# The AMD Phenom II OC'ers Club



## ShadowFold (Dec 22, 2008)

*Welcome to the AMD Phenom II OverClocker's Club! This is where you can converse with other Phenom II owners and show off your overclocks! If you are a soon to be Phenom II buyer you can ask questions and get some good info on which boards are good at overclocking and if your board supports it or not. All 790GX boards do Phenom II support out of the box, but some will require a bios flash to fully recognize.*


*-The Phenom II Overclockers-*
_Leader_ - *ShadowFold* - Phenom II X3 720BE + ECS A790GXM-AD3
*cdawall* - Phenom II + ASUS Crosshair III Formula
*ascstinger* - Phenom II X4 945 + ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe 
*Bytor* - Phenom II X4 940 + ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe 
*Paulieg* - Phenom II X4 945 + Asus M3A78-T 
*Kenkickr* - Phenom II X4 720BE + Asus M3A79-T Deluxe 
*Assassin48* - Phenom II X4 940 + Foxconn A79A-S
*mime_fx* - Phenom II X4 940 + ASUS M3A32-MVP 
*Castiel* - Phenom II 940 + ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe 
*Kysg* - Phenom II X3 720 + DFI LanParty Dark 790GX-M2RS 
*Exoedus* - Phenom II X4 940 + DFI LP DK 790GX-M2RS 
*Servermonkey* - Phenom II X4 940 + M3A79-T 
*Kei* - Phenom II X4 920 + ASUS M3A32 MVP Deluxe Wifi 
*Frenchie* - Phenom II X4 940 + Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS44
*OCQuadNick* - Phenom II X4 940 + ASUS M3A78-T
*Batmang* - Phenom II X4 920 + MSI K9A2 Platinum
*Flyordie* - Phenom II X4 920 + DFI LP DK 790GX-M2RS
*jbunch07* - Phenom II X4 940 + ASUS M3A79-T
*bleuphlamez* - Phenom II X4 940 + Gigabyte MA-790FX-DS5
*PP Mguire* - Phenom II X4 940 + ASUS M4A79 Deluxe
*OzzmanFloyd120* - Phenom II X4 940 + Gigabyte M750SLI-DS4
*exodusprime1337* - Phenom II X4 940 + ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe
*Chicken Patty* - Phenom II X4 940 + DFI JR 790GX-M2RS
*Darknova* - Phenom II X3 720BE + Foxconn A7DA-S
*Supreme0verlord* - Phenom II X3 720BE + Gigabyte GA-MA790GP
*3dsage* - Phenom II X3 720BE + GIGABYTE GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
*erocker* - Phenom II X3 720BE + DFI LanParty JR 790GX
*aCid888** - Phenom II X4 945BE
*DV8tion* - Phenom II X4 940 + Foxconn A79A-S
*wojo* - Phenom II X3 720BE + ASUS M4A78T-E
*welly321* - Phenom II X3 720BE + Foxconn A79A-S
*mav2000* - Phenom II X3 720BE + BIOSTAR TA790GX
*Master}{* - Phenom II X4 940 + ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe
*Fatal* - Phenom II X4 940 + DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RSH
*Damian^* - Phenom II X2 550 + ASRock A780FullHD 780g M-ATX
*TheMailMan78* - Phenom II X3 720 + MSI DKA790GX Platinum
*fullinfusion* - Phenom II X4 940 + ASUS M3A79-T DELUXE

*-Top 5 Highest Clocks Reached-*
_*To be eligible, you need a CPU-Z validation link. Also PM me if I don't get it added, I can't be here 24/7!*_
1. cdawall - Phenom II X4 945ES @ 4922mhz  using an ASUS Crosshair II Formula Nforce 780A
2. Master}{ - Phenom II X4 940 @ 4285mhz using an ASUS M3N-HT DELUXE
3. acid888* - Phenom II X4 945ES @ 4120mhz using an ASUS M3A79-T DELUXE
4. 3dsage - Phenom II X3(4core) 720BE @ 4071mhz using a GIGABYTE GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
5. fullinfusion - Phenom II X4 940 @ 4056mhz Using an ASUS M3A79-T DELUXE


*-Other Phenom II goodies!-*
Wallpaper(by ShadowFold) - http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/8489/wallpaperql0.jpg
WallpaperV2(by ShadowFold) - http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/507/wallpaperv2.jpg
AMD Overdrive(Great overclocking utility) - http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_overdrive.aspx?p=1
AMD Fusion(good for benchmarking and gaming) - http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_fusion.aspx?p=1​


----------



## ascstinger (Dec 22, 2008)

ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe 790FX/SB750
Phenom II 940

under water with a swiftech gtz, but looking for a 24/7 clock


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 22, 2008)

Whoa you actually have one? Nice!


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 22, 2008)

What!? The Phenom II X3 is already out!?


----------



## ascstinger (Dec 22, 2008)

not yet   (i wish i did lol), planning on it though. wether at release or a little after depending on wether my 775 gear sells


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 22, 2008)

ascstinger said:


> not yet   (i wish i did lol), planning on it though. wether at release or a little after depending on wether my 775 gear sells



Ah yea same here.


----------



## Bytor (Dec 22, 2008)

Asus M3A79-T  790FX/SB750  (Just dropping it in my system specs rig)
AMD Phenom II  X4 940 BE

Water Cooled:  
D-Tek Fuzion v1, Swiftech MCP350 w/XSPC Top, BIX240 rad. w/141 CFM Delta Fans


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

Man if I had the funds I would death clock one right now!!!!!

I want to play with AMD soooo freaking bad.


Me and AMD CPU happy. 

Me and Intel makes me


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 22, 2008)

If you sell your QX9650 and 790i you would have well over the amount of money to buy a CPU + mobo.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll get one, maybe not at launch necessarily, but I'll get a 940 within the next couple months. I'll be looking for a stable 24/7 clock.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 22, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If you sell your QX9650 and 790i you would have well over the amount of money to buy a CPU + mobo.



He'd be taking a step backwards. Benchers like us can't do that. If anything, we keep the Intel, and scrape up to buy the Phenom II to play around with, while using the Intel to chase the records.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If you sell your QX9650 and 790i you would have well over the amount of money to buy a CPU + mobo.



I know but they don't have ddr3 motherboards.......


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm in. I've got my Biostar Tforce TA790GX3 ready to go, with the latest bios. I have a 945 BE coming to me right after Christmas. That is not a misprint!! It will water cooled under my Dtek Fusion V1.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 22, 2008)

Once they are released I'm getting a 920.  Soon will be ordering the new DFI 790FX w/SB750 board.


----------



## Bytor (Dec 22, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I'm in. I've got my Biostar Tforce TA790GX3 ready to go, with the latest bios. I have a 945 BE coming to me right after Christmas. That is not a misprint!!



Where are you able to get a 945 that early?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Where are you able to get a 945 that early?



It's a "special" chip. . Actually should have it the day after Christmas or the day after that.


----------



## Binge (Dec 22, 2008)

Enjoy folks.  I'll be posting my troll-head in here from time to time to get the skinny on these green machines


----------



## ascstinger (Dec 23, 2008)

i got a special 945 coming as well, possibly even before christmas, if you wanted to update my info


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 23, 2008)

ascstinger said:


> i got a special 945 coming as well, possibly even before christmas, if you wanted to update my info



Lucky  I want one too but I don't have the money now


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If you sell your QX9650 and 790i you would have well over the amount of money to buy a CPU + mobo.



Yeah but he is a bench junkie, why would he exchange a ferarri for a Nissan with a 15 ton trailer attached to it?    Seriously though ....these any good, it's about time I played with AMD again.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks like I am getting a 940 guys. Thanks to my dad  Traded my 360 for some 940 funds


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice shadow!


----------



## Damian^ (Jan 1, 2009)

Definitely buying one. Aiming for the 940, possibly ending up with the 920 though. 
Motherboard - Foxconn A7DA-S AM2+ 790GX/750SB
Cooling - Xigmatek HDT-S1283


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 2, 2009)

I should have a 945 ES chip today, with any luck. Since I am not under any kind of NDA, I will be posting some screenies.


----------



## kysg (Jan 2, 2009)

damn gotta wait till april for the X3 720


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 2, 2009)

Since Asus released a bios update that has PhenomII support for the M3A32-MVP I might just stick with it so we can know how they do with the old SB600 and no AOC.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm waiting for the X3s. Looking to get a 710 (2.6Ghz), or a 720 if I can afford it. I'm looking to change board as well though, probably grab the Foxconn AD7A 790GX board. Not liking the Biostar too much, too picky.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a small understanding of what ACC is and I don't think enthusiasts like us would ever utilize it. I think what it does is clock up your CPU when you use Fusion or AOD.



Darknova said:


> I'm waiting for the X3s. Looking to get a 710 (2.6Ghz), or a 720 if I can afford it. I'm looking to change board as well though, probably grab the Foxconn AD7A 790GX board. Not liking the Biostar too much, too picky.



Go DFI 790GX, I am loving mine! Stable and a good OC'er.


----------



## kysg (Jan 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I have a small understanding of what ACC is and I don't think enthusiasts like us would ever utilize it. I think what it does is clock up your CPU when you use Fusion or AOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Go DFI 790GX, I am loving mine! Stable and a good OC'er.



Thats exactly what it is shadow, ACC basically does the overclock for you.  It handles all the settings.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 2, 2009)

Just noticed the name of your system Shadowfold..Love it!


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 2, 2009)

I think im going to have a PII rig by february.  When do the AM3 boards come out?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> I think im going to have a PII rig by february.  When do the AM3 boards come out?



I'm guessing March-April when AM3 CPU's start showing up. Maybe February, not sure.


----------



## kysg (Jan 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm guessing March-April when AM3 CPU's start showing up. Maybe February, not sure.



hmm could have sworn those come out later in the year.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

Why would they release CPU's with no real mobo support, that's silly


----------



## kysg (Jan 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Why would they release CPU's with no real mobo support, that's silly



my bad looked over roadmap shows rd 890 and 880 for q2 of 09

also THG put this out but I dunno if anything changed since then
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-deneb-heka-propus,6364.html


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

In lieu of buying a new monitor I think I am gonna wait on Phenom II until they get cheap. Plus my bday is in May so I will definitely get one then. Hopefully they will be 200-250$ because I don't think I can muster up anymore than that.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2009)

i'll join P2 BE and a Asus crosshair II formula (this makes me the only none AMD chipset mobo here)


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm guessing March-April when AM3 CPU's start showing up. Maybe February, not sure.



current pII dont support AM3? i guess ill have to wait til march...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> current pII dont support AM3? i guess ill have to wait til march...



940/920 don't do DDR3


----------



## Steevo (Jan 2, 2009)

940

I wil sell my 9850 to my parents possibly, they want a new system and a barebones Asus system that supports a my phenom, 4Gb RAM, and has the HD3200 chipset and associated crap can be had for $400 at the egg. With ACC I might be able to push this chip up to a much better OC on the board included.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 940/920 don't do DDR3



Correct. However, the 945BE offers both AM2+ and AM3 support. . Certainly makes it a better value for those who hold out.


----------



## Damian^ (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Correct. However, the 945BE offers both AM2+ and AM3 support. . Certainly makes it a better value for those who hold out.


And when do those come out?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Damian^ said:


> And when do those come out?



Retail comes out in April. I've got a special chip.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Retail comes out in April. I've got a special chip.



When you say special I imagine a guy on a short bus delivering it


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 8, 2009)

You could add me to the list
As soon as i see one i am buying it
940 BE
Foxconn A79A-S
8gb ram


----------



## Akira_pito (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Guys, what the different between 790GX & 790 FX Chip set ? 

Which One is the best ?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 8, 2009)

i think the gx have onboard graphics and the others dont 
like 
GX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186150&Tpk=Foxconn A7DA-S

FX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149


----------



## Akira_pito (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i think Foxconn A79A-S AM2+/AM2 AMD *790FX* ATX AMD Motherboard is better then Foxconn A7DA-S AM2+/AM2 AMD *790GX* HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard

Don't U think so ?

I prefer AOD Extreme unlike the other one. It OC config is great


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 8, 2009)

Well for one I wouldn't get Foxconn. I would go with DFI or ASUS if you're gonna be overclocking. 790GX is just a 790FX with onboard video and is a little weaker but I would rather have a good 790GX because they are cheaper.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 8, 2009)

Guys, Phenom II's are on Newegg
920: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103472&Tpk=19-103-472
940BE: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103471&Tpk=19-103-471


----------



## Neo4 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello Guys, I'm new here as a member but have been following techPowerUp! threads for some time now and I'm an AMD user and supporter for some years now. How else can we be hardware enthusiasts with limited resources and keep Intel on the ground. I don't currently own a Phenom but will upgrade soon when the AM3 CPU's come out. I don't plan on upgrading my MoBo or RAM because of backwards compatibility but hope for processor improvements that lower voltage and thermals. Happy New Year!


----------



## kysg (Jan 8, 2009)

You can sign me up for the phenom II X3 most likely will be the 710, I am so sure that will be under 200 bucks.  

Dragon Platform
Proc Phenom II X3 710 (due out in april)
Mobo DFI LP JR 790GX m2rs
card Radeon 4850


----------



## Silverel (Jan 8, 2009)

Count me in for an AM3/DDR3 Phenom II rig when the time comes. This will be a watercooled project for sure, and likely gonna be stuck in my Dark Tower mod.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, after a major flood at my house and waiting for a new board, I should be up and running tonight with my 945BE chip. I'll start posting benchmarks on this thread instead of my "say hello to Phenom II" thread.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

AMD Phenom II 940-ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe 790FX

Just bought them today


----------



## mime_fx (Jan 8, 2009)

holla 940 on M3A32-MVP 1406 BIOS
3740GHz auto voltage 1,456V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=480117


3827GHz with 1.472V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=480133


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice Mime! Keep em coming dudes!
updated first post, if I missed you tell me!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like the ASUS boards are pretty popular.
When ASUS releases there boards with DDR3 im getting one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Looks like the ASUS boards are pretty popular.
> When ASUS releases there boards with DDR3 im getting one.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


>



lol, whats that for?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> lol, whats that for?



respect to your post, I might get one toO!!! haha  Those boards should be awesome, shit my M3A79-T was awesome, imagine it with DDR3


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> respect to your post, I might get one toO!!! haha  Those boards should be awesome, shit my M3A79-T was awesome, imagine it with DDR3



I know. I want to see a benchmark with some DDR3 and a 940, to see what it has up against a i7. But im going to be fine with my PII. I'm just need some thing that is fast and play games, and that is cheap, and a whole lot better than my current system.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I know. I want to see a benchmark with some DDR3 and a 940, to see what it has up against a i7. But im going to be fine with my PII. I'm just need some thing that is fast and play games, and that is cheap, and a whole lot better than my current system.



once people start to post some benchmarks, I'll be more than glad to compare them clock for clock with my i7 .

Ill do a run with Hyper threading on and one without hyper threading 

I need my asus board back, then ill have a Phenom II and a core i7, the best of both worlds, but my AM2 board is being RMA'ed right now


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> once people start to post some benchmarks, I'll be more than glad to compare them clock for clock with my i7 .
> 
> Ill do a run with Hyper threading on and one without hyper threading
> 
> I need my asus board back, then ill have a Phenom II and a core i7, the best of both worlds, but my AM2 board is being RMA'ed right now



That will be sweet!
What happened to your board?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 9, 2009)

Chicken Patties board went volts up or something.He should try a PH2 on the M3A32-MVP Deluxe he has though.......waiting for someone to buy my old one with a 6400+x2 BE .....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> That will be sweet!
> What happened to your board?





H82LUZ73 said:


> Chicken Patties board went volts up or something.He should try a PH2 on the M3A32-MVP Deluxe he has though.......waiting for someone to buy my old one with a 6400+x2 BE .....



I was installing the water blocks on my M3A79-T and i damaged the back of the board .

THe M3A32  was working bro and I tried it and nothing, I have no idea how that damn board went bad from just sitting around.  Bad luck!!! s**T


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 9, 2009)

i just bought a 940 pII on the Egg, and my mother boards ill be testing on are:

DFI lanparty DK M2RS 790FX
And
MSI K9A2-platinum 790FX 
Video card: 4870x2

im execting a big boost over my current phenom 9600


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

OCQuadNick said:


> i just bought a 940 pII on the Egg, and my mother boards ill be testing on are:
> 
> DFI lanparty DK M2RS 790FX
> And
> ...



Did you buy both of those boards, or did you previously had those?


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 9, 2009)

I just got mine!!!!!  Phenom II X4 940. I will be testing on a DFI LP DK 790GX-M2RS.

I also have a Q6600 to directly compare against.

I can't freakin wait to get my chip!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm back up now, after installing my Asus M3A78-T. Just when I started getting familiar with the Biostar bios, now I've got a bunch of Asus settings that I'm unsure of. Damn, I feel like a noob. Spent too much time with Intel.  Here's what I have just playing around for about an hour.


----------



## Akira_pito (Jan 9, 2009)

*Phenom II Rules *



Paulieg said:


> I'm back up now, after installing my Asus M3A78-T. Just when I started getting familiar with the Biostar bios, now I've got a bunch of Asus settings that I'm unsure of. Damn, I feel like a noob. Spent too much time with Intel.  Here's what I have just playing around for about an hour.



 Mamamia...... WOW 

Phenom II Rules 

Seriously Dude, How Much did u spend on those HOLLY SHITS System's & It's OWNING !


----------



## Silverel (Jan 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm back up now, after installing my Asus M3A78-T. Just when I started getting familiar with the Biostar bios, now I've got a bunch of Asus settings that I'm unsure of. Damn, I feel like a noob. Spent too much time with Intel.  Here's what I have just playing around for about an hour.



Lol! Dude, awesome clocks!

You realize you outdid just about 90% of the reviewers out there? God it's good to see real OC'ing working as it should...


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 9, 2009)

Silverel said:


> Lol! Dude, awesome clocks!
> 
> You realize you outdid just about 90% of the reviewers out there? God it's good to see real OC'ing working as it should...



I'd like to think I have some OC Skillz.  Seriously though, I don't think I'm at wall or anything. I just need to get a grip of fine tuning AMD chips and the board settings. I've been away from AMD for too long. Anyone find any concrete info on what kind of voltage is safe 24/7 on water with these chips?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 9, 2009)

I would like to join  phenom II 945 3.9ghz   ASUS M3A78-EM AM2+/AM2 AMD *780G* HDMI  using a TRUE black Edition Air cooler


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Since I am not a OC, I guess thats really good. But how easy was it to get it to those clocks?


----------



## Silverel (Jan 9, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I would like to join  phenom II 945 3.9ghz   ASUS M3A78-EM AM2+/AM2 AMD 780G HDMI





Paulieg said:


> I'd like to think I have some OC Skillz.  Seriously though, I don't think I'm at wall or anything. I just need to get a grip of fine tuning AMD chips and the board settings. I've been away from AMD for too long. Anyone find any concrete info on what kind of voltage is safe 24/7 on water with these chips?



I LOVE THIS PLACE.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 9, 2009)

I wish everybody would give a big thanks to Shadowfold.  He's AWESOME!!


----------



## bogmali (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Paulie-I will have the same proc next week and will be using your old axeram along with a fresh install of Windows7 to test/bench. See my sig (hers) for the specs.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the thread ShadowFold!

I will be waiting for an AM3 build...so whenever those parts become available I will get back to this thread asap!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well ITS HERE!
going to put it in and do some benches


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Well ITS HERE!
> going to put it in and do some benches



Sweet! Lets see some numbers


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah I want to see the new Phenoms in the Alcopone 3dmark06 and vantage threads.


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Did you buy both of those boards, or did you previously had those?



i already had them.

-edit-
Im going to be testig on both of them and the one that is behind will be the one i put my 9600BE on as a spare computer, Lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

man I need to get my board back from RMA ASAP, s**T  

Great results so far guys :Toast:


----------



## trt740 (Jan 10, 2009)

man bought a Msi 790GX platninum and can only get to 3.7ghz stable wish I hadn't returned the asus 790g it was way easier to OC, this mother has too man damn setting. Also I don't have my TRUE on it yet using the stock heatsink and even with it it's cool as heck. Also all kidding aside this MSI board is super well made.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> man bought a Msi 790GX platninum and can only get to 3.7ghz stable wish I hadn't returned the asus 790g it was way easier to OC, this mother has too man damn setting. Also I don't have my TRUE on it yet using the stock heatsink and even with it it's cool as heck. Also all kidding aside this MSI board is super well made.



Why did you return the Asus?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Why did you return the Asus?



wanted more option and becareful what you wish for


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 10, 2009)

Now that's better...time to stability test.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Now that's better...time to stability test.



just ran 3dmark06 with my cpu at 3.8ghz with a 260gtx 192 and broke 19,000 and thats with the stock cooler voltage at 1.475. ,ram at ddr2 1066, fsb 200. Now later I will strap on my TRUE black, start tweaking the FSB and upping my ram. These are very good cpus.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> just ran 3dmark06 with my cpu at 3.8ghz with a 260gtx 192 and broke 19,000 and thats with the stock cooler voltage at 1.475. ,ram at ddr2 1066, fsb 200. Now later I will strap on my TRUE black, start tweaking the FSB and upping my ram. These are very good cpus.



what was your CPU score if you don't mind sharing


----------



## trt740 (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what was your CPU score if you don't mind sharing



around 5800 about the level of a core 2 quad and that without my ram being tweaked or my fsb upped.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

guys, why dont you'll start doing some benchmarks?  Not super pi though, super pi dont like AMD.

how about wprime, or run a CPU test only in 3dmark, ill match the benchmarks with my i7 and see how the do, HT off of course.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, why dont you'll start doing some benchmarks?  Not super pi though, super pi dont like AMD.
> 
> how about wprime, or run a CPU test only in 3dmark, ill match the benchmarks with my i7 and see how the do, HT off of course.



Will do, later tonight. What speed?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 10, 2009)

What do you guys think?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What do you guys think?



Very nice.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, why dont you'll start doing some benchmarks?  Not super pi though, super pi dont like AMD.
> 
> how about wprime, or run a CPU test only in 3dmark, ill match the benchmarks with my i7 and see how the do, HT off of course.



now patty we know the I7 will beat this chip and it really wasn't ment to compete wth it, it was really just a upgrade path for current AMD owners , for those who wanted core 2 duo like speeds in a AMD platform. Its  kinda pointless to compare.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 10, 2009)

Go ahead and put me down in the club


----------



## trt740 (Jan 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Will do, later tonight. What speed?



paul regular N/B voltage is the key here you need 1.5v to 1.55v to get to 3.8ghz-4.0ghz


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> paul regular N/B voltage is the key here you need 1.5v to 1.55v to get to 3.8ghz-4.0ghz



Really? I though these chips didn't need northbridge vcore that high.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Really? I though these chips didn't need northbridge vcore that high.



try and see just the northbridge regular setting


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Will do, later tonight. What speed?



whatever you like, I'll match it.  If you can post a shot of your ram clock, so I can lower my divider and run it as close to yours as possible  make the benches as even as I can.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> now patty we know the I7 will beat this chip and it really wasn't ment to compete wth it, it was really just a upgrade path for current AMD owners , for those who wanted core 2 duo like speeds in a AMD platform. Its  kinda pointless to compare.



are you serious?  I dont think so bro, i would just like to see how it compares, not favoring anyone, I have a phenom my self, i'm really interested, seriously.  We can make a seperate thread to not interfere with this one.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Really? I though these chips didn't need northbridge vcore that high.



Hey Paul using this MSI board it is very well made and nicely laid out, but I have used 3 Asus boards prior to this and they all were better overclockers. This makes me miss my rampage. It does have some super cool function like two voltages switches on the board that once flipped makes all the adjustments for you to hit 3.6ghz + but unfortunately my TRUE mounting screws won't fit this MSI back plate so the best I could do cooling wise is the stock cooler and my 250 MM side case fan . With that set up I'm stuck at 3.8ghz.  Until I get a TRUE mount I don't want to push the voltage.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 12, 2009)

soon to be a 940 and the m3a79-t


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2009)

I get my 940BE, M3a79-T, and 4850X2 tomorrow, and my system will be complete! I wont be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone have a problem with 3dmark06 recognizing the phenom 940 mine just says AMD Processor model unknown


----------



## cdawall (Jan 12, 2009)

hehe i'm buying paulie's 945BE ES


anyone want to see a superclocked 8800GTS and 7950GX2 on a good quad


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 12, 2009)

finally had a chance to install my 940 BE
my system specs are over there <----
3D Mark06 Runs on vista x64
Stock = 16453
3.2ghz everything stock = 17311
3.3 Everything Stock = 18064
3.4ghz everything stock = 18174
3.5 vcore 1.47 = 18636
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9606718
3.6 vcore 1.49 = 18993
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9608002
3.7 vcoew 1.49 = 19339
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9609041
temps are good under 30C once i hit 3.6ghz i brought up vcore to 1.49 so temps hit 35 under load thermal paste was just added a few hours ago when the 940 replaced the 9950 BE


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> finally had a chance to install my 940 BE
> my system specs are over there <----
> 3D Mark06 Runs on vista x64
> Stock = 16453
> ...





nice over clock


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 12, 2009)

i am havig a problem not a big one but my bios and cpuz dont recognize 3.8ghz for some reason it says its at 3.7 all the time?
any one else have this problem?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 12, 2009)

cdawall said:


> hehe i'm buying paulie's 945BE ES
> 
> 
> anyone want to see a superclocked 8800GTS and 7950GX2 on a good quad



And she is a very nice chip.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 13, 2009)

3.8ghz vcore 1.49 = 19714 temps around 37-39C load
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9609504


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 13, 2009)

First run at stock. not too bad.  Now it is time to push it


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 13, 2009)

trt740 said:


> man bought a Msi 790GX platninum and can only get to 3.7ghz stable wish I hadn't returned the asus 790g it was way easier to OC, this mother has too man damn setting. Also I don't have my TRUE on it yet using the stock heatsink and even with it it's cool as heck. Also all kidding aside this MSI board is super well made.



From what i've read, I think the MSI board is not so good for clocking. At least from the PhII reviews, where they used MSI, they didn't get far.

Here is Techreports review from the board itself.

http://techreport.com/articles.x/16159

Power consumption, overclocking
http://techreport.com/articles.x/16159/6

I am not 100% sure, but I read somewhere that the power stage is somewhat weak too. But that may not be any issue with Deneb, more likely with Agena.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 13, 2009)

*here ya go boys upped the voltage to see how my new cooler handles the heat*


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 13, 2009)

Now lets see some '06/ vantage runs!


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

sweet! my cpu came w/ this......
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG guys my stuff came in! No lie I was about to piss my pants! I haven't had some hardware like this in like never! Ok, I woke up at 8:30, because I have to get up and do school work and clean the house, but I was like, ok the UPS guy usually comes by around 2:00pm. Well for some reason I went out side anyways, and I found a big box on my porch with my name on it, I almost screamed, but I did jump in joy! Ive had everything in my case already except my cpu, mobo and video card. Well I just no boot it up, and it is freaking sweet! For the past hour I have been downloading and transferring software and drivers on my flash drive because my internet sucks, so I cant connect it to another computer. But just a while ago I popped in Crysis Warhead. Without it over clocked I can play that on the highest setting, I was so happy    . But now I am going to use AMD overdrive and OC the CPU to see how much I can get, since I have never OC before, Im having to watch a video on how to. But, I dont have a camera, but I will post pics of the PC when I have my sisters camera, and I will take screenies of how far I can get with my CPU.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 13, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> From what i've read, I think the MSI board is not so good for clocking. At least from the PhII reviews, where they used MSI, they didn't get far.
> 
> Here is Techreports review from the board itself.
> 
> ...



must not have known what they were doing, because I'm hitting 3.8ghz+


----------



## Silverel (Jan 13, 2009)

trt740 said:


> must not have known what they were doing, because I'm hitting 3.8ghz+



That really wouldn't surprise me. Seems a lot of these reviewers don't bother pushing it very far. 

I guess the reasoning behind that would be, if they break it, they don't get another one to finish reviewing the sucker. For me, I'd do all the OC'ing afterwards and TRY to break it.


----------



## kysg (Jan 13, 2009)

sounds like a good idea.  Still man I can't wait for that X3, dunno why I'm so pumped about it but I am looking forward to the X3. deneb is sweet though.  It's good to see the numbers on deneb are very decent.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 13, 2009)

trt740 said:


> must not have known what they were doing, because I'm hitting 3.8ghz+



This is very common. Many reviewers have some working knowledge of  a bunch of different hardware. Most do not specialize in overclocking, nor will they bother trying beyond what the review calls for.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone have a problem with acc on the 940 mine if put on auto it wont post and my bios wont recognize the chip higher then 3.7ghz


----------



## trt740 (Jan 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Anyone have a problem with acc on the 940 mine if put on auto it wont post and my bios wont recognize the chip higher then 3.7ghz



strange


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Anyone have a problem with acc on the 940 mine if put on auto it wont post and my bios wont recognize the chip higher then 3.7ghz



This has been reported in a number of cases. Has something to do with ACC built into the chip. You have to keep it disabled.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Anyone have a problem with acc on the 940 mine if put on auto it wont post and my bios wont recognize the chip higher then 3.7ghz



with phenom II ACC is build in and does not need to be activated or so I'm told and is useless


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 13, 2009)

My chip also failed to post with ACC on.  I have only been able to get 3.52 stable (220x16) 1.44 vcore.  However I think that my bios doesn't fully support this chip.  CPU-Z lists the specification as "AMD processor model unknown".  But at 3.52, it does a sub-20 second SuperPI 1M.  At least it is a step in the right direction.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 13, 2009)

*I think they are*



Paulieg said:


> This has been reported in a number of cases. Has something to do with ACC built into the chip. You have to keep it disabled.









  Testing trying to get stable now.


----------



## Wartz (Jan 13, 2009)

My x4 940 and  Biostar TFORCE TA790GX A2+ board arrived last evening and now I've got everything up and running... except for one thing

My beloved xigmatek s1283 wont fit because the fins cover the first 2 memory slots. 

I can't change its orientation either. 

So I am stuck with the stock cooler (which I must say is quite nice for a stock cooler)

Shes up to 3.6ghz stable at 1.4vcore, though I think I could reduce that some.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 13, 2009)

Seems that 3.8ghz does better then 4ghz in 3dmark06

3.8 = 19702

4ghz is stable but it only does 16xxx in 3dmark06

any ideas on what i should do?

i am also on vista 64


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

congrats castiel, keep us posted bro.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Ignore the voltage I cranked it because I'm lazy*

First I tried the changing the Htt and it's getting better.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 14, 2009)

Ordered a 940BE and DFI 790FXB.. this should be fun


----------



## Damian^ (Jan 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Seems that 3.8ghz does better then 4ghz in 3dmark06
> 
> 3.8 = 19702
> 
> ...



usually when you have a lower score with a higher overclock it means the overclock is not "as" stable.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

Damian^ said:


> usually when you have a lower score with a higher overclock it means the overclock is not "as" stable.



well i hit 20000 in 3d Mark06 with a 3.76ghz overclock i think thats stable
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9623386


----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2009)

*getting near 4.0ghz on air so much for msi not overclocking*


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

*little super PI for ya*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats on the 4 GHz


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats on the 4 GHz



well 2.1 mhz off but close it's my ram. It appears to me these AMD chips unbottle neck the GPU just as well as Intel ( or very close I should say) and that's a big step for AMD


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> well 2.1 mhz off but close it's my ram. It appears to me these AMD chips unbottle neck the GPU just as well as Intel ( or very close I should say) and that's a big step for AMD



what do you mean its your ram? is that whats killing your OC?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking good Tom. I'm being gentle with my chip because I just sold it. Waiting for another one to arrive. I know there are others with PII. Where are the benches guys?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Looking good Tom. I'm being gentle with my chip because I just sold it. Waiting for another one to arrive. I know there are others with PII. Where are the benches guys?



haha and its mine now 

somebody on XS just got a 925ES in but no AMD mobo to run it on


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> haha and its mine now
> 
> somebody on XS just got a 925ES in but no AMD mobo to run it on



Someone else has one here too.


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 15, 2009)

Phenom II 940 - Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H

Got close to 5.2ghz tonight, didn't bother screening it since it's nowhere near where I wanted to be.  Will try again very soon


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 15, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> Phenom II 940 - Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H
> 
> Got close to 5.2ghz tonight, didn't bother screening it since it's nowhere near where I wanted to be.  Will try again very soon



Was that a LN run?


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep, but I have no idea how cold since my temp probe wasn't making good contact.  Another reason I decided to take it down and try again after everything has a chance to dry out.

I think I'm going to put it under a single stage after class tomorrow and get a little more familiar with the setup.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Someone else has one here too.



and who might that be



sno.lcn said:


> Yep, but I have no idea how cold since my temp probe wasn't making good contact.  Another reason I decided to take it down and try again after everything has a chance to dry out.
> 
> I think I'm going to put it under a single stage after class tomorrow and get a little more familiar with the setup.



they got 5ghz ish with a dual stage on XS

why did you get that mobo?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay, im starting to OC my 940BE and I was wondering what is a safe voltage for around 3.6Ghz? And do you think I could get it to 4.0GHz without it crashing on air?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 15, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> Yep, but I have no idea how cold since my temp probe wasn't making good contact.  Another reason I decided to take it down and try again after everything has a chance to dry out.
> 
> I think I'm going to put it under a single stage after class tomorrow and get a little more familiar with the setup.



I'll look forward to the single stage numbers. .


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> what do you mean its your ram? is that whats killing your OC?



yes it is


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> yes it is



drop your mem divider?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> drop your mem divider?



tried there is a glitch some place in the bios.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> tried there is a glitch some place in the bios.



agh


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> they got 5ghz ish with a dual stage on XS


That dual stage was about 60 degrees colder than my single stage gets. 



> why did you get that mobo?



Gigabyte sent it to me to review  



Paulieg said:


> I'll look forward to the single stage numbers. .



I'm guessing 4.5ish.  My QX9650 does around 4.8 under it


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> That dual stage was about 60 degrees colder than my single stage gets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to see that


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone have a good guide on overclocking because i thought i had it but no


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> That dual stage was about 60 degrees colder than my single stage gets.
> 
> Gigabyte sent it to me to review
> 
> I'm guessing 4.5ish.  My QX9650 does around 4.8 under it



you should be able to push a little more assuming that board is better than the crap GB pushed out to begin with for AM2+ :shadedshu


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Does anyone have a good guide on overclocking because i thought i had it but no



If you got a 9950BE then just up the multiplier until it gets unstable and raise the voltage. Don't go past 1.5v tho.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 15, 2009)

What is a good Phenom II bored. I Kind of want to get a Phenom II but I am not sure what bored to get. They have some pretty sweet combo's on newegg. Are any of those any good?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

These look like the best combo's to me
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.153852
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.153681

Don't worry about the SB600, Phenom II's got what the SB600's were missing built in.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 15, 2009)

The only thing I am worried about with that Biostar bored is no mosfet cooling.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea that is the only thing that kept me from getting it as well..


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 15, 2009)

Is there any aftermarket mosfet cooling I could get for it? If so where?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

I know frozen CPU has some. They are a good trader too. Look at the ThermalRight ones, they are a bit pricey tho..


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> The only thing I am worried about with that Biostar bored is no mosfet cooling.



these are good  http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/enmofocomohe.html


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

I wouldn't trust those honestly.. 

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...-09U_Type_3_Mosfet_Cooler_-_Upright_Type.html

I know that will fit it.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 15, 2009)

Would this be a good bored?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> What is a good Phenom II bored. I Kind of want to get a Phenom II but I am not sure what bored to get. They have some pretty sweet combo's on newegg. Are any of those any good?



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130190 this is good I have it and it works great


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

Honestly if you are gonna go into the 150$ range I would go DFI 790GX..


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Would this be a good bored?



its a pretty good mobo 750a is not 780a though so it will clock very similar to 790X would not quite top end but solid midrange


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 15, 2009)

If I spent enough for the DFI 790GX I could buy a Q9550 for the same price, which beets the PII.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 15, 2009)

I had this board, which was DOA, never got to play with it.


Waiting on my DFI 790FXB Now.



trt740 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130190 this is good I have it and it works great


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Honestly if you are gonna go into the 150$ range I would go DFI 790GX..



and pay for a video card that doesn't exist


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> and pay for a video card that doesn't exist


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 15, 2009)

Would this  780a bored perform as well as a 790GX/FX?
EDIT: fixed


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Would this  780a bored perform as well as a 790GX/FX?



nothing there bro link leads you to a empty shopping cart


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

What do you mean and pay for a card that isn't there?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


>



The DFI board has no Vga or DVI connector look and see but it has a onboard video card chip, now supposedly you can buy a after market adapter from DFI which is B.S. I normally don't buy MSI boards but this ones a GEM


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

Umm mine came with a dvi thing. You just plug it into the board and screw it onto the case. Where are you getting it doesn't come with one?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Umm mine came with a dvi thing. You just plug it into the board and screw it onto the case. Where are you getting it doesn't come with one?



then you got lucky because they didn't used to send the adapter at all.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 15, 2009)

^^
Link fixed


----------



## ASharp (Jan 15, 2009)

Add me to the list! Just ordered a Phenom II X4 920.  Gonna be running it on my ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe. Should have it by Friday if all goes well!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Would this  780a bored perform as well as a 790GX/FX?
> EDIT: fixed



yes thats a very good board for oc'ing


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Okay, im starting to OC my 940BE and I was wondering what is a safe voltage for around 3.6Ghz? And do you think I could get it to 4.0GHz without it crashing on air?



Anyone?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 15, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Anyone?



well i am at 1.49 for 3.7ghz so around 1.47 should be good


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> well i am at 1.49 for 3.7ghz so around 1.47 should be good



Thanks, do you think I can get it to 4.0Ghz on my air cooler(CM v8) and keep it stable? I have really good air flow in the case so no problems there.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 15, 2009)

well iam on water and its like 40C under full load at 3.74ghz @ 1.49vcore i will probably try to go as far as i can until it hits 52C under load 



i think there was one person that hit 3.8 on air let me see if i can find the post


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> well iam on water and its like 40C under full load at 3.74ghz @ 1.49vcore i will probably try to go as far as i can until it hits 52C under load
> 
> 
> 
> i think there was one person that hit 3.8 on air let me see if i can find the post



a few on XS have some close to 4ghz on air


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2009)

*Xigmatek HDT S-1283 ram fitment issues fix*



Wartz said:


> My beloved xigmatek s1283 wont fit because the fins cover the first 2 memory slots.
> 
> So I am stuck with the stock cooler (which I must say is quite nice for a stock cooler)



There is an easy 'fix' to that problem although it will cost you some money. I have the same cooler and had the ram issue that you had. All you need to so is fine low profile ram that will fit just fine under the fins of the mammoth Xigmatek.

I'm currently use Patriot Extreme PC9200 (1150Mhz stock) ram that fits just perfect under those fins so I can use all my slots for ram and the cooler. You can get it in 1066 and 800Mhz flavor as well from newegg because I think the 1150Mhz may be about sold out by now. Also note that this ram runs EXTREMELY cool to the touch even with 2.3v running through it so cooling is not a problem at all. The 1066Mhz and 800Mhz ram both use the same cooler so you're good. I'm buying another kit but of the 1066Mhz flavor so I'll have 6Gigs instead of just 4Gigs, might just buy 8Ghz and be done with it. Don't make a mistake and buy the Vipers because they have the extra riser on them and will not fit. The Extreme's are more than enough and fit anywhere with room to spare.  For sure the 1066Mhz versions will run well as my 1150Mhz sticks will run at cas4 above 1100Mhz which is already pretty crazy. They run cas3 1T at up to something like 840Mhz or more.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220314

I'm using the stock cooler for my Phenom II 920 right now for the first few days to a week to see how well it works with the stock cooler. So far it's absolutely awesome running super cool at 26C with the stock settings of 2.8Ghz @ 1.344v.

I'm using undervolted settings right now of 2.8Ghz @ 1.200v and it runs 23C during idle and light use and 36C under 100% load stability stress testing of ~7hrs still on the stock cooler with the silent mode selected in the bios. 

Kei

*Btw, add me to the club!*

Phenom II 920
ASUS M3A32 MVP Deluxe Wifi (bios 1406)


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kei said:


> There is an easy 'fix' to that problem although it will cost you some money. I have the same cooler and had the ram issue that you had. All you need to so is fine low profile ram that will fit just fine under the fins of the mammoth Xigmatek.
> 
> I'm currently use Patriot Extreme PC9200 (1150Mhz stock) ram that fits just perfect under those fins so I can use all my slots for ram and the cooler. You can get it in 1066 and 800Mhz flavor as well from newegg because I think the 1150Mhz may be about sold out by now. Also note that this ram runs EXTREMELY cool to the touch even with 2.3v running through it so cooling is not a problem at all. The 1066Mhz and 800Mhz ram both use the same cooler so you're good. I'm buying another kit but of the 1066Mhz flavor so I'll have 6Gigs instead of just 4Gigs, might just buy 8Ghz and be done with it. Don't make a mistake and buy the Vipers because they have the extra riser on them and will not fit. The Extreme's are more than enough and fit anywhere with room to spare.  For sure the 1066Mhz versions will run well as my 1150Mhz sticks will run at cas4 above 1100Mhz which is already pretty crazy. They run cas3 1T at up to something like 840Mhz or more.
> 
> ...



This is decent ram that does ddr2 1100 and low profile aswell http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227298


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

OK, I have it idle at 3.8 with no problems. I ran a stress test and everything and it is ok. The temps are pretty good, I think it idle's at 36C and under load it gets to 48C, in that area. I tried to get the RAM to OC but I got a BSOD, so I am leaving it at that. But I can play Crysis at Highest settings with no filters and it sits around 32FPS.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 15, 2009)

Castiel said:


> OK, I have it idle at 3.8 with no problems. I ran a stress test and everything and it is ok. The temps are pretty good, I think it idle's at 36C and under load it gets to 48C, in that area. I tried to get the RAM to OC but I got a BSOD, so I am leaving it at that. But I can play Crysis at Highest settings with no filters and it sits around 32FPS.



Nice i am still trying to get 3.82 stable i am at 1.55vcore and running prime95 temps have stayed at 40-41C


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Nice i am still trying to get 3.82 stable i am at 1.55vcore and running prime95 temps have stayed at 40-41C



Dude I liked pissed my pants when I got it stabled because this is the first time I have OC a CPU, even though I use a program to help. But I'm just glad I have some good hardware now. This is my sole gaming PC now, so I'm loving it. I'm going to keep it like this, since I can run crysis on high then im good.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Dude I liked pissed my pants when I got it stabled because this is the first time I have OC a CPU, even though I use a program to help. But I'm just glad I have some good hardware now. This is my sole gaming PC now, so I'm loving it. I'm going to keep it like this, since I can run crysis on high then im good.



well bro you did a damn good job for a first time


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> well bro you did a damn good job for a first time



Thanks.


----------



## Wartz (Jan 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> ----



I ended up getting this. It's just as good as the xigmatek, give a c or 2, and it dumps the hot air towards the back of the case instead of at up at the PSU which helps to keep ambient temp low.


----------



## merkk (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi guys all my stuff is in my system specs here my 3dmark-06 link
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9635537


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

trt740 said:


> This is decent ram that does ddr2 1100 and low profile aswell http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227298



I used to own a set of that and it clocked very very well. I was just telling him about the Patriot Extremes because the OCZ is a bit wider and I'm not sure how well it'd work with whatever board he's using. I also remember the OCZ ram being a slightly tighter fit than the Patriot but I do remember it fitting. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

I really like the look of the new Xigmatek Thor cooler so I may pick that up for my 920 instead of using the Xigmatek I have now. I doubt it'd be a big change between the two but I like the look and I can sell my current one for a good enough price.

Meh, we'll see what happens because I still have to figure out which ram I want to go with so I have a full 6-8Gig that actually matches. 

Kei


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 16, 2009)

I just recieved my PII 940 and I have an ASUS M3A-32 MVP WIFI DELUXE


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 16, 2009)

So I ended up only getting about 4.4ghz on single stage.  There may be a little more in it, but not much.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> So I ended up only getting about 4.4ghz on single stage.  There may be a little more in it, but not much.



Yeah, im not going there, my system is fine at 3.8


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> So I ended up only getting about 4.4ghz on single stage.  There may be a little more in it, but not much.



Your pot won't fit AM2?


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> There is an easy 'fix' to that problem although it will cost you some money. I have the same cooler and had the ram issue that you had. All you need to so is fine low profile ram that will fit just fine under the fins of the mammoth Xigmatek.
> 
> I'm currently use Patriot Extreme PC9200 (1150Mhz stock) ram that fits just perfect under those fins so I can use all my slots for ram and the cooler.



how are u getting your sticks to boot?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 16, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> So I ended up only getting about 4.4ghz on single stage.  There may be a little more in it, but not much.



screenies?


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 16, 2009)

well im stuck at 3.45ghz with my 940be and 790FX board..  most likely because im running a 64bit os.  Do these have the same problem as the phenom 1's had with 64bit and overclocking?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 16, 2009)

Psychoholic said:


> well im stuck at 3.45ghz with my 940be and 790FX board..  most likely because im running a 64bit os.  Do these have the same problem as the phenom 1's had with 64bit and overclocking?



not as far as I know up your N/B voltage and HTT voltage


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 16, 2009)

Will that help even though im only using the multi at the moment?



trt740 said:


> not as far as I know up your N/b voltage and HTT voltage


----------



## trt740 (Jan 16, 2009)

Psychoholic said:


> Will that help even though im only using the multi at the moment?



yes, it does on mine


----------



## Steevo (Jan 16, 2009)

In system specs.


Now at 3.87Ghz and 1.48 vcore by BIOS


----------



## trt740 (Jan 16, 2009)

Steevo said:


> In system specs.
> 
> 
> Now at 3.87Ghz and 1.48 vcore by BIOS



nice


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 16, 2009)

oh nb and ht voltage bump helped.. what's an acceptable voltage for 790fx?  I have almost no experience with amd, well.. not phenoms anyways.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 16, 2009)

Psychoholic said:


> oh nb and ht voltage bump helped.. what's an acceptable voltage for 790fx?  I have almost no experience with amd, well.. not phenoms anyways.



with good cooling 1.4 to 1.5v


----------



## Steevo (Jan 16, 2009)

Pi 1M on version 1.5mod 18.79 seconds


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 17, 2009)

spoke too soon, wont even boot into windows at 3.6, back to 3.4 everything is great.

ill try 32bit this weekend.. anyone else on 64bit?

My 9850 wouldnt do 3.0ghz in 64bit, but would do 3.3 in 32bit.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 17, 2009)

I use X64 Vista Ultimate. 3Ghz was as fast as I could run my 9850. I could boot it to 3.4 though.


Currently the best performance speed for me is 17.5 multi and 217FSB for a 3.798Ghz core clock and 578Mhz memory or 1157 DDR more chip voltage doesn't seem to make a bit of difference, and I haven't tried dropping the memory strap yet. 


Something else strange about these, each core gives consistently different Super Pi times.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 17, 2009)

Right now i have 8gb of OCZ Platinum 800mhz ram and was thinking ig better ram would get me some better overclocks?

I was thinking 8gb of some 1066 but i also want to use my ocz ram cooler any suggestions?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Right now i have 8gb of OCZ Platinum 800mhz ram and was thinking ig better ram would get me some better overclocks?
> 
> I was thinking 8gb of some 1066 but i also want to use my ocz ram cooler any suggestions?



I have 8GB of Mushkin 1066 memory and it is pretty fast. I'm not for sure if it will give you better overclocks, but my OC was awesome.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 17, 2009)

well i foun 5 choices what do you think?
Patriot Viper 4gb(2x2gb) 1066
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220353

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 1066 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166

Kingston HyperX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 1066 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104038

OCZ Reaper 4GB (2 x 2GB) 1150 <---- Dont know if my board would run this memory
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227406

Patriot Extreme Performance 4GB (2 x 2GB) 1066 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220314


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

All those will be fine. And on the OCZ your mother board should just downclock to its memory standard.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 17, 2009)

I would go for those Vipers man.. Vantage and a flash drive for free? Sounds like an awesome deal to me!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I would go for those Vipers man.. Vantage and a flash drive for free? Sounds like an awesome deal to me!



Just looked at those and it says SLI READY but i have the DRAGON platform  

now its between
OCZ Reaper 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289

Patriot Extreme 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220314

i am considering those vipers too but the sli badge kind of a turn-off


Edit* I decided to go with the patriot extreme because the sli vipers only work on certain chipsets and i dont want to gamble on this plus i can still use my ocz ram cooler


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 17, 2009)

I have mine volted to 1.45 Volts and I might go as high as 1.5,  but as soon as I hit 3.8Ghz  (on air) it gets buggy and crashes every so often...at 3.755 I dont have problems and am not willing to change over to water cooling just yet.  My Zerotherm NV120 has this running around 35C while overclocked and down to 31C at stock....


----------



## Steevo (Jan 17, 2009)

I am not pushing more than the 3.9Ghz I got from a few tweaks at first, now I am trying stable at lower voltage. So far to remain stable I need to give it 1.48 or better (BIOS Setting) to remain stable at 3.8 but at that same setting I have gotten a couple dxgkrnl.sys errors, and one IRQ not less or equal when I start folding with SMP and on the GPU, possibly the voltage ripple inside the board caused byt the dynamic load change causes vcore fluctuations in this board. So I am back up to 1.5 in the BIOS and it is rock solid, and temps are 46C fully loaded, and I believe that is reading high, as the GPU is running in the loop AFTER the CPU and it only runs high 30's.



I told myself when I ordered that anythign over 3.6 24/7 stable was freakign awsome, and I have 3.8 and have booted now once to 4.2Ghz, but it was unstable and I had to push 1.55 (BIOS again) vcore to get it booted, but windows woudn't load.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 17, 2009)

hmmm, couldnt do anything in windows for more than 5 minutes without a bsod at 200 X 18, but 225X16 seems somewhat stable.. strange.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2009)

i know in the past AMD CPUs liked voltage being pushed, perhaps the Phenom 2 is like that, TBH im usually more worried about a Motherboard crapping out than a CPu under overclocked conditions.


Steevo said:


> I am not pushing more than the 3.9Ghz I got from a few tweaks at first, now I am trying stable at lower voltage. So far to remain stable I need to give it 1.48 or better (BIOS Setting) to remain stable at 3.8 but at that same setting I have gotten a couple dxgkrnl.sys errors, and one IRQ not less or equal when I start folding with SMP and on the GPU, possibly the voltage ripple inside the board caused byt the dynamic load change causes vcore fluctuations in this board. So I am back up to 1.5 in the BIOS and it is rock solid, and temps are 46C fully loaded, and I believe that is reading high, as the GPU is running in the loop AFTER the CPU and it only runs high 30's.
> 
> 
> 
> I told myself when I ordered that anythign over 3.6 24/7 stable was freakign awsome, and I have 3.8 and have booted now once to 4.2Ghz, but it was unstable and I had to push 1.55 (BIOS again) vcore to get it booted, but windows woudn't load.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

the only AMD chip i have run into not like voltage is kuma....bloody thing became _less_ stable as i cranked the volts

deneb loves them the new design process should allow you to push 1.55v+ 24/7 easily


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, im 5 hour prime stable, but i crash in games after about 5 minutes.. anyone know what might cause this?

Memory?  thats kind of what i was thinking, maybe this beta bios is messing with memory timings.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 17, 2009)

The chip seems to be correcting issues as they come, and the higher the speed if the stability is off, the lower your actual performance. For example, at 3.9Ghz it took on average of 10 runs almost half a second more to run SuperPi on core 0 than any other core. When I clocked down with the same voltage all the cores are within a few miliseconds of each other, and only about 2 tenths slower on the run. 



I was thinking about pushing for 4Ghz again, trying 1.575 vcore in the BIOS and see what happens with just a multi OC. So far the only performance difference between the multiplier overclocking and the FSB is the memory speed increase, I only mention this as some have thought using the multi to overclock leads to different results.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Steevo said:


> The chip seems to be correcting issues as they come, and the higher the speed if the stability is off, the lower your actual performance. For example, at 3.9Ghz it took on average of 10 runs almost half a second more to run SuperPi on core 0 than any other core. When I clocked down with the same voltage all the cores are within a few miliseconds of each other, and only about 2 tenths slower on the run.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about pushing for 4Ghz again, trying 1.575 vcore in the BIOS and see what happens with just a multi OC. So far the only performance difference between the multiplier overclocking and the FSB is the memory speed increase, I only mention this as some have thought using the multi to overclock leads to different results.



since the multi is the actuall internal clock of the CPU

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overclocking

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPU_multiplier

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_side_bus

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperTransport

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_QuickPath_Interconnect


----------



## Mega-Japan (Jan 19, 2009)

Definitely joining. 
Planning to get PII 945 or 950 depending on price.
Also I hope 800 series chipset is out by the time either of these chips are on the shelves. Want to see what else good stuff AMD has to give me.
And ONLY for future-proof, I'll be getting a 6GB/s SATA motherboard as long as they're not crazy over the top in terms of prices.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 20, 2009)

Psychoholic said:


> Well, im 5 hour prime stable, but i crash in games after about 5 minutes.. anyone know what might cause this?
> 
> Memory?  thats kind of what i was thinking, maybe this beta bios is messing with memory timings.



have u tried using occt?


----------



## Frenchie (Jan 20, 2009)

Got a 940 BE arriving tomorrow hopefully. Will be running it on a gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H.
Has anybody got any experience of this combo yet? Touch wood my 4gb Reaper 1066 Ram will be arriving as well 
Any hints and tips would be appreciated


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2009)

I just bought a Phenom II 940


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 20, 2009)

i wanna join =] ive got a phenom 940, and i just bought an asus m3a78-t 790gx for it.


----------



## r9 (Jan 20, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> i know in the past AMD CPUs liked voltage being pushed, perhaps the Phenom 2 is like that, TBH im usually more worried about a Motherboard crapping out than a CPu under overclocked conditions.



+1 on mobo failure. When people use higher voltages they assume CPU failure when mobo failure is more common specially with budget board with no mosfet and bad chipset cooling.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 20, 2009)

OCQuadNick said:


> i wanna join =] ive got a phenom 940, and i just bought an asus m3a78-t 790gx for it.



Good board. I have the same one. Almost exactly the same as the 79-T, except that it's 4+1 phase.


----------



## elixxx (Jan 21, 2009)

Mine is hitting 3700mhz 24/7 stable, was hoping for a little more..


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a PII 940 up to 3.83Ghz on air and I run it at 3.755Ghz for daily use on an ASUS M3A32-MVP Wifi Deluxe.  It runs very cool at 35C @3.8Ghz..... I love this chip so much I would marry it but then the marriage would be annuled because there would be no way for me to consumate the marriage as I am the man in the relationship.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 21, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I have a PII 940 up to 3.83Ghz on air and I run it at 3.755Ghz for daily use on an ASUS M3A32-MVP Wifi Deluxe.  It runs very cool at 35C @3.8Ghz..... I love this chip so much I would marry it but then the marriage would be annuled because there would be no way for me to consumate the marriage as I am the man in the relationship.



 Not sure how to take this. LOL I'll be posting some benches later, on my new 940BE. Chip is clocking 3.9 on 1.53v (real), but this Asus board has terrible vdroop.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2009)

I have no idea if my board has the droop or not because of DFI's stupid voltage settings. I mean, what the hell is +300mV? I couldn't even get how to convert it on my old DFI P35


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I have no idea if my board has the droop or not because of DFI's stupid voltage settings. I mean, what the hell is +300mV? I couldn't even get how to convert it on my old DFI P35



LOL. +300mV=+.3v


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 21, 2009)

**reserved**

*RESERVED*






Being Delivered Tomorrow at 1:20-1:30PM.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. +300mV=+.3v



Oh it's millivolts? So if my stock vcore is 1.040v, +300mV is 1.34v? I will test the droop when I get my 940.. I have it set to +450mV in my bios right now for 2.9ghz on my 9750. That's 1.49.. CPU-Z shows 1.47, I guess that's good right?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh it's millivolts? So if my stock vcore is 1.040v, +300mV is 1.34v? I will test the droop when I get my 940.. I have it set to +450mV in my bios right now for 2.9ghz on my 9750. That's 1.49.. CPU-Z shows 1.47, I guess that's good right?



Exactly, and yes it's pretty good. Use smart guardian at full load. That's when you'll see your real vdroop.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2009)

I use AMD OverDrive


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I use AMD OverDrive



AOD is NOT accurate with real voltages. It often only reports what you've actually set it to.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh lol I will install smart guardian when I get my 940 then.


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 21, 2009)

*Some benchies........ these settings were benchmark and gaming stable, just not OCCT stable.*











*Even benched at 3.714.....................*











Not too bad, the latest beta bios from DFI allows to stay 3.6 stable so far.  These were from the older bios.  Will see how far I can do stably with the new bios.  Stay tuned.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2009)

What board do you have?


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 21, 2009)

Dfi Lp Dk 790gx-m2rs


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2009)

Exeodus said:


> Dfi Lp Dk 790gx-m2rs



Sweet I have the same board. So it does PII out of the box?

Also I made this for you


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Sweet I have the same board. So it does PII out of the box?
> 
> Also I made this for you



Yes, make sure to grab the newest bios :http://dfi.com/portal/CM/cmproduct/...g=false&action=e&windowstate=normal&mode=view

Helps out a lot.

Thanks for the sig picture, I will update mine with it.  Good luck with your build and let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2009)

*Forgot I didn't post an overclock haha*

Wow I feel dumb now, please don't vote me out of the club for my extreme level of dumbness haha.

Anyway Phenom II *920*

Highest clock 3.71Ghz @1.472v (stock cooler)
Current stable clock 3.5Ghz @ 1.456v (the voltage can be lowered but haven't worked it yet)
Just for fun/curiosity clock 3.3Ghz using *372Mhz HT Bus *speed (makes it to windows even with 10*372 but I need more volts to get it stable).

I use only air cooling and finally put my Xigmatek HDT S-1283 back on after testing only with the stock heatsink/fan combo. All is pretty much awesome so far. 

Kei

P.S. (very late)

@ servermonkey

In order to get the memory sticks to run at 1150Mhz you have to overclock them using whatever way you want to. AMD only officially supports 1066Mhz on a Phenom so everything over that is an overclock. These chips just come officially overclockable by Patriot to the speed of 1150Mhz thus they're advertised that way. All of the manufacturers do that when it comes to speeds like that.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Sweet I have the same board. So it does PII out of the box?



Can I use this?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2009)

Exeodus said:


> Yes, make sure to grab the newest bios :http://dfi.com/portal/CM/cmproduct/...g=false&action=e&windowstate=normal&mode=view
> 
> Helps out a lot.
> 
> Thanks for the sig picture, I will update mine with it.  Good luck with your build and let me know if you need any help.



Hey do you know how to lower the memory multi? I want to make it so my 245 bus doesn't run my memory at such high speeds as it requires a lot of voltage..



Castiel said:


> Can I use this?



Well I guess but I can just make you a separate unique one.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey do you know how to lower the memory multi? I want to make it so my 245 bus doesn't run my memory at such high speeds as it requires a lot of voltage..



on the K9A2 i believe it is under advanced chipset settings


set it to 800 or 667 whatever you want.


what BIOS are you on? 1B3 is the best on the V1 K9A2 platinum i dont know about the V2 to tell the difference V1 has an ESATA port V2 does not



			
				ShadowFold;1169932
Well I guess but I can just make you a separate unique one.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> you dont think by any chance you could make me one? if you want to be creative lol you know me


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2009)

I am on a DFI 790GX dude lol I tried looking but I can only do DDR400 - 533.. it's kinda weird.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Well I guess but I can just make you a separate unique one.



Sure! Could you add my name, and a AMD and ATI logo? 
Whatever you think looks awesome.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I am on a DFI 790GX dude lol I tried looking but I can only do DDR400 - 533.. it's kinda weird.



crap who was i thinking of that had a K9A2,,,, ugh


oh well. review i read listed the option as 266-533 (double for rate so 533 to 1066)

under genie BIOS






set "timing mode" to wanted spec


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey do you know how to lower the memory multi? I want to make it so my 245 bus doesn't run my memory at such high speeds as it requires a lot of voltage..



It is under genie bios, memory timings under the main screen, set to manual, then ddr2 667 if you want to underclock the ram.


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 21, 2009)

im pretty sure i have 3.8 stable but i cant boot in to vista any higher than that, and aod only lets me get 1.450 volts ,
Is this a decent score for my setup?


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 21, 2009)

OCQuadNick said:


> im pretty sure i have 3.8 stable but i cant boot in to vista any higher than that, and aod only lets me get 1.450 volts ,
> Is this a decent score for my setup?



I say that is a great score, have you stress tested it?


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 21, 2009)

Exeodus said:


> I say that is a great score, have you stress tested it?



i dont really know wich one i should use, The one on AOD is Total fail, prime95?


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 21, 2009)

OCCT, you can get it here:  http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download

Prime95 is too hard on the power components so I have been told.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's my new 940BE. This is about an hour into playing with it. The Asus probe voltage is correct. This Asus board has a bit too much vdroop for my liking. 










Exeodus said:


> OCCT, you can get it here:  http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download
> 
> Prime95 is too hard on the power components so I have been told.



OCCT is just as hard on components, trust me.


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 21, 2009)

=] i downloaded The old AOD and i can manipulate my voltages the way i want, but 3.8 is occt and prime stable


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2009)

OCQuadNick said:


> =] i downloaded The old AOD and i can manipulate my voltages the way i want, but 3.8 is occt and prime stable



Can you please post a screenie of cpu-z and OCCT at 3.8 stable?


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Can you please post a screenie of cpu-z and OCCT at 3.8 stable?



I second that, I am curious as to what voltages are needed to be stable.


----------



## mandagio (Jan 23, 2009)

*Amd 4 Life*

Im waiting my rig... just 1 or 2 weeks more to order it...  Look at this specs =D


Case (  Nzxt Lexa Blackline Gaming Tower Case w/420W Power Supply Black ) 
Case Lighting (  Cold Cathode Neon Light Red ) 
Power Supply (  800 Watt -- Power Supply Quad SLI Ready )
Processor ( AMD Phenom™ II X4 920 Quad-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology ) 
Processor Cooling (  iBUYPOWER AMD Liquid CPU Cooling Fan System Kit ) 
Motherboard (  [SLI] Asus M3N72-D NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, IEEE 1394, USB 2.0, Dual PCI-E/HDMI MB ) 
Memory ( 8 GB [2 GB X4] DDR2-800 PC6400 Memory Module Corsair-Value or Major Brand ) 
Video Card (  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 1792MB w/DVI + TV Out Video ) 
Video Card Brand ( === High Performance === eVGA Brand Video Card Powered by NVIDIA ) 
Hard Drive (  500 GB HARD DRIVE [Serial-ATA-II, 3Gb, 7200 RPM, 16M Cache] )  
CD-RW/DVD-RW Drive ( [** Special !!! ***] LG 20X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive Black ) 
Sound Card (  3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard )
Speaker System (  [Black] Logitech X-540 5.1 Surround Speakers + Subwoofer ) 
Monitor ( LCD Monitor [--- Special ---] 20.1" LCD 16:10 Wide WSXGA HD(HDCP) Monitor Support DVI Video up to 1080P(HDMI) )
Keyboard (  Razer Lycosa Gaming Keyboard ) 
Flash Media Reader/Writer (  12-In-1 Internal Flash Media Card Reader/Writer Black ) 
Operation System ( Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium + [Free 60-Day !!!] Microsoft Office 2007(Word, Excel, Outlook, PowerPoint, Access ....) 64-Bit ) 
Headset (  [Gaming Gear] Logitech Precision PC Gaming Headset )


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 23, 2009)

What brand is the PSU? Make sure you get a good one!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2009)

add me add me lol

*CPU:* phenom 945ES (thanks paulie)
*mobo:* Asus Crosshair II formula (NV 780a)
*VGA:* 8800GTS 512 @830c/2000s/2200m
*cooling:* soon to be TEC/phase
*ram:* crucial reds PC6400 CL4 @1250+ CL6
*HDD:* seagate 7200.11 320GB


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

Well my system is out for a while.(Kinda) Well early this morning my new Cooler Master Storm Sniper case came in today and it is for my PII case and my HAF is housing my older rig. Well before I left to go to my grandparents I was removing everything the fan broke. So I am RMAing my 4850X2 and then selling it and then buying 2 4870's. So now I am having to use my 9600GT in my PII rig. Its sucks so bad.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 23, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Well my system is out for a while.(Kinda) Well early this morning my new Cooler Master Storm Sniper case came in today and it is for my PII case and my HAF is housing my older rig. Well before I left to go to my grandparents I was removing everything the fan broke. So I am RMAing my 4850X2 and then selling it and then buying 2 4870's. So now I am having to use my 9600GT in my PII rig. Its sucks so bad.



Hey.. Just think of it this way. None of my games are running worth a crap on my Semperon


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey.. Just think of it this way. None of my games are running worth a crap on my Semperon



clock it up to 2.6ghz like i did they run just fine there 


and my board is 780a not 790a i wish it was 790a DDR3 would be nice


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 23, 2009)

What settings/voltage?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What settings/voltage?









1.525v


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 23, 2009)

Damian^ said:


> Definitely buying one. Aiming for the 940, possibly ending up with the 920 though.
> Motherboard - Foxconn A7DA-S AM2+ 790GX/750SB
> Cooling - Xigmatek HDT-S1283



I have the same mobo and am using the same cooler. I'm going to get one hopefully in a week.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Well for one I wouldn't get Foxconn. I would go with DFI or ASUS if you're gonna be overclocking. 790GX is just a 790FX with onboard video and is a little weaker but I would rather have a good 790GX because they are cheaper.



I would have to disagree SF.  The foxconn OC's very well for me.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2009)

that particular foxconn is pretty kick ass there low end stuff is a no go for oc'ing but there highend is well very high end


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2009)

here is the ram i will be using


----------



## waveforme (Jan 23, 2009)

Is this the private Phenom II club Exeodus told me about ??? Can anyone join ?

Currently running a 940BE@3.69Ghz ( 205 X 18 ) at 1.520v on an Asus M3A79-T Deluxe.

My 9850BE@3.262Ghz (225 x 14.5 ) at 1.344v on an Asus M3A32-MVP was more of a challenge.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 23, 2009)

waveforme said:


> Is this the private Phenom II club Exeodus told me about ??? Can anyone join ?
> 
> Currently running a 940BE@3.69Ghz ( 205 X 18 ) at 1.520v on an Asus M3A79-T Deluxe.
> 
> My 9850BE@3.262Ghz (225 x 14.5 ) at 1.344v on an Asus M3A32-MVP was more of a challenge.



Yes anyone can join lol this isn't some elite OCing club! It's just a bunch of PII owners showing off their stuff


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 23, 2009)

waveforme said:


> Is this the private Phenom II club Exeodus told me about ??? Can anyone join ?
> 
> Currently running a 940BE@3.69Ghz ( 205 X 18 ) at 1.520v on an Asus M3A79-T Deluxe.
> 
> My 9850BE@3.262Ghz (225 x 14.5 ) at 1.344v on an Asus M3A32-MVP was more of a challenge.



AHH great.  He found me!!!!!


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 23, 2009)

nice  phenom club  ,,  now is a good time to get one of these




and when it downclocks to 960mhz, priceless


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 23, 2009)

Kei said:


> Wow I feel dumb now, please don't vote me out of the club for my extreme level of dumbness haha.
> 
> Anyway Phenom II *920*
> 
> ...



so your patriot sticks are 1066 that will do 1150?
i have a pair of ddr2-1200s that will not boot for the life of me.  I have tried oem settings and tried to set the oc on them to 1200 before i changed them out....but still no boot...might have to sell them off to some intel dude....


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 23, 2009)

anyone using windows 7?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Not sure how to take this. LOL I'll be posting some benches later, on my new 940BE. Chip is clocking 3.9 on 1.53v (real), but this Asus board has terrible vdroop.



what exaclty is vdroop?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Well my system is out for a while.(Kinda) Well early this morning my new Cooler Master Storm Sniper case came in today and it is for my PII case and my HAF is housing my older rig. Well before I left to go to my grandparents I was removing everything the fan broke. So I am RMAing my 4850X2 and then selling it and then buying 2 4870's. So now I am having to use my 9600GT in my PII rig. Its sucks so bad.



So your 4850x2 fan broke? How was it working out for you before it broke? What drivers were you using?



MAGMADIVER said:


> what exaclty is vdroop?



Vdroop is the decrease between what you set your cpu voltage at in the bios, and what your actual voltage is, particularly under heavy load. This can have a significant negative impact on the stability of an OC.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 23, 2009)

fyi
for those who might be m/b shopping, the m4a79 dlx is on newegg........from the pics it looks like they changed some of the sata connectors, changed the n/b heat sink, changed the mosfet heat sink.  the info on their website also says that they this board has "turbov" and "turbov".....


----------



## Frenchie (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm looking for some advice - got my Mk2 940 BE and am bit concerned that some one else may have had their hands on it before me - there was a dark mark on the surface of the chip, kinda looking like some one had put a cooler on without applying grease properly and also there is a machining/grinding mark round the side edges of the cpu. It also runs at 59 deg C when stress testing with Everest (stock cooler). These temps seem really high for a chip that was supposed to run a shed load cooler than the previous revision.
So question is -is this a dodgy chip - should I RMA it or is this normal for these bad boys..?
Thanks for you advice


----------



## Steevo (Jan 23, 2009)

Where did you get the chip from? Was it unopened?


Can I join, my specs are filled in, and I have been running F@H stable and gaming on my system with no issues.


----------



## Frenchie (Jan 23, 2009)

I got it from Ebuyer.com, the box was sealed still but it just seems like it's been finished really badly..
Also getting 59deg core temps when running everest stress test at stock speed seems awfull high for this new 'cooler running' edition..


----------



## Steevo (Jan 23, 2009)

To be honest, mine had a dark spot too, caused by the coating on the IHS. But your temps are either quite high, or being misread. Can you run it and check the temps with a infared heat gun?


----------



## Frenchie (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry my local I.T weapons dealer is out of stock at the moment..Would some where like P.C World have one? Is it something thats expensive to buy?
Thanks for your reply


----------



## Silverel (Jan 23, 2009)

Industrial supply shops should have them as well, probably at a better price if you need an B+M store. Best bet is to order online and wait a day or two.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jan 23, 2009)

ok, its been  a while since ive overclocked, had the 9950 be to 3.4ghz once completely stable and water cooled with low volts and temps.   just bought a new phenom II 940 and i forgot how to get the HT link over 2000mhz (showing 1890 right now)  any help?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2009)

and i present AMD Phenom X4 945ES


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 23, 2009)

Good lawds 4ghz  That's really low voltage too... Nice work man.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2009)

cdawall said:


> and i present AMD Phenom X4 945ES




Present? I recall presenting it a couple of weeks ago.  J/K. Happy to see that it made it to you. Now, let's see you get her stable at that speed!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 23, 2009)

Someone add me to the list. PII 920 with a MSI K9A2 Platinum v1.0. I'm a rebel!


----------



## r9 (Jan 23, 2009)

cdawall said:


> and i present AMD Phenom X4 945ES



Is that stable and how stable is it: OS load, superp, or orthos ?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Good lawds 4ghz  That's really low voltage too... Nice work man.



That's not the actual voltage. For some reason that chip throws out the VID in cpu-z. Trust me, I just finished playing with it. . I'm hoping he can get it stable at those clocks though.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> So your 4850x2 fan broke? How was it working out for you before it broke? What drivers were you using?
> 
> 
> 
> Vdroop is the decrease between what you set your cpu voltage at in the bios, and what your actual voltage is, particularly under heavy load. This can have a significant negative impact on the stability of an OC.



in your opinion which program is most accurate in detecting core voltage?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2009)

it is stable i just had to run to work so you are stuck with a 4ghz SS till i get home to bench it


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> in your opinion which program is most accurate in detecting core voltage?



cpu-z is usually very accurate, but this is an ES chip, so you get little annoying things like this. It's usually worth putting up with though.



cdawall said:


> it is stable i just had to run to work so you are stuck with a 4ghz SS till i get home to bench it



Awesome. I want to see a one hour OCCT. Also, what is the actual voltage here? On my board, it needed 1.56v to get reasonably stable at 4.0. It would pass hwprime and 3dmark 06, but I couldn't get it OCCT stable at 4.0. It very well could be my board though. You're running it on the crosshair, correct?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> cpu-z is usually very accurate, but this is an ES chip, so you get little annoying things like this. It's usually worth putting up with though.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. I want to see a one hour OCCT. Also, what is the actual voltage here? On my board, it needed 1.56v to get reasonably stable at 4.0. It would pass hwprime and 3dmark 06, but I couldn't get it OCCT stable at 4.0. It very well could be my board though. You're running it on the crosshair, correct?



yes it is and my crosshair always shows the VID vs voltage no matter the chip


i wont tell volts now because i just set it really high to see if it worked lol


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2009)

where's the 5ghz on LN2 guys??? I'm starting to get bored 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2009)

If anyone wants me to mod this or something just ask.. I got bored. If you want to mess with your self I will upload the PSD file.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

lol make me something  bring up phenom 2 ES in it if you can


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2009)

Meh? I kinda suck with PS lol


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

Could you make me one, but without the characters from the games?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


>



i like this one think you could add my stuff to it?!


nvidia though of course


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2009)

You need to upload it on the signature thing or it will be too big


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491516


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491516



cda, quit teasing. We need to see some benches and stability. I'd like to see how your board handles that chip stable.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> cda, quit teasing. We need to see some benches and stability. I'd like to see how your board handles that chip stable.









going to bench at that


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Jan 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


>



ok, time for an OCCT run...and what's your vcore?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> ok, time for an OCCT run...and what's your vcore?



1.65v








still very untweaked


----------



## madmanjohn (Jan 24, 2009)

ok- im  waiting on biostar to do anything that resembles a bios update

this system will be operational by valentines day- already budgeting for it

mobo-Biostar TFORCE TA790GXA2+

ive had better luck on the road with biostars than any other mobo- our computers do shows on the road 6 days a week-they may not be the fastest, but they are tough, and
biostars have made me more money than any other brand.

cpu choice-AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition 

Ram-corsair dominator 1066 dual 4gb kits-(board dont list anything higher)
using it right now- runs cool n solid

same antec case- nsk4400- great road case

heres the thing im stuck with- radeon x850 dual card for my externals
cause i need 2 composite lines

now heres the new one- we tried raid 0 a few years back, but hardware and software
is a lot more stable now- i wanna run 2 750 gig segate 7200.11's cause of the cache in raid 0

my other option if we suddenly getmore surplus money
is a pair of patriot warps-32gig raid 0

then ill decide whether to stick with the same OCZ 600w or bump up

i want this running as soon as i can afford the 400$ im short on right now

rent still comes first

opinions wanted and respected

dude above me is running it in 7 and respectable too!!!!- like asus- but trust biostar

i usually dont OC- but im gonna try this when done and WILL POST the results


----------



## Steevo (Jan 24, 2009)

I foudn the reason for a few BSOD I was having. The crappy 360 controler a friend bought me was causing the USBOHCI and DXKERNEL BSOD. Unplug it and I am fine, I ahve been worried a brief stint of 1.6+vcore damaged my chip as I kept having these issues, but apparently not. 



MOAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 24, 2009)

wow 1.65V, thats the Stock Voltage of a AMD XP Desktop CPU, 1.45 for the Mobility parts at stock clock. Also Steevo, the XB360 Controller sucks in my eyes on PC due to the drivers it uses (it makes the trigger accesses - and + thus i cant set it for certain games like throttles)

I use a Logitech Dual Action, solid controller.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/491891.png


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2009)

Damn dude  keep going!!!


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2009)

is that stable CD?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2009)

OK guys, I am going to have a "top 5 highest clocks" on the front page. Please post your highest clocks so I don't have to dig through the thread!


----------



## madmanjohn (Jan 24, 2009)

wow-  man- im liking this better by the minute- i usually dont oc my show computers, but i got to try this one soon as its built


----------



## Steevo (Jan 24, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> wow 1.65V, thats the Stock Voltage of a AMD XP Desktop CPU, 1.45 for the Mobility parts at stock clock. Also Steevo, the XB360 Controller sucks in my eyes on PC due to the drivers it uses (it makes the trigger accesses - and + thus i cant set it for certain games like throttles)
> 
> I use a Logitech Dual Action, solid controller.



I bought it only for GTA4 as no matter how good a KB + M is for GTA, you just need a controller. And it feels right for the game too. I also have a Saitek p2600, Logitech, and a momo.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> OK guys, I am going to have a "top 5 highest clocks" on the front page. Please post your highest clocks so I don't have to dig through the thread!



I think we should have a new thread that is not a club, but a database of overclocking. This should include clock speed, vcore, cpu z screenshot, and and at least a 1 hour OCCT test for stability.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

here is the correct link for the 4.22ghz run

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491891

here is a 21x multi






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491916


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think we should have a new thread that is not a club, but a database of overclocking. This should include clock speed, vcore, cpu z screenshot, and and at least a 1 hour OCCT test for stability.



Good idea, but I am just looking for the highest. I don't care if they are stable  I am just gonna keep the top 5 list updated if anyone wants to make a stable OC list thread.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Good idea, but I am just looking for the highest. I don't care if they are stable  I am just gonna keep the top 5 list updated if anyone wants to make a stable OC list thread.



mine sure as hell ain't stable lol but it was stable enough to run validation @ that clock all the way thru posting it here


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> cpu-z is usually very accurate, but this is an ES chip, so you get little annoying things like this. It's usually worth putting up with though.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. I want to see a one hour OCCT. Also, what is the actual voltage here? On my board, it needed 1.56v to get reasonably stable at 4.0. It would pass hwprime and 3dmark 06, but I couldn't get it OCCT stable at 4.0. It very well could be my board though. You're running it on the crosshair, correct?



is ES "even series"? (just guessing) what does it mean?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 25, 2009)

Engineering Sample


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 25, 2009)

heh..IM an idiot


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 26, 2009)

could anybody recomend a good nvidia board for the p2 940.  i'm tired of my 5k black edition but i want to stick with nvidia.  Something preferably cheap that will still allow me to oc to 3.6-3.9ghz and allow 2x16x pci express rails for sli?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2009)

asus 750a or if you can swing for it the 780a


----------



## kysg (Jan 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> asus 750a or if you can swing for it the 780a



So the nvidia boards support it ey, well should have been a gimme but still it's not like nvidia is putting out any chipsets for AMD.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2009)

kysg said:


> So the nvidia boards support it ey, well should have been a gimme but still it's not like nvidia is putting out any chipsets for AMD.



well i guess other than nvidia's 780a chipset and 750a chipsets its not like i'm using a 945BE and 780a chipset to push the chip over 4ghz or anything big like that


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 26, 2009)

i was thinking an open box m3nht deluxe from newegg.  with the processor it comes to about 361.  figure it's a good deal... any good luck getting open box items from newegg? i've never done it before.  but i really want a new phenom.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 26, 2009)

3.60 GHz Phenom II X4 940 BE with 1.375v vCore. This is all my OCZ Vendetta will let me get. The funny thing is my OCZ Vendetta does a better cooling job than my OCZ Vendetta 2 ?!?! Go Figure  Anyway 3.60 GHz is good enough for me for now.

OCZ Vendetta = 36C / LOAD = 45C
OCZ Vendetta 2 = 42C / LOAD = 54C (WHY?)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=490065


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

Well.. You are #2 highest OC unless others start posting validation


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 26, 2009)

so phenom 2 and m3nht on the way... should i be getting excited yet??


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's mine with validation. This is with 1.55v real vcore.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2009)

comeon Paul, pull out the 4 GHz like people are wanting to see, not the edge of it.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> comeon Paul, pull out the 4 GHz like people are wanting to see, not the edge of it.



LOL. I don't give in to peer pressure.  Honestly though, I'm waiting for my new board to get here before I do any serious overclocking. I'm loving this chip though. At 1.55v idle, I'm at 24c and 41c full load. Damn, I love water cooling.  Here's the new board:

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010003


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

Freakin nice!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. I don't give in to peer pressure.  Honestly though, I'm waiting for my new board to get here before I do any serious overclocking. I'm loving this chip though. At 1.55v idle, I'm at 24c and 41c full load. Damn, I love water cooling.  Here's the new board:
> 
> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010003



What board are you getting?

ha never mind... didn't see the link!


so whats the difference between that board and the m3a79-t?  
I couldn't really find any?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 26, 2009)

so what should i be expecting oc'ing the p2 underneath a thermalright ultra 120 xtreme?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> What board are you getting?
> 
> ha never mind... didn't see the link!
> 
> ...



Hmm, I'll have to take a look at the 79-T again. The deluxe comes AM3 ready out of the box, no bios update required. Better NB and mosfet cooler. The rest, I'm not sure of until I look at the specs of the 79-T. One thing I'm hoping, is that there is decent vdroop control. That's the only thing I'm struggling with on my 78-T. Terrible vdroop. I have to set it for 1.60v to get 1.56v real.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> so what should i be expecting oc'ing the p2 underneath a thermalright ultra 120 xtreme?



3.6-4ghz. I'm sure it goes higher tho! I just haven't seen anything higher than that. What's the highest voltage you should use? Anyone know? 1.6v?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. I don't give in to peer pressure.  Honestly though, I'm waiting for my new board to get here before I do any serious overclocking. I'm loving this chip though. At 1.55v idle, I'm at 24c and 41c full load. Damn, I love water cooling.  Here's the new board:
> 
> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010003



its a nice board in all, but to me those PCI express slots will go to waste, considering my ideal is 2 PCI express video cards, maybe a Raid Controller in the PCI E slot and probably a sound card in the PCI E Slot when BlueGears/Auzentech/HTOmega Get around to it (Auzentech needs to dev their own DSP and not use CLs) and leave the other PCI slots for legacy stuff like older sound cards heh.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> its a nice board in all, but to me those PCI express slots will go to waste, considering my ideal is 2 PCI express video cards, maybe a Raid Controller in the PCI E slot and probably a sound card in the PCI E Slot when BlueGears/Auzentech/HTOmega Get around to it (Auzentech needs to dev their own DSP and not use CLs) and leave the other PCI slots for legacy stuff like older sound cards heh.



I'm just looking forward to the 8+2 phase power design. . Maybe it will handle 8GB of memory better to. I can't run 8GB stable on the 78-T. Not without really loosening the timing and increasing vdimm significantly.



ShadowFold said:


> 3.6-4ghz. I'm sure it goes higher tho! I just haven't seen anything higher than that. What's the highest voltage you should use? Anyone know? 1.6v?



Right now, the best 'guesstimate" anyone has is 1.55v 24/7, and maybe 1.6v or so for benching. There is some speculation that it can handle even more voltage safely due to less leakage, which in turn will slow down electron migration.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hmm, I'll have to take a look at the 79-T again. The deluxe comes AM3 ready out of the box, no bios update required. Better NB and mosfet cooler. The rest, I'm not sure of until I look at the specs of the 79-T. One thing I'm hoping, is that there is decent vdroop control. That's the only thing I'm struggling with on my 78-T. Terrible vdroop. I have to set it for 1.60v to get 1.56v real.



That's what I was thinking...but tbh I don't see the point of getting an am3 board with ddr2 memory...you might as well get one with ddr3, unless your like me and think that ddr2 is still better bang for the buck, especially when you are using an AMD board and lack tipple channel, then ddr2 sounds allot better. 

Is there any significant differences other than that? because from what I've read m3A79-t will support am3 cpu's with a simple bios update.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 26, 2009)

My 920 should be here Tuesday. I'm pretty damn anxious...VERY anxious.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah, i'm uber excited. my 5kbe has been faithfull but i don't think the performance i get out of it even comes close to the performance of the p2.

on another note my 5kbe and m2n32 are up for sale now as well.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

All boards with SB750 do PII out of the box, some just require an update to get the full 39.5 multiplier and all that.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 26, 2009)

Would you guys get this or this for a mobo\cpu. Or a DFI 790GX woth a 920?


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 26, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Would you guys get this or this for a mobo\cpu. Or a DFI 790GX woth a 920?



bad links


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

I wouldn't get that gigabyte board. I heard it's got problems. I'm telling you, the DFI 790GX is really good. Mines been really good so far.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136058


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 26, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> bad links



Fixed!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Would you guys get this or this for a mobo\cpu. Or a DFI 790GX woth a 920?



I almost bought the DFI DK 790GX, but there is no vdroop control on that board. If that doesn't concern you, then it a great choice. I would definately go with a 940 though. It will give you more flexibility. I am currently running the 78-T. Good board, but it has significant vdroop. 

Hey Shadow, did you ever do that vdroop test for me?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

I have no idea how to test it.. I have my CPU set to +75mV, idk what the stock voltage is, but would getting that help?


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 26, 2009)

so far i really like this board... I waiting to get me a 940 before I overclock it though


----------



## trt740 (Jan 26, 2009)

trt740 said:


>



this is my best can't go a mhz higher and who says msi cannot overclock


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I have no idea how to test it.. I have my CPU set to +75mV, idk what the stock voltage is, but would getting that help?



Doesn't really matter what speed and vcore you are at really. Just go into the bios under the hardware monitor section, and check what your real vcore is. Then, boot into windows, and start smart guardian. Smart guardian will tell you the vcore, then put it on load, and see how low the vcore drops.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


>



Thanks man. I appreciate that.  However, from what I've found, AOD is not accurate on PII voltages. Can you install smart guardian from the utilities CD, and do the same thing and post that?

Tom, that's a nice clock, and the superpi run is a bonus. Have you tried a wprime 1024 run at that speed?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

I updated my last post.. TPU capture didn't pick up smart guardian for some reason.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I updated my last post.. TPU capture didn't pick up smart guardian for some reason.



Is that idle or load?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

Load. I kept the stability tester going, hence the hotter temps than the first pic.

Is this an error or does my board have -.1 vdroop lol


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Load. I kept the stability tester going, hence the hotter temps than the first pic.
> 
> Is this an error or does my board have -.1 vdroop lol



Looks like the vdroop is pretty good on that board. Certainly better than on my 78-T.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

Can vdroop get any better than that? Or did DFI really out do them selves on this board


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I wouldn't get that gigabyte board. I heard it's got problems. I'm telling you, the DFI 790GX is really good. Mines been really good so far.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136058



hey is the problems based on reviews from Newegg? or are they based out of here, because to me on motherboards/video cards im skitish to purchase them from a e-tailer, because we dont know how they store them.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Can vdroop get any better than that? Or did DFI really out do them selves on this board



Well, the real test will be at higher overclocks. Vdroop will increase as the clocks and voltages go up. That's when you'll really know. I have no idea what my vdroop is like at stock. I didn't start checking it until I had my 940 up over 3.6ghz.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll go start cranking up the voltage and clocks brb


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

About as far as I will go tonight.. Maybe I will get my PII tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> About as far as I will go tonight.. Maybe I will get my PII tomorrow or Tuesday



Looks great so far.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 26, 2009)

I was going to order the new memory but my ps3( 60gb) ended up getting the YLOD with a game inside the drive , but i can pay and get it fixed for $160 or have it exchanged at the store for the newer 80gb or 160gb idk yet but they dont have the same features as mine
This is my highest clock on phenom 940

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=493086


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

Added, nice OC.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Added, nice OC.



Added to?

Thanks i will try to keep going havent really oced this in a few weeks just stayed at 3.74


----------



## Super XP (Jan 26, 2009)

Phenom II's need really good cooling. Well this is what I find when I OC's my Phenom II 940 right up to 4.10 GHz but my OCZ Vendetta couldn't handle it. What do you guys think about this cool little cost effective water cooling setup??

*Swiftech H20-220 Compact Liquid Cooling Kit w/Apogee Drive* *All for $129.95*
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swh2colicoki.html


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Phenom II's need really good cooling. Well this is what I find when I OC's my Phenom II 940 right up to 4.10 GHz but my OCZ Vendetta couldn't handle it. What do you guys think about this cool little cost effective water cooling setup??
> 
> *Swiftech H20-220 Compact Liquid Cooling Kit w/Apogee Drive* *All for $129.95*
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swh2colicoki.html



TBH id rather build my own cooling than use a kit like that, also i think CoolIT Freezone gets better rating for cooling performance.

Also with a Water cooling kit, whats getting cooled besides the CPU? gotta take that into affect, no cool airflow over the rest of the system means higher operational temps even under stock conditions.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Phenom II's need really good cooling. Well this is what I find when I OC's my Phenom II 940 right up to 4.10 GHz but my OCZ Vendetta couldn't handle it. What do you guys think about this cool little cost effective water cooling setup??
> 
> *Swiftech H20-220 Compact Liquid Cooling Kit w/Apogee Drive* *All for $129.95*
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swh2colicoki.html



For the price, it's a good setup. It will cerainly give better temps than your OCZ. I would say though, you'd be much better off spending another $50 and get a good custom setup. I will tell you from experience that that Apogee drive pump/block is LOUD.



eidairaman1 said:


> TBH id rather build my own cooling than use a kit like that, also i think CoolIT Freezone gets better rating for cooling performance.
> 
> Also with a Water cooling kit, whats getting cooled besides the CPU? gotta take that into affect, no cool airflow over the rest of the system means higher operational temps even under stock conditions.



I certainly agree with the custom cooling. Regarding the Coolit Freezone. I gotta say that it will not cool better than the Swiftech on full load. About the only positive thing I found with the Freezone was impressive idle temps.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/26/amds-phenom-ii-pushed-to-6-5ghz-3dmark-record-demolished/

In case anyone is interested!


----------



## Super XP (Jan 26, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/26/amds-phenom-ii-pushed-to-6-5ghz-3dmark-record-demolished/
> 
> In case anyone is interested!


 Now where can we get one of those liquid nitrogen and liquid helium kits


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

Just got my Phenom II 940 in the mail  Gonna pop it in after I finish this download!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 26, 2009)

how exciting!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 27, 2009)

YEA! 
3.74 temps went up to 41C
CPU-z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=493625

It doesnt look like much but my 3d mark06 score went up to 20572!

edit* Just used amd fusion pn basic and i got 20709!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 27, 2009)

So anyone here tried playing gta IV with these chips yet and are you getting good results? What about performance in gaming with the higher clocks....is it really getting the most out of your graphics cards?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 27, 2009)

Saints Row is playing great for me. I get a solid 32 fps with it!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 27, 2009)

Shadowfold, loving the look of your system. Cost wise it looks very effective, a 500w psu seems a great choice from antec, hows it holding out for you? I'm only asking as im looking to make a PII 940 build and i may just emulate your build  Also, whats the motherboard like and how is the overclocking going?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 27, 2009)

Haven't tried OCing. Been playing Saints Row 2 since I got home  Gonna try it tonight when my friends log off.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 27, 2009)

Man.. Having an unlocked multiplier is SO AWESOME. 





This my first real OC attempt.. Gonna try for way more tomorrow


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well i almost hit 21000 
i hit 20772 with no fusion 
then 20884!

Screen of 20772


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 27, 2009)

That's pretty sexy!  ~4GHz quad on <1.4v!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2009)

sorry to be a pain in the A$$ guys, but im gona be buy a new machine soon. can somebody tell me which is the better overclocker between the Gx & Fx?? Cuz im seeing a lotta Fx only hittin around 3.7-3.8Ghz when the Gx's are hitting for 3.8-4Ghz.

thanks all.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> sorry to be a pain in the A$$ guys, but im gona be buy a new machine soon. can somebody tell me which is the better overclocker between the Gx & Fx?? Cuz im seeing a lotta Fx only hittin around 3.7-3.8Ghz when the Gx's are hitting for 3.8-4Ghz.
> 
> thanks all.



nvidia's 780a haha


----------



## Super XP (Jan 28, 2009)

If you are serious about gaming and you want to utilize CrossfireX at its maximum potential than the 790FX is the way to go with 2 full PCIe x16 slots. 
With 790GX you only get either one PCIe x 16 or two PCIe x8 for running CrossfireX. I prefer the full bandwidth and therefore went with the 790FX Asus board. 

As for OC'ing the Phenom II I think both motherboards have what it takes to OC very well providing it has the newer SB750 (SB600 is garbage). 

It all depends on your cooling though and IMO mobo's with the 790GX chipset were released a lot sooner than the 790FX which gave people more time to play with.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78804


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2009)

so on 790FX to the boards run in 16x16 or do they split 8x8?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont have the budget to go full on Crossfire but I will do eventually as funds come in  - I just want to make sure that I get the best 'base' setup before i start kicking myself in the head in frustration. & i cant exactly take used mobo's & CPU's back to the shop because 'they didnt overclock very well'


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

i recommend the M3A79-T or the DFI for 790FX, and the Gigabyte for 790 GX, those are the top boards if you ask me


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2009)

Fudge......stupid PCP&C 510w (650w peak) isn't enough anymore i crash in 3D with my cpu heavily oc'd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> Fudge......stupid PCP&C 510w (650w peak) isn't enough anymore i crash in 3D with my cpu heavily oc'd



dude, FIT is selling his PCP&C 860w i think, check it out


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2009)

Doh! Gotta give it credit for lasting through the 4.0+ clocks though!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

^^no doubt


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, FIT is selling his PCP&C 860w i think, check it out



i pm'd him about 20min ago no money though...anyone want to donate to the cdawall is going to set a 7950GX2 and 8800GTS WR foundation?



batmang said:


> Doh! Gotta give it credit for lasting through the 4.0+ clocks though!



its still running VGA card just maxes it out in 3D


----------



## Super XP (Jan 28, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont have the budget to go full on Crossfire but I will do eventually as funds come in  - I just want to make sure that I get the best 'base' setup before i start kicking myself in the head in frustration. & i cant exactly take used mobo's & CPU's back to the shop because 'they didnt overclock very well'


The ASUS I have is probably the best AM2+ mobo in the market today.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2009)

Welp, I met my goal of 3.5GHz with my PII 920 on the K9A2 Plat v1.0. Anything passed 3.5 results in instability. I was able to boot into Windows at 3.71GHz but it was only stable enough for a screenshot. The one thing holding me back is not being able to adjust the NB multiplier. I'm 100% sure that is my problem. Here is a screenie of 3.71GHz :





(The voltage is high but I'm sure 1.52v isnt needed for 3.7. I kind of overshot it. )

I really don't want to buy a new motherboard at this point. I'm pretty happy with these results. Coming from a 9600BE anything above 3.0GHz on the 920 is way more than enough for me.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2009)

not bad for stock GPU clocks i dropped the cpu/vcore down alot hopefully i can peak the graphics card now

stock gpu cpu@3.8ghz ram@1232 6-5-6-16


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2009)

ya know, let 3DM2001 die, its not much a benchmark anymore tbh unless if you have a card around the GF5/6/R9***/RX*** lineup.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 29, 2009)

So, i'm excited i really am... but one thing pisses me off.  Unlike almost every other phenom i've ever seen, mine takes 1.5v to get 3.4 and it doesn't go any higher... i'm just adjusting the multi and nothing else, just the cpu voltage.  i can't even get a post a stock at 3.4, stablet hough at 1.5v.. and what should i use to check temps if i can't use aod?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 29, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> So, i'm excited i really am... but one thing pisses me off.  Unlike almost every other phenom i've ever seen, mine takes 1.5v to get 3.4 and it doesn't go any higher... i'm just adjusting the multi and nothing else, just the cpu voltage.  i can't even get a post a stock at 3.4, stablet hough at 1.5v.. and what should i use to check temps if i can't use aod?



What board do you have? I know ASUS and DFI come with good tools for temps on the CD.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 29, 2009)

i have asus m3n-ht. i installed pc probe so i'm not worried about temps now, but 3.4 at 1.55v's to be stable? i mean comeon, even the worst p2 wouldn't need 1.5 to get that. wtf is goin on?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 29, 2009)

well here is where i am at this point.  i'm super excited.  i'm gonna keep pushing it.  just hit 17k in 3dmark06 with my 8800's and no sli bridge and no oc

turns out the 8 pin needed to be plugged in, my 4 pin reaches and 2 had a blank plug in them so i thought it was ok, but once i put the 8 pin in... cha ching!!!!  I'll keep ya guys update on my progress.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 29, 2009)

My new board. I'll be switching stuff out tonight, and I'll post some pics. 

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010003


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 29, 2009)

nice, i just hit 3.8Ghz bench stable, havne't crashed yet.  how much further you think i should push it? i'm at 1.465v at 3.817Ghz.

also what should i be pushing my chipset too... like i don't know what multiplier or v to use??

currently i'm just running 200x19.  gonna try for 4ghz, if i'm lucky i'll get a screen for you guys.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 29, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> nice, i just hit 3.8Ghz bench stable, havne't crashed yet.  how much further you think i should push it? i'm at 1.465v at 3.817Ghz.
> 
> also what should i be pushing my chipset too... like i don't know what multiplier or v to use??
> 
> currently i'm just running 200x19.  gonna try for 4ghz, if i'm lucky i'll get a screen for you guys.



See if you can get it OCCT at that speed. If you are OCCT stable, then it's worth pushing more. You can take that chip up to 1.55v. Do you have screenies?


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> My new board. I'll be switching stuff out tonight, and I'll post some pics.
> 
> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010003



oooooo
will be looking foward to those


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> well here is where i am at this point.  i'm super excited.  i'm gonna keep pushing it.  just hit 17k in 3dmark06 with my 8800's and no sli bridge and no oc
> 
> turns out the 8 pin needed to be plugged in, my 4 pin reaches and 2 had a blank plug in them so i thought it was ok, but once i put the 8 pin in... cha ching!!!!  I'll keep ya guys update on my progress.



i score 16K with a single 8800GTS?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> My new board. I'll be switching stuff out tonight, and I'll post some pics.
> 
> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010003



I want to see. Is it AM3 ready?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 29, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I want to see. Is it AM3 ready?



Of course! Any 790 series chipset will do Phenom II's, the only TRUE AM3 boards are DDR3, but the 945, 950 etc have DDR2/DDR3 controllers so they work with both. A 940 or 920 will not do DDR3 tho.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Of course! Any 790 series chipset will do Phenom II's, the only TRUE AM3 boards are DDR3, but the 945, 950 etc have DDR2/DDR3 controllers so they work with both. A 940 or 920 will not do DDR3 tho.



Oh hell on earth. I really hate AMD right now.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i score 16K with a single 8800GTS?



what is you're nb and htt link at?  i thought i was getting a good score, lol.  i don't know what if anything could be holding me back.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> what is you're nb and htt link at?  i thought i was getting a good score, lol.  i don't know what if anything could be holding me back.









pretty untweaked for that score


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 29, 2009)

what voltage and multii i need to get that nb frequency? right now i'm just at 2000?

you're cpu score is about 400 larger then mine.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> what voltage and multii i need to get that nb frequency? right now i'm just at 2000?
> 
> you're cpu score is about 400 larger then mine.



my cpu score is actually pretty low for that speed its the wonderful NV drivers ati gets ~400pts more same clocks. cpu is @1.55v and NB multi is @14x



again this is untweaked ill rerun it later with the NB@3ghz and cpu clocked higher with DDR1250


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 29, 2009)

what about nb v?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> what about nb v?



1.36v


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 29, 2009)

So here are some benchies, i'll throw up more as i think em up.  figured i'd show ya'll how a mid range nvidia board works out.  

also just a bit about the cooling used.  Currently this chip is still clothed, i'll get the ihs off sooner or later but i'm using an ultra120 extreme and panaflo fan inside an antec 1200 to cool everything.  

and here are the complete specs

Amd Phenom II 940 black edition 200x19 @ 1.47V
Asus M3N-HT Deluxe
2x1 Gig patriot ddr2 1150 5,5,5,15 @ 2.1V (speed now is at 1066Mhz)
2x eVGA 8800gts 512 @ 800/1920/2150
bfg ES 800watt
g.skill 64Gb ssd
2x 7200.11 320 gig sata 2 barracuda.

here is the 3dmark06 link: 18k 3dmark


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2009)

is your board 750a or 780a?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 29, 2009)

780a 

btw cd, many thanx to you, you were not only my inspiration in getting an nvidia board, all of you're posts on your build throughout the forums have been an immense help in me getting this going.  thank you so much.  please point out anything else you think i should work on that could be fixed.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> 780a
> 
> btw cd, many thanx to you, you were not only my inspiration in getting an nvidia board, all of you're posts on your build throughout the forums have been an immense help in me getting this going.  thank you so much.  please point out anything else you think i should work on that could be fixed.



780a likes pushing the bus and your HT can go alot higher 







try some settings like that


cpu is @1.6v though mine is a way early stepping yours will not need anywhere near that voltage


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 30, 2009)

i'll try posting that, as far as memory, how to i get something that keeps the memory around 1150? i can 237 should i force the memory to ddr2 800 so that it scales better with a half multi?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i'll try posting that, as far as memory, how to i get something that keeps the memory around 1150? i can 237 should i force the memory to ddr2 800 so that it scales better with a half multi?



try 220x18 that puts the ram@1173


and full or half multi mkaes no difference ram is running 3:8 for 1066 and 2:1 for DDR800


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 30, 2009)

nice thank you, yeah i'm tring to do that, and i keep getting bsod's.  i'm 200x19 again, the performance is incredible compared to my old proccy.  


so if i do 220x18 what should i set the memory at 800 or 1066?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> nice thank you, yeah i'm tring to do that, and i keep getting bsod's.  i'm 200x19 again, the performance is incredible compared to my old proccy.
> 
> 
> so if i do 220x18 what should i set the memory at 800 or 1066?



1066mhz mkae sure you give the cpu enough volts and bump HT to 1.34v


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 30, 2009)

will do, i'll post back in a sec


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 30, 2009)

man i want that cpu score... is mine lower only becaues of the htt issue.  also cd, i can't get 14x at 200 at 1.4 or any higher, it's not stable... something i'm doing wrong?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> man i want that cpu score... is mine lower only becaues of the htt issue.  also cd, i can't get 14x at 200 at 1.4 or any higher, it's not stable... something i'm doing wrong?



no your chip might not like that high of a NB some of the older chips are like that.... did you happen to get a pic of your stepping or write it down or something?


that mobo is as good as mine and many people got higher K8 clocks using that version over the ROG


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah my m3n is nice.  i'm just hanging out at 3.8 right now 200x19.  this weekend when i get more time and i got a better handle on how it works i'll work on oc'ing some more, for now 3.8 is pretty impressive.


----------



## tastegw (Jan 30, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=495855





that is mine maxed out on my setup.  will not boot @ 204 bus speed, nor can i raise voltages any higher. (well i can, but it doesnt make a difference)

my last 3dmark06 run:
http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=9809041&compareResultType=14


----------



## Super XP (Jan 30, 2009)

I would keep the NB and the HTT link at its default 1,800 MHz speed if you are looking for a higher OC. I found once I touch the HTT (2,000 MHz) speed it sometimes crashes when gaming.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 30, 2009)

i'm not crashing with it increased, and i'll tell you what, it greatly afffects benches, i'm goin for a max stable oc tomorrow, i'm gonna replace my ultra 12 extreme as i don't like the temps, 40 idle/50 load.  some odd reason my si-128 xigmatek hdt is much better performing so i'm gonna swap it out and keep going after that.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like I wont be trying to OC my 940 today. It's dead, same way my 9750 went out. How awesome is that.. She never got to see anything past 3.4ghz and never overvolted


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2009)

RMA the mobo and CPU the board is pushing the NB volts out of spec contact DFI and see if they will order you another 9750 as well


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 30, 2009)

I cant RMA the CPU it's used. What's wrong with the board? My 4200+ works fine on it! How do you know the nb volts are out of spec tho?
I'm about to open a dispute for both chips on paypal. This is BS. How do I get two crap CPU's from the same person. That's not coincidence. Yet my 4200+(which I got when it was launched) still works awesome.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I cant RMA the CPU it's used. What's wrong with the board? My 4200+ works fine on it! How do you know the nb volts are out of spec tho?



because thats something known to kill phenom just like that. 4200X2 doesn't set the NB like a phenom would hence its immunity.

bitch a fit with DFI and see if they will replace them


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 30, 2009)

cdawall said:


> because thats something known to kill phenom just like that. 4200X2 doesn't set the NB like a phenom would hence its immunity.
> 
> bitch a fit with DFI and see if they will replace them



Where would I do that? DFI forum or contact them through e-mail?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 30, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Where would I do that? DFI forum or contact them through e-mail?



Yup. Let me get you some contact info for DFI. I know a guy.  Oh, and you have PM.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Where would I do that? DFI forum or contact them through e-mail?



lol looks like paulieg has you covered


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 31, 2009)

i was wondering what are some of the more popular levels set for max volts.  i'm referring to things such as the htt v, nb v, cpu v

other thing is i'm idling at 34-36 underneather my ultra 120 extreme... is this normal, seems it hits 55-58 load at 1.47 v at 3.8Ghz?  i'm gonna tran an si-1283 from xigmatek... my 5000 had the exact same temp levels at 3.5 1.515v  and it was a dualy?/ is my ultra120 messed up*(ie poor heatpipe construction, joins and whatnot?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 31, 2009)

It's the voltage that is getting your temps up so high. But hey man, 800mhz oc on 1.47v is nice. I'd say your temps are perfectly fine.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah but at stock i idle at 30c with 1.32v at 3ghz?  that can't be possible, room temp approx 64f, or 16-18c?


----------



## Super XP (Jan 31, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> yeah but at stock i idle at 30c with 1.32v at 3ghz?  that can't be possible, room temp approx 64f, or 16-18c?


It is possible and its a lot hotter with the supplied heatsink and fan. I think OC'ing temps around the 30C to 55C is good but anything higher and you need to go water.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2009)

@ Shadowfold. You can take me off the list, with current school finances I had to sell my PhenomII setup.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah but lets put it into perspective here, i got a p1 9950 be at 3.0 at 1.45 and it idles at 24 and loads at 38 underneath a xigmatek si1283 hdt, and i idle at 30 at 1.32v at 3.0Ghz on my p2, smaller core and all.  on top of that i've tried taking my my cooler off and using different fans, different ways to apply thermal grease, like right now it's only 12c in my apartment(just got home heat off all day) and i'm idling at 34c, i should easily be getting lower temps.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 31, 2009)

It's either your temperature sensors are off with the 9950 core or you got yourself a special PI 9950. I've never seen anything bellow 30C on my Phenom II stock speed or not. Though I did sometimes go well bellow 30C on my previous 9850 at stock speed. But once I cranked up the vCore a little my temps went up much more than my Phenom II does.

The current Phenom II’s are between the older Phenom (9850/9950) and the newer upcoming Phenom II socket AM3 which are scheduled for an early February 2009 release. 

Not dissing the AM2+ Phenom II but I think the one to get would be the AM3 version with the full 2000MHz HTT and NB speed.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm getting a Jetway 790GX and a new 940 as soon as my stuff sells


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2009)

dont remember seeing it posted here, check this out 


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=216248


----------



## Wartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dont remember seeing it posted here, check this out
> 
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=216248



lmfao at the flaming going on there. 

I am not sure how legit that looks though, that's an awful lot of models with very little difference.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 31, 2009)

Wartz said:


> lmfao at the flaming going on there.
> 
> I am not sure how legit that looks though, that's an awful lot of models with very little difference.



That's how it's always been. Look at the Athlon X2 2.2-3.2ghz, Phenom 2.1-2.6ghz, core2 1.86-3ghz etc


----------



## Wartz (Jan 31, 2009)

I suppose you are right.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 31, 2009)

How about the Asus 790GX? I like the fact most 790FX mobo's have 16GB of DDR2 support where as most 790GX only have 8GB. I plan on going 16GB once the 4GB DDR2's go further down in price.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> That's how it's always been. Look at the Athlon X2 2.2-3.2ghz, Phenom 2.1-2.6ghz, core2 1.86-3ghz etc



I havent read the thread, so I wouldnt know   I would imagine


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm ordering a Jetway 790GX on Monday and getting a Phenom II 720 when they come out.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 31, 2009)

Can people start posting some gaming performance figures on these chips overclocked? I think it would really benefit people who are looking to get one of these......like me


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> not bad for stock GPU clocks i dropped the cpu/vcore down alot hopefully i can peak the graphics card now
> 
> stock gpu cpu@3.8ghz ram@1232 6-5-6-16




hey cd, how did you get that score? i know 3dmark01 is dated but i get a higher score at 3.48 on my 5000(43557 for a score) then i do on my 940(40589 for a score)??


----------



## Steevo (Jan 31, 2009)

Statistics
Average FPS: 42.74
Duration: 37.55 sec
CPU Usage: 56%
System memory usage: 64%
Video memory usage: 75%

Graphics Settings
Video Mode: 1680 x 1050 (60 Hz)
Texture Quality: High
Render Quality: Very High
View Distance: 40
Detail Distance: 100

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Ultimate 
Service Pack 1
Video Adapter: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Video Driver version: 7.14.10.630
Audio Adapter: Speakers (SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio)
AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 940 Processor

File ID: benchmark.cli


GTA 4 with 8.12 drivers on both these.

Statistics
Average FPS: 39.14
Duration: 37.45 sec
CPU Usage: 62%
System memory usage: 74%
Video memory usage: 76%

Graphics Settings
Video Mode: 1680 x 1050 (60 Hz)
Texture Quality: High
Render Quality: Highest
View Distance: 38
Detail Distance: 100

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Ultimate 
Service Pack 1
Video Adapter: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Video Driver version: 7.14.10.630
Audio Adapter: Speakers (SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio)
AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor

File ID: benchmark.cli



Higher settings, lower CPU use.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 31, 2009)

My 3D Vantage score went up a lot at a 3.6 GHz OC on my Phenom II vs. the stock 3.0 GHz speed. But I did notice my 2 HD 4870 performance very noticeably increased.

It seems to me the original 9850 I had sort of bottlenecked by CrossfireX setup. Now my Phenom II opened the door to my HD 4870’s and there is no telling how far I can now push them in this so called spider platform.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 31, 2009)

3D Mark 2003 Default settings: Score = 88,852


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> hey cd, how did you get that score? i know 3dmark01 is dated but i get a higher score at 3.48 on my 5000(43557 for a score) then i do on my 940(40589 for a score)??



jsut ran the standard stuff


----------



## ascstinger (Feb 1, 2009)

Finally sitting down and getting my rig running tonight, It'll boot into vista at 18x210/19x200 with everything else untouched so far

no stability tests run yet as I'm just looking for a max clock to tweak into a stable one. What ranges should I be looking for in bus speeds, cpu-nb multi and voltages to achieve a decent 3.8-4.0 24/7 clock?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 1, 2009)

ascstinger said:


> Finally sitting down and getting my rig running tonight, It'll boot into vista at 18x210/19x200 with everything else untouched so far
> 
> no stability tests run yet as I'm just looking for a max clock to tweak into a stable one. What ranges should I be looking for in bus speeds, cpu-nb multi and voltages to achieve a decent 3.8-4.0 24/7 clock?



glad you're joining us on this adventure.  i'll throw a few numbers i've come up with/been told since i got my 940 a few days ago.

max clocks: seems i'm finding 3.6-3.9 being the common clocks for good air cooling
cpu volts:   1.50 nets me a 47(not core) temp with an ultra120 extreme and the room @ 21c
htt volts:    1.34 seems good i haven't gone higher, but this gets me all the way to 2200 ht link so it seems fine here
nb volts:     1.375 is where i have mine, seems people's mileage varies on how far the nb will go, but this gets me 2600-2800 so i'm not complaining
memory volts:  well that depends on you're ram so it's up to you


so that's it for volts here's what i've found with the actual speeds

htt link:  oddly enough this seems to be giving me a lot of boost in benches and the like, from 1800 to 2200 brought my aquamark score from 190k to 210k at the same cpu speed, memory was close 1066 vs 1000Mhz

nb frequency:  from 1800 to 2600 change my mem bandwidth quite a bit.  also help in benches like 3dmark and the like. overall it help the cpu ot a lot but 2600-2800 is mainly where i see it go for max on air, i've not seen to many people post higher but we'll see

fsb:  i guess this varies by board, as one of the few people oc'ing on an nvidia chipset it seems on my end that the cpu loves high fsb, even got me more headroom as far as oc, but i'm not sure how it applies to the amd team.

other then that these are just my findings.  as i experiment more i'll post things i've found.  i'm not rich so i can't kill a chip yet so i'm being a bit cautious but as for right now i'll post my current setup and specs just for comparison.


oh and put me int he top 5 and let me join the club here's a validation. CPUZ VALIDATION


here are the current settings:

cpu: 225x17=3.817Ghz @ 1.52v  idle 32 load 47
htt:  2000Mhz@ 1.34v
nb:  2670Mhz@ 1.375v
memory: 2x1gig ddr2 1150 at 1190Mhz 5,5,5,15 2t @ 2.3v


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 1, 2009)

tastegw said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=495855
> 
> 
> 
> ...





that's wierd we're almost the same on our cpu speeds but my 2 8800's seem to have taken a win against the gtx280 in 3dmark.. tweak you're cpu and run something like mine 225x17@1.52v and see if you can't get the same speeds. 


19k 3dmark06


----------



## Exeodus (Feb 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm ordering a Jetway 790GX on Monday and getting a Phenom II 720 when they come out.



Let me know how the Jetway board works, I need another board for a 9850.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2009)

Exeodus said:


> Let me know how the Jetway board works, I need another board for a 9850.



I ended up deciding on a gigabyte 790GX. I haven't bought yet tho.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 1, 2009)

hey shadowfold, can you add me to the club on the first page validation in my sig buddy.;


----------



## tastegw (Feb 1, 2009)

same for me


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 1, 2009)

he cd or anybody...

can someone tell me what a safe nb voltage is for the nf 780a board?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I ended up deciding on a gigabyte 790GX. I haven't bought yet tho.


I like the fact Gigabyte has one extra expansion slot over several others like Asus and DFI. But Gigabyte is quite lazy with bios updates this is why I sold my previous Gigabyte 790FX for the newer Asus version.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I like the fact Gigabyte has one extra expansion slot over several others like Asus and DFI. But Gigabyte is quite lazy with bios updates this is why I sold my previous Gigabyte 790FX for the newer Asus version.



I would get the ASUS 790GX but the PCIE spacing is bad and paulie had it and the vdroop was bad. But hey, as long as the board supports and OC's PII's I'm perfectly good with it!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I would get the ASUS 790GX but the PCIE spacing is bad and paulie had it and the vdroop was bad. But hey, as long as the board supports and OC's PII's I'm perfectly good with it!



Yup, there is some significant vdroop, but it's still a very good board. No such vdroop on my new M4A79 Deluxe though.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2009)

I bet lol I don't have enough for a 790FX tho..


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> he cd or anybody...
> 
> can someone tell me what a safe nb voltage is for the nf 780a board?



NB is on the cpu so its what is safe for the cpu i didn't have to really push mine at all to get 3ghz NB...

just keep it below 1.6v over that and they were toasting NB's


----------



## ascstinger (Feb 1, 2009)

hit 3.8 (225x17) on 1.47, which is rock solid in intel burn test. Going to start tweaking the nb and ht link now, as they're only running at 2.4 and 2.0 respectively. 225's perfect to have the flex's working at 1200 5-5-5-15, so I think I'll leave the htt where it's at for now

there any way to get a cpu-z validation without an internet connection? The gaming rig isnt online


----------



## Steevo (Feb 1, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497859

Running stable, with F@H SMP, and GPU. 


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=722589



I will push back up to this, I have been trying to find out why I have so much freaking noise on my PCI bus. The video card adds some no doubt, I can hear it when I start the GPU for F@H, but when I connect my TV Tuner it is horrible.


Anyway, may I be added?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I bet lol I don't have enough for a 790FX tho..


I would start putting a little money away for the 790FX. If it takes you a few weeks longer to get the motherboard than so be it IMO. But the 790GX is still a solid motherboard based on a solid platform.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 2, 2009)

I WANT TO JOIN! So here she is! This is not permanant, I just don't trust the VRMs on this board enough to push it higher (since it doesnt even support the 125W Windsors...)...
Anywho-
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=495939
This is D9 RAM, its just I heard they like to die with voltage so keeping it at 1.8V for the time being. Timings are a tad tighter now though 5-5-5-14 instead of the "18" you see in the CPU-Z Verification.
I figure 3,087Mhz is good enuf until (shadowfold kno's). ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I WANT TO JOIN! So here she is! This is not permanant, I just don't trust the VRMs on this board enough to push it higher (since it doesnt even support the 125W Windsors...)...
> Anywho-
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=495939
> This is D9 RAM, its just I heard they like to die with voltage so keeping it at 1.8V for the time being. Timings are a tad tighter now though 5-5-5-14 instead of the "18" you see in the CPU-Z Verification.
> I figure 3,087Mhz is good enuf until (shadowfold kno's). ;-)



you planning on getting a new board?


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, im buying ShadowFolds 790GX


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Yes, im buying ShadowFolds 790GX



great, you'll have a lot of fund with the chip then


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 3, 2009)

hey i'm wondering if anybody can tell me what i might be doing wrong here.

i'm oc'ing my nb on the p2 940 and i've come across and odd issue, here are the scenarios

@3.8ghz 1.50v with a nb of 1800 i'm stable 6 hours prime so we'll go from here with my experience

if i oc the nb to 2600 i'm still good, then if i go to 2800 i get rounding errors almost instantly in prime... ok maybe too high but what happens next is the odd part

if i drop my memory speed from 1066 to 800 then the issue goes away and i can go to 3.2ghz or so on the nb... if i bring the memory back up then the issues return.

i've also tried this.  after memtesting each mem stick at 600(1200 ddr2) for 20 mins or so at 2.6ghz nb i'm fine... then if i raise back to 2800... no go again, rounding errors.... 

i'm finding the line on the mem speed falls somewhere between 1040 and 1100 and higher.  if i stay below 1040 i'm fine.. any higher and its errors with memory... 

the memory is not damaged and i've tried all 4 of the sticks i have of ddr 1150 from patriot.  i'm using the sli epp profile but i'm manual setting the memory at 5,5,5,12 to make sure it stays at it's epp setting.  is there something i can do to alleviate this or is it a compatibility issue with the memory and the p2/m3n ht delux?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2009)

no memory issues i have found with that boards big brother. my chip is the 945BE which may explain why i can push the memory higher. the NB and mem controller all work together you may hav ea weak NB which is in turn holding back your ram clocks.


mine will do 2.8ghz NB and 1266mhz ram and 3.1ghz NB and 1100mhz ram so i hit the same issue just higher speeds


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 3, 2009)

should i push for higher nb v?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 3, 2009)

I now got an official stable ram settings. I couldn't run DDR2-1066 w/ 5-5-5-18 with 4 x 2GB's due to Phenom's lacking IMC so I set it up at DDR2-800 with 4-4-3-15 timings. Now the DDR2-800 outperforms the DDR2-1066 

How I did this:
- DDR2 @ 2.2v (It was 2.2v default for DDR2-1066 anyway)
- Enable 2T
- Disable Ganged Mode
- Set memory to 4-4-3-15
- Set speed to 800
- Set NB voltage to 1.45v
- etc.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 3, 2009)

Te 940 has a integrated memory controller.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 3, 2009)

so what would be better, ddr2 1000 4,4.4,12 and a 3000 nb, or ddr2 1200 5,5,5,12 and a 2000 nb?? both at 3.8Ghz


----------



## Steevo (Feb 3, 2009)

If the data is in the first chip in the first row, and ready, the 1200Mhz would be way faster.


I was wrong about the latentcy, I believe I need sleep.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 3, 2009)

Steevo said:


> If the data is in the first chip in the first row, and ready, the 1200Mhz would be way faster.
> 
> 
> I was wrong about the latentcy, I believe I need sleep.



meh... i'm no mem pro here... that makes no sense to me... could you elaborate, or is that just your tired answer lol


----------



## Steevo (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/26/2


Read, I am too tired to make any sense. But in basic terms, just like driving from a house close to the Pizza place, as opposed to the house furthest away from the pizza place, the further away from the first chip, first row the more latentcy is needed to allow for data travel time, plus loading and unloading, cleaning, etc...


So the speed limit might be higher at 1200Mhz and if you live close you get there faster, but at a distance further away if you have more time loading the car, the difference is less, and thereby better to have the slower speed limit, and ability to load data faster.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are only using 2 of the DIMMs vs. all 4, then you can run any speed upto DDR2-1200. But using all four DIMMs with AMD CPU's we are limited to DDR2-800. But for me 8GB or more is needed but for gaming 4GB is more than enough.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanx i like the analogy.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 3, 2009)

Super XP said:


> If you are only using 2 of the DIMMs vs. all 4, then you can run any speed upto DDR2-1200. But using all four DIMMs with AMD CPU's we are limited to DDR2-800. But for me 8GB or more is needed but for gaming 4GB is more than enough.



if this was to me... i'm not using 4 dims only 2, just 2x1gig chips that are stock rated for 1150.  i'm just referring the the nb hitting a wall as the mem speed increases.  my question really is this.  should i run ddr2 1200 at 2600Mhz nb, or should i run ddr2 1000 at 3000Mhz nb?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 3, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> if this was to me... i'm not using 4 dims only 2, just 2x1gig chips that are stock rated for 1150.  i'm just referring the the nb hitting a wall as the mem speed increases.  my question really is this.  should i run ddr2 1200 at 2600Mhz nb, or should i run ddr2 1000 at 3000Mhz nb?


I would run the ram at DDR2-1200, but how on earth can you hit more than 2000MHz on the NB? These Phenom II's are only rated at 1,800 MHz?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 3, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I would run the ram at DDR2-1200, but how on earth can you hit more than 2000MHz on the NB? These Phenom II's are only rated at 1,800 MHz?



My motherboard BIOS doesnt let me do anything over 1800MHz....I would love to push it a bit higher if I could


----------



## Super XP (Feb 3, 2009)

Well all I did is up the voltage for the NB and Hyper Transport via bios and now they are both running at 2,000MHz instead of the stock 1,800MHz. Without the voltage increase I noticed my system not responding as fast, which is an indication of instability and would have crashed in a matter of time.

Now it runs great with the increase. Maybe there will be a future bios update which will alllow you to change the nb speed?


----------



## Steevo (Feb 3, 2009)

They are rated at 2Ghz NB, and as the system overclockes, the NB frequency raises.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 3, 2009)

Those of you who are using the 790GX and 790FX chipset boards, what NB and HTT voltages are you using? I'm hearing that above 3.7ghz and 2400 NB freq that you really need at least 1.35v for both, though my Asus bios setting for both voltages turn red when I set them above 1.28v (giving warning that it's too high). WTF??


----------



## TheScavenger (Feb 3, 2009)

In the 'overclock list' can you include what heatsink/waterblock was used?

Thanks for the awesome wallpaper, Shadowfold!

Thanks


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 3, 2009)

I need to validate at 3.7 so I can make it in that list.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> so what would be better, ddr2 1000 4,4.4,12 and a 3000 nb, or ddr2 1200 5,5,5,12 and a 2000 nb?? both at 3.8Ghz



faster NB is better and that ram will run about the same anyway



Super XP said:


> I would run the ram at DDR2-1200, but how on earth can you hit more than 2000MHz on the NB? These Phenom II's are only rated at 1,800 MHz?




i can run 3ghz easily with up to 1150mhz ram


i just got in 6 sticks of D9's so hopefully i can make something happen with this phenom


----------



## servermonkey (Feb 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> *-Top 5 Highest Clocks Reached-*
> _*To be eligible, you need a CPU-Z validation link. *_
> 1. cdawall - Phenom II X4 940 @ 4219mhz  using an ASUS Crosshair II Formula Nforce 780A
> 2. Paulieg - Phenom II X4 940 @ 3909mhz using an ASUS M3A78-T 790GX
> ...



is the top clocks new?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm stable at 2000MHz NB and 2000MHz HTT with 8GB of DDR2-800 4-4-4-15 ram. CPU is 3.60 GHz, I am trying for a little higher but I may need better cooling.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2009)

here are the G.Skill








here are the crucial's







will toss both in in a second to see if they like CL3 with 4GB and 4dimms


----------



## servermonkey (Feb 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Those of you who are using the 790GX and 790FX chipset boards, what NB and HTT voltages are you using? I'm hearing that above 3.7ghz and 2400 NB freq that you really need at least 1.35v for both, though my Asus bios setting for both voltages turn red when I set them above 1.28v (giving warning that it's too high). WTF??




im running 3850mhz @ 1.51v in the bios
my nb @ 2475 mhz @ 1.375v (cpu-nb) 
htt @ 2200 @1.26v  (ht-volts) this one gets red for me at 1.3v






**********************

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486847 






will this get me on the board?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 4, 2009)

It gets tricky when playing with 8 GB of ram and using all four available DIMMs on the motherboard. It's harder to OC. But I managed to get a nice 3.60 GHz with good vCore and cool temps.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 4, 2009)

could anybody suggest a decent 4 gig kit of 1066 less then 70 bucks.  or maybe 70-80 with a mir?  i got my 2 gig ddr2 1150 but i'd like something that i can run x64 with


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231184

MMM PI.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 4, 2009)

OCZ Reaper HPC 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $65.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289


----------



## Super XP (Feb 4, 2009)

I am now sitting at *3.80 GHz *with 1.45 vCore. My temps are up now at 48C with no load. This is why I choose to stick with the 3.60 GHz and lower vCore. My OCZ Vendetta can handle that.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=499413


----------



## Wartz (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231184 ?

edit:



ShadowFold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231184
> 
> MMM PI.



ninja'd


----------



## cdawall (Feb 4, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> could anybody suggest a decent 4 gig kit of 1066 less then 70 bucks.  or maybe 70-80 with a mir?  i got my 2 gig ddr2 1150 but i'd like something that i can run x64 with



thats the set i have that runs CL6-5-6-16 @1260 and to about 1150 CL5-5-5-15 all under 2.2v



or you could order a 2x1GB kit used







D9GMH@2.28v


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 4, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I am now sitting at *3.80 GHz *with 1.45 vCore. My temps are up now at 48C with no load. This is why I choose to stick with the 3.60 GHz and lower vCore. My OCZ Vendetta can handle that.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=499413



Can you post a screen shot of PC probe while at 3.8v 1.45v on full load? I have to see that.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 4, 2009)

Do I not get added? 



I have posted valid CPU-z, screenshots, benchmark results. What am I missing?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 4, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Do I not get added?
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted valid CPU-z, screenshots, benchmark results. What am I missing?



Sorry I missed your post. I can't find it.. If I missed anyone else repost it sorry


----------



## Steevo (Feb 4, 2009)

Steevo said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497859
> 
> Running stable, with F@H SMP, and GPU.
> 
> ...



repost


Stable at higher voltage (1.61 vcore) at 3.88


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 4, 2009)

cd could you do me a favor, could you try some settings like 3.8Ghz an do it like this and tell me what you find the best performance is...

200x19, ddr2 1066@4,5,5,15, 2400nb

225x17, ddr2 1200@5,5,5,15, 2400nb(or close)

255x15, ddr2 1000ish@4,4,4,12 2800nb(or close)

tries these out and let me know what you think?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 4, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Well all I did is up the voltage for the NB and Hyper Transport via bios and now they are both running at 2,000MHz instead of the stock 1,800MHz. Without the voltage increase I noticed my system not responding as fast, which is an indication of instability and would have crashed in a matter of time.
> 
> Now it runs great with the increase. Maybe there will be a future bios update which will alllow you to change the nb speed?



I am an idiot...I didnt think to adjust the NB multiplier.... but it wouldnt let me adjust the NB mult. until I upped the voltage...now I am running at 2Ghz....I dont know how much it will really help performance but every little bet helps... thanks


----------



## Super XP (Feb 4, 2009)

I've gone upto 2,400MHz now for the NB. How will having a faster NB improve performance? I've done memory benching with 1,800, 2,000 & 2,400 NB with no noticable performance improvement.

Also It's not worth OC'ing past 3.80 GHz if you require more than 1.50v. I don't think that extra speed justifies that massive spike in vCore. This is why 3.60 GHz seems to be the sweet spot. Even 3.70 GHz if you can keep the vCore bellow 1.45v.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 4, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I've gone upto 2,400MHz now for the NB. How will having a faster NB improve performance? I've done memory benching with 1,800, 2,000 & 2,400 NB with no noticable performance improvement.
> 
> Also It's not worth OC'ing past 3.80 GHz if you require more than 1.50v. I don't think that extra speed justifies that massive spike in vCore. This is why 3.60 GHz seems to be the sweet spot. Even 3.70 GHz if you can keep the vCore bellow 1.45v.



i don't think the performance increase for increasing the nb is a huge increase, but it does help.  for instance.  in a cpu limited bench like 3dmark06 i went from 3.8 at 2.0 and got 18200, then with 2.2 and got 18.5k, and then 2.4 for 18.9k and then 2670 where i'm at now i got 19.2k.  so that was a help.  then in aquamark which is an ancient bench but shows a marked inprovement as well, as in 170k at 2.0 to 198k at 2.7ghz nb.  

right now i'm at 3.820Ghz at 224x17 or so with ddr2 1200 5,5,5,12, and i'll tell you, it's fast, the whole computer feels zippy and i love it.  i came from a 5k be at 3.5 to a p2 940 at 3.82 is a whole world of difference.


----------



## TheScavenger (Feb 4, 2009)

On the of NB frequency...

I bumped up the NB frequency from 1800MHz to 2000MHz on my 7750BE. Memory bandwidth jumped from 8000 MB/s to 8400 MB/s.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 4, 2009)

that's basically what i'm finding that it does at 1800 i get like 7500/7800/8200 at 2670 i get 9700/10000/11500


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 4, 2009)

Any benchmark that gives results relating to memory bandwidth (WinRAR for example) will show big increases. It's not going to make your 3DMark scores significantly higher but you will without a doubt see higher scores in all benchmarks. Here is a screenshot of my WinRAR result:






My CPU is at 3.2 and the NB is at 2061.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 4, 2009)

I was getting over 170,000 in Aquamark 3 but ever since I installed Vista SP1 I'll be luck to hit anywhere near 130,000. Anybody have this issue?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 4, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> cd could you do me a favor, could you try some settings like 3.8Ghz an do it like this and tell me what you find the best performance is...
> 
> 200x19, ddr2 1066@4,5,5,15, 2400nb
> 
> ...



i'll give them a shot  will be at work most of tonight so you might have to wait until thursday


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 4, 2009)

not a problem cd, i'm still gonna order some ddr2 1066 g.skill 4 gig kits tonight so it might not matter but i might keep the mem around for benching.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Those of you who are using the 790GX and 790FX chipset boards, what NB and HTT voltages are you using? I'm hearing that above 3.7ghz and 2400 NB freq that you really need at least 1.35v for both, though my Asus bios setting for both voltages turn red when I set them above 1.28v (giving warning that it's too high). WTF??



LOL. I'm quoting myself here, but does anyone have any answers to this??


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 4, 2009)

@ paulieg, i have a gigabyte board, well my g/f does with a p2 940 and she's using 1.3625-1.3875 to hit 3k nb on hers.  i don't know much about the board cause i'm more of a nvidia chipset guy.  but i'll ask her when i get home later to check and see if she knows.  i'm sorry i didn't even look at the post cause i don't use the board, but i think i can help.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. I'm quoting myself here, but does anyone have any answers to this??


My settings:
3.60 GHz vCore = 1.375v Stable (Anything higher than 3.60GHz needs over 1.45v from my testing. That extra speed is not worth the higher volts required unless you go water cooling.
NB @ 2,000MHz = NB Voltage = 1.45v Stable

Reason why I have a high voltage for my NB is because I am using 8GB of DDR2 ram. You need to up the NB voltage if you plan on using all the DIMMs on your mobo along with the memory voltage.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 7, 2009)

ADD me to teh list please.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

alright jbunch, woohoo, bout time


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> ADD me to teh list please.



tighten your TRC to ~24


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks bro..Ill will do that!


----------



## Super XP (Feb 7, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Thanks bro..Ill will do that!


Ya, should get you a few more FPS out if it.


----------



## mime_fx (Feb 7, 2009)

*ADD me to teh list please.*


----------



## Super XP (Feb 7, 2009)

Holly Mother, is that setup stable? The Hyper Transport and the NB speeds are way Super Clocked


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2009)

dont tell me this is the stable limit for the Phenom 2, because i want it to break 4 GHz barrier on Air.


----------



## Wartz (Feb 7, 2009)

You can go past 4ghz on air, but your cooling and case airflow better be damn good, because you are going to need 1.58-1.6vcore most likely. Luckily, the PHII can take that voltage just fine, but your motherboard has to be good too.


----------



## mime_fx (Feb 7, 2009)

i am stable but i am on water and i cant go any higher
i thing i am limit by my motherboard.
my stepping is (CACVC AC 0849DPAW)
if you see at this forrum :http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=213248
two more users have same stepping as me but have higher clocks.

sorry for my english.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2009)

ya Athlon XP liked High Volts too for overclocking, fastest Known AXP was a 3.0 GHZ but i think Confirmed was 2.7.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Holly Mother, is that setup stable? The Hyper Transport and the NB speeds are way Super Clocked



go check some of mine i ran the NB up to 3ghz


----------



## computertechy (Feb 7, 2009)

3.8ghz CPU-Z

check my rig out for 3dmark scores

add me please


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2009)

computertechy said:


> 3.8ghz CPU-Z
> 
> check my rig out for 3dmark scores
> 
> add me please



very nice very nice


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2009)

My highest on stock vcore:






This is a Phenom II 920 btw.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 7, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I've gone upto 2,400MHz now for the NB. How will having a faster NB improve performance? I've done memory benching with 1,800, 2,000 & 2,400 NB with no noticable performance improvement.
> 
> Also It's not worth OC'ing past 3.80 GHz if you require more than 1.50v. I don't think that extra speed justifies that massive spike in vCore. This is why 3.60 GHz seems to be the sweet spot. Even 3.70 GHz if you can keep the vCore bellow 1.45v.



Ive got my rig running at 3.711Ghz and I have the voltage set to 1.48V and it runs really cool.  i am quite pleased with it's stability... I havent checked any benches to see if it makes any real difference to move the NB from 1.8 to 2.0Ghz


----------



## Super XP (Feb 7, 2009)

I've had my Phenom II all the way upto 3.90 GHz with 1.50v and it passed Prime95 along with several other benchmarks running for hours at a time. My system never crashed. BUT when playing a game like Left 4 Dead, it crashes on intense scenes where a horde of zombies attack you. 

So I don't think benchmarks really determine whether your system is stable or not. I think playing physical PC games does a much better job in determining whether your setup is 100%stable or not.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 7, 2009)

cdawall said:


> go check some of mine i ran the NB up to 3ghz


Thats an awesome speed but I think if you want a maximum CPU OC I would at least drop the NB down to 2000MHz.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Thats an awesome speed but I think if you want a maximum CPU OC I would at least drop the NB down to 2000MHz.



it didn't clock higher last time i tried but then again this was my max


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 7, 2009)

cdawall said:


> it didn't clock higher last time i tried but then again this was my max



My motherboard wont let me run up the FSB at all i can get it up to 208-209 and the it will crash or not even boot... so I have to rely on the multiplier.  but if I put it above 18.5, it becomes really unstable no matter how much voltage i pump into it.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> My motherboard wont let me run up the FSB at all i can get it up to 208-209 and the it will crash or not even boot... so I have to rely on the multiplier.  but if I put it above 18.5, it becomes really unstable no matter how much voltage i pump into it.



do you have a chip that will flash off the older BIOS's i have seen some chips getting better oc results on a BIOS that doesn't really support the phenom II chips


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

There are other settings involved which you will have to address if you plan on upping the FSB (HTT) speed from its 200MHz default. That is most likely why you are running into stability problems.

I’ve seen 4.20 GHz to 4.50 GHz OC’s with the PII 940 on air cooling alone with reasonable CPU voltage increases. But these guys really took the time to completely dissect the every single Bios setting,

After work I am going to try for a nice 4.00 GHz OC, then work from there.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2009)

Super XP said:


> There are other settings involved which you will have to address if you plan on upping the FSB (HTT) speed from its 200MHz default. That is most likely why you are running into stability problems.
> 
> I’ve seen 4.20 GHz to 4.50 GHz OC’s with the PII 940 on air cooling alone with reasonable CPU voltage increases. But these guys really took the time to completely dissect the every single Bios setting,
> 
> After work I am going to try for a nice 4.00 GHz OC, then work from there.



i have seen 3.8-4.2ghz on air nothing over that even on XS


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

I've seen those too, it really has to do with the bios settings. Disabling and enabling certain stuff in the bios will gain you better OC's but at the same time may limit your CPU's full potential like virtualization and AMD live etc. Also Cool & Quiet needs to be disabled I find for better OC’s.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2009)

well obviously, its working outside of its operating parameters, thus messes with CNQ, just like Video cards, powerplay or any power regulation messes with it, gotta use diff apps for it to adjust properly (ATT, Riva, etc)


----------



## Kei (Feb 8, 2009)

*ASUS M3A32 MVP-Deluxe WIFI*



MAGMADIVER said:


> My motherboard wont let me run up the FSB at all i can get it up to 208-209 and the it will crash or not even boot... so I have to rely on the multiplier.  but if I put it above 18.5, it becomes really unstable no matter how much voltage i pump into it.



I'm not sure what your problem is, but it's not a problem with the board itself I believe. I run the exact same motherboard as you do with the 1406 bios (support for PII's AM2+/AM3) and I went so high on my HT Bus speed that I had to quit because I was running into problems where I may not end up with multipliers low enough for everything else.

The highest I achieved before finally quitting (never found the limit) was 372Mhz up from the stock 200Mhz, so the board will definitely allow for very high HT Bus speeds. I took the bus speed all the way up to 350Mhz still using a 10x multiplier (3.5Ghz) before I finally dropped it to 9x to avoid trying too high a cpu speed w/o enough voltage. I set the cpu voltage to 1.472v which I figured would be good enough up to around 3.6-3.7Ghz so I wouldn't have to change anything except for the Bus speed.

Btw, my max clock was a shade over 3.8Ghz on my processor though for extreme speed I use 3.5Ghz @ 1.456v as my max clock but I'm still working on getting the voltage tuning so maybe I can go lower but it passed 8hrs torture test as well as immediate 2-3 hour use without a reset of normal use and games.

Kei

Btw, make sure you have CnQ and C1E both disabled when you're trying. Also try disabling CPU Tweak and Auto Xpress and see if that helps turn them back on after you've got your max clock.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2009)

how's this bandwidth look?

1266 6-5-6-16






for comparo

800 4-4-4-12





1066 5-5-5-15





1143 5-5-5-15


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2009)

thats good but whats the volts your running thru the ram and can you actually drop the timings down where its 5 across the board and then like 15? or is it unstable at that because i say run some games on it like COD 4.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> thats good but whats the volts your running thru the ram and can you actually drop the timings down where its 5 across the board and then like 15? or is it unstable at that because i say run some games on it like COD 4.



all of those are stable at 2.14v or less


its a 2x2GB kit its not doing CL5@1266 lol tested up to 2.36v


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> all of those are stable at 2.14v or less
> 
> 
> its a 2x2GB kit its not doing CL5@1266 lol tested up to 2.36v


Look at the L1 cache bandwidth, holy mother 
2.1v sounds just about right. I run my ran at 2.2v which OCZ recommends in order for me to get my DDR2-1066 ran running at 800 with 4-4-4-15 timings.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 8, 2009)

How many of you are using the stock HSF? Cause with my stock HSF I am getting temps of 105-109F @ 3.1Ghz and full load across all 4 cores.
Fly

(p.s.)- did you manage to get that shipped out shadow?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 8, 2009)

check out my bandwidths  anyone wanna start a 2000mhz club?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 8, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> check out my bandwidths  anyone wanna start a 2000mhz club?



And this has WHAT to do with Phenom II overclocking?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 8, 2009)

everything and nothing i was showing cdawall my bandwidths


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> How many of you are using the stock HSF? Cause with my stock HSF I am getting temps of 105-109F @ 3.1Ghz and full load across all 4 cores.
> Fly
> 
> (p.s.)- did you manage to get that shipped out shadow?


I'm using the OCZ Vendetta heatsink and fan. The stock would have cooked my 940 by now. The OCZ seems to be keeping it nice and cool.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> check out my bandwidths  anyone wanna start a 2000mhz club?



i have 4GB of D9GMH if you really want to start a bandwidth war they should do 1266 4-4-4-12@2.8v


----------



## Kei (Feb 8, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> How many of you are using the stock HSF? Cause with my stock HSF I am getting temps of 105-109F @ 3.1Ghz and full load across all 4 cores.
> Fly



Those temps aren't bad at all but I think you freaked some of the guys out using Farenheit instead of Celcius to give us temps. 

You're only running about 40-42C or so at full load which is just fine. The stock heatsink believe it or not is actually very good unless of course you're going to try running crazy voltage or speeds through it. I took my processor up to 3.7Ghz using the stock heatsink fan without problems which is pretty amazing.

The processor runs so cool in fact that I'm thinking very hard about buying a mid tower case for the first time ever and either using the stock cooler or buying something smaller than my Xigmatek 1283/Scythe fan combo since I have absolutely no problems with temps.

Kei

.....guys that post in a dedicated thread without useful information no toast for you :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2009)

Kei said:


> Those temps aren't bad at all but I think you freaked some of the guys out using Farenheit instead of Celcius to give us temps.
> 
> You're only running about 40-42C or so at full load which is just fine. The stock heatsink believe it or not is actually very good unless of course you're going to try running crazy voltage or speeds through it. I took my processor up to 3.7Ghz using the stock heatsink fan without problems which is pretty amazing.
> 
> ...





dude I completely missed that, I was like holy s****t lol.  I completely missed ºF.  

I take my post back.  I'll delete it actually, its pointless now


----------



## Kei (Feb 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude I completely missed that, I was like holy s****t lol.  I completely missed ºF.
> 
> I take my post back.  I'll delete it actually, its pointless now



 it's okay I freaked too when I first read it until I went back and read it 5 times haha

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2009)

AM3 boards are buyable now


http://www.google.com/products?q=AM3+DDR3&btnG=Search+Products&hl=en&show=dd


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0022 1070946434&Description=AM3&name=AM2+/AM3


I have a big problem before upgrading to ccc 9.1 from 8.12 i was hitting 20772 on 3dmark06 now i can barely hit 20296 with my 4870x2 at 800/1000 and my phenom @ 3.84
with my 4870x2 @ stock 750/900 and the phenom @ 3.84 i hit 20315 what is wrong here?

i deleted the 9.1 and reinstalled 8.12 and now i suffer really bad scores


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Yup
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0022 1070946434&Description=AM3&name=AM2+/AM3
> 
> 
> ...



those are the DDR2 boards mine were DDR3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

hm, i'll wait till better boards come out, to play with AMD again.

For now i'll mess around with my 9950 once it gets running.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2009)

i'm waiting for the 980a boards to hit the street


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i'm waiting for the 980a boards to hit the street



980A????  Want to fill me in on that


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Yup
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0022 1070946434&Description=AM3&name=AM2+/AM3
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, the CAT 8.12 screwed up my system so bad that I was forced to completely format and instal a fresh copy of Windows. Now its rocking!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> those are the DDR2 boards mine were DDR3



I don't care what anyone says these chip will be alot faster with DDr3. I was messing with my 945 and the ram timing was on auto when I set my ram correctly the difference was giant, not a few points but giant unlike the core 2 duo these chip will benefit a lot from ddr3. I haven't ever seen a chip jump im performance from a slight tweak like that and it seemed to speed up my frame rate a bunch as well on my 280 gtx . I wish I had the money I would drop this 945 in a ddr3 board and watch it scream.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2009)

So let's hope AMD tweaks the DDR3 mem controller and mobo's successfully. It it's worth an upgrade I may consider, but right now DDR3 memory is way to overpriced.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2009)

Super XP said:


> So let's hope AMD tweaks the DDR3 mem controller and mobo's successfully. It it's worth an upgrade I may consider, but right now DDR3 memory is way to overpriced.



you can get 2 gigs for $100, thats not that bad I think.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2009)

*my new max*

it will almost bench 3dmark06 aswell


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2009)

Super XP said:


> So let's hope AMD tweaks the DDR3 mem controller and mobo's successfully. It it's worth an upgrade I may consider, but right now DDR3 memory is way to overpriced.



not really some kits are as low as 75.00. these 1333 kits have tight timing and will also do ddr3 1600+ and the 1600 kit even higher.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231206
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231229
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231193


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2009)

let me see if mine can do the same tonight


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> let me see if mine can do the same tonight



I can get stable 3dmarks on air at about 3.954ghz and  bench and play games, believe it or not.. My ram holds me back from going higher as does the front side bus for some reason.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I can get stable 3dmarks on air at about 3.954ghz and  bench and play games, believe it or not.. My ram holds me back from going higher as does the front side bus for some reason.



mine is 100% stable 237*16.5 (3.9ghz) pushing the ram to 126x and NB to 2.8ghz or so


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you can get 2 gigs for $100, thats not that bad I think.


Well I guess Dual-Channel is cheaper than the Tri-Channel for the Intel CPU's. But for me I will never go bellow 4GB. I eventually want to go 16GB. And I am already at 8GB. The more memory the less CPU OC but I need the memory.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Well I guess Dual-Channel is cheaper than the Tri-Channel for the Intel CPU's. But for me I will never go bellow 4GB. I eventually want to go 16GB. And I am already at 8GB. The more memory the less CPU OC but I need the memory.



Each to their own.

I am going to get a tri channel kit myself soon, 3gigs, if I need more then I guess its up to 6 gigs.

At least my current 2 gigs can be used when the am3 ddr3 phenoms are out


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Each to their own.
> 
> I am going to get a tri channel kit myself soon, 3gigs, if I need more then I guess its up to 6 gigs.
> 
> At least my current 2 gigs can be used when the am3 ddr3 phenoms are out


Well, yes I assume you have the newer Tri_Channel Intel CPU's right. They are nice processors and I would love to get my hands on a Core i7 setup but it just costs way too much for the motherboard ($484) I want and the 12GB DDR3-1600 ($359 x 2) ram I want. The CPU is priced O.K. though.

OCZ (OCZ3RPR2000LV6GK) DDR3 PC3-16000 2000MHz Reaper HPC Triple Channel 6GB(3x2048MB) Kit
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=021385&cid=RAM.346.218

Asus Rampage II Extreme $484.99 (Talk about a RIP-OFF Price here in Canada lol)
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=020671&cid=MB.303


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Well, yes I assume you have the newer Tri_Channel Intel CPU's right. They are nice processors and I would love to get my hands on a Core i7 setup but it just costs way too much for the motherboard ($484) I want and the 12GB DDR3-1600 ($359 x 2) ram I want. The CPU is priced O.K. though.
> 
> OCZ (OCZ3RPR2000LV6GK) DDR3 PC3-16000 2000MHz Reaper HPC Triple Channel 6GB(3x2048MB) Kit
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=021385&cid=RAM.346.218
> ...




wow those prices in canada are horrible.

I got my rig running here in the us for $835 everything.

However lets get back on topic dude, dont think mods will like this


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Well, yes I assume you have the newer Tri_Channel Intel CPU's right. They are nice processors and I would love to get my hands on a Core i7 setup but it just costs way too much for the motherboard ($484) I want and the 12GB DDR3-1600 ($359 x 2) ram I want. The CPU is priced O.K. though.
> 
> OCZ (OCZ3RPR2000LV6GK) DDR3 PC3-16000 2000MHz Reaper HPC Triple Channel 6GB(3x2048MB) Kit
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=021385&cid=RAM.346.218
> ...



you forgot this case as well ...lol it was over $700 last year too .....http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=019266&cid=CS.220


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, way too much money


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2009)

NO NO NO, WHY WHY WHY???? Say hi to DDR2 most of 2009 and DDR3 for the end of 2009 :shadedshu

*RD890D delayed to Q4 2009*
Written by Fuad Abazovic     
Tuesday, 10 February 2009 11:07 


> SB850 as well
> 
> AMD's replacement for 790FX and the SB750 Southbridge won't arrive until Q4 2009. Previously many expected to see this chipset in very late Q2, roughly Computex time, but according to the latest info this simply won’t happen as soon as many expected.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 10, 2009)

Super XP said:


> NO NO NO, WHY WHY WHY???? Say hi to DDR2 most of 2009 and DDR3 for the end of 2009 :shadedshu
> 
> *RD890D delayed to Q4 2009*
> Written by Fuad Abazovic
> Tuesday, 10 February 2009 11:07



That is not good... :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2009)

batmang said:


> That is not good... :shadedshu



I agree, that sucks.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2009)

i think i'm going to sell my 945ES and get a 720BE and another 8800GTS 512

anyone have opinions on that?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i think i'm going to sell my 945ES and get a 720BE and another 8800GTS 512
> 
> anyone have opinions on that?



Sounds like a good idea...beasty system.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i think i'm going to sell my 945ES and get a 720BE and another 8800GTS 512
> 
> anyone have opinions on that?



I'd do that too. I wanna see how high that 720BE clocks


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Sounds like a good idea...beasty system.



think that my current PSU is enough for 2 8800GTS's?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 10, 2009)

I would say maybe. I had a GTX 280 running on an antec 500w with a 940 so anything can happen


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I would say maybe. I had a GTX 280 running on an antec 500w with a 940 so anything can happen



sweet it should work i ran a 7950GX2 and 8800gts and 7750BE together no issues


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2009)

here is a ES 720BE



xoqolatl said:


> Hello again!
> 
> We wanted to put our new F1 EE to test, but the best CPU we had was Phenom II X3 720 ES
> Of course any pot would be enough for a coldbug-free CPU, but Vince's F1 is amazing, pour-and-forget
> ...



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=217430


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 10, 2009)

Damn.. Now I want one lol too bad I don't have any LN2


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Damn.. Now I want one lol too bad I don't have any LN2



you just got a new chip 


oh well they need to go freaking retail@newegg


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 10, 2009)

So? I see you guys change hardware about as much as I do  idk I really like my 7750 I might just get a second 4830. The only thing stopping me is I can already max everything.. I might save up for a 990 and some DDR3


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> So? I see you guys change hardware about as much as I do  idk I really like my 7750 I might just get a second 4830. The only thing stopping me is I can already max everything.. I might save up for a 990 and some DDR3



save for a 945BE DDR3 and a 4830 lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 10, 2009)

If the 990 is FX then I definitely am gonna get it. If it's just "black edition" I will get a 945.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> If the 990 is FX then I definitely am gonna get it. If it's just "black edition" I will get a 945.



i have a feeling that there will be a higher clocked 150w phenom FX that cost an arm and a couple of legs but it will not be the 990


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i have a feeling that there will be a higher clocked 150w phenom FX that cost an arm and a couple of legs but it will not be the 990



Well it's gonna be mid summer if I get a job so if there are FX CPU's out by then I am getting one and a 890GX. I wonder if the onboard is gonna be a HD 5300 or something on them.. That would be kinda cool. I might as well get a HD 5850 or what ever is out at that time.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 10, 2009)

I am done upgrading for a few years after the 790GX board comes in pretty much. Might get an HD4850 to Xfire with the current one but other than that the current setup does what I need it to do and more.
So Expect me to be a member of the PII club for a long time. ;-)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2009)

my chip is officially FS now lol
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84768


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2009)

Constant hardware upgrades is an addiction. But it’s something that we all can get used to in a good way.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

the chip was sold in less than 15min lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> the chip was sold in less than 15min lol



damn, possibly a record.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> damn, possibly a record.



most of my stuff sells like that oddly enough


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> most of my stuff sells like that oddly enough



Well thats good, it usually takes me a few days to sell my stuff...so you decide to go GTS SLI?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Well thats good, it usually takes me a few days to sell my stuff...so you decide to go GTS SLI?



yep after i get me a cpu i'm thinking 925ES TBH


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yep after i get me a cpu i'm thinking 925ES TBH



Lol you love those ES chips. how are you getting your hands on them?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Lol you love those ES chips. how are you getting your hands on them?



i have me sources. i should be getting a 720BE pre-retail


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i have me sources. i should be getting a 720BE pre-retail



Ah I see. Well ill be looking forward to seeing it in action.

EDIT: witch reminds me i need to OC this damn thing!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Ah I see. Well ill be looking forward to seeing it in action.



if you want a 945ES i have 2 more


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> if you want a 945ES i have 2 more



I would love to have one but, I just bought this 940 and im happy with it for now... i havent even oced this thing yet.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> I would love to have one but, I just bought this 940 and im happy with it for now... i havent even oced this thing yet.



agh they need to go


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 11, 2009)

what kind of rules are there for this club


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2009)

I too am very happy with my 940 for now. But I am looking for 4GB x 2 DDR2-800 memory.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 11, 2009)

Yo CDA... I got my Liquid Nitrogen License today. ;-) Prepare to meet your doom.... (well maybe... still don't kno if I am gonna risk this 920 for a LN2 OC.)
Yes, in my state I have to have a license to handle it... which is easy as going to the DoR and requesting one... waiting 6 months and going to a 1-day safety course.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Yo CDA... I got my Liquid Nitrogen License today. ;-) Prepare to meet your doom.... (well maybe... still don't kno if I am gonna risk this 920 for a LN2 OC.)
> Yes, in my state I have to have a license to handle it... which is easy as going to the DoR and requesting one... waiting 6 months and going to a 1-day safety course.



you wont beat me lol


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 11, 2009)

What makes you say that? It will be on ShadowFolds 790GX board that I bought from him.
edit-
Using 2x1GB of my D9GHM (Corsair XMS2 Rev 1.3)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> What makes you say that?




you dont have an LN2 pot and i dont see your 690G putting up a huge fight unluckily


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> What makes you say that? It will be on ShadowFolds 790GX board that I bought from him.
> edit-
> Using 2x1GB of my D9GHM (Corsair XMS2 Rev 1.3)



my mobo hated D9GMH so much


and good luck to you but i will still not loose my spot


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> my mobo hated D9GMH so much
> 
> 
> and good luck to you but i will still not loose my spot



Ill give it a shot. not saying ill beat you but ill try!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Ill give it a shot. not saying ill beat you but ill try!



go for it i love competition i need a reason to get some DICE anyway


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> go for it i love competition i need a reason to get some DICE anyway



Well im not sure how much competition ill be able to give you but im guessing if i keep my temps good enough I should be able to hit 4ghz.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Well im not sure how much competition ill be able to give you but im guessing if i keep my temps good enough I should be able to hit 4ghz.



with LN2 you should be able to do 5ghz easy


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> with LN2 you should be able to do 5ghz easy



LN2 is little be too much for me...im not a pro overclocker, just a college student with an expensive hobby! 

But if I wait till it gets really cold one day and leave the windows open in my room so my ambient temps are about 10-20°C then we'll see.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> LN2 is little be too much for me...im not a pro overclocker, just a college student with an expensive hobby!
> 
> But if I wait till it gets really cold one day and leave the windows open in my room so my ambient temps are about 10-20°C then we'll see.



rofl ok how high have you taken your tracers?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> rofl ok how high have you taken your tracers?



Not far. What they are running now /24/7 is the highest they have been. and that 1066 @ 2.0v

Ive been planning on seeing how high i can get them at cas 4 witch is probably around 960 or 980 i imagine and prob @ 2.2v but im not really sure what they are capable of.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Not far. What they are running now /24/7 is the highest they have been. and that 1066 @ 2.0v
> 
> Ive been planning on seeing how high i can get them at cas 4 witch is probably around 960 or 980 i imagine and prob @ 2.2v but im not really sure what they are capable of.



ahh ok i have the same sticks @1266 6-5-6-16@2.14v lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> ahh ok i have the same sticks @1266 6-5-6-16@2.14v lol



Good god! I didn't know they would go that high. I mean I know theses are nice sticks but dayum!  what kind of chips do these reds use? do you know?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Good god! I didn't know they would go that high. I mean I know theses are nice sticks but dayum!  what kind of chips do these reds use? do you know?



D9JKH is the rumor going around


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> D9JKH is the rumor going around



Ahh ok...I can see where there would be truth in that.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Ahh ok...I can see where there would be truth in that.



here are some everest numbers

1266 6-5-6-16







800 4-4-4-12





1066 5-5-5-15





1143 5-5-5-15


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> here are some everest numbers
> 
> 1266 6-5-6-16
> 
> ...



very nice! 
what is the highest you have had them @ cas 4


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> very nice!
> what is the highest you have had them @ cas 4



960@2.2v


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 960@2.2v



Ahh ok. good deal. what seemed to give you best stability?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Ahh ok. good deal. what seemed to give you best stability?



everything ran 100% stable lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> everything ran 100% stable lol



Fair enough...sounds like ive got some overclocking to do soon.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Fair enough...sounds like ive got some overclocking to do soon.



yep 1066 divider and bus speed @237 worked amazing for me but i had the multi @16.5


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yep 1066 divider and bus speed @237 worked amazing for me but i had the multi @16.5



good to know. Ill play around with it sometime soon and see what i can get out of it. 




Man that really didn't sound right. lol


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> good to know. Ill play around with it sometime soon and see what i can get out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl no it really didnt


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> rofl no it really didnt


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 11, 2009)

Thought I spelled somthin wrong... 
Also...
I am getting these from a friend on R3D- 2 kits of that.
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?ATT=20146565&CMP=AFC-SlickDeals&Item=N82E16820146565


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2009)

FREE I assume.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 11, 2009)

Well.. idk they are also D9 chips. One of the first batches.. they are like a year old I think.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Well.. idk they are also D9 chips. One of the first batches.. they are like a year old I think.



there D9GMH more than likely only issue being that set didn't really clock the best


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2009)

Check out the negative reviews.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 11, 2009)

I just need a set to run 4GB with 24/7. The sticks won't see over DDR2-900.
Go back 60-70 pages. Thats when these were bought.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok Cdawall... im gonna start pushing it...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=504965


----------



## dog-tag (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi there, I am new to this forum and need some advice on the compatibilty of AMD 940 ii BLACK EDITION and the ASUS M3N-HT DELUX MEMPIPE. I have read that you need a bios flash (0702) to get these 2 to work together. The cpu cost is £195 & m/b £145, for this sort of money is the above board worth it or should I buy something else. My set up will be.

cpu 940 Black edition
m/b m3n-ht delux mempipe
video 3x nvidia 8800 gts
memory corsair dominator 2X1024-8500C5D
etasis 750 watt power supply (might drop to 2 cards if p/s is not good enough)
h/drive Western digital raptor 10,000 rpm
Any advice will be appreciated.
Thanks doggie


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2009)

dog-tag said:


> Hi there, I am new to this forum and need some advice on the compatibilty of AMD 940 ii BLACK EDITION and the ASUS M3N-HT DELUX MEMPIPE. I have read that you need a bios flash (0702) to get these 2 to work together. The cpu cost is £195 & m/b £145, for this sort of money is the above board worth it or should I buy something else. My set up will be.
> 
> cpu 940 Black edition
> m/b m3n-ht delux mempipe
> ...


Your setup is great. But what I would do is invest in 4GB of DDR2-1066 ram (2GB x 2). That is the sweet spot for gaming. I think 2GB is not enough for today’s games like Crysis. 

Your CPU and Motherboard choice is a very good combination. Just update the bios if you need to. Also I think 750W should be enough for the 8800GTS's depending on how much power each one draws.

*ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe/Mempipe*
http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=646&l4=0&model=2097&modelmenu=2

*Corsair XMS2 Dominator TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF Matched Pairs 4GB Kit (2x2GB)*
http://www.corsair.com/_datasheets/TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF.pdf

*AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition*
http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=509&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 11, 2009)

I would go with-
1x GTX260 216 if you intend on going SLI. I do belive the 260 is a bit faster than the 8800 series lol... although it may be more expencive you would be futureproofing better.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130161 <-- That board if you can find it where you are.  If not, the board you chose is fine.
Personally, I wouldn't go with Nvidia if you are gonna use an AMD setup. I would go with Intel if you want Nvidia.
Anyway, im tired off to bed.


----------



## dog-tag (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi guy's , thanks for the replies I am sticking with the 2gigs of memory at the moment as i will be runnimg Xp pro and not vista as soon as I get vista then 4 gigs it will be and as for the video cards I allready have two and am currently bidding for a third on Ebay. 
If I were to go for intel on the same budget what sort of kit should I go for as it's only a new board and cpu I will be getting


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2009)

If you are gaming on XP Pro, 4GB is highly recommended over 2GB. Nothing to do with going Vista or not.

If you plan on going Intel, I would invest in the new Socket LGA1366 but the problem is the Hardware is way too overpriced right now. The cheapest CPU now is the Intel Core i7 920 Quad-Core.

But since that is way to overpriced, this is another selection:



> *Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Socket LGA775, 3 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB, 6MB L2 Cache, 45nm (Retail Box) (BX80570E8400)*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
> *AND*
> *ASUS P5Q-E LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail *
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131296&Tpk=Asus%20P5Q-E%20Socket%20775


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 11, 2009)

Phenom II 920






VCore: 1.505v in BIOS
NB: 1.3v
Memory: 2.0v
Other Voltages: All Default
Memory Mode: Ganged
CPU Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=505203

I'm still testing all kinds of different configurations. I'm trying to find my max on air and then I will start maxing everything else out. I need my water setup dammit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

hey batmang, nice bro.  Can it go any further?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey batmang, nice bro.  Can it go any further?



Thanks. Sure can, just gotta cool it!


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2009)

batmang said:


> Thanks. Sure can, just gotta cool it!


That's my problem. There is just so much my OCZ Vendetta can do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^ you guys thought about water cooling yet?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ you guys thought about water cooling yet?


Yes, but only when the price is right. I am looking for a basic setup for CPU water cooling only for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Yes, but only when the price is right. I am looking for a basic setup for CPU water cooling only for now.



piecing your own kit shouldn't be that expensive yet very effective!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 12, 2009)

guy post your results on this thread will ya
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84842


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 12, 2009)

My limit on this board is 3.3Ghz. VRMs just cant take anymore than that. Voltage was 1.35V in BIOS though...  I can't push CPU Voltage any higher than 1.35V on this board.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> My limit on this board is 3.3Ghz. VRMs just cant take anymore than that. Voltage was 1.35V in BIOS though...  I can't push CPU Voltage any higher than 1.35V on this board.


How about a bios update or something? 3.30 GHz is still a nice OC.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 12, 2009)

oh noes help

so i installed my new memory, g.skill ddr2 1066 4 gig kit at 5,5,5,15.  now here's the issue

i installed windows fine with the memory at 1160mhz 5,5,5,15 @ 2.22v.  i'm actively cooling them and the mem posts fine, but now my cpu won't oc to the same level as it did with my 2 gig kit.  like i get 3.8 @ 1.5v with my 2 gig kit and with this kit i can only get 3.7.... if not the computer just blue screens and restarts..  any idea on what this could be, i've just finished testing bot sticks separatly with memtest and none threw any errors?


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 12, 2009)

Super XP said:


> How about a bios update or something? 3.30 GHz is still a nice OC.



F7 was the last BIOS for this board.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 12, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> oh noes help
> 
> so i installed my new memory, g.skill ddr2 1066 4 gig kit at 5,5,5,15.  now here's the issue
> 
> i installed windows fine with the memory at 1160mhz 5,5,5,15 @ 2.22v.  i'm actively cooling them and the mem posts fine, but now my cpu won't oc to the same level as it did with my 2 gig kit.  like i get 3.8 @ 1.5v with my 2 gig kit and with this kit i can only get 3.7.... if not the computer just blue screens and restarts..  any idea on what this could be, i've just finished testing bot sticks separatly with memtest and none threw any errors?


4GB is harder on the mem controller than 2GB. Feed it more juice.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 12, 2009)

it's 2x2gb, should i up the cpu nb or the actual nb??


----------



## Wile E (Feb 12, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> it's 2x2gb, should i up the cpu nb or the actual nb??



I would guess cpu NB, as the cpu holds the mem controller. But, with Ocing ram on an AMD, sometimes the vcore itself needs to be raised to gain stability.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 12, 2009)

what's wierd is i can prime for a good while, i've been in prime 10 minutes now, while resetting and checking wow files, and the shit crashes like 5 minutes after i start a game lol... driver irq less then equal or whatnot


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> what's wierd is i can prime for a good while, i've been in prime 10 minutes now, while resetting and checking wow files, and the shit crashes like 5 minutes after i start a game lol... driver irq less then equal or whatnot


Something in your system is lacking voltage. This is what I found with my system. Prime95 runs for hours, but once I put a game in it crashes.
Also I would set the HTT and NB to 2000MHz just to eliminate any possible instability.
You may want to up the CPU & NB voltage a little and repeat what you did B4 to see if it will crash again.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2009)

yup thats why you should use game as your basis for benchmarking Overclocks, COD4 is a good example.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2009)

Real life gaming really taxes your system. Much better than the synthetic stuff. I can run 3D Mark 2006 for 10 hrs 100% STABLE at 3.80 GHz and 1.5v but once I try to play games like Crysis or L4D it crashes.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 12, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=505843
Tightened timings a bit.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=505843
> Tightened timings a bit.


Your Hyper Transport (FSB) speed is 1000MHz slower than what it should be according to CPUID


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2009)

What I'm curious about is 100% stability. How many people reporting these 3.7+ screenies are actually STABLE, 100%? So far, my 920's max is 3.5GHz 100% stable. The reason, my current cooling solution sucks. Once I get the rest of my water setup I'm hoping to do 3.7-3.8, 100% stable. Not just screenshots. When I say 100% stable, i mean OCCT, Prime95, 3DMark and gaming. Not just one app. If we polled this up I'm sure the majority of people with 100% stability are clocked at 3.5-3.7GHz max on air. I can boot up and take screenshots at 3.78Ghz with my crappy air cooling setup. But its craps out once the CPU is taxed.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

batmang said:


> What I'm curious about is 100% stability. How many people reporting these 3.7+ screenies are actually STABLE, 100%? So far, my 920's max is 3.5GHz 100% stable. The reason, my current cooling solution sucks. Once I get the rest of my water setup I'm hoping to do 3.7-3.8, 100% stable. Not just screenshots. When I say 100% stable, i mean OCCT, Prime95, 3DMark and gaming. Not just one app. If we polled this up I'm sure the majority of people with 100% stability are clocked at 3.5-3.7GHz max on air.



I agree, That's what I'm after. I want to see max 100% stable clocks...I'm hopping to get 3.5-3.8 to be stable for me...but I'm under water so i expect that will help.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2009)

I also need better CPU cooling to push the CPU higher. Even at 3.60 GHz at 1.4v my CPU gets really hot now for some reason. Wasn't like this last week.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 12, 2009)

New BIOS for ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe:

Version 0703 2009/02/06 update

Description M3A79-T Deluxe BIOS 0703

01. Support ACC with AM2+ 45nm CPU.
02. Improve the system performance when use certain CPU.
03. Fixed System may show Boot fail message if ACC enabled.
04. Fix the problem that AM2 CPU Vcore voltage may be incorrect if change CPU voltage in AI Suite.
05. Fix the problem that AI_NAP may not work after resuming from S1 or S3.
06. Set the value of "Processor Frequency Multiplier" option in bios up to 35 for certain CPU.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2009)

just ordered me a 720BE overnight shipping


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

VulkanBros said:


> New BIOS for ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe:
> 
> Version 0703 2009/02/06 update
> 
> ...



Just flashed...so far so good.



cdawall said:


> just ordered me a 720BE overnight shipping



20 bucks for overnight...not bad!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 12, 2009)

I might have enough for a 720 if I sell my antec 500w and a couple of my games


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

Im working on ocing my cpu now... currently on my lappy.


uhh... ive lost my temps?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I might have enough for a 720 if I sell my antec 500w and a couple of my games



Don't you have a 940 shadow?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 12, 2009)

Nope AMD overdrive killed it


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2009)

Ack.. that sucks man.

BTW, I made the top 5 according to your current list:

3.78GHz





CPU Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=505562


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone know what might cause me not to be able to see my temps?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 12, 2009)

batmang said:


> Ack.. that sucks man.
> 
> BTW, I made the top 5 according to your current list:
> 
> ...



Nope  Only like .030mhz away


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Nope  Only like .030mhz away



Check the pic again, I posted the wrong one originally. 

JBunch... weird. No clue why the temps arent showing.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

batmang said:


> Check the pic again, I posted the wrong one originally.
> 
> JBunch... weird. No clue why the temps arent showing.



They where showing @ stock speeds now they don't sow at all....this is weird!?

It's like my sensor died or something.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, my 790GX board came in today. Thanx ShadowFold! I have not tested it and will probably not get around to it till Saturday or Monday though.
--
In other news- I learned today that I have...Reactive Hypoglycemia.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 12, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> They where showing @ stock speeds now they don't sow at all....this is weird!?
> 
> It's like my sensor died or something.



Double post! Soz... anywho-
I had that same issue... the sensors didn't start-up correctly more than likely. Mine did that a few times but it only happened 2x. So reboot and it should work.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> They where showing @ stock speeds now they don't sow at all....this is weird!?
> 
> It's like my sensor died or something.



phenom II only has one sensor check the realtemp thread@XS


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Double post! Soz... anywho-
> I had that same issue... the sensors didn't start-up correctly more than likely. Mine did that a few times but it only happened 2x. So reboot and it should work.



Kthnks!

ha, I  just hit 19k in 06 at 3.5


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Kthnks!
> 
> ha, I  just hit 19k in 06 at 3.5



i wonder if i can top that with SLi'd 8800GTS@9800GTX


----------



## trt740 (Feb 12, 2009)

batmang said:


> What I'm curious about is 100% stability. How many people reporting these 3.7+ screenies are actually STABLE, 100%? So far, my 920's max is 3.5GHz 100% stable. The reason, my current cooling solution sucks. Once I get the rest of my water setup I'm hoping to do 3.7-3.8, 100% stable. Not just screenshots. When I say 100% stable, i mean OCCT, Prime95, 3DMark and gaming. Not just one app. If we polled this up I'm sure the majority of people with 100% stability are clocked at 3.5-3.7GHz max on air. I can boot up and take screenshots at 3.78Ghz with my crappy air cooling setup. But its craps out once the CPU is taxed.





mines 100 percent stable at 3.7 and 3.8ghz (but I don't like the voltage) for 3.8


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i wonder if i can top that with SLi'd 8800GTS@9800GTX



u can sli those cards? how?

rebooted at 3.6 and still no temps...@flyoride...how many times did you have to reboot?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> u can sli those cards? how?
> 
> rebooted at 3.6 and still no temps...@flyoride...how many times did you have to reboot?



its two 8800GTS G92 cards clocked past 9800GTX+ clocks


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its two 8800GTS G92 cards clocked past 9800GTX+ clocks



ohhhh...I read that wrong lol. I dunno...that's essentially a 9800gx2 right?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 12, 2009)

hey cd i need your help buddy.  

i got my 4 gig kit and i cant' seem to keep my oc stable at 3.8 anymore.  it's g.skill ddr2 1066.

if i just raise the multi to 19 the computer isn't stable anymore, it just gives me irq/ blue screens.  is there a reason for this.... if i put my 2 gig kit back in the oc is fine

i'm using 2x2gig sticks not 4x1gb... i've tried every voltage i can, and i can't keep it stable....


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2009)

trt740 said:


> mines 100 percent stable at 3.7 and 3.8ghz (but I don't like the voltage) for 3.8



Nice, especially on that voltage. I think if i had the ability to adjust my NB multi I could get similar results. Having a K9A2 motherboard, I can't . I need my water setup!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 12, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i wonder if i can top that with SLi'd 8800GTS@9800GTX



yes you can top that cdawall... i hit 19.4k with 3.8Ghz and 2 8800gts's at 800c/1920s/2100m


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> hey cd i need your help buddy.
> 
> i got my 4 gig kit and i cant' seem to keep my oc stable at 3.8 anymore.  it's g.skill ddr2 1066.
> 
> ...



you tried raising the NB and HT volts yet i had to push my HT to 1.36v to get stable@3.8 and 2x2GB mine of course was @1266 not 1066....



exodusprime1337 said:


> yes you can top that cdawall... i hit 19.4k with 3.8Ghz and 2 8800gts's at 800c/1920s/2100m



sweet going to hopefully have them underwater shortly after getting the 2nd one in


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> yes you can top that cdawall... i hit 19.4k with 3.8Ghz and 2 8800gts's at 800c/1920s/2100m





cdawall said:


> you tried raising the NB and HT volts yet i had to push my HT to 1.36v to get stable@3.8 and 2x2GB mine of course was @1266 not 1066....
> 
> 
> 
> sweet going to hopefully have them underwater shortly after getting the 2nd one in



its amazing what 100mhz does look what 3.6 does...




now on to 3.7 and so on.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 12, 2009)

you think i should try pushing the htt v higher?? i wa at 1.34 i'm sure i can add some more.  i am stable at 3.75Ghz, just not 3.8, after a short while i get a blue screen.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2009)

do 1.55v and 3.8ghz so i can see what it does there 




exodusprime1337 said:


> you think i should try pushing the htt v higher?? i wa at 1.34 i'm sure i can add some more.  i am stable at 3.75Ghz, just not 3.8, after a short while i get a blue screen.



hmmm you sure the ram is good?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

cdawall said:


> do 1.55v and 3.8ghz so i can see what it does there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doing 3.8 as we speak


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> doing 3.8 as we speak



sweet!




ok new question who thinks my PSU will be ok with a 720BE@4ghz and dual 8800GTS'sclocked to 9800GTX+?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

cdawall said:


> sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm i dunno man, that might be pushing it... need at least 700 i would say.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

3.8 @ 1.5v


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 12, 2009)

I just realized I could get 50-60$ for my 7750 so I will just get another 940 lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice JBunch! 20k!!!! Mister ChickenPatty didn't think you'd get 20k!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2009)

getting a new PSU instead of a 925ES chip going with a seventeam 750w modular which is the same PSU as the silverstone decathalon 750w


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

just posting to have this link in my mail.... i'll be joining ya'll tomorrow with my new 940BE...
I hope i get sweet bin'd chip


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 13, 2009)

batmang said:


> Nice JBunch! 20k!!!! Mister ChickenPatty didn't think you'd get 20k!



I wonder what 4ghz will do?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2009)

*I can beat it with just one 260 gtx 192*



exodusprime1337 said:


> yes you can top that cdawall... i hit 19.4k with 3.8Ghz and 2 8800gts's at 800c/1920s/2100m



and you have 64 more shaders than I have.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2009)

you have a faster cpu which makes more of a difference


----------



## Super XP (Feb 13, 2009)

I finally got all 8GB running at DDR2-1066 stable. Good timings at 5-5-5-18. Now I need a better cooler that will fit my motherboard without blocking my RAM. Any suggestions? I have both the OCZ Vendetta 1 & 2 and the #2 blocks 1 of my DIMMs unless there is a way I can mount the heatsink just like you would an Intel CPU.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> you have a faster cpu which makes more of a difference



not really a 9800gx2 is alot faster than a 260 gtx 192  and his set up is faster or equal to that so he should beat me. My cpu is faster but he should break 20 k no problem. That should make up the difference , no matter I was just messing around.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I finally got all 8GB running at DDR2-1066 stable. Good timings at 5-5-5-18. Now I need a better cooler that will fit my motherboard without blocking my RAM. Any suggestions? I have both the OCZ Vendetta 1 & 2 and the #2 blocks 1 of my DIMMs unless there is a way I can mount the heatsink just like you would an Intel CPU.



Noctua U12p can be mounted in any direction on Am2 motherboards.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 13, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Noctua U12p can be mounted in any direction on Am2 motherboards.


Thanks I will look into it. It's too bad I can't make the OCZ Vendetta 2 mount away from the RAM.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok decided to get it running tonight.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506418


----------



## Super XP (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you underclock or you are testing how far you can push the HTT (FSB).


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 13, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506512
Thats as far as I am gonna go on the stock cooler.
Voltage= 1.35V CPU
DRAM= 2.1V
NB= 1.175V
--
The prev boot was just a test to get drivers n stuff installed... CnQ was enabled so it just got wind of that for the multi decrease. ;-)


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 13, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506512
> Thats as far as I am gonna go on the stock cooler.
> Voltage= 1.35V CPU
> DRAM= 2.1V
> ...



You can get 240mhz on stock NB voltage FYI and I usually keep CnQ off no matter what. I get higher minimum frames in everything with it off. Also if you don't like messing with memory voltage/clocks etc like me set the bus to 240 and the memory mhz to 667 and you will get 800mhz.

Also save up for this beast!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233023
I get below 20c idle temps and mid 30c load temps with mine!


----------



## Super XP (Feb 13, 2009)

That won't fit in a mid tower case just like the OCZ Vendetta II. But it looks like a great cooler.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 13, 2009)

Super XP said:


> That won't fit in a mid tower case just like the OCZ Vendetta II. But it looks like a great cooler.



Fits in my Antec 300 which is a mid tower


----------



## Super XP (Feb 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Fits in my Antec 300 which is a mid tower


Well I have the Antec 900 and I cannot close the side door if I install my OCZ Vendetta 2 CPU cooler. This is one reason why I am getting the 1200 gaming case along with much better cooling.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 13, 2009)

I can close my 300 with the S1284EE  The Vendetta is a lot bigger. Xigmatek designs their stuff well.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 13, 2009)

O.K. in the picture it looked just as big as the OCZ.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Thanks I will look into it. It's too bad I can't make the OCZ Vendetta 2 mount away from the RAM.



here are a few reviews on it

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/880/1/
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/noctua_nhu12p/
http://www.elitebastards.com/cms/ind...=684&Itemid=27
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/index....reviews&id=926


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 13, 2009)

I did figure this one out... 
I modded the CPUID in the BIOS to trick it into thinking it was an ES and it gave me all the way up to x30 for a multi... think I should try to set it at x15 and see what I get?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 13, 2009)

Sure? I have no idea what will do tho.. If you kill it I can give you all the necessaries for RMA


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Sure? I have no idea what will do tho.. If you kill it I can give you all the necessaries for RMA



I doubt it would kill the board... maybe the CPU... on my server atm... which I hate using for this but oh well...  (This= web usage)
Anyway... Ima save it for tomorrow.. I need sleep. 
lykhig tomorrow


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> You can get 240mhz on stock NB voltage FYI and I usually keep CnQ off no matter what. I get higher minimum frames in everything with it off. Also if you don't like messing with memory voltage/clocks etc like me set the bus to 240 and the memory mhz to 667 and you will get 800mhz.
> 
> Also save up for this beast!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233023
> I get below 20c idle temps and mid 30c load temps with mine!


If you get below 20C, that means your room temp has to be below 68F. How does yours perform in a hot environment? My S1283 seems to struggle a bit in the heat with my 6400+.



ShadowFold said:


> I can close my 300 with the S1284EE  The Vendetta is a lot bigger. Xigmatek designs their stuff well.



The Vendetta 2 is a rebadged Xigmatek w/ a design cut into the back of the fins.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 14, 2009)

So the OCZ Vendetta 2 doesn't perform well?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2009)

Super XP said:


> So the OCZ Vendetta 2 doesn't perform well?



Sure it does. It's a rebadged HDT- S1283. All they did was cut a V shape out of the back of the fins. That's absolutely the only thing that's different. You don't need to buy the HDT-S1284, just throw a better fan on yours. They claim it's moving something like 80cfm, but in all actuality, it's probably closer to 50cfm.

Something like this would be good. it's cheap, too. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999965


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 14, 2009)

omg please help... i have no idea why this is happening.

i posted in here and in another place a few days ago about my moving from 2x1gig sticks to 2x2 gig sticks and i'm not longer stable at the oc i was at.  

i used to be able to hit 3.9 24 hours prime stable at 200x19.5.  now with the 2x2gig sticks at they're native 2.1v and i've even tried all the way up to 2.34v i can't get the computer to post at 3.8.... the closest i can come to my oc is 3750 and then it just blue screens during boot, giving me the error "page fault in non paged area" or what not, then it restarts... the odd thing is i installed windows completely fine on 2x2 at 1160Mhz and even primed it here but it won't handle it at the oc nor will the cpu oc handle the memory at any speed... with these 2 sticks in even if i boot them at ddr2 800 the computer still throws this error???? what did i do...


here's what i have done, tried my old settings with both the new sticks which crash, and my old sticks which boot fine

tried with bot kits at ddr2 533,667,800,1066 all at 5,5,5,15 which is above or equal to minimum specs for the speed of 1066, the old sticks(2x1g) are fine, the 2x2 gig are not fine???

can anybody help with this... i've tried ever setting... i'm not even oc'ing the ram and i'm no longer stable??


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2009)

look at DIY Street for info on that i do recall that greater capacities of ram does lower the overall overclock you can obtain, i think you have to increase voltage but im not 100% sure on that, go to DIYstreet and DFI Club for such info.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 14, 2009)

why diy stree?? i don't have a dfi board??


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 14, 2009)

and can anybody tell me if this memory has 128mb ic's?? my mb manual tells me he boad doesn't support memory that has 128mb ic's but this memory is on their qvl list... and is listed by newegg as compatible?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 14, 2009)

oddly enough i'm finding people saying that i need to set trfc to 53-54... the odd thing is is that i can only set it to auto-4 in the bios... wtf???


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, higher densities result in lower OC's alot of time..
Its why I went with 4x1GB instead of 2x2GB.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmm I wonder what is  I wanna see how high it goes!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hmm I wonder what is  I wanna see how high it goes!



stock voltage


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow 3.4, nice. Now I wanna see how far it goes with some voltage!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Wow 3.4, nice. Now I wanna see how far it goes with some voltage!



i'm going to see how far it goes on stock then crank it up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

x3 720 cdawall???


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> x3 720 cdawall???



yeppers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yeppers



heard those puppies perform great, ran any other benchmarks yet?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> heard those puppies perform great, ran any other benchmarks yet?



nope just spent 10 minutes trying to get fraking asus's website to let me dl the BIOS that actually supports my cpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> nope just spent 10 minutes trying to get fraking asus's website to let me dl the BIOS that actually supports my cpu



nice bro. looks like those things overclock as good as the x4's.  very good!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice bro. looks like those things overclock as good as the x4's.  very good!



crazy thing is that voltage is correct 1.35v for 3.8ghz


here the BIOS is updated


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

3.8ghz in windows 7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

great job so far cda, awesome


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

4ghz validated


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 14, 2009)

hey cd... figured i'd post an update, i switched out the memory for some ddr2 1066 from corsair and i'm having a similar issue, as i hit 3.8 reguardless of voltage i end up unstable... at 3.75 i'm good but anything higher i'm not....

if i switch back to my 2x1gig kit from patriot i can post at 4.0 no problem and even bench a bit there... seems it's only a 4gb 2x2 gig stick issue.... got any ideas to make it stable??


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

you have pumped up the NB voltage correct?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah man i've tried  everything... i've tried without the nb oc'd even underclocked... as soon as i hit 3.8 it's over... i have no idea... 

the odd thing is that at 3.75, i can finally oc my nb up to 3.0Ghz no problem... which is wierd

so right now i'm running 209x18 or 3750Mhz~~, with ddr2 1120 5,5,5,15 at 2.4v 

i've been priming for 10 minutes or so for and haaving no problems so far.. 

this is the wierdest issue i've ever had, and i can't put my finger on a setting that will fix it.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

no idea we have the same basic mobo and mine runs the ram no issue....maybe the chip doesn't like your ram


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2009)

very nice clock cd I think this ones good for a quad aswell on air cooling for a 24/7 clock , gonna try 3.9 myself , here


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2009)

Cd what voltages for 3.9 stable?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Cd what voltages for 3.9 stable?



1.5875v in the BIOS not really finessing anything right now just pushing the crap till it works lol



oh and i now have 1st and 2nd place on the front page now


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2009)

Dammit now you are making me want a 720 instead of another 4830  The 720 would last loner since it's DDR3 and I plan on going DDR3 when I get a job..


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

i have some DDR3 sticks OTW


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> no idea we have the same basic mobo and mine runs the ram no issue....maybe the chip doesn't like your ram




probably... it doesn't like the g.skill-on the qvl list... and doesn't like the corsair either also recomended for this board... right now i'm at 3.78Ghz ~210x18 and running corsair xms2 @ 1120 5,5,5,12, 2t... it makes no sense but whatever, i guess i'm stuck with it... maybe sometime in the next couple weeks i'll pull the chip and put it in my gigabyte 790gx board and see how it do..


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

maybe BIOS update?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2009)

this is a great review on your chip

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTYyMSw2LCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 14, 2009)

i got 1901 came out a couple days ago, there is nothing left i can do... either go back to 2x1gig or just deal with it for now.. i really can't figure out why it just won't do it...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

ok i have a new goal

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=217851

i want to top that

what i'm going to need

a newer stepping 945ES (the old 0825 i had was a granny chip and wouldn't touch 5.8ghz)
980a board....worst case scenario i can run this on my 780a
a pair of GTX295's

now what i have

2x1GB DDR3 ram
PSU enough it run it all
LN2 pot


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2009)

980a = 780a It's just a rebadge



cdawall said:


> 980a=780a+DDR3



My bad


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 980a = 780a It's just a rebadge



980a=780a+DDR3


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

lookie 100% oc on the ram 

D9DCD@3v


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 14, 2009)

Stable....can´t get higher....for now....


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2009)

*here is my newest stable 24/7 check out the ht and N/B speed*


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 15, 2009)

what volts did it take for you to hit the 263... i'm looking to try something like that my nb tops out about 2600-2800 area, i've yet to push the ht link at all.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> what volts did it take for you to hit the 263... i'm looking to try something like that my nb tops out about 2600-2800 area, i've yet to push the ht link at all.



1.45v my fsb and on my next attempt I'm now at 274fsb x13.6 but HTT is only at 1918 at 3.7ghz and my ram at ddr2 1096.  I'm trying to find a happy medium where everything is running optimal.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 15, 2009)

On stock volts I top out at 3.3Ghz (1.35V). Makes me happy to be on stock volts and reach that high, but I backed down to 3.2Ghz just to be safe. Its plenty for what I need. (Transcoding n such)

Fly


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 15, 2009)

i hear ya trt, i'm doing the same, i'm having a hell of a time getting what i want, right now i'm at ddr2 1066, 200x19 for 3800Mhz at 1.51v and the nb at 13x200 for 2600... i'm tyring to do the same with a happy medium.. i'd like to hit ddr2 1120 or so, 3.8 with a 26-2700nb and like 1900 htt... sad thing is that the multi for my htt link won't adjust up, only down.. no clue why... but that's what it does.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2009)

Yo TRT can you link me to the bios your on


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Yo TRT can you link me to the bios your on



here it is and you need to use the msi flashing tool for a  usb jump drive, it's too big for a floppy , it doesn't tell you that but it is. It won't work with a floppy or live update.

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=bios&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1552

here is a link to the tool l http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=103441.0


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice.. I have a 1gig USB stick for flashing bios' Thanks for the links man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

in case you havent seen it, you guys should check this out, impressive!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=217851


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2009)

720BE might be dead check the ram tweakers thread for why


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2009)

RMA it on newegg. 


and send me the new one lol


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> RMA it on newegg.
> 
> 
> and send me the new one lol



i plan on it but your not getting my new one

its in the freezer now trying to resurrect it like they do with D9's


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2009)

Damn my subliminal message didn't work  Does that freeze trick work? I am gonna go throw my 940BE and 9750 in the freezer if it does!
How do you do that freezer trick exactly?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i plan on it but your not getting my new one
> 
> its in the freezer now trying to resurrect it like they do with D9's



did you say you killed your chip?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Damn my subliminal message didn't work  Does that freeze trick work? I am gonna go throw my 940BE and 9750 in the freezer if it does!
> How do you do that freezer trick exactly?



put it in the OEM plastic thingy and toss it in the freezer pull it out about 12hrs later let it sit for about 12hrs to get all the moisture out pop it in and hope it works



trt740 said:


> did you say you killed your chip?



yes....


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2009)

Sweet mother of jebus I hope it works! I'll sell both and get a 720BE if it does work.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Sweet mother of jebus I hope it works! I'll sell both and get a 720BE if it does work.



there is a huge thread on XS about using it on ram and it working no idea if it will but it would be cool if it worked on my ram and cpu


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2009)

Never know.. I honestly don't see how it would work on either but you never know..


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=205009


it worked for all of them


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow.. I just put both in my freezer in the plastic containers. Gonna take em out in the morning and let them thaw for a few hours.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 15, 2009)

this is awsome, i love speculative computing... things that shouldn't work, just working.... not to break any rules and state so if i do but.... you're really gotta give it to those guys over at extreme systems... they really don't know any limits... i see ket posts/posted there a bit... i wonder how he made out with his..


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=205009
> 
> 
> it worked for all of them




well not for all of them but for a good 60 or so percent of them... still more then did not work... i'm excited to see this how this works out. 


i've throw a kit in there myself, i had 2 kits off ddr2 1150 from patriot, micron d9 chips i believe and this seems to work on them more often then not... in fact i got a whole box of bad ram i've cooked over the last couple months.. maybe a years worth 10-20 kits from various builds... i'll take a look into it. 


on another note cdawalll... i'm moving away from nb ocing as it's not allowing me over 2400 no matter what i throw at it, but i want to run up the htt link... could you suggest some recomended volts for the htt link and the nb if i'm gonna run it up about 2400-2600... using 260-270 as a reference nb clock?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

i've seen the freezer thing work with hard drives too!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 15, 2009)

is it possible that my "page_fault.... issue could be software related and not related to hardware?? and if it is... how do i isolate it.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> well not for all of them but for a good 60 or so percent of them... still more then did not work... i'm excited to see this how this works out.
> 
> 
> i've throw a kit in there myself, i had 2 kits off ddr2 1150 from patriot, micron d9 chips i believe and this seems to work on them more often then not... in fact i got a whole box of bad ram i've cooked over the last couple months.. maybe a years worth 10-20 kits from various builds... i'll take a look into it.
> ...



HT link@1.34v should be plenty VDDNB @1.6v or so is what mine took for 3ghz


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2009)

I just woke up, pulled my 940 outta the freezer and I'm letting it sit on my desk. How long should I let it thaw?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I just woke up, pulled my 940 outta the freezer and I'm letting it sit on my desk. How long should I let it thaw?



I think its 12 hours freeze, 12 hours let it sit.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2009)

My morning rage is killing me.. I wanna try it now, what's stopping me?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2009)

its caled condensation and it likes to kill things


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 15, 2009)

hey cdawall... is it possible that vista x64 is limiting my oc.... in windows 32bit i can hit 3.9 and post at 4Ghz and even bench there, in 64bit i get irq not less then or equal, and page fault in non paged area?? both leading to memory issues it seems, but there is no memory issue, i can go back to my 32bit partition and prime for ever and nothing is wrong, i hit 64 bit windows and the issues arise.. i'm lucky if i can boot into windows with it at 3.8.. if i drop to 3.7 it's fine,


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2009)

yep 64bit can do that lol


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2009)

*I think this is pretty good for 3.6ghz*







I'm more and more impressed with this msi motherboard every day. 

*Update* I may have missed some thing here,  been playing with some other voltage setting and this chips is now doing 3.6ghz at 1.4v not bad, my voltage may have been high for no reason.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking good trt!

On a side note...I figured out why my temps where not showing up...It has something to do with ACC being enabled in the bios. whenever I enable it temps wont read but I have it disabled my temps show up. kinda odd, don't know what ACC has to do with the temp sensors? but whatever just thought I would share in case anyone else has that problem.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2009)

Freezing it didn't work. I'm gonna keep it in the freezer for a few days and see if that works.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I'm more and more impressed with this msi motherboard every day.
> 
> *Update* I may have missed some thing here,  been playing with some other voltage setting and this chips is now doing 3.6ghz at 1.4v not bad, my voltage may have been high for no reason.


I've had my 940 at 3.60 GHz with stock vCore of 1.35v. I've benched it like crazy for hours at a time and it ran 100% stable. But once I put in a game like Left 4 Dead and/or Crysis, it would crash then restart after several minutes of game play. So 1.40v is most likely the best CPU voltage for 3.60 GHz on the 940 to guarantee 100% stability. 

I had to back down from 3.60 GHz (1.40v) to 3.50 GHz (1.375v) because my OCZ Vendetta is having a hard time with my processors heat. Before it was running at a nice 25C to 35C in idle with a max load of about 45C to 50C in most cases, but now in idle mode it's running at around 45C to 50C and well past that on load. Don't know why the dramatic change in volts, I mean I am using the Antec 900 Gaming Case with all fans running on medium speed with a nice clean case, wires all tucked away etc. 

Any Suggestions?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Freezing it didn't work. I'm gonna keep it in the freezer for a few days and see if that works.


Freeze it for about 48hrs to 72hrs, and then let it properly thaw out for "AT LEAST" a full 24HRS to 36HRS. Make sure you wrap that sucker in some good freezer wrap and a good freezer bag to minimize any possible condensation/moisture.

I don’t see why it wouldn’t work after completing this, my DDR back in the day worked no problem. I really thought I blew them up as they were sort of smoking up on me once due to extreme crazy voltage increase haha. 

But the Central Processing Unit is one of the most intelligent, complicated and architecturally genius piece of workmanship. So don't be surprized if it doesn't work Bro, Good Luck, I really hope it does work out for you


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 16, 2009)

The 7750 BE is an Agena correct?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

Kuma but yes it's just an Agena with two cores disabled. Pretty bad ass


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah, I am debating on whether to get an AM3 X4 or an AM3 X3. (which means I would put my 920 up fer sale on teh cheep and that means under the $170 Spor has his for lolz, sorry spor)... I want something that I could use for DDR3 in the future. 
Anyway, will read replies tomorrow... I am going to bed.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2009)

That's funny Flyordie because I'm thinking the exact same thing right now. Not sure which I want to go with first up, but I know I'll be getting one of them fairly soon. 

Kei


----------



## Super XP (Feb 16, 2009)

I would go X4 boys, especially if you plan on heavy MP gaming and movie watching off your HDTV But sometimes “IF” the price is right the X3 can’t be beat. Either way you go, you'll end up with a fantastic CPU.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 16, 2009)

so no matter what i do, or what settings i choose, as i hit 3.8.. it's not stable, i've turned the nb/htt and everything down and as soon as i hit 3.8Ghz it does me in... any idea wth is goin on... is the chip dead or something.... it doesn't work in 32bit windows either anymore... i just reinstalled and as soon as i hit 3.8 it just goes bluescreens and restarts...


----------



## trt740 (Feb 16, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I've had my 940 at 3.60 GHz with stock vCore of 1.35v. I've benched it like crazy for hours at a time and it ran 100% stable. But once I put in a game like Left 4 Dead and/or Crysis, it would crash then restart after several minutes of game play. So 1.40v is most likely the best CPU voltage for 3.60 GHz on the 940 to guarantee 100% stability.
> 
> I had to back down from 3.60 GHz (1.40v) to 3.50 GHz (1.375v) because my OCZ Vendetta is having a hard time with my processors heat. Before it was running at a nice 25C to 35C in idle with a max load of about 45C to 50C in most cases, but now in idle mode it's running at around 45C to 50C and well past that on load. Don't know why the dramatic change in volts, I mean I am using the Antec 900 Gaming Case with all fans running on medium speed with a nice clean case, wires all tucked away etc.
> 
> Any Suggestions?



did you use prime to stress 100 percent of all the core at the same time (small ft), no game does that, if it's prime stable it in game stable. They are 24/7  prime95 stable clocks.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 16, 2009)

*here is an example*



Super XP said:


> I've had my 940 at 3.60 GHz with stock vCore of 1.35v. I've benched it like crazy for hours at a time and it ran 100% stable. But once I put in a game like Left 4 Dead and/or Crysis, it would crash then restart after several minutes of game play. So 1.40v is most likely the best CPU voltage for 3.60 GHz on the 940 to guarantee 100% stability.
> 
> I had to back down from 3.60 GHz (1.40v) to 3.50 GHz (1.375v) because my OCZ Vendetta is having a hard time with my processors heat. Before it was running at a nice 25C to 35C in idle with a max load of about 45C to 50C in most cases, but now in idle mode it's running at around 45C to 50C and well past that on load. Don't know why the dramatic change in volts, I mean I am using the Antec 900 Gaming Case with all fans running on medium speed with a nice clean case, wires all tucked away etc.
> 
> Any Suggestions?



now remember my chip, is a 945 . All cores 100 percent load prime95 , no game stresses a cpu like prime. I can bench as high as 4.0ghz and even game as high as 3.95ghz but that not stable at all the only way to know for certain is prime95 or occt. Just because you bench something in no way is that stable.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 16, 2009)

what are the chances that the creative audigy 2 zs was the root of all my problems...


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> what are the chances that the creative audigy 2 zs was the root of all my problems...



Creative - Wasting your money and ruining your overclocks


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

oh well i'm selling everything and getting a lappy

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=77880


----------



## trt740 (Feb 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> oh well i'm selling everything and getting a lappy



lappy, laptop?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

trt740 said:


> lappy



laptop


----------



## trt740 (Feb 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> laptop



you will be very sorry, but which one


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

Just RMA the 720 dude..


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Creative - Wasting your money and ruining your overclocks



so what you're saying is it's poorly constructed product and tthe driver support in vista x64 is particular deplorable?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

trt740 said:


> you will be very sorry, but which one



i work @BBY and will talk my manager into a lower price as its EOL

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9171521&type=product&id=1218043604946



ShadowFold said:


> Just RMA the 720 dude..



i plan on it but i ship out at the end of the summer and want something i can use on the road while i still have a life....


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I would go X4 boys, especially if you plan on heavy MP gaming and movie watching off your HDTV But sometimes “IF” the price is right the X3 can’t be beat. Either way you go, you'll end up with a fantastic CPU.



Thanks for the reply Super, I've always bought the Phenom X4's when they came out as I usually just turn off a core if I don't need it at the time. Even with 3 cores these processors are really really good at multitasking as I do rather ridiculous amounts of testing in all configurations (X2/3/4).

For the past few days I've been running as an X3 with 2.6Ghz (like the 720 just with the 1.8Ghz NB instead of 2.0Ghz NB) and of course it's got no problems. I was curious today so I ran Wprime 1024 test while watching a video and surfing the internet and it just allocated whatever usage I needed without any lag at all which was a nice thing to see.

I ran a bunch of tests as well in the PII 920 thread with the same specs for the system just using 2, 3, or 4 cores (3.5Ghz) to show the differences between the three and as usual they all perform beautifully. 

Unless the 925 is finally released in the next few weeks I may buy the 710 and have a bit of fun with it. I'd really love to get the 925 though even with the locked multiplier unless they have another AM3 X4 with an unlocked multiplier coming out very soon which I doubt. I don't care about the stock cpu speed as it'd be just fine around even 2.5Ghz. I don't see that happening though but it would be awesome if it did! 

Ah....sorry I'm rambling but it's late and I seem to have a sinus headache so I'm slow today haha

Kei  <---shutup already


----------



## Super XP (Feb 16, 2009)

Not sure about the 925, it would be nice if AMD can get it out the door ASAP. Triple Core was a great idea from AMD. It's a way not to waist CPU's. Usually building a Quad-Core one and sometimes two cores can go bad, so they simply disable them. X3 and X4, even X2, they all do a great job in multi-tasking or mega tasking as AMD likes to put it.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree, the multitasking ability of these cpu's is awesome! I'm running my daily virus scan (2 drives non raid), watching streaming tv, and surfing and not a hint of slowdown to be found.

It's using a total 166W for the entire system right with all of this going on which makes it even better. Pretty sweet for using 3 cores running at 2.6Ghz I'd say. 

Of course running those same 3 cores at 3.5Ghz burns through everything like it's nothing.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2009)

I remember the 925 originally had a release date the same as the X3's and 800 series X4's but I guess it got pushed back a bit.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 16, 2009)

The 925 looks like a nice CPU with the added DDR3 benefit. Now why on EARTH is AMD going back to the not so good 100MHz CPU ONLY speed difference? I can see 2.8GHz, 3.0GHz, 3.2GHz & 3.4GHz etc, but 3.1GHz? wtf


> Deneb" (C2, 45 nm, quad-core)
> All models support: MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4a, Enhanced 3DNow!, NX bit, AMD64, Cool'n'Quiet, AMD-V
> Model number IMC Frequency L2-cache L3-cache HT Multi 1 Part Number TDP Socket
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_future_AMD_Phenom_microprocessors


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2009)

probably fact of those who occupy all slots with the fastest ram avail, aka 1333, since there is a problem with it im sure AMD will have a new stepping with the problems fixed.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i work @BBY and will talk my manager into a lower price as its EOL
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9171521&type=product&id=1218043604946
> 
> ...




sony makes junkie laptops, they are all over ebay for sale (broken) or have been in the past


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 16, 2009)

tru dat.
Ok... Gonna fire up my compressor today. Im gonna move over to Phase Change cooling in March... getting everything ready.
Using an old Chest freezer compressor. lol. ran the copper tubing through a small copper block and filled the gaps in with solder. (yes, I used ALOT of solder, but its plentyful where I live so no biggy.)


----------



## trt740 (Feb 16, 2009)

*this seem to be a fairly decent voltage / clock setting*


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like a good 24/7 clock!


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone got a PII on a Scythe Ninja Mini? If so what temps r u getting? Considering getting one of those little guys.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 16, 2009)

any particular settings besides voltages that should be tweaked when using 2x2Gb ddr2 1066... i've been up and do, sometimes it's stable for an hour sometimes it crashes in 5 secs... other times i can prime for 10 or so minutes sometimes a core fails in about 1 min....  i've been at this for a week, and i still can't get back to my orignal clock... i was at 3.8 200x19 1.50v 24hour prime stable and now i can barely hold 3.7... if i put my 2gig kit back in, i'm fine again??


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 16, 2009)

Cable management is HARD with this case... will move to my full tower l8r and actually put effort into wire management during the transition... but here is the DFI board I bought from Shadowfold in action.
Phenom II X4 920 @ 3.3Ghz @ 1.35V


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

"Czech" this out guys
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366
Awesome, Yes or yes?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

to make everyone here feel better i am gong to be testing my 720 tomorrow and then selling most of my rig to go AM3 and getting a lappy to


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> "Czech" this out guys
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366
> Awesome, Yes or yes?



NICE!


----------



## Super XP (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Asus board. Nothing wrong with integrated graphics for now and good price too. Also DDR3 memory has gone way down for Dual-Channel AMD Phenom cores. I've spotted a nice set of OCZ Platinum DDR3-1600 4GB (2GB x 2) at 7-7-7 timings for a nice $140 Cad which would be much cheaper in US $$$. Not bad at all. Triple Channel DDR3 is a different story and way overpriced.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2009)

say hello to my new mobo


thanks you shadowfold for finding that beast


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 17, 2009)

well... what are the odds of this... i don't dual boot, so i had to completely uninstall and then reinstall my os to test this.. but my 4gb kit of g.skill works fine in 32bit windows.. and not in 64 bit windows??  

can anybody point to anthing other then creative drivers that could cause this.. did i do something wrong??


----------



## Wile E (Feb 17, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> well... what are the odds of this... i don't dual boot, so i had to completely uninstall and then reinstall my os to test this.. but my 4gb kit of g.skill works fine in 32bit windows.. and not in 64 bit windows??
> 
> can anybody point to anthing other then creative drivers that could cause this.. did i do something wrong??



Memory Hole Remap in the BIOS?


----------



## Kei (Feb 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> "Czech" this out guys
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366
> Awesome, Yes or yes?



I want to kiss you! This is what I've been waiting to see finally show up!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Kei <----who won't kiss you because you're a man :shadedshu


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Memory Hole Remap in the BIOS?



tried that...


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> I want to kiss you! This is what I've been waiting to see finally show up!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kei <----who won't kiss you because you're a man :shadedshu



not too bad of a motherboard Kei...are you going to get it?... I just upgraded my system from a 4870 to a 4870 X2  let me say that it is quite lovely... (getting giddy just sitting near my rig)


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2009)

"Czech" this out guys
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103654&Tpk=AMD 810
AMD Phenom II X4 810.. It pays to stay up late and lurk newegg 


And "Czech" the price out on this 710.. I don't think they were so low last time I checked! OC this baby to 3ghz with some DDR3 and you're cruisin! 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103648


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378

Oooooo. I'm liking that motherboard.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 17, 2009)

batmang said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378
> 
> Oooooo. I'm liking that motherboard.



Nice looking board.

I think I might try and bench @ 4ghz+ this afternoon!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 17, 2009)

fellas, I just read in a review the max recommended voltage on air for a Phenom II is 1.55v can anyone confirm this and if so these chips must be made of some stern stuff.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> fellas, I just read in a review the max recommended voltage on air for a Phenom II is 1.55v can anyone confirm this and if so these chips must be made of some stern stuff.



Ive never had mine over 3.8 @ 1.5 and 1.5 temps are still in the mid-high 30s haven't tried 1.55 though.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> fellas, I just read in a review the max recommended voltage on air for a Phenom II is 1.55v can anyone confirm this and if so these chips must be made of some stern stuff.



1.55v is the max recommended for a _GOOD_ air cooling setup.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 17, 2009)

batmang said:


> 1.55v is the max recommended for a _GOOD_ air cooling setup.



What about a _good_ water setup?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 17, 2009)

That I'm not sure of. cdawall knows the answer to that one, where you at cdawall!


----------



## Super XP (Feb 17, 2009)

A little more higher I assume with the added benefit of cooler running CPU.
Also for that Gigabyte board the only thing I like about it is the extra expansion slot along with dual Gigabyte ethernet's. Other than that, the ASUS smokes it out of the water.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> I want to kiss you! This is what I've been waiting to see finally show up!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kei <----who won't kiss you because you're a man :shadedshu


I guess you missed my #55 post 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1216539#post1216539
Now can I get a kiss too


----------



## Kei (Feb 17, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I guess you missed my #55 post
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1216539#post1216539
> Now can I get a kiss too



 sry closest thing we have to a kiss haha

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2009)

batmang said:


> That I'm not sure of. cdawall knows the answer to that one, where you at cdawall!



something about being in school 



jbunch07 said:


> What about a _good_ water setup?



1.6v 24/7 was what i ran on my 945ES


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 17, 2009)

Please remember guys, that heat really isn't the concern with these chips. They will stay relatively cool at 1.6v with good air. The issue is electron migration. Voltage can kill these chips without overheating, and it's still too early in the game to know the threshold for the Phenom II.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Please remember guys, that heat really isn't the concern with these chips. They will stay relatively cool at 1.6v with good air. The issue is electron migration. Voltage can kill these chips without overheating, and it's still too early in the game to know the threshold for the Phenom II.



1.55v is supposedly from  AMD


----------



## Wile E (Feb 18, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Please remember guys, that heat really isn't the concern with these chips. They will stay relatively cool at 1.6v with good air. The issue is electron migration. Voltage can kill these chips without overheating, and it's still too early in the game to know the threshold for the Phenom II.



You beat me to the punch. I have my serious doubts about 1.55V or more being safe on these for 24/7, as every chip from K8 till now were only safe up to 1.5V. Factor in that electron migration usually gets worse on a smaller process, not better, and 1.55 just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 18, 2009)

i run 1.52 at 3.85 and i hit 56 in a 23c room... i wish it wasn't so, i've got a lapped thermalright ultra120 extreme and 2 panaflo fans and i still can't keep it cool while priming... usually hit 57 tops, i'm treading dangerously close to the 60c mark, when gaming it never goes above 48


----------



## trt740 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You beat me to the punch. I have my serious doubts about 1.55V or more being safe on these for 24/7, as every chip from K8 till now were only safe up to 1.5V. Factor in that electron migration usually gets worse on a smaller process, not better, and 1.55 just doesn't make sense to me.



could be but maybe it engineered with that in mind


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2009)

810 is finally retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103650


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> could be but maybe it engineered with that in mind



There was something I read about there being less voltage leakage with Phenom II, which may allow slightly higher voltage. I'd still be careful though. I'm seeing lately that people just assume that heat is the only thing that will kill a chip....especially from overclocking noobs.  This is just false. It may be the first thing to kill a chip if cooling isn't appropriate, but voltage itself has to be considered. If some of you guys don't know or understand electron migration, please take the time to google it. It may save you from a dead chip.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 18, 2009)

Rad, pump and tubing on its way. I should be rocking my water setup by the weekend. Woooooo.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> could be but maybe it engineered with that in mind



Even so, the laws of Physics still apply. They can mitigate it to a point, but I doubt they can mitigate it far enough to make 1.55-1.6 safe. In all likelihood, they mitigated it far enough to make it the same as previous generations, which is a feat in itself.

Take the Intels, for example. 65nm were safe at 1.5V 24/7. 45nm was built with a HiK process just like 45nm PII's, yet it's only safe up to 1.4V for 24/7. Now, if AMD did better with their HiK process, getting it back up to 1.5V is plausible, but getting it safe beyond that is highly unlikely.

I have a feeling we'll be seeing degradation reports very soon from PII owners that are running high voltage thru their chips, even with good cooling.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 18, 2009)

this is why I run @ stock clocks and voltage for 24/7 use...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Even so, the laws of Physics still apply. They can mitigate it to a point, but I doubt they can mitigate it far enough to make 1.55-1.6 safe. In all likelihood, they mitigated it far enough to make it the same as previous generations, which is a feat in itself.
> 
> Take the Intels, for example. 65nm were safe at 1.5V 24/7. 45nm was built with a HiK process just like 45nm PII's, yet it's only safe up to 1.4V for 24/7. Now, if AMD did better with their HiK process, getting it back up to 1.5V is plausible, but getting it safe beyond that is highly unlikely.
> 
> I have a feeling we'll be seeing degradation reports very soon from PII owners that are running high voltage thru their chips, even with good cooling.



LOL. It sounds like Wile and I are the "prophets of doom". I just don't want to see people kill their chips. I'll be curious to see degradation report, even though I've sold my AMD rig.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> this is why I run @ stock clocks and voltage for 24/7 use...



I usually run the highest I can get on stock voltage for my 24/7  Or maybe if it's only a small bump in voltage I do that. My Kuma at 3.2ghz needs a small bump but it's so worth it.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 18, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. It sounds like Wile and I are the "prophets of doom". I just don't want to see people kill their chips. I'll be curious to see degradation report, even though I've sold my AMD rig.


lol, thanks for the insight and concern though 


ShadowFold said:


> I usually run the highest I can get on stock voltage for my 24/7  Or maybe if it's only a small bump in voltage I do that. My Kuma at 3.2ghz needs a small bump but it's so worth it.



I can understand that, but 3ghz is more than enough to keep me happy on my day to day activities gaming/benching is still fine at stock speed but if I feel the urge ill oc but only for the duration of my gaming/benching.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2009)

Well I just pulled my 940 outta the freezer. It was in there for a few days, gonna let it dry off and try it out.. I hope it works


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 18, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Well I just pulled my 940 outta the freezer. It was in there for a few days, gonna let it dry off and try it out.. I hope it works



good luck, I just put 4x1GB of ballistix tracers in the freezer a few hours ago...prob pull them out tomorrow night and let them dry for 12 hours


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

good luck shadow fold


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2009)

ok RMA'ing the 720BE its no go spent 3 days in the deepfreeze no help to it though :/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> ok RMA'ing the 720BE its no go spent 3 days in the deepfreeze no help to it though :/



damn dude, so what are you going to get meanwhile?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2009)

i'm on my 3500+


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2009)

ok gettign a refund on the cpu and exchanging it for this


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366


than getting another 945ES


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 18, 2009)

so people killed their chips already


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> so people killed their chips already



just me and mine met a very unpleasant death


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 19, 2009)

*PhenomII X3 720 Black Edition Hallucination*

Would you guys kindly take a look at the desktop screen capture and tell me what you think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Would you guys kindly take a look at the desktop screen capture and tell me what you think?



wtf, shows like if it had 4 cores in the task manager?


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 19, 2009)

I know dude, that's what's got me questioning my sanity. Notice that CPU-z shows "X4 20" in the Specification string and says 4 cores 4 threads at the bottom. I think this bad boy didn't get a core disabled and made it past QC on the way out. Seems to run fine so far but I have a bunch of new BIOS options that I'm trying to puzzle out before OC'ing it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> I know dude, that's what's got me questioning my sanity. Notice that CPU-z shows "X4 20" in the Specification string and says 4 cores 4 threads at the bottom. I think this bad boy didn't get a core disabled and made it past QC on the way out. Seems to run fine so far but I have a bunch of new BIOS options that I'm trying to puzzle out before OC'ing it.



man that is crazy bro.

I wonder what everybody else thinks, any one?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm thinking hes a lucky bastard lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm thinking hes a lucky bastard lol



 that is crazy I wonder how often that happens!


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 19, 2009)

It is crazy! I rebooted and now it doesn't show the extra core. CPU-z is now correctly identifying in the specification string "X3 720" when it was saying "X4 20". If this is a BIOS error does that mean that AMD doesn't use a laser to sever the connection to one of the cores but instead instructs the BIOS to ignore it? Does that mean there might be a way for some BIOS editor to re-enable it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2009)

if that was possible youd have a greater chance of a bad core than a good one, unless if they are cut exactly to be tri cores now.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 19, 2009)

what sidebar app is heusing?


----------



## Wartz (Feb 19, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> It is crazy! I rebooted and now it doesn't show the extra core. CPU-z is now correctly identifying in the specification string "X3 720" when it was saying "X4 20". If this is a BIOS error does that mean that AMD doesn't use a laser to sever the connection to one of the cores but instead instructs the BIOS to ignore it? Does that mean there might be a way for some BIOS editor to re-enable it?



Ive seen another thread where someone had 4 cores showing up on a kuma 7750, I didn't follow up on the thread though so I don't know what happened.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 20, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512050
I am preppin to run it higher but the highest stable I got was 3.6Ghz @ 1.4V one of my DDR2 sticks is holding me back @ DDR2-1010.

AMD doesn't laser cut them anymore... its a DMI update now. Disables them via the EEPROM on the chip itself. Sometimes it will be mis-read and may re-enable the core for that boot... which may explain why some X3/X2 owners get a failed boot every now and then while OCd.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 20, 2009)

Forget about the RAM speed so long as you got a stable CPU OC. Once you have a stable CPU OC, start playing around with the RAM. If your RAM is holding your CPU back then underclock the RAM to take it out of the equation.

AMD is sort of smart, nothing wrong with making a failed Quad-Core into a Tri or Dual Core. Intel ran into many failed Core i7 Quad-Core's and they threw them away.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 20, 2009)

Please note this is on the stock cooler.
CPU voltage will never pass 1.4V. So I figure I would just push it that high and see what I get. but 3.5 seems good. @ 1.4V


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Forget about the RAM speed so long as you got a stable CPU OC. Once you have a stable CPU OC, start playing around with the RAM. If your RAM is holding your CPU back then underclock the RAM to take it out of the equation.



thats what I tell everybody.  Also keeping your HT a bit below default helps keep the CPU stable as well.  Once you reach your goal for the CPU you can raise everything else.  You wanna try to take as many things out of the equation as possible.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. It sounds like Wile and I are the "prophets of doom". I just don't want to see people kill their chips. I'll be curious to see degradation report, even though I've sold my AMD rig.



1.5v is even listed on the AMD specs on these chips and I have never seen that before.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> 1.5v is even listed on the AMD specs on these chips and I have never seen that before.



mine ran 1.65v no issues for 24/7 but that was only a couple of weeks and it got put on DICE/LN2 for some 5.5ghz runs on XS when i sold it


----------



## trt740 (Feb 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> mine ran 1.65v no issues for 24/7 but that was only a couple of weeks and it got put on DICE/LN2 for some 5.5ghz runs on XS when i sold it



I saw that.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> mine ran 1.65v no issues for 24/7 but that was only a couple of weeks and it got put on DICE/LN2 for some 5.5ghz runs on XS when i sold it



I keep seeing 4.0ghz on these 940s with certain stepping and using very low voltage . That tells me AMD is holding back a bit binning wise. These chips are gonna improve  a bunch I have a feeling.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I keep seeing 4.0ghz on these 940s with certain stepping and using very low voltage . That tells me AMD is holding back a bit binning wise. These chips are gonna improve  bunch I have a feeling.



i have seen 4ghz on stock vcore using 0852 chips not stable


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 21, 2009)

i can hit 4.2 on mine but it needs 1.6v and it's very hot. like 48 idle 60 or so load, too much heat and i can't afford to go cooking a chip.  i need water.. anybody wanna piece together a decent kit for less then 200 bucks that will get me started?


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 21, 2009)

Is 3.6Ghz on 1.40V good?
12hrs P95 stable.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 21, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Is 3.6Ghz on 1.40V good?
> 12hrs P95 stable.



very good most need 1.45v for that. If you want the best overclocking stability test for a cpu use this tool, even prime doesn't stress a cpu like this. http://www.majorgeeks.com/OCCT_d5612.html  or here http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download


----------



## Super XP (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats what I tell everybody.  Also keeping your HT a bit below default helps keep the CPU stable as well.  Once you reach your goal for the CPU you can raise everything else.  You wanna try to take as many things out of the equation as possible.


Just my point, and I agree 100%.


trt740 said:


> 1.5v is even listed on the AMD specs on these chips and I have never seen that before.


Ya, you can even cook burgers on them  
I am very surprized about the volts though. Maybe AMD knows something we don't.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 21, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Is 3.6Ghz on 1.40V good?
> 12hrs P95 stable.


Yes, I used to have it at 3.60 GHz with 1.375v and it wasn't enough. So I think 1.4v is a safe bet.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 21, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Is 3.6Ghz on 1.40V good?
> 12hrs P95 stable.





Super XP said:


> Yes, I used to have it at 3.60 GHz with 1.375v and it wasn't enough. So I think 1.4v is a safe bet.



try it with the tool I listed, it will tell you if you are truely stable.  http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download

and here are the Phenom II stats voltages included



Model
Brand 	AMD
Series 	Phenom II X4
Model 	HDZ940XCGIBOX
CPU Socket Type
CPU Socket Type 	Socket AM2+
Tech Spec
Core 	Deneb
Multi-Core 	Quad-Core
Name 	Phenom II X4 940
Operating Frequency 	3.0GHz
Hyper Transports 	3600MHz
L1 Cache 	4 x 128KB
L2 Cache 	4 x 512KB
L3 Cache 	6MB
Manufacturing Tech 	45 nm
*Voltage 	0.875-1.5V*
Thermal Power 	125W
Manufacturer Warranty
Parts 	3 years limited
Labor 	3 years limited


----------



## Super XP (Feb 21, 2009)

Cool, I just finished downloading it. It's nice too see we can take the vCore upto 1.5v


----------



## trt740 (Feb 21, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Cool, I just finished downloading it. It's nice too see we can take the vCore upto 1.5v



I'm betting your voltage is too low, but maybe not Occt is a stressing mother, alot more stress full than prime95, try to use your computer when it's under load and you will see.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds great, I will try it and let you know how it went. I did for now drop the volts to 1.35v and up'ed the CPU speed to 3.40GHz in stead of the 3.60GHz due to some gaming issue. I did this to see if its the game or the CPU giving me problems. 

I later on found out its my 8GB of ran running at DDR2-1066 so I had to drop it down to DDR2-800 but with 4-4-4 timings which gives me equal performance anyway.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i can hit 4.2 on mine but it needs 1.6v and it's very hot. like 48 idle 60 or so load, too much heat and i can't afford to go cooking a chip.  i need water.. anybody wanna piece together a decent kit for less then 200 bucks that will get me started?



dude this is great to start off, great kit and should keep your Phenom happy. 

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swh2colicoki.html


----------



## Super XP (Feb 21, 2009)

That's what I was looking at the other day. This store is awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

Super XP said:


> That's what I was looking at the other day. This store is awesome.



i've only bought from there once and the the owner Gary is an awesome guy.  He had me updated everyday via email about the order.  When it shipped etc.  Great customer service.  I just haven't had to order anything else since, but I will def. order from them.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 21, 2009)

I purchased most of my water cooling and PC modding parts back in 2004 from his store. They are overall one of the best online stores I've ever dealt with. After doing an online custom water cooling review I feature them “sidewindercomputers.com” in my last page of the review as they were my main store for parts source with exceptional customer service and quality of products.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I purchased most of my water cooling and PC modding parts back in 2004 from his store. They are overall one of the best online stores I've ever dealt with. After doing an online custom water cooling review I feature them “sidewindercomputers.com” in my last page of the review as they were my main store for parts source with exceptional customer service and quality of products.



thats pretty cool, I didnt now you had done a little review.  got a link?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i've only bought from there once and the the owner Gary is an awesome guy.  He had me updated everyday via email about the order.  When it shipped etc.  Great customer service.  I just haven't had to order anything else since, but I will def. order from them.



I second that Gary is great. Hey guys the key to keeping your cpu voltage low is cranking the north bridge. I have been testing it with my last few chips and it works with them all. You need 1.45v to 1.5v, try it it works.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2009)

*did you try occt*



Super XP said:


> I purchased most of my water cooling and PC modding parts back in 2004 from his store. They are overall one of the best online stores I've ever dealt with. After doing an online custom water cooling review I feature them “sidewindercomputers.com” in my last page of the review as they were my main store for parts source with exceptional customer service and quality of products.



and if so hows it going.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 22, 2009)

Here is the link to my custom built 900GPH water cooling setup. Not the one I did the review on but I did buy most of the parts from sidewindercomputers.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/188.html

Now its sort of funny because a few months ago I had more than 10 people which rated this case, and now its only showing 1 person? I wonder why? This was the case which I submitted into CPU Magazine to win $1,500 to shop at newegg.com along with having the case featured in the magazine. The problem was I rushed it to make it in on time. I wanted to air brush it with at least 10 to 15 different game pictures along with fixing the front of the case so it looked a little more pleasing. Anyway we learn from our mistakes lol

*My 2004 Custom Water Cooling Review:*
http://www.geocities.com/nt300/WCReview01.html


----------



## Super XP (Feb 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats pretty cool, I didnt now you had done a little review.  got a link?


I am a duffas  I had the link to my review in my sig all this time and didn't realize it


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 22, 2009)

Got the water setup running today. 







CPU Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=513425

Still testing my max. K9A2 still taking abuse!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 22, 2009)

what exactly are you using for cooling... i'm trying to put together an inexpensive yet effective watercooling kit myself for my 940... i can post and bench at 4Ghz it's just toooo hott!!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm using a Swiftech 3x120 Quiet Power (Reservoir model) radiator, D-Tek Fuzion 2 CPU block, D-Tek DB-1 pump (realllllly quiet btw), 1/2 inch fittings, 7/16 inch inner diameter / 5/8 inch outter diameter tubing. Cools really well. My limitation could be a couple things. My motherboard (I have no NB multiplier option) or my memory. I have to overclock by playing with the bus speed only since I have a 920.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 22, 2009)

ic ic.. hate to ask, but could you link me some places i could pick up that stuff cheap or at least not to expensive.. i'd love to set up a water cooling kit


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 22, 2009)

I got everything from www.sidewindercomputers.com. Awesome place! Very fast shipping for being in Indiana. I got all of my stuff in 3 days (I'm in AZ).

Incase your wondering how my setup looks, here are a couple pics I JUST took.











the black 100mm fan is positioned to cool the memory, thats why its angled kinda wierd.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 22, 2009)

i was thinking a 2x120 mm rad?? would that be ok or no??


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 22, 2009)

I think a 2x120 would be perfectly fine. I plan to water cool the GPU in a month or so thats the reason I went with the 3x120.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 22, 2009)

sweet. water cooling hear i come, give me a week lol


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 22, 2009)

what's the load temp on that setup? i think i'm gonna order the same stuff but get a res with it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 22, 2009)

It really depends on the voltage your using. Right now I'm testing 100% stability at vcore 1.51v and NB at 1.325v and my full load temp is 47c.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

that looks great johnnyfiive!!


----------



## bleuphlamez (Feb 22, 2009)

i would like to join p2 overclockers club . how would i go about doing it


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2009)

johnny you might want to cool the mosfets a little better on that mobo i came close to melting them on my 9500.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 22, 2009)

Guys that want to watercool, you may want to consider the SCYTHE UltraKaze 120mm fans.
DFS123812H-3000 Model #
3000 RPM
133.60 CFM
45.90 dBA
12V / 0.60A

These nice fans run a lot more quiet compared to others for its performance and they are made for hooking up on RAD's for watercooling. They have awesome air pressure.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Guys that want to watercool, you may want to consider the SCYTHE UltraKaze 120mm fans.
> DFS123812H-3000 Model #
> 3000 RPM
> 133.60 CFM
> ...



i run yate loon mediums and they run great for me

http://www.xoxide.com/yate-loon-mediumspeed-120.html

    * Make: Yate Loon Electronics Co., Ltd.
    * Model: D12SM-12
    * Dimensions: 120 x 120 x 25mm
    * Rated Voltage: 12VDC
    * Operational Temperature: -10 to +65C
    * Storage Temperature: -40 to +70C
    * RPM: 1650 +/- 10%
    * CFM: 70.5
    * Sound Level: 33dBA
    * Connector: 3-pin RPM Sensing and 4-pin Molex Pass-Through


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, I have decided to keep to the max ram speed @ 6-5-5-12-2T.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I got everything from www.sidewindercomputers.com. Awesome place! Very fast shipping for being in Indiana. I got all of my stuff in 3 days (I'm in AZ).
> 
> Incase your wondering how my setup looks, here are a couple pics I JUST took.
> 
> ...



one of the best looking  systems I have ever seen


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

the whie cathodes is what makes that rig look so good!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the whie cathodes is what makes that rig look so good!



i agree...It gives it that "clean" look!

speaking of witch anyone know where i can get some white led fans...I'm thinking of doing an all withe theme, maybe red and white.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 22, 2009)

Xigmatek's fans with the orange blades have white LED's.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Xigmatek's fans with the orange blades have white LED's.



Yeah, Ive got a few of those but they look more orange than white...I was looking for more all white.http://www.xoxide.com/hiper-80mm-fan-wwled.html
anyone seen or have these?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.it-service.be/webshop/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=253&products_id=1001310
that looks good

EDIT!
Found a better one! 
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/akqu12pewhle.html


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 23, 2009)

trt740 said:


> one of the best looking  systems I have ever seen



Wow thanks man! 



Chicken Patty said:


> the whie cathodes is what makes that rig look so good!



Thanks CP, and I agree. White cathodes are awesome IMO.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Wow thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CP, and I agree. White cathodes are awesome IMO.



i need some uv lighting for mine, but I might add some white cathodes, small ones though to see how it looks.  Gave me a great idea


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

do i need a resevoir to start with if i want to move to water.. i can get a 2x120 rad. dtec db1 pump and dtec v2 cpu block for 160 or so shipped via 3day ups... is there a place i can get all this cheaper... i just want to get started with water i was thinking put a 2x120 raid in the back to fan ports on my antec 1200 and then put another 2x120 rad in the front of my case later with a resevoir... will it be a big improvement over my ultra120 extreme to just start with 1 pump. some hose a dtec fuzion v2 and a 2x120 rad.. or should i just stick with my ultra120 air setup for now?


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)

*PhenomII X3 polymorphs into X4*

Guys I'm here to tell you that right now I'm on cloud 9! I read a post that explained how my X3 720 BE could show up having 4 cores. I set the BIOS setting accordingly and now have an X4 CPU. They all do it even the 710's. I shit you not!


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 24, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=513682


----------



## trt740 (Feb 24, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Guys I'm here to tell you that right now I'm on cloud 9! I read a post that explained how my X3 720 BE could show up having 4 cores. I set the BIOS setting accordingly and now have an X4 CPU. They all do it even the 710's. I shit you not!



very cool


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 24, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514800
1hr AoD Stable


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2009)

i got another 0825 945ES


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 24, 2009)

What board and video card?


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 24, 2009)

Full System Snapshot


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What board and video card?



still on my 780a moving to something fun later


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 24, 2009)

That's making me want to get a 710 instead of a 720.. The unlocked multi is nice but I can't see me going over 3.4ghz for 24/7 clocks. I might just get a 810 when I get my job.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok, thats what I got for now.  Look at the DRAM timings. ;-)


----------



## Super XP (Feb 24, 2009)

Guys the memory "Ganged" or "Un-Ganged"? Which do you find better.


----------



## mime_fx (Feb 24, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Guys the memory "Ganged" or "Un-Ganged"? Which do you find better.




Ganged is good for single thread applications .
Unganged is better for multithread  applications.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 24, 2009)

For everyday general use, gaming, etc., use UNganged. MUCH faster.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2009)

popped my 945ES in last night booted straight up @4ghz


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> popped my 945ES in last night booted straight up @4ghz



NICE


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> NICE



to bad i'm at school so no benchies for all of you


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> to bad i'm at school so no benchies for all of you



That sucks...Ill be at school in a few hours...im F@H now...witch reminds me...Does anyone know how these PII cpus do when it comes to folding? Im currently using my 4870X2 to fold but was thinking about trying my CPU?


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 24, 2009)

with an HD4850 @ 625Mhz... I am getting 2800-3400ppd.
With CPU Client only on one core- 350-400ppd.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> with an HD4850 @ 625Mhz... I am getting 2800-3400ppd.
> With CPU Client only on one core- 350-400ppd.



Ok that's what I was thinking...I guess ill just stick with my X2 then.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> popped my 945ES in last night booted straight up @4ghz



Dang NICE.


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice overclock on that 945ES. Didn't know they were available yet. Is that AM3?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2009)

just toying around with it. working with the ram right now


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)

On my Biostar mobo I have the Hyper Transport set to my CPU's default speed of 2 GHz but CPU-z shows it at 1600 like yours. Do you know why cdawall?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2009)

AM2 only supports 1.6ghz put it in a AM3 board and it will run at 2ghz

4ghz update


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 24, 2009)

Ratchet them timings down!!!
If I can do DDR2-833 @ 4-4-4-1T then surely you can to.


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> AM2 only supports 1.6ghz put it in a AM3 board and it will run at 2ghz
> 
> 4ghz update



I hadn't heard that, thanks! Is that the actual vcore on that overclock? Amazingly low for that speed if it is.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 24, 2009)

cdawall tends to bring out the awesomeness in his overclocks. I wish I could do the same with my 920. 
What NB voltage are you using for your 2,400+ NB frequencies cdawall?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Ratchet them timings down!!!
> If I can do DDR2-833 @ 4-4-4-1T then surely you can to.



just pushed the ram to 2.4v its not doing CL4 oh well its a cheap 2x2GB kit not much to be expected. i will try with some D9DCD's later just toying with the idea of 3vdimm+phenom2



johnnyfiive said:


> cdawall tends to bring out the awesomeness in his overclocks. I wish I could do the same with my 920.
> What NB voltage are you using for your 2,400+ NB frequencies cdawall?



honestly i dont know mobo sets it at some amount over the cpu voltage. around 1.6v if its doing what the BIOS reads




oh and as soon as that front page is fixed i have 3 of the top spots

old phenom X4 945ES week 0825




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491891

old phenom X3 720BE week 0904




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507678

new phenom X4 945ES week 0825




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=515356


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 24, 2009)

So its doing it automatically? What about your vcore, is that what it is actually using, 1.375v for 4.0GHz?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2009)

no its 1.56v


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah I see. I need a new motherboard to push my 920 further. Do you have any suggestions for me cd? I'm stuck at 3.5 being my max 100% stable. Here is a screenshot of my current setup:http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2017/__10.jpg 
I'm on water now so pushing the vcore to the 1.55 range is definitely an option.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2009)

3.5 isn't bad adn that old school K9A2 was my 1st AM2+ mobo as well its not a chicken mobo push some volts


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)

Is there a way to find out what week your CPU was made without physically looking at the heat spreader?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 3.5 isn't bad adn that old school K9A2 was my 1st AM2+ mobo as well its not a chicken mobo push some volts



Any little tricks you know of about the k9a2? Other than having no NB multi it seems to be a decent board. I want a 3.8 benchmark run 






CPU Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=513425

That is the highest it's ever booted. Won't bench though.



Neo4 said:


> Is there a way to find out what week your CPU was made without physically looking at the heat spreader?



Doh! Someone forgot to write it down.


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Any little tricks you know of about the k9a2? Other than having no NB multi it seems to be a decent board. I want a 3.8 benchmark run
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take out two dimms


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2009)

woot another 4.2ghz











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=515356


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2009)

the ram will do 800 CL3 and 1066 CL4 but takes more volts than the cpu's mem controller can handle


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 25, 2009)

Im doing 4-4-4-1T @ 2.3V. Is that safe?
Also, the date code on my Phenom II is 0849. (2nd Week of December, bought mine on Jan 18th) lolz.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2009)

your XMS2 has promos and i ran mine at that voltage for a very very long time.


mines @2.55v so


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> your XMS2 has promos and i ran mine at that voltage for a very very long time.
> 
> 
> mines @2.55v so



My XMS2 revision = 1.3
;-\


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> My XMS2 revision = 1.3
> ;-\



wait those are D9's lol 2.3v is a little much for them but hey whatever works


here is a tease for what is to come






superpi with the cpu@4.1ghz/ram@1066 4-4-4-12 coming up


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> wait those are D9's lol 2.3v is a little much for them but hey whatever works




Yeah, D9GMH to be exact.


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, you should soo change your CPU in your system specs to Opteron 1300 Black Edition, that is awesome. Which mobo are you using that is picking it up as that?

Nice OC btw


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> Wow, you should soo change your CPU in your system specs to Opteron 1300 Black Edition, that is awesome. Which mobo are you using that is picking it up as that?
> 
> Nice OC btw



all of them pick it up as that but i'm on a crosshair II formula


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> all of them pick it up as that but i'm on a crosshair II formula



SO what cpu is that 945ES?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 25, 2009)

I thought the 950ES's read out as opteron 1300's....


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> SO what cpu is that 945ES?





ShadowFold said:


> I thought the 950ES's read out as opteron 1300's....



945ES reads as opty 1300BE


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 945ES reads as opty 1300BE



Odd, wonder why that is?

Oh well, looks like an awesome chip!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Odd, wonder why that is?
> 
> Oh well, looks like an awesome chip!



tis a very nice chip going to end up dead soon though









2.8v may be a little to much for the mem controller

cpu is overvolted to hell to compensate for this


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hot dAyum!


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 25, 2009)

has anyone noticed any kind of performance increase in pushing the HT Link up?  I have my PII 940 just 200Mhz faster at 2.0Ghz but was wondering if anyone had success with pushing it higher and if it netted any real benefis?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> has anyone noticed any kind of performance increase in pushing the HT Link up?  I have my PII 940 just 200Mhz faster at 2.0Ghz but was wondering if anyone had success with pushing it higher and if it netted any real benefis?



mines @2.1ghz


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 25, 2009)

Mine on 1.25V caps out at 2.38Ghz.
Just to let you kno cdawall... the Phenom II's Mem Controller... is built on 37nm. They are getting experience at making stuff smaller I guess.. lol. You will see major improvements with the C3 revision later this year. ;-)


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

cd, or anybody that knows.. what type of cooling are you using on you're amd's?? just water or chilled?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 25, 2009)

I am using air cooling and it is stable at 3.75Ghz... I am using a Zerotherm Nirvana NV120, it keeps my PII 940 at 36C- 40C under load and around 34C at idle.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

So the watercooling is on the way!!! and yes i'm psuped.. (not sure how you spell that?), but here's the deal.. i don't like xternal resevoirs... i take my pc places so it's all gotta stay inside the case.  i'm thinkin of mounting the rad which is 2x120mm on the back of the case in the antec 1200 where the two exhaust fans are and putting the pump in the front toward the top of the case.. this should minimze hose needed and give me more room to play with inside the case.. anybody got any ideas.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> So the watercooling is on the way!!! and yes i'm psuped.. (not sure how you spell that?), but here's the deal.. i don't like xternal resevoirs... i take my pc places so it's all gotta stay inside the case.  i'm thinkin of mounting the rad which is 2x120mm on the back of the case in the antec 1200 where the two exhaust fans are and putting the pump in the front toward the top of the case.. this should minimze hose needed and give me more room to play with inside the case.. anybody got any ideas.



if you can get us a pic of your current system we can help you out with the mounting.  Maybe you might want to create a new thread though.  Link us if you do.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I am using air cooling and it is stable at 3.75Ghz... I am using a Zerotherm Nirvana NV120, it keeps my PII 940 at 36C- 40C under load and around 34C at idle.


What are you using for load testing, and what is your vcore set at? There's no way that cooler is going to keep an overvolted PII at 40C under full load. Most water kits won't do that.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah i see about 48 at 3.8Ghz 1.50v on my thermalright ultra120 extreme with the cpu/hsf both lapped with 2500grit... something isn't right.. maybe the board temp but the core is much hotter i'm assuming?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 25, 2009)

Wile E said:


> What are you using for load testing, and what is your vcore set at? There's no way that cooler is going to keep an overvolted PII at 40C under full load. Most water kits won't do that.



Thats what I'm saying!? 40c at 3.7GHz full load on AIR? 
At default voltage my full load on water is 42C. At 1.51v its 47C, thats how water shines. I wanna know what his temps are with OCCT stability testing.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 25, 2009)

I Cannot remember who asked does the ht link and northbridge speed being increased make a performance difference and after bench a few test the answer is definitely yes. Real world i'm not so sure but in certain benches like science mark definitely yes.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 25, 2009)

NB FOR sure increases performance. I'm not too familiar with how HT effects performance though. I usually try and keep it around 2000 if I'm going for a suicide run for stability purposes.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 25, 2009)

Can i be a part of this club? PP Mguire went back to his beloved AMD 
No bs install, no bs oc. Straight up raised multi to 18 for 3.6ghz right now on 1.5v. When i go home ill play with it some more. Right now im on air cooling so dont ask my temps lol. 
I  AMD


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2009)

need to get some more outta the ram

hopefully they do 1150 4-4-4-12


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> What are you using for load testing, and what is your vcore set at? There's no way that cooler is going to keep an overvolted PII at 40C under full load. Most water kits won't do that.



I was going off memory and hadn't run it since I first got the CPU back in January but I use 4 iterations of 'toast' and i have my vcore at 1.5V but the Vdroop drops it to 1.488V.  I checked again and I was prone to a little hyperbole in my last post... my cooler under 100% load with 4 iterations of 'toast' runs at 43C after a 1 hour load and is completely stable.  My idle is correct with it at 33C-34C.  The ambient temp of my office is typically 68-70F. I will run the test again and take screenshots if you want.

One more thing Wile E...I see youre running a raid 0 config with a pair of seagate 320GB drives I have the same drives and I was thinking of going to a raid to give them a little longer lease on life...does it make a big difference in performance and what kind of raid controller would you recommend?  I am afraid of running it from my motherboard software because of data corruption and loss.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I was going off memory and hadn't run it since I first got the CPU back in January but I use 4 iterations of 'toast' and i have my vcore at 1.5V but the Vdroop drops it to 1.488V.  I checked again and I was prone to a little hyperbole in my last post... my cooler under 100% load with 4 iterations of 'toast' runs at 43C after a 1 hour load and is completely stable.  My idle is correct with it at 33C-34C.  The ambient temp of my office is typically 68-70F. I will run the test again and take screenshots if you want.
> 
> One more thing Wile E...I see youre running a raid 0 config with a pair of seagate 320GB drives I have the same drives and I was thinking of going to a raid to give them a little longer lease on life...does it make a big difference in performance and what kind of raid controller would you recommend?  I am afraid of running it from my motherboard software because of data corruption and loss.


It doesn't really make that big of a difference in day to day use, but it does make a difference if you transfer a lot of large files between drives. Photoshop seems to like a RAID setup as well.

But, if you have to buy a controller card to do it, I suggest against it. The only controller cards worth it are over $100. For that price, I'd just go ahead and buy a 1TB F1 instead. Faster than the 320GB 7200.11's, and a hell of a lot more storage. lol.

As far as your cpu, use OCCT on the Linpack setting to test temps. Toast isn't doing it's job properly if you are only getting to 43C at that Vcore. You should be in the 50's at least.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 26, 2009)

I ordered a X4 940, can I join now, even though it hasn't arrived yet?


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 26, 2009)

Woot






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=515984


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I ordered a X4 940, can I join now, even though it hasn't arrived yet?



yep!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 26, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I ordered a X4 940, can I join now, even though it hasn't arrived yet?



Once you video tape yourself sacrificing 6 small animals using plastic straws.

No, I am kidding! I will add you


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Once you video tape yourself sacrificing 6 small animals using plastic straws.
> 
> No, I am kidding! I will add you



we need a leadercard update!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 26, 2009)

I would make you leader if I could


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> we need a leadercard update!



I agree...ive had mine @3812mhz witch should be high enough to get on the top 5


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, just repost those.. I gotta go in 10 mins I wanna get a few things done before I go!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Once you video tape yourself sacrificing 6 small animals using plastic straws.



Dude, don't give me any ideas... once my best friend and I hit a deer while driving down the road, we drove back to my house and got an ax, cut the head off of the deer and then took it back to his house and gave it to his mom as a gift.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I would make you leader if I could



so not what i meant



ShadowFold said:


> Oh, just repost those.. I gotta go in 10 mins I wanna get a few things done before I go!



there you go 



jbunch07 said:


> I agree...ive had mine @3812mhz witch should be high enough to get on the top 5



hehe maybe not



cdawall said:


> just pushed the ram to 2.4v its not doing CL4 oh well its a cheap 2x2GB kit not much to be expected. i will try with some D9DCD's later just toying with the idea of 3vdimm+phenom2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> It doesn't really make that big of a difference in day to day use, but it does make a difference if you transfer a lot of large files between drives. Photoshop seems to like a RAID setup as well.
> 
> But, if you have to buy a controller card to do it, I suggest against it. The only controller cards worth it are over $100. For that price, I'd just go ahead and buy a 1TB F1 instead. Faster than the 320GB 7200.11's, and a hell of a lot more storage. lol.
> 
> As far as your cpu, use OCCT on the Linpack setting to test temps. Toast isn't doing it's job properly if you are only getting to 43C at that Vcore. You should be in the 50's at least.



Ok...getting OCCT right now and I will run it tonight and see what happens...


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> so not what i meant
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oh come on...


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> so not what i meant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you find out what batch your PII is?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 26, 2009)

On the CPU itself. You may also find out what batch by using AMD's version of CPUID's I think.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> NB FOR sure increases performance. I'm not too familiar with how HT effects performance though. I usually try and keep it around 2000 if I'm going for a suicide run for stability purposes.



for a fact NB increases performance by a lot, HT I never saw much on my 9850 or 9950.  HT i never saw an increase really, NB however was a world of a difference.  I dont know how the Phenom IIs react to HT however.



PP Mguire said:


> Can i be a part of this club? PP Mguire went back to his beloved AMD
> No bs install, no bs oc. Straight up raised multi to 18 for 3.6ghz right now on 1.5v. When i go home ill play with it some more. Right now im on air cooling so dont ask my temps lol.
> I  AMD



Welcome back PP, congrats!



cdawall said:


> need to get some more outta the ram
> 
> hopefully they do 1150 4-4-4-12





PP Mguire said:


> Woot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  good start


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 26, 2009)

Highest i can go right now stable is 3.8ghz due to my cooler. TRUE 120 Black with Noctua fans will be on the way next week.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> for a fact NB increases performance by a lot, HT I never saw much on my 9850 or 9950.  HT i never saw an increase really, NB however was a world of a difference.  I dont know how the Phenom IIs react to HT however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Phenom is going to react significantly to HT OCing. The bandwidth is already more than the Phenom can use. You have to get into multi socket boards for it to make any credible difference. I bet anything over 1500MHz is moot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Highest i can go right now stable is 3.8ghz due to my cooler. TRUE 120 Black with Noctua fans will be on the way next week.



so I take you are on the factory heatsink?  What are your temps like?



Wile E said:


> No Phenom is going to react significantly to HT OCing. The bandwidth is already more than the Phenom can use. You have to get into multi socket boards for it to make any credible difference. I bet anything over 1500MHz is moot.



Makes a lot of sense, AMD is amazing in multi socket configurations


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, intermittent/random BSODs are ticking me off...
lol, dropped the RAM voltage to 2.2V and dropped timings to 5-5-5-14-18-1T to see if that was the issue... no go...
Next up on the chopping block is bringing the voltage on the PII to 1.425V (its at 1.4V right now)... its 1hr AoD stable... so im running out of options.
--
here are my voltages
CPU Voltage- 1.400V
NB Voltage- 1.30V
HT Voltage- 1.25V (stock as its running 2Ghz right now)
SB PLL voltage- 1.25V
DRAM Voltage- 2.2V


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Well, intermittent/random BSODs are ticking me off...
> lol, dropped the RAM voltage to 2.2V and dropped timings to 5-5-5-14-18-1T to see if that was the issue... no go...
> Next up on the chopping block is bringing the voltage on the PII to 1.425V (its at 1.4V right now)... its 1hr AoD stable... so im running out of options.
> --
> ...


Bring your ram off of 1T. Almost no DDR2 will happily run at 1T.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Can i be a part of this club? PP Mguire went back to his beloved AMD
> No bs install, no bs oc. Straight up raised multi to 18 for 3.6ghz right now on 1.5v. When i go home ill play with it some more. Right now im on air cooling so dont ask my temps lol.
> I  AMD



Happy to hear you have my old PII up and running. She will run 3.8 on 1.5v with a bit of tweaking.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Bring your ram off of 1T. Almost no DDR2 will happily run at 1T.



Its Micron D9GMH... figured it would handle 1T @ 4-4-4-14-24 @ 2.3V... passes MemTest 24hrs at that speed and since its rated at 4-4-4-12-14 2T @ 2.1V.

Also... I can't seem to get the board to release it from 1T... I told to BIOS to force it on 2T but no go... ;-\


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 26, 2009)

DDR2 just doesn't like to run at 1T, that' really all there is to it.
But if you like to run it there we're nobody to stop you.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 26, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> DDR2 just doesn't like to run at 1T, that' really all there is to it.
> But if you like to run it there we're nobody to stop you.



I kno... just find it awkward that is passes memtest but still causes the BSODs.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I kno... just find it awkward that is passes memtest but still causes the BSODs.



Run memtest now. Using 2.3V might have degraded them.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so I take you are on the factory heatsink?  What are your temps like?


Im on my Zalman like in the sys specs   At 3.8 1.5v im peaking 68c load.



Paulieg said:


> Happy to hear you have my old PII up and running. She will run 3.8 on 1.5v with a bit of tweaking.


I has her at 3.8. Going for further when i get my new cooling setup.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Run memtest now. Using 2.3V might have degraded them.



I ran it yesterday at-
4-4-4-20-25-1T @ 2.3V and passed. (I was on my desktop downstairs most of the time yesterday).
Ran it for 12 hrs and it passed w/ no errors.
--
@ PP- 68C Load... WTF?!!
I have mine at 1.4V @ 3.5Ghz and on the stock cooler and have yet to pass 55C under load.  sheesh.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 26, 2009)

Your still in the safe zone thats why. Btw, thats individual core temp. Not cpu reading.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Im on my Zalman like in the sys specs   At 3.8 1.5v im peaking 68c load.
> 
> 
> I has her at 3.8. Going for further when i get my new cooling setup.



cool, temps are a bit on the hot side already.  Let me ask you, would you be intrested in selling the mounting hardware of the Zalman or have a spare laying around.  I got me a Zalman cooler, but no mounting hardware.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 26, 2009)

Mounting hardware for which setup? Im currently using my AM2 mounts 

Well idk what i changed. Its not going over 57 now  Meh thats alot better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Mounting hardware for which setup? Im currently using my AM2 mounts
> 
> Well idk what i changed. Its not going over 57 now  Meh thats alot better.



i need mounts for the am2.  the clip.  Wondering if you had a spare by anychance.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 26, 2009)

Nah i only bought one and im usin it sorry bro. But when i get my True if i dont put this Zalman on another machine i might part with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Nah i only bought one and im usin it sorry bro. But when i get my True if i dont put this Zalman on another machine i might part with it.



cool, thanks man, let me know


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, DRAM isn't the issue. Ruled it out. Its doing fine @ 4-4-4-12-1T @ 2.1V (Its spec'd voltage @ Spec'd speeds).
I ramped the voltage up on the Phenom II back to 1.45V so we will see how it goes over the next 2-3 days..
The BSOD I get says something about USB Ports n what not... maybe its the NB not getting enough voltage?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2009)

here add this, the most stable i've come up with so far using the Asus M3A79-T...


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool, thanks man, let me know


what mount you need CP? I may have something kickin around


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i need mounts for the am2.  the clip.  Wondering if you had a spare by anychance.



which clip do you have cause i dont have an AM2 mount and its still works lol LGA775 mount turned about 20 degrees is two mount holes lined up and works perfect hehe


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 26, 2009)

So, Vista 32bit vs Vista 64bit. Which one clocks higher on a Phenom II? Is that still an issue?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 26, 2009)

Neither will matter on overclocks. I HIGHLY recommend getting Vista 64 tho, I've been using 32bit for the longest time and 64bit is almost twice as fast.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm using Windows 7 64 beta now. Usually use Vista 64. Since the Vista 64 key can be used on 32 and 64 bit versions I was thinking about trying 32bit to see if I can get higher clocks. Although, I don't believe that applies to Phenom II's, only the B2 stepping Phenom I's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> what mount you need CP? I may have something kickin around



the one for the Zalman cooler, i need the clips or whatever other mount I may need.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> which clip do you have cause i dont have an AM2 mount and its still works lol LGA775 mount turned about 20 degrees is two mount holes lined up and works perfect hehe



I dont have any mount   Just the cooler


----------



## Wile E (Feb 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I dont have any mount   Just the cooler



Duck tape. lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Duct tape. lol


Corrected


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

Yup.... do it the Red Green way, thats if the Americans seen that 30min comedy show on the weekends..... he uses Duct Tape for everything lol


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2009)

crosshair II formula now FS @$125 and XFX 8800GTS 512mb @$75 if anyone wants to help me out in getting phase and a DDR3 mobo


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=77880


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 27, 2009)

To bad im like broke. Id love the Crosshair. Actualy, id love both.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2009)

i love the mobo to but getting some 2600s from jr and i want to xfire them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Corrected





zip ties do work however


----------



## Wile E (Feb 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Corrected



Nope, I was referring to the brand.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Nope, I was referring to the brand.


Use Gorilla tape! you wont get it off after the fact, but its way better than DT lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 27, 2009)

somebody wanna tell me what the default NB voltage is for my mobo please and the southbridge.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 28, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517793
Ratcheted everything down finally... 100% stable no more BSODs...
4-4-3-12-14-1T @ DDR2-833 @ 2.1V


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 28, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> somebody wanna tell me what the default NB voltage is for my mobo please and the southbridge.



I believe AMD overdrive will tell you...but would not recomend using it to overclock...I never had much luck with it on the PII's bios works allot better...but it should tell you what sb and nb voltage is under the clock/voltage control


----------



## Super XP (Feb 28, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517793
> Ratcheted everything down finally... 100% stable no more BSODs...
> 4-4-3-12-14-1T @ DDR2-833 @ 2.1V


Wow, now that is what I call nice timings. Corsair really rocks. Good Stuff.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 1, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> I believe AMD overdrive will tell you...but would not recomend using it to overclock...I never had much luck with it on the PII's bios works allot better...but it should tell you what sb and nb voltage is under the clock/voltage control



I forgot about Overdrive. Thanks


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Wow, now that is what I call nice timings. Corsair really rocks. Good Stuff.



lol mine are 1120 4-4-4-12 on micron D9DCD's hehe


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone that bought their 940, 720, 810, 920 in the past 30 days from newegg please PM me ASAP!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 1, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517793
> Ratcheted everything down finally... 100% stable no more BSODs...
> 4-4-3-12-14-1T @ DDR2-833 @ 2.1V



Very nice timings.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 1, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol mine are 1120 4-4-4-12 on micron D9DCD's hehe


Those are even better timings. Not bad at all. How much voltage are you feeding those beasts? The most I can do is 4-4-4-15 at 2.1v in DDR2-800 and 5-5-5-15 at 2.2v in DDR2-1066.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 1, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol mine are 1120 4-4-4-12 on micron D9DCD's hehe



I can show you 3-3-3-14-18-1T @ DDR2-833 @ 2.3V if you want. ;-)
I did do a bench run @ 3-3-3-10-15-1T but it wasn't 24/7 stable @ 2.3V had to bump it to 2.4V to get Memtest24hr stable.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone that bought their 940, 720, 810, 920 in the past 30 days from newegg please PM me ASAP!!!



i got my 720BE what did you need



Super XP said:


> Those are even better timings. Not bad at all. How much voltage are you feeding those beasts? The most I can do is 4-4-4-15 at 2.1v in DDR2-800 and 5-5-5-15 at 2.2v in DDR2-1066.



2.7-2.9v



Flyordie said:


> I can show you 3-3-3-14-18-1T @ DDR2-833 @ 2.3V if you want. ;-)
> I did do a bench run @ 3-3-3-10-15-1T but it wasn't 24/7 stable @ 2.3V had to bump it to 2.4V to get Memtest24hr stable.



i can show you 3-3-3-8 up to 900


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 1, 2009)

ooooohh... but is that at 1T or 2T?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> ooooohh... but is that at 1T or 2T?



only tested 2T would you like to see 1 T i'm sure they can do it


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice. ;-)


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Nice. ;-)



1T


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 1, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 1T




Thats at 2.7-2.9V?  ...
Thats alot for D9 parts... I suspect they will be dying soon?


----------



## Super XP (Mar 1, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i got my 720BE what did you need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just insane. Your Memory will most likely be able to handle this kind of voltage with good cooling but I would be very worried about the motherboard. I've seen DDR mobo's fry the DIMMs with voltages like this. 

1T vs. 2T? There is no way in this world a DDR2 module can run 1T unless you have LN or something running very low speeds.

*Update:* I just noticed the size of your DDR2 memory, at 256MB x 2 there really is no limit IMO. But if you had 1GB, 2GB & even 4GB rams, that would be a different story.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Thats at 2.7-2.9V?  ...
> Thats alot for D9 parts... I suspect they will be dying soon?



D9DCD is way oldschool



Super XP said:


> That is just insane. Your Memory will most likely be able to handle this kind of voltage with good cooling but I would be very worried about the motherboard. I've seen DDR mobo's fry the DIMMs with voltages like this.
> 
> 1T vs. 2T? There is no way in this world a DDR2 module can run 1T unless you have LN or something running very low speeds.
> 
> *Update:* I just noticed the size of your DDR2 memory, at 256MB x 2 there really is no limit IMO. But if you had 1GB, 2GB & even 4GB rams, that would be a different story.




mobo is designed for this 2 phases just for the ram


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 1, 2009)

I might be getting another 940 soon


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I might be getting another 940 soon



hopefully you will


----------



## Super XP (Mar 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I might be getting another 940 soon


NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I might be getting another 940 soon



ANOTHER 940?! How many have you gone through?!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I might be getting another 940 soon



I didn't know you ever had one to start. What happened to it?

Edit: ZipZoomFly is shitty at inventory, so I won't have my 940 Black until late next week.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 2, 2009)

these pics are huge.. sorry i really dont' know how to use my own camera.. but i got watercooling for my 940 and figured i'd show ya guys... let me know if there is something you think i should change or do differently... this is my first watercooling attempt. 


temps are about 30c on the core at 1.52v and 47 or so load at 3.9Ghz.. i'll be goin for 4 but not sure i'll make it.. my 940 hates me.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2009)

All I can say is I know Intel is the king but not by much this PII at 3.7ghz in my system burns the hell out of dvds and renders video at least as good as a Q9550 at 3.7ghz.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 2, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I can show you 3-3-3-14-18-1T @ DDR2-833 @ 2.3V if you want. ;-)
> I did do a bench run @ 3-3-3-10-15-1T but it wasn't 24/7 stable @ 2.3V had to bump it to 2.4V to get Memtest24hr stable.



My old G.Skill Promos sticks would run 1t all the way to 900Mhz. 4-4-3-5 1T 900MHz to be exact. They performed better at 1000Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 2, 2009)

These are my current settings.....


----------



## Wartz (Mar 2, 2009)

How are you increasing your HT link so much with only a 5mhz oc on the bus? Is it just my motherboard that limits me to a x8 HT multiplier? (Biostar TA790GX A2+) Or am I missing something here.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> My old G.Skill Promos sticks would run 1t all the way to 900Mhz. 4-4-3-5 1T 900MHz to be exact. They performed better at 1000Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T.



Mine will probably do better but I don't wanna push these D9s very hard as its all the DDR2 I have.

Will be looking at 2x2GB kits REAL soon as a 24/7 solution.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 2, 2009)

WOw, nice setup exodusprime1337. You got the case I am looking into getting real soon. My 900 Gaming case just doesn't cut it anymore. NO room to play around in.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 2, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> these pics are huge.. sorry i really dont' know how to use my own camera.. but i got watercooling for my 940 and figured i'd show ya guys... let me know if there is something you think i should change or do differently... this is my first watercooling attempt.
> 
> 
> temps are about 30c on the core at 1.52v and 47 or so load at 3.9Ghz.. i'll be goin for 4 but not sure i'll make it.. my 940 hates me.



Looking good Exo. Now go for 4.0! 1.5v+!!!


----------



## Super XP (Mar 2, 2009)

If you are using a digital camera, you won't be able to adjust the size of pictures you take, it all has to do with what mega pixel your camera is. But when you upload the picture so that you can display it on the forum, that page should give you an option  to reduce the size. I usually use something for a 17" to 19" screen. I think that is 1600 x 1200 or so.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah they're huge.. i cleaned it up a bit, i'm gonna throw up a case mod gallery and stuff in a bit.. i'm still working on 4 i'm worried about temps still though, it seems like it take 1.6v or so to get 4.. i can post to the desktop but it's no where near stable.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 3, 2009)

Wartz said:


> How are you increasing your HT link so much with only a 5mhz oc on the bus? Is it just my motherboard that limits me to a x8 HT multiplier? (Biostar TA790GX A2+) Or am I missing something here.



if you push up your NB Multi you can push up your HT without raising the FSB.. but I think you get more performance from just increasing your NB...increasing your HT will mess with RAM timings and I hate playing with those beyond the 5-5-5-15 type settings


----------



## Mazda_nor (Mar 4, 2009)

hey guy's whats up? I'm new to the forms but have a cpuz dump for ya to look at

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=520154


----------



## dog-tag (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi guy's I had some help off you a little while back, and I need some more if any one has the time. Built my new system.

AMD phenom II 940
ASUS M3N-HT Delux
Corsair 8500 c5d mem 2gigs
On first starting up the comp the first screen is showing that the memory is running 800mhz and cpu-z is showing the mem as pc2 6400 I have incresed the mem voltage to 2.1v and have changed the bios from auto to 1066mhz. I am pretty computer knowledgeable, but with the new bios and learning my way around I am a bit lost
Help !    lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 4, 2009)

Make sure you set your timings correctly too.


----------



## dog-tag (Mar 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Make sure you set your timings correctly too.



What should they be ?
Thanks


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 4, 2009)

What are the official specs? Pretty much all ram sticks are different.. My Corsairs do 2.1v 5-5-5-18 1066mhz and their only spec'd to do 800 so that's pretty good.


----------



## dog-tag (Mar 4, 2009)

The memory is corsair dominator  XMS-8500C5D G  LATENCY 5-5-5-15


----------



## Super XP (Mar 4, 2009)

dog-tag said:


> The memory is corsair dominator  XMS-8500C5D G  LATENCY 5-5-5-15


Set your memory at the exact specs, it should work. All DDR2 mobo's default to DDR2-800 for anything higher than DDR2-800 because most most default to 1.8v and most DDR2-1066's require 2.1v to 2.2v. So just manually set them and all should be good.


----------



## dog-tag (Mar 4, 2009)

I have set the memory timinings to 5-5-5-15 and have increased the voltage to 2.1v but it is still showing the mem as pc2 -6400
?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 4, 2009)

DICE runs coming this weekend


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 4, 2009)

OH shi- can't wait for that. Can't wait to see some 6ghz runs


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

Does anyone have one of the new AM3 chips?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 4, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Does anyone have one of the new AM3 chips?




I'm buying a 720BE soon hopefully


----------



## cdawall (Mar 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> OH shi- can't wait for that. Can't wait to see some 6ghz runs



maybe 5.5ghz wont get 6 on DICE



Castiel said:


> Does anyone have one of the new AM3 chips?



i have a 945BE


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 4, 2009)

Shadow i already sent him the money for the 720BE so i should be getting it.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 5, 2009)

dog-tag said:


> I have set the memory timinings to 5-5-5-15 and have increased the voltage to 2.1v but it is still showing the mem as pc2 -6400
> ?


Make sure in the boot up section of the bios you set "Force Bios". I don't see any other reason why it wouldn't work. Let us know.


----------



## Mazda_nor (Mar 5, 2009)

so how do i join the OC club?


----------



## Super XP (Mar 5, 2009)

Mazda_nor said:


> so how do i join the OC club?


Show us what you have in terms of OC'ing the Phenom II


----------



## Mazda_nor (Mar 5, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=520154 4100  that's as high as i got it but it wasnt stable i can run 3.7 stable on air


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 5, 2009)

What kinda volts are you using at 4.1ghz?


----------



## Mazda_nor (Mar 5, 2009)

it was 1.55 & i was a 46 idle i didnt think i could hit that on air i kinda suprised myself cause for a while i couldnt get past 3933 (19*207) i didnt wanna push the volts that high cause i didnt wanna fry it, but i can still turn it to new egg so i did it


----------



## Super XP (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice OC.

ShadowFold nice avatar, looks like Greek Orthodox.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 5, 2009)

Dammit JBunch, squeezed me out of the top 5! Shadow, make it top 6! 







CPU Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=513425

hah


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 5, 2009)

nice oc johny!

i need to work on my FSB speeds


----------



## cdawall (Mar 5, 2009)

i have the top 3 to myself he hasn't updated yet all of mine are 4ghz+


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i have the top 3 to myself he hasn't updated yet all of mine are 4ghz+



yea but you cheated! 


im jk!


----------



## Mazda_nor (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah but i have one for the top 5 as well....i think it puts me at 2 or 3


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm special because I got 3.8GHz with a 920. You cheaters and your 940's! 
Shadow should make a 920 top 5.


----------



## Mazda_nor (Mar 5, 2009)

lol its not cheating, its getting a chip with out a locked multiplier


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 5, 2009)

[napolean]LUCKY![/napolean]


----------



## Mazda_nor (Mar 5, 2009)

here's what im at stable....i need water


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 5, 2009)

Question, will Win32 OS' yield better OC results over a 64bit OS?


----------



## Mazda_nor (Mar 5, 2009)

im not to sure, i was running windows 7 earlyer 64 bit, but it wouldn't let me play cod4 PB kept kicking me out, so i went back to Xp


----------



## Wile E (Mar 5, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Question, will Win32 OS' yield better OC results over a 64bit OS?



I haven't seen a difference in my testing. I just stick with x64, and only go to XP for the oddball program that hates X64.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah OK. Was hoping it was true so I could hit 4.0 with my 920.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok, time for a 4Ghz run. 
Will post back with findings. ;-)
EDIT-
FAIL. Can't get over 300Mhz FSB. ;-(
Even tried bumping the NB Voltage to 1.35V to no avail. 
HT Speed is set at 1.7Ghz.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> yea but you cheated!
> 
> 
> im jk!





if it makes you feel better my M4A78T-E DDR*3* board just came in and i have some samsung HCF8's and micron D9JNL's to play with to


----------



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Ok, time for a 4Ghz run.
> Will post back with findings. ;-)
> EDIT-
> FAIL. Can't get over 300Mhz FSB. ;-(
> ...


Try upping the NB volts more, like 1.55v or something. I think it's safe up until 1.60v as max.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2009)

*AMD CPU Virtual Overclocking Contest *
http://www.tomshardware.com/contest/amd_overclocking/&/0902e


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2009)

hehe


----------



## Mazda_nor (Mar 6, 2009)

so can i get into the over clocker's club?


----------



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2009)

No unless you can hit over 4.5GHz on the 940 
Just kidding, your're in


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2009)

well its like this, You have a AMD Phenom CPU, you are overclocking it, so that means you can join without having to ask that question, now for me i don't own any such but i do make inputs myself.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2009)

That was my point, just posting in the thread makes you part of the OC'ing team.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2009)

I dont own Ph2, i do overclock (altho its not much but it helped me overcome bottlenecking with the 1950 Pro AGP) If i had the time and money this machine would probably be at 2.7GHz running a 3850.


----------



## Mazda_nor (Mar 6, 2009)

WOOOOOO......well i didn't wanna be rude or anything i thought i should ask thanks guys!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 6, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Try upping the NB volts more, like 1.55v or something. I think it's safe up until 1.60v as max.



Seriously Super? Default is 1.175v I believe? I thought 1.4v was the MAX recommended for air or water?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Seriously Super? Default is 1.175v I believe? I thought 1.4v was the MAX recommended for air or water?



i have run up to 1.8v which is "death" spot



so my rig is up and running what benchies does everyone want to see? so far i'm running 3.9 and ram @1600 CL7


----------



## Wartz (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 6, 2009)

So, if you guys look at my system specs, do you think my PSU may be a possible bottleneck? Reason I'm asking is because this morning I was trying 3.8 again at 1.55v on the CPU and 1.4v on the NB. I saved the BIOS settings and went into the kitchen to get some coffee. When I came back  to my computer it was turned off. I turned it on and put it back to my 100% stable setting (3.5) and it booted right up like it normally would. Is that a sign of the PSU not giving enough juice?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 6, 2009)

No that's a Channel Well unit, they are really good. You're fine in that department.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 6, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> So, if you guys look at my system specs, do you think my PSU may be a possible bottleneck? Reason I'm asking is because this morning I was trying 3.8 again at 1.55v on the CPU and 1.4v on the NB. I saved the BIOS settings and went into the kitchen to get some coffee. When I came back  to my computer it was turned off. I turned it on and put it back to my 100% stable setting (3.5) and it booted right up like it normally would. Is that a sign of the PSU not giving enough juice?



mightve just been to much for it to handle some chips are like that dont worry

might be a bad batch or the motherboards fault or faulty bios

cooling wise is great

is that a sb 790 or a sb600


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 6, 2009)

btw i have my x3 720be sitting next to me tormenting me to fk, i dont have my mobo yet and this mobo isnt am2+ so ill have to wait another week minimum

i had a funny pic to upload of me giving the box the middle finger but it wouldnt upload to tpu


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> mightve just been to much for it to handle some chips are like that dont worry
> 
> might be a bad batch or the motherboards fault or faulty bios
> 
> ...



Its a 790FX, SB600. My only real bottleneck is my motherboard. I'm not able to adjust the NB multiplier. Because I have a 920 I have no CPU multiplier option either. I overclock by adjusting the bus frequency which raises the NB frequency. But yeah, I didn't think it was my PSU. Thats just never happened to me before.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 6, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Its a 790FX, SB600. My only real bottleneck is my motherboard. I'm not able to adjust the NB multiplier. Because I have a 920 I have no CPU multiplier option either. I overclock by adjusting the bus frequency which raises the NB frequency. But yeah, I didn't think it was my PSU. Thats just never happened to me before.



you just answered your own question its the NB try giving it some more juice (Voltage) see if that solved the issue just a tad of a bump but you know that already


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey cd, what are you using for cooling?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 6, 2009)

AMD Phenom II 940BE, Asus Crosshair Formula, 4GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066, EVGA GTX 285.

Currently in the mail..


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> Hey cd, what are you using for cooling?



water



Bluefox1115 said:


> AMD Phenom II 940BE, Asus Crosshair Formula, 4GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066, EVGA GTX 285.
> 
> Currently in the mail..



if you need any help with the mobo PM me


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 7, 2009)

I got it all today


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like you need a bios update


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 7, 2009)

Shadow, how about a 920 top 5?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Looks like you need a bios update



What makes you say that?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 7, 2009)

Your bios should read it as a Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition, not Phenom II


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Your bios should read it as a Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition, not Phenom II



It does, I just have an old version of CPU-Z. I'll get the new one now.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 7, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=521811


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=521811



were is 4.2ghz?


----------



## Super XP (Mar 7, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Seriously Super? Default is 1.175v I believe? I thought 1.4v was the MAX recommended for air or water?


I have my NB voltage set to 1.55v because I'm using all four DDR2 DIMMs for a total of 8GB of Dual Channel memory. According to ASUS tech support 1.6v is safe, anything higher and you are looking for trouble.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 7, 2009)

Hrmm.. I too am using all four dimms... testing time later tonight. Right now its KILLZONE 2 TIME!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

Super XP said:


> *AMD CPU Virtual Overclocking Contest *
> http://www.tomshardware.com/contest/amd_overclocking/&/0902e





johnnyfiive said:


> Hrmm.. I too am using all four dimms... testing time later tonight. Right now its KILLZONE 2 TIME!



enjoy


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 7, 2009)

cdawall said:


> were is 4.2ghz?



Give me some time, I've only had about three hours to bond with the chip so far.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Give me some time, I've only had about three hours to bond with the chip so far.



pssht i killed my 720 in a day


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 7, 2009)

cdawall said:


> pssht i killed my 720 in a day



Lol, I like to pace myself 

I've got pracitcally a new rig here, the only stuff that carried over from my 9850BE was teh PSUs, HDD and mobo.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Lol, I like to pace myself
> 
> I've got pracitcally a new rig here, the only stuff that carried over from my 9850BE was teh PSUs, HDD and mobo.



lol oh well i'm learning a new machine to DDR3+AM3 is a pain in the ass


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 7, 2009)

Damn, where is everyone getting all the 945ES chips?
Or is it the same chip just making it's rounds?


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2009)

Well.. I'm just starting off here and I'm starting with my RAM.  I'm able to set the RAM to 1066 in the bios, set the voltage and timings however upon restart my RAM timings change to 5 7-7-24 and it seems to give me different options of timings depending on the speed of the RAM.  Very confusing.  My question is, how can I set the RAM to 1066 and have my 5 5-5-15 timings with this board?

PII X3 720
2x2gb G.Skill Pi Black 1066 2.1v
DFI 790GX LP Jr. 1/21/09 biols.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> Well.. I'm just starting off here and I'm starting with my RAM.  I'm able to set the RAM to 1066 in the bios, set the voltage and timings however upon restart my RAM timings change to 5 7-7-24 and it seems to give me different options of timings depending on the speed of the RAM.  Very confusing.  My question is, how can I set the RAM to 1066 and have my 5 5-5-15 timings with this board?
> 
> PII X3 720
> 2x2gb G.Skill Pi Black 1066 2.1v
> DFI 790GX LP Jr. 1/21/09 biols.


Is there some sort of option where you have to enable manual timing control? My NF4 DFI board is like that.


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2009)

Well after reading up on it my only option is to run 5 5-5-16 because unfortunately with this current bios the higher the RAM speed the more lower timing options you have.  Strange but true.  I'm going to work on something in the mid 900's at CAS 4, that should be the ticket for now.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 7, 2009)

cdawall said:


> water
> 
> 
> 
> if you need any help with the mobo PM me




Thanks! Will do.  I have the Crosshair original so I'm pretty used to Asus' layout since they are the only boards I own, but I hear the Crosshair II Formula is different.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Damn, where is everyone getting all the 945ES chips?
> Or is it the same chip just making it's rounds?



there are several moving around



Bluefox1115 said:


> Thanks! Will do.  I have the Crosshair original so I'm pretty used to Asus' layout since they are the only boards I own, but I hear the Crosshair II Formula is different.



its a wee bit different


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I killed my motherboard last night.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I think I killed my motherboard last night.



why dude, whats up with the rig?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why dude, whats up with the rig?



Turns out it wasn't the motherboard, I managed to kill my ram within six hours of receiving it  time to call newegg.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Turns out it wasn't the motherboard, I managed to kill my ram within six hours of receiving it  time to call newegg.



damn wtf, what did you do to it


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2009)

So.. does anyone know where I could find some good OC'd bios settings for my 790GX?  I pretty much have my RAM figured out so It's time to move to step 2.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2009)

i got 4.7ghz this morning i will post a 4 core validation soon and i'm going to try and run pi tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info CD.  That's badass. 4.7GHz. What are you running for water hardware? lol


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> So.. does anyone know where I could find some good OC'd bios settings for my 790GX?  I pretty much have my RAM figured out so It's time to move to step 2.



What board?

Dur, just looked in your specs -_- lol


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 8, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Turns out it wasn't the motherboard, I managed to kill my ram within six hours of receiving it  time to call newegg.



What ram DID you have? lol


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 8, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> Thanks for the info CD.  That's badass. 4.7GHz. What are you running for water hardware? lol



water?

rofl we were running my stock i7 cooler ghetto rigged to his board and a big ass piece of dry ice on it. my i7 was at -26c we got cdawalls to 
-13c


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Damn dude, you know there's an edit button right lol


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 8, 2009)

talking about me? yeah stupid me, I read one and reply one at a time usually :X. lol at the i7 cooler with dry ice.. haha


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm getting somewhere...  Just starting though...







Got a bit more out of it.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn wtf, what did you do to it



Shockingly nothing. I think it may have been bad right out the factory, it was doing strange things in post, when I dropped it from 1066 to 800 to OC more it just fucking had a seizure and died on me.
And by the way it was still WELL within the manufacturers' specs.


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2009)

So does anyone mess with the ACC options?  I want to see if I can possibly lower my CPU voltage.  Anywhere else in the bios I should look for helping stability?


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 8, 2009)

whats a good air cooler for the x3 720be i dont want it to be dear either i need an upgrade from this ac freezer pro 64

using mx2 paste btw

cant wait for my new mobo to come should be 2-3 weeks lol super saver delivery FTW!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> So does anyone mess with the ACC options?  I want to see if I can possibly lower my CPU voltage.  Anywhere else in the bios I should look for helping stability?



Phenom II's have ACC built into the CPU. It's only good for Phenom 1's.



MilkyWay said:


> whats a good air cooler for the x3 720be i dont want it to be dear either i need an upgrade from this ac freezer pro 64
> 
> using mx2 paste btw
> 
> cant wait for my new mobo to come should be 2-3 weeks lol super saver delivery FTW!



Xigmatek HDT-S1284EE is the best AMD CPU cooler for a good price. The S1283 is ok too but the 1284 has more heatpipes  Don't look anywhere else!!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2009)

tomorrow there will be better numbers


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 8, 2009)

phase change setup?


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm guessing dice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm guessing dice.



didnt he say something about using DICE a couple of days ago?

Regardless, great job CDAWALL, 4.7 GHz


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm guessing dice.



it was DICE


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

I just put my 940 in a cup full of water and stuck it in to a freezer. 
I'm crayzayyyyy


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I just put my 940 in a cup full of water and stuck it in to a freezer.
> I'm crayzayyyyy



nah thats not crazy i used a piece of dry ice for a HS and it worked lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

I've never dealt with dry ice before but wouldn't it melt?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I've never dealt with dry ice before but wouldn't it melt?



it did me and freak just kept putting more on it lol  it got 4.5ghz stable botting to XP that way


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Damn.. That sounds kinda crazy lol


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 8, 2009)

CD, what were your running temps and volts for that run?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> CD, what were your running temps and volts for that run?



for the 4.7ghz it was @1.76v and -13C load for the 4.5ghz run with a piece of DICE on top it was 1.7v and 0C


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

MAD SCIENTISTNESSOSSITY


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 8, 2009)

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Dice run/

pics for the people


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow that's awesome


----------



## Super XP (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2009)

my 4.9ghz validation keeps failing WTF?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2009)

Asus Crosshair II formula
2x256mb Micron D9DCD
320GB Seagate 7200.10
onboard nv 8200


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 8, 2009)

That's some superfast SuperPi. lol


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 8, 2009)

cdawall deserves a friggen medal for his work.

 I bow to you cd, you are tpu's phenom king of overclock!


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 8, 2009)

*I could use a little help fine turning...im stumped.*

So let me start first by giving you the basics of my setup:
32bit Vista
AMD Phenom II 940 BE
ASUS Crosshair II Formula
Dual 9800GTX+ SLI enabled
Corsair Dominator 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 1066 (PCS 8500) Dual Channel Kit

I have my 940 Overclocked @ 3.817 ghz -- 200x19
My vcore is 1.50v
My DDR2 is 2.1v
Memory timing is 5-5-5-15-2T @ 1066 unganged
HTT is set at 2200, however CPU-Z is only reporting 1800
HT is 1.46v
I have not altered NB settings as I do not understand how and have yet to find a guide to doing so with this motherboard.

I have run 3DMark06, remained stable and I am only scoring from 15600 to 15800, I believe this to be terrible.

Soooo...I am looking for some guidance about how to go about further tweaking my system for better performance as I have reached the best I can with my current knowlegdge and understanding.


I was also wondering why 3DMark only shows my system having one vid card, does it only test using one of them or am I configured wrong somewhere?


Here are my CPU-Z and 3DMark06 results:


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> That's some superfast SuperPi. lol





OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> cdawall deserves a friggen medal for his work.
> 
> I bow to you cd, you are tpu's phenom king of overclock!



aww thanks


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 9, 2009)

Okay...made a little progress, any suggestions?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 9, 2009)

Dude, 1.35v? You can pump 1.55v into these bastards before they start to die!
KEEP GOING


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 9, 2009)

Isn't 1.35 stock for the 940? 3.8Ghz isnt' back for stock.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 9, 2009)

Nah, its at 1.5v, it's not properly reporting. I have tried several freq's in the upper 3800 and 3900 range, without any luck. My temps are still good with an excellent air cool setup. Wondering if my chip is just topped out.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 9, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Nah, its at 1.5v, it's not properly reporting. I have tried several freq's in the upper 3800 and 3900 range, without any luck. My temps are still good with an excellent air cool setup. Wondering if my chip is just topped out.


Stock is 1.35v for the 940. But I also run into the problem with missreporting using CPUID. Sometimes it doesn't even display the volts when I try for a 4GHz at 1.6v OC.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah, I get a little annoyed with it because I see it reporting properly for some people and not for others. Strange.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is a question and I'm looking for some suggestions here and perhaps a place for decent reading of the topic. Is it going to be harder to increase my overclock with my current RAM timings at 5-5-5-15 2T @ 1066? If so, i'm looking for a little guidance what kind of timings I should be looking at and how fast. Seems the higher I try to go, the more problems I have with stability, however my cpu temp is currently at 37 on idle @1.5v and I believe I could drop the volts if I wanted. I know I should be able to get 3.9 stable and still maintain good temps with my air cooling.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 9, 2009)

Okay, here is my latest result. Tested and confirmed stable using 3DMark06 and Science Mark 2.0.
CPU-Z Validated. Noticed a significant improvement in my 3DMark score, finally breaking 19000.
As you can see idle temps on air cooling are fantastic and they are also very good under load. Motherboard temp is also acceptable.

Unfourtunately I have seen a decline in the Science Mark score, I assume this is due to reducing my RAM speed from 1066 to 800. I simply could not break 3.8 ghz at 1066.

I would still like some advice on timings to try with this setup having the RAM at 800. Will lower latency timings result in better performance? If I can get better timings I think I can break over 3.9 ghz on air and stable. I have had several 3.9 setup boot up but they have all crashed when testing despite changes in voltage, so my next guess is the RAM timings need to be better. Let me know what you think I should do.

Thanks!!


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 9, 2009)

X4 940 Be
M3a79-t


----------



## Wartz (Mar 9, 2009)

tjwo94 how are you getting such a high score? I'm always around 15,500 with a similar overclock to yours and a HD 4870 at 820/1100. 

Perhaps its something to do with your HT link and NB clocks? mine are still at stock speeds. Does that actually make _that_ much difference in 3dmark?


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 9, 2009)

My HT Link is set to auto as well as the voltage in my bios. However I did crank up my NB from the stock/default of I believe is 1800(maybe 2000). My NB is now at 2860. So yes, everytime I increased my NB multiplier, I saw a significant incease in 3DMark performance. The HT Link does impact that performance, however; that impact is less significant. Once you have your system tested and confirmed stable, I suggest *slowly* increasing your NB clocks, however, be sure to increase the voltage as well if needed. Be sure to keep an eye on your motherboard temps, if your cooling is not sufficient, NB can overheat your board.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 9, 2009)

Something else to consider, In my case I am running *2* 9800GTX+'s SLI, that could also make a significant difference in my scores compared to yours if you're running 1 card at 512. I was also posting scores in the 15600 range when only benchmarking with one card enabled. It jumped to the mid 18000's once I enabled SLI.


----------



## Wartz (Mar 9, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Something else to consider, In my case I am running *2* 9800GTX+'s SLI, that could also make a significant difference in my scores compared to yours if you're running 1 card at 512. I was also posting scores in the 15600 range when only benchmarking with one card enabled. It jumped to the mid 18000's once I enabled SLI.



Ahh that would be why. I didn't realize you were running SLI.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah, I just increased the NB clock from 2600'ish to 2800'ish and saw an improvement of 138 pts. Nothing drastic, but still an improvement. I'm going attempt tweaking the HT Link and I'll post any imporvements. But you should definatley try increasing your NB clock. This should put me just in the top 5.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 9, 2009)

Gonna let it dry for awhile and test it out


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2009)

Shadowfold.. What are you doing?!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 9, 2009)

I froze my 940 in water for a week


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 9, 2009)

For what purpose?


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmm. What are the benefits of doing that?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 9, 2009)

It's dead, why not lol


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 9, 2009)

So, your going to try and bring it back to life? lol Frankstein 940!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea I don't know of any other way to bring these things back to life..


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 9, 2009)

Bah still didn't work. Back to the drawing board..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2009)

i guess later steppings will provide to be reliable.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Bah still didn't work. Back to the drawing board..



how did it die?


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 10, 2009)

The board I bought from him killed it. lol. I will let him tell you the rest.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Bah still didn't work. Back to the drawing board..


If I knew you were going to freeze your 940 I would have told you not to put it in water then freeze it. There is a possibility that the water would freeze and possibly expand within the processor if water somehow penetrated inside it. Well, that is what I think.

I would try freezing it again, but this time wrap it in an anti-static bad (Make sure not to damage the pins) then freeze it for another week. If you can get a hold of some dry ice, that could help too.

I know it worked with my older DDR ram but a CPU? Don't know.
Or just buy another one, replace it with the bad one then take it back


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 10, 2009)

so how does freezing ram or CPU do anything?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 10, 2009)

AMD overdrive killed it. When I use the autoclock or reset to defaults it kills any chip.. I tested it on an old Athlon X2 3800+(and my X4 9750 and 940..) my friend wasn't using and it seems to brick them.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL Shadowfold.
I use AoD but it hasn't killed me yet.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 10, 2009)

Bios Overclock for me. Something about AMD Overdrive that prevents me from getting good OC's.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so how does freezing ram or CPU do anything?


Well I got the freeze ram off OCZ's tech support before I return the DDR400 ram I had way back. After 2 days of freezing, I let it warm up on its own and my PC booted and had no problems ever since.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 10, 2009)

So I will be doing some OS testing over the next couple of days. I'm going to compare WinXP 32bit to Vista 64bit. I wanted to see for myself first hand, which one performs better. This morning I ran 3DMark06 on WinXP and scored 17,995k. CPU is at 3.5GHz, video card is default clocks. Thats not bad. I haven't run it on Vista 64 yet. Also, I will be testing max 100% stable OC on each OS. The max in Vista 64 is 3.5GHz. I wonder what it will be in WinXP.



ShadowFold said:


> AMD overdrive killed it. When I use the autoclock or reset to defaults it kills any chip.. I tested it on an old Athlon X2 3800+(and my X4 9750 and 940..) my friend wasn't using and it seems to brick them.



That really sucks to hear that Shadow, sorry mang.  I never really used AOD for OC'ing, only for checking volts and stuff. Now I'm never going to use it for OC'ing!


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2009)

3dMark 06 is a bad indicator to see which O/S is better as I'm quite sure it's going to favor XP everytime.  Try using game benchmarks.  Then again if you only use your computer for running 3dMark 06 the test is valid.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 10, 2009)

I will run all kinds of benchies erocker, not just 3DMark 06. Crysis, Crysis Warhead, CoD4, etc.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 11, 2009)

Not much better....but still improvement. Best I can get with the memory timings I have. Still looking for some advice about my memory timings, or what I need to change to get over 3.9ghz.
Thanks!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2009)

your ram looks like it isn't holding you back any. try upping CPU voltage to 1.37v then up your bus speed.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh, CPUZ isn't reporting the voltage correctly. Vcore is at 1.56v. Is it better to try and get the bus speed higher and keep the multiplier lower?

Are you aware of any limitations on core speed running the RAM at 1066? I tell you what, after 4 pages of every tweak of each freqency I tried to get over 3.8 with 1066, I could not get anything stable. Not sure if the problem is me, or my adjustments. I'm having the same problem getting over 3.9 with the 800. I get a few to boot at 3.9 but I can't get them to test stable. Well I take that back, I can get Science Mark 2.0 to bench successfully over 3.9, however I cannot get 3DMark to test stable, either windows blue screens or 3DMark quits working, and it always quits working when it gets to the cpu tests.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 11, 2009)

Overclocking using the bus will usually give better results. My Phenom II 920 at 3.5GHz is prolly just as fast as your's at 3.7GHz if your using only the multiplier. Higher frequencies all around will give better results when compared to a higher clock speed only.






The highest I've been able to take the bus so far is 272. If I had a different motherboard with a NB multiplier I'm sure I could reach 280+ 100% stable.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmm..okay, we'll I'll try increasing the bus and dropping the mulitplier. I never really thought of trying it that way, because I always see people doing it the other way around. Maybe I can get over 3.8 at 1066 if I try that...and over 3.9 @800. Back to the drawing board! I guess its a good thing the Crosshair II has a NB mulitplier, though it can make getting things stable pretty tricky. Any ideas where I should SAFELY overclock my NB? I haven't seen too many as high as I have it right now.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm not sure about a " safe " NB frequency, highest I can reach is 2,300 or so and then it becomes unstable. I really want a CrossHair II myself. AWESOME board.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have had a confirmed stable setting at 3.85 220x17.5 NB x13 @ 2860 Pretty crazy, but it tested out fine. hehe Go get the mobo! Going to boot up the lappy and start tweaking this again. Glad to finally get some insight that may help, thank you very much.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I have had a confirmed stable setting at 3.85 220x17.5 NB x13 @ 2860 Pretty crazy, but it tested out fine. hehe Go get the mobo!



i have tested up to 3.1ghz NB on air


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 11, 2009)

Ahhh, nice one! cdawall, you have any issues getting over 3.8 at 1066? Any insight for me?


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, I tried several higher bus freq. and I had a few boot up, but nothing remained stable running benchies at 800. Nothing would even post when I tried them at 1066. Could be my chip is just at it's limit. Although I guess I can't complain, It's not like 3.878 ghz is anything to be dissappointed with. I'm out of idea's otherwise unless someone else things I should try something.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2009)

i can run 1266 6-5-6-16 up to 4.2 on water


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 11, 2009)

I guess im just stuck where I am at.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 12, 2009)

Yey. I have a Phenom II X3 720BE arriving tomorrow  Got an amazingly good price on it!


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone have any data that shows a correlation between heat and processor instability? For example I am looking to find out at what temperature (on average) creates instability in the 940.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2009)

anyone run 4.0 , 24/7 on water? seems the magic number is 3.7 to 3.8ghz


----------



## Darknova (Mar 13, 2009)

3.5Ghz 

Heheh, I just got my 720BE and I've done minor tweaks, but already I've hit 3.5Ghz where I was REALLY struggling to get 3.25Ghz out of my 8750BE.

I love this thing ^_^


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome to the 3.5Ghz club. ;-)


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 13, 2009)

Put my name down...I have a PII 945/ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe coming soon, ascstingers rig.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 13, 2009)

Darknova said:


> 3.5Ghz
> 
> Heheh, I just got my 720BE and I've done minor tweaks, but already I've hit 3.5Ghz where I was REALLY struggling to get 3.25Ghz out of my 8750BE.
> 
> I love this thing ^_^



What kind of 3d 06 scores you getting from that little speed bump?


----------



## Darknova (Mar 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> What kind of 3d 06 scores you getting from that little speed bump?



Not a clue. I don't run benchmarks, I only run stability tests heh.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 14, 2009)

My 720 is sitting at 3.6 stable.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 14, 2009)

I might get a 710 and let it sit at 3ghz. I don't really need anything more for gaming.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 14, 2009)

I may end up selling my X4 920... but idk if anyone would be interested in it since its not a BE.
Expected price tag for the CPU alone- $155. W/ HSF-$165 (mainly due to shipping cost increase. ;-( )
Pointers and Facts on the 920 I have-
Batch- 0849
Voltage- Never has seen over 1.45V
OC- Has only seen 4Ghz once.
Although the X4 940 BE got a small price cut... $200 shipped now.

I have not yet decided if I want to sell it though...  It OCs good, but the bus on this board is complete crap imho so haven't been able to push it to its max.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 14, 2009)

If I get the money I think I'm getting next week I might grab that 920!


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> If I get the money I think I'm getting next week I might grab that 920!


You would be buying a "Professionally Conditioned"* Phenom II then.
Everyone should condition their CPUs before they get them... enabled my X2 3800+ to attain 2.8Ghz with only 1.35V (1.322V after droop).  
To condition my PII I dropped voltage to 1.25V and cranked the core speed to 3.0Ghz and left it burn in for 24 hrs.
Netted me an extra I assume 130-150Mhz since it does 3.4-3.5Ghz on 1.35V.

*Only works on 100% unused processor cores


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't get it lol


----------



## Super XP (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, I heard of this B4. Never had a chance to try it out because most CPU's are already used in terms of testing before they are shipped off.


trt740 said:


> anyone run 4.0 , 24/7 on water? seems the magic number is 3.7 to 3.8ghz


I've noticed anything after 3.70 GHz requires a lot of vCore.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 14, 2009)

Shadow, doing that enables the silicon to settle in at a reduced voltage, meaning it will begin to love that low voltage and get used to it.  We then rip the bottle away and give it hell.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Shadow, doing that enables the silicon to settle in at a reduced voltage, meaning it will begin to love that low voltage and get used to it.  We then rip the bottle away and give it hell.



so your "burning in" the chip. I have done that before. did that with every CPU i have had in the last 2 years. But i did it alittle different. I would leave it at stock speed lowest stable voltage, stress for 24hrs up the speed stress 8hrs up speed little more stress again for 8hr. I would keep doing that till it became unstable then lower it to fastest stable speed on that voltage stress for about a week (using F@H mostly sometimes orthos) then try that speed it became unstable at before again...
results.... It worked about 75% of the time. 
exp 1.8ghz@1v stable 1.9ghz@1v unstable before "burn-in " about a week later 1.9ghz@1v

then after thats done clock the hell out of it...
exp. 1.8ghz @1v to 3.1ghz@1.4v


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2009)

sorry if i come off a bit harsh here but...


4.2ghz max? seriously?

someone loan me their chip and board. i'll get 5ghz up on the board for us here at TPU.

i'll also post some 3dm vantage scores up so ppl stop doggin the PII.

not trying to start a flamewar here. im no fanboy of any camp


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> sorry if i come off a bit harsh here but...
> 
> 
> 4.2ghz max? seriously?
> ...



cdawall got higher then 4.2ghz he got like 4.7+ghz (i think)

EDIT: it was over  4.8ghz
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1252150&postcount=3039


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 14, 2009)

The problem is most of us using our P2s are on air. Id get alot higher if i wasnt on air.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 14, 2009)

i wish i could get higher... tbh i moved to water and at 1.5 i get about 30c idle and 45 load with prime going torture test... but i can't seem to post and bench at anything higher... like 3.8 is the max.. i've even tried running it here on a day where it snowed and was like -4c out and opened all the windows put fans in them to push cold air in and chill the shit... still no luck.. i moved to water on the hopes i could hit 3.9-4.0Ghz and still couldn't do it.... maybe i'm doing something wrong.. idk..

on another note what is the max voltage and temp i can safely hit while under water?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> The problem is most of us using our P2s are on air. Id get alot higher if i wasnt on air.



I doubt it, us on water haven't really been able to get past 3.9 with. (With a few exceptions *cough*cdawall)



exodusprime1337 said:


> on another note what is the max voltage and temp i can safely hit while under water?



I've been wondering the same thing, I haven't been able to hold stability long enough to get a screen off at anything over 3.8ghz, I'd pump more volts through my system, but I don't know the max the 45nm chips can take... I know my old 9550 took 1.7v pretty well.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 14, 2009)

cdawall also goes for insane volts which i would do if i had water as well or DICE.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2009)

wow.... 

just lend me your setup... someone. 

i can paypal you some money for insurance lol.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> cdawall also goes for insane volts which i would do if i had water as well or DICE.



Not even water or DICE can help in volts all the time. He's risking blowing his CPU every time he does it.... but I guess that crazy volts thing is his territory.
Realistically CPUs are like a fuse that can crunch numbers, hand a 2A fuse 5A and it dies, give a 1.35v cpu 1.8v and the same thing can happen.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 14, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Not even water or DICE can help in volts all the time. He's risking blowing his CPU every time he does it.... but I guess that crazy volts thing is his territory.
> Realistically CPUs are like a fuse that can crunch numbers, hand a 2A fuse 5A and it dies, give a 1.35v cpu 1.8v and the same thing can happen.



my CPU ran on 1.45V and ive known Athlons even the latest to love higher volts.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 14, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> my CPU ran on 1.45V and ive known Athlons even the latest to love higher volts.



That's true that some CPUs love higher volts, but any circuit can only handle a certain amount of wattage, amperage, and voltage.
If you've ever seen the episode of Mythbusters where they do the Christmas lights setting a tree on fire it has a good example. It's the part where Adam is using a 10gauge extension cord higher than it's rated capacity and the cord gets really f'ing hot and melts.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 14, 2009)

I keep running into BSODs at these settings...


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like too many volts for 1ghz, or is that cnq?


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Looks like too many volts for 1ghz, or is that cnq?



Thats CnQ.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 14, 2009)

Shadow, shall I show you a 300Mhz FSB?
@ 1.5-1.6V it will POST and boot into Windows at x13 Multi and a 300Mhz FSB.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 14, 2009)

Maybe it doesn;t like the high bus speed, have you tried 205*19?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 14, 2009)

920's are locked


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 920's are locked



Sorry, I thought he had a 940.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah, first post needs fix't.. lol
Im stable atm...
Pushing 1.4V through my NB since its cranking over at 2,380Mhz.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 14, 2009)

Guys something I notice when you run prime blend your overclocking fails more often than prime small ft. I believe this is northbridge related try it and see. I'm currently running 3.6 ghz at 12.5 x288 fsb Ht link 2016 northbridge the same and ram at ddr2 1152. This seems faster than 3.8ghz using a 200 fsb and 2000ht and NB. Also ganged memory seems a bunch faster than unganged, contrary to what I read. 

Now running 12.5 x296 fsb=3.7ghz but my ram is only at DDR2 986 but with tighter timing, north bridge at 2072 and Ht link the same. It seems these chips have a hard time with higher memory clocks with the northbridge.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 14, 2009)

i only ran 1.76v max through may chip and water clocks are not getting any higher than air clocks on phenoms right now. on air or water the chips seem to be maxing out around 3.8-4ghz (@1.5-1.55v) DICE puts them around 4.5-5ghz (@1.7-1.75v) LN2 has them close to 6ghz (@1.75v-1.8v)


----------



## trt740 (Mar 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i only ran 1.76v max through may chip and water clocks are not getting any higher than air clocks on phenoms right now. on air or water the chips seem to be maxing out around 3.8-4ghz (@1.5-1.55v) DICE puts them around 4.5-5ghz (@1.7-1.75v) LN2 has them close to 6ghz (@1.75v-1.8v)



Something else the AMD stability tool indicated higher clocks are stable when prime and Occt don't whats your take on that. 

Now testing 12.5x300 FSB, NB and Ht link are at 2100, ram at DDR2 1000, cpu 3.750GHZ and seems to be stable. Okay this appears rock stable and a bunch faster. Widening the FSB helped a lot. Also ganged memory seems to overclock better.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 15, 2009)

well it's not stable yet... i haven't tried stability testing.. but i've been up for about 10 minutes and able to run some benches at 4.010Ghz.  here is the cpu-z screeny and validation


Cpu-z Validation link


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

hey guys let me ask you a questions.

Any of you with Phenom II's runninga  DFI board?  I might just jump on a Phenom II soon.  They are $200 free shipping on the egg now.  So i'm getting a bit tempted.  Just wondering what results you are getting.  I've been following this thread, but not too closely.  So I might have missed a few posts.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2009)

for 1 they only really compete with the Core 2 Lineup, 2. most are only getting 3.7GHz and not the advertised 4.0-4.2, 3. if the Core i5 proves to be faster than the Phenom 2 and costs less, thats going to put AMD in a really tough spot, AMD needs to get their asses in gear and Release something that atleast competes with the Core i7, otherwise AMD is going to lose another User to Intel. At least AMD has the graphics division in the right Mindset.


----------



## Kei (Mar 15, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Something else to consider, In my case I am running *2* 9800GTX+'s SLI



I haven't read all of your posts, but I did read that you're 'stuck' at 3.8Ghz or so on your processor.

Something you may not have considered/realized is that you may not be giving your Southbridge enough voltage with running those two graphic cards along with whatever amount of hard drives and anything else you have on the Southbridge.

It may not help you get further and then again it may, but try running your voltage to the Southbridge at 1.28v and see what happens. If that doesn't do anything for you set it back to normal and forget it. Either way you've likely got many things running on it so it's more than worth a try and it's something many people forget about...especially those with multiple graphics cards. 

Kei

@ trt740

ganged memory is faster on the Phenom ONLY when running some single threaded applications. If you're running anything that's multithreaded then you are far better off running unganged mode with these processors. Even single threaded benches like SuperPi don't give much if any of a boost when running ganged mode with these processors. However if you run a benchmark/program that's truly multithreaded you will see a very real difference. Just go encode a video and you'll see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> for 1 they only really compete with the Core 2 Lineup, 2. most are only getting 3.7GHz and not the advertised 4.0-4.2, 3. if the Core i5 proves to be faster than the Phenom 2 and costs less, thats going to put AMD in a really tough spot, AMD needs to get their asses in gear and Release something that atleast competes with the Core i7, otherwise AMD is going to lose another User to Intel. At least AMD has the graphics division in the right Mindset.



the AM3 Phenoms will be something to see.  Already at 4GHz with 1.45v.  Stable!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 15, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> for 1 they only really compete with the Core 2 Lineup, 2. most are only getting 3.7GHz and not the advertised 4.0-4.2, 3. if the Core i5 proves to be faster than the Phenom 2 and costs less, thats going to put AMD in a really tough spot, AMD needs to get their asses in gear and Release something that atleast competes with the Core i7, otherwise AMD is going to lose another User to Intel. At least AMD has the graphics division in the right Mindset.



I'm not sure exactly what you're referencing since I didn't read every post leading up to this, but AMD never said anything about aiming to be performance king with the PII chips, that's all fanboy talk. Fact is that they actually had the Q96/750 in mind for competitive performance.
Also I don't ever remember AMD offically claiming a guaranteed 4+ Ghz, especially stable. In fact if I remember correctly it was "Possibility of 4ghz on good water." So I say that when we're all hitting between 3.75 and 3.9 stable on water that it's possible to get a 4ghz boot to windows.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah. 
AMD shouldn't of went with 37nm on the Memory controller though. Its been giving them problems... so I guess I am lucky I didn't go with AM3 yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you're referencing since I didn't read every post leading up to this, but AMD never said anything about aiming to be performance king with the PII chips, that's all fanboy talk. Fact is that they actually had the Q96/750 in mind for competitive performance.
> Also I don't ever remember AMD offically claiming a guaranteed 4+ Ghz, especially stable. In fact if I remember correctly it was "Possibility of 4ghz on good water." So I say that when we're all hitting between 3.75 and 3.9 stable on water that it's possible to get a 4ghz boot to windows.



I do agree, I dont know why this was posted all of the sudden.  However, I do remember seeing a couple of times that they guaranteed 4ghz on air, and upwards of 4ghz on water.  I mean if you are going to guarantee this you gotta make sure you guarantee something the CPU can do stable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you're referencing since I didn't read every post leading up to this, but AMD never said anything about aiming to be performance king with the PII chips, that's all fanboy talk. Fact is that they actually had the Q96/750 in mind for competitive performance.
> Also I don't ever remember AMD offically claiming a guaranteed 4+ Ghz, especially stable. In fact if I remember correctly it was "Possibility of 4ghz on good water." So I say that when we're all hitting between 3.75 and 3.9 stable on water that it's possible to get a 4ghz boot to windows.



SO WHY DOES CORE 2 Ramp to that speed on Air and AMD Cant? First it was AMD having trouble reaching 3.0 GHz, now its 4.0GHZ, WTF AMD. I recall in the Day the Athlon XP with its PR numbers were actually just as fast as the intels only with lower clock speeds (my 3200+ felt way faster than the 3.2GHz Prescott CPU or does the PR still hold true?) Is it because AMD is slow to adopt the DDR standards that I believe Intel keeps on bribing to be passed so they can maintain market dominance?

Also if the Core i5 is anything like the Core i7, AMD will be in really big trouble if price is lower than the slowest Phenom 2, Intel is already dropping core 2 to start preparation for a full launch of core i5.


----------



## erocker (Mar 15, 2009)

Ladies and gents, this is the Phenom II OC'ers club.  Let's keep it that way please.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 15, 2009)

3.56Ghz stable. It's not stable at less, or higher speeds. I really hate this motherboard...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2009)

well then put a Sale for that board then on Craigslist, ebay, here, amazon.com, or pricewatch.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 15, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> well then put a Sale for that board then on Craigslist, ebay, here, amazon.com, or pricewatch.



1) I need a motherboard that can run my PC, I have no others.

2) I have no steady income, I can't afford another board. Not the one I want anyway.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2009)

Darknova said:


> 3.56Ghz stable. It's not stable at less, or higher speeds. I really hate this motherboard...



TBH, no Biostar board has really impressed me all that much. I don't understand their cult-like following. Sure, they are way better than the likes of ECS and Jetway, but I think they still fall behind the likes of DFI, Asus and Gigabyte.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> TBH, no Biostar board has really impressed me all that much. I don't understand their cult-like following. Sure, they are way better than the likes of ECS and Jetway, but I think they still fall behind the likes of DFI, Asus and Gigabyte.



Yeah, same here. I took the recommendation of a friend of ours (you know who). I've been giving him s*** about it ever since. Honestly, I've never hated a motherboard as much as I hate this one. If I could replace it I would, but I'm stuck with it until I can afford to replace it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2009)

is it the bios that pisses you off or the overall quality of the board, because i was thinking of a Biostar or a Jetway Maybe. Im wary of Asus due to the bad past i had with them, DFI and MSI i am ok with, Abit ive never owned but heard they were one of the better board makers altho they are gone now (RIP)


----------



## Darknova (Mar 15, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> is it the bios that pisses you off or the overall quality of the board, because i was thinking of a Biostar or a Jetway Maybe. Im wary of Asus due to the bad past i had with them, DFI and MSI i am ok with, Abit ive never owned but heard they were one of the better board makers altho they are gone now (RIP)



Everything, the quality of the board, the support from Biostar, the BIOS. It's all horrible tbh. The BIOS is very very confusing, it's like they released a half-finished product (worse than Microsoft does). I've heard a lot of good about older Biostar boards (those using AWARD BIOSes) but these newer ones using AMI BIOSes are not good.

I'd go with DFI, Gigabyte or MSI tbh. I've had a bad RMA experience (3 times) with Asus as well, but I'm not totally adverse to going back to them.

Abit used to be good, my 939 board is absolutely brilliant, but their boards now can't compare, and they won't be releasing any newer boards, so sod em heh.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> is it the bios that pisses you off or the overall quality of the board, because i was thinking of a Biostar or a Jetway Maybe. Im wary of Asus due to the bad past i had with them, DFI and MSI i am ok with, Abit ive never owned but heard they were one of the better board makers altho they are gone now (RIP)



Give DFI or Gigabyte a shot. Both make all-around very solid boards.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2009)

I dont hear much about gigabyte for OC, DFI most definitely, I know my machine is old but it's DFI that is running it.

TBH im thinking of Phenom II+ (AM3) later model parts.

Well heres a Listing of possible boards if they arent replaced 6 months from now

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products...rd&ProductID=3010&ProductName=GA-MA790XT-UD4P

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products...d&ProductID=3005&ProductName=GA-MA790FXT-UD5P

http://www.dfi.com.tw/portal/CM/cmp...g=false&action=e&windowstate=normal&mode=view

http://www.dfi.com.tw/portal/CM/cmp...g=false&action=e&windowstate=normal&mode=view

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&prod_no=1740

asus just has too many damn boards for my taste, that it seems all they do is flood the market and not work on the bios.


----------



## Binge (Mar 15, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you're referencing since I didn't read every post leading up to this, but AMD never said anything about aiming to be performance king with the PII chips, that's all fanboy talk. Fact is that they actually had the Q96/750 in mind for competitive performance.
> Also I don't ever remember AMD offically claiming a guaranteed 4+ Ghz, especially stable. In fact if I remember correctly it was "Possibility of 4ghz on good water." So I say that when we're all hitting between 3.75 and 3.9 stable on water that it's possible to get a 4ghz boot to windows.



I remember a lot of articles claiming 4.0ghz on air with amazing temps around 35C, but I remained skeptical.  After searching through the forums I found a bunch of times when you call people fanboys and here you go again turning on people who expected more from their Phenom II.  AMD promised a chip made for overclocking and enthusiasts.  What did they deliver?  They did it alright, but it takes LN2, phase, or pelts.  I do like procs that can perform better under warmer conditions, but hey there's no cold bug to worry about


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> I dont hear much about gigabyte for OC, DFI most definitely, I know my machine is old but it's DFI that is running it.
> 
> TBH im thinking of Phenom II+ (AM3) later model parts.
> 
> ...


I say the UD5P.


----------



## Binge (Mar 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I say the UD5P.



+1 Gigabyte is in a good place right now with their designs and support.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2009)

ya those GB Boards look like the X58 part they have, very nice color scheme, MSI seems to have a nice looking board altho im not sure how they would be for the OC.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2009)

Binge said:


> +1 Gigabyte is in a good place right now with their designs and support.



Yeah, they seem to have the best slot layouts as of late as well. Everyone else seems to making everything inaccessible if you use multiple double-slot cards, and even going down to 6 expansion ports instead of 7 (that's a major annoyance of mine. Why would you take a step backwards like that?)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2009)

well possible choice is

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products...d&ProductID=3005&ProductName=GA-MA790FXT-UD5P

Ram is undecided- only have used Corsair, Mushkin or Crucial, Cooling will be Thermalright Copper Ultra 120.

video card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102801

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121291

(I would only go with XFX for their Lifetime warranty, Visiontek too if they had a 1GB card)
(HIS i had a bad past with on RMA (took them 2 weeks to reply to a request email) a 1950 Pro so i dont know how they are now if a part craps out, I bought the Sapphire 1950 pro and then got a new 1950 from HIS directly from RMA. Asus i'm unsure about on the RMA Process, if they have changed, I dont do RMAs thru etailers as there is no guarantee the part you get from them is good.

and

soundcard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...50011613&Description=soundcards&name=HT Omega

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829127002&Tpk=soundcards

Case will be a Full Tower (something taller, deeper, and perhaps wider than the Antec SX 830, tons of 120 MM fans, Thinking Antec, LianLi, Corsair)

Optical Drives will be Samsung Multiformat BD/HDVD/DVD RW/R+-/Ram w/ lightscribe ATA/SATA (doesnt matter)

Powersupply
PCPC
Seasonic
Enermax
Antec
Corsair


----------



## Darknova (Mar 15, 2009)

Video card. Get the Sapphire 4870. That's the one I have, bloody brilliant card.

RAM. I really don't know, I'm looking at the same thing, DDR3 to go with an AM3 board. I'd thought about the G.Skill HZs 1600Mhz RAM, but they're quite expensive.

Power Supply. PC Power and Cooling gets my vote  Corsair if you NEED modular.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2009)

only reason i know about those is because ive used Antec twice (300/350 that came with the SX830 and then the NeoHE 500 which is extremely reliable, ive never had an antec quit on me. PCPC, Enermax, Corsair i hear Good Reviews on. Sapphire i trusted because their RMA process was very quick, My first Sapphire 1950 pro i got from tigerdirect quit on me in 3 days (Post Problems) so i Sent Sapphire's distro company a RMA request and they practically immediately gave me the forms needed so that puts them a notch ahead of HIS in that range altho that was 2 years ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

I say give DFI a shot as fra as mother board.  My DFI now is able to overclock my Phenom 9950 as far as my ASUS did on water.  DFI setup is on factory cooler.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 15, 2009)

*been nice boys but i'm outta the club*

gonna try something else you know me bored easily. Here is my Black Dragon sale  thread if you know anyone who needs a deal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> gonna try something else you know me bored easily. Here is my Black Dragon sale  thread if you know anyone who needs a deal.



good luck with the new setup dude, at least you moved up and not down.  Good luck with the sales 

I'll probably be entering the club soon, once I move forward from my 9950, I wish I can just pick your CPU up, but I don't think I am ready right now.  Well I am, maybe just not my wallett


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good luck with the new setup dude, at least you moved up and not down.  Good luck with the sales
> 
> I'll probably be entering the club soon, once I move forward from my 9950, I wish I can just pick your CPU up, but I don't think I am ready right now.  Well I am, maybe just not my wallett



want to donate your 9950 to me for folding?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> want to donate your 9950 to me for folding?



:::dr. evil voice:::


for a small fee of   1.5 trillian dollars!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> :::dr. evil voice:::
> 
> 
> for a small fee of   1.5 trillian dollars!



 be willing to make me a really good deal? Im not for sure if i can even get it.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Something else the AMD stability tool indicated higher clocks are stable when prime and Occt don't whats your take on that.
> 
> Now testing 12.5x300 FSB, NB and Ht link are at 2100, ram at DDR2 1000, cpu 3.750GHZ and seems to be stable. Okay this appears rock stable and a bunch faster. Widening the FSB helped a lot. Also ganged memory seems to overclock better.



i dont do stability testing other than games so couldn't tell you on that. as for your clocks NB is very low IMO i run mine 2800+ for 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> be willing to make me a really good deal? Im not for sure if i can even get it.



one of my friends already has dibbs on it.  If in case he ends up not getting it, i'll let you know.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i dont do stability testing other than games so couldn't tell you on that. as for your clocks NB is very low IMO i run mine 2800+ for 24/7



okay thanks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> one of my friends already has dibbs on it.  If in case he ends up not getting it, i'll let you know.



alright. just let me know bro.  i don't really need it just want to go quad


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> alright. just let me know bro.  i don't really need it just want to go quad



I got a 9950 BE if your intrested i also have a zalman fan that was used no more than 5hrs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I got a 9950 BE if your intrested i also have a zalman fan that was used no more than 5hrs



i will let you know next month not really sure what i want yet


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 16, 2009)

okay just pm me if you want it


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 16, 2009)

Im at 3500 for 24/7 running but i have hit 4ghz, will post the specs tommorrow after work, its 2 am and i just stumbled over this thread!


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 16, 2009)

dont know if i regret buying my new setup, my motherboard is coming this week its a sapphire 790gx btw and i already have the x3 730be

damn i feel like i shouldve waited for inter core i5, i7 is rediculously priced in the UK so that was a no go

i needed to get a new setup check my specs and you can see what i have curently untill the board arrives


----------



## Darknova (Mar 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> dont know if i regret buying my new setup, my motherboard is coming this week its a sapphire 790gx btw and i already have the x3 730be
> 
> damn i feel like i shouldve waited for inter core i5, i7 is rediculously priced in the UK so that was a no go
> 
> i needed to get a new setup check my specs and you can see what i have curently untill the board arrives



Phenom II is a good upgrade for what you have. I don't regret getting mine at all, and I only moved from an 8750BE.

If you keep waiting for "what's next" you'll never upgrade. They always announce the "next big thing" as soon as they release the current one.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 16, 2009)

look it was either go AM2+ or get an older lga755 system and that is stupid coz its old and wont have a good upgrade path

at least i am staying with AMD and what i know

i will probly enjoy it anyway but all i see is people left and right dropping AMD for core i7 or keeping their systems for i5


----------



## Darknova (Mar 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> look it was either go AM2+ or get an older lga755 system and that is stupid coz its old and wont have a good upgrade path
> 
> at least i am staying with AMD and what i know
> 
> i will probly enjoy it anyway but all i see is people left and right dropping AMD for core i7 or keeping their systems for i5



i7 is the best, there's no doubt about that, but I personally can't justify spending that much on an i7 system, and my bad experience with LGA775 puts me right off.

Everyone always loves the possibility of something better coming out "just down the road", it's human nature.

Honestly though, the fact that i5 will be an entirely different socket to i7 really puts me off.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not getting i5 or i7. I'm probably not gonna go back to intel until AMD goes out.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 16, 2009)

AMD is awesome, everyone needs to accept it!


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 16, 2009)

im limping with this set up i have just now so im used to it

i see that amd buyers are all in the same frame of mind cant afford or not willing to pay for i7 due to price, they dont like or dont want to wait for i5

seems like me too i cant see the point in going i7 even if i had the cash i dont think id do it


if it dosnt pan out there is allways the option of selling it for a bit less than i bought

that 4th core unlock and BE status tempted me tho to a sale and i was like POW thats a steal


----------



## Darknova (Mar 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> im limping with this set up i have just now so im used to it
> 
> i see that amd buyers are all in the same frame of mind cant afford or not willing to pay for i7 due to price, they dont like or dont want to wait for i5
> 
> ...



Well my last set up was an E8400 set up. Benched higher than my 8750BE, but there was no noticeable difference between them when it came to playing games etc. In fact the extra core worked in it's favour when it came to encoding video on multi-threaded applications.

However, the E8400 was no where near as stable as the 8750BE, desktop performance was smoother on the 8750BE and I get a LOT less Blue Screens (read: None when I'm not tweaking my overclock).

So I'm not prepared to pay an extortionate amount of money for a system that could give me the same problems, when with a simple £120 CPU upgrade I have a system that's better than my E8400 was.

*shrugs* seemed like the right choice to me.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm not getting i5 or i7. I'm probably not gonna go back to intel until AMD goes out.



I went intel and shouldn't have there is very little if any difference real world in the two


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

TRT I think I had told you.  Real life not a big difference if any.

But in becnmarks the i7 shines bro 


However as far as upgrading, I dont think the i7 is really much of an upgrade to the Phenom II unless you are strictly into benching.  However put them under the cold and you got your self an AMD winner.

on a side note, it is NOT that expensive to go i7 nowadays.  People still have the wrong idea of this.  AMD is still cheaper, but i7 is well withing reach for a lot of folks now.

$220 for CPU, $200 for board and $80 bucks for 3gb tri channel ram.  RAM has D9JNL chips, <<did I get that right.

You guys think the RAM is garbage, see this review done by our very own FIT.  1.7v 2000MHz!!! 

http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=3985


At the end of the day, I think AMD did really well with the Phenom II, although the overclocking capabilities are slightly better for the i7 on your more normal conditions, water cooling, air cooling.  AMD does tear a new asshole when its put under extreme Conditions 

AM3 is looking good.  4GHz at 1.45v, lets see as the platform progresses how things go for AMD


----------



## Darknova (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> $220 for CPU, $200 for board and $80 bucks for 3gb tri channel ram.  RAM has D9JNL chips, <<did I get that right.



Wow, we get ripped off. The cheapest i7 is £240. A decent motherboard will run you in excess of £210. RAM is in like though, about £60-75 for a decent 3GB set, or £100-120 for 6GB.

However, I just bought a PII for £120, Boards are around £100-110 and RAM is £30-60 depending. Quite a bit cheaper here eh? That's at least £210 cheaper, I could get a 4870 1GB for that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Wow, we get ripped off. The cheapest i7 is £240. A decent motherboard will run you in excess of £210. RAM is in like though, about £60-75 for a decent 3GB set, or £100-120 for 6GB.
> 
> However, I just bought a PII for £120, Boards are around £100-110 and RAM is £30-60 depending. Quite a bit cheaper here eh? That's at least £210 cheaper, I could get a 4870 1GB for that.



well I talking higher end stuff.  Like getting a M4A79-T mobo for the AMD.  That makes it about $100 cheaper US dollars.  I mean like I said, it is still more expensive.  But remember when i7 first came out.  I spent myself $865 to build my i7 rig, CPU, mobo and RAM.  Now you need much less than that.  So its not that bad no more as opposed to when i7 was first released.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well I talking higher end stuff.  Like getting a M4A79-T mobo for the AMD.  That makes it about $100 cheaper US dollars.  I mean like I said, it is still more expensive.  But remember when i7 first came out.  I spent myself $865 to build my i7 rig, CPU, mobo and RAM.  Now you need much less than that.  So its not that bad no more as opposed to when i7 was first released.



Oh no, I get that. If I had the money I probably would buy i7, even if just to run it side-by-side for a while.

But when money is tight, and for the same price as the i7 set up you can also get a really good video card too would you not buy that? Especially if you're not an avid bencher.

(BTW, M4A79-T is ~£150 so you'll still be able to get a 4870 )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Oh no, I get that. If I had the money I probably would buy i7, even if just to run it side-by-side for a while.
> 
> But when money is tight, and for the same price as the i7 set up you can also get a really good video card too would you not buy that? Especially if you're not an avid bencher.
> 
> (BTW, M4A79-T is ~£150 so you'll still be able to get a 4870 )



man UK is the s**t then.  M4A79-T is $200 here.

I completely understand your point.  i7 is just much more affordable now.  THank to the research and time spent on it by some of our members here.  Props to them


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 16, 2009)

oh how i wish i was in the USA because i would be able to afford a i7 rig right away

lets just say that darknova was right!

basic i7 rig will cost on average £450 for just cpu and motherboard, a low end gigabyte £199 and a 920 £240 

while a x3 720be costs £120 and a mobo £100

so i fail to see how it is affordable oh sure its not as dear as before but DAMN that was extortion before 

sure if i had £1000 to spend on a pc but who does these days?

you need to add in a good graphics card ram dvd writer case sound card(optional)hard drive power supply

everything is extortion in the UK you got it easy in the USA


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> oh how i wish i was in the USA because i would be able to afford a i7 rig right away
> 
> lets just say that darknova was right!
> 
> ...




I see your point bro, and it aint easy im with you on that one.  However, it is not that bad here in the USA anymore.  As far as AMD you can get it even cheaper than that.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 16, 2009)

I know this is the wrong place for this, but I was wondering if there was anybody here looking for a 9850 BE?


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi guys i currently have a AMD X2 5000+ BE on a *MSI K9A2 CF Ver 1.0 motherboard*. The rest of the componets you can read in system specs. I would like your opinion on this CPU AMD Phenom II X3 720 on my motherboard.  At the moment all my games run great on my 5000+ BE  COD4,5 , Left4dead, BF2142. But  having a little more power for 147.00 is tempting also i might also go for the AMD Phenom II X4 940 Deneb for 200.00. Apreciate any advise. Game on


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 16, 2009)

Definitely get a 940. That will give you the best overclocking outcome with the K9A2 since it has no NB multiplier.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 16, 2009)

Alright guys, I need ideas for a new motherboard. I would have wanted to wait for more AM3 boards but this one is really start to grate on me.

If I go AM3 right now I'll get the Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P, but that's rather expensive atm (£160).

I've considered the Foxconn AD7A-S which means I can keep my DDR2 and I've had good luck with Foxconn in the past.

Any other ideas? I'm open to any chipsets, be them nvidia or AMD, but it must be full ATX.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

alright so can I join the club now   Specs to the left.


100 MHz overclock, just enjoying it


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2009)

HELLSPAWNPR said:


> Hi guys i currently have a AMD X2 5000+ BE on a *MSI K9A2 CF Ver 1.0 motherboard*. The rest of the componets you can read in system specs. I would like your opinion on this CPU AMD Phenom II X3 720 on my motherboard.  At the moment all my games run great on my 5000+ BE  COD4,5 , Left4dead, BF2142. But  having a little more power for 147.00 is tempting also i might also go for the AMD Phenom II X4 940 Deneb for 200.00. Apreciate any advise. Game on



K9A2 wont oc that 940 without killing the poor mobo fets will pop on it. 720BE is a much better choice and even then look into a very good cooler for your mosfets


----------



## trt740 (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> TRT I think I had told you.  Real life not a big difference if any.
> 
> But in becnmarks the i7 shines bro
> 
> ...



Yes but other than benching the CPU it's self, there is zero difference. The phenom II at 3.8ghz easily maxes my 4870 1gb frame rate same as the I7 and it burns dvd and multitasks just as well. I thought I would see some real world difference but there is none. Maybe in the future, but that's just a credit to both companies.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright so can I join the club now   Specs to the left.
> 
> 
> 100 MHz overclock, just enjoying it
> ...




Mines at 3.76 and i am only 3-4 sec faster


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Mines at 3.76 and i am only 3-4 sec faster
> View attachment 23861



thats pretty much where you are supposed to be buddy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Yes but other than benching the CPU it's self, there is zero difference. The phenom II at 3.8ghz easily maxes my 4870 1gb frame rate same as the I7 and it burns dvd and multitasks just as well. I thought I would see some real world difference but there is none. Maybe in the future, but that's just a credit to both companies.



I just got me a Phenom II today.  Im running the i7 at 3.3 Ghz and the Phenom II at default.  i7 still feels a bit more crisp around W7, than the Phenom II does on XP.  However no real difference though.  Phenom II feels good so far.  However, while most people on Phenom II's have trouble hitting that 4GHz mark stable, I can just load up my settings in the BIOS and game at 4.2-4.3 GHz stable, HT on.  Give credit to intel for that one.

Thats why I say AM3 is looking good.  They are reaching 4GHz stable at 1.45v which for AMD is not a lot of voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

wprime 3.2 ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2009)

oh come on you can do better than that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> oh come on you can do better than that



aint no fun if i max it out hours after i buy it


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> aint no fun if i max it out hours after i buy it



thats what i did with mine lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats what i did with mine lol



+1 thats what i do with all my CPUs. i really want a PII


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

Two questions


How far you guys taking these CPUs on default voltage?

Also, how far does the NB speed go up on these chips?


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Two questions
> 
> 
> How far you guys taking these CPUs on default voltage?
> ...



3.45Ghz on default voltage for me. (1.35V)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> 3.45Ghz on default voltage for me. (1.35V)



default for me is 1.312v   did 3.4 GHz.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 16, 2009)

I will try something.. I might be able to do 3.5Ghz on 1.35V.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I will try something.. I might be able to do 3.5Ghz on 1.35V.



what are you going to try?  Let us know


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats what i did with mine lol



did you see my 4.010 ghz post back a page or two... took my spot right below you on the front page... gonna go for some dice this weekend and see what i can get.. i can post at 4.12Ghz but i can't get it stable for the life of me.. i'm terrified to give it more voltage, currently the water i got set up keeps me at 33idle 47 load at 1.565... how much further can i safely push the board with this setup.. is there a target temp to stay under or a target voltage?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

little tweak back to 3.0 GHz 

.5 seconds off.  loose timings


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> did you see my 4.010 ghz post back a page or two... took my spot right below you on the front page... gonna go for some dice this weekend and see what i can get.. i can post at 4.12Ghz but i can't get it stable for the life of me.. i'm terrified to give it more voltage, currently the water i got set up keeps me at 33idle 47 load at 1.565... how much further can i safely push the board with this setup.. is there a target temp to stay under or a target voltage?



no i didnt see that lol sweet


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 16, 2009)

Epic fail... NB caps out at 2.4Ghz.... NB Multi hook doesnt work...
ughh...  Also... I can run 3.475Ghz on 1.35V but as soon as I hit the 3.5Ghz mark it wants 1.4V to stay stable. I am on the stock cooler also.. ;- (


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Epic fail... NB caps out at 2.4Ghz.... NB Multi hook doesnt work...
> ughh...  Also... I can run 3.475Ghz on 1.35V but as soon as I hit the 3.5Ghz mark it wants 1.4V to stay stable. I am on the stock cooler also.. ;- (



NB multi works for me BTW, just tweaked it and it works.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Add me to the club
I got my 720B.E , so far i'm prime stable at 3.5GHZ on x4 cores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Add me to the club
> I got my 720B.E , so far i'm prime stable at 3.5GHZ on x4 cores.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/36.jpg



count me in


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

^Taking it easy HUH?
I guess SuperPi likes bandwidth, I cant run these POS corsairs at 1066, LOL.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> ^Taking it easy HUH?
> I guess SuperPi likes bandwidth, I cant run these POS corsairs at 1066, LOL.



how much voltage have you tried giving to them?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

4850 has not been touched, not even teh fan profile


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how much voltage have you tried giving to them?



You know TBH, I havent even tried

I'm loosen the timings and give it a go in a few.

BTW have you tried a x14multi on the NB yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You know TBH, I havent even tried
> 
> I'm loosen the timings and give it a go in a few.
> 
> BTW have you tried a x14multi on the NB yet?



keep us posted.  I have tried a 14x just now


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 17, 2009)

Attempting a BIOS flash...
Wish me luck.. ;-\


----------



## Darknova (Mar 17, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Alright guys, I need ideas for a new motherboard. I would have wanted to wait for more AM3 boards but this one is really start to grate on me.
> 
> If I go AM3 right now I'll get the Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P, but that's rather expensive atm (£160).
> 
> ...



Suggestions? Please?


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 17, 2009)

Foxconn has treated me nicely in the past as well... 
If its got AWARD BIOS then go for it. I would avoid AMI like the plague though. ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Suggestions? Please?



i heard the foxconns have a lot of DOA.  I had a bad experience with one.

i got the DFI 790GX, loving it right now, would you consider it?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just got me a Phenom II today.  Im running the i7 at 3.3 Ghz and the Phenom II at default.  i7 still feels a bit more crisp around W7, than the Phenom II does on XP.  However no real difference though.  Phenom II feels good so far.  However, while most people on Phenom II's have trouble hitting that 4GHz mark stable, I can just load up my settings in the BIOS and game at 4.2-4.3 GHz stable, HT on.  Give credit to intel for that one.
> 
> Thats why I say AM3 is looking good.  They are reaching 4GHz stable at 1.45v which for AMD is not a lot of voltage.



but you also must strap a refrigerator to the I7 to keep it cool , unlike the Phenom II which the stock heat sink can actually cool fairly well. Intel's has almost made it mandatory to buy a heat sink to cool this cpu, because of the total shit they include in the retail box.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i heard the foxconns have a lot of DOA.  I had a bad experience with one.
> 
> i got the DFI 790GX, loving it right now, would you consider it?



I'm not adverse to one. I'd rather not get Asus, unless I have to, bad RMA experience with Asus. Biostar is a definite no, this one is a pile of shit. Anything else, I'm game


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I'm not adverse to one. I'd rather not get Asus, unless I have to, bad RMA experience with Asus. Biostar is a definite no, this one is a pile of shit. Anything else, I'm game



check this out, pretty much same stuf i've posted here 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84867
its a good board, DFI overclock very well dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> but you also must strap a refrigerator to the I7 to keep it cool , unlike the Phenom II which the stock heatsink can actually cool fairly well.



true

i have a 120.4 rad and it can still use more, its ridiculous. thats something I heard that revision D will fix for them, lets see.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> check this out, pretty much same stuf i've posted here
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84867
> its a good board, DFI overclock very well dude.



The JR is mATX though isn't it? I want a full ATX board. I take it the other DFI 790GXs should be just as good?


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

*ShadowFold has agreed to have me host a website for this stuff so we can do more than just one thread, i will post more info when its ready.*


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2009)

Yay


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Darknova said:


> The JR is mATX though isn't it? I want a full ATX board. I take it the other DFI 790GXs should be just as good?



yessir.  It is Matx.  DFI all boards are great dude.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2009)

I would say go with the DFI 790GX if you have the money. It's a great board, I like my MSI better for me, but I don't do any extreme OCing. I find DFI to be more of an extreme enthusiast brand board while ASUS and MSI ,from my experience are more for me, the gamer who just wants 3+ghz for gaming 

So in short, DFI boards are harder to get OC's working, MSI/ASUS are easier but I wouldn't think that they would get much higher.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yessir.  It is Matx.  DFI all boards are great dude.



 My MSI board is just as good a overclocker. The on board video is great for general resale and for upgrading your video card , because you will never be without one while your new ones in transit. Also the 790 gx boards like the MSI have are super great overclocking on board video cards and believe it or not plays most new games fairly well at lower settings. DFI is good but any 790gx board with a 750/SB will do really. Get the cheapest one with the best features and bundle.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> keep us posted.  I have tried a 14x just now
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090316/Capture021.jpg



I got it man 1066@ 5-5-5-18
Didnt make as much of a difference as I thought about a .1 or so, wish I still had my HyperX's.






Damn! X14multi on the NB, What voltage did you use BTW?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm still surprised that so many people pass up the 920. I feel so special sometimes.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

*Site needs a logo, it will be centered at the top,*

Demensions = 700 x 100
Format: PNG or GIF
animation is fine.
Must fade to Red at all edges to match the template correctly,
the template uses red(#8c0606)

A variant or runoff of the chrome dragon platform logo would be awsomez


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 17, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm still surprised that so many people pass up the 920. I feel so special sometimes.



what clocks you got?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> *Site needs a logo, it will be centered at the top,*
> 
> Demensions = 700 x 100
> Format: PNG or GIF
> ...



Can I get the page with out it? I'm pretty good with the photochops


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 17, 2009)

3D Sage, what is your NB voltage!?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

good going 3d.  Thats a start. cant go 5-5-5-15???


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> 3D Sage, what is your NB voltage!?



I added .15 over stock to run at x13, it will boot with .125 but wont be stable, its good to go with .15V over stock.



Chicken Patty said:


> good going 3d.  Thats a start. cant go 5-5-5-15???



I'm working on that, been messing with Row Refresh, its running at 75ns ATM.

EDIT:Its a no go I tried 5-5-5-16 and my setup froze. 

Oh well, I should have the rest of the new rig by Mid next week


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

The site will be at www.amdforce.com

but untill that one actualyy finishes resolving its at this temporary address:
http://amdforce.graebtech.com


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2009)

AMD Force, I like that  I'll work on something in a bit, knee deep in homework right now!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2009)

eh?


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

more dragon i think, and you can go to 700 x 140 but the bottom 40 is gonna have some buttons overlaying it!


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

http://game.amd.com/us-en/unlock_desktop.aspx?p=1
the head in the top right looks nice but mirror it to face the right direction!

and move those 2 badges to the right side!  with the dragon head on the left

I killed the add banner that was on there from the template default layout also, i dont plan to ad this thing to hell! lol


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

Most of the site is operational now, Teamspeak, Forums, Menus...
top bar logo menu is still missing.

http://amdforce.graebtech.com

Soon to be:
http://www.amdforce.com


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 17, 2009)

uhhh... www.amdforce.com works for me... ;-\


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

its only been on the dns servers for about 3 hours now, it works for me 2, but most of the world is still clueless so far!  24 hours for a full sweep!

Get registered on the site, in your profile there are a lot of options for rig specs and rig picture, and i plan to add some more details.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 17, 2009)

Got my 720BE up to 3.7 stable. Yay


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

good going PP, I did 3.8 on the factory HS of my 940 at 1.440v.  Stable, but not higher at that voltage, temps were already borderline.  Time to wait until water cooling parts arrive 



BTW, Master / Shadow and everybody making the site happen, thanks a lot from me.  I Plan to join once up.  or can I join already?


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

its up the work left to do is cosmetic

http://www.amdforce.com

or if its not DNS updated in your area yet:

http://amdforce.graebtech.com

Click the forums button and regista....


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good going PP, I did 3.8 on the factory HS of my 940 at 1.440v.  Stable, but not higher at that voltage, temps were already borderline.  Time to wait until water cooling parts arrive
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Master / Shadow and everybody making the site happen, thanks a lot from me.  I Plan to join once up.  or can I join already?



Yea my 940 went to 3.8 easily. The 720 is 200mhz slower and so i was suprised i got it to 3.7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> its up the work left to do is cosmetic
> 
> http://www.amdforce.com
> 
> ...



Will do, thank you very much sir


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea my 940 went to 3.8 easily. The 720 is 200mhz slower and so i was suprised i got it to 3.7.



nice, did you unlock your X3?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> its up the work left to do is cosmetic
> 
> http://www.amdforce.com
> 
> ...



I signed up and got an error when I clicked on the activation link that said I didn't activate within five hours.  It was not even like two minutes


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

post the link please!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

http://forums.graebtech.com/cgi-bin/amdforce/YaBB.pl?action=activate;username=Chicken_Patty;activationkey=e0mwYNu6BcjEMAKiEPiy


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

i think it was a bug because i was changing something when you did it, re-register, i have deleted the account


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> i think it was a bug because i was changing something when you did it, re-register, i have deleted the account



will do.  I'll let you know if it works, thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

ok Master, it worked.  Thanks


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

i see it worked, fill in your profile bud, lets get this site kicked off,

and shadow lets get us a logo on there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> i see it worked, fill in your profile bud, lets get this site kicked off,
> 
> and shadow lets get us a logo on there



as you ask.

Doing so right now


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

hey chicken go to the teamspeak:

207.36.180.151:10001

pass= amd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

my profile 

http://forums.graebtech.com/cgi-bin...n=viewprofile;username=Chicken_Patty;sid=7053


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> hey chicken go to the teamspeak:
> 
> 207.36.180.151:10001
> 
> pass= amd



that goes up in the adress bar or where do I go for that


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

your 3dmark item need a url to a valid ORB, not a score! lol

it says:
http:// 26xxx score

like this one:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10145037

Teamspeak 2 is voice over ip,
http://goteamspeak.com


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> your 3dmark item need a url to a valid ORB, not a score! lol
> 
> it says:
> http:// 26xxx score



fixed    i've never validated, so i'll leave that one blank.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

Teamspeak 2 is voice over ip,
http://goteamspeak.com

after u got it the quick connect logins are:
address= 207.36.180.151:10001
pass = amd


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.AMDFORCE.com is up and kickin, if that link dont work it means your ISP is slow to do DNS updates, use this link untill tommorrow!

http://amdforce.graebtech.com

Have fun!

Shadow, get yourself registered and tommorrow or later tonight if im on i will give you admin creds.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

On the phenom II what voltages should the N/B, Chipset, and HTT be at for heavy overclocking?

board is a m3n-ht Nforce 780a, i dont know the stock voltages for them.


----------



## Kei (Mar 17, 2009)

*920 is A-ok!*



p_o_s_pc said:


> what clocks you got?



I do believe I started the small PII 920 movement, and I still think that 90% of the people would be MORE than happy with that over the 940...of course that pretty black box does tend to raise an eyebrow! 

That said I only have 1 single regret with buying my 920 and that is.....I'm a northbridge clock junkie and since it's an AM2+ processor the default high multi is 9x which will of course limit how high I can go. Anyway that hasn't stopped me from cracking 2.7Ghz on the northbridge already, but I don't run it at that speed daily just because.

My max clock on all 4 cores was a little over 3.8Ghz, and on just 2 cores I tested at 3.92Ghz. To get to the 'magic number' that we all seem to agree is the normal clock for the PII (3.5Ghz) it takes 1.440v to get 100% stress test stable.

Stock voltage of 1.344v yielded me 3.4Ghz but not stable.

Summary of the max clocks I've tested my Phenom II 920 at...

CPU 3.83Ghz (4 cores from bios)
NB 2.7Ghz
HTT 372Mhz (never found the limit, just gave up)
HT Link 2.5Ghz (again just gave up because there is no need for this 'extra' speed)


I'd say that's pretty sweet for a lock multiplier processor on air cooling with an ASUS M3A32-MVP (SB600) board and 4Gb of mixed ram (1150Mhz mixed with 800Mhz).

I love this processor and like I said the ONLY regret is that I don't have a higher northbridge multiplier or better yet an unlocked northbridge multiplier. The rest I don't even care about...

Kei

oh yea, with my awesomeness and tweaktastic ( <--- copyrighted word ) ability my 920 and full system uses only an insanely low 135W idling for 5 minutes and even when running multiple things like now I'm at................137W total system usage (had to lean over to check the meter)!

100% cpu load using Wprime the total system usage is still only 179W...beat THAT!  (system listed in specs, add a billion USB devices to that too)


----------



## Kei (Mar 17, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> On the phenom II what voltages should the N/B, Chipset, and HTT be at for heavy overclocking?
> 
> board is a m3n-ht Nforce 780a, i dont know the stock voltages for them.



That would depend on what your system wants really...

Stock Northbridge voltage though is 1.175v and I've been up to 1.45v without any problems with heat using the stock northbridge cooler. I don't know the rest of the voltages though as, but maybe your bios will be able to tell you.
===============================================================

I AM curious to see if my 'old' GeIL ram will go much over 1100Mhz stable though! I was bored one day so I decided to see if I could get any more headroom on my 800Mhz sticks and what do you know...

My old limit was under 1066Mhz and even that took some work! This time the voltage wasn't raised above 2.2v and they just cruised right along nicely. Funny after all this time my motherboard and ram are both really starting to warm up to me.

First the ram wouldn't go above 1066Mhz even on high voltage and high timings, then the motherboard wouldn't do any more than 272Mhz HTT if I begged and pleaded with it. Now the ram cruises above 1100Mhz with tight timings, and the motherboard doesn't blink an eye going to 372Mhz HTT. I swear my parts are alive and really don't want me to get my AM3 rig no matter what they have to do!

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Man, as far as voltages im totally lost.

This DFI board got me 3.8 out of my 940 at 1.440v.  The only voltage I touched was vcore.  no other voltage was touched, all left at default.  Man I wish I would have bought a DFI earlier.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Kei, I finally joined the Phenom II club 

Glad to see yours is still going strong dude


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice, did you unlock your X3?



I dont know how with this board. Its an MSI 790GX-D65


----------



## Darknova (Mar 17, 2009)

Yey! More forums for me to sign up on *sigh*

I've lost track of most of them lol.

EDIT: I think I might have to get this bad boy once it's released: Foxconn AD7A-S 3.0


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not much of a memory overclocker so, think this kit could do 1333, 6-6-6-20 1.8v
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148150

And I might grab this board
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363

And I got a good deal on a used 720BE.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 17, 2009)

I believe those sticks are the same ones Fits overclocked like mad, but can some one else verify that?

I was thinking about that board, but I'm just not sure...


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2009)

They are but I don't care for high memory clocks. I like lower timings  I might wait for the 950 to come out, someone had their's at 4ghz with like 1.35v


----------



## Darknova (Mar 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They are but I don't care for high memory clocks. I like lower timings  I might wait for the 950 to come out, someone had their's at 4ghz with like 1.35v



That's why I've been looking at 1600Mhz DDR3 with 7 timings opposed to 9 timings, the extra speed (and architecture optimizations) should make up for the performance loss going from 1000 5-5-5-15 to 1600 7-7-7-18. Which was actually proved in benchmarks where DDR3 had around a 1-5% performance increase lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2009)

What are some good 1600 sticks with cas7? Nothing over 90$ I hope..


----------



## Darknova (Mar 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What are some good 1600 sticks with cas7? Nothing over 90$ I hope..



Ah, there lies the problem. I've seen some great G.Skill RAM. HZs (black heatspreaders), but they're about £160 currently over here.

Corsair also do some pretty decent RAM, they're cheaper than G.Skill.

To be honest just look around, 1600Mhz is only attainable on AMD platforms by overclocking anyway.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2009)

I just looked on newegg, the only good kit I can find is this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146777
Kinda exspensive for ram..


----------



## Darknova (Mar 17, 2009)

Quick scan of Newegg found me these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161294 - 8 timings, but Wintecs DDR2 kits are stellar, I'd take the chance tbh.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227320 - 7 timings. OCZ Reapers


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't like OCZ and those sinks are too big. My CPU heatsink will most likely block them.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, biggest problem with AMD boards, socket is far too close to the RAM slots.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231167 - those were the sticks I was looking at, expensive I know.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148227
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148261

Crucials? 1333Mhz? 6 timings?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2009)

I saw those crucial sticks, but they're 50$ more and I'm sure the 50$ sticks will do the same timings.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 17, 2009)

Aye, it's entirely possible. Even Fits proved that buying cheaper RAM can net you the same results. In the end I don't think either of us has enough experience with DDR3 to say for certain, then again, no one can really say that each specific set will get you X speeds with X timings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Shadow those sticks that you found, I believe have the D9JNL chips.  They do indeed overclock like crazy and are a great pick for RAM, just get some aftermarket ENZO heat spreders like BINGE did on his i7 rig, those HS are sexy!  Good choice on getting the M4A79-T DLX


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Yey! More forums for me to sign up on *sigh*
> 
> I've lost track of most of them lol.
> 
> EDIT: I think I might have to get this bad boy once it's released: Foxconn AD7A-S 3.0



that board looks good.  I really wanted to try FOxonn but mine was DOA.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I dont know how with this board. Its an MSI 790GX-D65



I believe it has something to do with ACC.  Have you tried enabling ACC on all cores maybe????  


http://vr-zone.com/articles/board-makers-confirmed-phenom-ii-x3-unlocking/6629.html?doc=6629


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah thats how I unlocked mine, Just set ACC to Auto.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah thats how I unlocked mine, Just set ACC to Auto.



thanks dude.


Try it out PP, let us know


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I saw those crucial sticks, but they're 50$ more and I'm sure the 50$ sticks will do the same timings.



Hey bud get registered and lets kick off the site!

http://www.amdforce.com


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 17, 2009)

Trying now, i dont expect any luck.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Trying now, i dont expect any luck.



soooooo????


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Got my 720 up to 3.969GHZ





http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529205

Why does it say its been Rejected?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Got my 720 up to 3.969GHZ
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529205
> 
> Why does it say its been Rejected?



version 1.5 cpuz hates all phenom chips. and you still haven't topped my 720BE lol


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Give me a minute, BRB 

BTW I was on 4 cores with mine.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 17, 2009)

just started the rma process on my 2 mobo's


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> just started the rma process on my 2 mobo's



Thats sucks dude.

BTW I got up to 4.028GHZ but couldnt validate, not enough time (MCGRUBER!) before It locks up. And i'm not ready to give it over 1.55V yet


----------



## trt740 (Mar 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> just started the rma process on my 2 mobo's



that does suck good luck bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

hey you guys know if to disable the on board there is anything special you gotta do. I just went in the BIOS and disabled it, but didn't see any performance difference in benchmarks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Got my 720 up to 3.969GHZ
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/111-1.jpg
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529205
> 
> Why does it say its been Rejected?




  good work buddy.  Stable?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good work buddy.  Stable?


Thanks,
Just CPUZ validation stable

I've been trying to stablilize 3.6 ATM, but seems like the 4th core fails Prime within a minute. 

But I havent given it enough voltage maybe. I just cant seem to find my correct Temps, every program I try has it all over the place.

 And AOD shows     -256C


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thanks,
> Just CPUZ validation stable
> 
> I've been trying to stablilize 3.6 ATM, but seems like the 4th core fails Prime within a minute.
> ...



bro, remember the X3 720's are CPU's that had a weak core so they disable it and sell it as a tri core.  Thats why you are having that problem.  You might not be able to stabilize it period.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

I can bench at 3.8GHZ though.

I know I can stabilize it, why are you bringing me down? 
LOL

Somebody on XS has a 720 on X4 cores running stable at 3.8GHZ.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I can bench at 3.8GHZ though.
> 
> I know I can stabilize it, why are you bringing me down?
> LOL
> ...



  not bringing you down bro, just saying the truth.  Maybe you can, but remember you bought a x3.  So if you dont, dont feel bad.  you still done a heck of a job overclocking that :cough: x4 :cough:  I mean x3


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

how did you even get it to work period, the 4th core is supposed to be cut.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> how did you even get it to work period, the 4th core is supposed to be cut.



Just enabling ACC,

But booting up is a 3 step process, I have to set ACC to Auto in bios, restart, set my NB and HT link restart, then the rest of my settings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> how did you even get it to work period, the 4th core is supposed to be cut.



buahahahahahaha 


has to do something with enabling ACC?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

what if I enable ACC on my 940??? 

Would it give an extra core or perhaps, give me HT capabilities


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

You will have a "Core I-940 B.E"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You will have a "Core I-940 B.E"





Phenom I 940 HT


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

-Phenom II- i-940+ HT B.E-


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey CP can you post up a EVEREST Cache&Mem run ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hey CP can you post up a EVEREST Cache&Mem run ?



Which Rig?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

THe PII 940 please? run it at your max OC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> THe PII 940 please? run it at your max OC.



I'll do it later tonight.  gotta set it up again.  I might have a cooler installed on it today.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice, I wanna see the 940's Cache performance vs the 720's on 4 cores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice, I wanna see the 940's Cache performance vs the 720's on 4 cores.



i'll get that for you today


----------



## Darknova (Mar 17, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> how did you even get it to work period, the 4th core is supposed to be cut.



The 4th core isn't physically cut, just disabled, and there's a bug in current BIOSes that when ACC is activated it "sees" all 4 cores and proceeds to do it's job with all 4.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

well the M3N-HT doesnt even seem to have the ACC option in 1901 bios.  I cant find it anywhere.  I have a 940 but i think it would help push over 4 stable, i can do 4 but crash at benching.

Which of these is holding me back:
NF200 Chip Voltage: 1.24
HT Voltage: 1.26
NB Chipset V: 1.22
CPU NB: 1.4
CPU: 1.45

I have pushed cpu to 1.55v and not stable @ 4ghz but i think the other settings are the cause.

This was @ 1.55v, but it worked @ 1.50 even, 1.55 was an attempt to stabalize it!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=516105


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 17, 2009)

Thought i posted...... Anyways, cant get the 4th core enabled and cant get any further than 3.7 even after setting volts to 1.6. This board is my worst enemy. If it was DFI, id be rockin nearly 4 by now and 4 on my 940


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 17, 2009)

ShadowFold, relogin to amdforce.com and you will have the admin rights.  I just granted them


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Thought i posted...... Anyways, cant get the 4th core enabled and cant get any further than 3.7 even after setting volts to 1.6. This board is my worst enemy. If it was DFI, id be rockin nearly 4 by now and 4 on my 940



Hey what board are you trying to unlock the 720? 

The guys over at XS have a Modded Bios for the ASUS in order to unlock the 4th core. Well if you have a 720 that is capable.

Hey PPMaguire , Here's the link to the Modded Bios.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=219183&highlight=asus+m4a79+deluxe


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 18, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> well the M3N-HT doesnt even seem to have the ACC option in 1901 bios.  I cant find it anywhere.  I have a 940 but i think it would help push over 4 stable, i can do 4 but crash at benching.
> 
> Which of these is holding me back:
> NF200 Chip Voltage: 1.24
> ...



I can post and load almost into windows at 4 Ghz with this board, or i can go to 4 ghz after im booted, but booting fresh at 4ghz is not quite stable.  I get 1 of 2 different bluescreens.  I set the Vcore to 1.55v and CPU-NB to 1.50v

either a 0000000000F7 bluescreen
or a
NV4_mini bluescreen, any ideas


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 18, 2009)

NEEDS MOAR VOLTAGE! Seriously, 1.55v seems a little low for 4ghz but it's pretty cool that it boots at that at least!


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 18, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hey what board are you trying to unlock the 720?
> 
> The guys over at XS have a Modded Bios for the ASUS in order to unlock the 4th core. Well if you have a 720 that is capable.
> 
> ...



Thanks but im running an MSI Review sample right now.

790GX-D65 as in my specs.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 18, 2009)

You like the board at all? Besides the ram speed part that is?


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 18, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> NEEDS MOAR VOLTAGE! Seriously, 1.55v seems a little low for 4ghz but it's pretty cool that it boots at that at least!



Thats as far as the settings go in this board!

the max vcore and CPU-NB voltage is 1.55v

ASUS M3N-HT NForce 780A


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 18, 2009)

Well that sucks. My last few boards have gotten to 1.7v so not sure what's with that.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 18, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Thanks but im running an MSI Review sample right now.
> 
> 790GX-D65 as in my specs.



Its good for the mainstream user. 
Onboard graphics
1600 DDR3 support out of box
crossfire support
yada yada

But for my demands the Asus board i have my 940 sitting in is alot better. I have complaints of both boards though.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 18, 2009)

/me loves the new DFI BIOS for this board.

Max VCORE = 2.6V w00t. lolz.

Also.. this BIOS grants me the ability to "split-plane" the IMC voltage w/e the hell that means.
If my memory serves me correctly it means to give the IMC a different voltage than the DRAM modules?
IMC gives me .6V to 1.9V
DRAM gives me 1.0V to 3.6V

What does this mean exactly?


----------



## Enmity (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Guys this is my first post here. I've got a 940 and i like to overclock - unfortunately im stuck with a sb600 mobo and my cpu cooling solution seems to be sub par...im sitting on 3.6Ghz at the moment but what id like to know is which program shows the most accurate cpu temps coz i have tried speedfan, everest, hwmonitor and a few others...they all show different temps...like for example in my bios it'll show my cpu idle temp of 39-41C but in all these other programs its idling at 45+C and during 36mark 06 im seeing temps of as high as 62C...which is the limit i have heard...is there any information you guys could show me on this? im just overclocking via amd overdrive and have tweaked the bios a little at the moment...cpu voltage on 1.42. Check my system specs for any more info  cheers.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 18, 2009)

Enmity said:


> Hey Guys this is my first post here. I've got a 940 and i like to overclock - unfortunately im stuck with a sb600 mobo and my cpu cooling solution seems to be sub par...im sitting on 3.6Ghz at the moment but what id like to know is which program shows the most accurate cpu temps coz i have tried speedfan, everest, hwmonitor and a few others...they all show different temps...like for example in my bios it'll show my cpu idle temp of 39-41C but in all these other programs its idling at 45+C and during 36mark 06 im seeing temps of as high as 62C...which is the limit i have heard...is there any information you guys could show me on this? im just overclocking via amd overdrive and have tweaked the bios a little at the moment...cpu voltage on 1.42. Check my system specs for any more info  cheers.



I would believe the BIOS but thats just me... and with the PII series it really doesn't matter if you have SB600 or SB750.. ACC is already built into the PII I believe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice, I wanna see the 940's Cache performance vs the 720's on 4 cores.



here you go dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529394


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 18, 2009)

what were all your voltages?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 18, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> Thats as far as the settings go in this board!
> 
> the max vcore and CPU-NB voltage is 1.55v
> 
> ASUS M3N-HT NForce 780A




your voltage will go higher.  if you raise the htt link up the voltage on cpu and i believe nb scale by going down .1v  for instance at 275htt my bios voltage at 3.85ghz is 1.30.. but in windows it's 1.50.. try it out.. it works, i can push 1.7v i believe.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 18, 2009)

if i up the HTT the Voltages will scale down by .1v???

i think you are a little confused, down is not up!


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529394
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090318/Capture023.jpg



Nice run dude, I think you got CDAWALL beat as the top AMD SuperPi

, I'm still trying to break into the mid 18's.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 18, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice run dude, I think you got CDAWALL beat as the top AMD SuperPi
> 
> , I'm still trying to break into the mid 18's.



i have an almost 15sec flat run i did @4.8ghz he as some work to do still


edit:

here it is he has some work to do







mines pretty untweaked and on water i ran a 16sec


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here you go dude
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090318/Capture022.jpg




Looks like you got the 940 has faster L3 cache access everything else seems equal.






PII 720 on 4 Cores @ 3.8GHZ

 Memory *8901 - 8624 - 10514 - 47.6*
L1   *121627 - 60842 - 81102 - 0.8*
L2 *30448 - 24262 - 28027 - 2.4*
L3 *9137 - 13054 -12485 - 6.3*


PII 940 @ 3.8GHZ

Memory *8913 - 9350 - 10519 - 50.4*
L1 *121389 - 60719 - 63314 - 0.8*
L2 *30385 - 24213 - 27953 - 2.4*
L3 *8991 - 13703 - 12398 - 5.4*


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i have an almost 15sec flat run i did @4.8ghz he as some work to do still
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...



Dude your a Pro


----------



## cdawall (Mar 18, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Dude your a Pro



here is on water







mine are cheating a little i have some really nice ram in them D9DCD's (old fatbody's) that will take ungodly heeps of voltage


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> here is on water
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090225/Capture056.jpg
> 
> ...



I can see that, 

 4-4-4-12 @ 1080MHZ


----------



## cdawall (Mar 18, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I can see that,
> 
> 4-4-4-12 @ 1080MHZ



they do 4-4-4-12@1160 or so


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> they do 4-4-4-12@1160 or so


How much Voltage for that?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 18, 2009)

3dsage said:


> How much Voltage for that?



you really really dont want to know 2.94v


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> you really really dont want to know 2.94v



LOL, im sure you can cook some bacon on those heatspreaders with that voltage


----------



## cdawall (Mar 18, 2009)

3dsage said:


> LOL, im sure you can cook some bacon on those heatspreaders with that voltage



no heatspreaders on them and they had a 100CFM 120mm over them they weren't even warm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> what were all your voltages?



were you referring to me?


----------



## Darknova (Mar 18, 2009)

Foxconn AD7A-S and Ballistix Tracer REDs....

Me likey.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> here is on water
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090225/Capture056.jpg
> 
> ...



Opteron Black Edition wtf?


----------



## Enmity (Mar 18, 2009)

My Bios is up to date, its the f6. Anyone had experience with the gigabyte ga-ma790fx-dq6? the only cpu temps i want to believe are the bios temps...amd overdrive, speedfan, hwmonitor, coretemp...they all show some pretty high temps which fluctuate within seconds...i dunno what to believe...my set up is at 3.6ghz but can handle 3.8 but will need more voltage to  be completely stable. Im seeing 62C at full load with my current setting (3.6Ghz @ 1.42V) ...any recommendations?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 18, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> Opteron Black Edition wtf?



its a 945ES chip


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm getting some tax return money.. Should I wait for the 955 and get that or get a 945?


----------



## Darknova (Mar 18, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm getting some tax return money.. Should I wait for the 955 and get that or get a 945?



955 is only 3.2Ghz, nothing else is different. So I'd get the 945 personally.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 18, 2009)

I think I'm gonna wait till the 955 comes out.. I don't know why but I can see it being really good. Or maybe it will be like the 9850 and 9950.. Same thing, small improvements maybe. But hey, the small improvements might be worth it.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its a 945ES chip



i'd like to be on the ES list lol.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 18, 2009)

Got my NB to run at 2.9GHZ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

wonder how much higher the NB can go


----------



## Darknova (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wonder how much higher the NB can go



Anybody who cracks 4Ghz on the NB deserves a few drinks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Anybody who cracks 4Ghz on the NB deserves a few drinks


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's my upgrade list so far
Mobo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363
RAM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148227
Second GPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121291
and I can get a 945 for cheap used(already got a deal)
I am probably gonna order next week


----------



## Darknova (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks good Shadow. Looks very good


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

Hehe, tax returns FTW!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

Just got me some AM3 action
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148227
Newegg FTW
Now I gotta get some CPU money


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 19, 2009)

Well Shit!  The tool CDAwall is using is the key to overclocking Phenom II's

You guys gotta get k10stat!
http://www.geocities.com/k10stat/

K10stat seems to LOVE NForce 7 Motherboards or at least mine!  Every option works!

I made it to 4 GHZ and change where as no other tool seemed to work quite right and made shit unstable as hell.

NTUNE aka nvidia control panel crashes even with a stable OC sometimes.

THIS WAS 1.55V @ CPU-NB & VCORE.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529968


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

Does it work with original K10's? Like my kuma!
I'm buying a 720BE soon as well!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

looking good shadow fold, so you got the M4A78?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea, and some crucial DDR3. That kit looks uber too, cas 6 1333mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea, and some crucial DDR3. That kit looks uber too, cas 6 1333mhz





cant wait to see the results


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does it work with original K10's? Like my kuma!
> I'm buying a 720BE soon as well!



I imagine so, the major change was cache size and a shrink.

try it and see!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

master, hows the site going dude


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 19, 2009)

well my part is done. i need the logo, and i need some co-admins to put togeather the categories as best can be!  I put in some basic categories but i know there needs to be more/better ones.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 19, 2009)

And so the secret is out woot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> well my part is done. i need the logo, and i need some co-admins to put togeather the categories as best can be!  I put in some basic categories but i know there needs to be more/better ones.



so when do we expect for the site to kick off?  Im excited


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 19, 2009)

When shadowfold gives me the logo i guess, but its usable now.

i would make one myself but i am < 0 at graphics design, i can use code and rulers to do patterns but logo design is a bit out of my scope.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 19, 2009)

Woooot! My 720 just shipped out today, and it will (should) be arriving Friday!! I was also looking at the reviews for the mobo that I ordered along with it, and someone successfully unlocked the fourth core on it, I just hope I get the right batch for it.........

I can't wait till Friday!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm gonna be buying a 720BE very soon too  As soon as I get payment for my 4830, I'm ordering it.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wonder how much higher the NB can go



i have done 3.2ghz on water over that takes cold playing with my chip on DICE i got 3.6ghz but i didn't try very hard


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 19, 2009)

here is my leet score, i whooped all ur asses!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=530049


----------



## Kei (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for that, I was playing with that a few weeks ago but didn't go any lower than 2.0x multi hahaha. I even had plans to run 3DMark06 like that just to see the score.....but after running some Everest benchmarks I changed my mind...............my life felt like it was eroding away haha!

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

would it be possible to actually make the CPU run at 0 MHz   j/k.  Thats crazy 100MHz.   How did the computer react, was it usable other than for validation?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> would it be possible to actually make the CPU run at 0 MHz   j/k.  Thats crazy 100MHz.   *How did the computer react, was it usable other than for validation?*


I don't see how it could be. lol.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 19, 2009)

it was usable, program load times were only about doubled, and start menu would come up 1 inch at a time, but web browsing actually was just fine, internet explorer 8 only took like 20 seconds to load up.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 19, 2009)

seriously, this k10stat program gives you complete control over the voltages, multiplier, dividers, and more.

For NForce 7 for amd chipsets this outdoes ntune like 50 ways to 1!  and its even more awsome to have since amd overdrive dont like nforce chipsets.
i dont know if thisone does both amd and nvidia chipsets or not?!?  one way to find out someone try it!

you can chop the cpu multiplier to 8 then devide it untill it hits 0.5 like mine, and you can crank it up to high heaven.


----------



## Enmity (Mar 19, 2009)

heres my latest 3dmark06 score and current settings. What do you guys think?


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 19, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> seriously, this k10stat program gives you complete control over the voltages, multiplier, dividers, and more.
> 
> For NForce 7 for amd chipsets this outdoes ntune like 50 ways to 1!  and its even more awsome to have since amd overdrive dont like nforce chipsets.
> i dont know if thisone does both amd and nvidia chipsets or not?!?  one way to find out someone try it!
> ...



Yea it works for AMD chipsets. Unfortunately it wont allow my chip to go past 1.55 though. I got to 3.9 but it wasnt stable.


----------



## Enmity (Mar 19, 2009)

aaaand heres the problem with my rig at its current settings.. :S somethings wrong?


----------



## Kei (Mar 19, 2009)

*See attatched solution *



Enmity said:


> aaaand heres the problem with my rig at its current settings.. :S somethings wrong?



I'll look again in the morning, but right now the bottleneck seems to be a horribly cluttered desktop! 

Sorry it's about 3am and I really need sleep.

Kei

(i've attatched what my desktop looks like for comparison purposes so you may optimize more efficiently)


----------



## Enmity (Mar 19, 2009)

heres some pics of my rig..while running i touched the cpu heatsink - if it was idling at 55c the sink should be rather hot shouldnt it? ...well its just warm to the touch but certainly not hot. also i included some screens of my bios. Can anyone shed some light on my situation?..


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, I have to leave the OC club for a bit... the 790GX DFI board I bought off Shadow died tonight.  Went to restart after an 2hr long Crysis Warhead run and wouldn't POST.
Looked at the LCD thingy and said "88".
Hope to be back shortly. ;-)


----------



## Paintface (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello everyone, i would say im quite experienced with computers over the past decades, but still a newbie when it comes to overclocking and especially troubleshooting OC issue.

I build a AMD 940 rig for my brother with the gigabyte 790gx mobo ( F3 bios) non UD version.
Other specs are GSKILL 4gb ddr2 1066 ram ( also running at that speed )
Corsair 650watt TX
HIS 4870 1gb ICEQ turbo
Zalman cpu cooling

The system is basicly rock stable, if it wasnt for the occasional crash to desktop in COD4 which happens like once a week. At first i figured its simply windows as we know it, unpredictable.

But then i read on the AMD forums about a guy writing down his experiences OCing his phenom to 3.8ghz, and he described how he knew the CPU didnt get enough voltage when the system seemed unresponsive and icons disappear etc. Thats when it hit me that hows my bros windows reacts once crashing to desktop, windows doesnt seem to work properly anymore till a full restart occurs.

Now to the facts of the OC, basicly i set the multiplier to 17 ( 3.4ghz) and thats it. I read tens of reviews where people hit 3.4ghz on stock voltage. And it works just fine on my bros rig till some heavy gaming occurs, and even that its really really rare.

I added 0.100 voltage to the Vcore, northbridge, and southbridge. I figure i have still alot of headroom voltage wise cause its a quality board and PSU. what i am worried about is heat though, standard Vcore the cpu got 44C hot, with only 0.100volt increase it shoots up to 50C.

Also i wondered what kind of other bios tweaks you guys apply? Besides the above steps, i set the RAM voltage to the appropriate 2.1v and set all the latencies as shown in the SPD of the ram.

Looking forward to any input


----------



## r9 (Mar 19, 2009)

Paintface said:


> Hello everyone, i would say im quite experienced with computers over the past decades, but still a newbie when it comes to overclocking and especially troubleshooting OC issue.
> 
> I build a AMD 940 rig for my brother with the gigabyte 790gx mobo ( F3 bios) non UD version.
> Other specs are GSKILL 4gb ddr2 1066 ram ( also running at that speed )
> ...



That needing system restart to start working properly I would say that is corrupted RAM mem and with restarting mem is rewritten. That could ocure because of faulty ram incorrect timings lower than needed voltage also unstable CPU overclock could corrupt what is written to the RAM memory. 
You can try this with finding some software that could empty RAM memory. I`m not remembering what software was for optimizing in witch there was option for emptying RAM mem. 
Example I`m running my PC at unstable overclock and I try to install some software and I start the exe and it says to me that is corrupted I try to start the install couple more times and the same error because the software is written in the ram mem corrupted so I use this software to empty RAM and I start the install and it installed correctly.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 19, 2009)

The board is ALIIIVEEEE!  me thinks...  POSTed to 7F (which was expected)... sooooooo yay.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a Problem i have a 940 but 1 of the cores wont show up any more on AOD i did a Bios Update on the Foxconn A79A-S and i dont know if that is the problem anyone have any ideas what it could be?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 19, 2009)

Does it show anywhere else? CPU-Z for example?
Something else that makes me curious is whether or not it's stable when you stress all four cores, because worst case scenario is that it may have a faulty core.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 19, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Does it show anywhere else? CPU-Z for example?
> Something else that makes me curious is whether or not it's stable when you stress all four cores, because worst case scenario is that it may have a faulty core.




Its back to normal on CPU-Z and AOD but the Welcome Center Screen Shows it at 1.64mhz

Going to try to overclock it again maybe it will work brb


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 19, 2009)

Never mind it still shows up with the wrong CPU mhz i dont know what happend

edit Going to update it with the last one maybe it will fix it


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 19, 2009)

Well it looks like i fixed the problem all i did was just update it again and now it works

I saw that the new CCC 9.3 just finished dl and will install and post some scores!


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 19, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea it works for AMD chipsets. Unfortunately it wont allow my chip to go past 1.55 though. I got to 3.9 but it wasnt stable.



push your FSB to 215 and then move the multiplier, if you set the voltage to 1.55 and then raise the htt the voltage goes up incrementally.  with a 1.55 setting and htt of 215 my true vcore came out to 1.6v,  some kind of auto voltage bump when the htt is pushed.

at least it does that on my M3N-HT NForce 780a.  i dont know if its a feature of amds doing or nvidias?

BTW i bounced off of 4100mhz but couldnt get the validation


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 19, 2009)

1.35V but reads a bit high on CPU-Z.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 19, 2009)

on mine if the htt is 200 then a bios setting of 1.55v produces 1.56 vcore,

BUT if i move the htt to 215 or anything over 210 it bumps up by .5 V automatically according to hardware monitor and cpuz

so if i do 215 htt and set voltage to 1.55, i end up with 1.60v even, if i bump the htt further it does it again!


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 19, 2009)

hello new to forms thought i would share my amd rig with you all

http://img.techpowerup.org/090319/3dmarks 13700.png


----------



## Enmity (Mar 19, 2009)

what aircooling would you guys recommend for the 940? im thinking either the TRUE or a Cooler Master V8...However ripping out the motherboard will be a mission. How does Xigmatek stack up against these two?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

Xigmatek S1284EE is the best cooler I've used on my AMD systems.


----------



## Enmity (Mar 19, 2009)

thats the archilles isn't it? 
http://www.overclockers.co.nz/product/cooler/xigmatek/XT-S1284-B.jpg


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea, the Achilles is just a better looking version, essentially the same thing tho.


----------



## Enmity (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet, i might grab one of those then. You dont need to remove the motherboard with those either right?....two ticks for me  Hey thanks Shadow. I'll order one of those badboys today...ive been told in another thread that my current AC Freezer 64 mounting surface is too small for the phenom 940...which might explain my hideous temps.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

No motherboard removal at all. It just clips on like every other cooler


----------



## Darknova (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I ordered some new parts this morning. My PC won't look the same after tomorrow


----------



## Enmity (Mar 19, 2009)

except for the TRUE and the cooler master V8..as far as i know you have to remove the motherboard for those two beasts


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like I won't go DDR3 yet, but I will buy a 720


----------



## Darknova (Mar 19, 2009)

Hahah, I decided to do the same mate. Got me some Ballistix Reds on the way though


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

I would have went ddr3 but my girlfriend's birthday is coming up.. Totally forgot. Oh well, DDR2's good enough for gaming!


----------



## Darknova (Mar 19, 2009)

8gb Ftw!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha yes! I might just do that. 
It's getting really cheap too
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184


----------



## Darknova (Mar 19, 2009)

I really liked my old Corsair XMS2 stuff, people said Corsair were crap but they did 1100Mhz at 2v 

Still, can't wait for my new motherboard, RAM and Case


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Haha yes! I might just do that.
> It's getting really cheap too
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184



hey bro i need that logo


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

I can make a temporary one but I'm a perfectionist, in a sense.. 
I will get one done in the next 30 mins


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I can make a temporary one but I'm a perfectionist, in a sense..
> I will get one done in the next 30 mins



sweets dude, i want to get the site going yesterday


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

I will definitely get a better one by next week!


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I will definitely get a better one by next week!
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23939&stc=1&d=1237497851



now were talking, i will embed it to the flash menu when i get home


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 19, 2009)

anybody realize of all the pc's oc'd with a phenom2, all the brands used were asus for the overclocks club on the first post lawl.


----------



## Enmity (Mar 19, 2009)

hopefully once my new xigmatek arrives i'll be able to get a decent clock considering with my sh1te  AC Freezer i've had it at 3.8Ghz ...lets see what an old gigabyte 790fx board can do


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 20, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> anybody realize of all the pc's oc'd with a phenom2, all the brands used were asus for the overclocks club on the first post lawl.



BTW i need to be added to that list now!  I have claimed 2nd place!
4018mhz

sorry to paulieg for bumpin you from the top 5!

heres the specs i achieved. 4.018ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529968


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> BTW i need to be added to that list now!  I have claimed 2nd place!
> 4018mhz
> 
> sorry to paulieg for bumpin you from the top 5!
> ...



your not in 2nd i have the top 5 spots to myself


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I will definitely get a better one by next week!
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23939&stc=1&d=1237497851



logo is up at amdforce.com

my demensions were a bit off on height, i thought i remembered the buttons being taller, o well you can use all that extra space between the logo and buttons in the next version!


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 20, 2009)

Dont Dispair at all those blank buttons, there for custom pages that we havent populated yet.

i can link them to forum threads, html pages, whatever really.


----------



## Kei (Mar 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> your not in 2nd i have the top 5 spots to myself


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

serves for top 5 

Sorry Brad

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=530713


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> serves for top 5
> 
> Sorry Brad
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=530713



Why does it show rejected, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why does it show rejected, what am I doing wrong?



Try a different version of cpuz. I've heard rumors that 1.5 doesn't like Phenoms sometimes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Try a different version of cpuz. I've heard rumors that 1.5 doesn't like Phenoms sometimes.



Would I still get added to the top 5?  Thing is without 1.5 I cant submit to hwbot, since now you have to use that verision


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

Guys I have a few questions

Should I have Spread Spectrum enabled in my BIOS?
Also what about CPU TLB Cache Fix?  I heard this is only with first gen Phenoms?


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 20, 2009)

PII fixed the TLB bugs... as did the B3 Stepping on the PIs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> PII fixed the TLB bugs... as did the B3 Stepping on the PIs.



thanks.

What about Spread Spectrum, thats to redue EMI right?  from what i've googled, its not needed ???


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2009)

it impedes overall performance and prevents overclocking from being possible, it also Causes most machines to not run at exactly the clock speeds advertised but actually lower.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

I just find out that for the DFI board if you press F9 in the main menu you can go into advanced options.    just when I was getting familiar with the board


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just find out that for the DFI board if you press F9 in the main menu you can go into advanced options.    just when I was getting familiar with the board



Hahaha! I lol'ed.

To me, that would be kinda like reaching into your pocket, and pulling out $5 that you didn't know you had. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Hahaha! I lol'ed.
> 
> To me, that would be kinda like reaching into your pocket, and pulling out $5 that you didn't know you had. lol.



yeah, Now i'm googling like five other options trying to figure out what they are     the board is great bro, it overclocks very sweet, just need to learn it better to fine tune it.  first DFI board and I love it.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 20, 2009)

soon as I finish with my crazy idea of a water setup ( which I already have all the parts for, just need to put it into action) I'll be glad to take first or second.  lawlz


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 20, 2009)

lol. I laff at you CP.  Even I knew that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> lol. I laff at you CP.  Even I knew that.



knew what?


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 20, 2009)

about the advanced options.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 20, 2009)

CP its a glitch with cpu-z, reboot, it usually also happens after a failed oc where your bios may have auto reverted to a lower clockspeed, do a fresh boot, power off for 10 secs and restart

and for the amd force site i need your guys input about this!
http://forums.graebtech.com/cgi-bin/amdforce/YaBB.pl?num=1237512047


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just find out that for the DFI board if you press F9 in the main menu you can go into advanced options.    just when I was getting familiar with the board



Good stuff man 

DFI makes the best overclocking boards IMO, 
Does anyone know if theyre creating a AM3 socket board?


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 20, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Good stuff man
> 
> DFI makes the best overclocking boards IMO,
> Does anyone know if theyre creating a AM3 socket board?



Yes, it was just announced yesterday... will have to look it up tho...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2009)

so here is the top 5 spots from what i have seen

here is the new 1st place






the 2nd place is still held by my old 945ES





the 3rd place spot is my old 720BE





the 4th place spot is @4018mhz and held by Master}{





5th place from what i saw held by exodusprime1337


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 20, 2009)

Damn man I had 4.08GHZ, for 3rd place yesterday. But I was snoozing on CPUZ and It BSOD before I could validate.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Damn man I had 4.08GHZ, for 3rd place yesterday. But I was snoozing on CPUZ and It BSOD before I could validate.



thats ok i'm looking at getting yet another 720BE for a change of pace


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 20, 2009)

i was finally able to get all my stuff maxed out together,  cpu, nb, ht, and mem.


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 20, 2009)

what about this one found in this thred by Mazda nor

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=520154

that would be third place


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats ok i'm looking at getting yet another 720BE for a change of pace



 Running for the hills.

I got 4.07GHZ on X4 cores 




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=531009


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 20, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Running for the hills.
> 
> I got 4.07GHZ on X4 cores
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/4071.jpg
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=531009



 dam is steam coming off that sweet 3dsage


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Running for the hills.
> 
> I got 4.07GHZ on X4 cores
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/4071.jpg
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=531009





Meltdown said:


> dam is steam coming off that sweet 3dsage



looks like i have some work to do


----------



## Darknova (Mar 20, 2009)

Back up and running with my new motherboard and case 

Damn it looks sweet. Now I just need to start tweaking heh.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 20, 2009)

New Phenom II 955 @ 3.2 GHz coming in April 2009 
http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12736&Itemid=35


----------



## erocker (Mar 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just find out that for the DFI board if you press F9 in the main menu you can go into advanced options.    just when I was getting familiar with the board



Lol, wut?!!!  I totally thought I already had the advanced options!  Well, I'm going to have to figure out how to get this damn water block attatched to the chipset and I'll have a look.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> so here is the top 5 spots from what i have seen
> 
> here is the new 1st place



I dont think failed validations should be in the list, i have gotten them but i dont post them till i have a good validation!  If it fails validation it usually means something is messed up in the cpu registers, which can be anything from a failsafe bios being inuse on boards with dual bios, to a bad bios flash, or misdetected registers.  The fact that this particular phenom validation shows up as a opteron tells me something is definatly fubared!


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, Shadowfold... in 32hrs I will declare the board a complete loss. DFI has pretty much closed doors and aren't answering their phones/e-mail.  I don't wanna be 3-5 weeks w/o a good board...  gonna run up to the neighbors now and get to sending you teh $$.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 20, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> I dont think failed validations should be in the list, i have gotten them but i dont post them till i have a good validation!  If it fails validation it usually means something is messed up in the cpu registers, which can be anything from a failsafe bios being inuse on boards with dual bios, to a bad bios flash, or misdetected registers.  The fact that this particular phenom validation shows up as a opteron tells me something is definatly fubared!



I think mine is rejected because, It doesnt understand why its showing 4cores instead of 3 
I am In no way cheating the system everything about my overclock is legit. F3h bios no hacks at all.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 20, 2009)

im not saying hacks, im saying make sure you dont have spectrum shit turned on, and make sure you dont have any clock utilities your not using working in the background, it can be as simple as ntune or some other app hooked intot the registers throwing a bit or 2 in cpuz off whack, if i get a failure i usually reboot, and make sure thats not the case and most times it works!  just keep trying to validate it and it will work!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 20, 2009)

I need a new motherboard. I'm saving for a CrossHair II.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I need a new motherboard. I'm saving for a CrossHair II.



they are nice


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you like that one more?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 20, 2009)

That looks awesome, but the fonts on "force" seem off to me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> CP its a glitch with cpu-z, reboot, it usually also happens after a failed oc where your bios may have auto reverted to a lower clockspeed, do a fresh boot, power off for 10 secs and restart
> 
> and for the amd force site i need your guys input about this!
> http://forums.graebtech.com/cgi-bin/amdforce/YaBB.pl?num=1237512047



I did reboot.  I got up to 4 GHz again, and validated, still rejected, wtf!


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 21, 2009)

IMO they are legit, Who cares what Master thinks, hes the only one doubting the Validitity of the overclocks.

I'm doing everything legit and it even reject my Stock speed F.U CPU-z


----------



## cdawall (Mar 21, 2009)

CPUZ 1.5 is rejecting a lot of valid oc's mine was sure as hell @4.9ghz asi ran superpi just under that clock


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> CPUZ 1.5 is rejecting a lot of valid oc's mine was sure as hell @4.9ghz asi ran superpi just under that clock


Sure 4.? ...... how about a real test and run Mark06 or Vantage! I got 4.16GHz but wouldnt pass the benchmark.... and sure Cpu-z is good for what it does but get real guyz..... Does your clocks @4+ GHz pass anything besides a internet based validation?:shadedshu


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 21, 2009)

mine got half way through 3dmark06 cpu test 1 before i realized the chipset was hot enough to fry an egg and i killed the power.  once i better cool that i should be able to do it!  took some convincing voltages.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Sure 4.? ...... how about a real test and run Mark06 or Vantage! I got 4.16GHz but wouldnt pass the benchmark.... and sure Cpu-z is good for what it does but get real guyz..... Does your clocks @4+ GHz pass anything besides a internet based validation?:shadedshu



super pi was benchable @4.822 ran every other benchmark thinkable @4.4ghz not really trying


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 21, 2009)

as far as you cdawall, i would voice this but i havent so far, your processor is NOT retail, its a factory sample, likely without certain limiting factors on the microcode, and as i would imagine it being a 945 Engineering Sample.

And as for fullinfusion, believe that those clocks are possible, with the right cooling and motherboard, the record is 6.5 Ghz, and 3dmark was run at that speed which set the new high score!

Unrelated note to ShadowFold, i have setup SFTP access for you to get into the website, accept my MSN add request and i will pass you the credentials


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok, I just got my 720 today  and I have a temp question. According to Everest, the CPU is idling at 11C, how is that possible? lol And each of the cores are idling at 15C. I'm confused, is it a bad temp sensor or something? And i'm pretty sure my room isn't that cold.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 21, 2009)

What is your room temp? They do run VERY chilly!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What is your room temp? They do run VERY chilly!



indeed, however that seems a bit too low   Could be though.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

I really have no idea, I would guess around 65F or something.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 21, 2009)

probably bad or else the program is phukt.  see if the bios shows the same readings!

as for your sig and avatar, dont you mean Barack Osama


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

I will check the readings in the bios in a minute, i'm currently installing some stuff.

Lol, yeah, that's what I think of Obama, he's basically Osama in my book lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 21, 2009)

My Kuma reads the same, it really is that cold in my room tho. It's at 14c(56f), I love cold


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol, I just checked the temps in the bios and it read's the same! Interesting..............


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 21, 2009)

Telling you, the 1284EE is a freakin beast


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol, yeah I guess it really is a beast, it's also almost too tall to fit in my case with the side closed, much bigger that the Zalman 9500A that I had. I'll put it under load and see how the temp's react.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Do you like that one more?


GREAT imagery but the Text needs """something"""

The logo menu is Flash/Shockwave based, if you want, make several images with slight differences like a flipbook, in flash i can have them transpose at up to 50 frames per second for movement, blinking lights, whatever!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 21, 2009)

I have flash(CS4) too, I will try and come up with something!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok now something is screwed up. After running Prime95 for about 10 minutes, I got an error on core 1 (actually core 0). WTF?!?! The temp's after that long were fluctuation between 20 and 21C. And that was using the blend test, now I will try the small FFT's test and see how that goes.

Oh, and everything is at stock atm.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 21, 2009)

Probably ram. Reset the bios!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok, I will try that. I will give them a little more voltage and see what it does to. I really wish I could of gotten some better ram, but that will have to wait unfortunately.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 21, 2009)

shadow, if you do it in flash you will need to export it as individual frames, i have to use flash 5 to make the menu play right with the forums.  i tried flash mx and it wouldnt work right!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 21, 2009)

core temps on the phenom II's is off in every program



Master}{ said:


> as far as you cdawall, i would voice this but i havent so far, your processor is NOT retail, its a factory sample, likely without certain limiting factors on the microcode, and as i would imagine it being a 945 Engineering Sample.
> 
> And as for fullinfusion, believe that those clocks are possible, with the right cooling and motherboard, the record is 6.5 Ghz, and 3dmark was run at that speed which set the new high score!
> 
> Unrelated note to ShadowFold, i have setup SFTP access for you to get into the website, accept my MSN add request and i will pass you the credentials



send me a 940 retail i'll do the same thing


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

Alright, I bumped the ram voltage up a notch and now it is stable in P95, I hate this crappy ram!


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I think mine is rejected because, It doesnt understand why its showing 4cores instead of 3
> I am In no way cheating the system everything about my overclock is legit. F3h bios no hacks at all.



hey i thought f3b was the only bios that unlocked 4th core if F3H is working for you?  would like to try that then I could get usb key board to work in Bios hope

OOps my bad wrong mother board thought you had the ud5p I see now thats your future MB


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> send me a 940 retail i'll do the same thing



you seem to think your an overclocking god, well im sorry but if it could be done on anything less than LN2 it would have been done already, 4.9 on regular watercooling my ass.

show me even a rejected cpu-z val at that speed, please!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

I keep getting my cpuz validations rejected, even on my i7 rig


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 21, 2009)

how are you validating, the dumps or the auto submitter


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> you seem to think your an overclocking god, well im sorry but if it could be done on anything less than LN2 it would have been done already, 4.9 on regular watercooling my ass.
> 
> show me even a rejected cpu-z val at that speed, please!



You have to understand, cd's approach to OCing is to just throw more voltage at it if it doesn't run at the speed he picks. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> how are you validating, the dumps or the auto submitter



im achieving the clock, saving the file, uploading it to the validation page, and thats it, like i've always done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

is my validation going to get added to the first page?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=530713


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> im achieving the clock, saving the file, uploading it to the validation page, and thats it, like i've always done.



Did you try the auto-submitter?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Did you try the auto-submitter?



no I havent.  I always save the file and manually submit it.  Even harder to do when its unstable.  I even posted the validation on the setting still.  I had not crashed.  Dont know why it rejects it.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no I havent.  I always save the file and manually submit it.  Even harder to do when its unstable.  I even posted the validation on the setting still.  I had not crashed.  Dont know why it rejects it.



Well then try to autosubmit next time. It's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## r9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I was killing my E5200 with 1.7V and did save the CPUz validation and returned it to 4.2 and 1.41V and when I tryed to validate guess what very one is OK except old CPUZ validation.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ha, this thread is getting pretty popular. Even the intel users are starting to sniff around.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 21, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Ha, this thread is getting pretty popular. Even the intel users are starting to sniff around.



They're jealous


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 21, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> hey i thought f3b was the only bios that unlocked 4th core if F3H is working for you?  would like to try that then I could get usb key board to work in Bios hope
> 
> OOps my bad wrong mother board thought you had the ud5p I see now thats your future MB



Yes will have the UD5P and some Sweet DDR3 by the end of this week.

I wouldve gone with the GD70 , but nobody has unlocked the 4th core on the 720. And I really cant go to a x3 core after being stable at 3.6ghz on x4 cores.


As for the top PII list I should be 3rd

I'm positive i'm being rejected cuz, i'm RUNNING a TRI CORE as a QUAD, and its throwing something off.
 ALL my temps are off and AOD shows -254 when i activate the 4th core but when i'm running it on 3 cores it shows regular temps.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 21, 2009)

2 of the top 5 list, arent even validated links.

Why are me and CP not on there if thats the case?

Conspiracy  NEWMAN!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 21, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> you seem to think your an overclocking god, well im sorry but if it could be done on anything less than LN2 it would have been done already, 4.9 on regular watercooling my ass.
> 
> show me even a rejected cpu-z val at that speed, please!



i quote myself from yesterday



cdawall said:


> so here is the top 5 spots from what i have seen
> 
> here is the new 1st place
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/523206.png
> ...



and just so not to show that i am an ass here is super pi 1m @4.822











Wile E said:


> You have to understand, cd's approach to OCing is to just throw more voltage at it if it doesn't run at the speed he picks. lol.



that wont work with phenom's i tried it they hit this point were they just need to be colder to clock higher DICE s happy around 1.76v anything over that just adds heat LN2 is happy around 1.88v anything over that is pointless. water is useless over 1.65v same for air


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone know if anyone is working on modded bios to get 720's to read as quads? I haven't upgraded my bios yet to the PII bios, but I think I will wait to see if the stock bios works 100% and gets the 4th core unlocked.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 21, 2009)

For what board dude?

Nice Aviatar BTW..


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 21, 2009)

My DKA790GX Platinum. I am gonna buy a 720 really soon.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 21, 2009)

Why is there an x over cd's 4.922 oc?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 21, 2009)

CPU-Z hates Phenom II owners and their high overclocks


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My DKA790GX Platinum. I am gonna buy a 720 really soon.



A couple of guys have the same setup with the DKA790GX, go ahead and PM them. None of them followed thru.

I know there was a guy with the 1.6ver bios that had luck with unlocking his 4th core. Just try and get a 0904 720, those are the ones that seems to have the best luck with unlocking.

Check this thread out
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=219087&highlight=DKA790GX+720&page=5


----------



## Darknova (Mar 21, 2009)

Well thought I'd give you guys a look at my rebuild





Going to post a project log about it in a day or so, once I get my wording right heh.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> super pi was benchable @4.822 ran every other benchmark thinkable @4.4ghz not really trying


well i believe ya CD... you have an ES chip but most of us cant run real benches @4+ ghz unless on Ln2.... at that low temp the frequency is way more stable.... i seen 6.5ghz on liquid helium pass Mark05.... God i can only dream


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

I would like to know why my overclock has still not made it in the top 5?  Has it just not been updated or is it not getting added for a certain reason?


----------



## Darknova (Mar 21, 2009)

Shadow, you need to add me to the list of members.

Phenom II X3 720BE + Foxconn A7DA-S


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah Shadow, jeeez lol. Add me to while your at it!

Phenom II X3 720BE + Gigabyte GA-MA790GP


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 21, 2009)

Ditto..tia


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would like to know why my overclock has still not made it in the top 5?  Has it just not been updated or is it not getting added for a certain reason?


lol CP..... Shadow said on the 1st page to pm to get your update on.... since he isn't here 24/7


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would like to know why my overclock has still not made it in the top 5?  Has it just not been updated or is it not getting added for a certain reason?



Show me the screen  it may seem like I'm on 24/7, but I really aren't lol


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 21, 2009)

Are you sure? because that whopping 21 and a half posts daily argues.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 21, 2009)

Haha I just have a lot to say!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Show me the screen  it may seem like I'm on 24/7, but I really aren't lol



here you go buddy


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=530713


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 22, 2009)

First non-ASUS board on the list, grats


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2009)

CP you can run those sticks at 1066 5-5-5-16 timings.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm going to sound kinda stupid for this considering I've been using AMD since S754, but what does C&Q do if I leave it enabled and set a manual bus and multi on my CPU? Does it effectively disable it, or does it do weird shit where it just down volts when it's not under load? (I've always understood that the latter is what happens.)


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 22, 2009)

It slows it down and lowers the volts, even if you OC. I usually keep it off. I don't see the point honestly..


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2009)

Add me too.  Rig is in my specs and currently folding away.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> First non-ASUS board on the list, grats



thanks bro.  I wont top CDAwall as I wont do no DICE, but i'll see how far up I can go on a non asus board   Got my mounting clip coming for the Zalman, see how it does with a good cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> CP you can run those sticks at 1066 5-5-5-16 timings.



I know, after I shut it down and was browsing on my other rig I noticed I could have tightened up the timings   Oh well, I'm waiting to install my cooler to push a bit harder see how it does.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Damn, DFI now has a DDR3 motherboard.


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know, after I shut it down and was browsing on my other rig I noticed I could have tightened up the timings   Oh well, I'm waiting to install my cooler to push a bit harder see how it does.



That's one thing I don't like about the LP Jr.  It will change the timings on your whether it's on AUTO or not.  With my sticks it just doesn't give me the option of 5 5-5-15 so "" 16 is the next best I suppose.  Hopefully a new bios will help recognizing some spd's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> That's one thing I don't like about the LP Jr.  It will change the timings on your whether it's on AUTO or not.  With my sticks it just doesn't give me the option of 5 5-5-15 so "" 16 is the next best I suppose.  Hopefully a new bios will help recognizing some spd's.



since im not exactly sure with the DFI what to change as far as timings in the BIOS, I just do it with Memset.  Just didnt do it on the runs where I ran at 3.9 ghz.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> CP you can run those sticks at 1066 5-5-5-16 timings.


1104MHz 5.5.5.15.25 2.20v...... i gave him those sticks and know what there capable of running.... common CP crank em up Bro!!!!!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> That's one thing I don't like about the LP Jr.  It will change the timings on your whether it's on AUTO or not.  With my sticks it just doesn't give me the option of 5 5-5-15 so "" 16 is the next best I suppose.  Hopefully a new bios will help recognizing some spd's.



I know the feeling of the board restricting you like that, my giga board will only volt my vdimms up to 2.2v


----------



## jmartire4 (Mar 22, 2009)

» 



AMD Phenom II X4 940 Deneb 3.0GHz blk edt oced to 3.9 ghz at a 1.6vc » Motherboard » MSI K9N2 SLI PLATINUM » Memory » G.SKILL 4GB 6400 oced to 1000 mhz at 4-4-4-12 » Hard drive » 2x WD 300g raptors in raid 0 » Graphics card » 2x XFX 9800 GT clocked at 750/1850/2114 » CPU Cooler » swifttech apex ultama » GPU Cooler » Ultra performance gpu cooler » PSU » Ultra 1000w psu » Case » Antec 900


http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2053.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> 1104MHz 5.5.5.15.25 2.20v...... i gave him those sticks and know what there capable of running.... common CP crank em up Bro!!!!!



I will dude, waiting to put my Zalman cooler on before I do anything with them bro.  Temps are killing me right now.

I removed the fan from the factory heatsink and placed a 120mm on top of the heatsink, it helped with temps but hardly.  Guess the factory heatsink can only dissipate soo much.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> since im not exactly sure with the DFI what to change as far as timings in the BIOS, I just do it with Memset.  Just didnt do it on the runs where I ran at 3.9 ghz.


CP what can you pass Mark06 @


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> CP what can you pass Mark06 @



ill try when I mess with again, last time I ran it was at 3.5 Ghz i think and the 4850


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will dude, waiting to put my Zalman cooler on before I do anything with them bro.  Temps are killing me right now.
> 
> I removed the fan from the factory heatsink and placed a 120mm on top of the heatsink, it helped with temps but hardly.  Guess the factory heatsink can only dissipate soo much.


what temps you running?....


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ill try when I mess with again, last time I ran it was at 3.5 Ghz i think and the 4850


ok cool bro and what driver ya using?


----------



## jmartire4 (Mar 22, 2009)

what do i have to do to join the club












» 



AMD Phenom II X4 940 Deneb 3.0GHz blk edt oced to 3.9 ghz at a 1.6vc » Motherboard » MSI K9N2 SLI PLATINUM » Memory » G.SKILL 4GB 6400 oced to 1000 mhz at 4-4-4-12 » Hard drive » 2x WD 300g raptors in raid 0 » Graphics card » 2x XFX 9800 GT clocked at 750/1850/2114 » CPU Cooler » swifttech apex ultama » GPU Cooler » Ultra performance gpu cooler » PSU » Ultra 1000w psu » Case » Antec 900


http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2053.html


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 22, 2009)

jmartire4 said:


> what do i have to do to join the club
> 
> http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f113/LOViNYEWoOx/test-1.jpg»
> 
> ...



Just wait for Shadow to stroll back around, he'll add you. If he doesn't see the post just send him a PM with a link to this post and he'll fix it.

Congrats on the 3.9 though. I'm afraid to put 1.6v through my chip


----------



## jmartire4 (Mar 22, 2009)

im runnen it on water temps never get above 45c after12houers of stress


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will dude, waiting to put my Zalman cooler on before I do anything with them bro.  Temps are killing me right now.
> 
> I removed the fan from the factory heatsink and placed a 120mm on top of the heatsink, it helped with temps but hardly.  Guess the factory heatsink can only dissipate soo much.


Bro, what are ya running the HT link speed at?..... just leave it a stock setting as Wile said in an earlier post....... AMD has more bandwidth than it knows what to do with..... trust me man.... lower it to the 1800's stock setting and it will help your temps.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 22, 2009)

Not to be obnoxious ShadowFold, but I should be in the top 5 as well

720 B.E -- 4.07GHZ on x4 cores  using the GIgabyte DS4H


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Not to be obnoxious ShadowFold, but I should be in the top 5 as well
> 
> 720 B.E -- 4.07GHZ on x4 cores  using the GIgabyte DS4H
> 
> ...



you should be in and I should be out


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you should be in and I should be out



CP I know you have the Skills to get those extra MHZ's to stay in that list, 

Your a MASTER


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2009)

3dsage said:


> CP I know you have the Skills to get those extra MHZ's to stay in that list,
> 
> Your a MASTER



i know, just been lazy bro.  Lets see if I find some time tonight to fiddle with it more.


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2009)

CP in your bios set the stepping to P3.  

P0 = Phenom w/tlb (9500 9600)
P1 = Phenom wo/tlb (97** etc.)
P2 = 9850/9950
P3 = PII

Oh!  4GHZ for me on the Tri core!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, I don't think it's possible to unlock the fourth core on my processor . I have tried just about everything and I still can't get it to work. The bios see's all four cores and even even during post it see's the four cores but I can't get it to boot into windows, I just hangs at startup. I've tried upping the voltage on everything to no avail, guess I just got a bad fourth core.

BTW, my proc is 0904EPDW. I google'd it but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 22, 2009)

What bios version you running?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 22, 2009)

The one that came with the MB. I tried updating it to the newer one but that didn't work either.


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2009)

My processor doesn't unlock either.   Fine with me though...


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 22, 2009)

I guess it really isn't that big of a deal but I really wanted to get one that would unlock and be stable. Oh well, I guess I'll try for 4Ghz on 3 cores.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> CP in your bios set the stepping to P3.
> 
> P0 = Phenom w/tlb (9500 9600)
> P1 = Phenom wo/tlb (97** etc.)
> ...



I was wondering what this new option in my bios was  So basically for my X3 8750 BE I should set it to P1 stepping yeh?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea I hope my 720 unlocks too, but I don't really care if it does or not, I still get the 6mb of sexy L3 cache!


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2009)

LifeOnMars said:


> I was wondering what this new option in my bios was  So basically for my X3 8750 BE I should set it to P1 stepping yeh?



Yes


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice one....love that Jimi avvy btw, get an animated one of flames rising from the bottom


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's a pic of the x3 720 and DFI LP Jr. with the water hooked up.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> Here's a pic of the x3 720 and DFI LP Jr. with the water hooked up.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090321/DSCN0853.jpg


Dam E.... that's a sweet looking setup!!!!
But why's the sticks in the last two slot's of the mobo?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Dam E.... that's a sweet looking setup!!!!
> But why's the sticks in the last two slot's of the mobo?



The last two slots are where the magic happens.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 22, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> The last two slots are where the magic happens.


so what your sayin is the last 2 slots are the same as the 1st two?
Just single channel 
shouldn't it be one stick in the 1st slot and the 2nd in the 3rd slot?
That dives dual channel..... or not?
I believe the latter is whats the best hey?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 22, 2009)

I use the last two slots too. On AMD, the sticks go in the matching color slots, I've had some intel stuff before and it was the same way


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> so what your sayin is the last 2 slots are the same as the 1st two?
> Just single channel
> shouldn't it be one stick in the 1st slot and the 2nd in the 3rd slot?
> That dives dual channel..... or not?
> I believe the latter is whats the best hey?



I was only joking, but truth be told every motherboard works a little different. I had an old MSI board that would only run dual channel if I filled dimms 2 and 4, wouldn't do dual in 1 and 3.
My current board only runs dual in slots 1 and 2.
It's all up to the manufacturer I guess.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I use the last two slots too. On AMD, the sticks go in the matching color slots, I've had some intel stuff before and it was the same way


ok, so the two matching slots are for two sticks  only?  
so why don't ppl use 4 sticks in all slots to get better performance?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 22, 2009)

if you use 4 sticks id reccomend to run it in unganged mode..i always got better performance with my quads that way


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> ok, so the two matching slots are for two sticks  only?
> so why don't ppl use 4 sticks in all slots to get better performance?



Theory is that it limits your OC potential. I've never seen anybody prove it though.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 22, 2009)

OK your all messn with me now 
So, im looking for a test mobo for 4x1GHz ram and a PII 940 cpu that runs 3.88GHz all day on this Asus  Mobo.... What would ya'll recommend? i want to go higher....
I dont want AM3  DDR3 board since its so marginal in the tests against the overclocked DDR2 1066MHz ram.
Oorrrrr i can go the  I7 path.....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 22, 2009)

Dfi 790fxb


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> OK your all messn with me now



Sadly we're not joking.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 22, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> if you use 4 sticks id reccomend to run it in unganged mode..i always got better performance with my quads that way


I have since day one man..... its the only way to batch file.... convert movies......


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 22, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Sadly we're not joking.


lol Floyd


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 22, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> Dfi 790fxb


I read DFI was doing under with all the BS recession talk


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 22, 2009)

Umm, so the memory is in dual channel mode I believe.

EDIT: Nevermind, didn't see that this went onto another page lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 22, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Umm, so the memory is in dual channel mode I believe.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, didn't see that this went onto another page lol.


EDIT: UMmm.... didn't know it made a diff...... its all about helping others mate, even though we sometimes get a tad off topic...... this is what keeps the thread rockin!!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Dam E.... that's a sweet looking setup!!!!
> But why's the sticks in the last two slot's of the mobo?



Honestly it's quite silly.  I don't know why they put the RAM slots in that configuration.  If I'm running dual channel I'd rather have them spaced apart, but really these sticks run cold.  If you want to run four sticks of RAM I would go ASUS all the way.  Two different DFi boards (one P35 and this one being the other) do not like running my AxeRam at anything over 1080mhz.  I run them on my Rampage 1211mhz 24/7 for almost a year now.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 22, 2009)

OCZ should make a heatspreader that runs the copper heatpipe over the chips. ;-)


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 22, 2009)

I am considering De-IHSing my Phenom II, i have successfully done this to my old Athlon 64 X2 4600+ and dropped 5^ C by mounting the waterblock right onto the die carefully with AS5.

Unless they changed, the paste they put between the die and the IHS is pretty crappy.  low quality cpu paste.

i have actually heard of people trying to do this with dremels, let me say, MORON!

How To:
4 Razor blades, preferably the adjustable length ones that can extent to about 3-4 inches of exposed blade!

hack saw the glue all around the ihs making DAMN sure you keep the blade PARALLEL to the processors circuit board as so to not cut into it.

And never cut deeper then the thinkness of a toothpick or so, the IHS gue is like the thickness of 2 quarters depth wise, and only paper thin.

cutting any further usually means you risk cutting a mosfet right off the circuit board like yet another dork on youtube.

and never get frustrated and just try pulling the damn thing off, even once its loose!
a particular dummy pulled the die right off the circuit board, and it was an FX-60.

the paste while crappy does get hard and stick like any cpu paste does!  gentle slight twists back and forth to break the seal just like a HSF.  eventually it will just lift off effortlessly!

I pushed my X2 4600+ (2.4ghz) straight to 2.85 at 40C without the IHS, with the IHS i only got 2.7 and it was 45+C


----------



## Darknova (Mar 22, 2009)

Wile E pulled the core out of his X2 6000


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 22, 2009)

to much frustration, patience is the key to enlightenment 

but seriously, he did tear the die out of his 6000+?


----------



## JATownes (Mar 22, 2009)

Membership still available??  Here are screenies & validation.

















My 2 4850s are still stock.  That being said, how do the 3dmark scores look?


----------



## computertechy (Mar 22, 2009)

those benchies are good mate, keep pushing her! 

here's a bench i did last night on XP 

check out my rig for vantage scores


----------



## JATownes (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice benchies 

What is the advantage to having your HTT so high.  

Also, I have gotten better 3dmark scores with a lower multi and higher bus.  Just a thought if you haven't given it a go.  

Temps on full load (occt) are around 48-49c @ 1.52v.  Think this is acceptable for 24/7??


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2009)

more bandwidth is available for HTT, and HTT is a Point to Point Connect so the more bandwidth avail the more data that can be transferred between all points.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 22, 2009)

Would 4gb or 2gb of 1066 be better then 8gb of 800mhz for Stablility on a high CPU OC?

If so what would you recommend.
 i also dont want to spend too much since i am working on a secret project


----------



## cdawall (Mar 22, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> I am considering De-IHSing my Phenom II, i have successfully done this to my old Athlon 64 X2 4600+ and dropped 5^ C by mounting the waterblock right onto the die carefully with AS5.
> 
> Unless they changed, the paste they put between the die and the IHS is pretty crappy.  low quality cpu paste.
> 
> ...



they solder the die to the IHS with phenom II if you want to take it off you have to either sand through it or heat the chip


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> they solder the die to the IHS with phenom II if you want to take it off you have to either sand through it or heat the chip



Yep, Kei had done this with a hand full of his 9850 chips and learned the hard way.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> they solder the die to the IHS with phenom II if you want to take it off you have to either sand through it or heat the chip



basically the Intel Core 2 Process, Only reason they are doing that now is to have a metal interface to the IHS, and also prevent users from tampering with the Processor, i guess theyve had alot of complaints or had CPUs sent back to them with the IHS removed and broke.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 22, 2009)

I intend on pushing the 920 into the leaderboard soon. ;-)  Expect to see some 300Mhz+ FSB speeds.  Just after I get the board RMA'd.... Its been confirmed my X4 920 will do 3,581Mhz on 1.35V so its a good die and should be able to do 3.8-4.0 on air. ;-)


----------



## cdawall (Mar 22, 2009)

leader board is getting kinda high lowest is 4018mhz held by master}{


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 22, 2009)

Then I shall get my pot ready.... I have 12L of LN2 cdawall. ;-)


----------



## Kei (Mar 22, 2009)

*Negative?*



OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Yep, Kei had done this with a hand full of his 9850 chips and learned the hard way.



I never killed any 9850's Ozz 

I never went as far as to take off the IHS on a Phenom because I'm a pansy. I did however lap my 9850 just to see if the temps would lower at all which they did. It still worked perfectly though, I think you're confused with someone who posted over there.

Kei   <----love Phenom's too much to kill one


----------



## Kei (Mar 22, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I intend on pushing the 920 into the leaderboard soon. ;-)  Expect to see some 300Mhz+ FSB speeds.  Just after I get the board RMA'd.... Its been confirmed my X4 920 will do 3,581Mhz on 1.35V so its a good die and should be able to do 3.8-4.0 on air. ;-)



When you did the 3581Mhz was that on air cooling or something else? I think I could only make it to 3.4Ghz on stock voltage but it's been a while so maybe I was wrong. Either way it wasn't stable at that voltage but I was happy I could do that at all.

As for HTT speeds I'm sure you'll see 300Mhz+ on your 920 just like I did. I never did any further testing once I'd reached 372Mhz HTT and so far I've heard nothing but great about HTT clocking with PII's. 

I made it to a tick over 3.8Ghz on my 920 with all four cores active on air cooling. When I disabled 2 cores (awesome ASUS bios option) I made it to 3.92Ghz on the same voltage still on air cooling. I could _probably_ make it to 3.9Ghz with all four cores enabled, but it would take some work I think.

Kei


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 22, 2009)

Kei said:


> When you did the 3581Mhz was that on air cooling or something else? I think I could only make it to 3.4Ghz on stock voltage but it's been a while so maybe I was wrong. Either way it wasn't stable at that voltage but I was happy I could do that at all.
> 
> As for HTT speeds I'm sure you'll see 300Mhz+ on your 920 just like I did. I never did any further testing once I'd reached 372Mhz HTT and so far I've heard nothing but great about HTT clocking with PII's.
> 
> ...




It was on the stock AMD HSF. lol.


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 22, 2009)

JATownes said:


> Membership still available??  Here are screenies & validation.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090322/CPUZ Validation.jpg
> 
> ...



3dmark scores looks good hears pic my system little different but give a comparison keep at it


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 22, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090322/3dmarks 13700.png


----------



## cdawall (Mar 22, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Then I shall get my pot ready.... I have 12L of LN2 cdawall. ;-)



sounds good i have DICE still and my chip has already done 4.9


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 22, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090322/3dmarks 13700.png



Mine @ 3.7
4870x2 stock clocks

3DMARK06 = 19945
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10414476


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for throwing me up there ShadowFold.

First time i've been in the top 5 in any category in this Forum or any, lol


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 22, 2009)

I decided to play around with undervolting my CPU and here is what I got.






That's as far as I can go with it being Prime95 stable. (Default was 1.325v).


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 23, 2009)

cdawall said:


> leader board is getting kinda high lowest is 4018mhz held by master}{



Forgive cdawall he thinks he is allowed to post more than one entry to the top 5, in which he is not!

getting your ES to many differing speeds and expecting to post them all in the top 5 is thickness on you part.  

Plus he cant get his validated, i took the time to get mine validated!

But it does require actually trying mind you...


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 23, 2009)

I think we should have a split OC leaderboard since more and more types of PIIs are coming out in April.


Overall Top 5
--
X4 Top 10
--
X3 Top 10
--
X2 Top 10
--
X1 Top 10 (yes, a PII X1 is planned, due for release in June)


----------



## wojo (Mar 23, 2009)

*3403.63 MHz on X3 720*

3403.63 MHz on X3 720 thats the best I've done for now with a stock fan I had it up past 3500 
but it was not very stable.
Bob

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=532731


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 23, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I think we should have a split OC leaderboard since more and more types of PIIs are coming out in April.
> 
> 
> Overall Top 5
> ...



Yeah I completely agree with that, hopefully Shadow will change it.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 23, 2009)

wojo said:


> 3403.63 MHz on X3 720 thats the best I've done for now with a stock fan I had it up past 3500
> but it was not very stable.
> Bob
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=532731



That's not to bad for the stock heatsink. Are you planning on getting a aftermarket HS?


----------



## wojo (Mar 23, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> That's not to bad for the stock heatsink. Are you planning on getting a aftermarket HS?



I would like to go with water or a peltier but I have a bad back and cant work anymore so I don't have a lot of extra money to get one at this time. Any ideas for a heatsink and fan that does not cost a lot, A lot for me is around $50 at this time. The system I just built was done with income tax refund.
Bob


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185046

or 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202010


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 23, 2009)

The best HS, IMO, would be the Xigmatek HDT-S1284EE, I just got one and I'm really glad I did. When I put my 720 under load, the heatsink doesn't even get warm to the touch, this thing is a beast! Of course it's still at stock and undervolted so I guess there's no surprise there.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 23, 2009)

Yea, S1284 is still up there... its just been improved by other companies. I can get 3,581Mhz on the stock AMD HSF with stock volts so pretty much anything is better than the aluminum block that came with the 720 you have.  (I have heard thats what comes with the 720BE)...


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah the 720 pretty much comes with a block of aluminum lol. You can see what it look's like here.


----------



## wojo (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks you two I will have to try and get one of those two or something else if it gets added to the list of good fans I can afford. I have to go now the back pain is getting to be to much 
and I need to take something for it and rest I'll come back later and look at your replies.
Thanks again Bob


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 23, 2009)

No prob!  I have to go to sleep now anyway so I won't be back on for  a while.

The S1284 is really the best HS IMO, get that and you will not regret it!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> Forgive cdawall he thinks he is allowed to post more than one entry to the top 5, in which he is not!
> 
> getting your ES to many differing speeds and expecting to post them all in the top 5 is thickness on you part.
> 
> ...



they were 2 completely different chips first off and considering i have full 3D benchmarks run at 4.4ghz i still hold the highest oc no matter what. if you would like i can go get another bag of DICE and run again. i cant get mine validated and neither can half of the other people here. if you would like to be an ass fine 4.72 validated just fine


X4 945ES @4.722ghz validated




X4 945ES @4.22ghz validated (notice how the cpu ID is different this is cause its not the same cpu as above)




X3 720BE @4062 validated


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 23, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> OK your all messn with me now
> So, im looking for a test mobo for 4x1GHz ram and a PII 940 cpu that runs 3.88GHz all day on this Asus  Mobo.... What would ya'll recommend? i want to go higher....
> I dont want AM3  DDR3 board since its so marginal in the tests against the overclocked DDR2 1066MHz ram.
> Oorrrrr i can go the  I7 path.....



Depends on the DDR3 ram you are getting, which would you prefer? ............

1.  DDR2 1100mhz @ 5-5-5-15 (probably 2T) and probably at 2.2v
2.  DDR3 1823mhz @ 7-7-7-18 @ 1T and probably at 2.1v

If you choose number 2, would you be prepared to pay more than twice as much for the memory?  That about sums it up mefinks.


----------



## wojo (Mar 23, 2009)

cdawall said:


> they were 2 completely different chips first off and considering i have full 3D benchmarks run at 4.4ghz i still hold the highest oc no matter what. if you would like i can go get another bag of DICE and run again. i cant get mine validated and neither can half of the other people here. if you would like to be an ass fine 4.72 validated just fine
> 
> 
> X4 945ES @4.722ghz validated
> ...



I looked at your two X4 945ES and you have two different version of cpu-z that will cause you to show two different chip types, When I used 1.49 I got a different chip for my X3 720 then I did when I used 1.50.
Bob


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2009)

wojo said:


> I looked at your two X4 945ES and you have two different version of cpu-z that will cause you to show two different chip types, When I used 1.49 I got a different chip for my X3 720 then I did when I used 1.50.
> Bob



they are two different chips if you read through the whole thread i sold my 1st one and got a new one


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 23, 2009)

So CDA, I could really do with your advice, for some strange reason, the thought of i7 is not exciting me which is kind of strange really, next month is major upgrade month for me (6 month cycle excluding Gfx cards), now I either stick with what i have in my specs, if I do i will upgrade case to Coolermaster HAF, go onto water and upgrade mobo to Gigabyte EP45T Extreme to give me upto an extra 200mhz on the CPU or........ with your knowledge of the 945 albeit an ES, should I look for challenges in the Red camp, and if so, what do you understand to be the VERY best AM3 motherboard out there (or will be out there by the release of the chips)..... and realistically what do you think a 945 could offer speed wise and benchable on water?

thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2009)

M4A79T would be THE best but who knows, maybe they have a 790A Crosshair III cooking. I would rather have that.
Also, I would wait until April for the 955, I've been hearing some good things about it.


----------



## computertechy (Mar 23, 2009)

cdawall said:


> they were 2 completely different chips first off and considering i have full 3D benchmarks run at 4.4ghz i still hold the highest oc no matter what. if you would like i can go get another bag of DICE and run again. i cant get mine validated and neither can half of the other people here. if you would like to be an ass fine 4.72 validated just fine
> 
> 
> X4 945ES @4.722ghz validated
> ...




LMAO 

Master just got owned!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> So CDA, I could really do with your advice, for some strange reason, the thought of i7 is not exciting me which is kind of strange really, next month is major upgrade month for me (6 month cycle excluding Gfx cards), now I either stick with what i have in my specs, if I do i will upgrade case to Coolermaster HAF, go onto water and upgrade mobo to Gigabyte EP45T Extreme to give me upto an extra 200mhz on the CPU or........ with your knowledge of the 945 albeit an ES, should I look for challenges in the Red camp, and if so, what do you understand to be the VERY best AM3 motherboard out there (or will be out there by the release of the chips)..... and realistically what do you think a 945 could offer speed wise and benchable on water?
> 
> thanks for any help you can offer.



on water the best you will do for 24/7 is 4ghz unless something changes with the release of the C3 mem controller

best mobo....none yet


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, the memory controller really probably shouldn't of been done in 37nm. It should have been kept at like 40nm or the same as the rest of the CPU @ 45nm...


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ordered a new case and watercooling shit, should get sometime in the next week. Will attempt some more overclocking at that time and try to hit a stable 4.0 or close 24/7.

Picked up a COOLER MASTER COSMOS S to replace my new Cooler Master 690(if anyone wants to purchase lemme know) I also will have the oh so nice new Zalman 120mm Fan and heatsink for the AM2+ if anyone wants to buy that.

Going to run the Danger Den Black Ice GTX360 Triple Rad. Should keep my Koolance CPU-350 AC Acrylic Liquid Cooling CPU Block nice and cool. Plan on stacking a 120mm fan on top and below the EK Dual Bay SPIN Reservoir w/ Flow Meter to help cool the water. Only running a single Danger Den DD-CPX Pro 12V 3 Pin Powered Pump - 237 GPH for this setup as I will only be cooling the cpu at this time. When I can afford the GPU blocks I may add another pump and reservior and keep that loop seperate.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 23, 2009)

Is there a single program out there that will ACCURATELY report the individual and/or overall coretemps on the 940?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Is there a single program out there that will ACCURATELY report the individual and/or overall coretemps on the 940?



there is only one temp probe on the phenom II's not one for each core like the older chips




Flyordie said:


> Yeah, the memory controller really probably shouldn't of been done in 37nm. It should have been kept at like 40nm or the same as the rest of the CPU @ 45nm...




nothing wrong with it my 945 is running strong after a month @ 3.2vdimm


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, so which prog is going to accuratly report the temp? I the asus probe II software moniter accurate to your understanding, or did you ever run it with your Crosshair II?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2009)

PC probe is pretty close but wont work with windows 7 so it pissed me off


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 23, 2009)

lol, yeah I found that out too, I was not at all pleased.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey cdawall, how much voltage did you have to push through your 720 to get it to 4Ghz?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Hey cdawall, how much voltage did you have to push through your 720 to get it to 4Ghz?



stock vcore for the validation for benchmarks it took 1.55v


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 23, 2009)

eek... i have yet to throw over 1.5V at mine.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm, that's less than I thought it would be lol.

What's the recommended max safe voltage for these chips?


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2009)

Mine is OCCT stable at 4ghz 1.55v's.  1.55v seems to be very common for 4ghz.



Supreme0verlord said:


> What's the recommended max safe voltage for these chips?



1.55V


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 23, 2009)

Ah ok, just getting an idea of how high I can push this thing, with max safe volts that is. I don't want to kill mine anytime soon.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 23, 2009)

Kinda sad for you all...  You should condition your chips before you use em. 1.45V to get to 4Ghz on my end.  Although 1.475V prolly wouldn't hurt it.  Soon as I get my DFI board back (DFI's RMA is difficult.... to say the least...) I will get some screens and validations.


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Kinda sad for you all...  You should condition your chips before you use em. 1.45V to get to 4Ghz on my end.  Although 1.475V prolly wouldn't hurt it.  Soon as I get my DFI board back (DFI's RMA is difficult.... to say the least...) I will get some screens and validations.



Don't be, I'm perfectly content.  Sure I can boot at your voltage, and even run applications.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 23, 2009)

What exactly do you mean by "You should condition your chips before you use em"?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 23, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> What exactly do you mean by "You should condition your chips before you use em"?



Buy, it, install it, run it undervolted at the lowest possible speed keeping it as cool as possible for 14 days........ everyones intterpretation and method differ, it's not a sceince, more a phobia!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 23, 2009)

Huh, well I guess I'm sort of doing that right now, I have mine undervolted as low as I can go on stock speeds.

I actually have heard of doing that but I never really believed it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 23, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Huh, well I guess I'm sort of doing that right now, I have mine undervolted as low as I can go on stock speeds.
> 
> I actually have heard of doing that but I never really believed it.



It has worked for me in the past, the idea is to break them in gently with absolutely no electronic degredation and modest heat, too many of us (me included) get the chip outta the box, install it and within half an hour have the thing overclocked by 40 - 50%..... thats just not good, you wouldnt buy a brand new card and the first time you drove it do 150mph.

Well OK you might but it aint gonna do it much good!


----------



## Gerelt (Mar 23, 2009)

well I finally got to overclocking mine >_>
http://img.techpowerup.org/090323/mucpuz.jpg
this seem ok for a 24.7 O/C?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 23, 2009)

Gerelt said:


> well I finally got to overclocking mine >_>
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090323/mucpuz.jpg
> this seem ok for a 24.7 O/C?



Yeah that's ok for a 24/7 oc, 3.7Ghz on 1.376v seem's pretty damn good to me!


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Mine @ 3.7
> 4870x2 stock clocks
> View attachment 24000
> 3DMARK06 = 19945
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10414476



Very nice Assassin48 

Still working on higher clocks see if can get 3.7 stable, did some more testing higher front side bus with lower clock


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 23, 2009)

Hiya Folks new to the forum. . . been lurkin' for about a month. some pretty incredible clocks coming up around here. Been reading around and there seems to be a major problem with the foxconn A79A-S . . . multipliers not changing clocks when adjusted and whatnot. :shadedshu The whole thing sounds fairly unbelievable Foxconn has some of the best bios talent in the world. What gives any one have real true hands on ?


----------



## Darknova (Mar 23, 2009)

I know for my board (A7DA-S) they released a BIOS to fix that very problem.

Might want to check their website (www.foxconnchannel.com) and see if a new one is available.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 23, 2009)

The newest bios is reported to fix the problem. There is another forum that is harping that it didn't do anything ... Like I say it seems hard to believe to me. I've always had good luck with Foxconn a company similar to DFI in my book. I'm about to pull the trigger on this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.165050

getting the A79A-S for $60 doesn't seem like a deal that can be beat.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 23, 2009)

Well it's certainly working on mine. The only problem it has is that you can't set the NB multi lower than the HT multi, otherwise it resorts the HT link to 1000Mhz.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 23, 2009)

Well there's no turning back now.   Trigger's been pulled now for the wait for the egg to have the thing at my lair.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 23, 2009)

hehe, yeah I know what you mean, my new stuff will show up thurs and fri. Never put together a water cooled system. Should be a fun custom build. Going to take my time and make it look extra clean and spiffy.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 23, 2009)

Can I get added too?? I have a PII 945 on the way tomorrow (should of had it Friday but I keep missing the UPS guy!)

I can't wait to try this AMD out as my last one believe it or not was an old Athlon XP 3200+..to be exact, my new setup is ascstingers entire old (one month old?) rig, loop included. 

Screenshots tomorrow (I hope!) and some benches too.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2009)

What board did you grab?


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Can I get added too?? I have a PII 945 on the way tomorrow (should of had it Friday but I keep missing the UPS guy!)
> 
> I can't wait to try this AMD out as my last one believe it or not was an old Athlon XP 3200+..to be exact, my new setup is ascstingers entire old (one month old?) rig, loop included.
> 
> Screenshots tomorrow (I hope!) and some benches too.



where are you getting 945es's


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> where are you getting 945es's



I'm curious about the same thing .....


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

i sold like 8 of them off here about a month ago


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i sold like 8 of them off here about a month ago



not what i asked, where did they come from?


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 24, 2009)

Working with a few peepz to create a Flash Program for the PIIs.  Is that legal?


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Working with a few peepz to create a Flash Program for the PIIs.  Is that legal?



huh?


----------



## JATownes (Mar 24, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Working with a few peepz to create a Flash Program for the PIIs.  Is that legal?




Elaborate.  Define "Flash Program" more accurately.

@ Shadow:  Can I get added to the list??

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=532329


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

BTW cdawall, i can report your posts to moderators too, im just not that low.

he reported my posts to a moderator, im evil now, isnt it cool! lmao


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> BTW cdawall, i can report your posts to moderators too, im just not that low.
> 
> he reported my posts to a moderator, im evil now, isnt it cool! lmao



Did I miss something?


----------



## Darknova (Mar 24, 2009)

I think we all did...


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Did I miss something?



not sure exactly which posts, but he reported several to a moderator and they asked me some stuff, frivolous reports.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

umm i'm just going to put it out there i have not reported any posts in this thread at all to any moderators.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Did I miss something?





Darknova said:


> I think we all did...



I dunno either but they talked to me about it.  other than telling cdawall his clocks were fake i didnt do chiat


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm obviously behind the curve here.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> I dunno either but they talked to me about it.  other than telling cdawall his clocks were fake i didnt do chiat



considering freaksavior was sitting next to me when i did the clocking thats a funny little trick and calling out one of the larger members on a well known forum as a fake with no backing at all is on the list of dumb idea's especially when another well known member benched with him that day and they put the posts on 3 different forums


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> BTW cdawall, i can report your posts to moderators too, im just not that low.
> 
> he reported my posts to a moderator, im evil now, isnt it cool! lmao



Why don't you just relax and leave the BS talk for your real life friends? 


You've wrote 8 posts and 6 of them have been confrontational..I think you need to calm down before you end up being banned.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> I dunno either but they talked to me about it.  other than telling cdawall his clocks were fake i didnt do chiat



What made you think his clocks were fake??  CDA seems to know what he is talking about.  Following some things he did helped stabilize my clock.    Just curious what made you think they were fake.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

JATownes said:


> What made you think his clocks were fake??  CDA seems to know what he is talking about.  Following some things he did helped stabilize my clock.    Just curious what made you think they were fake.



he can think my clocks are fake thats fine sounds like me and aaron just need to youtube the entire OC process next time


----------



## JATownes (Mar 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> he can think my clocks are fake thats fine sounds like me and aaron just need to youtube the entire OC process next time



Hey I am all for that 

Also, thanks for some of your post.  Really helped me get stable.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 24, 2009)

to rename the CPU and unlock its multi.  change its string IDs.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

JATownes said:


> Hey I am all for that



we are ordering a phase change friday which will be a ton easier that DICE was and will do -35C with a 315w load my phenom wont come close to that so look for -45C or lower for me and -35C for aaron's i7


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

Shut me up cdawall, get a real validation, not a screenshot, something i cant dispute, and i will gladly believe you.  but speaking from experience, i have been using AMD systems since the K5 series.  and i have seen exactly what it takes to achieve the highest clocks on phenom IIs, watercooling and DICE isnt it bud.  LN2 or Liquid Helium gets the job done.  and thats straight from Sami Makinen of AMD.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 24, 2009)

*hits the ignore button for master...* oawhhh shit, it doesn't work... WTF!


----------



## JATownes (Mar 24, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> *hits the ignore button for master... oawhhh shit, it doesn't work... WTF!*



LMFAO


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> Shut me up cdawall, get a real life validation, not a screenshot, something i cant dispute, and i will gladly believe you.  but speaking from experience, i have been using AMD systems since the K5 series.  and i have seen exactly what it takes to achieve the highest clocks on phenom IIs, watercooling and DICE isnt it bud.  LN2 or Liquid Helium gets the job done.  and thats straight from Sami Makinen of AMD.



i posted a 4.722ghz validation that was valid and have super pi @4.822ghz why dont you read everything instead of attempting to call me a fake?

oh and @-40C 4.922ghz works just fine


----------



## erocker (Mar 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> Shut me up cdawall, get a real life validation, not a screenshot, something i cant dispute, and i will gladly believe you.  but speaking from experience, i have been using AMD systems since the K5 series.  and i have seen exactly what it takes to achieve the highest clocks on phenom IIs, watercooling and DICE isnt it bud.  LN2 or Liquid Helium gets the job done.  and thats straight from Sami Makinen of AMD.



Why should anyone go through the trouble to satisfy you?  What stake do you have invested in cdawalls overclocks?


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

i hate liars.

if you did i never saw it, and its not listed in the top 5, so where did it go?


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 24, 2009)

everyone has the right to report a user no matter how "frivolous"

i didnt do it but i dont see why we need to know because they would be victimised


i am still awaitign my motherboard, i have my x3 720 be ready to go! its next to me as i type!

im going to et that heatsink everyone seems to recommend for amds, xigmatek HDT-S1284 or a Achilles S1284C


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

erocker said:


> Why should anyone go through the trouble to satisfy you?  What stake do you have invested in cdawalls overclocks?



i have another bench session planned with aaron already so its no big for me to pull one off the only reason its not valid is because we had to do saves and not straight internet validations his wireless was sucking it up


----------



## JATownes (Mar 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i posted a 4.722ghz validation that was valid and have super pi @4.822ghz why dont you read everything instead of attempting to call me a fake?
> 
> oh and @-40C 4.922ghz works just fine



Seems pretty valid to me.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, this thread is flying along.... and I smell a banstick


----------



## erocker (Mar 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> i hate liars.



Perhaps if your hate didn't come through in your posts people would be more prone to satisfy your requests.  Take it for what it is.  Maybe it's real, maybe not but don't lose sleep over it and most importantly don't let something so trivial make you angry.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 24, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> im going to et that heatsink everyone seems to recommend for amds, *xigmatek HDT-S1284* or a Achilles S1284C



That's the one to get!



OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> and I smell a banstick



I have that same feeling...........


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 24, 2009)

dont aggrevate him okay just leave it alone, mods will handle as appropriate
there are members i could see just adding to the fight, maybe not intentionaly

the guy clearly has no idea what he wants as he was given proof in the form of posts and a witness and the cpuid he was reported so its all being handled

yeah Supreme0verlord you convinced me that was the one to get, i was keen on the xigmatek 1283 but its more intel, i like the price point of the HDT S1284 its not to far from the 1283
i cant really afford a god cpu cooler at the moment tho so i may just se my current one in my specs, need to get a new hard drive to copy all my files for this new installation when i change mobo/cpu


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 24, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> to rename the CPU and unlock its multi.  change its string IDs.



I want to know more please


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think that AMD should release a PII that's factory clocked at 4.9Ghz and they should name it "Phenom II cdawall edition"


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

hmm, if you guys made a cpu flash utility then is that why your processor has suddenly decided its a opteron?


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 24, 2009)

if it went from being a phenom to a opteron it wont do anything Ti would only be an aesthetic name change

nothing new would be added or enabled

what flash utility is this and what does it from from and too?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

no its labeled as an opterone because its an ES chip without a proper CPUID code


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> hmm, if you guys made a cpu flash utility then is that why your processor has suddenly decided its a opteron?



I think the reason that cpu-z says it's an opty is because the 945BE hasn't been released yet and W1zz probably hasn't updated it to recognize the chip.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 24, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I think the reason that cpu-z says it's an opty is because the 945BE hasn't been released yet and W1zz probably hasn't updated it to recognize the chip.



you are mistaken my friend Wiz is not afflicted with cpu Z he only makes gpu z

engineering samples dont have proper cpu ids sometimes thats the way it is they are samples not commercial products


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I think the reason that cpu-z says it's an opty is because the 945BE hasn't been released yet and W1zz probably hasn't updated it to recognize the chip.



possible, but in a previous cpuz validation at around 4ghz, it still said amd phenom...


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 24, 2009)

He's had like 18 945's, the opteron one is just one with a newer cpuid code like cda said.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 24, 2009)

Master if you go to XS, your head will explode 
They are clocking chips that arent on anybodies radar.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 24, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> you are mistaken my friend Wiz is not afflicted with cpu Z he only makes gpu z
> 
> engineering samples dont have proper cpu ids sometimes thats the way it is they are samples not commercial products



Yeah... I don't know what I was thinking on that one. CPUID* I'm a dumbass sometimes.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> He's had like 18 945's, the opteron one is just one with a newer cpuid code like cda said.



he's going to be pissed when i get my 955ES in straight from foundry


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Master if you go to XS, your head will explode
> They are clocking chips that arent on anybodies radar.



not really bro, im there pretty often.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> he's going to be pissed when i get my 955ES in straight from foundry



Oh man I can't wait for that. You got the dice ready for it?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh man I can't wait for that. You got the dice ready for it?



nah i'm moving on up me and freaksavior are getting a SS phase change. -35C @315w



Master}{ said:


> not really bro, im there pretty often.



whats your name on their


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

as far as the flash utility goes, there is more in the cpu then a stringid, all the default clock settings and limits, and if its simular to some elder cpus, the voltage table.  with access to modify even some of this it would yield more potential.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 24, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Yeah... I don't know what I was thinking on that one. CPUID* I'm a dumbass sometimes.



its okay happens to the best of us, i knew what you meant tho as gpus that havnt been updated don't appear correctly so im assuming its the same for cpus


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

i dont have one but i go there for reviews.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> as far as the flash utility goes, there is more in the cpu then a stringid, all the default clock settings and limits, and if its simular to some elder cpus, the voltage table.  with access to modify even some of this it would yield more potential.



that would be hard to create tho and would require painstaking amounts of trial and error when using it


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

is the utility publicly available, or is it uptight.  I already do my own GPU biosmodding and such.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> i dont have one but i go there for reviews.



they don't even ahve real reviews there its any body can do it style


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

hmm


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> hmm
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24019&d=1237859387



most of those reviews are circa 2005. i haven't eveer used that front page lol i use the forums were it says reviews if i want to glance at something and those are user submitted


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

Forum Feud.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 24, 2009)

XS is the site with all the talk about Foxconn bios issues. Now I am really worried about my just ordered A79A-s.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 24, 2009)

We interviewed 100 people and asked the same question, the top five answers are on the board. 

The question was "highest clock on a Deneb chip"
1. --------
2. --------
3. --------
4. --------
5. --------

CD, since you won the preliminary round you get first chance.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the add Shadow.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> We interviewed 100 people and asked the same question, the top five answers are on the board.
> 
> The question was "highest clock on a Deneb chip"
> 1. --------
> ...



the highest oc is 6665 held by SF3D, macci and sampsa on XS this is the chip they used to get the 3dmark06 WR. its running 2x1GB DDR3@908 CL7 and a pair of 4870X2's


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

6.5 ghz is the top on deneb arch.  with Liquid Helium


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 24, 2009)

That one goes to cdawall. Sorry Master

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwkzY8a8aFs&fmt=22


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> 6.5 ghz is the top on deneb arch.  with Liquid Helium



actually its was 6.665ghz and that was done on LN2 not LHe


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 24, 2009)

Can I join up ? Lookin for the PII 940 Black/ Foxconn A79A-S to show up Friday.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Can I join up ? Lookin for the PII 940 Black/ Foxconn A79A-S to show up Friday.



sweet what do you have cooling it?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 24, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Can I join up ? Lookin for the PII 940 Black/ Foxconn A79A-S to show up Friday.



Added, good luck with the OC'ing


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 24, 2009)

I was thinking an about using a TRUE 120. Or maybe a Xigmatek HDT-S1284EE.

thanks for the add Shadow.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Cdawall did/are you liquid cooling your Crosshair II? If so which parts did you cool and what was the set up. I'm asking because I want to get water blocks for my chipsets, but it looks like I wont be able to due to my SLI set-up and the large size of the GPU which is pretty much sitting right on top of a chip. The chipset heatsink as you know is one solid piece, so if I water cool the other two, I have to have something for the third, wondering if you had any ideas as to how it can be water cooled or what would have a low enough clearance to effectivley cool it if I take the stock heatsink/fan off of it.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

the chipset is fine on air it runs more than cool enough passive even with heavy oc'ing on everything.

mines on air for yours there really is no easy why because the SB sits under that card....


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

Glad to hear passive cooling is sufficient. Surprised as well. Maybe I can get away with cooling two and finding a slim copper heatsink to stick on it...maybe a few copper ramsinks or something, just to make myself feel better about it.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

cool the mosfets on water and the main chipset then on the SB get one of these on that SB

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...dge_Low-Profile_Heatsink.html?tl=g40c16#blank


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, if those measurements are exact at 13.5mm in Height, that is .53 inches. If my measument is exact, that will fit with about. hmmm...1/16" to spare. lol. Nice find, thank you much!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Wow, if those measurements are exact at 13.5mm in Height, that is .53 inches. If my measument is exact, that will fit with about. hmmm...1/16" to spare. lol. Nice find, thank you much!



lol NP i like the enzotech cooler i looked at watercooling mine until i realized it runs cool enough as is


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, im blown away that an increase in voltage on all three chipsets sharing the heatsink can stay cool. Actually says quite a bit about the cooling tech ASUS is implementing with their tubing and fin designs. Thinking back on testing my clocks I guess I can't say I noticed any significant change in the temps on the motherboard, that should be a decent indicator that my chipsets are staying cool.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm kinda in the wind OCing this Mobo ... I'm ridiculously old school. Prolly because I actually AM old  I've always used DFI for the chores Well since they have been around I used asus back in the pencil tricks to unlock AMD cpu's ... Wonder if anyone remembers that


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 24, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I'm kinda in the wind OCing this Mobo ... I'm ridiculously old school. Prolly because I actually AM old  I've always used DFI for the chores Well since they have been around I used asus back in the pencil tricks to unlock AMD cpu's ... Wonder if anyone remembers that



I do, back on the old Socket A chips where you had to use a crayon to bridge the gap and then use conductive paint to link two points on the pcb.
Ah, yes. The good old days.

Edit: Current CPUs don't have multi switches on them anymore by the way 
(k6-2 joke if nobody got it)


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Yeah, im blown away that an increase in voltage on all three chipsets sharing the heatsink can stay cool. Actually says quite a bit about the cooling tech ASUS is implementing with their tubing and fin designs. Thinking back on testing my clocks I guess I can't say I noticed any significant change in the temps on the motherboard, that should be a decent indicator that my chipsets are staying cool.



make sure you dont overvolt your BR02 to much you loose raid and SLi not to mention it doesn't like to boot. i left mine at stock the hole time with no issues


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 24, 2009)

> Current CPUs don't have multi switches on them anymore by the way





 I feel better knowing I'm not the only old fogie on the board.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

I haven't actually touched that yet. I have increased the NB, only, although someone suggested I tweak my SB to see if that would solve my problems not getting the machine to boot at clocks over 3.8.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I haven't actually touched that yet. I have increased the NB, only, although someone suggested I tweak my SB to see if that would solve my problems not getting the machine to boot at clocks over 3.8.



i didn't touch mine but a smidge bit all the way up to 4.9ghz. the board is very picky with ram like very very picky and watch your NB volts with it the board is finicky some settings shoot it up to 1.8v. i left mine at the stock setting and could take the NB over 3ghz that way


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 24, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I feel better knowing I'm not the only old fogie on the board.



 I'm not old, sorry. I just started OCing when I was like fourteen.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ah, see I was bitching about the ram a couple weeks ago. I inched my NB up just a little 100mv I think maybe 150 tops, I'll try leaving it be. I tell you what though...I know next to nothing about adjusting ram timings, okay, nothing at all actually beyond setting them to factory specs to get the 1066. I have had the sneaky suspicion after reading every post on this forum that ram might be my problems...just have yet to aquire any insight about what to do.

I have had the NB up to 2.9 or...very very close.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

tell me the version on your dominators and i should be able to help clocking them


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

Its listed in my system specs

Corsair Dominator 4GB(2 x 2GB)DDR2 1066(PC2 8500)Dual Channel Kit


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Its listed in my system specs
> 
> Corsair Dominator 4GB(2 x 2GB)DDR2 1066(PC2 8500)Dual Channel Kit



which revision though its printed on the sticks with that i should be able to find out the chips behind the sticks. if you are lucky they might be some of the new hynix stuff that is clocking to 1200 CL5-6-6-16


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

Deleted, wrong info, look below


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh ... I really am old though. When I was 14 I built my first system ... a Texas Instruments TI99/4a.
Now that is old.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 24, 2009)

Back on topic ...has anyone tryed using the Coolit true phase change set-up to OC ?


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

Actually, I take that back, those stickers are for the two not in the case. The ones in the case are actually v2.1 09060050 XMS2-8500 CM2X2048-8500C5D 5-5-5-15


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Actually, I take that back, those stickers are for the two not in the case. The ones in the case are actually v2.1 09060050 XMS2-8500 CM2X2048-8500C5D 5-5-5-15



cant find them but i bet they are PSC which my board hated....


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

I assume the v1.1 is just as bad. Ughh...does that mean im going to have to unload 8 gigs of 160$ ram to get a stable overclock....*sigh* lol  Hmm...if that is going to be necessary, then what ram should I be looking at that wont cost me a small fortune?


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

posted a for sale thread of my own.  in my sig


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I assume the v1.1 is just as bad. Ughh...does that mean im going to have to unload 8 gigs of 160$ ram to get a stable overclock....*sigh* lol  Hmm...if that is going to be necessary, then what ram should I be looking at that wont cost me a small fortune?



the 1.1s are actually quite good oc'rs


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay, so if I switch them out you think you can still help me out? Wont take but a sec. Could always hop on the laptop.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Okay, so if I switch them out you think you can still help me out?



yep for starters set them to 2.14v in the BIOS which is around 2.2v real. then set the timings to 5-5-5-15-22 in order like on cpuz. then you should be able to push them around 1200 on that mobo


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

Alright, I'll get on the lappy, swap those out and reset my bios to default and start from scratch, and load those timings. Do i need to set the speed as well to 1066 or leave it auto?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

set it to 1066 it cant hurt anything lol


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

lol n/m im blind today


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay, my boot was good. CPUZ Shows 535.8  3:8 5-5-5-15-22-2T. Whats next? Everything else is default.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

Patience pays off when oveclocking eh?  Well i'm going to do things right.  First off, the max I can do with out touching any voltages.  Everything default, just CPU at 3.4 GHz.  Almost two hours prime stable.  Reason why I ran prime is because I kept getting errors during 3dmark runs, so I just wanted to make sure it was graphics related.  Time to tweak the 4850 now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

CPU-Z is validating now, even om my i7 rig, dont ask me why.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533444


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 24, 2009)

pop the voltage on CPU-NB and VCore to 1.45 to 1.50 and you should be able to nail 3800mhz using the multiplier, 3dmark06 stable.  mine was.

Master}{ - AMD Phenom II 940 @ 3800MHz / GTX 285 1024mb / 18,702 - http://service.futuremark.com/resultCompar...reResultType=14

as seen here:
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=35489


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> pop the voltage on CPU-NB and VCore to 1.45 to 1.50 and you should be able to nail 3800mhz using the multiplier, 3dmark06 stable.  mine was.



I can do 3dmark stable at 3.8 GHz 1.440v.  CPU test at least.  I'll post a complete run soon, imma start going up little by little.  Want to make a little spreadsheet with the data info and stuff.  I will be doing a comparison to my i7 with HT off on certain benchmarks, see how they compare.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 24, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> XS is the site with all the talk about Foxconn bios issues. Now I am really worried about my just ordered A79A-s.



Yea it started with the last bios update i did. 
CPUZ says its at one Clock but its completly Higher .
Just stay with bios P06 i like it better

What Kind of Ram Would You Suggest?
i wasl looking at Dominator 4gb2x2 @ 1066 with the fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090324/Capture025.jpg



Why does your memory go to 1200?

My 4870x2 only goes to 1000

Nice score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Why does your memory go to 1200?
> 
> My 4870x2 only goes to 1000
> 
> Nice score


This is the 1GB version, if that has anything to do with it.  Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

little comparison i'm doing, you might find it interesting.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=89051


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 24, 2009)

Killer CP !!! 

I am thinkin about Going with some Kingston HyperX 8500 2x2 for now. I'm kinda disgusted about not being able to use my Reaper's ... Gonna be a clearance issue I'm sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Killer CP !!!
> 
> I am thinkin about Going with some Kingston HyperX 8500 2x2 for now. I'm kinda disgusted about not being able to use my Reaper's ... Gonna be a clearance issue I'm sure.



are you referring to my 3dmark score?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 24, 2009)

Heres Mine at 3.3


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 24, 2009)

14369 is pretty danged impressive to me CP. But I was referring more to the fact that you are validating. Knew you had been having trouble with that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> 14369 is pretty danged impressive to me CP.



Thanks bro.  Haven't really seen my score compared to any other with a PHenom II and a 4850 but it looks pretty good.  Thats at 3.4 Ghz though, wonder what it'll do higher


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 24, 2009)

A single 4850 those are dang nice numbers. Hard to find much for a comparison I'm lookin though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> A single 4850 those are dang nice numbers. Hard to find much for a comparison I'm lookin though.



cool, im off to bed, dead tired.  If you find anything let me know.  Like to see how I compare.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 24, 2009)

HERE YOU GO

Theres more pages just click next under the last score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> HERE YOU GO
> 
> Theres more pages just click next under the last score





ill give it a look tomorrow, most of those are dual cards.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm just gonna go out on a limb and guess some of those or 4850x2 scores


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 24, 2009)

I dont know maybe, but i searched for 940 with 4850 and not 4850x2 they could be dual cards like cp said 

940 @ 3.5 1.39v
4870x2 Stock


----------



## Enmity (Mar 24, 2009)

Got my New Xigmatek s1284 installed tonight. running 37-41 idle and 47-51 full load. Much better than with the freezer. Ive upped the multi to 17.5 at stock volts...seems stable so far. Heres a screenie.

Ok and just found 3.6 is also 3dmark06/super pi stable at stock volts...see attached.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 24, 2009)

Your temps seem a little on the high side to me, how much thermal paste did you use? With my 720 I'm idling at 12C, according to Everest and the bios that is.


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 24, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Your temps seem a little on the high side to me, how much thermal paste did you use? With my 720 I'm idling at 12C, according to Everest and the bios that is.



Nice temp overlord wish i had 12c maybe its time i get one those Xigmatek HDT-S1284EE


i have sythe ninga i idle at 30c or what ever room temps is, overlord whats load temp
if  you would be so kind


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine @ 3.65


----------



## Darknova (Mar 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> no its labeled as an opterone because its an ES chip without a proper CPUID code



Hahah, my old X3 8750BE was seen as an Opteron by CPU-Z, but that was retail 


This may seem like a STUPID question, but in AMD Overdrive, what does the green button in the top right do? It's either green, or green with a red ring. What does it do?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Mine @ 3.65
> View attachment 24029



You game with it at that clock speed, because I dont trust many benchmarks. COD4, ATI Tech Demos, even 3DMark06 can put a good strain on a machine.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 24, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> You game with it at that clock speed, because I dont trust many benchmarks. COD4, ATI Tech Demos, even 3DMark06 can put a good strain on a machine.



Before i was hitting 20xxx now i only hit 19xxx with my setup i am looking for 1066 ram i only have 800mhz


Its because of Updates on GPU & MOBO


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think OCing does tend to lower scores sometimes. Hows the Gaming? Frames Compared to stock etc.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 24, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> I think OCing does tend to lower scores sometimes. Hows the Gaming? Frames Compared to stock etc.



DOnt play games just bench


----------



## Darknova (Mar 24, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> I think OCing does tend to lower scores sometimes. Hows the Gaming? Frames Compared to stock etc.



If your overclock isn't entirely stable then yes, you can get lower performance at higher speeds.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have 2 choices for 1066 Ram

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 4GB (2 x 2GB)DDR2 1066  ----- $59 with mail in rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197

Patriot Viper 4GB (2 x 2GB)DDR2 1066  -------- $38.99 with mail in rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220315

I know Dominator is a good brand but what about Patriot 

I am going from 8gb 800mhz to 4gb of 1066mhz


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I didn't have any change in getting clocks with the ram at the settings, what other settings can I try with the ram?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 24, 2009)

Super Pi @ 3.83


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Okay, my boot was good. CPUZ Shows 535.8  3:8 5-5-5-15-22-2T. Whats next? Everything else is default.



push the bus speed up and see how igh they go


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay I set in bios manual overclock. Set the Multiplier to the stock 15 and increased the bus to 210. Windows boot. Ram is set to 1066 @ 2.14v and running at 560Mhz at the timings you gave. All other settings still default/auto. 3DMark06 run is successful @ 16073. OCCT ran fine for a few minutes, so no signs of instant instability. Testing 220 Next.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

sweet your getting pretty good clocks


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 24, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> Nice temp overlord wish i had 12c maybe its time i get one those Xigmatek HDT-S1284EE
> 
> 
> i have sythe ninga i idle at 30c or what ever room temps is, overlord whats load temp
> if  you would be so kind



My load temps max out at around 20c (stock atm), but I somehow don't think that's right. But Everest and the bios say the same thing so idk, might be a faulty temp sensor or something, or maybe this heatsink is  just that good. I like to think the latter is true.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 24, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Your temps seem a little on the high side to me, how much thermal paste did you use? With my 720 I'm idling at 12C, according to Everest and the bios that is.



What is your ambient temp? I would need phase to get 12C  . The ambient temp in my house is 78-80F. My idle temps with my water setup is 36-38C. My full load temps never break 49C. Phenom II 920 @ 3.5Ghz, 1.4v. I'm not so sure your temp readings are accurate. My BIOS will report my temp at 20-25C but when I go into Windows its 35-38C, etc. Not accurate.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

My windows install went completely corrupt. I'll post progress when I can get the machine os back up.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 24, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> What is your ambient temp? I would need phase to get 12C  . The ambient temp in my house is 78-80F. My idle temps with my water setup is 36-38C. My full load temps never break 49C. Phenom II 920 @ 3.5Ghz, 1.4v. I'm not so sure your temp readings are accurate. My BIOS will report my temp at 20-25C but when I go into Windows its 35-38C, etc. Not accurate.



Well I really don't know how warm/cold it is in my room. According to Yahoo, it says the temp outside is 56F, but I know it isn't that cold in here. I'm thinking I have a faulty temp sensor or something. I can take a picture of the temp in the bios if you want to see it.


----------



## Enmity (Mar 24, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Your temps seem a little on the high side to me, how much thermal paste did you use? With my 720 I'm idling at 12C, according to Everest and the bios that is.



I think my temps are about right considering im using AS5 thermal paste and I only just installed the cooler last night...it needs to set, and with my arctic cooling freezer 64 *cough*sh1te!*cough* i was idling at 51-53C at 3.5Ghz so im pretty happy to be getting at least 10C shaved off


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 24, 2009)

Enmity said:


> I think my temps are about right considering im using AS5 thermal paste and I only just installed the cooler last night...it needs to set, and with my arctic cooling freezer 64 *cough*sh1te!*cough* i was idling at 51-53C at 3.5Ghz so im pretty happy to be getting at least 10C shaved off



Hmm, yeah those temps are alot better than with your other HS at that speed, but I would recommend getting some Arctic Cooling MX-2, great stuff, it doesn't need to burn in and it does a better job than AS5 from my experience.


----------



## Enmity (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah ive been thinking about that, ive had this tube of as5 for ages, back when it used to be the top stuff. I'll let the as5 set and see if im happy with the clocks im able to achieve. If i can't get stable at 3.8-3.9...then i'll go for the mx-2. Im pretty happy i can be 3dmark06 stable with stock volts now too. with the ac freezer i had to pump 1.42V to get stable at that speed


----------



## Enmity (Mar 24, 2009)

how much vcore do you think id need to keep my 940 stable at 3.8? its usually about 1.45 huh? what about all the other voltages available in amd overdrive? i hear its best to keep the cpu-nb volts up close to the vcore?...any suggestions on what works best for most people with their 940's?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

i should be getting a 955BE soon


----------



## Enmity (Mar 24, 2009)

ooooh that'd be sex on millions of transistors


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 24, 2009)

Enmity said:


> ooooh that'd be sex on millions of transistors


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2009)

Enmity said:


> ooooh that'd be sex on millions of transistors



yep  my shiny source that got me 945's looks like he is coming thru again


----------



## Enmity (Mar 24, 2009)

hmmmm....can he send one to New Zealand?


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 24, 2009)

cdawall do you have a link that references the exact changes made to the new chip?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2009)

i can give you them off the top of my head

X4 955
will be a RB-C3
DDR3+DDR2 (with DDR3 mem controller fix?)
AM3/AM2+
3.2ghz
TDP of 125w
vcore 1.25v?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 25, 2009)

How much would one be? I still have quite a few $$$ left..


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2009)

same price the 940 entered at


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 25, 2009)

No kiddin? I might have enough but I might have to settle for a 720 or 945


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2009)

945 wont be a black edition.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh.. Damn, when did they do that? I got an awesome deal on a 720 for 98$, I will just do that and save up for some DDR3 stuff..


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh.. Damn, when did they do that? I got an awesome deal on a 720 for 98$, I will just do that and save up for some DDR3 stuff..



hit me up when your ready to get ram i'll give you a deal on whatever i have left


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 25, 2009)

Do you have any good cas7 or cas6 stuff? I'm not looking for anything higher than 1600, don't really see the point unless you can hit decent timings at those crazy speeds.


----------



## Enmity (Mar 25, 2009)

hey guys how much vcore do you think id need to keep my 940 stable at 3.8? its usually about 1.45 huh? what about all the other voltages available in amd overdrive? i hear its best to keep the cpu-nb volts up close to the vcore?...any suggestions on what works best for most people with their 940's?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Do you have any good cas7 or cas6 stuff? I'm not looking for anything higher than 1600, don't really see the point unless you can hit decent timings at those crazy speeds.



CD got some Sweet DDR3, I'm awaiting my CDAWALL'Samsung HCF8's CL7 @1800MHZ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> CD got some Sweet DDR3, I'm awaiting my CDAWALL'Samsung HCF8's CL7 @1800MHZ



im already planning ahead, I got some DDR3 Corsair from my i7 rig .  Then just board and CPU


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> im already planning ahead, I got some DDR3 Corsair from my i7 rig .  Then just board and CPU



Nice, You already getting an AM3 board

I will finally have my 790FXT, by Monday and hopefully my HCF8's get here by then. And I will finally be set....For a month or Two


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice, You already getting an AM3 board
> 
> I will finally have my 790FXT, by Monday and hopefully my HCF8's get here by then. And I will finally be set....For a month or Two



i will wait a bit, but that was the ram i originally used on the i7, I have a tri channel kit now of pi blacks.  So Im not going to sell it, it'll serve well on my AMD rig when its up and running.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Do you have any good cas7 or cas6 stuff? I'm not looking for anything higher than 1600, don't really see the point unless you can hit decent timings at those crazy speeds.



well i have another 2x1GB kit of sammy HCF8 its not the 2x2GB that i sent to 3D but same sticks  also have some elpidia none hyper that should do 1600-1800 CL7 but its untested and i'm going to bin those. oh and on top of that i have some D9JNL's that do 2000 CL7


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i will wait a bit, but that was the ram i originally used on the i7, I have a tri channel kit now of pi blacks.  So Im not going to sell it, it'll serve well on my AMD rig when its up and running.



Nice those Pi Blacks are , I really want to get a I7 Rig. But I dont have enough space for 2 rigs.


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice those Pi Blacks are , I really want to get a I7 Rig. But I dont have enough space for 2 rigs.



I love my Pi blacks 1066 so far.  I'm running them at 1120mhz with stock timings and voltage so far. (5 5-5-15 / 2.1v)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

at least my ddr3's stay relatively cool.  The nice heatsinks do a great job of keeping them cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice those Pi Blacks are , I really want to get a I7 Rig. But I dont have enough space for 2 rigs.



you do what I did 

You make room for two


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 25, 2009)

Did I miss any drama tonight?


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 25, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Did I miss any drama tonight?



    Not that I Saw Ozzman. Figure it flamed out.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 25, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Not that I Saw Ozzman. Figure it flamed out.



Well, that's no fun.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yay for car accident and front end of car being ripped off. I hate people who decide to go the wrong way down a one way. yay for hospital visit and being taken there in a rescue.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 25, 2009)

*Final System Specs*

Well thankfully the egg let me cancel the Foxconn A79A-S. Just WAY to many bios issues there ... they can't even decide what to call the multipliers for kripes sake. 
Must have the kindergartners runnin the bios show for that one(Shame it looks to have lots of potential.)
So here's the Final System Specs ... shipped this afternoon.



Processor-  Phenom II X4 940                                        (combo deal)
Motherboard- ASUS M4A79 Deluxe                                  (combo deal)  $359.99


So what do y'all think ? Didn't seem like a terrible deal to me


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> Yay for car accident and front end of car being ripped off. I hate people who decide to go the wrong way down a one way. yay for hospital visit and being taken there in a rescue.



What did I tell you about driving the wrong way on a one way road?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 25, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> What did I tell you about driving the wrong way on a one way road?



Ta not to?


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 25, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Ta not to?



Sage advice _indeed_


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wille gets a gold star for the night.  :tost:


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2009)

I threw my GTX 260 on the PII rig. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24044&d=1237958687


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

good run there erocker


----------



## Wile E (Mar 25, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Sage advice _indeed_





OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Wille gets a gold star for the night.  :tost:



For some reason, as soon as I saw the question, Mater popped into my head immediately. No thought involved at all. lol

And nice run erocker.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 25, 2009)

I am more impressed with these PII benches every friggin night.
Nice run indeed erocker


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll be trying a 4ghz run soon.  I needed the video card back in my other rig.  Once the 4890 gets here the GTX260 will be in there permanently folding away.


----------



## Enmity (Mar 25, 2009)

heres a run at 3817...still pretty much untweaked though..havent even used the bios yet.


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 25, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Well thankfully the egg let me cancel the Foxconn A79A-S. Just WAY to many bios issues there ... they can't even decide what to call the multipliers for kripes sake.
> Must have the kindergartners runnin the bios show for that one(Shame it looks to have lots of potential.)
> So here's the Final System Specs ... shipped this afternoon.
> 
> ...



bet you cant wait have fun with new gear




erocker said:


> I threw my GTX 260 on the PII rig.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24044&d=1237958687



nice score with that 260 and amd x3 so how does the ddr3 compare to the ddr2  




Enmity said:


> heres a run at 3817...still pretty much untweaked though..havent even used the bios yet.



Sweet enmity keep it coming



cdawall said:


> well i have another 2x1GB kit of sammy HCF8 its not the 2x2GB that i sent to 3D but same sticks  also have some elpidia none hyper that should do 1600-1800 CL7 but its untested and i'm going to bin those. oh and on top of that i have some D9JNL's that do 2000 CL7



i have some D9JNL's that do 2000 CL7 cdawall if those are for sell i woud interrested if they were ddr3 sorry i am newb at mem numbers


----------



## mR Yellow (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've had my Phenom II 940 for awhile know. Love the CPU. I'm using the ASUS M3A78-T mobo, 4 x 2gb Ram DDR2 800mhz.

I can't seem to get this puppy stable over 3.6ghz. I can boot all day long at 3.8ghz but as soon as i run OCCT i get a blue screen. I've tried everything i can thinkof , 2 x 2gb ect, but no luck. 

My current settings @ 3.6ghz:
Vcore: 1.5v
Vdimm: 2.10v
NB: 1.45v
HT: 1.34v

Will upload screenies later with more settings.

Cheers
mRY


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2009)

mR Yellow said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've had my Phenom II 940 for awhile know. Love the CPU. I'm using the ASUS M3A78-T mobo, 4 x 2gb Ram DDR2 800mhz.
> 
> ...




I am not a Phenom II expert but have you tried raising the NB voltage slightly (running all that memory in all your slots puts quite an extra load on the NB) and/or raise your VDimm slightly.


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 25, 2009)

mR Yellow said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've had my Phenom II 940 for awhile know. Love the CPU. I'm using the ASUS M3A78-T mobo, 4 x 2gb Ram DDR2 800mhz.
> 
> ...



thought i read some where in this thred that people were having issues with occt try prime95 or try 
orthes might help to try onther software to see if the issue isnt occt


----------



## mR Yellow (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanx guys. I think my bios can only go up to 1.45v on the NB.
I don't know if my mobo is limiting me. Many ppl with the ASUS M3A78-T struggle to go higher than 3.6ghz.

I will try Prime95 tonight.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> i have some D9JNL's that do 2000 CL7 cdawall if those are for sell i woud interrested if they were ddr3 sorry i am newb at mem numbers




not FS at the moment they are my bench sticks


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> not FS at the moment they are my bench sticks



ok cool was drulling for sec  hey if you get view extra 955be would like that


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok cdawall here is an update for you, lemme know what you think is next. at 1066 and those setting I can't push the bus past 214. I have had successful 3DMark06 runs at various multipliers with my memory staying in the range of 560 or 571. Science Mark 2.0 has run as well, however, I can not get a stable run using OCCT, I get a bluescreen or the program stops itself. Thoughts? Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 25, 2009)

for some reason amazon decided to ship my motherboard today instead of the estimated date
they said hey your in luck we "We are pleased to report that the following item will dispatch sooner than expected!"

nice touch they also gave me free first day shipping which was cool

i dont really hate amazon because they were excellent on my 360 (sold my old xbox 360 bought a new one, long story short new console and accessories and fable 2 only cost me £50 because i sold me old one and got a good amazon deal)

just if they do something stupid complain! you usually get complimentary shipping on your next order/current order or something like that

cant wait to test this sapphire board out has plenty of features


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Ok cdawall here is an update for you, lemme know what you think is next. at 1066 and those setting I can't push the bus past 214. I have had successful 3DMark06 runs at various multipliers with my memory staying in the range of 560 or 571. Science Mark 2.0 has run as well, however, I can not get a stable run using OCCT, I get a bluescreen or the program stops itself. Thoughts? Let me know if you need more info.



might be getting close to the limit on them you will probably have to start playing with drive strengths and subtimings to get higher


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay, I honestly have no clue how to do that.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Okay, I honestly have no clue how to do that.



lol dont worry about it


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 25, 2009)

So am I going to be hosed on getting a better clock?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 25, 2009)

alright folks i need some help getting my phenom II 940 up to snuff 

seems i can get anything stable at stock clocks games run fine programs are fine and all is well in orthos stable also tested with memtest etc everything checks out

im not new to this but im hoping to find someone with my board whom can offer a little insight due to the face if i overclock i get DCOM service launcher errors and IRQ request not equal errors can anyone help?


----------



## Darknova (Mar 25, 2009)

Question for you guys.

I can't overclock the bus at all on this board. Even a smidge over 200Mhz and it goes unstable, by 250Mhz it's Blue Screening on startup with an 0x000007E error or 7F error.

As long as the bus is at 200Mhz I can just overclock with the multiplier but that's no fun heh.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmm i dont think ive heard many OCing the Foxconn boards, More like a Feature rich board, ala MSI. If you want to overclock TBH with you, try dropping the HTT bus, Up the voltage of the NB and SB if possible and also loosen the timings. Otherwise good luck and worst comes to worst, DFI, Asus, Gigabyte have perfectly capable OC boards.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 25, 2009)

Done all that many times. Had the same problem with my old Biostar board, but at least that would boot at 250Mhz instead of blue screening.

What I decided to do, instead of increasing the HT ref, I upped the northbridge and HT bus speeds one notch, set my RAM to 1066Mhz and upped the CPU Multi. So I'm running at 3.2Ghz (For the moment), 2.25Ghz NB and HT speed.


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> nice score with that 260 and amd x3 so how does the ddr3 compare to the ddr2



It is DDR2.


----------



## Enmity (Mar 25, 2009)

a few more tweaks at 3.8


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hmm i dont think ive heard many OCing the Foxconn boards, More like a Feature rich board, ala MSI. If you want to overclock TBH with you, try dropping the HTT bus, Up the voltage of the NB and SB if possible and also loosen the timings. Otherwise good luck and worst comes to worst, DFI, Asus, Gigabyte have perfectly capable OC boards.



I run  with a Foxconn A79A-S all day 
Highest Clock i was able to reach was 3.79 but the new bios i upgraded to really messed me up

Ht link doesnt let me change it ethier maybe next bios fixs it


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 25, 2009)

Enmity said:


> a few more tweaks at 3.8



Hmm is Super Pi a more memory bench test then the cpu?

because i was able to hit 18.8sec @ 3.79


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> So am I going to be hosed on getting a better clock?



you might be able to get 1200 but 11xx @cl5 is pretty damn good for a 2x2GB kit and about were most will top out


----------



## Enmity (Mar 25, 2009)

yup superpi is definately more of a memory benchmark, but thats why i did a 3dmark06 also. I've found that at 3.8 and with a vcore of as high as 1.5 it's still not occt stable. it runs for a few mins then BSOD. any tips on what else can help regain stability?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 25, 2009)

Up the NB

and i am going to go with the 
Crosair 4gb DDR2  1066


----------



## Enmity (Mar 25, 2009)

up the nb volts u mean?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Enmity (Mar 25, 2009)

whats safe?


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 25, 2009)

1.55 is safe, any higher GOOD cooling is recommended


----------



## Enmity (Mar 25, 2009)

1.55 for the vcore is safe, what about the nb?...or is that safe to 1.55 also?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 25, 2009)

I've run my Kuma at 1.575 for 8 hours OCCT and it never hit anything higher than 42c, not sure if the voltage is safe but the temps are. My 24/7 clock is 3333mhz 1.525v, never see anything higher than 32c.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 25, 2009)

thats what i meant, i keep my cpu and NB vcore the same!

be it 1.45v for 3500mhz or 1.60v for 4000mhz


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2009)

Enmity said:


> 1.55 for the vcore is safe, what about the nb?...or is that safe to 1.55 also?



I don't see why it would need any more than 1.4v's unless you are using 4x1gb sticks of RAM.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2009)

erocker said:


> I don't see why it would need any more than 1.4v's unless you are using 4x1gb sticks of RAM.



i never even needed that much i pushed 4x1GB of D9GMH on 1.4v NB no issues


in other news my crosshair II is back but contest on XS means a 9750 95w is going in it


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 25, 2009)

i run 4x2gb Corsair XMS2 6400

maybe its just M3N-HT boards, but it seems to be easier to keep stable when the CPU-NB and CPU Vcore are the same!


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i never even needed that much i pushed 4x1GB of D9GMH on 1.4v NB no issues
> 
> 
> in other news my crosshair II is back but contest on XS means a 9750 95w is going in it



That's good to know since I want to try my Axe Ram out in my 790gx.


----------



## Enmity (Mar 25, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88569
theres a link to another thread im in, post #4 has a couple of pics of my bios..the voltages available are pretty whack...anyone know which ones i should play with?

Things have changed a little since then, ive now got a S1284 Xigmatek cooler and running x19 multi with 1.47Vcore. The chipset is at 1.35V...is that the same as CPU-NB or just the chipset on the motherboard?...Sorry im a little lost here lol..any guidance is much appreciated thanks


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2009)

erocker said:


> That's good to know since I want to try my Axe Ram out in my 790gx.



lol yep they do pretty good


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 25, 2009)

Enmity said:


> 1.55 for the vcore is safe, what about the nb?...or is that safe to 1.55 also?



Yea its safe i pushed 1.6 to see if i could stable 4ghz and nope 
temps were around 50-52 but i am on water


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hmm i dont think ive heard many OCing the Foxconn boards, More like a Feature rich board, ala MSI. If you want to overclock TBH with you, try dropping the HTT bus, Up the voltage of the NB and SB if possible and also loosen the timings. Otherwise good luck and worst comes to worst, DFI, Asus, Gigabyte have perfectly capable OC boards.



Foxconn makes some great OCing boards. Pretty new to the "dark side", but they are players now. Right now they have a kindergarten class for a bios department on the A79A-S and it's a shame. I actually had it ordered from the egg until I found out they decided they were gonna rename multipliers in the latest bios. I had great luck with the Destroyer(friends board).


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

erocker said:


> I don't see why it would need any more than 1.4v's unless you are using 4x1gb sticks of RAM.


I agree...but im running 3.88ghz @ 1.425v and nb @ 1.225v using 4x1gb tracers running 2.24v...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 25, 2009)

i need some real help here 

Phenom II 940 
ASRock AOD790GX 
Gskill DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 4 x 2gb (8gigs total)
4870X2 

im dead stable at stalk but cant seem to get a happy overclock as in it always fails hardlocks bsod etc etc im wondering its my voltages

id like some ideas on where my voltages should be for my ram cpu nb and ht to get it stable im looking for some guidelines as my machine is extremely touchy 

OCCT results in crashes even at stock orthos runs with no errors same with memtest 3dmark and crysis and other games at max run smooth but i want the most for what i paid for?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm having to use 1.47v @ 3.5GHz for 100% stability with my 920, 700MHz OC. Same as full, using 4x1GB sticks of DDR800 @ 1000, 5-5-5-15 2T, 2.0v.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> i need some real help here
> 
> Phenom II 940
> ASRock AOD790GX
> ...



Are you overclocking using the multiplier option within the BIOS, bus speed (HT) within the BIOS or AMD OverDrive? You _should_ be able to get 3-400MHz OC on the default voltage of 1.35v. With a 940 you only need to adjust the multiplier to adjust the clock. We'll need to know what overclocking method your using to give you some advice (I recommend the BIOS). Default voltage for the VCore is 1.35v. Default voltage for the NB is 1.17v (mine is at least). Default for your RAM depends on your RAM. Check out your specs on your memory box to be exact. GSkill is normally 1.8-2.0v.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah just leave the volts on auto and ramp up the multi till it becomes unstable than back it down .5 or one full click.... after that bump the cpu volts to around 1.40v and start raising the fsb to clock higher.... id try 5mhz at a time.... just leave memory and other settings on auto... thats a good way to start. 
Good luck


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Foxconn makes some great OCing boards. Pretty new to the "dark side", but they are players now. Right now they have a kindergarten class for a bios department on the A79A-S and it's a shame. I actually had it ordered from the egg until I found out they decided they were gonna rename multipliers in the latest bios. I had great luck with the Destroyer(friends board).



So tell me are these AMD Mobos that use AMD chipsets or are they NV?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 25, 2009)

bios overclocking AMD overdrive immediatly results in a HARDLOCK of the system and it hangs before it finishes loading 

Ive been using multiplier but anything over stock settings seems to make the machine unstable cause games to lock etc?? 

ram is 1.8-1.9 volts recommended granted there 8gigs total should i bump the vdimm up to 2.0v ??


----------



## Darknova (Mar 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> So tell me are these AMD Mobos that use AMD chipsets or are they NV?



Well the Destroyer is an nvidia chipset. To be honest I've been less than impressed with AMD chipsets currently. Kind of wish I'd grabbed an nvidia based board now...


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 25, 2009)

So wait, can running 1.52v on my kuma kill it over time? It only gets up to 30c...


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> So tell me are these AMD Mobos that use AMD chipsets or are they NV?



The A79A-S is a 790fx board and the Destroyer is an nVidia 780a.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> So wait, can running 1.52v on my kuma kill it over time? It only gets up to 30c...


yes it will slowly deteriorate the chip, Deneb on the other hand has a better mix of silicon to reduce the tiny jumps of electricity to the cores (discharge)
but also in time, it will kill even the best chips


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 25, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> The A79A-S is a 790fx board and the Destroyer is an nVidia 780a.



780A = Nforce

750A = nforce

790GX = AMD

790FX = AMD


I would only grab the chips i mentioned above, lower end ones arent as fun!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Well the Destroyer is an nvidia chipset. To be honest I've been less than impressed with AMD chipsets currently. Kind of wish I'd grabbed an nvidia based board now...



the destroyer has some issues in the BIOS from what i heard the crosshair II/M3N-HT are better


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't get how running high voltage can degrade a chip, can anyone explain?
I would understand if it got hot, but my chip never sees anything past 30c....


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> the destroyer has some issues in the BIOS from what i heard the crosshair II/M3N-HT are better


Hey CD.... my M3A79-T has been making a real low pitched whistle.... it made that sound with the 9850BE cpu... and still with PII....  
the last Asus  mobo i ran was silent (M3a32-mvp deluxe)
What you think the noise is?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 26, 2009)

hmm orthos only spawns 2 threads anyway to increase that or do i need to run 2 instances of orthos at the same time to full stress my cpu?

also in my asrock 790gx bios i have an option for L3 cache to use BSP all cores and something else whats does that mean?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't get how running high voltage can degrade a chip, can anyone explain?


you change any thing on any component in your rig and it shortens the life span.... the cpu when getting more voltage than comes factory will in time kill it. why?... voltage likes to jump around and when running outta its factory spec will jump erratically..... thats what i was saying  in the latter.
the silicon in the chip is in a sence an insulator....


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> you change any thing on any component in your rig and it shortens the life span.... the cpu when getting more voltage than comes factory will in time kill it. why?... voltage likes to jump around and when running outta its factory spec will jump erratically..... thats what i was saying  in the latter.
> the silicon in the chip is in a sense an insulator....



Very good explaination.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey CD.... my M3A79-T has been making a real low pitched whistle.... it made that sound with the 9850BE cpu... and still with PII....
> the last Asus  mobo i ran was silent (M3a32-mvp deluxe)
> What you think the noise is?



mosfets


----------



## Darknova (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey CD.... my M3A79-T has been making a real low pitched whistle.... it made that sound with the 9850BE cpu... and still with PII....
> the last Asus  mobo i ran was silent (M3a32-mvp deluxe)
> What you think the noise is?



I agree with cdawall, my old Biostar did that until I got better cooling on it


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm orthos only spawns 2 threads anyway to increase that or do i need to run 2 instances of orthos at the same time to full stress my cpu?
> 
> also in my asrock 790gx bios i have an option for L3 cache to use BSP all cores and something else whats does that mean?


id use AOD stress utility man, its made for the AMD chip, its your safest bet. As for the rest?
Beats me.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> mosfets


and if ya had to place a bet on it..... How much time does the mobo have? If you had to guess?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I agree with cdawall, my old Biostar did that until I got better cooling on it


if it has the low, like i mean lowwww dog hearing whistle noise.... you think if i loop it into the Cpu's H2o cooling, the noise will go away?


----------



## Darknova (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> and if ya had to place a bet on it..... How much time does the mobo have? If you had to guess?



Stick some better cooling on it, or jerry-rig a few fans on to the cooling you already have to bring down temps and the sound should disappear.

I'd been running with a cooler that was just short, and left one MOSFET uncovered, whenever I overclocked I'd get the same sound, I bought the correct cooler and hooked up a few quiet 40mm fans to it and the sound completely disappeared.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 26, 2009)

ive tried using AOD it hardlocks the system besides i dont trust software overclocking im just trying to find someone with my board whom as a little experience mucking around with its settings my system is extremely touchy for somereason and heat isnt an issue after 35minutes of using gromacs core on orthos cpu is is sitting at 33'c and all temps are fairly low not a single temp is above 40'c even my 4870X2 hmm ill tinker around a bit worst case senario i have to reinstall windows again


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Stick some better cooling on it, or jerry-rig a few fans on to the cooling you already have to bring down temps and the sound should disappear.
> 
> I'd been running with a cooler that was just short, and left one MOSFET uncovered, whenever I overclocked I'd get the same sound, I bought the correct cooler and hooked up a few quiet 40mm fans to it and the sound completely disappeared.


As you see in the pix..... the Mosfets are cooled by the old mobos mosfets fan....
Any other thoughts?  Anybody?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ive tried using AOD it hardlocks the system besides i dont trust software overclocking im just trying to find someone with my board whom as a little experience mucking around with its settings my system is extremely touchy for somereason and heat isnt an issue after 35minutes of using gromacs core on orthos cpu is is sitting at 33'c and all temps are fairly low not a single temp is above 40'c even my 4870X2 hmm ill tinker around a bit worst case senario i have to reinstall windows again


Well if your just running AOD to stress the system....(not o/c'n) you'll be fine..... trust me, i have tones of test time using it and if it hard locks.... your Way unstable.... try adding a single click to the cpu volts..... you'll be better off mate


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> As you see in the pix..... the Mosfets are cooled by the old mobos mosfets fan....
> Any other thoughts?  Anybody?


Crap sorry.... heres the pix... lol
sorry about the imige Quality....


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2009)

should do fine now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> should do fine now.


Who's that directed to CD?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 26, 2009)

there's small kinks in the tubing, possibly a cause for higher temps..


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay cdawall heres a bit of progress news. Grabbed a stable 3.570ghz @ 210x17 HT-1890
Memory is running 560 @ 5-5-5-15-22 NB-2940 Can you offer a link to a resource that will explain how to fully adjust the RAM timings. I'm going to have to learn how as I refuse to be stuck at a mere 3.5ghz.

Recieved my new COSMO-S case today, installed and running. It's pretty sweet. The liquid cooling shit will be here tomorrow and friday! I'll post some pics of the sweet install.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Who's that directed to CD?



you buddy 



tjwo94 said:


> Okay cdawall heres a bit of progress news. Grabbed a stable 3.570ghz @ 210x17 HT-1890
> Memory is running 560 @ 5-5-5-15-22 NB-2940 Can you offer a link to a resource that will explain how to fully adjust the RAM timings. I'm going to have to learn how as I refuse to be stuck at a mere 3.5ghz.
> 
> Recieved my new COSMO-S case today, installed and running. It's pretty sweet. The liquid cooling shit will be here tomorrow and friday! I'll post some pics of the sweet install.



looking for something for you but its a lot of info to take in trust me


----------



## Darknova (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Crap sorry.... heres the pix... lol
> sorry about the imige Quality....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090325/IM000658.jpg



I don't know...personally I'd use a fan that blows THROUGH the MOSFET cooler, not down on top of it, but that's me. If you touch the MOSFET cooler how warm/hot is it?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I don't know...personally I'd use a fan that blows THROUGH the MOSFET cooler, not down on top of it, but that's me. If you touch the MOSFET cooler how warm/hot is it?



they work pretty good i have the same thing


----------



## Darknova (Mar 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> they work pretty good i have the same thing



Fair enough, not having had an Asus board since Socket A I wouldn't know heh. All the boards I've had with MOSFET coolers have had something with their name on or whatever on the top so it blocks airflow, so using a fan that blows through the cooler is a better option.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I don't know...personally I'd use a fan that blows THROUGH the MOSFET cooler, not down on top of it, but that's me. If you touch the MOSFET cooler how warm/hot is it?


there warm but not hot... the cooler in pulling the air through the Mosfet and also i have a 120mm fan directed to the ram and the mosfet for added cooling


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2009)

955 will be here tomorrow


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 955 will be here tomorrow


Hey CD whats all involved to get an ES chip?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey CD whats all involved to get an ES chip?



I might get a 955ES as well.. We got hook ups


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, at least we learned one thing... bricked a 720BE. LOL. Failed flash.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 26, 2009)

You got a 720?


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 26, 2009)

No, muh friend from Quincy, Ill did/does.. the read/write pins on the AM3 processors are not the same as the AM2+ pins... he cleared its "BIOS" but the write failed since the write pins weren't correctly set.  He will try to get it up and running... will post a CPU-Z if successful.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 26, 2009)

how can you brick a 720????? just clear cmos for 24 hours..?


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 26, 2009)

he flashed the CPU's EEPROM.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey CD whats all involved to get an ES chip?



I want to know too.


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2009)

They obviously aren't going to tell you on a public forum.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 26, 2009)

I can get one, but I chose not to because I don't need one.  I just buy it retail with the 20% off "coupon" I get anytime I want to buy an AMD product. ;-)


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey CD whats all involved to get an ES chip?




my story is an odd one that i can't reveal here



ShadowFold said:


> I might get a 955ES as well.. We got hook ups



mines free



Flyordie said:


> I can get one, but I chose not to because I don't need one.  I just buy it retail with the 20% off "coupon" I get anytime I want to buy an AMD product. ;-)



again mines free and i have the same coupon


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 26, 2009)

^ share the damn awesomeness!!!!


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> my story is an odd one that i can't reveal here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who says mine isn't free?  lol.  
I may request an Istanbul since my rackmounts can handle them.
btw- DFI RMA accepted... sending the board out tomorrow to DFI San Jose.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 26, 2009)

That's good to hear man


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2009)

woot lookie at my 9750 







its not bad considering this is just the stock cooler


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 26, 2009)

Come on, I got mine to 2.9


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 26, 2009)

Definitely good to hear that the RMA is going through.   I was always a fan of DFI, I love the bios options.  Have been hearing to many rumors of DFI's eminent demise, but if they are honoring RMA maybe I can pick up a board. I bought an Asus board this time, but it is against my beliefs.  Asus was always like the Darth Vader Empire.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Definitely good to hear that the RMA is going through.   I was always a fan of DFI, I love the bios options.  Have been hearing to many rumors of DFI's eminent demise, but if they are honoring RMA maybe I can pick up a board. I bought an Asus board this time, but it is against my beliefs.  Asus was always like the Darth Vader Empire.



I missed is original post.   Thanks for bringing it up.


Flyordie, glad the RMA went through.  How fast they going to be able to ship you another board?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Come on, I got mine to 2.9



i'm working on it remember this is just the stock cooler


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2009)

and here is 3ghz on that poor little 9750






3.115ghz


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> and here is 3ghz on that poor little 9750



show off


----------



## Darknova (Mar 26, 2009)

what motherboard is that on cdawall?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> show off



stock cooler to 



Darknova said:


> what motherboard is that on cdawall?



crosshair II formula


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 26, 2009)

Boy's and Girl's

What AMD Chip do you want me OCing, and with what board?

I'm ready to come to the light side.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 26, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Boy's and Girl's
> 
> What AMD Chip do you want me OCing, and with what board?
> 
> I'm ready to come to the light side.



Join the rebellion! 955 and a ASUS Crosshair II are my picks.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm considering getting the 955, actually I do want to get it soon as I can get my hands on it. But I have to get some better ram. My board hates what I have now. Hey cdawall, you have a suggestion what I should get or have some nice stuff to sell? Might as well unload what I have and get new shit now that I have the water cooling to support the overclock.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Join the rebellion! 955 and a ASUS Crosshair II are my picks.



I am in talks with AMD to come back to the light side. I want to hit some magic numbers on the new AM3 system.

I'm looking at the new 790FX MSi DDR3 AM3 board myself


----------



## Darknova (Mar 27, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I am in talks with AMD to come back to the light side. I want to hit some magic numbers on the new AM3 system.
> 
> I'm looking at the new 790FX MSi DDR3 AM3 board myself



The GD70? with 4 PCI-E slots? That looks like a nice board I must say.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes that board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223

I think it would OC like a CHAMP

I'm SOOOOO ready to say FUCK YOU INTEL/NVIDIA


NO MORE PALiT bring on the AMD/ATi MIX


I need a new sig that says FUCKYOU INTEL/NVIDIA lol but not the FUCK YOU in those words LOL


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 27, 2009)

well ive got good news for some reason after doing the same thing that was causing my machine to crash last time it proved stable this time around so i wont be looking a gift horse in the mouth thats for sure.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Yes that board
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223
> 
> ...



Wow lol The MSI board I have now is ok. I don't think it's good for people with extreme cooling setups since it only goes up to 1.575v(even found a stable clock for it lol) Not sure how similar the 790FX variants are but I would grab an ASUS M4A79T..


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Yes that board
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223
> 
> ...


YOU ARE THE MAN DAMULTA 
i love the colors on that MSI mobo


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I'm considering getting the 955, actually I do want to get it soon as I can get my hands on it. But I have to get some better ram. My board hates what I have now. Hey cdawall, you have a suggestion what I should get or have some nice stuff to sell? Might as well unload what I have and get new shit now that I have the water cooling to support the overclock.



i'll look thru my stash for something that this mobo likes but so far its good with anything sammy based and crucial reds sang on it i ran 1260 easily 24/7


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sammy Based?  About the crucial reds, are you referring to the ddr2800 pc2800? They have some pretty shoddy reviews on newegg.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Wow lol The MSI board I have now is ok. I don't think it's good for people with extreme cooling setups since it only goes up to 1.575v(even found a stable clock for it lol) Not sure how similar the 790FX variants are but I would grab an ASUS M4A79T..




Are you serious about the 1.575V? , that is weak man


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2009)

not on the FX that's way to low for the FX


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 27, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> not on the FX that's way to low for the FX



Yeah I hope its not the GD70, maybe he was refering to the GX version.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 27, 2009)

The M4A79 let's you crank it up to 1.90V I think not that I am saying that's a good idea without LN2 or LHe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2009)

right now im priming at 1.36v 3.5 GHz, hopefully that goes well.

Not sure who it was, but someone told me to set the stepping to P3 for my rig.  Well I did and it did help.  I was having stability issues with these settings before, that seemed to have fixed it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 27, 2009)

Does anyone have a 940 with a 4870x2 ?
If so can you do a 3dmark06 and vantage run @ 3.76 w/ gpu 787/985

I think my 4870x2 runs too low i have it @ 787/985 
and my 3dmark06 is at 20287


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm orthos only spawns 2 threads anyway to increase that or do i need to run 2 instances of orthos at the same time to full stress my cpu?
> 
> also in my asrock 790gx bios i have an option for L3 cache to use BSP all cores and something else whats does that mean?



I use Prime95 64 bit version and run it with 4 threads. Guaranteed to turn your PC into a toaster and crash it if it's the least bit unstably overclocked. Don't do Asrock. :shadedshu


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Yes that board
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223
> 
> ...



I read a 3-way motherboard shootout with that MSI board and it won. The article said that after some small BIOS issues are ironed out it will be just about perfect. Seriously thinking about getting one myself in the months ahead.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> I use Prime95 64 bit version and run it with 4 threads. Guaranteed to turn your PC into a toaster and crash it if it's the least bit unstably overclocked. Don't do Asrock. :shadedshu


Good way to fry your mobo mate! try Something differnt.... trust me.... Can ya say Mofets cooked


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 27, 2009)

lol...
The most recent BIOS on the DFI 790GX-M2RS (before it stopped turning on...)  gave me a +1250mv  (+1.25V from the default 1.35V)


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> I read a 3-way motherboard shootout with that MSI board and it won. The article said that after some small BIOS issues are ironed out it will be just about perfect. Seriously thinking about getting one myself in the months ahead.


i just ordered the MSI mobo.... i hope its a player like the 79-T mobo.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Good way to fry your mobo mate! try Something differnt.... trust me.... Can ya say Mofets cooked



I hear you dude! Blue screen all the way! I have recently put a Thermalright HS on my Fet's so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> I hear you dude! Blue screen all the way! I have recently put a Thermalright HS on my Fet's so I'm not too worried about it.


nice bro, do you have a pic so we can see? i think my Fet's stock cooler isn't flat against them.... i have the M3a32-mvp cooler on it but think the top of the copper hs isn't making full contact.... the low pitched whistle noise seems to go away shortly after turning up the rear case 120mm fan RPM'S


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> i just ordered the MSI mobo.... i hope its a player like the 79-T mobo.



I've had two MSI mobo's in the past and the Athlon XP one was so crappy I should have RMA'd it. Real piece of junk! The other board was socket 939 NV chipset and it was fine running stock but try to OC it. Not! However, after reading that review and seeing that it's the best looking board I've probably ever seen and I'm having second thoughts about it. Good luck and tell us what you think about it when it's up and running.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> nice bro, do you have a pic so we can see? i think my Fet's stock cooler isn't flat against them.... i have the M3a32-mvp cooler on it but think the top of the copper hs isn't making full contact.... the low pitched whistle noise seems to go away shortly after turning up the rear case 120mm fan RPM'S



Here's the pic.

http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu131/NEO30000/ThermalrightHeatSinkMOSFET002.jpg


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> I've had two MSI mobo's in the past and the Athlon XP one was so crappy I should have RMA'd it. Real piece of junk! The other board was socket 939 NV chipset and it was fine running stock but try to OC it. Not! However, after reading that review and seeing that it's the best looking board I've probably ever seen and I'm having second thoughts about it. Good luck and tell us what you think about it when it's up and running.


oh i will.... just waiting for the 955 AMD cpu to hit the canaidian newegg site.... just kinda stumped on ordering Ram.... any body have an idea on what to get? money isn't an object...
Just wanna do it right this time with Memory.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Here's the pic.
> 
> http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu131/NEO30000/ThermalrightHeatSinkMOSFET002.jpg


nice.... what are your temps using it?


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> oh i will.... just waiting for the 955 AMD cpu to hit the canaidian newegg site.... just kinda stumped on ordering Ram.... any body have an idea on what to get? money isn't an object...
> Just wanna do it right this time with Memory.



Corsair is worth the extra cash in my book. Never failed for me.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 27, 2009)

I like AMD Processors, but i always prefer NForce Chipsets and GeForce Graphics cards!

gotta have my SLI, pound for pound NVidia produces the most powerful GPUs right now.

3 Way SLI with GTX 285 is in my future.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> nice.... what are your temps using it?



As far as I know there's no way to tell the temperature of the Fet area unless you use a hand held IR thermometer. Of course, just reaching in and touching it will give some idea.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> I like AMD Processors, but i always prefer NForce Chipsets and GeForce Graphics cards!
> 
> gotta have my SLI, pound for pound NVidia produces the most powerful GPUs right now.
> 
> 3 Way SLI with GTX 285 is in my future.



I buy AMD all the way but even a fool would have to admit that NV makes the best GPU's.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> I buy AMD all the way but even a fool would have to admit that NV makes the best GPU's.


well ATi had the best with the 4870x2 and now NVidcrapia is now better but Ati's new gpu and upcoming Nv's version of PysicsX is going to SToMp the yard bro!!!!


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 27, 2009)

Before AMD was making there own chipsets, before they owned ATI, NVidia made the absolute best AMD Chipsets.  And that still holds true today with the NForce 750A and 780A.  Both are TRI/Quad SLI Ready, and they support the full potential of the processor with room to grow.

NVidia is in the design room too!  I hope they get some better competition from AMD so prices go down!  Intel wants AMD dead, but even Intel Fanboys should cheer for AMD to get strong again so the Pricing on there top stock goes sub $1500, where as AMDS baddest chip is sub $300

AMD needs to build up some whoopass cans in the FABs and then go bathe Intel for a little while....


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> Before AMD was making there own chipsets, before they owned ATI, NVidia made the absolute best AMD Chipsets.  And that still holds true today with the NForce 750A and 780A.  Both are TRI/Quad SLI Ready, and they support the full potential of the processor with room to grow.



True that!  nForce 4 was also a pleasure to work with on s939.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> As far as I know there's no way to tell the temperature of the Fet area unless you use a hand held IR thermometer. Of course, just reaching in and touching it will give some idea.


i believe the  mobo temp gives a rough reading of over all tmps of even the Mofets....
Plus i agree with Corsair sticks.... i sold a set of killer xms 800mhz rods to buy Shitty 1066 MHz Tracers.... What a bad decision


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> True that!  nForce 4 was also a pleasure to work with on s939.



Ive Been on NForce since the Beginning!  And i have been on GeForce Since Rage 128 PCI Died! lolol


----------



## Wile E (Mar 27, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Yes that board
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223
> 
> ...



So does that mean you'll actually ship my cpu back to me? lol.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> i believe the  mobo temp gives a rough reading of over all tmps of even the Mofets....
> Plus i agree with Corsair sticks.... i sold a set of killer xms 800mhz rods to buy Shitty 1066 MHz Tracers.... What a bad decision



Maybe you got a bad batch, My buddys dad works at Intel here in Arizona, he uses ES chips like candy and gets a ton of headroom on his 1066 Tracers with a 9770 ES


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

one thing sweet about Nvidia..... almost daily driver updates..... ATI, once a month and with all their time still kick out shity drivers


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> Maybe you got a bad batch, My buddys dad works at Intel here in Arizona, he uses ES chips like candy and gets a ton of headroom on his 1066 Tracers


dont get me wrong.... these tracers run not to bad with the PII 940.....Using the 9850BE was the shits on the tracers on the same Asus M3A79-T mobo


----------



## Wile E (Mar 27, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Corsair is worth the extra cash in my book. Never failed for me.



Corsair is overpriced for what you get. They barely ever use the good ICs anymore. G.Skill, Super Talent, Crucial and Transcend all give you more for your money.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> So does that mean you'll actually ship my cpu back to me? lol.


Wile.... what kind of marks you getting now with your 4870x2?


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well ATi had the best with the 4870x2 and now NVidcrapia is now better but Ati's new gpu and upcoming Nv's version of PysicsX is going to SToMp the yard bro!!!!



I just meant that AMD has a lot of catching up to do when it comes to hob nobbing with game developers, driver's, thermals and energy consumption. Still won't buy one because I think Nvidia is a crappy company that treats it's customers like well, crap.  Having said that the Riva 128 and succeeding video cards single handedly put 3d PC gaming on the map and for that I'm eternally gratelful. Still won't buy one.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Corsair is overpriced for what you get. They barely ever use the good ICs anymore. G.Skill, Super Talent, Crucial and Transcend all give you more for your money.


I always hear from CD about Tracer Red's..... what do you think?.... i found a site that sells them


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> True that!  nForce 4 was also a pleasure to work with on s939.



I still run an Epox with an nVidia NF4 Ultra in another box and it's a great chipset. In fact, with a dual core 939 pin CPU and PCIe video card it will hold it's own with anything today.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> one thing sweet about Nvidia..... almost daily driver updates..... ATI, once a month and with all their time still kick out shity drivers



They both kick out shitty drivers all the time. nVidia updates too much, IMO. We don't need a release for every single little tweak for God's sake. At least roll a few up into a release. And they don't release nearly enough WHQL drivers. Those come with months at a time in between sometimes.

And ATI releases hotfix drivers in between their monthly WHQL releases upon occasion, especially to fix any issues with new games. Although they have been on a bad streak. The last 4 months have been shit for me.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Wile.... what kind of marks you getting now with your 4870x2?



Haven't tested OCed settings, as I've been having issues with my Windows install. I need to reinstall. 3750 on the cpu, and stock on the cards got my 18300 so far.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Haven't tested OCed settings, as I've been having issues with my Windows install. I need to reinstall. 3750 on the cpu, and stock on the cards got my 18300 so far.


just ran a Mark06 run..... way  better than the 9850 cpu.... oh and im using CCC 9.2 drivers not bad for a ATI 3870x2 hey


----------



## Wile E (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> just ran a Mark06 run..... way  better than the 9850 cpu.... oh and im using CCC 9.2 drivers not bad for a ATI 3870x2 hey
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090327/testrun1.jpg



I haven't run 06 yet. That was Vantage I was referring to. But yeah, that's damn good for a 3870X2.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice score almost over the 20,000 barrier. Here's mine.

http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu131/NEO30000/3DMark06_35GHz_X4.jpg


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 27, 2009)

just discovered that on M3N-HT apparently Ganged memory yields better performance!

for me anyway?!  pumped my 3dmark06 score 3-400 points.

and i got the NB to 2812mhz at 1.45V on the NB with cpu at 3700mhz @ 1.48V


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 27, 2009)

Lil more progress. Topped out at 3.000ghz NB and ram is overclocking nicely. Still can't get over 3.8...but still tweaking. Scores are decent, not fantastic.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 27, 2009)

dude, check your settings tjwo, at 3700 flat i was getting 5600 cpu score, your just getting to 5035 on 3dmark06 so somethings fubar!


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 27, 2009)

Couldn't guess what it might be...hmm...lower frontside bus perhaps


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Lil more progress. Topped out at 3.000ghz NB and ram is overclocking nicely. Still can't get over 3.8...but still tweaking. Scores are decent, not fantastic.
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2352/77990923.jpg



Nice OC on that NB. I guess I'm going to try getting mine higher too although I can't beat that Mark06 score. SLI and CrossfireX make all the difference apparently.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 27, 2009)

maybe vista, maybe a bios misconfig, but your cpu score is way low!

I just tested earlier, and got these numbers!  overall a tad lower than yourse because i only have one GPU, but look how close my 1 GTX 285 comes to whipping your Dually

SM 2.0: 7538
SM 3.0: 7936
CPU :    5724
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10456829

at these settings:  + NB was at 2800 via NB multiplier
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=535327


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 27, 2009)

What configs in my bios you want me to list for ya. Really not much going on to change the cpu.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 27, 2009)

see previous post of mine, you are loosing horsepower somewhere bigtime......

Find it, fix it, and probably you will hit 22-23000 on 3dmark06

I will think on it in the morning, but look around for off stuff.  i have 3 beers in me and my brain downt overclock things well when its so underclocked!


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 27, 2009)

alrighty


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 27, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> maybe vista, maybe a bios misconfig, but your cpu score is way low!
> 
> I just tested earlier, and got these numbers!  overall a tad lower than yourse because i only have one GPU, but look how close my 1 GTX 285 comes to whipping your Dually



it's not his shit, it's vista 5000~~ is expected i get a simalar score and many others in vista with a simaler cp score get the same.  if i run xp and bench 3dmark i get close to 6k in 3dmark 06 cpu


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 27, 2009)

exodus is correct. Here are my benchies running on 32bit XP.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 27, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Sammy Based?  About the crucial reds, are you referring to the ddr2800 pc2800? They have some pretty shoddy reviews on newegg.



And we listen to the idiots on newegg now? 



fullinfusion said:


> i believe the  mobo temp gives a rough reading of over all tmps of even the Mofets....
> Plus i agree with Corsair sticks.... i sold a set of killer xms 800mhz rods to buy Shitty 1066 MHz Tracers.... What a bad decision



I had 1066 Tracers and they were amazing, 1200Mhz 5-5-5-15 at 2.3v, better than the Corsair sticks I'd had before which topped out at 1100Mhz.



fullinfusion said:


> I always hear from CD about Tracer Red's..... what do you think?.... i found a site that sells them



Tracer Reds are great, far better than the G.Skill Black PIs I had previously, and they get great reviews the world over. They do run a bit warm though heh.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Sammy Based?  About the crucial reds, are you referring to the ddr2800 pc2800? They have some pretty shoddy reviews on newegg.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148216

those are what i had however mine were the 2.2v version the new ones are a 2.0v version from what i have seen they clock about the same



fullinfusion said:


> I always hear from CD about Tracer Red's..... what do you think?.... i found a site that sells them



other than newegg? 



tjwo94 said:


> exodus is correct. Here are my benchies running on 32bit XP.
> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/7092/75517131.jpg



beats my old old score@3.8 with untweaked ram it only got 2385

http://img.techpowerup.org/090127/Capture023.jpg

3.9ghz=2445

http://img.techpowerup.org/090127/Capture024.jpg

3.98ghz=2508

http://img.techpowerup.org/090127/Capture026.jpg


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 27, 2009)

With it getting hot lately here, I'm now running my 920 at default vcore. You really forget how much heat is generated by a small bump in voltage. At 3.5GHz I was using 1.47v for 100% stability. With the ambient temperature being 78F, my CPU was idling at 37-38C and a full 100% load of 47-48C, a 10C difference. At default voltage, at 3.2GHz 100% stable, it idles at 30-31C and a full 100% load of 39-40C with the same ambient temperature of 78F. I'll be sticking with 3.2GHz throughout the summer. 105F+ temps for months is going to suck. Gotta keep the electric bill low!


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 27, 2009)

Quick question i oced using the fsb and i know it affects my memory but how can i know were they are at?
i have 8gb of 800mhz but the dominators are coming in next week


----------



## Darknova (Mar 27, 2009)

Well I managed to unlock the 4th core of my 720BE, unfortunately when I boot I get Blue screens and driver errors, even at stock speeds and extra voltage. Yey.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 27, 2009)

so disable the fourth core? there's a reason why it was disabled in the first place.. lol 


wait.. isn't the 720 a dual core chip? lol..


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 27, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Quick question i oced using the fsb and i know it affects my memory but how can i know were they are at?
> i have 8gb of 800mhz but the dominators are coming in next week



Phenom's don't really have a "FSB", instead they have a HT Bus (I'm now calling it HTB). Look it up sometime, its interesting. Now to your memory question. If your memory ratio is set at 1:2 / 800MHz, you take the HTB speed and multiply it by two. So, if your HTB is 220mhz, multiply that by two and that is your running memory speed, 440Mhz. Being DDR II, you multiply that by two as well. So the rated speed is 440MHz x2 which is 880MHz DDRII.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 27, 2009)

ma tasty new board came and i just fitted the X3 720BE so im officially a member now YEEEEH!

ill get the cpuz and pics of it soon i just need to configure drivers ect


----------



## Darknova (Mar 27, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> so disable the fourth core? there's a reason why it was disabled in the first place.. lol
> 
> 
> wait.. isn't the 720 a dual core chip? lol..



I did, it was mainly a sarcastic remark lol.

The 720BE is a tri-core. AMD doesn't have any dual-core Phenom IIs currently.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 27, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Phenom's don't really have a " FSB", instead they have a HT Link. Look it up sometime, its interesting. Now to your memory question. If your memory ratio is set at 800MHz (1:2) you take the HT link speed and multiply it by two. So, if your HT link is 220mhz, multiply that by two and that is your running memory speed, 440Mhz. Being DDR II, you multiply that by two as well. So the rated speed is 440MHz x2 which is 880MHz DDRII.



HT link is at 2114


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 27, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> HT link is at 2114
> View attachment 24122



I'm a dumbass. I meant HT, not HT Link. Doh! I edited my post so it makes sense.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 27, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm a dumbass. I meant HT, not HT Link. Doh! I edited my post so it makes sense.



lol its ok so i would be at 940 for memory


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 27, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> lol its ok so i would be at 940 for memory



Yep, 940MHz DDRII for you!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 27, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I did, it was mainly a sarcastic remark lol.
> 
> The 720BE is a tri-core. AMD doesn't have any dual-core Phenom IIs currently.



I thought their new X2 AM2+ chip was a Phenom II variant?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 27, 2009)

This is the higest I've gotten so far with my setup. I felt special seeing my memory run at 1088MHz. Especially since I have a 4x1GB setup of the cheap red GSkills.






CPU Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=513425


----------



## Darknova (Mar 27, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> I thought their new X2 AM2+ chip was a Phenom II variant?



Which one? The 7750BE? That's a Phenom variant, not Phenom II.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 27, 2009)

Now I'm joining the senial club. lol..


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 27, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> This is the higest I've gotten so far with my setup. I felt special seeing my memory run at 1088MHz. Especially since I have a 4x1GB setup of the cheap red GSkills.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090222/3point8.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice hopefully my new dominators 4gb(2x2gb) 1066 will show some more performance then my 8gb(4x2gb) of 800


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 27, 2009)

my XMS2 Corsair 6400 (4x2GB) makes 1066 @ 2.2v, havent done it since i last switched boards tho.
Lats run 5-5-5-18


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 27, 2009)

i dont think this is correct, i only show 2 cores when i have a tir core cpu, WTF i need some help i tried the latest version of cpuz and i decided to just bios update incase it was that but the bios update exe is not 64bit compatible 

dont tell me i have to install windows xp 32bit just for this
there is not just a usb or a floppy flash its a exe program

its that Sapphire PC-AM2RS790GX board i got


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 27, 2009)

That happend to me last week when i did a bios update to my board but i have the 940 and it showed 3 cores

All i did was restart the whole computer then went back to the old bios i had and reinstalled the os and now its working good 

go into your bios and put it to default to see if it shows up try AOD and see if it recognizes it as 3 cores


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 27, 2009)

Try msconfig, and set it to 3 cores.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 27, 2009)

i just bought me a
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254026

and i am looking to sell my XFX NForce 750A SLI Motherboard. its phenom ready.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> So does that mean you'll actually ship my cpu back to me? lol.



It's on my desk

U ever use that tec block I sent you?


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> ma tasty new board came and i just fitted the X3 720BE so im officially a member now YEEEEH!
> 
> ill get the cpuz and pics of it soon i just need to configure drivers ect



Congrats, hope you got your 720 at the new low price. I wish it'd been $135.99 when I got mine.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i dont think this is correct, i only show 2 cores when i have a tir core cpu, WTF i need some help i tried the latest version of cpuz and i decided to just bios update incase it was that but the bios update exe is not 64bit compatible
> 
> dont tell me i have to install windows xp 32bit just for this
> there is not just a usb or a floppy flash its a exe program
> ...



RMA Hell?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> one thing sweet about Nvidia..... almost daily driver updates..... ATI, once a month and with all their time still kick out shity drivers



I've had opposite experiences. Nvidia drivers suck, I always have some sort of problem when ever I use them. I'm waiting for the 190 series drivers to come out before I ever consider them again. ATi drivers are awesome tho, never had any problems before with them.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

why what the hell is this


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i dont think this is correct, i only show 2 cores when i have a tir core cpu, WTF i need some help i tried the latest version of cpuz and i decided to just bios update incase it was that but the bios update exe is not 64bit compatible
> 
> dont tell me i have to install windows xp 32bit just for this
> there is not just a usb or a floppy flash its a exe program
> ...



Is this the bios you are using?  534 should be the correct one.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2009)

The bios is probably confused, configure it normally I guess


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

its so odd cpuz only shows 800mhz for my chip yet windows is showing 3.2ghz and CnQ is off....oh and K10Stat wont change the clocks


wtf its stuck@800mhz!? cpu load changes nothing


----------



## Darknova (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you get performance equal to 800Mhz or 3.2Ghz?


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its so odd cpuz only shows 800mhz for my chip yet windows is showing 3.2ghz and CnQ is off....oh and K10Stat wont change the clocks
> 
> 
> wtf its stuck@800mhz!? cpu load changes nothing



Congrats on the new X4 955, I assume it's a retail and not ES. Maybe CPU-z is confused and needs to be updated for it.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Do you get performance equal to 800Mhz or 3.2Ghz?





Neo4 said:


> Congrats on the new X4 955, I assume it's a retail and not ES. Maybe CPU-z is confused and needs to be updated for it.



no its running likes its only @800mhz this is weird i'm trying to find another BIOS


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2009)

It's only one core too.. Maybe the 780a boards just don't have support for it yet. Have you tried it with your m4a79t?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> It's only one core too.. Maybe the 780a boards just don't have support for it yet. Have you tried it with your m4a79t?



cpuz isn't reading cores right thats for sure its on 4 cores i'm looking at cpu usage in task manager


oh and its not on the support list for the mobo yet and the M4A78T-E is@RMA


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2009)

This kinda turns me off of buying one now.. I might wait a little bit or just get a 720.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> This kinda turns me off of buying one now.. I might wait a little bit or just get a 720.



its not supported by the mobo yet i'm sure thats all it is








now it shows 4 cores


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2009)

Yea I know, I would hate to wait for an update when they aren't due out for another month lol Plus, the batch on the 720 I am getting can do the 4core unlock.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea I know, I would hate to wait for an update when they aren't due out for another month lol Plus, the batch on the 720 I am getting can do the 4core unlock.



i'm going to try clocking it to 4ghz and see what kinda bug we gots going


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

still a no go set it to 4ghz in bios and everything but cpuz see's it


----------



## Darknova (Mar 27, 2009)

It kinda seems like CnQ is stuck on...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

Darknova said:


> It kinda seems like CnQ is stuck on...



just enabled CnQ and still a no go.....ugh!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2009)

CPUZ issue then.. Try other versions or contact whoever makes it.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> CPUZ issue then.. Try other versions or contact whoever makes it.



Not quite, Windows and the BIOS report the maximum speed (IE if CnQ was disabled). CPU-Z reports the actual speed of the CPU.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> CPUZ issue then.. Try other versions or contact whoever makes it.





Darknova said:


> Not quite, Windows and the BIOS report the maximum speed (IE if CnQ was disabled). CPU-Z reports the actual speed of the CPU.



i just booted @4ghz 1.25v its not reporting correctly


----------



## Darknova (Mar 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i just booted @4ghz 1.25v its not reporting correctly



What's performance like?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 27, 2009)

CDwall how long before you sell me that chip?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2009)

i've seen those things hit 4ghz at 1.25v stable with a bit more.  THose 955 look really good.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

Darknova said:


> What's performance like?





Assassin48 said:


> CDwall how long before you sell me that chip?





Chicken Patty said:


> i've seen those things hit 4ghz at 1.25v stable with a bit more.  THose 955 look really good.



super pi says its @800mhz :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> super pi says its @800mhz :shadedshu



guess its just not recognizing it correctly?  Tried core temp?  Maybe it gives you correct reading.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guess its just not recognizing it correctly?  Tried core temp?  Maybe it gives you correct reading.



not yet this thing is pissing me off i'm calling asus

its at 800mhz according to scores in everything


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> not yet this thing is pissing me off i'm calling asus



does the BIOS at least read correctly???


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> does the BIOS at least read correctly???



yep 955BE@4ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yep 955BE@4ghz



so you think it really is ASUS's fault, or just the programs not recognizing anything correctly.  Kinda like what happened with your other CPU the 945ES.  Read as an opteron, remember???


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2009)

Does this look good at all?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 27, 2009)

Is it worth going to AM3 motherboard yet with DDR 3 or not? It would be a bit tight money wise. Or should I get a nice AM2 board with a nice chip?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd op for a 720 and a DDR2 790GX right now. DDR3 isn't really worth it if you're gaming. I don't bench much, I just want DDR3 because I love AMD


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 27, 2009)

LifeOnMars said:


> Is it worth going to AM3 motherboard yet with DDR 3 or not? It would be a bit tight money wise. Or should I get a nice AM2 board with a nice chip?



This camparo should answer your question
945 @ 4.9 ddr3





720x4 @ 3.8 ddr2





Bandwidth is amazing, look at the latency
Theres no way to get those numbers with any DDR2.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

LifeOnMars said:


> Is it worth going to AM3 motherboard yet with DDR 3 or not? It would be a bit tight money wise. Or should I get a nice AM2 board with a nice chip?



If I were building a complete new box I'd go DDR3. If you can't afford to then get an AM3 CPU and upgrade mobo and memory later after the prices come down.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

3dsage said:


> This camparo should answer your question
> 945 @ 4.9 ddr3
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/screenshot022m.jpg
> 
> ...



Huge diff on the synthetic bench but real world benches show little improvement. I'd still go DDR3 if it were a new build and I could afford it. As DDR3 gets faster in the months ahead it will make for a significant improvement.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm a bench freak, I suppose that my "Real World" as far as PC"S go.

 I like getting new gear that benches higher than what I had before.

I have my Toshiba laptop for real world stuff


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 27, 2009)

3dsage said:


> This camparo should answer your question
> 945 @ 4.9 ddr3
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/screenshot022m.jpg
> 
> ...



Unless you run DDR1 latencies. ;-)


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so you think it really is ASUS's fault, or just the programs not recognizing anything correctly.  Kinda like what happened with your other CPU the 945ES.  Read as an opteron, remember???




agh bastards i'm calling them and bitching a fit


posted it on asus's forums maybe they have fix....


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 27, 2009)

Odds are cdawall that they just haven't released a bios update to support that chip yet.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 27, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Odds are cdawall that they just haven't released a bios update to support that chip yet.



Yeah, I can see you having those ES chips but am frankly amazed that you got a hold of a retail chip this early. It's unreleased and that's got to be the problem.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 27, 2009)

how do people get ES chips?


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 27, 2009)

Alrighty my friends, if you would be so kind as to indulge my excitement over installing my first watercooling system today I would apprieciate it. I know one looks bout the same as any other, but here are pics of my new system so enjoy. Also, cdawall, I ordered those crucial reds today, so we'll see if my Crosshair II likes them as much as yours. And for those of you updating your ram, I have 8 gigs(4x2gig sticks) of the very nice Corsair Dominator 1066 8500C5D 2.1 volt 5-5-5-15. So if you want some, hollar at me and I'll cut you a better deal than what newegg has. Also trying to unload a brand new CoolerMaster 690 and the new Zalman 120 heatsink/fan for AM2+. I'll negotiate a good price with you so I can get rid of it, want to use the extra $$$ to get water cooling parts for my chipsets. 























I'll probably sleeve all the cables one of these days when I get bored and make some holes for better cable management, not that it is cluttered now, but...always room for aesthetic improvements for OCD people like myself.

BUY MY STUFF!


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 27, 2009)

Cdawall... what would you say if I got an Istanbul ES?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 27, 2009)

nice setup 
how is your loop going?
res > rad > cpu > res


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 27, 2009)

Res > pump > cpu > rad > res   Thought about going  rez > pump > rad > cpu > rez but honestly, the case is so well cooled on air, and the thing pumps the water so damn fast...don't see it making much difference. When I expand the system I may do it the other way, but for just the cpu, my danger den Black Ice GTX360 triple rad is overkill.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 27, 2009)

Theres no such thing as Overkill


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 28, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Res > pump > cpu > rad > res   Thought about going  rez > pump > rad > cpu > rez but honestly, the case is so well cooled on air, and the thing pumps the water so damn fast...don't see it making much difference. When I expand the system I may do it the other way, but for just the cpu, my danger den Black Ice GTX360 triple rad is overkill.



Gorgeous Setup

What pump is that?
Also when are you gonna WC those 9800gtx+'s?


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 28, 2009)

Pump is a Danger Den DD-CPX Pro 12V 3 Pin Powered Pump - 237 GPH (DD-CPX Pro).

I would love to cool the gpu's man. But whoo...$$$$!  I plan on doing so, but im going to get my chipsets first. Easier and cheaper. Besided, when I do have some extra $$$ for the gpu waterblocks, im going to put them on their own loop, so that will include getting another pump/res/and rad so it is as effiecient as possible and doesn't hurt the performance of the loop with the cpu and chipsets. Plenty of room in the case for another loop


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 28, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Pump is a Danger Den DD-CPX Pro 12V 3 Pin Powered Pump - 237 GPH (DD-CPX Pro).
> 
> I would love to cool the gpu's man. But whoo...$$$$!  I plan on doing so, but im going to get my chipsets first. Easier and cheaper. Besided, when I do have some extra $$$ for the gpu waterblocks, im going to put them on their own loop, so that will include getting another pump/res/and rad so it is as effiecient as possible and doesn't hurt the performance of the loop with the cpu and chipsets. Plenty of room in the case for another loop



Nice

Thats definately going to be alot of action if you got WC blocks on everything.

I got some WC gear coming my way as well, its going to be my first go at WC'ing.
D5 pump, 2x80 Black ice MII, i'm going to mod an old TDX for my 720, and a DD MAZE 5 for my 8800gt. Its gonna be fun


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 28, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice
> 
> Thats definately going to be alot of action if you got WC blocks on everything.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah man, that sounds like it will be fantastic!


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2009)

790GX chipset likes water.  The top part of the heatsink separates from the heatpipe which allows for the block to mount over it, cooling the NB and the mosfets.  I got a 12c drop on my NB (51c->39c) and the motherboard temp went down 7c (30c->23c).


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Yeah, I can see you having those ES chips but am frankly amazed that you got a hold of a retail chip this early. It's unreleased and that's got to be the problem.



i have buddies



Assassin48 said:


> how do people get ES chips?



magic and a lot of talking



Flyordie said:


> Cdawall... what would you say if I got an Istanbul ES?



shiny


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> 790GX chipset likes water.  The top part of the heatsink separates from the heatpipe which allows for the block to mount over it, cooling the NB and the mosfets.  I got a 12c drop on my NB (51c->39c) and the motherboard temp went down 7c (30c->23c).
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN0861.jpg




Thats Mean looking

How high can you run your NB? Well if you've tried to max it out.


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thats Mean looking
> 
> How high can you run your NB? Well if you've tried to max it out.



I have gotten 260mhz without really trying.  That GTX 260 is back in my other rig, I'm just waiting on a new video card for the PII rig and then I'm going to see what it can do.  Cooling shouldn't be a problem, even with a lot of voltage I still haven't seen the CPU go over 32c!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks good erocker   Its my mobo


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> magic and a lot of talking



Can I have some of that magic dust, sir?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Can I have some of that magic dust, sir?



i'll see what i can find


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Can I have some of that magic dust, sir?



Me too


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 28, 2009)

I know I posted another thread about this, but do you guys think it's a worthwile trade of my GX2 and 9850BE for three HD4850 512MB cards?


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i have buddies
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can get one for cost of manufacturing and shipping+duties ect... ;-)  $90-110 estimated.
I am considered a very minor stock holder, but according to AMD, you are part of the family no matter how little shares you own...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I can get one for cost of manufacturing and shipping+duties ect... ;-)  $90-110 estimated.
> I am considered a very minor stock holder, but according to AMD, you are part of the family no matter how little shares you own...



nice


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 28, 2009)

Can Instable's be OC'd?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

have you guys seen this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb2yNJZPKV4

4.2mhz Phenom 940

He used A79A-S
4gb Mushkin DDR2
Thermalright Ultra 


I have that board but couldnt get it stable like how he had


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> have you guys seen this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb2yNJZPKV4
> 
> 4.2mhz Phenom 940
> ...



my 945BE ran 4.22ghz max 4.18ghz super pi on water


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> have you guys seen this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb2yNJZPKV4
> 
> 4.2mhz Phenom 940
> ...




Thats cool, but he was only stable for 2sec, then he cut off.
 Maybe if he tried to validate or something it would be more legit.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

heres a pic i found off of overclock
it shows all the cpu and steppings and max oc


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thats cool, but he was only stable for 2sec, then he cut off.
> Maybe if he tried to validate or something it would be more legit.



he did validat its at the end of the vid

valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=534081


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2009)

look thru here i have a 4.22ghz validation 4.2ghz is not exactly a great suicide run


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> look thru here i have a 4.22ghz validation 4.2ghz is not exactly a great suicide run



yea i know but that was on air wait till he goes on DICE

if i could hit 4ghz i would be happy


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> he did validat its at the end of the vid
> 
> valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=534081



Damn CPUZ hate PII's always rejecting Sh*T. At least he has video proof


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> yea i know but that was on air wait till he goes on DICE
> 
> if i could hit 4ghz i would be happy



i did mine on water which will be about as cold as cold air


and i hit 4.9ghz @-40C


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 28, 2009)

I would like to be able to stay there without growing temps....

I wonder how far i could get if i bring out my Ice Pail, i have a mixing bucket with a copper coil i had used with my watercooling before to get really cold.

Fill with ice, fill with water, add much salt!  melts the ice at lower temps, and lowers the water temperature further, i had condensate on my blocks running antifreeze fluid


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

same here


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2009)

they got 0C on XS doing that a guy took his 9850 140w up to ~3.9ghz that way


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 28, 2009)

^speaking of XS, is their site down today?

Meizuman hit 3.8 on here with his 9950, just with the COld ass Finland Air.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 28, 2009)

Yup I think XS has been down a couple of days now, at least I haven't been able to log in.

On another note my new stuff is sitting at the Nashville UPS center . . . yep the didn't get it delivered on time so I gotta wait until Monday . So much for my OC and beer weekend. :shadedshu
I get a refund for the shipping .... Big hairy whoopee deal ! I really hate UPS.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 28, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Yup I think XS has been down a couple of days now, at least I haven't been able to log in.
> 
> On another note my new stuff is sitting at the Nashville UPS center . . . yep the didn't get it delivered on time so I gotta wait until Monday . So much for my OC and beer weekend. :shadedshu
> I get a refund for the shipping .... Big hairy whoopee deal ! I really hate UPS.



Whats in those boxes


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh just My new Rig ... m4a79 deluxe, 940 BE, 4gb HyperX 1066, corsair 650TX PSU, Xiggy Dark Knight ...You know the whole danged thing *sigh*
It's all good I still got my Budweiser.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 28, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Oh just My new Rig ... m4a79 deluxe, 940 BE, 4gb HyperX 1066, corsair 650TX PSU, Xiggy Dark Knight ...You know the whole danged thing *sigh*
> It's all good I still got my Budweiser.



Dark Knight and 940BE you cant lose with taht combo


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 28, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Can Instable's be OC'd?


IH-STAN-BULL  (Istanbul)

Yes, very much so.


  My rackmounts are Socket F based and currently house 2 Quad Barcelonas...  However...  if I can get 1 Istanbul then I could just drop it down to 1 socket instead of 2. Later if needed, I can up it to a 2nd one for 12 cores. ;-)  So the idea is sound but my money situation is not... depends when I get back to work.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope it works out like I plan... I know the Mobo has more in it than I've seen others get out of it. Me and Asus ... well we've never been close pals but the results I've seen have been positively anemic. I'm thinkin most of the really talented clockers skipped it and went AM3.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 28, 2009)

Flyordie -- I hope you are folding your head off with that rack.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 28, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Yup I think XS has been down a couple of days now, at least I haven't been able to log in.
> 
> On another note my new stuff is sitting at the Nashville UPS center . . . yep the didn't get it delivered on time so I gotta wait until Monday . So much for my OC and beer weekend. :shadedshu
> I get a refund for the shipping .... Big hairy whoopee deal ! I really hate UPS.



My problem exactly! UPS was too slow in getting my Thermalright NB here HS despite the fact that I ordered it last Sunday so now I'll just have to drink beer without it.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 28, 2009)

Cheers Neo
Yeah they try to support the next day and 2 day delivery stuff by holding shipments rather than just delivering them. I get the profit driven thing. I am a capitalist pig myself, but when you break agreements because those held shipments conflict with resources it's counter intuitive. 
Now where's my beer.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

quick question can i drop some dry ice in a bucket of water and put it next to computer and let the fans suck in the cold air?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2009)

BIOS 1502 ( the most recent for the crosshair II) is still a no go. oh well no oc's for now good news is my M4A78T-E will be back on April 2nd


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> quick question can i drop some dry ice in a bucket of water and put it next to computer and let the fans suck in the cold air?



 I know it does make neat fog on water but I never tried that.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I know it does make neat fog on water but I never tried that.



ill try that next week got to find were to buy some


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 28, 2009)

The grocery store sells it. I get mine from Kroger


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> The grocery store sells it. I get mine from Kroger



really?
hmm need to go down to WinCo and ask.


i have been reading that the 940 likes more cold then voltages


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 28, 2009)

I bet they have it. Be careful with the stuff though. It'll burn ya.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

I need to get some gloves and an ice chest for this stuff how much would i need?

How much you pay for it /lb?


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 28, 2009)

I usually buy a 2lb bag.
here's a place you can get the all the info you want.
http://www.dryicedirectory.com/


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 28, 2009)

It's cheap man ... prices vary not sure why but Never more than 5 bucks.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I usually buy a 2lb bag.
> here's a place you can get the all the info you want.
> http://www.dryicedirectory.com/



Thanks i found a couple of stores 
i will be calling them in the morning for sure.

ill try to get 3-5lbs maybe? 
i have a plastice bucket already or would it break because of the cold?


EDIT* i guess a styrofoam container is the best thing to use


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 28, 2009)

I use a cheap Styrofoam cooler. A couple things to watch, condensation of course and give yourself time to get the system shut down before the temps start to normalize. I started messing with this supercooling back in the late 80's. But never even dreamed about using LN2 or LHe. Just bizarre. That means you CD !! you freak.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I use a cheap Styrofoam cooler. A couple things to watch, condensation of course and _give yourself time to get the system shut down before the temps start to normalize_. I started messing with this supercooling back in the late 80's. But never even dreamed about using LN2 or LHe. Just bizarre. That means you CD !! you freak.



what do you mean

1.leave it on after i finish with ice
or
2.start the ice and wait a little bit then turn on the computer


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 28, 2009)

get the temps into cryo range before you do any strong clock work, then leave yourself time to get your system back into a reasonable operating state before the temperatures go up. The risk being getting so caught up in the OC run that you loose track of your cooling supply and cook the poor thing.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

ill come in and take some pics of the setup before i actually start this way i can get some pointers and not mess up anything


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 28, 2009)

Not a bad idea. These guys are REALLY good at this stuff. And I gotta humbly say I ain't bad myself.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 28, 2009)

What will yeild better cooling results?
My H2o setup goes like this.... pump is mounted to the rez..... so it sucks from the rez--pump--cpu block--rad--rez....
would it cool better going from rez--pump--rad--cpu block--back to rez?


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 28, 2009)

I have always run h2o rez > pump > rad > cpu > rez, but I never had any scientific reason for it ... that is just what made sense to me.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Thanks i found a couple of stores
> i will be calling them in the morning for sure.
> 
> ill try to get 3-5lbs maybe?
> ...



me and freaksavior bought 30lbs last time we benched together lasted is about 8hrs non-stop benching on the phenom II


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

i Run mine Pump> Radiator> CPU> Res> pump etc


----------



## JATownes (Mar 28, 2009)

To the gods of overclocking :  I need a little help.  

I have my 940 @ 3877 (235*16.5) This is as high as I can take it and stay stable.  I am (very) happy with this clock, but feel she has more in her.  I downclocked my ram, so I know that is not the prob.  I have 1.55v @ the core (yes I am on air, but the cooling is handled ).  I am running a DFI LP 790FXb-M2RSH, and have given a little bump in voltage to the NB & HT, but IDK what is "safe".  Temps are not really an issue, as the ambient temp of the case is 18c, and the board has a pretty good chipset/mosfet cooler.   

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=535833

I want to hit 20,000 3DMarks with my 4850's, but I just need a hair more out of the proc.   Suggestions??







Also, can I get an add to the club?


----------



## Darknova (Mar 28, 2009)

Anybody any good at modding AMI BIOSes?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2009)

i'm ordering a air cooler for my chip and using the water for benchmarking GPU's only  


sub $50 suggestions?



JATownes said:


> To the gods of overclocking :  I need a little help.
> 
> I have my 940 @ 3877 (235*16.5) This is as high as I can take it and stay stable.  I am (very) happy with this clock, but feel she has more in her.  I downclocked my ram, so I know that is not the prob.  I have 1.55v @ the core (yes I am on air, but the cooling is handled ).  I am running a DFI LP 790FXb-M2RSH, and have given a little bump in voltage to the NB & HT, but IDK what is "safe".  Temps are not really an issue, as the ambient temp of the case is 18c, and the board has a pretty good chipset/mosfet cooler.
> 
> ...



your in  good clock i wanna see some better ram clocks


----------



## JATownes (Mar 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i'm ordering a air cooler for my chip and using the water for benchmarking GPU's only
> 
> 
> sub $50 suggestions?



I am running the Mugen 2 @ 1.55v with good case cooling and I could not be happier.






Here is a comparison @ xbit:  http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/core-i7-coolers-roundup_18.html#sect0


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2009)

JATownes said:


> I am running the Mugen 2 @ 1.55v with good case cooling and I could not be happier.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090328/155 volts idle temps.jpg
> 
> Here is a comparison @ xbit:  http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/core-i7-coolers-roundup_18.html#sect0



looks good willl getit when its not out of stock everywhere


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

That last pic shows core temp 10 degress higher then the lan program


----------



## JATownes (Mar 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> That last pic shows core temp 10 degress higher then the lan program



Yea, I know.  Core temp has been off 10-12c since I first installed it.  Smartguardian, Everest and Sandra all read the same though.    That is why I included it coretemp in the pic, for reference.  I believe Coretemp is reading the temp of the actual core itself, hence the difference, but I stand to be corrected on that.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 28, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Anybody any good at modding AMI BIOSes?



Have you tried Rebels Haven?


----------



## Darknova (Mar 28, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Have you tried Rebels Haven?



Yeah I have. Unfortunately I can't get my head around hex.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 28, 2009)

can i get an add in the club as well 

currently im att 3500ghz on my 940 anybody got any tips for getting her stable at 3.7-3.8 

i can set NB voltage but i cant touch HT voltage  im on an Asrock AOD 790GX


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> can i get an add in the club as well
> 
> currently im att 3500ghz on my 940 anybody got any tips for getting her stable at 3.7-3.8
> 
> i can set NB voltage but i cant touch HT voltage  im on an Asrock AOD 790GX



Go slow it took me a while before i was able to hit 3.76

Start with the Cpu X and keep going till it becomes unstable then up the volts by 0.245  till you hit 1.55 volts

but make sure you watch those temps these chips work better in colder temps


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2009)

well good news is my cpu will oc by the HT link

this is at 1.18v lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

CDWall can you give me a good tut on how to do dice runs might get into that since my local save mart sells dice for $2/lb


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> CDWall can you give me a good tut on how to do dice runs might get into that since my local save mart sells dice for $2/lb



what all are you wanting to know the basic of basic is insulate mobo/cpu, get DICE pot of some sorts, add dice and watch the temps go down


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 28, 2009)

WHOA! 





Judging by the analog test cdawall had me do I'm judging that it's my chipset that's frying.

Edit: It's at 75C now.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> what all are you wanting to know the basic of basic is insulate mobo/cpu, get DICE pot of some sorts, add dice and watch the temps go down



I've heard that some OC'ers use acetone as a medium to provide greater conductivity.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> I've heard that some OC'ers use acetone as a medium to provide greater conductivity.



yep but make sure it is pure like boat paint remover stuff. make sure the area is well vented.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 28, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> WHOA!
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24170&stc=1&d=1238282574
> 
> Judging by the analog test cdawall had me do I'm judging that it's my chipset that's frying.
> ...



What is MCP? A quick Google said "multy chip package" whatever that is.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yep but make sure it is pure like boat paint remover stuff. make sure the area is well vented.



So it's probably not a good idea to use finger nail polish remover?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> what all are you wanting to know the basic of basic is insulate mobo/cpu, get DICE pot of some sorts, add dice and watch the temps go down



yea like setup and execution tutorial

well i tried it and it didnt work 

so i want to build a DICE setup with some new gear any suggestions?
and were can i get a nice pot 
first i want to get the actuall Dice hardware then all the pc components


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

latest stable setup.  1.36 vcore


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 29, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> What is MCP? A quick Google said "multy chip package" whatever that is.



This would be the main Chipset, not the CPU-Northbridge but the motherboard Northbridge.

Brains of the motherboard itself.

In this Pic, number 1 is the NForce 750A SLI Chipset!

Number 2 is your Voltage Regulators.  it is possible your Voltage regs are the source of the overheat, and the heatpipe connecting them is manually heating the chipset at no fault of the chipset itself, seen it happen, see which one is hotter!  and then beef up the cooling on that item!  and then temps on both will go down!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 29, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> This would be the main Chipset, not the CPU-Northbridge but the motherboard Northbridge.
> 
> Brains of the motherboard itself.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help, but it was in fact the chipset. I moved my GX2 to the 8x slot and put some active cooling on it and it dropped down to 38C.

Edit:
In fact I think the reason I had never noticed before is because I had active cooling over the mosfets from my CPU HS (and took that gawdy giga logo off of the HS) and from the conductive properties of the copper it was also keeping my chipset cool.


----------



## Master}{ (Mar 29, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Thanks for the help, but it was in fact the chipset. I moved my GX2 to the 8x slot and put some active cooling on it and it dropped down to 38C.



XFX NForce 750A SLI Boards like to warm up to, but not that hot, i put a small fan on my chipset when i had it and dropped it good.   the little 1 inch fans, cut the frame off from around it so you have the fan and a plastic back piece without the cage, and stick it to the chipset right perfectly centered.  the blades will flow air better over it without the outer frame.  just make sure all wires are clear of the blades.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 29, 2009)

hmmmmmm now that is tempting

http://cgi.ebay.com/LN2-Overclocking-Liquid-Nitrogen-DI-POT-CPU-Heatsink_W0QQitemZ250365358727QQihZ015QQcategoryZ101194QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 29, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> hmmmmmm now that is tempting
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LN2-Overclocking-Liquid-Nitrogen-DI-POT-CPU-Heatsink_W0QQitemZ250365358727QQihZ015QQcategoryZ101194QQcmdZViewItem



Yeah, amateurs like me need not apply.  Didn't realize they cost so much either. :shadedshu


----------



## dumo (Mar 29, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> hmmmmmm now that is tempting
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LN2-Overclocking-Liquid-Nitrogen-DI-POT-CPU-Heatsink_W0QQitemZ250365358727QQihZ015QQcategoryZ101194QQcmdZViewItem


Aluminium gets cold really fast and will sustain heat from dual core cpu with dry ice which max @ -73/-75C, but it can't hold the heat load of quad cores cpu plus its pretty expensive for aluminium pot.

All copper probly better, specifically for LN2 (-180ish C) that can hold the heat load of any cpu...






Here with dry ice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

very good DUMO, and thast on Dry Ice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

a little higher this is stable for about 20 minutes.  this is my benching rig so dont need stability for any longer really.   1.424 vcore


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 29, 2009)

Well ...I am a millwright. So Considering what the people charge for these pots it might make sense for me to start producing them.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 29, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Well ...I am a millwright. So Considering what the people charge for these pots it might make sense for me to start producing them.



if you make one ill be your first customer if i get a little discount


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 29, 2009)

dumo said:


> Aluminium gets cold really fast and will sustain heat from dual core cpu with dry ice which max @ -73/-75C, but it can't hold the heat load of quad cores cpu plus its pretty expensive for aluminium pot.
> 
> All copper probly better, specifically for LN2 (-180ish C) that can hold the heat load of any cpu...
> 
> ...



All I can say is WOW! Now that's a pot and a sub-14 SuperPi to boot.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

What should be highest I go voltage wise for a 24/7 clock when I get my 720?


----------



## Darknova (Mar 29, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What should be highest I go voltage wise for a 24/7 clock when I get my 720?



Well I've run 1.45v happily at 3.6Ghz, and temps never exceeded 50'C under 100% load.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 29, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What should be highest I go voltage wise for a 24/7 clock when I get my 720?



I'm running 1.50v, 250x15 and it gets up to 52C under 100% load. My NB is about 48C but that's due to change on Monday when my new HS gets here.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

dumo said:


> Aluminium gets cold really fast and will sustain heat from dual core cpu with dry ice which max @ -73/-75C, but it can't hold the heat load of quad cores cpu plus its pretty expensive for aluminium pot.
> 
> All copper probly better, specifically for LN2 (-180ish C) that can hold the heat load of any cpu...
> 
> ...



thats not that amazing for twice as low temps as i had? i only ran the other benchmarks at 4.4ghz cause it was rock solid stable and i was running really low on dice lol




cdawall said:


> my 4.9ghz validation keeps failing WTF?
> 
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/523206.png[/url]





cdawall said:


> Asus Crosshair II formula
> 2x256mb Micron D9DCD
> 320GB Seagate 7200.10
> onboard nv 8200
> ...


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 29, 2009)

ive got it to read the 3 cores now thanks, i just updated the bios and at first it didnt do anything so i tried it again and i updated the boot block, main and DMI and hole so basicaly everything using winflash coz thats the only thing that works in vista 64

so if your stuck a bios update is usually the job

its on 3ghz on the dot with stock voltage, so d oyou want me to see if i can unlock 4th core first or just try to overclock it a bit more btw its at 26c (the debug led says so)idle with mx-2 paste and AC freezer 64! i might just keep this for a while longer at least until i get some more cash i had to buy a hard drive to transfer files last week


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 29, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What should be highest I go voltage wise for a 24/7 clock when I get my 720?




I run 1.45V 24/7 for 3.6GHZ My temps are always -256. I use Comet Chunks for cooling





Highest i've run was 1.6V for 3do6 runs at 3.8GHZ. Will do 3.9 at 1.6V but only stable for Wprime, SuperPi runs.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

just ordered me a darknight and two scythe ultra's 137CFMx2


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 29, 2009)

i cant unlock the 4th core must be a dud or something ill wait for a new bios and try again later

for now im a going to OC this try 1.35v


----------



## Darknova (Mar 29, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i cant unlock the 4th core must be a dud or something ill wait for a new bios and try again later
> 
> for now im a going to OC this try 1.35v



Hahah, I can unlock mine, but it's so weak it Blue screens on boot up


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 29, 2009)

so it dosnt matter if you can unlock it no??


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 29, 2009)

beast cpu isnt it, i want to go for 3.8ghz at least beat me old 3.2ghz x2 5000BE with stock voltage


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 29, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> beast cpu isnt it, i want to go for 3.8ghz at least beat me old 3.2ghz x2 5000BE with stock voltage



YOu should be able to hit 3.8GHZ easily

BTW did you happen to see what batch# your 720 is?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

The latest i was able to test my 940 to stable was at 3648 MHz @ 1.424v.  Passed an hour of OCCT.  Temps were between 50-55ºc


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 29, 2009)

3dsage said:


> YOu should be able to hit 3.8GHZ easily
> 
> BTW did you happen to see what batch# your 720 is?



the batch must be on the heat shield itself, i did notice it but never noted it down or remembered it coz i never realised id need it

can you get it some other way?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> the batch must be on the heat shield itself, i did notice it but never noted it down or remembered it coz i never realised id need it
> 
> can you get it some other way?



I dont believe so.  Its on the CPU.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

you can only see batch on the top of the chip no other way


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> The latest i was able to test my 940 to stable was at 3648 MHz @ 1.424v.  Passed an hour of OCCT.  Temps were between 50-55ºc



Good stuff man 

Lately I've just been using AOD stability test to call it stable OCCT hates my unlocked core above 3.5GHZ. But AOD lets me be stable a tad higher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Good stuff man
> 
> Lately I've just been using AOD stability test to call it stable OCCT hates my unlocked core above 3.5GHZ. But AOD lets me be stable a tad higher.



I like OCCT because of the temperature graph .  Like it a lot to compare temps you know


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I like OCCT because of the temperature graph .  Like it a lot to compare temps you know



Yea thats an awsome feature, you get to see exactly how changing voltage effects temps. By comparing those graphs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yea thats an awsome feature, you get to see exactly how changing voltage effects temps. By comparing those graphs



yessir that is true.  I think it is very detailed.  Awesome feature


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

any thoughts on how i can get me chip with a Xig darknight high CFM fans and the asus M4A78T-E assuming it runs the chip right


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> any thoughts on how i can get me chip with a Xig darknight high CFM fans and the asus M4A78T-E assuming it runs the chip right



i dont understand?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

*INTEL GATE CRASHER!*


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> any thoughts on how i can get me chip with a Xig darknight high CFM fans and the asus M4A78T-E assuming it runs the chip right



Lots of Zip ties and tape J/K


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> my 4.9ghz validation keeps failing WTF?
> 
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/523206.png[/url]





Assassin48 said:


> i dont understand?



how high do you'll think i will be able to oc this rig

phenom II 955BE (this is assuming it doesn't limit to 4x like it does on my crosshair II)
xigmatek s1284 darknight with 2xscythe 137CFM fans
Asus M4A78T-E
2x2GB D9JNL


----------



## Darknova (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> how high do you'll think i will be able to oc this rig
> 
> phenom II 955BE (this is assuming it doesn't limit to 4x like it does on my crosshair II)
> xigmatek s1284 darknight with 2xscythe 137CFM fans
> ...



On the Xiggy? I'd say 3.8-4Ghz range.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

Darknova said:


> On the Xiggy? I'd say 3.8-4Ghz range.



yes on the xiggy

only 3.8-4  i'm going to try for 4.4ghz chip stocks @3.2ghz so 3ghz chip 4.22ghz 3.2ghz should in theory do 4.4ghz


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

My xigmatek does up to 1.575v(highest my board goes) and doesn't go past 24c on my kuma so I'm guessing it would do about 1.6v fine.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 29, 2009)

Darknova said:


> On the Xiggy? I'd say 3.8-4Ghz range.



i would say 4ghz maybe up to 4.2


----------



## Darknova (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yes on the xiggy
> 
> only 3.8-4  i'm going to try for 4.4ghz chip stocks @3.2ghz so 3ghz chip 4.22ghz 3.2ghz should in theory do 4.4ghz



Hahah, on a suicide run maybe, but I'd love to see it done, and we all know you're one of the few who can


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i would say 4ghz maybe up to 4.2



assuming you mean stable i will be happy with that



Darknova said:


> Hahah, on a suicide run maybe, but I'd love to see it done, and we all know you're one of the few who can



yep suicide is what i'm talking about


----------



## Darknova (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> assuming you mean stable i will be happy with that
> 
> 
> 
> yep suicide is what i'm talking about



Just do what you do best, throw MOAR voltage at it


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> assuming you mean stable i will be happy with that
> 
> 
> 
> yep suicide is what i'm talking about



yea i have been reading and most people say 4ghz is achivable on air 
with 1.4v


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Just do what you do best, throw MOAR voltage at it



meh i haven't really pushed volts on my phenom II's only 1.76v through my ES



Assassin48 said:


> yea i have been reading and most people say 4ghz is achivable on air
> with 1.4v



thats what i was seeing to i was just hoping to do it on my crosshair II  stupid BIOS issues


----------



## Darknova (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> meh i haven't really pushed volts on my phenom II's only 1.76v through my ES



ONLY 1.76v? jeez, you make me sound like a conservative lol.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

Darknova said:


> ONLY 1.76v? jeez, you make me sound like a conservative lol.



its not that much i was on dry ice so it didn't even break -40C


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its not that much i was on dry ice so it didn't even break -40C



I Want a POT so bad


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I Want a POT so bad



i used the stock cooler off a 7750BE as a pot


----------



## Darknova (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i used the stock cooler off a 7750BE as a pot



Explain...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Explain...



lol look



cdawall said:


> Asus Crosshair II formula
> 2x256mb Micron D9DCD
> 320GB Seagate 7200.10
> onboard nv 8200


----------



## Darknova (Mar 29, 2009)

So you took the fan off and packed it with dry ice? How long did that last for?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol look




thats very intresting never thought of doing that

maybe drop some ice on my rads ?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

Darknova said:


> So you took the fan off and packed it with dry ice? How long did that last for?



you have to constantly reload it but i ran 3hrs like that




Assassin48 said:


> thats very intresting never thought of doing that
> 
> maybe drop some ice on my rads ?





water will freeze in them


----------



## Darknova (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> you have to constantly reload it but i ran 3hrs like that



How much did you use for 3 hours?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

Darknova said:


> How much did you use for 3 hours?



maybe 15lbs me and freaksavior baught ~45lbs for the day and called the bench session early at his place and i brought me some home and finished it there


----------



## dumo (Mar 29, 2009)

Be careful, condensation will kill your board if its not properly insulated and with an actual pot


----------



## Darknova (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> maybe 15lbs me and freaksavior baught ~45lbs for the day and called the bench session early at his place and i brought me some home and finished it there



Kind of expensive hobby if you do that regularly heh.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Kind of expensive hobby if you do that regularly heh.



i dropped $90 on DICE for the day


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying the M3N-HT in lieu of cda's awesomeness. I don't think I wont need crossfire in the future, but I might try and do Havok/PhysX acceleration so the extra PCI-E slots and lanes will help with that. I don't think DDR3 is really worth it since I'm just gaming, I don't really benchmark anymore. Just OC and game 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i dropped $90 on DICE for the day



wow if you buy it at the ice store it would come out to $50 for 45lb


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> wow if you buy it at the ice store it would come out to $50 for 45lb



its $1.29 a lb at the grocery store so i guess my amount is off lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its $1.29 a lb at the grocery store so i guess my amount is off lol



just by a little $40  lol


----------



## Darknova (Mar 29, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> just by a little $40  lol



I think he meant how much DICE he bought, not what he spent.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I think he meant how much DICE he bought, not what he spent.



we got like 6 bags and it varied how much they weighed


----------



## Darknova (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> we got like 6 bags and it varied how much they weighed



Wish I had places that sold Dry Ice locally...


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

I got a buyer for my 4830, he said he's gonna pay today so I'll be able to buy a 720BE today!


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 29, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I got a buyer for my 4830, he said he's gonna pay today so I'll be able to buy a 720BE today!



nice


----------



## dumo (Mar 29, 2009)

Heres the same ES chip on LN2......By MSIMAX with Bart's chew Copper pot
All 4 cores run


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome work


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2009)

Couple questions.  What is a safe HTT freq and NB freq.?  I'm just messing around with my RAM and they are currently each at 2350mhz.  My 1200mhz RAM just doesn't want to do 1200mhz on this board (or any other DFi I've tried) so I'm looking towards tighter timings and around 1000mhz.


----------



## dumo (Mar 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Couple questions.  What is a safe HTT freq and NB freq.?  I'm just messing around with my RAM and they are currently each at 2350mhz.  My 1200mhz RAM just doesn't want to do 1200mhz on this board (or any other DFi I've tried) so I'm looking towards tighter timings and around 1000mhz.


Depend on cooling, around 2000s and 2600s can be achieved. 
Ram can run independently in bios.


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, 2000 is stock and cooling isn't a problem so I'll see how far it goes!  I assume the benefits of running unganged is to achieve higher RAM frequencies.  So far I'm running ganged at 940mhz 4 4-4-12  Thanks.


----------



## dumo (Mar 29, 2009)

Eventhough system can do cpu-z and sp1m @ 6Ghz, it can't finish 3D'06 @ 6Ghz (all 4 cores). We think that this copper pot has reached its maximum heat load @ >1.8 vcore.
Next will be with the ultimate KingPin's F1 Dragon Copper pot


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's where I'm at so far.


----------



## dumo (Mar 29, 2009)

Thats nice erocker
What board you run and NB volt?

Try less HT and higher NB freq, it will be faster on read and write


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Couple questions.  What is a safe HTT freq and NB freq.?  I'm just messing around with my RAM and they are currently each at 2350mhz.  My 1200mhz RAM just doesn't want to do 1200mhz on this board (or any other DFi I've tried) so I'm looking towards tighter timings and around 1000mhz.



You should easily be able to run a x13 multi with a .5 to .75 bump to the NB VID its NB HT V on your bios. x12 can be done on stock voltage. At least on my board.


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2009)

dumo said:


> Thats nice erocker
> What board you run and NB volt?
> 
> Try less less HT and higher NB freq, it will be faster on read and write



Thanks.  Ok, that's the part I don't know about right now.  At what settings would the HTT and NB frequencies be set to right now? (stock or auto)  Do I just lower the HTT frequency multi by 1?  Oh it's a DFi Lan Party Jr. 790GX  Processor and chipset is water cooled.



3dsage said:


> You should easily be able to run a x13 multi with a .5 to .75 bump to the NB VID. x12 can be done on stock voltage. At least on my board.



Yeah, I'm also running 4x1gb sticks so I know that it needs the NB volts.  I have it at 1.4v currently.


----------



## dumo (Mar 29, 2009)

@ erocker Try to down Ht multi and upping NB freq till it post to windows. Use the same voltages and ram setting.
You will find the ideal HT and NB freq settings that not necessarily stable for prime, but it can finished particular benching program


----------



## Darknova (Mar 29, 2009)

This is me currently:






I know it's conservative, I'm having trouble with higher HT speeds (as mentioned in previous posts), so I'm using multipliers and I'm using a version of BIOS for my board that gets it's multi's stuck once it's set. So I have to clear the CMOS and reset everything to change the CPU multi, which is now stuck at 16x.


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2009)

Making some sweet progress. 

Now I'm going to see how OCCT stable this is.(probably not very)  My temps are 24c on the CPU (doubt that is correct), tmp1 24c, tmp2 27c., tmp3 37c (NB)

** Ok OCCT lasted about 4 minutes then bluescreen.  So now I lowered the multi on the CPU a notch to see if OCCT lasts longer.  If that fails then back to looking at the other stuff...

***Allright!  10 minutes into OCCT so far and it's working.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> just ordered me a darknight and two scythe ultra's 137CFMx2



Can't go betta than that


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

dumo said:


> Heres the same ES chip on LN2......By MSIMAX with Bart's chew Copper pot
> All 4 cores run
> 
> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/7567/screenshot025g.jpg
> ...





dumo said:


> Eventhough system can do cpu-z and sp1m @ 6Ghz, it can't finish 3D'06 @ 6Ghz (all 4 cores). We think that this copper pot has reached its maximum heat load @ >1.8 vcore.
> Next will be with the ultimate KingPin's F1 Dragon Copper pot
> 
> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/1909/yeahbaby2709503t.jpg




see now those scores are a lot better.  good runs and how long before you get the F1 pot?


----------



## dumo (Mar 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> see now those scores are a lot better.  good runs and how long before you get the F1 pot?



Pot already here. Just try to set a budget for LN2. 
Here in NYC a 35L cost $80 plus returnable deposit $250 for the dewar
Its tough for me to choose between A pack of cigs which cost $9.50 in NYC or LN2 for benching lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 29, 2009)

dumo said:


> Pot already here. Just try to set a budget for LN2.
> Here in NYC a 30L cost $80 plus returnable deposit $250 for the dewar
> Its tough for me to choose between A pack of cigs which cost $9.50 in NYC or LN2 for benching lol
> 
> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/3932/screenshot028.jpg



Thats a nice setup


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 29, 2009)

gonna give us some help the manual for the board is okay but it dosnt explain all the overclocking settings just like what v core 7 shift is aka % core voltage and a few other things

another annoying thing is that on my old board you changed the fsb and/or the multi and it showed the changed cpu frequency, but now there is nothing that shows the frequency you have to work it out yourself, same for ddr speeds you have to work them out too

good thing is being able to save profiles for oc

i never had to fart about with the northbridge last time on my old board, it was a msi k9a platinum AM2 not AM2+









cpu feature is just the advance clock calibration menu


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 29, 2009)

my ram is rated 5-5-5-15 800mhz 1.8v which was great back when i got em it was like one of the first ram to do 1.8v at those settings now its pretty average but im not buying new stuff

cpu-nb fid is at 12x coz it was default and i think it is to set the nb frequency, so like 12x should be 2000mhz

im not really sure about what to do coz even tho my old board had features it was easy to oc just change the voltage add in some % if i needed more and then fix the HT speed, there was no divider options for ram never had to change the northbridge

EDIT: what is all the NB settings? what do i set them too


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 29, 2009)

Is it just me or is it strange for someone running a pair of 295's to be talking about a budget ?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 29, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Is it just me or is it strange for someone running a pair of 295's to be talking about a budget ?



for reals


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 29, 2009)

dumo said:


> Pot already here. Just try to set a budget for LN2.
> Here in NYC a 35L cost $80 plus returnable deposit $250 for the dewar
> Its tough for me to choose between A pack of cigs which cost $9.50 in NYC or LN2 for benching lol
> 
> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/3932/screenshot028.jpg



Asus 980a?
Cause i know you dont have my 750a.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok, here is where I'm currently at.





I'm slowly working my way up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Ok, here is where I'm currently at.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/3.4Ghz.jpg
> I'm slowly working my way up.



patience pays off my friend


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 29, 2009)

The only thing that bother's me a little is that I had to up the voltage to get that clock stable. I know not every chip is the same but I read somewhere that people were getting 3.5Ghz on stock voltage.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 29, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> The only thing that bother's me a little is that I had to up the voltage to get that clock stable. I know not every chip is the same but I read somewhere that people were getting 3.5Ghz on stock voltage.



thats exactly how i feel :shadedshu


----------



## dumo (Mar 30, 2009)

Here with Asus M4A79T-Del
NB@1.4V
HT@1.26V
1.45Vcore






With higher NB Freq but less HT and ram


----------



## Darknova (Mar 30, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> The only thing that bother's me a little is that I had to up the voltage to get that clock stable. I know not every chip is the same but I read somewhere that people were getting 3.5Ghz on stock voltage.



Well for 3.56Ghz I had it set to 1.45v, but I'm pretty sure I could have used less voltage. For 3.28Ghz I have it set to 1.4v. *shrugs*


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Well for 3.56Ghz I had it set to 1.45v, but I'm pretty sure I could have used less voltage. For 3.28Ghz I have it set to 1.4v. *shrugs*



Well, after a little bit of experimenting, I found that if I raise the CPU NB VID up .100v from default, I can lower the CPU voltage considerably, with it still being stable. And raising the CPU NB VID I had no real change in temps, so that's good. In fact, when I raised the voltage for that, my CPU temps went down a couple of degree's, according to Everest, so that to me is a little strange. You might want to try that and see if you can lower your CPU voltage some.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Asus 980a?
> Cause i know you dont have my 750a.



no he has a crosshair II formula


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=537135

Here's where I am so far. Unfortunately with this high clock I had to disable my 4th core and lower my NB freq to get it OCCT stable. I'm running a 1.52 vcore.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2009)

My 720 should be here by Friday, expect to see me on the top 5 lol


----------



## Darknova (Mar 30, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Well, after a little bit of experimenting, I found that if I raise the CPU NB VID up .100v from default, I can lower the CPU voltage considerably, with it still being stable. And raising the CPU NB VID I had no real change in temps, so that's good. In fact, when I raised the voltage for that, my CPU temps went down a couple of degree's, according to Everest, so that to me is a little strange. You might want to try that and see if you can lower your CPU voltage some.



Well now I find that interesting...

Might have to experiment a bit, thanks for that.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=537135
> 
> Here's where I am so far. Unfortunately with this high clock I had to disable my 4th core and lower my NB freq to get it OCCT stable. I'm running a 1.52 vcore.



Holy crap that's alot of voltage for 3.6Ghz, try raising your CPU NB VID voltage up some and see if you can lower those volt's! (Check my above post concerning that) BTW, you might want to try Prime95 for stability testing as I tried OCCT with my current clock and voltage and it said it wasn't stable, now with Prime95, it said it was. I also use Super PI for testing, just make it compute 4-8m digits of Pi and you will find out if it's stable or not.



ShadowFold said:


> My 720 should be here by Friday, expect to see me on the top 5 lol



Expect to see me in the top 5 by the end of next week by the latest . Maybe........


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 30, 2009)

CPU NB VID? okay ill try and raise that also

i seem to be getting memory_management bsods ive had 2 so far so i boosted the ram voltage and decreased the frequency by 1mhz which is a lot with the multi, also made it 800mhz ddr instead of auto and made the HT 2ghz, 9x multi htt

ill fart about with the NB see if that is the key element in getting higher!


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 30, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Holy crap that's alot of voltage for 3.6Ghz, try raising your CPU NB VID voltage up some and see if you can lower those volt's! (Check my above post concerning that) BTW, you might want to try Prime95 for stability testing as I tried OCCT with my current clock and voltage and it said it wasn't stable, now with Prime95, it said it was. I also use Super PI for testing, just make it compute 4-8m digits of Pi and you will find out if it's stable or not.
> 
> It runs pretty hot as well when 100% loaded but I'll take your advise and lower the voltage until it becomes unstable again. I just started at 1.55 to see how high I could go before it croaked. I only ran OCCT CPU test for 1/2 hour but felt that would be enough plus I've been running my folding GPU client in the background while gaming and it hasn't crashed once (that's my personal benchmark ).


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 30, 2009)

I ran 3.8 1.55 only 3 cores. I dont see why it takes so much voltage to get to 3.6


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 30, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I ran 3.8 1.55 only 3 cores. I dont see why it takes so much voltage to get to 3.6



My clock is running at 260 which stresses the system quit a bit more than 200. I.E. my NB temp has gone up nearly 10C at idle.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 30, 2009)

True that. Why arent you using the multi?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 30, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My 720 should be here by Friday, expect to see me on the top 5 lol



Hope to see you there just dont knock me off the list

I should be able to clock a tad higher than 4.07GHZ by next weekend. I have a new some WC Goods coming my way..


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well my 3.79 wasnt stable i was publishing a movie and it bsod but it was good on prime 

o well back to the bios!


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 30, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> True that. Why arent you using the multi?



Originally I did but my HT link wouldn't go any faster than 1600 stock and I can't afford AM3 yet.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

*3.5Ghz!!*

Wooooooot, I got up to 3.5Ghz now! It's completely Prime stable with a very reasonable voltage to.





I would post a pic of the load temps but the image won't upload for some reason!
If you can believe it, the load temps after an hour and a half running Prime95 using small FFT's was 26C with each of the core's at 28C! < That was me when I saw the temps after it was running that long lol.

Edit - Ok, now it let me upload the pic, I guess you can't have a "+" in the file name........


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Wooooooot, I got up to 3.5Ghz now! It's completely Prime stable with a very reasonable voltage to.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/3.5Ghz.jpg
> 
> I would post a pic of the load temps but the image won't upload for some reason!
> ...



Don't be surprised with the temps. The 1284 is seriously under rated. But come on, 3.5? I'm gonna boot at 3.8 when I get my 720  HIGHER I SAY!!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 30, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Is it just me or is it strange for someone running a pair of 295's to be talking about a budget ?



it happens


295=no money left


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Don't be surprised with the temps. The 1284 is seriously under rated.



Yeah I love this HS now that I see how cool it make my CPU run.



ShadowFold said:


> But come on, 3.5? I'm gonna boot at 3.8 when I get my 720  HIGHER I SAY!!



Hey, I'm working my way up there! Just you wait till I come back here showing off 4Ghz!


----------



## dumo (Mar 30, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Is it just me or is it strange for someone running a pair of 295's to be talking about a budget ?


Its not only 2X 295s. All hardwares and 70L of LN2.
I don't have sponsorship from any brand. All have to come from my own pocket and to add it up all then...
I wish I can bench with sample hardwares

Do you have a connection?
LMK


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 30, 2009)

dumo said:


> Its not only 2X 295s. All hardwares and 70L of LN2.
> I don't have sponsorship from any brand. All have to come from my own pocket and to add it up all then...
> I wish I can bench with sample hardwares
> 
> ...



spend tons of money/post good scores/ it will happen


----------



## dumo (Mar 30, 2009)

Nah, its a hobby. Sometimes we will go overboard for it

Sorry oot
Now back to NB freq...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

supreme overlord, very good job. Like the voltage


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 30, 2009)

dumo said:


> Its not only 2X 295s. All hardwares and 70L of LN2.
> I don't have sponsorship from any brand. All have to come from my own pocket and to add it up all then...
> I wish I can bench with sample hardwares
> 
> ...



If we had connections like that we would all have better hardware


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2009)

I have connections but I still have to pay, hump


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> supreme overlord, very good job. Like the voltage



Thanks, I like the voltage too! I'm suprised that I only needed it that low (compared to everyone else's 720) to get that high and stable! Right now I'm running prime at 3.6Ghz @1.440v and it's stable so far!


----------



## erocker (Mar 30, 2009)

What are you running yoru CPU/NB VID at?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

erocker said:


> What are you running your CPU/NB VID at?



Right now I have it set to add an extra .150v from default.

I just saw that you have your 720 at 3.8 @1.425v, how?!


----------



## erocker (Mar 30, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Right now I have it set to add an extra .150v from default.
> 
> I just saw that you have your 720 at 3.8 @1.425v, how?!



Hmm.. looking in my bios now, I don't have that option.  

That wasn't stable.  I forgot to up the voltage.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

erocker said:


> Hmm.. looking in my bios now, I don't have that option.
> 
> That wasn't stable.  I forgot to up the voltage.



Ahhh ok, I was like holy s**t, how does he have it that high at that voltage?! lol


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

Alright, now I'm running into stability issues at this speed, I'm messing around with all the voltages except the core to see if I can get it stable without having to increase that.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 30, 2009)

Here ya go cdawall. Not stable enough to run 24/7. Chipsets run hot as hell too, but it validated and tested out alright. NB and RAM are running pretty fast.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 30, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> spend tons of money/post good scores/ it will happen



I can confirm this. Too bad it doesn't always last tho.  lol


----------



## welly321 (Mar 30, 2009)

heres mine. I am still using stock voltage and cooler. I'm waiting till i get an aftermarket cooler before i start to up the voltage.  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=537415 
also a quick question... What is the recommended way of overclocking the cpu? Upping the FSB and increasing NB voltage or upping core voltage and increasing multiplier? I know its different for everyone, but I just want to see what has been successful thus far with Phenom II's


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 30, 2009)

Can anyone give me an "educated" ball park as to what is the "safe" overclocked heat range for your boards chipset?


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 30, 2009)

*Nerd Pron*

 It's here !!

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3460/3398763753_be12eb0f50.jpg?v=0


----------



## Darknova (Mar 30, 2009)

Yey, clock it


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 30, 2009)

I gotta get the old system tore down and build it first ha ha ha ... heading to the cave now.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 30, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I gotta get the old system tore down and build it first ha ha ha ... heading to the cave now.



Oooh, the cave, sounds spooky lol.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 30, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> It's here !!
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3460/3398763753_be12eb0f50.jpg?v=0




Nice gear, Hurry up and put it to work


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 30, 2009)

I am jeeeeeez.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 30, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I am jeeeeeez.



faster damn it lol


Had to say it


----------



## wojo (Mar 30, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Ok, here is where I'm currently at.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/3.4Ghz.jpg
> I'm slowly working my way up.



I'm about 3.0 MHZ behind you.
Bob


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

*@ DV8tion*

can't wait to see it running dude


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Here ya go cdawall. Not stable enough to run 24/7. Chipsets run hot as hell too, but it validated and tested out alright. NB and RAM are running pretty fast.
> 
> http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/4681/44141002.jpg




there are my scores you are getting close very good job

http://img.techpowerup.org/090127/Capture026.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/090127/Capture024.jpg


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2009)

Is 1.375v the actual voltage??


----------



## Darknova (Mar 30, 2009)

NB at 3Ghz? How much extra voltage did that need?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2009)

Darknova said:


> NB at 3Ghz? How much extra voltage did that need?



my old chip could do the same thing haven't tried on my new new one though lol 3ghz isn't hard @3.8ghz but keeping it @4ghz was a PITA!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well add me to the club, bit the bullet my 720BE is on the way. Gonna be going in my DFI M2RSH for now. If I get batch 0904 and the ACC trick works, if so the M2RSH will stay.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 30, 2009)

cdawall said:


> my old chip could do the same thing haven't tried on my new new one though lol 3ghz isn't hard @3.8ghz but keeping it @4ghz was a PITA!



Sorry, keeping the NB at 4Ghz? or keeping the NB at 3Ghz when the CPU is at 4Ghz?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well add me to the cluck, bit the bullet my 720BE is on the way. Gonna be going in my DFI M2RSH for now. If I get batch 0904 and the ACC trick works, if so the M2RSH will stay.



If you got it from newegg you most likely wont


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Sorry, keeping the NB at 4Ghz? or keeping the NB at 3Ghz when the CPU is at 4Ghz?



NB @3ghz and cpu @4ghz


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> If you got it from newegg you most likely wont



Yeah, was the best price, but most likely not as they sell the most that lots prob long gone. If there was a site that could for sure get me one I would go with that and cancel my order, doubt there is one though.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, was the best price, but most likely not as they sell the most that lots prob long gone. If there was a site that could for sure get me one I would go with that and cancel my order, doubt there is one though.



The one I got is OEM and the batch is 0851, I think that's old enough to unlock. Not sure tho.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 30, 2009)

I would check directron, they might have 0904's. 
I got mine from TIGER
, YOu can figure newegg pushes items so quickly that any of the early batches where gone ASAP.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

It's really just pure luck if you get one that unlocks, I have one of the 0904's and it didn't.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, either way I'm not really worried about it. It's going to blow the doors off my 5000+ and most games only use 3 cores, so I just need a screaming fast triple core so I got 1 extra core for other processes.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 31, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> It's really just pure luck if you get one that unlocks, I have one of the 0904's and it didn't.



Have you tried rolling back your Bios to earlier Versions, and the Auto ACC trick.

Also you might have to do everything in steps like I have to do, 

First set all your regular bios settings, leave everything on Auto like CPU multi, NB multi, ht etc but leave ACC on Disabled. Save then exit and restart.

Enter Bios again set ACC to Auto save bios and then exit restart. See if that works.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just finished installing my new Thermalright NB HS and it dropped my temps about 15C. While I was at it I installed a new OCZ 600 watt PSU that I got from RMA on an old Modstream 430. OCZ is a great company for supporting a product that is almost 4 years old. Lot of work and I'm glad its finished. Here's a pic. 

http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu131/NEO30000/ThermalrightHeatSinksRedux007.jpg


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 31, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> It's here !!
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3460/3398763753_be12eb0f50.jpg?v=0



Looks great man! Have fun.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Looks great man! Have fun.



i dont know the mobo looks a little crooked


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 31, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Have you tried rolling back your Bios to earlier Versions, and the Auto ACC trick.
> 
> Also you might have to do everything in steps like I have to do,
> 
> ...



I have tried nearly everything to get it to work, when I set ACC to auto and restart, it detects it as an X4 but it just won't boot into windows. I have the oldest bios version that I could find for my board, from Gigabyte's website. I tried updating it but the update disabled the unlocking the fourth core trick with ACC. I might play around with it a little more today.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 31, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> If you got it from newegg you most likely wont



I got my 0904 from the Egg but it was retail not OEM.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmmm and Hmmmmm


----------



## Darknova (Mar 31, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I have tried nearly everything to get it to work, when I set ACC to auto and restart, it detects it as an X4 but it just won't boot into windows. I have the oldest bios version that I could find for my board, from Gigabyte's website. I tried updating it but the update disabled the unlocking the fourth core trick with ACC. I might play around with it a little more today.



That's essentially what mine does, it blue screens on Windows boot up. Just means the core can be unlocked, but it's a duff one. So you're better off leaving it locked and clocking the other 3


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 31, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090330/qx9650.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090330/amd.jpg
> 
> ...




Dont the 940 doesnt work with the GD70, just wait for the 955.


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> there are my scores you are getting close very good job
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090127/Capture026.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090127/Capture024.jpg



I'm hoping the Crucial Reds you suggested are more friendly, they show up tomorrow so perhaps I will have more room to increase fsb and can get something more stable in the 3.9 range. I'm a bit leery of pushing the 3.9-4.0 range without water on my chipsets, they are running pretty damn hot, lol.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 31, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I'm hoping the Crucial Reds you suggested are more friendly, they show up tomorrow so perhaps I will have more room to increase fsb and can get something more stable in the 3.9 range. I'm a bit leery of pushing the 3.9-4.0 range without water on my chipsets, they are running pretty damn hot, lol.



The Crucial Reds rock. First DDR2 RAM I've had where I can run them at the 1066 divider on a Phenom heh.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 31, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Dont the 940 doesnt work with the GD70, just wait for the 955.



Wait I thought AM2+ works in AM3 slots.

No?

955 is released date late april still correct?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I'm hoping the Crucial Reds you suggested are more friendly, they show up tomorrow so perhaps I will have more room to increase fsb and can get something more stable in the 3.9 range. I'm a bit leery of pushing the 3.9-4.0 range without water on my chipsets, they are running pretty damn hot, lol.



my chipset isn't that warm at all? put a little 60mm fan over the chipset+fan on mosfets that fixed mine



DaMulta said:


> Wait I thought AM2+ works in AM3 slots.
> 
> No?
> 
> 955 is released date late april still correct?



940 wont work with DDR3


----------



## Darknova (Mar 31, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Wait I thought AM2+ works in AM3 slots.
> 
> No?
> 
> 955 is released date late april still correct?



AM3 chips work in AM3 and AM2+ sockets (DDR2 and DDR3 memory controller)
AM2+ chips work in AM2+ sockets only (DDR2 memory controller only)


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 31, 2009)

Darknova said:


> That's essentially what mine does, it blue screens on Windows boot up. Just means the core can be unlocked, but it's a duff one. So you're better off leaving it locked and clocking the other 3



Well, it doesn't blue screen or anything, it just hangs when I try to boot into windows  and I have to hit the reset button to go back to the bios.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 31, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Well, it doesn't blue screen or anything, it just hangs when I try to boot into windows  and I have to hit the reset button to go back to the bios.



Different symptom, same result. I can't get in to Windows if I unlock my 4th core. Nothing I can do about it. The Tri-cores are essentially quads with a core that didn't make the grade, or if you're lucky a quad with a core disabled to cope with demand.

Sounds like ours are the former.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

It's Alive


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 31, 2009)

Darknova said:


> The Crucial Reds rock. First DDR2 RAM I've had where I can run them at the 1066 divider on a Phenom heh.



Yeah, my Corsair Dominatiors 1066 are great, but for some reason the Crosshair II doesn't like them much. We shall see, I'm just going to have to go ahead and order the water blocks and tubing for my chipsets tonight. Blah going to run me another 120$


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Yeah, my Corsair Dominatiors 1066 are great, but for some reason the Crosshair II doesn't like them much. We shall see, I'm just going to have to go ahead and order the water blocks and tubing for my chipsets tonight. Blah going to run me another 120$



i ran air on the chipset up to 4.9ghz


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 31, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Yeah, my Corsair Dominatiors 1066 are great, but for some reason the Crosshair II doesn't like them much. We shall see, I'm just going to have to go ahead and order the water blocks and tubing for my chipsets tonight. Blah going to run me another 120$



just put some fans on them it should lower or buy some after market HS i put the little fan that came with the phenom 940 hs on them and temps droped


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm givin props to the Xiggy Dark Knight. Not too pricey and the temps are hangin low. . .


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i ran air on the chipset up to 4.9ghz



I custom installed a couple of 80 mm fans to blow on the chipsets an the ram, I did drop the idle temps substantially, but under load they still shoot up quite a bit. What are your chipset temps like under load so I can make a comparison?


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 31, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> It's Alive



You've been busy. How do you like it so far.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I custom installed a couple of 80 mm fans to blow on the chipsets an the ram, I did drop the idle temps substantially, but under load they still shoot up quite a bit. What are your chipset temps like under load so I can make a comparison?



40-50C was the highest i ever saw


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

Everything is smooth right now got the raid 0 goin'. Gettin vista 64 installed... you know the drudgery part of the job.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 31, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Everything is smooth right now got the raid 0 goin'. Gettin vista 64 installed... you know the drudgery part of the job.



Show us some benchs on that setup


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

That's first on my list ... installing drivers ..... Meh


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 40-50C was the highest i ever saw



My chipset temps are jumping all over the place using CPUID Hardware monitor. They show me running around 55C ish under load but then it jumps way the hell up to 127 and back down and then to like 99 or 70, it just keeps jumping back and forth. What is that all about?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 31, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> That's first on my list ... installing drivers ..... Meh



The fun part


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

So should I do a burn in on this Proc and Memory or just forgo the niceties and just get down to bidness?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 31, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> So should I do a burn in on this Proc and Memory or just forgo the niceties and just get down to bidness?



do the burn in 
alot of people are able to do higher clocks at lower volts by the burn in


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

That's what I was wondering. My 4000+ seemed to benefit but didn't know about the 940.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 31, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> My chipset temps are jumping all over the place using CPUID Hardware monitor. They show me running around 55C ish under load but then it jumps way the hell up to 127 and back down and then to like 99 or 70, it just keeps jumping back and forth. What is that all about?



What does it look like under Speedfan?


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 31, 2009)

On speedfan at idle it jumps from 27-50C ish....just goes back and forth. Well...sometimes it does...sometimes it just idles at 23 or so and doesnt do stupid shit.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 31, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Wait I thought AM2+ works in AM3 slots.
> 
> No?
> 
> 955 is released date late april still correct?



Someone Correct me if i'm wrong, but i've read April 19th.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 31, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> It's Alive



 Thats one Sexy HS.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 31, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> On speedfan at idle it jumps from 27-50C ish....just goes back and forth. Well...sometimes it does...sometimes it just idles at 23 or so and doesnt do stupid shit.



Doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> So should I do a burn in on this Proc and Memory or just forgo the niceties and just get down to bidness?



pssht screw that i ran 4.22ghz the second day i had my 945ES



tjwo94 said:


> My chipset temps are jumping all over the place using CPUID Hardware monitor. They show me running around 55C ish under load but then it jumps way the hell up to 127 and back down and then to like 99 or 70, it just keeps jumping back and forth. What is that all about?





tjwo94 said:


> On speedfan at idle it jumps from 27-50C ish....just goes back and forth. Well...sometimes it does...sometimes it just idles at 23 or so and doesnt do stupid shit.



bad temp sensor IMO



3dsage said:


> Someone Correct me if i'm wrong, but i've read April 19th.



hehe unless your me and get one early


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 31, 2009)

cd, how's the 955 doing?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> cd, how's the 955 doing?



running a wonderful 300mhz bus for a huge 1.2ghz @1.2v  780A seems to have issues with is oh well i will have my AM3 board on the 2nd


----------



## wojo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Burn in*



Assassin48 said:


> do the burn in
> alot of people are able to do higher clocks at lower volts by the burn in



Do you have to do the burn in before you do any kind of overclocking or can you do it later?
I just built this rig about two weeks ago and have been seeing what I can do. I know I need some better cooling if I want to get it stable at speeds higher 3.4 I run it at 3371.4 for now.
Bob


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't feel bad Cd I just set my Dram to spec and it killed the freakin OS ....


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 31, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Don't feel bad Cd I just set my Dram to spec and it killed the freakin OS ....



ARGGG! I'm sure you can just run the repair for it.

I know when Installed Vista 64 I had lots off kinks to sort out.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

Nope it wouldn't post to bios even .... just freakin sat there 1067 5-5-5-15 2t 2.3v.
Bios is pickin the crap up at 667. I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 31, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Nope it wouldn't post to bios even .... just freakin sat there 1067 5-5-5-15 2t 2.3v.
> Bios is pickin the crap up at 667. I'm not a happy camper.



Damn, youve cleared Cmos and unplugged the PSU and let it sit for a minute?


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

pulled the battery even. I've got it posting to bios now anyway .... Can't believe the memory setting from Kingston was THAT friggin far off .


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 31, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> pulled the battery even. I've got it posting to bios now anyway .... Can't believe the memory setting from Kingston was THAT friggin far off .



Cool stuff

You better have some benches up by tomorow

I always set everything in the bios manually, even if its a little lose. THen I tweak it down.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup i work in bios too since aod or any other os program makes me bsod 

anyone worried about this conficker worm coming out tomorrow?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2009)

i'm not worried i have this cool thing its called 3 hard drives and a ton of install keys


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

Not good ... system clock is stuck and won't let me set ... something is fubar.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i'm not worried i have this cool thing its called 3 hard drives and a ton of install keys



yea i dont know if its true it could be an april fools joke 
but if i do become infected ill just reinstall vista since i dont have anything important on here



DV8tion said:


> Not good ... system clock is stuck and won't let me set ... something is fubar.



clear your bios it happend to me when i updated the bios


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

freakin A that SUCKED !! thanks CD. Now now I just gotta get memory clickin along and I'll have some clocks for y'all.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> freakin A that SUCKED !! thanks CD. Now now I just gotta get memory clickin along and I'll have some clocks for y'all.



schweet remember push your NB and cpu then worry about that ram


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yo core temp went from 37C to 256C reall quick when i opend GPUZ then it went back down to 31C should i be worried or could it just been a glitch?


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

odd ..... I never had that one happen to me Assasin


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 31, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> odd ..... I never had that one happen to me Assasin



it happend quick so i had to check it and it did 256
and i couldnt compare it to anything since hwmonitor was closed


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

Getting Started 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=537907


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Yo core temp went from 37C to 256C reall quick when i opend GPUZ then it went back down to 31C should i be worried or could it just been a glitch?



its obviously the software, otherwise if it was that hot, it would be like 400+F and would probably BSOD, it has to configure to your stuff everytime it loads.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 31, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Getting Started
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=537907



Nice what kind of temps are you hitting? 
post a 3d06 please



eidairaman1 said:


> its obviously the software, otherwise if it was that hot, it would be like 400+F and would probably BSOD, it has to configure to your stuff everytime it loads.



I hope thought my pump was starting to fail


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm workin on gettin it more stable ... some voltages ain't just right yet. Tryin to get the feel of the new toy


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 31, 2009)

kingston is some reallyyyyyyy picky ram. I haven't been able to OC any of it or change any of the settings without getting post failures due to memory errors. I don't use kingston anymore as a result..


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm getting my HyperX dialed in ... You're right though it's some weird stuff.


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 31, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Nice what kind of temps are you hitting?
> post a 3d06 please



That would be embarrassing I am runnin a 7800gtx remember


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I see the topic of burn in has been brought up. I have never done this and I'm looking to those of you who have. Not talking max clocks that go unstable after you validate. But on average what are you guys running 24/7 those who did burn in vs those who did not.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not sure if what I did helped my overclocks or not because I didn't OC my CPU until after I did it. But what I did is I kept lowering my voltage at stock clocks and tested it in Prime95 until it became unstable, then I bumped it up one notch so it was (I ran it at these settings for roughly a week before I started OC'ing). Like I said, I'm not sure if it helped at all but I was able to do 3.5Ghz with only 1.408v, I'd say that's reasonable. And interestingly enough, after I was done OC'ing I lowered my clocks back to stock and tried lowering my voltage as far as i could again, and what I found out is that I could lower the voltage a whole .025v lower from my previous attempts (which was under 1.2v's, don't remember exactly what it was off the top of my head), any further and I got errors in Prime, not bad IMO. I have not tried OC'ing again after I did that but I will report back when I do and if I can get the same clocks at lower volt's.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 31, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I'm getting my HyperX dialed in ... You're right though it's some weird stuff.



My hyperX didnt like any Voltage over 2.2V, It would only cause instability. Otherwise they ran awesome for non D9's.

I was able to run 1100 2.2v @ 5-5-5-16 and able to run 1066 4-5-5-16, with NP.

They maxed out at 1131 2.2V @ 4-5-5-16

This was with my PI 9950 setup.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 31, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I see the topic of burn in has been brought up. I have never done this and I'm looking to those of you who have. Not talking max clocks that go unstable after you validate. But on average *what are you guys running 24/7* those who did burn in vs *those who did not*.



With my 920 I'm running mine 24/7 at 3.5GHz (700MHz OC), 1.47v. I've never burned in a CPU. I usually put it in and start giving it hell ASAP.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 31, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I see the topic of burn in has been brought up. I have never done this and I'm looking to those of you who have. Not talking max clocks that go unstable after you validate. But on average what are you guys running 24/7 those who did burn in vs those who did not.



i didnt do the burn in and i am at 3.6 @ 1.41 temps are around 27idle 35load


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 31, 2009)

I could run 3,581Mhz @ 1.35V 100% stable. I conditioned the CPU to run on lower voltages @ higher clocks. ;-)


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 31, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I could run 3,581Mhz @ 1.35V 100% stable. I conditioned the CPU to run on lower voltages @ higher clocks. ;-)



nice!!!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey guys, I found this interesting article on conditioning (or burning in) your CPU.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 31, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Hey guys, I found this interesting article on conditioning (or burning in) your CPU.



so you have to burn in your cpu before you start overclocking 
might have to get another 940 and test this out


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 31, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> so you have to burn in your cpu before you start overclocking
> might have to get another 940 and test this out



I was thinking the same thing, but for the price I might as well wait for the 955.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but for the price I might as well wait for the 955.



Anyone know the release date for the 955?


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 31, 2009)

April 6th I heard... sometime in April... thats all I will officially say.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> April 6th I heard... sometime in April... thats all I will officially say.



so you know something else?  Don't make me send my secret ninja, he will make you tell him.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so you know something else?  Don't make me send my secret ninja, he will make you tell him.



the same one that got you the 940 a little late


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 31, 2009)

I said the launch date for the PII 920/940 was December 26th or 29th. That was back in Sept 08.  So I am pretty trustworthy when it comes to AMD launch dates. ;-)


----------



## tjwo94 (Mar 31, 2009)

I want to see a press release.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 31, 2009)

So the 955 works on AM2+ boards 

how much faster would it be then the 940?

and price too


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> So the 955 works on AM2+ boards
> 
> how much faster would it be then the 940?
> 
> and price too



Some if not all AM2+. And it's the same thing as a 940 except with a DDR3 controller and maybe some core improvements?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Some if not all AM2+. And it's the same thing as a 940 except with a DDR3 controller and maybe some core improvements?



ah my board dosent support DDR3 so i dont think it be that much of an improvement


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 1, 2009)

what is cpu nb FID i have it set at 8x but i tried and failed to read about it on the net

i think it should be 9x im not sure

either way HT link is set to 2ghz there is a speed option for it and the ram is 1:2 already

NB requency seems to be 2ghz according to cpuz

everything seems right i added 150 to the CPU NB voltage i think its micro volts

i have it set at 3.6ghz with only changing the multiplier the bus speed is 200mhz

i have then set ram to 5-5-5-15 and ddr2 800mhz, 1.85v 2T

everything seems okay we will see what happens when i collect the new hard drive from the post office depot and reinstall vista, i think me not reinstalling the os after changig the cpu and board is what was causing the bsod

i have CnQ enabled and i seem to be able to boot to windows and do things yet to try a demanding app like a game yet or orthos or occt for stability check

just wanted to check my settings where okay


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not convinced DDR3 is a worthy improvement over DDR2 when taking into account the significant price difference. The 955 will be a 3.2ghz and have a BE for overclockers. There are supposed to be some core improvements which I am hopeing translates into better stability. My new ballistic reds just came, and late as it were....blah...anyhoo, time to do some tinkering.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 1, 2009)

tight timings on ddr2 seem to be key compared to ddr3 which is all about speed

get a 1066 with tight timings and it will be more cost efficient compared to ddr3 which for a decent 3 sticks is a lot of cash


----------



## Darknova (Apr 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> what is cpu nb FID i have it set at 8x but i tried and failed to read about it on the net
> 
> i think it should be 9x im not sure
> 
> ...



Your settings sound fine mate. The stock NB and HT link speeds are 2Ghz on the 720BEs, I know on mine if I set the NB multi lower than the HT multi it reverts the NB multi to the HT multi (IE, NB multi can't be lower than HT multi).

I've had problems with OS's not booting after a major change in hardware, other times it goes really smoothly. It's just luck more than anything.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah ive reinstalled all the drivers and windows seemed to do a good job of a update after i booted the first time, it did the ethernet and stuff itself which is cool

also the bsods havnt been for 2hrs so they seems pretty random

soon as i disabled, acc 2hrs ago its seemed fine, i disabled and renabled it and it wouldnt boot at all it started and then failed so i guess it was telling me the 4th core was dud
also disabled CnQ and made NB multi auto

dunno if it was acc or the os but im doing a reinstall anyway and im gonna put a 100gb partition n the new drive for linux, keep the other drive for games images and other stuff all i needed it for was space to copy data to so i could format this drive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> the same one that got you the 940 a little late


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 1, 2009)

Interesting everest doesn't know what my mobo is .... hmmmmmm


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 1, 2009)

everest isn't the most updated some times, what version you have?


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 1, 2009)

I've got 5.01 only the trial version was gonna check it out and see how they are doing these days. Have a really old version I paid for like v2.2 just trying to figure out my RAM still.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 1, 2009)

Add me to the club please


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 1, 2009)

Dang it I hate OCCT. Kinda strange cause it was always my favorite. Now I am using this 64bit vista none of my old friends from XP work right. I can game for hours on my current clock NP but if I run OCCT is faults out with a quickness. Anyone got any suggestions ?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 1, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Dang it I hate OCCT. Kinda strange cause it was always my favorite. Now I am using this 64bit vista none of my old friends from XP work right. I can game for hours on my current clock NP but if I run OCCT is faults out with a quickness. Anyone got any suggestions ?




OCCT is really demanding I can do a few hours on PRIME95 and fail within 3 minutes with the same settings on OCCT.

I stick with prime or AOD stability, I game for hours, encode etc etc, and have yet to BSOD on my prime stable OC.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2009)

3dsage said:


> OCCT is really demanding I can do a few hours on PRIME95 and fail within 3 minutes with the same settings on OCCT.
> 
> I stick with prime or AOD stability, I game for hours, encode etc etc, and have yet to BSOD on my prime stable OC.



If it fails OCCT (barring of course, a software fault in OCCT), then it isn't truly stable. You'll eventually find a program that will crash at those settings.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> If it fails OCCT (barring of course, a software fault in OCCT), then it isn't truly stable. You'll eventually find a program that will crash at those settings.




I dare one to stand infront of my PRime stable OC and BSOD on me

THis is true, im prime stable @ 3.6GHZ (x4) and OCCT stable @ 3.5GHZ (x4), Very strange.


I think when I get my WC loop setup, I'll bump up the Voltage and try to stabilise it at 3.6GHZ on OCCT.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 1, 2009)

I dunno I run a lot of demanding stuff. I mean my 24/7 clock so far isn't that high. See my sig. I'm just thinkin properly tweaked this system might run a 4 flat 24/7. Probably wishful thinkin. Besides for my money if I can play Far Cry and TF2 without crashing then OCCT being wack doesn't mean much.

edit: BTW Rage where you get your copy of prime. Wprime wont run for me at all. start up error.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 1, 2009)

WPRIME, you have to run it in compatability mode, or run as admin. OR if your OC is bad it wont run, you have to have at least a semi stable OC about 20% stable, LOL.

Prime95 I got off of Guru3d, DL section.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok I'm idiot.  Didn't think about the whole admin thing. Hopin that is gone in W7.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 1, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Ok I'm idiot.  Didn't think about the whole admin thing. Hopin that is gone in W7.



You got it workin

BTW Wprime loves high NB speeds


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 1, 2009)

ha ha ha yeah ... still learning asus bios. REALLY different from the DFI stuff I've always run.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

i have been reading on this Burn in a lot more and some say to put it on the highest voltage and lower clock and run prime or another stress program for a few hours a day for a few weeks and make sure temps stay down others say lower the volts as far down as possible on stock clocks and run that 

very confusing might try the highest volts on low clocks and see were that gets me


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well after spending the last 5 hours tinkering with my new ddr2 set, no improvements in overclocking stability. Can't push the fsb or the multiplier any higher than with the other brand. My best guess is my chip just has the unfortunate cap for being OCCT stable at 3.6 ish, at least at my tech level. It will boot and validate over 3.9, never did get over 4.0 though. Not sure if it came this way, or is due to lack of a proper burn in, or again just my tech level. When the 955 comes out, perhaps I will have better luck with that, and needless to say I will do a proper burn-in on the new chip just to eliminate that as an issue. *sigh* Still fast as shit, heh.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Well after spending the last 5 hours tinkering with my new ddr2 set, no improvements in overclocking stability. Can't push the fsb or the multiplier any higher than with the other brand. My best guess is my chip just has the unfortunate cap for being OCCT stable at 3.6 ish, at least at my tech level. It will boot and validate over 3.9, never did get over 4.0 though. Not sure if it came this way, or is due to lack of a proper burn in, or again just my tech level. When the 955 comes out, perhaps I will have better luck with that, and needless to say I will do a proper burn-in on the new chip just to eliminate that as an issue. *sigh* Still fast as shit, heh.



try the high voltage on stock clocks what you got to lose?
3.0 @ 1.5 v just make sure that temps stay low that is what i have been doing today lets see what happends tomorrow


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i have been reading on this Burn in a lot more and some say to put it on the highest voltage and lower clock and run prime or another stress program for a few hours a day for a few weeks and make sure temps stay down others say lower the volts as far down as possible on stock clocks and run that
> 
> very confusing might try the highest volts on low clocks and see were that gets me



Hmm...in regards to chip efficiency, assuming the burn-in affect is valid, I would think the lower voltage at stock burn in makes more sense. I would assume that would allow you to run higher clocks with less voltage, resulting in less heat, resulting in less stress, and again resulting in greater stability overall.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 1, 2009)

Of course at the same token, one could argue that a burn-in at under stock voltage could also create under stress on transisters and have the same negative affect as over-volting. Which could then lead one to argue that the burn-in affect is null and its just a simple matter of random luck at getting a chip that is better than another.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

heres what i read



> During the Burn-In you try to get as much hot electrons incorporated in the gateoxide as possible. The hot-electron effect is sensitive to voltage and temperature. The higher the voltage, the higher the effect, the higher the temperature, the lower the effect. Thus, you would run your CPU at minimum clockrate, maximum voltage and minimum temperature (remember, voltage and temperature are dependent of each other). The time needed to incorporate a sufficient number of electrons varies widely. It depends on the specific CPU and what you expect out of it.



kind of makes sence


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I could run 3,581Mhz @ 1.35V 100% stable. I conditioned the CPU to run on lower voltages @ higher clocks. ;-)



Now you say you conditioned it, but here's what I'm wondering. 

What is the difference between running the processor at stock clocks and dropping the voltage as low as you can, compared to running hte processor as fast as you can with the voltage as low as you can.

Isn't that the samething, and wouldn't the OCing actually be a better way to break it in. But thats always the goal of OCing running it at the lowest voltage for temps. So then whats the point of "burning in"?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Now you say you conditioned it, but here's what I'm wondering.
> 
> What is the difference between running the processor at stock clocks and dropping the voltage as low as you can, compared to running hte processor as fast as you can with the voltage as low as you can.
> 
> Isn't that the samething, and wouldn't the OCing actually be a better way to break it in. But thats always the goal of OCing running it at the lowest voltage for temps. So then whats the point of "burning in"?




you do the stock clock at low volts to be able to do higher clocks on lower voltages after a set time


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 1, 2009)

To really prove the that Burn-in has an effect or not, someone would literally have to test it out. Say....take 50 chips that have been "Burned-in", and then another 50 that are overclocked immediately....do that math and find the average OCCT stable clock and record the same for the voltage for added info. 50 is a rather small sample, and I realize no one can do this anyways, but that would be the way to see the affect or lack thereof. However, we could always pool together everyones 940 stats, for those that have and have not done a "Burn-in" and get a data sample that way.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> To really prove the that Burn-in has an effect or not, someone would literally have to test it out. Say....take 50 chips that have not been "Burned-in", and then another 50 that are overclocked immediately....do that math and find the average OCCT stable clock and record the same for the voltage for added info. 50 is a rather small sample, and I realize no one can do this anyways, but that would be the way to see the affect or lack thereof. However, we could always pool together everyones 940 stats, for those that have and have not done a "Burn-in" and get a data sample that way.



i am up for this on the 955 
who is getting one for sure and then split it down the middle those who burn in and those who dont 

but the people that burn in must do it exactly the same way which would be hard to keep track of
same with the one that get oced really fast 
too many variables to get an accurate result
but i am up for it count me in the maybe pile


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 1, 2009)

Your right, each would have to set the same volts at stock clock, and use the same stress program for the same amount of time. The reverse would be the same for the other control group. Everyone start out thier clocks at say...3.8(for example) and the same voltage, and again stress with the same prog and the same amount of time.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 1, 2009)

I will get a 955, although I wonder if anyone else is a nervous as I am about grabbing one of the first batch. Hehe


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I will get a 955, although I wonder if anyone else is a nervous as I am about grabbing on of the first batch. Hehe



i might but it seems the only major thing is AM3 and the DDR2/DDR3 memory controller 
every thing else is the same

i was one of the first to get the phenom 940 when it hit newegg


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, the way I see it, I want to take a shot at a better performing chip than I have now, not that I can honestly complain, any stable overclock for +500mhz or better  is outstanding in my book, im just mhz greedy. May as well spend an extra 40$ and get the new one with an extra 200mhz built in  lol, and then attempt this low volt burn in and see how it goes. Just wish AMD would hurry about and put out a press release announcing the release so I can start stalking newegg for the chip.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Well, the way I see it, I want to take a shot at a better performing chip than I have now, not that I can honestly complain, any stable overclock for +500mhz or better  is outstanding in my book, im just mhz greedy. May as well spend an extra 40$ and get the new one with an extra 200mhz built in  lol, and then attempt this low volt burn in and see how it goes.



you havent bought a 940 yet

i have seen april 20


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 1, 2009)

I've been using a 940.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

o ok so your saying instead of buying another 940 your going to buy a 955 
gotcha


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yup! Bingo!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

lol ok so whats the estimated price? 


i still have to sell my
9950 
8gb of DDR2 800mhz ram

maybe phenom 940?


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have read it will be released at the same price the 940 was when it was released. That was what 250$ or so?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I have read it will be released at the same price the 940 was when it was released. That was what 250$ or so?



i will sure get one if i can sell this stuff quick


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> you do the stock clock at low volts to be able to do higher clocks on lower voltages after a set time



Whats the difference between stock clocks at low volts and high clocks at the lowest you can run it on volts? Should be the same effect. Your running hte processor as fast as you can on the set volts you have.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whats the difference between stock clocks at low volts and high clocks at the lowest you can run it on volts? Should be the same effect. Your running hte processor as fast as you can on the set volts you have.



The idea behind the burn in, is that by running the stock clock at a lower volt and stressing it at that point will actually condition the chip to consistantly run at a lower voltage regardless of the clock speed.  The assumed difference being if you just start out at a high clock, you may have to use a higher voltage than you would have needed if you had performed the burn-in before hand.

Ultimately what you would want to do is burn in at the stock clock with a lower voltage, and then raise that clock...say 100mhz at a time, until your forced to increase volts due to BSOD's, and stress at each point until you eventually reach the clock your wanting. It is the safest way to overclock your chip and gives you first hand knowledge what each clock speed will require in voltage, makes it easier to tweak as well once you reach a clock you are satisfied with.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmmm... I'm just debating on whether I should or should not burn in. I never burned in my old 9850BE and I was running that at 3.2ghz on the stock cooler, which was better than most people could squeeze out of them. And I never burned in my 5000+ and it's runnning at 3.2Ghz 24/7 which is pretty darned good.

To clock the crap out of it asap or keep stock clocks... tough decision.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 1, 2009)

If it's already over clocked it's too late to perform a burn-in from what I understand. Must be performed on a new chip.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Hmmm... I'm just debating on whether I should or should not burn in. I never burned in my old 9850BE and I was running that at 3.2ghz on the stock cooler, which was better than most people could squeeze out of them. And I never burned in my 5000+ and it's runnning at 3.2Ghz 24/7 which is pretty darned good.
> 
> To clock the crap out of it asap or keep stock clocks... tough decision.



i didnt do that to my 9950 or my 940 but i will try it with the 955 since your only lowering the volts and no harm is done might as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Hmmm... I'm just debating on whether I should or should not burn in. I never burned in my old 9850BE and I was running that at 3.2ghz on the stock cooler, which was better than most people could squeeze out of them. And I never burned in my 5000+ and it's runnning at 3.2Ghz 24/7 which is pretty darned good.
> 
> To clock the crap out of it asap or keep stock clocks... tough decision.



I just run some benches at default on my CPU's then start overclocking little by little.  So far that has worked great for me.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just run some benches at default on my CPU's then start overclocking little by little.  So far that has worked great for me.


every one has a different way lol
i am going to try the high voltage on low clock for a few days and see were that gets me on the 955 
tjwo94 which one you doing the low volts on stock clocks

cp did you update your 32m thread i hit 10.06 @ 3.7 i am #33

post #1240 last page


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> cp did you update your 32m thread i hit 10.06 @ 3.7 i am #33



go to the thread and link me to your post.  I'll updated.  I must've missed it, sorry.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

damn it boys and girls I just got offered
and X58SO






and a 965 ES 




AMD or Intel

DAMN IT, Im so looking forward to playing with AMD again too!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> damn it boys and girls I just got offered
> and X58SO
> http://www.chip.ro/pictures/abc3991c5ce72f5b08f58ce3285eaf96.jpg
> 
> ...



how much you going to pay for that


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> how much you going to pay for that



500 if I do it......


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> 500 if I do it......



not bad at all 
its like basically free 

you going to jump on that?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just run some benches at default on my CPU's then start overclocking little by little.  So far that has worked great for me.



Umm yeah, I just stab it up to max safe voltage, and take it as far as it will go. lol.

I do not have the patience to do a burn in. A typical chip for me makes it about 1/2 hour without any OCing. lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> not bad at all
> its like basically free
> 
> you going to jump on that?



Yea I'm jumping on it...!

Then I'm going to do AMD as well!

So two setups a coming but I'm going to have to sell some parts which will happen next week,


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Yea I'm jumping on it...!
> 
> Then I'm going to do AMD as well!
> 
> So two setups a coming but I'm going to have to sell some parts which will happen next week,



how do you do it maybe you can hook me up with some amd stuff


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Yea I'm jumping on it...!
> 
> Then I'm going to do AMD as well!
> 
> So two setups a coming but I'm going to have to sell some parts which will happen next week,



So, you feel like sending me some AMD stuff? lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> So, you feel like sending me some AMD stuff? lol.



Might have to buy the board wile(don't know yet)

I'm planing on buying the board myself which is 300 for a FX board.

IDK yet....could all go south too!

You just never know.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Might have to buy the board wile(don't know yet)
> 
> I'm planing on buying the board myself which is 300 for a FX board.
> 
> ...



Oh, I know how quickly these things can go south. Just look what happened to us with Palit.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

They did like what was done with PALiT!

Need goals that we can set and so forth blaalbalbalbalba you already know.....pm me for more ? if you needs


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Oh, I know how quickly these things can go south. Just look what happened to us with Palit.



what happend?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> what happend?



We were sponsored by Palit. It lasted a couple months, then they pulled out.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

economy BS happened


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> economy BS happened



Yeah. I think they could've done well here, if they would've just stuck with it. We were getting some good PR out there.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> We were sponsored by Palit. It lasted a couple months, then they pulled out.



man that sucked you got to keep some free hardware while it lasted tho 

i would like to get sponsored by anybody even Bk would do


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.teampalit.com/showthread.php?t=5742
Wile E[ocLIT]
8800 GT 1GB

3DMark Vantage - P6740 No hwbot rankings ORB compare #1 8800GT single card on the ORB
3DMark06 - 17359 Hardware rank = 1 hwbot compare ORB compare
3DMark05 - 26590 Hardware rank = 2 hwbot compare ORB Compare
3DMark03 - 40267 Hardware rank = 14 hwbot compare ORB compare
3Dmark01SE - 69442 Harware rank = 11 hwbot compare ORB compare
Aquamark 3 - 255370 Hardware rank = 6 hwbot compare

Also holds the fastest single 8800gt at TechPowerUP


FROGGY|ocLIT| 

3rd on ORB - w/ 5th and 6th scores for 9600GT that is
Hardware awards (PALiT):
#2 2x GeForce 9600 GT in Aquamark with 261369 marks 16.6 points
#3 2x GeForce 9600 GT in 3Dmark 2005 with 27646 marks 11.6 points
#3 2x GeForce 9600 GT in 3Dmark 2006 with 19289 marks 7.9 points
#5 Athlon XP 3200+ in PCMark 2005 with 2803 marks 1.3 points (7300GT AGP)

Also holds the fastest AND was in the top overall ten with the 9600GT
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72114

Still holds 10th place

DaMulta

http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=GPU_1278
3Dmark 2006 Hall Of Fame (multiple cards) (view top 100)
720489

1. 3Dmark 2006 - 22746 marks - DaMutla[LIT] (Overclocking TeamPalit) - (2x GeForce 8800 GT 102... @ 700/900mhz [#1 2x GeForce 8800 GT 1024 Mb in 3Dmark 2006] )

Also had the 2ed fastest 8800GT SLi score on ORB

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72114

Held the fastest SLi in Vantage at Techpowerup for some time also.
Currently in 18th place-Note All my video card scores were done with STOCK COOLING

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72114

Also held number 1 SLi score at techpowerup for a year
I still hold 8th place and this is from the time of the release of the 8800 I am still faster than faster cards.

Before oCLIT- TeamATi I only ran AMD totally funded by myself
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72114

I still hold the fastest AMD setups there. It makes my feel warm inside when I still see my scores holding up to this day.

Held 10th place at XS as you know the top oc website in the world. From that time that page has been reset sadly.
The only record of it happening
http://www.teampalit.com/showpost.php?p=69535&postcount=3
XS link
http://www.teampalit.com/showpost.php?p=69535&postcount=3


Other things I did besides overclocking
790i Ultra Spray Paint Mod Log
This has been seen by thousands of people on TPU, XS, and other websites that posted it
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79885

Crossfire X1950XTX/X1950XTX WORKS!!!!!
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38667

Also made this news with 3dfx
3dfx VSA-100 cards run over Windows Vista and 7 beta
http://www.3dfxzone.it/news/puntatore.php?uid=9202

DOM

http://www.hwbot.org/user.do?userId=6948&hardwareGoldAwardsLimit=10#hardwareGoldAwards

[#1 GeForce 9600 GSO in 3Dmark 2006] #1 GeForce 9600 GSO in 3Dmark 2006 with 16277 marks - 6.5 points
[#1 Radeon X800 XL in 3Dmark 2005] #1 Radeon X800 XL in 3Dmark 2005 with 8436 marks - 6.4 points
[#1 GeForce 9600 GSO in 3Dmark 2005] #1 GeForce 9600 GSO in 3Dmark 2005 with 28115 marks - 5.3 points
[#1 Xeon X3350 in SuperPi] #1 Xeon X3350 in SuperPi with 11 sec - 3.7 points
[#1 Xeon X3350 in CPU-Z] #1 Xeon X3350 in CPU-Z with 4320.27 mhz - 3.7 points
[#1 GeForce 9600 GSO in 3DMark Vantage - Performance] #1 GeForce 9600 GSO in 3DMark Vantage - Performance with 6804 marks - 3.6 points
[#1 Xeon X3350 in wPrime 1024m] #1 Xeon X3350 in wPrime 1024m with 4min 51sec 420ms - 3.6 points
[#1 Xeon X3350 in wPrime 32m] #1 Xeon X3350 in wPrime 32m with 9sec 140ms - 3.5 points
[#1 Xeon X3350 in PiFast] #1 Xeon X3350 in PiFast with 22 sec - 2.6 points
[#1 Xeon X3350 in SuperPi 32m] #1 Xeon X3350 in SuperPi 32m with 11min 16sec 450ms - 2.4 points
2x silver trophy [#2 Radeon X800 XL in 3Dmark 2001] #2 Radeon X800 XL in 3Dmark 2001 with 51186 marks - 7.1 points
[#2 GeForce 9600 GSO in Aquamark] #2 GeForce 9600 GSO in Aquamark with 274052 marks - 4.1 points
5x bronze trophy [#3 Radeon X800 XL in 3Dmark 2003] #3 Radeon X800 XL in 3Dmark 2003 with 17051 marks - 4.0 points
[#3 GeForce 9600 GSO in 3Dmark 2001] #3 GeForce 9600 GSO in 3Dmark 2001 with 80589 marks - 3.2 points
[#3 GeForce 9600 GSO in 3Dmark 2003] #3 GeForce 9600 GSO in 3Dmark 2003 with 43462 marks - 3.2 points
[#3 Radeon X800 XL in 3Dmark 2006] #3 Radeon X800 XL in 3Dmark 2006 with 2580 marks - 2.9 points
[#3 Pentium 4 520 in wPrime 1024m] #3 Pentium 4 520 in wPrime 1024m with 35min 58sec 140ms - 1.8 points
3x medal [#5 Radeon X1950 XT in Aquamark] #5 Radeon X1950 XT in Aquamark with 165380 marks - 2.3 points
[#5 Pentium 4 520 in wPrime 32m] #5 Pentium 4 520 in wPrime 32m with 1min 7sec 170ms - 1.7 points
[#5 Pentium 4 520 in PCMark 2005] #5 Pentium 4 520 in PCMark 2005 with 5417 marks - 1.2 points


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

wow you guys kept busy


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I think I might go the route of OCing off the bat, but more conservative. Since I can completely understand that a chip clocked higher than normal can require a bloated volt number, I think I'm goign to go as far as I can on stock voltage. Should have the same effect and gets me a faster proc off the bat.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 1, 2009)

im always like watch this phenom II overclock video hit 6.5GHz and 45747 3dmark score the world 1 score 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB0J...ck_phenomiiblack.aspx&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 1, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I want to see a press release.



OK here's what tomshardware said for the 955 apr 20th not soon enough

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-phenom-cpu,7312.html


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

What I would do 

Turn the HT as low as it can go along with the new amd bus

Then set that chip at a really high voltage ALONG with a high DDR2 or DDR3 voltage and I mean scary high DDR2 2.4 2.5 DDR3 2.0-2.3v

Then crank that cpu up around 1.5v or 1.6v


Then turn up the ref clock till it started to go hay wire






Then

Turn up the AMD buss till it blacked screened on me.

Run a benchmark

Then start turning up the HT till it blacked screened then back it off

Then I would run a benchmark

Then start to slowly turn down the voltage on the cpu till it locked up

Then turn it up a bit more and see if I could turn up the reference clock some more.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Ok I'm idiot.  Didn't think about the whole admin thing. Hopin that is gone in W7.



Overview

   1. Logon to Vista using your usual account.
   2. Launch the cmd prompt - Make sure you select, 'Run as administrator'
   3. Net user administrator p£ssw0rD
   4. Net user administrator /active:yes
   5. Switch User, or logoff
   6. Logon as Administrator  Password p£ssw0rD 
      (Your password may be different!)
same thing in w7







Turn that stupid admin off and use the real admin

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...idden-administrator-account-on-windows-vista/


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 1, 2009)

Have I said you are the man lately Multa ?








 KrazEEEE Baby !!


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 1, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Of course at the same token, one could argue that a burn-in at under stock voltage could also create under stress on transisters and have the same negative affect as over-volting. Which could then lead one to argue that the burn-in affect is null and its just a simple matter of random luck at getting a chip that is better than another.



Yep, that's a fact!


----------



## Darknova (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice OC DV8tion


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Have I said you are the man lately Multa ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That what happened when you followed what he said to do? Even so 4.2Ghz on 1.35v... is that 24/7 stable or just validation.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 1, 2009)

Noooo that's not stable. It's ridiculous.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That what happened when you followed what he said to do? Even so 4.2Ghz on 1.35v... is that 24/7 stable or just validation.



says vcore 1.49 on the top right

also do this in bios not amd over drive


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn nice DV8tion, 4.2 on 1.49 Vcore, Good stuff.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 1, 2009)

AOD is WEIRD !!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> AOD is WEIRD !!



The only thing it's good for(last time I used it) is for suicide oc after a bios oc for a cpu-z val lol
and tweaking memory to it's frying point.

Do ocing in bios


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah my memory is the weak link in the chain here I think. I get core errors in occt at weak OC's but when I go up in the clocks it's always a memory error that gets me. Have a look at this and tell me what you think.
CPU
Ratio: 18.5
FSB Freq: 214
PCIE Freq: 100
DRAM Freq: 1115
CPU/NB Freq: 2508
HT Link: Auto
CPU V: 1.55
CPU/NB V: 1.35
CPU VDDA: Auto
DRAM V: 2.1
All the rest of the voltages are on auto
spread spectrum: Enabled
AI clock skew: Auto for both channels


----------



## Darknova (Apr 1, 2009)

Disable Spread Spectrum, that will help a lot. It causes instabilities with overclocks.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

turn that link crap off

spread spectum should be off

ai clock skew turn that off

CPU/nb turn to 1.40 to 1.45
cpu vdda 1.4v
cpu v looks ok

(can u run your memory slower for now?)






turn that cpu/nb as low as you can with HT at first

If you havent yet.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 1, 2009)

I can't turn HT Link off LOL how low you think it needs to go?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

as low as it can go at first


Why can't you turn it off?

This is why I liked the MSi 790FX board


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 1, 2009)

I dunno isn't it kinda like the fsb ? gotta be there but lower than the cpu/nb ?
I'm used to having multipliers for these things on my DFI boards.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

yes it's the new thing for AMD+/AM3

You can't have it higher than the HT(or it's the other way around)

Turn those two as low as you can nb/ht then then up the ref(the 200 one)


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 1, 2009)

You have no idea how much I miss my DFI boards ....... ASUS has always been the evil Sith in my OC world.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> You have no idea how much I miss my DFI boards ....... ASUS has always been the evil Sith in my OC world.



You think that's bad? Try going from a DFI/AMD setup to an Asus/Intel setup. lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You think that's bad? Try going from a DFI/AMD setup to an Asus/Intel setup. lol.



I did but not DFi but all those bios's are the same lol

Damn it's like WTF does this do and what the hell is this for lol


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

I dunno man that Genie BIOS that the DFI boards have ..... Every little pickin way you can adjust something ..... they got it in there. Worried that they were goin titts up though. If they hold out I'll go back. But I can't really complain about the results I been gettin.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I did but not DFi but all those bios's are the same lol
> 
> Damn it's like WTF does this do and what the hell is this for lol



No, the DFI bios definitely has more options than just about any other manufacturer. Especially in reference to ram settings.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

CPU/NB Freq: 2508mhz

well i think that should personally be 2ghz, i mean the NB shouldnt be more than 2ghz and the HTT shouldnt be more than around 2ghz


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No, the DFI bios definitely has more options than just about any other manufacturer. Especially in reference to ram settings.



My 790GX LP Jr. is lacking in the ram settings for some reason.  I'm not concerned however, since this is the first DFI board that has embraced my axeram.  Running 1000mhz 2.1v 4 4-4-12!! 



MilkyWay said:


> CPU/NB Freq: 2508mhz
> 
> well i think that should personally be 2ghz, i mean the NB shouldnt be more than 2ghz and the HTT shouldnt be more than around 2ghz



No way!  Get that NB as high as you can go and keep the HTT around 2ghz.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

i have a CPU NB FID multi i have no idea what to do with it, its at 8x but i figured it should be at 9x in the end i found out it dosnt matter what i set it at as it always goes to 2ghz

why does the NB have to be higher than 2ghz?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 2, 2009)

So does having the HT Link and NB Freq high do anything in games?
My HT is at 1800mhz on my Kuma, I have no idea what it is on a 720 and how high they go lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> So does having the HT Link and NB Freq high do anything in games?
> My HT is at 1800mhz on my Kuma, I have no idea what it is on a 720 and how high they go lol



does it do anything lol i dont understand why ocing the NB would do anything to performance


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 2, 2009)

Then whats the point? Higher epeen scores?


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

lol i have no idea wait till erocker tells us whats up with the NB

i understand that by adding in more NB voltage i can get higher clocks tho but i dont add to much just like 150mv

EDIT: on my old setup i never had any NB settings now i have voltage and a CPU NB FID multi that i have no idea what does lol

i dont want to change ram to much beyond the usual settings coz its gota lot of ram settings


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

okay this is funny i have 2 sticks of the exact same ram except ones has a different cooler colour

they are rated at 5-5-5-15 1.8v coz they are not the best but okay but one stick according to cpuz runs at 5-5-5-18 lol i dont understand that, im going to for no reason swap the ram slots see if its one of those random isnt picking it up right things

maybe it does run like that? lol it dosnt matter does it


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 2, 2009)

Did you get them in a kit? They make revisions to ram alllll the time.. My corsair sticks, according to newegg, are suppose to do 5-5-5-18 1.9v but on the packaging it says 5-5-5-15 1.8v. And they run at that too.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

Will they do 3-3-3-10 at 2.0-2.2v?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 2, 2009)

Uhh don't know, and probably wont try lol I don't like running ram over 1.8v.. I've had SO much ram die on me it's not even funny anymore. It's just sad.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=539035

no its not a kit i bought them separate yeah maybe it is that but why would the newer stick be rated with a looser timing? yeah i know just by a hair

what fracking ram would do 3-3-3-10 at 2.0-2.2v? lol i want some


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2009)

From what I understand higher NB means less bottlenecking between whatever and whatever... lol  HTT not so much.   Seriously that's all I know/was told.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

All my ddr2 did that speed.....

Hell at one point and time I had 4 sticks doing it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

lol so your same boat as us, i dont think i need to run it over 2ghz

if you ever figure out what CPU NB FID is tell me

i must have shitty ram then


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> if you ever figure out what CPU NB FID is tell me



That I do know! 

HEX = Volts HEX = Volts
00 = 1.5500 14 = 1.3000
01 = 1.5375 15 = 1.2875
02 = 1.5250 16 = 1.2750
03 = 1.5125 17 = 1.2625
04 = 1.5000 18 = 1.2500
05 = 1.4875 19 = 1.2375
06 = 1.4750 1A = 1.2250
07 = 1.4625 1B = 1.2125
08 = 1.4500 1C = 1.2000
09 = 1.4375 1D = 1.1875
0A = 1.4250 1E = 1.1750
0B = 1.4125 1F = 1.1625
0C = 1.4000 20 = 1.1500
0D = 1.3875 21 = 1.1375
0E = 1.3750 22 = 1.1250
0F = 1.3625 23 = 1.1125
10 = 1.3500 24 = 1.1000
11 = 1.3375 25 = 1.0875
12 = 1.3250 26 = 1.0750
13 = 1.3125 27 = 1.0625



DaMulta said:


> All my ddr2 did that speed.....
> 
> Hell at one point and time I had 4 sticks doing it.



Wait.. at what speed?  My RAM should be able to do it, though I kinda like it like it is.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

4x to 30something x multi is what my bios has, mine isnt hex decimal

fuck so does it change NB frequency or voltage?

here is a pic of my bios like
http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/DSC00658.jpg

thats all the wrong settings tho! that is what i had it at ages ago 2 days ago i think


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

This is what I did with DDR3 and I couldnt get it any lower.....

Ask wilie about how many sticks of DDR2 I have fried in my life time tho


At 1000-1100 I have had DDR2 at 3-3-3-10 at 2.0v to 2.3, hell I pumped 3.0v into DDR2 before with my old MSI board.

erocker you don't remember me with AMD chips in the 06 thread.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

when i can be assed tomorrow i will reinstall the OS and try a higher clock, for now tho this is good for me like

3.6ghz 1.4v


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's a good run down on the whole Htt link / nb thing
The NB has to be higher from what I understand because the Htt link attaches to it feeding it and it would crash if it cam in faster than it could process/send it out. 

http://www.madshrimps.be/printart.php?articID=909

and here is a decent guide with some helpful tables

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=596023


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Here's a good run down on the whole Htt link / nb thing
> The NB has to be higher from what I understand because the Htt link attaches to it feeding it and it would crash if it cam in faster than it could process/send it out.
> 
> http://www.madshrimps.be/printart.php?articID=909



thanks ill read that before i go to bed its mad late in scotland like 2.46am


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

I edited it ... look at the guide


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

yep that's why I said what I said yesterday about clocking up AMD progs


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

The HT Link has to be equal or lower than the NB frequency at all times due to the design.

so i have a HT link frequency setting and i can choose say 2ghz so if i choose it to be like 2.2ghz my NB can run at that?


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

It's still confusing as HE** .... it worked for me though. 

And I still don't know how this happened. :shadedshu

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24319&d=1238577601


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

it says your v core is 1.49 but its set to 1.35v and its at 4.2ghz?


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

It was set at 1.45 .... that clock can't be right either. It crashed out on me halfway through opening cpuz. Like I said it's just freakin weird. I was hopin someone else had had that kinda thing happen with AOD so they could explain it to me.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> It was set at 1.45 .... that clock can't be right either. It crashed out on me halfway through opening cpuz. Like I said it's just freakin weird. I was hopin someone else had had that kinda thing happen with AOD so they could explain it to me.



Don't oc in AOD OC in bios


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

Gotta say it gets ya stoked when the number is up in the 4.2 range though. Stable or not it is a moral boost. I gotta get some better memory. The system is rock solid at 3727. a couple hours on prime95 and I can game at higher than that. So I'm thinkin' the system is good to go I just need to get my ref clock up past 207 x18 multi will work on that end. I has to be in the nb and htt multipliers that is what I was playin with.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Gotta say it gets ya stoked when the number is up in the 4.2 range though. Stable or not it is a moral boost. I gotta get some better memory. The system is rock solid at 3727. a couple hours on prime95 and I can game at higher than that. So I'm thinkin' the system is good to go I just need to get my ref clock up past 207 x18 multi will work on that end. I has to be in the nb and htt multipliers that is what I was playin with.



I bet if you clocked in the BIOS, you could get it a lot more stable. OCing with software is never as good.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not ever gonna argue that. Proof of concept to me is what happens when you flash the bios in windows ..... bad things. That was pretty much a suicide run at a cpuz and a top 5


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

i cant seem to get my ram to run 1t command rate.  always craps out, the voltage was upped some, and it is running at stock speeds.

5-5-5-18 800mhz 2.0 volts 2t

what would you guys think to ajust to make 1t,  i cant get it to go there.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> i cant seem to get my ram to run 1t command rate.  always craps out, the voltage was upped some, and it is running at stock speeds.
> 
> 5-5-5-18 800mhz 2.0 volts 2t
> 
> what would you guys think to ajust to make 1t,  i cant get it to go there.



Most DDR2 won't run 1t. Stick with 2t, but try to get 4-4-4-12.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

One cool thing about amd over drive is learning how to tweak the !@$!@ out of your memory.

Be careful tho you can fry ram in a sec.....Just ask my buddy Wile before he tells off on me.

DV8tion work on ocing with Bios. You can always just reset your bios when you fail, and also save your bios that your working with. So you could have suicide runs, and also normal oc saves.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> One cool thing about amd over drive is learning how to tweak the !@$!@ out of your memory.
> 
> Be careful tho you can fry ram in a sec.....Just ask my buddy Wile before he tells off on me.
> 
> DV8tion work on ocing with Bios. You can always just reset your bios when you fail, and also save your bios that your working with. So you could have suicide runs, and also normal oc saves.



You are the unequivocal expert at frying ram, D.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn straight!

I also know how to oc the crap out of DDR2 lol


----------



## Josh81 (Apr 2, 2009)

Gonna be joining you guys soon 
Still debating on whether or not to buy the x4


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

Josh81 said:


> Gonna be joining you guys soon
> Still debating on whether or not to buy the x4
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2762/29467377.jpg



Welcome the the dark place of BE's


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Damn straight!
> 
> I also know how to oc the crap out of DDR2 lol



Hence....



Wile E said:


> You are the unequivocal expert at frying ram, D.



I'll see what I can get at 4 4-4-12 at 2.3v's but no more than that!!!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> Hence....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see what I can get at 4 4-4-12 at 2.3v's but no more than that!!!



My axeram would do over 1000Mhz CAS4 on 2.2V. I bet 1100+ is possible with 2.3V.


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2009)

Allright, I'm bored...  Let's see what these ol' sticks got!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

Come on go for the 3-3-3-10

Don't be a pussy about it! go 2.4v if you have to!

I knows you have a fan on them erocker


Mahahahah peer pressure


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

my sticks cam rated 1066 5-5-5-15 2.3v for the 2x2 set.


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2009)

No fan on them atm..  2.22 they seem to be getting hot.  Looks like 1040mhz at 4 4-4-12 is the limit...  They seem to perform great at 1000mhz though...

This is all at 2.17v's (real)  These sticks are really crammed together.. putting a fan on them now...


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

got a better clock, i got the SS, but it crashed when i clicked the validation button in cpu-z.

as you can see i got my new 28" monitor, the SS is 1920 x 1200...


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

i see left 4 dead on there

i was thinking about buying it
majic jack? i didnt know anyone bought that lol

btw Nice clock


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i see left 4 dead on there
> 
> i was thinking about buying it
> majic jack? i didnt know anyone bought that lol
> ...



couldnt do it on just watercooling, i had to tie in my ice bucket.

home depot bucket with copper coils.  filled with ice, then water, then salt.

coretemp was reporting 62^ F before i jacked the multiplier, i didnt try re-openning it afterward, i was fixated on getting the screenshot before it died!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

on 1.56v?


----------



## Darknova (Apr 2, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> lol i have no idea wait till erocker tells us whats up with the NB
> 
> i understand that by adding in more NB voltage i can get higher clocks tho but i dont add to much just like 150mv
> 
> ...



From an article I just read, overclocking the NB also allows the CPU to access the L3 cache faster. Crank it up heh.

EDIT: Oh MilkyWay, read This


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> on 1.56v?



i dont think thats correct, on m3n-ht boards when you up the htt(reference clock) from the 200 stock, it also auto ups the voltage, i had it set to 1.55, my guess is it was around a true 1.6xx


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> i dont think thats correct, on m3n-ht boards when you up the htt from the 200 stock, it also auto ups the voltage, i had it set to 1.55, my guess is it was around a true 1.6xx



ah ok because i was like wow nice if you did it on 1.56 
you should take a pic of the setup you use might try it myself if you dont mind


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> ah ok because i was like wow nice if you did it on 1.56
> you should take a pic of the setup you use might try it myself if you dont mind



i think it was cdawall that told about the boards doing that with the vcore and i have noticed it myself.  moving the htt changes the voltage automatically.

its not a hard setup to make, get the copper tubing used for fridgerator water lines, a bucket, and the hose to connect the tubing into your loop.

coil up the tubing inside the bucket,

fill it with ice to the top, then same with water, and then the SALT makes the temperature drop bigtime, it melts the ice below the freeze point.  and puts an extra kick in it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> i think it was cdawall that told about the boards doing that with the vcore and i have noticed it myself.  moving the htt changes the voltage automatically.
> 
> its not a hard setup to make, get the copper tubing used for fridgerator water lines, a bucket, and the hose to connect the tubing into your loop.
> 
> ...



might try this if i can get the parts thanks for the info


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> might try this if i can get the parts thanks for the info



any ace hardware, home depot, lowes, etc.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

$50 copper tubing
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=4198-27953-02006&lpage=none


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> $50 copper tubing
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=4198-27953-02006&lpage=none



a little much, i have maybe 5 ft of tubing underwater.  am i correctly seeing 50 ft there?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> a little much, i have maybe 5 ft of tubing underwater.  am i correctly seeing 50 ft there?



yup 
you think the sell by the ft?


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

home depot and ace hardware do, lowes idk


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

$6.81
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100485927


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> $6.81
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100485927



there you go!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> No fan on them atm..  2.22 they seem to be getting hot.  Looks like 1040mhz at 4 4-4-12 is the limit...  They seem to perform great at 1000mhz though...
> 
> This is all at 2.17v's (real)  These sticks are really crammed together.. putting a fan on them now...



O yea mem gets real hot past 2.2v

Good work


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome clocks MasterX !  And that monitor is lookin tasty, is that the BenQ 28"?


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

Jeez Multa do you ever sleep ?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Jeez Multa do you ever sleep ?



Yes. I got a good few hours in.....
Insomniacs
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=66136


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

720 BE with 4th core unlocked at 3.3Ghz stable, trying for more. Have only had the proccy for 4 hours. Let me know how we can go higher. Would love to join the club.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 2, 2009)

When are you gonna get a AM3 system D?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When are you gonna get a AM3 system D?



in the coming weeks(955 is on the 20th as you know)


----------



## Darknova (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> in the coming weeks(955 is on the 20th as you know)



What motherboard will you be using? The MSI GD70 one you pointed out a while ago?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

That's the one I'm planing on.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 2, 2009)

Let me know what it's like. Had a good time with AMD MSI boards, but a bad time with Intel boards by MSI, so it'll be nice to know if they've continued their good quality AMD boards


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok so I have gone upto 3.3Ghz with the 4th core unlocked, it gets into vista and works pretty well but OCCT is not stable. I am attaching a cpuz link. My NB is at 2000 Mhz and the Hypertransport is at auto, do I need to change this? Also this is only with the multi as of now. SO ram remains unchanged at 800 Mhz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=539337


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

@MAV2000- What are you system specs. What mobo, memory etc ... Kinda need it to help with the OC. 
Send ShadowFold a PM he'll get ya signed up for the club. he's not around all the time.


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

Have updated the specs in my System specs button. This should give a good idea of the system I am running. Tried OCCT @ 3.4Ghz, but failed with a messege that there is a problem in core #2. SO I guess thats the bummed core.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice specs dude^

What voltage are you giving it?

I fail OCCT with x4 cores on my 720 @ 3.5GHZ, max voltage i've tried to stabilise is a bit above ......  .


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

AM currently OCCT testing at 1.4v at 3.3Ghz. What was the best you could pull off?

Temps dont seem to be a problem right now, am idling at 35-36 with it going to 44-45 during OCCT.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, i'm on the anti-OCCT boat, I instantly fail at 3.6ghz. But with  P95  I stabilise for a few hours and call it stable.
So far its working out for me. I havent BSOD with my current oveclock, and i've gamed for hours, encoded stuff, everyday tasks i'm good with prime95 stability.

I'm at 3.6ghz @ 1.45V on x4 cores.  Havent messed with x3 cores stability yet 

IDK if my temps are off, i'm pretty sure they are. Cuz I idle at 19-20C and load @ 32C . This is with no case and AC Freezer Xtreme and 2x60mm fans on the HS.


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok will try prime, lets c how it goes. Am able to go through 3dmark vantage at 3.5ghz. BTW can you help me with the NB and HT speeds? I have my NB 2000 Mhz and the HT speed at 1000 Mhz, with HT multi at Auto. I have not moved the cpu multi yet.

Your temps are low as hell...in India thats not going to happen, specially in summer.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 2, 2009)

I run my NB x12 (2400) most of the time, although I bench at x13 or x14. Im not sure what kind of V you have to give it to run that high. FOr x12 stock will suffice or bump it up .5V.

As for HT, I leave it at x11 most of the time.

For stablility testing I think you should leave it at, where you want to run your HT and NB speeds at. Makes it less of a process IMO.

But for benching, drop your HT to 1800 and depending on what your benching up the NB.


Yea temps are really low, I doubt they are accurate. I just add 10C to it though, just to be precautious. Hopefully when I get my WC setup, those will be my real temps


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok no go for prime at 3.4, works fine at 3.3, so now I need to work on my ram settings, probably reduce multi and up the core, lets c.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Jeez Multa do you ever sleep ?



Hanns G 28 from newegg.com


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When are you gonna get a AM3 system D?



heres one for you shadow

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1294626&postcount=2732


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2009)

After much stability testing this is my 24/7 stable setup.  Folding away right now.


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey erocker, what would be your cpu score in 3dmark vantage...just wanted to check whether to stick to 3.3, 4 core or look at 3 core and overclock to like 3.8 or so.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't get anywhere near those clock speeds erocker. How are people getting way up to 235 ?


----------



## Enmity (Apr 2, 2009)

hey guys...what can i use to clean my cpu/hs? would meths be too harsh? ...contact cleaner? or isopropal alcohol right?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> got a better clock, i got the SS, but it crashed when i clicked the validation button in cpu-z.
> 
> as you can see i got my new 28" monitor, the SS is 1920 x 1200...
> 
> [url]http://amdforce.com/images/cpu-z-4-02-2009a.bmp[/URL]



its honestly not that much better than my 945 did on plain old water....4.22ghz


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its honestly not that much better than my 945 did on plain old water....4.22ghz



You just need HTR cadwall


----------



## JATownes (Apr 2, 2009)

Enmity said:


> hey guys...what can i use to clean my cpu/hs? would meths be too harsh? ...contact cleaner? or isopropal alcohol right?



I always use isopropyl alcohol,  but IDK if that is considered "correct".


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its honestly not that much better than my 945 did on plain old water....4.22ghz



mines not an ES, your ESs seem to be several steps ahead of the non ES models.

I doubt mine will ever reach an excess of what i got now without freezing it to -xxx degrees


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> You just need HTR cadwall


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> mines not an ES, your ESs seem to be several steps ahead of the non ES models.



no actually my chip was not only older than yours it was a full memory controller revision behind your chip. RB-C1 yours is RB-C2 that puts it AT LEAST 4 weeks newer than my chip and look anywhere and its commonly known that retail chips have been clocking higher


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

the speed i use 24/7 is 3547 mhz  215 x 16.5, i could do higher but my room gets warmed up pretty easily higher than that.  and i can do that speed at 1.360V and under 100^ F at load.

My 24/7 is identical to the overclock i posted except lower voltage and the multi is 16.5 instead of 20

i keep the NB and HTT clocked up high!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> the speed i use 24/7 is 3547 mhz  215 x 16.5, i could do higher but my room gets warmed up pretty easily higher than that.  and i can do that speed at 1.360V and under 100^ F at load.



i can do the same but my 24/7 was 3.9ghz @1.55v


----------



## Enmity (Apr 2, 2009)

JATownes said:


> I always use isopropyl alcohol,  but IDK if that is considered "correct".



oh ok, so would meths be too harsh then? i just need to find out whether i need to buy something that'll do the trick, or if the meths i have at home will be ok lol...*budget buyer*


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

editted my previous post


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

I just got my 4gb of DDR2 1066 from tj going to put them in brb


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

Enmity said:


> oh ok, so would meths be too harsh then? i just need to find out whether i need to buy something that'll do the trick, or if the meths i have at home will be ok lol...*budget buyer*



isopropyl alcohol the 90% is what I use. I use it to clean all sorts of things. When I'm cleaning video cards up I just pour it on it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2009)

Enmity said:


> oh ok, so would meths be too harsh then? i just need to find out whether i need to buy something that'll do the trick, or if the meths i have at home will be ok lol...*budget buyer*


Use Isopropanol 99% (isopropyl Alcohol)
its cheap and works..


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> editted my previous post



my NB was @3ghz for 4.22ghz


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

i dont see a gain going over the 2500 mark, do you?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> i dont see a gain going over the 2500 mark, do you?



with the ram pushed high i did


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

i dont feel like burning my 8 gigs of ram, its clocked up to 860 at 5-5-5-18 2.0V


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

That's it I gotta get more ram ... friggin a I am tired of this not bein able to run my ref clock up past 212.  LAME I tell ya!


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 2, 2009)

XMS2 and dominator are my favorites


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

These kingstons really bite. Factory timings are 5-5-5-18 2.3v They are volted out from the start.
I got them back off to 5-7-7-27 and runnin 2.15v 24/7 at 207 clock. They push to 212 at 2.4v for a clock run but get really shakey. Doesn't matter if they are at 800 or 1066 to start with either.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm personally a huge Crucial memory fan. The cross ship, take memory back even if it's your fault they fired. They are very helpful in finding your problems(like finding out that your memory controller on the CPU is causing hell of problems)

They also make good damn memory and make their own memory.

I ordered tons of ram last year. The best company is them IMO. Every other brand was DOA every 5 sets or so. With them that rarely happened, and then it got to a point I would just pay more for less problems.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'm personally a huge Crucial memory fan. The cross ship, take memory back even if it's your fault they fired. They are very helpful in finding your problems(like finding out that your memory controller on the CPU is causing hell of problems)
> 
> They also make good damn memory and make their own memory.



I must say I love my Tracer Reds, never should have left Crucial ^_^


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'm personally a huge Crucial memory fan. The cross ship, take memory back even if it's your fault they fired. They are very helpful in finding your problems(like finding out that your memory controller on the CPU is causing hell of problems)
> 
> They also make good damn memory and make their own memory.
> 
> I ordered tons of ram last year. The best company is them IMO. Every other brand was DOA every 5 sets or so. With them that rarely happened, and then it got to a point I would just pay more for less problems.





Darknova said:


> I must say I love my Tracer Reds, never should have left Crucial ^_^



yep now who else would have DDR3 sticks labeled as 1066 that do 2000+


----------



## Darknova (Apr 2, 2009)

cdawall, do me a favour? Run the Everest Cache and Memory benchmark and take a SS?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 2, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> i dont see a gain going over the 2500 mark, do you?



I get about a .5 difference in Wprime with my NB from 2400 to 2600. It also makes a hell of a differnce in Write speeds, according to Everest.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2009)

Darknova said:


> cdawall, do me a favour? Run the Everest Cache and Memory benchmark and take a SS?



would love to but 955 is still having issues running over 4x multi ordered a 720BE next day on the egg


----------



## Darknova (Apr 2, 2009)

cdawall said:


> would love to but 955 is still having issues running over 4x multi ordered a 720BE next day on the egg



Fair enough, just trying to prove to a friend that DDR3 is better in raw bandwidth and latency terms


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

hmmmm bandwidth yeah. Latency I'm not so sure.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

Sage has some kick arse DDR3 I think .... if he's be so kind as to run a bench and post it


----------



## Darknova (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I saw an SS of someone with DDR3 pulling a 39ns latency, best my DDR2 can acheive is 46ns


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 2, 2009)

Heres keenan 720B.E DDR3 rig vs. my DDr2 (NB @ 2.8+)

Faster in all fronts ddr3 FTW


----------



## Darknova (Apr 2, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about, any idea what RAM he was using for the DDR3 run?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 2, 2009)

OCZ pc12800 7-6-6-20 1T, Me thinks.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2009)

dont worry i have some ram to push

2x2GB D9JNL
3x1GB HCF8
6x1GB Elpidia non-hyper
2x2GB nanya<-should be good for kicks
2x1GB nanya<-should be good for kicks


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 2, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Sage has some kick arse DDR3 I think .... if he's be so kind as to run a bench and post it



Theyre OTW, should be here by the weekend. But they will be sitting in the box they came til mid april

I went overboard with my spending on some WC gear, and other items. When I shouldve bought me a AM3 board.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 2, 2009)

This is the best I got ... memory wise anyway


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Theyre OTW, should be here by the weekend. But they will be sitting in the box they came til mid april
> 
> I went overboard with my spending on some WC gear, and other items. When I shouldve bought me a AM3 board.



:shadedshu shoulda got the am3 board!


----------



## Darknova (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey that's good for DDR2 DV8tion.


----------



## Enmity (Apr 2, 2009)

alrighty, i have 50mls of isopropyl alcohol, cotton buds and a sticky mess between my 940BE and S1284 Achilles heatsink to sort out tonight..then i'll be giving ocz freeze a run for its money. I want 3.8Ghz stable at least.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 2, 2009)

cdawall said:


> :shadedshu shoulda got the am3 board!



I know man  to me,

 but there was so many deals on the BST section, I couldnt pass them up. Hopefully DFI decides to come out with a AM3 board in the next 2 weeks THen it would be a smart move on my part


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

i keep getting thread errors whe i run wprime 
i did 2 new things to my system today

1. Install w7 
2. 4gb of 1066 Dominators


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hopefully DFI decides to come out with a AM3 board in the next 2 weeks THen it would be a smart move on my part



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136067 ?


----------



## Enmity (Apr 2, 2009)

that dfi board looks kick ass!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2009)

overdrive can change my multi unlike everything else woot!

oh and volts are correct


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 2, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136067 ?


SCHWEET!

Whoa, Im glad I didnt pull the trigger last week.

Did that just appear today?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2009)

I havent really looked at AM3 boards, but I just ordered my PII 720 BE so I took a look yesterday for the first time and there it was. So not really sure. That board looks dead on the same as my DFI M2RSH though, wonder if it's all the same just able to run DDR3. They are both at the same price even.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

no idea what the issue is its stable enough i'm posting@4ghz right now...


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 3, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I havent really looked at AM3 boards, but I just ordered my PII 720 BE so I took a look yesterday for the first time and there it was. So not really sure. That board looks dead on the same as my DFI M2RSH though, wonder if it's all the same just able to run DDR3. They are both at the same price even.



Man that wasnt even on my radar, Damn XS has been down for so long. IDK what is around the corner anymore

I guess yeah its DDR3 ready, full ATX 3Xpci-ex16 lanes, also has AM3 socket. What else IDK..


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Master}{ (Apr 3, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/539569.png
> 
> 
> no idea what the issue is its stable enough i'm posting@4ghz right now...
> ...



asus bios fail


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> asus bios fail



no joking its fail on both of my asus boards to the crosshair II and M4A78T-E bastards oh well 4ghz is looking nice going for higher now

oh and 3d i tossed in a 2x1GB kit of HCF8's just for you


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 3, 2009)

Crank them up


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 3, 2009)

hows about adding me to the member list on the front page, im in the records @ 2nd place but not in the members list anywhere lol.

and hop on msn so we can chat


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Crank them up



i cant set the ram spec any higher than DDR1066 as the bios==fail but so far i have done 1200 CL7@stock volts lol


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is as far as I went last night/ early this morning (using AOD). As soon as I hit apply with a 20x multi I got a bsod, otherwise that would be 4Ghz.







What do you guys recommend for a max safe 24/7 voltage? I know AMD state's 1.55v as max safe, but how far do you guys think I could go without destroying this chip? I want to keep it for about a year or maybe longer so idk how much I should give it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

I wouldn't go above 1.48v for 24/7 clocks honestly.


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I can't get anywhere near those clock speeds erocker. How are people getting way up to 235 ?



My NB is at 1.4 and I bumped up the HTT voltage to 1.25.  I'm actually running the same proc. speed, with a 2500mhz NB and a 2000mhz HTT now.  The farthest I've gotten my bus up to so far is 265.  It's a matter of setting the correct divider for the HTT and keeping it around 2000.  Oh, my chipset is also water cooled, that may be helping.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> My NB is at 1.4 and I bumped up the HTT voltage to 1.25.  I'm actually running the same proc. speed, with a 2500mhz NB and a 2000mhz HTT now.  The farthest I've gotten my bus up to so far is 265.  It's a matter of setting the correct divider for the HTT and keeping it around 2000.  Oh, my chipset is also water cooled, that may be helping.



i get 300 on my 780A stock volts for everything but that was @4x








toying with the chip right now


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

DV8tion

Sometimes you lower your muti to get there

Your NB could be to high

Your HT could be to high

That's why in real bios you should set them at their lowest setting

Also do this with your memory

Now in AMD with the memory controler on the cpu

YOU HAVE TO have high DDR voltage along with the CPU at the same time

Other wise if you just have high CPU voltage without high DDR voltage kiss your CPU good by
This can work the other way too, having to high of DDR voltage without high CPU voltage you can kiss your memory controler goodby which kills ddr over and over....it drives you nuts because you don't know what your doing wrong.

---

So go to bios

Turn HT all the way down, turn NB all the way down, turn memory all the way down.

Turn your muti down too, but not really low, 

Turn up CPU voltage and DDR voltage along with NB Voltage(just don't go crazy with it but you still need to because voltage will pass through there.

Then Crank that ref clock up past 300.

When you get it to 300 then turn up your muli till you hit your max out and then start to turn up NB then HT

You will not be able to turn them up so high untill you turn your prog down. Benchmarks(3dmark06.vantage)will tell you where your sweet spot will be.

This is going to take you about 4 hrs or more.....
After that

AOD start turning your mem settings down one by one and running the AOD bench test. When it fails go back and try another setting. IF you don't know what a setting is (google)


Hope this helps you!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

ok now remember this is just on air










DaMulta said:


> DV8tion
> 
> Sometimes you lower your muti to get there
> 
> ...





not 100% true on the cpu+high DDR volts i ran several chips @3vdimm and cpu@1.55v no issues at all. only time i killed a chip (my 720BE) was vdimm @3.5v and cpu @1.4v


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2009)

cdawall said:


> ok now remember this is just on air
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090402/Capture026.jpg
> ...



Some are just more resilient than others. Take D's word for it, he's the master at killing AMD mem controllers. lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

cpu 1.55v is high

you killed your chip when it was too low at 1.4

there is two different heats in the chip, if they are unbalanced too much it fries them.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Some are just more resilient than others. Take D's word for it, he's the master at killing AMD mem controllers. lol.



this is true and mine was a ES chip with the older C1 revision memory controller



DaMulta said:


> cpu 1.55v is high
> 
> you killed your chip when it was too low at 1.4
> 
> there is two different heats in the chip, if they are unbalanced too much it fries them.



meh i still win as the 1st to kill a 720BE though  day 2 after release


oh and 4ghz is stable


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I wouldn't go above 1.48v for 24/7 clocks honestly.



psst if temps are good I would run 1.6v all day


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> psst if temps are good I would run 1.6v all day



I wouldn't. Not on 45nm anyway. Temps don't do anything to help against electron migration.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> psst if temps are good I would run 1.6v all day



chicken  1.65v on water for a couple of months


making my way up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> hows about adding me to the member list on the front page, im in the records @ 2nd place but not in the members list anywhere lol.
> 
> and hop on msn so we can chat



hey great run master   I know you hit me up on MSN earlier.  I just got back from the gym bro.  I'll be on later.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I wouldn't. Not on 45nm anyway. Temps don't do anything to help against electron migration.


Electron Migration on the Amd 45nm chips are not a big issue... The Silicon they Incorporated into the chip build helps with that problem at higher volts


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 3, 2009)

Multa ... I've been working in bios like I said with the AOD thing it was just a run at a big number ... bypassing the boot issue LOL. 
My problem is I don't have multipliers just the freakin speeds that the multi's would give you. I', working on it now. 
I did try the lowered proc multi down to 14.5 and only got up to 217 before no boot. 
Gonna try the nb and htt settings .....

my nb is at 2460 wich near as I can tell would be 12x and my Ht is at 1845 which would be 9x. System reports DRAMM:FSB ratio is 16:6 of course I can't find a way to change that in this friggin asus BIOS.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Electron Migration on the Amd 45nm chips are not a big issue... The Silicon they Incorporated into the chip build helps with that problem of higher volts



AMD's can take voltage like a champ!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> AMD's can take voltage like a champ!!


Ya Know it D 
its been Provin


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Ya Know it D
> its been Provin



1.8v on a little TT rad    things are a champ.  These 45nm's have proven to take it like a champ as well.  Thats what I love about AMD!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Multa ... I've been working in bios like I said with the AOD thing it was just a run at a big number ... bypassing the boot issue LOL.
> My problem is I don't have multipliers just the freakin speeds that the multi's would give you. I', working on it now.
> I did try the lowered proc multi down to 14.5 and only got up to 217 before no boot.
> Gonna try the nb and htt settings .....
> ...



AOD?


you have muti in bios along with ref


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 3, 2009)

the only proper multi I have in bios is the cpu multiplier. 
AOD you know AMD overclocking thingy.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> the only proper multi I have in bios is the cpu multiplier.
> AOD you know AMD overclocking thingy.





Have you figured out how to add up your clocks on paper?

An old fashion paper notepad is awesome to have when it comes to ocing


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Ya Know it D
> its been Provin



They haven't been out long enough for it to have been proven. I'll wait to see how these things hold up to high voltage when they've already been out for a year or so.

Electron migration usually gets worse on a smaller process. I've personally killed 2 65nm Brisbanes by running them at 1.55V 24/7 under water. Took about 9 or 10 month for them to die.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

By then they should of already of been dead lol then you have good reason to tell the old lady. Hey it just died IDK it hasnt happened in a long time....I don't think it was anything I did lol

Upgrade time without the normal fuss hehehe


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 3, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Have you figured out how to add up your clocks on paper?
> 
> An old fashion paper notepad is awesome to have when it comes to ocing



have a look.......
A lot of work in that ...pathetic


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> By then they should of already of been dead lol then you have good reason to tell the old lady. Hey it just died IDK it hasnt happened in a long time....I don't think it was anything I did lol
> 
> Upgrade time without the normal fuss hehehe



How the hell do you think I got this build (started off with a Q6600 at first), and the 6400+ in the AMD rig? lol


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 3, 2009)

heck 9-10 months is long enough for a proc to live right ?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> have a look.......
> A lot of work in that ...pathetic



Lower your ram speed and all the multis D told you to lower. Look for additional settings in the Memory Configuration sub-menu.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

So what clocks are you 720 owners getting on stock voltage? That's probably gonna be my 24/7 speed, the highest I can get on stock voltage.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> heck 9-10 months is long enough for a proc to live right ?



I guess it all depends on how much you spent on it. I don't dare kill this chip (at least without feeling bad, or having some sort of back up chip. You listening, D?), but I'll murder $100 chips with zero remorse. lol.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> So what clocks are you 720 owners getting on stock voltage? That's probably gonna be my 24/7 speed, the highest I can get on stock voltage.



I got about 3.2 - 3.3Ghz (Can't remember right now) on stock voltage and with a small bump you can get 3.4Ghz. I will go and see how high I can get on stock now.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 3, 2009)

I have tried lowering the ram settings I've got the timings loosened up ... 5-7-7-27 tried 4-6-6-12 at 800 no change there ganged and unganged  just flustered ... been at this since p2 stood for pentium 2 LOL frustrated is all and not thinkin' right. Glad some good folks willin to spin my head back around. LOL


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> have a look.......
> A lot of work in that ...pathetic



Try CPU rato at 13

Then ref at 300


13 x 300 = 3.9Ghz

Don't forget to turn your ram down and where your cmos reset switch is.



DV8tion said:


> I have tried lowering the ram settings I've got the timings loosened up ... 5-7-7-27 tried 4-6-6-12 at 800 no change there ganged and unganged  just flustered ... been at this since p2 stood for pentium 2 LOL frustrated is all and not thinkin' right. Glad some good folks willin to spin my head back around. LOL



Lower HT and NB buss 2.....you can turn them up after you find your cpu max out point


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

Wile E said:


> They haven't been out long enough for it to have been proven. I'll wait to see how these things hold up to high voltage when they've already been out for a year or so.
> 
> Electron migration usually gets worse on a smaller process. I've personally killed 2 65nm Brisbanes by running them at 1.55V 24/7 under water. Took about 9 or 10 month for them to die.


Ummm.... i disagree W!!! Take a look at earlier posts when CD and myself were having a Voltage Pisn match. 
Besides Google it and its in Black n White.....Well from what they say went into the build anyways


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

By the way when you up that FSB 200 guess what your ram does  It goes faster


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL I got a jumper me and that have been pals lately. I know the formulas
My problem is I took the multi down to 14 and the fsb still wont go above 217. 
I'll give it a shot though.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you turn your memory to 667? Your HT, and NB settings?

I didn't know if you knew the foumlas 

Not saying your stupid trying to make you feel that way or anything like that(just trying to help )


Also sometimes there are FSB holes like 217 218 219 220 221 wont work then all of a sudden 222 works and then on.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Ummm.... i disagree W!!! Take a look at earlier posts when CD and myself were having a Voltage Pisn match.
> Besides Google it and its in Black n White.....Well from what they say went into the build anyways



Short burst of voltage for benching don't usually kill chips. Prolonged exposure to high voltage will kill them, however. Trust me, I've been victim of it many times. Good cooling does not make more voltage safer once you pass a certain point.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 3, 2009)

ok here we go settings and it booted


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> ok here we go settings and it booted



Good man broke your FSB problem


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 3, 2009)

<---- had head up his butt disease LOL the timing on my ram ...  had something that didn't match. Damn I'm an idiot.:shadedshu


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Shadow, can i be added to the members list pls!


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 3, 2009)

I had to send him a PM


----------



## Enmity (Apr 3, 2009)

alright heres where im at for now. Can i be added to members list plz?


----------



## Fatal (Apr 3, 2009)

Sweet overclock Enmity  not sure if they are taking any more people to the club I asked some time ago have not been added


----------



## Enmity (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks man, im still just playin with it aye, im still not all that clued up with overclocking these chips but its going sweet as


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

Updated first post. I should be getting my 720 today hopefully..


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Updated first post. I should be getting my 720 today hopefully..



Sweetness, have fun OC'ing it, and possibly unlocking the fourth core!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

It is the right batch, my mobo just has to be up for it.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 3, 2009)

Eureka  I have made a discovery ! The VDDA voltage setting is 2.5v on auto, however if you max it out 2.8v it will make stable clocks possible with lower CPUv and previously unstable at any voltage clocks stable sometimes


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 3, 2009)

Can you provide a pic of this setting? Maybe my bios doesn't have that setting because I haven't seen it before.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, I just updated my bios and my idle temps seem to have gotten lower, WTF?!







Something is seriously screwed up here, it definitely is not that cold in my room or even outside..........


----------



## Darknova (Apr 3, 2009)

That's no worse than mine that says it's at a constant 40'C.

AOD is the only utility that gives me the proper temps.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 3, 2009)

Well the bios reports the idle temps at 7c to so idk. And i'm running Windows 7 now so I can't use AOD.

EDIT: Ok, I found the fix for aod in W7 and it reports the same thing..........


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 3, 2009)

I have the same issure with my 720


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 3, 2009)

Enmity what videocard(s) do you have?




DV8tion said:


> Eureka  I have made a discovery ! The VDDA voltage setting is 2.5v on auto, however if you max it out 2.8v it will make stable clocks possible with lower CPUv and previously unstable at any voltage clocks stable sometimes



ill have to play with this, i took a chance and cranked the voltage(vcore) as high as i could using the fsb and lowered HT and NB settings, but all that power couldnt stabalize 4285 fully and i couldnt cross that line even unstably....   i think it was around 1.65-1.7x Vcore  .    maybe this is the key... VDDA, i have it but i have never touched it since i wasnt sure what it did, and there was no mention in the manual.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> Enmity what videocard(s) do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm @4.2ghz on air so far  1.45v and only using AOD


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 3, 2009)

955?


----------



## Enmity (Apr 3, 2009)

Master i have 2x HIS iceQ 4850's - the standard editions not turbo - they dont seem to overclock for shit lol...but that could just be a crossfire thing?

My corsair xms2 doesn't seem to wanna move over stock speed at 4-4-4-12@2.1V either which i find quite weird...im running it unganged - would ganged be better?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> 955?



yep full retail chip


----------



## Devtech (Apr 3, 2009)

i have a M3N HT Deluxe (BIOS 1701)  paired with a AMD P2 940 BE overclocking at 3.7ghz Being cooled by a Thermaltake SpinQ

I have ran Orthos for 12 hours and have not seen any issues.

the following picture is my Bios Settings:




and my results on CPU Z:




Anyone with anymore knowledge on this motherboard can share with how to see a bigger increase on cpu speed and a more stable overclock? everything ive tried over any of these settings have resulted in a BSOD unfortunately


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

that cooler is not the best for oc'ing you may have hit your max with temps


----------



## Devtech (Apr 3, 2009)

cdawall said:


> that cooler is not the best for oc'ing you may have hit your max with temps



Core temp wouldnt show anything over 47c when Orthos was running and Full loading the cpu.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

Devtech said:


> Core temp wouldnt show anything over 47c when Orthos was running and Full loading the cpu.



core temp can be up to 20C off on the 940BE the 955 is the 1st chip i have seen with a corrected temp monitor


----------



## Devtech (Apr 3, 2009)

cdawall said:


> core temp can be up to 20C off on the 940BE the 955 is the 1st chip i have seen with a corrected temp monitor



what would you suggest to read a correct temp reading on the cpu?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 3, 2009)

Devtech said:


> what would you suggest to read a correct temp reading on the cpu?



i use Hwmonitor and core temp they both seem to say the samething


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

Devtech said:


> what would you suggest to read a correct temp reading on the cpu?



PC probe from asus's temp monitor sweet seemed pretty close



Assassin48 said:


> i use Hwmonitor and core temp they both seem to say the samething




they both measure the same internal temp diode which like the temp monitor on a brisbane is off


oh and look at the volts+clock on this


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 3, 2009)

cdawall said:


> PC probe from asus's temp monitor sweet seemed pretty close
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i was wondering my temps were high even tho i have a wc setup on some ultra kazi fans on the rads

so the asus temp monitor works on all mb or just asus branded?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i was wondering my temps were high even tho i have a wc setup on some ultra kazi fans on the rads
> 
> so the asus temp monitor works on all mb or just asus branded?



just the asus

here is proof cpuz validation is way flawed


----------



## Enmity (Apr 3, 2009)

some seriously low voltage haha


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

Enmity said:


> some seriously low voltage haha



thats actual voltage


----------



## Devtech (Apr 3, 2009)

looking at the AI Suite Temps and coretemp + hwmonitor they all differ maybe 2-3c


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Well my 720 came in and guess what, here's the good news!






Then here's one of the heatsink and CPU, good thing I won't be using that weak heatsink.






And the new RAM, I was running DDR2 800 before, see how screaming fast I can get this stuff, if I can get my 4th core up and running looks like this setup will be sticking around for a while.






Right now I am updating my bios to the oldest versio nthat supports PII's then gonna give the 4th core a run, hopefully it fires up. There are so many options ofr ACC in this bios. I can select how muhc + or - I want to give each core, and steppings P0, P1, P2, and P3. So I'm kinda lost atm.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

Mine didn't come in today unfortunately. Tomorrow hopefully..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2009)

That sucks, if you ordered it off the egg as the OEM one like I did hope you get a 0904, I was jumping aorund when I seen those numbers. I explained it all the gf and I didn't care that she had the look on the face like "why are you telling me this?"


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

Devtech said:


> looking at the AI Suite Temps and coretemp + hwmonitor they all differ maybe 2-3c
> 
> [url]http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4539/tempsd.jpg[/URL]



maybe they corrected it....my 945ES and 720BE were both duds as far as temp monitors go both reported ~20C which was below room temp PC Probe showed 46C which was what a temp probe showed so i was happy


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

No I got it off of someone. It's an older batch, 0851. I hope it unlocks..


----------



## Devtech (Apr 3, 2009)

ya i dont know ive always had luck on the right temps as far as coretemp went. now to figure out how to push for a bit more juice >.< been trying same numbers from people off the thread that have my same board but ive had 0 luck so far so i dont know what im doing wrong.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No I got it off of someone. It's an older batch, 0851. I hope it unlocks..



damn maybe i just had bum chips 


but then again my 945 was like 0825 or some shit like that but my 720 was one of those 904's that did unlock to bad i killed it


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

Mine is older right? I think it's one of the original batches.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Cd, did your mobo that you ran the 720 just have ACC on/off or did it go in depth to +/- per core and different steppings?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 3, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well my 720 came in and guess what, here's the good news!
> 
> http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/1551714/1024/Computer/PII-720-BE-0904-batch.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks like you got a winning stepping

I know erocker explained what those P0,P1,P2,P3 settings where for somewhere in this bigass Thread.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

Set ACC to auto


It goes Off, Manual(+2, +4, +8 etc) which I have no idea what those do and auto. Auto is what unlocks it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2009)

I set it to auto the first time I dropped it in, saved the bios and it turned off after that (not reset), but the comp says unrecognized proc right now, I'm making a boot stick as we speak, then hopefully unlock this bad boy.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

How many threads/cores does it say? It will say Phenom II X4 20 I think


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2009)

I wasn't able to boot with it on auto before, my bios isn't up to date, doesn't recognize a PII. So I'm updating it to the oldest bios that will recognize a PII and giving that a shot. Will say results soon USB stick is half way through formatting with bootfiles atm.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok this is strange.... I set my bios to default because I was trying to get the 4th core to boot up. I just got the newest CPU-Z and my 720 is running at 3ghz on a 15x multi when I touched nothing....


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

On the non-PII bios? That's to be expected, it probably sees it as a 945


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, got it on the new bios, running it right now on auto, it isn't showing the 4th core. I don't want  to really look through 59 pages for Po, P1, P2, P3. Anyone know what this should be on?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

Some boards just don't do it. DFI is top quality stuff, they probably fixed it with the first release


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 3, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Ok, got it on the new bios, running it right now on auto, it isn't showing the 4th core. I don't want  to really look through 59 pages for Po, P1, P2, P3. Anyone know what this should be on?



PM CP, he should know also.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe, either way if someone does know what these steppings do let me know. For now I'm gonna go drop the voltage as low as I can and get ready to condition this chip. If it only runs on 3 cores thats fine with me, puts me in a better upgrade path, then I can move up to AM3, then later pass this chip to my GF and get a quad, and so on.

Where as if this unlocks I'm kinda stuck and have to move this whole mobo/ram/proc to her then buy a bunch at once for myself.

Also what about the old PI B2 TLB fix, I disabled that, don't think that would have any effect though.



3dsage said:


> PM CP, he should know also.



Who is CP?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2009)

lol


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Cd, did your mobo that you ran the 720 just have ACC on/off or did it go in depth to +/- per core and different steppings?



my 720 was on a 780A not AMD based


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

GRRR I hate spring. I get like 30-40c temps now instead of 11-20c


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Well got it stress testing on 1.152v as we speak, gonna let that run for a bit then see how much lower I can go.

Anyone happen to know a vista gadget that shows 3 core procs usage? I always used one that said Dual and Quad, and it won't show the tri, can't seem to find another that does either.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

Hit CTRL+SHIFT+ESC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Chicken Patty!



yes?  did I miss something?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh I know you can see it by having the device manager up, but it's just nice to have a gadget right there that tells me mem/cpu usage instead of having to open another window. I'm thinking there might not be a gadget that will show that 3rd core though 

BTW now running at 1.120v, I can't go lower than this, I tried the notch under and it locked up right after getting into windows.



Chicken Patty said:


> yes?  did I miss something?



Yep, what are the steppings for in ACC, P0, P1, P2, P3 also theres another option in there C1, then if I hit that it asks me to enter a value. What does what and what and does any of this need to be touched for attempt to wake up my 4th core on my 720 BE?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well 1.120v seems to be the magic number, gonna hit up some gamign with it, then leave Prime 95 on when I head to work. See how much of an improvement I see vs my old 5000+


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh I know you can see it by having the device manager up, but it's just nice to have a gadget right there that tells me mem/cpu usage instead of having to open another window. I'm thinking there might not be a gadget that will show that 3rd core though
> 
> BTW now running at 1.120v, I can't go lower than this, I tried the notch under and it locked up right after getting into windows.
> 
> ...




which option is the one that says C1?


The stepping for PH II is P3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2009)

It's for NV VID or something to NB vid. And when I open it I can set the value, it says min = 0000 and max = 007F.

P3 huh? Well Guess I'm gonna restart and see if I can fire up that 4th core.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Stepping didn't seem to work, comp still booted fine and ran stress tests fine. Would that NB setting change anything? It's looking slim here.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

Enmity said:


> Master i have 2x HIS iceQ 4850's - the standard editions not turbo - they dont seem to overclock for shit lol...but that could just be a crossfire thing?
> 
> My corsair xms2 doesn't seem to wanna move over stock speed at 4-4-4-12@2.1V either which i find quite weird...im running it unganged - would ganged be better?



yes, ganged i think will make instability at higher clocks more frequent, but i have found that it does seem to make the memory perform better clock for clock.  it added about 300 points to my 3dmark06 runs.  but it is more prone to finding instability.



Devtech said:


> i have a M3N HT Deluxe (BIOS 1701)  paired with a AMD P2 940 BE overclocking at 3.7ghz Being cooled by a Thermaltake SpinQ
> 
> Anyone with anymore knowledge on this motherboard can share with how to see a bigger increase on cpu speed and a more stable overclock? everything ive tried over any of these settings have resulted in a BSOD unfortunately



Match CPU-NB voltage to cpu Vcore up to 1.5V  i dont recommend moving the NB Voltage any higher than that but keep it syncronized to the Vcore, or as close as possible without crossing 1.5

Turn off ganged mode while your moving clocks, but try turning it back on after you have your stable overclocks, ganged will make instability more frequent but it boosts memory performance.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sort of like Dual Channel vs Single Channel on Early DDR Motherboards.


Master}{ said:


> yes, ganged i think will make instability at higher clocks more frequent, but i have found that it does seem to make the memory perform better clock for clock.  it added about 300 points to my 3dmark06 runs.  but it is more prone to finding instability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

NOWHERE, can i find an official definition of VDDA Voltage!!!!

anyone here know for sure wtf it is!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 4, 2009)

I have no idea what it is either, all I found was this thread on it.(Go to the last post on the page)


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

i have now seen several explanations for what it is, all different!!!!


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think there is any definition anywhere MarsterX. All I know is in my trial and error I found out it works for stability. Maybe someone with connections at AMD could find out the real deal on it.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

ok heres the definition!

IDK WTF it does exactly, but it does seem to increase stability BIG f***ing time!

i just tried it out for the first time.  i went to VDDA 2.7x volts on the Asus M3N-HT motherboard!

i used cpumark to max out the cpu usage after upping my clocks to 3860!

CPU = 3860
HTT = 215   (214.5)
Vcore = 1.45
CPUNB = 1.45
CPUNB multi = 12
NB speed = 2570.x
ganged mode
Memory = 428.6   (857.2)  2.0v Corsair XMS2 4x2gb 5-5-5-18 2t

all stable unlike before it was only mostly stable.  maxxed the cpu usage and all is still well.

Last time i made 3800 was with 1.5 V  now im .5 lower.  with faster ram, NB, HT, etc...

I am attaching the stress tool i have used since my 3000+ sckt 754 machine, and a screenshot of my progress


on cpumark99 it is single threaded, just run 4 instances for quad cores, or for a basic test to see if its even mostly stable a single instance run will discover most instabilities.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I wish I had this option in my bios


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

editted previous post with Screenshot and utility


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

Im gonna go as far as i can stable and try to get a 3dmark06 validation and cpuz validation out of it.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 4, 2009)

It should be there somewhere Overlord ....I have never used a Gigabyte MB though. 

I was really shocked when I found out it worked so well for stabilizing a clock MasterX. Glad it worked for you too. I didn't notice any adverse temp effects from turning it up. Did you?

Edited to add this. Now AOD is completely freaking me out.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

nada, but i just made 3966 just upping multipliers with k10stat, im posting from 3966, and it passed cpumark99 flawlessly at this speed!

Temps jumped to 115^ F durring max cpu usage tho...   still @ 1.45 V

gonna attempt 3dmark 06 wish me lucks


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 4, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> It should be there somewhere Overlord ....I have never used a Gigabyte MB though.



I've looked through my bios setting may times but I don't think this MB has it, I even updated the bios to the newest one and it still isn't there


----------



## Devtech (Apr 4, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> ok heres the definition!
> 
> IDK WTF it does exactly, but it does seem to increase stability BIG f***ing time!
> 
> ...



hmm i must be doing something wrong in the bios i can set everything as you have it listed but i cannot for the love of me boot into vista with the HTT set at 215 and the multi at 18 that and i cant find this ganged setting in the Jumper Free Config window in the bios


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

Devtech said:


> hmm i must be doing something wrong in the bios i can set everything as you have it listed but i cannot for the love of me boot into vista with the HTT set at 215 and the multi at 18 that and i cant find this ganged setting in the Jumper Free Config window in the bios



thats because ganged is a RAM setting,  lol



3dmark06, it was on its way to a new record for me, i just know it, and wtf ever reason IDK, it crashed on deep freeze half way through!  the last fckin test!!!!

the system didnt crash, just 3dmark06, it just dissappeared and dropped to desktop, wtfwtfwtfwtf


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

i just tested deep freeze on 3dmark06 and it works fine, must have just been a fluke, i have temps and cpu usages on the second monitor on coretemp, nothing was bad.

cpu usage was 100% core 0 and 50% core 2   0% on core 1 and 3.  when it crashed.

and it survived max all cores on the cpu tests.  wierd?!?!?!


Retesting


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 4, 2009)

I have had problems with cores 1 and 2 dropping out on me. Not since I did the VDDA change but it has happened. Not sure if maybe I cooked this thing in my trials or what. . The proc never was stable for OCCT not even right out of the box at stock settings. I dunno. Starting to think I got a crap proc.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

it just dun it again....

does anyone know what the warning temperature is on phenom II, when you should worry.

i bounced off 125^ F durring the cpu tests but i dont think thats really concerning....


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 4, 2009)

I think it's somewhere around 55c.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 4, 2009)

According to AMD 60^c is the big red STOP temp. So i would think 55 would be the smart place to turn it down.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2009)

55c is top out on amd for me and 75 for intel


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

i dont mean personal, i mean acording to amd or so.

ok now i see dv8s post, 60c


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2009)

i have umm watched my chip do 100C no issues but i really realy wouldn't go off that


----------



## Devtech (Apr 4, 2009)

Master}{ what bios version are you using on your M3N HT?


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

1901, its a beta version but it is listed on the asus website.

i have found no bugs in it!

BTW i just got this little trinket.

i went for 4178 (19.5 multi) but it looks like i will need my ice bucket to go there still.  was hoping i wouldnt have to with the new vdda settings....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=540253


----------



## Devtech (Apr 4, 2009)

hmm maybe thats why im not able to push as hard, im running 1701 on mine but everytime i set the cpu multi to something that would push my cpu to 3.8+ghz i get a bsod .. getting pissed off at it cause i really cant figure out whats wrong.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 4, 2009)

This VDDA stuff is freakin me out .... Don't know what it is or why it works.  Wish one of our forum AMD connected types would get the full info for us on it.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 4, 2009)

Dev might be nothing I have read some steppings won't do it no matter what. Just luck of the draw. Haven't found a database with all them listed and how they clock yet.


----------



## Devtech (Apr 4, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> This VDDA stuff is freakin me out .... Don't know what it is or why it works.  Wish one of our forum AMD connected types would get the full info for us on it.



that would suck reason i got this was to actually oc it for bit more juice but w.e. i guess im stuck 3756ghz >.<


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> 1901, its a beta version but it is listed on the asus website.
> 
> i have found no bugs in it!
> 
> ...





Devtech said:


> hmm maybe thats why im not able to push as hard, im running 1701 on mine but everytime i set the cpu multi to something that would push my cpu to 3.8+ghz i get a bsod .. getting pissed off at it cause i really cant figure out whats wrong.



DO YOU HAVE THE EXACT SAME BOARD?

if its the exact same i can export my bios settings to file, and you can dump them to a flash drive and then the bios can pull them off the flash drive and load them, its called oc profile.

can save, export, and import bios saved settings to flash drives.


----------



## Devtech (Apr 4, 2009)

the board i have is the M3N HT Deluxe with Mempipe


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

mines without mempipe, but i think the boards bear no differences other than attachable ramsinks.

btw didnt you say you had vista, dont you know Vista = King Size *FAIL*

and BTW, i think i know why im knocking out of 3dmark06, chipset temp = 140^ F


----------



## Devtech (Apr 4, 2009)

i had a really bad run with my XP Pro 64bit havent had any issues with Vista Home 64 as of yet.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

you gotta get the right xp 64 bit, corporate VLA edition works wonders!

I run
Windows XP Professional x64 Corporate VLA Edition Build 3790 SP2

have a screenshot:





EDIT: uploaded my screenie to my server since TPU cropped it totally unreadably.


----------



## Devtech (Apr 4, 2009)

wouldnt mind trying that on a separate partition i bought my XP Pro 64 so that could have been why.

hmm nice i might just try to get my hands on it, time to go searching through Demonoid


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

or just ask me, i slipped mine with all the drivers for the board and gtx series videocards.

it would be a big transfer, i really customized the install, its no longer a CD, but a DVD!


----------



## Devtech (Apr 4, 2009)

that would be awsome.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 4, 2009)

VDDA 2.8x tries make chipset go BOOOM!

140 degrees F at idle!!

im rebooting to lower it now, and then goin to the outback for dinner BBL


----------



## Super XP (Apr 4, 2009)

Can you order me a nice steak dinner


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 4, 2009)

I found this Phenom OC'ing guide on Guru3d, hope it helps someone.



> CPU VDDA Voltage [2.6v] (*CPU voltage regulation circuits*)



That's all I can find on that setting.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 4, 2009)

turned mine down to 2.6 my temps on the chipset are all normal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I found this Phenom OC'ing guide on Guru3d, hope it helps someone.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I can find on that setting.



i believe the cpu vdda, is like the CPU PLL voltage on intels.  Meaning you are correct.  I think though, I could be wrong.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i believe the cpu vdda, is like the CPU PLL voltage on intels.  Meaning you are correct.  I think though, I could be wrong.



my board has CPU PLL but never new what it did


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> you gotta get the right xp 64 bit, corporate VLA edition works wonders!
> 
> I run
> Windows XP Professional x64 Corporate VLA Edition Build 3790 SP2



I started running XP 32 Vista 64 W7 64 

going to put linux on here and mayb Mac OS X


----------



## Darknova (Apr 4, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sort of like Dual Channel vs Single Channel on Early DDR Motherboards.



Erm...well, no.

Either way the RAM is working in dual channel mode. The difference is that Ganged is one huge 128-bit channel (ala Intel) where as Unganged is 2 separate 64-bit channels that can work independantly.

Ganged is better for benches, Unganged is better for encoding, multi-threaded apps and multi-tasking.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I just got back from work, had Prime 95 running the entire time (almost 8 hours now) and the 720 is running on 1.152v the whole time. Show with Everest a CPU temp of 40C and the cores are reading 33C, I would assume the CPU temp is the correct one. I'm pretty darn happy with that seeing as I have no pull fans on my rad yet.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well I just got back from work, had Prime 95 running the entire time (almost 8 hours now) and the 720 is running on 1.152v the whole time. Show with Everest a CPU temp of 40C and the cores are reading 33C, I would assume the CPU temp is the correct one. I'm pretty darn happy with that seeing as I have no pull fans on my rad yet.



should the high CFM be on the push or pull side because i have 2 of the apriva blu fans pushing and 3 ultra kaze pulling

i have never seen temps go over 50 even at 1.6v


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Pull is better because it grabs from everywhere instead of being concentrated on the areas like the fans blowing. 

I only got 1 fan I gotta put on pull side, I need to buy some of these so I can have 2 push and 2 pull.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 4, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Pull is better because it grabs from everywhere instead of being concentrated on the areas like the fans blowing.
> 
> I only got 1 fan I gotta put on pull side, I need to buy some of these so I can have 2 push and 2 pull.



Everybody says that, but my setup performs better in push. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Pull is better because it grabs from everywhere instead of being concentrated on the areas like the fans blowing.
> 
> I only got 1 fan I gotta put on pull side, I need to buy some of these so I can have 2 push and 2 pull.



your going to buy 2 boxes?


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 4, 2009)

Went to 3.8 Mhz, but at 1.5V, temps under control, with load temps being under 45, but not stable for 24/7 use. The temps were about 5 degs higher than at 3.2 and also the Volts are too high, Prime lasted for about 15 minutes under this config. ANy ideas on how to get it stable??

Config is updated under my system specs.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=540359


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Went to 3.8 Mhz, but at 1.5V, temps under control, with load temps being under 45, but not stable for 24/7 use. The temps were about 5 degs higher than at 3.2 and also the Volts are too high, Prime lasted for about 15 minutes under this config. ANy ideas on how to get it stable??
> 
> Config is updated under my system specs.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=540359



they way i started oc is like this

start at defalt
up the cpu X
keep going till its unstable then up the volt by 0.025 all the way up to 1.55 
see were that gets you

i have to redo my oc because i switched ram from 8gb 800 to 4gb 1066 and i did a multi boot OS
right now i am @ 3.4 on stock volts


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Everybody says that, but my setup performs better in push. I wonder why that is?



I guess not sure, I was pretty much going off what everyone said, I just know that 4 is going to be better than one.



Assassin48 said:


> your going to buy 2 boxes?



 Yes! I must have no copied the link, thats the box that 2GB of ram is going to JC316 in.

Here is what I meant


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I guess not sure, I was pretty much going off what everyone said, I just know that 4 is going to be better than one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol those are the fans i have in the pull and these are the push


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sitting here thinking weather I should fire up another stress test, or just OC the crap out of it and be done with it. Wonder how much time under Prime95 would be considered good conditioning.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Sitting here thinking weather I should fire up another stress test, or just OC the crap out of it and be done with it. Wonder how much time under Prime95 would be considered good conditioning.



atleast a week


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok got it upto 3.6 Ghz on all four cores. ANy help from you guys will be great. here is the cpuz validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=540419


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Seen the low voltage overclocking thread. And I can't drop down another notch on volts or it locks up, but it runs so smooth where I had it, so I bumped it up a notch to make sure the voltage and speed are as far apart as they can be.







Get to start the OC a bit early, I won't be lifting that voltage number for quiet a while though. Think I'm gonna stress it some more and see where it caps out. Then see if I can get more out of it each day, would be a good way to see if this is actually worth doing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well I just got back from work, had Prime 95 running the entire time (almost 8 hours now) and the 720 is running on 1.152v the whole time. Show with Everest a CPU temp of 40C and the cores are reading 33C, I would assume the CPU temp is the correct one. I'm pretty darn happy with that seeing as I have no pull fans on my rad yet.




congrats bro, temps seem very good


Wile E said:


> Everybody says that, but my setup performs better in push. I wonder why that is?



I agree wile e.  on my i7 setup, I switched the fans on my rad from pull to push and I saw about 5ºc on each core drop.  idle and load.  I was like


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like I made top 5 with this WPrime run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

great job erocker


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats screaming fast


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2009)

erocker said:


> Looks like I made top 5 with this WPrime run.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090404/12.5sec.jpg



i still want to see you top 9.25s


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2009)

If a free replacement chip/motherboard falls into my lap, I'll start the thing on fire trying!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2009)

erocker said:


> If a free replacement chip/motherboard falls into my lap, I'll start the thing on fire trying!



lol it wont die i ran mine up to 104C


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 4, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i still want to see you top 9.25s



Dude I topped it earlier today but couldnt get a SS quik enough. I'll try again tomorow.

I got some Dominators from Tiger today and Ram does make a difference, these things clock pretty good with some tight timings.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Dude I topped it earlier today but couldnt get a SS quik enough. I'll try again tomorow.
> 
> I got some Dominators from Tiger today and Ram does make a difference, these things clock pretty good with some tight timings.



mine was just pretty untweaked and stable enough to browse the internet lol

ram was only @DDR800 3-3-3-8


what was your cooling and settings for the run though?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 4, 2009)

cdawall said:


> mine was just pretty untweaked and stable enough to browse the internet lol
> 
> ram was only @DDR800 3-3-3-8
> 
> ...



My rigs on my desk, I have a AC Freezer Xtreme with 2x60mm fans pushing, and one 90mm ( i think) pointing at my NB and Ram.

CPU 3.9
NB 2.9GHZ  +.3V
HT link 208
Mem- 5-5-5-15-11 2T 1106

I know you can top that run, My rig was unstable as hell with those settings, LOL.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 4, 2009)

3dsage said:


> My rigs on my desk, I have a AC Freezer Xtreme with 2x60mm fans pushing, and one 90mm ( i think) pointing at my NB and Ram.
> 
> CPU 3.9
> NB 2.9GHZ  +.3V
> ...



BTW I got my D5 pump, Apogee GT block, and Alphacool res in the mail with the Sammy's. Its been a good day

EDIT: Damn quoted myself by accedent.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2009)

3dsage said:


> My rigs on my desk, I have a AC Freezer Xtreme with 2x60mm fans pushing, and one 90mm ( i think) pointing at my NB and Ram.
> 
> CPU 3.9
> NB 2.9GHZ  +.3V
> ...



my run was a very poor one now i know i have some work to do



3dsage said:


> BTW I got my D5 pump, Apogee GT block, and Alphacool res in the mail with the Sammy's. Its been a good day
> 
> EDIT: Damn quoted myself by accedent.



nice


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 4, 2009)

cdawall said:


> my run was a very poor one now i know i have some work to do
> 
> 
> 
> nice



What goin on with your Phase Setup?


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Everybody says that, but my setup performs better in push. I wonder why that is?



Me too.  It's because it works better.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 5, 2009)

the extra fan and HS i mounted ontop of my northbridge seems to be no help, my 780a northbridge is still @ 140 F with no matter of idle or load.  it fluxes between 135 and 141 F

i fully believe if i can get the damn NB cooled the hell off it will help with stability


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 5, 2009)

How about getting a waterblock for it?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> the extra fan and HS i mounted ontop of my northbridge seems to be no help, my 780a northbridge is still @ 140 F with no matter of idle or load.  it fluxes between 135 and 141 F
> 
> i fully believe if i can get the damn NB cooled the hell off it will help with stability



see mine never has that issue? only around 40C for the NB on my 780A guess thats the other difference between the crosshair II and the M3N-HT cause mine has a huge cooler on the NB


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 5, 2009)

I wonder if the coolers can be swapped between those boards, i might be able to find a dead crosshair


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 5, 2009)

Alright, I think I found my 24/7 clock here, can't really get it stable any higher than this, with reasonable voltage that is.









I still have a little more stability testing to do but I think this will be my 24/7 clock, for now.......


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> see mine never has that issue? only around 40C for the NB on my 780A guess thats the other difference between the crosshair II and the M3N-HT cause mine has a huge cooler on the NB



Can you give me a picture of the whole motherboard of your crosshair 2 looking down on it from the cpu socket, i want to see what the top(side) of the NB heatsink looks like clearence wise, 

like if it was mounted in the case, a picture looking over the cpu to the top of the NB!

EDIT i could have just said give me all around pictures of the center block from 45 degree angles relative to the MB

that was easier to explain lol




Supreme0verlord said:


> Alright, I think I found my 24/7 clock here, can't really get it stable any higher than this, with reasonable voltage that is.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090405/3.6Ghz.png
> 
> ...



up your VDDA by 2 settings then maybe you can do like me, i do 24/7 3550mhz  but only 1.35 V


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 5, 2009)

There's only one problem, my MB doesn't have the VDDA setting


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 5, 2009)

this is my new oc 3.7mhz with the 4gb of 1066 @ 5-5-5-15-2t

[url]http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/5214/14225074.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats bro, temps seem very good
> 
> 
> I agree wile e.  on my i7 setup, I switched the fans on my rad from pull to push and I saw about 5ºc on each core drop.  idle and load.  I was like





erocker said:


> Me too.  It's because it works better.



OK then. I thought it was just me. I was starting to doubt my results the last time I compared push and pull. Was starting to debate trying pull again.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> I wonder if the coolers can be swapped between those boards, i might be able to find a dead crosshair



it looks like they are spaced the same lol its worth a shot


these are out of a review


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 5, 2009)

This is what I did with my NB to make it run cooler. Got an immediate 4-5 degs fall in load temps from 45-40. Idle is now around 38. Will add one more fan to cover the full heatsink. These are 40X10 mm fans.

BTW wanted to check with you guys, can I run two of these fans on the same 3 pin mobo header. These are 12v fans, so one is not a problem. Had to buy the 3 pin header seperately and fix it up. SO can I run two of the same header?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 5, 2009)

Might want to get some heatsinks for the VRM's too man


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 5, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> This is what I did with my NB to make it run cooler. Got an immediate 4-5 degs fall in load temps from 45-40. Idle is now around 38. Will add one more fan to cover the full heatsink. These are 40X10 mm fans.
> 
> BTW wanted to check with you guys, can I run two of these fans on the same 3 pin mobo header. These are 12v fans, so one is not a problem. Had to buy the 3 pin header seperately and fix it up. SO can I run two of the same header?



Did you pull those off of those hard drive coolers, those work great for the chipset cooling.

Also do what ShadowFold said, cool those VRM's. That will help your OC.


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep, need to get some chipset coolers. Dont have much of a choice of that stuff where I live, so will have to make do with some basic anodised stuff. I bought that fan for like 3 dollars. They have a higher version which is based on the maglev technology and costs double, but would probably have no noise and would run at high rpm'. I have attached it using 3m double sided clear tape, so that it looks nice and not like a ghetto mod. I am probably going to add another fan and need your comments on weather that is ok, as I am a noob at electronics.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 5, 2009)

You need some heatsinks on these before you get anything for the NB


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> You need some heatsinks on these before you get anything for the NB
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090405/IMG_2170.jpg



he can get the enzotech copper ones they are the shit


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well the only thing available here is the swiftech ones which if checked out on newegg dont seem to cut much ice. let me look around and see if I can find anything better. Also I have a OCZ vendetta 2 cooler in there, which is not in the pic. So will these mosfet coolers still fit?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like i'm retiring from the PII club til the 955 comes out 


CD's gonna take my 720 to new levels


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Looks like i'm retiring from the PII club til the 955 comes out
> 
> 
> CD's gonna take my 720 to new levels



im gunna kill it


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> im gunna kill it



I plan on killing the 5400 as well, Never killed a chip before it will be my first "Fatality" 

I will take it to 3.8GHZ you'll see...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I plan on killing the 5400 as well, Never killed a chip before it will be my first "Fatality"
> 
> I will take it to 3.8GHZ you'll see...



lol now we see the difference between me and you i'm getting a $150 cpu and i'm 100% willing to turn it into molten silicon your getting a $50 chip and your going to try the same thing  i need to find a better place to put my money


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol now we see the difference between me and you i'm getting a $150 cpu and i'm 100% willing to turn it into molten silicon your getting a $50 chip and your going to try the same thing  i need to find a better place to put my money



I dont have the balls to go extreme on anything that cost more than 100$. I know your exteme when it comes to OCing Didnt you melt a 720 like a day after you got it?

I have my V-moded 8800gt that will be getting exteme voltage when I get my WC loop setup, I dont mind cuz I got i for Sub 50$ bones, thank God for Craigslist idiots.

As for the 5400, Its just gonna be a temp chip til the 955B.E comes out so IDC


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I dont have the balls to go extreme on anything that cost more than 100$. I know your exteme when it comes to OCing Didnt you melt a 720 like a day after you got it?
> 
> I have my V-moded 8800gt that will be getting exteme voltage when I get my WC loop setup, I dont mind cuz I got i for Sub 50$ bones, thank God for Craigslist idiots.
> 
> As for the 5400, Its just gonna be a temp chip til the 955B.E comes out so IDC



it made it 2 days thank you very much


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2009)

mine goes to car gf and PC so same basic thing


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> it made it 2 days thank you very much



Thats more reasonable


----------



## Enmity (Apr 5, 2009)

Alright guys on my ga-ma790fx-dq6 board i unlocked some settings in the bios...what do these things do? any idea what they should be set to?...

ht link width : auto - 8 bit - 16 bit
memclock tri-setting : disabled - enabled
bank swizzle mode : disabled - enabled
CKE Power Down Mode: disabled - enabled

It also unlocked "advanced chipset" which has the following settings which im confused with lol..
HT Link Control
IH Flow-control mode
HT link tristate: disabled - CAD/CTL - CAD/CTL/CLK
2x LCLK Mode
UnitID Clumping: auto - disabled - unit2/3 - unitb/c - 2/3 and b/c
PCIe_16_a Gen2 speed mode: auto - sw switch - HW switch
PCIE Delay time : 0-255
SB600 Spread Spectrum: disabled - enabled..

Any ideas on what could provide best performance/ stabilty with any of these settings?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 5, 2009)

Enmity said:


> Alright guys on my ga-ma790fx-dq6 board i unlocked some settings in the bios...what do these things do? any idea what they should be set to?...
> 
> ht link width : auto
> memclock tri-setting : disabled - enabled
> ...



Marked my suggestions, as for the rest of the settings IDK what theyre for.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thats more reasonable



lol it was a sad day not to all memory controllers+3.5vdimm=death


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 6, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol it was a sad day not to all memory controllers+3.5vdimm=death



WTF 3.5Vdimm volts the most I've ever tried on Ram was 2.4V and I was freaking out.

You got some juice in you bro


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2009)

3dsage said:


> WTF 3.5Vdimm volts the most I've ever tried on Ram was 2.4V and I was freaking out.
> 
> You got some juice in you bro



they were D9DCD's they can take it proven by the fact that they still work


----------



## Enmity (Apr 6, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Marked my suggestions, as for the rest of the settings IDK what theyre for.



Thanks for the info 3d - I'd really like to know what all those settings do that are related to HT link coz im fully stuck on them


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2009)

So far I have has it up to almost 3.9ghz. This wasn't stable, it could run SuperPi 1M, but 3sec in P95 would crash the 3rd core. Seems to like it right around 3.7ghz, will be playing with this some more.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm also shooting for 3.8 stable, I think that would be really sweet to have a 1Ghz overclock! Right now I'm just playing around with voltages, seeing if I can get it down to 1v stable, just because I was bored. Right now I'm stable at 2.4Ghz @ 1.088v and still going!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Lowest I went was 1.152 stable, but that was with the proc actually OC'd to 2.9ghz.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow that's pretty freaking good! I'm going to see if this will somehow help my overclocks at all, I hope it does. I found at stock speeds I was able to lower the voltage down 0.025 from my previous attempts so idk, maybe this burning in thing is working.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

Alright Good News!
getting dice pot next week
and if i manage to sell the things in my FS thread a new board and chip!
so take a look at the thread and buy something plz


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have any money so I can't buy anything.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Alright Good News!
> getting dice pot next week
> and if i manage to sell the things in my FS thread a new board and chip!
> so take a look at the thread and buy something plz



i would look at your FS thread but you have totally forgotten to post it dude!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> i would look at your FS thread but you have totally forgotten to post it dude!



oops sorry
FS thread:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90306

tell me if prices are too high plz


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> oops sorry
> FS thread:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90306
> 
> tell me if prices are too high plz



put it in your sig, thenyou cant forget!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

Done thanks for the tip


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

which of these is it, and do you know your asking more then they retail for?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...170147 50001550 1052329188&name=8GB (4 x 2GB)


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> which of these is it, and do you know your asking more then they retail for?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...170147 50001550 1052329188&name=8GB (4 x 2GB)



the platinum $90
but i am throwing in the fan with shipping but should i bring it down?


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

i dont have an interest in it, i was just curious.  it would recommend a slight decrease tho

if you get any waterblocks then you may peak my interest!  i need a replacement


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> i dont have an interest in it, i was just curious.
> 
> if you get any waterblocks then you may peak my interest!  i need a replacement



not right now maybe later on 
this is the one i am using right now
Alphacool_X2


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

acrylic, eeek, had a bad experience with a acrilic gpu block where it cracked at the fitting hole, leaked bad but nothing was under it but the speaker hole in the case thankfully.

im looking at this one to boost my flow speed, my 1 pump faces a lot of resistance.

http://www.swiftech.com/products/APOGEEDRIVE.asp


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

this one is pretty nice i have had to dissassemble my case a few times and havent had any problems and it keeps my cpu aroun 28 idle and under 50 at full load @ 1.56


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> acrylic, eeek, had a bad experience with a acrilic gpu block where it cracked at the fitting hole, leaked bad but nothing was under it but the speaker hole in the case thankfully.
> 
> im looking at this one to boost my flow speed, my 1 pump faces a lot of resistance.
> 
> ...



That's just and Apogee GT and MCP-350 sandwiched together. You'd be better off just getting the MCP-350 if you are only looking for more flow.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That's just and Apogee GT and MCP-350 sandwiched together. You'd be better off just getting the MCP-350 if you are only looking for more flow.



i need a block too, Im using the block from my original nautilus 500 watercooling setup, it works ok, but im 90% sure it is the cause of the slow flow in my loop.  it is pretty thin, and restrictive inside.  im buying it for both purposes.


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

Stuck at 3.6 on 3 cores, even with 1.55 v, cant go higher on the v as my mobo does not have the option. read something abt a VDDU, I cant see that in my bios settings, is there some other name I got to look for. Help guys...


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

try upping NB and HT volts


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

match CPU-NB volts to CPU Vcore Volts.  works half the time!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

Master my NB is way diff then my Cpu volts 
nb says 1.8 while cpu is at 1.36 thats by default in the bios



and are my prices to high havent had any offers but alot of views


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

I wouldn't pay more than 100$ for a 9950 considering you can get a 710 for 120$.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

so how much for both 9950 and zalman cooler?

i dont wanna overcharge but i also dont want to lose on it 
its got to be a win/win for every one
if i can if not i dont mind losing a few dollars


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

Sell them separate..


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

I am now an AMD Stock Holder 
E-Trade just sealed the deal.

as far as selling processors, i have owned phenoms 9500, 9600BE, 9650, 9850BE, 940BE
my cousin brought his pc up for the last lanparty and left with the 9850 as a open ended loan!

he was very happy!  his old cpu was a sempron!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

I just put my new 720 in my mobo and now it doesn't post at all.. Not even a beep. It works with my 7750 tho.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Gonna be a n00b question, but I do things like this all the time, forget the simple things. You clear the CMOS?

If so then pull everything, RAM, disconnect power to everything, run it as bare bones see if it posts. If it does just plug them back in and try 1 stick of RAM. If that works then try 2.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll try taking out the battery. The reset CMOS button is stuck on my motherboard now.. It posts with my 7750 so I don't think anything else is bad.

If I do a flash it's gonna be a modded bios so I can do the 4core unlock. But I can't seem to find one..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sometimes can't just swap things without a good clearing. Just like if you put massive tires on your truck you will need to readjust the speedometer.

And BTW I hate those freaking clear buttons, I never use them, I just use the jumper and go to the battery if I have to.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't have a jumper(or I can't find it..) I have the battery out, how long do I leave it out? I've never had to do this before lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Not long, you should have a jumper, any mobo I have ever seen it is usually the one that is right by the battery (there usually aren't others by it) and in the case I have seen some by it they have 3 pins also, but one of them is missing, so it's like a 4 pin wide, which a CMOS one never is.

Either way, if you had it out before you posted, should be safe to put it back in now, as long as you had it unplugged at that time too. I'm not sure if that really matters, but I would think the PSU getting current would give it to the PSU even if the comp is off.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Shadow i've read with your board you have enable ACC per Core, that might work instead of using the Auto Acc method.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

The battery trick worked. It posted but after a minute in windows it BSODs me.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> im looking at this one to boost my flow speed, my 1 pump faces a lot of resistance.
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/products/APOGEEDRIVE.asp



I found this for $70 shipped!  theres a retailer on ebay with buy it now or best offer setup for it, there listed @ 70 + shipping of 9.  but he will accept a offer of 60, as he just did for me!

Swiftech Apogee Drive Edition!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260386949855


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think I need a bios update because I got into windows long enough to open CPUZ and it read it correctly.. I'll try bios update, but this is probably a CPU defect.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

I bet its a vista defect!  many a time bad software mimics the condition of bad hardware!

Make a linux bootable CD, ubuntu is the easiest, just DL and burn to CD.

it has memtest preinstalled on the CD.

it should be able to rouse any instabilities to light, and if it works fine, repair install damm vista

after burning the CD pop it into the drive, and when the cd menu boots, type in memtest, or pick the memtest option!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2009)

You bought this processor used didn't you?

I'm really doubting it's a Vista issue, sounds like he has been running his 7750 on that copy of Vista for a while.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

Really think it's Vista? Got a link to ubuntu? There are like 1 million distros of it.. It needs to fit on a CD.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm really doubting its Vista if you been running the 7750 on it for a bit. The 720 didn't even post, it can't be Vista if it didn't even make it to it in the first place.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll RMA it if this bios update doesn't do it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Let hope it works, would suck to have to wait again.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

I can't find any USB bios flashing guides that make any god damn sense. Half of them are telling me I need a floppy drive to get some file, if I had a floppy drive then why the hell would I want to use a USB?!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

Finally got one that worked.. Gonna go flash it now.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

one word!

Winflash, hard to find, best ive ever found for ease of use!  flashes from inside windows, make damn sure it has full admin privs before flashing, thats a very big warning, as long as you grant it admin rights you have no worries!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

No thanks. I've never flashed in windows and I never will. Specially on Vista64.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 6, 2009)

What stepping did you get on your 720?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

It doesn't work at all even with the new bios, I'm clueless. This is a new CPU why is it not working?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> It doesn't work at all even with the new bios, I'm clueless. This is a new CPU why is it not working?



it might just hate your guts, but more likely is a bum chip find someone with a phenom supporting mobo and test it


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

Will it work in a 740G? My dad has a M4A79T but he has it with him and he isn't going to be back for a few weeks..


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it working without the ACC on? Or are you trying it with the ACC on all this time. I know its a dumb question but just thought I'd check.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> one word!
> 
> Winflash, hard to find, best ive ever found for ease of use!  flashes from inside windows, make damn sure it has full admin privs before flashing, thats a very big warning, as long as you grant it admin rights you have no worries!



Winflash isn't suppose to be used with Vista. But it's so easy to make a boot USB some sites make it too complicating.

1. Download HP Util for formatting USB's.

2. Download bootfiles. Then extract these to a folder you make.

3. use the HP util to make a startup drive and set it to grab the boot files.

4. Drag and drop whatever it is you want to boot off that drive. 

5. Set in bios for the USB to be the first that boots.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

Works on a Biostar 740G board. Stress tested it and it works fine. Fuckin MSI, how the hell does a tripple core run on a 740G of all things but not a 790GX? I guess I have to RMA the POS.

Will the 720BE be bottlenecked by the 1000mhz HT at all?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Maybe a little, but as far as I know HT isn't a bottleneck thats why OC'ing it is pointless. Granted thats cutting the HT in half so it might have some effect, but I wouldn't worry a ton. Either way that 720 in a 740G board will be quiet a bit faster then your 7750.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

my ole 9850 on a asus m2n32 sli, the cream of the crop am2 board.

i moved it to a XFX NForce 750A with HT 2.0 and the 3dmark06 fully doubled!

HT made a big difference there!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Maybe a little, but as far as I know HT isn't a bottleneck thats why OC'ing it is pointless. Granted thats cutting the HT in half so it might have some effect, but I wouldn't worry a ton. Either way that 720 in a 740G board will be quiet a bit faster then your 7750.



Yea..I am pretty pissed at MSI. Once I get the RMA back I don't know if I want to keep it or not. I will probably sell it and get a AsRock 780A.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea..I am pretty pissed at MSI. Once I get the RMA back I don't know if I want to keep it or not. I will probably sell it and get a AsRock 780A.



Ewww, ASRock. Might as well buy an ECS.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

Asrock's new stuff is assrockin(sorry lol) Plus I want to try the 780a chipset and it's cheap


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

780A is fast, but make sure the board you get has a good chipset cooler, 780A runs hot.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Works on a Biostar 740G board. Stress tested it and it works fine. Fuckin MSI, how the hell does a tripple core run on a 740G of all things but not a 790GX? I guess I have to RMA the POS.



Figured it was your mobo. MSI is crap! I know because I've had two and they both sucked!



ShadowFold said:


> Will the 720BE be bottlenecked by the 1000mhz HT at all?



Not much.


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

BTW what's the stock HT and NB speeds that the 720 be runs at? I have something called ht link speed and one more which is like a multi, so what do I set it at?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## 3dsage (Apr 6, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> BTW what's the stock HT and NB speeds that the 720 be runs at? I have something called ht link speed and one more which is like a multi, so what do I set it at?



On my board Auto HT and NB was set a x10 2000MHZ (effective).


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 6, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> BTW what's the stock HT and NB speeds that the 720 be runs at? I have something called ht link speed and one more which is like a multi, so what do I set it at?



HT Link is supposed to run at 2000 with AM3 CPU's unfortunately not all mobo's support that speed. My AM2+ Biostar won't run mine over 1600 unless I OC the clock speed. The NB can be set as high as you like as long as you don't set it any lower than the HT Link (stock speed is also 2000). Mine is currently at 2600.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

this one looks undercooled based on my NForce 7 experiences, and it also doesnt have many PWMs....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157134


I would recommend the Asus or Foxconn Boards for 780A, that would be the M3N-HT or the Destroyer!

M3N-ht is 20 bucks extra plus free shipping on newegg, Foxconn Destroyer is a bit more but has 4 GPU Slots


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, so does increasing the NB above 2000 make any difference to performance?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm willing to give Gigabyte another shot
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387
I kinda like that board


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Thanks guys, so does increasing the NB above 2000 make any difference to performance?



not much, i run mine at 2500 appx.

and dont pick on the NForce based ECS boards, i have found they work awsome if asus has an identical spec board, you simply flash the asus bios onto the ecs board and voila, instantly works better!

Dun the same thing with biostar T-Force board of my cousins!

Skills of the budget enthusiast, i used to be one of those, now i have money!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2009)

New member here.  Slowly oc'ing my new X3 720 she's on a Biostar TA790GX A2+ board.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

HT Link 1000mhz = fail, move to 2000 mhz for full performance

if you lowered it for OCing you lowered it too far!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> HT Link 1000mhz = fail, move to 2000 mhz for full performance
> 
> if you lowered it for OCing you lowered it too far!


Thanks for pointing that out. Was playing with it lastnight and forgot to set it back up.  This board limits me to 1600 max. :shadedshu


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 6, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> not much, i run mine at 2500 appx.
> 
> and dont pick on the NForce based ECS boards, i have found they work awsome if asus has an identical spec board, you simply flash the asus bios onto the ecs board and voila, instantly works better!
> 
> ...



Every review I've read about ECS says that the hardware is good but they have limited BIOS's. Gotta have balls to flash another manufacturers BIOS onto one.  But I can see how an Asus version would be a lot better.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Works on a Biostar 740G board. Stress tested it and it works fine. Fuckin MSI, how the hell does a tripple core run on a 740G of all things but not a 790GX? I guess I have to RMA the POS.
> 
> Will the 720BE be bottlenecked by the 1000mhz HT at all?



bitch a fit with MSI and they will upgrade your shipping but other than this issue its a pretty good mobo from what i have read


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Every review I've read about ECS says that the hardware is good but they have limited BIOS's. Gotta have balls to flash another manufacturers BIOS onto one.  But I can see how an Asus version would be a lot better.



I do bios modding, i have never trashed a piece of hardware with a bad bios action/edit.

I do my own GPU bios's to adjust clocks and other things to.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 6, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> I do bios modding, i have never trashed a piece of hardware with a bad bios action/edit.
> 
> I do my own GPU bios's to adjust clocks and other things to.



Is it fun living on the edge?


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

nice one hogan, specially at those volts. I am surely doing something wrong.....need 1.4 to get to 3.4 stable, will post some cpu screens soon. Let me know guys.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

i like to get my moneys work out of my hardware, the price i paid for my cpu justifies that it should overclock to 3.8 ghz stable, which it does, and slightly beyond.

I even editted the words Preparing to self Destruct into the videocard bios splash text with the memory count being the countdown.  and i extended the timer so it didnt dissappear for 5 seconds.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> nice one hogan, specially at those volts. I am surely doing something wrong.....need 1.4 to get to 3.4 stable, will post some cpu screens soon. Let me know guys.


Mine starts getting shaky at stock volts around 3.5GHz. I can up voltage to 1.375 to 1.4 and get fairly stable at 3.6GHz. Haven't pushed passed that yet. If you have time, list your BIOS settings so we can compare and we will see what we can get them to.  I see you have the 790GXB, what is your max HT Link?


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

The CPUs are rated for 2000 stock


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> The CPUs are rated for 2000 stock


I just sent an email to Biostar about the HT Link cap, maybe I'll hear back from them. They might have a BIOS update not released yet. I just flashed to the newest when I installed the 720.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

MSI is pending RMA approval. Idk I might just keep the return.. I really like this board. It's got a lot of great things that I admire about it. I just wished it would work


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2009)

bios 1001 fixed all my BIOS issues!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zCexVe (Apr 6, 2009)

End of this semester,may be at the end of the summer,I get to build a PC  I'm hoping to make it a dragon.This thread is awesome for finding bits.I'm hoping a quad and a good OCable mobo.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 6, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> I just sent an email to Biostar about the HT Link cap, maybe I'll hear back from them. They might have a BIOS update not released yet. I just flashed to the newest when I installed the 720.



Good luck getting any support from Biostar. Good boards though and the way to get your HT Link up to 2000 is simple. Just slowly ramp up your clock speed until it gets to 250 and you're good to go! One tip: If your board is like mine you can't just set it at 250 and expect it to run. Bump it up 5 at a time and it will be fine although you'll have to increase vcore of course.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Good luck getting any support from Biostar. Good boards though and the way to get your HT Link up to 2000 is simple. Just slowly ramp up your clock speed until it gets to 250 and you're good to go! One tip: If your board is like mine you can't just set it at 250 and expect it to run. Bump it up 5 at a time and it will be fine although you'll have to increase vcore of course.


Mine for some reason will not let me change the clock speed. Mine is @ 200 and will not let me input any changes.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2009)

3.8ghz stock volts ram@1333 cl7 stock volts


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 6, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> Mine for some reason will not let me change the clock speed. Mine is @ 200 and will not let me input any changes.



Did you lower you're memory speed to 800 in the BIOS? Sorry if that's a stupid ?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2009)

4ghz stock volts!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

Is that stable?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Did you lower you're memory speed to 800 in the BIOS? Sorry if that's a stupid ?


I'm pretty sure I did, will check when I reboot.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Is that stable?



i'm posting on it right now.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i'm posting on it right now.



lol. That doesn't count. Give us some stability testing.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 6, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> I'm pretty sure I did, will check when I reboot.



Another potentially dumb ? Do you have the 1-13-2009 BIOS flashed?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> lol. That doesn't count. Give us some stability testing.



superpi is good@stock volts wprime fails


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2009)

Doing some playing around. The highest I've pushed it so far.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 6, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> Doing some playing around. The highest I've pushed it so far.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/Untitled174.jpg



With a clock speed of 200 you might as well run your RAM at 1066.

Edit: You can also set your NB to 2600 for a small bump up in speed.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2009)

That was my next step. Still wont let me change the clock speed, even with the mem clocked down. Also the HT link is @ 2000 in the bios but shows 1600 here.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 6, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> That was my next step. Still wont let me change the clock speed, even with the mem clocked down. Also the HT link is @ 2000 in the bios but shows 1600 here.



My board is exactly the same (except for not being able to up the clock). That's what I don't understand. Also, I had the same problem with the HT Link. The last BIOS flash gave me the 2000 MHz option but it still wouldn't go higher than 1600 actual. The :shadedshu of it is, there are other AM2+ boards out there from other manufacturers that support a 2000 HT Link.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

cdawall said:


> superpi is good@stock volts wprime fails



With a little voltage bump it would be good. So you are getting a AM3 6core?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> With a little voltage bump it would be good. So you are getting a AM3 6core?



no comment


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 6, 2009)

cdawall said:


> no comment



hopefully my amd stock cuts me into the hookup crowd, i threw part of my savings into amd stock in hopes of that.

but i dont know who to talk to about it, any hints cdawall?

pm me, i own several hundred $ in amd stock as of this morning


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's where I'm at right now.

http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu131/NEO30000/PhenomII_04-06-2009_OC.jpg


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> hopefully my amd stock cuts me into the hookup crowd, i threw part of my savings into amd stock in hopes of that.
> 
> but i dont know who to talk to about it, any hints cdawall?
> 
> pm me, i own several hundred $ in amd stock as of this morning



haha nope no hints from me i'm special freelance


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> my ole 9850 on a asus m2n32 sli, the cream of the crop am2 board.
> 
> i moved it to a XFX NForce 750A with HT 2.0 and the 3dmark06 fully doubled!
> 
> HT made a big difference there!



Did you ever trun down the mult on the newer board and run the test again? I had a 9850, I mean they weren't screaming fast, and I guess it would matter what gfx card you were using with it. In my situation I had 2x 3870's and I got a 15.4k. Cutting that in half from HT would make me cry, but I just don't know if thats possible.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2009)

She pretty stable now.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 6, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> She pretty stable now.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/Untitled564.jpg



Whats your RAM voltage? Bet you could tighten up those timings to 5-5-5-18-23.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Up those volts! I would stop when you get to 1.45ish. If you see no gain pushign that much then go back to the 1.375v.


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 7, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> i like to get my moneys work out of my hardware, the price i paid for my cpu justifies that it should overclock to 3.8 ghz stable, which it does, and slightly beyond.
> 
> I even editted the words Preparing to self Destruct into the videocard bios splash text with the memory count being the countdown.  and i extended the timer so it didnt dissappear for 5 seconds.


 You try to make it sound like its so hard. I used to bios flash my vids back in the day to get more umph out of them. No need for that now.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 7, 2009)

you try editting the GTX 285 bios, just now finally nibitor supports it, i have been using the hex editor untill now!  the checksums are the hardest part.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

woot 





My board can modify the bus, can't find anything for the multi or voltage yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

congrats shadow.  how you like it so far?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

It's fast. Too bad I can't really go farther than that since I don't have any voltage or multiplier options. Still good for a 740g board!

EDIT: The testing process.. how I figured out my 790GX didn't like my 720 but my 740g did





Temporary.. 





Atleast I have a PII now. I belong here finally 


Does SB700 have ACC at all? I just realized my 740g has a SB700.


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 7, 2009)

When i get my D70 in if you want we can work something out. I have an MSI 790GX-G65 i did a review on that will be sitting.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> hopefully my amd stock cuts me into the hookup crowd, i threw part of my savings into amd stock in hopes of that.
> 
> but i dont know who to talk to about it, any hints cdawall?
> 
> pm me, i own several hundred $ in amd stock as of this morning



I lost several hundred dollars in AMD stock!  I deserve several chips.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> It's fast. Too bad I can't really go farther than that since I don't have any voltage or multiplier options. Still good for a 740g board!
> 
> EDIT: The testing process.. how I figured out my 790GX didn't like my 720 but my 740g did
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/04062009.jpg
> ...



download K10stat and you will get voltage/multi options


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> When i get my D70 in if you want we can work something out. I have an MSI 790GX-G65 i did a review on that will be sitting.



I'm probably just going to keep mine when I get it back. It's a really good board just this one didn't play well with my 720 for some odd reason..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

damn shadow, now you need a board dude


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 7, 2009)

cdawall said:


> download K10stat and you will get voltage/multi options



K10stat is on the amdforce.com website


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> K10stat is on the amdforce.com website



it also has a geocities page with the latest versions up but i prefer the oldest one out v.32


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2009)

hows that NB look



now what i am finding with this chip is at least on air if it wont work with 1.35v it wont work with any voltage. these chips need cold more than they need anything else which is why i was able to pull of 3.9ghz easy 24/7 on my 945ES it was on water which gave me 35C load temps which is 15C lower than air will give me


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow CD that is some awesome voltage for those clocks!

Oh a side note: I'm not so sure the board that I got is good because I think one of the SATA ports is already dying on it . I thought it was just the "Test Update" (for W7) that was installed but even after a system restore it was still taking an ungodly long amount of time to boot up, like 10 mins compared to the normal 2 mins max. After a complete system format I found out that it was the SATA port, just switched it to another port and it started running like normal. So I re-formated for no damn reason . I'm considering RMA'ing this board but I don't know if I can use my biocrap board for the amount of time it takes to get a new one.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

With AMD chipsets do you need to install drivers? I've never installed drivers for my 790GX boards or my 740G and they run fine, I  just can't find any chipset drivers or anything.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 7, 2009)

One more step.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

That's a mighty fine chip man!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

Holy crap you got one nice chip there!

I wonder if the reason why mine takes so much voltage to be stable is because I accidentally gave it 2v+, but I think that much voltage would instantly kill a CPU right?!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 7, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Holy crap you got one nice chip there!
> 
> I wonder if the reason why mine takes so much voltage to be stable is because I accidentally gave it 2v+, but I think that much voltage would instantly kill a CPU right?!


I wont go above 1.45v. Your pushing it over that.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> With AMD chipsets do you need to install drivers? I've never installed drivers for my 790GX boards or my 740G and they run fine, I  just can't find any chipset drivers or anything.



I think they integrate them into Catalyst when they are needed. It used to be like that, anyway.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I think they integrate them into Catalyst when they are needed. It used to be like that, anyway.



I figured that, but when I had a GTX 280 I never installed catalyst  Maybe they don't need drivers? Just the ethernet's?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> I wont go above 1.45v. Your pushing it over that.



Yeah I know that but I didn't mean to give it that much! What happened was I set the voltage to 1.5v in the bios (to see how high I could oc it) then I used AOD in windows to give it 1.55v. After I thought I set it to 1.55v in AOD I open CPU-Z to double check the voltage and it said something like 2.1v! I immediately restarted the computer when I saw that so I'm wondering if I damaged this chip because of that. I sure hope not...........


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 7, 2009)

I doubt you damaged it, but you never know. Has it been stable?  I found the max with mine on air. Its boot stable @ 3.8GHz but wont bench at all. The temps were starting to get up there, will try again when I get a liquid cooling system up and running. I'm running mine @ 3.4GHz 24/7. Not a bad chip, very happy with it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> I doubt you damaged it, but you never know. Has it been stable?  I found the max with mine on air. Its boot stable @ 3.8GHz but wont bench at all. The temps were starting to get up there, will try again when I get a liquid cooling system up and running. I'm running mine @ 3.4GHz 24/7. Not a bad chip, very happy with it.



Check your Chipset Temps aswell.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah it's been stable but it just takes an unusual amount of voltage to get it stable. It took something like 1.472v to get 3.6Ghz stable, but I might of just got a bad chip or something. Plus the temperature sensor is all screwed up, right now Everest says it's idling at 13c on each core and 6c on the CPU, it even says that in the bios. I'm debating on RMA'ing it but idk if I should.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

Any overclockers with this board?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149
I am eyeballing it.. Looks interesting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Any overclockers with this board?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149
> I am eyeballing it.. Looks interesting.



I had one that arrived DOA.  Too bad I never got to use it.  Board looks very good.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok screw it. I'm gonna RMA my MSI, sell it and get a 790FX while it's gone. DFI or ASUS? I have equal love in both of them.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

I say DFI.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

I go with DFI, tweak'em and they unleash some mighty overclocking power my friend


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

How about a nice 790GX? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136058


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

NO MORE 790GX! I've had that board already anyway lol I want some raw ultimate overclocking fury!

Anyone know anyone selling a SB750 790FX or 780a?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

that 790GX is great, I love mine.  But a 790FX would be better.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

I really like that Foxconn 790FX, I will probably get it. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149

Or gigabyte 790X
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387

Yea I really like that Gigabyte 790X now. It's cheap too. I'll get that now..

Well actually what boards are known to unlock the 4th core? I know that gigabyte doesn't..


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

I really like my Gigabyte board so far, the only bad thing about it is I think one of the SATA ports died on it today .

My board can unlock the fourth core, I just got a chip with a bad one.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

Good to know. I'm gonna order that 790X once I figure out how much I got. I just paid off my CM HAF-932 so that's outta the way  Just need a mobo and my dream machine will be complete!!!
I should be able to unlock, I have batch 0851, can anyone confirm? It's older than the 0902's so


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

This is what I just found.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/466967-unlock-your-phenom-ii-x3-mobo.html


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

Wicked dude, thanks!
Woot my CPU is 4 core ready 

Gonny buy this tomorrow
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387
140$ after 1 day shipping, not bad!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

But will it unlock the fourth core?¿?

Nevermind, I found a review for it that says it's possible.



> In order to be able to unlock the 4 core, need to downgrade bios to F1 or F2, instead F2B. You can download it from the gigabyte web page.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Any overclockers with this board?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149
> I am eyeballing it.. Looks interesting.



Anandtech loves it but almost everybody else thinks it sucks!



ShadowFold said:


> With AMD chipsets do you need to install drivers? I've never installed drivers for my 790GX boards or my 740G and they run fine, I  just can't find any chipset drivers or anything.



Not if you have an AMD GPU. The drivers are included with Catalyst.



blkhogan said:


> One more step.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090407/Untitled166.jpg



Pretty good, how about OCCT?



blkhogan said:


> I doubt you damaged it, but you never know. Has it been stable?  I found the max with mine on air. Its boot stable @ 3.8GHz but wont bench at all. The temps were starting to get up there, will try again when I get a liquid cooling system up and running. I'm running mine @ 3.4GHz 24/7. Not a bad chip, very happy with it.



Its an average chip like many others and nothing to be ashamed about. The thing about CPU's is that either they run or they don't. No in between! There are dead CPU's and there are the ones that work. The ones that work do so at their optimum because of the microscopic imperfections they were manufactured with. Improvements come with time because the electrical engineers in charge become aware of flaws and minimize their impact as the process matures. Hence the reason that CDAWall's 955 runs as well as it does with the low vcore that it has. Remember the Athlon64 Brisbane and how the speed went up and the voltage went down over the months? Coincidence? I think not! 



ShadowFold said:


> Ok screw it. I'm gonna RMA my MSI, sell it and get a 790FX while it's gone. DFI or ASUS? I have equal love in both of them.



Given the choice and  many reviews Asus has the best track record.



ShadowFold said:


> Good to know. I'm gonna order that 790X once I figure out how much I got. I just paid off my CM HAF-932 so that's outta the way  Just need a mobo and my dream machine will be complete!!!
> I should be able to unlock, I have batch 0851, can anyone confirm? It's older than the 0902's so



790X? Please! Get a 790GX and forget about that old SB600 stuff. 0904 isn't the only date that will unlock the 4th core. AMD instituted cost saving measures (lean manufacturing) whereby they no longer use lasers to sever the connections to the disabled core and rely on the manufacturers to disable it in the BIOS. Is it any wonder that there are hundreds of online reports about enthusiasts that have unlocked theirs? Some manufacturers like Asrock are even supporting it with the disclaimer that not all CPU's have a 4th core that is stable at default speeds. Luck of the draw buddy. Good luck!



eidairaman1 said:


> Neo you should know you can combine multiple quotes together to form a single post, you can also edit posts. Id suggest you do that before Mods decide to.



I don't understand. I just got over an extensive gaming session and decided to catch up on the forum posts. Did I step on your toes?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Neo you should know you can combine multiple quotes together to form a single post, you can also edit posts. Id suggest you do that before Mods decide to.

Hey whatever you want to believe man but read the mans post above yours, don't say I didn't warn you. 




Neo4 said:


> Thanks for the information and I'm not being sarcastic when I say that. Uh, what's your point? Are we having a pissing contest?





Neo4 said:


> Anandtech loves it but almost everybody else thinks it sucks!





Neo4 said:


> Not if you have an AMD GPU. The drivers are included with Catalyst.





Neo4 said:


> Pretty good, how about OCCT?





Neo4 said:


> Its an average chip like many others and nothing to be ashamed about. The thing about CPU's is that either they run or they don't. No in between! There are dead CPU's and there are the ones that work. The ones that work do so at their optimum because of the microscopic imperfections they were manufactured with. Improvements come with time because the electrical engineers in charge become aware of flaws and minimize their impact as the process matures. Hence the reason that CDAWall's 955 runs as well as it does with the low vcore that it has. Remember the Athlon64 Brisbane and how the speed went up and the voltage went down over the months? Coincidence? I think not!





Neo4 said:


> Given the choice and  many reviews Asus has the best track record.





Neo4 said:


> 790X? Please! Get a 790GX and forget about that old SB600 stuff. 0904 isn't the only date that will unlock the 4th core. AMD instituted cost saving measures (lean manufacturing) whereby they no longer use lasers to sever the connections to the disabled core and rely on the manufacturers to disable it in the BIOS. Is it any wonder that there are hundreds of online reports about enthusiasts that have unlocked theirs? Some manufacturers like Asrock are even supporting it with the disclaimer that not all CPU's have a 4th core that is stable at default speeds. Luck of the draw buddy. Good luck!





Neo4 said:


> I don't understand. I just got over an extensive gaming session and decided to catch up on the forum posts. Did I step on your toes?



You see how i just got all your quotes into a Single Post, its because i Click on Multiple Quote Button next to quote and then Clicked on Post Reply at the Top Left. Btw this was my final warning to you, good luck with the Mods.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 7, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> You see how i just got all your quotes into a Single Post, its because i Click on Multiple Quote Button next to quote and then Clicked on Post Reply at the Top Left. Btw this was my final warning to you, good luck with the Mods.



Thanks for the information and I'm not being sarcastic when I say that. Uh, what's your point? Are we having a pissing contest?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Thanks for the information and I'm not being sarcastic when I say that. Uh, what's your point? Are we having a pissing contest?



would you rather spend 2 minutes merging them together, or would you prefer i delete them?

Pissing contest = i win.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> would you rather spend 2 minutes merging them together, or would you prefer i delete them?
> 
> Pissing contest = i win.



First of all sir, I can see that you are a forum moderator while my former protagonist is not. Excuse me if I broke some unwritten rule but I truly didn't know that I was doing anything wrong. If I did in fact do something wrong then would you please spell it out to me or give me a link so that I may correct myself. Please? I still don't understand what the perceived problem is and I'm embarrassed to have to discuss it openly like this. Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> First of all sir, I can see that you are a forum moderator while my former protagonist is not. Excuse me if I broke some unwritten rule but I truly didn't know that I was doing anything wrong. If I did in fact do something wrong then would you please spell it out to me or give me a link so that I may correct myself. Please? I still don't understand what the perceived problem is and I'm embarrassed to have to discuss it openly like this. Thanks!



Double posting is against written and documented forum rules. I will find the link.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/announcement.php?f=10

This is a sticky at the top of most forum sections, when you look at lists of threads.

Now you're right - i cant see it clearly written that double/triple posting is against the rules. I'll get that looked into. Closest would be this "Post whoring (posting nonsense for the pure joy of it, otherwise known as spamming or thread-crapping)." - its definately spammier to see many posts in a row from the one user, when they could edit or multiquote.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Double posting is against written and documented forum rules. I will find the link.



I would appreciate that link as I'm new to this and I don't understand what double posting means. I merely replied to the posts that interested me as I read them in a linear progression. You know, one at a time as I read them. Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> I would appreciate that link as I'm new to this and I don't understand what double posting means. I merely replied to the posts that interested me as I read them in a linear progression. You know, one at a time as I read them. Thanks!



double posting is posting two messages in a row, without another users posts in between.

You can edit, you can multi quote, or my favourite: read the whole damn thing before posting.

See a lot of people make fools of themselves for replying to old posts in threads offering help or advice for problems solved long ago.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Double posting is against written and documented forum rules. I will find the link.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/announcement.php?f=10
> 
> ...



Sir, I am no "post whore" looking to "prove myself". I'm 52 years old and have been a computer hardware enthusiast for many years. I have only recently engaged myself in the new fangled online social thing going on and have mainly limited my online activities to email. My god, I've only recently gotten a Twitter, Photobucket and several forum accounts. Again, I ask you to educate me rather than berate me. Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Sir, I am no "post whore" looking to "prove myself". I'm 52 years old and have been a computer hardware enthusiast for many years. I have only recently engaged myself in the new fangled online social thing going on and have mainly limited my online activities to email. My god, I've only recently gotten a Twitter, Photobucket and several forum accounts. Again, I ask you to educate me rather than berate me. Thanks!



4 posts in a row fits the definition of post whoring. Intentional or not, its what you did.
You havent received a warning, you havent received an infraction, you havent been banned. You have nothing to complain about.

I have merged your posts for you. Please avoid doing it again.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 4 posts in a row fits the definition of post whoring. Intentional or not, its what you did.
> You havent received a warning, you havent received an infraction, you havent been banned. You have nothing to complain about.
> 
> I have merged your posts for you. Please avoid doing it again.



Understood and I appreciate what you have to deal with not really knowing who it is you're interacting with. 15 or 52, good intentions or bad how can you know. Thanks again!


----------



## sniviler (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> With AMD chipsets do you need to install drivers? I've never installed drivers for my 790GX boards or my 740G and they run fine, I  just can't find any chipset drivers or anything.



http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_chipset.aspx

fixed


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

Your link does not work....... ok now it does.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> I wont go above 1.45v. Your pushing it over that.



1.55v is spec'd by AMD as max volts



Supreme0verlord said:


> Yeah I know that but I didn't mean to give it that much! What happened was I set the voltage to 1.5v in the bios (to see how high I could oc it) then I used AOD in windows to give it 1.55v. After I thought I set it to 1.55v in AOD I open CPU-Z to double check the voltage and it said something like 2.1v! I immediately restarted the computer when I saw that so I'm wondering if I damaged this chip because of that. I sure hope not...........



your fine i have pushed 2.4v thru my 945ES already



blkhogan said:


> I doubt you damaged it, but you never know. Has it been stable?  I found the max with mine on air. Its boot stable @ 3.8GHz but wont bench at all. The temps were starting to get up there, will try again when I get a liquid cooling system up and running. I'm running mine @ 3.4GHz 24/7. Not a bad chip, very happy with it.



water to air made very little difference



Supreme0verlord said:


> Yeah it's been stable but it just takes an unusual amount of voltage to get it stable. It took something like 1.472v to get 3.6Ghz stable, but I might of just got a bad chip or something. Plus the temperature sensor is all screwed up, right now Everest says it's idling at 13c on each core and 6c on the CPU, it even says that in the bios. I'm debating on RMA'ing it but idk if I should.



mine took stock to get that man these chips are changing fast lol



ShadowFold said:


> NO MORE 790GX! I've had that board already anyway lol I want some raw ultimate overclocking fury!
> 
> Anyone know anyone selling a SB750 790FX or 780a?



i have my 780A but its kinda expensive if you want it



Neo4 said:


> Its an average chip like many others and nothing to be ashamed about. The thing about CPU's is that either they run or they don't. No in between! There are dead CPU's and there are the ones that work. The ones that work do so at their optimum because of the microscopic imperfections they were manufactured with. Improvements come with time because the electrical engineers in charge become aware of flaws and minimize their impact as the process matures. Hence the reason that CDAWall's 955 runs as well as it does with the low vcore that it has. Remember the Athlon64 Brisbane and how the speed went up and the voltage went down over the months? Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> 790X? Please! Get a 790GX and forget about that old SB600 stuff. 0904 isn't the only date that will unlock the 4th core. AMD instituted cost saving measures (lean manufacturing) whereby they no longer use lasers to sever the connections to the disabled core and rely on the manufacturers to disable it in the BIOS. Is it any wonder that there are hundreds of online reports about enthusiasts that have unlocked theirs? Some manufacturers like Asrock are even supporting it with the disclaimer that not all CPU's have a 4th core that is stable at default speeds. Luck of the draw buddy. Good luck!




The 790X I picked out is not the old one with SB600, I know that one sucked ass, all the older gigabyte's sucked.
And my batch can do the 4th core, it's just one of the ones that have a 50/50 chance of the 4th core being unstable. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> The 790X I picked out is not the old one with SB600, I know that one sucked ass, all the older gigabyte's sucked.
> And my batch can do the 4th core, it's just one of the ones that have a 50/50 chance of the 4th core being unstable.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387



get a foxconn 790FX or jetway 790FX HA07 ultra


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

What's wrong with Gigabyte? I never liked them, had two of their 780g's and a P35 die on me but that 790X looks pretty nice.

Ugh or I could get a Jetway 790GX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153125
That's a really nice board, I already know.

Or this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153141
and some DDR3?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148227


----------



## sniviler (Apr 7, 2009)

I have the gigabyte board and i would honestly recommend it. read the reviews.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm most likely going to get these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153141
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148227

Jetway 790GX and some Crucial Ballistix DDR3


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

Bleh screw DDR3. I'm just gonna get a DDR2 board.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131368
DDR3 is pointless with a Black Edition.

ASUS M4A 790GX in my shopping cart with one day shipping.......  going once...................................


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Bleh screw DDR3. I'm just gonna get a DDR2 board.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131368
> DDR3 is pointless with a Black Edition.
> ...



i still vote DDR3


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm just worried that the bios on the jetway is gonna suck. I know it's a good clocker I just don't like complicated bioses..


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm just worried that the bios on the jetway is gonna suck. I know it's a good clocker I just don't like complicated bioses..



neither do i but once you get going they are easy


oh and


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

Do you know if the jetway voltage reads like +.12mV or whatever or the normal way like 1.45v.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 7, 2009)

i got a quick question would my water block that i use on my 940 work on a am3 board?

and if i do switch over to am3 would i need anything else then DDR3?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

940 isn't going to work with DDR3, it's an AM2+ chip. Not sure on the water block, not a watercooler.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 940 isn't going to work with DDR3, it's an AM2+ chip. Not sure on the water block, not a watercooler.



yea i know i am switching over to the 955 i just wanted to know if the cpu block worked on am3 board 
i hope it does because i dont want to buy another one 

master i might have a water block if it dosent work on the new board


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

If it works with AM2 it will work with AM3, the only difference is that AM3 CPU's have 938 pins instead of 940.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> If it works with AM2 it will work with AM3, the only difference is that AM3 CPU's have 938 pins instead of 940.



ok just making sure 

Ill probably be getting the Asus am3 board


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Do you know if the jetway voltage reads like +.12mV or whatever or the normal way like 1.45v.



not a clue

but here is the answer to your PM


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> ok just making sure
> 
> Ill probably be getting the Asus am3 board



Yeah that looks to be a good board, I'm looking to get that or the Gigabyte sometime when I can sell my AM2 DFI board.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> The 790X I picked out is not the old one with SB600, I know that one sucked ass, all the older gigabyte's sucked.
> And my batch can do the 4th core, it's just one of the ones that have a 50/50 chance of the 4th core being unstable.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387



I stand corrected, it looks like a fine board and who needs onboard graphics anyway.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2009)

@Shadow 1333 @cl6 pssht 1600@cl6 is doable


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah that looks to be a good board, I'm looking to get that or the Gigabyte sometime when I can sell my AM2 DFI board.



i probably wont sell me foxconn or the 940 they are going to be my Starting point for DICE

ill probably need some DDR3 too any good brands?
looking at corsairs right now


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

cdawall said:


> @shadow 1333 @cl6 pssht 1600@cl6 is doable
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090407/Capture011091.jpg



voltage? Under 2v I presume


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i probably wont sell me foxconn or the 940 they are going to be my Starting point for DICE
> 
> ill probably need some DDR3 too any good brands?
> looking at corsairs right now



look up a post




ShadowFold said:


> voltage? Under 2v I presume




umm well 1333 cl6 was @1.65v 1600 is higher because i just pumped it to see if they could






stable tho


edit 1700 6-6-6-18











1800 7-7-7-21


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

^Dats the good stuff man, DDR3 is the way to go.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Once I get the go from my parents, the Jetway 790GX and Crucial DDR3 are mine with 1 day shipping. Should be here Thursday if I order tonight.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Once I get the go from my parents, the Jetway 790GX and Crucial DDR3 are mine with 1 day shipping. Should be here Thursday if I order tonight.



Jetway BIOSes usually aren't any better than ECS or ASRock. They aren't OCing boards.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Not their newer boards. Look up reviews on the Jetway 790GX's, someone did 3.7ghz on an original Phenom with one.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Jetway BIOSes usually aren't any better than ECS or ASRock. They aren't OCing boards.




I usually think Asrock, Asus, Ecs, gigabyte when i'm looking for a board


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2009)

no unlock for me








bios 1001 makes damn sure of that lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Why don't they capitalize on it? AMD might lose some X4 sales, but they will make a butt load of money either way if all X3's could unlock.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Why don't they capitalize on it? AMD might lose some X4 sales, but they will make a butt load of money either way if all X3's could unlock.



same reason that nv and ati cut extra pipelines and ROPS now


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Stop it, you're making me want to push it on my 740g lol


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Stop it, you're making me want to push it on my 740g lol



i have some other SS but they are sitting next to the crazy clocks on my 955BE hehe


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> master i might have a water block if it dosent work on the new board



I ordered the swiftech apogee drive last night, gets here wednesday


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2009)

4ghz

NB overclocking sucks ass on this chip 2.6ghz max so far :shadedshu


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats a good chip dude, is that on AIR?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thats a good chip dude, is that on AIR?



yep its out 955BE and 2600PRO's in going to clock the crap outta them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

good job cdawall, everything you touch rocks bro


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job cdawall, everything you touch rocks bro



lol its getting kinda boring all of these chips clock the same....i need to get phase then i can tweak some. on air it doesn't matter the chip it will do 4ghz @40C idle 

my findings
720BE 0904CPBW 4.06ghz@1.55v ~38C load temps water cooled->crosshair II
720BE 0904EPMW 4.02ghz@1.5v ~46C load temps air cooled->M4A78T-E
945ES 0825---- 4.22ghz@1.65v ~45C load temps water cooled->crosshair II
945ES 0825---- 4.22ghz@1.7v ~45C load temps water cooler->crosshair II//M4A78T-E
955BE 0907---- 4.2ghz@1.45v ~55C load temps air cooler->M4A78T-E

only thing to change is the voltage needed to clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol its getting kinda boring all of these chips clock the same....i need to get phase then i can tweak some. on air it doesn't matter the chip it will do 4ghz @40C idle
> 
> my findings
> 720BE 0904CPBW 4.06ghz@1.55v ~38C load temps water cooled->crosshair II
> ...



so looks like the 955 has proven the best heh?  thanks a lot for that post.  Should help some of us decide in the future.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so looks like the 955 has proven the best heh?  thanks a lot for that post.  Should help some of us decide in the future.



yep


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yep



hey let me ask you, I notice that when you did the dry ice, it looked like if somehow you were using the stock cooler without the fan?  You mind explaining what went on exactly 

I really wanna try some sort of exreme cooling.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol its getting kinda boring all of these chips clock the same....i need to get phase then i can tweak some. on air it doesn't matter the chip it will do 4ghz @40C idle
> 
> my findings
> 720BE 0904CPBW 4.06ghz@1.55v ~38C load temps water cooled->crosshair II
> ...



Does that mean that PII hits a cold temp wall, they need some -C cooling in order to go higher. 
I know the one I sent you was a 0904DPCW, maybe it will do better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Does that mean that PII hits a cold temp wall, they need some -C cooling in order to go higher.
> I know the one I sent you was a 0904DPCW, maybe it will do better.



actually the PH II does awesome under cold.  All CPU's hit a wall at a certain voltage and you will only do better with better cooling.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> actually the PH II does awesome under cold.  All CPU's hit a wall at a certain voltage and you will only do better with better cooling.



Everyone start using DIce


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90518


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Everyone start using DIce



DICE pot please, then I would


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> actually the PH II does awesome under cold.  All CPU's hit a wall at a certain voltage and you will only do better with better cooling.



Figures, so unless you have Dice, phase or LN2 your pretty struck at 4ghz, not that its anything to yawn at.

So your gonna try some Dice runs?
Did you ever do that Radiator in ice water thing you mentioned before?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Figures, so unless you have Dice, phase or LN2 your pretty struck at 4ghz, not that its anything to yawn at.
> 
> So your gonna try some Dice runs?
> Did you ever do that Radiator in ice water thing you mentioned before?



naw, i wont do it on the i7, but the phenom II rig I would. still not water cooled yet though.
I mounted the rad, but still need pump and res.  Economy is bad


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> DICE pot please, then I would



If i like dice i will get a better pot and sell the one i get


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

Pm AthlonX2 he has a D4 pump and res, I was gonna get it for my second loop. But ran into finacial probs and spent money from where I wasnt supposed to

@Assasin48, your getting DICE pot? from whom and how much?

I want in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Pm AthlonX2 he has a D4 pump and res, I was gonna get it for my second loop. But ran into finacial probs and spent money from where I wasnt supposed to
> 
> @Assasin48, your getting DICE pot? from whom and how much?
> 
> I want in



linky, can't find it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> If i like dice i will get a better pot and sell the one i get



you know how to find me


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you know how to find me



in the frozen food section


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> in the frozen food section


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> naw, i wont do it on the i7, but the phenom II rig I would. still not water cooled yet though.
> I mounted the rad, but still need pump and res.  Economy is bad



I have a complete nautilus 500 watercooling kit, waterblock included.
Upgraded radiator fan, standard pump, standard reservoir.

it works great for cpu only watercooling, and you can expand the kit easily.  it is a normal 3/8 system.  I once used it to cool my x2 4600+ and 2 7900 GTXs and it was fine.

It is a all in one unit, mounts to the top of your case or wherever you stick it.

http://hothardware.com/articles/Corsair-Nautilus-500-Water-Cooling-Goes-Mainstream/










The unit im selling has the fan grill removed, and has a more powerfull Thermaltake Blue LED 120mm Fan!

I paid 159.99 at Frys Electronics,  i will take 70 and shipping.

this is everything you need to setup watercooling.

add $10 and i will throw in 2x 80mm booster radiators with Coolermaster turbine fans on them!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> I have a complete nautilus 500 watercooling kit, waterblock included.
> Upgraded radiator fan, standard pump, standard reservoir.
> 
> it works great for cpu only watercooling, and you can expand the kit easily.  it is a normal 3/8 system.  I once used it to cool my x2 4600+ and 2 7900 GTXs and it was fine.
> ...



and if you need fittings i got some in my FS thread 

..LOL i keep trying to sell my stuf in every place i go to


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> and if you need fittings i got some in my FS thread
> 
> ..LOL i keep trying to sell my stuf in every place i go to



the nautilus is complete, all fittings included, sorry


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> the nautilus is complete, all fittings included, sorry



what if he want to expand?


lol i am just trying to get rid of my stuff


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 8, 2009)

im gonna try to make my camera work for some pics of the setup.


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> I have a complete nautilus 500 watercooling kit



Please sell your things in the B/S/T forum, or PM, not here.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 8, 2009)

Updated my FS thread with pictures and details
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=89044

while im at it with the camera here is proof of my dangerous exploits!


Here is my AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4600+ (2400MHz)
After removing the IHS i mounted the waterblock right on the die and achieved 2.85 ghz.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm starting to reconsider the Gigabyte 790X. The jetway+DDR3 costs too much..


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm starting to reconsider the Gigabyte 790X. The jetway+DDR3 costs too much..



what type of mobo are you looking for?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

something under 130$


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> something under 130$



AM3 board?


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 8, 2009)

i have a XFX NForce 750A SLI in my FS thread!
give you a deal


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> AM3 board?



DDR2.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm starting to reconsider the Gigabyte 790X. The jetway+DDR3 costs too much..



Not only that, but the Jetway isn't an OCing bord. Most Jetway boards are right there with ECS and ASRock in terms of OCing.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> DDR2.



Ah well i currently have a Foxconn A79A-S in this rig willing to sell it to you with all the 8gb ddr2 1066 Dominators i just got 

well i only have 4gb right now but by the end of the week ill be getting the other 4gb w/fan


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

130$ shipped priority? I need this board fast!


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 8, 2009)

60+shipp and the XFX is yours


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 8, 2009)

Your not going to get this one anymore?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 130$ shipped priority? I need this board fast!



umm i will think about it get back to you in a few mins k


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> 60+shipp and the XFX is yours



I need ACC and crossfire sorry



Supreme0verlord said:


> Your not going to get this one anymore?



I will if I don't get his 790FX!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I need ACC and crossfire sorry



well i dont know if i can do $130 shipped priority just pm me ill try to work something out


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I need ACC and crossfire sorry



it has acc but no crossfire


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks for the offer master.  But I am only looking for a pump and res, althought it'll run about the same as what you are selling your whole system, I already have the rad mounted and tubing and coolant.  Just need pump and res.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks for the offer master.  But I am only looking for a pump and res, althought it'll run about the same as what you are selling your whole system, I already have the rad mounted and tubing and coolant.  Just need pump and res.



cp have you gotten your i7 past 4ghz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> cp have you gotten your i7 past 4ghz?








I can do 4.2 GHz stable at 1.408v idle 1.44v load.  But its not worth the extra voltage so I do 4ghz  1.329v daily.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

wow thats reall nice 
is there alot of heat coming off them?


i would like to make an i7 but i have been working on my baby ( 1966 Mustang Coupe ) 
ill post pics once i get her back from body shop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> wow thats reall nice
> is there alot of heat coming off them?
> 
> 
> ...



yeah my daily settings see about 70-72ºc while crunching all day.  Ambient temps do get a bit hot during the day, as the A/C is off.  gaming and daily use is much lower.  But then again 70ºc on the i7 is like 35ºc on a Phenom


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah my daily settings see about 70-72ºc while crunching all day.  Ambient temps do get a bit hot during the day, as the A/C is off.  gaming and daily use is much lower.  But then again 70ºc on the i7 is like 35ºc on a Phenom



really?
i would be way to scared running 70C on any cpu


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey assassin, I think I'm just gonna go with that Gigabyte 790X, sorry.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey assassin, I think I'm just gonna go with that Gigabyte 790X, sorry.



No prob 
i just want to move on to DDR3 and this board dosent support it 

maybe ill end up using  this board for dice

shadow heres the link for the egg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149&Tpk=A79A-S

i paid more then that because i bought it when it was the only sb750 out there

this is the one i am getting
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> really?
> i would be way to scared running 70C on any cpu



they do up to 100ºc


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> they do up to 100ºc



before they spontanously combust?
lol

i am reconsidering the whole i7 idea imagine if the wc pump fails that thing would be in the 
1xx range thats way to much for me


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm considering buying an AM3 setup next month.  MSI 790FX-GD70, PhII 955BE, and 4GB of memory.  My question is, is the MSI board living up to the hype?  Or is there a cheaper board that gets similar results?  Mind you I'm not a pro clocker here and I get lost in memory timings.  And speaking of memory, what latencies and speeds and volts should I be looking at?


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 8, 2009)

be like a replay of the youtube video where a amd duron @ 3 Ghz and crazy voltage and they removed the HSF while it was running.  talk about a boom!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I loved my MSI 790GX, I bet that 790FX is an amazing clocker!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> I'm considering buying an AM3 setup next month.  MSI 790FX-GD70, PhII 955BE, and 4GB of memory.  My question is, is the MSI board living up to the hype?  Or is there a cheaper board that gets similar results?  Mind you I'm not a pro clocker here and I get lost in memory timings.  And speaking of memory, what latencies and speeds and volts should I be looking at?



Thats a good board

Memory explained
http://www.overclock.net/intel-memory/193449-memory-dividers-latencies-bandwidth-explained.html


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 8, 2009)

For anybody wanting to move to DDR3 and AM3 let me know. I have an MSI 790GX-G65 up for grabs.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone else notice the Asus site is always bugged out and slower than a bug in thick peanut butter?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> Anyone else notice the Asus site is always bugged out and slower than a bug in thick peanut butter?



never been to asus just foxconn and the ocasional visit to gigabyte


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 8, 2009)

have a look at the candidate for world slowest "working" forums and website:
http://vip.asus.com/forum/


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> have a look at the candidate for world slowest "working" forums and website:
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/



i clicked on products an an error web page came up


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

MSI has pretty fast load times compared to all of the other manufacturers. I just posted over at MSI forums, hope they help me out!
http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=126185.0
Let's see if they're fast.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

> If you guys help me fix this, I will be buying MSI for all my gaming rigs from now on, ROCK ON MSI!



Really only MSI?


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 8, 2009)

a while back when there server was goin skitzoid it actually granted me website admin rights....

i didnt do no piddling with it, but they were sure puzzled when i posted what happenned in the private admin forums.  lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Really only MSI?



I'm saying that so they help me the hell out!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> before they spontanously combust?
> lol
> 
> i am reconsidering the whole i7 idea imagine if the wc pump fails that thing would be in the
> 1xx range thats way to much for me



they are made to run at those temps bro.  They dont combust at that temp.  I mean not safe, but you get my point.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> a while back when there server was goin skitzoid it actually granted me website admin rights....
> 
> i didnt do no piddling with it, but they were sure puzzled when i posted what happenned in the private admin forums.  lol
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24670&stc=1&d=1239170871


i would of kept hush hush on it and seen what kind of products they had coming out



ShadowFold said:


> I'm saying that so they help me the hell out!



LOL 
i am going to go tell


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> they are made to run at those temps bro.  They dont combust at that temp.  I mean not safe, but you get my point.



i didnt know about high temps i would seriously freak out when i saw those temps


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone want to recommend me some good headphones? The Mic on my Razer Piranha's is shot. 
I was thinking of going Razer again, these look amazing
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153043


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 8, 2009)

Logitech Precision with or without USB adapter.

so confortable i frequently walk away forgetting im wearing them.  yoink


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i didnt know about high temps i would seriously freak out when i saw those temps



when i was on the stock cooler I freaked out too!  BUt its completely normal on these CPUS


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

will have a race my stang vs your i7 

i have a feeling iam going to lose


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> will have a race my stang vs your i7
> 
> i have a feeling iam going to lose



i got a car of my own 

pM me though, lets keep this on topic.


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone want to recommend me some good headphones? The Mic on my Razer Piranha's is shot.
> I was thinking of going Razer again, these look amazing
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153043



SteelSeries 4H if you don't want to spend a lot of cash.  I love mine.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Does it have a mic? My razer's headphone part is amazing, but I broke the mic. I NEED a mic. I will get a microphone before I get a new board. I game more than I OC.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does it have a mic? My razer's headphone part is amazing, but I broke the mic. I NEED a mic. I will get a microphone before I get a new board. I game more than I OC.



Best one on the maket is this one 499 + ship+tax
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826193025


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I doubt that would sound any good on either end lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I doubt that would sound any good on either end lol



really thats the best there is LOL
how about this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153043


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Yup, that's what I'm planning on. The mobo will have to wait!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Yup, that's what I'm planning on. The mobo will have to wait!



or you can take mine lol

easy payment plan

just because you have been on tpu for a long time and i dont think you would rip me off


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Hm? You have the Carchiarnassdffgh's?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hm? You have the Carchiarnassdffgh's?



what? lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

You have these? I would totally buy them 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153043


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> You have these? I would totally buy them
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153043



no i have a mobo you could buy on an easy payment plan

plus i wouldnt sell/buy used heaphones


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 8, 2009)

dont you like used ear wax?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, I don't know. I think I will think about it, but I need to get some headphones first.


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does it have a mic? My razer's headphone part is amazing, but I broke the mic. I NEED a mic. I will get a microphone before I get a new board. I game more than I OC.



Yes they do.  I'm suprised to find they sell them at Wal Mart! http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...0000003142050&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=10205468


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> dont you like used ear wax?


haha all crusty and yellow with hairs LOLLOLLOL


ShadowFold said:


> Oh, I don't know. I think I will think about it, but I need to get some headphones first.



take your time your the only one that i am going to sell it to 
if you dont take it it will become a dice tester


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't live near any wallmarts lol They look decent enough, steelseries is a good brand right?


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, like I said, I use them and they are excellent.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yes, like I said, I use them and they are excellent.



the guy in the link you posted says otherwise 

i dont game on pc just ps3 cant get use to the whole keyboard/mouse thing


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2009)

Ha, I was going to add to my post to disregard that guy.  I got my set from woot.com for $30 bucks and they are by far the best "PC" headphones I've ever had.  Yes there are better but they will cost you a lot more.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> Ha, I was going to add to my post to disregard that guy.  I got my set from woot.com for $30 bucks and they are by far the best "PC" headphones I've ever had.  Yes there are better but they will cost you a lot more.



i trust you complelty i dont buy anyhthing from walmart my bro bought a ps1 game a while back and it was a copy and they wouldnt take it back! until i talked to one of the top people then they did and told me they wont return any more of those games


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Makes you want to open the package right away now if that Crap is happening


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Makes you want to open the package right away now if that Crap is happening



next thing you know there wont be tvs in their tv boxes

thus i go to bestbuy or the egg or tpu's fs threads


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> the guy in the link you posted says otherwise
> 
> i dont game on pc just ps3 cant get use to the whole keyboard/mouse thing



it becomes Second Nature and the Keyboard/Mouse are Ideal for MMORPGs, RTS and FPS Genres, Heck the Keyboard is useful in Additional commands for Sports/Flight Games aswell.

Once you get used to it you wont go back to using a GP for FPS type games because analog sticks are still not as accurate as mice.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think I am going to get a new board. I am going to wait until I have enough for something really good if this MSI 790GX doesn't work out at all. In the mean time.. It's Carcharias time


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't think I am going to get a new board. I am going to wait until I have enough for something really good if this MSI 790GX doesn't work out at all. In the mean time.. It's Carcharias time



Nice choice!

Guess ill be making a Dice Log its going to be called Assassin48's Dicecapade! 

make sure to subscribe once i make it


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got some info on my MSI board that could make my 720 work. They told me over at MSI forums that I should try increasing the voltage on the CPU, I never even tried that. Wish me luck guys..


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I just got some info on my MSI board that could make my 720 work. They told me over at MSI forums that I should try increasing the voltage on the CPU, I never even tried that. Wish me luck guys..



good luck!
wait what were you trying to do lol sorry


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

bleh nothing in the bios worked. Tried upping voltage, lowering HT link, changing everything about the CPU pretty much. God dammit....


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> bleh nothing in the bios worked. Tried upping voltage, lowering HT link, changing everything about the CPU pretty much. God dammit....



whats wrong?

i was looking for your earlier post didnt find it


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

When I load into windows it BSOD's on my MSI 790GX board. I tried reinstalling windows but it BSOD's in the progress. The 720BE works perfectly fine in the biostar 740g fine, which is what I've been using since Monday. I've stressed it on this 740g, OC'd it to 3ghz, played Left 4 Dead a lot and it works. I'm guessing the MSI 790GX has some sort of thing physically wrong with it or something. I seriously don't get it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When I load into windows it BSOD's on my MSI 790GX board. I tried reinstalling windows but it BSOD's in the progress. The 720BE works perfectly fine in the biostar 740g fine, which is what I've been using since Monday. I've stressed it on this 740g, OC'd it to 3ghz, played Left 4 Dead a lot and it works. I'm guessing the MSI 790GX has some sort of thing physically wrong with it or something. I seriously don't get it.



try this put your old chip in it Update bios then make sure it has update then try putting in the chip sometimes it takes a few bios updates my did it to the p2


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Always Reset your bios Before Flashing and then After the First Boot, and when your swapping CPUs.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I already updated it.. What do you mean it takes a few tries? And I did reset after I flashed it, I know what I'm doin


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I already updated it.. What do you mean it takes a few tries? And I did reset after I flashed it, I know what I'm doin



lol srry
look at this there using a 720 on your board
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/790gxg65/images/b15.htm


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 8, 2009)

This may sound like a stupid question but did you make sure ACC is disabled?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I know, I'm saying something is wrong with specifically my board. I know TRT used a 940 with the same board.



Supreme0verlord said:


> This may sound like a stupid question but did you make sure ACC is disabled?



Yea I tried with it on and off


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wait a Sec, Do you have an old CPU that you can try in the 790GX? And also are you using the Motherboards with the same HD?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I know, I'm saying something is wrong with specifically my board. I know TRT used a 940 with the same board.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I tried with it on and off



are there any bent pins on your cpu?
is the ram ok?
undervolted too much volts?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Ram is fine. I'm using now in my 740G. No bent pins, I checked before I installed it first. If it had bent pins I would've sent it back.

I'm using the exact same config with my biostar 740 and MSI 790GX, everything is 100% stable.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

all right lets rule out all possibilities
RAm---No
CPU---No 
MB-- maybe


missing anything?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Hard drive runs fine, CD Drive is fine was running oblivion earlier, power supply is quality and doesn't get hot at all, RAM/CPU both stable(even have the 720 OC'd in the 740G), case is fine(I hope ) It HAS to be the mobo.

Weird thing tho, my 7750 X2 and Semperon work fine in the MSI 790GX with out a hitch, which is the weirdest part!!!!!


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 8, 2009)

Well guys, long time no reply to dis tread. ;-) (I miss-spelled on purpose)...
I finally got the DFI board sent out yesterday. Some people at DFI I would love to thank are...
Susana, Robert and the unknown man who doesn't check e-mails at corporate. ;-)
 Srsly though, Susana and Robert were very helpful and A+ to them for getting me muh RMA #.  So, lets just see how their turn around is. *prays for a less than 5 day turn around once they get my board*

Anywho- just checkin in.

Flyordie


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hard drive runs fine, CD Drive is fine was running oblivion earlier, power supply is quality and doesn't get hot at all, RAM/CPU both stable(even have the 720 OC'd in the 740G), case is fine(I hope ) It HAS to be the mobo.



that was fast ok so we narrowed it down to mobo was it setup already or did you mess around with settings
you can compare it with this 
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/790gxg65/4.htm

DO you have DDR3 in your mobo?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

That board has quite a different BIOS. I tried the HT Link at 1000mhz all the way up to 2000mhz(stock) and it doesn't do it. Tried CPU voltage ranging from 1.2v all the way up to 1.42v. NB voltage uppage didn't help.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> That board has quite a different BIOS. I tried the HT Link at 1000mhz all the way up to 2000mhz(stock) and it doesn't do it. Tried CPU voltage ranging from 1.2v all the way up to 1.42v. NB voltage uppage didn't help.



you have this board right
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130224
or this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130191


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130190
They don't have it new anymore


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130190
> They don't have it new anymore



Thats why i was looking at the wrong  mobo 
what bios version do you have 1.6?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Which ever was the latest on Monday.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

check your bios version i dont know what it could be besides the bios or the ram timmings/volts


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I have no idea how to check  I also tried manually setting the ram and trying other sticks. I have a lot of everything but Phenom II CPU's


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Whats your Specific Board?

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodcpu2&prod_no=1552&maincat_no=1#menu

790GX Platinum is that info link there.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

DKA790GX Platinum yes


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

HEY I THINK I GOT IT!
right above the blue PCI slot there is a jumper
put them down
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1552&maincat_no=1

it overclocks your cpu for you you probably have it oced and dont know it


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

They're both blue  if you mean the OC switch, already tried it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They're both blue  if you mean the OC switch, already tried it.



You have to kick me when i got it lol
back to square 1

blue?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

when are the 800 chipset coming out i read about it in the news a while back does anyone have info on this?

can you rma the board shadow?

because the only solution is the oc switch or the bios


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I am going to RMA. Already got it set up. I just wish I didn't have to..


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

it happends
i rma 2 4870x2


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm posting using my MSI 790GX and 720BE. Here are my settings....







About to stress test, wish me luck...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Check all your settings in the bios, Sometimes SATA Controllers if they are set for SATA and not RAID or vice versa can cause BSODs, but to ask what are the BSODs you are Receiving? Im reading your motherboard manual and all i see is the DIP Switch that is when both Set to ON means default operating parameters


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

It shouldn't be any sata settings since the board works 100% with an Athlon X2, I don't think the BIOS is pumping enough voltage into my CPU when it's set to auto.. What are the stock voltage for the 720 anyway???


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 8, 2009)

1.325v


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> 1.325v



well shit.. it was trying 1.22-1.25v on my 740g, I think it just worked at that because of the 1000mhz HT. 

Sorry if I've sounded kind of like a d-bag the last few days, this is why.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lmao


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 8, 2009)

Sometimes it's the simplest things. Glad you got it working now though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2009)

This had me Scratching my Head because the Website stated the Board supports the Heka


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh my god I figured it out. It's NOT the board, it was the MSI program Dual Core Center. It kept setting my clock to what I tried with my 7750 and when I raised the volts it was adjusting to those clocks..


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh my god I figured it out. It's NOT the board, it was the MSI program Dual Core Center. It kept setting my clock to what I tried with my 7750 and when I raised the volts it was adjusting to those clocks..



glad you got it working 
when you gonna start posting some really high OCs?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

AFTER I GET SOME SLEEP. Leave me alone dammit  I've been up since Monday night...


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> AFTER I GET SOME SLEEP. Leave me alone dammit  I've been up since Monday night...



You and me BOTH actually since sunday 

ill be waiting for thos pics


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Well DAYUM. Stock voltage is 1.25v for my CPU! That's pretty freakin low for 3ghz! It's stable too, I just started running AOD Stability Tester. 






Also, 4 core DOES NOT WORK. BSOD's on boot and in bios it still says 3 core  Oh well, still got a bitchin fast CPU.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW 

did that make up for the msi trouble?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

User error, not their fault. My opinion of MSI is still the same. I really like this board, the bios is very simple while still being very powerful.

Also.. I recorded the whole testing process.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

cool cool


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 8, 2009)

Shadow, did you bump voltage to 1.4V when trying to enable the 4th core?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTJ2T2Gcdm0

Wait till it's done processing.. I can't remember if I recorded this when I thought I had to keep the voltage high or not. If I say I have to keep the voltage at 1.35v, I AM WRONG. It might be outdated but I honestly can't remember.. Even tho it was only 20 minutes ago  I just had to uninstall MSI Dual Core Center.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTJ2T2Gcdm0
> 
> Wait till it's done processing.. I can't remember if I recorded this when I thought I had to keep the voltage high or not. If I say I have to keep the voltage at 1.35v, I AM WRONG. It might be outdated but I honestly can't remember.. Even tho it was only 20 minutes ago  I just had to uninstall MSI Dual Core Center.



i like you super awesome setup 
You sound sick 

ITS LOADING! ROFL

you should say my name on the next video LOL


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm just congested because I have allergies around this time.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 8, 2009)

I think you should try and condition your cpu. I conditioned mine again and now I'm stable at 3.7Ghz @ 1.456v, it used to take me 1.472v (or something like that) to get only 3.6Ghz stable. So maybe there is actually something to this.

Oh and I would recommend Core Damage for stability testing, most reliable one I've found to date.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 8, 2009)

I am running 3.1Ghz @ 1.1V btw.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVnNFbxmk-k

argggh


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I am running 3.1Ghz @ 1.1V btw.



thats real nice i will definatly condition my 955 when i get it



ShadowFold said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVnNFbxmk-k
> 
> argggh



He said my name yea

Turn off your computer then start it up again try see if it will work


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 8, 2009)

Shadow, you do know that the bug that caused the 4th core to be enabled has been removed in recent BIOS updates....


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Shadow, you do know that the bug that caused the 4th core to be enabled has been removed in recent BIOS updates....



totally forgot about that


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think the older bios can either..

I'm gonna go to sleep. Later all, thanks for sticking with through this BS lol


----------



## welly321 (Apr 8, 2009)

*enabling 4th core*

Hey guys...is the foxconn a79a-s able to get the 4th core out of a p II 720BE?   If it is could someone post here how to do it. I tried ACC on the old BIOS and it wouldnt boot. I heard the new bios that i flashed fixed this problem but im scared to try it again. Is acc the key to the 4th core?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

welly321 said:


> Hey guys...is the foxconn a79a-s able to get the 4th core out of a p II 720BE?   If it is could someone post here how to do it. I tried ACC on the old BIOS and it wouldnt boot. I heard the new bios that i flashed fixed this problem but im scared to try it again. Is acc the key to the 4th core?



yes go to ACC and put it to all cores 0% 
i also have the a79a-s its a good board but with the new bios you have to shutdown the computer to load your changes to the bios


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes sometimes you have to give it more voltage right off the bat when you enable ACC to unlock the 4th core.

It takes an unlocked 720BE and the right board and the right bios, to get the 4th core to work.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 8, 2009)

I gave up on mine, might try again, if it doesn't work meh, just gonna clock the 720 like crazy.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I gave up on mine, might try again, if it doesn't work meh, just gonna clock the 720 like crazy.



LOL go for it


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

i was on bestbuy website and they have a pc with a ph 940
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9196602&type=product&id=1218055362863

The specs say processor speed to be 4ghz?
i can barely hit 3.8 let alone 4 
could they be special chips?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats got to be a typo 4GHZ unless its stricly for benching , and 3G's WTF. It comes with a 4650, lol.


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 8, 2009)

I believe that to be a crock of shit. Im packin a True and couldnt get past 3.9 with 1.6v.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

it has 18 USB Ports
2 PCI & 4 PCI-E
4 gb of ram dosent say 800 or 1066

and look at how much the dominators are 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9150492&type=product&id=1218036668049


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, Best Buy is going down like Circuit City, those price are overly inflated.
 I dont even consider Best buy as an option for PC Hardware.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Wow, Best Buy is going down like Circuit City, those price are overly inflated.
> I dont even consider Best buy as an option for PC Hardware.



i get most of my stuff from bestbuy 

but when it comes to pc i go to the egg


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Wow, Best Buy is going down like Circuit City, those price are overly inflated.
> I dont even consider Best buy as an option for PC Hardware.



That's how it usually is.  BB and CC never were the best on prices for PC hardware, except for some sales and deals they would have every so often.


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 8, 2009)

*New build*

Well have just bought a new case a CM 590, and worked on it for the last 4 hours to get the stuff out of the old and into the new cabinet. So this is what 4-5 hours of work left me with. Your comments are expected. Just thought I'd share it with you guys....






















Its running a little hotter than before, but I would put that down to not having a side case fan, so will get one tomorrow.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2009)

ok i'm putting together a rendering box

specs:

720BE @3.8ghz
2x1GB (for now) corsair dominator D9's
320GB 7200RPM seagate
2x9800GT
crosshair II formula



now i need a case/PSU/cooler anyone wanna make some recommendations?


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 8, 2009)

So I'm pondering a 2nd rig and giving AMD another try.  Here is the thing though, to be cost effective, I probably will grab a cheap GFX card to have in that rig, and then just move the 3xGTX 260s over for big benches.  So looking would prefer an AM3 board that supports SLi, which I cannot find, but hoping with some help, can fix that.  If needed I will go AM2+ for the board.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> So I'm pondering a 2nd rig and giving AMD another try.  Here is the thing though, to be cost effective, I probably will grab a cheap GFX card to have in that rig, and then just move the 3xGTX 260s over for big benches.  So looking would prefer an AM3 board that supports SLi, which I cannot find, but hoping with some help, can fix that.  If needed I will go AM2+ for the board.



ASUS has a 980a coming out very soon that has DDR3. Wait for that.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> ok i'm putting together a rendering box
> 
> specs:
> 
> ...




Antec 300 $55
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042&Tpk=antec 300

Corsair VX550 $90 - $30 rebate - $5 promo code EMCLRLV34  = $55
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004

CPU cooler... I'm not up on those ever since I went to water I've slacked off on keeping up with them.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 8, 2009)

Any one other than ASUS announced one.  Been using them for a while and kinda sick of their bios, liking DFI alot now.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Antec 300 $55
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042&Tpk=antec 300
> 
> Corsair VX550 $90 - $30 rebate - $5 promo code EMCLRLV34  = $55
> ...



i like this better


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Any one other than ASUS announced one.  Been using them for a while and kinda sick of their bios, liking DFI alot now.



Not that I've seen. I think MSI did but I am not sure. I think you're gonna be waiting awhile for DDR3 and SLI.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i like this better
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/Capture028.jpg



80mm rear fan? Suck.... metal looks a little flimsy too, but it is cheaper.

I'm a self-admitted Corsair PSU fan.  How good are Topower PSUs?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147073
I've used that before, it's great.
Topower is awesome. I have one in my HTPC and it's got a 4830 and PII 920.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> 80mm rear fan? Suck.... metal looks a little flimsy too, but it is cheaper.
> 
> I'm a self-admitted Corsair PSU fan.  How good are Topower PSUs?



comes stock with a 80mm room for a 120mm in the back



ShadowFold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147073
> I've used that before, it's great.
> Topower is awesome. I have one in my HTPC and it's got a 4830 and PII 920.



its ugly lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i was on bestbuy website and they have a pc with a ph 940
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9196602&type=product&id=1218055362863
> 
> The specs say processor speed to be 4ghz?
> ...



man I get employee discounts with dell from my job.  I was on their site and a AMD rig to upgrade to a Phenom II was $375  I almost passed out.  Ridiculously expensive


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> comes stock with a 80mm room for a 120mm in the back



It goes up to 92mm in the back, 120mm on the side, 120mm in the front.  Kind of weird.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I am going to wait for 980a and DDR3 if RD890 isn't that much better than the 790FX.
I'm dieing to try out an nvidia board.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> It goes up to 92mm in the back, 120mm on the side, 120mm in the front.  Kind of weird.



thats fine by me i might not get it this is assuming i get a good check tomorrow and if i want phase instead



ShadowFold said:


> I think I am going to wait for 980a and DDR3 if RD890 isn't that much better than the 790FX.
> I'm dieing to try out an nvidia board.



they are nice


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I think I am going to wait for 980a and DDR3 if RD890 isn't that much better than the 790FX.
> I'm dieing to try out an nvidia board.



The RD890 will sport HyperTransport 3, two PCIe x16 slots and Quad CrossFireX with eight lanes for each card. It will be bundled with the SB850 southbridge, which has all the features of the SB750 along with Gigabit Ethernet and PCI Express 2.0. 

A couple of months ago there was a rumor that the AMD RD890 would debut in the second quarter of the year, but the report from the Dutch site confirms a rumor FUD Zilla posted last month. It seems the 790FX and 790GX will be the only chipsets for the AM3 platform until the final quarter of this year. 

SOURCE


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> The RD890 will sport HyperTransport 3, two PCIe x16 slots and Quad CrossFireX with eight lanes for each card. It will be bundled with the SB850 southbridge, which has all the features of the SB750 along with Gigabit Ethernet and PCI Express 2.0.
> 
> A couple of months ago there was a rumor that the AMD RD890 would debut in the second quarter of the year, but the report from the Dutch site confirms a rumor FUD Zilla posted last month. It seems the 790FX and 790GX will be the only chipsets for the AM3 platform until the final quarter of this year.
> 
> SOURCE



sounds exactly like 790FX with a new SB....


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

My 790GX does HT 3.0


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2009)

best i got on DDR2


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

should i wait for the Boards or just get the Asus one i posted a while back?


cdawall i have a zalman 9700NT was used a few hours give you a good price


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't see how a newer one would clock better than what's out now. It's all in the CPU's.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> should i wait for the Boards or just get the Asus one i posted a while back?
> 
> 
> cdawall i have a zalman 9700NT was used a few hours give you a good price



wat kinda price you thinking...



ShadowFold said:


> I don't see how a newer one would clock better than what's out now. It's all in the CPU's.




some boards do better than others but for the most part it is the chip and the person clocking the chip.

like 3dsage probably got a higher clock than i will on his phenom II 720BE


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

pm you cd


Might just get the asus 

what do you recommend for DDR3 ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

No heat spreader
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148150
With heat spreader
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148227

I think they are the same, but they both do some crazy clocks.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No heat spreader
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148150
> With heat spreader
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148227
> ...



the orange ones look good


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Gonna stress that now. I tried 3.4ghz with 1.3v using AOD but it messed up and made core1 drop to 4mhz 

And I set the voltage to 1.410 in the bios, it vDroops to 1.408, is that good?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

as long as it isnt alot i am guessing thats ok 


how can you tell vdroop?
hwmonitor?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

No I set it to 1.410 and it says 1.408 in CPUZ. This seems stable im gonna try for 3.8 now.

EDIT: Sitting at 3.7ghz 1.4v seems stable so far.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

yea thats good


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Ballistix have left a sour taste in my mouth, I tend to shy away from them.

These looked decent, but again I'm not sure what I should be looking for in DDR3 as it is new territory for me
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227293


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

About to stress test, hope this works! If it's stable it's going to be my 24/7 clock.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

OK Now I'm gonna stress this, last time it wasn't stable.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Grr I can't get 3.8ghz to go stable. Tried 1.4v all the way up to 1.55v and it won't post


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

try up NB ht volt


----------



## soulliea (Apr 9, 2009)

got stuck at 3.9GHz but my voltage was ridiculously high to get there...

CPUZ Validation


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

My new 24/7 clock 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543222


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

soulliea said:


> got stuck at 3.9GHz but my voltage was ridiculously high to get there...
> 
> CPUZ Validation



Thats real good


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My new 24/7 clock
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543222
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/Untitled541.jpg



Gongrats too bad you couldnt go higher lol

Did you condition your cpu


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Nah. I don't really need anything higher. I will try for 3.8-4ghz tomorrow. Just glad I got to 3.6


----------



## soulliea (Apr 9, 2009)

im guessing the a 790 chipset might help get me a little higher... im in a small form factor case though so im limited to mATX mobo...


----------



## soulliea (Apr 9, 2009)

im running stock ht and nb... would modifying any of those settings(voltage/clock) help cpu clocks at all?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

3.9ghz is great. There isn't much of a difference between the 780g and 790GX so grab a 790FX or wait for RD890.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

Speaking of 24/7 clocks.  This has been mine for the last 2-3 weeks.  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=535833

My temps were 30c idle/44-46c load (OCCT).   Now that the West Texas spring/summer is in full swing, my temps are now 38c idle/52-55c load 

Think this is acceptable for 24/7?  

Edit: vcore is 1.52v


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

JATownes said:


> Speaking of 24/7 clocks.  This has been mine for the last 2-3 weeks.  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=535833
> 
> My temps were 30c idle/44-46c load (OCCT).   Now that the West Texas spring/summer is in full swing, my temps are now 38c idle/52-55c load
> 
> ...



Thats good i am at 3.6 @ 1.48


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Thats good i am at 3.6 @ 1.48



So you are saying these temps are acceptable for 24/7?


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Nah. I don't really need anything higher. I will try for 3.8-4ghz tomorrow. Just glad I got to 3.6



3.6 seems to be the sweet spot for most people. Unless you're CDAWall.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> pm you cd
> 
> 
> Might just get the asus
> ...



i have the 2x2GB of crucial 1066 and it does 1700CL6 2000+ CL7 (cant test thanks to phenom II no work over DDR1900)



ShadowFold said:


> No heat spreader
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148150
> With heat spreader
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148227
> ...



i have the top set in my pc right now



Neo4 said:


> 3.6 seems to be the sweet spot for most people. Unless you're CDAWall.



i ran my 945ES @3.96ghz 24/7 on water and my 955 is happy@3.8ghz and 1.4v on air


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Gongrats too bad you couldnt go higher lol
> 
> Did you condition your cpu



What is conditioning your CPU?


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm running 3760 24/7 on air. Got way up but never stable enough to call it a done deal. Still frustrated I couldn't get my 4.2 cpu-z dammit.:shadedshu
Been wondering what the top clock on air is.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I'm running 3760 24/7 on air. Got way up but never stable enough to call it a done deal. Still frustrated I couldn't get my 4.2 cpu-z dammit.:shadedshu



try clocking core by core more than likely core 2 will be the strongest core and core 0 will be the weakest


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

JATownes said:


> So you are saying these temps are acceptable for 24/7?



Yes they are 
are you on water or air


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep it faults out on core one with prime above 4.0 core 2 is the strongest. You must be psychic CD


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Yes they are
> are you on water or air



Air.  Mugen 2 CPU Cooler.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Yep it faults out on core one with prime above 4.0 core 2 is the strongest. You must be psychic CD



Hes not psychic, He stayed at a HOLIDAY INN


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Hes not psychic, He stayed at a HOLIDAY INN


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

JATownes said:


> Air.  Mugen 2 CPU Cooler.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/100_0516.jpg
> 
> ...



That thing is huge!  thats what she said LOL

How much was that thing ? can you put a stronger fan on it?


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

$39.99 @ the egg.  Its the best cooler I have ever owned.  5 heatpipes, each with its own array of fins.    Yes a stronger fan is next on the agenda, just haven't decided which one.  Noise isn't an issue, but I want HIGH airflow.  Suggestions??


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 9, 2009)

Gi-freaking-normous is what that thing is. put push pull fans on it


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Gi-freaking-normous is what that thing is. put push pull fans on it



He should put those cheap $10 Ultraz Kazi fans from the egg on a push-pull i bet those temps would deffinantly go down


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054&Tpk=Ultra Kazi


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

The thing I like most about it, (and the reason I bought it over the TRUE, or 1284) is because it can be orientated in any direction.   (and can hold fans on all four sides)


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

JATownes said:


> The thing I like most about it, (and the reason I bought it over the TRUE, or 1284) is because it can be orientated in any direction.   (and can hold fans on all four sides)



put a push going from the front to the back of the case

the other 2 will be pulls 
i at the top Heat rises 
and the last one pointing out


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> He should put those cheap $10 Ultraz Kazi fans from the egg on a push-pull i bet those temps would deffinantly go down
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054&Tpk=Ultra Kazi



IDK if the fan clips will hold a 38mm fan.  Any other ideas to mount it??


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

JATownes said:


> IDK if the fan clips will hold a 38mm fan.  Any other ideas to mount it??



Rubber bands?


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Rubber bands?



I want one of these, but they seem to always be out of stock.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...d_Fan_-_15033_CFM_FFB1212EH.html?tl=g36c15s60


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey guys I fixed my microphone so I'm gonna go with a 4850 1gb. What do you guys think?


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey guys I fixed my microphone so I'm gonna go with a 4850 1gb. What do you guys think?



I loved my 4850 so much I bought another one.  

Why are you adding a 4850 to your 4870?? Why not another 4870??  Just curious.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Too much money. And my PSU only have 3 PCIE connectors. I'm gonna have them in CrossfireX!


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey guys I fixed my microphone so I'm gonna go with a 4850 1gb. What do you guys think?



Good card, it does well even on my 24" monitor.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

Ah-ha.    I understand the $$$ thing for sure.  

BTW, can I get an add to the front page??
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=535833


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice clocks JATownes

You got a stout Heatsink man, love that nickel plating on it


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

JATownes said:


> I want one of these, but they seem to always be out of stock.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...d_Fan_-_15033_CFM_FFB1212EH.html?tl=g36c15s60



have you tried the egg?
they have some High CFM fans on there too
i found the one you want
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213006


I want some of these for my rad but the price way to much 
Delta 220 CFM!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213002


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice clocks JATownes
> 
> You got a stout Heatsink man, love that nickel plating on it



I am aiming for 4.0Ghz, but haven't had time to play. 



Assassin48 said:


> have you tried the egg?
> they have some High CFM fans on there too
> i found the one you want
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213006



THANK YOU!!!    I am going to order on payday!!


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

JATownes said:


> I am aiming for 4.0Ghz, but haven't had time to play.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!    I am going to order on payday!!



Whats the most V's you've pumped into the 940?


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Well I poked around, there is an open box Asus M4A79 Deluxe for $133 and the 940 is $215.  If I went with that and used my current G.Skill PI black DDR2-800, I could save about $150 over going AM3.

So the question is I suppose, is AM3 worth the extra $150?  Of course the savings is from that board being open box - if it was new I'd be saving a little over $80 if I was to go with that board.  To be honest most of the AM2+ boards don't appeal much to me much for some reason.  Too many with SB600, or hideous colors (yeah yeah I know), just seems there is more "stuff" available on the AM3 boards for the same or lesser price, like the M4A79 Deluxe is $200 new but the MSI 790FX-GD70 gives more for $20 less.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

There really is no performance gain from DDR3 in gaming, just synthetics and maybe f@h. If you're low on cash just go with a 720BE and a decent 790GX board.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Whats the most V's you've pumped into the 940?



1.55v   Been nervous to take it over that.     I can boot at 4, but loading windows kisses it goodbye 

Excellent chip though, just haven't had time to play.  AMD/ATI FTW.  (fanboy)


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> There really is no performance gain from DDR3 in gaming, just synthetics and maybe f@h. If you're low on cash just go with a 720BE and a decent 790GX board.



I'm going full quad here 

I guess I tend to shy away from boards with onboard video as in the past it had sometimes been cause of issues when running another card.  I guess that isn't so anymore, but I can't seem to get around seeing that VGA port sticking out of the IO panel 

I suppose the thing I wonder about is all the new cool stuff will be on AM3.  Suppose I don't feel like getting left behind.  That's one reason I hadn't gone back to AM2+.  But.... I dunno.  Might be smarter to go with it to save the money since I'm really without a good job right now - or maybe the smartest thing would be to not get anything until I get a job (since my q6600 works fine) but I have the upgrade itch


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

JATownes said:


> 1.55v   Been nervous to take it over that.     I can boot at 4, but loading windows kisses it goodbye



Yeah just dont push it over 1.65V is my theory and I havent fried any CPUS, but I think between 1.55 and 1.6V is where you'll be able to hit the magic "4GHZ".

 The only way I crossed 3.95GHZ was with 1.6V. 

Get your name on the Top5


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah just dont push it over 1.65V is my theory and I havent fried any CPUS, but I think between 1.55 and 1.6V is where you'll be able to hit the magic "4GHZ".
> 
> The only way I crossed 3.95GHZ was with 1.6V.
> 
> Get your name on the Top5



I am working on it.   Gonna take down CdaWall.   Yea right, no balls for DICE and not near enough knowledge. 

 This DFI 790FX bios is REALLY complicated.    But I am studying


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

So what other kinda voltage do I need to push through the NB or what ever to get 3.8ghz stable.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

JATownes said:


> I am working on it.   Gonna take down CdaWall.   Yea right, no balls for DICE and not near enough knowledge.
> 
> This DFI 790FX bios is REALLY complicated.    But I am studying



Yeah CD dominates 

Thats what I like bout DFI though, if you have the time and patience you can do some great things.

I had a DFI LP UT P35, and it had endless bios tweaks. I had to get rid of it cause I was going mad trying to see where I could take my E6300. Got it up to 3.4GHZ from 1.7GHZ though almost 100% OC , good times


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Well I poked around, there is an open box Asus M4A79 Deluxe for $133 and the 940 is $215.  If I went with that and used my current G.Skill PI black DDR2-800, I could save about $150 over going AM3.
> 
> So the question is I suppose, is AM3 worth the extra $150?  Of course the savings is from that board being open box - if it was new I'd be saving a little over $80 if I was to go with that board.  To be honest most of the AM2+ boards don't appeal much to me much for some reason.  Too many with SB600, or hideous colors (yeah yeah I know), just seems there is more "stuff" available on the AM3 boards for the same or lesser price, like the M4A79 Deluxe is $200 new but the MSI 790FX-GD70 gives more for $20 less.
> 
> Decisions, decisions....



IMO , Just get a nice DDR2 sb750 mobo and save the money for more ram or a video card



JATownes said:


> I am working on it.   Gonna take down CdaWall.   Yea right, no balls for DICE and not near enough knowledge.
> 
> This DFI 790FX bios is REALLY complicated.    But I am studying



ill be on dice hopefully in the next week or so just waiting on my pot 



ShadowFold said:


> So what other kinda voltage do I need to push through the NB or what ever to get 3.8ghz stable.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/Untitled350.jpg



Hav you tried doing higher BUS and lower multi like   18x215 = 3870


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

What would lowering the multi do? Think it's a chipset limitation?


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I had a DFI LP UT P35, and it had endless bios tweaks. I had to get rid of it cause I was going mad trying to see where I could take my E6300. Got it up to 3.4GHZ from 1.7GHZ though almost 100% OC , good times



NICE!!  



Assassin48 said:


> Hav you tried doing higher BUS and lower multi like   18x215 = 3870



This is what worked for me on my 940.  Also, I suppose we can look forward to benchies on the DICE?? 

@Shadow - USSR - Nebraska


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

OK once I get asscreed downloaded I will try doing 215x18


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

@Shadow - Is your 4th core unlocked?  I figure this has been answered earlier in the thread, but I didn't want to scoll. (lazy)


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What would lowering the multi do? Think it's a chipset limitation?


It all depends on the chip see mine likes higher bus and lower multi
also when you start going by the bus keep an eye out on your memory because that gets higher as you go up if it isnt set to Limit in your bios



JATownes said:


> This is what worked for me on my 940.  Also, I suppose we can look forward to benchies on the DICE??
> 
> @Shadow - USSR - Nebraska



You know 
940 @ 5mhz + 4870x2 OCED + DICE + 1066 Ram = ONE SWEET BENCH!
ill be starting an OC thread called  Assassins Dicecapade!



ShadowFold said:


> OK once I get asscreed downloaded I will try doing 215x18



Keep us posted



JATownes said:


> @Shadow - Is your 4th core unlocked?  I figure this has been answered earlier in the thread, but I didn't want to scoll. (lazy)



Nope it didnt work


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Nope. Either it's my bios cause it's the latest or it just can't. It's got the right batch(0851, which it either works or it's unstable.)


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Nope. Either it's my bios cause it's the latest or it just can't. It's got the right batch(0851, which it either works or it's unstable.)



You should roll back your bios and get that 4th core unleashed!


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

You should see if CD will trade ya one of his 720's, he has three 0904's. One of which was mine, that did 4.07GHZ on x4 cores.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> IMO , Just get a nice DDR2 sb750 mobo and save the money for more ram or a video card



Well I got 4GB and a 4870 already.

I'll wait until next month, see what AM3 and DDR3 prices have done, see what the job outlook looks like, all that stuff.  I may just wait until I nail down a job, probably the smartest thing to do (may be a while )


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You should see if CD will trade ya one of 720's, he has three 0904's. One of which was mine, that did 4.07GHZ on x4 cores.



My batch already unlocks, I just need the right board/bios. I might rollback, but I hate flashing my bios!


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Assassins Dicecapade!



  Love it.  



ShadowFold said:


> My batch already unlocks, I just need the right board/bios. I might rollback, but I hate flashing my bios!



I hear the Gigabyte board unlock fairly easily, but that is just the rumor.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Well I got 4GB and a 4870 already.
> 
> I'll wait until next month, see what AM3 and DDR3 prices have done, see what the job outlook looks like, all that stuff.  I may just wait until I nail down a job, probably the smartest thing to do (may be a while )



Do you bench or game?

If you bench of course the am3 will sound better but if you game i would just stick with what you were thinking of doing 
940 
M49 Deluxe 
4gb of 800 
4870
that would be a nice gaming setup 
later on you could get a 2 4870 or sell the one you have and get a 4890


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Do you bench or game?
> 
> If you bench of course the am3 will sound better but if you game i would just stick with what you were thinking of doing
> 940
> ...



100% agreed.  Even go with a 720 and a 4850 if the $$ is tight.  I love mine. (both)


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Do you bench or game?
> 
> If you bench of course the am3 will sound better but if you game i would just stick with what you were thinking of doing
> 940
> ...



I crunch/fold and I game.  I don't do much benching because, well, I suck at it 
You could give me a chip known to do 4GHz, and I probably couldn't get it there by myself


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My batch already unlocks, I just need the right board/bios. I might rollback, but I hate flashing my bios!



Just dont do it thru Windows man, if you do your board will probably be laid to Rest.

@JAtownes, Most 790GX boards unlock the 4th core, just gotta roll back the bioses.

As for AM3 boards, i've seen the 790fxt, GD70 unlock them as well.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

Thats what we are here for.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Just dont do it thru Windows man, if you do your board will probably be laid to Rest.
> 
> @JAtownes, Most 790GX boards unlock the 4th core, just gotta roll back the bioses.
> 
> As for AM3 boards, i've seen the 790fxt, GD70 unlock them as well.



I already flashed to the latest using my bootable bios USB stick! It's very handy, haven't had any die on me yet  I'm go look at the bios now and get the oldest possible.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> I crunch/fold and I game.  I don't do much benching because, well, I suck at it
> You could give me a chip known to do 4GHz, and I probably couldn't get it there by myself



IF you hang around here some more you'll catch the OverclockinBench Virus, which has no apperant cure 



ShadowFold said:


> I already flashed to the latest using my bootable bios USB stick! It's very handy, haven't had any die on me yet  I'm go look at the bios now and get the oldest possible.



I know XS had modded bios for MSI 790gx boards in order to unlock the 4th core.


Woot: Just got my 100th Thanks, thanks to all those that thanked me, lol.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> IF you hang around here some more you'll catch the OverclockinBench Virus, which has no apperant cure



SOOO TRUE!
i just need some help in getting my 9950 BE 140W  to go over 3.2mhz and then i saw that i needed water so i got a wc setup then i hit it i was like YEAAAA 
then i moved to the 940 and saw cd hitting really high clocks with dice so i am like yea lets try this out!

next thing you know i will be on LN2

I love this EXPENSIVE yet FUN hobby!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=bios&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1552
Which should I try?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=bios&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1552
> Which should I try?



1.5 has alot of features 
give that a go

Make sure to disable cool n quiet


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

I say 1.3 or 1.4, cause they predate PII's.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> 1.5 has alot of features
> give that a go
> 
> Make sure to disable cool n quiet



Cool and quiet are not welcome in my house. 

I'm gonna try 1.3


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Cool and quiet are not welcome in my house.
> 
> I'm gonna try 1.3



now we play the waiting game


as a side note
I might be selling my 940 not so sure yet

brb going to install my other 4gb of corasir 1066


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> now we play the waiting game
> 
> 
> as a side note
> ...



What clocks you getting again?
How much?

If the price is right I might shoot at an AM2+ with that open box board from the egg


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> What clocks you getting again?
> How much?
> 
> If the price is right I might shoot at an AM2+ with that open box board from the egg



well right now i am sitting on 3.63 @ 1.48 but i am just trying some higher bus 
220x16.5 = 3.63 
i can go higher
i was hitting 3.79 @ 1.5  with just a cpu multi 
just got this ram so i am redoing my clocks see how high i can get it to
i still dont know how much i will sell it for yet
--------------------------------------------
Right now i am at 3.3 @ 1.36 with 8gb @ 1066 running prime95

quick question i bought 2 different kits of dominator ram on kit says v 1.1 the other is 2.1 will these work with each other or should i call up corsair?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Messing around tonight and trying to get the most out of my memory and NB. Pushing 1.472v through the proc right now. Might push it some more tomorrow once my 2x 133cfm scythes show up and I toss them on my rad. Anyways here's the results!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Messing around tonight and trying to get the most out of my memory and NB. Pushing 1.472v through the proc right now. Might push it some more tomorrow once my 2x 133cfm scythes show up and I toss them on my rad. Anyways here's the results!
> 
> http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/1572721/1024/Computer/wPrime-record.png



Nice 
what kind of temps are you hitting?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

The temps I was getting were, "close my eyes and act like everything is normal" 

It was a bit unstable at 3,808. I had it stable at 3,794, but I'm going to bed so I backed it down to 3,780mhz just for the night. Which allowed me to drop it back to 1.456v, I only got 2 week fans pushing on my rad right now, like I said 2x 133cfm Scythes show up tomorrow. Then we'll see where I can really get this.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The temps I was getting were, "close my eyes and act like everything is normal"
> 
> It was a bit unstable at 3,808. I had it stable at 3,794, but I'm going to bed so I backed it down to 3,780mhz just for the night. Which allowed me to drop it back to 1.456v, I only got 2 week fans pushing on my rad right now, like I said 2x 133cfm Scythes show up tomorrow. Then we'll see where I can really get this.



Cant wait  sounds good
-----------------------------
i am at 
3.4 @ 1.36
8gb @ 800mhz  5-5-5-15-23-2t
i will oc the memory once i am stable at 4.5mhz

 lol 3.8


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't get 3.8ghz to work at all. I did however get 3.6ghz working at 1.35v 




Gonna go even lower now!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice 3.6 at that low of voltage is very nice. Anyways time for sleep, must rest my brain, 4ghz when my new fans show up or bust!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nice 3.6 at that low of voltage is very nice. Anyways time for sleep, must rest my brain, 4ghz when my new fans show up or bust!



i will be waiting!

@shadow 
thats pretty nice oc on that voltage
how much voltage did ou go up to?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

tried 214x18 1.45 and 1.55v with nothing. Keeps freezing while loading windows.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i will be waiting!
> 
> @shadow
> thats pretty nice oc on that voltage
> how much voltage did ou go up to?



hmm  sounds weird 
you up the nb volts right?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

No, I don't know what stock is  Where can I find that?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No, I don't know what stock is  Where can I find that?



i found this website when they oc a 720
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3512&p=11



> No surprises here based on our results above. Our maximum overclock for both CPU speed ended up at a 19x200HTT setting. This resulted in a 3.813GHz processor clock speed with Northbridge speed at 2809MHz. We set our Core VID to 1.55V, VDimm to 1.66V, CPU/NB Voltage to 1.4375V, and HT to 1.38V. on stock VCore with the X3 720 BE resulted in a 3.36GHz clock speed at a respectable 240HTT clock and Northbridge speed at 2400MHz. Memory speed is set to DDR3-1600 at 7-8-7-18 1T. We also tried the 19.5x200HTT setting for 3.90GHz, but could not hold stability in the applications mentioned above.  The system would post at 20x200 easily, but Vista 64 SP1 would always BSOD once entering the OS. It appears from all indications that the AM3 processors have the same 4GHz limitation in Vista 64 with normal cooling methods. We increased VCore to 1.60V and could POST at 4.2GHz but could never enter the OS regardless of other NB speed, HT speed, or voltage settings.



Dont lose hope 
6mhz 720BE
http://www.dvhardware.net/article34285.html

720 OC chart
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/475649-amd-phenom-ii-x3-720-oc.html


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I can't get 3.8ghz to work at all. I did however get 3.6ghz working at 1.35v
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/Untitled733.jpg
> Gonna go even lower now!!!



Damn nice clocks and voltage Shadow!

I'm really considering RMAing my 720, takes to much voltage to oc it and temp sensors are F'd up.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not sure what your stock is going to be, but it is probably around 1.2. I have mine running at 1.370v right now, with an 80mm fan blowing on my NB. I couldnt go up from there (next step was 1.420v).

Set it somewhere around 1.3v, then go from there.

(I cant sleep had Intel regrets and just canceled my order for the E5200 and Asus P5Q SE Plus)



Assassin48 said:


> 720 OC chart
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/475649-amd-phenom-ii-x3-720-oc.html



Wow anyone around 3.8ghz is over 1.5v except one person, I'm liking my results so far.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm not sure what your stock is going to be, but it is probably around 1.2. I have mine running at 1.370v right now, with an 80mm fan blowing on my NB. I couldnt go up from there (next step was 1.420v).
> 
> Set it somewhere around 1.3v, then go from there.
> 
> ...



would you say cpu conditioning helps?
or is it too soon to tell

i dont think voltage needs to go high if you have the cpu cool


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Conditioning helped flyordie. I haven't and probably wont just because I'm lazy and I don't really care for super high clocks. I just need something fast and cool for my gaming!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I conditioned mine for about 3 days, then I couldnt take it anymore, lol. So I'm not really sure. It just doesn't seem like it to me.

And good news my cancel order went through, 7750 Kuma and Biostar 790GX (open box for $64 ) are heading my way. I might have to test the biostar in my comp see if it unlocks 4th core, if it does I'm going to cry.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

That's the board that started the madness. The biostar 790GX and Asrock are 100% unlockable.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep, only $64.99 right now, if it works I am putting it in my comp. I canceled plans to sell my DFI. But if that board works it will be back up for sale and I will order her a diff mobo (790GX if still open box).

You got a 7750 Shadow, it doesnt state if it comes with a fan, I'm assuming it isnt like the old 5000+ Be and that it does.

Did a bit of surfing, found out the Retail version comes with a HS+fan, so should be all good.



ShadowFold said:


> Conditioning helped flyordie.



Theres no way to really tell if it helped him though. I know he was only able to run his volts so low, then later after he "conditioned" it, it was able to go one notch lower. But whos to say running it at lower volts caused this. It could have easily been that the proc just naturally broke in from being run.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

My 7750 was OEM bro. The only BE's that didn't come with sinks were the 5000+ and I think the 6400+. The Phenom BE's come with heatsinks.

Now that I think of it, I haven't bought a single retail AMD chip lol They are just so easy to find OEM or used.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 9, 2009)

I work for a Computer Repair/ IT Support company, we use 3dmark to compare differneces durring upgrades, here is a before picture for a design pc running autocad

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10582564

and after the upgrades:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10583824

Specs were:
Pentium 4 HT 3.4ghz
Intel Chipset board
2 GB DDR2 533
old Nvidia Quadro Graphics
XP Pro

then we added:
Pentium Dual Core E5200
NVidia NForce 630 board
GeForce 9400 GT Graphics


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 9, 2009)

PII is capable of some low ass voltages... 3,103Mhz @ 1.02V
This is on my backup board... GA-690G-S3H.
*You may see this soon, but the C3 Silicon is already being tested... idk what has been improved yet, but the new revision will be seen in the FX lineup I guess. This for me is considered slightly "unreliable" due to the inclusion of the following words "The C3 revision in lab tests have been able to reach into the 7Ghz territory."*

Take whats bolded with a grain of salt, but if it comes to be true, my source has proven himself again....


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> PII is capable of some low ass voltages... 3,103Mhz @ 1.02V
> This is on my backup board... GA-690G-S3H.



Yup, got my 720 @ 3.6ghz with 1.35v  I will try for lower in a bit!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Yep it faults out on core one with prime above 4.0 core 2 is the strongest. You must be psychic CD



all the phenom's i have had have had the same strong core same weak core however my 955 core 0 will do 4.1ghz core 1-3 will do 4.2ghz all at the same volts etc. so 100mhz difference means i should be able to boot 5ghz on DICE alone



Assassin48 said:


> Hes not psychic, He stayed at a HOLIDAY INN








JATownes said:


> 1.55v   Been nervous to take it over that.     I can boot at 4, but loading windows kisses it goodbye
> 
> Excellent chip though, just haven't had time to play.  AMD/ATI FTW.  (fanboy)



you need temps to be around 40C to run 4ghz



3dsage said:


> Yeah just dont push it over 1.65V is my theory and I havent fried any CPUS, but I think between 1.55 and 1.6V is where you'll be able to hit the magic "4GHZ".
> 
> The only way I crossed 3.95GHZ was with 1.6V.
> 
> Get your name on the Top5



unless you are me and your chip will do it @1.4v  my 945ES scaled better with vols ran 100% stable under water with 1.65v at just under 4ghz, ram @1260 NB@2.8 and HT@2.2 that was nice 24/7



JATownes said:


> I am working on it.   Gonna take down CdaWall.   Yea right, no balls for DICE and not near enough knowledge.
> 
> This DFI 790FX bios is REALLY complicated.    But I am studying



good luck


----------



## Darknova (Apr 9, 2009)

Well I tried the advice of upping the NB volts. By adding 120mv, instead of 30mv, to the NB I managed to drop my CPU volts to 1.4v from 1.45v and temps from 28'C idle to 25'C idle. I even managed to increase speeds from 3.38Ghz to 3.48Ghz


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 9, 2009)

I know I just built new system, but I think I may build another complete one just for fun. So im looking for some trial tested input here to help me decide which direction to go.

Here are some boundaries for you to work in: I will be using the 955BE when it hits the retail market.

I prefer to use an ASUS motherboard and nvidia chipset, but what about ATI chipset... which is best? 

Do I want to use SLI? or do I want to go straight AMD products and use ATI(crossfire x2 setup perhaps) and go for a complete "AMD Dragon" system.

Buy Vista 64 bit?

Cooling will be water.  of course.

Depending upon the board/chip combo above...best RAM to use...brand/speed/latency?

Powersupply will be the Corsair 1000watt HX Modular, so no worries about power availability.

Gonna stick it in another Coolermaster COSMO-S, so plenty of space for cooling necessities and excellent cable management.

Okay....thats enough to go on....now....GO!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Vista64 for sure. Best OS out right now. And it's really up to you if you want to go nvidia or AMD. Best chipset for AMD right now is 790FX.







MMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

That is a crazy resolution shadow, I don't think I ever seen 1392x914. Nice score though I need to run Vantage myself.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 9, 2009)

Yo Shadow. What are you running your NB at in that shot? Also, what NB volts are you using?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Best chipset for AMD right now is 790FX.


I agree, but the GX chipset holds its own. I can get 3.7GHz stable (benchmark) and 3.8 boot stable but can't get benchmark stable. Getting ready to get a FX chipset board soon will then be able to compare the two side by side. Any suggestions on a FX board? Looking at a new Jetway board. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153129


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 9, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I know I just built new system, but I think I may build another complete one just for fun. So im looking for some trial tested input here to help me decide which direction to go.
> 
> Here are some boundaries for you to work in: I will be using the 955BE when it hits the retail market.
> 
> ...



Crosshair 2 or the new 980 nforce board not out yet,

Go SLI with GTX Series cards, if you have money the GTX 285's are cans of whoopass.
most powerfull single gpu card!

Screw Vista, i would sooner download the Windows 7 Beta, or use windows xp pro x64
I use Windows XP Professional Corporate 64-bit Edition, but the non-corp is pretty much same.

Hit CDAWALL about the RAM.

For big videocards, i would recommend the Antec Quattro 1000W Modular PSU
I have it, it has every connection you will ever need, and there removable, plus it can power a small army of Videocards and CPUs!

For your watercooling get at least a 3 x 120mm radiator for good cooling capacity.
or 2 of the 2 x 120mm or some combination with 3 120mm sections.

thats my recommendations


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> I agree, but the GX chipset holds its own. I can get 3.7GHz stable (benchmark) and 3.8 boot stable but can't get benchmark stable. Getting ready to get a FX chipset board soon will then be able to compare the two side by side. Any suggestions on a FX board? Looking at a new Jetway board. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153129



Just make sure to get one with the SB750 on it.  That Jetway has the SB600.  My opinion: Either DFI or ASUS.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 9, 2009)

I've had pretty good luck with the M4A79 Deluxe , yrmv.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 9, 2009)

amd stock is slowly moving on up.  

i bought in at $3.34, now its at $3.72


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

I've noticed that.  Good deal.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

A bit of a quick sidetrack guys , I know most of you have owned X2 Brisbane's.

BTW loop specs are Apogee GT block, D5 pump, 2x80mm Black Ice Rad and i also have a gpu block in the loop but i drop the volts on my gpu to 1.05 and its idling at 35C.

Question bout my temps, i'm currently stress testing with p95. 
I've been loading for about 45minutes, my temps are 52C with 1.55V @ 3.2GHZ.
Are those temps to high for being on Water?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> Crosshair 2 or the new 980 nforce board not out yet,
> 
> Go SLI with GTX Series cards, if you have money the GTX 285's are cans of whoopass.
> most powerfull single gpu card!
> ...



D9JNL is loved by phenom II so i recommend something with those on it next best choice would be HCF8's i have both both clock very very well



3dsage said:


> A bit of a quick sidetrack guys , I know most of you have owned X2 Brisbane's.
> 
> BTW loop specs are Apogee GT block, D5 pump, 2x80mm Black Ice Rad and i also have a gpu block in the loop but i drop the volts on my gpu to 1.05 and its idling at 35C.
> 
> ...



not bad pretty close to what my old loop ran at with a higher clocked/higher watt chip

mine was a D4,MCR320+BIX240+aquaxtreme MC-05 pro


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> D9JNL is loved by phenom II so i recommend something with those on it next best choice would be HCF8's i have both both clock very very well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright cool then, I thought something was up with my loop

Its really sucks cuz my bios doesnt let me give my it more than 1.55V that the max, and I cant add the extra V's thru AOD either

Although I have managed 3.45GHZ out it so far


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Alright cool then, I thought something was up with my loop
> 
> Its really sucks cuz my bios doesnt let me give my it more than 1.55V that the max, and I cant add the extra V's thru AOD either
> 
> Although I have managed 3.45GHZ out it so far



send ti back my crosshair II does 2.2v


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> send ti back my crosshair II does 2.2v



 If you want it back when I get my 955, I will.

Since theres no way my board is capable of MercKing it


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey cdawall how do you determine the chips used on a memory kit (without buying and tearing the spreaders off)?

Curious what chips are used on the OCZ Reaper 2x2GB DDR3-1333 kit.  OCZ3RPR13334GK


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

Check DDR3Ramlist or just ask the pros on here.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Not listed on the DDR3 ramlist which is why I asked.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Got the new Scythes put in, freaking amazing, dropped my idle temp alone by like 10 degrees. My load temp, by a freaking ton, probably 15c!

Here's at Idle.





And here's my wicked load temps, so awesome!





No time to clock the crap out of it today, tomorrow will be fun!


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 9, 2009)

yep, i have 3 scythe ultrakaze 120mm fans on my Black Ice Pro III radiator pushing, but my block is restrictive on flow,  new block should've been here yesterday....

shipping is always screwy for me, sometimes ontime, usually late..


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Yo Shadow. What are you running your NB at in that shot? Also, what NB volts are you using?



Stock



1Kurgan1 said:


> That is a crazy resolution shadow, I don't think I ever seen 1392x914. Nice score though I need to run Vantage myself.



I cropped it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> yep, i have 3 scythe ultrakaze 120mm fans on my Black Ice Pro III radiator pushing, but my block is restrictive on flow,  new block should've been here yesterday....
> 
> shipping is always screwy for me, sometimes ontime, usually late..



Yeah they are def worth the $10 + shipping. I'm thinking about picking up 2 more since my pull fans are pretty weak, but I don't know if that will matter a ton. There is so much air rushing out the back of the rad now, it's awesome. And I'm using a cheaper rad too. 

http://www.xoxide.com/swiftech-dual-quiet-radiator.html

Pretty much that, but I got it with the Apex 220 kit so mines got a built in res. And I'm using a pretty cheapo block 

http://www.retailblue.com/zalman-zm...ock-gold-plated-copper-base-alu-pr-14068.html

But these are killer temps, I don't think it will be possible to get much better.


----------



## madmanjohn (Apr 9, 2009)

those of you looking, tried three mobos with the gx790 sb 750 combo- asus msi & biostar.
for what i do i need stability and i still favor biostar. the ta790gx 128m is a super stable and ive oc'd my 9850 to 3.1 stable boot and run on plain air with no problems anywhere.

but if budget was not an issue and i was building a clocker- id build a DFI. ive seen two that a friend of mine had and they are a cut above the rest. just straight awesome boards, and well constructed boards, fiber not resin boards. theres a big difference, 95% of virtually all mobos are built on resin boards and wont take as much heat or BS.

the 780 and sb 700 combination runs hot- real hot for no good reason, and the drive handling is not as good - cant speak for any raid, cant run raid.  make sure if you are going to run the 790gx that you also run the sb750. cant remember who posted that besides me but ill back it up.

nice build shadowfold  - ill be watching for more


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Got the new Scythes put in, freaking amazing, dropped my idle temp alone by like 10 degrees. My load temp, by a freaking ton, probably 15c!
> 
> Here's at Idle.
> http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/1575893/1024/Computer/Idle-Temps-new-fans.png
> ...




NICE!!!  Look forward to seeing some clocks tomorrow.  Congrats.

@shadow: If you have the funds, I would recommend the DFI 790FXb-M2RSH, this board is amazing, and the stock NB/Mosfet cooler is pretty good.  Unless you want DDR3, but I still would recomment the DFI.  (the M4A79 is awesome too though.)


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ill do a review on the Asus M4A79t DDR3 board in the next week or so before i do my dice run


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Hey cdawall how do you determine the chips used on a memory kit (without buying and tearing the spreaders off)?
> 
> Curious what chips are used on the OCZ Reaper 2x2GB DDR3-1333 kit.  OCZ3RPR13334GK



D9JNL same as mine


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2009)

since the M3A79-T dont like 4x1gb 1066MHz sticks installed, I picked up 2x2gb OCZ 1066MHz Reapers.... anyone recommend how to burn these sticks in....?  before i resort back to the 3.88GHz clock?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> since the M3A79-T dont like 4x1gb 1066MHz sticks installed, I picked up 2x2gb OCZ 1066MHz Reapers.... anyone recommend how to burn these sticks in....?  before i resort back to the 3.88GHz clock?



set the voltage to 2.2v and the clocks to 1200 5-5-5-15 and hope it boots back up


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> D9JNL same as mine


how about these.... 2x2GB DDR2-1066 kit. OCZ2RPR10664GK
D9's or not ?


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 10, 2009)

Fedex knows my package hasnt been delivered to me yet, and that its behind schedule, but not 1 of the 3 people i spoke to knows what happenned to it, where it is, or what exactly is going on.....

so much for my waterblock....... Fedex is now worse off on my list then DAMN UPS, UPS never lost my stuff it was just late.....

FEDEX FTLoser


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2009)

How's this looking? Was finally able to change my FSB from 200, my keyboard numbers were not working in the BIOS screens. Changed KB and works perfect. System hangs on boot with 250 FSB any suggestions?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> how about these.... 2x2GB DDR2-1066 kit. OCZ2RPR10664GK
> D9's or not ?



either elpidia or PSC


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> How's this looking? Was finally able to change my FSB from 200, my keyboard numbers were not working in the BIOS screens. Changed KB and works perfect. System hangs on boot with 250 FSB any suggestions?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/Untitled099.jpg



Use the multiplier


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2009)

Keep the FSB at 245 and bump the multi?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

Yea, why would you mess with the bus in the first place? Memory speed?


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 10, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> How's this looking? Was finally able to change my FSB from 200, my keyboard numbers were not working in the BIOS screens. Changed KB and works perfect. System hangs on boot with 250 FSB any suggestions?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/Untitled099.jpg



your on the border of needing more Vcore in my experience

250 x 14.5 = 3625 mhz  i need 1.4-1.425 to get there.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea, why would you mess with the bus in the first place? Memory speed?


For the most part yes. I can get 3.7GHz with a 200 FSB and uping the multi. Thought I would give a FSB oc a shot.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> your on the border of needing more Vcore in my experience
> 
> 250 x 14.5 = 3625 mhz  i need 1.4-1.425 to get there.


Thats what I though.
Edit: sorry double post..


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> D9JNL same as mine



Awesome, so good stuff then.  Not bad for a 4GB kit that only costs 65 bucks


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 10, 2009)

what happenned to xtremesystems.org

someone hack it or someone fail a voltmod on the server?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2009)

I see that the DC mode is now Ganged..... the tracers were unganged when set to auto for ganged mode... The setting is still on auto but dc mode is ganged, whys that?
also should i ungang the memory?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> what happenned to xtremesystems.org
> 
> someone hack it or someone fail a voltmod on the server?



What i heard there was that power went out and messed up the server so the owner got a new one


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

OKOKOKOK. I'm gonna go find my USB drive and downgrade my bios. If I get the 4th core, I can break 10k in 3dmark Vantage. I'm sitting at 9.8k right now.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> OKOKOKOK. I'm gonna go find my USB drive and downgrade my bios. If I get the 4th core, I can break 10k in 3dmark Vantage. I'm sitting at 9.8k right now.



Did you OC the video card?

have you used AMD FUSION?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Did you OC the video card?
> 
> have you used AMD FUSION?



yes and yes






http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=bios&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1552

I think I'm gona try 1.0.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> yes and yes
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/Untitled096.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



SOO CLOSE!
Yea try 1.0 have you tried all other versions ?
1.0 seems a little to far back


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

Nope just 1.6. The only bad thing I can see hapening with 1.0 is my overclock will suck. But I will only need like 3ghz for 10k. The cores make a huge difference.

Actually I will try 1.1


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

just go back 1 bios version to 1.5 and so on


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> What i heard there was that power went out and messed up the server so the owner got a new one



owner lost his host and is hosting it himself now


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

I think 1.1 is my best bet. I will try that in a few minutes, gotta finish downloading something.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> owner lost his host and is hosting it himself now


ahhh that explains it



ShadowFold said:


> I think 1.1 is my best bet. I will try that in a few minutes, gotta finish downloading something.



is it assassins creed


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

No lol I do want to try that game tho. The file I got was F'd, I'm just gonna go buy it. I hear it's pretty good anyway.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No lol I do want to try that game tho. The file I got was F'd, I'm just gonna go buy it. I hear it's pretty good anyway.



i have it for ps3 and it wasnt that good IMO


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> owner lost his host and is hosting it himself now



had i known that i would have tried to contact him, i run graebtech networks, i have webhosting capacity to boot.  Thats how i host amdforce.com


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> had i known that i would have tried to contact him, i run graebtech networks, i have webhosting capacity to boot.  Thats how i host amdforce.com



email fugger@xs


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

3.5 Stable! @ 1.38v


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> email fugger@xs



is that his email address abbreviated or do i need to find it?


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 10, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> is that his email address abbreviated or do i need to find it?



No that's not the address. Once XS is back up you can get it from the forums.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> is that his email address abbreviated or do i need to find it?





SparkyJJO said:


> No that's not the address. Once XS is back up you can get it from the forums.



its at xtremesystems.org but i figured it would be easy to gues off that


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 10, 2009)

Looking for another opinion...

On my current rig, im suspecting my board is now in need of a replacement due to the fact that I am getting checksum errors everytime I make a change, even when I clear the cmos. I have flashed the updated bios and had the same issue. And on top of that I am having an issue where the bios is running super slow, there is a delay when I hit keys, and now it will not restart after I hit f10 to save changes. I have to manually reboot. I am assuming the boards bios are degraded to the point it will have to be replaced?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Looking for another opinion...
> 
> On my current rig, im suspecting my board is now in need of a replacement due to the fact that I am getting checksum errors everytime I make a change, even when I clear the cmos. I have flashed the updated bios and had the same issue. And on top of that I am having an issue where the bios is running super slow, there is a delay when I hit keys, and now it will not restart after I hit f10 to save changes. I have to manually reboot. I am assuming the boards bios are degraded to the point it will have to be replaced?



Cant you rma it since you just built that rig or contact asus they might fix it for you


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Cant you rma it since you just built that rig or contact asus they might fix it for you



Well I built the rig in Febuary so I can't rma it with newegg now, I assume ASUS may fix it, but im unsure of their policy on such things I will have to look, or try and call them. I just hate to hassle with it if there is a fix I am missing.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Well I built the rig in Febuary so I can't rma it with newegg now, I assume ASUS may fix it, but im unsure of there policy on such things I will have to look, or try and call them.



tell them your bios chip may have gone bad or something
plus
Manufacturer Warranty 
Parts 3 years limited 
Labor 3 years limited


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 10, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Well I built the rig in Febuary so I can't rma it with newegg now, I assume ASUS may fix it, but im unsure of their policy on such things I will have to look, or try and call them. I just hate to hassle with it if there is a fix I am missing.



Have you modded the board any?  If not you should have no issue RMAing to Asus. Flashing bios doesn't count as long as it was official bios from their site.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 10, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Have you modded the board any?  If not you should have no issue RMAing to Asus. Flashing bios doesn't count as long as it was official bios from their site.



No I have not performed any modifications to the structure of the board at all. Only changes I have made are bios changes for overclocking purposes.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 10, 2009)

Should be no problem then.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 10, 2009)

Unfortunatley I can't run my stable overclock, cause they damn bios freaks out anytime I change it. for some reason it will sit for like 10 mins on the boot screen, then another 10 mins on load screen, then another 10 mins for windows to load. Stupid. at default settings it will shut down and boot normal.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, I tried the original ones once, no dice.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

but your good on stock everything right or is that bad too?


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 10, 2009)

Stock runs like it should, only freaks out when I make changes, that and the other things I mentioned, not running right, slow, wont reboot automatically on F10 save.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

4 dimms not working at 1333 my ass


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

shadow did your 4th core unlock?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

I got caught up playing left4dead, I'll try tomorrow I promise >_>


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 4 dimms not working at 1333 my ass
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/Capture033930.jpg



PhII 955 BE :drool:


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I got caught up playing left4dead, I'll try tomorrow I promise >_>



lol no problem hopefully it works i want you to break 10000 !



SparkyJJO said:


> PhII 955 BE :drool:



lol i know!


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 10, 2009)

new car for me tommorrow.   schweeetz

i get to sell my pofs!@#$%^&* 1988 toyota corolla that has 302,000 miles on its original motor

its about FT the bank got off there bailed out butts and let me get a car.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> new car for me tommorrow.   schweeetz
> 
> i get to sell my pofs!@#$%^&* 1988 toyota corolla that has 302,000 miles on its original motor



DO i hear a Drifting Car?

what are you getting?


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 10, 2009)

dunno, untill today, My credit was declined at this time...

time to shop around again

probably a 4 door so i can lug my gear for work and play around, lanparties, IT service calls, whatever....


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

do you have a budget 
what you need it for

i would keep the other car if you can

my daily driver is a 2003 Taco
and my "WORK IN PROGRESS" is my baby a 1966 Mustang Coupe its a the body shop and idk when it will be back


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 10, 2009)

the corolla is dyin, the sound alone tells the tale, you can almost hear each rod and valve as the loosely open and close and rattle kinda like a box of rocks.  302,000 miles and running, but i didnt say running good.  i really dont know why it does still run....

im goin to bed, night


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here you go Assassin...4 cores unlocked...


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Here you go Assassin...4 cores unlocked...



NICE!
what kind of temps are you getting when you have 4 cores vs 3 cores ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, you get like 3000 more than me on the CPU score


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Wow, you get like 3000 more than me on the CPU score



Its that extra core 
go for it Shadow PUSH IT TO THE LIMITS!


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

It runs great without any problems...temps for idle are 30-33 degs and load is around 47-49 degs max. This is under stress testing with prime and not gaming. Ambient temps are around 30 degs.

I was pretty surprised at the scores myself...


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

you going to go higher?


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

Not going any higher...core no. 2 is the weak one which was locked, so no chance of it going higher than that....prime will run for a hour or so at this overclock but will eventually give an error on this core. For gaming I have not found an issue yet....but have backtracked to 3.2Ghz at 1.325 v and now the temps are 27 idle and max 40 load. Am more comfortable with this. Get a score of around 10k in 3dmvantage.

BTW just started Left4dead....whats the idea of the game man...are you just supposed to go on shooting zombies and get to the safe zones??? or is there something I am missing??


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

i think thats it
 i only played the first level 
i have to buy the whole game to play on steam


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

I just thought of a custom title idea, "Budget Enthusiast" since I upgrade my stuff almost every month but I haven't spent more than 190$ on anything


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 10, 2009)

You think your a Budget, Look at my machine, Id drop a 3850 in but id have to rack the CPU speed to like 2.4 to utilize it properly.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

"Hardware Whore"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well got to take a crack at it again today. Looks like I will not be seeing 4ghz  I just can't even make it into windows at anything over 1.5v, which makes me sad. 1.456v seems to be the highest stable volts I can use, 1.472v is the highest I can get into windows with. I got off a validation at 3,829mhz, but that wasn't stable. I backed it down and got it stable now.

3,718mhz, 1.456v, 201fsb, mem timings 5-5-5-18 @ 1072 (suppose to be 7-7-7-24 @ 1066) , and NB at 2412. Guess it's good enough for now.

We'll see when my Biostar shows up, would be nice to unlock the 4th core since I got a 0904.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 10, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> BTW just started Left4dead....whats the idea of the game man...are you just supposed to go on shooting zombies and get to the safe zones??? or is there something I am missing??



Yes, you try to make it through each chapter until you get to the safe room.

Try it on Expert


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I just thought of a custom title idea, "Budget Enthusiast" since I upgrade my stuff almost every month but I haven't spent more than 190$ on anything



speaking of titles i was thinking of changing mine but to what...


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> speaking of titles i was thinking of changing mine but to what...



Overclocking King?
I can OC anything! even a toaster !

anyone suggest a small case for my current board 
putting the asus in this case

i want to be able to take it places but also look good not expensive

i found this one GMC Corona
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811110008


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

still trying to find the erratum on phenom II+4 dimms filled seems to o nothing as far as hampering oc's


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> NICE!
> what kind of temps are you getting when you have 4 cores vs 3 cores ?



I had the same temps with my 720 with 4 core or 3.

As for gaming I was able to game for hours at 3.8ghz on 4 cores, I miss my old 720


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

@3dsage...u are one of the lucky guys man....no way I can take that to 3.8 ...lol....but just to get an idea, can you post your settings....any old cpuz screenies, with memory details?? also nb volts etc.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's a few benches i had in Photobucket. But alot of my stuff is splattered around like 20-30pages ago. I only had it for 3 weeks, lol. 

I know my daily NB settings where x13 (2600) 1.4NB and +.15NB VID, and  ht x 12.













Here's my max OC on x4 cores.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

thats real nice 4mhz on 720 with 4 cores CRAZY!

i cant even do that on my 940! AHAHAHAH


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 10, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Here's a few benches i had in Photobucket. But alot of my stuff is splattered around like 20-30pages ago. I only had it for 3 weeks, lol.
> 
> I know my daily NB settings where x13 (2600) 1.4NB and +.15NB VID, and  ht x 12.
> 
> ...




you sir have a bottleneck somewhere, with 4 cores and at 3800mhz you should be well over 5500 cpu score, see mine @ 3800mhz

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10145037


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 10, 2009)

^ not really bro, check out the 3d06 bench thread, theres a few PII 940's at 3.8ghz with the same cpu score as me. I'm also on Vista 32 ultimate.

As for having a bottleneck, my 5400 is my bottleneck.
Check this out.

8800gt @ 850-2200-2100 and 5400B.E @ 3.2GHZ = 5230-5846-2310= 11449

8800gt @ 795-1800-1988 and 720x4BE @ 3.8GHZ = 6226-5659-5199=14544

I wouldve easily hit around 16K now with my 720B.E


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 10, 2009)

cpu score is still low, i have broken 5900 with a combination of 3.8 ghz and memory and NB overclocks.

here is my old score with the 8800GTS and old board(XFX NForce 750A, in forsale thread)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9702111


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> you sir have a bottleneck somewhere, with 4 cores and at 3800mhz you should be well over 5500 cpu score, see mine @ 3800mhz
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10145037



It happens to me too i am on vista


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 10, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> cpu score is still low, i have broken 5900 with a combination of 3.8 ghz and memory and NB overclocks.
> 
> here is my old score with the 8800GTS and old board(XFX NForce 750A, in forsale thread)
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9702111



Like I said bro, check out the 3d06 cpu bench thread, a couple of PII 940's hit around the same score.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 10, 2009)

must be a common problem....


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Sage...no way I can get to that, my board will not allow me to go above 1.55v on the cpu volts...so thats the end of that. Have done 3.8, at 1.55v. - 3 cores.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 10, 2009)

OK guys, FINALLY got time to play with my new cooler for a little bit.  I LOVE THIS NEW SETUP!!!  Check out these temps.  

Stock:







1.55 volts:


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

^^^ Awesome tOC buddy...but I think your NB is a bit too high....if I am not wrong the Temp3 would be NB, if thats the CPU then its superb...btw are these under sstress testing or at idle?


----------



## JATownes (Apr 10, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> ^^^ Awesome tOC buddy...but I think your NB is a bit too high....if I am not wrong the Temp3 would be NB, if thats the CPU then its superb...btw are these under sstress testing or at idle?



The matching temps in BIOS are:
Temp1 - CPU
Temp2 - NB
Temp3 - VRM/Mosfets ??






Am I right or wrong here?  

MB = DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RSH.

Edit: at Idle Stressing @ stock she gets to 33-34, with auto RPM increase (set in the BIOS at 30c).

Here are some pics of the cooler:


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

nice cooler...that temp looks like NB to me. Why don't you try cpuid hardware monitor and send in a screens. Wonder why there are no other temps in everest.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 10, 2009)

finally got my waterclock, apogee drive, installin it when i get home fro work


----------



## JATownes (Apr 10, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> nice cooler...that temp looks like NB to me. Why don't you try cpuid hardware monitor and send in a screens. Wonder why there are no other temps in everest.



Here it is. 






This one is after a stability test.  Cores 1-4 all maxed out at 56C.  






@Mav - Thanks for the info on CPUID Monitor.  This is my new temp prog.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 11, 2009)

JATownes said:


> The matching temps in BIOS are:
> Temp1 - CPU
> Temp2 - NB
> Temp3 - VRM/Mosfets ??
> ...



On my board Temp1=NB, Temp2=SB and Temp3=Motherboard CPU socket diode. When I installed my Thermalright NB HS the Temp1 reading dropped by about 10C. Also, when I enable my 4th core Temp3 is the only way to get a fairly accurate reading on my CPU's temp. Although it does read a higher C value due to the fact that there isn't any active cooling on it like there is on the heat spreader. IT8718F is the monitor chip. What's yours?


----------



## JATownes (Apr 11, 2009)

IDK what kind of sensor it is.  How would I tell?  

Here is a bios shot @ stock voltage.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 11, 2009)

JATownes said:


> IDK what kind of sensor it is.  How would I tell?



Open SpeedFan, Configure, Advanced and click on the "Chip" drop down box and it should be the first one. Temperature Sensor Diode 1, 2 and 3 will be at the top and I'm pretty sure the values should be set to "diode" and not "thermistor".


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 11, 2009)

Check on Everest


----------



## JATownes (Apr 11, 2009)

It appears to be an IT8712FJ.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 11, 2009)

In fact in SpeedFan if you are confident you know what Temp1, 2 and 3 are you can rename them to their proper nomenclature.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 11, 2009)

This DFI Bios is complicated.  There is a ton of stuff that I have no idea what it does.  

Since TPU is the best source of info  if I post some screens of my bios, would you guys explain a few things?  

I thought I should ask before posting a bunch of stuff up with questions in someone elses thread.    Being polite.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2009)

JATownes said:


> This DFI Bios is complicated.  There is a ton of stuff that I have no idea what it does.
> 
> Since TPU is the best source of info  if I post some screens of my bios, would you guys explain a few things?
> 
> I thought I should ask before posting a bunch of stuff up with questions in someone elses thread.    Being polite.


Post Away mate!!!! im sure someone can answer you Bios Q!


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 11, 2009)

JATownes said:


> This DFI Bios is complicated.  There is a ton of stuff that I have no idea what it does.
> 
> Since TPU is the best source of info  if I post some screens of my bios, would you guys explain a few things?
> 
> I thought I should ask before posting a bunch of stuff up with questions in someone elses thread.    Being polite.



TPU is indeed an awesome recourse but you might also go over to The New Rebels Haven forum and see if you can find a thread on your board.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

Are there any 4gb DDR2 kits that do 1066 at 2.0v?
They can't have tall heatsinks, my Xigmatek would hit them.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Kingston HyperX - $42.99
G.Skill - $43.99 (Free Ship)
OCZ Fatal1ty - $49.99 (Free Ship)

Theres quiet a few more options too, those are some of the cheaper choices.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 11, 2009)

First question:  What the hell is all of this?? 







And do these affect stability (are they how they should be??)






I should leave ACC off, yes??






Thanks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Kingston HyperX - $42.99
> G.Skill - $43.99 (Free Ship)
> OCZ Fatal1ty - $49.99 (Free Ship)
> 
> Theres quiet a few more options too, those are some of the cheaper choices.



Would 1066 cas6 be faster than 800 cas5?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 11, 2009)

The ones on the first pic DQS and DATA drive strength, I found that they help improve your Bench scores. Wprime is wat I tried messing with those with.

Try changing them to 1.25, if your mem can handle it try 1.5. Do before and after runs to see if your ram is handling it well.

Ht link width leave on Auto.

The rest IDK


Edit:Also with "cpu stepping" search this thread , its supposed to make a difference in overclocking your PII.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2009)

JA, HT link is your Hypertransport bus. You don't want that to go over whatever your processor is meant to run it at. Like a PII is 2000mhz. Sometimes it will cause instability, sometimes it won't if it isn't it's nothing to really worry about. It isn't a bottleneck though so there isn't a point in OCing it.

ACC is what was used on the Phenom I's to supposedly clock better. It won't be of any use to you on the 940, but on the 720's turning this on can potentially enable the 4th core. Only thing you would change there is the CPU stepping to P3 since I was told thats what PII's are.



ShadowFold said:


> Would 1066 cas6 be faster than 800 cas5?



I would think so.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

My sticks do 1066 5-5-5-18 @ 2.2v but I don't think it's safe to keep them running like that for 24/7, I don't turn my rig off. Ever.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Eh I wouldn't worry about it if it's been on 24/7 running those timings and speed for a while and it's been stable let it run with it. If it ever goes unstable clock them back down and decide if it's worth the money for more ram.

That or if your really worried about it, buy the newer stuff and sell yours. But your timings are realy good for 1066, if you look any that I linked are running like 7-7-7-20 or 6-6-6-18. So your timings are pretty darn low.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

But at .2v higher.. I will try 6-6-6-18 2.0v 1066 in a few minutes, I just gotta find the option to mess with the cas in my bios, haven't found it yet.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL I did something wrong! I thought I set all that stuff to 6 but it says 8.. I'm a total memory noob I don't know what the stuff is. What settings should I set this stuff at. It has a ton of t(x) clicks. 




HALP.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Write down the names, "CAS# Latency" "RAS# to CAS# Delay" "RAS# Precharge" "Cycle Time" Then go back to your bios in the DRAM section and look for this.

That or to make it really simple go in there and look for 6-8-8-16, there aren't a ton of timing options so only those specific ones should be set as that, then set the 8's to 6's and the 16 back to 18 and give it a shot.

Also if they aren't in the DRAM section with the full name then also write down the little abbreviations behind them.

And while your there bump up that NB Freq. Mine doesnt want to go past 2600mhz. So I got it running at 12x multi and 1.370v atm and runs great. It ends up being a bit over 2400mhz since I got the HTT up a little bit.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

Alright I will try that, been running prime on those clocks and it's stable @ 2.0v


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm assuming your RAM is 800mhz stock or is the 1066 variety?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

It's rated for 5-5-5-15 800mhz @ 1.8v but can do 5-5-5-18 @ 2.2v and now 6-6-6-24 @ 2.0v


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not bad at all for DDR2 800. I cant do much better on my Kingston HyperX that is meant for 1066. I havent tried lowering my volts but I'm doing 5-5-5-18 at 1072 right now it's suppose to be at 7-7-7-24, I'm also frying it with 2.2v, but it has huge heat sinks. 

Think I'm gonna try for 5-5-5-15 and if that works 4-4-4-12, but I'm really doubting that last one.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

Bleh it wasn't stable I just put it back to cas5 800mhz.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 11, 2009)

Teh Reapers I bought off of Ken I think do DDR2-1100 @ 2.1V 6-7-7-14-2T (will do 1T @ 2.3V but don't want that for 24/7 use). On the low end, with 2.1V DDR2-800 @ 3-4-3-12-1T.  (These are rated for 1.9V @ DDR2-800 4-4-4-10-1T)

They are 2x2GB sticks...  Also, Shadow download MemSet. It works. ;-)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2009)

Look who moved to the AMD club LOLz


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

What? I thought that guy had deals with nvidia and intel.. Shows how well they do against i7 in 4 core benchmarks! They also clock higher because they don't produce an unnecessarily large amount of heat and no cold bug.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

very importantly no cold bug!!


damn, kingpin took the WR again.  Damn that guy is good


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if anyone or any teams are working on motherboard bioses that unlock the 4th core? I really don't want to flash to an older bios...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very importantly no cold bug!!
> 
> 
> damn, kingpin took the WR again.  Damn that guy is good



6.2ghz on the phenom II


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Teh Reapers I bought off of Ken I think do DDR2-1100 @ 2.1V 6-7-7-14-2T (will do 1T @ 2.3V but don't want that for 24/7 use). On the low end, with 2.1V DDR2-800 @ 3-4-3-12-1T.  (These are rated for 1.9V @ DDR2-800 4-4-4-10-1T)
> 
> They are 2x2GB sticks...  Also, Shadow download MemSet. It works. ;-)


I just picked up a 4Gb 1066mhz set of Reapers the other day.....There running at 1151MHz 5.5.5.15.25 and only 2.0v
I love these sticks


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 12, 2009)

WOOT, Apogee Drive is kick ass for cooling capacity.  downer for durability tho.

broke when i cleaned the inlet barb, i used industrial epoxy to reattach it and its good.

the temps have dropped 10^ F on all cores.

and the flow is amazing, i used to be able to count bubles flyin past, now there just streaks in the water, almost hard to track there so fast.

that brings me to a dual pump setup, Tt P500 pump and the Apogee Drive's onboard pump.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> WOOT, Apogee Drive is kick ass for cooling capacity.  downer for durability tho.
> 
> broke when i cleaned the inlet barb, i used industrial epoxy to reattach it and its good.
> 
> ...





solder mod the apogee pump


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 12, 2009)

??


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> ??



google MCP350 to 355 mod


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 12, 2009)

maybe next time i take it apart, im not takin it down for that.


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 12, 2009)

i wonder when istanbul comes out for am2+, i see one in my future!


----------



## wojo (Apr 12, 2009)

*Need a new fan 4 my AsusTek M4A78T-E*

I know there are a few people using this mobo I would like to know what you are using to cool your cpu, I don't have a lot of cash so I need something that will definitely fit in a mid sized tower. I did get some suggestion last week but I just want to make sure it will fit so I don't wast any money.
Bob


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233023&Tpk=Xigmatek HDT-S1284EE

Best AMD heatsink out right now. I have 3 midtowers and it fits in all of them. Just make sure it's not a micro-tower.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2009)

most Look like the Ultra 120, whats any diff between this and that?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2009)

Xigmatek uses HDT, Heatpipe-Direct-Touch tech, which allows direct contact with the heatpipes 





works great and puts them on top


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2009)

doesnt this design reduce the effect of the Heatpipes because the core isnt contacing all of them evenly when compared to GPU cooling with a base plate, and with those gaps im thinking you would need more Compound to make better contact?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2009)

No idea, I just know it works. My 720 doesn't go above 36c with 1.36v using the 1284.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2009)

I was thinking of the Ultra 120CU for my upcomming machine.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 12, 2009)

Well had a rough time had to do a clean install of Vista Ultimate :shadedshu Then I reflashed my BIOS I think every thing is stable  for now I wish I still had my XP 64 pro much more stable. Any way what are you guys using for the stepping I saw a few of you chatted about it but no one said much. I was just using P0 then I used P1 now I am trying P3 if 3 is a no go I will let you know


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> I was thinking of the Ultra 120CU for my upcomming machine.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233032

Look for that on other sites.. It's never in stock at newegg for some reason.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 12, 2009)

Have to love Xigmatek really great air cooler I used to have a ZALMAN CNPS9700 getting the one I have now I am very glad I bought


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2009)

i guess that would be ok for coolers that need a good fan, as some companies design them that way, Scythe USA has an Description for that stuff etc


----------



## JATownes (Apr 12, 2009)

Just thought I would share a couple of runs from last night.  

FSB @ 260, Multi @ 14.5, 1.53 volts.  






Now @ 1.47 volts






Versus Stock settting = +3500 3DMarks on the overclock


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2009)

wojo said:


> I know there are a few people using this mobo I would like to know what you are using to cool your cpu, I don't have a lot of cash so I need something that will definitely fit in a mid sized tower. I did get some suggestion last week but I just want to make sure it will fit so I don't wast any money.
> Bob



i'm running the xigmatek dark night on mine


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 12, 2009)

The dark knight performs great for me. I'm using the 4A79 Deluxe and it fits just fine ... If you plan on using the first memory slot be sure and install the ram first.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

I see you ordered a 4890 Dv8tion, looks like you've been upgrading alot since you joined up
You got the TPU bug for sure. 
Rig specs are never the same for longer than 2-3 weeks syndrome


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah it has bitten me. Now I'm looking at ddr3 and waiting for the 955 to be released. 
I'm just not happy with my 3940 validation what can I say.


----------



## burgie1 (Apr 12, 2009)

*M4a79 delux*

Hey there....

Just a question...
I go this motherboard but want to put 2 x 9600gt pny's . can i still sli with this board. I know it's crossfire...but also ASUS made some boards capable with it. Do you think I can try.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

burgie1 said:


> Hey there....
> 
> Just a question...
> I go this motherboard but want to put 2 x 9600gt pny's . can i still sli with this board. I know it's crossfire...but also ASUS made some boards capable with it. Do you think I can try.
> ...



my evga x58 board is a sli board.  I got 4870's crossfired on it.  Wouldn't see why you can't do 9600's on the m4a79.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't think so it's an AMD 790fx so I imagine it's a crossfire only setup. on the bright side crossfire is a happy place to be.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I don't think so it's an AMD 790fx so I imagine it's a crossfire only setup. on the bright side crossfire is a happy place to be.



i've seen people run sli with the m3a79-t if I remember correctly.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 12, 2009)

that is good news for the nVidia crowd I'm sure. I can't believe on of our folks with SLI hasn't jumped on this. Team Green droppin the ball LOL


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i've seen people run sli with the m3a79-t if I remember correctly.



 I thought you couldnt do that on a Xfire board, thats awesome. Do you need modded drivers though?


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Easter PII OCer's


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> The dark knight performs great for me. I'm using the 4A79 Deluxe and it fits just fine ... If you plan on using the first memory slot be sure and install the ram first.



you just have to try harder i have changed ram several times with mine installed


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 13, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Happy Easter PII OCer's
> 
> http://mymilitarylife.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/happyeaster.jpg?w=292&h=271



lol

Chicken Patty it takes in archaic tweaking of drivers to get it to communicate properly and Mask the fact that the chipset is an AMD and not a Nvidia.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

Stressing now, hopefully it's stable!

EDIT: 10 minutes later, still stable.


----------



## wojo (Apr 13, 2009)

*cpu fan*

Thanks for all the help on a fan for my 720BE sorry I didn't reply sooner but I have a bad back and it has been pretty bad the past few days and I cant stay on here very long. Hopefully it  will ease up later.
Bob


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 13, 2009)

gotta do some exercise to get your back stretched etc etc, then pain killers heh.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 13, 2009)

What version 3DMark did you use great overclock by the way.  nice board too 



JATownes said:


> Just thought I would share a couple of runs from last night.
> 
> FSB @ 260, Multi @ 14.5, 1.53 volts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090412/Untitled903.png
> 
> Stressing now, hopefully it's stable!
> 
> EDIT: 10 minutes later, still stable.



Wow that's pretty damn good there Shadow. What program are you using for stress testing?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Wow that's pretty damn good there Shadow. What program are you using for stress testing?



Prime95 at first and then Core Damage for 10 minutes.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Prime95 at first and then Core Damage for 10 minutes.



 And that is completely stable?! Man my processor sucks then, it needs 1.45v+ to just get 3.6Ghz stable in Prime95. I think I will be RMAing it soon because it's pissing me off, faulty temp sensors and it seems like it needs more and more voltage to be stable, must be degrading or something. I seem to have the worst luck with computer's.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

This is probably the first chip I've had that doesn't suck. My old E2200 wouldn't get past 3.2ghz, my E7200 could only get 3.8ghz stable but I could bench at 4.6 and my 720BE does some awesome clocks with awesome voltage.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/507/wallpaperv2.jpg

Just updated the wallpaper I made awhile ago.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah you got a really nice chip there (shakes fist at monitor) lol. 

What really makes me mad is that I think I'll have to RMA 3 different things at the same time, my CPU, PSU and MOBO. So I will be without my nice computer for like 2 weeks and I'll have to use ye olde socket 462 rig in the meantime, which means no gaming for me . I don't know if I can make it that long.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well i dont know if ill be getting my dice pot or mobo delivered this week but i am getting the DDR3 in a few days so thats good 

ill be removing my current mobo and everything on it to another case 

how much power would i need to power up my current setup but with out the watercooling and the 4870x2 since i am getting a diff gpu 
i am open to ideas on a gpu but i want it to keep it low cost since i dont have much money right now
i was thinking a 4830/50 and maybe a 650w corasir?


----------



## JATownes (Apr 13, 2009)

Fatal said:


> What version 3DMark did you use great overclock by the way.  nice board too



3DMark06.    Here is my best so far.  






 Check out the memory timings.  1032Mhz @ 5/5/5/9 2.2volts.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you have CCC 9.4?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

In the butt. Gonna stress this over night


----------



## Fatal (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow  sweet run and that's with all slots populated very impressive on the memory hell the whole overclock is sweet. I have yet to push the bus on my chip your temps are a bit high on the max well I would be worried at least. You are OC in the bios or AMD overdrive? 


JATownes said:


> 3DMark06.    Here is my best so far.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090412/Benching 27.jpg
> 
> Check out the memory timings.  1032Mhz @ 5/5/5/9 2.2volts.


----------



## Enmity (Apr 13, 2009)

hey guys whats up with this?...no score? any ideas? i tried to run this a couple of times but same results


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 13, 2009)

did you submit it?
it has your scores but dosent add them up hmm have you tried a reinstall?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2009)

Enmity said:


> hey guys whats up with this?...no score? any ideas? i tried to run this a couple of times but same results



It doesn't give a score unless you have it on an untouched preset (but you can disable the feature tests 1-6 like fill rate and stuff). If you change a single advanced setting, you get no score.

Not sure if that's what happened, but that's the only thing that caused that to happen to me, and all I did was disable GPU Physx, something that would LOWER my score.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

Does anyone know how to get fusion working in win7? I get 200 points lower in windows 7 in vantage using 3.7ghz vs 3.6ghz on Vista..


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does anyone know how to get fusion working in win7? I get 200 points lower in windows 7 in vantage using 3.7ghz vs 3.6ghz on Vista..



Something is amiss. Win7 scores higher than Vista, all else being equal.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

Because I had fusion running for the Vista run. And I have vista HEAVILY tweaked, it's a lot faster this bloated 7077 build.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Because I had fusion running for the Vista run. And I have vista HEAVILY tweaked, it's a lot faster this bloated 7077 build.



Ahh, I see. Well then, get to tweaking 7. lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

No need. I'm gonna reinstall Vista in a few days. I really hate windows 7.


----------



## Pop (Apr 13, 2009)

I am a newbie in overclociking. So please help

Heres my purposed config


AMD PhII X4 920 - 2.8 Ghz
Biostar TA790GX A2+ 5.x
Ram 2*2GB DDR2 800mhz or 1066 Mhz
GPU ATI HD 4850 DDR3 512 mb
PSU Tagan 500w
Case - CM Elite 330
Cooling - 5*120 mm fans


What kind of cooling would i require to OC my cpu upto 3.6 GHz?? I am on a tight budget.


----------



## Wartz (Apr 13, 2009)

I have this with a x4 940 at 3.8ghz, it works quite well. 30/48c idle/load.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835207004


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

As I've said in your other threads, the S1284EE is the best AMD CPU cooler for the money
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233023&Tpk=Xigmatek S1284EE


----------



## Pop (Apr 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> As I've said in your other threads, the S1284EE is the best AMD CPU cooler for the money
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233023&Tpk=Xigmatek S1284EE



The reviews say it is optimized for core i7. Does it make a difference?

Wat abt this cooler? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

Pop said:


> The reviews say it is optimized for core i7. Does it make a difference?
> 
> Wat abt this cooler? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134



That's for S775 only and it sucks. I used to have one. I am using the S1284EE right now. I have my 720 at 3.7ghz and the highest I've seen it go is 40c.
Seriously, buy it. You will not regret it.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 13, 2009)

just get a Zalman 9700 or 9900. lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> just get a Zalman 9700 or 9900. lol



They both cost more and perform worse than the Xigmateks.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 13, 2009)

So I'm planing my new system.

790fx GD70
955
DDR3<---- system specs


OK how would ATi drivers handle this

X2 4850 first slot
4830 2ed slot
4830 3ed slot
x2 4850 4th slot





Would the drivers only use the two 4830 cards? All the cards would be tied together could it use them all?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

Crossfire only works with 4 cards unless you have some sort of hacked thing? What's up with that?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 13, 2009)

So what cards would it use the 4830? or would it just use the 4850 cards?


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 13, 2009)

@ Pop, In India the two best coolers for AMD that ARE available are OCZ Vendetta 2 and the SCCF. Get any one of them. AM using the Vendetta 2 and its very very good. I am running my proccy at 3.6Ghz and I don't go above 43-45, and taking into consideration the temps in summer its good.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

I will use what your monitor is plugged into. I'm pretty sure in the Crossfire menu on CCC it will ask what GPU config you want to use if you have all of those plugged in but you will only get to "use" 4 GPU's for gaming, the rest would do nothing unless you have a folding client set to them.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't want to game I want to benchmark lol

So you think that it would ask me what cards I wanted to use. Hmmmm


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

It will still only use 4 GPU's. It's technically impossible for windows to use more than 4 iirc.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 13, 2009)

The driver man from ATi said on INQ(when the first x2 was released)that they could make a driver to use 4 x2 cards.

I bet there are a lot of issues with it, otherwise they would of released a driver for it.


----------



## r9 (Apr 13, 2009)

I don`t think that even ATI them selves have the answer to that question. But if it works it would be awesome.


----------



## Pop (Apr 13, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> @ Pop, In India the two best coolers for AMD that ARE available are OCZ Vendetta 2 and the SCCF. Get any one of them. AM using the Vendetta 2 and its very very good. I am running my proccy at 3.6Ghz and I don't go above 43-45, and taking into consideration the temps in summer its good.






How much does either of these coolers cost?? Is there any good cpu cooler available at 1K or so? Also how many fans do you use?


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 13, 2009)

i was gonna try windows 7 but i cant be botherd so ill jsut reinstall vista 64x and dual boot fedora, there is a beta 11 but ill just use 10

later tonight ima try go for higher OC after i reinstall

currently its at 3.6ghz 1.4v NB frequency seems to be tied to my ram speeds


----------



## burgie1 (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks for the help...if anyone else know's...please let it out. ordered the extended sli bridge to see if that will help. the normal sli bridge is too short to fit with two cards...
at work today so will maybe try tomorrow...

thanks again...


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 13, 2009)

@ Pop...both these coolers are available for approx 2,500 each. You will need only a single fan which comes with the cooler and you dont need additional fans as such. Check it out before buying any additional fans. I would go with SCCF as it comes packaged with thermal paste and a fan controller and is also pretty good. But OCZ is made of better stuff and is a better package overall. I cant think of a single cooler thats less than a 1000 and worth it. You rather stay with the stock cooler then.

No you cant get that case in India. The Elite is one of the best cases under 2k so dont bother looking for anything else. As for the PSU, I would suggest the vx450, its well built and takes a pretty good load to get it down. Go for it, but you will not get it for under 4k anywhere. The Tagan is your next best buy. Its about 3.5-3.6k for the 500W model and its pretty good. Dont go for CM extreme series. You can also look at Zebronics PRO models, they seem to have a good OEM supplier and are cheaper than the above 2. Go for a 450W plus model only. Cheers.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 13, 2009)

if you're going to buy 2x 4830's and 2x 4850x2's, why not just get 4x 4890's? They are $40 off right now on the Egg..


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey bluefox, time to upgrade the motherboard, Phenom II works in it, but not even close to full powered.  you are getting maybe 60% of your max computing power....  and bottlenecking your GTX 285 videocard in the process due to the HT 1000mhz,  new crosshair2 and M3N-HT have HT3 (~2000mhz)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Finally back, comp was down for a few days so I cleaned it all up and have my side panels back on (first time in like 8 months) and revised my Case Gallery.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 13, 2009)

This is just sad, this is how much voltage my 720 takes to get 3.4Ghz Prime95 stable now...........





I'm RMAing this bitch.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 13, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> This is just sad, this is how much voltage my 720 takes to get 3.4Ghz Prime95 stable now...........
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090413/My720Sucks.png
> I'm RMAing this bitch.



ouch i feel for ya that has to suck balls

i see all those excelent chips and it makes me jealous, mines is okay 1.4v on 3.6ghz, might see what it can do on 1.45v and keep it like that for good


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 13, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> ouch i feel for ya that has to suck balls
> 
> i see all those excelent chips and it makes me jealous, mines is okay 1.4v on 3.6ghz, might see what it can do on 1.45v and keep it like that for good



Yeah it sucks major balls, I don't know what happened to it, just out of nowhere it started acting up. I must of had a horrible chip from the start because it used to take 1.45v+ just to get 3.6 stable, I bet now it would take like 1.5v if not more. Also what really sucks is that I'll have to rma my mobo and psu along with it. A SATA port on the mobo is dead already and the fan on the psu is dieing  <-- That's what I feel like doing right now.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> if you're going to buy 2x 4830's and 2x 4850x2's, why not just get 4x 4890's? They are $40 off right now on the Egg..



x2 overclocked is just as about as fast and would be as fast or faster after a vmod

4930 BTW has the same core as the 4890


Now I'm wondering if it would use one core from each x2 card/


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> x2 overclocked is just as about as fast and would be as fast or faster after a vmod
> 
> 4930 BTW has the same core as the 4890
> 
> ...



Actually the 4890 has 3 million more transistors.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

Helium Tank
http://www.costumespartyandevents.com/Large-Helium-Tank-Rental-P1465C362.aspx


Now how cold is the gas if I just opened it up onto the cpu block?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 14, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> This is just sad, this is how much voltage my 720 takes to get 3.4Ghz Prime95 stable now...........
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090413/My720Sucks.png
> I'm RMAing this bitch.



I used to run mine at 1.5V just to be stable at 3.6GHZ, this chips run cool anyways compared to PI's. My temps never went above 45C under load. With open case and my AC freezer Xtreme.


@ Damulta what are you gonna do with that helium?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

3dsage said:


> @ Damulta what are you gonna do with that helium?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


>



Dont ask dont tell huh?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

Well XS said it's room temp, looks like I needs to find Liquid Helium retail....


----------



## wojo (Apr 14, 2009)

*Liquid Helium*



DaMulta said:


> Well XS said it's room temp, looks like I needs to find Liquid Helium retail....



I believe it is already liquid in the tank and when it comes out it turns into a gas.
Now if you turn the tank upside down it will come out as a liquid. I was looking at trying something like that with one of those small tanks you can get at wal mart.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

wojo said:


> I believe it is already liquid in the tank and when it comes out it turns into a gas.
> Now if you turn the tank upside down it will come out as a liquid. I was looking at trying something like that with one of those small tanks you can get at wal mart.



Basicaly like one of those compressed air cans if you flip it up side down then srpay its supper cold and will BURN! 
i know from past experinces

I am Stable @   3.718 @ 1.49V


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

XS said no go on that idea....

What do u all think about this tank?
http://cgi.ebay.com/MVE-Cryogenics-...E-30-150L_W0QQitemZ270371976072QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

> You are bidding on one used MVE Cryogenics USHE-30 Liquid Helium Container Tank. *We do not know the condition of this item*, however it shows no visible signs of damage.
> 
> We are *unable to test this tank*, as we have no way of filling it or pressurizing it. As there are no signs of damage, we have no reason to believe it is broken, *but we cannot make any guarantee*.
> 
> Since we* cannot test this item*, we are selling it *AS IS*



those are some warnings but its up to you


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 14, 2009)

what are you trying to do? build a liquid helium bomb? or just get really high? lol


----------



## Master}{ (Apr 14, 2009)

i fortell much chipmunkedness voices very soon!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

AMD Phenom II Overclocked to 6.5GHz With Liquid Helium -220C 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB0JodKgZ0A

They didn't even really Overclock the video card either.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> i fortell much chipmunkedness voices very soon!



ALso Death due to the Helium Gas Displacing the Oxygen


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> ALso Death due to the Helium Gas Displacing the Oxygen



Yes, I totally remembered that but  a very very good point to make clear.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> AMD Phenom II Overclocked to 6.5GHz With Liquid Helium -220C
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB0JodKgZ0A
> 
> They didn't even really Overclock the video card either.



thats basically my 4870x2 XOC edition overclock


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.elan-2.com/

lol how much you think one of these babies are?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

5x,xxx USD

just a container would be 1000+


----------



## wojo (Apr 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Basicaly like one of those compressed air cans if you flip it up side down then srpay its supper cold and will BURN!
> i know from past experinces
> 
> I am Stable @   3.718 @ 1.49V



Yes thats what I mean.
Here are the tank I'm talking about

http://www.partydelights.co.uk/themes/helium-balloons.asp

I know I have seen these at wal mart stores and at michaels craft stores.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

wojo said:


> Yes thats what I mean.
> Here are the tank I'm talking about
> 
> http://www.partydelights.co.uk/themes/helium-balloons.asp
> ...



yea i wouldnt wanna hold one of those upside down


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

I say try it and let us know lol


----------



## wojo (Apr 14, 2009)

wojo said:


> Yes thats what I mean.
> Here are the tank I'm talking about
> 
> http://www.partydelights.co.uk/themes/helium-balloons.asp
> ...



I just thought of this,
http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b.../91&requestURI=processProductsCatalog#reviews
My wife works at this place oriental trading CO. I should see if see can use her employ discount on this Item and buy one sometime and have some fun, she also gets 40% off, so that would be a grate deal I think?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd say between 50 and 75K for the LN2 machine..


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 14, 2009)

ask them to donate one to TPU for review? lmso


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Basicaly like one of those compressed air cans if you flip it up side down then srpay its supper cold and will BURN!
> i know from past experinces
> 
> I am Stable @   3.718 @ 1.49V



You know, after all my trouble never getting my chip to run over 3.8 with my ram at 1066...turns out the sumbitch just needed more volts than I was feeding it. I'm running 1.50v through it now, though my sensors are all showing 1.49. Temps are fine, motherboard temps went up a tad but not enough to concern me. Chip idles on 28C'ish and under load around 
35C'ish. Not bad for water.


Here is my new stable clock. Haven't tweaked the NB yet, but I'll try that today although I don't feel it will make a significant difference in performance. I'll try getting a slightly higher bus today as well, which would help, but I doubt it the memory will remain stable if I turn the bus up. For a 24/7 clock, this is great and I played Unreal 3 online all day yesterday without a hitch. Good stuff.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> AMD Phenom II Overclocked to 6.5GHz With Liquid Helium -220C
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB0JodKgZ0A
> 
> They didn't even really Overclock the video card either.



the new ones do 6.6ghz on LN2


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> the new ones do 6.6ghz on LN2



What about on Helium


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> What about on Helium



noone has pushed them. LN2 was used for the 3Dmark06 WR runs


----------



## Wile E (Apr 14, 2009)

Holding a Helium tank upside down won't work. The cold only comes from the transformation from a liquid to a gas, not from the helium itself. The thing that keeps it a liquid in those tanks is pressure.

The liquid helium and/or nitrogen used for OCing is refrigerated to the point of being cold enough to become liquid at atmospheric pressure, and thus is super cold.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Well just got my gf's 7750 BE and Biostar 790GX/SB750 in.

I tossed the 720BE on there, same results as my DFI gave me. Turn ACC on Auto and save the bios + exit. Then the comp powers off, not a restart just flat out turns off. And turning it on will only last about 3 - 4 seconds before it powers off and I have to reset the bios to go any farther. I messed with giving the 4th core diff voltage manually a bit, but no luck.

Probably a good thing either way, just looking at that board vs the DFI you can see the major difference in build quality. The Biostar is littered with caps that have the cheapo plastic outsides. And no HS on the VRM's.

But it goes beyond that, I finally got around to OC'ing the 7750 and got some pretty darn good results. As it sits right now with the stock fan on and only 1x 120mm case fan going I have it running at 3.3ghz with 1.344v. But for anyone looking to get the most out of their OC I do not recommend this board, you get what you pay for. And the vdroop is UNBELIEVABLE on this thing. First discovery was that anything from 1.375v to 1.450v resulted in a 1.408v once under load, and even then it would drop to 1.392v intermittitantly. Then under 1.375v was just flat out random, the next one down ended up being over 1.375v, then 1.350v ended up being like 1.33v, and the one under that ended up being like 1.344v... Which is where I have it sitting now, and it will still vary a bit under load. But it passed wPrime 1024 without an issue. Once I get some more fans for her case see what I can get out of it now. I just can't give it more volts, it's stable above 1.4v but it just gets too hot too fast.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

You have to set it to *PER CORE 0%* *NOT AUTO*


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2009)

did that also, like I said messed with quiet a few options.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> did that also, like I said messed with quiet a few options.



HMM maybe just a bum chip


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, most likely. Like I said don't really bother me at all though. I just knocked out a 4200 CPU score on 3dmark06 with it and I got a flat 13000 (yes dead on 13k) in P Vantage. After seeing the horrible voltage control I'm happy with this setup. 

Later when I upgrade to AM3 when they add maybe quad channel or support for faster speeds I'll pass this mobo to my gf then retire the biostar and 7750 to a sweet HD comp, so these plans are falling in line perfect really.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, most likely. Like I said don't really bother me at all though. I just knocked out a 4200 CPU score on 3dmark06 with it and I got a flat 13000 (yes dead on 13k) in P Vantage. After seeing the horrible voltage control I'm happy with this setup.
> 
> Later when I upgrade to AM3 when they add maybe quad channel or support for faster speeds I'll pass this mobo to my gf then retire the biostar and 7750 to a sweet HD comp, so these plans are falling in line perfect really.



Already thinking of uprgrading for more power 
LOVE IT!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2009)

I always try and stage my upgrades so they scale well with the future and an HTPC/Server has been i nthe makings for a long time. But there were always garbage, just weak parts. Now it'll actually end up being something that actually has a bit of power.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol, here is how much voltage my 720 takes to get 3.7Ghz stable now 






It used to take around 1.5 to get that stable. I will be sending this out tomorrow for an RMA. Hell, maybe I'll get really lucky and get one that unlocks this time, or maybe one that overclocks well!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Lol, here is how much voltage my 720 takes to get 3.7Ghz stable now
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090415/lol3.7Ghz.png
> 
> It used to take around 1.5 to get that stable. I will be sending this out tomorrow for an RMA. Hell, maybe I'll get really lucky and get one that unlocks this time, or maybe one that overclocks well!



you will probably get it back when the 955 comes out in 5 DAYS! hopefully


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 15, 2009)

Nah, I'm expecting to get my stuff back in about 3 weeks, I hope it doesn't take that long but that's how long I anticipate it will take.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Nah, I'm expecting to get my stuff back in about 3 weeks, I hope it doesn't take that long but that's how long I anticipate it will take.



3 weeks?
wow what are you going to rma your entire pc?

it took 1 week to get a new 4870x2 from newegg


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm RMAing 3 things, my CPU, Mobo and Psu so it might take a little longer than 1 week but IDK, I seriously hope it doesn't.

And your in California so I don't think it would take to long for you to get your stuff back, I'm in Indiana so it will take forever for things to get there and get back. Newegg is based in CA if you didn't know.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I'm RMAing 3 things, my CPU, Mobo and Psu so it might take a little longer than 1 week but IDK, I seriously hope it doesn't.



that sucks big time
Hopefully everything gets back to you in 1 week 
what happend to the psu?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> that sucks big time
> Hopefully everything gets back to you in 1 week
> what happend to the psu?



The fan is dieing on it and instead of opening it up and voiding the warranty I decided to rma it with the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> The fan is dieing on it and instead of opening it up and voiding the warranty I decided to rma it with the rest of the stuff.



O thats a good idea might as well rma while the warranty is good
man this sucks 3 things gone 

if that happend to my pc i would be mad!
my other pc is a hp i bought from best buy 6 years ago and it still works a little slow compared to this rig


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> O thats a good idea might as well rma while the warranty is good
> man this sucks 3 things gone
> 
> if that happend to my pc i would be mad!
> my other pc is a hp i bought from best buy 6 years ago and it still works a little slow compared to this rig



Yeah I noticed it still had warranty on it so I thought why not. 

And yeah I seriously have the worst f-ing luck with computers for some reason, makes me so mad!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

So when you get everything back are you going to condition the cpu or just go all out?

I will probably condition my 955


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> So when you get everything back are you going to condition the cpu or just go all out?
> 
> I will probably condition my 955



I am going to condition it when I get it back. I'll find out if it really works or not.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I am going to condition it when I get it back. I'll find out if it really works or not.



which way?

i have seen lowest volts on stock clocks
and highest volts on lowest clocks

i dont know which one


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm going to try the lowest volts on stock clocks.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

imagine 4.2 @ 1.5v


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> imagine 4.2 @ 1.5v



Lol, I can only hope that would happen!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

it migh be reachable on water on the 955
idk about 720 who knows you might break the record!

ill probably break my 940 on DICE before i get the 955 on release day lets take a poll
when will i breake my 940 and mobo
1 first day i dice?
2 day i dice?
first 10mins?
before i even begin?

place bets now!


I will go for the record on a 940 retail not ES on TPU 
any challengers? not counting CDAWALL because we all know he can overclock anything plus i dont want to get schooled that bad


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have managed to get it to 3.6 Ghz stable on 3 cores, but for some reason there seems to be vdrops and fluctuation. also how can I go higher. the NB is at V 1.45 and HT is at V 1.35.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Probably your motherboard having extremely lax tolerances


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 15, 2009)

SO is that alright, can it be an issue thru which I can claim the warranty? Or is this normal. I know biostar does have this issue, but its also one of the few which unlocks the 4th core.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Most motherboards have some form of tolerance, just others are more loose than others, There really isn't anything you can do other than change the Power Circuitry yourself on the motherboard, also the worse the drop in voltage the higher chance your system will Blue Screen. I suggest you keep this question in mind so that others may help you better, because TBH I haven't upgraded in 3 years just about.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 15, 2009)

My 720 @ 3.6ghz 1.36v fails after 25 hours of prime but 1.4v at 3.6ghz hasn't failed yet. Been running for 30 hours. This is my new 24/7 clock!
I love being able to play L4D while Prime95 runs 3 threads. I get lag spikes at times but it's 100% playable  gotta love optimized games that kick ass!




This CPU is keeper for sure. I can upgrade this to an AM3 socket board with DDR3 and it's VERY fast. This has got to be my best purchase ever. I normally want to upgrade all of my stuff but this CPU just keep getting better and better..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Supreme, why didn't you just return the things your RMA'ing for cash. And just buy new ones off the egg. That way while your bad products are on the way to them, the new stuff is on the way to you. Instead of waiting for oyur bad stuff to get there then finally new stuff to ship.

But need money in the bank account for this


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2009)

my 720BE's are up for sale now


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 15, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Supreme, why didn't you just return the things your RMA'ing for cash. And just buy new ones off the egg. That way while your bad products are on the way to them, the new stuff is on the way to you. Instead of waiting for oyur bad stuff to get there then finally new stuff to ship.
> 
> But need money in the bank account for this



It might be a little late for that because I have already submitted the RMA's and they will go out tomorrow. Oh well, I guess I can wait a week or two.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> It might be a little late for that because I have already submitted the RMA's and they will go out tomorrow. Oh well, I guess I can wait a week or two.



I bitched a fit and they shipped my stuff next day lol


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, if this board was supported by CPU-Z I would be able to get a 100% accurate reading while on the OS... but
3,102Mhz @ 1.0V = WIN.  GA-690G-S3H  (No longer supports PII 920/940 with the most recent BIOS tho)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2009)

Man I can't WAIT!!!!!

I should have 600 next week

My B-Day is on the 25th and 20th is on Monday meaning that I should be able to have a GD70 with a 955 in my hands by the 25th!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Supreme, why didn't you just return the things your RMA'ing for cash. And just buy new ones off the egg. That way while your bad products are on the way to them, the new stuff is on the way to you. Instead of waiting for oyur bad stuff to get there then finally new stuff to ship.
> 
> But need money in the bank account for this



This is the reason why i RMA back to the Manufacturer Directly and Skip the Etailers, I trust manufacturers more than i Do Etailers due to fact there maybe a massive batch of components that are faulty. I swear some Etailers components are taken out of the boxes, like they use the parts themselves and then put in their boxes after the fact they were bought instead of being sealed in the boxes that come from the Manufacturers, sort of Like Gamestop has front bins and when you bring the Game you want to the counter they go into the bin and Grab the Desired Software whether Disk or Cartridge and you pay full price for a Game that you dont get the protective case, the benefits cards and even the Game Manual).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My 720 @ 3.6ghz 1.36v fails after 25 hours of prime but 1.4v at 3.6ghz hasn't failed yet. Been running for 30 hours. This is my new 24/7 clock!
> I love being able to play L4D while Prime95 runs 3 threads. I get lag spikes at times but it's 100% playable  gotta love optimized games that kick ass!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090415/Untitled.png
> This CPU is keeper for sure. I can upgrade this to an AM3 socket board with DDR3 and it's VERY fast. This has got to be my best purchase ever. I normally want to upgrade all of my stuff but this CPU just keep getting better and better..



RUN COD4, Crysis, 3DM06, AquaMark 3, UT3


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't have any of those installed. I only have l4d and demigod installed but I'm at school so I can't really do anything to my rig now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Didnt know, I run COD4 myself decently, drawback is my CPU/Mobo/Ram, cant quite determine whats the weakest point of the system, as i get Random lag Spikes in that Game (usually gets me Killed and my Ping to Server and Most players is low) If i could get the CPU to OC to 2.4 without the Mobo/Ram throwing a fit i certainly would.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My 720 @ 3.6ghz 1.36v fails after 25 hours of prime but 1.4v at 3.6ghz hasn't failed yet. Been running for 30 hours. This is my new 24/7 clock!
> I love being able to play L4D while Prime95 runs 3 threads. I get lag spikes at times but it's 100% playable  gotta love optimized games that kick ass!
> 
> This CPU is keeper for sure. I can upgrade this to an AM3 socket board with DDR3 and it's VERY fast. This has got to be my best purchase ever. I normally want to upgrade all of my stuff but this CPU just keep getting better and better..



That is awesome Shadow! I need a new board before I can maximize my water setup. Stupid K9A2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> That is awesome Shadow! I need a new board before I can maximize my water setup. Stupid K9A2.



good job with the overclock shadow   glad you are happy with the CPU, I havent had time to screw around with my Phenom II 940 but this platform is really kick ass from what I have seen so far.  At least for now I have the amd rig crunching


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> it migh be reachable on water on the 955
> idk about 720 who knows you might break the record!
> 
> ill probably break my 940 on DICE before i get the 955 on release day lets take a poll
> ...



I don't think you will break your board at all. You could run your board at -100c all day everyday 24/7


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> it migh be reachable on water on the 955
> idk about 720 who knows you might break the record!
> 
> ill probably break my 940 on DICE before i get the 955 on release day lets take a poll
> ...





now why dont i count


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> now why dont i count



Because it wont even be a challenge because your soo good at it


----------



## sniviler (Apr 16, 2009)

You guys feel its safe to run 1.52v 24/7 on a 720be max temps 45c?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

sniviler said:


> You guys feel its safe to run 1.52v 24/7 on a 720be max temps 45c?



i ran my 9950 3.3 GHz 1.55v, no degration whatso ever.  however you have a 45nm so I dont know.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

sniviler said:


> You guys feel its safe to run 1.52v 24/7 on a 720be max temps 45c?



I run at 3.8 @ 1.55 on my  940 and never see temps go over 40C and so far its good 
been running this a a while now 
*maybe* in the longer run it might but for me i would probably be on another chip way before it happends

 wasnt 1.55 the limit on amd for the voltage and still have warranty?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I run at 3.8 @ 1.55 on my  940 and never see temps go over 40C and so far its good
> been running this a a while now
> *maybe* in the longer run it might but for me i would probably be on another chip way before it happends
> 
> wasnt 1.55 the limit on amd for the voltage and still have warranty?



You can't overclock *at all* with the warranty. I wouldn't pump more than 1.49v into mine for 24/7 but that's just me. I don't see the point in running crazy high speeds all the time tho.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 16, 2009)

sniviler said:


> You guys feel its safe to run 1.52v 24/7 on a 720be max temps 45c?


Why not, the temps are low and the new 45nm chip's has way better silicon incorporated into the build...... soooo.. in turn the voltage don't jump around as much and in IMO would run it, without a doubt! have fun with it


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well it dosent matter any more once you use a diff HSF you actually void the warrenty

Just watch those temps


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 17, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Well it dosent matter any more once you use a diff HSF you actually void the warrenty
> 
> Just watch those temps


And the chip maker knows your using a different HSF?
I wouldn't worrie about it... the chip is rated for 62cmax... your hitting 45c max? Haha dont worrie about it mate!!!

God knows i've hit 100c+ on the AMD cpu and it works as good as day one.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 17, 2009)

Max I can get mine to run a bench at is 3.7GHz @ 1.55v, 900MHz oc isn't bad at all. I really need to get a new motherboard so I can really unleash my water setups potential.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 17, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Max I can get mine to run a bench at is 3.7GHz @ 1.55v, 900MHz oc isn't bad at all. I really need to get a new motherboard so I can really unleash my water setups potential.


Yeah but still, those are great clock man!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2009)

Just so you guys know, temps aren't the only important thing with OCing. High voltage with good temps can still kill a chip. It's called electron migration. The high voltage causes electrons to leak past the transistors, eventually eroding the insulators between them, causing the chip to degrade and finally fail. I killed 2 Brisbanes running them at 1.55V 24/7 on h2o with excellent temps.

Considering a process shrink generally make a chip more sensitive to this, I wouldn't run a 45nm at 1.55v 24/7. Yeah, the silicon may be better than Brisbane, but it doesn't make up for the fact that everything is smaller, and electrons needn't travel as far. AT best, the 24/7 voltage would be roughly the same, if I had to guess, which was about 1.5V on both Brisbane and Windsor on average. (Some chips do handle it better than others tho, just like some clock better than others.)


----------



## pramanta (Apr 17, 2009)

HI all! I am just bought a new phenom II 940, and planning to OC it. I am using ASUS M4A78 PRO and 4gb kingston hypermax. This is my first time in OC. So is there anyone can help me? the setting through bios or if there is any other way,, thank you before


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah I got mine up as high as she would go now hard to complain about 3940, didn't even make the top 5 list :shadedshu. I have pulled back and I'm running 3650 @ 1.375v all day. Stable and happy. I'm waitin' for the 955 then I'll jump back on the clocks. Sorry been away guys dad was in the hospital.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Gratz on the kid.

But yeah it seems 3.6 - 3.7ghz is the sweet spot for 24/7 clocks. I got mine at 3719mhz 24/7 and running great on 1.424v I might try and drop it down another notch and see how it fairs.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 17, 2009)

Man I really hope I can get a good ocer when I get mine back from RMA. Seeing all these high clocks with low voltages is making me jealous


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Yeah I got mine up as high as she would go now hard to complain about 3940, didn't even make the top 5 list :shadedshu. I have pulled back and I'm running 3650 @ 1.375v all day. Stable and happy. I'm waitin' for the 955 then I'll jump back on the clocks. Sorry been away guys dad was in the hospital.



man that sucks hope your dad gets better

are you going to push your 940 all the way before you swap it out?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 17, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Man I really hope I can get a good ocer when I get mine back from RMA. Seeing all these high clocks with low voltages is making me jealous.



Just wait for the 955, we're all gonna be pissed  I heard they do 3.8-4ghz on stock voltage..


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Just wait for the 955, we're all gonna be pissed  I heard they do 3.8-4ghz on stock voltage..



Whaaaat, really? That's freaking awesome, I just wish I had enough money to get one when they come out.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Whaaaat, really? That's freaking awesome, I just wish I had enough money to get one when they come out.



Make a grage sale and put flyers every were around town!


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 17, 2009)

I got it up to 4.2 ,but not stable at all. So the 3940 in my sig is my official all the way up for this chip. The voltage was getting to the chip and my gf wants it when I get the 955. Prolly let her have the mobo too ... I have my eye on a dfi board now that it looks like they'll be in business. Always were my favorite.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I got it up to 4.2 ,but not stable at all. So the 3940 in my sig is my official all the way up for this chip. The voltage was getting to the chip and my gf wants it when I get the 955. Prolly let her have the mobo too ... I have my eye on a dfi board now that it looks like they'll be in business. Always were my favorite.



good plan so your going full DDR3


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 17, 2009)

Yep ... I mean I'm doing it just for her you understand
She will need memory after all.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Yep ... I mean I'm doing it just for her you understand
> She will need memory after all.



thats what i am doing it to not giving it to a girlfriend but putting my whole setup on dice and see how far i can go on the 940 an going full ddr3

i already have the DDR3 just waiting on the mobo and cpu
ASUS AM3 M4979 T 

heres my thread i started today if you want to stop by
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1326700&posted=1#post1326700


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 17, 2009)

I get the brownie points for being the selfless loving bf that gave up their beloved new system for her.
That is unless she reads this


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I get the brownie points for being the selfless loving bf that gave up their beloved new system for her.
> That is unless she reads this



But for an awesome AM3 Rig! HAHA 
WIN WIN !


----------



## cdawall (Apr 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Just wait for the 955, we're all gonna be pissed  I heard they do 3.8-4ghz on stock voltage..



heard they did? lol i posted that they did


----------



## welly321 (Apr 17, 2009)

Soo i will be getting a xiggy dark knight soon. So far im at 3.3 ghz on stock cooling. Idle around 34 and load at 58-59 on prime95. I will be sure to post my new clock with cpu-z when i get my cooler!


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 17, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Yeah I got mine up as high as she would go now hard to complain about 3940, didn't even make the top 5 list :shadedshu. I have pulled back and I'm running 3650 @ 1.375v all day. Stable and happy. I'm waitin' for the 955 then I'll jump back on the clocks. Sorry been away guys dad was in the hospital.



That's a nice clock for such low vcore and I hope your dad is ok.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 20, 2009)

here is my cpuz


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 20, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> here is my cpuz



How's that Sapphire mobo working out for you?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2009)

voltage?


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 20, 2009)

its a nice board it has good options, voltage is like 1.40, 1.425, 1.45
its set to 1.456v has an option for percentage too but if i enable it i get a to much voltage warning so i dont use it

so its like 0.025v jumps not the best but regular
ive yet to try fsb just been usign the unlocked multi to oc

the board is stable, has a lot of features too that was my main reason to purchase only problem is 2 slot coolers cover 2 of the sata ports

one of the cheaper but feature full 790gx boards, its more geared towards crossfire with the crossfire x and hybrid features but it plays nice with a nvidia card too

here is are some reviews of my board
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapp_790gx/
http://www.amdzone.com/index.php/reviews/66/11246-sapphire-pure-790gx?showall=1


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2009)

Very cool. If I go DDR3, I'm either gonna get the Jetway 790GX(same as the Sapphire 790GX) or just get the DFI 790FX.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 20, 2009)

the cooler on the mobo is sweet

the distance between ram and cooler is fine!

the jetway is practically the same except you deal with jetway so id rather not go that way

EDIT: is 1.456v at 3.7ghz a good oc for everyday use?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2009)

Anything below 1.49v is good for 24/7. Anything under 1.65v is good for benching.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks i think this is keepers might go for a higher oc or try oc the ram a little


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Very cool. If I go DDR3, I'm either gonna get the Jetway 790GX(same as the Sapphire 790GX) or just get the DFI 790FX.



Have you seen this article yet?

http://techreport.com/articles.x/16702


----------



## cdawall (Apr 20, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Have you seen this article yet?
> 
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/16702



rofl shows my board to be the best clocker


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2009)

well, ive been crunching away with my amd rig at 3.7 Ghz for about a whole day now .  However wont really be able to go any higher as temps are a bit too hot for my liking.  Once under water i'll see what it can do, but money is lacking now for that.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2009)

cp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> cp
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090419/wallpaper-v2.jpg



CP???  nice wallpaper


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2009)

I updated it a little, thought you would like it!


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 20, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Have you seen this article yet?
> 
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/16702



Hmm so maybe the MSI GD70 isn't what I should be looking at.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 20, 2009)

im now convinced that motherboards can effect an oc
bios revisions also can help with voltage


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> rofl shows my board to be the best clocker



That's the one I'd get if I were upgrading.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 20, 2009)

i have been reading an found and error could be confusing to some one who is just starting to build a pc



> Phenom II X3 720 and X4 940 are the only Socket AM3 chips I'd consider recommending, and neither needs a $180 motherboard



i am jumping on the MSI GD70 before price goes up


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2009)

940 isn't socket AM3, it's AM2+ and won't fit in an AM3 board.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 940 isn't socket AM3, it's AM2+ and won't fit in an AM3 board.



exactly thats what the review says 

could he have ment 955 ?


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Very cool. If I go DDR3, I'm either gonna get the Jetway 790GX(same as the Sapphire 790GX) or just get the DFI 790FX.



Go all the way DFI bro LOL


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 20, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Go all the way DFI bro LOL



DFI FTW.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 21, 2009)

cdawall, were you benching the 955ES with the Crosshair II? Is it safe to assume that the ASUS AM2+ Boards will recieve a bios update to support the AM3 chip? I am assuming that the Crosshair II already has one.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> cdawall, were you benching the 955ES with the Crosshair II? Is it safe to assume that the ASUS AM2+ Boards will recieve a bios update to support the AM3 chip? I am assuming that the Crosshair II already has one.



945ES and 955 retail and the crosshair II already has the update


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fantastic! I noticed that have two new bios releases. The first one, my system hated so I am hoping the the newest release is better. If only I could run DDR3 on the crosshair II. blah.

Newegg must have the chips ready to place on the market thursday, they marked down the 940 a nice chunk today. Everyone is going to have there hot little hands on the buy button. I know I will.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm hoping some of you AMD guys would help us crunch for WCG. Help save some lives and stability test at the same time!! 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784


----------



## soulliea (Apr 21, 2009)

got a new leaderboard contender...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=551305

this is a beasty little sff in need of a 4890 upgrade


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

soulliea said:


> got a new leaderboard contender...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=551305
> 
> this is a beasty little sff in need of a 4890 upgrade



NICE OVERCLOCK


----------



## soulliea (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks... put enough work into this system, just wanted to get on the list... im going to upgrade the system with a 4890 as soon as cash is available for something like that... then im gonna swap out a few of my wc fittings for 90 degree ones and make the system fit together a little nicer... i have photos posted on another forum but i dont know how appropriate it would be to link to that...


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, im wishing I had used 90 degree fittings to begin with. They are nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

soulliea said:


> thanks... put enough work into this system, just wanted to get on the list... im going to upgrade the system with a 4890 as soon as cash is available for something like that... then im gonna swap out a few of my wc fittings for 90 degree ones and make the system fit together a little nicer... i have photos posted on another forum but i dont know how appropriate it would be to link to that...



its ok dude just link us.  nobody will say anything.

try to avoid 90º fittings though, get some 45º fittings from bitspower, not only are they amazing quality, but just are simply the best around.  45º fittings will help keep flow steady compared to 90's that will restrict flow.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 22, 2009)

I just upgraded to PII 810 from 9850BE.  810 runs cool and awesome.  15C cool and consumes 45w less, infact the 810's load watts is the 9850BE's idle watts.

No voltage adjustments got her upto 3.1Ghz but settled for 3Ghz.  I will post pic tonight.


----------



## soulliea (Apr 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its ok dude just link us.  nobody will say anything.



http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?p=1933036


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

soulliea said:


> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?p=1933036



that looks pretty good.  however in some of the pictures it looks like the tubing is kinked??


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 22, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> DFI FTW.


Check out this review 

I hate the new pic posting stuff ... Dumb azz. Dial up is dead I thik we can see pictures. Changin them to img links is just lame.


----------



## supershanks (Apr 22, 2009)

> I hate the new pic posting stuff ... Dumb azz. Dial up is dead I thik we can see pictures. Changin them to img links is just lame.


 ??
That's just the main index to the various sections such as 7) Motherboard - Close Up 
The index is just to navigate through the detail , pretty much the same as The dropdown index bottom left 
It helps avoid having to wade through stuff if your after something specific


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 22, 2009)

Best AM3 board out right now? Go!

Anyone have any inside news about new asus AM3 baords? I'm hoping they make an AM3 version of the Crosshair II so it can run DDR3.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 22, 2009)

Asus should have a step up program, like EVGA. lol I like the new M4N/M4A boards; check them out if you're looking for an AM3 board.


----------



## soulliea (Apr 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that looks pretty good.  however in some of the pictures it looks like the tubing is kinked??



well for the time being ive done a ghetto mod for that to keep them from kinking but the permanent solution is going to be using 45 degree fittings i think... i might even go 90s but everyone keeps on telling me that would be a bad idea... i just dont know how much it really affects...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

soulliea said:


> well for the time being ive done a ghetto mod for that to keep them from kinking but the permanent solution is going to be using 45 degree fittings i think... i might even go 90s but everyone keeps on telling me that would be a bad idea... i just dont know how much it really affects...



i had a 90º in my loop.  Took it off temps went down significantly.


----------



## mR Yellow (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi guys

I currently have a ASUS M3A78-T and looking to get a better mobo for OC'ing.

Which one do u guys recommend:

M3A79-T Deluxe http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=ufZUFHN96LlrLL9J

M4A79 Deluxe http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=F8NXs2xIQloc5nrb

Thanx
mRY


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

mR Yellow said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I currently have a ASUS M3A78-T and looking to get a better mobo for OC'ing.
> 
> ...



Are you going with the phenom 955 or 720BE?

go with this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131361&Tpk=M4A79 Deluxe

i think the M3A79-T was replaced by another mobo not 100% sure


----------



## mR Yellow (Apr 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Are you going with the phenom 955 or 720BE?



I'm using a PII 940 atm. Will get the 955 once it's available here.
Both boards support AM3 (without ddr3 tho)...even my current mobo (M378A-T) support the 955 with bios update.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

i wouldnt upgrade now unless your going DDR3 the board you have now is good but if you really want to upgrade and save some money get this one 

ASUS M4A78-E AM2+/AM3 AMD 790GX HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131368

its a good board for the price 
if you go ddr3 get one of these

MSI- GD70  -----  $180
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223&Tpk=GD70
or
ASUS M4A79T Deluxe AM3 DDR3 AMD 790FX  --------------  $ 190
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363

i actually just orderd the MSI GD70 and a Phenom 955 today for 470.04


----------



## mR Yellow (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanx, i will wait and go DDR3 at the end of the year when AMD's new chipset is released.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

mR Yellow said:


> Thanx, i will wait and go DDR3 at the end of the year when AMD's new chipset is released.



the 850 ?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91528


----------



## mR Yellow (Apr 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> the 800 ?



Yeah, i think it's that one. Remember reading about it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

so far the only thing i see is a few more usb and what not 
i was going to wait but i cant 
i will start twitching if i dont get the latest hardware thats not out of my price range 
the most i ever spent on this pc would be my 4870x2 XOC with waterblock $900+
now they are only worth around 400 but thats what happends when you buy the latest hardware


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 23, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Check out this review
> 
> I hate the new pic posting stuff ... Dumb azz. Dial up is dead I thik we can see pictures. Changin them to img links is just lame.



Here's another one for you.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/790fx-socket-am3,2277.html

Bye the way, the 955 reviews are hitting the net now. Impressive so far. Wish I weren't so poor.


----------



## mR Yellow (Apr 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> so far the only thing i see is a few more usb and what not
> i was going to wait but i cant
> i will start twitching if i dont get the latest hardware thats not out of my price range
> the most i ever spent on this pc would be my 4870x2 XOC with waterblock $900+
> now they are only worth around 400 but thats what happends when you buy the latest hardware



lol, i hear u! I'm exactly the same. Hardware whore all the way!! 
Cash is the problem, especially in todays economy.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Here's another one for you.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/790fx-socket-am3,2277.html
> 
> Bye the way, the 955 reviews are hitting the net now. Impressive so far. Wish I weren't so poor.



Thank you for that i bought the msi and it looks to be the best 



mR Yellow said:


> lol, i hear u! I'm exactly the same. Hardware whore all the way!!
> Cash is the problem, especially in todays economy.



Yup!
the only way i am able to buy all this stuff is that i still live with my parents :shadedshu but i am only 19 and will probably move out before the end of this year and go to college.
Plus i will have ALOT of stuff that i am taking with me!


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 23, 2009)

Where you pick up the 955 at?

Nevermind I see it on newegg. Annoyed it didn't show up on the RSS feed.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 23, 2009)

955 BE ordered. Be here tomorrow for some overclocking fun on the Crosshair II. I'm gonna hold off on the AM3 board for now and wait for some new/better ones to come out. I'm gonna pull an Assassain and when im ready to get the am3 board, the girlfriend will get the 940 build. (but in a different case, no way is she getting my water cooled Cosmo S) LoL!


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> so far the only thing i see is a few more usb and what not
> i was going to wait but i cant
> i will start twitching if i dont get the latest hardware thats not out of my price range
> the most i ever spent on this pc would be my 4870x2 XOC with waterblock $900+
> now they are only worth around 400 but thats what happends when you buy the latest hardware


The cost of a waterclock for GPU is excessive in my eyes, im still holding out on getting a couple for my 9800 GTX+'s  I will probably wait until I get something newer. That is big bucks for 2 new cards and blocks, Yikes.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 23, 2009)

Can any of leave me a link to some data comparing the performance differences between running a single 1gig card at 512bit ddr3 and two 512 cards at 256bit ddr3, or better yet, does anyone have any experiance running/trying each?  I'd really like to see if it is more cost effective and efficient to run two smaller cards in SLI or just get the one larger card.


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 23, 2009)

Late Entry to the club here. Just got my Phenom II 940. and installed it last night.
 Currently running at 3.5 Ghz on air. However I don't think I can go any higher. 

I know I should try and up the vcore and raise the multiplier one more step. But the voltage at Auto is actually higher than manual v-core goes in my BIOS. 

The main problem is that this motherboard doesn't  Officially this processor, even though the bios, windows, cpu-z etc all recognize it. 

So I'm more than happy all things considered.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone else notice the *new* 955 review posted on Toms Hardware this morning. The benchmarking they did between the 940 AM2+DDR2 Setup and the 955 AM3 DDR3 setup is interesting to view. Performance wise, there is what appears to be an insignificant increase and in some cases a lack in performance upscale. Granted those of us on here are interested in the overclock ability of the new chips and at what volts/water/air etc. But notable to point out that for anyone wanting to build from scratch with a limited budget, the 940 performance wise and the 720 to a lesser degree are they best way to go, overclocked or not.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Are you going with the phenom 955 or 720BE?
> 
> go with this one
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131361&Tpk=M4A79 Deluxe
> ...



Yes and no The M4A79-t deluxe is the upgrade to DDR3 the M3A79-T is fine if your staying DDR2


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 24, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Anyone else notice the *new* 955 review posted on Toms Hardware this morning. The benchmarking they did between the 940 AM2+DDR2 Setup and the 955 AM3 DDR3 setup is interesting to view. Performance wise, there is what appears to be an insignificant increase and in some cases a lack in performance upscale. Granted those of us on here are interested in the overclock ability of the new chips and at what volts/water/air etc. But notable to point out that for anyone wanting to build from scratch with a limited budget, the 940 performance wise and the 720 to a lesser degree are they best way to go, overclocked or not.



Good article with some good info but once again Tom's boy dropped the ball on OC'ing results by not putting on a good after market cooler and giving us enthusiasts a max stable overclock. It really bugs me how a hardware review site as old as Tom's apparently is clueless about what most readers want.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 24, 2009)

I never looked at what reviewers could get OC wise. 99% of the time, users are better sources than reviewers for overclocking.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I never looked at what reviewers could get OC wise. 99% of the time, users are better sources than reviewers for overclocking.



True that! In this case with the 955 being released today and reviewers getting samples weeks ago its hard at this point in time to see if the rumors are true (and along with CDAWalls incredible OC'ing results). I just want to know how common those overclocks are to determine the odds of getting a "golden sample" if I decide to step up. Of course, I still have to wait for Biostar to update my boards BIOS. But you know what I mean.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll be sure to post my clocks for you tomorrow.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 24, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I'll be sure to post my clocks for you tomorrow.



My man!! 

Edit: Just read another review at Neoseeker and the guy was disappointed that he was only able to OC it to 3.7. Now I ask you, what enthusiast overclocks a CPU with a stock cooler? Just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 24, 2009)

Im starting to get worried... DFI won't reply to muh e-mails (I have sent 2, one on Monday last week (13th) and one yesterday (8AM CST, 22nd)... All I was asking for was if they had gotten my board... I provided the RMA # they gave me and the boards serial # in the e-mail so it would be easier...

I hope I am not gonna get shafted by DFI on this one.  If I get the new one back, anyone wana trade it for a LP JR? ;-)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Did you try the RMA process thru the US, I believe Wile E gave me the link to the US RMA site for them. Thats if you live in the US.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, thats who its through....
My primary contact was Susana @dfiweb.xxx (xxx= com, tying to avoid bots from scavenging for e-mails in posts)... anyway... she was very helpful. If I don't get a reply by tomorrow I will try to call them on Monday.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck then


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 24, 2009)

From:  	    frank (frankwong@dfiweb.com)
Sent: 	Fri 4/24/09 12:08 AM
To: 	'Nathan Skinner' (*@hotmail.com); 'DFI RMA3' (rma@dfiweb.com)

Dear Customer,



I’ll check it out Monday myself (we close on this Friday)

Don’t worry. You’ve got me. I’ll give you a replacement if there is anything wrong with your package.



Frank Wong
General Manager
DFI San Jose


From: Nathan Skinner [mailto:*@hotmail.com]
Sent: Thursday, April 23, 2009 9:44 PM
To: DFI RMA3
Subject: Regarding the status of RMA # lol
Would just like to know if its been received and if anything on my part needs to be done.  Just starting to worry me a bit that I haven't gotten any status updates via E-mail or phone... ;-(
My Cell # is No way I am giving TPU muh cell
RMA Information given to your department via FAX and E-mail over the past month.
(address)
RMA # *
Shipped via UPS April 7th.
Arrived (according to UPS) on the 10th.


----------



## soulliea (Apr 24, 2009)

still havent been posted in the top 5 after PM... hmmmm

did i mention im an attention whore?


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 24, 2009)

Been chatting with Polygon who tried to get a 955 working on his Biostar TA790GX A2+ and he has the same prob that CDAWall reported about the 800 MHz speed. He said the CPU DID was set to 2 and if he tried to change any settings it wouldn't run. So without an update the 955 is a no go for me. Bummer!


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is my 720BE OC screen shot, didn't get a chance to validate thru cpuz yet.

I got it upto 3.8 Ghz but not stable tho, probably needed more voltage.

Was going for the killer 4 Ghz but my Biostar board crapped out, cpu wouldn't even load bios properly.  have to clear and reset everything.  right now its @ 3.6Ghz stable @ 1.42v with full load temps climbing to 38C.  Something messed up when I reset the bios, earlier it did 3.6Ghz stable @ 1.4V and load 35C.  I might have to reflash it.  Except cpu mulitiplier change any change in bios is either BSOD or no wake up from S3.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 24, 2009)

anyone get the x4 955 overnighted yet?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> anyone get the x4 955 overnighted yet?



Nope  i was going to but decided not to since i dont have alot of money
Ill wait for monday when everyone gets it


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Been chatting with Polygon who tried to get a 955 working on his Biostar TA790GX A2+ and he has the same prob that CDAWall reported about the 800 MHz speed. He said the CPU DID was set to 2 and if he tried to change any settings it wouldn't run. So without an update the 955 is a no go for me. Bummer!



the pstates are set wrong


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 24, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Here is my 720BE OC screen shot, didn't get a chance to validate thru cpuz yet.
> 
> I got it upto 3.8 Ghz but not stable tho, probably needed more voltage.
> 
> Was going for the killer 4 Ghz but my Biostar board crapped out, cpu wouldn't even load bios properly.  have to clear and reset everything.  right now its @ 3.6Ghz stable @ 1.42v with full load temps climbing to 38C.  Something messed up when I reset the bios, earlier it did 3.6Ghz stable @ 1.4V and load 35C.  I might have to reflash it.  Except cpu mulitiplier change any change in bios is either BSOD or no wake up from S3.



My board does the same thing when I push my OC too far. I can't get it to clock over 265 without it getting buggy.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> My board does the same thing when I push my OC too far. I can't get it to clock over 265 without it getting buggy.



My board's max FSB/HTT was 260 before the bios update and was using a X2 5600 F3 windsor.  Now its kind of tricky.  When I select the auto overclock V12 the fsb is at 220 with default cpu multiplier and voltages, but I can't do it manually.

yeah need to chat with polygon to see if the modedded bios will be of help.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 24, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> anyone get the x4 955 overnighted yet?



Mine will show up late tomorrow morning, have to go to UPS and pick it up though which is kind of annoying, but at least they are only a few miles away.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 25, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Mine will show up late tomorrow morning, have to go to UPS and pick it up though which is kind of annoying, but at least they are only a few miles away.



You're lucky they deliver on Saturday, in my area they don't.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 25, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> You're lucky they deliver on Saturday, in my area they don't.



Well they don't deliver and Sat. that is why I have to pick it up.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 25, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Well they don't deliver and Sat. that is why I have to pick it up.



Ok, I see. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 25, 2009)

Just wanna let you guys know, the Phenom II OC club finally has more posts than the i7 OC feedback thread. Victory is ours  

I hope we get some 955 results from users soon.. I know damulta got one, he's pretty extreme.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 25, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Just wanna let you guys know, the Phenom II OC club finally has more posts than the i7 OC feedback thread. Victory is ours
> 
> I hope we get some 955 results from users soon.. I know damulta got one, he's pretty extreme.



Gotta love that! Bye the way, just wanted to alert anybody thinking about getting a 955 there's a $10 off promo code: $10 off coupon code AMD4231 [Exp 4/30] = $235 with free shipping.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 26, 2009)

damn, wish that was noticed before I ordered thurs morning. booo! Good post though!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

I AM SOOO CLOSE 21XXX !! Come ON!


















i think the next bump will break it come on!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2009)

Dude, run AMD Fusion. You'll get 500 points extra EASY.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Dude, run AMD Fusion. You'll get 500 points extra EASY.



wow you serious ?
ill dl it after i do this last run 
3.888  ( 217x18) hopefully this hits it if not ill dl fusion


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> wow you serious ?
> ill dl it after i do this last run
> 3.888  ( 217x18) hopefully this hits it if not ill dl fusion



if you tweak that program, you can squeeze thousands of points. I saw over 2000 points.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2009)

Lower multi and high bus = win


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090426/Untitled.jpg
> Lower multi and high bus = win



see how far your multi will go then when you cant go no more use the fsb and it will go further !


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2009)

18 is the highest I can get


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 18 is the highest I can get



18.5 for me





i am going higher but that is my current clock for 3d06 
going to dl fusion in a few mins


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

OMG! 
I DID IT I BROKE 21xx with PII 940 @ 3.9 w/4870x2 @ 800/1000!!!!




Now Lets GO HIGHER!!!!!!!


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> OMG!
> I DID IT I BROKE 21xx with PII 940 @ 3.9 w/4870x2 @ 800/1000!!!!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090426/21102 3.90 800-100.jpg
> Now Lets GO HIGHER!!!!!!!



That is fantastic man, great job!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

way to go assasin, really happy for you dude, did you use Fusion by any chance?  I suppose not, I don't see it open.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 27, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> OMG!
> I DID IT I BROKE 21xx with PII 940 @ 3.9 w/4870x2 @ 800/1000!!!!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090426/21102 3.90 800-100.jpg
> Now Lets GO HIGHER!!!!!!!



Great score Assassin, is 3DMark06 crossfire aware or does it see your video card as just a 4870?


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 27, 2009)

i think my board needs a new bios, i have the latest one its only one revision they are stingy on the updates

since it is essentialy a stock jetway modified shouldnt they be making bios updates at the same rate as jetway?

i dont know its not clocking well, it goes from 3.4ghz with 1.325v then it goes to 3.6ghz 1.45v and thats a big ass jump


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 27, 2009)

MilkyWay is that with the cpu voltage set to "Auto", or are you manually having to set a 1.45v to get a stable 3.6ghz overclock?

Also feel lucky you can get 3.6, I can get into windows @3.6 but it isn't stable enough for a stress run, blue screens in prime95. My problem is I have to use auto voltage with my MB, damn "green" board only has a 0.8000 to 1.175 vcore adjustment in the manual settings. and auto voltage just to run my CPU @3.5 is 1.36. 

But still considering I get 3.5 Ghz out of a MB that isn't even supposed to be able to run the chip according to Asus, it's not in the supported CPU list for the board, I think 3.5 Ghz is a pretty nice accomplishment.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 27, 2009)

1.45v is going to be a manual setting, but hat is an extremely high voltage for 3.6ghz, my 720 runs at 3.8ghz stable with 1.45v.

Either way 3.5ghz on a board that shouldnt support your proc is good, PII's are beasts 3.5ghz will crush anything you put it up to.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 27, 2009)

the board dosnt scale well at all

its not good to go from stock at 3.4ghz to pure 1.45v

manual settings, 1.35v NB 250mv on the nb also


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 28, 2009)

Not overly thrilled with the results of my 955BE. Fully stable a exactley 3.8 (200x19).
3DMark06 scores at 19500 with my cards overclocked. Going to try my other set of RAM tomorrow and see if I can't get something better. Poor thing wont boot with a multi over x19.5, absolutley will not boot at 4ghz or better, and several frequencies are not available. Might just scrap this whole rig and start over, getting annoyed my chips wont even boot at 4.0


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 28, 2009)

muh board shipped today. ;-)
yay


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 28, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Not overly thrilled with the results of my 955BE. Fully stable a exactley 3.8 (200x19).
> 3DMark06 scores at 19500 with my cards overclocked. Going to try my other set of RAM tomorrow and see if I can't get something better. Poor thing wont boot with a multi over x19.5, absolutley will not boot at 4ghz or better, and several frequencies are not available. Might just scrap this whole rig and start over, getting annoyed my chips wont even boot at 4.0



Well they've improved on the original 45nm process but I suppose that doesn't mean every chip will clock stable to 4 GHz. That's actually a great OC if you think about it and I bet your box runs really snappy. WPrime 32M is currently kicking my ass and I'm lowering my clock 1 pt. at a time until it finishes. Running 4 cores stable on a 720 ain't easy.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 28, 2009)

I suppose its the cpu, but I feel my hardware is limiting me somehow, the ram or the board. I hate to think I keep getting chips with no tolerance for higher fsb or multi. It could be the board or the ram that is limiting my fsb and multi. No way for me to know really unless I get a different board/ram and just try my chips on them.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2009)

i gotted SSD's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i gotted SSD's



pics, screenshots, something??


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 28, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Not overly thrilled with the results of my 955BE. Fully stable a exactley 3.8 (200x19).
> 3DMark06 scores at 19500 with my cards overclocked. Going to try my other set of RAM tomorrow and see if I can't get something better. Poor thing wont boot with a multi over x19.5, absolutley will not boot at 4ghz or better, and several frequencies are not available. Might just scrap this whole rig and start over, getting annoyed my chips wont even boot at 4.0



Thats sucks man, the whole draw of the 955. Was that they clock past 4GHZ+ NP.

Maybe it needs more Voltage?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> pics, screenshots, something??



rig is in pieces but its a pair of supertalent SLC drives will get some shots in raid up ASAP


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 28, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thats sucks man, the whole draw of the 955. Was that they clock past 4GHZ+ NP.
> 
> Maybe it needs more Voltage?



I stepped 100mhz at a time all the way up to booting fine at 3.9 @ 1.46v which would not run stable up to 1.55 and nothing over 3.9 would boot with voltage attempts up to 1.55v. Very dissapointing if it is the chip and even more annoying if it is my board/ram combo's.


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i gotted SSD's



I am starting to think you like tormenting me CD ...Damn you


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 28, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I am starting to think you like tormenting me CD ...Damn you



He doesn't like tormenting you ...  He loves tormenting you.


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 28, 2009)

Thought i would show few pics of 955 i am really like this chip here some low volts












and more volts
















Still working on the sweet spot


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2009)

So your saying at 1.504 Volts the CPU is stable at 4 GHz? What about games?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I am starting to think you like tormenting me CD ...Damn you



putting XP on them right now it installs a smidge bit faster than with a standard drive lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2009)

Im thinking of taking the AM3 leap.... I want to run an Asus M4A79T Deluxe mobo..
What memory would ya'll recommend? I want high speed and low latency's


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 28, 2009)

When these come back in..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148227
I know I'd grab that set if I went DDR3.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Im thinking of taking the AM3 leap.... I want to run an Asus M4A79T Deluxe mobo..
> What memory would ya'll recommend? I want high speed and low latency's



The best way for you to pick the Ram for that board is to pick a low latency set from a manufactuer you like that IS LISTED on the QVL for the board. You can get the list from the ASUS website for that board specifically.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When these come back in..
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148227
> I know I'd grab that set if I went DDR3.



get the 1066 crucial value DDR3


----------



## mR Yellow (Apr 29, 2009)

So are the 955 OCing any higher than the 940?


----------



## Mazda_nor (Apr 29, 2009)

whats goin on guys, sorry i have not been on in a while , but i had to send the MB back after a bad bios update & then get some new memory.....but im back with pics of the latest run with the 940 maby some one can suggest some better ways i can get a better w prime score


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 29, 2009)

Mazda_nor said:


> whats goin on guys, sorry i have not been on in a while , but i had to send the MB back after a bad bios update & then get some new memory.....but im back with pics of the latest run with the 940 maby some one can suggest some better ways i can get a better w prime score



Very nice Mazda broke the 10sec barrier bet that feels good nice run mate


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 29, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> So your saying at 1.504 Volts the CPU is stable at 4 GHz? What about games?



no maybe on water but i do believe 3.8 or 3.9 on air would very possible


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 29, 2009)

i am sure my ram is holding me back now so i set up a WTB thread, hopefully i get something decent


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, my stuff finally got shipped out yesterday and should be here tomorrow. The only bad thing is that Newegg shipped my power supply to my old address for some reason, so I'll have to get that somehow.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't know if I posted my PII 720BE OC, anyway here you go.

3.8Ghz @ 1.44v with just multi adjustments with my cheap Biostar.  4 Ghz crashed the bios.  For some reason I can't go higher than 2000 on my NB freq, it will boot and work properly but S3 will not work.  

Ram was set to 5-5-5-15 on my cheap budget Kingston DDR2 800 ram (rated 6-6-6-24) @ 2.2v.

Right now I am @ 3.63 Ghz for daily use.  CPU - 250 * 14.5, Ram @ DDR2 1000 with 6-6-6-24, 2.1v.

When time permits I will shoot for 4 Ghz.


----------



## tjwo94 (Apr 30, 2009)

Need an answer to this...
AMD supports 1066 one DIMM per channel, does that mean I should be running one 2gig stick in one channel(blue) and pop the other stick in the other channel(white)? The 4gig set is on the QVL but isn't supported for dual channel mode, what exactley  does that mean? I guess what im trying to get at is, what is the proper way for the ram to be installed and just as a side bit of information, what difference does it make for performance and stability?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone know how to make it so my 720BE only reads 2 cores? I want to see if Vantage and 06 use the 3rd core or not. 

Also, nice OC sura  I wish mine did 3.8!


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 30, 2009)

best thing to do is consult manual my old board had dual channel ram in slots 1 and 3 or 2 and 4

new board has ram next to each other like slots one and two


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone know how to make it so my 720BE only reads 2 cores? I want to see if Vantage and 06 use the 3rd core or not.
> 
> Also, nice OC sura  I wish mine did 3.8!



You can disable cores in windows by editing boot.ini in XP or editing the BCD in Vista. Google numproc=

But I can save you the time and answer your question, as I've actually tested it out on my rig. The answer is yes, both use the extra cores.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 30, 2009)

But what about an uneven amount like 3?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> But what about an uneven amount like 3?



I tested 1, 2, 3 and 4 all using the numproc switch. Both use all the available cores, at least up to 4. I have no way of testing beyond that.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 30, 2009)

way of testing if it uses more than 4 cores get a 2 cpu socket board
lets not nit pick tho lads


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I tested 1, 2, 3 and 4 all using the numproc switch. Both use all the available cores, at least up to 4. I have no way of testing beyond that.



or most bios's will downcore for you


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2009)

cdawall said:


> or most bios's will downcore for you



I know, but unfortunately, not mine. That would've been easier.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 30, 2009)

Have you tried running MSCONFIG? under the Boot tab, click advanced options you can set the number of processors running.


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Have you tried running MSCONFIG? under the Boot tab, click advanced options you can set the number of processors running.



Yeah. Tho I didn't use msconfig. just manually edited booti.ini and the BCD. Would've been nice if my bios had the option tho.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

I need a cheap 4gb DDR2 kit.. One of my corsairs got f'd somehow. I always leave my ram with everything at auto.. When ever I stress my CPU with the f'd up stick my PC restarts. When I take it out, everything runs OK. I say OK because some stuff lags with only 2gb of ram.


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I need a cheap 4gb DDR2 kit.. One of my corsairs got f'd somehow. I always leave my ram with everything at auto.. When ever I stress my CPU with the f'd up stick my PC restarts. When I take it out, everything runs OK. I say OK because some stuff lags with only 2gb of ram.



How cheap and how fast?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

Something that won't die. Just whatever. I am gonna try and RMA the corsair's, I need some ram to use while they're gone tho. But I need 4gb. Everything seems slower just using one 2gb stick...


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Something that won't die. Just whatever. I am gonna try and RMA the corsair's, I need some ram to use while they're gone tho. But I need 4gb. Everything seems slower just using one 2gb stick...



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227420

Eh?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

I really don't want anything fancy. Had bad experiences with about every set of ram out there. Kingston Value, Crucial Ballistix and now Corsair XMS2.. Why does my ram always just die randomly? They all died on different boards.. The kingstons on my Foxconn P35, Crucials on my DFI P35 and now my corsairs on my MSI 790GX. I think I'm just gonna stock pile on ram from now on.


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I really don't want anything fancy. Had bad experiences with about every set of ram out there. Kingston Value, Crucial Ballistix and now Corsair XMS2.. Why does my ram always just die randomly? They all died on different boards.. The kingstons on my Foxconn P35, Crucials on my DFI P35 and now my corsairs on my MSI 790GX. I think I'm just gonna stock pile on ram from now on.



Well, those are only like $5 more than the budget CAS5 800Mhz kits. Figured CAS4 would be worth $5.

What kind of voltages are you running thru your sticks, and do you have a fan on them?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

No fan and like I said, I leave my ram at auto at all times.


----------



## suraswami (May 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I really don't want anything fancy. Had bad experiences with about every set of ram out there. Kingston Value, Crucial Ballistix and now Corsair XMS2.. Why does my ram always just die randomly? They all died on different boards.. The kingstons on my Foxconn P35, Crucials on my DFI P35 and now my corsairs on my MSI 790GX. I think I'm just gonna stock pile on ram from now on.



u want my low profile Kingstons?  I am planning on to buy OCZ 1066 ram to push some more with my 720be.  Or I have budget Crucials too that runs on my ECS flawless.  Let me know.


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No fan and like I said, I leave my ram at auto at all times.



Why would you leave your ram on auto? Some boards overvolt, so it's always best to manually set them to their rated specs.

And get a fan. It goes a long way to keeping ram happy.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

If my dad doesn't have any backup ram I can use I will just RMA these. If I can't find anything I might buy a few cheap sticks off some people. 



Wile E said:


> Why would you leave your ram on auto? Some boards overvolt, so it's always best to manually set them to their rated specs.
> 
> And get a fan. It goes a long way to keeping ram happy.



I have an intake fan on top of my case that points directly at the ram.. I have an OCZ XTC but I can't figure out how to use it. I never thought that it would overvolt? The sticks are typical 800mhz 5-5-5-18 1.8v


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> If my dad doesn't have any backup ram I can use I will just RMA these. If I can't find anything I might buy a few cheap sticks off some people.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an intake fan on top of my case that points directly at the ram.. I have an OCZ XTC but I can't figure out how to use it. I never thought that it would overvolt? The sticks are typical 800mhz 5-5-5-18 1.8v



Mine overvolts on auto. Most do stick with 1.8 or 1.9 on auto tho, but you never know. I say grab some CAS4 800 sticks. It will make your setup noticeably more responsive than the CAS5 800's.


----------



## suraswami (May 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I need a cheap 4gb DDR2 kit.. One of my corsairs got f'd somehow. I always leave my ram with everything at auto.. When ever I stress my CPU with the f'd up stick my PC restarts. When I take it out, everything runs OK. I say OK because some stuff lags with only 2gb of ram.



did u try changing slots?  changing the ram stick order?  Did you mess with the latency settings (something like 75ns or 150ns setting), if its not set properly there might be reboots.

One more thing you need to set the voltage on the XMS to 1.95v so if there is droop in ram volts then 100% restart or not so stable PC


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

I'll put the bad stick in and try doing 1.8v since that's what they're rated for. If that doesn't work, I'll try 1.95v. I really don't want to buy a new set since I'm _trying_ to save up for an FX81 and a DDR3 board/ram.

oh and I just got done running OCCT for 30 mins with one stick,stable as a rock. I was starting to think it was something else 

It started pooping out last week. I noticed that sometimes my machine would randomly restart while playing l4d and today it would just restart when I clicked on the l4d icon.. Works 100% with the bad stick out.

I just checked SPD and it says the voltage should be 1.8v, I wonder if my board is overvolting it!!!


----------



## sniviler (May 1, 2009)

I don't think its overvolting if your getting random reboots, sounds more like under volting.

using the EPP memory setting would under volt to 1.9v when it should be 2.1v and cause reboots.


----------



## tjwo94 (May 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'll put the bad stick in and try doing 1.8v since that's what they're rated for. If that doesn't work, I'll try 1.95v. I really don't want to buy a new set since I'm _trying_ to save up for an FX81 and a DDR3 board/ram.
> 
> oh and I just got done running OCCT for 30 mins with one stick,stable as a rock. I was starting to think it was something else
> 
> ...



Overvolting is more common than you might think. Your ram is not what decides if it is overvolted or not, your board does. My Crosshair II overvolts every setting, so whenever I am setting my final overclock I make sure to set every voltage where I want it. Actually as far as that goes, anytime your benching you should be setting your voltages as well just to be safe from the board overvolting.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

In preperation for Call of Pripyat, I decided to either

A) Get a MSI 790GX AM3 board and some crucial DDR3
B) Get a 4850 1gb for Trifire
C) Get a 4850 1gb and a new power supply(would break my balls and my bank)

I'm pretty sure I have enough power for 3 4850 cores, but what do you guys think would be better?


----------



## tjwo94 (May 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> In preperation for Call of Pripyat, I decided to either
> 
> A) Get a MSI 790GX AM3 board and some crucial DDR3
> B) Get a 4850 1gb for Trifire
> ...



You could do what I did, get 1000w Modular Corsair and not worry about it at all.


----------



## cdawall (May 1, 2009)

your PSU is plenty for trifire i ran more than that on a PCP&C 510w


----------



## tjwo94 (May 1, 2009)

Or in order to play it safe and have some peace of mind that your providing your system with enough power and not hurting your componants by not having enough...dude...just do some simple addition. Go through each of your companants and add up how much volts they use, problem solved. In all likelihood your 750 will be enough, but I'm sure you would rather be safe than sorry, am i right?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> You could do what I did, get 1000w Modular Corsair and not worry about it at all.



You gonna pay for it 



cdawall said:


> your PSU is plenty for trifire i ran more than that on a PCP&C 510w



Good to know.. I will get a 4850 1gb and if it can't power it I can always refund RMA it with newegg. But I don't think I'll have any problems.. I just hope the new stalker comes with awesome Crossfire support like SHoC and CS have now.


----------



## suraswami (May 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> You gonna pay for it
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know.. I will get a 4850 1gb and if it can't power it I can always refund RMA it with newegg. But I don't think I'll have any problems.. I just hope the new stalker comes with awesome Crossfire support like SHoC and CS have now.



did u fix your mem problem?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

No, the stick is dead. I'm buying some new crucial ballistix along with that stuff.


----------



## suraswami (May 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No, the stick is dead. I'm buying some new crucial ballistix along with that stuff.



u sure the stick is dead?  did u try to boot with only that problem stick?  RMA corsair and get a new one, they might even send you an advance replacement if its the only mem you have.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

Yup.. Tried different slots and using only the dead stick.. Retarts when I put the ram under load.


----------



## suraswami (May 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Yup.. Tried different slots and using only the dead stick.. Retarts when I put the ram under load.



did u increase the voltage like i said before?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 1, 2009)

where did you get the cash for an upgrade shadow? you got a part time job or something

lol im broke i was lucky to get this POS upgrade, thats what my pc feels like a POS always something wrong stability is a bitch

you dont need another card seriously and i heard tri fire dosnt scale well at all


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 1, 2009)

I'm pondering going back to air, selling my water setup and going with an AM3 setup. Anyone interested in a water setup? A very good one at that.  
I need a new motherboard anyway and all the good AM2+ boards I was interested in are no longer for sale. No more Crosshair II's  , no more ASUS 790FX AM2+'s, etc.


----------



## DV8tion (May 1, 2009)

hmmm I have been thinkin about goin under water Johnny


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 1, 2009)

Still trying to decide DV8


----------



## ShadowFold (May 2, 2009)

Should I go 8gb?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212
Two of those kits...


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Should I go 8gb?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212
> Two of those kits...



Unless you are working with really huge raw photos in photoshop, or doing some heavy duty CAD or 3Drendering, I'd say it's a waste, and the extra $40 are better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Flyordie (May 2, 2009)

Guess who's back..... back again..... guess whos back guess whos back......





My 64bit registers on this X4 are duds or something... can't get more than 3.5Ghz out of it @ 1.35V with 64bit Win7 on this new DFI board.
edit-
@ 1.5V I can crank it up to 4.1Ghz but unstable on OCCT.  Won't go more than 1.5V as to void warranty cause I just bought an Itouch and have squat in-case it dies. (I do have my old system tho, muh trusty X2 3800.)  However im ditching Win7 X64... to awkward.  Moving to WinVista Home Prem x86*64. (Was using Home Prem x86*32.)


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 2, 2009)

Im playing with Ubuntu 9.04 x64 ATM






Neato


----------



## ShadowFold (May 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Unless you are working with really huge raw photos in photoshop, or doing some heavy duty CAD or 3Drendering, I'd say it's a waste, and the extra $40 are better spent elsewhere.



Like what  If I'm gonna upgrade my ram, I might as well go the next step up..
I just bought one kit of that crucial ballistix, gonna buy another later on!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 2, 2009)

i think in a 64bit system 8gigs ram is mandatory vista uses at least on average 1.5gb of ram just idle and as games and apps become more multi threaded and give the user more freedom then more cores and ram will be the winner of the day. I have 8gigs ram and through mutlitasking ive easily used up to 6gigs ram yet thanks to the lovely AMD Phenom 940 no slow down. granted everyones different but ill never go back to using 4gigs ram let alone 2 gigs. its 8gigs or more for me


----------



## ShadowFold (May 2, 2009)

Did you have any troubles setting up 4sticks? Did you have to raise the NB voltage?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2009)

no trouble at all i built the machine and installed windows with all 8 gigs installed without a hitch i had a bit of trouble with it detecting the wrong timings etc but i quickly fixed that i simply set the latency to cas5 and the mobo did the rest to match my sticks default speeds. and as soon as everything was installed i overclocked id suggest a .1volt increase to the nb at stock (since u are already overclocked it shouldnt make a different and my ram is rated at 1.8-1.9 i have voltage at 1.96 for stability. ive been able to reach 4ghz on my 940 with 2.6ghz NB at 1.5 volts on cpu and 1.25 volts on nb respectively (my mobo dosent let me futz with HT  voltages so it sits a 2ghz a simple 200mhz oc anyway to sum it up no ni had no issues at all with the Gskill 2x2gb kits  x2 installed overclocked and done. no muss no fuss memtest pass at 900mhz  up from 800 at default timings for 24 hours. granted everything runs stock right now to hot where i am to risk it.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Did you have any troubles setting up 4sticks? Did you have to raise the NB voltage?


Just a bit of info on my findings.... i was running 4 Tracer sticks of one GHz each 1066 mode...
Gave 2 away and picked up 2x2Gb of OCZ 1066MHz Reapers..... I ran the reapers in the yellow slots and every thing was fine...... Sooooo for the hell of it i popped in the other 2 tracers into the black slots..... Im running both in 1066MHz node with 5.5.5.15.25 timings @ 1151MHz 2.1v

All i gota say is, im now able to clock the cpu higher, and its way more stable than b4


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2009)

nice im still happy with my Gskill ddr2 800mhz ram  it allows me to have capacity (8gigs) and speed a full 1ghz overclock stable it was a nice surprise to say the least considering the issues i had with windows vista 64bit (seems when i overclock the plug and play drivers screw up during 3d gaming and the machine restarts itself ive yet to locate the reason but Occt and prime stable at 4ghz is a nice achievement i think with a simple Xigmatek s1283 Dark Knight ( using the stock fan in conjuction with a 75cfm 120mm in a push pull configuration) i just wish vista was more stable with my overclock XP loves it Vista hates it and linux well linux just dosent care


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nice im still happy with my Gskill ddr2 800mhz ram  it allows me to have capacity (8gigs) and speed a full 1ghz overclock stable it was a nice surprise to say the least considering the issues i had with windows vista 64bit (seems when i overclock the plug and play drivers screw up during 3d gaming and the machine restarts itself ive yet to locate the reason but Occt and prime stable at 4ghz is a nice achievement i think with a simple Xigmatek s1283 Dark Knight ( using the stock fan in conjuction with a 75cfm 120mm in a push pull configuration) i just wish vista was more stable with my overclock XP loves it Vista hates it and linux well linux just dosent care


Turn Plug n Play off in your bios if you can.....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2009)

DO'H (homer simpson moment) completely forgot about that but does it apply only to usb or to all pugged in items such as speakers etc (ive never had to turn it off) i have a game pad etc plus headset id rather deal with limited overclocking then need to restart etc in order to play a game for 20-30 minutes

i had a thread dedicated to solving that problem not a single soul though of that ty for pointing that out


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> DO'H (homer simpson moment) completely forgot about that but does it apply only to usb or to all pugged in items such as speakers etc (ive never had to turn it off) i have a game pad etc plus headset id rather deal with limited overclocking then need to restart etc in order to play a game for 20-30 minutes
> 
> i had a thread dedicated to solving that problem not a single soul though of that ty for pointing that out


Im not sure, but Thanks CrazyI.... do you have a link?
I love reading up and learning from others findings


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

my mobo default is set  Plug n Play off.... but newer bios seems to change it from time to time..... i wonder why


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

I always thought Vista was a Plug n Play system?
Am i wrong?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2009)

i have no idea i avoided vista like the plague till i went 64bit before that i was a die hard win xp user so vista is a real pain to work with for me

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=89143

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=89511

those are the threads i was getting feed back on everytime i got something stable something else went haywire but its find an dandy now just needed to burn in a little i guess

 EDIT: wouldnt mind sharing your overclocked voltages for NB CPU and HT would you? Fullinfusion and settings to reach that 3.88 i had to go from 3.75 to 4.0 couldnt stay stable at 3.8-3.9 for some reason and the voltage to stay at 4.0 is to high for me to be comfortable with simple air cooling


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

Anyone ever OC with an Asrock board? I just built my friend an Asrock 780G + PII 710 system and I'm gonna OC it for him in a week or two. He doesn't have an OS or monitor right now, hes gonna buy them with his next paycheck. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157157

I'll get some OC shots up


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2009)

im using an ASRock shadow pm me if u can


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

I see you got 3.5ghz outta that 940.. I'm hoping for a 3.2ghz OC on his 710. Shouldn't be too hard!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2009)

ive reached as high as 4.0ghz stable on my asrock board with the 940be just temps arnt in a good enough range for me to keep it at that speed and voltage at 1.5 is just to high as well

also further back in thread i answered your question about 8 gigs ram etc


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i have no idea i avoided vista like the plague till i went 64bit before that i was a die hard win xp user so vista is a real pain to work with for me
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=89143
> 
> ...


Cpu voltage.... 1.45v Hates any thing above 1.47v
Cpu-NB voltage 1.3250v
HT voltage 1.26v
The Key to it all...... *CORE PCIe VOLTAGE....1.28v*
SB AUTO
cpu Vdda voltage.... 2.7v
Auto express Enabled
Cpu tweek Enabled


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2009)

also shadow the x3 710 isnt to bad ive seen alot of people reach 3.3ghz or there about some getting as high as 3.5


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

If I got him a decent cooler I could get 3.6-3.8 out of it I wanted. I just used the stock cooler since he's just gonna play everquest 2 on it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2009)

yea stock cooler seems to hit a wall at 3.4ghz for temps and safe targets but even then 3.3-3.6 is best i run at 3.5 on my 940 simply because the 4.0ghz speed just dosent up performance nearly as much as the jump to 3.6 games etc respond well at the 3.4-3.6 range apps like maya and 3ds max love the 4.0ghz range etc etc id say 3.4-3.5ghz with some tight timings on DDR2 800 or 1066 (performance difference is negligable) and say a 4830 -4850 or 9800gt-gtx260 should be a nice budget gaming rig with that asrock board just remember one thing the asrock boards have voltage spikes pretty bad if i set my voltage to say 1.5 it jumps as high as 1.55 so keep the overclock on the safer side for stability and life span. as the cheaper the asrock board the bigger the over volting seems to be


----------



## Flyordie (May 3, 2009)

Whoever designed the hard drive cage at In-Win... needs to be shoved in the same space as the HDD. ;-\  ughhhhhhh

Which reminds me, was someone looking for orange DFI SATA cables?? lolz.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

from what Ive been seeing..... you ppl have been having hard times clocking at this..... check out the voltage...... any higher and i get the BSOD......


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> If I got him a decent cooler I could get 3.6-3.8 out of it I wanted. I just used the stock cooler since he's just gonna play everquest 2 on it.


takes more than a cooler mate


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d20/Flyordie07/P5022691.jpg
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d20/Flyordie07/P5022690.jpg
> 
> ...


I see ya have D9 DIMMs.... nice


----------



## Flyordie (May 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I see ya have D9 DIMMs.... nice



Its a 2x2GB set... so not D9s... not sure what they are tho... ;-\


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Its a 2x2GB set... so not D9s... not sure what they are tho... ;-\


Copper tubes..... old style HS Rail.... there D9"s mate


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Its a 2x2GB set... so not D9s... not sure what they are tho... ;-\


check your ram here Floyd http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr2/


----------



## Flyordie (May 3, 2009)

PC2-6400  EB  ReaperX HPC (2x2GB)  4.0-3-3-15 @ 2.1V   Powerchip
Although its RevB which means 4-4-4-10-1T @ 2.1V so... ;-\


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> PC2-6400  EB  ReaperX HPC (2x2GB)  4.0-3-3-15 @ 2.1V   Powerchip
> Although its RevB which means 4-4-4-10-1T @ 2.1V so... ;-\


Sooooo.... have fun with setting it to 1T lol...... reap all ya can outta them bro!!! FASSSSSt


----------



## Flyordie (May 3, 2009)

They are running right now at 4-3-3-8-1T @ 2.1V (DDR2-800, stock speeds)  Passed memtest for 12hrs running at that speed so.... I guess its stable.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> They are running right now at 4-3-3-8-1T @ 2.1V (DDR2-800, stock speeds)  Passed memtest for 12hrs running at that speed so.... I guess its stable.


Gee Ya think?..... good going mate...... those are some killer sticks!!!! 
can ya run 1T 3-4-3-6-10 @ 2.0v?
My 2009 Sticks can


----------



## Flyordie (May 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Gee Ya think?..... good going mate...... those are some killer sticks!!!!
> can ya run 1T 3-4-3-6-10 @ 2.0v?
> My 2009 Sticks can



Running 3-3-3-8-14-1T @ 2.1V atm... will prolly BSOD soon tho.. ;-\ Never cranked them this low.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Running 3-3-3-8-14-1T @ 2.1V atm... will prolly BSOD soon tho.. ;-\ Never cranked them this low.


LOL could be a good burn in for em though!
Nice


----------



## cdawall (May 3, 2009)

who know's what this means


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

cdawall said:


> who know's what this means
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090502/0502091709.jpg


UUuuum.... is that for playing Yahtzee ?


----------



## cdawall (May 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> UUuuum.... is that for playing Yahtzee ?



actually its for me to set the WR on a 2600PRO


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

Glue sniffer lol


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Glue sniffer lol


lol i seen that also SF but i couldn't mention it lol


----------



## cdawall (May 3, 2009)

those are the victim cards


----------



## Flyordie (May 3, 2009)

Oh dang... they have Xfire connectors.... *BOOOOOO*
Had I known that I might have bought one to go with my ....  (I have an HD2600XT GDDR4 thats doing 900Mhz on the stock cooler atm... w/o voltage mods of any kind... just straight out the box clocked.)


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2009)

sapphire support sucks do not buy their boards they never update the bios or respond to emails about bios updates

i want to wait for a new bios but i dont know if i should send this board to the bay and get a new one


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2009)

cdawall is really into breaking records and extreme oc'ing good luck mate


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

Well, hot season is here  My CPU's been running 40c all night crunching very high priority  1.4v 3.6ghz and I'm getting 40c 100% load after 12 hours and I'm crying lol I'm too used to the cold weather!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2009)

well i got my 940 up to 3.6ghz at  1.375volts testing for the dreaded plug and play driver has terminated unexpectedly error i always get also got the NB running at 2200mhz at 1.3volts gonna see if im stable if so im gonna up the NB seems any clock speed above 3.6ghz dosent give as good a boost in performance as the speed bump from 3ghz to 3.6 but upping the NB by 200mhz for every 400 on the clock seems to give good scaling it might just be me.. anyone feel like dbl checking my findings ? to see if theres a connection or not ive seen alot of people boosting the 940 up to 3.8 and not touching anything else. but im willing to bet hands down at 3.4ghz with a 2400mhz NB would beat 3.8ghz with stock NB speeds

EDIT: alright now stable at 3.6ghz  and 2.4ghz NB  not to bad i dont think i got a blue screen at 2.2 so i upped the voltage and was all good managed to make it through Devil May Cry 4 at 1680x150 max settings with 8xAA pulled in a respectable 120fps average across the board (all 4 scenes averaged together) in DX9 mode gonna try DX10 next

EDIT2: dx10 mode average 117fps with all scenes combined at 1600x1000 at 8xAA  not bad only a 3fps difference between DX9 and DX10 i am now preparing to run 3dmark in a continous loop for 3-6 loops to continue my test on stability

EDIT3 3dmark rock solid stable 6 complete looped runs im calling the machine stable now its time to overclock it some more (trying to work my way back to 4ghz on air as i just put an ac in and i have the room at 50'f   its a bit chilly but i want to do some test runs at 4ghz

EDIT4: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559406 highest stable overclock without loosening ram timing it seems as the cpu and mobo burnt in overall overclocking ability has dropped im sure with a 32bit os namell win XP i could reach far higher but vista has enough issues with my overclocks as is stupid DCOM error and Plug and Play errors


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 5, 2009)

Trying to break 18k, close. NM the voltage, thats for safety measure. 17,953k making me feel pretty good after seeing the screenshot above.


----------



## cdawall (May 5, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090504/17953_3dmark_06.jpg
> 
> Trying to break 18k, close. NM the voltage, thats for safety measure. 17,953k making me feel pretty good after seeing the screenshot above.



i got 19.5K on my 955+3870X2


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 5, 2009)

You don't count because you have 5 million GHZ lol


----------



## cdawall (May 5, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> You don't count because you have 5 million GHZ lol



run was @3.8ghz ram@1333 cas 7 and cards@stock (my 24/7 settings)


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 5, 2009)

Ah I see. I didn't know, no screenie. I assumed you ran it at some crazy speed on the CPU (Like you normally do).


----------



## cdawall (May 5, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Ah I see. I didn't know, no screenie. I assumed you ran it at some crazy speed on the CPU (Like you normally do).



its in the AM3 thread


----------



## cdawall (May 5, 2009)

here you go SS






and i have a 4850X2 on the way its going to go with my 1GB 4850 

i got the last one lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102809R


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 5, 2009)

Nice! You always bring out some impressive numbers man. I can't seem to break 18k, damn close though.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 5, 2009)

my 3dmark scores tend to suck no matter what i do and in most benchmarks i dont get that great a score either im begining to wonder if its my motherboard or if its the 4870X2 im gonna tear my machine down and check everything cause now im getting a high pitched whine and i cant locate its source


----------



## Meltdown (May 5, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> my 3dmark scores tend to suck no matter what i do and in most benchmarks i dont get that great a score either im begining to wonder if its my motherboard or if its the 4870X2 im gonna tear my machine down and check everything cause now im getting a high pitched whine and i cant locate its source



maybe this will help for comparison clocks are pretty close to yours







My front side bus is at 230 and ht is 2070 maybe that helps not sure could clock those down if you want


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 5, 2009)

920 @ 3.8GHz. Yay.





http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=560508


----------



## ShadowFold (May 5, 2009)

Nice! I wish my 720 did 3.8


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Nice! I wish my 720 did 3.8



It's no where near stable Shadow, don't feel too bad. 3.7 is fairly stable for me though but requires too much voltage for my taste. I'm just trying to get 4.0 as the max bootable/screenshot'able. (eh, i combined the words, makes sens to me.)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 5, 2009)

ty meltdown if u could run your rig at 3.4ghz and 3.6ghz with a 200mhz FSB and if u can a 2200mhz NB and ht at stock speed  at those settings i get aroound 18800-19400 granted my 4870X2 is stock and my 8gigs ram is only running at 5-5-5-15 2t at 800mhz its most likely my limiting factor my issue is my board (ASRock AOD790GX HATES to see the FSB raised and it also despies 3.2-3.3ghz and 3.5ghz + its only stable at 3.4 exact and 3.6 exact these days. pisses me off cause my 940 has some major room left as it was capable of doing 4.0ghz on air at 1.5volts under 49.c full load with my Xigmatek Dark Knight.  i think the board after burn in became finicky but it happens. Anyway if u could do a test at 3.4ghz 2.2ghz NB with a stock clocks on the 4870X2 id be very appreciative


granted i know most people here have a good idea of how to get a phenom II up there in speed but i think we need to do a comprehensive study of which clocks are stable at which frequencies most often a database if u will


----------



## cdawall (May 5, 2009)

hows that for bone stock on the GPU?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 5, 2009)

damn i really want a 955 and a AM3 board i need to sell my old tower tho  damn you cdawall seeing all your benchmarks and posts everywhere makes me hate my own system listed in my specs....... gah frigging asrock pos board if it wasnt so damn finicky i could do better damn this hobby it costs to much. I should have been a good boy and stuck with baseball cards.


----------



## Flyordie (May 5, 2009)

hehe... Guess I should give cda a 4ghz stable on AIR screenie soon.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 5, 2009)

lol i managed 4ghz on air with my 940 stupid Asrock board wont let me run that speed anymore  complete letdown


----------



## Flyordie (May 6, 2009)

;-) mine would be on the stock AMD cooler.


----------



## cdawall (May 6, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> hehe... Guess I should give cda a 4ghz stable on AIR screenie soon.



not posting that on mine i have to have backups


----------



## Master}{ (May 6, 2009)

im curious how far cdawall can overclock the xfx board he got from me, i got it to 3.8


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2009)

QX9650 Vs 955

QX9650 has a good fan

955 fan is making my ears bleed1


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2009)

Stock with BIOS 1.1 that will not let me use 16000 ram. 

1GB-1 stick!

Total stock run





6850 build


----------



## Flyordie (May 6, 2009)

nice. Should I do a vantage run then? 
Clocks- 
3,375Mhz CPU
CPU Voltage- 1.30V
GPU Clocks-
Core- 750Mhz
VRAM- 2,400Mhz (1.2Ghz SDR)
DRAM- 
Clockspeed- 800Mhz DDR
Timings- 4-4-4-10-1T
Voltage- 1.9V


----------



## Master}{ (May 6, 2009)

so whats the word, i dont plan to do ddr3 for a while, is there a significant difference in overclockability and performance on the 945-955s


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> nice. Should I do a vantage run then?
> Clocks-
> 3,375Mhz CPU
> CPU Voltage- 1.30V
> ...



Why not


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2009)

Remember STOCK CPU/Default memory on the first BIOS

DDR3 LOL 1 stick 14.49USD ROFL dollars at the egg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148147


----------



## Master}{ (May 6, 2009)

i have 8 gigs of good ddr2 and i dont want to redo the motherboard and everything yet.


----------



## welly321 (May 6, 2009)

Whoooa...the cpu score in vantage for the 955 x4 is 32000?? I am only getting like 8000 i think with a 720. the 955 is that much better???


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2009)

nvidia physx also helped to that score


Here is stock 06


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2009)

welly321 said:


> Whoooa...the cpu score in vantage for the 955 x4 is 32000?? I am only getting like 8000 i think with a 720. the 955 is that much better???



If you had a Nvidia card with PhysX your CPU score would be much higher too.


----------



## welly321 (May 6, 2009)

Is that just a Vantage thing or would a nvidia card make my cpu better for games? I am currently using a 4850 but i would upgrade to a 260 if it gave my cpu a huge boost like that.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2009)

welly321 said:


> Is that just a Vantage thing or would a nvidia card make my cpu better for games? I am currently using a 4850 but i would upgrade to a 260 if it gave my cpu a huge boost like that.



You wont notice anything in games. It just makes the CPU score go high like that because they use the PhysX engine for the CPU tests, and since nvidia GPU's are coded to run PhysX physics....


----------



## Master}{ (May 6, 2009)

since when does 3dmark06 make use of physX??

i own advanced edition and i havent seen that?!?

if thats the case its time to do another run because i have had physX disabled forever.

maybe i need to throw my 8600 into the secondary slot for dedicated physx?


----------



## cdawall (May 6, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> nvidia physx also helped to that score
> 
> 
> Here is stock 06
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090506/3d06 stock.jpg



good god those are loose ram timings


----------



## Master}{ (May 6, 2009)

cd you should have the board today to friday, shipped monday

someone got a definite answer, does physx boost 3dmark06?


----------



## cdawall (May 6, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> cd you should have the board today to friday, shipped monday
> 
> someone got a definite answer, does physx boost 3dmark06?



not that i know of and sweet my dad's new rig will be finished friday lol


----------



## DaMulta (May 7, 2009)

4Ghz stock voltage.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 7, 2009)

Just got my Crucial Ballistix! Rated for 800mhz 4-4-4-12 2.0v. NICE!



DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090506/4Ghz.jpg
> 4Ghz stock voltage.



WOW that's stock voltage? Is it stable?


----------



## Flyordie (May 7, 2009)

Im doing 4-4-4-12-18-1T @ 1.8V on my OCZ's. ;-\ *dropped voltage last night* Down from 1.9V


----------



## DaMulta (May 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Just got my Crucial Ballistix! Rated for 800mhz 4-4-4-12 2.0v. NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that's stock voltage? Is it stable?



Seems to be, just lowed it under stock voltage to see what she does....


----------



## ShadowFold (May 7, 2009)

I got them going good now  I see it's even 1000mhz capable! Which should I run?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 7, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> cd you should have the board today to friday, shipped monday
> 
> someone got a definite answer, does physx boost 3dmark06?



i ran a test a few days ago using my rig in my system specs with an Aegia PPU ( using both old Aegia drivers and the 8. w/e drivers and then with 9+ installed over them and no luck Ageia PhysX as far as i can tell dosent boost 3dmark o6 at least not that ive ever noticed as ive used the Aegia PhysX PPU since the day it was released o so many years ago.

also not really on topic but today is a sad day i had to sell my old tower for a paltry $200 

Athlon X2 4600+ at 2.7ghz with Thermaltake Big Typhoon, MSI K9N2 platinum SLI mcp 570 (vers1 no heatpipe  ...) 8800GTS 640mb, Aegia PhysX PPU, XiFi Soundblaster 7.1 ($20 wallmart FTW) 2gigs Corsair XMS2 PC 5400, 2x 250gb westerndigital caviar in raid 0, 1 dual layer burner, 1 reader, BFG 650watt SLI psu, all inside a heavily heavily modified Chieftec Dragon case damn economy if i wasnt so hard up id have just folded on the poor thing 24/7 instead. RIP little soldier (salute) for shits and giggles i did a 3dmark 06 run got 12000 overall score i hope the new owner is as loving as i was toward that tower it was after all my first build ever haha


----------



## cdawall (May 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I got them going good now  I see it's even 1000mhz capable! Which should I run?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090506/Capture.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/090506/Capture2.jpg



should do 1100 CL5 same as my old reds did


----------



## ShadowFold (May 7, 2009)

What voltage and tRAS?


----------



## cdawall (May 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What voltage and tRAS?



5-5-5-15-24 2.14v




DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090506/4Ghz.jpg
> 4Ghz stock voltage.



i posted about half a dozen of those


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2009)

great job damulta, thats awesome bro.  HOw stable is it, other than super pi?


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090506/4Ghz.jpg
> 4Ghz stock voltage.



But will it run 3DMark06?


----------



## DaMulta (May 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great job damulta, thats awesome bro.  HOw stable is it, other than super pi?



I killed my set of 16000 they will not mem test and AOD is failling NO MATTER WHAT!

What's odd is I'm a brick wall at 4ghz, and I'm blaming my Ram/Bios hell I couldnt even run this Ram till I installed a BEATA Bios today.


----------



## cdawall (May 7, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I killed my set of 16000 they will not mem test and AOD is failling NO MATTER WHAT!
> 
> What's odd is I'm a brick wall at 4ghz, and I'm blaming my Ram/Bios hell I couldnt even run this Ram till I installed a BEATA Bios today.



you are having a lot of issues with that mobo....it just got crossed off my 790FX board list


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2009)

Good going D on the 4ghz.... sorry to hear about your other problems your having.


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2009)

cdawall said:


> you are having a lot of issues with that mobo....it just got crossed off my 790FX board list



D has always insisted on going with off the wall boards instead of proven performers. Then he wonders why he has issues. lol.

Being different doesn't always mean being better.


----------



## cdawall (May 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> D has always insisted on going with off the wall boards instead of proven performers. Then he wonders why he has issues. lol.
> 
> Being different doesn't always mean being better.



well considering the next mobo on my list is a jetway......


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2009)

cdawall said:


> well considering the next mobo on my list is a jetway......



lol. Just don't ever buy an ECS. lol


----------



## DaMulta (May 7, 2009)

WTF it's like all at onece....IDK

I pass all memory test in DOS! YET fail instanly in windows. I test without blend on the CPU and no errors with orthoes prime..... .

My other 2, and the new stick that I just bought are doing this.......


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I killed my set of 16000 they will not mem test and AOD is failling NO MATTER WHAT!
> 
> What's odd is I'm a brick wall at 4ghz, and I'm blaming my Ram/Bios hell I couldnt even run this Ram till I installed a BEATA Bios today.


damn sorry to hear that, hope you get it resolved soon


DaMulta said:


> WTF it's like all at onece....IDK
> 
> I pass all memory test in DOS! YET fail instanly in windows. I test without blend on the CPU and no errors with orthoes prime..... .
> 
> My other 2, and the new stick that I just bought are doing this.......



you sure its not software related?  Or windows itself?


----------



## DV8tion (May 7, 2009)

My Kingston memory does the same thing and it's running on an asus board ... you figure it out let me know. I have some OCZ on the way figure I should be fine once they get here.


----------



## DaMulta (May 7, 2009)

Reinstalled and she be working again......


----------



## ShadowFold (May 7, 2009)

Lets see some insane clocks already man


----------



## cdawall (May 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> lol. Just don't ever buy an ECS. lol



i want the X58 black edition ECS mobo just to be a smart ass


----------



## DaMulta (May 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to say that I have come to have some love for ECS higherend mobos after using a few of them at my olds job....


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 8, 2009)

So i finally got the thing, and installed it. Pretty darn sweet so far. But I have a few questions.

First, what are the safe temps I should keep this cpu in?

second, when i check the temps using everest, i see the 4 cpus and then another that just says cpu, but the 4 cpus are each at around 41C, while the cpu reads 32C. Which do i go by??

third, How much thermal paste is needed? cuz I was running out, but i managed to apply a thin layer on it before put on the artic cooler (which I believe would be better than the stock cooler - correct me if I am wrong).

My temps are: idle at around 30-34C and under load 42C (no overclock yet XD)

Lastly, when i run 3DMark06 1.10, the cpu test shows that I have 0-2 fps, why is this so low?
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/6314/cpulowscore.jpg


----------



## suraswami (May 8, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'm sorry to say that I have come to have some love for ECS higherend mobos after using a few of them at my olds job....



I don't know why all people just hate ECS, their boards are one of the most stable ones I have seen lately, in that price range Asus boards are crap not even worth to run it over with a car just for fun.

I remember somebody was telling that an ECS board can be thrown and played like a frisbee and still it will work.

My ECS GF8200A was one of the good clockers of my then Phenom 9500, I got 2.7Ghz without any voltage increase and it booted the cpu at stock with just .90 v and worked fine.

Only thing I hate is somewhat retarded bios, if they clean that mess up they will have some solid boards even in OC department.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

okay warning to others the bios support on the sapphire i have is non existent dont get this board unless your budget is tight and you want to crossfire which is kinda stupid coz he crossfires on a budget

getting my ram soon its kingston hyper x 1066mhz 5-5-5-15 sure if it cant go futher than that the timings are great and for stock its good, i might just oc via multi anyway


----------



## Fatal (May 8, 2009)

Darkgundam111 said:


> So i finally got the thing, and installed it. Pretty darn sweet so far. But I have a few questions.
> 
> First, what are the safe temps I should keep this cpu in?
> http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskt...f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=
> ...



Not home so will check your other problem when I get home


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2009)

its showing CPU fps.... thats why its low.... its normal on that run to show that little mark.... bump up you clock on the proc and it'll get slightly better...


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2009)

just put a bb sized amount smack dab on the center of the cpu and than just clamp your cooler down.... the paste will spread it self around.... its about the best method


----------



## Wile E (May 8, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'm sorry to say that I have come to have some love for ECS higherend mobos after using a few of them at my olds job....



That truly is sorry. I owned the KA3 MVP Extreme. It was a total POS, whose BIOS was coded by monkeys with keyboards. It's construction quality was sub standard as well.


----------



## Master}{ (May 8, 2009)

my KN1 SLI Extreme went through hell and back, when i wasnt so able to spend money i got it and put 2 7900 GTX in sli, and OC'd a 4600 x2 from 2.4 to 2.8 ghz.

it still works today in my less fortunate cousins machine with one of the GTXs still on it.
it is the board i graced with holding my de-IHSed Athlon x2 4600+


----------



## Master}{ (May 8, 2009)

anyone know what the 955 gets on cpu score in 3dmark06, my 940 does 5857 @ 3800 mhz?

My 940 is on ebay right now, just started it on 7 day auction, gonna get the 955 tommorrow locally.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=180354844091


----------



## DaMulta (May 8, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That truly is sorry. I owned the KA3 MVP Extreme. It was a total POS, whose BIOS was coded by monkeys with keyboards. It's construction quality was sub standard as well.



They had good monkeys I guess at those times


----------



## Master}{ (May 8, 2009)

OMG LOL, lately i think Asus hired the same monkeys.  M3N-HT bios is flaky at times.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> OMG LOL, lately i think Asus hired the same monkeys.  M3N-HT bios is flaky at times.


but thats a flaky mobo at best man....


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 8, 2009)

only a small bb amout of thermal paste!? oh snaps then I might have too much.

I use CPUID hardware monitor for temps


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> okay warning to others the bios support on the sapphire i have is non existent dont get this board unless your budget is tight and you want to crossfire which is kinda stupid coz he crossfires on a budget
> 
> getting my ram soon its kingston hyper x 1066mhz 5-5-5-15 sure if it cant go futher than that the timings are great and for stock its good, i might just oc via multi anyway



Sapphire are PC Partner Parts, try to get bios code thru them.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2009)

That's at 2.0v, these Ballistix are rape.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

lol shadow just wait and see your ram will die just like the rest

its probly just downclocked 1066mhz ram
my ram coming is 5-5-5-15 1066mhz so thats how i guessed that


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sapphire are PC Partner Parts, try to get bios code thru them.



i think actually this board is based on a jetway hummer thingy

its like they took jetways board and tweaked it they removed a stupid molex pin for crossfire

pc partner website wont load for me so i cant check it out


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2009)

It's rated for it, actually.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

was it sold as 800mhz tho? this is confusing? so whats so special about running ram at its rated specs?

i just figured it was downclocked pc8500 ram to 800mhz

EDIT: the sapphire website is strange it was different the other day and now its back to the old one?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2009)

Yes I bought it as a 800mhz kit but the SPD has 1000mhz too so might as well go with that


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

sorry total confusion
yeah its like they took the ram chips and just downclocked them to save time making 2 sets of ram

thats uber paid for cheaper ram got some better shit!


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2009)

my crosshair II is up for sale


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> my crosshair II is up for sale


lol CD.... you always selling things here.... Do you have a 955 fo sale


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> lol CD.... you always selling things here.... Do you have a 955 fo sale



but i have had that crosshair II for a very long time and the 955 is staying lol


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> but i have had that crosshair II for a very long time and the 955 is staying lol


I know it !!! that mobo treated ya well for sure.... and as for the 955.... 

*I WANT IT, SO YOU SELL IT LOL*


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I know it !!! that mobo treated ya well for sure.... and as for the 955....
> 
> *I WANT IT, SO YOU SELL IT LOL*



but then i wouldnt have any AM3 chips


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> my crosshair II is up for sale



How much. Want my MSI 790GX for a trade + cash? Or just cash.


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> How much. Want my MSI 790GX for a trade + cash? Or just cash.



i would do that but why dump that mobo its a good mobo?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

I think it's limiting my OC. I can't get it stable past 3.6ghz no matter the voltage on anything


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I think it's limiting my OC. I can't get it stable past 3.6ghz no matter the voltage on anything



well thats no fun and i bet the crosshair II clocks a wee bit better 









watcha think?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

If you did a board trade(plus some cash from me) I'd definitely take the Crosshair(IF I get the money I think I am soon). I wouldn't have enough to buy it outright..
And do you have SLI bridges? I might try a GTX 300 if they're cheaper than what ATi offers.


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> If you did a board trade(plus some cash from me) I'd definitely take the Crosshair(IF I get the money I think I am soon). I wouldn't have enough to buy it outright..
> And do you have SLI bridges? I might try a GTX 300 if they're cheaper than what ATi offers.



i have a ton lol want flexi ones?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

What ever fits  ASUS RMA's used stuff right? I think they do?


----------



## mav2000 (May 9, 2009)

I am running my 720 BE on a biostar 790 gx mobo. Like shadow my ocz is limited to 3.6 stable 3 cores and around 3.5 stable 4 cores. I hear the gigabyte can also unlock the 4th core even with the latest bios. Does it make sense to get that?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> I am running my 720 BE on a biostar 790 gx mobo. Like shadow my ocz is limited to 3.6 stable 3 cores and around 3.5 stable 4 cores. I hear the gigabyte can also unlock the 4th core even with the latest bios. Does it make sense to get that?


There both great mobo's man..... who knows.. mabey the gigabyte mobo might clock the fsb higher


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What ever fits  ASUS RMA's used stuff right? I think they do?



no idea but the one i got back has the a monkeyed reset cmos button on the back panel. nothing really wrong with it it just gets stuck and you have to wiggle it out


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

What's the highest anyone has ever got with AMD Overdrive Auto Clock?


I reset my phase, currently holding being frozen at 1.45v wih 100% load. Also found a damn crink in it and may be force to rerun the line and refill it with gas....I hope not......


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

Currently





I wonder if I will be able to take the NB any higher....


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

I'm sooo freaking pissed!

SO SO SO close! I want my 10k points!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

If you want 10k do P (I get 12k with a 4850X2 and 3.6ghz 720BE for reference) 



cdawall said:


> no idea but the one i got back has the a monkeyed reset cmos button on the back panel. nothing really wrong with it it just gets stuck and you have to wiggle it out



No biggie, the reset CMOS on mine came stuck, it's open box  Other than that it's fine (they must not make the cmos switches very reliable)


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

What X do you get?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

Can't do X, my screen is only 1920x1080.


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

Oh forgot about that....

U be owned by the 200 lol....that's almost wrong.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

Yea they should've made X 1920x1080 :shadedshu, it's pretty much the new enthusiast standard imho. I see a lot more 1080 screens nowadays over 1200. 

Oh and I got 200$+ to spend.. ASUS Crosshair II(or new 790FX from ASUS) + 8gb 1066 DDR2 or ASUS 790GX + 4gb DDR3 1333(OC to 1600+ probably)

And anyone know if the FX-81 is gonna work on AM2+ boards or is it gonna be AM3 only?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

I think I decided on a ASUS 790GX and some DDR3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148227


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I think I decided on a ASUS 790GX and some DDR3
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148227



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148150


those should clock better


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

Aren't the ballistix the same thing, just with heatspreaders and higher clocked?

And should I just go all out and get this..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363
I CAN afford getting the ASUS 790FX and DDR3, I just don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Aren't the ballistix the same thing, just with heatspreaders and higher clocked?



i believe the new ballistix are D9HPV/D9HPT which clock higher but need looser timings ie i can hit 1800 CL7 on my kit those may hit 2200 but it will take CL9

there is a thread on the new stuff

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=222691


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

What kinda timings and voltage would I need on the non-ballistix to do 1600?


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What kinda timings and voltage would I need on the non-ballistix to do 1600?



mine do 1600 @1.65v CL7-7-7-21 or 1600 @2.1v CL6-6-6-18


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

Hmm I think I'll think this over later. The 1333 cas6 looks really nice but they're a bit more and I'd be pushing my budget with those if I got a 790FX..


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hmm I think I'll think this over later. The 1333 cas6 looks really nice but they're a bit more and I'd be pushing my budget with those if I got a 790FX..



i can do 1333 cas6 at 1.65v on my kit


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

Oh damn the ballistix need 1.8v lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233034
Whatcha think about those?


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh damn the ballistix need 1.8v lol
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233034
> Whatcha think about those?



you dont need them i ran 2.14v bare the chips weren't even hot


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

Sweet, thanks for all the help man 

I know you have the DDR3 790GX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366
I can't decide if I want that or spend extra on the 790FX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363

Nevermind I need 2 PCI slots so the 790FX is out of the question.


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Sweet, thanks for all the help man
> 
> I know you have the DDR3 790GX
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366
> ...



it has PCI slots


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

I'd only be able to use one tho.. Plus the 790GX is cheaper, and it probably OC's the same anyway.


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'd only be able to use one tho.. Plus the 790GX is cheaper, and it probably OC's the same anyway.



last roundup on AM3 mobo's put the 790GX asus at the top of the pack


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

holy shit 202$ after shipping with the ASUS 790GX and crucial DDR3. I might just do next day and order on monday.

EDIT: 225$ after 1 day shipping, definitely doing that on monday/tuesday!


----------



## Meltdown (May 9, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ty meltdown if u could run your rig at 3.4ghz and 3.6ghz with a 200mhz FSB and if u can a 2200mhz NB and ht at stock speed  at those settings i get aroound 18800-19400 granted my 4870X2 is stock and my 8gigs ram is only running at 5-5-5-15 2t at 800mhz its most likely my limiting factor my issue is my board (ASRock AOD790GX HATES to see the FSB raised and it also despies 3.2-3.3ghz and 3.5ghz + its only stable at 3.4 exact and 3.6 exact these days. pisses me off cause my 940 has some major room left as it was capable of doing 4.0ghz on air at 1.5volts under 49.c full load with my Xigmatek Dark Knight.  i think the board after burn in became finicky but it happens. Anyway if u could do a test at 3.4ghz 2.2ghz NB with a stock clocks on the 4870X2 id be very appreciative
> 
> 
> granted i know most people here have a good idea of how to get a phenom II up there in speed but i think we need to do a comprehensive study of which clocks are stable at which frequencies most often a database if u will



Better late then never    3.2 stock







3.4






3.7 my sweet spot low volts, games 






Hope this helps crazyeyesreaper


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

OC that 4870! My 4850X2 almost does 750!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 9, 2009)

lol wait for me i just got decent ddr2 pc8500

that kingston hyper x ram is good, fast and very stable if i go to the website its 800mhz ram tested for 1066mhz so i guess the use the same chips for a few set

really fast and im pressive pumping 2.0v at 5-5-5-15 1066mhz have the cpu oc'd with the mutli


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 10, 2009)

thanks meltdown i dont feel so bad and i FINALLY got cat 9.4 to work correctly i saw a fps increase from 100fps 8xAA super high settings 1600x1000 in DMC 4 go from an over all average of 100 or fps to as of this very moment 168fps averaged across all scenes in DX10 mode whats even crazier is i did this while running F@H on 1 gpu core and on 2 cpus cores i think the synthetic benchmarks are giving me bullshit scored cause the above was a nice surprise ive yet to try and reproduce it tho (i dont want to burst my own bubble yet) i think the run was a fluke \\but Fraps and DMC 4 fps synced up perfectly so..... eitherway thats a nice bump in the 9.4cat at stock cpu and ram speeds and gpu clocks at stock as well these drivers were well worth the 17 install attempts  to get working properly.i think i might sell my rig for around $1450 and build a new am3 system haha hell i might go 4890 crossfire instead with a 955 but im not 100% sure yet


----------



## ShadowFold (May 10, 2009)

Anyone want dibs on my MSI 790GX and Crucial DDR2 before I throw them in the FS thread? I'm thinking 80$ for the board and 35$ for the ram.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2009)

So what is the best waterblock for AM2/AM3 CPU's nowdays?  Do they make the Watercool Heatkiller for AMD?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> So what is the best waterblock for AM2/AM3 CPU's nowdays?  Do they make the Watercool Heatkiller for AMD?



You answered your own question 


yes they do, here it is:

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/heatkilleram21.html


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 12, 2009)

alright so installed the new bios for my 790gx so far stability has greatly increased currently testing 3.4ghz stock volts 2400mhz NB at 1.25 volts 4870X2 stock ill let you know how stability goes so far orthos stable for 5 hrs

if your using an ASRock AOD 790gx i highly recommend getting the 1.5bios over the original 1.3 Phenom II bios 1.5 is far more stable then 1.3 or 1.4 and overclocking potential seems to be alot better over all


----------



## DaMulta (May 12, 2009)

I found using VID for CPU/CPU-NB works better with voltage

I have found upping the PCI-E up to 1.4 helps to keep it all stable

I have found 1.522 is the best PLL
I have found that nb1.40 works the best
I have found 1.42 to be around the best for HT
With 1.42 on SB or 1.4


----------



## MilkyWay (May 12, 2009)

okay i installed alexp999s xig s1283 in my system and i am getting 28-31c according to the motherboard led temp thing (shows temp reading on a led on the mobo) but on core temps and occt i get 19.20c exactly the same readings for both

either way do you think its doing all right the problem was the high load temps on the AC freezer 64 pro


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You answered your own question
> 
> 
> yes they do, here it is:
> ...




AWESOME!


----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

ROFL Installing XP under DICE ROFL


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2009)

What determines PII's stock voltage the chip or the motherboard?  My previous X3 720 ran at 1.3v with a DFi motherboard and this new X3 720 I just got runs at 1.23v on a Gigabyte.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

Anyone available to chat on AIM to answer a few questions regarding OC'n AMD Phenom II's?

Name is Wastedslyr on AIM


----------



## ShadowFold (May 13, 2009)

People still use aim


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

Dangit yes lol its easier when I got this many questions


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

Do you enable or Disable the PCIE and CPU spread spectrum when OC'n a 940 BE?


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> ROFL Installing XP under DICE ROFL



i've done that before is that bad?


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2009)

Wastedslayer said:


> Do you enable or Disable the PCIE and CPU spread spectrum when OC'n a 940 BE?



Disable.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

What other CPU settings should be disabled?


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

And do you ever touch the PCI-E Freq with AMD Chips?

Whats the optimal CBU/NB Freq and same with HT Link
(Most commonly stable)

for Volts I know I wanna run:
1.5 vCore
1.4 HT
1.4 NB

Now what about:
CPU/NB Voltage
CPU VDDA Voltage
NB 1.8v Voltage
SB Voltage

P.S ( I got the chip to boot at 4Ghz messin around just wouldnt get into windows lol)


----------



## ShadowFold (May 13, 2009)

Don't mess with the PCIE frequency, just messes stuff up. The highest you can go before you start to degrade the chip is 1.55v, not sure on the nb voltage but I wouldn't go past 1.5v. But I haven't touched any voltages besides the CPU so no point in messing with the nb and all that other stuff.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

What about the other voltages I mentioned?

Same with CPU/NB Freq and HT Link Speed?


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2009)

Whoa, this chip is freakishly good so far!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 13, 2009)

So is that Gigabyte 770 pretty good? Can you get any bios shots of the -what ever it's called- tab with all the OCing stuff in it?


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2009)

It has everything! I'll get some pics in a bit.  Right now I'm running vantage with those settings and 655/975 on the card.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

have not went for top clock yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dodododod just downloading service pack3 and other updates LOL

Been FROZEN for like 4-5 hours on dice LOL

x64 os holds you back!, 4.2Ghz was top out in 64 win7 I tried for hours.....


----------



## ShadowFold (May 13, 2009)

That just means it was 100% stable


----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

25 more mins for service pack 3....damn....


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

Wastedslayer said:


> And do you ever touch the PCI-E Freq with AMD Chips?
> 
> Whats the optimal CBU/NB Freq and same with HT Link
> (Most commonly stable)
> ...



Anyone got an answer? or experience with the board I have


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090512/oc.jpg
Where should I go from here?


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2009)

Seems like a lot of voltage for 3.5ghz. 2.2 volts is a lot for 800 mhz ram and you should increase your NB and HTT multi one step.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

Thats what the mem is rated at 2.2v, I guess I could try lower what would you recommend? and just up 1 step?


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2009)

Raise your HTT multiplier up one step from where it's at now.  Use the bios.  Your ram is rated for 2.2v at 1066mhz, so it's fine if it's at 2.2v but at 800mhz you could drop it lower if you want. Check CPU-Z for the SPD settings.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

its at 4-4-4-12, how would I go about getting closer to 4Ghz, should I touch any of the other voltages?


----------



## mav2000 (May 13, 2009)

one step at a time. mine was rated to run at 800 @ 2.05 but it runs at 1100 @ 1.95


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2009)

Wastedslayer said:


> its at 4-4-4-12, how would I go about getting closer to 4Ghz, should I touch any of the other voltages?



If you want to go for 4ghz don't bother running 8gb's of RAM.  Just use two sticks for now.  Try it at 1.5v's if you want.  You should read up on the overclocking guides.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

Well how close you think I can get to 4Ghz? 3.8? I mean I have gotten it to boot at 4ghz on Accident lol just BSoD on windows loader, I know how to overclock as i did with my intel system, but thats just it im so unfamilier with AMD thats why Im asking


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2009)

I can't know any more than you.  You have the hardware.  Every hardware config is different it's up to you to see what it can do.


----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

LOL I froze out my board.

First the lan stoped working. Then one of the video cards stopped working. Now I just get code with no boot lol....lol

One to many hours under the dice lol I bet some caps are frozen solid lol.

Have to wait till morning to see if she fires back up!

Started around 3-4 o clock it's now 11:30

That's quite a while in my book to be that frozen.
__________________


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

I understand that Im just asking for the basics on the new AMD's lol, like there are a ton of different bios settings that idk how they are going to affect stability


----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

Turn you PCI=E voltage to 1.4
HT 1.42
NB 1.4
SB 1.4
CPU-VD 1.47
PLL 1.52
CPU-NB 1.4

DDR-v at 1.7

YOU can not go faster than 1750Mhz with your ram. I tried and tried,

ALSO if your running 64bit vista, you are not going to get killer clocks.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

Whats the PLL? and the SB on this board caps at 1.35 Bios wont let me go higher


----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

Oh your on a AM2+ board.

Cdawall has been using a AM2+ board also.

And your board does not have pll
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/motherboards/2009/04/21/asus-m4a79-t-deluxe-review/3


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

"(although it does offer VDDA)" is that similar to PLL?


----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

yes in a ways it is.


----------



## Master}{ (May 13, 2009)

Has anyone else heard or know about AMD Porting AMD Overdrive to NForce Chipset AMD Systems.


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Turn you PCI=E voltage to 1.4
> HT 1.42
> NB 1.4
> SB 1.4
> ...









you sure 1750 is the limit? and i had to bump the vols .025 to get it stable in 64bit vista vs XP32


----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

will it run pi 32m?

It was talked about over on XS about 1750 being the limit. What sticks are you using?


----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

will it run pi 32m?

It was talked about over on XS about 1750 being the limit. What sticks are you using?


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 13, 2009)

Alright right now im sitting at 3.6Ghz Stable it seems im in windows and all that, 3.8 BSoD's.
Im at 2000 Mhz for HT and NB. Can I push it any further, the HT and NB I mean?

Mem is @ DDR 800 4-4-4-12 / wont run 1066 5-5-5-15 not stable

Voltages are:
1.5250 vCoreVDDA is maxxed (2.8v I think, stock is 2.5)
1.4750 CPU/NB
2.2v Mem
1.35 SB
1.4 HT
1.4 NB
NB 1.8v? is at 2.0v


----------



## mav2000 (May 13, 2009)

So finally I got the switech BGA coolers as they were out of stock for a while. I tried some aluminium coolers for the mosfets but it did not really even heat up. Came with some black tape at the back, Maybe they were not very good for transferring heat. SO here is the installed coolers.






I think the vcore has been a bit more stable, as there was a minor vdroop earlier, but that may just be my imagination, or the fact that I dont have a gpu right now.

Also for all those who are still arguing about mx2 vs as5, just tried a bit of mx2 for this mount, after using as5 for quite some time, and there is absolutly no difference between the two.


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> will it run pi 32m?
> 
> It was talked about over on XS about 1750 being the limit. What sticks are you using?



yes it will i can run 32m with 4 sticks installed


2x2GB D9JNL
2x1GB D9GTS


----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

Lets see some SS


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Lets see some SS



ugh thats a lot of work for me just to prove you wrong 


i will do it on my F9GTS my JNL's died something about 2.2v and DDR1800 cas6


----------



## Wile E (May 13, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Turn you PCI=E voltage to 1.4
> HT 1.42
> NB 1.4
> SB 1.4
> ...


I get the same clocks in 64bit Vista that I do in 32bit.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 13, 2009)

If it's not stable in x64 but it's stable in 32bit then it's probably not stable


----------



## DaMulta (May 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> If it's not stable in x64 but it's stable in 32bit then it's probably not stable



Then why could I run 4.5Ghz in XP, and not in x64 win7? Hell it wouldnt even boot into 7 yet, in XP it would run PI32m AND in x64 I could even run pi at 4.2Ghz the one time I had it that high.


----------



## DaMulta (May 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> ugh thats a lot of work for me just to prove you wrong
> 
> 
> i will do it on my F9GTS my JNL's died something about 2.2v and DDR1800 cas6



LOL at XS they say pics or it didn't happen lol


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> LOL at XS they say pics or it didn't happen lol



old pics but you get the point












and here are 4 sticks of HCF0


----------



## DaMulta (May 14, 2009)

ROFL I just went mad crazy with rubbing achole on my board. I think I dumped almost one of those huge bottles all over it lol.....


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2009)

better hope its a High % Alcohol and a low % of water, also with that happening id take a compressor/ paper towels to it.


----------



## tjwo94 (May 15, 2009)

Can anyone using DICE or another form of extreme cooling, leave me a link('s) to guides on how to properly insulate the motherboard from the cold and condensation? Or perhaps are there kits to buy somewhere? Thanks!!


----------



## Assassin48 (May 15, 2009)

I use those kneaded erasers to cover the socket area and a piece of neoprene on the back side of the mobo Then rap a shop towel around the dice tube

If u want to wait till Sunday I can make you a quick tut 
My 940 is going to get benches


----------



## Master}{ (May 15, 2009)

my 955 will be on its way from newegg monday.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 15, 2009)

LOL I am rmaing mine tomorrow


----------



## YautjaLord (May 15, 2009)

Hi to all Phenom II OCers & here's my question : can anyone please tell me what brand is better for OCing PII 940BE (going for that CPU, coz there's no 945 & 955 just yet) : 1)Tt's BigWater 700 series (760i/760is/780e); 2)Zalman Reserator XT; or 3)CM's AquaGate or something similar ? 

I have posted this question in Overclocking & cooling section of your forums, before noticing your TPU Club! section, so sorry if late. Great site you got, helped me alot before i even signed up. Hope it will help even more in future. 

About why only those brands (Thermaltake, CoolerMaster, Zalman) : those are the only brands i familiar with & only the ones selled in this country. Going for any other brand involves buying through Net & this is like a suicide wish for me. 

Thanx in advance, people.


----------



## tjwo94 (May 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I use those kneaded erasers to cover the socket area and a piece of neoprene on the back side of the mobo Then rap a shop towel around the dice tube
> 
> If u want to wait till Sunday I can make you a quick tut
> My 940 is going to get benches



That helps a little bit, I'm not actually using dice, but found a guy that makes small custom, self-contained chiller units from AC's that will liquid cool my parts to around 1 DegreeC 24/7 (hopefully better), so I need to find the best methods/materials for insulating the motherboard socket, chipset, and video cards.



The unit will look something like this one, a little different because I have requested some additional customization for my needs/application.

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96320&d=1162863264

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96321&d=1162863264

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96319&d=1162863264

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96322&d=1162863264


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Can anyone using DICE or another form of extreme cooling, leave me a link('s) to guides on how to properly insulate the motherboard from the cold and condensation? Or perhaps are there kits to buy somewhere? Thanks!!



here is some i have yet to read, but just have bookmarked 

hope it helps

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104456

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104454

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104455


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2009)

1800 stable


----------



## DV8tion (May 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090515/Capture004118.jpg
> 
> 1800 stable




Damn you cdawall !! just when I convince myself it isn't neccessary to go ddr3 you gotta pull that crap.


----------



## tjwo94 (May 16, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Damn you cdawall !! just when I convince myself it isn't neccessary to go ddr3 you gotta pull that crap.



Its only necessary if the results are common.


----------



## DV8tion (May 16, 2009)

Nah he knows I can't leave a challenge like that on the table .... I really believe he does this stuff to torment me and make my gf mad. LOL


----------



## tjwo94 (May 16, 2009)

Oh I understand, my lady is annoyed I'm about to drop a nice sum of $$$ on a new AM3 board, DDR3, and two ATI 4890's...or a couple of 4870 x 2's. Oh well...what can you do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Oh I understand, my lady is annoyed I'm about to drop a nice sum of $$$ on a new AM3 board, DDR3, and two ATI 4890's...or a couple of 4870 x 2's. Oh well...what can you do.



I know what you can do 

Let them be mad, and build your new rig!!


----------



## tjwo94 (May 16, 2009)

Well, ultimately yes. Course...it is my own personal stash of money. Way I see it...I can do whatever the hell I want with it. So what if I just built a new one in February...so what if I got the 955 when it came out...lol. New hardware means new benchies and more fun!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Well, ultimately yes. Course...it is my own personal stash of money. Way I see it...I can do whatever the hell I want with it. So what if I just built a new one in February...so what if I got the 955 when it came out...lol. New hardware means new benchies and more fun!



Amen to that 

Power to you my friend, let this be heard    I love benchmarking bro.  Its just so much fun seen high scores, and tweaking and stuff, uhhh.  fun times, havent done that in a while.


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2009)

xanlord said:


> Hi to all Phenom II OCers & here's my question : can anyone please tell me what brand is better for OCing PII 940BE (going for that CPU, coz there's no 945 & 955 just yet) : 1)Tt's BigWater 700 series (760i/760is/780e); 2)Zalman Reserator XT; or 3)CM's AquaGate or something similar ?
> 
> I have posted this question in Overclocking & cooling section of your forums, before noticing your TPU Club! section, so sorry if late. Great site you got, helped me alot before i even signed up. Hope it will help even more in future.
> 
> ...


None of those. You would be better off buying a top of the line air cooler, like the Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme and a 120mm fan. Those water cooling kits you are looking at only perform as good as top of the line air coolers, but cost more than the air coolers.

For cheap water cooling, try to find a Swiftech H2O-120 Compact or even better, an H2O-220 Compact. Both are still complete kits, but a much higher quality than the ones you listed. The H2O-120 usually sells for around the same price as the ones you listed. The H2O-220 is a little more expensive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> None of those. You would be better off buying a top of the line air cooler, like the Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme and a 120mm fan. Those water cooling kits you are looking at only perform as good as top of the line air coolers, but cost more than the air coolers.
> 
> For cheap water cooling, try to find a Swiftech H2O-120 Compact or even better, an H2O-220 Compact. Both are still complete kits, but a much higher quality than the ones you listed. The H2O-120 usually sells for around the same price as the ones you listed. The H2O-220 is a little more expensive.



I completely agree.

Or why not one of these pre made kits from Petra, they are really good.  

http://www.petrastechshop.com/wacoki.html


----------



## YautjaLord (May 16, 2009)

2Wile E & Patty :

Thanx, but i repeat : Swiftech is the most attractive & i have being suggested to use the H2O-220 Ultima + 3 120mm fan rad, i loved it but *it's nowhere to be found in Israel & only involves buying through Net which is suicide wish for me !!!*

BTW : the suggestion came from HWBot forums.

Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme (or TRUE) is good for 4.0GHz+ Phenom II overclock ? That one is selled in Israel. If it is good for 4.2/4.5GHz OC, then i'll probably buy it. Same goes for H2O-220 : if it can be ordered to Israel then no prob - i'll buy it.

BTW #2 : what's wrong with the brands i listed before ? Do they really suck ? 

Thanx, nevertheless.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

xanlord said:


> 2Wile E & Patty :
> 
> Thanx, but i repeat : Swiftech is the most attractive & i have being suggested to use the H2O-220 Ultima + 3 120mm fan rad, i loved it but *it's nowhere to be found in Israel & only involves buying through Net which is suicide wish for me !!!*
> 
> ...




The TRUE is a really good air cooler and will support 4ghz overclock most likely.  THe kits you listed above just can't take the heat very well.  I used the thermal take one myself, and its sucked!!!


----------



## YautjaLord (May 16, 2009)

Thanx.

And about the Tt suck most of time : exactly my thoughts afterall. It's just i hoped BigWater, 780e in particular will do the job to take the heat away from CPU efficiently. Yet you didn't said if i can afford myself to order & receive H20-220 Apex Ultima to Israel, coz the way it sounds from reviews & on their site this kit is awesome !!!! 

About TRUE : yes i know that it handles Phenom/Phenom II OC well, but i want to go water & before i'll actually buy any WC kit i'd rather use stock PII 940 cooling (frequencies speak for themselves : it was either your site or Guru3D not sure but someone reached 3.65/3.7GHz stable on stock air cooling with 940).

Nevertheless, thanx bro. I think i gonna try all cooling methods, either with stock AMD cooler, with TRUE & with 220 Apex Ultima. Just tell me if i won't rob myself with purchasing that H20 220 via Net.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

xanlord said:


> Thanx.
> 
> And about the Tt suck most of time : exactly my thoughts afterall. It's just i hoped BigWater, 780e in particular will do the job to take the heat away from CPU efficiently. Yet you didn't said if i can afford myself to order & receive H20-220 Apex Ultima to Israel, coz the way it sounds from reviews & on their site this kit is awesome !!!!
> 
> ...





bro I really dont know wher you can get one at a good deal shipped to you, thats why I didnt answer.  I would lie if I did since I dont know.

I reached 3.7 GHz, stock cooler on my 940.  I crunched about two weeks at 3.7 GHz stock cooler 1.424v.  Temps were maxing out at 57ºc.

What water cooling components can you get your hands on over there in Israel?  Maybe you can piece together a kit with our help


----------



## Flyordie (May 16, 2009)

A recent re-install of WinVista... cept not 32bit. ;-)
CPU Voltage is still not being read right on the most recent version of CPUz.  
1.325V is what it is set to in BIOS.  Anyway... just an slight update to what I have done.
Oh and DRAM voltage is at 1.7V


----------



## YautjaLord (May 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What water cooling components can you get your hands on over there in Israel?  Maybe you can piece together a kit with our help



Definetly not anything from Swiftech (never found this brand in any etailer/retailer), Acetek (no one from any local PC store ever heard of this firm's name, ffs) or any other good brands for that matter (DTek, etc....).

Rads, reservoirs, tubing - either CM, Thermaltake or Zalman. And that's ok if you didn't knew what to tell me bout ordering & purchasing H20-220 to Israel. Guess i gonna be one of the rare few who eventually do such thing in this country.  

One other question : how well the H20-220 does the job in cooling CPU & NB/SB ? I wanna go for 4.5/4.9GHz stable, can i actually reach those frequencies with this kit or what ? 

Your help is appreciated, bro.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 16, 2009)

not to burst your bubble but 4.5/4.9 is way to far to reach on water you need dice for those numbers or a phase


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> not to burst your bubble but 4.5/4.9 is way to far to reach on water you need dice for those numbers or a phase



i second this 4.2ghz was the highest validation i could get on water it was no where near stable to get 4.5ghz stable i needed DICE


----------



## YautjaLord (May 17, 2009)

So with water the highest *stable* overclock using WC is within the 4.0/4.1GHz range, i guess. Though from what i remember one can actually put some ice cubes into reservoir & cool the CPU above 4.0GHz frequency, right ? I have being suggested doing this technique in HWBot as well.  

Also, i forgot to say that this is my 1st ever expirience in OCing under WC. I want to make sure that i'll get 1/1.5GHz overclock with this Phenom II i'll eventually purchase, so i try to be very delicate with this matter. In short - any opinion, pros, cons count. 

BTW : any one of checked on my system specs ? Look for the motherboard's brand & model. Will it also be either holding the 1GHz OC back, or is this mobo capable of such overclock given i'll also update the BIOS to the latest version ? (1701/1901/2101/etc....)

Thanx nevertheless.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 17, 2009)

personally i wouldn't put ice in a res because it WILL cause damage to your loop 

second every chip is diff some will overclock others wont so dont get your hopes up


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2009)

xanlord said:


> So with water the highest *stable* overclock using WC is within the 4.0/4.1GHz range, i guess. Though from what i remember one can actually put some ice cubes into reservoir & cool the CPU above 4.0GHz frequency, right ? I have being suggested doing this technique in HWBot as well.
> 
> Also, i forgot to say that this is my 1st ever expirience in OCing under WC. I want to make sure that i'll get 1/1.5GHz overclock with this Phenom II i'll eventually purchase, so i try to be very delicate with this matter. In short - any opinion, pros, cons count.
> 
> ...




there is no point in putting ice cubes in the res. put the rads in some frozen water or DICE it works a lot better


----------



## YautjaLord (May 17, 2009)

Thanx champ.  Hope i'll give you the exact answer when i'll have enough money to buy either DICE or WC. Wish me luck - 1st thing i'll do tomorrow is to try & find out bout H20-220 Apex Ultima. Hope in the PC store near me they can order it cheap enough. 

BTW : can you tell me what better - to air cool both NB & SB, or watercool ? The mobo : M3N-HT Deluxe. The chipset : 780a SLI. (hence 2 GTX 280s )


----------



## Assassin48 (May 17, 2009)

just get a case with good airflow
watercooling is  24/7 
dice is for a few hours and usually doesn't require a case


----------



## YautjaLord (May 17, 2009)

Woahhh !! That one was fast.  Thanx, bro.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 17, 2009)

xanlord said:


> Woahhh !! That one was fast.  Thanx, bro.



no problem 

sometimes its cheaper to buil your own wc loop but if you cant get parts i guess you can get a decent built or get a good AIR CPU COOLER


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> not to burst your bubble but 4.5/4.9 is way to far to reach on water you need dice for those numbers or a phase



yeah this is wayyy to high.

I think with a good air cooler he will be set.  He doesn't have access to many parts, he might have to spend a lot of money getting something shipped overseas to him.  I think if he can get his hands ona  TRUE or something good over at his country he should try that first.  He can always get water cooling after if he doesn't like air.


----------



## DV8tion (May 17, 2009)

*cough* Cough* Xigmatech *cough*cough*


----------



## Flyordie (May 17, 2009)

I should sand down the stock AMD HSF all the way to the heat pipes and see what I get... lol.


----------



## DaMulta (May 17, 2009)

It made me mad......lol


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

Something's bound to go wrong there


----------



## DaMulta (May 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Something's bound to go wrong there



I hope it stops giving me the fucking error codes it's giving me.....


----------



## Assassin48 (May 17, 2009)

what's the code?

Wait! Is that the msi gd70?


----------



## Flyordie (May 17, 2009)

would appear so


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

Awww D, what's up with it  Why not just RMA it instead of physically destroying it lol


----------



## DaMulta (May 17, 2009)

I had a splash of ever clear on it. I cleaned it with rubbing achole YET it always leaves more of a mess. I can't get all of it off......

So F it, it's getting hard core washed!

Yes that is a GD70

Getting E2/FF/FF E5FF FF
Then I'm getting OC Dial on when it's off.....






I did find out, that the chip on top. The corner to the left turns the dial on and off, and the middle of it, from the bottom up(number 13) will turn on the board when touched.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 17, 2009)

Are you getting anotherboard?


----------



## DaMulta (May 17, 2009)

I hope this one works AFTER it gets out of the oven after the dishwasher


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

Send the dead board to me, I'll RMA it for gods sake


----------



## DaMulta (May 17, 2009)

You can't lol

I also ripped out the plastic top where the CPU goes.....Did you know that there are extra pins under it?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

Uh.. So what board are you getting next......


----------



## DaMulta (May 17, 2009)

IDK maybe another GD70

Also looking at the ASUS/Altho I dislike using a asus bios.....just takes time.

Then I'm also looking at the DFi board.


I need to ask for a sample board........


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

I'd wait for the Crosshair III Extreme


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2009)

The Gigabyte 770T I got is having problems.  80c on the NB at stock voltage...  Sent an email to Gigabyte, either way no AMD fun for me.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

lol typical gigabyte. I had two 780g's die from them because of the NB crap. Never buying them again, that's for sure!


----------



## DaMulta (May 17, 2009)

No one has faith in the dishwasher!

I wonder how long to put it in the oven tho......


----------



## Assassin48 (May 17, 2009)

what's the progress ?


----------



## DaMulta (May 17, 2009)

it's now on top in the dishwasher one more round,

then it's hitting the oven at 150f for 5-10 mins


----------



## Assassin48 (May 17, 2009)

You should ask if dishwashing and cooking is covered by the warranty


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

D that is nuts

bet you nobody has done that before, except maybe yourself


----------



## YautjaLord (May 17, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> *cough* Cough* Xigmatech *cough*cough*



Not. In. Israel !!!!! lol

The firms names you giving. Xigmatek, Thermalright, Panaflo - beleive me, NO - *beleive me* i asked 'em all : no single PC store here have any idea of those firms. Except for Thermalright maybe. Poor overclocking unfriendly schmucks !!!!  In short - Israel is bad for overclockers ! But that one won't stop me. On the other hand - TRUE. Few PC stores sell this beast & i have an option to buy 120mm fan, too. Than again someone said something about wc is for 24/7 overclock. 

2ShadowFold :

The Phenom II overclocking champ ? What's up, dude ? Your 4GHz+ frequency is the one you use 24/7 ? I wanna set my future purchase (yes, the X4 940 as well) @ that frequency & game/benchmark with it 24/7, too. You one of those who give me such inspiration.


----------



## DaMulta (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> D that is nuts
> 
> bet you nobody has done that before, except maybe yourself



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=221303&page=17

Links to the XS thread where they stick them in the oven after major runs everytime.


----------



## tjwo94 (May 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'd wait for the Crosshair III Extreme



Crosshair III Extreme? Post a link.

Found it, sweet news.


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2009)

so D i have run the M4A78T-E under dice 5 times now and not had a single issue....


----------



## DaMulta (May 17, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=221303&page=17
> 
> Links to the XS thread where they stick them in the oven after major runs everytime.





DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090517/gd70oven.jpg



dude this is nuts haha, so will it ever work again


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

xanlord said:


> Not. In. Israel !!!!! lol
> 
> The firms names you giving. Xigmatek, Thermalright, Panaflo - beleive me, NO - *beleive me* i asked 'em all : no single PC store here have any idea of those firms. Except for Thermalright maybe. Poor overclocking unfriendly schmucks !!!!  In short - Israel is bad for overclockers ! But that one won't stop me. On the other hand - TRUE. Few PC stores sell this beast & i have an option to buy 120mm fan, too. Than again someone said something about wc is for 24/7 overclock.
> 
> ...



dude the TRUE is available to you?  I suggest you try it with a good 120mm fan blowing on it, get two.  Push and pull, one on each side   You'll be happy with it dude.


----------



## DV8tion (May 17, 2009)

I am loving this. Mobo makes ya mad. Waterboard it !!


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> lol typical gigabyte. I had two 780g's die from them because of the NB crap. Never buying them again, that's for sure!



I've had good luck with Gigabyte in the past as far as building other people's computers, but yeah.  I'm getting a refund on this thing and going for the MSI 790FX board.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 17, 2009)

Good choice erocker!

I am on my way to buy 10lbs of dice
will post results in a few hours


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> I've had good luck with Gigabyte in the past as far as building other people's computers, but yeah.  I'm getting a refund on this thing and going for the MSI 790FX board.



dont the MSI is has issues lol



Assassin48 said:


> Good choice erocker!
> 
> I am on my way to buy 10lbs of dice
> will post results in a few hours



better get some good results!


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> dont the MSI is has issues lol



It does?!  What issues are folks having?  Doesn't DaMulta have this board?  I didn't buy it yet, but it's the most inexpensive 790fx board out there and I not getting it because of the 4 pci-e slots.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

The ASUS 790GX is better
you might like gigabyte's intel boards, but they use shoddy crappy parts for their amd and low end intel stuff.


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> It does?!  What issues are folks having?  Doesn't DaMulta have this board?  I didn't buy it yet, but it's the most inexpensive 790fx board out there and I not getting it because of the 4 pci-e slots.



damulta ran it thru the dishwasher cause it had so many issues and it cant clock ram for shit


----------



## Assassin48 (May 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> damulta ran it thru the dishwasher cause it had so many issues and it cant clock ram for shit



Its because he did a 9hour dice session 
I don't know how he insulated the mobo


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Its because he did a 9hour dice session
> I don't know how he insulated the mobo



they still dont clock as good as the asus do and i ran mine for 9hrs on DICE with minimal insulation no issues


----------



## YautjaLord (May 17, 2009)

2Patty & rest of PII OC'ers club members :

TRUE is all good & peachy, flowers & s**t,  sorry, it is praised by some or not so praised by others. But what about H20-220 ? The one that is Apex Ultima ? How high the OC with it will be ? Will it handle the vCore of - say - 1.425v, or dare i say - 1.5v ? And the frequency of 4.2GHz ? I rad that some wc kits can handle the frequency of 4.1/4.2GHz, but what are they ? Is this Apex Ultima among them ? 

Then again, i actually interested in testing all of them : starting with stock AMD cooling, then going up with TRUE & finally the H20-220. Just asked those question both from curiosity & to be prepared.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

If you can't get a Xigmatek, the TRUE is the only other heatsink that perfoms as good.


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2009)

Sucks, I didn't want to spend $200 bucks on a mobo..  I might just go with DFI like before, but I can't stand their motherboard cooling.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 17, 2009)

most AM3 are less then 200 my msi was 175 w/ free ship 

sno.lcn had fs thread on am3 mobos maybe leave him a message


----------



## Flyordie (May 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> Sucks, I didn't want to spend $200 bucks on a mobo..  I might just go with DFI like before, but I can't stand their motherboard cooling.



Whats bad about it?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

You know you want it E 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136067


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Whats bad about it?





ShadowFold said:


> You know you want it E
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136067



as you can see in that link the heatsink is tiny.  The NB gets quite hot when you are pushing it.  The same heatsink is used on the LP Jr. board and I didn't care for it.

I figure I'd rather spend $30 more and get this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

xanlord said:


> 2Patty & rest of PII OC'ers club members :
> 
> TRUE is all good & peachy, flowers & s**t,  sorry, it is praised by some or not so praised by others. But what about H20-220 ? The one that is Apex Ultima ? How high the OC with it will be ? Will it handle the vCore of - say - 1.425v, or dare i say - 1.5v ? And the frequency of 4.2GHz ? I rad that some wc kits can handle the frequency of 4.1/4.2GHz, but what are they ? Is this Apex Ultima among them ?
> 
> Then again, i actually interested in testing all of them : starting with stock AMD cooling, then going up with TRUE & finally the H20-220. Just asked those question both from curiosity & to be prepared.



The H20-220 will do a better job than the TRUE, but your issue is finding it.  Again, over 4GHz is extremely hard to achieve stable.


----------



## Flyordie (May 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> as you can see in that link the heatsink is tiny.  The NB gets quite hot when you are pushing it.  The same heatsink is used on the LP Jr. board and I didn't care for it.
> 
> I figure I'd rather spend $30 more and get this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363



Thats what these are for--->  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233021  Especially that.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116018

My NB sits at 37-41C... (Idle-Load)   soooooo I don't think the stock cooling is that bad.
The next time this board dies (if it dies) I am gonna exchange it for the LP JR through DFI RMA Dept.


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> Sucks, I didn't want to spend $200 bucks on a mobo..  I might just go with DFI like before, but I can't stand their motherboard cooling.



asus M4A78T-e?


----------



## DaMulta (May 18, 2009)

anyone need a 9800GTX with full coverage Dangerden block for 125 shipped lol


The board fired up all the led lights are on BUT you can not hold the power button to turn it off, and the post code is not coming on. All the fans are spinnning....Idk if it's totaly dry yet....


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2009)

DaMulta you make me laugh sometimes, i mean okay the board wouldnt post but putting it in the dishwasher was legendary!

Me i need to see if i can get by 3.6ghz

i think voltage regulators are not good on the board at all


----------



## ShadowFold (May 18, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131381

Anyone think that would be better than my msi


----------



## Flyordie (May 18, 2009)

not rly... Man Shadow, you should have RMA'd this board you sold me... the replacement is doing GREAT.


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131381
> 
> Anyone think that would be better than my msi



just get a good DDR3 mobo


----------



## YautjaLord (May 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ....but your issue is finding it.



True. And yet i hope i will find that kit, if i'll ask in more then one PC store.



Chicken Patty said:


> Again, over 4GHz is extremely hard to achieve stable.



So 4.0GHz is as stable as it gets ? 1GHz clock increase over stock is still impressive for me, no doubt. Also stable, what do you mean : on air or WC ? I got alot of work to do, i see. Don't worry, by the end of summer/September tops i'll let HWBot & TPU communities know of my stock AMD cooled OC & then switch to that H20-220 OC session. Thanx alot, bro.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2009)

no its not as stable as it gets it varies for every system, mobo and chip itself can induce better clocks
EDIT: sorry 4ghz is the average top but some people have been over and are stable just at high voltages


----------



## YautjaLord (May 18, 2009)

I now recall : on the beginning of this exact page, there's someone that uses the same MB model as mine (M3N-HT Deluxe, though i have the HDMI not Mempipe variant) & this guy reached 4011MHz OC on his Phenom II 940 (920 ?) using this particular board. But i'm not sure if he using air or watercooling. See, bro ? I do have a memory afterall.  

Reminds me why i logged in here in a 1st place, but not only because of this. Thanx, bro.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 18, 2009)

every chip is different LOL
I have seen over people with my exact setup get higher oc 
the only way is to buy a chip from someone that has had it stable and even then it might not work because of mobo / ram combo

Just don't get your hopes up.
try going for a 3.8ghz overclock for now then try going higher


----------



## DaMulta (May 18, 2009)

x64 os also KILLS your high high OC.

BTW to get into windows with faster speed. Boot with the lower setting during boot. When you hit windows the full OC will take affect.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 18, 2009)

the multi boost oc 
90% oc or 25%


----------



## DaMulta (May 18, 2009)

mode 2 the 25%


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> x64 os also KILLS your high high OC.
> 
> BTW to get into windows with faster speed. Boot with the lower setting during boot. When you hit windows the full OC will take affect.



x64 doesn't kill oc i can run the same oc in both


----------



## tjwo94 (May 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> x64 doesn't kill oc i can run the same oc in both



I second this, I have no issues booting from 32bitxp/vista/windows7 or the 64bit versions of each with my overclock. Either your clock is stable...or it isn't.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 18, 2009)

I find it easier to boot up on 32 then


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> x64 os also KILLS your high high OC.
> 
> BTW to get into windows with faster speed. Boot with the lower setting during boot. When you hit windows the full OC will take affect.



I can confirm this my overclock is not near as stable with vista 64


----------



## DaMulta (May 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> x64 doesn't kill oc i can run the same oc in both



I can run 4.5Ghz in x32 and only 4.0Ghz in x64 

I also worked on this for HOURS!

lots of others have talked about this 4Ghz x64 barrier. maybe you know a trick tho you might want to let us in on.


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I can run 4.5Ghz in x32 and only 4.0Ghz in x64
> 
> I also worked on this for HOURS!
> 
> lots of others have talked about this 4Ghz x64 barrier. maybe you know a trick tho you might want to let us in on.



i know the trick its called the MSI mobo is no-go for DICE 

honestly no idea but i ran some benchmarks @4.5ghz on DICE with vista 64bit


----------



## DaMulta (May 18, 2009)

What was your NB settings?

I had mine at 3200 in 64bit and 32bit with 2600HT

Now the MSi board DOES hold the fastest 32m score





http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=223802


----------



## ShadowFold (May 18, 2009)

I'm gonna sell my 4850X2, get a 4770 and get a new board. 

DFI 790FX or ASUS 790GX


----------



## Master}{ (May 18, 2009)

xanlord said:


> I now recall : on the beginning of this exact page, there's someone that uses the same MB model as mine (M3N-HT Deluxe, though i have the HDMI not Mempipe variant) & this guy reached 4011MHz OC on his Phenom II 940 (920 ?) using this particular board. But i'm not sure if he using air or watercooling. See, bro ? I do have a memory afterall.
> 
> Reminds me why i logged in here in a 1st place, but not only because of this. Thanx, bro.



Actually i made 4285 MHz with the 940 and the M3N-HT motherboard, see first post where i hold 2nd place.
none the less getting a good chip is just luck.

Mine is watercooled and not the mempipe version.

I get my 955 as soon as the person who bought my 940 on ebay pays up.


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> What was your NB settings?
> 
> I had mine at 3200 in 64bit and 32bit with 2600HT
> 
> ...



3.2ghz as well on mine


----------



## YautjaLord (May 18, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> every chip is different LOL
> I have seen over people with my exact setup get higher oc
> the only way is to buy a chip from someone that has had it stable and even then it might not work because of mobo / ram combo
> 
> ...



I can only agree with you for now that 780a SLI can be a bliss, or shear pain in the arse for OC session, have yet to see. Future will tell. 

BTW : one of PC stores near me is a no-go for either TRUE & Swiftech's H20-220 Apex Ultima. Poor bastards !!! jk 

BTW #2 : 3.8GHZ OC is achiveable with mere AMD stock cooling. (actually 3.65GHz, but that one is close too. Learned it from "Core i7 920 3.7GHz vs Phenom II 940 3.65GHz" article throughout the Net) 



Master}{ said:


> Actually i made 4285 MHz with the 940 and the M3N-HT motherboard, see first post where i hold 2nd place.
> none the less getting a good chip is just luck.
> 
> Mine is watercooled and not the mempipe version.
> ...



You are the one !!!! Yes bro, i talked about you. The fact you pulled out such good OC definetly gives me hope i can achive something similar. Bet your mobo is M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI just like mine, right ? 780a SLI can achive higher clocks but i've yet to try it. Thanx for inspiration, nevertheless. 

X4 940/945/955 & i7 920/940 are equal in gaming (aside from Crysis) either with stock frequency or OC'ed. But Crysis definetly loves that 3.7/3.8GHz OC of Phenom II 940, as i remember. Same goes for 945 & 955. Core i7 965 is a rip off for both gaming & salary, but that's entirely different concept.


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2009)

i hit 4.9ghz on my crosshair II if that helps any


----------



## YautjaLord (May 18, 2009)

Using DICE. And you said no case is involved when you use DICE or LN2. It surely helps if the one purchases one of these cooling models. Yet i am mere WC starter. Don't worry i'll ask you for help when i'll eventually purchase either DI or LN2. Crosshair II Formula, right ? Same chipset as mine, Master}{ & the other guy who's nickname i forgot. Nforce 780a SLI. Great overclock from all accounts. Congrats. 

BTW : Crosshair III Extreme. Is it for real, or mere speculations ? I don't want to find another Rumormill article when i'll google for this stuff.


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2009)

M4A79T is on the way!!   Ice pot in the works too!


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> M4A79T is on the way!!   Ice pot in the works too!



sweet


----------



## reverze (May 18, 2009)

Who's hitting 4.0GHz w/ 955 BE here w/ air?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

reverze said:


> Who's hitting 4.0GHz w/ 955 BE here w/ air?



hey reverze your avvy is from this years stanley cup right?  I remember that fight if its the same one im talking about.


I hit 4ghz with my 940, not stable, but i validated on air.


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

Yes, my avatar is from the first round of the playoffs Penguins vs Flyers.. It was a fight with Maxine Talbot in Game 6 where the Pens came back and put the Flyers away 

Nice.. I'm really hoping I can get 4ghz on my 955!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 19, 2009)

If I had one and an ASUS I would probably be doing 4ghz...


----------



## Assassin48 (May 19, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (May 19, 2009)

Nice clocks.. I'm guessing that's on dice?


----------



## cdawall (May 19, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090518/pic.png



volts a little high?

oh and i benched at 4.725 on mine so you still have a couple mhz to go


----------



## Assassin48 (May 19, 2009)

yup 
trying to do a 3d06 run but it just closes down on the 2nd test any ideas?

reinstalling it now


----------



## Assassin48 (May 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> volts a little high?
> 
> oh and i benched at 4.725 on mine so you still have a couple mhz to go



ill try to pass you cdawall
right now i am hitting 25xxx @ 4.6 with 2x 4870x2 at stock


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

reverze said:


> Yes, my avatar is from the first round of the playoffs Penguins vs Flyers.. It was a fight with Maxine Talbot in Game 6 where the Pens came back and put the Flyers away
> 
> Nice.. I'm really hoping I can get 4ghz on my 955!



yeah there we go, I saw that game, amazing how they came back bro, I love the pens, after my home town Panthers and my alternate favorite the redwings. 

you can do 4ghz im sure.



Assassin48 said:


> ill try to pass you cdawall
> right now i am hitting 25xxx @ 4.6 with 2x 4870x2 at stock


----------



## DaMulta (May 19, 2009)

Sweet clocks!

Dice?

I need to go get some cards ready to sell......I want to bench on some LN2 this weekend. Well if the plan works out for the weekend.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 19, 2009)

Where can I get dice pot and the dry ice? Like what all do I need?


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah there we go, I saw that game, amazing how they came back bro, I love the pens, after my home town Panthers and my alternate favorite the redwings.
> 
> you can do 4ghz im sure.



I sure hope so!


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Where can I get dice pot and the dry ice? Like what all do I need?



Ice pots are sold here and there.  Koolance makes them. I get dry ice through my brother and I think he gets it from some dog food processing plant.  You can also insulate your motherboard using that moldable eraser stuff.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 19, 2009)

SAVEMART 
$1.19 lb
 but its in blocks so i just smash it to pebbles 

the pot you can get off some members or kollance

i am having some major problems with 3d06 
it closes on its on so i reinstalled it and still does it 
i re installed win7 and it still crashes any ideas?

getting ready to sell this 940be and put in my 955 

anyone intrested?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 19, 2009)

i must leave you guys with this
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10969786

ill bench my 955 on my foxconn am2 board in a few days 

pce


----------



## ShadowFold (May 19, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=HD+4770&x=0&y=0

WHAT AM I GONNA DO
Damn things must be selling like hot cakes!!


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

ATi win!

Such a great performer for the price. Just got mine. Love it til I can get the 1gz toxic


----------



## ShadowFold (May 19, 2009)

I want one  Trying to sell my 4850X2, no bites yet


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

I'm debating upgrading after getting mine.

1ghz 4890 is a must though


----------



## mav2000 (May 19, 2009)

Well I am a little behind but just got the Sapphire VaporX 4870....


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2009)

I assume I should run my DDR3 at 1t, does DDR3 need more voltage or anything with 1t?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> I assume I should run my DDR3 at 1t, does DDR3 need more voltage or anything with 1t?



my G skill black pi's run 800 Mhz with 1.75v 1T.  they do about 762 mhz at 1.625v 

more or less so you have an idea.


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2009)

Kind of.  My sticks run 1333mhz 6 6-6-20 timings at 1.8v at 2t.  Will I need to increase voltage for 1t?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> Kind of.  My sticks run 1333mhz 6 6-6-20 timings at 1.8v at 2t.  Will I need to increase voltage for 1t?



try to see if they run at same voltage, if not then increase it a bit.

Are you looking for some DDR3 RAM, I might be able to help you out, got some laying around.


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

good game tonight, eh chicken patty?


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> try to see if they run at same voltage, if not then increase it a bit.
> 
> Are you looking for some DDR3 RAM, I might be able to help you out, got some laying around.



Are you trying to say something about my RAM?   This stuff is new, I'd rather play around with it before I get new stuff.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

reverze said:


> good game tonight, eh chicken patty?



oh man was it, i didnt see the end though.  Let me go watch the highlights on NHL.com



erocker said:


> Are you trying to say something about my RAM?   This stuff is new, I'd rather play around with it before I get new stuff.



no absolutely not.  Just saying bro in case you were.

Of course fiddle around with it first see what you can get from it


----------



## DaMulta (May 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Where can I get dice pot and the dry ice? Like what all do I need?



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/member.php?u=22203

Get your pot here



Dry ice is at a lot of grocery stores.


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

All of this dry ice talk.. I kind of just want to get some to play with myself


----------



## DaMulta (May 19, 2009)

TPU is taking off ocing again!

THIS IS GREAT! AND WE ARE MOVING TO MORE EXTREAM COOLING ALSO> Only took a few years....lol


----------



## Assassin48 (May 19, 2009)

when I first started heading about dice and ln2 I was building my first of and was like I can't believe people do that

Now look at me benching with all this heardware

Now I can't stop dicing LOL

Do you think that koolance cpu pot is worth that price


----------



## computertechy (May 19, 2009)

What about the Dragon F1 Pot?

used by all the 3dmark record holders

the koolance is used aswell though!


----------



## Assassin48 (May 19, 2009)

I don't want to spend 400 on a pot


----------



## Master}{ (May 19, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i must leave you guys with this
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10969786
> 
> ill bench my 955 on my foxconn am2 board in a few days
> ...



Sorry to rain on your parade bro, but that CPU Score doesnt even approach what you would get at anywhere near 4700 MHz

Have a look, mine is almost identical.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10145037

my 5857 is awfully close to your 5871.

My 5857 = 3800 MHz

or more specifically from my notes:
200 x 19 = 3800mhz @ 1.45Vcore Windows XP x64 Edition SP2

Conclusion is, if you really bench that score anywhere near 4700 mhz, something in your setup is major fubar.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 19, 2009)

I am using win 7 because do dosent support 2 4870x2 so that might have something to do with it


----------



## Master}{ (May 19, 2009)

the videocard doesnt change your cpu score, it is the opposite actually.  and windows 7 should be performance comparable to XP.


----------



## tjwo94 (May 20, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> the videocard doesnt change your cpu score, it is the opposite actually.  and windows 7 should be performance comparable to XP.



I would have to see screenies of the tests run on 64 bit 7 and XP to agree with that statement.


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2009)

3dMark06 is getting to be an old benchmark anyways and no, XP and Windows 7 CPU scores don't match up.  As of right now Windows 7 is worse than Vista for 3d06.  This still doesn't make sense though.  Do you have actual screenshots Master?  How about Vantage scores from each of you without PhysX?


----------



## Master}{ (May 20, 2009)

i dont do vista.  and thats where pos vantage lies.


----------



## Master}{ (May 20, 2009)

BTW i have read about the PhysX hack for vantage, and i dont fully disagree with it, i think it should be allowed in circumstances where you have an actual second videocard serving as a dedicated PhysX processor.  Just not sharing 1 videocard to both duties.  Just because most games dont use physx doesnt mean they arent going to.


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2009)

Ok, got the M4A79T in today.  Anyone got any tips for BIOS setup?  When overclocking (4ghz range with CPU multi only) are there any other voltages that need to be raised?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> Ok, got the M4A79T in today.  Anyone got any tips for BIOS setup?  When overclocking (4ghz range with CPU multi only) are there any other voltages that need to be raised?


Damy Erocker you need to ask us?..... Common mate you know to set the cpu volt +2 clicks from auto mode and push the multi up till she's not stable.


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> Ok, got the M4A79T in today.  Anyone got any tips for BIOS setup?  When overclocking (4ghz range with CPU multi only) are there any other voltages that need to be raised?



1.45v should work


----------



## Master}{ (May 21, 2009)

here is a little something i have been working on programming in php:







I also plan to have a page where all this information will be listed like a showcase page.

Nickname: 
Location: 
Age: 
CPU Brand: 
CPU Model: 
CPU Speed: 
CPU OC: 
CPU-Z Validation: 
GPU Brand:
GPU Model: 
MB Brand: 
MB Model: 
RAM Brand: 
RAM Size: 
RAM Speed: 
RAM Timing: 
VGA Model: 
VGA Size: 
VGA Refresh: 
Case Brand: 
Case Model: 
Case Color: 
Cooling Brand: 
Cooling Type: 
X-Fire: 
MSN: 
ICQ: 
YIM: 
WEB: 
Rig Picture 1: 
Rig Picture 2: 
Rig Picture 3: 
About Me:
About my Rig:


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Damy Erocker you need to ask us?..... Common mate you know to set the cpu volt +2 clicks from auto mode and push the multi up till she's not stable.





cdawall said:


> 1.45v should work



Yes, thank you.  I'm talking board specific options. Anyways, 1.45v for a x3 720 doesn't work, my old one wouldn't do that either. I imagine a setting like that works for a 955 of which I'll probablly be ordering in a few minutes.  My old x3 720 could do 4ghz at 1.55v, this one takes a bit more.  I love how this budget build is turing into just the opposite but whatever, budget rigs are useless for me.


Also forgot to update the bios, so that is taken care of now.  Starting off slowly... 3.2ghz 1.275v with OCCT.

*Specific things I don't know about in this bios:

Microcode Updation: Enabled for now.. sounds like something I might want to have enabled?

Bank Swizzle Mode: Enabled.  Does my system truly need teh swizzle? I've never swizzled my ram before, what is it?


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2009)

microcode leave on and for a 720 1.55v for 4ghz is very normal. bank swizzler is a no idea however the trick for clocking ram on Asus is set DQS strengths to normal.

other settings

NB volts@1.4v gave me 2600 on my 720's and 2800-3000 on my 955/945
cpu volts@1.45v gave ~3.6ghz on my 720s and 3.8-4ghz on my 955 and 1.55v gave me 3.9-4.1ghz on my 945
HT volts stock unless you are pushing HT to get a ram oc i set them max to 1.36v


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2009)

Running OCCT at 3.7ghz 1.4v!1.425v!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> microcode leave on and for a 720 1.55v for 4ghz is very normal. bank swizzler is a no idea however the trick for clocking ram on Asus is set DQS strengths to normal.
> 
> other settings
> 
> ...


I find using this formula to work flawless for me...
FSB 210
pcie 100
cpu multi x18
proc-nb multi x12
cpu-nb ht link speed 2.0ghz
processor v 1.45v
proc- nb v 1.2500v
ddr volt 2.10v (reaper HPC style) 1066MHz mode 5.5.5.15.25 T2
ht voltage 1.26v
core /pci volt auto
sb volt Auto or 1.22v

cpu VDDA volt 2.6v
Auto express AUTO
Cpu tweek Enabled
And for Cpu section..... 
leave everything the way it is....
hope this helps for a 3.78GHz clock.... 
this is the mellowest setting i can give ya for the current clock using H20.... but if you need a 3.92 GHz setting hit me up


----------



## wojo (May 21, 2009)

*Cool can*



ShadowFold said:


> Where can I get dice pot and the dry ice? Like what all do I need?



I have a good way to chill your water, this is what I plan on using when ever I can afford to go to water. It is an old race car trick they used to keep there fuel cooler in there cars to help prevent vapor lock .

http://store.summitracing.com/egnsearch.asp?N=700+115+314959&D=314959
The part is around $60 and it is made of aluminum so it will great. Or you could allwas make one with an old coffee can.
Bob


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2009)

Oh, I can't get this dang chip to boot over 3.9ghz.  Any voltage over 1.55 won't let me boot at all.  I wonder if using acc will help at all?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 22, 2009)

had the same problem with 955 

what os you using


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2009)

Vista 64bit.  I'm pretty sure this is all this chip has in it.  Better than some, not as good as others.  Now if I can only convince Kenkickr to sell me back the old chip!  Or get a 955, we'll see.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 22, 2009)

get the 955


----------



## MilkyWay (May 23, 2009)

YALDI new sapphire bios, about damn time too

ill see if its any good im encoding a video just now


----------



## chuck216 (May 24, 2009)

*Can I be a member?*

I have a Phenom II 940 BE and it is overclocked.


----------



## Fatal (May 24, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> I have a Phenom II 940 BE and it is overclocked.



How high have you been able to clock your 940BE? 3.7 is as high as I have had mine stable for day to day use. I am sure they will add you to the club. NB I see a huge increase in performace I have only had it to 2.8 though. Maybe I just have a crap chip or some thing. I might take it back and get a new one :shadedshu


----------



## chuck216 (May 24, 2009)

Fatal said:


> How high have you been able to clock your 940BE? 3.7 is as high as I have had mine stable for day to day use. I am sure they will add you to the club. NB I see a huge increase in performace I have only had it to 2.8 though. Maybe I just have a crap chip or some thing. I might take it back and get a new one :shadedshu



Actually I'm limited to 3.5 Ghz because of the limits of the v-core settings in the bios. I'm actually running it at "auto" voltage, but stable as all get out. 

I know I could get it higher with a different motherboard, but for now this one is doing fine. I can get it into Windows @ 3.6 but it BSODs after a while of running prime95 or occt etc, not stable. 

I know it's all a voltage issue, but I can't manually set the CPU voltage.

Well actually I can but the voltage range in the BIOS is 0.8000 to 1.1750

Like my specs say.. the processor isn't even supposed to be supported by my motherboard. But somehow it not only works, it works very well for my needs.


----------



## Master}{ (May 24, 2009)

hmm




now i have one.

EDIT, this thing is easy to overclock, got to here with only 1 hang from not enough juice.










Dont look like im going any further untill i burn it in, and or hook up my ICE Bucket,
(copper coils in a bucket of salted ice water tied into the liquid cooling system)


----------



## Paintface (May 24, 2009)

Im wondering what temps differences you guys run at comparing the 940 and 955, both at 3.4ghz.

Reason i ask my brother his 940 runs with a zalman cpns 9500 on silent around 62C on full load with case open.

My friend reverze with his 955 and a zalman 9700 barely touches 50C ( i think it was 46C).

Which seems like a big difference.


----------



## AboAl3meer KG21 (May 24, 2009)

dame the PhenomIIx4 955 3.2 Is Amazing im gona buy it for sure


----------



## Master}{ (May 25, 2009)

31^C Idle


----------



## tjwo94 (May 25, 2009)

My new board cometh soon. Sexy! 

http://www.asus.com/News.aspx?N_ID=bpHOP8do7N6RiNnM


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> My new board cometh soon. Sexy!
> 
> http://www.asus.com/News.aspx?N_ID=bpHOP8do7N6RiNnM



very nice choice


----------



## cdawall (May 25, 2009)

on DICE right now


----------



## cdawall (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (May 25, 2009)

show us the 3d06 scores!
break my record


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

good going cdawall, looking forward to some more results


----------



## cdawall (May 25, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> show us the 3d06 scores!
> break my record



i will try but all i have in right now is a 3870X2



Chicken Patty said:


> good going cdawall, looking forward to some more results



me to trying for some right now


----------



## Assassin48 (May 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> *i will try* but all i have in right now is a 3870X2



?
i want you to dice the card to!

whats the highest score you have gotten?


----------



## cdawall (May 25, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> ?
> i want you to dice the card to!
> 
> whats the highest score you have gotten?



06 keeps crashing so 0 but on air i managed 22K with a 4850X2


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 06 keeps crashing so 0 but on air i managed 22K with a 4850X2



where does 06 crash at?  You think it is  instability, or just the application?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 06 keeps crashing so 0 but on air i managed 22K with a 4850X2



thats the exact problem i had with the 955 
it would go all the way to cpu test 2 then bam! BSOD

so i brought it down and it bsod starting the first test 
just got it back from rma last week havent had a chance to put it in the pc yet 


new stepping
0911BPCW


----------



## cdawall (May 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> where does 06 crash at?  You think it is  instability, or just the application?



CPU tests



Assassin48 said:


> thats the exact problem i had with the 955
> it would go all the way to cpu test 2 then bam! BSOD
> 
> so i brought it down and it bsod starting the first test
> ...



mines in the cpu tests to but i have run it all the way thru before so no idea i'm going to push some more volts to see


----------



## Assassin48 (May 25, 2009)

do a fresh install of the os that worked for me 
thats if you have enough dry ice or can swap out the pot for a waterblock real quick


----------



## cdawall (May 25, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> do a fresh install of the os that worked for me
> thats if you have enough dry ice or can swap out the pot for a waterblock real quick



i'll just run 05 instead


----------



## Assassin48 (May 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i'll just run 05 instead



just checked the 
Lord Of Overclocking 
1 place is obviously an i7 ==== 37353
2 place is PHENOM 955 wow == 36100
the rest are i7s 

most scores are done with 4870x2s


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

hmmm, maybe more volts will do it CDA, unless like asassin said, you got lots of DICE to do a fresh OS install


----------



## cdawall (May 25, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> just checked the
> Lord Of Overclocking
> 1 place is obviously an i7 ==== 37353
> 2 place is PHENOM 955 wow == 36100
> ...



meh AMD will win it just watch



Chicken Patty said:


> hmmm, maybe more volts will do it CDA, unless like asassin said, you got lots of DICE to do a fresh OS install



i'll fresh install for my next runs


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=573555


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> meh AMD will win it just watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn dude, a hair under 5ghz, amazing job for DICE,


----------



## cdawall (May 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, a hair under 5ghz, amazing job for DICE,



i think i can get 5.1ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i think i can get 5.1ghz



go for it dude!


----------



## cdawall (May 25, 2009)

5.1ghz wasn't happening but look at this ram!


its on DICE hehe 1800 CL6@2.3v


----------



## Assassin48 (May 25, 2009)

you have your ram on DICE ?
wow 
thats a whole new level LOL

Good Job CD!


----------



## cdawall (May 25, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> you have your ram on DICE ?
> wow
> thats a whole new level LOL
> 
> Good Job CD!














validated

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=573600


----------



## cdawall (May 25, 2009)

1840 2.4v


----------



## wojo (May 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233023&Tpk=Xigmatek HDT-S1284EE
> 
> Best AMD heatsink out right now. I have 3 midtowers and it fits in all of them. Just make sure it's not a micro-tower.



Well I finally bought a new heatsink and fan I got a ZEROtherm FZ120 Zen from
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?Sku=M333-3018 it runs cooler but I cant put the side panel on untill I trim part of the side fan off so the heat sink does not hit it. I hope I can get it to run cooler with the side on, I was unable to get it to overclock any faster with the new fan but I,ve only been using asus's TurboV software.
Bob


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 26, 2009)

so your saying the Side panel is flexing due to the heatpipes of the Cooler and the fan extends to point where the panel cant be put on? dude I suggest you either Buy a Low Profile Fan, or Modify the Side of the case with a Window or something.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

CDA that is nuts man, amazing work with the RAM speed


----------



## Master}{ (May 26, 2009)

Who want to be the first to try flashin a M3N-HT with a M4N82 bios?

Word is 980A is a 780A rebranded.  And the board looks so frigggen identical to the M3N-HT minus the battery holder.  The M4N82 bios has NVidia Clock Calibration also...

succedded before with other boards on same simular chipsets.

maybe i should go buy one from frys just to try this.


----------



## cdawall (May 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> CDA that is nuts man, amazing work with the RAM speed



thanks i think i can pull off 1800 with the sticks i have on the way they look like they can do 2100 on an intel with 1.68v and cas7 so i am thinking i found the next dirt cheap set of elpidia.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thanks i think i can pull off 1800 with the sticks i have on the way they look like they can do 2100 on an intel with 1.68v and cas7 so i am thinking i found the next dirt cheap set of elpidia.



what sticks are those if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## cdawall (May 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what sticks are those if you don't mind sharing?



if they end up being what i hope they are i will share hehe


i will however give everyone a hint

its not Crucial, Corsair or Geil.


and after looking at the specs one more time its more than likely D9JNM


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> if they end up being what i hope they are i will share hehe
> 
> 
> i will however give everyone a hint
> ...



you got me with that one.  hopefully they work out as expected, this way you share the info with us .  Good luck dude


----------



## ShadowFold (May 26, 2009)

I almost have enough for a Crosshair II, should I do it?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131292


----------



## Assassin48 (May 26, 2009)

you dont want AM3 ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 26, 2009)

i believe he has DDR2 and doesnt want to have to upgrade his ram.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 26, 2009)

I'll let him borrow ddr3 sticks

Just pm me shadow


----------



## Master}{ (May 26, 2009)

Guys

check out my entry for the ASUS Viral Video Contest.

and vote for me so i get a chance to win something.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUCYDBGiDE0


----------



## ShadowFold (May 26, 2009)

I don't wanna go DDR3 yet. I wanna wait to go DDR3 for when I build my FX system.


----------



## DreamSeller (May 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't wanna go DDR3 yet. I wanna wait to go DDR3 for when I build my FX system.



does am3 support ddr2 ?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 26, 2009)

AM3 motherboards don't, but AM3 CPU's do. Like my 720BE is AM3 but I run DDR2 on it.


----------



## wojo (May 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> so your saying the Side panel is flexing due to the heatpipes of the Cooler and the fan extends to point where the panel cant be put on? dude I suggest you either Buy a Low Profile Fan, or Modify the Side of the case with a Window or something.



I mounted the heatsink up & down to clear the memery slots and have the air blowing to the fan on the back of the case to blow the air out the back.
I tried to modify the fan on the side window but that was not enough so I will just move the fan over to the right about 1/2 an inch or take it off.
Thanks for the suggestion anyway Bob


----------



## cdawall (May 27, 2009)

here are pics off my most recent oc'ing

not much was accomplished i had major issues with my stuff 1st my 4870X2 out of the blue just stopped working then i couldn't get temps to stabilize now i have just given up. N3RO has (hopefully) shipped me my now copper pot which should give me buttloads better temps but no idea when that damn thing will show up.


i would have posted it under tpu.org but the site is down so this works for me


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

Are you gonna try with that ECS board? I still might get an ASUS 750a board, unless you still have that Crosshair II.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

very good CDA, was that DICE on the video card?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 27, 2009)

I'm also upgrading my dice pot

Cdawall you got a 4870x2?

My 955 is still in its box LOL
probably wait till next week when the new pot comes in

Mines for sale now
105
Price is negotiable


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I'm also upgrading my dice pot
> 
> Cdawall you got a 4870x2?
> 
> ...



assain I want POT?    DICE POT that is.  I wish I had some cash to spend.


----------



## DV8tion (May 27, 2009)

Anyone see anything suspicious about this Screenie? Kinda has me freaked out a little. 
Some fishy stuff happened with my clocks ... On one boot it read 8400 not good had to pull the cmos battery to get my friggin LAN back.... 
Just wondering what is goin on. Just got this 4890 after waiting ages(almost 2 months) for ewiz to get the RMA back to me. Thinkin maybe I should take the 955 out of the box if this proc is goin wacko.


----------



## Fatal (May 27, 2009)

I am waiting on a powersupply before I push my rig to hard. Having many issues and have not found what is the problem. The DFI board first pcie slot does not work so hell may be sending the whole thing back :shadedshu I think i will install Crysis and see if it breaks


----------



## cdawall (May 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Are you gonna try with that ECS board? I still might get an ASUS 750a board, unless you still have that Crosshair II.



i still have it but its hooked up in my dad's PC until his XFX 750A shows up



Chicken Patty said:


> very good CDA, was that DICE on the video card?



not yet i need another pot before i can hook that up i want another TEK 9 3.0 because they are the biggest lol



Assassin48 said:


> I'm also upgrading my dice pot
> 
> Cdawall you got a 4870x2?
> 
> ...



i got one a while ago and no need for another DICE pot for me i have a N3RO pot on the way and its a very nice pot shipping is just sucking


----------



## DV8tion (May 27, 2009)

Another little oddity my mobo has picked up ... If I set my voltage to 1.425 I get 1.460 in everest ...
Think my Vregs are toast ?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i got one a while ago and no need for another DICE pot for me i have a N3RO pot on the way and its a very nice pot shipping is just sucking



this is the one i got


----------



## Flyordie (May 27, 2009)

According to OCZ Tech Support my OCZ Reapers are rated for up to 2.4V EVP.... ;-\  Been running them at DDR2-800 @ 4-4-4-12-1T @ 1.75V pretty much since I got them from kenkickr. They are a 2x2GB set... so I wonder what I can punch these suckers to after all... lol.

  Always thought 2x2GB kits didn't oc well... so I never really pushed these things at all...


----------



## cdawall (May 27, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> this is the one i got
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090527/Forsty003.jpg



its nice but mine should give the same temps


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

this one cd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfpY8liRvYI


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> this one cd
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfpY8liRvYI



yep but mines a smidge taller


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

This Bigger LOL


----------



## fullinfusion (May 28, 2009)

Bastards lol


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> This Bigger LOL
> http://zedobench.com/projectos/cooling/cualupot/final/1.jpg
> 
> http://zedobench.com/projectos/cooling/cualupot/final/16.jpg



have you ever used yours?


----------



## DV8tion (May 28, 2009)

*tap* Tap * tap *
Test 1 2 test 1  2 
Is this thing on ?


----------



## Flyordie (May 28, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> *tap* Tap * tap *
> Test 1 2 test 1  2
> Is this thing on ?



I didn't see anything odd except for the 975 i7...


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> have you ever used yours?



yes lol  
i have more pics but i need to get them off my camera


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Bastards lol


how are you brad, you been lost bro


Assassin48 said:


> yes lol
> i have more pics but i need to get them off my camera
> http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/3162/p1000886.jpg



Nice setup, love it


----------



## fullinfusion (May 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how are you brad, you been lost bro
> 
> 
> Nice setup, love it


Na.... and good mate, i sent ya an instant msn msg earlier.... just been busy man.... work is slllllllow and just waiting to be called back.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> yes lol
> i have more pics but i need to get them off my camera
> http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/3162/p1000886.jpg


Daym, I love the pic man!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Na.... and good mate, i sent ya an instant msn msg earlier.... just been busy man.... work is slllllllow and just waiting to be called back.



I didnt get it dude, i must have gone offline or something, I just instaled the new Live Windows Live messenger maybe it was during that time, I never saw it.


----------



## DV8tion (May 28, 2009)

Here's what I was talkin'  about  annotated in my typically amateurish fashion.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Another little oddity my mobo has picked up ... If I set my voltage to 1.425 I get 1.460 in everest ...
> Think my Vregs are toast ?



could be a bios issue idk for sure


----------



## DV8tion (May 28, 2009)

Well I took that as a great idea (and it was) So I just flashed to 1403 ... no luck PC Probe and Everest both give the high like .03V high reading AMD Overdrive shows voltage as set ...
Kinda worries me because, like CDawall, I have a tendency to get "creative" with my voltages.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

try CPU-Z

so far 2/3 programs show that hmm

does your bios show the voltage or is it by numbers like 0 = stock then 1 = .25 or something


----------



## DV8tion (May 28, 2009)

The bios show's voltage I put into it. like 1.425 etc.
CPU-Z shows CPU VID- 1.425 which is what I put into bios ... 
 freakin me out man.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

ok so half of the programs show the right while the others dont?

I would go with cpu-z since that is what i have been using since ever


----------



## DV8tion (May 28, 2009)

Cool I feel better then ... Thanks bro.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

no problem 

your on air or water


----------



## DV8tion (May 28, 2009)

Xiggy Dark Knight(s1283v) ... I need to get some of that fancy-shmancy new thermal paste and see if I can get better temps ... 38 idle to 55 Load just ain't cutting it for me. Of course that is prolly affected by the ambient temp which is usually around 73 degrees in the cave.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

thats not bad

my 940 never went past 49-50C 
and i was using some OCZ thermal paste and i dont think my waterblock was flat either


----------



## DV8tion (May 28, 2009)

I'm lookin at keepin it under 45C. Someone told me that AMD goes by the CPU sensor not the core temps. And 62C was the max rated ... Lame. Guess I might actually have to break down and go under water.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

you can check my fs thread for some fittings


----------



## DV8tion (May 28, 2009)

I'll go 1/2" I'm sure ...bumped your thread though. 
Friggin' YouTube links ... always end up in never never land because of those things.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

thanks for the bumpage

the reason i went up is because they didnt have carribean blue tubing in my size so i had to upgrade.


----------



## DV8tion (May 28, 2009)

I'll be lookin for flow once the friggin economy opens up again. My hardware addiction has awakened thanks to this forum. My gf hates each and every one of you.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

ill give her some cookies LOL

well ill be going to Intel side for a few days

dont worry i will be back i hope


----------



## YautjaLord (May 28, 2009)

Need to know some other thing : is this PSU sufficient enough for thy overclock i want to reach (3.8 - 4.5GHz) ? Corsair's HX1000W. Looked in their PSU suggestion page that it can feed upto 3-Way SLI & Phenom 30% or higher OC'ed  cpu (same for Intel, but this is PII OC'ers Club ), but there's nothing about Phenom II, either it supported or not ? Can you help me with that, guys ? Much appreciated.


P.S. Working at bakery, one guy told me there that he can find out for me if either DI or LN2 can be bought in Israel. Stay tuned, i think i'm going for DI setup after all. Just one thing left to find out : 5.2GHz stable on DI - truth or just a myth ?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

well i have 
Phenom 940 
Foxconn A79A-S
Raptor drive
2x 4870x2 

all on a 1k toughpower and so far its been good to me 






as for the 5+ghz oc 
the highest i got was 4.7 but it wasnt stable enough to run 3dmark06 and i ran out of dice


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> well i have
> Phenom 940
> Foxconn A79A-S
> Raptor drive
> ...



my max was 4.92ghz on a cheasy alum pot you should be getting better temps and better clocks



ShadowFold said:


> Are you gonna try with that ECS board? I still might get an ASUS 750a board, unless you still have that Crosshair II.



got my crosshair II back from my dad i may be interested in selling it...


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

how much acetone do you use?

I try to get a slushi mix but no go

Any tips?


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> how much acetone do you use?
> 
> I try to get a slushi mix but no go
> 
> Any tips?



i use something from xerox its 99% alcohol i fill up to the top of stair steppy thingy


----------



## YautjaLord (May 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> well i have
> Phenom 940
> Foxconn A79A-S
> Raptor drive
> ...



So this HX1000W of mine will handle the overclock. Thanx bro.

As for ran out of dice : how could *that* happen ?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

ah 
I just added a little bit of acetone to the pot then a lot of dry ice


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

you have to buy dry ice at the store

Dice only lasts for a little while depending onhow much you buy

Water and air cooling are more of a 24/7 use


----------



## YautjaLord (May 29, 2009)

About acetone & dry ice running out quickly : that some scary s**t, guess i'll have to reconsider the mere thinking of purchasing it, let alone purchasing it for real !!! 

Also you already told about that wc is for 24/7 while DI & LN2 are for records. It was when i asked my 1st question in this Club, i think. No magical 5GHz+ number for me. Thanx anyway, i'll let you know how things going with either WC or DI when i have a bit more info bout them & when i'll actually purchase either of those. Thanx bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

xanlord said:


> About acetone & dry ice running out quickly : that some scary s**t, guess i'll have to reconsider the mere thinking of purchasing it, let alone purchasing it for real !!!
> 
> Also you already told about that wc is for 24/7 while DI & LN2 are for records. It was when i asked my 1st question in this Club, i think. No magical 5GHz+ number for me. Thanx anyway, i'll let you know how things going with either WC or DI when i have a bit more info bout them & when i'll actually purchase either of those. Thanx bro.



yeah like we all said 5ghz is hard to get on anything short of ln2.  possible with DICE but not a walk in the park.   Just wish you the best of luck with whatever you purchase


----------



## cdawall (May 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah like we all said 5ghz is hard to get on anything short of ln2.  possible with DICE but not a walk in the park.   Just wish you the best of luck with whatever you purchase



I have cracked 5ghz but the validation didn't save


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> I have cracked 5ghz but the validation didn't save



like I said its doable but not easy.  did you crack 5ghz with the 955 or the 940?


----------



## cdawall (May 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> like I said its doable but not easy.  did you crack 5ghz with the 955 or the 940?



955BE my 945ES came very close but not close enough lol


----------



## YautjaLord (May 29, 2009)

4.7 to 4.9GHz, with the later might be not so stable but quite achiveable on DICE. That's how i'll probably fair out, right ? But i do remember someone pulled out 5.xGHz on DICE & posted such clock on HWBot (registered there too, haven't actually visited for some time). 

Anyway thanx for wishing luck. How much it will cost in US currency ?


----------



## cdawall (May 29, 2009)

xanlord said:


> 4.7 to 4.9GHz, with the later might be not so stable but quite achiveable on DICE. That's how i'll probably fair out, right ? But i do remember someone pulled out 5.xGHz on DICE & posted such clock on HWBot (registered there too, haven't actually visited for some time).
> 
> Anyway thanx for wishing luck. How much it will cost in US currency ?




a couple of perople have pulled off 5.X on DICE chew* and someone else


----------



## YautjaLord (May 29, 2009)

What chipset & what CPU ? Hopefully PII 940 & 790FX. You have to remember i have 780a SLI & that chipset can pull out similar OC, but the downside of it is heat. I remember that while playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R some while back i finished the sp & checked to see chipset/CPU temps & saw frightening 47 out of 45 allowed Degrees C of this chipset's threshold. Scary s**t !!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 955BE my 945ES came very close but not close enough lol



yeah, well the 955 I would think clocks a bit better, but none the less, props to you dude


----------



## cdawall (May 30, 2009)

xanlord said:


> What chipset & what CPU ? Hopefully PII 940 & 790FX. You have to remember i have 780a SLI & that chipset can pull out similar OC, but the downside of it is heat. I remember that while playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R some while back i finished the sp & checked to see chipset/CPU temps & saw frightening 47 out of 45 allowed Degrees C of this chipset's threshold. Scary s**t !!!!



used 780a to pull off 4.922ghz on my 945ES it was on my crosshair II formula



Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, well the 955 I would think clocks a bit better, but none the less, props to you dude



i got my new sticks in the are wintec ampX DDR3 1333 and they come equipped with samsung HCH9






this is @1.6v

and this is the kit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161278



here is 1.74v


----------



## cdawall (May 30, 2009)

3Dmark06 stable@1800 CL8 1.76v


----------



## tjwo94 (May 30, 2009)

cdawall said:


> used 780a to pull off 4.922ghz on my 945ES it was on my crosshair II formula
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What made you look at that particular brand? I've never actually heard of it...or at least noticed it for sale. Get it for the Samsung chips I guess?


----------



## cdawall (May 30, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> What made you look at that particular brand? I've never actually heard of it...or at least noticed it for sale. Get it for the Samsung chips I guess?



actually an old member here had mentioned how well his DDR2 sticks clocked and i noticed that these were pretty unused and cheap for the CL and clock it offered so i took a risk and snagged them


----------



## tjwo94 (May 30, 2009)

cdawall said:


> actually an old member here had mentioned how well his DDR2 sticks clocked and i noticed that these were pretty unused and cheap for the CL and clock it offered so i took a risk and snagged them



Looks like it paid off, those sammy chips seem to be running pretty well. Were those the chips you were referring to a couple pages back? Stuff is pretty dang inexpensive.


----------



## cdawall (May 30, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Looks like it paid off, those sammy chips seem to be running pretty well. Were those the chips you were referring to a couple pages back? Stuff is pretty dang inexpensive.



not the same chips i was referring to but looks like the clocks they are getting and voltages they are at are comparable to elpidia hyper's

32m stability took 1.9v


----------



## tjwo94 (May 30, 2009)

cdawall said:


> not the same chips i was referring to but looks like the clocks they are getting and voltages they are at are comparable to elpidia hyper's
> 
> 32m stability took 1.9v
> 
> ...



Can you post a link for the hypers?


----------



## cdawall (May 30, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Can you post a link for the hypers?



these are MSIMAX's

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3809682&postcount=134

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3809407&postcount=132

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3814064&postcount=143


bandwidth numbers


----------



## cdawall (May 30, 2009)

this is not stable as of yet


----------



## tjwo94 (May 30, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/Capture033.jpg
> 
> this is not stable as of yet



Very nice!


----------



## Flyordie (May 30, 2009)

The current setup.  Finalized for the most part. Except I dropped voltage back down to 1.325V. Kept having stability issues so I pushed all the voltages up till I figured out it was my DRAM not liking the 1.7V I was feeding it. Bumped it to 1.75V and all stabilized.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

damn cda, great find with that RAM, im pretty impressed for just $37


----------



## cdawall (May 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn cda, great find with that RAM, im pretty impressed for just $37



i'm not surprised it clocked like it did i told you i had a reason for looking at it


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i'm not surprised it clocked like it did i told you i had a reason for looking at it



You sure did and everything worked out fine from what I saw.  THanks for sharing this info with us


----------



## cdawall (May 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You sure did and everything worked out fine from what I saw.  THanks for sharing this info with us



NP now how long till newegg sells out?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn cda, great find with that RAM, im pretty impressed for just $37


Fuk i guess!!!! WOW


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2009)

The current setup.  Finalized for the most part. Except I dropped voltage back down to 1.325V. Kept having stability issues so I pushed all the voltages up till I figured out it was my DRAM not liking the 1.7V I was feeding it. Bumped it to 1.75V and all stabilized.[/QUOTE]
what the hell ya running x-stress for? your running an 4 threaded proc and xstress is running 8 threads?  Am i missing out on something ?


----------



## Flyordie (May 31, 2009)

8 threads = 100% of the PII is being used.  AMD doubled up on everything and not many benchmarks followed suite with that.  Intel just cranked the Mhz up on their parts.


----------



## tjwo94 (May 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> NP now how long till newegg sells out?



Do you think you can get that performance out of 4 gigs?


----------



## cdawall (May 31, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Do you think you can get that performance out of 4 gigs?



i just need to find a 4GB kit of the samsung's these were single sided so i know i can


----------



## tjwo94 (May 31, 2009)

I been looking for a set last couple hours without luck, maybe your research will provide a better result.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> 8 threads = 100% of the PII is being used.  AMD doubled up on everything and not many benchmarks followed suite with that.  Intel just cranked the Mhz up on their parts.


Cores = 4....and the threads = 4 on PII 940's..... you have any documents or will CD back up this theory? and why you using bus speeds for your clocks?..... have you tried using the multi with a slight bus speed bump?
your shooting your self in the foot mate going with high bus speeds unless you have 1 in a million mobo that loves higher bus speeds....


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I been looking for a set last couple hours without luck, maybe your research will provide a better result.


new egg 1333mhz DDR3 Wintec.... i find them no problem on the ca web site


----------



## tjwo94 (May 31, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> new egg 1333mhz DDR3 Wintec.... i find them no problem on the ca web site



We're talking about a set of 2 sticks @ 4gigs with the sammy chips.


----------



## Flyordie (May 31, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Cores = 4....and the threads = 4 on PII 940's..... you have any documents or will CD back up this theory? and why you using bus speeds for your clocks?..... have you tried using the multi with a slight bus speed bump?
> your shooting your self in the foot mate going with high bus speeds unless you have 1 in a million mobo that loves higher bus speeds....



This board can handle easily a 290Mhz FSB speed. Just don't feel like pushing my PII that hard.  Also- look at Sys Specs I have a 920 not a 940.


----------



## cdawall (May 31, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> This board can handle easily a 290Mhz FSB speed. Just don't feel like pushing my PII that hard.  Also- look at Sys Specs I have a 920 not a 940.



mine does 340mhz bus speed no issues


----------



## Flyordie (May 31, 2009)

Mine caps out at 253Mhz FSB on stock volts. (Board only, CPU needs 1.375V to get that).

EDIT-  I am hoping that maybe this 920 will die close to the end of the 3yr warranty and when I send it to AMD for repair I get the next gen CPU from them. ;-)


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> mine does 340mhz bus speed no issues


does a 920 over a 940 have way better bus clocks?
I can only hit around 220fsb at stupid cpu volts at stock multi


----------



## cdawall (May 31, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> does a 920 over a 940 have way better bus clocks?
> I can only hit around 220fsb at stupid cpu volts at stock multi



i was dropped to 12x to hit higher


----------



## Flyordie (May 31, 2009)

My board-




----
Your board-





ASUS isn't really known for reliable VRMs. Also, it looks like the NB only has a single phase power source.  With the 2/18 BIOS from DFI I get up to 2.0V for the NB. lol  Anyway, that could be your issue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Fuk i guess!!!! WOW







cdawall said:


> NP now how long till newegg sells out?



I dont know, probably not long 

newegg puts that they sold out and then under it i says "thanks cda"


----------



## cdawall (May 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I dont know, probably not long
> 
> newegg puts that they sold out and then under it i says "thanks cda"



they are cdawall approved!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> they are cdawall approved!



amen to that.  Man im seriously impressed


----------



## cdawall (May 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> amen to that.  Man im seriously impressed



well what did you expect when i said i had something special coming in i meant it

the kit is

3AXH1333C9WS2GK

and this kit should be the 2x2GB HCH9

3AXH1600C8WS4GK 

*should*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> well what did you expect when i said i had something special coming in i meant it



You always keep your words CDA, much appreciated   I do need some more RAM, 3 gigs just doesnt cut it


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> This board can handle easily a 290Mhz FSB speed. Just don't feel like pushing my PII that hard.  Also- look at Sys Specs I have a 920 not a 940.


I know that man... 3.3ish? common man you can push it way higher at the same volts.... take the leap and not just a step


----------



## Assassin48 (May 31, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I know that man... 3.3ish? common man you can push it way higher at the same volts.... take the leap and not just a step



what kind of cooling does he have?

right now im using the stock amd hsf ( Yes i know Me using a Stock HSF) and it idles at 43-44 and i hate it lol.

Going to lap the waterblocks tomorrow so instead of wasting thermal paste i used the stock HSF

quick Update on pots
i have this one coming to me 






and i just got offered a 
Kingping F1 pot for a really good price so i might pick that up not 100% sure


----------



## Flyordie (May 31, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I know that man... 3.3ish? common man you can push it way higher at the same volts.... take the leap and not just a step



;-)  This has seen 4.2Ghz on 1.5V. Batch # 0849  I just couldn't get a CPU-Z thanks to the board dying on me about 30s after loading windows... POST88 Error.  NB voltage was 1.30V... 

DFI RMA told me that a "transistor" that controlled the boards "POWER GOOD" signal resistance kicked the bucket... soooooo..
---
edit-
I am running 3,360Mhz because my RAM is stabilized at 800Mhz 4-4-4-12-1T @ 1.75V. They are 2x2GB OCZ Reapers rated at 2.10V (2.4V Over Voltage Protection) I bought from Kenkickr.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> ;-)  This has seen 4.2Ghz on 1.5V. Batch # 0849  I just couldn't get a CPU-Z thanks to the board dying on me about 30s after loading windows... POST88 Error.  NB voltage was 1.30V...
> 
> DFI RMA told me that a "transistor" that controlled the boards "POWER GOOD" signal resistance kicked the bucket... soooooo..
> ---
> ...



I think that is what killed my DFI that first time around, remember I think I posted that in my thread.  The 2nd board however was badass.  Still running with my buddy who bought the rig off me.  The DFI board is a more solid board IMO compared to the last ASUS board I had which was the M3A79-T.  However, I did love that board, got me 3.6 GHz out of a Phenom 9850, In Miami where it is no where cold   on water only .  ahhh, the good ol' days. 

Remember Brad?


----------



## cdawall (May 31, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> My board-
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d20/Flyordie07/Rage3D/P2172670.jpg
> ----
> Your board-
> ...








my board beats both of yours and his is 8+2 (like mine) on the VRM's vs. 4+1 VRM's on yours which happens to be double for those counting. that DFI carries the same VRM design as my MATX XFX NF8200 board


----------



## Master}{ (May 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUCYDBGiDE0


----------



## Master}{ (May 31, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> ASUS isn't really known for reliable VRMs.



apparently neither is XFX, ask cdawall


----------



## Flyordie (May 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://ep.yimg.com/ip/I/tonyh_2055_2847860
> 
> my board beats both of yours and his is 8+2 (like mine) on the VRM's vs. 4+1 VRM's on yours which happens to be double for those counting. that DFI carries the same VRM design as my MATX XFX NF8200 board



This board carries top of the line VRMs and is the same board model that got the Phenom II 940 to its 6.5Ghz run on Liquid Helium.  Or did you forget that?  ;-)


----------



## cdawall (May 31, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> This board carries top of the line VRMs and is the same board model that got the Phenom II 940 to its 6.5Ghz run on Liquid Helium.  Or did you forget that?  ;-)



umm SF3D used a ASUS M4A79 Deluxe to hit 6.5ghz or did you forget?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> umm SF3D used a ASUS M4A79 Deluxe to hit 6.5ghz or did you forget?



Actually I think it was a DFI Lan Party 790FX

look at the video.

http://blogs.amd.com/patmoorhead/20...h-dragons-and-helium-in-the-las-vegas-desert/


----------



## cdawall (May 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Actually I think it was a DFI Lan Party 790FX
> 
> look at the video.
> 
> ...



thats just the one on the youtube SF3D did it on an asus and valueram 1st check his thread on XS


----------



## Flyordie (May 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> umm SF3D used a ASUS M4A79 Deluxe to hit 6.5ghz or did you forget?


*I did not see the video you seen. I seen the video marketed by AMD though, which was the 790 board. (the 790GX/FX from DFI use the same VRM arrangement though so that wouldn't matter)*



Chicken Patty said:


> Actually I think it was a DFI Lan Party 790FX
> 
> look at the video.
> 
> ...



True True. I was slightly off, but as stated above- VRMs are same design.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 1, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> *I did not see the video you seen. I seen the video marketed by AMD though, which was the 790 board. (the 790GX/FX from DFI use the same VRM arrangement though so that wouldn't matter)*
> 
> 
> 
> True True. I was slightly off, but as stated above- VRMs are same design.



so lets go through what they are using right now

asus
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=217279
asus
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=215526
asus
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=225108


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 1, 2009)

just wanted to show my results with the phenom II 955@4013Mhz on M3A79-T


----------



## DV8tion (Jun 1, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> just wanted to show my results with the phenom II 955@4013Mhz on M3A79-T
> 
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/9810/4ghzx.jpg



Excellent work  Nice to the 4Ghz+ stuff. Now get on over to the 4Ghz club thread and join up. I think Shadow has somethin' to do with that stuff.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 2, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://ep.yimg.com/ip/I/tonyh_2055_2847860
> 
> my board beats both of yours and his is 8+2 (like mine) on the VRM's vs. 4+1 VRM's on yours which happens to be double for those counting. that DFI carries the same VRM design as my MATX XFX NF8200 board



More doesn't always mean better, unless we are talking the vrms rated the same. Not all vrm's are created equal. Some manufacturers use vrms that are rated much higher, therefore don't need as many phases, then again, some don't use the better vrms, but still use less phases. You never know unless you look up the specs of the components on each board's power circuits.

That said, I don't know which of these particular boards are better, just that 4+1 vs 8+2 is a meaningless comparison without knowing the components.


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 2, 2009)

I would suspect DFI used pretty high quality.  Also, this board has Abit High-End written all over it. From what I heard, Abit did make some pretty good boards.


----------



## Damian^ (Jun 3, 2009)

Jerk


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 3, 2009)

ah the replacement mobo is coming today all i need to do is pick it up from the post office depot

i want to get the new bios lol and this time not brick the fucker


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I would suspect DFI used pretty high quality.  Also, this board has Abit High-End written all over it. From what I heard, Abit did make some pretty good boards.




even XS says 8+2 is better

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=217752


----------



## Wile E (Jun 4, 2009)

cdawall said:


> even XS says 8+2 is better
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=217752



No they don't: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3650524&postcount=13

Besides, XS is not the end all be all of knowledge. Just because they say it, doesn't make it true. A thread on XS is not proof of anything. The people that really know their stuff in that thread said exactly what I said. 8+2 does not mean it's better than 4+1. It depends strictly on the components used. 

If the 8+2 and the 4+1 use the same components, yeah, of course 8+2 is better, but what if the 4+1 setup uses components that can handle 3x the heat and amperage as those on the 8+2 setup? Then the 4+1 setup is better.

Again, I don't know if that's the case on these particular boards, but don't go assuming a board is better because it has more phases advertised. Do your research on the components used as well.


----------



## tjwo94 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No they don't: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3650524&postcount=13
> 
> Besides, XS is not the end all be all of knowledge. Just because they say it, doesn't make it true. A thread on XS is not proof of anything. The people that really know their stuff in that thread said exactly what I said. 8+2 does not mean it's better than 4+1. It depends strictly on the components used.
> 
> ...



Where do you get information on the specific componants used?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 4, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Where do you get information on the specific componants used?



You just have to dig around the internet. Do a lot of googling.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No they don't: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3650524&postcount=13
> 
> Besides, XS is not the end all be all of knowledge. Just because they say it, doesn't make it true. A thread on XS is not proof of anything. The people that really know their stuff in that thread said exactly what I said. 8+2 does not mean it's better than 4+1. It depends strictly on the components used.
> 
> ...



only issue with your whole argument is none not a single one of the boards for AMD are really 8+2 or 8+1 but really 4+1 designs



xoqolatl said:


> There seems to be a lot of confusion about ASUS 8+2 power circuitry.
> Both Crosshair 3 and M4A79T-Deluxe use L6740 PWM controller made by ST Micro.
> It's a 4+1 phase controller, which means power regulation is done in 4 phases for core voltage and in 1 phase for NB voltage. ASUS uses double inductors for each phase to split the load to more components and thus increase longevity and decrease temps. It's not a true 8 phase regulation, the same as for example Rampage II Extreme PWM being a 8-phase, double inductor design, not a 16-phase PWM.
> 
> ...



the asus boards really are better than the DFI 4+1 setups as the can handle a higher vcore load for a longer period of time the DFI would likely pop with a much lower vcore than the ASUS designed mobo would


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2009)

back onto the oc'ing subject this fun little thread was made for







elpida non-hyper's any idea what they will top out at? i'm only at 1.64v right now


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 4, 2009)

cdawall said:


> only issue with your whole argument is none not a single one of the boards for AMD are really 8+2 or 8+1 but really 4+1 designs
> 
> 
> 
> the asus boards really are better than the DFI 4+1 setups as the can handle a higher vcore load for a longer period of time the DFI would likely pop with a much lower vcore than the ASUS designed mobo would



The ones DFI use are rated for 2.0V @ 20A @ 110C.  I doubt they would pop.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> The ones DFI use are rated for 2.0V @ 20A @ 110C.  I doubt they would pop.



i'll pop the cooler off mine later to see what they are rated at then for giggle i'll pop apart my ECS 790GX black series to see what they are rated at


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)

I still wanna see what that ECS does cda!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I still wanna see what that ECS does cda!



its in my case right now i popped it out for a short boot up run and it did just fine it hit 3.6ghz without bumping volts just like my asus...though i'm kinda tempted just to sell the thing


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)

It's DDR3 right? I _might_ want it.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> It's DDR3 right? I _might_ want it.



yep $65 shipped and its yours i'll even throw in a pair of elpida (non-hypers) 2x1GB for free


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yep $65 shipped and its yours i'll even throw in a pair of elpida (non-hypers) 2x1GB for free



Oh shi- you gotta deal  I should be getting 80$ soon from my 275 refund, I'll let you know when that comes in. So what do the ram do? do you know?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh shi- you gotta deal  I should be getting 80$ soon from my 275 refund, I'll let you know when that comes in. So what do the ram do? do you know?



lol i posted them already



cdawall said:


> back onto the oc'ing subject this fun little thread was made for
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090604/Capture034930.jpg
> ...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)

Ah sweet. Got any 4gb kits I could get for some more money? Or I see you have samsung 1x2gb kit, would they be compatible?

EDIT: Nevermind I'll just get that Crucial kit off of newegg with the money I make off my current ram and board.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Ah sweet. Got any 4gb kits I could get for some more money? Or I see you have samsung 1x2gb kit, would they be compatible?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind I'll just get that Crucial kit off of newegg with the money I make off my current ram and board.



rofl you still want the elpida 2x1gb?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)

Well yea I would need it.. Do you have anything 4gb tho?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Well yea I would need it.. Do you have anything 4gb tho?



a 2GB elpida and 2GB nanya i know they work together as i had some more sticks running 6GB triple channel in freaks i7 rig


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)

How much for that then?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 5, 2009)

Well a huge thanks to Kenkickr for the Athlon X2 7750 as I got this sucker at 3.239 stable

Don't know if this chip lands in this thread or not, but I have been running the chip at these settings now for about a week and a half, and ran 3DMark06, Prime95, and Left 4 Dead several times, so just thought I would post the screeny of this little jewel

I have read in several different sites, that it has been a real biatch to get these chips stable at 3.2ghz This one is...................Thanks KenKickr!!!!!!!!!!!


http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp236/stingar2203/3239-1.jpg


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> only issue with your whole argument is none not a single one of the boards for AMD are really 8+2 or 8+1 but really 4+1 designs
> 
> 
> 
> the asus boards really are better than the DFI 4+1 setups as the can handle a higher vcore load for a longer period of time the DFI would likely pop with a much lower vcore than the ASUS designed mobo would



I wasn't trying to debate whether Asus or DFI has the better board here. Just trying to warn people not to buy into marketing hype about number of phases. Number of phases means nothing, all that matters is how much power the board can put out reliably, and how clean said power is.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 5, 2009)

i try to go with reviews of wether a board is getting alot of returns due to breaking.


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 5, 2009)

A little bit of fun with the Biostar mobo and an unlocked 720BE. Not bad for the NB and HT link


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> How much for that then?



$10 more


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 5, 2009)

New board on the way, ASUS M4A78-E. Should be interesting.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96171

selling my rig in hopes of a update bios for my new mobo that allows shanghai/istanbul chips


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow do you really have a double quad core rig lol


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Wow do you really have a double quad core rig lol



its all in the mail


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)

Doubt it would. It's a 680a, I don't even think they support them anymore..


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Doubt it would. It's a 680a, I don't even think they support them anymore..



i have been talking to MSIMAX for a bit it will work just fine


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)

Even the 6 cores?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Even the 6 cores?



probably not on those they require some stupid PWM thing that came out after the mobo


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 6, 2009)

So I will be going back to the red team. XFX 4870X2 on the way right after the M4A78-E arrives. Next week is gonna be awesome. XFX GTX 260 Black Edition will be up for sale soon. Anyone interested NOW, shoot me an offer. Looking to sell it for about $160 SHIPPED.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 6, 2009)

SORRY MEN LOL


I recently became addicted to Full Auto Airsoft BB guns LOL

Man they are fucking fun lol Plus walking around out side with one the people that drive by are WTF is that real LOL

As I do have a MP5 now lol looks real lol and is fun as fuck to unload a clip of over 100 rounds in secs lol I swear I shoot around 2 thousand rounds per day lol.......

I need to come back to ocing...lol (oh have been working on a website  )


----------



## DV8tion (Jun 6, 2009)

That's kinda like OCing. Sort of an OCed BB gun 
Edited to add: 
    I thought L6740's were an Intersil part .... Does ST make some too ?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 6, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> That's kinda like OCing. Sort of an OCed BB gun
> Edited to add:
> I thought L6740's were an Intersil part .... Does ST make some too ?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-DtzbHAZZc

Yes OCed BB gun LOL this is what I wants to do LOL

This was a 100 dollar gun before he did all the internal mods  just think about what it would feel like to be unloaded with that sucker lol


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUCYDBGiDE0


----------



## Lethalrise750 (Jun 6, 2009)

Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=581078


----------



## Damian^ (Jun 6, 2009)

*AMD Phenom II Super PI Action*

Had some time to play with the Phenom II X2 550 last night. Not to bad for a $105> processor

Test Setup:
CPU - AMD Phenom II X2 550
Cooling - Xigmatek HDT-S1283 w/Ultra Kaze, Apevia 120mm
Motherboard - ASRock A780FullHD 780g M-ATX
RAM - 2X1GB G.Skill DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
GPU - HIS Radeon HD4850 512MB
PSU - Corsair VX550W 


-*For starters I did some overclocking with low cpu voltage.*








-*3.7GHz @ 1.3V>1.328V*








-*3.8GHz @ 1.35V>1.352V*








-*3.9GHz @ 1.45V>1.448V*








Unfortunately 3.9GHz was the most I could get out of this chip. I'm not sure if its the CPU or the 780g. I didn't have many voltage options to change on the motherboard, but even having the CPU Voltage at 1.55V, NB Voltage at 1.5V did nothing to help me get to 4GHz.


It's a rather low end board though so something tells me I can get to and past 4GHz with at least a 790**/Sb750 chipset. 


Hopefully by the end of the month I'll have enough for a decent motherboard, that new Foxconn board is looking good though


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 6, 2009)

Very nice Damian!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 6, 2009)

Damian^ said:


> Had some time to play with the Phenom II X2 550 last night. Not to bad for a $105> processor
> 
> Test Setup:
> CPU - AMD Phenom II X2 550
> ...




ordering one of these as soon i get the money for my 955BE that i sold


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 6, 2009)

Damian^ said:


> Had some time to play with the Phenom II X2 550 last night. Not to bad for a $105> processor
> 
> Test Setup:
> CPU - AMD Phenom II X2 550
> ...



Very Nice !
are you on air or water cooling?


----------



## Damian^ (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm on air. This chip runs really cool. Turns out my benching setup went to waste as the chip ran below 45C throughout testing 

(I edited the pic because it was hard on the eyes before)


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 6, 2009)

nice setup


----------



## DV8tion (Jun 7, 2009)

Lethalrise750 said:


> Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090606/3830.jpg
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=581078



Pretty darn good for a 720


----------



## wojo (Jun 7, 2009)

Damian^ said:


> I'm on air. This chip runs really cool. Turns out my benching setup went to waste as the chip ran below 45C throughout testing
> 
> (I edited the pic because it was hard on the eyes before)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090606/IMG_1791.jpg



I like your blue fan where did you pick that up at?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like a basic apevia fan, should be on newegg, the Rosewills also look the same.


----------



## Lethalrise750 (Jun 7, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> Pretty darn good for a 720



Thanks


----------



## Damian^ (Jun 7, 2009)

wojo said:


> I like your blue fan where did you pick that up at?


Newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998121


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

OK Dont Hate Me for what i am about to post




Yes that is right 3.84 @ stock volts!
I even did a 3dmark06 to check if it was stable 
GPU's @ stock
Cooling = Stock HSF with a Ultra Kazi on top


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> OK Dont Hate Me for what i am about to post
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090607/22464.png
> Yes that is right 3.84 @ stock volts!
> I even did a 3dmark06 to check if it was stable
> ...



gotta love the stock heatsink with a 120mm fan on top of it   good job bro


----------



## DV8tion (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> OK Dont Hate Me for what i am about to post
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090607/22464.png
> Yes that is right 3.84 @ stock volts!
> I even did a 3dmark06 to check if it was stable
> ...



I hate you


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> gotta love the stock heatsink with a 120mm fan on top of it   good job bro





DV8tion said:


> I hate you



The funny thing is i am on my foxconn A79A-S with no am3 support only using FSB to oc 

my msi gd70 is in my closet


----------



## DV8tion (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> The funny thing is i am on my foxconn A79A-S with no am3 support only using FSB to oc
> 
> my msi gd70 is in my closet



OK now I really hate you.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> OK now I really hate you.



hahaha

your going to really hate me when i say i have
i7 920 D0 and gigabyte UD5 
and a new dice pot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> hahaha
> 
> your going to really hate me when i say i have
> i7 920 D0 and gigabyte UD5
> and a new dice pot



now even I hate you


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

holy cow, thats some good s**T.  Dammit man.  I used to have two full running AMD rigs, I could have joined the show of your components box club, but not no more


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol ill take them out of the box to show 
thats like 3K if i would of bought all that new 
some are new some are used


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> lol ill take them out of the box to show
> thats like 3K if i would of bought all that new
> some are new some are used



right now I got the box for the components in my i7 rig and the box of my PHenom 9850 .  I had the Phenom 9950 before, the Phenom II 940, and some other stuff, like my 4850.  But all that is gone now


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> right now I got the box for the components in my i7 rig and the box of my PHenom 9850 .  I had the Phenom 9950 before, the Phenom II 940, and some other stuff, like my 4850.  But all that is gone now



i had the 9550be 140w then went to 940be then to 955be and now i7 920 then 975 EE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i had the 9550be 140w then went to 940be then to 955be and now i7 920 then 975 EE



I had 9850,9950,9950,Phenom II 940

As far as intel, the only intel rig i've had was the o7.

I would say.  The intel overclocked the easiest, but my favorite CPU to overclock was the 9850.  The Phenom II 940 was easy too and fun, but just didnt have it enough to get the feel for it.  I wish I can have another 9850 again.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

i sold my 940 last week 
those were some good times 4.6ghz was the highest benchable clock i had


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i sold my 940 last week
> those were some good times 4.6ghz was the highest benchable clock i had



nice, that was I DICE correct?


If everything goes right, with what we have been talking about by PM's I will have my main rig and 2 more crunching by the end of this week.  but def. I would like to make my fourth rig a Phenom II.  Just didnt' get enough of it.


My highest submission for the Phenom II was 4.0 GHz on air.

This was my best on the Phenom 9850, not far behind, and it was stable just a hair under that.  1.426v.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=425352


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

yea on my old pot 

thats a nice score on the 9850 i couldnt even hit 3.3 on my 9950 

I dont like my msi board too much might sell it and get the asus idk yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> yea on my old pot
> 
> thats a nice score on the 9850 i couldnt even hit 3.3 on my 9950
> 
> I dont like my msi board too much might sell it and get the asus idk yet



the ASUS M3A79-T was an amazing board.  I killed it installing a water block with the wrong tools .


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the ASUS M3A79-T was an amazing board.  I killed it installing a water block with the wrong tools .



a hammer?

i was looking at the difference between my 3 boards an by far the UD5 has the thickest Pcb


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the ASUS M3A79-T was an amazing board.  I killed it installing a water block with the wrong tools .



The first Asus board I had put a bad taste in my mouth, and it seems my Grandfather is having the same problems it did with a newer board. I'm not sure if it is the chip set or the board itself, but personally I wouldn't recommend an Asus board even if they are the best for overclocking. They just seem to be a hit or miss in my book.

My Grandfather asked me about Gigabyte boards, and I have never owned one. I have owned DFI or MSI, and never had any problems with them. Any thoughts on Gigabyte boards?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

my ud5 so far looks reall good 

find some reviews 

the ultra durable 3s are HEAVY! 
because of the 2oz cooper pcb


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am unsure about the market he is looking into as of motherboards. All he needs is a single PCI Express 16 slot, or even a combination of PCI Express 16 with an IGP for that matter. I would appreciate some examples from Gigabyte, MSI, or ECS.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

price range ? 
am2+ or am3?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 8, 2009)

AMD Gigabyte boards will rape you in your sleep(in other words they're bad lol). ASUS, MSI and AsRock make the best AMD boards from my experience 

Here's my favorite budget board, I've used it in two builds and it's an overclocking beast. Got a PII 710 to 3.6ghz and a Athlon 7750 to 3.2ghz. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157157

Here's the ASUS 790GX in my HTPC. This thing is awesome, PII 945 3.8ghz and OCZ AMD ram at 1600 cas7

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131368

And here's the MSI board that I use, I love it. Good overclocking board with a lot of features

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130191


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/7273/copyofp1000911.jpg



should i take pics of my stuff?


M4A78T-E
Crosshair II
A790GXM-AD3

phenom 955, phenom 550BE (OTW)

ASUS L1N64-SLI WS

dual quad core opterons, dual FX70's


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 8, 2009)

my only problem with going am3 is the board. Am totally confused between the giga, asus and the msi...the msi looks droooool. Asus i am not so sure will unlock my 720 BE and giga does that for me, plus looks good for oc to. So what do you guys suggest.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> should i take pics of my stuff?
> 
> 
> M4A78T-E
> ...



When ever the guy I got my 275 off of decides to refund me my money I still want that ECS + 2gb


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When ever the guy I got my 275 off of decides to refund me my money I still want that ECS + 2gb



lol ok


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 8, 2009)

So what's the highest memory speed you can get before you have to raise the bus speed? Like 1066 is the highest on DDR2, is it 1600?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> So what's the highest memory speed you can get before you have to raise the bus speed? Like 1066 is the highest on DDR2, is it 1600?



yep 1600


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 8, 2009)

Sweet.. I'm thinking of getting some OCZ 1600 ram when I get enough money. I'd get the cheap crucials but I'm sure with my luck I'll get some crappy chips. I'd rather get something that's rated at what I wanna use. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227297


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

If you guys dont know yet 
15% of All Ram on the egg
Up to $10 off
Code: MEMORYSALE15

trying to find some ddr3 for my i7 rig but cant decide


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Sweet.. I'm thinking of getting some OCZ 1600 ram when I get enough money. I'd get the cheap crucials but I'm sure with my luck I'll get some crappy chips. I'd rather get something that's rated at what I wanna use.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227297


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 8, 2009)

I have 4$ right now, that sale ends tonight I think


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 8, 2009)

M4A78-E comes in tomorrow. We'll see how much higher I can get out of my 920. Currently I'm stuck at 3.7GHz max benchable, 3.8GHz max bootable. I'm hoping for 3.8GHz benchable, 4.0GHz bootable. Should play along nice with my XFX 4870X2 that comes in Wednesday  .

*Edit:* I just checked newegg, now the M4A78-E is on sale for $129 SHIPPED. I paid $139 + shipping. That sucks...


----------



## wojo (Jun 8, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> my only problem with going am3 is the board. Am totally confused between the giga, asus and the msi...the msi looks droooool. Asus i am not so sure will unlock my 720 BE and giga does that for me, plus looks good for oc to. So what do you guys suggest.



I have the asus M4A78T-E board and a chip that is the rite date to be unlocked but I was unable to unlock it.
I just ordered a second 720be but its not in yet so I don't know if it will unlock. so now I need to find a motherboard that will unlock when the new chip comes in. Also do I get another AM3 with ddr3 or do I go with a AM2+?
Bob


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> a hammer?
> 
> i was looking at the difference between my 3 boards an by far the UD5 has the thickest Pcb



naw bro, I needed needles nose plyers, didnt have any.  ended up banging up the back of the PCB by mistake 



eidairaman1 said:


> The first Asus board I had put a bad taste in my mouth, and it seems my Grandfather is having the same problems it did with a newer board. I'm not sure if it is the chip set or the board itself, but personally I wouldn't recommend an Asus board even if they are the best for overclocking. They just seem to be a hit or miss in my book.
> 
> My Grandfather asked me about Gigabyte boards, and I have never owned one. I have owned DFI or MSI, and never had any problems with them. Any thoughts on Gigabyte boards?



well, I had two ASUS boards back to back, the M3A32-MVP Deluxe, and the M3A79-T.  To me they were both A+ boards and would reccommend them to anybody   but of course, everybody has their own taste and experience with a certain platform/manufacturer, etc.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> AMD Gigabyte boards will rape you in your sleep(in other words they're bad lol). ASUS, MSI and AsRock make the best AMD boards from my experience
> 
> Here's my favorite budget board, I've used it in two builds and it's an overclocking beast. Got a PII 710 to 3.6ghz and a Athlon 7750 to 3.2ghz.
> 
> ...



I completely refuse to believe that AsRock or ECS are better than Gigabyte boards. Maybe you got a bad one or something, but the only thing the GB boards are going to rape are those ECS and ASRock boards. I'm speechless at that comment.

As far as ram, why not buy an i7 set? You'll have an extra stick, but the triple channel kits run on lower voltages in most cases. OCZ has a 1600 6GB kit that runs CAS7 on 1.65V, as opposed to 1.9V CAS8 for the Amp-X or 1.9V CAS7 OCZ 2x2GB kits. And besides, you could run all 3 sticks, and even if it kills dual channel, the only thing it would hurt the performance of is benching. 90% of all real-world apps would be unaffected.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I completely refuse to believe that AsRock or ECS are better than Gigabyte boards. Maybe you got a bad one or something, but the only thing the GB boards are going to rape are those ECS and ASRock boards. I'm speechless at that comment.



I got 3 bad ones


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I got 3 bad ones



Unlucky you. GB's are built way better than the other 2.


----------



## reverze (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm trying to get my proc up to 4.0GHz.. sitting at 3.7 right now rock solid. Anything over 3.8 isn't too stable.

Here is what i'm working with:










Trying to avoid changing the voltage if at all possible.

A bit hot in my downstairs right now.. Running about 41c Idle and like 56c @ 100% load..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

reverze said:


> I'm trying to get my proc up to 4.0GHz.. sitting at 3.7 right now rock solid. Anything over 3.8 isn't too stable.
> 
> Here is what i'm working with:
> 
> ...



for 4ghz with air or water cooling you'll need about 1.5v-1.55v.  Unless you have a heck of a CPU.


----------



## reverze (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmm.. increasing the voltage makes me nervous..


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2009)

reverze said:


> Hmm.. increasing the voltage makes me nervous..



I'm with you. Personally, I wouldn't do over 1.45 for 24/7 on a 45nm cpu of any brand. Wouldn't go over 1.4 on an Intel.

I'd say be happy with a 3.7Ghz 24/7 OC, and just raise voltages and go higher if you want to do a little benching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I'm with you. Personally, I wouldn't do over 1.45 for 24/7 on a 45nm cpu of any brand. Wouldn't go over 1.4 on an Intel.
> 
> I'd say be happy with a 3.7Ghz 24/7 OC, and just raise voltages and go higher if you want to do a little benching.



I agree.  thats a good clock for 24/7


----------



## cdawall (Jun 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I'm with you. Personally, I wouldn't do over 1.45 for 24/7 on a 45nm cpu of any brand. Wouldn't go over 1.4 on an Intel.
> 
> I'd say be happy with a 3.7Ghz 24/7 OC, and just raise voltages and go higher if you want to do a little benching.



3.7ghz is about were my chip tops on stock volts 3.8ghz can do some pi runs to get stable 1.45-1.5v is needed

AMD also specs these chips for 1.55v on air and 1.7v on cold


----------



## reverze (Jun 9, 2009)

Guess I will be happy with my 3.7 Stable for now. Not a bad o/c..


----------



## cdawall (Jun 9, 2009)

reverze said:


> Guess I will be happy with my 3.7 Stable for now. Not a bad o/c..



mine sits at this for its 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

reverze said:


> Guess I will be happy with my 3.7 Stable for now. Not a bad o/c..



you should be happy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

cdawall, just read that thread on the GN about your car, yikes bro, hope you get that fixed asap


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 3.7ghz is about were my chip tops on stock volts 3.8ghz can do some pi runs to get stable 1.45-1.5v is needed
> 
> *AMD also specs these chips for 1.55v on air and 1.7v on cold*


I just don't trust it. At least from a degradation standpoint. I'm sure you wouldn't get any sudden failures at those voltages tho.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> cdawall, just read that thread on the GN about your car, yikes bro, hope you get that fixed asap



shouldn't be that bad its really not to terribly much damage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I just don't trust it. At least from a degradation standpoint. I'm sure you wouldn't get any sudden failures at those voltages tho.



for 24/7, you dont need high clocks.  I used to run my rig at 4.2 GHz HT on at 1.42v.  figured eh, why the extra beating on the CPU.  Went down to 4 GHz HT on @ 1.34v.  Now im down to 3.8 GHz 1.284v.  Heat is much better in every component, less degration, and less power consumption.  ANy cpu will take short beatings during benches at higher voltage, but for everday use, a conservative clock is the best.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> shouldn't be that bad its really not to terribly much damage



so how fast were you going


----------



## cdawall (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so how fast were you going



YHPM i dont want ot really say that loud and proud


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> YHPM i dont want ot really say that loud and proud



wow, now that was a hell of a overclock


----------



## cdawall (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wow, now that was a hell of a overclock



more of an overheating issue lol DICE on the brakes would have fixed the issue


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 9, 2009)

I wouldn't run my CPU at anything over 1.4v for 24/7. If degradation wasn't an issue then I'd do 1.65v as my CPU only gets to 72c at that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> more of an overheating issue lol DICE on the brakes would have fixed the issue



hahahahhaha 



ShadowFold said:


> I wouldn't run my CPU at anything over 1.4v for 24/7. If degradation wasn't an issue then I'd do 1.65v as my CPU only gets to 72c at that



how do you know thats how hot it gets, you've ran it like that before?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 9, 2009)

Yea, I got 4ghz bootable with 1.65v vcore and some other nb increases but that was awhile ago. Oh 72c was after like 10 seconds of linpack before it died lol

Oh hey cda you got PMs


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh sweet I went AM3 lol Thanks to cda, I was able to at an affordable price


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 10, 2009)

your avatar and sig change more often then a lot of peoples underwear.


----------



## wojo (Jun 10, 2009)

Picked up my 2nd p ii 720 BE today and it has the correct date for unlocking it now I need a new mobo for it, I have a am2 but I don't think there is a bios fix to use it on that board also I don't know if there is a difference in a  AM2 socket and a AM2+?
Anyone have an idea for a unlockable mobo for AM2= or AM3 I have two gigs of DDR2 ram.


Way to go PEN'S


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2009)

wojo said:


> Picked up my 2nd p ii 720 BE today and it has the correct date for unlocking it now I need a new mobo for it, I have a am2 but I don't think there is a bios fix to use it on that board also I don't know if there is a difference in a  AM2 socket and a AM2+?
> Anyone have an idea for a unlockable mobo for AM2= or AM3 I have two gigs of DDR2 ram.
> 
> 
> *Way to go PEN'S*


Yeah, but game 7's always make me nervous. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but game 7's always make me nervous. lol.



doesn't it make you even more nervous that all games this series have been won at home


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> doesn't it make you even more nervous that all games this series have been won at home



Yes, yes it does. I was trying not to think about it, thank you very much. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yes, yes it does. I was trying not to think about it, thank you very much. lol.



what can I say, I am rooting for the wings 

hey back on topic.  Maybe I missed it, has anybody posted any results with the new AM3 Phenom X2 550???


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2009)

My buddy Damian posted his results a few pages back. Like 3.9ghz on an AsRock 780G  I'm excited to go DDR3, the ECS board I got seems pretty decent too, from the reviews I've seen.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 10, 2009)

3.85GHz




Still playing with the new board. Already better than the K9A2 no doubt. I KNEW this 920 had more room in it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My buddy Damian posted his results a few pages back. Like 3.9ghz on an AsRock 780G  I'm excited to go DDR3, the ECS board I got seems pretty decent too, from the reviews I've seen.



nice, how were the temps, did it say in post?  you mind linking me ?



johnnyfiive said:


> 3.85GHz
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/583395.png[/url]
> 
> Still playing with the new board. Already better than the K9A2 no doubt. I KNEW this 920 had more room in it.





good job, how much voltage?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1419749&postcount=4612


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> 3.85GHz
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/583395.png[/url]
> 
> Still playing with the new board. Already better than the K9A2 no doubt. I KNEW this 920 had more room in it.



You musn't be able to beatzorz me... lol

I shall unleash my 920 tomorrow. ;-)
-
edit
-
remember, 3,500Mhz @ 1.360V = the current high speed for my PII. ;-)
but great job none the less... We must race.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1419749&postcount=4612



pretty nice man, love the price on that CPU, should be an awesome performer.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice, how were the temps, did it say in post?  you mind linking me ?
> 
> good job, how much voltage?



Thanks ckn! 1.55v for the 3.85GHz. Right now I'm at 3.7Ghz at 1.45v. I'm still trying to understand this board. Bring it Flyordie!


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thanks ckn! 1.55v for the 3.85GHz. Right now I'm at 3.7Ghz at 1.45v. I'm still trying to understand this board. Bring it Flyordie!



Whats your batch #?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 10, 2009)

here


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> here
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090509/stepping_info.jpg



Same batch as mine. ;-)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 10, 2009)

What was the highest you reached with water fly? What voltages were used, etc. I'm at 3.8Ghz right now at 1.52v. I just updated my BIOS and its playing along MUCH better. I wanna see the highest i can boot, so far 3.85, but ive yet to try passed 272HT on this new BIOS... brb!


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> What was the highest you reached with water fly? What voltages were used, etc. I'm at 3.8Ghz right now at 1.52v. I just updated my BIOS and its playing along MUCH better. I wanna see the highest i can boot, so far 3.85, but ive yet to try passed 272HT on this new BIOS... brb!



Im using the stock cooler. ;-)  Lapped of course.

4.03Ghz @ 1.5V for maybe 1m.  The NB died and I just haven't re-attempted it on this new board.  That was not stable as far as I know, but maybe... lol.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 10, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Im using the stock cooler. ;-)  Lapped of course.
> 
> 4.03Ghz @ 1.5V for maybe 1m.  The NB died and I just haven't re-attempted it on this new board.  That was not stable as far as I know, but maybe... lol.



Ah OK, very nice. So.. mine is definitely capable of your numbers, just gotta find the sweet spot settings on the board.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 10, 2009)

276ht, 1.55v, 3.86Ghz



Hrm... 3.9 dammit!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 10, 2009)

I am selling my gd70 for another am3 board
I was looking at the asus m479T deluxe or the gigabyte ud5p

What you think guys?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 10, 2009)

I say go with the Asus M4A79T or M4A78T-E. Awesome board. I think cdawall has the M4A78T-E which is getting him some damn good numbers. Both should overclock the same.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 10, 2009)

Still playing with stuff. 1.53v, 3.86Ghz, higher HT and NB





Validation:


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 10, 2009)

nice clock johny 

i might end up with the gigabyte if the price is right if not the asus is next


----------



## wojo (Jun 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I say go with the Asus M4A79T or M4A78T-E. Awesome board. I think cdawall has the M4A78T-E which is getting him some damn good numbers. Both should overclock the same.



I'm using the M4A78T-E board on my wife's computer and it runs it @ 3.3 stable that's the 720 BE but I was unable to unlock the forth core with it and I have the latest bios installed in.
I really like the board I would buy another one for the new 720BE I just got but I want to try and unlock this one its a 0904 date so any know of a cheep board I would like crossfire and ACC on it.
Bob


----------



## cdawall (Jun 10, 2009)

wojo said:


> I'm using the M4A78T-E board on my wife's computer and it runs it @ 3.3 stable that's the 720 BE but I was unable to unlock the forth core with it and I have the latest bios installed in.
> I really like the board I would buy another one for the new 720BE I just got but I want to try and unlock this one its a 0904 date so any know of a cheep board I would like crossfire and ACC on it.
> Bob



go on XS they have a special BIOS to unlock using that mobo

and lookie what i found







this was done passive BTW


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thanks ckn! 1.55v for the 3.85GHz. Right now I'm at 3.7Ghz at 1.45v. I'm still trying to understand this board. Bring it Flyordie!



thanks.  Thats not a bad clock.  TWeak tweak tweak, you'll get it higher


----------



## wojo (Jun 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> go on XS they have a special BIOS to unlock using that mobo
> 
> and lookie what i found
> 
> ...



Sorry to not know, but what is XS I dont think I've ever been there before.


----------



## reverze (Jun 11, 2009)

wojo said:


> Sorry to not know, but what is XS I dont think I've ever been there before.



www.xtremesystems.org


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2009)

there is my cpu with the fancy new macro button on my fujifilm


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2009)

Holy crap you got a decent camera


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Holy crap you got a decent camera



just good?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2009)

4ghz@1.45v


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 11, 2009)

Dang nice cda. Those 550's OC so well!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2009)

ram overclocks as good on this as it does on my 955 which is an improvement over all three 720BE's i had


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

very nice overclocking CDA


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2009)

just messing with the OC dial


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2009)

How long would it take for a CPU to burn out running 1.6v 24/7? I'm almost interested in doing this to see if having a CPU at that voltage really kills it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2009)

if the voltage dosent then the temps will


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2009)

I've run my 720 at 1.6v, doesn't go past 72c


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2009)

wow 
and i am scared of going over 53C


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2009)

Doesn't go past 42c with 1.4v  I don't like high temps either. But if it's for science, then so be it!

I need a cheap ass Phenom or something that clocks high enough for 1.6v.. I'm thinking an Athlon II whenever they hit cheap. Cause my 720BE is just sooo awesome, I don't want it to die!

So... TEMPTING!!!!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103681


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

good overclocking assasin. I would also like to know how long it takes to kill a CPU at that voltage, but I dont know.  Thats abuse


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161285

I'm thinking of going with that. I'm just worried about the cas8. I like the price tho.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> How long would it take for a CPU to burn out running 1.6v 24/7? I'm almost interested in doing this to see if having a CPU at that voltage really kills it.



my 945ES ran its whole like at 1.65v



ShadowFold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161285
> 
> I'm thinking of going with that. I'm just worried about the cas8. I like the price tho.



buy my 2x2GB D9JNM kit!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2009)

You said you didn't have any awhile ago.. What do they do? Heatspreaders?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> You said you didn't have any awhile ago.. What do they do? Heatspreaders?



i have a pair of team xtreme heatspreaders if i can find i'll send 1800 cas7 i just got them two days ago.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice,Nice and NICE CD!!!!! 
what would ya'll recommend.... higher Bus speed or multi?.... i can run 250ish bus at stock multi.... any input? whats faster overall with the PII 940?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

for me was a higher fsb then multi on the 940

do a combo of fsb with multi


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161285
> 
> I'm thinking of going with that. I'm just worried about the cas8. I like the price tho.


They are slow mate... Cas 8? 1400mhz? wth man?..... there are better than that with lower cas and around the same price....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> for me was a higher fsb then multi on the 940
> 
> do a combo of fsb with multi


thanks ASSassin.... im running 18x multi 210bus and at 15x 250 with volts the same im getting pretty clost to the same marks using mark06....any other ideas?
im running PCI-e @ 124MHz


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> They are slow mate... Cas 8? 1400mhz? wth man?..... there are better than that with lower cas and around the same price....



cas 8 1800 he is looking at those because i posted them in another thread they carry the same samsung HCH9 chips that the kits that push up to 2100-2200 cas 8 on intel's


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

i put my pci at 101mhz
havent really touched that 
try 
17 x 225


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i put my pci at 101mhz
> havent really touched that
> try
> 17 x 225


na likes lower multi.... and with 125 PCI-e it really moves along... i can come real close to a 4870x2 with my 38x2 with similar clocks


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2009)

cdawall said:


> cas 8 1800 he is looking at those because i posted them in another thread they carry the same samsung HCH9 chips that the kits that push up to 2100-2200 cas 8 on intel's


coming from you i hear what your sayin CD


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> na likes lower multi.... and with 125 PCI-e it really moves along... i can come real close to a 4870x2 with my 38x2 with similar clocks



hmm might try it on my 4870x2

i think you hit the highest that chip will go 
i went 3.8 and that was it no matter how much i threw at it 
-------------------------------
New board time
ASUS M4A79T Deluxe AM3 DDR3 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363
vs
GIGABYTE GA-MA790FXT-UD5P AM3 DDR3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128377
its only a $10 difference between the 2


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2009)

at 15x250 im able to run stable NB and HT link speed at x11 = 2750MHz not bad id say


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> hmm might try it on my 4870x2
> 
> i think you hit the highest that chip will go
> i went 3.8 and that was it no matter how much i threw at it
> ...


4ghz is the best i can get but its got a big wobble in it mate.... i run 124MHz pci-e just cus the bios and AMD recommends setting it to that for higher system performance.... well with the m3a32-mvp deluxe mobo that is..... also under chip set under PCI E config i set the gpp slot power to 75w..... never had any problems using it that high


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> hmm might try it on my 4870x2
> 
> i think you hit the highest that chip will go
> i went 3.8 and that was it no matter how much i threw at it
> ...


imo i love the Asus mobo your looking at.... i got a huge feeling she'll kick azz bro!!!!!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> imo i love the Asus mobo your looking at.... i got a huge feeling she'll kick azz bro!!!!!



i was checking that out too lol


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 12, 2009)

CDA what CPU is that?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> CDA what CPU is that?



x2 550


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2009)

cdawall said:


> my 945ES ran its whole like at 1.65v


Doesnn't count. Wasn't in long enough to measure the long-term effects of high voltage.


----------



## DV8tion (Jun 12, 2009)

CDA is an abusive parent to his electronics ... I try to keep my stuff at least a month before I kill it.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Doesnn't count. Wasn't in long enough to measure the long-term effects of high voltage.



it ran like 1.5 months like that lol


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2009)

My next PII:






Can't wait to get it!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2009)

Are you shittin me??


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

Whats is that?


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2009)

They are unmarked, handpicked 955's... I think.  I've sent emails, so hopefully I'll get some answers (hopefully a chip) very soon!


----------



## DV8tion (Jun 12, 2009)

What !?! Ohhh my goooonesss must have item. I ... I mean ... just OMG !!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2009)

I heard they were X6 CPU's


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 12, 2009)

if there X6 i will be needing one.

TWKR???????


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

twkt = tweaker? 
Hmm 
anyone want a 955?


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 12, 2009)

I found out my GTX 285 is bottlenecked at the CPU, the only way to get a Second GTX 285 to even change my 3dmark06 scores is to run the test @ 3800mhz+ it takes about 3750 to get 1 to be fully openned up.

Damn powerfull cards to cap out the cpu


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> twkt = tweaker?
> Hmm
> anyone want a 955?



I want a 955, but I'll most likely get one of these for free


----------



## DV8tion (Jun 12, 2009)

http://forums.legitreviews.com/about21694.html ... If Gomeler likes them I am sure I want it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

hmm 
these are hand picked 955 which can clock higher then normal ones

what should be the price ?
955 = $245
955 twkr = $350

??


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm hoping the 955 goes down in price first. Sell these new chips for under $300.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

they are made for enthusiast so the price will be high unless amd sticks to low price for performance


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> My next PII:
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/twkr.jpg
> 
> Can't wait to get it!!!!!!



that looks similar to a box i got


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 12, 2009)

we need a free mini 350 chevy blower to stick to the top of our cases when we buy them!


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2009)

The TWKR version may be a hoax according to VR-Zone and the oblivious email I recieved back from my contact.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> The TWKR version may be a hoax according to VR-Zone and the oblivious email I recieved back from my contact.



i was thinking the same thing 

but you never know it could be like the i7 cpu thing which in the end was true


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> The TWKR version may be a hoax according to VR-Zone and the oblivious email I recieved back from my contact.





Assassin48 said:


> i was thinking the same thing
> 
> but you never know it could be like the i7 cpu thing which in the end was true



AMD ships there stuff in a much different box and a TWKR edition is not something AMD would sell the would come up with a non-gay name for it like the BE+ or just call it a FX chip


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

955 tweaker edition 
Its on Crack so get ready for some high clocks 

LOL


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2009)

using the M3A79-T mobo with PII 940..... i was running Prime and i noticed Cpuid voltage was ramping up the cpu voltage from 1.45 to 1.50v any one have any ideas why this happens and also in the bios i see CPU Tweak... whats it for?


----------



## peach1971 (Jun 13, 2009)

> in the bios i see CPU Tweak... whats it for?


 It activates the old TLB "workaround":



> Before Phenom's original release, a flaw was discovered in the translation lookaside buffer (TLB) that could cause a system lock-up in rare circumstances. Phenom processors up to and including stepping "B2" and "BA" are affected by this bug. BIOS and software workarounds disable the TLB, and typically incur a performance penalty of at least 10%.[3] This penalty was not accounted for in pre-release previews of Phenom, hence the performance of early Phenoms delivered to customers is expected to be less than the preview benchmarks. "B3" stepping Phenom processors were released March 27, 2008 without the TLB bug and with "xx50" model numbers.[4]


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd_phenom#Background




> i noticed Cpuid voltage was ramping up the cpu voltage from 1.45 to 1.50v any one have any ideas why this happens


 Maybe the app just sucks in a way. 

My Phenom II varies from 1.33V to 1.35V = +/-0.02V
(Everest log html > zip)

***​
Well, some hours ago, I played around with the new RAM BIOS settings of my board (since last update):





GeIL Ultra DIMM http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/ram/geil-ultra-plus-1gb-pc6400/4

*EDIT: Zero voltage difference here when CPU-ID is running.*


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> AMD ships there stuff in a much different box and a TWKR edition is not something AMD would sell the would come up with a non-gay name for it like the BE+ or just call it a FX chip



You would be surprised cda. ;-)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 13, 2009)

Wellp, my 920 is maxed at 3.85GHz. Anything after that is not really bootable. I even tried 1.65v for 3.87GHz, nothing. So, at 1.55v, 3.85GHz is the highest. 1,050MHz OC, can't complain too much. 

Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=585563

As for stress testing so far, 3.7GHz (1.55v) is the highest that it will run WPrime.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=585587






As for temps, my idle ranges from 32-36c. It really depends if my AC is on or not. Load temps never pass 50C, usually sits around 49.5C. Higher CFM fans would greatly reduce my idle and load temps, I'm still rocking the 120mm Noctua 48 CFM fans. 65+ CFM fans would definitely reduce my temps, but i wanted my setup to be semi-quiet. I'm pretty satisfied with the 920. So many people overlooked it due to the 940 (I don't blame them), but at the time of release it was the better bargain imo.


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 13, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Wellp, my 920 is maxed at 3.85GHz. Anything after that is not really bootable. I even tried 1.65v for 3.87GHz, nothing. So, at 1.55v, 3.85GHz is the highest. 1,050MHz OC, can't complain too much.
> 
> Validation:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=585563
> ...



You got me beat man... I can't ramp this boards FSB over 250Mhz.
Oh well, I only bought this to tide me over till the PII FX
-
I decided to drop timings on my RAM to 4-4-4-8-14-1T @ 1.8V and its still running strong after a 12hr Memtest run... ;-\


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 13, 2009)

TWKR=tweaker?


----------



## Super XP (Jun 13, 2009)

Can't wait for AMD's BullDozer CPU's.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyKrSfBZw_Q


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Can't wait for AMD's BullDozer CPU's.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyKrSfBZw_Q



Hyper Threading for 2012, that should be interesting!


----------



## DOM (Jun 14, 2009)

so need some help ocing this 920 idk what im doing


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

If i have my 955 @ 3.9 and run wcg and get no bsod does that mean stable?


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 14, 2009)

usually yes. if all cores are maxxed out.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

they all go from 40 to 100% here and there but not 100% all the time


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> they all go from 40 to 100% here and there but not 100% all the time



I would OCCT Linpack it then...


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

i will give it a shot lol
i will probably get bsod as soon as i launch it lol

3.9 @ 1.46 aint gonna be stable


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i will give it a shot lol
> i will probably get bsod as soon as i launch it lol
> 
> 3.9 @ 1.46 aint gonna be stable



It may be... some 955s are getting 4Ghz on 1.35v.  You never know.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

right now i am running 3.9 @ 1.45
so far 5min stable in occt 
looking good temps around 43-44


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 14, 2009)

Looking good assassin


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

Quick update 
My res started leaking because one of the fittings wasnt screwed in all the way so i drained it 
and redid the whole setup

My 3.9 wasnt stable @ 1.45 so i bump the volts and now it sits at 44-45 i think its the water so it should go down a little more

i have the whole setup on my desk makes it easier the having it in a case plus i sold this msi gd70 so it will be easier getting ready to ship 

will be back with more updates


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 14, 2009)

How does 3.8 Ghz at 1.424v idle and 1.46ish under load sound? I haven't tried lowering the vcore more, but I think I should 

Nb is at 2.6 with 1.2875v. I tried 2.8, but couldn't get stable and at 3.0 it wouldn't boot even with 1.35v. Will have to play with it more.

ACC is on auto. I assume it will help me, but haven't researched it much, yet.

edit: Lowered vcore another notch, but it locked in OCCT. I assume b/c vcore was jumping from 1.42-1.44.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe I'm slow, but I just found PhenomMsrTweaker. I can finally make my own p states for idle and load and it stays active. Cool n quiet is disabled when more than the stock voltage is applied.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> it ran like 1.5 months like that lol



That's not long term. It's no where near long term.

It took 6 months for my Brisbanes to show degradation signs from 1.55v. And then their degradation was extremely rapid, and they soon died.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That's not long term. It's no where near long term.
> 
> It took 6 months for my Brisbanes to show degradation signs from 1.55v. And then their degradation was extremely rapid, and they soon died.



i know that it was sarcasm


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 15, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> You got me beat man... I can't ramp this boards FSB over 250Mhz.
> Oh well, I only bought this to tide me over till the PII FX
> -
> I decided to drop timings on my RAM to 4-4-4-8-14-1T @ 1.8V and its still running strong after a 12hr Memtest run... ;-\



That bites Flyordie.  . I'm trying to reach 3.6 100% stable with 1.46v. Doesn't seem promising, hah :shadedshu


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

HAHAH
My msi gd70 died

it just turned off by itself 
i turn it on but just shuts off
sometimes it will load windows and freeze 

wow


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 15, 2009)

The nb solder joints are failing


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> The nb solder joints are failing



working on a rma and see what happens

is this solder fix?


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> working on a rma and see what happens
> 
> is this solder fix?




Well the nb uses fcbga which has shitty resistance to stress. The joints crack easily.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Well the nb uses fcbga which has shitty resistance to stress. The joints crack easily.



hmm
its weird it was working fine all night crunching then i turn it off for a few mins then BAM shut down.

well the egg can rma it for me, so its off to msi and see.
they should be able since they have 2 year warranty.


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> hmm
> its weird it was working fine all night crunching then i turn it off for a few mins then BAM shut down.
> 
> well the egg can rma it for me, so its off to msi and see.
> they should be able since they have 2 year warranty.



Heh my DFI board did that when it died. So yeah nb.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

i got accepted for an rma from msi 

i will be moving to intel side after the board gets back


----------



## cdawall (Jun 15, 2009)

i just ordered an athlon II 250 to play with look for DICE this weekend


----------



## cdawall (Jun 16, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=587151







thats on air BTW


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 16, 2009)

have you tried unlocking all 4 cores on it yet?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> have you tried unlocking all 4 cores on it yet?



i have to force load a mod BIOS on my mobo to do it so no i have not lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 16, 2009)

ahh 

i think its upgrade time again LOL

the you know what shipped out today lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 16, 2009)

Woot. Feels great to be back on the red team.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 16, 2009)

how much is your 4870x2 oced to ?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 16, 2009)

Default clocks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Default clocks.



HERESY


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> HERESY



I've got the torch and firewood. Who has the stake?


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 16, 2009)

Introducing the Winner of the Intel Lanfest DesertBash 09 CPU Magazine Case MOD Contest!

ME!

Prize: Intel Core I7 965 Extreme + A chance for $1500 in the finals for the year!

I will post links once the story goes public on modders-inc or cpu magazine sites.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 16, 2009)

That is AWESOME Master!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 16, 2009)

Gratz Master. Glad to see you enjoy both sides of the playing field. (Intel and AMD).


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 16, 2009)

the cost of the I7 965 could build me another kick ass phenom 955 rig!


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 16, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> the cost of the I7 965 could build me another kick ass phenom 955 rig!



lol, I was gonna say that.. (Sell the i7 965 for some dough before the i5 series hits...) but decided not to since maybe you might end up wanting to use it for a build...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd sell it and upgrade my AM3 rig  Crosshair III, 8gigs of 1600mhz DDR3, 955..


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 16, 2009)

more like 2 more GTX 285s for my TRI SLI motherboard, my current 285 is so very lonely...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2009)

Psssht! I'd sell the Phenom rig and build the i7. Sorry fellas, but the 965XE shames all Phenoms.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2009)

Psh, my dads i7 940 doesn't do any better in games than my 720.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Psh, my dads i7 940 doesn't do any better in games than my 720.



Psssht. Of course not. Games are gpu limited, with few exceptions. Play SupCom, or do anything cpu intensive, other than games.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2009)

Other than games? Well yea the i7 would be better. But gaming wise, I'd stick to a Phenom II.


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 16, 2009)

I can buy 3-4 955s with the cost of 1 I7 965X

1 965X does not equal the power of 3-4 PII 955's


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 16, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> I can buy 3-4 955s with the cost of 1 I7 965X
> 
> 1 965X does not equal the power of 3-4 PII 955's



what was your case mod?

congrats on the contest


----------



## erocker (Jun 16, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> I can buy 3-4 955s with the cost of 1 I7 965X
> 
> 1 965X does not equal the power of 3-4 PII 955's



About to say the same thing.


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 16, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> I will post links once the story goes public on modders-inc or cpu magazine sites.



Quote Self


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> I can buy 3-4 955s with the cost of 1 I7 965X
> 
> 1 965X does not equal the power of 3-4 PII 955's





erocker said:


> About to say the same thing.



And what benefit does having 3 or 4 955's serve?


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 16, 2009)

they can out fold 1 965 for the same price!


----------



## erocker (Jun 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> And what benefit does having 3 or 4 955's serve?



Excessiveness!!!


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 16, 2009)

I want a HexCore Phenom II damnit.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2009)

Well if you are a folder, then I can't argue, but having 3 or 4 extra 955 rigs can serve no other purpose, except this:



erocker said:


> Excessiveness!!!



lol


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 16, 2009)

Actually, i can install linux on them, Then VMware Cluster, then install Windows XP x64 to the VMware instance, and have a 4 socket 16 core Beast of a machine! FTW


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2009)

cdawall has just earned more of my


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 16, 2009)

My 955 is on the Way... Lets see what ma trusty, ghetto-customized Loop will do to this Baby...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> Actually, i can install linux on them, Then VMware Cluster, then install Windows XP x64 to the VMware instance, and have a 4 socket 16 core Beast of a machine! FTW



But then it wouldn't be very practical for anything graphics related. Would kind of defeat the purpose if you like to game.


----------



## tjwo94 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ordered my Crosshair III today....did you????


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 17, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Ordered my Crosshair III today....did you????



I hate you ! LOL

how much was it with shipping?


----------



## tjwo94 (Jun 17, 2009)

214$ ish


----------



## DV8tion (Jun 17, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> 214$ ish





Assassin48 said:


> I hate you ! LOL
> 
> how much was it with shipping?



I hate both of you 
Jealousy is ugly I know but what the heck ...


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 17, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> 214$ ish



wow that was actually pretty good price

i was going for the deluxe for 213 ship

too bad i wont be messing with amd for a while 

DV8@ LOL


----------



## tjwo94 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, but I have yet to decide what ddr3 ram and video card to stick in it. (Finally switching from nvidia to ati)  Can't make up my damn mind. I would like to try that Wintec 2 gig-2 stick set cdawall had great success with but I have yet to hear if their 4 gig-2 stick set works just as well, cause well... I want the 4 gigs.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227447

and two of these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131140


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 17, 2009)

Pictures of the BFG Tech NVidia GeForce GTX 285 OC 1GB diss-assembled!

My purpose of diss-assembly was to cleanup the factory Thermal paste,
and do it right with Arctic Silver 5.  I am posting now with the card fully
assembled and working!


The card without the cooler, the Die is enourmous!







The business side of the triple heatpipe equipped cooler!






The Face of the Cooler without the VGA Board!






Side-by-Side lineup of the Cooler Assembly and the Graphics Processing Assembly!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 17, 2009)

i think you want to show us something... but i cant see it somehow


----------



## Fatal (Jun 17, 2009)

Your images are not showing up Master}{ I just applied some to my cooler temps still suck 

Edit: can see now must have been my work computer.


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 17, 2009)

Calling the gurus...will this ram set work with a gigabyte or asus mobo? Am asking as it says 1600 OC in most of the specs:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146812


----------



## Fatal (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you for visiting Newegg.com. We apologize for your inconvenience. The page you requested is unavailable.

If your problems persist, we may have a server issue. Please contact us to report the page you attempted to reach, and we will assist you as soon as possible.

I get that error when I tried to view the memory you are thinking of buying mav2000


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 17, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> I can buy 3-4 955s with the cost of 1 I7 965X
> 
> 1 965X does not equal the power of 3-4 PII 955's



I wonder how much PII 940's you can buy with the i7 965 prize tag, let alone i7 975's.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588131


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmmm...why didnt that work right the first time...anyway here goes:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146812

And cdawall...thats some cracking numbers.....


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2009)

pics of my rig
















my liquid of choice for DICE 99.99% alcohol





















pushed the holy hell outta the HTT on this one






max bus speed i could squeeze outta her


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 17, 2009)

wow cd... nice!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 17, 2009)

I set DRAM in the bios to 667 and it shows up as 400 still
Anyone wanna help a brotha out?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I set DRAM in the bios to 667 and it shows up as 400 still
> Anyone wanna help a brotha out?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090617/Capture014820.jpg



turn off the mobo completely then turn it back on see if that helps


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 17, 2009)

Did that twice already


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 17, 2009)

Boots at 1066 at least  just gotta get 1333, or even 1600, working.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 17, 2009)

hmm could be a bios issue

Is your bios up to date?


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 17, 2009)

so how does the 720BE fit into the mix of things?
how high does it overclock on the AMD overdrive tool?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't know I just got it. I'll update it later tho.



El_Mayo said:


> so how does the 720BE fit into the mix of things?
> how high does it overclock on the AMD overdrive tool?



If you're gonna build a gaming rig, Phenom II 720 is the way to go IMO. Most I've seen do 3.6, or 3.9 if you get a good one. Haven't used AOD, always OC in the bios.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 17, 2009)

oh okay
so.. despite it's.. triple core-ness
it's not far behind the quads?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 17, 2009)

in gaming no

But its always nice to have a quad

You get that extra core so backgroud things can still run while gaming


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 17, 2009)

Most games only use two cores, some use 3(like Left 4 Dead), but most only use 2 of my cores.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Most games only use two cores, some use 3(like Left 4 Dead), but most only use 2 of my cores.



well.. what if in the next year 3 cores becomes used in all new games?
buying the 720 doesn't seem so "future proof" now that i think about it


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 17, 2009)

Nothing that's out now is future proof. A few years from now we could all have 8 core CPU's and 16gb of ram on 16 core HD 9990's, buy what's cheap and awesome right now and enjoy it


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 17, 2009)

hmm.. good point..
it does sound pretty snazzy for the price..


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2009)

installing drivers on my crosshair II formula  

hopefully this mobo can break 5.06ghz :shadedshu


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome, I can do 3.6ghz with less voltage


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 18, 2009)

I still can't get my ram higher than 1066. When ever I set it to 1333 or 1600, it will read as 400(800 DDR) in Windows and in the bios after I save


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 18, 2009)

if you overclock does it increase idle power consumption?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 18, 2009)

If you have AMD Cool & Quiet on, no. When the CPU is not under any load, it will clock down to 800mhz with like 0.8v and that will use less power and keep it cool under idle.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2009)

A little info i found on a question i had a hard time getting answers for....
In the bios there's a setting for MICRO CODE UPDATION... You need to set it to disable unless your using an older Phenom cpu with known TLB bug....ASUS for some strange reason by defualt sets the micro code to enable....(why is beyond me) , CPU TWEAK from what i've found says it's suppose to tighten up the cpu's timings when set to ENABLED..... some say disabling it allows for higher clocks but the proof isnt out there....


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 18, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> A little info i found on a question i had a hard time getting answers for....
> In the bios there's a setting for MICRO CODE UPDATION... You need to set it to disable unless your using an older Phenom cpu with known TLB bug....ASUS for some strange reason by defualt sets the micro code to enable....(why is beyond me) , CPU TWEAK from what i've found says it's suppose to tighten up the cpu's timings when set to ENABLED..... some say disabling it allows for higher clocks but the proof isnt out there....



Source of this Enlightenment?


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, source please!  I remember seeing some performance benefits to having Micro-Code adaptation enabled, though my memory isn't the best.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2009)

from the asus forum http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...1&model=M3A79-T+Deluxe&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2009)

well my M4A78T-E appears to be dead


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> well my M4A78T-E appears to be dead



What did you do to it haha


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 18, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> What did you do to it haha



wrong question more like

what didn't he do LOL


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> What did you do to it haha





Assassin48 said:


> wrong question more like
> 
> what didn't he do LOL



ran the cpu frozen for 6 hours and cpu@1.625v


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> ran the cpu frozen for 6 hours and cpu@1.625v



the 550be ?

you should send it to me 

my pot is lonely


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> the 550be ?
> 
> you should send it to me
> 
> my pot is lonely



ship my pot already 

and yes 550BE and i have a AX2 II 250 sitting on the desk to!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> ran the cpu frozen for 6 hours and cpu@1.625v



It died after a 6 hour benchsession, yes? at insane Volts?^^ thats even too much for my 65nm x2 

did i got that right?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> ship my pot already
> 
> and yes 550BE and i have a AX2 II 250 sitting on the desk to!



i have another one lol

you should be getting it soon


did you dice the 955?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i have another one lol
> 
> you should be getting it soon
> 
> ...


yea it did 4.9ghz


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yea it did 4.9ghz



crazy


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> crazy



it wasn't that great of an overclocker i ran pi on my 550BE @ that clockspeed albiet it crashed during saving


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> it wasn't that great of an overclocker i ran pi on my 550BE @ that clockspeed albiet it crashed during saving



coud be the board


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> coud be the board



and whats a better mobo?!

nvm ordering a crosshair III off the egg tonight


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 19, 2009)

oh.. so CPU overclocking is limited by the motherboard.. not the cpu chip?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 19, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> oh.. so CPU overclocking is limited by the motherboard.. not the cpu chip?



it all depends on

cooling , chip , mobo and ram 

how about the crosshair III cdawall
its the big brother of your mobo


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 19, 2009)

Crosshair III or GTFO


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Crosshair III or GTFO



what about the UD5P ?

i want to see some reviews on 

M479AT Deluxe vs the Crosshair III

they are only a few dollars away from each other


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 19, 2009)

Gigabyte? Ugh no thanks.. I've never had a board that didn't die from them.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Gigabyte? Ugh no thanks.. I've never had a board that didn't die from them.



maybe bad luck or it could be...

the user 
LOL
JK

-------------
The higher end mobo or low end?
the UD5P looks like a really solid board


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

ok im ordering the crosshair III all you punks now buy my crosshair II and M4A78T-E


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> ok im ordering the crosshair III all you punks now buy my crosshair II and M4A78T-E



FINALLY

you decided to upgrade your mobo


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 19, 2009)

I _want_ the M4A, but I only have 115$ and I need a 4gb kit. This 2gb thing is kinda a PITA when doing a lot of things at once.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I _want_ the M4A, but I only have 115$ and I need a 4gb kit. This 2gb thing is kinda a PITA when doing a lot of things at once.



sell some stuff


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm out of stuff to sell  Dry season is here for me sadly


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

i'm selling them $80 a pop


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 19, 2009)

intel's better  and cdawall agree's


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 19, 2009)

You just like Intel because macs use them


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> intel's better  and cdawall agree's



well it is kinda true


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

M4A78T-E is dead however my crosshair II is just fine









now the ram is bad now but it is going to be a surprise for all of you if it oc's well


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> You just like Intel because macs use them



hells yeah

look at my sp all intel all nvidia


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> hells yeah
> 
> look at my sp all intel all nvidia



my HTPC is better


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

athlon II X2 250 on crosshair II formula on DICE

highest clockspeed











highest bus speed






pifast






super pi






wprime 32m






sciencemark 2






3Dmark2K1SE


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 19, 2009)

have you tried unlocking all 4 cores on that 550 yet?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> have you tried unlocking all 4 cores on that 550 yet?



it can and they unlock just fine


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 19, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65012

like my few ideas for a system build and a system upgrade?

ok at that link i have i have 2 machines, the first one is for the new one, the second is to upgrade this current one to.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 19, 2009)

Why is it rejected?

@ eida
whats the parts list ?


----------



## RobotDarren (Jun 19, 2009)

Before I go anywhere, here's my specs:

AMD Phenom II X4 920 (currently at 3.3GHz)
Asus M3a78-T 790GX(0903 BIOS)
Corsair XMS2 PC6400 800MHz 4096MB RAM
EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 SC(Always changing clocks, check screens for updated ones)
Western Digital Black Series 500 GB sata HDD
Zalman HP-850 850w Semi Modular PSU
Windows 7 Ultimate x64 RC(build 7100)
CoolerMaster V8 CPU Cooler
NZXT Tempest Midtower

Pics for e-peen purposes:












(Last two are with old 8800 GT though)

Anyway..

I have my Phenom II rig running fine at 3.3GHz, blasting through all my games at great frames, but I still expected to squeeze a higher OC out... 

So I came here to ask, are there any special OC'ing tips you guys have? Anyone here with the same/similar mobo getting better overclocking results?

Let me know if you guys need any more information... I had little problems OC'ing my X2 6000+, but I didnt really have to change too many things for that.. My Phenom II seems to be a bit more picky..

Here's the BIOS settings I'm using:





Vantage Score:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1155122





3dMark06 Score:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11221486





It seems to be 100% stable at these settings(runs all day, on and off gaming, and I used AMD's OC tool for 6 hours using the stability test), but I cant seem to get it much higher...

To be honest, I dont really know what I'm doing in the way of tweaking voltages... Can I please get some help?


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is my System FTW!!!!!!!

BTW these pictures are taken from the Judges of the Intel DesertBash CPU Magazine Case MOD Contest shortly AFTER i was declared the WINNER!!!!
Last Saturday 6-13-2009

http://www.modders-inc.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=3092

heres a Teaser:


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 19, 2009)

cable management really bad 

lol


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 19, 2009)

Cables Are the only way they will reach inside that big case!!!!!!

All i could do was bundle them nicely.

BTW these pictures are taken from the Judges of the Intel DesertBash CPU Magazine Case MOD Contest shortly AFTER i was declared the WINNER!!!!
Last Saturday 6-13-2009


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 19, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> Cables Are the only way they will reach inside that big case!!!!!!
> 
> All i could do was bundle them nicely.



time to break out the solder and heat shrink with some sleeving 

and do some dremel work too
-----------------------------

whats the case mod?


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 19, 2009)

Done the dremel work on the back side panel to accomidate the hard drive racks i added, look at the back panel!

Hit the LINK above and look at the rest of the pictures, that one was just a teaser!  Must READ not watch just pictures lol.

http://www.modders-inc.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=3092


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 19, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> Done the dremel work on the back side panel to accomidate the hard drive racks i added, look at the back panel!
> 
> Hit the LINK above and look at the rest of the pictures, that one was just a teaser!  Must READ not watch just pictures lol.



the link wasn't there


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 19, 2009)

it was there first then i added the pic

Here it is again!
http://www.modders-inc.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=3092


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 19, 2009)

then you better dont see my case... better cable management, but:

2 arctic cooling fans on the outside of the sidepanel pushing air in (Case is Silver)

6 pounds copper pipe behind it, linked with a mass of hoses, 2 radiators in it (Me and a Friend forced it to be nearly round)

5-6 unfixed fans in the case, standing,lying and hanging everywhere where they are needed

a 2 meter long flexible copper pipe, wrapped around the whole case in one loop

 there you go

edit: really nice case, i like the mixture of colours you used


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> then you better dont see my case... better cable management, but:
> 
> 2 arctic cooling fans on the outside of the sidepanel pushing air in (Case is Silver)
> 
> ...



i have a mini wc setup so when i bench on water 

my "work in progres" has some cable mangement and dremeled holes for wires
-----------
pic plz i want to see


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 19, 2009)

my wc is so big it occupies at least a casesize, if not more (its wider, but smaller)

but due too its big nature, it cools well (and it was Prizeless...)


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 19, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> it was there first then i added the pic
> 
> Here it is again!
> http://www.modders-inc.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=3092



do they give out other prizeS?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Why is it rejected?
> 
> @ eida
> whats the parts list ?



no idea i ran it thru saved and online validation and neither worked :shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

rig pics from last night


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 19, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i have a mini wc setup so when i bench on water
> 
> my "work in progres" has some cable mangement and dremeled holes for wires
> -----------
> pic plz i want to see



i will try to get a cam ready and score some shots, its definetly nothing complicated but its kinda different from other radiators i saw^^


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

new mobo on its way


----------



## DOM (Jun 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090619/Capture101.jpg
> 
> new mobo on its way



you know if you had a Newegg.com Preferred Account  you gert rush for free 

also why 2day whats one more day  and if it comes from MEMPHIS, TN i would of got mine in 2 but no one was home lol


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

DOM said:


> you know if you had a Newegg.com Preferred Account  you gert rush for free
> 
> also why 2day whats one more day  and if it comes from MEMPHIS, TN i would of got mine in 2 but no one was home lol



i work wednesday and UPS wont drop off until ~5pm on tuesday my day off so you wouldn't get any benchmarks on 3 day


----------



## digibucc (Jun 19, 2009)

ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe 790FX/SB750
Phenom II 940
Scythe Mugen II CPU Fan
ATI Radeon HD 4870 512mb
6gb DDR2 1066 5-5-5-15

Media Center PC, on 42: HDTV
24/7 Stable at 3.3GHz
Made it to 3.9 on air, stable - but no need to keep it that high for now.


----------



## DOM (Jun 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i work wednesday and UPS wont drop off until ~5pm on tuesday my day off so you wouldn't get any benchmarks on 3 day



who siad you have to sleep


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

DOM said:


> who siad you have to sleep



lol thats what i forgot to do last night trying to get DICE benchmarks off of my X2 250


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 19, 2009)

digibucc said:


> ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe 790FX/SB750
> Phenom II 940
> Scythe Mugen II CPU Fan
> ATI Radeon HD 4870 512mb
> ...



I have the same cpu/mb setup  I did 3.4 on stock V, but didn't care to even try for higher. I'm being lazy and haven't done pass 3.8 :shadedshu  But I just run it at 800 mhz and let it bump itself to 3.8 with cool n quiet and msrtweaker.


----------



## RobotDarren (Jun 20, 2009)

Could I please get some help guys?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 20, 2009)

RobotDarren said:


> Could I please get some help guys?



bump cpu core to 1.45v and push the bus speed up may need to drop the ram divider down


----------



## RobotDarren (Jun 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> bump cpu core to 1.45v and push the bus speed up may need to drop the ram divider down


Which one exactly is the CPU core voltage? I've fiddled with almost all of the voltages and cant get past like 3.32GHz...

And is the ram divider the "ganged/unganged" bit?

I read here that setting it to unganged could possibly improve performance, so I just did that on my last reboot..


----------



## cdawall (Jun 20, 2009)

RobotDarren said:


> Which one exactly is the CPU core voltage? I've fiddled with almost all of the voltages and cant get past like 3.32GHz...
> 
> And is the ram divider the "ganged/unganged" bit?
> 
> I read here that setting it to unganged could possibly improve performance, so I just did that on my last reboot..



i run unganged on mine always have never really messed with that. processor voltage needs to be around 1.4-1.45v and your processor to NB needs to get changed try and keep its speed near 2000mhz for now you can tweak it higher later. you get NB speed by multiplying NB multi and HTT clock


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm thinking of grabbing this kit now
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231193
It's cheap, 1600 stock. I could probably get the timings to 8 or 7 with a little voltage.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm thinking of grabbing this kit now
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231193
> It's cheap, 1600 stock. I could probably get the timings to 8 or 7 with a little voltage.


Pretty high timings 
nice thou.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 20, 2009)

shadow does that new board clock any higher? whats ddr3 like is it worth the money if you have a good ddr2 kit


----------



## cdawall (Jun 21, 2009)

1st boot with phenomII 910







VIN1=real cpu volts


----------



## DOM (Jun 21, 2009)

is 1.44v okay on these Q's for daily use ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 21, 2009)

Anything below 1.55v is


----------



## DOM (Jun 21, 2009)

okay i had oc my parents rig to 3640Mhx at 1.44v


----------



## cdawall (Jun 21, 2009)

and boot number two 3.8ghz all four cores  stable enough that i'm posting on it right now


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 21, 2009)

That's great for a 910. It's identical to a 940. Now, I wished I had got the 910 haha.


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090621/Capture109.jpg
> 
> and boot number two 3.8ghz all four cores  stable enough that i'm posting on it right now



CD what version of K10stat is that?  It looks totally different than mine.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 21, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> That's great for a 910. It's identical to a 940. Now, I wished I had got the 910 haha.



i cant get it to post at 300mhz HTT its kinda annoying going to pump some volts and see what it does lol



Master}{ said:


> CD what version of K10stat is that?  It looks totally different than mine.



.32 beta


----------



## RobotDarren (Jun 21, 2009)

This cant be right.. That cant be the CPU voltage.. 






By the way, I still cant really get it to boot at much more than 3.3GHz... I'm still not 100% sure which voltage I should be fiddling with... At the moment I'm still using the same settings as on the past page... Any help is appreciated..


----------



## cdawall (Jun 21, 2009)

RobotDarren said:


> This cant be right.. That cant be the CPU voltage..
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2ewiioz.jpg
> 
> By the way, I still cant really get it to boot at much more than 3.3GHz... I'm still not 100% sure which voltage I should be fiddling with... At the moment I'm still using the same settings as on the past page... Any help is appreciated..



list off your settings and VIN1 on my mobo and your mobo will be different on mine it is the vcore on yours it is different


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 21, 2009)

The MBs are funky. Mine doesn't report 12v correctly. Every program says my 12v rail is 10v.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 21, 2009)

there is my X4 910


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I am about to take the plunge and get a 955 BE.. Think my X4 920 would sell @ $130 shipped (Comes with stock HSF, Warranty pamplet and the original box.)
Please note that it has not been pushed above 1.5V ever in its entire lifetime in my hands since I bought it back in January from Newegg. Batch # 0849.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 21, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I am about to take the plunge and get a 955 BE.. Think my X4 920 would sell @ $130 shipped (Comes with stock HSF, Warranty pamplet and the original box.)
> Please note that it has not been pushed above 1.5V ever in its entire lifetime in my hands since I bought it back in January from Newegg. Batch # 0849.



The go for 130 brand new, just fyi. In the US, that is.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm seeing 150$ on newegg man


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm seeing 150$ on newegg man



Considering I bought it for $199.99. ;-(


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 21, 2009)

Har har my 720 was 90$  Best purchase, EVER.


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Har har my 720 was 90$  Best purchase, EVER.



Well, its either the 955 BE or the FX 990... not sure whether to just keep waiting or take the plunge now...


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know how you do it cd lol I'm getting a Crosshair III and a 955 soon!


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't know how you do it cd lol I'm getting a Crosshair III and a 955 soon!


Whut happens to you 720?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll probably keep it. I wont be able to make any money off it..


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'll probably keep it. I wont be able to make any money off it..



Depends... lol.. Remember, I am in the market for a BE.. but depends how much voltage you shoved through it...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 22, 2009)

I've done up to 1.65v, but only for a few minutes. It doesn't go any higher than 3.7ghz, tried everything.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't know how you do it cd lol I'm getting a Crosshair III and a 955 soon!








i have stacks of those


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 22, 2009)

Clear CMOS button = the shit


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090621/IMG_0504.jpg
> 
> Clear CMOS button = the shit



i just keep hitting the reset button on my mobo till it boots up again lol


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2009)

still moving up!


----------



## wojo (Jun 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Har har my 720 was 90$  Best purchase, EVER.



So did you get your 720 here in town, if so you willing to let me on on the place I had to pay around $160 a pice for each of the two I got.
Bob


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 24, 2009)

wojo said:


> So did you get your 720 here in town, if so you willing to let me on on the place I had to pay around $160 a pice for each of the two I got.
> Bob



Nope, some Canadian guy


----------



## wojo (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks was worth a try.
Bob


----------



## cdawall (Jun 24, 2009)

this is on all 4 cores BTW






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591808


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 24, 2009)

How much voltage?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> How much voltage?



1.525v


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm that sick of 2gb  I might try and do a 6gb config. Have all 4 stick running 1066 7-7-7-20, would that work?


I got this kit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231193


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 24, 2009)

that's what my samsung are at


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 24, 2009)

Just to remind everyone in PII OC'ers Club members : in 1st half of August i'll have enough cash for that 940 i crave to put my hands on (updated BIOS to 1901 for my M3N-HT Deluxe, btw) & start the OC'ing sessions. By end of the same month gonna get TRUE, so until then i'm stuck with CPU's stock cooler. (not that it's bad) 

See you all on TPU & HWBot's pages in 1st half of August. Hope the CPU's serial # will allow the 1.4/1.5v overvoltage & 3.8/4.0GHz OC with TRUE. \m/


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 24, 2009)

3d06 keeps crashing on the cpu test

i get no bsod it just closes down


----------



## cdawall (Jun 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> 3d06 keeps crashing on the cpu test
> 
> i get no bsod it just closes down



one of the cores is unstable


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> one of the cores is unstable



so up volts a little ?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> so up volts a little ?



might work could be the temps getting to it


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 24, 2009)

42-43C
i will bump volts and test again


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 24, 2009)

Speaking of temps, I finally got better TIM and high rpm fans on my rad, my idle is 29C and full load is 44C. I'm going to see if I can do runs at 3.85GHz. I'm still pimping the 920, good CPU.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 24, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Speaking of temps, I finally got better TIM and high rpm fans on my rad, my idle is 29C and full load is 44C. I'm going to see if I can do runs at 3.85GHz. I'm still pimping the 920, good CPU.



nice temps thats what i am hitting on my 955

i upped the volts by 1 notch and it did 3d06 
3.9 @ 1.42  GPU @ stock 
http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=480AEE5BC78872A797E83FDE8570F0DE


----------



## Evo85 (Jun 24, 2009)

Add me in. See my system specs for details....


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 24, 2009)

Assassin do you have the paid version of 3Dmark06


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope

i do have a Vantage key in my inbox from a PNY contest


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 24, 2009)

You posted the wrong link, that link will add your score to anyones paid profile.  Its used when logging in.

I clicked your link, and now the score shows up on my Profile!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11294190

and in comparison, your CPU-Score is Being held back BIG time!
if you benched @ 3.9 ghz, and got 5316 cpu score
My run on WinXP X64 @ 3.8 produced 5718

Your board or your settings are broken


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2009)

Just use the PrtScn button and take a screenshot of the results like they do in the 3dMark06 thread.  We all know your scores are bullsh*t Assassin.   I kid.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> You posted the wrong link, that link will add your score to anyones paid profile.  Its used when logging in.
> 
> I clicked your link, and now the score shows up on my Profile!
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11294190





erocker said:


> Just use the PrtScn button and take a screenshot of the results like they do in the 3dMark06 thread.  We all know your scores are bullsh*t Assassin.   I kid.



Wow i never new that 

LOL
i will post screens from now on


----------



## jaredudu (Jun 24, 2009)

Got a Phenom 2 955 BE today. Yet to see how I can overclock this baby. Zalman 9900 cooler.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 24, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Speaking of temps, I finally got better TIM and high rpm fans on my rad, my idle is 29C and full load is 44C. I'm going to see if I can do runs at 3.85GHz. I'm still pimping the 920, good CPU.



lol did you see my X4 910?


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Wow i never new that
> 
> LOL
> i will post screens from now on



Read the second part of my last post, about your CPU-Score


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 24, 2009)

Master}{ said:


> your CPU-Score is Being held back BIG time!
> if you benched @ 3.9 ghz, and got 5316 cpu score
> My run on WinXP X64 @ 3.8 produced 5718
> 
> Your board or your settings are broken



i can do a xp run if you want 

XP shows higher then win 7 and vista 
i will do an xp run in a few mins need to install it 

might as well test out the new CCC


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> XP shows higher then win 7 and vista



BTW, XP doesnt show faster, it is faster!

Windows XP has the Power of X
Vista got stuck with V and 7 wasnt even good enough for a good name or acronym, just 7


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol did you see my X4 910?



Don't rain on what little parade I have, lol
*Edit:* The 910 is 95w isnt it? 920 is 125w, its going to run hotter no? cd, pmsg me what settings your using to get your HT to run so high. I have the M4A78-E and I'm at a HT wall of 277, 276 is the highest bootable. I've done everything, can't get passed it. I want to hit 3.9 DAMMIT.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 24, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Don't rain on what little parade I have, lol
> *Edit:* The 910 is 95w isnt it? 920 is 125w, its going to run hotter no? cd, pmsg me what settings your using to get your HT to run so high. I have the M4A78-E and I'm at a HT wall of 277, 276 is the highest bootable. I've done everything, can't get passed it. I want to hit 3.9 DAMMIT.



it may run cooler out of the box but i got 1.5v running thru its pullin just as much as yours is.

drop your memory bus down to 1:1 (DDR400) and see if it boots over 277


----------



## cdawall (Jun 25, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=592418

new DICE run


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 25, 2009)

ALL HOLD on the 955 purchase.. Price Drop is supposed to take effect soon. ;-)
Est Retail Prices- 
$169.99-179.99 for the 945
$199.99-209.99 for the 955
If the price drop I got in the e-mail are correct... I may end up buying a 955BE. ;-)


----------



## cdawall (Jun 25, 2009)

lookie at the HT link speed


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 25, 2009)

damn, nice cda. I found my HT wall btw, its 278. NOTHING makes 278 work, 277 booted with a tiny vcore increase.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 25, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> damn, nice cda. I found my HT wall btw, its 278. NOTHING makes 278 work, 277 booted with a tiny vcore increase.



thanks you should be able to push higher 278 is really low....


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 25, 2009)

I need some help getting my ram to 800mhz  






When ever I set it to 800mhz, it will go back down to 400mhz on boot.. Even when I set the timings and voltage correctly it just defaults down to 400 instead of 800 for some reason. I'm on the latest bios, this sucks!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thanks you should be able to push higher 278 is really low....
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090624/Capture032.jpg



Yah, I saw that earlier and my eyes did this number O_O . That is a VERY nice HT. I tried lowering the multi and still a no go. Doesn't want to boot at 278. Hrmm.. voltage increase time... going to test more tonight. I know my water setup is more than capable of handling temps, its just the board wanting to go higher. I KNOW the CPU can, the batch I have has hit 4.0 on air.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 25, 2009)

im in!

lets see what this baby does


----------



## jaredudu (Jun 25, 2009)

I have the same processor. Could not get it past 3.7 stable. Let me know howfar  you get.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im in!
> 
> lets see what this baby does



I'm seeing a temp of 23F in that screenshot, open your windows Velvet!!!! lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 25, 2009)

these are celsius. im german you know?^^


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> one of the cores is unstable



How can it be figured out that core can be unstable ? Will enabling the DownCore in BIOS will help ? (reffering to ASUS mobos)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> these are celsius. im german you know?^^


 doh, sorry. I'm American, you understand, hah


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 26, 2009)

ah, thats no problem, im animal friendly


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2009)

xanlord said:


> How can it be figured out that core can be unstable ? Will enabling the DownCore in BIOS will help ? (reffering to ASUS mobos)



use K10stat and run them all at a lower clock than push each core up individually and see were it becomes unstable use core affinity in task manager to force prime95 or something along those lines to use only the core you want tested


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I need some help getting my ram to 800mhz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anyone


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> anyone



just bump the bus speed to 1600 the BIOS may not be stable with 1600 yet


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 26, 2009)

What bus speed would I need? I suck at math.. But, before with my elpida sticks which only had a JDEC thing for 533, they wouldn't do 666, so I'm guessing it only reads jdec stuff, how do I disable that?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What bus speed would I need? I suck at math.. But, before with my elpida sticks which only had a JDEC thing for 533, they wouldn't do 666, so I'm guessing it only reads jdec stuff, how do I disable that?



might not be able to but for you to run DDR1600 using the 1333 memory divider you will need a 240HTT


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 26, 2009)

Ouch, I'll probably have to run some voltage to the NB with that much huh.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 26, 2009)

Can't get it to post with it at 240. Tried a lot of things, changing the CPU speed so it's closer to stock, same with the HT link, voltages..


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Can't get it to post with it at 240. Tried a lot of things, changing the CPU speed so it's closer to stock, same with the HT link, voltages..



try 225 and set the ram 1333 7-7-7-21-24 should give you the same as 1600 cas8


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 26, 2009)

lol I will later, I just put my elpida's in with my g.skill for 6gb, only runs at 1066 because of the elpida tho.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2009)

pics from last bench session


----------



## mdm-adph (Jun 26, 2009)

Holy hell -- new to this thread -- do you have a CPU-Z shot from your 5GHz run?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> Holy hell -- new to this thread -- do you have a CPU-Z shot from your 5GHz run?








that was on my M4A78T-e not my crosshair III


----------



## mdm-adph (Jun 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/588131.png
> 
> that was on my M4A78T-e not my crosshair III
> 
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/588131.png[/url]



Thanks!  That's a good an endorsement for the Asus M4A boards as I was looking for -- was probably going to be buying one soon for a build.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/588131.png
> 
> that was on my M4A78T-e not my crosshair III
> 
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/588131.png[/url]



LN2?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> LN2?



Dry Ice.

Hey cd, try breaking your DICE chunks up a little better. Can sometimes give you a degree or 2, and makes it a bit easier to manage with less waste.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> LN2?



DICE



Wile E said:


> Dry Ice.
> 
> Hey cd, try breaking your DICE chunks up a little better. Can sometimes give you a degree or 2, and makes it a bit easier to manage with less waste.



i was being lazy lol


----------



## Wile E (Jun 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> DICE
> 
> 
> 
> i was being lazy lol



 Guess there's not much to say about that. lol.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Guess there's not much to say about that. lol.



when i started i dump in the powder i made smashing the DICE up that was really good for temps


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2009)

Unlocked mah core!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2009)

mod bios or asus bios?


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2009)

Asus 1303 bios. There's even an "Unlock core" setting.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> Asus 1303 bios. There's even an "Unlock core" setting.



lol found it in the CH3






to bad the chips not stable over 2ghz now


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol found it in the CH3
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090626/Capture044.jpg
> 
> to bad the chips not stable over 2ghz now



Lol, it's like a s754 quad core!


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, the idea on my 920 now is... figuring out what would happen if I stripped the 2 extra pins... and put it in an AM3 board... the DDR3 controller is listed as "ACTIVE" (1 in the DDR3 Address Space, 0 means off) in the EEPROM after a successful flash.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> Lol, it's like a s754 quad core!




lol yep! i think i'm going to sell it and try my luck again or get my ass in gear and order a 955...



Flyordie said:


> Well, the idea on my 920 now is... figuring out what would happen if I stripped the 2 extra pins... and put it in an AM3 board... the DDR3 controller is listed as "ACTIVE" (1 in the DDR3 Address Space, 0 means off) in the EEPROM after a successful flash.



send it to me i will try it and send you my 910 in return


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol yep! i think i'm going to sell it and try my luck again or get my ass in gear and order a 955...
> 
> 
> 
> send it to me i will try it and send you my 910 in return



lol, if I sent it to you would probably OC it to hell and back... ;-)  My neighbor has an AM3 board and some DDR3 I can use... will try it there first since when I use that I won't need to cut the pins. ;-)
and the fact I will probably be selling it soon anyway..... Shadow knows what I am in the market for. ;-)


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 27, 2009)

Best I could do, not very stable though.






Now trying to see whats the lowest V's I can get with 3 Ghz @ 4 cores. Am down to 1.25 right now, with prime running in the background.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Best I could do, not very stable though.
> 
> http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/9522/92705710.jpg
> 
> Now trying to see whats the lowest V's I can get with 3 Ghz @ 4 cores. Am down to 1.25 right now, with prime running in the background.



4ghz out of that CPU is not bad, it is a tri core you know 

3ghz at 1.25v, not bad at all.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 27, 2009)

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/4571/screenlfl.jpg

got not too far... i somehow have problems to get 3.9-to 4.0 stable (in xp,vista crashed instantly at 4.0)

only got 4050 on one core, and 3220 on a second stable... but im somehow limited by temperature (crappy, very massive Tt-Block...i suggest...) on 1,53 im very quick at 65c°.... 

on ddr 800 and 667 my board doesnt reaches more than 240ht... nb isnt adjustable (though it seems to increase with core overvoltage) ,neither nb voltage... its at 1800 tho...any suggetions for this hopeless case? (until a new block)


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2009)

i have a coolermaster V10 on the way so i should be able to slip 4.2ghz stable on my 550BE on air


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks.... And I'm on air right now on a biostar mobo,wonder if it will be any better on an asus III or a gd70 plus ddr 3.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Thanks.... And I'm on air right now on a biostar mobo,wonder if it will be any better on an asus III or a gd70 plus ddr 3.



you might get an extra 100mhz but not anymore than that


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 27, 2009)

I guess I should just hold on for the next gen chipsets then?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 27, 2009)

cdawall, your methods differ... i have not much options left, to get my ht up... i guess with 300 ht i should be able to push to the 4.0... what do you think?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2009)

you pushing it to get 4ghz stable on air not very many people have done that yet and the ones that have done it have used a UD5P, CH3 or GD70


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 27, 2009)

im on water... but its nothing special, though i have 2 medium quality rads, a 120 and a 2x120... plus some copper tubing, as semipassive cooled/rad/reservoir/whatever... but water isnt too hot.... the block seems to have problems with heat transfer (yeah i know, thermaltake sucks... but it was cheap, and cooled my x2 more than adequatly,need a cooler with jet impingement)


----------



## tjwo94 (Jun 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> you pushing it to get 4ghz stable on air not very many people have done that yet and the ones that have done it have used a UD5P, CH3 or GD70



I have pushed the HT on the CH2 up over 300, but even with nice water cooling and running the ram 1:1 at the lowest speed possible, I haven't been able to get my 955 to boot at 4.0 or better. I can get most things in the 3.9 range, nothing stable, but my best stable clock is 3.825ghz 14.5 x 263.9

Not terrible, HT and NB running at 2638 and memory at 527 1:2 (1054mhz). I use this 24/7 and could probably push the NB higher on this board if I wanted, havn't tried with this particular clock yet. 

I'm dissapointed 4.0 will not boot, and I haven't been able to try it on the CH3 yet, need video and ram for it still. I'm actually afraid it just wont be able to do it at all and that will just piss me off. I might have to send it to you cdawall and see if you can get it over or not.    Maybe it is just my current board/ram combo/ limitations, or perhaps I just got a decent, but not great chip.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> I have pushed the HT on the CH2 up over 300, but even with nice water cooling and running the ram 1:1 at the lowest speed possible, I haven't been able to get my 955 to boot at 4.0 or better. I can get most things in the 3.9 range, nothing stable, but my best stable clock is 3.825ghz 14.5 x 263.9
> 
> Not terrible, HT and NB running at 2638 and memory at 527 1:2 (1054mhz). I use this 24/7 and could probably push the NB higher on this board if I wanted, havn't tried with this particular clock yet.
> 
> I'm dissapointed 4.0 will not boot, and I haven't been able to try it on the CH3 yet, need video and ram for it still. I'm actually afraid it just wont be able to do it at all and that will just piss me off. I might have to send it to you cdawall and see if you can get it over or not.    Maybe it is just my current board/ram combo/ limitations, or perhaps I just got a decent, but not great chip.



even my old 955BE could boot at 4ghz hmmm what volts you running?


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, cda.. it booted... but one of the DDR3 controllers is shot.  So it only booted if sticks were only in slots 1 and 3. 
Red= where the RAM was placed... 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128392
 GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3 AMD 770

||||


----------



## tjwo94 (Jun 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> even my old 955BE could boot at 4ghz hmmm what volts you running?



I have run 1.55, even pumped 1.6v once using an ice bucket for extra cooling. 
Ram runs as much as 2.18-2.2v(currently 2.14) and stays cool and stable. 

HT has run up to around 1.46-1.48 on auto trying to hit 4.0. (currently at 1.33) 
SB runs around 1.34-1.36 (currently 1.20) 


I had the same issues with the 940.

I havent been bashful about pushing the volts, the CH2 takes it very well and is within factory specs.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Well, cda.. it booted... but one of the DDR3 controllers is shot.  So it only booted if sticks were only in slots 1 and 3.
> Red= where the RAM was placed...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128392
> GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3 AMD 770
> ...



is there something wrong with that nothing wrong with a free DDR3 upgrade even if it only works in two channels its still in dual channel right?



tjwo94 said:


> I have run 1.55, even pumped 1.6v once using an ice bucket for extra cooling.
> Ram runs as much as 2.18-2.2v(currently 2.14) and stays cool and stable.
> 
> HT has run up to around 1.46-1.48 on auto trying to hit 4.0. (currently at 1.33)
> ...




no idea then i have 4ghz stable for my 24/7 on my 945BE ES chip when i had water running on my crosshair II but it was one hell of a loop


----------



## tjwo94 (Jun 28, 2009)

You wanna crack at it? I'll send the thing to ya to play with a bit, If it can't do it, im gonna sell it and get a different one to run on the CH3 when I get the rest of my parts. If it can do it on your board and not mine, there is something wrong with my hardware, but that means it should run on my CH3.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> You wanna crack at it? I'll send the thing to ya to play with a bit, If it can't do it, im gonna sell it and get a different one to run on the CH3 when I get the rest of my parts. If it can do it on your board and not mine, there is something wrong with my hardware, but that means it should run on my CH3.



lol i would love to but i leave for vacation shortly and after that i ship out


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> you pushing it to get 4ghz stable on air not very many people have done that yet and the ones that have done it have used a UD5P, CH3 or GD70



thx for the headsup on good overclocking boards.


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, it is dual channel. ;-)  It was a failure overall since it wouldnt "boot to OS" cause Windows didn't recognize the architecture.. AKA- RSOD.


----------



## wojo (Jun 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> Asus 1303 bios. There's even an "Unlock core" setting.



I upgraded to the 1303 bios and my wont unlock the 4th core I must of just got a chip that could not be unlocked maybe I'll have better luck with my other 720.


----------



## Master}{ (Jun 28, 2009)

Beta K10 Phenom Overclocking Calculator, you can use it to see how all the different speed settings interact with each other!

I just made this in about 1 hour.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 28, 2009)

I got 4025 on 2 cores stable, but on 1,440... more voltage seemed to increase the problem, one notch of voltage more in bios, wasnt stable anymore,somehow... not even on 2 cores...

i flooded my rig yesterday, during rearrangement of my cooling loop... my cheap thermaltake-res mutated to a waterfall, because the refill cap somehow broke... i had to use a thinner o-ring to be allowed to screw the cap, at least a little tight..... im a lucker though, my rig was shut down, and i pulled power cord immediatly. at least i now know why my case has holes at his bottom...

i hope i get 4ghz stable when i have new block... temperatures seem to affect stability a lot...

im trying to improve... but im not too unpleased with actual results:


----------



## RobotDarren (Jun 29, 2009)

Sitting at 3.5GHz, seemingly stable... Stable enough for 3dMark06 anyway... 






I know it's 100% stable at 3.4GHz, so if I cant keep this clock stable, I'll just drop it back down...

I was also able to post at 3.8GHz no problem, but I cant get into windows without using more than 1.50 VCore, which I'm not too keen on...






What VCore is safe for long term use? I plan on keeping this setup, or at least the mobo, CPU, and ram, for up to a couple years... Is it safe to keep it at 1.5 volts for that long?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 29, 2009)

above 3.9 things definetly get problematic... crashes go more random...


----------



## reverze (Jun 30, 2009)

What is everyones temps looking like right now?

I just moved rooms from downstairs to upstairs and it is much hotter in the new room I am located in.

I used to have about 33c idle and now I have 49c.. Not sure what my new loads are yet but I used to get about 56c full load running my chip at 3.7 all the time..

Sound about right or too hot?


EDIT:

Downclocked my processor from 3.7 to 3.2 and no change really..


----------



## Wartz (Jun 30, 2009)

reverze said:


> What is everyones temps looking like right now?
> 
> I just moved rooms from downstairs to upstairs and it is much hotter in the new room I am located in.
> 
> ...


The hot weather is affecting me too.

30~c to 40c idle, 40c to 50c under load.

x4 940 @ 3.7

Even dropping to stock clocks does not really help a lot, 5deg at most.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 30, 2009)

between 35-40 idle, and 53-55 under load... on 3.8-3.9

ambient is about 22-26c...


----------



## reverze (Jun 30, 2009)

running Orthos 100% all four cores getting 61c @ 3.2 w/ ZALMAN @ 1620RPM..


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

i'm sitting in a climate controlled room, gotta love central air, but my pc at 1.535v 3.85Ghz is idling at 33 or so and loads at 40-42 under a fuzion v2.0 block and 2x120mm rad.   i'm still trying to push for 4.0 or higher stable clocks but i'm worried about the voltage that i can give the p2 940.  

under water could anybody give me a safe everyday voltage i can push it too..


----------



## reverze (Jun 30, 2009)

A/C really has no effect in this room when my PC is running. Still is hot as shit in here..


----------



## reverze (Jul 1, 2009)

Down to 45c today Idle..


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2009)

The core temperatures definitely aren't correct, but I suspect the CPU temp is. Soon I'm going to try stuffing a water loop in this case.

Settings in BIOS:
CPU VID: 1.4
NB VID: 1.2
DDR3 Voltage: 1.9
NB Voltage: 1.24
HT Voltage: 1.2

Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1333 6 6-6-20 1.8v @ 1600 7 7-7-20 1.9v


----------



## reverze (Jul 1, 2009)

hey respect your AMD rig..

clean that mess up


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2009)

What mess are you speaking of? The dead parrot laying on the floor, or the cable management? The parrot is fake (maybe) and fell from the ceiling fan while I was taking the picture and the hardware was put in that case minutes ago only to be removed again.


----------



## reverze (Jul 1, 2009)

O_O..

both..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 1, 2009)

oh, there must be something wrong with your sensors... my temp seem normal so far.. tho i have a 955... but this should be somehow temperature behavior related,uh?

edit: ignore aux, its broken since bios update


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2009)

Mounting the pump and res to the case now. All of the hardware is out. I think I'll stick some adhesive tie straps to the backside of the PSU and bend all of the wires down and back, won't be able to see them, though all the lower slots on the mobo will be obstructed. Not using them anyways. It's going to look really cramped with all of the w/c stuff in here! 



Velvet Wafer said:


> oh, there must be something wrong with your sensors... my temp seem normal so far.. tho i have a 955... but this should be somehow temperature behavior related,uh?
> 
> edit: ignore aux, its broken since bios update



Definitely. The cores read way too low, my ambient temp is 23c so either that Xigmatek is doing the impossible or the temps sensors don't work. If I'm not mistaken it's best to keep the CPU (socket) temperature under 45c.  Either way, the Xigmatek is out and a nice D-tek fuzion is taking it's place. I just did a case swap because I wanted something smaller, here is the old one:


----------



## reverze (Jul 1, 2009)

much better


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2009)

i need to cable manage my stystem it would require maybe moving it from the side of the desk and disconecting everything and the fact its a non modual is annoying

ive got the cable ties and the time to do it maybe tommorow

ive got the cpu at 3.6ghz on 1.425v, the boards okay for mid range its like budget enthusiast i didnt expect much going into it


----------



## cdawall (Jul 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> Mounting the pump and res to the case now. All of the hardware is out. I think I'll stick some adhesive tie straps to the backside of the PSU and bend all of the wires down and back, won't be able to see them, though all the lower slots on the mobo will be obstructed. Not using them anyways. It's going to look really cramped with all of the w/c stuff in here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hello rocketfishy  meet rocketfishy


----------



## DV8tion (Jul 1, 2009)

He he he I think I have that same HK receiver in my garage.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 1, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> He he he I think I have that same HK receiver in my garage.



funny


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2009)

nice case mines is alright a bit loud and defo not sleek looking


----------



## DV8tion (Jul 1, 2009)

CD it's out there cause my freakin remote goes nuts on the volume ... tried everything to fix it. Sucks best sounding rec. I have ever owned.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 1, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> CD it's out there cause my freakin remote goes nuts on the volume ... tried everything to fix it. Sucks best sounding rec. I have ever owned.



order a new remote


----------



## Wile E (Jul 1, 2009)

cdawall said:


> order a new remote



Or better yet.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...CODE=GOOGLEBASE&cm_mmc_o=VRqCjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE


----------



## DV8tion (Jul 1, 2009)

I did but the problem it seems is in the motor that turns the knob. HK doesn't sell components unless you are an authorized service center. So I guess I'm stuck having the worlds greatest garage sound system.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 1, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I did but the problem it seems is in the motor that turns the knob. HK doesn't sell components unless you are an authorized service center. So I guess I'm stuck having the worlds greatest garage sound system.



Oh. That sucks. Just snip the power lead to the motor. Only manual volume after that, but better than a receiver that never turns down. lol.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 1, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596395

4.12GHz, but for some reason it isnt valid and the FSB is wrong. 


I will try another version of CPU-Z later with hopefully some better clocks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 2, 2009)

the CPU is being misread


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 2, 2009)

No doubt about that, it tells me its a Shanghai core when its a Deneb. 

I've had it upto 4.25GHz with 1.52v but that was only SS stable....I will push for some more with  higher volts as its under water so heat isnt an issue. 


Screenshot of the CPU:







RB-C1 Stepping = 945ES, not an Opty.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 2, 2009)

temperatures?


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 3, 2009)

Water and I'm in the basement.

17'C idle, 29'C full load.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 3, 2009)

I ended up joining the i7 club fellas. :'(. Parted out my rig, bunch if i7 goodies on the way.
DFI T3eH8, i7 920 (D0), 3x1GB HyperX DDR3 2000MHz, and a Noctua NH-U12P cooler. Should be interesting.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 3, 2009)

acid, which block do you use? how do you achieve such temps?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Water and I'm in the basement.
> 
> 17'C idle, 29'C full load.


bad sensors? unless your sitting around 12c ambient temp with huge rad and fans


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 3, 2009)

I sit in the basement, its about 10 - 15'C in here depending on the day...today was around 13'C.

1/2" ID tubing and a Feser 360 Exchanger with 3 Scythe S-Flex fans on it going flat out...the block is a Koolance CPU-355.

I get very good flow and water pressure with my setup and that surely helps the temps.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I sit in the basement, its about 10 - 15'C in here depending on the day...today was around 13'C.
> 
> 1/2" ID tubing and a Feser 360 Exchanger with 3 Scythe S-Flex fans on it going flat out...the block is a Koolance CPU-355.
> 
> I get very good flow and water pressure with my setup and that surely helps the temps.


Nice.. i see its working for ya


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I sit in the basement, its about 10 - 15'C in here depending on the day...today was around 13'C.
> 
> 1/2" ID tubing and a Feser 360 Exchanger with 3 Scythe S-Flex fans on it going flat out...the block is a Koolance CPU-355.
> 
> I get very good flow and water pressure with my setup and that surely helps the temps.



Not a bad setup. I bet a Dtek or HK block would give you another couple degrees under load.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey if you want to donate a block to me, Wile, I'll take it.  


I snapped one of my Bitspower compression fittings (don't ask) so I ended up ordering some new ones and another set of high flow fittings to bridge the two 4870's....that will surely aid flow between the cards.

I cant wait until winter; -30 - 45'C outside....the antifreeze will be making an appearance and the rad will be moved outside.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Hey if you want to donate a block to me, Wile, I'll take it.
> 
> 
> I snapped one of my Bitspower compression fittings (don't ask) so I ended up ordering some new ones and another set of high flow fittings to bridge the two 4870's....that will surely aid flow between the cards.
> ...



You should forget the compression fittings altogether, and go with bitspower fatboys all the way around.

And if I get an HK block, I'll give you dibs on this Fuzion V1 for dirt cheap.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 3, 2009)

I like how tidy the compressions are vs the normal fitting...they look better and I already own them.....what am I going to do with 10 compression fittings when no one buys anything in Canada? 

Gimme a PM about that Fuzion and we can talk about it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 3, 2009)

and i wondered about your temperatures... the next place near germany where theres so cold, is Russia.... or near the Pole... in fact, you can save the money on a water chiller... 500 bucks more, but half your ass frozen ;-)


----------



## cdawall (Jul 4, 2009)

anyone else use K10stat or AOD to create custom pstates?








that is mine when i am sleeping and its downloading puts the core@.94v ~800mhz and pulls around 20w on the cpu


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2009)

nope.... aod is what im used to.... Hey CD how you liking the Crosshair III?
Im thinking of getting it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2009)

you got a link to K10 stat?
any thing i should be aware of using it?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 4, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> nope.... aod is what im used to.... Hey CD how you liking the Crosshair III?
> Im thinking of getting it.



CH3 is as badass as they come just be aware ram is taking some work to get clocked up so far 32m stability stop with 1600 cas6 and 1800 cas7 eventhough the sticks can do cas7 2000 they just wont break 1800 stable 



fullinfusion said:


> you got a link to K10 stat?
> any thing i should be aware of using it?



google it its the geocities page that pops up i use .34b


----------



## tjwo94 (Jul 6, 2009)

Once my sweet DDR3 RAM gets here from cdawall and my 2 4890's from Newegg, I'll be posting some Crosshair III benchies with my 955.


----------



## Lethalrise750 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey guys, What is the default *CPU-NB Voltage/VID*?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 6, 2009)

when i try to reach more than 3.9, most times i get confronted with irql_not_less_or_equal, telling me that usbport.sys or realtek HDaud.sys failed... sometimes both at the same time... where to search for the problem?

EDIT: i forgot, there is another bsod, which tells PFN_LIST_Corrupt. but definetly more rare than irql-faults


----------



## Wile E (Jul 6, 2009)

irq not equal errors usually point to ram and/or chipset. Lower your ram speed.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 7, 2009)

tried that. i get 4 ghz on 2 cores max.

i suggest sb... the realtek device is integrated in it, and the usb is too...
but my board got no sb volt...even if its supposed to be


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 7, 2009)

Lethalrise750 said:


> Hey guys, What is the default *CPU-NB Voltage/VID*?



1.2V
I have my NB running 1.0V @ 1,980Mhz so.. idk it varies. Default is 1.2V.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2009)

tjwo94 said:


> Once my sweet DDR3 RAM gets here from cdawall and my 2 4890's from Newegg, I'll be posting some Crosshair III benchies with my 955.



it show up yet? its in PP for your tracking?


----------



## tjwo94 (Jul 7, 2009)

cdawall said:


> it show up yet? its in PP for your tracking?



I don't have it yet, It's in Kansas at a sort facility.


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm having no fun with my PII as my radiator sprung a damn leak. I'm having thoughts of putting the Intel rig on the sidelines and pairing the 4890 with the AMD rig and using that... Ahh sweet boredom..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm having no fun with my PII



dito.

but i would be happy to have a hole in a rad, compared to my bios-probs

EDIT: I think i never bought hardware and were that unpleased, tho the parts THAT function, are very good


----------



## tjwo94 (Jul 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> it show up yet? its in PP for your tracking?



Got the D9's today. Looks good, thanks a lot!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 8, 2009)

heads up for the Phenom II overclockers. I'll be posting a PII 955 for sale this evening.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2009)

What ver of K10stat should a person use? and any tips when using it?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm having no fun with my PII as my radiator sprung a damn leak. I'm having thoughts of putting the Intel rig on the sidelines and pairing the 4890 with the AMD rig and using that... Ahh sweet boredom..


speaking of rads.... i noticed there is a small amount of white scale things my  rez.... the same as you would see in the rad of your automobile.... if i drain it and fill the system full of vinegar and run the pump for a while to circulate the fluid....will it besides clean the inners out? and will it discolor the green uv reactive hose?
I don't know where its forming since im using the recommended coolant...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> speaking of rads.... i noticed there is a small amount of white scale things my  rez.... the same as you would see in the rad of your automobile.... if i drain it and fill the system full of vinegar and run the pump for a while to circulate the fluid....will it besides clean the inners out? and will it discolor the green uv reactive hose?
> I don't know where its forming since im using the recommended coolant...



i just noticed your thanks to me in your system specs 


hey and what white scale thing are you talking about?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i just noticed your thanks to me in your system specs
> 
> 
> hey and what white scale thing are you talking about?


Just showing a bit of respect CP... its been in there a while bro and the scale thing.... its tiny particles that have come from somewhere in the system..... its a build up of something...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Just showing a bit of respect CP... its been in there a while bro and the scale thing.... its tiny particles that have come from somewhere in the system..... its a build up of something...



picture maybe?  PM me if you want to keep this thread on topic.

and thanks for the respect.  once i get use for the tracers again which will be soon, you'll have your respect once again


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 9, 2009)

It's mineral deposits like calcium and lime. What you need to do is run Distilled water in the Watercooling Loop so you dont have to dip the radiator every so often.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2009)

I kinda like the new Cpuid...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> It's mineral deposits like calcium and lime. What you need to do is run Distilled water in the Watercooling Loop so you dont have to dip the radiator every so often.


yeah but isn't the TT coolant free of all the minerals?


----------



## sinar (Jul 10, 2009)

*New CPU*

Just installed my new system


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

sinar said:


> Just installed my new system
> 
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/9519/screenshot373.jpg



interesting 

The twkr should be @ 1.44v


Its nothing personal but since your new and have no post before ,  i think its a fake


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah def call bs on that, show us a pick of you holding the box or something with tpu on a sheet of paper?? and your handle here and maybe, just maybe i'll believe you


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2009)

guess he isn't really one of the sub 100 people in the world to have one of these hehe


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

its funny because he joined today just to post that LOL


----------



## sinar (Jul 10, 2009)

I up vcore and multiplier


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2009)

right hehe

anybody konw if it's safe to pump 1.6v into my 940 if i'm under water??


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> right hehe
> 
> anybody konw if it's safe to pump 1.6v into my 940 if i'm under water??



I wouldnt go past 1.56


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2009)

kk temps are really good about 32c idle 48 under stress 1.525v 3.9ghz, i wanna post for 4 and try for some stability but it isn't lookin good


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> kk temps are really good about 32c idle 48 under stress 1.525v 3.9ghz, i wanna post for 4 and try for some stability but it isn't lookin good



what are you using to get that high ?
fsb x multi or just FSB or just Cpu multi

@sinar

I still dont believe


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2009)

fsb and multi
here is a screen for you


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

Is it just me or is your screen shot blurry ?

I wouldn't go any higher then 1.55-1.56 for 24/7

try 15x256 = 3.840 and see if its stable 

also did you bump your northbridge voltage ?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah nb seems fine, i'm stable well into 3.9, maybe 3.95, but i havne't really done much true testing for complete stability so i'm still working on it, but i'dl ike 4 so bad lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> yeah nb seems fine, i'm stable well into 3.9, maybe 3.95, but i havne't really done much true testing for complete stability so i'm still working on it, but i'dl ike 4 so bad lol



lol i would like 4ghz too 

do some prime95 see if its stable 

3.9 is really good for a 940


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 10, 2009)

Quick SS of my temps....just the CPU on water at the moment as both my XFX 4870's need some RMA action and I'm using my HIS 4870 for now on stock air.






It's about 9'C in here right now...only about 12'C outside...summer my ass. :shadedshu


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah i'll keep working at it


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

acid
is that your 945 ES ?


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2009)

nice work man


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have got to say to both of you

Nice Job on those overclocks!


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 10, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596395

1.52v on water.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596395
> 
> 1.52v on water.



Thats a really good oc on water!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2009)

thanx assassin


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 10, 2009)

It could do more...lots of volts needed no doubt. 

Need to get these damn cards RMAed so I can get them back under water again.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 10, 2009)

Temps dont go up much when installing updates..thats always good.


----------



## sinar (Jul 10, 2009)

Cpu too hot for air cooling


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice CPU-z bug..go try and fool some other forum.  


Even my 945ES shows up as TWKR in the BETA of CPU-z 1.52...what an idiot.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2009)

hehhe

this kid still posting this shit


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Nice CPU-z bug..go try and fool some other forum.
> 
> 
> Even my 945ES shows up as TWKR in the BETA of CPU-z 1.52...what an idiot.





exodusprime1337 said:


> hehhe
> 
> this kid still posting this shit



Just ignore it before it gets out of control and some one ends up with an infraction


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 10, 2009)

Try it for yourselves:

http://www.filehippo.com/download_cpuz/download/ed6a4620addfce2f14169f801a969047/

CPU-z 1.52 BETA.

We can all have TWKR PII's!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Try it for yourselves:
> 
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_cpuz/download/ed6a4620addfce2f14169f801a969047/
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2009)

awe i still got a 940 be booo hehehhe


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2009)

a little off topic and all but i got bored and ripped all my michael jackson cd's to the pc and to be honest i never listened to this crap but it's pretty damn good lol.


----------



## sinar (Jul 10, 2009)

I hate cheater lol. I'm also want to find out about this cpu.


----------



## tjwo94 (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone want to buy my 955 so I can get another chip to play with pm me!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah but isn't the TT coolant free of all the minerals?



not if your mixing tap water into it.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the added score Shadow.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 11, 2009)

Today i changed TIM, and during cleaning up, wrote my stepping down

its a CACYC AC 0915APMW

Infos about that specific one?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2009)

odd stepping its very old for a 955BE my pre release was a 0918 i think


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 12, 2009)

What do you guys think??

Any idea on how I can get more from this RAM???


----------



## slacker126 (Jul 12, 2009)

just got my PII 550BE in and successfully unlocked all 4 cores...so far got it stable up to 3.52Ghz @ 1.45v but im confident i can get it further


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice like that...the 550be is probably the best proccy at that price point..try and see how far it goes with 2 cores and that vcore.


----------



## slacker126 (Jul 12, 2009)

i made it up to 3.65 before i couldnt get it to make 10 passes in  intelburntest.   for some reason overdrive says the vcore is at 1.30 still, dont know why.





off to see what i can get out of it with those 2 cores


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 12, 2009)

its probably reading it wrong since u have four cores enabled.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 12, 2009)

cdawall said:


> odd stepping its very old for a 955BE my pre release was a 0918 i think



has this any effects? negative or positive? could this be related to my problems reaching the 4 ghz?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> has this any effects? negative or positive? could this be related to my problems reaching the 4 ghz?



newer steppings are clocking higher than the older ones like my X4 910 is newer than that and does 3.9ghz on air


----------



## slacker126 (Jul 13, 2009)

WOOT!!  made it to 3.7Ghz with all 4-cores finally!! just had to pump up the vcore to 1.47 i just wish i could see my temps


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2009)

sinar said:


> I hate cheater lol. I'm also want to find out about this cpu.
> 
> Default setting with various cpuid -  nt spec, cpuz .51 and .52
> 
> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/7531/screenshot380w.jpg



i have seen prerelease 955's do the same thing as this. hell any ES rb-C2 will look the same. its not a twkr chip until you post your name handwritten on a piece of paper next to the top of the cpu that says twkr on it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 13, 2009)

when are you going to bootcamp?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> when are you going to bootcamp?



tomorrow


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 13, 2009)

good luck AF Bootcamp lasts 9 weeks now. (First week is Zero Week=nothing gets done other than orientation)


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 13, 2009)

You can still see your cpu temp with cpuid hardware monitor. download it.


----------



## slacker126 (Jul 13, 2009)

i have it...hardware monitor reads everything at 0C b/c of the cores being unlocked it screws up the diode i guess


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


>



RB-C1 945ES.



cdawall said:


> i have seen prerelease 955's do the same thing as this. hell any ES rb-C2 will look the same. its not a twkr chip until you post your name handwritten on a piece of paper next to the top of the cpu that says twkr on it.



CPU-z bug....nothing more or less.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 13, 2009)

to what bootcamp do you go?

(can you tell me why i get pfn_list_corrupt errors as much as i get rtkhdaudio and usbport.sys errors, when trying to clock over 3.9?)


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

And while your telling Velvet about his problem...can anyone help me with this??







What do you guys think? That look OK??

Any idea on how I can get more from this RAM???


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 13, 2009)

maybe run it unganged... ganged is for single threaded use, i thought

you can try to mess with subtimings, but from what i see, you already did.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

Ganged gives me slightly better Read and Copy speeds....I did mess with the sub timings but I've come to a dead end as far as what I know about memory timing.

I'm hoping some expert memory clocker will point me in the right direction.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> RB-C1 945ES.
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-z bug....nothing more or less.



i knew that  just thought i would point out just how many chips do the same thing



Velvet Wafer said:


> to what bootcamp do you go?
> 
> (can you tell me why i get pfn_list_corrupt errors as much as i get rtkhdaudio and usbport.sys errors, when trying to clock over 3.9?)



USAF bootcamp in san antonio texas



aCid888* said:


> And while your telling Velvet about his problem...can anyone help me with this??
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090712/Capture025372.jpg
> 
> ...



more volts and push the bus higher i ran 1266 on my 945ES but thats were the ram topped out


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

This is a 4GB kit, even though the FlexII's clock well they wont do 1266mhz.

If she didnt have the Mushkin sticks in her rig they would do 1290mhz~ but I want the best ouf of this setup.
Any subtiming tweaks???


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> This is a 4GB kit, even though the FlexII's clock well they wont do 1266mhz.
> 
> If she didnt have the Mushkin sticks in her rig they would do 1290mhz~ but I want the best ouf of this setup.
> Any subtiming tweaks???



my crucial reds were a 4GB kit and did 1266 24/7 a little higher if i pushed them

i haven't played with DDR2 in so long no idea on subtimings...


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

These sticks dont have Crucial (Micron) IC's in them.

They will do 1230mhz @ 2.25v but I aint into killing them when they only need 2.14v for 1200 5-5-5-15.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> These sticks dont have Crucial (Micron) IC's in them.
> 
> They will do 1230mhz @ 2.25v but I aint into killing them when they only need 2.14v for 1200 5-5-5-15.



mine were these

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Crucial/Ballistix_Tracer_Red/

that exact kit actually lol and they did 1266 6-5-6-16 2.2v




cdawall said:


> again the $50 crucial reds are only rated at PC6400 and clock higher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you figure out which cpu i am using?


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

I can have a guess about what CPU. 

Any idea if that 945ES made its way to me in some way or form? I got it from here..it may well of been that one. 

Let me dig up an old Everest screen of bandwidth...


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I can have a guess about what CPU.
> 
> Any idea if that 945ES made its way to me in some way or form? I got it from here..it may well of been that one.
> 
> Let me dig up an old Everest screen of bandwidth...



that one is in the hands of someone on XS and the speed you see in everest was my 24/7 on water (3.9ghz 1.6v)


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

Damn, 1.6v for 3.9GHz?!






Old SS from the E8400 rig.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Damn, 1.6v for 3.9GHz?!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090226/everest2.jpg
> 
> Old SS from the E8400 rig.



i had no temp probs running a MCR320+BIX240 dual res's and a big pump load temps were in the 40C range@1.6v


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

My 945ES loads around 30'C, but the voltage you used surely isnt safe for any period of time?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> My 945ES loads around 30'C, but the voltage you used surely isnt safe for any period of time?



ran that voltage for about a month no issues


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 13, 2009)

No idea on the BSOD´s? not just a tiny bit?


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone play with PhenomMsrTweaker yet? I hope it works well with my HTPC setup.

64 bit: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1472/PhenomMsrTweaker_v1.2_x64.html

x86: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1471/PhenomMsrTweaker_v1.2_x86.html


----------



## sinar (Jul 13, 2009)

Edited


----------



## sinar (Jul 14, 2009)

My cpu likes cold


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2009)

sinar said:


> My cpu
> 
> http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/1392/screenshot388t.jpg



So? What's with whiting it out? It's a chip that says AMD on it, I've seen those before.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 14, 2009)

sinar said:


> My cpu
> 
> http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/1392/screenshot388t.jpg



its just an ES not a twkr i had one of those


----------



## sinar (Jul 14, 2009)

erocker said:


> So? What's with whiting it out? It's a chip that says AMD on it, I've seen those before.


Testing this cpu, it seems like a high leakege cpu


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 14, 2009)

HAHAH a little similar ?

Look
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/350/4/



sinar said:


> Testing this cpu, it seems like a high leakege cpu



We already know that 

Sorry but still dont believe you 
Some Points i find interesting
1. You join and your first post its a TWKR chip
2. You keep posting screens which dont prove nothing
3 we ask you to post a pic with your name next the chip and box yet you post a pic with a chip and whited out


----------



## sinar (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry for my posts that probably not appropriate because of this es cpu. I apologized


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 14, 2009)

um, i dont want to enerve anybody, but is my question somehow unworthy beeing answered? I have a real issue, tho its not too important... its just... i have to know more about the behavior of this chip, and how to break the psychological important 4 GHZ-Mark...  
surely no one has to answer. but it would be really kind...


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> um, i dont want to enerve anybody, but is my question somehow unworthy beeing answered? I have a real issue, tho its not too important... its just... i have to know more about the behavior of this chip, and how to break the psychological important 4 GHZ-Mark...
> surely no one has to answer. but it would be really kind...



I have tried and tried with my X3 720 too and it just won't go. Any time I try going over 1.55v I get no display. 3.9ghz is my limit.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 14, 2009)

if i disable one core my chances will get higher.... but that would be crippling... i feel that the chip is capable of 4 ghz.... i got it 5 iterations (5 iterations is most times hours stable )linpack stable on 2 core with 4060 (and 2 on 800 or so). i also passed several benches without issues.. its just these errors... they begin to haunt me randomly from 3.9 and up... and they change with another... 
pfn_list_corrupt 00000008E, RTKHDAUD.SYS, USBPORT.SYS, sometimes the two sys errors are combined. it seems that a single, or a whole array of drivers get corrupted from one sec to another... i have not figured out how voltage influences it, but it does.

i also got 1 core to more than 4.1... i feel some magic ;-)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

You need to push more voltage through it. I'm not sure what your trying to run 4ghz at, but if your chip is really doing 3.8 at 1.424v then your sitting pretty well, you will most likely need to be close to 1.5v to crack 4ghz though.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 14, 2009)

the problem is: when using 1.5 with these clocks, i leave the 65c° mark... my oldskool-300g- copper-maze-design block fails completly. should be dangerous am i right? the water cant be warmer than 30c° tested it during load with my finger and on my copper pipes (Ghetto Mod). it must be the 2-3 cm thick copper base killing the temps...


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 14, 2009)

Nope u need better cooling..even a good air cooler would give better results than that..my ocz vendetta 2 runs my 720be at 3.5 ghz 4 cores all day at 1.475V, and it does not cross 45-47 degs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the problem is: when using 1.5 with these clocks, i leave the 65c° mark... my oldskool-300g- copper-maze-design block fails completly. should be dangerous am i right? the water cant be warmer than 30c° tested it during load with my finger and on my copper pipes (Ghetto Mod). it must be the 2-3 cm thick copper base killing the temps...



Yeah, you need a better block. If the rest of your loop is good a new block won't break the bank that much.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 14, 2009)

its not high end, but i built it to be capable of diffusing large heat amounts... the water is cool very fast, after it warmed up in linpack... i wanted to buy a heatkiller 3.0, is that a useable block for the PH2?


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 14, 2009)

What pump do you use?

If its the stock BigWater one you are without a doubt stressing the pump with the amount of tube (copper pipe!) you are using...with that much distance to travel the water needs a good pump with a lot of pressure to make it flow fast enough around.

In all honesty I'd sell the ShitWater kit and buy a set of bits for a custom loop, far better investment and your temps will be a mile better, I promise you that.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/BW745/4.html

do you think pump speed really matters that much? in many reviews i read that pump speed doesnt matter as much as block quality..

there is a steady stream in my res... the pump also had enough power to make a mess in seconds (in my room)....

EDIT: a custom loop isnt affordable to me... i will have to buy it part for part, exchanging older components


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Does all that extra copper tubing help cool a lot? I'm not sure, but juding by what acid said, and just thinking about it, that is a lot of pipe and pushing water that distance seems to me like it would be harder on the pump. I'm not sure if the Heatkillers would work, I never really looked at them, I should start looking for a good block myself though, granted mine is providing pretty good temps.


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, first step should be eliminating the copper tubing. I see you have two radiators there, that should be sufficient.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 14, 2009)

Sell the entire BigWater kit, block and everything else you have for water cooling, buy a nice Xigmatek cooler for now and save up over time for some better water cooling parts.

If you do that your temps will be better now and when you get your other loop installed with quality parts in it you wont look back.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Sell the entire BigWater kit, block and everything else you have for water cooling, buy a nice Xigmatek cooler for now and save up over time for some better water cooling parts.
> 
> If you do that your temps will be better now and when you get your other loop installed with quality parts in it you wont look back.



Thats some good advice, I just picked up a Xigmatek 964 for my gf's comp and it's amazing for only $24 you can't go wrong, or you can go for the 1284 if you want to spend a bit more, or the badass Thor's Hammer if you want to go all in.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 14, 2009)

The Copper tubing is the only way to survive this summer... otherwise my water would surely get hot... the two rads werent sufficient enough for 350 ml of coolant... i had temperatures about 50 with an a64 x2 when the rads got slightly dusted... i think the problem is not the cooling loop itself, tho its cheap and underflowed... there is plenty of water coming from the rads back... if it were more, the water would shout shoot straight to the bottom of the res, when its lying... i think the problem is the massive amount of copper between the cool water and the hot chip... look for yourself, the heat would need several seconds to transfer from the chip to the water channel... there is a very tiny amount of cooled surface thereby... a cooler with jet impingment should do wonders, am i right?

Air Cooling is no Option.... i somehow feel bad using it... occupies so much space...

EDIT: I know no one that even has a proc that would need a watercooling unit... no one overclocks..

dont you think if my cooling loop were too weak, my water would be very hot?


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/BW745/4.html
> 
> *do you think pump speed really matters that much? in many reviews i read that pump speed doesnt matter as much as block quality..*
> 
> ...



Both matter.

Bad pump = not enough flow/pressure for effective cooling.
Bad block = restrictive/too thick to cool effectively.


You have a BigWater kit..its not the best ever, we know this...but it can be a start of something good.

Take your BW Rad's, Tubing and Block, add a quality pump such as the Swiftech (Laing) 355 *get rid of that damn copper ghetto pipe* and you have a much better setup as the pump is a key part to any loop and it will no doubt drop your temps due to increased water flow. 

Personally if I were in your situation I'd replace the block too with something better and I would expect your temps to go down even further.


----------



## tonyd223 (Jul 14, 2009)

*965 Announced*

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=19251

Excluding the not-for-retail Phenom II X4 42 Black Edition TWKR, the unannounced but seemingly imminent Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition looks set to become AMD's quickest desktop processor.

We've been wondering how much it'll fetch at retail, considering that the next best thing - a Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition - can now be had for as little as £147. Looking around today, we see that the upcoming 965 Black Edition, given model number HDZ965FBGIBOX, has cropped up at a number of online retailers with prices starting at around £178.

The part, leaked late last month by a listing on the ASRock website, is believed to be clocked at 3.4GHz and features 6MB of L3 cache and a 125W TDP. However, AMD - despite stating that it doesn't comment on unannounced products, rumours or speculation - has told HEXUS that "the info ASRock has on their website was not 100 per cent accurate".

That could imply just about anything, but recent rumours suggest that it's ASRock's quoted TDP that's inaccurate. According to reports, we're hearing that the chip will have a somewhat-toasty TDP of 140W.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 14, 2009)

i would have done the whole thing the other way around, first the block and then the pump... a jet impingement cooler would surely need more operating pressure, but my Tt Block is so unrestrictive, i doubt it would cool much better even with an iwaki... the cooling channels are not surfaced enough... most of the copper wont get cooled much, even when far more than 1200 liters/h are running thru it... look at my block in the review...that should say everything. faster pumps get you cooler water... but only chilled water can help this piece of oldskool shit

EDIT:
What do you have against my pipes? 2,8kg pure copper should surely have any cooling effect, or am i wrong?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 15, 2009)

Clean Rad,   1/2"  output fitting on the pump finally let me Validate 4+ghz 
Please update Shadow.... could you add me the the PII clockers on the top of page one? 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604186


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

can you add me to the p2 list too,please? 

i try to get a validation on 4 ghz too... till now i only tested for linpack stability


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 15, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Both matter.
> 
> Bad pump = not enough flow/pressure for effective cooling.
> Bad block = restrictive/too thick to cool effectively.
> ...


Take Acids advice mate 
 look at the photo of my Bigwater.....I ripped it apart and more less custom fitted the rad..Pump and rez... the only difference from this photo is a Better rad Chickin Patty gave me, Its the same size as the TT model but better, and i cant believe the difference in cooling since i changed the output fitting on the pump...(stock TT pump) i think the output fitting stock was 3/16th and i took it off and put on a 1/2" barbed fitting CP also gave me 
Big Difference!!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

my fittings are 3/8.... shouldnt be too bad

if i buy this pump
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p743_Alphacool-OASE-rotary-pump-12Volt-DC-AP910.html

and this block:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5481_Watercool-HK-CPU-S754-939-940-AM2-Rev-3-LT.html

my temps should improve dramatically?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 15, 2009)

This is what it looks like now..

http://img.techpowerup.org/090714/IM000687353.jpg


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my fittings are 3/8.... shouldnt be too bad
> 
> if i buy this pump
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p743_Alphacool-OASE-rotary-pump-12Volt-DC-AP910.html
> ...


Velvet i know you think there 3/8th fittings.... the tube is 3/8 but the water block fittings and pump output fitting may look 3/8th but unscrew them and you'll see there really 3/16th inner dia 
Im still using the shitty TT brass block with 3/16" fittings but the rad has true 3/8" fittings.... the TT output is now 1/2"...and it really sped up the flow through the system


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 15, 2009)

i just edited the time on my cam ppl.... sry


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

cant i help myself with a drill? that should kill this problem...

how many mm is 3/8? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...usskit-Verschraubung-10-8mm-G1-4--gerade.html

i need to know the fitting size...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 15, 2009)

Add me Shadow! All my info is in the specs.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> cant i help myself with a drill? that should kill this problem...
> 
> how many mm is 3/8? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...usskit-Verschraubung-10-8mm-G1-4--gerade.html
> 
> i need to know the fitting size...


lol... a 3/8" bit


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

lol no... i didnt meant to machine it to the mm... just... drill the shit out of it!! so it has better better flow, u know?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol no... i didnt meant to machine it to the mm... just... drill the shit out of it!! so it has better better flow, u know?


Than take a 1/2" bit and givver shit bro lol


----------



## sinar (Jul 15, 2009)

4Ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 15, 2009)

sinar said:


> 4Ghz
> 
> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/4489/screenshot393.jpg


nice


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 15, 2009)

sinar said:


> 4Ghz
> 
> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/4489/screenshot393.jpg



I get better Everest memory results with a lower clocked PII and DDR2 than you do with DDR3 and more MHz on your 955ES (it ain't no TWKR, that's for sure).


I guess DDR3 ain't all its made out to be and another reason for me to keep my trusty DDR2 sticks going for a bit longer.


----------



## sinar (Jul 15, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I get better Everest memory results with a lower clocked PII and DDR2 than you do with DDR3 and more MHz on your 955ES (it ain't no TWKR, that's for sure).
> 
> 
> I guess DDR3 ain't all its made out to be and another reason for me to keep my trusty DDR2 sticks going for a bit longer.


Thats nice. You should put your cpu under LN2


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2009)

sinar you need to raise your NB multiplier to 2600mhz, and raise the NB voltage to 1.24v or so. That will definitely help your memory performance.


----------



## sinar (Jul 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> sinar you need to raise your NB multiplier to 2600mhz, and raise the NB voltage to 1.24v or so. That will definitely help your memory performance.


I will try erocker. It seems like my memory not really up to par.
It will go to windows, but if I up K10 stats to 25 all 4 cores then it will freeze even with 1.6 vcore and NB @ 1.35
Thanks for the input, I will try it


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 15, 2009)

Validator link for that supposed LN2 run of yours???


----------



## sinar (Jul 15, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Validator link for that supposed LN2 run of yours???


It just a dirty run long time ago with AMD's ES, cpu-z still on ver. 1.50. Now they come up with ES that have better memory controller with better clocking NB


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 15, 2009)

Links???


----------



## sinar (Jul 15, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Links???



I will look for that, but I'm not cheating though


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 15, 2009)

Links or it didnt happen!


----------



## sinar (Jul 15, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Links or it didnt happen!



Thats fine, I don't have nothing to prove. This cpu's memory controller is older than the new TWKR 42. I just try to share some info with you guys and don't want to create any ill feelin


----------



## Wile E (Jul 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i would have done the whole thing the other way around, first the block and then the pump... a jet impingement cooler would surely need more operating pressure, but my Tt Block is so unrestrictive, i doubt it would cool much better even with an iwaki... the cooling channels are not surfaced enough... most of the copper wont get cooled much, even when far more than 1200 liters/h are running thru it... look at my block in the review...that should say everything. faster pumps get you cooler water... but only chilled water can help this piece of oldskool shit
> 
> EDIT:
> What do you have against my pipes? 2,8kg pure copper should surely have any cooling effect, or am i wrong?



You are likely wrong, only because the extra head pressure impededs flow. And don't even think about an impingement block on that pump. It will fall flat on it's face.

ANd changing fittings on anything on the setup is pointless, as the single 120mm rad in your kit internally necks down to 1/4".

Sorry, but all Thermaltake water cooling is complete garbage. Wish we could've caught you before you bought it. Sell that whole POS kit on eBay or something, and just buy this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108105

That's something worth building off of.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 15, 2009)

sinar said:


> Thats fine, I don't have nothing to prove. This cpu's memory controller is older than the new TWKR 42. I just try to share some info with you guys and don't want to create any ill feelin



Nothing to prove is correct, but posting screenshots of what you say is a TWKR and so called screenshots in a post of yours with a CPU-z Validation where you go to a mighty 6.1GHz (that you edited later and removed) is filling this thread full of crap that doesn't help anyone really.

Admitting you don't actually have what you claim to will surely help you though..lying to people is one thing but lying to yourself is pretty stupid. 


Anyone with an AMD ES can post screenshots of a so called TWKR CPU with CPU-z 1.51 BETA, I proved that earlier in this thread when I posted a screenshot with my 945ES displaying "TWKR" in the CPU-z BETA.



Now, if you can actually post a picture of you and a bit of paper with your name on it at the side of your nice, shiny TWKR box, then by all means do so..you may get further than keep posting the same old screenshots over and over again. :shadedshu


----------



## sinar (Jul 15, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Nothing to prove is correct, but posting screenshots of what you say is a TWKR and so called screenshots in a post of yours with a CPU-z Validation where you go to a mighty 6.1GHz (that you edited later and removed) is filling this thread full of crap that doesn't help anyone really.
> 
> Admitting you don't actually have what you claim to will surely help you though..lying to people is one thing but lying to yourself is pretty stupid.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with you? Why you keep pushin man. I know I'm new here, but it is not my intention to ruffle your feathers. I respect the seniors here and like I stated before, I just try to share any info since my friend got a few ES chip that they said its not sellable because of high leakage. Thats all and I apologized if I made you have an ill feelin towards me. You want a proof that I have this chip?
I never mentioned that this chip is TWKR , its cpuz 1.52. This chip is an ES RB-C2/Opteron 1300 with IMC newer than stepping 1 and older than TWKR 42/Opteron 1342.
The problem with ES stepping 1 is cold bug on NB scaling, its hard to go past 4Ghz NB even with LN2.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 15, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Nothing to prove is correct, but posting screenshots of what you say is a TWKR and so called screenshots in a post of yours with a CPU-z Validation where you go to a mighty 6.1GHz (that you edited later and removed) is filling this thread full of crap that doesn't help anyone really.
> 
> Admitting you don't actually have what you claim to will surely help you though..lying to people is one thing but lying to yourself is pretty stupid.
> 
> ...


You need to ease up. I've been following this since the beginning, and he never once claimed it was a TWKR. He hoped it was at first, but then realized it wasn't.

And he's just posting some cpu-z shots. Who cares?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

i can not afford a new kit....

i wont get a crumb of its initial value when sold, if i have the luck that someone buys it....

and im german. i surely cant get parts of newegg..

sorry, i know you want to help me... but i need facts...and i assume that i always laughed a little at flow enthusiasm... no one proved me that flow in fact is a really urgent need... some got a nice review out there?

the Heatkiller isnt as restrictive as a d-tek for sure... i just have to rule out which power the pump must have... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=210652


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 15, 2009)

Just bought the ThermalTake V1 "Black Widow"
Lets see how she does...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

i bet not too well, compared to tower-style air coolers... but if you beat me in temperatures, i gonna dig myself a grave


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 15, 2009)

28-29C Idle after 10m on the desktop...
... gonna check load temps here in a sec
32C @ the desktop after 35m on the desktop.
Load Temps are.. 45C using AMD Stability Test (a drop of 11-13C from the stock cooler) LOL.
All for $23 at Best Buy.
Restarting- gonna see if the Ceramiqe set right.. lol.
---
After checking it all out it didn't set right and I am now getting 44C under load using AMDOD.
The fan has a slight "hum" to it but not as bad as the stock cooler... 
I could probably turn off the fan at night and use the case fan only... but who kno's I will just have to see....
Looks great in my case... I like the look of cooper.... nice shiny and reflective....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 15, 2009)

Is it wrong for me to be here and want an i7?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

are 3 cores not enough for you?

you want 4 real and 4 fake?


----------



## mdm-adph (Jul 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is it wrong for me to be here and want an i7?


Yes -- i7 has its own forum.  It's for people who have lots of money and eventually want to pay $5000 for CPU's by driving AMD out of business.


----------



## DOM (Jul 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is it wrong for me to be here and want an i7?



nope i wish i had the spare cash to get me a new rig


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> are 3 cores not enough for you?
> 
> you want 4 real and 4 fake?



I don't know. I see i7's with 26k in 3dmark06 and I see my little old 18k and I get depressed. 



mdm-adph said:


> Yes -- i7 has its own forum.  It's for people who have lots of money and eventually want to pay $5000 for CPU's by driving AMD out of business.



Ya know mdm-adph I just want to pee on you sometimes.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

is everything about synthetics? i would hate if my rig wouldnt be capable of proper gaming...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> is everything about synthetics? i would hate if my rig wouldnt be capable of proper gaming...



See my specs. Proper gaming isn't an issue.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

i know.. so, whats the problem? save the money for a new vga, if youre into throwing cash out, and want something for your money


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i know.. so, whats the problem? save the money for a new vga, if youre into throwing cash out, and want something for your money



And what GPU would give me 26k in 3dmark?


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2009)

3dMark 06 should just be forgotten about. It's three years old and antiquated. I hope to god that DX11 cards don't even run 3d06.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> 3dMark 06 should just be forgotten about. It's three years old and antiquated. I hope to god that DX11 cards don't even run 3d06.



I agree but I find Vantage to be lop sided towards Nvidia due to the Physx. I know 3dmark06 uses it as well but not to the extent that Vantage does.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2009)

yup stopped using Synthetic Programs to measure performance, i use games, and real world apps.


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree but I find Vantage to be lop sided towards Nvidia due to the Physx. I know 3dmark06 uses it as well but not to the extent that Vantage does.



Any competition or any real validation requires PhysX to be turned off with Vantage. I hope any new compilation of Vantage here at TPU requires the same since it's just a gimmick for higher scores. Anything to inflate ones e-peen I guess.




eidairaman1 said:


> yup stopped using Synthetic Programs to measure performance, i use games, and real world apps.



^^ What he says.  I'm a big Left 4 Dead nut, and while my GTX 260 beats my 4890 in Vantage (w/physX on of course) I prefer the 4890 due to it's superior performance in most of the applications I use.. actually all the applications I use. Encoded vids look better with ATi <-----QFT!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2009)

yup to me makes CUDA/Physx a Moot Point in determining which graphics card to buy. I know my machine is showing age because COD 4 runs choppy at certain points of time (Random Stutters) Im not sure if its because the CPu is not up to spec on box or what, I was thinking of Maybe After the New Machine is built that i swap the CPU and mobo out on the current machine for something a little more robust, since i still do believe the GPU is stout.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 15, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> yup to me makes CUDA/Physx a Moot Point in determining which graphics card to buy. I know my machine is showing age because COD 4 runs choppy at certain points of time (Random Stutters) Im not sure if its because the CPu is not up to spec on box or what, I was thinking of Maybe After the New Machine is built that i swap the CPU and mobo out on the current machine for something a little more robust, since i still do believe the GPU is stout.



Do I have a deal for you! Step right up to the CRAZY MAILMAN® Phenom II emporium! EVERYTHING MUST GO!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 15, 2009)

I just play games to measure my performance level. I'm very nitpicky with performance and can tell when somethings changed  I had the most fun with my 720BE tho. I'm seriously in love with this chip. AMD got so many things right with it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do I have a deal for you! Step right up to the CRAZY MAILMAN® Phenom II emporium! EVERYTHING MUST GO!



btw i think my build will be at end of year

also QUOTE #3!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

ah how nice, i read that my board will never support my proc, because its said, it can not supply it, it will need dual power plane. thats truly bullshit, i have it at 3.87 atm without probs. but bios wont give the custom p-states free... as soon as i enable: no post. so im stuck at 2,2ghz nb, because AOD doenst allow change of that, too.

should i hang myself? seems to be the best method to me

EDIT: Biostar betrayed me....


----------



## mdm-adph (Jul 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And what GPU would give me 26k in 3dmark?



Getya a GTX 295 and overclock the hell out of it.  Then quit yer whinin'.    It won't give you exactly that score but it'll be so fast you won't care.



erocker said:


> 3dMark 06 should just be forgotten about. It's three years old and antiquated. I hope to god that DX11 cards don't even run 3d06.



I hope you're joking.  Take a look at some stats (Valve's got some good ones) about people able to even _run_ DX10 verses those able to run nothing but DX9.

A technology that over 2/3 of gamers use as their main technology is not old or antiquated at all.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 15, 2009)

lol, I chuckled. Let me fix that for you.



mdm-adph said:


> Yes -- i7 has its own forum.  It's for people who have lots of money and eventually want to pay $5000 for CPU's by driving AMD out of business.



It should say this:



mdm-adph said:


> Yes -- i7 has its own forum.  It's for people who want 4.0GHz stable on air. Getting 4.0 on air with a Phenom II is basically the same difficulty as biting your own ear(s).


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2009)

And I should say people that talk about i7 in this thread will be set on fire.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> And I should say people that talk about i7 in this thread will be set on fire.



<<(Runs around in circles with both middle fingers in the air)

*i7!*


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> Getya a GTX 295 and overclock the hell out of it.  Then quit yer whinin'.    It won't give you exactly that score but it'll be so fast you won't care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's how I feel about the parts I buy anymore. I only attempted to overclock my current one to see what it could do and I'm stuck at 2.2Ghz on a Mobility Athlon XP 2500+, 2 Gigs PC4000 DDR Mushkin Redline, 500 Watt Antec PSU, DFI NF 2 Ultra-B Mobo Bios modded to Hell Fire 3EG Rev 2, Sapphire Radeon 1950 Pro AGP 512. Be nice if I could reach 2.4GHz solid.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

i know the exchange for my copper pipes.... now i only need 130 euro..

http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Kuehler/Wasserkuehlung/Zubehoer/Airplex-EVO-1080_i6202_63771.htm

you go triple, i go ennea-rad^^

someone here selling a bundle of 18 fans?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Holy crap, that things awesome, and whats that in US only like $200?


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2009)

You can get those in the US here: 

$169.95 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=200&products_id=25231

$149.95 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=200&products_id=21622 Same as post above.

$124.95 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=200&products_id=25229


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 16, 2009)

I think my PII is dying... ;-(  Its running very very unstable... could be the mainboard or RAM tho.. still investigating... keep getting SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION BSODs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 16, 2009)

aumha.org, look for the fault there


----------



## stanhemi (Jul 16, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I think my PII is dying... ;-(  Its running very very unstable... could be the mainboard or RAM tho.. still investigating... keep getting SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION BSODs.



Checked the dump files with the Debugger.The problem appear to have something to do with ATI Catalyst driver and vistax64


It looks like Ati2evxx.exe is causing the problem (for me and a lot of vista x64 users)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 16, 2009)

instability can even cause video drivers to go awry, its happened to me before being overclocked. only thing i can suggest is removing and reinstalling.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2009)

i see the TWKR chip on ebay is up to $12000.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/AMD-Phenom-II-T...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1234|293:1|294:50


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> i see the TWKR chip on ebay is up to $12000.00
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMD-Phenom-II-T...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1234|293:1|294:50



78 bids 

is this fake?  crazy!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 78 bids
> 
> is this fake?  crazy!


well being for charity ON EBAY!!! i think its real.... sad thing is, some fool is going to pay like $18G for it (my guess)... run a few benchmarks and beat every score known to man and than take a hammer to it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well being for charity ON EBAY!!! i think its real.... sad thing is, some fool is going to pay like $18G for it (my guess)... run a few benchmarks and beat every score known to man and than take a hammer to it



its ridiculous bro, i'm sorry.  just crazy, I can't justify the cost of that even if I had the money to buy that and more.  unreal!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 17, 2009)

there are people loving to dissassemble a ferrari with a minigun... if youve got the money...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been keeping track sence the bidding began.... a few hours ago it was showing 12k and now its down to 11,6K wtf? Must be fake!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> there are people loving to dissassemble a ferrari with a minigun... if youve got the money...


No kidding!!!! hey the winner should flip CP some hydro money so he can start crunchin again! Dam ATI...CP you should use an Nvidia gup ...(sarcastic)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its ridiculous bro, i'm sorry.  just crazy, I can't justify the cost of that even if I had the money to buy that and more.  unreal!


BS CP!!! lol if you had money to burn.... you and CD would both be bidding on it (its an addiction)..... and for sure one of you would be benching this thing in 3 days


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Checked the dump files with the Debugger.The problem appear to have something to do with ATI Catalyst driver and vistax64
> 
> 
> It looks like Ati2evxx.exe is causing the problem (for me and a lot of vista x64 users)



If you don't use CCC for anything, just install the drivers only and the problem will be fixed.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 17, 2009)

I solved the issue by downloading the 9.7s from ATI's FTP Server and installing them. No more F@H crashes and Crysis doesn't crash anymorez.... yay


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I solved the issue by downloading the 9.7s from ATI's FTP Server and installing them. No more F@H crashes and Crysis doesn't crash anymorez.... yay



O'rlly? Where might these drivers be found? ...and you have access to ATi's FTP?!!!


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 18, 2009)

Long time ago I was given access... its just light access... NDA prevents me from saying anything more than that..


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally got my watercooling system back in line, wanted to check idle temps, with you guys, pc idled about 10 minutes before this screen, i'm using fuzion v2.0 block, mcp655 rev b and a swiftec 120.2 rad with micro res and 1/2" id hose.. i'll post some images of the actuall setup but idle is about 30c in a 20c room... is this good for 3.85 @ 1.54v?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 18, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Finally got my watercooling system back in line, wanted to check idle temps, with you guys, pc idled about 10 minutes before this screen, i'm using fuzion v2.0 block, mcp655 rev b and a swiftec 120.2 rad with micro res and 1/2" id hose.. i'll post some images of the actuall setup but idle is about 30c in a 20c room... is this good for 3.85 @ 1.54v?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090718/30c idle temp.jpg


well im using the same rad...a small rez and 3/8" lines with a 1/2" output fitting on a crappy TT pump using a crappy TT block... for your core voltage id say its workin real well for ya... Im only @ 1.45v same clock and am running the same temps as you..
I'll be able to see what kind of difference next week since i ordered a V1 block and a swift tek micro rez... so more less were going to have the same cooling


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 19, 2009)

nice, keep me posted, i'm gonna upload some some pics here in a bit, i'm a cheese convention with my little lady, then i' headed home.  i'll upload when i can


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 19, 2009)

Does the Istanbul's count as a Phenom II brand? lolz.  I have 2x of them on my desk right now... shutting down the rackmount soon to put them in... they are unlocked so... gonna see if they can do 3Ghz.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 19, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> a small rez and 3/8" lines with a 1/2" output fitting on a crappy TT pump using a crappy TT block...




i know your problem... i urgently need a heatkiller and this
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2151_Magicool-Universalpumpe-12V.html

do you think a heatkiller+ a 600 litres pump+a mora should do well?


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 19, 2009)

Just got the msi gd70 and 4 gigs of the OCZ 1600 AMD edition CL7. Am able to run them at CL6, 1333, but I cant go above that, even after moving the cpu-nb up from stock to 1.35. Is there a trick I am missing. I am on the latest bios 1.51B, which seems to have issues with the HT being above 1600 and the NB being above 2000 on cold boot. SO not really sure if this is a bios issue or am i missing a setting somewhere.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 19, 2009)

try going back to the previous Stable Bios, and also try to Run the Ram at the Recommended Latencies that are for 1600 Speed.

You May want to try this forum for some suggestions aswell

http://www.overclockersclub.com/


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 19, 2009)

a wealth of information, will be very useful for when I upgrade my processor


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Btw here is the bios page, but before you revert. 
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=bios&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1740
Does anyone know if newer bios releases are inclusive of previous release bios code?


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 20, 2009)

Im using the 1.51b beta bios, which has a NB/HT bug, specially with the 720be's if I am right. I dont think the ram is a bios issue, but will check it out later today. thanks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2009)

well try a older Beta Bios or a Stable release, I did however hear this tidbit of info

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/790gxg65/

read that to see what the limitations are, also its expected you will have to overclock to reach the 1600 speed, Thats what happened to the Core 2 as well. By the way 1333 is JEDEC.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 20, 2009)

i threw up a case mod gallery of the new update for my phenom 940 oc, take a looksee and tell me what you think and ifyou think i should change anything.  Right now i'm using just distilled water and nuffin else, i flush the system maybe once every 2 months, when i do my reg rad cleaning.  any changes let me know 
case mod july update


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Its nice n all, i was thinking about the XClio Super Tower 1000/2000 (ATX/Inverted ATX)


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 20, 2009)

BTW this is what the cpuz screenie shows...nothing at all on 1600 speeds and showing 533 as max bandwith..


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 20, 2009)

Looked at my temps and got 33.8C (pretty good me thinks).
I looked again and got this-
30.9C or 87.7F


----------



## sinar (Jul 20, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> BTW this is what the cpuz screenie shows...nothing at all on 1600 speeds and showing 533 as max bandwith..
> 
> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/549/memorym.jpg


Thats an spd....."When an ordinary modern computer is turned on, it starts by doing a self-test / post. Since about the mid-1990s, this process includes automatically configuring the hardware currently present. SPD is a memory hardware feature that makes it possible for the computer to know what memory is present, and what timings to use to access the memory".
You can change the timings in bios


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks...but thats something I understand...what I dont understand is that it does not show any rated spec for 600, ie 800 mhz...anyways..

some help to get this going at stock speeds, ie 1600 mhz would be great......HELP...


----------



## sinar (Jul 20, 2009)

Max

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=607948


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow Sinar... love how high you got the HT and NB link speed 
good going...


----------



## sinar (Jul 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Wow Sinar... love how high you got the HT and NB link speed
> good going...


Thanks

passed 300+ with less nb, imc of this cpu is ok


----------



## Wile E (Jul 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i can not afford a new kit....
> 
> i wont get a crumb of its initial value when sold, if i have the luck that someone buys it....
> 
> ...



Sorry, missed this post. 

Newegg is used only for reference. I was just showing you the kit I was referring to. They also have a 120mm version of that kit that will still out do your setup.

Yes, flow is in urgent need, when talking about the pump in the Thermaltake kits. Not only is head pressure a concern with that pump, but so is lifespan when you start to push it. They really are junk pumps. Sorry about being so blunt about it. I don't mean offense.

But you are correct when you say people go a bit overboard with "flow enthusiasm". You don't need a MCP-355 with an XSPC top for a darn cpu-only loop. lol.

And I haven't stumbled across a review that has both the Fuzion and the Heat Killer blocks, but from the results I've seen around the net, the Fuzion has less restriction than the Heatkiller blocks.



Velvet Wafer said:


> is everything about synthetics? i would hate if my rig wouldnt be capable of proper gaming...



Good bench rigs make good gaming rigs. You get to have your cake and eat it too. Benching is why I built this rig last year. Haven't been doing much benching since i7 came out and stole my thunder tho. lol.

I'm a drag racer at heart, both with my cars, and apparently with my computers as well. lol.


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good show Sinar..super NB and HT clock especially...

On my issue, am trying to get someone at OCZ to have a look and let me know if I am missing something...after the bios flash to an older version and now back to the newest version, I get a checksum bios error, looking for usb drive or something error if I go for 1600......i am really lost with this thing now. Either the ram is not working as advertised or I am missing something very simple...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 21, 2009)

There is a divider for up to DDR3-1600, anything after that you'll need to use the 1600 divider and up the bus speed.


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am using the divider and it wont work...will link up some bios screenies once I am home.


----------



## sinar (Jul 22, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> I am using the divider and it wont work...will link up some bios screenies once I am home.


Can you post the bios screen Mav? Probly I can help


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 22, 2009)

will do s as soon as I am back in town...am travelling now,....will pm u as a reminder


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Sorry, missed this post.
> 
> Newegg is used only for reference. I was just showing you the kit I was referring to. They also have a 120mm version of that kit that will still out do your setup.
> 
> ...



i dont know what i am, but i definetly love bang4thebuck.... as long as its counted in Frames per Second....


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 22, 2009)

*scratches head*
GRRRR!!! FAIL...
This is the BSOD Layout-

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
Date: 7/22/2009 4:14:02 AM
Event ID: 19
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords:
User: LOCAL SERVICE
Computer: Flyordie-LLC
Description:
A corrected hardware error occurred.

Error Source: Corrected Machine Check

Error Type: TLB Error

Processor ID Valid: Yes
Processor ID: 0x3
Bank Number: 1
Transaction Type: Instruction
Processor Participation: N/A
Request Type: N/A
Memory/Io: N/A
Memory Hierarchy Level: Level 2
Timeout: N/A

whut?


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 23, 2009)

Working on getting it higher on this board but its kinda fudged up me thinks...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=612901
I found the sweetspot for my board and the 920... im not tweaking it any further... Core 3 = FAIL at getting further than 3.5 @ 1.4V so... 3.4Ghz @ 1.375V = Good enough for me.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 23, 2009)

a dfi should be better than el cheapo-biostar... how much ht does your board do?


----------



## MrHydes (Jul 23, 2009)

i'm having some issues overclocking DFI 790FX MRSH with PII 940BE 

if someone has the same setup, i would like few tips.

oh and benching with 3dmark the results are far from expected with 285 WC

with w3520 & classfied E6760 with 280 AC i don't need so much tweaks


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 23, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> a dfi should be better than el cheapo-biostar... how much ht does your board do?



I capped my HT out at 1,944Mhz with 1.2V.
NB caps out at 2,187Mhz with 1.3V
Now my NB will do 2Ghz with just 1.1V. So it might be a BIOS issue.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 23, 2009)

Phenom II x2 550 arrived today. Waiting on Sunbeam Core Contact for delivery tommorow. Gonna see what this baby can do on the SB750 chipset. Wish me luck unlocking and stabilizing the additional cores!


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 23, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Phenom II x2 550 arrived today. Waiting on Sunbeam Core Contact for delivery tommorow. Gonna see what this baby can do on the SB750 chipset. Wish me luck unlocking and stabilizing the additional cores!



Good luck!  

Oh and buck... 12 cores are folding under BOINC... Istanbuls ROCK...


----------



## Fatal (Jul 24, 2009)

MrHydes said:


> i'm having some issues overclocking DFI 790FX MRSH with PII 940BE
> 
> if someone has the same setup, i would like few tips.
> 
> ...



I have the same set up what do you need help with also there are a few post here that CP started. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84867

Let me know I have had this set up for a while will try to help you out.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 25, 2009)

looks like you guys know what your doing...come post your results so i can build a nice database of results @ Solaris17's Site


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 26, 2009)

So here are my bios shots, before I shifted to 1.53 bios. Now HT runs at 2000. Anyway these were the settings I used for 1600 run, but no go, goes upto the windows load screen and shuts down.























SO now what am I doing wrong. I have changed 1T to 2T and ganged and unganged mode also. Also moved the ram V's upto 1.67.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 26, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Oh and buck... 12 cores are folding under BOINC... Istanbuls ROCK...



One of my Istanbuls just kicked the bucket, waiting for the other one to kick over so I can send it back to AMD with my final report. In return, I get 2 new ones to use with what I wish... yay. 

Thermal Stress Limits for Istanbul 6-core Socket F
85C is the maximum allowable temp load.
90-95C is the thermal failure limit.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 26, 2009)

hey people, i have problems holding my rig stable under boinc... most times it crashes between 3 am and 7 am, during my sleep.

its always the same crash... it freezes and the audioloop is repeated very fast, it will eventually stop the sound, but remain freezed,no reboot.

happens usually between 2-10 hours


----------



## Fatal (Jul 26, 2009)

mav2000

Only thing I see out of the norm your CPU is clocked to 3.0 yet your CPU volts are on auto and you have cool and quiet on. I checked here it has some info here is a quote:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58010&page=2

Quote:Originally Posted by RyderOCZ  
Ok.. we want DCT mode at Ganged.
CPU NB Vid control +0.1 - +0.15V
Change the memory clock to 1600
Set the timings according to the spec on the ram modules.


----------



## sinar (Jul 26, 2009)

@ mav2000, you can try to up your dram Voltage


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, now I am confused with this board. Couple of questions:

1. For the CPU and CPU-NB Voltages do we use CPU VDD and CPU NB VDD voltage or just CPU and CPU NB Voltages. I am on bios 1.53b, but it seems like earlier this was mixed up. So which one should I use.

2. What is the DDR Vref Voltage for, and should we just leave it on auto?

3. Similarly the CPU PLL and CPU DDR PHY Voltages..

4. Which temp monitor are you guys using with this board. I am using CPUID HW, and it shows a around 40+ for NB and 35+ for motherboard, which in my books is quite high. What would each one of the temps readout in HW monitor, or is there some other program. I hate speedfan, never gets it right. So which temp is for which part of the board.

I think if we can answer a few more questions like this, it would be really helpful for guys just into OC'ing, and specially those new to AM3-DDR3.

Thanks.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 27, 2009)

Everest Ultimate, if possible, CRACKED....


----------



## Fatal (Jul 27, 2009)

Mav2000

found this about your board:

http://forums.overclockersclub.com/?showtopic=166322

*I know from experience so heed my warning... Do not go over 3.5GHz with the 940 on that board unless you get some extra cooling for the VRMs. Just had to send mine in because the VRMs on the motherboard fried at 3.6GHz 1.45v. So unless you get some cooling I would stay at 3.5GHz or under to be safe. Right now I'm at 3.5GHz 1.4v and it's perfectly safe (Prime95 24hrs).*

HWmonitor works great.. TMPIN0 = CPU socket TMPIN1 = System TMPIN2 = Chipset
CPU NB VDD is what you change if you are overclocking NB
CPUv is for the CPU I dont have CPU VDD on my board and I would think you shouldnt change that I will keep looking around for answer though.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 27, 2009)

lol i have the twin turbo vrm-heatsinks on my boards vrm... they are quite hot, not over 100degrees celsius, but near that with 1.5+ volts my board fails a simple overclock very easily

everything beyond 3.85 and 1.456 volts is unstable, if run on load for hours
i believe that i sometimes crash due to vrm overheating...


----------



## slacker126 (Jul 27, 2009)

finally made it up to 4Ghz stable with my X4 550BE!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 27, 2009)

how are youre temperatures? i believe i have heat problems, and therefore have problems clocking beyond 3.9


----------



## slacker126 (Jul 27, 2009)

my temps are hard to tell really b/c when you enable all 4 cores you lose the sensors, BUT...with only the 2 original cores at 4.1Ghz i max temp at 51C so im sure im safe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 27, 2009)

ah i hate my 300g die-breaker maze-design-oldskool-block... its soon to be replaced..


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2009)

So what is the lowest voltage you can run stock on say a x4 955? I'm currently running linpack stable at 1.275v 3.2ghz. It's ridiculous that stock voltage on these things are 1.35!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 27, 2009)

50 iterations linpack, 1.232v, 3276mhz

i report better results soon

edit: 

50 iterations linpack, 1.232v, 3412mhz

50 iterations linpack 1.216v, 1.200v under load, 3276mhz


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice...I like that...will probably go for a 955 once prices drop.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 28, 2009)

im working on increases... 

this is my maximum for 10+ hours crunching, but i will get more...

EDIT: i got it pi-stable... on 4ghz

voltage isnt too high, but my block refuses me the 4ghz linpack-stable


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> looks like you guys know what your doing...come post your results so i can build a nice database of results @ Solaris17's Site



I see no database... SPAMMER!  

@ Velvet, you're processor is damn nice with low voltage or going for 4ghz. I'm jealous.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 29, 2009)

I personally never had a bad chip (germany has own FABs, i dont know if this is good for quality, every AMD Proc i had was made in malaysia, and was diffused in germany). i had a 4400+ @3.2 and a 5000+ @3.4 with nice volts, and the 955 i got, is in fact nicer than i first thought, its a CACYC AC 0915APMW

cdawall said, this stepping is really old, 
his presale-sample from AMD was already revision 0918...

it should need more power, but it runs nice even with my bad watercooling loop, and a bios+board officially not supporting it, due to lacking dual power plane... i even got nice htt for not havin heatpipe cooled SB,NB and simple VGA-Mosfet heatsinks on the Mosfets (but a bunch of fans)

when my heatkiller+600litres pump is ready, i hope to get the 4 ghz linpack stable... what do you think? do i have a chance?until now above 3.9 i encounter severe errors during load... and more than 1.456 dont seem to add much to stability

simple tip for you erocker: buy your procs in Germany!^^


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 29, 2009)

the 955 i had did 3.8 @ stock volts with my am2+ foxconn

i miss amd


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 29, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> the 955 i had did 3.8 @ stock volts with my am2+ foxconn
> 
> i miss amd



then sell your i7 rig and get you AMD again! you poor lost son....






see the beauty of the wafer! i love them little buggers! naked PH2!


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine is diffused in Germany too. It's not as good as yours but it's close. I'm trying the burn-in method using low voltage right now. I had a gread Opteron 165 (from Germany) that could hit 3.3ghz which was amazing for those processors.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 29, 2009)

anyone going for the 965?


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> anyone going for the 965?



If they do 4ghz under 1.4v yes.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 29, 2009)

I wouldn't mind going back to amd 

They just need something thats going to interest me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

i miss my AMD rig


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 29, 2009)

My PII X2 550 is only stable @ stock clocks with all 4 cores enabled. Even with that said, it's still a steal @ $99.00.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> My PII X2 550 is only stable @ stock clocks with all 4 cores enabled. Even with that said, it's still a steal @ $99.00.



 it is.  Want a steal?  I sold my Phenom II 940 rig for $250.  board/cpu/psu/videocard.

Phenom II 940
DFI 790GX
4850 1GB 
TT 650W PSU

helped a friend out and made some money too, i needed it, but man I miss that rig soo much. If I still had it it would have been watecooled now.  Did 3.8 GHz stable on a cheap air cooler.  It had potential


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Mine is diffused in Germany too. It's not as good as yours but it's close. I'm trying the burn-in method using low voltage right now. I had a gread Opteron 165 (from Germany) that could hit 3.3ghz which was amazing for those processors.



i never hear of a burn in method? how are you supposed to do?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I wouldn't mind going back to amd
> 
> They just need something thats going to interest me


Easy answer.... a challenge!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 30, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Easy answer.... a challenge!



you calling me out?
lol

i still have a dice pot that i haven't used


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 30, 2009)

got me a heatkiller and a new pump+fittings for my setup... is the pump sufficient?

WILL I HIT THE 4GHZ?

If i dont, next Month ill buy me a monster rad.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 30, 2009)

I would wait for the 965 for 4ghz the 955 needs to be cold to run that high

Have you considered a phase change system?
its a little pricey but since the monsta rad is $300 plus factor in all your current wc gear you might be able to sell 

Just another option to consider also check out the
Mora 2 Pro rad 
its a 9x120m


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 30, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I would wait for the 965 for 4ghz the 955 needs to be cold to run that high
> 
> Have you considered a phase change system?
> its a little pricey but since the monsta rad is $300 plus factor in all your current wc gear you might be able to sell
> ...



Hey^^ i will buy a mora, that was exactly my plan... its 80 euros here, very cheap compared to triple rads, theyre like 50-60 euro. phase is too dangerous for me, even water gave me a hell of a time a few times... the wattage is also not acceptable. if i want to reach the 4 ghz, i will have to do it on water.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't forget to get the fan bracket which will be like £25 then the fans
that rad is a beast even with low fans it still beats most rads


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 30, 2009)

i thought about fixing the fans with cable ties... i need at least 9,better 18.... do you know a place where i can get fans bulkwise for cheap?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just email the e-tailer and tell them you want to buy an x number of fans and what would be the price


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone know how neweggs return policy works on things. I am most likely selling my comp soon and will be picking up a 955 combo package (most likely with the GD70 unless someone can really sway me to the M4A79), I would really like to wait to sell it till the 965 comes out as it's a newer revision. But selling it to a friend and he wants it when he has the cash. So thats when it will get sold.

Anyways, say I buy a 955 + GD70 combo for $314 (thats what it is right now) and then 2 weeks later the 965 comes out. So I RMA the 955 for a refund and order a 965 (I would do this because it's faster, the 965 would be heading to me as the 955 is heading to them). Since I bought the 955 in a combo, would they give me back less on it, and how much less. Or would they give me back the price of a 955?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 31, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone know how neweggs return policy works on things. I am most likely selling my comp soon and will be picking up a 955 combo package (most likely with the GD70 unless someone can really sway me to the M4A79), I would really like to wait to sell it till the 965 comes out as it's a newer revision. But selling it to a friend and he wants it when he has the cash. So thats when it will get sold.
> 
> Anyways, say I buy a 955 + GD70 combo for $314 (thats what it is right now) and then 2 weeks later the 965 comes out. So I RMA the 955 for a refund and order a 965 (I would do this because it's faster, the 965 would be heading to me as the 955 is heading to them). Since I bought the 955 in a combo, would they give me back less on it, and how much less. Or would they give me back the price of a 955?



No refunds on CPUs. http://www.newegg.com/HelpInfo/ReturnPolicy.aspx#39

And the Asus board is just an all around better mobo, from not only a quality standpoint, but from a clocking standpoint as well. It seems that Asus updates their BIOS more frequently as well.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 31, 2009)

I've just started a max stock V OC. I'm working my way up so that it's a 24/7 100% stable OC.
So far here's what CineBench (x64) says:

```
[CENTER][B]@ All Stock[/B][/CENTER]
CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************

Tester           : inferKNOX

Processor        : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
MHz              : 3200
Number of CPUs   : 4
Operating System : WINDOWS VISTA SP1 64 BIT 6.0.6001

Graphics Card    : ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series   
Resolution       : 1920x1080
Color Depth      : 32-bit

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 3683 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 12696 CB-CPU 

Multiprocessor Speedup: 3.45

Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 7337 CB-GFX 


****************************************************

[CENTER][B]@ 3.4GHz & stock V[/B][/CENTER]
CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************

Tester           : inferKNOX

Processor        : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
MHz              : 3400
Number of CPUs   : 4
Operating System : WINDOWS VISTA SP1 64 BIT 6.0.6001

Graphics Card    : ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series   
Resolution       : 1920x1080
Color Depth      : 32-bit

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 3894 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 14066 CB-CPU 

Multiprocessor Speedup: 3.61

Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 7468 CB-GFX 


****************************************************

[CENTER][B]@ 3.5GHz & stock V[/B][/CENTER]
CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************

Tester           : inferKNOX

Processor        : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
MHz              : 3500
Number of CPUs   : 4
Operating System : WINDOWS VISTA SP1 64 BIT 6.0.6001

Graphics Card    : ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series   
Resolution       : 1920x1080
Color Depth      : 32-bit

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 3998 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 14597 CB-CPU 

Multiprocessor Speedup: 3.65

Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 7628 CB-GFX 


****************************************************
```


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No refunds on CPUs. http://www.newegg.com/HelpInfo/ReturnPolicy.aspx#39
> 
> And the Asus board is just an all around better mobo, from not only a quality standpoint, but from a clocking standpoint as well. It seems that Asus updates their BIOS more frequently as well.



Forgot about the processor strictness there. Well either way wonder if I could send it in for a "replacement" and ask for a 965 instead, probably not  Hopefully that 965 releases soon, I would really like to be 4ghz+ 24/7.

The Asus looks like a nice board (well both do and they should be at that price). But what you said about drivers, was the opposite I was hearing elsewhere. Does the Asus really clock better too, because that also I had heard the opposite elsewhere. If it does I'm going to be sad, the GD70 is so sexy, and Asus had to go and make a nasty looking HS.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Forgot about the processor strictness there. Well either way wonder if I could send it in for a "replacement" and ask for a 965 instead, probably not  Hopefully that 965 releases soon, I would really like to be 4ghz+ 24/7.
> 
> The Asus looks like a nice board (well both do and they should be at that price). But what you said about drivers, was the opposite I was hearing elsewhere. Does the Asus really clock better too, because that also I had heard the opposite elsewhere. If it does I'm going to be sad, the GD70 is so sexy, and Asus had to go and make a nasty looking HS.



I looked on the sites myself, and Asus had more BIOS updates. And from what I've seen out in the wild, the Asus has been doing better than the MSI.


----------



## jkatt12 (Aug 4, 2009)

im running my 955 at 1.26v  3.2ghz stock and stable  24/7.



erocker said:


> So what is the lowest voltage you can run stock on say a x4 955? I'm currently running linpack stable at 1.275v 3.2ghz. It's ridiculous that stock voltage on these things are 1.35!


----------



## mav2000 (Aug 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I looked on the sites myself, and Asus had more BIOS updates. And from what I've seen out in the wild, the Asus has been doing better than the MSI.



The reason for that being that the MSI site only carries the official version, and there are tons of beta bioses out there. One site where you can now find all of them is the official ocz support forum. Check udner AMD/MSI>


----------



## trt740 (Aug 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i miss my AMD rig



I second that, damn intels like crack. I miss my old 945ES and my MSI board. It was near as fast as my current set up but about a third of the cost.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I second that, damn intels like crack.



   I'll get another one eventually


----------



## trt740 (Aug 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll get another one eventually



I can't go back it would cost me a arm and a leg in shipping and fees. Still this rig of mines a total beast and should hold me for a year or so if not more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I can't go back it would cost me a arm and a leg in shipping and fees. Still this rig of mines a total beast and should hold me for a year or so if not more.



yeah bro, I mean as a 2nd rig, I won't be getting rid of my i7 anytime soon


----------



## trt740 (Aug 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro, I mean as a 2nd rig, I won't be getting rid of my i7 anytime soon



I have a laptop for that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I have a laptop for that.



I should say cruncher instead.  I have an amd rig as a cruncher, getting replaced by a Core 2 Duo very soon.  So I need to add an AMD rig to my fleet


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 4, 2009)

my heatkiller + 700 litres pump arrived, its running atm in my rig... ill test its performance soon...


----------



## rake (Aug 4, 2009)

hey-ho peeps, I've not had time to post a respectable OC yet, but do say hallo to my newest core. I'm calling him "Fred" (oh and sign me up, wouldya?)


----------



## rake (Aug 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I looked on the sites myself, and Asus had more BIOS updates. And from what I've seen out in the wild, the Asus has been doing better than the MSI.





mav2000 said:


> The reason for that being that the MSI site only carries the official version, and there are tons of beta bioses out there. One site where you can now find all of them is the official ocz support forum. Check udner AMD/MSI>



mav is right, MSI have been furiously cranking out beta bios versions behind the scenes to get a stable unlock for the phenom II's 4th core... and they managed to do so with their v1.51 beta release. They are up to v1.53 beta now (which I'm running) and I expect the official version 1.50 within a couple of weeks.

Hardware Canucks has an excellent article on the GD70, well worth reading.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...87-msi-790fx-gd70-am3-motherboard-review.html


----------



## inferKNOX (Aug 5, 2009)

rake said:


> mav is right, MSI have been furiously cranking out beta bios versions behind the scenes to get a stable unlock for the phenom II's 4th core... and they managed to do so with their v1.51 beta release. They are up to v1.53 beta now (which I'm running) and I expect the official version 1.50 within a couple of weeks.
> 
> Hardware Canucks has an excellent article on the GD70, well worth reading.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...87-msi-790fx-gd70-am3-motherboard-review.html



+1


----------



## Wile E (Aug 5, 2009)

rake said:


> mav is right, MSI have been furiously cranking out beta bios versions behind the scenes to get a stable unlock for the phenom II's 4th core... and they managed to do so with their v1.51 beta release. They are up to v1.53 beta now (which I'm running) and I expect the official version 1.50 within a couple of weeks.
> 
> Hardware Canucks has an excellent article on the GD70, well worth reading.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...87-msi-790fx-gd70-am3-motherboard-review.html



That shed new light on the board for me. Thanks. Still would like to see it head to head with the Asus. Clocking is more important than unlocking cores to me.


----------



## erocker (Aug 5, 2009)

My M4A79T has successfully unlocked my two x3 720's. When ACC is turned on in the bios another option appears to unlock the cores (1303 bios). It can overclock as far as you want to push it and temperatures are all very good.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 5, 2009)

lol i wanna be in the list too... lets see whats the highest validation i can reach... hope my new block helps me i want to get an el-cheapo biostar in the list^^


----------



## rake (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, got all four cores humming nicely at 3.6GHz... that's about as high as I want to go with my boxed AMD cooler... temps pushing mid-fifties on 1.42v.


edit: Then again... 3.8GHz does sound better just before bedtime.   

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=638906


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 5, 2009)

if you get it stable with that volts,on an air cooler, youll get a free cookie


----------



## rake (Aug 5, 2009)

nah, not planning to run it that high full time. Beyond 3.6GHz I'd just be wasting electricity... this is a game rig with mid-range graphics.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 5, 2009)

im working on 3.7 with undervolting... so far im crunch and 50 iterations linpack stable stable with just 1.32... but i want more^^


----------



## rake (Aug 5, 2009)

Yup, that's where my efforts will go also... dropping the voltage on the 3.6 (1.42v was really just an educated guess, but from what I've read, the 720 is a bit more of a power hog than the 955)


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 5, 2009)

rake said:


> Yup, that's where my efforts will go also... dropping the voltage on the 3.6 (1.42v was really just an educated guess, but from what I've read, the 720 is a bit more of a power hog than the 955)



did you managed to unlock your 720 on that board ?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 6, 2009)

New Results.
The block improved overclocking by a fair margin. i can drop the volts now:

there is only one thing in this picture that i need much more than any piece of hardware or great overclocks. my beloved one. 

edit: ah, there is me. taking a glimpse at you... watch out!


----------



## rake (Aug 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> did you managed to unlock your 720 on that board ?



Yeah, couldn't have been any simpler. Enable ACC, set EC Firmware to 'Special'. I dropped the HT multiplier to 8 to circumvent a *possible* cold-boot problem, but I will check later whether it actually causes an issue at 10 (2000MHz). 

CPU multi was already at 16 and NB at 12... I just left those as they were.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 6, 2009)

So when will AMD send us that CPU that will Overclock to 4.2 and Higher Speeds??? I'm tired of seeing all the 3.7s, Did core 2 and core i7 do this or were they able to go higher on Air Cooling? Does the AMD feel faster to you compared to the core 2 clocked at this speed??? I remember in the day AMD AXP 3200+ felt faster than a P4 at 3.2 GHz


----------



## rake (Aug 6, 2009)

*AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition review*

"Intel's 2.66GHz Core i7 processor will hit a heady 3.9GHz on stock voltages, proving that it's possible to achieve great results with zero overclocking skills."

Source


*edit*: _It looks like TechRadar have pulled down the review article. I wonder if it has anything to do with the NDA that's in effect till Aug 13?_


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ok Rake im not comparing the ph 2 to the core i7, as the ph2 is the first AMD 45nm, im comparing it to the core 2.


----------



## rake (Aug 6, 2009)

No I understand, but having had a look at AMD's cpu roadmap we'll not be seeing anything fresh in the 'enthusiast desktop processor' line for quite some time (2011) when they move down to 32nm 'Orochi'. 

As stated in the 965 review article, the current 'deneb' core is pretty much gotten to where it's going: "AMD's 45nm silicon is running out of puff" as they put it. So that answers several of your questions. I'm afraid I can not compare how phenom II 'feels' vs core 2, but I'm sure there is ample data proliferating the web.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 6, 2009)

denebs should do better clock per clock than a core quad...


----------



## mdm-adph (Aug 6, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> So when will AMD send us that CPU that will Overclock to 4.2 and Higher Speeds??? I'm tired of seeing all the 3.7s, Did core 2 and core i7 do this or were they able to go higher on Air Cooling? Does the AMD feel faster to you compared to the core 2 clocked at this speed??? I remember in the day AMD AXP 3200+ felt faster than a P4 at 3.2 GHz



Who cares what the final top clock is, as long as the performance backs it up.    I don't care if the max I'm ever able to get is 3.99999MHz, as long as it's so fast at that speed that I'm happy.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 7, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> So when will AMD send us that CPU that will Overclock to 4.2 and Higher Speeds??? I'm tired of seeing all the 3.7s, Did core 2 and core i7 do this or were they able to go higher on Air Cooling? Does the AMD feel faster to you compared to the core 2 clocked at this speed??? I remember in the day AMD AXP 3200+ felt faster than a P4 at 3.2 GHz


65nm Core2 clocked around where Phenom II does now. 45nm Core2 clocked higher from the beginning.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 7, 2009)

sucess!! the heatkiller brings me improvements....^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sucess!! the heatkiller brings me improvements....^^



how much better are the temps with the HK???  ALso sorry, but I haven't been able to follow threads closely lately, so sorry if you have answered this already, but which HK did you purchase?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 7, 2009)

don be so shy CP i wont bite you^^ dont fear the german tanks

the heatkiller+ a mediocre 700 litres;1,7bar pump gave improvements of about 10-15 degrees under load/idle compared to my old maze design Tt-Block+ 400 litres 2bar tt pump. (max load is not 65 and more, its 50 now. i can use lower voltage to gain stability now.)

I have the LT version, with the acetal topping... the CU version is 30 dollars more expensive,has only a copper topping additional, the LC is 20 dollars cheaper than the LT, but it has not so much cooling fins, and no nozzle kit for multipack procs, its only for monolithic ones.

in each review i read, the hk was 2 degrees better than the ek supreme, and offered much better flow. its also not very expensive, and its socket plates are interchangeable. i like it.


----------



## rake (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice one, Velvet.

I've not had any success dropping the voltage on my 3.6GHz clock down from 1.42 
More sad news is that it does not look like I will see 4GHz without a portable nuclear reactor... 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=642283


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 7, 2009)

dont be sad... i cant reach them properly either... i can do pi, but until now no validation. im working on it. 1.5 even produce me weird bugs... i think my mosfets get too hot^^


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 7, 2009)

Random Thought: I wonder if  I'm the only member of the club running on an AMD 770/ SB600 chipset?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Random Thought: I wonder if  I'm the only member of the club running on an AMD 770/ SB600 chipset?



man, I havent' heard of SB600 in a while    Glad to see you still have one around dude 

I had a M3A32-MVP Deluxe


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man, I havent' heard of SB600 in a while    Glad to see you still have one around dude
> 
> I had a M3A32-MVP Deluxe



Well I orginally got the Phenom II 940 with the intention of later buying a 790 / SB 750 MB later and building a system. But I had the 'M3A with a 5600+ in it and decided to try the PII in it and it worked. Only limitation is I'm limited to "auto" voltage on the v-core in the bios because the manual range of  the chipset in 0.875 ~ 1.175 and the chip runs at 1.36 @ 3.5 Ghz which I run 24/7 which isn't bad for stock volts. I have had it as high as 3.8 ghz in windows using K10Stat to raise v-core and multi. Not bad for the old AM2+ board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Well I orginally got the Phenom II 940 with the intention of later buying a 790 / SB 750 MB later and building a system. But I had the 'M3A with a 5600+ in it and decided to try the PII in it and it worked. Only limitation is I'm limited to "auto" voltage on the v-core in the bios because the manual range of  the chipset in 0.875 ~ 1.175 and the chip runs at 1.36 @ 3.5 Ghz which I run 24/7 which isn't back for stock volts. I have had it as high as 3.8 ghz in windows using K10Stat to raise v-core and multi. Not bad for the original AM2+ board



yeah now I remember discussing this with you once, not bad at all.  Glad to see SB600 around still with newer gen Phenoms


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah now I remember discussing this with you once, not bad at all.  Glad to see SB600 around still with newer gen Phenoms



If I ever decide to try Crossfire I'll have to get a newer board, but until then this one runs fine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 8, 2009)

I think AMD needs to look at the 45nm arch and improve on it, aka the second gen 45nm, then move to 32nm.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> I think AMD needs to look at the 45nm arch and improve on it, aka the second gen 45nm, then move to 32nm.



I wish they would develop a cpu that does the same amount of work per clock as Intel. I think they just need a whole new core design.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> If I ever decide to try Crossfire I'll have to get a newer board, but until then this one runs fine.



yeah man, sometimes its not worth upgrading just for a specific reason.  But hey, enjoy the board in the meantime dude 



eidairaman1 said:


> I think AMD needs to look at the 45nm arch and improve on it, aka the second gen 45nm, then move to 32nm.




AMD needs to release a CPU that says i7 come here let me 

even the AM3 setups are lacking compared to the i7 with HT off.  I had a Phenom II 940 and did a comparison of the Phenom II 940 and my i7 with HT off.  Man the i7 just killed it in every test.  I tried to make everything even like lower the RAM speed on the DDR3, up the NB speed on the Phenom rig to try and match the NB speed of the i7 and bro it was just no match.  I can't believe AMD is settling for this, I am a AMD fan, I love them, but performance wise they need to step it up and reclaim the crown


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 8, 2009)

eh id say more like the Core i9/i11 killer, using current memory with way lower volts than intel, while maintaining higher volt limits than intel can muster (always recalled AMD chips handling higher voltage better than intel parts)


----------



## Wile E (Aug 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> eh id say more like the Core i9/i11 killer, using current memory with way lower volts than intel, while maintaining higher volt limits than intel can muster (always recalled AMD chips handling higher voltage better than intel parts)



Handling higher voltage doesn't mean squat if you either can't keep it cool, or it doesn't allow you to outperform the competition.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 8, 2009)

dude you don't need to tell me that as I know with any electronic device it needs to stay cool, look at the wartoys we have. Ive just known that AMD with the Athlon XP was able to handle 2.0V without sweating, the motherboard on the other hand as of chipsets not so much.

2.7GHz-3.0GHz was achieved on AXPs using 2.0V (2.7GHz being more common)


----------



## Wile E (Aug 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> dude you don't need to tell me that as I know with any electronic device it needs to stay cool, look at the wartoys we have. Ive just known that AMD with the Athlon XP was able to handle 2.0V without sweating, the motherboard on the other hand as of chipsets not so much.
> 
> 2.7GHz-3.0GHz was achieved on AXPs using 2.0V (2.7GHz being more common)



Yeah, but in the context of vs Intel, handling extra voltage doesn't mean a thing, if it doesn't equate to outperforming Intel. Sure, the AMDs handle more volts, but what does it matter? Intel still ends up faster.

AMD doesn't need to make them handle more volts, or make them clock higher, they need to focus on achieving more work per clock cycle. That's the only way they'll ever be able to compete on anything but price.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 8, 2009)

ya thats what AMD did for the AXP/64, just after awhile their planning team sat on their asses and tried calling Intels bluff, but TBH we always come down to a Clock speed War it seems. AMD needs a new arch that should be Developed on the 45nm node (should make retooling a little easier)


----------



## rake (Aug 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dont be sad... i cant reach them properly either... i can do pi, but until now no validation. im working on it. 1.5 even produce me weird bugs... i think my mosfets get too hot^^



I think I've found at least part of my problem...

A stable run at 3.7GHz needed 1.47v, which already put a lot of strain (17A or so) on my less-than-wonderful PSU and caused the 12v rail to shift quite a bit. It didn't wobble, but was only able to deliver 11.88v under full load. 
The new CPU cooler held up well and kept it at a steady 55°C

Compare that to 3.5GHz @ 1.37v which exhibits only a minor shift down to 11.97v

I'm happy with the 3.5GHz for now, but clearly I will only be able to explore the actual limits of this processor with a more robust PSU... and ofc, ultimately some water cooling, but I don't really see that happening.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2009)

i hope your mosfets are cooled well...


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 11, 2009)

*How's this?*

Just thought I'd show this : 



Was done using k10stat to raise v-core

Not bad for an "obsolete" motherboard on Air, Huh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Just thought I'd show this : [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/648023.png[/url]
> 
> Was done using k10stat to raise v-core
> 
> Not bad for an "obsolete" motherboard on Air, Huh?



great job chuck, great job


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great job chuck, great job



Thanks, but I have to be honest, it ran long enough to validate then a super pi run, but crashed when I tried wprime  Oh well.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Thanks, but I have to be honest, it ran long enough to validate then a super pi run, but crashed when I tried wprime  Oh well.



That's OK. That'
s the life of a bencher. I can;t tell you how many times I pulled off an amazing 3DMark run, only to have it crash tryin to get a screenshot saved. lol.


----------



## mdm-adph (Aug 11, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Just thought I'd show this : [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/648023.png[/url]
> 
> Was done using k10stat to raise v-core
> 
> Not bad for an "obsolete" motherboard on Air, Huh?



Kick ass -- what BIOS are you using?  Wanting to know because I got an old Asus M2A that I'm wondering if a Phenom will work in (Asus says it won't, but then you've apparently had better luck).


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 11, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> Kick ass -- what BIOS are you using?  Wanting to know because I got an old Asus M2A that I'm wondering if a Phenom will work in (Asus says it won't, but then you've apparently had better luck).



I'm using the 1105 beta BIOS. Not sure if you'll have any success with the M2A based board since they were Socket AM2 boards anf the M3A despite being 2 years old is AM2+


----------



## mdm-adph (Aug 11, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> I'm using the 1105 beta BIOS. Not sure if you'll have any success with the M2A based board since they were Socket AM2 boards anf the M3A despite being 2 years old is AM2+



Craps.  Looks like the 6000+ Brisbane is the max, then.    Though, it certainly ain't bad!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

dont worry chuck, we all go through that


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 12, 2009)

lol my board supports every phenom EXCEPT the one i own


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 12, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> Craps.  Looks like the 6000+ Brisbane is the max, then.    Though, it certainly ain't bad!



I'd ignore the "official" support lists, my CPU isn't on the list for my board either, but oviously it works. 

There may be hope for you a search of google revealed that people have had sucess with the M2A VM and 940 using the most receent BIOS. only limitation is CPU is deteccted as "unknown model".

I'd post links but I'm posting from my cell phone right now.


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2009)

Phenom II X4 965 is tomorrow. Who's game?


----------



## rake (Aug 12, 2009)

hmm.. tempting, but I think I'll just set the multiplier one click higher on my quad-core 720 for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> Phenom II X4 965 is tomorrow. Who's game?



keep us posted on that man


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> Phenom II X4 965 is tomorrow. Who's game?



my 24/7 clocks are faster and the 965 isn't a Back Edition so I'll keep what I have.


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 13, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> my 24/7 clocks are faster and the 965 isn't a Back Edition so I'll keep what I have.



965 is a Black Edition.. sorry.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 13, 2009)

I will be trying to get a croisshair 3 and the 965
only have 2gb ddr3 so I will be good 

Expect some dice sessions


----------



## mav2000 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice hope to see that soon...btw is it a 140W or a 125W...???


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 13, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Nice hope to see that soon...btw is it a 140W or a 125W...???



125W (for later versions... turns out they are still binning the 125W version)
140W for the current revision.

If my Phenom II X4 920 can get 103W TDP @ 3,402Mhz I know a 965 can get that or close to it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone know if the 785G's OC good at all? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131398
Sent my Crosshair III back for a refund and I'm gonna get that or this 790X
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131402


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone know if the 785G's OC good at all?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131398
> Sent my Crosshair III back for a refund and I'm gonna get that or this 790X
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131402



why ?

i thought the crosshair was one of the top boards ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 13, 2009)

Yea, but I want to mess with a new board. Might get a 965 with it.


----------



## mav2000 (Aug 13, 2009)

I would suggest the MSI or the gigabyte. 790FX.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea, but I want to mess with a new board. Might get a 965 with it.



you should mess with Dice/Ln2 

what about the UD5P it helped me hit 4.1ghz on my old 955be ( validation in sig ) 

just waiting on ewiz to stock on the 965 to take the leap since i get 1 day shipping


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 13, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> I would suggest the MSI or the gigabyte. 790FX.



Not gonna do gigabyte, might go MSI but those ASUS boards look mighty tasty.


----------



## rake (Aug 13, 2009)

There is very little separating the GD70, A79T and the UD5P. All other things being fairly equal, I like the MSI board for it's generous PCIe spacing, superior VRM cooling, intuitive BIOS and yes: aesthetics.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 13, 2009)

i have had the gd70 and the ud5p 

ud5p way better then gd70


----------



## Fatal (Aug 13, 2009)

I have not even had my 940 for a year and they are cranking out new chips like mad! Some of those ASUS boards look killer I think my next board will be from them.


----------



## mav2000 (Aug 13, 2009)

If this continues I may soon look at the 965 (or whatever is the best 6 months from now) with either my existing mobo or a crosshair III. I used the crosshair III for a few days, and other than a few bios issues is the top mobo according to me. With the load line calibration the vdrop and droop is insignificant and it OC's quite well due to that. Also I think it has better cooling than the MSI. I have used both, and the MSI is whats sitting in my cabinet right now, simply because the bios on the Asus sucked.


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2009)

Overclocking on the x4 965 isn't any better than the 955 according to every review I've seen on it so far. I guess I'm just keeping the 955.


----------



## Nick89 (Aug 13, 2009)

3.6Ghz @ 1.4v


----------



## rake (Aug 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> Overclocking on the x4 965 isn't any better than the 955 according to every review I've seen on it so far. I guess I'm just keeping the 955.



Yeah, a 45nm deneb is a 45nm deneb 


*edit*:
_"Serving as the successor to the Deneb architecture, the first processor to utilize the Bulldozer architecture goes by the codename Orochi. This processor will feature more than four cores, over 8 MB of L3 cache and a pure DDR3 integrated memory controller. The Orochi is slated for internal testing in late 2010, with full-volume production swinging into motion sometime in 2011."_ - Tom's Hardware


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 13, 2009)

rake said:


> Yeah, a 45nm deneb is a 45nm deneb
> 
> 
> *edit*:
> _"Serving as the successor to the Deneb architecture, the first processor to utilize the Bulldozer architecture goes by the codename Orochi. This processor will feature more than four cores, over 8 MB of L3 cache and a pure DDR3 integrated memory controller. The Orochi is slated for internal testing in late 2010, with full-volume production swinging into motion sometime in 2011."_ - Tom's Hardware



do you believe orochi is a monolithic architecture, or do you thinks its a multipack-one


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like *Legit Reviews* got a nice X4 965. 4.2ghz stable on air. Now I'm thinking about it again........


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> Looks like *Legit Reviews* got a nice X4 965. 4.2ghz stable on air. Now I'm thinking about it again........



little gem?


----------



## rake (Aug 13, 2009)

600MHz overclock for 8 mV over stock voltage?? (screenie shows them at 4GHz @ 1.40v) That's pretty damn decent. Someone hand-picked that puppy.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 13, 2009)

the question to ask are these retail chips in the reviews ?

again my 955 was able to do 3.8 @ stock volts on an am2+ board and was able to do 4.1ghz on a UD5P ( validation in sig )


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> the question to ask are these retail chips in the reviews ?
> 
> again my 955 was able to do 3.8 @ stock volts on an am2+ board and was able to do 4.1ghz on a UD5P ( validation in sig )


was that a dice run bro?


----------



## Master}{ (Aug 19, 2009)

I just got Featured in CPU Magazine!  My name is Brentt, my Rig is the Third Picture!

I took first place in the case mod contest at Intel DesertBash 8






Also someone care to explain why i cant use sig pictures hosted on graebtech.com, i own that site!!!
It keeps telling me images are not allowed from there!


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 19, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> was that a dice run bro?



3.8ghz stock volts was with a stock HSF w/ ultra kazi on top on your foxconn board 

The 4.1ghz was on water on UD5P


----------



## facepunch (Aug 19, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=662202 http://service.futuremark.com/resultAnalyzer.action?resultId=11753949&resultType=14  i think there good chips water setup Feser quad 120 mm radiator with heatkiller cpu block


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 19, 2009)

so whats Better for Overclocking a Phenom 2 Quad 955/965???


MSI 790FX-GD70

Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P

DFI LANPARTY DK 790FXB-M3H5


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 19, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> so whats Better for Overclocking a Phenom 2 Quad 955/965???
> 
> 
> MSI 790FX-GD70
> ...



UD5P Hands Down IMO


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 19, 2009)

anything on Asus?

Scratch that

Gigabyte Might be what I'm Really looking for in a Motherboard Packed with Features and Overclocking Capability


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 19, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> anything on Asus?
> 
> Scratch that
> 
> Gigabyte Might be what I'm Really looking for in a Motherboard Packed with Features and Overclocking Capability



my crosshair 3 comes in tomorrow along with a Sempron 140 

The highest i have seen it overclocked is 3.5ghz so i will try to push it at least that high 

will let you know how it goes


----------



## Paintface (Aug 19, 2009)

hello everyone, 

My brother his rig is a gigabyte 790gx AM2 mainboard with a PII 940.

I oced it from 3.0 to 3.4 through the multiplier, its perfectly stable but the chip does run get quite hot when stressing all 4 cores ( 70C ).
I have read before that OCing the classic way instead of raising the multiplier gives less heat from the CPU, and adds some performance increase.

But i have zero experience with that, would it be possible to write down a small tut how i should go about doing it? Also is there any room for undervolting when the chip runs at 3.4ghz?

Case is quite small but has zalman cpu cooling which is all on silent mode , so my aim is to keep the 3.4ghz + silence and get the heat down, thanks.


----------



## rake (Aug 19, 2009)

Paintface said:


> I oced it from 3.0 to 3.4 through the multiplier, its perfectly stable but the chip does run get quite hot when stressing all 4 cores ( 70C ).



That's pretty dreadful, what are the temps like on idle?



Paintface said:


> Also is there any room for undervolting when the chip runs at 3.4ghz?



On air cooling, no, not really... maybe 40mV or so.



Paintface said:


> Case is quite small but has zalman cpu cooling which is all on silent mode , so my aim is to keep the 3.4ghz + silence and get the heat down, thanks.



Best way to balance heat vs noise is to use the PWM feature in your BIOS. Don't throttle your CPU fan if you are overclocking and putting heavy load on the processor.


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 19, 2009)

Paintface said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> My brother his rig is a gigabyte 790gx AM2 mainboard with a PII 940.
> 
> ...



First of all 3.4 Ghz is a rather pathetic overclock for the 940 even on air. Mine runs @ 3.5 24/7 and I've had it as high as 4.0 Ghz.
Using a MB that doesn't support the 940.

Now about the temperatures, make sure you're watching the right ones.You should monitor the of the cores themselves, and not the sensor labled "CPU" in most monitoring software.


----------



## Paintface (Aug 19, 2009)

Im sure the cpu can handle more , but running 70C with full load on all 4 cores i dont dare to go higher cause of the temps , so i hoped OCing without touching the multiplier ( classic way ) would lower the temps a bit , but i have no experience in that.

i use coretemp to read the temp ( only has one sensor afaik )


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 20, 2009)

Paintface said:


> Im sure the cpu can handle more , but running 70C with full load on all 4 cores i dont dare to go higher cause of the temps , so i hoped OCing without touching the multiplier ( classic way ) would lower the temps a bit , but i have no experience in that.
> 
> i use coretemp to read the temp ( only has one sensor afaik )



Actually it should run cooler and more stable by overclocking  through the multiplier as the 940 can run 3.5 ghz (17.5 x 200) at stock voltage. To do the same through the bus by raising it 233 could require a voltage increase, and will cause the ram to run at 933 mhz if your ram is capable of going that fast.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2009)

new results.... i will try to work on 3.95 and 4ghz now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663460

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663587

EDIT:
4ghz is not linpack stable until now... but i work on it


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 20, 2009)

Come on velvet, push that thing. If my 940 can do 4 ghz on air your heatkiller should allow at least 4.5 ghz on the 955.


Paintface what's the vcore on that CPU? it should be able to run the clocks you mention at stock voltage 1.35 v which shouldn't run any hottter than at stock speeds.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2009)

dont overestimate my board... the mosfets (4phase) are cooled by ramsinks^^


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dont overestimate my board... the mosfets (4phase) are cooled by ramsinks^^



I guarentee your board is better than mine. I'm running on a AMD 770 / SB 600 chipset that Asus says only supports up to 95W TDP processors.


Also paintface I noticed you mentioned that 940 is using a zalman in silent mode? How do you expect that to cool a 125w TDP processor properly, especially if it's not in a decent case with proper airflow? IMHO if a CPU fan isn't spinning at it's maximum speed and pushing the most cfm it can then the heatsink isn't doing it's job.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2009)

the problem is: my board is knewn therefore that it likes to blew without proper cooling

i dont know why i cant reach 4ghz linpack stable, but it could be voltage dependant


----------



## Jakl (Aug 24, 2009)

So I will be getting my hand on one of the 965's , so now I need a good OC Mobo....

By lookin around, seems like the Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P is the good OC choice. Anyone else have any other thoughts?


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 24, 2009)

Jakl said:


> So I will be getting my hand on one of the 965's , so now I need a good OC Mobo....
> 
> By lookin around, seems like the Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P is the good OC choice. Anyone else have any other thoughts?



UD5P is the second best board the #1 IMO is the CH3 

ive had the UD5P take a 955 all the way to 4.1ghz stable on water and i just got the CH3 a few days ago and the board is solid and well made, havent had time to play with it yet


----------



## Jakl (Aug 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> UD5P is the second best board the #1 IMO is the CH3
> 
> ive had the UD5P take a 955 all the way to 4.1ghz stable on water and i just got the CH3 a few days ago and the board is solid and well made, havent had time to play with it yet



Thanks.

Just before I buy my new AM3 965 system, I would like to see if this Mobo and RAM would do good, or if anyone has any good input

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
GIGABYTE GA-MA790FXT-UD5P AM3


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 24, 2009)

Two different methods for 3.6, both done on stock. I think this is as high as I'm gonna push until I get my V8. Both also on stock volts.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 24, 2009)

HI

can someone loan me a 940BE to test for a few days?


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 24, 2009)

Jakl said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just before I buy my new AM3 965 system, I would like to see if this Mobo and RAM would do good, or if anyone has any good input
> 
> ...



Yup that will work just fine


----------



## Wartz (Aug 24, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Two different methods for 3.6, both done on stock. I think this is as high as I'm gonna push until I get my V8. Both also on stock volts.



Nice. So that crosshair III makes that much difference! I have to push voltage by to 1.4 to get a stable 3.6 on my Biostar.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah the board is great. A TON of OC'ing options and lots of other cool features. I know I can get at least 3.8 with a better cooler. I stopped after 3.6 cause it was hitting 58*C during the 3d Mark 06 CPU test.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 24, 2009)

i think that may be my next board if i can get this damn max 2 gene sold.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 24, 2009)

I stand behind it 100%. Even though the BIOS has many, many options it's not overwhelming once you get in there and look through a few of the screens. I also find the LED's on the board that indicate voltage range helpful. I was not aware that it actually has a HDD activity light on it lol..kept seeing something flashing and was like wtf


----------



## Meltdown (Aug 25, 2009)

Thought you guys might want to look at these 965 chips chew has at XS. they all do 4.0 on air
check it out    http://http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=232718


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

nah fuck, my mx2 is empty^^ but i only need new when going am3 next month


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2009)

hello all so do i still hold the number one spot in this club?


----------



## codyjansen (Aug 29, 2009)

how far can i overclock my phenom II x4 810 on stock air?
i have not tried to oc yet bcuz build is not finished


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 29, 2009)

mileage varies, all I can say is find a reference on the web, Depending on Your Motherboard and ask questions if people provide their References try to use those or go easy up until those points.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 29, 2009)

hi cdawall, how have you been? hope the sergeants havent been too rude to you 
yeah youre still number one, and i made it to the 4ghz without your help^^ the bluescreens haunting me seem to be related to cpu + especially mosfet overheating. now it will take 17 iterations linpack before crashing. now i have the wish to get it validated with 4.2

you have not enough concurrence,chipmighty,lonely cdawall, because your methods are very fine tuned. youre a little bit like a magician... they never tell their tricks 

Youre like the David Copperfield of PhenomII.
but i will try to be David Blaine, even if my chances are low
hope the german silicium will guide me well...


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2009)

rofl well thats good to hear i will try and get some new oc's up when i get to tech school


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 29, 2009)

you told me the phenom may need more volts due to his stepping
phanbuey even was envious, because i was able to reach the 3.2 with about 1.216, and he couldnt do under 1.275. max voltage i ever touched is 1.52. with more i may have gotten the 4 ghz linpack stable


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 30, 2009)

so i'm curious, do you guys think a 975 will hold up ok in my m3n-ht, i really want to keep this board as it's been so good to me... i just worry about the tdp on the thing.  I got 2 more gtx285's coming for tri-sli and was thinking of grabbing a 965 to compliment them?


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Request to join.

Would be cool to get some advise on how to overclock with AMD.

Can't get past 3.3 at the moment!


----------



## Fatal (Aug 30, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Request to join.
> 
> Would be cool to get some advise on how to overclock with AMD.
> 
> Can't get past 3.3 at the moment!



found this may help you some Panther 
http://www.techreaction.net/2009/07/20/phenom-ii-905e-a-new-breed-turning-the-htpc-to-the-hepc/


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks I came accross that before, I'm more after voltage information for my board, what hyper transport does etc.

Theres about 8 more options on this bios then my P5Q3 intel board, and some of them have loads of sub options as well.

I would love to run this @ 3.5 constantly.

Right now I'm running two instances of orthos, so using 99-100% of my cpu, and the core temp is still only 34-35 celcius. (Also transfering crysis from my computer downstairs to this new one )

I've had processors that idle temp is higher then that!


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer, 

I noticed that on your validation you've been doing most of the OCing through the bus. Have you tried upping the multiplier to 19 or 20 and the upping the bus speed just to tweak that little extra? It would but a lot less stress on other components such as the NB, ram etc.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 30, 2009)

yielded no improvements, at 4.1 the proc crashes instantly, even with 1.55... will try it with lower voltage later....


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> yielded no improvements, at 4.1 the proc crashes instantly, even with 1.55... will try it with lower voltage later....



It wasn't so much a question of how far you've been pushing it, but rather how you get there. I would simply think 20x200 is a lot easier on the system than 14 x 286 especially when the default multi of your cpu is 16. better to raise the multi and go with a lower bus speed as it's bus speed which demands the voltage.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 30, 2009)

my pstates dont work.... if i work with lower bus, the nb would be under 2000mhz... simply too slow. hope the udp4 pushes the 300+


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm having some trouble getting past 3.8 GHz. 3.8 is stable, no questions asked, but I want to run 3dMark at 4. So far I've tried using the only the multi, just the FSB, both, lowering NB frequency and HT frequency, and increasing volts accordingly. I also tried going off of my boards Auto setting for 3.8, which is 238 x 16. I put the FSB at 250 and the volts at 1.4625 but still nothing, BSOD's at Logon screen. Temps are fine. Will turning on ACC help?


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 31, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Hey guys. I'm having some trouble getting past 3.8 GHz. 3.8 is stable, no questions asked, but I want to run 3dMark at 4. So far I've tried using the only the multi, just the FSB, both, lowering NB frequency and HT frequency, and increasing volts accordingly. I also tried going off of my boards Auto setting for 3.8, which is 238 x 16. I put the FSB at 250 and the volts at 1.4625 but still nothing, BSOD's at Logon screen. Temps are fine. Will turning on ACC help?



what are OS are you using


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 31, 2009)

Vista Home Premium x64


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 31, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Vista Home Premium x64



thats your problem 

amd cpus have a hard time going 4ghz and over 

try 32 bit


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 31, 2009)

Ugh! That's what I was afraid of. I'm glad I saved my image of my 32 bit install. BRB lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 31, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Ugh! That's what I was afraid of. I'm glad I saved my image of my 32 bit install. BRB lol



remember to back up your stuff


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 1, 2009)

you probably need even lower temperature and very good mosfet cooling,to make 1.5+ volts profitable... i had to buy a heatkiller and to improve mosfet cooling on my badly cooled board+low temperatures at night+2 open windows to create airflow in the room, to reach 17iterations linpack stable on my 955 1.520 volts... load never hit 50.

EDIT:aha, 64 bit will never work, only if you use ln2....


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey guys, it seems its my FSB that's the limiting factor on this chip 

Anything over 270 gets a bit jittery, and over 280 won't boot at all .
Highest over clock until I find a way around it is currently 3.4 ghz.

Got it running at 3.2 for a 24/7 clock though.

So same as the BE at stock, but with much nicer temperatures ha ha.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 1, 2009)

Aye! Posting this currently at 3.9 GHz. Ran 3dMark fine, temps are fine. I turned ACC on, not sure if that's what did it or not. About to try for 4 again.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 1, 2009)

I think 3.9 is the max for this one. I've tried a ton of different settings for 4 and it just BSOD's or restarts. Temps are fine too. I'm not pushing it higher than 1.475 volts.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 1, 2009)

you will need more than 1.5 to reach 4ghz,probably.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 1, 2009)

Well if that's the case then I just won't get 4 GHz. I never like seeing volts that high. Also, isn't there some sort of "flag" that goes off when the CPU is given 1.5v or higher that AMD won't RMA it?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 1, 2009)

never heard of such things, but i use 1.5+only for benching. if used with 1.408, like i usual do, to reach 3.8, it should last a long time...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 1, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Well if that's the case then I just won't get 4 GHz. I never like seeing volts that high. Also, isn't there some sort of "flag" that goes off when the CPU is given 1.5v or higher that AMD won't RMA it?



No. No such flag. That has been a rumor for years. Besides, AMD themselves said these cpus are supposedly good for 1.55V. I'm skeptical, but hey, who am I to argue with the guys that designed it? lol.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm..I'm still not sure if I want to push it that far. I guess I will though if I get some sudden urge to make my e-penis larger.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2009)

It only makes you feel good for a week!

ha ha

I pumped 1.72 trough my Intel e5200 a while ago (1.8 in bios)

I think these newer processors can take a fair bit of voltage ( at least for a quick cpu z screen shot)


erm, I wouldn't recommend putting 1.7 through though,  think I just got lucky! heh.


----------



## Meltdown (Sep 2, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Hmm..I'm still not sure if I want to push it that far. I guess I will though if I get some sudden urge to make my e-penis larger.



I have read that 4.0 at 2600 is big boost, i am thinking time for liquid cooling (but i really mean is i need a larger penis) i am at 3.9 too, always whant more






pantherx12 said:


> It only makes you feel good for a week!
> 
> ha ha
> 
> ...



1.7v is ok on ln cooling but air cooler


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah, and I still didn't get the highest air OC on that chip!
XD


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> 1.7v



OMG.HK Metal Gate simply loves Voltages that high to cook eggs.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 2, 2009)

New 24/7 clock 







Getting over drive to stress test it.

I don't think I'll be going any high then this to be honest, just spent the last 2 hours trying to get it to go past 3.5 ghz, even with voltage set to 1.45 in bios no luck!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 2, 2009)

Getting back into AMD after many years absence. I have a Phenom 550 on the way and was curious for opinions on my mb choice before ordering.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378

I intend to get my feet wet with LN2 on this one (benching).


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 2, 2009)

I put together a rig for a friend the other day using this mobo here and got the 550be clocked to 4ghz straight away...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 2, 2009)

I want to stay with DDR3 because I have a buttload of it on hand already...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> New 24/7 clock
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/maxoverclock.jpg
> 
> ...



i guess you will have to buy you a decent cooler... your actual i would consider enough, for only an 65w x2 and overclocking


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you think a better cooler will make a difference?

I thought 40c core temp was pretty low under full load.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2009)

i know that i needed a better Water block+ far better mosfet cooling, to be able to use 1.5

no it isnt, if you consider, that this processor scales better in needed voltage/reached clock, the cooler it gets. (until bout -250 degrees) why would someone like me go water ?


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand D:


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 2, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Getting back into AMD after many years absence. I have a Phenom 550 on the way and was curious for opinions on my mb choice before ordering.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378
> 
> I intend to get my feet wet with LN2 on this one (benching).



As long as you're getting something with the 750 southbridge so you can have fun unlocking those cores (if you feel like it) you'll be fine.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm not sure I understand D:



http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/prozessoren/amd/2009/april/amd_phenom_ii_x4_955_be_7_ghz/
there you go ;-)


----------



## Wile E (Sep 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i know that i needed a better Water block+ far better mosfet cooling, to be able to use 1.5
> 
> no it isnt, if you consider, that this processor scales better in needed voltage/reached clock, the cooler it gets. (until bout -250 degrees) why would someone like me go water ?



Water isn't cool enough to lower voltage needs significantly. It just cools the cpu better, allowing for the use of more voltage. It's not until you start looking at freezing temps that voltage starts to scale better by significant amounts.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ahh now I get him.

Looks Like I'll have to run my system inside a freezer then


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 3, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Water isn't cool enough to lower voltage needs significantly. It just cools the cpu better, allowing for the use of more voltage. It's not until you start looking at freezing temps that voltage starts to scale better by significant amounts.



so it wonders me, why i was able to lower the volts from 1.44 to 1.408, and even gained more stability than before (i used a cheap thermaltake maze block before my HK 3.0), tho the setting would have crashed in minutes on my old block...

anyways... better temperature means better overclock...you just dont know how each specific cpu reacts on it. some do better,some do worser.its a fact, that by removing the dummy cap from an a64x2, you can undervolt it much better.tried it myself,also. im not trying to argue. just my few experiences


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2009)

.038V is not significant. Especially when you weigh the cost of a good h2o setup vs a good air cooler. Spending that much money on cooling is reserved for us nutballs. lol. I''m looking at this from a cost/benefit ratio.

And delidding an A64X2 does not lower it's voltage needs. I also speak from experience on that.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 3, 2009)

the gains were also not huge, but it also dropped of 10c core temperature. maybe that brought the whack. i only knew, it ran stock 2.4 at about 1,08 Volts. that was significantly lower than most the x2 i ever found...

the h20 setup does not only is for that gains... it purpose is mainly, to conduct heat away from the Rig,and especially the CPU,integrated Parts etc, as you already know it also should increase the lifespan of the parts integrated in it.

there more things that i like about watercooling, but i will definetly recommend it for silence lovers or people that want to push it. only the choice of fans counts
if someone has the money, and is comfortable with the physical aspects of water,plastic and metals under pressure, he should always go water, in my opinion


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Ahh now I get him.
> 
> Looks Like I'll have to run my system inside a freezer then


heck no, I ran the 550BE at 4ghz on water.... idle was 23c and that was with the rad's fan on low setting lol...


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> heck no, I ran the 550BE at 4ghz on water.... idle was 23c and that was with the rad's fan on low setting lol...



can't wait for mine to come in and start the benches


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 3, 2009)

I was just messing 

My idle temps at the moment vary a great deal.

Can be as low as 24 to as high as 30.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 3, 2009)

cant wait for me having money next month, and buying a mora for benches...!if i can get the 4ghz with thermaltake rads, than that should be really an improvement ;-)


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 3, 2009)

Has anyone ever read the warantee card that comes with AMD cpus?

Apprently I've already voided my warantee!

By using a different heatsink!

New max overclock with 905e







Didn't get a chance to do any benches because as soon as I worked out what I was doing wrong ( I thought my ram was rated for 1800 not 1600 so just needed to change the multi) I tried 3.75ghz although this wasn't stable even with 1.4volt in bios.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 9, 2009)

After a long absence from AMD, I figured why not give it another whirl. A fellow bot team member and I decided to do a comparison between DDR2 and DDR3 mb's/memory. This will be on water to begin with...after the tests I will proceed to SS/LN2/Dice. I will post results and the thread if it gets interesting. Here are the basic components to begin with:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146799

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103680

My partner will of course be using the DDR2 equivalent.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice, cant wait to see some results


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I am now running an Athlon II 240 since my gf's board doesn't seem compatible. And I got to say this is the most annoying thing to OC in the world. Not because I can't up the multi, but because it's so picky. 

I wanted to just test the proc and see what it could do, so I dropped the HT multi, the NB multi, and the RAM multi, then upped the HTT to just 210 and it wouldn't start. Had to reset the bios then I did each one of those 1 at a time and would save and restart. Turns out I can't touch the NB multi, even with the proc at stock speeds, the instant I switch the NB off "Auto" the comp won't boot.

So beyond that I turned everything else to what I would want and it wouldn't start. So then I had to go in to the bios, adjust RAM, save, back into bios to adjust HT then save, back in to turn off CnQ then save, back into bios to bump voltage then save, back in to bump HTT then save. Which is the exact samethings I did before, but doing them all at once it just doesn't work.

Now I am pretty much at a brick wall. This mobo doesn't like breaking the 2500mhz NB wall and I can't touch the NB multi or it won't boot, so I'm lost. I did get a boot at 264 HTT which is 3696mhz and it made it into windows, I got CPU-Z open, then it crashed. But thats running the NB almost 200mhz past what it's happy with, so I'm sure thats what crashed it. Anyone got an idea to help me with the NB here?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 13, 2009)

First bench...PITA! Freakin clear cmos jumper under the video card.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

rick, can you post a bigger screen shot dude?

Anyways loving the tech station


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> rick, can you post a bigger screen shot dude?
> 
> Anyways loving the tech station



Saw how poor the screen was...thats why i put the thumbnail under. Let me just delete the original ss.


----------



## erocker (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice! I have that same tech station. How do you like that water block? I'm looking for something different.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks Rick, I missed the attachment now, saw it over @ OCA anyways.  Good run bro.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> Very nice! I have that same tech station. How do you like that water block? I'm looking for something different.



TY - The block is a GTZ Swiftech Apogee with the AMD mounting kit. It seems to do well...I have the same one on the Classified also.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 13, 2009)

Been messing with the sempron a little 
so far with 15mins of changes 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=706009

going to push it to the limit on air then try to unlock the second core

what benches should i do ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Been messing with the sempron a little
> so far with 15mins of changes
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=706009
> ...



You have any issues with NB multi? If not let me know when you try to unlock it. I would really like to up mine a bit more, but going to be impossible with the NB linked at 10x.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 13, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You have any issues with NB multi? If not let me know when you try to unlock it. I would really like to up mine a bit more, but going to be impossible with the NB linked at 10x.



will do 

highest so far 
3.7ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=706049
----------------
Edit
i know this isnt big to anyone but me, but i manage to get # 2 on Hwbot for 32m
http://www.hwbot.org/hardware/processor/sempron_140


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah thats right what I had mine at, just NB can't do 2640mhz  But I got a 240 Regor


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 13, 2009)

right now NB is at 2216 

going to keep pushing 

to unlock its ACC on Auto right ?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> will do
> 
> highest so far
> 3.7ghz
> ...



I think it's bigtime! Congrats!


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks 

i just broke that and hit #1 LOL

http://www.hwbot.org/hardware/processor/sempron_140

my team is Techpowerup 
so if anyone wants to join up with me on the team feel free


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Thanks
> 
> i just broke that and hit #1 LOL
> 
> ...



Cool beans! I'm still fighting this 550BE...


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 13, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Cool beans! I'm still fighting this 550BE...



whats it clock at, and what are your voltages ?

you running 4 sticks of ram ?

also whats your OS ?


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 13, 2009)

Gonna install the s1283 on tuesday. Any tips for OC'ing? I hope to reach 3.4 and have it running 24/7.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> whats it clock at, and what are your voltages ?
> 
> you running 4 sticks of ram ?
> 
> also whats your OS ?



1.52 vcore/4GB (two sticks) Mushkin 7-7-6-18 1T/Win7


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 13, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> 1.52 vcore/4GB (two sticks) Mushkin 7-7-6-18 1T/Win7



32 or 64 bit ?

what volts are :
CPU-NB
HT
SB
NB
CPU-VDD

quick question on bios,
I see that the crosshair has had a few updates since release, should i update to the latest or do each update starting from the one on my mobo ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Figured out my NB issues, man this 240 is fun, gonna see how beasty she can go, guess I am now in the 4ghz club 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=706525


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 13, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Figured out my NB issues, man this 240 is fun, gonna see how beasty she can go, guess I am now in the 4ghz club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=706525



whats the voltage ?

mine unlocks but i havent done full testing on it yet 

these semprons are pretty decent Overclockers for the price 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=706407

my testing is being done on air only since water is too messy for my desk LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2009)

That was only at 1.456v, here's a bit more fun 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=706577

Seems thats the end of the road though, but I say after playing with this, who needs an unlocked multi  I got it humming at 3984mhz right now with P95 running in the background at 1.472v and it seems stable, would be nice to have this as a 24/7 clock.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 13, 2009)

Running 3.3ghz 1.35v 

19C !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like its just about 4ghz 24/7 stable, gonna fine tune the ram, nb, and cpu clocks later today and see what it'll do, but looking damn good for $60 so far.



Assassin48 said:


> Running 3.3ghz 1.35v
> 
> 19C !



Nice, wonder when it will loose stability.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 13, 2009)

I think my temp sensor is bad since it still shows 21C load


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 13, 2009)

Some more bumps on the bot...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 13, 2009)

Bump...at least I got some cups out of it.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 13, 2009)

How far can she go...


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 13, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> How far can she go...



push the nb higher see if you get a little better score


----------



## erocker (Sep 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> push the nb higher see if you get a little better score



Definitely. Raising the NB directly gives you better memory performance which will give you a better WPrime score. I'm currently running 2.8ghz on the NB with 1.25v on the NB. I'm not sure if 1.25v is good or bad, I took a guess and it's stable.


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 13, 2009)

IDK... 
I figure 3,402Mhz is great for 24/7 use... so thats what I am at with my 920 nowa'days.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Seems these Regors really uncork over 3.9ghz. Here's a run I just did






Ouch 2.5k difference with 168mhz lower clock, but 750ish mhz more of NB, and a little bit slower RAM. CPU score didn't get effected much, but the GPU scores got hammered. Was messing around with getting NB up there and seems I figured it out, so gonna be goin for 3850 and test there, any higher and I think I might have to drop the NB multi 

**EDIT** 
And to confirm that under 3.8ghz these chips are a bottleneck, here it is with 70mhz more, and mem/nb that just scaled with the raised HTT. Picked up 2.5k points.... Actually seems that they love NB too, this is 10 points more than my 3948mhz run where the NB was almost 800mhz lower. I'm not sure when I am going to hit a NB wall though, gotta be soon, I'm gonna go bump it and see if I can hit 3.9ghz on CPU and 2.8ghz on NB :O.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, seem to have hit my wall. Got in a run over 4ghz, but didn't have the GPU's OC'd, now can't get in a run over 4ghz, just a bit under it, but had GPU's OC'd and results were about the same. Was really hoping to crack 17.5k, but damn close, E8400 hunting for a 1/3rd of the price and with a lot less cache, this things a lot of fun. (2nd run didn't show, but GPU's were at 800/960)











Where's the action here? This thread has always been active, just me and Assassin thrashing on our AII's/PII's?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 15, 2009)

I will be back this weekend with more AMD. Odd working hours negate any week day thrashing.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 15, 2009)

Well after my REALLY bad luck with my last processor (it wasn't stable at stock clocks/voltages), I got my new 720 back from AMD. It seems my luck has changed, my new 720 overclocks pretty good AND it unlocks into a quad core! I actually played around with undervolting it at stock clocks with 4 cores and I was able to get the voltage all the way down to 1.150v (1.125 was iffy, it crashed occasionally) and it was completely stable. What I found interesting was that with only three cores, I was only able to get the voltage down to 1.200v and remain stable, I thought that was a little weird.







(Unlocking it disabled the temperature sensors for the individual cores)

Currently stress testing with WCG as it seems it's the best way of testing if it's stable, it's actually even better than OCCT Linpack. So far so good!


----------



## Jakl (Sep 15, 2009)

720BE + Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P Here!

cpu-z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=711029


----------



## Meltdown (Sep 16, 2009)

woot its good feeling extra core for free. injoy and clock on


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Jakl said:


> 720BE + Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P Here!
> 
> cpu-z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=711029



Nice looks like you got a great 720 there, unlocks and is stable as a true quad up top.


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2009)

So, I'm wondering what some of you need for voltage for 3.6ghz on a PII quad? Preferably a x4 955. Chime in and let me know how many volts you need.


----------



## Wartz (Sep 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> So, I'm wondering what some of you need for voltage for 3.6ghz on a PII quad? Preferably a x4 955. Chime in and let me know how many volts you need.



1.42 for me on a biostar TA790gx A2+ (x4 940)

So a 955 might need a little less?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

i believe i needed 1.32-34volts to push to 3625


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Sep 22, 2009)

*My overclock*

Hey guys!

Here's my overclock....


----------



## Wartz (Sep 22, 2009)

RaPiDo987 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Here's my overclock....
> 
> View attachment 28777



Did you bump up the voltage on your board?


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> So, I'm wondering what some of you need for voltage for 3.6ghz on a PII quad? Preferably a x4 955. Chime in and let me know how many volts you need.



Stock 1.35 volts, good sir. Haven't tried with lower, but I know for sure it works with that.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> So, I'm wondering what some of you need for voltage for 3.6ghz on a PII quad? Preferably a x4 955. Chime in and let me know how many volts you need.



My old PII 920 needed 1.38v I think, 1.42 would do 3.8


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Que?*



Wartz said:


> Did you bump up the voltage on your board?



What do you mean?

I raised the voltage in my bios to 1.437...


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 25, 2009)

This is just crazy 

United team of Poland just hit 5ghz on a Sempron 140 on dice with a UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=693056

1ghz more then me


----------



## fritoking (Sep 25, 2009)

here are my results...

http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/PII oc.jpg


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice Clocks

My Sempron 140
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=730214


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2009)

So what does everyone think of the 620?

http://www.hwbot.org/hardware/processor/athlon_ii_x4_620

Not bad for a 100usd chip.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 26, 2009)

If it clocks anything like my 240 does I think it's a great buy. But beyond that not sure, I mean maybe the Regors duals clock great because they are a dual core and have no L3, or maybe it's no L3 or maybe it's just being a dual core. So will be interesting to see how the quad clock and how much voltage they take, either way, can't go wrong, I mean heck I knocked out a 17.5k 3dmark06 on the 240, the 620 should be good for around 20k which is better than my 720 could get.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> This is just crazy
> 
> United team of Poland just hit 5ghz on a Sempron 140 on dice with a UD3
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=693056
> ...



That was easy Assassin - He didnt do anything more than a screen shot.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 26, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> That was easy Assassin - He didnt do anything more than a screen shot.



I cant even pass 4ghz right now 

my room is hot right now could be the cause 

Still a 5ghz OC on "DICE" is more then i have ever hit 

got close with my 940 @ 4.7ghz



DaMulta said:


> So what does everyone think of the 620?
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/hardware/processor/athlon_ii_x4_620
> 
> Not bad for a 100usd chip.



4.4ghz on a GD70 ?
When i had the gd70 the bios wouldnt let me go over 4ghz even on 32bit OS, maybe the bios matured 

If i find a 620 for cheap i will pick it up since i need a new toy


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I cant even pass 4ghz right now
> 
> my room is hot right now could be the cause
> 
> ...




Ram sure wasnt holding him back lol...


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 26, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Ram sure wasnt holding him back lol...



or HT 

After looking at it again i wouldnt be surprised if me or you could beat it @ 4.2ghz


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 26, 2009)

I wonder if there is a HT adjustable bios for my new board the ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO .


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 28, 2009)

Major SUCESS!!!
after 4 months, i finally tamed that bitch!

4ghz with only 1.488!!!!


the magmas made a beast out of the 240. double push is recommended ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Major SUCESS!!!
> after 4 months, i finally tamed that bitch!
> 
> 4ghz with only 1.488!!!!
> ...



so what did you do differently this time?  And congratulations bro


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so what did you do differently this time?  And congratulations bro



i exchanged ALL Rad fans to these Babies




one side of the swiftech 240 (thanks to bogmali and paulieg ;-) got a double push,both sides pull , and the case fan on the back got exchaged too. 
(6 total,more to follow)

i just used my 24-48 hour stable crunching setting, loosened the memory just a bit on tRC
upped the volts 3 steps, to 1.488 
made the run to the half
smoked a head
finished the run, and got mad
now i need better validations. 4100 should be the next goal,to reach


EDIT: i nearly forgot... thanks,David


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 28, 2009)

sorry for doublepost but:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734627

valid on 1.504, 4109 mhz.

ADD ME TO THA LIST,PLEASE!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

good job dude, so how much better are your temps now with push and pull?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 28, 2009)

strangely, the temps only bettered by 1-2 degrees... but the speed,at which temperature is taken away, is suddenly so fast, that during the low-load period, it drops to 24 degrees on the proc sensor,during high load, its at 34 degrees. core sensors never leave 46 degrees, during low-load its at 44 degrees.
i only use a 700 litres pump... but the water never gets warm
also, now i cant recognize much ehat difference between 1.44 and 1.5... it gets much more...softer

but during gaming (with 1.536), i face a bluescreen corepbt.sys or something after 25 minutes, not the hdaudio anymore, that happened with lower volts... possibly more voltage? what is considered safe, for different purposes?

EDIT: i had push pull before with other fans, i only sandwiched 2 magmas on one of the 4 fan openings,the 3 other openings, have only one magma on them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> strangely, the temps only bettered by 1-2 degrees... but the speed,at which temperature is taken away, is suddenly so fast, that during the low-load period, it drops to 24 degrees on the proc sensor,during high load, its at 34 degrees. core sensors never leave 46 degrees, during low-load its at 44 degrees.
> i only use a 700 litres pump... but the water never gets warm
> also, now i cant recognize much ehat difference between 1.44 and 1.5... it gets much more...softer
> 
> ...



dude have you installed the OS again?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 28, 2009)

do you believe the os is corrupt?


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do you believe the os is corrupt?



check your temps in the bios and see what it shows at idle


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2009)

You may have just hit the wall. My temps pushing 1.55v or even 1.6v are just fine, but it just won't do it, if I had sub zero temps then maybe it could.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 28, 2009)

i can provoke the BSOD´s at 3.75, if i like to. it must be something other :shadedshu
this errors slips out of my hands,each time, i grab and hold it (if it can validate 4.1, it should do at least 4.0 stable? i got it half an hour linx stable,i will test for more)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Things can change on a daily basis or even hourly. I got in a 3dmark06 run on my AII 240 at 4050mhz and was playing games and surfing on it for a few hours and it ran great. I turned off the comp and came back a few hours and had to reset the bios to get it to start, havent ever managed over 4ghz stable since then, so running it at 3.89ghz.

Also by provoke what do you mean? Because if you mean you can up the voltage and cause it at 3.75ghz then thats not too much different.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 28, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Things can change on a daily basis or even hourly. I got in a 3dmark06 run on my AII 240 at 4050mhz and was playing games and surfing on it for a few hours and it ran great. I turned off the comp and came back a few hours and had to reset the bios to get it to start, havent ever managed over 4ghz stable since then, so running it at 3.89ghz.
> 
> Also by provoke what do you mean? Because if you mean you can up the voltage and cause it at 3.75ghz then thats not too much different.



voltage, and furthermore certain memory settings and ram voltages, to complete the disaster

i got me an old rad today with 16 fan places. on one side pics will follow the next days to come


----------



## cdawall (Sep 28, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Things can change on a daily basis or even hourly. I got in a 3dmark06 run on my AII 240 at 4050mhz and was playing games and surfing on it for a few hours and it ran great. I turned off the comp and came back a few hours and had to reset the bios to get it to start, havent ever managed over 4ghz stable since then, so running it at 3.89ghz.
> 
> Also by provoke what do you mean? Because if you mean you can up the voltage and cause it at 3.75ghz then thats not too much different.



mine had the same issues they same to loose clocks pretty fast when pushed i'm thinking the chips have some issues with degredation...


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 28, 2009)

Decided to pull the timings tighter... 
1.2V NB
1.2V HT
1.3V SB PLL
1.385V CPU Voltage
1.75V = DRAM Voltage


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> voltage, and furthermore certain memory settings and ram voltages, to complete the disaster
> 
> i got me an old rad today with 16 fan places. on one side pics will follow the next days to come



Yeah, bumping voltages too high will do it even if your clocks are low. 



cdawall said:


> mine had the same issues they same to loose clocks pretty fast when pushed i'm thinking the chips have some issues with degredation...



Yeah samething happened on my PII 720, I was able to run it at 3.9ghz for a bit get a validation, but it wasn't stable. Backed it down to 3.8ghz and was able to run things fine, but then I had reset the cmos and was switching comp parts around and now 3.7ghz is all it will pull. 

I managed to get off a 4116mhz validation with the chip, but from there it just got a bit worse each time. Tempted to go back and try again, but no point. I'll wait till I get my 1/2" ID loop together, but I don't think it will help as my temps were good. Your clocks are good I really wouldn't say anything is wrong. Also the wall I have seem to found on my 720 and 240 is 1.45v. Beyond that it will run, but it never ends up being stable. So I usually just end up setting it at 1.45v and going for the max on that and leaving it.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I don't have it hooked up yet, but I was reading the manual. I was under the understanding that the 785G would not let you change the HT in bios. Yet, the ASUS 785G EVO will let you change it according to bios!

WOOT! This board does look REALLY SLICK!


----------



## Jakl (Oct 6, 2009)

I had to boost down my multi, I was not able to get stable so I will go just a little lower. I achieved 3.5ghz @ 1.38v , 17.5 Multi .. Doing Prime95 overnight, so far 2 hours and its still going

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=750813

Load @ 52°C
Idle @ ~32°C

Will post pics soon


----------



## dir_d (Oct 8, 2009)

So what chip do you guys like best for OC/Gaming.... Phenom II X4 945 95W or Phenom II X4 955 125W? Also the Ram...1600 with low timings good or something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148227 and over clock the ram?


----------



## Omega (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi guys!
I have a question for you... I'm thinking about doing Phenom II architecture review from overclocking standpoint. We all heard/read theoretical facts related to Deneb core inner workings, but I don't think anyone has explored those trough actual testing.

To clarify, my intentions are to play with Phenom II 965 and change the values for Northbridge, Hyper Transport and Memory timings/clock and run each of those changes through some test one by one.

After exploring the performance impact of each change in one segment of processor core, combine the best setup with some voltage tweaks and see how much improvement it does over standard stock Phenom II X4 965. This would be presented on TPU site as a combination of guide/review.

Any comments and suggestions are wecome!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2009)

dir_d said:


> So what chip do you guys like best for OC/Gaming.... Phenom II X4 945 95W or Phenom II X4 955 125W? Also the Ram...1600 with low timings good or something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148227 and over clock the ram?



it all depends what you want to do for a solid 24/7 clock either chip will work the same you should be able to hit 3.8-4ghz stable on both the 955BE will give a better top end clock just due to the unlocked multi but to hit those you need top end cooling etc.

ram wise those crucials should have some D9's on them and should clock well with the phenom. however the best current phenom kit is OCZ's "animal" kit

here is a quick comparo for you


unlocked multi opn 955BE yields 4.7ghz on DICE





locked multi on a chip that clocked better on air only gives 4.4ghz on DICE


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

ah, CDA why do you always show this wonderful,voltageless,but for normal overclocking completly useless DICE runs? Results on custom Water, or low budget Air, would be more sufficient for him i think


----------



## dir_d (Oct 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, CDA why do you always show this wonderful,voltageless,but for normal overclocking completly useless DICE runs? Results on custom Water, or low budget Air, would be more sufficient for him i think



Hes right but i appreciate the extra effort by showing me how well it does on DICE even though i will never use it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

CDA just likes to show his mastery of overclocking, im really impressed sometimes


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, CDA why do you always show this wonderful,voltageless,but for normal overclocking completly useless DICE runs? Results on custom Water, or low budget Air, would be more sufficient for him i think



i will look for those later



dir_d said:


> Hes right but i appreciate the extra effort by showing me how well it does on DICE even though i will never use it



i couldn't find my nice air results



Velvet Wafer said:


> CDA just likes to show his mastery of overclocking, im really impressed sometimes



lol master i am not


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol master i am not



?


----------



## mR Yellow (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi guys

Do u think it's worth upgrading to this mem: Corsair Dominator TWIN2X4096-8500C5D? I'm currently running vanilla DDR2 800 which is impossible to OC.

http://www.corsair.com/_datasheets/T...6-8500C5DF.pdf

Corsair TWIN2X4096-8500C5D/CMD4GX2M2A1066C5 , Dominator , with DHX technology , Nvidia SLi certrified with EPP , designed for nForce 590/680 SLi , 2 x 2G/2048mb kit , ddr2-1066 ( pc2-8500 ) , CL5 , 2.1v , with heatsink - 240pin - lifetime warranty

Thanx
mRY


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it, DDR3 is the current thing to go for, the DDR2 will get you gains, but I would just save the cash, gains won't be very noticeable. Save up a bit then try and sell the 940, mobo, ram and then with the extra money pick up an AM3 setup.

Beyond that, people running GD-70's, or even anyone else out there, what kinda RAM timings and clocks are you able to squeeze out. I'm picking up some 2000mhz 9-9-9-24 ripjaws, and a lot of the AM3 boards don't seem to be rated to turn DDR3 too high, granted the GD-70 does, so just wondering what speeds your all running.


----------



## erocker (Oct 11, 2009)

I should know this.. but I don't, never did it. How do you disable a core?


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

You can do it in BIOS if it support's it. You must have ACC function, and additional option to disable one core.

If not, you can disable it in Windows. Just go:
- start
- run
- msconfig
- boot tab > advanced options
- set number of processors (cores)


----------



## erocker (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> You can do it in BIOS if it support's it. You must have ACC function, and additional option to disable one core.
> 
> If not, you can disable it in Windows. Just go:
> - start
> ...



I do have the ACC function, but nothing to disable the cores in it. I could unlock a core but I have no cores left to unlock.  The Windows method will work just fine, thank you very much!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Need some help here from you guys running full AM3 setups and especially from anyone with a GD-70. My Ripsaws showed up today so I finally put in the GD-70, thing seems very nice, got the newest 1.7b3 bios and was finally able to hit 7-7-7-18 1T on the RAM. But I'm having issues with the CPU OC now. Getting a lot of google chrome acting up and it's getting annoying, I have even gone as far as dropping under my perfectly stable 24/7 OC that I had before and I am still getting some issues.

There are a ton of voltage adjustments in this bios like CPU VDDC and such. Maybe I'm not setting something correctly on those, any help here would be fantastic, just puzzling. Plus note is, I made it into windows at 4130mhz, but then it just kind of froze, could move my mouse, but wouldn't go anywhere. So thats higher than I ever made it in on my DFI board, good sign, just need to figure out how to use this beast.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2009/05/11/overclocking-amd-s-phenom-ii-x3-720-be/3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah basically the same settings I have, tweaked a few of them, this is getting frustrating, I just got sick of it and jammed 1.55v down its throat, which is what I am posting on now. I was running 3,802mhz on 1.425v and it was running fine on my M2RSH. But even I think this is going to fail, very disappointing. Hopefully I can figure it out.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 15, 2009)

go back to your old bios and see if you can get it stable 

on my ch3 i have to use the old bios for my sempron and athlon when i want to overclock because this new one wont let me pass 3.4 with out freezing or bsod 

but the new one works better for my 720 to overclock


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Seems to have stabilized, gonna mess around a bit more, getting ready to put vista 32 on a spare hdd for a benching hdd. Flashing is extremely easy on this board, so I just might have to check out other bios versions.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Moved back 3 bioses to 1.6b3 and stability seems to be found, granted I am at 1.44v right now, but I havent tried 1.42v. Crossing my fingers here.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 15, 2009)

whats your OC right now ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 15, 2009)

here's my current settings







Just snuck into 7th on 1024, still seems funny though, everyone once in a while the screen will flash black for like half a second. Otherwise it's running good. I have the RAM, NB, and HT speed way down as I was testing to see if those were the issue.

I decided to go with Win 7 7600 32bit on the benching drive, dont have time to install that tomorrow, maybe Friday or Sat and hopefully have the bugs worked out by then and can get a real nice OC and get some more placing on the 240, then gotta find time to punish the 720 and see if I can unlock it on the GD-70.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 15, 2009)

So far its looking good


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, will just take some work, I'm sure I'll figure it out, was just hoping to get some nice mhz out of the RAM, but think I'm just going to have to go for low clock speed and tight timings, same results I guess. Already ran it at 310fsb, so nice to know that 300fsb bottleneck is gone.

But got to figure out that black screening issue and some programs and randomly freezing, strange thing is, no stressful programs. Mostly just google chrome. I think it might have got messed up from when the OC'd were really funky, might have to just reinstall it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 15, 2009)

which ram are you using the 4gb gskill ?


----------



## mav2000 (Oct 15, 2009)

For some reason, I am not able to comprehend this:

_CPU Vdd Voltage: This is the positive voltage supplied to the FETs. MSI states (on another 790FX board with Phenom II) that 1.3 to 1.4V is typical safe value, however we've increased it here because we've added additional cooling to the CPU socket area with two large fans.

CPU-NB Vdd Voltage: This can also help with increasing the integrated memory controller overclock - we've not increased it here, but considering AMD claims 1.4 to 1.5V for the CPU-NB core for optimum results, the CPU-NB Vdd should also be ~1.3 to 1.4V.

CPU Voltage: Typically the 45nm SOI Phenom IIs can withstand quite high voltages so 1.5V should be OK if it's properly cooled. However it's worth mentioning that this is wrongly labeled, and is actually the voltage offset, as increasing the Vdd above adjusts this value as well.

CPU-NB Voltage: Like the above setting, working in combination with the CPU-NB Vdd setting will give you an additional voltage. Work with mostly Vdd and start with a small setting here._

Now the screen shot accompanying this shows for eg CPU VDD at 1.45 and CPU V at 1.51. Now can someone explain to me how this adds up. previously I thought it was a straight addition, so I left it alone and only used CPU VDD. Now it seems like I am wrong here and its an offset....so how does the* offset* work????


EDIT: So after a bit of googling it seems that offset kicks in after boot or something compared to the normal VDD which kicks in at boot time. Is this right?


----------



## dir_d (Oct 15, 2009)

Trying to overclock my 965 on the GD70...Yea im so lost i guess ill try more tommorow


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 15, 2009)

I always use CPU v for my voltages . the VDD on my board starts at 2.5 i believe so im lost




> CPU VDD is the voltage regulator of the CPU-V
> CPU V is the voltage of the CPU itslef
> CPU-NB VDD same idea as the CPU VDD, but for the CPU-NB
> CPU-NBv is the voltage for the CPU-NB
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have using the 4GB G.Skill Ripjaw 2000mhz kit. About the CPU VDDC, it seems strange. I set my CPU V to 1.425v and then I start raising the CPU VDDC. By the time I get to 1.375v on the VDDC it has actually dropped my CPU V to 1.175v. For each notch the VDDC goes up, it drops the V a few notches. 

Too many settings here  Came back this morning to my comp on the login screen, so it has crashed. And crashed with low RAM speed, NB speed, and HT speed. So its narrowed to something to do with the CPU.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone know of a good overclocking guide that explains the overclocking settings in the bios. I can copy a picture but i still have no clue what im doing. Also need one on how to oververclock DDR3 ram also, Im a bit rusty. I read through this thread on some other sites but its not sticking. i get the that with thse chips you play with the multi and try to leave the FSB alone but after that i dont know whats good voltage settings and what not.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 15, 2009)

Will be here again soon with a 955be : ]


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 15, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Anyone know of a good overclocking guide that explains the overclocking settings in the bios. I can copy a picture but i still have no clue what im doing. Also need one on how to oververclock DDR3 ram also, Im a bit rusty. I read through this thread on some other sites but its not sticking. i get the that with thse chips you play with the multi and try to leave the FSB alone but after that i dont know whats good voltage settings and what not.



Thats a harsh board to start out with to learn how to OC, I am decently knowledgeable about OCing and even I am making my way through this and figuring out each piece myself. I highly suggest you attack each area one at a time, exactly like I am doing. I have found where my RAM is stable, I am currently working on my NB, then I will try HT Link, and final will be the Proc. RAM I would just stick to the DRAM Voltage, NB has it's own voltage and it's link voltage, start with the NB V, then mess with link and see if that adds stability. HT I'm not sure if that voltage should be touched.



pantherx12 said:


> Will be here again soon with a 955be : ]



Very nice


----------



## dir_d (Oct 15, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats a harsh board to start out with to learn how to OC, I am decently knowledgeable about OCing and even I am making my way through this and figuring out each piece myself. I highly suggest you attack each area one at a time, exactly like I am doing. I have found where my RAM is stable, I am currently working on my NB, then I will try HT Link, and final will be the Proc. RAM I would just stick to the DRAM Voltage, NB has it's own voltage and it's link voltage, start with the NB V, then mess with link and see if that adds stability. HT I'm not sure if that voltage should be touched.



Yea i was abit overwhelmed by all the options, Im used to cranking up the FSB and and the cpu volts and that about it. I will defiantly take you advice when i get home and try to tackle each section a lilbit at a time. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 15, 2009)

This board is really begging to irritate me, I can't even manage to get the NB stable at 2500mhz, don't know how much longer I can take this :/


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Will be here again soon with a 955be : ]



After he snagged Cold Storm's 955BE before I could even see it, I went out and bought a 955BE new. This'll be my first AMD build so I'm definitely going to be asking questions about overclocking it.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 15, 2009)

I need to know what are safe temps for a 965BE anyone know?


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 15, 2009)

i try to keep it under 50C


----------



## dir_d (Oct 15, 2009)

somethings wrong then with this ocz vendetta im at stock idles at 30c but i run prime 95 and it stays at 56c. I bought the best grease according to that test of 80 types of grease. I put too much on the 1st time so i removed some and now its 3C hotter at 56c.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 15, 2009)

How did you apply it ?

what is your OC on the chip, also prime95 will stress you cpu more then anything else


----------



## dir_d (Oct 15, 2009)

I applied it like the picture where they used the 2 lines. I have resat it though like 5 or 6 times. i dont have any more of that grease i only have shitty thermal take A2014. idiling now at 28c will stress some more. No OC on the chip its running all stock


----------



## dir_d (Oct 15, 2009)

picture 



Any Suggestions?


----------



## dir_d (Oct 16, 2009)

Well i used the thermal take grease and up my multipler at stock volts to 18. Running at 3.6ghz max temps 53c in prime so its getting better


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can you take a pic of CPU-Z  with a memory tab open


----------



## dir_d (Oct 16, 2009)

Done


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 16, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Done
> View attachment 29655



and the cpu tab too pls


----------



## dir_d (Oct 16, 2009)

Done


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 16, 2009)

trying to find a review of the vendetta but i only see the v2 of it

if 53C is your max temp while running Prime95 it is fine since no game will push it that high


----------



## dir_d (Oct 16, 2009)

Im gonna try to get to artic silver tommorw or see what they have at Best buy and try to reseat it again after work. The Fan on this vendetta is fucking loud and its running at 80% most of the time. This new grease on here wont let the idle temp go below 35c but it still maxes at 53c. I wish i had more of that Masscool stuff idling at 28 was good, i just dunno what was up with the load temp of 58c


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you have a better fan to put on the heatsink ?


----------



## dir_d (Oct 16, 2009)

No I dont, I think the vendetta dosent cover the chip 100% It hangs off both sides a tiny bit, like its too small.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 16, 2009)

Ill just keep trying to reseat it and try to grab another fan.

Edit.. Is there another way to mount this like an aftermarket AM2+ Mount


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 16, 2009)

when you remove the heatsink take a pic of the thermal paste that is on there 

it should be an even coating around the whole cpu


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 16, 2009)

dir_d said:


> No I dont, I think the vendetta dosent cover the chip 100% It hangs off both sides a tiny bit, like its too small.


I'm having the same issues of keeping to core temps down.:shadedshu
My Zerotherm Nirvana also doesn't quite cover the CPU surface and my temps have been jumping into the mid 50s.
I OC'd to 3.5GHz on my 955 on stock volts, as well as OC'ing my NB and HTT to 2.4GHz, all with the multipliers. Everything is rock stable, until the high temps. I've been considering re-seating, but my ambient temps are about 30°C, so I've wondered if it'll help.
My mobo is the same GD70 as yours. I have pulled back to OC to stock because I see that Cool'n'quiet is disabled when OC'd. That I think is the trick here. Is there a way to keep C'n'Q on while OC'd? With C'n'Q, the CPU scales down to as low as 0.8GHz in idle (like when playing videos) & volts below 1V, which is a BIG plus. Any ideas?

I'll post some screens and pics of the cooler seating if I re-seat.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 16, 2009)

the Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0 and Gskill 2000mhz CL9 Ripjaws arrived today. maybe they will help me, push my performance higher


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 16, 2009)

inferKNOX said:


> I'm having the same issues of keeping to core temps down.:shadedshu
> My Zerotherm Nirvana also doesn't quite cover the CPU surface and my temps have been jumping into the mid 50s.
> I OC'd to 3.5GHz on my 955 on stock volts, as well as OC'ing my NB and HTT to 2.4GHz, all with the multipliers. Everything is rock stable, until the high temps. I've been considering re-seating, but my ambient temps are about 30°C, so I've wondered if it'll help.
> My mobo is the same GD70 as yours.* I have pulled back to OC to stock because I see that Cool'n'quiet is disabled when OC'd. That I think is the trick here. Is there a way to keep C'n'Q on while OC'd? With C'n'Q, the CPU scales down to as low as 0.8GHz in idle (like when playing videos) & volts below 1V, which is a BIG plus.* Any ideas?
> ...




I am OC'd and CnQ still works.... idle my CPU sits at 972Mhz @ .950V. (4x243).
Wonder why yours don't work?


----------



## suraswami (Oct 16, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Ill just keep trying to reseat it and try to grab another fan.
> 
> Edit.. Is there another way to mount this like an aftermarket AM2+ Mount



I have the Vendetta on my Server with my 9550 and it keeps my CPU cool cool.  Ofcourse its a 95w cpu and not that much OCed.

Here is what I do with Direct touch Heat-pipe ones.  I have 3 such direct touch coolers and for all I follow the same method.

The cpu cooler is going to face upward with the fan on the lower side of the cooler meaning the fan is going to push air upward towards the PSU.  When I apply the paste I make sure I put 2 drops of AS5 or MX-2 right on the middle of the CPU.  Then with a credit card (or any plastic applicator) evenly spread it out to a very thin layer as much you can.  Make sure you don't leave any unspreaded area in the middle of the cpu, the corners I really don't care.  Then clean the cooler bottom with 96% pure Isoprophyl Alchohol.  Dry it with a air can.  Give it a minute to dry up and make sure nothing is sticking on the base of the cooler.  Now seat the cooler.

Here is the most important part of seating the cooler.  The center heat pipe should be aligned to the letters 'Socket 940' where it seats right thru the 'k' and 'e'.  If you manage to do this you will get the best temps as the cooler's center pipe is directly touching the center of the core area.

I am assuming you have the 3 pipe with 92mm fan cooler.  Don't buy the 4 pipe ones, they suck for AMD cpus (in my book atleast).

Hope this helps.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Found my stability issue, it's the NB, I can't seem to get it stable at all. Even at 2250 it isnt stable


----------



## dir_d (Oct 16, 2009)

Im gonna goto frys tonight with the Wife. While im there i was gonna pick up some AS5 thermal grease. Now im really wondering if i should just sell the vendetta and buy a Xigmatek Dark Knight there for $30. What do you guys think, is the Dark Knight better?

Edit.. I see they have the Zalman CNPS10X Extreme at Frys also its $70 but i heard its one of the bests for AMD cpus


----------



## dir_d (Oct 17, 2009)

Just got back from frys got some AS5 but they discontinued the Dark Knight soo im gonna try the vendetta some more.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 17, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Found my stability issue, it's the NB, I can't seem to get it stable at all. Even at 2250 it isnt stable



Mine is stable all the way up to 2.9Ghz with 1.35V.  I just don't run it that high cause DFI has crappy cooling... 2.2Ghz is fine for me on 1.2V


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry but i need to ask...
Have I missed out on the Phenom x4 965 AM3 overclocks?
Have I missed out in the results?  
Or this thread doesn't cover it?


----------



## dir_d (Oct 17, 2009)

If i can keep my temps under control which i doubt ill be trying on my 965


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 17, 2009)

i ran into issues. i have freezes, when clocking beyond 2500 NB and/or 250 htt...
anyone can give me a brief help with ddr3,am3 etc?
im not so familiar with that, until now


----------



## dir_d (Oct 19, 2009)

Well ive been doing some tweaking and i got my NB stable at 2600 but since im using a 92mm fan i can only clock it to 3.6ghz. Im at 53c in Prime95 running over 2 hours. Im thinking its time for water because i dont want to get a 120mm CPU fan and be disappointed. 
I got my timings on my Gskill Ripjaws from 9-9-9-24@1.5v to 8-8-6-18@1.5v. For some reason this ram will not go down to CAS7 no matter what at 1600. I gave it upto 1.8v with the rest of the timings stock and it still wouldnt boot 7. Does anyone have any tips or tricks or is this as good as it gets?

Any Suggestions or comments would be nice...thx


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 19, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Well ive been doing some tweaking and i got my NB stable at 2600 but since im using a 92mm fan i can only clock it to 3.6ghz. Im at 53c in Prime95 running over 2 hours. Im thinking its time for water because i dont want to get a 120mm CPU fan and be disappointed.
> I got my timings on my Gskill Ripjaws from 9-9-9-24@1.5v to 8-8-6-18@1.5v. For some reason this ram will not go down to CAS7 no matter what at 1600. I gave it upto 1.8v with the rest of the timings stock and it still wouldnt boot 7. Does anyone have any tips or tricks or is this as good as it gets?
> 
> Any Suggestions or comments would be nice...thx



i use ripjaws, 1600, atm 7-8-8-24-33-CR1 1.65
trrd 4
twr 10
twtr 7
trtp 7

seems to be very stable


----------



## dir_d (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmm maybe i got some bum Ripjaws then. I found another problem my, 2600 NB is stable but if i force CnQ on right when CnQ kicks on windows just turns to a blank screen. I even tried to use  PhenomMsrTweaker and it still did the same thing. If i leave CnQ to auto it will never turn on, i guess the bios knows CnQ will make it unstable, does Anyone have anything related to this?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 19, 2009)

how do you got to 2600nb? 
on the ripjaws i got 7-7-7-24-30 1.70 stable


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 20, 2009)

anyone got the gigabyte MA790gp ud4h need some help getting the most out of my setup lol

it has ALOT more options then my old asrock board so im a bit lost had an old MSI board for 3 years and then the asrock so all these options are fairly new to me 

currently im at 3.4ghz at 1.35 and 2000nb at .25 more volts to maintain full 24hr price stability 

anyway looking for some screenshots of ur bios settings with the 940 so i can clock in under that and test up to it so i know what i need to change to get the best i can out of this setup of mine


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 20, 2009)

It really depends on the chip, 

my best advice would be to set everything to default and just use the CPU Multiplier till you fail Prim95 then bring up the voltage a little keep going till you hit a wall with temps 55C should be max temps and no more then 1.5v on air maybe 1.55 if temps are good under load


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 20, 2009)

i usually dont go above 1.45 volts my asrock board i had to back off do to MASSIVE voltage issues set it to 1.4 in the bios and it would spike to 1.55 os yea so far the gigabyte board is rock stable 

im looking for a 3.6ghz oc and a 2400nb i wont need anything more just enough to relieve some of the cpu bottleneck (its hot hre so far oced to 3.4ghz at with a slight voltage bump.

i figure someone with my board might be able to help tighten get the machine purring at my happy place haha without me having to do alot of work im lazy right now got some family issues just trying to get a quick stable oc without to much extra voltage and i know my chip can do 4ghz stable in prime it wasnt that hard on the asrock board its a damn good chip just no need to push it that hard i need this machine to last a good 2 years lol at the least


----------



## dir_d (Oct 20, 2009)

Right now im running 3.7@200x18.5 1.4v stable but I hit the wall at 3.7 i cant get this chip to 3.8 no matter what. any combo of 3.8 whether it be 200x19 or lowering the multi and upping the FSB to 3.8 just dosent work, Ive upped the volts to 1.5 and it still wasnt stable. I dont get BSODs or freezes my monitor just goes blank and never comes back on. Does this blank screen happen to anyone else? Is it really a windows freeze but just goes blank?
On the brighter side the AS5 helped alot and my temps have gone down tremendously. Now im at 50c@3.7 compared to 55c@3.4


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 22, 2009)

Finally got around to getting a real motherboard for my Phenom II 940, went from my old Asus M3A  with a AMD 770 / SB600 chipset that barely supported it to a brand new Biostar TA790GX 128M with 790GX / SB750 chipset.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2009)

enjoy it. but please cool the mosfets, they tend to explode when using more than 1.35v without cooling

btw, i worked out my problem probably:

i hope it doesnt crash


----------



## Neo4 (Oct 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> enjoy it. but please cool the mosfets, they tend to explode when using more than 1.35v without cooling
> 
> btw, i worked out my problem probably:
> 
> i hope it doesnt crash



Thermalright makes a couple different MOSFET coolers that fit perfectly on Biostar mobo's. I would know because I just sold my Biostar 790GX chipset mobo on Ebay with the MOSFET cooler too. Cheap insurance because I've seen a photo of one with blown FET's.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Thermalright makes a couple different MOSFET coolers that fit perfectly on Biostar mobo's. I would know because I just sold my Biostar 790GX chipset mobo on Ebay with the MOSFET cooler too. Cheap insurance because I've seen a photo of one with blown FET's.



link?


----------



## Neo4 (Oct 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> link?



http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/product_mosfet_cooler.html


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> enjoy it. but please cool the mosfets, they tend to explode when using more than 1.35v without cooling
> 
> btw, i worked out my problem probably:
> 
> i hope it doesnt crash





Neo4 said:


> Thermalright makes a couple different MOSFET coolers that fit perfectly on Biostar mobo's. I would know because I just sold my Biostar 790GX chipset mobo on Ebay with the MOSFET cooler too. Cheap insurance because I've seen a photo of one with blown FET's.





Neo4 said:


> http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/product_mosfet_cooler.html



Advice taken, just ordered a Thermalright  HR-09U type 2 Mosfet Cooler.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

Shadow you need to update the first page. I changed my specs.


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Shadow you need to update the first page. I changed my specs.



I agree, I'm not even in the member's list. which was OK with my old MB, but now I've got a real "Dragon" system, I think I should be there. If you need a CPU-Z validation I can throw a quick overclock above my standard 3.5 Ghz . I've had this new MB as high as 3.8 Ghz but don't want to push it any further until I get the Mosfet cooler on it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Shadow you need to update the first page. I changed my specs.



Yeah I'm not even on the list  I havent seen Shadow posting too much though.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

i have written him a pm, never got added


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 25, 2009)

Alrighty, add me to this club please. Also, looks like I got my work cut out for me searching through this thread to find the best way to wring the highest clocks


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Oct 25, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Thermalright makes a couple different MOSFET coolers that fit perfectly on Biostar mobo's. I would know because I just sold my Biostar 790GX chipset mobo on Ebay with the MOSFET cooler too. Cheap insurance because I've seen a photo of one with blown FET's.



Which one did you have on your mobo? The holes of the coolers don't match up to the ones with the thermalright specs....


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 26, 2009)

Alrighty, here is a print screen of the CPU-Z Validation and also one from CPU-Z.











Enjoy. 

According to the temp lcd poster of my ASUS thingy, my CPU is going at 38C


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2009)

So I was having issues with my GD-70 NB clocks. I finally managed to find stability with it at 2500mhz. I left it at 2500 for over a week just because it was really pissing me off before. Today I finally decided it was good and decided to up the CPU and RAM clocks. I was running 3.9ghz 24/7 on my DFI LP DK M2RSH. So I bumped it up to 3.9ghz and it wouldn't even boot. Neither would 3.8, 3.75 failed on desktop, so did 3.5ghz (whcih I had been running with my 2500mhz NB for the week), failed on 3.350, now running 3.0 stable. Beyond aggrivating.


----------



## Omega (Oct 26, 2009)

Great OC score WarEagle... but I would rather go with 1333MHz or so and lower latency with 1T timing. Something like 6-6-6-14.. I think you would have better real life performance


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So I was having issues with my GD-70 NB clocks. I finally managed to find stability with it at 2500mhz. I left it at 2500 for over a week just because it was really pissing me off before. Today I finally decided it was good and decided to up the CPU and RAM clocks. I was running 3.9ghz 24/7 on my DFI LP DK M2RSH. So I bumped it up to 3.9ghz and it wouldn't even boot. Neither would 3.8, 3.75 failed on desktop, so did 3.5ghz (whcih I had been running with my 2500mhz NB for the week), failed on 3.350, now running 3.0 stable. Beyond aggrivating.



do you left the rig shut down for a while + lowered NB VID?
i believe too high NB vid bugged me totally,2 days ago


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2009)

Omega said:


> Great OC score WarEagle... but I would rather go with 1333MHz or so and lower latency with 1T timing. Something like 6-6-6-14.. I think you would have better real life performance



Yes, and give that North Bridge some love too! That'll give your RAM more performance as well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do you left the rig shut down for a while + lowered NB VID?
> i believe too high NB vid bugged me totally,2 days ago



Theres like 3 different NB voltages on this board, and 2 of them as far as I can tell are the samething. I left the NB alone when I OC'd the CPU, had same voltage as what it had been in for the whole week.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2009)

if you dont have messed with the volts, do so. NB VID should be between 1.2-1.4, tho i suggest 1.2-1.3. i lack this option in my bios, so i can only clock up from 2350 in windows,with k10stat and FoxOne with more NB without extra Volts, it simply craps out after a while, doing shitty things


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Omega, I may try that, or I may try to OC with the HT and lower the timings and still hit 1600. I havent done any benches since OCing it this high. I may try it and see what the difference may be. I can tell this is a huge speed increase from my X2 Kuma 7750 at 3.5 or whatever I had it as. I am amazed at how fast unraring stuff is and all that. LOVE IT!

@Kurgan - did you try bumping up your voltages not just on the CPU, but the NB, SB, etc? That may help you.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if you dont have messed with the volts, do so. NB VID should be between 1.2-1.4, tho i suggest 1.2-1.3. i lack this option in my bios, so i can only clock up from 2350 in windows,with k10stat and FoxOne with more NB without extra Volts, it simply craps out after a while, doing shitty things



Oh yeah I have messed with all the voltages, I was running NB at 1.3v, but there is 2 more NB-CPU voltages, and changing one effects the other, they seem to do the samething. Either way even with NB clocked down the CPU isnt being stable.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2009)

i may have the wrong board here, for more help,sry
its just a cheap Foxconn


----------



## Enmity (Oct 29, 2009)

latest score. woooot go the ati cards + physx


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 29, 2009)

Back again!

Asus MA79TX Deluxe (DDR3) and 955be.

Swapped my current cpu and and board for the Asus board and a 905e ( used to be mine)

905e will be selling if anyone wants 65w quad core.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is my stable clocks for my new PII 805 @ 3.33 Ghz with Asus M4A78 Pro.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=810207






Max OC 50-50 stable.  @ 3.4 Ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=810207






Just stable enough to post CPUZ validation and screen shot 

CPUZ voltage readings are wrong.






And for 272 HTT I have to push the CPU voltage 1.47.

What is the safe voltage on the CPU/NB Voltage?  Only if I up this the system is stable.  I can lower the CPU volts a bit less to 1.41 and still keep it stable.  So kind of confusing which voltage to use.

Asus's TurboV and AISuite is awesome.  I boot into Windows with less aggressive OC, then with the created profiles and the AISuite running in the background I just press the power button, voila I bump to the max stable OC in half a second.  I can be in a game or do what ever I want still the OC works, Cool 

I can do the same OC thru bios too and achieve the same stability.  This board for some reason needs a tad bit higher voltage compared to my Biostar TF8200.

Good OC?

Waiting for the 955 C3


----------



## sinar (Nov 5, 2009)

Uniform bus, ht and nb. I hope nb will go +4500 with cold


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 5, 2009)

Enmity said:


> latest score. woooot go the ati cards + physx


How the hell are you running an nvidia accelerator with new ati cards on a amd chipset?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

i asked myself how sinar got this fucking high nb clocks.... mind to share your experiences?


----------



## Enmity (Nov 5, 2009)

im running 5850 crossfire and a 9800gt for physx - windows 7 allows this - however u need to use a physx hack to make it work  hence the nice cpu score in vantage with my phenom II 940.


----------



## Enmity (Nov 5, 2009)

in my experience the nb volts are safe up to 1.3- 1.4 for my chip, not sure about the newer phenom though.


----------



## sinar (Nov 5, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i asked myself how sinar got this fucking high nb clocks.... mind to share your experiences?


In bios Vcore @1.55, Vnb @ 1.4. I will post bios settings with my fxxing M4T deluxe mobo...Just kidding with that F thing bro


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

sinar said:


> In bios Vcore @1.55, Vnb @ 1.4. I will post bios settings with my fxxing M4T deluxe mobo...Just kidding with that F thing bro



and whats with NB itself?


----------



## sinar (Nov 5, 2009)

NB @ 2970 boot up, higher than that then windows won't load


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

sinar said:


> NB @ 2970 boot up, higher than that then windows won't load



there are 2 NB volts.... CPU-NBvid and NB-SB voltage... how much of the second?


----------



## sinar (Nov 5, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> there are 2 NB volts.... CPU-NBvid and NB-SB voltage... how much of the second?


Asus M4A79T Del
Cpu V @1.55
Cpu/nb @1.4
Cpu vdda 2.8
Dram voltage @ 2.1
Ht voltage auto
Nb voltage @1.4
Nb 1.8V auto
Sb voltage auto


----------



## suraswami (Nov 5, 2009)

sinar said:


> Asus M4A79T Del
> Cpu V @1.55
> Cpu/nb @1.4
> Cpu vdda 2.8
> ...



So I guess I am still not maxed on my CPU.  Tonight I will see if I can push for more.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

suraswami said:


> So I guess I am still not maxed on my CPU.  Tonight I will see if I can push for more.



be careful with NB clocking.... i killed 2 windows in 2 days 2 weeks ago,during clocking with too low voltage, and normal apps opened parallel to the stability tests Crash, Windows needs to be repaired.


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2009)

sinar said:


> Asus M4A79T Del
> Cpu V @1.55
> Cpu/nb @1.4
> Cpu vdda 2.8
> ...



Are you sure you need that many volts on the NB? I would go for 1.3v same settings on the rest.

I run my 955 at 3.8ghz 1.45v / 1.3v cpu/nb / 1.24v nb @ 2600mhz


----------



## sinar (Nov 5, 2009)

suraswami said:


> So I guess I am still not maxed on my CPU.  Tonight I will see if I can push for more.


With those voltage settings in bios, I have to turn on my delta ehe cpu fan and a fan on top of ram


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 5, 2009)

Enmity said:


> im running 5850 crossfire and a 9800gt for physx - windows 7 allows this - however u need to use a physx hack to make it work  hence the nice cpu score in vantage with my phenom II 940.


That's cool 
but b4 I call b/s on the cpu scoring, doesn't cpu test #1 and cpu test #2 just test the cpu?
why im asking is im running my 940 @ higher clocks than you and the cpu test 1 on my system is 1666.86 where test #2 is really low @ 20.13 
Is cpu test #2 using the gpu along side the cpu for the test?
Im going to run Vantage at 3.8ghz and show whats going on


----------



## sinar (Nov 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Are you sure you need that many volts on the NB? I would go for 1.3v same settings on the rest.
> 
> I run my 955 at 3.8ghz 1.45v / 1.3v cpu/nb / 1.24v nb @ 2600mhz


It maxed @ 1.4. I will try lower it. The problem is I'm bad with ram tuning and thats probably most of the problem. It is D9 gtr or something.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

what do you believe, how many volts for 2800nb, 24/7 crunching stable?


----------



## sinar (Nov 5, 2009)

I never again run those benches like prime etc. for 24/7 stable system, after it killed my crazy clocking FX57 BN


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2009)

sinar said:


> The problem is I'm bad with ram tuning and thats probably most of the problem. It is D9 gtr or something.



I've tried all types of configurations with RAM. Time and time again 1333Mhz 6 6-6-20 1.8v (what my RAM is rated at) gets the best results. Cas 6 is the sweet spot for AM3 for sure.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> I've tried all types of configurations with RAM. Time and time again 1333Mhz 6 6-6-20 1.8v (what my RAM is rated at) gets the best results. Cas 6 is the sweet spot for AM3 for sure.



subtimings, my friend,subtimings.... we need to eat SPD´s, *erm, cough*


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> subtimings, my friend,subtimings.... we need to eat SPD´s, *erm, cough*



I will get some subtimings for you in a few minutes. I find most of the time with Asus, AMD and Crucial RAM, the Asus mobo sets subtimings very well.

It seems now more than ever, AMD likes low and tight and Intel likes high and loose.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2009)

The Tighter, the Better


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> The Tighter, the Better



the tighter and hotter,normally...ugh,dont remember me such precious things
i miss my lady,aye!

(on AMD, i always tried for high and tight, under 4 never benefitted me,personally,and ddr 1100+ 5-5-5-15 always benefitted me the bigger performance;-) )


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2009)

As you can see, the SPD doesn't mean much. These sticks are sold as 1333Mhz cas 6 1.8v.


----------



## sinar (Nov 5, 2009)

You're right. I changed my diablo csx ram spd cl 9 to corsair ones, so it can boot with asus rampage x. That's before Phenom II.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 5, 2009)

Enmity said:


> im running 5850 crossfire and a 9800gt for physx - windows 7 allows this - however u need to use a physx hack to make it work  hence the nice cpu score in vantage with my phenom II 940.


Ok I found out my Question that nobody could answer.... Vantage cpu test #2 is for testing cpu + physics if the rig has a physics gpu.... my hat goes of to ya mate!!! nice scores... how about disabling the nvidia gpu and just run Vantage with your twin 5850's to see what the score will be... thanks mate


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> As you can see, the SPD doesn't mean much. These sticks are sold as 1333Mhz cas 6 1.8v.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/am3ram.jpg
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/voltageam3.jpg


hey E.... does ACC work for that cpu?
its working on my 940 ... ACC +2


----------



## Enmity (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll do a run without physx tonight n see what the cpu scores. before i upgraded to 5850's n got the 9800gt I think my cpu score was roughly 12000? ish?

my vantage score was 12800 with my crossfire 4850s


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Enmity said:


> I'll do a run without physx tonight n see what the cpu scores. before i upgraded to 5850's n got the 9800gt I think my cpu score was roughly 12000? ish?
> 
> my vantage score was 12800 with my crossfire 4850s


Thank ya, I appreciate it if you could run it for me....kinda thinking of doing a total system upgrade...
mobo
cpu
ddr3
2 5890's


----------



## Enmity (Nov 6, 2009)

holy mother of god, you better have a good psu  and at least 3 30" monitors


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Enmity said:


> holy mother of god, you better have a good psu  and at least 3 30" monitors


psu is all good and just a single 56" Samsung Dlp LED.... these twin 4890's love the challenge... but i need twin 5870...90's if they ever make them 
I seen a vid of 4 5870's running a bunch of benches and they are by far... the bomb!!! 
Check it out here


----------



## Enmity (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah i've seen it, they scale pretty well except for the 4th card really  its early days though.  dual 5890's will rape in any - and every orifise


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Enmity said:


> yeah i've seen it, they scale pretty well except for the 4th card really  its early days though.  dual 5890's will rape in any - and every orifise


I heard that bro


----------



## Enmity (Nov 6, 2009)

so tell me, what cpu are you gonna look at? it'll have to be at least an i7  and how far have you managed to clock your 940be?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Enmity said:


> so tell me, what cpu are you gonna look at? it'll have to be at least an i7  and how far have you managed to clock your 940be?


The c3 rev 965 black.... Im H20 cooled and coming into winter temps.....I've ran  @ 4.0+ but just cant get 3Dmark06 and Vantage to complete the run  ...surfing  .... wprime has been stable but no go with the latter 
BTW AMD seems to hold up to the higher clocks compared to the I7 920's.... CP and a few friends where I live, have hadn't had long luck maintaining the clocks...  
My 24/7 clock is 3.88GHz @ 34c average temps....

Oh and im just waiting for the new totally re-worked cpu's from AMD to hit the market.... I know it's a year or better but I believe it's going to be the cpu to PWN Intel!!


----------



## Enmity (Nov 6, 2009)

nice going, i used to get 3.817Ghz before I changed to the HAF but for some reason now it doesn't like going over 3.755Ghz even though temps are better...

Theres gunna be new AMD cpus? woohoo! go amd - all the way.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Enmity said:


> nice going, i used to get 3.817Ghz before I changed to the HAF but for some reason now it doesn't like going over 3.755Ghz even though temps are better...
> 
> Theres gunna be new AMD cpus? woohoo! go amd - all the way.


12 core... 12 thread bulldozer chips and thanks.... here we go


----------



## Enmity (Nov 6, 2009)

whoa...thats gunna bulldoze the competition 

hey question, with ur 940, have you found it overclocks better with raising FSB or multi?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Enmity said:


> whoa...thats gunna bulldoze the competition
> 
> hey question, with ur 940, have you found it overclocks better with raising FSB or multi?


multi with lower fsb for sure.... but thats having the ram set in 1066mhz mode in the bios... funny you ask.... Im at the moment running the stable multi setting but dropped the mem to 800mhz mode and raising the fsb.... so far I haven't had a promlem...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Enmity you have a 790fx chip set.... do you have the ACC option in your bios?


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Nov 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> As you can see, the SPD doesn't mean much. These sticks are sold as 1333Mhz cas 6 1.8v.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/am3ram.jpg
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/voltageam3.jpg



Hey guys,

When i raise my vcore voltages it automatically raises my NB voltages as well... is this suppose to happen?


----------



## Enmity (Nov 6, 2009)

acc doesn't work for me


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Enmity said:


> acc doesn't work for me


you have the latest bios?
The earlier Asus bios didn't work for me till the 1203 came out... and that sucks for ya cus it does work on these cpu's


----------



## Enmity (Nov 6, 2009)

i think you need southbridge 750 and above, mines only the sb600. But you're right, im not on the absolute latest bios as far as im aware


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Enmity said:


> i think you need southbridge 750 and above, mines only the sb600. But you're right, im not on the absolute latest bios as far as im aware


Ok I was asking after I seen your system spec's.... You have a Bio-star 790fx mobo..... I got my crap mixed up... you need the 750SB and up for ACC.... my bad 
here look at this....


----------



## Enmity (Nov 6, 2009)

nice bro, at only 1.47Vcore too. These phenoms love to stay cool huh.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Enmity said:


> nice bro, at only 1.47Vcore too. These phenoms love to stay cool huh.


yeah but this Phenom hates any voltage above 1.50v at any temperature... weird:shadedshu


----------



## Enmity (Nov 6, 2009)

so need to get as close to 1.5 as possible yes?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Enmity said:


> so need to get as close to 1.5 as possible yes?


Na just around 1.4850 is about tops. So yeah more less.... Kinda reminds me of an ol black duo core amd chip I had...3.2GHz stock and around 3.5 o/c'd....... It would clock ok at a higher volt but found that by dropping it down lower I could clock higher and keep everything stable....weird but it worked


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah but this Phenom hates any voltage above 1.50v at any temperature... weird:shadedshu



youre not alone... at exatly 1.520, i reach the sweetspot for benching, i never went over 1.55, even that had not much effect


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> youre not alone... at exatly 1.520, i reach the sweetspot for benching, i never went over 1.55, even that had not much effect


cool... that's what im going to try to find.... The sweet spot!!! I more less have this cpu figured out totally at current settings, but now need to find that magical number


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> cool... that's what im going to try to find.... The sweet spot!!! I more less have this cpu figured out totally at current settings, but now need to find that magical number


go for 4 ghz, the voltage that hold the longest until crashing, should be the best (do 3 tries per voltage,to eliminate random crashes). wasnt to problematic with this baby here


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2009)

RaPiDo987 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> When i raise my vcore voltages it automatically raises my NB voltages as well... is this suppose to happen?
> View attachment 30408



It probablly will if you have everything set to AUTO in the BIOS.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 7, 2009)

Okay so i havnt been in the club in a few months maybe even more but I have now purchased a ASUS M4A79XTD EVO motherboard and some Corsair DDR3, XMS3 9-9-9-20 1.6v 4gb but single sticks.

Nice new kit but the mobo options for ram are confusing to say the least.

I havnt clocked the CPU yet just at stock but i expect to get a better stable voltage on at least 3.6ghz because my old board although it could clock it had a jump in voltage from 3.4-3.6ghz massive like a whole 0.1v jump or close to that. The new board has better voltage regulation and that.

Boots faster but hangs a bit like i will go to move an icon and it will hang for a few secs i dunno what it is, havnt done any intensive apps yet just normal surfing and media.

BTW off topic but the VIA sound chipset isnt that great i thought my Realtek sounded better.

3.6ghz on 1.4v need to test now

as for the ram would you say that start at stock timings and stock voltage and increase voltage till stable at 1600mhz? then start to drop the timings if needed add more voltage?
all i need is 1600mhz any way as i clock via the multi on my BE


----------



## dir_d (Nov 7, 2009)

Well i guess i should update...I was having a tough time but after alot research i found out my old chip was bad so yesterday i got a C3 stepping 965 and this is what i got for my 100% stable 24/7 day to day clock.




Max temp 53C after all night of prime95 blend


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2009)

i believe i have to kill my 955...sad, that i cant simply cut it in 2 parts with an axe, throw it on a trainrail on my work, and enjoy the "knack"....
then pull out 20 freshbought 955, and start cherry picking


----------



## Enmity (Nov 8, 2009)

alright heres an update. This is the latest bench - first with physx enabled, second with the 9800 disabled. 

I think i found the reason why my cpu wasn't hitting 3.8 - it was the version of overdrive i was using. I downloaded the latest version 3.1 and its stable thus far at 3.8Ghz again


----------



## Enmity (Nov 8, 2009)

whoa fullinfusion I just realised ur pcie speed at 124mhz. Is that safe?...and does it give u any kind of performance if so?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

i need some help im not sure even as a guidline what to set the NB frequency too or what voltage to feed it

i have my HT set to 2,400mhz and i have its voltage set to auto, need a rough idea of what to set the voltage at

a lot of the options on this board are different or things i never had to set

havnt oc'd in ages since i had my old board perfect!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i need some help im not sure even as a guidline what to set the NB frequency too or what voltage to feed it
> 
> i have my HT set to 2,400mhz and i have its voltage set to auto, need a rough idea of what to set the voltage at
> 
> ...



to OC the NB of the PH II, you must simply raise the NB VID to a value between 1.2-1.4,preferabily something about 1.3 (and the NB voltage to about 1.3-1.4)
if your board lacks the NB VID option, the Tool "K10Stat" can change it


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> to OC the NB of the PH II, you must simply raise the NB VID to a value between 1.2-1.4,preferabily something about 1.3 (and the NB voltage to about 1.3-1.4)
> if your board lacks the NB VID option, the Tool "K10Stat" can change it



ive got

NB voltage and CPU/NB voltage

VDDA is at 2.8v


----------



## dir_d (Nov 9, 2009)

C3 965 is nice...heres my new stable clock
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=816388
Since that validation ive been able to drop the voltage some...and this is all on Air cooling.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

dir_d said:


> C3 965 is nice...heres my new stable clock
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=816388
> Since that validation ive been able to drop the voltage some...and this is all on Air cooling.



wow thats great, that C3 stepping must be great, if you can run it cool at a high voltage then there is no problem

personally i wouldnt run it that high but if temps are under control its fine


----------



## dir_d (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i need some help im not sure even as a guidline what to set the NB frequency too or what voltage to feed it
> 
> i have my HT set to 2,400mhz and i have its voltage set to auto, need a rough idea of what to set the voltage at
> 
> ...



Try to keep you HT at 2.Ghz...Furthest i up my CPU-NB is 2.6 because theres really no difference between 2.6 and 3Ghz and at 2.6 it keeps the CPU and NB cooler.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Try to keep you HT at 2.Ghz...Furthest i up my CPU-NB is 2.6 because theres really no difference between 2.6 and 3Ghz and at 2.6 it keeps the CPU and NB cooler.



the HTT is like max 2.6ghz on my board i think thats max for a lot of people, its 3.0 right?

the northbridge i might just put it at 2.6ghz its 2.4ghz just now

joinmeindeath417 happens to have the same board as me rofl, i like it so far has a lot of options and the back IO has a lot of stuff like esata


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 9, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Try to keep you HT at 2.Ghz...Furthest i up my CPU-NB is 2.6 because theres really no difference between 2.6 and 3Ghz and at 2.6 it keeps the CPU and NB cooler.



you never tested for memory bandwith,do you?
combine 3000NB with DDR3-1600 cl7 or lower,fire up everest and see the wonders


Kieran, your NB VID is CPU-NB
1.3 and youre set,probably until 2600-2800mhz NB


----------



## dir_d (Nov 9, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you never tested for memory bandwith,do you?
> combine 3000NB with DDR3-1600 cl7 or lower,fire up everest and see the wonders
> 
> 
> ...



Thats Benchmarking...Im talking real world.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

okay im off to change and test thanks lads


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 9, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Thats Benchmarking...Im talking real world.



im just using 2700mhz, because i cant get over 2.8 with my c2 955
if you can boot 3000mhz,and stay in windows for longer then 5min, 2900 should be definetly rockstable, at not to bad voltages. you even got the better stepping, i have real problems validating 4.2


----------



## FlanK3r (Nov 9, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Well i guess i should update...I was having a tough time but after alot research i found out my old chip was bad so yesterday i got a C3 stepping 965 and this is what i got for my 100% stable 24/7 day to day clock.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091107/4C3.jpg
> Max temp 53C after all night of prime95 blend



nice man! really only with 1.45V? Whau!

Im join to club , x4 955 BE C2, 3915MHz+2670 Mhz NB AIR stable, 1.5V, win XP 32-bit







max validation with 1.55V




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=799642

max superpi 1M





more and more here (u must only tranlsate from czech language to english )
my profil

And...C3 coming soon , hope for 4600 MHz validation and 4100-4200 MHz stable. Il tweak it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 9, 2009)

10 runs linx arent stable. i usually run 50-150 iterations, mostly 75.... it can even crash on the 73th iteration, with heavy wc


----------



## FlanK3r (Nov 9, 2009)

it was 3x10 .
Yes, u can set 50 it, but LinX is  harder than prime. Its not right, because...What is exactly stable using? Something for everyone else. Someone only for games, for another benchmakrs stability, for another 1h OCCT or 15-20 LinX (its me), for others 1-3h prime or more.

PS:to time i had never crash at 3915 MHz


----------



## FlanK3r (Nov 9, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im just using 2700mhz, because i cant get over 2.8 with my c2 955
> if you can boot 3000mhz,and stay in windows for longer then 5min, 2900 should be definetly rockstable, at not to bad voltages. you even got the better stepping, i have real problems validating 4.2



i can validated 4.2 Ghz with 1.425V  (but its hard with this voltage)


----------



## Super XP (Nov 9, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Ok I was asking after I seen your system spec's.... You have a Bio-star 790fx mobo..... I got my crap mixed up... you need the 750SB and up for ACC.... my bad
> here look at this....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091105/acc.jpg


Is that a stable OC? I can only get 3.60 GHz stable on my setup via Bios. Anything higher and it won't make it into Windows.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Is that a stable OC? I can only get 3.60 GHz stable on my setup via Bios. Anything higher and it won't make it into Windows.



some chips are like that luck of the draw


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 9, 2009)

FlanK3r said:


> it was 3x10 .
> Yes, u can set 50 it, but LinX is  harder than prime. Its not right, because...What is exactly stable using? Something for everyone else. Someone only for games, for another benchmakrs stability, for another 1h OCCT or 15-20 LinX (its me), for others 1-3h prime or more.
> 
> PS:to time i had never crash at 3915 MHz


48hours crunching stability, is part stable in my eyes.
real stability is like stock. it will crash only once in a few weeks.




Super XP said:


> Is that a stable OC? I can only get 3.60 GHz stable on my setup via Bios. Anything higher and it won't make it into Windows.



its because of your proc. the 940 werent so nice at clocking, flanker owns the currently most overclockable stepping of the 965... you see it on the low volts,he needs


----------



## suraswami (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is the no unlock 550 BE @ 3.8Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=814564


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

ACC in Fact does something!!! its like the GTL regulation on LGA 775,i believe! (voltage filters)
with -2% on all cores, it crashed with 4ghz 1.44 volts in 10 seconds and -6% did the same.... but wait. with -4%....
i did 5 iterations linpack,1024mb!!!
i will try to get results with -4% now, may i am able to lower volts? or to raise clocks?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 10, 2009)

add meee heres what i got so far


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> add meee heres what i got so far
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091109/3.3149 GHZ X3.jpg



the HTT should easily hit 2400hz same for the northbridge

easily hit 3.4ghz on 1.4v thats the cpu speed btw


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 10, 2009)

ya i was just starting all the multi low so i could go higher but ill try stock NB and HTT speeds with a boost in the cpu multi to 17  ill brb


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah thats exactly what to do
im still learning this all myself again as i just got a new cpu/mobo but ive got that x3 720 myself! great cpu btw


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 10, 2009)

it worked! ha thanks im new to the Phenom II series, my last combo was X48 DFI, E8500, GTX260

im gonna try to run some OCCT and what about my ram speed should i keep it at 1333mhz even know its rated at 1600?


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 10, 2009)

Called AMD today, and they said I would more than likely get a 925 in return for my 920 since I had bought it at the original price...  

Cross your fingars!!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 10, 2009)

heres a better one OCCT stable ima keep going wooo


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## sinar (Nov 10, 2009)

NB @ 3G


----------



## suraswami (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is my OC on PII 810.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818973

Extra 2 MB cache unlocked and NB running at 2304 Mhz.  Ram is running @ 1024 with 5-5-5-15-2T.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

sinar said:


> NB @ 3G
> 
> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6718/screenshot468.jpg



Luck of the draw
mine doesnt even do 2800


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 10, 2009)

god i wish x64 win 7 didn't hate my chip, every x64 os i've used limits my oc to 3.65 and nothing higher, i've tried everything, i can do 3.9 stable 1.50 on x86 but not on x64.... any ideas?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 10, 2009)

go baack to 32 bit ha


----------



## sinar (Nov 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Luck of the draw
> mine doesnt even do 2800


At that settings with air cinebench and 3d '06 cpu can not run


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

sinar said:


> At that settings with air cinebench and 3d '06 cpu can not run



if i try to set more than 2800, it simply will crash during the set. ( i use foxconn software,and k10stat)


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

x64 i heard has a 4ghz wall i dunno if its still true but a lot of early phenom II reviews said that


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> x64 i heard has a 4ghz wall i dunno if its still true but a lot of early phenom II reviews said that



it is. everyone can try it. i believe, the highest, they got the x86 7ghz 955 in x64,was 4.400mhz
with LN2!!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it is. everyone can try it. i believe, the highest, they got the x86 7ghz 955 in x64,was 4.400mhz
> with LN2!!!!!



If it isn't stable in x64, it isn't truly stable. It means your 32bit clocks are technically unstable as well. x64 code just hits the cpu harder.


----------



## Judas (Nov 20, 2009)

Can I join ?  got my Processor just waiting on the Crosshair.. none in stock at the mo


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> If it isn't stable in x64, it isn't truly stable. It means your 32bit clocks are technically unstable as well. x64 code just hits the cpu harder.



thats the third time, you say that to me. i know


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 20, 2009)

Alright, so my 790FX-GD70 is grinding my gears. I can't even get the memory to its rated 1600 stable, let alone the 3.8GHz CPU clock I'm trying to achieve. It probably doesn't help that I'm fresh to AMD, and overclocking in general.

Ok, first off its more information time:

Ram: cmx4gx3m2a1600c9 aka this
Bios: 1.6 
??? Ask for more and I shall tell you more

Ok, so I guess I'll start with the settings I had the most success with. 
Bios Settings:

CPU ratio 19x
FSB 200
PCIE 100
CPU/NB frequency 2400mhz
HT link speed 2400mhz
CPU voltage 1.4125v
CPU/NB voltage 1.29v
CPU VDD voltage 1.4v
CPU-NB VDD Voltage 1.2v
HT voltage 1.26v
NB voltage 1.26v
SB voltage 1.20v

Spread spectrum disabled
C1E disabled
Cool n Quiet disabled

Note: My memory was running what my board wants to run it at (1333 MHz @1.60v), and doesn't throw errors in Memtest at this speed. I also tried these settings with the RAM at 1600 MHz @1.65v per mfg specs though I didn't last as long in Prime95.

This got me ~8-10 minutes in Prime95, followed by a BSOD. I'll have to check but I'm pretty sure all BSODs I got were different errors as well. I've done research and found that my RAM isn't officially supported so I guess first thing would be to ask if the RAM would actually cause that much of a problem. It runs 1333MHz seemingly alright, though doesn't accept 1600. I tried the 1600 setting both with and without CPU OC with the same results. I'll try going above the 1.65v rated for this tonight, as I see Corsair says to try as high as 1.9v. As far as I figured, the 'AMD certified / Intel certified' was just marketing BS. Does anyone else have this RAM + Mobo combo?

I pissed around with each of those settings without much success. I looked into the BIOS revision (1.6) and found that people couldn't agree if it was a good revision or not. Does anyone know of a good / tried + true / sexy Bios revision for OCing? 

Right now I've got too many variables to even know where to start, any advice anyone can provide is greatly appreciated. 

Resources:
I've read a few articles on AMD overclocking, however I'm fresh to overclocking and even fresher to AMD themselves. As such, I'm sure there is much I have yet to understand. So far one of the more useful ones has been Dolk's Guide though there are others I've drawn from.


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> If it isn't stable in x64, it isn't truly stable. It means your 32bit clocks are technically unstable as well. x64 code just hits the cpu harder.



But when using it in a 32bit system it wouldn't matter right?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> But when using it in a 32bit system it wouldn't matter right?



right

EDIT: this is the best guide i ever saw for phenom2, thanks fiendo! ;-)


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2009)

I upgraded from the 940 to the 955 and I didn't even try hard to get this clock... 1st attempt a success


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 20, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I upgraded from the 940 to the 955 and I didn't even try hard to get this clock... 1st attempt a success
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091120/4ghz611.jpg



Yikes! I thought 1.5v was the CPU's hardware max? As in don't go above or it'll go boom. Or is that only a 'recommended' maximum?

I think I should make my post a new thread, though be forewarned I'll likely bother you now that I've seen your success story.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Good job Brad 

How were the temps?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Yikes! I thought 1.5v was the CPU's hardware max? As in don't go above or it'll go boom. Or is that only a 'recommended' maximum?
> 
> I think I should make my post a new thread, though be forewarned I'll likely bother you,now that I've seen your success story.


I think this mobo goes up to 1.7v but I'll check to confirm shortly....
Im just going by the 940's volts... max 1.55v so i figured hell lets just try 1.5 and see what happens...
I opened aod and raised the bus speed to 210 and she crashed.... I than went into the bios and set the volts to auto...1.36v and haised the multi to x19 and the temps for the clocks are crazy low from what im used to...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job Brad
> 
> How were the temps?


thanks bro... and 45c at 1.5v set in the bios but cpu-z shows 1.52?
I also changed my cooling lines around... pump>rad>cpu>rez
It dropped the temps on the 940 by 2c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> thanks bro... and 45c at 1.5v set in the bios but cpu-z shows 1.52?
> I also changed my cooling lines around... pump>rad>cpu>rez
> It dropped the temps on the 940 by 2c



Why do I have a feeling temps will drop more soon?  Meh, maybe I'm just loosin' it


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why do I have a feeling temps will drop more soon?  Meh, maybe I'm just loosin' it


Ummm  someone sent me a larger rad im thinking lol.
Do you know someone that mite have use for a pair of OCZ 1066 2x2ghz Reapers next month?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 21, 2009)

I tried overclocking my 955BE tonight. I got it up to 3870MHz (204*19) in Windows 7 x64 @ 1.4875v with ACC on Auto. Doubt it was stable. Anything above that, like 3900 at 1.5v and 1.512v would get to the Welcome screen and crap out. I might be able to get it to 4GHz on a 32bit system (unstable of course). I'm back at my stable and cool 2.8GHz/1.175v underclock (still tuning it there)


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 21, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> I tried overclocking my 955BE tonight. I got it up to 3870MHz (204*19) in Windows 7 x64 @ 1.4875v with ACC on Auto. Doubt it was stable. Anything above that, like 3900 at 1.5v and 1.512v would get to the Welcome screen and crap out. I might be able to get it to 4GHz on a 32bit system (unstable of course). I'm back at my stable and cool 2.8GHz/1.175v underclock (still tuning it there)


Wow that's a bummer man.... but the low clocks are amazing though.... Have you tried to leave the core's stock speeds and just see how low you can drop the voltage?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Ummm  someone sent me a larger rad im thinking lol.
> Do you know someone that mite have use for a pair of OCZ 1066 2x2ghz Reapers next month?



no sir


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 21, 2009)

Well my 4ghz clock being successful has made me down clock to keep temps down into the 30's. I find this chip likes a x19 multi with 1.42 volts... I just ran Mark06 and temp topped out @ 46c. Not bad id say!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

looking good bro.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Nov 21, 2009)

Add me to the club! 

Phenom 550X2 BE @ 3.6Ghz

Extra cores unlock and stable in Windows but not stable enough to run any games.

Link to validation.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 21, 2009)

latest mark...


----------



## blacktruckryder (Nov 21, 2009)

A little update.

Now at 3.8.

Going to run some benches tomorrow.

Validation!


----------



## sinar (Nov 22, 2009)

It was so hard to break 15 secs barrier with all 4 cores clock the same


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2009)

sinar said:


> It was so hard to break 15 secs barrier with all 4 cores clock the same
> 
> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/7629/screenshot476.jpg



  What cooling?  That's a great run bro 


EDIT:  nevermind, saw on the 4ghz club thread that it was on phase.  Still great job bro


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 22, 2009)

sinar said:


> It was so hard to break 15 secs barrier with all 4 cores clock the same
> 
> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/7629/screenshot476.jpg



Holy crap that's a nice OC. Anything over 263 BCLK on my Crosshair III Formula and it craps out. 

And you're an owner of one of the 100 TWKR processors?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 22, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Holy crap that's a nice OC. Anything over 263 BCLK on my Crosshair III Formula and it craps out.
> 
> And you're an owner of one of the 100 TWKR processors?



No, not a real TWKR. It's just how his particular ES shows up in cpu-z. We went over that much earlier in the thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No, not a real TWKR. It's just how his particular ES shows up in cpu-z. We went over that much earlier in the thread.



I indeed remember that.  Thanks for bringing that up Wile E


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 22, 2009)

My bad. I just jumped into this thread.


----------



## sinar (Nov 22, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Holy crap that's a nice OC. Anything over 263 BCLK on my Crosshair III Formula and it craps out.
> 
> And you're an owner of one of the 100 TWKR processors?


Its not those crazy twkr 42 cpu. It is just an early sample of phenom II am3 

@ CP: Using my friend CPU loaned for testing, cooled with an old single phase that barely hold -6C @ peak load of this hot cpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> My bad. I just jumped into this thread.



No problem bro    I honestly don't expect everyone to read through the whole thread soooo, no worries!


----------



## sinar (Nov 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No, not a real TWKR. It's just how his particular ES shows up in cpu-z. We went over that much earlier in the thread.


Its an older IMC after C1 and before twkr 42


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 23, 2009)

I got a Phenom II 920 on the way....I can't wait to to be in the club!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I got a Phenom II 920 on the way....I can't wait to to be in the club!



Did you buy Kei's 920?


----------



## Jakl (Nov 23, 2009)

add me 

AMD 720BE 4 Cores , 3.4ghz 1.375vcore


----------



## sinar (Nov 23, 2009)

Sweet spot for this cpu, boot up @ 4.5G


----------



## mdm-adph (Nov 23, 2009)

blacktruckryder said:


> A little update.
> 
> Now at 3.8.
> 
> ...



Not bad -- is that the min voltage you needed at 3.8?

Kinda wary of taking my 550 up there -- I have it stable at 3.5GHz @ 1.35v, tried a bit higher but haven't messed with the voltage any yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 23, 2009)

Can i be added to the club?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did you buy Kei's 920?



hehe yes I did.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 23, 2009)

i would post some good benches but my memory is being rma'ed 

i got my 720BE to do 4ghz on air with a 1.45v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> hehe yes I did.



I remember when Kei got that CPU, he under volted it pretty good so you know that if you want to save power, that CPU can under volt great   His overclocking was also very good, I think he was just limited by bus speed on his board, but you have a mighty fine CPU


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2009)

What all do you have to do to get into this club?


----------



## dir_d (Nov 24, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> What all do you have to do to get into this club?



You dont wanna know


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Nov 24, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can i be added to the club?
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/valid.png



what voltage are you using to hit 4.0? YGPM


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2009)

newest high on this 955


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> newest high on this 955
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091124/aa.jpg



me too


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> me too


Nice


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice



that was really hard to achieve, im currently working on the 4ghz 24/7 crunching stability
much harder, because of the temperature output, even under 1.5 volts


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that was really hard to achieve, im currently working on the 4ghz 24/7 crunching stability
> much harder, because of the temperature output, even under 1.5 volts


Im not having any issues with temps since CP sent me out a bigger rad. I also changed out the distilled water with Fesser One coolant...4ghz 24/7 is also my goal... but i just got this cpu the other day and haven't even found the right combo... it seems to like any multi below x20 without crazy volts... Im currently running 3.7ghz with stock volts which I think is decent but Im wanting higher frequency for what I do with this rig. I just need to find the best blend


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Im not having any issues with temps since CP sent me out a bigger rad. I also changed out the distilled water with Fesser One coolant...4ghz 24/7 is also my goal... but i just got this cpu the other day and haven't even found the right combo... it seems to like any multi below x20 without crazy volts... Im currently running 3.7ghz with stock volts which I think is decent but Im wanting higher frequency for what I do with this rig. I just need to find the best blend



*cough*... you dont know my rad
someone has 30 spare fans for me?

your proc seems to behave like mine... try to use the HTT more... if your board can do 300, for example, its very easy to play with. mine sadly caps at 250 with this chip....


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> *cough*... you dont know my rad
> someone has 30 spare fans for me?
> 
> your proc seems to behave like mine... try to use the HTT more... if your board can do 300, for example, its very easy to play with. mine sadly caps at 250 with this chip....


HAHA thats nice!!! and I thought I had a decent rad 
Hell get a V-8 electric fan from a race car and mount it lol....that should keep it cool 
I know 250 fsb on the 940 was the max.... you think this chip may go higher? I always thought it was up to the mobo to decide how high the fsb could go?


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Nov 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> *cough*... you dont know my rad
> someone has 30 spare fans for me?
> 
> your proc seems to behave like mine... try to use the HTT more... if your board can do 300, for example, its very easy to play with. mine sadly caps at 250 with this chip....



LOL...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> HAHA thats nice!!! and I thought I had a decent rad
> Hell get a V-8 electric fan from a race car and mount it lol....that should keep it cool
> I know 250 fsb on the 940 was the max.... you think this chip may go higher? I always thought it was up to the mobo to decide how high the fsb could go?



im currently trying to get me the fan from an old ford. its in thermaltake orange,and i really fear to hack my finger apart
thats the luck of the draw. but it could easily manage more, IF youre lucky



RaPiDo987 said:


> LOL...


i get much Kudos for it,luckily, even though my loop looks average, normally... no special coloring,or fancy pumps/res
and i even got it for free, thats the best part about it!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2009)

well I tried fsb and 1st try got it up to 4GHz


----------



## Fishymachine (Nov 24, 2009)

250fsb on a 940 Black....why didn't you up the multiplier to 20?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2009)

RaPiDo987 said:


> what voltage are you using to hit 4.0? YGPM



1.55v with a 20x multi


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well I tried fsb and 1st try got it up to 4GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091124/ab.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091124/aba.jpg



Could you possibly post a screenshot of AMD Overdrive like this one?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2009)

Here you go Erocker


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2009)

Fishymachine said:


> 250fsb on a 940 Black....why didn't you up the multiplier to 20?


its a 955 black... and im just trying to find the best blend... you know see where she runs the best


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the screen! Are you stable at those settings? What kind of voltage do you need for your processor at 4ghz if you just use the multiplier and leave the HTT at 200?

I guess I should ask, does raising the HTT instead of directly upping the CPU multi have any benefits (excluding increase in NB which can also be raised via multiplier) regarding how much voltage the chip needs for a certain overclock?


----------



## dir_d (Nov 24, 2009)

erocker said:


> Thanks for the screen! Are you stable at those settings? What kind of voltage do you need for your processor at 4ghz if you just use the multiplier and leave the HTT at 200?
> 
> I guess I should ask, does raising the HTT instead of directly upping the CPU multi have any benefits (excluding increase in NB which can also be raised via multiplier) regarding how much voltage the chip needs for a certain overclock?



I have found that it actually decreases stability and lowering it seems to help some.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2009)

erocker said:


> Thanks for the screen! Are you stable at those settings? What kind of voltage do you need for your processor at 4ghz if you just use the multiplier and leave the HTT at 200?
> 
> I guess I should ask, does raising the HTT instead of directly upping the CPU multi have any benefits (excluding increase in NB which can also be raised via multiplier) regarding how much voltage the chip needs for a certain overclock?


not yet... I can surf and run certain apps without a problem but just ran Wprime @ 1.46v set in the bios... I'm not using AOD to push the clocks... I figured I'd just stick to the bios for the time being...
Multi @ x20 for the very first time to get 4ghz I used 1.50v but wasn't stable for long. I find that the chip uses lower volts using the HTT... 1.46v vs 1.50v....
I think im going to just try for stable 4ghz without fiddlin with any other voltages but the cpu and nb...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2009)

dir_d said:


> I have found that it actually decreases stability and lowering it seems to help some.


the 940 i had ran the way you sugest but couldnt run it at low volts.... just got to hot... I tell ya im really liking this 955


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

dont mess up cpu-NB and the NB on your mobo. for increasing the NB clocks, you will need to raise the NB VID mainly, maybe a little notch more on the mainboard NB and SB.
ACC helped me a little with stability,infact, i use -4 on all cores atm tried a 4ghz setting a week ago, that on auto would not even stay in windows for a minute, and with -4, it managed 5 linx runs


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dont mess up cpu-NB and the NB on your mobo. for increasing the NB clocks, you will need to raise the NB VID mainly, maybe a little notch more on the mainboard NB and SB.
> ACC helped me a little with stability,infact, i use -4 on all cores atm tried a 4ghz setting a week ago, that on auto would not even stay in windows for a minute, and with -4, it managed 5 linx runs


What do you mean? Dont mess up your cpu-nb and the nb on your mobo?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2009)

also can someone suggest what these settings in the bios need to bet set at?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> What do you mean? Dont mess up your cpu-nb and the nb on your mobo?



i meant: NB volts are not CPU-NB volts... many boards dont have this function (NB VID) in the bios,and only can manipulate chipset voltage (NB and SB) but with K10Stat, you can adjust it (NB VID) on the fly, like the cpu volts,and multi
better?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i meant: NB volts are not CPU-NB volts... many boards dont have this function (NB VID) in the bios,and only can manipulate chipset voltage (NB and SB) but with K10Stat, you can adjust it (NB VID) on the fly, like the cpu volts,and multi
> better?


Ah I hear what your saying and thank you 
This mobo has the setting's in the bios and AOD also lets you change nb and cpu-nb on the fly. 
Aso, is there a setting in the bios that disables cpu volt throttling when running a stress test?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2009)

WOW I love this cpu... I was finaly able to run mark06 at 4+GHz 
@4Ghz these cross fired 4890's really open up. And the best thing is the cpu only hit a high of 46c in ambient room temp's of 19.2c


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 24, 2009)

Well guys, since I now know the targeted launch day for the Phenom II X6 lineup, this will be fun.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Well guys, since I now know the targeted launch day for the Phenom II X6 lineup, this will be fun.


Link's please?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Ah I hear what your saying and thank you
> This mobo has the setting's in the bios and AOD also lets you change nb and cpu-nb on the fly.
> Aso, is there a setting in the bios that disables cpu volt throttling when running a stress test?



cool and quiet and c1e should be disabled, i suppose you mean that?
try to clock the nb higher... should raise your marks significantly.
i use 1.3 nb VID of 2700mhz NB fully stable


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> cool and quiet and c1e should be disabled, i suppose you mean that?
> try to clock the nb higher... should raise your marks significantly.
> i use 1.3 nb VID of 2700mhz NB fully stable


Hey thank's Velvet  you been a great help!!!
Lol i just won in mark06 hehe.... I mean so far so good for stability! Ok I'm going back into the bios and raise the NB and I'll try 1.3v


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2009)

so whos getting a 965 BE 125???


I want one but Im not sure if i should go with it or wait for a Athlon II X4 BE in with 4MB L2?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey thank's Velvet  you been a great help!!!
> Lol i just won in mark06 hehe.... I mean so far so good for stability! Ok I'm going back into the bios and raise the NB and I'll try 1.3v



i want nobody to loose so much time, like i lost, until i found a few things out


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Link's please?



lol, without violating an NDA I will only say April-May 2010.


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a 965 125w or C3 stepping on the way.

I have a question. Is there any benefit to having Microcode Updation enabled?




Flyordie said:


> lol, without violating an NDA I will only say April-May 2010.



Meh, I heard and it's too far away, they really need to get it out before Gulftown/i9.


----------



## wiak (Nov 25, 2009)

whohoo!  :thumbs: 

hmm CPU-Z doesnt like me!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=846338

*btw i have a naked lady behind cpu-z


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 25, 2009)

erocker said:


> I have a 965 125w or C3 stepping on the way.
> 
> I have a question. Is there any benefit to having Microcode Updation enabled?
> 
> ...



ES's of the AM3 X6s are already being prepared...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 25, 2009)

erocker said:


> I have a 965 125w or C3 stepping on the way.
> 
> I have a question. Is there any benefit to having Microcode Updation enabled?
> 
> ...


I had a link to micro code updation but lost it.... all I remember is it's the patch for earlier Phenoms that had the TLB bug...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 25, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> ES's of the AM3 X6s are already being prepared...


Links YOU BASTARD lol jj mate 
do you have a link for me on what this new X6 is all about?
Is this the new Bulldozer 12 thread? or is it the 6x6 model.... hell im confused! I read to much and enough don't settle in!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 25, 2009)

wiak said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091124/Capture021.png
> whohoo!  :thumbs:
> 
> hmm CPU-Z doesnt like me!
> ...


LOL I hear ya man!!!! I got the Big red too earlier but now it's all good. So naked lady.... Hmmm


----------



## wiak (Nov 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> LOL I hear ya man!!!! I got the Big red too earlier but now it's all good. So naked lady.... Hmmm


here is a little bit more and gonna play cnc4 beta now see ya


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 25, 2009)

wiak said:


> here is a little bit more and gonna play cnc4 beta now see ya
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091124/Capture022.png



DO WANT!!! closed beta!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 25, 2009)

Well VW you called it! I upped the nb-freq and almost cracked the 23K barrier!!!!... next screnie I hope will break it


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 25, 2009)

wiak said:


> here is a little bit more and gonna play cnc4 beta now see ya
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091124/Capture022.png


Oh sweet Jesus!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Well VW you called it! I upped the nb-freq and almost cracked the 23K barrier!!!!... next screnie I hope will break it



how much NB is max?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 25, 2009)

sinar said:


> It was so hard to break 15 secs barrier with all 4 cores clock the same
> 
> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/7629/screenshot476.jpg



is that really the voltage? if it is that is something impressive for an AM3!
also why blank or hide your voltage? nothing personal just asking.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how much NB is max?


With this cpu it's telling me my ram is crappy! the 940 ran better NB-freq but the over all clocking ability of this 955 is way Way better!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 25, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> is that really the voltage? if it is that is something impressive for an AM3!
> also why blank or hide your voltage? nothing personal just asking.


betcha he's running LN2 for a low volt like that!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> With this cpu it's telling me my ram is crappy! the 940 ran better NB-freq but the over all clocking ability of this 955 is way Way better!!!



when did it bluescreened? at which NB clock?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> when did it bluescreened? at which NB clock?


around 2680-2700 but its the ram holding back... Im running 2x2gb of reaper ram in channel A and real shitty Tracers in slot B... both sets of sticks claim 1066MHz settings.... the Reapers can run 1T mode but the Ballistics can't 
PS thats with 5.4.4.12.22 settings.... It's stable at 5.5.5.12.25 T2 800MHz setting


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> around 2680-2700 but its the ram holding back... Im running 2x2gb of reaper ram in channel A and real shitty Tracers in slot B... both sets of sticks claim 1066MHz settings.... the Reapers can run 1T mode but the Ballistics can't
> PS thats with 5.4.4.12.22 settings.... It's stable at 5.5.5.12.25 T2 800MHz setting



you have to back off the ram, just to test! mine wont pass 2800nb, no matter how many volts,for example


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Links YOU BASTARD lol jj mate
> do you have a link for me on what this new X6 is all about?
> Is this the new Bulldozer 12 thread? or is it the 6x6 model.... hell im confused! I read to much and enough don't settle in!



Its just Istanbul packaged for Socket AM3.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 25, 2009)

hmm why am i not part of this club i think i applied a long while back but nothing came of it lol ive been fighting with my phenom for months now let me in haha


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 25, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm why am i not part of this club i think i applied a long while back but nothing came of it lol ive been fighting with my phenom for months now let me in haha



Hmmm... someone is on a real long Vacation!!!!


----------



## wiak (Nov 25, 2009)

art* so w1zz if you hear it


----------



## dir_d (Nov 25, 2009)

I wanna play


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 25, 2009)

dird what motherboard are you using?


----------



## dir_d (Nov 25, 2009)

Msi-790fx-gd70


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 25, 2009)

nice im trying to find someone that has a AM3/DDR3 motherboard they have they might want to trade or something. right now im using a AM2+/DDR2 motherboard and i want to get a 965BE with some DDR3 ram


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 25, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> nice im trying to find someone that has a AM3/DDR3 motherboard they have they might want to trade or something. right now im using a AM2+/DDR2 motherboard and i want to get a 965BE with some DDR3 ram



if you dont want to overclock severly, or your ram can do 1100+ 5-5-5-15 or better, ddr3 wont have much great use. only at 1600 7-7-7-20 or better, it gets useful


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 25, 2009)

well right now i have a M3A78-CM with only has small overclocking features and I want to have the full overclocking experence and DDR3 is alittle cheaper nowadays so i was thinking about taking the plunge.

ON anandtech im working out a deal for a ASUS M4A79T Deluxe AM3 DDR3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard

if i get it then my phenom II 940BE, my Asus M3A78-CM, and my 4GB OCI SLI DDR2-800 RAM will be up for sale


----------



## gvblake22 (Nov 25, 2009)

dir_d said:


> I wanna play
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091125/4.0.jpg


Very nice!  What cooling and temps do you have with that setup?


----------



## dir_d (Nov 25, 2009)

Antec 1200 case, Got a mega with two scythe slipstreams in push/pull each fan 110CFM Ambient around 23 to 24C AS5 as the TIM


----------



## gvblake22 (Nov 26, 2009)

What about the temps of the actual CPU?


----------



## wiak (Nov 27, 2009)

dir_d said:


> I wanna play
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091125/4.0.jpg


gimme that wallpaper, i need something better as my bios bootscreen


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Velvet w, Im able to clock the NB freq higher tonight..... maybe the chip has finally gone through it's burn in cycle.....


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 29, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey Velvet w, Im able to clock the NB freq higher tonight..... maybe the chip has finally gone through it's burn in cycle.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091128/weird.jpg



how many volts on the CPU-NB? stable?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how many volts on the CPU-NB? stable?


1.2875v and Stable enough to benchmark all night


----------



## Kei (Dec 1, 2009)

*Newegg tricked me into buying up again lol...*

Just got a X4 955 125W since newegg dropped the price to $169 (well $165 the day after I ordered but oh well lol) which was the same price as the X4 945 95W I was going to get.

Anyway I'm glad I did!!!!!! This thing undervolts like a monster and I've not found the limit quite yet I think. So far I'm testing the undervolting ability before I really try to see what I'll run daily (likely the undervolted setting....I think lol). Anyway so far..... 3.2Ghz @ 1.232v without a hiccup after stress testing and running for hours now. I don't know yet if it will go lower as I haven't tried, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed I can go just a little lower....but hey I'm greedy. 

I did do a quick check to see what the stock voltage would net me long enough to run SuperPi and did multiple runs at 3.9Ghz (19.5x200) which was awesome. I was able to get it to hit 4Ghz (20x200) but not run SuperPi on stock voltage. I bumped the voltage to 1.40v and put it down to two cores via the bios just to get a quick check if it would work at all.....ran SuperPi multiple times before I finally had a hiccup.

Screenshots of the progress so far...take a look at the fan speeds (out of 2000+ rpm ) from the stability test at 1.232v (all four cores at 3.2Ghz).

Mmmmmmmmmm I love this thing!

My last processor wasn't a black edition and rocked out at 2.8Ghz @ 1.21v super stable, the processor before that WAS black edition and shocked me at 2.5Ghz @ 1.062v. I'm hoping that the black edition ease of clocking will net me another truly ridiculous voltage drop. 

Kei

*EDIT: This is still on my old trust SB600 equipped (no ACC or any of that jazz) ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe I've had forever now.* I'll eventually switch to an AM3 board which is the other reason I bought this processor (DDR3 1.35v recently released and I MUST have it in my quest of super low wattage lol)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

Holy crap Kei, that board deserves to be retired and hung on your wall bro


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

i might have one of those boards for sale soon depending on what happens here on my end so if ppl feel like playing with fire XD keep me in mind you will know because ill have FS thread if and when it happens XD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i might have one of those boards for sale soon depending on what happens here on my end so if ppl feel like playing with fire XD keep me in mind you will know because ill have FS thread if and when it happens XD



A M3A32-MVP Deluxe???  its mineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kei (Dec 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Holy crap Kei, that board deserves to be retired and hung on your wall bro



I know right! I just can't seem to let this board go because it keeps blowing my mind every few months. First it rocked out the 9500 easily, then it made the 9850 BLAZE on like negative volts, then the 920 hits 372Mhz and made me lose the will to try to go higher on the bus speed, now the 955 seems to be allergic to voltage too. 

I really don't think I can sell this board ever....that's a first since I always sell off the old stuff the same day I buy the new one. I just love this board far too much to let it go. 

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

yea as far as i know if things go right i will have

m3a32 mvp deluxe a phenom X4 9850 4 gigs corsair dominator 1066 ram and a GTX280 if memory serves me right like i said its up in the air if i get it but if i do ill have a for sale thread on it i reall want to sell the entire thing but meh ill part it out for the right ppl and CP that mobo SHOULD arrive tomorrow if UPS dosent screw up im hoping if everything goes right that i can get $550 for it as a full rig shipped but we shall see what happens seems alot of things arent going my way lately so id take this with a grain of salt


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea as far as i know if things go right i will have
> 
> m3a32 mvp deluxe a phenom X4 9850 4 gigs corsair dominator 1066 ram and a GTX280 if memory serves me right like i said its up in the air if i get it but if i do ill have a for sale thread on it i reall want to sell the entire thing but meh ill part it out for the right ppl and CP that mobo SHOULD arrive tomorrow if UPS dosent screw up im hoping if everything goes right that i can get $550 for it as a full rig shipped but we shall see what happens seems alot of things arent going my way lately so id take this with a grain of salt



OMG OMG OMG.

I am more excited than a 12 year old at premier night for Twilight: New Moon.   Kei can tell ya.  We had our fun with 9850's, it's been my favorite CPU, why?  Beats me 

Check it out 





I hope the board gets here tomorrow.   I'll need a CPU and thats it.


----------



## Kei (Dec 1, 2009)

It's still my favorite too CP, this 955 is workin on changin that though it seems. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

Kei said:


> It's still my favorite too CP, this 955 is workin on changin that though it seems.
> 
> Kei



yeah man, there was something with that little crew we had going with the 9850's and 9950's.  It was a fun crowd.  I miss the AMD days, but hopefully it'll change soon


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

i dont know my 940be is my favorite by far  4ghz in a 64bit os was pretty sweet did that day 1 prime 95 stable  with that Asrock board i gave u no less CP this gigabyte tops out 3.8


altho the gigabyte board doesnt have the voltage spikes that the asrock does at higher volts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i dont know my 940be is my favorite by far  4ghz in a 64bit os was pretty sweet did that day 1 prime 95 stable  with that Asrock board i gave u no less CP this gigabyte tops out 3.8
> 
> 
> altho the gigabyte board doesnt have the voltage spikes that the asrock does at higher volts



I validated at 4Ghz with my 940, but temps weren't great under load so I dropped to 3.8 Ghz @ 1.424v for crunching, but got rid of the rig a week later, needed the $$$$


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

well the the Xiggy darkknight kept me under 55"c in a 85'F room so i was happy  my 940be is a beast on the right mobo it will do 4ghz in vista 64bit and stay cool the NB doesnt clock well tho even at stock clock it dosent like anything higher then 2600mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well the the Xiggy darkknight kept me under 55"c in a 85'F room so i was happy  my 940be is a beast on the right mobo it will do 4ghz in vista 64bit and stay cool the NB doesnt clock well tho even at stock clock it dosent like anything higher then 2600mhz



I wish I can discuss it with you more, but I never really messed with it man.  I found the stable clock for crunching and it stayed there.  I had a Zalman 92mm cooler, not that great keeping it cool


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

true that one of these days when im not sick / working 7 days a week ill give it a go on this gigabyte board considering i plan to do a mini Dirt 2 dx 9 / 10 / 11 with cpu scaling and crossfire scaling etc i might as well see what the true limits are on this gigabyte board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> true that one of these days when im not sick / working 7 days a week ill give it a go on this gigabyte board considering i plan to do a mini Dirt 2 dx 9 / 10 / 11 with cpu scaling and crossfire scaling etc i might as well see what the true limits are on this gigabyte board



do it 

I miss overclocking with a unlocked multi


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

well i believe the official dirt2 demo is out tomorrow so i might just see whats up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i believe the official dirt2 demo is out tomorrow so i might just see whats up



Cool man   Keep us posted


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

lol all depends on if erocker beats me to it or not


----------



## Kei (Dec 1, 2009)

Finally calling it a night, but figured I'd give a quick update on the progress so far with the 955.

I've had the voltage as low as 1.175v, but it did not pass stability testing at that setting though it did run for about 10 minutes which is impressive to me at least. I decided to skip back up to 1.20v which I figured would be stable no matter what I threw at it...I was right (hope I don't jinx myself lol).

Finished OCCT testing about 10 minutes ago running the 1hr test on auto to see if it would be fine. It passed with zero errors and a max temp (still the same 450-490rpm super low fan speed) of only 45C averaging roughly 43.5C throughout the hour. I'm extremely pleased with the results so far, and have fairly good feeling that I'll be able to knock the voltage down one more click to the 1.1875v mark and have it still be stable. That was the absolute lowest voltage I could run the previous X4 920 at and still have roughly 90% stability so I'm thinking this processor may have a chance to run that 100% stable.

Anyway it's time to sleep now, screenshots attatched of the test results (Core 1 and voltage graphs). 

Kei


*Phenom II X4 955 running 3.2Ghz @ 1.20v* (stable down from 1.344v stock so far)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

Kei said:


> Finally calling it a night, but figured I'd give a quick update on the progress so far with the 955.
> 
> I've had the voltage as low as 1.175v, but it did not pass stability testing at that setting though it did run for about 10 minutes which is impressive to me at least. I decided to skip back up to 1.20v which I figured would be stable no matter what I threw at it...I was right (hope I don't jinx myself lol).
> 
> ...


Your posts are always so informative 

Good job bro. You going to overclock, just to see what it does?


----------



## Kei (Dec 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Your posts are always so informative
> 
> Good job bro. You going to overclock, just to see what it does?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

Kei said:


>



that wink says it all   Back at ya!


----------



## Kei (Dec 1, 2009)

I bumped the voltage 'up'  to 1.26v to see what I can get stable with that voltage before I go up some more if I need to. I just passed wPrime 1024 test with flying colors at 3.4Ghz so I'm bumping and going from there until I finally get an error then knock it back down a tick and probably go for another 1hr OCCT stress test...or just bump the volts and go up again if I don't think the clock is high enough.

Fan speed as usual hasn't changed from my usual 'shut the &uck up' mode. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

Kei said:


> I bumped the voltage 'up'  to 1.26v to see what I can get stable with that voltage before I go up some more if I need to. I just passed wPrime 1024 test with flying colors at 3.4Ghz so I'm bumping and going from there until I finally get an error then knock it back down a tick and probably go for another 1hr OCCT stress test...or just bump the volts and go up again if I don't think the clock is high enough.
> 
> Fan speed as usual hasn't changed from my usual 'shut the &uck up' mode.
> 
> Kei



How are the temps at 3.4 GHz 1.26v  With the fans in shut the *uck up mode


----------



## Kei (Dec 1, 2009)

Okay I didn't want to bump the voltage over the stock level (1.344v) as it's still less than 48hrs old anyway. Instead I set it back to stock voltage and went after finding the limits I could get.

*4 Cores @ 3.6Ghz* pass wPrime no problem but couldn't get 3.7
*3 Cores @ 3.7Ghz* pass wPrime no problems but couldn't get 3.8
*2 Cores @ 3.8Ghz* pass wPrime no problems not sure if it will go higher yet but figured I should post before trying again lol.

All were done at the stock 1.344v and the 1024 test not the quick 32 test. I didn't try any half multipliers using K10stat so the clocks may be able to go a little higher of course.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

Kei said:


> Okay I didn't want to bump the voltage over the stock level (1.344v) as it's still less than 48hrs old anyway. Instead I set it back to stock voltage and went after finding the limits I could get.
> 
> *4 Cores @ 3.6Ghz* pass wPrime no problem but couldn't get 3.7
> *3 Cores @ 3.7Ghz* pass wPrime no problems but couldn't get 3.8
> ...



That 955 sure looks promising bro.  3.6 Ghz stock voltage, not bad at all.


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

Kei, you always get awesome chips! My 955 BE requires .5 more volts than yours at just about every speed over stock! My 125w 965 comes in tomorrow. Fingers crossed I actually get a good chip.


----------



## Kei (Dec 1, 2009)

lol, yea somebody at AMD loves me that's for sure! I decided to validate my possible daily clock today.

It's the stock speed of 3.2Ghz @ 1.20v (all four cores active of course), I'll run the stability testing again at 1.18v maybe tonight which I think it should pass. I'm even more curious to find out what low voltage I could run the stock speed if I only ran 3 of the 4 cores. Maybe it will go even lower...maybe not, but either way I'm sure it'll be awesome.

I still have the crazy goal to have a non CnQ or C1E system that has crazy power while using 100W or less. With the 920 I was so close I could taste it at only 127W with all four cores active at idle. I'm already at 127W right now while surfing and running a higher processor speed than the 920 had so I'm looking great so far. I haven't enabled any power savings on the RAM just yet or hard drives so that should take off at least another 10W (going by the 920 results) which is sweet.

I haven't dropped any voltages on the 5770 either yet which should gain me just a couple more depending on how lean the voltages are already set on that from the factory. My old 4850 had some good room to knock off voltage so maybe I'll have a bit here.

When I dropped the 920 down to three cores at stock speed same volts (2.8Ghz @ 1.21v) I got all the way down to an awesome 113W which should be even better on this processor I hope. I was originally planning on picking up a 720BE since it was 95W and I wanted to give AM3 a try so maybe just maybe I'll run like that for a little while but not really sure, of course it'd still have to be at stock 3.2Ghz speed to count in my mind. 

I don't really know if I'll be able to hit the 100W mark w/o going to three cores yet on the AM2+ platform using the AM3 chip, but I'll surely give it my best go. I do 100% believe I'll hit it once I have an AM3 board and DDR3 since I'm salivating at the thought of having 1600Mhz running on only 1.35v!!! I know that hurts my chances hugely since the DDR2 low volt levels are around 1.8-1.9v which is a _massive_ chunk more.

I really am a mad scientist...never give an engineering type a new toy when all they think about is efficiency. :shadedshu

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=858910

Kei

P.S.
 I haven't tested the Northbridge at all yet so I'll check the speed later and of course the voltage. I took the 920's NB down to 1.15v from the stock 1.17v so maybe I can knock out a little from the 955's NB stock 1.10v too


----------



## Kei (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmmm...just had a fun thought. I think I'm going to up the Northbridge voltage to what I used to run the 920's at and see what that nets me just to see how much more efficient the new AM3 goods are.

Should be interesting I think, I was able to take the voltage down to 1.05v (from 1.10v) and still have things run in Windows though if it was set lower then it didn't work out. I wonder if I can get a sweet clock on the 1.15v or 1.17v setting...it's not much more power (if any) required and the gains are always significant on the NB performance. I'm testing 2.4Ghz now...

Should be fun....man I love being back in Black. 

*EDIT:* Well that sucked pretty hard lol, 2.4Ghz didn't make it so I went back down to 2.0Ghz @ 1.10v stock. Now I'm playing around with 3.4Ghz cpu speed to see what I could get the 965BE speed to run at. Well first I'm gonna go pay the bills (here that's smart), then eat, then prolly play some more when I get home lol.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

Kei said:


> Hmmm...just had a fun thought. I think I'm going to up the Northbridge voltage to what I used to run the 920's at and see what that nets me just to see how much more efficient the new AM3 goods are.
> 
> Should be interesting I think, I was able to take the voltage down to 1.05v (from 1.10v) and still have things run in Windows though if it was set lower then it didn't work out. I wonder if I can get a sweet clock on the 1.15v or 1.17v setting...it's not much more power (if any) required and the gains are always significant on the NB performance. I'm testing 2.4Ghz now...
> 
> ...



Kei, you've done it once again.  I have massively undervolted my i7   Defaults at 1.023v.  Still stable.  I'll shoot ya  a PM so we can discuss a few things, AMD also


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Am I doing something wrong with my OC?*

I manage to get a stable overclock of 3.7Ghz on 1.437v by uping the multiplier. But reading all these post about NB, HT, NB-SB, chipset, VID, CID... made me look deeper into my OV and found a couple of questions.

-If you look at my overclock (see pic) the ram voltage is set @ 1.8v. But in bios I set it at 2.2V to run @ 1066 speeds (see bios pic). Why is it showing 1.8v on AMD overdrive and CPU-z?
-On cpuz and cpuid it show my cpu voltage at 1.41 and 1.408 but AMD shows CPU voltage @ 1.325 and NB voltage at 1.4375 which I set in bios. Why is this different?
-PCIe option in AMD overdrive is at 100, what is this for?
-HT Link Speed and NB speed is almost the same, what are these for?

Here are some pic of my bios 

Can someone please guide me to get a AWESOME overclock....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

RaPiDo987 said:


> I manage to get a stable overclock of 3.7Ghz on 1.437v by uping the multiplier. But reading all these post about NB, HT, NB-SB, chipset, VID, CID... made me look deeper into my OV and found a couple of questions.
> View attachment 31074
> -If you look at my overclock (see pic) the ram voltage is set @ 1.8v. But in bios I set it at 2.2V to run @ 1066 speeds (see bios pic). Why is it showing 1.8v on AMD overdrive and CPU-z?
> -On cpuz and cpuid it show my cpu voltage at 1.41 and 1.408 but AMD shows CPU voltage @ 1.325 and NB voltage at 1.4375 which I set in bios. Why is this different?
> ...



As far as the voltages, I would trust the BIOS.  Go to into the hardware monitor section of the BIOS and see what vcore is.  

PCIe is good to leave at 100.  This is the speed of the PCIe bus.  Check out this link

I'm not sure how I would put HT in my own words, so just read this.

The NB is well, the speed of the North Bridge.  Your Northbridge speed I believe should never be higher than you HT Speed.  I'll let somebody chime in with more accurate info as I've been out of the AMD game for a bit now.

Explanation of what is the North Bridge

Overview

*The northbridge typically handles communications among the CPU, RAM, BIOS ROM, and PCI Express (or AGP) video cards, and the southbridge.[1][2] Some northbridges also contain integrated video controllers, also known as a Graphics and Memory Controller Hub (GMCH) in Intel systems. Because different processors and RAM require different signalling, a northbridge will typically work with only one or two classes of CPUs and generally only one type of RAM.*


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> As far as the voltages, I would trust the BIOS.  Go to into the hardware monitor section of the BIOS and see what vcore is.
> 
> PCIe is good to leave at 100.  This is the speed of the PCIe bus.  Check out this link
> 
> ...



Yes. HT can stay at 200. Upping the NB frequency will produce better performance, especially for your RAM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yes. HT can stay at 200. Upping the NB frequency will produce better performance, especially for your RAM.



how is it?

HT has to be equal or less than NB, or NB has to be equal or less than HT???  Like I said, it's been a while for me and AMD since we last got it on


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

its the same as the old days just leave the HT alone and mess with the CPU multi / fsb and NB speeds messing with the HT just results in instability in most cases


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how is it?
> 
> HT has to be equal or less than NB, or NB has to be equal or less than HT???  Like I said, it's been a while for me and AMD since we last got it on



HT has to be less than the NB. Since you can directly adjust the NB, CPU multipliers you don't have to touch the HT at all.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

thats my point erocker  all his has to do is up the multi then use the FSB to get the sweetspot and then try the up the northbridge messing with all 3 to get that sweet clock XD  HT is left the way it is


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> thats my point erocker  all his has to do is up the multi then use the FSB to get the sweetspot and then try the up the northbridge messing with all 3 to get that sweet clock XD  HT is left the way it is



When you up the FSB, you up everything (NB, CPU, HT, etc.) I leave the FSB at 200. The only reason I can see to up the FSB is to get your RAM past the available ram multipliers.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

well true some ppl just like to see what there max stable OC is i dont use the FSB either unless i have good ram my gskill ram dosent clock for shit so i only use multi but then again if hes talking AMD in general not all are BE chips


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 1, 2009)

i have mine running stable at 3.7 

i've got a ASUS M4A79XTD-EVO for now until i get my memory for the M4A79 Deluxe which is better for oc'ing as i know.

but to the point, 

i have things running at 



but i would like to get it higher ofc, 

so what should i do?

everytime i try to raise the frequency then i just freakin crash on me, should i raise the HT or what?

some hel please would be nice.

or should i just wait until i can use the other board?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

trying upping the front side bus a little bit by little bit and see if u can stay prime stable with each bump of say 5mhz on the FSB i say this because at that voltage u should be able to go higher and if not u might just have a bum chip


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> When you up the FSB, you up everything (NB, CPU, HT, etc.) I leave the FSB at 200. The only reason I can see to up the FSB is to get your RAM past the available ram multipliers.



300x12 is quite a bit faster than 200x16. 

Both settings ram @ 1600mhz, NB @ 2400, HT @ 1800mhz.

I your stuff can do it, give it a try...

I got lucky, I guess, and this requires no extra voltage for my hardware....

...but the gains, while there, are quite small...they show in benchmarks and such, but 1-2 FPS isn't gonna make my gaming experience better. 500 points in 3dMark isn't something that really affect my daily uses....but definately it improves my benchmarks.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Dec 2, 2009)

RaPiDo987 said:


> I manage to get a stable overclock of 3.7Ghz on 1.437v by uping the multiplier. But reading all these post about NB, HT, NB-SB, chipset, VID, CID... made me look deeper into my OV and found a couple of questions.
> View attachment 31074
> -If you look at my overclock (see pic) the ram voltage is set @ 1.8v. But in bios I set it at 2.2V to run @ 1066 speeds (see bios pic). Why is it showing 1.8v on AMD overdrive and CPU-z?
> -On cpuz and cpuid it show my cpu voltage at 1.41 and 1.408 but AMD shows CPU voltage @ 1.325 and NB voltage at 1.4375 which I set in bios. Why is this different?
> ...



Thanks for the replied but i'm still confuse about the voltages..


----------



## Kei (Dec 2, 2009)

AOD does not always show the correct/actual voltages so you cannot go on that. That is a long standing issue with certain configurations and using AOD. You could see the same with cpu-z showing an incorrect cpu voltage depending on the situation.

You're best option is to trust what you actually set in the bios as the voltage that is used. If you have Everest Ultimate it is pretty accurate in showing voltages in my experience, but nothing is as accurate as the bios or an actual meter reading if you hook one up.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

RaPiDo987 said:


> Thanks for the replied but i'm still confuse about the voltages..





Kei said:


> AOD does not always show the correct/actual voltages so you cannot go on that. That is a long standing issue with certain configurations and using AOD. You could see the same with cpu-z showing an incorrect cpu voltage depending on the situation.
> 
> You're best option is to trust what you actually set in the bios as the voltage that is used. If you have Everest Ultimate it is pretty accurate in showing voltages in my experience, but nothing is as accurate as the bios or an actual meter reading if you hook one up.
> 
> Kei



You can also try to find the section of your BIOS that gives you temperature/voltage readings.  See what the BIOS says.  I'd trust the BIOS over anything, just my two cents.  At least just to have an idea of where your voltages are.


----------



## Kei (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay CP I got my 955 stable at 2.7Ghz at 1.07v which is not quite as low as you've got with your uber chip, but still pretty sweet.  I had it stable enough to run SuperPi and do basic tasks in Windows but not pass the AOD stress test for more than 2 minutes at 1.056v

Now that I've found that you've spawned another idea for me. Remember I said I'd thought about picking up a 720BE AM3 chip just to get my foot in the AM3 door to give it a try for super low watts. Well now I figure I'm going to try to simulate the same processor by shutting down 1 core and running only 3...but of course I'm going to see if I can drop the voltage below the equator!

If my current setting proves to be stable (let alone go any lower) I just may burst into tears. It's not bitten me yet and I've already put multiple SuperPi runs on it and I'm posting now with it after more than 10 minutes of use. I'm about to do a 10 minute OCCT test before attempting to lower the voltage just incase it's a lost cause, but my fingers are crossed. 

If it works out....720BE owners...don't send me hate mail....please 

Kei

*Edit: The ram speed is still at 800Mhz with cas 5-5-5-16 timings right now and everything else is still stock (also unganged which is how I normally run my ram with Phenoms).*

*Edit 2:* Okay so I did the Linpack test in OCCT for 10 minutes and it passed it without any hiccups. It's been up for just shy 30 minutes now counting the stress tests, wPrime, and SuperPi runs without any errors. I'm gonna watch the latest episode of Heroes and hope it stays nice and stable still.  More testing to come...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

Kei said:


> Okay CP I got my 955 stable at 2.7Ghz at 1.07v which is not quite as low as you've got with your uber chip, but still pretty sweet.  I had it stable enough to run SuperPi and do basic tasks in Windows but not pass the AOD stress test for more than 2 minutes at 1.056v
> 
> Now that I've found that you've spawned another idea for me. Remember I said I'd thought about picking up a 720BE AM3 chip just to get my foot in the AM3 door to give it a try for super low watts. Well now I figure I'm going to try to simulate the same processor by shutting down 1 core and running only 3...but of course I'm going to see if I can drop the voltage below the equator!
> 
> ...


tomorrow, i will undervolt, and try to find out how low it goes. im also interested


----------



## Kei (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay so back to Heroes now lol, I couldn't get anything lower to be stable. 0.9v would have issues while loading Windows and 1.0v wouldn't work right in Windows. Back to the episode I go...hopefully this setting (2.7Ghz @ 1.02v is) is 100% stable.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Kei said:


> Okay CP I got my 955 stable at 2.7Ghz at 1.07v which is not quite as low as you've got with your uber chip, but still pretty sweet.  I had it stable enough to run SuperPi and do basic tasks in Windows but not pass the AOD stress test for more than 2 minutes at 1.056v
> 
> Now that I've found that you've spawned another idea for me. Remember I said I'd thought about picking up a 720BE AM3 chip just to get my foot in the AM3 door to give it a try for super low watts. Well now I figure I'm going to try to simulate the same processor by shutting down 1 core and running only 3...but of course I'm going to see if I can drop the voltage below the equator!
> 
> ...



Awesome bro, glad you got it stable at that on the quad, and for a x3, that's awesome bro.  You really know this platform inside out bro, I hope I haven't lost my touch.  I still have the box for my 9850BE with me, it'll die with me 

Hey Kei, remember this? 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58746



Velvet Wafer said:


> tomorrow, i will undervolt, and try to find out how low it goes. im also interested



It's as addicting as overclocking, trust me when I say this!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2009)

kind of odd how it disappeared with the Phenom II release


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2009)

I find undervolting boring.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2009)

wow you come in here just to say that, must be really bored out of your skull.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> kind of odd how it disappeared with the Phenom II release



You were one of the regulars in that thread if I recall correctly right?



Wile E said:


> I find undervolting boring.



You live your life to the extreme, always speeding and stuff.  Of Course undervolting is boring to you, I couldn't imagine you going under the speed limit.  Same thing


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2009)

Point taken. lol.

Undervolting is like trying to maximize my mpg to me. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Point taken. lol.
> 
> Undervolting is like trying to maximize my mpg to me. lol.



I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Kei (Dec 2, 2009)

Undervolting and overclocking are one and the same, they're just like building engines. You're trying to use the block you're given and working at getting the best efficiency (not just power) from it.

When building engines it may appear to some that you're going after the highest power you can possible get which is untrue to say the least. You only get as much power as you need for the parameters the engine will be used within. Even a person that's driving their car on the street at higher than the speed limit or just plain flying is not using their engines full power. That's the reason there are so many phases going on behind the scenes to give you only as much power as you actually need to do what you're doing. Sure an Enzo has 600+ bhp, but if you drive it on the street even at 120mph you're still only using maybe 160-180 of that to sustain the speed you're traveling at...the computer is then working to save you as much fuel as it possibly can while mainting that power........the exact samething as undervolting. You don't run 94 Octane because you want to....you run it only because you HAVE no other choice. 

Even when you're overclocking you're still undervolting and just don't realize it.

Kei <--- is also a HUGE car guy especially the engineering side of things 


(not a bash on you Wile E of course, just putting that out there for those afraid to look at the other side of the coin)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Kei said:


> Undervolting and overclocking are one and the same, they're just like building engines. You're trying to use the block you're given and working at getting the best efficiency (not just power) from it.
> 
> When building engines it may appear to some that you're going after the highest power you can possible get which is untrue to say the least. You only get as much power as you need for the parameters the engine will be used within. Even a person that's driving their car on the street at higher than the speed limit or just plain flying is not using their engines full power. That's the reason there are so many phases going on behind the scenes to give you only as much power as you actually need to do what you're doing. Sure an Enzo has 600+ bhp, but if you drive it on the street even at 120mph you're still only using maybe 160-180 of that to sustain the speed you're traveling at...the computer is then working to save you as much fuel as it possibly can while mainting that power........the exact samething as undervolting. You don't run 94 Octane because you want to....you run it only because you HAVE no other choice.
> 
> ...




well why not use the full 600hp, get up to speed very quickly and then just cruise in neutral (idle)  save even more gas


----------



## Kei (Dec 2, 2009)

lol, because you're not really saving much time you just think you are.....however you ARE wasting a huge amount of fuel that way.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2009)

Kei said:


> lol, because you're not really saving much time you just think you are.....however you ARE wasting a huge amount of fuel that way.



So? 600hp is a hell of a lot more fun to use than 50hp. I'll waste the fuel and have fun, tyvm. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah kei, but an enzo, I'll drive that thing at 600hp all time, even if it takes running over cars lol


----------



## Steevo (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm still using my M3A32-MVP here. I can do 3.8Ghz stable on it, but it requries more vcore than I wnat to give this poor 940.


Runnign 3.7 as my everyday, and it has always ran 2.6Ghz HT fine for me at the max 2.8v to the NB. 


Running 110Mhz PCI-e as it gave me a little boost in 3D mark once and has caused no issues. Running F@H SMP 24/7 and everything if fine, hoping to get a 2GB 5870 card soon, and then to redo my loop and clean it out. CPU temps are slowly climbing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

M3A32


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2009)

What should one trust to monitor voltages from the psu... Bios or windows monitoring programs?
Bios shows 12.22v
In OCCT my 12v rail is showing 10.11v
Hardware monitor shows the same.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> What should one trust to monitor voltages from the psu... Bios or windows monitoring programs?
> Bios shows 12.22v
> In OCCT my 12v rail is showing 10.11v
> Hardware monitor shows the same.



get you a cheap multi, and test it with that. it will show you the most real results
OCCT can be very off... my sensors also tend to produce some "garbage" over time


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 2, 2009)

i just go by the bios besides if your 12v rails are dropping that low your system would crash or hang in games because its not getting proper juice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> What should one trust to monitor voltages from the psu... Bios or windows monitoring programs?
> Bios shows 12.22v
> In OCCT my 12v rail is showing 10.11v
> Hardware monitor shows the same.



BIOS, but a multimeter would be your best bet bro 

Hey you have a Corsair PSU right?  get on MSN bro, need to talk to ya.


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> What should one trust to monitor voltages from the psu... Bios or windows monitoring programs?
> Bios shows 12.22v
> In OCCT my 12v rail is showing 10.11v
> Hardware monitor shows the same.



This has happened to other people as well. Your bios should be correct. As a matter of fact if your 12v rail was only showing 10.11 you would know it with various instability and shutdowns.

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling OCCT?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> BIOS, but a multimeter would be your best bet bro
> 
> Hey you have a Corsair PSU right?  get on MSN bro, need to talk to ya.


Thanks bro... I was talking to Corsair and they said the Bios is the one to trust..sorry im on msn now.... I was just out blowing the snow... so where are ya?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> This has happened to other people as well. Your bios should be correct. As a matter of fact if your 12v rail was only showing 10.11 you would know it with various instability and shutdowns.
> 
> Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling OCCT?


Yup just did and still showing 10.11v


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I find Everest is showing correctly!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

i found the minimum for my 955. it does 3 runs instead of 20, with 1.004 volt at the same clocks.

i will add new results with higher clocks soon,hopefully 

EDIT: i forgot the screen about the lower value.... i got it to 20 linpack runs on 1.024volts
do you want to be readded, to believe me? i will do so,if you want it!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 2, 2009)

damn nice work Velvet


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> damn nice work Velvet



i somehow saved an empty screen
so you just see the result of the first run...
next i will try: highest stable clock on 1.100 volt
                   lowest voltage for 3ghz
                   lowest voltage for stock
                   highest clock with stock voltage?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 2, 2009)

hell yea keep it coming damn id love some actuall idle power consumption and load consumption tests if possible im betting that drastic vcore reduction has to pay big dividends on power savings


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well im in the middle of upgrading to a 965BE and i already hit 4ghz on my 940BE now its time to see how far i can go with this 965

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=109643


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 2, 2009)

Havent been in this thread since I changed up my 720BE. 

I have a question for you guys, are the 965B.E's on newegg C3 revisions? Or Is it that all 965's are c3's?
If not where can I find the C3's @ ?


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2009)

Newegg sells both. The C3 is listed as 125w while the C2 is listed at 140w. The C3 also comes in a smaller box with the AMD Vision logo on it.

Link to the C3: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727&cm_re=x4_965-_-19-103-727-_-Product


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Havent been in this thread since I changed up my 720BE.
> 
> I have a question for you guys, are the 965B.E's on newegg C3 revisions? Or Is it that all 965's are c3's?
> If not where can I find the C3's @ ?



Eventually the C2 Stock 965BEs will be gone and the C3s will only exist, probably the next CPu to drop out is the 955.  What I am waiting for is AMD to release a Athlon II X4 4MB L2 Black Edition at 3.0GHz


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

Just popped my 965 C3 in, upped the multi to x20 and set the voltage to 1.4v for good measure. It immediately booted into Vista x64. Lots of fun ahead!


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cant wait for mine to come in, should be really fun on the CH3


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> Just popped my 965 C3 in, upped the multi to x20 and set the voltage to 1.4v for good measure. It immediately booted into Vista x64. Lots of fun ahead!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091202/4ghzpII.jpg



150 runs linpack 1500mb memory please!
i want results!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

i wish i had a higher end Phenom wont be able to afford any of it for a long time tho -_- maybe someone would straight up send me an old 955  so i can get further seems my 940be can do high clocks but cant do high NB etc

seems im stuck at 3400mhz clock at 1.375 and 2400mhz NB at 1.4 and it wont budge on this gigabyte board

it will do high Cpu clock or high NB clock not both


lol anyone out there want to send me a 955 ?? ill mail u a 940BE in return 


which reminds me what would u say would be the maximum Volts for

CPU  currently using 1.375

CPU NB        1.3               

NB               1.4

and its only stable at 3.4 even at 1.4 1.3 1.4 i cant get it stable at 3.5 let alone 3.6 which is the sweet spot i want to hit  CP got the best clocking board i ever had that damn asrock board 

so what would it take do you think to get my machine Lin pack stable at 3.6ghz 2.4ghz NB? right now anything higher then 3.4 it fails on the 2nd run


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 150 runs linpack 1500mb memory please!
> i want results!



If I do run that it'll be for a half an hour at best. What's 1500mb memory? I have options for like 90% and lower.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> CPU  currently using 1.375
> 
> CPU NB        1.3
> 
> ...



You can probablly do with less NB voltage, up your CPU voltage and CPU/NB voltage.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> If I do run that it'll be for a half an hour at best. What's 1500mb memory? I have options for like 90% and lower.



use LinX please, it has the option, and is also the tool of my choice,somehow
150 runs should take about 1.5-2 hours, if i remember right

EDIT: here i got the 3ghz at 1.1v.... it was only a short run(20) , due to time needed.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

ill keep messing with it but 1.4volts seems a bit high to get 3.5ghz with a slight nb bump i might look into some bios revisions see what i can find


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> use LinX please, it has the option, and is also the tool of my choice,somehow
> 150 runs should take about 1.5-2 hours, if i remember right
> 
> EDIT: here i got the 3ghz at 1.1v.... it was only a short run, due to time needed.



What is LinX? I'm using OCCT Linpack set on infinite with 90% free mem. 1/2 hour and still good, load temps at 40c.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> What is LinX? I'm using OCCT Linpack set on infinite with 90% free mem. 1/2 hour and still good, load temps at 40c.



another linpack, just with other designs and slightly different options. a very simple one, yet clutter free may you look into it... just for me?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

i use LinX as well its fairly straight forward works like GPUZ just click and let the fun begin haha


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, LinX is nice! It basically does a bunch of consecutive Intel burn tests, but gives the processor a little break in between tests to cool down a bit. It's amazing I could boot into Vista x64 at 1.4v and right now I'm stable at 10 passes at 1.475v. I'm also trying to get some NB love and it looks like for 4ghz it's going to be 2.4ghz on the NB at a CPU/NB voltage of 1.275.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> Just popped my 965 C3 in, upped the multi to x20 and set the voltage to 1.4v for good measure. It immediately booted into Vista x64. Lots of fun ahead!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091202/4ghzpII.jpg



  Awesome!   I am now even more excited towards my AM3 build


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

lol one of you richies send me a 955 or 965 c3 or hell ill take an older 140watt 965  your all having a lot of fun and im stuck here on this 940BE haha ah well dreams are dreams maybe if i wait long enough one of you all will get a Thuban 6 core and toss me a hand me down eh? 

anyway keep going erocker lets see what that 965 of yours can really do make a few i7 920 owners a tad jealous maybe but hitting 4.2ghz on air  seen it a few times so heres hoping to put a little AMD muscle on the board


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 3, 2009)

Should i go for a phenom 2 965??  I've had my 940 for almost a year now and i'm looking for another chip to play with, based on my current oc, and water cooling which keeps my 940 at about 30c lowest and 43 full load in orthos.. Should i spring for a 965?? here are some screens for what i'm at right now


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 3, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Should i go for a phenom 2 965??  I've had my 940 for almost a year now and i'm looking for another chip to play with, based on my current oc, and water cooling which keeps my 940 at about 30c lowest and 43 full load in orthos.. Should i spring for a 965?? here are some screens for what i'm at right now
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/cpuz.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/cachebench.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/temps.png



have you tried pushing that chip harder?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah about 3.88Ghz is where shes stopping, withough hitting 1.56v or higher.  I can actually post at 4 but have never been able to claim stable unfortunately.  3.85 is definately screaming even now after a year is passed it's still an incredibly fast computer... i think i just want something my water cooling is needed for, like 4.0-4.2Ghz oc lol


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 3, 2009)

not to mention i can't even hit 3.7 in x64 so i'm still relegated to using x86 widows 7 just to keep up the speeds, that doesn't bother me, but makes buying 4 gigs of ram kinda useless.. however the memory is good into the 1180Mhz range at the same timings, just needs 3v which is more thatn i'm comfortable with, 2.6 gets me 1140Mhz.


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

I ran a LinX 20 run and this 10 run for the screenshot. I'll run it again a few more times but this seems to be good. 2600mhz on the NB was a no go, and there is very little difference between 2400 and 2200mhz. Plus, with 2200mhz, I can drop the CPU/NB voltage lower and get better temps on the CPU. I think I'm going to be looking for better fans for my push/pull on my radiator. The Xigmateks look cool, but aren't close to the performance of the Antec tri cools I had on high speed. Any suggestions for some higher performance fans that aren't too loud?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 3, 2009)

wow have i been running my memory ganged for a year like a retard....


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> wow have i been running my memory ganged for a year like a retard....



I think it's working good for you. Your latencies are excellent. You can try it unganged though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> wow have i been running my memory ganged for a year like a retard....



last time I checked, un ganged was the way to go.  At least that's how I ran my AMD systems.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 3, 2009)

wow, lemme restart and runn the benchies again, iirc everest is single threaded which probably favors ganged memory... however unganged my favor my games which are mostly multithreaded thes days...


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2009)

Unganged is optimized for 4 sticks, as it lets each core address it's own DIMM slot.

When using everest, and trying to adjsut NB speed to optimize system, try to get memory read around L3 read. You get a decent boost(reduction, whateva) in latency. If memory read is higher than L3, you don't need to go so high.

Unganged will bring copy speeds up to L3 speeds.

Optimized:







Too much NB:


----------



## dir_d (Dec 3, 2009)

Maybe this will help you out some erock...dosent show my true CPU-NB but its running at 1.28v and my CPU is running at 1.46 before droop. I know you can go higher than that on the NB and hit 1600


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

You're stable at that voltage on your CPU? I get better performance on my ram at cas 6. I'm still playing with it, I'll keep it at cas 6 and I'll try to get the frequency over 1450mhz. I can hit a higher NB, but it will require more voltage for me, and I need some new fans for my radiator to keep the temps down a bit. I do have a heatkiller block on the way, that may or may not do it.

I can boot at your voltage, but I'm not stable in linpack.


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

Basically using your settings. Trying for stability now.


----------



## dir_d (Dec 3, 2009)

nice...hope it works out


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

15 passes through LinX so far! I bet it wasn't working due to too much CPU/NB voltage at first.


----------



## Kei (Dec 3, 2009)

You guys had me curious to see if I could do a 'low' volt boot with my 955 at 4Ghz. Well I did manage to boot and get into Windows just fine...even ran SuperPi 1M test and scored 17.9s (everything else is still at stock so it was pure cpu speed).

I took a screenshot of it, saved the Everest cpuid image, then opened Paint Shop Pro and pasted the image of the SuperPi and cpu-z shots. Hit save and it did it's little dance....well I guess it didn't get to fully finish because the file is not a valid shot since it decided it didn't like the clock on that little voltage lol.

Oh well at least I know it would boot and run for a minute or two (not sure how long if there was no stress) 4Ghz @ 1.440v 

Kei


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

I posted this a few posts up:






..though WPrime made my system lock up.  With my old 955 I would be lucky to boot up at 1.5v and over!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

Good job Kei.  That's pretty good man.  So what do you need to be fully stable at 4Ghz kei?


Erocker, that's good man. I believe you said it was LinX stable right?  One thing though, Kei is still using the M3A32-MVP board.  I'm sure the M4A79-T has a slight edge over it.  regardless good job guys


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

I've been running LinX with these settings for a little over a half an hour now http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1660371&postcount=6017


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> I've been running LinX with these settings for a little over a half an hour now http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1660371&postcount=6017



New I saw that somewhere.  watching a movie so Im trying to post quickly and turn my eyes back over to the other monitor


----------



## Kei (Dec 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job Kei.  That's pretty good man.  So what do you need to be fully stable at 4Ghz kei?
> 
> 
> Erocker, that's good man. I believe you said it was LinX stable right?  One thing though, Kei is still using the M3A32-MVP board.  I'm sure the M4A79-T has a slight edge over it.  regardless good job guys



No idea what 4Ghz needs with this processor...cpu's still very new and I'm not trying to put my King board through any undue stress yet. 

I am very curious to see what I could do with this on an SB750 790FX board, I'll pick one up fairly soon to find out.

I'm just playing around now trying to get things to run at their optimal settings instead of having things be lopsided (sp?). Of course doing everything in my power to keep the voltages as minimal as possible so I'm not working with much headroom if any.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

Kei said:


> No idea what 4Ghz needs with this processor...cpu's still very new and I'm not trying to put my King board through any undue stress yet.
> 
> I am very curious to see what I could do with this on an SB750 790FX board, I'll pick one up fairly soon to find out.
> 
> ...



I feel ya.  I'm sure you can do slightly better at higher clocks with a SB750 board.  However, the SB600 has served you so well that I wouldn't get rid of it, ever.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

hmm all i can think is erocker needs one of those collussus 1TB OCZ ssds maybe 2 in raid 0 lol to compliment those 5850s and that 4ghz 965


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm all i can think is erocker needs one of those collussus 1TB OCZ ssds maybe 2 in raid 0 lol to compliment those 5850s and that 4ghz 965



Hey I don't have a 4ghz 965, but I'll take the 1TB SSD and 5850's


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

well i was reading through Maximum PC and unless you $2500 u cant afford even 1 of the 1TB SSDs    i saw the price tag and immediately turned away in E - peen shame as ill never have it haha then again with $5000 id rather go to vegas anyway. but back on topic i bet 2 1TB SSDs from OCZ that over 260mbps transfer rates would be sick with a i7 core2quad or Phenom 2 at 4+ ghz with some HD 5800 series love

i mean come on were talking 2TB storage with almost 0 latency at 500mbps read and write thats nutz

i bet crysis would load instantly XD and then run at a solid 50fps + XD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i was reading through Maximum PC and unless you $2500 u cant afford even 1 of the 1TB SSDs    i saw the price tag and immediately turned away in E - peen shame as ill never have it haha then again with $5000 id rather go to vegas anyway. but back on topic i bet 2 1TB SSDs from OCZ that over 260mbps transfer rates would be sick with a i7 core2quad or Phenom 2 at 4+ ghz with some HD 5800 series love
> 
> i mean come on were talking 2TB storage with almost 0 latency at 500mbps read and write thats nutz
> 
> i bet crysis would load instantly XD and then run at a solid 50fps + XD



My next build is an AMD build which will house an SSD for my apps/OS.  My buddies rig has a Raptor and the games load soo much quicker than my rig.  How much quicker are SSD's than raptors.  Sorry, I never did my homework on SSD's.  I'll go do some now if it'll make you feel better


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

basically raptors for read and write are usually even with a 1 terabyte drive its the seek time that gives the raptors there edge  nearly half or better then a large drive ssds have like a .1 seek times or something crazy like that im probably way off base as late as it is\


as far as loading speeds for games


SSD > Raptors > 7200rpm drives


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> basically raptors for read and write are usually even with a 1 terabyte drive its the seek time that gives the raptors there edge  nearly half or better then a large drive ssds have like a .1 seek times or something crazy like that im probably way off base as late as it is\
> 
> 
> as far as loading speeds for games
> ...



You lost me.  When it comes to HDD performance and RAM Sub Timings, I never did my damn homework.  Maybe I should do that sometime soon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You lost me.  When it comes to HDD performance and RAM Sub Timings, I never did my damn homework.  Maybe I should do that sometime soon.



Its 2am Chicken!! WTF you doing still up? Got a hot little 8th street latina over?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its 2am Chicken!! WTF you doing still up? Got a hot little 8th street latina over?



Watching the movie "Jarhead"  You have any 8th street latinas to send my way?  I'm empty over here.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seek_time

basically 7200 rpm drives take Longer because there platters are larger raptor drives maintain good read and write speeds (the new raptors anyway) compared standard 1TB drives

basically
say a raptor 300gb has a read write of say 120mb/s  and a 1TB samsung F3 has a 115mb/s read and write speed

the raptor still has a seek time of 4.2ms compared to the F1s 8.9ms that means it takes the raptor half the time to move its drive head and start getting data resulting in faster loading

SSDs have NO seek time as they dont use mechanical drive heads. hopefully that helps clear it up some to sum up and read / write are estimates i was to lazy to look them up seek times are right tho

Raptor 300gb   
120mb read write
4.2ms seek

Samsung F1
115mb read write
8.9ms seek

60gb SSD
200mb read write
.1ms seek

theres more to it then that but thats a good generalization of it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Watching the movie "Jarhead"  You have any 8th street latinas to send my way?  I'm empty over here.



Aw come on man! Its Miami! Most the woman here run hotter than an i7 without a heat sink on a summer day!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seek_time
> 
> basically 7200 rpm drives take Longer because there platters are larger raptor drives maintain good read and write speeds (the new raptors anyway) compared standard 1TB drives
> 
> ...



Beautifully written   You are da man!    So the seek time due to no mechanical drive head is what makes those babies "special"?



TheMailMan78 said:


> Aw come on man! Its Miami! Most the woman here run hotter than an i7 without a heat sink on a summer day!


Car ain't running, I'm broke.  Not the right moment to get a 8th street latina


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

the seek time AND the read write speeds 

basically ssds have no delay in accessing data and since they can transfer data faster then 7200rpm 10k rpm and even 15ksas drives it means they have no delay at getting the data and there faster at reading or writing data 

basically reusing my info

Raptor 300gb
120mb read write
4.2ms seek

Samsung F1
115mb read write
8.9ms seek

60gb SSD
200mb read write
.1ms seek

the ssd here can transfer and read nearly DOUBLE the data of the HDDs  and it has no seek time meaning it starts loading as fast as you issue a command via clicking the exe for a game etc 

say that old F1 drive sure i can go 115mph but it takes awhile to get there   and that raptor shes faster and can get to that speed quicker then the F1 but that SSD is instant top speed XD yes i used a car analogy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> the seek time AND the read write speeds
> 
> basically ssds have no delay in accessing data and since they can transfer data faster then 7200rpm 10k rpm and even 15ksas drives it means they have no delay at getting the data and there faster at reading or writing data
> 
> ...



gotcha.  So not only is it faster, but it has no delay in getting started with the task it's going to be doing.  Sounds like a win/win situation to me


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

yup and i was kinda wrong (i blame be tired it was Random access times as well but it still is the same in that a velocilraptor is faster then a tradition 7200rpm drive and the SSD is still king

basically im tired and im getting things kinda wrong  (not horrible so everything i stated is still true XD )

but 

SSD is faster all round hands down  on average 2 velocilraptors or 2 7200rpm drives MAY have better read write speeds compared to a single SSD but that single SSD will still have a quicker snap so to speak i doubt you will feel the 20-40mb/s difference between a raid 0 hdd setup and a ssd but you will feel the the difference in loading speeds or lack there off i would guess that an SSD offers

im sure actual SSD users would be able to better answer you then me i just spend every bit of free time drooling over reviews and benches of items ill never afford

like my 2 5850s they were a work of luck lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yup and i was kinda wrong (i blame be tired it was Random access times as well but it still is the same in that a velocilraptor is faster then a tradition 7200rpm drive and the SSD is still king
> 
> basically im tired and im getting things kinda wrong  (not horrible so everything i stated is still true XD )
> 
> ...



Yeah, I plan to use just one SSD for the OS and my games and stuff.  What would you recommend?  128Gb?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

depends on what u can afford to be honest



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233087

thats what i would recommend tho

Max Shock Resistance  	1500G
Power Consumption (Active) 	1.5W
Power Consumption (Idle) 	0.15W
Sequential Access - Read 	220MB/s
Sequential Access - Write 	200MB/s
MTBF 	1,000,000 hours


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> depends on what u can afford to be honest



Maybe a 64 GB.  Wow, I think I had forgotten how expensive those things are!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

yes yes u did and if you go lower end get 2 cheaper ones for raid because as u drop in size there read write speeds seem to tank


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yes yes u did and if you go lower end get 2 cheaper ones for raid because as u drop in size there read write speeds seem to tank



Tank as in slow down? or????


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220341

2 of those in raid would would offer almost 350mb /s read 200mb /s write and it would be 64gbs so enough for the OS (preferable a stripped Win 7 install  take out the junk to save space) and tanks as in  

many have low read write speeds like 150ish read 90 write and those are speeds that 1terabyte drives come close to  120ish read and write only the access times are better with the SSD


also kinda nice being able to help out for once most of the info i have is wasted on me haha and someone else usually beats me to it on the forums this is also why i need new stuff to play with i dont get to fiddle around enough with the goodies that are out there lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220341
> 
> 2 of those in raid would would offer almost 350mb /s read 200mb /s write and it would be 64gbs so enough for the OS (preferable a stripped Win 7 install  take out the junk to save space) and tanks as in
> 
> ...



Hmmm, interesting for the price.  How do you strip a windows install?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

give a minute lol

sorry man but no way in hell am i typing out how to do this when someone else can say it better heres a guide to making a stripped down none bloated install that will take less space then usual

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/how_to_streamline_and_customize_your_vista_installation

its a nice setup u can add updates hotfixes drivers etc directly to the install so doing that coupled with 2 of those SSDs linked above in Raid 0 and id want to kill you and steal your setup lol i should be devilish and evil and not tell you but then theres all kinds of rigs on here im jealous of so....  hope this helps you out somewhat

intresting tidbit vista ultimate installs 172items of which they removed 68 in that how to also while digging u can slipstream service packs into older version of Vista so if u make a Vlite disk of Vista from launch you can slipstream in SP1 and SP2 right from the get go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> give a minute lol
> 
> sorry man but no way in hell am i typing out how to do this when someone else can say it better heres a guide to making a stripped down none bloated install that will take less space then usual
> 
> ...



I'll give this a look tomorrow.  I think Imma hit the sack.  Lotta reading and thinking for today


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

guess ill finish reading the Phenom II 965 C3 stepping overclock results around the net and call it a day

maybe get some ideas for pushing my 940 further


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

well im calling it quits on ocing my 940BE it just refuses to cooperate on this motherboard i can run amd overdrive and get Linpack stable at 3600mhz CPU at 1.4v and 1.2NB and 1.35NBv at 2400mhz NB and pass 20 tests Linpack but try those settings in the bios and forget it i have to tear the rig down and remove the cmos battery to get it to boot again guess ill stick to 3.2ghz voltage auto controlled by the gigabyte board and call it good lol im chalking up that my 940 hates this gigabyte board


----------



## Fatal (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well im calling it quits on ocing my 940BE it just refuses to cooperate on this motherboard i can run amd overdrive and get Linpack stable at 3600mhz CPU at 1.4v and 1.2NB and 1.35NBv at 2400mhz NB and pass 20 tests Linpack but try those settings in the bios and forget it i have to tear the rig down and remove the cmos battery to get it to boot again guess ill stick to 3.2ghz voltage auto controlled by the gigabyte board and call it good lol im chalking up that my 940 hates this gigabyte board



I would say its your volts for the CPU. For me to get 3.6 with Multiplier 18x200 I had to put 1.42v if I clocked with the bus speed 17.5 x 207 I had to use 1.45v. 

http://img.techpowerup.org/090416/Capture001632.jpg


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 3, 2009)

AIR, CM Hyper 212












max full stability 4030 MHz+2630 MHz NB, for harder benchmarking about 4140 MHz is OK. I love C3 chips


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

FlanK3r said:


> AIR, CM Hyper 212
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/860903.png
> 
> ...



Good job bro    Very nice for air cooling.


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm all i can think is erocker needs one of those collussus 1TB OCZ ssds maybe 2 in raid 0 lol to compliment those 5850s and that 4ghz 965



I've done RAID, and I've had a SSD. I do notice the performance, but the benefits are pretty close to zero for me. My 74gb VelociRaptor for my O/S, a 500gb 7200.12 for games, and another 7200.12 1tb for storage and misc. works great for me.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 3, 2009)

I finally got to 4Ghz! 




It BSOD'd right after I validated though


----------



## Kei (Dec 3, 2009)

*Caution: Voltage may cause an allergic reaction*

Sweet, just ran a test with all four cores running 2.8Ghz (the old X4 920 speed I just replaced) and was able to get it Linpack 20 times test stable on only 1.088v 

I didn't test lower yet, just figured I'd post this one up for the other guys out there doing crazy things like this lol. I think this is a pretty amazing achievement especially when you look at this fact....

*Phenom II 920
2.8Ghz @ 1.216v* (stock 1.344v)

*Phenom II 955
2.8Ghz @ 1.088v* (stock 1.344v)

The 920 achievement was awesome to me, but this one is just unthinkable almost. The 955 reminds me of my baby...the Phenom I 9850BE. With that one I was able to run it's stock speed of 2.5Ghz @ 1.062v

The 920's stock speed already gave me more power than I needed for what I do so being able to rock my 955 at that same speed on FAR less voltage is ridiculously awesome. The load temp was 41C max if I remember correctly (and I tend to have a damn good memory lol) still running the 'shut the $uck up' mode fan setting still at 410-490rpm. Idle temp is 29C at least while I'm posting this so I don't know the full at rest temp but it's likely 1C cooler at most.

I may run a test at 3.0Ghz just to see what voltage I could get the X4 945's stock speed to run at, but it's likely I'm going to settle at the 2.8Ghz speed the X4 920 had. I bet I could probably get the 2.5Ghz the old 9850BE ran it with 1.0v flat...maybe less?

Another awesome thing about this achievement is that while I'm running at the stock 2.8Ghz of the X4 920 I replaced, I DO HOWEVER still get a speed boost because of the slightly higher Northbridge being at 2.0Ghz instead of 1.8Ghz that the X4 920 ran stock. Even with the ram timings set at 5-5-5-16 it's faster than the other setup that was running 4-4-4-12 both with 800Mhz ram speed...set the ram speed to match and that's a sweet little bonus bonus. 

Kei

(btw, congrats SupremeOverlord especially doing that on an X3 720 with core activated!)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

So looks like this thing can undervolt very good


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> So looks like this thing can undervolt very good



did i already posted this?
this this the results of yesterday... it sadly needs about 1.235, to be stable at stock:shadedshu. 3ghz at 1.1v sounds very reasonable to me, even though i will naturally prefer to run it HIGHER


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 3, 2009)

so my question went by the wayside because of my noobishness, however i'm still curious, a 125 watt 965 worth upgrading to over the original 940??


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> so my question went by the wayside because of my noobishness, however i'm still curious, a 125 watt 965 worth upgrading to over the original 940??



It depends if you are satisfied iwth your 940 and if a couple hundred megahertz with worth the upgrade.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

thats just it Fatal the cpu is LINPACK stable for 20 runs in windows using AMDoverdrive  using those settings even slightly more voltage and it wont boot machine fires up monitor dosent recieve a signal and i have clear the cmoss.

i know for a fact my 940 on the old asrock board i gave CP would reach 4ghz stable at 1.5+volts but as it stands now anything higher then 3.4 and it wont boot


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> thats just it Fatal the cpu is LINPACK stable for 20 runs in windows using AMDoverdrive  using those settings even slightly more voltage and it wont boot machine fires up monitor dosent recieve a signal and i have clear the cmoss.
> 
> i know for a fact my 940 on the old asrock board i gave CP would reach 4ghz stable at 1.5+volts but as it stands now anything higher then 3.4 and it wont boot



Tried other bioses for your board?


----------



## Kei (Dec 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> did i already posted this?
> this this the results of yesterday... it sadly needs about 1.235, to be stable at stock:shadedshu. 3ghz at 1.1v sounds very reasonable to me, even though i will naturally prefer to run it HIGHER



That's awesome and gives me some insight for later on when I test 3.0Ghz stability. Hopefully I can hit the same voltage or better as you've done with yours. 1.1v is MORE than reasonable for a processor speed as high as 3.0Ghz. It's far lower than what most people on these boards that run 3Ghz at are able to use on other processors. The fact that it's a quat makes it even more impressive. 

Well done, I'll post again when I've done a test at 3Ghz cpu setting.

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 4, 2009)

its not the newest bios its F5 bios but F6 is for C3 965 support and F7 is beta and is mainly for keyboard support and core control nothing else


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 4, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its not the newest bios its F5 bios but F6 is for C3 965 support and F7 is beta and is mainly for keyboard support and core control nothing else



Just because that's all they list, doesn't mean they didn't fix other things...give it a try... I mean...you know the cpu does better? Barely boots in this board?

Bios, all the way.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 4, 2009)

tried both bios it resulted in a bootmgr error with anything over 3100mhz from my default 3000 so looks like its back to F5 bios and 3400mhz untill i can find a way to get a free 955


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 4, 2009)

have you tried 200x18.5 at 1.55V?


http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/phenomii940/4.htm


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 4, 2009)

havent reflashed the bios yet currently on F6 of beta bios i cant even get 100mhz overclock stable and in F5 i cant get past 3400mhz no matter the voltage as ive said in Windows using AMD Overdrive i can get as high as 3800mhz stable in Linpack no issues but the bios overclocking just dosent want to cooperate


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok, these be my 24/7 settings. For some reason, I don't need a lot of CPU/NB voltage, I'm actually unstable at 1.275v and on the low side I lose stability at 1.18v.  So 1.225v is rock stable for me at just under 2800mhz NB. 1.475v is stable for 2 x 10 runs of LinX but 1.45v isn't. So 1.485 is the sweet spot here and have run 4 x 10 runs of LinX on it stable. The only voltage not correct in the OverDrive screen is the SB voltage which should be reading 1.2v I'm done stability testing now, time to play. 






Idle Temps:


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 4, 2009)

i can match those clocks almost using overdrive at least on the cpu but ive noticed something wierd AMD overdrive automaticall no matter what i do overclocks my PCIe bus from 100 to 143 O_O setting back to 100 dosent work its nuts this woud be the newest version of overdrive

just wish my LinX clocks would be stable at boot managed 20 Runs LinX stable at 3.8ghz 2200mhz NB getting fed up with it gonna wait and try again on my next day off i guess


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 4, 2009)

My soon machine

(Case= Hard Decision, needs atleast 8.5" Width to support massive Air Coolers)
http://www.directron.com/rc932kkn1gp.html

http://www.directron.com/rv01bw.html

http://www.directron.com/twelvehundred.html

http://www.directron.com/erv1050ewt00.html

http://www.directron.com/hdz965fbgmbox.html

http://www.directron.com/gama790fxtud5p.html

(Ram= Hard Decision)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145268

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144364

(Cooler=Hard Decision)
http://www.directron.com/ths126384.html

http://www.amazon.com/Thermalright-True-Copper-CPU-Cooler/dp/B001PTLGIA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=pc&qid=1259902653&sr=1-3

Radeon 5870 (3rd party designs)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271005&cm_re=sound_card_pci-_-29-271-005-_-Product

HDs

http://www.directron.com/st3500418as.html

http://www.directron.com/st31000528as.html

Optical (2X)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129051

(That or wait for Saumsung's Reply)


----------



## dir_d (Dec 4, 2009)

GJ Erock i hope i inspired that new stability some


----------



## suraswami (Dec 4, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I finally got to 4Ghz!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/4Ghz!.png
> It BSOD'd right after I validated though



Nice OC there!  I have the same board, how do you like it?  What bios version?  Does the CPU Mosfet Chokes run burning hot?  Does the board turn on immediately when you turn on the power?

I did only 3.9 on a PII 550 but didn't go a bit more than that.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 4, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Nice OC there!  I have the same board, how do you like it?  What bios version?  Does the CPU Mosfet Chokes run burning hot?  Does the board turn on immediately when you turn on the power?
> 
> I did only 3.9 on a PII 550 but didn't go a bit more than that.



It's a pretty nice board, the only thing I don't like about it is the placement of the CMOS battery, I have to take my video card out if I have to clear it. I was using the beta bios (F7A), but right now I'm testing all the older bios' (F1-F7A) to see if I can OC higher on any of them. I'm not sure how hot the chokes run, I put some heatsinks on them to keep them cool. I also put a small fan over the mosfet area to make sure they don't get too hot and hold back my OC. What exactly do you mean with the last question?

EDIT : I just found something really annoying, whenever I turn off my computer now, I have to reset the CMOS (by pulling the battery out) to get it to post. It never used to do this, it just started tonight, idk wtf is up with it.


----------



## Kei (Dec 4, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> did i already posted this?
> this this the results of yesterday... it sadly needs about 1.235, to be stable at stock:shadedshu. 3ghz at 1.1v sounds very reasonable to me, even though i will naturally prefer to run it HIGHER



Tested 3Ghz last night at 1.1v and it passed like a champ. 

I'll see if I can get it a tick lower if possible, but that's a might sweet daily setting I'd say.

3Ghz @ 1.1v  *>*  3.2Ghz @ 1.20v 

Kei


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> My soon machine
> 
> (Case= Hard Decision, needs atleast 8.5" Width to support massive Air Coolers)
> http://www.directron.com/rc932kkn1gp.html
> ...



Wierd none of the links are clickable.

I would go with the Geil RAM. It's cheaper and Geil + AMD = WIN!
If you are going with a 5870, the Sapphire Toxic/VaporX version is great. Honestly though, fi you are concerned about noise, the stock coolers (finally) keep the cards cool with default fan settings and they are quiet.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 4, 2009)

Kei said:


> Tested 3Ghz last night at 1.1v and it passed like a champ.
> 
> I'll see if I can get it a tick lower if possible, but that's a might sweet daily setting I'd say.
> 
> ...



i need at least 1.220 for beeing stable on 3.2... so the first setting would be even worthfuller for me... sadly the phenom is severly overclocked


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2009)

Just installed the Heatkiller block and wow! 5c drop idle and load over a Dtek fuzion v2!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Just installed the Heatkiller block and wow! 5c drop idle and load over a Dtek fuzion v2!



HEATKILLER = 

That's all I gotta say


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's a pic:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Here's a pic:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1769.jpg



"JIZZ"


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Fixed!



erocker said:


> Wierd none of the links are clickable.
> 
> I would go with the Geil RAM. It's cheaper and Geil + AMD = WIN!
> If you are going with a 5870, the Sapphire Toxic/VaporX version is great. Honestly though, fi you are concerned about noise, the stock coolers (finally) keep the cards cool with default fan settings and they are quiet.



noise really never bothered me, i just want a true 3rd party designed product (aka non reference PCB Components and Cooling)

PS Windows 7 Ultimate and Windows XP MCE 2005 SP3 will be on this machine in Dual boot (Separate HDs) Mainly XP will be for 16bit games and will use the latest stable driver.

PS the reason the links are not clickable is due to link parsing being  unchecked (ruins links when you try to copy and paste them onto other sites due to rest of the link being replaced by an ellipsis)[...]

Btw any concerns about the rest of the setup???


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cases are such a personal thing, and they'll all fit what you need. Idk, I like the HAF.

PSU is superb

I am partial to Asus when it comes to AMD motherboards so I would recommend the M4A79T, but people who are using that Gigabyte have 0 complaints.

The True Copper is just georgeous.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Just installed the Heatkiller block and wow! 5c drop idle and load over a Dtek fuzion v2!



*cough*
german engineering
*cough*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 5, 2009)

ya my only thing is i want to use all the slots, aka 8 GB, but ya that geil would kick some ass especially since its low voltage.,


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 5, 2009)

*1.475V 3970 MHz + 2647 MHz NB*




next step
*1.488V: 3990 MHz + 2659 MHz NB*  :up1: 





idle 






next step
*1.5V, 4009MHz 2672MHz NB*






maybe a limit my C3 stability (tomorow il try it with 2800MHz NB) *ALL is aircooling with normal ambients about 20 C*
*4032 MHz a 2620MHz NB 1.52V*


----------



## mime_fx (Dec 5, 2009)

here is my with new motherboard M4A79D HT and NB 2925!







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=862368


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 5, 2009)

FlanK3r

whats the cooler you are using to get your Good clock speeds?


btw to everyone else

CM HAF 932 and Geil Evo 1 Ram I will be using for the machine, everything else will remain the same.

Reason I am going for the board I am is because of great reviews and plus Ive had one too many Asus Fail on me whether it was my own or customer machines.


----------



## Kei (Dec 5, 2009)

mime_fx said:


> here is my with new motherboard M4A79D HT and NB 2925!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=862368



Nice clock man 

now then......WHY are you running the HT Link so high?!?!?!?  Turn that thing down it's not giving you anything extra as at stock (or lower) it's already far past enough. Knock it down and you might be able to get a little higher on your clock or maybe use a little less voltage. Either way 2.9Ghz HT Link is WAAAAAAY too much. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Dec 5, 2009)

*Got curious....then vomitted*

I was bored and couldn't think of anything to tinker on at the time (and finally stopped play Street Fighter with my brother lol) so....I decided to see if I could knock out 3.8Ghz @ 1.456v which was the highest voltage I used with my PII 920 processor.

On the PII 920 that voltage gave me 3.5Ghz which was pretty sweet (coming up from 2.8Ghz) so no complaints there. Anyway I decided to do give it a go with the 955 and I *KNEW* I shouldn't look at the wattage meter, but I couldn't keep myself under control.

Anyway I was almost sick when I saw the LinX test power draw number at....._316W_. I only did a 10 minute test with 90% of the ram so it was still the max beating I could put on the system. It passed without any hiccups which was nice. I also tried out 2.6Ghz northbridge at the same time.

I raaaan back to the 3.2Ghz @ 1.20v setting to check the load numbers again and it was only 205W in comparison which made me feel much better lol. The 2.8Ghz @ 1.088v setting was super awesome at only 172W during the same test. 

So yea you all know I love me some speed and have to know the relative top speed limits of my stuff....but you also all KNOW there is not a chance in hell I'd run that daily.  (I run the 3.0Ghz @ 1.104v daily best of both worlds)


_*Load consumption results from LinX torture testing*_

3.8Ghz @ 1.456 = 316W  (up ~ 18.8% cpu speed up ~ 54% power consumption)

3.2Ghz @ 1.344 = 244W  (stock cpu speed & voltage)

3.2Ghz @ 1.200 = 205W  (stock cpu speed down ~ 19% power consumption)

3.0Ghz @ 1.104 = 180W  (down ~ 6% cpu speed ~ 36% power consumption)

2.8Ghz @ 1.088 = 172W  (down ~ 12.5% cpu speed ~ 42% power consumption)

And just because it's funny to see.... 

*Phenom II 955 with two cores shut down* (didn't test to see if the voltage could be lowered)

3.0Ghz @ 1.088 = 146W  (down ~ 6% cpu speed ~ 67.5% power consumption)


Kei


----------



## Exeodus (Dec 5, 2009)

Mine you guys have some nice chips.  Definitely better than the PII's I have had.  I am just curious, I see that some of you have been using LinX and it passed, but will OCCT pass for you as well?  I ask because when I was overclocking my Q9550 (I know it's not a AMD), it would pass Linx, but would fail OCCT in about 10 minutes.  I backed up those results with Prime95, so after that, I stopped using LinX.


----------



## RX-7 (Dec 5, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> FlanK3r
> 
> whats the cooler you are using to get your Good clock speeds?



that is a Cooler Master Hyper 212

I have one on my Q6600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103040


----------



## Kei (Dec 5, 2009)

Exeodus said:


> Mine you guys have some nice chips.  Definitely better than the PII's I have had.  I am just curious, I see that some of you have been using LinX and it passed, but will OCCT pass for you as well?  I ask because when I was overclocking my Q9550 (I know it's not a AMD), it would pass Linx, but would fail OCCT in about 10 minutes.  I backed up those results with Prime95, so after that, I stopped using LinX.



Glad you decided to take a peek Exeodus 

I've been a die hard OCCT and Everest Ultimate stress tester for the longest time so I test in those two first. I only recently (as in days ago) started using LinX to test my system and only because according to the meter it appears to be running harder because it uses significantly more watts than any of the other methods of testing I use.

I've yet to have a clock pass LinX and fails in OCCT or gives me any problems while running hour after hour.  I wonder what the issue was with your processor(s) that made that happen? Oh well you've got another monster to play with anyway lol. 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2009)

Kei said:


> Nice clock man
> 
> now then......WHY are you running the HT Link so high?!?!?!?  Turn that thing down it's not giving you anything extra as at stock (or lower) it's already far past enough. Knock it down and you might be able to get a little higher on your clock or maybe use a little less voltage. Either way 2.9Ghz HT Link is WAAAAAAY too much.
> 
> Kei


I run mine at lets say 2000mhz, but when clocking at anything over 3.9ghz seems to help with stability...... I know ppl are going to disagree but all I know is my 955 loves it higher specially when the nb is up around 3000mhz....I back it down and it bsod's me.... I bump it back up and no problems


----------



## Kei (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey, if your processor digs it....give her what she wants! 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2009)

Kei said:


> Hey, if your processor digs it....give her what she wants!
> 
> Kei


I hear ya...
It sure reacts different over the 940 I had 
And what Erocker was saying about his chip hates higher nb voltages..... mine too.... that was *ucking with me for hours till I dropped it and things started to come around


----------



## kevpc (Dec 5, 2009)

*advice needed for x4 955 overclock, please*

hi all. been suggested to continue my post here from Overclocking and Cooling section (other comments there). first attempt at this, so gently, please, ha ha. re-added machine specs to save going back and forth. they are below:

my machine specs are:
asus M4A78 Pro mobo, Bios Rev: 1501
OCZ 700watt Fatal1ty psu
AMD phenom ll x4 955 cpu
2x2gig 800 mhz DDR2 Crucial 1.8volt Ram, 6.6.6.18
Zotac 9600 GSO 512meg Graphics card
used Arctic Silver paste on stock heatsink and fan, so air cooled

would like to get cpu to 3.8gig but have only managed to get to 3.6 (x18 multiplier with 1.450 volts). all other settings tried resulted in bsod in occt. only using stock h/s atm. any advice offered will be great.

sorry if i should have posted differently.

TIA


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 5, 2009)

thats why stock heatsink and fan is NOT enough to properly cool that chip end of discussion on that one

i expect the stock heatsink to only be usable when staying at default voltage


----------



## kevpc (Dec 5, 2009)

as the temp didn't go above 63 degrees, i didn't realise that was why the bsod. thought it was because the voltage was wrong (too low?). remember, this is all new to me. what is the acceptable running temp and max temp to expect then?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 5, 2009)

kevpc said:


> as the temp didn't go above 63 degrees, i didn't realise that was why the bsod. thought it was because the voltage was wrong (too low?). remember, this is all new to me. what is the acceptable running temp and max temp to expect then?



66 degrees are too much already by spec.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 5, 2009)

May I join your club?  please.....


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2009)

WOW thats some wild voltage man!!!! 
And thats a C3 revision? Have you tried lowering the volts and see if its just as stable?


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 5, 2009)

*eidairaman1:*
My cooller Cooler Master 212


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

not to bad temperature wise with current cpu volts I must say.
and Totally stable.


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2009)

kevpc said:


> as the temp didn't go above 63 degrees, i didn't realise that was why the bsod. thought it was because the voltage was wrong (too low?). remember, this is all new to me. what is the acceptable running temp and max temp to expect then?



Welcome to the family kev, I don't know if it was posted in the other thread and I just missed it but....63C is definitely the biggest factor as to why you will not get anything stable over what you're at now.

Honestly I'm surprised that you're stable at what you're already at if the temps are as they appear. Are you running a small case for your system? How is the airflow in there, how many fans, and what size are those fans. The actual air/flow rating of the fans would be great if you have them, but if you don't it's no problem either.

With the temps that you're telling I'm going to assume that you have only the fan on the cpu heatsink, fan on the gpu heatsink, and a rear exhaust fan for you case? If that is indeed the case along with a new cpu heatsink I would recommend that if you case has the room for it, to install a front intake fan which should help the temps so that the air is being channeled through the case instead of just stagnant air being pulled out the rear fan.

As for max temps it is (by word of AMD themselves) not recommended to exceed 62C for an extended period of time. I try to leave a buffer of a few degrees (without a problem) so that I'm not right on the line. You don't have to worry, you haven't blown or melted your processor just don't try that again. 

I also recommend that until you get another heatsink fan combo to lower the voltage to something more like 1.4 max to help the heatsink deal with the heat better. That will mean that you may have to lower your clock, but it's a smarter options in the long run.

As for the ram that you're using...are you actually running it at the 6-6-6-18 timings? If you are, why  are you running the timings so slow? Is it because you just didn't know any better or stability reasons?

At the least I'm pretty sure you could run them at 5-5-5 if you know how to set ram timings in your bios. That is significantly faster than 6-6-6, and I doubt would really cause even a remote stability problem unless you're running some kinda super overclock like 1200Mhz which I highly doubt you are. You may be even able to run the ram at 4-4-4 timings, but I wouldn't really worry about going for that right now.

Anyway, that's a start so check those things out and get back to us. Also read through the thread a bit and filter through the information which may answer some questions you have without having to ask. 

Kei


(btw, if you go to the top of the forum screen you will see an option called 'User Cp' in there you'll see an option to the right to input your 'System Settings' so it's always available for everyone to see)


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> not to bad temperature wise with current cpu volts I must say.
> and Totally stable.



 You still pouring water on your processors to keep it cool, or are you running air on this one? I might try that setting later to see what happens, I know I can boot 4Ghz at 1.440v and run SuperPi, but I'm not sure what will happen with that setting at all with raising the HT Bus speed. Haven't done any raised bus speeds on this processor just yet.

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Kei said:


> You still pouring water on your processors to keep it cool, or are you running air on this one? I might try that setting later to see what happens, I know I can boot 4Ghz at 1.440v and run SuperPi, but I'm not sure what will happen with that setting at all with raising the HT Bus speed. Haven't done any raised bus speeds on this processor just yet.
> 
> Kei


You betcha Kei.... Im running water thanks to CP....(sent me a 2x120mm rad)
Have you seen this VIDEO?
Im sure you have..... pay attention on what there using, and the ht link speeds their running.... 
AMD RULES!!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Velvet wafer and I have sister chips bro.... I doubt you can run what we're running....if anything.... Your going to clock higher at lower volts than us bro


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> May I join your club?  please.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/3.8 stopped.jpg



Welcome HossHuge


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Velvet wafer and I have sister chips bro.... I doubt you can run what we're running....if anything.... Your going to clock higher at lower volts than us bro



 I can only wish to get a 4Ghz clock on less voltage than you guys, especially since I'm still using air....and super silent air at that. Like I said I can boot and run SuperPi 4Ghz @ 1.440v but I already know it's not 24/7 stable at all. That was using just the multiplier to test with and I didn't modify any other voltages to try to work around it (everything was on auto except cpu voltage and multiplier).

I'm gonna disable two cores and see if I can get 4Ghz stable without using any crazy (in my mind) volts, and try not to look at the wattage meter this time and make myself sick to the stomach. 

Depending on how the two core 4Ghz testing goes I may give four cores 4Ghz a serious go instead of just running SuperPi.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2009)

OH! And HELL YEA I remember that video!


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> WOW thats some wild voltage man!!!!
> And thats a C3 revision? Have you tried lowering the volts and see if its just as stable?



I'm not sure if your refering to me but If you are, I'm glad you did.  The first time I tried it at these volts it crashed.  It seems fime now.  Shaved 7 degrees off my temps too!

I guess membership does have its benefits...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> I'm not sure if your refering to me but If you are, I'm glad you did.  The first time I tried it at these volts it crashed.  It seems fime now.  Shaved 7 degrees off my temps too!
> 
> I guess membership does have its benefits...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/3.8.jpg


Yes I was refuring to you lol..... and nice man!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Kei said:


> OH! And HELL YEA I remember that video!


HAHA thats where I got the tip to clock the ht link speed so high..... It took me a while but it finally hit me lol


----------



## kevpc (Dec 6, 2009)

hey Kei. you are right with the fans you say i have. i will put in a front case fan if i can and change the h/s and fan at the same time. will have to be after xmas tho'. atm, temp at idle is 36, so guess is ok. will watch what it goes to under heavy load, making sure it dont go above the 62. as for ram, i have no idea what to do with that or how to change things. all i know is that the 6-6-6-18 is what it is advertised as by crucial and it is a recommended ram for my board. anyway, do you think that if i can get the Xigmatek HDT S-1283 h/s you suggest in the other forum, it will make sufficient difference? next best h/s if i cant get that one? will i still have to up the voltage to 1.5ish for 3.8 o/c? atm, i had to set voltage at 1.45 with the x18 multiplier or kept getting bsod crashes. tnx again for help.


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2009)

kevpc said:


> ....anyway, do you think that if i can get the Xigmatek HDT S-1283 h/s you suggest in the other forum, it will make sufficient difference? next best h/s if i cant get that one? will i still have to up the voltage to 1.5ish for 3.8 o/c? atm, i had to set voltage at 1.45 with the x18 multiplier or kept getting bsod crashes. tnx again for help.



The stock cooling is not bad at all, but it's not really made to go over the stock voltage level and still keep the temps very low. Once you get a different cooler it's a totally different story since they ARE made to go above that voltage threshold and keep things in check.

Are you running a full tower case or a mid tower (big case or small case) for your system? That will make a big difference on what kind of new cooling you can go with because size could be a problem if your case is really small. There are other coolers to use besides the Xigmatek if you don't think it will fit (the S-1283 also has a 'little' brother you could use instead). I've alwasy run a full tower (large) case, but I know of a few guys running the same cooler in a mid tower case so it's not impossible.

If you've never seen it before here is a link to check it out (look at the specs too so you can see the size). http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003

Assuming you have a 120mm fan as your rear exhaust fan, the S-1283 runs the same size fan on it. The cooler is taller than the fan overall by a good 1.5-2 inches I'd say so make sure you have enough room to fit something 6.25 inches tall on top of your cpu. Also of importance is that you know if your ram is a tall type or a normal short type. If it's tall or has fins on the top or something like that then there is a 99.999% chance you will NOT be able to fit the S-1283 because the lower fins will block the ram slots...and having ram is kinda important lol.

Ah I found a few shots in the net that will help you see what I mean about the size and the potential ram issue.

First shot shows a guy using ram with the little fins on it and how he's only using the two outmost ram slots now because they won't fit under the cooler.

http://rockhopper.dk/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/gigabyte_ga-ma790fxt-ud5p_2.jpg

Second shot is showing a bench style setup so you can see how tall it sits on the board itself (it's not heavy which is amazing), and again how the sides of it sit in relation to the boards coolers/heatsinks.

http://forum.crazypc.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=34072&d=1223831045

Now that all the doom and gloom talk is over, the cooler is the best thing in the world if you ask me. Yes I wish it was a bit shorter and the bottom fins were a bit higher, but I can completely forgive that because of it's amazing cooling capability. I remember when I first bought it I actually only got it by ACCIDENT lol. I was planning on ordering the 'little brother' S-963, but while I was reading a bunch of reviews between the two I clicked the wrong box in the shopping cart and deleted the wrong cooler before checking out. I didn't even realize it until the next day...then it showed up a few hours later lol. I'm actually glad I made that mistake though because I LOOOOOOVE this cooler.

The only reason I'd change it is if I had a case that was just too small or I wanted some higher than normal profile ram like the super awesome GeIL Evo One's. Well I already have a 2x1Gb set of the 800Mhz stuff, but I use that in the 2nd and 4th slots on my board and my Patriot's (1175Mhz) in the 1st and 3rd slots which works out well until I finally make myself get matching ram lol.

Okay this post has probably went too long now so I'll wrap it up. The cooler is epic in size and performance, the little brother S-963 is also very good (built a system with the Athlon X2 6400+ for a friend), the fan is changable so you can make it as loud or quiet as you want to and still cool better than stock. Measure twice...buy once.

As for 3.8Ghz, like I posted yesterday I decided to do some high speed overclocking to see if I could get 4Ghz stable without super high voltages. In the end I just tested 4Ghz on a single core of the processor, but tested 3.8Ghz stable and 3.9Ghz alllllllmost stable. I know I could have had both stable, but I'm not willing to go over 1.456v on my processor just as a personal preference so blame the owner not the chip. I've run 4Ghz before at SuperPi on all four cores on 1.44v so I know it will DO 4Ghz I just don't know how high the voltage would need to be to get it 100% stable.

Here's the 3.8 & 3.9Ghz (quad), the 4Ghz single core, and 4Ghz bootup (quad) results attatched to this post. 

Kei

(note since I wasn't playing around I actually turned my fan to a high speed though I really didn't need to)

*EDIT: Added quadcore 4Ghz @ 1.440v SuperPi screenshot. Ran it in safemode cuz the speed is faster so I wanted to see if I could beat my old 17.995s run with the old processor. 17.7x is what I ran with everything in the system at stock speed (800Mhz ram cas4) except for the processor at 4Ghz.*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2009)

FlanK3r said:


> *eidairaman1:*
> My cooller Cooler Master 212



Does it cover the close ram slots on the motherboard???


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Does it cover the close ram slots on the motherboard???



Studying the photos and against the Xigmatek S-1283 I'm going to say that the Cooler Master does not block the ram slots. Since I've owned the Xigmatek for a long time now I'm pretty aware of it's size and limitations, in comparison to the Cooler Master the Xigy is lower and the fins also arc downward on the lower fins which make it lower still.

The heatpipes themselves don't extend nearly as far before they reach the fins unlike the Cooler Master which looks like the heatpipes extend a long way before hitting the fins for the sole reason that you don't block the ram slots.

Very smart design I think not that the Xigy is bad, it's just older than the others. I'm even thinking about picking one up if it really turns out that way. I've always wanted to be able to open my ram options further to include tall sticks, but I was absolutely not willing to give up my Xigmatek awesome performance to get it. Cooler Master is afterall one of my favorite computer companies so it's a win win anyway. 

We'll see what happens once I learn some more...

Kei


----------



## kevpc (Dec 6, 2009)

tnx for info Kei. got a midi case but doubt if i will get the Xigmatek HDT S-1283 in and will have to go with smaller brother. link below change asterisks as required:

h**p://w*w.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Fans,+Heatsinks,+Coolers/XIGMATEK+HDT-S963+HEAT+SINK+AND+FAN+++AM2+and+ALL+INTEL+775?productId=38553

what do you think the temp drop will be? will also get the front case fan. this one any good? 92mm Xigmatek XSF-F9251 eXteme Performace Quiet Fan. if not again, suggestion please? sorry to keep giving you all this grief, mate


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2009)

thats why i was thinking of the True Copper, Fan noise is not a problem, but any cooling that obstructs maximum capability is not good.


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2009)

kevpc said:


> tnx for info Kei. got a midi case but doubt if i will get the Xigmatek HDT S-1283 in and will have to go with smaller brother. link below change asterisks as required:
> 
> what do you think the temp drop will be? will also get the front case fan. this one any good? 92mm Xigmatek XSF-F9251 eXteme Performace Quiet Fan. if not again, suggestion please?



The little brother will be just fine for you still as it's still better than the stock cooler anyway at higher voltages. Your idle temps will likely not drop too far, but the important part is that your load temps will drop for sure. I'd say that depending on the voltage you'll probably end up with temps in the 55-60C range with high volts and the fan on high speed.

Then again it might be lower with that front fan installed as well. I'm only talking about 100% load temps after say 20-30 minutes of course. Idle temps will be around the same as now or maybe a little lower with the new cooler and front fan.

Either way get some better cooling and you might be able to knock out that 3.8Ghz or higher. There is still no guarantee that you'll get 3.8Ghz as nothing is a given, but it's FAR more likely with aftermarket cooling. You might also not need as much voltage to hit the 3.6Ghz that you're at as well. 



> sorry to keep giving you all this grief, mate



That's nonsense...I invited you here remember lol. 

When you've been overclocking...how have you been doing it? Are you using the bios, or amd overdrive, or something else? If you've already found your way around the bios, then if you have the option in 'Cpu Configuration'  for processor downcore (shutting down up to 3 cores) I would suggest that you try shutting down 2 cores of your processor for a test. After you've done that go ahead and try the 3.8Ghz clock again with the same voltage you did before (don't exceed the 62C limit which is unlikely on 2 cores). You may find that you'll be able to get the clock easier which will give us a better idea of how high your chip may be able to go.

If you look at the screenshot below you'll see that I've posted 4Ghz using only 1 processor core as well as 4Ghz using all four cores. Look at the cpu-z shot of both and look at the Processor name...both shots still show Phenom II X4 955 even when I'm running a single core of it. Doing things this way you can find out the clock limits much easier and on less voltage and heat than if you just left all four cores active and went for it. There isn't much point to try 4Ghz quad core if you can't manage to hit it on a single core right...why waste time. 

Okay I put a triple shot that has 4 cores active, 2 cores active, and 1 core active so you can see the name change between them all. No matter what you'll still see (underlined) that the actual processor is the same, only the core count and how the computer recognizes it changes. Makes things much easier to find limits when you don't have to push as hard to get a ballpark.






Kei


----------



## erocker (Dec 6, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> I'm not sure if your refering to me but If you are, I'm glad you did.  The first time I tried it at these volts it crashed.  It seems fime now.  Shaved 7 degrees off my temps too!
> 
> I guess membership does have its benefits...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/3.8.jpg



x4 945 C3?!! Man, you have some sweet benefits living in Taiwan!

Since I've found my 24/7 4ghz awesomeness, I'm going to see how low the voltage can go at stock.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 6, 2009)

cheers Kei. will leave you in peace now until i manage to get the cooler and case fan. is the one in post above ok? once i have them in situ, will let you know the outcome. tnx again for help. take care


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Because of Kei, I have not lost my reading touch since I left school.  Jesus Christ this dude can really post some info!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well Windows 7 is up and running on this machine, Wish me luck with the gaming.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well Windows 7 is up and running on this machine, Wish me luck with the gaming.



Good luck bro.  First time using W7, or you have tried it before?  I personally love W7, enjoy!


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Because of Kei, I have not lost my reading touch since I left school.  Jesus Christ this dude can really post some info!



lol, the reason I post that much is.....so I don't lose my *writing* since I left school 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Kei said:


> lol, the reason I post that much is.....so I don't lose my *writing* since I left school
> 
> Kei


Kei is very informative and I always appreciate his loooooooooong posts hehe
Thanks bro


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good luck bro.  First time using W7, or you have tried it before?  I personally love W7, enjoy!



Well I tested RC1, which it was good. I turned around and spent exactly 199.95 for Windows 7 HP at the BX, as of the moment I'm installing my Logitech Game Controller.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Kei said:


> lol, the reason I post that much is.....so I don't lose my *writing* since I left school
> 
> Kei



   that made me laugh a good bunch LOL.



fullinfusion said:


> Kei is very informative and I always appreciate his loooooooooong posts hehe
> Thanks bro



AMEN


----------



## kevpc (Dec 6, 2009)

sorry Kei. didn't see the info you posted above. i see the chip name underlined remains the same but it changes in box above ie quad, dual, sempron. i also see the voltage increased with less cores active?
the changes i made were done in the bios, but am real nervous of playing in there. not confident or competent enough to want to do too much. perhaps wait until i get new h/s and case fan before going too far out of my depth. if i can fit the bl**dy things, that is, ha ha. will have a look for that option tho' and post later.


----------



## Kei (Dec 7, 2009)

kevpc said:


> sorry Kei. didn't see the info you posted above. i see the chip name underlined remains the same but it changes in box above ie quad, dual, sempron. i also see the voltage increased with less cores active?
> the changes i made were done in the bios, but am real nervous of playing in there. not confident or competent enough to want to do too much. perhaps wait until i get new h/s and case fan before going too far out of my depth. if i can fit the bl**dy things, that is, ha ha. will have a look for that option tho' and post later.



lol, I knew somebody would say something about the voltages. Please ignore those, the voltages aren't set so that they're at the lowest they could possibly be for the given clock. I just used 3 seperate screenshots taken at seperate times of the day when I was testing a completely different thing. The single core takes the least amount of voltage, the dual next, tri after that, and then of course quad.

Sorry about the confusion, but like I said the voltages don't mean anything in those shots they're just random numbers I was testing. I didn't try for anything higher than 4Ghz in the single core shot yet, but the voltage was set to do just that...just didn't do it yet. I believe the lowest voltage I've booted at with 2 cores was 1.37v or so for 4Ghz. I remember 3.8Ghz could be had on the stock voltage with 2 cores (1.344v).

You still haven't told us how you've done your overclocking so far...bios or something else?

Kei


----------



## erocker (Dec 7, 2009)

So far for me.

3.4ghz @ 1.21v = 20 passes LinX stable
3.4ghz @ 1.10v = Boots, but fails once LinX starts.

Now to find the sweet spot somwhwere in between there.

One thing I really like about LinX is that you can tell if things aren't all that stable before your machine locks up/restarts. If you notice that your GFLOPS are dropping after a couple passes it's a good indicator of instability.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Didnt realize this but Win 7HP doesn't have a very useful tool called gpedit.msc


----------



## kevpc (Dec 7, 2009)

hey Kei. did say in my last post that

 ''the changes i made were done in the bios, but am real nervous of playing in there. not confident or competent enough to want to do too much. perhaps wait until i get new h/s and case fan before going too far out of my depth''.

also, trust a newbie to notice the thing you dont want noticed, ie the voltages in your screen shots, eh? sorry, ha ha


----------



## inferKNOX (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm not sure if you've mentioned this to kevpc, but PII's don't like voltage, and to answer what you kept asking in your previous thread, yes you do need to change some other stuff.
You're probably feeling forced to throw extra voltage at the CPU because of several things that are destabilising your OC. To stabilise it, disable "Spread Spectrum", "C1E" & "Cool'n'Quiet". "Advanced Clock Calibration" should be set to AUTO at most, or disabled. These techs don't work well with overclocks of the 955 (at least on my mobo and most others').
You should, like me and most others, be able to get 3.5-3.6GHz stable with stock voltage.

If you look at my specs, you'll see everything I've OC'd, I've done so keeping stock voltage (that's what I'm into...oddly).


----------



## kevpc (Dec 7, 2009)

even though i dont understand a hell of a lot of what i am being told here, i am so glad i found this site, decided to register and took a chance to ask for help. other sites i have tried reckon they are friendly and helpful until it actually comes to passing on information. it is very easy to forget that everyone has to learn and to do that, you have to start somewhere and be taught. if that was not the case, why do we go to school and have teachers? also, not everyone wants to learn or is able to learn the same amount. for me, enough is to get a stable system at 3.8gig. for someone else, as fast as possible, regardless of the consequences!

the point i am making is 'MANY TNX TO ALL WHO HAVE OFFERED ADVICE, AND TO KEI IN PARTICULAR.'

moving on a little, tnx for your info, inferKNOX. i will try to find the settings you speak about (in the bios i assume) and see what i can do and the effects if i can change them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2009)

You haven't seen nothin yet.  Back when I had my 9850 and Kei had his, it was pages after pages of long informative posts with different undervolting/overclocking attempts.   That was when I was fresh also here at TPU.  I was definitely having a blast back then.   Glad you found this site too!


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> x4 945 C3?!! Man, you have some sweet benefits living in Taiwan!
> 
> Since I've found my 24/7 4ghz awesomeness, I'm going to see how low the voltage can go at stock.



Thanks E.  I was pretty happy to get it to 3.8 considering the ram I have and saving the money on a non B.E. version was a bonus.  The wife let me have rig 3 so that cancels out getting better ram and any attempt at 4.  

As far as the benefits of living in Taiwan goes, things here are not as cheap as you think. But there are lots of computer stores everywhere.  

<<<<<<Ya my 500th post!!


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 7, 2009)

oops I guess 500 will have to wait....<<me


----------



## kevpc (Dec 7, 2009)

looked for the options you mentioned, inferKNOX. found the C1E and disabled that, 'AMD Cool n' Quiet was already disabled. shows my ignorance but assume you were talking about the CPU Spread Spectrum because there is a PCIe Spread Spectrum as well. both are enabled, so if the cpu is the one you mean, i will disable that if you want me to. now i need some further help, because i cant find the 'Advanced Clock Calibration' option you mention. any idea where it is please? perhaps has different name on my mobo? mobo is ASUS M4A78Pro. tnx again
forgot to add that i have written down some other settings i found in the bios. if they may be of help, let me know and will post them.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 7, 2009)

in case it helps, further info below. quite a lot. sorry about that. hope it's useful. don't mean much to me, i'm afraid. did think 1 thing a bit strange, unless i've changed the wrong setting. where it says 'Processor Volts', i changed that to 1.450. right or wrong? however, under 'Power' tab, it says 'VCore Voltage = 1.457v'. which is correct? should i change either of them again? if so, what to?

AI overclock = Manual
CPU Ratio = x18
FSB Frequency = 200
PCIe Frequency = 100
DRam Frequency Control = Auto
CPU/NB Frequency = Auto
HT Link Speed = AUTO
MEMORY CONFIG
DRam Timing Config = Auto
Processor Volts = 1.450v
CPU/NB Voltage = Auto
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = Auto
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = Auto
NB 1.8v Voltage = Auto
SB Voltage = Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum = Enabled
PCIe Spread Spectrum = Enabled

POWER/Hardware Monitor
CPU Temp = 38C
MB Temp = 32C
CPU Fan Speed = 3375RPM
VCore Voltage = 1.457v
3.3v = 3.37-3.38
5v = 5.026
12v = 12.2-12.25


----------



## suraswami (Dec 7, 2009)

kevpc said:


> looked for the options you mentioned, inferKNOX. found the C1E and disabled that, 'AMD Cool n' Quiet was already disabled. shows my ignorance but assume you were talking about the CPU Spread Spectrum because there is a PCIe Spread Spectrum as well. both are enabled, so if the cpu is the one you mean, i will disable that if you want me to. now i need some further help, because i cant find the 'Advanced Clock Calibration' option you mention. any idea where it is please? perhaps has different name on my mobo? mobo is ASUS M4A78Pro. tnx again
> forgot to add that i have written down some other settings i found in the bios. if they may be of help, let me know and will post them.



M4A78pro board is based on SB700 chipset.  Only boards with either SB710, SB750 or certain NVidia chipsets have the ACC or NVCC option.  This board doesn't have it.

BTW I have owned 2 boards and one was awesome and other one broken.  Unfortunately I sold the awesome board


----------



## Kei (Dec 7, 2009)

kevpc said:


> in case it helps, further info below. quite a lot. sorry about that. hope it's useful. don't mean much to me, i'm afraid. did think 1 thing a bit strange, unless i've changed the wrong setting. where it says 'Processor Volts', i changed that to 1.450. right or wrong? however, under 'Power' tab, it says 'VCore Voltage = 1.457v'. which is correct? should i change either of them again? if so, what to?



Ahhhh...now that you've netered the dungeon again you HAVE to try the cpu downcore option! Just go back into the bios and you'll see the menu called CPU Configuration which is where the option is for 'Processor Downcore'. Choose the option and select the number 2, save and you're done.

It's super simple (don't forget to disable the Spread Spectrum on the cpu) and 100% reversable nor will it hurt anything whatsoever. Once you've done that try upping the multiplier again to the 3.8Ghz level (19x200) and see if the computer will run without changing the voltage any higher. If it does run and pass a few minutes of stress testing, give it another go but with a tick lower voltage to the cpu. If it runs again like that...a tick lower cpu voltage again............rinse and repeat until it doesn't work out.

In a dual core setting I was able to get my 955 to run as low as 3.9Ghz @ 1.360v so assume that you'll be somewhere near there as long as the heat is controlled well enough.

This setup test is very easy to do so you won't need any big experience at overclocking, so please don't worry. If it works out well for you....why not just leave the computer like that until you get the new heatsink and fan combo? It will help you A LOT with heat, you get the higher cpu speed, and unless you have some specific programs that NEED 4 cores you won't notice any real difference to your setup now. Bonus, it'll save you on the energy bill too from less cores and less voltage. 

Do it....it's your homework assignment and you want the shiny scratch and sniff sticker!

Kei

(screenshot of my 3.9Ghz @ 1.360v dual core run)


----------



## kevpc (Dec 7, 2009)

so now we are getting towards the 'dope of the week' questions. why chop a quad core cpu in half? even if it runs stable at lower voltage and cooler, is it not defeating the object of having 4 cores in the first place? also, still confused by this bit, so would be glad of an explanation, please.

under cpu configuration tab, ''where it says 'Processor Volts', i changed that to 1.450 (originally 1.350v). right or wrong? however, under 'Power' tab, it says 'VCore Voltage = 1.457v'. which is correct? should i change either of them again? if so, what to?'' does 'processor volts' and 'vcore voltage' refer to the same thing?

will now disable the cpu spread spectrum, so back in a little while.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2009)

kevpc said:


> so now we are getting towards the 'dope of the week' questions. why chop a quad core cpu in half? even if it runs stable at lower voltage and cooler, is it not defeating the object of having 4 cores in the first place? also, still confused by this bit, so would be glad of an explanation, please.




Greater demand for the lesser models, and equal fab costs = quads as dualcore/tricore. Hence we know about certain weeks of 720BE, for example, almost all being fully stable as quad.

Plus, it helps sales...AMD is back in the enthusiast world, and this is one way for them to get people back buying thier chips after they left enthusiast circles for a while with Phenom1.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 7, 2009)

so, are these 2 the same then? just trying to understand which bit is which bit and what refers to what. still finding things confusing.

under cpu configuration tab, ''where it says 'Processor Volts', i changed that to 1.450 (originally 1.350v). right or wrong? however, under 'Power' tab, it says 'VCore Voltage = 1.457v'. which is correct? should i change either of them again? if so, what to?'' does 'processor volts' and 'vcore voltage' refer to the same thing?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2009)

kevpc said:


> so, are these 2 the same then? just trying to understand which bit is which bit and what refers to what. still finding things confusing.
> 
> under cpu configuration tab, ''where it says 'Processor Volts', i changed that to 1.450 (originally 1.350v). right or wrong? however, under 'Power' tab, it says 'VCore Voltage = 1.457v'. which is correct? should i change either of them again? if so, what to?'' does 'processor volts' and 'vcore voltage' refer to the same thing?



Sounds like they are one and the same. Under the "power" tab, it should just be listing the voltage...they do this as sometimes the voltage you set isn't exactly what you get, so they give you something to read so you know what the real actual voltage is...sometimes software in windows is not accurate in reading voltages, for various reasons. Under the power tab is simply just monitoring...why they name them differently is anyone's guess.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 7, 2009)

well you're right, cadaveca. they are the same thing. anyway, i managed to drop the voltage to 1.4375. ran occt, medium data set, bsod after 10 mins. temp never went above 60c. do you think it is definitely the temp that is causing the bsod, considering it didn't get to the 62c amd reckon it should still be ok at??
Kei, i have looked through the bios and cant find the option for 'processor downcore' anywhere, sorry.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 7, 2009)

kevpc said:


> well you're right, cadaveca. they are the same thing. anyway, i managed to drop the voltage to 1.4375. ran occt, medium data set, bsod after 10 mins. temp never went above 60c. do you think it is definitely the temp that is causing the bsod, considering it didn't get to the 62c amd reckon it should still be ok at??
> Kei, i have looked through the bios and cant find the option for 'processor downcore' anywhere, sorry.



i try to keep my proc under 40 degrees load. the point, where crashes and bsods start, is usually about 50 degrees. 60 degrees is way too hot for overclocking. try to find the maximum stable clock for a voltage, that doesnt let you exceed it, that would be the best


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 7, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Does it cover the close ram slots on the motherboard???



no, its ok, i have Kingston Hyper-X 1066 cl5


----------



## kevpc (Dec 7, 2009)

getting to the stage of wishing i hadn't started this game. think i may just have to wait till new h/s etc turn up and see what happens then. will also reduce the voltage back to 1.350 and cpu multiplier back to x16 and check temp then. if it still goes above 50c with the stock h/s, someone needs to think of plan B for me, lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 7, 2009)

kevpc said:


> getting to the stage of wishing i hadn't started this game. think i may just have to wait till new h/s etc turn up and see what happens then. will also reduce the voltage back to 1.350 and cpu multiplier back to x16 and check temp then. if it still goes above 50c with the stock h/s, someone needs to think of plan B for me, lol



undervolt it a bit, and overclock it a bit. lets say, 3.5-3.6
that should be stable with at least stock


----------



## Kei (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sooooooo buying that cooler, my GeIL Evo One's will love me for doing it! Wonder if my roommate wants to buy my Xigy off me...... 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Dec 7, 2009)

kevpc said:


> getting to the stage of wishing i hadn't started this game. think i may just have to wait till new h/s etc turn up and see what happens then. will also reduce the voltage back to 1.350 and cpu multiplier back to x16 and check temp then. if it still goes above 50c with the stock h/s, someone needs to think of plan B for me, lol



Plan B....try to clock the processor to 3.2Ghz using the 16x cpu multiplier and set the voltage to 1.25v and see what happens under stress testing. If it works out, then try 3.3Ghz at the same voltage...if that works try 3.4Ghz. That will save you a lot on the voltage part, and a lot on heat as well.

I know it's possible to run the processor at this voltage at least, whether or not your stock h/s can do it stable we don't know yet.....but that's why we try EVERY possible configuration we can think of. I ran my system that way last night and it passed all stress testing as well as ran flawless under normal use for about 6 hours straight before I finally shut it down to go to sleep.

One of the smartest things you can do when overclocking is first not to up the speed of the processor, but find out how LOW the voltage can be set to when running the stock processor speed (in this case 3.2Ghz). That will give you FAR more information on how to attack it from there than if you just start throwing volts and random configurations at it. 

I didn't test yet at 1.23v I just skipped it since 1.21v wasn't quite stable enough to pass the full stress tests. I'll go back and do it later...I think lol.

Kei

(last nights screenshots attatched for reference)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 7, 2009)

FlanK3r said:


> no, its ok, i have Kingston Hyper-X 1066 cl5



so thats the ram with those tall ramsinks?


----------



## kevpc (Dec 7, 2009)

ok Kei. gone back to default settings. cpu at x16 (3.2gig) voltage at 1.350. occt for 30mins, medium data set. min temp 36c, max temp 52c. no bsod. will try dropping voltage 2moro and post back. i understand that the less voltage, the less heat produced, the more stable the system. what i dont understand is, as i know that at multiplier x18 and any less than 1.450 volts , the system crashes, getting it to be stable at x16 and lower voltage achieves what exactly? running cooler at x16 doesn't make it quicker, does it? sorry for newbie questions. am just trying to understand, that's all.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> so thats the ram with those tall ramsinks?



Yep, that would be the Kingstons.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 8, 2009)

your right it dosent make it faster but look at your default settings your hitting 52'c  i call it at 55'c as TOO HOT. my Xig Dark Knight lets me hit 4ghz but i max at 60'c thats 2 hot but 3.8 is doable just my gigabyte board is a dud overclocker. anyway point being hes telling you to try and overclock a small amount at LOWER voltage because your cpu is getting to hot. keep going the way you are at high voltages and the chip wont last u very long as the cpu will degrade at high voltages

get a GOOD cpu heatsink and fan if you want to overclock Phenom II cpus like to be cool more then they do voltage cool the chip down and you might be able to reach a higher oc at lower volts and with less heat


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

kevpc said:


> ...i understand that the less voltage, the less heat produced, the more stable the system. what i dont understand is, as i know that at multiplier x18 and any less than 1.450 volts , the system crashes, getting it to be stable at x16 and lower voltage achieves what exactly?...



Crazyeyesreaper hit exactly what I'm getting at. If your system with the fan running at it's max speed can only cool the stock processor setup to 52C even with aftermarket cooling paste/compound, then you don't have a chance in hell to be able to clock 3.8Ghz stable with higher voltages. You have a small temperature window to operate withing right now with only being able to go 10C before you hit Tmax (the limit) on the processor which will limit your ability severely. I personally keep my processors to 55C max temps under 100% load before I decide it's time to settle for a lower speed when I do go for the max 'limit'.

Now, as I said earlier you don't always need to throw high voltages at a Phenom in order to make it overclock. As you've seen I (and others) can go higher than the stock processor speed on _FAAAAAAR_ lower than the stock voltages. That alone will show you that you don't need huge voltage in order to get a higher speed. You're very new to overclocking and the Phenom cpus are some of if not THE most critical processors to overclock because there are many attributes to work with than just the cpu speed itself.

Once we know what voltage you're able to run the stock 3.2Ghz speed at we'll be able to work on making your processor run even faster while not having to worry about temperatures. In the end...you may even end up deciding to KEEP the stock heatsink depending on the clock you're able to hit and voltage level.

I'm not sure why exactly you're looking for 3.8Ghz as even 3.2Ghz is overkill for basically everything lol, but we can still very likely make it happen for you because sometimes it's just FUN to run flat out even if it's not really needed. Just remember when learning overclocking not to start to get locked into the idea that your processor HAS to be able to run at "X" speed just because you saw somebody on the internet run that speed with the same processor. There are many variables that go into that including the different total system parts, room temperature, cooling, specific processor, etc.

The #2 rule of overclocking is this......Your processor NEVER EVER has to run faster than it's stock rated speed, _EVERY SINGLE EXTRA MHZ IS A GIFT NOT A REQUIREMENT_! Because you can't hit 4.2Ghz like someone else did doesn't mean your system is 'faulty'....on the contrary if you're able to hit that speed technically it's 'faulty' because it's running outside it's designed parameters, it just so happens that it's a sweet 'faulty' lol. 

Don't get caught up in the internet club of my processor is a dud because it doesn't run any faster than it's rated stock speed...think about how dumb you sound saying that. It's like saying your Toyota Corolla is a lemon because the engine won't run at 350bhp and instead only can do the stock 180bhp. 

I'm glad your asking the basic questions instead of just taking what we say sheepishly, it shows you're really trying to learn not just how to plug in a number so keep on asking. 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 8, 2009)

LOOK AT THIS STABLE +HIT!!!!! and It's 4 cores 4 threads  under 1.5 cpu core volts  and 100% stable 
Kei come and get it teeheehee
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=870551


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh yea, as for why would you want to 'cripple' the quadcore and make it a dual core question. I'd say that 85-90% of the applications that we all use are only setup for a dual core at most in the first place so the quad is wasted doing nothing (how many times have you ever seen your cpu usage hit higher than 50%....ever).

By turning it down to two cores and overclocking the cpu speed you're NOT crippling your system by making it slower. In actuality you're likely making it faster because the cpu speed is significantly higher and that will help in those 85-90% of the apps you actually use in the first place. The only spot it will actually 'hurt' your is in a few applications and most of those are benchmarks which don't actually mean anything when it comes to real world performance.

Some of us need quad cores, most of us do not...there is a reason why dual core cpus are STILL the most sold processors out there. It's likely more than you needed in the first place, the other bits are just shiny and people don't know any better than the stop staring at the shiny lights. 

Btw, I'm super surprised you couldn't find the Processor downcore option in your bios especially on an ASUS board. I can't remember a single board in recent (or even a while back) memory that doesn't have this option available. Check around in the other menus of the bios again and see if you can find it there? That would help us out a lot if we could test your system on two cores instead of only four cores.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> LOOK AT THIS STABLE +HIT!!!!! and It's 4 cores 4 threads  under 1.5 cpu core volts  and 100% stable
> Kei come and get it teeheehee
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=870551



 I think I just peed myself.....I'm not switching to water, but damn if I haven't thought about trying out one of those V8 or V10 coolers lol. I've been watching youtube videos all day now it seems on cooler reviews. V10 is unlikely since it weighs more than my house lol, V8......maybe. 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 8, 2009)

Kei said:


> I think I just peed myself.....I'm not switching to water, but damn if I haven't thought about trying out one of those V8 or V10 coolers lol. I've been watching youtube videos all day now it seems on cooler reviews. V10 is unlikely since it weighs more than my house lol, V8......maybe.
> 
> Kei


Bro from what I've read about the v10's....
Well it's the cooler to have!
If I wasn't cooled by water with sub outside temps of -20c atm with the window cracked I wouldn't get this temp and clock 
Im trying to get over  23k marks on 3DMark06.... Vantage wont work for me so 06 is my Goal...
24K here I come


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 8, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> LOOK AT THIS STABLE +HIT!!!!! and It's 4 cores 4 threads  under 1.5 cpu core volts  and 100% stable
> Kei come and get it teeheehee
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=870551



looks like a copy of my chip 
got inspired by my settings?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 8, 2009)

Kei?

Water is more than STFU mode for the fans noise even under the slowest fan setting  hehehheheh


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> looks like a copy of my chip
> got inspired by my settings?


As you said bro..... last week after I pulled some GHz and mark's outta this chip you said..... (quote)
Me and you have the same chip clock wise hehe 
Wanna trade settings? 

And yes I did lol


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

lol, true but it takes up more room and I run fans with 10dB output which makes zero noise.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 8, 2009)

Kei said:


> lol, true but it takes up more room and I run fans with 10dB output which makes zero noise.


A pump is quieter heheh..... the liquid dampens the noise even more than a fan @ 10Db

H2O.. cooled ........Liquid cooled.. Clock HIGH CLOCK HIGH LOL


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Velvet how can I zip up my bios settings for you to try?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 8, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> As you said bro..... last week after I pulled some GHz and mark's outta this chip you said..... (quote)
> Me and you have the same chip clock wise hehe
> Wanna trade settings?
> 
> And yes I did lol



yours is slightly better... mine wont do the 4ghz stable... after 20-40 runs linx, it bsods most times. same voltage, same multi, same fsb...
must be a later week, damn


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> yours is slightly better... mine wont do the 4ghz stable... after 20-40 runs linx, it bsods most times. same voltage, same multi, same fsb...
> must be a later week, damn



do you even have an AMI bios? i believe you have to do it the manual way first... pen an paper


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

*Just for fun...*

I usually load up the lowest voltage my motherboard likes to run with a quadcore (0.928v) and see what kinda clock I can still manage to get stable like that.

With the PII 920 I managed to knock out 1.8Ghz @ 0.928v which was pretty much sweetness for basically NO voltage at all. Just ran the same test with the PII 955 and actually got *2.1Ghz @ 0.928v* doing nothing more than changing the cpu multiplier! I tried 2.2Ghz but I could only get into Windows, but not run any stability testing.

For the record...the first Phenom was the 9500 (and 9600) which ran at a stock speed of _2.2Ghz @ 1.200v_ with the Northbridge at 1800Mhz. Now two generations later I can run within 100Mhz of that speed 0.928v...my how technology moves. 

How effin ridiculous is that! A quad core processor running 2.1Ghz on 0.928v! 

In other news I ran a test a 3.5Ghz and managed to get it stable at 1.25v.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Kei said:


> I usually load up the lowest voltage my motherboard likes to run with a quadcore (0.928v) and see what kinda clock I can still manage to get stable like that.
> 
> With the PII 920 I managed to knock out 1.8Ghz @ 0.928v which was pretty much sweetness for basically NO voltage at all. Just ran the same test with the PII 955 and actually got *2.1Ghz @ 0.928v* doing nothing more than changing the cpu multiplier!
> 
> ...



What's the reading on the kill-o-watt or whatever you have plugged in to read the power been used.  How is it for the 2.1Ghz run?


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What's the reading on the kill-o-watt or whatever you have plugged in to read the power been used.  How is it for the 2.1Ghz run?



HA! My meter is plugged into the system 24/7! The reading made me laugh so hard it hurt...I ran SuperPi 1M and the actual processor draw while doing that AND other things was a whopping 116W which is what the higher settings like 3Ghz @ 1.104v IDLE at lol.

Under full load with LinX the load was a measly 141W. That is roughly a 39W TDP at that point! 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Kei said:


> HA! My meter is plugged into the system 24/7! The reading made me laugh so hard it hurt...I ran SuperPi 1M and the actual processor draw while doing that AND other things was a whopping 116W which is what the higher settings like 3Ghz @ 1.104v IDLE at lol.
> 
> Under full load with LinX the load was a measly 141W.
> 
> Kei


but is that only CPU, or the whole rig?


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

That's the WHOLE rig! My system wattage numbers are ALWAYS taken from the whole system not just the cpu....my bad I thought I said that already. :shadedshu

If I didn't do any real serious taxing on the system (photo work, games, video conversion, etc.) then I'd run the system like that 24/7 just because it's ridiculously power efficient and still DAMN snappy at that! (which was kinda surprising)

Funny, with the processor running a 1.1Ghz slower than stock it's STILL faster than probably 75% of the pc's in the country anyway lol.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Kei said:


> That's the WHOLE rig! My system wattage numbers are ALWAYS taken from the whole system not just the cpu....my bad I thought I said that already. :shadedshu
> 
> Kei



I figured, as how would you measure CPU only.  But you kept saying CPU so I was like  then   and   then some more


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL, I'm not going through the effort to leave the rig open and probe with a meter just to find out the exact cpu wattage. The total system wattage is more important information haha.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Kei said:


> LOL, I'm not going through the effort to leave the rig open and probe with a meter just to find out the exact cpu wattage. The total system wattage is more important information haha.
> 
> Kei



exactly, screw the CPU.  Man thats nice, I wonder how much my i7 does.  Well undervolted it should be pretty good.  I need to get one of those things.

hey Kei, thanks to one awesome/amazing/cool/down to earth/awesomazing member 

I will hopefully have a M3A79-T in my hands soon    I also have a 9950 sorta lined up.  Just like my ol' days


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> exactly, screw the CPU.  Man thats nice, I wonder how much my i7 does.  Well undervolted it should be pretty good.  I need to get one of those things.
> 
> hey Kei, thanks to one awesome/amazing/cool/down to earth/awesomazing member
> 
> I will hopefully have a M3A79-T in my hands soon    I also have a 9950 sorta lined up.  Just like my ol' days



haha, thanks....but we ALL like Chicken Patties more! Man I'm hungry now....

I'm still up in the air on what board I want to buy just yet especially now that I found out the Cooler Master coolers (212 and V8) will free up my ram choices dramatically. With my beloved Xigy I can only run low profile ram in slots 1 and 2 because it's so low and wide. With the CM coolers I will have basically the same style cooler (except the V8 being better though weighing as much as a fat bitch Nissan Skyline lol) but will be able to use tall ram again (like my GeIL Evo One's).

Man I love Phenoms, these things are the most fun I think I've ever had with a processor ever!

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Kei said:


> haha, thanks....but we ALL like Chicken Patties more! Man I'm hungry now....
> 
> I'm still up in the air on what board I want to buy just yet especially now that I found out the Cooler Master coolers (212 and V8) will free up my ram choices dramatically. With my beloved Xigy I can only run low profile ram in slots 1 and 2 because it's so low and wide. With the CM coolers I will have basically the same style cooler (except the V8 being better though weighing as much as a fat bitch Nissan Skyline lol) but will be able to use tall ram again (like my GeIL Evo One's).
> 
> ...



me too, you got me hungry as well  I might have to make a walmart run to get some chicken patties 

Yeah I agree, Phenoms are fun man.  Its more of a challenge, specially the older ones.  Not saying they don't clock good, but they are more of a challenge.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 8, 2009)

cant find the option to drop cores Kei. looked under all tabs in bios. may be there, but i cant find it. sorry. anyway, will try dropping the voltage while staying at x16 multiplier and see what happens. have ordered the new h/s and case fan, but may be a while before they turn up as quite close to xmas. dont worry, i will keep asking questions even if i dont really want to know anything but just want to be a pain in the butt! seriously, like to try to understand why i am doing something, not just because i am being told to do it. also want to thank you and others for the patience being shown to me and the friendliness of the people here. nice to find it!! will post back later.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 8, 2009)

another update, guys. spent a boring day changing settings and testing with both medium and large data sets in OCCT. multiplier left at x16 (3.2gig) and only changed the cpu voltage each time. started at stock voltage of 1.3500v and reduced by 0.025v each time, then ran OCCT medium and large tests until i got down to 1.2500v. what i thought was strange was that after the first voltage drop from 1.3500 to 1.3250 there was no further temp drop. it went down to 47c under heavy load but no lower. why? dont know if it is worth dropping voltage further and see if machine is still stable, as temp seems to be constant. what do you think? will running the machine like this be ok? will there be any slowing down in performance? is it still worth upping the multiplier to see if the voltage needs to be increased from the 1.2500v i am at now to get stability and also see what the temp goes to?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

keV

as the voltage drops, temps have to drop.   Maybe you ambient temp is hotter?   Anyhow continue to go lower on the voltage,  less voltage is better fo the CPU anyways.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 8, 2009)

going by what had been said previously, i expected the temp to drop as well, Chicken Patty. weird that it has not gone below 47c under load. Kei suggested that i increase the multiplier after i had dropped the voltage to see if system remained stable. as temp not dropping anymore, best to do that now or carry on dropping voltage, then try upping multiplier?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Try to go lower.   Might get the temp drop after all.   Then you can raise multi and see how far you can go with your current 1.25v


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

kev, don't give up going lower yet...I'm not looking to see what the temps are right now but more to find out how low the voltage can be and have the cpu be 100% stable. That's extremely important and since you've already got down to 1.25v no problems it's looking great. Mine will do 1.20v @ 3.2Ghz though I never tested 1.187v yet so maybe it'd do that.

Anyway it's very important that we know how low the voltage can be set with stock speed before we try to go up from there. If you were to stop here and then start upping the cpu multiplier and it ends up being stable then you'd think that say 3.4Ghz needs 1.25v to be stable.

In actuality if you kept going you may find that stock will run at something crazy low like 1.17v and you could've had 3.4Ghz on 1.20v.....but you'd never know because you got ahead of yourself. Then you're right back to using excess voltage to achieve a clock and haven't listened to your processor to see what she actually NEEDS just yet. 

Many people start going up from stock voltage of 1.344v and then might end up at (just an example) 3.4Ghz then calling it a day. They might think that they need at least 1.344v when really they only needed 1.24v but they never tested to find out. Less cpu voltage is always better than more. 

Keep going, you're almost there I imagine then we'll go from there. Remember I only need 1.24v to get 3.4Ghz 100% stable....if you stopped right now and started going up you'd never find out how low you can really go.

Thanks CP for the advice while I was lazy and sleeping lol.  :cheers:

Kei


----------



## kevpc (Dec 8, 2009)

well, machine will not run with voltage less than 1.2500v and with multiplier at x16. tried 1.2250v and 1.2375v in OCCT.also will not run if voltage is at 1.2500v and multiplier is at x16.5. temp went to 48c pretty quick too. because of the bsod i was getting before, i am sure that when the multiplier is increased, the voltage will have to go up quite a bit as well (previous posts). that is gonna raise the temp to around the 60c mark at multiplier x18. so, what do i try next folks? wait for new h/s? oh, when that arrives, do i use the paste that comes with it or use the Arctic Silver i already have? sorry for being a right pain!


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay now that we've found that the lowest you can get is 3.2Ghz @ 1.25v we have somewhere to go up from our new baseline.

I would say to raise the cpu voltage by 1 click and see if you can get 16.5x multiplier stable. If you can't then raise the voltage again by only 1 click...if that works then go to 17x and try again. Rinse and repeat until you get back to stock voltage OR your temps get back to the 58-60C range. I know that may not take long (is the fan running at full speed or silent?), but it's important to find out.

The reason the temps haven't went 'down' is because the heatsink is at it's limit already when you're up so high. Idle temps will likely remain very close to the same, but 100% load temps will be lower. You may not notice the lower temps though if the heatsink can handle a 130W-140W cpu then that's all it can handle heatwise. With the 3.2Ghz @ 1.25v setting you've effectively taken your stock 125W cpu (3.2Ghz @ 1.344v) and now made it a max of roughly 108W.

If you find that 3.4Ghz needs 1.280v to be stable then the cpu is effectively 120W at 100% load which is very close to the stock 125W. That means that if the stock cpu (3.2Ghz @ 1.344v) at 100% load produces a max load temp of 57C then you'll get roughly the same temps at 3.4Ghz @ 1.28v. That is why you wouldn't see a temp drop, the heatsink is made to only handle a cpu of a certain range and when you exceed that range it will not be able to handle.

Good work so far and keep it up! 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh yea, as for thermal paste I never use what comes with the stock systems. I've been using Artic Silver Ceramique for a long time now and I love it! How did you apply the Artic Silver to your processor? The proper way to do so is to only use a very small bit (like a grain of rice for me) and spread it out covering the processor completely using a flat card.

It's supposed to create a nice surface that fills in the gaps/dips of the cpu that you don't see with your naked eye, not smother it. If you use too much then it's bad for cooling because it then starts to insulate instead of transfer heat.

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 8, 2009)

Kei said:


> Oh yea, as for thermal paste I never use what comes with the stock systems. I've been using Artic Silver Ceramique for a long time now and I love it! How did you apply the Artic Silver to your processor? The proper way to do so is to only use a very small bit (like a grain of rice for me) and spread it out covering the processor completely using a flat card.
> 
> It's supposed to create a nice surface that fills in the gaps/dips of the cpu that you don't see with your naked eye, not smother it. If you use too much then it's bad for cooling because it then starts to insulate instead of transfer heat.
> 
> Kei



use mx-2.... i also used ceramique before... it isnt as good, and the mx-2 spreads FAAAAR more easily


----------



## kevpc (Dec 8, 2009)

ok Kei. just about to start the increases you suggest (gently, gently eh) but thought i'd just let you know i had previously turned off the 'cool n' quiet', so assume the fan is running flat out? i think it is around the 3300 rpm mark. the thermal paste i was talking about is supposed to be good stuff and comes with the new h/s, so is not 'stock' in that sense. i would assume that xigmatek would only use decent paste or they are defeating the object of making better cooling h/s and fans. not seen the mx-2 paste before, Velvet Wafer, but will look around. anyway, back in a while with some results for you.


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

*Quick update before I run out the door...*

Short version....

I decided to take out my mismatch ram today and run with just the Patriot Extremes to see what I could get out of my system.

So far this is where I am...remember this DDR2 not DDR3 

I didn't wait for all background tasks to stop nor setup anything up so it's at it's fastest...or the usual just run it in safe mode for the fastest results possible.

I'm not done yet, but I've got to get out the door 10 minutes ago! :shadedshu

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=872115

Kei

_*Edit: beat that run and got 9.41sec same setup now I REALLY HAVE TO GO!*_


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Kei, no problem dude.  I fell behind a bit now since I'm at work and posting from the Iphone. 

@keV

keV, as kei said you have now found the lowest voltage stable for 3.2ghz.  Now you can adjust the voltage as needed when clocking higher.  Like kei said, every tick up on the multiplier, test.  If stable another click.  The moment it fails, then raise vcore just a tick.  Then just keep repeating.  Good thing about clocking with the multiplier is that you keep your HT Link/NB/RAM in check.  You can basically focus on just adjusting multiplier and vcore an that's it.   Give this process a shot and post back with your results.


As far as thermal paste, there are many good ones, I personally have had good experience with AS5.  Find one of those bags you find at the groceries stores and just wrap it around your index finger tightly.  Apply just a small drop on the middle ofthe CPU an spread evenly with your index finger.   That works best for me.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 8, 2009)

All of this undervolting made me want to see how low I could get the voltage on stock clocks. This is as far as I could go, it was set to 1.150v in bios.






I don't think that's too bad for a 720 with the fourth core unlocked


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

I think i've started a revolution with the undervolting!  Funny that i'm playing with higher clocks again and now everyone is playing with low volts...keep at it though!!! This is fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> All of this undervolting made me want to see how low I could get the voltage on stock clocks. This is as far as I could go, it was set to 1.150v in bios.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091208/1.150v Stable.png
> 
> I don't think that's too bad for a 720 with the fourth core unlocked



Not bad at all I would say, good job 



Kei said:


> I think i've started a revolution with the undervolting!  Funny that i'm playing with higher clocks again and now everyone is playing with low volts...keep at it though!!! This is fun



  what have you done Kei, what have you done!


----------



## kevpc (Dec 8, 2009)

ok Kei and others. some results for you. please bear in mind that these settings are what was needed to stop bsod. lower voltage and bsod pretty quick. have also learnt (unless someone tells me 'dont be so stupid!) that just because temp has not gone particularly high, can still get bsod. therefore, must need more volts to run. correct? also learnt by accident that i can change voltage by 0.0125v, not just 0.025v. handy not having to jump so much each time. did try other settings but am here atm.

occt large data set test (only 30 mins, but ok so far. phew!)
x17 + 1.3375v
idle = 36c
load = 53c

anyway, may try x17.5 tomorrow, unless further instructions from here to try something else. think the temp will go too high though (60c?) due to extra voltage. reckon gonna be around 1.4250v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

kevpc said:


> ok Kei and others. some results for you. please bear in mind that these settings are what was needed to stop bsod. lower voltage and bsod pretty quick. have also learnt
> (unless someone tells me 'dont be so stupid!) that just because temp has not gone particularly high, can still get bsod. therefore, must need more volts to run. correct? also learnt by accident that i can change voltage by 0.0125v, not just 0.025v. handy not having to jump so much each time. did try other settings but am here atm.
> 
> occt large data set test (only 30 mins, but ok so far. phew!)
> ...



That's not bad Kev, remember you might not get the same results as others.  Every component is different on everyones computer.  3.4 Ghz at 1.3375v is not bad.  To try 17.5 you should be able to get it stable with another notch of voltage at the most I would think.  A notch or two at the most.  Give it a shot and eye the temps 


If you can post a CPU-z, I can better picture things like that


----------



## Kei (Dec 9, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> All of this undervolting made me want to see how low I could get the voltage on stock clocks. This is as far as I could go, it was set to 1.150v in bios.
> 
> I don't think that's too bad for a 720 with the fourth core unlocked



That's a sweet clock Supreme especially thinking that you've got a chip that's only supposed to have 3 cores running.  You've almost matched what I can do with my 955 by using a 'broken' chip lol. (mine does 2.8Ghz @ 1.088v stable)
======================================================

I'm finally home though I don't think I'll get into too much more testing tonight, but I'm very curious to see how much more speed I can get out of this ram on just 2.21v. I'm stoked that I can get 1200Mhz + and still maintain 5-5-5 timings so far! 
======================================================

@ kev

That's a very good setting (3.4@1.33v) especially still using a stock heatsink setup without a large amount of ventilation in the case. Keep going and see what you can get before the temps start to creep up to the 58-60C range again, and then back off a little bit until you get the new heatsink installed.

Which did you decide to finally with in the end, the baby Xigmatek or something else?

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

Kei said:


> That's a sweet clock Supreme especially thinking that you've got a chip that's only supposed to have 3 cores running.  You've almost matched what I can do with my 955 by using a 'broken' chip lol. (mine does 2.8Ghz @ 1.088v stable)
> ======================================================
> 
> I'm finally home though I don't think I'll get into too much more testing tonight, but I'm very curious to see how much more speed I can get out of this ram on just 2.21v. I'm stoked that I can get 1200Mhz + and still maintain 5-5-5 timings so far!
> ...



A bit ghetto, but you know what will help him a lot.  Remove the fan from the stock HS and zip tie a 120mm fan on it.  It helps drop like 10ºc.


----------



## Kei (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL, super ghetto but it would cool his temps. 
=====================================================

Okay I think it's time for me to repost over in the wPrime thread CP and move on up the list after a loooooong time not running. My old quickest time was 9.7x which is still sweet I think, but I've got that beat by almost a half second now! 

I also ran my quickest SuperPi run today though I'm 99.9% sure I can beat this if I knock it down to a dual core setting and go for 4Ghz or better. Ran the SuperPi run in safe mode so there was not much running in the background. Either way here it is as a screenshot, I'll post the wPrime run over in the other thread.

*Phenom II X4 955
3.955Ghz @ 1.440v

Patriot Extreme Ram
1205Mhz 5-5-5-16-21 2T @ 2.20v

2260Mhz Northbridge and HT Link*

Kei


----------



## kevpc (Dec 9, 2009)

hey Kei. went for the baby xigmatek you suggested because didn't want to take a chance and not have room for the other one you said. they should be here by w/e! have to wait for a friend to fit them tho'. probs with my hands so leave this sort of thing to him. hope that there is room for the front case fan as well. just to clarify, what i assume is gonna happen is this: case fan goes in front of case and acts to pull air from room into case. this air then cools the air already in the case. does the fan on new h/s suck hot air from the chip or blow cold air on to the chip? if it sucks hot air from chip, how does cool air get to chip? thick, aint i? anyway, exhaust fan at back of case blows hot air out of rear of case. what about the air from/to the psu?
will try the x17.5 multiplier later today if have time. things to do. not as confident as you guys that it will be stable with just a couple of clicks extra voltage tho'. i reckon that the temp is gonna get too high, going by results posted earlier around 60c. dont wanna do damage. cant afford another chip/board and wife would go absolutely ape s**t!! ha ha. playing safe may be best option atm. not long to wait.


----------



## inferKNOX (Dec 9, 2009)

This is the way general fan setups are/should be:




Just a quick illustration from me there, as sucky as it may be... lol.
Anyway, some chassis/cases have intake holes at the bottom, some output holes at the top, etc, but it's just a matter of adding/removing the vents you do/don't have and applying the remaining to your setup. The directions aught to generally be in that manner though. These days the CPU heatsinks tend to be elevated, not blowing towards or away from the CPU, but at 90° to it, and people normally orient them to blow up (towards PSU fan), or to the rear fan (I prefer rear, not to overheat the PSU).

As for stress tests, you may want to use something that a master OCer (chew*) swears over, Prime95. I personally highly recommend it too because, well generally, if it's Prime stable, it's stable!
Usually a quick Prime blend of  the first FFTs (1024K, I think it is), reveals instability. Once you've reached your goal overclock, you can go for the Prime blend until you pass the 512K FFTs (about 3hrs in), which if you pass, your CPU OC is rock solid.
Here are the links:

for Windows 32-bit (x86),
for Windows 64-bit (x64).
What may help you, who is wondering what temperatures you want to max out at, I can tell you that my 955 starts to lose stability at 55°C. Don't use 62°C as your basis for max temp, because it's the absolute maximum set by AMD (even though it's actually 65°C), so to run it at that is not good at all. Try keep it in the lower 50s for greater stability and lifespan, and as Kei has reiterated, to do that you need to keep the voltage as low as you can.

Also, if you want to say thanks to anyone, just click the thanks button you see in their post.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 9, 2009)

nothing wrong with the drawing or explanation at all, inferKNOX. grateful for that. because i have been so intent on trying to understand the contents of each reply/post to me, i didn't even see the thanks button. what a numb nut, ha ha!!! will pull down the prime95 (any idiot proof instructions for using this?) from your links and give it a try once i have finished playing, if i can do so without blowing everything up, that is. will watch temps too which is why i am a bit wary of going to x17.5 atm with stock cooler. only got about 2c to play with! was i right that too low voltage can cause bsod as well as too high temp?

Chicken Patty, you asked me to post a CPUZ screen image. could you tell me how to do that please? can obviously grab a screen dump and put into word doc, but that will be a bit big to post i think.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

Kei said:


> LOL, super ghetto but it would cool his temps.
> =====================================================
> 
> Okay I think it's time for me to repost over in the wPrime thread CP and move on up the list after a loooooong time not running. My old quickest time was 9.7x which is still sweet I think, but I've got that beat by almost a half second now!
> ...



I updated the wprime thread Kei, and as I said over there, Impressive! 



kevpc said:


> hey Kei. went for the baby xigmatek you suggested because didn't want to take a chance and not have room for the other one you said. they should be here by w/e! have to wait for a friend to fit them tho'. probs with my hands so leave this sort of thing to him. hope that there is room for the front case fan as well. just to clarify, what i assume is gonna happen is this: case fan goes in front of case and acts to pull air from room into case. this air then cools the air already in the case. does the fan on new h/s suck hot air from the chip or blow cold air on to the chip? if it sucks hot air from chip, how does cool air get to chip? thick, aint i? anyway, exhaust fan at back of case blows hot air out of rear of case. what about the air from/to the psu?
> will try the x17.5 multiplier later today if have time. things to do. not as confident as you guys that it will be stable with just a couple of clicks extra voltage tho'. i reckon that the temp is gonna get too high, going by results posted earlier around 60c. dont wanna do damage. cant afford another chip/board and wife would go absolutely ape s**t!! ha ha. playing safe may be best option atm. not long to wait.





keep us posted on how it goes with that 17.5 multi bro


----------



## kevpc (Dec 9, 2009)

well, the h/s and case fan are here and friend coming round this afternoon to fit for me! will be able to play a bit more later and post results. just hope that the temps go down enough to get stable x18 or better multiplier. another silly question maybe. if the new h/s etc keep temps down enough and no bsod, does it do any damage if voltage is high? what would max voltage be that i could go to safely? dont want to do any damage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

Glad the HS is in.  As far as voltage I would say to try and stay under 1.45.   1.5v at the most.


----------



## inferKNOX (Dec 9, 2009)

kevpc said:


> nothing wrong with the drawing or explanation at all, inferKNOX. grateful for that. because i have been so intent on trying to understand the contents of each reply/post to me, i didn't even see the thanks button. what a numb nut, ha ha!!! *will pull down the prime95 (any idiot proof instructions for using this?) from your links and give it a try once i have finished playing, if i can do so without blowing everything up, that is.* will watch temps too which is why i am a bit wary of going to x17.5 atm with stock cooler. only got about 2c to play with! was i right that too low voltage can cause bsod as well as too high temp?


Just download the one that's appropriate to your system, ie 32-bit if you're running 32-bit Windows, & 64-bit if well... 64-bit Windows.
Unzip everything to a folder (on your desktop helps for easy access). Then Run it & when asked, Click "Just Stress testing". To run it, select the appropriate test and click ok.
Top test for a quick test,
2nd test to see the heat maximum of your CPU
3rd test to test 512K (3hrs into the test) when you've reached the OC you want and want to confirm full stability.
To stop the test, go to "test" in the menu and click "stop" then stop all workers.
Once it's running watch your temps very closely and stop it if they get high before it fries you CPU. A friend of mine tried it and his CPU nearly fried coz his stock cooler couldn't handle it.

And yes you are right temps also cause BSoDs.


kevpc said:


> Chicken Patty, you asked me to post a CPUZ screen image. could you tell me how to do that please? can obviously grab a screen dump and put into word doc, but that will be a bit big to post i think.


Cntrl+Print Scr buttons,
open MS Paint,
Cntrl+V,
Cntrl+W and resize vertical & horizontal down a bit (as long as it's readable)
Cntrl+S
then when you're making a post, use the manage attachments button on the page and upload it.
 


kevpc said:


> well, the h/s and case fan are here and friend coming round this afternoon to fit for me! will be able to play a bit more later and post results. just hope that the temps go down enough to get stable x18 or better multiplier. another silly question maybe. if the new h/s etc keep temps down enough and no bsod, does it do any damage if voltage is high? what would max voltage be that i could go to safely? dont want to do any damage.


Basically the higher the voltage above stock (&/or the higher the temps) the faster it gradually wears down the CPU. Chicken Patty is right on the safe limits, but I'd personally keep it below/at 1.40V.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the info inferknox, very detailed.   For screen captures you can just use TPU's Screen Capture Utility.  It uploads the image automatically. And gives you a IMG code to paste in your post.   It's super quick and easy to use.

Here is a link to it:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1083/.html


----------



## kevpc (Dec 9, 2009)

case fan fitted, h/s fitted so where i am at atm.

occt large data set test
x17.5 + 1.3625v
idle = 36c
load = 48c
 gonna try x18 in a while and get back. tnx for reminder about 'Paint', inferKNOX. shame i dont have it in my version of xp. have put in Paint from Paint.net but cant get image to here. to Chicken Patty. sorry but cant figure out how to crop the image i got from the TPU screen capture prog. dont want to include unnecessary info. one day i will buck up, promise.


----------



## Kei (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome news kev, is that load temp with the fan on full load I assume. Those are good looking temps especially compared to the stock setup. It should do you well as I don't imagine the load temp will really raise that much further as you go up, at least not as dramatically (won't be 5-10C increments anymore lol).

The temps might get a little better as well after 24 hours or so once the thermal material has had time to do it's thing. Either way you're look great now! 

What fan did you get and how much cfm is it rated for...know what the rear fan is rated for by chance as well? I'd love to know flow numbers so we have a rough idea of how much air is flowing through your case.

If you get time or feel like it, try the stock cpu speed again at a lower voltage and see if you can get any lower yet now that you've got the new setup.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job keV, good overclock so far    In the utility it should say on the bottom fullsceen/active window or something current selection i believe.   When you choose the option farthest to the right you can use your mouse to highlight the area you want on your screenshot.   If I was home I'd show you, but I'm posting from my phone. 


Keep up the great work dude


----------



## kevpc (Dec 9, 2009)

have tried the x18 multiplier in OCCT. the difference is quite considerable, certainly for the voltage.
occt large data set test
x18 + 1.4375v
idle = 37c/38c
load = 52c/53c
compare these results with the x17.5 set
occt large data set test
x17.5 + 1.3625v
idle = 36c
load = 48c
dont know about you guys, but i think i am about as good as i am going to get. anyway, i reckon if i try to go quicker now, the extra 0.0125v to recommended 1.45v wont be enough for x18.5 multiplier and to use more voltage will raise temp too much. opinions please? 
Chicken Patty, just managed to get the cpuz image only on to post but was too big, so deleted it. i cant see how to make the image smaller! sorry. need to be shown how to do that now. getting worse, aint i??!! next thing, i'll need someone to show me how to turn my puter on, lol!!!


----------



## Kei (Dec 9, 2009)

That's very interesting kev, quite a large jump in voltage for that next half multiplier for sure. Is the rest of your system still running at stock values or do you have anything else overclocked already? How much ram are you running in your system (look at the top of the forum screen and you'll se the User Cp...enter that and then input your system specs), and do you notice any voltage fluctuation while your stress testing? Open a cpu-z window next time you're stressing the system, and watch the voltage number for a bit to see if it's jumping up and down or not.

Also, do you have ANY idea the flow rate/cfm of the fans in your case (intake and exhaust fans I mean) to give us?

Kei


----------



## kevpc (Dec 9, 2009)

hey Kei. nothing else o/c'd. wouldn't know how to do what to what, so rest of system at stock. very little fluctuation of temps (maybe 1c-2c up and down when testing with OCCT). put specs in cp for you. exhaust was fitted when i got case. 1 just fitted as intake is 92mm Xigmatek XSF-F9251 eXtreme. all i know mate. what you thinking of trying now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Kei,

Do you think he might need to juice up the mobo slightly?  Even if at stock, remember the CPU is running much faster than stock, maybe a slight instability in the NB or something?  Maybe a tick of voltage on the NB might help him.  This could explain the huge jump in voltage, remember that sometimes instability in the NB or another area of the PC can be fixed with a decent amount of vcore, although, maybe if you juiced up what you needed to, vcore might be able to come back down to what it was before.   This is just a theory, but worth a shot IMO.


Kev,

If you have AIM or MSN, under my posts/thanks and all that good stuff to the left of each post is my AIM and MSN info.  Hit me up on there if you want bro, help ya out a bit better.  But keep posting back here anyways, I need Kei's back up too!


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2009)

As far as NB voltage goes, I thought I was stable at 2600mhz 1.225v as I would pass OCCT and LinX at those settings. Low and behold some games on Steam were giving me troubles namely DiRT 2. Set the voltage up to 1.285 and all is well. So, I guess OCCT and LinX aren't good indicators of NB voltage needs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> As far as NB voltage goes, I thought I was stable at 2600mhz 1.225v as I would pass OCCT and LinX at those settings. Low and behold some games on Steam were giving me troubles namely DiRT 2. Set the voltage up to 1.285 and all is well. So, I guess OCCT and LinX aren't good indicators of NB voltage needs.



my 9950 rig would not pass Prime, but I had it running months without it BSOD'ing.  How do you explain that?  Its a good baseline to Prime and stability test, but to me theres more to it than just that.


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my 9950 rig would not pass Prime, but I had it running months without it BSOD'ing.  How do you explain that?  Its a good baseline to Prime and stability test, but to me theres more to it than just that.



Indeed. For me it's always Steam + a game. If I can game for a week straight and not crash, I'm stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Indeed. For me it's always Steam + a game. If I can game for a week straight and not crash, I'm stable.



I stress test, but for a bit.  40 or so minutes in LinX is more than enough for me


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Son of a Biscuit, So many Cooler to pic from, Id like to get one that will not block the 2 closest Ram Slots on the motherboard i selected earlier.

they are over at performancepcs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Son of a Biscuit, So many Cooler to pic from, Id like to get one that will not block the 2 closest Ram Slots on the motherboard i selected earlier.
> 
> they are over at performancepcs



Speak with Kei about his, I think he said it doesn't.  Seems to be doing great with fan on low.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 10, 2009)

It seems I have hit a wall with this processor. This is as far as I can go without it requiring large amounts of voltage to remain stable .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> It seems I have hit a wall with this processor. This is as far as I can go without it requiring large amounts of voltage to remain stable .
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091210/3.6Ghz Stable.png



That's not bad at all.  Remember, you unlocked a core   Have you tried to overclock on three cores?


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2009)

With my old tri-core I need that voltage for stock speeds when unlocked!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> With my old tri-core I need that voltage for stock speeds when unlocked!



   Damn!  So either yours was bad when on four cores, or SO's is really good.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's not bad at all.  Remember, you unlocked a core   Have you tried to overclock on three cores?



The last time I tried, it actually overclocked worse on three cores than it does on four cores .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> The last time I tried, it actually overclocked worse on three cores than it does on four cores .



beats me


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> With my old tri-core I need that voltage for stock speeds when unlocked!



Wow, so maybe I got lucky with mine then! Which is odd because I'm never lucky with computer parts for some reason .



Chicken Patty said:


> beats me



, exactly what I was thinking. I have no idea why it works like that but I'm not complaining one bit .


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 10, 2009)

Right now i'm taking it easy while i get a little better ( sick right now ) then ill go for some better clocks


----------



## inferKNOX (Dec 10, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Son of a Biscuit, So many Cooler to pic from, Id like to get one that will not block the 2 closest Ram Slots on the motherboard i selected earlier.
> 
> they are over at performancepcs



I'm also looking to get a new CPU Cooler. Want to get the ThermalRight TRUE Black 120, but can't figure out if the mounting brackets for AM3 allows one to orient it to face the back/front of the case instead of the PSU (ie top/bottom of the case). Any of you know?




I love my ZEROTherm Nirvana, but know I'm gonna cry when the CPU fan starts giving trouble, so better get rid of it ASAP. Also the contact surface of the Nirvana is smaller than that of the Phenom II, so I believe it's letting the CPU heat up far more than it should. Can anyone vouch for the TRUE, whether the Black or the original, that it got a wide enough contact surface to cover the whole Phenom II?
Gotta measure hard to make sure my case is wide enough to handle the TRUE Black's height!

@kevpc
My CPU acts exactly like yours. 3.7GHz stable at 1.3625V, 3.8GHz stable at... let's just say higher than I was willing to go due to temp spikes into _uncomfortable_ territory.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes you can do that with the true 120 but you need to get this bracket
http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/thermalright-amd-socket-am2-am2--am3-bolt-thru-kit-rev-2.html

I have mine going the other way and it blocks the first 2 DDr3 slots since i have tall ram sticks


----------



## inferKNOX (Dec 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Yes you can do that with the true 120 but you need to get this bracket
> http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/thermalright-amd-socket-am2-am2--am3-bolt-thru-kit-rev-2.html
> 
> I have mine going the other way and it blocks the first 2 DDr3 slots since i have tall ram sticks


Thanks for the info, but damn! I was hoping they'd include it in the packaging, coz although I can probably get the h/s here in Africa, a separate retention kit specially for it... unlikely. Here's the packaging with an AM3 bracket that only allows it to face up.:shadedshu




The other 2 are clearly for Intel sockets.

Is the contact surface of the TRUE larger than the Phenom II though?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes it will cover the cpu perfectly, it does come with the am3 bracket but its not the one you want if you want to rotate it so the air goes out the back of the pc


----------



## inferKNOX (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh my... can't even find the retention kit in UK (have a special operative ready to buy there, lol), nevermind in Africa. Looks like I'm gonna shed many a tear trying to get this kit. Either that or I'll have to make one... wouldn't know where to start though! 
Assassin48, any idea of a UK store w/ this?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 10, 2009)

inferKNOX said:


> Oh my... can't even find the retention kit in UK (have a special operative ready to buy there, lol), nevermind in Africa. Looks like I'm gonna shed many a tear trying to get this kit. Either that or I'll have to make one... wouldn't know where to start though!
> Assassin48, any idea of a UK store w/ this?



I believe the Thermalright Ultra-120 Black Edition - Revision C has the AM3 kit you want.

Ill look around for just the bracket


----------



## inferKNOX (Dec 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I believe the Thermalright Ultra-120 Black Edition - Revision C has the AM3 kit you want.
> 
> Ill look around for just the bracket



Are you positive that the Rev. C has one? If it does, I'll definitely just hunt for that. I'd much prefer an all in one package.
Thanks Assassin, you rock!
If I get the true black, I'll push my clocks up too, maybe even close to 4GHz (depending on the necessary voltage.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

ok guys. went 1 more step and got this:
occt large data set test
x18.5 + 1.4750v
idle = 37c/38c
load = 52c/53c
is the voltage too high to keep running with these settings? will i be better to go back to the x17.5 settings
occt large data set test
x17.5 + 1.3625v
idle = 36c
load = 48c
dont want to risk going x19. think the voltage will be too high, even if temps stay down. opinions please? must admit that i had no idea that changing the h/s would see such temp drops. amazing! must remember to take new one off when i change machine, ha ha. 
to Chicken Patty, do you still want a pic of cpuz here, even tho' image so big? let me know please. to you and Kei, what is this nb you're talking about? something else to change for better performance?


----------



## inferKNOX (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd say, you may want to OC a bit more, but as long as it's under 1.5V, just to see how good you can get it. 
It's not wise to keep it as an 24/7 OC, I'd say stick with the x17.5 or x18 for a 24/7 OC, but that's just me.
NB (NorthBridge) is what controls communications between you CPU, RAM & GPU. In these Phenoms it normally refers to the IMC (Integrated Memory Controller), which is what controls... you guessed it, your memory. Boosting it significantly improves performance.
Also boosting the HyperThreading (HT) Link speed will improve performance by increasing speed and bandwidth for communications between your CPU, RAM & GPU.
Look at my specs to see mine.

Correct me if I'm wrong anyone. After all, I was kevpc just a few months ago.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

hi inferKNOX. as i want to run the machine without keep changing things, do you think i will do any damage if i leave it as it is and just keep running it? the usual temp whilst converting a divx to dvd, moving files from 1 drive to another or burning disks seems to remain between 35c-40c. only time it has gone to the high 40's or low 50's is when running OCCT, i assume stressing all 4 cores at the same time? i have no clue as to the other stuff you're talking about apart from it being mentioned before. as far as you being me a few months ago? i doubt it. no one could be so o/c uninformed as me, ha ha. no knowledge is bliss, a lot is good but a litle is downright bl**dy dangerous! i am definitely in that class, lol


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

kevpc said:


> ok guys. went 1 more step and got this:
> occt large data set test
> x18.5 + 1.4750v
> idle = 37c/38c
> ...



Ok 3.7 Ghz at that voltage is not bad.  So we have achieved something so far.  So your temps are fine, everything is fine.  If you want to leave it like this for daily use, it's ok.  Remember stress testing will get your temps higher than anything else so there is probably very little chance the CPU will ever reach 52-53ºc again during everyday use.  You still have some room though.  I'm pretty sure you can get the 19X stable with the temps still under 58-60ºc.  Give it a shot 

The Northbridge is what inferknox said.  Sometimes at high clocks you might have to raise it's voltage a bit.  Do you have an option in your BIOS called "Northbridge" or "Northbridge Core?"  It is true that also raising the multiplier on the North Bridge helps performance greatly, I would say leave it alone for now, let's finish with the CPU speed first then we can guide you on how to tweak the system a bit further to optimize performance, how does that sound?


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

sounds good to me, Chicken Patty. if i try to raise to x19 and temps stay down, will any damage be done if voltage has to go to, say, 1.55v or more? 
getting a bit nervous if you are going to send me back to the bios to change something else. upping the multiplier and the vcore was bad enough lol!! what does the nb do? how does raising voltage on it help performance? what is this HT Link stuff that inferKNOX is talking about? dont know what they do. didn't know they could be changed or the advantages either.
was the cpuz pic helpful to you? sent mail to you because couldn't get through the link by your name. did you get it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

keV,

don't worry about changing anything for now.  Let's wai and see what Kei has to say on the Suggestion I made on the NB.   I would reccommend to run 1.5v at the most for daily use.  You can run 1.55v,  not like your CPU will fry two days later, but it's just not worth the exta 200-300 MHz at that voltage.

What mail did you send me?   The CPU-z did help, just gives me a better picture of your overclock for some reason


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

no probs. just happy that you guys are so ready to help me. really appreciate it. will keep checking to see what Kei has to say then
mail i sent was just to say 'hello' basically, and let you know that i had tried to get through your link here, but failed for some reason. if you didn't get it, dont worry. you can mail me if you want then keep in touch if easier. sure when i registered i allowed mails from members as well as mods. give it a try. on messenger atm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

That's what we are here for bro    Ill pm you my work email so you can contact me there, I am at work and can only post via iPhone like most of the posts you see from me in this thread.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

ok. thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

KeepKIddo posting here though, remember others here are willing to help too!


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

sure. wouldn't want to offend anyone. makes a real change to find people that post that they are helpful, then actually help.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 10, 2009)

Phenoms arent beginner friendly, really.... i enjoyed Intel more, regarding "ease of getting the number higher"

i believe your proc will do 1.488, 3.8ghz easily. but i also believe, this would be the end.
if you want more performance,you have, as CP stated, to raise the NB-Multiplier, and the NB-CPU,or NB-Core volts (they are the same,just differently named).
the NB is responsible for the biggest "on-chip memory", of the Phenom, the L3 cache.
if you want your system beeing "sharp,snappy or crisp", regarding its behaviour, this would be the next thing, you may want to try out


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

tnx, Velvet Wafer. am just waiting now for instructions as to where these bits are, how to change and by how much so i dont blow it up! ha ha to me, it's getting a bit scarey!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

keV, would it be possible for you to fill out a BIOS template for yor board?  Try googling for one.  This way you fill it out and we can tell you exactly what to change.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 10, 2009)

kevpc said:


> tnx, Velvet Wafer. am just waiting now for instructions as to where these bits are, how to change and by how much so i dont blow it up! ha ha to me, it's getting a bit scarey!



i really appreciate CPs template-idea!
then we will be much faster in helping you!
every bios is a little different, you know?


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

do you know if all the changes will be made in the same, basic, bios screen? got 2 tiny pic links if any help.  this is same board, but i had a 7750be chip on it at the time.
http://i35.tinypic.com/i2r3eq.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/11glik0.jpg


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 10, 2009)

kevpc said:


> do you know if all the changes will be made in the same, basic, bios screen? got 2 tiny pic links if any help.  this is same board, but i had a 7750be chip on it at the time.
> http://i35.tinypic.com/i2r3eq.jpg
> http://i37.tinypic.com/11glik0.jpg



its right there, in the first screen.
you need to adjust the multiplicator of the NB, its called CPU/NB Frequency for you.
stock should be 10, i adjusted mine to 12, for example. but start with 11, and then slowly raise the FSB Frequency... the mhz of the NB derive from it like in the following example:

200x11=2200mhz NB.
you can see it in the memory tab of CPU-Z.

the voltage you may have to adjust, is named CPU/NB Volts for you.

stock voltage should be between 1.1 and 1.2v
you theoretically should be able to raise it to about 1.3, but some procs tend to get instable if this voltage is too high. mine frequently crashes when more than 1.3 are applied,
but other people reported higher (1.35) and also lower (about 1.25) values. it depends from chip to chip. its sweetspot is probably between 1.2-and 1.3,usually

you should be able to take the NB to 2400mhz stable, but even up to 3000 are possible, depending on the quality of the chip (luck of the draw,again)

i hope you have a use for this info ;-)

P.S.
stability testing should be the same, and your voltage will also rise a little, dependant on the CPU/NB volts, you have given


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

wow. bit of luck with the pic i took, then ha ha. appreciate what you are saying here, Velvet Wafer, but lacking confidence to try it, i'm afraid. please dont kick me too hard, eh? gonna print your post so i can read and maybe change things when less worried. what concerns me is:

how do i know what the settings are atm?
as each setting is at auto atm, how do i get that setting back if needed?
what settings should i use for each if things go wrong?
do i have to change all of the different bits at the same time?
if not, which do i change?
does it matter which order they are changed?
will changeing 1 thing automatically change something else?
will changeing any of these new bits upset or affect the changes already made to the cpu multiplier and/or voltage?
now does it show that i'm worried? sorry


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

keV, default value for the NB voltage is usually the first option after AUTO.   Leave it on autofor now.  The NB I a multiplier of your bus speed.  If your bus speed is 200 and your NB is running at 2000mhz that gives your NB a multi of 10x.  11x NB multi would set the NB to run at 2200MHz.  For now you can try 11x without changing the voltage.  It'll give you a nice boost without raising CPU speed or voltage 



Thanks for chipping in velvet


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty, when you say 'bus speed' i assume you are talking about 'FSB Frequency'? atm that is [200]. also leave the NB voltage on auto.
Velvet Wafer, you said the CPU/NB Frequency is also called the NB multiplier. ie to increase the NB multiplier, change the CPU/NB Frequency from 'AUTO', which should be 10 atm. according to cpuz, it is 2006.7 ish MHz. if i up the NB multiplier (CPU/NB Frequency) to 11, will i see an auto increase in the FSB Frequency from [200]?
after i make the change from auto to 11 for the CPU/NB Frequency, will i have to run OCCT again to check stability?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2009)

kevpc said:


> Chicken Patty, when you say 'bus speed' i assume you are talking about 'FSB Frequency'? atm that is [200]. also leave the NB voltage on auto.
> Velvet Wafer, you said the CPU/NB Frequency is also called the NB multiplier. ie to increase the NB multiplier, change the CPU/NB Frequency from 'AUTO', which should be 10 atm. according to cpuz, it is 2006.7 ish MHz. if i up the NB multiplier (CPU/NB Frequency) to 11, will i see an auto increase in the FSB Frequency from [200]?
> after i make the change from auto to 11 for the CPU/NB Frequency, will i have to run OCCT again to check stability?



Try to leave you NB alone. Get the CPU stable with upping the multi-first. AMD cpus OC different than Intels.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

suggested that, but if he wants to give the NB a shot then why not.   But I do indeed suggest leaving it alone for now.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

atm with the settings used, all seems to be good. maybe i'll try x19 multiplier, maybe not. my only concern with things how they are atm, is the big jump i had to use for the cpu voltage when going from x17.5 (1.3625v) to x18.5 (1.4375v) to keep stability. i think i will have to go to 1.5v at least if i raise the multiplier again, so wondering whether that increase is worth it? the guys are just trying to get machine a bit 'snapier' as they put it, for me. all input is welcome tho', so many tnx. can i suggest to discuss between yourselves as to what will be best, before i get totally confused, lol??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

keV.   Finish off the CPU first.   Not disagreeing with velvet, but obviously you are not very experienced so doin one thing at a time will help you learn and identify how each individual component overclocks/functions.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> keV.   Finish off the CPU first.   Not disagreeing with velvet, but obviously you are not very experienced so doin one thing at a time will help you learn and identify how each individual component overclocks/functions.



I agree. Messing with the NB volts without deep knowledge of OCing is begging for problems. Ive been on TPU for three years and its still uncharted territory for me. I can do it and get it stable all day long. However I have no in depth knowledge on how it works. Anyway the multi is all you need to adjust.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, once he finds a stable daily clock, he can focus on raising the north bridge and further tweaking the system.   At that point he can even drop the multi a bit and raise the FSB to get ev a snnapier feeling to it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, once he finds a stable daily clock, he can focus on raising the north bridge and further tweaking the system.   At that point he can even drop the multi a bit and raise the FSB to get ev a snnapier feeling to it.



Thats what I did on my 720. But my timings were so low I didn't want to mess with the NB to much. Look at them now. 

Anyway that brings me to an idea. AMD CPU love low timings. You will get a lot more "snap" if you lower those puppies.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

going with the cpu multiplier only then guys. totally agree with you that it was heading towards complete confusion time for me. showing my ignorance yet again, what 'timings' you refering to TheMailMan78? another new term for me. sorry for the mix up. didn't mean earlier that i wanted to alter the NB settings. just meant that if you needed me to alter, was prepared to try. happy with the cpu multiplier and voltage atm, although this 'timings' option has gotten me curious. back if i can get to x19 stable, so may be a while


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

keV,


Mailman meant Memory timings (RAM Timings).   But don't worry now, that's part of the tweaking fun once you got your CPU dialed in    However, it also depends on your RAM.  If you got shit RAM, you won't be able to lower your timings much if any.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> keV,
> 
> 
> Mailman meant Memory timings (RAM Timings).   But don't worry now, that's part of the tweaking fun once you got your CPU dialed in    However, it also depends on your RAM.  If you got shit RAM, you won't be able to lower your timings much if any.



CP is right. Lets stay with the multi for now.


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2009)

Be careful when overclocking the northbridge. My motherboard likes to give it too much voltage when OC'd. For any NB frequency under 3000mhz, you shouldn't really need more than 1.35v. Mine is currently at 2750mhz 1.275v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks mailman 

keep us posted Kevin.




Where is Kei????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Don't worry erocker, we are here to help him keep his MB from frying lol.   When the time comes well help him set the voltages manually and stuff


----------



## Kei (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks mailman
> 
> keep us posted Kevin.
> 
> ...



Kei has been in the trenches all night with old school greatness.  It's not a full 9850, but still it's half of one. I'm working on one of my roomie's rigs with an Athlon X2 7750 (Kuma B3) trying to make it not suck up so much damn power and be faster to boot lol. It's got my 'old' 4850 512Mb card in it (already done loads of power saving on that) and 2Gb of 800Mhz A-data 'budget' ram in it.

This ram isn't quite as budget as we thought it would be though, I took it up to 980Mhz on the STOCK 1.8v which still has me scratching my head....and wanting to buy budget ram lol. 

The processor was pretty much stuck at between 2.8-2.9Ghz using the 1.30v stock level although it did boot 3Ghz at the same voltage, but BSOD'd before getting into windows 7. 2.9Ghz even BSOD'd after a while. And then.....I learned the wonders of ACC and the wonderful SB750! I enabled the Hybrid EC for the ACC in the bios (whichever one that is) and turned ACC on auto.

I've been running at 3.055Ghz for the last hour doing alllll sorts of benching and testing on 1.184v!!!!!  I haven't tested any higher yet, decided to check the forums and see what was going on and here you guys post like 50 messages in a single night lol.

CP, when I'm done I'm gonna post the wPrime results from this processor too!

Thanks to ALL that have replied in my absence for all the useful information to kev. You guys I am proud to call family. 
========================================================

kev, I stand by what the others have recommended regarding doing a single thing at a time so keep on that path please. After you've finished the cpu multiplier testing I believe it will be time to move over to the Northbridge testing (which is the 2nd most important clock for a Phenom) which brings large gains in speed and responsiveness.

I don't believe that it will be worth it to achieve 19x if you have to go higher on the voltage than you already are now. With the other tools you have to make things faster (northbridge, memory, etc.) you will be able to be faster than if you just achieved 3.8Ghz anyway while using less power and heat. I DO HOWEVER want you to try the 19x just to see if it does work at all, because we may revisit it later on during other testing and have it work out better.

Once you've finished the cpu multiplier testing I recommend knocking the cpu multi down again to the stock level, and then testing the Northbridge to find the max clock (not worried about the performance) that doesn't take large voltage (1.3v+), and then work on combining the higher cpu clock with the higher northbridge clock.

After that....we'll cross that bridge when you get there. 

So far though 

Kei

(the Phenom series as was stated is NOT a beginner or even moderate level overclocker friendly platform, there are so many things that you have to pay attention to and get to work together so...this knowledge will go a loooong way with you in the future)


----------



## Kei (Dec 10, 2009)

Ah kev, that option I was talking about a while ago called 'Processor Downcore' would've been seen near the bottom in this screenshot you took.

http://i37.tinypic.com/11glik0.jpg

Since I don't see it I'm assuming that somehow they decided not to put it on your board......unless maybe you're using an older bios that is. (which might explain other things too...) Anyway you should be able to find 'HIDDEN' options in the BIOS by hitting the F4 key and other options will show up for you.

No real need to change them now, but do it just so you can see what's there and if you have any questions about them as usual feel free to ask. 

Please let us know which BIOS version you're on right now as well if you can. Easiest way to find that is to open CPU-Z and click the tab that says Mainboard (Motherboard - non tech term). In the second set of blocks you'll see BIOS and it will say Version and Date there. Thanks

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 10, 2009)

kevpc said:


> wow. bit of luck with the pic i took, then ha ha. appreciate what you are saying here, Velvet Wafer, but lacking confidence to try it, i'm afraid. please dont kick me too hard, eh? gonna print your post so i can read and maybe change things when less worried. what concerns me is:
> 
> how do i know what the settings are atm?
> as each setting is at auto atm, how do i get that setting back if needed?
> ...


dont worry, you wont fry anything, and as long as you only mildly overclock the NB (2200-2500 mhz), chanches are very little you will suffer from instability, if the voltage is sufficient. it will also only produce a little percentage of heat, compared to the main voltage.
you will need to raise the volts first of course, before upping the NB multiplicator




Chicken Patty said:


> keV, default value for the NB voltage is usually the first option after AUTO.   Leave it on autofor now.  The NB I a multiplier of your bus speed.  If your bus speed is 200 and your NB is running at 2000mhz that gives your NB a multi of 10x.  11x NB multi would set the NB to run at 2200MHz.  For now you can try 11x without changing the voltage.  It'll give you a nice boost without raising CPU speed or voltage
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for chipping in velvet


thanks for adding the information, he also needed




Kei said:


> kev, I stand by what the others have recommended regarding doing a single thing at a time so keep on that path please. After you've finished the cpu multiplier testing I believe it will be time to move over to the Northbridge testing (which is the 2nd most important clock for a Phenom) which brings large gains in speed and responsiveness.
> 
> I don't believe that it will be worth it to achieve 19x if you have to go higher on the voltage than you already are now. With the other tools you have to make things faster (northbridge, memory, etc.) you will be able to be faster than if you just achieved 3.8Ghz anyway while using less power and heat. I DO HOWEVER want you to try the 19x just to see if it does work at all, because we may revisit it later on during other testing and have it work out better.
> 
> ...



you said everything, i wanted to say. nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Looking forward to the results kei, thanks for checking in and givig you opinion.  I believe keV has decided to go with 200*18.5 for a speed of 3700MHz.  Too much voltage for 19x.


I think we should get him started  on finding out the max NB clocks.  Any ideas.  I'll shoot him a detailed email now .


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

ok. so i tried the x19 multiplier and upped the voltage to 1.5125 from 1.4750 with x18.5 but still kept bsod. didn't think it was worth going further so back at the x18.5 settings. so what do you want me to try now chaps? slowly and precisely please guys. sure you have seen how easily i get confused, lol. was just writing post, CP. you beat me to it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Muahahahaha.  And I'm on the phone


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

hey Kei. you ok? bios info you asked for is: bios version 1501 (latest as far as i know)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Kev,


Check your emails, hurry hurry!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Sometimes the later BIOS is not always best.  When I had th same board as kei, my favorite BIOS was the 0403.   They had released about two more BIOS'es after that and 0403 worked the best for me.   Let's see what Kei has to say on that BIOS version.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

ok. my friend did the update a week ago, at my request, because it was supposed to give better compatibility with x4 chips, or so i read.


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Right now i'm taking it easy while i get a little better ( sick right now ) then ill go for some better clocks
> 
> ][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Kei (Dec 10, 2009)

kevpc said:


> hey Kei. you ok? bios info you asked for is: bios version 1501 (latest as far as i know)



Yep, I'm great thanks for asking. Just been up allllll night workin on this computer (I did sleep at least 6hrs of course) so my head is in 'game on' mode. 

Thanks for posting the bios version



Chicken Patty said:


> Let's see what Kei has to say on that BIOS version.



I approve of this message. 


Kei <--- dork

(latest Athlon Kuma result attatched testing at stock volts 1.3 now...there's gonna be some people pissed at me on the dual core wPrime leaderboard lol)


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

Kei, how the hell do you get those little thumb nail images? and how do you add them to your posts? just curious mate, ha ha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

When you are posting, below the box there is an option to upload thumbnails.  I believe that is how you do it.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

saw the 'insert image' option CP, you mean that? problem is getting the images small enough. the one i posted earlier is massive! lol. just trying to save space, that's all. anyway. back in a bit. gonna do the profile thing then try to find the NB options.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

I might be away from the forums for a while, but there are plenty of great peeps here ready to help


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

ok CP. many tnx for help today. i know there are plenty of good guys here. so, next bit of info i need is :
i changed the CPU/NB Frequency from AUTO (x10) TO x11. cpuz tells me now that it has gone up to 2207.5ish. however, unsure as to whether i have to change the CPU/NB voltage or the NB voltage. dont want to go wrong. also, do you know how many decimal places i can use ie 1.1 or 1.11 or 1.111 or 1.1111 or maybe more?


----------



## Kei (Dec 10, 2009)

kev, the option for the thumbnail images isn't the 'insert image' that you're talking about....scroll down further when you're doing a post and you'll see the "manage attatchments" option which is where you upload your images and it'll do the thumbnails for you. 

now then, Northbridge stuff...keep on going with the stock voltage (1.100v) first until it proves to be unstable, then up the voltage a little until it stabilizes. The voltage you're looking for is the CPU/NB voltage which will be shown as numbers such as 1.100 and such. The other option is different and will give you options like 1.10v and such which isn't what we're trying to work with right now.

keep up the good work 

Kei

(Athlon X2 Kuma update: workin on final stability setup for the stock heatsink and then switching it up for the much better PII 955 heatsink to keep it even cooler)


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

tnx Kei. found it. it's under the advanced option. will give it a go later. being thick again. 'keep on going with the stock voltage (1.100v) first until it proves to be unstable, then up the voltage a little until it stabilizes.' explain please? am i supposed to be changing something else, then if things go wrong, up the CPU/NB voltage? can it be changed in small amounts, such as from 1.100v to 1.101, or to 1.105 or some other amount?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2009)

dang voltage MISERS 
Kei your a bad influence to the o/c'r hehehe

Well I must say Im running 3.4ghz @ 1.20v set in the bios and have the NB running 2400+ mhz so Dam You Kei!!! 

Oh  and I WILL NOT DOWNCORE damit


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2009)

From what I have found is 1.10 nb volts is stable up to around 2400mhz and 1.20v for 2800+ nb... running 4+ghz... so tiny bumps is all it needs


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 10, 2009)

kevpc said:


> tnx Kei. found it. it's under the advanced option. will give it a go later. being thick again. 'keep on going with the stock voltage (1.100v) first until it proves to be unstable, then up the voltage a little until it stabilizes.' explain please? am i supposed to be changing something else, then if things go wrong, up the CPU/NB voltage? can it be changed in small amounts, such as from 1.100v to 1.101, or to 1.105 or some other amount?



if you up the multiplier of the NB (or alternatively, raising the fsb,for finetuning), it will start to crash on boot, or after a few seconds to hours in stability tests, if it manages to boot.
you can up the voltage in 0.125 steps,like 1.2875, 1.3, 1.3125 try to  up it one to two notches, if you encounter instability after upping the nb multiplier


----------



## Kei (Dec 10, 2009)

kevpc said:


> tnx Kei. found it. it's under the advanced option. will give it a go later. being thick again. 'keep on going with the stock voltage (1.100v) first until it proves to be unstable, then up the voltage a little until it stabilizes.' explain please? am i supposed to be changing something else, then if things go wrong, up the CPU/NB voltage? can it be changed in small amounts, such as from 1.100v to 1.101, or to 1.105 or some other amount?



kev, you're fine doing what you're doing right now. Just keep raising the Northbridge multiplier until you can't get it stable anymore without changing the voltage from stock. The stock voltage is 1.100v (which is what Auto will set it to) and I believe the next adjustment upwards would be 1.125v or something like that. My system is unplugged right now so I can't really tell you as I'm using the Athlon X2 setup right now and it's on a Gigabyte ugly colored board lol.

Hope that makes my sometimes cryptic speech clearer. 

Kei


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

tnx VW and Kei. so far all i have done is raise the CPU/NB multiplier from x10 to x11, but i didn't stress test it with OCCT. do you guys want me to do that and if all ok, up the multiplier again to  x12, then test again and so on? when i cant get machine to boot (assume i'll still be able to get in to bios? dont want to have to start taking out cmos battery or changing jumpers on the mobo), up the CPU/NB voltage, rather than drop the CPU/NB multiplier?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

kevpc said:


> tnx VW and Kei. so far all i have done is raise the CPU/NB multiplier from x10 to x11, but i didn't stress test it with OCCT. do you guys want me to do that and if all ok, up the multiplier again to  x12, then test again and so on? when i cant get machine to boot (assume i'll still be able to get in to bios? dont want to have to start taking out cmos battery or changing jumpers on the mobo), up the CPU/NB voltage, rather than drop the CPU/NB multiplier?



yes go ahead and do that.  Stress test with it at x11 and default voltage which is 1.1v.   Then if OCCT passes try x12.  once OCCT fails or the computer BSOD's or what not, then increase the voltage one notch at a time.  Remember how you did with the CPU?  Same thing here.  Only that you are overclocking the NB this time and not the CPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

I have 52 posts today alone.  Mind you I just got home from work, meaning about 50 were from the iphone    Informative posts while at it!

Well I am counting for the 10th, meaning whatever I posted after midnight last night from my PC counts too!  So I say about 25 from the iphone today


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have 52 posts today alone.  Mind you I just got home from work, meaning about 50 were from the iphone    Informative posts while at it!
> 
> Well I am counting for the 10th, meaning whatever I posted after midnight last night from my PC counts too!  So I say about 25 from the iphone today



I.I.I.I Internet! addiction!
dont rock the forums too hard


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

well, that went good. failed after 3 minutes at x11, so gonna up the CPU/NB voltage a notch and try again. back soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I.I.I.I Internet! addiction!
> dont rock the forums too hard



Don't worry I won't  



kevpc said:


> well, that went good. failed after 3 minutes at x11, so gonna up the CPU/NB voltage a notch and try again. back soon



No problem.  Bump it up the next notch and try again till it's stable


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't worry I won't
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.  Bump it up the next notch and try again till it's stable



youre sure ?

i know the need to "answer"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> youre sure ?
> 
> i know the need to "answer"



I rock it in a good way bro


----------



## kevpc (Dec 10, 2009)

checked in bios again and found that the CPU/NB voltage starts at 0.8000v and goes up by 0.0125v per click. so assumed info from everyone meant it started at 1.1000v and have upped it to 1.1125v. also the NB voltage starts at 1.10v and goes up by 0.10v each click. not touched that. will try again 2moro and post back. night all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

kevpc said:


> checked in bios again and found that the CPU/NB voltage starts at 0.8000v and goes up by 0.0125v per click. so assumed info from everyone meant it started at 1.1000v and have upped it to 1.1125v. also the NB voltage starts at 1.10v and goes up by 0.10v each click. not touched that. will try again 2moro and post back. night all



Try leaving the CPU/NB on auto and changing the one that says NB voltage only.  Set it at 1.1v and try OCCT again.

I


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

alright so i got bored and was playing with the newest version of AMD overdrive and i noticed that no matter what settings i change even if its just a 1mhz bump on hte FSB amd overdrive will clock my PCIe bus from 100mhz up to 143mhz on its own without ask me or without me touching it im not very happy about it as i can get 40 runs linX stable at 3.8ghz with a 2200mhz NB but i dont dare do any gaming with the PCIe frequency so high. any thoughts?

actually wheres erocker he uses AMD overdrive lol maybe he knows whats up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> alright so i got bored and was playing with the newest version of AMD overdrive and i noticed that no matter what settings i change even if its just a 1mhz bump on hte FSB amd overdrive will clock my PCIe bus from 100mhz up to 143mhz on its own without ask me or without me touching it im not very happy about it as i can get 40 runs linX stable at 3.8ghz with a 2200mhz NB but i dont dare do any gaming with the PCIe frequency so high. any thoughts?
> 
> actually wheres erocker he uses AMD overdrive lol maybe he knows whats up



Theres an option in the BIOS that when enabled it caused that when I had my AMD rig.  Disabling fixed that.  Dammit its been like almost two years   can't remember.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

thats why i need erocker i need that bus locked if i cant have my damn 3.8ghz from the damned bios ill get it software wise when i need the extra boost granted i still cant understand why i can be THAT stable and it wont boot with those settings i want this 940be to sing like she use to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> thats why i need erocker i need that bus locked if i cant have my damn 3.8ghz from the damned bios ill get it software wise when i need the extra boost granted i still cant understand why i can be THAT stable and it wont boot with those settings i want this 940be to sing like she use to



I think it's called "Auto Express"


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't actually use Overdrive for overclocking, just to check timings, temps, voltages, etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> I don't actually use Overdrive for overclocking, just to check timings, temps, voltages, etc.



overclocking in the BIOS is my favorite.  Although overclocking in windows has certain advantages.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

ive never seen auto express  guess ill have to dig around for it but i dont ever remember seeing it

any ideas on why i cant boot at similar bios settings? considering 40 runs of LinX is rather extreme and intell only advises 20 runs so considering stability dosent seem to be an issue i can't figure out why i cant get it to boot


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ive never seen auto express  guess ill have to dig around for it but i dont ever remember seeing it
> 
> any ideas on why i cant boot at similar bios settings? considering 40 runs of LinX is rather extreme and intell only advises 20 runs so considering stability dosent seem to be an issue i can't figure out why i cant get it to boot



*cough*
and wherefore do i up to 150 runs? 20 runs can only build up marginal heat,in comparance
i use bios for trivial voltages, and timings. (also nb multi)
i use k10stat for everything else,htt i change with fox one (foxconn tool,like it very much)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

all i know is the cpu is rock stable i use linX mostly but prime is fine F@H runs with no issue etc id test a game but that 143mhz PCIe frequency scares the hell out of me since my MSI K9n platinum sli mcp 570 board fried the bottom PCIe slot at 110mhz. and 40 runs gets me up to 56'c at 3.8ghz within 4 runs and it stays there F@H i top out at 53'c  last time i ran prime or OCCT i was under 55'c as well if memory serves me right. im just going to have to accept my gigabyte board is a dud overclocker  as far as bios goes which dosent really make sense

theres a few other oddities as well i guess ill give gigabyte a shout and see if they actually respond


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

I think auto express is on ASUS boards. 

So you cannot boot at the stable settings in windows?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

correct i can get 3.8ghz stable in windows but i cant boot at those settings no matter what voltages or timings i use and using those settings in windows isnt an options since the PCIe bus jumps to 143mhz  up from 100mhz which is WAY to high. i just cant win with his generation of AMD hardware. i make good ground at first but over time it all falls apart lol the chip has more in it then what the bios will let me have


also im tired of removing both my gpus to remove the cmoss battery to reset the bios


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> correct i can get 3.8ghz stable in windows but i cant boot at those settings no matter what voltages or timings i use and using those settings in windows isnt an options since the PCIe bus jumps to 143mhz  up from 100mhz which is WAY to high. i just cant win with his generation of AMD hardware. i make good ground at first but over time it all falls apart lol the chip has more in it then what the bios will let me have
> 
> 
> also im tired of removing both my gpus to remove the cmoss battery to reset the bios


turn auto express off bro and if you need to experiment with it set it manually to 125 MAX


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> *cough*
> and wherefore do i up to 150 runs? 20 runs can only build up marginal heat,in comparance
> i use bios for trivial voltages, and timings. (also nb multi)
> i use k10stat for everything else,htt i change with fox one (foxconn tool,like it very much)


K10stat is for cheaters imo..... real clocks come from setting the hardware settings in bios.... hell I can clock 4.5ghz using K-stat but I betcha dont know if it's on a single core or all cores.... K10stat for the honest hard core clockers is good for on the fly clocking but I never trust any body that shows a clock with it running


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> turn auto express off bro and if you need to experiment with it set it manually to 125 MAX



does he have auto express though?  I already told him to disable it, says he doesn't remember seeing it in the BIOS.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

my gigabyte board dosent have auto express and i already locked the board at 100mhz PCIe but Amd overdrive will still overclock the PCIe frequency all on its own so im still right where i started

and i just booted to make sure   theres no auto express im basically stuck at 3.4ghz with no way to go higher except via software but thats not viable either im not about to burn out a PCIe slot or fry a 5850 with a 143mhz PCIe bus


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> my gigabyte board dosent have auto express and i already locked the board at 100mhz PCIe but Amd overdrive will still overclock the PCIe frequency all on its own so im still right where i started



hmm, mind sharing some BIOS settings with us?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> my gigabyte board dosent have auto express and i already locked the board at 100mhz PCIe but Amd overdrive will still overclock the PCIe frequency all on its own so im still right where i started


imo I think AOD is making false readings on the pci-e
just trust the bios.....


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> K10stat is for cheaters imo..... real clocks come from setting the hardware settings in bios.... hell I can clock 4.5ghz using K-stat but I betcha dont know if it's on a single core or all cores.... K10stat for the honest hard core clockers is good for on the fly clocking but I never trust any body that shows a clock with it running



i also can downclock 2 cores in AOD...k10stat just isnt bugged as hell,because of this, its COOL and regarding the 4.5 ghz: Screen or it didnt happen


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

i can set all voltages and my board is well documented id post pics but all i have is a webcam kinda hard to record the bios and its settings but seems 3.7-3.8 is the norm for my board and its predecessor with the 940 and considering my 940 is rock stable in windows at 3.8 something is going haywire somewhere


----------



## Kei (Dec 11, 2009)

kevpc said:


> tnx VW and Kei. so far all i have done is raise the CPU/NB multiplier from x10 to x11, but i didn't stress test it with OCCT. do you guys want me to do that and if all ok, up the multiplier again to  x12, then test again and so on? when i cant get machine to boot (assume i'll still be able to get in to bios? dont want to have to start taking out cmos battery or changing jumpers on the mobo), up the CPU/NB voltage, rather than drop the CPU/NB multiplier?



kev, one of my favorite things about ASUS boards these days is that it's almost 'impossible' to have to worry about clearing the cmos or using the jumpers. Unless you pick a setting that's so far out in left field (or something you already deep down KNEW wouldn't work anyway) you won't have that problem even if you pick a setting that won't run.

If you get something that won't run, all you have to do is hit reset and press the Delete key 2 or 3 times and it will boot right up and tell you it had an error please check your settings. Then just change what you did last time and it's fine, you can also do the same thing by turning the machine off and holding the 'Insert' key while you power it on. Problem fixed again. 



fullinfusion said:


> imo I think AOD is making false readings on the pci-e
> just trust the bios.....



I also believe that AOD is just not giving your the proper clock for the PCI-E. I'm using a Gigabyte board today and it does not come equiped with Auto Xpress (which clocks to 124Mhz on the dot on my last few machines) so that's not the issue.

If you can find another program (Everest perhaps?) to look at the PCI-E clock and see if it matches or denies the AOD reading. AOD still has a few bugs floating around like the voltages that don't always show right so I wouldn't be surprised if this was one of them.

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i also can downclock 2 cores in AOD...k10stat just isnt bugged as hell,because of this, its COOL and regarding the 4.5 ghz: Screen or it didnt happen


gimme a bit and im sure i can clock ONE SINGLE core to 4.5 with the 3 other cores on stock settings long enough to paint a screenie and make every one believe its on all cores .... Im not saying you, but I know how K10-Stat works bro so don't get your back up.... its all good


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> gimme a bit and im sure i can clock ONE SINGLE core to 4.5 with the 3 other cores on stock settings long enough to paint a screenie and make every one believe its on all cores .... Im not saying you, but I know how K10-Stat works bro so don't get your back up.... its all good



im interested.... i tried this trick before, to reach high frequency... it gave me a max of 100 mhz more. i now want to see, what you may achieve


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

guess i need to get everest then -_-


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

also should I also mention CPU-Z...... you can have one core clocked to beat hell and get it validated..... But how many cores does it show? ....... It only validates core #1.... so as for the other cores...... only the dude sitting there knows the real truth..... god we need a program that shows all cores...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im interested.... i tried this trick before, to reach high frequency... it gave me a max of 100 mhz more. i now want to see, what you may achieve


Velvet as mush as I respect your comments and views Im not going to play that game....it's all or nothing on all cores k!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

I will however show 4+ghz at 26c


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Velvet as mush as I respect your comments and views Im not going to play that game....it's all or nothing on all cores k!



I also respect you, and i love your loop
why are you shy?
dont you want to play a game with me, i supposedly would win?
i nearly rofled during loling!

wanna play the "open window" game instead ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I also respect you, and i love your loop
> why are you shy?
> dont you want to play a game with me, i supposedly would win?


Thank you and 
Not tonight bro..... mabey tomorrow k.
Ask Kei the last time me and another got into a match,,,,,, a cpu high voltage pissn match lol..... the player gave up hehe


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

Im just tired and been fighting winter storms with very little sleep bro.... tonight is just whine down time....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

alright 3.4ghz at 1.375volts stable trying 3.6 now also seems just have everest running in the background has stopped AMD overdrive from freaking out
trying 3.6 at 1.375volts now


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> alright 3.4ghz at 1.375volts stable trying 3.6 now also seems just have everest running in the background has stopped AMD overdrive from freaking out


I was freaking out about my psu not pumping out the propper 12v to the rig..... every program shower low volts till I ran Everest.... Everest showed me what the bios was showing..... so all in all trust the bios and the software that runs the same if not the closest....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

3.6ghz at 1.375volts stable and that is a speed that i cannot boot into windows at it absolutely refuses to do so
 going for 3.7ghz now at 1.4volts max temp was 55'c last i new 940be max safe temp was 62'c so ive got a bit of room left and my ambiet temps are high
alright 3.7 at 1.4volts failed but not in the usual sense windows sounds and etc were there but i lost video signal im guessing i gotta pump more volts

well it seems these new bios suck compared to the F5 bios 3.7ghz is unstable at 1.47 volts i could hit 3.7ghz at 1.44volts with F5 guess ill have to change to the F5 bios and try again either that or try and get 3.6ghz stable id be happy with 3.6ghz bootable


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 3.6ghz at 1.375volts stable and that is a speed that i cannot boot into windows at it absolutely refuses to do so
> going for 3.7ghz now at 1.4volts max temp was 55'c last i new 940be max safe temp was 62'c so ive got a bit of room left and my ambiet temps are high
> alright 3.7 at 1.4volts failed but not in the usual sense windows sounds and etc were there but i lost video signal im guessing i gotta pump more volts
> 
> well it seems these new bios suck compared to the F5 bios 3.7ghz is unstable at 1.47 volts i could hit 3.7ghz at 1.44volts with F5 guess ill have to change to the F5 bios and try again either that or try and get 3.6ghz stable id be happy with 3.6ghz bootable



that sounds like your psu is too weak... if windows sounds are still there, it should be a crash of the VGA?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that sounds like your psu is too weak... if windows sounds are still there, it should be a crash of the VGA?



he should measure the voltages on it, a 750W should be more than enough though.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2009)

That PCP&C 750 should be more than he needs. It would be rated as a 900w psu from a lesser manufacturer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That PCP&C 750 should be more than he needs. It would be rated as a 900w psu from a lesser manufacturer.



Yep.  Makes me wonder why the heck mine failed.  Must have been the power outages.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep.  Makes me wonder why the heck mine failed.  Must have been the power outages.



times tooth gnaws on every part. it can happen to the best part, that it will die one day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> times tooth gnaws on every part. it can happen to the best part, that it will die one day.



  It was too young!


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 11, 2009)

I wanna RMA my X4 920 but... if I do that I would be left w/o a PC for 1-3 weeks... Its showing rather severe signs of degredation... and I haven't even been putting more than 1.45V through it...  Its so bad it takes 1.45V for stock clocks... :-(
Its been at 1.375V for 3.4Ghz 24/7.
Now its at stock with 1.45V anything less and it BSODs.

Anyone got a crappy AM2 CPU that I could borrow? lol.   My 939 rig is being used by my mother..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Flyordie, that sure sounds like degredation to me.  Sorry bro, I don't even have a AMD rig in my house right now


----------



## kevpc (Dec 11, 2009)

mornin' all. away we go again, then, ha ha. so, machine running ok atm with the CPU/NB multiplier at x11. gonna go for the x12 and up CPU/NB voltage if needed to get stable again. a bit confused by ur comment CP. sorry. what is difference between CPU/NB voltage and NB voltage? wondering why you suggest going back to AUTO for CPU/NB voltage, then changing NB voltage only. can try it no prob but until you get back to me will up the CPU/NB multiplier and CPU/NB voltage as needed.
hey Kei. tnx for the info about the cmos battery etc. again, learnt something else. if you want me to try something different, let me know, eh? otherwise, i'll go with above info.
now to be a real pain. all that i am trying atm is upping speed at the expense of increasing voltages, right? would it be a sensible alternative to go backwards a little and slow down to around 3.4 gig cpu and drop voltages? could put CPU/NB multiplier and CPU/NB voltage back to AUTO or whatever settings you guys think would be worth it. it seems from reading here that overclocking is not just about getting a machine faster, but is also about making a machine stable whilst using less power and faster as well. am i reading things correctly or way off the mark?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

kevpc said:


> mornin' all. away we go again, then, ha ha. so, machine running ok atm with the CPU/NB multiplier at x11. gonna go for the x12 and up CPU/NB voltage if needed to get stable again. a bit confused by ur comment CP. sorry. what is difference between CPU/NB voltage and NB voltage? wondering why you suggest going back to AUTO for CPU/NB voltage, then changing NB voltage only. can try it no prob but until you get back to me will up the CPU/NB multiplier and CPU/NB voltage as needed.
> hey Kei. tnx for the info about the cmos battery etc. again, learnt something else. if you want me to try something different, let me know, eh? otherwise, i'll go with above info.
> now to be a real pain. all that i am trying atm is upping speed at the expense of increasing voltages, right? would it be a sensible alternative to go backwards a little and slow down to around 3.4 gig cpu and drop voltages? could put CPU/NB multiplier and CPU/NB voltage back to AUTO or whatever settings you guys think would be worth it. it seems from reading here that overclocking is not just about getting a machine faster, but is also about making a machine stable whilst using less power and faster as well. am i reading things correctly or way off the mark?



Good morning Kev and everyone else, 

Don't worry.  Continue as Kei indicated.  What do you have your CPU/NB voltage set at now for x11?

As far as overclocking, that's a decision you'll have to make.  For example,  every CPU has a sweet spot where it'll overclock with minimal voltage adjustments.  In your case that was up to about 3.5 GHz.  Once it passes that sweet spot for any speed adjustment it starts taking a lot more voltage to stabilize the system.  

Example:  I'll use my computer so that I can give you actual numbers.

My stock voltage is 1.200v.  I can do 3.8 Ghz @ about 1.18v.  4Ghz @ about 1.200v.  But to do 4.3 GHz I need 1.340v.  So I jumped .140v for only 300 MHz.  So for daily use it's really not worth running 4.3 Ghz, when you can run just 300 MHz less at default voltage. 

So you just have to find a balance of power consumption and performance.  I hope you understand.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 11, 2009)

hi CP. for the CPU/NB multiplier set at x11, CPU/NB voltage was 1.1250v. when i tried x12, went up to 1.1750v and still got bsod, so back tracked to x11 again. if i go back to the x17.5 multiplier for the cpu and voltage of 1.3625, will i also have to back track with the cpu/nb multiplier and cpu/nb voltage and use AUTO as before, or leave them where they are now?
do you think it is worth going down even further and see what voltage i can away with using at stock cpu multiplier of x16? although that must surely defeat the object of o/c anyway?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

You can drop your overclock to something more conservative but you can still raise your multiplier for the NB.  The 17.5 multiplier is a good daily overclock.  You can try that and try to stabilize the NB at x12.   System should feel very responsive like that.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 11, 2009)

tnx for that CP. will give it a try. ignorance again. didn't realise that all the things i'm changing affect each other so much. ie, that cpu voltage affects cpu/nb voltage and so on. how high do you think i should go with the cpu/nb voltage before reverting to x11?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

keV,


Try up to 1.3v on the NB.  Over that temps on the NB itself might get a bit high etc.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

kevpc said:


> hi CP. for the CPU/NB multiplier set at x11, CPU/NB voltage was 1.1250v. when i tried x12, went up to 1.1750v and still got bsod, so back tracked to x11 again. if i go back to the x17.5 multiplier for the cpu and voltage of 1.3625, will i also have to back track with the cpu/nb multiplier and cpu/nb voltage and use AUTO as before, or leave them where they are now?
> do you think it is worth going down even further and see what voltage i can away with using at stock cpu multiplier of x16? although that must surely defeat the object of o/c anyway?



you can use up to 1.3 cpu-nb... you never even touched above 1.2, 12x multi wont run with so low volts normally


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, he just needed to bump the volts up a bit more.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 11, 2009)

was worried in case i upped voltage too much. anyway. got there but concerned now that temp too high. for the CPU/NB x12 setting to be stable, had to put the voltage to 1.2250v. temp now goes to 57c. back to x11 or what?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2009)

so i got this setup atm, what would be the best settings for lets say a 4ghz oc?

ASUS m4a79 deluxe
Phenom II 965
Xigmatek Dark knight
Kingston HyperX 1066mhz 2.3v
1kw psu
4870x2
etc

just throw some suggestions and i will try it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so i got this setup atm, what would be the best settings for lets say a 4ghz oc?
> 
> ASUS m4a79 deluxe
> Phenom II 965
> ...



Every chip is different. Learn the basics to overclocking and see for yourself.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

kevpc said:


> was worried in case i upped voltage too much. anyway. got there but concerned now that temp too high. for the CPU/NB x12 setting to be stable, had to put the voltage to 1.2250v. temp now goes to 57c. back to x11 or what?



if this is the highest: should be very sufficient. remember, games,apps etc doesnt stress your proc as much, as linpack does. you should have a pretty nice buffer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

That's exactly what I told him Velvet.  I think That CPU speed and NB speed is good.  If temps don't allow anymore I think he should call it a day.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so i got this setup atm, what would be the best settings for lets say a 4ghz oc?
> 
> ASUS m4a79 deluxe
> Phenom II 965
> ...


try setting the cpu multi to x20 and raise the cpu volts to 1.45v in the bios
if that's stable than we can work on the nb and memory clocks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> try setting the cpu multi to x20 and raise the cpu volts to 1.45v in the bios
> if that's stable than we can work on the nb and memory clocks



What a nice way to bum-rush overclocking.


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What a nice way to bum-rush overclocking.



That's what I do.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> That's what I do.



only with watercooling, or extreme aircooling,please.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 11, 2009)

think i'll stay with what is working (atm, anyway) guys. something else perhaps you can help me with. it was suggested that i save a oc profile in the bios. however, although i found the screen, couldn't get anything to work if i try to post some pics of that screen, would someone mind taking a look and advising me, please?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What a nice way to bum-rush overclocking.


to each there own... why piss around? just go for it, see if it handles a moderate voltage bump... were talking what, 1/10th of a volt...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

kevpc said:


> think i'll stay with what is working (atm, anyway) guys. something else perhaps you can help me with. it was suggested that i save a oc profile in the bios. however, although i found the screen, couldn't get anything to work if i try to post some pics of that screen, would someone mind taking a look and advising me, please?


just type lets say STABLE for instance ok.... hit enter and than select what profile you want to save it to... nice and easy


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> only with watercooling, or extreme aircooling,please.



But of course! Hell, not so extreme aircooling can handle a PII overclocked with 1.45v going through it. I don't mess around. I don't care what my chip can do at 3.8ghz. I bought this chip for 4ghz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Of course keV, post them up!


----------



## kevpc (Dec 11, 2009)

tried the x19 multiplier and posted results at #6279. no good i'm afraid. full infusion, did try what you say in post #6367 but didn't work for me. anyway, let me try to get the pics here:


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok under Add your cmos profile you see
NAME          [default profile]
there just type whatever you want.... than hit enter.

below that it says save to.... just hit enter and select from the drop down list and hit enter..
your profile is than saved


----------



## kevpc (Dec 11, 2009)

that seems too easy, ha ha. so what the h**l did i do wrong then, i wonder? tnx for that info, fullinfusion. i will look at that agai in the morning and let you know if all ok.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

kevpc said:


> that seems too easy, ha ha. so what the h**l did i do wrong then, i wonder? tnx for that info, fullinfusion. i will look at that agai in the morning and let you know if all ok.


no problem... it took me a few goes at it also lol...
the name should be high lighted in white... as long as it is like I said just type whatever you want in there and hit enter...






FYI always check the cpu voltage settings when going from one profile to the next... at times it wont change accordingly to what profile you want to run.... you can either key it directly to the proper volts or in the bios select load defaults and let the system boot to the logo screen and hit the delete key to enter back into the bios.... then go select the profile and the volts will be what you saved them at to begin with


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

kevpc said:


> tried the x19 multiplier and posted results at #6279. no good i'm afraid. full infusion, did try what you say in post #6367 but didn't work for me. anyway, let me try to get the pics here:


If you don't use Express gate than set it from auto to Disabled.... the rig will boot faster


----------



## kevpc (Dec 11, 2009)

phew! run out of thanks options then, fullinfusion, ha ha. appreciate the info. same goes to CP. tnx for spending time giving me info, buddy.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

kevpc said:


> phew! run out of thanks options then, fullinfusion, ha ha. appreciate the info. same goes to CP. tnx for spending time giving me info, buddy.


hey Kev do you have the cpu settings something like this?
you can also hit F4 to display hidden options in the bios


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2009)

Are you sure Microcode Updation should be disabled?


----------



## kevpc (Dec 11, 2009)

will have to check. cant remember apart from knowing that cool n' quiet and c1e are both disabled. others, dont know atm. will let you know 2moro, ok? what board is this anyway? i dont have 'processor downcore' or 'advanced clock calibration' that i can find in my bios


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Are you sure Microcode Updation should be disabled?


I searched and searched all over the web and I found Microcode Updation is the patch for the Phenom TLB bug.... we dont use a cpu with that problem  thank god

If you enable it the patch code will read some numbers and letters when you boot up back into the bios...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

with Microcode Updation enabled the above uCODE Patch Level reads :0x1000086

and with it set to disabled uCODE Patch Level reads : None required


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

kevpc said:


> will have to check. cant remember apart from knowing that cool n' quiet and c1e are both disabled. others, dont know atm. will let you know 2moro, ok? what board is this anyway? i dont have 'processor downcore' or 'advanced clock calibration' that i can find in my bios


It's an Asus M3A79-T Deluxe.... but its going to CP next week because Im installing the Crosshair III Formula so that bios is going to be a fun one to grasp


----------



## kevpc (Dec 11, 2009)

mine is Asus M4A78Pro. wonder why those two options have been removed from my board bios then?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

kevpc said:


> mine is Asus M4A78Pro. wonder why those two options have been removed from my board bios then?


you have the latest bios from asus?


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2009)

If the options aren't there, he's running an old bios.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

i tested my Power Supply the 12v rail gets 12.19 in the bios and in everest at 100% load cpu running F@H and both gpus 100% in Furmark the 12v reads 11.99 in everest and im willing to bet thats 100% acceptable all other voltages are nominal and are well with in spec so im gonna wager my issue isnt a power issue im just gonna guess that 3.4ghz is my highest stable overclock for this particular board if i wanted higher guess i should get an AM3 cpu and board now if only i can win any 1 of the numerous tiger direct newegg maximum pc giveaways that wont be a problem

of course im supposed to have a free coolermaster 850watt modular headed my way so ill test with that just to be 100% sure


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i tested my Power Supply the 12v rail gets 12.19 in the bios and in everest at 100% load cpu running F@H and both gpus 100% in Furmark the 12v reads 11.99 in everest and im willing to bet thats 100% acceptable all other voltages are nominal and are well with in spec so im gonna wager my issue isnt a power issue im just gonna guess that 3.4ghz is my highest stable overclock for this particular board if i wanted higher guess i should get an AM3 cpu and board now if only i can win any 1 of the numerous tiger direct newegg maximum pc giveaways that wont be a problem
> 
> of course im supposed to have a free coolermaster 850watt modular headed my way so ill test with that just to be 100% sure


wow 3.4ghz is all that mobo will clock your 940?
that's sad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Brad, thanks for helping Kev out with the profile thing..

Thanks to everyone for the help also


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

and boot into windows  with amd overdrive i can run linpack constantly at 3.6ghz and be 100% rock stable

but 3.4ghz in the bios and 3.6ghz in windows is a far cry from the 4ghz stable she could do  its depressing


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2009)

I just set my volts to 1.45 and the multi to 18x. I hit 60 degrees in 3 minutes! Ouch!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just set my volts to 1.45 and the multi to 18x. I hit 60 degrees in 3 minutes! Ouch!


ouch for the stock hs.... Time for an upgrade MM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> ouch for the stock hs.... Time for an upgrade MM.



He'll be getting some money soon, he can upgrade then.  I just have that feeling that he is going to be getting money.  Weird heh?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brad, thanks for helping Kev out with the profile thing..
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help also


Hey any time David... just glad to put my 2 cents in heheh


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> He'll be getting some money soon, he can upgrade then.  I just have that feeling that he is going to be getting money.  Weird heh?



 That money goes directly to my wife. Anyway You don't think 60 degrees did any permanent damage. I don't think it did but I always like feedback.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

you should be alright after all at stock settings on many intel cpus they get into the 80c range u should be fine as long as the temp wasnt long term like 24/7 for a few days otherwise i wouldnt worry about it. amd cpus are rather tough there only draw back is higher volts degrade them quickly or so ive come to find at least with the windsor series not sure about the PIIs

eitherway i wouldnt worry about it she runs she boots she works shes good 

and if your really worried id take that 955 off your hands for you free of charge


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That money goes directly to my wife. Anyway You don't think 60 degrees did any permanent damage. I don't think it did but I always like feedback.


Feed back? I'll give ya feed back.... when my water pump failed my cpu hit around 100c b4 it crapped out.... I just hit the psu power to off and let things cool down on there own and I never had any problems after the new pump was installed....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Feed back? I'll give ya feed back.... when my water pump failed my cpu hit around 100c b4 it crapped out.... I just hit the psu power to off and let things cool down on there own and I never had any problems after the new pump was installed....



So in other words I'm just being a pussy......again 

Damn this OCD.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you should be alright after all at stock settings on many intel cpus they get into the 80c range u should be fine as long as the temp wasnt long term like 24/7 for a few days otherwise i wouldnt worry about it. amd cpus are rather tough there only draw back is higher volts degrade them quickly or so ive come to find at least with the windsor series not sure about the PIIs
> 
> eitherway i wouldnt worry about it she runs she boots she works shes good
> 
> and if your really worried id take that 955 off your hands for you free of charge


lol that's funny.... And the PII's can handle the volts much better than the older counter parts could.... They just use better silicon to help voltage leakage and degradation


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So in other words I'm just being a pussy......again
> 
> Damn this OCD.


haha never hurts to ask.... Hey we all have some sort of OCD problems jhahhah


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

well thats good then that voltage is handled better now i wonder with the new 800series chipsets coming out who wants to offload a 790fx board for cheap and i mean cheap 

hmm gskill informed me my new set of ram is on the way maybe i should sell the 4gb 2x2gb kit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That money goes directly to my wife. Anyway You don't think 60 degrees did any permanent damage. I don't think it did but I always like feedback.



It'll be fine, no worries.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well thats good then that voltage is handled better now i wonder with the new 800series chipsets coming out who wants to offload a 790fx board for cheap and i mean cheap
> 
> hmm gskill informed me my new set of ram is on the way maybe i should sell the 4gb 2x2gb kit


Cheap ask CP what cheap is that cheap azz lol...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 12, 2009)

lol well he got a free mobo from me and is passing it to another member so thats the kinda cheap i mean 

after all sharing is caring if hardware could be purchased with points earned through caring id have an i7 rig with buckets of ram and hdds and 5970s and the like and id crap thunder and shoot lightning bolts and be hailed as the hardware hero but lol thats just a fantasy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Cheap ask CP what cheap is that cheap azz lol...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol well he got a free mobo from me and is passing it to another member so thats the kinda cheap i mean
> 
> after all sharing is caring if hardware could be purchased with points earned through caring id have an i7 rig with buckets of ram and hdds and 5970s and the like and id crap thunder and shoot lightning bolts and be hailed as the hardware hero but lol thats just a fantasy


I hear ya man.... I just there was more PPL like you, cp and me around passing on the goodies


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

well its HAMMER time boys.... just dont look at the voltages ok!
Im testing another Bios and so far it seems to be a tad better....
temps are idling 29c and stressing takes it to 42c


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

Well guy's and gal's.... My goal with this rig has been to hit 23k in 3Dmark06.... I did it!!! not only did I hit 23k I hit over that mark.... My work is now done haha 
Thank you new Bios


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

great job Brad


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great job Brad


Thank you bro!
Hey David what mark did you get with the twin 4870's and I7?
26k?
do you still have a screenie of it so I can compare it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Thank you bro!
> Hey David what mark did you get with the twin 4870's and I7?
> 26k?
> do you still have a screenie of it so I can compare it?



it was with my old CPu though


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

I know that bro..... I think im going for 23500 points now.... I just added +1 to the fsb so lets see how it does


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

I hope it passes.... the memory is now running 1140MHz 5.5.5.15.26
If any thing the Tracers will be the sticks to fail....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2009)

i tried this 

240x16 and 1.525v, 3840mhz and it is stable as a mofo, i think i will leave it there for now, 

but if i wanna go higher, should i raise the HT og leave it? 

or should i try the multiplier or mhz ?

and is there anything else i shoud do?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i tried this
> 
> 240x16 and 1.525v, 3840mhz and it is stable as a mofo, i think i will leave it there for now,
> 
> ...


do us a favor and fill in your system spec's k.
I for got what cpu and other hardware your running....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2009)

done that;-)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 12, 2009)

damn i need to update to AM3 DDR3 and 955/965 this 940be wont let me tweak her shes cold in a heatless way shes colder then a witches tit in february under a lake of ice in Antarctica. i want a cpu i can mess with ive done everything i can with this 940 and it wont budge

anyway if theres anyone with a 955 and am3 790fx board laying around let me know  

i want to make it sing of epic adventures in the deep dark dungeons of overclocking hell as it screams for mercy ill push it further till it rockets to the sky on exploding skulls of fire with blazing guitar riffs play heavy melodies till I make that machine mine


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> done that;-)


nope try again.... under your profile..... system spec's is what you fill in bro.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2009)

wtf fail, i forgot to say yes to show system specs hahaXD


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i tried this
> 
> 240x16 and 1.525v, 3840mhz and it is stable as a mofo, i think i will leave it there for now,
> 
> ...


try lowering the fsb and raising the cpu multi..... what ram setting you using? 800.... 1066?
plus the cpu volts are to high.... the PII wont run that volt for long unless your cool.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2009)

ill try that, and the memory is on auto, 

but i will go to bed now, and try agin tomorrow, i am way too tired now


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 12, 2009)

crap my awesome inspirational song rant fell on deaf ears XD and still 3.8 is nice XD wish i could hit that right now


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> crap my awesome inspirational song rant fell on deaf ears XD and still 3.8 is nice XD wish i could hit that right now


na it didnt bro!  like you said your mobo is the problem


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I hope it passes.... the memory is now running 1140MHz 5.5.5.15.26
> If any thing the Tracers will be the sticks to fail....


Nope she shitted at that.... I guess the ram is my problem.... and Im not going to runn the 800mhz mode.... I may as well shoot myself in the foot doing that... I'll wait till I get My Crosshair III formula running b4 going any further


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Well guy's and gal's.... My goal with this rig has been to hit 23k in 3Dmark06.... I did it!!! not only did I hit 23k I hit over that mark....* My work is now done* haha
> Thank you new Bios
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/bestyet482.jpg


Nonsense. Your work isn't done until I see a run at 4.2GHz on the cpu and 1000/1100 gpu/mem on the cards.

Aaaannnnnd, GO!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Nonsense. Your work isn't done until I see a run at 4.2GHz on the cpu and 1000/1100 gpu/mem on the cards.
> 
> Aaaannnnnd, GO!



x2


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

mornin' all. off we go again, then.
to fullinfusion. you told me yesterday how to use the 'save oc profile' option in my bios. tnx for that. so, if i save what i am using atm as profile 2, then change cpu multiplier and voltage and save as profile 1, i assume machine will boot with whatever settings are saved under default profile. is that assumption correct? therefore, i again assume i must make the default bios boot settings to be whatever i want to use. my question is where do i find the other profiles i saved and how do i switch between them? how do i know what settings are under what profile unless i literally write them down?
not a bad start to the day, eh? still being a pain, i'm afraid


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

kevpc said:


> mornin' all. off we go again, then.
> to fullinfusion. you told me yesterday how to use the 'save oc profile' option in my bios. tnx for that. so, if i save what i am using atm as profile 2, then change cpu multiplier and voltage and save as profile 1, i assume machine will boot with whatever settings are saved under default profile. is that assumption correct? therefore, i again assume i must make the default bios boot settings to be whatever i want to use. my question is where do i find the other profiles i saved and how do i switch between them? how do i know what settings are under what profile unless i literally write them down?
> not a bad start to the day, eh? still being a pain, i'm afraid



Kev,  Good morning, its 4am here, about to go to bed.  

I'll let Brad (fullinfusion) answer your question.  However, the machine boots with the last settings you left in the BIOS.  If you have any doubt of what is saved on what profile, you can load each profile and just go through them and see what the settings are without rebooting.  Of course, you need to reboot to have the changes take effect, but the values will at least show before the reboot.  Hope it's clear.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

kevpc said:


> wow! good morn CP. didn't expect you to be around atm mate. go get some sleep. will need your help later, i am sure and wont get it if you're chucking up zzzzz all day, will i? ha ha





I probably won't be around much tomorrow, working on my cars transmission.  So figured I'd pitch in at least some info.  However, you know me and my phone.  I'll be checking the threads periodically tomorrow.  I'm off to bed now man, take care.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

that was what i dont know CP. how do i load a profile other than the last one (i assume the last one automatically becomes default?) anyway, get some sleep. you'll feel much better for it. hopefully i wont seem to be such a pain in the butt then either, lol. let your friend Brad answer when he is about. no rush. got the washing to do, washing up to do. missus is working today.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

take care CP. look for you later. hope you get the car sorted out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

kevpc said:


> that was what i dont know CP. how do i load a profile other than the last one (i assume the last one automatically becomes default?) anyway, get some sleep. you'll feel much better for it. hopefully i wont seem to be such a pain in the butt then either, lol. let your friend Brad answer when he is about. no rush. got the washing to do, washing up to do. missus is working today.



in the BIOS there should be an option that says load profile, you can then choose from the ones you saved.  

The car won't be fixed tomorrow as I have to order some parts from the dealer, but I'll get a head start taking things apart.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

blew up a few engines myself when younger mate. those were the days of my mis-spent youth, ha ha


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

tnx CP. will look in bios again. at least i know what to look for now


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> in the BIOS there should be an option that says load profile, you can then choose from the ones you saved.
> 
> The car won't be fixed tomorrow as I have to order some parts from the dealer, but I'll get a head start taking things apart.



Man, I don't envy you. I hate working on DSM drivetrains and engines. There is just no spare space in that damn car. lol.


----------



## erocker (Dec 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Nonsense. Your work isn't done until I see a run at 4.2GHz on the cpu and 1000/1100 gpu/mem on the cards.
> 
> Aaaannnnnd, GO!



That's my goal right now, it's got to warm up above freezing outside though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 12, 2009)

My goal is to hit 20k in 3d06. Would it be possible given my specs without water cooling and such? Ill be getting a Xiggy DK soon so conceder that my cooling for now. Also do the clocks on my 5850 seem ok?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Man, I don't envy you. I hate working on DSM drivetrains and engines. There is just no spare space in that damn car. lol.



Well I've been working on DSM's for about 7-8 years now.  At this point I'm just accustomed to it bro, so space is actually ok in my POV.  



TheMailMan78 said:


> My goal is to hit 20k in 3d06. Would it be possible given my specs without water cooling and such? Ill be getting a Xiggy DK soon so conceder that my cooling for now. Also do the clocks on my 5850 seem ok?



Yo mail man, ever heard that song from Lil' Scrappy called I got Money in the bank?  Well, expect a call from me today


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Nonsense. Your work isn't done until I see a run at 4.2GHz on the cpu and 1000/1100 gpu/mem on the cards.
> 
> Aaaannnnnd, GO!


haha thats a good one Wile, 4.2 stable isn't going to happen with this memory or motherboard.
As for the gpu clocks... sadly I cant rais the voltages on either of them so Im screwed... I can run the xxx card 1000/1100 but the 850 model will only run 935-940/1100...
I have a new demon being installed this coming week  so mabey 4.2ghz isn't going to be that far off.

If I could have only took advantge of this I may been able to hit 4.2 this morning lol...
Take a look at these pix 
Ignore the date stamp on the pix... I need to set it to the current date but these pix were taken an hour ago.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

kevpc said:


> mornin' all. off we go again, then.
> to fullinfusion. you told me yesterday how to use the 'save oc profile' option in my bios. tnx for that. so, if i save what i am using atm as profile 2, then change cpu multiplier and voltage and save as profile 1, i assume machine will boot with whatever settings are saved under default profile. is that assumption correct? therefore, i again assume i must make the default bios boot settings to be whatever i want to use. my question is where do i find the other profiles i saved and how do i switch between them? how do i know what settings are under what profile unless i literally write them down?
> not a bad start to the day, eh? still being a pain, i'm afraid


Kev Id just type into your different profiles something that you can remember what each setting is.... Ex... I only have 2 saves in my profile and the one is named STOCK and the other is STABLEOC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

holy crap, is that ice?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy crap, is that ice?



yup it's ICE.... I forgot to close the window last night... It's a good thing I dont keep the fill port to tight... if so im sure things would have cracked..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> yup it's ICE.... I forgot to close the window last night... It's a good thing I dont keep the fill port to tight... if so im sure things would have cracked..



That's pretty crazy man   how were the temps on the PC?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's pretty crazy man   how were the temps on the PC?


Id say well below -0c... the lines were solid ice and I didnt even try to start up the system...
pump and rad were also full of ice... I just put a space heater blowing into the case for 30min to thaw the damn thing out lol... god Im lucky


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Id say well below -0c... the lines were solid ice and I didnt even try to start up the system...
> pump and rad were also full of ice... I just put a space heater blowing into the case for 30min to thaw the damn thing out lol... god Im lucky



thank god it wasn't running


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 12, 2009)

if its running, it cant freeze, as long as youre temperatures arent SEVERE under zero celsius
just drip a little antifreeze into it,if you fear freezing
and do the 4.2 ghz


----------



## dir_d (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a quick question..i dont bench usually but i decided to do 3dmark06 i need to know if this is a decent score for my 5870 clocked at 900/1275, thank you guys.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey Velvet its currently -27c out and look at how cold it's getting tonight here


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

dir_d said:


> I have a quick question..i dont bench usually but i decided to do 3dmark06 i need to know if this is a decent score for my 5870 clocked at 900/1275, thank you guys.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091212/3dmark.jpg


Thats an awesome score mate... and that's just using one 5870


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey Velvet its currently -27c out and look at how cold it's getting tonight here



hey, thats as good as a chiller!
can you insulate your board a bit with neoprene or something like that?
then use severe amounts of antifreeze and a little pure alcohol

regarding the 3dmark 06 screen... my 2 geforce 8800gt do roughly the same, just a little lower. i also operate at lower memory clocks.
i bet you can see most of the performance of the 5xxx series in vantage ;-)


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 12, 2009)

Phenom II X4 955 3.2ghz Black edition, and an Asus Crosshair III formula on its way from newegg......

Last week, and delivered monday.

I'll hopefully have some numbers by friday... Exodus starts so late


----------



## dir_d (Dec 12, 2009)

Whats so apealing about the crosshair 3? To me its so expensive and other boards clock higher than it like the Gigabytes or MSI 790FX why do people buy it? Is it the name ASUS they are buying?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Whats so apealing about the crosshair 3? To me its so expensive and other boards clock higher than it like the Gigabytes or MSI 790FX why do people buy it? Is it the name ASUS they are buying?


It's a kick ass motherboard bud! plut it looks sweet as hell and comes with a decent sound card.... some like Elite things as others just make due with what they can afford.... I personally had Foxconn, MSI, and didn't like neither of them.... I and others like Asus so whats the big deal to you what we buy? to each there own I say lol


----------



## Kei (Dec 12, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Whats so apealing about the crosshair 3? To me its so expensive and other boards clock higher than it like the Gigabytes or MSI 790FX why do people buy it? Is it the name ASUS they are buying?



I've owned ASUS and MSI boards for a long time now, I've been working with a Gigabyte 790X board (for that Athlon X2 Kuma build I mentioned) for a few months now.

I personally always buy ASUS boards for my own builds....well and for every build I do for anyone (the Gigabyte was bought before we talked about the final specs) because of mainly their BIOS setups which I _really_ like. I've also had excellent luck with their performance in both temps, as well as the overall system. The ease of use is also excellent in my opinion, and they usually look pretty smart too.  (Crosshair III for instance)

After ASUS I would easily pick MSI as I've had very good luck with them in the past as well, just don't like their BIOS's as much which is extremely important to me. I thought....well I guess am still thinking long and hard about that absolutely GORGEOUS GD-70 that MSI made. The looks alone are the reason I keep thinking time and time again about picking one up for my first personal AM3 board.

I was very happy to see the new MSI 890X board in the news story recently, now I'm waiting again to see the ASUS and some numbers on the boards. Either way, you can't really go wrong with a board from any of the big 3 since they all make extremely awesome boards. 

Kei


----------



## dir_d (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks you two i just wanted some knowledge i wasnt trying to bash but just to understand. I think i understand now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Phenom II X4 955 3.2ghz Black edition, and an Asus Crosshair III formula on its way from newegg......
> 
> Last week, and delivered monday.
> 
> I'll hopefully have some numbers by friday... Exodus starts so late


Hey im going to have the same set up this coming week Dippy.... Im already using the 955 but Im waiting on the ram... what sticks you going to run?
I ordered the OCZ Amd black Edition 1600MHz 2x2GHz kit...
Im interested to see how they get set from the Amd server when it detects a black cpu...790 chipset... and black memory modules...


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

back guys. want a little more advice please. machine crashed whilst converting a divx to dvd. temp was still well down (50c) so assumed it was a voltage thing but didn't know which voltage to increase. took a chance and upped the CPU voltage from 1.4750v to 1.4875v. all ok but wondered if i should have upped the CPU/NB voltage instead. should i lower the cpu voltage and up the cpu/nb voltage, see what happens or leave things as is now?


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

hi fullinfusion. did you read post #6425 i did this morning? if you get chance, would appreciate it, tnx


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

kevpc said:


> back guys. want a little more advice please. machine crashed whilst converting a divx to dvd. temp was still well down (50c) so assumed it was a voltage thing but didn't know which voltage to increase. took a chance and upped the CPU voltage from 1.4750v to 1.4875v. all ok but wondered if i should have upped the CPU/NB voltage instead. should i lower the cpu voltage and up the cpu/nb voltage, see what happens or leave things as is now?


any time I have the problem converting a movie with a crash I just bump the cpu voltage up 1 click and that always worked for me... just try upping the cpu volt like I said by 1 click and try it... if it works than it's all good...or try uping the nb voltage by +1 and leave the cpu volts alone.... your so close getting 100% stable Kev... I feel it


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

kevpc said:


> hi fullinfusion. did you read post #6425 i did this morning? if you get chance, would appreciate it, tnx


                                                                     hello Kev.... I replied #6438 but not sure if I answered your question properly?


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

tnx, fullinfusion. as i said, have upped the cpu voltage 1 click and all ok. should i leave it or drop the cpu voltage back down, then up the cpu/nb voltage instead? not sure which one needed the extra bit.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

kevpc said:


> tnx, fullinfusion. as i said, have upped the cpu voltage 1 click and all ok. should i leave it or drop the cpu voltage back down, then up the cpu/nb voltage instead? not sure which one needed the extra bit.


you can always drop the cpu down to where it was before and try the nb volt up +1 click... if it fails than its cpu not nb


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

appologies. didn't see it. sorry buddy. basically i want to know how to chose which profile i want to boot with. CP gave an answer but as you had told me previously how to save the different profiles, thought it only right i ask your opinion. no disrespect to him, of course. am i right in thinking that the machine will always boot with whichever profile has been made the default profile? then if you want to change it you have to save that profile with a new name, and load another profile as default.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

ok. just trial and error really then? if it carries on as it is atm, then it is looking pretty good to me!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

kevpc said:


> appologies. didn't see it. sorry buddy. basically i want to know how to chose which profile i want to boot with. CP gave an answer but as you had told me previously how to save the different profiles, thought it only right i ask your opinion. no disrespect to him, of course. am i right in thinking that the machine will always boot with whichever profile has been made the default profile? then if you want to change it you have to save that profile with a new name, and load another profile as default.


just go to load profile and hit enter.... reboot and power back down and reboot again... that way the voltages will be what you set them at.... also CP is rite... the rig will boot at whatever setting you last selected


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

kevpc said:


> ok. just trial and error really then? if it carries on as it is atm, then it is looking pretty good to me!


yup, you betcha... and good luck... Im outta here till next week... got a few movies I need to convert myself and spend some time with the better half b4 heading out on the road tomorrow for a few days...


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

cheers for that. enjoy your break and take care.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

out of curiosity guys, which would affect the temp more, increasing the cpu voltage or increasing the cpu/nb voltage?


----------



## Kei (Dec 12, 2009)

cpu voltage hands down

enjoy your time away Full 

Kei


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

hey Kei. good to see you again. did you read my post above? said where machine crashed when converting a divx to dvd. i increased the cpu voltage which seems to have worked, but temp gone up a little. from what you are saying that will happen. if i drop the cpu voltage 1 click again, then up the cpu/nb voltage 1 click, do you think that will drop the temp again and stop the machine crash?


----------



## Kei (Dec 12, 2009)

When you say crash, did it blue screen or did the system freeze? If it blue screened then I'd say a bump in cpu voltage is likely in order...if it just froze try bumping the cpu/nb and see what happens.

If it does it again then bump the cpu voltage instead. Is the the only error you experienced, and have you ever tried using LinX (Linpack test) to put your cpu under load? I remember you were using OCCT last time, but I don't know if you use the OCCT Linpack test or 'normal' testing in OCCT.

I like using the Linpack test (whether in LinX or OCCT) since it stresses a bit harder (by a good 10-20W at least) which is nice because I can run the test for a shorter period of time and get results. So far I haven't had any issues running my testing like that lately which is great. 

I'd say give your cpu at the voltage you were already at (or a tick above) a test using the Linpack style testing for say 30 minutes (OCCT program setting) or 20 passes (LinX program setting). Either one will give you a good idea of where you stand after that. It's likely your temps will be higher running that test, but don't worry nothing you ever do will get the temps like that except this test. 

Kei


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

was a bsod, Kei. atm have dropped the cpu voltage 1 click and upped cpu/nb voltage up 1 click. will run OCCT. have seen but not used the linpack test in OCCT. so will see what happens. will post back later or tomorrow, depending on how long things take. tnx


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

ok Kei. ran the cpu occt large data set test. no bsod.
ran the cpu linpack max (90% free mem) test. no bsod. idle temp up by 2c-5c to 42c, but load temp only up 1c to 58c. are these temps still ok? idle temp a bit high?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 12, 2009)

kevpc said:


> ok Kei. ran the cpu occt large data set test. no bsod.
> ran the cpu linpack max (90% free mem) test. no bsod. idle temp up by 2c-5c to 42c, but load temp only up 1c to 58c. are these temps still ok? idle temp a bit high?



too low voltage usually provoked sudden restarts for me me, only a few times bsod... nb bsoded the hell out of me instead

your temps are fine, if youre stable


----------



## kevpc (Dec 12, 2009)

seem to be stable atm Velvet Wafer. will try to do another divx conversion in the morning and see what happens. got into the habit now of watching the temps, so still reckon the bsod i had today was low voltage. you ok with my temps? normally not above 48c ish when machine is working, but was a bit concerned that idle temps were a bit high. may still drop the cpu multiplier and voltage and run at 3.5gig, then get idle = 36c, load = 48c, normal = 43c


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

kevpc said:


> seem to be stable atm Velvet Wafer. will try to do another divx conversion in the morning and see what happens. got into the habit now of watching the temps, so still reckon the bsod i had today was low voltage. you ok with my temps? normally not above 48c ish when machine is working, but was a bit concerned that idle temps were a bit high. may still drop the cpu multiplier and voltage and run at 3.5gig, then get idle = 36c, load = 48c, normal = 43c



as long as your usual load isnt too high, and youre absolutely stable, even after hours of computing, gaming,browsing, surfing.... it doesnt really matters, if idle is 30 degrees or 40 degrees. as long as your idle doesnt pass 50, everything should be fine no worries.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

so Kev, I'm back bro.  So the one extra bump on the CPU voltage seem to have done the trick right?


----------



## kevpc (Dec 13, 2009)

ok VW. tnx for assurances. gonna do a couple of conversions and see what happens.
hi CP. missed your post. must have gone to bed. anyway, what i did was upped the cpu voltage and all seemed ok. no bsod thro' OCCT. i then tried dropping the cpu voltage back down and upping the cpu/nb voltage instead. all still ok with OCCT. also did the cpu linpack max test with it and still ok. as i said above will try a couple of movies and see what happens. will get back later with results.
sort the car out?


----------



## kevpc (Dec 13, 2009)

well, no bsod so far guys. gonna leave things as they are unless it is suggested i try something else. i even managed to save a profile right (i think!). not done with the questions tho', sorry. when doing a divx convertion, i also ran winrar to un-zip some movie files and task manager as well. i noticed that core 3 seemed to be doing all the work, whilst 1,2 and 4 were not so 'busy'. after the un-zipping had finished, i dont know why but core 1 seemed to kick in a bit more. is the selection of which core is going to do what at what time, done automatically? is the same core used all the time? is the same core used with the same program all the time? you will see from the image (many tnx to Kei for telling me how to get images here) that the cpu usage doesn't go above 51%. i assume that is for 1 core or is it a total usage for all cores together?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

kevpc said:


> well, no bsod so far guys. gonna leave things as they are unless it is suggested i try something else. i even managed to save a profile right (i think!). not done with the questions tho', sorry. when doing a divx convertion, i also ran winrar to un-zip some movie files and task manager as well. i noticed that core 3 seemed to be doing all the work, whilst 1,2 and 4 were not so 'busy'. after the un-zipping had finished, i dont know why but core 1 seemed to kick in a bit more. is the selection of which core is going to do what at what time, done automatically? is the same core used all the time? is the same core used with the same program all the time? you will see from the image (many tnx to Kei for telling me how to get images here) that the cpu usage doesn't go above 51%. i assume that is for 1 core or is it a total usage for all cores together?



kev,

I am not sure how this is determined, but that's the beauty of a Quad Core.  To me that is normal.  You do something it utilizes one core, if in the mean time there is something else the CPU needs to do, it has 3 more cores to choose from and so on.  For example, look at mine.  Mine shows eight boxes because it's a Intel i7 Quad core with Hyper Threading Technology which is a quad core with another four "fake cores"    They are like virtual cores, not sure how it works, I just know it's badass lol.

In my case, its using core 3 and 7 to handle any load on idle, or opening your folders etc  What you're seeing is normal to me bro.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 13, 2009)

hey CP. how's the car?
was just curious about the core thing as didn't know how machine (or whatever else) decides which core to use. tnx for basically saying yours acts the same. does it ever change? eg use core 3 today but use core 1 tomorrow to do the same thing? again, just curious, mate. so far, no probs today. think leaving the cpu voltage as it was and upping the cpu/nb voltage was the way to go.
anyway, want to know if i am allowed to ask questions completely off topic from o/c here or is there another forum for that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

keV the car will be done sometime next week.  Gotta order a few things from the dealer.  

I have never monitored mines actually I just did that now to show you.   What questions are you referring to?   PM me and ask me to be sure it's safe to post out here


----------



## Wile E (Dec 13, 2009)

kevpc said:


> hey CP. how's the car?
> was just curious about the core thing as didn't know how machine (or whatever else) decides which core to use. tnx for basically saying yours acts the same. does it ever change? eg use core 3 today but use core 1 tomorrow to do the same thing? again, just curious, mate. so far, no probs today. think leaving the cpu voltage as it was and upping the cpu/nb voltage was the way to go.
> anyway, want to know if i am allowed to ask questions completely off topic from o/c here or is there another forum for that?



It's never exactly the same twice. The total usage meter is for all cores combined and averaged, so on a quad, 50% is like maxing 2 cores.

As far as your amount of usage, what program are you using to convert your files, what are you using as a source, and why divx and not h.264?


----------



## kevpc (Dec 13, 2009)

Wile E. using divx because that is how they were uploaded, so had no choice but to download the same. as far as conversion is concerned, i have found that there is nothing better than convertxtodvd. however, you have to find the right version that works for you. i use a different one to a friend of mine. dont know why that is.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 13, 2009)

CP. pm sent


----------



## Wile E (Dec 13, 2009)

kevpc said:


> Wile E. using divx because that is how they were uploaded, so had no choice but to download the same. as far as conversion is concerned, i have found that there is nothing better than convertxtodvd. however, you have to find the right version that works for you. i use a different one to a friend of mine. dont know why that is.



Ahhh, I see, you are converting FROM divx to dvd. Got it. I also use ConvertX for that. What version number of ConvertX are you using?


----------



## kevpc (Dec 13, 2009)

atm 3.8.0.193 portable. works fine for me


----------



## Wile E (Dec 13, 2009)

kevpc said:


> atm 3.8.0.193 portable. works fine for me



I wonder if making it portable killed multithreading? Because it's only using a single core it seems, but it should be capable of using more, thus speeding up the conversion.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 13, 2009)

maybe. dont honestly know. however, it has not taken longer than 40 mins to complete anyway and that was 1.7gig MP4 file i got for 'Das Boot'. you seen it? about U boat 571 in WWII. excellent movie!
when i look in OCCT, hyperthreading tick box is unavailable anyway. should it be? not seen that option in bios either. i thought hyperthreading was on Intel only?


----------



## Kei (Dec 13, 2009)

*Core usage and Affinity*

hi all, 

kev, no need to worry about the Hyperthreading box as it's not for our systems thus it's unavailable. I'm not sure what version of Windows you're on now though from the screenshot earlier I'd guess XP? Either way you can open up task manager and in the 'Processes' tab find the program you're using and right click on it.

Once you do that you'll see an option that's called 'Affinity' (should say Set Affinity), choose that on whatever program you're thinking about and you'll be shown it's current configuration as to what cores it has available to actually use. Selecting 'All Processors' does NOT mean that a program will actually use all processors sadly. It does mean that it will use whatever core is available to get the job done, which can make things go quicker at times.

This can also be useful when playing games as well...here is a post I made about Affinity and it's benefits a looong time ago in the first Phenom OC thread (good times  ).

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=918104&postcount=3230

Hope you enjoy the reading, and it helps you understand some more. Also attatched is a screenshot of what I'm talking about (highlighted in yellow). It's from Windows 7, but it's the samething the menus will just look different. 

Kei


----------



## Wile E (Dec 13, 2009)

kevpc said:


> maybe. dont honestly know. however, it has not taken longer than 40 mins to complete anyway and that was 1.7gig MP4 file i got for 'Das Boot'. you seen it? about U boat 571 in WWII. excellent movie!
> when i look in OCCT, hyperthreading tick box is unavailable anyway. should it be? not seen that option in bios either. i thought hyperthreading was on Intel only?



Hyperthreading is Intel only. That's just fake cores. That's not what I mean by multi-threading. Multithreading is an application that can take advantage of multiple cpu cores simultaneously.

If multithreading isn't working in your ConvertX, that means only 1 core is doing the job, as opposed to 2, 3 or 4 cores. You could cut conversion time down tremendously by enabling multithreading, if it is indeed broken in your version. Like less than 20mins for Das Boot vs 40.

There are other factors tho. It could be that multithreading is enabled in the program, but there's a bottleneck elsewhere. Modern computers can encode mpeg2 (used on dvd) so fast these days, that it could be your hard drive just isn't fast enough to keep up. lol.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2009)

nice, i'm at this atm 



and 21665 3dmark06 score


----------



## kevpc (Dec 13, 2009)

hi Kei. tnx for the link. had heard about that but not looked at it so gonna have a read. i am still using XP. used 7 for a while but didn't like IE8. also not keen on Firefox, so was a bit screwed, really. will go back to 7 in new year as missus bought me ultimate for xmas! dont you just love 'em? will be my first 'proper' system since i got my original puter 10 years ago, ha ha. so, from what you say, if 4 cores are available, a prog may use up to 4 but not necessarily use 4? that must mean that if more progs than 1 are being used, the processor distributes power more evenly between them, taking some from each core? is it sensible, therefore to enable all cores at all times for all progs, or am i just getting too carried away now, not really understanding how things work? wouldn't surprise me, lol!!
Wile E, sorry. i read what was not there instead of what was there (hyperthreading instead of multithreading). read what Kei said above so will check it out and let you know.


----------



## kevpc (Dec 13, 2009)

decided to run machine for a couple of days at x17.5 cpu multiplier. temp is 3c-5c lower than the x18.5. if all is ok, and see no reason it wont be, tnx to you guys here. may leave it like that. i know it will run a bit quicker if i want. 
to Kei. i checked the affinity like you sais and convertor has all 4 cores available if needed. priority is set to normal, so is it worth jumping that a notch or two? thing is, you cant have every prog running at highest setting, surely?


----------



## kevpc (Dec 14, 2009)

just wanted to post my thanks to CP, Kei and all others here that have helped and advised another newbie with this o/c stuff. even tho' i have only a little knowledge, it is much, much more than i did have. i have made notes so that i can refer to them if necessary and know where you guys are if cock up in the future (like i expect to, ha ha). please take care, everyone and have a good xmas if i dont speak to you again before then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words Kev the crew here at TPU is a special crew.   We are all glad you learned from what we got across to you and that you are happy with your rig man.  You know how to find me in and out of TPU, don't get lost


----------



## kevpc (Dec 14, 2009)

tnx CP. at least i learnt enough to do basic o/c without blowing machine up, all tnx to you guys. take care and tnx for all the help. no doubt, i'll be back at some point. maybe sooner than any of us know, so be ready, lol


----------



## Kei (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks as well Kev for giving us old masters another student to take under our wing. 

You're always welcome here whether you're tweaking or not, we're always open 24/7.

I salute you good sir 

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

Kei said:


> Thanks as well Kev for giving us old masters another student to take under our wing.
> 
> You're always welcome here whether you're tweaking or not, we're always open 24/7.
> 
> ...



we are no masters Kei.
Chew would laugh at us, stating that
were intermediates,if im not wrong


----------



## kevpc (Dec 14, 2009)

well, i dont care if you are 'masters' or not. you had patience with me, taught me enough to speed up my machine a bit and keep it stable. above all else, you made me feel welcome and not like a useless pain in the butt who knew nothing (even tho' it was true!! lol). i thank you all for that and definitely salute you!!


----------



## Kei (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> we are no masters Kei.
> Chew would laugh at us, stating that
> were intermediates,if im not wrong



lol, I consider myself somewhat of a master just of a different style. I know I'm not on Chew's level when it comes to super hardcore style...I'm too much of a wimp to go through the training he's been through 

That's why I've got my own style with the low/stock voltage type of clocking. As far as super max clocks are concerned....I wouldn't even allow my name to be mentioned in the same sentence as Chew. 

Kei


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 14, 2009)

my max AIR validation with 1.55V 




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=883201


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 14, 2009)

kevpc said:


> well, i dont care if you are 'masters' or not. you had patience with me, taught me enough to speed up my machine a bit and keep it stable. above all else, you made me feel welcome and not like a useless pain in the butt who knew nothing (even tho' it was true!! lol). i thank you all for that and definitely salute you!!



Stick around TPU, almost all of us are like that.
We have to be or erocker and Paulieg whips us.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Kei said:


> lol, I consider myself somewhat of a master just of a different style. I know I'm not on Chew's level when it comes to super hardcore style...I'm too much of a wimp to go through the training he's been through
> 
> That's why I've got my own style with the low/stock voltage type of clocking. As far as super max clocks are concerned....I wouldn't even allow my name to be mentioned in the same sentence as Chew.
> 
> Kei



You are a master in my eye Kei 

It goes back to this thread bro 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58746

Those screenshots on the first post made my eyes watery 



FlanK3r said:


> my max AIR validation with 1.55V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/883201.png
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=883201



  holy crap that's freakin' awesome!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 15, 2009)

FlanK3r said:


> my max AIR validation with 1.55V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/883201.png
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=883201



ow^^
that hurts right there, where i build a giant waterloop, to achieve even 4.2
really nice chip, and really nice OC too 

kei, i dont regard myself as master. i just failed at much stuff, so i most times knew, where to search for errors


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ow^^
> that hurts right there, where i build a giant waterloop, to achieve even 4.2
> really nice chip, and really nice OC too
> 
> kei, i dont regard myself as master. i just failed at much stuff, so i most times knew, where to search for errors



masters once sucked at what they did, remember that


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> as long as your usual load isnt too high, and youre absolutely stable, even after hours of computing, gaming,browsing, surfing.... it doesnt really matters, if idle is 30 degrees or 40 degrees. as long as your idle doesnt pass 50, everything should be fine no worries.



id be more concerned about Motherboard temperatures (System Temp) than the CPU.

Speaking of which Chicken Patty who is the Commander of Cap'N Crunch?


General Mills.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 15, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> id be more concerned about Motherboard temperatures (System Temp) than the CPU.
> 
> Speaking of which Chicken Patty who is the Commander of Cap'N Crunch?
> 
> ...



i never had temperature problems on 790gx boards, not even on the biostar.


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2009)

Sooo....I want something new to play with (satisfy my curiosity)......does anybody in here wanna buy a lapped Xigmatek HDT S-1283? 

$20 if you're in the US I might even ship it for free. 

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 16, 2009)

hmm um how about we reverse the roles XD ill send u 4gigs DDR2 for a full am3 setup


----------



## sinar (Dec 16, 2009)

I got 0944FPMW here with single stage. I

@ -12C in bios
ACC auto
Unleashed mode enabled


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice OC Sinar, the unleash mode on my ASUS makes my board crash instantly i still dotn know what it actually does.

I thought it unlocked a core or something.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 16, 2009)

sinar said:


> I got 0944FPMW here with single stage. I
> 
> @ -12C in bios
> ACC auto
> ...



Whats the voltage in bios ?


----------



## sinar (Dec 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Whats the voltage in bios ?


1.6 Vcore


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> Sooo....I want something new to play with (satisfy my curiosity)......does anybody in here wanna buy a lapped Xigmatek HDT S-1283?
> 
> $20 if you're in the US I might even ship it for free.
> 
> Kei



*Consider it sold* 

Forgot to mention that I'm gonna attatch the Thermaltake fan 120mm fan that I've got which is rated for something like 70cfm+ (more than the original Xigy fan). I can't let go of my benching 110cfm fan though, gotta keep something for whenever I get that occasional itch to see what 4Ghz feels like again. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2009)

OH!

@ Sinar.....HOLY ****!!!  That's an amazing clock man, great job!

Kei


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a new cooler coming in. When I install her expect some competition you bastards!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

what cooler ^^


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what cooler ^^



RS1283


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

cool^^

xiggy make some good coolers at a very good pricerange


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cool^^
> 
> xiggy make some good coolers at a very good pricerange



I got this one free


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

awwww nice^^


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweet, I'm just not finally letting my Xigy go to a new owner. That cooler is absolutely the best air cooler I've ever purchased in my life. I'm only letting it go because I wanted to play with something new otherwise I likely would never ever ever ever ever ever ever let it go. 

I even lapped it one day when I was bored along with my 9850BE I used to have....that made the cooler go from simply astounding up to EPIC levels of greatness! You'll love it!

Kei


----------



## department76 (Dec 17, 2009)

*C3 965 on AM2+*

Well I just got my phenom II 965 125W in today!  I started ocing the moment it was in.  I've seen others get 4.0ghz out of the box with 1.51V but sadly I didn't have that success.  both 3.8 and 3.9 won't work at 1.47V, 4.0 won't work with 1.51V.  All of this tried by simply bumping up the multi and vcore.

Seen below, currently 3.9ghz looks stable with 1.51V.  I'm wondering if my old AM2+ board is playing a role on not being able to handle 4.0 easily?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 17, 2009)

loosen the ram timings and try again i guess


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't think of anyone who has an AM2+ board and has hit 4Ghz or higher stable with either the 955 or 965 (both revisions) so far.

All of the guys I see hitting the uber clocks appear to be running a full AM3 board. With my 955 I can get 4Ghz into windows and run SuperPi and a few other things, but as far as stability it's not happening right now on air cooling. I can pass post all the way up to 4.2Ghz and get to loading windows, but that's it.

The processor seems very eager to want to get 4Ghz or better, but I think I may have hit a wall with the current AM2+ board. I know I'm going to switch (regardless of cpu clocks), I just don't know when yet.

Kei


----------



## department76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> I can't think of anyone who has an AM2+ board and has hit 4Ghz or higher stable with either the 955 or 965 (both revisions) so far.
> 
> All of the guys I see hitting the uber clocks appear to be running a full AM3 board. With my 955 I can get 4Ghz into windows and run SuperPi and a few other things, but as far as stability it's not happening right now on air cooling. I can pass post all the way up to 4.2Ghz and get to loading windows, but that's it.
> 
> ...



OK that re-affirms my suspicion.  i could boot at 4.0 with 1.51v vcore, but would bluescreen after about five mintues of stress testing on my AM2+ board.  

3.9 seems solid so far though!

i guess i'm going for an 890FX board next year


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I can get into windows and do those tests as low as 1.440v but it seems that no amount of voltage above that will get it 24/7 stable period! Temps are even remotely a problem for me even on air, but no matter what 4Ghz just won't happen for me on this board.

I didn't try to see how high I could go and still get to at least loading windows, I stopped after 4.2Ghz as it was futile anyway since 4Ghz won't get stable for me on this board. I'm still VERY pleased though, but it would be awesome if I was actually able to do more on the newer AM3 board the processor was made for. 

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> I forgot to mention that I can get into windows and do those tests as low as 1.440v but it seems that no amount of voltage above that will get it 24/7 stable period! Temps are even remotely a problem for me even on air, but no matter what 4Ghz just won't happen for me on this board.
> 
> I didn't try to see how high I could go and still get to at least loading windows, I stopped after 4.2Ghz as it was futile anyway since 4Ghz won't get stable for me on this board. I'm still VERY pleased though, but it would be awesome if I was actually able to do more on the newer AM3 board the processor was made for.
> 
> Kei



its purely ironic, how 4 ghz can be a real "wall"
amd promised us too much sadly, but at least they did manage to produce something useful


----------



## department76 (Dec 17, 2009)

^^ lol ya, no 4ghz club for me and kei :-/


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its purely ironic, how 4 ghz can be a real "wall"
> amd promised us too much sadly, but at least they did manage to produce something useful



lol, technically they delivered when they said you could likely do 4Ghz with air cooling. They never specified what voltage, chipset (SB600,SB710, SB750, etc.), or whether it'd be stable lol.

We've pretty much all been able to actually HIT 4Ghz, it's just that only the guys on the AM3 boards have been able to do it stable blowing on the processor. If I had water cooling then maybe I could do it (still not sure if the board would allow it). I've had similar issues with my board before on other Phenom processors as well. I could get it to boot and run for a bit at "X" speed, but regardless of the voltage I couldn't get it 24/7 stable. Some BIOS's wouldn't even allow me to get it into windows at all, while others would let me get in and play around until I went to go for 24/7 stability.

My board just doesn't seem to want to run certain extreme clocks, but I've already come to terms with that and it still kicks *** anyway! 

When I get it's big brother though I will for sure revisit the uber clocks to see what happens....I even thought about installing my 955 on my roommates 790X (SB750) Gigabyte board just to see how it would clock, but didn't want to risk his jealously or killing his board lol. I know it's not as hardcore in the bios as the M3A32 is which also made it slightly depressing. (you can't even save a profile....what?)

Kei


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2009)

department76 said:


> ^^ lol ya, no 4ghz club for me and kei :-/



I assume that you're also still rockin the SB600 on your AM2+ board right?

Kei


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi guys, my new records (and czech+slowakia air records AMD)






And new max validation *4570 Mhz*:




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=888341


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2009)

FlanK3r said:


> Hi guys, my new records (and czech+slowakia air records AMD)
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6457/superpi1m4410mhz3024mhz.png
> 
> And new max validation *4570 Mhz*:
> ...



F#$K me! What kind of temps are you getting? Also whats the volts?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2009)

FlanK3r said:


> Hi guys, my new records (and czech+slowakia air records AMD)
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6457/superpi1m4410mhz3024mhz.png
> 
> And new max validation *4570 Mhz*:
> ...



omfg dude, that is insane, i cannot get mine over 3.95 without goin to crashville all the time


----------



## department76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> I assume that you're also still rockin the SB600 on your AM2+ board right?
> 
> Kei



you betcha.  i do wonder if the SB710 or SB750 would make a difference.  oh well only time will tell, i do plan on going to a 890FX/SB850 board next year and you better believe i'm going to try and break 4.0 then!


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> F#$K me! What kind of temps are you getting? Also whats the volts?



I'd also like to know this as well as if those are overclocks done in the BIOS or done with AOD or K10stat?

Kei


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 17, 2009)

voltage was 1.55V and ambients temp only about 10-11 C. With normal ambientsd i have minus 100 MHz in all (superpi at 4320, validation at 4480MHz etc...) Its with AOD, because start windows is "hard" for stress CPU


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2009)

I need some DDR3 ram timing help from you great ppl.... I now have my Crosshair III formula now up and running.... I updated the bios to the most current and I must say it's waaaay better... I couldn't get the ram I wanted but think I ended up getting better sticks... THESE but am just using 2 sticks and not 3 and they run 1600MHz @1.65v 7.7.7.24
my question is what do I set the TRC at? currently cpu-z shows 40....
Im new to DDR3 world and going to be a pain in the ass till I get familiar with it lol jj ppl


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2009)

FlanK3r said:


> voltage was 1.55V and ambients temp only about 10-11 C. With normal ambientsd i have minus 100 MHz in all (superpi at 4320, validation at 4480MHz etc...) Its with AOD, because start windows is "hard" for stress CPU



AOD?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> AOD?


AOD = Amd over drive


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I need some DDR3 ram timing help from you great ppl.... I now have my Crosshair III formula now up and running.... I updated the bios to the most current and I must say it's waaaay better... I couldn't get the ram I wanted but think I ended up getting better sticks... THESE but am just using 2 sticks and not 3 and they run 1600MHz @1.65v 7.7.7.24
> my question is what do I set the TRC at? currently cpu-z shows 40....
> Im new to DDR3 world and going to be a pain in the ass till I get familiar with it lol jj ppl



i used these in my old rig, i think they have nice specs vs price 

http://www.memoryc.com/products/des...hannel_kit_for_Intel_LGA1156_i5_i7/index.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> AOD = Amd over drive



Ah ok. What kind of cooling? FlanK3r Please fill in your specs.


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I need some DDR3 ram timing help from you great ppl.... I now have my Crosshair III formula now up and running.... I updated the bios to the most current and I must say it's waaaay better... I couldn't get the ram I wanted but think I ended up getting better sticks... THESE but am just using 2 sticks and not 3 and they run 1600MHz @1.65v 7.7.7.24
> my question is what do I set the TRC at? currently cpu-z shows 40....
> Im new to DDR3 world and going to be a pain in the ass till I get familiar with it lol jj ppl



Sweet news full, how do you like the board so far? I'm EXTREMELY (understatement) interested in that board for my move to a full AM3 platform so any feedback helps.

As for DDR3 timings, I'm not really sure because I've only used it on one system I've built so far (not for me), and I didn't do a nearly any real tweaking on that one.



TheMailMan78 said:


> AOD?



AOD = AMD Overdrive

Kei


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2009)

What I want to know is what kind of cooling this guy is running. To be honest it sounds to good to be true for it to be stable.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> Sweet news full, how do you like the board so far? I'm EXTREMELY (understatement) interested in that board for my move to a full AM3 platform so any feedback helps.
> 
> As for DDR3 timings, I'm not really sure because I've only used it on one system I've built so far (not for me), and I didn't do a nearly any real tweaking on that one.
> 
> ...


Kei you want me to take a few pix of the wickid bios for ya?
And fu*k me this is a sweet ass mobo.... all the settings is so clear you need to be a dummie not to know what each setting is for.... I just wish Asus would make a complete bios for all there high end boards...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2009)

Kei what I love is while your in the bios and start raising fsb and cpu multi it shows in real time what the cpu and memory clocks will be doing while fiddling with the settings before you go into the os.... also the lcd poster shows real time temps... Eg, cpu..nb..sb..mb and stuff that I don't have hooked up atm or even understand...lol
all voltages you can possibly think of to set is in the bios... even every single memory timing voltage.... heck I hope im making sense but some settings are Chinese to me till some friendly mate gives us Crosshair III owners some advice on whats up with some settings.... but all in all Kei I know you would love working on this mobo.... I have never seen such an advanced and through bios and it has for sure every setting the most extreme O/c'r , under clocker could ask for.
Lets put it this way..... I feel like day one when I had no idea how to oc lol.... this is for sure the best of the best Asus has put out! 
baby steps using this mobo for sure.
 PS: the bios has a safety feature that when disabled unlocks all voltages to push whatever you want at it.... none of the typical voltage caps using this mobo friend


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What I want to know is what kind of cooling this guy is running. To be honest it sounds to good to be true for it to be stable.


I call bs too Mailman.... AOD lies with most mobo's


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2009)

Baby steps Kei!!! lol.... ddr3 is a learning curve so far....
current settings stable and temps are way better than the 79-T mobo...


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2009)

*YAHOOO! I used my brain today!*

I don't know why I didn't do it earlier as it's a basic thing to do really, but during my transistion to the 955 processor from the 920 I updated my BIOS to the 1903 version from ASUS.

Ever since I got my 955 installed my once magical GeIL Evo One's wouldn't do a **** thing with this processor. They would post and run using the 800Mhz divider and a bus speed of 215Mhz, but they would not BUDGE 1Mhz further with this processor. Crazy enough, when I switch to the 1066Mhz divider (the GeIL ram is stock 800Mhz) it would post and get to the loading windows screen before finally rejecting the setting regardless of voltage settings.

It was making me go crazy as my Patriot Extremes work EVEN BETTER with this processor than the last (1147Mhz with the 920 up to 1221Mhz with the 955 so far). I had done every timing setting, voltage setting, memory slot configuration (as of today with the new V8 cooler), and idea I could possibly think of.

Then I have no idea why...I just thought humph...........what BIOS did I use last with the 920. Well that's the 1705 (skipped the 1703 beta's), but I didn't do much clocking with those at all so I didn't know what the GeIL would do with them. So I figure you know what lemme check a few things.

I go looking through the ASUS site at the cpu support list and I find 4 listings for the Phenom II X4 955 all for the M3A32 MVP-Wifi that I have. I thought that was rather strange so I dig further....turns out when I upgraded the BIOS it was the proper once for the 955 processor so no worries.

......oh yea _I DON'T HAAAAVE THE C3_ model cuz I couldn't find one for sale! I look and what do you know the 1903 is listed in the updates section with the message "support new cpu's". Hmmmm...look back the 955 C2 (what almost all of us have) is supported from 1604. Look further and there is a listing for the 955 C2 model with the 1701 betas, and of course a listing for the 1903 newer drivers.

Well I decide to give it a go all the way back to my favorite drivers for this board (since the 9850BE times which turned AMAZING new results with 1604's). Try it out and what do you know.....see the attatchments to witness the new (old) awesome.

Finally my GeIL's are able to stretch their legs again, and are no longer shackled to the 800-830Mhz range! I don't know their actual limits with this processor yet, I just figured I'd try out a 'safe' (lol...for me) setting on the ram since I already know they did 1100Mhz with the 920 processor.

I'd LOVE it if they went further, but I'm perfectly happy if they "only" do 1100Mhz...after all they are only 800Mhz modules lol.  Moral of the story...don't forget to check the most basic things before you start pulling your hair out haha.

Kei

(btw, I was also able to validate my 4Ghz all four cores boot/run from bios clock with this release unlike last time on the 1905's...it still crashed when I was running wPrime, but didn't have a hiccup until then 1.440v)






*4Ghz Validation*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=888759


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2009)

@ Full

Your review of that board has me giggling with anticipation like a little school girl! 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2009)

Kei said:


> @ Full
> 
> Your review of that board has me giggling with anticipation like a little school girl!
> 
> Kei


dude giggle as much as you like and go get it!!!! you wont regret it.... oh and no more moving the cmos jumper to clear the bios when it hangs up.... just reach behind the case where the usb plugs and such are and press the clear cmos button lol...


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> oh and no more moving the cmos jumper to clear the bios when it hangs up.... just reach behind the case where the usb plugs and such are and press the clear cmos button lol...



That......is the greatest quote I have ever quoted before. 

No more jumpers....no more fear of if you REALLY wanna try for that last Mhz of bus speed at 345am and risk having to get up from the bed.....no more having to remove the sound card because it blocks the battery...just heaven.....pure heaven. 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey sense this is a new mobo do you all think I should do a fresh OS install? you think things wont play nice as before?
I went from an M3A79-T deluxe DDR2 to the CrosshairIII DDR3


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2009)

Kei said:


> That......is the greatest quote I have ever quoted before.
> 
> No more jumpers....no more fear of if you REALLY wanna try for that last Mhz of bus speed at 345am and risk having to get up from the bed.....no more having to remove the sound card because it blocks the battery...just heaven.....pure heaven.
> 
> Kei


haha I hear that man!!! no more asking the wife.... where the hell is my long tweezers!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

i woul def get a fresh install, there will always be some drivers laying around from the old setup.

so go do the new if you dont mind it;-)


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 18, 2009)

lol my screwdriver kit came with a pair of tweezers! its brilliant comes with tons of magnetic attachments to screws stick to it OBVIOUSLY lol

currently myself running stock as i want to oc but my gpu is acting up in 3D


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i woul def get a fresh install, there will always be some drivers laying around from the old setup.
> 
> so go do the new if you dont mind it;-)


na I dont mind doing it ..... I just think some thing is not playing nice atm.... plus when I booted for the 1st time there was a shit load of new drivers being installed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

get a fresh install Brad, just to make sure


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

def. a new install just to be sure as CP says


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> get a fresh install Brad, just to make sure


ok will do it in the morning


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

how do you guys thank people in posts?

still haven't figured it out haha

edit : DOH the BIIIIIIIIG smiley :shadedshu


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2009)

just look at the right bottom of the post and there is a thanks button lol.... just thank away bro heheheh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> ok will do it in the morning



Keep us posted dude


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2009)

Quick update on the GeIL + X4 955 + 1604 bios testing.

So far I've got the ram running up to an astounding 1128Mhz on 2.3v (stock is 2.3v Patriot and 2.2v GeIL). I haven't tried to run any memtest as I'm not really concerned with ultimate stability just yet. I just want to see exactly how high I can take this ram on cl5 timings and still run passing SuperPi/wPrime/3DMark06/Everest benchmarks and normal daily stuff.

So far no real problems which is simply amazing taking 800Mhz 4-4-4 memory up to 1128Mhz 5-5-5 timings. 

I think I can get just a couple more Mhz out of them before they start giving me errors, but I'm BEYOND floored already that it goes this high at all.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

Kei said:


> Quick update on the GeIL + X4 955 + 1604 bios testing.
> 
> So far I've got the ram running up to an astounding 1128Mhz on 2.3v (stock is 2.3v Patriot and 2.2v GeIL). I haven't tried to run any memtest as I'm not really concerned with ultimate stability just yet. I just want to see exactly how high I can take this ram on cl5 timings and still run passing SuperPi/wPrime/3DMark06/Everest benchmarks and normal daily stuff.
> 
> ...




Good job tweaking the RAM Kei.   That is amazing considering it is DDR2 800


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job tweaking the RAM Kei.   That is amazing considering it is DDR2 800



*cough* my ballistix 800 do 1152 5-5-5-12 with extremely sharp subtiming. 2.1v
i really like them, but dont have them in use atm


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job tweaking the RAM Kei.   That is amazing considering it is DDR2 800



Thanks! They finally gave up the fight after about 20 minutes at 1138Mhz 5-5-5-16-32 2.3v

I didn't think they even get to that as they got hung up at the loading screen (it wasn't locked, just taking a looong time to load) when I tried that using the 800Mhz divider. I switched to the 1066 divider instead and gave it another go and it made it for the 20 mins like I said.

I'm super pleased!



Velvet Wafer said:


> *cough* my ballistix 800 do 1152 5-5-5-12 with extremely sharp subtiming. 2.1v
> i really like them, but dont have them in use atm



That's awesome Velvet! Are those 100% stock 800Mhz ram units or are they stock 800Mhz units that are rated from the factory to do "X" amount of Mhz? My Patriot Extreme's are 800Mhz units, but they're rated from the factory to do 1150Mhz 5-5-5-12 on 2.3v. I took them all the way up to 1221Mhz 5-5-5 on 2.2v before changing the bios back to the one I'm using now. I haven't retested them nor doubt I will bother....I think. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2009)

*In other news...*

Since I'm back on my favorite bios for this board I decided to give the low voltage runs another go since this bios did so AMAZINGLY well with the 9850BE I used to run (allowed me to go to the stock 2.5Ghz on only 1.062v which was a lot lower than before).

If I remember correctly the lowest voltage I was able to boot the stock 3.2Ghz with my 955 on the 1903 bios was 1.184v. I needed 1.20v in order to be 100% stable which was still sweet, but it left me with some pretty serious questions.

The old bios had significant gaps in voltage jumps when going for small speed increases even if you weren't at a nose bleed speed (3.8-4.0Ghz). When I say strange I mean I could get 3.0Ghz @ 1.104v absolutely torture all night stable, but it took a rather huge jump up to 1.20v in order to get 3.2Ghz stable?

To make it even crazier...3.1Ghz @ 1.136v was also torture all night stable. Now that I'm on the good 'ol epic bios again I'm wondering if those large jumps are part of the processor or that bios itself having conflicts with my processor since it was C2 and not C3.

So far it's looking sweet...haven't tested stability yet, but the fact that it even makes it to windows gives me hope enough. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry for image size, for some reason it decided not to do the usual 'click to see fullsize image' thing. 

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

Kei said:


> Thanks! They finally gave up the fight after about 20 minutes at 1138Mhz 5-5-5-16-32 2.3v
> 
> I didn't think they even get to that as they got hung up at the loading screen (it wasn't locked, just taking a looong time to load) when I tried that using the 800Mhz divider. I switched to the 1066 divider instead and gave it another go and it made it for the 20 mins like I said.
> 
> ...



they are sold as 800 mhz, i dont even know which d9 they used here, but the sticks are from the new 80A batch, and are 2.0v stock.
would you mind to search for the datasheet?





sorry for not naming you the full batch, i dont have them here atm, i lent them to a buddy, to construct a rig


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2009)

*Sweetness!*

I figured 3.2Ghz @ 1.136v wouldn't be stable...and it wasn't. During the test it had an error about 3 minutes in, but it didn't bsod/freeze/reset which was cool. Bumped it 1 notch and got to about 9 minutes in before an error, still no bsod/freeze/reset. Bump it 1 more notch and it had an error........no wait! It passed all 20 passes without a hiccup or error. 

_*1604 bios*_
3.2Ghz @ 1.168v  (31C 100% LinX load silent fan style)

_*1903 bios*_
3.2Ghz @ 1.200v

Looks like that 1903 bios did have some issues with my C2 stepping 955 afterall. After I get done with the epic 1604's I'll probably give the 1705's another go to see if they're any better or worse.

That is AWESOME though that I can run the voltage so low at 3.2Ghz! A year ago who would/ve even dreamt that!

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

From experience, sometimes the BIOS is all it takes to go from shitty overclock, to a heck of a overclock!

When I had my M3A79-T the 0603 BIOS was the latest, I was not able to get above 3Ghz with my 9850.  switched to 0403 and went up to 3.6 Ghz.  You tell me if it was the BIOS or not


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ah ok. What kind of cooling? FlanK3r Please fill in your specs.



cooling is Cooler Master Hyper 212,so, more with my PC u can watch here first page is about my x4 955 BE and second about my x4 965 BE C3

And here older photo system (now i have 120mm fan and new graphic card)


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2009)

*Testing...testing...1,2, 4?*

Just had to see if I could actually make it through a post at 4Ghz in dual core mode without any errors using the epic bios.

So far I've run 3 SuperPi runs and started writing this post (also validated with CPU-Z below).

It's been 13 minutes and it's not went mad just yet...I'm gonna TRY to run wPrime and hopefully it'll pass that and go from there. I'm still not really betting that it's gonna be stable, but it would be cool if it was. 

Kei

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=889839

*Edit: It made it a half hour before I decided to reset. It didn't have any big errors, but I am certain that it would not have proven truly stable. Retesting at a slightly higher voltage...*


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay so final results of that little dance left me with 4Ghz @ 1.376v will run SuperPi and wPrime, but not pass LinX. 4Ghz @ 1.42v will not pass the welcome screen into windows at all. 4Ghz @ 1.39-1.41v will run for a very long time without bsod/freeze/reset, but won't pass LinX. Those are all dual core boots straight from the bios.

Temps aren't even a remote worry as even with the fan on a low setting I've not seen more than 36-37C.

Interesting results for sure, I booted 4Ghz @ 1.39v on all four cores and got just inside windows before it reset on me. That easily the lowest I've ever test with four cores making it into windows, previously 1.440v was needed with the 1903 bios.

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

Kei said:


> Okay so final results of that little dance left me with 4Ghz @ 1.376v will run SuperPi and wPrime, but not pass LinX. 4Ghz @ 1.42v will not pass the welcome screen into windows at all. 4Ghz @ 1.39-1.41v will run for a very long time without bsod/freeze/reset, but won't pass LinX. Those are all dual core boots straight from the bios.
> 
> Temps aren't even a remote worry as even with the fan on a low setting I've not seen more than 36-37C.
> 
> ...



dont underestimate the temperature scaling. as i went from a single 240, to my current megarad and the 240 in parallel, i could validate it to 4.2, when even 4 were problematic before. phenom scales all the way down, to -200degrees and below

idle i was at 25 degrees,the run^^


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2009)

*Side effects may include...*

It appears as though while I regain my overclocking awesomeness I may infact lose out in other things. Since I did the bios flash back to the 1604 epic bios it seems that I can't play any flash video (justin.tv, etc.) without some serious issues going on.

I tried the new 9.12 drivers as well as the 9.11's that I was already on before the flash. I reseated the card and tried a different 6-pin connector, I checked the heat, I checked the bios settings, I ran with everything on default (bios and CCC).

No matter what I did the display driver would go to crap once I started any flash video (updated that too), and even after I closed it off the performance would be garbage. Everything was just plain horrid after loading up any flash video.

Swap to the 1705's and it was the same, swap to the 1903's and it's perfect again.

I'm going to try to redownload the other bios files again, and then give them another test perhaps just to confirm it was that tomorrow perhaps.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2009)

Kei said:


> It appears as though while I regain my overclocking awesomeness I may infact lose out in other things. Since I did the bios flash back to the 1604 epic bios it seems that I can't play any flash video (justin.tv, etc.) without some serious issues going on.
> 
> I tried the new 9.12 drivers as well as the 9.11's that I was already on before the flash. I reseated the card and tried a different 6-pin connector, I checked the heat, I checked the bios settings, I ran with everything on default (bios and CCC).
> 
> ...



Guess it's just that certain BIOS updates cause that.  Just stick with the one that works bro


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2009)

Yea, I know.....I wanna throw something now though lol. I'm hoping that maybe it was something else so I'll try the other bios again juuuuuuuust in case......sadly I never had these problems until I flashed back to the older bios so I'm pretty sure that's what the issue was after trying a bunch of things. 

Kei


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 19, 2009)

when flashing bios, Always restore the bios back to defaults or safe settings.


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2009)

always have


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2009)

*Hot news!*

Okay not really 'hot' in gpu terms, but it's super sweet that's for sure! After jimmyz (thanks again) let me in on how to unlock the clock limits of MSI Afterburner for the 5700 series cards, I finally had a chance to let my card stretch it's legs a bit. (9.12 Hotfix drivers for Win7 64)

I've got an XFX 5770 1Gb which I'm in love with, but CCC has it shackled by the in program limits of 960Mhz core and 1445Mhz memory. Honestly those are both awesome clocks anyway, but I knew my card could go further because it did those without even flinching.

I haven't went through all the voltage testing yet, I just dialed in a safe 1.20v (stock is 1.125 I believe...most I've heard of being used was 1.3x) and started to bump the speed a little bit.

I'll test more later on, but the card didn't have any issues whatsoever no matter what test I threw at it running 1025Mhz core clock and 1440Mhz memory. I didn't try to up the memory speed yet as I was focused only on the core speed for now, thus the safe memory clock settings.

At those settings I've been able to run many 3DMark06 tests, load up my replay files in iRacing, and play Crysis Warhead in DX10 mode with Enthusiast graphics settings being the highest you can go. I was super surprised how well Crysis ran with those settings in comparison to stock. I held 30fps (vsync is on so I don't know the max above 60) for roughly 98% of the first level regardless of what was happening. I didn't play any further than that as I was just exploring and trying to see how things ran. Playtime was roughly 30-40 minutes running around after taking most everyone out. 

I didn't overclock anything in the system so the results would be even better had I done that! At certain points the frame rate would rise to lock at 60fps for a small burst or two which was grin inducing. I play at 1360*768 resolution on a 32" lcd monitor.

3DMark results for 100% stock yielded 15,607pts, and with only the gpu clocked up rose to 16,606pts. Of course the score would rise hugely if everything else was clocked up (I've already done 18,423 with lower gpu clocks than this). If my memory serves me right my first test ever with this card was at 3Ghz clock setting and everything stock which gave me 15,244pts...everything clocked up (gpu 960/1445) gave 18,423. If it actually scaled the same then I could be finally looking at a 19k score for the first time. 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2009)

Can any of you fine clockers please explain to me what CPU LOAD-LINE CALIBRATION is?

All it tells me in the bios is....

Disabled: The Cpu Voltage has 50mV Droop with Loadline

Enabled: The Cpu Voltage will be kept without loading.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2009)

Did I stump ya'll?


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2009)

Full, the loadline calibration is to help you make sure there is no voltage droop (fluctuation) to ensure that your clocking is easier. I'm sure you've seen on some of your other boards before the voltage fluctuating if you stared at cpu-z for a bit with a certain overclock and voltage level.

Loadline just takes care of that for you, though I heard the board doesn't even need it because of it's fantastic efficiency. 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2009)

I wanna share some info to you all regarding cpu voltage.... 

First, I just really started to play with this Crosshair III mobo and I find it holds really tight voltages....

I just bumped the cpu multi up from x16 to x17.5 and left the cpu volts on auto in the bios...
Now here's the kicker..... Cpu-z shows 1.35v with no fluctuations.... the LCD poster which I have set in the bios to display all voltages is displaying a whooping 1.402v in real time....

I recall o/c'n my ol 6400 black and found that having the cpu volt set to lets say 1.4850 would run but wouldn't be stable more than 30min.... cpu temp were fine.... so just for the hell of it by fluke I lowered the volts down to 1.4650 and it was %100 stable....
So all in all I believe some of us are being tricked... just something to keep in the back of you minds 

Cheers


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2009)

Kei said:


> Full, the loadline calibration is to help you make sure there is no voltage droop (fluctuation) to ensure that your clocking is easier. I'm sure you've seen on some of your other boards before the voltage fluctuating if you stared at cpu-z for a bit with a certain overclock and voltage level.
> 
> Loadline just takes care of that for you, though I heard the board doesn't even need it because of it's fantastic efficiency.
> 
> Kei


haha I been watching it like a cat scoping out its prey and nothing!!! not a dam thing.... Cpu-z as well as the lcd post monitor is holding SOLID!!!! no bs just I've never seen that before and I love it!!!! teeheehee


----------



## trt740 (Dec 20, 2009)

anyone breaking 4.0ghz on the newer 965s on air 24/7 with reasonable voltage?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> anyone breaking 4.0ghz on the newer 965s on air 24/7 with reasonable voltage?



Here ta got TRT740. ADD ME!!!

Specs:

ASUS M4A79T Deluxe AM3 DDR3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard |
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 125W |
Corsair TWINX Dominator Dual Channel 4096MB PC12800 DDR3 1600MHz Memory |
BFG GTX 285 OC+ 1GB |
Western Digital Raptor 74GB 10,000 RPM - MAIN DRIVE |
2x 250GB/400GB/500GB 7,200 HDDs |
Corsair 750TX Power Supply |
Tuniq Tower 120 |
Windows 7 |
NZXT M59 Case


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> anyone breaking 4.0ghz on the newer 965s on air 24/7 with reasonable voltage?


965 C3 is easy even for air bro!
I see the dude above me is running 1.50v..... way to much imo


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2009)

Isnt stable below that


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 20, 2009)

Just messing with mine right now and yes this is on air ( true 120 )


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Isnt stable below that


try 1.48v or even one click lower.... did you read my post about bios and cpuid volts?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2009)

naa i hanvt read your post about the bios or cpuid volts. link me too it and i will. i really do need to get it down alittle. i do like 4ghz tho 

nice assasin i see your running at 1.5v too


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Just messing with mine right now and yes this is on air ( true 120 )
> 
> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/4185/9204.jpg


assassin glad to see your amd again bro!!!!

OT: hows project stang going?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea for now, just trying to see how high i can this on air 

memory hasnt been tuned yet so thats low so is my NB







@ Fullinfusion - I haven't done much to it, have to clean up the garage to do more work on it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> naa i hanvt read your post about the bios or cpuid volts. link me too it and i will. i really do need to get it down alittle. i do like 4ghz tho
> 
> nice assasin i see your running at 1.5v too


#6585 post..... just look up bro!


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 20, 2009)

I need some info/help/tips on how to get my 945ES to 4GHz 24/7......I'm pretty inexperienced with AMD setups as I've spent the last few years with Intel. 

Any help would be good lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I need some info/help/tips on how to get my 945ES to 4GHz 24/7......I'm pretty inexperienced with AMD setups as I've spent the last few years with Intel.
> 
> Any help would be good lol


TIP #1

Get a C3 125 watt 965 Phenom II!


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd sooner keep my 945ES than go out and buy a retail chip.






My e-penis grows by at least 1.7" from having the ES.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 20, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I'd sooner keep my 945ES than go out and buy a retail chip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well mine doubles yours cause i have 2


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 20, 2009)

Some Day Mine Will Be As Big As Yours!!!!qq!!q!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 20, 2009)

gah all you guys and your engineering this and awesome that -_- kind of depressing for me haha i have 2 awesome gpus and a cpu that cant push them


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 20, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> gah all you guys and your engineering this and awesome that -_- kind of depressing for me haha i have 2 awesome gpus and a cpu that cant push them



Sell 1 and your cpu, pick up a 965 C3


or wait for the 6 core versions to come out 


I'm really impress with mine, 4.2ghz @ 1.5 is nice, temps are around 38C with prime95 running for 30mins


----------



## trt740 (Dec 20, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here ta got TRT740. ADD ME!!!
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...





Assassin48 said:


> Just messing with mine right now and yes this is on air ( true 120 )
> 
> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/4185/9204.jpg



Thx fellas i'm think of selling my my I7 rig and pocket a bit of cash to head again into the AMD arena. There really isn't anythig to dislike about my current rig but I'm a bit bored.

Was thinking about this set up http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingCart.aspx?submit=Change selling my current rig and making 200.00 to apply to a bit better video card.


Or if I wanted to get even wilder and save/ make 300.00 this one I might buy and  I bet in the real world I  would see little difference. http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingCart.aspx?submit=ChangeItem


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Thx fellas i'm think of selling my my I7 rig and pocket a bit of cash to head again into the AMD arena. There really isn't anythig to dislike about my current rig but I'm a bit board.



For performance the i7 1366 is the way to go, there's no denying that.

get a new cpu if you want to play with something new

For gaming AMD is a little more affordable but with 1156 out and the i5 750 going for $150 @ microcenter its a tough choice


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah the i5 750 slays the PII 965 (and that's at the stock clocks of 2.66 and 3.4 respectively) so AMD is in trouble right now.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 20, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> Yeah the i5 750 slays the PII 965 (and that's at 2.66 vs 3.4 GHz) so AMD is in trouble right now.



I'm not sure it slays it, and they are more expensive on the lower end. However, almost all the cpus both companies sell are great for day to day use.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I'm not sure it slays it, and they are more expensive on the lower end. However, almost all the cpus both companies sell are great for day to day use.



There's a few benchmarks where the 965 edges out the i5, but there are a lot of benches where the i5 is on top (especially in games), and we are talking on stock clocks here where the difference between the 965 and the i5 is huge, and the 2.66GHz i5 can hit >4GHz easier than the 3.4GHz PII.  Overclocked to 4.13GHz, the i5 obliterates everything and runs very close to similarly clocked i7s (sometimes even beating them--memory controller?).  A PII 965 costs $10 less than an i5 750.  The sum of these statements is what I meant by 'slays'.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 20, 2009)

well im not selling my 5850s i watched newegg for 6hrs just to nab 2 of them and finally got them at 4am est back when they first were released, at $259.  While i want a 965 c3 with new mobo etc; again no money to make said purchase, and if i sell what i have now theres no reason to upgrade. I am bottlenecked by my cpu on crossfire 5850s if i sell a 5850 the bottleneck is gone   i want full perfromance so im hoping to save some cash and grab a 965 125watt drop it in wait a bit then upgrade to a 790fx board when all you guys jump on the 890fx boards and ill grab ddr3 as it will be cheaper then as well. that way i can get full AM3 platform goodness overclock to 4ghz with my xiggy and call it a day and when thuban comes out i can wait and see how good it is


----------



## trt740 (Dec 20, 2009)

May just keep what I have, it's so good I'm bored. Well I could do a rebuild and have all kinds of trouble and be sorry but I really like amd.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> May just keep what I have, it's so good I'm bored. Well I could do a rebuild and have all kinds of trouble and be sorry but I really like amd.



if your looking for an AM3 board, i have a UD5P that i'm selling. Buyers backed out, Pm me if interested.

This 965BE c3 i have is a nice cpu, 4.2ghz 1.5v Stable


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 20, 2009)

sent you a PM how well does that gigabyte board clock? as i was looking at the Sata 6gbps usb 3 version of the board u have

damn i need more cash god i hate being broke all the damn time if i had my way id have my Am3 setup already running and my AM2+ setup up for sale or possible giveaway


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 20, 2009)

I had a little play tonight....here is the result. \


----------



## sinar (Dec 21, 2009)

Single Stage, bios temp -8C idle
Vcore @ 1.714V bios
NB @ 1.4V


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Thx fellas i'm think of selling my my I7 rig and pocket a bit of cash to head again into the AMD arena. There really isn't anythig to dislike about my current rig but I'm a bit bored.
> 
> Was thinking about this set up http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingCart.aspx?submit=Change selling my current rig and making 200.00 to apply to a bit better video card.
> 
> ...



TRT i would straight trade you your mobo and CPU for mine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2009)

anyone know how or if i can unlock all 4 cores on my 550be on my ecs 785g mobo?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmm maybe if it has ACC and even then its like the luck of the draw


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 21, 2009)

where would that be located in the bios cause i dont think ive seen it yet.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> where would that be located in the bios cause i dont think ive seen it yet.



Yes you can here you go 
http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-9562-view-AMD-785G-propose-a-simple-processor-unlock.html


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2009)

depends on the motherboard maker aswell, also there is no guarantee the other cores on that processor if any are in any good condition.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Some Day Mine Will Be As Big As Yours!!!!qq!!q!



im trying to beat your 945ES on air with a phenom 910


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> gah all you guys and your engineering this and awesome that -_- kind of depressing for me haha i have 2 awesome gpus and a cpu that cant push them



WTF are you talking about? Thats more than enough CPU to push them cards.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> gah all you guys and your engineering this and awesome that -_- kind of depressing for me haha i have 2 awesome gpus and a cpu that cant push them



why cant a 940 push them my 910 is clocked plenty high and is retail on air...getting a 620 today going to have some fun with that


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2009)

did a few tests cards scale linear with clock speed increase for me in multiple games 3ghz 3.2ghz 3.4ghz each jump shows another 5% increase so a jump from 3ghz to 4ghz would in theory give me  25% and ive seen the difference in frames between my setup and erockers from clock speed alone he gets a rather large increase compared to myself 

going AM3 + higher clock speed would result in some cases of a 30% improvement with ddr3 etc   thus why i need to upgrade

and my gigabyte board just wont clock my 940be at all 3.4ghz is the highest it will boot at where as my old asrock would allow 4ghz

that and i keep telling myself if i upgrade now i can get a drop in Thuban later


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2009)

swap the processor


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 22, 2009)

would if i could  i had planed to grab a 965 125 watt drop it in see what i got then eventually when you peeps move on to 890fx boards id get a 790fx board cheap and grab some DDR3  that was the plan but moneys tight at the moment


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 27, 2009)

well i blew $330 on a Samsung T260HD should arrive tuesday or wednesday   i cant wait for some dual monitor action in supcom haha


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2009)

just so everyone knows that i am still alive







stock cooler too


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow....sometimes I hate you 

Awesome clock what board is that on now Crosshair III? I just picked up a 790GX board (ASUS) and it's going pretty well so far though I haven't tried anything drastic on it just yet.

I still don't have any proper ram in it, just using some OCZ 1333Mhz cas7 stuff (running 6-7-6-16-21 1T) until I figure out how to tweak on DDR3 and decide what I want in the end. Not bad ram I must say for budget stuff. 

I'm typing this post from the Express Gate feature on the board now. I figured since I've built 3 systems with Express Gate ability maybe I should actually check it out  for myself lol. THIS FEATURE IS AWESOME! I had no idea it had this much available, and of course the boot time (or lack thereof) is insane.

Kei


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

is this club also for Athlon II users? there based on the PII and clock mostly the same way


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2009)

Kei said:


> Wow....sometimes I hate you
> 
> Awesome clock what board is that on now Crosshair III? I just picked up a 790GX board (ASUS) and it's going pretty well so far though I haven't tried anything drastic on it just yet.
> 
> ...



actually this in my dad's PC its just a little M3A78-T and some elpida's in it


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is this club also for Athlon II users? there based on the PII and clock mostly the same way



It's still a Phenom II so it counts in my book. When I had the Phenom I thread going it counted for the Kuma guys too because they were Phenom I's.

@ wall

lol, that's like another kick to the gut knowing that you're using the same board (though AM2+ flavor), and still rocking out awesome clocks. Once I figure things out with this board I'll see what she can really do with my C2 955. I have found so far though that the Northbridge will hit 2.8Ghz without any real issues even booting from 1.25v and running for a while. 3Ghz didn't happen, but I never tried any high voltage than 1.30v (what I used to use for 3Ghz NB on the M3A32-MVP) yet. I also haven't touched any of the other NB voltages or settings so I think it's still possible to get 3Ghz again.

Cpu side of things just using simple multiplier clocking I've found that 3.9Ghz was still doable without any effort at 1.40v. 4Ghz will take more volts than that with simple multiplier clocking though I haven't tweaked ANYTHING in that regard so it may not. I also didn't bother turning up the fan speed past super silent (~450rpm out of 2000+) so that may help as well. I did a quick check though and turning the multiplier up still let me load windows but fail just before the welcome screen at 4.1Ghz on silent fans.

I know I've got A LOT to learn about this board and DDR3 so I'm fairly optimistic right now and very excited to learn something new.

Any idea on what's considered safe voltage for DDR3 (roughly of course) if the default voltage is 1.8v?

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Good clocking Chris.  How were the temps at idle like that with the stock cooler?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 28, 2009)

Phenom 550 BE


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2009)

*Just a quick test*

Just figured I'd get a screenshot at 4Ghz on the new board. 

I set the bios to 1.52v just to be on the 'safe' side and avoid any bsod episodes. So far the 790GX has impressed me quite a lot in what it can do, and it's just about right since I never used more than 2 PCI-E slots anyway lol.

Ah, forgot to post that I took the board up to HTT (bus) max speed this morning to see what she could do. I didn't take a screenshot, but I did 335Mhz which is fantastic I think. I could post at 340Mhz, but it wouldn't run at that speed. I'm not certain though if that was because of anything else since I didn't bother to adjust any voltages higher than stock anyway lol. I also ran into a ceiling with the ram since even at the lowest divider my ram speed was 1320Mhz when I hit 330Mhz on the HTT bus...maybe with better ram I may have been able to go higher, or tuning voltages but I'm pleased anyway lol.

The voltage in the Everest shot is not correct as in the bios it's set to 1.35v (stock). I'm not sure what's up with that just yet, but I remember reading something about a jumper on the board I may have to work with concerning voltages.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

What cooling did you use Rick?  Great run dude.


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2009)

+1


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What cooling did you use Rick?  Great run dude.



Been awhile back but I believe that was with a dice pot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

What do you think that CPU can do under some LN2?   Looks promising.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good clocking Chris.  How were the temps at idle like that with the stock cooler?



it was sitting 35C idle 45C load i already swapped it for a full copper Tt Silent Boost RX K8 makes no noise and does a pretty good job for temps about 2-3C less than the stocker

24/7 is looking like 3.6ghz 1.35v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

How the he'll did the stock cooler do so good?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> How the he'll did the stock cooler do so good?



no idea but it was working good so i didn't complain


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

I wouldn't have neither, was just curious.  You sure you didn't strap on a 120mm or something?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I wouldn't have neither, was just curious.  You sure you didn't strap on a 120mm or something?



nope bone stock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Gotta be careful with you.  You are a sneaky one


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 28, 2009)

Stock cooler still..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=912279






Hoping to get some water or a better heatsink in a few weeks :s


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Stock cooler still..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=912279
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/912279.png
> ...



Holy shit. What kind of temp did you get?


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Want good RAM for your AM3 rig? Just found some in stock, here you go: http://www.provantage.com/crucial-technology-memory-bl2kit25664ba1336~7CIAL618.htm

I've been using it a while now and it works great with AM3. Very flexible with timings and can handle a lot of voltage. Works for me at 1450mhz cas 6 stock voltage.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 29, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Holy shit. What kind of temp did you get?



Its running upwards of 60C... Quite a bit too warm for my tastes so I've backed down to 3600..

Should be able to swing a water loop in a few weeks though to really be able to push it a bit more.


----------



## jjFarking (Dec 29, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=912595






All @ stock settings, except for the multiplier (19x)
Will be getting a better CPU HSF next week sometime, as this stock cooler is the worst I have ever encountered in my more than 20 years of working with PCs :shadedshu
Once that's dropped in, I'll be getting back with some OC figures


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2009)

jjFarking said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=912595
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/912595.png
> 
> ...



the stock cooler is one of the better coolers made....what complaints do you have for it because every single review on the X4 965 raves about that cooler be the best AMD cooler out there. did you forget this chip tops the charts on wattage?

oh and look up some posts i got 4.2ghz on that stock cooler using a RB-C2 140w 965BE


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2009)

GAH cd send me a 965 or a 955  lol better yet send me one that can hit 4ghz 24/7 stable better yet what would you want for one maybe i can buy it (doubtfull) but argh i want more then this 940BE can give me

anyway man always impressed by your clocks


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> GAH cd send me a 965 or a 955  lol better yet send me one that can hit 4ghz 24/7 stable better yet what would you want for one maybe i can buy it (doubtfull) but argh i want more then this 940BE can give me
> 
> anyway man always impressed by your clocks



thanks and try microcenter my dad got his for $160 on sale there i just clocked it up for him being the great son i am


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2009)

hahaha yea im no where near a micro center man not even closest is boston and thats about 200miles so 400miles round trip it would cost far more to get there and back bah lol send me one of those lovely engineering samples


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hahaha yea im no where near a micro center man not even closest is boston and thats about 200miles so 400miles round trip it would cost far more to get there and back bah lol send me one of those lovely engineering samples



lol i'm out of ES chips the last one is in my brothers computer and its not a unlocked chip


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2009)

damn -_- if someone would send me a good clocking 955 or older 140watt 965 id give my 940be in trade (clocks dam good just dosent like my gigabyte board for some reason )


----------



## jjFarking (Dec 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> the stock cooler is one of the better coolers made....what complaints do you have for it because every single review on the X4 965 raves about that cooler be the best AMD cooler out there. did you forget this chip tops the charts on wattage?
> 
> oh and look up some posts i got 4.2ghz on that stock cooler using a RB-C2 140w 965BE



It looked very promising indeed and the HSF looks like it can actually do something worthwhile.
In reality, at least for me, it does jack sh1t.
At idle, it sits at 43c (was 47c) in Windows. Under full load PRIOR to me replacing the Thermal Paste, it would go over 62c and then shut down 
Replaced the Thermal Paste & now the temps (both stock & current mild OC) do not exceed 60c - which is still too much 
Problem is mainly two-fold: my location (it's always warm where I live & summer hasn't quite started to bite yet) & my Antec P182se simply cannot push enough air through, despite the 5x120mm fans running full-pelt all the time...
The 550BE I had just prior to this X4, never got this hot (but then it never performed quite as well either ), even when OCd to the max, with huge voltage increases.

So, in short, this HSF, for me at least, sucks the big one sideways and not pleasantly either :shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2009)

jjFarking said:


> It looked very promising indeed and the HSF looks like it can actually do something worthwhile.
> In reality, at least for me, it does jack sh1t.
> At idle, it sits at 43c (was 47c) in Windows. Under full load PRIOR to me replacing the Thermal Paste, it would go over 62c and then shut down
> Replaced the Thermal Paste & now the temps (both stock & current mild OC) do not exceed 60c - which is still too much
> ...



i'm in houston i know what heat is and the stock cooler still works for me had several chips using that cooler without any heat issues it honestly sounds like either the wiring in the case is blocking airflow or you got a messed up cooler


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree, the stock HSF has always done well by my standards. Idle temps are 'fairly" close to that of my normal aftermarket coolers (Xiggy S963/S1283/Cooler Master V8), and the 100% load temps are not too bad either depending on voltage levels. As long as voltage stays lower than 1.45v roughly the temps have been good.

I usually use the stock setup for a day or two just to see how well the processor works with it, and to get used to the processors habits which is easier than just breaking out a huge cooler. 

Once I'm done with the stock units I either shelve them for sale later with the processor, or use them as upgrades for systems that I build that are dual core models. They work very nicely in that environment. 

Definitely sounds like you got a bad unit. 

Kei


----------



## jjFarking (Dec 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i'm in houston i know what heat is and the stock cooler still works for me had several chips using that cooler without any heat issues it honestly sounds like either the wiring in the case is blocking airflow or you got a messed up cooler



Already redid the wiring (what I could do anyways) for that exact reason, to no avail.
I kinda figured what you just stated as well; that the cooler itself is dodgy as


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2009)

jjFarking said:


> Already redid the wiring (what I could do anyways) for that exact reason, to no avail.
> I kinda figured what you just stated as well; that the cooler itself is dodgy as



is the mounting on it ok? i had issues with one or two back in the day that its mount was monkey'd up


----------



## jjFarking (Dec 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> is the mounting on it ok? i had issues with one or two back in the day that its mount was monkey'd up



Yeah mate.. First thing I checked 
Been building systems for over 2 decades, so I got to experience some of the lovely inventions us end-users beta trial for all the camps out there 

Gonna strip it all down again tonight & remove what I can from the case. Short of lapping the CPU/HSF, I'm guessing getting a new after-market HSF is simply what is required, followed by a new case with much better airflow - dust intake notwithstanding 

Cheers for that


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Its running upwards of 60C... Quite a bit too warm for my tastes so I've backed down to 3600..
> 
> Should be able to swing a water loop in a few weeks though to really be able to push it a bit more.



Well damn. Thats not to bad. I would hit 60c under a stock cooler when I set it to 3600 in about 30 seconds. Hell even with my new cooler I hit 55c after an hour. Where do you live? Somewhere arctic?



cdawall said:


> the stock cooler is one of the better coolers made....what complaints do you have for it because every single review on the X4 965 raves about that cooler be the best AMD cooler out there. did you forget this chip tops the charts on wattage?
> 
> oh and look up some posts i got 4.2ghz on that stock cooler using a RB-C2 140w 965BE



That cant be the same cooler as the one on the 955.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well damn. Thats not to bad. I would hit 60c under a stock cooler when I set it to 3600 in about 30 seconds. Hell even with my new cooler I hit 55c after an hour. Where do you live? Somewhere arctic?
> 
> 
> 
> That cant be the same cooler as the one on the 955.



its a smidge different


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

what is a SAFE 24/7 NB voltage for a AII X2? I know its not a PII but its based on one so i thought you guys could help me out


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2009)

This is the one that came with my 955. Whats the difference?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is the one that came with my 955. Whats the difference?
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/attachments/ov...ool_amd_phenom_black_edition_heatsink_fan.jpg








thats the 965 cooler the base has a different design, and the heat pipes are longer, the fan pushes more air etc.


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2009)

jjFarking said:


> Gonna strip it all down again tonight & remove what I can from the case. Short of lapping the CPU/HSF.......followed by a new case with much better airflow



Those were my immediate thoughts when I read your original post. Since you obviously have system building experience, I figured that maybe the cooler was a bad unit (bad fan or terrible bottom surface area), or your case was very limited in airflow.

I'm curious what the cooler would do if you did actually lap it. I did that for the stock cooler for the Phenom 9850BE and it made a nice difference. As usual, the stock coolers are far from optimized surface area wise which we all know makes a large difference in temperatures depending on the surface area condition.

I'm probably going to be picking up some more sandpaper to lap my PII 955 tomorrow since it's definitely in need of some work to get an optimal surface. 

Kei


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://techreport.com/r.x/phenom-ii-x4-955/stock-hsf.jpg
> 
> thats the 965 cooler the base has a different design, and the heat pipes are longer, the fan pushes more air etc.



Thats an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what is a SAFE 24/7 NB voltage for a AII X2...



I personally don't use anything higher than 1.30v for the NB, especially for a 24/7 clock. The returns I believe are diminished by the extra heat and stress on the system. Stock on the PII's (probably the same for the AII's is 1.100v, and I try to keep things between 1.1-1.25v as a good compromise for heat/power consumption/speed/wear on the system. 

If you're needing more volts that 1.30 to get a clock, that probably means that the clock isn't really going to work out for you anyway. Do a few tests at various clocks from 2.2-3.0Ghz (if you can get that high) and see what voltages you need in order to get them fairly stable. If one of those clocks takes a large jump then you have an idea of where the cons are greater than the pros. 

On my old motherboard (M3A32-MVP) I could do 3Ghz no problem on the Northbridge with 1.30v and could boot it and run as low as 1.27v. On my new motherboard (M4A78T-E) I can no longer hit 3Ghz it seems without doing more tweaking or adding more voltage. On this board I can hit 2.8Ghz without problems and boot that as low as 1.25v and run...but further than that takes much more effort so it's just not worth it/smart.

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats an aftermarket cooler.



no its not its the one that comes in the box with the phenom 965BE i have one sitting a foot away from me AVC is the company that makes AMD's coolers thats why there sticker is on that fan its the press release sample off some website


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> no its not its the one that comes in the box with the phenom 965BE i have one sitting a foot away from me AVC is the company that makes AMD's coolers thats why there sticker is on that fan its the press release sample off some website



Hmm. I wonder why its so much better.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hmm. I wonder why its so much better.



longer heatpipes, fin design is different, fan moves more air, heatpipes are embedded then soldered into copper bottom, copper bottom has different design

basically it was a complete redesign the cooler you are using has been around since the opterons started using it in the socket 939 days its a little bit outdated this is a big refresh on it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

Kei said:


> I personally don't use anything higher than 1.30v for the NB, especially for a 24/7 clock. The returns I believe are diminished by the extra heat and stress on the system. Stock on the PII's (probably the same for the AII's is 1.100v, and I try to keep things between 1.1-1.25v as a good compromise for heat/power consumption/speed/wear on the system.
> 
> If you're needing more volts that 1.30 to get a clock, that probably means that the clock isn't really going to work out for you anyway. Do a few tests at various clocks from 2.2-3.0Ghz (if you can get that high) and see what voltages you need in order to get them fairly stable. If one of those clocks takes a large jump then you have an idea of where the cons are greater than the pros.
> 
> Kei



I can bench at 3ghz NB speed @1.37v but i run it at 1.20v@2580 do you think thats a decent speed or should i push it more?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> longer heatpipes, fin design is different, fan moves more air, heatpipes are embedded then soldered into copper bottom, copper bottom has different design
> 
> basically it was a complete redesign the cooler you are using has been around since the opterons started using it in the socket 939 days its a little bit outdated this is a big refresh on it.



Thanks you sir. THATS what I wanted to know. 

I upgraded to a SpinQ anyway.


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I can bench at 3ghz NB speed @1.37v but i run it at 1.20v@2580 do you think thats a decent speed or should i push it more?



I'd say that's plenty especially for 24/7 use. I've not tried anything higher than 1.30v on this motherboard as I just got it a few days ago. My old board though did 3Ghz benchable for looong runs at 1.30v which was awesome!

I'm still trying to get used to this new board so I'm learning all over again. 

Kei


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

Kei said:


> I'd say that's plenty especially for 24/7 use. I've not tried anything higher than 1.30v on this motherboard as I just got it a few days ago. My old board though did 3Ghz benchable for looong runs at 1.30v which was awesome!
> 
> I'm still trying to get used to this new board so I'm learning all over again.
> 
> Kei



i just got my board a few days ago also and the CPU not much longer then a week  so i had to learn all over again too. i can't bench or even get into windows with 3ghz NB@1.3v but i can bench all day at 3.9ghz@1.56v CPU 3ghz NB@1.37v


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

Got curious again today....I've now installed a Corsair H50 in place of the Cooler Master V8 that I was using (which was in place of the Xigga S-1283). I know that some of you (fullinfusion  lol) will immediately try to stone me for not going full blown water setup...but I'm a big fan of air cooling and I just couldn't stop my curiosity of one of the all-in-one water cooling setups.

I stumbled upon a thread over at xtremesystems and they were talking about the Boreas TEC unit so I checked a review of the beast...that took me to youtube which took me to looking at the CoolIT Domino (no I wouldn't buy it lol)...which took me to the CoolIT Freezone....and then the CoolIT Eliminator....AND FINALLY ended up stumbling accidently across the Corsair H50.

I heard really good things about it especially in comparison to the other all in a box coolers. Checked out TPU (of course) to see if anyone has used it before and the thoughts, read about a billion other reviews, then saw that Best Buy was selling them for $60 and had some in stock. Meh...it's $60 and I can always return it anyway lol.

Funny thing, when I was getting in line a guy walked up right behind me.....with an H50 in hand....told me it was to cool his *clears throat* Phenom II 965  

Good to see AMD is doing great again 

Anyway I suppose you wanna know how terrible the cooler is of course. Well the waterblock surface is 'finger smooth' but of course will need some sandpaper work no doubt to get a proper surface, but so does my processor. Everything feels pretty good and the lines are rather nice actually which was slighly suprising though the reviews said they were great lines especially for an all in one box cooler.

I didn't bother to set it up like Corsair recommends with the exhaust area being the intake for the radiator...not a chance. Instead I took the stock fan and mounted it as an exhaust/pull fan to the radiator and took my beloved Scythe 120mm 110cfm fan and mounted it as the push fan so I have a nice push/pull setup going. I've got the Scythe being fan controlled so it's not going at a crazy speed making noise, the Corsair fan is blowing it's full rpm level at ~ 1650-1700rpm. Max speed on the Scythe is ~2050-2100rpm when it's fully blowing.

Before uninstalling the Cooler Master V8 I had to do a quick 10 minute stress test with OCCT to get a base reading to compare against the new cooler. When I got home I did the samething with the Corsair (as close as possible). I couldn't run the literal exact same system settings as the stuff hasn't had time to actually setup so I know I can't get the same overclock yet. I made it the same cpu/nb/ram clocks of course, but had to change voltages just a little (more) to make sure all was perfectly stable with it only being installed for 10-15 minutes total time before the test lol.

Temp wise...damn I wasn't expect that at all. With both systems rocking the super silent settings of my daily setup the Cooler Master V8 gave me 45C at the cores under the 100% load temp. The Corsair gave me 40C...and that was with more voltage for both the cpu and nb!?!

Sweet so far I'd say...we'll see what happens as things go on. I'm curious to see what happens with highly overclocked settings. The tests were run at 3.2Ghz cpu @ 1.30v (1.32v for H50) 2.6Ghz NB @ 1.20v (1.30v for H50 to be safe) and 1333Mhz ram 1.8v 7-7-7 (stock settings). Both coolers used the fan for cooling and the same silent setting as well. The Corsair used the stock fan as it's exhaust and the Cooler Master used it's stock fan as it's exhaust (fan controlled to the same level as the Corsair roughly).

Okay I'm done now happy new year to you guys out havin fun....don't drink too much, and I'll see you when we all get back. 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2010)

haha Kei!!! good one lol! I see you went quieter than STFU mode! I cant complaine a single bit about what you have bro!

I hear nothing but good things about the Corsair cooler! and I wanna see some clocks bro!!! CP has a C3 965 coming this weekend so we have some time to work on our clocks.

And happy new year to you all also


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> haha Kei!!! good one lol! I see you went quieter than STFU mode! I cant complaine a single bit about what you have bro!
> 
> I hear nothing but good things about the Corsair cooler! and I wanna see some clocks bro!!! CP has a C3 965 coming this weekend so we have some time to work on our clocks..



LOL, the noise level is roughly the same since i'm using the same fan on the Corsair as I did the V8. It does produce a slightly different sound which makes it have just a little smoother pitch.

Temp wise so far I'm very impressed by what this cooler can do with only a 120mm radiator. I'm pretty confident that the temps will be a little better once the water block base and my processor get lapped. Right now like I said, the water block itself is 'smooth to the finger', but that hardly means it's SMOOTH and you can easily see the machine work done to it...it's gonna need some work. I didn't bother to break out a razor blade to see how flat it really is...didn't wanna start off on a bad note. 

My processor as well is definitely not flat and needs some work which will help temps out quite a bit. The center is definitely lower than the sides so I know the cooling is not optimized right now, but I'll pick up some more sandpaper soon.

So far the Corsair H50 is a good investment, it seems like I might actually sell my Cooler Master V8 though it's still a monster...I just wanted to play with one instead read the reviews on it. 

This H50 would have been KILLER on my old DDR2 setup since I wouldn't have to compromise for the ram speed as much as I do with my DDR3 setup so far. Then again I'm just learning DDR3 setups so I'll see what I can really do after some time.

Wonder what the next 'curious buy' will be. 

Kei


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2010)

Kei said:


> LOL, the noise level is roughly the same since i'm using the same fan on the Corsair as I did the V8. It does produce a slightly different sound which makes it have just a little smoother pitch.
> 
> Temp wise so far I'm very impressed by what this cooler can do with only a 120mm radiator. I'm pretty confident that the temps will be a little better once the water block base and my processor get lapped. Right now like I said, the water block itself is 'smooth to the finger', but that hardly means it's SMOOTH and you can easily see the machine work done to it...it's gonna need some work. I didn't bother to break out a razor blade to see how flat it really is...didn't wanna start off on a bad note.
> 
> ...



Last post of the DECADE!!!!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah well i'm about 6 hours+ ahead of you guys, så i am from the FUTURE fuckers


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2010)

Not according to TPU, GOD amongst all


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2010)

STFU dude!!! i AM from the Future, believe me , 

i have a Thuban 6core.....not:shadedshu


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Last post of the DECADE!!!!!!!



 I totally didn't notice that before! I believe that makes me approximately 10% cooler than anyone else here. 

Kei


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2010)

AT LEAST!  Great work Kei!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Kei said:


> Got curious again today....I've now installed a Corsair H50 in place of the Cooler Master V8 that I was using (which was in place of the Xigga S-1283). I know that some of you (fullinfusion  lol) will immediately try to stone me for not going full blown water setup...but I'm a big fan of air cooling and I just couldn't stop my curiosity of one of the all-in-one water cooling setups.
> 
> I stumbled upon a thread over at xtremesystems and they were talking about the Boreas TEC unit so I checked a review of the beast...that took me to youtube which took me to looking at the CoolIT Domino (no I wouldn't buy it lol)...which took me to the CoolIT Freezone....and then the CoolIT Eliminator....AND FINALLY ended up stumbling accidently across the Corsair H50.
> 
> ...



Kei, I am so glad you posted this man.  I have been looking at this for a while but I didn't budge because it would fail cooling the i7.  But now that I have a 965 heading my way I gave it a 2nd thought.  Glad to know it's serving you good.  However, I might take my water setup a little bit more than the H50 is.  But in case I decide not to, the H50 seems like a great choice!  Thanks for sharing this info.  BTW, happy new year dude


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 1, 2010)

well im passing on a 965 so unless someones giving them away guess ill be waiting another full year to upgrade as i broke down and im going PS3 after all lets face it $140 for a PS3 with a game and a warranty im all over that like white on rice


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Kei, I am so glad you posted this man.  I have been looking at this for a while but I didn't budge because it would fail cooling the i7.  But now that I have a 965 heading my way I gave it a 2nd thought.  Glad to know it's serving you good.  However, I might take my water setup a little bit more than the H50 is.  But in case I decide not to, the H50 seems like a great choice!  Thanks for sharing this info.  BTW, happy new year dude



*cough* I bought the H50 BECAUSE I saw what it did on an i7 setup lol. This youtube review was the final push over the edge that sent me to Best Buy to just try it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx5usoClfDs&feature=related

In the video a 4Ghz @ 1.3v i7 was used to gauge it's temperature performance, since i7's and other Intels run FAAAAAAR hotter than anything AMD the results from that video gave me what info I needed to take the plunge. In the video he only ran it setup like Corsair recommends that you do (using the rear exhaust fan area as an INTAKE for the radiator) and using another fan in the case as exhaust like the top or something. I just wasn't down with that idea though I could've easily had a fan turned around to become the new exhaust...heck I even have a top fan as exhaust already so I didn't need to do anything really. I still didn't care because it just isn't how I wanted to set it up.

I set mine up still in the rear exhaust fan position, but in a push/pull setup that blows OUTSIDE the case not inwards. I may even get better temps if I were to turn it around like they said...but I'm good....and stubborn right now. I'll test it later that way. 

This thing so far works awesome and will be better once it's lapped for sure. The best part is that I now have room in my case again since there isn't a Xiggy or V8 in there now lol. Since you've already got the Xiggy and it's lapped I wouldn't rush out immediately to see how it does....well okay I'm a curious sort so yea I would lol. It's $60 and if you don't like it just return it to the store.

I don't recommend mounting one of these without using a push/pull setup though especially if you already have a high performance cooler anyway.

And happy new year to you too! 

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2010)

nice little coolers i had the coolit version back before the corsair was released it worked pretty good with a celeron@1.7v had a pair of 100+ CFM fans in push/pull on it


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

Yea, I'm very pleased so far with this cooler. I had looked at the Domino ALC, but I just couldn't bring myself to go with it because of the reviews and something just told me not to.

The biggest reason I wanted to try this thing out (besides curiosity) is because I want to get a smaller case that's silenced. If I kept using my Xiggy or the V8 cooler (both of which are amazing) then there is no way I would buy another case for fear of them not quite fitting. Right now it looks as though I'll be okay if I get a smaller case, and still use this cooler for good temps.

I don't know the flow rate on the stock Corsair fan but it spins at ~1700 rpm max speed, my Scythe which is the push fan runs at 110cfm when on full blast. I'm certain the Corsair isn't near that level so I may get a fan controller and have double 110cfm fans on it. Should make for good temps when I get that urge to bench. 

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2010)

Kei said:


> Yea, I'm very pleased so far with this cooler. I had looked at the Domino ALC, but I just couldn't bring myself to go with it because of the reviews and something just told me not to.
> 
> The biggest reason I wanted to try this thing out (besides curiosity) is because I want to get a smaller case that's silenced. If I kept using my Xiggy or the V8 cooler (both of which are amazing) then there is no way I would buy another case for fear of them not quite fitting. Right now it looks as though I'll be okay if I get a smaller case, and still use this cooler for good temps.
> 
> ...




the domino was garbage from what i saw the v8 out did it. the coolit i had was an OEM peace that i found here for like $50 cooled better than any air cooler i had so it was pretty nice IMO wish i would have kept it TBH could have thrown it on my P965 mobo and made a folder....


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

Yea, I haven't heard a single good thing about the Domino that I remember except that it saves space I suppose. The V8 is an awesome cooler I must say which is why I haven't placed it for sale just yet...

This Corsair is a nice way to setup a no very low/none maintence HTPC or folding machine. I'm going to use it in my main rig fulltime for now and see how she goes. You can always hit up a Best Buy and pick one up for $60 before they're all gone.... 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Kei said:


> *cough* I bought the H50 BECAUSE I saw what it did on an i7 setup lol. This youtube review was the final push over the edge that sent me to Best Buy to just try it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx5usoClfDs&feature=related
> 
> In the video a 4Ghz @ 1.3v i7 was used to gauge it's temperature performance, since i7's and other Intels run FAAAAAAR hotter than anything AMD the results from that video gave me what info I needed to take the plunge. In the video he only ran it setup like Corsair recommends that you do (using the rear exhaust fan area as an INTAKE for the radiator) and using another fan in the case as exhaust like the top or something. I just wasn't down with that idea though I could've easily had a fan turned around to become the new exhaust...heck I even have a top fan as exhaust already so I didn't need to do anything really. I still didn't care because it just isn't how I wanted to set it up.
> 
> ...



Meh, I haven't seen good results of anybody on here using them on i7's.  I wanted to really push my i7 (4.7ghz) so I knew that wasn't going to cut it.  Regardless, that's history now so I might give it a shot.  I'll hit you up when I get it so you can give me some tips on the installation.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2010)

sounds like someone needs a rad back?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> sounds like someone needs a rad back?



Naw dude it's all yours.  If I get the H50 I won't need it.  If I get my own customs setup, I'll be getting a single 140mm so I won't have use for the one I sent you   IT's all yours buddy


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

If you're looking to go up to 4.7Ghz then I must say make sure you use a push/pull type of setup. I don't know how the single fan solution would work at a clock that hight, but I DO know that's a HUGE task to ask any cooler to do lol.

With a push/pull I think you have a good chance to be able to hit that. I did a quick test at 3.9Ghz earlier on my PII 955 and loaded up 1.5v (more than I actually need) and the temps were still easily good when I ran HyperPi 4M test with the fans on full speed. Max temp was only 41C during the test which is pretty awesome I think.

I'll try the same test with OCCT or LinX and see what happens...if it passes...my ram is garbage for overclocking purposes lol (runs very well at stock though  ).

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Kei said:


> If you're looking to go up to 4.7Ghz then I must say make sure you use a push/pull type of setup. I don't know how the single fan solution would work at a clock that hight, but I DO know that's a HUGE task to ask any cooler to do lol.
> 
> With a push/pull I think you have a good chance to be able to hit that. I did a quick test at 3.9Ghz earlier on my PII 955 and loaded up 1.5v (more than I actually need) and the temps were still easily good when I ran HyperPi 4M test with the fans on full speed. Max temp was only 41C during the test which is pretty awesome I think.
> 
> ...



I did that on AIR    But yeah, seems like push and pull helps these kits a lot then.  But I might just got with a custom setup with a 140mm rad since my exhaust fan can either be a 120mm or a 140mm.  You got any pics of the setup Kei?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey Kei, I actually found this interesting.  This dude got better temps when pulling air into the case, rather than exhausting.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/621879-h50-fan-arrangement-temp-benchmarks.html


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Kei, I actually found this interesting.  This dude got better temps when pulling air into the case, rather than exhausting.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/621879-h50-fan-arrangement-temp-benchmarks.html



makes sense cool air in from the outside of the case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

cdawall said:


> makes sense cool air in from the outside of the case



Yeah, but then where does the case exhaust from?  If you have a top exhaust fan then at least it's something, but what if your case doesn't?  Maybe the CPU might run cooler, but everything else might run hotter.


I was just looking to see how much a custom WC kit would run from scratch and dammit, it's just soo expensive!  I think H50 is a winner here.

OR

Perhaps I can buy this.  I do have a Mega laying around doing nothing now 

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/i...ion_Mount_Adapter_Kit_ARM-01.html?id=JGi4dhRF


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

Yea, I know it's better and that's what Corsair even recommends. I'm in the middle of swapping around the fans now so I can see what the difference will be myself. I'm only gonna swap the fans on the radiator for now and let the other fans do the same as they were for the time being. I've still got my 80mm fan up top that I added to the case (cheap cut and plexiglass job lol) for exhaust so it'll be getting taxed for sure.

Let you know what I come up with in a few minutes.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, but then where does the case exhaust from?  If you have a top exhaust fan then at least it's something, but what if your case doesn't?  Maybe the CPU might run cooler, but everything else might run hotter.
> 
> 
> I was just looking to see how much a custom WC kit would run from scratch and dammit, it's just soo expensive!  I think H50 is a winner here.



When you set things up so that it blows inward all you have to do is reverse another fan (like the front fan) to become the new exhaust. It's the same thing as the rear exhaust just in a different position. Airflow may still not be 100% the same, but it will be close.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

*Holy *****

Haven't run the test yet, just had to say MAN I forgot how loud the Scythe 110cfm fan can be! I've got the push/pull setup going again, but this time blowing inward so the Scythe is now the intake and the Corsair is the pull fan.

The Scythe is blowing now at ~2200rpm into the radiator and the Corsair is blowing ~ 1600rpm on the other side. Anybody else think this is as unbalanced as I do right now. 

DAMN....this fan is an unholy thing...I feel tainted just having it around. lol

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Kei said:


> Haven't run the test yet, just had to say MAN I forgot how loud the Scythe 110cfm fan can be! I've got the push/pull setup going again, but this time blowing inward so the Scythe is now the intake and the Corsair is the pull fan.
> 
> The Scythe is blowing now at ~2200rpm into the radiator and the Corsair is blowing ~ 1600rpm on the other side. Anybody else think this is as unbalanced as I do right now.
> 
> ...



  Run the test you pansy!


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay results from the test show that using my ORIGINAL push/pull setup gave me the best temps.

Low fan speed setting - 48.5C max 32C low
Hi fan speed outward - 44.5C max 29.7C low
Hi fan speed inward - 45.2C max 30C low

The results are very close for the inward/outward test, however the outward test at the end was only at 31C (started the test at 30C). The outward test was already in the 29C range by the end and started out at 36C. Both test saw drops at their start points while I was doing whatever...but the inward test saw a drop from 32C --> 30C once I stopped moving and the outward test saw a drop from 36C ---> 31.5C almost instantaneously.

My vote goes to having the fans blow OUTWARD if you're in a push/pull configuration, and having it blow INWARD if you're only using the single stock fan.

Another note, with my 80mm fan blowing as the sole exhaust in the system during the test case temps were....yea. During the outward fan test case temps were roughly 16-17C, during the inward fan test case temps rose to 21-22C. If you have things going inward make sure you have at least a 120mm exhaust fan somewhere, or switch more than one fan to an exhaust setup.

I did not switch any of my fans around so the only exhaust was the 80mm top fan (and the psu fan of course which is I think 140mm). I did not want to switch around my front 120mm fan nor take switch around my 80mm side fan that blows on my ram.

If you have adequate intake fans then I think having the outward fan setup is a very good deal as the overall system will be cooler. I could not use my side 120mm fan with the Corsair H50, though I could not fit it with my Cooler Master V8 either. That fan was not a stock thing it was added while I had my Xiggy S-1283 and custom placed so it did not interfere, so I can't knock either cooler for it not fitting. If I could use that fan (relocate it about 15mm right) then I believe the outward temps would be even better since it would be an intake straight for the push fan.

All these tests were done at 3.8Ghz @ 1.50v to ensure 100% stability with all setups. I know that's high volts, but I wanted to know how this thing handles heat not how high I can/cannot clock with it lol. It seems that it handles heat very well, and I don't hesitate to invest in one.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Kei said:


> Okay results from the test show that using my ORIGINAL push/pull setup gave me the best temps.
> 
> Low fan speed setting - 48.5C max 32C low
> Hi fan speed outward - 44.5C max 29.7C low
> ...



Thanks a lot for the details Kei, this is indeed very very helpful.  I have a 230mm fan exhausting up top so blowing inward to me shouldn't be all that bad.  I guess I will run a few tests of my own when I get the setup running


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

lol, I AM going to end up taking mine back though and putting my V8 back on the system however.....not because the cooler is bad (cuz honestly it's amazing!)....but because I knew better and I was supposed to be buying some damn ram but I got curious.

I need ram badly...I've been using some basic DDR3 1333Mhz cas7 1.8v (bleh) and only have 2Gb. It can do 6-7-6 timings and be stable as long as everything else is stock....but try to overclock anything else and it's horrible. I can run the system at 3.6Ghz @ 1.35v with 2.4Ghz northbridge and have no issues during stressing...as long as the ram is turned down. The moment I even THINK about running it at 1333Mhz even with 9-9-9-29-40 timings it locks up with the quickness. I can barely get 3.2Ghz stable at 1.30v with the ram running it's 7-7-7 timings...but with the ram knocked down I can do 3.2Ghz at 1.23v And yes I even tried it with the northbridge on higher volts and stock 2Ghz speed.

I knew better, but meh...I wanted to play. Crazy enough the ram can't even hit 1400Mhz at cas9 with 1.9v (not even 2T) which I refuse to go over for risk of hurting the ram.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks a lot for the details Kei, this is indeed very very helpful.  I have a 230mm fan exhausting up top so blowing inward to me shouldn't be all that bad.  I guess I will run a few tests of my own when I get the setup running



Oh yea, with a huge fan like that exhausting you won't have any issues and will likely have even better results than I did.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol, I AM going to end up taking mine back though and putting my V8 back on the system however.....not because the cooler is bad (cuz honestly it's amazing!)....but because I knew better and I was supposed to be buying some damn ram but I got curious.
> 
> I need ram badly...I've been using some basic DDR3 1333Mhz cas7 1.8v (bleh) and only have 2Gb. It can do 6-7-6 timings and be stable as long as everything else is stock....but try to overclock anything else and it's horrible. I can run the system at 3.6Ghz @ 1.35v with 2.4Ghz northbridge and have no issues during stressing...as long as the ram is turned down. The moment I even THINK about running it at 1333Mhz even with 9-9-9-29-40 timings it locks up with the quickness. I can barely get 3.2Ghz stable at 1.30v with the ram running it's 7-7-7 timings...but with the ram knocked down I can do 3.2Ghz at 1.23v And yes I even tried it with the northbridge on higher volts and stock 2Ghz speed.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I mean you still had great temps with the V8 so you'll be fine.  If you are going to benefit more from the RAM, then go ahead 


Kei said:


> Oh yea, with a huge fan like that exhausting you won't have any issues and will likely have even better results than I did.
> 
> Kei



Yeah, its the one that comes with the case.

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1321&ID=1852#Tab0


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

Sweet case, I saw one of those at CompUSA the other day. My friend and I stood there in awe at the size of the uber fan 

The temps with the H50 are definitely better than with the V8....though that doesn't mean much in my case since both temps were easily better than I need right now anyway lol. The ram is absolutely something though that needs to be done as soon as possible, I wish it wasn't Saturday tomorrow so I could have the new stuff tomorrow morning lol. I guess I'll have to wait until Monday and order then since CompUSA doesn't have anything that I deemed worthy of use, but then again not many stores really stock DDR3 good stuff just yet so it's to be expected.

I wouldn't be too surprised if you saw my system specs say something about another Corsair H50 in the near future though. 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2010)

Kei your using DDR3 now?
what mobo you using and ya feel like updating your system spec pleaze and thank you lol...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Kei said:


> Sweet case, I saw one of those at CompUSA the other day. My friend and I stood there in awe at the size of the uber fan
> 
> The temps with the H50 are definitely better than with the V8....though that doesn't mean much in my case since both temps were easily better than I need right now anyway lol. The ram is absolutely something though that needs to be done as soon as possible, I wish it wasn't Saturday tomorrow so I could have the new stuff tomorrow morning lol. I guess I'll have to wait until Monday and order then since CompUSA doesn't have anything that I deemed worthy of use, but then again not many stores really stock DDR3 good stuff just yet so it's to be expected.
> 
> ...



With some good RAM and a H50 I would love to see what that system can do if pushed a bit bro 

Have you seen the pics in my project log?  It's pretty interesting from the beginning, I suggest you check it out and post some feedback bro   I'm getting my AMD setup tomorrow hopefully, I'll be putting it in there until the next phase of my project.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108029



fullinfusion said:


> Kei your using DDR3 now?
> what mobo you using and ya feel like updating your system spec pleaze and thank you lol...



I think, I think he got a Crosshair.  Not sure, maybe I'm confusing somebody elses post.


Hey Kei, can the original COrsair fan be swapped out?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> With some good RAM and a H50 I would love to see what that system can do if pushed a bit bro
> 
> Have you seen the pics in my project log?  It's pretty interesting from the beginning, I suggest you check it out and post some feedback bro   I'm getting my AMD setup tomorrow hopefully, I'll be putting it in there until the next phase of my project.
> 
> ...


That be sweet if Kei is using the CH III


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> That be sweet if Kei is using the CH III



Not sure, I think I saw him post that, but I could be wrong though.


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

Sadly I'm not on a Crosshair though I picked up a 790GX instead to wait for the 890FX boards to come out and see what they're all about. I can always sell the GX super fast for almost the same price I paid for it. 

The Corsair fan can be swapped out since it's not a part of the radiator. You can use any fan you want on either side of the radiator. 

I'm back on my V8 now (trying not to look at the temp increase lol) and I'm about to head to the store and the movies. I'll hopefully have some proper OC'able DDR3 on Tuesday depending on where it's coming from when I order it. It'll likely be the G.skill Eco ram since it runs at 1.35v so there it should OC like mad at higher volts from what I've seen. 

I do keep staring at the Crosshair every other day though on newegg......still don't have that out of my head just yet. 

Sorry Full, I hadn't updated my specs yet since I didn't have any good ram and was swapping constantly.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Kei said:


> Sadly I'm not on a Crosshair though I picked up a 790GX instead to wait for the 890FX boards to come out and see what they're all about. I can always sell the GX super fast for almost the same price I paid for it.
> 
> The Corsair fan can be swapped out since it's not a part of the radiator. You can use any fan you want on either side of the radiator.
> 
> ...



meh indeed I was wrong 

Good luck on the RAM and enjoy the movie.  Also thanks for the info on swapping the fans


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2010)

this OCZ Platinum DDR3 ram I picked is sweet.... I'm not sure yet how high it clocks but @ 1.65v at 1680mhz 7.7.7.16.27 1T is fast as a MOTHER %&#$!*.......well you do the math lol... also Kei... Corsair has some sweet ass sticks bro! Im going to pick up some sick low latency Corsair sticks soon, but what I want here in Canada the price is a bit high..... gotta save hehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> this OCZ Platinum DDR3 ram I picked is sweet.... I'm not sure yet how high it clocks but @ 1.65v at 1680mhz 7.7.7.16.27 1T is fast as a MOTHER %&#$!*.......well you do the math lol... also Kei... Corsair has some sweet ass sticks bro! Im going to pick up some sick low latency Corsair sticks soon, but what I want here in Canada the price is a bit high..... gotta save hehe



To me Corsair is


----------



## BMfan (Jan 2, 2010)

^^^have to agree,corsair is awesome.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

I ran a Vantage mark and got this score.

I'm not clocking the cpu as much as I'd normally do for marks and instead clocking both 4890's

The one gpu is a XXX XFX 900mhz card and the 2nd is a straight forward XFX 850mhz card...

The latest CCC so far is smoking for me.... 

Is this score in line for what im running?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

I think that seems pretty good.   Beats my 4870c/f score with a higher clocked i7.   So I would say you are inline.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think that seems pretty good.   Beats my 4870c/f score with a higher clocked i7.   So I would say you are inline.


Thanks bro, Im going for a 19k score but I doubt i can hit it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Why not?  Never give up dude, you can do it!  You are almost there.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why not?  Never give up dude, you can do it!  You are almost there.


haha thanks bro!

I just enabled the Over voltage setting in the bios to ramp up the CPU-NB volts over 1.55v 

let's see what happens..... so far temp is good.... I changed up the radiator fans to a pull from the push....The idle temperature is 32c and benching is 38c so far.... I find having a push seems to cavitate the air to much and doesn't flow air properly through the rad..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> haha thanks bro!
> 
> I just enabled the Over voltage setting in the bios to ramp up the CPU-NB volts over 1.55v
> 
> let's see what happens..... so far temp is good.... I changed up the radiator fans to a pull from the push....The idle temperature is 32c and benching is 38c so far.... I find having a push seems to cavitate the air to much and doesn't flow air properly through the rad..



depends on rad and fans used.  For my ex water setup Push dropped temps like 5ºc across all cores.  Keep us posted on those vantage scores


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> depends on rad and fans used.  For my ex water setup Push dropped temps like 5ºc across all cores.  Keep us posted on those vantage scores


I will bro, and thanks for the boot in the ass!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

I just opened the window up in my office to drop the temps down in here dowwwwwwwn, down,,,, dowwwn.... Im showing a room temp of 7.2c and still dropping. Out side its -27c.... I have a lazer temp pointing device here and I just pointed it at my cat and poor thing is reading 11.1c lol..... cpu is reading 15c at 4.04GHz with a core volt of 1.462..... 

following temperature's are as follows
cpu...15c
sb.. ..12c
nb...  13c
mb.... 4c

my damn bic lighter has a hard time lighting a cigarette atm lol....

gpu 1 is running 22c
gpu 2 running 24c
both gpu's are clocked out at 960-1145MHz


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 2, 2010)

damn nice XD seems its still true AMD likes cold temps and with colder temps comes lower voltage


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

cpu is now at 14c


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

temp update....

cpu... 12c
sb...... 9c 
nb.... 11c
mb..... 1c


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 2, 2010)

I have decent temps too, apart from my basement is a little warmer than 7'C.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100102/Capture045.jpg
> 
> I have decent temps too, apart from my basement is a little warmer than 7'C.


haha nice bro!!!! I knew you had sick low temps with those fans..... I cant run HW monitor as it's still lacking support for the Crosshair III mobo.... but you get my drift lol.... Im waiting for a cpu temp of 10c b4 running Vantage


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

Velvet wafer stop hiding in the back ground and post something dammit lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

She's creeping up closer to the 19k Vantage mark but I think it's all she's got!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont know if its the highest clock I can reach stable or that it's just to damn cold in here.....

I have got the NB Freq stable at this and MAN IT'S FAST AS ......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Damn that's close Brad.  There's gotta be a tweak or two you can do to get to 19k


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 2, 2010)

yea just install a 3dmark friendly driver and bingo lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea just install a 3dmark friendly driver and bingo lol


That be cheating like using PhyX bro!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

I was once a member of the piss-x club.  Not no more though


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn that's close Brad.  There's gotta be a tweak or two you can do to get to 19k


I looked at the thermometer and it was showing -1.3c and i had a toque and winter jacket on in here.... fuck that bro I had enough for tonight.... I grabbed the water lines and they were stiff as shit bro! scuse me french ppl


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was once a member of the piss-x club.  Not no more though


hahahahahah you remembered bro!!!! hey you want a 4890 to play with? I got a XXX XFX 900mhz gpu you can diddle with if you want


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah -1.3c is pretty cold 

you have a 3rd 4890??  Are you selling or just lending?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 2, 2010)

lol dang it all i need is  a router so if i get this damn PS3 i can have it fold along side my tower
still wish my 4870x2 wasnt dead id raise my hand to borrow a 4890 to trifire XD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

What happened to the 4870x2?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah -1.3c is pretty cold
> 
> you have a 3rd 4890??  Are you selling or just lending?


Giving.....thats when I get my 5870 bro...
I told ya what comes around goes around bro.... I just need a bit of time to pull shit together

you can have 1 of 2 bro.... a XXX 900mhz gpu or the amd reference 850 model


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 2, 2010)

um lets just say it was heavily overclocked and remember how i said the asrock board was giving me trouble orignially well a power surge fried the 4870x2 bricked it right there had to use onboard gpu for awhile lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> um lets just say it was heavily overclocked and remember how i said the asrock board was giving me trouble originally well a power surge fried the 4870x2 bricked it right there had to use onboard gpu for awhile lol


Dam you poor Americans and your poor hydro connections..... Have you heard of getting a back up UPS power supply?

I got one and it saved my ass while flashing a bios when the power went out!

It's a cheap investment man! 
heck Crazyeskeaper send it to me... I bet I can get it working


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 2, 2010)

i HAD a ups lets just say it failed to do as it was advertised to and i sent the 4870x2 back to newegg 6 months after buying it they still gave me a full refund which is how i got the 2 5850s

all i need is a router so i can put t he PS3 online for folding when i pick it up tomorrow 

that or a 965 to get more performance out of these 5850s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> um lets just say it was heavily overclocked and remember how i said the asrock board was giving me trouble orignially well a power surge fried the 4870x2 bricked it right there had to use onboard gpu for awhile lol



Thats crazy. POwer surge took one of my board/psu once, and it damaged one of mine currently.



fullinfusion said:


> Giving.....thats when I get my 5870 bro...
> I told ya what comes around goes around bro.... I just need a bit of time to pull shit together
> 
> you can have 1 of 2 bro.... a XXX 900mhz gpu or the amd reference 850 model


talk to ya on MSN


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thats crazy. POwer surge took one of my board/psu once, and it damaged one of mine currently.
> 
> 
> talk to ya on MSN


for sure bro.... Im just getting my HD drive drivers installed so be there shortly bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> for sure bro.... Im just getting my HD drive drivers installed so be there shortly bro



Was wondering why you logged off


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Was wondering why you logged off


just trying to get Power DVD HD to work bro 

hey you watch my link to Iron man II vid bro?

I cant wait for it to hit the theaters bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> just trying to get Power DVD HD to work bro
> 
> hey you watch my link to Iron man II vid bro?
> 
> I cant wait for it to hit the theaters bro!



Not yet, but I'll be sure to check it out ASAP.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 2, 2010)

so i got my 965c3 at about 4.1Ghz 1.515v nb at 2735Mhz 1.325v and i'm idling at like 38-40 with a 120.2 rad in my corsair obsidion 800d... it's about 24c in here right now.. is that high or on par.. i was getting better temps with my 940at 3.8Ghz 1.55v tbh?

edit: jumping into linpack though i only hit about 49-52c i guess that's not too bad for a 120.2 rad.. i guess i better sell or trade my m3n-ht and 9950 be cpu for a nice 120.3 rad and rez.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a good program to monitor my CPU temps? I know OCCT and AMD OD do but I really don't want to install those. Maybe a Windows 7 gadget?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can anyone suggest a good program to monitor my CPU temps? I know OCCT and AMD OD do but I really don't want to install those. Maybe a Windows 7 gadget?



I know everest had a gadget for the sidebar in Windows Vista.  You can try it on 7.


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I dont know if its the highest clock I can reach stable or that it's just to damn cold in here.....
> 
> I have got the NB Freq stable at this and MAN IT'S FAST AS ......
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100102/nbhighestyet.jpg



TALK TO ME! Give me all your settings for that configuration!  That is higher than I've ever been able to run my Northbridge on any board so far, though I haven't tried for the max speed yet on this GX board just yet.

That speed is ridiculous to say the least...I'm afraid to see the Everest results but I'm twitching to see them! That is an AMAZING setting (overall system)  ----> Full
==========================================================

+1 on the Everest recommendation, I use it on Windows 7 and have since Windows XP I believe. It's a program I can't go without . I used to use the Sidebar options, though now instead I use the Everest OSD (on screen display) option instead since it doesn't eat much ram at all. Both work awesome though.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm hoping the damn board/CPU got shipped for Saturday Delivery, I'm here waiting, still no USPS


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2010)

I better get this ram SOON btw....that Corsair is calling me back already! 

Here are my top picks from my digging around these past 2 weeks or so (not in order)

*GeIL (we all know how I love them)*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144386

*G.Skill (heard great things, but never bought from them before)*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231321

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231280

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231267

*OCZ (used them a lot in the past...okay and they're kinda pretty lol)*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227496

I'd say that those are my 'top' picks out of the choices I have right now. My absolute #1 requirement is that they must have a low voltage requirement which is why they are all 1.35v-1.65v models. The 1.65v models G.Skill 1866 get the nod because I can just knock them down in voltage to 1.5v and see what I can get which will likely be a great result anyway. The 1.35v models start out at 1600Mhz which is awesome because they will of course be overvolted to at least 1.5v which gives me good headroom to work with and go further if possible with my board. I've heard great things about all the modules listed especially the Eco 1.35v series, and I've had nothing but epic results using GeIL ram kits.

My other requirements were that it had to start out at 1600Mhz (only 1333Mhz I looked at was G.Skill Evo 1.35v kit), and it has to be ~$115 or less in price counting rebates.

Thoughts...questions...concerns? Write to us at....wait sorry wrong tv show, just post and let me have it. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm hoping the damn board/CPU got shipped for Saturday Delivery, I'm here waiting, still no USPS



You checked the tracking info? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Kei said:


> I better get this ram SOON btw....that Corsair is calling me back already!
> 
> Here are my top picks from my digging around these past 2 weeks or so (not in order)
> 
> ...



Kei, I have bought G Skills before.  DDR3 PI Blacks.  I ran them as advertised but it took a shit load of work bro.  My buddy has some DDR2 G Skill on his Phenom II 940 rig and they don't even run as advertised.  HOwever, many people have had luck with them.  If I'm going to vouch it'll be for the OCz ones there.  Never used them, but they look promising.  Brad (fullinfusion) is using OCZ I believe with great results.



Kei said:


> You checked the tracking info? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you......



I don't have the tracking info.  DUde has been offline since (he advised).  Trust worthy member though, done many trades/bought/sold with him.  He told me he was gonna be off for a few days or so till he got setup again.  He should be getting my i7 today as well.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 2, 2010)

What do you think of the memories geil
never had that mark
thanks


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks, I've used OCZ many times in the past and for all 'normal system' builds they usually get the call on anyone's machine I build. The G.Skill's I wouldnt' have entertained if it wasn't for the super low voltage requirements (hugely important to me)...and I believe Chew reviewed them as well and gave them the nod.

Maybe it wasn't Chew, but I remember him talking about them? Somebody over there that I have loads of respect for reviewed them and gave them the blessing because they did very well. I've seen these modules hit staggering numbers on low volts...

AH-HA! It was Chew...and PcCI2iminal started the first review thread. Peep 'em both here...

*PcCI2iminal (and others including Chew)*
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=240873

*Chew*
http://www.techreaction.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1365

That's why those modules have made my top of the list so to speak. They've got the lowest voltage which already has me wanting them...and they just so happen to be able to clock very well to boot. If I get them I hope they work out the same. 

Kei


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know everest had a gadget for the sidebar in Windows Vista.  You can try it on 7.



You need everest for it to work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> What do you think of the memories geil
> never had that mark
> thanks



Geil seems to be a pretty respected and trusted company as far as RAM goes.  They have some good kits and Kei himself has used them.  You might want to get with him and discuss over that RAM a bit.  He's a great member always willing to help.  Did I mention he loves to talk?  Well, in his case, it's a great thing.


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> What do you think of the memories geil
> never had that mark
> thanks



I don't know if anyone else here has used GeIL, but I personally love them. I just sold a set of DDR2 Evo One's that were 800Mhz cas4 @ 2.2v stock, but I could take them up to 1136Mhz cas5 @ 2.3v. They were always cool to the touch, ran without errors, and they looked great too. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from GeIL again personally. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did I mention he loves to talk?



 hilarious, in real life 4D I'm stoopid quiet (like a monk)...unless someone needs some knowledge dropped on their head. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Kei said:


> hilarious, in real life 4D I'm stoopid quiet (like a monk)...unless someone needs some knowledge dropped on their head.
> 
> Kei



Kei, if I posted the PM's from when I bought the cooler off you, you'd be proved wrong!  However, like I said, in your case it's a great thing.  If you were quiet on the forums they just wouldn't be the same.

@mailman

Do you have my board and CPU?  You are the mailman, right?    What's up dude, happy new year!  I see you stalking the thread, post up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

I was stalking the thread because I was hoping for an answer.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 2, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> so i got my 965c3 at about 4.1Ghz 1.515v nb at 2735Mhz 1.325v and i'm idling at like 38-40 with a 120.2 rad in my corsair obsidion 800d... it's about 24c in here right now.. is that high or on par.. i was getting better temps with my 940at 3.8Ghz 1.55v tbh?
> 
> edit: jumping into linpack though i only hit about 49-52c i guess that's not too bad for a 120.2 rad.. i guess i better sell or trade my m3n-ht and 9950 be cpu for a nice 120.3 rad and rez.



anybody got any suggestions on this... really seams that if the temperature goes up in my room this 120.2 rad isn't enough to cool this thing??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I was stalking the thread because I was hoping for an answer.



To what question?


exodusprime1337 said:


> anybody got any suggestions on this... really seams that if the temperature goes up in my room this 120.2 rad isn't enough to cool this thing??



Meh, what other components complete your loop?  The ones in your specs is updated?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> To what question?
> 
> 
> Meh, what other components complete your loop?  The ones in your specs is updated?



I need a good lightweight temp monitor.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> To what question?
> 
> 
> Meh, what other components complete your loop?  The ones in your specs is updated?



just the cpu block, rad, pump and, microres in the loop nothing more... it's about 64 degrees in here right now and my cpu s idling at 32 now and about 38 in WoW and 44c in prime95... other than that my video card runs hotter with a second monitor plugged it which is annoying but it only loads to about 60 tops anyways... i'm just curious, it's anew chip i'm trying to see how i can improve with all the new hardware i got thats all... just wondering if that was normal for a 120.2 rad...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I need a good lightweight temp monitor.



What do you mean by lightweight?  You referring to software?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 2, 2010)

i love my Gskill ripjaws!
DDR3 1500 7-7-5-16-24 have i tweaked from them till now,with stock volts, but there is still room for further improvements!

some may be bummers, but i love mine! best clocking memory i ever had (never owned "REAL" d9 tho)


----------



## Kei (Jan 4, 2010)

G.Skill Ripjaws on the way in 4GB 1866Mhz flavor! Finally I will have some great DDR3, the Eco ram wasn't in stock, but these will 'do' 

Hoping to get 1600Mhz cas6 if possible...? 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah! CP, I looked at your case today up close and personal like....guess what I'm thinkin for my next purchase 
Does a Xiggy or V8 fit inside that case?

Kei


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 4, 2010)

Kei said:


> Ah! CP, I looked at your case today up close and personal like....guess what I'm thinkin for my next purchase
> Does a Xiggy or V8 fit inside that case?
> 
> Kei



I'm sure it would if it can fit the megashow and the xiggy is smaller. I recommend the S1284 Dark knight its a great cooler that does better then the V8 and is right up there with the TRUE


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 4, 2010)

Kei said:


> G.Skill Ripjaws on the way in 4GB 1866Mhz flavor! Finally I will have some great DDR3, the Eco ram wasn't in stock, but these will 'do'
> 
> Hoping to get 1600Mhz cas6 if possible...?
> 
> Kei



possibly, but it can be, that you may receive a kit which will not meet the expectations.
some may break your expectations, they can be around 5, if youre lucky


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 4, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i love my Gskill ripjaws!
> DDR3 1500 7-7-5-16-24 have i tweaked from them till now,with stock volts, but there is still room for further improvements!
> 
> some may be bummers, but i love mine! best clocking memory i ever had (never owned "REAL" d9 tho)



your welcome glad your liking your ripjaws. I have owned D9s but not the best binned ones they would run 1000mhz@4-4-4-12@2.1v 24/7 stable but they got killed when my first PSU went.This was in my FIRST rig that used DDR2.... I'm looking at trying to find the OCZ blade LV again anyone have some thoughts on that?(i want faster DDR2)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 5, 2010)

Kei said:


> G.Skill Ripjaws on the way in 4GB 1866Mhz flavor! Finally I will have some great DDR3, the Eco ram wasn't in stock, but these will 'do'
> 
> Hoping to get 1600Mhz cas6 if possible...?
> 
> Kei





p_o_s_pc said:


> your welcome glad your liking your ripjaws. I have owned D9s but not the best binned ones they would run 1000mhz@4-4-4-12@2.1v 24/7 stable but they got killed when my first PSU went.This was in my FIRST rig that used DDR2.... I'm looking at trying to find the OCZ blade LV again anyone have some thoughts on that?(i want faster DDR2)



i believe they are even more capable,than the board... i can move my subtimings extremely low, where as the normal timings can make problems,depending on memory divider
i personally never owned a kit,hitting even 1000 4-5-5-18-26... but the ddr 800 ballistix of me went to 1152mhz 5-5-5-15, 2.2v,sharp subtiming
i ran them at that 24/7


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 5, 2010)

Its friggin freezing... here's my proof...  thats on a ThermalTake V1 "Extreme Edition" (although I got a Best Buy brand remake which is called the "Black Widow")  Same exact thing, just diff product theme line







Oh and to those of you who are suffering the Recession Blues...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> Its friggin freezing... here's my proof...  thats on a ThermalTake V1 "Extreme Edition" (although I got a Best Buy brand remake which is called the "Black Widow")  Same exact thing, just diff product theme line
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d20/Flyordie07/Rage3D/CPUTEMP920.jpg
> 
> ...



Um you have it set to 1.0v.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 5, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um you have it set to 1.0v.



Multiplier 4x lol its obviously cool n quiet running.


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 5, 2010)

It idled at 31-32C in the summer... :-\


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> It idled at 31-32C in the summer... :-\



So does mine and I live in south Florida. I sometimes hit 29c.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 6, 2010)

Any new faster Phenoms coming for 2010 before AMD Bulldozers Intel in 2011


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 6, 2010)

6 core thuban should be out sometime this year around the 3ghz barrier if im not mistaken


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 6, 2010)

Check out these idle temps!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 6, 2010)

lol


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi all ! I came back with one question & 1 statement. Q : if i want to reach say 4.0GHz freq, how do i need to finally (and safely) adjust the following : CPU, CPU/NB, CPU VDDA, DRAM (if necessary) HT & NB voltages + DRAM, CPU/NB frequencies & HT Link Speed ? Gonna be air cooled by TRUE w/2x120mm fans + 40mm NB fan. Also getting Zalman's fan controller with temp monitor & s**t.  Statement : By the time i get January's salary i come back, most definetely. 4.0->4.2GHz is what i trying to achive on air, 4.1GHz is probably the sweet spot. 800-900MHz OC on air is nothing really to sneaze at. See you all really soon, appreciate every info you'll give bout the adjustments. Take care.

P.S. I chose the Phenom II 955BE finally, not 940BE cause i don't see the later in PC store near me. Gonna be definetely buying it by the beginning of February.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 6, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Hi all ! I came back with one question & 1 statement. Q : if i want to reach say 4.0GHz freq, how do i need to finally (and safely) adjust the following : CPU, CPU/NB, CPU VDDA, DRAM (if necessary) HT & NB voltages + DRAM, CPU/NB frequencies & HT Link Speed ? Gonna be air cooled by TRUE w/2x120mm fans + 40mm NB fan. Also getting Zalman's fan controller with temp monitor & s**t.  Statement : By the time i get January's salary i come back, most definetely. 4.0->4.2GHz is what i trying to achive on air, 4.1GHz is probably the sweet spot. 800-900MHz OC on air is nothing really to sneaze at. See you all really soon, appreciate every info you'll give bout the adjustments. Take care.
> 
> P.S. I chose the Phenom II 955BE finally, not 940BE cause i don't see the later in PC store near me. Gonna be definetely buying it by the beginning of February.



sorry,but if your chip isnt high quality,like cherrypicked, this wont happen.
you may can bench it with 4-4.2
but you will need water,probably, for holding up these clocks


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 6, 2010)

^High quality, cherrypicked...... ? What do you mean, i think i'm losing you... lol

Same as Master}{ & exodusprime1337 (actually the mobo is the same, click on my sys specs) - M3N-HT Deluxe. I don't quite remember if they using the TRUE or watercooling, though. Yet from the reviews i read throughout the net, i see you can manage to OC that CPU & keep it relatively cool with this monster HSF. Plus i'm still doing homework when searching for any info i can find about air cooling. So far i stopped @ TRUE with either 2x120mm NMB-MAT High Speed fans (104CFM, *43dBa*), or 2x120mm Scythe S-Flex's. Same goes for 40mm NB fan - either NMB-MAT (Panaflo, still loud) or Scythe Mini-Kaze. Again, those not the only fan alternatives, if you have something better to suggest - be my guest. 

Can you tell me atleast how _you_ adjusted all the voltages aside from CPU voltage (i took a liberty & saw it's 1.478v, sorry if interrupted your privacy ) & frequencies/speeds for your 3.9GHz OC ? Thanx nevertheless.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 6, 2010)

xanlord said:


> ^High quality, cherrypicked...... ? What do you mean, i think i'm losing you... lol
> 
> Same as Master}{ & exodusprime1337 (actually the mobo is the same, click on my sys specs) - M3N-HT Deluxe. I don't quite remember if they using the TRUE or watercooling, though. Yet from the reviews i read throughout the net, i see you can manage to OC that CPU & keep it relatively cool with this monster HSF. Plus i'm still doing homework when searching for any info i can find about air cooling. So far i stopped @ TRUE with either 2x120mm NMB-MAT High Speed fans (104CFM, *43dBa*), or 2x120mm Scythe S-Flex's. Same goes for 40mm NB fan - either NMB-MAT (Panaflo, still loud) or Scythe Mini-Kaze. Again, those not the only fan alternatives, if you have something better to suggest - be my guest.
> 
> Can you tell me atleast how _you_ adjusted all the voltages aside from CPU voltage (i took a liberty & saw it's 1.478v, sorry if interrupted your privacy ) & frequencies/speeds for your 3.9GHz OC ? Thanx nevertheless.



each chip is luck of the draw. it can do 4.2 on air.in the best case possible. or it may fail at just 3.5-3.6, that would be the worst that can happen.

a good board just helps with clocking above 4ghz, not more. of your chip is a bummer, the board cant do anything about it (i bet, you wont have problems to do 3.8, tho... lower clocks are really uncommon)
(cherrypicked means: take 100 procs,and search for the ten,doing 4ghz on air)


you are sure you want to ruin the whole fun of clocking, thru copying other peoples achievements?
its not even sure, that my volts will run on your chip and board. 
better start trying, and if you encounter problems, ask us, what desired range a certain voltage would be.

you may also take a look at my cooling. i used a car radiator, to keep down temperatures.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 6, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> each chip is luck of the draw. it can do 4.2 on air.in the best case possible. or it may fail at just 3.5-3.6, that would be the worst that can happen.



Found almost year-and-a-half-ago M3N-HT Deluxe article, don't quite remember whole setup, sorry, but - 780a SLI will not be the limiting factor, CPU - will, though : have 9950BE, the highest & stablest OC i got with it awhile back (SuperPI 1M=21.xxxsec) was 2.9GHz. Above=BSOD, obviously. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> a good board just helps with clocking above 4ghz, not more. of your chip is a bummer, the board cant do anything about it (i bet, you wont have problems to do 3.8, tho... lower clocks are really uncommon)
> (cherrypicked means: take 100 procs,and search for the ten,doing 4ghz on air).



3.2->4.0GHz=800MHz OC on air. Don't worry - i won't sneaze @ it. Though i'll need a very special permission, or will have to insist really hard to cherrypick each of the 955BE's in PC store near me.




Velvet Wafer said:


> you are sure you want to ruin the whole fun of clocking, thru copying other peoples achievements?
> its not even sure, that my volts will run on your chip and board.
> better start trying, and if you encounter problems, ask us, what desired range a certain voltage would be.



In order of appearance : 

No i'm not, then again - only if you insist.....  Merely alternative, you said yourself - each one & the CPU/chipset he/she/etc.. have.
Again - true, but i don't think 780a SLI is worse than 790 by much as far as i remember.
Agree with that one 1000%, will do if any prob pops up, thanx. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> you may also take a look at my cooling. i used a car radiator, to keep down temperatures.



Listening to you, last thing i know i'll have to find myself keeping my PC in huge meat freezer 24/7 !!!!  I'll observe it, no prob.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 6, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Found almost year-and-a-half-ago M3N-HT Deluxe article, don't quite remember whole setup, sorry, but - 780a SLI will not be the limiting factor, CPU - will, though : have 9950BE, the highest & stablest OC i got with it awhile back (SuperPI 1M=21.xxxsec) was 2.9GHz. Above=BSOD, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no experience with clocking the 780a sli... never went nvidia chipset after nforce 4
another member would be more helpful, but i believe 780a users are very rare today.. i dont know it though


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Hi all ! I came back with one question & 1 statement. Q : if i want to reach say 4.0GHz freq, how do i need to finally (and safely) adjust the following : CPU, CPU/NB, CPU VDDA, DRAM (if necessary) HT & NB voltages + DRAM, CPU/NB frequencies & HT Link Speed ? Gonna be air cooled by TRUE w/2x120mm fans + 40mm NB fan. Also getting Zalman's fan controller with temp monitor & s**t.  Statement : By the time i get January's salary i come back, most definetely. 4.0->4.2GHz is what i trying to achive on air, 4.1GHz is probably the sweet spot. 800-900MHz OC on air is nothing really to sneaze at. See you all really soon, appreciate every info you'll give bout the adjustments. Take care.
> 
> P.S. I chose the Phenom II 955BE finally, not 940BE cause i don't see the later in PC store near me. Gonna be definetely buying it by the beginning of February.



First and foremost a 955BE most likely won't do 4ghz with a 64bit operating system, so as long as you are using a 32bit O/S you should be fine. To achieve 4ghz on that chip there are two values that need to be changed, nothing more. The CPU multiplier to x20 and the voltage most likely somewhere around 1.55v. 

Leave the HT link at 2000mhz, it has no real benefits doing anything elso to it. 

Generally you want the North Bridge frequency to be three times that of the RAM. For example if you are using DDR3-1600mhz ram you want your NB to be set at 2400mhz. (800x800x800=2400) NB/CPU voltage can vary at that speed from 1.2v up to 1.4v.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2010)

Setup has arrived


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> First and foremost a 955BE most likely won't do 4ghz with a 64bit operating system, so as long as you are using a 32bit O/S you should be fine. To achieve 4ghz on that chip there are two values that need to be changed, nothing more. The CPU multiplier to x20 and the voltage most likely somewhere around 1.55v.
> 
> Leave the HT link at 2000mhz, it has no real benefits doing anything elso to it.
> 
> Generally you want the North Bridge frequency to be three times that of the RAM. For example if you are using DDR3-1600mhz ram you want your NB to be set at 2400mhz. (800x800x800=2400) NB/CPU voltage can vary at that speed from 1.2v up to 1.4v.



Why is it so hard with a 64-bit OS?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

so have my PII 550be now... its running in my ECS 785g mobo.

i cannot find the AAC option in the bios or whatever to unlock the other cores. 

i have tried 3 different bios's so far and no luck.

any tips?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2010)

may try the first release bios they could have edited out the feature in later bios just be prepared in case the board wont boot with the cpu i suppose


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> First and foremost a 955BE most likely won't do 4ghz with a 64bit operating system, so as long as you are using a 32bit O/S you should be fine. To achieve 4ghz on that chip there are two values that need to be changed, nothing more. The CPU multiplier to x20 and the voltage most likely somewhere around 1.55v.
> 
> Leave the HT link at 2000mhz, it has no real benefits doing anything elso to it.
> 
> Generally you want the North Bridge frequency to be three times that of the RAM. For example if you are using DDR3-1600mhz ram you want your NB to be set at 2400mhz. (800x800x800=2400) NB/CPU voltage can vary at that speed from 1.2v up to 1.4v.



I beleive 64-bit issue was before & during SP1. (i'm reffering to Vista 64-bit, don't know how things are with XP 64-bit) Need to know how things will be with Vista 64-bit SP2, cause that's my case.

To sum things up : aside of CPU freq & CPU multiplier (200MHz & x20 obviously ) - vCore=1.50-1.55v, HT Link=2000MHz, CPU/NB voltage=1.2-1.4v. Also what kind of NB freq you'll get if the RAM is DDR2-1066MHz (max supported by 780a SLI, though it's Reaper HPC & can be raised to DDR2-1200MHz) ? 1599MHz (533x533x533=1599)  jk Though if raised to DDR2-1200MHz the end result should be more obvious (& impressive) 1800MHz.

Thanx nevertheless, need all that info so i could experiment with it as well. The more info i get how to play with multis/frequencies/voltages - the better. Thanx alot. 

P.S. About that 64-bit/4.0GHz issue again : the only way to find out, is to (safely) check it out yourself. That's why you call it overclocking in a first place.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2010)

true enough ^^ but your asking the 1 guy on the forums i know of that has a 4ghz Phenom II 24/7 stable so i would take what he says as being good as gold


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> true enough ^^ but your asking the 1 guy on the forums i know of that has a 4ghz Phenom II 24/7 stable so i would take what he says as being good as gold



Actually I'm running at 3.8ghz right now with much MUCH lower voltage as I'm done benching it and whatnot. For me 3.8ghz = 1.3v 4ghz 1.485v. It's just much easier this way and I get a better NB overclock wich results in more "smoothness" in games. Any x64 bit O/S will cripple an AMD overclock with the extra instructions it has to run. I have a 32 bit copy of 7 waiting for a rainy day so I can see what this thing can do.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 7, 2010)

any news of an Athlon II X4 with 4MB L2 arriving?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 7, 2010)

2 crazyeyesreaper & erocker :

Gold then it is.  But i need to get my January's salary 1st & only after i'll buy TRUE & that 955BE, only then you can say i'll be cooking with gas. (joke really, i am metaphorically speaking ) 

Nevertheless, thanx alot guys. 

P.S. 2erocker : VDDA, HT & NB (not CPU/NB but NB alone, hope you didn't meant CPU or NB, rather CPU _to_ NB in your prev post) voltages & CPU/NB frequency - how do i adjust them in case & i want to go for 3900MHz OC ? (in case & 4.0GHz fails, most probably)


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2010)

The only voltages I need to mess with are CPU VID, CPU/NB VID, the "regular" NB voltage I leave at 1.1v

So for 4ghz

CPU VID = 1.5v
CPU/NB VID = 1.375v (for 2600mhz NB)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

can someone honestly tell me... 

and im not being cocky...

is it THAT hard to hit 4ghz with these cpus?

im going to make an effort at it and see how far i can get with my 550be

anyone wanna place some bets?


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2010)

It's not hard at all. Stable? Maybe. 32bit and 4ghz stable should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

im talking 64bit 4ghz+ stable and benchable.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2010)

On a dual core it should. You find any ACC option yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

nope. its not in the ECS bios at all.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> nope. its not in the ECS bios at all.



it won't be with them


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 7, 2010)

time to get a better board 

ECS is good as a OEM Build but when it comes to tweaking, they are pretty bland.  If you want you can attempt to write your own bios or implement that capability in the existing bios.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

the ECS's bios is wonderfull really. it has all the options that you would need.... and this is comming from a guy who owns a evga classified x58.

the only thing it lacks is the AAC option. 

i have TONS of memory options as well as voltage options.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> First and foremost a 955BE most likely won't do 4ghz with a 64bit operating system, so as long as you are using a 32bit O/S you should be fine. To achieve 4ghz on that chip there are two values that need to be changed, nothing more. The CPU multiplier to x20 and the voltage most likely somewhere around 1.55v.
> 
> Leave the HT link at 2000mhz, it has no real benefits doing anything elso to it.
> 
> Generally you want the North Bridge frequency to be three times that of the RAM. For example if you are using DDR3-1600mhz ram you want your NB to be set at 2400mhz. (800x800x800=2400) NB/CPU voltage can vary at that speed from 1.2v up to 1.4v.



If it won't do 4GHz stable in x64, it isn't truly stable in 32bit either.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> If it won't do 4GHz stable in x64, it isn't truly stable in 32bit either.



i simply waited for that statement wile! Hours!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool, the last ECS board that I had was my First Build- 300 Watt Antec PSU (Came with the Case) Antec SX830 SOHO/Workstation Case, P4 Willamette 1.7 GHz SKT 423, ECS P4VXMS 1.0, 512 MB Corsair ValueRam, Hercules 3D Prophet II GTS Pro (64MB), Sound Blaster PCI 512, Modem Blaster 56K (Yes Dialup-Kickass modem card), 80GB IBM Deskstar (Swapped with WD 80GB, after the IBM went SuperNova).

It was a Solid Machine until I learned about Overclocking- and that my mobo was not stable for OCing.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> If it won't do 4GHz stable in x64, it isn't truly stable in 32bit either.



If the instibality is rooted from a 64 bit instruction it is.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> If the instibality is rooted from a 64 bit instruction it is.



Not really. It still means you are pushing past the physical capabilities of the cpu. Unstable is unstable. OS doesn't matter.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2010)

Thing is, people are running prime95/occt/whathaveyou stable on a 32-bit o/s and not on a 64-bit o/s. Honestly though, for me if I want stable, it doesn't mean I'm going to push the processor with much more voltage over from what I can get stock. The only benefit I can see with going 32 bit is for benchmarking. I've seen many able to benchmark at say 4.2ghz but not be able to run any apps with a 64bit o/s at 4ghz.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> Thing is, people are running prime95/occt/whathaveyou stable on a 32-bit o/s and not on a 64-bit o/s. Honestly though, for me if I want stable, it doesn't mean I'm going to push the processor with much more voltage over from what I can get stock. The only benefit I can see with going 32 bit is for benchmarking. I've seen many able to benchmark at say 4.2ghz but not be able to run any apps with a 64bit o/s at 4ghz.



Right, but passing OCCT, Prime, etc., doesn't prove stability either. It helps, but I've had 24hour OCCT stable OCs crash on me. Likewise, I've had rigs that I've only test for a few minutes in OCCT be 100% stable.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 7, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Found almost year-and-a-half-ago M3N-HT Deluxe article, don't quite remember whole setup, sorry, but - 780a SLI will not be the limiting factor, CPU - will, though : have 9950BE, the highest & stablest OC i got with it awhile back (SuperPI 1M=21.xxxsec) was 2.9GHz. Above=BSOD, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just in case you are wondering i have an m3n ht deluxe that hits 4.1 and higher on my 965 be and ran my 940 at 3.9 for almost a year, here is a cpu z screen for ya


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> can someone honestly tell me...
> 
> and im not being cocky...
> 
> ...



check my screen about this is on my old m3n ht deluxe can prime for 6 hours like this and stay under 55c at 1.52v


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2010)

I cant even hit 3.6 stable. I'm beginning to wonder if its my RAM.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I cant even hit 3.6 stable. I'm beginning to wonder if its my RAM.



don't you overclock with the mult.? If so it won't do anything to your ram. a good test would be to drop the ram down as low as it can get and clock the CPU and if its stable its the ram.


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I cant even hit 3.6 stable. I'm beginning to wonder if its my RAM.



I'd blame the board before the RAM. 



M4A78-E isn't the best board out there by any means and something like a Deluxe would be much better.....8 pin CPU for a start.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 7, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> just in case you are wondering i have an m3n ht deluxe that hits 4.1 and higher on my 965 be and ran my 940 at 3.9 for almost a year, here is a cpu z screen for ya
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100107/Capture1.png



You & Master}{ then + soon me. But in my case it won't be lcs (liquid cooling sys), but rather TRUE w/2x120mm fans. If i won't reach, say - 4.1GHz, 4.0GHz is the best. Then there is also 4GHz Club, but their requierments are bestial : 1 to 4hrs run of wPrime/Prime95 in order to see if it's stable. I have hard & frustrating work to do, i see.  

Thanx for CPU-Z screen dump, nevertheless.Hope i'll be the one who reached 4.0GHz Phenom II 955 OC on air + 4GHz Club's member once i get january's salary. Thanx alot & thanx a bunch, take care. 

P.S. Just like i said in one of my prev posts - 3.2->4.0GHz=800MHz OC : nothing that i'll sneaze at.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 7, 2010)

xanlord said:


> You & Master}{ then + soon me. But in my case it won't be lcs (liquid cooling sys), but rather TRUE w/2x120mm fans. If i won't reach, say - 4.1GHz, 4.0GHz is the best. Then there is also 4GHz Club, but their requierments are bestial : 1 to 4hrs run of wPrime/Prime95 in order to see if it's stable. I have hard & frustrating work to do, i see.
> 
> Thanx for CPU-Z screen dump, nevertheless.Hope i'll be the one who reached 4.0GHz Phenom II 955 OC on air + 4GHz Club's member once i get january's salary. Thanx alot & thanx a bunch, take care.
> 
> P.S. Just like i said in one of my prev posts - 3.2->4.0GHz=800MHz OC : nothing that i'll sneaze at.



you will see. dont be disappointed,tho.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't you overclock with the mult.? If so it won't do anything to your ram. a good test would be to drop the ram down as low as it can get and clock the CPU and if its stable its the ram.


 Thats a good idea. However dropping the RAM to 667 would have more of a negative impact than its worth. However its worth the experiment. 



aCid888* said:


> I'd blame the board before the RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> M4A78-E isn't the best board out there by any means and something like a Deluxe would be much better.....8 pin CPU for a start.


 Its true. I need an 8-pin badly. This 4-pin thing has been an issue since day one. However I wont be upgrading anything until I see a 6 core.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 7, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you will see. dont be disappointed,tho.



What do you mean, see what ? A 700-800MHz OC ? Reaching such clock under Vista 64-bit SP2 ? Light of day @ 4GHz Club forum ?!  Same goes for "don't be dissapointed, tho" part. 

Still, thanx again - with some, or all of you TPU PII OC'ers Club members i'll be one of OC'ers in Israel to reach ~4GHz OC !!!!! 700 - ~800MHz overclock on air will make me happy, no sweat bro. Take care.


----------



## Kei (Jan 7, 2010)

*Update on G.SKILL 1866Mhz Ripjaws 4GB Kit*

I finally got the kit in this morning, and the rig is up and running again. It's about 1 BILLION^9 times better than the budget OCZ I had in here, and my computer is finally nice and stable again.

The kit is rated for 1866Mhz 9-9-9 1.65v, but as all early/mid DDR3 it's tailored for the 1156 i5 and i7 platforms so there is no guarantee that it will work on an AMD platform. I haven't done any extreme testing with the kit at all, but basic tests show so far that it is compatible though I'm not sure if it will reach the 1866Mhz speed or not.

I also have the 'limitation' that my motherboard is rated for 1600+Mhz OC levels so I don't know how much that will limit me if at all. Either way so far I have found that in order to get cas7 at 1600Mhz you will have to use the 1333 (20:6) ram divider when running the default 1.65v The best I could manage to get (basic testing only) using the 1600 divider was 8-7-7 timings which is still good of course. As soon as you drop down to the lower divider you can run cas7 all day long on the same voltage.

I haven't been able to get cas6 using either divider or even dropping down to the 1066 divider to achieve 1600Mhz (290HTT), but of course I haven't tried anything higher than stock voltage nor higher than 1.20v NB. When running 1333Mhz ram speed 6-6-6 isn't a problem at all on any divider which is sweet and damn fast anyway. I haven't tried to go higher and see how far I can get on cas6 yet.

I did try a quick check to see if I could get the system to run at 1800Mhz 9-9-9 and it was a no go on stock voltage regardless of the divider. Given time I think it might happen, but I'm not really worried about it because of diminishing returns at that high of a speed anyway. One of the biggest problems with hitting that speed I think will be the limit on the highest TRC I can set which is strangely only 41? The kit comes speced to run 1866Mhz 9-9-9-24-*47* which could be a problem. I don't know how loose those default timings are set so the 47 TRC default setting may be a problem if those timings are already tight timings. 1600Mhz cas6 is _FAR_ more appealing to me anyway if it's possible to be done with this board/kit combo.

Either way I'm stoked that I finally have some good ram to use in my system, and haven't had any problems running all day even during Prime95 testing. I've got the system running at the following settings right now (working on the daily setup)...

3.2Ghz @ 1.25v
1333Mhz 6-6-6 1T @ 1.50v
2.0Ghz NB 1.10v

Man it feels good to have some ram that can actually allow me the flexibility I'm used to with my system. I'm still working my way down the voltage ladder to see if I can get the 3.2Ghz @ 1.168v stable on this board, but I'm not sure. Looking at HW Monitors voltage readings it appears that the board drops 0.02v under load roughly which means that the 1.168v bios setting might not work so well on this board. The previous board didn't do that as much, then again it had an 8-pin for the cpu whereas this has only a 4-pin. The voltage on this board though is excellent so don't get me wrong on that one. 

Kei

(btw 1333Mhz cas5 didn't work either, though I didn't expect that to lol)

*EDIT: Still checking other bios versions as that was only the newest version.*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats a good idea. However dropping the RAM to 667 would have more of a negative impact than its worth. However its worth the experiment. /QUOTE]
> the only reason i said to drop the ram speed is to see if the CPU can handle the clocks you are trying to run. if it test stable then time to move to a 8pin DDR3 board


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 7, 2010)

xanlord said:


> What do you mean, see what ? A 700-800MHz OC ? Reaching such clock under Vista 64-bit SP2 ? Light of day @ 4GHz Club forum ?!  Same goes for "don't be dissapointed, tho" part.
> 
> Still, thanx again - with some, or all of you TPU PII OC'ers Club members i'll be one of OC'ers in Israel to reach ~4GHz OC !!!!! 700 - ~800MHz overclock on air will make me happy, no sweat bro. Take care.



i believe you underestimate, which barrier 4 ghz is,if your chip lacks quality (we dont know it yet,remember). its not only psychological. have you asked yourself, why there are so few people, that are able to actually hit 4ghz 24/7 stable at 100% load?

700-800mhz may be not much for a 240 maybe, or any intel proc, but for the 955, its quite the maximum you can push.... the new 965 are a relatively sure way to reach a little more, but even they cant do wonders...i dont know if you base your information on old amd ads, but that may be the problem

Tell us if you made it, if you did, youre quite a lucky guy ;-)

EDIT: i would like to see that 24/7 linx pass screen (with max mem)! otherwise its not really stable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 7, 2010)

hmm

Im wondering if I should wait for the 890FX chipset or go with a Gigabyte GA-790FXT-UD5P or the MSI 790FX-GD70. Should I also wait for the 4MB L2 Athlon II X4 BE, or just go with the Phenom II 965 BE?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> hmm
> 
> Im wondering if I should wait for the 890FX chipset or go with a Gigabyte GA-790FXT-UD5P or the MSI 790FX-GD70. Should I also wait for the 4MB L2 Athlon II X4 BE, or just go with the Phenom II 965 BE?



If your going to do it then go balls deep. 890FX and a 965BE!


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> hmm
> 
> Im wondering if I should wait for the 890FX chipset or go with a Gigabyte GA-790FXT-UD5P or the MSI 790FX-GD70. Should I also wait for the 4MB L2 Athlon II X4 BE, or just go with the Phenom II 965 BE?



The differences I've seen between sata 3.0 and 6.0 aren't huge. If you can get an awesome 790fx board on the cheap, go for that as there is nothing bad about them. Then again something like USB 3.0 may be a factor if use a lot of USB storage or something like that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> The differences I've seen between sata 3.0 and 6.0 aren't huge. If you can get an awesome 790fx board on the cheap, go for that as there is nothing bad about them. Then again something like USB 3.0 may be a factor if use a lot of USB storage or something like that.



Ignore Erocker. He makes love to hairless ferrets.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> The differences I've seen between sata 3.0 and 6.0 aren't huge. If you can get an awesome 790fx board on the cheap, go for that as there is nothing bad about them. Then again something like USB 3.0 may be a factor if use a lot of USB storage or something like that.



USB 3.0 and SATA 6 aren't a determining factor for me, as It appears that these Solutions work more so for Laptops that are limited storage wise, aka the mobile gamer- ESATA works well for those machines, as it had the bandwidth of the iSATA ports found on regular boards. Trust me i tried playing UT 2004 from a USB 2.0 HD and that was a lag fest.

I looked at the GA-790FXTA-UD5 and that board isn't my style for the fact that when a 3rd board is installed in that 3rd slot bandwidth becomes 16+8+8 vs 16+16 for the 790FXT-UD5P and 16+16 or 8+8+8+8 for the 790FX-GD70.

Also about CPUs, I think that having more L2 would negate having to have L3, when originally the L3 was there for the DDR3, well DDR3 is finally getting ridiculous speeds, aka 6+6+6+24 1-2T at 2000 MHz

Just so many decisions.


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2010)

*G.SKILL 1866Mhz ram kit update Part II...*

Okay did some more basic testing with the ram to see what it would let me do max speed wise as well as highest for lower cas levels.

Indeed I can't seem to get up to the 1800Mhz mark, though I still didn't exceed 1.70v as I wouldn't run that daily anyway so it's not something I'm going to test right now. Either way I did achieve 1768Mhz speed at both cas 9 AND cas 8 so with a new bios update it's entirely possible that the ram could hit it's recommended speeds. I think all it needs is proper bios/board support, and it'd be golden. It's already very sweet as is being able to do the 1768Mhz cas 8 on stock 1.65v anyway.

Going back down to the 1333Mhz divider I was able to run up to 1467Mhz cas6 which I think is a very good result especially since the ram is not officially fully supported on this board or the AM3 platforms.

I'm still working on my daily system setting which looks like it's going to be something like this...

3.2Ghz @ 1.23v
1333Mhz 6-6-6 1T @ 1.50v
2.2Ghz NB @ 1.10v

The cpu voltage may be dropped by another notch or not, but I haven't run a full stability test yet so I don't really know. Either way it's a sweet setting in daily use (very snappy), and is very light on the power consumption (using 113W right now while surfing).

I'm very pleased with the ram, and look forward to when our AM3 systems have official support of more modules. If you're on the fence, this ram gets my vote...it may be even better on a 790FX platform AM3 board. My current test board is a 790GX board with advertised 1600Mhz O.C support (not 1800Mhz of some other boards including ASUS 785G) which may be limiting my ability with this set.

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2010)

Kei said:


> Okay did some more basic testing with the ram to see what it would let me do max speed wise as well as highest for lower cas levels.
> 
> Indeed I can't seem to get up to the 1800Mhz mark, though I still didn't exceed 1.70v as I wouldn't run that daily anyway so it's not something I'm going to test right now. Either way I did achieve 1768Mhz speed at both cas 9 AND cas 8 so with a new bios update it's entirely possible that the ram could hit it's recommended speeds. I think all it needs is proper bios/board support, and it'd be golden. It's already very sweet as is being able to do the 1768Mhz cas 8 on stock 1.65v anyway.
> 
> ...



That's wicked Kei 

You inspired me to see what these OCZ Platinum's can do.... 6.6.6 is no go even at stock cpu setting's.

6.6.6 at 1333 div works no problem but im not going for saving power lol... you know that of me hey!

I have been playing with the timings at my conservative 24/7 clock and so far she's stable .... I need to ask, is this good or not? This is one area I have know idea about 

Check this out


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i believe you underestimate, which barrier 4 ghz is,if your chip lacks quality (we dont know it yet,remember). its not only psychological. have you asked yourself, why there are so few people, that are able to actually hit 4ghz 24/7 stable at 100% load?



4GHz is definetely huge jump for 955 on air & even for lc (liquid cooling), i know that, BUT - if, _IF_ prepared for it thoroughly (google'ing, readying, even participating in not one but few tech/overclocking forums, yours included, asking, etc....) you atleast know how to deal with such delicate yet risky situation. Dude, i am 30+ years old, ffs, i know how to gently take care of what i buy/belongs to me !!! As for "asking myself why there are so few people" part - on daily basis.    



Velvet Wafer said:


> 700-800mhz may be not much for a 240 maybe, or any intel proc, but for the 955, its quite the maximum you can push.... the new 965 are a relatively sure way to reach a little more, but even they cant do wonders...i dont know if you base your information on old amd ads, but that may be the problem



1)It's Phenom II OC'ers Club, dude.  Yeah, i know. 2)I don't really remember any AMD ad aside of that one with Phenom II on LN2 OC'ing session + that's definetely not valid source for OC'ing info. Why would you even say, let alone suggest such thing ?!  



Velvet Wafer said:


> Tell us if you made it, if you did, youre quite a lucky guy ;-)



Will do, thanx alot.




Velvet Wafer said:


> EDIT: i would like to see that 24/7 linx pass screen (with max mem)! otherwise its not really stable.



Sorry to ask, but : Linx pass screen (w/max mem) - what the heck is it ?! Something heavier than wPrime/Prime95 ? If it is - why 24/7 ? It would count as stable after suicide run or something ?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 8, 2010)

20runs on linx is about equal to  20 hrs give or take of prime or so its said


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 8, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 20runs on linx is about equal to  20 hrs give or take of prime or so its said



and this is still not enough. i personally do 150 runs max mem for testing final stability

Because i lack time, and dont want to loose too much crunching output.

Nevermind, xanlord. The Screenshots will tell me the whole truth

Edit: It wonders me you dont even heard of Linpack, in the whole Mass of Forums,where you gathered your Knowledge.

Reedit:
i meant this chart, regarding Ads:





can you improve the quality of your chip,thru reading about it, or will you buy yourself 10 pieces,and try every single out?
i dont know if i got that right.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 8, 2010)

heres a good one for temps, put my new swiftec 120.3 radiator in today, still using the antec tricool fans which i'd love to get rid of, this is my max temps in linpack after almost 40 minutes, room temp is about 65-68f,


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> That's wicked Kei...
> 
> I have been playing with the timings at my conservative 24/7 clock and so far she's stable .... I need to ask, is this good or not?



Well I just finished watching a movie, the usual surfing, and finally ran a torture test on the system with the latest settings. Closed up the ram timings a bit since I knew they were already pretty loose overall. Voltages stay the same, I may try for another tick or two lower on the cpu voltage tomorrow, but either way this is still a great result overall and EONS better than what I could do with the old budget ram.
=============================================

full, you system is damn fast that's for sure however I wonder what voltages you're using to achieve those clocks? My main wonder is what voltage you're using to get your Northbridge up so high for 24/7 usage? To me that is the only part of the overall setting (w/o knowing volts) that I find is too far for a very small gain. I know you're running on liquid as usual, but I still wouldn't run too much voltage through the NB for 24/7 use to prolong life on the system and stay away from any possible damage.

I'm ASSUMING that you're either at or above 1.30v on the Northbridge for that level of clock 24/7 stable. While the voltage isn't sky high (it's still up there since stock is 1.10v) in cpu terms that's just like going from 1.35v to 1.55v for a 24/7 clock...which doesn't sound so great of an idea to me lol. I'm sure you could get a clock that's pretty close on much less voltage and keep it 24/7 stable, and safe wear and tear on your cpu/northbridge.

How much voltage does it take for you to get 2.6Ghz NB stable....2.7Ghz?....2.8Ghz? Dropping it down a notch or two isn't gonna hurt your performance with that ram speed (except staring at Everest results, which still won't be huge drops) and cpu clock level.

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 8, 2010)

Kei said:


> Well I just finished watching a movie, the usual surfing, and finally ran a torture test on the system with the latest settings. Closed up the ram timings a bit since I knew they were already pretty loose overall. Voltages stay the same, I may try for another tick or two lower on the cpu voltage tomorrow, but either way this is still a great result overall and EONS better than what I could do with the old budget ram.
> =============================================
> 
> full, you system is damn fast that's for sure however I wonder what voltages you're using to achieve those clocks? My main wonder is what voltage you're using to get your Northbridge up so high for 24/7 usage? To me that is the only part of the overall setting (w/o knowing volts) that I find is too far for a very small gain. I know you're running on liquid as usual, but I still wouldn't run too much voltage through the NB for 24/7 use to prolong life on the system and stay away from any possible damage.
> ...



pure luck of the draw. mine wont hit 2800mhz nb, no matter what volts i throw at it.
maximum stable for me is about 2700, 1.3v but not much more

fullinfusion seems to have a really nice imc on this proc


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> pure luck of the draw. mine wont hit 2800mhz nb, no matter what volts i throw at it.
> maximum stable for me is about 2700, 1.3v but not much more
> 
> fullinfusion seems to have a really nice imc on this proc



I was only concerned that full doesn't use too much voltage 24/7 chasing a 'useless' clock level. 

It also depends on the board/bios to a certain extent. On my M3A32-MVP I was able to do 3Ghz @ 1.25v (needed closer to 1.30v for 100% stability), however on my M4A78T-E I haven't been able to boot 3Ghz even using 1.30v yet. I can do 1.28v no problem @ 1.24-25v however. Same processor just different boards, ram, and bios.

I never tried to go further than 3Ghz on the old board though I don't doubt it would have done a bit over that, although it would not do 3.2Ghz using the 16x multiplier.

Once I learn more about my current board, I'll see the real ceiling to the Northbridge with it. I'm certain I can go above 2.8Ghz though I don't know if I'll be able to get back up to 3Ghz without some serious work or voltage...neither of which are worth it for such a small 'gain' if you can call it one.

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 8, 2010)

Kei said:


> I was only concerned that full doesn't use too much voltage 24/7 chasing a 'useless' clock level.
> 
> It also depends on the board/bios to a certain extent. On my M3A32-MVP I was able to do 3Ghz @ 1.25v (needed closer to 1.30v for 100% stability), however on my M4A78T-E I haven't been able to boot 3Ghz even using 1.30v yet. I can do 1.28v no problem @ 1.24-25v however. Same processor just different boards, ram, and bios.
> 
> ...



i would kill for every bit of write speeds
NB makes severe difference, regarding the L3 Cache is the slowest of all Caches,but the biggest. i feel every 100 mhz, until now... it gets snappier and snappier, in my opinion


----------



## sinar (Jan 8, 2010)

Cold really help PII, this is max oc core and nb with default vcore @ 1.4V under cold

Vnb @ 1.4V and Vmem @ 2.1V


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

very good job sinar   I just got my setup running and finally all in the case how I wanted it.  I will be doing some clocking, but I'm a bit limited due to cooling.  I have already ordered the mounting kit for the Mega Shadow.  Once that arrives we'll see what this thing has


----------



## sinar (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you CP

I got a hold on 2pcs. HD5970, but still calculating if I can afford one without quit smoking and  walk to work everyday for the next 2 months


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

sinar said:


> Thank you CP
> 
> I got a hold on 2pcs. HD5970, but still calculating if I can afford one without quit smoking and  walk to work everyday for the next 2 months



Just sell off one of your body parts, that'll get you enough for a few of those 5970's


----------



## sinar (Jan 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just sell off one of your body parts, that'll get you enough for a few of those 5970's


Yep, I think I will pass for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

sinar said:


> Yep, I think I will pass for now



 Don't feel bad, me too!


----------



## sinar (Jan 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't feel bad, me too!


It's $699 plus shipping ea. I have to eat ramen noodles for a month just for benching these monster

Then Nvidia will release Gforce 300


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> and this is still not enough. i personally do 150 runs max mem for testing final stability
> 
> Because i lack time, and dont want to loose too much crunching output.
> 
> ...



Time will tell, but so far i can say this - i have to get January's salary in 1st place. Only after i get it & buy all that stuff - only THEN i'll start to doing numbers, post CPU-Z, SuperPi 1M/32M, 3DMarkVantage/06, etc... numbers/screen dumps, check how high i can overvolt/overclock this 955BE. As for ad - nice screenie, but i repeat, this is absolutely childish to base the future overclocking experience solely on this. Nice comercial, though. 

I still looking for any info i can find about it, either thru any overclocking forums (ExtremeOverclocking, TPU, Guru3D, etc...), YouTube, asking people @ local PC stores, watching how people OC/OV (overvolt) specific CPUs - you name it : I still prepare myself. 

As for either improve the quality thru reading it (what do you mean by improve ?), or buy 10 pieces & single test each - 1st one : buy single 955BE, read & then post here it's serial # (the one curved into CPU) & test it. I won't have enough ca$h for buying multiple instances of same CPU, just have to rely on the luck & info you'll give this time around. I'm not the 1st timer in this (overclocking), though this was "softcore" OC experience till now. 

Thanx nevertheless, i sure need a healthy amount of critisizm.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 8, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Time will tell, but so far i can say this - i have to get January's salary in 1st place. Only after i get it & buy all that stuff - only THEN i'll start to doing numbers, post CPU-Z, SuperPi 1M/32M, 3DMarkVantage/06, etc... numbers/screen dumps, check how high i can overvolt/overclock this 955BE. As for ad - nice screenie, but i repeat, this is absolutely childish to base the future overclocking experience solely on this. Nice comercial, though.
> 
> I still looking for any info i can find about it, either thru any overclocking forums (ExtremeOverclocking, TPU, Guru3D, etc...), YouTube, asking people @ local PC stores, watching how people OC/OV (overvolt) specific CPUs - you name it : I still prepare myself.
> 
> ...


it was just a joke, you cant improve chip quality,thru reading about it,naturally
you know, i had the same thought like you, a while ago. i bought a 955. and it isnt stable at 4ghz, if the temp exceeds 35 degrees under full load and this,till today. i also thought: 
"if i prepare myself, nothing can happen,4ghz...piece of cake"
maybe.
i wish you more luck, then i had.
the right chip will do 4ghz stable on air, but they are very,very rare if youre just using c2.
IF possible: buy and sell these things,till you got a good clocking one
np xan, everyone has his "highrise" sometimes
may the clock be with you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

sinar said:


> It's $699 plus shipping ea. I have to eat ramen noodles for a month just for benching these monster
> 
> Then Nvidia will release Gforce 300



Ramen noodles are at doubt in this case.     I can't wait to see how the 300 series does for the green team, should be fun.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 8, 2010)

I have absolutely no problem eating Ramen for a month... well actually Ramen is junk, the stuff you get at the Asian supermarkets cost the same but taste loads better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I have absolutely no problem eating Ramen for a month... well actually Ramen is junk, the stuff you get at the Asian supermarkets cost the same but taste loads better.



What is it?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What is it?



no new upgrade CP! you have to eat properly, Caiptan!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no new upgrade CP! you have to eat properly, Caiptan!



That's just wrong.  BTW, I love how this damn setup feels.  Snappy as heck!  I'm working on my overclock little by little, trying make up some crunching time.


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's just wrong.  BTW, I love how this damn setup feels.  Snappy as heck!  I'm working on my overclock little by little, trying make up some crunching time.



What are you sitting at right now CP? Are you using the Xiggy, Mega, or something else for cooling?

Details man....details! 

Kei


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it was just a joke, you cant improve chip quality,thru reading about it,naturally
> you know, i had the same thought like you, a while ago. i bought a 955. and it isnt stable at 4ghz, if the temp exceeds 35 degrees under full load and this,till today. i also thought:
> "if i prepare myself, nothing can happen,4ghz...piece of cake"
> maybe.
> ...



Thanx alot for cheering up, though that alone won't suffice.  jk Thanx really.

I know the things you say, beleive me it's not just because i hope it will be "piece-o'-cake" it also will in reality : trust me i know as well as you do it won't. Basing the OC experience on hope alone would be childish of me. As for "c2" : you mean CPU's revision C2, right ? If you do - i just hope, or better insist on that i want to buy rev. C3, is that what you trying to say ? 

You said right - *IF* possible : buy & sell til you get good clocking one.

Highrise=adrenaline rush ? Or what ? 

May the clock will be with another soon-to-be-hardcore OC'ing member, as well as all of OC'ing community !!!!  

P.S. Sorry for OT but i'll let you in on a secret : i am metal head as well as gamer/OC'er/etc... & i wanna learn all guitar techniques too, like shredding, picking, riffing, etc...... But just because i beleive that someday i will learn this,(eventually ) doesn't necessarily means i can do it for real, atm. Same goes for my OC'ing experience. You just have to strive for it, dude !!!! Hope it cleared out your opinion on me. Take care, dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

@ kei


I'm using the xiggy.   Crunching non stop at 100% temps are around 53-55 degrees. All default but just a raised multi to equal 3.6GHz.

The mounting bracket for the Mega should be in latest Monday


----------



## computertechy (Jan 8, 2010)

CP, WC = OC. hehe


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2010)

Kei said:


> Well I just finished watching a movie, the usual surfing, and finally ran a torture test on the system with the latest settings. Closed up the ram timings a bit since I knew they were already pretty loose overall. Voltages stay the same, I may try for another tick or two lower on the cpu voltage tomorrow, but either way this is still a great result overall and EONS better than what I could do with the old budget ram.
> =============================================
> 
> full, you system is damn fast that's for sure however I wonder what voltages you're using to achieve those clocks? My main wonder is what voltage you're using to get your Northbridge up so high for 24/7 usage? To me that is the only part of the overall setting (w/o knowing volts) that I find is too far for a very small gain. I know you're running on liquid as usual, but I still wouldn't run too much voltage through the NB for 24/7 use to prolong life on the system and stay away from any possible damage.
> ...



Thanks Kei for taking the time to reply. The NB is set to 1.40v, If left on auto it would run 1.50-2ish Volts.
As for 2.6 2.7 2.8ghz. I just set the NB volts to
2.6 = 1.25v
2.7= 1.30v
2.8= 1.37
Ram is running @ 1.69v
I also have a small F8 fan sitting on top of the 5890 blowing on the ram and SB...
The 92cfm front fan is blowing across the nicely designed NB cooler and temps with the side panel on are
MB 26c
nb 38c
sb 37c
I think thats in the safe temperature zone hey?
Well Im going to drop the NB down to around 2.6GHz and play with it for the day and see how things pan out.


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2010)

That is a HEALTHY amount of volts for a 24/7 clock on a northbridge. 

Have you already tried to run the northbridge clocks on lower voltages that those? I'm able to run the northbridge on 1.10v (stock) and still get 2.6Ghz to run for a bit. 2.2Ghz is stable on the same voltage...maybe 2.4Ghz.

Even with the bad ram I was able to get 2.6Ghz stable @ 1.20v...may I recommend trying the 2.8Ghz clock at 1.25v again to see if it's stable? We all have different chips of course, but maybe you can work with less voltage?

1.4v is well above what I recommend for a 24/7 clock on a northbridge, and should really be reserved for benching only. The voltage that you're rockin right now is reserved for clocks in the 3-3.2Ghz range...

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, 1.5v NB is way too much.  After all Brad has been lucky with his rigs.  He's done crazy stuff before.  I tried once and fried my golden 9850 .  It was lapped so no RMA was possible.


----------



## erocker (Jan 8, 2010)

I would say that's an UNHEALTHY amount of voltage going through the north bridge. Component damaging perhaps.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2010)

Kei said:


> That is a HEALTHY amount of volts for a 24/7 clock on a northbridge.
> 
> Have you already tried to run the northbridge clocks on lower voltages that those? I'm able to run the northbridge on 1.10v (stock) and still get 2.6Ghz to run for a bit. 2.2Ghz is stable on the same voltage...maybe 2.4Ghz.
> 
> ...


Bro are we talking about NB vid? (cpu/nb)
or NB voltage?

I may be ramping up the wrong volts here, I've been upping the CPU/NB volts in the bios...
I think I just learned something new today 
If you want to know what volt the NB is running.... I never touched it so it's running 1.111V
The bios shows current volts for everything in grey.... I booted up at 2900+ghz NB speed and went back into the bios.... It shows auto @ 1.111v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

I have no idea which one should be bumped either


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have no idea which one should be bumped either


I know bro! I never used it b4 till NOW lol
I always see Erocker saying he uses 1.375v NB VID so I look at AOD and see its running at 1.50v on auto... 
The NB is and always showen 1.10v lol


----------



## erocker (Jan 8, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I know bro! I never used it b4 till NOW lol
> I always see Erocker saying he uses 1.375v NB VID so I look at AOD and see its running at 1.50v on auto...
> The NB is and always showen 1.10v lol



I'll never understand automatic voltage settings on some motherboards. Mine does the same thing. It won't touch the CPU voltage, no matter what frequency it's at the motherboard deems 1.35v ideal. It is wrong.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

VID is just Voltage identification For he voltage regulators on that circuit or something right?  But it's notthe actual core voltage.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'll never understand automatic voltage settings on some motherboards. Mine does the same thing. It won't touch the CPU voltage, no matter what frequency it's at the motherboard deems 1.35v ideal. It is wrong.


Yeah kinda like my 300 bus speed at 13.5x multi and cpu volts set to auto in the bios showed 1.35v on all the software I used to check lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

That's what happens when you use the CHIII.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's what happens when you use the CHIII.


I get this using CHIII lol !!!! 







Like the NB speed now lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2010)

This mobo or cpu will not run 3000MHz NB speed.... If I go 3000mhz in the bios it safe modes itself im thinking cus it will boot, but will only be running 2100 MAX.... 2999MHz works and boots fine as well as shows running at its set speed. But then weird shit happens lol.... Windows Defender is popping up asking to update.... the side bar closes and pops up asking to restart the gadgets lol....


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 8, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Thanx alot for cheering up, though that alone won't suffice.  jk Thanx really.
> 
> I know the things you say, beleive me it's not just because i hope it will be "piece-o'-cake" it also will in reality : trust me i know as well as you do it won't. Basing the OC experience on hope alone would be childish of me. As for "c2" : you mean CPU's revision C2, right ? If you do - i just hope, or better insist on that i want to buy rev. C3, is that what you trying to say ?
> 
> ...



Nevermind. two very different opinions just rumbled in each other. just buy the 965 c3, and you will probably get your  4 GHZ on Air, without much Problems
If you Fail: Welcome in the Club ;-)
but dont miss the linx screens, if you do it,please !


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> I would say that's an UNHEALTHY amount of voltage going through the north bridge. Component damaging perhaps.



lol, I was saying 'HEALTHY' as in WAY TOO MUCH not healthy as in good 

Yes gentlemen, the voltage that you should be adjusting in the bios to get the Northbridge clocks stable is the cpu/nb voltage. It starts out at 1.10v for out Phenom II's (older models were 1.175, 1.20, and 1.30v) and you go up from there. You don't have to bump it too much for good clocks at all, bumping it to the 1.3-1.35v range I do not believe is a smart move for 24/7 clocks. The smart range to stay within is 1.10v (or lower if you can...we most of us can for stock anyway) up to say 1.25v or so. Anything above that really starts to get to the point that the clock you're looking for is just higher than the tradeoff in the end.

On my system I can boot 2.6Ghz at the stock 1.10v so that will give you an idea of how the northbridge really works. To get it stable however I need closer to 1.20v for that level of clock, 2.8Ghz is around the same level or between 1.25v for me. I haven't tested yet to see exactly what level will give me the stability on the lowest voltage so it may take even less than 1.25v

The other voltages that you're messing with are really for fine tuning things, and honestly to me unless going for super extreme clocks (sinrar, chew, etc.) aren't really needed to tweak. I have every voltage in my bios set to the default setting (not auto, the actual default set for the component), and I just change the voltage that I need in order to get the system stable. That's how it seems I can get some ridiculously low clocks on my system...I guess you guys were just moving the wrong numbers around lol...hey it happens. 

If you're curious to see the temps or the voltage level of the Northbridge, K10stat actually has a nice function to see just that. See attatched image below

Sorry if the whole misunderstanding was my fault causing you guys late night headaches on why a clock just wouldn't work out.  

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Nevermind. two very different opinions just rumbled in each other. just buy the 965 c3, and you will probably get your  4 GHZ on Air, without much Problems
> If you Fail: Welcome in the Club ;-)
> but dont miss the linx screens, if you do it,please !


Hey Vwafer hows the 120mm fan search going? any one donate to your cause?
you have a small block Ford rad with just a few fans trying to cool lol....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol, I was saying 'HEALTHY' as in WAY TOO MUCH not healthy as in good
> 
> Yes gentlemen, the voltage that you should be adjusting in the bios to get the Northbridge clocks stable is the cpu/nb voltage. It starts out at 1.10v for out Phenom II's (older models were 1.175, 1.20, and 1.30v) and you go up from there. You don't have to bump it too much for good clocks at all, bumping it to the 1.3-1.35v range I do not believe is a smart move for 24/7 clocks. The smart range to stay within is 1.10v (or lower if you can...we most of us can for stock anyway) up to say 1.25v or so. Anything above that really starts to get to the point that the clock you're looking for is just higher than the tradeoff in the end.
> 
> ...



Ok you say cpu/nb is what we want.... then what is the NB volt setting in the bios for?
It shows 1.10v stock.... I think the CrosshairIII is different than other Asus mobo's Kei.

@ stock 2000MHz nb setting the cpu/nb volt in the bios is showing everything but 1.10v


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe messing up the voltages is why I cant clock this chip worth a shit. :shadedshu


I guess I'm too used to Intel lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Maybe messing up the voltages is why I cant clock this chip worth a shit. :shadedshu
> 
> 
> I guess I'm too used to Intel lol


I heard that Acid ..... Im used to the 9850....The 940 I lucked out on..... I have now confirmed that this mobo controls the NB volts by Just that... NB volts.... not cpu/nb or NB vid.... mabey other boards do but not this one.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 8, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey Vwafer hows the 120mm fan search going? any one donate to your cause?
> you have a small block Ford rad with just a few fans trying to cool lol....



i never was able to obtain them to a good price, and 2 big fans look shitty,also they wont push as much as a tight-fit-fan-setup.
and i got no Ford Rad, its a big heater core, from a 25 year old Renault Espace

with only the main rig on, it loads at 36-37c° in boinc ;-)

fullinfusion,i also had your prob on my foxconn. you must use k10stat! it has nb vid control integrated, and is much more stable than overdrive (and nearly unbugged)
i also miss NB vid in bios,only NB core volts there to find


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i never was able to obtain them to a good price, and 2 big fans look shitty,also they wont push as much as a tight-fit-fan-setup.
> and i got no Ford Rad, its a big heater core, from a 25 year old Renault Espace
> 
> with only the main rig on, it loads at 36-37c° in boinc ;-)
> ...


I dont use AOD bro.
I only use it to check current bios settings.
and hey I was sending ya a compliment about the rad lol....

Common PPL Velvet needs donations of any decent 120mm fans to fill that monster of a rad!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 8, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I dont use AOD bro.
> I only use it to check current bios settings.
> and hey I was sending ya a compliment about the rad lol....
> 
> Common PPL Velvet needs donations of any decent 120mm fans to fill that monster of a rad!



The Rad is nothing Special, just a few hours of sanding,painting,and removing oxidized fins
thanks tho, you may also want to rip you such a nice piece from a broken car somewhere!
But you need as much pump power for it, as you can get... i will need an ADDITIONAL laing or sth like that, if i want to use its whole power. and all the Fans i need (33 pieces) simply make me mad!

its a cool rad, but it needs "special treatment", some parts are only sealed with glassfiber-epoxy, where parts of its copper tubing were bent during 25 years regular use


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2010)

*NB volts and clock levels....*



fullinfusion said:


> Ok you say cpu/nb is what we want.... then what is the NB volt setting in the bios for?
> It shows 1.10v stock.... I think the CrosshairIII is different than other Asus mobo's Kei.
> 
> @ stock 2000MHz nb setting the cpu/nb volt in the bios is showing everything but 1.10v



Okay guys here we go all in nice pretty pictures so I can't mess up the explanation again. 

We're adjusting what is shown in the bios as the cpu/nb voltage setting...in AOD it is shown as NB VID






In the picture above you'll see a comparison shot of my voltages (left side) in comparison to Full's voltages (right side highlighted). The voltage level that he's using in this shot is EXTREMELY high and I do not consider it safe in absolutely any way...even benching I would not use this voltage without having extreme cooling (and I don't mean water). If it takes you that much voltage to achieve a certain clock, then sadly that clock is just not meant to be had for you without risking your processor in the....process lol. 

You'll see in the picture that my Northbridge is set at the 2.8Ghz level by simply using the 14x multiplier in the bios and changing the cpu/nb voltage level from stock 1.10v up to 1.25v. Depending on your motherboard or bios you may need a little more or a little less to achieve the same or higher clocks. This is the same as with cpu clocks, if 3.2Ghz takes 1.3v and you bump it to 3.3Ghz but have to use 1.5v...it's probably a really good idea to just be content with the lower clock and save the stress and possible death of your hardware.

From all of the processors and systems I've seen of my own and on the net, it's almost a given that you can achieve 2.4-2.6Ghz on the Northbridge without much effort. All speeds above that however are much like chasing the magic 4Ghz mark and may take more than it's worth or simply just not be 'possible'. All that depends on the board you're using and the bios, as well as the specific processor itself.

Below is a shot of my bios configuration that was used to achieve the cpu at 3.8Ghz @ 1.45v with the northbridge at an awesome 2.8Ghz using 1.25v. Every other voltage that you see in the shot is the actual stock voltage (not auto) for the components with the exception of the ram itself which I have running at 1.5v






If I try to go to the 3Ghz northbridge level it will not boot using 1.25v despite the fact that I know the processor to be capable of greater when I used it on another board. I don't yet know what voltage level I'd need to get it stable as I haven't tried.

Hopefully this will clear up any confusion I may have caused, and nobody ends up with a fried processor from too high voltage.

Kei

(sry about pic size)


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2010)

As for the Crosshair being different, the NB voltage is not something determined by the motherboard used. It's a set value that's part of the northbridge itself just like cpu voltage. Different motherboards have different voltage ranges that you can adjust them to of course. Not all boards can go as low as some, and not all can go as high as others.

I believe my boards range without the Overvoltage jumper moved is something like 0.9-1.55v for the Northbridge (cpu/nb bios setting). At no point would I ever take it that high anyway and for benching or just to say I could style clocks I don't exceed 1.40v let alone the insane voltage of 1.70v if the overvoltage jumper is enabled. 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Kei said:


> Okay guys here we go all in nice pretty pictures so I can't mess up the explanation again.
> 
> We're adjusting what is shown in the bios as the cpu/nb voltage setting...in AOD it is shown as NB VID
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Big pix Kei hehe, Im old and cant see as well.... I took 2 photos of my bios to show you what I mean but pic # 2 failed to display for some odd reason..... It finally took a crap and died on me so pic #2 cant be posted..... I still say from reading the lcd poster and all the software monitoring programs that the CPU/NB has nothing to do with the NB volts at all.... call me crazy but we are comparing apples to titties bro. Not saying your wrong but this mobo is way different from yours. But I do know what your saying.... your Bios looks so familiar to my burnt 79-T mobo


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2010)

Each board/bios/program calls things different things, but I assure you that we're both modifying the same thing.

Look at the shot I posted of your AOD voltage values and you'll see that you are using 1.4xx volts to achieve whatever clock it was. Then look in the same shot at my AOD voltage values and you'll see that I'm only using 1.25v to achieve 2.8Ghz clock. Some bios's call it cpu/nb some call it other things...AOD calls it NB VID, Everest calls it Northbridge VID, K10stat calls it plain old NB Voltage.

Each program calls it a different thing, but we're adjusting the same thing and you're way way up high in that voltage range which is the danger zone. I did a lot of looking at the Crosshair bios (about a billion reviews) and it's still the same thing as every other board just with a few extra options in places. I don't remember what my M3A32-MVP 790FX board called it.

When you talk about your Northbridge showing a 1.10v setting on auto or whatever it was, it will show in AOD that as the NB VID. Change it again and you'll see that's what you're supposed to be adjusting to get these clocks stable. It doesn't take much voltage, and certainly not near 1.5v which is extremely dangerous. 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Kei said:


> Each board/bios/program calls things different things, but I assure you that we're both modifying the same thing.
> 
> Look at the shot I posted of your AOD voltage values and you'll see that you are using 1.4xx volts to achieve whatever clock it was. Then look in the same shot at my AOD voltage values and you'll see that I'm only using 1.25v to achieve 2.8Ghz clock. Some bios's call it cpu/nb some call it other things...AOD calls it NB VID, Everest calls it Northbridge VID, K10stat calls it plain old NB Voltage.
> 
> ...


Quoted by you Kei-When you talk about your Northbridge showing a 1.10v setting on auto or whatever it was, it will show in AOD that as the NB VID. Change it again and you'll see that's what you're supposed to be adjusting to get these clocks stable. It doesn't take much voltage, and certainly not near 1.5v which is extremely dangerous. 

I change it and not on this mobo. the Cpu/nb and NB volts are different bro.... 

Here take a look bro. 






oh I changed the NB vid to show you that they are independent of each other Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> The Rad is nothing Special, just a few hours of sanding,painting,and removing oxidized fins
> thanks tho, you may also want to rip you such a nice piece from a broken car somewhere!
> But you need as much pump power for it, as you can get... i will need an ADDITIONAL laing or sth like that, if i want to use its whole power. and all the Fans i need (33 pieces) simply make me mad!
> 
> its a cool rad, but it needs "special treatment", some parts are only sealed with glassfiber-epoxy, where parts of its copper tubing were bent during 25 years regular use


haha if I had that rad Id just hang it out the window without fans lol.... last night it hit -35c with a wind shield of -47c

that be good for clocking hey heheh


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> haha if I had that rad Id just hang it out the window without fans lol.... last night it hit -35c with a wind shield of -47c
> 
> that be good for clocking hey heheh



you really dont want to hang a rad outside, on the third floor.
here is only -4... that isnt half as useful for rigs!

the problem is during the summer days... i hope i have some fans until then, the rad is only adequate in emitting heat passively... it heats up after a few days, until 42c load


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you really dont want to hang a rad outside, on the third floor.
> here is only -4... that isnt half as useful for rigs!
> 
> the problem is during the summer days... i hope i have some fans until then, the rad is only adequate in emitting heat passively... it heats up after a few days, until 42c load


I'll send you a few 120mm after I get more fans to replace my current one's man.... and the 3rd floor? just make sure its anchored well lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Any tips on how to find the strongest core on my 955BE?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I get this using CHIII lol !!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100108/kei.jpg
> 
> Like the NB speed now lol



still to low, let's see that NB clock higher than the CPU then we are talking 


Kei said:


> lol, I was saying 'HEALTHY' as in WAY TOO MUCH not healthy as in good
> 
> Yes gentlemen, the voltage that you should be adjusting in the bios to get the Northbridge clocks stable is the cpu/nb voltage. It starts out at 1.10v for out Phenom II's (older models were 1.175, 1.20, and 1.30v) and you go up from there. You don't have to bump it too much for good clocks at all, bumping it to the 1.3-1.35v range I do not believe is a smart move for 24/7 clocks. The smart range to stay within is 1.10v (or lower if you can...we most of us can for stock anyway) up to say 1.25v or so. Anything above that really starts to get to the point that the clock you're looking for is just higher than the tradeoff in the end.
> 
> ...


Good post Kei, so are the other ones that followed, but shit thats a lot of reading material LOL


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> still to low, let's see that NB clock higher than the CPU then we are talking
> 
> Good post Kei, so are the other ones that followed, but shit thats a lot of reading material LOL


It's always great reading from Kei Master 

And for you David!!!! you first brotha!!!! haaaaaaahaaahahahaha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> It's always great reading from Kei Master
> 
> And for you David!!!! you first brotha!!!! haaaaaaahaaahahahaha



Naw bro, I insist.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Naw bro, I insist.


haha NO I insist Intel trader!!!!

It's all good now your back on the dark side teehee

Oh beter update my Wprime position bro.... I took you advice and shut a few things down


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> haha NO I insist Intel trader!!!!
> 
> It's all good now your back on the dark side teehee
> 
> Oh beter update my Wprime position bro.... I took you advice and shut a few things down



bout damn time you did, going over there now 

Intel Trader?  not yet, I have a Core 2 Extreme crunching along my side my AMD rig


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> bout damn time you did, going over there now
> 
> Intel Trader?  not yet, I have a Core 2 Extreme crunching along my side my AMD rig


You bastard lol toss that intel crap out the window.... better go back to wprime and check my updated score.... Im leaving Kei Master in the dust bro 
8.844 Wprime score bro 

Look at the green shit team and how all of a sudden there waaaaay behind ATI!

Another year and AMD is going to hammer the shit outta Intel bro..... You watch!
AMD don't release there goodies till late in the game bro.... there DX11 tec proves it in one part of their game... Ya Got some stock?

I do heheheh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> You bastard lol toss that intel crap out the window.... better go back to wprime and check my updated score.... Im leaving Kei Master in the dust bro
> 8.844 Wprime score bro
> 
> Look at the green shit team and how all of a sudden there waaaaay behind ATI!
> ...



Thing is Intel was bribing people and stuff so they had AMD handicapped.  AMD sued them, and now the FTC is sueing them from a consumers point of view.  AMD had to cut prices and make much less money to compete, therefore not able to have the funds for the R & D Intel had.  Their products are kick ass, but as a company they stink!

http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2009/12/16/intel-sued-by-ftc-for-anti-competitive-behavior/


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> You bastard lol toss that intel crap out the window.... better go back to wprime and check my updated score.... Im leaving Kei Master in the dust bro
> 8.844 Wprime score bro
> 
> Look at the green shit team and how all of a sudden there waaaaay behind ATI!
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> Thing is Intel was bribing people and stuff so they had AMD handicapped.  AMD sued them, and now the FTC is sueing them from a consumers point of view.  AMD had to cut prices and make much less money to compete, therefore not able to have the funds for the R & D Intel had.  Their products are kick ass, but as a company they stink!
> 
> http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2009/12/16/intel-sued-by-ftc-for-anti-competitive-behavior/


Intel's R&D budget is so much higher, I seriously doubt AMD will catch up on the cpu end for a long while, if ever again. They caught Intel sleeping once, but now they have awakened the giant, and Intel hasn't let off in R&D since. I think AMD will remain ahead in gpu's tho.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Intel's R&D budget is so much higher, I seriously doubt AMD will catch up on the cpu end for a long while, if ever again. They caught Intel sleeping once, but now they have awakened the giant, and Intel hasn't let off in R&D since. I think AMD will remain ahead in gpu's tho.



I agree, however AMD lately has been doing very good.  Their Phenom II CPU's are very underrated.  They are impressive in my book.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2010)

this is just a calm before the storm, Intel maybe ahead but AMD has hammered Intel before, first in the K7 and then the K8. Then Before during the Super 7 motherboard era, the AMD was whooping intel.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

i think ppl seem to forget core2 achitecture was based on someone elses work and if i remember intell settled the dispute but fact remains almost all of intells success is kind like porche 

intell came up with hyper threading which is all i can reall come up with

amd pushed 64bit they pushed for hyper transport aka quick path for intel

most of the things i see in intells cpus were pioneered by AMD all intell did was improve where AMD could not granted theres nothing wrong with that

but ill stick with a company that has orignial ideas not borrow and improve  (granted id say this but if someone gave me an i7 id still be on that like white on rice)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Core i is mearly a Hybrid of the Core 2 and P4 with a low latency bus.


crazyeyesreaper said:


> i think ppl seem to forget core2 achitecture was based on someone elses work and if i remember intell settled the dispute but fact remains almost all of intells success is kind like porche
> 
> intell came up with hyper threading which is all i can reall come up with
> 
> ...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

well last i knew when core 2 duos came out there was a patent infrigment on intells part and it was in quite a few major news papers last i had heard intell settled out of court but most of the tech in the core 2 arch wasnt intells to begin with  but as always with big buisness money talks the loudest and when intel throws money at u most ppl take it since fighting intell in court is usually more costly then can even be imagined


so basically i guess intell wins because it has the most money sort of like microsoft and the like  its all about who has the most money because again if u can toss money around the way intell does no one will ever say no to you they will slap you on the wrist and take a bribe and walk away or like intell u get fined and then walk away and continue what your doing. why? because the fines dont even touch the profit u make doing what u do

and AMD has its faults for sure like Phenom I that was catastrophic buying ATi outright wasnt a good decision to do at the time when there cpus were failing ( hard to digest a purchase when ur bleeding money) but if AMD goes the route of VIA everyone loses someone has to come up with new ideas or we would be using dualcores still with quads on the horizon instead of 6 cores and 8 cores that will soon be avaible and im pretty sure if AMD made something like hyper threading things would be more even just as mentioned already money is the difference and without it you cant pay for R&D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Check this out guys

http://techpulse360.com/2009/04/23/amd-hints-to-hyper-threading-in-2012/


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

vague and  unsupported i need actual proof there doing it eventually AMD will have to implement hyperthreading but the consumer if it happens wont see it till AFTER bulldozer ie the next new architecture which still a long ways away and as such i cant be bothered to believe it im still using an older 940be and even with a ddr2 handicap the 965 at stock with ddr 3 to my 3.4ghz oced 940be is only 1-2% faster which is why i didnt bother to upgrade to am3 yet that and im piss poor broke but thats besides the point   i want AMD to compete problem is intell is allowing them to compete and thats all there is to it because even intell knows without AMD for competition it actually hurts them more then it does to keep AMD afloat


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I'll send you a few 120mm after I get more fans to replace my current one's man.... and the 3rd floor? just make sure its anchored well lol


 Hey! that would be very kind!maybe i can see this rad pushing its max capability soon!
i appreciate your will to help me, Master of Iron!


fullinfusion said:


> Any tips on how to find the strongest core on my 955BE?


i would suggest using AOC, its the only Proc that i know, that has a Per-Core-Error Checker...
at least i dont know any proc, even if Prime has 4 windows,that all can error on their own, but the core order could be all over the board, i just dont know, if its in a certain order


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

also CP did u notice in that article u linked that Intel was down 33cents and AMD was up 45 cents  that made my day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> also CP did u notice in that article u linked that Intel was down 33cents and AMD was up 45 cents  that made my day



Naw, I had read a different article, that was just the one I found at the moment.  I think the one I read was on Toms Hardware.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

well the one on the BBC or whatever at the bottom showed intels stock had dropped and AMDs had gone up  it made my day since the article was from dec 16 that wasnt to long ago lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well the one on the BBC or whatever at the bottom showed intels stock had dropped and AMDs had gone up  it made my day since the article was from dec 16 that wasnt to long ago lol



yeah Intels stock will be hurt a bit for a while I would say.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 9, 2010)

so i bought this memorey g.skill memory, and i regret buying it i think... thing is i know shit about ddr3, i'm running 1600Mhz 9,9,9,24 or whatnot, is that good bad or dismal?? and are there any places i should look or check out for info


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> so i bought this memorey g.skill memory, and i regret buying it i think... thing is i know shit about ddr3, i'm running 1600Mhz 9,9,9,24 or whatnot, is that good bad or dismal?? and are there any places i should look or check out for info



That's not that bad.  Is is stable at the speed it is advertised?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 9, 2010)

yes it is, just wish i could hit like 8 or 7 but then again it was only 95 bucks so i guess i can't reall y complain too much eh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> yes it is, just wish i could hit like 8 or 7 but then again it was only 95 bucks so i guess i can't reall y complain too much eh?



Naw, not at all.  How much voltage you tried feeding that RAM ?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 9, 2010)

just 1.5 right now
w


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 9, 2010)

any suggestions based on what you see for the ram of maybe a tighter timing i'm running 245x17 right now, just over 4.1Ghz and 2900 nb approx, about 1623mem


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 9, 2010)

A slight increase in voltage & you should be able to get at least 8-8-8-20 timings.
Depending on how the rest of the setup takes to it, you *might* be able to squeeze 7-7-7-19 out of them, again, depending on the voltage required (which may require cooling to keep stable at higher voltages).
Depends on how sensitive the modules are I guess


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 9, 2010)

i'll go for 1.65 888 20 and see how it goes


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2010)

Try for stability at 7 7-7-24 1.65v


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 9, 2010)

*about the Intel vs AMD thingy*



crazyeyesreaper said:


> amd pushed 64bit they pushed for hyper transport aka quick path for intel


True. AMD did push the whole 64-bit architecture, but they didn't invent it. What they did invent 64-bit wise, was the 64-bit Long Mode. This was later adopted by Intel (pretty much the only thing Intel adopted that wasn't engineered by themselves).
Of course, AMD also introduced 3DNow! (as their answer to Intel's MMX), which was quickly beaten by Intel's SSE2 & subsequent SSEs.



> most of the things i see in intells cpus were pioneered by AMD all intell did was improve where AMD could not granted theres nothing wrong with that



Not true. In fact, Intel's pretty much been the market leader all the way, through [re]inventions, on the PC platform.
AMD, however, has almost always held the budget end of the market, as their offerings were never far from Intel's chips, performance-wise, but at a much more keenly-priced level.

No, I'm not a fanboi of any kind. I've used CP/M, Intel, AMD & Cyrix. All of them had something that I liked & found good enough to use for my means at their respective times.

I think the biggest issue AMD has always had, is marketing.
Even to this day, the marketing machine AMD employs, sux. Big time.
Back in the day when I ran my business, the information provided by Intel, compared to that by AMD, far exceeded anything AMD ever released.
Especially here in Australia, AMD marketing is led by a moron, who cannot even spell properly FFS.
Yes.. I argued with him.
A lot.
That did not prevent me from selling AMD at a ratio of 100:1 in AMD's favour, as I was acutely aware of the benefits of having an awesome processor, that could never be matched by Intel's equivalent, price-wise.
The problem AMD faces now, is the fact that they're not all that competitive anymore, as Intel's been relasing far more powerful CPUs, that many main-stream desktop users are willing to pay for - i7 excluded.
Intel started moving in on AMD's stronghold there..

Still, I love AMD.
I wish them well & will continue to use their products until I can no longer distinguish a CPU from a brick wall 

BTW: wikipedia has a decent enough run-down on the whole x86 architecture HERE, with some follow-up links that might be interesting


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> so i bought this memorey g.skill memory, and i regret buying it i think... thing is i know shit about ddr3, i'm running 1600Mhz 9,9,9,24 or whatnot, is that good bad or dismal?? and are there any places i should look or check out for info



I don't think that is a bad result, but I wish I knew you were going to buy ram soon. I just picked up some G.SKILL ram myself this week though I picked up the 1866Mhz modules for $99 free shipping. The next day they went to $105 which is still a great price anyway...but what I was REALLY looking for was their Eco ram which is $109 (plus shipping), but is 1600Mhz 7-8-7 @ 1.35v rated stock. Those modules overclock very nicely from what I've seen and accept tighter timings pretty well too.

Anyway, I would raise the voltage a little and see what you can get timing wise. Start off with just say 8-9-9 and see what happens. If that works try 7-9-9 at the same voltage...if it works 7-8-8, etc. etc. etc. If you have trouble getting the ram to clock and hold tight timings then use a lower divider to see if it will work.

In order to get my ram to 1600Mhz 7-7-7 I have to use the lower 1333Mhz divider and use a higher bus speed in order to get the ram where I want it. If I just use the normal 1600Mhz divider than I can't get the timings tighter than 8-7-7 since it appears it's not 100% compatible. Either way that's very fast so no worries.

If you're not able to get 1600Mhz 7-7-7, then try to see if you can get 1333Mhz 6-6-6 (or 6-6-5) which is crazy fast anyway because of the timings. That's how I'm running my ram right now for the daily setting, and it feels fantastic.

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

true enough but then again as far as MMX goes intel still came in 2nd and even there SSE5 isnt supported as its been replaced with something else XOP i believe cant remember the name and AMD has never always been budget AMD trashed intel pretty hard years ago and only now do u see intell on top do to some would call shady buisness practices in all honesty it was fairly smart buisness as every fine intell has ever paid dosent come close to the profit they made from there actions if intell hadnt forced companies to use there processors the companies may have well changed positions its all speculative but i do agree AMDs PR machine is utter crap there about as usefull as a barrel full of monkeys  but things remain AMDs 486 was faster then intells equal not to mention the succes of K5 k6 and k7 along with again the first true dual core and quadcore now ill conced intell had the FASTER quadcore but point remains AMD was able to configure a true quad a stage intell would not i agree intells idea was a smarter one 2 dualcores strapped together but it could also have easily backfired look at the Pentium D cpus there garbage performance wise 2 P4s strapped together was a BAD idea and if core 2 wasnt as powerful as it was there quad could very well have been garbage thankfully it wasnt but the point is still valid for debate sake.  

and i dont see whats wrong with value look at the Athlon II x4 series $100 quads that hit 3.6ghz on air unless u have a micro center nearby u cant really get anything close in terms of performance from intel on a price competitive lvl as u pointed it it may be budget sector but as far as im concerned the Athlon II x4s are not budget material since intells closest competing CPU is $160 q8200 as far as a quadcore goes so i guess im just reinforcing your point  in terms of price performance but i do believe that if both companies had been on an even keel with intells back room deals not happening that things today could be very different after all AMD did develop again the first true dual core and quad core designs they had hyper transport for linking all data in the cpu on die where as intell had no need for it point remains they were still using the stale FSB till i7 on die memory controller also something intell didnt decide to integrate till i7 and point remains that for quite a few ppl who worked on the core architecture feel a strong dislike for intel even tho intell paid them handsomely to shut the hell up so to speak as far as im concerned intells gold mine with the core 2 architecture wasnt pioneered by them just like seagate who got caught infringing on western digital intell took an architecture someone else was pioneering and mass produced it and tada u have core 2 last i checked AMD was to bone headed to listen to bother infringing for a better arch they wanted a true quadcore on a die size that couldnt easily be done they pushed in a sense much like nvidia is now giant die size thats hard to produce.

point remains intell is king but when your made king through back handed deals you always have to be carefull

Japan
Korea 
china
EU
USA 

all have found Intell guilty of the same practices 
with countless lawsuits from smaller tech communities that never saw the light of day since they were paid well more then they could ever expect to have gotten from there creation themselves (due to intells ability to take something mass produce it and improve it)

and if i do remember right the orignial creators of the core architecture APPROACHED intell about there creation and offered to intell and intell refushed yet almost every part of the core 2 arch today is based on there design go figure

all i can really say is i wonder what AMD would be today if there CPUs had seen proper adoption in the consumer market 6 years or so ago

if i had the money id buy an i7 hands down but at the time i built my Phenom II 940 rig i7 was WAY to expensive DDR3 was absurd and there was no reason to pay the price of admission to have 8 threads

and most of the above post is probably a mess but i am to sick and to intoxicated to care since i had to log in 2 times just to post this i took so damn long trying to type it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 9, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> true enough but then again as far as MMX goes intel still came in 2nd and even there SSE5 isnt supported as its been replaced with something else XOP i believe cant remember the name and AMD has never always been budget AMD trashed intel pretty hard years ago and only now do u see intell on top do to some would call shady buisness practices in all honesty it was fairly smart buisness as every fine intell has ever paid dosent come close to the profit they made from there actions if intell hadnt forced companies to use there processors the companies may have well changed positions its all speculative but i do agree AMDs PR machine is utter crap there about as usefull as a barrel full of monkeys  but things remain AMDs 486 was faster then intells equal not to mention the succes of K5 k6 and k7 along with again the first true dual core and quadcore now ill conced intell had the FASTER quadcore but point remains AMD was able to configure a true quad a stage intell would not i agree intells idea was a smarter one 2 dualcores strapped together but it could also have easily backfired look at the Pentium D cpus there garbage performance wise 2 P4s strapped together was a BAD idea and if core 2 wasnt as powerful as it was there quad could very well have been garbage thankfully it wasnt but the point is still valid for debate sake.
> 
> and i dont see whats wrong with value look at the Athlon II x4 series $100 quads that hit 3.6ghz on air unless u have a micro center nearby u cant really get anything close in terms of performance from intel on a price competitive lvl as u pointed it it may be budget sector but as far as im concerned the Athlon II x4s are not budget material since intells closest competing CPU is $160 q8200 as far as a quadcore goes so i guess im just reinforcing your point  in terms of price performance but i do believe that if both companies had been on an even keel with intells back room deals not happening that things today could be very different after all AMD did develop again the first true dual core and quad core designs they had hyper transport for linking all data in the cpu on die where as intell had no need for it point remains they were still using the stale FSB till i7 on die memory controller also something intell didnt decide to integrate till i7 and point remains that for quite a few ppl who worked on the core architecture feel a strong dislike for intel even tho intell paid them handsomely to shut the hell up so to speak as far as im concerned intells gold mine with the core 2 architecture wasnt pioneered by them just like seagate who got caught infringing on western digital intell took an architecture someone else was pioneering and mass produced it and tada u have core 2 last i checked AMD was to bone headed to listen to bother infringing for a better arch they wanted a true quadcore on a die size that couldnt easily be done they pushed in a sense much like nvidia is now giant die size thats hard to produce.
> 
> ...



ow! sounds like you got pwned reaper... that was harsh
i love AMD, but his Explanation sounded logical


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

im to intoxicated to really say anything intelligent im hoping alot of alcohol with chase the flu from me or it might make me sicker i dont know 
point remains tho that while intell has the edge  it seems most of the things intells using now were put to use long before by AMD example hypertransport when did that make an appearence wasnt it around 2003 ish and intells just now using its equivalent with i7 in 2009
i dont know i dont even care im tired sick have a temp of 104 and im drunk tomorrow is gonna suck


last semi post of the night

5 o'clock vodka sucks


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 9, 2010)

LOL 
Hope you get better soon reaper!
Actually, I'm currently wary of vodka, as a friend of ours died last Saturday because of that shit.. but that's another story.

Look, I have no objections to AMD at all. In fact, it's been the most used brand of CPU I've had since getting involved in the whole clone-based PC game.
I still have AMD now (X4 965 C3) - in fact, the last time I had an Intel CPU, was .. geez.. prior to my Cyrix MIII, so a Pentium I. LOL!
Gawd I feel old 
My next setup, however, will most likely be Intel, simply because of the raw power the i7 provides & I prefer that for the projects that I create or am involved in, in whichever form that may take place.

That said, there's always at least one machine in the household that's AMD 

Again, AMD marketing is their biggest detractor.
Get some decent PR people in & watch things change.
Better for all us end-users too!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2010)

I need a lightweight app that can monitor AMD temps. I don't want anything like OCCT or AMD OD. I just want something to tell me the temps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> just 1.5 right now
> w





TheMailMan78 said:


> I need a lightweight app that can monitor AMD temps. I don't want anything like OCCT or AMD OD. I just want something to tell me the temps.



Core Temp?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Core Temp?



That looks good. Anyone here use it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That looks good. Anyone here use it?



I've used it before.  Now I just use everest for the sidebar.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 9, 2010)

you can't go wrong with core temp, i liike the g15 lcd capabilities built in, it's lightweight, and has a thermal shutdown threshold, something i think my m4a79t doesn't have built into the bios. never know when that pumps gonna stop working know what i mean.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That looks good. Anyone here use it?



Yeah mate, I use it too.
What I'd like to see added to it, though, is proper implementation of the actual voltage (rather than giving a read-out of the voltage setting in the BIOS), as well as fan speed(s).
It's about as accurate in temp read-outs as you can get for AMD though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Working my way up.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 9, 2010)

Patty, you are chosen by thee as the right man to ask about that LinX stuff (judging from pic). 

Is this how you finally specified the whole LinX run & what other setting/checkboxes you ticked in the "Settings" ? Blame Velvet Wafer for it - he infected me by saying that he will only beleive my current (9950BE-based) & future (955BE-based) setups are stable if i'll run 1 hour, or 24 hours run of the afformentioned prog.  I'm actually intrested to see if the default clocked 9950BE setup of mine is stable, or what. If this is the ultimate prog to test default clocked or overclocked CPU for stability - i'll dump the entire idea of using wPrime/Prime95/etc... in 1st place. Also 5mins run of it equals to what compared to say the above mentioned wPrime ? 

Thanx in advance.

P.S. The version of LinX is as same as mine (0.6.4) + how long it takes for new version to appear ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Patty, you are chosen by thee as the right man to ask about that LinX stuff (judging from pic).
> 
> Is this how you finally specified the whole LinX run & what other setting/checkboxes you ticked in the "Settings" ? Blame Velvet Wafer for it - he infected me by saying that he will only beleive my current (9950BE-based) & future (955BE-based) setups are stable if i'll run 1 hour, or 24 hours run of the afformentioned prog.  I'm actually intrested to see if the default clocked 9950BE setup of mine is stable, or what. If this is the ultimate prog to test default clocked or overclocked CPU for stability - i'll dump the entire idea of using wPrime/Prime95/etc... in 1st place. Also 5mins run of it equals to what compared to say the above mentioned wPrime ?
> 
> ...



One thing I've noticed about LinX is that even the shortest run on it proves a lot.  My i7 passed 10 minutes of it and ended up going months stable, until I worked my overclock again.  I am not saying five minutes of it proves much, but if you can do five minutes stable of LinX you are on the right path, if not already there.

I personally like LinX the best, it's simple and does a heck of a job.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

i use hardware monitor personally since it gives me cpu temp and each core temp as well as HDD temps system temps and gpu temps all in a handy to use dosent require an install app and everest temps are the exact same as hardware monitor so  its all i need

now besides the fact im ridiculously hung over my flu seems to be gone either that or the horrendus headache and desire to curl up in a ball in the bathroom is just worse then the flu time will tell how this plays out but my current conclusion is the after effect of the alcohol was worse then the flu thus drinking was a very very bad idea


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 9, 2010)

2Chicken Patty (CP) :

Alrighty then, LinX it is !!!!! With all do/due respect - wPrime/Prime95/Everest/etc... are obsolete on my PC !!! Send Velvet Wafer pretty-soon-to-be-released LinX screenies swarm.  (pretty soon=next month)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Yeah mate, I use it too.
> What I'd like to see added to it, though, is proper implementation of the actual voltage (rather than giving a read-out of the voltage setting in the BIOS), as well as fan speed(s).
> It's about as accurate in temp read-outs as you can get for AMD though





exodusprime1337 said:


> you can't go wrong with core temp, i liike the g15 lcd capabilities built in, it's lightweight, and has a thermal shutdown threshold, something i think my m4a79t doesn't have built into the bios. never know when that pumps gonna stop working know what i mean.





Chicken Patty said:


> I've used it before.  Now I just use everest for the sidebar.



This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

xanlord said:


> 2Chicken Patty (CP) :
> 
> Alrighty then, LinX it is !!!!! With all do/due respect - wPrime/Prime95/Everest/etc... are obsolete on my PC !!! Send Velvet Wafer pretty-soon-to-be-released LinX screenies swarm.  (pretty soon=next month)



Prime is great and alot of other programs.  OCCT even gives you temp graphs after you're done, but I like LinX the best IMO.



TheMailMan78 said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks guys.



No problem mailman!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## jjFarking (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i use hardware monitor personally since it gives me cpu temp and each core temp



Actually, this is a bit redundant on an AMD CPU, as these CPUs only employ a single sensor per package, so there's only one read-out anyway.
It is a handy program too, though, but I tend to not run it for extended periods of time, as I found it to be incompatible with GTA IV (causes a system crash whilst playing that game & running HArdware Monitor at the same time), so it has a bug of sorts..

CP: what kind of fan(s) will you be using for that Megahalem?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Actually, this is a bit redundant on an AMD CPU, as these CPUs only employ a single sensor per package, so there's only one read-out anyway.
> It is a handy program too, though, but I tend to not run it for extended periods of time, as I found it to be incompatible with GTA IV (causes a system crash whilst playing that game & running HArdware Monitor at the same time), so it has a bug of sorts..
> 
> CP: what kind of fan(s) will you be using for that Megahalem?



a Sycthe 110CFM.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

well im running GTA IV through steam and its never had an issue for me Hardware monitor runs 24/7 on my rig and so far is always spot on with everest so i havent had any issue what so ever


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 10, 2010)

Guess that means I'm just unlucky with it 
Not that it really matters. It can't read my +12v & +3.3v lines correctly anyway. It's pretty good for a quick overview though, that's for sure


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

hmm that is wierd maybe its motherboard compatibility i dont know all my psu lines read correctly in the bios everest and hardware monitor same with temps and ive never had an issue with apps crashing due to it either hmmmm.... weird then again we could be using different versions


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 10, 2010)

HWMonitor is the way to go to monitor temps on ANY platform.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Guess that means I'm just unlucky with it
> Not that it really matters. I can't read my +12v & +3.3v lines correctly anyway. It's pretty good for a quick overview though, that's for sure





crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm that is wierd maybe its motherboard compatibility i dont know all my psu lines read correctly in the bios everest and hardware monitor same with temps and ive never had an issue with apps crashing due to it either hmmmm.... weird then again we could be using different versions



Somtimes the board doesn't report it correctly.  My i7 setup was like that, but then I got a multimeter and tested the rails and they were fine at the moment.  The 12v rail was high at the end when the life of the PSU ended.



aCid888* said:


> HWMonitor is the way to go to monitor temps on ANY platform.


I can vouch for HW Monitor as well, very good temp. monitoring program.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, the reason I use it is because of good experiences in the past with the program.
The problem is that half the monitoring programs I have cannot correctly read the +12v & +3.3v lines.
Everest does, as does AOD, so it has to be the way the individual programs read the BIOS or mobo..

To be honest though, I'm starting to think my mobo may not be as good as I first thought. When totally stressing the system, I get a vdroop of up to .040v, which is a little too much for my liking, especially considering that amount was only about .025v when I first got the board a few months back.
This may account for the fact that there's no way I can get the CPU to run at 4GHz, regardless of the voltage I feed it (I've gone up to 1.5750v!).
The system locks up _long_ before the temperatures get too high..

So.. it could be my mobo throwing it off


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

might be the mobo temps to high try replacing the thermal paste on the heatsinks and see if that helps that and a C2 965 is WAY harder to get to 4ghz then a C3 revision


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Well, the reason I use it is because of good experiences in the past with the program.
> The problem is that half the monitoring programs I have cannot correctly read the +12v & +3.3v lines.
> Everest does, as does AOD, so it has to be the way the individual programs read the BIOS or mobo..
> 
> ...



Hmmm, The ASUS M3A79-T board I had was super solid!  Maybe you have a board that is a lemon?


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 10, 2010)

Look at those rails. 

Nothing reports them right, never did....no idea why either.




I was thinking of RMAing this board when I get the chance.....never did OC very well, struggles to do 225.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> might be the mobo temps to high try replacing the thermal paste on the heatsinks and see if that helps that and a C2 965 is WAY harder to get to 4ghz then a C3 revision


I just updated my system specs, to reflect the fact I do actually already have the C3 revision. I waited for that to come out before buying the CPU 
As for heatsinks etc., I have re-done those that I could, but as this mobo has a decent setup as is, that isn't the problem. Again, the temps (all-round, mobo as well, not just the CPU) are well within their respective parameters (eg. mobo _never_ over 38c), before the system locks-up 



Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm, The ASUS M3A79-T board I had was super solid!  Maybe you have a board that is a lemon?


That wouldn't surprise me! I tend to have that luck.. Like the 550BE that I just got rid of (refused to unlock or OC to anything decent). The voltages on that CPU remained stable though, without a great deal of vdroop to speak of.. 
BTW, I have the M4A79T Deluxe.. Got that particular model on purpose. Good reviews, as well as my expectance of typical Asus quality, which, as I'm finding out, isn't so typical anymore :/


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 10, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091223/Capture042GX2TOP.jpg
> Look at those rails.
> Nothing reports them right, never did....no idea why either.
> I was thinking of RMAing this board when I get the chance.....never did OC very well, struggles to do 225.



Nice temps though!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> I just updated my system specs, to reflect the fact I do actually already have the C3 revision. I waited for that to come out before buying the CPU
> As for heatsinks etc., I have re-done those that I could, but as this mobo has a decent setup as is, that isn't the problem. Again, the temps (all-round, mobo as well, not just the CPU) are well within their respective parameters (eg. mobo _never_ over 38c), before the system locks-up
> 
> 
> ...



It can happen to the best of us.  I had my EVGA X58 board give me some issues, don't mean EVGA is bad now.  They have the best X58 board out right now IMO, and definitely a overclockers favorite for the majority.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Prime is great and alot of other programs.  OCCT even gives you temp graphs after you're done, but I like LinX the best IMO.



Heard bout OCCT, ACC & stuff like that but not desided whether to use any (or all) of 'em on my PC or not. LinX looks like it should though, absolutely - clean, lean & mean from the start. Simplicity is a way of something great/genius/etc....  Thanx. 

By the end of this week i'll check my current CPU (9950BE) by this prog for stability & once i get this month's salary (hope it will be good amount ) & buy this 955BE, i'll check it default clocked & overclocked & post that screen dump. 

*EDIT*

2CP :

Just noticed your Megahalem pic - looks like a very tasty meat-a-ball !!!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 10, 2010)

damnit i'm stuck just above 4Ghz 4.013 to be exact 2800 nb ddr3 1600, 1.535v, i want to go higher... and why if the phenom 2's don't need acc do all am3 boards have acc... should i be using it??


----------



## Kei (Jan 10, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> damnit i'm stuck just above 4Ghz 4.013 to be exact 2800 nb ddr3 1600, 1.535v, i want to go higher... and why if the phenom 2's don't need acc do all am3 boards have acc... should i be using it??



I personally say give it a go with ACC enabled on the Auto setting. I've tried it a number of times with my PII 955 just to see what happens, and it's given me slightly better results. It's not a revelation like the original Phenom's got when using ACC (massive difference), but either way it CAN possibly help you.

That of course will depend on your motherboard, bios, and processor. Not all will benefit, and some won't even run with it enabled...but for some you can get that little extra boost with it enabled.

Last night I did my quickest wPrime run using a 4.075Ghz @ 1.575v setting, but could not budge one tick higher on anything even if I did a suicide run and clicked the voltage up one more notch. Today I decided to give it another go, but used ACC enabled on Auto and succeded to beat that wPrime run using 4.113Ghz @ 1.56v setting.

I did a bunch of stress testing today using ACC, Unleashing Mode, and just plain bios settings. I set 3.4Ghz as the speed to run with and dialed in 1.26v.

*LinX 5min test results*
Bios only
Result = failed 0min 40s

Unleashing Mode + ACC Auto
Result = failed 2min 52s

ACC Auto only
Result = pass 5min 2s

I did multiple runs of each, and the results consistently had the ACC Auto beating the others every single time. I've not done any runs with specific ACC settings yet, but may give that a go today or tomorrow.

As I said this may greatly differ depending on your motherboard and bios. I know my processor can do better than the results listed here (3.4Ghz @ 1.26v with ACC) as on my old board it did 3.4Ghz @ 1.248v (board didn't have ACC option). Let us know what you find out if you test with it.

Kei


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah i'm gonna enable it and see what happens, i'm hearing that it doesn't do crap but if i can hit 4.1Ghz i'll be happy lol


----------



## Kei (Jan 10, 2010)

Like I said, it's very system dependant so you can't really go by what another user says. This is one of those things that you have to try for yourself before giving judgement.

I didn't bother for the longest time, then I remembered that I had it so I figured I'd give it a go and it worked out well for me.

Kei


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah i'm def gonna try it, can't hurt i guess, i'm so close lol i'll try anything
just as soon as my blackberry finishes upgrading


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Heard bout OCCT, ACC & stuff like that but not desided whether to use any (or all) of 'em on my PC or not. LinX looks like it should though, absolutely - clean, lean & mean from the start. Simplicity is a way of something great/genius/etc....  Thanx.
> 
> By the end of this week i'll check my current CPU (9950BE) by this prog for stability & once i get this month's salary (hope it will be good amount ) & buy this 955BE, i'll check it default clocked & overclocked & post that screen dump.
> 
> ...



I love the Mega


----------



## Kei (Jan 10, 2010)

That Mega is a beautiful thing, I'm still amazed at what it can do! I'm thinking really hard on whether or not I should sell my V8 and pick one of those up, or should I just go with the Corsair H50 again now that I have some damn good ram.

The H50 ran significantly cooler than the V8 does (which still does awesome w/o being lapped), but I wonder if the Mega is even better than the H50 or not? CP is there room to fit tall ram with the Mega or do you have to use normal/low profile ram sticks?

Kei


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone have any idea of the Athlon II X4s being released with 4MB L2? Athlon II X2s are now coming with 2MB L2.


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2010)

*Official word on Northbridge clocking and voltage*



fullinfusion said:


> I change it and not on this mobo. the Cpu/nb and NB volts are different bro....
> 
> oh I changed the NB vid to show you that they are independent of each other Kei



Okay, I found something that I believe will finally put everyone's minds at ease regarding Northbridge clocking and voltage adjustment.

http://game.amd.com/us-en/content/pdf/AMD_Dragon_AM3_AM2_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf

I just stumbled across that tonight, and it confirms what I was talking about (and a couple other things), when it comes to adjusting the Northbridge and it's voltage. For anyone else who's new to Phenom's this is a fantastic way to skip a billion other pages from this thread, and my original Phenom overclocking thread. It's all the same information (and a few other things possibly), and in one very nice easy to find place.

It ALSO confirms that I'm correct when I said that ACC is infact a benefit to the Phenom II lineup. 

I hope this helps all who need it. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Kei said:


> Okay, I found something that I believe will finally put everyone's minds at ease regarding Northbridge clocking and voltage adjustment.
> 
> http://game.amd.com/us-en/content/pdf/AMD_Dragon_AM3_AM2_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
> 
> ...


Funny I downloaded that to my desktop yesterday.  Still have yet to go over it.  I'll do that soon


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2010)

well I cant find Gskil Ram other than over the net


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 11, 2010)

i've been running my memory at 1t... should i have been running it at 2t??


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 11, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i've been running my memory at 1t... should i have been running it at 2t??



Only if you're having stability issues.
Running it at CR2 might give you a little more headroom for OCing though, but the performance when compared to CR1 may not be worth it (CR2 has a higher overall latency).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i've been running my memory at 1t... should i have been running it at 2t??





jjFarking said:


> Only if you're having stability issues.
> Running it at CR2 might give you a little more headroom for OCing though, but the performance when compared to CR1 may not be worth it (CR2 has a higher overall latency).



Couldn't have been said better.


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2010)

*Individual core testing, stablity, and ACC...*



fullinfusion said:


> This mobo or cpu will not run 3000MHz NB speed.... _*If I go 3000mhz in the bios it safe modes itself*_ im thinking cus it will boot, but will only be running 2100 MAX.... 2999MHz works and boots fine as well as shows running at its set speed. But then weird shit happens lol.... Windows Defender is popping up asking to update.... the side bar closes and pops up asking to restart the gadgets lol....



Yep, whenever you're using a setting that's too far out of range/incompatible on the AM3 systems it seems that the system will automatically do that. It's the samething when trying to run 1800Mhz ram for my system, no matter what settings used it will not work it seems, and then just safe modes itself.

The other bit about the weird stuff is what happens (I've seen that LOADS of times testing undervoltages) just before the system is about to freeze/reset on you. It always happens when there is not enough voltage so the component is unstable causing things to shutdown automatically, virus programs to try to update, system clocks to be incorrect, windows to say it's not valid, etc.



fullinfusion said:


> Any tips on _*how to find the strongest core*_ on my 955BE?



I meant to answer this right after you posted it. It's not a quick process finding the strongest/weakest cores, but it's a very important thing to find out and worth the time. What I do is load uo K10stat (or AOD if you wish, but K10stat is much faster to use), task manager, and LinX or some other serious torture program. Select the stock cpu voltage in the bios (1.35v) since it's the only voltage that we know is absolutely 100% safe. That part will save you a lot of time as well instead of chasing settings to start testing at.

Once you have those 3 things loaded  up, set LinX to have only 1 thread running (settings) then go back to K10stat. Using K10 choose whichever core you want to start with first (I recommend Core 2 or 3), and up the speed from the stock 3.2Ghz/16 FID to say 3.5Ghz/19 FID and hit the little apply button next to that core. Using the task manager go to the processes tab and select whatever torture program you have up, then right click and change it's affinity to only use the core you're testing.

After that it's as simple as hitting start on the torture program, I usually do a quick 5 minute run of LinX so I don't have to wait all day and I know it gets worked like mad. Make 100% certain that you are not doing anything else on the computer, you're are only stressing a single cpu core at a time, and that EVERYTHING else in the system is 100% stock/safe settings so that you don't get an error from something other than the cpu core.

If the core passes that test, let the usage go back to 0% and then up the core speed again another notch...don't make jumps even though it takes time to do each one. I personally play it smart during this testing and cap the max core speed to 3.7Ghz/ 21 FID. By doing that you can just set the core back to it's stock speed, and move right on to testing the next core without worrying about having to reboot from an error. Once you've done all the cores at 3.7Ghz (if the system makes it that far) then go back to the first core you started on and try 3.8Ghz...it may or may not make it, but that's what we're looking for. If it has an error then reboot, and go to the next cpu core to test. Once you've finished testing all the cores at 3.8Ghz or whatever the top speed you're able to get to ON STOCK 1.35V still then you can work on whatever the weakest core is.
========================================================

*ACC testing with specific cores*

Now that you've found what the weakest cpu core is you can work on helping it out to achieve a higher clock. Go back to your bios and still leaving stock voltage and overall cpu speed change the ACC option to enabled PER CORE and set all the cores to 0% except for the weaker core that you're testing. That core should be set to either +2% or -2% to begin your testing. Again, do not try to test more than one core at a time as it will defeat the purpose of what we're doing.

Go back to windows and load up the 3 programs again, set the core speed to whatever failed for you last time again. This time for the torture test however you will be doing a 10 minute test not just 5 minutes so that we can be sure that stabilty has been achieved or at least ~80-90% (it better make it 7-8 minutes). If it doesn't make it then go back and change the ACC level up one more notch and see what happens. Make notes of how long it makes it during each attempt if it doesn't pass. If it fails super quick and you were using +2% then go to -2% and vice versa then move on. If it fails after a few minutes then proceed to the next notch from wherever you were with the ACC level.

If you have 2 cores that didn't make it during the stress test then check them individually with ACC, if it's 3 cores or all four then don't bother with the ACC test and just up the cpu voltage 1 click to see if they pass. Your goal is to get it so that not all of the cores fail...just one or two...and then testing again until there is only 1 that fails.
=========================================================

Once you've finished you now have an idea of how to really attack the system when going for an overclock. You'll know which core will need the most help and how to work with it. You'll know how much voltage you need to compensate for the worst core compared to the others, and you'll know how much ACC is the starting point to achieve greater stablity for that core.

In my case testing all cores gave me the following results...

Core 0 = 3.8Ghz passed no mods/retests
Core 1 = 3.8Ghz passed no mods/retests
Core 2 = 3.8Ghz failed - add +2% ACC quick failed - add -2% long failure (good) - add +2 cpu volts total pass
Core 3 = 3.8Ghz failed - add +2% ACC failed - add +4% mid failed - add -2% long fail - add +2 cpu volts total pass

The results above don't show the whole picture, but Core 2 is easily the weakest out of my available cores. It failed the fastest w/o any mods (less than 1 minute), adding the first mod (less than 30 seconds), the third mod (failed roughly 6min 1sec), fourth mod total pass. I already knew that Core 2 was my weakest by far with Core 3 being next as I did this testing a long time ago, however now that I have a board with ACC and DDR3 it was time to retest all over again. On the previous board with DDR2 I was only able to get 3.6Ghz partially stable on Core 2 and 3.7Ghz stable on Core 3, the other two were the same passing 3.8Ghz each and able to run 3.9Ghz for a very short while.

If I didn't have the information then I would end up trying to run 3.8Ghz at something like say 1.50v because it would just fail at anything less. With that information I know that I need to start off with -2% ACC and then test 3.8Ghz to see if it passes. If it fails then add +2 clicks to cpu volts and see if it passes then. That core just needs a few clicks more volts to make it happen than the others.

I'm typing to you right now from 3.8Ghz @ 1.425v on all four cores right now. The best I loaded 3.8Ghz before on any board was 1.39v but it wasn't stable. Added -2% ACC to both cores 2 & 3, clicked the cpu voltage up 2 clicks and I've been running 1.425v for more than 1 hour now without so much as a hiccup. Hopefully it'll pass full stablity testing, but either way it's working great...1.40v would make it into Windows for only 30 seconds or so.

Hope this helps, have fun testing...the initial core tests will take you roughly 1 hours time with 5 minute tests starting at 3.5Ghz. 
========================================================================

*Northbridge approximate voltage versus clock guide...*

During testing with my PII 955 on more than one board I've found the following to be true for both boards to within 1 click of the voltage. This is an APPROXIMATE guide you can use when trying for stablity with Northbridge clocks, so don't think it's law as your system may vary though I doubt by very much. Adjust the voltage with the "cpu/nb" setting in the bios to adjust the northbridge/memory controller voltage level. The other Northbridge voltages are for the chipset.

2.0Ghz @ 1.06v
2.2Ghz @ 1.07v
2.4Ghz @ 1.10v
2.6Ghz @ 1.16v
2.8Ghz @ 1.26v
3.0Ghz @ 1.35v+

Those are the voltages that I've found to get those specific Northbridge/memory controller speeds 100% stable when using the 3.2Ghz speed of the PII 955. The same has proven true so far when testing all the way up to 3.9Ghz, and has worked for 4.0-4.1Ghz in my testing though cooling problems arise at those speeds from large cpu volts on air cooling. The default voltage for the Northbridge/memory controller is 1.10v on the Phenom II processors with the 2.0Ghz default speed. Much like cpu voltage it can be lowered and stll prove stable, you can also raise it and prove stable though please remember that heat increases significantly once the voltage is raised as it's housed in the cpu casing as well.

Also note that if you're having problems getting a specific cpu clock stable, it may be because you're running the Northbridge at too slow a speed and choking it. Instead of adding cpu voltage sometimes all you need is to simply raise the Northbridge clock speed and it will cure your problem. If you're getting BSOD as certain clocks...it's probably time to take a look at your Northbridge speed. 2.0Ghz is great for a 3.2Ghz setting...but 4Ghz will need more like 2.2-2.5Ghz for best stablity.

I can't find whom said it right now, but I read recently that your CPU to Northbridge speed should be roughly the following.  (CPU * 2)/3.15 = Northbridge speed

There is of course a margin of freedom in that formula, but in all my time testing with Phenoms (since the first Phenoms came out) I can say that formula goes along with what I've found. I wish I could find his/her name so I could give them credit, but although I find the same things as they did _PLEASE NOTE_ that is _NOT_ my formula but I do believe it has some truth to it.

The Northbridge voltages/speeds mentioned above were arrived at with the rest of the system at the following voltages...

CPU VDDA 2.50v (stock)
HT Voltage 1.20v (stock)
NB Voltage 1.30v (stock)
NB 1.8 Voltage 1.80v (stock)
SB Voltage 1.20v (stock)
Memory Voltage 1.50v (stock)

Kei


(if you don't have ACC you can do the samething, I've been doing this a long time, the ACC part is just an extra step/bonus)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

This is really good stuff Kei but I got an observation of my own.

When you run prime 95 and a core fails you can look at task manager or AOD "Monitor" section and see which core failed.   Wouldn't this eliminate have to test one core individually?  Just a thought/observation of my own.  What do you think Kei?


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2010)

That is useful information, but it may still throw off your results when trying to find the weakest core. The reason that you're testing individual cores is because it takes less voltage, produces less heat, and is not stressful on anything but that single core. That way when you get the error you know 100% that it was the core and not anything else. 

I forgot to mention that during these tests you should try to run your cpu fan at it's lowest setting so that the cores will be able to reach their limits faster. That of course is if you have the ability to do so, H20 peole of course won't have the same luxury since they run cooler anyway.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you Kei, now I'm just simply curious.  I'm going to try my method and see how efficiently it can work.  I left the rig priming all night long at 3725MHz @ 1.392v (default). The rig has also spent the whole day crunching today.  I will work my way up from there and keep you guys posted.


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2010)

*AMD...how we love thee*

I've been playing around today at 4Ghz to see how many different ways I can run it and how stable it is.

So far I've tried...

200*20 = ran a slew of wPrime tests without problems
250*16 = ran a slew of wPrime tests without problems (posting from it right now)
300*13.5 = didn't run any wPrime tests without problems lol (then again that's 4.05Ghz)

All of them are at 1.537v set in the bios with -2% ACC on cores 2 & 3. None have passed the complete wPrime 1024 test, but I didn't really expect them too either lol. Once the cpu temp hits 46C I know that I've got only a few seconds left before the system has an error. Typing to you now the 'idle' temp is a sweet 29C with all the fans running full blast. It doesn't take long to overwhelm the cooler though with so much voltage and that high a cpu speed though.

Just because I could, I also loaded up 4.1Ghz @ 1.53v to get a screenshot with the full spec I was running my max speed wPrime tests.

These Phenom II's are simply ridiculous, remember back when we were going mad to see 3Ghz speeds on air cooling....now I can run 4Ghz almost any way I want to!  We should all tip our hats to AMD for hookin us up with some seriously ridiculous *** processors! 

Kei

*EDIT: Just realized I messed up the 4.1Ghz screenshot and put two cpu shots of the same tab instead of the usual one cpu and one memory lol.*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Yesterday I was running 4GHz @ I believe 1.470v or something like that.  It was stable for almost the whole night.  I was getting ahead of myself though.  I backed down to 3.7GHz default voltage and I'll tweak from there.  I'll do some more when I get home.  You notice much performance difference when running lower multi and higher HT Ref. Clock as opposed to lower HT Ref. Clock and higher multi?


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2010)

Nope, I tested that as well and there really isn't anything worthwhile going using high vs low. The only difference of course would be the ability to clock your ram (you can clock higher using the 10:3/1333Mhz divider instead of the 4:1/1600Mhz divider) and set tighter timings.

Other than that bonus you get nothing really in system speed.

Now...I KNOW I'm probably going down a rabbit hole I should just leave alone instead of wasting an hour or so but.....the 250*16 setting came OH so close to passing the wPrime 1024 test. Any other test hit the 46C mark at around 30-70 seconds in (barely 10-20% finished), but I just ran the test with those settings and I almost went mad staring at the screen.

The temp hit 46C and....well stayed there for almost-ever! It touched 47C for a few seconds then went back down, but the test just kept on pluggin away...it actually made it to ABOVE 80%!!!!! I couldn't believe what I was seeing, so now I'm on a very possibly futile quest to see if I can manage to get it to pass that test stable...air cooling. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

So did you have better stability with a higher bus?


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2010)

Bah, I'm not gonna pull my hair out trying to get it lol. It didn't happen yet, maybe I'll return to it another day though it's unlikely.....unless I have better cooling of course.

I'm 95% certain that if I still had the H50 the test would've passed giving far cooler temps. I'm thinking about going to the store I bought it from and exchanging this board for another one (same board) since I have some questions about mine now.

Since I got the board the voltage readouts are just not correct looking at Everest, CPU-Z (current version), AOD, etc. As a matter of fact AOD is all kinds of screwed up looking. It reports only two voltages, and no option for ACC at all even though I've uninstalled twice and used the latest version.

CPU-Z ver1.50 shows only the bios setting for the cpu voltage. Hardware Monitor appears to show the correct voltages...I think, among a few other little things I've noticed. I attatched a screenshot of what things look like as it stands.

This stuff has never set right with me since I've had the board. In some things it's better than the last, but in others it's far worse. I could hit 3.8Ghz stable @ 1.42v but on this board I can't do that with even ACC enabled. On this board I can do 4.1Ghz, but on the old board I couldn't do that period no matter what settings I tried.

There are other weird things that I've noticed, but those are the biggest...what do you guys think? Anybody with a 955 got AOD and can see the option for ACC? I've put off thinking about swapping boards for about as long as I dare...don't want to piss off the store coming back 1 month later to get an exchange lol.

Help?

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So did you have better stability with a higher bus?



Nope, best stablity was with 250*16 from what I remember. I'll test 200*16 again later on after I nourish myself finally lol.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah that board is not reporting voltages incorrectly.  You can have one program differ from another but not all of them.  Also, missing ACC and all those voltages.   Something doesn't seem right.


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2010)

Yea, I've had boards where a program or two will report 'incorrectly' or just slightly off....but I've NEVER had something act this completely mad.

I've tried every bios from 1703 up to the latest 2303 version (that's 6 different bios verions), and none of them fixed the issues. I've tried changing the cpu overvoltage jumper to both positions and it didn't help, I've even done 2 Windows installs just to make sure that wasn't the issue...nothing again.

Something is crazy for sure so I'm trying to get it worked out without having downtime on my rig. I didn't even send in for the rebate yet just so that I didn't have any issues returning/exhanging the board if it came to that.

Kei


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2010)

whats funny, some have reported performance problems with not due to hardware, but due to the way windows installs, after installing windows ensure the OS detects 4 cores, and it doesnt matter if its XP or 7, ensure it has 4 CPUs so to speak.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

I would try to exchange it bro.  Just to have the piece of mind.


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2010)

OH YEA!!!! I forgot the BIGGEST OFFENDER of the whole bunch.....we all know that the max HT 3.0 speed is 5200MT/s which translates to an HT Link max speed of 2600Mhz (x2 of course).

Well in my bios the option only goes up as far as 2200Mhz for the multiplier no matter what bios version I use. I can't see any speed above that mark unless I raise the HTT dramatically to achieve it. Obviously we don't need to ever set it to 2600Mhz, but the fact that I don't even have the option shows that something is obviously wrong since it's a default thing we get on all 790 boards and Phenom II processors. It's even listed on my motherboard box in big shiny letters to support 5200MT/s like every other board I've bought.

I've been wondering if others with this board had the same limitation, but I forgot to ask anyone here. I also just found a review online for the board dated April 20, 2009 and it shows they have the option all the way up to 2600Mhz like you're supposed to.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

If you don't exchange it by Friday I'll go and do it for you!


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay so going back to the 'original' bios for the retail board gives me the proper HT Link multipliers (up to 2600Mhz), but fixed nothing else. I went all the way back to the ver.1001 bios which is the first one supporting the PII 955 and the bios spoken of in the review I saw with all the mulipliers. Bios that came installed on the board is ver 2105.

Voltages, ACC, and AOD are all still messed up though. I cleared the CMOS just in case it was just having an issue. Nuffin so far...

Kei  <--- should be halfway to the store right now, but can't stop trying to find the problem lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Kei said:


> Okay so going back to the 'original' bios for the retail board gives me the proper HT Link multipliers (up to 2600Mhz), but fixed nothing else. I went all the way back to the ver.1001 bios which is the first one supporting the PII 955 and the bios spoken of in the review I saw with all the mulipliers. Bios that came installed on the board is ver 2105.
> 
> Voltages, ACC, and AOD are all still messed up though. I cleared the CMOS just in case it was just having an issue. Nuffin so far...
> 
> Kei  <--- should be halfway to the store right now, but can't stop trying to find the problem lol


I know how that is, you want to do anything possible to fix it before exchanging or what not.  But dude, just go do it man.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yesterday I was running 4GHz @ I believe 1.470v or something like that.  It was stable for almost the whole night.  I was getting ahead of myself though.  I backed down to 3.7GHz default voltage and I'll tweak from there.  I'll do some more when I get home.  You notice much performance difference when running lower multi and higher HT Ref. Clock as opposed to lower HT Ref. Clock and higher multi?



Ckn, do you not have an i7 rig any more? Just curious.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Ckn, do you not have an i7 rig any more? Just curious.



No sir.


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know how that is, you want to do anything possible to fix it before exchanging or what not.  But dude, just go do it man.



Yea, you're right I just couldn't help myself...I've since given up (translation: I couldn't fix it) and I'm going to head up there either tonight or tomorrow morning to do the exchange. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Kei said:


> Yea, you're right I just couldn't help myself...I've since given up (translation: I couldn't fix it) and I'm going to head up there either tonight or tomorrow morning to do the exchange.
> 
> Kei



Good luck man, hope they don't give you crap about it   Keep us posted.

I just got home so I'm going to do some further testing, wish me luck


----------



## trt740 (Jan 11, 2010)

fellas need some help here whats the best overclocking AM3 board as a rule of thumb


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2010)

trt740 said:


> fellas need some help here whats the best overclocking AM3 board as a rule of thumb



ASUS Crosshair III or MSI GD70 are the top two boards followed by the Gigabyte UD5P.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

UD5P so far so good.  The CH III seems to be the best though.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> UD5P so far so good.  The CH III seems to be the best though.



I'm giving deep thought to heading AMD again.

Here is what I have in mind.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131392
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145251
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102863


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I'm giving deep thought to heading AMD again.



DO IT! It's more fun on this side. 

Kei


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2010)

i might change my M4A79T-Deluxe for a CH III or a GD70

OR

I might sale motherboard and CPU and go I7 (feeling like a trader lol)


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I'm giving deep thought to heading AMD again.
> 
> Here is what I have in mind.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131392
> ...



 Just pondering at this point. I'm having a hard time letting my intel system go and if you guys know me it must be good for me to keep it this long. System just screams.

Current System

The BIg Blue Testical 
Processor: Intel I7 920 4.3ghz 21x206 at 1.3v 24/7 
Motherboard: ASUS Rampage Extreme II 1504 bios/ 1639 Rev 2.01G 
Cooling: Prolimatech Megahalem 5x120mm fans 2x Icages, 2x92 mm fans, 140mm PSU fan 
Memory: Gskill 9GB DDR3 1600 88821 t1 
Video Card: Asus 5870 1gb DDR5 1000 core / mem. DDR5 5200 
Harddisk: CAVALIER SE 16MB 640GB SATA 3.0 DRIVE Segate Barracuda 80GB IDE 7200 RPM 
CD/DVD Drive: 2 BLACK LG DVD BURNERS 
CRT/LCD Model: BLACK LG FLATRON 23 INCH MONITOR 3000 TO 1 RATIO 1650X1080 
Case: Thermaltake Armor Series VA8003BWS Black Full Tower Case solid side panel. 
Sound Card: ASUS Supreme FX II HD 8.1 sound 
PSU: Thermaltake Xt 850 watt SLI 140mm silent fan 
Software: Windows Vista Ultimate 64


----------



## sinar (Jan 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> my M4A79T-Deluxe


This the best board for oc so far


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

AMD is indeed more fun!  TRT I'll check out the links soon as I have a chance.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

sinar said:


> This the best board for oc so far



damn straight, now if you don't mind, take a break and get my 4.2Ghz on water nao plx!!!!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 12, 2010)

just wondering how much can a X3720 handle voltage wise?

heres a screen shot i got mine at 3.8ghz at 1.5v i think thats kinda high volts but my temps are good staying under 55C under load


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2010)

fellas do you think she will boot on vista with out a reinstall? I hate having to reinstall.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 12, 2010)

trt740:
If you're really going to go for an AMD setup, you should really be looking at faster RAM than that, preferrably with lower latency as well. Gives you better OC headroom 
You may also want to look at the X4 965 BE C3 (125w), rather than the 955. Personal choice I guess.

Looking at your current specs though.. why on earth would you want to change?
Your current setup is faster than anything AMD currently has on offer. Why not simply upgrade what you have at some stage, perhaps with more/faster RAM, bigger/faster HDDs, Xfire gfx, etc.

Whilst it's fun being with AMD, there's no way the performance is going to match an i7 920 setup, especially when OCing.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 12, 2010)

trt740 said:


> fellas do you think she will boot on vista with out a reinstall? I hate having to reinstall.



You might be able to get away with doing a repair install (and you'll need to re-activate), but I guess that depends. Luck of the draw sometimes, as Setup has some .. quirks.

Unless some others here have found ways around it, of course


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah i switched from nvidia 780a to amd 790fx and all i did was sit there for an hour while every single driver was reinstalled, and then i trashed that os oc'ing and when i was all done reformated anyways, like trashed, amd overdrive set my pci express clock to one everytime i changed any settings lol.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 12, 2010)

What boards support the 965 out of the box?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> What boards support the 965 out of the box?



it depends on which one, both my UD5 ( CP's now ) and my CH3 wouldnt boot the 965 C3 without a bios update.

You might get lucky and get a board with an updated bios, or you can always send it to the manufacturer for a bios update.

If you get the ch3 i can do a bios update for you, it has a removable bios chip that i can flash for you


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Assassin, if I ever go back to AMD I will certainly keep that in mind.
What is the major difference between the 955 125w and the 965 125w other than the 200MHz? Do the 965's give a lot more overclocking head room? Is hitting 4.0GHz on the 955 and 965 pretty attainable with sufficient cooling? If I went back to AMD, not being able to run 4.0GHz 24/7 would _*short circuit*_ my heart.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> What boards support the 965 out of the box?



get an asus m4a79t thing booted right out of the box, and is a stellar board.  It has virtually everything i would ever need or want in an overclocking board, sans a lcd poster but who needs that crap anyways.  Just my two cents, i'm currently testing my p2 965 c3 at 3.9Ghz stock volts using 20 passes of linx, 15 in i'm trying to find the least amount of volts needed while using kei's guide above to help with acc and voltage requirements

hopefully i'll find the week core(if there is one) fix with with some tuning and move on to try for 4.1 or so, i'm close, just not there yet


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thanks Assassin, if I ever go back to AMD I will certainly keep that in mind.
> What is the major difference between the 955 125w and the 965 125w other than the 200MHz? Do the 965's give a lot more overclocking head room? Is hitting 4.0GHz on the 955 and 965 pretty attainable with sufficient cooling? If I went back to AMD, not being able to run 4.0GHz 24/7 would _*short circuit*_ my heart.



Usually the higher end chips are better binned, which in theory means higher overclocking. I've not always found this to be true, at least with Intel chips. I've been out of the loop with AMD lately...


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

lucasweir said:


> just wondering how much can a X3720 handle voltage wise?
> 
> heres a screen shot i got mine at 3.8ghz at 1.5v i think thats kinda high volts but my temps are good staying under 55C under load



Your voltage looks 'okay' as far as max limits goes, though that looks high for the clock you've achieved. Then again you're starting with a lower clock speed than the rest of us with 955/965's so that means something as well.

I see you're using the 790X Gigabyte board which I also have experience with (there is an X2 7750 Kuma rig with that board right upstairs), the board clocks pretty well in my experience so I wouldn't say it's holding you back too bad...options wise it could do with some more, but still enough.

Have you tried finding out which is the weakest core on your system already...if so which is it? If you've done that part already, did you try to use ACC to help you get your clock a little easier...if so what settings are you using Per Core? While it's not quite the same, I'm able to run my PII 955 at 3.8Ghz @ 1.42v using air cooling though on my board I'm using ACC on two of the cores to ensure it's 100% stable.

On my previous board it wasn't a problem running 3.8Ghz @ 1.42v, but each board is different of course. I also HIGHLY recommend...actually it would _behoove_ you to lower your HT Link speed to the 1800-2000Mhz range. You are gaining nothing at 2600Mhz and may infact be losing out on 3D performance by running that high. It will also cause serious stablity problems and may cause you to run a higher cpu voltage (hint) just to keep things stable.

Northbridge wise you've got plenty enough to be able to run 3.8Ghz (have you tried 2.4Ghz instead?) without choking the cpu up or running into issues with the memory. What voltage are you using in order to get your northbridge stable at that speed? Depending on how much you're using that will cause you excess heat since remember the memory controller is housed inside the cpu case...which means higher cpu temps with greater northbridge speed/voltage.

As a loose guide here is what I'm able to do stable Northbridge wise...

2.0Ghz @ 1.06v
2.2Ghz @ 1.07v
2.4Ghz @ 1.10v
2.6Ghz @ 1.16v
2.8Ghz @ 1.26v
3.0Ghz @ 1.35v+

Those may be slightly different on your system depending on the board, ram, and cpu itself...but it will give you an idea of how you should be attacking it. If you've never adjusted the voltage for the Northbridge/memory controller it's usually called the "cpu/nb" in the bios though the actual name for your board slips me right now...and I don't feel like running upstairs to check it right now lol. 

I see your cooling is the HDT S-963 which I also have experience with, so you've got some pretty good cooling though your temps will be higher than those of us with S-1283's, V8's, and Megashadows. You've still got enough to cool pretty well for 3.8Ghz as long as you've got your other voltages adjusted properly so you're not using excessive cpu voltage inflating temps.

Get back to me/us on the questions I've asked, and we'll try to get you sorted out and running as best we can. 

Kei


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 12, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Usually the higher end chips are better binned, which in theory means higher overclocking. I've not always found this to be true, at least with Intel chips. I've been out of the loop with AMD lately...



I had a Phenom II 920 (2.8GHz) which did 3.5GHz 24/7 and 3.8 was its max OC, on water. 700MHz+ on a Phenom II wasn't something everyone was able to get, so I was most definitely proud. I tend to go towards the more affordable option instead of the higher priced option. 3.7GHz wasn't enough for me and because I had things to sell, I figured it was time for an i7 upgrade. I sold everyone including the water kit, got a DFI T3EH8 (currently have a ASUS P6T Deluxe V2) and a i7 920 (D0) and I've been sitting at 4.0+ enjoying 8 threads of devastating awesomeness all of which I will never utilize. 

I have a little johnnyfiive on the way within the next 6-7 months so my priorities will change and I'm more than ready to adjust and be a poppa! I don't really game that much to begin with. I spent the majority of my time reading tech stuff, surfing, etc. Long story short, a cheaper build with a monitor upgrade or a Arrandale powered MacBook are the options I'm keeping on the table. I do miss tinkering with an AMD setup, but the reality is, I won't have too much tinkering time so its almost a moot option.


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> get an asus m4a79t thing booted right out of the box, and is a stellar board.  It has virtually everything i would ever need or want in an overclocking board, sans a lcd poster but who needs that crap anyways.  Just my two cents, i'm currently testing my p2 965 c3 at 3.9Ghz stock volts using 20 passes of linx, 15 in i'm trying to find the least amount of volts needed while using kei's guide above to help with acc and voltage requirements
> 
> hopefully i'll find the week core(if there is one) fix with with some tuning and move on to try for 4.1 or so, i'm close, just not there yet



I forgot to add to the guide on Core study, and Northbridge speeds/voltages. If you find a specific core is just freakishly unstable OR your system seems to just not be clocking very well despite your best efforts...don't forget that the motherboard bios has a MASSIVE impact on what you can and cannot do.

Don't be afraid to change it, and give the high clocks another go. This is especially true for ASUS boards since we have EZ Flash2 utilities which lets us flash the bios in 30 seconds or so and be back up and running.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Alright, I'll be posting some of my core by core testing soon.  Finishing up now


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

Kei said:


> I forgot to add to the guide on Core study, and Northbridge speeds/voltages. If you find a specific core is just freakishly unstable OR your system seems to just not be clocking very well despite your best efforts...don't forget that the motherboard bios has a MASSIVE impact on what you can and cannot do.
> 
> Don't be afraid to change it, and give the high clocks another go. This is especially true for ASUS boards since we have EZ Flash2 utilities which lets us flash the bios in 30 seconds or so and be back up and running.
> 
> Kei



well i've been stable at 4.0ghz for about 5 days no problems passed 50 passes of linx max mem with no problem.  thing i'm finding wierd is that i can run 3.9 stock voltage but 4.0 takes 1.53v which leads me to believe that something else is the culprit... i find it rediculously odd that the voltage jump from 3.9 to 4.0 a total of .13v which is huge imho.  

another question is that i'm not sure how man threads i should choose in Linx?  I chose one for now as i'm only running 1 core at a time.. is this correct??


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright, I'll be posting some of my core by core testing soon.  Finishing up now



lol why is it that you're always doing exactly what i'm doing when i'm doing, everytime i hop on here you're doing something and oddly enough i'm doing the same, gonna have mine up here in a  sec, yet i'm thinking i'll be coming close to 4.0 stock voltage which is odd as my post above states, but we'll see, i'm kinda excited i'm usually the quick and dirty oc'er, this is my first attempt at a collective effort with some method to the madness lol.  i'll put mine up soon and let you know.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 12, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> well i've been stable at 4.0ghz for about 5 days no problems passed 50 passes of linx max mem with no problem.  thing i'm finding wierd is that i can run 3.9 stock voltage but 4.0 takes 1.53v which leads me to believe that something else is the culprit... i find it rediculously odd that the voltage jump from 3.9 to 4.0 a total of .13v which is huge imho.
> 
> another question is that i'm not sure how man threads i should choose in Linx?  I chose one for now as i'm only running 1 core at a time.. is this correct??



Sounds like my 920 D0. I can do 3.6GHz at 1.15v, 1.18v load. But 4.0 takes 1.31-1.33v load and 4.2 takes 1.34-1.35v load. It's not a 100MHz difference like you're case, but the voltage needed for 400MHz is kinda retarded.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Sounds like my 920 D0. I can do 3.6GHz at 1.15v, 1.18v load. But 4.0 takes 1.31-1.33v load and 4.2 takes 1.34-1.35v load. :shadedshu



well i'm on my 2nd core at 4.0 and still haven't had to up the voltage, got my fingers crossed.  Haven't even gotten to acc yet


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 12, 2010)

Kei said:


> ASUS Crosshair III or MSI GD70 are the top two boards followed by the Gigabyte UD5P.
> 
> Kei



I wouldn't mind hearing about the MSI board for those with some experience with it. It's on my top 3 list. I'm just not sure about MSI. I've owned 3 of their boards through the years, and all of them were crap.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I wouldn't mind hearing about the MSI board for those with some experience with it. It's on my top 3 list. I'm just not sure about MSI. I've owned 3 of their boards through the years, and all of them were crap.



honestly as i've posted repeatedly over the last 3 or 4 days, get an asus m4a79t the thing is incredible, you'll love it..


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Kei, pretty sure this is common sense, but what if all 4 cores fail at 4.0.. just up the voltage one tick at a time till only a couple fail?


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Hey Kei, pretty sure this is common sense, but what if all 4 cores fail at 4.0.. just up the voltage one tick at a time till only a couple fail?



Yes, you want to find a point where a single core or two cores fail. Then start to work on getting that stable, once you've got that core stable if it's the only one...you now know which is the weakest.

You can only clock as high as it will go stable so find out what you need to do in order to get it stable at it's highest speed. Remember you will need more voltage to run all your cores at the same speed simultaneously so if you need to raise the voltage to a large amount for a specific core it's time to cut your losses and lower the cpu speed a notch.

As for the number of threads, 1 is fine when testing the single cores by themselves. I do the samething and run the test for 5 minutes to see if it fails. If it doesn't fail then I up the speed and test again until it fails. Do that for each core seperately and you have a nice roadmap to how your cpu likes to run.

Kei


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

kk thanx cores 2,3 have failed, core 1 passed, when 2-3 failed they failed 4 mins in to the 5 minute run, i understand i'll need more volts for all 4 cores, i'm jusst working my way up, hoping to see what cp gets with his, i'll be posting mine after the acc runs


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

Forgot to say that your voltages needed for the 3.9Ghz to 4.0Ghz jump are about the same as mine. I'm using a C2 model and air cooling which is different of course, but I can do 3.8Ghz @ 1.35v on cores 0 & 1. Those two same cores will run 3.9Ghz for a few before failing, however cores 2 & 3 both failed at 3.8Ghz and needed a small bump in voltage and a touch of ACC to be stable.

When going up to 4Ghz I tested all the cores stable at 1.53v no problems. I never did test them at lower voltages at 4Ghz individually, but I'll work on that tomorrow perhaps. I do know that I was not able to quite get 4Ghz with all four cores stable at 1.53v however. It only made it 82% of the way through a wPrime 1024 run though that alone is still rather impressive with air cooling. 

All four cores simultaneous testing booting from the bios (Core 2&3 both with -2% ACC enabled)

3.8Ghz @ 1.42v passed with no problems
3.9Ghz @ 1.47v passed with no problems
4.0Ghz @ 1.53v not quite...but damn close

Kei


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

well at stock 1.4 volts it looks like core 2 went by at 4.0ghz with no voltage increase and a +2 adjustments to acc, i'm going to try core 3 here now and see if i can stabilize it


Edit, btw you are teh effin man/woman whatever you are, your guide was incredibly easy to understand and the acc options might actually help me figure out what i'm doing here, i've always just given a chip as much volts as i can to keep it under 55c at full load and gone at it with reckless abandon, for some odd reason the availability of such tweaking options has given me great insight into oc'ing the amd platform and has made me quite excited.  thank you so much!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok here are my core by core testing results:

Core 0 - 4127 MHz - PASS

Core 1 - 4127 MHz - PASS

Core 2 - 4127 MHz FAIL after 1 minute.
ACC -2= No effect
ACC -4=passed 1.5 minutes
ACC -4 +1 notch vcore=longer FAIL
ACC -4 +2 nothces vcore=PASS

Core 3 - 4127 Mhz FAIL after 40-45 seconds
ACC -2 No effect
ACC -4 No effect
ACC -4 +1 notch vcore= longer fail
ACC -4 +2 notches vcore=PASS

I found to have the ACC set as follows best for my rig.

Core 0 -     0
Core 1 -    -2
Core 2 -    -4
Core 3 -    -4


I noticed that for my setup setting ACC for any given core on the positive #'s ended up in either instant crash when upping the clock or very quick crashes once LinX started running.  Negative seems to work for me.


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> btw you are teh effin man/woman whatever you are...thank you so much!!!



lol, I'm a man though I've heard of women named the same....they usually spell it Kay or something like that though 

I'm glad I could help! That's what I'm here for, and why I love TPU so much...it gives me purpose haha. 

Kei

(btw, great results those C3's are ridiculous...I've been eyeing newegg thinking of getting a new 955 for myself  )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol, I'm a man though I've heard of women named the same....they usually spell it Kay or something like that though
> 
> I'm glad I could help! That's what I'm here for, and why I love TPU so much...it gives me purpose haha.
> 
> ...



I'll sell you my 965 for $999.95   I'll include the MEGA


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok here are my core by core testing results:
> 
> Core 0 - 4127 MHz - PASS
> 
> ...



what voltage cp??

and kei, thanx for clarifying, i now a lot of you guys and gals talk often with each other, i feel like a bit of an outsider but i'm working my way in.  almost done with my acc tests


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> what voltage cp??
> 
> and kei, thanx for clarifying, i now a lot of you guys and gals talk often with each other, i feel like a bit of an outsider but i'm working my way in.  almost done with my acc tests



Default, 1.392v


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

damnit yours is looking better i can't get by 4.0 yet, one core still giving me trouble


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> damnit yours is looking better i can't get by 4.0 yet, one core still giving me trouble



Try negative ACC, positive totally kicked my ass!


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok here are my core by core testing results:
> 
> Core 0 - 4127 MHz - PASS
> 
> ...



Awesome CP, thanks a billion+1 for posting your results as well. I've also found that a + setting in ACC for the most part has adverse affects on stablity for my system as well. The only core that responded 'well' to a + setting in ACC was Core 3...but it still failed in the end anyway. +2 lasted barely longer, +4 lasted 5 minutes but failed after the test finished within 10-20 seconds. The other core (2) would fail almost instantly just like yours when I tried a + setting.

I've been using 0,0,-2,-2 for my system so far though on a different bios setting it's time to check another setting or two. For those who want to be lazy please note that just setting ACC to -2% on all cores can cause instablity if a core doesn't actually need it. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll sell you my 965 for $999.95   I'll include the MEGA



 as long as it comes with the Mega...that's a good deal right? :shadedshu

And exodus...you're part of the family here to me.  

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Kei said:


> Awesome CP, thanks a billion+1 for posting your results as well. I've also found that a + setting in ACC for the most part has adverse affects on stablity for my system as well. The only core that responded 'well' to a + setting in ACC was Core 3...but it still failed in the end anyway. +2 lasted barely longer, +4 lasted 5 minutes but failed after the test finished within 10-20 seconds. The other core (2) would fail almost instantly just like yours when I tried a + setting.
> 
> I've been using 0,0,-2,-2 for my system so far though on a different bios setting it's time to check another setting or two. For those who want to be lazy please note that just setting ACC to -2% on all cores can cause instablity if a core doesn't actually need it.
> 
> Kei



Yeah I noticed that the last two cores didn't really need much of ACC as it didn't do much effect but I gave it some anyways.  I might try them with just the vcore bump and without ACC to see how they do tomorrow or something.



Kei said:


> as long as it comes with the Mega...that's a good deal right? :shadedshu
> 
> And exodus...you're part of the family here to me.
> 
> Kei



Yep, the Mega makes that a good deal


----------



## Super XP (Jan 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> What boards support the 965 out of the box?


If you plan on building a AM3 based setup I would recommend the MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 Motherboard which should support the 965 without a bios update. This mobo is the best AM3 mobo in the market right now IMO.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Super XP said:


> If you plan on building a AM3 based setup I would recommend the MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 Motherboard which should support the 965 without a bios update. This mobo is the best AM3 mobo in the market right now IMO.



The Crosshair III seems to be giving people amazing results, but not sure if it suppots it without a BIOS update,


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

Kei said:


> as long as it comes with the Mega...that's a good deal right? :shadedshu
> 
> And exodus...you're part of the family here to me.
> 
> Kei



thanx a lot man i appreciate that


----------



## Super XP (Jan 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The Crosshair III seems to be giving people amazing results, but not sure if it suppots it without a BIOS update,


Yes the Crosshair III is a great motherboard but lacks features unfortunately. I would either go for the Asus M4A79T or the MSI which the MSI beats out both in features and stable OC's from reading reviews.


----------



## erocker (Jan 12, 2010)

Super XP said:


> If you plan on building a AM3 based setup I would recommend the MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 Motherboard which should support the 965 without a bios update. This mobo is the best AM3 mobo in the market right now IMO.



I was able to boot into bios and flash to a supported bios with an unsupported bios with my M4A79T Deluxe if that helps.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> I was able to boot into bios and flash to a supported bios with an unsupported bios with my M4A79T Deluxe if that helps.



i had to rma mine, bios was suffering from "groundhog day syndrome" they sent me a brand new one, and this one is cranking lol


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

ok so far as follows

4ghz 1.40v
core 0-pass
core 1-pass
core 2-pass -2 acc
core 3-fail +2, fail -2, fail -4, testing -2 at 1.42


----------



## Super XP (Jan 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> I was able to boot into bios and flash to a supported bios with an unsupported bios with my M4A79T Deluxe if that helps.


Well that is what you would expect from a company right? Because I had a Brutal time with Gigabyte's 790FX-SB600 AM2+ mobo because I bought a 950 Black Edition and it did not support it, so Gigabyte told me that I had to go out and buy a Phenom which the mobo supports, flash it, then reinstal my 950 BE. 

The worst part was this mobo kept on falling back to its default bios (Due to trying to OC the darn thing) which would then force me to pull out my 950 BE, flash the bios with that Phenom I bought, then re-install the 950 BE. I've done this over and over agian like 6 or 7 times, and that is when I said to hell with Gigabyte, and went out and got the latest AM2+ Asus mobo at that time.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 12, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> ok so far as follows
> 
> 4ghz 1.40v
> core 0-pass
> ...


Your CPU reached its limit. Just leave it at 3.90 GHz and have fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> ok so far as follows
> 
> 4ghz 1.40v
> core 0-pass
> ...



So core 3 still has not passed?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

so far at 4.0Ghz i can't stabilize core 3 at any acc setting without adding more voltage
i'm working on it now will have some more results as soon as i get this one stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> so far at 4.0Ghz i can't stabilize core 3 at any acc setting without adding more voltage
> i'm working on it now will have some more results as soon as i get this one stable.



hmmmm, you running everything else at stock?  You sure you testing only that core, you could have easily overlooked setting the affinity or something.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

nah i've tried 4 different acc settings at 1.4 and 1.42 now i'm moving up to 1.4375 to see if i can get by it.. not looking to good for me over here


passes at 1.45v +2 acc(odd everyone having better luck with minus 2 but now me..

so here is where i got to at this point

4.0Ghz 
core 0 pass 1.40v no acc
core 1 pass 1.40v no acc
core 2 fail no acc 1.40v, pass -2 acc 1.40v
core 3 fail no acc 1.40v, fail -2 and +2 1.40v, fail -4, and +4 1.40v, pass +2 1.45v.  

i'll bring the other cores to 4 Ghz and start upping the clock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Well.  After some testing and core by core setting of ACC, I have reverted back to my last tested stable settings with the difference that I set ACC accordingly this time.  Tomorrow I will try to go for higher on all cores and see what my temps allow.

This is where I'm at now, all fans turned down as much as possible, rig is completely silent.  Crunching away at 100%


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

CP, I've been meaning to ask....does your board natually run at 201Mhz HTT or are you setting it that way yourself. Every screenshot I can remember you've got a 201Mhz HTT clock going just never remembered to ask until now.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Kei said:


> CP, I've been meaning to ask....does your board natually run at 201Mhz HTT or are you setting it that way yourself. Every screenshot I can remember you've got a 201Mhz HTT clock going just never remembered to ask until now.
> 
> Kei



BIOS is set at 200, but it runs like that.  Beats me


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 12, 2010)

Kei said:


> OH YEA!!!! I forgot the BIGGEST OFFENDER of the whole bunch.....we all know that the max HT 3.0 speed is 5200MT/s which translates to an HT Link max speed of 2600Mhz (x2 of course).



Uhm, no.
Maximum speed for HT 3.0 is 3.2GHz (6400MT/s)
More info HERE.

I'm running mine at 2800MHz, default voltage, rock solid.


Maybe you're limited by your mobo?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Uhm, no.
> Maximum speed for HT 3.0 is 3.2GHz (6400MT/s)
> More info HERE.
> 
> ...



You gain anything from running it that high?  Kei actually observed that while running higher HT Ref. Clock and didn't notice any considerable increase in performance.


Well ladies, Gotta hit the sack.  I'll keep chatting with you'll tomorrow!   Night TPU!


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> BIOS is set at 200, but it runs like that.  Beats me



Depends on how the mobo in question is.
Some are very precise, and will have 200MHz exactly.
Most will be out by a fraction (usually a tad higher).
Mine runs at 200.66MHz natively, which some proggies round off as 201MHz. Maybe CP's is the same?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Depends on how the mobo in question is.
> Some are very precise, and will have 200MHz exactly.
> Most will be out by a fraction (usually a tad higher).
> Mine runs at 200.66MHz natively, which some proggies round off as 201MHz. Maybe CP's is the same?



I have noticed a few running in between 200 and 201 like yours, but never between 201 and 202.  Oh well, doesn't bother me.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You gain anything from running it that high?  Kei actually observed that while running higher HT Ref. Clock and didn't notice any considerable increase in performance.
> 
> 
> Well ladies, Gotta hit the sack.  I'll keep chatting with you'll tomorrow!   Night TPU!



Lower RAM latency, which translates to higher bandwidth, especially for L3 cache, which is of course the slowest cache 
Overall performance may not see a huge impact though. Depends on the app I guess.
In GTA IV, I do notice an extra 2fps because of it.
Not huge, I know.. but still!


EDIT: and goodnight to you mate


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

well looks like the acc settings helped core 2, core 3 idk what the deal is, it still takes a voltage increase to hit 4ghz 5 minute run, i'm done fiddling for the night, got some arena games to bang out in wow, then its' to bed for me.. 2 bad though was seriously hoping for a breakthrough, i guess the one core counts for something doesn't it lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> well looks like the acc settings helped core 2, core 3 idk what the deal is, it still takes a voltage increase to hit 4ghz 5 minute run, i'm done fiddling for the night, got some arena games to bang out in wow, then its' to bed for me.. 2 bad though was seriously hoping for a breakthrough, i guess the one core counts for something doesn't it lol



Try a lower clock, like 3.9. GHz to do core per core testing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2010)

some CPUs require more voltage than others, that is the way of manufacturing. Same goes for Engine builds, some are perfected to produce a certain amt of Umph. Lets just say this back in 2002 a Winston Cup Series Car Team was up at the High School stating they had a engine that needed to make 730 HP, well they had one that could only make 715, so they were going to scrap it and build another; remember this is an engine that was built for STOCK CAR RACING, meaning naturally aspirated, no Nitrous Oxide. Just some engines are better than others. Also the HP that every day engines are rated for are Base Horse Power- There is no telling how much HP you could get from them just by electronic tweaking, amongst engine rebuilds/upgrades.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

i passed without acc at 3.9 on all cores 1.40 v, and a 4.0 core 0 and 1 passed without it, core 2 passed with -2 and core 3 passed with +2 and 1.45v.. and back at 4Ghz still takes 1.535, i need more work with it, i'm gonna keep up with it, i got new fans coming tomorrow some coolermaster r4 90cfm 120mm fans, i can't wait, my tri rad already kicks ass, can't wait to see what i can push with these babies lol


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Lower RAM latency, which translates to higher bandwidth, especially for L3 cache, which is of course the slowest cache
> Overall performance may not see a huge impact though. Depends on the app I guess.
> In GTA IV, I do notice an extra 2fps because of it.
> Not huge, I know.. but still!



I'm running low latency ram as well on my system so that's not the issue. My board is limited to 5200MT/s (sorry for the improper wording earlier) however with any bios version besides the first one you cannot select a multiplier higher than the 2200Mhz setting (4400MT/s).

That doesn't really matter much as 1800-2000Mhz has all the room you need for optimal 3D performance. Running higher than that can cause serious instablity as well as decrease in 3D performance...in both my own findings over the years as well as words straight from AMD themselves.

I've run my own HT Link speeds at up to 2600Mhz and gained almost nothing (easily within the margin for error on test results) or lost some depending on the video card used. That has a lot to do with it though even for the more extreme cards 1800-2000Mhz is still more than enough. I've never had to raise the voltage on it either to get it to clock higher which looks wicked cool in screenshots...just wish it was worthwhile. 

As for latency/bandwidth/l3 cache performance I've never lacked for that as I can achieve 3Ghz on either board I've used my processor on for the Northbridge. I don't use it because it's too much voltage for such a small gain over 2.8Ghz which is just plain easy to get. That makes the L3 and memory performance pretty monstrous especially if you're running right timings.

1333Mhz 6-6-5 1T or 1600Mhz 7-7-6 1T are both just plain ridiculous when paired with a 2.8Ghz Northbridge speed. I haven't even tried 1766Mhz cas8 1T with a super high Northbridge for fear of disrupting the time space continuum. 

Kei


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 12, 2010)

Agreed. More benefit can be had from increased NB speed.
Just seems my Corsair RAM is happy with the HT increase somehow.
Might swap them over, as NB speed increase should actually net a better speed gain, than a HT increase..

Cheers for your findings so far as well mate.
Saves me a lot of stuffing around (been in the game for decades, but never really into OCing as such).


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

*Simply ridiculous...*

Got curious to see what kinda latency 1700Mhz 7-7-6 1T would get me. Just ridiculousness...I love it! I'm pretty sure I could find a better setting still, but this was the first one that popped into my mind before heading off to bed.

Kei


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2010)

whats your last latency value? there is usually 4 before the Command Timing?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 12, 2010)

i haven't tried finding my max nb speed how would i go about doing that letting my proc stay stock and keep oc my nb? and for ACC i have never really understood how to use that? how do i find my stable cores?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 12, 2010)

Have a look at what Kei wrote HERE.
Most informative.

As for NB.. you can OC it, without OCing the CPU, but it depends on your mobo. Also, you'd have to increase the voltage slightly.. Pretty much the same rules as for anything OC-wise apply here as well.

Try not to go over 1.3v too much, without some hefty cooling though. From what I've read so far, more than 1.375v might actually cause damage. Chances are, that you'll find a limit of what's a decent speed for the NB, long before you get into dangerous voltage territory anyways 

I'm sure the more experienced OCers here can point you in the right direction a little better than I can 

EDIT: I run mine at 2800 @ 1.25v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Kei said:


> Got curious to see what kinda latency 1700Mhz 7-7-6 1T would get me. Just ridiculousness...I love it! I'm pretty sure I could find a better setting still, but this was the first one that popped into my mind before heading off to bed.
> 
> Kei



Oh, that's just lovely!!!


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> whats your last latency value? there is usually 4 before the Command Timing?



That run was done at 1700Mhz 7-7-6-20-27 1T



jjFarking said:


> Have a look at what Kei wrote HERE.
> Most informative.
> 
> As for NB.. you can OC it, without OCing the CPU, but it depends on your mobo. Also, you'd have to increase the voltage slightly.. Pretty much the same rules as for anything OC-wise apply here as well.
> ...



Thank you, couldn't have said it better myself.




Chicken Patty said:


> Oh, that's just lovely!!!



I know right! It was so fast I think I can confirm lightheaded feelings when running it from the speed lag my brain had trying to comprehend it lol. 

I'm gonna try a few more configurations to see the differences...cas6 is usually the faster configuration in my experience versus cas8 so I think the next best setting might be 1465Mhz cas6 1T instead of 1768Mhz cas8 1T

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

*More latency runs...*

Did two more Everest runs to compare overall latency and bandwidth. I think that the fastest configuration of the three so far would be the 1465Mhz despite the numbers being slightly down in comparison to the first run. In my testing so far it seems that cas6 has light speed performance, and the only thing to touch it would be cas7 at an enormous Mhz which is unlikely anyway.

Either way all of the three configurations are jaw dropping performances. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

Who in here has a PII 550 dual core? I'm curious to hear your results so far, I've built a system with one but didn't do much overclocking (not the purpose of that system) so I wanna know what you guys have done with it.

I don't care about the unlocking part of the deal (though that system did unlock, I didn't leave it set running that way), just the heat, overclocking, and speed part of it all.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Man, I'm dying to get some good RAM.  I have the capacity, but it's only DDR3 1066   Here is my SPD table. How much voltage you think I should run on these for higher clocks?  I am running DDR3-1333 right now at 1.65v BIOS, 162v windows.  I am used to my i7 where going over 1.65v can damage the CPU.  The most I ever did was 1.75v which oddly enough was 1.68v in windows.  That was with the Intel setup.

I'm thinking the RAM can probably take like 1.8v or so as long as they don't get too hot to the touch, right?


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Man, I'm dying to get some good RAM.  I have the capacity, but it's only DDR3 1066   Here is my SPD table. How much voltage you think I should run on these for higher clocks?  I am running DDR3-1333 right now at 1.65v BIOS, 162v windows.  I am used to my i7 where going over 1.65v can damage the CPU.  The most I ever did was 1.75v which oddly enough was 1.68v in windows.  That was with the Intel setup.
> 
> I'm thinking the RAM can probably take like 1.8v or so as long as they don't get too hot to the touch, right?



What's the stock voltage for those modules? I know the SPD says 1.5v but all of them say that anyway...if your modules are rated stock for 1.65v then I'd say 1.8v isn't out of the question at all. If they're only rated for 1.5v then I would be careful going to 1.8v without some sort of cooling fan for the ram.

Above all....I say just buy new ram.  You've got good speed, but your timings are super loose in comparison to mine (1333Mhz 6-6-5-17-22 1T @ 1.50v lowest volts motherboard has)

I bought the 1866Mhz stuff just so that I could run it at either 1333Mhz or 1600Mhz with tight timings with as little volts as possible. I wish my board could go lower than 1.50v but either way that's where I'm sitting, and have no problems with tight timings at all. My ram is rated for 1.65v stock and most I've ever tried is 1.70v though that was just for a test, and I HIGHLY doubt I actually needed it...just wanted to make 100% sure I didn't run into a ram error is all.

If you keep that ram (nothing wrong with that of course) then just bump the Northbridge up to compensate for the speed difference and it'll still be wicked fast. 

Kei


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2010)

I may just bite the bullet and grab some Corsair


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 12, 2010)

Kei said:


> Got curious to see what kinda latency 1700Mhz 7-7-6 1T would get me. Just ridiculousness...I love it! I'm pretty sure I could find a better setting still, but this was the first one that popped into my mind before heading off to bed.
> 
> Kei



Very nice Kei. Good to see you get that kind of performance out of your Ripjaws. I had a set a couple of months ago that just sucked. However, they may have just not liked the Intel boards I was trying to run them on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Kei said:


> What's the stock voltage for those modules? I know the SPD says 1.5v but all of them say that anyway...if your modules are rated stock for 1.65v then I'd say 1.8v isn't out of the question at all. If they're only rated for 1.5v then I would be careful going to 1.8v without some sort of cooling fan for the ram.
> 
> Above all....I say just buy new ram.  You've got good speed, but your timings are super loose in comparison to mine (1333Mhz 6-6-5-17-22 1T @ 1.50v lowest volts motherboard has)
> 
> ...


Well at 1.65v they are just a tad warm with no cooling, the case has pretty good airflow since I rotated the HDD cage.  However, I have two RAM coolers here at home to choose from.  A Corsair and a OCz.  I will get some RAM, I will try to push it a bit higher and see what's up.  I think this RAM is however rated at 1.5v since it's only DDR3-1066.  They used to be CDAWALL's sticks, he got them to clock pretty far with about 1.9v or something.  I'll just keep an eye on them for the temps, if they die they die, I'll just have to get some good RAM 




eidairaman1 said:


> I may just bite the bullet and grab some Corsair


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank GOD for a copy of a copy! Now I have a reciept for the board so looks like I'll try to make the exchange tomorrow. Don't feel like taking a shower, warming the engine, taking the chassis apart again, then taking mom out, pick up zee woman, return board, come home and pray it all worked out lol.

Tomorrow it is as long as they exhange it. 

Kei


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2010)

i tried KEIs guide on the ACC and i cannot get anything stable after 3.9ghz  i can run EVERYTHING on auto and just move the multi to 19x and the HT to 205 and get 3.9ghz and its rock solid! (6 hours linx and prime95) but as soon as it hits 4.0ghz its like it say 





and BSOD!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Kei said:


> Thank GOD for a copy of a copy! Now I have a reciept for the board so looks like I'll try to make the exchange tomorrow. Don't feel like taking a shower, warming the engine, taking the chassis apart again, then taking mom out, pick up zee woman, return board, come home and pray it all worked out lol.
> 
> Tomorrow it is as long as they exhange it.
> 
> Kei


  Cool man, as long as you do it.  I just tried my same stable settings of 3725 MHz and default voltage, but instead at 3825 MHz and they failed while I was fapping 

I raised one notch in AOD but it didn't seem to change voltage so it still failed.  I gave it another one and it is now at 1.408v.  I'll give that a shot and see how that goes.  Temps were at 48-49ºc.



brandonwh64 said:


> i tried KEIs guide on the ACC and i cannot get anything stable after 3.9ghz  i can run EVERYTHING on auto and just move the multi to 19x and the HT to 205 and get 3.9ghz and its rock solid! (6 hours linx and prime95) but as soon as it hits 4.0ghz its like it say
> http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s235/revmyspace2/graphics/Misc/Funny/0_funny_oh_no_you_didnt.gif
> 
> and BSOD!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Kei, guys?  Where are you'll today? 

Anyways, I dropped my RAM divider to 1066 and guess what?  Rig is rockin' stability now!

3825 MHz would not even pass a minute of Linx before.  I would need to go from 1.392v to 1.424v for it to do 5 minutes of LinX.  Such a high jump in vcore and still hardly a difference?  Well sure helped, but that's not what the rig was asking for!  Dropped RAM and it passed LinX for 15 minutes at 3825 MHz 1.392v   Now I'm on to something.  Once I get CPU where I want it to be, I can always play with the RAM then.

One thing though, I changed the orientation of the CPU cooler from blowing towards the back of the case, to blowing towards the top.  Went from vertical to horizontal.  I applied new paste and unless the paste needs to cure a bit the temps increased a few degrees, about 4-5ºc.  What I might just do is put it back to vertical how it was before and instead of having the fan PUSH, I'll have it PULL.  This way It'll be on the other side of the cooler and I can put my OCZ RAM cooler on.  With the fan pushing through the cooler it covers almost all my RAM slots , therefore not allowing me to use a cooler on it.  

Stay tuned for more...


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i tried KEIs guide on the ACC and i cannot get anything stable after 3.9ghz  i can run EVERYTHING on auto and just move the multi to 19x and the HT to 205 and get 3.9ghz and its rock solid! (6 hours linx and prime95) but as soon as it hits 4.0ghz its like it say
> http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s235/revmyspace2/graphics/Misc/Funny/0_funny_oh_no_you_didnt.gif
> 
> and BSOD!



hahaahaaa


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, so I tested from 3.8 GHz to 3.9 GHz.  Took a bump in vcore from 1.392v to 1.424v.  So far so good with LinX, I'll leave the setup crunching the rest of the way.  I'll try for 4Ghz stable tomorrow.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 13, 2010)

thats a real good chip you got there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> thats a real good chip you got there



Thank you sir 

I tried 4.0 GHz @ 1.440v, lasted about 1.5 minutes in LinX.  I'll call it a day for now.  I will go with the Corsair H50 very soon.  When I do I should be able to 4GHz @ about 1.46-1.48v I think.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 13, 2010)

Did a quick membench as well.





NB @ 2800 (1.3v - but could probably run a little lower. Wanted to make sure it was 100% stable, no matter what)
CPU @ 3700 (18.5x @ 1.43v)
RAM @ 1333 (7-7-7-19-5-27 @ 1.74v)

I know I can push it a little harder, but I prefer absolute stability


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Did a quick membench as well.
> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/7273/cachememnb28003700.png
> 
> NB @ 2800 (1.3v - but could probably run a little lower. Wanted to make sure it was 100% stable, no matter what)
> ...



That's not bad.  Mine are horrible since I have NB still @ stock clocks and I have my RAM running at DDR3-1066


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 13, 2010)

I think you can run your RAM at 6-6-6-20-24 with a small voltage increase, using the same speed.
As a rule-of-thumb, memory timings of the next speed down, can be applied at the next speed up, with a voltage increase.
Not always, of course, but usually.
Try that and if it's stable enough (I use IntelBurnTest @ 1920mb x 5 runs, logged), then go back and look at increasing your NB (try 2600MHz @ 1.25v/1.3v, if all OK, try 2800MHz @ same voltage).
You've got better cooling than me, so that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> I think you can run your RAM at 6-6-6-20-24 with a small voltage increase, using the same speed.
> As a rule-of-thumb, memory timings of the next speed down, can be applied at the next speed up, with a voltage increase.
> Not always, of course, but usually.
> Try that and if it's stable enough (I use IntelBurnTest @ 1920mb x 5 runs, logged), then go back and look at increasing your NB (try 2600MHz @ 1.25v/1.3v, if all OK, try 2800MHz @ same voltage).
> You've got better cooling than me, so that shouldn't be a problem



Well I was trying to find a everyday clock for the CPU that's why the rest is untouched.  Now that I have, I will try my NB next, then the RAM.  I'll be doing some tweaking with the NB tomorrow


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I was trying to find a everyday clock for the CPU that's why the rest is untouched.  Now that I have, I will try my NB next, then the RAM.  I'll be doing some tweaking with the NB tomorrow



I'd actually try the RAM first, as it's better to troubleshoot any stability issues 

Good luck, whichever way you go though!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2010)

hahaha.... your name made me laugh cause i thought it said fartking.

sorry if i made you mad. 

good day


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 13, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> hahaha.... your name made me laugh cause i thought it said fartking.
> 
> sorry if i made you mad.
> 
> good day



LOL
It's all good mate


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 13, 2010)

Updated - with CPU now running at 3800MHz; the rest is the same





Some background services were running during the benchmark, so it should read a _little_ better than it does here.
Couldn't be bothered fine-tuning those. Besides, in real world applications/use, these are enabled anyway, so it might actually be a fairer indication


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2010)

farking is that ram really running at 2004Mhz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> I'd actually try the RAM first, as it's better to troubleshoot any stability issues
> 
> Good luck, whichever way you go though!



Well this is the beauty of a black edition.  Unlocked multi's for everything.  I can test everything individually


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> farking is that ram really running at 2004Mhz?



Holy crap, no! 
LOL 

Be great if it could, but my RAM is just running at its default speed (1333)
The HT is running slightly higher, due to the way my mobo's timers round-off 200MHz (200.66), and the NB is running at 2800MHz.
I just have the latencies as low as it will let me, whilst keeping it 100% stable 

Where do you see the 2004?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well this is the beauty of a black edition.  Unlocked multi's for everything.  I can test everything individually



True. It's just that the most gains can be had from RAM tweaks, so if you can tweak that to the max, then you can look at NB for further gains, knowing your RAM isn't the issue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

My RAM is though.  I'll do some tweaking, but probably won't get anything out of it.   I'll keep you guys posted.  I'll be getting home late from working on my car today, but I'll see if I can get some clocking done tonight.


----------



## Kei (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm getting that sick to my stomach feeling again....I may be without my rig yet again if CompUSA doesn't have a replacement board for me instore.

We decided to take a stroll around the store last night while waiting for a movie to start (Avatar 3D...again lol, she hadn't seen it yet), and hey since I'm here let's look at a case for her and juuuuust in case make sure they have my motherboard in stock. No worries since they had a whole slew of them when I bought it about 2 weeks ago.............. 

Well, the shelf where it was had not a single one left...not even the price mark showing it'd be back. All they had was a bunch of different AM2/AM2+ boards left from ASUS. They have the Biostar 790GX board which no matter what I hear from anyone I simply will not allow myself to buy...period. They have some Gigabyte boards, but the only AM3 one from Giggy was the 770 chipset (not bad at all, but still dammit!).

If they don't have any in the back room that I can swap for, the only options left is to either buy the Giggy 770, or to get a refund (grrrrrrr...) and order something from newegg. If I do order from newegg that means I'll spend a little more money because I'll just get a 790FX board though I don't really want to spend the loot right now.

I've been staring HARD at the open box specials they've got right now, but I don't know if I have the balls to do it yet. If I don't go open box then I'll end up spending more money still, though I won't go above the price of a GD70 because I'm being stubborn about it lol.

So...thoughts?

Giggy 770 AM3 board ~$80-85
Crosshair III *open box* special $153 (with shipping)
M4A79T *open box* special $145 (with shipping)
MSI GD70 $167 (with shipping)

I want to just crawl in a hole and hide somewhere right now...TOTALLY not in the mood to go without my rig yet again so soon. I think I've actually had my rig goin (from component swaps and shipping delays) for 1-2 weeks in the past month and a half. :shadedshu

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

Kei, I would honestly get the Giggy they have there.  Yo want a 880 board when they are out anyways right?   So just sit it out with the giggy board. .)


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 13, 2010)

Kei said:


> I'm getting that sick to my stomach feeling again....I may be without my rig yet again if CompUSA doesn't have a replacement board for me instore.
> 
> We decided to take a stroll around the store last night while waiting for a movie to start (Avatar 3D...again lol, she hadn't seen it yet), and hey since I'm here let's look at a case for her and juuuuust in case make sure they have my motherboard in stock. No worries since they had a whole slew of them when I bought it about 2 weeks ago..............
> 
> ...



Don't go open box. The last 2 open box boards I got from Newegg were DOA. I think they are not checking them at all anymore, since there was a motherboard mounting screw still atteched to the last board I got.


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm looking for some 1600mhz ram that can do cas 6.. or close to it. Any recommendations? How's that newer low voltage stuff working out?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm looking for some 1600mhz ram that can do cas 6.. or close to it. Any recommendations? How's that newer low voltage stuff working out?



Kei just got pretty good RAM that was DDR3-1600.  If you check the last couple of posts you'll find some memory & cache benchmarks he's done at different speeds and settings. I'm on the phone if not I would have posted exact links or even looked some up on the egg.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 13, 2010)

I may be joining this club shortly...


----------



## Kei (Jan 13, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Don't go open box. The last 2 open box boards I got from Newegg were DOA. I think they are not checking them at all anymore, since there was a motherboard mounting screw still atteched to the last board I got.



Thanks a billion Paul...I've been staring at those OH TOO GOOD deals for a while now on many boards, just never pulled the trigger to pick it up. I know one of these days I'll pick one up, just not sure when...and for sure i'll have plenty of extra money in hand first.



erocker said:


> I'm looking for some 1600mhz ram that can do cas 6.. or close to it. Any recommendations? How's that newer low voltage stuff working out?



The G.SKILL Eco ram is doing wonders from what I've seen all around. I would've absolutely bought it (my first pick) when I bought new ram, but it was out of stock and I was too restless so I went with their 1866Mhz sticks. I'm wondering if my ram can do cas6 at 1600Mhz, but I haven't put in the required effort to really find out. It does run 1700+ cas7 like a champ though stock volts. 




johnnyfiive said:


> I may be joining this club shortly...



......about time  

Kei


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 14, 2010)

this is one reason i shop at other companies before i go with Newegg. I could care less about the lowest prices in town. I want my parts to come to me in perfect operating order, not DOA, not failing within a few months.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

*erocker:*
G.Skill, Mushkin & OCZ all have cas 6 DDR3 @ 1600. I'd go with Kei's G.Skill myself - only because Corsair's cas6 isn't yet available in large numbers & the G.Skill has lower voltages


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay, just started installing W7 64Bit again. I picked up that Giggy 770 UD3P to tide me over until I get an 800 series or something else crazy.

Let you know how it goes tomorrow. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2010)

I do feel SO dirty seeing a logo other than ASUS on my board though lol....tell noone what you've seen...this never happened!

The board got great reviews even using the 955 though!

Kei


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm looking for some 1600mhz ram that can do cas 6.. or close to it. Any recommendations? How's that newer low voltage stuff working out?



hey erocker, i was wondering if you've tried any of the other bios's for you board, you to kei as well i believe you both might have one, any bios seem to work better that this bios.


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2010)

I had the M3A32-MVP and the M4A78T-E boards, I was thinking of picking up the same board as you but ended up picking up a Gigabyte 770 to play with until I decide on my next big move whether that's an 890 or 790 board.

I usually try at least 3-4 bios versions for every board I own...sometimes more versions than that. It just depends on how good the performance is with the version that comes with the board. If I think there may be something better out there I don't hesitate in the least bit to try it out.

Bios flashing is quick afterall. 

Kei


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

Kei said:


> I do feel SO dirty seeing a logo other than ASUS on my board though lol....tell noone what you've seen...this never happened!
> 
> The board got great reviews even using the 955 though!
> 
> Kei



You could do worse than GigaByte, so no shame in that mate


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> hey erocker, i was wondering if you've tried any of the other bios's for you board, you to kei as well i believe you both might have one, any bios seem to work better that this bios.



What BIOS version do you have?
What issues are you having with the current one?
I'm running 2304 with zero issues - well, other than a vdroop that's higher than I'd like it to be, but that's just my particular mobo


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 14, 2010)

Got my Athlon II X3 425 today, it unlocks and OC's really good so far.







Still playing with it, so far is seems to OC better than my 720 on four cores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry guys, no clocking for me today.  Left work at 5pm, just got done from rebuilding my transmission and putting everything back.  I actually was done at about 8pm, but then by the time I put the final touches on the car and grabbed dinner with some friends, now is when I got home


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2010)

*Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P not bad at all so far...*

Phew, that's something I haven't done in a long time now...it's the only part of a car I take somewhere else to get done. I'll eventually make myself do another tranny rebuild (it's really not that hard, just lazy when it comes to that lol), but hopefully I won't have to have another one rebuilt for a very long time. 

The new board is up and running, I'm being very 'nice' with the overclocks right now since the only real issue I knew the board would have (before buying I checked it out hardcore lol) would be the fact that the mosfets aren't cooled at all on this board. Sucks, but it's really not that big a deal so I'll just pick up a set of these...

Enzotech awesomeness

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708015

After that I'll get more serious with the clocking and see what this little board can do. It looks great, it's rather small even though it's not an m-atx board it's only around 8.5" wide unlike the normal 9.6. It made me giggle when I looked at the reviews and saw the 8-pin cpu power connector. 

It's got all the connections you really need and then some, the board layout is very nice....except that awesome 8-pin position that is. I saw it on the reviews, and I knew it would be....'interesting' working with it, but damn Gigabyte...seriously?

When you use a normal (aka boring itty bitty I hate overclocking) heatsink it shouldn't be a problem really, but if you use something like the V8, HDT S-1283, Megashadow, etc. it will give you some lip when you try to hook it up. Very strange position...works, just a bit strange and requires some work to attatch it with a big cooler. All the other connections are in excellent positions especially the 24-pin connector. 

The board is running cool so far with the fans on super 'shut the **** up mode', which is very nice. I don't have my temp gun so I'm not sure what the mosfet area is doing, but I'm not really worried since I won't exceed 1.4-1.42v any time soon...at least not under any type of stress anyway. My case has good airflow, and I've got lots of fans so I'm not sitting on pins and needles about it.

Overclock wise so far...very VERY surprising I must say even after seeing the reviews. The 790GX board did a great job even with the hardware issue it had, the 790FX board did a great job despite how old mine was, but this little 770T board is just wow!?

Since it doesn't really have any issues that I've found so far (besides Everest not knowing the model of board at first, and a single temp sensor saying 78C cpu temp lol) this board is just rockin out! I did a quick check to see what I could do with K10stat and the stock 1.35v and actually got to 3.8Ghz ran wPrime 4-5 times...ran SuperPi 1M, 2M, and 4M. I even had SuperPi set so the affinity was only using Core2 which is easily my 'weakest' core of the bunch. It didn't have any issue doing it, and didn't bother to even kick the cpu fan speed up at all.

It finally had an error after about 10-15 minutes, and doing all that stuff (with about 5 windows open as well lol). I'm actually doing a 'quick' test at 1.40v just to get an idea of how the board will react to upping the clock speed. I haven't done anything except the cpu multiplier and moving the voltage to 1.40v...that means no ACC either.

I think it likes it 

Kei

(it's been about 30 minutes without even a hiccup, no stress testing just normal usage so far...still super impressive since the other board wouldn't do this w/o much more vcore)


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2010)

AH! I did forget to say that there is one problem I feared that turned out to be true with this board....

There are no profiles options in the bios. I hate when I don't have options like that which seem fairly simple. Maybe one day they'll add that if I keep this for any real length of time. It's not a deal breaker in any way, but I really like having save profiles even if I can't name them...makes things a lot easier to go from daily to huge oc configs. 

Other than that like I said it's been all roses. 

Cpu temps are ~30-31C with the usual fan speed, and it'll get even better since my thermal material has a 25hr cure time and I'm FAR from that already. I'm still using Artic Silver Ceramique for anyone that doesn't know. I love that stuff even though it's '_only_' the B+ class of materials to use (it's A+ class safe though lol), works amazingly well and lasts a long time with no worries needed.

This board has kinda made me excited a little bit since it's not 'perfect' like the boards we normally buy. It's like another project car just waiting for some love! I've been looking around the net for mosfet coolers, replacement super northbridge coolers (though this one is just fine lol), replacement southbridge coolers, and all other sorts of 'go faster' parts for this little board.

Good thing I got $50 back from exchanging the other partially defective board! 

Kei

(45 minutes and still no problems at 3.9Ghz)


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm starting to think my board is the limiting factor on my OC's. Both my 720 and now this CPU seem to hit a wall at the same speed/voltage.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

yea i give up trying to overclock finally had enough for me next time ill spend the extra cash and just get a faster cpu

couldnt even get 3500mhz stable in windows i get the god damn dreaded DCOM services process launcher failure error every god damned time or anything above 3400mhz 2000mhz NB will not boot at all and of course this gigabyte board wont recover from a failed overclock so i had to take the side panel off remove 2 5850s and then pull the battery its a pain in the ass i wont deal with and it pisses me off cause its windows not the machine thats unstable K10stat and AMD overdrive both stable upt 3600mhz 2400mhz NB in linX  but windows throws a damn hissy fit. I had this same problem with the Asrock board i could 4ghz stable as far as linx prime but do anything else and u get the DCOM error followed by a restart followed by a blank screen where u cant do anything ARGH
      

what pisses me off most is once i was linx stable i loaded GTA IV and low and behold the 100mhz bump from 3400 - 3500mhz and the 400mhz NB bump i had granted me an astounding 10fps increase in the GTA IV benchmark 

and worst part is ive had this issue right along with over 10 reinstalls of vista over the last year so i know its not a virus my guess is its a service interfering but it still dosent make any damn sense that and Plug + play unexpectedly terminating is another weird issue ive encountered bah such a damn pain


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

*Kei:*
I recommend you (anyone really) use IntelBurnTest for quick-checking of stability.
It really is very thorough and incredibly hard on the CPU (& partially the RAM too).
If there's going to be an issue with your setup, this little beastie will certainly show it and quickly too.
Run a test (if in 32-bit OS) 5x 1920mb, logged (so you can see the results, provided the system hasn't crashed, of course) - which lasts for about 5 minutes or so, depending on CPU speed.
Gratuitous pic:






You can get it HERE (probably other places too; look around if you want).
Don't let the name throw you off.
It works and how 

BTW, congrats on the board. Looks like you might be on a winner after all mate


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I'm starting to think my board is the limiting factor on my OC's. Both my 720 and now this CPU seem to hit a wall at the same speed/voltage.



Could be. Could be the way your CPUs handle the voltage too.
Have you checked the vdroop?
Sometimes a vdroop of x-amount is enough to make a seemingly stable clock unstable, as it dips just below what the CPU really needs to remain stable. Generally speaking, vdroop gets worse with higher voltages.
It depends on the mobo I guess.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i give up trying to overclock finally had enough for me next time ill spend the extra cash and just get a faster cpu
> 
> couldnt even get 3500mhz stable in windows i get the god damn dreaded DCOM services process launcher failure error every god damned time or anything above 3400mhz 2000mhz NB will not boot at all and of course this gigabyte board wont recover from a failed overclock so i had to take the side panel off remove 2 5850s and then pull the battery its a pain in the ass i wont deal with and it pisses me off cause its windows not the machine thats unstable K10stat and AMD overdrive both stable upt 3600mhz 2400mhz NB in linX  but windows throws a damn hissy fit. I had this same problem with the Asrock board i could 4ghz stable as far as linx prime but do anything else and u get the DCOM error followed by a restart followed by a blank screen where u cant do anything ARGH
> 
> ...



Is that regardless of voltage?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

yup had 1.25volts to cpu - nb 1.3volts nb and 1.4125volts cpu and 3.5ghz / 2400nb wouldnt not boot yet in windows using k10stat or amdoverdrive  both stable with linX for a full test run soon as i launch ANYTHING else i get the DCOM server crash which gives me 1 minute till it shuts down had the issue with 2 motherboard and multiple installs its just a giant pain i want to get out of this setup namely 965 790fx but it wont happen i figure i wont see a change untill i go to a brand new system and yea as ive said in other threads its not fiscally possible needless to say im stuck at 3400mhz 2000mhz NB with slight voltage bump


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yup had 1.25volts to cpu - nb 1.3volts nb and 1.4125volts cpu and 3.5ghz / 2400nb wouldnt not boot yet in windows using k10stat or amdoverdrive  both stable with linX for a full test run soon as i launch ANYTHING else i get the DCOM server crash which gives me 1 minute till it shuts down had the issue with 2 motherboard and multiple installs its just a giant pain i want to get out of this setup namely 965 790fx but it wont happen i figure i wont see a change untill i go to a brand new system and yea as ive said in other threads its not fiscally possible needless to say im stuck at 3400mhz 2000mhz NB with slight voltage bump



All is not lost my friend 
Seeing how you've been doing this for longer than me, I'd still like to ask: have you tried OCing your CPU only? As in, nothing else OCed?
It could well be a case of being able to OC the CPU to whatever it can go to stable, but as soon as you throw something else in the mix hit a wall.
Also, the IntelBurnTest I described above is a very thorough, yet fast way to detect any system issues. All the other test proggies I've been recommended (both here and on other forums) seem fine .. until I run GTA IV. After about 10 mins or so into the game, the system locks up, even though it got the all-clear from all the other programs 
Come to think of it, GTA IV is almost a testbench in itself 
Stresses many components at once, so it makes sense I guess 
IBT, on the other hand, can sometimes in as little as 2 minutes find errors, the others couldn't find, even after 24 hours of testing.

Geez.. now I'm sounding like an ad for that proggie..
Sorry


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

i use the above app already as a 2ndary measure but i take more stock in LinX eitherway both pass 100% 20 runs in windows using k10stat etc no issues what so ever but if i open any other app in existance i get teh DCOM error already tried regular overclocking in the bios no matter what voltage i use cant boot past 3.4ghz from the bios 3.5ghz = fail no matter how many volts i pump all in all im just at my end here even my asrock board i had this issue but it would still post up to 4.1ghz 4ghz i could run prime etc for 24 hours but again id get the DCOM app server launcher error  its a just a giant pain in the ass to be honest gah ill have to settle for 3.4ghz 2000mhz NB as the highest windows will let me get next time ill just buy intell no matter the cost i tend to be pro AMD but even my POS dell Pentium D allowed me better overclock then im getting now $2000 in a rig and i cant get past 400mhz  screw it ill go back to stock  and just set it and forget it even tho my chip has far more room to go

if only i had gotten my bachelors degree  i could go down to the sperm bank let off and get $500 and id be all set  

worst part with my setup is every failed overclock requires that i shut down turn off the PSU unplug it from the wall take off the side panel and remove my 2 graphics cards to reach the cmos battery so i can reset and try again


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i use the above app already as a 2ndary measure but i take more stock in LinX eitherway both pass 100% 20 runs in windows using k10stat etc no issues what so ever but if i open any other app in existance i get teh DCOM error already tried regular overclocking in the bios no matter what voltage i use cant boot past 3.4ghz from the bios 3.5ghz = fail no matter how many volts i pump all in all im just at my end here even my asrock board i had this issue but it would still post up to 4.1ghz 4ghz i could run prime etc for 24 hours but again id get the DCOM app server launcher error  its a just a giant pain in the ass to be honest gah ill have to settle for 3.4ghz 2000mhz NB as the highest windows will let me get next time ill just buy intell no matter the cost i tend to be pro AMD but even my POS dell Pentium D allowed me better overclock then im getting now $2000 in a rig and i cant get past 400mhz  screw it ill go back to stock  and just set it and forget it even tho my chip has far more room to go
> 
> if only i had gotten my bachelors degree  i could go down to the sperm bank let off and get $500 and id be all set
> 
> worst part with my setup is every failed overclock requires that i shut down turn off the PSU unplug it from the wall take off the side panel and remove my 2 graphics cards to reach the cmos battery so i can reset and try again



LOL 
OK, so you're limited to your mobo's ..erm.. limited capacity for OCing.
That's pretty suckful, I agree.
Well, maybe you can just be happy with what you can get CPU/NB/RAM/etc wise, and have a stable system, that, I'm sure, will still do the trick just fine.
How smooth is GTA for you?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

with 2 5850s and at 3400mhz 2000mhz NB i get 32fps average a bump to 3500mhz 2400mhz gives me a full 10fps jump   the fact is i SHOULDNT be limited its windows causing the issue on my old asrock board i could hit 4ghz fine prime linX occt stable etc etc this board wont post after 3.4 and no matter WHAT i do i get the DCOM app server launch error which is rather retarded in and of itself and even a google search and some 2 hours of trolling forums have resulted NO cure for my issue as far as the DCOM server error goes

and the usual reinstall windows to fix the error yea that dosent help so im stuck i know my cpu will go further then it is hands down but im cock blocked by windows being a POS


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

Holy crap. You only get 32fps avg?
I only have one 5850 and I get 58fps avg. (all settings as high as they can go)
I got about 51fps avg on my old 550BE (only 2 cores.. couldn't unlock the other 2, as they weren't stable).

I know that 64-bit will limit the OC a bit, but that seems excessive :/


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

well for 1 im on DDR2 not DDR3 2 its steam not regular version i cant even apply tweaks and im running 1920x1200 2xaa in catalyst AI with all settings on High with view distance at 38 car density at 65 view detail at 65 shadows density at max (i think its 16)

the NB jump gave me a huge 10fps difference so from stock 1800mhz to 2400mhz gave me 10fps jump  roughly as i doubt the 100mhz made that much of a difference so 32 should be 42 if not higher if i could overclock further


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

OK.. I have those settings at 100 (except for view distance (25), as that really adds lots of load for no benefit. Max shadow is 16, yes. Running max AA & AF, highest quality in Catalyst (with Catalyst AI set to advanced). Resolution is 1920x1080 (native for my HD monitor).
The RAM may well be a factor though, fair enough. I'm guessing you've got that tweaked to the max already? 

EDIT: can you run the NB at 2800?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

cant boot at ALL past 3400mhz cpu  2000mhz NB i mean AT ALL NO MATTER WHAT wont boot

BUT i can get it LinX occt etc etc etc stable no issue at 3600mhz 2400mhz NB but ill get a DCOM error its 100% reproducable and i think its the view distance dragging me down let me reload the game and see what dropping the view distance does


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

Glad the board is doing you good Kei   When you getting the heatsinks for the MOSFETS?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

i average 42fps with your settings accept my Cat AI is set to normal all advanced does is lower mip map details etc tiny things that sacrifice image quality for a few extra frames ill give it a try here in a moment but the Benchmark and in game are 2 WAY different things

using advanced cat ai gains me 1 fps changing AA does nothing so its all CPU / RAM / NB so unless i can convince 100 ppl to give $5 lol im stuck in this situation and its infuriating


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i average 42fps with your settings accept my Cat AI is set to normal all advanced does is lower mip map details etc tiny things that sacrifice image quality for a few extra frames ill give it a try here in a moment but the Benchmark and in game are 2 WAY different things



True, for sure. I have run it without the AI & it makes no discernable difference (to my eyes at least, nor in performance).
With FRAPS running, I get the same frame-rate as the benchmark suggests in almost every situation..

With the NB, I just meant leave your CPU at 3400 & see how high your NB can go without an issue in Windows. As it's 64-bit, chances are that somewhere within the OS, a call is made upon some function, that the testbenches don't access, therefor not showing up error-wise.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

well thats just it 2000mhz is the highest i can go at all or i cant boot. thats the problem 400mhz on cpu (can do it at stock volts but i use a slight bump to 1,375 to maintain absolute stability and the NB at 2000mhz from 1800mhz basically no matter what i do im stuck im tried clocking single components even if i succed that god damn DCOM server app launcher error rears its god damn head to piss me off 

the worst of it is that no matter how many installs of windows i get the same inevitable end every damn time

the worst part is i KNOW my cpu can hit 4ghz stable and a NB of 2400 at that speed  it will pass LinX prime OCCT no issue on my old board im just having a hard time believing this Gigabyte board is a WORSE overclocker then my asrock board as in not clocking at all 

im half tempted to sell every damn thing i own and just say the hell with it but thats probably the flu / lack of sleep talking at this point

it has to be the memory or just my damn luck because the asrock board gave me issues as well gave it away then CP gave it away and then P O S PC got his athlon II x2 240 to 4ghz stable   someone just fucking shoot me

and even if i use overclocking in windows ill still get the DCOM error at somepoint

i will say this much Windows XP does have something going for it ive never once had an issue overclocking with WIN XP it either worked or it didnt end of story


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

There may be something in the Platform update to help with that issue.
It includes updates to libraries as well, so perhaps DCOM would run better 

EDIT:


> Windows Vista
> The Platform Update for Windows Vista contains the following updated technologies:
> 
> * Windows Graphics, Imaging, and XPS Library
> ...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

im in the process of defragging my HDDs right now after that i have to install some updates then ill try that platform update just i dont even want to try overclocking anymore having to remove half the shit from my case just to remove a damn battery so i can boot is tedious and its more labor then its worth if i get the chance and someone made a decent offer id sell my entire rig right now


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im in the process of defragging my HDDs right now after that i have to install some updates then ill try that platform update just i dont even want to try overclocking anymore having to remove half the shit from my case just to remove a damn battery so i can boot is tedious and its more labor then its worth if i get the chance and someone made a decent offer id sell my entire rig right now



That is a silly way of needing to do things, that's for sure.
Didn't think boards still came out like that :/

Good luck with the update. You never know.. it might just be what's needed.
Or not, in which case you're screwed


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

im always screwed seems every part i have i give it to someone else and it magically works and dances and sings songs in the rain with rainbows overhead with a god damn candy moutain in the background and all i can think is im fucking charlie (pardon the swear but i deem it justified in my situation) Gigabyte can kiss my arse next mobo i get will be Asus now if only i hadnt bought that PS3 i could have avoided this ENTIRE situation YAY me try to expand and it only set me back arg


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im always screwed seems every part i have i give it to someone else and it magically works and dances and sings songs in the rain with rainbows overhead with a god damn candy moutain in the background and all i can think is im fucking charlie (pardon the swear but i deem it justified in my situation) Gigabyte can kiss my arse next mobo i get will be Asus now if only i hadnt bought that PS3 i could have avoided this ENTIRE situation YAY me try to expand and it only set me back arg



LOL 
Patience my dear fellow. All will be well in the end 

Ask yourself this: what is it that you cannot do without this OC you're after?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

get proper speed out of my 5850s that are completely 100% bottlenecked right now not mention i use Maya and Mudbox along with Zbrush in which cases the Higher cpu speed directly translates into faster rendering higher polycounts etc making life much much better that and watch 10fps in GTA IV dissappear is a slap in my face thats higher in game settings right there just for shits and giggles 

and more on points if i win a rig id use it till i could sell my current one then part out that one and build a much better rig and say screw it all 

it should be said ive now applied to win every rig i can possbily win on the internet that i could find that wasnt really really shady


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> get proper speed out of my 5850s that are completely 100% bottlenecked right now not mention i use Maya and Mudbox along with Zbrush in which cases the Higher cpu speed directly translates into faster rendering higher polycounts etc making life much much better that and watch 10fps in GTA IV dissappear is a slap in my face thats higher in game settings right there just for shits and giggles
> 
> and more on points if i win a rig id use it till i could sell my current one then part out that one and build a much better rig and say screw it all



That's a good reason 
Will your RAM  run at 1T?
Can you drop a 965 in that mobo (when finances permit, of course)?


Good luck with those contests!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

yea i could drop a 965 in no problem is a gigabyte 790gx board supports all AM3 cpus theonedub has a 965 c3 for sale but he dosent accept arms or legs or souls as payment

if i was going to get a 965 id be better off getting a new mobo and ram as well and start fresh as i doubt a cpu swap will get rid of the DCOM server launcher app error bs

as far as money goes ill probably be able to upgrade again in about 1.5 to 2 years depending on how bad the loan companies from my college days want to F me in the A


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i could drop a 965 in no problem is a gigabyte 790gx board supports all AM3 cpus theonedub has a 965 c3 for sale but he dosent accept arms or legs or souls as payment
> 
> if i was going to get a 965 id be better off getting a new mobo and ram as well and start fresh as i doubt a cpu swap will get rid of the DCOM server launcher app error bs



The DCOM error is unlikely to be hardware related, as you'd have other issues as well, not just DCOM..
Could be a borked DCOM version atm..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

thats just it tho it seems to be RARE error and reinstalling windows doesnt fix it and my windows disc has been used with other cd keys on other rigs and they dont have any issues so its not a junk disc and ive tried different dvd drives i dont know my luck just plain sucks end of story


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, hopefully the update will fix that


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

im not even gonna try overclocking again because if the update dosent fix it i have to tear everything apart to figure it out ill just use K10 stat and when it to fails ill just laugh say screw it i really really really need a drink right now and its only 9am a really shitty way to start the day


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

One thing at a time mate 
After the update's complete, see if you can do something about the RAM's CR.
Loosen the timings a little first & go to CR1 - should boost things a bit just doing that.
Or just go mad with OCing, whichever.. lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

well as its a black edtion the ram shouldnt really be effecting my overclock at ALL since im not using the FSB to oc simply multiplier and voltage adjustments


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

True, but the amount of throughput per clock cycle is effectively doubled (although in real life applications, not quite so).


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

well im not really worried about the ram to be honest 800mhz 5 5 5 15 2T isnt great but its not bad either for a 4gig kit  2gb x 2  i know for a fact that the raw perfromance increase from a higher NB / cpu clock will be better felt where i need it to be felt ram speed wont impact rendering or 3d apps that much unless of were talking about amount in which case 8 gigs makes a huge difference  but yea i want to get at least 3.6ghz 24/7 stable with a 2400mhz NB


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

in a few minutes ill post LinX and Intel Burn test passing at 3.6ghz with no errors to prove a point


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

the above was done with K10 stat if i try the exact settings in the bios the rig wont even post







bit better imagine with more info available 

getting ready to try the big test and run GTA IV as no matter what LinX or Intel Burn Test or OCCT says GTA IV will crash and ill probably get a hang with DCOM error if it dosent this time ill try and get a screen grab and get an image locked in before it does its 1 min shutdown routine


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

yup DCOM crashed and seems in the background dosent show because DCOM error was where my attention was but plug and play seems to have stopped working as well when i overclock






now does any awesome overclocker have an answer for my woes because im not reinstalling windows again because so far after 10 tries since March of last year have all done NOTHING to fix the issue


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

damn it Kei post something ur a damn guru in here please tell me the answer to all my woes  i dont know anyone else who has this issue argh 2 motherboards 3 gpu changes 4 different hdds 2 sets of ram all result in the same issue (i can stick the 940be in a friends rig and hit 3600 and boot no issue so i know its not the cpu and if the psu had a problem it wouldnt be running 2 5850s stable while heavily overclocked to begin with ..

seriously i know i should give this up and just let it go by that means admiting defeat and i havent lost yet im just getting pissy like a 4 year old ...

dosent help windows dosent give an error code for the 

DCOM or Plug and Play errors so theres no way to truly track the issue down or trace it to an alimight fix


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL, sorry i'm workin on gettin fat 
I'll read over and post in a lil bit...btw guys.....they don't make budget boards like they used too 

Kei

(posting from my phone)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

argh i need a fix to this dcom / plug and play issue ive been plagued by it off an on for about a year now with multiple hardware configs and its driving me INSANE


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2010)

Still reading through the thread and cooking, but how many different bios versions have you tried in this time period?

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

Too much to read at work.  They are gonna wonder why I have my head down so much


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

well ive used 2 different motherboards both were 790gx but i used 2 different version on the asrock board thats now for sale in POS PCs thread and ive used 4 different bios on this gigabyte board all with the same issue i can get LinX Intel burn test etc stable for 20 runs up to 3.8ghz on this board using k10stat but soon as i try and do anything more then stability test ie run a game etc bam DCOM error and plug and play error same times 1 min to shut down like magic EVERY time ive tried bios hdds memory HDDs reinstalls etc i still cant figure it out my PC is a just a cold hearted bitch


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> thats just it tho it seems to be RARE error and reinstalling windows doesnt fix it and my windows disc has been used with other cd keys on other rigs and they dont have any issues so its not a junk disc and ive tried different dvd drives i dont know my luck just plain sucks end of story



I've seen this twice before. Both times the culprit was the OSD chip in the monitor causing the issue. If you can, find a driver for your monitor.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

-_- im using the windows approved updated drivers for my Samsung t 260hd and my Acer AL2016w thing is tho ive had the issue since day one i build the rigs first form back in March of 2009 using just the acer monitor ill try using the driver CDs and see what they have but argh .... still a pain tho

if you happen to have a further indepth idea of what i need to do erocker id be much obliged altho it wont change the fact that my machine will NOT boot past 3.4ghz 2000mhz NB at all ever

alright got the samsung driver installed the acer driver dosent exist so to speak it does but not in a way that i can make heads or tales off gonna keep looking for the CD which i probably dont have


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay I've just went through your previous posts, and I have a few questions/suggestions...

1. In every screenshot that you've done the IntelBurn or LinX test why have you only let it use part of the system to do so? Not saying it's not going to be stable, but I'd like to see a test run with you clicking the tab next to the amount of ram to use and choose ALL instead only a small portion.

Looking at the times for each portion of the test threw up the flag telling me that it wasn't using the full system because your times should be longer than what they are. Click that 'All" tab and you just may end up finding that the system is not stable enough to pass the full test. That would explain things much easier for the failures occuring after the test has finished. I also run 20 times for a full stablity run as opposed to 10. The test will usually run for 45-60min depending on the cpu speed.

2. What is the highest cpu speed you're able to achieve leaving the cpu multiplier at the stock level (15x for you I believe) and just raising the bus speed until it's unstable?

Even though we have unlocked multipliers that doesn't mean it will give you the highest overclock, and often times it does not. It makes it much easier to get the best overclock for sure, but it still takes tweaking the rest of the system to get the best.

I posted a few days ago a perfect example of this, when testing 4Ghz settings I had posted the following results...

200*20x = stable for 10% of wPrime 1024m test
300*13.5x = stable for 20% of wPrime 1024m test
250*16x = stable for 87% of wPrime 1024m test (even after running for 10 mins normal usage prior to testing)

All of those runs were using 1.53v and -2% ACC on cores 2/3, but only one of them was stable enough to do anything with. Most people would think that the run that would prove EASILY the most stable would be the one where the cpu multiplier was the only thing raised...but they would be very very wrong.

I'm very curious to see what your system can do when you leave the stock multiplier and just up the bus speed. Of course keep the ram, northbridge, and ht link as close to stock as possible. Run it with normal ram timings (5-5-5 2T with at least stock volts), don't raise the ht voltage, dont' raise the northbridge voltage, don't drop their speeds down super low (which would cause problems depending on cpu speed).

After I know that (with this specific board not a previous boards ability which right now won't help us) we can try to go further, and see what we're able to come up with.

First things first try that LinX test again, but use All the ram this time for 15 runs and get us a screen (temps included if possible). 

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

alright give me a few minutes to get linx up and set and i only used the high test because it used 2070mb out of the 2080mb i had avaible but the main issue is no matter WHAT settings i use the board will NOT post past 3400mhz CPU 2000mhz NB as in no signal to the monitors nothing zing nadda anyway ill load K10 stat and get started on 3600mhz and ill run a all ram usage etc etc

first run will be 15 runs at my max bootable settings 3400mhz 2000mhz NB 1800mhz HT


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2010)

*The little board that could!*



Chicken Patty said:


> Glad the board is doing you good Kei   When you getting the heatsinks for the MOSFETS?



Don't know yet, but I'm thinking of ordering either today or tomorrow depending on my other plans for the day. I want to do it super soon though because this board has me FLOORED at what it can do so far!!!

I ran the SuperPi 1M, 2M, 4M, and 8M tests on my weakest cpu core (#2) and passed them all with flying colors. Crazy enough I even ran the 16M test and made it to within just a couple iterations (and I mean like 3 left to go) before I finally got an error. I ran all of those tests back to back without having more than a 5 seconds rest time in between.

Did I mention that it was at 4Ghz @ 1.440v?  I'm talking 4Ghz 1.440v BOOTING FROM THE BIOS, not doing individual core tests...the whole system was running 4Ghz on a PII 955 *C2*!!!! 

I did have to add -2% ACC on only core 2 in order to get it to work flawlessly. If I added the -2% to any other core it wouldn't boot so I now have to find out what level of ACC (if any) I need for the other cores as well as the proper new amount for core 2.

They REALLY don't make budget boards like they used to! How can an $80 board do so ridiculously well using AIR cooling before even the 25hour curing period is complete on my thermal paste. 

I did have to change the bios from version F4 to F2 because for whatever reason using the F4 bios would not allow me to change the Northbridge voltage and that simply won't do! It would allow you to adjust it I mean, but it wouldn't actually apply those settings when you booted.

It looks like I'll be in need of a little more cpu/nb voltage in order to get the super high clocks (2.8-3.xGhz) stable compared to the 790GX board, but it's not that big of a deal. This board is able to get the ram up to it's rated speed though which is pretty sweet! I can't run 1T at that speed, but it's not rated to do that anyway so it's no loss/foul. I could run up to 1800Mhz+ with 1T though which is pretty staggering. Sadly it looks as though my super tight timings went away with that other board because I can't get 1333Mhz cas6 to boot just yet. 1600Mhz cas7 won't boot either using the 1600Mhz divider though I haven't tried using the lower divider and clocking up yet. I had to do that with the other board too in order to get cas7 1600Mhz.

Screenshots below...bask in the awesome!

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

alright i got the run finished





thats my max bootable setting 3400mhz at 1.375 CPU volts 1.2volts NB at 2000mhz both up from 3000mhz and 1800mhz respectively


and so its clear i ran 2 15 runs so 30 runs total to dbl check thus why it took so damn long  wanted to make damn sure it was stable 

this also happens to be the only overclock in which i do not get the DCOM or Plug and Play errors


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks, but did you do the run at the highest setting you said was stable during LinX (3.6Ghz I believe you said using K10stat). I'd really like to see THAT run more than any of them.

Also did you try to clock the processor using default multiplier and just using the bus speed like I asked? If not can you do that next before running the 3.6Ghz K10stat stress test?

I'll keep checking back every so often to see if you've posted anything.

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

ill do my max run in k10stat now and post back the results and im already oced via the BIOS at the above so the above settings are bio friendly if you will  ill up the clocks as high as i can get them LinX stable right now tho via Multi


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok, this sucks. This Athlon X3 will not unlock anymore, I don't know WTF happened. It was working perfectly last night and now today it won't unlock no matter what voltage I give it .


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ill do my max run in k10stat now and post back the results and im already oced via the BIOS at the above so the above settings are bio friendly if you will  ill up the clocks as high as i can get them LinX stable right now tho via Multi



I actually want you to clock using the BUS SPEED not the multiplier. Leave the multi at the stock 15.0x and just up the bus speed until it's no longer stable to boot into windows and let me know what you end up with (screenshot would be awesome).

Make sure to keep everything else running as close to it's stock level as you can, and they should ALL still be in stock voltages as well. The only thing to raise is the bus speed, and maybe the processor volts but ONLY after you've come to a point that you can't get any further on the stock voltages. 

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

i dont think you seem to understand kei i could do that but at the same time it means im going to have to pull stuff out and pull the batter out multiple times usually no big issue but my motherboard does not have a cmos clear button nor does it auto recover from a bad overclock which means if it fails to boot and it will with automatically require me to pull off side fan unhook fan connectors remove the gpus and pull the batter rinse repeat usually i wouldnt mind doing this but its a giant pain the ass to test bus speed but ill give it a shot i suppose 

granted i know were trying to see which way works best all fine and dandy but its a giant pain in the ass when i KNOW a setting is stable but wont boot at all which is whats pissing me off example below also from the looks i should be able to drop the volts again and it will take more then 1.46 volts to get 3700 i think ill need at least 1.5 to 3700-800 if im lucky maybe more if i head the regular way but i suppose ill break down and reset to stock and try the FSB ill set the HT and NB back to 8x and and ill set the ram to 667mhz 55515 and then go from there

eitherway heres linX stable 3600mhz


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

alright so i wasnt able to get into windows past 220fsb before i BSOD just before the login screen so i decided to dig around a bit and disable a few things in the bios namely i turned off the bios save to HDD feature and few other small things reorganized boot order and viola after doing that i was able to boot in at 230 (increments of 5mhz at stock volts current im trying 240fsb at 1,375 up .25 volts with the same settings it seems for some reasons the bios back up to the HDD or whatever is borked for some reason eitherway with it turned off ive gained immense FSB ocing at lower volts with improved stability since shutting that off but it makes me wonder is my APPROVED bios buggy or is my board semi faulty ..... im gonna keep looking into it 

currently testing 3600mhz CPU 1920mhz HT 1920mhz NB 800mhz exact ram will update with my finding 

on a side note while shutting off the bios save to HDD feature improved my stability with FSB clocking it DID NOT increase multiplier overclocking

note once i pass linX ill try GTA IV again to see if i get the DCOM and plug and play errors before i start jumping for joy  but there is one huge improved ment kei 

before 3400mhz multi over clock was my max still is with the multiplier 

and 3300mhz was my max with FSB even with voltage bump before HDD bios save feature disabled

so the above max bootable overclock after futzing around and using your FSB raising first ive hit a new high for a bootable FSB


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2010)

I will have to mess with my CPU and see what I can get. The highest I recall booting FSB was 260 but I think I got more. 14x260 I believe once I get off work I will mess with it. I did notice that my CPU didnt like the multi higher than 18 for sure. Will post my testing. 3.6 is what I have it running at now with 2600 NB and 2000 HT.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

well 240x15 was a no go at 1.375 stable till windows failed stress test trying 1.4volts now with linX to see what happens because getting stable at this points not so hard its the test where i try to run a game and windows throws a fit that becomes the real problem

1.375 failed

1.4 failed

1.425 testing  15x240 after this im going to up the multiplier by 1 and see how high the FSB can go and hope to hit 3.8 which should land me at 60'c max for 100% usage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

Kei said:


> Don't know yet, but I'm thinking of ordering either today or tomorrow depending on my other plans for the day. I want to do it super soon though because this board has me FLOORED at what it can do so far!!!
> 
> I ran the SuperPi 1M, 2M, 4M, and 8M tests on my weakest cpu core (#2) and passed them all with flying colors. Crazy enough I even ran the 16M test and made it to within just a couple iterations (and I mean like 3 left to go) before I finally got an error. I ran all of those tests back to back without having more than a 5 seconds rest time in between.
> 
> ...



Well, I see the only loss so far with this board is the timings, but even the RAM can run at rated speed.  For a $80 board I'm truly impressed to say the least.  YOu should really order the MOSFET cooler when you can, keeping those puppies sooner I would love to see what your setup can do on such a good budget board.

I am getting around hopefully to some NB clocking tonight.  I found my max for now on the CPU is 3.8 GHz stock voltage since I crunch 24/7, in the day it get warm in my room so I'm playing it safe till I get the H50.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

good luck CP i wish u luck my next board definitely wont be a Gigabyte board thats for sure

finally LinX stable at 3600 1920HT 1920NB getting ready for the real test GTA IV and to see if i get a DCOM or Plug and Play error or just plain crash

will post stable screenshot in a few minutes current enjoying a some pizza and a coke mmm dinner never sounded so good

noticed a system hang so i fired up linX to be sure and low and behold it failed on run 3 out of 5 the 2nd time around seems i need another small voltage bump guess ill need 1.45 volts to get 3.6stable

testing for stability thought i had it ran GTA IV and got the Plug and PLay error so starting from scratch again


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2010)

This is as stable as shes gonna get


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> good luck CP i wish u luck my next board definitely wont be a Gigabyte board thats for sure
> 
> finally LinX stable at 3600 1920HT 1920NB getting ready for the real test GTA IV and to see if i get a DCOM or Plug and Play error or just plain crash
> 
> ...



I cranked up the NB to 2.6 GHz @ 1.3v.  So far so good.  I will push for 2.8 GHz at same voltage and see how it does.  So far.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

damn it i was i was on AM3 with a 965  wheres my winning lotto # lol still testing stability


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> damn it i was i was on AM3 with a 965  wheres my winning lotto # lol still testing stability



Any luck with the testing?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

so far i can boot at 3600mhz 2160 HT 2160NB at 1.45volts which seems excessive on this board but then again i couldnt boot past 3.4 with multi and suprising enough turning OFF the save bios to HDD allowed me to overclock via FSB to the 3600mhz etc etc  anyway linX is at 11/15 right now last run at 3520 (multi / fsb was testing it to see if it would work) failed i got a Plug and Play error so no go so while i can boot at 3.6 etc im pretty damn sure im just gonna be fucking dissapointed again real soon 

and once again even at 1.45 FUCKING VOLTS it fails at 12 /15 2nd god damn time in a row im ready to rip the guts of this rig out and stomp on them till there pretty little pieces

im going to try K10 stat to force 1.475 volts to see if i can get 3600 100% stable


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Plug n Play has DCOM as its dependency. There's a whole swag of features that are dependent on DCOM, so if DCOM fails, these most likely will fail too.
DCOM is so important to Windows, that even in safe mode, DCOM is not disabled.
It failing is still an indication of instability. Again, these testbenches may not completely show this, as they may never make a call upon anything DCOM related, which normal would show (like running GTA IV).


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is as stable as shes gonna get
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/Pestpii.jpg



Nice clock brandon!
It's fully stable tlike that?
BTW, you should be able to run the NB @ 2.8 (1.3v), making sure you leave HT at 2000 (or close enough to it)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> so far i can boot at 3600mhz 2160 HT 2160NB at 1.45volts which seems excessive on this board but then again i couldnt boot past 3.4 with multi and suprising enough turning OFF the save bios to HDD allowed me to overclock via FSB to the 3600mhz etc etc  anyway linX is at 11/15 right now last run at 3520 (multi / fsb was testing it to see if it would work) failed i got a Plug and Play error so no go so while i can boot at 3.6 etc im pretty damn sure im just gonna be fucking dissapointed again real soon
> 
> and once again even at 1.45 FUCKING VOLTS it fails at 12 /15 2nd god damn time in a row im ready to rip the guts of this rig out and stomp on them till there pretty little pieces
> 
> im going to try K10 stat to force 1.475 volts to see if i can get 3600 100% stable



1.475 should do it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

well according to erocker hes only seen it TWICE before and told me its my monitors  or something with there OSD or whatever all i know if i seriously want to destroy this rig at this point the $2000 ive spent i wouldnt even give to shits about as long as i could unload a few clips into it with an AK47 id be content

worst part is if i give this rig to someone else to overclock BINGO not a god damn issue example P O S PC gave him my asrock board that took this 940be to 4ghz in the first week at 1,55 ish volts (it fluctuated alot) then after backing down i started getting the error and its continued to this day with multiple frigging tries


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Fatal said:


> I will have to mess with my CPU and see what I can get. The highest I recall booting FSB was 260 but I think I got more. 14x260 I believe once I get off work I will mess with it. I did notice that my CPU didnt like the multi higher than 18 for sure. Will post my testing. 3.6 is what I have it running at now with 2600 NB and 2000 HT.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100114/Capture001709.jpeg



I suggest you manually set HT back to 2000 (or as close as you can) and just up NB. Start with 2.6 @ 1.3v and test. If that's OK, try it at 2.8.
I know what you wrote, but the pics show a different read-out


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

im not even using multiplier anymore any multiplier / fsb overclock immediatly gets an error in LinX even 3520 at 1.45 volts wouldnt pass


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well according to erocker hes only seen it TWICE before and told me its my monitors  or something with there OSD or whatever all i know if i seriously want to destroy this rig at this point the $2000 ive spent i wouldnt even give to shits about as long as i could unload a few clips into it with an AK47 id be content



That's most certainly a possibility, and one I saw you tried to fix already.
The other reasons are a borked DCOM (unlikely in your case), or a required update missing, as one of features dependent on DCOM, no longer matches DCOM properly (makes a spurious call on DCOM). Hence my suggestion of the platform update, as this updates many related issues.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Ok, this sucks. This Athlon X3 will not unlock anymore, I don't know WTF happened. It was working perfectly last night and now today it won't unlock no matter what voltage I give it .



Have you checked to make sure none of the settings have changed?
I know my BIOS will sometimes randomly reset the RAM timings if it's been off for a while. Not a biggie, but annoying nonetheless..
I try to not turn my computer off for various reasons and that is one of them


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 15, 2010)

I managed to unlock it again but I have to lower the NB and HT link down to 1Ghz. I also had to raise the CPU voltage to 1.4v and the CPU-NB voltage to 1.3v just for it to post and get into windows. But when I open firefox or something it just freezes and no amount of voltage will remedy it. I'm thinking the L3 is F'd up.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

ram timings set manually the gigabyte bios had my ram running slightly tigher
55513 etc instead of 555 15 i changed that updated voltages and once again im running linX hoping to pass 12/15


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I managed to unlock it again but I have to lower the NB and HT link down to 1Ghz. I also had to raise the CPU voltage to 1.4v and the CPU-NB voltage to 1.3v just for it to post and get into windows. But when I open firefox or something it just freezes and no amount of voltage will remedy it. I'm thinking the L3 is F'd up.



So even at your current settings, FF will freeze?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ram timings set manually the gigabyte bios had my ram running slightly tigher
> 55513 etc instead of 555 15 i changed that updated voltages and once again im running linX hoping to pass 12/15



Good luck mate!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

ill need it because if this dosent work the entire family is going to wake up to all hell breaking loose in this room and the entire case with 5850s hdds u name it is going straight into the snowbank where since i dont own the ak ill grab the 357 and blow giant holes all through the damn thing


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ill need it because if this dosent work the entire family is going to wake up to all hell breaking loose in this room and the entire case with 5850s hdds u name it is going straight into the snowbank where since i dont own the ak ill grab the 357 and blow giant holes all through the damn thing




You sure that will fix the problem? 
Send those 5850's my way if you're going to do that mate 

It's just a hitch mate


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

I finally got a 3GHz NB speed.

This NB thing is really confusing me on how and what it likes 
But any way here it is


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

someone just send me a god damned 965 and a am3 790gx board so i can put this all behind me

fucking failed at 9 runs this 9 god damn runs are you KIDDING ME that fucking does it


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I finally got a 3GHz NB speed.
> 
> This NB thing is really confusing me on how and what it likes
> But any way here it is
> ...



will that ram cas6 at that speed?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

well i now need a new 2ndary keyboard and a new set of 2.1 speakers for my ps3 setup as well as as some paneling to replace a hole in my wall

the family stopped me after i got the hole in the wall and was grabbing the rig  got to admit tho i feel alot better  still there has to be someway to get 3600mhz stable there HAS to


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i now need a new 2ndary keyboard and a new set of 2.1 speakers for my ps3 setup as well as as some paneling to replace a hole in my wall



OK.. what did you do?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I finally got a 3GHz NB speed.
> 
> This NB thing is really confusing me on how and what it likes
> But any way here it is
> ...



Nice!
Must try that myself actually..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

well i grabbed the 2.1 speaker ripped them out and ripped the cords out of the back of the satelite speakers i can probably repair them if i tear them down the subwoofer tho yea that needs a new box now the hole in wall is from the subwoofer connecting with the wall breaking out a weak section of paneling the keyboard i smashed straight down with my fist cracking the board up the middle


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

cdawall said:


> will that ram cas6 at that speed?


Nope, the best it will do is 7 but give me a bit and I'll check under stock settings.... Im onto something that's going to blow Kei's sock's off hahah


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

back on the question for better clocks does anyone think using ACC set to auto would give me that last bit to be stable at 3600mhz??


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i grabbed the 2.1 speaker ripped them out and ripped the cords out of the back of the satelite speakers i can probably repair them if i tear them down the subwoofer tho yea that needs a new box now the hole in wall is from the subwoofer connecting with the wall breaking out a weak section of paneling the keyboard i smashed straight down with my fist cracking the board up the middle



LOL!
Temper temper!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

well lets just say little sleep
 ive been at this ALL DAY from about 3 am this morning when i couldnt sleep till now and i still havent gotten ANYWHERE

granted it probably wasnt the best idea to attempt this when still sick and lacking proper sleep


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> back on the question for better clocks does anyone think using ACC set to auto would give me that last bit to be stable at 3600mhz??



That's all I use, but that's mainly because my mobo will only allow a max OC based on the weakest core automatically.
My 965 is unlikely to ever run stable at 4GHz, unless I manually tackle the ACC function in the same fashion Kei has.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

Kei said:


> Got curious to see what kinda latency 1700Mhz 7-7-6 1T would get me. Just ridiculousness...I love it! I'm pretty sure I could find a better setting still, but this was the first one that popped into my mind before heading off to bed.
> 
> Kei


Nice run Kei! 

But check this shit out, Im running 3GHz NB speed at lower cpu clocks but 1600MHz ram setting's and same timings


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I finally got a 3GHz NB speed.
> 
> This NB thing is really confusing me on how and what it likes
> But any way here it is
> ...



You could try 6-6-6-16-23, although you may need to relax the 16 a bit..
Still, that's very decent indeed, especially considering you're running it 1600MHz!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

i dont want 4ghz i want 3.8ghz i was able to get it before on the asrock board granted dcom was still and issue but OCCT stable 2 hours PRIME stable 24 hrs long as i didnt load a god damn game i could fold @ home i could 3d graphic work im thinking its the god damn ATI drivers creating the DCOM issue to be brutally honest

3.8ghz is doable i know it is my computer it just being a cold hearted witch i swear if i sent this damn thing to Kei he would have it at 4ghz (it would run hella hot) but it could do it


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i dont want 4ghz i want 3.8ghz i was able to get it before on the asrock board granted dcom was still and issue but OCCT stable 2 hours PRIME stable 24 hrs long as i didnt load a god damn game i could fold @ home i could 3d graphic work im thinking its the god damn ATI drivers creating the DCOM issue to be brutally honest
> 
> 3.8ghz is doable i know it is my computer it just being a cold hearted witch i swear if i sent this damn thing to Kei he would have it at 4ghz (it would run hella hot) but it could do it



Have you installed the Platform Update yet?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> You could try 6-6-6-16-23, although you may need to relax the 16 a bit..
> Still, that's very decent indeed, especially considering you're running it 1600MHz!


let me go and save this setting in the bios and run what your asking at stock cpu settings but 1600MHz ram speed.... brb


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

yup said it did NOT apply to my system go figure i need to get a new rig in here before i seriously break this one


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yup said it did NOT apply to my system go figure i need to get a new rig in here before i seriously break this one



Did not apply?
Hmm..
Are you running SP2 or just SP1?
Because it requires SP2..


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> let me go and save this setting in the bios and run what your asking at stock cpu settings but 1600MHz ram speed.... brb



Good luck!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

VIsta 64bit SP2


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nope, the best it will do is 7 but give me a bit and I'll check under stock settings.... Im onto something that's going to blow Kei's sock's off hahah



but the real question is will it blow my socks off?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

hey cd how do u acquire an ES? i kinda want to try my hand at a Thuban even if its .00000000000000000000001%  anything to get away from this 940be

seems your going to keep the secret locked away eh? ah well never hurts to ask


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

cdawall said:


> but the real question is will it blow my socks off?



Do you have an Everest screenie for what you're running atm?
I'm curious


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Good luck!


Nope it wouldnt boot...
6.6.6.16.23 fail
6.6.7 fail
6.7.7 fail
7.6.6 fail
It likes
7.7.6.15.25 at stock 1.65v's up to 1800MHz

It's my first DDR3 buy but I think it's working really well for me


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

cdawall said:


> but the real question is will it blow my socks off?


I doubt it CD 
Your the master here. You tell me if it passes?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

I just tried upping the bus speed to 201 and for some strange reason the NB drops down to 2000MHZ.....I drop it back to 200mhz and it's back to the 3GHz.... Is 3000MHz the top this mobo will run?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nope it wouldnt boot...
> 6.6.6.16.23 fail
> 6.6.7 fail
> 6.7.7 fail
> ...


That's still very good indeed. I'd certainly be happy with that 



fullinfusion said:


> I just tried upping the bus speed to 201 and for some strange reason the NB drops down to 2000MHZ.....I drop it back to 200mhz and it's back to the 3GHz.... Is 3000MHz the top this mobo will run?


It _might_ be a limitation of the board. Can you manually force it to 3000 with the FSB at 201?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> That's still very good indeed. I'd certainly be happy with that
> 
> 
> It _might_ be a limitation of the board. Can you manually force it to 3000 with the FSB at 201?


Thank you, that means a lot bro! 
And yes I can set it wayyyyyyyy up.... 32,34,36K........ 
It's the CrossHair III mobo so unless it's just playing the BIOS UPDATING waiting game I don't know.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

I like your score, because mine:






looks very suckful compared to it 

Until I get a decent CPU cooler, I cannot really do any serious OCing.
Once I do, though, I'll be attempting far braver settings than I currently can


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

retesting 3600mhz CPU 2160 NB and 1960 HT with ACC set to AUTO


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> retesting 3600mhz CPU 2160 NB and 1960 HT with ACC set to AUTO



Good luck mate.
Keep the family nearby, just in case it doesn't go to plan


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hey cd how do u acquire an ES? i kinda want to try my hand at a Thuban even if its .00000000000000000000001%  anything to get away from this 940be
> 
> seems your going to keep the secret locked away eh? ah well never hurts to ask



can't really say anything my secret is a secret one



fullinfusion said:


> I doubt it CD
> Your the master here. You tell me if it passes?



it does pass its quite good



jjFarking said:


> Do you have an Everest screenie for what you're running atm?
> I'm curious




i might get one in feb. this is all i'm running right now i'm enlisted in the AF and my desktop is back in home


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

bah u just dont want to share the ES chips its cool its cool


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

cdawall said:


> can't really say anything my secret is a secret one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming from the Master I thank you CD

Im thinking of mabey trading these sticks off but I'm unclear on what will be better for the price.... any suggestions?
When you expected to be back in the lair CD?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> bah u just dont want to share the ES chips its cool its cool


Him share? hell, he sells them in the F/S threads all the time bro.
Ya just gotta watch and be the first to buy haha.... Lord knows I was slow haha
Plus CD always and I mean ALWAYS shows what he's running ATM 
It just keeps the rest of us on our toes


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

well my ass is broke broke but i just heard that coast guard will pay off all my loans if i sign up for 4 years so its an option at least to get me out from under the 80k debt i have 

and guess what IT WORKED LIN X STABLE WOOOT WOOOT now the true test will it pass GTA IV or will get i the god damned DCOM error or Plug and PLay error which will it be any takers on  a bet


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well my ass is broke broke but i just heard that coast guard will pay off all my loans if i sign up for 4 years so its an option at least to get me out from under the 80k debt i have
> 
> and guess what IT WORKED LIN X STABLE WOOOT WOOOT now the true test will it pass GTA IV or will get i the god damned DCOM error or Plug and PLay error which will it be any takers on  a bet



PnP is dependent on DCOM, so if PnP errors out, it's because DCOM borked


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

urgh the only question is how the hell do i fix it no one seems to have an answer anwhere its all heresay no one has a damn clue


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

testing GTA IV right now lets see what happens shall we?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> testing GTA IV right now lets see what happens shall we?



Good luck mate 

BTW, you wouldn't happen to be using MediaMonkey?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

nope not at all never even heard of it and hold on a sec im getting a post of all settings results etc etc






there we go thats what i got

now to test GTA IV i bet $1 since its all i have now that it will get a Plug and Play error or DCOM error


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nope not at all never even heard of it and hold on a sec im getting a post of all settings results etc etc
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/benchs.jpg
> 
> there we go thats what i got



That's not bad, except for the horrible RAM latency 


Question: in events viewer, can you tell me what DCOM error codes you have?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

theres never an error code and surprisingly the DCOM error isnt listed in the event view at all ever nor is Plug and Play thats also something thats confusing me and its DDR2 and its not running at awesome timings it was cheapo $39 4gig kit back in march of 2009 so what do u expect XD 

never mind it shows 1 instance of the Plug and play after over 20 times its happened only once is it listed mixed it with a bunch of generic errors from CPUZ

Faulting application svchost.exe_PlugPlay, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module RPCRT4.dll, version 6.0.6002.18024, time stamp 0x49f05e53, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0000000000021bf7, process id 0x308, application start time 0x01ca9580cfc40214.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> theres never an error code and surprisingly the DCOM error isnt listed in the event view at all ever nor is Plug and Play thats also something thats confusing me and its DDR2 and its not running at awesome timings it was cheapo $39 4gig kit back in march of 2009 so what do u expect XD



Anytime an error occurs in Windows (any flavour), the events viewe should show the logged error. If there's no error, then, in theory, you don't have an error, or something's prohibiting Windows from logging the error.. Which is A Bad Thing™
:/

As far as the RAM's concerned.. you may be stuck with bad latency then


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> never mind it shows 1 instance of the Plug and play after over 20 times its happened only once is it listed mixed it with a bunch of generic errors from CPUZ
> 
> Faulting application svchost.exe_PlugPlay, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module RPCRT4.dll, version 6.0.6002.18024, time stamp 0x49f05e53, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0000000000021bf7, process id 0x308, application start time 0x01ca9580cfc40214.



Those appear to be memory related errors..
Hmm.. let me dig through some MSDN stuff..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

hold on i got more that may be of intrest

Faulting application NCPro_eng.exe, version 9.1.0.429, time stamp 0x3fb01c5d, faulting module iuser.dll, version 9.1.0.429, time stamp 0x3fb01b4a, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00014129, process id 0x11f4, application start time 0x01ca95635ece9df7.

Faulting application set85C6.tmp, version 9.1.0.429, time stamp 0x3fb01c5d, faulting module iuser.dll, version 9.1.0.429, time stamp 0x3fb01b4a, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00014129, process id 0xc20, application start time 0x01ca95621a7051a2.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hold on i got more that may be of intrest
> 
> Faulting application NCPro_eng.exe, version 9.1.0.429, time stamp 0x3fb01c5d, faulting module iuser.dll, version 9.1.0.429, time stamp 0x3fb01b4a, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00014129, process id 0x11f4, application start time 0x01ca95635ece9df7.
> 
> Faulting application set85C6.tmp, version 9.1.0.429, time stamp 0x3fb01c5d, faulting module iuser.dll, version 9.1.0.429, time stamp 0x3fb01b4a, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00014129, process id 0xc20, application start time 0x01ca95621a7051a2.



OK, on a quick check, that would seem like erocker was right to begin with.
Those errors appear to be linked to Samsung hardware, which means your monitor..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

yea but see the issue is if i swap to the acer the issue is STILL there we need to find an answer to this before i kill someone or something


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea but see the issue is if i swap to the acer the issue is STILL there we need to find an answer to this before i kill someone or something



Yeah, but that most likely is because the driver for the Samsung is still being loaded, so it's still active, even if the monitor isn't actively being used..
Try it without the Samsung monitor & uninstall the driver for it.
Reboot & see how you go


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

thats just it ive reinstalled the samsung driver ive used the default windows driver  im using a dual display setup and ive only had the samsung for about 2weeks the acer ive had forever and its always given me the same issue i dont know its fucking pissing me off thats for sure


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> thats just it ive reinstalled the samsung driver ive used the default windows driver  im using a dual display setup and ive only had the samsung for about 2weeks the acer ive had forever and its always given me the same issue i dont know its fucking pissing me off thats for sure



That's really odd 
What's the exact model number of both monitors?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

Samsung T260HD   http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001281

Acer AL2016W  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...121&cm_re=Acer_AL2016W-_-24-009-121-_-Product


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

did it again 60 seconds till shut down god damn it son of a rat bastard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, so far so good with NB at 2.6 GHz 1.3v.  Been up and crunching full load for over 4 hours.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

okay that does it we need to pool MORE minds here and get MORE ideas and figure out what the real issue is because i can run 3.4ghz 2ghz NB all damn day and DCOM dosent have an issue untill AFTER that points somethings screwing up somewhere and if we figure it out we can help THOUSANDS of users with the same issue and no answer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> okay that does it we need to pool MORE minds here and get MORE ideas and figure out what the real issue is because i can run 3.4ghz 2ghz NB all damn day and DCOM dosent have an issue untill AFTER that points somethings screwing up somewhere and if we figure it out we can help THOUSANDS of users with the same issue and no answer



Have you tried a fresh install of windows?  Does this error happen in safe mode?  Have you tried removing some accessories?  Sound card, etc?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> okay that does it we need to pool MORE minds here and get MORE ideas and figure out what the real issue is because i can run 3.4ghz 2ghz NB all damn day and DCOM dosent have an issue untill AFTER that points somethings screwing up somewhere and if we figure it out we can help THOUSANDS of users with the same issue and no answer



Have you tried the Samsung driver from HERE?

Might be the same as what you already have, but it might not


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

yup i think im screwed did all that work to get 3.6ghz stable for nothing i wasted almost 12 hours straight for nothing i could have gone out and shoveled snow gotten paid and gone to a strip club and get the treatment i deserve


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Have you tried a fresh install of windows?  Does this error happen in safe mode?  Have you tried removing some accessories?  Sound card, etc?



The error codes show it's a Samsung hardware related issue, which in his case is his monitor - something erocker already eluded to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> The error codes show it's a Samsung hardware related issue, which in his case is his monitor - something erocker already eluded to



Thanks bro, I honestly did not read all posts.  I was gone like two hours and you guys racked up four pages 


Hmmmm, weird.  I have never installed a driver for a monitor and they've worked fine.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bro, I honestly did not read all posts.  I was gone like two hours and you guys racked up four pages
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, weird.  I have never installed a driver for a monitor and they've worked fine.



Sorry about that 
It's just that that's the only thing holding him back. That, as well as the fact that that error shouldn't be there regardless.. It's not a good sign for longevity


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

ill put it this way CP ive had the same issue with both the Acer AL2016W which has NEVER had a driver installed hell a driver DOSENT EXIST for the monitor just color settings for windows

the samsung has a driver either way BOTH monitors have given me this very same issue 

to break it down this issue has appeared in over the course of 1 year on

2 different monitors

2 different Mobos

10 different windows installs on 2 different HDDS

with 3 different graphics cards

im ready to snap i already damaged the wall broke a 2.1 speaker set and demolished a keyboard and im about to hit that same wall all over again its already got 1 hole in it


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ill put it this way CP ive had the same issue with both the Acer AL2016W which has NEVER had a driver installed hell a driver DOSENT EXIST for the monitor just color settings for windows
> 
> the samsung has a driver either way BOTH monitors have given me this very same issue
> 
> ...



Additionally, it's the same Vista of yours, but it works fine for others.
Conclusion: you're cursed, my friend 

Or your CPU sux at higher speeds, causing these drivers to error out through DCOM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

Well after you guys just summed all this up for me I think it's just time to call it quits and load the last stable overclock that didn't produce these errors.  If all the above didn't fix the issue, I think it's just some sort of instability that maybe doesn't show on stress tests or something.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

thats just it tho ive had the cpu in other board and its oced fine heres the more techincally break down

2 mobos 1 asrock 1 gigabyte BOTH are AM2+ 790gx

10 installs on 3 hdds

1 samsung F1 1 samsung F3 1 westerndigital

thing is ive dropped the cpu into other boards to update them to use newer AM3 chips for other builds and its oced fine i dont know seems its just MY hardware 


btw that driver u sent me wants me to install Carabis driver updater to install it seems semi shady to me

and i know its not the vista disc or the optical drive i used a Vista ultimate key with my disc to install it on a friends desktop and overclocked his athlon II x4 from 2.8 to 3.6 stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

How is this?  I know the Memory part is horrible since it's only running DDR3-1066.  This RAM clocked way better with my i7.  Well it is a Tri Channel kit afterall


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> thats just it tho ive had the cpu in other board and its oced fine heres the more techincally break down
> 
> 2 mobos 1 asrock 1 gigabyte BOTH are AM2+ 790gx
> 
> ...




Ok, ummmmm, what monitors have you used on the other PC's where you have used your CPU?  The same monitors?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

not exactly but same manufacturere Acer or Samsung they tend to be the defacto units around here

it did work with a CRT i had tho but that thing was a monstrous 20inch unit


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> btw that driver u sent me wants me to install Carabis driver updater to install it seems semi shady to me



Crap. Sorry man, I didn't actually check the driver itself..
Best not to use it then :/


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> it did work with a CRT i had tho but that thing was a monstrous 20inch unit



Which means it has to be driver related to your monitor(s)..
Very odd indeed


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

i set them to generic PnP monitors let me reset and see what happens 

gonna restart did this manually throught Device manager so lets hope it works 

and for the record ive NEVER heard of an overclock screwing up a MONITOR DRIVER


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> not exactly but same manufacturere Acer or Samsung they tend to be the defacto units around here
> 
> it did work with a CRT i had tho but that thing was a monstrous 20inch unit



Maybe it's just your monitors?  What else can cause it?



I just found a interesting PDF with all the specs for my RAM.  Indeed they are rated at 1.5v.  It's the first search results.

http://www.google.com/search?q=nany...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How is this?  I know the Memory part is horrible since it's only running DDR3-1066.  This RAM clocked way better with my i7.  Well it is a Tri Channel kit afterall
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/Capture327.jpg



Should be able to tighten those timings a bit though.. Like 7-7-7-19-27 ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Should be able to tighten those timings a bit though.. Like 7-7-7-19-27 ?



Done 







SPD


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Done
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/Capture328.jpg
> 
> ...



Kewlies.. and the Everest result?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

alright im back in windows and ready to go gonna try GTA IV and see what happens but heres my issue CP

how can an overclock affect a monitor and JJ if we figure this out we need to hash out a write up of everything we tried and get it Sticked here at TPU because ive seen this issue many many times and it never gets resolved your the first person to help me try and track this to its source and fix it 

and btw way if its was caused by my overclocking why can i surf the net without issue why can i run benchmarks etc im still using the monitor so it shouldnt have any impact what so ever


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> alright im back in windows and ready to go gonna try GTA IV and see what happens but heres my issue CP
> 
> how can an overclock affect a monitor and JJ if we figure this out we need to hash out a write up of everything we tried and get it Sticked here at TPU because ive seen this issue many many times and it never gets resolved your the first person to help me try and track this to its source and fix it



LOL, that's a good idea.
But it needs to be fixed first 
Also, it may well be specific to Vista 64, as I've not seen this error in relation to Vista 32, or indeed even XP/Win7..

The reasons you can still surf the net, etc., is because of the way the monitor is interacted with. In a game, especially one as heavy as GTA IV, a number of things are required before the signal gets to the monitor. No testbench will ever do that (except for maybe 3DMark/Vantage, but those proggies are optimised for Intel/nVidia anyway), so the stress levels aren't the same..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

i have and it did it again be back in 2 mins god damn it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> alright im back in windows and ready to go gonna try GTA IV and see what happens but heres my issue CP
> 
> how can an overclock affect a monitor and JJ if we figure this out we need to hash out a write up of everything we tried and get it Sticked here at TPU because ive seen this issue many many times and it never gets resolved your the first person to help me try and track this to its source and fix it
> 
> and btw way if its was caused by my overclocking why can i surf the net without issue why can i run benchmarks etc im still using the monitor so it shouldnt have any impact what so ever



Here's my theory.  Maybe a dumb one, maybe a good one.  At this point however, any theory as valid as we are all looking like this right about now 

Even if stable in games, LinX, whatever you want to run.  The overclock, or the stress on the components might cause it.  It could be something as simple as the board having some sort of instability, causing a video driver or something to act up throwing a monitor error.  Maybe I didn't explain myself that well, but if I did I think it makes some sort of good sense LOL.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here's my theory.  Maybe a dumb one, maybe a good one.  At this point however, any theory as valid as we are all looking like this right about now
> 
> Even if stable in games, LinX, whatever you want to run.  The overclock, or the stress on the components might cause it.  It could be something as simple as the board having some sort of instability, causing a video driver or something to act up throwing a monitor error.  Maybe I didn't explain myself that well, but if I did I think it makes some sort of good sense LOL.



That was the first thought as well, but considering it doesn't happen when he uses a CRT, rather than his Samsung/Acer monitors, it means it's driver related, which throws a wobbly when he OCs over a certain amount (3500+). So, the drivers he's using are unstable at the higher speeds, meaning those drivers are flawed..
Or the way Vista handles them is..

Actually.. it could also be a slight incompatiblity with his RAM.. LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Kewlies.. and the Everest result?


You just missed it on the last page


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You just missed it on the last page
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/Capture327.jpg



Saw that.. wasn't sure that was with the tighter timings


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

im seriously about to give up on this this is almost enough to make me embrace a mac seriously i swore id rather chop off my fingers and use stubs to type with and sadly that might happen im going to contact samsung who will brush me aside then ill contact windows and they will do the same then ill start using stubs to type on a mac

also dropping ram to jedec 800mhz speeds didnt stop the issue nor did 667mhz do you think 1 stick of ram might possibly fix it?? could it be the ram ??? even if its rock stable .....

my only other though is someone give me a 965 that way i can oc the 400mhz max aloud and hit 3800mhz and be done with it thats another option lol


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im seriously about to give up on this this is almost enough to make me embrace a mac seriously i swore id rather chop off my fingers and use stubs to type with and sadly that might happen im going to contact samsung who will brush me aside then ill contact windows and they will do the same then ill start using stubs to type on a mac



Just out of curiosity.. is there a chance you can use a diff brand of RAM?
Like I mentioned earlier, some of those errors were actually memory related..
Minor compatibility issue maybe (seeing how G.Skill isn't on the Vendor's QVL for your mobo)?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

well as far as i know QVL shouldnt matter as the sticks SPD timings are the Jedec default for 800mhz and they werent in my Asrock QVL either  and no i dont have ram to try sadly which is another kick in the nuts

note there also only 2 sticks which means far less strain then 4 sticks and ive had 4 sticks of this gskill run in this mobo before same with the asrock board preceding it and they were fine once again and my current overclock has my ram settings at EXACTLY 800mhz


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well as far as i know QVL shouldnt matter as the sticks SPD timings are the Jedec default for 800mhz and they werent in my Asrock QVL either  and no i dont have ram to try sadly which is another kick in the nuts



Well, _not_ being on the QVL doesn't guarantee it _won't_ work, but being on it guarantees that it _will_ work..

Try your luck with 1 stick, for sure. It can't do any worse than what you have now, can it?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Well, _not_ being on the QVL doesn't guarantee it _won't_ work, but being on it guarantees that it _will_ work..
> 
> Try your luck with 1 stick, for sure. It can't do any worse than what you have now, can it?



Wait.. you're on 64-bit.. Vista might throw a wobbly on just 2GB..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

true enough ill try 1 stick 

and i do believe its time i find a rich friend or a sugar mama because the hospital builds for my mental anguish are going to be immense how is it even possible for a piece of fucking silcon and PCB to cause me so much pain in the frontal lobe

ive got my vista installed fairly streamlined anything that isnt important is off namely gadgets etc uses about 1.3gigs on average at startup so it should be okay just slow as molasses


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> true enough ill try 1 stick
> 
> and i do believe its time i find a rich friend or a sugar mama because the hospital builds for my mental anguish are going to be immense how is it even possible for a piece of fucking silcon and PCB to cause me so much pain in the frontal lobe



You're a sensitive guy?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

more like sick / tired / pissed and its adding up but maybe i am i dont know id have to ask the woman her opinion on the matter

anyway going to try 1 stick  ,,,,


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> more like sick / tired / pissed and its adding up but maybe i am i dont know id have to ask the woman her opinion on the matter
> 
> anyway going to try 1 stick  ,,,,



Good luck mate!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

1 stick failed going to swap the sticks and try again damn it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

trying again with the other stick


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

well that failed miserable i give up the only way to fix the error is out of my price range id literally have to sell half of everything i currently own to try and trace it down thanks for trying guys but i think we are out of options because i know for a fact reinstalling windows wont fix the issue ive been there done that

so unless erocker knows something i dont id say once again ive been F'd in the A as per the usual


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well that failed miserable i give up the only way to fix the error is out of my price range id literally have to sell half of everything i currently own to try and trace it down thanks for trying guys but i think we are out of options because i know for a fact reinstalling windows wont fix the issue ive been there done that
> 
> so unless erocker knows something i dont id say once again ive been F'd in the A as per the usual



I dunno mate.. Kinda running out of options myself, unless there's a driver update available somewhere that fixes the whole issue, or you can borrow a diff brand of RAM to see if that's what causes the problem..


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nope, the best it will do is 7 but give me a bit and I'll check under stock settings.... Im onto something that's going to blow Kei's sock's off hahah



Sweet, but I never took my ram above stock voltage (1.65v) so I'm working on something for you too. 

I can't WAIT for my mosfet cooler to get here (CP I ordered it today so maybe Saturday, if not Monday) so I can see what this board can REALLY do already! It's got me thinking crazy thoughts with it's willingness to run 4Ghz without nosebleed voltages on air cooling.

But yea...I'm working on something that'll hopefully be able to blow my best Everest run into the weeds. 



Chicken Patty said:


> Done
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/Capture328.jpg
> 
> ...



Can you get them any tighter than that...what volts are you rockin with those timings? It would really help if you could get cas6 to run, if not oh well but it would be sweet.

I almost feel guilty posting my latest 'takin it easy' results with this board...screenshots below to see what this ram can do when you give it 0.1v over stock (1.65-->1.75v). I'm still in shock really...and this isn't the highest I was able to go before it needs another bump in volts. I haven't tried to optimize timings just put up 8-8-8-24-32 to see what would happen. 

Kei

(remember the ram is rated stock 1866Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

so anyone looking for a samsung T260HD and  a PS3 80gig with 1 year doesnt matter what happens it gets replaced warranty with Demons Souls and MSG 4 ??


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> so anyone looking for a samsung T260HD and  a PS3 80gig with 1 year doesnt matter what happens it gets replaced warranty with Demons Souls and MSG 4 ??



LOL!
Actually.. wouldn't mind that monitor.. But you're too far away mate


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Kei said:


> Sweet, but I never took my ram above stock voltage (1.65v) so I'm working on something for you too.
> 
> I can't WAIT for my mosfet cooler to get here (CP I ordered it today so maybe Saturday, if not Monday) so I can see what this board can REALLY do already! It's got me thinking crazy thoughts with it's willingness to run 4Ghz without nosebleed voltages on air cooling.
> 
> ...



Those results look OK, but.. they're bettered by mine (runnnig at 1333)..
You've got some tweaking to do!


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Those results look OK, but.. they're bettered by mine (runnnig at 1333)..
> You've got some tweaking to do!



Absolutely I do, I can't stress this board yet since it doesn't have any mosfet cooling stock. All of the results I've posted for this board so far are taking it very easy so I don't risk any injury to the board. There are by no means the max I can do yet.  

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

i dont want to sell it but what else can i do to get the issue resolved ill need a new cpu ram and motherboard and start all over from scratch i cant sell a CPU mobo and ram in my rig that i cant replace as i only have 1 rig im sure as hell not going to win any contests or lottos and my souls only got 1 thing going for it a swift ride on the expression train to hell. 

right now my computer is like my ex a clingy self rightous bitch that wont let go i still love it but i hate i want it gone but i cant part with it its like my dicks in the vise and im the one turning the handle the only question i ask myself is when does it stop   i need a drink a really stiff one and theres no booze here and its rather sad that untill my booze + sickness fiasco where i tried to drink my flu away and failed i had been sober for 4 months  one hell of a way to fall of the train who wants to get smashed say I


*I*


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Kei said:


> Absolutely I do, I can't stress this board yet since it doesn't have any mosfet cooling stock. All of the results I've posted for this board so far are taking it very easy so I don't risk any injury to the board. There are by no means the max I can do yet.
> 
> Kei



I shall await your proper benchies eagerly then


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i dont want to sell it but what else can i do to get the issue resolved ill need a new cpu ram and motherboard and start all over from scratch i cant sell a CPU mobo and ram in my rig that i cant replace as i only have 1 rig im sure as hell not going to win any contests or lottos and my souls only got 1 thing going for it a swift ride on the expression train to hell.
> 
> right now my computer is like my ex a clingy self rightous bitch that wont let go i still love it but i hate i want it gone but i cant part with it its like my dicks in the vise and im the one turning the handle the only question i ask myself is when does it stop   i need a drink a really stiff one and theres no booze here and its rather sad that untill my booze + sickness fiasco where i tried to drink my flu away and failed i had been sober for 4 months  one hell of a way to fall of the train who wants to get smashed say I
> 
> ...



LOL!
Look, I'm sure there's a solution to the problem out there somewhere.. Just gotta find it, that's all 
I'll continue traipsing around the web for a solution, one way or another. I'll keep sticky-beaking around MSDN as well, just in case.

I still say that it might be worth a shot borrowing diff RAM off a mate or something, just in case..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL no one i know uses DDR2 lol there all using old rigs with DDR1 or DDR3 now as ive updated them to new builds roflol i guess i screwed myself so to speak on that but oh well ive only myself to blame in retrospect


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> I shall await your proper benchies eagerly then



I'm hoping the mosfet cooler will be here Saturday, if it's not then I have to wait until Monday to get it. Either way I'm super anxious to finally get that thing and get on with the show. This board even taking it easy has impressed me beyond belief! Who would've thought an $80 brand new "budget" motherboard would be able to hit 4Ghz without breaking a sweat or stressing itself...with and AIR cooled cpu!

Kei


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

On that note, I might go and do some tweaking myself.. Even though ambient temps are about 34c..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Saw that.. wasn't sure that was with the tighter timings



No problem 



Kei said:


> Sweet, but I never took my ram above stock voltage (1.65v) so I'm working on something for you too.
> 
> I can't WAIT for my mosfet cooler to get here (CP I ordered it today so maybe Saturday, if not Monday) so I can see what this board can REALLY do already! It's got me thinking crazy thoughts with it's willingness to run 4Ghz without nosebleed voltages on air cooling.
> 
> ...



I'll try to go tighter on the timings tomorrow.  I wanted to leave them like that because once I get my NB to 2800 MHz I was going to try and tweak the RAM.  Maybe get them to run DDR3-1333 at these timings.  That would be sweet.  They will stay very very cool as I have the RAM cooler on them now .  Can't wait for your MOSFET cooler to come in.  Wanna see what that baby can do 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> so anyone looking for a samsung T260HD and  a PS3 80gig with 1 year doesnt matter what happens it gets replaced warranty with Demons Souls and MSG 4 ??



PM


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

well i checked the temp outside and theres no way im walking the 7 miles to the store to get booze no way no how


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i checked the temp outside and theres no way im walking the 7 miles to the store to get booze no way no how



What's the temps outside like?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, I figured why my temps were a little higher than normal.  Since it has been pretty cool these days we have had the A/C off.  Sure downstairs you are fine because the cold outside will keep it cool.  But when you get upstairs to my room with two rigs crunching all day and no A/C to help cool, it just simply gets hot.  Well today that temps are back up a bit and are actually rather pleasing (60-65ºF) I turned on the A/C and guess what.

Load temps went from 54-55ºc to 48ºc.  I was just not noticing since it was cold outside, but was hot in my room.  Since I knew it was cold I guess it was a mental thing.  Now that the A/C is on and the room temp dropped a bit everything seems fine and dandy 

Here you go:


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

its 22'f out with wind chill and winds are hitting up to 10mph roundtrip walk to get booze is 14miles so yea not worth it at all


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its 22'f out with wind chill and winds are hitting up to 10mph roundtrip walk to get booze is 14miles so yea not worth it at all



I'm GLAD it's too cold out for you to walk to get some booze lol...after all the anger you had today I think you need to do what I'm doing and make some hot tea with honey. You can relax and then get pissed off tomorrow at the rig again, but you'll sleep great! 

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

im done with it all i think i sent CP a pm everythings basically fell apart as to what was SUPPOSE to happen anyway so im contemplating parting my entire rig selling CP my PS3 and selling the T260HD as well just selling everything flat out recoup what i can (should be roughly $2000 put it towards my bills and just say screw it im just really not having a good last few months and things dont look much better for the future either to be blunt


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

good luck 

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

yup im gonna needed it waiting on a potential PM response from CP if it dosent happen ill probably sleep and see how my thoughts collect in the morning

hmm on a side note its rather sobering to know that if i hadnt gone to college and wasted money and just worked as i do now id have over $20k saved  oh the irony lol $20k is more then i would eve rneed to build my computer as i would want it


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im done with it all i think i sent CP a pm everythings basically fell apart as to what was SUPPOSE to happen anyway so im contemplating parting my entire rig selling CP my PS3 and selling the T260HD as well just selling everything flat out recoup what i can (should be roughly $2000 put it towards my bills and just say screw it im just really not having a good last few months and things dont look much better for the future either to be blunt



hey just realized you live in new england, same here man i live in rhode island lol

i didn't quite follow the thread as i'm working through my own overclocking woes, but i was curious as to what you were goin through... with the pc?


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, I figured why my temps were a little higher than normal.  Since it has been pretty cool these days we have had the A/C off.  Sure downstairs you are fine because the cold outside will keep it cool.  But when you get upstairs to my room with two rigs crunching all day and no A/C to help cool, it just simply gets hot.  Well today that temps are back up a bit and are actually rather pleasing (60-65ºF) I turned on the A/C and guess what.
> 
> Load temps went from 54-55ºc to 48ºc.  I was just not noticing since it was cold outside, but was hot in my room.  Since I knew it was cold I guess it was a mental thing.  Now that the A/C is on and the room temp dropped a bit everything seems fine and dandy



Awesome...I was at Best Buy again today...had the H50 in hand (again), but decided I should wait to figure out what I'm really going to be doing cooling wise first lol. It was OH so close today though, if I didn't need a mosfet cooler then I'd have bought the H50 for sure even though it was back to normal $80 price (which is a good price anyway I think).

I've even though about doing a small 'full' water setup in the future. I don't want something that's gonna require a lot (aka almost none) babysitting, and I'm not looking for something that's gonna keep my processor sitting at 35C max either lol. I just want something that's better than even the H50, yet is similar in size and setup to it without costing too much money.

I don't want anything in the rig water cooled except the cpu itself...I think I'm gonna start browsing the net again for something in the 120mm radiator range to see what I can find.

Full....any thoughts? I'd love to keep the cost to around $100-120 if that was possible. In short requirements...

1. Cpu is the only thing in the loop
2. Must beat the Corsair H50, Megashadow, etc. (but I'm _not_ looking for an UBER best of the best system)
3. 120mm radiator
4. Very low after installation maintence
5. Cost roughtly $100-120 if possible

Kei


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 15, 2010)

Kei said:


> Awesome...I was at Best Buy again today...had the H50 in hand (again), but decided I should wait to figure out what I'm really going to be doing cooling wise first lol. It was OH so close today though, if I didn't need a mosfet cooler then I'd have bought the H50 for sure even though it was back to normal $80 price (which is a good price anyway I think).
> 
> I've even though about doing a small 'full' water setup in the future. I don't want something that's gonna require a lot (aka almost none) babysitting, and I'm not looking for something that's gonna keep my processor sitting at 35C max either lol. I just want something that's better than even the H50, yet is similar in size and setup to it without costing too much money.
> 
> ...



to be honest my water cooling setup only ran me like 200 bucks, i'd just hold off save up the money and do it up the real way, i even got a 220 rad you can have for cheep if you need some help getting started, also got a dd db1 pump that i'll get rid of as well, then all you need is some hose and block, fans and clamps, the t-line is 2.37 at lowes, picked one up today so i can ditch my res(getting tired of finding a place to put it lol).  keep an eye out for used shit as well, you never know what could be waiting in the fs/ft thread.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 15, 2010)

also check out this thread here with pics of the new computer in action, that water cooling only ran me 225 and all the parts were brand new.  

Your pc atm single post


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

basically

DCOM error namely Plug and Play seems any overclock higher then 400mhz causes that service to crash in games which means i can run intel burn test linx occt u name it and be stable but games still wont run ill get in game get that error and have 60 seconds before the machine reboots ive had the error on

2 montiors
3 hdds
10 installs
3 gpus 
2motherboars 

etc etc
there is now 5 pages dedicated to trying to solve it with absolutely no gain at all
but long story short ive been fighting the issue for a year now. and since im at my end im contemplating selling ever piece of hardware i have my $2000 rig (with speakers etc added up) and my PS3 (only 2 weeks old) new monitor the works i havent made a final decision but it feels like a good idea as the stress of these issues isnt worth it

i spent 12 hours straight working on the issue finally got bootable beyond 3.4ghz (seems the save Bios to HDD function was causing my woes sorta) after turning that off i could boot past 220 FSB but anything beyong 3400mhz oc with a multi adjustment ment no boot

basically long story short shit hasnt gone my way im in over my head and ive got other things to worry about all collided at the time i had to be sick with the flu lol


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> to be honest my water cooling setup only ran me like 200 bucks, i'd just hold off save up the money and do it up the real way, i even got a 220 rad you can have for cheep if you need some help getting started, also got a dd db1 pump that i'll get rid of as well, then all you need is some hose and block, fans and clamps, the t-line is 2.37 at lowes, picked one up today so i can ditch my res(getting tired of finding a place to put it lol).  keep an eye out for used shit as well, you never know what could be waiting in the fs/ft thread.



Thanks, I'm not really worried about not having the money for it. My deal is that I don't want to spend X amount of dollars on it is all. I know about the 220 radiators and how well they work, but I want to use a 120 radiator because of size.

I'm really not worried about setting any records for the best water cooling system at all...thus I'm comparing it to the Megashadow, TRUE, and Corsair H50. I just want something that's got greater cooling capacity than any of those, though it doesn't cost too much more than them.

I'm more than content with a 120mm setup like the H50, I just want one with better hand picked components. The H50 worked VERY well for me when I tested it out, but it's more fun to make your own...and we all know you usually end up with something better in the end anyway which doesn't hurt. 

Kei

(btw, your rig looks sweet!)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2010)

true your always better off doing it right the first time then doing it multiple times after the fact


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 15, 2010)

hmmm... my g/fs rig is exactly the same as yours minus the video card(4870), i've not encountered the problem before... Occasionally my lcd panel on the case will kill off my fraps, logitech services for some odd reason, but thats just software.. btw have you tried just a multiplier oc?? and not rais the fsb??


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> basically
> 
> DCOM error namely Plug and Play seems any overclock higher then 400mhz causes that service to crash in games which means i can run intel burn test linx occt u name it and be stable but games still wont run ill get in game get that error and have 60 seconds before the machine reboots ive had the error on
> 
> ...



Actually.. another way around the prob could be by going to Win7


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> hmmm... my g/fs rig is exactly the same as yours minus the video card(4870), i've not encountered the problem before... Occasionally my lcd panel on the case will kill off my fraps, logitech services for some odd reason, but thats just software.. btw have you tried just a multiplier oc?? and not rais the fsb??



He's tried everything mate, that's why he's at whit's end..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

Kei,

Go here, they have great prices on water cooling.  I gotta head to work, if not I would have thrown a quick build together for ya.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

Coming up on 12 hours of non stop crunching, well minus one hour last night of gaming.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Coming up on 12 hours of non stop crunching, well minus one hour last night of gaming.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/Capture332.jpg



I hate you CP..........kidding . Seeing that makes me want to go AM3 and get a 965.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Coming up on 12 hours of non stop crunching, well minus one hour last night of gaming.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/Capture332.jpg



Got one better for ya CP





On crappy stock cooler.
Rock solid.
Can't wait until I get a decent cooler to see how this baby goes


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 15, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Got one better for ya CP
> http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/64/cpuzscreenie.jpg
> 
> On crappy stock cooler.
> ...



with that much voltage does not force the processor?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> with that much voltage does not force the processor?



Nah. Setting is on auto in the BIOS, so it sets what the CPU deems best for that frequency. In the case of the C3 revision 965 (probably the same for the C2 revision), the max voltage is 1.55v, so I'm a long way off yet


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 15, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Nah. Setting is on auto in the BIOS, so it sets what the CPU deems best for that frequency. In the case of the C3 revision 965 (probably the same for the C2 revision), the max voltage is 1.55v, so I'm a long way off yet



Did I with the stock cooler my x3 720 climbs a 3.8?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> Did I with the stock cooler my x3 720 climbs a 3.8?



I cannot answer that for sure mate. I have heard & read many good things about your CPU though & I've seen some people being able to OC the X3 further than many X4s can go.
All I can suggest is that you try, little by little, what you can get out of it.
Good cooling, however, is a *must*!

I see you're in Brazil, so you'd know about heat.
Get good cooling my friend!


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 15, 2010)

The weather here is good for cooling .. preferred to tar in some cold country so my CPU is happier ..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

Kei said:


> Awesome...I was at Best Buy again today...had the H50 in hand (again), but decided I should wait to figure out what I'm really going to be doing cooling wise first lol. It was OH so close today though, if I didn't need a mosfet cooler then I'd have bought the H50 for sure even though it was back to normal $80 price (which is a good price anyway I think).
> 
> I've even though about doing a small 'full' water setup in the future. I don't want something that's gonna require a lot (aka almost none) babysitting, and I'm not looking for something that's gonna keep my processor sitting at 35C max either lol. I just want something that's better than even the H50, yet is similar in size and setup to it without costing too much money.
> 
> ...


Kei I have a 120mm rad I will give you, I had a great guy give me two and I wouldn't think of making anything off it... Just let me know. Alos the post I showed of the ram was with the NB over 3ghz... I just couldnt believe how much of a difference it made alone lol... and the ram was and is running stock volts


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2010)

voltage isnt right...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Nice clock brandon!
> It's fully stable tlike that?
> BTW, you should be able to run the NB @ 2.8 (1.3v), making sure you leave HT at 2000 (or close enough to it)



Yes i let linx run for 6 hours on max test with no errors.

yea i can get NB up to 2.8 but it doesnt help getting to 4ghz


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Kei I have a 120mm rad I will give you, I had a great guy give me two and I wouldn't think of making anything off it... Just let me know. Alos the post I showed of the ram was with the NB over 3ghz... I just couldnt believe how much of a difference it made alone lol... and the ram was and is running stock volts



Sweeet...I'll start trying to figuer out what else to pair up with it so I have the proper parts to make that rad shine. 

Yea I saw your 3Ghz show off post lol, I didn't realize you were rockin stock volts though on the ram. I can do 1600Mhz cas7 on stock volts, but I have to use the 1333 divider and clock the bus speed up in order to do it (partial incompatablity with board) on stock volts. I'm not sure how high on stock volts I can take this on cas7 with this board yet.

Cas8 on the other hand looks like the sky is the limit! I was surprised that it could get that crazy high while still running 1T command rate! The ram comes rated to run that speed only at the 2T command rate which makes me wonder........how high could it go using 2T which is usually much easier to clock with?!?

Makes my stomach get all warm and fuzzy even THINKING that it could hit the magical 2000Mhz number. If it did it I wouldn't know what to do with myself lol!

Kei


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i checked the temp outside and theres no way im walking the 7 miles to the store to get booze no way no how



you don't live in the ri mass area do ya, cause i kinda need some booze myself, you in driving distance to RI?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2010)

ecs 785g

xigmatek dk


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ecs 785g
> 
> xigmatek dk
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/Capture002352.jpg



Yahtzee! What's your actual voltage going to the processor, sweet clocks. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

@ anybody

What's the story on this DDR VTT setting in the bios?

Kei


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2010)

something around 1.45v


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2010)

temps are favorable today


----------



## computertechy (Jan 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> temps are favorable today



you sure??....looks a little toasty to me 

come overclock my CPU fits? i will pay for your flights and teach you some UK ghetto slang while u are here


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2010)

if i had the time i would surely take the trip. would be fun to go somewhere new.


----------



## computertechy (Jan 15, 2010)

i'll hold you to that buddy, when u have some spare time  

BTW. amazing clock's!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

Kei said:


> Sweeet...I'll start trying to figuer out what else to pair up with it so I have the proper parts to make that rad shine.
> 
> Yea I saw your 3Ghz show off post lol, I didn't realize you were rockin stock volts though on the ram. I can do 1600Mhz cas7 on stock volts, but I have to use the 1333 divider and clock the bus speed up in order to do it (partial incompatablity with board) on stock volts. I'm not sure how high on stock volts I can take this on cas7 with this board yet.
> 
> ...


well just let me know by PM what your addy is and I'll send it out...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot Brad.  Who would have ever thought it would have ended up with Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks a lot Brad.  Who would have ever thought it would have ended up with Kei


I should have asked you b4 but sense there isn't any money changing hands and besides it's going to a great guy 

I knew we could convert him some day lol 

I think this single 120mm rad with his STFU mode fans in a push pull will keep things real nice and cool.

I just looked and have only one fitting and it's going to be put to use, mabey you can send Kei a couple fittings if ya have a few to spare?


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> temps are favorable today
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/Capture003763.jpg



I think he lives at the North Pole with this voltage
hehe


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I should have asked you b4 but sense there isn't any money changing hands and besides it's going to a great guy
> 
> I knew we could convert him some day lol
> 
> ...



I was lmao when you popped into the thread offering the radiator...it was almost like you've been waiting in the wings for me to FINALLY ask for some h2o help. You especially have been trying to convert me over the liquid for as long as I can remember knowing you. 

Looks like you're finally gonna get your wish! I'm almost afraid of what kinda beast you're going to create once I get some liquid cooling going. I already have no doubts that this board on air cooling can do 4Ghz after running those 'quick' tests the first night I got the board.

If it can do 4Ghz @ 1.440v air cooled and take some stress testing, I'm sure it could do the same or better on liquid. 

Any ideas on what pump and other parts to pair with the radiator?

Kei


----------



## erocker (Jan 15, 2010)

I has made a Phenom II overclocking graph!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 15, 2010)

Kei said:


> I was lmao when you popped into the thread offering the radiator...it was almost like you've been waiting in the wings for me to FINALLY ask for some h2o help. You especially have been trying to convert me over the liquid for as long as I can remember knowing you.
> 
> Looks like you're finally gonna get your wish! I'm almost afraid of what kinda beast you're going to create once I get some liquid cooling going. I already have no doubts that this board on air cooling can do 4Ghz after running those 'quick' tests the first night I got the board.
> 
> ...



I've gone back and forth from air to custom water over the last couple of years. Water can be fun, and it certainly cools better if done right. However, it does increase the risk of destroying hardware and it is significantly more expensive than air. Is it worth it? Well, to me it was when I had more time and energy. However, when life gets really busy, it's high end air for me. Just install it and leave it. Good luck though,and enjoy the adventure. If you need a rad and a res, I'd sell both for a really cheap price. LMK.


----------



## erocker (Jan 15, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I've gone back and forth from air to custom water over the last couple of years. Water can be fun, and it certainly cools better if done right. However, it does increase the risk of destroying hardware and it is significantly more expensive than air. Is it worth it? Well, to me it was when I had more time and energy. However, when life gets really busy, it's high end air for me. Just install it and leave it. Good luck though,and enjoy the adventure. If you need a rad and a res, I'd sell both for a really cheap price. LMK.



Lol, I always like air cooling until summer hits and my load temps go crazy! I think that's why I stick to a smaller, portable-ish loop.


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

I've always been a diehard air cooling guy because it's just more fun to me having limits than making it too easy. I know water of course has it's limits too, but it's just different in a way if that makes sense. Air cooling can go seriously extreme which is fun sometimes, but space and noise are the only things that become huge cons at that point.

I LOVE a super silent system without the side effect of big temps that normall come with it, I'm a disciple of the massive air cooler clan...but I do want to get a smaller case one of these days and with the massive coolers we use it's just not an option.

And...I'm just looking for something to play with and I've never gone water for more than a day (played with the H50) even though it was awesome! My rig still has to maintain the silence I require, it's got to still look like a computer instead of a full on science experiment (though that's what it is), and it's got to take up a small footprint because i'm just that kinda guy I guess.

That's my reason for wanting a small cpu only liquid cooling loop. If I did a bunch of mods to my generic case, or bought a more specialized case then I could understand going dual 120's but it would still be cpu loop only for me. I'm looking to see how fast I can get the processor with as little voltage as possible like I always do.

Should be a fun little adventure 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> I has made a Phenom II overclocking graph!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/phenom.jpg



That graph has helped me IMMENSELY!  

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

Kei said:


> I was lmao when you popped into the thread offering the radiator...it was almost like you've been waiting in the wings for me to FINALLY ask for some h2o help. You especially have been trying to convert me over the liquid for as long as I can remember knowing you.
> 
> Looks like you're finally gonna get your wish! I'm almost afraid of what kinda beast you're going to create once I get some liquid cooling going. I already have no doubts that this board on air cooling can do 4Ghz after running those 'quick' tests the first night I got the board.
> 
> ...



Well I just use the Swiftech micro that cost about 25 beans and it works well... I got the hose to give ya too so no need to worrie about that...as for a pump, I think there is some ppl in here that can guide ya on that one Kei.
and like I said David may have some spare fittings that he'd part with to get you running..


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Well I just use the Swiftech micro that cost about 25 beans and it works well... I got the hose to give ya too so no need to worrie about that...as for a pump, I think there is some ppl in here that can guide ya on that one Kei.
> and like I said David may have some spare fittings that he'd part with to get you running..



Thanks you've got PM again. 

I was looking at the Swiftech Micro rev.2 at Sidwinder computers (thanks CP) yesterday and thought it looks pretty nice. Glad it's approved by the TPU Phenom.Cooling.Masters.Commitee (name patent pending lol) it's a very nice looking piece and I've heard many good things about the Swiftech name over the years.

Waterblock wise I've heard excellent things about the Swiftech XT (though might be "slightly" out of the price range?), the D-Tek FuZion blocks, and Danger Den if I remember correctly. I'm looking around and I see them all talking about Intel sockets...do I need a special mount for AMD mounting or are there specific blocks to use?

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Coming from the Master I thank you CD
> 
> Im thinking of mabey trading these sticks off but I'm unclear on what will be better for the price.... any suggestions?
> When you expected to be back in the lair CD?



no suggestions as of now i'll see what i can i figure out for you....

will be back marchish


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 15, 2010)

Kei said:


> Thanks you've got PM again.
> 
> I was looking at the Swiftech Micro rev.2 at Sidwinder computers (thanks CP) yesterday and thought it looks pretty nice. Glad it's approved by the TPU Phenom.Cooling.Masters.Commitee (name patent pending lol) it's a very nice looking piece and I've heard many good things about the Swiftech name over the years.
> 
> ...


Kei check out Darkego's F/s thread... here Send him a pm and see what he has for amd water blocks... there is alot of good H2o parts for sale at times.... you could even post a wanted thread and see what comes your way.

Look for a block that had both intel and amd+ mounts.... that way you cant go wrong.
Erocker has a heat killer block, I dont think it's that pricy... you might wana ask him about it... I think I'm going to pick that same block up in the near future... Danger den has the barbed fittings you should use for $2.50 each...

Just take your time and you cant go wrong...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I've gone back and forth from air to custom water over the last couple of years. Water can be fun, and it certainly cools better if done right. However, it does increase the risk of destroying hardware and it is significantly more expensive than air. Is it worth it? Well, to me it was when I had more time and energy. However, when life gets really busy, it's high end air for me. Just install it and leave it. Good luck though,and enjoy the adventure. If you need a rad and a res, I'd sell both for a really cheap price. LMK.



You should give something like an H50 a try. Its the best of both worlds.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> I has made a Phenom II overclocking graph!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/phenom.jpg



my chips seems to be quite the opposite.

i couldnt get anything under 3.9ghz to boot into windows.

4.1ghz boot to the desktop with ease.

i only toyed with OCing the chip for ~40mins so im no expert.

i stopped after this.. http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/Capture002417.jpg

just cause i had to go pick up the kids.

had the window open and the pc right next to it. 11c was my best temp


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> my chips seems to be quite the opposite.
> 
> i couldnt get anything under 3.9ghz to boot into windows.
> 
> ...



11c? I hate you Fit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2010)

twas on air too


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

well after a few short words from CP just now via PM and the fact that the power was on and off all day along with the internet  ive managed to cool off a bit gonna wait and see after sleeping a full 14 hrs i feel better FLU is almost gone which is about damn time so in the spirit of keis post im going to look at the PLUG AND PLAY ERROR AS A CHALLENGE to see how close i can get to 3600mhz before that error kicks in  im also beging to wonder if maybe its the just the boards inadequate power phases causing the instability at higher clocks that throws just that 1 error but oh well i got the short stick ill live with it for now

currently testing  3525 cpu 1880HT 2115 NB

something else that may prove intresting stable past 3600 as far as linX is concerned also ran my games and i would crash all EXCEPT Dragon Age Origins for some damn reason that game wont throw the Plug and Play error im officially stumped


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> you don't live in the ri mass area do ya, cause i kinda need some booze myself, you in driving distance to RI?



sorry im not near RI im much farther north think ME thanks for the offer tho


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> twas on air too


Nice run Fit 
What was the room temp?
Im kinda curios as I had my mobo running at -1c lol
The ambient temp was sitting about -1c.... dam it was cold in here


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice run Fit
> What was the room temp?
> Im kinda curios as I had my mobo running at -1c lol
> The ambient temp was sitting about -1c.... dam it was cold in here



PC was sitting RIGHT next to window with 140cfm fan on  xigy dark knight on cpu with diamond TIM.

it was in the 20's F today outside


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im also beging to wonder if maybe its the just the boards inadequate power phases causing the instability at higher clocks that throws just that 1 error but oh well i got the short stick ill live with it for now



I'm starting to think the same thing about this board. What does it usually take you to get 3.6Ghz stable? For me it's 1.45v(1.475 in Ubuntu), and for 3.7Ghz it takes 1.5v(doesn't run at all in Ubuntu). I haven't tried for any higher but if it keeps following that pattern, for 3.8 to be stable it would probably need 1.55v.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

1.45volts to get 3600mhz stable with the NB and HT both lowered by 1 multi so there still close to stock values example my ram run at exactly 800mhz with that FSB overclock LINX stable but if i use a multi to get to 3600 cant boot wont post etc

right now im testing 3525 etc from above with 1.425 volts  and its not so much i cant get into windows or stable as far as test apps go i just cant game i get the following EVERY time except in Dragon Age  and my list of games is HUGE

 Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	svchost.exe_PlugPlay
  Application Version:	6.0.6001.18000
  Application Timestamp:	47919291
  Fault Module Name:	RPCRT4.dll
  Fault Module Version:	6.0.6002.18024
  Fault Module Timestamp:	49f05e53
  Exception Code:	c0000005
  Exception Offset:	0000000000021bf7
  OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	1cc4
  Additional Information 2:	7d4f59c7dd7eb7ea3054648180658668
  Additional Information 3:	1cc4
  Additional Information 4:	7d4f59c7dd7eb7ea3054648180658668

anyway testing again for stability in LinX

i have no way to figure out what the problem is or why its happening or how all i know is i exhausted 12 hours of my time fighting that above error with no luck and theres about 5 pages just a ways back documenting my lovely encouters with it


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 1.45volts to get 3600mhz stable with the NB and HT both lowered by 1 multi so there still close to stock values example my ram run at exactly 800mhz with that FSB overclock LINX stable but if i use a multi to get to 3600 cant boot wont post etc
> 
> right now im testing 3525 etc from above with 1.425 volts  and its not so much i cant get into windows or stable as far as test apps go i just cant game i get the following EVERY time except in Dragon Age  and my list of games is HUGE
> 
> ...



Dude I wouldn't trust Linx... It's made to test Intel but has been reworked to test AMD... Have you tried AMD Overdrives stability test? Stick to whats been designed for your hardware


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> PC was sitting RIGHT next to window with 140cfm fan on  xigy dark knight on cpu with diamond TIM.
> 
> it was in the 20's F today outside


So -6c NICE lol... just don't freeze your cooler


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

that would mean Kei and CP should also no longer use it  ill take there word for it man LinX works any time i error in linX it wont show in other apps but the instability is there regardless and its not so much i cant pass ANY of these tests its that even if i do i STILL get the crash your missing about 5 pages of indepth study on THAT particular crash above


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> I has made a Phenom II overclocking graph!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/phenom.jpg



I wish I could quote this graph in my sig. Just classic. 



TheMailMan78 said:


> You should give something like an H50 a try. Its the best of both worlds.



From what I can tell, my Mega is more competent than the H50 under load. When I go water, I go custom.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

welll testing failed ive given up back to my multi OC of 3400mhz flat gonna try messing with the NB but i doubt ill get anywhere gah


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> that would mean Kei and CP should also no longer use it  ill take there word for it man LinX works any time i error in linX it wont show in other apps but the instability is there regardless and its not so much i cant pass ANY of these tests its that even if i do i STILL get the crash your missing about 5 pages of indepth study on THAT particular crash above


Knock yourself out then bud, It was just my opinion....and no I read the posts..... So if Kei and CP told you to jump off a bridge? haha good luck anyways.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

well 9/10 AMD overdrive throws fits for me and dosent work worth a fudge and OCCT i can pass for hours same with PRIME set it forget it wake still hasnt crashed but LinX usually within 10runs i get my answer and 40mins is alot less time wasted then 24hours  ive had good luck with linX and so what if it was made my intell its a stress testing app it works dosent matter if its for intell or not as its still based in the same x86 intruction sets

also after discovering for some reason having the gigabyte board saving the bios to the HDD was limiting my overclocking potential it was STILL only Kei's suggestion of straight FSB overclocking that allowed me to even POST past 3.4ghz before i couldnt even post at 3.5 3.6 etc using the multi no matter the voltage


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

Currently Testing 3400mhz 1800mhz HT 2000mhz NB to make sure im stable and calling it done since ive made no progress what so ever in my quest to reach a higher clock speed


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well 9/10 AMD overdrive throws fits for me and dosent work worth a fudge and OCCT i can pass for hours same with PRIME set it forget it wake still hasnt crashed but LinX usually within 10runs i get my answer and 40mins is alot less time wasted then 24hours  ive had good luck with linX and so what if it was made my intell its a stress testing app it works dosent matter if its for intell or not as its still based in the same x86 intruction sets
> 
> also after discovering for some reason having the gigabyte board saving the bios to the HDD was limiting my overclocking potential it was STILL only Kei's suggestion of straight FSB overclocking that allowed me to even POST past 3.4ghz before i couldnt even post at 3.5 3.6 etc using the multi no matter the voltage


Yeah thats weird for sure! I cant pass OCCT or Prime, But she passes AOD till no end. Give me a 10Gb movie and She can convert (encode) all day long, as well as gaming, so go figure hey?
I just stick to what works the best and doesn't kill the system in the process. But all in all you got some freaky shit going on over there... PS glad your getting over the flu 

Oh and excuse my ignorance but have you tried a cpu multi of 18.5 yet? My ol 940 loved it


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 16, 2010)

Try and raise the SB voltage to it's max (1.5v). I did and look what it got me.





^That took 1.45v to be stable before.(^That's set to 1.425v in bios) I'm about to start testing 3.6Ghz at 1.4v so we'll see what happens.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

yea tiny heatsink lots of sata devices etc running througha voltage packed SB im thinking heat issues or long term something wont be happy  but for the time being im just calling it quits ill have to hope i win a new computer magically or win the lotto or someone agrees to buy my soul either way im sticking to 3400mhz 1800mhz 2000mhz and calling it good its been rock stable there with little voltage so ill just have to live with it even if i know i can get 3600 stable without issue that damn Plug and Play error wont stop  because i shouldnt have to touch the SB volts to get it stable but maybe if more ppl have experience with SB voltage helping i might try it but as it stands if something goes poof i wont have a working rig for at least 12-14 months


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea tiny heatsink lots of sata devices etc running througha voltage packed SB im thinking heat issues or long term something wont be happy  but for the time being im just calling it quits ill have to hope i win a new computer magically or win the lotto or someone agrees to buy my soul either way im sticking to 3400mhz 1800mhz 2000mhz and calling it good its been rock stable there with little voltage so ill just have to live with it even if i know i can get 3600 stable without issue that damn Plug and Play error wont stop


Hey man in the bios do you have plug n play enabled?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

theres no option for Plug N play on my board

my asrock 790gx board (no long gone gave it away free)  and this gigabyte 790gx board both did NOT have plug n play options in the bios it was the first thing i checked


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> theres no option for Plug N play on my board


thats weird? Mabey check it out again under every option and see if you see it...Mabey its disabled and letting the bios configure the plug n play options.... does that mobo mabey have a special key to hit to show hidden bios options?
I know my asus did.... you would hit F4 and it brought up more options.


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I'm starting to think the same thing about this board. What does it usually take you to get 3.6Ghz stable? For me it's 1.45v(1.475 in Ubuntu), and for 3.7Ghz it takes 1.5v(doesn't run at all in Ubuntu). I haven't tried for any higher but if it keeps following that pattern, for 3.8 to be stable it would probably need 1.55v.





crazyeyesreaper said:


> 1.45volts to get 3600mhz stable with the NB and HT both lowered by 1 multi so there still close to stock values example my ram run at exactly 800mhz with that FSB overclock LINX stable but if i use a multi to get to 3600 cant boot wont post etc



Those voltages sound right around the norm for that generation of processors. My PII 920 with it's lock multiplier took 3.5Ghz @ 1.45v to be 100% stable (tested with OCCT, Everest, and AOD) so for both of you guys having processors that came out at that same time frame it makes perfect sense to me that you'd be in the same clock range. You've both got unlocked multipliers so it makes sense that you can go just a little higher on the same volts as I could as well.

In order to run at 3.8Ghz stable for my PII 920 I needed above 1.5v using my old Xiggy S-1283 (lapped w/uprated fan), which again makes perfect sense. I was using the AM2+ platform at that time (obviously) so again it fits right in line.

I wouldn't be mad if I was either of you, your processors are doing exactly what the other ones are doing on average. If you had some more serious cooling then I'm sure you could go a bit further, but it's all relative especially if you're not using the elite of the 790FX boards and the rest of your system isn't elite status stuff.

I say cheers to both of you for what you've already done. 
===========================================================

@ all

Btw, my system learned a new trick today...screenshots for clicky clicky timings again unoptimized 

Kei

(it's also been running 3.7Ghz @ 1.35v (stock) for the past 2 hours passing wPrime 1024 test as well w/o exceeding 43C idle ~31C haven't tried 3.8Ghz yet)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

my god, this thread has exploded in the last couple of days.  I just can't read everything when I get home.  If I have a slow day at work I can stay on TPU via the iphone and keep us, but today I wasn't able to.  I just got home and had like a few pages worth of reading!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I should have asked you b4 but sense there isn't any money changing hands and besides it's going to a great guy
> 
> I knew we could convert him some day lol
> 
> ...



No need to ask me, specially if it's for Kei 



Kei said:


> I was lmao when you popped into the thread offering the radiator...it was almost like you've been waiting in the wings for me to FINALLY ask for some h2o help. You especially have been trying to convert me over the liquid for as long as I can remember knowing you.
> 
> Looks like you're finally gonna get your wish! I'm almost afraid of what kinda beast you're going to create once I get some liquid cooling going. I already have no doubts that this board on air cooling can do 4Ghz after running those 'quick' tests the first night I got the board.
> 
> ...



Kei, depends on your case and the space you got.  Mind some pictures?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 16, 2010)

Man, after spending some time in this thread lately, I can't wait to get my 955 C3 and Gigabyte UD4. Everything should be here by Wednesday of next week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Man, after spending some time in this thread lately, I can't wait to get my 955 C3 and Gigabyte UD4. Everything should be here by Wednesday of next week.



Same thing happened to me, this thread made me go back to AMD 


BTW guys, NB at 2.6 GHz still going since yesterday evening.  Woot Woot


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No need to ask me, specially if it's for Kei
> 
> 
> 
> Kei, depends on your case and the space you got.  Mind some pictures?



I'll get right on that...mind the mess I didn't bother to route everything properly when doing the motherboard exchange this week. I'm planning out now a project for this week to start cutting/drilling some more holes in the case to route the wires through for more stealth and cleanliness.

Meh, they were already fairly stealthy without having the extra holes...but hey I'm bored and this will keep me from going to buy a new case Tuesday lol. 

Kei


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Same thing happened to me, this thread made me go back to AMD
> 
> 
> BTW guys, NB at 2.6 GHz still going since yesterday evening.  Woot Woot



I'm keeping 2 i7 rigs for crunching exclusively. The 955 gets to play.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Kei said:


> I'll get right on that...mind the mess I didn't bother to route everything properly when doing the motherboard exchange this week. I'm planning out now a project for this week to start cutting/drilling some more holes in the case to route the wires through for more stealth and cleanliness.
> 
> Meh, they were already fairly stealthy without having the extra holes...but hey I'm bored and this will keep me from going to buy a new case Tuesday lol.
> 
> Kei



We are alike in that fashion.  It's better to mod yours than buy a new one.  I love my TT Element S case, I just think it runs a tad hot.  However, I think it's the video cards I have had and still have.

At first it was a heat monster, the 9800GX2, vented into the case not out the back.  Now I have dual 4850's which also vent inside.  The added heat can kill interior temps, what do you think?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

well kei the issue is i managed to 3700mhz stable in LinX  BUT of course Plug n play ruined the party soon as i loaded a game well except dragon age i ran that for about 20mins no issues load reload etc ran cyrsis bam plug n play error ran gta IV same thing its aggrevating me all to HELL because no one else has this issue either you clock and it works or it dosent issue is it WORKs but dosent at the same damn time no matter what i do

trying to find out how much money its going to cost me to to upgrade to a 965 crosshair 3 and ddr 3 and so far time fram looks to be if i live off of ramen about 9-10months


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Same thing happened to me, this thread made me go back to AMD
> 
> 
> BTW guys, NB at 2.6 GHz still going since yesterday evening.  Woot Woot


Still to low bro teeheehee 
We demand higher! I wanna see at least 2700MHz 
Hey bro you try setting your timings at 7.7.7.16?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I'm keeping 2 i7 rigs for crunching exclusively. The 955 gets to play.



I didn't mind it before but now that I have only two rigs I feel the difference.  It's not as hot anymore, my room is much more organized and presentable.  I just can't have the 3 crunchers specially one of them being an i7.  If I had my own house I would have my own dedicated PC room where I would love to build and have a crunching/folding farm.  If it gets hot, who cares.  Put a extraction fan and call it a day.  But I can't.  I'm 22, I live with my parents and I have to consider everybody else.  I can't have rigs outside of my room.  Trust me if I could, TPU would crunch twice as much as it did now!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131392

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227496

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727

thats whats on my wish list at the moment 

if i sold my current CPU mobo and ram i might be lucky to get  $250 thats only half the cost so yea still not going to happen because if i sell the current CPU ram and mobo then i cant use a machine or order the parts anyway  god i love these kinds of situations  makes for fun times


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Still to low bro teeheehee
> We demand higher! I wanna see at least 2700MHz
> Hey bro you try setting your timings at 7.7.7.16?



I will try higher, but upon my next restart LOL.  Now I am running 7-7-7-20.  I want to raise RAM speed and hope to get it stable, so let's see how it goes.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We are alike in that fashion.  It's better to mod yours than buy a new one.  I love my TT Element S case, I just think it runs a tad hot.  However, I think it's the video cards I have had and still have.
> 
> At first it was a heat monster, the 9800GX2, vented into the case not out the back.  Now I have dual 4850's which also vent inside.  The added heat can kill interior temps, what do you think?


Before I got my 3870's I ordered asus gpus and they had the same cooler as your 4850' bro... In short I returned them and refuse to buy a gpu that wont exhaust out the rear of the case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131392
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227496
> 
> ...


i just jizzed my pants!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Before I got my 3870's I ordered asus gpus and they had the same cooler as your 4850' bro... In short I returned them and refuse to buy a gpu that wont exhaust out the rear of the case.



Both for $125 and still with warranty, original packaging and all contents.  I love the mailman!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

well CP you can jizz all u want price tag is $509 shipped even if i sold all i had i couldnt afford it so its a nice pipe dream 

heres to hope i magically win toms SBM rig and can either part my current one and build all new or do whatever


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

Full, have you tried to run your ram yet at 1600Mhz cas6 1T? I gave it a go today and sure enough it worked without a hitch though I did have to use the 1066 divider and clock the bus speed. The rig is closing in on 3 hours up and running without any issues 3.7Ghz @ 1.35v (stock) which is pretty sweet.

I think I'm going to give 3.8Ghz a go and see if I'm lucky enough for that to run stable. I gotta say again if ANYONE is having doubts about picking up the Gigabyte MA770T AM3 board don't hesitate, it might be a budget board...but it's performance level is anything BUT budget!

*@ crazyeyes*

Instead of worrying about going for the uber super top of the line setup for the next build, why not expand your mind a bit and look at some of the other bits out there. I really don't see any point in worrying about getting the 965 C3 or Crosshair even though they are the absolutely top of the pile so to speak.

That doesn't mean the other things out there are worse than they are. It just means that you MAY get a possible 50Mhz by getting them. To me right now the price difference simply isn't worth it unless of course you're looking for world records or serious benching as a main goal.

Change that list of yours to the 955 C3 (or even C2 like I have) and save some money...or get another AM3 quad which are all awesome. Change that Crosshair III to say a GD70 or UD5P to save yourself some money. OR even better (aka smarter) just pick up a 790x/gx board which will save you very significant money on the build. They will still clock like mad (I showed you guys firsthand even a wounded 790gx board has potential to do 4.1Ghz air cooled benching) save you money, and just may work out better overall.

You could go with the Gigabyte MA770T like I have right now for a whopping $80 brand new and STILL clock like mad with proper cooling.

There is absolutely no need to worry yourself about getting the uber elite status stuff when the 'lower' class stuff is within 5% of it's performance or better. We'll love you just the same if you guy a 'lower' class board...I did and I haven't been booted out of my high chair lol.

Kei


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131392
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227496
> 
> ...



Don't get that RAM.. Besides the fact that the whole BE memory profile stuff is just sales BS, have you read the reviews?
Too many issues mate 

Try this instead. Being low voltage, means you have headroom for OCing & tighter timings 
Mobo looks OK, though I personally think it's overpriced for the feature set.
The CPU is pretty decent, of course 
I know you're not quite at the buying stage, but it's something to consider 

Glad to hear you've calmed a little & that the flu is abating 

EDIT: ^^ what he said , though I would go the 965 personally


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well CP you can jizz all u want price tag is $509 shipped even if i sold all i had i couldnt afford it so its a nice pipe dream
> 
> heres to hope i magically win toms SBM rig and can either part my current one and build all new or do whatever





Kei said:


> Full, have you tried to run your ram yet at 1600Mhz cas6 1T? I gave it a go today and sure enough it worked without a hitch though I did have to use the 1066 divider and clock the bus speed. The rig is closing in on 3 hours up and running without any issues 3.7Ghz @ 1.35v (stock) which is pretty sweet.
> 
> I think I'm going to give 3.8Ghz a go and see if I'm lucky enough for that to run stable. I gotta say again if ANYONE is having doubts about picking up the Gigabyte MA770T AM3 board don't hesitate, it might be a budget board...but it's performance level is anything BUT budget!
> 
> ...



That's very well said Kei.  He can save tons of money and have a slightly more conservative setup that still rocks


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We are alike in that fashion.  It's better to mod yours than buy a new one.  I love my TT Element S case, I just think it runs a tad hot.  However, I think it's the video cards I have had and still have.
> 
> At first it was a heat monster, the 9800GX2, vented into the case not out the back.  Now I have dual 4850's which also vent inside.  The added heat can kill interior temps, what do you think?



Which model is yours CP?
The 1N2Z, or the 1W2Z (which is what I have - side-panel fan included).

And no, I don't really like this case. Has good ideas & great airflow, but I come from a string of Antec cases (Aopen & Octec before those), and the difference in build quality is rather significant.
Shitty plastic (manufacturing stress marks are visible through the wafer thin paint), door doesn't match the rest of the case's black (looks more like a very dark grey)..
It does the job though, but I'm not buying TT again, if this is the quality I can expect from them, especially considering the overpriced tag that comes with it...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

well Kei im looking more for set it and forget it besides tweaking all the time 

im already on a 790gx platform had 2 boards in the 790gx lineup 1 low end 1 high end both have been utter crap and have given me the same plug n play issue id rather just go high end and forget the midrange ive had way to many issues with mid range boards (these are the first had plenty of issues with a Msi sli 570 board and a few other boards i cant remember

so i figure if i go crosshair i get a semi decent sound setup  i get decent cooling i can toss in whatever fucking ram i want ( i dont really overclock my ram so i dont care stock at stock timings is fine by me  i just want to get my CPU have it run cool on aboard i dont have to worry about and will 100% support a thuban 6 core if i go that route besides what does it mater at the moment  ive got $2 on me and i got a 2 bills due in the next 2 weeks that i already cant pay lol im stuck with my setup no if ands or buts about it which is why i tried to FIX the plug and play issue why should i upgrade when i KNOW my 940 will hit 3800mhz given some more time all i need is for the god damn plug n play error to go away

DDR2 vs DDR3 unless u overclock it high enough the performance difference is not enough for me to care so if my 940 would clock where i want it to i wouldnt have to upgrade anyway my 940 has alot more room to oc yet just PnP is gay and now im repeating myself ...

as for the ram choice i literally grabbed the customers buy this choice just to round out the build that id buy otherwise id have researched more but since i cant afford it research dosent matter at this stage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Which model is yours CP?
> The 1N2Z, or the 1W2Z (which is what I have - side-panel fan included).
> 
> And no, I don't really like this case. Has good ideas & great airflow, but I come from a string of Antec cases (Aopen & Octec before those), and the difference in build quality is rather significant.
> ...



Mine is the one without the fan.  I personally love mine.  I don't see any blemishes with it.  It had a chip or two but I bought it used.  It could be better but this one new is $110 shipped or something like that.

I had a TT armour + case the big one, I think that is one of the better cases out there.  From build quality, to the attention to details


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> as for the ram choice i literally grabbed the customers buy this choice just to round out the build that id buy otherwise id have researched more but since i cant afford it research dosent matter at this stage



Fair enough mate


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

lol well all i know is im steering clear of budget AMD boards for awhile to many issues with them to want to bother right now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol well all i know is im steering clear of budget AMD boards for awhile to many issues with them to want to bother right now



You can just save the money that you can for now and when you have enough sell your components and get what you really want.  We were just trying to say you "DIDN'T" have to spend that much.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mine is the one without the fan.  I personally love mine.  I don't see any blemishes with it.  It had a chip or two but I bought it used.  It could be better but this one new is $110 shipped or something like that.
> 
> I had a TT armour + case the big one, I think that is one of the better cases out there.  From build quality, to the attention to details



Well.. I'm not convinced, sorry 
I think I will be going back to Antec, or maybe try the CM690 advance (or whatever - I forget the name :/). Whilst I'm completely biased towards Corsair, I don't like the Obsidian for its sharp edges.. bad idea.
I do like the Gigabyte Sumo series though and have built a system in of those.. very nice indeed.
No matter.. to each their own I guess


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

true enough cp but i cant sell the components till after i have the new rig built

im in the boonies so no nearby net access except for me and yea with no rig running i cant order the parts  otherwise id have sold my stuff already

i tried to see if i could get Theonedub to trade the 965 for my 940be and some cash but id need some time but it didnt really how should we say mesh for what he needs at the moment


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol well all i know is im steering clear of budget AMD boards for awhile to many issues with them to want to bother right now



Or you can just get Win7 and be done with the PnP issues, as well as having a more responsive system overall


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

bleh i doubt the PnP will go away as stated most of u have it in the bios where as i do not ive no controll over it and since its monitor related im willing to put my $2 where my mouth is and say if i had an extra HDD to try (i actually might) and if i had windows 7 i can almost bet i can get the error again  i put $$ on it if i had it

if it was a vista issue ALOT of ppl would be having similar trouble but most PnP issues on the net seem to be Win XP so .... i dont know

altho if i had another 940 955 965 to test it would help maybe its limited to the older arch since the 940 really was just a 945 without the DDR3 mem controller or otherwise no quite up to par for AM3 so i wonder if an AM3 quad would negate the issue ..... things that would be nice to test but current cant hmm ah well ill wait and see on the different contests i wont win but who knows if i do TPU might get whole bunch of parts flooding in if i do


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Or you can just get Win7 and be done with the PnP issues, as well as having a more responsive system overall



Amen! Be done with the old stuff and just get the best operating system in existance! 

W7 64Bit has been _excellent_ for overclocking in my use for 1 year now no matter what processor I used or any system I built. It's *FAR* cheaper than building a whole new rig, and just might be the ticket to getting you where you want to be.

That's what I used to clock my PII 920 (and everything else) and 3.8Ghz was stable for me air cooling, I got it to 3.93Ghz for benching purposes as well. That was on an AM2+ platform just like you're on now.

I think honestly the best bang/buck upgrade you can do for a rig right now is W7 64Bit. For sure the operating system is the component of a system that has easily the most weighted portion in a systems performance.

I hadn't even remembered he wasn't using it already...it's sooo good I now just assume that everyone else here already made that switch a LONG time ago. 

Kei


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> bleh i doubt the PnP will go away as stated most of u have it in the bios where as i do not ive no controll over it and since its monitor related im willing to put my $2 where my mouth is and say if i had an extra HDD to try (i actually might) and if i had windows 7 i can almost bet i can get the error again  i put $$ on it if i had it
> 
> if it was a vista issue ALOT of ppl would be having similar trouble but most PnP issues on the net seem to be Win XP so .... i dont know
> 
> altho if i had another 940 955 965 to test it would help maybe its limited to the older arch since the 940 really was just a 945 without the DDR3 mem controller or otherwise no quite up to par for AM3 so i wonder if an AM3 quad would negate the issue ..... things that would be nice to test but current cant hmm ah well ill wait and see on the different contests i wont win but who knows if i do TPU might get whole bunch of parts flooding in if i do



I would guarantee that error won't rear in Win7 
Just a question I meant to ask yesterday.. you don't happen to have C1E enabled in your BIOS? (just want to make sure)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

yes its disabled still its $100 i dont have i had Vista ultimate in my hands but a friend of mine really needed an os so i gave it to him go figure


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Kei said:


> Amen! Be done with the old stuff and just get the best operating system in existance!
> 
> W7 64Bit has been _excellent_ for overclocking in my use for 1 year now no matter what processor I used or any system I built. It's *FAR* cheaper than building a whole new rig, and just might be the ticket to getting you where you want to be.
> 
> ...



I'm actually _still_ running the last beta. My gf and I are saving up to get the retail (I'm going 64-bit, she (& her daughter) are staying 32-bit), but here in Aus we get the privilege of paying the highest price for the retail version in the western world 
We'll get there soon enough though


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

well congrats on that man i wont be moving to Win7 any time soon not unless i score a free copy lol


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> if i had another 940 955 965 to test it would help maybe its limited to the older arch since the 940 really was just a 945 without the DDR3 mem controller or otherwise no quite up to par for AM3 so i wonder if an AM3 quad would negate the issue .....



Nope, remember I (and many others here) had PII 920's and 940's and we didn't have the problem. It's not a processor problems...it's not a motherboard problem (you said your Asrock did the same thing)...

The only constants in this situation I can think of are...

PII 940
Samsung monitor (I think)
Windows Vista 64

One of those things just doesn't seem to like working with the other. I've seen that error before and I'm NOT using a Samsung monitor (I'm using an 32" lcd tv as always). It's a sign of instablity of the system, maybe if you had some h2o and could run cooler it may not happen since you'd need less voltage. Maybe if you had a different board it wouldn't happen (doubtful), maybe if you try only the one monitor on your system it wouldn't happen (maybe).

Who knows, but I do know that W7 is still 100% worth the cost of the upgrade and would be the most likely part to fix the problem. Only 2 parts I think would possibly fix the problem...a new cpu or a new os.

One of these days we'll see which it is. 

Kei


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yes its disabled still its $100 i dont have i had Vista ultimate in my hands but a friend of mine really needed an os so i gave it to him go figure



OK.
Fair enough about the $100 being too much at this stage for you, but it beats shelling out for basically a new system - see Kei's post 

You'll get to $100 a lot more quickly than to $500+


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

nope did it with

2 different montiors 
10 installs
2 different mobos
3 different gpus 
etc etc lol ive been hitting this DCOM / PnP error for a LONG time
also tested multiple HDDs all i can say is about 2 weeks after i built the first stage of this rig (8gigs DDR2 and a 4870x2 at the time) in march of 2009  it was 2 weeks in that the issue arose on the first mobo


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nope did it with
> 
> 2 different montiors
> 10 installs
> ...



Yeah.. the ONLY constant being Vista


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

So....the ONLY thing you never changed was the operating system and the processor right? 

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

the PSU is also the same but its PCP&C and it if wasnt giving enough juice then it wouldnt boot at all or games would crash at stock with the hardware i have so its no a power issue either


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Kei said:


> So....the ONLY thing you never changed was the operating system and the processor right?
> 
> Kei



Yes, but his CPU OCs just fine in other people's systems (was in a earlier post.. pages ago).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Well.. I'm not convinced, sorry
> I think I will be going back to Antec, or maybe try the CM690 advance (or whatever - I forget the name :/). Whilst I'm completely biased towards Corsair, I don't like the Obsidian for its sharp edges.. bad idea.
> I do like the Gigabyte Sumo series though and have built a system in of those.. very nice indeed.
> No matter.. to each their own I guess



opinions are valid here my friend, if you don't like it, you don't like it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

so yea seems it might be the OS but yea i dont know im just calling it good ill wait 2 years and upgrade again from scratch

but again if it was OS only (it happens witha  clean install on multiple different hdds) there would be more issues with it around here or on the web but it seems im the only one getting an overclocking issue from it

and that dosent entirely make sense to be honest no bsod nope just a random error that closes my apps and gives me 60 secs to save before it restarts the rig also no boot past 17x multi even 17.5 results in NO POST from the mobo is also strange


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> opinions are valid here my friend, if you don't like it, you don't like it.



LOL!
I actually _do_ like it, but I'm not impressed with the (lack of) build quality 
The airflow is just awesome. In fact, my HD5850 idles much cooler than my CPU and remains cooler when stressed, by at least 15c @ max
It has good points mate


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> so yea seems it might be the OS but yea i dont know im just calling it good ill wait 2 years and upgrade again from scratch
> 
> but again if it was OS only (it happens witha  clean install on multiple different hdds) there would be more issues with it around here or on the web but it seems im the only one getting an overclocking issue from it
> 
> and that dosent entirely make sense to be honest no bsod nope just a random error that closes my apps and gives me 60 secs to save before it restarts the rig also no boot past 17x multi even 17.5 results in NO POST from the mobo is also strange



The chances of a Vista like yours, being installed on _exactly_ the same hardware as yours, in _exactly_ the same conditions as yours, is going to be close to zero.
If I've learned 1 thing in more than 20 years of dealing PC related stuff, it's that even identical systems/setups between neighbours can be a major difference in the way the systems behave respectively 

As for the BIOS no POST at that multiplier; that could just be a limit of sorts, either through a particular voltage setting, or the way the CPU interacts with the rest of the board, depending on ambient temps..
PCs can be moody too


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

well its been established my PC is more colld hearted then a witch's tit in winter submerged in the atlantic under the polar fucking ice cap


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> so yea seems it might be the OS but yea i dont know im just calling it good ill wait 2 years and upgrade again from scratch
> 
> but again if it was OS only (it happens witha  clean install on multiple different hdds) there would be more issues with it around here or on the web but it seems im the only one getting an overclocking issue from it
> 
> and that dosent entirely make sense to be honest no bsod nope just a random error that closes my apps and gives me 60 secs to save before it restarts the rig also no boot past 17x multi even 17.5 results in NO POST from the mobo is also strange



Out of curiosity, are you using the 8-pin for the CPU or are you using the 4-pin? I ask because I've tested both and with my current settings, it would not post unless I was using the 8-pin.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

its 8 pin my psu has only an 8 pin connector

PC power & cooling silencer 750 crossfire edition (same as every other silencer 750 just red paint job)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

its also not a voltage issue because at 3.4 i can pump voltage and still stay stable


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well its been established my PC is more colld hearted then a witch's tit in winter submerged in the atlantic under the polar fucking ice cap



LOL!
I like that one


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

worst part is its true if i mailed this junk heap to CP or Kei they would have it at 4ghz 2600mhz NB and singing happily


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> worst part is its true if i mailed this junk heap to CP or Kei they would have it at 4ghz 2600mhz NB and singing happily



In 30 minutes flat at that!  (including install time lol...I kid I kid...I think )

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

i wouldnt doubt it kei i dont know i guess ill have to settle for the time being and hope someone puts Win 7 up FF again soon lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

final stable clock with no plug n play error is

3423mhz CPU 1812mhz HT  2013mhz NB at 1.375volts but with vdroop its 1.36 volts rock stable also managed to lower the NB voltage a bit as well but thats my max stable clock before PnP kicks in to ruin the fun


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> final stable clock with no plug n play error is
> 
> 3423mhz CPU 1812mhz HT  2013mhz NB at 1.375volts but with vdroop its 1.36 volts rock stable also managed to lower the NB voltage a bit as well but thats my max stable clock before PnP kicks in to ruin the fun



Is that speed noticeably faster for your apps/games?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

fuck no  i DID notice a big jump in GTA IV from 3400 to 3600 2200-2400NB made a BIG different but 3400 2000 makes almost no improvement over stock speed also Dragon age LOVED the 3600 2200-2400nb as well  im guessing at that speed my gpus are starting be able to open up a bit more in that particular game  GTA just loves the extra cpu power

for some reason hitting 3600 2400 ish results in GTA IV just loving it for whatever reason i see a 10fps boost at higher settings and at your settings i see a 5fps boost  on average in games like dragon age the extra NB speed and cpu speed let my gpus open up a bit more giving me another 12-13fps compared to usual it seems to be the sweet spot for me in terms of my setup im not completely done ill probably research the DCOM issue further but i dont expect any real answer to it

also strange but Dragon age will run without PnP error at 3600mhz but its the only game i have that will do so

that the higher clock speed would help nicely in terms of Medieval 2 total war and EMpire total war since niether really takes advantage of a quadcore and seems to like higher clock speeds instead


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

Booted from bios 3.8Ghz @ 1.35v (stock) so far so good. No ACC enabled for this clock, and still running the usual 'stfu' fan speed mode I love. I'm not going to do any stressing for at least 1 hour or so, I want to see how it handles the norm usage and then I'll run wPrime 1024M test to see if it's stable enough or not.

3.7Ghz ran the wPrime 1024M test just find after running for 1 hour. I ran that clock up until the 5 hours straight mark, and never once had a hiccup which is very impressive. Hopefully 3.8Ghz works out the same way, but either way if it boots and  runs for an hour or more I'm already hugely impressed. 

Amazing what a new board can do for a processor...you find out things you had no idea of because you THOUGHT you'd found the limit before when you hadn't even scratched the surface yet. 

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

yea yea rub it in nice clocks at stock thats for damn sure


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

*3.5Ghz is the magic number I think*



crazyeyesreaper said:


> fuck no  i DID notice a big jump in GTA IV from 3400 to 3600 2200-2400NB made a BIG different but 3400 2000 makes almost no improvement over stock speed also Dragon age LOVED the 3600 2200-2400nb as well  im guessing at that speed my gpus are starting be able to open up a bit more in that particular game  GTA just loves the extra cpu power



I'm also using a 5000 series ATi card and noticed during extremely extensive testing (from as low as 2.5Ghz up to 3.8Ghz cpu speed) that from 2.8Ghz-3Ghz was roughly the same for average framerate. 3.2Ghz saw the same average though gained where it counted...min framerates got a little boost, max also saw a little bump but doesn't matter.

3.2-3.4Ghz was roughly identical min/max/avg rates again. 3.5Ghz was where the next jump came especially for minimum framerates which got a nice boost. Average went up a bit as did max, but minimum was where it really counted and shined. 3.6Ghz again was nearly the same as 3.5, and the next bump didn't come until hitting 3.8Ghz. That gained a little bit on the minimum side of things, a little on max, and a hair on average. 3.8Ghz didn't give nearly the same level of jump though as you got from going 2.8-->3.2 and 3.2-->3.5Ghz.

I'd say that for this series the magic number is around 3.5Ghz which is fairly easy to obtain with any Phenom II, and doesn't require large voltage or cooling. 

This testing held true even when overclocking the crap out of the gpu core/memory clocks.

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

well i cant get 3.5 PnP stable and i know NB clocks help immensely as well but i havent gotten that far with the NB either .... im stuck XD

im currently looking for a way to win7 64 bit free so we shall see if i can get it and test it it might cure my woes who knows


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

hmm fun had my first ever delete thread that was intresting


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm fun had my first ever delete thread that was intresting



Because you can't ask for free stuff in that section. The reason being it would eventually become overloaded with people asking for free stuff.

Wouldn't you want 32 bit 7 anyways, for better overclocks?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey fellas 

I have a GA-MA785GPMT-UD2H mb with some g-skill eco 7,8,7,24 1600mhz sticks.  4gb(2x2).

I had heaps of problems with them as they wouldn't post above 1333mhz despite the timings.  I even set them to 11,11,11,30!!!  I finally figured it out, it was the divider, apparently they do not like the AMD dividers.

So what I have done is set my:
FSB - 250
HT - x9
CPU - x12
DDR to 1333mhz

NB +0.1v
NB CPU +0.1v
CPU -0.1V

This makes my ram run at 1666mhz 7,8,7,20 1T 1666mhz.  I am not interested in ocing my CPU as I have it undervolted .1v.  3ghz is plenty.

Am I putting unnecessary stress on my MB having the FSB at 250 just for the RAM?? I can run the memory @ 1333mhz 6,7,7,18 1T which gives similar results in mem benches.

Also, I noticed a lot of extra memory bandwidth when I increase the HT.  Is running it higher than 2000 going to cause instability.  I have it a 2250 atm and its solid.


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2010)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Hey fellas
> 
> I have a GA-MA785GPMT-UD2H mb with some g-skill eco 7,8,7,24 1600mhz sticks.  4gb(2x2).
> 
> ...



You are currently bottlenecked by the north bridge. Raise it's multiplier so it's set at 2400mhz and test again.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

its not the overclock so much erocker its the DCOM / PnP error ive yet to find a fix for it i just needed win7 64 bit to test because ive already tried reinstalls of vista to no improvement and im not about to sell off my PS3 and games that i bought less then 2 weeks ago just to buy an OS if the issue persists because then its a total of $600 to make it worth while to get past it i was looking to simply test my rig the RIGHT way

if the FF post was closed because it would cause more issues then thats cool i can accept that 

i was just looking for a legit way to test the PnP error because if Win7 doesnt fix it there something wrong in my system somewhere


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2010)

You should get the trial then.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

thats what i was asking about i was just asking for help for the most part  then someone mentioned the T word and then the thread closed and it was WTF


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> You are currently bottlenecked by the north bridge. Raise it's multiplier so it's set at 2400mhz and test again.



is that a safe freq to be running @.


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2010)

Absolutely. Just bump it up to 2400mhz. You shouldn't need more voltage for the frequency you are running your CPU at.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 16, 2010)

what about the extra .1v on NB and NB/CPUVID...  do you think that is necessary for 250fsb?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm fun had my first ever delete thread that was intresting



?
What did you do?


EDIT: nevermind. Page took a long time to update.. didn't see the other posts until now


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

lol yea long story short i asked a question the wrong way in the wrong forum section my fault no big deal at least erocker gave some clarification on the issue which was nice


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol yea long story short i asked a question the wrong way in the wrong forum section my fault no big deal at least erocker gave some clarification on the issue which was nice



Kewlies 

Well, I've been trudging every which way I can, but I'm not sure I can work out the exact nature of the DCOM problem.
It _is_ related to a piece of hardware, that's throwing Vista off (driver-wise, at least).
So.. are both your mouse & keyboard USB?
Is your .NET up-to-date?
Is your on-board sound up-to-date?
Are you booting with any other USB devices plugged in?

Can't remember the rest atm.. Not enough sleep & too much to do yet


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok I have the HT/NB running @ 2500mhz now.  It made a big diff in mem b/width...

I might try it with the NB and NBCPU VID back at normal.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

DrunkenMafia said:


> what about the extra .1v on NB and NB/CPUVID...  do you think that is necessary for 250fsb?



The safe voltage level for the NB is up to 1.375v, though that's far more than you'll ever need.
Stick to about 1.3v and you should be able to go up to 2800NB (2600 if stability issues occur).
NB @ 2400 is stable regardless (unless you have really finicky hardware, or your nick is crazyeyesreaper )


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

lol 

mouse and keyboard are usb

drivers are up to date kind of hard not to be when vista finds and installs the most up to date driver at least so far and those that i dont agree with ive install the manufacturers driver instead

.net is up todate because if it wasnt Mudbox would crash 

on board sound no idea using the driver that came with the CD from gigabyte 

downloading trial of Win 7 64bit now and to erocker i dont want HIGH over clocks i just want to get past the god damn 3400mhz barrier due to the DCOM error ..... damn thing is a bisch


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol
> 
> mouse and keyboard are usb
> 
> ...



OK.. I don't know then, LOL


Make sure you do a dual-boot for Win7.. Last thing you need is another headache 

EDIT: actually.. have you tried a PS/2 keyboard?
No yellow exclamations in Device Manager?
LOL


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

yea didnt fix the issue no worries

ive got 2 1 terabyte HDDS and 500gig storage drive im just gonna back up the 500gig on the 1 terabyte and unhook the main drive yadda yadda and install win 7 using the USB key method and hope for the best if it works well then i have to find a way to get $100 for a cd key lol and work dosent start till march  fun fun eitherway this is the last major test before i start selling off what little i own to the fix the issue for good

and no no yellow markers it should be said that ive tried using standard everyday non special keyboard and mouse as well never made a difference my guess is its how vista handles PnP with monitors in 64bit in some weird way ive found some kind of flaw or something i dont even know all i know is my heads about to pop off


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea didnt fix the issue no worries
> 
> ive got 2 1 terabyte HDDS and 500gig storage drive im just gonna back up the 500gig on the 1 terabyte and unhook the main drive yadda yadda and install win 7 using the USB key method and hope for the best if it works well then i have to find a way to get $100 for a cd key lol and work dosent start till march  fun fun eitherway this is the last major test before i start selling off what little i own to the fix the issue for good



Good luck mate.
I sincerely hope it works out for you.
Make sure you have all the required Win7 driver for your hardware, just in case Win7 has a cry over some


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

its all good

Mouse and keyboard shouldnt be an issue since my keyboard is a microsoft brand anyway 

the ATi drivers are easy to grab and the driver disc well the drivers to set everything up i can easily just boot into windows download install and be done with it

i already got the Maximum PC guide on how to set up a win 7 usb key as we speak just waiting on the download so i can try it tomorrow morning or maybe tonight i havent decided yet

on a sidenote i hope i win the SMB $2500 rig cause i wouldnt look back


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 16, 2010)

ok 2500mhz nb is not stable, I get a crash from d.top after a few mins...  

I tried 2250mhz without the extra 100mv on the NB & NB CPU VID and she wouldn't post.

Will having tight ram timings have any effect on my HT stability, I didn't loosen them for the test.

Also do the NB volts and NB CPU VID volts need to be the same in bios??


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

loosen the ram timings and drop the ram speed down a notch then start testing your NB speeds find whats stable then rework the FSB and ram little by little till u find the over all max

lower NB = higher CPU clock
Higher NB = lower CPU clock

you have to balance it out  even more so since your overclocking your ram


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 16, 2010)

Well I am not ocin the cpu at all so a higher nb should be ok.  I can't get it stable at 2500 though, I will loosen the ram a little and see what happens..

My lil fella just woke up so I will have to go...  2yr olds don't like it when your sitting at a pc!!!  

Thanks all, I will check in later.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Well I am not ocin the cpu at all so a higher nb should be ok.  I can't get it stable at 2500 though, I will loosen the ram a little and see what happens..
> 
> My lil fella just woke up so I will have to go...  2yr olds don't like it when your sitting at a pc!!!
> 
> Thanks all, I will check in later.



Good luck mate 

BTW: don't OC your HT, as it has nil effect really.
OCing your NB on the other hand makes a noticeable difference.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

cant find my USB key  damn it

edit nvm my buddy was using it to put music on his PS3 would have been nice if he had asked


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Also do the NB volts and NB CPU VID volts need to be the same in bios??



No.
Just set the NB VID to 1.3, leave the other on auto.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> cant find my USB key  damn it
> 
> edit nvm my buddy was using it to put music on his PS3 would have been nice if he had asked



LOL!
You're off to a good start already


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

alright go the USB drive set up copying the 438 gigs of data from the WD 500 to the samsung 1 terabyte back up drive (2 back ups 1 for data 1 for 3d work but ill dbl dip for the momeny) anyway 50% of the way there and if all does right the install should only take 20mins from USB but so far i got an 1hr and 44mins till the copying is done from HDD to HDD

all i know is if this works i need to get me a Win 7 key lol for Home Premium so i can legitly use this and be done with the issue if it dosent fix it well i guess i gotta make some money dont i


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

also anyone remember what the max temps on a PII 940 are

everest gives me 2 temps the CPU temp at 31'c and the core temps 1 2 3 4 (theres only one sensor so its all the same but yadda yadda) 34'c

i know the max is 62'c but for which temp CPU temp or Core temp??


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> also anyone remember what the max temps on a PII 940 are
> 
> everest gives me 2 temps the CPU temp at 31'c and the core temps 1 2 3 4 (theres only one sensor so its all the same but yadda yadda) 34'c
> 
> i know the max is 62'c but for which temp CPU temp or Core temp??



CPU temp.
Core is important, of course, but the ultimate temp of the die is what can kill it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

so basically keep CPU temp under 62'c but keep an eye on core to be sure as if thats getting to high obviously the CPU temp will be getting damn close to the limit i get ya just wanted to make sure


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> so basically keep CPU temp under 62'c but keep an eye on core to be sure as if thats getting to high obviously the CPU temp will be getting damn close to the limit i get ya just wanted to make sure



Well, my theory is to keep the core to the max of the die max; this way you're guaranteed to never cook the CPU, as the core is always hotter under load, than the die.
I think you should be OK with your cooler though


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

well see my issue is i have the WARMEST room in the house were talking 96'F at certain times even with a window open to 22'f temps the issue is im the first heat vent ie shortest in the house and its an old furnace means short distance more heat more hot air = higher cpu temps

with that said ive seen core temp hit 60'c but it happens maybe once a week and usually only when at 100% cpu usage for extended periods ie F@H 

anyway im checking to make sure because if temps get to high and i can oc further means i have to keep a sharp eye on the machine for awhile before i figure out its heat pattern

considering i know i can 3700mhz with LinX stable i seriously hope this win 7 thing works if so i wont stop pushing till i hit 4ghz or it just wont go any further and ill do it in 64bit to because going 32bit is just to easy


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well see my issue is i have the WARMEST room in the house were talking 96'F at certain times even with a window open to 22'f temps the issue is im the first heat vent ie shortest in the house and its an old furnace means short distance more heat more hot air = higher cpu temps
> 
> with that said ive seen core temp hit 60'c but it happens maybe once a week and usually only when at 100% cpu usage for extended periods ie F@H
> 
> ...



I'm at those temps at night, so you can imagine the daytime temps being .. somewhat higher 
My system tends to idle at 45c, so it's imperative I use a better-than-stock cooler for my CPU


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

well ive got a xigmatek dark knight duh.. in my specs but the 2nd fan fell and broke a fin so its only 1 fan at the moment insteat of 2 in push pull but overall it should be alright i mean folding at 90-100'f on the pII and 2 5850s and still only hit 60'c 70'c 70'c on the cpu and both gpus respectively even in the intense heat but i just want to keep a lid on it id hate to get this all working and then BAM meltdown talk about a kick to the family jewels


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well ive got a xigmatek dark knight duh.. in my specs but the 2nd fan fell and broke a fin so its only 1 fan at the moment insteat of 2 in push pull but overall it should be alright i mean folding at 90-100'f on the pII and 2 5850s and still only hit 60'c 70'c 70'c on the cpu and both gpus respectively even in the intense heat but i just want to keep a lid on it id hate to get this all working and then BAM meltdown talk about a kick to the family jewels



True..
Do you manually set the fan on the GPUs?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

only when folding i set them at 45% i cant hear them and as long as the furnace isnt on they stay at or around 63'c  otherwise the fans on auto and ive never had a heat issue with the cards


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Kei said:


> Booted from bios 3.8Ghz @ 1.35v (stock) so far so good. No ACC enabled for this clock, and still running the usual 'stfu' fan speed mode I love. I'm not going to do any stressing for at least 1 hour or so, I want to see how it handles the norm usage and then I'll run wPrime 1024M test to see if it's stable enough or not.
> 
> 3.7Ghz ran the wPrime 1024M test just find after running for 1 hour. I ran that clock up until the 5 hours straight mark, and never once had a hiccup which is very impressive. Hopefully 3.8Ghz works out the same way, but either way if it boots and  runs for an hour or more I'm already hugely impressed.
> 
> ...



Kei, let me ask you.  I have 3 sticks of RAM.  would that hurt performance other than 2 or 4 sticks?  This was a tri channel kit for the i7 and it clocked wayyyyy better than on the AMD rig.  I had them at 1300 MHz or so for daily use, I can barely do 1066 here   ANy suggestions?  I am def. going to try and get new RAM very soon!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Kei, let me ask you.  I have 3 sticks of RAM.  would that hurt performance other than 2 or 4 sticks?  This was a tri channel kit for the i7 and it clocked wayyyyy better than on the AMD rig.  I had them at 1300 MHz or so for daily use, I can barely do 1066 here   ANy suggestions?  I am def. going to try and get new RAM very soon!



Single vs dual channel actually doesn't make a huge real-world difference in most apps these days. If you need more than 4GB of ram, using the 3rd stick is worth it, even if it would take you to single channel. Single channel ram is still faster than paging, after all.

If 4GB is more ram than you need already, then just keep the 3rd stick around as backup.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

yea that would make a difference CP as its single channel and thats gonna hurt enough as it is try getting the DJ9s there still for sale on the egg i believe or ask fits im sure he can hook you up with the ram u need to get that AMD rig roaring along

i learned something somewhat new today thanks wile e


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Single vs dual channel actually doesn't make a huge real-world difference in most apps these days. If you need more than 4GB of ram, using the 3rd stick is worth it, even if it would take you to single channel. Single channel ram is still faster than paging, after all.
> 
> If 4GB is more ram than you need already, then just keep the 3rd stick around as backup.






crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea that would make a difference CP as its single channel and thats gonna hurt enough as it is try getting the DJ9s there still for sale on the egg i believe or ask fits im sure he can hook you up with the ram u need to get that AMD rig roaring along
> 
> i learned something somewhat new today thanks wile e




4 is ok, but when I play dirt and Crysis 4 is not enough.  Anything else it is so I rather keep the stick in the rig.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

what are you running that keeps 4gigs not enough ??? cause im on vista and i only run out of ram so to speak when using heavy 3d apps think mudbox with 50million polygon character in realtime and sculpting it  id turn off a few background things CP cause 4gigs SHOULD be more then enough


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

64-bit will utilise more than 4gb more efficiently. At 4gb, it's really just meeting the minimum specs for 64-bit computing in all reality


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> what are you running that keeps 4gigs not enough ??? cause im on vista and i only run out of ram so to speak when using heavy 3d apps think mudbox with 50million polygon character in realtime and sculpting it  id turn off a few background things CP cause 4gigs SHOULD be more then enough



I run WCG in the background.  I rather not stop that.  I mean the extra stick really ain't hurting.  I'll eventually get some RAM and fix the issue.  Probably get 8GB's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

This is is just for Kei 

My load temp:


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm about to go 6GB as well via 2x2GB + 2x1GB sticks. All should run at 960 4-4-4-12, as the 2GB sticks are Pi black 1000Mhz cas4 and the 1GB sticks are axeram 1200Mhz cas5. VM's take up a lot of mem. lol.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

hmm now it seems even tho CCC is set to run my cards at 775/1125 they dont kick in at all which is aggrevating and window mode just aint cutting it refering to a different thread im thinking Vista is borked possibly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm about to go 6GB as well via 2x2GB + 2x1GB sticks. All should run at 960 4-4-4-12, as the 2GB sticks are Pi black 1000Mhz cas4 and the 1GB sticks are axeram 1200Mhz cas5. VM's take up a lot of mem. lol.



Well I have either the option of going 2x2GB or 4X2GB.  4GB is not really enough I would say, so I need 8GB.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm now it seems even tho CCC is set to run my cards at 775/1125 they dont kick in at all which is aggrevating and window mode just aint cutting it refering to a different thread im thinking Vista is borked possibly



LOL!
Could just be CCC being a dud.
On first boot, I tend to set & reset the fan manually, so the OC sticks


----------



## sinar (Jan 16, 2010)

Testing 0947 C3 max. My single stage went -1C under load


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I have either the option of going 2x2GB or 4X2GB.  4GB is not really enough I would say, so I need 8GB.



Go 4x4gb 
Or 2x4gb for future expansion


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

sinar said:


> Testing 0947 C3 max. My single stage went -1C under load
> 
> http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/7852/screenshot520.jpg



Holy crap 
LOL 

Nice score mate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Go 4x4gb
> Or 2x4gb for future expansion





jjFarking said:


> Holy crap
> LOL
> 
> Nice score mate



2x4GB don't seem like a bad idea 




Great job sinar


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Good night ladies.  Talk to you'll tomorrow.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

gonna overclock my gpus another way and rerun the bench i still cant figure out HOW you beat my dualcards if tessellation was on  thats just nuts


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good night ladies.  Talk to you'll tomorrow.



Have a good mate


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> gonna overclock my gpus another way and rerun the bench i still cant figure out HOW you beat my dualcards if tessellation was on  thats just nuts



Just set them to CCC's 775/1125
I found that's really the sweet point, without the need to go silly with voltages really 

EDIT: and set the fans manually to 63% - sweet point for cooling, without sounding like a F111 taking off


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

my gpus max at 70'c when gaming since i have 4 120mm red led coolermaster 90cfm  fans running at 19db right next to them so high fan speeds are not needed


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> BTW: don't OC your HT, as it has nil effect really.
> OCing your NB on the other hand makes a noticeable difference.



Thats were I was going wrong!!!!  I knew I was missing something.  The HT needs to stay ~2ghz!!!

I was keeping it the same as my NB.  Got it.  :cheers:

So I now have my nb @ 2500mhz, fsb 250 and all good.  It seems I might have a bummer cpu as tried to boot it with these settings at max multi for 3750mhz and it wouldnt post, I put it up to 1.5v

I might try n bump the fsb up a little more.  Does anyone know what I should expect max on a 785g board???  Tried to g it but no luck yet.

BTW...  I absolutely love tinkering with this now I have an SSD, before I didn't have the patience/time!!!!  boot, restart, boot etc only takes a few seconds now!!!


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Thats were I was going wrong!!!!  I knew I was missing something.  The HT needs to stay ~2ghz!!!
> 
> I was keeping it the same as my NB.  Got it.  :cheers:
> 
> ...



Not necessarily a bum CPU. They do all have their limits, but they're not all the same limit.
You just need to find the sweet spot for your system 

Hope the little one was OK with you being behind the puter


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Not necessarily a bum CPU. They do all have their limits, but they're not all the same limit.
> You just need to find the sweet spot for your system
> 
> Hope the little one was OK with you being behind the puter



yeah he drags me off it straight away...  

So I put the HT on 2000 and nb up to 2500 and I get a bsod after 5 mins or do.  It seems like a memory prob.  I will try with some looser timings.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

oh how i wish i had this and that and more of this and more of that and a harem full of women and big boobs and beer and more of this and that ...... sorry  i had a man moment hopefully heaven is semi close to what i just envisioned if it exists either that or someone build a holodeck stat


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> oh how i wish i had this and that and more of this and more of that and a harem full of women and big boobs and beer and more of this and that ...... sorry  i had a man moment hopefully heaven is semi close to what i just envisioned if it exists either that or someone build a holodeck stat



trekked too much?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> trekked too much?




One can never Trek too much!
Unless you're talking DS9 or Voyager or whatever 
ST:TNG rules! 



EDIT: Captain Jean-Luc Picard, of the USS Enterprise
Engage!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

alright i cant boot from the USB drive

i jumped through all the hoops did every god damn thing and i get boot MGR missing every god damn time
dosent help my mobo divide usb by
usb zipp
usb floppy
usb cdrom
usb hdd 

im guessing for this to work i have to use HDD but the problem it i cant get it to boot extremely pissed as i do NOT have any damn blank dvds seems i get past 1 hurdle to trip over another


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 16, 2010)

well here i am so far, wanted to post a general update as to what i was up to with my 965.  I'm running x64 atm but benching i'm in x86 which yields me ironically another 150-250Mhz on the core depending on the htt/nb/ram settings i use.  This for x64 and everyday gaming might end up being my stable max though.


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is is just for Kei
> 
> My load temp:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/Capture336.jpg



I hate you so much right now!  That's just insane...btw my 3.8Ghz test @ 1.35v didn't pass. I had no problems under normal usage, but after the first hour I tried to run wPrime 1024M and it failed with the quickness. I must be super close though so it's not worry. 

Just so we're clear....I still hate you and your temps. 



DrunkenMafia said:


> yeah he drags me off it straight away...
> 
> So I put the HT on 2000 and nb up to 2500 and I get a bsod after 5 mins or do.  It seems like a memory prob.  I will try with some looser timings.



What cpu speed were you running when you got the bsod...and what kinda bsod was it? If you were still trying for the 3.7Ghz clock try to re-run the test with a Northbridge somewhere around 2.3-2.3Ghz or so and see what happens. Voltage wise for that speed use 1.16v on the cpu/nb voltage just to be safe. I imagine you would only truly need 1.10v at most to get 2.3Ghz stable, but just to be safe try that little extra bump.

Have you already found your maximum bus speed with that board, if so what was it? Also did you already try to see what the highest you could boot the system at for the cpu only...or was that 3.7Ghz?

Final question...for now...have you tried ACC yet, and do you know your weakest processor core? 



exodusprime1337 said:


> well here i am so far, wanted to post a general update as to what i was up to with my 965.  I'm running x64 atm but benching i'm in x86 which yields me ironically another 150-250Mhz on the core depending on the htt/nb/ram settings i use.  This for x64 and everyday gaming might end up being my stable max though.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/Capture.png



Things look pretty good except for the super uber high ht link speed. Are you running a bunch of super powered video cards? If not then you are not gaining anything running that high, however you are decreasing (dramatically I might add) the abilty to overclock the system. Even on a multiple gpu setup a speed of 1800-2000Mhz is enough for the ht link except in the most extreme cases where you may need a little more.

Try dropping that back to normal levels, and work on getting the ram timings tighter if possible? I'm not sure what kinda voltage you're using now for your ram so I don't know what's possible just yet...but if you could get those timings closer it would be a great help. If you could manage to get 8-7-7 or 8-8-7 that would be beneficial...if you could get them even tighter that would be awesome. You may have to rework your overclock in order to do so because using the 1600Mhz divider usually limits how tight your timings can be. That would mean you'd need to change the bus speed to ~250Mhz the cpu multiplier to 16x, the northbridge to 10-11x, and ht link to 8x. That will give you almost exactly the same overclocks that you have now (maybe a pinch more or less on northbridge), but give you the ability to be much more aggressive on the ram itself at the same voltages.

If you CAN'T get them closer at that speed, then it may prove in your best interest to lower the overall speed to the 1333Mhz level if it means you can get cas6 1T timings. That would be a lot faster if you could make that happen. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

Think I'm about to put my case under the knife a bit and see if I can't make some more holes for cable management...and whatever else I end up getting in my head as the moment goes on. 

I tend to end up making up new stuff as I go once I start working on something after giving it a whole nights worth of thought.

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

i think i just had an HDD failure i just keep having WONDERFUL fucking days whats next is my cd drive gonna shoot a cd at me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Kei said:


> I hate you so much right now!  That's just insane...btw my 3.8Ghz test @ 1.35v didn't pass. I had no problems under normal usage, but after the first hour I tried to run wPrime 1024M and it failed with the quickness. I must be super close though so it's not worry.
> 
> Just so we're clear....I still hate you and your temps.


  I had to open the case though, my issue is def the cards venting inside the case.  I need to fix that issue sometime in the near future.



Kei said:


> Think I'm about to put my case under the knife a bit and see if I can't make some more holes for cable management...and whatever else I end up getting in my head as the moment goes on.
> 
> I tend to end up making up new stuff as I go once I start working on something after giving it a whole nights worth of thought.
> 
> Kei



The knife    If I had seen the pics of you rig I can give you some ideas, after all I think I am one of the better peeps here with cable management.  So post'em up bro.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> One can never Trek too much!
> Unless you're talking DS9 or Voyager or whatever
> ST:TNG rules!
> 
> ...



to boldy go,where no one has gone before


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Speaking of cable management in my last post, here is how the rig looks ATM.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 16, 2010)

So guys, as I'm waiting for my 955 C3, I'm wondering what kind of voltage are these chips needing to get to 4.0, and what is the actual max spec for them?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> So guys, as I'm waiting for my 955 C3, I'm wondering what kind of voltage are these chips needing to get to 4.0, and what is the actual max spec for them?



Max CPU safe voltage - 1.55V
Max Safe Temp - 55ºc, max temp 62ºc
My voltage for 4GHz I have not tested stable because of temps, however I estimate somewhere along 1.4-1.5v.  This is the complete opposite of i7, at 4ghz and over they require lots of voltage and take it much better than an i7 does.  It's going to be weird, we are used to seeing 4Ghz at 1.1v or something like that.  Not going to happen here.


I was LinX stable at 3.9 GHz 1.424v, running now LinX stabel 3.8 GHz at default voltage of 1.392v.  Keep that in mind, these things come running at 1.4v by default.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Max CPU safe voltage - 1.55V
> Max Safe Temp - 55ºc, max temp 62ºc
> My voltage for 4GHz I have not tested stable because of temps, however I estimate somewhere along 1.4-1.5v.  This is the complete opposite of i7, at 4ghz and over they require lots of voltage and take it much better than an i7 does.  It's going to be weird, we are used to seeing 4Ghz at 1.1v or something like that.  Not going to happen here.
> 
> ...



What kind of temps are you getting at 3.9 1.424? What's weird is to feel like a bit of a noob again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> What kind of temps are you getting at 3.9 1.424? What's weird is to feel like a bit of a noob again.



thing is with case closed my temps rise a lot because my cards vent inside the case.  So I believe LinX was giving me about 52-53ºc.  WCG didn't go over 50ºc.  4Ghz @ 1.440 game temps of WCG at around 52-53ºc so I didn't wanna cut it close till I find a way to fix the heat issue, probably getting cards that vent out back.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> thing is with case closed my temps rise a lot because my cards vent inside the case.  So I believe LinX was giving me about 52-53ºc.  WCG didn't go over 50ºc.  4Ghz @ 1.440 game temps of WCG at around 52-53ºc so I didn't wanna cut it close till I find a way to fix the heat issue, probably getting cards that vent out back.



Yeah, I'm guessing our temps will be different since i'm running on an open bench and my workshop ambient temps are 17c right now.  As long as I can get 4.0 stable at reasonable temps I'll be happy. Anything else is just gravy.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

lol im not even going to make a statement related to anything if i do something else in my rig with die


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing our temps will be different since I'm running on an open bench and my workshop ambient temps are 17c right now.  As long as I can get 4.0 stable at reasonable temps I'll be happy. Anything else is just gravy.



Its 76f in my house right now and I'm idling at 33c.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 16, 2010)

Kei said:


> I hate you so much right now!  That's just insane...btw my 3.8Ghz test @ 1.35v didn't pass. I had no problems under normal usage, but after the first hour I tried to run wPrime 1024M and it failed with the quickness. I must be super close though so it's not worry.
> 
> Just so we're clear....I still hate you and your temps.
> 
> ...



this is cheap g.skill cl9 ddr3 1600, believe it or not i does not run cas 6 or 8 even at 1333, and i won't drop to 1067 that's just a waste i should go back to ddr2 at that rate.  As far as frequency though, these sticks actually run up into the 1800's which is nice as i may be able to mitigate some of the crappy latency loss with brute speed... i'm going to invest in some better ram later but for the moment, these will have to do lol.. i'm gonna but up an x86 version of win 7 and see what knda clocks i can get out of it there.  I'm finding with the 20 or so 965's i have the opportunity to bench they've all done well under ln2, but many of them mine included hit a 4Ghz wall in x64... i'm ok with that for everyday clocks but i need something to bench with lol.  it'll only be about 20 mins to swap os's i'll post back with results.


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

Posting from the phone, case work is 99% done.  Only thing left to do is cutout for the motherboard backplate another day.

Cables will be much like CP's though I had to make all the holes lol.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

On the way to the movies, I'll post pics when I get home. 

Sorry about the double post I can only have so many characters per post on my phone lol. :shadedshu

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing our temps will be different since i'm running on an open bench and my workshop ambient temps are 17c right now.  As long as I can get 4.0 stable at reasonable temps I'll be happy. Anything else is just gravy.



That should not be hard.  I remember moving my i7 from my case to the tech bench.  Temps dropped like 15-20ºc on the CPU, no kidding 



Kei said:


> Posting from the phone, case work is 99% done.  Only thing left to do is cutout for the motherboard backplate another day.
> 
> Cables will be much like CP's though I had to make all the holes lol.
> 
> Kei





Kei said:


> On the way to the movies, I'll post pics when I get home.
> 
> Sorry about the double post I can only have so many characters per post on my phone lol. :shadedshu
> 
> Kei



Looking forward to the pics Kei, have fun at the movies


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

BTW guys,

Push and Pull on the Corsair H50 is just sick!!!  Thanks to the mailman for posting this over at another thread.

http://blog.corsair.com/?p=987


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

alright well i got the HDD fixed and i made sure to do 1 more format to make sure it was good and ready and so if the error would appear again i got the Win 7 usb drive ready waiting till after dinner and lady lets me get to my tinkering around hope to report back soon with shouts of triumph


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 17, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> alright well i got the HDD fixed and i made sure to do 1 more format to make sure it was good and ready and so if the error would appear again i got the Win 7 usb drive ready waiting till after dinner and lady lets me get to my tinkering around hope to report back soon with shouts of triumph



Good luck mate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

Goodluck eyes reaper   keep us posted!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

alright i got Win 7 installed i got the drivers and gpu drivers up getting flash and other basic essentials like java as we speak with 20mins i should have preliminary tests on my overclocks and start off with 5 run LinX tests (i now longer is needed point is to get it stable enough to survive the heaven bench and see if it PnP errors or Dcom errors  lets see what my 940be is hiding shall we ?


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking forward to the pics Kei, have fun at the movies



Okay first things first.....damn blu-ray drive! Sorry I had to get that out, after I had a perfectly laid out plan, nice looking wire routing, and had closed up and installed everything...I saw I had to plug one last thing into the power supply. That DAMN DRIVE!

That caused me to have to unplug the hard drives, the gpu, the rear fan area, and reroute a bunch of wires since I only have 2 wire strands from the power supply that have sata power connectors on them (6 power leads, 3 per strand). Well I kinda can't go without that drive so I had to redo all of that after I got home from the movie (The Book of Eli...was AMAZING) so yea......it is what it is now lol. I also need some long sata cables eventually or to notch a spot or two on the case to ease the fit, had to route things a little different to compensate.

Ignore the back panel, I ran out of zipties and didn't have any plexiglass so I couldn't make a panel extension to hide view of the backside of the case yet. I'm going to end up very likely pulling everything back out again soon and painting the inside and outside of the case black anyway so I'll make the panel then. I also want to make a panel to fit next to the front fan to channel the air better. Finally my 'biggest' peave (sp?) is that I want to make a plexiglass panel where the rear 120mm fan goes and use a hole saw to cut a hole for the fan to blow through. As the case sits right now there are open vent areas just above and below the rear fan. They're not huge holes, but still holes....which change the flow of air in my case and it's pressure! I know I know...I'm anal about that, but I'm a big fan of aero/fluid dynamics so I can't help it. 

One shot after the 3 motherboard swaps, and one shot after I made some new holes tonight.

Kei

(don't worry about the pics until you get back from seeing The Book of Eli!)


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> BTW guys,
> 
> Push and Pull on the Corsair H50 is just sick!!!  Thanks to the mailman for posting this over at another thread.



I miss my H50 



exodusprime1337 said:


> this is cheap g.skill cl9 ddr3 1600, believe it or not i does not run cas 6 or 8 even at 1333, and i won't drop to 1067 that's just a waste i should go back to ddr2 at that rate.  As far as frequency though, these sticks actually run up into the 1800's which is nice as i may be able to mitigate some of the crappy latency loss with brute speed... i'm going to invest in some better ram later but for the moment, these will have to do lol.. i'm gonna but up an x86 version of win 7 and see what knda clocks i can get out of it there.  I'm finding with the 20 or so 965's i have the opportunity to bench they've all done well under ln2, but many of them mine included hit a 4Ghz wall in x64... i'm ok with that for everyday clocks but i need something to bench with lol.  it'll only be about 20 mins to swap os's i'll post back with results.



How high are you able to clock the ram using the 1066 divider? I was able to take my g.skill up to ~1900Mhz cas8 1T using that divider on 1.75v (stock 1.65v)...it's worth a try. 




crazyeyesreaper said:


> alright i got Win 7 installed i got the drivers and gpu drivers up getting flash and other basic essentials like java as we speak with 20mins i should have preliminary tests on my overclocks and start off with 5 run LinX tests (i now longer is needed point is to get it stable enough to survive the heaven bench and see if it PnP errors or Dcom errors  lets see what my 940be is hiding shall we ?



GOOD LUCK!!! 

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

alright ladies and gents overclocking has begun first up will be a test run at 17x multi for 3400 and a FSB of 220 for 3740 at 1,5 volts to start if i can boot ill test it if its stable ill back the voltage down entire point here is to see how high i can boot and if i can get enough stability to test the issues as previously stated current goal is 224 x 17x multi for 3808 cpu clock at 1.5-1.55 volts ill update as things progress


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

booting in at 3680 via 230fsb x 16x multi failed to boot at 220 x 17 going to try 225 x 16.5 momentarily depening on LinX results after 5 passes


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

hard locked trying 225 x 16 for 3600 lin X testing as we speak last test resulted in hardlock after 1st pass

if i dont have the voltage right she hardlocks seems the gigabyte board is finicky when it comes to voltages which is fine just means i have to be more patient

anyway kei do you have any settings that may work as drop in and good to go i know the 940be is a 945 with stripped ddr3 mem controller so any settings u could pass on would help im looking for 3700mhz stable cpu first then going to try NB


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2010)

Sadly nope...too many unknowns on your system for me to make a real guess.

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

well im at 3600mhz via 225 fsb x 16 multi at 1.45 volts to ensure stability i can probably drop it to 1.425  what do you think?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 17, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hard locked trying 225 x 16 for 3600 lin X testing as we speak last test resulted in hardlock after 1st pass
> 
> if i dont have the voltage right she hardlocks seems the gigabyte board is finicky when it comes to voltages which is fine just means i have to be more patient
> 
> anyway kei do you have any settings that may work as drop in and good to go i know the 940be is a 945 with stripped ddr3 mem controller so any settings u could pass on would help im looking for 3700mhz stable cpu first then going to try NB



No DCOM errors?
Or you haven't been able to try that yet?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

havent tried it yet looking a for sweet clock speed to try you know go balls out first run see what max OC i can get stable then try it in 1 go if the DCOM error shows its gonna show regardless of what clock speed i use above 3.4 so i figure ill go big and run the heaven bench and see if i can catch Erockers 965 at 4+ ghz with 2 5850s with my own setup i want to see how much better DDR3 965 790fx is compared to my 940 790gx ddr2


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 17, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> havent tried it yet looking a for sweet clock speed to try you know go balls out first run see what max OC i can get stable then try it in 1 go if the DCOM error shows its gonna show regardless of what clock speed i use above 3.4 so i figure ill go big and run the heaven bench and see if i can catch Erockers 965 at 4+ ghz with 2 5850s with my own setup i want to see how much better DDR3 965 790fx is compared to my 940 790gx ddr2



Fair enough mate. Hope it works out for you


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

well shes stable at 3600mhz CPU 1800mhz HT 1800mhz NB in linX so i guess untill kei can give me something vague ill test Heaven Bench and see what happens

oh and in Win 7 the gpus overclock properly via CCC now so thats a big +


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 17, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well shes stable at 3600mhz CPU 1800mhz HT 1800mhz NB in linX so i guess untill kei can give me something vague ill test Heaven Bench and see what happens
> 
> oh and in Win 7 the gpus overclock properly via CCC now so thats a big +



Nice going mate 
Hopefully it gets even better from here on in


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

hmm i wonder does this answer everyones questions 
even with no NB overclock i saw a 3fps increase from 3400 to 3600 and the 3400 run i did earlier had a 2k NB and im only at 1800 right now so overall im seeing great results so lets get this thing running at its max speeds shall we  ?






small note

settings for Heavens Bench

1280x1024

DX 11 
tessellation ON
8x AF
4x AA
High shaders etc


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 17, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm i wonder does this answer everyones questions
> even with no NB overclock i saw a 3fps increase from 3400 to 3600 and the 3400 run i did earlier had a 2k NB and im only at 1800 right now so overall im seeing great results so lets get this thing running at its max speeds shall we  ?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100117/Capture1.jpg
> ...



Looking much more like it should, I'd say 
Now for the game test


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

back heavens bench is more stressfull then any game no PnP error and no DCOM error before i couldnt run ANYTHING 3d EXCEPT for Dragon Age origins id say the issue is solved heavens bench stresses my hardware to the limit i can hear the sweet sweet sound of coil whine without a crash following anyway got any input Kei?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

alright gonna reboot and try 2400mhz NB lets see what happens

seems im gonna need a multi of 11x with 225 fsb to hit the 2400 range any advice for CPU - NB volts and NB volt Kei?

im thinking 1.2 CPU- NB volts and 1.275 NB volts  defaults are 1.175 and 1.3 respectively

this would be easier i think with some MX2 im using Noctua NTH1 thermal compound right now and its not as good


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2010)

just do the cpu/nb volt not both, bed time for me 

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

so raise the CPU /NB and leave the NB at default because i know the NB in the bios is higher then it neads to be at 1.3 default and the CPU/NB vid is 1.175 default


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> so raise the CPU /NB and leave the NB at default because i know the NB in the bios is higher then it neads to be at 1.3 default and the CPU/NB vid is 1.175 default



Yes leave it alone, and focus on the cpu/nb (memory controller) directly. Take your time working them as well. 

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

yea like i said i want to hit 3700mhz CPU 2400-2600mhz NB as at that point my Xiggy is at its limit in a single fan setup with the current thermal paste


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

i managed to get 3700mhz and 3800mhz stable at stock HT / NB but any NB adjustment and i just couldnt get it stable with crazy volts on this board so im backing down to 3.6ghz since i hit 64'c at 3750 so sadly unless i manage to score a Megahalems and mount that sucker sideways instead of the usual up down i wont be getting 3800mhz which is sad and its not even because the temps to hot its the damn Ambient temp that gets me every time

eitherway testing 240x15 for 3600 mhz CPU 1920mhz HT 2400mhz NB with memory at 400mhz  3:5 ratio 5 5 5 15 25 1T currently checking for stability as this cpu is CRAZY finicky 

1.4volts not stable 1.425 stable 1.45 not stable 1.475 stable it seems to leap frog on volts for stability depending on clocks and NB vid and NB volts in general seem to have a great influence on overall stability even with just the CPU clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> alright i got Win 7 installed i got the drivers and gpu drivers up getting flash and other basic essentials like java as we speak with 20mins i should have preliminary tests on my overclocks and start off with 5 run LinX tests (i now longer is needed point is to get it stable enough to survive the heaven bench and see if it PnP errors or Dcom errors  lets see what my 940be is hiding shall we ?







Kei said:


> Okay first things first.....damn blu-ray drive! Sorry I had to get that out, after I had a perfectly laid out plan, nice looking wire routing, and had closed up and installed everything...I saw I had to plug one last thing into the power supply. That DAMN DRIVE!
> 
> That caused me to have to unplug the hard drives, the gpu, the rear fan area, and reroute a bunch of wires since I only have 2 wire strands from the power supply that have sata power connectors on them (6 power leads, 3 per strand). Well I kinda can't go without that drive so I had to redo all of that after I got home from the movie (The Book of Eli...was AMAZING) so yea......it is what it is now lol. I also need some long sata cables eventually or to notch a spot or two on the case to ease the fit, had to route things a little different to compensate.
> 
> ...



I just got back from seeing it too, I thought it was a great movie.    As far as your case, holy crap that looks much better man.  Notice any difference in temps or something by getting some of those wires out of the way?


crazyeyesreaper said:


> i managed to get 3700mhz and 3800mhz stable at stock HT / NB but any NB adjustment and i just couldnt get it stable with crazy volts on this board so im backing down to 3.6ghz since i hit 64'c at 3750 so sadly unless i manage to score a Megahalems and mount that sucker sideways instead of the usual up down i wont be getting 3800mhz which is sad and its not even because the temps to hot its the damn Ambient temp that gets me every time
> 
> eitherway testing 240x15 for 3600 mhz CPU 1920mhz HT 2400mhz NB with memory at 400mhz  3:5 ratio 5 5 5 15 25 1T currently checking for stability as this cpu is CRAZY finicky
> 
> 1.4volts not stable 1.425 stable 1.45 not stable 1.475 stable it seems to leap frog on volts for stability depending on clocks and NB vid and NB volts in general seem to have a great influence on overall stability even with just the CPU clock



So everything running fine now?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, I can definitely tell when you get online CP. 





I thought that was funny.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

sort of cant get this god damn NB stable at 2400mhz just dosent want to cooperate but i figure 3600 2400 isnt to bad for a year old 940BE on a mid range board with mid range cooling in a room that averages 85-96'F


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 17, 2010)

What do you have your CPU-NB voltage at?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 17, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i managed to get 3700mhz and 3800mhz stable at stock HT / NB but any NB adjustment and i just couldnt get it stable with crazy volts on this board so im backing down to 3.6ghz since i hit 64'c at 3750 so sadly unless i manage to score a Megahalems and mount that sucker sideways instead of the usual up down i wont be getting 3800mhz which is sad and its not even because the temps to hot its the damn Ambient temp that gets me every time
> 
> eitherway testing 240x15 for 3600 mhz CPU 1920mhz HT 2400mhz NB with memory at 400mhz  3:5 ratio 5 5 5 15 25 1T currently checking for stability as this cpu is CRAZY finicky
> 
> 1.4volts not stable 1.425 stable 1.45 not stable 1.475 stable it seems to leap frog on volts for stability depending on clocks and NB vid and NB volts in general seem to have a great influence on overall stability even with just the CPU clock



i'm curious too buddy, how are things running over there.. your brief description for me earlier made me think jacked up os install.. did we get things going again?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

CPU-NB is at 1.3volts anything lower machine will fail LinX 1st pass ive been messing with ACC to try and get everything working  a figure 600mhz cpu 600mhz nb increase aint bad im thinking have my problem is heat its well known if u keep a phenom II cool it takes less volts


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, the NB isn't stable at that voltage?! That's odd, mine only takes 1.25v for that, try upping your NB to 1.35v(MB northbridge that is, not CPU). Of course, your CPU might just have a bad IMC.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

well win 7 means i can overclock past 3400mhz cpu and still run 3d apps thats the main goal of this adventure im running off an old WD drive if this pans out ill write down my clocks and settings install win 7 on the samsung F3 1terabyte and go from there right now this Win 7 and ocing trial is just that a trial to see if ill make the switch  just the 200mhz alone with lower NB netted me 3fps and an extra 90 points in Heavens Bench i figure a stable NB at 2400 should help me a tad bit more im just trying to find stable settings currently MOBO NB is at 1.3v

also just made it past LinX pass 1  time to ride this out and see what happens if i can get 5 runs passed ill run Heavens Bench again if it dosent crash ill try LinX for a 20 run test if it all goes well ill have my final clocks


)#@!+*@%^*+  cant get this damn thing stable argh


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

5 runs passed
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=955780
NB is at exactly 2400mhz

im shutting down and going to bed ill have the official word tomorrow on if i can pass 15-20 runs


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 17, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Wow, the NB isn't stable at that voltage?! That's odd, mine only takes 1.25v for that, try upping your NB to 1.35v(MB northbridge that is, not CPU). Of course, your CPU might just have a bad IMC.



my 940 runs 3.85Ghz all day in x64 1.535v and a 2800nb takes 1.37, a 2600nb takes about 1.35 on mine.. it's not like the c3 revision where i can run 2700nb at 1.28 and then the jump comes in, i run 4.010Ghz 1.525v, 2827nb at 1.38 with ddr3 at 1750Mhz or so 1.75 9.9.9.24.1t


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

i think when i hit 4ghz stable i was just lucky that day almost 10 months ago because this thing HATE to overclock anything but the cpu i havent tried multi overclock yet tho so i have to test that to just if it fails to post like it use to that will mean i have to tear down my rig to remove the battery and start again so i wont do that till last.

anyway 3.6ghz at 1.425 volts that droops to 1.4 isnt half bad i dont think at least not with a 1920HT and 2400NB especially considering my Ambient temps


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 17, 2010)

At least you're getting somewhere mate.
Certainly a lot better than you have been doing!


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 17, 2010)

If you leave a daily x3 720 1.535v have any problem will


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 17, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> If you leave a daily x3 720 1.535v have any problem will



Are you running just the 3 cores, or have you unlocked the 4th?
That voltage is rather high..
What kind of cooling do you have?


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 17, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Are you running just the 3 cores, or have you unlocked the 4th?
> That voltage is rather high..
> What kind of cooling do you have?



Not the 4 cores and I'm using the stock cooler


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 17, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> Not the 4 cores and I'm using the stock cooler



OK.. I don't remember what speed you're running your CPU at, but that voltage seems too high with only the normal 3 cores running 
Have you tried using a lower voltage?
Any stability issues if you do?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Wow, I can definitely tell when you get online CP.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100117/CP lolz.png
> I thought that was funny.



  That made my day bro


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is is just for Kei
> 
> My load temp:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/Capture336.jpg



Call me Mr.MeToo lol, I had to see if I was stable at 3.8Ghz @ 1.392v like Mr.Mytempsarecoolerthanyours 

Well it passed the 1024M test with no problems max load temp ended up being 44C with the cpu fan on ~82-88%. I didn't get up to turn the exhaust fan up to 100% so that may have dropped the temps a degree or two which would be sweet.

Still not as good as the Mega, but I'm pleased and it will get better once I finally stop doing everything else and lap this already lol. I was even at the store the other day with all the sandpaper in hand....put it back and went to look at rubbing compound (for shiny time fun, not sure if I'd do it yet though)...and bought nothing haha.

Once that mosfet cooler FINALLY gets here I'll have an excuse to do the lapping since I'm sure I'll have to remove the V8 to do so. At that point I think I'll also measure up the case to cut out the slot for the backplate opening....maybe even get some spray paint and the plexiglass. 
======================================================

@ CP

As far as case temps go, things are pretty normal I think right now. The airflow is still not optimal yet since i had to do the little relocation dance with the drives and a few wires. That blocks the front fan quite a bit and is causing the 250GB drive to run about 2-4C warmer (31C) than before, but it can be fixed of course.

I think I might make the trip up to CompUSA today and see if they have some longer sata cables so I can fix that situation today. I REALLY wish I would've had a holesaw bit when I started all this so that the holes were more appealing looking (to me). Just because...I might end up buying another case and cutting on it for fun lol.

I'd really like something where the hdd cage was seperate from the optical drive cage so I could rotate it for a far cleaner look. I'm still thinking about how much work it would take to just cut this case and refashion the cages that way while adding supports to keep things stable.

I'm glad though that the case is at least a little quieter with the new routing since the fan isn't blowing through so many 'tree branches'. 

Kei

(gonna try 3.8Ghz at lower vcore later since I believe 1.392v might be higher than needed)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

Kei said:


> Call me Mr.MeToo lol, I had to see if I was stable at 3.8Ghz @ 1.392v like Mr.Mytempsarecoolerthanyours
> 
> Well it passed the 1024M test with no problems max load temp ended up being 44C with the cpu fan on ~82-88%. I didn't get up to turn the exhaust fan up to 100% so that may have dropped the temps a degree or two which would be sweet.
> 
> ...




I'm going to aim for 4 GHz stable soon.  Probably tomorrow.  I'm running my case open for now until my new case is ordered on the 29th   So now that temps are lower I'll run a higher daily clock.  Things just get too hot with those damn video cards venting inside the case.

As far as your overclock, good job.  seems like the 955 clocks about the same as my 965.  However, I think this CPU will do fairly well at higher clocks like 4GHz and 4.1Ghz or so where I notice most of the Phenom II's start to crap out a bit.  I mean crap out as needing lots of voltage to run stable or what not.  We'll see how that goes.

Concerning your case, although you did a heck of a job I think you should maybe consider getting a newer one.  i was looking at how to improve your cable management just a tad bit to hide the wires a bit more and get them out of the way completely but doesn't seem like there is many more options unless you really get serious about modding.  Have you checked out the Cooler Master CM 690 Advanced case?  For $120 shipped it looks like a heck of a deal 

Cooler Master CM 690 Advanced


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

i think i found my limit at least on this motherboard as far as FSB overclocking goes

3600 1920ht 2400NB seems to be just BARELY out of reach stability wise altho i can boot all the way up to 4ghz  anyway still trying to get it stable made it through 10 runs out of 20 on LinX before i hit an error last time gonna try another 20 run soon with slightly tweaked voltages will post full settings when i get it 100% stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i think i found my limit at least on this motherboard as far as FSB overclocking goes
> 
> 3600 1920ht 2400NB seems to be just BARELY out of reach stability wise altho i can boot all the way up to 4ghz  anyway still trying to get it stable made it through 10 runs out of 20 on LinX before i hit an error last time gonna try another 20 run soon with slightly tweaked voltages will post full settings when i get it 100% stable



So did that error ever come back?  Anyhow, you are on to something now bro, that's good.  From now on to get 3600 MHz stable it's just a matter of some fine tweaking.  Good luck and keep trying, you'll get it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

i still get errors but nothing thats kills windows

usually i get Computer management . exe failed and sometimes explorer. exe fails i think its more from previous instability with the overclock and i think once i get it nailed down in LinX that should disappear


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm going to aim for 4 GHz stable soon.  Probably tomorrow.  I'm running my case open for now until my new case is ordered on the 29th   So now that temps are lower I'll run a higher daily clock.  Things just get too hot with those damn video cards venting inside the case.
> 
> As far as your overclock, good job.  seems like the 955 clocks about the same as my 965.  However, I think this CPU will do fairly well at higher clocks like 4GHz and 4.1Ghz or so where I notice most of the Phenom II's start to crap out a bit.  I mean crap out as needing lots of voltage to run stable or what not.  We'll see how that goes.
> 
> ...




Told ya the Element S wasn't that great a case  
I like the new CM too. Might look into it a little more closely myself.
CPU cooler first though


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 18, 2010)

alright guys i need some help with this

I got this sempron 140 and a CH3, for the life of me i cant get this over 4ghz. Its a single core so voltages wont matter too much ( got a true with a Panaflo fan on it ).

i can go up to 300 ht before i get bsod while loading up win 7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i still get errors but nothing thats kills windows
> 
> usually i get Computer management . exe failed and sometimes explorer. exe fails i think its more from previous instability with the overclock and i think once i get it nailed down in LinX that should disappear



Yeah, when you have some sort of instability you get all sorts of funky things that error and stuff like that.  When fully stable they should go away.



jjFarking said:


> Told ya the Element S wasn't that great a case
> I like the new CM too. Might look into it a little more closely myself.
> CPU cooler first though



When I had the GX2, that card vented in the case, but towards the back.  TT was nice enough to have pre drilled holes to mount small I think 60mm fans?  Well anyways I installed two of them there and it helped my CPU temps drop like 10-11ºc (the i7).  The air coming out from those fan was burning hot!  I don't do this anymore since I fucked up one of them while sleeving, and 2nd because I'll be getting a new case soon so it'll just be a waste of time.  The ELEMENT S will then be left aside for a red/black themed project which is what it was intended for anyways. 



Assassin48 said:


> alright guys i need some help with this
> 
> I got this sempron 140 and a CH3, for the life of me i cant get this over 4ghz. Its a single core so voltages wont matter too much ( got a true with a Panaflo fan on it ).
> 
> i can go up to 300 ht before i get bsod while loading up win 7



Juan, can you post some of your voltages?  You might need to juice a certain voltage up more to get the FSB higher than that.


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm going to aim for 4 GHz stable soon.  Probably tomorrow.  I'm running my case open for now until my new case is ordered on the 29th   So now that temps are lower I'll run a higher daily clock.  Things just get too hot with those damn video cards venting inside the case.
> 
> As far as your overclock, good job.  seems like the 955 clocks about the same as my 965.  However, I think this CPU will do fairly well at higher clocks like 4GHz and 4.1Ghz or so where I notice most of the Phenom II's start to crap out a bit.  I mean crap out as needing lots of voltage to run stable or what not.  We'll see how that goes.
> 
> ...



I took note of the '690 II' as soon as it came out.  I know my case sucks pretty hard which is why I haven't done anything with it really. It was just a cheap case I had from a long while agothat I decided to have some fun and experiement with temps and airflow configurations so it's stuck around for a while now.

I've been on newegg all night long now (after watching 24 that is lol) looking at other cases just to see the engineering behind them, and overall looks and ideas. I could care less about this case so if I hack something up it isn't gonna bother me one bit. I think every once in a while about just going nuts on it and cutting it up all over the place, but just haven't done it yet. Not really worried about the pretty part, just functionality for hiding as well as airflow. I think this thing cost me like $30-40 way back when so yea...I'm not afraid to cut on it. 

I think it's got a little life left in it before I put it to rest while I keep on shopping for the next case. I've had my eye on the Element S for a bit because I like the interior and the feel of it, but......top of my list right now is the super awesome Lian Li/LanCool K62 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112239

It's not super flashy, but that's my style and the fit/finish level is just fantastic.  (I'm talking about the non clear sided model which isn't shown in the pic)
=========================================================

Whenever my freakin mosfet cooler gets here I'll finally be able to get into some more serious clocking with this board instead of just flirting with it lol. I thought about replacing the northbridge cooler as well, but that depends on how well the board overclocks without it first. It it does well then I might buy it a present, if not then I've only spent ~$20 (inc shipping) and I should get that mostly back easily at sale time.

I'm thining the board will do great things from that preliminary 4Ghz @ 1.440v test on day one. I've already done the 3.7Ghz @ 1.35v without problems, 3.8Ghz @ 1.392v without problems, and I MIGHT test 3.9Ghz before the cooler gets here later on today. For some reason tracking says it won't get here until the 20th which is crazy (ordered the 14th with 3 day guaranteed shipping) even if you don't count the weekends. We'll see what happens, but I can't wait to get that thing and get this show on the road already!

I really wanna lap the V8 and especially the 955 which needs it pretty bad, but I don't want to take out the motherboard ten times doing that and then putting in the new cooler too. I probably will lol, but still I just don't feel like it right now. :shadedshu

But man....my 955 REALLY needs some work done to get it flat. The V8 isn't bad at all, honestly I could get away with not lapping it at all really and have no worries, but may as well do both just so they match.

Kei


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

Kei said:


> But man....my 955 REALLY needs some work done to get it flat. The V8 isn't bad at all, honestly I could get away with not lapping it at all really and have no worries, but may as well do both just so they match.
> 
> Kei



I know there's stuff on this forum about lapping already, but I was just wondering what _you_ use?
Whilst I've known about lapping in general for many years, I've never actually attempted it myself 
Any clues, cues & hints would be greatly appreciated mate


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

the moment you have all been waiting for me to reach has arrived drum roll please 








it failed the 3000mb 20 run test at pass 12 but after tweaking windows i passed with the above settings with flying colors ill take that as a sign of stability anyday after all this testing i think i found my overclock at least as far as FSB etc goes maybe ill try using the Multi later as it seems multiplier overclocking allows me to use lesser voltage to reach equal clocks just havent tried past 3400 2200nb so far due to the VIsta not allowing post after 3400 via multi


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> the moment you have all been waiting for me to reach has arrived drum roll please
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100118/Capture2.jpg
> ...



YES!! 
Well done mate, well done 

All you needed was Win7 & patience 
Good temps too 

Nice going d00d, congrats!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

temps need to be better 59c max is to hot for only a 600mhz increase my xiggy is good but i need water cooling and its all cause of the heat in this damn room  ah well 3600 1920 2400 is good enough its better then i had ill write down my EXACT settings to Kei can scroll over them and hopefully i can make some improvements on a side note with FSB and multi i can hit 4ghz bootable but its unstable (with relatively low volts managed the 4ghz at 1.475 volts with no NB or HT overclocks (hate them set lower so they were close to stock

now i just have to write the settings down write down the Serial  back up my data and install Win7 on my much faster Samsung F3

now im going to overclock my 5850s to 5870 lvls and see what happens in the Heaven Bench


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> temps need to be better 59c max is to hot for only a 600mhz increase my xiggy is good but i need water cooling and its all cause of the heat in this damn room  ah well 3600 1920 2400 is good enough its better then i had ill write down my EXACT settings to Kei can scroll over them and hopefully i can make some improvements on a side note with FSB and multi i can hit 4ghz bootable but its unstable (with relatively low volts managed the 4ghz at 1.475 volts with no NB or HT overclocks (hate them set lower so they were close to stock
> 
> now i just have to write the settings down write down the Serial  back up my data and install Win7 on my much faster Samsung F3
> 
> now im going to overclock my 5850s to 5870 lvls and see what happens in the Heaven Bench



I dunno about your temps being too high. The 59c is for the cores, whereas the CPU itself (the bit that matters most) is at a very acceptable 40c 

Have fun with Heaven!


EDIT: to illustrate; my CPU _idles_ higher than your _max load_ temp


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

well overclocking the gpus through MSI afterburner sucks i always hardlock so looks like i have to flash the bios to unlocked versions such as the asus bios so i can hit 800 /1200 thats where i want to get to with the gpus


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well overclocking the gpus through MSI afterburner sucks i always hardlock so looks like i have to flash the bios to unlocked versions such as the asus bios so i can hit 800 /1200 thats where i want to get to with the gpus



See my post there.
BIOS flash really isn't needed mate


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

hmm seems GPU -Z also hardlocks my system


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm seems GPU -Z also hardlocks my system



Perhaps it's not quite as 64-bit compatible as it might seem


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

well it dosent do it every time its 1/10 times it locks it up ah well dosent matter i dont use GPU - Z that often anyway and my Unigen DX11 score has been passed in im just behind Erockers with his crossfire setup if my gpus would overclock more id be able to probably beat him out 

if only TPU were a place physically and not a forum id have my change cup out for a new cpu mobo and ram  then kick things up a notch or 11


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well it dosent do it every time its 1/10 times it locks it up ah well dosent matter i dont use GPU - Z that often anyway and my Unigen DX11 score has been passed in im just behind Erockers with his crossfire setup if my gpus would overclock more id be able to probably beat him out
> 
> if only TPU were a place physically and not a forum id have my change cup out for a new cpu mobo and ram  then kick things up a notch or 11



Well, my main concern with flashing the GPU BIOSes is that it would definitely void your warranty..
Maybe Afterburner is just having an issue with you running xfire?

BTW: I'm all for the change cup


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

lol well the thing with flashing is i can always dump the original Sapphire bios and store them that if the card dies i can reflash the bioses and send them off  but with the unlocked asus bios i can get all the benefit of overclock directly from CCC and i know more then a few ppl can hit 850mhz core 1200mhz memory with stock volts so my goal isnt totally out of reach just msi afterburner seems to hate my setup much like everything else

and yea the change cup would rule but at the same time id feel bad   i tried my hardest to get a 965 but i couldnt come up with a tasty enough deal so ill have to wait a long while eventually ill get what i want but i guess i just need to be patient

i start work again in march if i can keep the bills paid and put away $25 - 30 a month i should be able to start fresh by this time next year


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol well the thing with flashing is i can always dump the original Sapphire bios and store them that if the card dies i can reflash the bioses and send them off  but with the unlocked asus bios i can get all the benefit of overclock directly from CCC and i know more then a few ppl can hit 850mhz core 1200mhz memory with stock volts so my goal isnt totally out of reach just msi afterburner seems to hate my setup much like everything else
> 
> and yea the change cup would rule but at the same time id feel bad   i tried my hardest to get a 965 but i couldnt come up with a tasty enough deal so ill have to wait a long while eventually ill get what i want but i guess i just need to be patient
> 
> i start work again in march if i can keep the bills paid and put away $25 - 30 a month i should be able to start fresh by this time next year



I'd like to know how they do that, as there's no way I can clock it that high without increasing voltage..
Might be OK just for a benchmark, but, again using GTA IV, gaming shows the instability quick smart..
I found that running mine 850/1200 required 1.2v for absolute stability. 900/1200-1250 required about 1.25v, but found no real gain at those settings. Going to 1000+/1250-1300 is where the most benefit is to be had, but the voltages required in my case, made me  
so I didn't bother 

Same as with CPUs, individual cards will clock slightly better than others 

You'll get what you're after eventually mate. Just let yourself be guided by the performance in the programs you actually use, rather than benchmarks that show how 'yours isn't 1337 coz it's 0.00000003 seconds slower than mine man!' sorta deal


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

meh i just want a bigger e peen because lets face it in the tech world no one cares what your real size is  

that and i want AM3 for the simple face i can drop in a thuban later on  but yea looks to be about 12 months before i can get in on the AM3 setups by then it will be time for AM3 + and bulldozer lol something i KNOW i cant afford ah well i got a bitching setup for this point in time ill have to find contentment in the fact that the only game i cant whip is GTA IV lol


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh i just want a bigger e penis because lets face it in the tech world no one cares what your real size is
> 
> that and i want AM3 for the simple face i can drop in a thuban later on  but yea looks to be about 12 months before i can get in on the AM3 setups by then it will be time for AM3 + and bulldozer lol something i KNOW i cant afford ah well i got a bitching setup for this point in time ill have to find contentment in the fact that the only game i cant whip is GTA IV lol



I think you'll find there still isn't anything out there that can fully whip GTA IV. A little annoying, but so be it.
With your current setup, it should be sweeeeet enough to play 

Also, by the time you can go for the things you want, they should be better price-wise too 
I used to skip _at least_ one generation before upgrading anything. Gave me room to move & time to save


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

yea true just i love tinkering with hardware so having the same stuff for 2 years kinda kills the fun 

anyway im out for the night time to eat junk food eat soda watch adult swim and then pass out i wont be able to upgrade to Win 7 for a little bit i need to back up data wipe this 500gig drive add the data back to it etc before i can jump headfirst into it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 18, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> EDIT: to illustrate; my CPU _idles_ higher than your _max load_ temp



if thats true, we might see the first dead am3 proc soon 

mine idles at 28. max 42. ;-)
its still too warm, i need sub 35 load temps, to keep the 4ghz stable!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if thats true, we might see the first dead am3 proc soon
> 
> mine idles at 28. max 42. ;-)
> its still too warm, i need sub 35 load temps, to keep the 4ghz stable!



id suggest you use a temp gun on the CPu at load along with the motherboard. I swore I was having instability from the CPu at one time when infact its the motherboard not being able to keep up as the CPU temps were cold.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 18, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> id suggest you use a temp gun on the CPu at load along with the motherboard. I swore I was having instability from the CPu at one time when infact its the motherboard not being able to keep up as the CPU temps were cold.



sadly i have no temp gun, nor the money, or the possibility to get one. but you may have a point there! my NB temp sensor is fucked up either. it goes from 45-53 idle/load, and changes by 1 digit every hour, sometimes one degree up, sometimes one down. i use pretty heavy aircooling, besides my usual water...but i will need an NB block, if that is really the fault...

EDIT: the ambient during the 4.2 ghz valid, was about 8-10c *freeze*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2010)

well for me it was odd, when i put in the current mod bios i have, the temps were flipped, it showed the CPU temp being way too high and the sys temp being way too low, I took a gun to the CPU and then the NB and the Temps were actually ass backwards, My CPU is actually lower and the NB being higher.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 18, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> well for me it was odd, when i put in the current mod bios i have, the temps were flipped, it showed the CPU temp being way too high and the sys temp being way too low, I took a gun to the CPU and then the NB and the Temps were actually ass backwards, My CPU is actually lower and the NB being higher.



i also have to live with such a bug. completely the same, but i noticed it, and nowadays look at the NB temp for core temp, and for core temp, i use AUX temp

what board,proc and cooler did you used?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i also have to live with such a bug. completely the same, but i noticed it, and nowadays look at the NB temp for core temp, and for core temp, i use AUX temp
> 
> what board,proc and cooler did you used?



this is an older machine but I attest to anyone to use a temp gun over the sensor on the motherboard, rest assured the Chipset is getting hotter than the CPU.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 18, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> this is an older machine but I attest to anyone to use a temp gun over the sensor on the motherboard, rest assured the Chipset is getting hotter than the CPU.



the chipset is.... handwarm, that should be ok,eh? (little improved,due to no temp gun)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2010)

no clue to tell truth.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 18, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> no clue to tell truth.



in the 50ies, it starts to hurt, if you touch a part for too long


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if thats true, we might see the first dead am3 proc soon
> 
> mine idles at 28. max 42. ;-)
> its still too warm, i need sub 35 load temps, to keep the 4ghz stable!



The joys of living in the subtropics - the place AMD makes no allowances for with their stock coolers 
Besides which, those temps may be on the high side, they're nowhere near fatal in any way.
It just means I'm limited with OCing until I get a better cooler (hopefully over the next few days).
All I really want, is for the Core temps to not reach the die max.
That way the CPU will zoom along happily for many years to come


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

Kei said:


> I took note of the '690 II' as soon as it came out.  I know my case sucks pretty hard which is why I haven't done anything with it really. It was just a cheap case I had from a long while agothat I decided to have some fun and experiement with temps and airflow configurations so it's stuck around for a while now.
> 
> I've been on newegg all night long now (after watching 24 that is lol) looking at other cases just to see the engineering behind them, and overall looks and ideas. I could care less about this case so if I hack something up it isn't gonna bother me one bit. I think every once in a while about just going nuts on it and cutting it up all over the place, but just haven't done it yet. Not really worried about the pretty part, just functionality for hiding as well as airflow. I think this thing cost me like $30-40 way back when so yea...I'm not afraid to cut on it.
> 
> ...



That case that you linked to, the Lancool, I had looked into them a while back.  They are soooo nice.  However, I decided to just step up and go BIG!  You have any idea what I might be getting? 

I think replacing the NB might not be needed honestly.  You can just put a fan on it and you'll be good.  



crazyeyesreaper said:


> the moment you have all been waiting for me to reach has arrived drum roll please
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100118/Capture2.jpg
> ...




  finally dude.  What did I tell ya?  Keep going at it, you'll get it.  Well, there you have it


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> finally dude.  What did I tell ya?  Keep going at it, you'll get it.  Well, there you have it



And all it took was Win7


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

lol the true test is coming im SLOWLY downloading GTA IV via steam to test the final stability of the system nothing is more stressful gaming wise than GTA IV except maybe Supreme commander but GTA will actually stress 70% of my cpu 85% of my ram and 99% of my GPU so its the best real world indicator right now ive passed heavens bench with a 5 fps gain on average just from the 200mhz bump and faster NB and Heavens bench only uses 1 core so.... lets hop GTA IV works and is more responsive

i honestly think GTA IV should be considered as a system stability test becuase once u max that game out or go as high as you can it really takes its toll on a system


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol the true test is coming im SLOWLY downloading GTA IV via steam to test the final stability of the system nothing is more stressful gaming wise than GTA IV except maybe Supreme commander but GTA will actually stress 70% of my cpu 85% of my ram and 99% of my GPU so its the best real world indicator right now ive passed heavens bench with a 5 fps gain on average just from the 200mhz bump and faster NB and Heavens bench only uses 1 core so.... lets hop GTA IV works and is more responsive
> 
> i honestly think GTA IV should be considered as a system stability test becuase once u max that game out or go as high as you can it really takes its toll on a system



I thought you already had it?
And yes, I concur. It *could* be used as a system stress-test


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

well heavens bench isnt super stressfull but before in vista no game but Dragon age would run at these clocks so the fact heaven bench ran multiple times without issue is enough to convince me to switch just as said before need to back data up just i have over 2.2terabytes of data to take into consideration here SO i figure going the extra mile to get a conclusive answer is the best thing i can do for the time being


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well heavens bench isnt super stressfull but before in vista no game but Dragon age would run at these clocks so the fact heaven bench ran multiple times without issue is enough to convince me to switch just as said before need to back data up just i have over 2.2terabytes of data to take into consideration here SO i figure going the extra mile to get a conclusive answer is the best thing i can do for the time being



Agreed. I just thought you already had the game, so it seems a bit strange to DL it again?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

Steam i had to install it on this HDD last i checked where you install steam is where your games are stuck u can change where they download and since my Samsung F3 is both the main drive and my fasted HDD i set my games up on that use the samsung F1 as the page file / media drive and the western digital is usually my storage / backup drive

the biggest thing i need for performance improvement is an SSD but there WAY to expensive and just not worth it id rather have a new CPU RAM and MOBO to play with for the price it would cost for an SSD that fits my needs


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Steam i had to install it on this HDD last i checked where you install steam is where your games are stuck u can change where they download and since my Samsung F3 is both the main drive and my fasted HDD i set my games up on that use the samsung F1 as the page file / media drive and the western digital is usually my storage / backup drive
> 
> the biggest thing i need for performance improvement is an SSD but there WAY to expensive and just not worth it id rather have a new CPU RAM and MOBO to play with for the price it would cost for an SSD that fits my needs



Through steam you can also use the back-up feature, so you can re-install if necessary, without having to DL again.
I got DiRT2 through steam (never heard of it until then) and I never run it through steam.
First thing I did was use the back-up for the game, then made a short cut to the actual game itself (in the steam folder), without using steam.
No way am I going to depend on a 3rd party to forever update itself, interfere with my game, or do anything else that requires me to be online (as half the time it would conveniently forget the log-in settings, which then required me to go online to redo these).

So.. Well.. there it is 
I run Dirt2 just fine without steam thankyouverymuch


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

meh considering the size of my steam games ill just leave them in steam lol 

GTA IV at 16gigs  Empire Total War 15gigs Dirt2 that might be a sound option but i dont mind downloading them as i average about 1mb/s download and i can easily just play one of my other 40-50+ games i can install the old fashioned way  ill see if i can find my game list 


Age of Empires 3
Age of Chivalry
Assassins Creed
Baldurs Gate 2 shadows of Amn + expansion
BattleForge
Battlefield 2
Black & White 2
Brothers in Arms Hells Highway
Call of Jaurez 2
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Deadspace
Devil May Cry 4
Divinity 2 Ego Draconus
Drakensaang
Dragon Age Origins
Dynasty Warriors 4 hyper
Dynasty Warriors 6
Empire Total War
Fable TLC
FEAR
Fallout3
Grand Theft Auto 4
Half life 2
Half life 2 deathmatch
Half life 2 lost coast
Kings Bounty The legend
MassEffect
Madden NFL 2008
Mount + Blade
Medieval 2 total war + expansions
NeverWinter Nights 2+ expansions
Prototype
Resident Evil 5
Romance of The Three Kingdoms 11
Rome Total war + expansions
Sacred2
Shogun Total War
Supreme Commander
Supreme Commander Forged Alliance
Obilvion + expansions
The Last Remnant
The Witcher Enhanced Edition
Tomb Raider Underworld
WarCraft III + expansion
World In Conflict + soviet assualt

some games are missing but points made ive alot to keep me busy when waiting on a download


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh considering the size of my steam games ill just leave them in steam lol
> 
> GTA IV at 16gigs  Empire Total War 15gigs Dirt2 that might be a sound option but i dont mind downloading them as i average about 1mb/s download and i can easily just play one of my other 40-50+ games i can install the old fashioned way  ill see if i can find my game list
> 
> ...



I don't get it?
I mean, you DL it, so you can save the game (write it to DVD even, or whatever), saving you the hassle of having to DL it again (and in my case, exceeding the monthly DL limit )..
Um, I see no benefit whatsoever in re downloading a game you already downloaded?
LOL


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

well maybe you dont but for me its more a set it and forget it kinda thing ive got enough games and no download limit so the waiting not so big an issue i can sit in front of Medieval 2 total war for 15hrs straight if i allow myself to  meaning sure i could back up the game files and have it take up more space or burn it to dvd point is my HDDs are already bursting at the seams so to speak  id rather enjoy 1 game having my fun etc while the other downloads because in the long run eitherway i get the game installed and im happy now if i only had steam games then yea id back that shit up in a heart beat because thats ALOT of stuff to download at once but i only own about 5-8 games that use steam


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 18, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> The joys of living in the subtropics - the place AMD makes no allowances for with their stock coolers
> Besides which, those temps may be on the high side, they're nowhere near fatal in any way.
> It just means I'm limited with OCing until I get a better cooler (hopefully over the next few days).
> All I really want, is for the Core temps to not reach the die max.
> That way the CPU will zoom along happily for many years to come





crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh considering the size of my steam games ill just leave them in steam lol
> 
> GTA IV at 16gigs  Empire Total War 15gigs Dirt2 that might be a sound option but i dont mind downloading them as i average about 1mb/s download and i can easily just play one of my other 40-50+ games i can install the old fashioned way  ill see if i can find my game list
> 
> ...



How is you Age of Chivalry Nick?
im named xtreme.emperorschamp
which servers do you game on?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 18, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> The joys of living in the subtropics - the place AMD makes no allowances for with their stock coolers
> Besides which, those temps may be on the high side, they're nowhere near fatal in any way.
> It just means I'm limited with OCing until I get a better cooler (hopefully over the next few days).
> All I really want, is for the Core temps to not reach the die max.
> That way the CPU will zoom along happily for many years to come



oh man... im glad i live relatively far up north

EDIT: Damn. Doublepost


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well maybe you dont but for me its more a set it and forget it kinda thing ive got enough games and no download limit so the waiting not so big an issue i can sit in front of Medieval 2 total war for 15hrs straight if i allow myself to  meaning sure i could back up the game files and have it take up more space or burn it to dvd point is my HDDs are already bursting at the seams so to speak  id rather enjoy 1 game having my fun etc while the other downloads because in the long run eitherway i get the game installed and im happy now if i only had steam games then yea id back that shit up in a heart beat because thats ALOT of stuff to download at once but i only own about 5-8 games that use steam



Fair enough. Whatever floats your boat I guess


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

i havent played Age of Chivalry in a LONG while ive forgotten everything about it to be honest and its on my vista setup so even less likely to play it right now im kinda just letting the win 7 setup run with my overclocks to see how it does on a day to day usage for the moment (looking for small errors like i get in vista)


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> oh man... im glad i live relatively far up north
> 
> EDIT: Damn. Doublepost



Not really a double post. Was wondering what you were trying to get across 
Heat is certainly not a beneficial factor when trying to OC .. anything, really


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i havent played Age of Chivalry in a LONG while ive forgotten everything about it to be honest and its on my vista setup so even less likely to play it right now im kinda just letting the win 7 setup run with my overclocks to see how it does on a day to day usage for the moment (looking for small errors like i get in vista)



its only 4 gb, and steam is fast at DL it.. come on! we need a TPU team, and you cant say, you dont like to cut off heads with a blade, or whut?

EDIT: youre right,farking, you probably need an air conditioner, or even water would be futile


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper - YGPM on a AM3 setup for you


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 18, 2010)

anyone want to watch a TWKR OCed on LN2 live?

http://www.justin.tv/roadrunnerpure#r=RSHA8Sk


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

well i have to switch back to the vista setup that means removing my overclock back to stock taking all the setting i have and write them down etc for future refrence no worries velvet ill hack some ppl down with you at somepoint soon just trying to get my rig stable and get things ready for the transition to win 7 first


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 19, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i have to switch back to the vista setup that means removing my overclock back to stock taking all the setting i have and write them down etc for future refrence no worries velvet ill hack some ppl down with you at somepoint soon just trying to get my rig stable and get things ready for the transition to win 7 first



alright  you will love it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone want to watch a TWKR OCed on LN2 live?
> 
> http://www.justin.tv/roadrunnerpure#r=RSHA8Sk



still ongoing guys....

he's at 6.2ghz right now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 19, 2010)

whats the song called?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

Well did a little 3dmark run, first one with this setup.  Only thing overclocked was the CPU, the GPU's were both at defaults core and mem clock.  Not bad at all I would say.


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> I know there's stuff on this forum about lapping already, but I was just wondering what _you_ use?
> Whilst I've known about lapping in general for many years, I've never actually attempted it myself
> Any clues, cues & hints would be greatly appreciated mate



I think the last time I lapped my Phenom 9850BE & Xigmatek HDT S-1283 I used....

800 ---> 1000 ---> 1500 --->2000 grit

All done dry sanding, and I didn't use any rubbing compound for super shiny time on the processor or heatsink in the end. If I remember correctly the Xigmatek part of the lapping was pretty straight forward not requiring a bunch of additional passes which was nice.

The 9850 on the other hand had some work to do because the sides were pretty high in comparison to the center of the die. It took quite a few passes at the 800 level in order to get some real progress before I could switch over to the 1000 and so on. Once I hit 1000 all was easy again and went 'quickly'.

The 955 I've got now seems to have a corner or two high and the center about on par with them or a tick higher. It's a strange look for sure, and pretty annoying when trying to apply thermal paste using a card lol. I gave up doing that and just used a bag and my finger since the processor isn't flat enough for the card to do it properly, and just leaves high spots or scrapes it bare in other places.

I'm expecting to see the processor temps drop a bit once I get this lapped for sure once it has more surface area to disappate the heat. The Cooler Master V8 isn't really bad at all right out of the box, but I'll still at least do a single pass at 800 and go from there. I don't imagine it'll even need that pass really, but just want to make sure it's perfectly flat to mate with the processor.
==============================================

As for tips the absolutely # 1 thing you must do is MAKE SURE YOUR SURFACE IS FLAT! Not something that's flat but sitting at and angle so it's comfortable, not pretty close to flat....F-L-A-T! If not then you may as well just throw your processor in the trash because that's what it'll end up like anyway.

#2 have patience because it's not gonna be a quick process.

#3 don't sand the processor/heatsink....let their own weight do the work, you're just there to guide it across the paper

#4 keep things even when turning the processor/heatsink...try to keep count of how many passes you make before turning so you have an idea of what's done already and don't remove extra material for no reason

Those few things will see you sitting pretty in no time, it's not really a secret science to me though you have to pay attention of course. If you've got a heatpipe cooler like the S-1283 make sure you put some thermal material inbetween the gaps/grooves at the base since the heatpipes aren't part of the base. Don't want air getting trapped in there or your cooling won't be optimal.

Though it may be 'pointless' I usually apply some thermal compound to the heatsink base when I'm done cleaning it. Then I rub that paste into the surface before wiping off the excess material. Don't reclean the surface after that (though it will look kinda misty/hazy) just apply the paste to your processor and join them together. I've heard it helps work thermal material into the cooler and improves performance (with Artic Silver Ceramique anyway).

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

Kei said:


> I think the last time I lapped my Phenom 9850BE & Xigmatek HDT S-1283 I used....
> 
> 800 ---> 1000 ---> 1500 --->2000 grit
> 
> ...



I remember lapping only my 9850BE, left the heastsink as it was and my temps dropped about 5-6ºc with just the CPU.

I used this video guide here.  It was pretty straight forward.  

CPU Lapping Guide Part 1 of 2

CPU Lapping Guide Part 2 of 2


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2010)

Sweet score CP...I'd love to break the 20k barrier, but that's kinda hard with a single 5770 so far. Best I've done with the old setup was 18,6xx. I think if I can get 4Ghz stable enough to do a run (pretty sure that'll happen) I should be able to top 19k which would be awesome!

I got bored today and decided to take out my now dead DVD burner (won't read any discs anymore, but it was old anyway so no worries) and in it's place....I put a 120mm fan ziptied in that square box area.

I left off the front panel where the drive used to be so the fan has nice fresh cool air to use. Sweet enough it helped temps a bit like I was hoping it would. I did a wPrime 1024M run to see how temps worked out and only hit 44C. Yes that's the same temp as last time....but this time the cpu fan speed was only at ~1600rpm instead of ~1900rpm. All the fans in the case were able to run slower, and still maintain the temp hovering between 43-44C through the entire test. Making it even sweeter...the room is warmer today than the other days when I was testing previously. I didn't even bother to turn the exhaust fan up to max speed either.

It makes no noise at all because you know I've got a whole clan full of silent scythes. 40cfm @ ~10dBa ain't bad at all. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I remember lapping only my 9850BE, left the heastsink as it was and my temps dropped about 5-6ºc with just the CPU.
> 
> I used this video guide here.  It was pretty straight forward.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the videos, when I lapped my 9850 I saw about the same drops as you did maybe even a little bit better. 

I'm hoping to see the same level of decrease with the 955 which would be amazing.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

Kei said:


> Sweet score CP...I'd love to break the 20k barrier, but that's kinda hard with a single 5770 so far. Best I've done with the old setup was 18,6xx. I think if I can get 4Ghz stable enough to do a run (pretty sure that'll happen) I should be able to top 19k which would be awesome!
> 
> I got bored today and decided to take out my now dead DVD burner (won't read any discs anymore, but it was old anyway so no worries) and in it's place....I put a 120mm fan ziptied in that square box area.
> 
> ...


As far as I know a single 5770 can outperform my two 4850's, at least from the reviews I've seen.  When I had my thermal Take Armour Case I had the two removal HDD cages with the 120mm fans from the Antec 900 inside my TT case.  It had three intake fans up front, one exhaust up rear and outback.  I had two more slots for bottom intake but was out of fans 



Kei said:


> Thanks for the videos, when I lapped my 9850 I saw about the same drops as you did maybe even a little bit better.
> 
> I'm hoping to see the same level of decrease with the 955 which would be amazing.
> 
> Kei



Yeah my first lapping job wasn't the greatest, but I was happy with the results.  This time around you should have some great results man


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> As far as I know a single 5770 can outperform my two 4850's, at least from the reviews I've seen.  When I had my thermal Take Armour Case I had the two removal HDD cages with the 120mm fans from the Antec 900 inside my TT case.  It had three intake fans up front, one exhaust up rear and outback.  I had two more slots for bottom intake but was out of fans



I'm still looking for spots to put fans lol, if I had some more plexiglass I'd take that top 80mm out and put another 120mm up there. I'd do the samething with the side 80mm fan as well. I miss having my 120mm and 80mm on the side, but the V8 is just too square to make it fit so I only have the 80mm there now.

I know a single 5770 can't beat two 4850's for sure! It's significantly better than a single 4850 no question, but not two of them...especially for something like 3DMark!

Now if I had two of these things...........then I'd have one sitting in a box since this board only has one PCI-E slot! 


Kei <--- cracks himself up sometimes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

Kei said:


> I'm still looking for spots to put fans lol, if I had some more plexiglass I'd take that top 80mm out and put another 120mm up there. I'd do the samething with the side 80mm fan as well. I miss having my 120mm and 80mm on the side, but the V8 is just too square to make it fit so I only have the 80mm there now.
> 
> I know a single 5770 can't beat two 4850's for sure! It's significantly better than a single 4850 no question, but not two of them...especially for something like 3DMark!
> 
> ...



Can't you get some more plexiglass?  Should be rather in expensive and easy to find I would say?

Well the reviews I was looking at actually the 5770 did better gaming than two 4850's.  For something like 3dMark I assume dual cards will just perform better in terms of RAW power.  I love these cards, but they are gonna have to go soon.  Most likely I'll keep them, but I need cards that vent out the back for my daily rig.  Just makes a case too hot!


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2010)

Ah, I was only talking about 3DMark performance versus the dual 4850's. 3DM loves multiple gpu setups and raw cpu speed that's for sure!

When I had dual 3870's (man!....remember those days lol) I could get over 16k in the test, now in games the single 4850 I had would hand that dual card setup it's ass EASILY! However I was never able to break that dual card score....even with higher cpu speeds! I think their racist against single cards lol. 

Yep, I'm gonna get some plexi pretty soon, just trying to make myself wait until I actually have a full plan of attack so I don't buy a bunch of stuff and never use it. 

Now I've gotta soak my dremel tip in some sort of solution so I can actually get the nut off the end, and be able change attatchments again lol. It's stuck pretty hardcore on there, but then again I did forget about it and didn't use it for a good 6-8 months or so....it's what I get for neglecting it. 

Hopefully it comes off after soaking it so I don't have to buy another one.

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

win 7 did NOT i repeat did NOT fix the plug and play error im offically stumped pissed off and put off by this in its entirety really wish i had another cpu to test but oh well screw it back to the much cooler running 3400mhz

im still going to install Win 7 because even at 3400mhz the difference between Win Vista x64 and Win 7 x64 in GTA IV is 6fps at high settings so thats enough reason for me to switch in and of itself


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

Kei said:


> Ah, I was only talking about 3DMark performance versus the dual 4850's. 3DM loves multiple gpu setups and raw cpu speed that's for sure!
> 
> When I had dual 3870's (man!....remember those days lol) I could get over 16k in the test, now in games the single 4850 I had would hand that dual card setup it's ass EASILY! However I was never able to break that dual card score....even with higher cpu speeds! I think their racist against single cards lol.
> 
> ...



Yeah so I guess 3DMark is just a fan of c/f or sli setups then, that's messed up!  Hope your dremel works man, buying another one would suck as it'll come with extra money    Well I gotta head to work now, hopefully it's not too busy so I can keep in touch with this thread.  If I don't I get home and have to read 6 pages 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> win 7 did NOT i repeat did NOT fix the plug and play error im offically stumped pissed off and put off by this in its entirety really wish i had another cpu to test but oh well screw it back to the much cooler running 3400mhz
> 
> im still going to install Win 7 because even at 3400mhz the difference between Win Vista x64 and Win 7 x64 in GTA IV is 6fps at high settings so thats enough reason for me to switch in and of itself



Dammit man, this sucks.  Just settle for 3.4GHz man, it's not the end of the world bro.  Eventually you'll get a new setup and everything will be fine.  Just chill out and enjoy the rig bro


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

ive been enjoying this rig for 10months  and its been one of those enjoyments like when your dating a bitch and you should drop her but you just cant bring yourself to  argh  it irritates me because heavens Bench ran without an issue  and it was a nice roung 60fps with AA x4 AF x8 with tessellation etc on so im rather dissapointed to be honest but regardless

i want to thank 

CP , Kei , and jjFarking for helping me out especially jj since he got me a couple of Win7 keys to make the switch among other things so i gues thanks for the help guys  just seems ive hit an error that has no answer


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 19, 2010)

Ugh. It seems my hardware addiction is as bad with AMD hardware as it is with Intel. I haven't even received my 955 yet, and I've already bought another 965/motherboard combo. LOL


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

damn it paulieg


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2010)

Paulie wants mine


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

if only TPU had a counter im over the guilt of doing it now id so have a jar on TPU's counter asking for donations if i could


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> if only TPU had a counter im over the guilt of doing it now id so have a jar on TPU's counter asking for donations if i could



LOL crazy! well someday you can always just get the NEW 8XX series motherboards and the new 6 core AMDs comming out


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL yea right man i bought my 940Be off the egg when it came out it was on sale and i had a promo code on top of a combo deal with a 790gx board all told it was about $235 for the 940 and the board (asrock 790gx)  i barely made it in under budget when squeezing the orignial 4870x2 into the cart  and when the board gave me trouble and the 4870x2 fried i god a refund on the gpu of $400 that paid about $400 out of the $540 on the 2 5850s and add in a new gigabyte mobo etc and well you get the idea all told my rig has eaten $2000+ thats a full 1/8th of what i make a year  by the time i get the money to get a 965be / 790fx board 6 core thuban and 890fx will be king if i wait and save some more Bulldozer will be out  i cant win this time i need to get the loan companies off my back to make it possible i could always tell them to get bent after all you cant squeeze blood from a stone if you get my meaning

then again if im patient maybe things will look up all i know is i owe alot of ppl thanks for trying to help me figure out the problem


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 19, 2010)

So the exact same prob re-occurred?

I'm guessing that has to be the hardware mish-mash then :/
Sorry man..

You back on 3400 then?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

yup 3400mhz no nb oc at all just multi at 17x for nice round 3400  granted im still switching to Win7 thanks to your generousity that and Win7 gave me a 6 fps increase at 3400mhz compared to Vista 64  no way am i gonna pass that up

the only way i can figure it out is with another CPU and another set of ram just to be certain ram i MIGHT be able to track some down i think it might be a combination of the cpu gigabyte board and ram there all fine within specs but once things are pushed they just dont mesh well


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 19, 2010)

That, unfortunately, seems the most likely scenario.. :shadedshu

Gotta ask though (I don't remember if it was already asked.. if so, my apologies); have you run the setup with just 1 5850?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

yea 1 5850 2 5850s 4870x2 etc if i was on a cheaper PSU id say that was the culprit but if the PSU is the culprit then heavens bench would crash and it ran flawlessly same with furmark / linx i can run both with no issue (as i would hope this PCP &C 750 wasnt cheap)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well im officially not in the club anymore  it was fun while it lasted but i hope i can still come by every once in a while.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

ill be in the club for a LONG while i cant afford intells prices roflol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm officially in both clubs


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

of course you are CP cause you Cap M fucking Crunch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

that has nothing to do with it lol .


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

it has everything to do with it


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2010)

*I am become dumber...*

So yea...UPS changed my shipping date from 1/20 for for the mosfet cooler to......1/19 @ dumbass it's been sitting outside the door for HOURS now! Guess that means I need to go buy some sandpaper and maybe plexiglass today. Definitely the sandpaper though.

I could've sworn I checked again last night to make sure it was the 20th...guess I should check when I'm fully awake next time lol. :shadedshu

Kei <---- now walking outside to get the box (had to post first cuz it's just too funny)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

lol well congratz on getting things moving forward im awaiting my router which arrives today so my PS3 and PC can both get online so i can fold harder then before WOOT 

also need to find a way to make 6 weeks go by quicker


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> it has everything to do with it


I don't see how 


Kei said:


> So yea...UPS changed my shipping date from 1/20 for for the mosfet cooler to......1/19 @ dumbass it's been sitting outside the door for HOURS now! Guess that means I need to go buy some sandpaper and maybe plexiglass today. Definitely the sandpaper though.
> 
> I could've sworn I checked again last night to make sure it was the 20th...guess I should check when I'm fully awake next time lol. :shadedshu
> 
> Kei <---- now walking outside to get the box (had to post first cuz it's just too funny)


   This was I deed funny    So any progress?



crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol well congratz on getting things moving forward im awaiting my router which arrives today so my PS3 and PC can both get online so i can fold harder then before WOOT
> 
> also need to find a way to make 6 weeks go by quicker



you can try hibernating


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

hibernating will mean i have to eat and get fat first and the ladies wont dig that i mean i could spin it like hey i can keep u warm at night but fun time would be cut drastically so hibernation wont cut it guess ill have to hope for time travel ...

and i guess it went over your head you can be in both clubs and kick ass and take names because you Cap N crunch you see for us little ppl we only have a little capt in us but you ARE the capt and i seriously have no frigging clue on where i am going with this....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hibernating will mean i have to eat and get fat first and the ladies wont dig that i mean i could spin it like hey i can keep u warm at night but fun time would be cut drastically so hibernation wont cut it guess ill have to hope for time travel ...
> 
> and i guess it went over your head you can be in both clubs and kick ass and take names because you Cap N crunch you see for us little ppl we only have a little capt in us but you ARE the capt and i seriously have no frigging clue on where i am going with this....



Dude not everything has to have a point, as long as you had fun with that post which I looked like you did, it's all good. 

as far as passing time, doesn't it pass fast enough when having a blast on TPU?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

yea it does indeed but real world issues = bummer lol to bad i cant just jump through my monitor into TPU id stomp on posts as ppl chase me around with mouse pointers and i grab the BFG from somewhere and explosions start shaking the screen but the entire time the BFG really says AMD on the side of it   man i got 1 hell of an imagination today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

Now my head hurts


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

its all good my head hurts all the time usually from the 2-3 marbles i have left rolling around inside and clacking into each other


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

Basically on this tiny tiny setup in my tiny tiny room you see before you

My Haf 932 with rig in system specs with 5.1 logitech x 530 speakers with 2.1creative speakers for a total of 6 tweeters 2 subwoofers and 1 center channel all set to a dual monitor display setup with on fly ability to change between PC on the samsung (the big monitor) ps3 or cable where my older Acer acts as my always on desktop to functions as my source for TPU as i game either on PC or PS3 also got it set so the sound for the TV and PS3 piggy back the PC speakers so everything is in surround sound

and all this is running on 2 outlets on a 10amp breaker   oh did i mention this house is old so the wiring sucks  heres to some Phenom II power that will hopefully sometime soon be leaner meaner and able to crunch and fold for TPU

anyway theres my setup CP hopefully i can put it to better use should time and money permit

yes i know image quality sucks you didnt honestly think i could afford a decent camera do you  my family still uses the old disposables

also im well aware a PS3 ontop of a subwoofer is a bad idea  it gets moved when gaming but i keep it there to slow dust collection as the floor is an old old carpet so it holds massive amounds of dust and the wall sockets are spaced oddly so the wiring isnt long enough to allowe me to set the ps3 on the small shelf u see in the pic


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

Pretty crazy setup!   Nice case


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 19, 2010)

I was looking in newegg the Phenom X2 555 and does not have to be?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

its not bad just a haf with way more fans then it needs it wouldn't be so bad but in the ps3 shot 3 feet to left is the hottest heat vent in the house ( namely shortest to the furnace thus i get the brunt of the heat) add that to a small room10-11feet give or take by 7 feet with 5feet by 3 feet being a closet then cram a twin bed the desk of stuff you saw a dresser a 2nd desk in the corner for parts random junk misc stuff a giant ass guitar case with acoustic guitar theres almost no room for heat to dissipate house is set at 70'F my room averages 80-96'F if i open the window right now middle of winter ill range from 40'F - 80'F with the furnance off window wide open running F@H on cpu and gpus my room will maintaint a constant 55-60'F thats how packed it is in here lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

@ hunter

there the x2 550 which is 3.1ghz and is a dualcore black edition 

the x2 545 is 3ghz and is a dualcore but is NOT a black edition


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 19, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> @ hunter
> 
> there the x2 550 which is 3.1ghz and is a dualcore black edition
> 
> the x2 545 is 3ghz and is a dualcore but is NOT a black edition



ahhh yeah thanks


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

for the most part with a good motherboard both cpus will clock the same in terms of overclocking altho the x2 550be will get there easier


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2010)

any body know what happened to my phenom X4 910 verification hwbot has blocked my score because it was part of the cpuz batch that cpuz didn't work with any cpu correctly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

cdawall said:


> any body know what happened to my phenom X4 910 verification hwbot has blocked my score because it was part of the cpuz batch that cpuz didn't work with any cpu correctly



Naw dude, no idea what happened


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Naw dude, no idea what happened



fuck hwbot this is bullshit i had fucking pictures of it@4.4


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 20, 2010)

damn .. that sucks bro 4.4 isnt easy to hit with a quad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

cdawall said:


> fuck hwbot this is bullshit i had fucking pictures of it@4.4



Yeha bro I had a validation of a super pi run six quickest in the bot with my 9850 and the screenshot is not clear enough  according to the bot.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 20, 2010)

how the hell is a screenshot NOT clear enough ?????? wtf im glad i bench for myself and not for records because otherwise id be as pissed as CD right now ..... i dont even know seems the bot needs to get his head out of his ass before someone rearranged his position for good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> how the hell is a screenshot NOT clear enough ?????? wtf im glad i bench for myself and not for records because otherwise id be as pissed as CD right now ..... i dont even know seems the bot needs to get his head out of his ass before someone rearranged his position for good



The resolution was a bit off and the screenshot was a bit blurry, but the numbers were clear enough to read.  I still bench for the bot, I was actually member of the month for the month of December for my team.  I haven't benched since though as I don't have a bench rig anymore.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> how the hell is a screenshot NOT clear enough ?????? wtf im glad i bench for myself and not for records because otherwise id be as pissed as CD right now ..... i dont even know seems the bot needs to get his head out of his ass before someone rearranged his position for good



how is this not clear enough?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

cdawall said:


> how is this not clear enough?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/592480.png
> 
> ...



He was referring to mine, yours is definitely clear


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> He was referring to mine, yours is definitely clear



oh i know but mine was do to insuf. bullshit

edit:

oh and i found my vaild link


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 20, 2010)

yea indeed yours is 100% clear CD that OC looks damn nice was that on AIR ??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

Overall the bot is pretty fair, but if you think about it nothing is perfect.  What can we do?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 20, 2010)

i dont know i think CDs image is pretty damn clear if you ask me .im not a bencher for these sites tho i bench games with my setup how far can i push my poor P2 how close to the next guys overpriced i7 oem can i get etc etc thats what i bench  i bench to make myself feel that much better about building my own


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i dont know i think CDs image is pretty damn clear if you ask me .im not a bencher for these sites tho i bench games with my setup how far can i push my poor P2 how close to the next guys overpriced i7 oem can i get etc etc thats what i bench  i bench to make myself feel that much better about building my own



Well the BOT has categories, if not nobody would ever get points with a Phenom II unless it was over 7GHz


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 20, 2010)

except in gaming lol


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well the BOT has categories, if not nobody would ever get points with a Phenom II unless it was over *9000!!!!*


fixed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> except in gaming lol



  True



Wile E said:


> fixed



Well I meant like Phenom vs Phenom as CPU's have their own categories.


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay things seem okay so far, lapped the cpu and heatsink only. I did remove the northbridge cooler and southbridge cooler. Both of them are pretty much bleh honestly, made of aluminum not copper (expected that though since it was only $80), thermal mound....err paste is...well replaced with Ceramique.

I don't like how those two heatsinks 'feel' mount wise in the least bit. Both feel too loose which is what prompted me to remove and inspect them in the first place. They don't appear to be burning up or anything, but they could be cooled MUCH better with $30 of copper. 

The mosfet cooler is awesome looking, feels excellent, and you can absolutely tell it's 100000000000% copper! I didn't lap any of those coolers today, just applied Ceramique (stock thermal tape for the mosfet cooler for now) and attatched them to the board.

I am honestly almost embarrassed at how bad off my cpu was in comparison to....well.....anything! My contact point to the V8 was roughly the size of a dime, and only at the center point of the processor. The farthest edges were 'touching' the heatsink, but just barely. I'd say that roughly only 30% of the processor was ever touching the heatsink which was pretty shocking. Far worse than the 9850BE when I did that! The V8 wasn't too bad really though it was raised along all the edges and lowest in the center easily.

The processor alone I honestly should've started with 400 grit...it was THAT bad! After going through the whole pack of 600 grit (twice) I finally got things ready to move on to 800 grit paper, and from there things went quickly on up to 1500. The V8 I didn't even hesitate to go to the store and pick up a pack of 400 grit paper after doing the cpu and spending forever with it. lol, the V8 wasn't a problem at all besides the sheer size and weight of course.

I'm hoping the temps work out even better than before (which was great still) after the curing period for the Ceramique is up tomorrow night-ish. I'm not going to be putting any bit stress on the system for obvious reasons until things have had some time to settle and I verify all is working properly. 
=============================================================

In other news...my generator/alternator died today on the way home, but thankfully I made it home (...just) in the car without pushing/towing. That means that I'll probably be busy tomorrow and not around much while I find a new one to install. Funny...my Jetta finally had the generator die in it this year, and I'm saving to get a new one....so now the 323 decides to do the same thing lol. This one I knew was coming eventually though as the car had some serious electrical situations it needed worked out. The Jetta was the one that was the surprise. 

Kei


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> True
> 
> 
> 
> Well I meant like Phenom vs Phenom as CPU's have their own categories.



I think you missed the joke?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

Kei said:


> Okay things seem okay so far, lapped the cpu and heatsink only. I did remove the northbridge cooler and southbridge cooler. Both of them are pretty much bleh honestly, made of aluminum not copper (expected that though since it was only $80), thermal mound....err paste is...well replaced with Ceramique.
> 
> I don't like how those two heatsinks 'feel' mount wise in the least bit. Both feel too loose which is what prompted me to remove and inspect them in the first place. They don't appear to be burning up or anything, but they could be cooled MUCH better with $30 of copper.
> 
> ...



The factory paste on most boards is crap.  When I took my EVGA X58 board apart it was horrible.  It must've had like 10lbs of paste on my SB.  After I cleaned up all of them and put some AS5 the NB ran much cooler to the touch.  Disappointing how most boards come with the TIM so badly applied.

I had my alternator die like 1.5 or so months ago, ran me about $120 or so for a new one.  I hope you can get the whip fixed soon man, and don't forget to post some pics with the MOSFET cooler insatalled 



Wile E said:


> I think you missed the joke?



You gave it a excess clock speed  Otherwise they cant even touch Intel, is that what it was?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You gave it a excess clock speed  Otherwise they cant even touch Intel, is that what it was?



http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Over_9000


----------



## jeepdriver (Jan 20, 2010)

Am I correct in thinking that the M in the model # of the 955's and 965's makes it the C3 stepping ?


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 20, 2010)

You are correct. (Said in a "Billy Madison" Chris Farley tone)


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The factory paste on most boards is crap.  When I took my EVGA X58 board apart it was horrible.  It must've had like 10lbs of paste on my SB.  After I cleaned up all of them and put some AS5 the NB ran much cooler to the touch.  Disappointing how most boards come with the TIM so badly applied.
> 
> I had my alternator die like 1.5 or so months ago, *ran me about $120[\b] or so for a new one.  I hope you can get the whip fixed soon man, and don't forget to post some pics with the MOSFET cooler insatalled *


*

Score! I was quoted the cheapest price at $110 last night when I called around (ranged from $110-153), went to pick it up today after confirming that the old one was as dead as a rock.....score $99.99 from the same place that said 110! 

Core charge wasn't an issue since I brought the old one with me anyway ($137 with core charge), shiny new awesome went home with me on the cheap. Battery was super close to dead so the car wouldn't start under it's own power at first so a friend brought over his jump pack and we started her up. New alternator charging properly and the car ran much better. I decided since the battery was super low (I barely made it home last night.....and I mean BARELY) let it run for 10-15 mins and turn it off. Worked out well and the car starts under it's own power nice and quick. Just took the battery to get it charged (much faster than wasting fuel letting it run lol), but all seems well again. 

Now I can go back to saving for the alternator for the Jetta all over again lol. :shadedshu
=====================================================

Just flashed to the F5 bios for the board which is working pretty well so far. AWESOME new addition allows me to disable cores again. I can now disable Core 2 or Core 3 (or both) which is super sweet since they were the weakest anyway (2 more than 3). Played with it for just a few seconds to make sure it worked and booted 4Ghz @ 1.392v on two cores no ACC.

I'm thinking of replacing the fan I'm using on the V8 to something that has a better static pressure than the fan I have now. It has massive cfm, but I don't think it's getting the job done trying to blow through the fins on the V8. It seems like it has a low static pressure....though I'm thinking about trying the V8's original fan since it appears to have a better static...maybe Cooler Master is smarter than me after all. 

I wish I could fit a 120x38mm fan inside the V8, but I'm limited to 120x25mm max. I've heard great things about the Gentle Typhoon fans so I might try one of those...maybe.

Informed thoughts anyone?

Kei*


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 20, 2010)

ive just sent off for my 965 c3 stepping so i will soon be 'overclocking like bunnys'


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 20, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> ive just sent off for my 965 c3 stepping so i will soon be 'overclocking like bunnys'



Thats '' bunnehs ''


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 20, 2010)

get a gentle typhoon its quiet and does its job and compared to most fans it actually does what its said to do cfm wise etc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Kei said:


> Score! I was quoted the cheapest price at $110 last night when I called around (ranged from $110-153), went to pick it up today after confirming that the old one was as dead as a rock.....score $99.99 from the same place that said 110!
> 
> Core charge wasn't an issue since I brought the old one with me anyway ($137 with core charge), shiny new awesome went home with me on the cheap. Battery was super close to dead so the car wouldn't start under it's own power at first so a friend brought over his jump pack and we started her up. New alternator charging properly and the car ran much better. I decided since the battery was super low (I barely made it home last night.....and I mean BARELY) let it run for 10-15 mins and turn it off. Worked out well and the car starts under it's own power nice and quick. Just took the battery to get it charged (much faster than wasting fuel letting it run lol), but all seems well again.
> 
> ...



Glad you got your car running man.  I still have to work on mine a bit.  My Shifter Cables are bad, gotta change those out.  My new Power Sterring pump is leaking by the seal, it's under warranty though.  Last but not least the a/c is not working properly, I did the whole system new.  I'm going to raise hell at the shop, not first time I go back. :angry:

As far as the fans, the gentle typhoons are great.  I have never owned one, but I've heard nothing but good things.  You should try one, fans are cheap after all.


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks, now I can again focus on finishing up my Jetta and get that back on the road again. I'm going MAD not being able to shift when I drive, but I'm glad I do have more than one car (and the little 323 is a warrior!). It will feel soooo good though to drive a manual transmission again daily....I may even cry on the first trip lol. Are you a gearhead or no....is the shop doing all the work or just part of it? How much is the work gonna run you anyway?

I'm really thinking now about my fan options since I really think that while it's a monster of a fan....the 110cfm Scythe isn't really made for heatsinks so it's kinda wasted really. I'm about to swap the original V8 fan back onto the V8 and see how it turns out. It feels as though it will do a better job than the Scythe at blowing through the V8's fins. Just putting my hand around the rear of the two fans gives a totally different feeling between the two. The Scythe well....just blows a huge amount of air! The Cooler Master actually feels like it's trying to suck my hand in even though it's rated at nearly 50% of the Scythe's cfm. I'm pretty sure that's because it has a much higher static pressure which is why they paired it with the V8 in the first place.

I should've tried it when I first got it, but I couldn't help myself wanting to see what the Scythe could do. 

Kei = gearhead eXtreme lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Kei said:


> Thanks, now I can again focus on finishing up my Jetta and get that back on the road again. I'm going MAD not being able to shift when I drive, but I'm glad I do have more than one car (and the little 323 is a warrior!). It will feel soooo good though to drive a manual transmission again daily....I may even cry on the first trip lol. Are you a gearhead or no....is the shop doing all the work or just part of it? How much is the work gonna run you anyway?
> 
> I'm really thinking now about my fan options since I really think that while it's a monster of a fan....the 110cfm Scythe isn't really made for heatsinks so it's kinda wasted really. I'm about to swap the original V8 fan back onto the V8 and see how it turns out. It feels as though it will do a better job than the Scythe at blowing through the V8's fins. Just putting my hand around the rear of the two fans gives a totally different feeling between the two. The Scythe well....just blows a huge amount of air! The Cooler Master actually feels like it's trying to suck my hand in even though it's rated at nearly 50% of the Scythe's cfm. I'm pretty sure that's because it has a much higher static pressure which is why they paired it with the V8 in the first place.
> 
> ...



Yes, I hate driving automatic!!!  Stick shift is sooo much fun!  The shop is doing the a/c work for me only, the rest of the stuff I do myself, I'm a gearhead too.  I don't do a/c work because I don't have the equipment to do so.  The whole system is new and the high side pressure is too high causing it to cycle when the motor is in cruising RPM's.  When it idles the pressure drops and it starts to cool again.

As far as the fan, I know what you mean. I have a 110CFM'er, it flows great, but I notice that they flow way more when used as case fans rather than fans on the heatsinks.  The difference is just huge!  Try out the CM fan and let us know how it works bro.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2010)

what sucks is not driving in such a long time that you forget how to start off in first gear lol, it took me a bit before i decided to use no gas approach, managed to take off smoothly, every other gear is no problem for me shifting, braking is not a problem either heh.

Course my truck i lock it into 3rd which locks out the 4th and overdrive gears and it acts like a standard as of gear speed response.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Okay I'm heading into the AMD  camp I think*

before I do this what chipsets will support the up coming new amd chips? and it's between these motherboard help a fella out whats the best AM3 board.
1. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131392
2.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223
3. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128415
4. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130236
5. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136067

Help me out boys. I need to decide also I have a 295gtx coming thats why the 980A is in there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2010)

question, how many videocards and what video cards are you going to run, if its just 1 any of those boards will be fine, if its 2, then your board choices will be limited as of the Nvidia side of things, also are you willing to give up expansionability for performance?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 21, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> question, how many videocards and what video cards are you going to run, if its just 1 any of those boards will be fine, if its 2, then your board choices will be limited as of the Nvidia side of things, also are you willing to give up expansionability for performance?



not sure what you mean. I'm selling my intel rig and going to pocket the 200.00 I will make parting my system out. I think these AMD systems should make me notice very little real world changes, but give me some extra cash. I'm going to run one card.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 21, 2010)

if you want the best of the best get the crosshair III well worth the price id sell my soul to get one and a 965 

overall tho id suggest grabbing a 785 board and wait for the 890fx boards 

since 890fx will be of course the new badass chipset to have with Sata 3 and USB 3 support standard


----------



## trt740 (Jan 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> if you want the best of the best get the crosshair III well worth the price id sell my soul to get one and a 965
> 
> overall tho id suggest grabbing a 785 board and wait for the 890fx boards



not waiting for anything. I'm switching now friend.  If i waited for every new peice of hardware I would wait forever.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 21, 2010)

well  thats why i said grab a 785g board there cheap ($80 or so) and they will let you overclock as well and your only running 1 gpu  if your not the type that can wait i again already said grab the Crosshair III


----------



## trt740 (Jan 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well  thats why i said grab a 785g board there cheap ($80 or so) and they will let you overclock as well and your only running 1 gpu  if your not the type that can wait i again already said grab the Crosshair III





trt740 said:


> before I do this what chipsets will support the up coming new amd chips? and it's between these motherboard help a fella out whats the best AM3 board.
> 1. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131392
> 2.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223
> 3. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128415
> ...



Thx for your help but this was my question.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 21, 2010)

well the Crosshair III is the best AM3 board out there it dosent suffer from Vdroop or the opposite has superior sound decent cooling can put out some serious overclocking has more tweakable settings in the bios then you can shake a stick at not to mention it supports every AM3 cpu out right now after all it is Asus's PREMIERE AMD motherboards 

 Crosshair III is to AM3

what X58 is to i7 

ill put it that way 

if you prefer Nvidia gpu's and might want sli for fermi get the Nvidia board

as far as the 6 core Thuban as far as we all know its a drop in upgrade for all AM3 boards thats all we know (will require a bios update that much is also common sense)
theres speculation Thuban will also run on AM2+ but theres no confirmation of that fact


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well the Crosshair III is the best AM3 board out there it dosent suffer from Vdroop or the opposite has superior sound decent cooling can put out some serious overclocking has more tweakable settings in the bios then you can shake a stick at not to mention it supports every AM3 cpu out right now after all it is Asus's PREMIERE AMD motherboards
> 
> Crosshair III is to AM3
> 
> ...


I thought all i7's were X58???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

After seeing this review and all it's features.  I'm about to just rob a bank or something 

Just look at all the details and features this thing has.  F**k me!!!

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2897/corsair_obsidian_800d_full_tower_chassis/index.html


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> After seeing this review and all it's features.  I'm about to just rob a bank or something
> 
> Just look at all the details and features this thing has.  F**k me!!!
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2897/corsair_obsidian_800d_full_tower_chassis/index.html



ehhee


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 21, 2010)

I heard that one porcess AMD phenom x4 line with the clock of 3.6 over one year that comes with .. 125W..

Sources inside AMD revealed that the company is putting the finishing touches to the launch of a line processor Phenom X4.
Called 975, the CPU will clock in with 3.6Ghz and maximum TDP of around 125W. From what is said, the processor will be launched early next year.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 21, 2010)

Kei said:


> Thanks, now I can again focus on finishing up my Jetta and get that back on the road again. I'm going MAD not being able to shift when I drive, but I'm glad I do have more than one car (and the little 323 is a warrior!). It will feel soooo good though to drive a manual transmission again daily....I may even cry on the first trip lol. Are you a gearhead or no....is the shop doing all the work or just part of it? How much is the work gonna run you anyway?
> 
> I'm really thinking now about my fan options since I really think that while it's a monster of a fan....the 110cfm Scythe isn't really made for heatsinks so it's kinda wasted really. I'm about to swap the original V8 fan back onto the V8 and see how it turns out. It feels as though it will do a better job than the Scythe at blowing through the V8's fins. Just putting my hand around the rear of the two fans gives a totally different feeling between the two. The Scythe well....just blows a huge amount of air! The Cooler Master actually feels like it's trying to suck my hand in even though it's rated at nearly 50% of the Scythe's cfm. I'm pretty sure that's because it has a much higher static pressure which is why they paired it with the V8 in the first place.
> 
> ...



you need fans with greater air pressure,as you say!
the only one i know,that can push even thru the tightest Rad Fins (my mega rad, for example) are Enermax Magma, even tho their Bearings tend to break, if you stick your fingers in them too often. tested it myself.
theyre quiet also, only the sound of rushing air is to be heard


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you need fans with greater air pressure,as you say!
> the only one i know,that can push even thru the tightest Rad Fins (my mega rad, for example) are Enermax Magma, even tho their Bearings tend to break, if you stick your fingers in them too often. *tested it myself*.
> theyre quiet also, only the sound of rushing air is to be heard



LOL!
There are some things one simply should NOT test 

So.. what would be the best fans to use?
A bit broad.. OK, what are the best fans to use for:
1. Case
2. HSF
.. in any opinions of the good people here?

Personally, I like the Antec fans for a case, but it _does_ depend on the model. As for HSF fans.. I wouldn't have a clue 
I hear Scythe puts out some really decent ones though..
So.. opinions anyone?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you need fans with greater air pressure,as you say!
> the only one i know,that can push even thru the tightest Rad Fins (my mega rad, for example) are Enermax Magma, even tho their Bearings tend to break, if you stick your fingers in them too often. tested it myself.
> theyre quiet also, only the sound of rushing air is to be heard





jjFarking said:


> LOL!
> There are some things one simply should NOT test
> 
> So.. what would be the best fans to use?
> ...



an AC Arctic F12 with the new, VERY sharp Blade Design even slashed my fingertip open,
a while ago. 
a centimeter was cut,and ripped open. OW! 

but these fans wont break so easily, due to hydro bearing, which is pretty silent and good performing also. i will never buy me a ball bearing fan again only magnetic, sleeve and hydro bearings.
I can recommend the new AC fan series, even if theyre not the fastest. their Design is quite rugged, high quality,and they push a good amount of air, barely noticeable.good Case Fans!
And white is simply stylish, in contrast to a black case, for example.
As said, the Enermax are suitable for each job, even if they are a little expensive, and shock sensitive. the fan blades are detachable,tho, and can make cleaning a lot easier,if youre concerned about such extras
also, their wing form is unique, and gives them a pretty appearance during running, like the wing blades had a small gap in themselves
the sleeve bearing noiseblocker, i also use, is similiar to it, tho its a little weaker,has lower pressure and is louder (but cheaper)

so far a few suggestions from me, hope they helped making a good decision

EDIT: here is a pic


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds like you're a sucker for punishment 

Thanks for those suggestions. The fact that you use them yourself, makes the information more valuable. Field testing is very important in my opinion 

I understand that the design of fan blades is of the utmost importance, but I was always taught that the most efficient fan for pushing air, was actually a single-blade type.
Yes, it has a problem with not being so smooth, due to being somewhat unbalanced, but the point is the same as with props on a boat: the more blades on the impeller, the less water you can push. Fans work along the same principle, so I've always been a bit .. confused by the large number of blades the average fan has.

I might just savage a CPU fan & see how it fares with fewer blades..

Cheers mate!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> I heard that one porcess AMD phenom x4 line with the clock of 3.6 over one year that comes with .. 125W..
> 
> Sources inside AMD revealed that the company is putting the finishing touches to the launch of a line processor Phenom X4.
> Called 975, the CPU will clock in with 3.6Ghz and maximum TDP of around 125W. From what is said, the processor will be launched early next year.



That should be interesting to see.  So let's say it clocks at 3.6 GHz, but the voltage is the same as the 965, 1.392v?  That would be promising. 



jjFarking said:


> LOL!
> There are some things one simply should NOT test
> 
> So.. what would be the best fans to use?
> ...



For case and HSF I use these, they work great.   Maybe for HSF there are better choices, but these are the ones I have had experience with and they are very good.

Scythe 120x25mm SlipStream SY1225SL12SH - 110 CFM


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 21, 2010)

what i was trying to get across CP with the Crosshair 3 for AM3 is what x58 is for i7

compare a i3 or i5 boards features with the x58s features now compare a regular AM3 board to the Crosshair 3  if hes gonna spend that much on a board he might as well get the best damn board availble  you forget ive tried budget boards in the next step down segment 2 790gx boards at the cost of those 2 boards i could have bought a much better 790fx am2+ board see where im going with this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh ok, I gotcha now.  We are talking feature wise and all the different settings and stuff that another high end AM3 board lacks.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty..Maybe yeah..the only problem is that next year will leave the processor


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

So it will be released next year?  Sorry bro I didn't understand your last post.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 21, 2010)

will it have much of a difference the 975 with 965


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

I hope so.  If it's 125W most lowly it'll be clocked at 3.6GHz with the same voltage as the 965 which is clocked at 3.4GHz.  That sounds promising.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That should be interesting to see.  So let's say it clocks at 3.6 GHz, but the voltage is the same as the 965, 1.392v?  That would be promising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> I hope so.  If it's 125W most lowly it'll be clocked at 3.6GHz with the same voltage as the 965 which is clocked at 3.4GHz.  That sounds promising.



More on overclocking do not think it'll be nice not the TDP it does not worsen the situation


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Well generally a CPU that can keep a TDP thesame at higher clocks should overclock better and cooler as it should use less voltage.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 21, 2010)

The motherboard is very helpful in extreme overclocking..i think.hehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Of course a good mobo helps.  It's like having a powerful car with a bad clutch. You can't use all of it power.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Of course a good mobo helps.  It's like having a powerful car with a bad clutch. You can't use all of it power.



VERY good simple description of the CPU/motherboard relationship!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you Paul.   Been through that with cars before, I'm speaking from experience ;


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

*Fan comparison and results*



Velvet Wafer said:


> you need fans with greater air pressure,as you say!
> the only one i know,that can push even thru the tightest Rad Fins (my mega rad, for example) are Enermax Magma, even tho their Bearings tend to break, if you stick your fingers in them too often. tested it myself.
> theyre quiet also, only the sound of rushing air is to be heard



Thanks for the recommendation Velvet, I'll look into those fans. 



Chicken Patty said:


> For case and HSF I use these, they work great.   Maybe for HSF there are better choices, but these are the ones I have had experience with and they are very good.
> 
> Scythe 120x25mm SlipStream SY1225SL12SH - 110 CFM



CP, you already know that I have the same Scythe as you do, and I was going to test the difference between the stock V8 fan and the Scythe 110cfm.

Well I finally swapped the fans back over last night (also did a touchup to the lapping job...I got tired the night before lol), and the rig is up and running again. After finally testing the two fans on the lapped V8 heatsink I have to say that HANDS DOWN the original V8 fan is superior to the 110cfm Scythe.

The Scythe has a more angled blade design with larger spacing between the blades in comparison to the V8 fan. The V8 fan has a much much more sweeping curve design to the blades, and a visually noticable smaller gap between blades. Both fans have 9 blade setups with the largest difference being the blade layout itself. The V8 is rated for 66.7cfm at top speed of ~1800+ rpm, the Scythe is rated for 110.3cfm at top speed of ~1900rpm. Putting a hand behind either fan shows the V8 fan having a totally different feeling/suction compared to the Scythe. Noise levels are obviously larger on the Scythe due to the different design of the fan.

Loading up 3.8Ghz @ 1.392v using both setups shows the idle temps for the Scythe roughly 30-31C which is excellent of course. Temps for the V8 fan are roughly 27-28C with the fan on it's lowest speed setting of ~1400rpm. The more important and direct comparison is the load temps between the two fans at this setting.

V8 temps = 42-43C
Scythe temps = 43-44C

Of course those temps are very close to each other, however the picture becomes much clearer when you know that..........The V8 fan is still spinning at it's slowest speed (fan controller locked on low), the Scythe is spinning near it's top speed at ~1670rpm or better. Again adding to the result is that the Scythe fan was able to have the V8 fan blowing out the case exhaust, while for the V8 test I only installed a super silent (10dBA) 40cfm 800rpm fan! Another thing not shown by the final temps is the fact that the V8 fan setup stayed at 41-42C for nearly the whole test only reaching 42-43C for a small amount of time near the end of the test, it also went up very very very slowly through the temp range. The Scythe went almost instantly to 44-45C then then began to level out in the 43-44C range.

The room was also a couple degrees warmer (other system components had higher temps as well due to this) during the V8 test making it an even better result.

So yea, in the end the V8 fan is superior to the Scythe fan for the purpose of blowing through the heatsink fins. As a case intake fan I imagine the Scythe would leave it for dead no problem. Once you introduce a restriction in front of the Scythe however the tables turn quite dramatically. The V8 is also a *far* more pleasing sound to listen to when it's on it's highest setting in comparison to the Scythe which is just plain old loud!

While not literally the same fan as the stock V8 fan it looks 99% the same, and the specs (except this has a higher rpm than stock V8)  are very close as well. The color is different than the stock V8 fan as well, but look at the pictures of the fan when not rotating to see the design.

*V8 FAN DESIGN*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103060

*SCYTHE FAN DESIGN*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185060

Both fans have a VERY different design goal which is obvious from the pictures, if buying for the purpose of a heatsink/radiator then I easily say buy the Cooler Master. If for a case fan then I say go with the Scythe. 

Hope this helps guys...now I need to figure out what I'm going to do about getting some Gentle Typhoons. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

Just passed wPrime 1024M finally 3.9Ghz @ 1.440v. Max temp was only 45-46C with the V8 fan still locked on the lowest setting. That's a roughly 2-3C increase in load temp over the 3.8Ghz @ 1.392v clock. I'm curious to see what increase the 4Ghz clock brings if I can get that stable enough to pass the full 1024M test. Since the temps are so low I may try the 3.8/3.9Ghz clocks again later with lower voltages to see if they're stable. These temps are all the core temps making it that much more impressive. 

I'm going to run this clock for a few hours like always, and then.....*gulp* try for 4Ghz again to see how much it takes to get stable if at all.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks slot for the info Kei, lotta good stuff in there. I had bought the Scythe fans for my ex water cooling.  HW Lab radiators worked great with flow fans so they recommended me those.  Since I still have them why not use them.

Amazing how a fan that flows that much less is actually more efficient.

Kei what do you think of the Corsair H50 inside the Coraair Obsidian?   Yes, I am in love.


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks slot for the info Kei, lotta good stuff in there. I had bought the Scythe fans for my ex water cooling.  HW Lab radiators worked great with flow fans so they recommended me those.  Since I still have them why not use them.
> 
> Amazing how a fan that flows that much less is actually more efficient.
> 
> Kei what do you think of the Corsair H50 inside the Coraair Obsidian?   Yes, I am in love.



 I'm thinking that the Gentle Typhoons will do EVEN BETTER than the stock V8 fan. They have a pretty serious reputation for static pressure being comparable to 38mm fans which is pretty amazing. I love that Scythe slipstream, but I've always had the feeling that there was something out there (or in here lol) better with less noise I just never bothered to research until now.

I looked at that Obsidian last night............I didn't have words for that case when I read the review last night....I still don't have words now. 

That thing is an EFFIN MONSTER!!!!!!! When you get the H50 I'd say it's probably the smartest thing you can do to get some fans with high static pressure. My temps were very nice with the H50 using the Scythe and V8 in a push pull config. I'm 100% certain that they'd be ridiculous if I had used two V8 fans instead. I even had the Scythe as the push fan which was stopping me from max cooling ability anyway. 

Even with an unoptimal fan setup and no lapping of any kind on the processor (did I mention how HORRIBLE the flatness was on my processor?) or waterblock (which absolutely needed it), and I STILL only got 46-48C at 1.50v to the processor.

If you lap the waterblock, the processor, and have some proper heatsink/radiator fans...I'm afraid of what that thing could do lol. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah what amazes me the most about that case is th attention to detail.  The hot swappable bay, it brings the connectors and a cover for when verything is covered up.  The cable management on it is just out of this world. .

I will do some research now that thanks to you I have better insight on fans.  I really can't wait.  I'm ordering the case an H50 on the 29th!


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

The cable management is amazing in that case, but my favorite part easily was just the stealthy look and function of everything. When I got to the part about the 140mm side fan under the Corsair logo I nearly fainted! They've done a *marvelous* job of making the seperate cooling zones to keep airflow optimal throughout the case.

If I was looking for a full tower case this would be EASILY in the top 3 cases I'd choose between. Corsair has done a truly outstanding job with this case. It's gonna be kinda funny seeing the H50 in that case...make sure you don't lose sight of it when installing it or you may never find it in the great black expanse of space. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

That's exactly what I meant by attention to detail.  The fan is hidden an another one can be added in the bottom cage if you need to.  I am really contemplating a custom water cooling setup.   kei since you personally had one you might know.  If you wanted to change the tubing on the H50, would it be possible?


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, it's possible to do so and I've seen some things on the net floating around about it. However...if you're meaning change the diameter or something like that I'm not so certain it would work out. People have changed the hoses for the 'pretty' stuff before, and it didn't seem to really be an issue or much work involved.

That was one of the things that I wasn't too big a fan of with the H50. The hoses are just kinda 'meh' looking, though I didn't want any super neon lighting kinda stuff...just something smooth looking I guess? They are VERY nice and sturdy though which is a plus and minus at the same time. I have no doubts that they'd hold up very well and have less than 0 kinking problems....but they also don't bend very easily which may cause some people to get pissy while installing. It wasn't a big deal for me, but still something of note I suppose.

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 21, 2010)

well yay my internet provider is being a douche (im only getting 1mbps peak comapred to the 8mbps i pay for im also experiencing about 15% packet loss) so i get to sit here with no online gaming to speak man i just love it when techsuppore dosent no jack shit other then that 

i attempted to get my Ram to operate at 4-4-4-12 1 T but it just couldnt get it 100% stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

@kei
yeah I might change it out for some UV reactive tubing o maybe just some black/ UV reactive tubing.  I'll read up on it a bit more now when I get home.

@eyes

how much voltage did you try to get it stable?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 21, 2010)

well default for my sticks are 1.8 volts i tried up to 2.1volts and it wasnt enough the clocks just werent stable so i went back to 5-5-5-15 2T


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

*Answers and more!*



Chicken Patty said:


> @kei
> yeah I might change it out for some UV reactive tubing o maybe just some black/ UV reactive tubing.  I'll read up on it a bit more now when I get home.



Good deal, from what I've seen on the net it looks pretty cool if you have a side window to view it through.
========================================================

@ God himself

I love you! 
========================================================

In other news I failed in pretty epic form today trying to get the 4Ghz clock (well 4.025Ghz) any form of stable with this board.

Then God himself came in the room sippin on ginger ale (Canada Dry of course lol), and told me to move over and let him have a crack at it. Well.....turns out he's pretty good with computers because he blessed me with the following result that's been running now for 37:45 min so far without so much as a hiccup.

He didn't use any ACC in the bios settings at all nor did he up any other voltages on the system. He said I was trying to do things the easy way, and I strayed from the path of the truth in doing so. As soon as he guided me back to the path of righteousness the computer opened itself up to me.

Before this point I couldn't get it to run for more than a few minutes....if it even lasted THAT long. I needed ACC just to get it to run for whatever time it did run. I couldn't pass anything more than the 8M SuperPi test though it did that pretty well.......once and never again lol.

Since God booted and setup the computer it hasn't had a hiccup in the least bit and has passed both the 16M *AND* the 32M SuperPi tests back to back...followed immediately by a wPrime 32M test.

He had to go help someone else see a man about a horse so I'm going it 'alone' for right now...though he mentioned something about always being right here with me. When I get up the courage (aka after 1 full hour run time) I'll attempt the 1024M wPrime test to see how lucky I am today. 

God's cpu tuning ability -----> 

Kei

(I do believe I'm headed on over to join up to the 4Ghz club  )


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2010)

So everything else is bone stock voltage?! What about the NB/CPU VID or HTT voltage. I want God to bless my computer too.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2010)

Kei said:


> Good deal, from what I've seen on the net it looks pretty cool if you have a side window to view it through.
> ========================================================
> 
> @ God himself
> ...



dam Kei that's awesome!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 21, 2010)

with Keis insight on his overclocking i honestly think AMD is sandbagging  i bet they could easily release a 140watt 3.8ghz quadcore no issue at this point at around the $230 price point


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> So everything else is bone stock voltage?! What about the NB/CPU VID or HTT voltage. I want God to bless my computer too.



Ahem...bios settings as follows

CPU = 1.450v (1.440v)
CPU/NB = 1.100v
SB = 1.20V
HTT = 1.20V
NB 1.8V = 1.8V
Ram = 1.60v (lowest the board allows or else it'd be 1.50v)
NB = 1.10v

ACC = disabled
Fan speed control = disabled (V8 comes with own fan controller which is set on lowest setting)

I told you God himself came here and blessed this thing! It's still up and running right now new screenshot to show current run time. (upper right corner)

Kei


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> with Keis insight on his overclocking i honestly think AMD is sandbagging  i bet they could easily release a 140watt 3.8ghz quadcore no issue at this point at around the $230 price point



It would be very nice if AMD would release


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> with Keis insight on his overclocking i honestly think AMD is sandbagging  i bet they could easily release a 140watt 3.8ghz quadcore no issue at this point at around the $230 price point



I don't disagree in the least bit, even the C2 chips can run and much higher clock speeds than stock without upping the voltage. Even using air cooling for all my chips so far hasn't stopped me from going far higher than the stock speed on any of them with stock voltage.

I'm almost willing to bet that 3.8Ghz is actually doable on the stock 1.35v if I used the htt bus speed instead of just multiplier clocking only. It was fairly stable using just the multiplier just like the 4Ghz clock was...using the combination of the two I always find allows you to run less voltage and be far more stable.

If my most recent achievement isn't proof I don't know what is. 

I think if they wanted to release another model with a higher clock speed the smartest speed would be to do 3.7Ghz which I know was easy to get on the stock 1.35v. That would allow them more flexiblity with binning of the chips, and leave a little more headroom for people to tweak so they 'feel' as though the chip is that much better.

If they go too high with the cpu speed out of the box then you KNOW how the internet gurus usually view things....yea it's a 'nice' chip and all, but you can't overclock more than 300Mhz and you need like 1.5760984357v just to get that? Screw that I'll stick to my current system (which would be a Pentium III or Athlon 3200 lol)

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 21, 2010)

well my point remains come on AMD toss out some 3.8ghz chips id bet AMD would win market share with OEMs with those things as a 3.8ghz stock PII WILL in many cases be more then a match for stock i5 /i7 systems OEMs put out  something along that speed could easily keep AMD going in the profitability sector since this last quater was the first time theyve been profitable in 3 years


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

*4Ghz wPrime 1024M stablity achieved!*

Okay so I made an attempt so see if/how far the 4Ghz @ 1.440v clock would make it through the 1024M test of wPrime. It made it past the 10% mark, but that was all it had so I bumped the voltage a little to see if I could get it stable without any drastic measures.

W-I-N 

4Ghz @ 1.488v passed wPrime 1024M test no problem. I didn't test any other voltages, just bumped it and tried to see if I could find a pattern to it's stablity/instablity. Didn't need a pattern because I got it on the first go lol.

Awesomeness has been achieved, I have done what I wasn't even sure could be done on air cooling...passed 1024M without using nosebleed voltages. 

Kei

(no programs or functions were shut down thus the scores are a little slower, I also run with the Everest main window open as well as the side bar osd to monitor temps and fan speeds...this was on the low fan speed setting achieving 51-52C max temp)


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea indeed yours is 100% clear CD that OC looks damn nice was that on AIR ??



DICE and my crosshair III


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

kei

that's great man.  So you started using the bus speed to overclocked and you gained more stability like that?  Either way great job bro


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

cdawall said:


> DICE and my crosshair III


Fucken EH BROTHER!!!!


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> kei
> 
> that's great man.  So you started using the bus speed to overclocked and you gained more stability like that?  Either way great job bro



Thanks, I did the same thing with the previous boards though only the M4A78T-E and this MA770T-UD3P proved to be more stable using the bus speed generously along with the multiplier. The M3A32-MVP would do it either way and stablity was just about the same which is pretty nice.

All of the boards though usually prove to be more stable with a combination of HTT speed and multiplier once you get to the 3.9-4Ghz range it seems. This board so far has proven to be the most stable at extreme speeds like that.

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2010)

@kei congrats the only chip i had 24/7 stability @4ghz was my 945ES BE with water cooling chips have come aways since then

oh and my 550BE isn't tapped out yet so it might be able to pull it off who knows



fullinfusion said:


> Fucken EH BROTHER!!!!



thanks i should be clocking some new chips soon enough hopefully i can get my dual opty rig running


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

Kei said:


> Thanks, I did the same thing with the previous boards though only the M4A78T-E and this MA770T-UD3P proved to be more stable using the bus speed generously along with the multiplier. The M3A32-MVP would do it either way and stablity was just about the same which is pretty nice.
> 
> All of the boards though usually prove to be more stable with a combination of HTT speed and multiplier once you get to the 3.9-4Ghz range it seems. This board so far has proven to be the most stable at extreme speeds like that.
> 
> Kei


I, WE wanna see a 300FSB! Nowww lol, have you tried it yet Kei?
Leave the ram on auto for timings and use the divider that runs 1600mhz with the 300 bus.... see what the timings do at 300fsb on auto.... I betcha they lower themselves


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

*Fun for Full *



fullinfusion said:


> I, WE wanna see a 300FSB! Nowww lol, have you tried it yet Kei?
> Leave the ram on auto for timings and use the divider that runs 1600mhz with the 300 bus.... see what the timings do at 300fsb on auto.... I betcha they lower themselves



Yawn....that's easy for me a looong time ago with 3 different boards and 2 processors lol. Even my 9850BE hit 260+ and that was with an early bios. Remember on my PII 920 I even hit 372Mhz and quit testing because I started to run out of multipliers low enough to use, and got bored too lol. 

Kei

*Edit: Here's something more to your liking with a 300Mhz bus speed. I didn't bother to tweak it all up as I'm trying to make a pizza...but you get the idea. 2nd screenshot *


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

Kei said:


> Yawn....that's easy for me a looong time ago with 3 different boards and 2 processors lol. Even my 9850BE hit 260+ and that was with an early bios. Remember on my PII 920 I even hit 372Mhz and quit testing because I started to run out of multipliers low enough to use, and got bored too lol.
> 
> Kei



Yawn? Im asking for a 300fsb to equal 4GHz!

Shit bro gimme a break lol.... wanna see 300+ at over 4ghz? Im running it while D/L'n and encoding vids hehe... 300 at lower multi is a breeze Kei so stop messin with me! you know what I was going on about


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay okay you're going to force me to bump the volts up one more tick. Gimme a sec and I'll see if she'll post get to windows stable since it'll be 4.05Ghz. Not sure what voltage I need for that yet...brb

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

Kei said:


> Thanks, I did the same thing with the previous boards though only the M4A78T-E and this MA770T-UD3P proved to be more stable using the bus speed generously along with the multiplier. The M3A32-MVP would do it either way and stablity was just about the same which is pretty nice.
> 
> All of the boards though usually prove to be more stable with a combination of HTT speed and multiplier once you get to the 3.9-4Ghz range it seems. This board so far has proven to be the most stable at extreme speeds like that.
> 
> Kei


Maybe with better RAM I would try bus speed.  It'll be a pain having to drop the RAM divider and all.  I'll stick to multi for now.


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

*Ahhhh...memories *



fullinfusion said:


> Yawn? Im asking for a 300fsb to equal 4GHz!
> 
> Shit bro gimme a break lol.... wanna see 300+ at over 4ghz? Im running it while D/L'n and encoding vids hehe... 300 at lower multi is a breeze Kei so stop messin with me! you know what I was going on about



This board doesn't seem to want to run anything over 4Ghz stable (at least not without heavy voltage, and I have very limited experience with this board) so I couldn't get the screenshot for you. I can make it to just after Windows signon, but not long enough to get a shot or make a run.

However...I did have a non budget board before this one, and it COULD rock 300Mhz bus speed at 4Ghz cpu speed. Screenshots tell the story...add the fact that is was my partially defective ASUS M4A78T-E 790GX board makes it even more impressive. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

*touche my good man....touche*



Chicken Patty said:


> Run the test you pansy!



CP...you gave this to me earlier...allow me to return it back to you!  

I'll look forward to your highest bus speed screenshot shortly lol.

Kei <--- feels incredibly pleased with himself right now


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

haha Ok seriously.... David dont taunt Kei!
Here, this is what Im running ATM... notice the NB speed!  Yawn


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweet deal there 

This board is not fond of running 3Ghz NB at least not without exceeding a very healthy amount of volts (I've not tried past 1.39v yet). I'll give it another go since I'm on a different bios this time, but I doubt the board will want to run 3Ghz. I've only had 1 board that didn't have a problem with running it even as low as 1.26v and that was the M3A32-MVP. The others required far more volts to even get to boot at that speed if it booted at all.

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

Kei said:


> Sweet deal there
> 
> This board is not fond of running 3Ghz NB at least not without exceeding a very healthy amount of volts (I've not tried past 1.39v yet). I'll give it another go since I'm on a different bios this time, but I doubt the board will want to run 3Ghz. I've only had 1 board that didn't have a problem with running it even as low as 1.26v and that was the M3A32-MVP. The others required far more volts to even get to boot at that speed if it booted at all.
> 
> Kei


Bios blah blah lol!!! just pick one and pump up the volts bro!!!! Hell I'll send ya $10 bucks for the hydro bill! bump the volts Kei!!! What ya waiting for? a rad to keep kool? lol.... It's soon on the way... I would have posted it on Monday but the PO was closed do to the holiday.... lets try this week coming? I believe there is nothing to stop me from forcing you to custom H2O lol


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

*Correction...big boy pants now on*

Okay so after I posted that last reply I put on my big boy pants for a few minutes and decided to bump the volts to see if I could at least boot 3Ghz nb on this board.

Well if I have the NB voltage set to 1.30v and the cpu/nb voltage set to 1.40v then I can do it. I have absolutely no doubt that the board is pissed at me right now, but I did it anyway lol.

I couldn't get it to boot with the cpu speed at 3.9Ghz though so I just left it at 3.3Ghz without bothering to test any further speeds. The board was definitely unhappy...and I do want to sell it fairly soon so I might not want to risk anything. 

Kei


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 22, 2010)

My board hates running above 2.2Ghz with 1.2V :-\ It BSOD's to much... lolz.  So I backed it down to 2.0Ghz.
NB Voltage was 1.2V
HT Voltage was 1.1V


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

Kei said:


> Okay so after I posted that last reply I put on my big boy pants for a few minutes and decided to bump the volts to see if I could at least boot 3Ghz nb on this board.
> 
> Well if I have the NB voltage set to 1.30v and the cpu/nb voltage set to 1.40v then I can do it. I have absolutely no doubt that the board is pissed at me right now, but I did it anyway lol.
> 
> ...


CrossHair III?
hehe, that you will definitively like bro!!!!
after that no more excuses lol!!!! just kidding mate....


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> My board hates running above 2.2Ghz with 1.2V :-\ It BSOD's to much... lolz.  So I backed it down to 2.0Ghz.
> NB Voltage was 1.2V
> HT Voltage was 1.1V



What was your cpu/nb voltage? That's the important one to look at. It sounds like you've left this voltage stock as 2.2Ghz is able to be run on the stock voltage, but going over that most times requires a bump. That depends on the board and processor of course. With the 955 I have now and the 790GX board I used to have, I could run 2.4Ghz @ 1.1v stable which is the stock voltage.

Kei


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 22, 2010)

Kei said:


> What was your cpu/nb voltage? That's the important one to look at. It sounds like you've left this voltage stock as 2.2Ghz is able to be run on the stock voltage, but going over that most times requires a bump. That depends on the board and processor of course. With the 955 I have now and the 790GX board I used to have, I could run 2.4Ghz @ 1.1v stable which is the stock voltage.
> 
> Kei



NB and HT Voltage stocks on the 790GX-M2RS are 1.2V.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

Dude look at my CPU/NB volts.... I assure you that if the manufacture did not intend the volts to ramp up this much on the cpu/nb there would be heaps of returns to AMD.... Your thinking old school Kei.... bump the shit up bro!
My 79-T was on auto running 1.4ish 24/7 with out any problem.... This mobo in auto ramps up to just over 1.5v when clocked up over 4.1GHz.... times change bro, so you need to also lol... trust me, It can handle it with out any problems!
Listen to the man of Iron for once !!!!


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Dude look at my CPU/NB volts.... I assure you that if the manufacture did not intend the volts to ramp up this much on the cpu/nb there would be heaps of returns to AMD.... Your thinking old school Kei.... bump the shit up bro!
> My 79-T was on auto running 1.4ish 24/7 with out any problem.... This mobo in auto ramps up to just over 1.5v when clocked up over 4.1GHz.... times change bro, so you need to also lol... trust me, It can handle it with out any problems!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/nb.jpg



I know I'm being cautious with my voltages, but you know that's just how I am. 

The range from AMD that's 'safe' (I use that term loosely) air cooling is 1.35-1.50v obviously the lower side of that range is the 24/7 type of stuff. For water cooling it's a bit higher at something like 1.40-1.55v or so.

I just don't run voltages that high because I never run my system OC'd 24/7 because it's something I just don't need really. Stock is already more than enough speed to do anything so I focus more on using as little power as possible.

With the northbridge though I do like running it higher than stock rated speed because it feels really nice and depending on the speed doesn't take a lot of volts. I don't bother with 3Ghz clocks 24/7 because it takes tremendous voltage compared to any other clock, and it's just not worth it to me. This board isn't quite as easy to clock the Northbridge, but on my two other boards I used to use it made less than no sense to need 1.37+ volts to get 3Ghz when 2.8Ghz needed only 1.25-27

2.6Ghz could be had as low as 1.16v which makes the 3Ghz clock even LESS appealing to me. If I could rock 3Ghz @ 1.25v or so I'd be all over that! Sadly I've only had 1 board that could do that, and it wasn't 100% stable at that speed. 

I don't remember the max voltage the cpu/nb can be set at on this board, but I know it's something out of this world high like 1.7v or so. I remember the cpu volts can be set to 1.9+ volts...I do wonder who did the bios on this 'budget' board lol. 

Kei


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2010)

OK. I've been out of the loop with AMD for about a year, and wanted to see if I lost my touch with these chips. So far, not bad.Obviously just a short test though. I'm looking for 4.0 before I go to bed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> OK. I've been out of the loop with AMD for about a year, and wanted to see if I lost my touch with these chips. So far, not bad.Obviously just a short test though. I'm looking for 4.0 before I go to bed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/965occt1.png



Good job so far Paul.  4Ghz is right withing reach bro, just keep at it


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

Kei said:


> I know I'm being cautious with my voltages, but you know that's just how I am.
> 
> The range from AMD that's 'safe' (I use that term loosely) air cooling is 1.35-1.50v obviously the lower side of that range is the 24/7 type of stuff. For water cooling it's a bit higher at something like 1.40-1.55v or so.
> 
> ...


Respect bro! I wasn't shitting on your parade!

I run 3.89 + NB at 2940MHz @1.3875v with memory timings of 7.7.6.15.25 1T @1.669v 24/7

Cpu/NB volts?
I wouldnt think twice of running 1.48v 24/7 as long as air flow is good.... Im looking at my NB temp with the side on and she's running 34c top


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> OK. I've been out of the loop with AMD for about a year, and wanted to see if I lost my touch with these chips. So far, not bad.Obviously just a short test though. I'm looking for 4.0 before I go to bed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/965occt1.png



Post a shot of AMD OVERDRIVE to see the voltages so we may be able to comment on a stable setting please


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Post a shot of AMD OVERDRIVE to see the voltages so we may be able to comment on a stable setting please


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

Paul post a shot of the "performance" tab of AOD overdrive.  Look at my screenshot for example.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

Let's see how this works for me.







Very loose run without shutting anythign down, RAM at 1066.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Paul post a shot of the "performance" tab of AOD overdrive.  Look at my screenshot for example.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/Capture340.jpg



Testing at 4.06ghz. Here's my performance tab. It doesn't look like yours.


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let's see how this works for me.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/Capture341.jpg
> 
> ...



I'd thank you, but see.....here's the thing

201Mhz HTT speed

Try again and we'll acknowledge your awesome with a song on the mountains. 

Kei

(pansy)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Testing at 4.06ghz. Here's my performance tab. It doesn't look like yours.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/overdrive1.png



Go to the preference tab and under "Performance Control Mode" choose Advanced Mode


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

Kei said:


> I'd thank you, but see.....here's the thing
> 
> 201Mhz HTT speed
> 
> ...



I won't try bus speed with this RAM.  causes instability, I don't even know if this damn thing runs stable at 1066.  This RAM really sucks on an AMD rig.  Don't worry though, when I have a bit more time I'll bust out my secret weapon and show you'll pansy's how it's done


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2010)

Here we go with a quick wprime run. I'm off to do an OCCT linpack run now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

Good run so far Paul.  OCCT will really tell you if it's stable or not.  Wprime is misleading at times.  


BTW guys, running RAM at 6-6-6-20 1T.  How do these #'s look.  Remember it's running at DDR3-1066.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I won't try bus speed with this RAM.  causes instability, I don't even know if this damn thing runs stable at 1066.  This RAM really sucks on an AMD rig.  Don't worry though, when I have a bit more time I'll bust out my secret weapon and show you'll pansy's how it's done


Im running I7 ram bro! Its Triple channel OCZ rated @1600MHz stock @ 1.65v
your running D9's.... you haven't got something set right in the bios bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Im running I7 ram bro! Its Triple channel OCZ rated @1600MHz stock @ 1.65v
> your running D9's.... you haven't got something set right in the bios bro



Me D9's?  I wish.  Yours is rated at 1600 stock, mine is rated at 1066 stock!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good run so far Paul.  OCCT will really tell you if it's stable or not.  Wprime is misleading at times.
> 
> 
> BTW guys, running RAM at 6-6-6-20 1T.  How do these #'s look.  Remember it's running at DDR3-1066.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100122/Capture344.jpg


Kinda slow bro for running tighter timings with similar clocks bro....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Me D9's?  I wish.  Yours is rated at 1600 stock, mine is rated at 1066 stock!


What?
I swear your using D9's that CD recommended? what slots the sticks in?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Kinda slow bro for running tighter timings with similar clocks bro....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100122/slow.jpg



I think you should look at mine again 

Your memory Latency is obviously much quicker since your RAM is running at 840 MHz, mine is running at 547 MHz.

Our L1 and L2 are identical, my L3 is slightly quicker. at 5.5 ns



fullinfusion said:


> What?
> I swear your using D9's that CD recommended?


Naw, these are not D9's, not that I know off.  Even with the i7 they didn't clock that good.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2010)

OK. I'm BSOD at 4.12ghz at on OCCT only a minute in, with the settings as listed above. This is where my bad memory and lack of recent AMD experience comes in. I'm thinking that it's not a vcore limitation, but I'm just not familiar with the more subtle stuff with these chips/boards. Thoughts?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think you should look at mine again
> 
> Your memory Latency is obviously much quicker since your RAM is running at 840 MHz, mine is running at 547 MHz.
> 
> ...


not quite bro, look at the copy speed! it's quite a bit faster even though its a tad slower for time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> OK. I'm BSOD at 4.12ghz at on OCCT only a minute in, with the settings as listed above. This is where my bad memory and lack of recent AMD experience comes in. I'm thinking that it's not a vcore limitation, but I'm just not familiar with the more subtle stuff with these chips/boards. Thoughts?



You mind posting some of the settings in the BIOS and we go from there?


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2010)

You'll be very hard pressed to get anything over 4ghz OCCT stable. I can get 4.2ghz.. well 4.19ghz bench stable and that's it. With a 32bit O/S it may be possible. I have yet to try that out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> not quite bro, look at the copy speed! it's quite a bit faster even though its a tad slower for time



Give or take, RAM running at almost 300MHz faster helps all that.  What's your NB at?

I'm just happy at how the system runs with such a big handicap.  I have some really nice sticks on my QX rig.  Those are the ones I plan on benching with when I have some time.  This rig will rock with some good RAM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> You'll be very hard pressed to get anything over 4ghz OCCT stable. I can get 4.2ghz.. well 4.19ghz bench stable and that's it. With a 32bit O/S it may be possible. I have yet to try that out.



It's completely possible.  What is stopping me now is temps.  Other than that I would assure you I would be stable at 4GHz without unreasonable voltage.  I just can't do it at the moment.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You mind posting some of the settings in the BIOS and we go from there?



Will do, just a minute.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Give or take, RAM running at almost 300MHz faster helps all that.  What's your NB at?
> 
> I'm just happy at how the system runs with such a big handicap.  I have some really nice sticks on my QX rig.  Those are the ones I plan on benching with when I have some time.  This rig will rock with some good RAM


It's a bit higher than 300mhz bro.... look again, NB? just a tad below 3GHz heheh
and thats 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> NB? just a tad below 3GHz heheh
> and thats 24/7
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100122/nbb.jpg



Here's mine.  Haven't tried for higher.  What voltage does it take for that 24/7 NB clock?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here's mine.  Haven't tried for higher.  What voltage does it take for that 24/7 NB clock?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100122/Capture345.jpg


1.3875 Cpu/Nb....I also have a fan blowing cold air onto the NB and SB +mem, It's cool bro, and David loosen up the timings a bit bro! try 7.7.7.16.30 1T at the next higher Ram Div with current fsb and cpu settings.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2010)

OK guys, these are some of my current settings:

Clock ratio: 20.5
Northbridge:2000
CPU Freq. 200
HT Link Freq: 2000
Memory clock: 1600

CPU voltage: 1.50v
CPU NB Vid: 1.125v
NB voltage: 1.14v
Dram voltage: 1.63v

What should I tweak here? I'd really like to get 4.1ghz stable tonight.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

DAVID!!! Take the 3rd stick out bro!!! run 2 sticks and you will be clocking higher bro!!! shit I was scratching my head thinking why your having problems!!! If you like running 3 sticks than change the memory setting in the bios to GANGED mode! at least there you have a chance


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 22, 2010)

forget going for 4.1ghz work on getting that NB speed higher thats where the Phenom II can gain more ground


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> OK CP. these are some of my current settings:
> 
> Clock ratio: 20.5
> Northbridge:2000
> ...


take your NB up to 2600MHz  and set the HT link speed up to 2100MHz.... change the NB /cpu to 1.250v and drop the cpu to 1.4750v... set the ram to 1.67v
That should work great for ya but dont tell any body hehe.... but really It should work better than what your using


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2010)

For me I find raising the HT up to 2100MHz while raising the NB up stabilizes the clocks.... My cpu hates anything over 1.50v and Chew says He doesn't know a Phenom that will boot at 1.60v Period!

Paul! what ram you running?


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys, these are some of my current settings:
> 
> Clock ratio: 20.5
> Northbridge:2000
> ...



Sorry I'm late to the party, when you got your bsod....did it say anything about Pagefile or anything similar to that?

If so...and I imagine that is so...you need to bump your Northbridge speed upwards because the cpu is choking with it still at stock speed. I recommend at the least you try 2.2Ghz northbridge though 2.4Ghz is more like it for such a high clock.

In order to get those northbridge clocks stable you will be adjusting the cpu/nb voltage setting (the memory controllers direct voltage level). In order to get 2.2-2.4Ghz stable you'll be roughly in the 1.10-1.16v range as long as your board can handle it.

If that speed proves to be unstable then feel free to bump it up to 1.20v and it will be stable at those speeds without a hint of doubt. You can also adjust the NB voltage (not cpu/nb) to help with that stability from the stock 1.10v up to say 1.20v or 1.25-3 volts and that may help you get the cpu/nb voltage lower and still be stable at higher northbridge clocks. Doing so may help you reduce temps since the memory controller is in the same die as the cpu...increasing the cpu/nb voltage will increase cpu temps as well.

Hope that quick tidbit helps. 

I do agree though that getting anything in the 4Ghz and up range is almost impossible to get stable with OCCT or anything like that without some super cooling. Even if you're not temperature limited it just seems like a wall that shall not be passed.

Hopefully you're the one on the other side of the wall! 

It's still entirely possible just very hard.

Kei


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2010)

This is what I use 24/7. 4ghz isn't worth the voltage/performance as there is very little difference for what I do. 

One key to a good performing system is having your Memory Read bandwith match your L3 Cache Read bandwith.  When this is out of whack be it AMD or Intel, this is when people complain about stuttering while playing games. With AMD systems, setting the correct north bridge frequency is the key. If the north bridge frequency is too high (which results in higher L3 cache bandwith) over that of what your RAM can keep up with in read bandwith, problems (stuttering in games for example) can occur. If the north bridge frequency is too low, bottlenecking occurs. So! The formula for setting the minimun north bridge frequency is (using 1600mhz DDR3 for example):

You want the north bridge frequency to be three times that of what you are running your ram at and more equals a performance gain to an extent. (RAM ~ 800x800 = 1600mhz) North bridge three times that of the RAM ~ 800x800x800 = 2400Mhz










Stock settings 4ghz below. 250 fsb, 1.438v


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> For me I find raising the HT up to 2100MHz while raising the NB up stabilizes the clocks.... *My cpu hates anything over 1.50v and Chew says He doesn't know a Phenom that will boot at 1.60v Period!*



I 100% agree, as soon as you approach the 1.50v mark regardless of temps it seems these processors almost REFUSE to run. Going over the 1.50v mark has never really helped me to be stable at a super high clock...if anything it makes it far less stable.

On my board right now I can boot and run 4Ghz @ 1.440v....but if I turn the voltage up to 1.50+ it will barely (if at all) make it to or past the welcome screen. On any board I've used so far whenever I start to run into instablity as super high clocks I've found things to run better if I knock the voltage downward instead of upward. 4.1Ghz @ 1.56v was totally unstable on my last motherboard....but knock the voltage down to 1.53v and it would bench no problem...knock it down to 1.50v and it would still run...take it back up to 1.56v and you're lucky to get the welcome screen.

Kei


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> For me I find raising the HT up to 2100MHz while raising the NB up stabilizes the clocks.... My cpu hates anything over 1.50v and Chew says He doesn't know a Phenom that will boot at 1.60v Period!
> 
> Paul! what ram you running?



Crucial Micron D9KPT's. It looks like I'm going to be 25 minutes OCCT stable at 4.0ghz. That's it for me tonight. Tomorrow I'll play around a bit more as I remember how to tweak these chips. Thanks for giving my memory a nudge.


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

Well said erocker and I totally agree. 

*@ Paulieg*, these processors have so far proven to be very significantly more stable if you mix the bus speed and multipliers instead of just relying on multiplier alone regardless of the ability to do so.

Turn your bus speed up to say 250 - 260Mhz and put the cpu multiplier back to 16x. That will give you a cpu speed range of 4.0-4.16Ghz and I'm willing to bet much more stablity.

Running multiplier alone I can't really get 4Ghz stable for very long at all, but if I use 250*16 I can run 4Ghz all day long on 1.440v. I'm not alone in this either...give it a go and I believe you'll find it more stable no contest.

Make 100% sure that you keep an eye on the rest of the system multipliers of course. To get everything back to roughly stock levels change the Northbridge to 8x, HT Link 8x, and ram to the 1333 divider which will give you...

4.0-4.1Ghz cpu
2Ghz Northbridge
2Ghz HT Link (go no higher than this and dropping to 1600-1800 won't hurt at all if you have to)
1666Mhz ram

Kei

*Edit:* Also instead of wasting lots of time hoping for OCCT or LinX stablity you can do a quicker test with wPrime. Just run the 1024M test which will still take a good amount of time, and give you an idea if you're stable at all or not. The 32M test is much too quick and is more like a benchmark, the 1024M test takes MUCH MUCH longer and uses the same 100% cpu. It's what I use when I'm not in the mood to waste 4-6 hours using LinX,OCCT, AOD, Everest, etc.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2010)

id say up the multi by 1 and the Clock by .1-.5GHz


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah what amazes me the most about that case is th attention to detail.  The hot swappable bay, it brings the connectors and a cover for when verything is covered up.  The cable management on it is just out of this world. .
> 
> I will do some research now that thanks to you I have better insight on fans.  I really can't wait.  I'm ordering the case an H50 on the 29th!



soooo when you gonna buy it and show me da pics.... i want to see how you set it up.. i could use pointers on innards layout as i'm one of the only people i know with one, and the other 2 i saw here on tpu looked like crap inside


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> 1.3875 Cpu/Nb....I also have a fan blowing cold air onto the NB and SB +mem, It's cool bro, and David loosen up the timings a bit bro! try 7.7.7.16.30 1T at the next higher Ram Div with current fsb and cpu settings.



I really like the extra 2GB of RAM.  I'll get some RAM soon bro, it's ok for now.  I'll try ganged mode better though and see how it works for me.



Paulieg said:


> OK guys, these are some of my current settings:
> 
> Clock ratio: 20.5
> Northbridge:2000
> ...




I think the boys pretty much suggested everything possible.  Let us know how it goes.

One thing though, NB speed is where it is at my friend, day to night difference when you clock that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> soooo when you gonna buy it and show me day pics.... i want to see how you set it up.. i could use pointers on innards layout as i'm one of the only people i know with one, and the other 2 i saw here on tpu looked like crap inside



Bro as much as I think about it, I just did some math today with what I was going to do with my taxes and I think it's going to have to wait a bit.  I pretty much got my taxes all layed out and my issue with being broke has been that I can't save up money.  When I had the chance I didn't save up, and when I decided I was going to save up some money I was not able to because I needed the money I was going to save.

I'm going to use my taxes to pay off my only debt, pocket some cash to leave aside and get my important things out of the way.  Once I do that I'll try to purchase the case as soon as possible.  When taxes get here I'll see how things work out, if I got the spare cash I'll order the case.  I'll definitely keep you guys posted though.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 22, 2010)

it's by far one of the most badass cases i've ever had, and i've had at least 30 different cases in the last 5-6 years, and nothing i ever owned has ever come close to this case, the setup is just incredible.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> it's by far one of the most badass cases i've ever had, and i've had at least 30 different cases in the last 5-6 years, and nothing i ever owned has ever come close to this case, the setup is just incredible.



Just from pics and reviews I believe you.  Unfortunate that I have to hold off just a bit, but It's for the better.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 22, 2010)

it'll make you appreciate it all the more when you finally get it, thats for damn sure!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> it'll make you appreciate it all the more when you finally get it, thats for damn sure!!!



Soon my friend.  Hope is not lost completely for me to order it with my taxes.  Gotta get the cash first and see how things go and how much I got left.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2010)

currentlybacking up 2 gigs of data onto different locations from extra drives to externals ive borrowed to dvds etc as i get ready for the shift to Windows 7 after which i need to wait for a 965 to drop in my lap  anyway ill keep you guys posted on the tedious process


----------



## Kei (Jan 23, 2010)

Played around with my case fans tonight while thinking of what else I can do to change this case again. I ended up trying a few different setup ideas, and settled on (for the night  ) reversing the top 80mm fan so that it is now intake instead of exhaust.

Current fan setup...

80mm top fan IN
80mm side fan IN
120mm front fan IN
120mm rear fan OUT

I'm still 95% sure that I'll be swapping that top fan out for a 120mm fan in the extremely near future (aka maybe tomorrow). I'm not sure yet though on whether or not I'll end up taking that top 80mm top fan out and replacing it with two 120mm fans both blowing IN.

In order to do that I'd need to relocate the Blu-ray drive down a bay or two, but that's not really a big deal to me anyway. I already took out the dvd burner since it stopped reading discs sadly. When I put in another dvd burner it can always be mounted in the slot above/below the Blu-ray drive so that's not an issue. I have less than 0 need for three optical drives so I won't be losing anything there at all.

If I do the top fans the way I'm thinking, then I'll need to change out the rear fan to something more powerful, without using the unholy 110cfm Slipstream which I don't have a speed controller for...meaning it will make my ears bleed. 

The way the fans are setup right now, the system is SOOOOOO quiet in comparison to how it was before (with the 80mm top fan blowing OUT) which already wasn't that bad at all.

Temps are sweeter as well, I loaded up 3.8Ghz @ 1.392v and did a few 100% load tests with wPrime 1024M to see how it worked out. With the 80mm top IN and no 80mm side fan the cpu temps idled 24-25C varying, and load was 41C steady with a fairly slow rise from idle to max temp.

With the 80mm top IN and 80mm side IN the cpu temps idled at 25C super solid, and load temp was 40C absolutely hardcore solid as a rock steady with an almost sleep worthy slow rise from idle to max temp.

Both temps are better than when the 80mm top fan OUT was setup by a few degrees, and definitely by the rate at which temp would climb from idle to max. Before it wasn't a super spike in temps though it would get there fairly quickly, now especially with both 80's blowing in you could almost fall asleep waiting for the temps to hit max lol. 

Case temps are roughly 1-2 degrees cooler than before as well.

Overall a good day 

Kei <--- curious to see if the 120(s) will make a significant difference

*Edit:* forgot to mention that I may try one of those 80's or 120's on the bottom floor of the case as IN.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

Kei said:


> Played around with my case fans tonight while thinking of what else I can do to change this case again. I ended up trying a few different setup ideas, and settled on (for the night  ) reversing the top 80mm fan so that it is now intake instead of exhaust.
> 
> Current fan setup...
> 
> ...



Kei, you are the type of person that is happy as long as they are changing something around in their PC.  That's good, that's how we end up with such valuable info.   I thank you for that.  I've been wanting to play around with my case as well lately, but been too lazy.

BTW, I got rear ended today, sucks!  Just when things were looking better once again I'm doomed.  I'm getting used to this cycle already.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Kei, you are the type of person that is happy as long as they are changing something around in their PC.  That's good, that's how we end up with such valuable info.   I thank you for that.  I've been wanting to play around with my case as well lately, but been too lazy.
> 
> BTW, I got rear ended today, sucks!  Just when things were looking better once again I'm doomed.  I'm getting used to this cycle already.


haha wait till he gets his radiator! wanna see a messed up cookie!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 23, 2010)

i have a 120 92cmf fan blowing into the case and the rear exhaust is set to low.... I did however re-wire a 120mm blue led fan that replaces the 80mm fan sitting on the top of the gpu's blowing onto the SB-NB and Memory. The Nb @ 29..+ Is running 28c... sb is 26c and the memory is now cold to the touch! oh and the MB is running 22c... mabey It's time to open the window up again tonight to drop the heat down to 10c or lower. I love winter hehe


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 23, 2010)

The cool thing is that you open the window and the ambient temperature is very low at least it helps .. and here in Brazil that neither in the winter is very cold


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> haha wait till he gets his radiator! wanna see a messed up cookie!



When he gets his rad, holy crap!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2010)

there most back ups are finished and i ment 2 terabytes not 2 gigs anyway i should be installing Win7 some time early in the week afterwhich ill try a multiplier overclock and see if that will allow me 3600mhz stable with no NB overclock at all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> there most back ups are finished and i ment 2 terabytes not 2 gigs anyway i should be installing Win7 some time early in the week afterwhich ill try a multiplier overclock and see if that will allow me 3600mhz stable with no NB overclock at all



Backing up data, such a lenghty process, I hate it   Good luck when you try your next overclock bro


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2010)

yea im wondering if Win7 will allow me to boot at a higher multi then vista and if it does if it will allow me to play GTA IV without the same error only time will tell and yea backing up data is a bitch 2 terabytes is ALOT of stuff to back up let alone transfer back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea im wondering if Win7 will allow me to boot at a higher multi then vista and if it does if it will allow me to play GTA IV without the same error only time will tell and yea backing up data is a bitch 2 terabytes is ALOT of stuff to back up let alone transfer back



W7 has been very good for me man, hopefully it fixes your problem.  Yeah transferring back is another mission bro, f**k  LOL.  I have to do that very soon actually.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> there most back ups are finished and i ment 2 terabytes not 2 gigs anyway i should be installing Win7 some time early in the week afterwhich ill try a multiplier overclock and see if that will allow me 3600mhz stable with no NB overclock at all



Kewlies!
Are you loving Win7 yet?


Unrelated:
I found an interesting fact in the process of the OC mayhem..
When OCing using a higher FSB, the IBT throughput is less, than when the mutilplier is used.
For example: if I run the test with the CPU @ 4GHz (20x200), my test run (1920mbx5 logged runs) is _always below_ 56 seconds, with more than 42GFlops.
If I run the same test with a higher FSB (16x250), the results are _never below_ 56 seconds, with a max of about 41GFlops.

Can any of you guys confirm this?

*IBT=IntelBurnTest


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2010)

well my OC failed on vista and win 7 last time but that was multi and fsb on vista and only FSB on win 7 so im wondering if the multiplier OC will work or not i just didnt try it last time because i didnt want to tear my rig down just to pull the damn battery  anyway it was about time for an install anyway its been 3 months time to clean out the clutter 

and as far as Win7 goes i dislike it actually i love the speed boost i get the more responsive boot up etc but i absolutely detest the interface i prefer Vista's interface its more compact and works better for me


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 23, 2010)

Kei said:


> Played around with my case fans tonight while thinking of what else I can do to change this case again. I ended up trying a few different setup ideas, and settled on (for the night  ) reversing the top 80mm fan so that it is now intake instead of exhaust.
> 
> Current fan setup...
> 
> ...



Odd.
Heat rises, so the logical option would be to have all fans suck air in, with the top fans the only ones blowing air out..
If anything, a swag of fans at the bottom should be employed to suck air in, with any other fans high[er] up blowing air out.
Then again, physics was never my scene


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well my OC failed on vista and win 7 last time but that was multi and fsb on vista and only FSB on win 7 so im wondering if the multiplier OC will work or not i just didnt try it last time because i didnt want to tear my rig down just to pull the damn battery  anyway it was about time for an install anyway its been 3 months time to clean out the clutter
> 
> and as far as Win7 goes i dislike it actually i love the speed boost i get the more responsive boot up etc but i absolutely detest the interface i prefer Vista's interface its more compact and works better for me



That's just a matter of getting used to. You can customise it quite nicely 
I never liked the interface of win2k, but after I got used to XP, I never went back to Win2k.
In the end, it's a personal preference I guess


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2010)

well it was more how things are handled example IE is handled piss poor in win 7 i hate the button to click and view my tabs id rather see it in a bar at the bottom lol just easier to use that way but yea ill get use to it eventually


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i didnt want to tear my rig down just to pull the damn battery



You don't have to. Use a phillips head screwdriver to short those 2 pins on the board


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2010)

where are the 2 pins and 9/10 due to how gigabyte laid out my board there will be a graphics card blocking it lol


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well it was more how things are handled example IE is handled piss poor in win 7 i hate the button to click and view my tabs id rather see it in a bar at the bottom lol just easier to use that way but yea ill get use to it eventually



Shift+click to use it in the old manner.
Same with properties on the taskbar: hold shift+right-click to get properies up on the item in question


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2010)

well thats a good thing to know and with that im out gonna let my rig transfer 500gigs of data to a friends 1 terabyte usb external  gonna take forever so its a good time to load up a PS3 game to hold me over and JJ my god man i need to figure out how to speed up time   also i tried doing a dragon in 3d yea didnt work out so well so instead ill propable manipulate and pose a character for a desktop background instead namely find a real image cut the girl out replace it with the 3d one and see how good my image manipulation skills are i just need to reinstall Zbrush 3 so i can use the transpose tool to make it all work lol


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> where are the 2 pins and 9/10 due to how gigabyte laid out my board there will be a graphics card blocking it lol



There should be enough room to fit the screwdriver in






Just make sure you don't touch anything else that's conductive in there. Power=off of course


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2010)

hmm i MIGHT be able to hit those pins also i might not the top 5850 covers that area nearly 100% ill look into if i can short it to clear the cmoss thats alot better then tearing down my rig


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well thats a good thing to know and with that im out gonna let my rig transfer 500gigs of data to a friends 1 terabyte usb external  gonna take forever so its a good time to load up a PS3 game to hold me over and JJ my god man i need to figure out how to speed up time   also i tried doing a dragon in 3d yea didnt work out so well so instead ill propable manipulate and pose a character for a desktop background instead namely find a real image cut the girl out replace it with the 3d one and see how good my image manipulation skills are i just need to reinstall Zbrush 3 so i can use the transpose tool to make it all work lol



Be original my friend. It's the artist in you that needs to create it. Re-creating can certainly yield very decent results indeed, but are they truly original?


You have it in you, I know it.
Use the schwartz!


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm i MIGHT be able to hit those pins also i might not the top 5850 covers that area nearly 100% ill look into if i can short it to clear the cmoss thats alot better then tearing down my rig



Maybe attack it from a slight side-angle otherwise?
Not sure how it would go, as I have a hard time seeing your case from here


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2010)

well its so i can get a good hair reference and besides if i can get the lighting right and get her in there and maybe just maybe i can fool some ppl  eitherway its a work in progress but i can say most of the modeling and detailing is done ive been working predominately on textures

and lets just say in that pic above

the 5850s block access to everything  from the loooks of it the cmos clear pins are 100% covered by the gpu


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm i MIGHT be able to hit those pins also i might not the top 5850 covers that area nearly 100% ill look into if i can short it to clear the cmoss thats alot better then tearing down my rig



you can always use a piece of masking tape over it to prevent anything from happening


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well its so i can get a good hair reference and besides if i can get the lighting right and get her in there and maybe just maybe i can fool some ppl  eitherway its a work in progress but i can say most of the modeling and detailing is done ive been working predominately on textures
> 
> and lets just say in that pic above
> 
> the 5850s block access to everything  from the loooks of it the cmos clear pins are 100% covered by the gpu



Understood 

As for the pins.. crud :/
Are they really that close together?
Must be cramped. The layout looks deceivingly roomy..
Ah well.. was worth a shot


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2010)

well i think it can be done  piece of metal bend it to 90 degrees insert turn and pins should short out just need to find me a paper clip lol


----------



## Kei (Jan 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> where are the 2 pins and 9/10 due to how gigabyte laid out my board there will be a graphics card blocking it lol



The pins look like they're clear to get to without removing any cards. I do the samething on my board since my soundcard is blocking the battery. No need to remove the battery every time you want to clear cmos...if it doesn't clear then yea you need to remove the battery, but that's very rare it wouldn't clear.

Just touch a screw driver tip (with pc off of course lol) so that it's touching the two little pins I've circled next to the battery. Hold it there for say 10 seconds, and you're good to go. 

Kei


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 23, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> you can always use a piece of masking tape over it to prevent anything from happening



The prob is NOT being able to get to it..


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 23, 2010)

Kei said:


> The pins look like they're clear to get to without removing any cards. I do the samething on my board since my soundcard is blocking the battery. No need to remove the battery every time you want to clear cmos...if it doesn't clear then yea you need to remove the battery, but that's very rare it wouldn't clear.
> 
> Just touch a screw driver tip (with pc off of course lol) so that it's touching the two little pins I've circled next to the battery. Hold it there for say 10 seconds, and you're good to go.
> 
> Kei



I'm sure I said that?
LOL.. it's late, OK?
That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2010)

lol anyway ill worry about it later transfering 500gigs at 25Mb/s is tedious gonna load a game to pass the time


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol anyway ill worry about it later transfering 500gigs at 25Mb/s is tedious gonna load a game to pass the time



You're just impatient 

Have fun


----------



## Kei (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Kei, you are the type of person that is happy as long as they are changing something around in their PC.  That's good, that's how we end up with such valuable info.   I thank you for that.  I've been wanting to play around with my case as well lately, but been too lazy.
> 
> BTW, I got rear ended today, sucks!  Just when things were looking better once again I'm doomed.  I'm getting used to this cycle already.



lol, I can't help myself when my brain gets an idea in it's head of something that could even be a possible 1% more efficient with a current setup....I'm doomed to try it out. I have a very seriious engineering mind which gets dangerous at times lol. It's the same for cars too...which is kinda how I got into computers anyway. If it's too nasty/cold outside to work on a car.......hmmmm that's just about the time it's PERFECT to tweak on a computer lol. 

I'll just sit and stare....and stare.....and stare (rinse repeat for another hour or two lol) at something going over 50 different possiblities to make it just that tiny little bit more efficient than it was even if it doesn't gain anything for me in the large scheme. I've also been thinking (aka staring) about the side panel and how I might be able to widen the center portion a further 25mm so that I could put a panel of 120mm fans there.

I'll likely head to the hardware store today and walk about (or just stand there thoughts eating away at me) looking for what just might be able to get that done for me.

That's the biggest reason I haven't bought a new case....because at some point.....I'm gonna feel pretty guilty....when I spill it's guts all over the floor. 

Kei


(I assume no injuries during the accident...was it bad? I had that happen to me once before, though the fine chap totalled my less than 30 day old car....and had a fake name....fake insurance....etc. etc. etc.)


----------



## Kei (Jan 23, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> I'm sure I said that?
> LOL.. it's late, OK?
> That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol, I can't help myself when my brain gets an idea in it's head of something that could even be a possible 1% more efficient with a current setup....I'm doomed to try it out. I have a very seriious engineering mind which gets dangerous at times lol. It's the same for cars too...which is kinda how I got into computers anyway. If it's too nasty/cold outside to work on a car.......hmmmm that's just about the time it's PERFECT to tweak on a computer lol.
> 
> I'll just sit and stare....and stare.....and stare (rinse repeat for another hour or two lol) at something going over 50 different possiblities to make it just that tiny little bit more efficient than it was even if it doesn't gain anything for me in the large scheme. I've also been thinking (aka staring) about the side panel and how I might be able to widen the center portion a further 25mm so that I could put a panel of 120mm fans there.
> 
> ...


Yeah if you get a more expensive case, you wouldn't wanna mod that as much as it's more money on the line.  But knowing you you'd be succesful.  I get your point, you'll have more fun with this case and continue to improve it than getting a case that's already "great".

The accident wasn't that bad, it's got some damage but everything is ok.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kei said:


> The pins look like they're clear to get to without removing any cards. I do the samething on my board since my soundcard is blocking the battery. No need to remove the battery every time you want to clear cmos...if it doesn't clear then yea you need to remove the battery, but that's very rare it wouldn't clear.
> 
> Just touch a screw driver tip (with pc off of course lol) so that it's touching the two little pins I've circled next to the battery. Hold it there for say 10 seconds, and you're good to go.
> 
> Kei



one thing i always did to kinda rig the clr cmos feature was take a 3 pin fan commector and plug it into the clr rts jumpers and the short out the pins at the end of the wire... i just leave the wire tucked in the case bottom somewhere i can reach it... i plan on however wiring up to a switch on the front panel somewhere... on my antec 1200 i wired it to the reset switch.. i'll be diong something similar with this case.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol, I can't help myself when my brain gets an idea in it's head of something that could even be a possible 1% more efficient with a current setup....I'm doomed to try it out. I have a very seriious engineering mind which gets dangerous at times lol. It's the same for cars too...which is kinda how I got into computers anyway. If it's too nasty/cold outside to work on a car.......hmmmm that's just about the time it's PERFECT to tweak on a computer lol.
> 
> I'll just sit and stare....and stare.....and stare (rinse repeat for another hour or two lol) at something going over 50 different possiblities to make it just that tiny little bit more efficient than it was even if it doesn't gain anything for me in the large scheme. I've also been thinking (aka staring) about the side panel and how I might be able to widen the center portion a further 25mm so that I could put a panel of 120mm fans there.
> 
> ...




man you and i think the same way... i thought for 5 days about how i was gonna set up the water cooling and then when i did, i changed it a day later and addded new parts.. doing that again today i believe, came up with an idea for where to mount my resevoir to make it les cluttered lol.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2010)

Just because I'm a bit rusty with AMD stuff.... Should I run my DDR3 at 1T or 2T on AM3 boards?



Chicken Patty said:


> Kei, you are the type of person that is happy as long as they are changing something around in their PC.  That's good, that's how we end up with such valuable info.   I thank you for that.  I've been wanting to play around with my case as well lately, but been too lazy.
> 
> BTW, I got rear ended today, sucks!  Just when things were looking better once again I'm doomed.  I'm getting used to this cycle already.


Sorry to hear that man. At least you shouldn't have to pay for the damage since you were rear ended.


----------



## Kei (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah if you get a more expensive case, you wouldn't wanna mod that as much as it's more money on the line.  But knowing you you'd be succesful.  I get your point, you'll have more fun with this case and continue to improve it than getting a case that's already "great".
> 
> The accident wasn't that bad, it's got some damage but everything is ok.



lol, I said I'd momentarily feel bad about spilling the new cases guts......that doesn't mean I won't happily cut swiss cheese holes into a $300 case. 

I would however feel bad for about 15 minutes...then the sound of a dremel/drill/etc. would totally drown that out and I'd be happy again. 

I love taking great things and making them greater, nothing really comes out 'perfect' since it has to appeal to a rather huge audience so I usually mod my stuff for my own specific purposes...unless I plan on selling it very quickly and only want to play with it for a while so I don't do anything permanent unless it will add to the value (mosfet cooler for the 770T for instance)

I do think it's more fun though to buy something that's FAR from perfect, and begin to fashion it to the way that you want it to be. You have much more fun, and learn FAR FAR FAR more about how things work/don't work.

Glad to hear the accident wasn't too bad. 

I'm gonna have to wait a bit to work on the case some more today, just got a call from a friend having some computer issues so I gotta drive out and fix it.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 23, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Just because I'm a bit rusty with AMD stuff.... Should I run my DDR3 at 1T or 2T on AM3 boards?



1T unless you're looking for super uber ridiculous nosebleed speeds.....which I haven't found yet anyway. I can happily run 1T cas8 all the way up to just shy 1900Mhz which is where my boards tops out no matter how I set the timings or voltage.

1T is easy, the big thing you'll need to look out for is using super tight timings. If you have ram that can do 1600Mhz cas7 it's 90% likely that you WON'T be able to use the 1600 divider in the bios to do so. You'd have to drop down to the 1333 divider and then clock up the bus speed to reach 1600 cas7. Some boards will do okay with cas7 1600 and cas6 1333, but so far I've not found one that will do it on the native dividers.

If you're looking for extremely tight timings you may need to drop down to the 1066 divider, and just clock the bus speed to reach them. Using the stock 1600 divider I can only get cas8 regardless of voltage or slot configuration....using the 1300 divider I can get 1600Mhz cas7 no problem....using the 1066 divider I can get 1600Mhz cas6 no problem. All of them are at the same voltage, it's just a compatability issue since DDR3 is still relatively new to AMD platforms.

If you're looking for 'normal' timings however you're fine to stick with your same divider and go from there. When running 1866Mhz cas8 I'm still able to use the normal 1600 divider because I haven't went tighter than cas8.

Okay I'm gonna stop talking now, I'm sure you get what I'm saying anyway lol. 

Kei


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2010)

Kei said:


> 1T unless you're looking for super uber ridiculous nosebleed speeds.....which I haven't found yet anyway. I can happily run 1T cas8 all the way up to just shy 1900Mhz which is where my boards tops out no matter how I set the timings or voltage.
> 
> 1T is easy, the big thing you'll need to look out for is using super tight timings. If you have ram that can do 1600Mhz cas7 it's 90% likely that you WON'T be able to use the 1600 divider in the bios to do so. You'd have to drop down to the 1333 divider and then clock up the bus speed to reach 1600 cas7. Some boards will do okay with cas7 1600 and cas6 1333, but so far I've not found one that will do it on the native dividers.
> 
> ...



These sticks have D9KPT chips, so they clock pretty well. I'm testing right now at 1600 8-8-8-24 1T. I know they will be somewhat limited since I'm running 8GB (2GBx4)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Just because I'm a bit rusty with AMD stuff.... Should I run my DDR3 at 1T or 2T on AM3 boards?
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that man. At least you shouldn't have to pay for the damage since you were rear ended.



No but the paint is going to look akward with just the rear painted.  Therefore I will probably have to work something out to paint the rest of the car.



Kei said:


> lol, I said I'd momentarily feel bad about spilling the new cases guts......that doesn't mean I won't happily cut swiss cheese holes into a $300 case.
> 
> I would however feel bad for about 15 minutes...then the sound of a dremel/drill/etc. would totally drown that out and I'd be happy again.
> 
> ...



I've been meaning to get a cheap case and mod the shit out of it.  I just need a dremel and some tin snips at most.  I have it here actually, I have a cheap case to mod I just can't seem to get my priorties out of the way so I can focus on it.  Shit keeps getting in my way.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No but the paint is going to look akward with just the rear painted.  Therefore I will probably have to work something out to paint the rest of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to get a cheap case and mod the shit out of it.  I just need a dremel and some tin snips at most.  I have it here actually, I have a cheap case to mod I just can't seem to get my priorties out of the way so I can focus on it.  Shit keeps getting in my way.



I don't know man. They are getting pretty good at blending. I got rear ended a couple of years ago in my old Jetta Turbo. I swear I couldn't tell they painted it when I got it back.


----------



## Kei (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been thinking about buying another cheap case too just to start from scratch with a more open base to begin with. I really REALLY like that Lancool K62, but it's just too 'perfect' to start with for a mod...I'd end up doing almost nothing on it which would make my mind like sad pandas. 

I may take a look at CompUSA or a local mom and pop style shop just to see what they have that's fairly plain yet not hideous.

Paulie (if I may call you that) I'll keep checking throughout the day on my phone to see how things are going if you're posting them. If you run into any snags hopefully I can help. Once you get up super high you may need to add a tick or two of voltage to the northbridge. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I don't know man. They are getting pretty good at blending. I got rear ended a couple of years ago in my old Jetta Turbo. I swear I couldn't tell they painted it when I got it back.



It's that the rest of the car in some spots has like black spots that are already dug into the paint, it's just going to be very obvious.  I'll see.  Body shop quotes dealer prices, I'll see if maybe I can save the dude a few bucks and find the bumper and stuff cheaper and the money I saved him I can put it towards painting the rest of the car.  Then I can just put the rest out of my pocket you know.


----------



## Master}{ (Jan 24, 2010)

Any news on the new AM3 6 Core Phenoms, i know there in production, but i have yet to hear appx release dates or much of any info about them.

Me Want


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 24, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> These sticks have D9KPT chips, so they clock pretty well. I'm testing right now at 1600 8-8-8-24 1T. I know they will be somewhat limited since I'm running 8GB (2GBx4)



The limitation would be in the mobo more than the CPU.
Even Corsair recommends going 8GB over less.
16GB, however, may be a different story altogether..

Kei's been pretty good at getting the limits of his mobo. It's good to learn from his endeavours, so we don't have to worry about frying our hardware


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 24, 2010)

Master}{ said:


> Any news on the new AM3 6 Core Phenoms, i know there in production, but i have yet to hear appx release dates or much of any info about them.
> 
> Me Want



According to wikipedia, Q2 this year


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 24, 2010)

aaah damn! i cant get ddr3-1433,on my ripjaws running 7-6-5-16-24 stable,tho 7-7-5-16-24 is rockstable!!
it takes subtimings like nothing, but cas latency cant be changed lower, or the rig wont post, and now i dont know, how i can stop the sticks from erroring in memtest. voltage doesnt help them


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> aaah damn! i cant get ddr3-1433,on my ripjaws running 7-6-5-16-24 stable,tho 7-7-*5-16*-24 is rockstable!!
> it takes subtimings like nothing, but cas latency cant be changed lower, or the rig wont post, and now i dont know, how i can stop the sticks from erroring in memtest. voltage doesnt help them



The 5-16 bit is where your problem is.
Try them slightly higher, eg. 6-19, or 7-19


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 24, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> The 5-16 bit is where your problem is.
> Try them slightly higher, eg. 6-19, or 7-19



i tied 7-6-6-20-30 and it refused to run error free.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i tied 7-6-6-20-30 and it refused to run error free.



That's still too tight I'd say.
For 'safety' sake, just try a little looser timings..
Maybe 7-7-7-19-24


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi all - I'm new to the forum and new to oc'ng. I've had this 940BE and M4A79d for about 10 months now and would to start to OC as best as possible. I've been doing quite some reading and would like your assistance to point out the errors of my ways. the mem sticks I'm running are G.skills DDR2 1066 timing 5-5-5-15 2.0v-2.1v

i took some screen shots, my core volts appears to show low in cpu-z. In less than a minute of running prime95 i got blue screens. dont believe my DRAM freq is correct, seems a bit low. 


cpu-z



Greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 24, 2010)

Thor2020 said:


> Hi all - I'm new to the forum and new to oc'ng. I've had this 940BE and M4A79d for about 10 months now and would to start to OC as best as possible. I've been doing quite some reading and would like your assistance to point out the errors of my ways. the mem sticks I'm running are G.skills DDR2 1066 timing 5-5-5-15 2.0v-2.1v
> 
> i took some screen shots, my core volts appears to show low in cpu-z. In less than a minute of running prime95 i got blue screens. dont believe my DRAM freq is correct, seems a bit low.
> 
> ...



It looks as though your CPU is running OK with those voltages according to HWmonitor, but I think your RAM has a timing issue.
You say it's 5-5-5-15, but the screen shots show 5-5-5-*13*
You may need to set that manually to 15, then run the test again & see how your stability is.
Don't forget that by OCing the FSB, you're also OCing the RAM speed. By doing so, those timings might be too tight, causing errors.

That said, the blue screen usually indicates a voltage that's too low though..
Hmm..
Try the RAM timings first 

EDIT: welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks for reply.. and you're correct it is at 13 at the moment. didn't to confuse anyone.. the timing i mention above is what the mem sticks could be at stock speed I believe.. will post back after changing the RAM timing.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 24, 2010)

Thor2020 said:


> thanks for reply.. and you're correct it is at 13 at the moment. didn't to confuse anyone.. the timing i mention above is what the mem sticks could be at stock speed I believe.. will post back after changing the RAM timing.



I figured that's what you meant, which is why I suggest you change it manually in the BIOS. This way it _has to_ use that setting 
Good luck!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 24, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> That's still too tight I'd say.
> For 'safety' sake, just try a little looser timings..
> Maybe 7-7-7-19-24


thats pointless i believe, if i already have 7-7-5-16-24 rockstable...
i know thats tight, but this memory i have seems VERY capable, and i cant understand it refuses me 7-6-6... it could do 7-7-7-20-30 on 1600 easily, and still had enough room. its just difficult to use it with this buggy AMD IMC... i need moar suggestions, what my be responsible for this... shall i try another,lower divider? currently i use the 1333 divider


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thats pointless i believe, if i already have 7-7-5-16-24 rockstable...
> i know thats tight, but this memory i have seems VERY capable, and i cant understand it refuses me 7-6-6... it could do 7-7-7-20-30 on 1600 easily, and still had enough room. its just difficult to use it with this buggy AMD IMC... i need moar suggestions, what my be responsible for this... shall i try another,lower divider? currently i use the 1333 divider



OK.. I'm misunderstanding you then.. sorry mate 
At what timings/speed are you getting the errors?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 24, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> OK.. I'm misunderstanding you then.. sorry mate
> At what timings/speed are you getting the errors?



i can lower nearly all subtimings to 4, its also nearly impossible to go too low, it doesnt matter, memtest stil runs thru errorless... it also netted me a nice amount of speeds. yet alone that fact tells me, my ram has room for big improvements. i also dont really volted much past stock, because higher volts never netted me higher stability somehow...
if i try to test for cl6 on the 1333 divider, i cant even get it to boot. with 7-6-6-20-30 i can bench PI, but memtest will throw errors after 3%
6-9-9-20-30 failed at boot again... i suspect its the divider?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 24, 2010)

do as kei has suggested overclock via FSB using a lower divider to obtain better ram timings and speeds


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i can lower nearly all subtimings to 4, its also nearly impossible to go too low, it doesnt matter, memtest stil runs thru errorless... it also netted me a nice amount of speeds. yet alone that fact tells me, my ram has room for big improvements. i also dont really volted much past stock, because higher volts never netted me higher stability somehow...
> if i try to test for cl6 on the 1333 divider, i cant even get it to boot. with 7-6-6-20-30 i can bench PI, but memtest will throw errors after 3%
> 6-9-9-20-30 failed at boot again... i suspect its the divider?



Looks like it pretty much has to be the divider..
From what I've sen so far, you've been pretty thorough in testing..
How many changes to the line-up do you make between tests?
As in.. if 7-7-5-20-30 is fine, is your next step 7-6-5-20-30, or is it 7-7-5-16-30 etc.
?


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 24, 2010)

I figured that's what you meant, which is why I suggest you change it manually in the BIOS. This way it _has to_ use that setting 
Good luck![/QUOTE]

I've made some changes and i believe i'm begining to understand how the FSB can affect the timing, this is what I've done so far, it appears it has losen the timing a bit.. 

One thing I dont understand why is the cpu volt on cpu-z showing so low.. I thought I had set it to 1.45 .. i see how it does with a prime95 test.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=972251

*EDIT:*  within 20 secs of starting prime95 test system reboots


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

Thor2020 said:


> I figured that's what you meant, which is why I suggest you change it manually in the BIOS. This way it _has to_ use that setting
> Good luck!



I've made some changes and i believe i'm begining to understand how the FSB can affect the timing, this is what I've done so far, it appears it has losen the timing a bit.. 

One thing I dont understand why is the cpu volt on cpu-z showing so low.. I thought I had set it to 1.45 .. i see how it does with a prime95 test.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=972251

*EDIT:*  within 20 secs of starting prime95 test system reboots[/QUOTE]

Keep us posted if it passed now. Your RAM seems to be set looser than what the SPD says.  So RAM will not be an issue here unless they were to be bad or anything, but sure that's not the case.

Let's see how Prime 95 does and we go from there.  Good luck and welcome to TPU.


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok.. I'm a little lost.. but i am a quick learner.. I opened AMD overdrive

noticed some strange results with MHz.. could someone please explain this to me.. 

Even with the lose timing, did not pass PRIME95 test again. 

I'm able to play MW2 though lol.. 

thank you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 24, 2010)

if im not mistaken there is a tolerance level the CPU can handle and not everything is perfect so it will fluctuate a little- even my CPU fluctuates but never drops past 2.20GHz, but its obvious that core 2 appears to the the weakest core, if possible id adjust the others to match the slowest core for best performance, id continue monitoring that for idle use, normal use and then gaming use meaning having the game running windowed so you can see the program.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

Thor2020 said:


> Ok.. I'm a little lost.. but i am a quick learner.. I opened AMD overdrive
> 
> noticed some strange results with MHz.. could someone please explain this to me..
> 
> ...





eidairaman1 said:


> if im not mistaken there is a tolerance level the CPU can handle and not everything is perfect so it will fluctuate a little- even my CPU fluctuates but never drops past 2.20GHz, but its obvious that core 2 appears to the the weakest core, if possible id adjust the others to match the slowest core for best performance, id continue monitoring that for idle use, normal use and then gaming use meaning having the game running windowed so you can see the program.



If you noticed in your multiplier you are running a 200 bus speed with a 18x multiplier that equals to 3.6 GHz.  Overdrive is just getting the wrong reading.  You can try giving your CPU a little bit more of vcore and see if it passes Prime 95.


----------



## Kei (Jan 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you noticed in your multiplier you are running a 200 bus speed with a 18x multiplier that equals to 3.6 GHz.  Overdrive is just getting the wrong reading.  You can try giving your CPU a little bit more of vcore and see if it passes Prime 95.



Before doing that I would set the cpu back to stock, and run the ram at whatever speed you're trying to achieve then run Memtest on it.

We already know the average range of that cpu, but we know nothing about his ram setup at all. We also don't know what it would take to get 3.4Ghz stable (he never did pass that), so going to 3.6Ghz isn't really gonna tell us much. 

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> do as kei has suggested overclock via FSB using a lower divider to obtain better ram timings and speeds



this is definetly the way to go... but my board refuses me more than 240 stable.... its kinda a tricked out situation




jjFarking said:


> Looks like it pretty much has to be the divider..
> From what I've sen so far, you've been pretty thorough in testing..
> How many changes to the line-up do you make between tests?
> As in.. if 7-7-5-20-30 is fine, is your next step 7-6-5-20-30, or is it 7-7-5-16-30 etc.
> ?


if 7-7-5-20-30 is fine, my next step is 7-6-5-20-30, i prefer to do small steps when the main OC is worked out


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 24, 2010)

Kei i will be doing that as well.. 

here is a positive update some what.

I raised the FSB to 240 and lower the multiplier to 15 to get it to 3.6Mhz. set the cpu voltage to 1.5 and allowed me to set the DRAM timing tighter. 

I was able to run PRIME95 for 15 minutes with no problem. I did however notice the temp starting to get to 52 degrees. 

These are G.SKills I'm using.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=972508


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 24, 2010)

you can drop the voltage down to 1.425-1.45 1.5volts is way to high for that speed friend ive the Same CPU you do and 240FSB  1.425 volts to the cpu got it stable no issues even managed to get 2400mhz NB with a few voltage adjustments and i suggest using LinX much quicker to find system stability usually it seems in my travels if theres an error to be found it will be found either at LinX pass 2 pass 9 or pass 12 so do a 15 run LinX stress test at max ram  to be sure

but again 1.425 volts for FSB 240 15x multi


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you can drop the voltage down to 1.425-1.45 1.5volts is way to high for that speed friend ive the Same CPU you do and 240FSB  1.425 volts to the cpu got it stable no issues even managed to get 2400mhz NB with a few voltage adjustments and i suggest using LinX much quicker to find system stability usually it seems in my travels if theres an error to be found it will be found either at LinX pass 2 pass 9 or pass 12 so do a 15 run LinX stress test at max ram  to be sure
> 
> but again 1.425 volts for FSB 240 15x multi



Thanks for the feedback and I shall report back soon w/ LinX test results. To get the NB to 2400mhz what kind of few voltage adjustment would be needed and where?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 24, 2010)

i bumped the NB - CPU from stock 1.2 to 1.3 only way mine would stay stable it takes alot of tweaking get the CPU rock stable then work on the NB make sure to keep the HT link as close to stock as you can


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 24, 2010)

Not sure if I ran the LinX test correctly, should i run it based on the total memory which is 8gb? 

changed the NB to 2400Mhz current NB voltage is set to 1.2 based on AMDoverride

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=972602


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 24, 2010)

see the ALL button next to the ram usage at the top click ALL and it will auto set to the highest amount currently avaible and it will stress test to the fullest


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 24, 2010)

First time i ran the LinX test after a minute i got blue screen. I raised the cpu to 1.45 and NB to 1.26

Please advise. 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=972683


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 24, 2010)

you need to keep tweaking the system remember to set the NB and HT multis down 1 from there default to give you breathing room its about finding balance it took me a LONG time to find it in my system keep working with the voltage try to stay under 1.3 volt NB 1.3volts CPU- NB and 1.5volts CPU it will take time but its neccesary if you want the top speed you can get with less heat  its all trial and error


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you need to keep tweaking the system remember to set the NB and HT multis down 1 from there default



Could you explain a little bit more this part.. perhaps provide an example?  Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

thor, I think we are getting a bit ahead of ourselves here.

To me the easiest way to find stability is set everything at their default clocks and then try raising the multiplier one notch at a time.  If prime or LinX fails then you can always then you can go back into the BIOS and raise CPU vcore slightly until it passes.  By doing it this way you are only overclocking the CPU and nothing else, not the RAM, not the NB.

This method to me works great because you overclock only one thing at a time and you know what to change when the stress test does not pass.  Once you get the CPU where you want it then you can go back and start doing the same with the NB or the RAM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

Guys, I've been bothered by my temps lately.  They are in the mid 50's and I'm only running 1.392v which is stock.  I know the rig crunches non stop but still.  I'm going to try and reseat the heatsink later using less TIM.  Any particular way you guys apply the TIM?  I just put some in the middle and spread it evenly across the surface.  I think I'm just using too much of it.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you can drop the voltage down to 1.425-1.45 1.5volts is way to high for that speed friend ive the Same CPU you do and 240FSB  1.425 volts to the cpu got it stable no issues even managed to get 2400mhz NB with a few voltage adjustments and i suggest using LinX much quicker to find system stability usually it seems in my travels if theres an error to be found it will be found either at LinX pass 2 pass 9 or pass 12 so do a 15 run LinX stress test at max ram  to be sure



 Remember every CPU is different. 2 identical CPUs' with the same steppings and everything will overclock differently. Batch number plays a big role in this as well.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 25, 2010)

depends on the TIM i use noctua NTH1  as its non conductive etc  i use 2 small dots between the heat pipes and i mean small dots they fill in he creases then i use the usual method of TIM + card to apply a ting layer over the top that way i get maximum coverage with no air pockets


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I've been bothered by my temps lately.  They are in the mid 50's and I'm only running 1.392v which is stock.  I know the rig crunches non stop but still.  I'm going to try and reseat the heatsink later using less TIM.  Any particular way you guys apply the TIM?  I just put some in the middle and spread it evenly across the surface.  I think I'm just using too much of it.



 For you, just a _small_ pea sized drop in the very center should be enough. 

 Watch this

How TIM spreads.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I've been bothered by my temps lately.  They are in the mid 50's and I'm only running 1.392v which is stock.  I know the rig crunches non stop but still.  I'm going to try and reseat the heatsink later using less TIM.  Any particular way you guys apply the TIM?  I just put some in the middle and spread it evenly across the surface.  I think I'm just using too much of it.



Are you running push/pull with your Mega? As far as TIM goes, I put a small 1/2 pea size amount in the middle, then 4 tiny dots closer to the corners of the heatspreader.


----------



## erocker (Jan 25, 2010)

I just cover the entire IHS with a thin layer of TIM and a very tiny dot in the middle. Never fails.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 25, 2010)

Obviously you guys haven't watched that video I linked to.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks like the pea method works best IMO.  

Paul, I am using just one pull fan.  I use one pull in order to accomodate my RAM cooler.  

Thanks for the vide omega


----------



## erocker (Jan 25, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> Obviously you guys haven't watched that video I linked to.



No, I'm going by what the instructions for my heatkiller says. That video is also useless for HDT coolers.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 25, 2010)

exactly  HDT is difference it wont spread that way do to the gaps


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> thor, I think we are getting a bit ahead of ourselves here.
> 
> To me the easiest way to find stability is set everything at their default clocks and then try raising the multiplier one notch at a time.  If prime or LinX fails then you can always then you can go back into the BIOS and raise CPU vcore slightly until it passes.  By doing it this way you are only overclocking the CPU and nothing else, not the RAM, not the NB.
> 
> This method to me works great because you overclock only one thing at a time and you know what to change when the stress test does not pass.  Once you get the CPU where you want it then you can go back and start doing the same with the NB or the RAM.



Thanks for the advise and will do that.. As you stated to start with increasing the multiplier first. If i understand correctly the concept once i maxmize cpu mhz w/ stable vcore, i can then start tweaking the RAM tighness through the FSB, then I can work on the NB and HT.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

Thor2020 said:


> Thanks for the advise and will do that.. As you stated to start with increasing the multiplier first. If i understand correctly the concept once i maxmize cpu mhz w/ stable vcore, i can then start tweaking the RAM tighness through the FSB, then I can work on the NB and HT.



Yeah, the key here is trying to do one thing at a time so you can know what is causing the instability if any.  The NB has it's own multiplier so you can raise that one by one and stress test after each increase just like you would do with the CPU, you get what I'm trying to say?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 25, 2010)

erocker said:


> No, I'm going by what the instructions for my heatkiller says. That video is also useless for HDT coolers.



Plus, the dot method only works on a mostly flat IHS. Both my 6400+ and my QX9650 have non-flat IHS's. The spreading method works best for me.

Not to mention, look how much tim they used in the spread method. The amount used has as much to do with it as the method used.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 25, 2010)

all i know is i hope i can come to a deal with theonedub on that 965 so i can try overclocking with a different CPU


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, the key here is trying to do one thing at a time so you can know what is causing the instability if any.  The NB has it's own multiplier so you can raise that one by one and stress test after each increase just like you would do with the CPU, you get what I'm trying to say?



Absolutely, one last question: i'm writing all of my default settings, speeds, multiplier and voltage so that I know where to start from. In cpu-z i'm thrown off my core voltage saying it's 1.152 but it's more like 1.38-1.39 cpuid hardware monitor.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

Thor2020 said:


> Absolutely, one last question: i'm writing all of my default settings, speeds, multiplier and voltage so that I know where to start from. In cpu-z i'm thrown off my core voltage saying it's 1.152 but it's more like 1.38-1.39 cpuid hardware monitor.



I believe the 940's default voltage is 1.336v give or take.  You can just set it at 1.35v to start if you want.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 25, 2010)

Most specs can be gleaned from AMD's website HERE.
Interestingly, regarding voltages, they simply specify the voltage ranges, not including the default voltage..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Most specs can be gleaned from AMD's website HERE.
> Interestingly, regarding voltages, they simply specify the voltage ranges, not including the default voltage..



That's why I told him to just start off a 1.35v.  Pretty close to default and not high at all.  Seems like a good starting point to me.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 25, 2010)

default voltage for the 940BE is 1.35volts  on both my asrock and gigabyte 790gx boards


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like the pea method works best IMO.
> 
> Paul, I am using just one pull fan.  I use one pull in order to accomodate my RAM cooler.
> 
> Thanks for the vide omega



 No problem. 



erocker said:


> No, I'm going by what the instructions for my heatkiller says. That video is also useless for HDT coolers.



 It's always best to follow manufacturers instructions (usually). 

 Regarding HDT coolers, it actually depends on the cooler. On a Xiggy S1283/DK the 2 line method on the HS works best. But on a Sunbeam Core Contact, the pea method still works best. 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> exactly  HDT is difference it wont spread that way do to the gaps


 Please see above with your crazy eyes 



Wile E said:


> Plus, the dot method only works on a mostly flat IHS. Both my 6400+ and my QX9650 have non-flat IHS's. The spreading method works best for me.
> 
> Not to mention, look how much tim they used in the spread method. The amount used has as much to do with it as the method used.



 If you're not using an HDT cooler the pea method usually works best. But the key is, you have to apply enough force to make it spread. This especially holds true for the thicker TIM's like ICD7, OCZ Freeze, AS5, etc. 

 I was part of the test bed for IC Diamond 7 at another forum and that was the most frequent problem when using it. I believe the guy from IC said that almost 80 lbs. of force is required to get it to spread when it's room temp. Putting in a cup of boiling hot water for 5 minutes helps it become more viscous. 

  Also, from my experience with AMD's, all of their IHS are concave.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 25, 2010)

well im not going to argue pea method i used when first setting up my system resulted in the Xigmatek posting WORSE temps then the stock cooler using my method i top at 50'c stock clocked in a room that hits 95'F +  so ill stick to my method as it works for what i need and im not using the typical thermal compounds other ppl use  i use Noctua NTH1 so i dont have to worry about force it spreads very easily and without issue


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well im not going to argue pea method i used when first setting up my system resulted in the Xigmatek posting WORSE temps then the stock cooler using my method i top at 50'c stock clocked in a room that hits 95'F +  so ill stick to my method as it works for what i need and im not using the typical thermal compounds other ppl use  i use Noctua NTH1 so i dont have to worry about force it spreads very easily and without issue



 I wholeheartedly agree about the Xigmateks. On my Dark Knight I use the 2 line method. Like this:






 I too tried the pea method with this cooler and it does not cool well. This method works the best.


----------



## erocker (Jan 25, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is stuff we all know about already.  With HDT's I like to rub in some TIM first in the cracks and do the 2 line method myself.  You are usually going to get different results for different coolers. IHS's can sometimes not be flat. Trail and error, whatever works best for me is the way I do it. I just wish we had nice TIM like MX-2 twenty years ago.

I do wish cooler manufacturers were more informative on how they would like you to apply TIM. That's why I mentioned the Heatkiller. Not only do they tell you exactly what they want you to do as far as applying TIM, they tell you to get the micrometer out to measure the screw in length for proper mounting!


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 25, 2010)

With my cooler, lapped Thermaltake Big Typhoon, and my lapped CPU I use the white pigeon poop paste because it's so thin.  Works better than every other TIM I've tried.

EDIT:





erocker said:


> I do wish cooler manufacturers were more informative on how they would like you to apply TIM. That's why I mentioned the Heatkiller. Not only do they tell you exactly what they want you to do as far as applying TIM, they tell you to get the micrometer out to measure the screw in length for proper mounting!



 Yeah, most manufacturers are pretty vague. I wish there was a better way of gauging how tight cooler need to be. Something like a torque spec (I'm a grease monkey BTW).


----------



## erocker (Jan 25, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> With my cooler, lapped Thermaltake Big Typhoon, and my lapped CPU I use the white pigeon poop paste because it's so thin.  Works better than every other TIM I've tried.



Lol, that's hillarious! When I first got into building computers I'd always call that stuff bird poop!


----------



## Kei (Jan 25, 2010)

lol, I use Artic Silver Ceramique with every build (much like bird poop lol)

I usually mount and remount whatever HSF I have a few times to see how the material work out before a 'final' mounting. 99.999999% of the time I just apply the material directly to the CPU itself and thin it out over the entire surface which has provided me the best results of all.

I don't use a lot of compound regardless of the HSF to avoid turning it into an insulator. I also pay VERY close attention to the flatness of both the CPU and HSF using a razor blade as well as how the paste contacts the two surfaces after applying normal mounting pressures.

Depending on the results of those two tests I decide whether or not I'm going to lap one or both of the surfaces. If it contacts on at least 50-70% then I'll run for a while, but think about lapping though not a top priority as long as the main concentration of that was in the center. If on the other hand much like my current setup (CM V8 + PII 955) there is only 25-40% then there is no question that I will be lapping both surfaces.

The contact area of these two components was FAR from optimal in my instance regardless of how the TIM was applied, so I had no choice but to lap both. After lapping they now offer a fantastic surface area to deal with cooling the processor. You get that nice suction from having no air voids as well since both surfaces are nice and flat. 

I'm a pretty big fan of lapping, just make sure you...

1) Don't care about warranty on both/either because the moment you start it's voided.

2) Take photos of the processor information (stepping, model number, etc.) for when you want to sell it...piece of mind goes a LONG way to a buyer. 

3) Don't freak out when you put the two together, then try to remove them after the first mounting and it's HARD to seperate the two of them due to the vacuum effect. Don't pull harder...you'll just rip the socket out of the board (bad), just take your time and if you have to apply a little heat. Best way is to use the machine for a few minutes, then shut down after it's warmed up, and you can remove it a bit easier.

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 25, 2010)

sadly i was unable to put up enough of a good offer for a 965  to the owner for at least considering it tho guess ill wait awhile longer and see how things change in the coming weeks


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 25, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol, I use Artic Silver Ceramique with every build (much like bird poop lol)
> 
> I usually mount and remount whatever HSF I have a few times to see how the material work out before a 'final' mounting. 99.999999% of the time I just apply the material directly to the CPU itself and thin it out over the entire surface which has provided me the best results of all.
> 
> ...



 I use a machinists straight edge (which is round) to measure it. If I can get a thin piece of paper to go under it then it needs to be lapped. Which IMO, is every CPU 

 Obviously not all of us have a machinists straight edge to measure the warp in the IHS; you can actually use a smooth pen to do the same.

 There's a few things to remember when doing it though. 

1. The pen MUST be smooth. Any irregularities like writing, even the stuff "painted" or printed on will make it inaccurate.

2. Roll the pen on a smooth surface to check for warp. If either end of the pen move up and down, you'll need a new one. 

3. The paper you should use should be as cheap as possible. Reason being is that it's thinner, typically .001-.003" thick. If you can't find any you can use one of your own hairs, which is .003".

4. Lay then pen across the IHS but DO NOT apply _ANY_ pressure. Even the slightest bit can cause the pen to bow, it is plastic after all. Your fingers are there just to keep it from moving. 

5. Then slide the paper underneath. You should measure the IHS in all of these angles |, \, -, / .
 A machinists straight edge is pretty much the same thing as the pen except it's metal. 

 At any rate, if the paper slides underneath unobstructed, IMO, it should be lapped. 

 And one more awesome thing about lapping, it exposes the copper which has much better heat transference properties than that coating they put on the IHS's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

I seem to be getting much better temps now. I used the Pea method but not only that, I used less.  I came from the world of i7 where the IHS is bigger and you need to use slightly more TIM.  I guess I still had not let go of that concept when applying it on my PH II.  Temps have dropped about 5ºc just by doing that. 

I'll try the spread method as that is what Prolimatech recommends anyways.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I seem to be getting much better temps now. I used the Pea method but not only that, I used less.  I came from the world of i7 where the IHS is bigger and you need to use slightly more TIM.  I guess I still had not let go of that concept when applying it on my PH II.  Temps have dropped about 5ºc just by doing that.
> 
> I'll try the spread method as that is what Prolimatech recommends anyways.  I'll keep you guys posted.



How do you get the i7 .. did you see much difference between him and the 965 and you are happier


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> How do you get the i7 .. did you see much difference between him and the 965 and you are happier



Bro the Phenom II feels quicker  than the i7 but the i7 was awesome for benching.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro the Phenom II feels quicker  than the i7 but the i7 was awesome for benching.



 Really? What was the specs of your i7 rig?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro the Phenom II feels quicker  than the i7 but the i7 was awesome for benching.



Benchmarks are good n all but i go for realworld performance, thats what made me switch from Intel to AMD back in the day.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 25, 2010)

I think for those who like benching will always go intel


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2010)

going from a 2.4 Pentium 4 to a 2.2 athlon xp was night and day, the AXP was overall quicker.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 26, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> going from a 2.4 Pentium 4 to a 2.2 athlon xp was night and day, the AXP was overall quicker.



That was a years .. now things have changed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> Really? What was the specs of your i7 rig?



same as my specs on the left but with a i7 and a EVGA 3x sli board.



eidairaman1 said:


> Benchmarks are good n all but i go for realworld performance, thats what made me switch from Intel to AMD back in the day.



True that.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 26, 2010)

hmm got luck earned a bit more money gonna send theonedub 1 last ditch offer for a Phenom II 965 i probably should make the offer but i just cant stand my 940BE anymore i think its my motherboard and ram causing the errors and limiting my stable overclock ie pass LinX at 3600cpu 2400nb multiple times yet cant play a game so i know the chip has OC room up the wazoo if the times taken to balance it and get it there anyway hopefully i can come up with something to get the 965   i refuse to call it quits haha


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2010)

benchmark vs real world perf, sort of like Driving a vehicle actually vs what its rating is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> benchmark vs real world perf, sort of like Driving a vehicle actually vs what its rating is.



Not bashing the i7, I loved it.  Realword performance is unreal as well, but the AMD just feels snappier.  I don't know why but I love it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 26, 2010)

well i wonder is it possible for a person to hibernate for 5 weeks?? anybody know ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i wonder is it possible for a person to hibernate for 5 weeks?? anybody know ?



I personally don't think so, but knowing you.  You probably can.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 26, 2010)

well i cant wait .... and 5 weeks is a long wait when your impatient ive got about as much patience as a mouse watching the cheese on a mouse trap he knows he shouldnt that he should be patient let another mouse get killed and he can take the cheese sadly i cant wait so id go for the proverbial cheese anyway  and kersplat thus why i want to hibernate that way nothing bad happens


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i cant wait .... and 5 weeks is a long wait when your impatient ive got about as much patience as a mouse watching the cheese on a mouse trap he knows he shouldnt that he should be patient let another mouse get killed and he can take the cheese sadly i cant wait so id go for the proverbial cheese anyway  and kersplat thus why i want to hibernate that way nothing bad happens



Why do you want to hibernate again?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 26, 2010)

Think of all the food & toilet paper you'll save whilst hibernating!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Think of all the food & toilet paper you'll save whilst hibernating!



he'll then have money saved up to buy the AM3 setup he wants so bad.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 26, 2010)

its a secret CP 

and not only toilet paper and food imagine the awesome dreams id be hibernating dreaming all kinds of crazy stuff and id save some trees a cow or 2 lol


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 26, 2010)

I knew you'd see that too


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 26, 2010)

id dream i was a millionair with a suit made of money and id be like hugh hefner man have the women chase me around trying to take each $100 bill used to make my suit till its time for the real fun to begin  oh yea dreams rule the only time a poor broke 21 year old can be a rich young hugh hefner and get away with it 

besides when you have money who can say no to a face 


<---- like that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its a secret CP
> 
> and not only toilet paper and food imagine the awesome dreams id be hibernating dreaming all kinds of crazy stuff and id save some trees a cow or 2 lol



Make sure you have some spare bed covers for when you wake up


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2010)

Question guys. Will the 6 core Thuban work on 790FX chipsets with a bios update, or is it 890 only?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 26, 2010)

Thuban SHOULD work on AM2+ / AM3 so my guess is it should work just fine since its just another Opty turned Phenom II


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2010)

only thing i doubt that the 6core will run on is less than the 770


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 26, 2010)

possibly far as i know its all about bios size the original reason that older AM2 boards couldnt use Phenom or Phenom IIs was due to the size of bios  so as long as the bios size is large enough any AM2+ with a proper bios update and any AM3 board should have Thuban as a drop in upgrade


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

based on AMD"s very friendly upgrade path, I'd say it would work.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 26, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Benchmarks are good n all but i go for realworld performance, thats what made me switch from Intel to AMD back in the day.



 Same here, I had a 423 pin P4 2.0 with RDRAM (Dell) and realized in a great big hurry that it was too costly to upgrade. Did my research and it turned out AMD at the time (939 days) had a CPU that was 20x faster than intels. 



Chicken Patty said:


> same as my specs on the left but with a i7 and a EVGA 3x sli board.


 That's the board I'm planning on using. Already got the CPU, the RAM and PSU (Seasonic 850w) is on it's way. Got to wait a little while longer to get the board unfortunately. 


Chicken Patty said:


> Not bashing the i7, I loved it.  Realword performance is unreal as well, but the AMD just feels snappier.  I don't know why but I love it.



 You know, RAM timings play a huge role in how "snappy" a rig feels. I can my 720 "feel" really snappy or really sluggish just by changing 1 or 2 timings. So it's all relative.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> Same here, I had a 423 pin P4 2.0 with RDRAM (Dell) and realized in a great big hurry that it was too costly to upgrade. Did my research and it turned out AMD at the time (939 days) had a CPU that was 20x faster than intels.
> 
> 
> That's the board I'm planning on using. Already got the CPU, the RAM and PSU (Seasonic 850w) is on it's way. Got to wait a little while longer to get the board unfortunately.
> ...



My timings right now are tighter than when I had the i7, but even at the same timings it's still snappier.

That board is awesome.  I was able to hit over 223 BCLK, over 4.7 GHz.  I had a very good CPU, but the board helped a lot.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My timings right now are tighter than when I had the i7, but even at the same timings it's still snappier.
> 
> That board is awesome.  I was able to hit over 223 BCLK, over 4.7 GHz.  I had a very good CPU, but the board helped a lot.



 Yeah the timings seem to affect real world performance more on AMD's. How it affects the i7? That is yet for me to determine. 

 I spent a good few days getting my RAM to 1600 CAS7. I'm sure I'll do the same with the i7.  (unfortunately the RAM I'm going to be using is worse quality )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> Yeah the timings seem to affect real world performance more on AMD's. How it affects the i7? That is yet for me to determine.
> 
> I spent a good few days getting my RAM to 1600 CAS7. I'm sure I'll do the same with the i7.  (unfortunately the RAM I'm going to be using is worse quality )



the RAM i'm using clocks better with i7.  I don't know if it's a Intel thing, but it did.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> the RAM i'm using clocks better with i7.  I don't know if it's a Intel thing, but it did.



 What are you running it at? And what's it rated for?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i wonder is it possible for a person to hibernate for 5 weeks?? anybody know ?



just ask you doctor for a family pack flunitrazepam. but that will probably trigger an addiction.
naaah, a real hardware junk can throw off such irrelevancies!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> What are you running it at? And what's it rated for?



Currently


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Currently
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100125/Capture348.jpg



 Hmm..... You're on a C3, you should be able to get your RAM and NB higher. Do you have a voltage setting called CPU PHY or CPU VDDQ? If you do try raising that to 1.3 and go for higher clocks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just ask you doctor for a family pack flunitrazepam. but that will probably trigger an addiction.
> naaah, a real hardware junk can throw off such irrelevancies!



that is something that scared the shit out of me. I was with some friends that tried it. I won't touch it.

speaking of i7's my 920 should be here in the morning


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> Hmm..... You're on a C3, you should be able to get your RAM and NB higher. Do you have a voltage setting called CPU PHY or CPU VDDQ? If you do try raising that to 1.3 and go for higher clocks.



No I don't have that setting.  I have already tried everything possible to run this RAM higher and it is not stable.  Maybe it has degraded or maybe it's just not good with AMD.  I am running a tri channel kit meaning three sticks.  That might have an affect as it's running dual channel, but the last two slots only have one stick.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No I don't have that setting.  I have already tried everything possible to run this RAM higher and it is not stable.  Maybe it has degraded or maybe it's just not good with AMD.  I am running a tri channel kit meaning three sticks.  That might have an affect as it's running dual channel, but the last two slots only have one stick.



 Yeah you'd be better off pulling that third stick or getting one more to match. Running it unbalanced like will most definitely cause instability. 

 I only mentioned that because most C3's that I have seen overclocked by someone that took their time have all had the NB between 2800 and 3k and RAM easily past the 1600 mark.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 26, 2010)

There's no point setting the NB higher. Remember the rule-of-thumb that NB = 3x RAM speed.
So.. 1600MHz RAM benefits most from a NB @ 2400MHz / 1333MHz is fine at 2000MHz / etc.
Benefits come in raising the NB if you start OCing the FSB, but then you'd have to relax the RAM timings a bit of course.
As was pointed out a few pages ago, if you can get your RAM's read speed as close to, or equal to the L3 cache read speed, you're on a winner. Above or below at any significant level, yields less performance and may even decrease performance in things like games, even at higher settings.


EDIT:
erocker's post #7813


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> Yeah you'd be better off pulling that third stick or getting one more to match. Running it unbalanced like will most definitely cause instability.
> 
> I only mentioned that because most C3's that I have seen overclocked by someone that took their time have all had the NB between 2800 and 3k and RAM easily past the 1600 mark.



Yeah this RAM is just to have the rig running.  It's running at a conservative 3.8 GHz, feels really nice.  When I have some cash I'll get some nice RAM to go with it and then I can really say I'll tweak it.  In the meantime I'm screwed.



jjFarking said:


> There's no point setting the NB higher. Remember the rule-of-thumb that NB = 3x RAM speed.
> So.. 1600MHz RAM benefits most from a NB @ 2400MHz / 1333MHz is fine at 2000MHz / etc.
> Benefits come in raising the NB if you start OCing the FSB, but then you'd have to relax the RAM timings a bit of course.
> As was pointed out a few pages ago, if you can get your RAM's read speed as close to, or equal to the L3 cache read speed, you're on a winner. Above or below at any significant level, yields less performance and may even decrease performance in things like games, even at higher settings.



I missed that, interesting point.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 26, 2010)

He had a good way of describing exactly what I had come across as well.
In the old days, I just made sure I could get the various values as close as possible to a 1:1 ratio (RAM-CPU).
Of course, the speeds nowadays are just off the scale to use the same type of setup 
The analogy is the same though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> He had a good way of describing exactly what I had come across as well.
> In the old days, I just made sure I could get the various values as close as possible to a 1:1 ratio (RAM-CPU).
> Of course, the speeds nowadays are just off the scale to use the same type of setup
> The analogy is the same though.



Like I said, once I have some good RAM it's worth trying to tweak it and I'll give it a shot.  For now I'm happy the rig is running and so smoothly, even on a i7 install of windows


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 26, 2010)

What are you  getting?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> What are you  getting?



Either something Corsair or ripjaws/tridents.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice 
Are you going to go the whole OC way in choosing speed, or will you be happy with 1333/1600?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Nice
> Are you going to go the whole OC way in choosing speed, or will you be happy with 1333/1600?



I am going to AIM for 1600 and see if I can work it up from there.  But if the price is right I'll get some 1333 and overclock it.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 26, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> There's no point setting the NB higher. Remember the rule-of-thumb that NB = 3x RAM speed.
> So.. 1600MHz RAM benefits most from a NB @ 2400MHz / 1333MHz is fine at 2000MHz / etc.
> Benefits come in raising the NB if you start OCing the FSB, but then you'd have to relax the RAM timings a bit of course.
> As was pointed out a few pages ago, if you can get your RAM's read speed as close to, or equal to the L3 cache read speed, you're on a winner. Above or below at any significant level, yields less performance and may even decrease performance in things like games, even at higher settings.
> ...



 I can't say that I agree with you on that. I do agree that having the reference clock higher does help with overall read write copy times and transfer rates. But upping the NB regardless of what reference clock is set to will always benefit. 

 Now I'm going by my testing with my current setup, as I always ran that everest cache/mem benchmark. And there is always an improvement. Whether it be tighter timings, higher NB, higher RAM frequency, whatever, there is always an improvement. 

 Now how it "feels" at keyboard level is a whole 'nother story. Something that might be fast in the benchmark might actually "feel" slower than a lower setting. 



Chicken Patty said:


> Either something Corsair or ripjaws/tridents.



 You should also check out the Patriot Viper series, they use the same IC's as the Crucial Ballistix that the guys over @ XS have been getting some crazy frequencies/timings out of. BTW, the IC's are the Micron D9GTS's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> I can't say that I agree with you on that. I do agree that having the reference clock higher does help with overall read write copy times and transfer rates. But upping the NB regardless of what reference clock is set to will always benefit.
> 
> Now I'm going by my testing with my current setup, as I always ran that everest cache/mem benchmark. And there is always an improvement. Whether it be tighter timings, higher NB, higher RAM frequency, whatever, there is always an improvement.
> 
> ...



I'll check those out as well, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll check those out as well, thanks for the heads up.



 Be sure to look over at ZipZoomFly, I've gotten some awesome deals on some awesome RAM over there. The current kit I have I bought for ...... $50 where as everywhere else it was $90+. And today I just bought an OCZ trichannel kit (3x1GB) for $59. That was the cheapest 3 x 1GB kit anywhere online, and I spent about an hour looking. As a matter of fact it was $33 cheaper than newegg's cheapest kit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> Be sure to look over at ZipZoomFly, I've gotten some awesome deals on some awesome RAM over there. The current kit I have I bought for ...... $50 where as everywhere else it was $90+. And today I just bought an OCZ trichannel kit (3x1GB) for $59. That was the cheapest 3 x 1GB kit anywhere online, and I spent about an hour looking. As a matter of fact it was $33 cheaper than newegg's cheapest kit.



I'll head on over there shortly and see what deals I find.  Although I'm not ready yet, I'll still check them out to see how the prices are and stuff.  Thanks again!


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll head on over there shortly and see what deals I find.  Although I'm not ready yet, I'll still check them out to see how the prices are and stuff.  Thanks again!



 Not a problem .

 Good Luck.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> I can't say that I agree with you on that. I do agree that having the reference clock higher does help with overall read write copy times and transfer rates. But upping the NB regardless of what reference clock is set to will always benefit.
> 
> Now I'm going by my testing with my current setup, as I always ran that everest cache/mem benchmark. And there is always an improvement. Whether it be tighter timings, higher NB, higher RAM frequency, whatever, there is always an improvement.
> 
> Now how it "feels" at keyboard level is a whole 'nother story. Something that might be fast in the benchmark might actually "feel" slower than a lower setting.



I'd have to agree with erocker's statement, as I was wondering what caused those 'micro-stutters' in GTA IV. My observations concluded much the same as what erocker stated.
So, even if Everest shows an improvement, it isn't a true reflection on apps/games that actually use it. If your RAM has to wait for the L3, or vice versa, means little to nothing to the benchmark results that you see in Everest. It does, however, mean a world of difference for the very things you'd be increasing the speed for in the first place


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 26, 2010)

exactly which is why i noticed a 6fps increase in GTA IV before i got the dreaded PnP error  at that time my l3 and ram  were reletively close in there perfromance numbers


----------



## Kei (Jan 26, 2010)

There is absolutely a point when you're running too high or too low a northbridge speed in comparison to the system ram. Everest of course will indeed show gains on the various things, however actual usage will suffer if you're running too much or too little Northbridge.

There is a delicate balance that has to be maintained for optimal performance between the ram and memory controller/northbridge. erocker is right about the approximate speeds you need to run though you can get away with a variance of say +/- 150-200Mhz either way (which of course he already knows). I usually try to stay on the - side of things, because it appears to have less of a performance hit than if you go too high. Another benefit to staying on the - side of that limit is that it takes less voltage/heat so you're more stable that way as well. You definitely want to try to keep your Memory Read and L3 Read speed as close as possible for optimal performance. To "make up" for that fictional loss in performance that you feel you'd gain clocking the Northbridge as high as you can get it, you should instead get the ram timings as tight as possible which will give you that speed right back. This time you won't have any issues though with the two components running out of sync. 

Depending on memory timings the motherboard will allow me to get away with, I usually run 1333Mhz ram cas6 with a 2200Mhz northbridge which seems to work out BRILLIANTLY quick with the stock 3.2Ghz processor speed. I'm still working on the 'perfect' speed for 1600Mhz ram as it's slightly harder to get the timings right depending on the board. The speed will end up being between 2200-2500Mhz depending on the timings I settle on. For a daily clock I don't really like to overclock anthing if it requires above minimal voltages (3.2Ghz @ 1.168v cpu/1.6v ram/1.075-1.100v cpu/nb) so that normall leaves the htt bus speed ouf of the question.

I'm hoping that I can find a balance similar to my last board (I REALLY miss the 1333 cas6 for daily clocks), but this new board great as it is doesn't like to run timings quite so tight without lowering the divider and clocking up the htt bus speed.

Oh well, I'll find something I'm happy with soon enough. 

Kei


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not totally sure I follow why your mobo is limiting your CAS latency?

Nitpick: HT=AMD's HyperTransport. HTT=Intel's Hyper Threading Technology.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 26, 2010)

Well how close should the reads be?

 Because mine are pretty dang close and I'm above my ideal by 200 MHz (2600). I can actually take the NB higher but at this speed is where I can run it overall the best.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> Well how close should the reads be?
> 
> Because mine are pretty dang close and I'm above my ideal by 200 MHz (2600). I can actually take the NB higher but at this speed is where I can run it overall the best.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32469&d=1264486277



Ideally, identical, or as close to it as you can. That said, however, it's not something that's completely set in concrete.
If your current settings are the best for your system, then that's exactly what you should run.
Your system's sweet-point, if you will


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 26, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Ideally, identical, or as close to it as you can. That said, however, it's not something that's completely set in concrete.
> If your current settings are the best for your system, then that's exactly what you should run.
> Your system's sweet-point, if you will



 I'm going to fiddle around with it some more when I get a little bit more time for stability testing. The thing that's bugging me about the board is that there aren't a lot of RAM dividers. 

 This makes getting everything just right a pain in the butt.


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> Well how close should the reads be?
> 
> Because mine are pretty dang close and I'm above my ideal by 200 MHz (2600). I can actually take the NB higher but at this speed is where I can run it overall the best.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32469&d=1264486277



There is no problems at all running a 2600mhz north bridge with 1600mhz ram. Perhaps one might run into some sort of problem at 3000mhz? The real concern is not having enough north bridge bandwith.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> I'm going to fiddle around with it some more when I get a little bit more time for stability testing. The thing that's bugging me about the board is that there aren't a lot of RAM dividers.
> 
> This makes getting everything just right a pain in the butt.



Not a pain. It's a challenge! 
Isn't that one of the reasons you're doing this?


----------



## Kei (Jan 26, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> I'm not totally sure I follow why your mobo is limiting your CAS latency?
> 
> Nitpick: HT=AMD's HyperTransport. HTT=Intel's Hyper Threading Technology.



LOL, I totally didn't even realize that I kept adding that extra 'T' not sure what I was thinking about at the time haha.

Now then, as I was saying my motherboard is not a fan of running super tight ram timings without having to clock the H*T* bus speed (lol). Not every board will have the same compatability with whatever ram you choose so you can be limited in what you can do (bios reasons basically).

I know my ram is capable of running timings much tighter than what this board is allowing me to do right now. Regardless of voltage I can't run cas6 1333Mhz without using a different ram divider to do so...yet it will allow me to run 1600Mhz cas6 if I lower the ram divider and clock the bus. On the previous motherboard I could run 1333Mhz 6-6-5 @ 1.50v through every stress test known to man, and it wouldn't even blink! On that board however I couldn't clock the ram quite as high as this one can so it's a trade off. I'd much rather have the super tight timings over the higher speed (don't need the extra bandwidth of 1800+ really). I've tried a bunch of different bios versions on this board, and no matter it won't let me run cas6 without lowering the divider even on 1333Mhz speed.

My northbridge clock and especially voltage are also limited on this board compared to the last. I was able to achieve supreme northbridge performance levels on that board (2.4Ghz @ stock 1.10v no problem...2.6Ghz would even run for a bit at that voltage!) as well, I can still get 2.8Ghz northbridge if I need it on this board, but it takes 1.30v to do it whereas the previous board only needed 1.26v (and would boot it at 1.20v whereas this won't even think about it under 1.27v). 3Ghz on the other board I could run @ 1.26v though it wasn't 100% totally stable, it was still doable...on this board anything under 1.40v and it won't even think about it....and it's still not stable then.

The motherboard and especially it's bios has a large influence on what you're going to be able to do with your ram and northbridge, just like it does with your processor. 

Kei


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 26, 2010)

Kei said:


> LOL, I totally didn't even realize that I kept adding that extra 'T' not sure what I was thinking about at the time haha.
> 
> Now then, as I was saying my motherboard is not a fan of running super tight ram timings without having to clock the H*T* bus speed (lol). Not every board will have the same compatability with whatever ram you choose so you can be limited in what you can do (bios reasons basically).
> 
> ...





I'm aware of the limitations mobos can have in regards to RAM, I just wasn't sure how much this would translate into the CAS settings of the proceedings.
Makes sense though.
Cheers mate


----------



## Kei (Jan 26, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> I'm aware of the limitations mobos can have in regards to RAM, I just wasn't sure how much this would translate into the CAS settings of the proceedings.
> Makes sense though.
> Cheers mate



This is the setting that I TOTALLY miss...it was blazingly quick and as smooth as butter!

Kei


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 26, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Not a pain. It's a challenge!
> Isn't that one of the reasons you're doing this?



 Well yes, but this is my first build since coming from 939 and using DFI boards which have LOTS of dividers. Bar-none the best 939 overclocking boards made, IMO. 



Kei said:


> LOL, I totally didn't even realize that I kept adding that extra 'T' not sure what I was thinking about at the time haha.
> 
> The motherboard and especially it's bios has a large influence on what you're going to be able to do with your ram and northbridge, just like it does with your processor.
> 
> Kei



 Technically it's called the reference clock. It's not called HT, HT reference clock, FSB, HT bus or any of those things, just simply reference clock. It's like the _base clock_ on the i series intel CPUs'. I researched this a while back.

 At any rate, you're absolutely right about the motherboard, that's why I _never_ skimp on my board. I'll get a slower/cheaper CPU before I get a mediocre board. 
   It's the same reason I lap most of my CPUs', because I don't want temps to be an issue. 45C under load after 16 hours of P95.


----------



## Kei (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> At any rate, you're absolutely right about the motherboard, that's why I _never_ skimp on my board. I'll get a slower/cheaper CPU before I get a mediocre board.



I'm ALLLLLLLLL about getting the right motherboad (basis of any system in my opinion), I was just in a tight situation which is how I ended up picking up this board. My ASUS M4A78T-E had some questionable things about it's voltage and temp readings (among other things) so I didn't want to risk sticking it out if the board was just going to die right after the 30 day return period. When I went to exchange the board they didn't have any more in stock so I would've been without my machine for another 2 weeks or so (after already being down prior to that board roughly 2 weeks)...I was not in the mood for that so I decided to give the Gigabyte MA770T a shot until I pick up the next board.

Thankfully besides a little quirk here and there, this board has been nothing but MIND BOGGLING in performance ability. It somehow is able to do at $80 what other boards of a much much higher price tag can claim, this board took me totally by surprise.

It's still only going to be a stopgap to the next board which will likely still be the Crosshair III (I'm a big ASUS man...though now Gigabyte is my #2 all because of this magical board). I'd really really love it if ASUS were to put 8-pin power connectors on all their boards (like Gigabyte seems to do this round even on a 'lowly' 770T), because I'd just pick up another GX board or maybe even 790X. I don't care about the four way slot configurations because I never ever use those anyway, two slots is plenty for me...if I need more than that then I should've just bought a more powerful gpu in the first place lol.

Because of this awesome little board I've even thought about picking up another Gigabyte board like the 790X or something, but the biggest thing I miss from my beloved ASUS boards is the bios layouts and updates...I'm not sure if I can really get over that lol. It's been a loooong while since I've owned an MSI board (though the board I owned was good), but I've still considered the GD-70 because well....

1) It's GORGEOUS!!!!!
2) IT'S GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!²
3) It's a beast of a motherboard (it's gorgeous³)

Kei


----------



## mR Yellow (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi guys

I've recently installed the ASUS M4A79T Deluxe mobo. I've got the PII X4 955 (C3 rev) installed.

Are any of u guys running this board? If so, could u pls share ur bios settings?

I'm currently OC'ed my ram (kingston) from 1333 to 1600. Just need to tighten the timings.
CPU @ 3.95mhz.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> Technically it's called the reference clock. It's not called HT, HT reference clock, FSB, HT bus or any of those things, just simply reference clock. It's like the _base clock_ on the i series intel CPUs'. I researched this a while back.



Not quite 
Core Speed = Reference Clock * CPU Multiplier
Northbridge Speed = Reference Clock * Northbridge Multiplier
HyperTransport Link Speed = Reference Clock * HyperTransport Multiplier
Et cetera.

For all intents and purposes, the reference clock is still the good old FSB 
So, using my X4 965 as a very basic example:
Core Speed: 200MHz (FSB) * 17 (CPU's native multiplier) = 3400MHz
HT: 200MHz (FSB) * 10 (HT's native Link Speed multiplier) = 2000MHz (which translates to 4000MT/s (MegaTransfers/second)).
Et cetera.

Physically the CPU's memory controller still needs to communicate with the RAM, which is done over the FSB, which is why changing the HT/NB does not affect the FSB, but the HT/NB _are_ affected by a change in FSB.
This also explains why increasing the CPU's multiplier gives a greater through-put (bandwidth), than does raising the FSB to get to the same Clock Speed.
To see a simple demonstration of that, run IntelBurnTest, with the CPU @ 4GHz.
At 20x 200FSB, a 1920mb calculation will take _less_ than 55 seconds on the X4 965 (roughly 42 GFlops).
At 16x 250FSB, that same calculation will take _more_ than 55 seconds (roughly 40/41 GFlops).
Your mileage may vary, of course, but the disparity will be there.
I just used 4GHz as an example, as it's a relatively easy (..) to get speed on the X4 965. Use whichever speed you like; the effect is still the same regardless 

The whole point of AMD utilising HT, is to remove the [potential/encountered] inadequacies that the FSB has with the modern architectures, which can cause bottlenecks and/or other slow-downs.
The way things are going, I can't imagine FSB disappearing completely in a fairly short time-frame.
It _is_ bound to be scrapped though.

BTW, HT is (a few technical exceptions aside) the same as Intel's QPI - both negate the need for many tasks that used to go through the FSB, hence the on-board memory controllers (thus including the NB) of the respective camps' CPUs.

Fascinating stuff 

Edit:
This is what I remember from AMD's & the HyperTransport Consortium's respective white papers on the subject.
My memory is not as reliable as it used to be, which is why we have people like erocker & Kei, to name but a few, to help us steer through the murky waters


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 26, 2010)

mR Yellow said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've recently installed the ASUS M4A79T Deluxe mobo. I've got the PII X4 955 (C3 rev) installed.
> 
> ...



Welcome to this thread! 
Um.. club 
I have that board, though I'm using a 965 C3.
And different RAM 
What are the native timings for your RAM?


----------



## mR Yellow (Jan 26, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Welcome to this thread!
> Um.. club
> I have that board, though I'm using a 965 C3.
> And different RAM
> What are the native timings for your RAM?



Thanx for the welcome. 
I think the native timings are crap ( 9 9 9 24) not sure but will check tonight. Will see if i can tighten up my timings.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok so i have a AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition is there a club for that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

If you search by threads I have started there is a thread for 9950's.  It's not a club but it's got tons of info once the thread is revived I'm sure it'll get active again.  I'm on the phone if not I would link you to it.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks i can look for it


----------



## Kei (Jan 26, 2010)

There is also the original Phenom Overclocking/Undervolting thread which you can find with a quick search in the 'Overclocking' forum. Couple that with the thread CP started, and you'll have more information than any one person should ever need lol.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

I just slapped myself for not remembering that thread.  Basically almost same CPU so both threads combined will make you go insane if you haven't already.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 27, 2010)

Let me fix this up for you. 



jjFarking said:


> Not quite
> Core Speed = Reference Clock * CPU Multiplier
> Northbridge Speed = Reference Clock * Northbridge Multiplier
> HyperTransport Link Speed = Reference Clock * HyperTransport Multiplier
> ...


 There fixed .

 FrontSide Bus is an intel term, hence it does not apply to AMD's. However, the reference clocks function is similar to the FSB. 
 It's basically a different name for something that has a very similar purpose. It's the difference between potato (po.tae.toe) and potato (po.tah.toe). 

 I've gotten somewhat decent at figuring out RAM timings and such. So far my formulae have not failed me. I must say that AM3 has opened my eyes to it more. On my 939's it was somewhat straightforward, and really overclocking the RAM, unless you could get it to DDR 500, was kind of a waste of time for very little benefit. AM3 on the other hand shows considerably more improvement from overclocking its RAM.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 27, 2010)

how about this boys http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=244002


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cherry Picked Engineering Sample it sounds like, then a board that is no frills meaning less power draw, and probably a Modified bios out the ass.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Cherry Picked Engineering Sample it sounds like, then a board that is no frills meaning less power draw, and probably a Modified bios out the ass.



Not necessarily, it ain't the first one that does that.




on the other hand, I just got my Corsair H50, woot woot


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2010)

No benches at that speed tho?


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2010)

Is anyone here running a 955 c3?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

biostar boards clock like mad its been proven time and time again. they just don't hold up that great sadly  but that is a nice clock


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 27, 2010)

erocker said:


> Is anyone here running a 955 c3?



I'm running a 965 C3. I have a 955 C3 still in the box, but it's on it's way to System Viper tomorrow.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 27, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> FrontSide Bus is an intel term, hence it does not apply to AMD's. However, the reference clocks function is similar to the FSB.
> It's basically a different name for something that has a very similar purpose. It's the difference between potato (po.tae.toe) and potato (po.tah.toe).
> 
> I've gotten somewhat decent at figuring out RAM timings and such. So far my formulae have not failed me. I must say that AM3 has opened my eyes to it more. On my 939's it was somewhat straightforward, and really overclocking the RAM, unless you could get it to DDR 500, was kind of a waste of time for very little benefit. AM3 on the other hand shows considerably more improvement from overclocking its RAM.



I did say that it was 'for all intents and purposes', meaning that it isn't quite the correct term, but it's what most people remember.
It's just a bus speed, of course 

I just wish AMD was a little clearer on the subject & explain once & for all the proper relationship between the various buses & what they affect.

Would you happen to have a link to something a little more up-to-date than the old white papers I referred to?
It's annoying when trying to glean correct info, when the only info I can rely on is a little out-of-date 

Cheers mate 

EDIT:
I might add that the continuing incorrect use of 'FSB', would have to be, in part at least, blamed on the mobo/BIOS manufacturers, as they continue to use this terminology, even when it's not at all applicable.
2¢


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

*Results so far with the H50 installed.*

For now the max load temps while crunching are about the same at 47-48ºc. However I had the case opened with the Megashadow, with the H50 case is closed. Tomorrow I'll try to swap rotation of the fan out and see how I get better results. Right now I have it blowing in.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 27, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> I did say that it was 'for all intents and purposes', meaning that it isn't quite the correct term, but it's what most people remember.
> It's just a bus speed, of course
> 
> I just wish AMD was a little clearer on the subject & explain once & for all the proper relationship between the various buses & what they affect.
> ...



 I knew what you meant .
  I'll have to see if I can find the info I searched to gather all of that. But you're absolutely right, AMD is very ambiguous about the buses or even why the reference clock stock is 200. For all I could tell, they just liked the number.

 From what I gather about the ref clock is that it's sole purpose is exactly that. A set number that all of the other pieces (CPU, GPU, etc) use to reference and keep in sync with the rest of the system. 

 And you're totally right about the BIOSes, the BIOS on my board (790FX-GD70) has certain voltage options like CPU PLL voltage. It gives a formula of how to obtain this number which is something like .5 RAM voltage + CPU VDDQ voltage but no more than x. Well that's great and all but there is no CPU VDDQ voltage.  (It might not be VDDQ, I'll have to check to verify). So I'm still like  wtf is this? Then when looking over some intel overclocking I see that this is a voltage setting commonly adjusted. Yet this is the first I've seen it on an AMD board. But then agian this is my first AM3 board. 

SLightly OT here but look at this.


----------



## mR Yellow (Jan 27, 2010)

erocker said:


> Is anyone here running a 955 c3?



I am. I can easily get the CPU to boot into windows over 4ghz but can't get the system stable under stress testing situations. I still don't know all the settings on my mobo (M4A79T Delux).


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 27, 2010)

mR Yellow said:


> I am. I can easily get the CPU to boot into windows over 4ghz but can't get the system stable under stress testing situations. I still don't know all the settings on my mobo (M4A79T Delux).



lol same thing here, i'm finding though without load line calibration getting over 4 ghz is gonna be near impossible for me, i shouldn't have cheaped out and got the m4a, and got the crosshair instead, the vdroop on this board is just effin insane.


----------



## mR Yellow (Jan 27, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> lol same thing here, i'm finding though without load line calibration getting over 4 ghz is gonna be near impossible for me, i shouldn't have cheaped out and got the m4a, and got the crosshair instead, the vdroop on this board is just effin insane.



Are u running stable @ 4ghz (profile says u are running @ 4ghz) under stress testing?
If so, would u mind sharing settings?

Thanx


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 27, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> I knew what you meant .
> I'll have to see if I can find the info I searched to gather all of that. But you're absolutely right, AMD is very ambiguous about the buses or even why the reference clock stock is 200. For all I could tell, they just liked the number.
> 
> From what I gather about the ref clock is that it's sole purpose is exactly that. A set number that all of the other pieces (CPU, GPU, etc) use to reference and keep in sync with the rest of the system.
> ...




I never knew you had to sell the i7 980x .. it must be very strong for the price..hehe


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> For now the max load temps while crunching are about the same at 47-48ºc. However I had the case opened with the Megashadow, with the H50 case is closed. Tomorrow I'll try to swap rotation of the fan out and see how I get better results. Right now I have it blowing in.  I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/P1274404resized.jpg



So.. are you still getting the Obsidian?
Despite its sharp corners, I'm actually starting to get won over by its possibilities.
Sure as hell beats the Element S in every way 

Also, why aren't you running 2x 120mm fans on that rad?
Space constraints perhaps?
Not required maybe?


EDIT: very tidy looking mate


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 27, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> I never knew you had to sell the i7 980x .. it must be very strong for the price..hehe



It's an engineering sample, which means it's _créme de la créme_ in virtually every aspect.
It would be awesome, though the price asked is a little .. steep


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> For now the max load temps while crunching are about the same at 47-48ºc. However I had the case opened with the Megashadow, with the H50 case is closed. Tomorrow I'll try to swap rotation of the fan out and see how I get better results. Right now I have it blowing in.  I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/P1274404resized.jpg


Gee I been away for a while, didnt expect the H50. Looks good though. How does the block mount?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> So.. are you still getting the Obsidian?
> Despite its sharp corners, I'm actually starting to get won over by its possibilities.
> Sure as hell beats the Element S in every way
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I will get the obsidian later down the road , yes.

I had no timeast night, today I will try to test different fan configurations.  I'll keep you'll posted.


fullinfusion said:


> Gee I been away for a while, didnt expect the H50. Looks good though. How does the block mount?



thanks man, I got my taxes ahead of time  so I went for it.  The pump mounts super easy, what gave me some trouble was the backplate, I think the screws that bolt up to it were not threaded correctly.  However I got it to work.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey bro dont it mount to the stock rear plate?

obsidian? who said that? damm you ppl!

also to Kei! your a bastard lol... Im running stock cpu clocks to see how low I can low volt the cpu. I however refuse to run and NB lower than 2600MHz... The nb is running 1.20v (for now) and the cpu the same, the memory is pumping @1600MHz @ 1.60v 1T 7.7.6.15.25.... so far it passes Intel burn test 
I find running stock cpu clocks to be just as fast as an o/c'd cpu for a 24/7 rig.... 
Well you did it! you rubbed your low volt crap on me after all lol!!!!
I guess that makes us even for the H2o shit hey bro lol!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey bro dont it mount to the stock rear plate?
> 
> obsidian? who said that? damm you ppl!
> 
> ...



No, I used the supplied back plate.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 27, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> I never knew you had to sell the i7 980x .. it must be very strong for the price..hehe



 It is strong....like bull. 



jjFarking said:


> It's an engineering sample, which means it's _créme de la créme_ in virtually every aspect.
> It would be awesome, though the price asked is a little .. steep



 Considering an i7 975 is 1k, this price isn't really all that bad and you'd have an additional 2 cores and 4 threads.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Normal temps while browsing and jamming to some House.  No time to screw around, dual Scythe's at full blast   One thing, it is ridiculously hot in my room, temps will only get better.


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi all - I've been working on OC'ng my 940BE, I'm not 100% certain but i maybe at my max. For some reason my temp have stop working not to sure what the cause is for having this problem.  Anything over 3.41Mhz doesnt seem to like. Currently cpu volt set at 1.425 , NB 1.24, DRAM 2.1 positive test result with LinX and OCCT at current settings. Please take a look at my reading, certainly welcome to any feedback. 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979665


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Thor2020 said:


> Hi all - I've been working on OC'ng my 940BE, I'm not 100% certain but i maybe at my max. For some reason my temp have stop working not to sure what the cause is for having this problem.  Anything over 3.41Mhz doesnt seem to like. Currently cpu volt set at 1.425 , NB 1.24, DRAM 2.1 positive test result with LinX and OCCT at current settings. Please take a look at my reading, certainly welcome to any feedback.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979665



I feel like there is more left in that CPU, they tend to clock higher than that if I recall correctly.  What are your other voltages set at in the BIOS and what other options do you have.  If you can post your settings straight how you see them in the BIOS or take a picture that'll be great man.  

Not a bad overclock, but I think it can go a bit higher.  You can also go higher on the vcore if temps permit, but now you said it doesn't read temps?


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 28, 2010)

That's correct i'm not able to get any cpu temp readings. Here are some BIOS screen shot.


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

Thor2020 said:


> That's correct i'm not able to get any cpu temp readings. Here are some BIOS screen shot.



The reason that you cannot get temp readings anymore is because you have 'Unleashing  Mode' set to enabled. If you disable that again you will then be able to get cpu temperature readins. 

I can see you're using an ASUS board, but what board are you using exactly...and what are the cpu voltages reported from the different programs?

I see that cpu-z doesn't report the proper voltages, but what do hardware monitor, amd overdrive, everest, etc. report for your cpu voltage? I'm VERY curious to hear your answer on that because I had an issue with my M4A78T-E with voltages being reported different every program which caused me to return the board just in case. If it happens to more than one board then, maybe it wasn't an error and simply an incompatability that I was not aware of with voltage reporting to programs with certain ASUS boards. 

Kei

*Edit:* I also see from your bios shots that you've upped the voltage on the Northbridge instead of the voltage for the CPU/NB setting. You should change those two so that you've upped the voltage on the CPU/NB in order to get that Northbridge @ 2400Mhz (totally different thing from the Northbridge that you're thinking). Change the CPU/NB voltage setting to something around 1.20v or 1.25v and see how high you can go then. You will possibly also be able to go further on the cpu and ram after doing that. Set the Northbridge voltage back to default or auto whichever suits you best. 

It can be confusing since they are both Northbridges, but the one that you're trying to work on right now is the Memory controller/northbridge that's part of the cpu die. CPU-Z doesn't reflect that this is different from the Northbridge that you see listed in the bios, they should change what CPU-Z says to Memory controller instead of Northbridge to ease that confusion.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Thor2020 said:


> That's correct i'm not able to get any cpu temp readings. Here are some BIOS screen shot.



I think the NB voltage that you have to adjust is the CPU/NB voltage, not the NB voltage.  I'll let someone confirm that.  You might also want to either disable Advanced Clock Calibration or adjust it, but don't leave it on AUTO as it might be causing instability.


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

lol, CP I almost don't need to post anymore 

You guys are totally on point now!

Kei


(btw, I'm working on another case mod hopefully I'll have pics before the night is up)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol, CP I almost don't need to post anymore
> 
> You guys are totally on point now!
> 
> ...



  Thanks man.  We got each others back man.  You weren't around at the moment so I had to cover you. 

What mod are you talking about?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 28, 2010)

I see Kei dont read all my posts lol, thats a shame 
You read my low volt one k?


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think the NB voltage that you have to adjust is the CPU/NB voltage, not the NB voltage.  I'll let someone confirm that.  You might also want to either disable Advanced Clock Calibration or adjust it, but don't leave it on AUTO as it might be causing instability.



Got it.. Appreciate it we can confirm if it's the CPU/NB voltage not the NB voltage that is change instead.

Mobo: Asus M4A79D


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 28, 2010)

Kei said:


> Kei
> 
> *Edit:* I also see from your bios shots that you've upped the voltage on the Northbridge instead of the voltage for the CPU/NB setting. You should change those two so that you've upped the voltage on the CPU/NB in order to get that Northbridge @ 2400Mhz (totally different thing from the Northbridge that you're thinking). Change the CPU/NB voltage setting to something around 1.20v or 1.25v and see how high you can go then. You will possibly also be able to go further on the cpu and ram after doing that. Set the Northbridge voltage back to default or auto whichever suits you best.
> 
> It can be confusing since they are both Northbridges, but the one that you're trying to work on right now is the Memory controller/northbridge that's part of the cpu die. CPU-Z doesn't reflect that this is different from the Northbridge that you see listed in the bios, they should change what CPU-Z says to Memory controller instead of Northbridge to ease that confusion.



Thanks Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 28, 2010)

Thor2020 said:


> Hi all - I've been working on OC'ng my 940BE, I'm not 100% certain but i maybe at my max. For some reason my temp have stop working not to sure what the cause is for having this problem.  Anything over 3.41Mhz doesnt seem to like. Currently cpu volt set at 1.425 , NB 1.24, DRAM 2.1 positive test result with LinX and OCCT at current settings. Please take a look at my reading, certainly welcome to any feedback.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979665



on the 940 bump the NB volts from 1.24 to 1.3650 and let it go bud.... trust me I spent enough time using that proc to know


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Well from experience and some testing having the fan blow in is the best method for the Corsair H50.

out of the box configuration, fan blowing in : load about 54ºc
out of the box configuration, fan blowing out: exceeded 55ºc almost on the spot.

Single Scythe 110CFM blowing in:51-52ºc
Single Scythe 110CFM blowing out: 53-54ºc

Scythe 110CFM's Push and Pull blowing in: 45-46ºc
Scythe 110CFM's Push and Pull blowing out: 49-50ºc.

Keep in mind this case is completely closed and both of my video cards vent inside the case not out the back.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 28, 2010)

I finally found this POS Proc loves ACC turned on to +8 all cores and it's 100% stable, well it passes Intel Burn 20x passes @ High setting..... I was always running or trying -2 but it wasn't till I said FUCK it and bumpd the shit up!!!!!..... crash or BURN!!!! It works lol....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well from experience and some testing having the fan blow in is the best method for the Corsair H50.
> 
> out of the box configuration, fan blowing in : load about 54ºc
> out of the box configuration, fan blowing out: exceeded 55ºc almost on the spot.
> ...


what clock you running bro? + cpu volts?

Hey CD hows things?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> what clock you running bro? + cpu volts?
> 
> Hey CD hows things?



3826 MHz @ 1.392v

Another observation although the airflow inside the case is great, at least it seems like it my mobo temp is 41ºc, I say that's pretty high.  Two things, either the case doesn't have airflow as good as it seems, or the video cards venting in the case are hurting the temps.  One of these days I'm going to swap my 2900XT in there which has the exhaust out the back and see how temps are.  But if temps remained in the low to mid 30's inside the case my CPU temps would easily drop about 5-6ºc.  I'll work on that soon.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 3826 MHz @ 1.392v



Not bad at all bro!

I just ran Intel burn @ 3.9ghz 1.4750v and toped out @ 49c
Idle is low at 27c with the room @ 22c
I also should mention that I installed a 3mm thick piece of foam into the intake side of the rad to keep the dust bunnies out.... I hate removing to clean it out after every thing is cooling as it should.
I have 2 120mm fans sucking through the rad as I wouldn't be able to have the filter installed to do it's job
I think having ACC up so high lowers my temps. What ya think?
Plus these new 10.1CCC drivers fucked up my clocks and needed to find a stable 24/7 o/c
OWNED lol 
but any ways bro I love the new look of your case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Not bad at all bro!
> 
> I just ran Intel burn @ 3.9ghz 1.4750v and toped out @ 49c
> Idle is low at 27c with the room @ 22c
> ...



Not bad, we do have similar setups if you think about it.  You are just running more voltage.  I would say my room temp is about 24-25ºc.  The other cruncher kills temps in my room.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not bad, we do have similar setups if you think about it.  You are just running more voltage.  I would say my room temp is about 24-25ºc.  The other cruncher kills temps in my room.



Cool bro!

I also put a 120 mm fan blowing onto the mem and NB to keep thing's cool...I'm getting a 5870 tomorrow if my guy has it in stock hehe.... My fucking so called buddie has my other 4890 and not till after I went over to pick it up today told me it was stolen!!!! My word I need new bro's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Cool bro!
> 
> I also put a 120 mm fan blowing onto the mem and NB to keep thing's cool...I'm getting a 5870 tomorrow if my guy has it in stock hehe.... My fucking so called buddie has my other 4890 and not till after I went over to pick it up today told me it was stolen!!!! My word I need new bro's



Yeah I just have two intake fans and one exhaust at the top.  Ther bakc is where the H50 intakes cool air into the rad.  I have the money to either get a 5850 or a Corsair Obsidian.  I don't know what to get to be honest.  I think the case would be a better idea IMO.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I just have two intake fans and one exhaust at the top.  Ther bakc is where the H50 intakes cool air into the rad.  I have the money to either get a 5850 or a Corsair Obsidian.  I don't know what to get to be honest.  I think the case would be a better idea IMO.


Screw that bro!!!! get the 5870 lol!!!! case can have the side off for the time being haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Screw that bro!!!! get the 5870 lol!!!! case can have the side off for the time being haha



Thing is I'm trying to play it smart.  These cards can run anything maxed out, they are great cards still.  I would benefit from a better case more than I would from a Video Card.  I might settle eventually for a 5850 or 5870 for my daily rig and get a higher end card or something for when I build my future bench rig.  But it's gonna be a bit for that, I want to build something crazy!  It's gonna be a cruncher too, so I'm thinking dual CPU or something.  But then again a bencher would be better with just one good single CPU.


----------



## Thor2020 (Jan 28, 2010)

Kei said:


> I see that cpu-z doesn't report the proper voltages, but what do hardware monitor, amd overdrive, everest, etc. report for your cpu voltage? I'm VERY curious to hear your answer on that because I had an issue with my M4A78T-E with voltages being reported different every program which caused me to return the board just in case. If it happens to more than one board then, maybe it wasn't an error and simply an incompatability that I was not aware of with voltage reporting to programs with certain ASUS boards.



Kei - Here are some programs are per your request measuring temp and voltage readings. I increased the Multiplier to x18 3.6Mhz :CPU Voltage to 1.45 : CPU/NB to 1.25: DRAM 2.1 and NB volt 1.26, not sure if I should losen the timing from RAM? didnt pass a LinX test..
Appreciate your feedback.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979901


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Well clearly my issue is with heat inside my case.  I opened the side panel and from 48ºc it went down to 41-42ºc.  The a/c just turned off.  When it comes back on I wouldn't be surprised to see 30's!


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey bro dont it mount to the stock rear plate?
> 
> obsidian? who said that? damm you ppl!
> 
> ...





Yep, I'd say we're even now lol! I completely agree that a stock cpu clock is just as fast as the oc/d stuff for 24/7 use which is why I always ran this way. If I was benching OF COURSE I'd rock the highest I could get, but for 24/7 use it's less than useless...Internet Explorer/Chrome/Firefox/Safari won't load any faster running 4Ghz than 3.2Ghz. One is crazy cool running....almost frigid in temps, saves loot so we can buy more shiny stuff lol, and makes no noise since the fans can honestly be turned off depending on the cpu cooler. 

I don't blame you running the NB higher than stock, you've gotta get it outta your system somehow...I don't run my NB stock either lol. If I'm running 1333Mhz then I usually run 2.2Ghz, if I'm running 1600Mhz then I run 2.4-2.6Ghz but...if the board allows 1333Mhz cas6 that is retarded fast for daily usage and runs on the lowest possible volts so I run it.

Speakin' of bastards.....I bought a CM690 case today...the _*first*_ thing I did when I turned to the back was check out the location of the water tube holes. :shadedshu

I'd show what it looks like inside right now, but with the akward 8-pin spot for this Giggy board....and the fact that I'm not LUSTING after a modular power supply...I'll hold off on shots for now lol.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

@ Thor

Thanks a lot for posting those shots of the voltages with various programs, my previous ASUS board did nearly the samething with the voltages being different in every program compared to the bios. The only two that appeard to be near were CPU-Z and Hardware monitor, however CPU-Z would just report whatever the bios said (a static reading not real) though Hardware monitor seemed to work perfectly fine.

@ CP

I think the best thing to buy would be the video card, your temps are 'very' high and I'm totally convinced it's the video cards doing it. The 4000 series cards ran warmer than the 5000 series cards do, and I'm not sure if you've undervolted either of your cards to compensate for the heat. Then again since you're running CF it might be more difficult to do that since each card has to be clocked individually if I remember correctly. Once you get a card that exhausts out the rear your temps will go down pretty dramatically no doubt.

I'm not sure how many case fans you have or what their ratings are, but if you set them up so you have more intake fans than exhaust that'll help too once you get the new card. I've got my stuff setup that way and it helps the video card sooooo much to get that warm air out of the chassis super quick. It makes the video card fan far more efficient than having the configuration the other way around. 

My card is running 30C right now @ 25% fan speed....how sweet is that! 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Kei said:


> @ Thor
> 
> Thanks a lot for posting those shots of the voltages with various programs, my previous ASUS board did nearly the samething with the voltages being different in every program compared to the bios. The only two that appeard to be near were CPU-Z and Hardware monitor, however CPU-Z would just report whatever the bios said (a static reading not real) though Hardware monitor seemed to work perfectly fine.
> 
> ...



Thanks Kei.  When you mean my temps are high, you mean CPU temps or ambient temps inside the case?  I have not undervolted my cards actually, everything video related is at defaults including fans speeds/voltages/clocks, etc.

I just can't comprehend how this case cannot have good airflow.  It's got two 110CFM Scythe's up front at full blast, It's got a 230mm or so fan exhausting out the top, not a very fast fan but it moves some good mass of airflow.  In the back I have another two 120mm 110CFM Scythe's in push & pull configuration blowing air in through the Corsair H50.  There's tons of airflow, but two cards in there might just be screwing everything up since they vent inside and not out the back.

Overall I am very pleased with the H50.  Here's the final comparison:

3826 MHz @ 1.392v 2600 NB @ 1.3v
Ambient @ about 22-23ºc, side panel opened.

Megahalem with one 110CFM fan Pushing: Max Temp 48-49ºc
Corsair H50 with two 110CFM fans P&P: Max Temp 40-42ºc
Corsair H50 with two 110CFM fans P&P turned down to 900RPM's: 44-45ºc.  

With the fans in the case turned down to the lowest and the ones on the H50 as well the rig is nearly completely silent.  The beauty of the H50 is that it feels like you have a really really good air cooler.  You buy it and mount it, that's it!  You didn't have to assemble anything, no filling the loop, nothing!  People look at it and say how the hell can that puny little radiator cool, well it's all about efficiency.  The pump and res and block are all in one which in terms minimizes the cooling a lot!  The thing must use a feet of tubing at the most   It's a very efficient design, and with some decent push and pull the thing cools very freakin' good!


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just can't comprehend how this case cannot have good airflow.  It's got two 110CFM Scythe's up front at full blast, It's got a 230mm or so fan exhausting out the top, not a very fast fan but it moves some good mass of airflow.  In the back I have another two 120mm 110CFM Scythe's in push & pull configuration blowing air in through the Corsair H50.  There's tons of airflow, but two cards in there might just be screwing everything up since they vent inside and not out the back.



It's because you needed the TT Element S with the side-panel fan..
I keep telling ya it's a crap case


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 28, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> It's because you needed the TT Element S with the side-panel fan..
> I keep telling ya it's a crap case


I told CP a while back that the two gpu's are the problem.
It's not his case.

I hate the Asus cooler design on those card's, they cause nothing but tons of heat!


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I told CP a while back that the two gpu's are the problem.
> It's not his case.
> 
> I hate the Asus cooler design on those card's, they cause nothing but tons of heat!



I have the same case he has, except mine does have the side-panel fan. It makes a noticeable difference, even with cards that vent in the case.

That said, cards venting into the case is *never* a good idea..


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks Kei.  When you mean my temps are high, you mean CPU temps or ambient temps inside the case?  I have not undervolted my cards actually, everything video related is at defaults including fans speeds/voltages/clocks, etc.
> 
> I just can't comprehend how this case cannot have good airflow.  It's got two 110CFM Scythe's up front at full blast, It's got a 230mm or so fan exhausting out the top, not a very fast fan but it moves some good mass of airflow.  In the back I have another two 120mm 110CFM Scythe's in push & pull configuration blowing air in through the Corsair H50.  There's tons of airflow, but two cards in there might just be screwing everything up since they vent inside and not out the back.
> 
> ...



Your cpu temps are really bad to me especially with your ambient being that high, the motherboard temps and all that jazz though I think are probably higher than what they would be if you had gpu exhausts. I'm really curious to know what your gpu temps are when just doing normal daily stuff, and what fan speeds as well.

With the Powerplay function enabled (that dynamic clocking stuff) my card knocks back to 157Mhz core 300Mhz ram, and I run the fan speed down to 25%. Temps before getting the CM690 (not the 690II...CompUSA was selling the 690 for $50, you just can't pass that up lol) at idle were 33-34C which is still very very low. After getting the CM690 my temps are 29-31C which is a nice little gain (added the bottom mounted 40cfm 10dBa intake fan). Of course my card exhaust air out the BACK of the case, and since I set my system up to have more intake fans than exhaust fans the card exhaust even better so no heat stagnates inside the case.

Instead of picking up that Obsidian....as TEMPTING as that really is...I 100% recommend to get another gpu (translation: You're buying a 5000 series card ) so that you use less power, have FAR lower temps system/gpu, and they just look damn cool anyway lol.

My ambients are less than your easily sitting around 15-18C (without AC in the winter) so I have an advantage with that anyway, but I'm still absolutely sure we can drop your temps even further. Right now you've got those Slipstreams screamin' away, but you've got TWO gpu's that both produce significant heat, and TWO fans blowing hot radiator air into the case so the 230mm fan up top just can't handle all that by itself. I'm not sure the flow rate on that fan, but I'm 100²% sure that it's not greater than 110+110+gpu+gpu+twin rad fans. 

I still think that case is a good case (almost bought it), you just have to pay careful attention to how you want the fans setup to get the right airflow...after you stop the gpu's from talking all that hot air though lol.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Kei
my cards are in the sixties.  Fan speed is on AUTO so I don't remember the speed.  Before buying a other card of case I'm gonna remove a card or maybe try my 2900xt.  That card has an exhaust out the rear.  Once I do that I can figure out how I'll place the fans that are in the case.

Nobody has 5xxx series cards in stock.  I would like to settle for at least a 5850.


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Kei
> my cards are in the sixties.  Fan speed is on AUTO so I don't remember the speed.  Before buying a other card of case I'm gonna remove a card or maybe try my 2900xt.  That card has an exhaust out the rear.  Once I do that I can figure out how I'll place the fans that are in the case.
> 
> Nobody has 5xxx series cards in stock.  I would like to settle for at least a 5850.



Newegg has a bunch of 5850's in stock as of right now?

Those temps are very high indeed, I don't remember what the default fan speed is for the 4850 but I think I used to run mine on around 35% for idle temps and 45% for load.

You can try to underclock+undervolt the cards (for idle usage I mean, it won't affect 3D clocks or performance at all) using the profiles in CCC. I create a profile that I map to some shortcut keys (usually Ctrl+Alt+D for daily, and whatever else I just change letters), and then edit the profile itself where the clock speeds and voltages are shown.

That way you can run lower clocks for the normal daily usage which allows you to use less voltage, and 3D clocks will stay exactly the same and switch on automatically whenever anything 3D/stressful occurs. That should help your temperatures on these cards quite a bit as well.

If you want help with that I can go into more detail... 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I meant locally lol.


Kei do I have a more direct way of contacting you bro?  Pm the info if possible.


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I meant locally lol.
> 
> 
> Kei do I have a more direct way of contacting you bro?  Pm the info if possible.



Doood......you have my number lol.  Check your PM's

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't have those PM's anymore dude .


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't have those PM's anymore dude .



DOOOOOD!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

I know you just sent it again but I'm on my phone ATM. So I'll get around to opening our PM LOL


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

lol


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2010)

phenom X6 may have to wait for me












lookie here is the truck i pulled out






killed the alternator on it and its not rebuildable i already tried


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 29, 2010)

Dam CD that truck has in it real deep hey! Im surprised that little truck pulled that beast out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

Afterall, seems like fun.   The alternator part ain't fun though lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

CD is your truck the ford or chevy?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Dam CD that truck has in it real deep hey! Im surprised that little truck pulled that beast out



the reason the front of my truck is solid mud is cause i went thru that hole before him and went under so its quite deep and i did infact make it deeper myself



Chicken Patty said:


> Afterall, seems like fun.   The alternator part ain't fun though lol



was fun fuck alternators $140  



brandonwh64 said:


> CD is your truck the ford or chevy?



ford ranger 4x4 edge with a 4:10 rear in it and a 4L v6


----------



## bboy-mass (Jan 29, 2010)

*Thanks for invite Ki*

Ok guys, I'm pissed today.

I purchased a new 965BE-C3 today to replace my C2 version and I got myself a H50 cooler and I'm still not stable over 3.7G 

Specs:

MOBO: M4A79T-Deluxe
Mem: 1333 Corasir Dom 4GIG
Cooler:H50 (water)
Windows7-64
GPU:GTX295

I sold my old 965 and put the extra £30 pounds thinking it was worth the extra 300Mhz and I still can't get 4G stable in Prime95???

Anyone got some settings for my BIOS

PLEASE.lol

R.
Bboy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

yea wall i have a 1998 ford ranger 3.0 v-6 5-speed and i love my ranger! it got a flowmaster that makes it sound pretty deep.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 29, 2010)

bboy-mass said:


> Ok guys, I'm pissed today.
> 
> I purchased a new 965BE-C3 today to replace my C2 version and I got myself a H50 cooler and I'm still not stable over 3.7G
> 
> ...



go check out my post in the thread you posted than come back for more help mate.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 29, 2010)

cdawall said:


> the reason the front of my truck is solid mud is cause i went thru that hole before him and went under so its quite deep and i did infact make it deeper myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well the v6 and 4:10 gearing would be fun for sure lol....add a small supper charger to that and ya be able to skim across the mud lol.. and $140 for a alternator?
thats a tad high imo.... cant you rebuild it your self with a rebuild kit?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

140$ for a 4.0L altenator? is that the autozone price?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> 140$ for a 4.0L altenator? is that the autozone price?



yep its the 95A one they spec for the truck part number is DL3517-16-2


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 29, 2010)

cdawall said:


> yep its the 95A one they spec for the truck


for that price I think id go look around the auto wrecker for one. Shit for 140.00 i picked up a brushless High amp HD model alternator for my rig in MN


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> for that price I think id go look around the auto wrecker for one. Shit for 140.00 i picked up a brushless High amp HD model alternator for my rig in MN



thats what i planned on doing but its hard to find a late model ranger junked out here


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2010)

2003, GMC Sierra Base Model, perfect condition other than a few dings in the paint. 4.3L and sounds great with the stock pipe.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 29, 2010)

cdawall said:


> thats what i planned on doing but its hard to find a late model ranger junked out here


Just for the hell of it have you checked on what auto zone charges for a rebuild kit for the do it your self-er?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Just for the hell of it have you checked on what auto zone charges for a rebuild kit for the do it your self-er?



http://www.pamsauto.com/p-255824-al...45-40l-90-95-amp-id-1l5u-10300-ba-and-bb.aspx

how about that its a junk pull for my truck?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Check out Oreily, for Brand new alternators that have life time warranty on them.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 29, 2010)

cdawall said:


> http://www.pamsauto.com/p-255824-al...45-40l-90-95-amp-id-1l5u-10300-ba-and-bb.aspx
> 
> how about that its a junk pull for my truck?


Shit ya cant go wrong for that price and they have a life time warrenty... get it!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Shit ya cant go wrong for that price and they have a life time warrenty... get it!



will be ordering it pay day


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Shit ya cant go wrong for that price and they have a life time warrenty... get it!



WOW good find!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 30, 2010)

Thor2020 said:


> Hi all - I've been working on OC'ng my 940BE, I'm not 100% certain but i maybe at my max. For some reason my temp have stop working not to sure what the cause is for having this problem.  Anything over 3.41Mhz doesnt seem to like. Currently cpu volt set at 1.425 , NB 1.24, DRAM 2.1 positive test result with LinX and OCCT at current settings. Please take a look at my reading, certainly welcome to any feedback.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979665


I ran into that problem once before and all it took was yanking out the battery and jumping (clear Cmos) the RTC for a few minutes... worked after that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

if your board has unleash mode then it will not show the temp anymore.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> if your board has unleash mode then it will not show the temp anymore.


only if hes running a triple core proc and is trying to unlock the 4th core by enabling the unleash mode or not knowing what the mode is for while using a quad.... I found that out using my 940 a while ago.... but good point, I wonder if he's enabled that setting?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 30, 2010)

not bad for a single 4890 hey?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> not bad for a single 4890 hey?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100129/here3.jpg



Heck of a good run Brad.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Heck of a good run Brad.


Thanks David, after these multiple runs I believe the 2nd gpu was holding things back. the 2nd XFX I picked up was fuged while running X-fire.... after i get my twin 5970's in I should be able to hit 30+ @3.7ghz k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks David, after these multiple runs I believe the 2nd gpu was holding things back. the 2nd XFX I picked up was fuged while running X-fire.... after i get my twin 5970's in I should be able to hit 30+ @3.7ghz k



You better hit 30+!!!


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, my BIOS now supports the Phenom II X6 1050. :-\


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 30, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> Well, my BIOS now supports the Phenom II X6 1050. :-\


Well arent ya special lol!!!!


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 30, 2010)

Alright some Ranger guys in here. . I've got one too, it's my toy though, 1993 Ranger XLT with a 5.0L Mustang engine and an AOD in it.  I told my wife I was building a winter vehicle when I put that engine in it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, now that the TIM has cured a bit, here is the temps now with the case closed   About a 8-9ºc over the Megahalem.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not bashing the i7, I loved it.  Realword performance is unreal as well, but the AMD just feels snappier.  I don't know why but I love it.



Different Tech, also Latencies of a Hyper Threaded CPU is going to be a little higher due to the longer staged pipes compared to P6 designs.  The i7 may have all the bandwidth in the world but it doesn't make up for latency


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

BlackOmega said:


> Alright some Ranger guys in here. . I've got one too, it's my toy though, 1993 Ranger XLT with a 5.0L Mustang engine and an AOD in it.  I told my wife I was building a winter vehicle when I put that engine in it.



LOL ive thought about that too! i also have a 302 roller engine from a 1989 GT but i havnt made my mind up on taking my 3.0l 92K mile motor out to put a v8 in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Different Tech, also Latencies of a Hyper Threaded CPU is going to be a little higher due to the longer staged pipes compared to P6 designs.  The i7 may have all the bandwidth in the world but it doesn't make up for latency



I think the way AMD is designed is better, the hyper transport is one brilliant design in my eyes.  The way it works is much better than Intels.  The raw power of the i7 is just amazing though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think the way AMD is designed is better, the hyper transport is one brilliant design in my eyes.  The way it works is much better than Intels.  The raw power of the i7 is just amazing though.



Ci7 gets its performance from the New Metal gates they use along with it being mearly a Core2 and P4 Hybrid with a lower latency bus than the FSB they had for Core 2, amongst the Tri Channel ram which TBH just jacks the price way up. AMD has been refining Strained Silicon for so long that is whats keeping them from whooping the blood out of intel. The Ci7 might be fast but in standard operating environment If i'm not mistaken runs hotter thanks to Hyper Threading.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ci7 gets its performance from the New Metal gates they use along with it being mearly a Core2 and P4 Hybrid with a lower latency bus than the FSB they had for Core 2, amongst the Tri Channel ram which TBH just jacks the price way up. AMD has been refining Strained Silicon for so long that is whats keeping them from whooping the blood out of intel. The Ci7 might be fast but in standard operating environment If i'm not mistaken runs hotter thanks to Hyper Threading.



Speaking from experience, disabling HT on my i7 wiped off about 8-10ºc


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think the way AMD is designed is better, the hyper transport is one brilliant design in my eyes.  The way it works is much better than Intels.  The raw power of the i7 is just amazing though.



i love the possibility to gain speed with low latencies on AMD.... it loves the 5-5-5 really! with a better board allowing me higher fsb, i bet, i could get insane memory bandwith and latencies, for an AMD system. even faster than the athlon x2 were


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i love the possibility to gain speed with low latencies on AMD.... it loves the 5-5-5 really! with a better board allowing me higher fsb, i bet, i could get insane memory bandwith and latencies, for an AMD system. even faster than the athlon x2 were



sadly most RAM sets clock better with intel though.  Maybe they are designed around the intel platform?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> sadly most RAM sets clock better with intel though.  Maybe they are designed around the intel platform?



the ripjaws and trident are, from what i know, but my kit performs extremely well! maybe, its a golden one, on intel... what do you think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the ripjaws and trident are, from what i know, but my kit performs extremely well! maybe, its a golden one, on intel... what do you think?



BTW I am ordering some Ripjaws soon.  So I read some reviews and they seem to clock better on a Intel rig, i5 to be exact.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well i recall in the past that AMDs were more pointed towards lower latencies and Intels were Higher Bandwidth, amongst that If I was You with an AMD machine and was pumping the what they call the FSB (Not sure what its called anymore) I'd get the fastest memory money can buy and just run it at lower settings (Fastest ram can be downclocked) Then when I get the urge just pump the bus speed and your not actually overclocking the ram, just the rest of the machine.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i love the possibility to gain speed with low latencies on AMD.... it loves the 5-5-5 really! with a better board allowing me higher fsb, i bet, i could get insane memory bandwith and latencies, for an AMD system. even faster than the athlon x2 were



honestly best bored for pushing bus speed is that wonderful CH2  over 430 on that thing


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2010)

i just cant stand the Asus boards TBH with you, Ive had rough past with them and the CHIII is uninspired compared to the Gigabyte or MSI boards.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> BTW I am ordering some Ripjaws soon.  So I read some reviews and they seem to clock better on a Intel rig, i5 to be exact.


sadly, my board lacks a ddr-800 (ddr3-1600) option. im kinda limited by it, even if its relatively solid




eidairaman1 said:


> Well i recall in the past that AMDs were more pointed towards lower latencies and Intels were Higher Bandwidth, amongst that If I was You with an AMD machine and was pumping the what they call the FSB (Not sure what its called anymore) I'd get the fastest memory money can buy and just run it at lower settings (Fastest ram can be downclocked) Then when I get the urge just pump the bus speed and your not actually overclocking the ram, just the rest of the machine.



look at my specs. your suggestion is actually working well since yesterday for me ;-)
lowest subtiming possible.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sadly, my board lacks a ddr-800 (ddr3-1600) option. im kinda limited by it, even if its relatively solid
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DDR3 800 Option? Is that a bios setting or am I missing something?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 31, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> DDR3 800 Option? Is that a bios setting or am I missing something?



the dividers are named 400,533 and 667 on my board. some boards have an 800 divider, to reach ddr3-1600, if possible and needed


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I'm with a m4a785td-v Evo and a 720BE somebody can help me to reach 3.5GHz with him?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the dividers are named 400,533 and 667 on my board. some boards have an 800 divider, to reach ddr3-1600, if possible and needed



oh you mean ratios right, sort of like 1:1 etc correct?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 31, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> oh you mean ratios right, sort of like 1:1 etc correct?



correct! ;-)

667 is 16:6, for example


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

Velvet which Ripjaws did you get? I have the 1866Mhz models in my system and they work awesome, I haven't found the top speed yet I've not tested any 2T settings before to try it out. 1T I can run cas8 @ 1860Mhz+ which is awesome since they're only rated to do the 1866Mhz speed at cas9 2T factory.

They can run 1600Mhz cas6 though which is awesome, though I have to use a lower divider to get it to run that way. Maybe I'll try later on to see if I can get anything else out of them though my board might limit my ability to go above 1900Mhz level.

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 31, 2010)

Kei said:


> Velvet which Ripjaws did you get? I have the 1866Mhz models in my system and they work awesome, I haven't found the top speed yet I've not tested any 2T settings before to try it out. 1T I can run cas8 @ 1860Mhz+ which is awesome since they're only rated to do the 1866Mhz speed at cas9 2T factory.
> 
> They can run 1600Mhz cas6 though which is awesome, though I have to use a lower divider to get it to run that way. Maybe I'll try later on to see if I can get anything else out of them though my board might limit my ability to go above 1900Mhz level.
> 
> Kei



the 2000mhz model, but due to my not very bios capable board, im stuck at 1200 5-5-5-16-26 for now
damn! same feeling about the ram though, its very tough! ;-)

EDIT: subtiming is dead short. as short as it can get ;-)
how was it? nearly everything at 4...


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

Have you tried other dividers to get above that mark? Clocking DDR3 on the AMD platform always seems to yield the best results when using a lower divider (you don't need the 1600 divider). I can get high speeds using the 1600 divider, but if I want speed AND timings (more important) then I have to use the lower dividers.

I'd give it another try using the 1066 Mhz divider and see what you can get. That proves to be the best divider for timings (cas6-7) I think. The 1333Mhz divider seems to be the best for high speed and good timings (cas7-8). The 1600Mhz divider is usually not too keen on cas7 so you have to start with cas8-9 and go from there.

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 31, 2010)

Kei said:


> Have you tried other dividers to get above that mark? Clocking DDR3 on the AMD platform always seems to yield the best results when using a lower divider (you don't need the 1600 divider). I can get high speeds using the 1600 divider, but if I want speed AND timings (more important) then I have to use the lower dividers.
> 
> I'd give it another try using the 1066 Mhz divider and see what you can get. That proves to be the best divider for timings (cas6-7) I think. The 1333Mhz divider seems to be the best for high speed and good timings (cas7-8). The 1600Mhz divider is usually not too keen on cas7 so you have to start with cas8-9 and go from there.
> 
> Kei



1. i have no 1600 divider.
2.the 1333 divider wont work allto good for me
3. my board cant cross the 250htt, even 240 gets unstable very often!
so far im a little fucked 
i am on the 1066 divider atm, and 226 fsb


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow....you are in a bad way lol. I haven't tried cas5 very much though maybe I'll give that a go later on tonight. Wonder how high I can take cas5...might become my new daily setting if I can get it near 1333Mhz (1333 cas6 is my daily).

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 31, 2010)

Kei said:


> Wow....you are in a bad way lol. I haven't tried cas5 very much though maybe I'll give that a go later on tonight. Wonder how high I can take cas5...might become my new daily setting if I can get it near 1333Mhz (1333 cas6 is my daily).
> 
> Kei



i have to try that out too!
 2700 nb so far a very good to go,also!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> Well I'm with a m4a785td-v Evo and a 720BE somebody can help me to reach 3.5GHz with him?



have you tried unlocking it to a quad on that board yet?


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 31, 2010)

cdawall said:


> have you tried unlocking it to a quad on that board yet?



I got it to activate the 4 core .. but it shows only 3 cores in CPU-Z.. it will be


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 31, 2010)

look


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> I got it to activate the 4 core .. but it shows only 3 cores in CPU-Z.. it will be



unluckily it looks like it didn't really unlock your chip. if you can't get it to unlock i would just set it to 1.45v and a 18x multi for 3.6ghz should boot up first try like that oh and turn cool and quiet off


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 31, 2010)

cdawall said:


> unluckily it looks like it didn't really unlock your chip. if you can't get it to unlock i would just set it to 1.45v and a 18x multi for 3.6ghz should boot up first try like that oh and turn cool and quiet off



And my processor is 720 black edition..''/


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i have to try that out too!
> 2700 nb so far a very good to go,also!



Yea it looks like my board won't let me go above 1900Mhz no matter what settings I choose. I figured as much, but I'm still hugely impressed since it's only rated for 1600Mhz OC setting since 1333Mhz is default.

cas5 also doesn't let me get super far on this board, I can get around 1260Mhz and then the board won't let me go any further no matter what settings. This board stops me from using super tight timings big time in comparison to the other board I was using. I have to go down to the 1066Mhz divider in order to run 1333Mhz cas6 whereas on the other board I could do 1333Mhz cas6 with it's normal divider on the lowest voltage setting available (1.50v). I was able to take that other board up to just shy 1500Mhz cas6 using the 1333Mhz divider at 1.50v, on this board I have to use the lower divider to get cas6 at all though I can go up to 1600Mhz when I do. I never found out how high I could go with cas6 on the other board if I used the 1066 divider because I had to return the board for an exchange.

This board does rockout at 1872Mhz 8-8-8 1T though. 

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 31, 2010)

Kei said:


> Yea it looks like my board won't let me go above 1900Mhz no matter what settings I choose. I figured as much, but I'm still hugely impressed since it's only rated for 1600Mhz OC setting since 1333Mhz is default.
> 
> cas5 also doesn't let me get super far on this board, I can get around 1260Mhz and then the board won't let me go any further no matter what settings. This board stops me from using super tight timings big time in comparison to the other board I was using. I have to go down to the 1066Mhz divider in order to run 1333Mhz cas6 whereas on the other board I could do 1333Mhz cas6 with it's normal divider on the lowest voltage setting available (1.50v). I was able to take that other board up to just shy 1500Mhz cas6 using the 1333Mhz divider at 1.50v, on this board I have to use the lower divider to get cas6 at all though I can go up to 1600Mhz when I do. I never found out how high I could go with cas6 on the other board if I used the 1066 divider because I had to return the board for an exchange.
> 
> ...


sounds your actual board ist still better than mine...

strangely enough, my rig bluescreens, when i try to get above 235 fsb suddenly....
so, im stuck at 1200, 225fsb, to be completly stable
timings are fine tho, i will try to tweak trc to sub 20, if possible


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL ive thought about that too! i also have a 302 roller engine from a 1989 GT but i havnt made my mind up on taking my 3.0l 92K mile motor out to put a v8 in



 It's actually a pretty easy swap, I can send you a blueprint of the motor mount plates you need to make. Although that's going to have to wait until I pull the motor. I got a "new" '98 mountaineer short block that I'm planning on putting in. 

 But get this, with the 302 in it I actually get A LOT better gas mileage than with the 4.0L that was in it. And that's with 3.73 trak-lok.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 31, 2010)

heading back to AMD just sold my I7 and going to sell my motherboard. I think i'm going to go with a MSI 770 board and a Callisto chip.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 31, 2010)

trt740 said:


> heading back to AMD just sold my I7 and going to sell my motherboard. I think i'm going to go with a MSI 770 board and a Callisto chip.



Then he goes out of Intel and AMD go?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

TRT do you have any ram to sale?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

Me personally i wouldnt go for the 98 model motor due to the solid lifter setup BUT i WOULD use the heads that came off of a them due to the Explorer 5.0L has been called a GT-40 because the 1996-1997.5 Explorer 5.0L's used Fords GT-40 cylinder heads. The 1997.5-2001 Explorer 5.0L's were GT-40p's. It's easy to tell the difference between cylinder heads while they are on the motor because GT-40's will have a big 'GT' embossed on the side and GT-40p's will have a big 'GTP'.

Im still a Roller cam kinda guy


----------



## trt740 (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> TRT do you have any ram to sale?



negative my friend negative


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sounds your actual board ist still better than mine...
> 
> strangely enough, my rig bluescreens, when i try to get above 235 fsb suddenly....
> so, im stuck at 1200, 225fsb, to be completly stable
> timings are fine tho, i will try to tweak trc to sub 20, if possible



My little 770T board will let me go above 330Mhz bus speed which was totally unexpected. This is THE most surprising board I've ever bought, and has put Gigabyte at #2 for me after never owning one before. I'm still an ASUS man, but I wouldn't hesitate to pick up another Gigabyte board in the future. 



trt740 said:


> heading back to AMD just sold my I7 and going to sell my motherboard. I think i'm going to go with a MSI 770 board and a Callisto chip.



Sweet deal, I've had nothing but good luck with the 770 AMD boards. I can vouch for the Gigabyte version, it even has an 8-pin cpu power connector. 

Welcome back 

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

Kei said:


> My little 770T board will let me go above 330Mhz bus speed which was totally unexpected. This is THE most surprising board I've ever bought, and has put Gigabyte at #2 for me after never owning one before. I'm still an ASUS man, but I wouldn't hesitate to pick up another Gigabyte board in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



330 is pansy break 400HTT then your good 







on some old DDR2 board to boot


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

lol this is a BUDGET 770T board...no 790X, no 790GX, no 790FX just a cheap little 'basic' board.  I don't think I have enough ram dividers to go any higher lol.

My old AM2+ board did 372Mhz without trying, I'm 100% sure I could've done 400Mhz on that one. 

What can you do on your current board?

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol this is a BUDGET 770T board...no 790X, no 790GX, no 790FX just a cheap little 'basic' board.  I don't think I have enough ram dividers to go any higher lol.
> 
> My old AM2+ board did 372Mhz without trying, I'm 100% sure I could've done 400Mhz on that one.
> 
> ...



haven't had the CH3 with a mature BIOS but it did 350mhz pretty easily 3500HT and 3500NB too







oh and for the record my 550BE only did 363 on my M4A


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

What were you using for that ridiculous 3500HT/NB run? 

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

Kei said:


> What were you using for that ridiculous 3500HT/NB run?
> 
> Kei



CH3 cpu was@1.65v and HT link was@1.45v


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

What about the cpu/nb? That is an amazing achievement! Was that a dice run?

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

Kei said:


> What about the cpu/nb? That is an amazing achievement! Was that a dice run?
> 
> Kei



like 1.5v IIRC and yes on DICE for that


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2010)

Count me in the club soon guys!


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm gonna get all misty eyed with all these new family members coming in. 

Kei


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Me personally i wouldnt go for the 98 model motor due to the solid lifter setup BUT i WOULD use the heads that came off of a them due to the Explorer 5.0L has been called a GT-40 because the 1996-1997.5 Explorer 5.0L's used Fords GT-40 cylinder heads. The 1997.5-2001 Explorer 5.0L's were GT-40p's. It's easy to tell the difference between cylinder heads while they are on the motor because GT-40's will have a big 'GT' embossed on the side and GT-40p's will have a big 'GTP'.
> 
> Im still a Roller cam kinda guy



GT40p heads require special headers tho, due to plug angle. Not really a problem in a Ranger tho. And '98s aren't solid lifters. They are still hydraulic.


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2010)

So....since the Phenom II X6 thread has officially went to hell!

I'm directly asking my brothers of the Phenom who's getting/thinking the X6's when they come out, and what are you looking for with them if you do buy one?

I still haven't made my decisions yet on what I'm going to do, but I AM pretty interested in the X6's. Depending on their power consumption (especially in undervolting ability) I may end up going with one of those for the loooooooooong haul.

I honestly don't see much need for upgrade after the X6's come out for a VERY VERY VERY long time. The way things are headed multithreaded programs are finally beginning to make their way into more and more things. Once that really begins to take hold I think having the 6 cores should have a rather MASSIVE advantage in comparison to the other processors out there except the X4 which will still be relatively close.

I'd really love to see some wPrime or Cinebench results to see what the multicore speedup roughly yields, but unless one of us gets one soon it's unlikely we'll see that anytime soon.

If a Black Edition model is released and has a good 4-600Mhz headroom.....dear GOD the lasting ability of that processor would be immense.

So....thoughts?

Kei

(btw, this is directed at CLUB MEMBERS and those who are joining the club...this is NOT meant for open discussion)


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2010)

Question Part Two...

These past few days I've been testing to see what speed is actually required of my 955 to achieve the necessary performance level I want for my programs. I've been testing games (Street Fighter IV benchmark) and simulators (iRacing ), various programs, and above ALL daily usage ability.

So far I'm just amazed at how fast these processor really are when you get down past the benchmarks and all that kinda stuff. My resolution is 1360*768 running on my 32" LCD so I rely more on cpu speed than gpu speed in comparison to those who run at 19xx resolutions. I can go up to 1920*1080, but it's not the native resolution so it doesn't look as good.

I've been able to test my processor down to 2.2Ghz so far, and still get 85fps in the SFIV benchmark which is just madness. iRacing runs excellent so far as well, in all things I require 60fps with all the pretty turned on.

Program wise it's pretty easy to find a speed since everything is really just a 'how fast do you really want it to be' kinda thing which is subjective. Since I'm not doing CAD I don't have the same limitations as some might have. Video encode/conversion isn't too big of a deal since it's gonna be fast no matter the speed you choose when you have 4 cores to use. Of course if you have something that's MASSIVE and you want it done uber fast you can just bump the speed with something simple like AOD or K10stat which is easy enough.

I keep my northbridge at 2.2Ghz speed with the ram running 1333Mhz tight timings. I'm still trying to find the speed that I'll keep it at for daily use, but it's kinda fun to find out how 'slow' you can get the processor, and still run over anything you need to do including 60fps minimum games (with a nice SOLID buffer of 5-10fps just in case) lol. 

So...when you get bored (aka hit the ceiling) overclocking, why not find out what the actual speed you need is and post it up? It's pretty retarded how low you can get your voltage, and temps when the speed isn't running at greater than light speed.

2.2Ghz doesn't even really register any heat at all nearly. When I turned on the cpu fan control of my board (the V8 fan controller range only goes so low), it didn't even bother to turn the fan on at those speeds. The fan finally came on when under LinX testing it hit 27C and the fan came on.....at roughly 290rpm lol went to 25C and then back to sleep haha.

For anything short of LinX it doesn't even bother haha.

Kei


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

AMD needs to rethink the strategy with CPUs that are going to have more than 4 Cores. I Say develop on the next die shrink or get off the Silicon On Insulator Node and move to the HKMG node as it seems that the 6core Initially will be a 140 Watt part and that will piss board makers off more. At the least AMD should attempt to get the 6core to run at 125 TDP node or even hell Release an Athlon II X4 with 4MB L2 and be a BE part. On another note, DDR3 seems to be getting better Timings than DDR2 ever was along with lower voltage and I think the L3 Cache is becoming a moot point considering the Athlon II with 2MB L2 is actually performing about the same as the Ph II Now



Kei said:


> So....since the Phenom II X6 thread has officially went to hell!
> 
> I'm directly asking my brothers of the Phenom who's getting/thinking the X6's when they come out, and what are you looking for with them if you do buy one?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been wondering too how the Phenom's would perform if AMD decided to move back to the no L3 cache and instead went to the larger L2 cache setups. I just assumed that maybe it wasn't the best idea perhaps since Intel decided to join the AMD way of thinking and added an L3 to their processors.

I just haven't been paying too much attention to it I suppose when it came to that. I wish it was a simple thing to add a larger cache just for testing so I could find out for sure. 

The Athlon II's are performing very very well from what I've seen so far without having any BE processors out at all. If they put out one with a larger L2 cache that would be veeery fast indeed I think.

DDR3 timings have indeed TOTALLY blown my mind at how well the timings have turned out in comparison to speed. I didn't think timings would get to this level even in my dreams! I'm pretty confident that 1600Mhz cas5 or 6 factory timings as a fairly 'normal' thing is on it's way considering the speed that we're seeing with the super high speed ram.

I'm really looking forward to even better DDR3 support on the AMD boards more than anything. I love 1333Mhz cas6 on my last board native divider, but even that is still not possible on every board without having to clock the bus speed and drop dividers.

If I knew there was a set/board out there that I could run 1600Mhz cas6 at normal voltages NATIVE divider I'd pick that up in a heartbeat! For AMD platforms I'm talking of course.

Kei


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

The reason i want to see a BE part is because of the Unlocked multiplier, Only a True overclocker would want that.



Kei said:


> I've been wondering too how the Phenom's would perform if AMD decided to move back to the no L3 cache and instead went to the larger L2 cache setups. I just assumed that maybe it wasn't the best idea perhaps since Intel decided to join the AMD way of thinking and added an L3 to their processors.
> 
> I just haven't been paying too much attention to it I suppose when it came to that. I wish it was a simple thing to add a larger cache just for testing so I could find out for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2010)

The most important aspect of the BE processors to me is the Northbridge multi being unlocked upwards. The cpu main unlocked is nice, but that's easy to do with the bus speed. Finding those northbridge compromises are usually much harder when you have a locked upwards multiplier.

Kei


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

i swore BE parts were Totally Unlocked meaning no downlock or Uplock, only standard CPUs are locked.


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2010)

They are totally unlocked, I was just saying that the most important part of that unlock for me is the Northbridge being totally unlocked.

If they offered parts that had the northbridge unlocked upwards, but the rest were still locked upwards I'd still buy it. It's the most important multi for me.

Kei


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 1, 2010)

hey guys im take a brief break from the forums for a # of reasons and JJ i know i havent istalled win7 yet if i do that i wont be able to finish your wallpaper im working on as currently i dont have enough HDD space to back everything up. Its still a workin progress.

anyway if anyone needs something from me shoot me a PM and ill see whats it about otherwise im avoiding TPU for a bit :  to the PII overclock crew


----------



## trt740 (Feb 1, 2010)

*anyone own this motherboard and if so*

how well does it overclock

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hey guys im take a brief break from the forums for a # of reasons and JJ i know i havent istalled win7 yet if i do that i wont be able to finish your wallpaper im working on as currently i dont have enough HDD space to back everything up. Its still a workin progress.
> 
> anyway if anyone needs something from me shoot me a PM and ill see whats it about otherwise im avoiding TPU for a bit :  to the PII overclock crew



damn man, don't be lost.  It's nice having you around dude.



trt740 said:


> how well does it overclock
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378



I have the UD5 and it overclocks pretty darn good.  So I'm assuming the UD4 must as well.


----------



## jjFarking (Feb 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hey guys im take a brief break from the forums for a # of reasons and JJ i know i havent istalled win7 yet if i do that i wont be able to finish your wallpaper im working on as currently i dont have enough HDD space to back everything up. Its still a workin progress.
> 
> anyway if anyone needs something from me shoot me a PM and ill see whats it about otherwise im avoiding TPU for a bit :  to the PII overclock crew



Do what you need to do mate. Real life is still far more important than any forum 
Good luck bud


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have the UD5 and it overclocks pretty darn good.  So I'm assuming the UD4 must as well.



I'm getting the UD5, so I may need your help with some bios settings and the such. I doubt I will though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> GT40p heads require special headers tho, due to plug angle. Not really a problem in a Ranger tho. And '98s aren't solid lifters. They are still hydraulic.



LOL after reading my post i did say solid and i ment to say hydraulic - FML


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm getting the UD5, so I may need your help with some bios settings and the such. I doubt I will though.



Anytime bro


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2010)

Might be getting back in the club! just bought a ZOTAC GF8100-C-E AM2+ nVidia GeForce 8100 micro ATX

now i need a CHEAP phenom II CPU


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Might be getting back in the club! just bought a ZOTAC GF8100-C-E AM2+ nVidia GeForce 8100 micro ATX
> 
> now i need a CHEAP phenom II CPU



Just get a Sempron for 35 bucks. You might even be able to make it a dual core. Anything else would be overkill for that motherboard. Unless you're throwing a graphics card on it of course. Then maybe get a regular dual core with a higher frequency.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

Good choice for that board


----------



## rockleez (Feb 1, 2010)

I've got a Asus M4A79XTD-EVO and Phenom II x2 550 but when i go into bios, attempt to overclock or anything then save n reboot, it doesn't reboot, just stays black screen and i have to turn off the tower back off then ON before it works again n then it goes overclocking failed or settings changed failed.
Does anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2010)

i got the board for 40$ and i wanted something that would handle a 125-140W CPU


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2010)

rockleez said:


> I've got a Asus M4A79XTD-EVO and Phenom II x2 550 but when i go into bios, attempt to overclock or anything then save n reboot, it doesn't reboot, just stays black screen and i have to turn off the tower back off then ON before it works again n then it goes overclocking failed or settings changed failed.
> Does anyone know what the problem is?



Judging by what you've described, I'm assuming you don't hear a beep to confirm POST when it comes back on correct? If so that means that whatever setting you chose didn't take so it wouldn't POST, and that's why you had to turn the power off and back on. It would revert to a safe setting (the last thing you used usually) so that the system could run, and you can go from there.

When you're overclocking or tweaking ANY settings make sure that you are only tweaking one thing at a time so that you know what the problem is. The first thing to test I think would be the cpu multiplier which is easy to do, and will give the largest result with minimal effort. In order to do that I recommend that you set the cpu voltage to the default value which I believe would be somewhere around 1.350v. Doing that will help avoid running into any problems that might occur if the board tries to up the voltage too far when left on auto.

From there report back to us what you're able to get with the default cpu voltage, if you feel comfortable enough with cooling then go ahead and try the cpu multiplier again with 1.40v but only AFTER you've tested with stock voltage first.

We can go from there after that, and help you get your system screamin faster than it already is stock. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

Guys, maybe any of you can help me.

I'm looking for a SSD to install windows on.  Any recommendations?  This one caught my eye, what do you'll think?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820183254


----------



## rockleez (Feb 2, 2010)

Kei said:


> Judging by what you've described, I'm assuming you don't hear a beep to confirm POST when it comes back on correct? If so that means that whatever setting you chose didn't take so it wouldn't POST, and that's why you had to turn the power off and back on. It would revert to a safe setting (the last thing you used usually) so that the system could run, and you can go from there.
> 
> When you're overclocking or tweaking ANY settings make sure that you are only tweaking one thing at a time so that you know what the problem is. The first thing to test I think would be the cpu multiplier which is easy to do, and will give the largest result with minimal effort. In order to do that I recommend that you set the cpu voltage to the default value which I believe would be somewhere around 1.350v. Doing that will help avoid running into any problems that might occur if the board tries to up the voltage too far when left on auto.
> 
> ...



Lol no settings work and theres no 1.350 only 1.375 and even if i change any other settings it dont work, like just trying to unlock changing to unleashing mode and doing that stuff, it dont work, save n reboot and black screen.


----------



## Kei (Feb 2, 2010)

Have you tried to change the settings without using unleashing mode to try and unlock the processor? If so what was the result, also what bios version are you on right now with your board?

You can find the bios version either looking at the main screen of the bios, or using CPU-Z in windows it will show on the 3rd tab called "Mainboard". 1.375v will end up translating to roughly 1.35v most likely anyway so it's more than safe to use for testing.

Kei


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2010)

what is a good phenom I CPU?


----------



## Kei (Feb 2, 2010)

9850BE or 9950BE!!!!!!! 

Doesn't your board support Phenom II though? If it does I'd say go with maybe the PII 920/925 or something like that so it's not high wattage, and you still get all the speed boost (which is significant).

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> what is a good phenom I CPU?



can i be serious?
really, no one is, if you not get it for nearly free,or as small gift, in my opinion... glad i missed that generation


----------



## erocker (Feb 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> what is a good phenom I CPU?



Good + Phenom I don't exist. The 9850's and 9950's worked, they were not good. Phenom was responsible for AMD going down the toilet and losing a lot of market share.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2010)

hmmm i might just go and get a 920 or 940. my board supports AM3 but im fuzzy on the wattage. when i bought my board the zotac website says they have tested with a phenom II 940 BE but now im reading that its a 65W only CPU. If it will not accept a good quad then i will try to resell it to get my money back due to me wanting a good quad on this board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

Velvet my phenom 9850 clocked as good as a lot of the Phrnom II's on here.  3.6. GHz @ 1.426v


----------



## rockleez (Feb 2, 2010)

Kei said:


> Have you tried to change the settings without using unleashing mode to try and unlock the processor? If so what was the result, also what bios version are you on right now with your board?
> 
> You can find the bios version either looking at the main screen of the bios, or using CPU-Z in windows it will show on the 3rd tab called "Mainboard". 1.375v will end up translating to roughly 1.35v most likely anyway so it's more than safe to use for testing.
> 
> Kei



M4A79XTD EVO Bios-0605


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Velvet my phenom 9850 clocked as good as a lot of the Phrnom II's on here.  3.6. GHz @ 1.426v


Yeah and how long did it last David? lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Velvet my phenom 9850 clocked as good as a lot of the Phrnom II's on here.  3.6. GHz @ 1.426v



sounds gemmy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah and how long did it last David? lol



It didn't die because of that, I was a n00b, probably didn't know what half of the stuff in the BIOS was anyways.  I just had the help of a golden CPU to get that high.  I now look back and notice things I was doing wrong at the time, go figure.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It didn't die because of that, I was a n00b, probably didn't know what half of the stuff in the BIOS was anyways.  I just had the help of a golden CPU to get that high.  I now look back and notice things I was doing wrong at the time, go figure.


lol and your a pro now? well pass on your findings bro.

Im just razzin ya D so chill .... I know it was a great cpu but it didnt last long after that run... what ya think killed it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> lol and your a pro now? well pass on your findings bro.
> 
> Im just razzin ya D so chill .... I know it was a great cpu but it didnt last long after that run... what ya think killed it?



I am chill, I know you are just busting my balls about it, punk!  Anyways, I don't know.  I know I completed my 3.55super pi run, then a 3.6 Ghz one.  3.6 Ghz failed, so I went in BIOS went ballistic on the voltages (except vcore) and boom, there it went. 

3.55 Ghz @ 1.478v for super pi

3.6 GHz @ 1.426v for validation <<<11th worldwide, cheap water cooling


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I am chill, I know you are just busting my balls about it, punk!  Anyways, I don't know.  I know I completed my 3.55super pi run, then a 3.6 Ghz one.  3.6 Ghz failed, so I went in BIOS went ballistic on the voltages (except vcore) and boom, there it went.
> 
> 3.55 Ghz @ 1.478v for super pi
> 
> ...


I remember that screenie like it was yesterday bro and sorry I AM just bustin ballz lol....

I only wish that you and Kei had picked up the CH3 so we could compair some findings... I know CD dont share as mush as I like but thats another thing... I found how to ramp the NB voltage to keep things stable at over 3000GHz and it isnt the cpu/nb setting....try the NB1.8 setting in the bios..... also the tiny led light beside the NB cooler now changes from green (good) to yellow (high).... blah blah.... bloddy crazzzy speeds bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I remember that screenie like it was yesterday bro and sorry I AM just bustin ballz lol....
> 
> I only wish that you and Kei had picked up the CH3 so we could compair some findings... I know CD dont share as mush as I like but thats another thing... I found how to ramp the NB voltage to keep things stable at over 3000GHz and it isnt the cpu/nb setting....try the NB1.8 setting in the bios..... also the tiny led light beside the NB cooler now changes from green (good) to yellow (high).... blah blah.... bloddy crazzzy speeds bro!



You know, I was thinking today about getting a new board.  I have tons of ideas for my project log when I start phase 2 and the blue board seems to be screwing me up   However, what I don't like about the CH III is the PCI-E/PCI slot.  just looking at it puzzles me .

I am looking into the GD70...


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You know, I was thinking today about getting a new board.  I have tons of ideas for my project log when I start phase 2 and the blue board seems to be screwing me up   However, what I don't like about the CH III is the PCI-E/PCI slot.  just looking at it puzzles me .
> 
> I am looking into the GD70...


Why does it puzzle ya? Just cuz it has only 2?

Fuck man just get 2 5970's and be done with it....

I love this mobo and by far been my fav!

Have you seen THIS yet brothers of the AMD clan?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Why does it puzzle ya? Just cuz it has only 2?
> 
> Fuck man just get 2 5970's and be done with it....
> 
> ...



I got a sound card as well and I already bought a card. 

BTW, check out my system specs, my card and a few other new toys are in there   Can't wait till I put everything in, should be lightning fast


----------



## trt740 (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got a sound card as well and I already bought a card.
> 
> BTW, check out my system specs, my card and a few other new toys are in there   Can't wait till I put everything in, should be lightning fast



very nice. check out my new budget rig.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got a sound card as well and I already bought a card.
> 
> BTW, check out my system specs, my card and a few other new toys are in there   Can't wait till I put everything in, should be lightning fast


dude the CH3 has a dedicated sound card slot just above the top 16xPci-e slot so no worries about the space needed....and a  5770? wtf dude? you running a pansi azz rig or what lol... I thought you'd get at the min a 5850 

but niiiiiiice bro hehe 

PS screw the GD70 bro.... get a better mobo, one you understand!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

trt740 said:


> very nice. check out my new budget rig.



Very nice bro, see we got some specs in common. 



fullinfusion said:


> dude the CH3 has a dedicated sound card slot just above the top 16xPci-e slot so no worries about the space needed....and a  5770? wtf dude? you running a pansi azz rig or what lol... I thought you'd get at the min a 5850
> 
> but niiiiiiice bro hehe
> 
> PS screw the GD70 bro.... get a better mobo, one you understand!



It brings a sound card right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Yes...
> The TOP BLACK 1.0 pci slot just above the top (first) x16 PCI-E slot is dedicated for a sound card bro....



But is it only for the card that it brings, or any PCI card?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> But is it only for the card that it brings, or any PCI card?


any PCI card bro


----------



## jjFarking (Feb 3, 2010)

Any PCI*-E* card, not PCI


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> But is it only for the card that it brings, or any PCI card?


well your sound card uses a short pci plug right? than yes it does


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Any PCI*-E* card, not PCI


No im talking about the 1.0 pci slot for his sound card bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> well your sound card uses a short pci plug right? than yes it does



No, check it out:

http://us.store.creative.com/Sound-Blaster-XFi-XtremeGamer/M/B000J1F1BI.htm


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No, check it out:
> 
> http://us.store.creative.com/Sound-Blaster-XFi-XtremeGamer/M/B000J1F1BI.htm


ok I see, I was looking around and thought NA David aint using that card lol.... My bad!

But yes it will plug into the Pci-E (white slot) the middle one between the X16 slots.... there is alot of room for that card to fit bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> ok I see, I was looking around and thought NA David aint using that card lol.... My bad!
> 
> But yes it will plug into the Pci-E (white slot) the middle one between the X16 slots.... there is alot of room for that card to fit bro



maybe it just doesn't seem like it in the pics, but two cards and the sound card in the middle looks like a tight fit buddy.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> maybe it just doesn't seem like it in the pics, but two cards and the sound card in the middle looks like a tight fit buddy.


nope, buddie!
Im looking at my mobo now and there is definatally room even when using dual slot gpu's in top and bottom slot's.... the sound card fits in the middle.... 

Hey just to clear shit up.... your SC, where is the small slot located? to the front of the case? or like a x16 slot closer to the rear? (the tiny tap inbetween the pci pci-e slot)


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

is it a pci-e x1_1
pci-e x16 or
pci slot?


----------



## jjFarking (Feb 3, 2010)

That X-Fi is PCI only, so it should fit in the PCI slot on the CHIII, albeit a tight fit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> nope, buddie!
> Im looking at my mobo now and there is definatally room even when using dual slot gpu's in top and bottom slot's.... the sound card fits in the middle....
> 
> Hey just to clear shit up.... your SC, where is the small slot located? to the front of the case? or like a x16 slot closer to the rear? (the tiny tap inbetween the pci pci-e slot)





fullinfusion said:


> is it a pci-e x1_1
> pci-e x16 or
> pci slot?



mine is PCI, what small slot are you talking about?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Raised my RAM Divider, removed the 3rd stick, PC seems to be running a lot better with two sticks instead of three.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> mine is PCI, what small slot are you talking about?


just plain ol PCI? than yes it will work and also fit! I betcha anything it will even if you end up installing a second gpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> just plain ol PCI? than yes it will work and also fit! I betcha anything it will even if you end up installing a second gpu



but doesn't the board bring a SC that goes on the top spot and out of the way?  If so, we are having this conversation for no reason


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Raised my RAM Divider, removed the 3rd stick, PC seems to be running a lot better with two sticks instead of three.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100202/Capture370.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100202/Capture371.jpg


run 2, or 4, not 3 bro it kills performance.... 3 runs single channel I believe


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> but doesn't the board bring a SC that goes on the top spot and out of the way?  If so, we are having this conversation for no reason


yes it comes with the SupremeFX X-fi card bro lol

but I was thinking you could use your other SC if yuo wanted lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> run 2, or 4, not 3 bro it kills performance.... 3 runs single channel I believe



I knew that but 6GB's looked better in my specs 



fullinfusion said:


> yes it comes with the SupremeFX X-fi card bro lol
> 
> but I was thinking you could use your other SC if yuo wanted lol



I can always sell it and get some money of it


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I knew that but 6GB's looked better in my specs
> 
> 
> 
> I can always sell it and get some money of it


I picked up the OCZ 1600 tripple ch sticks but have the odd ball collecting dust since 3 kills everything, plus this c2 chip wont run any thing more than 2 sticks at 1600mhz... the c3 however will run any combination stock @ 1600mhz 4x1GB-4GB-8GB-16GB.... better memory controller


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I picked up the OCZ 1600 tripple ch sticks but have the odd ball collecting dust since 3 kills everything, plus this c2 chip wont run any thing more than 2 sticks at 1600mhz... the c3 however will run any combination stock @ 1600mhz 4x1GB-4GB-8GB-16GB.... better memory controller



I just ordered the rip jaws in my specs, well I'll order them soon, finishing up Jurassic Park


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

Dude why you using Linx 0.6.4

there is a better and newer version bro... 2.4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Dude why you using Linx 0.6.4
> 
> there is a better and newer version bro... 2.4



This one has always worked great. I'll grab the new one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

would it kill a motherboard that is only rated for a 65W CPU to put anything higher?


----------



## Kei (Feb 3, 2010)

Potentially yes...you could kill it quickly if it works, or you could be safe and it may not work at all and your wallet will just cry instead. 

Kei


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

well i bought a board off ebay yesterday and come to find out it only supports 65W cpus so i tried to cancel the purchase but the guy shipped it out this morning


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> well i bought a board off ebay yesterday and come to find out it only supports 65W cpus so i tried to cancel the purchase but the guy shipped it out this morning



Just get something that it supports man, or re sell it for what you got it for.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

im trying to get the guy to take it back due to his listing didnt mention the 65W cpu Limitation


----------



## Kei (Feb 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I remember that screenie like it was yesterday bro and sorry I AM just bustin ballz lol....
> 
> *I only wish that you and Kei had picked up the CH3 so we could compair some findings...* I know CD dont share as mush as I like but thats another thing... I found how to ramp the NB voltage to keep things stable at over 3000GHz and it isnt the cpu/nb setting....try the NB1.8 setting in the bios..... also the tiny led light beside the NB cooler now changes from green (good) to yellow (high).... blah blah.... bloddy crazzzy speeds bro!



I'm not totally over not picking up the CH3 yet....I look at the price almost every single day. :shadedshu

I even found a place with free shipping and a few bucks off the newegg price....I'm still honestly staring at the open box specials on it too despite any warnings. I'm going mad I tell you....mad

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2010)

Kei said:


> I'm not totally over not picking up the CH3 yet....I look at the price almost every single day. :shadedshu
> 
> I even found a place with free shipping and a few bucks off the newegg price....I'm still honestly staring at the open box specials on it too despite any warnings. I'm going mad I tell you....mad
> 
> Kei


Bro just do or DIE and get it! Trust me you wont regret it! this mobo has everything one could ask for and more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Kei said:


> I'm not totally over not picking up the CH3 yet....I look at the price almost every single day. :shadedshu
> 
> I even found a place with free shipping and a few bucks off the newegg price....I'm still honestly staring at the open box specials on it too despite any warnings. I'm going mad I tell you....mad
> 
> Kei



I bought one open box item a bit ago from the egg, it was great.  what was it?  Don't even remember


----------



## Kei (Feb 3, 2010)

You guys are both like the devil...

Kei


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> run 2, or 4, not 3 bro it kills performance.... 3 runs single channel I believe



If you need more than 4GB, running 6GB single channel is way better than 4GB dual channel going to the pagefile.

Besides, you'll see a little difference, but nothing major. Either CPU mag or MaximumPC did a big writeup on it, and showed that there almost no difference in all but the most bandwidth needy apps. Gaming, by and large, wasn't effected by it at all.



brandonwh64 said:


> would it kill a motherboard that is only rated for a 65W CPU to put anything higher?



What the hell board did you buy that only supports 65w?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

the first page of this thing needs to be updated


----------



## vigor07 (Feb 3, 2010)

hi guys plz help me to overclock my pc
im using 
PROC-AMD phenom II X4 965
MOBO-Asus M4A79T Deluxe
Cooler-Coolermaster Hyper N520
RAM-OCZ Obsidian 2x2 Gb 1600 Mhz
PSU-Thermaltake 600 toughpower 
Case-Aerocool VX-9 pro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

vigor07 said:


> hi guys plz help me to overclock my pc
> im using
> PROC-AMD phenom II X4 965
> MOBO-Asus M4A79T Deluxe
> ...



Hi Vigor, welcome to TPU, you will absolutely love this damn place, I can't live without it, notice my post count?  Anyways do yourself a favor and read man.  This will be the best thing you can do.  I can give you a fish and feed you for a day, but if I teach you how to fish I fed you for a lifetime.  Ever heard that? 

Anyways, first thing you can try is just raising your multiplier.  The default CPU multiplier on the 965 is 17, you can try one setting up at a time.  I can do 3.8 GHz without touching any voltages, just by raising the multiplier.  Give the multiplier a shot and report back.

BTW, here is a great guide to overclocking the Phenom II's.  Read it, it's golden!! 

http://game.amd.com/us-en/content/pdf/AMD_Dragon_AM3_AM2_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


----------



## vigor07 (Feb 3, 2010)

thank u my friend . nice to meet u


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

vigor07 said:


> thank u my friend . nice to meet u



Anytime dude, I'm going to bed now, but tomorrow if you want hit me up on AIM or something, my info is to the left.  I'll give you a helping hand on the overclocks.  My name is David by the way, but everybody and their mothers call me Chicken patty, so don't be shy 

CP, logging off!


----------



## vigor07 (Feb 3, 2010)

okay friend go to sleep good night


----------



## vigor07 (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

vigor07 said:


> okay friend go to sleep good night



Night fellas!


----------



## vigor07 (Feb 3, 2010)

*here is the pic of my Oc cpu*

This is a screen shot


----------



## xvi (Feb 3, 2010)

May I join? Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition (RB-C2), DFI LanPart DK 790FXB-M3H5. Managed 3.6GHz on stock volts. Should be rig sig.

Also, if I may bug everyone for some advice, I've heard 3.6-3.8 GHz is sort of the "wall" for nearly everyone, but I see some people have managed to get past that. I've bumped voltage up around 1.5v which resulted in absolutely no budge at all. I've tried bumping other voltages ever so slightly. I've been using AMD Overdrive and the BIOS (I haven't noticed much of a difference between the two. Test changes in Overdrive, save them in BIOS when they work). How do I breach this OC wall, oh great masters of Phenom II?

I thought the answer to *any* OC wall was simply more voltage, but I'm starting to wonder. I'm showing roughly 27c idle, 36c load (linpack). Quick (10m) stress shows stable. 3.6GHz seems to be the limit for 1.35v and needs a slight bump (1.4v at most) to hit 3.8-3.9GHz (unknown stability).

I'll try to dig through the 330 pages here for answers tomorrow (when I'm not half asleep).

Quick Edit: 3.8GHz wasn't completely stable at 1.4v. A tiny bump to 1.425v brought it to stability.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

vigor07 said:


> This is a screen shot



Well as far as the overclock, good job man, is it stable?  How are the temps?

As far as your score, what video card are you running?  If you are running something that lacks Physx your score will be that low.



xvi said:


> May I join? Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition (RB-C2), DFI LanPart DK 790FXB-M3H5. Managed 3.6GHz on stock volts. Should be rig sig.
> 
> Also, if I may bug everyone for some advice, I've heard 3.6-3.8 GHz is sort of the "wall" for nearly everyone, but I see some people have managed to get past that. I've bumped voltage up around 1.5v which resulted in absolutely no budge at all. I've tried bumping other voltages ever so slightly. I've been using AMD Overdrive and the BIOS (I haven't noticed much of a difference between the two. Test changes in Overdrive, save them in BIOS when they work). How do I breach this OC wall, oh great masters of Phenom II?
> 
> ...


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all ! Week left til i buy this 955BE & start the overclock, here's the question : using stock HSF (won't have enough $$$$ this month for both CPU & TRUE, just CPU) how high i should go for overclock/overvolt with it ? 3.6/3.7GHz for CPU, 1.40v for vCore ? I know HT freq left on 2000MHz clock. Also if i'll get rev. C3 CPU, how well it'll overclock/overvolt compared to rev. C2 CPU ? Thanx in advance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Hi all ! Week left til i buy this 955BE & start the overclock, here's the question : using stock HSF (won't have enough $$$$ this month for both CPU & TRUE, just CPU) how high i should go for overclock/overvolt with it ? 3.6/3.7GHz for CPU, 1.40v for vCore ? I know HT freq left on 2000MHz clock. Also if i'll get rev. C3 CPU, how well it'll overclock/overvolt compared to rev. C2 CPU ? Thanx in advance.



The C3's have a better IMC so they overclock considerably better.  As far as temps just stay below 55ºc


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 3, 2010)

^That one was fast.  Thanx dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

xanlord said:


> ^That one was fast.  Thanx dude.



No problem bro


----------



## jjFarking (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The C3's have a better IMC so they overclock considerably better.  As far as temps just stay below 55ºc



Just a question on that: are you referring to die temperature, or core?
Only asking, as the max temps are stipulated by AMD in regards to die, not core.
Not sure why they stipulate that, but there it is..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Just a question on that: are you referring to die temperature, or core?
> Only asking, as the max temps are stipulated by AMD in regards to die, not core.
> Not sure why they stipulate that, but there it is..



I'm referring to core temp.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm referring to core temp.



Just got my Gigabyte board and man is it nice. it is all blue and white they did away with all the green,orange, red and purple slots making it more ascetically pleasing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

NICE TRT! post a picture once you have finished


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> NICE TRT! post a picture once you have finished



x2


----------



## trt740 (Feb 3, 2010)

it been a long time since I had a AMD system what the general rule of thumb for max voltage on these chips is it 1.5v ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

trt740 said:


> it been a long time since I had a AMD system what the general rule of thumb for max voltage on these chips is it 1.5v ?



That sounds about right 1.5-1.525v.  Max safe temp 55ºc, max absolute temp 62ºc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

new video card 

XFX 5770


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> new video card
> 
> XFX 5770
> 
> ...



congratulations friend


----------



## xvi (Feb 4, 2010)

Making it official.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=995503






Edit: To-do list: Bump speed on the HT Link to 12x (2400MHz).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

xvi said:


> Making it official.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=995503
> 
> ...



I believe your HT Link can only be as high as the Bus speed.  Therefore you need to drop the multiplier down a bit and clock higher using the bus.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2010)

Got the board for sale if anyone is interested. its NEW IN BOX

FS/FT ZOTAC GF8100-C-E AM2+/AM3 nVidia GeForce 8100 micro ATX


----------



## trt740 (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it me or do these amd systems not seem to handle higher clocked ddr3 ram as well as intel. thats easily fixed with tighter timing but why bother with ddr3 then?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Is it me or do these amd systems not seem to handle higher clocked ddr3 ram as well as intel. thats easily fixed with tighter timing but why bother with ddr3 then?



Give us some more details.  But yes RAM does seem to clock better with Intel for some strange reason.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Give us some more details.  But yes RAM does seem to clock better with Intel for some strange reason.



Well my boards rated for ddr3 1600 but at or near ddr3 1600 and  my usb ports malfunction and other wacky things, but if I drop the ram down and tighten the timing I can go much higher with no problems. I also lose zero performance because my ram runs tighter. On a side note my rig is fast as hell. I don't miss my quad at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Well my boards rated for ddr3 1600 but at or near ddr3 1600 and  my usb ports malfunction and other wacky things, but if I drop the ram down and tighten the timing I can go much higher with no problems. I also lose zero performance because my ram runs tighter. On a side note my rig is fast as hell. I don't miss my quad at all.



Hmmm, you scaring me. I just got my RAM (same as yours) and a similar board.  I'll install them shortly and post with my findings.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The C3's have a better IMC so they overclock considerably better.  As far as temps just stay below 55ºc



can you get 2800+ nb crunching and linx stable? 3000 nb surely would bring nice write speeds


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> can you get 2800+ nb crunching and linx stable? 3000 nb surely would bring nice write speeds



Haven't tried, no need to run it that high.  I'll try 2800MHz max for daily usage if voltage is reasonable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Well my boards rated for ddr3 1600 but at or near ddr3 1600 and  my usb ports malfunction and other wacky things, but if I drop the ram down and tighten the timing I can go much higher with no problems. I also lose zero performance because my ram runs tighter. On a side note my rig is fast as hell. I don't miss my quad at all.





Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm, you scaring me. I just got my RAM (same as yours) and a similar board.  I'll install them shortly and post with my findings.



Well I put them in, set timings manually and voltage to 1.6v as rated and here they are crunching along.   Set at 1600 in the BIOS.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Haven't tried, no need to run it that high.  I'll try 2800MHz max for daily usage if voltage is reasonable.



1.325 for my 2820... its a c2,remember! and no real gem, just a good proc.

i bet you will be able to run it that high, without issue!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 1.325 for my 2820... its a c2,remember! and no real gem, just a good proc.
> 
> i bet you will be able to run it that high, without issue!



I'm just lazy to try it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm just lazy to try it.



lol? come on, the i7 is supposedly much more work to tweak 
bump that sucka! and enjoy 10000+ mb writes/sec
you just need the sharpest timing you can get, with as much bandwith as you can squeeze. but i got severly more with low timings, than with high bandwith, its really true!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol? come on, the i7 is supposedly much more work to tweak
> bump that sucka! and enjoy 10000+ mb writes/sec



I just gotta be in the mood


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just gotta be in the mood



amd is too fast,eh? you dont need the extra mhz!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> amd is too fast,eh? you dont need the extra mhz!



Not that, I just don't wanna stop crunching neitherLOL


----------



## trt740 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I put them in, set timings manually and voltage to 1.6v as rated and here they are crunching along.   Set at 1600 in the BIOS.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100205/Capture379.jpg



and mine will do 1600 at default clocks it's only when you overclock the cpu the trouble starts and we have very similar motherboards with the same phase power.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

trt740 said:


> and mine will do 1600 at default clocks it's only when you heavely overclock the cpu the trouble starts and we have very similar motherboards with the same phase power.



Not a heavy overclock, but it's overclocked.  These are the settings I'm running right now.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not a heavy overclock, but it's overclocked.  These are the settings I'm running right now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100205/Capture380.jpg



It may also be my ddr3 controller on the chip. I believe your chip has a better one than mine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

trt740 said:


> It may also be my ddr3 controller on the chip. I believe your chip has a better one than mine.



very true, could be.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not that, I just don't wanna stop crunching neitherLOL



intels are suprisingly better at that,sadly. i shut my 955 down sometimes, because i know, the far inferior q9550 will exceed it, crunching wise


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> intels are suprisingly better at that,sadly. i shut my 955 down sometimes, because i know, the far inferior q9550 will exceed it, crunching wise



Clock speed is all that matters and cores.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Clock speed is all that matters and cores.



3.4ghz q9550,only for crunching beats 3.8ghz 955, if i game 3 hours per day

how can that be?

EDIT:
offtopic, but how much Rep would i get in this thread, if i would be able to work at AMD´s FAB1 in Dresden ? im currently searching for the job,perfectly fitting my talents


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 3.4ghz q9550,only for crunching beats 3.8ghz 955, if i game 3 hours per day
> 
> how can that be?
> 
> ...



That would be great man, good luck.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Much better


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice numbers. Oh and btw CP, you  may want to update your sig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice numbers. Oh and btw CP, you  may want to update your sig.



Thanks man for the comment and for the reminder.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Much better
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100205/Capture381.jpg



lol? i never was able to attain that speeds, with exactly that values, only 25mhz more, and i mostly used fsb to regulate clock speed

how is that possible?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol? i never was able to attain that speeds, with exactly that values, only 25mhz more, and i mostly used fsb to regulate clock speed
> 
> how is that possible?



I got the magic touch, what can I say LOL.  Not all setups are the same, remember that.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got the magic touch, what can I say LOL.  Not all setups are the same, remember that.



but 3000 mb copy difference? 1000mb write difference and 1000mb slower l3? isnt that a little much?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> but 3000 mb copy difference? 1000mb write difference and 1000mb slower l3? isnt that a little much?



Run it again and post it, let me check it out and compare it to mine.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Run it again and post it, let me check it out and compare it to mine.



how much nb? if its too much, i cant guarantee, to reach the 1600mhz completely 
(not very strong imc), but with supposedly slightly better timings!

EDIT: i post my actual now,first
REDIT: the values are messed up, i post a cpu-z also


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how much nb? if its too much, i cant guarantee, to reach the 1600mhz completely
> (not very strong imc), but with supposedly slightly better timings!
> 
> EDIT: i post my actual now,first
> REDIT: the values are messed up, i post a cpu-z also



2600 NB for me on that run I just posted.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

now my actual, its much faster than my old settings

how fast are your super pi 1m and 2m calcs?
my linx also reports much lower flops than yours!

EDIT: correct pic now
higher latency with that timing? obscure?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> now my actual, its much faster than my old settings
> 
> how fast are your super pi 1m and 2m calcs?
> my linx also reports much lower flops than yours!
> ...



Maybe the lack of memory speed as compared to mine affects your L3 a bit?????  I don't know dude.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe the lack of memory speed as compared to mine affects your L3 a bit?????  I don't know dude.



as said, its much faster with lower timings... i will try to make another pic with higher memory clock today, to show it to you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds good man


----------



## trt740 (Feb 5, 2010)

I can tell you when using windows these AMD chips are quicker. The may not be faster at burning a dvd or other tasks but in windows they are faster. I'm not sure why maybe the memory controller or chipset instructions, but they are snappier.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2010)

So far so good.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Trt, that's th same thing I noticed, they feel so snappier.  I personally think that AMD's Hyper transport and the way they communicate with the mem and NB and stuff is a much better design than Intels.  That's just my two cents.

@jr. I'm happy for you bro, imma try to send you that ram today bro.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok now how do I unlock this puppy? I set in bios ACC to Auto but no change. Maybe a bios downdate? 

EDIT:

Noticed I'm on F4, the first bios release. Hmmmm ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll let some body chip in on that


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2010)

No problem CP.






Does everything here look on par to you considering I'm on stock air @ 3Ghz? Currently crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

What are you cooling it with?  Temps are ok though.  Max safe is 55.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What are you cooling it with?  Temps are ok though.  Max safe is 55.



Stock air bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

That's not bad.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanx man. Still a no go, I've tried all options in ACC. Hmmmm ....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think all of them unlock though, do you know?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't think all of them unlock though, do you know?



Updated to F5 bios, switched it over to Hybrid EC Firmware from normal. No Windows load, but it did unlock to quad although no proof due to no windows boot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmmm you getting closer, at least it unlocks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2010)

O btw CP, I was playin Dirt 2 today, didn't change any settings and it played the same. So in theory i'm matching performance of the quad + GTS in gaming.


EDIT:

Unlocking was a no go, attempted a few things.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 5, 2010)

what the chances of this chip doing 4.0ghz  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103809 is 250 ht easily reached with c3 chips


----------



## Kei (Feb 5, 2010)

trt740 said:


> what the chances of this chip doing 4.0ghz  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103809 is 250 ht easily reached with c3 chips



That's a really pretty box. 

250 HT is yawn inducingly easy to hit on Phenom II as long as your board as above garbage level...aka even a budget board will go higher than 250. My Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P $80 budget board tops 330 HT on problem without raising voltage. 

Kei


----------



## trt740 (Feb 5, 2010)

Kei said:


> That's a really pretty box.
> 
> 250 HT is yawn inducingly easy to hit on Phenom II as long as your board as above garbage level...aka even a budget board will go higher than 250. My Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P $80 budget board tops 330 HT on problem without raising voltage.
> 
> Kei



with a quad because they can be harder


----------



## Kei (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm using a quad....PII 955 C2. I've seen higher than 370 HT with Phenom II's before, and that was a lock multiplier model.

I have absolutely no doubt that you'll be able to hit 250 HT as long as you're using at least a decent board.

Kei


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 5, 2010)

Is good Phenom II x3@x4..As he speaks Turbo V 3.2Ghz


----------



## erocker (Feb 5, 2010)

trt740 said:


> with a quad because they can be harder



Your board will easily do it. Your board should easily do 300fsb, good for 4.5ghz.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm temped thats a c3 chip and very cheap but I'm liking this Regor it's quick and a third of the price, very tempted. Rock solid so far at 3.8ghz and almost 100 percent at 3.9 but still working on that. Runs cool as heck never breaks 30c even at 1.5v


----------



## trt740 (Feb 6, 2010)

anyone know when the phenom II 555 is going to be released thats my next attempt i think.


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 6, 2010)

trt740 said:


> anyone know when the phenom II 555 is going to be released thats my next attempt i think.



is likely to be launched this fall..I wanted to go to the thuban..


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 6, 2010)

Im trying a different approach to finding my higher stable clock.... I need to know when using Intel burn stress....Should I leave the stress level on standard?

Im asking because the ram is on auto as well as the HT link speed and also the NB speed... If going from standard to high I notice its sucking up alot of the memory...

What should I test at and how many runs?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> is likely to be launched this fall..I wanted to go to the thuban..



nope found it already posted on etailers but sold out


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

trt740 said:


> nope found it already posted on etailers but sold out



Does the price of 965 will fall after the launch thuban?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> Does the price of 965 will fall after the launch thuban?



might not since thuban won't work on most current am2/am3 motherboards.


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

trt740 said:


> might not since thuban won't work on most current am2/am3 motherboards.



If the voltage is high it .. many motherboards do not have the pleasure of thuban


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 7, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> Does the price of 965 will fall after the launch thuban?


you bet it will lol, look at the 5870's price. It's finally dropping after the news that the green team has there new gpu comming out real soon.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 7, 2010)

trt740 said:


> might not since thuban won't work on most current am2/am3 motherboards.


Link me man I've been outta the loop for a tad 
spec's please jfmi.


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> you bet it will lol, look at the 5870's price. It's finally dropping after the news that the green team has there new gpu comming out real soon.



is because if I can not buy the thuban'll have to go to 965


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 7, 2010)

The Original Computer!!!!

This made me laugh out loud... 
(try explaining this to your grand-kids!)




Memory was something you lost with age 
An application was for employment 
A program was a TV show 
A cursor used profanity 

A keyboard was a piano 
A web was a spider's home 
A virus was the flu 
A CD was a bank account 

A hard drive was a long trip on the road 
A mouse pad was where a mouse lived  

And if you had a 3.5 inch floppy. 


You just hoped nobody ever found out!


----------



## jjFarking (Feb 7, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Im trying a different approach to finding my higher stable clock.... I need to know when using Intel burn stress....Should I leave the stress level on standard?
> 
> Im asking because the ram is on auto as well as the HT link speed and also the NB speed... If going from standard to high I notice its sucking up alot of the memory...
> 
> What should I test at and how many runs?



Use the High setting, with the default 5 runs as a minimum.
For reference, you may want to enable logging as well.
Standard is OK, but it's really not as good in finding probs, should there be any


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 7, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> is because if I can not buy the thuban'll have to go to 965


na it's not that, amd has always had low prices so why should that change?

I betcha the 6 core will be around $370 Canadian dollars when it hit's the market... I say that just because Im used to what they charge up here for there PII's


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 7, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Use the High setting, with the default 5 runs as a minimum.
> For reference, you may want to enable logging as well.
> Standard is OK, but it's really not as good in finding probs, should there be any


thanks man I'll do that


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Use the High setting, with the default 5 runs as a minimum.
> For reference, you may want to enable logging as well.
> Standard is OK, but it's really not as good in finding probs, should there be any



Hey buddy where I buy a cooler on newegg this model has..


----------



## jjFarking (Feb 7, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> Hey buddy where I buy a cooler on newegg this model has..
> 
> http://www.aywun.com/productimages/A1-V8.png



Ah!
That'll be the Aywun A1-V8.
I have the A1-V10 atm, which is just fine. The V8 actually gets a better wrap then the V10, but I can't see how that is (V10=5 copper pipes per side; the V8 is 4 per side).
Use that heatsink with 1 (or 2) Scythe Gentle Typhoon(s), or the SlipStream (1900rpm) & you should be on a winner.

Not too sure on the high OC region though, as these heatsinks are very nice, but not quite in the same league as, say, a True120 or some such.


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Ah!
> That'll be the Aywun A1-V8.
> I have the A1-V10 atm, which is just fine. The V8 actually gets a better wrap then the V10, but I can't see how that is (V10=5 copper pipes per side; the V8 is 4 per side).
> Use that heatsink with 1 (or 2) Sythe Gentle Typhoon(s), or the SlipStream (1900rpm) & you should be on a winner.
> ...



I think this is enough for me .. What site I think you can sell me Infome?
thanks


----------



## jjFarking (Feb 7, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> I think this is enough for me .. What site I think you can sell me Infome?
> thanks



Not sure mate. As far as I'm aware, they're only selling on the Australian market (maybe New Zealand too).
I'll have a look around to see where else they sell these


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Not sure mate. As far as I'm aware, they're only selling on the Australian market (maybe New Zealand too).
> I'll have a look around to see where else they sell these



as I have a brother in milford sound can talk to him ..trademe maybe

thanks


----------



## jjFarking (Feb 7, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> as I have a brother in milford sound can talk to him ..trademe maybe
> 
> thanks



OK, well he should be able to get one through any of the e-tailers down there. Shouldn't be more than $52 at the most. Some sell them more cheaply.
Thing is; it's not going to be a budget cooler once you factor in the cost of getting it to you.
Unless you can get the postage cost down or for free 

EDIT: they do only sell here in Aus & NZ.
Your brother would be your only option then


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> OK, well he should be able to get one through any of the e-tailers down there. Shouldn't be more than $52 at the most. Some sell them more cheaply.
> Thing is; it's not going to be a budget cooler once you factor in the cost of getting it to you.
> Unless you can get the postage cost down or for free
> 
> ...



how much you paid in your cooler v10?


----------



## jjFarking (Feb 7, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> how much you paid in your cooler v10?



I think I paid AUS$72 for it.
I'd say to stick with the V8 though, and use some OCZ Freeze thermal paste to compliment it.
Judging by the reviews, there's something about the way the V8 is setup that makes it more efficient than the V10


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2010)

So far so good guys. Keepin her @ 3.2Ghz for now. That's crunching load btw on the TX3.


----------



## jjFarking (Feb 7, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100206/Capture055.jpg
> 
> So far so good guys. Keepin her @ 3.2Ghz for now. That's crunching load btw on the TX3.



Nice temps!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

@JR doesn't look bad.I would try to go higher on the clocks. I wouldn't stop till atleast 3.5ghz


----------



## Kei (Feb 7, 2010)

Sweet temps JR 

I'm liking the voltage as well that is showing (1.26v), can you go any lower than that and still be stable? I'm not sure how low the Tri cores can hit when overclocked, but I know my X4 955 can do the stock 3.2Ghz @ 1.168v fully torture test stable.

Then again you're does start from a lower clock speed, so it might need just a little more voltage than I would...and as usual every unit is different. 

Kei


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2010)

Thx jj & pos

I'm still working on a higher 24.7 clock. Although 3.2Ghz just feels fast and very snappy. Think I will attempt to push further via htt speed.

@Kei

Haven't really attempted to lower vcore much more than that. Hmmmm ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

good luck JR and keep us updated.I'm sure if you got a decent chip 3.6ghz on~1.35v would be possible for 24/7


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

look at this result Phenom II 720BE x3@x4 
good?







comment  Cooler stock


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2010)

very very nice Hunt3r, wish I had the bonus core. But I love this chip so far.


----------



## facepunch (Feb 7, 2010)

here you go on water


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> very very nice Hunt3r, wish I had the bonus core. But I love this chip so far.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100207/Capture059.jpg



see thats more like it i popped 4062mhz on mine (not stable) and 3.7ghz stable on mine way back in the day before i killed the damn thing


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 3.7ghz stable on mine way back in the day before i killed the damn thing



Hearing that scares me a little. How did you kill it?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hearing that scares me a little. How did you kill it?



left the cpu@ stock volts and pushed 3.5v thru the memory controller on some D9DCD


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> very very nice Hunt3r, wish I had the bonus core. But I love this chip so far.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100207/Capture059.jpg



Will I have problem to use on this voltage-day


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> Will I have problem to use on this voltage-day



I don't see any problems with that voltage at all.


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I don't see any problems with that voltage at all.



My memories are 1333Mhz wanted to put them to 1600Mhz most do not know the move latencies .. you know?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> My memories are 1333Mhz wanted to put them to 1600Mhz most do not know the move latencies .. you know?



Im currently working on 1333->1600 as well. What timings are you currently at? Oh and don't go above 1.75v on AM3 just to play safe.

EDIT:

Just upped my ram, here's where I am at with 1.7v ...


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

he is on "auto" BIOS


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2010)

Yup, try out my timings above with 1.7v.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

cdawall said:


> left the cpu@ stock volts and pushed 3.5v thru the memory controller on some D9DCD



Yeah, IMC's tend not to like that too much. lol.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, IMC's tend not to like that too much. lol.



issue was the difference need to crank everything if you plan on pushing 3.5v thru the IMC cpu at 1.7v could handle it just fine


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2010)

cdawall said:


> issue was the difference need to crank everything if you plan on pushing 3.5v thru the IMC cpu at 1.7v could handle it just fine



I know. It's been that way with IMC's from the beginning. IMC death was way more common in the DDR days tho, because of their much higher voltage needs.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I know. It's been that way with IMC's from the beginning. IMC death was way more common in the DDR days tho, because of their much higher voltage needs.



my issue is phenom II have a 32nm IMC instead of a 45nm one when i tossed the ram on a 90nm new orleans chip i hit the same volt/clock without an issue


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2010)

cdawall said:


> my issue is phenom II have a 32nm IMC instead of a 45nm one when i tossed the ram on a 90nm new orleans chip i hit the same volt/clock without an issue



I know (about the IMC process that is). I'm confused why you keep addressing me tho? I'm not disagreeing with you.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2010)

cdawall said:


> my issue is phenom II have a 32nm IMC instead of a 45nm one when i tossed the ram on a 90nm new orleans chip i hit the same volt/clock without an issue



where do you attain such knowledge? Reading thru each technical documentation,AMD released?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

4gh´z






might go for 4+ ghz tonight, should be able to do 4.1-4.2 below 1.5v, and dont mind the wrong voltage on cpu-z, it always fucks with me somehow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome, you are inspiring me


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

just for you cp 







wish i had som wc, looooong tubes, and a huges ass rad to put out in the snow with some anti freeze in the water


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

at least you got the snow


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah, but my fingers are falling off soon, good i have the GF's hair dryer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

don't you have a stove or something?  That'll get your hands hotter and quicker I would think


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

lol, i have a radiator? is that the same thing?

but i turned that off to do some oc'ing tonight,


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

maybe a cooler from a truck or a car could do the trick? i can get those for free used


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Some people use heater cores from vehicles.  You should look into that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

might do that

i'm on 4.2ghz now at 1.5v, 

will try out some testing

it was not booting in to windows under that volt


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Some people use heater cores from vehicles.  You should look into that



*cough* 

try to get a used one from an old renault espace


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

those good?
and no more oc'ing for tonight, 

all the sudden ther was a blue flash from the machine, and i was like FUUUUUUUCK!!!!! 

took of the power cord and took out the battery to make sure, then it was just one of my fans that broke down, i had melted totally in the middle

guess ther must have been some flaw in it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Holy crap you must have dirtied your panties bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah i did, wanna see 

jk, but dang, i got scared,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

I had something similar happen once.  I have a tech station that brings a connector with a power button.  So I plugge it into the board and it started smoking.  I swear to god I must've screamed like a little bitch


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Some people use heater cores from vehicles.  You should look into that





Chicken Patty said:


> I had something similar happen once.  I have a tech station that brings a connector with a power button.  So I plugge it into the board and it started smoking.  I swear to god I must've screamed like a little bitch



He meant like this


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had something similar happen once.  I have a tech station that brings a connector with a power button.  So I plugge it into the board and it started smoking.  I swear to god I must've screamed like a little bitch





Velvet Wafer said:


> He meant like this



LOOOOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Something like that


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I know (about the IMC process that is). I'm confused why you keep addressing me tho? I'm not disagreeing with you.



just addressing what you said by bringing up some knowledge other people didn't have figured i may as well throw it out there but your post was the best to answer the original question on.



Velvet Wafer said:


> where do you attain such knowledge? Reading thru each technical documentation,AMD released?



chew* brought it to my attention on XS he has actually helped me alot with phenom's unluckily we had a bit of a falling out over some ram and no idea if he wants to talk with me much anymore....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2010)

@ all PhII guys

Anyone have an idea of what voltage to raise for 1600 ram to not give me random restarts? I have memtested 1600 10-10-10- 31 with trfc's@160 1.8v, cpu @ 3.2Ghz 1.26v and does 7 passes ok. 3.5Ghz 1.37v is a no go with raised vcore tho but ok with 1333 9-9-9-25 trfc's @ 110 1.6v.

EDIT:

Oh and with 1600mhz ram, I have to raise nb to 1.2v from 1.1v.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ all PhII guys
> 
> Anyone have an idea of what voltage to raise for 1600 ram to not give me random restarts? I have memtested 1600 10-10-10- 31 with trfc's@160 1.8v, cpu @ 3.2Ghz 1.26v and does 7 passes ok. 3.5Ghz 1.37v is a no go with raised vcore tho but ok with 1333 9-9-9-25 trfc's @ 110 1.6v.
> 
> ...




my 720BE was not that great with DDR3 may just be a weak memory controller. only fix i can think of us push you NB up a little more 1.3-1.375v


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2010)

cdawall said:


> my 720BE was not that great with DDR3 may just be a weak memory controller. only fix i can think of us push you NB up a little more 1.3-1.375v



Okee doke. I'm not gonna worry bout it much. I'm enjoying the setup as is. Just need some insight.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Okee doke. I'm not gonna worry bout it much. I'm enjoying the setup as is. Just need some insight.



ok i looked into some old pics i had the 720BE could be pushed as high as my other chips but took more voltage for it to work. 


edit:

took up to .15v more on DDR and more on core as well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

i've heard many times that amd cpu's are VERY happe for low latency memory, 

and i've also heard that you should not take the voltage above 1.71-1.75v with phenom IIs


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i've heard many times that amd cpu's are VERY happe for low latency memory,
> 
> and i've also heard that you should not take the voltage above 1.71-1.75v with phenom IIs



I know, I just did it as a test. Thanks for looking out tho. 

@cda

But how much more voltage, that is the question.


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i've heard many times that amd cpu's are VERY happe for low latency memory,
> 
> and i've also heard that you should not take the voltage above 1.71-1.75v with phenom IIs



1.9v rocking hard!  The only determining factor with memory voltage for AM3 is the RAM itself.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i've heard many times that amd cpu's are VERY happe for low latency memory,
> 
> and i've also heard that you should not take the voltage above 1.71-1.75v with phenom IIs



whomever told you the max volts was wrong the max volts on a phen om for 24/7 use is well over 2v's the chips can run DDR2 using the same memory controller which goes up to 2.4v on some sticks. i ran upwards of 3v's on my 550BE with no issues


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

cdawall said:


> chew* brought it to my attention on XS he has actually helped me alot with phenom's unluckily we had a bit of a falling out over some ram and no idea if he wants to talk with me much anymore....



did you spoke unfriendly with him? that doesnt sound like the regular Nvidia/Ati Argument


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> 1.9v rocking hard!  The only determining factor with memory voltage for AM3 is the RAM itself.



For real? So I can attempt 1.9v for 24.7 usage?  Hmmmm....

Cause I heard the same as Don a little while ago while reading up some.


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> For real? So I can attempt 1.9v for 24.7 usage?  Hmmmm....
> 
> Cause I heard the same as Don a little while ago while reading up some.



It depends on the RAM. My Crucials are rated for 1.8v 1333Mhz cas 6. It's not easy finding higher voltage DDR3 anymore.

The big difference between DDR3 for i5/i7 and AM3 DDR3 is Bank Cycle Time (tRC). AM3 runs at a lower tRC (maximum value is 41) and is incapable of running higher. i5/i7 RAM likes a higher tRC (it may be called something else for Intel). This is why there are stability problems using i5/i7 RAM in AM3.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> This is why there *can be* stability problems using i5/i7 RAM in AM3.



as you see, im floating the boat relatively fine with i5/i7 Ram.
the chances are just higher, it wont run, but i personally was never that satisfied with ram, than im now, with my Ripjaws

trfc should be at 26 atm


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks for sharing that erocker

wafer , ripjaws are mean memory for the money imo


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thanks for sharing that erocker
> 
> wafer , ripjaws are mean memory for the money imo



oh, there were indeed sets, that refused to run their stock settings on AM3. that seems to be kinda luck, to grab a good kit. maybe my kit would be golden on P55, who knows? its VERY acceptable for my current setup, and loves my high NB clocks!


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> as you see, im floating the boat relatively fine with i5/i7 Ram.
> the chances are just higher, it wont run, but i personally was never that satisfied with ram, than im now, with my Ripjaws
> 
> trfc should be at 26 atm



Yes there are some RipJaws that work for both and of course some can run at a lower tRC, some cannot. This is a set of RipJaws that work: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=G.Skill_Ripjaws-_-20-231-275-_-Product

I'm probablly going to get that set for my htpc.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yes there are some RipJaws that work for both and of course some can run at a lower tRC, some cannot. This is a set of RipJaws that work: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=G.Skill_Ripjaws-_-20-231-275-_-Product
> 
> I'm probablly going to get that set for my htpc.




http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231306
i have these, only the dual channel kit, and bought them relatively cheap, for 70 euros, during the time, when memory was dead cheap. when i see their price now, i nearly passed out on my chair

i wont sell that memory so soon, and i will not overvolt it, above 1.7, because i dont want to kill it. its like a sandbox. you set the timing you want. on intel it must be even easier


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> did you spoke unfriendly with him? that doesnt sound like the regular Nvidia/Ati Argument



it was a silly argument on the stability of some DDR3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

just some personal experience.  I haven't overclocked my ripjaws yet, but i put them in, set the rated timings/voltage and they run flawlessly, I'm truly amazed!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

cdawall said:


> it was a silly argument on the stability of some DDR3



did you argued above the just mentioned i5/i7 ram compability to amd? or did you just dissed his beloved set?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> just some personal experience.  I haven't overclocked my ripjaws yet, but i put them in, set the rated timings/voltage and they run flawlessly, I'm truly amazed!



+1 on that, did the same with mine on my am3 board


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> just some personal experience.  I haven't overclocked my ripjaws yet, but i put them in, set the rated timings/voltage and they run flawlessly, I'm truly amazed!



you dont want to know, how my facial expression was, after i had no problems running all subtimings, like i was using ddr2.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> did you argued above the just mentioned i5/i7 ram compability to amd? or did you just dissed his beloved set?



we argued if my 1840 cas 6-6-6-18 were stable he was right but thats against the point


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> +1 on that, did the same with mine on my am3 board





Velvet Wafer said:


> you dont want to know, how my facial expression was, after i had no problems running all subtimings, like i was using ddr2.



My previous experience with G.Skill was horrible, well not horrible but not great, I said I will never buy them again.  But after a 20 minute chat session with Kei I was bought and glad I was.  Really happy with how easy this RAM can be configured to run at rated speeds/timings/voltage with ease.  Good job G.SKILL you saved a customer


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

cdawall said:


> we argued if my 1840 cas 6-6-6-18 were stable he was right but thats against the point



that would be blazingly fast, i believe i understand, why he have doubted that.
memory stability is a thing which i find relatively cloudy. im glad, when i find a setting, giving me the most feelable performance, regarding that
you can always ask for mercy, if youre willing to do that. i just dont know, how important your connection to him is for you
just my 2 cents



Chicken Patty said:


> My previous experience with G.Skill was horrible, well not horrible but not great, I said I will never buy them again.  But after a 20 minute chat session with Kei I was bought and glad I was.  Really happy with how easy this RAM can be configured to run at rated speeds/timings/voltage with ease.  Good job G.SKILL you saved a customer



i also never heard good of them, until they released the ripjaws, which POS talked me into!
i never regretted it!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My previous experience with G.Skill was horrible, well not horrible but not great, I said I will never buy them again.  But after a 20 minute chat session with Kei I was bought and glad I was.  Really happy with how easy this RAM can be configured to run at rated speeds/timings/voltage with ease.  Good job G.SKILL you saved a customer



pssht screw GSKILL crucial value is were its at







these are running unstable but still cool


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

cdawall said:


> pssht screw GSKILL crucial value is were its at
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090525/Capture018.jpg
> 
> these are running unstable but still cool



crucial is also fine, and they ever were,from what i knew. only a few revisions in all their lineups had errors, and they were eleminated very fast

BTW, pretty strong IMC for a c2. i bet one of the more stronger on this world 
u used dice?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

Crucial is very good. never owned any but the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Crucial is very good. never owned any but the results speak for themselves.



even their more sucky D9 fought my dominators with ease. and i never heard anything bad about their ddr1

(i own corsair. and i dont like their sticks very much. they are very complicated to tweak, and are very easy to mistime.one set refuses me stock.)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

i personally think that most corsair memory is overpriced and waaaay to much tweaking, its prob fine for overclockers and tweakers, but not for normal people, i stick with kingston, they ALWAYS works for me, g-skill, patriot and crucial


----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yes there are some RipJaws that work for both and of course some can run at a lower tRC, some cannot. This is a set of RipJaws that work: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=G.Skill_Ripjaws-_-20-231-275-_-Product
> 
> I'm probablly going to get that set for my htpc.



these work on mine http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

i had those http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303

worked perfect from day one


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i personally think that most corsair memory is overpriced and waaaay to much tweaking, its prob fine for overclockers and tweakers, but not for normal people, i stick with kingston, they ALWAYS works for me, g-skill, patriot and crucial



i got both kits for 40 euros. they look cool, even if they still can overheat, their design is awesome. but i never was able to get them to do wonders with high volts, even if thats what theire build for no 1066 4-4-4-12??? crap... on intel they probably would be better, because they can do up to 1250 with crappy 6-7-7 timing,2,4v


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> crucial is also fine, and they ever were,from what i knew. only a few revisions in all their lineups had errors, and they were eleminated very fast
> 
> BTW, pretty strong IMC for a c2. i bet one of the more stronger on this world
> u used dice?



 used DICE on the cpu and ram itself. might have one of the better IMC's i have no idea but 1840 wasn't stable so it didn't really accomplish anything special


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

cdawall said:


> used DICE on the cpu and ram itself. might have one of the better IMC's i have no idea but 1840 wasn't stable so it didn't really accomplish anything special



i cant cross 2800nb, when not using the 1066 divider also i cant get below cl 7
 on the 1333 divider

imc is too weak,i believe. or my board just hates me, what i dont believe so much


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i cant cross 2800nb, when not using the 1066 divider also i cant get below cl 7
> on the 1333 divider
> 
> imc is too weak,i believe. or my board just hates me, what i dont believe so much



i have pushed multiple chips to high ram clock speeds on that board its one of my fav's which is why i still have it. might be your board never seen a 955 not push ram


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i have pushed multiple chips to high ram clock speeds on that board its one of my fav's which is why i still have it. might be your board never seen a 955 not push ram



so youre saying, boards is probably the limiting factor?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

4.1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

4.21 GHz @ 1.152v, amazing!!  

great job bro, Should have more left in it   Is that stable?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

cpu-z is still being an ass to me, look at coretemp

but no it is NOT stable, can only do 4ghz stable at 1.475-1.485


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

That seems abou right for these CPU's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah, but its not the temps that are olding me back i think, i think its my memory, have 2 different sticks of ddr2, 

i will go hunting for some nice used ones, 

anyone know some VERY good ddr2 1000+mhz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

I haven't used DDR2 in a while ask JR, he had some nice valueram that clocked well I believe.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah, but its not the temps that are olding me back i think, i think its my memory, have 2 different sticks of ddr2,
> 
> i will go hunting for some nice used ones,
> 
> anyone know some VERY good ddr2 1000+mhz?



Diablo CSX, AxeRam, certain batches of D9 Fatboy Chips (rare, not produced anymore)

they all are expensive tho!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

thx man, will look into that,


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx man, will look into that,



ballistix are a pretty good for relatively low costs,tho! they just arent that extreme, they are just relatively universal,but much cheaper


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2010)

@ The Don

Can you give me a shot of CPUz on both Memory and SPD tabs. Then download memset and give me a screen shot of that? But how do you feel that the ram is holding you back?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

i really dont know if its the memory holding me back, i have NO idea on how to config them 

but yeah, 2min


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i really dont know if its the memory holding me back, i have NO idea on how to config them
> 
> but yeah, 2min



Oh trust me I can look into a few things that you culd try once you get me that info.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you mean these? http://www.memoryc.com/computermemory/ddr2ram/2gbgeilpc28500blackdragonkit.html



i dont know if these are d9, but they have to be, to be special  i didnt heard much good about gskill ddr2. i meant the crucial ballistix.

the fatboy ones: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




normal,good D9 substitutes, not the newest batch,new ones got no clips anymore,theyre completly glued:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2010)

Those are D9 sticks but the single sided ones are better. The double sided ones get warmer.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Those are D9 sticks but the single sided ones are better. The double sided ones get warmer.



in fact they were the warmest ram in a memory temperture review, i read a few weeks ago.
these things love a fan!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

there ya go


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2010)

And these are HyperX sticks correct?

Try out 4-4-4-15 800mhz -OR- 1066 5-5-5-15 @2v, see if that gets you to post.  If either does see if you can get through at least 2 passes of memtest. Goal here tho is to be on the 800 Cl4 settings. From there you can probly start to tweak down your tRC & tWR timings just to make everything feel snappier. Oh and bring your tRRD up a notch to 4.

on a side note:





Does that look good for 3.3Ghz and cheap 1333 Corsairs? Probly gonna keep it here for 24.7 as none of my temps go above 52C on load EXCEPT for gpu.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

i wont be doing anything atm, just had a HUGE crash, took me and hour to get it working again, 

will wait till i get some good memory, 

and the memory is one stick of hyperx 1066 and one stik valueram 800mhz, 

but do you think i coul put on a heat sink on the valueram and clock it to 1066mhz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

Mix and matching sticks kills performance try running either or.

Either heatsink or a RAM cooler would do the job.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah well i may have found a buyer for the whole rig, i got a offer on 1200$ atm, so i might soon go i7 again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you want to get rid of the if or did the offer just sound tempting?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

the offer is very tempting, might see if another wants to place a higher offer, i can get a full x58 setup for around 1000$ used, maybe less if i dont buy the gfx used and go for a new one, maybe a 5850 for later cf


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the offer is very tempting, might see if another wants to place a higher offer, i can get a full x58 setup for around 1000$ used, maybe less if i dont buy the gfx used and go for a new one, maybe a 5850 for later cf



Your really going to hate me for this...YGPM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the offer is very tempting, might see if another wants to place a higher offer, i can get a full x58 setup for around 1000$ used, maybe less if i dont buy the gfx used and go for a new one, maybe a 5850 for later cf



Not a bad deal at all, especially from a crunching perspective


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 10, 2010)

Today is the day : in few moments (hour & some) from now i'll have the 955BE CPU. Any warnings/suggestions/etc how i adjust voltages/frequencies/MHZ raw power for 3.6/3.7GHz OC on stock air cooling, before i start tweaking ? Might also buy some wires for fan control panel. Finally, going for TR's ChillFacotr 2 cause next month (or end of this) i'll finally buy TRUE. Suggest people & thanx in advance/anyway. \m/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Today is the day : in few moments (hour & some) from now i'll have the 955BE CPU. Any warnings/suggestions/etc how i adjust voltages/frequencies/MHZ raw power for 3.6/3.7GHz OC on stock air cooling, before i start tweaking ? Might also buy some wires for fan control panel. Finally, going for TR's ChillFacotr 2 cause next month (or end of this) i'll finally buy TRUE. Suggest people & thanx in advance/anyway. \m/



It's as easy as just raising your multiplier.  Keep the temps below 55º, max safe voltage for me is 1.5v.  Good luck


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's as easy as just raising your multiplier.  Keep the temps below 55º, max safe voltage for me is 1.5v.  Good luck



That's the easy OC, the best OC is a mixture of both 







Oh and 1.5v is a no on my rig CP. Already hitting 53C crunching load.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's as easy as just raising your multiplier.  Keep the temps below 55º, max safe voltage for me is 1.5v.  Good luck



1.5v not supposed to be safe overvolt on stock AMD's air cooling now, or is it ? Also need to consider the fact, i don't know yet whether it'll be rev. C2 or C3 CPU. Nevermind - THANX !!!!!!!



JrRacinFan said:


> That's the easy OC, the best OC is a mixture of both
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100210/Capture074.jpg
> 
> Oh and 1.5v is a no on my rig CP. Already hitting 53C crunching load.



For X3 720 ~3.5GHz OC - is it on air cooling ? I saw 720 can go higher, though i don't remember whether it was on plain-jane air or water cooling. Nevertheless nice OC. And yeah - balanced mixture of both is the way to the top.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2010)

xanlord said:


> For X3 720 ~3.5GHz OC - is it on air cooling ? I saw 720 can go higher, though i don't remember whether it was on plain-jane air or water cooling. Nevertheless nice OC. And yeah - balanced mixture of both is the way to the top.



Air cooling. A Rocketfish knockoff of the CoolerMaster TX3. I have a weird quad rail psu and ram isn't great,  so I am kinda limited. It's fine for duals but add another core and it causes instabilities with overclocking involved. The "video card" rails are fine, I have ran 8800GTS SLI on this psu before without issue. May ask the wife if she would be willing to swap power supplies with me for a few days to test my theory.

I could probably push it higher if I wanted to but heat is an issue.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Help attention black edition X4 owners Okay before I buy a 945 c3*

one of you guys with a 955 or 965 use the 16x multiplier and see if you can hit a stable 4.0ghz with your ram at ddr1600 or at least tight timing.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 10, 2010)

trt740 said:


> one of you guys with a 955 or 965 use the 16x multiplier and see if you can hit a stable 4.0ghz with your ram at ddr1600 or at least tight timing.


What? You asking if the bus can be raised using the x16 multi to hit 4ghz stable using the 1600mhz divider? 250x16 = 4ghz and the memory set at 1600mhz will be 2000mhz...

Im using a 955 c2 and 4GHz is easy at 1600mhz with 7.7.6.15.25 1T timings..

stable? well for running any benches it is but i dont run it like that 24/7


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 10, 2010)

Have it, clocked default for now, after i'll come back (from pub ) i'll raise the frequencies/voltages, here's the CanardPC/CPU-Z dump :





FYI : don't worry, i won't be drunk to perform these actions, in fact i even promised to play AvP3 MP demo. :lol: Few pints of Guinness didn't make anyone drunk. 


*EDIT*


Here's link :


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1010645


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> What? You asking if the bus can be raised using the x16 multi to hit 4ghz stable using the 1600mhz divider? 250x16 = 4ghz and the memory set at 1600mhz will be 2000mhz...
> 
> Im using a 955 c2 and 4GHz is easy at 1600mhz with 7.7.6.15.25 1T timings..
> 
> ...



need a c3 to see if it will do 4.0ghz stable 24/7


----------



## erocker (Feb 10, 2010)

trt740 said:


> one of you guys with a 955 or 965 use the 16x multiplier and see if you can hit a stable 4.0ghz with your ram at ddr1600 or at least tight timing.



It'll work with either chip.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> It'll work with either chip.



24/7 because the 945 uses a 16 x multipler


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2010)

trt740 said:


> 24/7 because the 945 uses a 16 x multipler



well I went ahead and payed the extra 9 dollars for A 955 C3. It most likely will have better resale


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 10, 2010)

trt740 said:


> well I went ahead and payed the extra 9 dollars for A 955 C3. It most likely will have better resale


Wow ya splurged hey Trt lol... I cant wait to see what it can do over my c2 chip


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Wow ya splurged hey Trt lol... I cant wait to see what it can do over my c2 chip



hey the truth is 9 dollars is nine dollars but if thats the case a 925 c3 is 139.99 so now it's only 20.00 etc and you could go all day with that. I was just trying to save as much as possible. The 945 would have had good resale as well because it a 95 watt chip and the 955 is a 125 watt (atleast on paper)


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 10, 2010)

trt740 said:


> hey the truth is 9 dollars is nine dollars but if thats the case a 925 c3 is 139.99 so now it's only 20.00 etc and you could go all day with that. I was just trying to save as much as possible. The 945 would have had good resale as well because it a 95 watt chip and the 955 is a 125 watt (atleast on paper)


Still 9 dollars is nothing in this day and age, I'm just glad to see you forked out the extra... you wont be disappointed


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 10, 2010)

Note for CROSSHAIR III Formula owners.... there's a new Bios update and it looks promising.
Looks like a performance fix


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kei* how low were you wanting a mobo to go voltage wise for the memory?

The new CrosshairIII bios has dropped the voltage down to 1.51v


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

is there ANY AM3 board with SLI capabilities?

i can find tons of AM2+ but cant seem to find any real am3 boards

it would be nice to have either my present cpu or the new x6 when it comes out + a pair of the new nvidia gpu's in sli


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130236&cm_re=980a-_-13-130-236-_-Product 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130235&cm_re=750a-_-13-130-235-_-Product

Alternatively, you could attempt running the "pre i5/i7 hardware SLI" installer.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

wow, thats nice man!

hopefully they will support the new cpu when it comes out, 

and they not even expensive imo


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wow, thats nice man!
> 
> hopefully they will support the new cpu when it comes out,
> 
> and they not even expensive imo



Yeah, AFAIK, the only ones made were those 2 from MSI.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah well lets hope that msi puts on the Hydra chip on their new 890 boards, that would be freakin awesome imo


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 11, 2010)

Started overclock session, currently have it on 3300MHz, no overvolt yet. CPU freq 200, multi - x16.5, here's the CPU-Z dump (how do i post screen dump, first upload to FileShack & than here, or what ?) :

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1011222

Next up Vantage on this clock (Performance) & then LinX with this clock - at which setting should i run the LinX ? Max memory, number of tasks, what ? Thanx.


----------



## erocker (Feb 11, 2010)

xanlord said:


> (how do i post screen dump, first upload to FileShack & than here, or what ?) :
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1011222



Photobucket works good as there are no popups. You can also use www.techpowerup.org and upload your pictures there.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

save your screenshot as a jpeg file, then use this http://www.techpowerup.org/ to upload with, 

just copy the line in the bottom to insert pictures on this page

the area marked with a black square 







is what you must copu to show us your pic


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 11, 2010)

well im finally back from my semi break from TPU now i need to start working on that new desktop wallpaper for jjfarking lol dan things taking more work then i expected it to

i had some overclocking fun with my 940be in a M3A78 board got it to 3.7 stable so my guess is my gskill ram / gigabyte board and cpu all just dont want to play nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well im finally back from my semi break from TPU now i need to start working on that new desktop wallpaper for jjfarking lol dan things taking more work then i expected it to
> 
> i had some overclocking fun with my 940be in a M3A78 board got it to 3.7 stable so my guess is my gskill ram / gigabyte board and cpu all just dont want to play nice



Welcome back bro, we missed ya


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 11, 2010)

Here's first dump, not what i expected but suddenly the GPU score improved way more than what was with Phenom 9950BE, hope to hit 3.6GHz (LinX stable ) & then post it here :






2erocker & [FIH] The Don :

Thanx alot for screendump posting, much appreciated.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well im finally back from my semi break from TPU now i need to start working on that new desktop wallpaper for jjfarking lol dan things taking more work then i expected it to
> 
> i had some overclocking fun with my 940be in a M3A78 board got it to 3.7 stable so my guess is my gskill ram / gigabyte board and cpu all just dont want to play nice


your back already? heck I thought you just left a week ago lol.... Just kidding and welcome back Crazyeeeeeee


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Here's first dump, not what i expected but suddenly the GPU score improved way more than what was with Phenom 9950BE, hope to hit 3.6GHz (LinX stable ) & then post it here :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100210/screendump1.jpg
> 
> ...



np man and welcome btw


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 11, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Here's first dump, not what i expected but suddenly the GPU score improved way more than what was with Phenom 9950BE, hope to hit 3.6GHz (LinX stable ) & then post it here :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100210/screendump1.jpg
> 
> ...



you wouldnt believe me, 4 ghz are no piece of cake, xan

even with a good chip, and a good cooler it can take some tweaking


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

i think he is trying to keep the volts low


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think he is trying to keep the volts low



gets pretty toasty on 1.5


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

nah, just a matter of cooling

i had a stable 4ghz oc the other day at 1.4875v i love my c3


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nah, just a matter of cooling
> 
> i had a stable 4ghz oc the other day at 1.4875v i love my c3



crunch that, it will be very difficult to keep it below 40 load, with that amount of voltage 

my old c2 just needs that low temp,yet alone to hold the NB clocks stable


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

look here 






had my door and my windows open, and was freezing my ass off

have it on 3.8 ghz now 24/7 at 1.3875v


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2010)

4ghz on air is no big feat anymore i had it stable enough for benches on a M3A78T and stock cooler


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> crunch that, it will be very difficult to keep it below 40 load, with that amount of voltage
> 
> my old c2 just needs that low temp,yet alone to hold the NB clocks stable


Im able to keep a nice and cool 42c under full Intel burn load @ 4GHz c2 955 @1.4750v 

Thanks Chicken Patty


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 4ghz on air is no big feat anymore i had it stable enough for benches on a M3A78T and stock cooler


Hey thats you... u... master of clocks!!! Hush lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> look here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100210/06oc alt.jpg
> 
> ...


your sensors are lien to you bro!
I betcha if you look a bit deeper the cpu is running at least 1.4+volts....

If not than my hat goes off to ya bro!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

remember to look at coretemp instead, cpu-z is ALWAYS fuckin with me somehow


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> remember to look at coretemp instead, cpu-z is ALWAYS fuckin with me somehow


I totally know what your saying bro, have you installed Everest to see what the temps are doing?

This CH3 and Core temp lie big time.... Everest matches to what's really going on for me... not crap temp lol.... give it a try and post back 

ps. thanks for the link too heheheheheh


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 11, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Im able to keep a nice and cool 42c under full Intel burn load @ 4GHz c2 955 @1.4750v
> 
> Thanks Chicken Patty



my rad would need fans, then i would also be lower


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my rad would need fans, then i would also be lower


Gimme your addy bro and I'll send out whats laying around in the 120mm department, I'm upgrading soon and might have 2-3 fans I can swing your way


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey thats you... u... master of clocks!!! Hush lol




i ain't no master i just have more patience and a bag of tricks. anyone can do what i do i'm not anymore talented than any of you. i may just believe in the old style of clocking more than some like i have no max voltage or temps i clocked till it stops plain and simple.

phenoms post@1.7v on air water and DICE infact they will run 24/7 on water with temps under 55C around 4ghz hehe


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I totally know what your saying bro, have you installed Everest to see what the temps are doing?
> 
> This CH3 and Core temp lie big time.... Everest matches to what's really going on for me... not crap temp lol.... give it a try and post back
> 
> ps. thanks for the link too heheheheheh



will give it a try later man!

and no problem, glad i could help


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i ain't no master i just have more patience and a bag of tricks. anyone can do what i do i'm not anymore talented than any of you. i may just believe in the old style of clocking more than some like i have no max voltage or temps i clocked till it stops plain and simple.
> 
> phenoms post@1.7v on air water and DICE infact they will run 24/7 on water with temps under 55C around 4ghz hehe



i dont think i can push my current machine without spending a little cash to get some heatsinks and perhaps a few additional Athlon Chips and other memory.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> i dont think i can push my current machine without spending a little cash to get some heatsinks and perhaps a few additional Athlon Chips and other memory.



redneck water on it would be sweet some garden hose locking barbs and a pond pump go along way


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i ain't no master i just have more patience and a bag of tricks. anyone can do what i do i'm not anymore talented than any of you. i may just believe in the old style of clocking more than some like *i have no max voltage or temps* i clocked till it stops plain and simple.
> 
> phenoms post@1.7v on air water and DICE infact they will run 24/7 on water with temps under 55C around 4ghz hehe



Thats why you always will clock higher then me. I have a max voltage and max temps.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i ain't no master i just have more patience and a bag of tricks. anyone can do what i do i'm not anymore talented than any of you. i may just believe in the old style of clocking more than some like i have no max voltage or temps i clocked till it stops plain and simple.
> 
> phenoms post@1.7v on air water and DICE infact they will run 24/7 on water with temps under 55C around 4ghz hehe


A bag of Tricks hey , than pass it along man lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 11, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Gimme your addy bro and I'll send out whats laying around in the 120mm department, I'm upgrading soon and might have 2-3 fans I can swing your way



would be very kind of you, full


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> would be very kind of you, full


that dont help me much bro .... PM me your addy and I'll send them out when I get my new fans. k.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 11, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> that dont help me much bro .... PM me your addy and I'll send them out when I get my new fans. k.



YGPM


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> redneck water on it would be sweet some garden hose locking barbs and a pond pump go along way



Id rather have a fast machine at the moment then see if i can push this one. At one time i was thinking about just getting an Athlon 64 FX CPU, Decent Motherboard and Keep the rest of the machine the same for this current one after building the New one but who knows.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> YGPM


Replied bro


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 11, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Replied bro



take a look, TPUers! this Guy doesnt fear shipping me A Bunch of Fans to Europe! my Appreciations for that!
i believe all fellow Europeans know what i mean


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2010)

well the courier service must be way different there as i have heard horror stories. Trust me I wont deal with regular mail with USPS in houston again considering there have been several items sent from home that were sent back due to unable to deliver which is bullsnot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Im able to keep a nice and cool 42c under full Intel burn load @ 4GHz c2 955 @1.4750v
> 
> Thanks Chicken Patty



No problem man


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> take a look, TPUers! this Guy doesnt fear shipping me A Bunch of Fans to Europe! my Appreciations for that!
> i believe all fellow Europeans know what i mean


Oh stop it lol, My wife sends her parents gifts to Australia all the time and trust me, I have an idea on what post costs lol.... It be cheaper to send to Germany than AU lol


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 11, 2010)

Just benchmarked it again with Vantage, so far i (obviously) see no perf benefit from either 3300 & 3400MHz, only small increments here & there. Here's dump (It's 3.4GHz OC) :







Next screendump is only with 3.6GHz, so no 3.5GHz screendump for you.  jk

*EDIT*

WTF, almost forgot, sorry : going from Phenom 9950BE to Phenom II 995BE sees a much needed perf benefit in all 3 Crysis benchies, namely - CPU_bench 1, CPU_bench 2 & GPU_bench. And the crazy part it's VeryHigh everything except res - 1680x1050. Ranges from lowish 28-30+ all the way to 40+ - 50fps. Things yet to become impressive but i tell you - it's one F***in'A piece of silicon.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry for double-post, just have another pic & question. Pic :






Question : as you all see LinX is running. I set #of tasks, memory & time correspondingly (16331, 2048Mb & 5mins, sorry for those that don't understand Russian). Now - it (LinX) still running as i type the message, is it normal ? Should it stop or i stop it on a contrary ? Thanx.

Enjoy. Soon i'll test the 3.6GHz with it, after coming back from Tel-Aviv. Buying some DIY stuff for my leather jacket to prepare myself for Wacken 2010.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 11, 2010)

Sure its normal, just let it run while your surfing the net. It's not hurting anything.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 11, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Sure its normal, just let it run while your surfing the net. It's not hurting anything.



Running it with the options i mentioned for couple of hours (or more) is the way to test overclock for stability, eh ?  Thanx. Soon after i'll comeback i'll test 3.5-3.6GHz OC for stability & then post the 3.6GHz screendump (from now on ScD ? ) here.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 11, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Running it with the options i mentioned for couple of hours (or more) is the way to test overclock for stability, eh ?  Thanx. Soon after i'll comeback i'll test 3.5-3.6GHz OC for stability & then post the 3.6GHz screendump (from now on ScD ? ) here.


sure nothing wrong with that, have you tried to stress using OCCT?
it keeps the cpu @ 100% load for how ever long you want it to run.
 Intel burn just cycles the cpu and wont continuously keep the cores at 100%

I use Intel burn for quick stability check be for benching but use OCCT when I want to make certain its stable.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thats why you always will clock higher then me. I have a max voltage and max temps.



if it breaks i know what not to do next time its all a learning curve in effect i have a max cause i know were my chip will die. like when i killed it pushing DDR2 now i know stock cpu+insane VDDR=dead mem controller



fullinfusion said:


> A bag of Tricks hey , than pass it along man lol



they are mine 



eidairaman1 said:


> Id rather have a fast machine at the moment then see if i can push this one. At one time i was thinking about just getting an Athlon 64 FX CPU, Decent Motherboard and Keep the rest of the machine the same for this current one after building the New one but who knows.



get a san diego FX55  i always always wanted one of those and if i get a chance i'm going to get one for some old school fun


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> if it breaks i know what not to do next time its all a learning curve in effect i have a max cause i know were my chip will die. like when i killed it pushing DDR2 now i know stock cpu+insane VDDR=dead mem controller
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FX 57 or FX 60 is what i had in mind.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 11, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> sure nothing wrong with that, have you tried to stress using OCCT?
> it keeps the cpu @ 100% load for how ever long you want it to run.
> Intel burn just cycles the cpu and wont continuously keep the cores at 100%
> 
> I use Intel burn for quick stability check be for benching but use OCCT when I want to make certain its stable.



Thanx for suggestions really, but i want to keep the desktop as clean (lean & mean, as well ) as possible. lol jk Thanx nevertheless for suggestion. Besides Chicken Patty suggested LinX for such thing (stressing stock/overclocked CPU), so i happy bout it.

Here's the final ScD (short name for ScreenDump, remember ?) using a bunch of benchies+SpeedFan prog : 






During the Vantage test (also LinX running) in 2 CPU tests SpeedFan reported temp of *57* degrees Celsius !!!!!!! So the 3.6GHz OC is the highest more or less stable OC for stock AMD air cooler. Although if i wouldn't run LinX with Vantage, what would happen in temp department ?  Gonna try to run Vantage with High preset now & see how it fares out with that 3.6GHz clock. 'Course i'll post ScD of it too & after that i'll run LinX *only* with that clock (plus CPU-Z, Task Manager & SpeedFan, 'course).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

That pretty good man.  with some better cooling you'll clock even higher easily!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

400mhz raise at stock volt is pretty nice imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 400mhz raise at stock volt is pretty nice imo



That's the same thing I was able to get out of my 965 C3.  from 3.4 GHz to 3.8 GHz at default.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 11, 2010)

Fuckin'A to that (sorry for the language) lol. Only be happy if it *will*. Thanx  all. 

*EDIT*


Mind you all - this is rev. C*2* CPU i have. Probably wait for Thuban (AMD's six-core), rather then sell this one for C3 CPU. Thanx all, again.

BTW : anyone tried to play AvP3 MP demo (from Steam) with 3.6GHz clock ? I currently will.  See if i'll get BSODs or not.  jk


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Fuckin'A to that (sorry for the language) lol. Only be happy if it *will*. Thanx  all.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



When are you going to be getting better cooling?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

remember that it is VERY few if any am2+ boards that will support the new cpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> remember that it is VERY few if any am2+ boards that will support the new cpu



Good point.  However you never know if things can change, but you do have a very good point.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

im interested . just continue the show


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> remember that it is VERY few if any am2+ boards that will support the new cpu



M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI, nforce 780a SLI (got 2xGTX 280, until GF100 & Thuban come out ). BIOS update from ASUSTek - v2803 (supports rev. C2 & C3 955BE & 965BE). Thanx, but i already ahead of what you say by a good mile. (waited for ASUS to release it from end of 2009) Thanx nevertheless & it's true.  



Chicken Patty said:


> Good point.  However you never know if things can change, but you do have a very good point.



True, as well.


2all :


Just as promised - here's ScD of me running Vantage in High preset on 3.6GHz with CPU-Z, TaskManager & SpeedFan running as well (& it nevermind if you run Vantage+LinX, or just Vantage - the temp in both CPU tests rising all the way to almost frightening 50-57 degrees C). Pic then :







Enjoy feesting your eyes in it/have a viewing pleasure.  


*EDIT* 

Almost forgot : the nicest touch of this CPU's (955BE) HSF ? The bottom of it is copper plate with wide coverage area, not just for "misely" (jk) CPU. Covers the CPU's area+the inner area of HSF mount. But even that doesn't help in cooling temps down after i passed the 3.5GHz OC. Still, nice touch AMD. But i bet you knew it before me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

Dude, why don't you use Core Temp for temp. monitoring, like it a lot better than speedfan 

Core Temp


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2010)

How better ?  Don't think i don't trust you, it's just the way i see it the prog tells me strictly what i need to know. Then again, if CoreTemp have more necessary features for temp monitoring, then you talk the buisness. 

*EDIT*


Just noticed the prog's link you gave - interface is less graphical (& less aggressive) then SpeedFan's. Sorry, but for now i'll stick with SF. Thanx nevertheless, guess i'll have to use it a bit later. Don't think that i'm stubborn.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> How better ?  Don't think i don't trust you, it's just the way i see it the prog tells me strictly what i need to know. Then again, if CoreTemp have more necessary features for temp monitoring, then you talk the buisness.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



no problem dude, it was only a suggestion


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2010)

Just saw that it's has some (minor) prob with few of Phenoms/Phenom IIs, but still support 'em.  nevertheless.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Just saw that it's has some (minor) prob with few of Phenoms/Phenom IIs, but still support 'em.  nevertheless.



What, Core Temp?


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, read what it says bout that Phenom/Phenom II issue in the page of link you gave.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Yeah, read what it says bout that Phenom/Phenom II issue in the page of link you gave.



Works great for me that's why I guess I never even bothered to read it


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's what i dug up :



> Note: AMD Phenom is supported, but it does not report absolute temperature. More on this in How does it work?.



That is all, i guess. Have fun using this prog.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Here's what i dug up :
> 
> 
> 
> That is all, i guess. Have fun using this prog.



I think I know what they man, but maybe I'm wrong.  I'll look into it and if I find anything interesting I'll post it.   Thanks.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude, why don't you use Core Temp for temp. monitoring, like it a lot better than speedfan
> 
> Core Temp


Everest is the better choice of the latter 2 bro.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Here's what i dug up :
> 
> 
> 
> That is all, i guess. Have fun using this prog.





Chicken Patty said:


> I think I know what they man, but maybe I'm wrong.  I'll look into it and if I find anything interesting I'll post it.   Thanks.



It's the sensors, not the program. Speedfan is not any more accurate. In fact, I'd go so far as to say it's generally less accurate than Core Temp. The sensors on Intel's Yorkfields have the similar problems.



fullinfusion said:


> Everest is the better choice of the latter 2 bro.


Everest isn't any better either. It hogs a lot more resources to give you a reading no more accurate than Core Temp.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2010)

temp gun anyone?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> FX 57 or FX 60 is what i had in mind.



FX55 sandy and FX57 are pretty much the same chip and the 60 dont clock to well opty 165 would be better


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2010)

A dual core AGP machine would be nice to have, I could always get 2 more gigs of Mushkin Redline and have a pretty decent Older machine (One that would actually load the videocards capabilities)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

this mobo maybe then? http://www.asrock.com/MB/overview.asp?Model=939Dual-VSTA

it has both agp and pci-e


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2010)

Before i go for 8+ hours sleep, here's the SuperPi 1M calculations dump with 3.6GHz (1st run was 20.xxxsec, this one - observe ) :






See you in 8+ hours from now.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> A dual core AGP machine would be nice to have, I could always get 2 more gigs of Mushkin Redline and have a pretty decent Older machine (One that would actually load the videocards capabilities)



from what i saw an opty is around $50 and a AGP board (NF3 style) is $40 but that would toss you up into a good gamer


oh and woot for texas snow






its better than a car wash


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Here's what i dug up :
> 
> 
> 
> That is all, i guess. Have fun using this prog.



thats because the phenom II core temps don't read individually, never have, in fact i can't remember a time when i could read each core separately lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2010)

WTH, Lackland or Sheppard? PS I'm E5 Cdawall.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> from what i saw an opty is around $50 and a AGP board (NF3 style) is $40 but that would toss you up into a good gamer
> 
> 
> oh and woot for texas snow
> ...



I was able to play COD 4 with just a resolution adjust to the native but i would have constant lag spikes with character movement/lookaround. I was getting i believe max of 42 FPS. Also i heard there is a slight compatibility issue with the Dual Core CPus on NF3 motherboards with ATI video cards, which is very odd.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NForce3

only solution would to get a Different CHipset motherboard or run a Single core, Then again a fast Single core can be as strong or even faster than a Dual core at times.

I think with this BS they pulled on NF3 and 2 users has made me decide to drop Nvidia as a Chipset maker totally.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> WTH, Lackland or Sheppard? PS I'm E5 Cdawall.



shep and i'm only an E3 



eidairaman1 said:


> I was able to play COD 4 with just a resolution adjust to the native but i would have constant lag spikes with character movement/lookaround. I was getting i believe max of 42 FPS. Also i heard there is a slight compatibility issue with the Dual Core CPus on NF3 motherboards with ATI video cards, which is very odd.



never heard of the compatibility issues on that setup thats a funky ass combo to mess up...


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It's the sensors, not the program. Speedfan is not any more accurate. In fact, I'd go so far as to say it's generally less accurate than Core Temp. The sensors on Intel's Yorkfields have the similar problems.
> 
> 
> Everest isn't any better either. It hogs a lot more resources to give you a reading no more accurate than Core Temp.


I beg to differ on that one Wile, the CH3 dont display proper temps using core temp.
Everest shows every thing from psu 12 volt which occt and aod plus other programs to monitor don't read. Core temp shows a 6c higher temp than Everest does.... Everest displays what the bios shows.

Oh and today I was talking to Acid and he commented on my temps.... I was idling at what he runs under load so i decided to see what was going on.

The D-Tek fusion block was big time con-vexed in the center. I spent all afternoon lapping it and now she's running 6c cooler and don't have the big fluctuations in temperature like before. 

I ran Wprime 1024m and the highest the cpu hit was 32c

Before it would hit into the mid 40's
I also checked the cpu and it wasn't bad but could have used a minor lapp but I'm not giving up the warranty for a degree or two  in temps.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> shep and i'm only an E3
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of the compatibility issues on that setup thats a funky ass combo to mess up...



well heres another cdawall, Heavies or Fighters? Knuckledragger or Pointy Head?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> well heres another cdawall, Heavies or Fighters? Knuckledragger or Pointy Head?



B1B and maintenance


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Fighter Avionics Craftsman myself, but now going to become a Air Transport Apprentice (No thanks to Randolph for fucking up manning again)


Anyways back to task at hand, Id like to have a Decent 939 since AM2 doesnt support DDR1 that can OC like a SOB with a Top tier Single or Dual core CPU (Intel can suck my **** for all i care- they have been ripping people off for years like Nvidia has)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Fighter Avionics Craftsman myself, but now going to become a Air Transport Apprentice (No thanks to Randolph for fucking up manning again)
> 
> 
> Anyways back to task at hand, Id like to have a Decent 939 since AM2 doesnt support DDR1 that can OC like a SOB with a Top tier Single or Dual core CPU (Intel can suck my **** for all i care- they have been ripping people off for years like Nvidia has)



only good stuff from those days for AGP would be the NF3 boards the K8M800 VIA stuff had no bus locks. Next step would be a NF4 board DFI infinity was quite good but those are PCI-e


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2010)

ya and thats the problem, if you read the link i had it states all the problems NF3 encountered thx to NV dropping support for anything higher than XP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Everest is the better choice of the latter 2 bro.



I use everest as well, sometimes I have both open   Everest is a great program though


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I use everest as well, sometimes I have both open   Everest is a great program though



WHEN Everest reads the same as realtemp/coretemp, or very similar, its THE tool for me... i love the OSD sidebar,telling me each temp,without beeing annyoing,or filling up my taskbar


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> WHEN Everest reads the same as realtemp/coretemp, or very similar, its THE tool for me... i love the OSD sidebar,telling me each temp,without beeing annyoing,or filling up my taskbar



Everest has nifty little gadgets.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Everest has nifty little gadgets.



not all versions are the same though! some are flawed! but only a very few


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> not all versions are the same though! some are flawed! but only a very few



I use the latest one I believe.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I beg to differ on that one Wile, the CH3 dont display proper temps using core temp.
> Everest shows every thing from psu 12 volt which occt and aod plus other programs to monitor don't read. Core temp shows a 6c higher temp than Everest does.... Everest displays what the bios shows.
> 
> Oh and today I was talking to Acid and he commented on my temps.... I was idling at what he runs under load so i decided to see what was going on.
> ...


Showing temps and voltages, and the readings actually being accurate are 2 entirely different things. It doesn't matter what the bios or program shows, if the sensor is crappy to begin with. 

Everest is one of the most overrated programs out there, and way too much of a resource hog for temp monitoring.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I use the latest one I believe.



see: i use 1-2 versions before that, because that had a digit more, during showing voltages


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Showing temps and voltages, and the readings actually being accurate are 2 entirely different things. It doesn't matter what the bios or program shows, if the sensor is crappy to begin with.
> 
> Everest is one of the most overrated programs out there, and way too much of a resource hog for temp monitoring.



on a quadcore? naah... who cares... i find it really difficult, to lag my rig out,even during 100% crunching load, even linpack is relatively soft.

EDIT: sry for Double Post, didnt realized that


----------



## Wile E (Feb 12, 2010)

I care.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I care.



to each their own, if you care that's more than enough for you to not use it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

On a top notch mobo I highly doubt they use crappy sensors , 
I think at one time you were the one that told me to TRUST the Bios over anything else so whats up now?
 as for system resources? We aren't in the ol days when it mattered lol but thanks for the input... your still one of the one's I rely on for trusted info bro 

im just saying there isnt many programs that have been programed to work with this board but Everest is the one that seems to keep up to date with things.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> On a top notch mobo I highly doubt they use crappy sensors ,
> I think at one time you were the one that told me to TRUST the Bios over anything else so whats up now?
> as for system resources? We aren't in the ol days when it mattered lol but thanks for the input... your still one of the one's I rely on for trusted info bro
> 
> im just saying there isnt many programs that have been programed to work with this board but Everest is the one that seems to keep up to date with things.



CPU temp sensors are in the cpu, not on the board. PSU voltage readings are never accurate. Only a multimeter is accurate for that. I trust the BIOS for vcore and vdram reading, and things like that. I never fully trust them for temps.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone here with insight and ssettings to try.
I can get the 4th core to unlock but it not boot into windows? It posts just fine @ stock and 3.2Ghz. I have even undervolted it down to 1.2v and it still posts.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Anyone here with insight and ssettings to try.
> I can get the 4th core to unlock but it not boot into windows? It posts just fine @ stock and 3.2Ghz. I have even undervolted it down to 1.2v and it still posts.



try different ACC values. maybe you can get the 4th core stable. Up the volts to around 1.4v and try to get into windows.. If none of that works try NB volts (odd chance it will work but why not try) If it still isn't stable(or load into windows) then the 4th core is bad and you won't be able to unlock it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2010)

Positive or negative ACC? I did as a test a -6% percent on Core 3 without it set to Hybrid and gave a BSOD at windows load, so I'm thiinking possble faulty core. Did attempt 1.3v NB, 1.5v cpu  core, and 1.5v vCPU/NB already.

Is a positive ACC better?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

Shaun it all depends on the CPU.  My first gen Phenoms like positive ACCb
 better.  My 965 like negative ACC better.  Just try different ACC settings.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks man. Oh and check out my specs. I plan on going back over to 64bit with the 3rd stick on Monday when I have some time to reinstall and tweak things.

6GB Single vs 4GB Dual?






I was pulling approximately the same numbers with 3.5Ghz alongside the XMS3's.

EDIT:
For future reference, I have no pen/paper on me and noting for others to look. Acc table:

All cores - 0% makes 3.2Ghz boot into Windows @ 1.3v
All cores - +2% makes 3.2Ghz boot into Windows @ 1.26v
Per core-  Core 0 thru 2 -2% & Core 3 +2% makes 3.2Ghz boot into Windows @ 1.26v

EDIT2:
Per core-  Core 0 thru 2 -2% & Core 3 +2% - Unlock unsuccessful -No windows boot -posts showing a 4th core


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2010)

Have a dump & question relating to it :







Here's the question : under HT bus section (says 200MHz) there's HT multiplier; currently in this Device Settings page & BIOS it's AUTO; CPU-Z reports it @ 2000MHz freq; in BIOS & in this page setting it to x10 does any trick, or what ? Or just leave it in both @ AUTO ? Thanx alot.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2010)

In my experiences so far leaving HT Link @ 2Ghz or lower helps stability. Keeping it between 1900 and 2000 you won't experience any performance loss.


----------



## Kei (Feb 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Have a dump & question relating to it :
> 
> Here's the question : under HT bus section (says 200MHz) there's HT multiplier; currently in this Device Settings page & BIOS it's AUTO; CPU-Z reports it @ 2000MHz freq; in BIOS & in this page setting it to x10 does any trick, or what ? Or just leave it in both @ AUTO ? Thanx alot.




The 10x setting in the bios is the same as 2000Mhz. The HT Link is determined by the Reference clock (stock 200Mhz), and the HT Link multiplier (stock 10x or 9x depending on processor model). In the case of those of us with AM3 processors (regardless of AM2+ or AM3 board being used) out stock multiplier is 10x * 200Mhz = 2000Mhz.

Setting this to a higher speed won't help you unless you're running some sort of ridiculous GPU setup. In truth, even if you lower this setting you will still not have bad performance from it because stock we already have MORE than enough. The stock value of 2000Mhz is actually only half the speed which is 4000MT/s.

I personally prefer not to leave the setting on AUTO in the bios, and just select the multiplier that will put me the closest to 2000Mhz depending on what the bus speed is. This can be clocked very high, but like I said don't bother because you won't gain anything meaningful and it can cause problems overclocking the rest of the system. I've tested up to 2900Mhz (5800MT/s), and you get nothing meaningful at all. 

Kei


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2010)

So in both the Device Settings page & @ BIOS x10 multi is enough, you say ? And yeah, i thought as well why to leave such thing in AUTO, afterall. Thanx.


----------



## Kei (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep, stock 2000Mhz is more than enough already. The reason I don't leave it set to the AUTO setting is because if you change the bus speed then you're also overclocking the HT link speed. If I use a 250Mhz bus/reference speed and the HT link is still on auto then it will be running at 2500Mhz which is not needed.

That means if I want to clock my bus speed up to get my ram to run cas6 timings, then I should drop the HT link multiplier down from the stock 10x/auto to 8x....8x * 250Mhz = 2000Mhz and all is fine in hobbit land. 

Kei


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2010)

In BIOS it's actually says NB/HT Link speed is 2.6GHz, CPU-Z says HT Link @ 2000MHz & (BIOS again, JumperFree setting) it is not HT multi, but rather *CPU-NB* multiplier ! WTF ?!  It's probably CPU-to-NB, which in return is HT freq, or i forgot this ? So if going into BIOS, i need to change 2 things : NB/HT Link Speed, CPU-NB multiplier & set them correspondingly - 2GHz for NB/HT Link & x10 multi for CPU-NB multi, or something along those lines ? F***ing ASUSTek loves to play with names of this settings ! lol Thanx in advance.


*EDIT*


Got another ScD for your viewing pleasure (or not ), this time LinX & other progs you'll see in it :







Temp of CPU during this test sometimes rised to 53C, though cooled down to 50-47C after few secs. Mind you - it's stock cooling & no overvolt involved. Need that TRUE & 2x120mm fans ASAP, @most by the end of this month !!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2010)

Give me a screenshot of your memory tab in CPUz. I have a feeling your looking at NB clock.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2010)

Pic :








So i guess CPU-to-NB multiplier *does* in return reffers to HT freq, right ? Same goes for NB/HT Link, yeah ? Also just out of curiosity : If the Ganged mode is @ AUTO setting it to disabled & setting DRAM freq to 533 (or 667 better) will report the freq @ 1066 (or 1300+) MHz correspondingly ? Just asking.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2010)

Correct on all accounts.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2010)

^lol Thanx. Will tweak 'em all right after posting this.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

I got myself a new toy today 

I hope it's a good clocker.
any input how I should go about clocking this c3 chip


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

raise multi to 19-20x, volt on 1.4-1.48 and maybe nb v to 1.375, 

thats about what i have on mine when i play with it


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> raise multi to 19-20x, volt on 1.4-1.48 and maybe nb v to 1.375,
> 
> thats about what i have on mine when i play with it


Whoot!! im thinking about leaving the volts stock and try for x20 on the multi... I just booted up a few min ago and wanted to make sure this 965 was indead a C3 hehe...

I have a good feeling about this chip, I hope it's a 4ghz low volt 24/7 friendly chip but time will tell.
thanks Don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

i cant go over 3.7 with stock volts, its impossible to me, 3.8 is 1.375v 3.9 is 1.3875- 1.4


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

well im out- going to try 20x stock... I'll report back soon


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

go for it


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2010)

Kei said:


> The 10x setting in the bios is the same as 2000Mhz. The HT Link is determined by the Reference clock (stock 200Mhz), and the HT Link multiplier (stock 10x or 9x depending on processor model). In the case of those of us with AM3 processors (regardless of AM2+ or AM3 board being used) out stock multiplier is 10x * 200Mhz = 2000Mhz.
> 
> Setting this to a higher speed won't help you unless you're running some sort of ridiculous GPU setup. In truth, even if you lower this setting you will still not have bad performance from it because stock we already have MORE than enough. The stock value of 2000Mhz is actually only half the speed which is 4000MT/s.
> 
> ...



the only difference is like you said in 3D setups and then only when you push more than 2 cards a pair of X2's would show some improvement with a higher bus speed.






i had 3450 (6900mt/s effective) 3d stable


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

well its working at stock 1.35v @ 4GHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

thats insane, try out som intel burn, 5-10runs

what are your temps?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats insane, try out som intel burn, 5-10runs
> 
> what are your temps?


Just did and it ran for about 20sec than got the BSOD... I just raised the voltage to 1.3750...
lets see now much it takes.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

lol i knew it, you might have to go above 1.4v


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> well its working at stock 1.35v @ 4GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/4ghzstockvolts.jpg





(FIH) The Don said:


> thats insane, try out som intel burn, 5-10runs
> 
> what are your temps?



4.0GHz @ stock volts ?!!!!! That's INDEED insane & aside of what Don asked bout temps, i add my question as well : are you running it on stock cooling or TRUE/Vendetta2/etc... HSFs ? I think i'll go for 3.8GHz if you'll say you run it on stock.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

look at he's system specs, it says water so i guess thats the cooling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

damn Brad, that's awesome.  Let's see what it takes to get that puppy stable at 4GHz


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2010)

2Don :

Well that is f***ed !!!!!!  BTW : TT pump like Thermaltake pump ? And no 3.8GHz OC on stock cooling for me. Though i want now to test 3.7GHz out of curiousity @ stock volts & see how it fares out. Give me few tics & i'm back to report.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> 4.0GHz @ stock volts ?!!!!! That's INDEED insane & aside of what Don asked bout temps, i add my question as well : are you running it on stock cooling or TRUE/Vendetta2/etc... HSFs ? I think i'll go for 3.8GHz if you'll say you run it on stock.


Water cooling my friend... nothing more and nothing less


----------



## trt740 (Feb 12, 2010)

Man this 955 c3 4 ghz on air small ftt stable first try. Easiest 4.0ghz I have ever reached. What a decent low voltage to shoot for


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn Brad, that's awesome.  Let's see what it takes to get that puppy stable at 4GHz


1.3850v passed Intel burn normal test... will try 10 runs now... 1.3750v I seen the Gflops start to drop and that was the end of it... Oh and I forgot to disable cpu spread spectrum on the 1.3750v run so Im thinking thats part of the problem...


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Man this 955 c3 4 ghz on air small ftt stable first try. Easiest 4.0ghz I have ever reached. What a decent low voltage to shoot for


Yeah i hear that trt, amd is starting to make it to easy for us like Intel lol


----------



## trt740 (Feb 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah i hear that trt, amd is starting to make it to easy for us like Intel lol



No intel is alot harder, atleast the I7. Anyways what the average c3 need to get to 4.0ghz? core voltage wise. My first try is stable at 1.475v. Also whats the max 24/7 temp on these chips. My max temp under prime is 48c with one fan using a MEG.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2010)

Have a dump (first of 3), Vantage is just in background, doin' nothing so far.  After i'll post this, i'll run it @ Performance & then if nothing BSODs on me  @ High preset. If even after that nothing happens stability-wise, then i don't know what i'll have to do............. Dump then (Congrats for running successfully IntelBurnTest @ 4.0GHz fullinfusion, now only thing to remember is i'm running after you to close the gap ) :


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

10 runs stable


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

trt740 said:


> No intel is alot harder, atleast the I7. Anyways what the average c3 need to get to 4.0ghz? core voltage wise. My first try is stable at 1.475v. Also whats the max 24/7 temp on these chips. My max temp under prime is 48c with one fan using a MEG.


well CP tells me I7 is so easy to O/C so im just going by what the chickin burger says lol... I wouldn't know since im AMD for life... I hate change lol.... I just ran 4ghz @ 1.3850v 10 runs of Intel burn and didn't have any major drop in Gflops so im sure its stable.... I did however see the cpu-nb on auto was running the voltage at 1.40v so I manually dropped it down to 1.1v


----------



## trt740 (Feb 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> well CP tells me I7 is so easy to O/C so im just going by what the chickin burger says lol... I wouldn't know since im AMD for life... I hate change lol.... I just ran 4ghz @ 1.3850v 10 runs of Intel burn and didn't have any major drop in Gflops so im sure its stable.... I did however see the cpu-nb on auto was running the voltage at 1.40v so I manually dropped it down to 1.1v



Whats your ram at mines at ddr1600, and at higher ram speed it seems a bit more difficult. Very nice clock and I have never hit 4.0ghz on a I7 changing 3 settings, more like three pages of disabling and increasing settings and voltages.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> 1.3850v passed Intel burn normal test... will try 10 runs now... 1.3750v I seen the Gflops start to drop and that was the end of it... Oh and I forgot to disable cpu spread spectrum on the 1.3750v run so Im thinking thats part of the problem...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/1.387.jpg



Nice! Change the threads from auto to 4. See if its stable then.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 12, 2010)

Chicken you out there. Help a brother out . I will let this prime taking my 11 year old to the lightening thief. Also you guys using prime blend or small ftt


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> 10 runs stable
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/10runsstable.jpg



good work man, try a 3dmark05, that is pretty hard on the cpu also


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Nice! Change the threads from auto to 4. See if its stable then.


Its not on auto... look again, its set to run on all 4 threads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Chicken you out there. Help a brother out . I will let this prime taking my 11 year old to the lightening thief. Also you guys using prime blend or small ftt



I use large FFT bro.  Blend is slightly less stressful on your CPU i believe but tests more RAM.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> good work man, try a 3dmark05, that is pretty hard on the cpu also


dont have mark05 cus Im on vista 64... I'll run a few passes on 06 for ya though.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

would be nice, but the 05 version is harder on the cpu


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 13, 2010)

Suddenly i can't see my image, did i actually exceeded the limit of MBs allowed or something ?  Maybe if i'll post 'em pics as attachments will solve the prob. Next up Vantage High preset @ 3.7GHz & after it 1h run of LinX at the same clock+SuperPi 1M & 32M. Stay tuned.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> would be nice, but the 05 version is harder on the cpu


I hear ya but its time to start raising the bus speed to get more outta the ram and now I'm going to clock the NB up to 2600+ to find a nice blend of all worlds.... I believe like CP told me b4 that it's because im using the CH3 mobo... I think it finally welcomed it's new sibling lol






also I upgraded to the newest mark06 and Vantage ver.
I think im getting ripped off for a score but whatever, fair is fair


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Let's try this...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Let's try this...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/letstrythis.jpg



I'm loving your temps more than you clocks


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 13, 2010)

Got for your viewing [dis]pleasure  jk the finishing 3DMarks, overall, CPU & GPU correspondingly (High preset). So far i don't think of raising the CPU voltage even slightly (stock HSF) til get TRUE with 2 120mm fans whatsoever. Next up SuperPi 1M/32M & after that LinX 1, no, 2h run @ 3.7GHz. Wish me luck, i think when i'll have TRUE i'll go for 4.0GHz.

P.S. Core temp was *61* degrees C, Temp1 (CPU ?) - *57*-*58*C !!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm loving your temps more than you clocks


Yeah thanks for a nice lapped fusion block, I couldn't believe how bad it was for a higher end block.... it made a huge difference.... this new 965 is about the same as the 955 was for straightness across the surface so I'm leaving it for warranty purposes....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I hear ya but its time to start raising the bus speed to get more outta the ram and now I'm going to clock the NB up to 2600+ to find a nice blend of all worlds.... I believe like CP told me b4 that it's because im using the CH3 mobo... I think it finally welcomed it's new sibling lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/06stable4ghz.jpg
> 
> ...



is that a standard 06 run?

cause i get more from my 2 5770s than your 4890s, and that aint right


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

i might be going down a little bit to some fun parts looking at getting my server up and running

asus L1N64 WS (flashed /b)
4x1GB D9xxx reg'd/ecc
32gb SSD
4870X2

*dual* opteron 8346HE's thats 8 cores hehe


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is that a standard 06 run?
> 
> cause i get more from my 2 5770s than your 4890s, and that aint right


I'm only running a single xxx 4890 atm.... my local shop has a 5970 and he's holding it for me for 2 weeks depending on if I get the miles in.... I'm stable at this now with a tiny tweak of the CPU and CPU-NB volts..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

aww thats pretty good imo, both my 5770s does 22k in cf


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i might be going down a little bit to some fun parts looking at getting my server up and running
> 
> asus L1N64 WS (flashed /b)
> 4x1GB D9xxx reg'd/ecc
> ...


Wow Cd that's sweet bro! but you still suck IMO lol, jj mate you rock... be sure to keep us posted on what ya unleash outta your bad of tricks


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I'm only running a single xxx 4890 atm.... my local shop has a 5970 and he's holding it for me for 2 weeks depending on if I get the miles in.... I'm stable at this now with a tiny tweak of the CPU and CPU-NB volts..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/alittletweek.jpg



looks really good! these C3 seem to clock a lot better!
dont forget, this Guy is using X64! that betters his achievements even!


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 13, 2010)

Got it working, though i definetely not overvolt with stock HSF. Won't do the 2 hours LinX run, cause it'll be 5am in Israel when i'll finish it.  Here's 2 tumbnails for SuperPi_mod (@ 3.7GHz/1.35v) :


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> looks really good! these C3 seem to clock a lot better!
> dont forget, this Guy is using X64! that betters his achievements even!


oh stop it lol... I always thought x86 had it better?

I just ran a few stresses and passed, plus YES these c3 chips are freaking sweet bro!!!

I just ran a mark06 and it went up nicely


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

after seeing these 4ghz clocks on the PII you guys are making me want to go back to AMD :banhead: I think i am going to build a PII cruncher next wouldn't cost much more then a i3


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> oh stop it lol... I always thought x86 had it better?
> 
> I just ran a few stresses and passed, plus YES these c3 chips are freaking sweet bro!!!
> 
> ...



you get better clocks, but such a clock on x64, with an AMD proc, is quite an Achievement!

why dont you like Intel, Pos?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> after seeing these 4ghz clocks on the PII you guys are making me want to go back to AMD :banhead: I think i am going to build a PII cruncher next wouldn't cost much more then a i3


Yeah amd has  really come together ATM IMO compared to the early PII's... I'm loving these new Revision chips especially this one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm really looking at the PII X2 555(its the C3 dual core)
or maybe i just need to open a window push the voltage on the i7 and see how much i can get out of it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you get better clocks, but such a clock on x64, with an AMD proc, is quite an Achievement!
> 
> why dont you like Intel, Pos?


I always had amd just for the price bro.... i didn't know shit about computers till 2 year's ago so go figure.... i just like what works for me and i love gaming as well converting movies.... dollar for dollar IMO I'm getting the better bang for my buck but I'm sure others will differ on that lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah thanks for a nice lapped fusion block, I couldn't believe how bad it was for a higher end block.... it made a huge difference.... this new 965 is about the same as the 955 was for straightness across the surface so I'm leaving it for warranty purposes....



Yeah, I'm not lapping a CPU anymore


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm really looking at the PII X2 555(its the C3 dual core)
> or maybe i just need to open a window push the voltage on the i7 and see how much i can get out of it.


I'm just starting on this CPU lol.... i betcha I get 4.2+ outta this thing at lower than normal volts.... but it's just a thought ATM..... I'm thinking....how high is this bugger going to go under 1.5v


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you get better clocks, but such a clock on x64, with an AMD proc, is quite an Achievement!
> 
> why dont you like Intel, Pos?



I think i am just a fanboy at heart. I won't give up my i7 just because of how much of a cruncher it is





fullinfusion said:


> I'm just starting on this CPU lol.... i betcha I get 4.2+ outta this thing at lower than normal volts.... but it's just a thought ATM..... I'm thinking....how high is this bugger going to go under 1.5v


on my i7 i get 4ghz stable @~1.3v keep in mind it is a C1 and that i am new to clocking Intel so i think as i learn i can get more out of it on the same volts


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think i am just a fanboy at heart. I won't give up my i7 just because of how much of a cruncher it is


A spiting image of David lol, but it's all good mate. 

I just cant wait for the 6 core AMD chip to come out to see how it runs against Intel


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I'm just starting on this CPU lol.... i betcha I get 4.2+ outta this thing at lower than normal volts.... but it's just a thought ATM..... I'm thinking....how high is this bugger going to go under 1.5v


i bet you will hit a wall over 4.2 if you get a 4.3 valid, i will be jumping across the room 




p_o_s_pc said:


> I think i am just a fanboy at heart. I won't give up my i7 just because of how much of a cruncher it is



it wasnt made with the gamer in mind i love my 955 in Games!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i bet you will hit a wall over 4.2 if you get a 4.3 valid, i will be jumping across the room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok bro Its your game.... you give me a setting to try and I'll try it with out any bull shit K.

lets see what it can do.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> A spiting image of David lol, but it's all good mate.



 I take that as a complement. David is a good guy(from what i know) so thank you 
I think i just ditched my plan to build a i3 lan box and replaced it with a X2 555  should be good.
If i was to post here with board,CPU,ram etc would you guys be willing to give me your input on if it would make a good cruncher/lan box?


Velvet Wafer said:


> i bet you will hit a wall over 4.2 if you get a 4.3 valid, i will be jumping across the room
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its true it was made more with the "pros" in mind but it still is a hell of a gamer I can't slow it down.But i still get lag in TDU but i think that is just because of a poorly coded game. It plays about the same on my current setup as it did on my x2 4600+@2.5ghz and 7900GS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

Brad, just for that how's this

I'm getting another i7


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> ok bro Its your game.... you give me a setting to try and I'll try it with out any bull shit K.
> 
> lets see what it can do.


Thats a Word!
246x17.5, no Matter what it will cost?
with x12 NB and HT under 2000?

A game that lags on such a fast Machine? seems to be impossible. they really must have employed amateurs to program that


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

lol of course pos! We always welcome new brothers (and sisters) into the clutches....err loving arms of the AMD brethren.

Full...what rad are you running again? You're making me go crazy (yet again), and the other rad isn't here yet. I'm gonna go check the post tomorrow since it hasn't showed up to the house yet. I'm assuming it is backed up because of all the snow we had dumped on us recently.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol of course pos! We always welcome new brothers (and sisters) into the clutches....err loving arms of the AMD brethren.
> 
> Full...what rad are you running again? You're making me go crazy (yet again), and the other rad isn't here yet. I'm gonna go check the post tomorrow since it hasn't showed up to the house yet. I'm assuming it is backed up because of all the snow we had dumped on us recently.
> 
> Kei



That probably is the cause of it not showing up yet.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brad, just for that how's this
> 
> I'm getting another i7


I know you F*%#er!!!! lets play when you get it you Traitor lol jj mate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I know you F*%#er!!!! lets play when you get it you Traitor lol jj mate



my signature says it all, how am I a traitor?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

can i get some advice on this 

starting with the board. this one seems to have caught my eye because it seems decent has nice specs layout doesn't look bad and price is about the same as what i was going to pay for the i3 board

ASUS M4A77TD AM3 AMD 770
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131603

Now the ram is the same that is in the i7 there will be 2 sticks in the AMD build. From what i have seen from this ram and what i have got it to with the i7 i am considering buying it for the AMD build also. Now I know its only 2gb but i haven't had any problems with XP and 2gb of ram for crunching and slight gaming/everyday use like surfing the web. Any other task that are more demanding would be done on the main rig

ram X2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148196

CPU 
this kinda goes without saying much. I am looking for a cheap CPU based on the C3 stepping and with a possibility of unlocking to a quad. The X2 555 seems to fit the bill perfectly 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103846


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol of course pos! We always welcome new brothers (and sisters) into the clutches....err loving arms of the AMD brethren.
> 
> Full...what rad are you running again? You're making me go crazy (yet again), and the other rad isn't here yet. I'm gonna go check the post tomorrow since it hasn't showed up to the house yet. I'm assuming it is backed up because of all the snow we had dumped on us recently.
> 
> Kei


the 120.2 rad CP gave me.... I think that's what it is hey David?

oh and to note.... i have two 120mm fans pulling air through the rad and my custom cut thin foam air filter on the back side cuz im lazy to remove the rad to wash it clean 

Kei I sent it out by ground since money has been real tight sense x-mas but if you want I can take a photo of the receipt to show ya? It was defiantly sent to you bro...it will be there tomorrow I bet.

the main reason I got this cpu is for the fact a c2 chip wont run the memory at 1600mhz with more than 2 sticks.... I ordered another set of these nice OCZ plat 1600 tripple chan rams to have more memory. my local guy was telling me their hard to get from his supplier all of a sudden, but it'll happen in the next two weeks


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think i am just a fanboy at heart. I won't give up my i7 just because of how much of a cruncher it is
> on my i7 i get 4ghz stable @~1.3v keep in mind it is a C1 and that i am new to clocking Intel so i think as i learn i can get more out of it on the same volts



if you wanna crunch go dual AMD i managed to get all of the parts for my dual AMD for around $200 ram, cpu's and mobo


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> my signature says it all, how am I a traitor?


you know I always give ya the gears about intel bro lol, its all good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> oh stop it lol... I always thought x86 had it better?
> 
> I just ran a few stresses and passed, plus YES these c3 chips are freaking sweet bro!!!
> 
> ...



you f''''' i want watercooling too man


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> if you wanna crunch go dual AMD i managed to get all of the parts for my dual AMD for around $200 ram, cpu's and mobo



where the hell did you find that kind of deal? If i could have found that i wouldn't have got a i7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> you know I always give ya the gears about intel bro lol, its all good



I know you do


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you f''''' i want watercooling too man


well don as nice as a person as you are..... if I knew you b4 Kei I'd gladly send the stuff out to you for free as David did for me.... who knows... maby Kei after all his testing may consider sending you a rad after he's done with it and GOES BIGGER lol....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

i have a dual 120mm rad laying around somewhere, now i just need a pump, res, block and some tubing, but that will have to wait until the money fairy comes by


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i have a dual 120mm rad laying around somewhere, now i just need a pump, res, block and some tubing, but that will have to wait until the money fairy comes by


I have about 4ft or better of the primo flex pro uv blue 3/8" Id tube left if you want it.... just PM me your addy and it's yours bro.... I can mail it off tomorrow if you are inspired togo back to H2o

oh and im at the 4.2GHz wall as Velvet said wouldnt go any further..... lets try this out now and see


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

wow 

that would be freakin awesome man

you do know i live in denmark right?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> where the hell did you find that kind of deal? If i could have found that i wouldn't have got a i7.



2x opteron 8346HE (1.8ghz) $50 shipped
Asus L1N64WS $100ish
4x1GB reg'd/ECC DDR2 $20

ebay and the forums


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 2x opteron 8346HE (1.8ghz) $50 shipped
> Asus L1N64WS $100ish
> 4x1GB reg'd/ECC DDR2 $20
> 
> ebay and the forums



Do you still have them?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

That's some hella clocking Brad   i ain't jealous though!  Well except for your voltage


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i have a dual 120mm rad laying around somewhere, now i just need a pump, res, block and some tubing, but that will have to wait until the money fairy comes by



alright! just buy you a heatkiller LC, get you a strong pond pump,or aquarium pump, put it in a 4 litres bucket,enclose it,get the tubing in the toolstore, and youre set!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Do you still have them?



puttin it together when i go home in march looking at some 6 core stuff to


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wow
> 
> that would be freakin awesome man
> 
> you do know i live in denmark right?



I do now lol.... I'll go to the Post office tomorrow and see how much it will be.... It wont be much as my wife is always sending her family things out in the post to Australia all the time so I don't think It be much sending it out in a bubble Envelope... just gimme your details bro and we can take it from there.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's some hella clocking Brad   i ain't jealous though!  Well except for your voltage
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/Capture387.jpg


LMAO I see some one wants to play hehe....Oh and tighten up those timings pussy lol...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I have about 4ft or better of the primo flex pro uv blue 3/8" Id tube left if you want it.... just PM me your addy and it's yours bro.... I can mail it off tomorrow if you are inspired togo back to H2o
> 
> oh and im at the 4.2GHz wall as Velvet said wouldnt go any further..... lets try this out now and see
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/4.2.jpg



it will go further, but i dont think you will get 4.3 linx stable


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> puttin it together when i go home in march looking at some 6 core stuff to



so i take it as you don't have a interest in selling them later on then if your wanting 6 core


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I do now lol.... I'll go to the Post office tomorrow and see how much it will be.... It wont be much as my wife is always sending her family things out in the post to Australia all the time so I don't think It be much sending it out in a bubble Envelope... just gimme your details bro and we can take it from there.



YHPM


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's some hella clocking Brad   i ain't jealous though!  Well except for your voltage
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/Capture387.jpg



tired of your show offiness i win








sorry needed to post something phenom II related


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

@ CP

@ FullinFusion

what are your exact settings in bios  for voltage, nb HT and other things?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> tired of your show offiness i win
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090423/Capture056245.jpg
> 
> ...



you cant show off, cda, we know youre DICEing to achieve such high results


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you cant show off, cda, we know youre DICEing to achieve such high results



lol on a C2 chip to boot


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> lol on a C2 chip to boot



you dont use k10stat much,eh?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> tired of your show offiness i win
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090423/Capture056245.jpg
> 
> ...


show off? piss that bro,,,, like you never rub the clocks in our faces.... remember were all newbies here compared to the master CD lol..... It's just a good thing we got going atm so hush lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> LMAO I see some one wants to play hehe....Oh and tighten up those timings pussy lol...



stay out of my biz hoe!   Too lazy to tweak bro



fullinfusion said:


> show off? piss that bro,,,, like you never rub the clocks in our faces.... remember were all newbies here compared to the master CD lol..... It's just a good thing we got going atm so hush lol



DICE does wonders.  CDA


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

awww man, i wanna try out some oc'ing to, but its unfair, i only have air


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> awww man, i wanna try out some oc'ing to, but its unfair, i only have air



Don what settings you looking for, for my 4.2 GHz? or my daily clocks?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

the high one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the high one



vcore was at 1.5 then adjusted through AOD.

everything else at default except NB which was 1.3v


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so i take it as you don't have a interest in selling them later on then if your wanting 6 core



i want them for now i might sell them in the future bit i haven't found anymore cazy deals on cpu's so not for sale as of now.

keep an eye on ebay my cpu's were OEM pulls and i can't complain bout that cpu is a cpu.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> show off? piss that bro,,,, like you never rub the clocks in our faces.... remember were all newbies here compared to the master CD lol..... It's just a good thing we got going atm so hush lol



Knowledge+ trial and error+ much time can do wonders, dont forget that



Chicken Patty said:


> stay out of my biz hoe!   Too lazy to tweak bro
> 
> 
> 
> DICE does wonders.  CDA



cant we find someone with a dual stage or LN2, that will post his 5 ghz+ screenies?


EDIT: Don, open the windows!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> @ CP
> 
> @ FullinFusion
> 
> what are your exact settings in bios  for voltage, nb HT and other things?


here these AOD settings match 100% what I have the bios set at.... no acc and cpu spread spectrum is set to disabled

oh I also have cpu load line calibration enabled otherwise it will ramp up the cpu and other volts higher than what I want them to run....


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Knowledge+ trial and error+ much time can do wonders, dont forget that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trying to get LN2 for myself but its proving a little difficult


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> YHPM


Replied


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> trying to get LN2 for myself but its proving a little difficult



the dewar simply costs too much,eh? you really need money if using that,from what i recognized


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> stay out of my biz hoe!   Too lazy to tweak bro
> 
> 
> 
> DICE does wonders.  CDA


OMFG LMAO hahahahahahahahah


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 13, 2010)

METSU HADOUKEN Beats all!!!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you dont use k10stat much,eh?



only every time i boot a phenom lol



fullinfusion said:


> show off? piss that bro,,,, like you never rub the clocks in our faces.... remember were all newbies here compared to the master CD lol..... It's just a good thing we got going atm so hush lol



lol no one said 4.2ghz on water was bad i just can't do it with what i got on me right now so i get frustrated haha



Chicken Patty said:


> stay out of my biz hoe!   Too lazy to tweak bro
> 
> 
> 
> DICE does wonders.  CDA



hey its not cheating to have DICE and at least i have cas 7 timings and those are loose IMO



Velvet Wafer said:


> the dewar simply costs too much,eh? you really need money if using that,from what i recognized



only like $300


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> only every time i boot a phenom lol
> 
> only like $300



you got no CPU NB volts in bios like me?

how much does a sessions cost, if you bench with a normal amount of LN2?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i want them for now i might sell them in the future bit i haven't found anymore cazy deals on cpu's so not for sale as of now.
> 
> keep an eye on ebay my cpu's were OEM pulls and i can't complain bout that cpu is a cpu.



if you want to sell CPUs and anything else PM me please


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> the 120.2 rad CP gave me.... I think that's what it is hey David?
> 
> oh and to note.... i have two 120mm fans pulling air through the rad and my custom cut thin foam air filter on the back side cuz im lazy to remove the rad to wash it clean
> 
> Kei I sent it out by ground since money has been real tight sense x-mas but if you want I can take a photo of the receipt to show ya? It was defiantly sent to you bro...it will be there tomorrow I bet



No I'm not worried in the LEAST bit that you sent it...I was just wondering what radiator you're running now because I'm thinking crazy already and your clocks have me lusting after a bigger radiator before the first one ever got installed. 

I wasn't sure what 120.2 meant, I didn't know if that was two 120's or if that was a specific model. I just ate some internet knowledge though, and now see it's two 120's. The day after you sent me the other rad I was like a kid in the candy store looking at totally ridiculous quad setups (120.4 I believe they'd be called  ).

Look what you've done to me....... :shadedshu

We've been under a state of emergency (lifted last night) so I'm going to go check the post to see if the rad is there tomorrow. Hopefully it is so I can start to plan for the next one already lol 

Once I'm done with the first rad and get restless it'll be sent off the the next owner...always pay it forward boys and girls. 



eidairaman1 said:


> *METSU HADOUKEN* Beats all!!!



those words..............my how i hate those two words............lol

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you got no CPU NB volts in bios like me?
> 
> how much does a sessions cost, if you bench with a normal amount of LN2?



lol i have a CH3 the k10stat is for single core clocking fun you can push sp1m scores if you set it to a highly oc'd single core most phenoms have one core that clocks higher so use that one.



p_o_s_pc said:


> if you want to sell CPUs and anything else PM me please



i'll see what i wanna do with them i haven't even gotten them bootin all the way yet


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> lol i have a CH3 the k10stat is for single core clocking fun you can push sp1m scores if you set it to a highly oc'd single core most phenoms have one core that clocks higher so use that one.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll see what i wanna do with them i haven't even gotten them bootin all the way yet



alright, if youre THAT into benching, then youre supposedly right^^


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Kei said:


> No I'm not worried in the LEAST bit that you sent it...I was just wondering what radiator you're running now because I'm thinking crazy already and your clocks have me lusting after a bigger radiator before the first one ever got installed.
> 
> I wasn't sure what 120.2 meant, I didn't know if that was two 120's or if that was a specific model. I just ate some internet knowledge though, and now see it's two 120's. The day after you sent me the other rad I was like a kid in the candy store looking at totally ridiculous quad setups (120.4 I believe they'd be called  ).
> 
> ...


I twist your mind and you think nothing about it lol.... The rad I sent you will work close to the temp's im running now but just make sure the block you chose is nice and flat.... b4 I lapped my block i could remove the mounting screws and the block would just fall into my hands....

After I lapped i removed the screws on the block to swap out this cpu and I tell ya, I had to twist and turn the block to free it up... It's working soooo much better now I can't believe it.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> alright, if youre THAT into benching, then youre supposedly right^^








thats how much i'm into benching haha i was looking for some pics and hound that VIN1 on hwmon is my core voltage BTW

haha 65nm can survive almost 100C anyone wanna start a highest temps on a cpu thread?


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 13, 2010)

I just had my 1st OC (or not) related BSOD. And why ? I checked if i can choose the 1920x1200 res in Crysis, ok ? I can. Here's what happened next : played one of downloaded maps in all that f***ing 1920x1200 VeryHigh glory , watched as crabs go by in the map.... POOF !!!!! BSOD !!!!!  Had to lower the clock back to 3.6GHz. Until i get TRUE i stay @ that clock. 

P.S. You really doing awesome job there, fullinfusion - may your 4+GHz clock be kosher !!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

xanlord said:


> I just had my 1st OC (or not) related BSOD. And why ? I checked if i can choose the 1920x1200 res in Crysis, ok ? I can. Here's what happened next : played one of downloaded maps in all that f***ing 1920x1200 VeryHigh glory , watched as crabs go by in the map.... POOF !!!!! BSOD !!!!!  Had to lower the clock back to 3.6GHz. Until i get TRUE i stay @ that clock.
> 
> P.S. You really doing awesome job there, fullinfusion - may your 4+GHz clock be kosher !!!!!


Thank you xanlord, that means allot


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 13, 2010)

You welcome, overclocker.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Thank you xanlord, that means allot



yeah... your OC is bleeding out

i dont believe you need to fake your Results,eh?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> yeah... your OC is bleeding out
> 
> i dont believe you need to fake your Results,eh?


haha I dont think so!!!! I never nor do I know how to cheat  lol..... here I took a shot at the voltage to to fuck with CP..... I could probaly go a tad lower on the volts but her ya go.... 4.3GHz


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I twist your mind and you think nothing about it lol.... The rad I sent you will work close to the temp's im running now but just make sure the block you chose is nice and flat.... b4 I lapped my block i could remove the mounting screws and the block would just fall into my hands....
> 
> After I lapped i removed the screws on the block to swap out this cpu and I tell ya, I had to twist and turn the block to free it up... It's working soooo much better now I can't believe it.



lol, yea I think you may just have pulled me to the darkside of cpu cooling after all this time trying. 

I'm going to start off with that enzotech block you told me about, and first thing that's gonna happen is to lap it so it matches the cpu. I don't see too much point in having a lapped processor, and then getting even better cooling without bothering to make sure it's optimized. 

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> haha I dont think so!!!! I never nor do I know how to cheat  lol..... here I took a shot at the voltage to to fuck with CP..... I could probaly go a tad lower on the volts but her ya go.... 4.3GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/smokethisCP.jpg



hit k10stat and see if you can squeeze one core to 4.5ghz for super pi then set affinity to it


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> *... 4.3GHz*


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> hit k10stat and see if you can squeeze one core to 4.5ghz for super pi then set affinity to it


on all 4 cores bro?

im not used to Kstat but if you can tell me what to set in it Id be glad to try for ya?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> haha I dont think so!!!! I never nor do I know how to cheat  lol..... here I took a shot at the voltage to to fuck with CP..... I could probaly go a tad lower on the volts but her ya go.... 4.3GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/smokethisCP.jpg



how many runs linx stable? 

doesnt seem that the PI´s improve much... you maybe got a bottleneck there?

Good Job though, you now own the fastest Phenom 2 on water from what i know. ;-)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> on all 4 cores bro?
> 
> im not used to Kstat but if you can tell me what to set in it Id be glad to try for ya?



try one of the cores (ever chip i have had core2 ie the third core has been strongest) right click in the clock area of cpuz and select core whatever your clocking set your affinity and see what it can do in 1m


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how many runs linx stable?
> 
> doesnt seem that the PI´s improve much... you maybe got a bottleneck there?


wow I see all the attention is on me little shitty AMD proc hey lmao..... sorry guys for gloating but this freaking rocks and Im so proud of what i've hit so far plus Im just so grateful for all the onlookers and there great comments... thanks guys 

I asked CP on MSN If he had to guess what this thing could do and he said 4.2...... well lets see if it can do a 1GHZ O/c


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> try one of the cores (ever chip i have had core2 ie the third core has been strongest) right click in the clock area of cpuz and select core whatever your clocking set your affinity and see what it can do in 1m


thanks but im not into just a single core atm.... no pun intended but i've been a strong believer in clocking all cores (thats all I know).... I'll post back and Im going to run AOD for the bump....


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> wow I see all the attention is on me little shitty AMD proc hey lmao..... sorry guys for gloating but this freaking rocks and Im so proud of what i've hit so far plus Im just so grateful for all the onlookers and there great comments... thanks guys
> 
> I asked CP on MSN If he had to guess what this thing could do and he said 4.2...... well lets see if it can do a 1GHZ O/c



you want to trade your shit against an old c2? i will take it instantly !

4 ghz 24/7 crunching stable is really possible on amd


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

everyone overclocked my post 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1762518&postcount=8622


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

that seems pretty decent i'd say, but why not the 785 board?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that seems pretty decent i'd say, but why not the 785 board?



one word cheap


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> everyone overclocked my post
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1762518&postcount=8622



should make up a pretty decent cruncher, server, and backup rig


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> one word cheap



well as long as it has acc then you might be lucky and unlock that little thing into a badass cpu


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Well guys Im done trying for a 1000MHz O?C tonight.... I tried with voltage bumps and ACC enabled... I could get to the point where windows starts but would than get the dreaded BSOD... I think 4.1 stable 24/7 is good as it gets for now.... Im not saying I wont try harder but for the moment i think i should let the Thermal paste cure to get the temps even lower....

Sorry


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Well guys Im done trying for a 1000MHz O?C tonight.... I tried with voltage bumps and ACC enabled... I could get to the point where windows starts but would than get the dreaded BSOD... I think 4.1 stable 24/7 is good as it gets for now.... Im not saying I wont try harder but for the moment i think i should let the Thermal paste cure to get the temps even lower....
> 
> Sorry



you may consider to hang a second pump in your setup, the TT ones are fairly weak, they only count as "flowbooster" for me  using mine for exactly that!

EDIT: also, consider a smaller heatercore from a car. like mine,just smaller. thats pretty cheap,and will bring murderous achievements


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> should make up a pretty decent cruncher, server, and backup rig



i would also pair it up with a 4850 1gb(card in my specs will be put in it and will replace the 4850 thats in the i7 with something in the 5xxx) also would be packed in a Tt Lanbox Lite or some other small ass case. It would be used for crunching,backup,server,Lan box and any other odd task that i want


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

this one maybe? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163112


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i would also pair it up with a 4850 1gb(card in my specs will be put in it and will replace the 4850 thats in the i7 with something in the 5xxx) also would be packed in a Tt Lanbox Lite or some other small ass case. It would be used for crunching,backup,server,Lan box and any other odd task that i want



i still need to design such a device, but currently ineed an matx case for that


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this one maybe? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163112



that is one of the ones i am considering and its cheaper then the Tt one i was looking at. I will look more tomorrow but i am going to bed. i still have a while before i even have the $$ to buy things.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2010)

Well my new 955 c3 is not as good as some i'm seeing here. When I returned from the movie my chip failed prime. It seems to need 1.5v to hit 4.0ghz prime stable small ftt.  On stock voltage it will do 3.8ghz. It might be this board since it only increases voltage at .25 increments. The chip might need a bit less voltage with a few more tweaks, but this boardfs a bit limited. However, I'm still testing. Still not a bad chip compared to the old 945es C2 I had. This chip very cool running.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Well my new 955 c3 is not as good as some i'm seeing here. When I returned from the movie my chip failed prime,.



fullinfusion grabbed a really nice Chip there. i never heard of someone beeing able to pull it to such high clocks without major problems, or a real great amount of time


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> fullinfusion grabbed a really nice Chip there. i never heard of someone beeing able to pull it to such high clocks without major problems, or a real great amount of time



It seems my chip is just average, hitting 4.0ghz stable, with ram at ddr3 1600, using 1.5v on the core seems about right, with the northbridge at 1.3v. I tried every trick I know from disabling legacy usb search, to spread spectrum, but this boards bios seems a bit limited from what I'm used to. Still it is very fast and i'm pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

trt740 said:


> It seems my chip is just average, hitting 4.0ghz stable, with ram at ddr3 1600, using 1.5v on the core seems about right, with the northbridge at 1.3v. I tried every trick I know from disabling legacy usb search, to spread spectrum, but this boards bios seems a bit limited from what I'm used to. Still it is very fast and i'm pretty happy with it so far.



your NB speed will be your Bottleneck. no matter what people say, i believe Ram read speed has to be equal to NB read speed. over 3000mhz, you probably wont feel big improvements. your memory has to be very fast, to be in need of such high NB. i use 2800, thats really snappy, and i cant complain, even if it runs on 3.7, its still faster then 4ghz and 2400 nb, in my opinion


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 13, 2010)

trt740 said:


> It seems my chip is just average, hitting 4.0ghz stable, with ram at ddr3 1600, using 1.5v on the core seems about right, with the northbridge at 1.3v. I tried every trick I know from disabling legacy usb search, to spread spectrum, but this boards bios seems a bit limited from what I'm used to. Still it is very fast and i'm pretty happy with it so far.



i heard of some gigabyte boards requiring a keyboard command at boot up to get to the advanced user settings.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> i heard of some gigabyte boards requiring a keyboard command at boot up to get to the advanced user settings.



yes, ctrl f1 it's on all gigabyte boards.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

trt740 said:


> yes, ctrl f1 it's on all gigabyte boards.



really on all?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

think so


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> think so



cool,maybe the board of a buddy is more capable than i thought!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

im not sure then

i think DFI boards haf F9 or something like that


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> im not sure then
> 
> i think DFI boards haf F9 or something like that



its a gigabyte with nforce 530 if i remember right


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> really on all?



yes every one I have seen has hidden setting using those buttons.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

not the 4 ghz i wanted but still a win!

wait till my rad is fanned up, then i might see my 4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> only every time i boot a phenom lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It ain't cheating, just not fair when you're comparing your clocks to someones who's on water


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

I've noticed that on Gigabyte boards Ctrl+F1 gives you the hidden options, and on ASUS boards it's just F4. If the board has hidden options (some have finally stopped hiding things) that's always been the way I've found them.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

Kei said:


> I've noticed that on Gigabyte boards Ctrl+F1 gives you the hidden options, and on ASUS boards it's just F4. If the board has hidden options (some have finally stopped hiding things) that's always been the way I've found them.
> 
> Kei



At least the BIOS on my UD5 only hides one single option


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> not the 4 ghz i wanted but still a win!
> 
> wait till my rad is fanned up, then i might see my 4
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33230&d=1266042612


nice bro but look at what I came up with in the past hour.... i converted 2 movies and ran OCCT for an hour with out any problems.... the volts are stock @ 1.35... I see the tpu image up-loader is down atm so I'll type what Im running,,,,

cpu clock 3.94.37GHz
cpu volts 1.35v
ht 2070
NB 2691
Dram freq 1656MHz
timings @ 7.7.6.15.25 1T


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> nice bro but look at what I came up with in the past hour.... i converted 2 movies and ran OCCT for an hour with out any problems.... the volts are stock @ 1.35... I see the tpu image up-loader is down atm so I'll type what Im running,,,,
> 
> cpu clock 3.94.37GHz
> cpu volts 1.35v
> ...



pretty nice! i need an Overkill Water Setup,to achieve this


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> not the 4 ghz i wanted but still a win!
> 
> wait till my rad is fanned up, then i might see my 4
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33230&d=1266042612



Aside that i had BSOD right after played Crysis on 1920x1200 - i could've reached 3.7-3.8GHz on stock AMD's HSF. Nice clock nevertheless & I ENVY YOU !!!!! Where the F*** IS MY TRUE ???!!!!  3.6GHz @ stock 1.35volts for CPU & it's rev. C2 CPU i have. I beleive once the TRUE, ChillFactor/ChillFactor 2 & 2 120mm fans will be bought i'll be able to catch up with you. Just need to wait til the end of this month (~2 weeks left) & i'll have 'em all. 

*EDIT*


I have no f***ing idea why, but ImageHost not showing dump properly. Here is the tumbnail then - LinX 1h 5min run @ 3.6GHz, next up the 2h run (it's still running while i post this) :


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 13, 2010)

Last attachment for now (til i get TRUE & stuff), 2+ hours run of LinX @ 3.6GHz :


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

thats is great on stock cooling man!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It ain't cheating, just not fair when you're comparing your clocks to someones who's on water



you ram isn't cooled any better than mine so whats with cas8


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats is great on stock cooling man!



Thanx & i hope to achieve that 4.0GHz on TRUE. 2 questions relating to it : 1) which of 2 is better Chill Factor 1 or 2 & 2) 1.40-145v for CPU to reach 4.0GHz is enough, or what ? Thanx again.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Thanx & i hope to achieve that 4.0GHz on TRUE. 2 questions relating to it : 1) which of 2 is better Chill Factor 1 or 2 & 2) 1.40-145v for CPU to reach 4.0GHz is enough, or what ? Thanx again.



Not for mine it's not, it needs 1.5v on air, but from what I read these chips can take up to 1.55v 24/7. My meg keeps the chip below 48c on the cores 24/7 under 100 percent load, so your True should as well. I would try to hang around 1.5v or lower.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Thanx & i hope to achieve that 4.0GHz on TRUE. 2 questions relating to it : 1) which of 2 is better Chill Factor 1 or 2 & 2) 1.40-145v for CPU to reach 4.0GHz is enough, or what ? Thanx again.



1.475-1.5v should be about right on air and trt is correct 1.55v is specified by AMD as the max 24/7 voltage


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Not for mine it's not, it needs 1.5v on air, but from what I read these chips can take up to 1.55v 24/7. My meg keeps the chip below 48c on the cores 24/7 under 100 percent load, so your True should as well. I would try to hang around 1.5v or lower.




For F***s Sake Israel - why, OH WHY those firms not tell you anything !!!!!!!!!!!! Beleive me, no, *beleive me* i asked the people @ the local PC stores around where i live - they don't have a _clue_ of what Prolimatech, let alone what Megahalem is & from what i read/saw Megahalem is praised not less than TRUE.   Yeah i know 1.55v is the max overvolt for Phenom II OC that's been advertised by AMD. Good thing israeli tech guys love Thermalright.  1.45-1.50v then, deal.



cdawall said:


> 1.475-1.5v should be about right on air and trt is correct 1.55v is specified by AMD as the max 24/7 voltage



^And again.  Thanx dude.

P.S. What about Chill Factor ? What better 1 or 2 ?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

xanlord said:


> For F***s Sake Israel - why, OH WHY those firms not tell you anything !!!!!!!!!!!! Beleive me, no, *beleive me* i asked the people @ the local PC stores around where i live - they don't have a _clue_ of what Prolimatech, let alone what Megahalem is & from what i read/saw Megahalem is praised not less than TRUE.   Yeah i know 1.55v is the max overvolt for Phenom II OC that's been advertised by AMD. Good thing israeli tech guys love Thermalright.  1.45-1.50v then, deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ^And again.  Thanx dude.


No one calling himself Tech, is a Tech
the Real masters hide themselves.
i can draw your example for German "Techs" also
they all seem to believe they know something relevant
fuck them. you wont find better Guys than here, or better Information sources



xanlord said:


> Aside that i had BSOD right after played Crysis on 1920x1200 - i could've reached 3.7-3.8GHz on stock AMD's HSF. Nice clock nevertheless & I ENVY YOU !!!!! Where the F*** IS MY TRUE ???!!!!  3.6GHz @ stock 1.35volts for CPU & it's rev. C2 CPU i have. I beleive once the TRUE, ChillFactor/ChillFactor 2 & 2 120mm fans will be bought i'll be able to catch up with you. Just need to wait til the end of this month (~2 weeks left) & i'll have 'em all.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...


lol. youre trying to win against a car rad on dual pumps. Well see! you need to have a pretty decent chip, to achieve 4 on air.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

xanlord said:


> For F***s Sake Israel - why, OH WHY those firms not tell you anything !!!!!!!!!!!! Beleive me, no, *beleive me* i asked the people @ the local PC stores around where i live - they don't have a _clue_ of what Prolimatech, let alone what Megahalem is & from what i read/saw Megahalem is praised not less than TRUE.   Yeah i know 1.55v is the max overvolt for Phenom II OC that's been advertised by AMD. Good thing israeli tech guys love Thermalright.  1.45-1.50v then, deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no clue on that one


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Screw it by the time I get a machine going 890FX will be around


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> No one calling himself Tech, is a Tech



I meant tech in general, simpler name would be PC store workers. Sorry if confused you or something. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> you wont find better Guys than here, or better Information sources



Yeah, i know. 




Velvet Wafer said:


> lol. youre trying to win against a car rad on dual pumps. Well see! you need to have a pretty decent chip, to achieve 4 on air.



Dude, i have bought Phenom II 955 & guess what revision is it ? A f***ing C_*2*_ !!! Now for the good part : i just hit the 3.6GHz without ever slightly overvolting it (look into my Sys Specs). I saw the default Core voltage was 1.360v in CPU-Z, recalled that when set to AUTO in BIOS it is 1.35v, changed it in BIOS to the said value & throughout entire small multiplier increases never touched it. 'Course i wouldn't reach your frequency on air, but atleast i see a great potential to hit something like 4.0GHz. And thanx for reminding me you have car rad to cool down your CPU !!!  jk Take care dude.

While @ it : need help in next subject - 2x120mm 19dBa each (20dBa each tops) 50CFM fans ? Do not feel like waking up neighbors with jet take-off sound of fans.  Noise *is* an issue in my neighborhood.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Here is my best 24/7 clock ram is at ddr3 1666*

this is on Vista 64 with one 73cf fan on a MEG, not great voltage but still decent , ram timing is next


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

see if you can keep that speed with cas 7 ram and NB is very low?

great clock and temps though


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok, bout to post a thread in the FS/FT section which will contain my X4 920 and maybe some other goodies...  

Figured I would give you guys headsup before it goes gold.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

cdawall said:


> see if you can keep that speed with cas 7 ram and NB is very low?
> 
> great clock and temps though



my ram won't do it. It just not that tight runing but 1666 is decent, at these speeds ram timing makes very little difference in the real world, lots of testing on that subject and lots of reviews report the same thing.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> my ram won't do it. It just not that tight runing but 1666 is decent, at these speeds ram timing makes very little difference in the real world, lots of testing on that subject.



What vDimm are you running? And can they at least do CAS8? CAS 9 at that speed actually isn't all that great. That's like DDR2 running CAS5 at 925Mhz. I'd rather try for 1333Mhz CAS6 if I were you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2010)

I think DDR3 Timings are getting closer to DDR Timings than DDR2 ever did.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I think DDR3 Timings are getting closer to DDR Timings than DDR2 ever did.



DDR2 far surpassed DDR a long time ago. Take 1200Mhz CAS5 DDR2. DDR would've had to be able to hit 600Mhz at CAS2.5 to keep up. Not gonna happen for 24/7 use.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What vDimm are you running? And can they at least do CAS8? CAS 9 at that speed actually isn't all that great. That's like DDR2 running CAS5 at 925Mhz. I'd rather try for 1333Mhz CAS6 if I were you.





Wile E said:


> DDR2 far surpassed DDR a long time ago. Take 1200Mhz CAS5 DDR2. DDR would've had to be able to hit 600Mhz at CAS2.5 to keep up. Not gonna happen for 24/7 use.



past drr3 1400 timing makes very little real world difference, these new chips, I7 included just cannot use all the bandwith. These are just average ddr3 Giskill nothing special.

and this is a bit better, not bad for a 80.00 motherboard.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> past drr3 1400 timing makes very little real world difference, these new chips, I7 included just cannot use all the bandwith.


You are absolutely correct about the bandwidth, but you are forgetting latency. 1333 cas6 would be faster overall.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You are absolutely correct about the bandwidth, but you are forgetting latency. 1333 cas6 would be faster overall.



Yes but this ram was 84.00 and faster than what ? Ram timing is the least important part of these new systems might make a 3 percent difference if that. I can run those speeds at ddr3 1333 7 cas no problem. Also with these quad 4.0ghz with bus at 250 is no small thing.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Yes but this ram was 84.00 and faster than what ? Ram timing is the least important part of these new systems might make a 3 percent difference if that. I can run those speeds at ddr3 1333 7 cas no problem. Also with these quad 4.0ghz with bus at 250 is no small thing.



3% is still 3%, and 1333 at a tight timing would be easier on the IMC. I'm not knocking your ram, I'm just saying 1333 CAS6 would be better if you can do it.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> 3% is still 3%, and 1333 at a tight timing would be easier on the IMC. I'm not knocking your ram, I'm just saying 1333 CAS6 would be better if you can do it.



I know your not knocking it, how can ya for 84.00. It was a steal, but ram isn't important to me really. Also this is a Vista 64 overclock, with a Phenom II x4, with 250 bus speed, on a 80.00 motherboard, using a 84.00 ram. I think it's okay not stellar, but you get what you pay for, and I payed very little for this level of performance. However, even after all that it's fast as hell. Also this motherboard doesn't like a high northbridge speeds it gets goofy around 2500.

This is my ram but I got it on sale for about 20.00 less http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277&cm_re=gskill-_-20-231-277-_-Product

real fast cas 7 run and my xmp ram rating


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> my ram won't do it. It just not that tight runing but 1666 is decent, at these speeds ram timing makes very little difference in the real world, lots of testing on that subject and lots of reviews report the same thing.



ram may make very little difference in real world i'll take that however your NB at 2250mhz is not as unnoticed real world thats linked in with your L3 cache and all that other good stuff and phenom's do use that L3 in encoding and all your other daily tasks. evven if you have to loose some ram speed pick up the NB speed its what sets apart benchmarks not the ram.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

xanlord said:


> I meant tech in general, simpler name would be PC store workers. Sorry if confused you or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



therefore i told you to get a c3 965, because they cant be c2
3.6 ghz on stock volts are decent, for a stock cooler. I admit mine never saw an air cooler in all its life, only for 5 minutes, as i tested if its DOA as it arrived
regarding fans: buy enermay magma. theyre quiet and powerful. and have double the air pressure of an ordinary fan.


----------



## Kei (Feb 14, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Dude, i have bought Phenom II 955 & guess what revision is it ? A f***ing C_*2*_ !!!



lol, I wouldn't exactly be upset that you got a C2 model. Mine is a C2 as well and is awesome on air cooling...might be even better on water cooling. I've already hit 4Ghz on a budget $80 motherboard. If I'm totally honest, I'm actually afraid to get a C3 for fear that it might not be able to do the same things my C2 can do lol.



cdawall said:


> ram may make very little difference in real world i'll take that however your NB at 2250mhz is not as unnoticed real world thats linked in with your L3 cache and all that other good stuff and phenom's do use that L3 in encoding and all your other daily tasks. evven if you have to loose some ram speed pick up the NB speed its what sets apart benchmarks not the ram.



Amen, northbridge makes all the difference in the world. I'm still big on ram timings since they're still very important especially in reference to stress on the IMC. 1333Mhz cas6 is fantasticly responsive for daily usage so if you can get it then absolutely go for it. 1600Mhz cas7 just isn't the same, but if that's the best that you can get (try 1333Mhz cas6 first of course) then make sure that you can get your northbridge speed up high enough to match.

I keep my systems memory read and L3 read speed as close to equal as possible, if any one has to be marginally higher then the L3 is the one...but marginally higher. It produces a fantastic responsiveness in the system, and isn't that hard to get.

1333Mhz cas6 when paired with 2250Mhz Northbridge is a thing of beauty! Make sure that you keep the cpu speed in mind when looking for those goals. If your cpu speed is too low you'll have to run a much higher northbridge speed in order to make the memory and L3 read match...but then you're still out of whack because the system is lopsided with too high a northbridge speed and too low a cpu speed. 

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol, I wouldn't exactly be upset that you got a C2 model. Mine is a C2 as well and is awesome on air cooling...might be even better on water cooling. I've already hit 4Ghz on a budget $80 motherboard. If I'm totally honest, I'm actually afraid to get a C3 for fear that it might not be able to do the same things my C2 can do lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im addicted to NB speed! and to responsiveness! nothing will be as snappy on AMD as ddr3 1250+ with cas 5, and really high NB speeds, like 2600+ !!
I LOVE IT!


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2010)

*Freindly reminder...*

Little did I realize, I never installed my SB driver during my last O/S install and took a couple days to remember. AMD doesn't make these easy to find, but if you have an AMD chipset and find yourself reinstalling your O/S, always remember to install these:

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx

Select: Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers --> Individual Drivers (Motherboard/Chipset) [select your O/S] --> South Bridge Driver.

You can also find your AHCI and RAID drivers in there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Little did I realize, I never installed my SB driver during my last O/S install and took a couple days to remember. AMD doesn't make these easy to find, but if you have an AMD chipset and find yourself reinstalling your O/S, always remember to install these:
> 
> http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx
> 
> ...



Good one, thanks bro.  I'll be doing my re install of W7 shortly, soon as I receive my SSD.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 14, 2010)

i still gotta wait to install win7 jj gave me a key or 2 but arg doing the wallpaper for him is harder then expected so i cant reinstall yet -____-


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

cdawall said:


> ram may make very little difference in real world i'll take that however your NB at 2250mhz is not as unnoticed real world thats linked in with your L3 cache and all that other good stuff and phenom's do use that L3 in encoding and all your other daily tasks. evven if you have to loose some ram speed pick up the NB speed its what sets apart benchmarks not the ram.





erocker said:


> Little did I realize, I never installed my SB driver during my last O/S install and took a couple days to remember. AMD doesn't make these easy to find, but if you have an AMD chipset and find yourself reinstalling your O/S, always remember to install these:
> 
> http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx
> 
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> Good one, thanks bro.  I'll be doing my re install of W7 shortly, soon as I receive my SSD.



Can you guys give me some northbridge speeds and htt, that I should shoot for, my ram is lower end, but northbridge and htt can be raised. I can do 3.7 ghz at default with bothN/B / HTT at 2500 and use cas 8 at ddr3 1600 or cas 7 at ddr3 1333. I'm sure I can go higher on the core but messing with the HTT/ NB for now.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 14, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol, I wouldn't exactly be upset that you got a C2 model. Mine is a C2 as well and is awesome on air cooling...might be even better on water cooling. I've already hit 4Ghz on a budget $80 motherboard. If I'm totally honest, I'm actually afraid to get a C3 for fear that it might not be able to do the same things my C2 can do lol.





Velvet Wafer said:


> therefore i told you to get a c3 965, because they cant be c2
> 3.6 ghz on stock volts are decent, for a stock cooler. I admit mine never saw an air cooler in all its life, only for 5 minutes, as i tested if its DOA as it arrived
> regarding fans: buy enermay magma. theyre quiet and powerful. and have double the air pressure of an ordinary fan.



See what Kei said, add me to it+better for me now to wait for Thuban (plus that GF100 DX11 card, i guess) & you'll know how happy i'm with current situation, Wafer.  To get these clocks out of rev. C2 CPU - i say, IT'S ALIVE !!!!!!  This 3.6GHz is probably 24/7 (or something like that) gaming/web browsing/movie watching clock, til i get my hands on TRUE. 

Enermay ? You mean Enermax maybe ? I'll check for it. Thanx. How much CFM & dBa are the best ones ? What about Thermalright's own or Scythe's S-Flex ? Thanx again.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2010)

Any insight on hwo I can improve this? 





CL7 Isn't memtest stable, even up to 1.8v, and chip won't unlock.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Any insight on hwo I can improve this?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/Capture087.jpg
> 
> CL7 Isn't memtest stable, even up to 1.8v, and chip won't unlock.



lower the divider maybe, some procs have a fairly weak IMC, and dont like NB clocking and Ram Timing at that Ram Speed
it helped very good with mine!

IF i were you, Xanlord, i would have ripped my Hair out  Or bought me some better cooler,upon buying the Phenom.
sry for that Typo, i really meant Enermax. i really dont care about fan data, its bullshit. i hold my hand in front of it, to feel how good a fan is.
the Enermax are the Best, regarding that Test. they get REALLY cool. and look stylish too,also their blades are detachable ;-)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2010)

Will report back with a mem bench screenshot on the 1066 divider. 

EDIT:






Was able to change a few timings too. Notice L1 latency went up and L3 latency dropped. Hmmmm....


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

@jr have you tried to see if your wifes board will unlock your chip correctly?




trt740 said:


> Can you guys give me some northbridge speeds and htt, that I should shoot for, my ram is lower end, but northbridge and htt can be raised. I can do 3.7 ghz at default with bothN/B / HTT at 2500 and use cas 8 at ddr3 1600 or cas 7 at ddr3 1333. I'm sure I can go higher on the core but messing with the HTT/ NB for now.



HTT link is unimportant most chips can do over 3ghz HT link no issues shoot for a NB around 2800mhz and the ram at 1600 cas8 isn't to bad i would push that


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2010)

cdawall said:


> @jr have you tried to see if your wifes board will unlock your chip correctly?



Nah and it's too much of a pain to try with it now being in a lanbox. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

cdawall said:


> @jr have you tried to see if your wifes board will unlock your chip correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is 1.4v okay on the northbridge


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> is 1.4v okay on the northbridge



I heard your more bound to temps than volts. 55c or lower *I think.*


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> is 1.4v okay on the northbridge



a little too much, try it with 1.3 first, and work your way up. if everythings stable, and you get memory errors with higher NB, you may need to raise the Volts by 1-2 steps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Can you guys give me some northbridge speeds and htt, that I should shoot for, my ram is lower end, but northbridge and htt can be raised. I can do 3.7 ghz at default with bothN/B / HTT at 2500 and use cas 8 at ddr3 1600 or cas 7 at ddr3 1333. I'm sure I can go higher on the core but messing with the HTT/ NB for now.



I run my NB at 2.6 GHz @ 1.3v.  1.4 as you posted before my reply is a bit overboard for me.  But as long as your NB stays cool it should be ok.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

cdawall said:


> @jr have you tried to see if your wifes board will unlock your chip correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JrRacinFan said:


> I heard your more bound to temps than volts. 55c or lower *I think.*





Velvet Wafer said:


> a little too much, try it with 1.3 first, and work your way up. if everythings stable, and you get memory errors with higher NB, you may need to raise the Volts by 1-2 steps





Chicken Patty said:


> I run my NB at 2.6 GHz @ 1.3v.  1.4 as you posted before my reply is a bit overboard for me.  But as long as your NB stays cool it should be ok.





It appears my northbridge won't go over 2500, whether it's my new chip, this motherboard or my ram I cannot say.Not sure why, but what it is what it is. Also my ram errors at cas 8 using 1.6v what do you think these gskill can take voltage wise.  http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=222


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> IF i were you, Xanlord, i would have ripped my Hair out



That's some scary s**t, what do you mean by saying that ? 




Velvet Wafer said:


> Or bought me some better cooler,upon buying the Phenom.
> sry for that Typo, i really meant Enermax. i really dont care about fan data, its bullshit. i hold my hand in front of it, to feel how good a fan is.
> the Enermax are the Best, regarding that Test. they get REALLY cool. and look stylish too,also their blades are detachable ;-)



First i thought the Enermax is the one that dual-bladed for that extra flow/cfm stuff. Yeah i googled for it - looks nice, illuminated & s**t , but i have to see how is it for real, don't i ? I'll see how it performs in PC store near me before buying it. If it's to my liking - F***in'A !!!!!! I buy it !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> It appears my northbridge won't go over 2500, whether it's my new chip, this motherboard or my ram I cannot say.Not sure why but what it is what it is.



Which NB voltage setting are you adjusting?  What's it called exactly?

I can't remember off the top of my head but i think you have to adjust the CPU/NB voltage not the NB core.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Which NB voltage setting are you adjusting?  What's it called exactly?
> 
> I can't remember off the top of my head but i think you have to adjust the CPU/NB voltage not the NB core.



I have adjusted both on my UD5p and I cant stay stable at 2500. Although I haven't attempted 1.3v yet. i'll try it and reply with a screenshot.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Which NB voltage setting are you adjusting?  What's it called exactly?
> 
> I can't remember off the top of my head but i think you have to adjust the CPU/NB voltage not the NB core.



it's call cpu/ n/b vid and what did you set it too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I have adjusted both on my UD5p and I cant stay stable at 2500. Although I haven't attempted 1.3v yet. i'll try it and reply with a screenshot.



1.3v did 2600 MHz for me.  So yeah, however I notice my NB is a bit hot to the touch.  That's why I'm moving this rig out to a tech bench.  If you don't crunch/fold it's alright.  This case doesn't have bad airflow and it's got some serious fans too!  But when you have something locked up and crunching non stop at full bore temps are bound to heat everything up in there.  I'm moving to a tech bench, fans everywhere and problem solved LOL.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> It appears my northbridge won't go over 2500, whether it's my new chip, this motherboard or my ram I cannot say.Not sure why, but what it is what it is. Also my ram errors at cas 8 using 1.6v what do you think these gskill can take voltage wise.


lower your divider, your IMC is probably not very strong. that did the trick for me.
also be VERY sure to change the CPU-NB volts, if you dont have them in bios, use K10stat, to get access to them. that also did the trick on my foxconn 




xanlord said:


> That's some scary s**t, what do you mean by saying that ?
> 
> First i thought the Enermax is the one that dual-bladed for that extra flow/cfm stuff. Yeah i googled for it - looks nice, illuminated & s**t , but i have to see how is it for real, don't i ? I'll see how it performs in PC store near me before buying it. If it's to my liking - F***in'A !!!!!! I buy it !








this is "Haare raufen!"

and it meant these Enermax, the Magma Ones







Chicken Patty said:


> Which NB voltage setting are you adjusting?  What's it called exactly?
> 
> I can't remember off the top of my head but i think you have to adjust the CPU/NB voltage not the NB core.



that also was my problem,when i first attempted to OC my NB


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

sounds good and since i already txt'd jr i found me some D9GKX to throw on my CH2 so if anyone knows of a sempron 140 and DDR2 based cheap board that someone wants to sell could the hit me up. looking to spend under $90 for the pair cause i can get an ECS BS 8200A and 140 for $90 shipped on the egg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lower your divider, your IMC is probably not very strong. that did the trick for me.
> also be VERY sure to change the CPU-NB volts, if you dont have them in bios, use K10stat, to get access to them. that also did the trick on my foxconn
> 
> 
> ...



Mine also when I got the AMD setup at first.  But cut me some slack, it had been a while since I had overclocked an AMD rig LOL


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> is 1.4v okay on the northbridge



AMD spec's it with the cpu vcore so up to 1.55v is safe with good temps.

i have run mine all the way up to 1.7v for prolonged periods of time on water  but temps never exceeded 55C


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

Xanlord,
here is a comparance pic, with DBA


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 1.3v did 2600 MHz for me.  So yeah, however I notice my NB is a bit hot to the touch.  That's why I'm moving this rig out to a tech bench.  If you don't crunch/fold it's alright.  This case doesn't have bad airflow and it's got some serious fans too!  But when you have something locked up and crunching non stop at full bore temps are bound to heat everything up in there.  I'm moving to a tech bench, fans everywhere and problem solved LOL.



I dont know bout that though....






TMPIN0 = Case temp
TMPIN1 = VRM's
TMPIN2 = NB

That's crunching load at about 10 mins in.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I dont know bout that though....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/Capture088806.jpg
> 
> ...



My ambient temps are very hot here and there's nothing I can do about it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My ambient temps are very hot here and there's nothing I can do about it



open a window, i suffer the exact problems that you have,when mine are closed


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My ambient temps are very hot here and there's nothing I can do about it



Yah, and this Dynex mid has great airflow. Just added a 3rd 120mm fan to it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> open a window, i suffer the exact problems that you have,when mine are closed



If I open a window I would have worse temps


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh and I have CPU NB VID @ 1.425, NB @ 1.3v


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey everybody, I'm a noob to o/c'ing. However, I heard all you have to do with BE's is increase the core voltage and multiplier (like I did) I am running everything stable @ 4.1 Ghz and my current unofficial temp is 40c (unofficial b/c I don't trust SpeedFan 100%). Anyways, I wanted to know if I am doing everything right, also should I try to in crease the multiplier to make it 4.5 Ghz+?? I am running Asetek 240mm LCLC w/ Eremax 240mm LED Fans @ 1,000rpm+ speed capabilities. I also have thermal solution on my AMD chip for extra cooling.

Before I post my CPU link + pic, I want to run down my system specs: 

Case: Coolmaster Storm Sniper
CPU: AMD 965 BE (3.4 Ghz stock)
Memory: Corsair Dominator 4 Gigs (OEM version)
Graphics: (Crossfire) ATI 5850 (PowerColor+XFX XXX BlackEdition)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H (Runs excellent, also has 2 Bios, one backup incase this baby blows)

CPU Link:  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1018754

CPU Picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS - I have to run Prime95 and make sure everything is stable, also I am going to play some video games @ max settings and make sure they are stable too. If I fail, I will try again, and if I fail again, I will just stick with 3.4 Ghz (That's already fast  )


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 14, 2010)

Have a question & need help in it : benchmark function in WinRAR. Exactly how i specify the benchmark, what size of data to compress to the archive, etc...... Once clicked on this benchmark option with then Phenom 9950 it took hour & didn't seem to stop+it defaults to compressing the entire desktop content into one archive.  

2Velvet Wafer : 

I told you i already googled for it & now that you gave the pic as well, i think i like the Magma one after all. It's just i'll mount 2 of them on TRUE, once it's bought. Also someone promised that i can solder the wires of any of 2 120mm fans i'll buy. Looks are not enough - i *have to see* how they perform on TRUE, before i'll buy any. Thanx nevertheless. 

Bout "Haare raufen" - didn't thought you meant it literally. You funny guy, Wafer. Funny on a verge of whacky. Good.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2010)

@cdawall

Look into getting my wifes board:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128408 oh and push ctrl+F1 if you do get it


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> *1.3v did 2600 MHz for me.*  So yeah, however I notice my NB is a bit hot to the touch.  That's why I'm moving this rig out to a tech bench.  If you don't crunch/fold it's alright.  This case doesn't have bad airflow and it's got some serious fans too!  But when you have something locked up and crunching non stop at full bore temps are bound to heat everything up in there.  I'm moving to a tech bench, fans everywhere and problem solved LOL.




that did the trick do you know what the max safe N/B -cpu vid is cannot find that either


cdawall said:


> AMD spec's it with the cpu vcore so up to 1.55v is safe with good temps.
> 
> i have run mine all the way up to 1.7v for prolonged periods of time on water  but temps never exceeded 55C



Okay 1.4v it is



JrRacinFan said:


> Oh and I have CPU NB VID @ 1.425, NB @ 1.3v



I wish they had the recommended safe vid voltage.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> that did the trick do you know what the max safe N/B -cpu vid is cannot find that either
> 
> I wish they had the recommended safe vid voltage.



You can go up to 1.5v and be fine for 24/7.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

*this is better*







 this ram won't tighten up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Hey everybody, I'm a noob to o/c'ing. However, I heard all you have to do with BE's is increase the core voltage and multiplier (like I did) I am running everything stable @ 4.1 Ghz and my current unofficial temp is 40c (unofficial b/c I don't trust SpeedFan 100%). Anyways, I wanted to know if I am doing everything right, also should I try to in crease the multiplier to make it 4.5 Ghz+?? I am running Asetek 240mm LCLC w/ Eremax 240mm LED Fans @ 1,000rpm+ speed capabilities. I also have thermal solution on my AMD chip for extra cooling.
> 
> Before I post my CPU link + pic, I want to run down my system specs:
> 
> ...



Bro 4.1 GHz is a nice clock already, and 4.5Ghz is out of reach on anything but extreme cooling.  


xanlord said:


> Have a question & need help in it : benchmark function in WinRAR. Exactly how i specify the benchmark, what size of data to compress to the archive, etc...... Once clicked on this benchmark option with then Phenom 9950 it took hour & didn't seem to stop+it defaults to compressing the entire desktop content into one archive.
> 
> 2Velvet Wafer :
> 
> ...



Never used the winrar benchmark 



trt740 said:


> that did the trick do you know what the max safe N/B -cpu vid is cannot find that either
> 
> 
> Okay 1.4v it is
> ...







JrRacinFan said:


> You can go up to 1.5v and be fine for 24/7.





trt740 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/testing 4.0.jpg


Much better bro, good job   Can you tighten up the timings a bit?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro 4.1 GHz is a nice clock already, and 4.5Ghz is out of reach on anything but extreme cooling.
> 
> 
> Never used the winrar benchmark
> ...



it just won't tighten, will play with it later


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

xanlord said:


> 2Velvet Wafer :
> 
> I told you i already googled for it & now that you gave the pic as well, i think i like the Magma one after all. It's just i'll mount 2 of them on TRUE, once it's bought. Also someone promised that i can solder the wires of any of 2 120mm fans i'll buy. Looks are not enough - i *have to see* how they perform on TRUE, before i'll buy any. Thanx nevertheless.
> 
> Bout "Haare raufen" - didn't thought you meant it literally. You funny guy, Wafer. Funny on a verge of whacky. Good.



no problem, theyre solderable, but i believe this will render eventual PWM control functions unusable. better get you one of the enermax cluster with pwm function, and an enermax magma to plug in it. so you can use both fans on a single fan plug socket, without loosing your PWM

the Magma in Push,and the Cluster in Pull.

thanks, people always tell me im crazy 

EDIT: TRT, better use lower ram clocks, and higher NB. you still can go down with the timing ;-)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @cdawall
> 
> Look into getting my wifes board:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128408 oh and push ctrl+F1 if you do get it



i was looking at this $75 AMIR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.334249

board doesn't have to oc much i just want the 2.6ghz phenom 910 to do 3.2ghz on it which that board should be able to do on stock volts etc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> it just won't tighten, will play with it later



Keep us posted dude, just takes tweaking I bet.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep us posted dude, just takes tweaking I bet.



i bet this is one of the sets that needs the trfc super loose to clock up. or it could just have something comparable to the nanya sticks i had a while back if they do cas10 1800 i would make a guess they are nanya's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I dont know bout that though....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/Capture088806.jpg
> 
> ...



Now that I check mine it's not that bad.  Guess I shouldn't worry maybe?  My case ambients are a bit higher as a/c is off now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i bet this is one of the sets that needs the trfc super loose to clock up. or it could just have something comparable to the nanya sticks i had a while back if they do cas10 1800 i would make a guess they are nanya's



The ones you sold me?  If so Shaun has those now LOL


----------



## Kei (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> this ram won't tighten up



Have you tested the ram at the lower dividers already? I see you're using the 1600 divider right now, but perhaps you should go down to the 1333 divider to see how high you can take cas7 timings by raising the bus speed.

Even better, you can try the 1066 divider which should give you the best timings available by raising the bus speed to clock the ram. The ram you're using should be just fine at 1.75v though anything higher is not really worth it for the clocks 24/7. I've also got g.skill ram (ripjaws 1866Mhz cas9 2T) with the same voltage levels as you do. My ram just like yours won't do anything lower than cas8 on the 1600 divider or cas7 on the 1333 divider. However, using those dividers I can raise the bus speed to achieve the ram speed that I need without raising the voltages much if at all.

Using the 1333 divider I can hit 1800Mhz plus on that divider cas8.
Using the 1600 divider I can hit 1900Mhz plus on that divider cas8.
Using the 1066 divider I can hit 1600Mhz plus on that divider cas*6*. (that's over 300Mhz bus speed)

Kei

(same goes for the northbridge...just like cpu clocking it takes a combo of bus speed and multi for the best)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The ones you sold me?  If so Shaun has those now LOL



yep thats the wonderful set i'm talking about


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

cdawall said:


> yep thats the wonderful set i'm talking about



So that was the secret to them clocking?  The most I got was 1600 out of them, really never tried to hard though


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So that was the secret to them clocking?  The most I got was 1600 out of them, really never tried to hard though



this is what they were 32m stable on 1.7v through them


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no problem, theyre solderable, but i believe this will render eventual PWM control functions unusable. better get you one of the enermax cluster with pwm function, and an enermax magma to plug in it. so you can use both fans on a single fan plug socket, without loosing your PWM
> 
> the Magma in Push,and the Cluster in Pull.



Thanx, once checked by me & made sure i like it (don't see quite a reason i'll not, though) - will do it. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> thanks, people always tell me im crazy




Just realized exactly what in your avatar pic - a explosion mushroom. Than again, i'm whacky guy too - welcome to insanity. Just like in Anthrax's song then - "IT'S A MAD HOUSE !!!!!!!"


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2010)

That helps ALOT!!! Ty c.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

can someone find me the AMD HTT WR and intel bus speed WR is i am going to try and top the bus speed record for both

here is the setup

N3RO copper DICE pot
Athlon II X2 250 RB-C2 or Sempron II 140
Crosshair II formula (DDR2 pushes a higher bus)
bunch of ram to try
2x1GB Team Xtreme 1300, 2x1GB Team Xtreem 667 cas3, Corsair PC6400 3-4-3-9, 2x256mb D9DCD just in case i wanna get dirty


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro 4.1 GHz is a nice clock already, and 4.5Ghz is out of reach on anything but extreme cooling.



Is my voltage fine @ 1.45v? Or should I up it to 1.5v?


Thanks Chicken Patty!


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone please, *please*, tell me how to specify the benchmark function of WinRAR ? Don't feel like googling for it & find one of sites explaining this is yours !!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Is my voltage fine @ 1.45v? Or should I up it to 1.5v?
> 
> 
> Thanks Chicken Patty!



Is it Load Stable???


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 14, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Is it Load Stable???



As of now yes, I will be running Prime95 soon, will get back after that


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> That helps ALOT!!! Ty c.



remember that was on the M4A78T-e and a crazy good RB-C2


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> As of now yes, I will be running Prime95 soon, will get back after that



Prime 95, OCCT, Super Pi, Games, Movies, Apps, Web Surfing, IMs, Multitasking, Multiple system restarts (by you) make sure its stable in all those conditions, one burn in app is not enough to determine stability.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Thanx, once checked by me & made sure i like it (don't see quite a reason i'll not, though) - will do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just be careful with them. dont stop them suddenly, if you block them during operation, a part of the bearing can break. one of my magmas now cant be used without vibration and humming now

its not any bomb, its the TZAR BOMBA. and the Pic hints my third Eye,too

EDIT:


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 14, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Prime 95, OCCT, Super Pi, Games, Movies, Apps, Web Surfing, IMs, Multitasking, Multiple system restarts (by you) make sure its stable in all those conditions, one burn in app is not enough to determine stability.



Shit, no luck. I ran 5 seconds of Prime95 my monitor would go blank and my PC would freeze. I ran benchmarks in Winrar, after 5 mins, same thing. I went back to AUTO in Bios (3.4ghz) and I ran Prime95 again, and it didn't freeze at all. 

So, what am I doing wrong here?? How can I make it stable? What would be the correct voltage for 4.1 ghz? Do I have to adjust the HT or other voltages as well?? All I was doing was increasing the core multiplier and the core voltage? Help is greatly appreciated


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2010)

ur gonna have to ask the gurus here as i havent messed with OC in a long time as this machine tops at 2.2GHz.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just be careful with them. dont stop them suddenly, if you block them during operation, a part of the bearing can break. one of my magmas now cant be used without vibration and humming now



What do you mean don't break the operation ? Like break, "checked how the temp in SpeedFan is, restarted"-type of break or what ? Thanx, keep that in mind. Helps alot.  



Velvet Wafer said:


> its not any bomb, its the TZAR BOMBA. and the Pic hints my third Eye,too
> 
> EDIT:
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/131/339291829_59679da6f8.jpg



I got a vid describing your love to such pics & stuff (beleive me it's not "IT'S A MAD HOUSE" anymore  but rather this+sorry for off-topic) :



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4aFOzYReVo

Have a viewing pleasure & watch the vid til the end, will'ya ? 


*EDIT*


Just added validation to my current clock (3.6GHz) on CPUID site, here's dump :


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

xanlord said:


> What do you mean don't break the operation ? Like break, "checked how the temp in SpeedFan is, restarted"-type of break or what ? Thanx, keep that in mind. Helps alot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, i meant, if you stick your finger in it, or a piece of cloth sudden shock can kill it partly ;-)

The vid is blocked in my country, damn! i cant see it! do you have another link?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no, i meant, if you stick your finger in it, or a piece of cloth sudden shock can kill it partly ;-)
> 
> The vid is blocked in my country, damn! i cant see it! do you have another link?



Germany. Home of the holocaust now has blocked content.  Irony anyone?!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Germany. Home of the holocaust now has blocked content.  Irony anyone?!



We live in a dictocraty since the 3rd Reich has gone down. i also wonder why there are still thousands of american soldiers located here, when we are not Iraq or Afghanistan?
maybe Germany never left American Property


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no, i meant, if you stick your finger in it, or a piece of cloth sudden shock can kill it partly ;-)



For F***s sake !!!!! Have another suggestion like that & i'll have to set my age 17-18 years back, if such thing can be done !!!!! I am 30+ year's old dude, as far as i'm concerned even though i am whacky & all - you can easily suggest me to draw pentagrams/light ritual candles/chant to the demon hordes & stuff in the middle of a day !!!!!! That "put a finger in the middle of spin" & stuff is definetelly inappropriate.  



Velvet Wafer said:


> The vid is blocked in my country, damn! i cant see it! do you have another link?





TheMailMan78 said:


> Germany. Home of the holocaust now has blocked content.  Irony anyone?!



This is Candlemass & the song called "Of Stars & Smoke" : great stuff !!!!!!! Theme is set to some end of 70's or beginning of 80's movie called "The Day After". Also the "home of holocaust has blocked content"-stuff - you mean due to what happened with that Aushvitz gates sign+you live in Germany Wafer, right ? That steal & then bargain is disturbing i agree, but it's not the reason not to enjoy the band's stuff.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

xanlord said:


> For F***s sake !!!!! Have another suggestion like that & i'll have to set my age 17-18 years back, if such thing can be done !!!!! I am 30+ year's old dude, as far as i'm concerned even though i am whacky & all - you can easily suggest me to draw pentagrams/light ritual candles/chant to the demon hordes & stuff in the middle of a day !!!!!! That "put a finger in the middle of spin" & stuff is definetelly inappropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It can happen accidently, Mr. Uzi Gal
i sometimes prefer to work on parts of my rig, without having to shut it down also my rad is not protected, its easy to get a foot in it, when sitting at my desk... and the magmas are my best radiator fans, they push thru the 4-5 cm like nothing
i must admit im not that metal guy anymore.i loved BM,till i grew out of it, and now i only listen to Marley and Deep House  sometimes good Electro


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 14, 2010)

Now you talk.  And i prefer Glock's (for sidearms) & Galil (for rifles).  Candlemass is not Black but rather Doom Metal, just like Black Sabbath. They (Candlemass) will appear this year @ Wacken (along with Slayer & other awesome bands).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> We live in a dictocraty since the 3rd Reich has gone down. i also wonder why there are still thousands of american soldiers located here, when we are not Iraq or Afghanistan?
> maybe Germany never left American Property



Because you got some of the best beer and hottest women stupid!








xanlord said:


> Now you talk.  And i prefer Glock's (for sidearms) & Galil (for rifles).  Candlemass is not Black but rather Doom Metal, just like Black Sabbath. They (Candlemass) will appear this year @ Wacken (along with Slayer & other awesome bands).


Glock sucks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Give me a Glock and a HK 417.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Give me a Glock and a HK 417.



Give me a M1911 and an M14.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Is my voltage fine @ 1.45v? Or should I up it to 1.5v?
> 
> 
> Thanks Chicken Patty!



If it's stable it's fine.  Try to stay under 1.55v


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2010)

at least the ammo is interchangeable heh, btw the M14 u talkin about the M14 or the M14 Mod 0?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> at least the ammo is interchangeable heh, btw the M14 u talkin about the M14 or the M14 Mod 0?



The standard M14. M14 Mod 0 (SOCOM) and M21 are all the same platform. As for interchangeable ammo all I have to say is use the right tool for the right job. Also when the hell does a HK 417 shoot 9mm? I could have swore that was a .308.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

german women = gooduntight


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> german women = gooduntight



My mom was German. Ill have to ask my dad how tight she was.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My mom was German. Ill have to ask my dad how tight she was.



man are you asking for it saying that


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The standard M14. M14 Mod 0 (SOCOM) and M21 are all the same platform. As for interchangeable ammo all I have to say is use the right tool for the right job. Also when the hell does a HK 417 shoot 9mm? I could have swore that was a .308.



ok the M14 uses the 762mm x 51mm (.308) along with the HK417. The M1911 uses the .45 ACP along with a GLOCK 21.

MK 14 Mod 0 is M14 that has been modernized for Today's combat


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok the M14 uses the 762mm x 51mm (.308) along with the HK417. The M1911 uses the .45 ACP along with a GLOCK 21.
> 
> MK 14 Mod 0 is M14 that has been modernized for Today's combat



I know WTF they shoot. Your the one that was talking about interchangeable ammo. IDK maybe I'm just confused as to where this conversation is going?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

ok i was saying the ammo that is used in the one weapon can be used in the other, aka NATO standards make it work. So in a situation if needing ammo the person with the one weapon can give the other a Magazine.

Magpul Masada Can fire 556 or 762 with a barrel swap


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok i was saying the ammo that is used in the one weapon can be used in the other, aka NATO standards make it work. So in a situation if needing ammo the person with the one weapon can give the other a Magazine.



So when does a glock shoot 308?



eidairaman1 said:


> Magpul Masada Can fire 556 or 762 with a barrel swap



So can the H-Scar only it can use the 7.62x39mm and ".308"


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So when does a glock shoot 308?
> 
> 
> 
> So can the H-Scar only it can use the 7.62x39mm and ".308"



lol

M1911-GLOCK 21

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FN_SCAR


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> lol
> 
> M1911-GLOCK 21



Ohhhh ok. I had no idea WTF you were talking about.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> lol
> 
> M1911-GLOCK 21
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FN_SCAR



Don't always trust Wikipedia.....



> The US Special Operations Command (US SOCOM) issued a solicitation for the procurement of SOF Combat Assault Rifles (SCAR) on October 15th, 2003. This solicitation requested a new combat rifle, specially tailored for the current and proposed future needs of the US Special Forces, which are somewhat different from latest generic US Army requirements, which are being fulfilled by the newest Heckler-Koch XM8 assault rifle. The key difference in basic requirements between XM8 and SCAR is that, while XM8 is a single-caliber weapon system, tailored for 5.56x45mm NATO ammunition, the SCAR should be available in various different calibers. Initial SOF requirements included two basic versions of SCAR system - the SCAR Light (SCAR-L), available in 5.56mm NATO, and the SCAR heavy (SCAR-H), which should be initially available in significantly more powerful 7.62x51 NATO chambering, and should be easily adaptable in the field to other chamberings. These other chamberings initially include the well-spread 7.62x39 M43 ammunition of the Soviet / Russian origins, and probably some others (like the proposed 6.8x43 Remington SPC cartridge, especially developed for US Special Forces). The key idea of SCAR rifle system is that it will provide the Special Forces operators with wide variety of options, from short-barreled 5.56mm SCAR-L CQC variation, tailored for urban close combat, and up to long range 7.62x51 SCAR-H Sniper variant, as well as 7.62x39 SCAR-H, which will accept "battlefield pickup" AK-47/AKM magazines with 7.62 M43 ammunition, available during the operations behind the enemy lines. Both SCAR-L and SCAR-H shall be initially available in three versions, Standard (S), Close Quarters Combat (CQC) and Sniper Variant (SV; now it is dubbed Long Barrel - LB). All these variants, regardless the caliber and exact configuration, will provide the operator with the same controls layout, same handling and maintenance procedures, and same optional equipment, such as sights, scopes, and other current and future attachments.



http://world.guns.ru/assault/as70-e.htm


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2010)

Back on topic ladies gentlemen.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> Back on topic ladies gentlemen.



Sorry. It was gun talk. I get derailed easy with gun talk.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 15, 2010)

Guns can be called hardware, but you can't OverClock 'em - GET BACK TO TOPIC !!!!!!  And i know glock sucks (though the bullet coming out of it is not, since i fired it in shooting range  ), Galil is what i love when it comes down to rifles, Vintorez BC is what i'd love to test in shooting range (i am security guy) when it comes down to sniper rifles. Get back to Phenom II OC'ing subject, please.


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry. It was gun talk. I get derailed easy with gun talk.





xanlord said:


> Guns can be called hardware, but you can't OverClock 'em - GET BACK TO TOPIC !!!!!!  And i know glock sucks (though the bullet coming out of it is not, since i fired it in shooting range  ), Galil is what i love when it comes down to rifles, Vintorez BC is what i'd love to test in shooting range (i am security guy) when it comes down to sniper rifles. Get back to Phenom II OC'ing subject, please.



When I say get on topic, it doesn't mean respond with more off topic garbage. If you want to talk about guns, we have an entire site at your disposal. www.generalnonsense.net


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

"What's that for? I didn't do nuthin'!" "That's in case ya do and I'm not around!"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2010)

How do you guys think some good gun oil would do to cool a CPU? Something like Breakfree. It would lube the pump and cool at the sametime.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Guns can be called hardware, but you can't OverClock 'em - GET BACK TO TOPIC !!!!!!  And i know glock sucks (though the bullet coming out of it is not, since i fired it in shooting range  ), Galil is what i love when it comes down to rifles, Vintorez BC is what i'd love to test in shooting range (i am security guy) when it comes down to sniper rifles. Get back to Phenom II OC'ing subject, please.



Actually You can Overclock a Pistol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsXMb0GtS44&feature=related 




TheMailMan78 said:


> How do you guys think some good gun oil would do to cool a CPU? Something like Breakfree. It would lube the pump and cool at the sametime.



That crap is nasty smelling.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If it's stable it's fine.  Try to stay under 1.55v



Hey Chicken, it's me again  Anyways, I was at 1.45 before and 4.1 Ghz, everything was running stable (I could surf the internet, watch videos, etc) but when it came to running benchmark programs it would freeze and give me a black screen? Any suggestions?

Edit: This is what I had before. Note I only changed the core multiplier and the core voltage


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> When I say get on topic, it doesn't mean respond with more off topic garbage. If you want to talk about guns, we have an entire site at your disposal. www.generalnonsense.net



Sorry dude, my bad. Thanx for stopping me.


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Hey Chicken, it's me again  Anyways, I was at 1.45 before and 4.1 Ghz, everything was running stable (I could surf the internet, watch videos, etc) but when it came to running benchmark programs it would freeze and give me a black screen? Any suggestions?



Not stable. Benchmarking programs use more power than internet/videos/etc. You will need more voltage. If you are running a x64 bit O/S it's more likely that you will have to back down to 4ghz to be stable at all.



xanlord said:


> Sorry dude, my bad. Thanx for stopping me.



So you respond to me again with off topic? Ignorance must be bliss, I guess I should give it a try sometime. (Just nudgin you bud.)


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> Not stable. Benchmarking programs use more power than internet/videos/etc. You will need more voltage. If you are running a x64 bit O/S it's more likely that you will have to back down to 4ghz to be stable at all.



What voltage should I go for?


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2010)

Nudge the voltage up one bump and run a stability program/benchmark to test. Every chip is different. Be sure to keep your eye on the temps too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

yall may want to check this topic out for Mobo Bios Mods

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/th...te-For-requests-use-Bios-Mod-Requests-section

just something i found recently trying to find more bios mods for my board


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 15, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Now you talk.  And i prefer Glock's (for sidearms) & Galil (for rifles).  Candlemass is not Black but rather Doom Metal, just like Black Sabbath. They (Candlemass) will appear this year @ Wacken (along with Slayer & other awesome bands).



i love glocks too, but the galil is just impractical, and i hate its design
the P90 is a very useful Firearm,in my opinion, which is ambidextrous, very light, designed to pierce Body Armor, and sports big clips off ammo. it can be used in the 300m range,like a normal rifle, if the shooter is experienced enough

no, i knew that, but i preferred Nargaroth and Eisregen,during my teenage metal time tho Eisregen is more his one direction, then it is BM. some people claim they love NSBM. i dont think you like that much eh? 

Alright: ONTOPIC

i want 50 runs linx stable! those 4.1 ghz are a little unreal to me,but can be possible if he is a gigantic lucker


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Alright: ONTOPIC
> 
> i want 50 runs linx stable! those 4.1 ghz are a little unreal to me,but can be possible if he is a gigantic lucker



50 runs ? How do you want me to specify the following : Problem size & Memory (MiB) ? And i wonder how much spare time i'll have while it runs ? Plus - 50 minutes or 50 times ? I think i'll switch to OCCT, seeing that the requierment for 4.0GHz is OCCT stable 4 hours run.  Talk to me, so once i'll buy TRUE & fans i'll know how to run it, with the options i mentioned. Unless i *do* switch to OCCT (which i think i'll take a look at how it works & actually right now).


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm running my Prime95 as we speak right now for about 30 mins, and my Core is at 58c.

It's V-core is 1.440v
Mulitiplier x19.0 
I changed the NB to 2200mhz

and it seems to be running stable now, I am going to run Prime for another 30 mins.. then some other test's before I am comfortable.

I am running it at 3.81 Ghz

Does my readings sound good guys?

Thanks


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 15, 2010)

xanlord said:


> 50 runs ? How do you want me to specify the following : Problem size & Memory (MiB) ? And i wonder how much spare time i'll have while it runs ? Plus - 50 minutes or 50 times ? I think i'll switch to OCCT, seeing that the requierment for 4.0GHz is OCCT stable 4 hours run.  Talk to me, so once i'll buy TRUE & fans i'll know how to run it, with the options i mentioned. Unless i *do* switch to OCCT (which i think i'll take a look at how it works & actually right now).



i meant alexsubri, that was the topic now,if i wasnt wrong?
erocker had no belief in his 4.1ghz oc


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 15, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> my Core is at 58c.
> 
> It's V-core is 1.440v
> Mulitiplier x19.0
> ...



Lower NB to default 2000MHz i think, plus 58C for 3.81GHz indicates that you only 4 or so degrees before the 965 threshold. Give you an example - i raised my clock to 3.7GHz @ default vCore, ran LinX, saw everything was fine, entered Crysis & changed res to 1920x1200 (it was VeryHigh everything @ 1680x1050, now it's the same but 1920x1200) & after few mins run of one of MP maps it BSODed on me.  Doesn't quite indicate anything, but i hope it gives you correct picture. Yet, i have only stock HSF. Hope it helps.

BTW : i'm now @ 3.6GHz on stock HSF/Core voltage. Plus the game is still @ 1920x1200 VeryHigh but it doesn't BSOD on me anymore, same goes for GPU & 2 CPU benchmarks.

2Velvet Wafer : 

Got it, thanx.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i meant alexsubri, that was the topic now,if i wasnt wrong?
> erocker had no belief in his 4.1ghz oc



Yea, I had 4.1 Ghz but when I ran Prime it kept crashing ... I could up the v-core +1.50v , but I heard that's bad news if you go any higher, and I don't want to f* up my system, I just got it 2 weeks ago.



xanlord said:


> Lower NB to default 2000MHz i think, plus 58C for 3.81GHz indicates that you only 4 or so degrees before the 965 threshold. Give you an example - i raised my clock to 3.7GHz @ default vCore, ran LinX, saw everything was fine, entered Crysis & changed res to 1920x1200 (it was VeryHigh everything @ 1680x1050, now it's the same but 1920x1200) & after few mins run of one of MP maps it BSODed on me.  Doesn't quite indicate anything, but i hope it gives you correct picture. Yet, i have only stock HSF. Hope it helps.
> 
> BTW : i'm now @ 3.6GHz on stock HSF/Core voltage. Plus the game is @ 1920x1200 VeryHigh but it doesn't BSOD on me anymore, same goes for GPU & 2 CPU benchmarks.
> 
> ...



Okay thanks, like I said earlier earlier, if this all fails, o/c'ing wasn't meant to be for me :shadedshu , I'll just go back to 3.4 Ghz. But, I read you had to up your NB a little in order to make it more stable. 

This whole O/C is new to me


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay, so the max core was 59c , I have stopped now and it's 38c idle. I am going to play some games/benchmarks and see the out come


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 15, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Okay thanks, like I said earlier earlier, if this all fails, o/c'ing wasn't meant to be for me :shadedshu , I'll just go back to 3.4 Ghz. But, I read you had to up your NB a little in order to make it more stable.
> 
> This whole O/C is new to me



You welcome, but don't be so drastic on yourself/hursh in decisions.  Overclocking is a delicate manner, do your homework good about it & outcome will be rewarding, do opposite to that - well you know the drill then.  jk The greater & greatest overclockers than me teached me, either here or reading in other OC'ing forums.  As for NB frequency - each one & his CPU, tell you : i upped the NB frequency in BIOS to the same value & you wanna know what happened ? It stuck in the middle of Windows loading screen !!!! Had to revert to the 2000MHz default. If you see it ain't works like it should - it's absolutely safe to revert to it's default value.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 15, 2010)

@xanlord, will do

here is my current pic, i am running heaven benchmark soon


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2010)

Beginning to think I should have bought a crosshair formula III. I just cannot get my n/b high enough and this bios just isn't up to my standards. However it is about 120.00 more so is it worth it most likely not.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Beginning to think I should have bought a crosshair formula III. I just cannot get my n/b high enough and this bios just isn't up to my standards. However it is about 120.00 more so is it worth it most likely not.



well if you dont feel satisfied by the board you bought, sell it and get the CH3.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> well if you dont feel satisfied by the board you bought, sell it and get the CH3.



Well there would be the loss of about 30.00 in the sale of my current board then the 120.00 more to buy a CIII, and I would not say I'm totally unhappy. As budget boards go this is not too bad.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats the one thing that needs to be changed, All companies need to Release Top End Multi card boards, then Top End Single Card boards that have the same performance as the Multi Card parts but dont have the expansion for a second card.  TBH i dont like Multi Card board layouts as they seem to be crowed and when u put in 2 cards or more you cant use all the expansion slots. My board being as old as it is, i can use all of my slots just fine and dandy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Hey Chicken, it's me again  Anyways, I was at 1.45 before and 4.1 Ghz, everything was running stable (I could surf the internet, watch videos, etc) but when it came to running benchmark programs it would freeze and give me a black screen? Any suggestions?
> 
> Edit: This is what I had before. Note I only changed the core multiplier and the core voltage
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1018754.png



Your temps are too high, 62ºc is the absolute max, 55ºc is the safe max.  try to stay under 55ºc.  As far as freezing you need more voltage but given your temps you won't be able to increase more.  If I were you I would back down your clocks till you max your temps out at 55ºc or less.  Once you find your max for the CPU then you can play around with the NB and gain some performance there.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Beginning to think I should have bought a crosshair formula III. I just cannot get my n/b high enough and this bios just isn't up to my standards. However it is about 120.00 more so is it worth it most likely not.



what the hell you need a CH3 for? get the M4A78T-E clocks just as good NB included


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

check this out, the BGM that is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rScvMoLJvnk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82Rt3X_yi-0&feature=related


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Your temps are too high, 62ºc is the absolute max, 55ºc is the safe max.  try to stay under 55ºc.  As far as freezing you need more voltage but given your temps you won't be able to increase more.  If I were you I would back down your clocks till you max your temps out at 55ºc or less.  Once you find your max for the CPU then you can play around with the NB and gain some performance there.



62C is max operating temp

http://products.amd.com/en-US/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=509

look back a couple of pages the K10 architecture on 65nm can survive over 90C


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 62C is max operating temp
> 
> http://products.amd.com/en-US/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=509
> 
> look back a couple of pages the K10 architecture on 65nm can survive over 90C



That's exactly what I said...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> That crap is nasty smelling.


 I love the smell. But my tastes in cologne aside do you think it would be any good in a loop?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2010)

cdawall said:


> what the hell you need a CH3 for? get the M4A78T-E clocks just as good NB included



Need is not what Rog is about and I need the darn *bios reset button*. gosh do I miss that lol!! but hold on after reading a thread dedicated to the Gigabyte AM3 family of motherboards I own things are looking up. Currently I'm priming using the following settings. *Cpu 1.5v 16x250fsb=4.0ghz HTT at 2500 and N/B at 2500 1.3v, CPU/N/B vid voltage 1.375. *Also according to the thread I just read you want you Htt at 2500 because anything higher can corrupt your operating system. Now my ram is another story it will not tighten at all. It will run at it's rated speed but if tightened prime fails it's at ddr3 1666 99924 t2 Thx to all who helped my system runs very well. Now recommend some decent ram from the egg.  Here is the gigabyte board thread and it is a very good read.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=226121 

My temps have gone up a bit with the increased vid and this is rock solid and i'm going to raise the N/B a bit more.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I love the smell. But my tastes in cologne aside do you think it would be any good in a loop?



I am unaware of its thermal absorbtion properties, but are you willing to clean up a mess after a leak occurs, TBH i think oil is a lot messier to deal with pertaining to maintenance of a cooling loop.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I am unaware of its thermal absorbtion properties, but are you willing to clean up a mess after a leak occurs, TBH i think oil is a lot messier to deal with pertaining to maintenance of a cooling loop.



Well think about it. No evaporation. Plus its oil. Its going to cool better. And if it leaks with water or oil WTF does it matter? Your system is toast.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

well explain why Vehicles use Water to cool the engines down? Also oil does evaporate and breaks down look at engines. I realize engines run hotter than CPUs but same thing applies over an amt of time.


Bleh all these bios versions i just got from the link i posted earlier detect my CPU as Unknown. Time to go back to Hellfire 3EG Rev 2 or Suzuna SX-40


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's exactly what I said...



yea i know it was i just wanted the link to AMD's page incase someone wanted to argue it 



trt740 said:


> Need is not what Rog is about and I need the darn *bios reset button*. gosh do I miss that lol!! but hold on after reading a thread dedicated to the Gigabyte AM3 family of motherboards I own things are looking up. Currently I'm priming using the following settings. *Cpu 1.5v 16x250fsb=4.0ghz HTT at 2500 and N/B at 2500 1.3v, CPU/N/B vid voltage 1.375. *Also according to the thread I just read you want you Htt at 2500 because anything higher can corrupt your operating system. Now my ram is another story it will not tighten at all. It will run at it's rated speed but if tightened prime fails it's at ddr3 1666 99924 t2 Thx to all who helped my system runs very well. Now recommend some decent ram from the egg.  Here is the gigabyte board thread and it is a very good read.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=226121
> 
> ...



who said over 2500 can corrupt an OS  i haven't seen that one before


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh ok    I looked at my post like ten times wondering if I said something wrong or inaccurate


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh ok    I looked at my post like ten times wondering if I said something wrong or inaccurate



don't worry i have just been briefed one to many times in the military its there job to repeat what the guy before just said


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 15, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Need is not what Rog is about and I need the darn *bios reset button*. gosh do I miss that lol!! but hold on after reading a thread dedicated to the Gigabyte AM3 family of motherboards I own things are looking up. Currently I'm priming using the following settings. *Cpu 1.5v 16x250fsb=4.0ghz HTT at 2500 and N/B at 2500 1.3v, CPU/N/B vid voltage 1.375. *Also according to the thread I just read you want you Htt at 2500 because anything higher can corrupt your operating system. Now my ram is another story it will not tighten at all. It will run at it's rated speed but if tightened prime fails it's at ddr3 1666 99924 t2 Thx to all who helped my system runs very well. Now recommend some decent ram from the egg.  Here is the gigabyte board thread and it is a very good read.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=226121
> 
> ...



How did you get 4.0 Ghz stable with 16x multiplier??¿¿ tell me what frequencies you are using? What kind of mobo you got?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2010)

i think i am going to transition to water again over the next two months anyone wanna plop me a list of parts that will fit in my rocketfish lian li? i want to run a pair of MCR320's in it. i have been out the loop for a bit thought so no idea what block i should get


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> How did you get 4.0 Ghz stable with 16x multiplier??¿¿ tell me what frequencies you are using? What kind of mobo you got?



it's all in the post and in my specs


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 15, 2010)

trt740 said:


> it's all in the post and in my specs



Okay thanks, I will try that. The good thing is we have about the same mobo is a ma785. My last question is how did you get the mutiplier from 20x to 16x? Because for me in order to get 4.0 ghz I have to go up 20x, how you decrease that and still go up? Thanks (noon here


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Okay thanks, I will try that. The good thing is we have about the same mobo is a ma785. My last question is how did you get the mutiplier from 20x to 16x? Because for me in order to get 4.0 ghz I have to go up 20x, how you decrease that and still go up? Thanks (noon here



16x* 250 fsb* increase the frontside bus from 200 to 250 and drop your ram multiplier to keep your ram speed lower


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 15, 2010)

Trt - what thermal paste will you suggest on par, or better then CF2 (ChillFactor2, will go with TRUE) ? Thanx. Seeing you have Megahalem & people here say TRUE is more or less equal to it in perf & cooling (and the fact prolimatech's products are nowhere near Israel) i need your suggestion. CPU freq will stay 200MHz all the seasons (& til i get Thuban), multi x20 -x20.5 max.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Trt - what thermal paste will you suggest on par, or better then CF2 (ChillFactor2, will go with TRUE) ? Thanx. Seeing you have Megahalem & people here say TRUE is more or less equal to it in perf & cooling (and the fact prolimatech's products are nowhere near Israel) i need your suggestion. CPU freq will stay 200MHz all the seasons (& til i get Thuban), multi x20 -x20.5 max.



I used Pro Meg thermal compound but Chill factor2 is good stuff as is MX2. There really isn't a bad thermal past out there from any of the companies mentioned here. I believe noctua makes a very good therm compound aswell.

all of these are good

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100008
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426020
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242002
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154007
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186020


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 15, 2010)

That's 5 links in total - would you beleive i'm lazy to look @ 'em all right now ?  Thanx, dude. Will check 'em out properly, don't worry. Thanx alot.

*EDIT*


Aside of AS5 & MX-2, *all* other firms products you gave in these corresponding links are _very_ hard (if not impossible) to find in Israel. Dude, i tell you/told you !!!!! Thanx nevertheless.


2all :

I bet it's not news for you, but one of Crysis's CPU benchmarks (namely CPU_benchmark #1) runs like charm on this overclocked C2 955BE @ 1920x1200 VeryHigh. Just ran it yesterday @ these settings.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2010)

*I would personally like to thank Chicken patty Cdwall and Erocker*

and the rest of you fellas for helping me out with my rig. If I didn't mention I would like thx you all.  

*THANKS !!!!!!!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

No problem Tom (Tom?). That's what we are here for?


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 15, 2010)

trt740 said:


> 16x* 250 fsb* increase the frontside bus from 200 to 250 and drop your ram multiplier to keep your ram speed lower



I did everything and set all my settings like yours, but still I am getting higher temperatures now? Almost 62c I turn off Prime95. 

I have a 240mm Asetek LCLC and Thermaltake Solution, so why am I getting so much higher temperatures and how are you getting maxed 51c?


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> I did everything and set all my settings like yours, but still I am getting higher temperatures now? Almost 62c I turn off Prime95.
> 
> I have a 240mm Asetek LCLC and Thermaltake Solution, so why am I getting so much higher temperatures and how are you getting maxed 51c?



Sounds to me like you either used too much thermal paste, or the cooler isn't seated properly. I'd check to see if the waterblock moves around (without a lot of force that is), if it does then tighten it up properly. If it doesn't move then I'd remove it and reapply the thermal compound just to make sure you didn't use too much. Remember it's better to have too little than to have too much. It only takes a very very small amount. 

Kei


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm.. It's all there and fine, I even ran Prime95 on my stock 3.4ghz and I got 56c , I know my LCLC is working because I am at 38c now when I am not running Prime95, I'll just go back to my 3.8 Ghz settings


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2010)

Is your room temperature very high, because those temps are. Are you 100% certain that you didn't use too much thermal material when you installed the cooler, is the pump spinning at full speed or being throttled. etc.

The H50 I owned (single 120 unit like your dual 120) easily had better temps than you get, even my air cooling setups leave you in the dust. Testing up to 1.50v (more than I actually needed, just testing for heat) I still didn't reach/exceed 50C core temps with the H50. I'm thinking that either there is way too much material on there, the pump is not spinning at full speed, or it's just not seated right.

Your temps are higher than what they should be unless your room has a high ambient temperature which would then make sense. I can totally understand if you reach the 50's with a high cpu speed and voltage, but at 3.4Ghz that just shouldn't be happening really. That cooler is a single loop unit right...only the cpu is being cooled by it, nothing else?

Kei


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

all thermal compounds have a form of burn-in time, so ur temps may appear high at first but then eventually will adjust down


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 15, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i think i am going to transition to water again over the next two months anyone wanna plop me a list of parts that will fit in my rocketfish lian li? i want to run a pair of MCR320's in it. i have been out the loop for a bit thought so no idea what block i should get



get you a heatkiller 3.0 cu in full copper, if you like bling, or a heatkiller 3.0 LT in black acetal, if your prefer lower price. i know nothing, which has the cooling power of it, for its not sooo high price (at least the LT and LC variants)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Guys, for a fact room temps can kill performance of any cooler.  Ask kei, I was chatting with him a couple of weeks ago when I first got my H50, I would send him screenshots of full load with the case closed at 42-45ºc.  Now, it is at 53ºc because the a/c is off.  I can't turn it on because since it's chilly outside the bottom of the house gets too cold so I gotta suffer.  Look at the difference ambient temps did alone.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats why it would be worthy if we could develop a Mini AC system.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thats why it would be worthy if we could develop a Mini AC system.



What do you mean?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

well If cool air keeps a machine running well vs Ambient temps, why not build one that can be for the Computer itself, in a sense it would be safer than Watercooling as long as we can keep the air dry or cover the motherboard in a non conductive sealant that can be washed off using Isopropyl Alcohol. I'm just thinking of Ideas on how to keep a PC cool during certain times of year even when the AC is off to the rest of the house. I mean have a Dual AC duct system on the case where u have 1 Send Line and 1 Return Line. Ive had my room so cold one night thx to the window being open that my machines Idle temp was in the 20s and the Load never went beyond 32


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> well If cool air keeps a machine running well vs Ambient temps, why not build one that can be for the Computer itself, in a sense it would be safer than Watercooling as long as we can keep the air dry or cover the motherboard in a non conductive sealant that can be washed off using Isopropyl Alcohol. I'm just thinking of Ideas on how to keep a PC cool during certain times of year even when the AC is off to the rest of the house. I mean have a Dual AC duct system on the case where u have 1 Send Line and 1 Return Line. Ive had my room so cold one night thx to the window being open that my machines Idle temp was in the 20s and the Load never went beyond 32



Yeah but I'm not willing to put that much thought into it 

What I would like to do though is try to buy a shelf or something with like 2 or three compartments.  Then put a intake and a exhaust in each.  Then route the exhaust out my window or something.  This will at least keep the heat out of the room.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah but I'm not willing to put that much thought into it
> 
> What I would like to do though is try to buy a shelf or something with like 2 or three compartments.  Then put a intake and a exhaust in each.  Then route the exhaust out my window or something.  This will at least keep the heat out of the room.



You can always have a Exhaust fan installed in the room that is High CFM but low on the Noise produced, aka a box fan or something. just have a self sealing door setup to keep critters out when not using it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> You can always have a Exhaust fan installed in the room that is High CFM but low on the Noise produced, aka a box fan or something. just have a self sealing door setup to keep critters out when not using it.



it'll be on all the time though.  I'll see what I can come up with, probably nothing but oh well q


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

check the Beat out for this Mod Game

http://www.youtube.com/user/Popoman100#p/search/3/82Rt3X_yi-0

and this

http://www.youtube.com/user/Popoman100#p/search/7/qN-Xe9NKcbI

(watch them throughout)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> get you a heatkiller 3.0 cu in full copper, if you like bling, or a heatkiller 3.0 LT in black acetal, if your prefer lower price. i know nothing, which has the cooling power of it, for its not sooo high price (at least the LT and LC variants)



honestly i think the price of those is way to much i managed 55C load temps on a 945ES with 1.7v pumping thru it on a maze4 like i think every top notch block is over priced old school is were its at and i think i might order another hehe

why do companies charge so much for $15 worth of copper and plastic? pins aren't hard to machine on a CNC either


----------



## trt740 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm using this and it's fine for these chips and I have a solid case  side with only one fan on the heatsink. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242001
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209013&cm_re=antec-_-35-209-013-_-Product


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I'm using this and it's fine for these chips and I have a solid case  side with only one fan on the heatsink. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242001
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209011



Mega FTW


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 16, 2010)

cdawall said:


> honestly i think the price of those is way to much i managed 55C load temps on a 945ES with 1.7v pumping thru it on a maze4 like i think every top notch block is over priced old school is were its at and i think i might order another hehe
> 
> why do companies charge so much for $15 worth of copper and plastic? pins aren't hard to machine on a CNC either



German Technology is faaaar ahead of what you talk of.
you need very precise machinery, to even cut the micro channels, plus you need to design the flow channels, to get you maximum cooling performance, and flow.
Dont ask for Help, if you dont need it, great Master.:shadedshu

Why are German Cars better than American, even tho they are made of nearly the same Material?


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Question: Why are German Cars better than American, even tho they are made of nearly the same Material?



A: Because the VAG rocks! 

Kei

(sorry figured everyone else had an off topic post, so I had to get my one for the year in)


----------



## trt740 (Feb 16, 2010)

man you guys if this motherboard had a bios reset button it would be perfect,  for the price it is nice as hell but the bios reset would make it crazy good. However, if it had that option it would be a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128415 and cost a 100.00 and have usb 3.0.* I have just had a brain blast here since my board is so similar to the ud4 and 5 would it help me oc wise to place my ram in the number 3 and 4 slots as it suggest to do for those boards. It doesn't mention it at all I my manual and I have my ram in 1 and 2.*


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 16, 2010)

Have the question regarding this one prog i probably wanna switch the LinX with : OCCT. On his website there are vanilla & Pro versions of it. Now, the vanilla OCCT is all good & peachy, but after i saw what OCCT Pro functions like (from reading it) compared to regular, i thought i like it ways better. But the trick is you can't just deliberatelly click the download button (even though it's free as well), the guy asks donations & stuff. Now i know the guy is right, but i have nothing to donate to the fella since i'll ultimately make myself broke this month. Nevermind. Can anyone of ye all great Phenom II OC'ers enlighten me from your own experience what the f*** is the difference between vanilla & Pro versions of OCCT ?  Screenshot/tumbnail will suffice greatly as well. Thanx all.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

I upped the NB and lowered the cpu-nb volts to the lowest I've ever need to be 100% stable at this clock... I think im going to try for a higher all in all clock... the temps on this c3 is crazy low so Im thinking....Hell why not run it 24/7 

The latest and stable with Intel Burn and gaming for 2hrs with out a s much as a hiccup.


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I upped the NB and lowered the cpu-nb volts to the lowest I've ever need to be 100% stable at this clock... I think im going to try for a higher all in all clock... the temps on this c3 is crazy low so Im thinking....Hell why not run it 24/7
> 
> The latest and stable with Intel Burn and gaming for 2hrs with out a s much as a hiccup.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100216/4ghzstablenb2600.jpg



Have you tried running any applications besides LinX? I can pretty much run that myself, however when I'm playing games and actually stressing things besides the CPU it's not stable. I can run LinX for hours though.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Have you tried running any applications besides LinX? I can pretty much run that myself, however when I'm playing games and actually stressing things besides the CPU it's not stable. I can run LinX for hours though.


yes I run OCCT for the hour and still pass, I encode video and well ya know it's still stable. Im not into running stress all night as i find it useless and just shortens the life of the components.. If it games and encodes video she's good to go imo

Is there a program you would rather see me run?

One thing... I like Intel Burn for the fact most the time it wont BSOD my rig,,, it just fails and I can go from there.

Another thing that holds me to believe is Converting movies, If it passes the encoding processes for what im doing it's all good. I had Linx pass but when I started to encode, by the 2nd pass she'd crash.... a tiny tweek here n there keeps it stable so I believe shes stable as if it were running stock.
C3 rocks!!!!


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 17, 2010)

Kei said:


> Is your room temperature very high, because those temps are. Are you 100% certain that you didn't use too much thermal material when you installed the cooler, is the pump spinning at full speed or being throttled. etc.
> 
> The H50 I owned (single 120 unit like your dual 120) easily had better temps than you get, even my air cooling setups leave you in the dust. Testing up to 1.50v (more than I actually needed, just testing for heat) I still didn't reach/exceed 50C core temps with the H50. I'm thinking that either there is way too much material on there, the pump is not spinning at full speed, or it's just not seated right.
> 
> ...





> only the cpu is being cooled by it, nothing else?



Everything inside is cool, like a refigerator! The mobo temp is always at 35-38c , even when I'm running Prime95 (my MOBO is 2oz Copper)

...What are your Fan Settings in BIOS?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Have you tried running any applications besides LinX? I can pretty much run that myself, however when I'm playing games and actually stressing things besides the CPU it's not stable. I can run LinX for hours though.


Hey Erocker what ya up to now using that C3? and volts?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Everything inside is cool, like a refigerator! The mobo temp is always at 35-38c , even when I'm running Prime95 (my MOBO is 2oz Copper)
> 
> ...What are your Fan Settings in BIOS?


Kei only runs in the STFU mode (shut the fu$k up mode) 

He hates any type of noise lol.... sorry Kei but I thought Id inform the man asking the Q


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> German Technology is faaaar ahead of what you talk of.
> you need very precise machinery, to even cut the micro channels, plus you need to design the flow channels, to get you maximum cooling performance, and flow.
> Dont ask for Help, if you dont need it, great Master.:shadedshu
> 
> Why are German Cars better than American, even tho they are made of nearly the same Material?



not arguing its not better but damn its expensive i liked my $15 maze4 back in the day. plus it was my 1st water cooling build so its nostalgic to me


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

My highest bootable into windows and Cpu-z validated, im not pushing any more voltage into this chip as Im going to keep it for a while as its Cherry 







Not to bad hey?


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2010)

You got a very good chip.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

you sissy, push more, that's nothing!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> you sissy, push more, that's nothing!


I think you said! YO HO STAY OUTTA MY BIZ lol..... na im not degrading this chip bro, no way... lets see you do it first lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

sorry here's the validation right HERE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I think you said! YO HO STAY OUTTA MY BIZ lol..... na im not degrading this chip bro, no way... lets see you do it first lol



I already posted a run with higher voltage ho!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I think you said! YO HO STAY OUTTA MY BIZ lol..... na im not degrading this chip bro, no way... lets see you do it first lol



seconding that you a pus push more through it 1.512v? i pushed 2v on water


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I already posted a run with higher voltage ho!


yeah but not at this Freq! so stick it in your pipe and puff puff pass it to CD as well, 2v on water, haha thats good for ya. I betcha you sold that degraded chip hey?

But really I don't need to push the volts so high. CP stop using AOD after boot up to get a somewhat screenie to compete with me lol ! Hell im running 4.1GHz @ 1.40v and NB @ 2665MHz STABLE and at 27c oh and did I mention mem timings @ 7.7.6.15.25 1T David! I think I have a great blend going on atm hey What about you?

Its all good bro and I'll wait till ya get W7 installed on your SSD b4 you temp me into trying a tad more


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

cdawall said:


> seconding that you a pus push more through it 1.512v? i pushed 2v on water


what chip you using for that? and who's a pus?
remember who pussed outta a voltage run against me some time ago? I do haha 

Dont tempt me Fu*er lol..... you temp me and If I do it,,,,, It may pop and I will.... will cry like a little girl so stop that lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah but not at this Freq! so stick it in your pipe and puff puff pass it to CD as well, 2v on water, haha thats good for ya. I betcha you sold that degraded chip hey?
> 
> But really I don't need to push the volts so high. CP stop using AOD after boot up to get a somewhat screenie to compete with me lol ! Hell im running 4.1GHz @ 1.40v and NB @ 2665MHz STABLE and at 27c oh and did I mention mem timings @ 7.7.6.15.25 1T David! I think I have a great blend going on atm hey What about you?
> 
> Its all good bro and I'll wait till ya get W7 installed on your SSD b4 you temp me into trying a tad more



You lucky I'm lazy bro, that's all Imma say.  Plus don't make me bring out my secret weapon, the one that makes you squeeeeel!!!  ...and no, it's not what you guys think


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2010)

I just saw what's the difference between the regular & pro versions of OCCT (also how you can get OCCT pro from the guy) & have to say - nevermind, the way i see how the OCCT looks right now on my desk (when i barely opened it), i don't think i need pro version of it, or LinX & SpeedFan for that matter. The only thing remaining is 4hrs run of OCCT with the current clock (3.6GHz) & once i got TRUE - 4.0GHz overclock. Wish me luck in both cases (3.6 & 4.0GHz) - i wanna see 'em running 4hrs *stable* !!!! I'll post screendump/tumbnail of the 3.6GHz 4hrs run after i'll wake up.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> what chip you using for that? and who's a pus?
> remember who pussed outta a voltage run against me some time ago? I do haha



hey that X2 7750 wouldn't post on high volts and it was on my 945ES chip.

and this is to your pussing out






top that it was on the stock cooler and i still pushed 2v through it oh and the ram was at 3v in this pic to


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 17, 2010)

cdawall said:


> not arguing its not better but damn its expensive i liked my $15 maze4 back in the day. plus it was my 1st water cooling build so its nostalgic to me



a cooling system is only as good as its weakest link.BUT: if you dont need better Temps, fine!
but then better ask for a cheap block, and not a good performing


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

lol well this is my 955 OEM so never mind! ah I better go and game for a bit cuz your working on me nerves and I will not try 2v plus it seems to like 1.52 max so far with different settings so Im thinking it wont even do 1.6v! I dont have connections for an ES chip like some ppl


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> a cooling system is only as good as its weakest link.BUT: if you dont need better Temps, fine!
> but then better als for a cheap block, and not a good performing



good cheap block haha and the maze 4 holds it own even now. from the reviews and personal testing the storm and fuzion didn't do much if any better at all.



fullinfusion said:


> lol well this is my 955 OEM so never mind! ah I better go and game for a bit cuz your working on me nerves and I will not try 2v plus it seems to like 1.52 max so far with different settings so Im thinking it wont even do 1.6v! I dont have connections for an ES chip like some ppl



hey that pic is of a 9750 with a core shut off and its almost got a 300mhz bus speed on a phenom 1!


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2010)

23mins run of OCCT & then - BSOD. I'll wait for that TRUE/2x120mm/CF2 combo & then test with that f***er again. *23 minutes run !!!!!* That is f***ed. The temp before it BSODed ? *65* degrees Celsius !!!!! I could even smell the CPU. It's 50C currently.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

be carefull you dont destroy something in it, i think the sensors can be damaged if they get too hot for long time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah you were roasting it man!!  Wait for th cooler to arrive


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok guys something isn't right. I can't get past 3440mhz stable no matter what settings I try, ACC disabled, per core... 

Tweaked voltages, anyone have some insight?






DRAM Voltage is at 1.65v
NB Voltage is at 1.22v
CPU-NB VID is at 1.45v (I could lower this if needed but up to 1.5v is safe and it helps stability)
NB Multi at 10x
HT Link is set to 16 bit -multi at 8x

All others are at stock values. Should I just attempt bringing up my ht speed with 14x multi and raised vcore?

PS: Ram has been memtested and passes 2 runs. CPU at this speed has been OCCT'd for 2hrs.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> be carefull you dont destroy something in it, i think the sensors can be damaged if they get too hot for long time





Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah you were roasting it man!!  Wait for th cooler to arrive



Thx. Will do, hope it won't get hotter til then. I tell you - playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. & Crysis with this clock *way* less demanding than with OCCT. I set it to 1h run, Medium data set & Normal priority, if i would change it to Large data set & High priority i wouldn't even been typing this text whatsoever, i bet !!!!!!!! I *need* that ChillFactor2 ASAP !!! It's still 53C on core in OCCT. F*** !!!!! Maybe i'll lower the clock a bit, to 3.5GHz & while @ it remove OCCT for now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ok guys something isn't right. I can't get past 3440mhz stable no matter what settings I try, ACC disabled, per core...
> 
> Tweaked voltages, anyone have some insight?
> 
> ...



aint the 720 a black edition? then you should just be able to oc it with raised multipliers,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> aint the 720 a black edition? then you should just be able to oc it with raised multipliers,



You are correct sir. But ...     ram likes CL7 up to 1310mhz with anything less than 1.7v , I am trying to keep the ram as low as possible on voltage. With that said, bring multi up a notch and bring down HT speed?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

you could try that, but i would only go for multiplier, and then raise the latency a bit and go 1333 maybe?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2010)

1333 8-8-8-23 1.6v? Just trying to be able to go up to 3.5Ghz or a little bit above. Unless you feel as though I should be happy with my temps crunch loading in mid 40's....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

just keep it under 60-55c under load

i am no expert on memory settings, but try that and only oc with the multiplier, if you can get it above your target then you can start on getting them timings down a bit?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2010)

OK I think it has a weak IMC, all I did was lower NB clock, raised multi, and raised cpu vcore:






Going to OCCT this clock and post back. cpu ->nb VID is set for 1.4v


Don't pay attention to amount of ram, I am on Win 7 32bit.

EDIT:

Crashed at ~6mins into OCCT, small fft's at 55C load. I'm thinking a new power supply is in order as it just lost video signal, no BSOD, and did not attempt to re-post/restart. I am back to my previous clocks.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

looks good i'd say, but try 200*18, that is 3600, and maybe you have to go up to 1.475v


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2010)

6mins ? How did you ran it ? Medium data set & Normal priority ? If you did you even more unfortunate then me : i BSODed @ 23mins !!!! Lower the clock (if you didn't) & wait for better cooling (my case as well). Tell you - this prog is a killer in every sense of the word. 

BTW : just lowered the clock to 3.5GHz & have SpeedFan 4.4.0 back - current temp is 47-48C idle. Bet STALKER will rocket it all the way to 55-57C load. But that's still not remotely close to 64-65C of OCCT !!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks good i'd say, but try 200*18, that is 3600, and maybe you have to go up to 1.475v



1.475v *may* overload this cooler but will attempt. Be back in a moment.

@xan

Small data with normal priority.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

@ Jrracinfan.......Dude lower the cpu-nb volts. 1.4+v's is way to much... my mobo on stock sets the cpu-nb to 1.40 and I lower it down to 1.10v for 2400MHz

I'm currently running 2600mhz @ 1.1625v Cpu-nb and its stable as stable can be.

Try to lower it to around 1.15v...for 2000MHz for now and see if that helps, that will also cut down on the cpu temps.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2010)

^^Small data & normal priority ? Just like i said - you are more unfortunate then me : mine ran Medium data & Normal priority & BSODed on me after 23+mins of run & i add myself to what fullinfusion says - lower cpu & cpu/nb volts. I run 3.5GHz (as well as 3.6GHz) on stock 1.35v CPU voltage, 1.375v CPU/NB voltage.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok ok, will try as mentioned.  Also the board doesn't allow me to undervolt so stock is 1.2v CPU->NB.

@Don

Not even a minute into OCCT and I got 55C.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2010)

2JrRacinFan :

I had 53C after 5mins run & 60C after 6-7+mins run with 3.6GHz clock, if that cheers you up.  jk


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

xanlord said:


> ^^Small data & normal priority ? Just like i said - you are more unfortunate then me : mine ran Medium data & Normal priority & BSODed on me after 23+mins of run & i add myself to what fullinfusion says - lower cpu & cpu/nb volts. I run 3.5GHz (as well as 3.6GHz) on stock 1.35v CPU voltage, 1.375v CPU/NB voltage.



xanlord you to need to lower the cpu-nb volts also... whats your NB Freq running at?
my 955 ran better and more stable at lower cpu-nb volts.... drop it dowwwwn, it saves on heat as well


JrRacinFan said:


> Ok ok, will try as mentioned.  Also the board doesn't allow me to undervolt so stock is 1.2v CPU->NB.
> 
> @Don
> 
> Not even a minute into OCCT and I got 55C.



Jr than drop it down to stock and leave it, if you still fail start looking at ram volts or cpu but leave the cpu-nb down to stock for a while till you figure out whats going on.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2010)

K thx man

Here's where I am at currently.




Stock values for everything except vcore.

EDIT:

OCCT crashed exactly a min & 2 seconds into small set/normal. 





Same settings, only lowered multi.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> K thx man
> 
> Here's where I am at currently.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100217/Capture097.jpg
> Stock values for everything except vcore.


Cool, now run it and I hope it works for ya. 
also maybe try upping the cpu 1 click lower if it fails, from my testing of 6 PII's they seem to like lower voltage especially at the clock your running... it's worth a shot 

also whats your ram voltage?


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> xanlord you to need to lower the cpu-nb volts... whats your NB Freq running at?
> my 955 ran better and more stable at lower cpu-nb volts.... drop it dowwwwn, it saves on heat as well.




NB freq @ default 2000MHZ (200MHz*10 or AUTO), NB voltage (or is it CPU/NB ?) - 1.375v. SpeedFan currently reports 45-47C idle. After i play, say, STALKER SoC, quit it, enter SpeedFan, the load temp is _still_ lower than 60C, ~55-57C. Don't worry - once i get TRUE (end of this month exactly) i'll know how to cherrish & take care that my Phenom II 955BE won't become hot jelly !!!!  Moral obligation if you ask - not everyday you get the C2 CPU that goes all the way to 3.6GHz on stock HSF/CPU volts.  Thanx nevertheless, dude.


----------



## Fatal (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure if the stock coolers are very flat if not I would lap it and the processor. The chips I have lapped are a AMD X2 6400+BE and my current processor as well. My Dual I saw a huge difference in temps my Quad just a slight difference.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

xanlord said:


> NB freq @ default 2000MHZ (200MHz*10 or AUTO), NB voltage (or is it CPU/NB ?) - 1.375v. SpeedFan currently reports 45-47C idle. After i play, say, STALKER SoC, quit it, enter SpeedFan, the load temp is _still_ lower than 60C, ~55-57C. Don't worry - once i get TRUE (end of this month exactly) i'll know how to cherrish & take care that my Phenom II 955BE won't become hot jelly !!!!  Moral obligation if you ask - not everyday you get the C2 CPU that goes all the way to 3.6GHz on stock HSF/CPUvolts.  Thanx nevertheless, dude.


Never the less your running the cpu-nb voltage to dam high for stock 2000MHz
lower it to 1.11v and you will see your cpu temps run lower....

55-57c keep that up and you wont have that cpu much longer.... 55c tops my friend.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Cool, now run it and I hope it works for ya.
> also maybe try upping the cpu 1 click lower if it fails, from my testing of 6 PII's they seem to like lower voltage especially at the clock your running... it's worth a shot
> 
> also whats your ram voltage?



Ram is at 1.6v. I am currently 6 mins into OCCT without fail. 





> try upping the cpu 1 click lower if it fails



Didn't understand that, come again?


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Neverless your running the cpu-nb voltage to dam high for stock 2000MHz
> lower it to 1.11v and you will see your cpu temps run lower....



1.375v is not default then, is it ? Knew there was something tricky with that voltage. Doing it right now. Leave it @ 1.11v for all the seasons & overclocks ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ram is at 1.6v. I am currently 6 mins into OCCT without fail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry bad edit lol.... if the cpu fails than try uping the cpu volts up one click... 1.44 to 1.45


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2010)

No can do, it goes up by .25, also I am loading at 57C. Thinking I may want to bring it back down to 3.4Ghz @ 1.34v....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

wait, are you using stock cooler on the cpu?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

xanlord said:


> 1.375v is not default then, is it ? Knew there was something tricky with that voltage. Doing it right now. Leave it @ 1.11v for all the seasons & overclocks ?


my mobo sets the cpu-nb to 1.40v like I said a few posts ago.... I think it's just a standard that each mobo builder sets in the bios as a fail safe voltage....

1.40v is the MAX you ever wanna run the NB to run at and thats under heavy nb settings... (2800+ mhz) or even higher.... here take a look at this






notice the cpu temp down by the clock?

also never mind about the target speed in AOD... its a bug that comes and goes.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

mine is 1.10 at stock settings according to turboV


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> mine is 1.10 at stock settings according to turboV


yup I hear ya. the CH3 shows the actual voltage above the voltage settings in grey in the bios...do you have load line calibration on that asus mobo Don?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

uhm yeah i think i have that option? but not enabled, i have ACC too,

aww man i'm watching Avatar on Blu-ray atm, that movie is freakin awesome


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> uhm yeah i think i have that option? but not enabled, i have ACC too,
> 
> aww man i'm watching Avatar on Blu-ray atm, that movie is freakin awesome


enable it and see what your cpu-nb does.... also it's better to have it turned on so the volts you select really do run at the volts you key into the bios.

yeah sweet movie bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

cant wait to get one of them new 890 boards and see what they can do



fullinfusion said:


> enable it and see what your cpu-nb does.... also it's better to have it turned on so the volts you select really do run at the volts you key into the bios.
> 
> yeah sweet movie bro




aha, i will try that later, but no heavy oc'ing tonight, i'm sick so no open windows and doors

yeah its nice


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wait, are you using stock cooler on the cpu?



Coolermaster TX3. A little bit better than stock


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> notice the cpu temp down by the clock?



Where ? 

Had to lower the CPU/NB volts just like you said, it's 1.10v might as well set it to auto just not to fry the CPU & mosfets. Need aggressive cooling for everything inside the case to see it low temp, i tell you. Nevermind, TRUE & CF2 will, hopefully, fix that issue+2x120mm fans. Thanx dude.

P.S. Max stable CPU temp (stock or overclocked) is 55c, max CPU temp before it BSODs is 62c - hitting 55c too often (just like in my case, 1 week straight) will not fry the CPU, but you'll have to rush to the local PC store for better thermal compound most certain, which i think i'll do tomorrow atmost : currently all PC stores around me closed.

*EDIT*


Don & fullinfusion : 

Need to know where should i look @ when seeing this info in SpeedFan - Temp 1, 2 or Core temp :


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Where ?
> 
> Had to lower the CPU/NB volts just like you said, it's 1.10v might as well set it to auto just not to fry the CPU & mosfets. Need aggressive cooling for everything inside the case to see it low temp, i tell you. Nevermind, TRUE & CF2 will, hopefully, fix that issue+2x120mm fans. Thanx dude.
> 
> P.S. Max stable CPU temp (stock or overclocked) is 55c, max CPU temp before it BSODs is 62c - hitting 55c too often (just like in my case, 1 week straight) will not fry the CPU, but you'll have to rush to the local PC store for better thermal compound most certain, which i think i'll do tomorrow atmost : currently all PC stores around me closed.


NO DO NOT SET IT TO AUTO! The auto setting will ramp up the cpu-nb voltage. Dude read what I posted above where I explain why the volts on auto will not run low nb volts.....plus just expand the screen shot I posted and move the bottom slider to view the clock, the temp will be there.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

No idea I never use that Intel based temp reading software, use Everest or core temp.... I think some was an argument about that before lol, but really use something else bro! Try Everest and see what the temps are reading vs speed fan ok. post back if you try it and let us know.


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion... after messing around with my chip endlessly last night, I have come to the conclusion that I want your processor. Even using a 32bit O/S I can get to 4.3ghz at best. You got the lucky chip!   *Damn AMD keeping thier good stuff in Canada


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> NO DO NOT SET IT TO AUTO! The auto setting will ramp up the cpu-nb voltage. Dude read what I posted above where I explain why the volts on auto will not run low nb volts.....plus just expand the screen shot I posted and move the bottom slider to view the clock, the temp will be there.



Ok, ok, calm down - i didn't.  The CPU/NB multi is all seasons x10, the CPU/NB voltage - 1.10v. Also bout seeing your temp - did what you said, 27C ? I need agressive cooling : idle temp is 45C. Bet the load will easily reach 50-53C. I'll tell you how the things going by the time i'll purchase the TRUE & other stuff - wait less than 2 weeks & i'm with you & rest of TPU overclocking community.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> fullinfusion... after messing around with my chip endlessly last night, I have come to the conclusion that I want your processor. Even using a 32bit O/S I can get to 4.3ghz at best. You got the lucky chip!


Thank you Erocker, coming from you it puts a smile on my face. All I gotta say is, its ABOUT FREAKING TIME I ENDED UP GETTING A GOOD CHIP!  
My supplier has a good connection, but is having trouble getting my 2nd set of ocz plats...
Oh how much you gimme for it?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Ok, ok, calm down - i didn't.  The CPU/NB multi is all seasons x10, the CPU/NB voltage - 1.10v. Also bout seeing your temp - did what you said, 27C ? I need agressive cooling : idle temp is 45C. Bet the load will easily reach 50-53C. I'll tell you how the things going by the time i'll purchase the TRUE & other stuff - wait less than 2 weeks & i'm with you & rest of TPU overclocking community.


yes 27c hehe.... and I hope your True is really flat bro! Lapping is a pain but for my block it was totally necessary.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2010)

Lapping ? Like make it sit firmly on CPU ? What is it ? And about temp - i have short memory for things in life in general, even though i'm still not 40+ years old. Things like seeing & remembering which cooling everyone in this thread have. Your's for example. No F***in' Wonder - 2nd time in a raw i see you have custom built *watercooling* system consisting among others D-Tek Fusion. No wonder your temps so low.  Good luck reaching 5GHz with it, though.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Lapping ? Like make it sit firmly on CPU ? What is it ?


lapping is using a plate of thick glass and using wet/dry sand paper starting with a corse grit and working up in stages to a real fine grit to pollish the surface life a mirror.

you can see if your surface is bad by placing a razor blade across the surface and if you see light? well than it's not truly flat.

Before I did my block I could remove the mounting screws and the block would just fall off the cpu..... now I remove the screws and I gotta fight to get the dam thing off with out ripping the cpu from it's socket lol.

here watch this you tube video. its in 4 parts, it will really give ya a good idea about lapping.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVXuZTuoEuE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Lapping is basically sanding down the surface of the CPU/cooler so that it is more flat and even on the surface.  This way it makes better contact with each other.  There is a guide on here, I'm posting from my phone while at work if not I would link you.  Keep in mind lapping makes you loose your warranty.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah!!! lol, ok Im gone for a bit to test mark/vantage before and after using the new ATI 10.2 CCC vs the 10.1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck Brad!


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey fullinfusion, do you mess with ACC or anything like that for stability. On your 4ghz+ runs is there anything else you are setting or changing other than voltage/frequency/etc? I know I can do better than this, something has to be holding me back and I don't want to run out and try a different processor, but if that's what it takes...


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2010)

Loosing warranty when lapping - the vid was first to tell it. On the other hand, better heat transfer is always good so yeah i'll do it for both CPU & TRUE. It's just as you said & as vids show (i actually watched not only the vid you gave fullinfusion, but also "Lapping TRUE" vid) this process is so F***ING REPETITIVE !!!  Nevermind, will do - if feel like it, though : i still scared abit to loose the warranty entirely.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Hey fullinfusion, do you mess with ACC or anything like that for stability. On your 4ghz+ runs is there anything else you are setting or changing other than voltage/frequency/etc? I know I can do better than this, something has to be holding me back and I don't want to run out and try a different processor, but if that's what it takes...


Na no ACC is involved at all.... I did however set it to auto when trying to clock @ 4.4GHz into windows.... I found it didnt do shit, I did however find that 1.50 got close, close I mean that I got to the Welcome screen in Vista but would crash.... 1.52v didn't make it that far... 1.53v same thing, so on so forth..... acc seemed to really put a grind to what ever I was trying so I just left it off.... have you tried something as stupid and lower the cpu volts a bit?

I will post any setting you need if it helps ya out Erocker....with AOD sense it's a perfect mirror to what the bios is set at.

Do you have load line calibration Erocker? If so enable it even for stock settings, other wise your volts from cpu to nb-sb will be off big time.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Loosing warranty when lapping - the vid was first to tell it. On the other hand, better heat transfer is always good so yeah i'll do it for both CPU & TRUE. It's just as you said & as vids show (i actually watched not only the vid you gave fullinfusion, but also "Lapping TRUE" vid) this process is so F***ING REPETITIVE !!!  Nevermind, will do - if feel like it, though : i still scared abit to loose the warranty entirely.


the PII's are not really that bad, Id leave the cpu and just lapp the heat sink to keep the warranty for the cpu.


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Na no ACC is involved at all.... I did however set it to auto when trying to clock @ 4.4GHz into windows.... I found it didnt do shit, I did however find that 1.50 got close, close I mean that I got to the Welcome screen in Vista but would crash.... 1.52v didn't make it that far... 1.53v same thing, so on so forth..... acc seemed to really put a grind to what ever I was trying so I just left it off.... have you tried something as stupid and lower the cpu volts a bit?
> 
> I will post any setting you need if it helps with AOD sense it is a perfect mirror to what the bios is set at.
> 
> Do you have load line calibration Erocker? If so enable it even for stock settings, other wise your volts from cpu to nb-sb will be off big time.



I've tried the complete spectrum of voltages. I don't have LLC on my mobo, but get no vdroop or anything like that. I'm handy with a mulitmeter.   My temps are good. I guess I'm going to mess with ACC and see what I can do. I know some people here have messed with it (Chicken Patty, Velvet Wafer), what works well?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> I've tried the complete spectrum of voltages. I don't have LLC on my mobo, but get no vdroop or anything like that. I'm handy with a mulitmeter.   My temps are good. I guess I'm going to mess with ACC and see what I can do. I know some people here have messed with it (Chicken Patty, Velvet Wafer), what works well?


Velvet uses -2 I believe and I found using the ol 955 +8 all cores worked the best but that was a 955 not the 965.... have you checked for a new bios? I did just before the migration of the 965 and found the 955 clocked better.

Ok really I got your Gpu un-install install guide open so Im off to do the 10.2 cat install.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Velvet uses -2 I believe and I found using the ol 955 +8 all cores worked the best but that was a 955 not the 965.... have you checked for a new bios? I did just before the migration of the 965 and found the 955 clocked better.
> 
> Ok really I got your Gpu un-install install guide open so Im off to do the 10.2 cat install.



i found -4 on the second and fourth core and -6 on the first and third to be most effective. but -4 on all also was pretty good, not much worser. it does something in fact. i passed a setting on -4 with lower volts, with 5 linx runs, whereas auto wont let me get to the windows screen even i believe its sth like the gtl´s of lga 775 a voltage flattener


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> the PII's are not really that bad, Id leave the cpu and just lapp the heat sink to keep the warranty for the cpu.



That's heart-*warming*. (pun-intended ?) 

I thought so. Just like in vid then, eh ? 20 grits/90 degrees turn, another 20 grits/90 degrees turn, etc..... Total of how many sandpaper grits & sets+how often to use Isopropil ? 5*20 grits & 1 use of Isopropil+1 use of compressed air will be enough ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

xanlord said:


> That's heart-*warming*. (pun-intended ?)
> 
> I thought so. Just like in vid then, eh ? 20 grits/90 degrees turn, another 20 grits/90 degrees turn, etc..... Total of how many sandpaper grits & sets+how often to use Isopropil ? 5*20 grits & 1 use of Isopropil+1 use of compressed air will be enough ?


start with 320 grit.... go up and down 10 times.... rotate a 1/4 turn and so forth.... use wet / dry sand paper and to check how it's going just use a micro fiber cloth to see your progress... from there use 550 grit... 700.. 850...1000...1200...and finally 1500 or 2000 grit... your choice but do it dry on the last to get your mirror finish, also go the figure 8 motion to keep it even and when your happy than your done hehe...good luck and if you have any questions feel free to PM me... I'll help ya when im not on the road ok.


----------



## department76 (Feb 17, 2010)

where's shadowfold?  i should be in this club hahahah. hmmmmm, the first post hasn't been updated in 6 months?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

department76 said:


> where's shadowfold?  i should be in this club hahahah. hmmmmm, the first post hasn't been updated in 6 months?


Ah you see him here watching once in a blue moon but I think he bit of more than he could chew when he but it together lol.... I think he doesn't have the time to update this thread 

Oh well it lives with or with out him


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Ah you see him here watching once in a blue moon but I think he bit of more than he could chew when he but it together lol.... I think he doesn't have the time to update this thread
> 
> Oh well it lives with or with out him



WOW junks dont have so much time for real shit


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

Can anyone guess on what My local guy has put aside for me for pick up on March 15th 2010?
Hmmm?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

Geesh no body wants to know?

Ok I'll not tell hehe your all going to have to wait, but 4.3GHz Plus a 5*70 is going to rock some serious marks and and in June she's really going to put the hurt on


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> start with 320 grit.... go up and down 10 times.... rotate a 1/4 turn and so forth.... use wet / dry sand paper and to check how it's going just use a micro fiber cloth to see your progress... from there use 550 grit... 700.. 850...1000...1200...and finally 1500 or 2000 grit... your choice but do it dry on the last to get your mirror finish, also go the figure 8 motion to keep it even and when your happy than your done hehe...good luck and if you have any questions feel free to PM me... I'll help ya when im not on the road ok.




Will do, thanx. 2000 grits ? That's a s***load of work for one arm !!!!  Also in vid the guy suggested to put razor to the TRUE's lapped surface to see if it's flat or not & not a fabric of any kind. But thanx anyway, once i get TRUE - will do.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Will do, thanx. 2000 grits ? That's a s***load of work for one arm !!!!  Also in vid the guy suggested to put razor to the TRUE's lapped surface to see if it's flat or not & not a fabric of any kind. But thanx anyway, once i get TRUE - will do.


na 2000 grit goes fast for getting the mirror finish one expects, just make sure you do it on dry paper.... And be sure to do a figure 8 motion and be sure to stop!!!! lift gently or there will be small uneven scratches on the surface.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2010)

if i had the time and resources i would lap my heatsinks but i have never done such a thing and think doing that would do more harm than good, at least to me anyway.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> if i had the time and resources i would lap my heatsinks but i have never done such a thing and think doing that would do more harm than good, at least to me anyway.


Thats silly talk bro!!!! you dont know till you do it... I was idling at 3.2GHz @ 33c.... now the block and ONLY the block has been lapped..... Im now running 4.2GHz and Idling 30C and load of 37C so you do the math


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

Let me guess Brad, a X6?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let me guess Brad, a X6?



Na Dav id a sapphire 5970 gpu and in June I'll have another one to run quad fire.... first one is paid for already so its a go on the 15th for sure


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Na Dav id a sapphire 5970 gpu and in June I'll have another one to run quad fire.... first one is paid for already so its a go on the 15th for sure



   Oh man


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2010)

about sink lapping, I havent done it before and rather not ruin something that i just bought ya know what i mean, the new machine will have a CM N620 in it


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 18, 2010)

About lapping HS thing, fullinfusion : seems that 60 out of 100% i don't have to do it at all. It's still 40% probability that the surface that sits on CPU will not be entirely lapped true, BUT - regular TRUE, Black & Copper (especially Copper, you can't simply sell unlapped product for it's price, i think) have that desired mirror finish. Plenty of reviews of TRUE (& i bet the TPU's review of it as well, if there is one ) mention that the finish of it is *mirrored*, or lapped @ the factory. TRUE's surface have to be flat for such great HSF right out of the factory & til the moment you install it on your CPU. Tell you what : i'll check @ the PC store if it's lapped before i'll buy it & tell you once it's installed & tested, deal ? And about Enermax Magmas : can't tell if there is possibility or isn't - but i think i won't be able to see it in Israel. Suggest similar from Enermax, Scythe or Thermalright. Same goes not just for 120mm but also for 1 40mm fan that you can mount on NB that have screw holes placed like this :








Any 40mm fan suggestion will be accepted, noise is an issue. 


*EDIT*



Nevermind, i found what i am looking for when it comes to cooling down the NB, the only prob remaining is to find any brand's *20x20mm* fan. No need for 3pin-to-4pin PWM switch as well - i'll only control it through BIOS & in NVidia Device Settings panel. Actually found some 20mm fan & this is a beast : *14000RPM*, 1.3/1.5CFM, 20dBa noise level. Anything less noisy & i'll be happy camper. 


*EDIT* #2


I just saw there's no review of Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme @ TPU : i take my "bet there's TPU review of it" words back. Just 1 question only : why ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2010)

Have corrected the problem and many will find it as a kind of a "n00b" mistake. Too much AS5.

Currently crunching at these speeds and enjoying 49C load.










I am very happy with this don't get me wrong, the chip passes and runs large fft's in Orthos/Prime95 just fine. Once I crank it down to small fft's it doesn't want anything to do with it and gives random restart.

So I'm going to keep it here for the moment. Thanks everyone! Especially fullinfusion and (FIH) The Don.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

looking good man, glad you got it working in the end


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looking good man, glad you got it working in the end



Yes thank you sooo much. Oh and every once in a while I see coretemp telling me 48C. LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Shaun, it's not a n00b mistake, somethings believe it or not are often overlooked.  Glad you fixed te issue.


----------



## Fatal (Feb 19, 2010)

He are my temps with my lapped CPU with the Dark Knight cooler. These are my 24/7 settings only reason why I lapped my CPU figured new stuff would come out any way so I said forget the warranty


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2010)

Fatal said:


> He are my temps with my lapped CPU with the Dark Knight cooler. These are my 24/7 settings only reason why I lapped my CPU figured new stuff would come out any way so I said forget the warranty


Shit nothing wrong with that 
With that high of cpu volts I wouldnt complain one bit. Good work Fatal.... Oh tell me what grit did you finish on? 1500.. 2000? wet or dry?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Have corrected the problem and many will find it as a kind of a "n00b" mistake. Too much AS5.
> 
> Currently crunching at these speeds and enjoying 49C load.
> 
> ...


How much do you normally put on for AS5 mate?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I usually do a thin layeracrossed the IHS, with this being my first HDT cooler it was too much so I removed the heatsink wiped off the excess from the IHS and just reinstalled it.


----------



## Sproinket (Feb 20, 2010)

May as well pop into this Thread and Clubhouse while I'm still managing to be awake. 

Just finally purchased the last of my build and now I'll have some research to do on OCing with my baby and what cooling system will work well for it.

Anyhow, Heeellooo Phenom Phellows!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2010)

Why welcome! What does yours consist of?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well, I usually do a thin layeracrossed the IHS, with this being my first HDT cooler it was too much so I removed the heatsink wiped off the excess from the IHS and just reinstalled it.



HDT coolers require a different tim application method than normal coolers.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...sk=view&id=170&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=5


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2010)

I realized that, even though I am experienced I am still "n00b" to some stuff. Thanks for that Wile E.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Brad, I told you I was going to make you punish you.  Now what you going to rub in my face????


----------



## Fatal (Feb 20, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Shit nothing wrong with that
> With that high of cpu volts I wouldnt complain one bit. Good work Fatal.... Oh tell me what grit did you finish on? 1500.. 2000? wet or dry?



I started with 400/800/1000/2000 wet. It took about a hour was my second time doing it so was not worried since my AMD 6400+ BE came out great. My Phenom II was no where close to flat  it is now at least. All I can say is take your time no need to rush. 

http://img.techpowerup.org/090402/DFIDARKCPUZGPUZ.jpeg


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Brad, I told you I was going to make you punish you.  Now what you going to rub in my face????
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100220/Capture403.jpg



nice try david :shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

Fatal said:


> I started with 400/800/1000/2000 wet. It took about a hour was my second time doing it so was not worried since my AMD 6400+ BE came out great. My Phenom II was no where close to flat  it is now at least. All I can say is take your time no need to rush.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090402/DFIDARKCPUZGPUZ.jpeg



you got big noseholes there  wonderful labjob!

how much did it improve temps on the phenom?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> nice try david :shadedshu



Why you say that?


----------



## Kei (Feb 20, 2010)

Fatal said:


> I started with 400/800/1000/2000 wet. It took about a hour was my second time doing it so was not worried since my AMD 6400+ BE came out great. My Phenom II was no where close to flat  it is now at least. All I can say is take your time no need to rush.



Normally I go with 600/800/1000/1500 dry, but this time I had to start out at 400 just like you did. My Phenom II was also no where near flat which was surprising. I did the Cooler Master V8 as well which was fairly close to flat.

I had a roughly 5-8C temp drop from doing them which is about what I expected, and of course more than worth the time/effort put in.

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

Kei said:


> Normally I go with 600/800/1000/1500 dry, but this time I had to start out at 400 just like you did. My Phenom II was also no where near flat which was surprising. I did the Cooler Master V8 as well which was fairly close to flat.
> 
> I had a roughly 5-8C temp drop from doing them which is about what I expected, and of course more than worth the time/effort put in.
> 
> Kei




all phenoms 2 maybe arent flat?
that would solve the mystery about my heaty 955, and why my car rad must be actively cooled, to not cross into the 40ies


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why you say that?


such a tiny cropping job and if it is yours I bet its only on a single core using the cheat method of Kstat lol...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> such a tiny cropping job and if it is yours I bet its only on a single core using the cheat method of Kstat lol...



Its mine alright, it's just not what you imagine it is


----------



## Kei (Feb 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> all phenoms 2 maybe arent flat?
> that would solve the mystery about my heaty 955, and why my car rad must be actively cooled, to not cross into the 40ies



Have you ever taken a look at what the thermal compound looks like after you apply it to the cpu and mount it once? I usually do 1 or 2 test fittings (where the machine doesn't get power just mounted and unmounted) to see what the contact area is like between the processor and heatsink.

This processor was by FAR the worst that I'd owned personally, which shocked the crap out of me because my Phenom 9850 was fairly bad too. I've attatched a photo of the Cooler Master base before any lapping was done on either the V8 or 955 so you can see what type of contact area I was working with.

You'll see that after numerous test fittings, and numerous methods of applying the thermal material (Artic Silver Ceramique) this is the BEST spread I ended up with prior to lapping both units. There is a small contact area in the center, and a small inconsistent ribbon around the edges as well. Checking both with a fresh razor confirmed that they were both not flat, and the processor was actually very far from it.

lol, I ran out of 400-600 sandpaper so I didn't get it 100% perfect in the end, but it's 99% of the way there and WAY MORE than enough. The only thing that's not perfect now are the extreme edges, and it's just barely off so it's not even really noticeable (they are a tick low). My contact area is now all but say 1mm of the entire cpu die which make massive difference. I wasn't expecting it to be that bad so I didn't buy extra paper haha. I might buy more one day, but it's highly unlikely with 99% coverage. 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Its mine alright, it's just not what you imagine it is


yeah an I7 whoopty doo lol,  but nice now lets see the rest please! hehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah an I7 whoopty doo lol, keep that shit to the proper thread mate! jj but nice now lets see the rest please!



eleet is correct, CPUz has wrong clock


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> eleet is correct, CPUz has wrong clock
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100220/Capture400.jpg


Thats AWESOME bro!!!!

NICE OLD SCREENIE TOO David.... 12/12/2009


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

Kei said:


> Have you ever taken a look at what the thermal compound looks like after you apply it to the cpu and mount it once? I usually do 1 or 2 test fittings (where the machine doesn't get power just mounted and unmounted) to see what the contact area is like between the processor and heatsink.
> 
> This processor was by FAR the worst that I'd owned personally, which shocked the crap out of me because my Phenom 9850 was fairly bad too. I've attatched a photo of the Cooler Master base before any lapping was done on either the V8 or 955 so you can see what type of contact area I was working with.
> 
> ...



that looks, like the center of the proc is not contacting the cooler.... if its really that bad, it would explain VERY much. how can a company fuck up their spreaders so much? AMD should abandon the HS again, if they arent clever enough, to produce it with natural flatness

EDIT:come on, calm down fullinfusion, he is showing us stuff which is very easy to achieve, with a cherry pick ;-) he just shows us, he was just lucky, not that he is THE master, like some other guys do


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that looks, like the center of the proc is not contacting the cooler.... if its really that bad, it would explain VERY much. how can a company fuck up their spreaders so much? AMD should abandon the HS again, if they arent clever enough, to produce it with natural flatness
> 
> EDIT:come on, calm down fullinfusion, he is showing us stuff which is very easy to achieve, with a cherry pick ;-) he just shows us, he was just lucky, not that he is THE master, like some other guys do


Calm down? I think David knows im teasing him so not to worrie. D likes to get in my face knowing very well what I think of intel lol so it's all good ppl


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Calm down? I think David knows im teasing him so not to worrie. D likes to get in my face knowing very well what I think of intel lol so it's all good ppl



if i didnt knew better,i would have said, you were angry


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if i didnt knew better,i would have said, you were angry


Na not at all Velvet, CP knows how I am lol.... I'll go re-due my other posts so the on looker don't take it the wrong way 

There thats better now lol


So CP how you like the SSD?


----------



## Kei (Feb 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that looks, like the center of the proc is not contacting the cooler.... if its really that bad, it would explain VERY much. how can a company fuck up their spreaders so much?



Other way around, the center IS contacting but nothing else really is. The TIM was applied to the cpu die not the heatsink. I've always had better results doing it that way (except when using HDT coolers like the 1283). The reason I had decent temps at all is because that bit of the center was at least contacting.

Kei

Edit: Full....still no luck in the mail today and the post was closed at 1pm so I couldn't talk to them either.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

Kei said:


> Other way around, the center IS contacting but nothing else really is. The TIM was applied to the cpu die not the heatsink. I've always had better results doing it that way (except when using HDT coolers like the 1283). The reason I had decent temps at all is because that bit of the center was at least contacting.
> 
> Kei
> 
> Edit: Full....still no luck in the mail today and the post was closed at 1pm so I couldn't talk to them either.



anyways.... you know brought me to the conclusion i HAVE to lap my phenom, if i want normal temps
thats totally cruel!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2010)

Kei said:


> Other way around, the center IS contacting but nothing else really is. The TIM was applied to the cpu die not the heatsink. I've always had better results doing it that way (except when using HDT coolers like the 1283). The reason I had decent temps at all is because that bit of the center was at least contacting.
> 
> Kei
> 
> Edit: Full....still no luck in the mail today and the post was closed at 1pm so I couldn't talk to them either.


Ok I'll see whats up on my end, I know it's insured for $100 dollars and when I asked the lady working she told me there isnt a tracking number but if it gets lost or whateveer they have a way of tracking it... I'll ring rite now Kei.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> anyways.... you know brought me to the conclusion i HAVE to lap my phenom, if i want normal temps
> thats totally cruel!!


but it works so well after the fact VW.... plus you get the added bonus of exposing the copper to better aid in the heat transfer.


----------



## Kei (Feb 20, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> but it works so well after the fact VW.... plus you get the added bonus of exposing the copper to better aid in the heat transfer.



Not to mention......it's SO PRETTY! 

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> but it works so well after the fact VW.... plus you get the added bonus of exposing the copper to better aid in the heat transfer.



i know youre completly right, but i just ask myself why amd doesnt sell them prelapped, and exact to the nm flat. Just because you cant see the AMD symbol anymore?


----------



## Kei (Feb 20, 2010)

precisely....it would make inventory and warranty claims a true nightmare! 

Kei


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

Kei said:


> precisely....it would make inventory and warranty claims a true nightmare!
> 
> Kei



then i would prefer the AMD data to be stamped in, serials on the side of the HS, symbol and model, VERY small and flat in a corner.

cant be much more difficult to handle, than a proc carrying microscopic etchings


----------



## Cja123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey guys, any ideas why my processor can hit 3.8GHz at stock volts but can't touch 4GHz until 1.48+? I'm running 64 bit windows 7... I read somewhere this could be the reason (64 bit software) Just wanting to confirm this.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

Cja123 said:


> Hey guys, any ideas why my processor can hit 3.8GHz at stock volts but can't touch 4GHz until 1.48+? I'm running 64 bit windows 7... I read somewhere this could be the reason (64 bit software) Just wanting to confirm this.



pretty normal,even tho not every proc behaves like that. 64 bit pulls more on AMD quads, than 32 bit. i7 for example, seem relatively unaffected, by that


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2010)

Cja123 said:


> Hey guys, any ideas why my processor can hit 3.8GHz at stock volts but can't touch 4GHz until 1.48+? I'm running 64 bit windows 7... I read somewhere this could be the reason (64 bit software) Just wanting to confirm this.



Confirmed.


----------



## Sproinket (Feb 20, 2010)

Once my Phenom comes Monday or Tuesday, I'll let you guys know how lapping goes.

Luckily for me, I dabble with Autobody work, and my father has been a body man for roughly 20+ years...So we have plenty of high and low end grit paper around here along with everything else.

Seems like the majority ruling is that lapping will provide a great benefit well worth the time and fun amount it is to sand...Let alone wet sanding which I am a HUGE Fan of...Ok, not really I hate wet sanding...But it does produce great results


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 20, 2010)

2Cja123 :

I have Vista 64-bit as well & the reason (i hope everyone agrees with me on this, learned that from TPU & other OC'ing forums) is indeed 64-bit OS has much more processes than 32-bit variant, be it Vista or 7. To put it simply, if you need more volting juice for overclock in 32-bit OS, then you'll need even more in 64-bit. Pretty natural, since stock volts apparently not enough for 4.0GHz & above. Just don't use anything above 1.55v for OC on air, assuming you have air & not watercooling.


----------



## Cja123 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have air.. And my temps hit 60+ at around 1.46v or so (Which isn't stable for 4GHz) I'll probably just stick with my 3.8 overclock, Nb is at 2.640 .. it's a pretty decent overclock i'd like to think.


----------



## Kei (Feb 20, 2010)

Sproinket said:


> Once my Phenom comes Monday or Tuesday, I'll let you guys know how lapping goes.
> 
> Luckily for me, I dabble with Autobody work, and my father has been a body man for roughly 20+ years...So we have plenty of high and low end grit paper around here along with everything else.
> 
> Seems like the majority ruling is that lapping will provide a great benefit well worth the time and fun amount it is to sand...Let alone wet sanding which I am a HUGE Fan of...Ok, not really I hate wet sanding...But it does produce great results



To anyone who's going to lap their processor. I always recommend that you take a photo of the processor FIRST so that you have the cpu information on file somewhere. I only keep my stuff for so long, and when you want to sell it you will have much better luck if you have the original information. I've never had a problem selling a lapped processor (honestly you can likely get more money because of the work done), but I ALWAYS have the original information to go with it. 

Kei


----------



## Sproinket (Feb 20, 2010)

Kei said:


> To anyone who's going to lap their processor. I always recommend that you take a photo of the processor FIRST so that you have the cpu information on file somewhere. I only keep my stuff for so long, and when you want to sell it you will have much better luck if you have the original information. I've never had a problem selling a lapped processor (honestly you can likely get more money because of the work done), but I ALWAYS have the original information to go with it.
> 
> Kei



Oh, well as for lapping the CPU itself I'm not sure if I will be doing that or not...However the HSK is another story.

But that's something to decide on ONCE I get the damn thing and decide on a cooling system which is in the works as we speak


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2010)

erocker said:


> Confirmed.



Anyone know if this is confirmed on intel machines or did Intel bribe MS to not allow it on AMD machines!?


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 20, 2010)

Cja123 said:


> I have air.. And my temps hit 60+ at around 1.46v or so (Which isn't stable for 4GHz) I'll probably just stick with my 3.8 overclock, Nb is at 2.640 .. it's a pretty decent overclock i'd like to think.



Tuniq Tower is your HSF, as i just saw in your Sys Specs (sorry if bursted your privacy ) & i think it's equivalent to TRUE or the same in performance more or less. I think it's the same case as i had before Velvet Wafer warned me to lower it (  ). If by any chance you have raised your CPU/NB voltage to something like 1.3 or similar, try to lower them to 1.10-1.11volts in BIOS. After i did, the temps lowered by quite good margin. Tell me if this did the trick.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Tuniq Tower is your HSF, as i just saw in your Sys Specs (sorry if bursted your privacy ) & i think it's equivalent to TRUE or the same in performance more or less. I think it's the same case as i had before Velvet Wafer warned me to lower it (  ). If by any chance you have raised your CPU/NB voltage to something like 1.3 or similar, try to lower them to 1.10-1.11volts in BIOS. After i did, the temps lowered by quite good margin. Tell me if this did the trick.



for that NB clocks, he will probably need at least 1.2,but that depends on IMC quality

on air, i wouldnt go over the 60ies, even after days on full load. with air, i probably would try to get the highest clock, with the lowest volts possible (like 1.2-1.35)

thanks for your Kudos Xan! if that comes from you misbelieving Metalhead, than it surely is an Achievement ! I remember exactly how you spoke of the 4ghz, before owning a 955 yourself


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Thats AWESOME bro!!!!
> 
> NICE OLD SCREENIE TOO David.... 12/12/2009



yeah well I got the same board and same CPU back that were used for that screenshot meaning, I can do that again anytime 



fullinfusion said:


> Na not at all Velvet, CP knows how I am lol.... I'll go re-due my other posts so the on looker don't take it the wrong way
> 
> There thats better now lol
> 
> ...



No install yet.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> for that NB clocks, he will probably need at least 1.2,but that depends on IMC quality
> 
> on air, i wouldnt go over the 60ies, even after days on full load. with air, i probably would try to get the highest clock, with the lowest volts possible (like 1.2-1.35)
> 
> thanks for your Kudos Xan! if that comes from you misbelieving Metalhead, than it surely is an Achievement ! I remember exactly how you spoke of the 4ghz, before owning a 955 yourself



965 as well as all Phenom II's have 128-bit IMC (i hope you mean that when talking about IMC's quality), 1.2 i hope it's CPU/NB voltage you reffer to. 

60ies, like 60 degrees C ? I bet you won't - you have car rad, i can only wonder what kind of apps heat the CPU you have to 60s under load ? 1.2v is enough juice for CPU/NB voltage with 2000+MHz i bet - i had 1.375v for CPU/NB b4 you adviced me to lower it, remember ? 

You welcome, but i only tried to say i whole-heartedly thank you by giving that Kudos, merely that. Definetely not misbeleiving MetalHead in you or myself (is that what you meant ? lol) & i definetely don't want trade my love to metal with achievement like that or any other achievement at all. As for "i remember how you spoke of 4GHz"-thingy, you right - those words deemed once i saw this CPU's potential : _i don't remember how i spoke bout that, would you beleive ?!!!_


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

xanlord said:


> 965 as well as all Phenom II's have 128-bit IMC (i hope you mean that when talking about IMC's quality), 1.2 i hope it's CPU/NB voltage you reffer to.
> 
> 60ies, like 60 degrees C ? I bet you won't - you have car rad, i can only wonder what kind of apps heat the CPU you have to 60s under load ? 1.2v is enough juice for CPU/NB voltage with 2000+MHz i bet - i had 1.375v for CPU/NB b4 you adviced me to lower it, remember ?
> 
> You welcome, but i only tried to say i whole-heartedly thank you by giving that Kudos, merely that. Definetely not misbeleiving MetalHead in you or myself (is that what you meant ? lol) & i definetely don't want trade my love to metal with achievement like that or any other achievement at all. As for "i remember how you spoke of 4GHz"-thingy, you right - those words deemed once i saw this CPU's potential : _i don't remember how i spoke bout that, would you beleive ?!!!_



the integrated memory controller can be very good (nb 3000+) even if you cant reach 3.8ghz on 1.5 with water. today, you have 2 chances of having a "cherry"
no youre right, with a few fans on the rad, im able to not even cross the 40ies on load, but i only have 7 fans on it, even if about 30 will fit i simply cant pay hundreds of euros for fans

with 1.2, and a 965, he might be able to hold his 2600nb stable. i cant cross 2400 with under 1.2.... but with 1.3375, im able to do 2800+ stable

aaah xan... dont be too serious... i just made a joke  a few weeks ago, you refused to believe me, that 4ghz are not easy to obtain on a 955... the 965 are the ones that can do that, i said. you refused to believe me. that was all  now youre able to see the real difficulties with these bitches

nevermind, just keep up the good work, MR. Metalhead


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 21, 2010)

I have been looking at my timings and.. I think they are pretty good...  What you guys think?
RAM is running 1.8V.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the integrated memory controller can be very good (nb 3000+) even if you cant reach 3.8ghz on 1.5 with water. today, you have 2 chances of having a "cherry"
> no youre right, with a few fans on the rad, im able to not even cross the 40ies on load, but i only have 7 fans on it, even if about 30 will fit i simply cant pay hundreds of euros for fans
> 
> with 1.2, and a 965, he might be able to hold his 2600nb stable. i cant cross 2400 with under 1.2.... but with 1.3375, im able to do 2800+ stable
> ...



To sum it up : all of this OC'ing, just like everything else in life (mine or anybody else's) can be suited with this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UaJ9UKM7kk. Here, i just summed up the OC'ing issue (among other things in life) with rock song (other genre i like), plus joked back (luckily or not).  Thanx for everything+jokes.  jk


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm trying to get a hand on my AM3 system I just got . I havn't had a AMD since my Athlon (Socket A ).

Here's the setup:

P2 X4 805
MSI 770-C45
G Skill 1333 Ripjaw 8-8-8-24 1.5v
OCZ V2 cooler

Right now I'm trying to get the memory to 1600 but I keep failing test 5 on memtest. All others pass ok. It gives me around 200 errors just on that test and I can't seem to figure out what I need to tweak. I leave all other systems on stock and just up the memory multi to 4x.

Do I need to up the cpu htt speed to 3x memory speed to fix this?
Is this a memory timing error? voltage?

I input these timings for 1600: 9-9-9-26 2T
I tried using up to 1.67v dimm and 1.275v cpu-nb offset. Do I need more voltage or do I just need to define the rest of the timings? Maybe define some other voltage I'm leaving on auto?

I'm really new to this AMD thing. Still have my i7 and came from E6420 and Q9400 to that. I'm about tempted to just throw them in the i7 system and see what they can really do but I'd rather figure this out on the AMD if possible.

I think I have what voltages help what system down. I'm just lost on what errors on test 5 mean on memtest. I had them once on my i7 and relaxing tRAS helped. Would it be the same thing on this since they both have IMCs?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

ok guys, seen this news? 

this is the new 12, yeah you saw 12! cores in one freakin chip

even though it aint a Phenom yet, i think it will be one day








http://www.3dgameman.com/news/2010/02/18/amd’s-12-core-microprocessors-available


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ok guys, seen this news?
> 
> this is the new 12, yeah you saw 12! cores in one freakin chip
> 
> ...



That looks sexy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

they sure do

but at 6500-8000 $, i think i will wait a year or 2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> they sure do
> 
> but at 6500-8000 $, i think i will wait a year or 2



I'd suggest that as well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

hmm thats for all 4, then its 2000$ max for one, that kinda cheap


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm thats for all 4, then its 2000$ max for one, that kinda cheap



talking about sooo much money and at this time of the morning for me, ugggh.  Going to bed!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

would be nice to have that amount to spend on HW haha

yeah off you go man, talk to you later


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ok guys, seen this news?
> 
> this is the new 12, yeah you saw 12! cores in one freakin chip
> 
> ...



That's a nice CPU cluster there on pic. Wish there was dual-socket mobo like that from AMD for desktop, would happily place my hands on something like that. And about the AMD's Magny-cours stuff : the price tags, well, in one word - F*** !!!!!!! That's alot of ca$h to spend.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

dualsockets are for SISSYS 

we want quad sockets now

48 cores, FUCK YOU CRYSIS


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 21, 2010)

except crysis dosent really scale past 2 cores if i run the game on 1 core and change to 2 performance goes up go from 2-3 perfromance change is 5-6% overall go from 3 -4 cores no change no gpu overclock and cpu clock make a bigger difference but crysis is still a piss poor game in terms of optimizations if they ported the game to DX11 tho that might help  forcing it to use more cores would in my opinion help greatly  and damn i want the next 2 weeks to go by already so i can hopefully get a 965


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dualsockets are for SISSYS
> 
> we want quad sockets now
> 
> 48 cores, FUCK YOU CRYSIS



 @ the 1st line !!!!! 

Octo-sockets for desktop then. 2010 personal computing with 8 physical CPUs FTW !!!! 

64/96 cores+2 or more Fermis (or GF100) in SLI - Crysis 2 @ UberHigh !!!!! I think 2010 is not the year for such monstrosities though. Still, nice thought+subject for some laughs while it lasts.  Yet i would like the AMD to pull such trick for desktop PCs, nevertheless.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ok guys, seen this news?
> 
> this is the new 12, yeah you saw 12! cores in one freakin chip
> 
> ...



i sent the ebay link to those to BTA i wonder if he posted it yet...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

xanlord said:


> @ the 1st line !!!!!
> 
> Octo-sockets for desktop then. 2010 personal computing with 8 physical CPUs FTW !!!!
> 
> 64/96 cores+2 or more Fermis (or GF100) in SLI - Crysis 2 @ UberHigh !!!!! I think 2010 is not the year for such monstrosities though. Still, nice thought+subject for some laughs while it lasts.  Yet i would like the AMD to pull such trick for desktop PCs, nevertheless.



Fermi is Dead, in my Opinion. if they really bring it to the market one day, it will be a complete overhaul of the actual Fermi. you know, single digit yields cant feed the market
2x 6xxx series should be cheaper, earlier to get, and much higher performing
no fanboi stuff tho, i just wont believe that Nvidia can do wonders

but i WANT that UBERSTUFFED Comp, with a cluster WC (my rad would be able to take that ;-))


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2010)

Just reporting back from a few days ago:

http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/Capture005452.jpg

I've been running this for a couple days now 24.7, not shutting down at all.

@velvet

Where's the 5830's already!?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just reporting back from a few days ago:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/Capture005452.jpg
> 
> ...



pardon? i dont got that, somehow... you know..german fools and such...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> pardon? i dont got that, somehow... you know..german fools and such...



ATi HD5830? LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

it will come this months i think to take over 4890s place


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> ATi HD5830? LOL



yeah, but what have they to do with me?
how can you know, i though about buying 2, when the money is right?

EDIT: ah no i understand! you were asking me, because a big heap of them comes from german FABs,right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2010)

You mentioned Fermi and how we (the consumer) are waiting on new cards.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Fermi is Dead, in my Opinion. if they really bring it to the market one day, it will be a complete overhaul of the actual Fermi. you know, single digit yields cant feed the market




Then i guess one day i'll support ATI/AMD over NVidia, just like i did with NVidia when 3Dfx Interactive wind up dead.   Especially if there'll be Dragon 2.0 platform or something like that. But til then i'll wait & see plus i don't think it would be necessarily called Fermi - it could well be called GTX 380 or 480. Nevertheless, once Thuban (anyone hopes like me there'll be Phenom FX-80 or 90 among those hexa-cores ? ) hits the market i'll soon purchase it, 1 or 2 months later. That's given. 

P.S. Why all of a sudden i talk like that bout GF100 (new GeForce lineup addition's code name) ? Googled for the GF100 info & some of the sites mentioned it will be called GTX 470 or 480, as opposed to what i logically thought it would be called - GTX 380.

P.P.S. That GF100 & Thuban suppose to be released @ May 2010 or something like that you know, right ?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> You mentioned Fermi and how we (the consumer) are waiting on new cards.


yeah, but im really interested in the 6xxx series specs, you know ?
also, a roughly calculated release date, would be also great for me 



xanlord said:


> Then i guess one day i'll support ATI/AMD over NVidia, just like i did with NVidia when 3Dfx Interactive wind up dead.   Especially if there'll be Dragon 2.0 platform or something like that. But til then i'll wait & see plus i don't think it would be necessarily called Fermi - it could well be called GTX 380 or 480. Nevertheless, once Thuban (anyone hopes like me there'll be Phenom FX-80 or 90 among those hexa-cores ? ) hits the market i'll soon purchase it, 1 or 2 months later. That's given.
> 
> P.S. Why all of a sudden i talk like that bout GF100 (new GeForce lineup addition's code name) ? Googled for the GF100 info & some of the sites mentioned it will be called GTX 470 or 480, as opposed to what i logically thought it would be called - GTX 380.



i have no personal feeling for manufacturers, as long as they let me get high performance, for an apple and an egg.
but i love Nvidia Fanboys got a big shot of Reality now! even tho i use their cards!

the naming is marketing... for nvidia i would only look at the specs,and ignore stupid naming schemes

i dont know if i will buy thuban instantly, i believe i wait till they bring out the second revision of it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

is the FX name dead now and been replaced by the black edition?


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i have no personal feeling for manufacturers, as long as they let me get high performance, for an apple and an egg.
> but i love Nvidia Fanboys got a big shot of Reality now! even tho i use their cards!
> 
> the naming is marketing... for nvidia i would only look at the specs,and ignore stupid naming schemes



Same here+lol'd @ "fanboy vs reality" stuff.  And no, i can't categorize myself as NV fanboy, more like the one who lazy to make a transition from one camp to another, while the [NV]camp is still alive, even though half buried. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> i dont know if i will buy thuban instantly, i believe i wait till they bring out the second revision of it



Again - almost just like me then. I even think i'll buy it only after i'll come back from Wacken 2010, which is due in the beginning of August. As for revision stuff : you mean like right now - rev. C2 vs C3 stuff ?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is the FX name dead now and been replaced by the black edition?



i believe so, at least that would make sense to me


----------



## Super XP (Feb 22, 2010)

I played Left 4 Dead 2 no problem for about 1 hour, CPU did get quite hot around 58C but I can't seem to hit 4GHz without jacking up the vCore just above 1.5v. Unless there is something else I can do, this looks like the CPU's max 

CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
CPU PSN :* AMD Phenom II X4 940 Processor*
CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
CPUID : F.4.2 / Extended : 10.4
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 64 / 4 x 64 KB - L2 : 4 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Deneb (45 nm) / Stepping : RB-C2

Freq : *4013.59 MHz* (200.68 * 20)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1032110

Interesting how my HD 4870's are Direct X11


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

Super XP said:


> I played Left 4 Dead 2 no problem for about 1 hour, CPU did get quite hot around 58C but I can't seem to hit 4GHz without jacking up the vCore just above 1.5v. Unless there is something else I can do, this looks like the CPU's max
> 
> CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
> CPU PSN :* AMD Phenom II X4 940 Processor*
> ...



have you dangled around with NB clocks? you didnt posted them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dualsockets are for SISSYS
> 
> we want quad sockets now
> 
> 48 cores, FUCK YOU CRYSIS





Super XP said:


> I played Left 4 Dead 2 no problem for about 1 hour, CPU did get quite hot around 58C but I can't seem to hit 4GHz without jacking up the vCore just above 1.5v. Unless there is something else I can do, this looks like the CPU's max
> 
> CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
> CPU PSN :* AMD Phenom II X4 940 Processor*
> ...



As VW suggested.  I would back down the CPU clock a bit to where you have a good Clock:vcore ratio and temps are nice and cool.  Then just tighten some RAM timings and up the NB speed.  That'll give you a really "snappy" feel to the rig while keeping things cool.


----------



## nt300 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have to agree with the guys above. But wow 4000mhz nice OC but high CPU voltage


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 22, 2010)

pardon me if im rusty but isnt 1.55volts the max safe voltage on Phenom IIs and hes at 1.536 so i fail to see the issue he managed to get the 940BE C2 revision stable at 4ghz with some tweaking he should be fine hell slap on a better cooler and he can probably get it 100% stable and might be able to drop the voltage slightly noticed it myself if i open the window ( 22'F ) i can get higher clocks at lesser voltage on other rigs so again fail to see the issue 4ghz on a 940be should be applauded if its stable...  and i do have to agree tho you will see more benefit at say 3800mhz with a NB around 2400-2600 then with a higher cpu clock NB speeds are what allow Phenom IIs to catch i7s not pure clock speed


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice clock on the 940! 

@everyone

Taking the opposite approach now to clocking this chip since I cannot get 3.6Ghz to stable out *AT ALL*: Overclocked while undervolted.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> pardon me if im rusty but isnt 1.55volts the max safe voltage on Phenom IIs and hes at 1.536 so i fail to see the issue he managed to get the 940BE C2 revision stable at 4ghz with some tweaking he should be fine hell slap on a better cooler and he can probably get it 100% stable and might be able to drop the voltage slightly noticed it myself if i open the window ( 22'F ) i can get higher clocks at lesser voltage on other rigs so again fail to see the issue 4ghz on a 940be should be applauded if its stable...  and i do have to agree tho you will see more benefit at say 3800mhz with a NB around 2400-2600 then with a higher cpu clock NB speeds are what allow Phenom IIs to catch i7s not pure clock speed



AMD in the past used to like having Volts Cranked, I recall on DFIStreet (DIY Street/Overclockers Club) having Athlon XPs running at 2.5-2.7GHz) Supposedly the Fastest Athlon XP was 3.0GHz, their voltages were like 1.7-2.0VCore.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 23, 2010)

all im saying is his volts are under the recommended ceiling (barely) and he hit 4ghz on a 940 which is no easy task ive had mine that high only once and i havent managed it since


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2010)

Super XP said:


> I played Left 4 Dead 2 no problem for about 1 hour, CPU did get quite hot around 58C but I can't seem to hit 4GHz without jacking up the vCore just above 1.5v. Unless there is something else I can do, this looks like the CPU's max
> 
> CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
> CPU PSN :* AMD Phenom II X4 940 Processor*
> ...



can you run something more cpu intensive that L4D on it? not to sound rude but my 945ES could run most gaming apps aroun 4.1ghz but it wasn't stable at that clock. maybe wprim 1024 or 4 instances of super pi 32m each set to a core by itself?


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 23, 2010)

I must have the worst P2 ever! I can't get past 12.5x270 with my 810 whether I use ACC or not! I'm already at 1.52v according to CPU-z. Going to 280x12.5 I need 1.53v from bios and the 4th thread fails Prime95 instantly.

Anyone seen any cheap AM3 955s or 965s?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2010)

dont sweat it man, My CPU doesnt overclock worth a Hoot, Considering several have been able to get 2.4+ GHz out of them without heavy Voltages applied) I cant get this one near that atleast AFAIK.


----------



## nt300 (Feb 23, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I must have the worst P2 ever! I can't get past 12.5x270 with my 810 whether I use ACC or not! I'm already at 1.52v according to CPU-z. Going to 280x12.5 I need 1.53v from bios and the 4th thread fails Prime95 instantly.
> 
> Anyone seen any cheap AM3 955s or 965s?


It's your HTT speed, 270 is high, try lowering that number to around 250 and give the mulit a bump upwards, see if that work


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 23, 2010)

I would but the MSI 770-C45 only has 10x for HTT and cpu-nb, cpu is 12.5. Didn't realize that high HTT was a no-no. Now I really need a BE.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 23, 2010)

drop the HTT multi DOWN and you should be able to go higher yea HTT overclocking gives no performance gain and actually holds you back from higher clocks its best to keep the HTT close to its stock speed much like back in the old days of the athlon x2 where u kept the HTT below the 1000mhz link to keep maximum stability the newer cpus sure u can speed up the HTT but why?? when theres no benefit


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 23, 2010)

Do the WinRAR benchmarks count in here ? I got something to post & hope that's how you bench it - once the bald upper figure pops up that's to be the score. Here it is :









Soon as i get TRUE (next Monday) i'll post bunch of benchmark screens with 3.9 & (hopefully) 4.0GHz.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> drop the HTT multi DOWN and you should be able to go higher yea HTT overclocking gives no performance gain and actually holds you back from higher clocks its best to keep the HTT close to its stock speed much like back in the old days of the athlon x2 where u kept the HTT below the 1000mhz link to keep maximum stability the newer cpus sure u can speed up the HTT but why?? when theres no benefit



Athlon x2? Go back further man. Back when you still used jumpers on the board to overclock, that was my last AMD. 

I think part of my problem is that the 4th core, when I unlock the last 2mb of L3, is not very stable when the clocks get pushed. I'll knock that HTT down and see what she does. Thanks.

BTW, I'm sure I've missed it in the thread (though can't really find it condensed) but can anyone tell me some safe volts for things? Through all the P2 guides, I can't find much mention other than cpu volts. I know cpu-nb is like 1.4...? What about NB, SB, and HT Link? I'm talking 24/7 air kind of volts.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2010)

Well its official.... I got my new Sapphire 5970 oc'd edition installed into my tight Nzxt Hush case... I will take some photos tomorrow when I get my hands on a good camera.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Well its official.... I got my new Sapphire 5970 oc'd edition installed into my tight Nzxt Hush case... I will take some photos tomorrow when I get my hands on a good camera.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100225/5970.jpg



Can't wait for the pics and for some damn 3dmark runs


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can't wait for the pics and for some damn 3dmark runs


Going to run mark06 in 2min with the cpu stock 3.4GHz and stock gpu settings than 4+GHz and lol well you know David


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2010)

god i want a C3 chip


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> god i want a C3 chip


Then go get one CD lol

You loose your inside connection or what?


This 5970 is by far the best gpu I have ever owned..... All I must say is ATI has some serious work to do on their Drivers to get thes X2 cards performing the way they should.

My cpu @ stock 3.4GHz settings get's dropped to it's knees with this monster running benches. it wants... NEED'S cpu Horse Power!!!!

mark06 gave roughly 20??? points...
vantage about 17-18+?? marks,,,,, ( was on the phone and lost train of thought lol) sry
Heaven DX11 was sick imo compared to my twin 4890's running in DX10 mode.

5970 DX11
fps 80.8
score 2035
and the rest on Default

Sooo anyone have some input on how this thing is running?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Then go get one CD lol
> 
> You loose your inside connection or what?


haven't talked to them since before i left for BMT in july


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Then go get one CD lol
> 
> You loose your inside connection or what?
> 
> ...


Just like the 295's these are newer cards that won't perform as good as you expect them to in 3dmark 06.  295's perform great, but not as great as you'd expect them too, however they shine in 3DMark Vantage.  You only have about a 2k drop from 06 to vantage.  Let it rip in vantage bro, that's where I believe that card rocks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 26, 2010)

FI it started with the 4870X2, they discovered a certain flaw with Windows and MS fixed the flaw and that helped with performance boost. Probably the same thing with the 5970s. TBH if i could id build a 2 Way Opty with Crossfired 5870s, with 8 gigs ram for each CPU.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just like the 295's these are newer cards that won't perform as good as you expect them to in 3dmark 06.  295's perform great, but not as great as you'd expect them too, however they shine in 3DMark Vantage.  You only have about a 2k drop from 06 to vantage.  Let it rip in vantage bro, that's where I believe that card rocks


Here's a Vantage run, I don't think this is very good for a 5970. Is it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

hmmm, I think it should be better.  Have you tried using AMD FUsion?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmmm, I think it should be better.  Have you tried using AMD FUsion?


Na I never liked it.

I think I need to do  a fresh CCC install...
I show sick RE5 benchmarks with the graph showing almost 100% gpu utilizing on both cores running the actual game play mark


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Na I never liked it.
> 
> I think I need to do  a fresh CCC install...
> I show sick RE5 benchmarks with the graph showing almost 100% gpu utilizing on both cores running the actual game play mark



Give that a shot and let's see.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Give that a shot and let's see.


K did a re-install but it did go up in score its not what I expect!

any Idea's?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 26, 2010)

less cruft at the time you ran it. I wonder what is in store for Win 7 SP1


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> K did a re-install but it did go up in score its not what I expect!
> 
> any Idea's?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100226/better.jpg



Your cpu does not have enough power for 06 at those clocks. Ignore 06's numbers, it's too cpu bound, and therefore irrelevant.

Vantage is a little better for testing changes, although not perfect. What's your new Vantage score?


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> K did a re-install but it did go up in score its not what I expect!
> 
> any Idea's?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100226/better.jpg



Don't even waste your time with 06. Your score is spot-on though.

Vantage for me:


erocker|2x Diamond HD5850|925/1250|20379|Phenom II X4 965@4.013Ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2010)

Vantage score, but i forgot to clock the 2nd part of the gpu CCC clock the same till now, these aes the results.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2010)

That looks like the same run to me. Post the wrong img?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That looks like the same run to me. Post the wrong img?


Nope one is mark06 and the other is Vantage..... I think the gpu has failed, It's not the results I expected..... I think a trade is due sense the local shop has one more Identical gpu F/S
I have one year through the local shop and the 2nd year through the manufacture... you think it's driver issues or a bummed gpu?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nope one is mark06 and the other is Vantage..... I think the gpu has failed, It's not the results I expected..... I think a trade is due sense the local shop has one more Identical gpu F/S
> I have one year through the local shop and the 2nd year through the manufacture... you think it's driver issues or a bummed gpu?



No, in post 9090, you posted that Vantage run, and that was before you posted that you redid your CCC.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No, in post 9090, you posted that Vantage run, and that was before you posted that you redid your CCC.


Sorry here's a new run...... you tell me ,gpu problem or what?







plus Sapphire overvolting wont even run wth?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2010)

The Phenom is holding you back quite a bit score wise, probably not much fps wise tho.

Computertechy got 18,112 with his 5970 on a Phenom II at 3.8Ghz at 700Mhz gpu in the Vantage thread, so your score isn't too far off. Killing all unneeded processes for your bench runs would probably go a good way to raising your score.

As for voltage changing, have you tried MSI afterburner?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> The Phenom is holding you back quite a bit score wise, probably not much fps wise tho.
> 
> Computertechy got 18,112 with his 5970 on a Phenom II at 3.8Ghz at 700Mhz gpu in the Vantage thread, so your score isn't too far off. Killing all unneeded processes for your bench runs would probably go a good way to raising your score.
> 
> As for voltage changing, have you tried MSI afterburner?



I did on the890's and it lowered my score,,, I really think it's a bum gpu.... Im going to bed and @ am going to extange it for another gpu.... I betcha the score goes wayyyyy up....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I did on the890's and it lowered my score,,, I really think it's a bum gpu.... Im going to bed and @ am going to extange it for another gpu.... I betcha the score goes wayyyyy up....



If you are able to exchange it do it, but it might not be the GPU.  When it comes to benching those scores you see that are higher than yours are probably peeps with i7's at 4.4-4.6 GHz.  i7's shine in benchmarks bro, im telling you its a good 4-6k difference just by putting that card in a i7 rig.  I bet you that in games that card rocks though


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you are able to exchange it do it, but it might not be the GPU.  When it comes to benching those scores you see that are higher than yours are probably peeps with i7's at 4.4-4.6 GHz.  i7's shine in benchmarks bro, im telling you its a good 4-6k difference just by putting that card in a i7 rig.  I bet you that in games that card rocks though


Im not sure bro, I think even in Heven benchmark in DX11 mode it should run better (smoother)
Plus msi after burner and the Sapphire overvolt program dont work.... msi dont even show a slider to up the volts and the Hemlock program just fails to even start


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 26, 2010)

yea RMA that card man if it aint working as it should then get a new one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Im not sure bro, I think even in Heven benchmark in DX11 mode it should run better (smoother)
> Plus msi after burner and the Sapphire overvolt program dont work.... msi dont even show a slider to up the volts and the Hemlock program just fails to even start



Just exchange it then, those programs I suppose should work heh with that card heh?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just exchange it then, those programs I suppose should work heh with that card heh?


I exchanged it and same thing.... I found out that it's just the imature drivers.

I ended up getting MSIAfterburn to work and im just off 24k for mark06 scoring...I tell ya a slight gpu voltage bump works miracles


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I exchanged it and same thing.... I found out that it's just the imature drivers.
> 
> I ended up getting MSIAfterburn to work and im just off 24k for mark06 scoring...I tell ya a slight gpu voltage bump works miracles



Give it some time to mature, you'll see what that puppy can do


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Give it some time to mature, you'll see what that puppy can do


check this shit out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

sweet


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> sweet



I just upped the gpu's voltage a tick or two and also the core and mem clock, let's see what she does now.... Im hoping for 20K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

GL


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> GL


Thanks man! hey what would be a good safe voltage to hit the gpu cores with?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks man! hey what would be a good safe voltage to hit the gpu cores with?



I've never messed with voltages on the card except for the GX2 bro, I wouldn't know


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2010)

24K+ on mark06 






This makes me happy heheheheh


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 27, 2010)

Make sure you don't have AF, AA, adaptive AA, etc set in CCC since it will get applied in Vantage and 06 and bring the score down.

Do Vantage and quit running 06. Need some 20k+ scores now!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2010)

Here you go David, a few pix I took last night.
Sorry about the last 3 pix, they were to high to upload to tpu so I needed to do print screen but it still looks good imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Here you go David, a few pix I took last night.
> Sorry about the last 3 pix, they were to high to upload to tpu so I needed to do print screen but it still looks good imo
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100227/DSCN0481097.jpg
> 
> ...



arent you afraid to get those tubes cut at the case holes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> arent you afraid to get those tubes cut at the case holes



He's had them like that for as long as I can remember


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> arent you afraid to get those tubes cut at the case holes


Umm No! it's not like it vibrates and moves every day lol... This case is basic as basic goes.... I made my holes for the tubing to keep the rad outta the case. Next your going to say is.... HTF did you fit that monster gpu in a Nzxt hush mid tower case? hehe I removed the most outer left support HD cage wall and have the HD's sitting separated on top the dvd burner.

I hit 20940 Vantage and soon as I opened the TPU GPU-Z program the rig just froze! (did that last night all night every time id open up the program) (note to the Wizzard....Please fix when you can ) so Im going to run the same Bench and use MSI afterburner to show the clocks and volts and temps for this 5970.... god I'm really starting to love this card.... I'm using the CCC 10.3 preview beta drivers and some of the bugs have been worked out... not all, but its way better than the 10.2 cat's ....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Umm No! it's not like it vibrates and moves every day lol... This case is basic as basic goes.... I made my holes for the tubing to keep the rad outta the case. Next your going to say is.... HTF did you fit that monster gpu in a Nzxt hush mid tower case? hehe I removed the most outer left support HD cage wall and have the HD's sitting separated on top the dvd burner.
> 
> I hit 20940 Vantage and soon as I opened the TPU GPU-Z program the rig just froze! (did that last night all night every time id open up the program) (note to the Wizzard....Please fix when you can ) so Im going to run the same Bench and use MSI afterburner to show the clocks and volts and temps for this 5970.... god I'm really starting to love this card.... I'm using the CCC 10.3 preview beta drivers and some of the bugs have been worked out... not all, but its way better than the 10.2 cat's ....



So things are looking better by the day then heh?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So things are looking better by the day then heh?


Yes David they are, BIG TIME!!!! just need ATI to get there shit together and give us owners drivers that work as they should.

One other thing is I need to get two more sticks of ram since I've noticed after installing this gpu the ram usage is a couple hundred MHz higher than normal.... I believe that CD told me B4 that mixing (adding) more ram to what I was running B4 will be better for clocking and such....He was right big time!

I think also sense I have the room till the Obsidian case arrives I'm going to buy the 2nd 5970 and X-Fire the bitches!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

haha okay then

i know nothing about watercooling, i just know that raw holes in metal can cut the weirdest things


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha okay then
> 
> i know nothing about watercooling, i just know that raw holes in metal can cut the weirdest things


I used a stepping drill bit and on the last cut the hole was smooth.... not jagged by any means that could cut ya....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Yes David they are, BIG TIME!!!! just need ATI to get there shit together and give us owners drivers that work as they should.
> 
> One other thing is I need to get two more sticks of ram since I've noticed after installing this gpu the ram usage is a couple hundred MHz higher than normal.... I believe that CD told me B4 that mixing (adding) more ram to what I was running B4 will be better for clocking and such....He was right big time!
> 
> I think also sense I have the room till the Obsidian case arrives I'm going to buy the 2nd 5970 and X-Fire the bitches!!!!



you got an obsidian?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

cool man  

go fetch the second 5970 and punish them BIGTIME



Chicken Patty said:


> you got an obsidian?




ROFL, a bit envyous baaah, me too, want that case sooooo badly


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> you got an obsidian?


on order, not in hand yet David..... Im just taking one thing at a time.

I paid 300 cash and put up my XXX 4970 on trade for this gpu.... The store sticker price was $799.99.... so 125 for the xxx gpu and 300 cash leaves $467 dollars remaining... I also have on order 2x2GB sticks of the OCZ plat's to move me into the 8GB club and running 1600+mhz.... the next and last thing on order is the Obsidian to house all the greatness God (AMD-ATI) provided to me.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2010)

Check this out!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> on order, not in hand yet David..... Im just taking one thing at a time.
> 
> I paid 300 cash and put up my XXX 4970 on trade for this gpu.... The store sticker price was $799.99.... so 125 for the xxx gpu and 300 cash leaves $467 dollars remaining... I also have on order 2x2GB sticks of the OCZ plat's to move me into the 8GB club and running 1600+mhz.... the next and last thing on order is the Obsidian to house all the greatness God (AMD-ATI) provided to me.



I get you bro, I know what you mean.  I actually moved my setup to a Danger Den Torture Rack.  


fullinfusion said:


> Check this out!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100227/works.jpg



Great run, almost 21k


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I get you bro, I know what you mean.  I actually moved my setup to a Danger Den Torture Rack.
> 
> 
> Great run, almost 21k


Hehe better yet!!!! Look


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

Woohooooo,   higher CPU clock right?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Woohooooo,   higher CPU clock right?


Yup just a tad higher but been playing with the gpu clocks a bit also and this is the 10.3 driver


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Yup just a tad higher but been playing with the gpu clocks a bit also and this is the 10.3 driver



3dmark seems to like CPU clock a lot, especially 06.


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 3dmark seems to like CPU clock a lot, especially 06.



and vantage too.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

well both programs like intel/nvidia more than AMD/ATI, thats my experience


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> and vantage too.


That's why I said 3dMark 



(FIH) The Don said:


> well both programs like Intel/nvidia more than AMD/ATI, that's my experience



Especially when Nvidia starts releasing those hack drivers and stuff.  They still can't even lead in the BOT.  These category below is the ONLY category in 3dmark that they can make it into the top 20, and actually lead.  for 3dmark 2003,2005,2006 and vantage the top 20 is all 5870's.  God knows how much further down the list goes before you see an nvidia. Then the fan boys still rant about nvidia.  Also to think ATI's most powerful card is not even performing on par with 5870's yet.  Wait till those beasts mature, maybe ATI is just letting nvidia get excited with fermi, and by the time they release it ATI slaps them in the face with a driver release that lets the 5970's kick some fermi ass all day long, 24/7.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

haha yeah i was just lookin at the same page 10min ago

and now that it seems like the new cards wont be more than 5%better than the ATI cards then Nvidia is gonna get kicked its ass BIGTIME


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha yeah i was just lookin at the same page 10min ago
> 
> and now that it seems like the new cards wont be more than 5%better than the ATI cards then Nvidia is gonna get kicked its ass BIGTIME



The 5970's are not even near their full potential, they got a lot to go with driver updates.  you know how ATI is, they wait and then release a killer update with like 1304349% improvement and then it's GAME OVER.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

ROFL the unofficial DEATHPUNCH


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ROFL the unofficial DEATHPUNCH



take Brad for instance (fullinfusion).  He went from 10.2 to 10.3 CAT and he saw a few thousands more in vantage.  The car was much more stable, programs that didn't work worked.  You get what I'm saying.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah i get it hahaXD but i think its okay, then you have a card to be happy over for a long time when its like that


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 28, 2010)

agreed i went from 9.12 hotfix to 10.3 didnt see much difference in most games but the 25% improvement in Dirt2 was huge for me haha i loved it  altho my cpu is still holding me back im still cpu limited in alot of situations

i know the 5850s open up a bit more after the 3.6ghz mark on amd cpus and i just cant reach it since my cpu mobo and ram hate each other hoping i can get a 965 c3 so i can hit 3.7-8 so i can get a nice bump on these 5850s

as crysis and warhead i average like 40-50 at high / gamer  and at enthusiast / very high i get like 38-46 depending on game i know higher cpu clock with a 5850 bios swap would let me hit the magicaly 60fps mark


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> agreed i went from 9.12 hotfix to 10.3 didnt see much difference in most games but the 25% improvement in Dirt2 was huge for me haha i loved it  altho my cpu is still holding me back im still cpu limited in alot of situations
> 
> i know the 5850s open up a bit more after the 3.6ghz mark on amd cpus and i just cant reach it since my cpu mobo and ram hate each other hoping i can get a 965 c3 so i can hit 3.7-8 so i can get a nice bump on these 5850s
> 
> as crysis and warhead i average like 40-50 at high / gamer  and at enthusiast / very high i get like 38-46 depending on game i know higher cpu clock with a 5850 bios swap would let me hit the magicaly 60fps mark


That's with 5850's in c/f right?  I get about 25-26 FPS with my single 5770, still very playable though


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 28, 2010)

yea but uh wolf gets like 70 fps average at 1900x1200 2xAA gamer settings in warhead with a 5870 + 5850 on an i7 granted hes at 4.2 but thats nearly DBL what i get  altho hes heavily overclocked its why i say if i could get a 965 C3 i could probably get 200-400mhz i need on stock volts and if someone can help me flash these 5850s to there asus bios i can easily overclock and get much better performance.

hell DX10 in orignial crysis is FASTER for me then DX9 roflol by about 2 fps at high settings in an apple to apple comparison 2xAA 1900x1200 high settings its like 44 vs 46 average in favor of DX10


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea but uh wolf gets like 70 fps average at 1900x1200 2xAA gamer settings in warhead with a 5870 + 5850 on an i7 granted hes at 4.2 but thats nearly DBL what i get  altho hes heavily overclocked its why i say if i could get a 965 C3 i could probably get 200-400mhz i need on stock volts and if someone can help me flash these 5850s to there asus bios i can easily overclock and get much better performance.
> 
> hell DX10 in orignial crysis is FASTER for me then DX9 roflol by about 2 fps at high settings in an apple to apple comparison 2xAA 1900x1200 high settings its like 44 vs 46 average in favor of DX10



yeah of course.  A C3 at least at 3.8 GHz will give you a significant increase in performance.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 28, 2010)

yea it would cause im stuck at 3.4 with a NB at 1800mhz so you know as well as i do my cards are STARVED for cpu power evidence? Crysis in crossfire only uses 65% of both gpus that means 35% is setting idle because my cpu cant feed them and yes thats 1900x1200 and the cards want MOOOOAAARRRRR!!!! but there not getting it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea it would cause im stuck at 3.4 with a NB at 1800mhz so you know as well as i do my cards are STARVED for cpu power evidence? Crysis in crossfire only uses 65% of both gpus that means 35% is setting idle because my cpu cant feed them and yes thats 1900x1200 and the cards want MOOOOAAARRRRR!!!! but there not getting it



I agree.  You got those cards on a serious diet my friend. :shadedshu


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 28, 2010)

lol well its also well known i7 scales with multi gpus better but its still minimum that means the most and if i cant feed those gpus well the all fps readings take a dive im literally only seeing a 7-10 fps improvement from crossfire because well 1 gpu at 100% vs crossfire gpus at 65% means 30% improvement but i know with a better cpu i can see upwards of  55-65% increase ie  85% on each gpu alone could add up to 10-15fps taking me from 45 to the magical 60 arg damn it i want a 790fx a 965 and DDR3 this 940 ddr2 790gx just aint cutting it im way to gpu heavy the 4870x2 was well balanced with this rig but adding about 65-75% more gpu power lol i guess i jumped the gun should have used the full refund to grab a single 5850 a 955 and a ame 790gx with DDR3 ah well live and learn i suppose

just goes to show if you build a rig and you plan to upgrade it that you should make sure that your upgrades will be well thought out and well balanced


----------



## red phenom1 (Mar 1, 2010)

When did 10.3 come out I need to update.


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 1, 2010)

Bought one of 2 120mm fans for TRUE, tell me if the specs good enough for cooling this HS (2000RPM, 90 CFM, 19dBa, CoolerMaster). Pic :


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Bought one of 2 120mm fans for TRUE, tell me if the specs good enough for cooling this HSF (2000RPM, 90 CFM, 19dBa, CoolerMaster). Pic :



specs are lied ;-). there is no real 90cfm fan out there, that has only 19 dba. either its louder, or its weaker. it are nice fans, not that it should mean that, i just mean, you need to test several fans, with several different bearings and brand, to be sure what fits you the best


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 1, 2010)

true there not 90 cfm more like 50-65 if ur lucky but they are quiet and they do cool well i have 7 of the red version in my case and gave one away to a fellow TPU member awhile back


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 1, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Bought one of 2 120mm fans for TRUE, tell me if the specs good enough for cooling this HS (2000RPM, 90 CFM, 19dBa, CoolerMaster). Pic :


that fan is garbage mate, I own 2 of them and they are loud as hell + dont flow worth crap compared to the Antec 120mm tri cool fans with the 3 speed fan controller included and they flow more air than the one you listed and are real quiet even at high setting.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

i can only tell you, to buy enermax fans. really, the magnetic bearing, and the batwing technology has its advantages


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 1, 2010)

well id have to disagree fullinfusion since i own 7 of them in my haf932 and there silent and ive no issues with them in the least probably not ideal for a cpu cooler but then again using a rubber band to put one on my dark knight did drop my temps another 3'C all i can say is i have the red led fans and there quiet my PSU and CPU fan make more noise then the 7 cooler master fans


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

Static pressure is one thing to keep in mind.  Ask kei.

Tri cools are awesome fans, and th buil in fan controller is just awesome.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Static pressure is one thing to keep in mind.  Ask kei.
> 
> Tri cools are awesome fans, and th buil in fan controller is just awesome.



*cough*
1400mmhg for the magmas, 700mmhg for normal fans. even if the truth is somewhere on the way, that would be much better
im not a fanboi, these things simply do wonders!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

hAve no experience with them, but maybi should try them in the future


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hAve no experience with them, but maybi should try them in the future



the only fans that i know, that have removable blades, which is VERY comfortable,in my opinion, on rads,and in common!
they combine every good aspect, besides ruggedness. they dont like sudden shock, but otherwise, theyre very "gunking" free. you can even smear the shaft, to ensure perfect condition everytime. this bearing wont break from itself, if you handle it good
one of them pushes as much thru my 5cm thick rad, like my 140mm PSU fan, on 12v. i find that respectable!

EDIT: have i ever mentioned, that till today, no ordinary 120mm fan, bet the Magmas as rad fans? i tested like 5 brands or so...

these things hide in certain PSU´s also ;-)


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 1, 2010)

Just viewed the topic about this fan in CM forum, it's so brand new it's not even listed in the link that was in the forum. F*** !!!! On the other hand it is discussed in the thread that it is really 90 CFM fan+the guy said CM got rid of speed limitation for this fan. It shares some specs of the fans in Monsoon (don't have a slight idea of what the f*** is it) & Vigor HSF's like 2000 RPM, 19dBa, 3-to-4 pin adapter etc..., but it actually is 90 CFM. Well, there's only one way to find out if it is all true, but i hope the specs don't lie like you mentioned Wafer. BTW : the blades can be removed easily from it too. And as for Enermax - forgive me if i break your heart Wafer : FORGET BOUT IT !!!! Magmas are nowhere near me even though i tried & asked the people @ any PC store in my area. Poor friars (israeli PC stores dudes), what can i say.  Thanx to all for input, as usual.

P.S. Almost forgot : the fan is of new CM's R4 series. Or so CM says.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Just viewed the topic about this fan in CM forum, it's so brand new it's not even listed in the link that was in the forum. F*** !!!! On the other hand it is discussed in the thread that it is really 90 CFM fan+the guy said CM got rid of speed limitation for this fan. It shares some specs of the fans in Monsoon (don't have a slight idea of what the f*** is it) & Vigor HSF's like 2000 RPM, 19dBa, 3-to-4 pin adapter etc..., but it actually is 90 CFM. Well, there's only one way to find out if it is all true, but i hope the specs don't lie like you mentioned Wafer. BTW : the blades can be removed easily from it too. And as for Enermax - forgive me if i break your heart Wafer : FORGET BOUT IT !!!! Magmas are nowhere near me even though i tried & asked the people @ any PC store in my area. Poor friars, what can i say.  Thanx to all for input, as usual.
> 
> P.S. Almost forgot : the fan is of new CM's R4 series. Or so CM says.



i had to order them too, but they surely are worth their price. its your decision
but you will save quite some money, if you buy fans for half the price
But believe me, there will never be a fan, that can eliminate the noise of rushing air. no matter how quiet the bearing is ;-)


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 1, 2010)

^Sleeve bearing. And yeah, true - 19dBAx2=close to rape the ear.  jk Bout the "surely worth their price" - i *bet* they are, but a) no time (or nerve cells) for me with other [financial] plans i got & b) i will brake myself if i'll order them, you bet. Still, thanx for input, Brad (or is it ? lately me & memory have each one his/its own plans ) & thanx for suggestions. Half price ? I'm really bad @ bargain & i don't buy @ black market (consider the later as either joke or real thing, i don't mind).


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

xanlord said:


> ^Sleeve bearing. And yeah, true - 19dBAx2=close to rape the ear.  jk Bout the "surely worth their price" - i *bet* they are, but a) no time for me with other [financial] plans i got & b) i will brake myself if i'll order them, you bet. Still, thanx for input, Brad (or is it ? lately me & memory have each one his/its own plans ) & thanx for suggestions. Half price ? I'm really bad @ bargain & i don't buy @ black market (consider the later as either joke or real thing, i don't mind).



sleeve bearings are the most simple form of bearings, they run good in the beginning, but after a time, start to hang and to screech, when theyre not of good quality. hydro and magnet bearings are a little more rugged,regarding normal use.
no not Brad, my name is Bendix. i just meant, that the magma are as double expensive as some lower end fans


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 2, 2010)

Specs (full list) :

Fan size : 120x120x25mm
Type : LED
Speed : 2000RPM
Airflow : 90CFM
Air pressure : 3,04mmH2O
Noise : 19dB-A
Bearing : long life sleeve ? (that sound as either f*** up or something tricky, i agree)
Life : 50,000h
Voltage : 12VDC
Current : 0.35A +- 10%
Input : 4.2W +- 10%
Weight : 116g
Connector : 3pin (with 3 to 4 pin adapter)
LED : 4 Blue LED

Tell me what you think of the specs.



> i just meant, that the magma are as double expensive as some lower end fans



Thanx alot, that's a great assassination plan you made.  Not. BTW : the only Enermax 120mm fans i saw (& they cost the same as almost all fans in Israel, which is 70-75 shekels or ~20 buck$ w/all taxes) are Twister Cluster (120/92/80mm variants). Share the same blade design & other specs as Magmas. 12cm speed is not impressive (1200RPM).


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Specs (full list) :
> 
> Fan size : 120x120x25mm
> Type : LED
> ...



specs are much too high... i wont believe these fans have 2000rpm, more like 2500-3000,to reach that.19dba are impossible,even at 2000 rpm, its simply too loud

the cluster are perfect silent fans, but not that,what you search for.
best would be,i believe to get you some delta fans, and to control them over a nice fancontroller from rhoebus or sunbeam, until they fit your personal taste

these specs shouldnt be fake:
Delta Fans


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 2, 2010)

Loud, Loud, LOUD ffs !!!!!! The one that impressed me most is 8000RPM, 102CFM. But 65dBa is a ear killer !!!!! Imagine 2 of those on TRUE.  And yeah, i know Deltas & UltraHigh speed NMB-MATs (Panaflos).


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Loud, Loud, LOUD ffs !!!!!! The one that impressed me most is 8000RPM, 102CFM. But 65dBa is a ear killer !!!!! Imagine 2 of those on TRUE.  And yeah, i know Deltas & UltraHigh speed NMB-MATs (Panaflos).



i would be interested in the 220cfm fans, with only 3500rpm and under 60 dBA... on a decent fan controller, these things will shine like pure,polished gold


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 2, 2010)

2000RPM, 50-60CFM, 19dBa will serve me well. Two of those will even be more impressive. Thanx for suggestion, nevertheless. I'll rebate the one i have right now for something different. Give me 1 week - i'll have to say something interesting. 

P.S. Have Zalman's ZM-MFC3 fan controller.


----------



## Hunt3r (Mar 2, 2010)

hey my brothers look this..very very beautiful
http://http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/17878/1/


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

xanlord said:


> 2000RPM, 50-60CFM, 19dBa will serve me well. Two of those will even be more impressive. Thanx for suggestion, nevertheless. I'll rebate the one i have right now for something different. Give me 1 week - i'll have to say something interesting.
> 
> P.S. Have Zalman's ZM-MFC3 fan controller.



im waiting!

the controller is nice, but it wont be able to push the fans to their max. otherwise, i suppose its fine. as long, as the fan dont starts to squeel, when hitting certain voltages, that are above 7v, it should be ok for all fans my crappy revoltec fan controller does that!
squeeling fans,if i go lower then 75% max, if fans above 1500 rpm are used

EDIT: 5k series dont interest me too much,anymore... i wait for the 6k series


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 2, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> hey my brothers look this..very very beautiful
> http://http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/17878/1/




I don't know why & what this article is all about BUT : "Ooops!!!!! This link appears to......." Need the continue ?  Tell me what this Fudzilla link was all about, brother. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> im waiting!




Nothing spectacular bout fans, trust me, but i want to experiment. I'll tell you my impatient friend how things will fair out, just wait. 

*EDIT*

Bout that CM fan - it's from SickelFlow series. Although the page says it's 69.69CFM, the thread @ CM forums says it's still 90CFM. I beleive in 69.69CFM more. Link : http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?category_id=3554&product_id=4375


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok, I think I'm starting to get the hang of this. This Gigabyte board is a lot better than the MSI 770-C45. While the MSI has finer voltage adjustments, at least the Gigabyte can hold the voltage. On the MSI vcore was swinging all over the place. I took my stable voltages from the MSI to the Gigabyte and easily did 250x12.5 for core with the extra L3 cache that I thought was giving me problems.

So, I upped the cpu-nb speed one multi and did this.





Anyone know if I labeled those three temperatures right for the 790XT-UD4P? I see JRracing mentioned that they were case, vrm, and nb but didn't know if they were the same for the 790XT as they are on the 790FX.

Well, off to push 260x12.5 to see if it will take the same voltages. For that above I've got what AOD shows for volts with these modifiers:

+.075v CPU-NB VID
+.075v CPU VID


----------



## jeepdriver (Mar 3, 2010)

PII TWKR on Ebay, 1bid- $300http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/EbayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150419387482


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is my load temps now with the H50 mounted on a Danger Den Torture Rack.  39ºc at the moment.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2010)

jeepdriver said:


> PII TWKR on Ebay, 1bid- $300http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/EbayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150419387482


I think the guy on e-bay got the TWKR review confused. What does he mean more leakage means higher OC's? It sounds like more leakage means hotter running which means you need really good cooling or your OC'ing results will stink. Am I correct?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

Super XP said:


> I think the guy on e-bay got the TWKR review confused. What does he mean more leakage means higher OC's? It sounds like more leakage means hotter running which means you need really good cooling or your OC'ing results will stink. Am I correct?



these things are made for LN2,Phase and He2

in this case, its a "useful" leakage, meaning, these things can take massive overvolting,during benchsessions


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 6, 2010)

i need to get in touch with JJ soon. with DTV dragon and wolf helping me with my 5850s i really want to revisit the idea of figuring out if i can get this processor stable past 3400mhz on this mobo and ram  *granted i know all 3 hate each others  but should still be settings to give me the stability i couldnt find before


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i need to get in touch with JJ soon. with DTV dragon and wolf helping me with my 5850s i really want to revisit the idea of figuring out if i can get this processor stable past 3400mhz on this mobo and ram  *granted i know all 3 hate each others  but should still be settings to give me the stability i couldnt find before



have you tried to use ACC?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2010)

Super XP said:


> I think the guy on e-bay got the TWKR review confused. What does he mean more leakage means higher OC's? It sounds like more leakage means hotter running which means you need really good cooling or your OC'ing results will stink. Am I correct?



more leakage means you can run higher volts which means you can clock higher


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 7, 2010)

tried ACC all settings velvet i can pass linx prime etc all day but windows will give the PnP error no matter what i do the cpu ram and mobo are just not friendly with each other lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> tried ACC all settings velvet i can pass linx prime etc all day but windows will give the PnP error no matter what i do the cpu ram and mobo are just not friendly with each other lol



ah damn... im sorry for you, that you are that mistreated by your system


----------



## nt300 (Mar 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i need to get in touch with JJ soon. with DTV dragon and wolf helping me with my 5850s i really want to revisit the idea of figuring out if i can get this processor stable past 3400mhz on this mobo and ram  *granted i know all 3 hate each others  but should still be settings to give me the stability i couldnt find before


You should be able to hit 3600MHz to 3700MHz with ease with the cpu you have. The 940's do require a good bump in volts, maybe around 1.45v.
You might need to update your bios.

*GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-UD4H + Phenom II x4 940 
Forum Overclocking : AMD - GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-UD4H + Phenom II x4 940 *
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/252119-29-gigabyte-ma790gp-ud4h-phenom

*GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-UD4H *
http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=3004

But your problem may be what Gigabyte has not been doing. They seem to lack proper bios support one reason why I don't buy Gigabyte motherboards. There latest bios is a BETA  Are they for real


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 7, 2010)

ive had my cpu pass LinX up to 4ghz just any 3d task caused Windows to throw a Plug N play error and it says it will shut down in 30 secs

but i can pass prime linx occt etc etc up to 3800 but soon as i load GTA IV or Crysis i get that error but Heavens bench and Dragon Age run flawlessly go figure i say my system just dosent like each other the parts at odds

literally ANYTHING past 3400mhz 2000mhz nb will not allow me to run most games


----------



## nt300 (Mar 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ive had my cpu pass LinX up to 4ghz just any 3d task caused Windows to throw a Plug N play error and it says it will shut down in 30 secs
> 
> but i can pass prime linx occt etc etc up to 3800 but soon as i load GTA IV or Crysis i get that error but Heavens bench and Dragon Age run flawlessly go figure i say my system just dosent like each other the parts at odds
> 
> literally ANYTHING past 3400mhz 2000mhz nb will not allow me to run most games


not sure about GTA IV but Crysis sucks the life out of your pc little by little until its un-usable so be carefull or you'l lose out


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok guys I am back. 

Whenever I bump my multi up to obtain 3.6Ghz I can't OCCT small set it as it gives me a random restart, no BSOD. See specs as to where I am at currently. Any insight?


----------



## mime_fx (Mar 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is my load temps now with the H50 mounted on a Danger Den Torture Rack.  39ºc at the moment.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/Capture022.jpg




what temperature is the Truth?
CPU or CPU#1\Core#1,2,3,4
i use H50.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

mime_fx said:


> what temperature is the Truth?
> CPU or CPU#1\Core#1,2,3,4
> i use H50.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100307/mime_fx.jpg



THe cores.  36ºc on the CPU is only the ambient around it I think.  The cores are actually a little hotter which is what you actually want to look at.


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 7, 2010)

Wafer, the experiment is close by & if you wanna know, i was only joking : i wanna see if the 3.9GHz is reachable with the setup i'll have - TRUE+2 of those CM fans, no offence k ?  Once i'll reach this 3.9GHz clock i'll try to sell those 2 CM SickelFlows & get something better, atmost pair of Magmas or Scythe's GentleTyphoons. The later are great for cooling down the TRUE, as some PC store worker implied to me. Hope to reach 4.0GHz with that setup.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2010)

cdawall said:


> more leakage means you can run higher volts which means you can clock higher



Drawback to High Leakage, More susceptible to destroying itself


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 8, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Wafer, the experiment is close by & if you wanna know, i was only joking : i wanna see if the 3.9GHz is reachable with the setup i'll have - TRUE+2 of those CM fans, no offence k ?  Once i'll reach this 3.9GHz clock i'll try to sell those 2 CM SickelFlows & get something better, atmost pair of Magmas or Scythe's GentleTyphoons. The later are great for cooling down the TRUE, as some PC store worker implied to me. Hope to reach 4.0GHz with that setup.


we´ll see! mr. uzi gal, im interested! but dont forget to pull your nb up at least to 2400 mhz, otherwise it would be without real use
makes things more difficult, due to heat output




eidairaman1 said:


> Drawback to High Leakage, More susceptible to destroying itself


LN2 benching destroys things... thats the way it goes
the most important, is to get a few really great benchsession out of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> we´ll see! mr. uzi gal, im interested! but dont forget to pull your nb up at least to 2400 mhz, otherwise it would be without real use
> makes things more difficult, due to heat output
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen people bench a CPU under LN2, then put it back on air and it works fine.  However, I don't think that's a great idea.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2010)

I just wonder when AMD is going to get off their laurels and Start Dominating Intel in IPC/ power useage. I mean their graphics division is whooping Nvidia now and Intel was forced to not release Larrabee.

Parts AMD did well in

Athlon XP (Up until P4 HypThr at 3.4-3.73GHz)
Athlon 64/X2 (Up until Core 2 and Core i5/i7)

Back in those days AMD didnt need the clock speed to match or dominate Intel parts that were running at Clock those Clock speeds aka AMD at 2.2GHz matched Intel at 3.2GHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I just wonder when AMD is going to get off their laurels and Start Dominating Intel in IPC/ power useage. I mean their graphics division is whooping Nvidia now and Intel was forced to not release Larrabee.
> 
> Parts AMD did well in
> 
> ...



Well with all the crap Intel was doing, AMD just couldn't afford the extra R&D to release a CPU to whoop Intels arse.  That's why Intel is getting sued now.  AMD was forced to sell at less in order to compete.  Let me tell you though, they still make some kick ass CPU's


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> we´ll see! mr. uzi gal, im interested! but dont forget to pull your nb up at least to 2400 mhz, otherwise it would be without real use
> makes things more difficult, due to heat output




2400MHz ? You said 2000-2200MHz is the highest, above that no benefit. Ok then - 2 more days left til i place an order & get TRUE : by the end of this week i'll conduct something, deal. See you all in 3.9-4.0GHz wonderland people, lol.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 8, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ok guys I am back.
> 
> Whenever I bump my multi up to obtain 3.6Ghz I can't OCCT small set it as it gives me a random restart, no BSOD. See specs as to where I am at currently. Any insight?



vcore given that you only bumping cpu multi.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 8, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> vcore given that you only bumping cpu multi.



Already tried.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 8, 2010)

xanlord said:


> 2400MHz ? You said 2000-2200MHz is the highest, above that no benefit. Ok then - 2 more days left til i place an order & get TRUE : by the end of this week i'll conduct something, deal. See you all in 3.9-4.0GHz wonderland people, lol.



lol i havent said that, because its wrong 
NB speed is related to memory speed, if your mem is ass slow, then it surely would bring you no great benefits. but then, up from 2600,not 2400
and if you have fast ram, 2600+ will benefit you,clearly


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2010)

xanlord said:


> 2400MHz ? You said 2000-2200MHz is the highest, above that no benefit. Ok then - 2 more days left til i place an order & get TRUE : by the end of this week i'll conduct something, deal. See you all in 3.9-4.0GHz wonderland people, lol.



This is how it works.

You want the NB to be three times that of the RAM frequency. So for 1600Mhz RAM (800 x 800) You will want the NB to be at 2400Mhz (800 x 800 x 800)

1333Mhz RAM will need a 2000Mhz NB.

1800Mhz RAM will need a 2700Mhz NB.

etc...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> This is how it works.
> 
> You want the NB to be three times that of the RAM frequency. So for 1600Mhz RAM (800 x 800) You will want the NB to be at 2400Mhz (800 x 800 x 800)
> 
> ...



that also counts for lower timings


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 8, 2010)

2erocker & Wafer :

Unless the RAM is 1066MHz DDR2 (533x533x533)+heat issues not solved (case cooling not exstensive enough). Thanx to both of you nevertheless. BTW : The RAM is courtsey of OCZ, PC28500 Reaper HPC to be correct.

 Just wait 2 more days.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Already tried.



How many bumps?

I havn't tested small OCCT but it should only stress the cores and maybe some cache right? Might try a little cpu-nb too.

I'm finding that I'm liking this MA790XT-UD4P a lot better than the MSI 770-C45. Sure its a higher end board, but it does a lot better job being stable with voltages.

AMD OD shows right voltages but:
cpu: +.175
cpu-nb: +.125


----------



## nt300 (Mar 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well with all the crap Intel was doing, AMD just couldn't afford the extra R&D to release a CPU to whoop Intels arse.  That's why Intel is getting sued now.  AMD was forced to sell at less in order to compete.  Let me tell you though, they still make some kick ass CPU's


Yes its sad when Intel bribed DELL and many more companies to not carry AMD. Intel was caught giving deep discounts on Intel CPU's if you don't carry AMD.


----------



## mime_fx (Mar 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> This is how it works.
> 
> You want the NB to be three times that of the RAM frequency. So for 1600Mhz RAM (800 x 800) You will want the NB to be at 2400Mhz (800 x 800 x 800)
> 
> ...




what about DDR2?


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey CP or Jr, what's the best bios for the 790FXT-UD5P?

I looked in the bios and this one has F4 which I don't see listed at Gigabyte's site. I've got a P2 550 that is suppose to fully unlock to a 3.5Ghz on stock voltage. The F4 doesn't have the special ACC that my 790XT-UD4P had and I'm not sure which one to update to from Gigabyte's site.


----------



## nt300 (Mar 10, 2010)

mime_fx said:


> what about DDR2?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100309/mime_fx.jpg


Wow 1.18v for your CPU? how is that possible with that OC?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Bleh, I gotta revert to XP on this machine, Nvidia really fucked NF2 and NF3 users over by not providing an Optimized GART for windows 7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Hey CP or Jr, what's the best bios for the 790FXT-UD5P?
> 
> I looked in the bios and this one has F4 which I don't see listed at Gigabyte's site. I've got a P2 550 that is suppose to fully unlock to a 3.5Ghz on stock voltage. The F4 doesn't have the special ACC that my 790XT-UD4P had and I'm not sure which one to update to from Gigabyte's site.



I've only used one BIOS and it's the one released on 9/16/09.  JR was using a beat one I believe that was working out pretty good for him.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like F7 from their site. That's what I was going to go with but wanted to make sure just in case.


----------



## mime_fx (Mar 10, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Wow 1.18v for your CPU? how is that possible with that OC?



no! is cpu-z 1.53 bug .
my Vcore is 1.55v


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 10, 2010)

Got the f***er (TRUE) & guess what - the guys rushed & delivered me 1366 RT instead of Rev. A HSF.  Replace it tomorrow with Rev. A coz you know, LGA 1366 & AM2+ are 2 different sockets.  Once i get the replacement, i'll be sure to check for mirror finish & stuff+by the end of this month get another pair of fan clips (currently have only pair) & another 120mm CM's SickelFlow fan.

P.S. Wafer, by the time i'll get this month's salary (in April 10) - i get my hands on 2 Enermax Magmas (120mm version). You've being warned - i hope they good with TRUE. Also - by the end of this month i'll (hopefully) post 3.9GHz overclock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> How many bumps?
> 
> I havn't tested small OCCT but it should only stress the cores and maybe some cache right? Might try a little cpu-nb too.
> 
> ...



Puished up to 1.45v on both vcore and cpu->nb.


mastrdrver said:


> Hey CP or Jr, what's the best bios for the 790FXT-UD5P?
> 
> I looked in the bios and this one has F4 which I don't see listed at Gigabyte's site. I've got a P2 550 that is suppose to fully unlock to a 3.5Ghz on stock voltage. The F4 doesn't have the special ACC that my 790XT-UD4P had and I'm not sure which one to update to from Gigabyte's site.



If you are on air the best bios is F3K. On water, F5. If needing C3 support you will have to use the mediocre F7 bios til F8 gets released. F8 is still rather buggy but it will have core control options. For unlocking you will want to use the F5 bios.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 10, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Got the f***er (TRUE) & guess what - the guys rushed & delivered me 1366 RT instead of Rev. A HSF.  Replace it tomorrow with Rev. A coz you know, LGA 1366 & AM2+ are 2 different sockets.  Once i get the replacement, i'll be sure to check for mirror finish & stuff+by the end of this month get another pair of fan clips (currently have only pair) & another 120mm CM's SickelFlow fan.
> 
> P.S. Wafer, by the time i'll get this month's salary (in April 10) - i get my hands on 2 Enermax Magmas (120mm version). You've being warned - i hope they good with TRUE. Also - by the end of this month i'll (hopefully) post 3.9GHz overclock.



as said, we will see
maybe your chip is better than mine, who knows,eh?
you will enjoy the fans, and you will be able to see a clear difference


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Bleh, I gotta revert to XP on this machine, Nvidia really fucked NF2 and NF3 users over by not providing an Optimized GART for windows 7



i think there is a hacked driver out or at least there was last time i played with NF3 i think asrock actually released it...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 10, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Bleh, I gotta revert to XP on this machine, Nvidia really fucked NF2 and NF3 users over by not providing an Optimized GART for windows 7



Nf2 released in 2002 and nf3 released in either 2003 or 04. I don't really blame them. No nf3 on Vista was a little less excusable tho.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> as said, we will see
> maybe your chip is better than mine, who knows,eh?
> you will enjoy the fans, and you will be able to see a clear difference



The bet is on, then. lol
Who knows, who knows........ 
What about Scythe GentleTyphoon or Thermalright's 120mm ? Thanx nevertheless. And again - i hope Magmas are really good @ what they do, once i'll have them installed.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 10, 2010)

xanlord said:


> The bet is on, then. lol
> Who knows, who knows........
> What about Scythe GentleTyphoon or Thermalright's 120mm ? Thanx nevertheless. And again - i hope Magmas are really good @ what they do, once i'll have them installed.



i have no experience with them, but they lack a few technologies, that are exclusive to Enermax (batwing blades, for example. also no Magnet Bearing, and no removal of the blades)
they probably will be good either. but when Magmas are made for one Purpose, then this Purpose is, pushing Air thru even the tightest fins.no matter how restrictive the fin design is.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2010)

So much for Windows 7 on this NF2 Motherboard, the Built in GART sucks ass. Atleast in XP the performance was good, due to having an actuall NV Gart. Oh Well time to put 7 on the laptop and put XP back on here until I upgrade the Motherboard and CPU.


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> but when Magmas are made for one Purpose, then this Purpose is, pushing Air thru even the tightest fins.no matter how restrictive the fin design is.



You said that, i didn't pulled you by your tongue. Deal then, Magmas it is. But the RPM is @ 1500 for 120mm fan (there's also 80mm one, i think). But you can't argue with 69CFM & 18dBa, that's given. 3000RPM, ~140CFM, 36dBa for both fans+that BATWING stuff - tasty s***.  I'll tell you what happens bout the purchase when i'll get the salary.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 11, 2010)

*Acc*

Despite my noobness i would appreciate some advice overclocking a phenom 2 550be on an asrock m3770be mobo, ive not clockrd an AMD chip since my old Athlon so not sure on few things and its a m8s so dont wana blow it spesh cos on stock cooler, any way i wana know oppinions do i open the 2 hidden cores i found n work to get em stable or oc it a bit in which case whats the max voltage these will take 1.5v? and ive ad a bit of a look but can anyone post typical settings for oc just the main ones maybe nb pll htt etc thanks in advance oh n watercoolin n lappin my top tips for stability n core temps esspecially lappin tho

AMD cpu next time i think after 1 look at my mates

Abit x38 Q6600 8*450 3.6 ocz flex2 1150ddr2
Radeon 5870lc 8600gts physx
win7 64


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2010)

*RAM Help*

Allright, so I'm using some Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1333Mhz 6 6-6-20 1.8v RAM. At one point I had all of my timings, subtimings and latencies manually set through information obtained in this thread. I cannot remember which member posted the numbers nor can I find the post through means of the search engine. If anyone has this information or can find the post for me I will be very grateful.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2010)

6-6-6-18-5-24-10-4-5-2-5-4-4-90-90, going down, on ASUS bios.



If it's manual mem timings, it's me.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> 6-6-6-18-5-24-10-4-5-2-5-4-4-90-90, going down, on ASUS bios.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's manual mem timings, it's me.



You sir. Are awesome. Thanks so much.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2010)

No Problem. TRC is probably 30 or 33 stock, but 24 should be of no issue. Same with TRFC; might be 110 stock, 90 is fine.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2010)

Definitely running better than the 6 6-6-20 everything else on AUTO. When I redid my system last month I completely forgot to redo the RAM. Thanks again.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2010)

The "snappyness" is all about TRC.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 11, 2010)

Yo guys I need to pick your brains.

Im having an issue with my PhII 955BE C3
Similar to this guys problem but its an old post so I dont want to bring back the dead.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=114080&highlight=phenom+bsod&page=2

Im having some issues with my new 955c3 i got yesterday, its batch is 1005. Now all I did was pull my old 920 out of my rig, threw the new 955c3 in and cleared cmos. Im at 3.8ghz right now 2hr prime stable. when I go any higher I get bsod. someting about incorrectable hardware failure. I get that with OCCT and LinX but prime95 doesnt do it. Anyone else have that kind of issue? It doesnt say a core failed or anykind of error, just bsod, mem dump and restart. Should I have reinstalled windows when I put the new cpu in?

Current stable settings
200x19 @ 1.42v (might be able to go lower,  just started at this)
NB 2600 @ 1.35v
HT 2400
Mem 4x2gb ddr2 @ 1066 5-5-5-18-31

The only thing I can think of right now is lower voltages to things while im at 3.8 to recreate the error at where I was once stable.  I started at 1.45v,  now at 1.42v.  Im gonna keep going lower on the cpu till it becomes unstable then bump it back up again.  I should be able to recreate that error at 3.8ghz if I keep lowering voltages right?  My goal is to get to 4ghz but it doesnt look like that is gonna happen.   

One thing I do really like about this new chip,  the old chip maxed out at 2400mhz on the NB,  this one maxes at 2600mhz so far.  Also with the old chip I was able to get 1066 with 8gigs of dd2 but I had to relax the timings to 5-6-6-18,  now its doing 5-5-5-18 with out breaking a sweat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Yo guys I need to pick your brains.
> 
> Im having an issue with my PhII 955BE C3
> Similar to this guys problem but its an old post so I dont want to bring back the dead.
> ...



What I would suggest is bring the HT and the NB back to stock speeds for now.  once you get the CPU where you want it then do the NB.  once that is set you can try clocking the bus then.  One thing at a time to know what is being unstable.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 11, 2010)

whats stock?  10 multi?


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 11, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> whats stock?  10 multi?


As close to 2000Mhz as possible 
Many boards have problem with the HT-link clocked too high, and there really ins't much benefit in the real world.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 11, 2010)

well i was able to recreat the BSOD.  took stock voltage on the cpu at 3.8ghz to do it so its deffinitly not enough voltage.  So far I think I got it stable at 3.8ghz with 1.4v  Im pretty sure I can get it stable at 3.9ghz now.  4ghz is out of the question for me.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2010)

its nice to have phenoms runnin again


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 11, 2010)

hell yeah its nice finally having a black edition for me.  the 920 was awesome and all but it was a real bitch getting everything to max out at once.  I got lucky with old one and was able to max out the cpu, nb and mem at the same time.  Now im trying to do it with the 955 but there are more options which makes it easier in some ways. Only thing different really is the way fails when it fails.  I really like having the higher multipliers on everything.


----------



## nt300 (Mar 11, 2010)

mime_fx said:


> no! is cpu-z 1.53 bug .
> my Vcore is 1.55v


Oh k, if I were you I would put the bus and NB to stock speeds 200MHz & 2000MHz, increase the cpu multiplier to 18.5 and down the cpu vcore to something around 1.475v, should run pretty stable and you benefit with lower vcore. imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> well i was able to recreat the BSOD.  took stock voltage on the cpu at 3.8ghz to do it so its deffinitly not enough voltage.  So far I think I got it stable at 3.8ghz with 1.4v  Im pretty sure I can get it stable at 3.9ghz now.  4ghz is out of the question for me.



Just try what I told you.   go back to stock all, everything.

Then just bump the multi one notch at a time and test.  If stable go another notch, etc.  Once the CPU is where you want it then do the rest separately.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2010)

xanlord said:


> You said that, i didn't pulled you by your tongue. Deal then, Magmas it is. But the RPM is @ 1500 for 120mm fan (there's also 80mm one, i think). But you can't argue with 69CFM & 18dBa, that's given. 3000RPM, ~140CFM, 36dBa for both fans+that BATWING stuff - tasty s***.  I'll tell you what happens bout the purchase when i'll get the salary.



the rpm are about 1800 for the 120mm, and 2200 for the 80mm variant (ucma12 and ucma8)
you wont regret buying them, i believe


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 11, 2010)

GOT THE F***ER !!!!!!! TRUE, that is.  Replacement went effortlessly (as it should be), currently sitting on my desk, unboxed, that SickelFlow attached to it (BTW : no need to buy another pair of fan clips - Rev. A comes among other things with pair of fan clips) - the only question i have is : mounting bracket - i use only one to screw to default AM2+ backplate ? AM2+ backplate present.  Oh & FYI : the finish *is* factory mirrored, although i see scratches on it. Maybe i'll photo it & post screens here to make you all know what the f*** i am talking about.




> the rpm are about 1800 for the 120mm, and 2200 for the 80mm variant (ucma12 and ucma8)



Those exactly models i reffered to, although UCMA12 is 1500RPM, as spec'd on Enermax's site. Atleast that's what i saw. Why would they fool customer ?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2010)

xanlord said:


> GOT THE F***ER !!!!!!! TRUE, that is.  Replacement went effortlessly (as it should be), currently sitting on my desk, unboxed, that SickelFlow attached to it (BTW : no need to buy another pair of fan clips - Rev. A comes among other things with pair of fan clips) - the only question i have is : mounting bracket - i use only one to screw to default AM2+ backplate ? AM2+ backplate present.  Oh & FYI : the finish *is* factory mirrored, although i see scratches on it. Maybe i'll photo it & post screens here to make you all know what the f*** i am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright, now you will be able to show, if you can pack the 3.9

yeah, that are official specs, but i tell you, everest showed them to run about 1700-1800rpm
i believe, they cheated a little, to add performance, to look better compared to other 1500rpm fans


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> alright, now you will be able to show, if you can pack the 3.9



Deal then. End of the month, i'll post something like that. Highest overclock on air from Israel (mind you - temp outside is frightening 34 degrees C & that is merely beginning of spring) ?  Post a photos of factory's mirrored finish+scratches for now ?



Velvet Wafer said:


> yeah, that are official specs, but i tell you, everest showed them to run about 1700-1800rpm
> i believe, they cheated a little, to add performance, to look better compared to other 1500rpm fans



Alright then, cheating it is. Glue a "TPU not allows RPM cheating" sticky once i buy it, or not ?  jk


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Deal then. End of the month, i'll post something like that. Highest overclock on air from Israel (mind you - temp outside is frightening 34 degrees C & that is merely beginning of spring) ?  Post a photos of factory's mirrored finish+scratches for now ?
> oh, you lucky one better invest in a new air conditioner, than a true,eh?
> its 3c here in germany, but over night it still can be -10.. so im lucky, regarding temps
> i suggest it, im interested how big these scratches are
> ...


ah no problem... nearly all fan specs are lied, you need to compare them for yourself, to find out, which ones are really good for you


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 11, 2010)

Last year @ Wacken it was 20 - 30 degrees C at day & 10 - 14 degrees C @ night & it was August. No wonder the beginning of spring will leave you out in cold.  Good ambient temps is essential for OC, sorry for little off-topic. And bout scratches : i'll say they not tiny & all over the place. Maybe i should do 1000 - 2000 grit scratching afterall if the load temps get high. 

Cheating/specs lied - good for overclockers in need of that extra RPM to cool down OC. I won't abso-f***ing-lutely complain bout that.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Last year @ Wacken it was 20 - 30 degrees C at day & 10 - 14 degrees C @ night & it was August. No wonder the beginning of spring will leave you out in cold.  Good ambient temps is essential for OC, sorry for little off-topic. And bout scratches : i'll say they not tiny & all over the place. Maybe i should do 1000 - 2000 grit scratching afterall if the load temps get high.
> 
> Cheating/specs lied - good for overclockers in need of that extra RPM to cool down OC. I won't abso-f***ing-lutely complain bout that.



wacken is not even 100km away from me 
so i bet, you had the same temps there, as me
youre right, if i provoke it, i can be under 30c° load... its just a little freezy in here,then
my 4.217 valid was only possible due to under 20c° idle... 18c° to be exact
lapping is always good! (only not, for the HK 3.0, due to its design)


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2010)

i like this chip


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 11, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Puished up to 1.45v on both vcore and cpu->nb.



I had an issue with the MA790XT-UD4P that I had to give a bump to 1.4v on nb to get past a certain cpu-nb speed. That was in conjunction with either a vcore or cpu-nb voltage bump. Can't quite remember.


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> wacken is not even 100km away from me
> so i bet, you had the same temps there, as me
> youre right, if i provoke it, i can be under 30c° load... its just a little freezy in here,then
> my 4.217 valid was only possible due to under 20c° idle... 18c° to be exact
> lapping is always good! (only not, for the HK 3.0, due to its design)



I merely want to see the CPU overclock to 4.0GHz, guess it's time to pull out the 400mm room fan. 
Yeah, i want to see the CPU idle @ 20 degrees C too.....


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2010)

xanlord said:


> I merely want to see the CPU overclock to 4.0GHz, guess it's time to pull out the 400mm room fan.
> Yeah, i want to see the CPU idle @ 20 degrees C too.....



awww that will be loud, like a relatively silent plane
want a cheap trick? use a refrigerator, get you a watercooling set, make a distilled antifreeze mix for it, and then, put the rad in the refrigerator (you must cut 2 holes in it, so it should be used and not needed anymore 
voila, sub 20ies. but please insulate your board before


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100311/Capture004.jpg
> 
> i like this chip


Nice CD, but I'm loving the low timings even more... 
what sticks are those? and can you up the NB Freq any higher? 1.50v to the core you should be able to do over 3000MHz easy hey?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice CD, but I'm loving the low timings even more...
> what sticks are those? and can you up the NB Freq any higher? 1.50v to the core you should be able to do over 3000MHz easy hey?



i cant seem to get the NB to crack 2600 i'm going to try brute force and just volt the shit outta it and its a pair of D9JNM 2x2GB. think those are nice wait till i go old school and pull up some DDR2 i have a bunch of D9GMH and D9GKX i wanna try on my CH2


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i cant seem to get the NB to crack 2600 i'm going to try brute force and just volt the shit outta it and its a pair of D9JNM 2x2GB. think those are nice wait till i go old school and pull up some DDR2 i have a bunch of D9GMH and D9GKX i wanna try on my CH2


I have the same problem here but getting 2900mhz is easy... 3ghz not so. I find raising the cpu-nb helps get it there but it's 50/50 split if it's going to hit it stable.... have you just tried the AUTO setting on the cpu/nb yet? I know, I know , but humor me... try it. Maybe things will happen for ya 

The CH3 is a weird board for sure when it comes to getting the nb clocked... I find on mine if I fuck up just one setting and boot into the OS and check the Cpu-zzzz The NB mem shows it down clocks to stock setting... I still dont know why. Do you have any Ideas?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I have the same problem here but getting 2900mhz is easy... 3ghz not so. I find raising the cpu-nb helps get it there but it's 50/50 split if it's going to hit it stable.... have you just tried the AUTO setting on the cpu/nb yet? I know, I know , but humor me... try it. Maybe things will happen for ya
> 
> The CH3 is a weird board for sure when it comes to getting the nb clocked... I find on mine if I fuck up just one setting and boot into the OS and check the Cpu-zzzz The NB mem shows it down clocks to stock setting... I still dont know why. Do you have any Ideas?



all asus boards do that were they notch down to stock if you mess up its a glitch in the BIOS that chew* and I found way back in the day. will give auto a shot WTH whats the worst it does not boot _again_


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> all asus boards do that were they notch down to stock if you mess up its a glitch in the BIOS that chew* and I found way back in the day. will give auto a shot WTH whats the worst it does not boot _again_


Cool let me know and also what's the glitch? any way to get around it?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

Cd go here for the stand off

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1803666#post1803666


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> awww that will be loud, like a relatively silent plane
> want a cheap trick? use a refrigerator, get you a watercooling set, make a distilled antifreeze mix for it, and then, put the rad in the refrigerator (you must cut 2 holes in it, so it should be used and not needed anymore
> voila, sub 20ies. but please insulate your board before



No need for any of those, would you beleive ? The 400mm fan *i* have is completely not loud. The loudest is @ lvl3 (highest speed of it) - just like hum. Trust me, it is. WC (or let alone DI) is prepared for Phenom II X6/Thuban/whichever of two you prefer.


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2010)

I figure I'd post it all here so I'm not too off topic in the Corsair H50 thread. This CPU is a PII with it's L3 cache missing anyways. I added a video of it in action at the end. (Sorry about the sound quality, best just turned down)

Athlon II X4 620 @ 3.2ghz 1.35v
2gb Crucial DDR2 @ 811mhz 4 4-4-12
Asus M3A78-EM
Thermaltake 450W PSU
HD 5770 1gb







































Here is:

Before w/ AMD heatpipe cooler





After w/ H50





Mediocre video:

Playing Dirt 2 max settings x4 AA.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPhIexQxzlw

Tomorrow new RAM comes in and I'm going to try for 3.4 to 3.6ghz 24/7


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> I figure I'd post it all here so I'm not too off topic in the Corsair H50 thread. This CPU is a PII with it's L3 cache missing anyways. I added a video of it in action at the end. (Sorry about the sound quality, best just turned down)
> 
> Athlon II X4 620 @ 3.2ghz 1.35v
> 2gb Crucial DDR2 @ 811mhz 4 4-4-12
> ...



That's Wicked E!!!

If you dont mind me asking, What did that set-up set ya back?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 12, 2010)

That's a hell of a nice LAN rig.


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> If you dont mind me asking, What did that set-up set ya back?



Good question, I'd like to know too.

CPU/Mobo/RAM (used) - $140
Video card (through trades, etc. used) - $145
PSU - $45
H50 Cooler - $75
Case - $40

$445 bucks.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ Nice.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

hows this look i ended up tweaking it core by core


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> I figure I'd post it all here so I'm not too off topic in the Corsair H50 thread. This CPU is a PII with it's L3 cache missing anyways. I added a video of it in action at the end. (Sorry about the sound quality, best just turned down)
> 
> Athlon II X4 620 @ 3.2ghz 1.35v
> 2gb Crucial DDR2 @ 811mhz 4 4-4-12
> ...


Got to try any *ACCidents* yets?


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Got to try any *ACCidents* yets?



No ACC on this board. It's already a quad. Are you referring to unlocking the cache?


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> No ACC on this board. It's already a quad. Are you referring to unlocking the cache?


Yes, and the chance of unlocking good cache is quite good.


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2010)

I completely forgot about all of that. I'll have to swap it over to the other motherboard and give it a shot!


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 13, 2010)

Have they still not moved all the Athlon IIs to the same die?


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry, no pics of the mirrored finish of TRUE : the Lumix's flash is making the whole pic illuminated, further more - it just ran out of f***ing battery.  So there's no showing of how big the scratches are, but i still repeat - it *is* lapped @ factory. The CPU temps (once i'll have another 120mm SickelFlow) will be lowered considerably. 3.8GHz & then 3.9GHz screendumps are imminent by the end of this month.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 13, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Have they still not moved all the Athlon IIs to the same die?


They often put Denebs with "defective" cache in the Athlon IIs 
The thing I noticed these Denebs is that they run a couple degrees warmer with the L3 unlocked and sometimes require extra voltage to be stable.

The Phenom/Athlon IIs that successfully unlocks almost always have warmer cache.
My 810 being one of them, but the extra 2MB of L2 only makes it about 1~2C warmer.


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Bookmark this..*

AMD OC Calculator, for those without the luxury of an unlocked CPU

http://www.freewebs.com/pixdesigns/calc.htm

Very handy! I now know that my 266mhz memory divider doesn't work though.


----------



## Hunt3r (Mar 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> AMD OC Calculator, for those without the luxury of an unlocked CPU
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/pixdesigns/calc.htm
> 
> Very handy! I now know that my 266mhz memory divider doesn't work though.



help many people that calculator


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 14, 2010)

If anyone is wanting to find a P2 dual that unlocks to a quad you should look on ebay. There are quite a few people who are selling these without any markup. I'm about to buy my second one. I already scored a C2 550 that fully unlocks with stock volts to 3.4Ghz and right now verifying with P95 the sellers claim that it does 3.6 on a .025 voltage bump. I'm 12+ Hrs in to P95 Large FFTs and all is going well even though I'm running cpu-nb at 2400 with 1.25v. I have not tried to tweak anything else. I just now bought a 555 from a guy who claimed 3 Hrs Blend at stock speed on stock volts. Both will end up right at ~$100 a piece which is not bad at all in my book.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 14, 2010)

Man am I glad I switched back to AMD. I can't tell you why or how but in windows these chips just seem snappier and more responsive than intel. In other things they are slower, like burning a DVD, but they are more than fast enough. Plus 750.00 in your pocket is a bonus.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Man am I glad I switched back to AMD. I can't tell you why or how but in windows these chips just seem snappier and more responsive than intel. In other things they are slower, like burning a DVD, but they are more than fast enough. Plus 750.00 in your pocket is a bonus.



When I switched to i7 I thought it was amazing, which it is!  However, switching back to AMD now makes me realize the same thing you did.  They are sooo effin' snappy bro, feels like nothing can slow you down.  I do however realize that having a i7 in your house makes your penis grow and keep your mistress happy for life


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> When I switched to i7 I thought it was amazing, which it is!  However, switching back to AMD now makes me realize the same thing you did.  They are sooo effin' snappy bro, feels like nothing can slow you down.  I do however realize that having a i7 in your house makes your penis grow and keep your mistress happy for life


Haha so thats what ya call em David, Mistress.... Im going to start calling ya Tiger


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Haha so thats what ya call em David, Mistress.... Im going to start calling ya Tiger


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 16, 2010)

cdawall said:


> all asus boards do that were they notch down to stock if you mess up its a glitch in the BIOS that chew* and I found way back in the day. will give auto a shot WTH whats the worst it does not boot _again_


Bro this has been getting on my nerves and I think I found a solution on the NB bull shit problem... I been running 206x20 and when I fuck with memory timings or even raise the bus speed up by just a few clicks the dam NB Freq down clocks to the HT link frequency... I have found even going back to the regular clock setting that allows me to run high NB it wont work.... UNTIL....I do this 

Try what I did and after setting your clocks to what you think will work especially the NB boot into windows and than shut down....

Hit the power switch on the back of the PSU and wait till it completely drains the CAPS and power it back up and boot back into windows.....You should now have The high NB clock you been wanting. It's working for me even with that stupid glitch the bios has.

Good luck and post back on your findings


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

Huh. Never had that issue on my Crosshair. I'll keep it in mind though.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Huh. Never had that issue on my Crosshair. I'll keep it in mind though.


Your probably not trying to clock the NB Memory any higher than 2900MHz.... Im testing 3K and mem timings at 1600+mhz @ 6.6.6.18 Ganged or Unganged.... it just does all weird after trying a high NB clock and than throw everything else into the mix and try to narrow it down asap


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Your probably not trying to clock the NB Memory any higher than 2900MHz.... Im testing 3K and mem timings at 1600+mhz @ 6.6.6.18 Ganged or Unganged.... it just does all weird after trying a high NB clock and than throw everything else into the mix and try to narrow it down asap



Actually, 3000 is fine here, but the problem is most likely different on every cpu, given that bit of info. Guess I should try pushing for more...but...I don't need it..running stock ATM. 

Don't bother with ganged. waste of time. Copy is too slow, and write/read sees no benefit.

also, maybe try 6-6-6-16...


what sticks?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, 3000 is fine here, but the problem is most likely different on every cpu, given that bit of info. Guess I should try pushing for more...but...I don't need it..running stock ATM.
> 
> Don't bother with ganged. waste of time. Copy is too slow, and write/read sees no benefit.
> 
> ...


OCZ Platinum 3x2Gb 1600mhz 1.65v, It's an Intel Tripple chan kit but just using 2 sticks...till I get the fourth to install.... Im running 6.6.6.18.18 set to 2.0005 volts....

I was just pissn around trying ganged and the other for shit's an giggles


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

LV kit? @ 2.0v?


hahahsahahahahaha



why so high though?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> LV kit? @ 2.0v?
> 
> 
> hahahsahahahahaha
> ...


LV kit? 2.0v? you lost me haha, what's that?
They're not D9's Cad ...


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> OCZ Platinum 3x2Gb 1600mhz 1.65v, It's an Intel Tripple chan kit but just using 2 sticks...till I get the fourth to install.... Im running 6.6.6.18.18 set to 2.0005 volts....



 was asking if it's a "LOW VOLTAGE" kit, or LV, and shocked at you pushing 2.0 through them...if they are LV.

Then I wondered why so high...

I'm not running D9's either...HCF0 or Hypers here, don't like my GTS/GTR too much on AMD...HCF0 works better for me, and hypers the best, due to IMC max freq.

the Corsair I got now do 1800 6-6-6, 1.7v


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> was asking if it's a "LOW VOLTAGE" kit, or LV, and shocked at you pushing 2.0 through them...if they are LV.
> 
> Then I wondered why so high...
> 
> ...


I believe there LV kit but cooling isn't a problem running 2.0v

I love Corsair sticks but im using what I can get locally.... Well for the time being haha


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, over the years it's hard for me to recommend Corsair for overclocking unless buying from very first batch of any release, or buying direct on limited-quantity items. You can get a guaranteed 1800 6-6-6 outta GTX2's, and you bet they can do more(not like the AMD IMC can do much more 24/7 though).

Back in January I had big plans to do a big thread on each type of IC, different brands, etc, and how they scaled, but I found the IMC to be such a limiter, I started playing with maxing bandwidth at low speeds, and found in the end that memory doesn't matter too much for 24/7, but can make a huge difference in benches.

And when benches are so non-reflective of actual performance, I gave up.

1333 6-6-6 is great. I'm hoping that when my second set of these dominator GT's shows up(hopefully next week!) I can run 8GB there, and 8GB @ 1600 seems almost impossible. But who knows..I'll find out soon!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Your probably not trying to clock the NB Memory any higher than 2900MHz.... Im testing 3K and mem timings at 1600+mhz @ 6.6.6.18 Ganged or Unganged.... it just does all weird after trying a high NB clock and than throw everything else into the mix and try to narrow it down asap



I had issues when I was pushing 3400+ on my nb on cold or when I was pushing 3200 or so on air


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey, I heard the CHIV is coming out?  Any idea when?  Says end of April here.  I would so get that board for my build. 

http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=12&threadid=128977


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

huh. Gets more interesting, don't it?

I'd simply get a boot and maybe not stable, or no boot at all...and I use HTT up to 350...so have really tried to find the max, mhz by mhz.

I'm in on the CH4, 100%. But not that one...

THIS ONE:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> huh. Gets more interesting, don't it?
> 
> I'd simply get a boot and maybe not stable, or no boot at all...and I use HTT up to 350...so have really tried to find the max, mhz by mhz.
> 
> ...



I see the layout is slightly different.  Is this one better?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2010)

The extreme is going to be the overclockers platform so hopefully its an amazing board I'm going to stich with my ch3 a little longer before I look at the ch4 it honestly doesn't look like an improvement and it can't unlock cpu's.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll take the CH4 over the CH3 any way/day, screw being able to unlock it's hit or miss anyways.

@cdawall

I still want your m4a78!!!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'll take the CH4 over the CH3 any way/day, screw being able to unlock it's hit or miss anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why would you take the ch3 over the ch4 no one knows what it can do and as far as I'm concerned the ch2 had a more robust bios than the ch3 and I use it over the ch3 on chips that don't need an unlock or if I want a higher bus and nb speed


The m4a has found permanent duty as a board for my bro


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Why would you take the ch3 over the ch4 no one knows what it can do and as far as I'm concerned the ch2 had a more robust bios than the ch3 and I use it over the ch3 on chips that don't need an unlock or if I want a higher bus and nb speed



I'm going for the extreme, 3x5870, and a Xonar HDAV Deluxe, my Dominator GT's, Titan Fenrir Christmas edition, Antec 1200 OC, and most likely the HAF AMD Edition(is drying from painting right now, willsee how the paint turns out).

The extreme better get released, or those plans will have to change! The formula CH4 doesn't have the slot layout I need, so I'd be forced to go MSI, and I hate blue-black.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2010)

Well the reason I would go CH IV would be because it's the only true black/red AM3 board that I know off.  I have a case and plans set aside for a build with that color scheme so that would be great .   I don't think you can go wrong with a Crosshair board anyways.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I'm going for the extreme, 3x5870, and a Xonar HDAV Deluxe, my Dominator GT's, Titan Fenrir Christmas edition, Antec 1200 OC, and most likely the HAF AMD Edition(is drying from painting right now, willsee how the paint turns out).
> 
> The extreme better get released, or those plans will have to change! The formula CH4 doesn't have the slot layout I need, so I'd be forced to go MSI, and I hate blue-black.



Sounds like a good build the extreme will get released it to far along in r&d to not come out it will clock well I'm sure just be aware asus has been trading max ram speed for better performance ie 1600 66618 on my ch3 is better than on gb and msi current bios



Chicken Patty said:


> Well the reason I would go CH IV would be because it's the only true black/red AM3 board that I know off.  I have a case and plans set aside for a build with that color scheme so that would be great .   I don't think you can go wrong with a Crosshair board anyways.



When has going with any higherend asus board been a bad idea?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

I find MSI clocks well, but is garbage for SPi. Giga the best, CH3 is good, but this varies on bios used, on all boards.

I duuno how they can really affect max mem speed too much...I can break 1950 for benches under cold, but only under cold, and with HCF0...but at the same time, I'm not having these HTT multi issues you guys are either, and my board was from the very first batch.

So, now that I know that IC really does affect PH2 alot, I'm a but hesitant to think they'll really be able to do much.

I'm liking this new koolance pot....have you seen it yet?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I find MSI clocks well, but is garbage for SPi. Giga the best, CH3 is good, but this varies on bios used, on all boards.
> 
> I duuno how they can really affect max mem speed too much...I can break 1950 for benches under cold, but only under cold, and with HCF0...but at the same time, I'm not having these HTT multi issues you guys are either, and my board was from the very first batch.
> 
> ...



I have on of the 1st boards released and I have not had htt issues on it only on my m4a78t-e and m3a78


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2010)

Is this good for crunching?









I'm maxing 54C crunching load. Started crunching again full-time this morning.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2010)

I have loved all the ASUS boards I've had in the past.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 16, 2010)

ASUS boards IMO are the best, period. Even their cheaper boards perform very well. I don't think I'd buy any other brand, either it be Intel or AMD, ASUS all the way!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2010)

I absolutely fell in love with EVGA when I got my i7. If not it would have been ASUS.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 17, 2010)

Rofl I found a pump block and tubing anyone got a res and rad they wanna give away?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Rofl I found a pump block and tubing anyone got a res and rad they wanna give away?



Don't got any WC Parts left dude, sorry


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 17, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Rofl I found a pump block and tubing anyone got a res and rad they wanna give away?



your local junkjard has everything you need  a plastic bucket,tube out of pvc, and a car rad, theyre trillions of different ones
just for the case, no one has spare parts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

I assembled my H50 today, I had swapped out some fans and I boot up and see my temps at 75ºc.  I freak 9out open other programs and see it, so I touch my rad and it's cool to the touch.  Since I had just installed windows and drivers and such I thought it was just reading it wrong.  The pump seemed to be on.

I guess the vibration I was feeling was from the fans itself, when I went into the BIOS it had been running at 70+ºc the whole time it installed windows and drivers.  THe reason why the computer was not booting was because it was overheating.  I have WCG set to start with windows so thats why it barely made it past the windows screen.  So I reinstalled windows for no reason now that I think about it.  That's why I got home and found the PC off, apparently the connector was not clipping in right and popping off by itself and the pump stopped working.

I grabbed it and hooked it up to a different 3pin to 4 pin molex adapter I had laying around my temps were back to normal.  FML!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 17, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> ASUS boards IMO are the best, period. Even their cheaper boards perform very well. I don't think I'd buy any other brand, either it be Intel or AMD, ASUS all the way!



I have found that Gigabyte has been better overall for the past 2 gens. Asus sometimes wins out on the high end, but GB has the better product range when viewed as a whole.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I think Asus releases way too many boards


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 17, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Bought one of 2 120mm fans for TRUE, tell me if the specs good enough for cooling this HS (2000RPM, 90 CFM, 19dBa, CoolerMaster). Pic :



i have 6 of those on my tri rad, and omg they are awsome, bought the green ones though, getting tired of blue


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 17, 2010)

I love this 550BE. Ebay is your friend!

Anyone got any recommendations over my V2 with a R4 attached? I was trying to find something I could attach two fans to and the only thing I can find is the Mega and NH-U12P. Not a fan of HDT. I was thinking about the Mugen 2, but Scythe failed big time when it came to the way it bolts on. :shadedshu

All voltages stock unless noted otherwise. This thing also undervolts like mad.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like pc parts may have to wait...I managed to get into 2 car accidents today with my fiance and her best friend in the truck luckily the first one was no damage (got rearended and she ate my hitch...) the 2nd one not so luckily I rearended a suburban and killed the front bumper of my ranger and snapped part of the grill...positive side I have accident forgiveness (thank you usaa) and its still drivable till I have my tax return and make it to south dakota. 

But it means I loose thechance at a custom phase change  this is like the 3rd tme I put aside cash for one and shit hits the fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Looks like pc parts may have to wait...I managed to get into 2 car accidents today with my fiance and her best friend in the truck luckily the first one was no damage (got rearended and she ate my hitch...) the 2nd one not so luckily I rearended a suburban and killed the front bumper of my ranger and snapped part of the grill...positive side I have accident forgiveness (thank you usaa) and its still drivable till I have my tax return and make it to south dakota.
> 
> But it means I loose thechance at a custom phase change  this is like the 3rd tme I put aside cash for one and shit hits the fan



I'm really sorry to hear this man, but two in a day is just pure bad luck bro.  I hope you get this resolved ASAP man and keep us posted.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm really sorry to hear this man, but two in a day is just pure bad luck bro.  I hope you get this resolved ASAP man and keep us posted.



Will do I'm going to hopefully get paid enough between taxes and my move that I can still get a phase rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Will do I'm going to hopefully get paid enough between taxes and my move that I can still get a phase rig



  Awesome, hope you do man, good luck


----------



## trt740 (Mar 18, 2010)

bought a amd phenom II 920 125w c2 for my father inlaws rig and at stock voltage it does 3.5ghz. It cost me 93.00 shipped and  it is a hell of a cpu. If anyone see one don't hesitate to buy it.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome, hope you do man, good luck



Yup hopefully its all good to go I'll keep you informed 



trt740 said:


> bought a amd phenom II 920 125w c2 for my father inlaws rig and at stock voltage it does 3.5ghz. It cost me 93.00 shipped and  it is a hell of a cpu. If anyone see one don't hesitate to buy it.



About the same as my 910 good chips imo


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 18, 2010)

Good for what ram I have??








Should I try overclocking the ram more?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice run jr


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

trt740 said:


> bought a amd phenom II 920 125w c2 for my father inlaws rig and at stock voltage it does 3.5ghz. It cost me 93.00 shipped and  it is a hell of a cpu. If anyone see one don't hesitate to buy it.



Yes the are awesome CPU's 

@JR

Good run dude.  How you liking the 965?


----------



## nt300 (Mar 19, 2010)

I wonder how the X6's are going to OC  They are revisions of the current PII's right now so they should get better OC's


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2010)

Wish me luck I'm 8hrs into a 28hr drive to south dakota hopefully the snow will hold out pn me for a little longer...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2010)

Still going lower on the voltage at default clocks.


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 21, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i have 6 of those on my tri rad, and omg they are awsome, bought the green ones though, getting tired of blue



Thanx. By the end of this month getting 2nd one. SickleFlow series, 69.69CFM, right ? See if TRUE will be cooled down real good with those. Thanx again. BTW : mine are Blue LED. How did you got tired of blue ones & why ?



trt740 said:


> bought a amd phenom II 920 125w c2 for my father inlaws rig and at stock voltage it does 3.5ghz. It cost me 93.00 shipped and  it is a hell of a cpu. If anyone see one don't hesitate to buy it.



955BE. Have it running the same clock (3.5GHz) @ stock everything including AMD's stock HSF. Soon with TRUE & ChillFactor 1. TRUE Rev. A, mind you all. Comes with CF1 & stuff. 6 heatpiped goodness. The only thing that is better than this is pork with Guinness, sorry for OT.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Wish me luck I'm 8hrs into a 28hr drive to south dakota hopefully the snow will hold out pn me for a little longer...



Hey CD, where are you going in South Dakota?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't know how many of you have noticed my last couple of posts here have been undervolting, but here is my latest, has crunched so far non stop for about 2 days now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2010)

Yo cp, the 965 (c2) I have been clocking currently I can get 3.4ghz on 1.24v, you should be able to go a couple notches lower.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yo cp, the 965 (c2) I have been clocking currently I can get 3.4ghz on 1.24v, you should be able to go a couple notches lower.



I've just been going one notch at a time.  So far I like   I'll keep posting as I go lower.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice can you ge 3.5 or 3.6 with that low volt?


----------



## dumo (Mar 25, 2010)

Phenom II X2 555 - Asus M4A89GTD Pro - LN2


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 25, 2010)

woah, CDA, that looks like there is someone even more LN2 addicted
pretty nice run!
the only thing that wonders me, that you seem to achieve much better results with high HTT,than with high Multi. it must take some load of the CPU,somehow, otherwise, i cant explain it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2010)

why are AMD chips so slow compared to Intel in Super Pi? my i7@3.85ghz WITH everything running i get 10.588  

no i'm not bashing AMD i am just wondering what makes them so much slower in super pi


----------



## suraswami (Mar 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> why are AMD chips so slow compared to Intel in Super Pi? my i7@3.85ghz WITH everything running i get 10.588
> 
> no i'm not bashing AMD i am just wondering what makes them so much slower in super pi



super pi - may be Intel supported program


----------



## dumo (Mar 25, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the only thing that wonders me, that you seem to achieve much better results with high HTT,than with high Multi. it must take some load of the CPU,somehow, otherwise, i cant explain it


Higher bus speed also clocking memory higher.... enough without passing AMD ddr3 freq. wall @ 1950. 

I use beta bios for this Asus 890GX which can reach bus speed 410ish, probly geared for locked X6 thuban.

Bus speed 250







Bus speed 338


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't know how many of you have noticed my last couple of posts here have been undervolting, but here is my latest, has crunched so far non stop for about 2 days now
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100324/Capture012.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100324/Capture011.jpg


Nice bro! Keep going!  you need to try my 24/7 setting of 1.20v at same clocks and the nb freq is running 2800Mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Nice can you ge 3.5 or 3.6 with that low volt?



Haven't tried.  At this voltage probably.



p_o_s_pc said:


> why are AMD chips so slow compared to Intel in Super Pi? my i7@3.85ghz WITH everything running i get 10.588
> 
> no i'm not bashing AMD i am just wondering what makes them so much slower in super pi



Super pi is a POS!!



fullinfusion said:


> Nice bro! Keep going!  you need to try my 24/7 setting of 1.20v at same clocks and the nb freq is running 2800Mhz


Imma keep going lower, little by little.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 25, 2010)

dumo said:


> Higher bus speed also clocking memory higher.... enough without passing AMD ddr3 freq. wall @ 1950.
> 
> I use beta bios for this Asus 890GX which can reach bus speed 410ish, probly geared for locked X6 thuban.
> 
> ...



i just realized your NB clocks! how mad! do you just need cold for that?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2010)

The new 890 can only hit 410 htt... I can do that on the current 790fx on sb750 and 780a did 500 a while ago...not knocking you more knocking amd for new improvements


----------



## dumo (Mar 25, 2010)

cdawall said:


> The new 890 can only hit 410 htt... I can do that on the current 790fx on sb750 and 780a did 500 a while ago...not knocking you more knocking amd for new improvements


Those peeps tested beta bios for this board with X6 ES. >400 HTT all six cores. 
Wish I can get one of those ES

I remember you were the first few with X4 AM3 ES 
If you can get a couple of X6 ES, lmk


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2010)

dumo said:


> Those peeps tested beta bios for this board with X6 ES. >400 HTT all six cores.
> Wish I can get one of those ES
> 
> I remember you were the first few with X4 AM3 ES
> If you can get a couple of X6 ES, lmk



I have trouble with my sources and getting them my leak has since been plugged and my other ways of getting chips dried up when I joined the af and left texas. I will let you know if I can beat some out of someone


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> I have trouble with my sources and getting them my leak has since been plugged and my other ways of getting chips dried up when I joined the af and left texas. I will let you know if I can beat some out of someone


That's a shitty deal Cdawall, we always liked the benches you put out with ES chips


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

This will bring back memories to some 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1823490#post1823490


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 28, 2010)

Which DDR3 memory is best for this mobo & Phenom II X6 1090T BE ? Link :

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=1g8o5Sh3csqM5M8u&templete=2

The mobo will support this CPU (1090T BE) via BIOS update & it also supports [OC] DDR3 2000MHz RAM. Getting ready for overclocking Phenom II 6-core. The C-State Boost is nice touch, wonder if i'll overclock & leave C-state on it will still work as advertised or what ?  Looked for any DDR3 2000MHz mem & highest was 1800MHz of OCZ or 1600MHz of Corsair. BTW : need SLI-ready mem since i'll also want to purchase pair of GTX 480s, but only after 8th - 9th in August. Thanx in advance for any mem suggestions.

P.S. Tomorrow i'll post 3.8/3.9GHz OC screendumps before i'll go to work. Stay tuned.


----------



## r9 (Mar 29, 2010)

I`m not too much familiar with phenom II overclocking. I  have couple questions. I`v got Athlon II x3 425 and unlocked it to Phenom II x4 with L3 cache enabled and overclocked it to 3.5GHz.
My question is how important are CPU VDD and CPU-NB VDD ?
I`m asking this because in my current bios ver 1.4 max values that I can set are 1.325V. And in the board I have at work ver 1.5 it has 1.425V. I want to know is it worth it to bother flashing new bios for those voltages. Would they help reaching higher overclock?

I did flashed to latest BIOS ver 1.6. Voltages are the same as before. Obviously are CPU specific. New bios let me 3.6GHz at same voltages.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2010)

Just ordered some new chips...sempy 140,ax2 240 and 555 c3 me and fit going to do some real clocking coming up  ln2 anyone?


----------



## r9 (Mar 30, 2010)

On the point of unlocking X3 Athlons II. I have tested 4 of them. The results are One 425 that I use unlocked full to Phenom II, other 435 that unlocked to Athlon II x4, other 425 unlocked to Athlon II x4 it run prime for  an hour w/o errors  but would crash in games and the last 425 that would freeze at windows load. 
So 50:50 success not bad. Just to point out that the CPU that unlock were packed in the new smaller boxes the ones that failed were packed in older boxes with larger stock coolers.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2010)

Pretesting memory for LN2(866mhz 6-6-5-18 1.7v):


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2010)

Which slots is your ram in


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2010)

White slots, of course. They won't fit in the blue with insulation. Seems C3 mem controller is very senstive pushing CAS6 this high, too, at least on the cpus I have here. Working on 900 6-6-5 on C2, but still not 3D stable. That might come when the NB gets cold though...will have to see.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> White slots, of course. They won't fit in the blue with insulation. Seems C3 mem controller is very senstive pushing CAS6 this high, too, at least on the cpus I have here. Working on 900 6-6-5 on C2, but still not 3D stable. That might come when the NB gets cold though...will have to see.



They are touchy and just fyi ram will clock higher in the 2nd slots blue ones on this mobo because they have a looser trfc setting. That setting is not controllable thru the bios it makes no difference what you set the trfc0 and trfc1 settins to its determined by the slots on the mobo slot 1 is lowest then slot 2 then slots 3 and 4 are looser my wintec ampx does 1600 cas 8 in the white slots 32m stable they do 1800 cas 8 in the blue ones and the nb clocks higher


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, the white slots are the outside slots. I didn't notice any difference on HCF0, but did on my GTS/GTR's. I think that might be becuase the HFC0 are 1GB sticks, but I dunno. I'm just having lots of fun playing, so much less work than the Microns...


Running 6-6-5-18-5-24-8-5-5-2-5-4-4-0-90. 800mhz is stable with 1.65v.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, the white slots are the outside slots. I didn't notice any difference on HCF0, but did on my GTS/GTR's. I think that might be becuase the HFC0 are 1GB sticks, but I dunno. I'm just having lots of fun playing, so much less work than the Microns...
> 
> 
> Running 6-6-5-18-5-24-8-5-5-2-5-4-4-0-90. 800mhz is stable with 1.65v.



The sticks may like tighter trfc I'm pushing 1gb sticks of hch9 which does 1800 8 8 8 24 6 28 10 4 6 2 6 4 4 110


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, I use the same with the HCF0, but 7-7-7-18. 90 is the tightest in bios, gives about 400MB in memtest over 110, so I'm happy with that.

I mean really SPD on these GT's is 6-6-6-18 @ 750mhz, TRFC @ 83. That's for i5, but you know how it goes...I'm not really pushing these sticks much at all. I didn't want to push my first set too much, as they are early July sticks, but I think I was a bit soft on 'em, in retrospect.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2010)

Holly shit the past 3-4 posts went way above my head lol,,,


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I use the same with the HCF0, but 7-7-7-18. 90 is the tightest in bios, gives about 400MB in memtest over 110, so I'm happy with that.
> 
> I mean really SPD on these GT's is 6-6-6-18 @ 750mhz, TRFC @ 83. That's for i5, but you know how it goes...I'm not really pushing these sticks much at all. I didn't want to push my first set too much, as they are early July sticks, but I think I was a bit soft on 'em, in retrospect.



Sounds good I need to get my jnm's back so I cab post some cas6 stuff with ya lol



fullinfusion said:


> Holly shit the past 3-4 posts went way above my head lol,,,



Go play with some settings lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 31, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Pretesting memory for LN2(866mhz 6-6-5-18 1.7v):
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34631&stc=1&d=1269972613
> 
> ...


Nice but here's my Heaven mark but a single gpu 







got anything left in those gpu's Cad?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, that was stock, so about 200mhz or so...

And uh, you's running 1080 instead of 1200, and 200 mhz more cpu. Try 3900 even and 1200, and see what ya get  Got a 3008WFP now, so any res u like...


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 31, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, that was stock, so about 200mhz or so...
> 
> And uh, you's running 1080 instead of 1200, and 200 mhz more cpu. Try 3900 even and 1200, and see what ya get  Got a 3008WFP now, so any res u like...



That was @1200 rez but for some reason the scoring part shows 1080. It must be a glitch in the bench mark.... I ran two back to back tests and saved the scores but yet both still show 1080 even after running (setting) the screenie to 1200.

3.9? na Im going higher, 3.9 is np here that's why im slowly bumping up the freq just to see... but ok I'll post a 3.9GHz later for ya for a comparison.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 31, 2010)

Would be nice to see the difference the mem makes, if any. Scores are pretty close already. We basically have the same vgas...'cept yours is Crossfire...on a stick!


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 31, 2010)

r9 said:


> I`m not too much familiar with phenom II overclocking. I  have couple questions. I`v got Athlon II x3 425 and unlocked it to Phenom II x4 with L3 cache enabled and overclocked it to 3.5GHz.
> My question is how important are CPU VDD and CPU-NB VDD ?
> I`m asking this because in my current bios ver 1.4 max values that I can set are 1.325V. And in the board I have at work ver 1.5 it has 1.425V. I want to know is it worth it to bother flashing new bios for those voltages. Would they help reaching higher overclock?
> 
> I did flashed to latest BIOS ver 1.6. Voltages are the same as before. Obviously are CPU specific. New bios let me 3.6GHz at same voltages.



I used 1.4 and I didn't really find a use for cpu-nb VVD until I started needing to push the volts up on the cpu-nb. For the CPU VDD I would just leave it at max and use the voltage setting to adjust for over volting above stock. Though, my 805 had a VID of 1.325 so it didn't take long to get over that. CPU VDD max should be based on the cpu, if I remember right with that board.

To tell you the truth, I would recommend finding a 790X Gigabyte board at least. I had a tone of trouble trying to push over 250 HTT on the MSI but hit 280 easy on the Gigabyte board. The Gigabyte board also does a lot, lot better job at holding vcore stable. I don't know how viable of an option that is for you, but it will really make it easy to overclock that chip from my experience.

As for overclocking in general, isolate your different speeds to find this voltage for a given speed.
Core clocks: Just push the core speed up as you will mostly only need vcore as you go up but may need some voltage on the sb as you push the HTT higher. 
CPU-NB: Eventually will need to be 3x ram speed (not rated). May need more vdimm and vcore the higher you get on nb speed. C3 stepping chips do better on nb speeds with less volts usually.
Memory: 800 or 900 base is about as far your going to get with sane voltages for daily use. The AMDs currently just can't drive memory speeds like the Intel's currently can.
Lastly, as you push your HTT higher, make sure your HT Link stays below 2000. This will keep your HTT/NB volts down.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2010)

Good post but ht link can go up to 2600mhz I have pushed mine higher but it typically requires no extra voltage


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 31, 2010)

Pushing much above 2000 for me really makes the voltages go up, when pushing up HTT clock too. Also, I thought the gain was pretty much null above 2000?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Pushing much above 2000 for me really makes the voltages go up, when pushing up HTT clock too. Also, I thought the gain was pretty much null above 2000?



I have pushed several chips to 2400-3000mhz ht links and it hasn't led to higher voltages onanything I have athlon 250 phenom 550@quad ill look into it on my new batch coming in. 

As far as perfomance gains only in multi card setups like my dual x2's there is some xfire gains but not much


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 31, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Sounds good I need to get my jnm's back so I cab post some cas6 stuff with ya lol



But can you play CAS.....5.....1.5v???:


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> But can you play CAS.....5.....1.5v???:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34653&stc=1&d=1270003248



I might be able to on the c3 chip I got headed here not that low voltage tho that's crazy good sticks you got. Check back next week got a phase on the way wonder how it will clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> But can you play CAS.....5.....1.5v???:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34653&stc=1&d=1270003248



That's pretty good stuff dude.  That's with the Dominator GT's?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's pretty good stuff dude.  That's with the Dominator GT's?



Yep.  





5-5-5-15-5-20-6-5-5-2-5-4-4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yep.



Good stuff man.  Giving Chris a run for his money


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 31, 2010)

Thing is, that's @ 1.5v...not even stock voltage yet, just the lowest the board gives.


Unfortunately, it's only completely stable(prime95/games) with 2000NB. Takes 1.575 for 2400mhz...kinda odd, but must be pushing it a bit. I'll play later and see what the max CAS5 is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Thing is, that's @ 1.5v...not even stock voltage yet, just the lowest the board gives.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it's only completely stable(prime95/games) with 2000NB. Takes 1.575 for 2400mhz...kinda odd, but must be pushing it a bit. I'll play later and see what the max CAS5 is.



K, keep us posted


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 31, 2010)

cdawall said:


> I have pushed several chips to 2400-3000mhz ht links and it hasn't led to higher voltages onanything I have athlon 250 phenom 550@quad ill look into it on my new batch coming in.
> 
> As far as perfomance gains only in multi card setups like my dual x2's there is some xfire gains but not much



Ok, I thought so on the performance part.

I must be doing something wrong then when trying to push HT Link higher. I guess I only really tried on my 805 and that thing sucks. Needs like 1.55v for 3.5Ghz and maybe 1.4v+ CPU-NB for 2500. Only messed around with my 550BE that unlocks on core and a little with cpu-nb. Maybe I should throw in my 555BE I got to see how it does on those since I've yet to mess with it. Been trying to get a handle on the temperature relations with the 805.


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 31, 2010)

To cut the long story short : the vilest thing of all happened to me - i can't fit the TRUE between nearest RAM module & MOSFETs heatsink. IT'S JUST WON'T F***ING FIT !!!!!!!!  Currently set on 3.7GHz & 1.375v vCore.  Highest & stablest OC for Vantage. Bumped the multi to x19 & BAM - spontaneous reset !!!!!!! The only good thing i made out of this misfortuned event is that i removed the stock HSF's thermal paste & applied ChillFactor 1 TP instead.

*EDIT*

Currently made another thread in Overclocking & Cooling forums here, for any good WC suggestions. I'll wait till i get my hands on one of those "Thuban" CPUs, more specifically the one that is Phenom II X6 1090T BE & watercool that f***er !!!  I'll visit this thread til i get that CPU don't worry, just not too often. And yes - no 4.0GHz treat for lazy bastard like me for now, figures.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2010)

Finaly made to the 4Ghz

My new 555BE unlocked to X4 and working solid @ 4Ghz with 1.5v with my new board. Woo Hoo!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good stuff man.  Giving Chris a run for his money



Its cool you saw my order list now I just gotta start clocking got 

550be unlocks x4@4050 air
555be c3 otw
250 4ghz on air
240 otw
140 otw
Phase otw

I'm set ill take my crown back


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is the lowest volt it is stable @ 4 Ghz.






And oh all with W7 64bit.

I will see if I can even lower than that on the volts.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 31, 2010)

That's awesome. I can't even get 4ghz 24/7. Can bench all I want up to 4.2 or so, but it's not prime stable, and that's a personal requirement.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> That's awesome. I can't even get 4ghz 24/7. Can bench all I want up to 4.2 or so, but it's not prime stable, and that's a personal requirement.



I haven't done any stress testing except a short FPU testing.  The vrm on the board is kind of hot to the touch, so don't want to blow the board (tho its rated for 125w) before taking some cooling measures.

But its stable in the OS, S3 works and few Facebook games works .

And I am using OEM heatpipe cooler.  Need to mount the big ass SilenX 4 pipe cooling before going any further.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, I'm @ 1.5 for the same clocks on my 555. So you're doing FAR better than I am.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Its cool you saw my order list now I just gotta start clocking got
> 
> 550be unlocks x4@4050 air
> 555be c3 otw
> ...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Its cool you saw my order list now I just gotta start clocking got
> 
> 550be unlocks x4@4050 air
> 555be c3 otw
> ...



aaaww nooo!!!!  that means, we will have to fear your impossible clocking!
let us see some real hammers!
im looking forward to it


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


>





Velvet Wafer said:


> aaaww nooo!!!!  that means, we will have to fear your impossible clocking!
> let us see some real hammers!
> im looking forward to it



Chips will be here tomorrow after work phase sometime early next week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Chips will be here tomorrow after work phase sometime early next week



  can't wait.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> can't wait.



Weekend me and fit are going ln2 well should be anyway


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Weekend me and fit are going ln2 well should be anyway



locally together?  or just randomly?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> locally together?  or just randomly?



If we can secure all the parts we are meeting up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

cdawall said:


> If we can secure all the parts we are meeting up



That's cool man, Steve seems like a great guy.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 1, 2010)

I wish I can join the party with you Chris!

Happy OCing.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Would be nice to see the difference the mem makes, if any. Scores are pretty close already. We basically have the same vgas...'cept yours is Crossfire...on a stick!


Here bro I got a 3.9ish run for ya, sorry for keeping ya waiting. Been real busy working so here ya go..







could you run 1920x1080... I think thats my problem, the monitor can only run that high but if you want to wait till tomorrow I'll hook the rig up to the 56" and try your settings.


----------



## Hunt3r (Apr 3, 2010)

AMD Bulldozer Exclusive

http://www.chw.net/2010/04/amd-bulldozer-en-exclusiva/2/


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> AMD Bulldozer Exclusive
> 
> http://www.chw.net/2010/04/amd-bulldozer-en-exclusiva/2/


Thats Sick bro!!!! so from what I've read it's bye bye Intel performance wise lmfao!!! About time! 

Hey Chicken Patty get this and imagine how fast you can do a WCG run lmao!!! Whoot go AMD go!!! 

Fu%k I cant wait to get my hands on this proc!!!! I think the 1095T X6 is going to be a no go for me.... Im going with the Dozer heheh


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

well you have to remember that bulldozer probably wont  reach us till december 2010 to early 2011 and thats if all goes as planned i expect amd to be a little late  as usual but with bulldozer i can let it slide since its the first real change for them in a long long time and i want them to get it right


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2010)

Fuck who cares!!! I read last year about this new AMD technology, it should hit the retailers early in 2011.... nice X-mas prez Id say hehehe 

4 threads per core! 6x4=24 pipe lines! OMFG!!!!! I think Im buying more AMD stock NOW!!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

i think if upgrade to a thuban i should get your 965  and if you go bulldozer i should still get your 965 

if only i had SOLD that asrock board instead of giving it away..... id have been all set


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Fuck who cares!!! I read last year about this new AMD technology, it should hit the retailers early in 2011.... nice X-mas prez Id say hehehe
> 
> 4 threads per core! 6x4=24 pipe lines! OMFG!!!!! I think Im buying more AMD stock NOW!!!!



That doesn't mean 4 threads per core. Both Core2 and Core i7 also have 4 pipelines per core.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That doesn't mean 4 threads per core. Both Core2 and Core i7 also have 4 pipelines per core.


i7 HAVE 2 PIPES PER CORE, bULLDOZER HAS 4 PIPES PER CORE, DID YOU READ THE LATTER POST?

Sorry had cap locks on, I wasn't yelling hehe


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That doesn't mean 4 threads per core. Both Core2 and Core i7 also have 4 pipelines per core.


Read it again  Intel guy lol, 4 pipes PER CORE


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Read it again  Intel guy lol, 4 pipes PER CORE



4 pipes per core on Core 2 and Core i7 as well.  http://www.anandtech.com/show/2594/3

And I did read the article, I say no mention of 4 simultaneous thread executions per core. Microthreads are not the same as threads.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

and i dont care >_< i want some techie to upgrade so i can call dibs on hardware as my ddr2 940 is ancient now


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> 4 pipes per core on Core 2 and Core i7 as well.  http://www.anandtech.com/show/2594/3
> 
> And I did read the article, I say no mention of 4 simultaneous thread executions per core. Microthreads are not the same as threads.


I knew id here from you on this topic so ok. your rite as usual , but asa I get a dozer I'll post some pix of whats what....or not? but any way cool.... but imoo I think this chip is the won to beat


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

im gonna go sleep and dream of hot women from all over the world magically showing up with awesome hardware for me to tinker with all the while they dab the sweat from my brow while walking in there short shorts. so you can have your pissing match on cpus  im gonna dream about stuff thats far more awesome so i can wake up disappointed and shuffle off to work disgruntled. it seems like a better option then watching this cpu pissing match of stuff that dosent exist yet.

^ that basically means im goin the hell to bed and ill check back here when i wake up


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im gonna go sleep and dream of hot women from all over the world magically showing up with awesome hardware for me to tinker with all the while they dab the sweat from my brow while walking in there short shorts. so you can have your pissing match on cpus  im gonna dream about stuff thats far more awesome so i can wake up disappointed and shuffle off to work disgruntled. it seems like a better option then watching this cpu pissing match of stuff that dosent exist yet.
> 
> ^ that basically means im goin the hell to bed and ill check back here when i wake up


HAHAHAHA...k Crazeyeye

I learned not to argue with this guy on certain things so Im also going to bed and dream of hot sexy woman  giving me what I want lol... later bro, and sweet dreams hehe

PS I'm watching South Park, the episode of Tiger woods and his ol lady beating his dumb azz with a golf club roflmao!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I knew id here from you on this topic so ok. your rite as usual , but asa I get a dozer I'll post some pix of whats what....or not? but any way cool.... but imoo I think this chip is the won to beat



Oh, don't get me wrong, it's definitely a step in the proper direction. I hope it at least matches Intel on an IPC basis, if not flat out wins. I want to see them both have high end parts for me to choose from. It's been a long time since AMD was able to release a cpu that can compete at the top level.

PS: I actually defended AMD today on another forum. lol So believe me, I'm no Intel fanboy. Once I get my tri-channel kit for the 980X system, I'm gonna part out cpu/mem/mobo on this system, and go for an AMD 6 core for a 24/7 rig as well.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, it's definitely a step in the proper direction. I hope it at least matches Intel on an IPC basis, if not flat out wins. I want to see them both have high end parts for me to choose from. It's been a long time since AMD was able to release a cpu that can compete at the top level.
> 
> PS: I actually defended AMD today on another forum. lol So believe me, I'm no Intel fanboy. Once I get my tri-channel kit for the 980X system, I'm gonna part out cpu/mem/mobo on this system, and go for an AMD 6 core for a 24/7 rig as well.



WOW you?

Nice


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 3, 2010)

I think AMD is really working hard on Bulldozer and the Successor to that, Phenom II was a Stop gap they needed to gain some of the market share back.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2010)

Wile, you going for the X6 1090T Black or going to wait like me for the Bulldozer chip?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought it was a 1090T? Either way, I'm gonna try for the Thuban BE X6 chip, if I can swing it. Probably on a Gigabyte board.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 3, 2010)

tell you the truth i've been out of the performance game for some time now. I need to get my laptop formatted so I can put my win 7 copy on it since i know intel provides drivers for GART unlike Nvidia does under 7. Hopefully I can build a machine towards the end of the year


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 3, 2010)

Un-f***ing-beleiveable !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had another spontaneous BSOD cause the ambient temp in my room rised above 25C. On streets it's 28C+25% humidity, in appartment - 26C. Had to revert back to 3.5GHz from 3.7GHz. I need my Swiftech Apex Ultima now !!!!!! Might purchase one along with that 1090T BE in August, once i come back from Wacken. Can someone of you grand OC'ing masters enlighten me if HAF932+Swiftech's WC will aid in cooling down completely the hex-core ? I thinking of buying that case as well. Currently have Thermaltake's Armor+ black.


----------



## computertechy (Apr 3, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Un-f***ing-beleiveable !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had another spontaneous BSOD cause the ambient temp in my room rised above 25C. On streets it's 28C+25% humidity, in appartment - 26C. Had to revert back to 3.5GHz from 3.7GHz. I need my Swiftech Apex Ultima now !!!!!! Might purchase one along with that 1090T BE in August, once i come back from Wacken. Can someone of you grand OC'ing masters enlighten me if HAF932+Swiftech's WC will aid in cooling down completely the hex-core ? I thinking of buying that case as well. Currently have Thermaltake's Armor+ black.



your still running stock cooling on your phenom..... no wonder your getting heat issues.

upgrading your HSF should be your main option, why not try the corsair H50?, also if u can get a 932 because that will aid airflow.

i was not impressed when i bought the apex ultima.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2010)

computertechy said:


> your still running stock cooling on your phenom..... no wonder your getting heat issues.
> 
> upgrading your HSF should be your main option, why not try the corsair H50?, also if u can get a 932 because that will aid airflow.
> 
> i was not impressed when i bought the apex ultima.



The Apex Ultima *OWNS* the H50 completely and totally. It's not even a contest AT ALL. Every single component in it is better then the H50.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 4, 2010)

^Apex Ultima then. And thanx computertechy - HAF932 it is by the end of August+Apex & Phenom II 1090T BE. 

Wile E - of all the options for rad which one of those 3 to choose (money & perf-wise) : MCR220-QP, MCR320-QP or MCR420-QP ? Money wise because i am not totally agree to rob myself just yet.  Thanx for all suggestions, dude.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2010)

I use an MCR320. It's good for a cpu and video card if you want to add it to the loop later. MCR220 would be fine if you only want to cool a single item.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 5, 2010)

If i wanna cool the CPU alone, exactly how's 320 fairs out ? I know that 3x120mm rad for single item is overkill, but i want to be completely confident that it would idle @ no more than 15-20 degrees C. GPU watercooling ? I still prefer an old school custom air cooling, like the ones with dual-fans solutions. Thanx for input anyway, dude.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2010)

The bigger the better with a rad. Buy the biggest you have room for, and can afford. My cpu is on the MCR320. My GPU's are on a separate loop with a GTX360 rad.


----------



## computertechy (Apr 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> The Apex Ultima *OWNS* the H50 completely and totally. It's not even a contest AT ALL. Every single component in it is better then the H50.



have u even seen the reviews on the H50?? its peformace vs price ratio is awesome.

and when in my post did i say the h50 was better?? for a start the H50 is quieter. the fans u get with the apex ultima are garbage, im using them as shrouds.

forking out all that money on the apex ultima is useless and i wish i never did it. you are better off buying all separate components. the only thing left of my apex ultima is the pump, and thats on my gpu's

oh and btw, dont use the crappy nylon hose clamps that come with the Apex ultima, goto your local hardware store and pick up some jubilee clips..


----------



## Super XP (Apr 5, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I think AMD is really working hard on Bulldozer and the Successor to that, Phenom II was a Stop gap they needed to gain some of the market share back.


There's a reason AMD chose to call its next gen the name Bulldozer. Perhaps they plan on Bulldozing the competition


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> The bigger the better with a rad. Buy the biggest you have room for, and can afford. My cpu is on the MCR320. My GPU's are on a separate loop with a GTX360 rad.



No time (or cash) to buy the watercooled GPUs (although watercooled GTX 480 looks really good, yet i don't remember if it's courtsey of BFGTech or another firm), i'll just settle for WC'ing the CPU for now, but thanx for suggestion anyway. Maybe in some uncertain future i'll think bout the watercooled GPU, when i'll have better job & salary. 



computertechy said:


> oh and btw, dont use the crappy nylon hose clamps that come with the Apex ultima, goto your local hardware store and pick up some *jubilee clips*..



Sounds nasty. Will do, but only after August - plenty of time to prepare myself for all the info about it. 

P.S. In the "Overclocking & Cooling" section, thread's name is "Best watercooling kit for any AM3 CPU", starter - me.  Jump all over there, input is much appreciated. Thanx all.

P.P.S. Phenom II X6/Thuban is still considered Phenom II & is valid for this thread, right ? If it is - wait for the end of August/1st half of September, i'll post the watercooled ~1GHz OC here. Hope you'll jump to the hex-core bandwagon so i won't be lonely.


----------



## nt300 (Apr 6, 2010)

Super XP said:


> There's a reason AMD chose to call its next gen the name Bulldozer. Perhaps they plan on Bulldozing the competition


Lets hope so


----------



## computertechy (Apr 6, 2010)

xanlord said:


> No time (or cash) to buy the watercooled GPUs (although watercooled GTX 480 looks really good, yet i don't remember if it's courtsey of BFGTech or another firm), i'll just settle for WC'ing the CPU for now, but thanx for suggestion anyway. Maybe in some uncertain future i'll think bout the watercooled GPU, when i'll have better job & salary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all compononts overclock differently my friend, you could get 5mhz or 1ghz+. it just depends..

P.S i will be joining you on the bandwagon. just not yet, im gonna wait for the 3.5ghz+ black editions to start hitting the market


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok so small update

555 c3 4.4ghz on v10 and ch3
240 c2 4.0ghz on 965 cooler and ch2
140 c2 unlocked 4.1ghz on v10 and ch3

Everything will get to run on phase and my ch3 soon enough


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 6, 2010)

computertechy said:


> all compononts overclock differently my friend, you could get 5mhz or 1ghz+. it just depends..
> 
> P.S i will be joining you on the bandwagon. just not yet, im gonna wait for the 3.5ghz+ black editions to start hitting the market



Let's just hope the WC kit i'll have will be able to push this 1090T hex-core to 1GHz+, especially that it's not air cooling, doh.  jk Quality watercooling is all i need for this. Also i wonder - if i'll overclock this CPU+leave the C-state perf boost (TurboCore) on will it work as advertised, i.e. 4.0GHz normal (all 6 cores stressed) & 4.4GHz in C-state (when less than 6 cores used by app) ? Time will tell. 

P.S. Oh, 3.5GHz+ hex-core CPU............. Tasty !!!!!  Then again might better wait for Bulldozer. Hope they will make it 32nm & won't delay it+will it really be called Bulldozer, or it's just core name like Agena & Deneb ?


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 7, 2010)

I think I have the worst 555 C3 ever. Sure it fully unlocks and up to 3.6 I'm on stock volts. Jump to 3.8 and I go from being ok with 1.375v to needing 1.5v+! 

Also can't hit 2800 on CPU-NB without 1.4v+. 

In other words, about as good as the 550 C2 that unlocks. :shadedshu


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 9, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I think I have the worst 555 C3 ever. Sure it fully unlocks and up to 3.6 I'm on stock volts. Jump to 3.8 and I go from being ok with 1.375v to needing 1.5v+!
> 
> Also can't hit 2800 on CPU-NB without 1.4v+.
> 
> In other words, about as good as the 550 C2 that unlocks. :shadedshu


Why you complaining? you own and paid for a 2 core cpu, at least it unlocked and 3.6 is sweet for a unlocked quad for the price you paid. 

what kind of cooling you running? That plays a big part in clocking mate.

I read THIS


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I think I have the worst 555 C3 ever. Sure it fully unlocks and up to 3.6 I'm on stock volts. Jump to 3.8 and I go from being ok with 1.375v to needing 1.5v+!
> 
> Also can't hit 2800 on CPU-NB without 1.4v+.
> 
> In other words, about as good as the 550 C2 that unlocks. :shadedshu



Well its worse than my 550 c2 but better than my c3 that won't unlock


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 9, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Well its worse than my 550 c2 but better than my c3 that won't unlock


+1 on that CD

So hows the Phaze working out for ya?

You get it hooked up yet?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> +1 on that CD
> 
> So hows the Phaze working out for ya?
> 
> You get it hooked up yet?



Will be here tomorrow hopefully and looks like me and fit will be benching next weekend now


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 9, 2010)

i put a post up on a separate thread, but i grabbed me some mushkin blackline frostbite ddr3 1600 7,7,7,20, 1t at 1.95 is the rated settings, i got it at these settings.. anybody got any ideas on where i might be better putting the settings, higher latency and try for an 1800-2000Mhz clock or keep going from here with the lower timings??


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 9, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i put a post up on a separate thread, but i grabbed me some mushkin blackline frostbite ddr3 1600 7,7,7,20, 1t at 1.95 is the rated settings, i got it at these settings.. anybody got any ideas on where i might be better putting the settings, higher latency and try for an 1800-2000Mhz clock or keep going from here with the lower timings??
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100408/blacklinemems.png


What's the ram voltage atm CD?

IMO, I'd go from there, and lower the timings, thats sweet  CD.

But your running a c3 4.01GHz and 1.537v ? Are you shitting me?

I need that voltage for 4.3+GHz 

Hell mabey I'll just send you this cherry chip to clock the crap outta after I get my x6....


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 9, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Will be here tomorrow hopefully and looks like me and fit will be benching next weekend now


Nice, are you going to test the 965 c3?

also you try the new Mobo Bios yet? 

1503 ?

I have, and all my saved oc settings work with it.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> What's the ram voltage atm CD?
> 
> IMO, I'd go from there, and lower the timings, thats sweet  CD.
> 
> ...



omg please send me a chip that does 4.3 lol

i would love it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2010)

I maybe joining you guys here soon with a PII X6 when they are released 
I am looking at the Gigabyte  GA-MA785GT-UD3H have any input on the board?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128411


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I maybe joining you guys here soon with a PII X6 when they are released
> I am looking at the Gigabyte  GA-MA785GT-UD3H have any input on the board?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128411



Yes I do, go for the Asus CrossHair IV mobo and wait the Bulldozer cpu to come out later this year.... unless you have the cash to get the PII X6 and upgrade to the 24 Thread Monster later.

But really Id go with the CH4 mobo bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Yes I do, go for the Asus CrossHair IV mobo and wait the Bulldozer cpu to come out later this year.... unless you have the cash to get the PII X6 and upgrade to the 24 Thread Monster later.
> 
> But really Id go with the CH4 mobo bro



I wish i would have the money to go for a CH4 but thats going to be alot.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 9, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> omg please send me a chip that does 4.3 lol
> 
> i would love it


Haha Id be just lending it to CD if I decided to send it to him just to see how he works his (bag of tricks) hey CD? Fuc%er!!!! 

This chip is as many told me a Cherry chip, so all in all this time im keeping it around for a while un-less and only when I decide I want to see what it really can do will I send it out lol

But like Erocker or SP said (not sure who said it) But ,,,,  You bastards get all the good chips in Canada lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I wish i would have the money to go for a CH4 but thats going to be alot.


Haven't looked at the Price. Im thinking around 3 bills?

I see they already have a listing on the Asus site for the CH4 bios, thats going to be the new home just for the Bulldozer proc with some sick low latency high freq sticks.... I freaking cant wait!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Haven't looked at the Price. Im thinking around 3 bills?
> 
> I see they already have a listing on the Asus site for the CH4 bios, thats going to be the new home just for the Bulldozer proc with some sick low latency high freq sticks.... I freaking cant wait!!!!



that seems about right. But i am 17 without a job and owe alot of money to people so i have to go kinda cheap


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that seems about right. But i am 17 without a job and owe alot of money to people so i have to go kinda cheap


Mmmm ok I getcha.... well lets put it this way, whats the most you can gather up for a better mobo than the one you listed?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Mmmm ok I getcha.... well lits put it this way, whats the most you can gather up for a better mobo than the one you listed?



about 10-40 more.. I don't have much wiggle room


----------



## Wile E (Apr 9, 2010)

I would just get a nice Gigabyte board. The Crosshairs are SUPER overpriced for what you get. Not worth the money at all.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> about 10-40 more.. I don't have much wiggle room


How about this? LINK


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I would just get a nice Gigabyte board. The Crosshairs are SUPER overpriced for what you get. Not worth the money at all.


Price wise you get what you pay for, but  I hear ya what your saying


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice, are you going to test the 965 c3?
> 
> also you try the new Mobo Bios yet?
> 
> ...



On 1403 the new one is on my flash drive my tests now are a 140, 240, 250, 550c2 and 555 c3 and a 1090t on release day aka april 27


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

Have any of you guys heard anything good on the later BIOS's from Gigabyte?  I haven't updated mine since I bought my board.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Have any of you guys heard anything good on the later BIOS's from Gigabyte?  I haven't updated mine since I bought my board.



Newer bios's are tuned for lower voltage ram they also tune the ram a llittle different so if it won't clock as high on the new bios it still should give similar performance right now for ram clocking it goes msi gb then asus for fastest to slowest and asus gb msi for best ram ipc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Newer bios's are tuned for lower voltage ram they also tune the ram a llittle different so if it won't clock as high on the new bios it still should give similar performance right now for ram clocking it goes msi gb then asus for fastest to slowest and asus gb msi for best ram ipc



Thanks for the info Chris.  I'll just give it a shot and see how it goes, my daily rig I don't overclock at all, I actually am going to start underclocking it for daily use.  My i7 is the one I break loose.  The AMD is just soo good for daily usage, I don't even wanna overclock it


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the info Chris.  I'll just give it a shot and see how it goes, my daily rig I don't overclock at all, I actually am going to start underclocking it for daily use.  My i7 is the one I break loose.  The AMD is just soo good for daily usage, I don't even wanna overclock it



Np seeing how I haven't posted oc's in a while figured I could help the thread somehow


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Why you complaining? you own and paid for a 2 core cpu, at least it unlocked and 3.6 is sweet for a unlocked quad for the price you paid.
> 
> what kind of cooling you running? That plays a big part in clocking mate.
> 
> I read THIS



Sorry, wasn't complaining. Just thought my C3 would turn out a little better than by C2 on the cores. The CPU-NB does a lot better on the C3. As I've taken more time I'm finishing up 24 Hrs of OCCT large data set with 1.325v and 2600 NB.

May just need a better cooler for the cores. I've been looking in to but not getting much as far as good info goes.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2010)

Turns out my 555 can unlock to a tricore hits 3.8ghz@1.35v


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh and all I'm going to say is the display says -76c and the cpu reads ~ -60c some of you know what I mean when I say that


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Sorry, wasn't complaining. Just thought my C3 would turn out a little better than by C2 on the cores. The CPU-NB does a lot better on the C3. As I've taken more time I'm finishing up 24 Hrs of OCCT large data set with 1.325v and 2600 NB.
> 
> May just need a better cooler for the cores. I've been looking in to but not getting much as far as good info goes.


No worries mate.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Turns out my 555 can unlock to a tricore hits 3.8ghz@1.35v





cdawall said:


> Oh and all I'm going to say is the display says -76c and the cpu reads ~ -60c some of you know what I mean when I say that


Nothing wrong with that CD

AND ummm.... Faints lol... your up and running the Phaze unit?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nothing wrong with that CD
> 
> AND ummm.... Faints lol... your up and running the Phaze unit?



Yup and that's with a custpm mount  to bad I'm a state over from it gotta celebrate my bday somehow


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Yup and that's with a custpm mount  to bad I'm a state over from it gotta celebrate my bday somehow


Well HAPPY BIRTHDAY bro !!!! how old are ya today?

you need to post some pix of your rig all chilled and stuff like that... how do you control the condensation build up?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy bday Chris, happy clocking as well


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2010)

Can I join in with the cool kids? Heres my 965BE 24/7 settings. Think I can reach 4.1GHz safely?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Can I join in with the cool kids? Heres my 965BE 24/7 settings. Think I can reach 4.1GHz safely?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100409/untitled.jpg


Hell ya and welcome... Id lower your multi to 19.5 and raise the bus speed up till you hit 4.1GHz

But that voltage @ your current setting is a bit high imo so id leave it and try what i've suggested


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Hell ya and welcome... Id lower your multi to 19.5 and raise the bus speed up till you hit 4.1GHz
> 
> But that voltage @ your current setting is a bit high imo so id leave it and try what i've suggested


Going to try it right now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Going to try it right now.


Here is a screenie of my secrets hehe, I like to share all but my woman lol


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2010)

Like this? I need to get it on a better board so I can control the voltage better.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Like this? I need to get it on a better board so I can control the voltage better.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100409/untitled372.jpg


Nice 

You need to upgrade that mobo to a AM3 DDR3 mobo that has Load line calibration setting in the bios to tighten up the voltages... but Yeah thats great.

It looks like you may have the same batch of cpu as I do and upgrading to another mobo I'll betcha you can do some great things with that cpu 

one more thing.... you have the memory timings set loose so keep raising the bus speed, leave the cpu volt as is and shoot for 4.2GHz.... I betcha it boots but being stable? I think a bit of tweaking in the bios and it should be benchable

that 5.5.5.18.24 is more less for running your ram timings in 1066MHz mode


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2010)

I have an Asus M4A785TD-V EVO thats ddr3, would that be better? That voltage is not to my likeing.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Well HAPPY BIRTHDAY bro !!!! how old are ya today?
> 
> you need to post some pix of your rig all chilled and stuff like that... how do you control the condensation build up?





Chicken Patty said:


> Happy bday Chris, happy clocking as well



Will post pics when I get back but the secret is napkins  I want a 5.5ghz screenie before I post rig pics so that may come first.


Oh and guess how old I am jr can't answer cause I have told him before


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Will post pics when I get back but the secret is napkins  I want a 5.5ghz screenie before I post rig pics so that may come first.
> 
> 
> Oh and guess how old I am jr can't answer cause I have told him before


lol I hear ya.

I believe the first time i met you in here, and me being an ass towards ya and me asking how old you were I think you said something like 13 hahahahah

But really how old?

26ish? am I warm?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I have an Asus M4A785TD-V EVO thats ddr3, would that be better? That voltage is not to my likeing.


your screen shot was showing DDR2? 
am I missing something here?

can you put a pic of amd overdrive up like I did so I can see?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> lol I hear ya.
> 
> I believe the first time i met you in here, and me being an ass towards ya and me asking how old you were I think you said something like 13 hahahahah
> 
> ...



To high up


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Cdawall don't bother updating the bios to the 1503 ver, It's not stable as the 1403 is...

Just a head's up not to waste your time flashing the bios with it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2010)

cdawall said:


> To high up



I seen a pic of your GF so im thinking Hmmmmm.... Just tell me you stubborn shit!!! 

20? min!!!!

god that makes me feel old as dirt haha


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I seen a pic of your GF so im thinking Hmmmmm.... Just tell me you stubborn shit!!!
> 
> 20? min!!!!
> 
> god that makes me feel old as dirt haha



19 hehe and I already plopped 1503 on and noticed it clocks shitty with the sempy no post over a 270 bus ill figure that shit out quickly enough


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> your screen shot was showing DDR2?
> am I missing something here?
> 
> can you put a pic of amd overdrive up like I did so I can see?


I have an EVO that I can change this one out with.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 19 hehe and I already plopped 1503 on and noticed it clocks shitty with the sempy no post over a 270 bus ill figure that shit out quickly enough


still wet between the ear's hey lol, 19 pfft...

Yeah I just went back to the 1404 bios my self and nothing but good things happining here again....

Well b4 the cat chews apart my wired pc 360 head set again (im into my 10th head set) as of today lol....Im thinking Im off to continue my Dirt 2 campaign mode to get some cars that can actually compete on-line with others if they dont kick and block me from joining the room, god ppl hate someone that's a natural on online racing  teeheehee 

But any way Happy B-Day again bro and have a great night doing what ever, If I were there or shall I say If you were here where your legal to drink Id get ya HAMMERED on go ol Canadian Whiskey


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I have an EVO that I can change this one out with.


you have the DDR 3 ram to run?

If so, Hell yes, go for it.... run the evo mobo for sure mate


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> you have the DDR 3 ram to run?
> 
> If so, Hell yes, go for it.... run the evo mobo for sure mate


I got some Kingston HyperX ddr3 laying around, I might do it tomorrow.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I got some Kingston HyperX ddr3 laying around, I might do it tomorrow.


Tomorrow? dude do it now lol, It don't take long to remove and replace....

Be sure to post some clocks after the migration of the components and let us know how things are running.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Tomorrow? dude do it now lol, It don't take long to remove and replace....
> 
> Be sure to post some clocks after the migration of the components and let us know how things are running.


I would do it now but I would have to change my H50 also. Plus, I dont touch my equipment after partaking of "God's green herb", it keeps them safe from my dumb ass.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 12, 2010)

Well I worked out some bugs from my overclock. I wasnt putting enough air over the chipset, board was shutting down on temp. Also I was able to control the voltage better using AMD OD. The system doesnt like clock setting changes through OD, but it lets me control voltage with no problems. Will attempt some more in the next day or so. Just got it stable @ 4GHz again with some better chipset cooling.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Well I worked out some bugs from my overclock. I wasnt putting enough air over the chipset, board was shutting down on temp. Also I was able to control the voltage better using AMD OD. The system doesnt like clock setting changes through OD, but it lets me control voltage with no problems. Will attempt some more in the next day or so. Just got it stable @ 4GHz again with some better chipset cooling.



Chipset cooling is often overlooked but lotta times can be the culprit of instability.  Glad you got it worked out again, keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think the CS and the VRMs are my culprit for this machine as Ive heard users getting 2.5 or Higher out of these chips.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I think the CS and the VRMs are my culprit for this machine as Ive heard users getting 2.5 or Higher out of these chips.



Just open up your case and put a house fan blowing into it and try higher.  If stable you have confirmed what your issue is then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

This is where I'm at right now with my overclock...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Chipset cooling is often overlooked but lotta times can be the culprit of instability.  Glad you got it worked out again, keep us posted on your progress.



+1
I have problems with that even with my i7 when going for higher clocks.with my AMD rig i had to rig a fan to blow on the NB to get my OC to be stable for more then a few days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> +1
> I have problems with that even with my i7 when going for higher clocks.with my AMD rig i had to rig a fan to blow on the NB to get my OC to be stable for more then a few days



I noticed my NB got really hot to the touch when I had it inside the TT Element S.  Not sure if the case was the culprit, airflow didn't seem bad at all with that case, but it's fixed now since I've had my rig on the Torture Rack for a bit now.  Stays really cool now


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just open up your case and put a house fan blowing into it and try higher.  If stable you have confirmed what your issue is then



Heat cant be dispersed due to the surface area of the Chips. Hence Heatsinks, also this is the older machine. 2.5 should be easily obtained.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Heat cant be dispersed due to the surface area of the Chips. Hence Heatsinks, also this is the older machine. 2.5 should be easily obtained.



Not sure what you mean?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure what you mean?



I think he is talking about a Athlon XP with a small die and 2.5ghz is good/easy for a Athlon XP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think he is talking about a Athlon XP with a small die and 2.5ghz is good/easy for a Athlon XP



Oh ok, that's fine. But he was saying how he thinks the chipset is the culprit of him not hitting 2.5 GHz.  I just suggested he points a house fan to the rig or something to see if the better cooling helps. If it doesn't then it's something else holding him back.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh ok, that's fine. But he was saying how he thinks the chipset is the culprit of him not hitting 2.5 GHz.  I just suggested he points a house fan to the rig or something to see if the better cooling helps. If it doesn't then it's something else holding him back.



I'm completely confused. looks like i need to get some sleep...
Also do you guys think that a PII X6 will be better cruncher then a i7?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm completely confused. looks like i need to get some sleep...
> Also do you guys think that a PII X6 will be better cruncher then a i7?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1849772&postcount=9476


Not sure about that, while HTT is not a physical core, it still runs to more projects than what the X6 would.  I don't think it would.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure what you mean?



Ok a Heatsink increases the Surface area of a chip so that heat can be dispersed quicker, having a fan the size you said just introduces dust quicker. Since VRMs and NBs/SBs are heat producers they need heatsinks, especially under overclocking conditions


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok a Heatsink increases the Surface area of a chip so that heat can be dispersed quicker, having a fan the size you said just introduces dust quicker.



I only meant temporarily to see if cooler chipset lets you clock higher.  I didn't say run it 24/7, some house fans are pretty loud too


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2010)

in this current state 2.3GHz tends to be instable, I do have another 2500+ here that is not a mobile chip. The Chipset does reach 40 Degrees but I am unsure if its voltage loss or what that is causing instability while pushed beyond 2.2GHz at 1.65 Vcore (Desktop Spec 3200+)  The CPU stays pretty cool under a Thermalright SI-97 and Thermaltake Big Typhoon Fan (Had Antec Tricool 120 but it failed a year ago)


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone have any recommendations on 2x2GB kit that is lower than $130?

I've seen Corsair Doms are recommended by most over on XS, and chew, but that's too rich for my blood. Though, seeing them run 1600 CL6 is pretty amazing.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 16, 2010)

Heh...before Chew was making that recommendation, I was saying 2000mhz C8 DIMMs...

So, anyway, you want Elpida hypers, Samsung HCF0, or D9GTR for the best. Brand doesn't matter.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2010)

This is what I run at.....






Patriot Vipers.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 16, 2010)

Quite impressive Overclock!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Quite impressive Overclock!



You overclock with 8 gigs of ram and see how far you get.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You overclock with 8 gigs of ram and see how far you get.



LOOOL:






*8GB 6-6-5-18 1t, 1.6v. You just need the right ram!*


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 16, 2010)

looks like someones egg got just busted!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2010)

And DDR3


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's 0925 Hypers...good week, that one. Was hard to get two sets from the same batch.

I wasn't expecting more than 1333mhz, so I'm quite impressed.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 16, 2010)

DDR2 is less stressing to the IMC, than DDR3.
Because of that they used DDR2 to break the 7ghz with He2

If your IMC isnt one of the greater bummers on the planet, it should be the memory limiting your Overclocking Experience.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> DDR2 is less stressing to the IMC, than DDR3.
> Because of that they used DDR2 to break the 7ghz with He2
> 
> If your IMC isnt one of the greater bummers on the planet, it should be the memory limiting your Overclocking Experience.



Well I never said I even overclocked. Your the one that was poking fun. Anyway some of us have different levels of stability. Could I go higher? Sure. I hang around 3.6 under normal circumstances but Photoshop doesn't like OC.......in the slightest.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I never said I even overclocked. Your the one that was poking fun. Anyway some of us have different levels of stability. Could I go higher? Sure. I hang around 3.6 under normal circumstances but Photoshop doesn't like OC.......in the slightest.



Do you have looked at the thread title? 
Especially when the discussion is about fast DDR3,that Post had nothing to do with anything here. Neither the thread, nor the actual discussion.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Do you have looked at the thread title?
> Especially when the discussion is about fast DDR3,that Post had nothing to do with anything here. Neither the thread, nor the actual discussion.



Yeah I was replying to Erocker. He was showing what he was running at so I chimed in. So yeah.....bug off.


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2010)

RAAAAWWWRRR BEEFCAKE!!! Lol, simmer down fellas.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 16, 2010)

O crap that was funny erocker.

I'm running into OCP on my CrossHair...anyone got a mod?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I was replying to Erocker. He was showing what he was running at so I chimed in. So yeah.....bug off.



you dont even quoted him... for sure he will knew that you talked to him

yeah, i better do. mighty mailman has talked, shudder in fear you fools!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you dont even quoted him... for sure he will knew that you talked to him
> 
> yeah, i better do. mighty mailman has talked, shudder in fear you fools!



Don't you have some pretend indigo conspiracy to go dream up or something?


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 16, 2010)

i got 3.8 ghz overclock from my 965 without breaking a sweat. not sure how high i could go but not worth the effort imo as i can't even notice any difference over stock as it is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> i got 3.8 ghz overclock from my 965 without breaking a sweat. not sure how high i could go but not worth the effort imo as i can't even notice any difference over stock as it is.



True, I'm running mine at below settings and it feels the same than it does at 4GHz


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2010)

Im pretty sure the Phenom 2 is at its limit, even with 6 cores, It is time that Bulldozer take over.


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> 6-6-6-18-5-24-10-4-5-2-5-4-4-90-90, going down, on ASUS bios.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's manual mem timings, it's me.



Those timings have been working most excellent! 

Ok, so.. same sticks of RAM, now I want to give 1600Mhz a go. Voltage isn't an issue.

So.. 7 7-7-20? ..... 

Thanks for your help man.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 17, 2010)

7-7-7-21-6-30-10-6-6-2-6-5-5-110-110

8-8-8-24-6-34-12-6-8-2-6-5-5-110-110 when trying for 1800mhz+. 

If you really want to push it...

7-6-5-18-5-24-*8*-5-5-2-5-4-4-90-90, and crank those volts. Bolded might need tweaking.

Be very careful though...once you pass about 11k read in everest, the IMC might give up the ghost under 24/7 and high volts. You should notice it getting kinda flaky as you push it...it will seem stable...


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> 7-7-7-21-6-30-10-6-6-2-6-5-5-110-110
> 
> 8-8-8-24-6-34-12-6-8-2-6-5-5-110-110 when trying for 1800mhz+.
> 
> ...



Awesome! The top timings will work perfect for my Ballistix. I'll give the other ones a go with my Tridents. Thanks again!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Awesome! The top timings will work perfect for my Ballistix. I'll give the other ones a go with my Tridents. Thanks again!


Balistix? good luck running those tight timings... you better for stability try a moderate 7.7.6.15.23 1.68v..... if you can run 1.69v try 7.6.6.16.27.... betcha they hold up


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Balistix? good luck running those tight timings... you better for stability try a moderate 7.7.6.15.23 1.68v..... if you can run 1.69v try 7.6.6.16.27.... betcha they hold up



I'm running a completely different set of Ballistix. Stock they are 6 6-6-20 1333mhz 1.8v. Old school DDR3.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm running a completely different set of Ballistix. Stock they are 6 6-6-20 1333mhz 1.8v. Old school DDR3.


Yeah 1333mhz I know that but try 1600+ as a bare min E! sorry i got the voltage wrong haha so what? see if they run stable at your 1.8min volt and lets just see how they hold up


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah 1333mhz I know that but try 1600+ as a bare min E! sorry i got the voltage wrong haha so what? see if they run stable at your 1.8min volt and lets just see how they hold up



I've been running this ram a long time at various speeds. I already know it's limitations. It will do 1440mhz at a tight cas 6, however they do get warm. 1780mhz at a tight cas 7, but again, lo,l can cook eggs on em maybe. I'm going for 24/7 stability. I've been running them at 1333mhz cas 6 (see below) and they've been great. Now I'm going to see if there are any noticeable differences day to day with running them at 1600mhz cas 7 (as shown below). 









I also have a set of G.Skill 2000Mhz tridents sitting next to me. This was just throwing them in, setting the 8 8-8-24 at 1.58 volts. Argh! I can't wait for my 890FX board. We'll finally be able to get to and above 2000Mhz!

Here's a quick ss of the Tridents:


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> I've been running this ram a long time at various speeds. I already know it's limitations. It will do 1440mhz at a tight cas 6, however they do get warm. 1780mhz at a tight cas 7, but again, lo,l can cook eggs on em maybe. I'm going for 24/7 stability. I've been running them at 1333mhz cas 6 (see below) and they've been great. Now I'm going to see if there are any noticeable differences day to day with running them at 1600mhz cas 7 (as shown below).
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/cachemem2.jpg http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/cachemem1.jpg
> 
> ...




do you plan on upping the NB? i bet you already know it, NB should always be 3x memclock or more


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> I've been running this ram a long time at various speeds. I already know it's limitations. It will do 1440mhz at a tight cas 6, however they do get warm. 1780mhz at a tight cas 7, but again, lo,l can cook eggs on em maybe. I'm going for 24/7 stability. I've been running them at 1333mhz cas 6 (see below) and they've been great. Now I'm going to see if there are any noticeable differences day to day with running them at 1600mhz cas 7 (as shown below).
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/cachemem2.jpg http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/cachemem1.jpg
> 
> ...


not bad, not bad at all ..... I also am waiting for the new mobo, Im sticking with ol faithful.... CHIIII Extreme AM3, + I already have a line on a X6... not the one you'd expect   but yeah an x6 ... but really nice scores, I have a bro that works at Toronto's ADM 
so one never knows what may fall into my lap this week. but like others Im willing to share marks


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do you plan on upping the NB? i bet you already know it, NB should always be 3x memclock or more


you know it Velvet, unless the NB is cranked the mem is useless, you taught me that a while ago I believe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> you know it Velvet, unless the NB is cranked the mem is useless, you taught me that a while ago I believe



ah, im no teacher, and far from beeing an overclocking guru... but thanks for the compliment, im lucky, if something i learned, also helped you! 

The NB is much like the FSB in LGA775 boards, regarding its bottlenecking nature, it has on memory, just that it mainly affect the writes ;-)


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok, Le ShadowFold...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1137848

Updatez the list... lol


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do you plan on upping the NB? i bet you already know it, NB should always be 3x memclock or more



Indeed. I'm the one that posted that in this thread.   Mine is currently at 2600Mhz, though 2400 is sufficient.

Tomorrow, I mess with the G.Skills, too tired tonight. 



Flyordie said:


> Ok, Le ShadowFold...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1137848
> 
> Updatez the list... lol



Ha, I think "the list" is just for show now.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Indeed. I'm the one that posted that in this thread.   Mine is currently at 2600Mhz, though 2400 is sufficient.
> 
> Tomorrow, I mess with the G.Skills, too tired tonight.
> 
> ...




This is Blk's old X2... which stubbornly won't unlock on my board... bleh

Gonna try for 4.0Ghz shortly...

As for the list.... hmm... the show must always be accurate... we don't wanna become like Faux News do we! *runs in circles*


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Indeed. I'm the one that posted that in this thread.   Mine is currently at 2600Mhz, though 2400 is sufficient.
> Tomorrow, I mess with the G.Skills, too tired tonight.



i mainly like high NB clocks, because they bring down the Memory Latency by a good bit, its what give these chips their "snappyness" in my opinion... i use very low timings, so i might need different ways to approach the OCing of the NB. 

What those whitepaper about Phenom II Overclocking sadly not stated, was, how the NB reacts to extremely low timings (in fact so low, it hits the bottom headroom of the controller... not of the Ram) 
i guess, it cant hurt to feature higher NB speed,in my opinion, it definetly helps the relatively poor (in comparance to intel) OC of the Main cores

if your Tridents behave like my Ripjaws, youre hopefully will have some nice 1.7v-1.8 fun ;-)
maybe also try for 5-6-5 timings... my ripjaws literally ignored my subtimings, i could always set them very,very low.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok, edging closer peepz... Man Blk, why did you give this golden X2 up?!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1137870

and it is stable.  15m of XStress (Maker of LinPack I believe)


----------



## dumo (Apr 17, 2010)

*X2 555 on Nforce 980a*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

That's some good stuff dumo, what cooling did you use?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Balistix? good luck running those tight timings... you better for stability try a moderate 7.7.6.15.23 1.68v..... if you can run 1.69v try 7.6.6.16.27.... betcha they hold up



His sticks are D9GTS, not D9JMH.  otherwise, you'd be 100% right.



Velvet Wafer said:


> What those whitepaper about Phenom II Overclocking sadly not stated, was, how the NB reacts to extremely low timings (in fact so low, it hits the bottom headroom of the controller... not of the Ram)
> i guess, it cant hurt to feature higher NB speed,in my opinion, it definetly helps the relatively poor (in comparance to intel) OC of the Main cores.




Yeah, that whitepaper is pretty dated now. It serves as a good baseline for the average person, but I think alot of things in there need to be updated, or just tweaked a bit. Would be nice to see a hardcore mem tweaking guide, too, but, as I sure you've seen, I've had lots of fun with jsut about every type of stick so far...

I'm stuck in an intersting spot with my Hypers, for instance...needing to retain the vNB @ .6of vDIMM makes it kinda hard to clock my cpu...I can't give more than 1.2v to NB or the system will have issues shutting down.

@ 1.2v NB, I MUST run 2600mhz NB and 3600mhz...touch nothing but drop multi to stock, no stable, and I cannot go over 4ghz due to OCP kicking in. 3.8ghz+ requires more NB than 1.2...so isn't stable.


I can fix all of this if I up vDIMM...of course, I have Hypers, so they'll only take so much volts......


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I got a 890gx board sitting in my pc box right now so I think I may try and see what kinda bus I can get out of it. As of right now I am thinking save $100 and get the 1055t for my rig and clock it to 4.5+ on phase


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Well I got a 890gx board sitting in my pc box right now so I think I may try and see what kinda bus I can get out of it. As of right now I am thinking save $100 and get the 1055t for my rig and clock it to 4.5+ on phase



  Go Chris go! 1055t, wtf is that?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go Chris go! 1055t, wtf is that?



Lol you know I don't need to only have be chips I do enjoy the challenge of a locked multi from time to time


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 21, 2010)

1055T is the $199 x6 thuban that at 2.8ghz beats thge Q9550 at 3.8 in multithreaded benchs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Lol you know I don't need to only have be chips I do enjoy the challenge of a locked multi from time to time


Heck yeah, like a little challenge here and there 


crazyeyesreaper said:


> 1055T is the $199 x6 thuban that at 2.8ghz beats thge Q9550 at 3.8 in multithreaded benchs


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 21, 2010)

yea i want 1 of those thubans but since i keep getting hit hard finacially i cant even get out of AM2+..... id need to get a am3 board ram and cpu and then sell what i have which wont really sell so..... yea cant sell what i have as then no pc lol god i hate bills namely loans that have variably interest rates that they keep pushing higher and higher..... need to win the damn lottery already >_< or sell some organs

hell i only got the 5850s cause newegg gave me a full refund on my 4870x2 when id died 7 months after purchase otherwise id still be on integrated hd3200


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 21, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> His sticks are D9GTS, not D9JMH.  otherwise, you'd be 100% right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have the same problem, but i can go up to 1.35, where it will start with the errors. But i dont need to go higher than 1.325, NB isnt raisable anymore, due to my HTT maxing out at exactly 235, and my board not sporting any NB-CPU volts in Bios. so i cant boot with more than NB multi 12, and NB multi isnt changeable in Windows, from what i know.
SO: im f*cked!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 21, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Well I got a 890gx board sitting in my pc box right now so I think I may try and see what kinda bus I can get out of it. As of right now I am thinking save $100 and get the 1055t for my rig and clock it to 4.5+ on phase


you dont like the fx series CD?
what model is the 890gx?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> you dont like the fx series CD?
> what model is the 890gx?



Ill let you know when I start posting benchies


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 21, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Ill let you know when I start posting benchies


Man dont be like that Chris 
Spit it out NOW lol, well good luck. I hope the 890 chip-set is all that's it hyped out to be


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Man dont be like that Chris
> Spit it out NOW lol, well good luck. I hope the 890 chip-set is all that's it hyped out to be



We'll its not out yet if that helps narrow it down any but I did purchase it so haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i want 1 of those thubans but since i keep getting hit hard finacially i cant even get out of AM2+..... id need to get a am3 board ram and cpu and then sell what i have which wont really sell so..... yea cant sell what i have as then no pc lol god i hate bills namely loans that have variably interest rates that they keep pushing higher and higher..... need to win the damn lottery already >_< or sell some organs
> 
> hell i only got the 5850s cause newegg gave me a full refund on my 4870x2 when id died 7 months after purchase otherwise id still be on integrated hd3200



I am not doing bad, but I still do recognize it's expensive to live nowadays, good luck to you bro


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 21, 2010)

meh its not the day to day expenses its the fact my college loans change each month on what the payments are and then tend to keep climbing ..... its getting insane my loans now = the largest bill i have beating out rent / internet/ cable combined XD lol  damn things...   could be worse im only 85k in the hole it could be double that 

maybe its a blessing i can hold off till BullDozer arrives upgrade then and ride my 5850s for awhile longer after all i see no reason why i cant run every game coming out maxxed for at least another year maybe year and a halfaka 2011-2012 and by then i might be able to save enough for a full overhaul >:-D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i want 1 of those thubans but since i keep getting hit hard finacially i cant even get out of AM2+..... id need to get a am3 board ram and cpu and then sell what i have which wont really sell so..... yea cant sell what i have as then no pc lol god i hate bills namely loans that have variably interest rates that they keep pushing higher and higher..... need to win the damn lottery already >_< or sell some organs
> 
> hell i only got the 5850s cause newegg gave me a full refund on my 4870x2 when id died 7 months after purchase otherwise id still be on integrated hd3200





crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh its not the day to day expenses its the fact my college loans change each month on what the payments are and then tend to keep climbing ..... its getting insane my loans now = the largest bill i have beating out rent / internet/ cable combined XD lol  damn things...   could be worse im only 85k in the hole it could be double that
> 
> maybe its a blessing i can hold off till BullDozer arrives upgrade then and ride my 5850s for awhile longer after all i see no reason why i cant run every game coming out maxxed for at least another year maybe year and a halfaka 2011-2012 and by then i might be able to save enough for a full overhaul >:-D



Hurry up, 2012 is around the corner and then we all eatz the 2012 pupz


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 21, 2010)

well isnt it like december something 2012 the world goes kaboom??? if the crazy ppl do as i think they will i can just wait and get what i want for cheap  so ill hunker down and wait for the fanatics to go wild then seize some swag deals


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 21, 2010)

quick question.. i've been doing some comparesion benchmarks with my cpu nb between 2600 and 2850.. and i'm finding that a lot of the scores are better for someodd reason with 2600 over 2800... is the 2400-2600 speed a form of sweet spot for these proccys?


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> quick question.. i've been doing some comparesion benchmarks with my cpu nb between 2600 and 2850.. and i'm finding that a lot of the scores are better for someodd reason with 2600 over 2800... is the 2400-2600 speed a form of sweet spot for these proccys?



Most likely not stable with 2850. Try increasing your CPU/NB voltage a little to see if it improves with 2850mhz. 

My processor can't handle anything over 2600 very well.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> Most likely not stable with 2850. Try increasing your CPU/NB voltage a little to see if it improves with 2850mhz.
> 
> My processor can't handle anything over 2600 very well.



kk will do, yeah i hate the fact my 965 barely scrapes the 4ghz mark, it sucks i wish it would go higher heheh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well isnt it like december something 2012 the world goes kaboom??? if the crazy ppl do as i think they will i can just wait and get what i want for cheap  so ill hunker down and wait for the fanatics to go wild then seize some swag deals



If you survive, then you have tons of PC parts all over the world at your disposal LOL


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 21, 2010)

God Im starting to feel sorry for Crazy atm, god some one have a heart and send this bro a decent cpu already


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2010)

Well good news is 890gx won't disappoint running as good if not better than my ch3 volt for clock running 3.6ghz stable@1.3v on my ax2 250 which is around .25v lower than the ch3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> God Im starting to feel sorry for Crazy atm, god some one have a heart and send this bro a decent cpu already



You think I haven't thought of that, wish I had something laying around.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 21, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> quick question.. i've been doing some comparesion benchmarks with my cpu nb between 2600 and 2850.. and i'm finding that a lot of the scores are better for someodd reason with 2600 over 2800... is the 2400-2600 speed a form of sweet spot for these proccys?



i have a 940 that hits 3.8Ghz crazy.. i'll trade mine for yours if you'd like, i live in ri, says you live in new england, whereabouts.. Only reason i ask is because my g/f is using the 940 in her computer, but she doesn't even go past stock.. it's my old proccy i had before my 965.. if you want a better 940.. perhaps mine is a better suit for you?


----------



## Fatal (Apr 21, 2010)

Well this is my 24/7 clocks my chip just will not do any thing higher without crazy volts to keep it stable. For my chip within 2600-2800 It can do 2800 but wont be stable for very long.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fatal said:


> Well this is my 24/7 clocks my chip just will not do any thing higher without crazy volts to keep it stable. For my chip within 2600-2800 It can do 2800 but wont be stable for very long.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100421/Capture006.jpeg



Off topic: What is that GUI you are using?!


----------



## Fatal (Apr 21, 2010)

Rainmeter, Object Dock and I used a program to change the windows orb. The orb changer is a bit risky had to go back to a back up one time  The other two are simple very easy to work with.

Edit: Oops the time in the upper right is running by Yahoo Widgets.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm thanks exodus PM sent. im rather upset at gigabyte i support 140w CPUs but theres no bios update to add Thuban support for my board... granted its a pipe dream ill get one but damn if it wouldnt be nice to have support for it


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2010)

Quick question as I forgot a setting. Running Windows 7 x64. Memory hole remap enabled or disabled?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> Quick question as I forgot a setting. Running Windows 7 x64. Memory hole remap enabled or disabled?


Disabled I believe but not 100% sure


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> Quick question as I forgot a setting. Running Windows 7 x64. Memory hole remap enabled or disabled?



Wiki says:

*Memory remapping*

Another way to remove the PCI hole, which is only useful for 64-bit operating systems and those 32-bit systems that support the Physical Address Extension method described above, is to "remap" some or all of the memory between the 2 gigabytes and 4 gigabytes limits to addresses above 4 gigabytes. This needs to be supported by the chipset of the computer and can usually be activated in the BIOS Setup. This remapping works on the level of physical addresses, unlike the higher-level remapping of virtual to physical addresses that happens inside the CPU core. Activating this for traditional 32-bit operating systems does more harm than good, as the remapped memory (often larger than the PCI hole itself) is unusable to such operating systems, even though e.g. Windows Vista will show such memory to physically exist on the "System Properties" page.

so i believe, for x64, it should be enabled


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm thanks exodus PM sent. im rather upset at gigabyte i support 140w CPUs but theres no bios update to add Thuban support for my board... granted its a pipe dream ill get one but damn if it wouldnt be nice to have support for it



your welcome buddy, i'll send that chip asap on monday, prolly after 5:30 or so as i'm working but you'll get it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks man lets just pray your cpu goes higher do me a favor when u get mine and put it through its paces see where it lands  i hope my xiggy dark knight can help me hit 3.8ghz 2600mhz stable  which should help eliminate the cpu bottleneck *somewhat* as it stands crysis and other games im only hitting 55-60% usage on both gpus since they dont support quads the 2 cores at 3400 2000nb just arent pushing the cards enough

also finally put my heatware back in my sig lol only 2 positive evals XD CP forgot to eval me and so did a few others lol ah well 2 positives ill take what i can get 2 + is better then 0 or a -


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 24, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> God Im starting to feel sorry for Crazy atm, god some one have a heart and send this bro a decent cpu already





Chicken Patty said:


> You think I haven't thought of that, wish I had something laying around.



aww its cute you guys care   no worries ill get buy $30 to swap my 940be for another chance is worth the shipping dance i got to play with exodus  if it dosent work out ill probably sell my PS3 (80gig PS2 80% compatibility) and my games collection (still has 9 months no questions asked warranty on it ) and then upgrade might sell a 5850 as well and go thuban 890fx  ill need to take out a cash advance but its all doable  and hell who hasnt lived on ramen to get something new and shiny


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> aww its cute you guys care   no worries ill get buy $30 to swap my 940be for another chance is worth the shipping dance i got to play with exodus  if it dosent work out ill probably sell my PS3 (80gig PS2 80% compatibility) and my games collection (still has 9 months no questions asked warranty on it ) and then upgrade might sell a 5850 as well and go thuban 890fx  ill need to take out a cash advance but its all doable  and hell who hasnt lived on ramen to get something new and shiny



I love food too much to live of ramen


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I love food too much to live of ramen


spammer lol, jj bro hows things? you see my new toys i ordered today??

still need a rad box (wink,wink) pm me how much you want for it.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 24, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> spammer lol, jj bro hows things? you see my new toys i ordered today??
> 
> still need a rad box (wink,wink) pm me how much you want for it.



so since i've started this small business of swapping proccy's, how bout you send me that 965 and i'll send you mine... heheh


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> so since i've started this small business of swapping proccy's, how bout you send me that 965 and i'll send you mine... heheh


when I get my x6 proc and if and only if my first asker  wont agree on my selling price than I'll sell it to the best offer 
a cherry cpu for what?

can you run 4.2GHz + at 1.46v? or low as 1.20 v at stock with the mem-nb at 2600+ @ 1.16v?


----------



## erocker (Apr 24, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> when I get my x6 proc and if and only if my first asker  wont agree on my selling price than I'll sell it to the best offer
> a cherry cpu for what?
> 
> can you run 4.2GHz + at 1.46v? or low as 1.20 v at stock with the mem-nb at 2600+ @ 1.16v?



Seriously dude, I will send you cash and a little extra for your trouble if you can pick me up a Canadian X6. You and I both know that AMD likes to keep their good stuff in Canada. 


Anyhoo, after much, much testing with these G.Skill Tridents, this is the best I can come up with for stock (1.65v) volts. Using latest bios and all that. Not bad! But it looks like the new "flare" series are not the same IC's, as it was impossible to keep anything cas 6 over 1740mhz. Not bad though.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Seriously dude, I will send you cash and a little extra for your trouble if you can pick me up a Canadian X6. You and I both know that AMD likes to keep their good stuff in Canada.
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, after much, much testing with these G.Skill Tridents, this is the best I can come up with for stock (1.65v) volts. Using latest bios and all that. Not bad! But it looks like the new "flare" series are not the same IC's, as it was impossible to keep anything cas 6 over 1740mhz. Not bad though.
> ...



its either way a german proc, from what i know,AMD only has a single prototype fab (Fab 17) in Sunnyvale, and all other Procs (65nm),and especially,Phenoms, are made in Dresden, 
in Fab 1; Module 1.
the Bonding, Speedbinning and End control are done in Bangkok, Penang, Singapur, China, and Frimley (GB)
Fab 1 Module 2 is in progress for doing 300mm wafers atm, theyre upgrading that part of the Fab atm, so it might also gets readied for 32nm.. i just dont know that yet ;-)
Fullinfusion just got major lucky, with grabbing a cherry chip
nothing suspicous here!


----------



## erocker (Apr 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its either way a german proc, from what i know,AMD only has a single prototype fab in Sunnyvale, and all other Procs (65nm),and especially,Phenoms, are made in Dresden,
> in Fab 1; Module 1.
> the Bonding, Speedbinning and End control are done in Bangkok, Penang, Singapur, China, and Frimley (GB)
> Fullinfusion just got major lucky, with grabbing a cherry chip
> nothing suspicous here!



You obviously don't know Canadians then.   the Bonding, Speedbinning and End control are done in Bangkok, Penang, Singapur, China, and Frimley *then the good stuff is sent to Canada.*

It's all superstition, but that's how I roll!

I usually get pretty good chips to but this latest one is so/so.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> You obviously don't know Canadians then.   the Bonding, Speedbinning and End control are done in Bangkok, Penang, Singapur, China, and Frimley *then the good stuff is sent to Canada.*
> 
> It's all superstition, but that's how I roll!
> 
> I usually get pretty good chips to but this latest one is so/so.



just because they get their dru....eerrrr meds for free, that doesnt mean, they get cherrypicking for free

youre right about your proc, my own 955 c2 did 3.87 with 1.44...yours should do it with stock voltsalways good chips? but as you owned a 955, it needed much more volts then mine, and  you were envious about my chip, as you stated back then

maybe you just can pick intels, and the AMDs dont like you so much?

*reminder to myself: dont make the mod angry*


----------



## erocker (Apr 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just because they get their dru....eerrrr meds for free, that doesnt mean, they get cherrypicking for free
> 
> youre right about your proc, my own 955 c2 did 3.87 with 1.44...yours should do it with stock voltsalways good chips? but as you owned a 955, it needed much more volts then mine, and  you were envious about my chip, as you stated back then
> 
> ...



Lol, no. One mediocre chip is the worst I've done. All other chips I've had from Intel/AMD have been great. It could be my motherboard too. Doesn't matter to me, I game without problems. 


*No wait, I had a E7200 that was utter shit. It topped out at 3.4ghz. Needless to say that chip went back.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Lol, no. One mediocre chip is the worst I've done. All other chips I've had from Intel/AMD have been great. It could be my motherboard too. Doesn't matter to me, I game without problems.
> 
> 
> *No wait, I had a E7200 that was utter shit. It topped out at 3.4ghz. Needless to say that chip went back.



ewwww! i even reached that with an e5200, pantherx12 sold with the warning 
"doesnt overclock very well"! Damn, that must have been the worst chip i ever heard of, from Intel


----------



## erocker (Apr 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ewwww! i even reached that with an e5200, pantherx12 sold with the warning
> "doesnt overclock very well"! Damn, that must have been the worst chip i ever heard of, from Intel



It was. The chip I got in return did 4ghz easy. I bet that chip I had to send back was one off the edge of a wafer. The guy standing there probablly had a tough decision to make by putting it in the "good" or "bad" bin.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> It was. The chip I got in return did 4ghz easy. I bet that chip I had to send back was one off the edge of a wafer. The guy standing there probablly had a tough decision to make by putting it in the "good" or "bad" bin.



i would say, it was at the edge... dangerously near at the edge of getting binned out
was its spreader seated correctly?


----------



## dumo (Apr 25, 2010)

On Single stage cooling






Heres cpu @4.5Ghz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 25, 2010)

dumo said:


> On Single stage cooling
> 
> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/3915/screenshot022s.jpg
> 
> ...



Cdawall would have pushed that thing to 5ghz

how low were the temps during testing that?


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 27, 2010)

I see people already overclock Phenom II X6, even though it's 1055T & not 1090T BE. Oh & congrats on posting links to 1090T reviews, now when W1zz will do his own review here ? 

P.S. I think that if 1095T BE won't be released by August (if there will be such CPU announced at all), i'll go for 1090T BE. Hopefully the price will get lower by then. Hope to get overclocking friendly CPU.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey fellas using a beta bios on my new PII x6 but cannot get the unlocked multipler to work. I can overclock using the fsb but not the unlocked multi on my 1090t anyone else having this problem? I also cannot get the turbo to function even when turned on. This beta bios from Gigabyte is junk.

*Okay scratch that what the problem is you must turn all th power saving stuff off first and let the voltage reset to normal then start adjusting the voltage to you oc settings. I was doing it all at once. Fast chip at 4.0ghz 3rd try. Wasn't gonna buy one but saw it and bought it. Also I could care less about turbo but I think my power setting being on 100 percent in vistas cpu menu is stopping it from changing.*


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 27, 2010)

my cherry c3 965 is up F/S ppl,,,,
HERE


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Hey fellas using a beta bios on my new PII x6 but cannot get the unlocked multipler to work. I can overclock using the fsb but not the unlocked multi on my 1090t anyone else having this problem? I also cannot get the turbo to function even when turned on. This beta bios from Gigabyte is junk.
> 
> *Okay scratch that what the problem is you must turn all th power saving stuff off first and let the voltage reset to normal then start adjusting the voltage to you oc settings. I was doing it all at once. Fast chip at 4.0ghz 3rd try. Wasn't gonna buy one but saw it and bought it. Also I could care less about turbo but I think my power setting being on 100 percent in vistas cpu menu is stopping it from changing.*



what voltage for 4ghz? any benches(want to see how it compares to my i7)


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what voltage for 4ghz? any benches(want to see how it compares to my i7)


I have a shit load of pix, just click my above link and all you need to know is posted


----------



## trt740 (Apr 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what voltage for 4ghz? any benches(want to see how it compares to my i7)



I wouldn't upgrade from a I7 to this chip just brings AMD very near equal to Intel. I would say it is close to a I7 920 but it's not a upgrade. I will say that both my 955 and this chip seem faster in Windows. This chip runs cool as hell and seems better binned than the C3 chips. I have been playing with it for about a hour and it's at 4.0ghz with 1.45v but it will go lower. My 955 need 1.5v to hit 4.0ghz.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 27, 2010)

very nice a hexcore running at 4.0GHz where a quad couldnt, I guess AMD finally found the right mix of fabbing


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 27, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I wouldn't upgrade from a I7 to this chip just brings AMD very near equal to Intel. I would say it is close to a I7 920 but it's not a upgrade. I will say that both my 955 and this chip seem faster in Windows. This chip runs cool as hell and seems better binned than the C3 chips. I have been playing with it for about a hour and it's at 4.0ghz with 1.45v but it will go lower. My 955 need 1.5v to hit 4.0ghz.


wanna put your money where your moth is lol?

In my benches I don't disable a single thing, I RUN WHAT I BRING,,,, no BS... 

I can run oh lets say 1.42ish but who cares, I want X6 1090T marks...


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what voltage for 4ghz? any benches(want to see how it compares to my i7)


Hey run Wprime at 4ghz on x6 and lets see what it does please? 

I have one on the way and will be benching 24/3 this weekend..... GOT RED BULL lol


----------



## trt740 (Apr 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> wanna put your money where your moth is lol?
> 
> In my benches I don't disable a single thing, I RUN WHAT I BRING,,,, no BS...
> 
> I can run oh lets say 1.42ish but who cares, I want X6 1090T marks...



I don't need to the I7 is faster my old 920 did 4.2ghz 24/7 and was faster. I know already no need to bet, however, in windows and multitasking this PII x6 flys in Vista. When I get to that I will but read the reviews there are plenty of benches.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I have a shit load of pix, just click my above link and all you need to know is posted



you have a very nice chip on your hands.  
If i had the $$$ i would grab it in a heartbeat





fullinfusion said:


> Hey run Wprime at 4ghz on x6 and lets see what it does please?
> 
> I have one on the way and will be benching 24/3 this weekend..... GOT RED BULL lol


are you telling me to run Wprime on my i7 with 6threads?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you have a very nice chip on your hands.
> If i had the $$$ i would grab it in a heartbeat



Mine seems to match his. They all must be good and I am on air and only begun to test.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you have a very nice chip on your hands.
> If i had the $$$ i would grab it in a heartbeat


lol I see alot of onlookers in my thread but no bites yet. Ahh friday Is going to be mine lol.... I Can only pray


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 27, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Mine seems to match his. They all must be good and I am on air and only begun to test.


must be cool in your room atm hey?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 27, 2010)

trust me i want that damn chip can i afford it nope.. will i have the money for it soon.. sadly no..... i still owe exodus $15 for that 940be as per are arrangment and after a haircut and new shoes (you should see the holes in these things there the size of quarters) ill be broke for awhile yet  hopefully someone bites on that 965


----------



## trt740 (Apr 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> must be cool in your room atm hey?



nope they run cool cores are at 45c under full prime load and all the reviews have near the same temps.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 27, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> trust me i want that damn chip can i afford it nope.. will i have the money for it soon.. sadly no..... i still owe exodus $15 for that 940be as per are arrangment and after a haircut and new shoes (you should see the holes in these things there the size of quarters) ill be broke for awhile yet  hopefully someone bites on that $965



I just posted it F/S on the local site, I have always had great responces on EBrandon


----------



## trt740 (Apr 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I just posted it F/S on the local site, I have always had great responces on EBrandon



I think my chips very good, as is my 955, but I was wrong it will take 1.5v to be stable on this board. I'm betting in a higher end AMD motherboard board less voltage would be required because 3.9ghz takes only 1.425v. However, this board is very setting limited using .025 increments. Still even at 1.5v the max recommended voltage on air it is cool as hell. I bet if i could set my board to 1.48v it would be stable but I cannot it jumps to 1.5v. Even at 1.5v it only reaches 50c full load on my air cooler Promeg, with one 62 cf fan.


----------



## manchesterutd81 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Oc X6*

anyone have any links to OC X6 with watercooling?


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 28, 2010)

^+1

Just like manchesterutd81 asked, so i join the question as well : 1)cause there's none of you guys visit the "Best wc kit for AM3 CPU" & don't won't to double post ; & 2) cause i see you have posted some news bout CoolIT's wc kit for Phenom II X6. Also wanna know how CoolIT fares out vs Swiftech, Bitspower & etc.....


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 29, 2010)

i'mt trying to stablize my oc on my m4a79t deluxe.. and i'm curious.. what are some stable voltages i could push the northbridge too.. more specifically the 790fx  northbridge not the cpu bridge...


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i'mt trying to stablize my oc on my m4a79t deluxe.. and i'm curious.. what are some stable voltages i could push the northbridge too.. more specifically the 790fx  northbridge not the cpu bridge...



You shouldn't need to touch the NB voltage really. What frequencies are you trying to push?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 29, 2010)

not tryiing to push any higher frequency's, just noticing some instability all of a sudden.. bumped the mem voltage up a bit just to make sure and seems to have settled the issue.. i upgraded my bios.. and didn't know if it was causing it.. but memory may have been lower, i had forgotten the voltage i had when i set it up...


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 29, 2010)

edit: Anyone know if the Corsair TWIN3X4096-1600C7DHX are any good? They are v4.1 and require 1.9v. If these still apply to the list of ICs used on Corsair's forum, they should be Samsungs.

.....

Upping the NB voltage can help stabilize memory. Though, I never really had it solve anything, but it did help cut down on errors when running memtest.

What kind of performance hits come when running the memory controller in ganged?

I couldn't for the life of me get 8-8-8-24 at 1600mhz state with the 1333 cl8 blue Ripjaws. Even worse is that I could run really tight 7-7-7-20 28tRC 1333 and got slightly better performance at 9-9-9-24 30tRC at 1600! Changing anything doesn't help move it to 8t as errors still come up eventually, they just take very long looping of memtest.

So, after disabling interweaving as a despite attempt it suddenly passed 8 Hrs of looping test 4 when it would fail in less than 10 passes when looping either test 4 or 3. The errors came no matter what voltages or speeds I set trying to pass 8-8-8-24 30tRC, even stock speeds. I decided to run in ganged (with interweaving enabled) after I realized what I disabled unganged.

Result? It seems as most things are quicker. Super Pi is a a couple tenths of a second faster. I know in the Everest memory bench shows only memory copy being about 2GB/s slower than cl9 1600mhz memory when cpu and cpu-nb are the same speeds.

I'm just really ecstatic cause I've spent like a week trying to get these things to run cl8 at 1600 and it would just right out refuse. I think the memory controller on my 555 is weak especially since stock cpu-nb vid is 1.20. Now I got to see how far I can run with it so maybe I can get some of that performance back that I lost when switching to ganged mode.


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2010)

Those sticks should have no problems running on an AM3 rig at stock settings, unganged, 1t. From what I've see on Corsair's forums is they can usually run at 1.8v. I believe the newer revisions use a form of Micron D9's.


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 29, 2010)

Can I join the club??


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> Those sticks should have no problems running on an AM3 rig at stock settings, unganged, 1t. From what I've see on Corsair's forums is they can usually run at 1.8v. I believe the newer revisions use a form of Micron D9's.



I couldn't find them on Corsair's website so I figure they are some older ones especially since they are used. Can't really find anything close to them (~$125) except OCZs after rebates but I'm always hesitant of them since I always hear about dead sticks on new purchases.

I wasn't sure about the ICs since they are older models they don't sell anymore I wasn't sure if the version chart on Corsair's forum applied since I know it was different as of a year or so ago. I've seen a couple places where people said they ran them at 1.7 with the board I have (MA790FXT-UD5P) so I have hope. lol

I've got some Samsung HCF0s apparently in the G.Skill Pis I have in my i7. Now that I finally found some kind of resolution I'm going to take those Pis for a spin this weekend since I hear good things about them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 30, 2010)

well if all goes as it should ill have a Phenom II 965 with a Gigabyte 790fx usb3 motherboard now i just need to find some 2x2gig DDR3 for cheap and ill be up and running in no time


----------



## manchesterutd81 (Apr 30, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well if all goes as it should ill have a Phenom II 965 with a Gigabyte 790fx usb3 motherboard now i just need to find some 2x2gig DDR3 for cheap and ill be up and running in no time



Ive been told to use the 890 or 8__ Mob from gig if i get the 6-core... is that a good i idea for me building my first rig or go with the 790?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 30, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> Can I join the club??
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35262&stc=1&d=1272525207
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35263&stc=1&d=1272525261
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35264&stc=1&d=1272525303



Looking good. I've got my 1090T ready to go. Just waiting for my Crosshair IV. Can't wait to clock that beast on water. Can you post a screenie of load temps?


----------



## dumo (Apr 30, 2010)

LN2 - 1090T 1013APMW


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 30, 2010)

dumo said:


> LN2
> 
> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/6144/screenshot017ml.jpg



That's just sick.  What I'd like to know is max clocks under 1.5v. That's about my safe 24/7 limit.


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow. What memory are you using with timings at 6-6-6-18 at 1700mhz??

Oh and what voltage is your NB at and what are its temps like?


----------



## dumo (Apr 30, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> Wow. What memory are you using with timings at 6-6-6-18 at 1700mhz??
> 
> Oh and what voltage is your NB at and what are its temps like?


Itd Corsair Dom. GT 1600 C6. NB V @ 1.425.


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2010)

*Need a suggestion.*

My Crosshair IV comes in today. I will be using my 965BE C3 on it for a while along with some G.Skill tridents 2000Mhz.

Any pointers of what I should have my HT/NB/Ram set at for just basic overall stability with decent performance?  I was thinking of just using 1800mhz 8 8-8-24. So, in that case what would be the best settings to use on the NB/HT? A guess would be around 2700Mhz NB and the same with the HTT?

Thanks. 

Bah, FedEx has failed me. Not getting the board until Monday.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

My 1090T is in,but I wasn't fast enough getting back home from Wisconsin, tomorrow @ 10am I shall have it, good luck with the ch4 E  what that set ya back?


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> My 1090T is in,but I wasn't fast enough getting back home from Wisconsin, tomorrow @ 10am I shall have it, good luck with the ch4 E  what that set ya back?



You were in Wicsonsin?! That's where I hail from, as does Kreij the highlander, though he lives in the highlands obviously. I got mine for 250 shipped.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 1, 2010)

1090T and its next stepping are bound to be heavy clockers.  I would gladly pick one up if I could.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> You were in Wicsonsin?! That's where I hail from, as does Kreij the highlander, though he lives in the highlands obviously. I got mine for 250 shipped.


Yup I haul the ol sows to Curtiss and Water Town Wi. Twice a week 
Thats why I have a us addy hehe plus...

Im the reason you have your Tasty JohnsonVille Brats lol


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Yup I haul the ol sows to Curtiss and Water Town Wi. Twice a week
> Thats why I have a us addy hehe plus...
> 
> Im the reason you have your Tasty JohnsonVille Brats lol



You sir, are awesome! Brats rule.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 1, 2010)

anyone got some leads on some cheap DDR3 preferable 1333 7-7-7-21 timings for my soon to be AM3 setup? im strapped for cash so yea need a little bit of help getting the last part on my list

already got a 965be coming thanks to exodus and a 790fx from kantastic just need the ram to finish the deal


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> You sir, are awesome! Brats rule.


Hey we all got a job to do hey


----------



## PaulieG (May 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> My Crosshair IV comes in today. I will be using my 965BE C3 on it for a while along with some G.Skill tridents 2000Mhz.
> 
> Any pointers of what I should have my HT/NB/Ram set at for just basic overall stability with decent performance?  I was thinking of just using 1800mhz 8 8-8-24. So, in that case what would be the best settings to use on the NB/HT? A guess would be around 2700Mhz NB and the same with the HTT?
> 
> ...



Mine is in Monday too. Kinda sucks since it's currently sitting in a UPS hub 45 minutes from me in Knoxville.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 1, 2010)

Any Board Recommendations for 1090T? Overclocking- Dual Card capability is not a must as I will probably get a Dual GPU board if ever need be. (Slot spacing sucks on boards anyway)


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

holy shit does my mobo have 1090T support? I thought I seen it did with the latest bios but now I cant find it 

Any body know if the Crosshair III Formula has the support? link? please? beggin?


----------



## t77snapshot (May 1, 2010)

*Started overclock'in again!*

Hi, I want to join the club so I decided to start OC'ing my 920. So far the highest I got without any timings/ voltage tweaking is about 3.36. I want to reach a small goal of 3.6Ghz for now and I have a couple questions because I am bit rusty. Ok the multiplers are locked and maxed at x14, when increasing the FSB do I also increase the cpu voltage or the NB voltage? Does anyone else here have a PII 920?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> holy shit does my mobo have 1090T support? I thought I seen it did with the latest bios but now I cant find it
> 
> Any body know if the Crosshair III Formula has the support? link? please? beggin?



I did a search and the 1503 is supposed to add support but the Asus site doesn't say it does


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I did a search and the 1503 is supposed to add support but the Asus site doesn't say it does



you have a link for me man? and your right it just shows something totally different on there site... I installed the latest bios and my 965 c3 chip hated to clock using the latest bios...

I went back to the good ol trusted previous one


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> you have a link for me man? and your right it just shows something totally different on there site... I installed the latest bios and my 965 c3 chip hated to clock using the latest bios...
> 
> I went back to the good ol trusted previous one



http://www.overclock.net/9141520-post904.html


from his specs it says he is using a 1090 on a C.III.F

doesn't look so good 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4367377


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://www.overclock.net/9141520-post904.html
> 
> 
> from his specs it says he is using a 1090 on a C.III.F
> ...


ah I think he did some thing wrong b4 the install bro 

I'll keep you up to date tomorrow after mine is migrated


----------



## mastrdrver (May 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> anyone got some leads on some cheap DDR3 preferable 1333 7-7-7-21 timings for my soon to be AM3 setup? im strapped for cash so yea need a little bit of help getting the last part on my list
> 
> already got a 965be coming thanks to exodus and a 790fx from kantastic just need the ram to finish the deal



2x1gb Kingston
2x2gb blue Ripjaws

The Kingstons are only 10 bucks more than the cheapest listing on Newegg. If you got a little more then there are the Ripjaws. I know they aren't 7.... but I've had mine in 3 different AM3 boards including the MSI 770-C45 I hate and they all have passed memtest 24 hrs of looping 7-7-7-20 28tRC 1T without a problem. I can do 1600mhz with mine in my 790FTX-UD5P 8-8-8-24 but I have to have the memory controller in ganged mode. They will not do that in unganged mode no matter what I do (spent 2+ days to find this out ).

Been looking quickly but I can't find any deals on any forums yet.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

Crazy just pick your self up a set of the OCZ amd black sticks bro.... there cheap and have some hidden potential hehe..... using AOD you can link up to there server and it checks your system and sets the volts and clocks to the ram bro automatically


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

1090T is installed  but now..... ASUS get your shit together and give us am3 CH3 BIOS support!!!


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2010)

What do you mean?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> What do you mean?


oh strange shit is going on, for one cpuid reads 800mhz than jumps up to 3.2ghz... my side gadget wont work, AOD wont work... just a number of problems...


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> oh strange shit is going on, for one cpuid reads 800mhz than jumps up to 3.2ghz... my side gadget wont work, AOD wont work... just a number of problems...



Sounds like Cool & Quiet at work. Did you make sure to setup your bios after flashing it? What bios revision are you currently using?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> Sounds like Cool & Quiet at work. Did you make sure to setup your bios after flashing it? What bios revision are you currently using?


the newest bios, and what is the cool n quiet name? c1e or something like that


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)




----------



## cadaveca (May 1, 2010)

Also make sure the correct cpu driver is installed.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Also make sure the correct cpu driver is installed.



I removed the 965 cpu driver B4 the chip was installed.... boot up and checked and the driver is showing 6 cores


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2010)

What is the bios number?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> What is the bios number?


1503 is the bios ver

also take a look..


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2010)

I know there is another place to get newer bios's for Asus. Judging by the date of that bios, it's a perhaps a bit old for 1090T support.

Somebody has to know where that ftp site is.....


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> I know there is another place to get newer bios's for Asus. Judging by the date of that bios, it's a perhaps a bit old for 1090T support.
> 
> Somebody has to know where that ftp site is.....


Please tell me!


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2010)

I hope there is one, but after searching around it seems like the 1090T just isn't supported very well on your board yet.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> I hope there is one, but after searching around it seems like the 1090T just isn't supported very well on your board yet.


dam that really blows...


----------



## cadaveca (May 1, 2010)

New bios should be out soon. Don't have a date yet though.


----------



## cdawall (May 1, 2010)

Bah so good news is I got my 1090t today bad news is my 890gx died from a bios flash and I can't get my ch3 to even post...going to try it with my 250 in it again but it didn't do shit with my x6....hopefully the ch2 works just fine


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Bah so good news is I got my 1090t today bad news is my 890gx died from a bios flash and I can't get my ch3 to even post...going to try it with my 250 in it again but it didn't do shit with my x6....hopefully the ch2 works just fine


amd needs to push the makers to get there shit together... good luck CD


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

There Proof! this bios dont support this 1090T!!! I thought id just down core to 4 from 6 and now cpuid is running at the 3.2ghz setting as well as the core volts arnt going up n down...

update as I just recovered from a hard lock up....

this is just fucked... whats wrong here?











Oh I had A hissy fit!!!! anybody want whats left lol


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 1, 2010)

yeah i'll take the 5970


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 1, 2010)

O_O

um..... backs away slowly


ill take the ram XD


----------



## trt740 (May 1, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> There Proof! this bios dont support this 1090T!!! I thought id just down core to 4 from 6 and now cpuid is running at the 3.2ghz setting as well as the core volts arnt going up n down...
> 
> update as I just recovered from a hard lock up....
> 
> ...





turn all your power saving items off in the bios, set the voltage to manual reboot, then after reboot up the voltage and start overclocking. I had trouble at frist turbo never worked on mine so I disabled it, aswell as all the power enhancements c1, cool n quiet, core enhancement or turbo boost etc... Now I'm fine but turbo and cool n quiet don't work thats the problem your having. I was stuck at 3.2ghz with no turbo but the voltage was jumping like your is.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> yeah i'll take the 5970


lol I knew the bottom dwellers would chime in on that last post hahahahah

I was just trying something, resetting the RTC (bios) I needed to remove the gpu to get to the battery


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 1, 2010)

damn my plans for free DDR3 are foiled ... goes back to scheming while eating a tuna melt


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

trt740 said:


> turn all your power saving items off in the bios, set the voltage to manual reboot, then after reboot up the voltage and start overclocking. I had trouble at frist turbo never worked on mine so I desabled it, aswell as all the power enhancements c1, cool n quiet, core enhancement or turbo boost etc... No I'm


your not using a CH3 are ya? plus even if I do that I still cant get into AOD to clock..

but I shall try what you suggest and thank you


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> damn my plans for free DDR3 are foiled ... goes back to scheming while eating a tuna melt


where u live tuna man?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 1, 2010)

lol Maine the state thats home to Stephen King  the Maine lobster and  lots of trees


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 1, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> lol I knew the bottom dwellers would chime in on that last post hahahahah
> 
> I was just trying something, resetting the RTC (bios) I needed to remove the gpu to get to the battery



bottom dwellers, good sir i am very offended.. my 5870s in crossfire surely outpace your 5970... bottom my ass, i was gonna just add that card to the bottom of my pci express slots for some quadfire action lawl.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol Maine the state thats home to Stephen King  the Maine lobster and  lots of trees


daym bro!!! send me a 10lb lobster and I'll send you ram lol....

Update* AOD works now! didnt realize aod had a newer version.... it now shows turbo mode.

I upped the clocks but everything but the cpu would clock....HT link... NB all clocked well... Im going back into the bios and turn the settings back to stock and boot back into windows and give AOD a shot... Dam ASUS and there op notch mobo!!!!! thinking an AM3 mobo would have a x6 bios update by now... I thought.... all ah never mind!!! wish me luck


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol Maine the state thats home to Stephen King  the Maine lobster and  lots of trees



here is the settings i currently use crazyeyes, this is what you'll be working with, however ignore the voltage as it's only 1.525 in bios, my m4a hates me....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 1, 2010)

nice thanks exodus thats just what i needed to see you think a Dark Knight could handle that 4ghz or should i tone it down a bit at 3.9 

of course im dropping it into kantastics 790fx  i just need the ram >_< thinking about getting these

Crucial Ballistix Tracer 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR... 

as i dont need massive ram speed just some nice decent timings and the ability to hit 1450mhz or there about


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> bottom dwellers, good sir i am very offended.. my 5870s in crossfire surely outpace your 5970... bottom my ass, i was gonna just add that card to the bottom of my pci express slots for some quadfire action lawl.


lol I was kiddn bro , but really I think not lol, I can run both cores at 1000MHz and a memory at 1250mhz without breaking a sweat on this Sapphire card..... I also help the gpu out by raising the PCI-e freq up a tad to accommodate the added bus speed .... but you Sir.... me and you... will be having a pissn match soon as soon as ASUS get there shit together and give me a proper bios update hehe


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2010)

OK i was previously a Phenom II owner and then went to I7 now im back into the AMD game for a while but with a Athlon X2. I have for sale in the FS section a Small intel combo and when its gone it will allow me to get the mATX AMD board i need for thuban support!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> here is the settings i currently use crazyeyes, this is what you'll be working with, however ignore the voltage as it's only 1.525 in bios, my m4a hates me....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100501/cpuz.png


WHAT!!!! I could use way less volts on my 965... mind the gpu was hardly clocked lol


----------



## trt740 (May 1, 2010)

guys what the max safe voltage for s/b, n/b and n/b to cpu vid.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

slowly but surley.... getting the wobbley bios doing something.... look at how easy this is lol

common CD stop stalling lol

also this new IC Diamond compound works sweet


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

trt740 said:


> guys what the max safe voltage for s/b, n/b and n/b to cpu vid.


leave the sb volt on auto... nb auto... and cpu nb no higher then 1.40v


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i was previously a Phenom II owner and then went to I7 now im back into the AMD game for a while but with a Athlon X2. I have for sale in the FS section a Small intel combo and when its gone it will allow me to get the mATX AMD board i need for thuban support!


Nice! what made ya come back to the dark side?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice! what made ya come back to the dark side?



Well i wanted a kickazz HTPC setup that could compete with my I7 if needbe so here we go. my plans are a ASRock 785G Motherboard with X6 1090T CPU and 4gb of DDR2-800 with either my 9600GT im using as physx or the onboard ATI HD4200.

At first the HTPC will have a Athlon X2 5600+ @ 3.2ghz.

I also have a DFI 790FX board that the Athlon X2 is running in


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well i wanted a kickazz HTPC setup that could compete with my I7 if needbe so here we go. my plans are a ASRock 785G Motherboard with X6 1090T CPU and 4gb of DDR2-800 with either my 9600GT im using as physx or the onboard ATI HD4200.
> 
> At first the HTPC will have a Athlon X2 5600+ @ 3.2ghz.
> 
> I also have a DFI 790FX board that the Athlon X2 is running in


dont hold me on this man but dont the x6's just have a single memory ddr3 controller on board? the x4's had both ddr2 and ddr3 controllers .....x6 is strictly ddr3 but Im not 100% sure

plus a kick ass to compete against your I7 rig? I think the x6 does alot better in every bench mark hmmmm?

from all the reviews I've read that is lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 1, 2010)

uh x6 works on AM2+ / Am3 buddy it was posted by bta a long while back  it was confirmed back in january


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> uh x6 works on AM2+ / Am3 buddy it was posted by bta a long while back


I know that.... why? the chip has one less pin one it that's why its backwards compatible and hey, Crazy,.... move that lazy eye center of the screen.... he was saying DDR2 800MHz sticks ... Im sure the 1090T cpu only has the DDR3 controller built in....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 1, 2010)

ut even with fairly immature support the chip runs nearly as fast as it is supposed to.  It still supports the AM2+ platform with DDR-2 1066 support, which is a big positive for those not yet willing or able to upgrade their motherboard and memory.

taken from the PC perspective 1090T review

nvm hold on amds site isnt working now grrr

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2010/04/27/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-black-edition/1

http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=910&type=expert&pid=12

they could be wrong but wouldnt that mean 99% of the reviews on the net would be half baked garbage since they cant get facts straight?

according to just about all of them 1090T is am2+ ready if you use 1066mhz DDR2

im certainly not end all be all but if i was looking at reviews to judge buying this cpu it would seem to me Am2+ is a green light  IF it gets a bios update

and if he only has 800mhz DDR2 whats so hard about entering the bios setting the ram to a 1066 divider and then adjust the timings  i might be missing something but i would think thats viable


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ut even with fairly immature support the chip runs nearly as fast as it is supposed to.  It still supports the AM2+ platform with DDR-2 1066 support, which is a big positive for those not yet willing or able to upgrade their motherboard and memory.
> 
> taken from the PC perspective 1090T review
> 
> ...


ok kool, Im not in the mood atm lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 1, 2010)

sorry man not trying to argue it may only have a DDR3 controller but seems everyones still saying DDR2 is supported in some form... i know my crappy Gskills can hit 1066 but it requires loose timings.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> sorry man not trying to argue it may only have a DDR3 controller but seems everyones still saying DDR2 is supported in some form... i know my crappy Gskills can hit 1066 but it requires loose timings.


no worries bro, I take things with moderation in here.


----------



## trt740 (May 1, 2010)

okay boys I don't care what Intel says once you get these cpus N/B speed up to 2800+ they fly faster than any chip I have seen in windows.
x6 works with ddr2 aswell.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 1, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> lol I was kiddn bro , but really I think not lol, I can run both cores at 1000MHz and a memory at 1250mhz without breaking a sweat on this Sapphire card..... I also help the gpu out by raising the PCI-e freq up a tad to accommodate the added bus speed .... but you Sir.... me and you... will be having a pissn match soon as soon as ASUS get there shit together and give me a proper bios update hehe



you sir have a deal, and yes i have the bios and asus has taken care of things on their end for my 1090t, however i get the shaft and have to wait a week for the chip to be useable as my g/f paid for it, and must allow her to give it to me on my bday, may 7... So that's the day buddy. and we'll go at it.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> you sir have a deal, and yes i have the bios and asus has taken care of things on their end for my 1090t, however i get the shaft and have to wait a week for the chip to be useable as my g/f paid for it, and must allow her to give it to me on my bday, may 7... So that's the day buddy. and we'll go at it.


Pussy whiped lol, hey Asus gives you support? why not me? I have a better mobo!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2010)

Ok im a proud new owner of a ASRock 785GMH/128M board! now just to save up the funds for the 1090T







Oh and BTW YES the board supports 1090T with DDR2 (EVEN 800mhz)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 1, 2010)

bam added you infusion i was taken a few minutes break from my overeating some of my awesometastic dinner

well i think that solves the 1090T ddr2 thing lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> bam added you infusion i was taken a few minutes break from my overeating some of my awesometastic dinner
> 
> well i think that solves the 1090T ddr2 thing lol



heck yea crazy eye! im excited! this is gonna be one nice HTPC. now i just got to get a thuban CPU and a HTPC case


----------



## trt740 (May 1, 2010)

*best i can do so far 24/7*

I have lower end ram that won't tighten, and this motherboard is a lower end  AMD motherboard (90.00) . Also, I cannot seem to get my cpu voltage down any lower. Still not to bad for half the price of my old Intel system.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2010)

WOW TRT! thats still a good clock!


----------



## trt740 (May 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW TRT! thats still a good clock!



Not bad the N/B feq is very good and temps are low on air.The Gskills I have are decent for 89.00 but they are the lower end Ripjaws unlike the ones others have.


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2010)

I think this is a better all around 24/7 systems oc , my video card will go higher but it seems to make very little world difference


----------



## PaulieG (May 2, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I think this is a better all around 24/7 systems oc , my video card will go higher but it seems to make very little world difference
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100501/everyday.jpg



Tom, think you can get that cpu voltage down a bit? I'm really hoping to see 4.0ghz under 1.45v on my Crosshair IV.


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2010)

Nice job trt!

I'm looking at getting the same, but of course, my memory is a wee bit better(not that the cost was better!), however, my XFX cards won't do 1300mhz on the mem at all...and according to XFX, the XXX cards are no longer shipping with 1300mhz mem either, they are now 900/1250 instead of 875/1300.



You're northbridge is a good one...but can ya get more? I'm aiming for 3200mhz NB, and I'll keep buying chips until I get it!

:shadedshu




Paulie, that's just about normal clocks. 4ghz 1.5v should be the norm, exceptional chips will get 4.2 24/7


I mean, think about it...6 cores @ 4ghz=24ghz in a single chip. And it ain't very hot, is it?


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Nice job trt!
> 
> I'm looking at getting the same, but of course, my memory is a wee bit better(not that the cost was better!), however, my XFX cards won't do 1300mhz on the mem at all...and according to XFX, the XXX cards are no longer shipping with 1300mhz mem either, they are now 900/1250 instead of 875/1300.
> 
> ...



1250 to 1300 makes very little difference as do core speeds after 900 unless you get near 1000.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 2, 2010)

do you have Spread Spectrum on? TBH I think a 1090T BE running at 4.0GHz should be faster overall than a 965BE at MultiThreaded apps due to the 2 additional cores


----------



## PaulieG (May 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Nice job trt!
> 
> I'm looking at getting the same, but of course, my memory is a wee bit better(not that the cost was better!), however, my XFX cards won't do 1300mhz on the mem at all...and according to XFX, the XXX cards are no longer shipping with 1300mhz mem either, they are now 900/1250 instead of 875/1300.
> 
> ...



I like to play this game where I squeeze every damn mhz I can while still staying within spec voltage. Not that I have to, since I'm on water, but I make it a challenge. I'm sure I've seen these chips at 4.0 at 1.45v.


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Tom, think you can get that cpu voltage down a bit? I'm really hoping to see 4.0ghz under 1.45v on my Crosshair IV.



1.475v is default voltage using turbo(which i'm not using) I believe and it seems my chips isn't as good as some , but remember my motherboard has very basic incremental voltage control so with a better +.005 motherboard you could do better. Mine is .025 so it jumps from say 1.45 to 1.475 etc... a cross hair would do it on alot less voltage. If it helps my cpu does 3.9ghz on 1.425v*. Also I believe thubans max voltage on air recommended by AMD is 1.5v so I'm under that.*
Here is a good thread http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=250607


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> do you have Spread Spectrum on? TBH I think a 1090T BE running at 4.0GHz should be faster overall than a 965BE at MultiThreaded apps due to the 2 additional cores



spread sectrum is off, should it be on


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2010)

trt740 said:


> 1250 to 1300 makes very little difference as do core speeds after 900 unless you get near 1000.



You're not running Eyefinity, then. I notice it quite a bit, as before most things were barely above 60fps, and now they dip below...really annoying on TN panels, dropping below 60hz.

I'm running 950gpu, and yes, you are very right about that difference. Maximum FPS picks up a little bit, but dropping the mem dropped the minimums. It took 950 jsut to get the performance i had at stock.

I just hope they can find me some cards. They are loath to give out brand new ones @ RMA, nevermind they've known about the mem issues since February(which was not denied), so if they replace my cards, they are gonna have to bin 'em, for sure.

But they've been pretty good to deal with, except of course, a bios that changes clock speeds and changes performance for the worse isn't what I was hoping for.

And no, you don't need spread spectrum.



Paulieg said:


> I like to play this game where I squeeze every damn mhz I can while still staying within spec voltage. Not that I have to, since I'm on water, but I make it a challenge. I'm sure I've seen these chips at 4.0 at 1.45v.



Yeah, should be more than possible on water. Air is different...every single degree helps these chips.


----------



## computertechy (May 2, 2010)

post in this thread if u can about this fellas. keep on topic. Sorry

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121404

Ok so when i open CPU-Z it show's the clock as this






Then.






and keep's switching back and forth every 5/10 secs, all power saving is off and ROG shows the clock doesn't change.


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> You're not running Eyefinity, then. I notice it quite a bit, as before most things were barely above 60fps, and now they dip below...really annoying on TN panels, dropping below 60hz.
> 
> I'm running 950gpu, and yes, you are very right about that difference. Maximum FPS picks up a little bit, but dropping the mem dropped the minimums.
> 
> ...



XFX is a very good company, Also try this card it uses hynix ram I believe not samsung.

GIGABYTE GV-R587SO-1GD Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT)...


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2010)

computertechy said:


> Ok so when i open CPU-Z it show's the clock as this
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/wtfwtf.png
> 
> ...



cool N quiet (in bios and windows) is on turn it off under load it will change. You gotta turn c1 and cool N quiet plus turbo core enhancement off.


----------



## computertechy (May 2, 2010)

"*all power saving is off*" its off. and it doesn't go up under load. its every 5/10 seconds all the time every time. and nothing is running.

EDIT: ahh ok i will try this. Thanks


----------



## PaulieG (May 2, 2010)

computertechy said:


> "*all power saving is off*" its off. and it doesn't go up under load. its every 5/10 seconds all the time every time. and nothing is running.
> 
> EDIT: ahh ok i will try this. Thanks



Please let us know if it works!


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2010)

trt740 said:


> XFX is a very good company, Also try this card it uses hynix ram I believe not samsung.
> 
> GIGABYTE GV-R587SO-1GD Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT)...



I won't touch Hynix GDDR5..coldbugs. I'll be putting my cards under LN2 once I get some 2GB ones(or 4GB 5970s), as having reference PCB works best for everyone that I have seen so far...I haven't seen very good clocks outta gigabyte cards at all, with thier non-reference design(which just got a revision,too, I hear, so I'm definately not buying one of them).


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I won't touch Hynix GDDR5..coldbugs. I'll be putting my cards under LN2 once I get some 2GB ones(or 4GB 5970s), as having reference PCB works best for everyone that I have seen so far...I haven't seen very good clocks outta gigabyte cards at all, with thier non-reference design(which just got a revision,too, I hear, so I'm definately not buying one of them).



that cards a different animal all together read this http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=250097* and out of respect for Paul I'm back on topic.*


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 2, 2010)

trt740 said:


> spread sectrum is off, should it be on



No Spread Spectrum was a method to reduce EMI for other surrounding electronics, at the cost of losing a few Clocks, so in terms a 3.0GHZ CPU would operate exactly at 2.9GHz. Leave Spread Spectrum off.

btw Im thinking about this board for a new machine.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=890FX Deluxe3


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> No Spread Spectrum was a method to reduce EMI for other surrounding electronics, at the cost of losing a few Clocks, so in terms a 3.0GHZ CPU would operate exactly at 2.9GHz. Leave Spread Spectrum off.
> 
> btw Im thinking about this board for a new machine.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=890FX Deluxe3



It is off, fellas other than my psu, cpu and gpu i'm using way less than top notice stuff here. I think after saying that I'm doing very well.


----------



## computertechy (May 2, 2010)

trt740 said:


> cool N quiet (in bios and windows) is on turn it off under load it will change. You gotta turn c1 and cool N quiet plus turbo core enhancement off.


 doesn't work mate , using 890FX btw.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2010)

hey I need an oinion! onion lol, opinion!!! im using 1503 bios... if I try 1403 will it screw up my system?


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2010)

computertechy said:


> doesn't work mate , using 890FX btw.



you missed something, try asus forum. Here is my value board http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=3010&ver=


----------



## computertechy (May 2, 2010)

trt740 said:


> you missed something, try asus forum. Here is my value board http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=3010&ver=



 both c1e support and cool & quiet are disabled by default, all i needed to do was disable turbo. Don't see how i missed a thing.


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2010)

computertechy said:


> both c1e support and cool & quiet are disabled by default, all i needed to do was disable turbo. Don't see how i missed a thing.



this may help too http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=Crosshair+IV+Formula&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## computertechy (May 2, 2010)

problems with C1e apparently. come on ASUS, pull your fingers out.....

EDIT: on a plus note, my first ever CPU to hit 4ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1161873 not tested stability yet.


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2010)

Lol, new CPU, new motherboard, bios doesn't work as expected. Nothing new. I would expect a new bios in no less than a week.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2010)

trt740 said:


> this may help too http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=Crosshair+IV+Formula&SLanguage=en-us



thanks but that site is useless to most bro


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Lol, new CPU, new motherboard, bios doesn't work as expected. Nothing new. I would expect a new bios in no less than a week.


what ya going on about E?


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2010)

That your problems, really, should be expected for such new kit.


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> what ya going on about E?



Patience.


----------



## computertechy (May 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Lol, new CPU, new motherboard, bios doesn't work as expected. Nothing new. I would expect a new bios in no less than a week.



true. i should give ASUS a break but i hate it when something doesn't run how it should.

no problem with performance though. these new x6's are a lovely chip....money well spent. So far....


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 2, 2010)

what yall think about the board choice of mine? I will use 1 video card only unless if that bottom PCI E slot is capable of 16x speed


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> what yall think about the board choice of mine? I will use 1 video card only unless if that bottom PCI E slot is capable of 16x speed



Looks awesome, has good specs, I just hope the bios is good. I never used an AsRock before.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> That your problems, really, should be expected for such new kit.


Um no! I buy a high end mobo.... i expect service.... think about it bro, am I wrong by saying that?


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Um no! I buy a high end mobo.... i expect service.... think about it bro, am I wrong by saying that?



They can do so much man. Go back in history to any other high end board from any company and you'll find pretty much none of them a perfect. At least it works. Asus is great at bios support, one of the best for sure. No doubt there will be a new bios soon. Your not wrong, there's just nothing you can do for now and the problem isn't detrimental to system stability.


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Um no! I buy a high end mobo.... i expect service.... think about it bro, am I wrong by saying that?



Nah, I think you are right, but word is that there have been fundamental changes to the AMD cpu microcode, so this problem isn't entirely due to ASUS..in fact, it's AMD that puts out the Microcode!

So ASUS can only work as fast as they can...many boards to get bioses updates ATM.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Patience.


That's one thing i have little of..... your boss Wizzard needs to start making custom bios man 

It's all good, I got it running stable for now but over clocking is a no go on the cpu till a bios release that supports the x6 . 

the x6 in a game is flawless, (that's all) "quoted by Michal Savage the right winged guy"


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2010)

bingo13 said:
			
		

> Before anyone says anything, we went through four different AGESA code levels in the last two months or so as the platform and processors were finalized. This is the reason why we had around seven BIOS releases since the ES samples were delivered in early March.



In talking about the CH4...that's almost 2 bioses a week. Plus, they are working on a fix for the HTT/NB multi issues.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Nah, I think you are right, but word is that there have been fundamental changes to the AMD cpu microcode, so this problem isn't entirely due to ASUS..in fact, it's AMD that puts out the Microcode!
> 
> So ASUS can only work as fast as they can...many boards to get bioses updates ATM.


its the same cpu as the 965 bro, but  It just has 2 more cores.... how hard is that to configure into a bios config?

I have no Idea how to rite bios but really...... Is it that hard for a large ass co to come up with?..... I give them till the end of next week.... if no support comes out I say F%ck ASUS and Im giving my cash to a company that gives a shit  

sorry for being rude but really ComON  ROG!!!!!! get with it.... I remember new Bios's were out b4 the new cpu hit the market so what gives..... GOD!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> In talking about the CH4...that's almost 2 bioses a week. Plus, they are working on a fix for the HTT/NB multi issues.


ROG is top notch! why set that mobo to the side while patching shit up on the 8 series mobo's?

Man Im so ready to leave Asus and buy what is working atm


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2010)

It's OK dude, I got a shoulder for ya to cry on. 










I said myself, That I was gonna wait a couple of months before discussing Thuban...now you personally have experienced why!

And no, the hexacares are NOT jsut an x4 with 2 more cores..Turbo should be the first hint...


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2010)

Dude, relax man. Nobody here works for Asus. If you feel you can't wait for a bios, return it and get a different motherboard. There is literally nothing anyone can do for you. It's your choice, no one is stopping you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Looks awesome, has good specs, I just hope the bios is good. I never used an AsRock before.



I was looking at the layout to see if i could use a video card in that bottom slot as all cards now adays are dual slot, and I kind of figured to sacrifice 1 PCI E1 slot vs 2 slots on the board, well the bottom slot is a 4x slot. So Scratch that board. Gigabytes board has the layout the same the top 2 16x slots being 16x. I figure it this way I intend on getting 1 5870/5890 and probably getting a second later but I didnt want to waste any slots per se.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Dude, relax man. Nobody here works for Asus. If you feel you can't wait for a bios, return it and get a different motherboard. There is literally nothing anyone can do for you. It's your choice, no one is stopping you.


(puff Puff pass) my bad I know better than venting here but really..... ( relaxed)

Thanks E and cas..... I really need a sholder to cry on lol.... ya better get the mop and pail out to wipe me tears up b4 someone slips n falls lol

thanks for keeping me inline guys


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I was looking at the layout to see if i could use a video card in that bottom slot as all cards now adays are dual slot, and I kind of figured to sacrifice 1 PCI E1 slot vs 2 slots on the board, well the bottom slot is a 4x slot. So Scratch that board. Gigabytes board has the layout the same the top 2 16x slots being 16x. I figure it this way I intend on getting 1 5870/5890 and probably getting a second later but I didnt want to waste any slots per se.



Ah, so you're talking about the bottom white PCI-E slot. Usually if the slots are blue, those are the x8 or x16 slots.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 2, 2010)

Whole Point being I dont like wasting Slots on a motherboard, but Id like to get a second video card if Need be in the future.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 2, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> what yall think about the board choice of mine? I will use 1 video card only unless if that bottom PCI E slot is capable of 16x speed



If you do a search on Newegg it comes up though you can't find it listed under the motherboard section.

Seeing as it is the same price as the ASRock 890FX DELUXE3 is the same price as both the ASUS M4A89TD PRO and GIGABYTE 890FXA-UD5 I would suggest getting an Asus board or the Gigabyte (if usb3 is important) over the ASRock.

While all board vendors have their problems, ASRock seems to have too many that are about basic functionality at stock speeds. If a board vendor can't get this down, I have reservation when it comes to performance and/or overclocking. Most usually buy ASRock because they are cheaper. Given that they are the same price as Asus and Gigabyte, I think it would be a good idea to skip on ASRock this time. I just don't see a benefit given no price separation.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 2, 2010)

Well ive had a rocky past with Asus, I have used MSI, DFI, ECS. All seemed to be great boards. Gigabyte a buddy of mine is using currently without any problems. Asus Ive had several customers come to me with dead Asus boards and the board I had wound up not being compatible with a Video card, it took a board swap to a different company to tell me it wasnt the video card but the motherboard, also the amt of boards Asus releases makes me think they won't concentrate on bios fixes/ drivers


----------



## PaulieG (May 2, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> If you do a search on Newegg it comes up though you can't find it listed under the motherboard section.
> 
> Seeing as it is the same price as the ASRock 890FX DELUXE3 is the same price as both the ASUS M4A89TD PRO and GIGABYTE 890FXA-UD5 I would suggest getting an Asus board or the Gigabyte (if usb3 is important) over the ASRock.
> 
> While all board vendors have their problems, ASRock seems to have too many that are about basic functionality at stock speeds. If a board vendor can't get this down, I have reservation when it comes to performance and/or overclocking. Most usually buy ASRock because they are cheaper. Given that they are the same price as Asus and Gigabyte, I think it would be a good idea to skip on ASRock this time. I just don't see a benefit given no price separation.



Ugh. I waited and waited for that damn Gigabyte to be released. I got impatient 2 days ago and ordered the Crosshair IV. NOW it's available.


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Ugh. I waited and waited for that damn Gigabyte to be released. I got impatient 2 days ago and ordered the Crosshair IV. NOW it's available.



I love the all blue theme looks like mine, it's is all blue in the new revision.However, that Crosshair is a nice looking board and lots of people are overclocking 1090t's with no problem.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Pussy whiped lol, hey Asus gives you support? why not me? I have a better mobo!



did you're gf buy you your 2nd top end amd chip in 6 months... pussy whipped my ass, i got a 965 c3 and the m4a79t deluxe from here in december, and now she's got me a 1090t, litterally it's sitting on the desk next to me.. we drove to microcenter together to get it... lol.. i just can't install it, i promised lol.. so i'm stuck wiht my 965 for the week, not like that's a bad thing but i'm itchin for new hardware to play with.


----------



## PaulieG (May 2, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I love the all blue theme looks like mine, it's is all blue in the new revision.However, that Crosshair is a nice looking board.



The Crosshair looks great. I've just had better luck with Gigabyte boards recently, and I like their bios better. However, I'm judging the bios in terms of x58.


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2010)

Couldn't tell ya, I know my board is great and it wasn't expensive at all , but if that crosshair is anything like my old rampage extreme it gonna have bios settings out the ass.


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Couldn't tell ya, I know my board is great and it wasn't expensive at all , but if that crosshair is anything like my old rampage extreme it gonna have bios settings out the ass.



It's got all of the settings from my M4A79T plus, some added voltage options that most likely don't matter unless you are on ice or something. Really, it's easy to use, not nearly as difficult as my Rampage Formula bios.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> The Crosshair looks great. I've just had better luck with Gigabyte boards recently, and I like their bios better. However, I'm judging the bios in terms of x58.



Gigabytes Top end 790 FX Revision was a well known overclockers weapon.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 2, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well ive had a rocky past with Asus, I have used MSI, DFI, ECS. All seemed to be great boards. Gigabyte a buddy of mine is using currently without any problems. Asus Ive had several customers come to me with dead Asus boards and the board I had wound up not being compatible with a Video card, it took a board swap to a different company to tell me it wasnt the video card but the motherboard, also the amt of boards Asus releases makes me think they won't concentrate on bios fixes/ drivers



While I don't have as much experience with any maker as much as it sounds like you do, I too think I've ran into video card problems with Asus. Specifically was the dreaded disabled adapter under Vista with a 4870x2 card where one of the gpus gets disabled for some weird reason that I've never seen a reason why it happened or went away. I agree too that I've always thought Asus made too many boards though it does help them cover all price points while making the choice from one board to another without a large jump in price. Though, most are just modifications of each other and sometimes support does suffer as I know personally. When W7 went retail, there were no drivers listed for the P6T6 WS Revolution board for several months. It wasn't until some one asked on their forum that it was realized that, even though someone had said they did up load the drivers, it was never done even though it uses the same drivers as the P6T7. 



Paulieg said:


> Ugh. I waited and waited for that damn Gigabyte to be released. I got impatient 2 days ago and ordered the Crosshair IV. NOW it's available.



Don't feel bad man. I don't know why, but using the normal selection tabs to navigate through the board options on Newegg, they still don't list the 890FX as an option no matter how you approach it. Either way, I would rather have the CH4 than any Gigabyte board. I'm still hoping to find some deal for a M498T Pro even though I can't believe that Asus released that board without 90 degree sata ports. That still boggles my mind. 

Though, I would really love to see someone release a "Workstation" board like my P6T6 but with a AM3 socket. I've seen the MSI one and I'll pass on MSI, thanks.


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Ugh. I waited and waited for that damn Gigabyte to be released. I got impatient 2 days ago and ordered the Crosshair IV. NOW it's available.



You should've waited. As far as I'm concerned, Gigabyte is the new Asus, and Asus itself has gone decidedly downhill.


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You should've waited. As far as I'm concerned, Gigabyte is the new Asus, and Asus itself has gone decidedly downhill.



Yeah, and it started when Shamino left. He went to EVGA, and look at EVGA boards now...


I wonder who's the influence @ GigaByte. I could care less about who sells the boards, I wanna know who's _really_ making them. There's some really talented people out there...


----------



## PaulieG (May 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You should've waited. As far as I'm concerned, Gigabyte is the new Asus, and Asus itself has gone decidedly downhill.



I know this is true with Intel x58. It's not even close on that side of things. However, it seems that more people have faith in Asus with AMD. I guess we will see. I'l have the CH IV on Monday, and if I don't like it I'll send it back and get the UD5.


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2010)

From the sound of it, I guess I've been lucky.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I know this is true with Intel x58. It's not even close on that side of things. However, it seems that more people have faith in Asus with AMD. I guess we will see. I'l have the CH IV on Monday, and if I don't like it I'll send it back and get the UD5.



I think it is because, if I'm not mistaken, Asus boards give the best memory overclocks with AM3. I know a lot of people report that the 4x multiplier doesn't always work on the Gigabyte boards. With the G.Skill Eco memory you have to use a 240 HTT clock to use the 3.33 multi to get the Eco to run 1600. It refuses to work correctly with the 4x multiplier.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2010)

Check out my new stable.... I hit 51c after an hour of 100% load.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Check out my new stable.... I hit 51c after an hour of 100% load.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/Untitled-1.jpg



sweet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2010)

Its not much but its the best I can do with 100% stability on my work rig.


----------



## tjwo94 (May 3, 2010)

*My New AMD 1090T 6 core BE*

So...got this last week and finally had a little time to mess with it. Currently have it on the new ASUS Crosshair Formula IV with 8 gigs of G.Skill Ripjaws PC3 12800.

Enjoy, and feel free to ask questions.

Oh and...if you haven't bought one..or...undecided, well...get it.  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 3, 2010)

whats the timing on the ripjaws? I'm still weary of Asus due to the past i've had along with several users coming to me to fix their machines.


----------



## cdawall (May 3, 2010)

I either got a bum chip or my psu bit the dust no post on 3 boards with different ram and video cards I'm thinking bum chip


----------



## tjwo94 (May 3, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> whats the timing on the ripjaws? I'm still weary of Asus due to the past i've had along with several users coming to me to fix their machines.



The timing is listed on the top CPUID image. I didn't feel like spending an extra 30 dollars for the Lat 6 set, just not a significant increase in performance.

As far as Asus boards go I have gone through each of the Crosshair boards and have yet to have an issue with any of them, and this newest one is definatley better than its predecesors. I would recommend it to anyone, but of course you have to convince yourself to take the plunge.


----------



## tjwo94 (May 3, 2010)

Slight increase in CPU speed, turned the HT link up a bit and saw a very nice increase in the 3dmark score. Testing stable, but I am starting to find it more difficult to get the sweet spot. Not confident I can get 4.2, but...trying to baby it there.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tjwo94 (May 3, 2010)

Well, looks like this is the max stable setting for my chip/memory/setup. Satisfied with it I must say, and very happy to finally get over the 25000 hump on 3dMark06, haven't achieved that before.

Vast improvement over the 955.

I was able to boot a few times in the 4.2ghz range but never achieved anything stable at that speed. Although, for those of you looking to validate the highest clock speed, I'm confident it could run faster than that on air/water.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2010)

I'm messing around with some G.Skill Tridents on my Crosshair IV that came in today! 







These will most likely be my 24/7 settings, which I try to look for before I see what they can really do. I'm pleased so far... 
One thing is for sure.. This is the best onboard audio I've every used period. It's loud, sounds good, I get no delay mic monitoring, perfect.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 4, 2010)

Nice E.

Do you know if anyone has had the same success with the 2000 Ripjaws? I think they are suppose to have the same ICs but somehow the Trident are suppose to be better. 

I just need something with a lower profile to clear the D14 on my AMD.


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2010)

The only ripjaws I saw that worked well on an AMD board were running at 7 8-7-24 @ 1600mhz. I imagine on a 890fx board, the 2000mhz Ripjaws could probablly run at cas 6. There should be some new ram for 890fx coming out soon, that's what I'm waiting on.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 4, 2010)

So, is this only true with the new 8 series boards I guess?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4364946&postcount=49


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2010)

I got my Crosshair and 1090T set up last night, but it got to late too post screenies. They are coming tonight, and the results so far are awesome. Let's just say it's over 4.2ghz on just 1.45v. My Geil 2133 sticks are also loving this board, with almost 1700 Cas 7.

Edit: Anyone find the Crosshair IV bios a bit "squirrelly" (word?)? I can't complain about the performance, but little things are irritating me, like how it handles hard drive configurations etc. Maybe it's just me being used to x58 and Gigabyte. I'll give it a few days...


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, bios isn't really ready for the BE chips, and adjusting multi, quite yet. Get bios 0707.


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, bios isn't really ready for the BE chips, and adjusting multi, quite yet. Get bios 0707.



Getting the 0707 bios was the second thing I did last night, after installing windows. 

What about NB and CPU-NB voltage on these chips? I'm relatively stable on just 1.27 right now, but I'm wondering what a safe max may be for these chips.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 4, 2010)

Very nice tjwo!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 4, 2010)

Well my new ASRock board and HTPC case (thanks erocker) is on its way! now i need a Phenom II CPU


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Getting the 0707 bios was the second thing I did last night, after installing windows.
> 
> What about NB and CPU-NB voltage on these chips? I'm relatively stable on just 1.27 right now, but I'm wondering what a safe max may be for these chips.



the controllers are basically the same as before. Look to not go over 1.4 or so, and you shouldn't need more than about 1.25v for up to 2800mhz NB, and maybe 1.325 for 3000, but as always, this is going to change from chip to chip...some Thubans can do 3200mhz NB to properly match 1600mhz memory, and get close to 12800MB/sec.

890FX is just a tweaked 790FX, so the same volts apply here, as they are the same process. 1.25v should be fine for 300mhz baseclock and then some.


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> the controllers are basically the same as before. Look to not go over 1.4 or so, and you shouldn't need more than about 1.25v for up to 2800mhz NB, and maybe 1.325 for 3000, but as always, this is going to change from chip to chip...some Thubans can do 3200mhz NB to properly match 1600mhz memory, and get close to 12800MB/sec.
> 
> 890FX is just a tweaked 790FX, so the same volts apply here, as they are the same process. 1.25v should be fine for 300mhz baseclock and then some.



That's exactly what I needed. Still shaking the AMD cob webs out of my skull. LOL


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

Heh...it's still the same as it was back on 939, basically. New timings for DDR3, more NB tweaking because of NB speed, but that's minor...

I'll be joining you soon on that board with the same cpu...board is coming from Taiwan, as I can't even get one locally yet still this morning, and I'm gonna have to wait until June to get a cpu, most likely. Maybe I'll offload my current board and cpu, but running 1600mhzCAS6 @ 1t with 4x 2GB sticks is hard to let go of!

For all the help I give, AMD should give me a cpu, and ASUS provide the board! Small costs for free tech support!


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> the controllers are basically the same as before. Look to not go over 1.4 or so, and you shouldn't need more than about 1.25v for up to 2800mhz NB, and maybe 1.325 for 3000, but as always, this is going to change from chip to chip...some Thubans can do 3200mhz NB to properly match 1600mhz memory, and get close to 12800MB/sec.
> 
> 890FX is just a tweaked 790FX, so the same volts apply here, as they are the same process. 1.25v should be fine for 300mhz baseclock and then some.



My 965BE needs very close to 1.4v for 2600mhz NB. It's sad, but three different mobo's now, all the same. I don't need as many CPU volts with the CHIV which is nice. I think I'm using bios 701 beta which so far, no problems. Got my RAID setup, liking it.


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

my 955BE does 2600mhz/1600mhz, 1t, @ 1.2v. But only with 4 sticks...2 stocks requires 1.275v. Go figure...

Fundamental changes have been made to AMD's cpu microcode, this allows for some better scaling. Try out a proper thuban bios..you may be suprised...

For my chip, I've found it's not the quad NB that needs the volts, it's the ram frequency. I can run 1333mhz @ 2600NB(which is most optimal, BTW) @ stock 1.1v.

Sounds to me like you are running unganged with 2 sticks. Unganged is really for 4 sticks(ganged is 2x128bit, unganged is 4x64bit...).


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Sounds to me like you are running unganged with 2 sticks. Unganged is really for 4 sticks(ganged is 2x128bit, unganged is 4x64bit...).



Hmm. Ok, I'll try ganged and lowering the volts. Where can I get the 707 bios?


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

Ya, I was shocked @ the ganged/unganged thing. Seems to make sense, though. FYI, most that are breaking 2000mhz rams are running ganged, too. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?z2q0mx5tzhm


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2010)

I want to make sure here.. So running the HTT at the same speeds as the north bridge is ideal, correct? Any idea or ballpark figure on how much I can drop my CPU/NB voltage running ganged vs. unganged?

Also, you mentioned microcode, should I have Microcode Updatation enabled in the bios? I assume that was for PI chips.


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

It seems that due to bios bugs, you have two options...keeping HTT and NB multi @ 10, and scaling HTT, or running around 240mhz base and multi-jumps on cpu, with HTT @ 2000mhz. So keep it the same, or pegged @ 2000mhz or lower. This will change as newer bioses come out though, or so the story goes. Again, it's a bios bug.

No idea on the ganged/unganged thing...it's going to change from cpu to cpu. Ganged is good for two sticks, in outer slots, and almost always allows mem speed to go higher, as copy operations are much slower(which is minor in daily use). How much of a difference it makes depends on the mem IC used as well it seems.

Thuban's NB is a bit better than x4, but it has to be, in order to be able to handle the potential higher load of 2 extra cpus. Just like cpu volts, every cpu will be a bit different...as I already mentioned, some cpus have no issues with 3200NB @ 1.325v, but these are kinda rare, ATM. I think we should see a revision relatively soon....that's not up to me though, of course!


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> It seems that due to bios bugs, you have two options...keeping HTT and NB multi @ 10, and scaling HTT, or running around 240mhz base and multi-jumps on cpu, with HTT @ 2000mhz. So keep it the same, or pegged @ 2000mhz or lower. This will change as newer bioses come out though, or so the story goes. Again, it's a bios bug.
> 
> No idea on the ganged/unganged thing...it's going to change from cpu to cpu. Ganged is good for two sticks, in outer slots, and almost always allows mem speed to go higher, as copy operations are much slower(which is minor in daily use). How much of a difference it makes depends on the mem IC used as well it seems.
> 
> Thuban's NB is a bit better than x4, but it has to be, in order to be able to handle the potential higher load of 2 extra cpus. Just like cpu volts, every cpu will be a bit different...as I already mentioned, some cpus have no issues with 3200NB @ 1.325v, but these are kinda rare, ATM. I think we should see a revision relatively soon....that's not up to me though, of course!



   Well.. my memory controller straight up isn't very good. It didn't even want to boot for me in ganged mode which is really strange. I think with this chip, I'll stick to what works. Unganged about 1.4v through the memory controller and 1.44v for 4ghz on the CPU. If she blows, so be it! I run my bus at 200, NB and HTT together at 2600mhz. It works, it's stable, it's just a lot of volts for the ram controller. 

   Dirt 2 seems to be a great game to test stability of a system no doubt. If it's stable and optimized correctly the game will run smooth. Stable but not really optimized (NB not up to snuff) it will run by you'll get an occasional glitch or slowdown. Any kind of instability and the game will crash itself or the system. Of course I can run lower voltage and do things like LinX (even using a lot of ram) just fine for hours. So with the settings I already said, (4ghz cpu, 2600mhz/2600mhz, 1600mhz ram) , Dirt 2 will crash with NB voltage under 1.36v + or - a couple hundredths.  At 1.385-1.4-ish, it's stable. 

As far as this new ganged ram problem and not booting, I assume it's a bios thing. Either way this processor is on it's way out, but this CHIV definitely helps it on the CPU frequency/voltage side of things


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

I have always liked the Battlefield series for VGA stress testing..I dunno why, but it's killer on many systems. Same goes for GRiD and Dirt2, but as you've seen, seems a bit more cpu-mem depedant...probably due to the engine using deffered rendering. 

When it comes to switching between ganged and unganged, I have found that you really need to clear CMOS to get it working right. There's got to be some settings there that we cannot see causing the issues, but in the end, I don't think you are realyl missing anything by running unganged...and 1.4v on the NB is within safe limits...1.5 is perfectly fine too...it's all about cooling there.

Good to hear you are liking the Crosshair 4...It's not very often I buy parts like htis from overseas, but I heard long before release what it was capable of, as you saw me posting, so I feel very confident that this board is a game-changer for AMD.

ASUS is really leading the way with AMD right now....Core unlocking, and the SB850, requires soem external hardware to work right, and ASUS was all over it. Compare to MSI, who is using bios hacks to unlock...and not always getting it right...gigabyte has the thier own hardware too, like ASUS, rather than MSI....I'll not buy an MSI 890FX like I did with 790FX, as that little bit speaks VOLUMES as to how capable the board designers are.

CH4 has a switch for this(coreunlocker)...this is hardware that bypasses the ACC built into SB850. I am very eager to dig into the board and see how these hardware changes affect everything for myself...haven't heard of one "pro" clocker with a complaint about the board...and that's pretty rare today.


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2010)

OK. Here's my first Thuban screenies. 4.2ghz on 1.44 is not too shabby, especially when I'm just getting started...


----------



## suraswami (May 4, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> OK. Here's my first Thuban screenies. 4.2ghz on 1.44 is not too shabby, especially when I'm just getting started...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100504/1090TLinXrun_1.png



Nice.

Water or air cooled?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 4, 2010)

nice paulieg  damn nice

with that voltage id say aircooling still


----------



## fullinfusion (May 4, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> OK. Here's my first Thuban screenies. 4.2ghz on 1.44 is not too shabby, especially when I'm just getting started...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100504/1090TLinXrun_1.png



Must be nice being able to raise the cpu multi 

Paulie you D/L the newest AOD yet as well as cpu-z?

turn turbo mode off in AOD and see how it runs.... Im so fukin pissed (sry)  at Asus atm...I see yet another bios update for the CH4..... What about us using the CH3? we dont matter any more?

But any way I found I can raise the bus speed up to clock the cpu and HT + NB freq....

Man talk about immature for bioses for both boards hey... I have my local guy looking into what price he can get me a CH4.... I guess it's time for yet another upgrade 

Does any body know how to delete the overclocking profiles in the bios that I have created over the time I've had the 955-965 proc? I removed the battery and jumped the RTC and it's still there...

Shit and nice Paul, real nice


----------



## fullinfusion (May 5, 2010)

Does anybody know AMD's stock voltage setting for the 1090T cpu is set at?


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2010)

1.325v.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 5, 2010)

i wonder how far a Phenom II x6 1035T will clock 2.6ghz base clock ..... if the 1055T is $199 id expect the 1035T to hit about $169


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2010)

suraswami said:


> Nice.
> 
> Water or air cooled?



Water. EK Supreme HF is doing it's job nicely. 



fullinfusion said:


> Must be nice being able to raise the cpu multi
> 
> Paulie you D/L the newest AOD yet as well as cpu-z?
> 
> ...



I have the newest AOD. I can seem to find where you turn off turbo mode...I know you can turn off turbo mode in the bios, which I did, but it doesn't seem to stop the downclocking at idle.


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Water. EK Supreme HF is doing it's job nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the newest AOD. I can seem to find where you turn off turbo mode...I know you can turn off turbo mode in the bios, which I did, but it doesn't seem to stop the downclocking at idle.



These amd motherboard makers dropped the ball on these bios.


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2010)

Damn. This 890fx chipset seems to handle memory tons better than 790FX, at least from what I recall. It looks like I'm going to pass a LinX 20 cycle run at 1920 8-8-8-20.


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Damn. This 890fx chipset seems to handle memory tons better than 790FX, at least from what I recall. It looks like I'm going to pass a LinX 20 cycle run at 1920 8-8-8-20.



nice


----------



## fullinfusion (May 5, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Water. EK Supreme HF is doing it's job nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the newest AOD. I can seem to find where you turn off turbo mode...I know you can turn off turbo mode in the bios, which I did, but it doesn't seem to stop the downclocking at idle.


see the yellow circle? Well click on it and the window that opens up..... uncheck the Enable Turbo core box, click OK than Apply 

Also just try going into the bios and raising the cpu volts up by +1 and see if it stops the down clock mode....

I found by manually setting some of my volts the BS down clock is halted.

Also try bumping up the nb by +1 

It's a shot in the dark my friend


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2010)

I suspect 890FX to be the last Ph II Chipset before Bulldozer appears


----------



## Master}{ (May 5, 2010)

Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Overclocked

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1167745







These things OC much much nicer than the X4s.

200 x 20 = 4000 @ 1.45 Vcore

And my temps are still below 100^ F

my X4 would heat up my radiators pretty quickly!

This X6 seems to be cooler and faster, or maybe just my X6


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2010)

I think AMD decided to take their time on the X6 CPUs, lets see if they do the same with the 8 Core unit.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 5, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Damn. This 890fx chipset seems to handle memory tons better than 790FX, at least from what I recall. It looks like I'm going to pass a LinX 20 cycle run at 1920 8-8-8-20.



I found that I can pass LinX all day and yet fail to pass P95.


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> see the yellow circle? Well click on it and the window that opens up..... uncheck the Enable Turbo core box, click OK than Apply
> 
> Also just try going into the bios and raising the cpu volts up by +1 and see if it stops the down clock mode....
> 
> ...



It's version 3.2.1, correct? When I click on the yellow button I get nothing. 

Oh, I NEVER leave any voltages on auto. I tune everything manually, until I get things just right. 



mastrdrver said:


> I found that I can pass LinX all day and yet fail to pass P95.



Hmm. Maybe with AMD it's different. With Intel Core i7 and C2Q I could pass 3-4 hours of prime95, yet fail in 20 cycles of LinX or 10 minutes into OCCT linpack...if the OC was not stable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I found that I can pass LinX all day and yet fail to pass P95.



As long as your Crunching, Media, and daily use stable, without BSODs or any other funny occurrences, then who cares about those benching utilities. TBH Prime 95 is getting way too old.

BTW Paulieg Check your Six.


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> As long as your Crunching, Media, and daily use stable, without BSODs or any other funny occurrences, then who cares about those benching utilities. TBH Prime 95 is getting way too old



I agree and disagree.  I 'm a bit of a stability junkie, but I don't like to waste my time running HOURS of prime95. If I can pass a LinX 20 cycle and a 1 hour OCCT along with crunching, I'm stable.



eidairaman1 said:


> As long as your Crunching, Media, and daily use stable, without BSODs or any other funny occurrences, then who cares about those benching utilities. TBH Prime 95 is getting way too old.
> 
> BTW Paulieg Check your Six.



My six? Huh?


----------



## suraswami (May 5, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Water. EK Supreme HF is doing it's job nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the newest AOD. I can seem to find where you turn off turbo mode...I know you can turn off turbo mode in the bios, which I did, but it doesn't seem to stop the downclocking at idle.



If you are talking about Cool 'n' Quiet then you can turn it off in the bios or in W7 you can set the power plan to High Performance.

Hope it helps.


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2010)

suraswami said:


> If you are talking about Cool 'n' Quiet then you can turn it off in the bios or in W7 you can set the power plan to High Performance.
> 
> Hope it helps.



The newest revision for the CH IV has a setting to enable/disable turbo core. I'm not referring to C&Q.


----------



## Enmity (May 5, 2010)

paulie have you fixed the tessellation problem running heaven 2.0? if not read my pm which may fix it for you


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2010)

Enmity said:


> paulie have you fixed the tessellation problem running heaven 2.0? if not read my pm which may fix it for you



Haven't had a chance yet, but thanks for the info.  Back on topic please...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I agree and disagree.  I 'm a bit of a stability junkie, but I don't like to waste my time running HOURS of prime95. If I can pass a LinX 20 cycle and a 1 hour OCCT along with crunching, I'm stable.
> 
> 
> 
> My six? Huh?



I was saying check your Six on the posts, you violated one of the forum rules lol and I know it was an accident just wanted to make sure you didn't lose your head.


----------



## tjwo94 (May 5, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Very nice tjwo!



ty


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 5, 2010)

hey i was reading some reviews about OC the X6, what ram do I need to buy for this CPU, 

It seems like they are saying the Amd can only utilize up to 1330mhz not 1600mhz is this correct...?
So it would be a waste of money to buy the 1600 or 2xxx speeds>?
josh


----------



## Master}{ (May 5, 2010)

it will handle 1600 if your board will!

I run 1600 in mine


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2010)

manchesterutd81 said:


> hey i was reading some reviews about OC the X6, what ram do I need to buy for this CPU,
> 
> It seems like they are saying the Amd can only utilize up to 1330mhz not 1600mhz is this correct...?
> So it would be a waste of money to buy the 1600 or 2xxx speeds>?
> josh



1066 is standard on 790FX, 1333mhz on 890FX. I don't think any of us actually run those speeds.

Why the chipset matters so much when the memory controller is in the cpu, probably has to do with the IOMMU. People in reviews are downplaying this feature, but one thing they don't mention is it can let things like videocards address main memory directly(chipset has as direct link to memory controller).

So, like ACC(southbridge direct link to CPU), this feature also helps stabilize clocks as well, and because it's connected to the memory controller, it's memory control that gets the benefit.

It's also why Crosshair4 support 2000mhz memory.

There's some info you won't find in any review. Mojo EXPLAINED.  I love how so many reviewers say it's only useful for virtualization. Amateurs.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 5, 2010)

I'm with Paulieg on stability. Stability is extremely important for me and don't want to try and chase down some random bsod while playing bc2, or why my system won't wake up from S3/hibernation, etc. Do it once and get it over with.



Paulieg said:


> Hmm. Maybe with AMD it's different. With Intel Core i7 and C2Q I could pass 3-4 hours of prime95, yet fail in 20 cycles of LinX or 10 minutes into OCCT linpack...if the OC was not stable.



It is. I primarily only use LinX when working on my i7. I found I could pass 20 loops of LinX with full memory but after about 3 hours of P95, one of the threads would fail. It was consistent too.

It sucks too cause it takes so long for it to run. I'm not sure about how OCCT compares to P95. I really havn't used OCCT since I was trying to overclock my Q9400.


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 5, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> 1066 is standard on 790FX, 1333mhz on 890FX. I don't think any of us actually run those speeds.
> 
> Why the chipset matters so much when the memory controller is in the cpu, probably has to do with the IOMMU. People in reviews are downplaying this feature, but one thing they don't mention is it can let things like videocards address main memory directly(chipset has as direct link to memory controller).
> 
> ...




so what your saying is that the crosshair4 that i bought needs 2000mhz memory cause that is what it can handle... then i will stop looking at 1600 and look only at the 2000mhz 
thanks


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2010)

Getting 2000mhz does need a good cpu, but most should be able.

But understand, it's not RAM SPEED that really matters...it's MEMORY CONTROLLER speed that ultimately makes the difference.

1600mhz 6-6-6 or 1800mhz 6-6-6 is more than fast enough. You don't even need 1800mhz. Getting 3000mhz NB or higher is what will make or break the deal. Technically, for 2000mhz, you need 4000mhz NB...Good luck getting that at anything above -125.


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 5, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Getting 2000mhz does need a good cpu, but most should be able.
> 
> But understand, it's not RAM SPEED that really matters...it's MEMORY CONTROLLER speed that ultimately makes the difference.
> 
> 1600mhz 6-6-6 or 1800mhz 6-6-6 is more than fast enough. You don't even need 1800mhz. Getting 3000mhz NB or higher is what will make or break the deal. Technically, for 2000mhz, you need 4000mhz NB...Good luck getting that at anything above -125.



err


So dont worry about 2000 for my crosshair4 with the x6, just get the 1600 cause its not that big of a deal or what lol...


----------



## dumo (May 5, 2010)

My old ss screams for mercy and psu started to blow warm air out


----------



## dumo (May 5, 2010)

TurboX5


----------



## Master}{ (May 5, 2010)

What kind of cooling you using Dumo????

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1168063


----------



## dumo (May 5, 2010)

Single stage


----------



## Master}{ (May 5, 2010)

????????


----------



## Master}{ (May 5, 2010)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1168109


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 5, 2010)

Master}{ said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1168109
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1168109.png



what kind of memory are you running master?


----------



## Master}{ (May 5, 2010)

manchesterutd81 said:


> what kind of memory are you running master?



Kingston HyperX 1600

I think this board is doing an awsome job, my clocks and voltages are stable almost completely down to the decimal!

Its the MSI NF980A   an NForce 980 Board


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2010)

manchesterutd81 said:


> err
> 
> 
> So dont worry about 2000 for my crosshair4 with the x6, just get the 1600 cause its not that big of a deal or what lol...



take a look at dumo's screens...see what he's running? 



dumo said:


> Single stage





WHUT!!

5-core 6 ghz on singlestage?


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 5, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> take a look at dumo's screens...see what he's running?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





well what type of corsair is what now i want to know and whats singlestage?


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2010)

Corsair GTX2, probably. I think GT's are just fine for AM3 though.

Actual sticks aren't important..just look at the NB and mem speed and timings. Buy matching stuff. Any brand, that works on AM3.


----------



## dumo (May 5, 2010)

6G with LN2. It happened when I tested turbo and unlocker enabled, cpu1 disabled by default in bios.
Mem is GT 1600 C6


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2010)

dumo said:


> Mem is GT 1600 C6




AM3 or Intel version? Doesn't matter tho, I suppose. Probably jsut the same sticks with differnt SPD...do they have the tall heatspeaders? 

And do you see any use in that stupid noisy fan?


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2010)

Master}{ said:


> ????????





manchesterutd81 said:


> well what type of corsair is what now i want to know and whats singlestage?



Single Stage is short for Single Stage Phase Change cooling. Kinda like a freezer, but all the freezing power in concentrated on the small area of the cpu, allowing below freezing temps under load.


----------



## dumo (May 5, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> AM3 or Intel version? Doesn't matter tho, I suppose. Probably jsut the same sticks with differnt SPD...do they have the tall heatspeaders?
> 
> And do you see any use in that stupid noisy fan?


This one from Newegg http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117953

Any kind of fan will help. Rarely push it >1.73V though.

This mem good up to 1950 C7...more then GTX2 probly better


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2010)

*this is better for a low voltage core speed*

but to get to 4.0ghz takes a bunch more voltage on this motherboard


----------



## fullinfusion (May 5, 2010)

I hope the Crosshair IV is going to be a good board, I just gave in and ordered one...


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2010)

Then you want to hear this:



> BIOS 0801 will be released tomorrow. Some additional fine tuning for memory performance improvements, additional voltage tweaks on auto settings, additional voltage tweaks on core 0, and a few other items. Still working on HT/NB auto settings to clock past 2400MHz when HTT exceeds 240, right now you need to switch to manual clock settings on both. Also, additional fine tuning for Thuban power management is still coming.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 5, 2010)

I would love to see what kinda clocks a DDR2 motherboard would get with a x6 1090T


----------



## fullinfusion (May 5, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Then you want to hear this:


cool, I wont have the board till monday and not likely to have it installed till later on in the week...

I feel so crippled atm and really it's no fun.


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> OK. Here's my first Thuban screenies. 4.2ghz on 1.44 is not too shabby, especially when I'm just getting started...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100504/1090TLinXrun_1.png



update us


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2010)

Master}{ said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1168109
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1168109.png



Let's see some stability testing. 



trt740 said:


> update us



I'm doing some y-cruncher stress testing at 4.0 and memory at 1840 8-8-8-20 (NB/HTT at 2800). Once I see how high/tight I can get these Geil 2133 sticks (Elpida Hyper MNH-E IC's), then I'll start clocking the cpu again. These sticks are sick on AM3. Within the week, I'll be running 8GB of them, with 4GB up for sale soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

Calling out CHIV owners,

So far what do you guys think of the CHIV?


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Let's see some stability testing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing some y-cruncher stress testing at 4.0 and memory at 1840 8-8-8-20 (NB/HTT at 2800). Once I see how high/tight I can get these Geil 2133 sticks (Elpida Hyper MNH-E IC's), then I'll start clocking the cpu again. These sticks are sick on AM3. Within the week, I'll be running 8GB of them, with 4GB up for sale soon.



Why are you selling 4gb? After I figured out my bios troubles I'm getting better results, but my ram won't tighten so you can forget that. However there is more N/b in her for 24/7. This is on air cooling with the case closed, one rear 120mm case fan and one 120 mm fan on my heatsink. *Check out my max core temps on air 47c*


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Calling out CHIV owners,
> 
> So far what do you guys think of the CHIV?



No verdict yet for me. I'm still adjusting to AM3, so I'm not entirely comfortable with the board and bios yet. It is a beautiful board. The one thing I have found is that it handles high speed memory similar to a good x58 board.


----------



## kenkickr (May 5, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> No verdict yet for me. I'm still adjusting to AM3, so I'm not entirely comfortable with the board and bios yet. It is a beautiful board. The one thing I have found is that it handles high speed memory similar to a good x58 board.



Just so you CHIV guys know there is a 801 bios available on Asus ftp site, ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/CrosshairIV-Formula-ASUS-0801.zip that is dated 5/5/10. 

I can't wait til a new bios comes out for the CHIII that hopefully will let me shutoff "Turbo" mode.


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2010)

Paul is this your ram GeIL EVO ONE 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3...

I'm going to sell mine and upgrade, so i'm looking.


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Paul is this your ram GeIL EVO ONE 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3...



Tom, it's not those sticks. Here's the link.
GeIL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (P...

 I'm fairly certain they are the same Hyper IC's in Gskill "Perfect Storm" And Corsair Dominator GT sticks. They are just awesome. I'm selling them because I don't need 12GB of them for AM3. I'm going to run 8GB and sell the other 4GB. I'll be listing them in a day or 2.


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2010)

trt740 said:


> go ya





I like these any idea on them

GeIL EVO ONE 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3...


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I like these any idea on them
> 
> GeIL EVO ONE 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3...



They might be the same sticks with a different spreader. Frequency is slightly higher, but timings are a bit more loose.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input Paul, got any pics of the setup dude?


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the input Paul, got any pics of the setup dude?



I can do that after my kids go to bed. Will post by 11pm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I can do that after my kids go to bed. Will post by 11pm.


----------



## Master}{ (May 6, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Let's see some stability testing.



What program should i use?  would you prefer?


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2010)

First, SuperPI32MB.(single thread)

Then Wprime(multithread).

Then Cinebench(multi-thread/VGA testing)

OCCT then Prime last after any and all 3dMarks.


----------



## Master}{ (May 6, 2010)

im not willing to put that much time into it, but i could do a little 3dmark06, or super pi.

where do i get the latest super pi, its been forever


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2010)

SuperPi is owned by xtremesystems. Also really useless for stability tests, unless you assign it to a core in taskmanager.

You can clock all 6 cores independantly, using AOD. If you take this a step further and create profiles, you can truly max out your cpu, as each core it going to have different frequency limits.


----------



## Master}{ (May 6, 2010)

AFAIK AMd overdrive does not work on NForce Motherboards, like mine!

But K10 STAT does, and with fiddling it works with the 6 Cores to clock them independantly.


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2010)

And you verified that it works with each core? I think Mussels had a thread asking if that worked..did you post in there?

I'm actually very interested to see if you can get more mhz out of the cores by downclocking a few, or one, or whatever...lots to tweak with the Leo platform!


----------



## Master}{ (May 6, 2010)

K10 STAT produced all the overclocks i have ever posted in this thread!

It is qwerky with the new 6 cores but it DOES work, at least with mine.....

by fiddleing with its settings you can get it to work with the extra 2 cores, even tho it officially only supports 4 cores


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2010)

Master}{ said:


> im not willing to put that much time into it, but i could do a little 3dmark06, or super pi.
> 
> where do i get the latest super pi, its been forever



Run LinX for 20 cycles. That will confirm some basic stability at least, then a 3dmark Vantage run.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2010)

*okay this will do for today*

totally stable ignore the dates forgot to change the bios times after a cmos clear a while back


----------



## Master}{ (May 6, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Run LinX for 20 cycles. That will confirm some basic stability at least, then a 3dmark Vantage run.



Im on Windows XP x64 dude, Vantage is Vista/7 only garbage.

and where do i get linx


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the input Paul, got any pics of the setup dude?



As promised...please accept my apologies for the poor cable management. Between work, kids and my Masters thesis defense, I've been a bit busy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

The board looks sexy, and so does the rest of the hardware.  That's the Sunbeam tech station?


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2010)

I spy, with my eye, a SpotCool. Things are so handy. Love mine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I spy, with my eye, a SpotCool. Things are so handy. Love mine.



Don't have one but i do agree they are handy, just by looking at them they are handy


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I spy, with my eye, a SpotCool. Things are so handy. Love mine.



Yeah, I had to mod mine slightly for use on the tech station.



Chicken Patty said:


> The board looks sexy, and so does the rest of the hardware.  That's the Sunbeam tech station?



Yup, that's the Sunbeam. I sold the Dimastech bench even before I had it together. Way too bulky for my liking. The Sunbeam is simple and functional.



Master}{ said:


> Im on Windows XP x64 dude, Vantage is Vista/7 only garbage.
> 
> and where do i get linx



Here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=201670


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I had to mod mine slightly for use on the tech station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice rig Paul

Trying it in my crappy enclosed case on air look at my northbridge and I'm thinking it will prime, but I just started to test it.
.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> As promised...please accept my apologies for the poor cable management. Between work, kids and my Masters thesis defense, I've been a bit busy.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100505/S7300291.jpg
> 
> ...



You need to be running both those sticks in the red slots. 

Pg. 2-15 in the manual.


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> You need to be running both those sticks in the red slots.
> 
> Pg. 2-15 in the manual.



Yeah, 890FX changes back to the old way of doing things(thank god), as then the DIMMs aren't so close in dualchannel.


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> You need to be running both those sticks in the red slots.
> 
> Pg. 2-15 in the manual.



Can't believe I missed that! They are already clocking well. Maybe I'll get 'em over 2000 yet.


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2010)

Can you get 3600NB @ 900mhz mem? 13k+ read everest is so close...just lovely numbers.


----------



## dumo (May 6, 2010)

Bios 0801 test

Boot up and run


----------



## dumo (May 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Can you get 3600NB @ 900mhz mem? 13k+ read everest is so close...just lovely numbers.


Cooling limit @ 3.4ish Ghz. NB. 

More then have to run LN2


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Can you get 3600NB @ 900mhz mem? 13k+ read everest is so close...just lovely numbers.



Just loaded the new bios and switched the ram around. I'm going to mess with NB and HTT now. Should HTT and NB frequency be clocked equally? The HTT only goes to 2800. What about HTT voltage, and reason to increase that beyond stock? I feel like such a noob, all over again. 

Quick Everest:


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2010)

Look at yours, Paulie, and then dumos...lower cas doesn't alone account for the overall boost...that NB speed helps so much.

You'd get 11.3K/11.4K @ 800mhz CAS6 2800NB.

I'd not bother raising HTT volts, if you gotta do it, put HTT lower. And be careful going too high on NB volts...trying to keep NB 60% of vDIMM will help make the OC last.


So, with ACC on SB, and IOMMU on NB, it becomes more important to keep both at the same speed to help stabilize everything. So you want to look at everything as a big package, memory speed, NB speed, HTT speed...I think for most users, 3200NB/HTT(320 base clock), and 1600mhz memory(CAS6), is THE specific sweet spot to hit.

But I dunno how ASUS's hardware ACC bypass fits into this. I need a board.

Needs some manufacturers to get it going too. BEMP profiles would be really nice. We'll see what happens with the bioses....I know they are still a few revision off yet.


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Look at yours, Paulie, and then dumos...lower cas doesn't alone account for the overall boost...that NB speed helps so much.
> 
> You'd get 11.3K/11.4K @ 800mhz CAS6 2800NB.
> 
> ...



OK, so what is max safe voltage on the NB and CPU-NB? What about running memory ganged vs. unganged?


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2010)

NB is the same process, but I dunno about how the IOMMU works, and because it's a direct link to IMC, it's got to be considered. So I have no specific answer unless someone give me more info, or I start poking around the hardware with a meter. And I don't have the hardware.

CPU-NB max, same as cpu volts, as always. Again, you want to keep it @ about 60% of vDIMM, too...

Ganged for two sticks, Unganged for 4, for the best scaling. 

Now tell me, with the ram in both near slots, did it say dualchannel @ bios boot?


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> NB is the same process, but I dunno about how the IOMMU works, and because it's a direct link to IMC, it's got to be considered. So I have no specific answer unless someone give me more info, or I start poking around the hardware with a meter. And I don't have the hardware.
> 
> CPU-NB max, same as cpu volts, as always. Again, you want to keep it @ about 60% of vDIMM, too...
> 
> ...



I didn't bother to check whether it was dual channel or not when they were both in near slots. I'd guess the answer is no. Here's another Everest/LinX run after tweaking the memory a bit more.


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2010)

Those temps just seem so odd...and I wonder what true load voltage is...have you checked the ProbeIT with a meter?

Pretty fast though, hey? And easy too...


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Those temps just seem so odd...and I wonder what true load voltage is...have you checked the ProbeIT with a meter?
> 
> Pretty fast though, hey? And easy too...



Yeah, the temps are very low. Not sure if it's a sensor issue or these chips just run very cool. I tried to use my infrared thermometer too, but it's really hard to get a reading around the block. I can tell you that the block and my rad are very cool. I can't find my multimeter to test true load voltages. I will say that even with loadline calibration enabled the load voltages in cpu-z are quite jumpy.

Edit: I just failed a LinX run after I dropped my NB voltage from 1.3v to 1.275v in the 15th cycle.

Edit...again: It seems that I NEED CPU-NB and NB voltage to be at 1.3v to run over 3000 NB/HTT. Any lower, and I fail LinX between the 15-20th cycles.


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, the temps are very low. Not sure if it's a sensor issue or these chips just run very cool. I tried to use my infrared thermometer too, but it's really hard to get a reading around the block. I can tell you that the block and my rad are very cool. I can't find my multimeter to test true load voltages. I will say that even with loadline calibration enabled the load voltages in cpu-z are quite jumpy.
> 
> Edit: I just failed a LinX run after I dropped my NB voltage from 1.3v to 1.275v in the 15th cycle.
> 
> Edit...again: It seems that I NEED CPU-NB and NB voltage to be at 1.3v to run over 3000 NB/HTT. Any lower, and I fail LinX between the 15-20th cycles.





1.3 should be perfectly fine. AFAIK, 1.4v is fine too. But as you get closer to vDIMM, you're gonna lose stability. When volts get too high...you'll know it...the CPU will bite back at ya.


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> 1.3 should be perfectly fine. AFAIK, 1.4v is fine too. But as you get closer to vDIMM, you're gonna lose stability. When volts get too high...you'll know it...the CPU will bite back at ya.



Just passed a LinX 25 cycle run at 4.21ghz/3130 NB/HTT/DDR3 1926 8-8-8-20 1T. Screenies tomorrow. I'm too damn tired to do it now, and I'm going to bed.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Just passed a LinX 25 cycle run at 4.21ghz/3130 NB/HTT/DDR3 1926 8-8-8-20 1T. Screenies tomorrow. I'm too damn tired to do it now, and I'm going to bed.



nice wow!!!!


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2010)

Hi there; back home I have a system with a phenom II 550 and when I up the multiplier on stock volts it won't downclock when idle . Is that normal?


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Hi there; back home I have a system with a phenom II 550 and when I up the multiplier on stock volts it won't downclock when idle . Is that normal?



What I mean is that it stays at 3.3ghz all the time; is there any way around this?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2010)

turn on cool and quiet and it will down clock its self once its idle


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Just passed a LinX 25 cycle run at 4.21ghz/3130 NB/HTT/DDR3 1926 8-8-8-20 1T. Screenies tomorrow. I'm too damn tired to do it now, and I'm going to bed.



That's pretty impressive and it's six cores!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's pretty impressive and it's six cores!



Yes it sure is! i wished someone that had a DDR2 capatible board would test the 1090T on it for it OC abilities


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2010)

*which clock do you like better for 24/7 use*


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2010)

250mhz base, of course. Benches will be very similar, but I really think I can feel a difference in dialy tasks @ 250mhz. Maybe just a mental thing, but I seem to be able to notice a difference.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2010)

Everyday stable for me in my signature. Still wish I could transplant a different memory controller in this CPU as I could then use less voltage/less heat/ higher OC, but this is just gravy! I almost don't want to use any other bios, due to my stability.








 Here are some bios shots.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> Everyday stable for me in my signature. Still wish I could transplant a different memory controller in this CPU as I could then use less voltage/less heat/ higher OC, but this is just gravy! I almost don't want to use any other bios, due to my stability.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/cppuzzz.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice, all you guys talked me into Gigabyte and then you buy my old brand ASUS!!!!! Also why is your HTT so high? From what I understand anything past 2400 can cause os and bios corruptions etc and shows little performance gains. Also I was told on AMD boards anything past 1600 memory is overkill and makes almost no performance increases.  It's all about cpu and northbridge speed correct? If it's not time to upgrade my ram.


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Very nice, all you guys talked me into Gigabyte and then you buy my old brand ASUS!!!!! Also why is your HTT so high? From what I understand anything past 2400 can cause os and bios corruptions etc and shows little performance gains. Also I was told on AMD boards anything past 1600 memory is overkill and makes almost no performance increases.  It's all about cpu and northbridge speed correct? If it's not time to upgrade my ram.



I've already covered all of that. Just check my posts on the last page.


Should have my CH4 board tomorrow.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I've already covered all of that. Just check my posts on the last page.
> 
> 
> Should have my CH4 board tomorrow.



some you did but not all


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2010)

I think I got it all. What did I miss?


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Very nice, all you guys talked me into Gigabyte and then you buy my old brand ASUS!!!!! Also why is your HTT so high? From what I understand anything past 2400 can cause os and bios corruptions etc and shows little performance gains. Also I was told on AMD boards anything past 1600 memory is overkill and makes almost no performance increases.  It's all about cpu and northbridge speed correct? If it's not time to upgrade my ram.



I wouldn't ever try to convince anyone to buy a Gigabyte. Not saying they are bad, but I always have good luck with Asus boards.

I just got these Ballistix back from RMA, thankfully they are the same sticks I originally purchased. I'm only running 1400mhz at cas 6. I'm waiting to see what kind of new ram comes out besides the G.Skill Flare stuff.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> I wouldn't ever try to convince anyone to buy a Gigabyte. Not saying they are bad, but I always have good luck with Asus boards.
> 
> I just got these Ballistix back from RMA, thankfully they are the same sticks I originally purchased. I'm only running 1400mhz at cas 6. I'm waiting to see what kind of new ram comes out besides the G.Skill Flare stuff.



The gskill I have is just average stuff but my system still seems very fast.


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Very nice, all you guys talked me into Gigabyte and then you buy my old brand ASUS!!!!! Also why is your HTT so high? From what I understand anything past 2400 can cause os and bios corruptions etc and shows little performance gains. Also I was told on AMD boards anything past 1600 memory is overkill and makes almost no performance increases.  It's all about cpu and northbridge speed correct? If it's not time to upgrade my ram.



Tom, I only advised you to buy Gigabyte for x58. Never said anything about AM3.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Tom, I only advised you to buy Gigabyte for x58. Never said anything about AM3.



LMAO whatever Gigabyte boy!!!!


----------



## Master}{ (May 7, 2010)

the MSI NF980A-G65 got me to 4.2, and i havent crashed once, and i havent crossed that line yet.

after a little longer for my waterblock and paste to settle then i will gruel it a little, and push it into the dirt.....

better safe then sorry....

Also i noticed a big thing on this board, it has like 12 phase power, and the CPU voltage down to the last decimal only fluctuates by maybe .002-3 so far which i have never seen before!!!!!!

the PWM seems to be crazy stable....


----------



## Reefer86 (May 7, 2010)

ok guys so i have heard you can raise the HT for better performance is this true? or is the NB the better option to push?


----------



## PaulieG (May 7, 2010)

Master}{ said:


> the MSI NF980A-G65 got me to 4.2, and i havent crashed once, and i havent crossed that line yet.
> 
> after a little longer for my waterblock and paste to settle then i will gruel it a little, and push it into the dirt.....
> 
> ...



Screeies with stability testing?


----------



## Hunt3r (May 7, 2010)

erocker which the cooling system you are using?


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> ok guys so i have heard you can raise the HT for better performance is this true? or is the NB the better option to push?



both together, right now. Bios "bugs" make it this way. You also need to set the multi manually(default is 10). I really think the ASUS and Gigabyte board will be best 1:1, but only time will tell.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2010)

I know it isn't a Phenom II but I am having some fun with my new "toy".


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I know it isn't a Phenom II but I am having some fun with my new "toy".
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/Capture027.jpg



Here in a little bit i will try to post some pics of my 5600+ @ 3.5hz


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> erocker which the cooling system you are using?



Funny you should ask, as I'm about to add to it.

Here's a "mock up" of what it's going to be with adding a 2nd 120 radiator.

Currently I'm using a MCP355 pump with a XSPC res. top and a XSPC RX120 radiator with a heatkiller 3.0 water block.






God I love MSPaint in Windows 7. It does look like I just painted on a picture... Now we just need some brightness/contrast/color options.


----------



## stinger608 (May 8, 2010)

Well, I find this to be nuts guys! Running a Phenom II 555 with all four cores unlocked, and running at an amazing 4.1ghz

Just had to share this with all 






As everyone can notice, it is showing all four cores with the Windows "gadget" as well as the "B55" in CPUz to show this is in fact a Phenom II 555 chip.............

Man, has to be a golden chip! And if anyone is paying attention, this is being done running at 1.275 stock voltage, with a Cooler Master V8 cooler and the chip is running at 44C idle! I am getting ready to do some benchies with this chip! 

Damn impressive from what I have seen with the 555's! 

Just wanted to share this with my fellow TPU'ers


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2010)

What?!!  With those low volts?! That is craaazzzaaayyyy!!! Seriously, crazy. 

What do you all think about adding a radiator to my loop? I'm hoping to knock a couple degrees off my temps.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 8, 2010)

i also find it totally crazy !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 8, 2010)

Well I'm running at 3.6 now on 1.43v. Apparently with my new bios I dont need as much voltage. Wierd.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> Funny you should ask, as I'm about to add to it.
> 
> Here's a "mock up" of what it's going to be with adding a 2nd 120 radiator.
> 
> ...



I don't give a shit E on what ppl say about using IC Diamond compound!!!! Trust me on this.... I have a _6c drop at idle and b4 under stress I was hitting 48-50c.... now Im Hitting A top heat of 34c under stress testing and I bet If you change out your TIM on all of your HW,  over all It's going to save Ya cash bro.... I paid 6 buck's for 1.5 grams of the IC Diamond and I have been a fan boy of AS5 for 2 yrs..... Not any more  dont wast your money on another rad! You have a Sweet pump and rez and as for adding another rad!  Dont till you try ICD! 6 Dollars VS ? hmmmm


----------



## stinger608 (May 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> What?!!  With those low volts?! That is craaazzzaaayyyy!!! Seriously, crazy.
> 
> What do you all think about adding a radiator to my loop? I'm hoping to knock a couple degrees off my temps.





Velvet Wafer said:


> i also find it totally crazy !



Yep, I agree! I did not even think I would come close to that kind of overclock at stock voltage! Hell, I had a 955 that would not even come close to that without a voltage bump! And it was a great chip

What's my target on this chip? 4.5
Can it be done? I kind of think so.............So, stay tuned and watch a meager Phenom II x2 555 turn into a x4 Phenom II run at 4.5ghz!!! I will hit that, and all TPU will be a witness


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I'm running at 3.6 now on 1.43v. Apparently with my new bios I dont need as much voltage. Wierd.


Not weird MM... that's the way It's been for some time now! I always update the Bios and It only takes me a few Min to figure if it's a hit or a fail! FAIL FAIL!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, I agree! I did not even think I would come close to that kind of overclock at stock voltage! Hell, I had a 955 that would not even come close to that without a voltage bump! And it was a great chip
> 
> What's my target on this chip? 4.5
> Can it be done? I kind of think so.............So, stay tuned and watch a meager Phenom II x2 555 turn into a x4 Phenom II run at 4.5ghz!!! I will hit that, and all TPU will be a witness


I wish ya luck bro!!! I really do but I call fail on that one!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> What?!!  With those low volts?! That is craaazzzaaayyyy!!! Seriously, crazy.
> 
> What do you all think about adding a radiator to my loop? I'm hoping to knock a couple degrees off my temps.


I... WE dont like your avatar Pix E!!!! we like the ol Kit avatar photo lol


----------



## stinger608 (May 8, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I wish ya luck bro!!! I really do but I call fail on that one!



Yea, probably, but then again..........I am running IC Diamond The developer, (Andrew), is a fricking awesome person, and had developed a kick ass product, and I have been using it since it was in the "beta" stage! 

Not sure if that has shit to do with it, but it sure can't hurt; right? 

As you mentioned, I was a kick ass AS5 fan from way back, hell at the time it was Arctic Silver 2, but since testing IC Diamond 7, I have never looked back


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, probably, but then again..........I am running IC Diamond The developer, (Andrew), is a fricking awesome person, and had developed a kick ass product, and I have been using it since it was in the "beta" stage!
> 
> Not sure if that has shit to do with it, but it sure can't hurt; right?
> 
> As you mentioned, I was a kick ass AS5 fan from way back, hell at the time it was Arctic Silver 2, but since testing IC Diamond 7, I have never looked back


 You said it Bro!!!! you said it 
Right!  

AS5...... In the trash can! 

IC Diamond!!! HERE


----------



## PaulieG (May 8, 2010)

Thing is, it's only 1C better than MX-3 while it's a pain to get off chips, and is more expensive. I've tried it, and it's not worth it to me. To each their own. I tend to like a paste that spreads and comes off easy, since I switch out chips so often.


----------



## stinger608 (May 8, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Thing is, it's only 1C better than MX-3 while it's a pain to get off chips, and is more expensive. I've tried it, and it's not worth it to me. To each their own. I tend to like a paste that spreads and comes off easy, since I switch out chips so often.



Yep, I can dig it Paul! One of the best "paste" that I have used is Arctic Silver Ceramique to be honest! Spreads even, covers the entire heat spreader, and is pretty easy to clean off both the chip and the heat sink.


----------



## Wile E (May 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> What?!!  With those low volts?! That is craaazzzaaayyyy!!! Seriously, crazy.
> 
> What do you all think about adding a radiator to my loop? I'm hoping to knock a couple degrees off my temps.



Yes. That is all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Well, I find this to be nuts guys! Running a Phenom II 555 with all four cores unlocked, and running at an amazing 4.1ghz
> 
> Just had to share this with all
> 
> ...



This voltage just doesn't seem real 

Anyhow, that's just amazing, wish you the best of luck with your goals man


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 8, 2010)

in fact, the best paste is (and probably will be for a long time)

Collaboratory Liquid Pro.
(Liquid Metal, mostly Beryllium,Gallium etc.)
Major problems with it are:

-HIGHLY conductive

-stains copper, and corrodes aluminium

-difficult to wipe off,if it gets on close or fingers. gets easily carried away,and can kill electronics with ease, when it hits the wrong spot

-VERY difficult and timeconsuming to apply, its literally impossible to get it to stick to a bare die, if you dont want to sit just half an hour pushing that liquid forth and back.
To usual HS, it sticks acceptable, if you use the needle of the containment syringe. in fact, after a few months of application, without changing the paste, the cooling plate and the HS stick together,like soldered! i once only was able to remove an X2 from my WB, with a razor plade and a hammer!
if you use a too small amount, the HS wont touch the bottom of the cooler properly (if both arent lapped,or just one of them)
it has a major cooling advantage beyond everything i know... but its mostly permanent, and it also stains away the engraving on procs, so it gets you a guerantee loss,procwise, even if you are able to remove it.sometimes alcohol can help to clean it off,also.

useful for most applications?
Probably not!
Interesting for Permanent and Performant Solutions?
Definetly!

its 2-3c better than the best, if im not wrong... with also decreased cooldown time, heat gets carried aways very fast


otherwise MX-2 should be the optimum, regarding price,performance, ease of handling, and durability (in fact, i never have seen MX fully dried out!)


just my 2 cents on "the" coolant.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

I've heard lots of good things about that diamond whatever TIM.  I gotta check it out, people are going nuts over it


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 8, 2010)

yay for 1090t.. don't mention the voltage, it was quick and dirty overclocking, just upped the multi, bumped the nb up to 2800 and 1.32v and went from there, it's 10 pas linx stable here atm.. i'm gonna work on it tomorrow, only hitting 44c on the board and if it's anything close to my 965 in terms of variance, after about 5 minutes at the same temp the board eventually equalizes with it, so i think i have so more room for voltage to see how high i can get this, no time for bed, tomorrow trying for 4.3!!!







and a cpuz screen for you all


----------



## cadaveca (May 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've heard lots of good things about that diamond whatever TIM.  I gotta check it out, people are going nuts over it



It's really good. They sent me a large tube when they were doing thier testing back in 2008, and I'm still using it.

Part of my tube was badly mixed though. Killed two vgas with it. The second half of teh tube has been perfect though...I just won't use it on IHS-less silicon.


----------



## computertechy (May 8, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Thing is, it's only 1C better than MX-3 while it's a pain to get off chips, and is more expensive. I've tried it, and it's not worth it to me. To each their own. I tend to like a paste that spreads and comes off easy, since I switch out chips so often.



agreed, using MX-3 atm. loving it


----------



## stinger608 (May 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've heard lots of good things about that diamond whatever TIM.  I gotta check it out, people are going nuts over it



I was in on the beta testing of the IC Diamond 7, and I seen about a 3 to 5C drop over the two week testing that was done. 

Now then, here is the average drop in temps with 419 users.






there were a few, as one can see, that showed a huge temp rise. Not sure why, other than maybe incorrect installation of the TIM, or the heat sink.

Anyhow, the average was 3.545C drop in temps overall.


Now, we are about to test some new TIM that is specifically designed for GPU usage. Should be fun.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> I was in on the beta testing of the IC Diamond 7, and I seen about a 3 to 5C drop over the two week testing that was done.
> 
> Now then, here is the average drop in temps with 419 users.
> 
> ...



Very good info, thank you.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 9, 2010)

is this a decent cpu score for 4.2Ghz and 2800nb.. voltage used is 1.515 and 1.35 for nb.. where you think i can improve or go higher.. temps are sub 50 during stress testing.. so i think i got a few more mv of room left before i can't control temps.. i may even be able to oc a bit further with the same volts but the bios is a bit flaky. 

btw this is a 1090t and 2 5870 crossfired @ 975/1300


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> I was in on the beta testing of the IC Diamond 7, and I seen about a 3 to 5C drop over the two week testing that was done.
> 
> Now then, here is the average drop in temps with 419 users.
> 
> ...


I have some of that tim and all I gotta say is WOW!!!! Awesome product!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> It's really good. They sent me a large tube when they were doing thier testing back in 2008, and I'm still using it.
> 
> Part of my tube was badly mixed though. Killed two vgas with it. The second half of teh tube has been perfect though...I just won't use it on IHS-less silicon.


Thats the solvent in the tube, You need to place a dab on the surface and wait 10 min b4 setting the cooler on it. 

Let the solvent evaporate bro 

IC Diamond whatever lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2010)

yo bro combine your posts lol


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> IC Diamond whatever lol



oh and btw, pissin match is on my friend


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> IC Diamond whatever lol



Sorry, the name just didn't hit me at the time of my post


----------



## Reefer86 (May 9, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> both together, right now. Bios "bugs" make it this way. You also need to set the multi manually(default is 10). I really think the ASUS and Gigabyte board will be best 1:1, but only time will tell.



i was having trouble keeping that stable what volts should increase to improve the stability?


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Thats the solvent in the tube, You need to place a dab on the surface and wait 10 min b4 setting the cooler on it.
> 
> Let the solvent evaporate bro
> 
> IC Diamond whatever lol



Dude...it wasn't that...it left dye on the cpu, and had chunks in it. Maybe the tube had been tampered with.


Reefer86 said:


> i was having trouble keeping that stable what volts should increase to improve the stability?



How is it not stable.


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2010)

Hey fellas unganged memory makes a big difference in my system. Thought I would mention thats it is much faster unganged.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Were you invited my friend?



invited??


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2010)

Awww, somebody got a little testy last night... Maybe it was beer. All are welcome here, of course.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2010)

My new 1090T idles at 19c and under load only hits 31c! Keep in mind my house is about 25c. After a few more days of testing Ill be OCing this baby and with a max temp of 65c things are lookin up!


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2010)

Set it to 4ghz now.  You probablly won't even need to add voltage for it to boot.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Set it to 4ghz now.  You probablly won't even need to add voltage for it to boot.



You have no idea how bad I want to. FYI my cool and quiet is working correctly now. I mean look at this!!!!


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You have no idea how bad I want to. FYI my cool and quiet is working correctly now. I mean look at this!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/Untitled.png



I'm getting similar temps. Actually, I'm idling at 4.2ghz at 17c on water. However, I think that there must be a problem with the sensor. I'm just very suspicious of sub-ambient temps unless you are on more extreme cooling.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I'm getting similar temps. Actually, I'm idling at 4.2ghz at 17c on water. However, I think that there must be a problem with the sensor. I'm just very suspicious of sub-ambient temps unless you are on more extreme cooling.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/1090Tidle.png



Honestly I agree. The sub-ambient thing has me also worried. Anyway I just upped the multi to 18.5. She wont do 19.0 on stock voltage. By the way do you know what the default voltage is?


----------



## PaulieG (May 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly I agree. The sub-ambient thing has me also worried. Anyway I just upped the multi to 18.5. She wont do 19.0 on stock voltage. By the way do you know what the default voltage is?



Default on my chip is 1.3v.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 10, 2010)

AMDs temp sensors are known to be not very accurate, especially with lower temperature (can happen to intel also, tho much less frequently)
i had an athlon 64 x2, a 5000+... with my WC, i was able to bring down to -10 degrees... at least the sensors said that... they were about 20 degrees off, because my ambient was about 10c at this point, i benched that night, in winter, and simply opened the windows,to bring down the temps, whilst using a thermometer to determine my ambient.

all in all i could say: you need a temperature sensor, thats mounted into the HS or the bottom of your cooler/block, to get real temperature readings... most Sensors just give out Temperatures "over the thumb"... meaning its well enough for ordinary safety,just to be able to say whether its too hot. but not for real OCing, nor personal confidence

just my 2 cents on the most needed, and most worst supported safety feature. the Sensors.
In my Opinion, there should be an array of sensors for each part of the die, each single mosfet, and each ram IC... but... who asks me?

P.S.

you cant get under ambient, not with air, not with water. if you want to use conventional methods, you can only use a bong cooler, to get minimal below room temperature... after that, you can only use a chiller, a thermoelectric Element (Peltier) standalone, or a phase change. (LN2 and He2 not to mention, they speak for themselves ;-))


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2010)

It doesnt matter. I cant get over 3.61 anyway. Damn this board. I have to use the EXACT same settings as my 955. I'm convinced that its ether the mobo or RAM thats holding these chips back.


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2010)

someone said something about a pissing match right? air cooled right now on a V10 



and yes that 6 cores not just turbo


----------



## Whilhelm (May 10, 2010)

If I use ROG connect on my crosshair IV I can see for sure that the chip does not Idle at sub ambient on stock cooling or water. The sensors in Core Temp and Everest are reporting ~12 Celsius below actual readings from the bios. That's a 1090t at 4.0Ghz and even at stock the lowest the temps get is around 25. My ambient temperature here is about 20 Celsius at the moment. Either way these chips run really cool but just be aware that core temp reads wrong.


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2010)

got OD to work






pi ram is @1600 cl88824 to explain poor performance playing with new sticks will figure their sweet spot out


----------



## Wile E (May 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My new 1090T idles at 19c and under load only hits 31c! Keep in mind my house is about 25c. After a few more days of testing Ill be OCing this baby and with a max temp of 65c things are lookin up!



If your house is 25, your cpu cannot be idling at 19. lol.

And who cares about temps? If it's not crashing or smoking, it's fine. lol.


----------



## Master}{ (May 10, 2010)

K10 STAT still works for X6's albiet buggy, the latest version that is, the previous doesnt..

Just Realized, they JUST released a new version of K10 STAT
http://sites.google.com/site/k10stat/


----------



## Master}{ (May 10, 2010)

I just made it farther, i must say im much more impressed with the X6, than i was with the X4 9x5's

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177696


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 10, 2010)

well i'm out... i don't think my chip boots into windows at 4.3.. lol.. let alone 4.4 or 4.5.. why do i always get shit chips..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 11, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> well i'm out... i don't think my chip boots into windows at 4.3.. lol.. let alone 4.4 or 4.5.. why do i always get shit chips..



that was irony,was it?


----------



## suraswami (May 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> got OD to work
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100510/4500.png
> 
> ...



Holy crap!  that OC on an ECS board?

Ok behind the scenes you got an Asus CH with ECS label on it right


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 11, 2010)

suraswami said:


> Holy crap!  that OC on an ECS board?
> 
> Ok behind the scenes you got an Asus CH with ECS label on it right



Phase can do wonders under certain circumstances ;-)


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2010)

suraswami said:


> Holy crap!  that OC on an ECS board?
> 
> Ok behind the scenes you got an Asus CH with ECS label on it right



Haha the ecs is partially dead that was on my ch3 you know the one with a terrible bios and bugs and such 


Ok so I am planning a little contest with prizes going to see if erocker and them ok it and will frontpage or at least stickie it.


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Phase can do wonders under certain circumstances ;-)



Hey now I'm on air for this I will happily video tape me hitting 4.5ghz on air if I need to prove it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Hey now I'm on air for this I will happily video tape me hitting 4.5ghz on air if I need to prove it



how are your temps?


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how are your temps?



Looks like about 55C load temps with a cm v10 and upgraded fans and a 3rd fan forming push/pull on the cpu side of the cooler


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 11, 2010)

ok we'll it looks like i'm back to making some progress, switched myr am from the red to the black slots on my m4a79t deluxe which seemed to fix the memory issue with this bios and it's inability to overclock.  also i seem to be able to get over 2800nb which is nice.. working my way up with 10-20minute prime tests in between which is seemingly helping as well, linx crashes in like 2 seconds even on stock so i'm not gonna bother with that, i've also crashed this install of windows 7 that half the drivers have stopped working.. i can't even game it's so bad, but stability testing seems to work ok now.


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> ok we'll it looks like i'm back to making some progress, switched myr am from the red to the black slots on my m4a79t deluxe which seemed to fix the memory issue with this bios and it's inability to overclock.  also i seem to be able to get over 2800nb which is nice.. working my way up with 10-20minute prime tests in between which is seemingly helping as well, linx crashes in like 2 seconds even on stock so i'm not gonna bother with that, i've also crashed this install of windows 7 that half the drivers have stopped working.. i can't even game it's so bad, but stability testing seems to work ok now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100511/0510104263cpu.png



What are your volts at for everything?

And just for you I should be able to pi at 4.6ghz  maybe higher depending on tomorrows weather high is in the 30s so we will see.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> What are your volts at for everything?
> 
> And just for you I should be able to pi at 4.6ghz  maybe higher depending on tomorrows weather high is in the 30s so we will see.



well the bios for the m4a79t is a bit screwy.. to thepoint where i require k10stat to overclock successfully, as for voltages i'm running 1.5375 for cpu, 1.36 for nb, and 1.98 for mem which is stock for the mushkin 997756 ddr3 1600.  basically at those setting right now... perhaps the board is the limitaion here with it's crappy as bios.. we shall see.. If anybody comes up with some info on the bios and where i may find a better one let me know, i could use the help with that lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> What are your volts at for everything?
> 
> And just for you I should be able to pi at 4.6ghz  maybe higher depending on tomorrows weather high is in the 30s so we will see.





exodusprime1337 said:


> well the bios for the m4a79t is a bit screwy.. to thepoint where i require k10stat to overclock successfully, as for voltages i'm running 1.5375 for cpu, 1.36 for nb, and 1.98 for mem which is stock for the mushkin 997756 ddr3 1600.  basically at those setting right now... perhaps the board is the limitaion here with it's crappy as bios.. we shall see.. If anybody comes up with some info on the bios and where i may find a better one let me know, i could use the help with that lol.



Remember guys these chips have a 1.55v limitation on them. Anything higher and your looking for trouble.


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2010)

Roflmao limits what are those?

Edit: oh will post scrennie later but pi was a go ffor 4567mhz 203x22.5 1.575v


----------



## suraswami (May 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Haha the ecs is partially dead that was on my ch3 you know the one with a terrible bios and bugs and such
> 
> 
> Ok so I am planning a little contest with prizes going to see if erocker and them ok it and will frontpage or at least stickie it.



ha ha I knew it.

And I for 500% sure ECS will not stand a chance in your hands.  Poor thing will be shit scared to even hear you breathe near it


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Remember guys these chips have a 1.55v limitation on them. Anything higher and your looking for trouble.



OK mail man! give us an update on your 6 core OC!


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2010)

suraswami said:


> ha ha I knew it.
> 
> And I for 500% sure ECS will not stand a chance in your hands.  Poor thing will be shit scared to even hear you breathe near it









my little update still on air...cant wait to see what phase can do on this chip


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100511/15210pi4571.png
> 
> my little update still on air...cant wait to see what phase can do on this chip



CDAWALL are you at a air force base?


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> CDAWALL are you at a air force base?



yeppers


----------



## suraswami (May 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100511/15210pi4571.png
> 
> my little update still on air...cant wait to see what phase can do on this chip



nice.

May be you should have a link to auto update your system specs on every OC step you get out of the 1090T (may be write a cool app to read from the latest CPUZ posting?)


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> yeppers



You have family in the Air Force?


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2010)

suraswami said:


> nice.
> 
> May be you should have a link to auto update your system specs on every OC step you get out of the 1090T (may be write a cool app to read from the latest CPUZ posting?)



that would be nice i will just let it stay how it is people will figure it out 



brandonwh64 said:


> You have family in the Air Force?



nope I'm enlisted

oh and for those who only read the threads in their usercp

thuban overclocking contest


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> nope I'm enlisted



Oh yea i think we have talked about that due to me being ex military my self. I had a tooth pulled and i have been taking pain meds LOL


----------



## Master}{ (May 12, 2010)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1180972

Seemed Stable but froze durring 3D-Mark 06


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 12, 2010)

making some small process.. i've decided that the bios on my m4a79t is at fault for my issues.. found that if i don't jump off the reference clock of 200 i can get my nb to 3000.  and only at 1.26v.. anybody wanna post some of the actual voltages they're using to get their cpu's and nb's where they are?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 12, 2010)

i cant wait for that 965 and 3200 + to show up.... so i can get my tech itch satisfied


----------



## cdawall (May 12, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> making some small process.. i've decided that the bios on my m4a79t is at fault for my issues.. found that if i don't jump off the reference clock of 200 i can get my nb to 3000.  and only at 1.26v.. anybody wanna post some of the actual voltages they're using to get their cpu's and nb's where they are?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100511/4200.png



Umm I'll go first cpu@4.4ghz 1.5625v nb@3200 1.425v ht@2600 stock volts


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i cant wait for that 965 and 3200 + to show up.... so i can get my tech itch satisfied



oh shit, i forgot to tell you, that shipped eaarlier today hehehhe
i'll pm you some tracking info before i go to bed buddy, so sorry i completely forgot to let you know.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 12, 2010)

and here is a vantage score for you.. i finally got over 26k.. i love this processor, no matter how broken my mobo is


----------



## cdawall (May 12, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> and here is a vantage score for you.. i finally got over 26k.. i love this processor, no matter how broken my mobo is
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100511/26kvantage.png



Nice run smokes my 4870x2 I need new vga cards :shadedshu


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Nice run smokes my 4870x2 I need new vga cards :shadedshu



Higher possible bandwidth in 2 slots and newer arch.


----------



## cdawall (May 12, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Higher possible bandwidth in 2 slots and newer arch.



And consume less power there are lists and lists why I want to burn my 4870x2 I'm trying to trade it off for a 4850x2+cash but no biters yet


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Roflmao limits what are those?
> 
> Edit: oh will post scrennie later but pi was a go ffor 4567mhz 203x22.5 1.575v



I was wrong. Its 1.40v! Dude be careful man.

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskt...f8=45+W&f9=2000&f10=False&f11=False&f12=True#

http://www.guru3d.com/article/phenom-ii-x6-1055t-1090t-review/2


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I was wrong. Its 1.40v! Dude be careful man.
> 
> http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskt...f8=45+W&f9=2000&f10=False&f11=False&f12=True#
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/phenom-ii-x6-1055t-1090t-review/2



1.4v is not it's limit. 1.5-1.55v is the limit for PII's/AII's unless you're going to other kinds of cooling.


----------



## Wile E (May 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> 1.4v is not it's limit. 1.5-1.55v is the limit for PII's/AII's unless you're going to other kinds of cooling.



That's not necessarily true of Thuban.


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's not necessarily true of Thuban.



I won't let it stop me.  My mind is better at ease looking at their "imaginary" temperature sensor readings. Lawl. I probably won't be doing a mixture of high CPU and high memory controller voltage though, just one or the other.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's not necessarily true of Thuban.



it's not nessessarily untrue either... the way the data sheet reads, is 1.55 which is the same as all other pII's i've had.  as far as needed voltage, i need less to achieve the same oc as my pII 965c3, and only slightly less than what i ran at to get another 250mhz out of the thuban.. i'm at 1.537 at 4290 right now


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2010)

The VCore isnt much different from the Athlon XP, the 45W models used 1.45 Vcore.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2010)

Well I was able to do this after my fear of 1.40v was removed by Erocker.







Anyway this was not stable in OCCT. I had to up the power to 1.4750v. So my final stable OC of the 1090T is as follows.

3.91@1.47v with a max temp of 39c. 

So what do you think guys? Seem safe for 24/7 use?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 14, 2010)

Have you tried upping the cpu/nb voltage? I dont like to go over AMD spec, dont know if its the same with the x6's 1.425 ?

Will be posting some results of my PII x2 550 unlocked to a x4 B50 when I get some thermal paste, no bloody computer stores round here


----------



## mordant80 (May 14, 2010)

While we're kinda on the subject of voltage on the Thubans..  Having some trouble pushing mine and wanted to get some your guys thoughts.  1090t... having trouble pushing it past 4.0.. i'm at 1.4875v  Seems stable to use but it's not quite prime stable.  Been toying with different mulitipliers and bus speeds but all different combos seems to put me around this same 4.0 limit.  Looking for the highest 24/7 OC I can get, so the real question is.. being on water should i be worried about going in the lower 1.5v to say 1.53v range 24/7 as long as the temps are in line (say mid to high 40's under full load)  May hopefully be able to hit 4.2 with those voltages which was my ultimate goal for 24/7 but i'll settle for 4.0 as long as it's stable and you guys ease my mind going in to the 1.5v range to make it stable.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Have you tried upping the cpu/nb voltage? I dont like to go over AMD spec, dont know if its the same with the x6's 1.425 ?
> 
> Will be posting some results of my PII x2 550 unlocked to a x4 B50 when I get some thermal paste, no bloody computer stores round here





mordant80 said:


> While we're kinda on the subject of voltage on the Thubans..  Having some trouble pushing mine and wanted to get some your guys thoughts.  1090t... having trouble pushing it past 4.0.. i'm at 1.4875v  Seems stable to use but it's not quite prime stable.  Been toying with different mulitipliers and bus speeds but all different combos seems to put me around this same 4.0 limit.  Looking for the highest 24/7 OC I can get, so the real question is.. being on water should i be worried about going in the lower 1.5v to say 1.53v range 24/7 as long as the temps are in line (say mid to high 40's under full load)  May hopefully be able to hit 4.2 with those voltages which was my ultimate goal for 24/7 but i'll settle for 4.0 as long as it's stable and you guys ease my mind going in to the 1.5v range to make it stable.



1.55 is the max. However I try and not exceed 1.5v for temp reasons.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Awww, somebody got a little testy last night... Maybe it was beer. All are welcome here, of course.


Na not mee lol , I dont drink.... Beer 
I was just In a silly mood ....

And sorry I didnt mean any disrespect, All are welcome here 
God knows you all tolerate me 

I now have the CrossHair IV up and running.... I must say... I transitioned very well 

Going to update the bios to the newest ver... any tips on clocking this board? any thing I need to know?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

what is the IEEE 1394a port connector on the motherboard for? what is it for? audio and mic?


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2010)

Firewire. If you don't use firewire devices, disable it in the bios.

Oh, the CH IV will work just like the CH III.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 15, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_1394_interface#FireWire_800_.28IEEE_1394b-2002.29


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> Firewire. If you don't use firewire devices, disable it in the bios.
> 
> Oh, the CH IV will work just like the CH III.


I just unpluged it from the mobo and didnt see any draw backs 

Time to hide that clump of wires 

As for the CH3 vs the CH4.... Ummm not on the x6 it's not the same lol.... Ill take a few pix of the bios.... its a new learning curve for sure using an 1090T x6 cpu... the voltage thing is weird as F&@k imo


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I just unpluged it from the mobo and didnt see any draw backs



Wait.. Unplugged what? 

Don't be concerned with the other voltages. It still works the same, but of course your six core will work better with it.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> Wait.. Unplugged what?


The IE1394_2 connector that comes from the front of the case cover to the mobo connector...
the side panel usb works...?


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> The IE1394_2 connector that comes from the front of the case cover to the mobo connector...
> the side panel usb works...?



Ah I see. Nevermind.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> Ah I see. Nevermind.


What is it for?


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2010)

Like I said, firewire. Firewire is an interface like USB. If you have no firewire devices you don't need it. Disable it in the bios so that Windows doesn't bother installing a driver for it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 15, 2010)

whats on the end? It might be a USB Cable for the case ports?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> Like I said, firewire. Firewire is an interface like USB. If you have no firewire devices you don't need it. Disable it in the bios so that Windows doesn't bother installing a driver for it.



Gotcha, Acid kinda gave me the low down on it so Now I can free up a cable to clean up the case some what.... thanks.


----------



## trt740 (May 15, 2010)

boys I'm soon to be out of the club atleast x6 wise.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 15, 2010)

trt740 said:


> boys I'm soon to be out of the club atleast x6 wise.



awe why?


----------



## trt740 (May 15, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> awe why?



down grading, love the chip but moving to a lower end cpu.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

trt740 said:


> down grading, love the chip but moving to a lower end cpu.


you suck!!!! 

whats up man? why you down grading?


----------



## trt740 (May 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> you suck!!!!
> 
> whats up man? why you down grading?



I play with stuff a while then move to the next thing. I just bought a phenom II 550 87.00 and a MSI twin freezer pro 250 512gb for 85.00 after a rebate, with a free game. After I sell my 480 gtx and my x6, I should have 557.00 to throw back on my Visa making  mama happy. Also for what my computer is used for I won't see a giant drop in performance. Check out my for sale thread hell of a deal on a super cpu.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I play with stuff a while then move to the next thing. I just bought a phenom II 550 87.00 and a MSI twin freezer pro 250 512gb for 85.00 after a rebate, with a free game. After I sell my 480 gtx and my x6, I should have 557.00 to throw back on my Visa making  mama happy. Also for what my computer is used for I won't see a giant drop in performance. Check out my for sale thread hell of a deal on a super cpu.



You disgrace the TPU forums with the very thought of a "downgrade". W1zz should ban that word and infract you for such disrespect.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I was able to do this after my fear of 1.40v was removed by Erocker.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/16429.jpg
> 
> ...




nice mail man! 3.91@1.47v is not bad for a DDR2 board


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> nice mail man! 3.91@1.47v is not bad for a DDR2 board



Any idea why it takes 1.47?


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2010)

Poor power distribution from the motherboard.


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Any idea why it takes 1.47?



you just got the 10,000 post in this thread


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> Poor power distribution from the motherboard.


I know, I know. I just don't understand why. I mean the board specs read great but in execution I guess it sucks. Anyway you never answered my PM.



Mussels said:


> you just got the 10,000 post in this thread



Yes.....yes I did.


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know, I know. I just don't understand why. I mean the board specs read great but in execution I guess it sucks. Anyway you never answered my PM..



I think I remember reading it, but got sidetracked. My PM box has been cleared. Sorry. My M4A79T was the same way, just not as bad. My mATX M3A78-E needed many volts for my CPU as well.


----------



## stinger608 (May 16, 2010)

Well guys, I am in need of a dang monitor real bad, so I ended up putting my crazy oc'ing 555 up for sale.

This is the chip in question:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1885212&postcount=9892


And here is the for sale thread with this chip. It is for sale today only though, as I have a kickass deal on a 23" monitor that is about a month old for $135

And of course as luck would have it, I am short enough to grab it LOLOL

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=122423


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Well guys, I am in need of a dang monitor real bad, so I ended up putting my crazy oc'ing 555 up for sale.
> 
> This is the chip in question:
> 
> ...




Good luck on the monitor stinger! if i had the cash i would jump on it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 16, 2010)

just installed the 965BE machine fired up checking stock temps and going throught the paces for now

idle at stock im running at 32'c


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> just installed the 965BE machine fired up checking stock temps and going throught the paces for now
> 
> idle at stock im running at 32'c



So you finally got the AM3 rig?   Got a C3?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 16, 2010)

uh not exactly CP send me a PM and ill tell you about it lol its a semi long story


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> uh not exactly CP send me a PM and ill tell you about it lol its a semi long story



Will do.


----------



## trt740 (May 16, 2010)

Anyone have a 550 c3 and if so how hard is it to unlock the cores.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> just installed the 965BE machine fired up checking stock temps and going throught the paces for now
> 
> idle at stock im running at 32'c



32c on a Xigy? That seems high man.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 16, 2010)

um different locations my room is warm.. usually 80-90f so 32'c is just fine 

and im not exactly idle... with msn yahoo aim skype ventrilo firefox steam irc and gpu 0 folding lol so 32c-38c isnt bad considering the ammount of stuff running and the ambient temp


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 32c on a Xigy? That seems high man.





crazyeyesreaper said:


> um different locations my room is warm.. usually 80-90f so 32'c is just fine
> 
> and im not exactly idle... with msn yahoo aim skype ventrilo firefox steam irc and gpu 0 folding lol so 32c-38c isnt bad considering the ammount of stuff running and the ambient temp



AMD's temp sensors are useless. 32c idle is normal and the temp sensor most likely is working correctly unlike with chips that read 15/25c at idle.


----------



## trt740 (May 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> AMD's temp sensors are useless. 32c idle is normal and the temp sensor most likely is working correctly unlike with chips that read 15/25c at idle.



so the new chips have bad sensors


----------



## 3volvedcombat (May 16, 2010)

You guys want to buy a q9550, ep45-ud3p, 2gb of ocz 1066mhz ddr2 platinum revision 2 ram?

hahhahaha all these 1090t processors are making me want to upgrade hahhahah


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2010)

trt740 said:


> so the new chips have bad sensors



Not all of them. The old chips too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> AMD's temp sensors are useless. 32c idle is normal and the temp sensor most likely is working correctly unlike with chips that read 15/25c at idle.



Oh I know. But he has a 965 not a 1090T. My 955 ran cooler at idle with a H50. The temp sensor on the 1090Ts are a F#$King joke. I add 10c to mine to be safe.

For instance. Mine idles between 19c-23c so I figure its about 29c-33c in reality. Under load the most I hit is 37c-40c so thats about 47c-50c real world. Not to bad for 1.47v on a H50.

FYI 62c is max load for the 1090T.


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2010)

My 720BE idled at 24c, 955BE 12c. 955BE #2 25c, Current 965BE @ stock 28c. On a stock AMD processor I would say just add 10c over ambient to your load idle temps.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> My 720BE idled at 24c, 955BE 12c. 955BE #2 25c, Current 965BE @ stock 28c. On a stock AMD processor I would say just add 10c over ambient to your load idle temps.



So you agree on my 10c rule? WOW I am learning


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2010)

I almost forgot. What are your CPU temps? Not core temps.

Here I have renamed the temperatures properly.

Temp. 1 = NB
Temp. 2 = CPU Socket (labeled CPU in Bios)
Temp. 3 = Disabled
HD0
HD1
CPU core


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> I almost forgot. What are your CPU temps? Not core temps.
> 
> Here I have renamed the temperatures properly.
> 
> ...



Check it. Look ok?


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Check it. Look ok?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100516/Untitled024.jpg



Yeah. Your cores are probably sitting around 34-38c


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2010)

If it isn't bsoding or smoking, it's fine. Don't worry about it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 16, 2010)

That or just locking up or failing to power up sometimes (gets stuck before POST/Monitor powerup).  I have that problem after trying to push for higher than 2.2GHz on this CPU.  Not sure if it's Motherboard or CPU.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> If it isn't bsoding or smoking, it's fine. Don't worry about it.



OCD + "Don't worry"= Divide by zero. 

I might just put it at stock. If nothing else but to keep me from bothering you guys.


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> OCD + "Don't worry"= Divide by zero.
> 
> I might just put it at stock. If nothing else but to keep me from bothering you guys.



Nah, I'll just continue to laugh at your OCD, then go downstairs 5 times and check if my doors are locked and the coffee pot is off.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Nah, I'll just continue to laugh at your OCD, then go downstairs 5 times and check if my doors are locked and the coffee pot is off.



The funny thing is its not even like I need to OC this thing. But at the same time I NEED to go faster. For what I don't know. I feel like Stimpy.........








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jjN-H62U64


----------



## dumo (May 16, 2010)

*Asus M4A89TD PRO*

Kinda like this board...Too bad only got an old friggin' bios from Asus site

Out of the box, my old ss likes it...The last time it hold @ 5Ghz was with E8500ES

Forgot what multi this was...







5G runs

















4.62Ghz / GPU 2X 950/1202







Boot up wall @ HTT 361 without fine tuning all the V settings in bios


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The funny thing is its not even like I need to OC this thing. But at the same time I NEED to go faster. For what I don't know. I feel like Stimpy.........
> 
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/i/bto/20091217/stimpy.jpg
> ...



The red, candy-like button.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> The red, candy-like button.



Meh I down clocked it. If I need a boost I know where I'm safe at.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 17, 2010)

Are you a chicken? Y/N


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2010)

You know whats crazy? I had my voltage set at 1.4750 when it was OC. So to be safe I set everything back to the default "auto" and the multi also to auto. I reboot and guess what?

It runs at 1.4750 at default! So my OC is perfectly safe as temps are given by voltage.






Im going back to my OC. I never heard of a CPU burning up from the multi.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You know whats crazy? I had my voltage set at 1.4750 when it was OC. So to be safe I set everything back to the default "auto" and the multi also to auto. I reboot and guess what?
> 
> It runs at 1.4750 at default! So my OC is perfectly safe as temps are given by voltage.
> 
> ...


 
just 2 things:

Temperature rises linear to clocks, and quadruples with voltage (e.g. rises exponential)

The only thing that burns up a processor, is voltage... hell, it could run 50ghz, as long as the cooling is sufficient (and the chip capable of!) and the voltage is not too high
otherwise, leakage will occur, witch can be sometimes beneficial to SOI procs to a certain degree (mine for example, is an ln2 chip... runs HOT, undervolts, and scales linear with temperature, the lower it gets, the better)
but in most situations, it will damage the proc, if you stay on high volts for about 1-3 months,sometimes about a year,from my experience


besides that, youre right!
that voltage is probably safe, its still 45 nm, and within the 1.5 range. SOI can take a lot heavier punch, regarding voltage, than HKMG


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just 2 things:
> 
> Temperature rises linear to clocks, and quadruples with voltage (e.g. rises exponential)
> 
> ...



My point is thats the stock voltage. Anyway you're right. I rasied the multi back up to 19.5 and my load temps went up 7c. That brings me to 37c under load and if you add 10c for safety thats still only 47c. Well under the max of 62c.


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2010)

Lots of voltage (too much most likely) to the cpu/nb memory controller.


----------



## dumo (May 17, 2010)

Thuban is a heat monster. 

1.52 Vcore seems like too much for air cooling. I just realised it after put my TT Big Typhoon with Delta EE fan


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2010)

dumo said:


> Thuban is a heat monster.
> 
> 1.52 Vcore seems like too much for air cooling. I just realised it after put my TT Big Typhoon with Delta EE fan


----------



## mjkmike (May 17, 2010)

I had a feeling my temps were too good to be trure. Thanks mailman.
I have a 1055t overclocked to 3.5 and can't push an inch past that.
ideal temps are stupid 17
load temps are 37 max
must note this is in basement in Alberta, Canada, but still is 27c outside.
using beta f8h on gig 790fxt
14x250@1.392v
all volts on auto.
the beta lets me go to 16.5 but anything over 14 gets me nothing.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 17, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I had a feeling my temps were too good to be trure. Thanks mailman.
> I have a 1055t overclocked to 3.5 and can't push an inch past that.
> ideal temps are stupid 17
> load temps are 37 max
> ...



the stock multi is 14 i though, hence why it doesn't go over, only the 1090t black edition allows for multi overclocking


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> the stock multi is 14 i though, hence why it doesn't go over, only the 1090t black edition allows for multi overclocking



What kind of temps are you getting on your 1090T man?


----------



## mjkmike (May 17, 2010)

My bois tells me i can but it is a beta.
will wait and see what new bois can do.
still I like the chip


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> My bois tells me i can but it is a beta.
> will wait and see what new bois can do.
> still I like the chip



Be careful if you are running a stock cooler.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My point is thats the stock voltage. Anyway you're right. I rasied the multi back up to 19.5 and my load temps went up 7c. That brings me to 37c under load and if you add 10c for safety thats still only 47c. Well under the max of 62c.



Again, if it's not erroring or smoking, you are fine.


----------



## dumo (May 17, 2010)

1055T default @14X multi, no 16.5 from bios boot up. With turbo activated in windows, it will dynamically kicks up to multi 16.5


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> My bois tells me i can but it is a beta.
> will wait and see what new bois can do.
> still I like the chip





16.5 is the turbo multi, its just being confused.


----------



## mordant80 (May 17, 2010)

So..  I backed mine down.  running 3.7ghz and like 1.45v on my 1090t.  I found out that coretemp is totally useless for me even with an offset.  It's weird, coretemp was showing the correct temp at idle with an offset of 13 but once i put the system under a load coretemp be correct until around 45c and stall out when in reality i was getting up close to 60c.  This thing gets alot hotter when upping the voltage compared to my pii 920.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

Was it causing instability problems? If not, it was most likely fine. But I understand the need to be on the safe side, so I can't blame you. I'd personally probably be happy with 3.6 for 24/7 use. That's what I run my QX at, and everything runs like a champ.


----------



## mordant80 (May 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Was it causing instability problems? If not, it was most likely fine. But I understand the need to be on the safe side, so I can't blame you. I'd personally probably be happy with 3.6 for 24/7 use. That's what I run my QX at, and everything runs like a champ.



It was.. after it got up to 60c or so a blue screen wasn't far behind..  I just backed off for now to be safe.. i am going to push it further than i am now.. just a shame i won't be able to do the voltages i thought i could.


----------



## trt740 (May 17, 2010)

*here is some info on why thuban needs fast ram*

http://hwbot.org/article/news/hwbot_research_lab_amd_thuban_nb_and_memory_performance_scaling

this is also very good concerning the N/b speed and ram timing
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=224502


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2010)

Well I just ran OCCT again on a clean instalation of Win7 and I got an error after 34 minutes. The only thing I can think of is I had core temp open at the same time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2010)

Come on mail man! i want to see 4ghz on that DDR2 board!


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2010)

trt740 said:


> http://hwbot.org/article/news/hwbot_research_lab_amd_thuban_nb_and_memory_performance_scaling
> 
> this is also very good concerning the N/b speed and ram timing
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=224502



Love these new hwbot reviews and articles. Very well written.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Come on mail man! i want to see 4ghz on that DDR2 board!



Well I just ran OCCT again and it was stable. Now what do I do? Could core temp have caused an error?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 18, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> the stock multi is 14 i though, hence why it doesn't go over, only the 1090t black edition allows for multi overclocking



under water my 1090t at 4.25Ghz 1.525v with a 3k nb at 1.275v i idle in the high 20's about 27-29 and load about 45-46(says my mobo), the temp sensor on mine is fuggered but what i found was that if my temp rises to a stable level, say when i had my 965 the coretemp would read 45 in prime95 and after about 5 minutes, so did the board temp.  My finding here was that under constant and stable load the temp was even.  So if i'm priming and my board hits about 46 and the board temp stays at 46 for a while, i just consider it accurate... 

Kinda a poor description... i'm wicked tired and my bed is beckoning(damn you WoW and torchlight), but to answer your question in short at 4.25hz 1.525v i idle at 28 or so and load at 45 during stress.  battlefield bad company 2 puts me about 40c on the board reading after 20 minutes of play all 6 cores 80% load.  It's really not that bad and i know i put way to much thermal grease so that will be rectified soon.



Since we're on the subject, i'm curious as to the effectiveness of  my cpu block(fuzion v2.0).  The water temp right now is 24.2c coming out of the radiator, the internal case temp of the air just below the radiator is 23 so i'm looking at roughly a 1c difference in air to water temp.  
    Now under load the water goes to about 27c after 10 min of prime. but the temperature of the cpu climbs to 46 so that's 16 over idle.  
no i'm no math genious and my thermal dynamics skills aren't much better than my eating habits so the question is, how effective is the block at dissipating heat.. do i have a flow issues, or is the cpu block not making proper contact with the cpu??

another simplifiied render of this is like so
idle water temp 24c cpu at 29c
load water temp 27c cpu at 46c

is this normal, or could anybody else with a water cooling loop confer such differences.  Or is the scaling of cpu temp not conducive of the water temp.. ie the block can just do only so much?

sorry bout the long post, and most likely off topic, but this has been bothering me lol.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 18, 2010)

I'm confused now. According to everything I have, my C3 955 shows the same core and cpu temperatures. Do I need to throw in that 10C offset or did I read right earlier that the C3s have correctly reading temp sensors?

I thought I wasn't too bad hitting just over 50C under full load at 1.5v, but now I'm a little concerned that its 60C!


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I'm confused now. According to everything I have, my C3 955 shows the same core and cpu temperatures. Do I need to throw in that 10C offset or did I read right earlier that the C3s have correctly reading temp sensors?
> 
> I thought I wasn't too bad hitting just over 50C under full load at 1.5v, but now I'm a little concerned that its 60C!



Does the cpu throttle under load? NO? Then don't worry about it.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 18, 2010)

Do AMDs still throttle if you turn off thermal control in bios?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 18, 2010)

well im screwed... Windows 7 i have both my cd keys dont work today is not my day and microsoft are being cock blockers


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well im screwed... Windows 7 i have both my cd keys dont work today is not my day and microsoft are being cock blockers



Why is Microsoft being cock blockers?  Want to share your experience?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 18, 2010)

neither key worked i asked to have it reset they told me no that simple... i was told to buy another copy of Windows 7

besides the above everything else went okay with the system the 965 is running beautifully the new mushkin ram seems to be holding up no issues and all seems to be going well in that sense.

time to pray my college buddy still has 1 key left


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> neither key worked i asked to have it reset they told me no that simple... i was told to buy another copy of Windows 7
> 
> besides the above everything else went okay with the system the 965 is running beautifully the new mushkin ram seems to be holding up no issues and all seems to be going well in that sense.
> 
> time to pray my college buddy still has 1 key left



But how the heck are they just going to tell you to buy another copy???   Just for that I'll buy a MAC


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 18, 2010)

yea no cd keys left for home premium... FML...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea no cd keys left for home premium... FML...



dammit dude, good luck man


----------



## mastrdrver (May 18, 2010)

Give it about 3 months and retry the key. Seems to be the magic number.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 18, 2010)

thats the point these 2 win 7 keys were never used period..... they should work already

ive only dabbled with win7 never actually activated it with my keys as i was using vista 64bit and happy


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2010)

Recall the activation line and try again. That's all. Tell them it's only on one computer. they shouldn't be telling you tough luck if the keys are legit.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 18, 2010)

well after a few midnight angry phone calls i should a cd key tomorrow morning..... found a buddy who had an extra 64bit proffesional key laying around from his office upgrade.

well i owe a buddy a round of drinks but i got Windows 7 Pro 64bit working and all is well... i just hope he dosent bankrupt me by getting hammers  expect overclocking results soon


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I just ran OCCT again and it was stable. Now what do I do? Could core temp have caused an error?



try to raise your voltage to 1.55V and test to see if it will hit 4ghz stable but monitor temps. also NB volts may need to be raised alittle to kinda even it out.

Crazyeyesreaper. why dont you hook me up with that older 940BE?


----------



## computertechy (May 18, 2010)

just screwing around with my 1090t


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2010)

Open to suggestion on how I can get more out of this rig. Clock the ram up more? 







Not sure how far it can go but I am almost at my max on cpu 24.7.


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2010)

I would try working on tighter timings, perhaps decrease the RAM frequency.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2010)

Helped my L2 & L3 writes a little but nothing outstanding.






It's too bad that max I can get on CL8 is lil over 1500.

EDIT:






That's where I stop dead with my tightest timings/best bandwith with temps/volts in mind.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 18, 2010)

Have you tried backing down the HT Link to see if that will help?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> try to raise your voltage to 1.55V and test to see if it will hit 4ghz stable but monitor temps. also NB volts may need to be raised alittle to kinda even it out.
> 
> Crazyeyesreaper. why dont you hook me up with that older 940BE?



sorry no can do the 940be will be shipped to exodusprime as it was a trade for the 965be..

altho ill soon have a for sale thread with 4 gigs DDR2 gskill pc 6400 5-5-5-15

and a am2+ 790gx gigabyte UD4H among a few other things..

but yea sorry man no can do on the 940be altho if intrested send me a PM i can hold the other items if your intrested


----------



## kenkickr (May 18, 2010)

I guess I'll show off my 1055T:


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Do AMDs still throttle if you turn off thermal control in bios?



Not if C1E and such are turned off...it will simply shut down when reaching critical temps.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 19, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Have you tried backing down the HT Link to see if that will help?



Already attempted and it unfortunately doesn't .


----------



## mastrdrver (May 19, 2010)

What's your refersh set to? I knocked a full ns off my L3 latency going from 110 to 90.

Are you getting errors in memtest or are you just failing tests to be able to go further? If memtest what tests (3 and 4)?


----------



## Greenmousa (May 19, 2010)

Well i have a X3 720 overclocked on air and with no volt changes up to 3.2ghz i know it doesn't seems much but im really happy with my CPU and i like to share and spread the joy of good technology


----------



## fullinfusion (May 19, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I guess I'll show off my 1055T:
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/4200GhzPi.png


Nice clock Ken , you just need to get the CH4 to really get some nice bios options to clock that baby higher


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 19, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> What's your refersh set to? I knocked a full ns off my L3 latency going from 110 to 90.
> 
> Are you getting errors in memtest or are you just failing tests to be able to go further? If memtest what tests (3 and 4)?



The way I test for stability is via OCCT. On my board if i get past 2mins of Small fft, I can run it for hours. So I limited myself up to 15 minutes, then I run 2 passes of LinX max ram to test ram/cpu nb.


----------



## kenkickr (May 19, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice clock Ken , you just need to get the CH4 to really get some nice bios options to clock that baby higher



Thanks but I think what I have now is what I'm gonna have for awhile.  My fiancee and I just bought I house so now she has taken over my paychecks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 19, 2010)

Holy crap. I didn't even see that ken. Good job! That's on your CH3 ?!? Doubt a CH4 would help much.


----------



## kenkickr (May 19, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Holy crap. I didn't even see that ken. Good job! That's on your CH3 ?!? Doubt a CH4 would help much.



That is the Crosshair III buddy.  I really think once Asus releases a bios that straightens out the Turbo multi off issue(if off the CPU ratio multi is stuck @ x4) that may help me OC more.


----------



## FlanK3r (May 19, 2010)

hm, what about this and aircooling?






kenkickr: think, it one C III bios is mode for disabling BIOS, later il try found, now i have runing


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2010)

Here is some more Athlon X2 5600+ OC runs


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 19, 2010)

nice Brandon, but thats an old Athlon X2! 
a Brisbane G2!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> nice Brandon, but thats an old Athlon X2!
> a Brisbane G2!



well velvet i just want to be in the club  i feel like a fat kid who likes starcraft at a high school football party


----------



## anonemus (May 19, 2010)

Hello, all! All of my PC build have been Intel based but I'm now seriously considering going with AMD, especially with their AM3 socket. I can't afford to buy new and I was wondering if this board GA-MA770T-UD3P--currently available in my local used market--is good enough for Athlon II/Phenom II procs? I plan to use this for 1-2 years at least and I OC a lot. Thoughts?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> well velvet i just want to be in the club  i feel like a fat kid who likes starcraft at a high school football party



the fat kid who likes starcraft, but has the richest parents! an i7 is nothing you should argue about!  a phenom is well in reach, monetary wise, then... you could just buy a regor, these things are allowed!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the fat kid who likes starcraft, but has the richest parents! an i7 is nothing you should argue about!  a phenom is well in reach, monetary wise, then... you could just buy a regor, these things are allowed!



Well soon i will be in search for a phenom II CPU. was thinking about a 720BE x3, X2 550BE, X4 940BE or hell i might just go all out and get a 6 core but this is my HTPC that is AMD


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well soon i will be in search for a phenom II CPU. was thinking about a 720BE x3, X2 550BE, X4 940BE or hell i might just go all out and get a 6 core but this is my HTPC that is AMD



I have a 550BE I'd be willing to sell you. I dont have a board to unlock the 2 disabled cores on it. Hell, I'd sell it as a combo deal: 550BE and XFX 4850 1Gb


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have a 550BE I'd be willing to sell you. I dont have a board to unlock the 2 disabled cores on it. Hell, I'd sell it as a combo deal: 550BE and XFX 4850 1Gb



Interested in a trade for the CPU? i have a HIS 3870 comming for video so im set there.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Interested in a trade for the CPU? i have a HIS 3870 comming for video so im set there.



Well, I will have to tell you tomorrow. My new CPU cooler is coming in and TheLaughingMan is going to put my CPU in his second PC with ACC to see if it can indeed unlock to a quad-core. 

If so, I will have to make the decision whether to get a new mobo or to get a new cpu.


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, I will have to tell you tomorrow. My new CPU cooler is coming in and TheLaughingMan is going to put my CPU in his second PC with ACC to see if it can indeed unlock to a quad-core.
> 
> If so, I will have to make the decision whether to get a new mobo or to get a new cpu.



make sure you test it for stability and not just OC, many chips that unlock cant do it stable.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> make sure you test it for stability and not just OC, many chips that unlock cant do it stable.



sure thing!! Thanks for the tip. What is the max stable Overclocking clock ratio for the 550BE? I havent been able to find it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 20, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> sure thing!! Thanks for the tip. What is the max stable Overclocking clock ratio for the 550BE? I havent been able to find it.



That's tough question to answer, every chip is different. For example my own 720BE needs 1.4v for 3.5Ghz whereas Fritoking's does 3.7Ghz on stock(1.32v).

Also, just reverted back to my old 24.7 overclock. Seems like this is the max I can get:








Have tried it without CnQ enabled it doesn't make a difference. Went from keeping the multi low and clocking fsb/raising just multi nothing seems to give. Still open to suggestions.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Interested in a trade for the CPU? i have a HIS 3870 comming for video so im set there.



LaughingMan said suck a fat one. We got it to unlock to quad but we are working getting it to boot to windows. He says if he is broke, you can have it. His current CPU he want to replace it with is a AMD 64 5000+


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

LOL tell laughing man i said whats up! i havnt got to talk to him in a long time.

Im glad you got it to unlock! now you need a board in your rig! yea im just looking for a phenom II to replace my x2 5600+ but im in no hurry. one will come along one day!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 21, 2010)

*phenom 920 with one core shut off*



brandonwh64 said:


> LOL tell laughing man i said whats up! i havnt got to talk to him in a long time.
> 
> Im glad you got it to unlock! now you need a board in your rig! yea im just looking for a phenom II to replace my x2 5600+ but im in no hurry. one will come along one day!



1.3750v, fully stable? will clock some more


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 21, 2010)

*phenom 920*



brandonwh64 said:


> LOL tell laughing man i said whats up! i havnt got to talk to him in a long time.
> 
> Im glad you got it to unlock! now you need a board in your rig! yea im just looking for a phenom II to replace my x2 5600+ but im in no hurry. one will come along one day!



1.4v not sure if its stable or not, ran a few games not a crash
could aim for higher, but this board does play nice past past 3,8ghz


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 21, 2010)

*phenom 920*



brandonwh64 said:


> LOL tell laughing man i said whats up! i havnt got to talk to him in a long time.
> 
> Im glad you got it to unlock! now you need a board in your rig! yea im just looking for a phenom II to replace my x2 5600+ but im in no hurry. one will come along one day!



woops forgot pic lol


----------



## mastrdrver (May 21, 2010)

anonemus said:


> Hello, all! All of my PC build have been Intel based but I'm now seriously considering going with AMD, especially with their AM3 socket. I can't afford to buy new and I was wondering if this board GA-MA770T-UD3P--currently available in my local used market--is good enough for Athlon II/Phenom II procs? I plan to use this for 1-2 years at least and I OC a lot. Thoughts?



I would hold out for one of the later Gigabyte AM3 boards. They seem to handle memory better than the first round. I think they are the ones that don't start with MA.

Like how my board is GA-MA790FXT-UD5P while the one to follow that offers better memory clocking is GA-790FXT-UD5. While its nothing major, Gigabyte seems to have a little better hand on memory clocking with the newer boards.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL tell laughing man i said whats up! i havnt got to talk to him in a long time.
> 
> Im glad you got it to unlock! now you need a board in your rig! yea im just looking for a phenom II to replace my x2 5600+ but im in no hurry. one will come along one day!



Eh, Im willing to sell my 550BE


----------



## mastrdrver (May 21, 2010)

Can anyone help with memtest86+ errors?

I've got: 790FXT-UD5P with F7 bios | 955 C3 | G.Skill 1333 CL8 

Dimms are in the outside slots.

I can run the memory at 1600 with the 4x multi no problem at 8-8-8-24 1T. Even 28 tRC and 90ns refresh. I can't go lower than 1.6v because that's as low as the bios goes. leaving reference clock at 200 I can run memtest for hours without errors at stock speeds and volts. If I push the cpu-nb to 2800 I need at least 1.2v to boot. I know stability is around 1.3v. For the life of me I always, always get an error in test 3 or 4 (it moves depending on a couple voltages) in the same exact address +/- 1mb with the same exact error-bit. This error never shows up at stock cpu-nb speeds.

I can not get it to go away not matter changes in sub timings, volts, etc. I either just takes longer to show up or shows up more often. Does anyone have any idea what could be making it do this? This is driving me nuts.  

Would I be correct to assume that it is probably a cache error or maybe a voltage balance error that I can't figure out? I can't conceive of any voltage balances that I havn't tried but I'm more than willing to listen to suggestions.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2010)

Just got a new cpu, Phenom II X4 955BE C3 and its really good its running hotter than the X3 720BE i had but thats because i think i did a rotten job on the thermal paste, its cool though im going to redo it i found a cool way to apply the paste to my xig, you put 2 thin lines of paste on the cooler instead of a pea sized blob on the cpu.

Stock 1.25v is awesome.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2010)

@mastrdrver

It's not your ram causing instability.
CPU NB is just like clocking CPU cores. Try bumping CPU NB volts up about 0.1v, unless you're at max (1.5v), then unfortunately you will need to bring down NB multi 1 notch.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2010)

My new cpu is running kinda hot its like 38c idle. This is from the bios and core temp program which seem to be about the same reading.

That cant be right as the cpu is at STOCK 3.2ghz 1.25v and i have a xig and MX-3 paste, btw the ambient temperature in this room is not hot my old x3 720 used to run cooler like under 30c at idle.

45c is the highest it gets in game i just tried serious sam HD 1st encounter.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

kieran - what do you plan on doing with the X3 720?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> kieran - what do you plan on doing with the X3 720?



dunno possibly flogging it on ebay because there i can make most of the difference back
for some reason now it only does 3.5ghz on 1.425v it used to do 3.6ghz stable on 1.4v

recently i was running it 3.4ghz 1.4v

weird that there is only a 7c difference at load for the x4 955


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> My new cpu is running kinda hot its like 38c idle. This is from the bios and core temp program which seem to be about the same reading.
> 
> That cant be right as the cpu is at STOCK 3.2ghz 1.25v and i have a xig and MX-3 paste, btw the ambient temperature in this room is not hot my old x3 720 used to run cooler like under 30c at idle.
> 
> 45c is the highest it gets in game i just tried serious sam HD 1st encounter.



45C is more than adequate. Try to stay below 55C.



brandonwh64 said:


> kieran - what do you plan on doing with the X3 720?



I'm looking to downgrade to a regor chip + 785G AM3. But not for a little while so if you want to wait . . . .

@ both 

Mine usually stays @ 3.4Ghz 1.34v

Max it gets to is 3.6Ghz@1.45 with cpu nb @ 2.7Ghz 1.47v


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

Well i have been looking to upgrade the HTPC to a Phenom II but i havnt decided on a X3 720BE or a X2 550BE

Im hoping to get one that will unlock as well but not a must


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well i have been looking to upgrade the HTPC to a Phenom II but i havnt decided on a X3 720BE or a X2 550BE
> 
> Im hoping to get one that will unlock as well but not a must



Chip does unlock but doesn't boot into windows when unlocked so the 4th must be dud.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Chip does unlock but doesn't boot into windows when unlocked so the 4th must be dud.



oh ok cool! well i will on the look out probly when you get ready so let me know


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2010)

Here is what i did when i applied my thermal paste.






Here is what i am thinking might be better.






This is instead of using a pea sized amount in the middle of the cpu, supposed to be so you get more even coverage instead of a squashed circle in the middle.

I think the first one which i did has to much paste.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2010)

HDT coolers like the xigs do need the line method, not the blob method.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> HDT coolers like the xigs do need the line method, not the blob method.



So which line would you suggest, the second like i am thinking?


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> So which line would you suggest, the second like i am thinking?



yes indeed


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2010)

The first is ideal but with a line on each heatpipe.

EDIT:

I stand corrected. The first would be best.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> The first is ideal but with a line on each heatpipe.



that'd be too much paste overall. way too much (unless you were using a medical syringe to squirt out ultra thin lines)


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yes indeed



Thanks, ive got some MX-3 and a litre of Isopropyl i might just do it again just now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> that'd be too much paste overall. way too much (unless you were using a medical syringe to squirt out ultra thin lines)



I corrected myself. The first gives you best coverage while still maintaining proper amount.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...sk=view&id=170&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=5


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2010)

just remember that these days with heatspreaders, you dont need to cover the whole IHS with thermal paste.. if 90% of its covered with dry patches around the very edges, thats enough.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

On my evercool transformer 4 i put paste on the cpu and the heatpipes cause without it in the heatpipes it would idle at 50deg! with it on both it would idle at 29 deg


----------



## mastrdrver (May 21, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Here is what i did when i applied my thermal paste.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100521/did.jpg
> 
> ...



First way is best. I have mounted my OCZ Vendetta 2 over 10x between a 775, 1366, and AM3. I always got the best results when running the lines between the pipes but the lines must be very thin as it is easy to over do and get too much.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2010)

Direct CU is a good idea but I think a flat plate with the pipes sonic fused to the plate would be ideal.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 22, 2010)

I get the feeling that less is better.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 25, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @mastrdrver
> 
> It's not your ram causing instability.
> CPU NB is just like clocking CPU cores. Try bumping CPU NB volts up about 0.1v, unless you're at max (1.5v), then unfortunately you will need to bring down NB multi 1 notch.



edit: May have been wrong.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2010)

YAY!!! Im back in the club!!! got a X3 720BE from cadaveca that unlocks to a quad!!! PHENOM II CLUB HERE I COME!


----------



## cdawall (May 26, 2010)

so hows the club going? been kind of ignorant of it for a bit...got some clocking done today results are in the thuban thread in my sig overall not bad got 4.4ghz running stable@1.525v on air so gotta love these chips and the CH3


----------



## Wile E (May 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> so hows the club going? been kind of ignorant of it for a bit...got some clocking done today results are in the thuban thread in my sig overall not bad got 4.4ghz running stable@1.525v on air so gotta love these chips and the CH3



Get it on water and you'll be able to lower the voltage, or clock higher. Hwbot did an article on it, and these chips do benefit from the additional cooling, especially above 1.5v. Great read.

http://hwbot.org/article/news/hwbot_research_lab_amd_thuban_voltage_and_temperature_scaling

And the update with a different chip (full retail): http://hwbot.org/article/news/update_amd_thuban_voltage_and_temperature_scaling


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2010)

Has any tech sites did an article on how these chips work on a DDR2 board and post some OCing results for DDR2?


----------



## Wile E (May 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Has any tech sites did an article on how these chips work on a DDR2 board and post some OCing results for DDR2?



I haven't seen any. Although, digging around on various forums, if you have a DDR2 board with a decent Thuban bios, the OCing doesn't seem to be much different. Haven't checked to see how it impacted performance tho.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2010)

Nice! yea i think the only impact you would have im preformance would be the lower DDR2 clock?


----------



## cdawall (May 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Get it on water and you'll be able to lower the voltage, or clock higher. Hwbot did an article on it, and these chips do benefit from the additional cooling, especially above 1.5v. Great read.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/article/news/hwbot_research_lab_amd_thuban_voltage_and_temperature_scaling
> 
> And the update with a different chip (full retail): http://hwbot.org/article/news/update_amd_thuban_voltage_and_temperature_scaling



yea they do i want to go TEC chilled water working on putting some cash away for it right now.

something similar to this but using some cheaper parts ie xig coolers

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4214167&postcount=164



brandonwh64 said:


> Has any tech sites did an article on how these chips work on a DDR2 board and post some OCing results for DDR2?



i played some on my CH2 and some DDR2 1300 didn't clock better or worse than a C3 chip


----------



## mastrdrver (May 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Has any tech sites did an article on how these chips work on a DDR2 board and post some OCing results for DDR2?



Go talk to Mailman.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Go talk to Mailman.



I have but i wanted to see more people with DDR2 boards to see some more wide variety of OCs


----------



## mastrdrver (May 26, 2010)

There is a thread over on XS with at least one person pissed at Asus and their lack of x6 support for their M3 boards. FWIW, he admitted that they at leasted functioned correctly but couldn't overclock if any at all.

I don't know about you but I'd take basic functionality over anything else if that's what it came down to for me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> There is a thread over on XS with at least one person pissed at Asus and their lack of x6 support for their M3 boards. FWIW, he admitted that they at leasted functioned correctly but couldn't overclock if any at all.
> 
> I don't know about you but I'd take basic functionality over anything else if that's what it came down to for me.



i herd that 6core support is like a lottery. even tho pretty much ever AM2+/AM3 board can most likely run a 6 core, they draw boards at random to do bios tests and release bioses for the 6 core.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 26, 2010)

That makes sense. Between all of the AM2+ and AM3 boards out there that have the capability to run a Phenom X6, bios testing would have started long ago. From what I read over on XS, AMD kind of dump a last minute thing on the board makers. Supposedly that is causing all the problems. I mean Gigabyte had something like 70+ boards listed according to Anandtech that night of the launch of Thuban. That's a lot of boards to test just for Gigabyte.

Is Llano suppose to fit in AM3 boards too or is it just a laptop chip?

If its desktop, then I'm sure all board makers are busy trying to get Thuban working basically so they can dedicate more resources to Llano. That's going to be a whole new can of worms.

Also, anyone know if any crossfire capable board other than CH4 is doing well? Its all I can find any info about when it comes to the newer 800 boards. I seen Chew started working one of the Asus 890GX. Most other things are sparse.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Open to suggestion on how I can get more out of this rig. Clock the ram up more?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/Capture036.jpg
> 
> Not sure how far it can go but I am almost at my max on cpu 24.7.



What bios are you on? I can't find where you state it or give a pic.


----------



## trt740 (May 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> so hows the club going? been kind of ignorant of it for a bit...got some clocking done today results are in the thuban thread in my sig overall not bad got 4.4ghz running stable@1.525v on air so gotta love these chips and the CH3



very nice


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 26, 2010)

I'm going to be back in the AMD club soon. I'm trying to decide on a board and if I want the BE or not. Here I come hexcore.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> What bios are you on? I can't find where you state it or give a pic.



Latest beta F8H. Seems to run REALLY REALLY good.

@johnny

Want a Giga 790FX if you decide on the 1055T?


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 26, 2010)

I'm planning to go 890fx jr, thanks though.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

On cascade atm...getting it primed for LN2 this w-end.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> On cascade atm...getting it primed for LN2 this w-end.


That's sick Rick!!!! Be sure to post some pix of all the hardware or better yet a videooooo lol..

How mush LN2 you order?


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 26, 2010)

Question for you guys. Aside from the CHIV, what 890fx boards produce nice HT results? Reason I'm asking is because I may just go with the 1055T since it's $100 less than the 1090T.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Question for you guys. Aside from the CHIV, what 890fx boards produce nice HT results? Reason I'm asking is because I may just go with the 1055T since it's $100 less than the 1090T.


As they say boyz n there toyz, Spend the one extra bill and get a black chip J5, you cant go wrong 

CH4 is my choice but the GyB 890fx is another good choice but either way you cant go wrong


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> As they say boyz n there toyz, Spend the one extra bill and get a black chip J5, you cant go wrong
> 
> CH4 is my choice but the GyB 890fx is another good choice but either way you cant go wrong



I haven't looked into any GB 890FX boards, but they are really solid X58 boards.  I say X58 because it's the only platform I have experience overclocking a GB board with.  I know it can vary a lot, but the reputation and quality is known all around in every platform.  Like full said, just can't go wrong with either or.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I haven't looked into any GB 890FX boards, but they are really solid X58 boards.  I say X58 because it's the only platform I have experience overclocking a GB board with.  I know it can vary a lot, but the reputation and quality is known all around in every platform.  Like full said, just can't go wrong with either or.



errm... GB 890FX boards are solid X58 boards? have i missed something?


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 26, 2010)

Anyone have experience with MSI's 890fx?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Anyone have experience with MSI's 890fx?


MSI is , has gone under! why you beating around the bush? Get a GB or Asus 890 board bro...

You strapped for cash or what?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2010)

Where is Abit when you need them, they kicked ass with NF2 and Core 2 Based boards.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2010)

Nuff said. Abit ruled, though they went a little downhill at the end. But still, German engineering was the shiznit, they are missed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2010)

*MSI=Abit... I think not now! o_o'*

I swear with the color scheme that MSI started using I swore several Abit designers switched to them; thats why I thought MSI had some overclocking promise with the 790FX and now the 890FX. After seeing the numbers and a review where the MSI 790FX-GD70 board went up in smoke due to an OC that pushed a IC chip, they replaced the board and re-reviewed it and got less of an OC compared to GA 790FXT/ FXTA-UD5. This just makes me wonder what niche MSI is aimed at- Performance/OC users or Mainstream/Average Joe users?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> errm... GB 890FX boards are solid X58 boards? have i missed something?



it's supposed to read they are very solid in x58.  Not that 890fx is x58


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> MSI is , has gone under! why you beating around the bush? Get a GB or Asus 890 board bro...
> 
> You strapped for cash or what?



Nope, I'm gauging review samples. 
BTW, 1090T is being bought right..... now.

I'M BACK IN THE CLUB FELLAS! Wheres the welcoming committee!?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 27, 2010)

man i can't believe asus released a beta like a month ago for the m4a79t deluxe and 6 cores.. then yesterday puts that same beta up as a certified good bios... and the bios is just as broken as beta it replaces.. in fact they are the same effin file size date and all... what a shame.. i wish someone had the magic good bios for this board....


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2010)

Since your saying that, it now makes me question Asus Integrity and reliability with boards they release, I think ill go with an Gigabyte 890FX UD5/7 now.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 27, 2010)

Just a quick report on motherboards I am testing atm:

Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P - A rock solid board for the Thuban and any other AMD chip I have thrown at it. Bios updates working well and no issues to be found while overclocking. 5540MHz so far with the Thuban and LN2 session in the works for it this w-end.

Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5 - At this point in time, not Thuban friendly. Bios update ineffective and in general has a gimpy feel to it. I was surprised at it's lack of bios capabilities...not on par with all the other Gigabyte boards I have used.

Gigabyte GA-H55M-UD2H - Tho not AMD, I must tout this mb as one of the best for Intel i3/15 overclocking. The frosting on the cake is it is about the cheapest route you can take for mb's as well. For monster clocks on these chips you need look no further.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2010)

Interesting info Rick, thank you


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 27, 2010)

If any of you guys know anyone looking for some 1156 goodies, check out my thread
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113690

The faster this stuff sales, the faster I'll be clocking up the 1090t.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2010)

Come early June one of these blocks will be mine!!


----------



## mastrdrver (May 27, 2010)

Just from having my Gigabyte 790fxt-ud5p, I don't want another of their amd boards and I'm not surprised that one 890fx of theirs is lacking. I hate the 790xt-ud4p too that I have. The bios on their boards feel really restricted especially in memory timings.

If I get a 8 series, I'd get an Asus.



JrRacinFan said:


> Latest beta F8H. Seems to run REALLY REALLY good.



You have a Thuban? I just realized the other day that F3l supported C3s. Swapped to it and don't like it. Coming from F7, F3l is slower speed for speed. Lots slower. Especially memory performance. They really tightened up unseen timings between the two bios. I really didn't care for F8h since I didn't see any difference between it and F7. Plus, F7 reboots after you goof a setting which they really need to put as a standard thing in their bios.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> You have a Thuban? I just realized the other day that F3l supported C3s. Swapped to it and don't like it. Coming from F7, F3l is slower speed for speed. Lots slower. Especially memory performance. They really tightened up unseen timings between the two bios. I really didn't care for F8h since I didn't see any difference between it and F7. Plus, F7 reboots after you goof a setting which they really need to put as a standard thing in their bios.



Out of all the bios' available for download, I like F6 and F8H. I'm on a 720BE. Soon will be on water guys so I can truly see what this 720 can do. The Hyper TX3 doesn't like vcore pushed past 1.36v.


EDIT:

Also noticed that as well for ram, maybe they are just picky.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 28, 2010)

How does F7 compare to F6?

Maybe I need to take F8h for another spin.

I think the F7 bios likes high voltage ddr3 too. I didn't try CL6, but took my CL8 blue Ripjaws and shoved 1.85v in to them in bios and was able to make them run 7-7-7-15 1T 90ns 20tRC with only 1.35v cpu-nb at 2800 using just the multiplier. Btw, those blue Ripjaws spec at 1.5v. 

Needless to say, Vista felt a lot fast. 

I did run them for a little while running some benches. Really didn't feel hot to the touch either. Little warm but nothing burning so idk.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 28, 2010)

F6 isn't as picky with ram timings as F8H, but I like F8H with it's core control (yes I do use it on occasion) and F8H in theory is the same thing as F7. Both don't mind NB clock being pushed, whereas F4 & F5 limits NB clock. Oh also, I will admit I have never used the bF3 betas.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 28, 2010)

I didn't know F3l was a beta. Are all of Gigabyte's bios with a letter at the end betas?

I switch to it as it's always herald as the greatest thing to happen to this board over on XS. After I flashed and set rated ram timings, upped cpu-nb to 2600, kept core at 3200 and then ran maxx mem test just to see I *lost* 2GBs of bandwidth I thought I did something wrong. Maybe its the ram but the memory performance is in the gutter. The 264 bench from Tech Arp shows it too. I had hoped to get more cpu-nb or ram out this bios but I got neither. Still takes about 1.475v to do 4ghz 20x200 and I get a nice 5C jump in idle cpu temperature when I upped cpu-nb voltage to 1.4v to get 2800 stable with tight 1333 timings........never saw that on F6 and thought I killed the chip partly or something.

I do know that maximum read latency is 10t *higher* in F3l compared to F7 given exact same timings and speeds. All other timings CPU Tweaker shows being the exact same. Though, if CPU Tweaker is right, the Trfc that you set in bios is set 1 notch higher than you select. I'm not sure if its a bug or not though.

edit: Let me go take some ss and I'll be right back.


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> Come early June one of these blocks will be mine!!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/asuscrosshairivwaterblo.jpg



You know what confuses me a little with those blocks? With barb placement the way it is, how does the southbridge and mosfets get any meaningful cooling?


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2010)

I assume it makes a loop around. I'd have to see the innards first. Putting the barb on top of the southbridge would be fail for me anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 28, 2010)

Are you guys really pushing your hardware enough to warrant using it?


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2010)

Yes. Well, my NB runs hot, I have the means, done it before, why not?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Anyone have experience with MSI's 890fx?



I've had good MSI boards and bad ones. Personally I would stick to Asus. But if you don't take any other advice but this please listen. BUY A TOP TIER BOARD! I bought a mid range board (790gx) with crappy power distribution and the damn thing OC like crap. I need 1.47v just to hit 3.9.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 28, 2010)

just got a M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 with a PII 965c3 and 4gigs 1333

already running 4050mhz at 1.4~ 

i think that board is awesome 

only thing is that fugly dummy pci-e thing that has to be inserted in the top pci-e slot


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I've had good MSI boards and bad ones. Personally I would stick to Asus. But if you don't take any other advice but this please listen. BUY A TOP TIER BOARD! I bought a mid range board (790gx) with crappy power distribution and the damn thing OC like crap. I need 1.47v just to hit 3.9.



Yeah I never skimp on motherboards, but I don't go spending more than I have to either. I learned that lesson many years ago. I've had nothing but good experiences with ASUS boards but MSI is a solid board maker as well. I had a great time OC'ing the K9A2 Platinum until I realized it lacked a NB multiplier but that board was one of the original 790FX boards. MSI's current boards are up there with ASUS and Gigabyte IMO.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 28, 2010)

i like the new MSI boards, they gotten so much better in the last year or so imo

but i also like my ASUS board


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2010)

I had nothing but great experiences with ASUS boards for AMD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had nothing but great experiences with ASUS boards for AMD.



yea i miss my Asus M3A78-CM board. if only it had 6 core support i would search for another but only downfall is no ACC


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 28, 2010)

Just messing around while I wait for my modded 5770....


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 28, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Just messing around while I wait for my modded 5770....



Pretty nice! these new phenoms seem to clock very nice on 6 cores! i wonder what the actual record for 6 cores is? this maybe be in range of it!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Pretty nice! these new phenoms seem to clock very nice on 6 cores! i wonder what the actual record for 6 cores is? this maybe be in range of it!



I doubt that was stable without some crazy cooling solution. Even then its questionable.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 28, 2010)

erm... this is impressive for being able to get validated...not for beeing stable enough to run a stability test ( and only in few situations a 3dmark)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea i miss my Asus M3A78-CM board. if only it had 6 core support i would search for another but only downfall is no ACC



I had the ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe 790FX/SB600 and the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe 790FX/SB750.  That board yielded me 3.6 GHz on a Phenom 9850 



rickss69 said:


> Just messing around while I wait for my modded 5770....



 Sweet clockin!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> erm... this is impressive for being able to get validated...not for beeing stable enough to run a stability test ( and only in few situations a 3dmark)



I'm impressed if its stable. 24/7 stable. Max runs mean nothing to me.......IMHO.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm impressed if its stable. 24/7 stable. Max runs mean nothing to me.......IMHO.



no offense......but do you REALLY think thats with ordinary cooling?

only thing i can think of is LN2 and you cant use that for 24/7


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no offense......but do you REALLY think thats with ordinary cooling?
> 
> only thing i can think of is LN2 and you cant use that for 24/7



No of course not. It was with LN2. It had to be.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 28, 2010)

Of course it was....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 28, 2010)

you cant compare apples with pears... 24/7 clocking and maximum clocks are 2 totally different goals for clocking. if you dont like it, please dont comment on it. i bet he could get his system stable at above 5.5, but as said.... 24 hours of benching would need an enourmous amount of LN2, which would be quite costly.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 28, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you cant compare apples with pears... 24/7 clocking and maximum clocks are 2 totally different goals for clocking. if you dont like it, please dont comment on it. i bet he could get his system stable at above 5.5, but as said.... 24 hours of benching would need an enourmous amount of LN2, which would be quite costly.



+1 and the board would prob die VERY fast


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you cant compare apples with pears... 24/7 clocking and maximum clocks are 2 totally different goals for clocking. if you dont like it, please dont comment on it. i bet he could get his system stable at above 5.5, but as said.... 24 hours of benching would need an enourmous amount of LN2, which would be quite costly.



So I guess I can only post if I'm impressed? I didn't say it wasn't a good suicide run. I just don't find it impressive. Basically what I'm saying is Ill post all I want.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 28, 2010)

I have an ASUS M4A79XTD EVO its a really nice board, i never went ASUS because of a brand name just because it had all the features i wanted like good voltage regulators, very well built ect. It was just mediocre Gigabyte boards in the same price range which was no contest.

Any of the 8xx series chipset boards are great, just make sure its a well built board, cheapo boards just dont work as well like i had a sapphire board and it was just a tweaked JETWAY pure bummer so i flogged it while it still had some value.

The ASUS boards are not as expensive as they used to be i have found. Even with a good chip it might be held back by a shitty mobo and power supply that doesn't do well with voltages.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 28, 2010)

Crap runs but I'm working on it...the 890FX mb was a total failure. I will stick with the 790 for now.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 29, 2010)

Romper Room Overclocking for your pleasure...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 29, 2010)

that board is getting raped thoroughly


----------



## mastrdrver (May 29, 2010)

Anyone have thoughts on the Asus M479T Deluxe and its memory support compared to newer 7xx Asus boards? I'm just getting really tired of this Gigabyte board.

I'm thinking about jumping on a set of Corsairs with the older Samsungs that run 7-7-7-21 1.9v. I'm really wanting to run Cl7 1600 but all those kits are $150+. I can get the Corsairs for $127 shipped.



MilkyWay said:


> I have an ASUS M4A79XTD EVO its a really nice board, i never went ASUS because of a brand name just because it had all the features i wanted like good voltage regulators, very well built ect. It was just mediocre Gigabyte boards in the same price range which was no contest.
> 
> Any of the 8xx series chipset boards are great, just make sure its a well built board, cheapo boards just dont work as well like i had a sapphire board and it was just a tweaked JETWAY pure bummer so i flogged it while it still had some value.
> 
> The ASUS boards are not as expensive as they used to be i have found. Even with a good chip it might be held back by a shitty mobo and power supply that doesn't do well with voltages.



I find with AMD boards that you need to compare board specs for power delivery. The 890GX Gigabyte board only has a 4+1 power delivery while the same priced Asus has 8+2. If you just running around with stock clocks or even a mild one you won't see a difference. Though, if you try to push your core, nb, or both I would suspect that you'll get further with the Asus. Its like of why I like their 870 board with the 8+1 setup. I havn't looked but I don't think anyone offers the same. I think most are 4+1 which is really expected for a 870 board.


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So I guess I can only post if I'm impressed? I didn't say it wasn't a good suicide run. I just don't find it impressive. Basically what I'm saying is Ill post all I want.


You are thinking about it wrong.

It's no different than driving around in a turboed Mustang that can run 11s on 91oct pump gas on 7psi, then taking it to the track, filling it up on 120oct race gas, cranking the boost to 35psi, and ripping off some 8 sec passes. Can't run around 24/7 on race gas at over 2 bars of boost, but it is still fun when you can use it.

Higher octane is like better cooling in computers, and more boost is like more voltage.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 29, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So I guess I can only post if I'm impressed? I didn't say it wasn't a good suicide run. I just don't find it impressive. Basically what I'm saying is Ill post all I want.



if you dont find it impressive, why dont you show us, you can do it better? 
That would be the perfect way, to teach us a lesson, dont you think? 

EDIT:
Also thanks to Wile E, for that visual and vivid description!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if you dont find it impressive, why dont you show us, you can do it better?
> That would be the perfect way, to teach us a lesson, dont you think?
> 
> EDIT:
> Also thanks to Wile E, for that visual and vivid description!



can I pitch in my two cents? 

With today's hardware you can downcore/downclock/undervolt and still have more power than you need for anything you do on a daily basis (regular usage/gaming).  Benching is a very fun sport, but stable at 5.5 Ghz?  What are you trying to do bro?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> can I pitch in my two cents?
> 
> With today's hardware you can downcore/downclock/undervolt and still have more power than you need for anything you do on a daily basis (regular usage/gaming).  Benching is a very fun sport, but stable at 5.5 Ghz?  What are you trying to do bro?



ah, i have no need for that much, if it isnt achievable with water,harmless volts and average temps!
but i read of people, that gamed at that speeds, for a short time, during an ln2 session, just for the lulz!  (or epeen? who knows!)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, i have no need for that much, if it isnt achievable with water,harmless volts and average temps!
> but i read of people, that gamed at that speeds, for a short time, during an ln2 session, just for the lulz!  (or epeen? who knows!)



Oh noes, the game is stuttering.  ADD LN2 quickkkkkkkkk


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh noes, the game is stuttering.  ADD LN2 quickkkkkkkkk



i believe i saw an automatic pouring mechanism that someone invented somewhere, just for being able to be a lazy LN2 OCer!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 29, 2010)

Im running the HTT at 2.6ghz at 1.25v and the CPU/NB (mem controller) 2.6ghz 1.26v

Is that all right for stock? The CPU is at stock speeds, im not oc'ing till i get everything else right.

The actual NB is at 1.3v

I find VDDA to be good at Auto because it keeps it low at stock and increases it at load. VDDA is to do with the difference of voltage at stock and load right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i believe i saw an automatic pouring mechanism that someone invented somewhere, just for being able to be a lazy LN2 OCer!



Oh man, got a linky?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 29, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Im running the HTT at 2.6ghz at 1.25v and the CPU/NB (mem controller) 2.6ghz 1.26v
> 
> Is that all right for stock? The CPU is at stock speeds, im not oc'ing till i get everything else right.
> 
> ...


yeah that seems fine but your going things a bit backwards, you need to clock the cpu... find the clock your happy with and as for the HTT and NB, well play around with that later 

oh your using the PII 955? drop the HT link down, you wont benefit from having it that high, the Mem NB is the sucker that will make the best difference. on my 965 i was able to run 2800MHz NB @ 1.11v


----------



## fullinfusion (May 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> can I pitch in my two cents?
> 
> With today's hardware you can downcore/downclock/undervolt and still have more power than you need for anything you do on a daily basis (regular usage/gaming).  Benching is a very fun sport, but stable at 5.5 Ghz?  What are you trying to do bro?


Cp hit it straight on with that comment, I turned this 1090T 141 watt into a quad 94 watt with a slight bump to the clocks and 1.20v's stable 

I'm sure I can drop the volts down even more, but I'm just going on the settings I had my 965 C3 set at... being an E0 Revision im sure to get closer to the 1.10v


----------



## MilkyWay (May 29, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah that seems fine but your going things a bit backwards, you need to clock the cpu... find the clock your happy with and as for the HTT and NB, well play around with that later
> 
> oh your using the PII 955? drop the HT link down, you wont benefit from having it that high, the Mem NB is the sucker that will make the best difference. on my 965 i was able to run 2800MHz NB @ 1.11v



Good idea i think ill drop the HT Link down, btw my motherboard supports up to 5200/2.6ghz that was the only reason i really had it that high.

I need to get the board stable first before i can oc i want to make sure its only the cpu that is making bsod's or whatever when i start to oc it. Instead of having to manically tweak lots of settings to get an oc stable like i did before. It just says Auto so i have to set everything myself it doesn't detect and set default settings.#

EDIT: Its stable at the settings i posted so i will just leave it at that and tweak voltages as needed when i overclock, then when i get the oc perfect i will see the CPU/NB.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Cp hit it straight on with that comment, I turned this 1090T 141 watt into a quad 94 watt with a slight bump to the clocks and 1.20v's stable
> 
> I'm sure I can drop the volts down even more, but I'm just going on the settings I had my 965 C3 set at... being an E0 Revision im sure to get closer to the 1.10v
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100529/low.jpg



I'm dying to get mine


----------



## fullinfusion (May 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm dying to get mine


Ah its nice to be able to go into the Bios and just set whatever cores you want on or off. 
So when you getting your 1090T CP and what mobo you pairing it up with?

I just ran Intel Burn test, Stress level set to high, 10 runs and max temp hit 21c


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2010)

*965BE C3 settings...*

All of my settings are below. 1 month stable.

It's 79f in here today so my idle temp is a bit above normal. My CPU/NB voltage isn't indicative of what it should be at for you. My memory controller isn't very good, so I beat it with voltage and water cooling to behave. Also my RAM is stock 1.8v, it's not the 1.65v stuff.

...and I posted this in the wrong damn thread. I'll keep it here anyways.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> All of my settings are below. 1 month stable.
> 
> It's 79f in here today so my idle temp is a bit above normal. My CPU/NB voltage isn't indicative of what it should be at for you. My memory controller isn't very good, so I beat it with voltage and water cooling to behave. Also my RAM is stock 1.8v, it's not the 1.65v stuff.


nothing wrong with that E!

All I know is your mobo is going to love the x6 BIG TYME!!!


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2010)

No longer getting the x6. I'm happy where I'm at... for now. There's always something new coming out around the corner afterall.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Ah its nice to be able to go into the Bios and just set whatever cores you want on or off.
> So when you getting your 1090T CP and what mobo you pairing it up with?
> 
> I just ran Intel Burn test, Stress level set to high, 10 runs and max temp hit 21c



Hopefully sometime next week.  It's going in a CH IV 



erocker said:


> No longer getting the x6. I'm happy where I'm at... for now. There's always something new coming out around the corner afterall.



That's very true bro.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hopefully sometime next week.  It's going in a CH IV
> 
> 
> 
> That's very true bro.


Sweet, finally I have some one to compare notes with


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet, finally I have some one to compare notes with



  I won't be messing around with it much, but I'll keep you posted.  I bought Paul's combo, he only had it for like a week or so, he got it stable to 4.3 Ghz @ 1.4xx volts I believe.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I won't be messing around with it much, but I'll keep you posted.  I bought Paul's combo, he only had it for like a week or so, he got it stable to 4.3 Ghz @ 1.4xx volts I believe.


WTF bro!!! why you pussy footin it around your HW?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 29, 2010)

wtf CP, you're getting a 890FX board, and wont play with it  SHAME ON YOU !


----------



## fullinfusion (May 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wtf CP, you're getting a 890FX board, and wont play with it  SHAME ON YOU !


I think CP should be named CS lol, +1 on that Don


----------



## fullinfusion (May 30, 2010)

CP, what was your best score using the I7?

26+ ?

I just got this


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> WTF bro!!! why you pussy footin it around your HW?





(FIH) The Don said:


> wtf CP, you're getting a 890FX board, and wont play with it  SHAME ON YOU !






fullinfusion said:


> CP, what was your best score using the I7?
> 
> 26+ ?
> 
> ...



Yeah, but using a single card from the 80's 

Give me that puppy of yours and I'll show you what real benching is 

BTW, mine was still higher.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

jk 

but you SHOULD play with it though


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> jk
> 
> but *you SHOULD play with it *though



thats what she said!

I like the look of the X6's anyone post with the T1055? Sorry if i missed it


----------



## fullinfusion (May 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, but using a single card from the 80's
> 
> Give me that puppy of yours and I'll show you what real benching is
> 
> BTW, mine was still higher.


beat by what? 2 points? i got 26+k same as you,,,, what you get?

Plus Im really holding out for july 4th to show what I brought to CD's Turban thread lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> beat by what? 2 points? i got 26+k same as you,,,, what you get?
> 
> Plus Im really holding out for july 4th to show what I brought to CD's Turban thread lol



26928.  That's more than 2 points :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

with what card?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> with what card?



GX2


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

really?

thats crazy


----------



## mjkmike (May 30, 2010)

I thought the 4th was about fireworks not iceworks


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> really?
> 
> thats crazy



It was 26,906 actually.  Why really?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It was 26,906 actually.  Why really?



So really I hammered ya lol, really why? I tell ya, you ran Piss X.... STOMP lol!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> So really I hammered ya lol, really why? I tell ya, you ran Piss X.... STOMP lol!!!!



You just stomped yourself, it's only in vantage dude


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It was 26,906 actually.  Why really?



im just impressed with that old card, thats it


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> im just impressed with that old card, thats it





I just posted a screenie in the last post.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

lol self stompage


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

HEY!!!! Brad's mocking me via msn


----------



## fullinfusion (May 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You just stomped yourself, it's only in vantage dude
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100529/Capture097.jpg


Haha Am I getting you MAD?

I hope so lol..... I expect you to clock that 109-T next week lmao and Don stfu silly lolo 
AM not!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> HEY!!!! Brad's mocking me via msn


Fag get an isp bro!  silly boy cell phones are for kidz lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Fag get an isp bro!  silly boy cell phones are for kidz lol



see^^

he's an evil man


----------



## fullinfusion (May 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> see^^
> 
> he's an evil man


Dude, I told you I didn't wanna touch it  

Leave me alone Stalker lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

if you dont touch it again then i WILL tell them what happend on MSN


----------



## fullinfusion (May 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if you dont touch it again then i WILL tell them what happend on MSN



ROFLMAO!!! go to bed !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You are thinking about it wrong.
> 
> It's no different than driving around in a turboed Mustang that can run 11s on 91oct pump gas on 7psi, then taking it to the track, filling it up on 120oct race gas, cranking the boost to 35psi, and ripping off some 8 sec passes. Can't run around 24/7 on race gas at over 2 bars of boost, but it is still fun when you can use it.
> 
> Higher octane is like better cooling in computers, and more boost is like more voltage.


 I get what you're saying but I feel they are two different animals. I mean both of what you said and compared it to are suicide runs for the most part. Don't get me wrong I love speed but unless there is money involved or a recored I think I can break suicide runs are pointless IMO.



Velvet Wafer said:


> if you dont find it impressive, why dont you show us, you can do it better?
> That would be the perfect way, to teach us a lesson, dont you think?
> 
> EDIT:
> Also thanks to Wile E, for that visual and vivid description!



 You're kidding right? I am hands down TPUs worst overclocker! I only have two bragging rights.....

1. Most infraction points ever without a perma ban.
2. First to unlock a x3 core to a x4 core on TPU.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 30, 2010)

oh, i also have two rights:
1. Guy with the biggest Radiator on TPU
2. Most times failed at getting 4ghz stable

there may be a third:
"most extensive overclocking session"
not long ago, i OCed nonstop for 15h+ (From Dusk till Noon )
But i need confimation, that there was no one, that did it even longer!


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2010)

i have the best avatars on TPU, and i want a cheap phenom II damnit


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i have the best avatars on TPU, and i want a cheap phenom II damnit



You should have bought my 955 when it was up for sale.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You should have bought my 955 when it was up for sale.



its possible i would have 

anyway, i made a WTB thread if you PII owners are looking to sell something off.


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I get what you're saying but I feel they are two different animals. I mean both of what you said and compared it to are suicide runs for the most part. *Don't get me wrong I love speed but unless there is money involved or a recored I think I can break suicide runs are pointless IMO.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't say that unless you actually try it. On both the cpu and car front, btw.  The shiz is quite fun.



Velvet Wafer said:


> oh, i also have two rights:
> 1. Guy with the biggest Radiator on TPU
> 2. Most times failed at getting 4ghz stable
> 
> ...



I spent more time than that tweaking my 8800GT's when I was sponsored.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You can't say that unless you actually try it. On both the cpu and car front, btw.  The shiz is quite fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent more time than that tweaking my 8800GT's when I was sponsored.



I've done it on the car front. Fun yes. VERY FUN. But as I got older it became stupid AND expensive.


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I've done it on the car front. Fun yes. VERY FUN. But as I got older it became stupid AND expensive.



It's only stupid if you can't afford it, but you are doing it anyway. And yes, it's always expensive. Computers are still 3rd in line for hobbies I've spent the most money on. lol. 1st is cars, and 2nd is music (playing/creation, not listening)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Haha Am I getting you MAD?
> 
> I hope so lol..... I expect you to clock that 109-T next week lmao and Don stfu silly lolo
> AM not!!!!



never bro, you and me go way back you slut, you'll never get me mad!


----------



## mastrdrver (May 30, 2010)

erocker said:


> All of my settings are below. 1 month stable.
> 
> It's 79f in here today so my idle temp is a bit above normal. My CPU/NB voltage isn't indicative of what it should be at for you. My memory controller isn't very good, so I beat it with voltage and water cooling to behave. Also my RAM is stock 1.8v, it's not the 1.65v stuff.
> 
> ...and I posted this in the wrong damn thread. I'll keep it here anyways.



What sticks are those?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> What sticks are those?



it says Tridents in his system specs


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I spent more time than that tweaking my 8800GT's when I was sponsored.


more than 15 hours in row? what the hell did you did all the time? hardmods?


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i have the best avatars on TPU, and i want a cheap phenom II damnit



Nope, kenkicker has the best avatars.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 30, 2010)

Right so i actually have something useful to add to this club, I found a cool retention bracket for AMD.

Xigmatek Crossbow ATI775
http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=91

I only came across it as i was looking at the xiggy Balder.

The problem with the original bracket on the 1283 is that its shit i cant see if i lined it up right and i can hardly get the lines on the cooler to match with the bracket. Its shite im fed up with it.

Vertically and horizontally mount the cooler! Bout time too.

Looks like there is one for TRUE also.
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/support/installation/am2_btk_rev2.htm

Interesting i never knew these type of mounts existed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> never bro, you and me go way back you slut, you'll never get me mad!



Here you go brad, two 5770's pounding your big ol' 5970.  :shadedshu  Still had about another 100 MHz left on the CPU, I didn't try higher on the cards.  But they were stable so far


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2010)

try and turn off HT CP, and then do another run


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> try and turn off HT CP, and then do another run



screw that, cards are back in the main rig.  Drops about 1k at the most.  However, without HTT on I can clock higher so at the end of the day depending on how much higher you can clock, you might even get a better score.


----------



## Wile E (May 31, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> more than 15 hours in row? what the hell did you did all the time? hardmods?



4 cards, hard mods, water cooling, picking the best scaling cards for benching, and then benching said cards. damn near 20hours straight by the time I finally called it quits. When I was dozing off during Vantage runs, I knew it was time to go to bed. lol.


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here you go brad, two 5770's pounding your big ol' 5970.  :shadedshu  Still had about another 100 MHz left on the CPU, I didn't try higher on the cards.  But they were stable so far
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100530/Capture004.jpg



You should be burned as a witch for posting such pictures in this thread.


----------



## Wile E (May 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here you go brad, two 5770's pounding your big ol' 5970.  :shadedshu  Still had about another 100 MHz left on the CPU, I didn't try higher on the cards.  But they were stable so far
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100530/Capture004.jpg



Send me the 5970, and we'll see how it does. 



erocker said:


> You should be burned as a witch for posting such pictures in this thread.



Does he weigh the same as a duck?


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2010)

Quick! To the scales!

Well... perhaps if he went and got a shrubbery it would make things better. One that looks nice.. and not too expensive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> You should be burned as a witch for posting such pictures in this thread.







Wile E said:


> Send me the 5970, and we'll see how it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Does he weigh the same as a duck?



that 5970 just needs some i7 lovin, that's all


----------



## Wile E (May 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> Quick! To the scales!
> 
> Well... perhaps if he went and got a shrubbery it would make things better. One that looks nice.. and not too expensive.



Roger the Shrubber has a nice selection, I hear.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2010)

Got my Phenom II today! this was a quick OC to see how far it would go before it would crash. now i didnt test for stability but will test later.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 1, 2010)

get that voltage down bro, thats waaaaay to high

whats your temps like?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> get that voltage down bro, thats waaaaay to high
> 
> whats your temps like?



47 max from what I can see. Not to bad. His board must have crappy power distribution however. Much like mine.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> 4 cards, hard mods, water cooling, picking the best scaling cards for benching, and then benching said cards. damn near 20hours straight by the time I finally called it quits. When I was dozing off during Vantage runs, I knew it was time to go to bed. lol.



damn, sounds like many work to do! 
i also know that nodding away thing, tho it happens me on long linx runs, mainly...
not much to see!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> get that voltage down bro, thats waaaaay to high
> 
> whats your temps like?



Well only software that will read the temps right is that ASRock ocing software. yea for 4ghz it took 1.55V and the board has a overvolting system were it gives it like alittle more than what you set it on to maintain stability. im not gonna run 4ghz 24/7 cause i doubt it will be stable without over 1.55V but i will run it at the lowest i can even if thats 3.4ghz like a 965BE


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> 4 cards, hard mods, water cooling, picking the best scaling cards for benching, and then benching said cards. damn near 20hours straight by the time I finally called it quits. When I was dozing off during Vantage runs, I knew it was time to go to bed. lol.



Yeah but not before you hard modded the wife?



brandonwh64 said:


> Well only software that will read the temps right is that ASRock ocing software. yea for 4ghz it took 1.55V and the board has a overvolting system were it gives it like alittle more than what you set it on to maintain stability. im not gonna run 4ghz 24/7 cause i doubt it will be stable without over 1.55V but i will run it at the lowest i can even if thats 3.4ghz like a 965BE



I hate software OCing. OC that bitch via the bios.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hate software OCing. OC that bitch via the bios.



HELL YEA MAIL! now i think this board is ready for a 6 core! I just wanted a quickie OC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2010)

good stuff brandon, nice quick overclock, a bit high on the voltage side though


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2010)

yea. right now im doing some slow OCs to see what would a good speed be for 24/7 use. im probly gonna pick 3.2ghz cause i was getting a Wprime score of 12.5 sec on 32m test! thats good for stock 955BE clocks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea. right now im doing some slow OCs to see what would a good speed be for 24/7 use. im probly gonna pick 3.2ghz cause i was getting a Wprime score of 12.5 sec on 32m test! thats good for stock 955BE clocks



I would say it is


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok here is the best low voltage OC i can get with it. i got it unlocked X4 to 3.2ghz @ 1.375V and full load is 53 deg and idle is 40 deg.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2010)

You runnin' a stock CPU cooler?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You runnin' a stock CPU cooler?



A thuban stock cooler with the heatpipes and copper base


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Roger the Shrubber has a nice selection, I hear.



We're Knights of the Round Table. We dance whenever we're able. We do routines and chorus scenes with footwork impeccable. We dine well here in Camelot, we eat ham and jam and spam a lot! We're Knights of the Round Table...

Well on second thoughts let us not go to Camelot tis' a silly place! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXrVMiqjemU
Its on the special edition DVD, that's where i first saw it.



*Intel pics OMFG!* :shadedshu 

I cant seem to find those 775 brackets that allow them to be used on AMD, im pretty interested because i think the original AMD bracket is horse dung.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thats really not a bad cooler but you need a better one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats really not a bad cooler but you need a better one.



yea but its hard fitting a GOOD cooler in this HTPC case


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 2, 2010)

OCed the RAM from 800mhz to 1066mhz @ 1.96V  also got the NB to 2600mhz @ 1.4V


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 2, 2010)

Buy it.....NOW.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://hothardware.com/newsimages/Item9878/corsair-cpu-cooler-1.jpg
> 
> Buy it.....NOW.



Yea i would love one but i dont have the funds for it. i will soon have a 200GPH pump and a 120mm RAD (that is if i dont give it to JRracingFan)


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone have any thoughts on D9GTRs? I'm staring down the Patriot Viper II 1600 cl7 1.9 sticks. Only thing keeping me right now is I keep running across lots of people who have trouble running them on a Gigabyte board. Its either them or some older Corsairs DHXs. Same speed, cas, and voltage just with Samsung chips on them. HCF0s I think.




MilkyWay said:


> We're Knights of the Round Table. We dance whenever we're able. We do routines and chorus scenes with footwork impeccable. We dine well here in Camelot, we eat ham and jam and spam a lot! We're Knights of the Round Table...
> 
> Well on second thoughts let us not go to Camelot tis' a silly place!
> 
> ...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 2, 2010)

@brandon

Dont worry about the rad bro. How did you get the cross bracket out thats under the 120MM fan? With that out of the way should be able to get almost any 92MM cooler to fit there. Also I am telling you man, you're going to need a 350GPH+. Oh also, do you have CnQ enabled? I see 1.84v for your CPU vcore when under load.

@mastrdrver

How much of a price difference is there between the Viper II's and a set of G Skill Ripjaw 1600 CL7's?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 2, 2010)

About 25 bucks according to Newegg.

I'm just looking for something that will do cas 7 at 1600 without breaking the bank. The more and more I play with this Gigabyte board, the more I think it really would work better with the higher voltage sticks. Though, I don't have any of any speed to verify that.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2010)

i now belong here.

1090T otw.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok here is the best low voltage OC i can get with it. i got it unlocked X4 to 3.2ghz @ 1.375V and full load is 53 deg and idle is 40 deg.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100601/720OC.jpg



not bad, temps seem to be about border line though 



Mussels said:


> i now belong here.
> 
> 1090T otw.



I'll join you soon......  hopefully.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i now belong here.
> 
> 1090T otw.



Should've bought a 1055T, and another hard drive (we know you're about due for storage expansion).


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Should've bought a 1055T, and another hard drive (we know you're about due for storage expansion).



i got a 1090T and a 500GB samsung F3 

the current board cant really FSB OC very well, so the multi unlock helps.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i got a 1090T and a 500GB samsung F3
> 
> the current board cant really FSB OC very well, so the multi unlock helps.



Yeah, but you could've grabbed at at least another TB with the 1055T. Only need like 257 fsb for a nice round 3.6Ghz 6 core.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but you could've grabbed at at least another TB with the 1055T. Only need like 257 fsb for a nice round 3.6Ghz 6 core.



785G matx on 800Mhz ram. i dont expect much from FSB.


you're just jealous i got a BE chip


----------



## Wile E (Jun 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 785G matx on 800Mhz ram. i dont expect much from FSB.
> 
> 
> you're just jealous i got a BE chip



lol. Not really. I just need ram for my 980X to be operational.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> lol. Not really. I just need ram for my 980X to be operational.



its ok man. we think your e-penis is big enough, even if you only have pansy girl hyperthreading cores.

real men use real cores


----------



## Wile E (Jun 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its ok man. we think your e-penis is big enough, even if you only have pansy girl hyperthreading cores.
> 
> real men use real cores



I still have the same number of real cores as you, douche-nugget.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I still have the same number of real cores as you, douche-nugget.



nuh uh poopy head, i've got like... more.

you're gunna have 6 manly cores and 6 girly half cores, so it evens out to less than me 




anyway: who wants to tell me cool things about thubans, and how to use AMD overdrive to its max?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2010)

overdrive isnt the way bro, bios ftw

do a rough oc in bios and then adjust it in small bits with AOD,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> overdrive isnt the way bro, bios ftw
> 
> do a rough oc in bios and then adjust it in small bits with AOD,



x2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @brandon
> 
> Dont worry about the rad bro. *How did you get the cross bracket out thats under the 120MM fan?* With that out of the way should be able to get almost any 92MM cooler to fit there. Also I am telling you man, you're going to need a 350GPH+. Oh also, do you have CnQ enabled? I see 1.84v for your CPU vcore when under load.



I cut it out with a drimmel to see if my Evercool Transformer 4 would fit but it was hitting the PSU  Also CnQ is not enabled. i turned all power saving options off. The Vcore is set at 1.375V and its rock stable as these settings. i have noticed tho for 3.4ghz or more it needs over 1.4V to become stable so since its in a small case and its on a stock cooler then this is all the OC it will get


----------



## mR Yellow (Jun 2, 2010)

Guys, i'm looking at going X6 soon. Whats your views on the 1050 vs 1090?
I know the multi is locked on the 1050. Would u recommend it?

Thanx
mRY


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2010)

you can still get a high overclock on the 1055T, like 3.6-3.8ghz with a good aircooler


----------



## mR Yellow (Jun 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you can still get a high overclock on the 1055T, like 3.6-3.8ghz with a good aircooler



Thanx for the reply. I won't be happy with anything less than 3.8ghz. 
Seeing that my X4 955 can do 3.8ghz easily.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 2, 2010)

mR Yellow said:


> Thanx for the reply. I won't be happy with anything less than 3.8ghz.
> Seeing that my X4 955 can do 3.8ghz easily.



i would personally get a 1090T as well just cause its a BE


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO, if you already have a kickass board that can do 270+ htt speeds no reason to get the black edition part, unless you are serious about benchmarking or you are a reviewer.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I cut it out with a drimmel to see if my Evercool Transformer 4 would fit but it was hitting the PSU  Also CnQ is not enabled. i turned all power saving options off. The Vcore is set at 1.375V and its rock stable as these settings. i have noticed tho for 3.4ghz or more it needs over 1.4V to become stable so since its in a small case and its on a stock cooler then this is all the OC it will get



That particular cpu is quite temp-sensitive. 1.425 should be good for 3.4 if you can keep it cool enough...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> That particular cpu is quite temp-sensitive. 1.425 should be good for 3.4 if you can keep it cool enough...



yea i think thats what my problem is cause of this stock heatsink


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2010)

3.2ghz quad is pretty good for a 2.8ghz tri-core on a stock cooler. Mind you, that cooler is an "upgrade" from the included one...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> 3.2ghz quad is pretty good for a 2.8ghz tri-core on a stock cooler. Mind you, that cooler is an "upgrade" from the included one...



yea it runs great as a x4! got 12.2sec 32m Wprime score with it!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm glad that you are happy with it....very glad!  We need to exchange heat when this is all said and done!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I'm glad that you are happy with it....very glad!  We need to exchange heat when this is all said and done!



Also! let me know once your card and fan arrive. it took like 12+ days for Acid888 to get his XSPC res/pump and hes in canada. i hate USPS sometimes!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm in no rush, don't worry about it!

I'm eager to get crosshair 4 Extreme up and running...I just might sell off my current rig and go back to Intel for a few months until it comes out...hopefulyl before my birthday at the end of July...I refuse to toss this x6 into anything else!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2010)

i might try and lap my 965 C3 tomorrow, its a little off? well its not 100% straight? some one give me the right word


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2010)

It's not "level"?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2010)

haha thats prob. the right word

but yeah, and then i wanna try it on a amd


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2010)

I haven't lapped an AMD chip in ages..used to be all the rage to pop off teh IHS, before they started soldering them...

Both my 955 and 965 are quite bowed in in the middle of the IHS, so you almost end up with a "puddle" of thermal goop in the middle. I'm tempted to lap as well...but then I might forget which chip is what...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL 

but yes mine has a small dent in the middle and a corner

but i wont do a shiny lap, just to level it

why are you using the 955 instead of the 965?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2010)

I dunno, to be honest. I've got a 1090T sitting here too.

See, I like to think that the best clocking cpus are always in the very first batches, so I got my C3 965BE in the first batch the local retailer got, and same with the 1090T, and the 720BE that Brandon has now came from the first batches as well.

I might not ever use the chip, really...but I feel confident in pushing the 955 knowing I have the 965 for back-up...

I guess it's just old habits from when I took benching seriously. I typically do the same thing with motherboards...buy two the same, and keep the "best" one...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2010)

1090T up and running


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 1090T up and running



How you liking it so far?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How you liking it so far?



like a hooker loves crack.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1902089



			
				myself said:
			
		

> I should note that atm, my AMD system is stock CPU with ram at 1066Mhz 7-7-7-21 - SPD timings since i dont have time to tighten them before work.
> 
> 
> superpi:
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2010)

How do my timings look? 5-5-5-12 @800 MHz? I am really lost with these things.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How do my timings look? 5-5-5-12 @800 MHz? I am really lost with these things.



pretty standard. the JEDEC spec for DDR2 is 5-5-5-15.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How do my timings look? 5-5-5-12 @800 MHz? I am really lost with these things.



to be true, thats a worse than stock setting with ddr2! (like mussels said, JEDEC timings... they are slower than stock timings of your ram in 90% of the cases.
if you would like to change that, i can recommend you 800mhz 4-4-4-12 or 1066 mhz 5-5-5-15. voltages shouldnt be above 2.4 for 24/7 abd even that only with good cooling.
Most modules should be able to hit the 1066, even if they are not specced for that


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2010)

i disagree with velvet.

Not many chips run 800Mhz CL4, and few run 1066 at anything less than 5-5-5-15.

Dont run above 2.0v without airflow over the ram, especially with 4 sticks... they will slowly heat up and cause you to BSOD after several hours (but will pass every stress test you throw at it, since the heat dissipates when you leave it off for a while between tests)


that said, you *have* patriot 1066Mhz ram... so you should be able to up to 1066Mhz (likely at 2.1v, and you may need to bump NB volts like i have to)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i disagree with velvet.
> 
> Not many chips run 800Mhz CL4, and few run 1066 at anything less than 5-5-5-15.
> 
> ...



lol? i never had a kit or single stick that wasnt able to do 800 mhz cl4, no matter if specced for or not (everything below ddr 800 maybe... but not 800 cl5 ram). may be so, because i never used old ddr2, just never versions of ddr2.
mine never failed running even at 900 mhz cl 4, or up until 950, where it began that modules needed cl5
i agree tho, that 1066 with cl4 are pretty difficult to achieve, and you need the modules for it. D9 are probably one of the few chips, that in some cases could even run up to 1200 4-4-4-12 stable
but again, i would say, that up until 2.2v are safe, given that the ram has functional heatspreaders (clean ram or cosmetic spreaders with little use, may be at their max with 2.0 and no active cooling)
everything higher surely should be cooled, that is in fact a truth.

as mussels said, 1066 should be easily achievable regarding that that is its stock speed ;-) but it can fail, if youre very unlucky and your ram is a monday model (happens,but is rare), or semi-incompatible to your board.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> to be true, thats a worse than stock setting with ddr2! (like mussels said, JEDEC timings... they are slower than stock timings of your ram in 90% of the cases.
> if you would like to change that, i can recommend you 800mhz 4-4-4-12 or 1066 mhz 5-5-5-15. voltages shouldnt be above 2.4 for 24/7 abd even that only with good cooling.
> Most modules should be able to hit the 1066, even if they are not specced for that





Mussels said:


> i disagree with velvet.
> 
> Not many chips run 800Mhz CL4, and few run 1066 at anything less than 5-5-5-15.
> 
> ...


Remember I am runnin' 8 gigs of DDR2. 800Mhz is max due to the memory controller. If I lower it to 4 gigs I can run 5-5-5-12 1066 all day on stock voltage. I've done it. My question is should I lower my timings or leave well enough alone?


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Remember I am runnin' 8 gigs of DDR2. 800Mhz is max due to the memory controller. If I lower it to 4 gigs I can run 5-5-5-12 1066 all day on stock voltage. I've done it. My question is should I lower my timings or leave well enough alone?



The memory controller on your x6 is perfectly capable of running your RAM better at better timings. It's either a limitation of your RAM or your motherboard.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2010)

1066 cas 5 is terrible even for 2x2gb I have had crucial reds back in the day running 1260+ cas6-5-6-16 on an rb-c1 phenom 2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2010)

my hynix sticks run 1066 with 6-6-6-16 @ 1.96V, the board wont boot under that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Ben, I think your issue is not the IMC.  It's possible but, I would have to agree with erocker on this.  Just my two cents.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2010)

I think his issue is the mobo to be truthful.... mixing an am3 cpu with an older ddr2 board don't really play that nice together, plus the clocks your running... 1.47v you gotta be shitting me 

Id say time to move up MMan


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 3, 2010)

was gonna wait for the water stuff to arrive but ive grown impatient as such..... my overclocking of my 965be will begin soon enough im late to the AM3 party but lets see what this machines got with just air cooling and keeping it under 60'c full load

shooting for 3800cpu  2600nb  1450 ram at 7-7-7 21 1T

not poking at anyone here if it seems that way  just the pc is setting next to me and shes to quiet need overclock her and make her scream


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> The memory controller on your x6 is perfectly capable of running your RAM better at better timings. It's either a limitation of your RAM or your motherboard.





Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Ben, I think your issue is not the IMC.  It's possible but, I would have to agree with erocker on this.  Just my two cents.



You both are wrong on this one.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=122538

800MHz is MAX for any board and ram combo once you hit 8gigs. My question is the timings.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2010)

LoL. That doesn't prove anything...just the SUPPORTED max..in other words, if you don't get that, you can RMA. Those numebrs are for WARRANTY ISSUES only.


The fact you overclock specifically states you don't care about that..as the max SUPPORTED speed of your cpu was what it was sold as...not what you are running it as....the supported max for your cpu is 3.2ghz, and you are running 3.9ghz...

even better, if you actually read the info you link, it says for M2 and M3 boards, not M4 boards.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> LoL. That doesn't prove anything...just the SUPPORTED max..in other words, if you don't get that, you can RMA. Those numebrs are for WARRANTY ISSUES only.
> 
> 
> The fact you overclock specifically states you don't care about that..as the max SUPPORTED speed of your cpu was what it was sold as...not what you are running it as....the supported max for your cpu is 3.2ghz, and you are running 3.9ghz...



Well prove it man. Show me how to get 8gigs of DDR2 RAM to run at 1066.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2010)

Read my edit, and actually read the info you link before stating it as fact...because that says for SPECIFIC boards...




> CROSSHAIR II FORMULA
> M2A74-AM
> M2N-CM DVI
> M3A
> ...



You aren't running any of those boards, so it doesn't apply.







Now we can add in that it says AM2+ cpus, not AM3 cpus....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2010)

So what? Up the voltage? I ask because I run 1066 on 4gigs all day. Its just when I hit 8 gigs do things go south. Honestly I'm about to say F@#k it and run 4 gigs.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, most likely IMC volts.

Or you can also try lower NB speed...start with 2000, and see how high you can get with just 2000NB, and once you get 1066 stable, then up NB, one multi at a time. If NB gets stuck at 2000, then you can blame the IMC, assuming that the bios for your board is perfect...and I know for a fact thuban support is sketchy at best at this point with your board. ALL ddr2 boards are gonna have issues with Thuban...you're truly lucky to even have that cpu working with DDR2.


 I'm not suppose to be able to run 8GB @ 1600mhz either, but I am, on 955...Thuban has a better memory contoller, so if you are having any issues, it truly is because of the board/board bios.

EDIT, btw, if you have any further doubt...check the Crosshair4 2000mhz QVL...4 2GB sticks @ 2000mhz is supported...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, most likely IMC volts.
> 
> Or you can also try lower NB speed...start with 2000, and see how high you can get with just 2000NB, and once you get 1066 stable, then up NB, one multi at a time. If NB gets stuck at 2000, then you can blame the IMC, assuming that the bios for your board is perfect...and I know for a fact thuban support is sketchy at best at this point with your board. ALL ddr2 boards are gonna have issues with Thuban...you're truly lucky to even have that cpu working with DDR2.
> 
> ...



I'm already running at 2000Mhz. The only thing OC on my board is the multi in the CPU.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2010)

Then I'd blame board/bios, rather than the cpu itself. according to the "specs", you should be running 2400mhz NB...can you?

I myself have exact opposite...with 4GB, I'm not stable...added in the extra 4GB and stablity was there, and I got to drop cpu-volts as well as cpuNB-volts, too...


I know that in my case, that's because of the bios. The newest beta for my board seems to have fixed that, and 4GB is pretty good now too...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well prove it man. Show me how to get 8gigs of DDR2 RAM to run at 1066.



My buddy has my old Phenom II 940 and 790GX board from DFI.  DDR2 1066 all day everyday 4x2GB.  He simply set it in the BIOS and booted.  His is advertised higher than 1066 though, it's 11xx something.  However it wouldn't boot at other available boot settings.  1066 is the highest he can boot.

I don't know if your problem is board or not, it sounds like it to me.  However, it could be the most minimal thing, one particular timing/voltage.  Just play with it, I don't know how long you have been, but keep trying bro, you never know if that's all it'll take.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 3, 2010)

sounds like your board is highly incapable of OCing in common,or at least, for the thuban there is only a semi-compability. the dividers are really important for OCing...im telling you no shit. do you really,really believe it isnt the boards fault?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Then I'd blame board/bios, rather than the cpu itself.
> 
> I myself have exact opposite...with 4GB, I'm not stable...added in the extra 4GB and stablity was there, and I got to drop cpu-volts as well as cpuNB-volts, too...
> 
> ...



So what do you think? 4gigs at 1066 or 8gigs at 800?



Velvet Wafer said:


> sounds like your board is highly incapable of OCing in common,or at least, for the thuban there is only a semi-compability. the dividers are really important for OCing...im telling you no shit. do you really,really believe it isnt the boards fault?


 I'm not arguing. I'm trying to find out. It bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2010)

what cpu you running? 1090T?

the c2 chips (955-965) only support 2 sticks @ 1066mhz...
c3 you can run 4 sticks...

1090T EO revision can run 2000mhz up to 16gb....

Mail man dump the old mobo and get a board that was made for your x6 

That way you wont be rant-in an raving about why cant my memory run at ***** 

does that board have a MEM OK button? if so push it and see what happens and let us know.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So what do you think? 4gigs at 1066 or 8gigs at 800?


8 @ 800 with low timings, 4.4.4.12.20 if it can handle it is faster than 5.5.5. @1066mhz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> 8 @ 800 with low timings, 4.4.4.12.20 if it can handle it is faster than 5.5.5. @1066mhz



Photoshop is very sensitive to RAM settings. If possible I try not and mess with RAM timings.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> 8 @ 800 with low timings, 4.4.4.12.20 if it can handle it is faster than 5.5.5. @1066mhz



now, for that statement i want proof now!  do you have some comparance benchies?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> now, for that statement i want proof now!  have you some comparance benchies?


I cant lol, I tossed the ol tech out the window a while ago.

im running 1600+mhz 7.7.6.15.25 1T atm and 6.6.6. when bumping the volts up , and next week going to be running some sweet Trident 2000MHz sticks... Ill show ya then


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2010)

I have some DDR3 1600mhz Plats F/S if anybody is interested...

@ mail man.... show us a screenie of your cpuid memory SPD tab please with all sticks installed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I cant lol, I tossed the ol tech out the window a while ago.
> 
> im running 1600+mhz 7.7.6.15.25 1T atm and 6.6.6. when bumping the volts up , and next week going to be running some sweet Trident 2000MHz sticks... Ill show ya then



I remember some of this from back in the days.  Lower speed, but tighter timings gave better performance.  Don't remember in details but I do remember this.



TheMailMan78 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100603/Untitled.png



So, you have tried those timings shown for 533 MHz and that voltage?  No go?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2010)

ok thanks, try setting the mem @ 1066mhz but raise the voltage to 2.20v and place a small fan blowing across them for the test...set the timings to 5.5.5.15.25 T2

see if it boots


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> ok thanks, try setting the mem @ 1066mhz but raise the voltage to 2.20v and place a small fan blowing across them for the test...set the timings to 5.5.5.15.25 T2
> 
> see if it boots



That should do it for most DDR2 800 RAM kits, if he can't get that stable then it has to be a board issue or IMC issue.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That should do it for most DDR2 800 RAM kits, if he can't get that stable then it has to be a board issue or IMC issue.



The RAM is rated at 1066 and the board is rated at 1333 is that helps at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The RAM is rated at 1066 and the board is rated at 1333 is that helps at all.



Yes it does, doesn't completely cancel out the other option.  However, after reading that I would think people would lean more towards IMC.  If you can just give that a shot what fullinfusion posted and report back.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I just pulled 4 gigs and set it to 1066. I went from 7.8ms to 7.6ms in Photoshop. Not much of an increase to be honest.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The RAM is rated at 1066 and the board is rated at 1333 is that helps at all.


so 1333mhz is rated overclock have you tried my suggestion yet?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> so 1333mhz is rated overclock have you tried my suggestion yet?



I'm sacred 

Guys remember this is my personal work computer. I think Erocker was right to begin with. I need a new mobo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm sacred
> 
> Guys remember this is my personal work computer.



Shouldn't hurt it at all, but I understand where you are coming from.  I got some DDR2 laying around to get you running if anything bro.  Just letting you know and you're local.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2010)

Here I am at 1066. Sorry for the large image. I forgot to crop it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

8 or 4 gigs?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 8 or 4 gigs?



4


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm sacred
> 
> Guys remember this is my personal work computer. I think Erocker was right to begin with. I need a new mobo.


than  leave every thing on AUTO!

Just put a small fan blowing across the ram for now and test it.... 2.2v is really nothing if you keep them cool... the 790 chipset is really limiting when it comes to memory, I found that out when I got the CH4 890 mobo, a difference between night n day 

your running UNGANGED right? if you dont like the idea of doing what we sugest than Gang the memory and run your mem bench, it is faster ganged but for photo shop im not sure if it will rather like the memory unganged or not.. and the below pix of the Vipers..... dont worrie you wont hurt em


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I'm going to install Vantage later tonight and bench her with 4 gig at 1066. My old score was 16,563. Ill post back with the new score.

FYI this is what they look like....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> than  leave every thing on AUTO!
> 
> Just put a small fan blowing across the ram for now and test it.... 2.2v is really nothing if you keep them cool... the 790 chipset is really limiting when it comes to memory, I found that out when I got the CH4 890 mobo, a difference between night n day
> 
> your running UNGANGED right? if you dont like the idea of doing what we sugest than Gang the memory and run your mem bench, it is faster ganged but for photo shop im not sure if it will rather like the memory unganged or not.. and the below pix of the Vipers..... dont worrie you wont hurt em



The RAM is ungaged. I never messed with that.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The RAM is ungaged. I never messed with that.


well it wont hurt anything if you change it, give it a go.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd say if it's a work rig, leave it alone, was there anything wrong, really, before?

Sure, the faster ram speed might make 3% difference...but it's only 3%, and isn't going to affect all applications.

ganged is slower, and ergo, may allow for faster speed, BTW.

EDIT...my normal "cool" clocks:


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I'd say if it's a work rig, leave it alone, was there anything wrong, really, before?
> 
> Sure, the faster ram speed might make 3% difference...but it's only 3%, and isn't going to affect all applications.
> 
> ...


pix is too small to read even on a 24" cad 

I know ganged on the older PII's was faster in some marks over unganged


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> pix is too small to read even on a 24" cad
> 
> I know ganged on the older PII's was faster in some marks over unganged



something with the image hosting here did that..original file is much larger too...

try this:







Ganged/Unganged depends on the app used for testing. Unganged offers better copy speeds no matter what, but ganged seems to have lower latency...slightly lower.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> something with the image hosting here did that..original file is much larger too...
> 
> try this:
> 
> ...


still small, but is that 6.6.5 ? nice 
 but I cant make out what the MHz is at 1600mhz?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2010)

No there was nothing wrong with the rig. I just wanted to make her run a little faster thats all. So you think the difference between 8gigs @800 vs 4gigs @1066 is only 3%?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No there was nothing wrong with the rig. I just wanted to make her run a little faster thats all. So you think the difference between 8gigs @800 vs 4gigs @1066 is only 3%?


MailMan, really... do what most of us do, run what seems snappier to you and leave it till you get a new mobo... Your board is lacking big time what the cpu can really do soooo till you upgrade just run what you feel is best.


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2010)

Mailman, look at my FS thread. There's a motherboard in there as well as a certain Fallout 3 item you may want.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> still small, but is that 6.6.5 ? nice
> but I cant make out what the MHz is at 1600mhz?



Yeah, 8 gigs @ 6-6-5 1600. But for $500, it better well damn be!

Dunno what's up with the pics...they were 2560x1600, so should be HUGE, but aren't. Oh well.



TheMailMan78 said:


> No there was nothing wrong with the rig. I just wanted to make her run a little faster thats all. So you think the difference between 8gigs @800 vs 4gigs @1066 is only 3%?



I pulled that number outt nowhere. It's not really gonna make THAT much difference, really. When it comes to games, it's not gonna matter too much. But since you said it's a work machine, and mnetioned photoshop, I think you'd be better off with the larger amount of ram.

I mean, people don't like Windows Performance Idex ratings much, but there IS a reason for them giving more points for more ram. My daily uses barely go over 5GB, so really, I got an extra stick, I suppose, but 4GB was definately slower. Add in SuperFetch, once it learns your uses, and there's a HUGE difference to me with 8GB.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, 8 gigs @ 6-6-5 1600. But for $500, it better well damn be!
> 
> Dunno what's up with the pics...they were 2560x1600, so should be HUGE, but aren't. Oh well.
> 
> ...


I tottaly agree with using the 1066MHz mode for your work rig, I convert a pile of movies and one thing I notice is ram settings @ 1600+ clocks.... way wayyy faster and As for Gaming , Im not that much in favor on that comment.... I find tighter timings as well as higher freq makes a noticeable difference in a lot of games


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2010)

For me it's strange. Gaming loves what I'm at now, 1400mhz 6 6-6-18 timings. It also likes 1800mhz 8 8-8-24. It however does not like my ram too much at 1600mhz 7 7-7-21. Perhaps I should try 7 7-7-19 or something...


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, 8 gigs @ 6-6-5 1600. But for $500, it better well damn be!
> 
> Dunno what's up with the pics...they were 2560x1600, so should be HUGE, but aren't. Oh well.



way overpriced my $100 sticks do that just fine (higher volts of course)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2010)

Well after some "heavy" work in Photoshop I noticed some slow down with the 4 gigs. Went back to 8 and shes alot smoother now. I'm gonna stick with 8 until I can afford a new mobo.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I tottaly agree with using the 1066MHz mode for your work rig, I convert a pile of movies and one thing I notice is ram settings @ 1600+ clocks.... way wayyy faster and As for Gaming , Im not that much in favor on that comment.... I find tighter timings as well as higher freq makes a noticeable difference in a lot of games



All of that is dependant on cpu frequency and app/settings of the app. I'm sure that @ 4ghz you need ram to match, but I'm running 3600 only, so can only relate things with that taken into consideration. There's no such thing as a blanket statement to cover performance in any given situation unless comparing with keeping things the same execpt for what you are comparing. See the post above my post...



cdawall said:


> way overpriced my $100 sticks do that just fine (higher volts of course)



Your point? Not the same, is it? Cost isn't something that holds me back from getting what I want...just might have to wait longer, and beleive me, patience just cames naturally after being confined for so long. Besides, your's aren't Dominator GT's, and probably won't go as high on Intel as these do. Apples and Oranges.


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2010)

I have my eye on some Super*Talent DDR3 2200mhz cas 8!  They can be had for $199 and are basically Corsair GT 1600 cas 6's.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

I've actually got my eye on the Gskill flare's...i think they are GSkill...

Anyway, I just buy what I think pleases my eye, when it comes to ram. I probably would have got the GT CAS6 sticks, with the taller heatsinks, if they were out when I got my first set of GT's, but they weren't available back then. Now I gotta order the fins from Corsair...for $500 for 6...and I only need 4...


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2010)

You just reminded me that I have a friend who has the exact same sticks of Crucials that I have but they're Tracers. Hmmm. I wouldn't mind 8gb's and some blingy lights to go with it... He's kinda shifty though, I'd have to find him some equally cool looking RAM..


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well after some "heavy" work in Photoshop I noticed some slow down with the 4 gigs. Went back to 8 and shes alot smoother now. I'm gonna stick with 8 until I can afford a new mobo.



haha try running CAD on this 







lags bad with multiple drawings up...



cadaveca said:


> Your point? Not the same, is it? Cost isn't something that holds me back from getting what I want...just might have to wait longer, and beleive me, patience just cames naturally after being confined for so long. Besides, your's aren't Dominator GT's, and probably won't go as high on Intel as these do. Apples and Oranges.



do clock as high on intel


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

Doubtful. Let's see some 2300mhz 9-9-9 screenies! No high volt ram will do that 24/7, without needing some really signifigant cooling. Micron jsut doesn't cut it, and even my Hyper's are supased now...2500mhz sticks are for sale, today!

And sry, no e-peen going on here. I think your ramsticks are ugly.  Price is good, sure, but I don't care about cost.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Doubtful. Let's see some 2300mhz 9-9-9 screenies! No high volt ram will do that 24/7, without needing some really signifigant cooling. Micron jsut doesn't cut it, and even my Hyper's are supased now...2500mhz sticks are for sale, today!
> 
> And sry, no e-peen going on here. I think your ramsticks are ugly.  Price is good, sure, but I don't care about cost.



2200 cas 9 1.85v

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=220130

2166 cas 8 2.2v//2400 cas 11 2.2v

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=195122&highlight=D9JNM

2682 cas 9 2.13v <- top that one

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=203672&highlight=D9JNM


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought you said YOUR sticks could do that? 24/7?  Go ahead, toss up a screenie of your own!

last one is impressive...but...not gonna do that 24/7. CPU-Z valids are hardly important to most people, myself included.


Remember, overclocking acheivements mean nothing to me. I want good, reliable, 24/7.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I thought you said YOUR sticks could do that? 24/7?  Go ahead, toss upa screenie of your own!
> 
> last one is impressive...but...not gonna do that 24/7. CPU-Z valids are hardly important to most people, myself included.
> 
> ...



first two were 32m stable pretty 24/7 IMO


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

LoL...32M is stable? doesn't even use all the ram! LoL...it's called maxmem, most of them use it too.


I know all the "tricks". Doesn't impress. I could post up CAS5 1600mhz...but who cares?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> LoL...32M is stable? doesn't even use all the ram! LoL...it's called maxmem, most of them use it too.
> 
> 
> I know all the "tricks". Doesn't impress.



hold on 32m is held as one of the tests to check ram stability its known all over for that its one of the requirements for showing ram stability in the memory threads. 32m uses the most memory of any benchmark it loads the entire calculation into the systems memory and runs it there. you apparently have never heard of that though....






that is my sticks peaking on 790FX with cas6 i will give them another go when my 890FX stuff gets here.


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2010)

LinX and use all the RAM. 32m just doesn't last long enough regardless of what it stresses.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2010)

erocker said:


> LinX and use all the RAM. 32m just doesn't last long enough regardless of what it stresses.



if it will pass 32m it will pass 3d benchmarks and from what i have done as long as you don't do anything to stupid it shows benchable stability which is all i ask for out of anything


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

cdawall said:


> if it will pass 32m it will pass 3d benchmarks and from what i have done as long as you don't do anything to stupid it shows benchable stability which is all i ask for out of anything



And that's why your ram is different. I can run 2300mhz 9-9-9 @ 1.71, 24/7. You cannot. Benching isn't what I'm after...otherwise I'd have GTX2's. THAT would have been $800 though, and a bit more than I wanted to spend, really...I can do 920 CAS6 no problem....


Still waiting for your 2300mhz screenies...YOUR screenies! 

Heck, let's see 850 5-6-5, if ya want just benchable! AMD can do that...Let's see how YOUR ram can do.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> And that's why your ram is different. I can run 2300mhz 9-9-9 @ 1.71, 24/7. You cannot. Benching isn't what I'm after...otherwise I'd have GTX2's. THAT would have been $800 though, and a bit more than I wanted to spend, really...I can do 920 CAS6 no problem....
> 
> 
> Still waiting for your 2300mhz screenies...YOUR screenies!
> ...



how can i post 2300mhz screen shots there isn't a rent a i7 store around here i'll go back and try 850 5-6-5 for you right now actually

as for 2300 24/7 my sticks have been proven at 2200 CL8 on XS 24/7 by alot of big names


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

cdawall said:


> how can i post 2300mhz screen shots there isn't a rent a i7 store around here i'll go back and try 850 5-6-5 for you right now actually
> 
> as for 2300 24/7 my sticks have been proven at 2200 CL8 on XS 24/7 by alot of big names



But other people's sticks are NOT your sticks. We aren't talknig about other people's stuff, just ours.


Otherwise, why'd ya post in the first place? Of course there's bigger and better than what I got...I don't care one bit. I posted a 3600mhz/1600 CAS6/8GB screenie...hardly anything spectacular.



cdawall said:


> way overpriced my $100 sticks do that just fine (higher volts of course)



Cleary you thought I was bragging, but that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2010)

On a side note "Rent an i7 store" is a damn good idea.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Remember I am runnin' 8 gigs of DDR2. 800Mhz is max due to the memory controller. If I lower it to 4 gigs I can run 5-5-5-12 1066 all day on stock voltage. I've done it. My question is should I lower my timings or leave well enough alone?



1090T cant hack it? maybe thats why i'm having issues... i'm finding that 800Mhz is the only stable setting as well (2x2 + 2x1 due to heatspreaders hitting CPU cooler)




cdawall said:


> 1066 cas 5 is terrible even for 2x2gb I have had crucial reds back in the day running 1260+ cas6-5-6-16 on an rb-c1 phenom 2



duhhh what? lower is faster for timings. cas 5 is faster than cas 6...



brandonwh64 said:


> my hynix sticks run 1066 with 6-6-6-16 @ 1.96V, the board wont boot under that.



i'ma try settings like that once i get off work.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I'm going to install Vantage later tonight and bench her with 4 gig at 1066. My old score was 16,563. Ill post back with the new score.
> 
> FYI this is what they look like....
> 
> http://www.virtual-hideout.net/reviews/Patriot_2GB_DDR3-2000MHz_Viper/main.jpg



i'm running two of those, and two samsung generic 1110Mhz sticks 




erocker said:


> For me it's strange. Gaming loves what I'm at now, 1400mhz 6 6-6-18 timings. It also likes 1800mhz 8 8-8-24. It however does not like my ram too much at 1600mhz 7 7-7-21. Perhaps I should try 7 7-7-19 or something...



i remember asking OCZ tony about that kind of thing years ago with DDR1, his response was in relation to people running below 2-2-2-5. He said that if you ran the last number (the 5, whatever its called, i forgot) too fast it causes something of a mismatch and pointed out that JEDEC timings tend to add up. 5+5+5=15 with DDR2, for example.

at the time he suggested the first three timings + 2 should be that final number (so 2-2-2-8, or 5-5-5-17). claimed that in say, superpi 1M it made it slower, but it was often faster in the longer tests like superpi 32M

(this may or may not still be true, could have been the specific motherboard we were discussing at the time - but it may be why you're seeing what you're seeing)... tighter isnt always FASTER


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> But other people's sticks are NOT your sticks. We aren't talknig about other people's stuff, just ours.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, why'd ya post in the first place? Of course there's bigger and better than what I got...I don't care one bit. I posted a 3600mhz/1600 CAS6/8GB screenie...hardly anything spectacular.
> ...



i found you to be flaunting a waste of money 



erocker said:


> On a side note "Rent an i7 store" is a damn good idea.



i do believe it is


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 1090T cant hack it? maybe thats why i'm having issues... i'm finding that 800Mhz is the only stable setting as well (2x2 + 2x1 due to heatspreaders hitting CPU cooler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there are old SS that showed my sticks 800 cas4 1066 cas5 and 1266 cas6 and 1266 was the best in everything


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

erocker said:


> On a side note "Rent an i7 store" is a damn good idea.





 If only it was possible...although, they do rent-to-own pc's don't they...surely you could rent for just a month or something?



cdawall said:


> i found you to be flaunting a waste of money





So? I buy what I want...Jealous much? I don't see you knocking Fit's rig...


Like c'mon dude, we're both better than this. I don't even have a job...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> All of that is dependant on cpu frequency and app/settings of the app. I'm sure that @ 4ghz you need ram to match, but I'm running 3600 only, so can only relate things with that taken into consideration. There's no such thing as a blanket statement to cover performance in any given situation unless comparing with keeping things the same execpt for what you are comparing. See the post above my post...
> 
> 
> 
> Your point? Not the same, is it? Cost isn't something that holds me back from getting what I want...just might have to wait longer, and beleive me, patience just cames naturally after being confined for so long. Besides, your's aren't Dominator GT's, and probably won't go as high on Intel as these do. Apples and Oranges.


Believe it or not but im running Stock cpu clocks and it's running flawless under any game I run.... but I hear what your saying for sure, Thanks


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> If only it was possible...although, they do rent-to-own pc's don't they...surely you could rent for just a month or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not jealous just dont see the worth in it...$500 i could have gotten the tec/water i wanted or another SSD or something else worthwhile i just see no reason to drop that much on a single part that makes less than 10% of difference in any benchmark.

and for the record these sticks are not able to do cas 5 over 1550 anymore i had shots at 1750 back in the day but they are just to abused (many 2.4v runs on them)


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

cdawall said:


> not jealous just dont see the worth in it...$500 i could have gotten the tec/water i wanted or another SSD or something else worthwhile i just see no reason to drop that much on a single part that makes less than 10% of difference in any benchmark.
> 
> and for the record these sticks are not able to do cas 5 over 1550 anymore i had shots at 1750 back in the day but they are just to abused (many 2.4v runs on them)



You must be really pissed that I bought them for looks, rather than function, then.  I mean really...all I wanted was black and red...everything else in my rig, besides the mobo, is! Bought the Antec 1200OC...just 'cause it's red black.:shadedshu


And really, my comment had nothing to do with what they cost, really, other than for that price, they best be some of the very best possible...'cause otherwise I woulda gone with some of the Partriot red/black sticks...they are far shorter, and I could used my TRUE instead of having to go with the H50.

I already got everything else that might offer better performance...it'll be nice when they finally release the Crosshair extreme, so I can finally get it all together. If I hadn't bought the ram when I did, it would have cost me $50 a set more!


Mind you, I haven't bought SSD's for the rig yet...was hoping in the meantime they might some out with something better...or something red/black...


And really...everything is red/black...even the lachesis I got now...need to replace the keyboard with something red/black too...although I think I'll end up modding to get the look I want. G25 wheel is red/black too, even...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> You must be really pissed that I bought them for looks, rather than function, then.  I mean really...all I wanted was black and red...everything else in my rig, besides the mobo is!
> 
> 
> And really, my comment had nothing to do with what they cost, really, other than for that price, they best be some of the very best possible...'cause otherwise I woulda gone with some of the Partriot red/black sticks...they are far shorter, and I could used my TRUE instead of having to go with the H50.
> ...



heh, you want color coordination? you cant handle the coordination!

imagine two bright green patriot sticks in the last two mem slots, and taste the rainbow


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> heh, you want color coordination? you cant handle the coordination!
> 
> imagine two bright green patriot sticks in the last two mem slots, and taste the rainbow
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100604/Capture009.jpg


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

oh and before people nag me about wiring, that was clearly before the PC was fully assembled.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

Even the fans don't match...Pro job!!!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Even the fans don't match...Pro job!!!



i have a bright orange one in there at the top as well now 


why waste money on looks, i only care about performance and stability. get a case with good looks and no window, and no one can tell it looks like vomit on the inside.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

My best super pi run to date, I think if I pushed and tweaked more it had more left, but started to feel lazy.  Good for top 15 on air on the bot.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

use WPrime instead, its less... intel biased


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> use WPrime instead, its less... intel biased



For some reason my Wprime scores suckkkkkkkkk.  I couldn't beat my previous best of 9.3 sec even at higher clocks.  9.3sec. was still slow for the clock I was running.  Just not on par, don't know why


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> For some reason my Wprime scores suckkkkkkkkk.  I couldn't beat my previous best of 9.3 sec even at higher clocks.  9.3sec. was still slow for the clock I was running.  Just not on par, don't know why



use the 128M test, i get faster in that one (percentage wise, ofc)


my phenom is like... half the speed of my old xeon in superpi, but its much closer to 1:1 in Wprime (divided by 3, since i got 3x as many cores)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> use the 128M test, i get faster in that one (percentage wise, ofc)



For wprime?  128m, or super pi  you mean?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> For wprime?  128m, or super pi  you mean?



Wprime


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Wprime



How do you select that test?  Don't see nothing that says 128m


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 4, 2010)

I think he wants you to run the 1024


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How do you select that test?  Don't see nothing that says 128m



1024M.


excuse my brainfart, i was multitasking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't recall 100%, but I think it was off too last time I ran it


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't recall 100%, but I think it was off too last time I ran it



run it nao, we can compares 






(this is at stock clocks/1066Mhz ram with poop timings)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

Thats a sick run for under 1GHz lol


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thats a sick run for under 1GHz lol



CnQ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> CnQ



Nobody has to know that though


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My best super pi run to date, I think if I pushed and tweaked more it had more left, but started to feel lazy.  Good for top 15 on air on the bot.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100604/Capture128.jpg



I want to see you top my best air clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

cdawall said:


> I want to see you top my best air clock
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100511/15210pi4571.png



Sure I can try, but i don't have the X6 yet.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i disagree with velvet.
> 
> Not many chips run 800Mhz CL4, and few run 1066 at anything less than 5-5-5-15.
> 
> ...


2.2v is perfectly fine with no fan on all but a handful of very sensitive modules. And all but the worst kits can do CAS4 800Mhz stupid easy.




cdawall said:


> 1066 cas 5 is terrible even for 2x2gb I have had crucial reds back in the day running 1260+ cas6-5-6-16 on an rb-c1 phenom 2



1260 cas6 is not faster than 1066 cas5, all else equal. The ram itself is actually slower at 1260 cas6. The only reason it may have been faster in your test is either you ran tests that favor all out bandwidth over a blend of bandwidth and latency, or perhaps you hit a ratio sweet spot on your multis. 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Remember I am runnin' 8 gigs of DDR2. 800Mhz is max due to the memory controller. If I lower it to 4 gigs I can run 5-5-5-12 1066 all day on stock voltage. I've done it. My question is should I lower my timings or leave well enough alone?



Set it manually. To either 1066 5-5-5-15 or 800 4-4-4-12, and whatever voltage they are rated at. And quit being a pansy.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

Wile E said:


> 2.2v is perfectly fine with no fan on all but a handful of very sensitive modules. And all but the worst kits can do CAS4 800Mhz stupid easy.



then i've had well over 20 'worst' modules. OCZ reaper, corsair XMS2, the lot.

every last one overheated on an open test platform at 2.1v after 6 hours or so, and so far NONE of the 800Mhz kits can OC to 1066 stable without at least 2.1v (which again, was not stable without airflow, and none of them worked in a 4x2GB config)


----------



## Wile E (Jun 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> then i've had well over 20 'worst' modules. OCZ reaper, corsair XMS2, the lot.
> 
> every last one overheated on an open test platform at 2.1v after 6 hours or so, and so far NONE of the 800Mhz kits can OC to 1066 stable without at least 2.1v (which again, was not stable without airflow, and none of them worked in a 4x2GB config)



You do have the worst luck. I've only ever had one kit overheat on 2.2v, and that was in a crappy mid tower. Hell, tons of kits REQUIRE 2.2V at stock speeds.

And I've only ever owned 2 kits that couldn't do 800Mhz CAS4 stable, and they were both very early 2.2V CAS5 2x1GB Corsair kits.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

well if you wanna send me 4 sticks that do 4-4-4-12 or 5-5-5-15 at 1066, feel free.

oh and make sure they dont have tall spreaders, they'll hit my TRUE 120 in this current system


----------



## Wile E (Jun 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> well if you wanna send me 4 sticks that do 4-4-4-12 or 5-5-5-15 at 1066, feel free.
> 
> oh and make sure they dont have tall spreaders, they'll hit my TRUE 120 in this current system



How about I have 4 sticks, 2x1GB and 2x2GB that can run at 960 cas4, 2.1V together.

They have tall spreaders tho. lol.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

talls no good 

i'm currently running 6GB in a config like that can each do 1066Mhz, the problem is making it stable (i dont know if this board or CPU can pull it off)


----------



## Wile E (Jun 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> talls no good
> 
> i'm currently running 6GB in a config like that can each do 1066Mhz, the problem is making it stable (i dont know if this board or CPU can pull it off)



Go water cooling. Problem solved.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Go water cooling. Problem solved.



corsair H50 is a long term option... but i'd rather get an AM3 board first (which will take a few months)

and by going AM3, i get rid of the DDR2 problem anyway... so yeah


----------



## Wile E (Jun 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> corsair H50 is a long term option... but i'd rather get an AM3 board first (which will take a few months)
> 
> and by going AM3, i get rid of the DDR2 problem anyway... so yeah



Yeah, but you live in one of the hottest places possible. H2o would be my priority.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but you live in one of the hottest places possible. H2o would be my priority.



yeah but i cant really run above stock on this mobo, so its chicken or egg.

the new board gives me many more options (much needed SATA ports, for one) and slightly better performance (faster ram), whereas the G50 gives me no benefits other than possibility to use ram i dont have.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey CP, are you running raid on that Gigabyte board?

I need to switch back to the F7 to make sure, but I know for sure with the F3l that once I took the HTT off auto and started increase the clock, I would get errors in memtest86+ trying to run cl7 at 1333 on my G.Skill sticks and run with a 14x multi on the cpu-nb. They have no problem doing it with HTT set to auto, but even 5mhz over will throw errors all day in test 3 at ~2555mb range. Never fails and doesn't matter what I change. Worst part about is, sometimes I've let it loop the entire tests for 24 hrs and never saw the error. Rebooted and let it start over again and it was there with in the first pass.

Also, having raid 0 on killed my memory performance clock for clock, timing for timing no matter what. I lost a good 1GB/s in MaxxMem test and it showed up in other benches too. I think it may have even killed off 10fps on the minimum when running the Dirt 2 bench from the demo. I think the only thing it didn't hurt was the TechArp x264 bench.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

so has anyone got tips to help me run 1066Mhz? i saw mentions of lowering HT/NB clocks earlier? (it currently boots, but even with extra volts to the IMC and NB, its not stable once in windows)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 4, 2010)

what do you guys think about this board? 

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=b6R5QXWNOAJzwcUx

i can get it for 50$ +- so i think it would be nice if i wanna do some SLI action

and yes i know there prob is better boards, but they have DDR2 and i have DDR3 and i dont wanna spend more money than necessary


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what do you guys think about this board?
> 
> http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=b6R5QXWNOAJzwcUx
> 
> ...



its decent! if u want sli i would get it. if not then get a better board


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so has anyone got tips to help me run 1066Mhz? i saw mentions of lowering HT/NB clocks earlier? (it currently boots, but even with extra volts to the IMC and NB, its not stable once in windows)



Yeah, becasue low NB is easier on the ram, if ram isn't quite capable, it lowers the load on the ram.


But because you are running Thuban now, I dunno that you'll have any better luck than mailman did. Thuban just doesn't like DDR2 much, it seems.

Mind you I haven't even tried my cpu yet...so grain of salt, as always.


should be running 5-5-5-18-4-28-8-4, TRFC 60 or higher.


----------



## REALIN (Jun 4, 2010)

Add me to the list please. 

AMD Phenom 2 x4 940 BE @ 3.5GHz + Corsair h50 Hydro. Will be getting Thuban soon!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2010)

BTW, Mussels, as you know, ram is a passive device, that has a literal BANDWIDTH limit. If lowering NB does not allow 1066 for 1066-rated sticks, we can say 100% for sure that it's a bug in the IMC or bios that is causing issues.

Now, given that ASUS and MSI agents have both "publically" stated that AMD has been pushing out Microcode updates for Thuban very quickly, it must be obvious that some bioses on some boards aren't going to work perfectly yet, until AMD gets that sorted out properly.


I mean, even 890FX boards are having issues...@ stock! I've only put off playing with my thuban for fear of killing it with a bad bios...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 4, 2010)

ill be getting full WC loop tonight

but wont mount it today, might wait 2 days till i get home again

these are the parts

CPU http://www.alphacool.com/product_in....html/XTCsid/use49vgq61cat0dk74blok52q1mpla4k
pump http://coolbits.dk/pumper-47/laing-114/laing-ddc-1t-pro-431.html
rad http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1833_Watercool-HTSF-240-Dual.html
res http://coolbits.dk/reservoir-66/andre-125/lund-reservoir-aluplex-972.html
10x  fittings http://coolbits.dk/fittings-41/studser-52/3-8-10mm-153/koolance-slangestuds-g1-4-10mm-3-8-74.html

3m tubing, TFC?

all that for 165$ +-


----------



## xvi (Jun 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so has anyone got tips to help me run 1066Mhz? i saw mentions of lowering HT/NB clocks earlier? (it currently boots, but even with extra volts to the IMC and NB, its not stable once in windows)



I'm sure the Australian warmth isn't helping, but is there any way you could get a fan on (or even near) your ram? You're probably going to really have to worry about your rise above ambient.

Any idea if it's temperatures holding you back?

That or do what I do. Buy a small household A/C and duct it to the inside of your case.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 5, 2010)

xvi said:


> I'm sure the Australian warmth isn't helping, but is there any way you could get a fan on (or even near) your ram? You're probably going to really have to worry about your rise above ambient.
> 
> Any idea if it's temperatures holding you back?
> 
> That or do what I do. Buy a small household A/C and duct it to the inside of your case.



its winter. doesnt go above 15C ambient in my room.

its not too big a deal, as within 3 months or so i'll have moved to a DDR3 system - but ofc, i'd like to get what performance i can in the meantime.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2010)

anyone have some parts to spare i am trying to put together a TEC chiller

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=123889


----------



## zaqwsx (Jun 6, 2010)

You guys think you can help me oc my Phenom II 965 past 4ghz

System Specs

Phenom II 965 BE
Corsair Dominator DDR3 2x 2gb 800mhz 9 9 9 20 29 1t timeings
Thermaltake though power 1000watt
HD4890 Sapphire toxic
win7 64bit 
Asus forgot model will put it up later 
Stock temps are 22c and under occt for 1hour wouldnt go past 34c 

any help would be great i managed 4ghz at 1.6v and only upping the mulitplyer


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2010)

get that voltage down if you dont wanna kill your cpu


----------



## zaqwsx (Jun 6, 2010)

What do you recommend?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2010)

well if its a c3 then it can do 4ghz under 1.5


----------



## zaqwsx (Jun 6, 2010)

its c2 one of the first ones that came out i have 2 of them

edit: motherboard is asus M4A785TD-V EVO also this is not for a 24/7 oc


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, becasue low NB is easier on the ram, if ram isn't quite capable, it lowers the load on the ram.
> 
> 
> But because you are running Thuban now, I dunno that you'll have any better luck than mailman did. Thuban just doesn't like DDR2 much, it seems.
> ...



I just installed 2x2 Gskill Trident 2000MHz sticks set @ 1600MHz along side the ocz 2x2 1600MHz plats with the Thuban and no problems here... I like the 8Gig's of memory now... Gaming dont suck up so much ram now as well as burning a dvd... I'm still playing atm 







I was running the Trident sticks alone @ 2000MHz 8-7-8-20 and it's sick how fast (snappy) these  things run...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 8, 2010)

Guys just got a X4 965 Black can't wait to get my MB and 1333 DDR3 RAM this week to unleash this beast. Any tips, what should I expect?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guys just got a X4 965 Black can't wait to get my MB and 1333 DDR3 RAM this week to unleash this beast. Any tips, what should I expect?



you should expect awesomeness.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 8, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guys just got a X4 965 Black can't wait to get my MB and 1333 DDR3 RAM this week to unleash this beast. Any tips, what should I expect?


C3 chip I hope?
what mobo you installing the chip onto? should have got 1600MHz sticks and expect nothing less than 4GHz @ under 1.50V


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you should expect awesomeness.



lol good  Next paycheck I'm going to finally upgrade my GPU and Get a HD5850 or 70. 



fullinfusion said:


> C3 chip I hope?
> what mobo you installing the chip onto? should have got 1600MHz sticks and expect nothing less than 4GHz @ under 1.50V



This right here. Hope its good.  

MSI 890GXM-G65 AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3...

and yeah its a C3 chip. Only needs 125 watts.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 8, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> lol good  Next paycheck I'm going to finally upgrade my GPU and Get a HD5850 or 70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice choice for the money 

I just hope it has a good bios sense it's a 890 chip set.... If your looking for some reasonably priced used 1600MHz cas 7 sticks hit me up... but all in all nice choice


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 8, 2010)

I got me a new toy. Came with an AM2+ board too. What I'll do with that I'm not sure since it is a mATX with 2 dimm slots and I don't have any ddr2. 

Default vid is 1.325v and just P95 Blending it right now to see how stable it is. It's full of potential though.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I got me a new toy. Came with an AM2+ board too. What I'll do with that I'm not sure since it is a mATX with 2 dimm slots and I don't have any ddr2.
> 
> Default vid is 1.325v and just P95 Blending it right now to see how stable it is. It's full of potential though.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100608/Athlon II X3 435.jpg



you could always sell the board.

PM me if you do lol, i might want it


----------



## suraswami (Jun 9, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I got me a new toy. Came with an AM2+ board too. What I'll do with that I'm not sure since it is a mATX with 2 dimm slots and I don't have any ddr2.
> 
> Default vid is 1.325v and just P95 Blending it right now to see how stable it is. It's full of potential though.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100608/Athlon II X3 435.jpg



These are low voltage champions.  I got a X3 440 on my server and its running at 3 Ghz with just 1.2v.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 9, 2010)

I got 300+ HTT with my new MSI 790FX-GD70 board using a X2 240.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 9, 2010)

Is yours a BPMW chip?


----------



## suraswami (Jun 9, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Is yours a BPMW chip?



THE 240 - 0944APBW

440 - 1003EPMW. - this one unlocks to a Quad but its on my server so didn't unlock for stability reasons.


----------



## theshadow (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello all, I have a phenom II 720 BE.
I have tried to unlock the 4th core but didn't work.
M4a78t-t MB BIOS-3401
got a Overclock failed message when tried to do it.
I think the 4th core is bad/unusable, but I accept tips to try again.
Running stable on 3x @3.000-3.100Mhz, stock cooler: 40-45º C.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2010)

theshadow said:


> Hello all, I have a phenom II 720 BE.
> I have tried to unlock the 4th core but didn't work.
> M4a78t-t MB BIOS-3401
> got a Overclock failed message when tried to do it.
> ...



Try raising the voltage a bit when unlocking. you probly have a dud 4th core. Mine will unlock and overclock to x4 3.0ghz on stock voltage. needs 1.37 for x4 3.2ghz


----------



## theshadow (Jun 10, 2010)

I did raise V-core to 1.400v still didn't work.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2010)

theshadow said:


> I did raise V-core to 1.400v still didn't work.



Yea i would assume that you have a dud fourth core. mine was a hand picked of the very first batches.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2010)

@ mastrdrver

You may want to try unlocking that chip!!! It has a Deneb core, would unlock to x4 925 equivalent.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ mastrdrver
> 
> You may want to try unlocking that chip!!! It has a Deneb core, would unlock to x4 925 equivalent.



Yea that X3 435 is a denab in desqise!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 10, 2010)

guess who is looking at magnycours


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2010)

cdawall said:


> guess who is looking at magnycours



Opteron? do they make a good OCing board that you could use it in?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Opteron? do they make a good OCing board that you could use it in?



no they don't make make good ocing boards but 24 cores at any speed sounds bad ass

oh and 1055T 95w chip is ready to sell



			
				asus said:
			
		

> Phenom IIX6 1035T(HDT35TWFK6DGR),2.6GHz,95W,rev.E0,SocketAM3,6-Core    	 ALL
> 1602
> 
> Phenom IIX6 1055T(HDT55TFBK6DGR),2.8GHz,125W,rev.E0,SocketAM3,6-Core    	ALL
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2010)

cdawall said:


> no they don't make make good ocing boards but 24 cores at any speed sounds bad ass



Just imagine if they make like a Crosshair 4 board with that socket! 4.5ghz 24 cores


----------



## cdawall (Jun 10, 2010)

speaking of the CH boards anyone want the new 1702 BIOS for the CH3?

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_III_Formula/Crosshair-III-Formula-1702.zip


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2010)

1702 has been up here for at least a week...most bioses end up here once they have passed initial QA. You can navigate teh FTP for other boards as well.



ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_III_Formula/



 damn you CDA, for the ninja-edits!:laugh


Been using 1702 for a while now, unless you have a Thuban, I do not suggest using it, as I've encountered a few issues.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 10, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> 1702 has been up here for at least a week...most bioses end up here once they have passed initial QA. You can navigate teh FTP for other boards as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha what edits


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2010)

LoL...maybe I thought it was part of your sig... I swear that there was no link though!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 10, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> LoL...maybe I thought it was part of your sig... I swear that there was no link though!



maybe i should change my sig color for you


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2010)

Probably just me...I kept all 4 kids home from school today, and they are all within 5 feet of me at all times(I overdo the parenting thing sometimes...or rather, all the time), so I just _might_ be a bit distracted...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 11, 2010)

well i made a deal on a koolance 340 cpu block got some 1/2inch ID barbs coming as well gotta order some tubing.. all i need now is for someone to link me to the proper screws to mount my rad with 2 120mm fans without screwing up once thats done.. i should be using water cooling end of next week and can full open the rig up to see what she can do


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i made a deal on a koolance 340 cpu block got some 1/2inch ID barbs coming as well gotta order some tubing.. all i need now is for someone to link me to the proper screws to mount my rad with 2 120mm fans without screwing up once thats done.. i should be using water cooling end of next week and can full open the rig up to see what she can do


I told ya where to get the screws.... home depot .... send the hose back if your not using it please... The hose works for your fittings, just boil some water and place the end of the hose in it... that way it'll fit what you got 

notice the 1/2" fittings on the pump? Boiling water lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 11, 2010)

yea i need a link tho to the exact screws man im a noob to water cooling lol

but i got a bunch of barbs coming in along with the koolance block there all 1/2 inch inner diameter ill send the hose back when i start sending the money orders out just PM where u want it sent  im also getting a fill port from danger den to match my color theme etc and have it enter into the top of the res just gotta figure out how im gonna attach that rad to the top of my case due to the barbs will face

ill send you a pm later full on what im getting since u know this hardware better since its yours lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2010)

isnt it just m4 screws for almost all rads? PLEASE correct me


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i need a link tho to the exact screws man im a noob to water cooling lol
> 
> but i got a bunch of barbs coming in along with the koolance block there all 1/2 inch inner diameter ill send the hose back when i start sending the money orders out just PM where u want it sent  im also getting a fill port from danger den to match my color theme etc and have it enter into the top of the res just gotta figure out how im gonna attach that rad to the top of my case due to the barbs will face
> 
> ill send you a pm later full on what im getting since u know this hardware better since its yours lol


are you queer? Take the rad into Home Depot and go to the screw isle..... Find a screw that fits and your good to go...... Its easy Bro....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 11, 2010)

not queer and lazy because home depot is an hour long drive away much easier to know exactly what im looking for

and since there tearing up roads traffic sucks so id prefer to get it right the first time and have a general idea of what to look for  nothing more really i dont have money enough to afford a epic facepalm fail


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2010)

what rad is it?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> not queer and lazy because home depot is an hour long drive away much easier to know exactly what im looking for


Well whatever lol, queer, beer its all the same lol, I took the rad with me and sized up the screws I needed and they are for sure to have them in stock man


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what rad is it?



Its all the same size bro.....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> not queer and lazy because home depot is an hour long drive away much easier to know exactly what im looking for
> 
> and since there tearing up roads traffic sucks so id prefer to get it right the first time and have a general idea of what to look for  nothing more really i dont have money enough to afford a epic facepalm fail


That Home Depot bag the rad was in? The part number for the fan screws is marked on the bag... take the bag with ya and ask the floor help where that part  # is .... there like 10 cents a piece


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 11, 2010)

see now THATS what i need roflol 

eitherway full ill send you a PM tomorrow on the parts im getting and what you think on then before i make a purchase for sure


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> are you queer? Take the rad into Home Depot and go to the screw isle..... Find a screw that fits and your good to go...... Its easy Bro....



LOL i remeber going into ace hardware with my rad and fans and asking for help LOL! the guy in the screw isle was like WTF does that do, so i had to give a full set of instructions on how that rad and fan cooled my PC LOLOLZ


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 11, 2010)

So, hopefully my board arrives today since I have the day off. Still need to transition the i5 setup to the tech station so I can use my water setup on the 1090T. Someone come over and do it for me, I'm lazy today.


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL i remeber going into ace hardware with my rad and fans and asking for help LOL! the guy in the screw isle was like WTF does that do, so i had to give a full set of instructions on how that rad and fan cooled my PC LOLOLZ



Lol, been in that situation a couple times.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> see now THATS what i need roflol
> 
> eitherway full ill send you a PM tomorrow on the parts im getting and what you think on then before i make a purchase for sure


Cool, hey nevermind about sending the hose back to me... just pass it onto someone that need's it for free... pass on the good faith 

I sent Kei a nice Koolance 120mm rad and never heard from him again... If I known that I would have sent it to you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Cool, hey nevermind about sending the hose back to me... just pass it onto someone that need's it for free... pass on the good faith
> 
> I sent Kei a nice Koolance 120mm rad and never heard from him again... If I known that I would have sent it to you.



I need hoses for my HTPC! *WINK!**WINK!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL i remeber going into ace hardware with my rad and fans and asking for help LOL! the guy in the screw isle was like WTF does that do, so i had to give a full set of instructions on how that rad and fan cooled my PC LOLOLZ



Been there, done that.  Pretty funny.  When you tell them "water" and "PC together they give you this look like you are insane or something


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 11, 2010)

i see your grab for free stuff man i see it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL i remeber going into ace hardware with my rad and fans and asking for help LOL! the guy in the screw isle was like WTF does that do, so i had to give a full set of instructions on how that rad and fan cooled my PC LOLOLZ



I went to home depot once and was looking for screws. They asked what for and I replied I needed them for the radiator on my PC. They then told me they didn't sell car parts and to try NAPA.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I went to home depot once and was looking for screws. They asked what for and I replied I needed them for the radiator on my PC. They then told me they didn't sell car parts and to try NAPA.



I had a similar story, I told them for a radiator and the guy told me they don't sell that type of screw for car parts.  I told him, "no, its for my pc"  the guy laughed and asked me again if it was for my PC.  I told him yes and he just got weirded out and had me explain to him how that works.  Well, you know from there on


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i see your grab for free stuff man i see it



You should hook me up with some hoses if you dont use them


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2010)

yea ill see what i can do man im totally and completely out of sorts confused and my heads on backwards ive no idea what im doing with water cooling..... so frigging CONFUSED thankfully Full is helping me wrap my head around it without it exploding...

still need to get 3/8 to 1/2 compression fittings for cheap and i need 8 of them
and a silver coil ..... then gotta order my tubing and danger den red anodized fill port (yes its just for looks) and some compression fittings for my koolance block that i need to pay for as well..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea ill see what i can do man im totally and completely out of sorts confused and my heads on backwards ive no idea what im doing with water cooling..... so frigging CONFUSED thankfully Full is helping me wrap my head around it without it exploding...
> 
> still need to get 3/8 to 1/2 compression fittings for cheap and i need 8 of them
> and a silver coil ..... then gotta order my tubing and danger den red anodized fill port (yes its just for looks) and some compression fittings for my koolance block that i need to pay for as well..



I have my fair share of experience with water, let me know if you need some help setting up your loop 

damn I just remembered I had these put away for over a year now.  Say the magic word and they are yours for the cost of a thank you and "CP is the coolest member ever"   <<That has to be put in your signature though 







Thats four 3/8th compression fittings from Koolance and a 3/8th barb I believe from god knows who.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

dammit just noticed you are in England.   I mean I can still do it, but I'll probably need you to help me with the shipping, I'm not doing my best right now.  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> dammit just noticed you are in England.   I mean I can still do it, but I'll probably need you to help me with the shipping, I'm not doing my best right now.  PM me if you are interested.


He's in Maine silly boy lol.... I just sent him a pump and rad


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2010)

Since we are on the subject (even though I posted this in another thread), my hot-ish 965 is finally happy. 






I no longer crash at 4.2ghz under load. Quite a feat for this bastard CPU!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> He's in Maine silly boy lol.... I just sent him a pump and rad


 In his defence he went to Dade County public schools. Its not his fault


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

my order was shipped today apparently PTS/sidewinders oversold some parts that i ordered free shipping FTW though


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Since we are on the subject (even though I posted this in another thread), my hot-ish 965 is finally happy.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2133.jpg
> 
> I no longer crash at 4.2ghz under load. Quite a feat for this bastard CPU!


Nice, but I betcha it's better less the Tridents hey 

I have them F/S locally... I dont have the heart to sell them to a fellow TPU'r lol... Mabey on Intel they 'll work better but not AMD

love the look E


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Since we are on the subject (even though I posted this in another thread), my hot-ish 965 is finally happy.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2133.jpg
> 
> I no longer crash at 4.2ghz under load. Quite a feat for this bastard CPU!



A lil overkill but man that is one sweet setup!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> In his defence he went to Dade County public schools. Its not his fault


haha the last time I was in Dade county was working the Dade co ypouth fair in Miami lol..... god its a foggy memory now lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> my order was shipped today apparently PTS/sidewinders oversold some parts that i ordered free shipping FTW though


Ok CD what ya order?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

what block is that E?

Im thinking if its better than my modded D-Tek I may give it a try


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 12, 2010)

That is a Heatkiller 3.0 CU... the LT Variant would be the same, just with an acetal topping, and a lot cheaper


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Ok CD what ya order?



ummm.....

Name                      Code                Qty    Each  Options
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Swiftech MCP655 12v DC    mcp655                1  76.95
Pump - with Speed
Controller
Bitspower 3.5in. Bay Res  BP-WT350P-BK          1  38.95
- Black Acetal (POM) -
BP-WT350P-BK
120mm Black Metal Fan    netb120              14    1.00
Guard
EK High Flow Fittings G  3830046996015        7    2.38
1/4 to 1/2in. ID Barb
Swiftech MCR320-QP Quiet  MCR-320              1  49.95  Choose your fittings = No Fittings
Power 3X120mm - Black
                                        Subtotal  196.48
                                        Shipping  18.35
                                              Tax    0.00
                                            Total  214.83

and

Name                      Code                Qty    Each  Options
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nuke -Cu Concentrated      NUKE-10                1    2.99
Biocide (10mL)
Swiftech MCR-420 Quiet    MCR420-BLK            1  68.95
Power Series Radiator -
Black
120mm Yate Loon D12SH-12  FAN120YL-D12SH        14    5.00  Fan Screws = none
Case Fan - Black (88 CFM,
40 dBA)
Danger Den Brass Fill      DDBFP                  1  10.95
Port 1/2in. Barb
                                          Subtotal  152.89
                                          Shipping  19.15
                                                Tax    0.00
                                              Total  172.04


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice, but I betcha it's better less the Tridents hey
> 
> I have them F/S locally... I dont have the heart to sell them to a fellow TPU'r lol... Mabey on Intel they 'll work better but not AMD
> 
> love the look E



Lol, Trailer park boys FTW. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> That is a Heatkiller 3.0 CU... the LT Variant would be the same, just with an acetal topping, and a lot cheaper



Got mine for the price of a LT. Otherwise I would of just gotten the LT.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> ummm.....
> 
> Name                      Code                Qty    Each  Options
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



and with all that your think your going to clock better than me in the Turban thread?

Moohahahahah

nice thingys though


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Lol, Trailer park boys FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine for the price of a LT. Otherwise I would of just gotten the LT.


Bubbles is the shit lol!!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Turban thread



i loved this one! 

@ erocker
nice find, the CU variant surely looks a lot better!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok i got a question! i currently have a 200GHP pump. if i upgrade to a 370GPH pump would it reduce temps?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> and with all that your think your going to clock better than me in the Turban thread?
> 
> Moohahahahah
> 
> nice thingys though



i can clock better than you on air the water is just for fun


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i can clock better than you on air the water is just for fun



which leads me to the question, whether all of your procs and boards are handpicked, and how you fight the 2 eventualities (heat buildup/fluctuation and 48h+ load crashes,or even 1 week+ crashes) that always mock me on my way to 4ghz... even with water!
i remember, you once stated you have hundreds of test sheets, were you tried each setting that was possible... is it just professional Trial and Error, or is there a secret "Sauce" that makes your ability to clock higher than an average person?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i can clock better than you on air the water is just for fun


Im not talking a single core clock CD, im talking about all six cores lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

the "Borealis is just for fun lol
water is the normal


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2010)

Can someone help me out with my question above ^^ ?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2010)

CP is the coolest ever but not nearly as cool as fullinfusion who basically gave me 90% of a water cooling kit but yea... rambling CP rocks thanks man sending ya a pm


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> which leads me to the question, whether all of your procs and boards are handpicked, and how you fight the 2 eventualities (heat buildup/fluctuation and 48h+ load crashes,or even 1 week+ crashes) that always mock me on my way to 4ghz... even with water!
> i remember, you once stated you have hundreds of test sheets, were you tried each setting that was possible... is it just professional Trial and Error, or is there a secret "Sauce" that makes your ability to clock higher than an average person?



i could post newegg invoices off all of my chips other than the 945ES and 955BE (prerelease)

honestly i go off of what i always do in my head some things work while others don't and i go off of my trail and error sheets till i get a match that i like.




fullinfusion said:


> Im not talking a single core clock CD, im talking about all six cores lol



lol my 45xx clock was all six cores but the room was in the 55F zone


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i could post newegg invoices off all of my chips other than the 945ES and 955BE (prerelease)
> 
> honestly i go off of what i always do in my head some things work while others don't and i go off of my trail and error sheets till i get a match that i like.
> 
> ...


well thats cooler than my room, so you point is?

My room is a constant 24c bro.... a tad higher than your 55F


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok i got a question! i currently have a 200GHP pump. if i upgrade to a 370GPH pump would it reduce temps?


doubt it.... its going to flow faster than it can cool


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2010)

OK just wondering!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> well thats cooler than my room, so you point is?
> 
> My room is a constant 24c bro.... a tad higher than your 55F



phenom scales on temps better than voltages preventing heat is the best way to clock thuban the hardwired 70w TEC in my V10 helps some (55C load@4.3ghz 1.5625v) but in all honesty i just find were the cores max out and push it that much higher in windows until the bastard bsods and when that happens i up the voltage or get bigger fans


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> CP is the coolest ever but not nearly as cool as fullinfusion who basically gave me 90% of a water cooling kit but yea... rambling CP rocks thanks man sending ya a pm


David gave me the rad bro, as I gave you a rad.... what comes around goes around...

Only the good ppl get stuff for free....

only the nice real no BS ppl get things free is what Im getting at.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> David gave me the rad bro, as I gave you a rad.... what comes around goes around...
> 
> Only the good ppl get stuff for free....
> 
> only the nice real no BS ppl get things free is what Im getting at.



were is my free  i would probably just give it to shaun if i got it free


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> phenom scales on temps better than voltages preventing heat is the best way to clock thuban the hardwired 70w TEC in my V10 helps some (55C load@4.3ghz 1.5625v) but in all honesty i just find were the cores max out and push it that much higher in windows until the bastard bsods and when that happens i up the voltage or get bigger fans


see I do it different than you do.... I clock in the bios and boot into windows.... If it dont than I push higher volts till she boots and runs stable passable marks...

I was never one to fiddle with software to clock


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> see I do it different than you do.... I clock in the bios and boot into windows.... If it dont than I push higher volts till she boots and runs stable passable marks...
> 
> I was never one to fiddle with software to clock



if it makes you feel any better i make those my settings in the BIOS afterwards its easier to clock higher in windows to find my max i get bored easily and rebooting takes forever when your SSD's copy of windows is forked to shit


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> were is my free  i would probably just give it to shaun if i got it free


so you decided one the prize to give to me?

I know you said July 4th midnight.... that's why I haven't posted anymore scores yet.... Ima dropping the bomb the day of the 4th to have ya scrambling to try and beat it lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2010)

Would a 245W peltier lower temps much?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> He's in Maine silly boy lol.... I just sent him a pump and rad





TheMailMan78 said:


> In his defence he went to Dade County public schools. Its not his fault


WTF does this say, main or new england?  If it said New England, ME then that's a diffrent story

FUCKERS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






fullinfusion said:


> David gave me the rad bro, as I gave you a rad.... what comes around goes around...
> 
> Only the good ppl get stuff for free....
> 
> only the nice real no BS ppl get things free is what Im getting at.



So who's the coolest now bitches


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Would a 245W peltier lower temps much?


hell ya
how many you talking about?

and you can handle the condensation build up down where you live?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> so you decided one the prize to give to me?
> 
> I know you said July 4th midnight.... that's why I haven't posted anymore scores yet.... Ima dropping the bomb the day of the 4th to have ya scrambling to try and beat it lol



i told you what was required for temps ill get my water cooling to read exactly that and i have 3 kits of ram to test thru for best clocks/timings


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> WTF does this say, main or new england?  If it said New England, ME then that's a diffrent story
> 
> FUCKERS!! http://img.techpowerup.org/100611/Capture144.jpg
> 
> ...


Maine fool, want his addy?

Just give it to him bro, he's broke ass broke.... remember what goes around


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> hell ya
> how many you talking about?
> 
> and you can handle the condensation build up down where you live?



Found this on Frozen PC

245W Potted Peltier

Is there a way i can make this Inline?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Would a 245W peltier lower temps much?



how would you add it into your loop


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i told you what was required for temps ill get my water cooling to read exactly that and i have 3 kits of ram to test thru for best clocks/timings


so you still didnt answer my Q! what ya giving me when I win?

and ya better remove Rickass score from the list... you missed his replies of he didn't know a pelt wasn't in the testing... air or water I believe ya said


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> how would you add it into your loop



Thats what i was wonder as well! can this be made into a inline instead of right on the block?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> how would you add it into your loop


Hes not getting the full picture of how to use the pad CD....


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Found this on Frozen PC
> 
> 245W Potted Peltier
> 
> Is there a way i can make this Inline?



most people do a waterblock on both sides and run dual loops other option is air cooling the hotside with a TRUE (very few coolers can handle a 245w TEC) and waterblock on the other side. easier way would be to do multiple 70-140w TECs with smaller air coolers on the hotside and waterblocks on the coldside. i personally have 3 maze4 gpu blocks on the way and 3 thuban coolers to try this with some ~125w TECs (they aren't ordered yet)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats what i was wonder as well! can this be made into a inline instead of right on the block?


I'd tell ya but im working on getting a patten on this  lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I'd tell ya but im working on getting a patten on this  lol





cdawall said:


> most people do a waterblock on both sides and run dual loops other option is air cooling the hotside with a TRUE (very few coolers can handle a 245w TEC) and waterblock on the other side. easier way would be to do multiple 70-140w TECs with smaller air coolers on the hotside and waterblocks on the coldside. i personally have 3 maze4 gpu blocks on the way and 3 thuban coolers to try this with some ~125w TECs (they aren't ordered yet)



So two water blocks and the peltier in the middle?

Let me make a MS paint scheme of this


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> most people do a waterblock on both sides and run dual loops other option is air cooling the hotside with a TRUE (very few coolers can handle a 245w TEC) and waterblock on the other side. easier way would be to do multiple 70-140w TECs with smaller air coolers on the hotside and waterblocks on the coldside. i personally have 3 maze4 gpu blocks on the way and 3 thuban coolers to try this with some ~125w TECs (they aren't ordered yet)


CD its a waste of time.... performance wise dollar per watt isnt feasible and wont cool as fast as one will hope... did you read the full story from where you linked us to?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> So two water blocks and the peltier in the middle?
> 
> Let me make a MS paint scheme of this



yes but they have to be on seperate loops and remember how much wattage a cpu puts out and how much the TECs cool check the stickie section of XS for more info on this stuff



fullinfusion said:


> CD its a waste of time.... performance wise dollar per watt isnt feasible and wont cool as fast as one will hope... did you read the full story from where you linked us to?



they cool quick enough for the amount of liquid in my planned loop and what did i link to?

and i also have the powersupply waterblocks and thuban coolers so the only thing i would buy is the TECs which is like $60 or so on ebay


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> yes but they have to be on seperate loops and remember how much wattage a cpu puts out and how much the TECs cool check the stickie section of XS for more info on this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> they cool quick enough for the amount of liquid in my planned loop and what did i link to?


did a fresh os install and didnt save the linky 

also the aluminum HS wont work, note the guy swapped it out with a few copper units?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Maine fool, want his addy?
> 
> Just give it to him bro, he's broke ass broke.... remember what goes around



I will, now that I know he's in the US 

What goes around comes around, I know that fucktard   <<Thats the love folks, no worries


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will, now that I know he's in the US
> 
> What goes around comes around, I know that fucktard   <<Thats the love folks, no worries


Fuck tard? oh baby ya wanna come over? lol


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> did a fresh os install and didnt save the linky
> 
> also the aluminum HS wont work, note the guy swapped it out with a few copper units?



ahh that one ok i know what you are talking about now that was just a concept test and the current plan is a bit different its what was suggested to me by XS members after i posted my plans

what i am suggestion is a bit different the hotside is air cooled meaning only one loop needed and the cold side is directly transferred into the loop via the waterblock kinda opposite to how you cool a cpu with one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Fuck tard? oh baby ya wanna come over? lol



hey Brad, I still got the TT block from the kit   I'll throw that in as well.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey Brad, I still got the TT block from the kit   I'll throw that in as well.


cool David, thanks a lot bro...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> ahh that one ok i know what you are talking about now that was just a concept test and the current plan is a bit different its what was suggested to me by XS members after i posted my plans
> 
> what i am suggestion is a bit different the hotside is air cooled meaning only one loop needed and the cold side is directly transferred into the loop via the waterblock kinda opposite to how you cool a cpu with one


yeah that one, you have any pix of what your going to do? be interesting fo sure


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2010)

How does this look?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> cool David, thanks a lot bro...



You got it bro


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2010)

What about a HDwater block with a 125W peltier and on the other side a heatsink with a fan?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2010)

just want to say thanks to everyone on helping me out... once everything comes together ill update the rig and find someway to repay the love 

who knows maybe find a way to engrave the forum names of all those who helped into the chassis ill look into more ideas


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> How does this look?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100611/peltier.jpg



they have to be on two separate loops for the pelt to work otherwise you are heating and cooling the same liquid which means temps go up not down


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> just want to say thanks to everyone on helping me out... once everything comes together ill update the rig and find someway to repay the love
> 
> who knows maybe find a way to engrave the forum names of all those who helped into the chassis ill look into more ideas



just don't engrave that cpu i gave you, lap it yes, but don't put my handle on it.. it'll prolly effect the cooling.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2010)

LOL worst case senario ill find some kinda part and just mail to each person to sign or something maybe  

ill think of something tho

after all got a bottle of yukon jack with all my closest friends names on it some whom no longer are with us today from the first time we all hit 21 and got wasted.... so ill definetly come up with some idea


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> LOL worst case senario ill find some kinda part and just mail to each person to sign or something maybe
> 
> ill think of something tho
> 
> after all got a bottle of yukon jack with all my closest friends names on it some whom no longer are with us today from the first time we all hit 21 and got wasted.... so ill definetly come up with some idea



We'll send you stickers with our autographs then you stick it on your case


----------



## suraswami (Jun 12, 2010)

suraswami said:


> I got 300+ HTT with my new MSI 790FX-GD70 board using a X2 240.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100609/MSIGD70_X2_240_300HTT_Stable.jpg
> 
> ...



ok I returned the OCZ 1600 ram (damn f*****g awesome one) and went with this GSkill 1333 ram trying to save some green and my board doesn't like it to clock past 1000.






Oh well saved $60


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

suraswami said:


> ok I returned the OCZ 1600 ram (damn f*****g awesome one) and went with this GSkill 1333 ram trying to save some green and my board doesn't like it to clock past 1000.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100612/X2_240_WPrimeScore2.jpg
> 
> Oh well saved $60


Welcome to the shitty G.Skill mem clocking club.... I hate these sticks I have.... Garbage I SAY!!!!

I wont even sell these sticks to fellow members just for the fact they SUCK BALLS!!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> LOL worst case senario ill find some kinda part and just mail to each person to sign or something maybe
> 
> ill think of something tho
> 
> after all got a bottle of yukon jack with all my closest friends names on it some whom no longer are with us today from the first time we all hit 21 and got wasted.... so ill definetly come up with some idea



I hope ya didn't waste it and Just Drank it lol


----------



## suraswami (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Welcome to the shitty G.Skill mem clocking club.... I hate these sticks I have.... Garbage I SAY!!!!
> 
> I wont even sell these sticks to fellow members just for the fact they SUCK BALLS!!!!!!



dude.  cool down.  I can pobably put the savings onto something else.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2010)

of course we drank it i was at 15 shots of yukon to 2 shots spiced rum to 4 beers when i passed out that was a good 4 years ago now tho...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Welcome to the shitty G.Skill mem clocking club.... I hate these sticks I have.... Garbage I SAY!!!!
> 
> I wont even sell these sticks to fellow members just for the fact they SUCK BALLS!!!!!!



$20 a stick and i'll take em


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2010)

I love your avatar, fullinfusion.  Trailer Park Boys is some of the funniest crap I've ever watched.  Some funny stuff, Julian.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2010)

great idea by CP on the autographed stickers sounds like a great idea

of course id need

Kantastic
Chicken Patty
FullInfusion
TheOnedub
Binge 
Exodusprime1337
DTVDragon
to all sign the sticker with there autographs tho


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> great idea by CP on the autographed stickers sounds like a great idea
> 
> of course id need
> 
> ...



oh lord


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> which leads me to the question, whether all of your procs and boards are handpicked, and how you fight the 2 eventualities (heat buildup/fluctuation and 48h+ load crashes,or even 1 week+ crashes) that always mock me on my way to 4ghz... even with water!
> i remember, you once stated you have hundreds of test sheets, were you tried each setting that was possible... is it just professional Trial and Error, *or is there a secret "Sauce" that makes your ability to clock higher than an average person?*



It's called not being stable.



brandonwh64 said:


> Would a 245W peltier lower temps much?



Only if you have a good rad to pull the heat out of the TEC.

Just make sure your entire cooling system turns on together if you ever go TEC. Trust me. lol. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38153



cdawall said:


> most people do a waterblock on both sides and run dual loops other option is air cooling the hotside with a TRUE (very few coolers can handle a 245w TEC) and waterblock on the other side. easier way would be to do multiple 70-140w TECs with smaller air coolers on the hotside and waterblocks on the coldside. i personally have 3 maze4 gpu blocks on the way and 3 thuban coolers to try this with some ~125w TECs (they aren't ordered yet)



It's not worth putting the hot side of a 200W+ TEC on an air cooler. It will kill your delta.

It's not really worth making a chiller for just the CPU either. You'll get better performance by putting the TEC directly under the cpu block. (Aimed at those only cooling a single item in their loop.)


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Welcome to the shitty G.Skill mem clocking club.... I hate these sticks I have.... Garbage I SAY!!!!
> 
> I wont even sell these sticks to fellow members just for the fact they SUCK BALLS!!!!!!



funny my ripjaws arent that bad had them running 32m at 1860 cas7 1.65v



Wile E said:


> It's called not being stable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my loop is being setup using smaller tecs and i eventually plan on cooling the GPU's thats the only reason i have multiple TECs and not on the cpu directly

also i can run prime95 on my rig at 4.2ghz for an extended period of time


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2010)

Prime95 doesn't mean stable. I've Primed for 24+ hours before, but crashed in encodes or games on stock gfx clocks.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Prime95 doesn't mean stable. I've Primed for 24+ hours before, but crashed in encodes or games on stock gfx clocks.



i also rendered 3GB of CAD drawings on it with a CPU based compiler in autodesk.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> $20 a stick and i'll take em


20 a stick? US dollars lol, besides these sticks are french to me... they clock (time) weird.

do you know a secret about these that I should know?

I went to the gskill forum's and didnt get any help there... all i see is real loose timings...

Hell I did a fresh os install yesterday and @ 1600MHz timings on auto I couldnt finish the vista install... I needed to pop the ocz plats in to finish the job.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Since we are on the subject (even though I posted this in another thread), my hot-ish 965 is finally happy.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2133.jpg
> 
> I no longer crash at 4.2ghz under load. Quite a feat for this bastard CPU!


why is your rig upside down E? also love the look of the water cooling...

and you being from America I wouldn't think you knew about Trailer park boys lol... They often travel and do shows for canada and they even stop in my town


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> and you being from America I wouldn't think you knew about Trailer park boys lol... They often travel and do shows for canada and they even stop in my town



Awesome.  These folks are real life Trailer Park Boys:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOWZGLue_B8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> 20 a stick? US dollars lol, besides these sticks are french to me... they clock (time) weird.
> 
> do you know a secret about these that I should know?
> 
> ...



i just wanted cheap DDR3 lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i just wanted cheap DDR3 lol.


Lol I hear ya! CD is the proud owner now ]


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

Trying to figure out the differences between these two boards

ASRock 880G EXTREME3 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s ...
ASRock 890GX Extreme3 AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/...

ones 880G and ones 890GX, but the actual spec differences seem tiny

Both boards run 16/0/4 or 8/8/4 (which is fine by me), both have USB 3.0. both have (basically the same) onboard GPU, same outputs on rear of mobo...


----------



## suraswami (Jun 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> 20 a stick? US dollars lol, besides these sticks are french to me... they clock (time) weird.
> 
> do you know a secret about these that I should know?
> 
> ...



After long fighting with the X2 240 I changed the cpu to my X4 810 and voila I can now run the ram at DDR3 1626 with stock timings (9-9-9-24).

So there is something to do with memory controllers, board and cpu combination.







Missed the deal with cda by few minutes, you beat me to it.  Glad I missed it.  Now I am at 1626.  Need more time to tune more.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Trying to figure out the differences between these two boards
> 
> ASRock 880G EXTREME3 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s ...
> ASRock 890GX Extreme3 AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/...
> ...


HD 4250 vs HD 4290. That's about it on the specs. Might be Bios differences tho.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> HD 4250 vs HD 4290. That's about it on the specs. Might be Bios differences tho.



for ~$30 extra, i think the 880G might as well be the one i get.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> for ~$30 extra, i think the 880G might as well be the one i get.



the GX might be better at OCing if you are into that.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> for ~$30 extra, i think the 880G might as well be the one i get.



Yeah, if it's just for a basic build, spend the $30 elsewhere. Maybe better cooling?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, if it's just for a basic build, spend the $30 elsewhere. Maybe better cooling?



its for my main system actually... its just that with a BE CPU, i dont need FSB overclocks. that really cuts down the requirements on the mobo (USB 3.0 and at least 1 e-sata are my requirements, and this board meets that)


----------



## Wile E (Jun 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its for my main system actually... its just that with a BE CPU, i dont need FSB overclocks. that really cuts down the requirements on the mobo (USB 3.0 and at least 1 e-sata are my requirements, and this board meets that)



You may not need a lot of bus clocking, but you still need access to voltages. Cheaper boards tend to have less voltage options.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.asrock.com/news/events/2010AMD8/index.asp?c=Models

good link for feature set i guess


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You may not need a lot of bus clocking, but you still need access to voltages. Cheaper boards tend to have less voltage options.



if it supports an x6, it has to support 1.45v (stock voltage for thuban turbo mode).

Ofc, you have to deal with Vdroop on the cheaper boards - and thus the dilemma. do i save money and get it a month or two sooner, or do i wait, crippled as i am with only two usable SATA ports?


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 13, 2010)

My first ever overclock, not much done but still


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> My first ever overclock, not much done but still
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/Rude_boyz/FirstOC-3.jpg



hey you gotta start somewhere and if you think about it that clock is pretty high for a CPU rated at 2.8GHz?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 13, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ mastrdrver
> 
> You may want to try unlocking that chip!!! It has a Deneb core, would unlock to x4 925 equivalent.



Trust me, I know all about it. That's why I bought it with a board I didn't need off Ebay. It does about as well as any C2 chip. Hit about 3600 core and the volts go through the roof. Though, the cpu-nb seems to be decent. Only needed 1.3v for 2500 with the ram at 667 cl7. Better than my 550 BE that unlocks.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 15, 2010)

JUST got started






1.32vcore in bios, CPU-Z and AMD OD both display 1.3v, not sure which is correct. Either or, passed 5 runs of Intel Burn Test at 4.0.






3DMark 06 - 5850 at default clocks






Wow, I love AMD again, big time.

I got the 1090t to 4.0, stable, within 15 minutes. *clap, clap, clap*.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 15, 2010)

woah, a photoshopped CPU-Z! What r u trying to hide, Johnny?

a little tip on linx! do 20 runs at maximum or nearly maximum memory, it shows you instabilities faster this way... your 6 core wont work much on 1024mb to share between all cores! ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

You gotta love the look of that damn board/block   Great run on the 3dmark as well


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> woah, a photoshopped CPU-Z! What r u trying to hide, Johnny?
> 
> a little tip on linx! do 20 runs at maximum or nearly maximum memory, it shows you instabilities faster this way... your 6 core wont work much on 1024mb to share between all cores! ;-)



True, it was late and I had to get to bed. I will do some hardcore stability testing later tonight, I love this setup.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 15, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> True, it was late and I had to get to bed. I will do some hardcore stability testing later tonight, I love this setup.



i wish you good fun with it!  this new phenoms overclock much better than my 955 for example ;-)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2010)

i got mine to 3.6Ghz so easy and just left it there, i'll aim higher when i get a better mobo.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah, that would probably do the trick! me myself cant do much about my clocks, the proc is my main problem with that! needs too much cold to scale effectively, in fact it needs so much cold,that best would be to have it below 0 degrees celsius.
 i tend to think its in fact an LN2 high leakage proc! its much hotter than all phenoms i ever came across, undervolts very good, and i was able to validate it up to 4217mhz, but only, after my room ambient went under 10c celsius (i opened the windows for this, when there was much snow and cold outside, and freezed my ass off therefore )
Before, with about 15c ambient, it wasnt able to crack the 4.2, but got 4ghz stable with 50 linx runs. at 29c max load temps the socket temperature even was under 20
The trend of loving cold doesnt stop on this proc, like it does on other procs mostly. i did get me a gigantic rad, which even in Winter and normal ambient gets OVERSATURATED by the proc still! each fan i added brought me another 1-2c off the load temps
Sounds highly like an LN2/Dice or Phase victim, does it?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 16, 2010)

So the 890FXA0-GD70 is definitely a nice board, but would it have hurt MSI to put more ferrit chokes on the board... 4+1 design is holding this thing back big time.

I had to put a 87cfm fan over the PWN area so it would pass a simple 5 pass linpack run. It's not the CPU, its not the voltages.... its the damn PWM.







4.2GHz, 1.38v idle, 1.42v load.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 16, 2010)

trying to cool my phenom down 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124608


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 16, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> So the 890FXA0-GD70 is definitely a nice board, but would it have hurt MSI to put more ferrit chokes on the board... 4+1 design is holding this thing back big time.
> 
> I had to put a 87cfm fan over the PWN area so it would pass a simple 5 pass linpack run. It's not the CPU, its not the voltages.... its the damn PWM.
> 
> 4.2GHz, 1.38v idle, 1.42v load.


Just wondering, what makes you think that the 4+1 Phases are holding you back?

Good Read:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/MSI-890FXA-GD70-Motherboard/1023/5
"Comparing only the number of phases is unfair, though. Each phase from this motherboard switches at a higher frequency (1 GHz instead of 250 MHz) and has a lower switching loss, resulting in a higher efficiency and lower operating temperature. This is achieved by using an integrated circuit (Renesas R2J20604) called DrMOS instead of discrete transistors. According to MSI each DrMOS phase is equivalent of four regular phases, so the “4+1” configuration used by this motherboard is comparable to a “16+4” configuration using the standard voltage regulator architecture used by competing products."


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 16, 2010)

cdawall said:


> trying to cool my phenom down
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124608



ooo nice cda!



Zubasa said:


> Just wondering, what makes you think that the 4+1 Phases are holding you back?
> 
> Good Read:
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/MSI-890FXA-GD70-Motherboard/1023/5
> "Comparing only the number of phases is unfair, though. Each phase from this motherboard switches at a higher frequency (1 GHz instead of 250 MHz) and has a lower switching loss, resulting in a higher efficiency and lower operating temperature. This is achieved by using an integrated circuit (Renesas R2J20604) called DrMOS instead of discrete transistors. According to MSI each DrMOS phase is equivalent of four regular phases, so the “4+1” configuration used by this motherboard is comparable to a “16+4” configuration using the standard voltage regulator architecture used by competing products."



Well, maybe not the phases themselves, but the heat output definitely held it back. Usually lower temps come with more chokes due to even distribution but thats not always the case. Until I can verify the "limited" chokes are causing the instability, I'd have to say for sure the temps are a culprit for now.


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 16, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Well, maybe not the phases themselves, but the heat output definitely held it back. Usually lower temps come with more chokes due to even distribution but thats not always the case. Until I can verify the "limited" chokes are causing the instability, I'd have to say for sure the temps are a culprit for now.


Can't argue with that 
Heat is always our enermy 

TBH this board is already a lot cooler than the VRM on my 8+2 phase Giga.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been trying to push my (what now seems backward) little baby up to about 3.8 from 3.6 now that I replaced my ZEROTherm Nirvana 120 with a Prolimatech Mega Shadow, but for the life of me can't get it stable in Cinebench R10 despite being Super PI 32M stable. Is it Cinebench or me? I have a feeling it's the latter.
Going back to 1.9 BIOS (it has always been stable for me) and going to try Prime95 @ 3.8 up to a max of 1.4V, if it needs higher, I'll dial the clock back to 3.7 and work on getting that rock stable instead (don't like high volts).

Any suggestions are welcome. (check my specs for current OC info)

Oh how I wish for a 1090T with the 890FXA-GD70...
Getting a 890FXA-GD70, but will probably have to stick with 965 at most. :/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Send a Comment into MSI USA or the Global  about the design.



johnnyfiive said:


> So the 890FXA0-GD70 is definitely a nice board, but would it have hurt MSI to put more ferrit chokes on the board... 4+1 design is holding this thing back big time.
> 
> I had to put a 87cfm fan over the PWN area so it would pass a simple 5 pass linpack run. It's not the CPU, its not the voltages.... its the damn PWM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunt3r (Jun 16, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> So the 890FXA0-GD70 is definitely a nice board, but would it have hurt MSI to put more ferrit chokes on the board... 4+1 design is holding this thing back big time.
> 
> I had to put a 87cfm fan over the PWN area so it would pass a simple 5 pass linpack run. It's not the CPU, its not the voltages.... its the damn PWM.
> 
> ...



1.3v

very good


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 16, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> 1.3v
> 
> very good



CPU-Z doesn't report proper voltages on the 890FXA-GD70, actual CPU voltage is 1.38v idle and 1.42v load at 4.2 21x200. For 4.0 it needs about 1.38-1.4v.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 16, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Send a Comment into MSI USA or the Global  about the design.



Thats the plan, I'm curious why it gets so hot to begin with, its very warm to the touch. I need to invest in a IR thermometer.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone have any idea where to get a bios chip for a MSI NF980-G65? I got pissed last night and bricked the board. :shadedshu

No bios flashing after 2 am for me anymore. 

On another subject for those of you with a 890FX board: What is the default voltage for the northbridge?


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone have any idea where to get a bios chip for a MSI NF980-G65? I got pissed last night and bricked the board. :shadedshu
> 
> No bios flashing after 2 am for me anymore.
> 
> On another subject for those of you with a 890FX board: What is the default voltage for the northbridge?



Here you go! http://www.biosman.com/


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 17, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone have any idea where to get a bios chip for a MSI NF980-G65? I got pissed last night and bricked the board. :shadedshu
> 
> No bios flashing after 2 am for me anymore.
> 
> On another subject for those of you with a 890FX board: What is the default voltage for the northbridge?


I thought MSI had a Dual boot cmos chip to combat bad flashes?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone have any idea where to get a bios chip for a MSI NF980-G65? I got pissed last night and bricked the board. :shadedshu
> 
> No bios flashing after 2 am for me anymore.
> 
> On another subject for those of you with a 890FX board: What is the default voltage for the northbridge?



Seems your bios is soldered on 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BIOS-Chip-MSI-770-C35-770-C45-NF980-G65-/260471138648?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Motherboards&hash=item3ca54a2958


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I thought MSI had a Dual boot cmos chip to combat bad flashes?



No, they have some usb thing. Idk, I'll try messing with it cause I just got pissed this morning and just swapped it out. I don't remember if I still had my flash drive in. The way the thing talks about it on their site is that if you eff up you can recover, but you have to have it set on booting bios from usb stick. A lot of good that does when you can't even get past boot.



brandonwh64 said:


> Seems your bios is soldered on
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BIOS-Chip-MSI-770-C35-770-C45-NF980-G65-/260471138648?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Motherboards&hash=item3ca54a2958



Are you suggesting it will be a challenge if I need to put a new one on? I've been soldier since I was 3 or 4, this is childs play. I'm just glad I didn't pay a lot for the board. That would have realllllly sucked.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> No, they have some usb thing. Idk, I'll try messing with it cause I just got pissed this morning and just swapped it out. I don't remember if I still had my flash drive in. The way the thing talks about it on their site is that if you eff up you can recover, but you have to have it set on booting bios from usb stick. A lot of good that does when you can't even get past boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting it will be a challenge if I need to put a new one on? I've been soldier since I was 3 or 4, this is childs play. I'm just glad I didn't pay a lot for the board. That would have realllllly sucked.



You would be better off trying the USB flash thing but your soldering skills would probly be real helpful as well.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 17, 2010)

Yea that's a last resort thing. I would need to wait until I can take it back to my parents and have my dad help too just to make sure I don't f it up even more.

Had skills back then, though, its been a long time since I was 3-4.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Yea that's a last resort thing. I would need to wait until I can take it back to my parents and have my dad help too just to make sure I don't f it up even more.
> 
> Had skills back then, though, its been a long time since I was 3-4.



Ive been soldering alot too but still not getting a good.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 17, 2010)

Just going for max overclock, nevermind the memory timings.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2010)

only downside is according to chew* it doesn't matter what the clockspeed says the MSI boards have weak IPC :/

great clockspeed though i wanna see some benchmarks and remember the thu8ban comp is still going on link is in my siggy


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 17, 2010)

cdawall said:


> only downside is according to chew* it doesn't matter what the clockspeed says the MSI boards have weak IPC :/



I'll agree to that. I've ran same cpus and ram on a 790gx msi. While my Gigabyte board just pisses me off sometimes in how it refuses to push the same memory, clock for clock that 790fx is still faster even with the slower timings. I'm trying to get a 890gx msi up and running with the same setup. So we'll see if anything has changed though the memory is clocking the same so I'm expecting similar results to the 790gx.

With that said, in everyday stuff and gaming, I doubt you'd see a difference. Only thing I can think of that might see a noticeable difference would be some memory intensive stuff cause that is where I see it show up in benches.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I'll agree to that. I've ran same cpus and ram on a 790gx msi. While my Gigabyte board just pisses me off sometimes in how it refuses to push the same memory, clock for clock that 790fx is still faster even with the slower timings. I'm trying to get a 890gx msi up and running with the same setup. So we'll see if anything has changed though the memory is clocking the same so I'm expecting similar results to the 790gx.
> 
> With that said, in everyday stuff and gaming, I doubt you'd see a difference. Only thing I can think of that might see a noticeable difference would be some memory intensive stuff cause that is where I see it show up in benches.



whole clock for clock is weaker on MSI thats why i haven't been getting them sticking to the Asus boards for now...gave ECS a try but shoddy BIOS flashing killed that...


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 17, 2010)

Yea personally I'll hold out for Asus or Gigabyte. Like I said though, benches are the only thing that really show anything is there. I'd be surprised if most noticed it in day to day.

Now I just run across the 890GXM thread over on XS and [H] about this board dying with the 6 cores. That was one of the main reasons I got this one, though got it fairly cheap so not really disappointed.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 17, 2010)

cdawall said:


> whole clock for clock is weaker on MSI thats why i haven't been getting them sticking to the Asus boards for now...gave ECS a try but shoddy BIOS flashing killed that...



You should give Biostar 890FX a try, want to see how it will survive your torture


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2010)

suraswami said:


> You should give Biostar 890FX a try, want to see how it will survive your torture



been looking at it i like biostar boards for sure just waiting on the money to get one lol wasted it on all my old school shit that i'm going to play with shortly


----------



## inferKNOX (Jun 17, 2010)

Typically I could agree with your arguments, but I don't really push my system hard enough when OC'ing to suffer from mobo limitations. That being said, the 890FXA's stunning good looks got me sold. I love blue and black and the blue phase LEDs on the mobo that go well with my setup.
I've always believed that ASUS overprices and gimmicks it's products too much for my liking, even if they do have the tiny performance edge.
As for Gigabyte, hate the styling. Does it have any blue LEDs? (yeah... gimmicky, I know... but a good gimmick, LOL! What a hypocrite... )

I'll consider the alternatives though


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2010)

cdawall said:


> been looking at it i like biostar boards for sure just waiting on the money to get one lol wasted it on all my old school shit that i'm going to play with shortly



Also try ASRock boards! there new line is pretty good!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Also try ASRock boards! there new line is pretty good!



damn right they are, i'm going for their top one.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> whole clock for clock is weaker on MSI thats why i haven't been getting them sticking to the Asus boards for now...gave ECS a try but shoddy BIOS flashing killed that...



Hell, ANYTHING bios related is total shit on ECS. They make great boards, but then hire monkeys to mash keyboards to code their BIOSes.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Hell, ANYTHING bios related is total shit on ECS. They make great boards, but then hire monkeys to mash keyboards to code their BIOSes.



this one wasnt terrible...have seen worse but my 790FX was way better


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2010)

Yay! EK has their Crosshair IV waterblocks up on their store. Not for sale yet, but I'll be getting one once they are.

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-crosshair-3-black-acetal-ni-1.html


*It says Crosshair 3 but this is for the IV. 

Here's the PDF for the instruction manual: http://81.90.180.2/ekwaterblocks/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109820278.pdf


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 20, 2010)

sweet thanks for the heads up, gonna get me one of them when they are available.


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to route my tubing... Any ideas? I was thinking of possibly using two 90 degree adapters from the CPU out to the chipset block in. It's going to be a bit tight that's for sure...


----------



## cdawall (Jun 20, 2010)

so close to breaking 15sec :shadedshu

can't get the ram to run cas6-6-6-18 1700 anymore i think the dimms are done for with cas6 i would so have 14.xxx in windows 7 no less


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2010)

how are the temps Chris?


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2010)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100619/15085sec superpi 4582mhz.png
> 
> 
> so close to breaking 15sec :shadedshu
> ...



You're running D9's right? What kind of voltage do you think I would need for 1600mhz 6 6-6-18?

My ram is Crucial Ballistix 1333mhz cas 6 1.8v.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> how are the temps Chris?



might hit 35C load temps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2010)

cdawall said:


> might hit 35C load temps



That's freakin' awesome.  AMD's love low temps!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 20, 2010)

erocker said:


> You're running D9's right? What kind of voltage do you think I would need for 1600mhz 6 6-6-18?
> 
> My ram is Crucial Ballistix 1333mhz cas 6 1.8v.



ummm 1.5-2.1v depends how abused the sticks are my D9JNL did 1840 6-6-6-18 on a 955BE with 2.2v these D9JNM are not quite as happy with that and i did use dry ice for the JNL's 

i can run 1700-1750 cas 6-7-6 with 2.14v and a lower NB clock though for some reason weird....hmmm gotta look into that more






this was that asus NB bug in work :shadedshu



Chicken Patty said:


> That's freakin' awesome.  AMD's love low temps!



thats with the loop@15.6v though so i have no idea what thats doing to my pumps and fans


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 21, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i can run 1700-1750 cas 6-7-6 with 2.14v and a lower NB clock though for some reason weird....hmmm gotta look into that more
> 
> thats with the loop@15.6v though so i have no idea what thats doing to my pumps and fans



sounds like you hit the top of the NBs capabilities... exactly that same behavior i saw on my 955, just in much worser form (my 955 was).

at 15.6v some fans may survive it, even if not all, but im pretty sure, that your pump will die in the next few months. most pumps dont like volts over spec too much, and i dont think its a 24v pump, is it? ;-)

do you have no possibility to adjust it to a lower level? i know that you love to kill hardware, and that the only good part for you is a fried part... but must that really happen?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2010)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100619/15085sec superpi 4582mhz.png
> 
> 
> so close to breaking 15sec :shadedshu
> ...



What mobo and what cooler?

FYI I hit 7.066 Prime and 19.48 in Super Pi.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sounds like you hit the top of the NBs capabilities... exactly that same behavior i saw on my 955, just in much worser form (my 955 was).
> 
> at 15.6v some fans may survive it, even if not all, but im pretty sure, that your pump will die in the next few months. most pumps dont like volts over spec too much, and i dont think its a 24v pump, is it? ;-)
> 
> do you have no possibility to adjust it to a lower level? i know that you love to kill hardware, and that the only good part for you is a fried part... but must that really happen?




screw the damn NB maybe more volts to it will help

its a laing D4 and a D5 and i can run 12v just fine 15.6v sounds alot cooler though  pyramid systemviper got me does 12-15.6v and 36A its for the TEC's im getting



TheMailMan78 said:


> What mobo and what cooler?
> 
> FYI I hit 7.066 Prime and 19.48 in Super Pi.



Crosshair III formula and a dtek fuzion V1 with a big loop there is a build log on it 

and i want to see much lower than that i got better with just air vs that


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2010)

cdawall said:


> screw the damn NB maybe more volts to it will help
> 
> its a laing D4 and a D5 and i can run 12v just fine 15.6v sounds alot cooler though  pyramid systemviper got me does 12-15.6v and 36A its for the TEC's im getting
> 
> ...



Better on air? Hmmmmmm somethings afoot.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 21, 2010)

cdawall said:


> screw the damn NB maybe more volts to it will help
> 
> its a laing D4 and a D5 and i can run 12v just fine 15.6v sounds alot cooler though  pyramid systemviper got me does 12-15.6v and 36A its for the TEC's im getting



i wouldnt exceed 13.8v on the fans and the pumps, to stay in spec
otherwise fatal failure can and WILL occur, if not in a week, and not in a month, then surely within half a year


----------



## cdawall (Jun 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Better on air? Hmmmmmm somethings afoot.



not really read the thuban thread in my sig the last page is water the rest is a coolermaster V10



Velvet Wafer said:


> i wouldnt exceed 13.8v on the fans and the pumps, to stay in spec
> otherwise fatal failure can and WILL occur, if not in a week, and not in a month, then surely within half a year



what have i kept over half a year and most electric motors are made to run at +/- 50% was curious if fans and pumps were outside of that due to other parts


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2010)

was about to order the asrock 890FX board today... but everywhere is out of stock til the 24th, damnit. (24th is a thursday, so it wont even arrive til the 28th, the next monday)

Feck it, everywhere was sold out of the asrock board, so i sacrificed 2x USB3.0 ports, paid $50 more and got this instead

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=14212


----------



## inferKNOX (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone have video/pics of the ASRock 890FX DELUXE3, MSI 890FXA-GD70, Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7 and/or ASUS Crosshair IV Formula when it/they are on?

OC Update: My 955 refused 3.8 at 1.4V or under, so I dropped to 3.7 and got it completely stable from what I see so far at about 1.37V. Will post screens soon (to join the club).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 22, 2010)

Question?

Would RAM at 1333 (777) be better or equal to 1600 (999) which would be better for overclocking?

I read this, but it didn't really help answer which one to use. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/phenom-ii-ddr3,2319.html


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Question?
> 
> Would RAM at 1333 (777) be better or equal to 1600 (999) which would be better for overclocking?
> 
> ...



IMO, the speed difference wouldnt be noticeable at all. The 1600MHz would be better for OCing, because you can set it to 1333 and then OC away until it reaches 1600 again.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> IMO, the speed difference wouldnt be noticeable at all. The 1600MHz would be better for OCing, because you can set it to 1333 and then OC away until it reaches 1600 again.



so you recommend using the FSB to overclock rather than the Multi?

I was thinking of setting my RAM to 1600 then maybe raising the FSB to get it to 1800 at least.   Would that be a good idea?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> so you recommend using the FSB to overclock rather than the Multi?
> 
> I was thinking of setting my RAM to 1600 then maybe raising the FSB to get it to 1800 at least.   Would that be a good idea?



with a BE it hardly matters, but regardless, it makes FSB OCing easier should you want to.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> with a BE it hardly matters, but regardless, it makes FSB OCing easier should you want to.



Right. 

Also what would be the the max volts for CPU and RAM that I should not cross? I plan on taking this thing past 4ghz, but I don't want to fry it. I've been out of the loop since the 9850 came out.  I'll be doing my research but any advice you can provide to aid me in my OC attempts would be more than welcomed.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Right.
> 
> Also what would be the the max volts for CPU and RAM that I should not cross? I plan on taking this thing past 4ghz, but I don't want to fry it. I've been out of the loop since the 9850 came out.  I'll be doing my research but any advice you can provide to aid me in my OC attempts would be more than welcomed.



couldnt tell ya, i'm on my first AMD chip in ages, so i only know it (thuban) specifically.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> couldnt tell ya, i'm on my first AMD chip in ages, so i only know it (thuban) specifically.



Alrighty then, you've been enough help. Maybe someone else will read my post and better assist me. For now I'm going to test my RAM at 1800.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> so you recommend using the FSB to overclock rather than the Multi?
> 
> I was thinking of setting my RAM to 1600 then maybe raising the FSB to get it to 1800 at least.   Would that be a good idea?



213X21 is were i leave mine just play around and find what works best for what you have


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 22, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 213X21 is were i leave mine just play around and find what works best for what you have



Whats your voltage set to?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 22, 2010)

How good is the cpu-nb part of your 965?

I found that running 7-7-7-21 1T that 2600-2800 is really needed to take full advantage of the memory. With that, 3600 to 3800 core speed is needed.


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2010)

Aphex what voltage is your RAM currently at? As MastrDrver stated you will need to increase your NB speed. Once you find out what that can run at, you can then decide on what to set your RAM at.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2010)

Got my X6 today, so far running it at stocks, I haven't had a chance to fiddle with it.  Love seeing six cores in the Task Manager though


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> Aphex what voltage is your RAM currently at? As MastrDrver stated you will need to increase your NB speed. Once you find out what that can run at, you can then decide on what to set your RAM at.



That was one thing about that THW article is they never increased cpu-nb speed. Once you do that, you'll find that the speeds they tested at start to separate themselves out a little more.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got my X6 today, so far running it at stocks, I haven't had a chance to fiddle with it.  Love seeing six cores in the Task Manager though



i'm the same. i easily had it running at 3.6Ghz all the time, but i put it back to stock since i'm still on the 785G matx board til tomorrow. (feck reinstalling, the AMD AHCI drivers should be compatible for an easy swapover)



mastrdrver said:


> That was one thing about that THW article is they never increased cpu-nb speed. Once you do that, you'll find that the speeds they tested at start to separate themselves out a little more.




yeah, from what i gleaned from various articles about PII's and memory, once you hit 1600Mhz its diminishing gains. even if you do raise CPU-NB clocks, you're getting less and less performance gains as you raise it up.

1600MHz CL7 seems to be around the sweet spot (or within OCing distance of it), which is why i went for that


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got my X6 today, so far running it at stocks, I haven't had a chance to fiddle with it.  Love seeing six cores in the Task Manager though



My board has crappy power distribution so I need high volts to be stable. With that said I am 100% stable at 3.91GHz with 1.47v. I'm old school when I say stable also. Hours worth of OCCT and Prime 95.

However if you are a little more daring I will tell you my system boots and runs great at 4GHz but is only stable about 30 to 45 min in OCCT. I bet with a better board you would be fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm the same. i easily had it running at 3.6Ghz all the time, but i put it back to stock since i'm still on the 785G matx board til tomorrow. (feck reinstalling, the AMD AHCI drivers should be compatible for an easy swapover)



I like running my main rig at default clocks.  It's so quick the way it is anyways that overclocking is just kinda pointless.  Anyhow, I'll see if I have some time today to play around with it.



TheMailMan78 said:


> My board has crappy power distribution so I need high volts to be stable. With that said I am 100% stable at 3.91GHz with 1.47v. I'm old school when I say stable also. Hours worth of OCCT and Prime 95.
> 
> However if you are a little more daring I will tell you my system boots and runs great at 4GHz but is only stable about 30 to 45 min in OCCT. I bet with a better board you would be fine.



When Paul had this CPU I think he got it prime stable to 4.3 GHz.  I'll have to see what temps allow and what I can get out of it.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Whats your voltage set to?



1.565v in the bios 1.54v real


----------



## Catalyst (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks like I'll be joining the club aswell then 







No, it won't go higher than that, I've tried several times.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2010)

Catalyst said:


> Looks like I'll be joining the club aswell then
> 
> http://img.idioti.nu/images/capturefyf.png
> 
> No, it won't go higher than that, I've tried several times.



Ive got one of those x3 720s as well! mine unlocked pretty good. ive got it up to 3.8ghz stable as a quad but the heat was unbearable in my HTPC case


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 28, 2010)

Catalyst said:


> Looks like I'll be joining the club aswell then
> 
> http://img.idioti.nu/images/capturefyf.png
> 
> No, it won't go higher than that, I've tried several times.



Awesome! Have you tried unlocking it?


----------



## Catalyst (Jun 28, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Awesome! Have you tried unlocking it?



Yes, tried ACC on Auto, All Cores and Per Core.

Funny thing tho, while in BIOS and setting "Per Core" on, I can actually see and change options for 4 independent cores, but in Windows I only see three in Task Manager and CPU-Z.

Weird.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2010)

Catalyst said:


> Yes, tried ACC on Auto, All Cores and Per Core.
> 
> Funny thing tho, while in BIOS and setting "Per Core" on, I can actually see and change options for 4 independent cores, but in Windows I only see three in Task Manager and CPU-Z.
> 
> Weird.



Hmm that sucks!


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 29, 2010)

Doesn't Asus have another option you have to select to unlock cores? Something like unleash mode?

I don't know if you tried but I think that needs to be enabled if it wasn't.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

I haven't installed the board yet, but I've been reading up on the CH IV and it's got me scared of it with all these new features.  They have me puzzled


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2010)

the mighty overclocker afraid!? Are you having a fever CP?

Whats funny is Asus Announced the Crosshair IV Extreme and has yet to release it. WTF ASUS!!!

otherwords hows the AsROCK and GA boards?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> the mighty overclocker afraid!? Are you having a fever CP?
> 
> Whats funny is Asus Announced the Crosshair IV Extreme and has yet to release it. WTF ASUS!!!
> 
> otherwords hows the AsROCK and GA boards?



GA  is which board?

No I don't have a fever, I'm just like


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> GA  is which board?
> 
> No I don't have a fever, I'm just like



I Think he means Gigabyte. They usually have GA in their model numbers somewhere.

And you know my take on OCing. Research the safe voltages, then just start setting stuff. lol. Trial and error, ftw!

I have no fear about setting soemthing wrong and frying a part. That's what warranties are for. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I Think he means Gigabyte. They usually have GA in their model numbers somewhere.
> 
> And you know my take on OCing. Research the safe voltages, then just start setting stuff. lol. Trial and error, ftw!
> 
> I have no fear about setting soemthing wrong and frying a part. That's what warranties are for. lol.



That's what I figured, but just wanted to make sure.  As far as GB boards, I have a 790FX and it's a great board, I haven't had any experience with a 890FX chipset GB board yet though so can't say.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2010)

well AsRock, Gigabyte or Asus for 890FX, I dont think MSI gets it when they release boards that their Strong models should be able to overclock well or better than the others


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> well AsRock, Gigabyte or Asus for 890FX, I dont think MSI gets it when they release boards that their Strong models should be able to overclock well or better than the others



One thing to love about the MSI boards is the looks.  I know you shouldn't choose a board on looks, I'm just saying.  The GD70 was a great board, and the new one is just pure sexyness!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> One thing to love about the MSI boards is the looks.  I know you shouldn't choose a board on looks, I'm just saying.  The GD70 was a great board, and the new one is just pure sexyness!



It just doesn't have the Grunt to perform with the others under non normal conditions.  I think MSI incorporated the wrong part of the Abit Company.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> It just doesn't have the Grunt to perform with the others under non normal conditions.  I think MSI incorporated the wrong part of the Abit Company.



  I never owned one, just think they look great.  Although peeps have reported great results though.  You ever owned one yourself?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I owned a MSI and I say compatibility was great, just the board I had couldnt OC for nothin and thats when I got the DFI. Eitherwhich way you got any reviews of the MSI 890FX GD 70?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I owned a MSI and I say compatibility was great, just the board I had couldnt OC for nothin and thats when I got the DFI. Eitherwhich way you got any reviews of the MSI 890FX GD 70?



You can check here if anything is worthy of taking a look...


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...xa-gd70+reviews&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Some Decent OCs, just nothing stable over 4.2GHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Some Decent OCs, just nothing stable over 4.2GHz



What CPU's?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2010)

the HexCore and I believe Quad Core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> the HexCore and I believe Quad Core



hmm, not bad, but possibly can be better.  4.2 GHzs for a quad is very nice, the hecore can do a bit better from what i've seen


----------



## onepost (Jun 29, 2010)

just installed my 1055t with h50 cooling it.  plugged it in and set some volts and got it up to 3500 without touching nb/ht links or volts.  these chips are awesome.  and this is on a cheap GB board in my htpc.  loving it!!  gonna shoot for 4ghz tomorrow if it crunches fine for the night


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

onepost said:


> just installed my 1055t with h50 cooling it.  plugged it in and set some volts and got it up to 3500 without touching nb/ht links or volts.  these chips are awesome.  and this is on a cheap GB board in my htpc.  loving it!!  gonna shoot for 4ghz tomorrow if it crunches fine for the night



You should be able to hit higher than that easily.  I have yet to play with mine though, can't wait to sort out my issues with my rig.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cant find many Reviews on the AsRock, Im gonna have to research between Asus and Gigabyte. Id love to have a comparison between all 3 using the exact same CPU, Memory and cooling.  Features, adjustments, overclocks

right now im tired for research.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Cant find many Reviews on the AsRock, Im gonna have to research between Asus and Gigabyte. Id love to have a comparison between all 3 using the exact same CPU, Memory and cooling.  Features, adjustments, overclocks
> 
> right now im tired for research.



Give it another shot tomorrow.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2010)

ill follow up, Bet the Asus has the overall for everything but, I just dont trust them as much as I do Gigabyte or MSI.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> ill follow up, Bet the Asus has the overall for everything but, I just dont trust them as much as I do Gigabyte or MSI.



I personally think you cannot go wrong with ASUS when it comes to AMD, not to fond of them on the Intel side of things.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2010)

alright later yall, got training in the morning, so far 3 As on 3 Exams- which each course is a week long, got 3 left then I'm off to Washington State.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 29, 2010)

If MSI's 890FX board is anything like this 890gxm-g65, I'd stay far away from it. I've got no new equipment in this thing and will randomly get no boots on a reboot. Its completely random and then their three boot and fail safe thing doesn't work. So I have to clear cmos and go back in and reset everything.

Now with running 4 dimms, I find out that there is a bug that doesn't correctly set all timings the same even if I enter them in bios. I'm really starting to get mad at this thing and thinking about swapping in a ma785gmt-ud2h Gigabyte board just to see if I can run set cas 7 with the 8x ram multi and be able to get it to boot and stable (anyone know?).

Also, for a higher end board, I'd expect this thing to hold core voltage stable when stressing. Instead it likes to jump up and down about .007v and you need to set 1.426v bios to get 1.375v from CPUz. I've got a 770-C45 board that is far, far worse on voltage control.

There are just so many bugs that really don't need to be there especially for someone that is using a 955BE, 4 dimms, and the on board igp. They're up to three official bios version now and they still can't get this thing right. My P6T6 was rock stable and no quirks in a normal use scenario by the time the second official bios came out to support D0 i7s.

Fwiw ASRock seems to have the ability to not have things work even in nominal mode. MSI isn't too far behind in my book though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2010)

ive heard of some decent results with the MSI with the Quad and Hex Core CPUs, GD70 that is.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 29, 2010)

No doubt I'm sure you have.

I've got a C3 955BE on the G65. Still don't like the board and personally wouldn't get the GD70. Though I've had no experience, I'd take the Biostar board over the GD70. I can't be worse than this thing.

Just me.

edit: That should be wouldn't. There is *no* way I'd get the GD70 after this G65.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 30, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> No doubt I'm sure you have.
> 
> I've got a C3 955BE on the G65. Still don't like the board and personally would get the GD70. Though I've had no experience, I'd take the Biostar board over the GD70. I can't be worse than this thing.
> 
> Just me.



bios can be flaky, but i heard that board got the highest OC, but I dont like the layout of it due to videocard sizes.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone know of a Gigabyte or Asus 790fx or 8 series board that will do cas 6 at 1333 or cas 7 at 1600 (or tighter cas in both cases) without needing to overclock the htt because of ram multiplier bugs? No Crosshair boards either.



eidairaman1 said:


> bios can be flaky, but i heard that board got the highest OC, but I dont like the layout of it due to videocard sizes.



Why does the board have a flaky bios that has been out for 3+ months on a cpu that has been out since end of last year? No excuse.

tWR doesn't even set correctly at times. Wtf is up with that?

This is all on air. No extreme cooling just what joe blow is going to use 24/7 and this board abounds with fail. :shadedshu

I couldn't care about highest oc if it is slower than everything else with less clocks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 30, 2010)

ok you have lost me.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 30, 2010)

I was referencing to the MSI 890GXM-G65 I've got. Were you talking about that or the G70 board?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 30, 2010)

The GD70 is getting some praise, also it seems to be a decent overclocker, the other point being- the Biostar TA890FXE w/e it is maybe the highest overclocking board out there, but biostar has had a rough past with bios updates apparently, along with ECS, then again when a brandnew product is launched it is expected for it not to be perfect. That happened to me back in 2002 with an Asus P4S8X board and a video card.


----------



## wojo (Jun 30, 2010)

I just got the Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H I still need a few more parts ( memory-PSU )before I put it back together and when I do I will let you know how it go's if no one else post's anything before I get everything I need, I should get the parts for my B Day  this July 24th.
Thanks Bob


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 1, 2010)

This is ridicules. I can run 4x2gb with 4x ram multi and cas 7 but 3.33 multi and cas 6 doesn't boot. I'm done. Finishing up moving folders/files around and going over to my Gigabyte 790x. I'd rather deal with it than this thing.

I've also found some weird quirks with my X3 435 on memory benches. Is it normal for an Athlon II to be faster in memory benches with cas 7 1666 compared to cas 6 1333 given no other changes except ram speeds and their respective timings so as to be comparable to each other given the clock difference?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 1, 2010)

well i ordered all the water cooling parts i needed
 barbs 
8 feet of tubing 2 enermax magma turbine fans 1 danger den fillport extra fittings barbs etc

once it arrives ill start fiddling lets just hope everything works as planned im gonna be seriously bummed if this water cooling goes horribly wrong after dropping $110


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 1, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> This is ridicules. I can run 4x2gb with 4x ram multi and cas 7 but 3.33 multi and cas 6 doesn't boot. I'm done. Finishing up moving folders/files around and going over to my Gigabyte 790x. I'd rather deal with it than this thing.
> 
> I've also found some weird quirks with my X3 435 on memory benches. Is it normal for an Athlon II to be faster in memory benches with cas 7 1666 compared to cas 6 1333 given no other changes except ram speeds and their respective timings so as to be comparable to each other given the clock difference?




Your talkin about memory bandwidth with timings.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 1, 2010)

833 cas 7









667 cas 6





Once I enable ACC for hybrid to unlock it to a fully working Phenom II X4, everything drops slightly but latencies increase big time. That 40.5ns at 833 becomes 53.5ns and the 43ns becomes 55.9ns. Ran the program multiple times especially when unlocked because I couldn't believe it. Everest memory bench shows similar but with only a 3ns increase. Though, with that one you can see that the L3 and memory have almost exactly the same copy and read bandwidth speeds.

Worse still is I'm pretty sure my 955 couldn't match the bandwidth or latencies given same clocks and timings.

Running with just the default X3 435 clocks and cores, the system feels like a rocket sled with the overclock and higher memory speed. When unlocked, it and even my 955 on the MSI with 8GB of memory feel sluggish. That's with the memory, cpu-nb, and cores overclocked higher on the 955. The 435 is even using an EIDE drive as its main where as I have a 1tb black on the MSI.

I need to do more testing. Of course any program always performs better with the fully working Phenom.

I've never seen anyone mention it (so maybe I'm just catching up with everyone else ) but maybe the reason the Phenoms are sensitive to memory timings is because of the sluggish L3 cache and no so much the memory controller. Like I said though, I need to do more testing and most importantly get my 955 on that board again.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm so confused as to whats better for RAM low timing or higher Clock? Or is it just best to do whatever yields the best performance/Benchmark?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm so confused as to whats better for RAM low timing or higher Clock? Or is it just best to do whatever yields the best performance/Benchmark?



both. say, CL6 1333Mhz would out perform CL9 1600Mhz - so get the best you can in both categories.

Higher MHz makes FSB OCing easier, so usually its best to reccomend that first.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 1, 2010)

a few question aside, mussels :

did you ever saw how fast something under 1333 with cl5 is for phenoms, and if its more beneficial than higher bandwith with looser timings? 
Do Phenoms really scale to the bottom of their memory controller?
And how does the NB relate to that? 
Does NB speed really has to be x4 memory speed, when timings influence that fixed number,from what i know? And when they do, how big is the effect of the timings on the needed NB speed? Are there any charts existant, that test from cl5 to cl11 and ddr3-800 to ddr3-1600?
I looked for those infos quite a few times, but was unable to find something out!

I would count these questions to the search for the holy grail of phenom OCing knowledge. I
f i got answers to that, my Puzzle would be completed by about an additional 25%!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> a few question aside, mussels :
> 
> did you ever saw how fast something under 1333 with cl5 is for phenoms, and if its more beneficial than higher bandwith with looser timings?
> Do Phenoms really scale to the bottom of their memory controller?
> ...



i dont know specifics, i was just giving an example.

I have no idea as to the answers to those questions. i've only just mastered getting my ram to run at 1600Mhz.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i dont know specifics, i was just giving an example.
> 
> I have no idea as to the answers to those questions. i've only just mastered getting my ram to run at 1600Mhz.



ah, alright! then nevermind!
i just hoped that you got an insight on Phenoms, that was denied to me up until now


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, alright! then nevermind!
> i just hoped that you got an insight on Phenoms, that was denied to me up until now



my phenom runs at 3.8GHz at 1.45v (working on 4GHz later, its 99% stable) 

that sums up my knowledge. i'm new to phenoms.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my phenom runs at 3.8GHz at 1.45v (working on 4GHz later, its 99% stable)
> 
> that sums up my knowledge. i'm new to phenoms.


Ah, alright, i never knew you havent dangled with them before! my bad!

that 99% stability sounds much like it errors after a few hours of linx, am i correct?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Ah, alright, i never knew you havent dangled with them before! my bad!
> 
> that 99% stability sounds much like it errors after a few hours of linx, am i correct?



i had instability that turned out to be ram related, it was 2 hours linpack stable but never tested further due to ram issues. no time to finish til next week.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i had instability that turned out to be ram related, it was 2 hours linpack stable but never tested further due to ram issues. no time to finish til next week.



my secret sauce for finding definite stability (at least crunching,gaming and everyday stable,with the occasional monthly BSOD)  :

first: 2 hours linx, for CPU, NB and some memory stability

500-800% memtest stable (not memtest x86, the windows based memtest)
with 90+% mem on all cores/threads (just open 4 memtests for a normal quad,2 for a dual,8 for an i7 and so on, and split all your mem between them)
for definite memory stability.
believe me, if its not fully stable, it will give you at least one error in that time.
that method worked for me both on AMD and Intel


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my secret sauce for finding definite stability (at least crunching,gaming and everyday stable,with the occasional monthly BSOD)  :
> 
> first: 2 hours linx, for CPU, NB and some memory stability
> 
> ...



2 hour linpack, 30 minutes of memtest (bootable) on test 5, then gaming.

to be honest, i've NEVER had a system crash or error on me, even with that small amount of testing... the errors tend to show up fast, or not at all.

If i ever run into issues down the track, i may well perform longer tests - but they've never shown up instabilities that werent shown already.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I have had errors show up several hours later after gaming and testing, Win would crash.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 1, 2010)

I just fold and play games to test my stability. For instance I'd leave my PC on for folding over night and bam crash in the morning. I raised the Volts and then next night my computer was running, played some games that same day still running. I'm not sure if its 100% stable but if I don't see it crashing in games folding and benching (and its been on 4 days straight before) then I consider it stable.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 1, 2010)

When running memtest86+ it is best to loop test 4 and 3 for a few hours, reboot and repeat. Do this on and off and you might find errors that don't show up normally and will even pass LinX and Prime95.

A quick and dirty stability test though is 32M Hyper Pi. If you can pass that then your getting close.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> a few question aside, mussels :
> 
> did you ever saw how fast something under 1333 with cl5 is for phenoms, and if its more beneficial than higher bandwith with looser timings?
> Do Phenoms really scale to the bottom of their memory controller?
> ...



Let me sum up most of this with this: cas 5 at 1333 is faster than cas 7 at 1600, always on a Phenom. I believe it to be related to the "slow" L3 cache that is used on the chip and not the memory controller.

On how fast does your cpu-nb need to be, you need it fast enough so it doesn't bottleneck the ram. If L3 bandwidth is below ram, you're leaving performance on the table and you need to up the cpu-nb.


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2010)

The NB should be about twice the speed of the RAM. Anything past that is not beneficial and the RAM will start to bottleneck the CPU's L3 cache.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 2, 2010)

You're talking rated ram speed right E (i.e. 1333 not 667)?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> The NB should be about twice the speed of the RAM. Anything past that is not beneficial and the RAM will start to bottleneck the CPU's L3 cache.



That means I have one BIG bottleneck.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That means I have one BIG bottleneck.



i told you so once, when you first posted a cpu-z screen!
seems like you have overseen it,back then!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 2, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i told you so once, when you first posted a cpu-z screen!
> seems like you have overseen it,back then!



I used to do a lot of drugs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ive got a question. i have 4gb (2x2gb) DDR2-800 and i want to goto DDR3 soon. what kind of trade would i have to work out to someone that has some DDR3. how much money should i add?

They are Hynix with Pink heatspreaders and will do 1066mhz @ 2.1V


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I used to do a lot of drugs.



Hey! that was my sentence! now you steal my best excuse!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 2, 2010)

FYI

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=125746


----------



## claylomax (Jul 2, 2010)

Anybody here is running a Phenom II x4 965 C3 with stock cooler? If so, which are your temps? Mine is idling at 36c with 27c room temperature. I was thinking about upping the multiplier a notch or two.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 2, 2010)

36 C isnt bad.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> 36 C isnt bad.



i thought we were talking about bra sizes for a minute there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 2, 2010)

if you're talkin about that it's gotta be a C-F Cup


----------



## Wile E (Jul 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I used to do a lot of drugs.



Used to?


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2010)

I did some drugs then bought this Crosshair 4 block directly from EK. It's actually cheaper than buying it from an etail store in the States.








Nice pics from Frozen CPU: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...FB_ASUS_Crosshair_4_-_Nickel_Coming_Soon.html


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

and when you wake up in the morning then youll be like....where the f@ck is my money, a few days later and you're like


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> I did some drugs then bought this Crosshair 4 block directly from EK. It's actually cheaper than buying it from an etail store in the States.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100703/ekwebszzz.jpg
> 
> ...


I fooor-see leaks, but nice to look at for sure


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I fooor-see leaks, but nice to look at for sure



Pfft. My shit don't leak... unless there's a manufacturer defect. Use good barbs and fittings and you won't get leaks. I got a red dye bomb for the hell of it, it'll look nice through the block.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> Pfft. My shit don't leak... unless there's a manufacturer defect. Use good barbs and fittings and you won't get leaks. I got a red dye bomb for the hell of it, it'll look nice through the block.



I wonder if it would be cheaper to buy a Heatercore/Transcooler and use that for Watercooling setup than buying a specific rad for WC?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 3, 2010)

cant wait cant wait cant wait all my water cooling stuff arrives tomorrow then comes the fun on figuring out what i plan to do for a setup...  im like a kid going to disney world for the first time... did i mention i CANT WAIT


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 3, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I wonder if it would be cheaper to buy a Heatercore/Transcooler and use that for Watercooling setup than buying a specific rad for WC?



short answer? YES. from my experience your right!


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2010)

Search out your local salvage yards for heater cores out of larger late 70's early 80's cars.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> Search out your local salvage yards for heater cores out of larger late 70's early 80's cars.



yup, otherwise it probably wouldnt be copper, but aluminum, the rads are built of.
they dropped the copper sometime ago, because aluminium was cheaper and lighter,i believe
especially search for the heater cores of vans and the like... the bigger the better

best would be, if the rad was used in a car in a dry climate... humidity and especially salt eat the copper fins away, until they are dust. i had such an example of rad, and had to remove about 1/10 of the rad surface, because it was eaten half away to dust. but a simple,sharp cutting knife and pliers helped me pretty good!;-) i then sanded it with a sanding disk,and painted it black. voila, your WC rad is ready!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 3, 2010)

1970 Chevy Nova has a good one from what I have read.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 3, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I wonder if it would be cheaper to buy a Heatercore/Transcooler and use that for Watercooling setup than buying a specific rad for WC?



Matters really on what rads your looking at. Like said finding a copper core in good condition could be hard. I would just look for used rads they can be dirt cheap, I got a 3x 120mm DD rad that had never been used for $35, going to be hard to beat that kinda price.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

find a used MO-RA rad, thats 9 x 120mm


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 3, 2010)

find a 25 year old renault espace heater core, thats 36 x 120mm


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2010)

anybody have a few links to pick up water cooling parts?

I checked out Koolance but they don't have what im looking for.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> anybody have a few links to pick up water cooling parts?
> 
> I checked out Koolance but they don't have what im looking for.



http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/

http://www.frozencpu.com/


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks David, I am having a hard time finding the hose I'm looking for. I went to the Primochill site and got what I needed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> thanks David, I am having a hard time finding the hose I'm looking for. I went to the Primochill site and got what I needed.



Good bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

Alright, this is what I am at now with the CH IV.  I just set my vcore a bit high to work down from there.  How much you think I should be able to bring it down?  Anything you guys notice odd?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright, this is what I am at now with the CH IV.  I just set my vcore a bit high to work down from there.  How much you think I should be able to bring it down?  Anything you guys notice odd?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100703/Capture004613.jpg



your NB temps are pretty high, for that NB volts you give... otherwise i also cant see anything odd


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2010)

Every thing looks good David, But I'd get a fan blowing onto the NB+ Vregs... 

Touch them!

Bet there hot hey?

Don't be a pussy, (clock that shit up for tonight! CD and I ore top scorer's in the Thuban thread) Want me to zip up a O/C file and send it to you?

Im running this..


Totally Stable    v...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> your NB temps are pretty high, for that NB volts you give... otherwise i also cant see anything odd


The bios he runs cause higher NB temps, David need's to get the latest bios.... I find it way better than the latter


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 4, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Every thing looks good David, But I'd get a fan blowing onto the NB+ Vregs...
> 
> Touch them!
> 
> ...



PFFF! you have a tec, therefore the low temps ! with that temperature (my bigass rad in the winter, after hours of outcooling the room, i was even able to clock my 955 to 4.1 benchable, and 4.2 validable
how about condesation? 

im not much into asus bios revisions, the board i buy mostly get a new bios each half yearand are only produced 2 years ! but sounds logical!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> PFFF! you have a tec, therefore the low temps ! with that temperature (my bigass rad in the winter, after hours of outcooling the room, i was even able to clock my 955 to 4.1 benchable, and 4.2 validable
> how about condesation?
> 
> im not much into asus bios revisions, the board i buy mostly get a new bios each half yearand are only produced 2 years ! but sounds logical!


The TEC was just an experament, It not nor has it been hooked up for a week now.

I didnt use the Freezone alone, I grabbed a few fittings and plumbed it into the water loop.

Results were ok, I seen a low temp of 11c at Idle.... the Tec pads are to under watted for the heat the x6 kicks out. I was expecting 5c at best!

condensation while plumbed into the water loop was NIL!... The tec couldn't cool enough for what I was putting out.

I have a better TEC cooler ordered, It's just I gotta wait till Coolit catches up with there orders before I get mine... 

I can take a pix right now if you want?

I get way better cooling sense I got a new case bro, The mid size was killing the system!

The Haf 932 AMD edition has more flow than I ever known a case to have.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2010)

room temp ATM....18.6c

cpu temp's 19c


----------



## cdawall (Jul 4, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Every thing looks good David, But I'd get a fan blowing onto the NB+ Vregs...
> 
> Touch them!
> 
> ...



post all you want i'm still beating you


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2010)

cdawall said:


> post all you want i'm still beating you


Yeah and my dick is bigger than yours!

We all know your beating me by 3 points lol...

But your Point is?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 4, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah and my dick is bigger than yours!
> 
> We all know your beating me by 3 points lol...
> 
> But your Point is?



i was hoping to egg you on and get you to try and beat my superpi


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i was hoping to egg you on and get you to try and beat my superpi


Na, Super PI wont work any more for me bro.

Dont know why, mabey to many BSOD is the issue!

Beat me vantage mark cpu score lol!

I know you cant clocking a single core lol, But ya can always try pfffft 

Now who's eggin who on lol...


----------



## cdawall (Jul 4, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Na, Super PI wont work any more for me bro.
> 
> Dont know why, mabey to many BSOD is the issue!
> 
> ...



i have a broken arm and need to swap boards  maybe you know i can  and the D9JNM's are in the freezer so i have at least 2 vantage runs@6-7-6 in them


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i have a broken arm and need to swap boards  maybe you know i can  and the D9JNM's are in the freezer so i have at least 2 vantage runs@6-7-6 in them


Good luck is all I say!

I never freeze my ram. Why?

Useless I say


----------



## cdawall (Jul 4, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Good luck is all I say!
> 
> I never freeze my ram. Why?
> 
> Useless I say



electron migration...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2010)

cdawall said:


> electron migration...


Huh?

By the time you pull the sticks outta the cooler and set them into their slots.... there getting warm by that point lol, Im sure you already know that. 

By the time the rig boots, there running at ambient temps or very close to it

Useless I still say


----------



## cdawall (Jul 4, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Huh?
> 
> By the time you pull the sticks outta the cooler and set them into their slots.... there getting warm by that point lol, Im sure you already know that.
> 
> ...



Its a ddr2 trick that reverses some of the damage caused by high voltages ie the ones I used to get 1800 cas6 back in the day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2010)

no more clocking for me, 3.8 GHz is all it'll go.  I'll direct a fan over my NB.


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2010)

The NB on the Crosshair IV run a bit hotter. They can get really hot and be fine so it's nothing to worry about really.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2010)

erocker said:


> The NB on the Crosshair IV run a bit hotter. They can get really hot and be fine so it's nothing to worry about really.



I don't think 46ºc (current temp) is bad at all.  I'll get a fan over it though, doesn't bother me.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

hey fellas is this any good, cause i think i got a good batch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100708/Capture004941.jpg
> 
> hey fellas is this any good, cause i think i got a good batch



Seems like a good clock, how stable is it?  If you are stable at that clock then I'd say it's a pretty good batch.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Seems like a good clock, how stable is it?  If you are stable at that clock then I'd say it's a pretty good batch.



ran a few benchmarks along with prime95 for 10mins or so, just to scared to run prime95 longer, even though my temps are real good 35c idle 54c load


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> ran a few benchmarks along with prime95 for 10mins or so, just to scared to run prime95 longer, even though my temps are real good 35c idle 54c load



With these chips I'd recommend under 55ºc, absolute max 62ºc.  Prime won't hurt to run it longer, unless something is about to die in the PC, nothing will die because of running prime.  let it rip for a few hours, you can still use the PC for browsing and stuff, listen to music while it runs.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100708/Capture004941.jpg
> 
> hey fellas is this any good, cause i think i got a good batch


That cpu voltage at that clock is nice 

that's totally stable?

If so nice work man


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

true, but its only a 4+1 phase motherboard, so added a 120mm fan cut out on side panel of case that blows cold air on back side of motherboard, have prime95 ing running as we speak, chokes and vrms are not even hot


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> That cpu voltage at that clock is nice
> 
> that's totally stable?
> 
> If so nice work man



hehe thanks man, so far so good wish me luck


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

as long as things stay cool, nothing happens.  Voltage with right cooling won't hurt you neither.  So monitor your temps and touch the components.  If you put your finger on your NB and you get burned, then we have issues.  Get what I mean?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah your right. So if its stable i will aim for 4.2ghz, just a thought how much watts is this pII 955 consuming at this clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> yeah your right. So if its stable i will aim for 4.2ghz, just a thought how much watts is this pII 955 consuming at this clock



CPU alone according to this PSU Calculator, about 180W.  What do you think?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

actually not bad, i was guessing 200watt min


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> actually not bad, i was guessing 200watt min



180W seems about right though.  So  Just ran my i7 and Thuban and got the below.  I like this CPU Calculator 

Intel i7 @ 3.8 GHz 1.211v - 145W
Phenom X6 1090T @ 3.8 Ghz 1.392v - 170W


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

nice oh and thanks for the help, gonna play with this new cpu some more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> nice oh and thanks for the help, gonna play with this new cpu some more



Anytime bro.  Keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Anytime bro.  Keep us posted on your progress



oh for sure man, like i said i am not even closed to being done still alot more tweaking to go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> oh for sure man, like i said i am not even closed to being done still alot more tweaking to go



You can still tweak your RAM and NB.  The NB on these chips are a huge performance increase when you crank them, if you haven't already


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

yep NB is key for performance with phenoms. NB is at 2.4ghz ht 2.0 mem at stock, other then that its the highest i went


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> yep NB is key for performance with phenoms. NB is at 2.4ghz ht 2.0 mem at stock, other then that its the highest i went



Mine was able to do 2.6 GHz NB at 1.25v.  Sure you can go as high or higher


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mine was able to do 2.6 GHz NB at 1.25v.  Sure you can go as high or higher




first run on both tests look ok?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> first run on both tests look ok?



Seem fine to me.  You know if you switch to the silver theme in Xp you get faster super pi times right?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

aiming for 2.8ghz NB 2.6ghz HT crossing my fingers lol


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Seem fine to me.  You know if you switch to the silver theme in Xp you get faster super pi times right?



u got to be kidding hahah serious?? if so ill give it a try lmo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> u got to be kidding hahah serious?? if so ill give it a try lmo



Read that in a Super PI tweak guide, there's tons of tweaks for that benchmark.  I tried it myself, why do you think my i7 stays on silver?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

any theme slows things down a tad, but silver to red to purple shouldn't make a difference lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> any theme slows things down a tad, but silver to red to purple shouldn't make a difference lol



Silver was the quickest for me, weird heh?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

i cant see how but yeah that's totally weird, ill try it out when i ever get around to install windows 7 again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i cant see how but yeah that's totally weird, ill try it out when i ever get around to install windows 7 again



I meant in Windows XP, you are running XP right?  If you notice in my screenshot, I am remotely connected to my i7 computer which has the silver theme going.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

yea xp for now, its better for overclocking head room, that's my 2 cents


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> yea xp for now, its better for overclocking head room, that's my 2 cents



Depends.  If you are benching new hardware Windows Vista 32 bit is great for 3d benching. However, I think Xp is all around better for 2d benching, regardless of hardware.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

got ya?, in that case ill run a quick test now of super p.i mod


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> got ya?, in that case ill run a quick test now of super p.i mod



Let me know, should work out the same for you.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

its all in your head man lol, did a test from stock blue to silver, to my surprise blue was slightly quicker


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

maybe blue likes me considering its my fav color lmao


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> its all in your head man lol, did a test from stock blue to silver, to my surprise blue was slightly quicker



naw, i actually compared ten consecutive runs, gathered an average and silver was a few tenths quicker.  I read this online, I'm not making it up


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 9, 2010)

maybe so, so i have to take your word for it, cause only did one pass, maybe theirs others on tpu to find out if its a fact or theory


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> maybe so, so i have to take your word for it, cause only did one pass, maybe theirs others on tpu to find out if its a fact or theory



Sure not everybody gets the same results, but mine were better.  Why?  beats me, but they were


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sure not everybody gets the same results, but mine were better.  Why?  beats me, but they were



3dmark runs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> 3dmark runs



Not bad runs at all.    Going to try 4.2 GHz?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not bad runs at all.    Going to try 4.2 GHz?



much appreciated, for 4.2ghz just waiting for this ac to kick in, then will see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

can't wait


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 9, 2010)

*4.2ghz shot not officaly stable*



Chicken Patty said:


> can't wait



this beast keeps going and going lol


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 9, 2010)

cant get 4.2ghz stable, cause of vcore isssues with motherboard
if i raise the vcore any higher then 5.1250v i get a bosd before getting into windows, don't matter what the clock speeds i set cpu at, going for 4.1ghz instead


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 9, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> this beast keeps going and going lol



add to me to wprime chicken


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> add to me to wprime chicken



post it over in the thread dude, great run


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 9, 2010)

i will thanks


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 9, 2010)

So yay is me, a good guy named chew* hooked me up with a crosshair IV and i migrated my 1090t into it.. thing is the temp sensors on my 1090t suck and the crosshair IV reads board temps much higher than my m4a79t.. anybody have any idea what the approximate offset if there is any on the 1090t.. right now it says it's 19c... it's about 24c in my room and i'm on water with a 120x3 rad 6 fans push pull and a fuzion v2 block freshly cleaned radiator and block with distilled water... oh and voltage is 1.50 at 4.25Gz..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2010)

nothing wrong with that temp, thats per core temp, if you look at the higher temp its the socket temp..

also what bios you running? get the latest bios and dont waste your time on the older versions.... they suck... the 0905 bios is real stable and the clocks prove it.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 9, 2010)

i've got 0905 and the 19c is virtually impossible as that's 5c below ambient in the room, just water no tec here, it seems stable, it just sucks that i can't read the core temps, they're definately wrong, the crosshair 4 says the cpu socket temp is 36 right now, and teh core temps say 22.. definately a dfference.

 fullinfusion, you have a 1090t and crosshair, whats the difference bettween your core temp ont he 1090t and the bios temp at idle and load?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> nothing wrong with that temp, thats per core temp, if you look at the higher temp its the socket temp..
> 
> also what bios you running? get the latest bios and dont waste your time on the older versions.... they suck... the 0905 bios is real stable and the clocks prove it.



max nb/ht 
nb 1.2750v ht 1.38v


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i've got 0905 and the 19c is virtually impossible as that's 5c below ambient in the room, just water no tec here, it seems stable, it just sucks that i can't read the core temps, they're definately wrong, the crosshair 4 says the cpu socket temp is 36 right now, and teh core temps say 22.. definately a dfference.
> 
> fullinfusion, you have a 1090t and crosshair, whats the difference bettween your core temp ont he 1090t and the bios temp at idle and load?


never really checked it... if I had to guess (not really) but an educated guess Id say you want to offset the temp by +6c for idle. As for load thats were it gets tricky... Im guessing under load the offset will be roughly +3 to +4c

Im running Ultimate Drfrag atm so I cant hop into the bios to check... I will let you know when it's gone mate.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2010)

Exodus I went into the Bios and it was +1c higher than what cpuid hardware monitor was reading... hope that helps ya


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> never really checked it... if I had to guess (not really) but an educated guess Id say you want to offset the temp by +6c for idle. As for load thats were it gets tricky... Im guessing under load the offset will be roughly +3 to +4c
> 
> Im running Ultimate Drfrag atm so I cant hop into the bios to check... I will let you know when it's gone mate.



thanx, i finally got a board, and can get this thing to post at 4.5Ghz, i wanna put mine up against you and cdawall, but not yet lol. need to make sure i'm not frying the chip lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> thanx, i finally got a board, and can get this thing to post at 4.5Ghz, i wanna put mine up against you and cdawall, but not yet lol. need to make sure i'm not frying the chip lol


PIx lol?

Im happy your happy, but I think you still suck having a cherry chip


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> thanx, i finally got a board, and can get this thing to post at 4.5Ghz, i wanna put mine up against you and cdawall, but not yet lol. need to make sure i'm not frying the chip lol


Hey zip me up your bios setting and send it to me, let me have a crack at it, I'll let ya know how it heats up sense Im not worried about temps


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey zip me up your bios setting and send it to me, let me have a crack at it, I'll let ya know how it heats up sense Im not worried about temps



just got the board.. how do i zip them up.. simple settings at the moment though

21x multi
200fsb
1600mhz ram 1.9v 7,7,7,20,1t
1.51v cpu
1.25v nb @ 3000Mhz
all other voltages at stock
llc on for cpu off for nb


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> just got the board.. how do i zip them up.. simple settings at the moment though
> 
> 21x multi
> 200fsb
> ...


thats only 4.2GHz... I run 4.4ish want my setting?
go into the bios and use the overclocking save option, click save and blah cant remember but its in there... real easy to use.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2010)

ok kewl, i'm currently running this out of concern for temps, i can't get a good stress of it i worry about this stuff

currently working out the voltages, running 1.45 for 4.2 right now, which is much lower than it was on my m4a79t, made it through 5 passes of linx so far, i'm letting it go the 20 and see how it works.

edit:: and sure i'll try your setting thanx


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2010)

So full, i'm working on getting you my settings, i've just got my water coolin setup open and i'm playing with the flow and whatnot, i just cleaned out hte rad and block last night i should be at optimal, 

the variables are as such, the ambient temp is at 25c, the water at idle with stock clocks is about 28c, the board at idle after 15 minutes reads 30c so lets just say that it was close to the cpu core temp(probably not) but it would mean that the cpu is roughly 2c above the water temp.  Oh and by the way the cpu core temp is reading about 15c... meaning that if i'm right the cpu core temp is roughly 15c lower than the actual core temp(once again probably not)

no under load it looks something like this

ambient temp is still 25c, water temp after about 10 minutes of occt is 28c( this is the temp of the water going into the cpu block), the cpu socket temp is now maxing at 40 and the highest the core temp reads is 27) meaning that the difference between core and socket is now only 13c.  Still close to the idle 15c.  

all this was done feeding it 1.30v 

i have a feeling that at stock my radiator is complete overkill and the increase in core temp is simply being affected by the air temp, and the blocks ability to dissipate heat which is basically saying at 28c water the block only allows the processor to increase 2c or so at idle and 12c at load..  going off socket temps of course because the core temps are way lower, but even then those stay withing 13-15c of the socket temp always lower... 

am i getting somewhere with this here, is my loop fuggered up in some way, is it just hot in my room right now, or is everything ok?  

i just hate benching at 4.4Ghz 1.535v and hitting 65 on the socket temp, lets say it's about 13c on the core and the core is reading 38 and the socket is readying 60, that could mean if the offset is consistant throughout the temp range that the core is really only 51c?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

I still gotta flash to the latest BIOS on my CH IV, lazy anyone?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2010)

ok gonna do this at 4.2Ghz now and compare the two results

board settings:
4.2Ghz 1.476v 200x21, all other settings the same

idle:
water temp: 28c
socket temp: 32c
cpu core temp: 19c
air temp: still 25c

load
water temp: 30c
socket temp: 51c
cpu core temp: 36c
air temp 25c. 

so once again a few things still stand out here, my conclusions are thus

at idle the cpu temp is only 4c above the water, not bad but it's idle so we're lookin at i guess you'd call a 4c delta there
at load the cpu temp is almost 21c above the water according to the "socket temp" which i cannot give a full accurate reading on because once again it's the socket
and the most important thing i've learned is that the core temp is once again 15c below the socket temp.. 

i would say at stock vcore and 3200mhz stock, the socket temp is a much more accurate reading given the lack of heat being generated by the cpu and the heat being removed, the delta there was only 2c and the delta at 4200mhz 1.475v at idle was 32 with all the same variables that leaves a 4c delta.  at load however the cpu at stock was only 12c above the water where at 4200mhz the cpu was 21c above the water almost 2 times the difference.  My question is this.. is the cpu block doing it's job.. or is it failing to dissipate large amounts of heat and it's time for a lap job?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 10, 2010)

whats socket temp?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 10, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> whats socket temp?



it's the on the mobo temp sensor, not the core temp, basically the bios temp, but what it reports in windows is what i used.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 10, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> it's the on the mobo temp sensor, not the core temp, basically the bios temp, but what it reports in windows is what i used.



all weird to me man


----------



## justincole (Jul 12, 2010)

i just got my 1090t processor and crosshair iv all loaded and i've got a bit of a problem that has me concerned...

i had it running up at 3.77 but it began to crash, it was at 49d/c i belive liquid cooled, so after the first crash i lowered it to 3.4 then crashed again within 20 mins, and just set it back at 3.2 and once again crashed....any advice? maybe it just needs a rest for the day and try again tomorrow?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 12, 2010)

justincole said:


> i just got my 1090t processor and crosshair iv all loaded and i've got a bit of a problem that has me concerned...
> 
> i had it running up at 3.77 but it began to crash, it was at 49d/c i belive liquid cooled, so after the first crash i lowered it to 3.4 then crashed again within 20 mins, and just set it back at 3.2 and once again crashed....any advice? maybe it just needs a rest for the day and try again tomorrow?




Need rest of system specs.


----------



## justincole (Jul 12, 2010)

1000W Antec power
3X2gig ddr3 (can't remember the name, somethin low end came from a dell decktop i think)
2X9800GTX OC video
1090t processor
crosshair iv
liquid cooled
bunch of hard drives
super multi blue dvd/blue reader
umm think thats about it


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2010)

Most likely it's your memory giving you issues. I believe having three sticks in there gives you single channel and it also sounds like you haven't set it up with the correct frequency, timings and voltage.


----------



## justincole (Jul 12, 2010)

would i be better off running in just 4 gigs? i do plan on getting an ocz 4gig stick soon but i guess i should try out with just two stick and see, any other suggestions?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ram that usually comes equipped in a Dell is Specifically for that dell and nothing else, just run the machine at factory speeds and save money till you can get some memory.


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2010)

justincole said:


> would i be better off running in just 4 gigs? i do plan on getting an ocz 4gig stick soon but i guess i should try out with just two stick and see, any other suggestions?



I would suggest buying a new kit of RAM. Mixing ram will cause issues as well. These are some good kits for your system: G.Skill Flare

With your current ram, yes just use two sticks and put them in the red slots on the motherboard. You then need to find out what frequency, timings and voltage your RAM is supposed to run at. Look for a sticker on them.


----------



## justincole (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks for the tips guys! i actually use this for CAD and we get doin some heavy renderings so its nice to have a powerful system, a big step up from my old phenom i 4x haha ill look into some new memory this week prob


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

one question guys.  Which one is my real CPU temp, the CPU one, or the core temps?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 12, 2010)

I would say install Ai Suite, Pc probe II, Everest, Core temp etc, and compare those temps that's most accurate with the bios and stick with that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> I would say install Ai Suite, Pc probe II, Everest, Core temp etc, and compare those temps that's most accurate with the bios and stick with that



So far core temp, everest display the lower temp.  PC Probe and AOD display the higher temp.  Not sure what the BIOS is reading at this moment


----------



## Fatal (Jul 12, 2010)

Its the Core temp but from the looks of your screen shot there are many things that are off. The CPU temp is the socket but it should be lower than the core temp. I have never seen it higher on my board.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So far core temp, everest display the lower temp.  PC Probe and AOD display the higher temp.  Not sure what the BIOS is reading at this moment



Which core temp are you using? I found with the newest one it picked out the right temp on my C2 Athlon 435. Though being a X6 idk as I don't have one yet. Though on my other C2s I always go off the "cpu temp" as it is closer always. Since your core at idle is below ambient (right?) I'd just go off "core temp".



Fatal said:


> Its the Core temp but from the looks of your screen shot there are many things that are off. The CPU temp is the socket but it should be lower than the core temp. I have never seen it higher on my board.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100712/cputemp.png



AM3 chips don't show correct core temps unless it is a C3 stepping. The X6 seem to have started that whole thing over again as everyone reports core temps being below ambient at idle which is impossible.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

Got this response elsewhere

_*
 CPU is the socket temp, which is the one you want to look out for.

The other temps for the cores is off by about 10'C, as there is a temp sensor bug with Thuban*_


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 12, 2010)

i thought it all depends on what motherboard u have, cause my Asus M4A79 Deluxe reports incorrect cpu temps, it never does this with my Asus M4A785-M with pII 955BE temps are bang on


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 12, 2010)

but then again my 955be is c3 stepping


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah motherboards have to do with it as well.


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2010)

Other than my cores (which seem to be somewhat accurate) temps are always different.







The Northbridge/Southbridge temps in Everest seem to be correct. I should have my CHIV waterblock in this week and I'm interested to see if things will change... they better!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah motherboards have to do with it as well.



mine under full load


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Other than my cores (which seem to be somewhat accurate) temps are always different.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/amdtemps.jpg
> 
> The Northbridge/Southbridge temps in Everest seem to be correct. I should have my CHIV waterblock in this week and I'm interested to see if things will change... they better!



Hey whats your performance like with your 965 and Mem at those settings? I'm trying to find out if I should aim for lower timings instead of a higher frequency and your running pretty much the same speed as I (4095mhz) 1680 9-9-9 or should I aim for 1333 cas 6.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Other than my cores (which seem to be somewhat accurate) temps are always different.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/amdtemps.jpg
> 
> The Northbridge/Southbridge temps in Everest seem to be correct. I should have my CHIV waterblock in this week and I'm interested to see if things will change... they better!



My MSI 890GX board reports the cpu temp 5C higher than core but I only pay attention to core temps on my 955BE since it is a C3. I had a 555BE that was accurate on the cores with in 2C of the cpu temp on my Gigabyte 790ftx. 955BE show the same variance. The three C2s all report core temps off by 5C at minimum on the same board at idle. On those, cpu temp has always seemed to report closer to reality.

My 435 will report an ambient temperature when at idle. I know the D14 is awesome, but even I don't believe it is that awesome.....though it is just a X3 so who knows! 

Btw E, how is that 1.8v Crucial stuff working out for you? Is that the same stuff that Darwin is selling in his thread?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 13, 2010)

The difference between "core" temps and "socket" temps has nothing to do with anything other than how effective your cooling is. The better the cooling, the closer these two numbers will be.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 13, 2010)

Well then my cooling (being the same) is somehow less efficient with the 435 (as an Athlon X3) than with the 955BE as the separation is higher with the C2 than with the C3.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 13, 2010)

You cannot compare across generations of chip, as calibration points may have changed, though.


It's best to take the same cpu, and try different cooling methods, to see this. Because each chip's leakage is different, even comparing different chips doesn't show the real picture either. Thuban naturally reads low, for example...so we know the sensor doesn't work the same there, for sure.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2010)

I built a computer for a friend of mine this weekend. I installed a 955 with a 1090T cooler. Under OCCT it hit 56c after an hour at 100% load. Stock clocks and volts. Please keep in mind my house was at 79f (26c) but does this seem normal?


Also here are my temps for my 1090T with 1.47v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I built a computer for a friend of mine this weekend. I installed a 955 with a 1090T cooler. Under OCCT it hit 56c after an hour at 100% load. Stock clocks and volts. Please keep in mind my house was at 79f (26c) but does this seem normal?
> 
> 
> Also here are my temps for my 1090T with 1.47v
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100713/Untitled2.jpg



Core temp is about 10ºc lower.  PC Probe and AOD display more accurate temps.  Core temps are off on 1090T's, gotta go by socket temp.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2010)

If it doesn't crash temmps are ok socket temps are not accurate nor are the on chip diodes if you want cpu temps get a thermal probe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

That's true, but I rather guide my self by the higher temp just in case.  Speaking of probes, my board brings temp sensors. Wouldn't that help is placed properly?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 13, 2010)

you'd not get anything more accurate than the socket temps, unless you cut a slot in the IHS for the probe. I'm using the probe headers on my CH3 to regulate fan speeds.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmm, crap!    maybe I should use them for that as well. Where do you have you're placed?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 13, 2010)

I have one on memory to control memory fan, one on vga backplate to control fan blowing over the cards, and the third is smushed into the NB heatsink, to give temps there, but is not controlling the fan.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks bro.  This gave me some ideas


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 13, 2010)

No problem! The functionality has proven quite useful for me....but is kinda limited...yuo can set 100% speed, percent from 40-90 in 10% steps, or set a temp range from 25c to 65c(I have vga fan @ 35min, 65c max/memory @ 30/55).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

Ill def check this out when I get home.


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey whats your performance like with your 965 and Mem at those settings? I'm trying to find out if I should aim for lower timings instead of a higher frequency and your running pretty much the same speed as I (4095mhz) 1680 9-9-9 or should I aim for 1333 cas 6.



I much prefer lower latencies. I like running my CPU/NB at double the frequency of my ram, so I'm running my ram at 1400mhz and my CPU/NB (memory controller) at 2800mhz. Give it a try, I think you'll like it. 




mastrdrver said:


> Btw E, how is that 1.8v Crucial stuff working out for you? Is that the same stuff that Darwin is selling in his thread?



I bought this stuff new back when I bought my M4A79T Deluxe. This stuff is great, I've tried lots of other ram and always go back to this stuff. Lol, I paid $64.99 for a 4gb set. Prices sure have gone up!

This is what I get with them (max) at 1.85v (all 1T)

1450mhz-ish 6 6-6-18
1680mhz 7 7-7-21
1860mhz 8 8-8-24

Since I need quite a lot of voltage for my memory controller, I prefer keeping them around 1400mhz and the CPU/NB at 2800mhz.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2010)

Ill repeat. Does this seem normal? 



TheMailMan78 said:


> I built a computer for a friend of mine this weekend. I installed a 955 with a 1090T cooler. Under OCCT it hit 56c after an hour at 100% load. Stock clocks and volts. Please keep in mind my house was at 79f (26c) but does this seem normal?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2010)

with stock cooler or corsair H50?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill repeat. Does this seem normal?



Yes.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> with stock cooler or corsair H50?



A 1090T stock cooler on a 955.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 13, 2010)

Cooler design doesn't provide enough airflow to be very good. drop 10-12c or so with a TRUE, but more with water...

I tihnk this is why Thuban temps read that much lower, to prevent throttle...they just simply can handle higher temps. The larger core surface contact with IHS may account for this alone, though, and has thrown off the sensor they didn't both to re-design...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Cooler design doesn't provide enough airflow to be very good. drop 10-12c or so with a TRUE, but more with water...



Hes not OC. I just wanted to make sure he was safe. I personally didn't remember it running that high under load. I gave him a Xiggy "Red Scorpion" to put on later just in case.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2010)

temps are reasonable yes, try undervolting processor?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2010)

anyone has some advice or tips for me?
I have a X2 250 on a old Gigabyte GA-m61p-S3 being cooled by a Xiggy S1283.I know my board isn't the best but this is just a rig to play around with and for crunching and home server.
Problem is i can't get it to go higher then 4.2ghz no matter what i do. I just want it for a CPU-z SS at 4.4ghz or maybe 4.5ghz. I have tried lowering the ram speed to 533 and the HTT to 4x.I was wondering if upping the Chipset volts and lowering the NB and HTT speed would give me alittle better chance of getting higher clocks? The board maxes the CPU volts at 1.55v but overvolts it to 1.6v. Also would putting it on water cooling help any? max temp i have seen is 31c
also i have some heatsinks i got from a blown car amp cooling the mosfet's and a 80mm fan blowing on them and a 80mm fan blowing on the chipset


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone know if the Gigabyte 890G board have timings limits like my 790fxt?

I can get a really good deal on one is the only reason I'm considering it but if it has bugs like the 790 (like can't do cas 6 on the 4x ram multiplier) then forget it.


----------



## justincole (Jul 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> I would suggest buying a new kit of RAM. Mixing ram will cause issues as well. These are some good kits for your system: G.Skill Flare
> 
> With your current ram, yes just use two sticks and put them in the red slots on the motherboard. You then need to find out what frequency, timings and voltage your RAM is supposed to run at. Look for a sticker on them.



so I went out and got some G.SKILL ECO Series DDR3 1600MHz and still have no luck i got it booted up once, and then it froze, so rebooted and its back to  just rebooting every 4 or so seconds, help me someone im beginning to wonder if the motherboard is a dud


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2010)

justincole said:


> so I went out and got some G.SKILL ECO Series DDR3 1600MHz and still have no luck i got it booted up once, and then it froze, so rebooted and its back to  just rebooting every 4 or so seconds, help me someone im beginning to wonder if the motherboard is a dud



Did you go into the bios and set the frequency, timings and voltage where they are supposed to be?


----------



## justincole (Jul 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Did you go into the bios and set the frequency, timings and voltage where they are supposed to be?



i can't get into do that, it won't get me to the bios or anything, just push the start button and give it 4 seconds and it just re boots, nothin through the monitor or anything arrr


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2010)

justincole said:


> i can't get into do that, it won't get me to the bios or anything, just push the start button and give it 4 seconds and it just re boots, nothin through the monitor or anything arrr



Reset the CMOS by either moving the jumper on the motherboard or removing the battery for about 10 seconds. (With the power off!)


----------



## justincole (Jul 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Reset the CMOS by either moving the jumper on the motherboard or removing the battery for about 10 seconds. (With the power off!)



sorry if it sounds silly but how do 'move the jumpers'? more specifially, where are the im google ing as we speak but not havin much lunk


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2010)

What motherboard are you using? It would help if you go to the User CP and fill out your system specifications.. Don't forget to tick the box so it shows the specs on the forum.


----------



## justincole (Jul 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> What motherboard are you using? It would help if you go to the User CP and fill out your system specifications.. Don't forget to tick the box so it shows the specs on the forum.



ah yes that would be a great idea haha im using the Crosshair iv with 1090t


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2010)

justincole said:


> ah yes that would be a great idea haha im using the Crosshair iv with 1090t



Oh, okay it's easy then! There's a button on the back I/O plate to clear the CMOS. Push it!!!


----------



## justincole (Jul 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Oh, okay it's easy then! There's a button on the back I/O plate to clear the CMOS. Push it!!!



alrighty, so i powered it up, pushed the button, and got into the bois! wooo so i checked the timing, and it is all correct, but the voltage seems to be off, its supposed to be at 1.35 but is somethin different, shouldi change that? cause as soon as i exited the bios, it went to reboot and im back to it going into that cycle again


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2010)

justincole said:


> alrighty, so i powered it up, pushed the button, and got into the bois! wooo so i checked the timing, and it is all correct, but the voltage seems to be off, its supposed to be at 1.35 but is somethin different, shouldi change that? cause as soon as i exited the bios, it went to reboot and im back to it going into that cycle again



It probably defaults to 1.53v or something like that. You can try setting it properly. Thing is, it should still work fine at 1.53v


----------



## justincole (Jul 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> It probably defaults to 1.53v or something like that. You can try setting it properly. Thing is, it should still work fine at 1.53v



this is killin me! ahhh can you think of any other possible issues? i mean, it is just hit and miss at this point if i can even get into the bios at all, let alone dream of getting into windows, would it be a case of a bad motherboard? dare i attempt a 'direct excahnge' that the store offers? (so says their receipt ha)


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess what I'd do now is take everything out of the case and assemble it on top of the motherboard box to try to narrow down the problem. I think we should be pretty confident that the RAM isn't an issue. Keep it simple for now, just hook up one HDD, put the RAM in the red slots and make sure everything is seated correctly. 

Make sure the CPU cooler is making good contact -That's one thing that can cause a system not to boot, if the CPU becomes too hot.


----------



## justincole (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah, ill give that a try tomorrow evening, thanks for all your help erocker! ill let ya know what it comes to!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

justincole said:


> this is killin me! ahhh can you think of any other possible issues? i mean, it is just hit and miss at this point if i can even get into the bios at all, let alone dream of getting into windows, would it be a case of a bad motherboard? dare i attempt a 'direct excahnge' that the store offers? (so says their receipt ha)



hey bro, I use the same board.  That board has a little red button right on top of the SATA connectors that is supposed to let you boot with basically any RAM.  It basically just sets the RAM settings so that you can boot and change them or what not.  At this point, I'd just give it a shot.  Look in the manual, it'll explain better.

EDIT:  Got it from this review. http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/revi...air-iv-formula-living-review-2.html#post93070


_
MemOK!
Any memory is A-OK!
Memory compatibility is among the top concerns when it comes to computer upgrades. Worry no more, MemOK! is the fastest memory booting solution today. This remarkable memory rescue tool requires nothing but a push of a button to patch memory issues and get your system up and running in no time. The technology is able to determine failsafe settings that can dramatically improve system booting success. _


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 14, 2010)

When I build a machine and want to start it very first time I always reset the bios/clear CMOS


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone got any good instructions on fixing traces that are scratched on the back of a board?

I've got a paper weight right now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone has some advice or tips for me?
> I have a X2 250 on a old Gigabyte GA-m61p-S3 being cooled by a Xiggy S1283.I know my board isn't the best but this is just a rig to play around with and for crunching and home server.
> Problem is i can't get it to go higher then 4.2ghz no matter what i do. I just want it for a CPU-z SS at 4.4ghz or maybe 4.5ghz. I have tried lowering the ram speed to 533 and the HTT to 4x.I was wondering if upping the Chipset volts and lowering the NB and HTT speed would give me alittle better chance of getting higher clocks? The board maxes the CPU volts at 1.55v but overvolts it to 1.6v. Also would putting it on water cooling help any? max temp i have seen is 31c
> also i have some heatsinks i got from a blown car amp cooling the mosfet's and a 80mm fan blowing on them and a 80mm fan blowing on the chipset



What's your max HT Speed aka FSB?

@mastrdrver

Rear defogger window kit at auto parts stores works wonders!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone got any good instructions on fixing traces that are scratched on the back of a board?
> 
> I've got a paper weight right now.



if it is only the top layer you can get lucky and connect them with conducive silver ink or one of the rear window defroster repair things(the little copper looking stuff) just be careful and put it only on the 1 trace.(don't let it get on the ones beside it)

@JR alittle late bro already gave up and sold the CPU


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @JR alittle late bro already gave up and sold the CPU



Awwwe

What you gettin to replace the lil bugger?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Awwwe
> 
> What you gettin to replace the lil bugger?



right now nothing.The old gigabyte board doesn't seem to be too healthy so selling things off and going to replace it with a i7 920/i7 930 in November.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> right now nothing.The old gigabyte board doesn't seem to be too healthy so selling things off and going to replace it with a i7 920/i7 930 in November.



I have had some good luck with this ASRock board. there newer stuff is pretty good. Once these nice pay checks get rolling in, i may upgrade my HTPC's motherboard to a ASRock 890GM PRO3 AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard 

I will have to sale my DDR2 RAM and get some DDR3 for this change but it will be alot better.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have had some good luck with this ASRock board. there newer stuff is pretty good. Once these nice pay checks get rolling in, i may upgrade my HTPC's motherboard to a ASRock 890GM PRO3 AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
> 
> I will have to sale my DDR2 RAM and get some DDR3 for this change but it will be alot better.


thanks for the link. I plan to just finish up the i7's water cooling and then work on the 2nd rig for my bday. may grab a cheap board and a X6 1055


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, this is what I'm at right now with the 1090T and the CH IV.  Crunching 24/7 so being conservative on the temps.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2010)

Things to do: up multiplier, beat chicken patty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Things to do: up multiplier, beat chicken patty.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100722/Capture141.jpg



  Why me?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why me?



i like achievable goals  the only thing i'm behind on is the CPU clocks


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Things to do: up multiplier, beat chicken patty.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100722/Capture141.jpg


How about Things to do..... Beat Full? haha

Glad to see your pimpin a x6 amd chip Mussles 

NB looks real sweet, keep it at that for what ever you clock the chip out to, It seems to run the fastest at 2800ish

Your running Dom ram? why the timings so high? Id just jump at 7.7.6.15.25 stock volts and tighten as needed

Drop the ht Aussi man, that isnt doing you any good but stuffing up your higher clocks.

Love you rig name..... REAL MEN USE REAL CORES lol

Nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i like achievable goals  the only thing i'm behind on is the CPU clocks



Yeah I know I need to work on my memory big time, but it's stable, rig is blazing fast, might just not tweak the memory at all.  It's crunching along fine so screw it.


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2010)

I like running my HT in sync with the NB.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> I like running my HT in sync with the NB.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/httttt.jpg


Thats on a 965 cpu, Im glad it's working for ya.

You getting a x6 any time soon E?

Plus how the APC work for ya?


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2010)

Nah, no X6 for me, I'm fine.

The APC is nice! Saved my butt during a power outage already.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> Nah, no X6 for me, I'm fine.
> 
> The APC is nice! Saved my butt during a power outage already.


Lol, glad to hear.... It saved a bios flash a few different times over the past 2 yrs for me.

so why no x6?

you know your missing out!


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Lol, glad to hear.... It saved a bios flash a few different times over the past 2 yrs for me.
> 
> so why no x6?
> 
> you know your missing out!



Lol, no I'm not. I have other interests and my quad at 4ghz, I don't need anything more. I could run this CPU at stock and be fine with it. I can't justify just throwing money into hardware anymore, I'm staying put for a while.. well my HDD is crapping out on me so I have a Vertex II coming in tomorrow, but that's it!  Bills to pay and stuff.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> Lol, no I'm not. I have other interests and my quad at 4ghz, I don't need anything more. I could run this CPU at stock and be fine with it. I can't justify just throwing money into hardware anymore, I'm staying put for a while.. well my HDD is crapping out on me so I have a Vertex II coming in tomorrow, but that's it!  Bills to pay and stuff.


That's cool lol, but a x6 @ 4GHz is way better then a quad.

Pay your bills and get with the times lol, then call it quit's for the time being.... That's what I've done 

Im waiting on the dozer core to come out


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> That's cool lol, but a x6 @ 4GHz is way better then a quad.



only in apps taht use the extra cores... for a gamer, its not really worth it.

in my case, i encode a lot of videos... my x6 is faster than my housemates i7  (real men use real cores!)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 22, 2010)

anyone still remeber there roots? decided to dust off the old lanparty venus today..still runs like it did when i purchased it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> I like running my HT in sync with the NB.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/httttt.jpg



I thought the HT Link had to be equal or less than your Bus speed? 



AthlonX2 said:


> anyone still remeber there roots? decided to dust off the old lanparty venus today..still runs like it did when i purchased it
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100722/a64.png



Oh the good ol' days


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2010)

i have no idea how NB and HT are meant to go, i just kept turning them up and watched my bandwidth go up in the everest memory/cache test *shrug*

default:





tweaked: (and some timings are LOOSER for this)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 22, 2010)

mussels how come you lost so much bandwidth on your L1 copy?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

your HT is supposed to be 2x the NB IiRC


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> mussels how come you lost so much bandwidth on your L1 copy?



entirely possible i clicked something or received an MSN message when that test was run.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2010)

I know, I know. I need a new mobo and RAM. Anyway WTF is up with my CPU voltage? Its set at 1.47 yet here is shows 1.487


----------



## Hunt3r (Jul 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know, I know. I need a new mobo and RAM. Anyway WTF is up with my CPU voltage? Its set at 1.47 yet here is shows 1.487
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100722/Untitled.jpg



good result brother..


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 22, 2010)

Just thought I should post one of mine.






I hope this board doesn't go up in smoke like the last one


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know, I know. I need a new mobo and RAM. Anyway WTF is up with my CPU voltage? Its set at 1.47 yet here is shows 1.487
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100722/Untitled.jpg



do you have LLC on? that could be what the problem is or maybe your board is just overvolting slightly.<--have had that happen alot. My RIIG does it slightly and my Biostar and Asrock 790GX also did that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine does it too, completely normal with LLC on


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 22, 2010)

You guys have any suggestions for me regarding my current config?








Also I was thinking about getting the CoolIT SYSTEMS ALC
Is this a good choice or just a bad investment? Click Here


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 22, 2010)

Aircooling will do just as well, but not with as little noise. I think they are about $15 too exspensive too...

did you try 250mhzHT x16? 1666 ram?  You should be able to get 2750 NB there, or even 3000..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 22, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Aircooling will do just as well, but not with as little noise. I think they are about $15 too exspensive too...
> 
> did you try 250mhzHT x16? 1666 ram?  You should be able to get 2750 NB there, or even 3000..



Would it be worth slowing down the RMA and going for higher NB? What benefits would a faster NB bring me?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 22, 2010)

well, you _could_ just up the NB multi...higher NB will cover the lack of mem frequency. overall bandwidth increase, latency decrease...affects cpu L3 speed too, BTW.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mine does it too, completely normal with LLC on


Load line keeps the voltage from moving around, llc of will fluctuate the voltage alot.. LLC on keeps it nice and stable, plus like CP said it's normal.

don't worrie about if its a click off from what the bios is set at... set it in the bios and all is good.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 22, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> well, you _could_ just up the NB multi...higher NB will cover the lack of mem frequency. overall bandwidth increase, latency decrease...affects cpu L3 speed too, BTW.



Does NB have to be the same as HT or just higher than HT? Any advantage to a higher HT Link or equal HT with NB?

Also what should I set my NB VID Voltage too?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Does NB have to be the same as HT or just higher than HT? Any advantage to a higher HT Link or equal HT with NB?



early bioses had a big that would have the NB multi fall back to 10 if the NB was pushed too far. You'd basically have to reset the bios, or change the value to something different, and then back again, to get the NB multi working again, so when Thuban first came out, the advice was to keep HTT and NB in sync to prevent this from happening when scaling HTT. there are also a few timings "optimized" for 1:1.

But that's benching/HTT testing....

NB has always been able to go higher than HTT multi, and now, HTT can go higher than NB as well.

HTT scaling doesn't make for much of a difference, however, I do notice small gains that are good for benching, but 24/7, it's too small to be really noticable. NB, however, can have a signifigant impact...

I've settled on 3.4ghz with my 955, and 2400NB. The NB speed makes all the difference for me..system is snappier, etc.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 22, 2010)

good one Cad, better than I could spit out lol ... Aphex dont go above 1.40v on that chip for the nb


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 22, 2010)

heh he's just running 1.1v now... i don't think he'd need more than 1.25vNB for 2800+.

BTW, the HTT sync issue was for those testing under cold, as cold boots can be hard to recover from, under sub-zero conditions. I've never actually run into the problem myself, but cdawall and a couple others on here did.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok hows this guys









Also I have two NB volt options one for the CPU which I set my CPU NB VDD to 1.3 and CPU NB VOlt to 1.412

and actually a third NB Voltage set to 1.3 I didn't know which one to raise so I raised them all lol .

Is this good?

EDIT: Also I couldn't get it to boot at 29xx Mhz NB


----------



## solid_gear (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, there. try to oc my Phenom II X4  :


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok hows this guys
> 
> 
> Is this good?



Like I said, I'm running 3400mhz only(and only x4), and I have 2x5870 and Eyefinity. I think it's more than you need, to be completely honest. I am very slowly beginning to lose all interest in overclocking...benefits just aren't really there for me. I think your cpu votls are too high... I recommend not going over 1.45v on cpu volts, and 1.3625 for cpuNB. I'm gone from extremely pushing it, to staying within very safe margins.




> EDIT: Also I couldn't get it to boot at 29xx Mhz NB



2750 is good. Personally, I'd rather run CAS6 @ 1333mhz and 2750 mhz than 800mhz CAS8. I dunno that your ram will do CAS6 @ 1333 though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you have LLC on? that could be what the problem is or maybe your board is just overvolting slightly.<--have had that happen alot. My RIIG does it slightly and my Biostar and Asrock 790GX also did that.





Chicken Patty said:


> Mine does it too, completely normal with LLC on



LLC? Im confused. Are you guys talking about the vCore?


Anyway my dumb ass left turbo on that last time I flashed the bios. Thats why it kept dropping to 3.6.

Now I'm debating on keeping it with 8 gigs at 800MHz or going to 4 gigs at 1066


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> LLC? Im confused. Are you guys talking about the vCore?
> 
> 
> Anyway my dumb ass left turbo on that last time I flashed the bios. Thats why it kept dropping to 3.6.
> ...



LLC= load line calibration. In other words it is supposed to eliminate Vdrop. It adjust the vcore as needed to stop it from going below the vcore set in the bios.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> LLC= load line calibration. In other words it is supposed to eliminate Vdrop. It adjust the vcore as needed to stop it from going below the vcore set in the bios.



You have an Asus board. Do you install any of their software?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You have an Asus board. Do you install any of their software?



i installed Turbo V  and PC probe. 
Turbo V was nice for some quick bench runs and PC probe is the only software that reads the NB temp right for my board. everything else i didn't touch aside from the audio drivers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i installed Turbo V  and PC probe.
> Turbo V was nice for some quick bench runs and PC probe is the only software that reads the NB temp right for my board. everything else i didn't touch aside from the audio drivers.



Turbo V is great because you can save your settings straight to the BIOS at least on my board.  PC Probe is just great for monitoring anything board/CPU related


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i installed Turbo V  and PC probe.
> Turbo V was nice for some quick bench runs and PC probe is the only software that reads the NB temp right for my board. everything else i didn't touch aside from the audio drivers.



TURBO V bloooooooooooow'z bro!!!

I never ran such screwed software to clock the cpu!

Get the newest ver of AOD Overdrive! you can save profiles there also even during boot up


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> LLC= load line calibration. In other words it is supposed to eliminate Vdrop. It adjust the vcore as needed to stop it from going below the vcore set in the bios.


thats what I said


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> LLC? Im confused. Are you guys talking about the vCore?
> 
> 
> Anyway my dumb ass left turbo on that last time I flashed the bios. Thats why it kept dropping to 3.6.
> ...


Time for a mobo upgrade MM! 1066mhz dont cut it!

1333MHz at the least


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 23, 2010)

1333mhz at cl 7 or better at the least


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 1333mhz at cl 7 or better at the least


CAS 6 at the least! 

Really cas 7? You think so?

Cas 7 min @ 1600MHz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> TURBO V bloooooooooooow'z bro!!!
> 
> I never ran such screwed software to clock the cpu!
> 
> Get the newest ver of AOD Overdrive! you can save profiles there also even during boot up



look at my specs. I am running a i7 so no AOD for me


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> look at my specs. I am running a i7 so no AOD for me


Ah that's your Handy cap!

My bad lol

I thought we were in the AMD forum's?

Not I7'zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Ah that's your Handy cap!
> 
> My bad lol
> 
> ...



i post here because i used to own AMD's but got the i7 for the crunching power


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i post here because i used to own AMD's but got the i7 for the crunching power


We respect that, but really.... dont you think your posting in the wrong thread?

no pun intended  but lets try and keep things on track hey!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> We respect that, but really.... dont you think your posting in the wrong thread?
> 
> no pun intended  but lets try and keep things on track hey!



i don't post talking about my i7 and the mail man asked me a question about the Asus software because i have a Asus board. He knew that i have a Intel.Besides that i still know the workings of the AMD system's fairly well so i maybe of some assistance to someone.That is why i browse and post on this part of the forum. so no i don't think i am posting in the wrong thread. Don't be an asshat about it. 
not trying to be disrespectful


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i don't post talking about my i7 and the mail man asked me a question about the Asus software because i have a Asus board. He knew that i have a Intel.Besides that i still know the workings of the AMD system's fairly well so i maybe of some assistance to someone.That is why i browse and post on this part of the forum. so no i don't think i am posting in the wrong thread. Don't be an *asshat* about it.
> not trying to be disrespectful



i approve that word ^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> TURBO V bloooooooooooow'z bro!!!
> 
> I never ran such screwed software to clock the cpu!
> 
> Get the newest ver of AOD Overdrive! you can save profiles there also even during boot up



Works flawless for me bro


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i don't post talking about my i7 and the mail man asked me a question about the Asus software because i have a Asus board. He knew that i have a Intel.Besides that i still know the workings of the AMD system's fairly well so i maybe of some assistance to someone.That is why i browse and post on this part of the forum. so no i don't think i am posting in the wrong thread. Don't be an asshat about it.
> not trying to be disrespectful


Im just giving ya a had time p o s,  I didnt even look at your system spec because I figured you were still running amd hardware. I value your comments and was just busting your ballz....

But any who, this is a first even being called a asshat lol, I need to remember that


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Im just giving ya a had time p o s,  I didnt even look at your system spec because I figured you were still running amd hardware. I value your comments and was just busting your ballz....
> 
> But any who, this is a first even being called a asshat lol, I need to remember that



gimme your 5970, asshat 

can anyone make smart profiles in AMD overdrive work? they just dont do shit for me.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> gimme your 5970, asshat
> 
> can anyone make smart profiles in AMD overdrive work? they just dont do shit for me.


They never worked right for me. all that happened when i tried was make my rig hang.


fullinfusion said:


> Im just giving ya a had time p o s,  I didnt even look at your system spec because I figured you were still running amd hardware. I value your comments and was just busting your ballz....
> 
> But any who, this is a first even being called a asshat lol, I need to remember that



there is a first time for everything and asshat is my word of the week 
i just sold my last part of AMD hardware 3 days ago


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> gimme your 5970, asshat
> 
> can anyone make smart profiles in AMD overdrive work? they just dont do shit for me.


NO haha
I just checked AOD and I said screw it, I dont know what some of the settings should be.



p_o_s_pc said:


> They never worked right for me. all that happened when i tried was make my rig hang.
> 
> 
> there is a first time for everything and asshat is my word of the week
> i just sold my last part of AMD hardware 3 days ago



You like the change over?
I know Mr crabby above likes the true cores for encoding compaired to his buddies I7 rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

Full you're such an asshat!  Geez!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 23, 2010)

its funny asshat has been a derogatory term in which proper usage was busting your buddies balls when they were being uncooperative surprised few ppl around here use it lol i use it at least twice a day usually more if drinking and or food and games are involved.

example: you paid for the 12 pack but your buddy takes the last beer proper term would be "hey asshat put down the beer i call buyers rights"

example2: "hey asshat (during a dirt 2 session) learn to drive" (whenyou pass him and he crashes while trying to wipe you out)

example3: you buy a burger and fries your buddies steal some fries that is an "hey asshat  go pay the $1 and get your own fries"

This has been crazy's school of how to use the term asshat


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

^^WOW!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> NO haha
> I just checked AOD and I said screw it, I dont know what some of the settings should be.
> 
> 
> ...



I like it.the crunching power is great and overclocks good but I would like to have real cores but that will come later.when I get the money I will get a x6.


----------



## damric (Jul 23, 2010)

High power setting





Low power setting


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Mussels how you liking that Gigabyte board?
Also can you do cas 6 at 1600 with those Doms?

Apparently I melted down some ICs around my nb on my Gigabyte 790fxt and now have good reason to get a 890fx board.

Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Hey Mussels how you liking that Gigabyte board?
> Also can you do cas 6 at 1600 with those Doms?
> 
> Apparently I melted down some ICs around my nb on my Gigabyte 790fxt and now have good reason to get a 890fx board.
> ...



the rams only C7, so i never tried at C6.

board is great in every aspect, except for the light capacitor whine at idle.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 24, 2010)

Aw for F#$K sake! I can't get anything to run stable now. I pulled out two sticks of ram to run at 1066 and now with the entire bios set to default (100% stock except the 1066) shes not stable in OCCT.

The only thing new I added to my rig is a G15 keyboard which added like 15 processes. 

WTF is going on here? She was fine with 8gigs at 800 and a 3.9Ghz CPU.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2010)

if there was any software for that keyboard, remove it. Just a suggestion


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Aw for F#$K sake! I can't get anything to run stable now. I pulled out two sticks of ram to run at 1066 and now with the entire bios set to default (100% stock except the 1066) shes not stable in OCCT.
> 
> The only thing new I added to my rig is a G15 keyboard which added like 15 processes.
> 
> WTF is going on here? She was fine with 8gigs at 800 and a 3.9Ghz CPU.



your system doesnt like 1066, obviously. GB2800


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the rams only C7, so i never tried at C6.
> 
> board is great in every aspect, except for the light capacitor whine at idle.



Are you doing cas 7 with the 4x divider?

Just don't want to run in to another Gigabyte board like my 790fxt that had some quirks here and there (like not being able to do cas 7 with the 4x divider).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Are you doing cas 7 with the 4x divider?
> 
> Just don't want to run in to another Gigabyte board like my 790fxt that had some quirks here and there (like not being able to do cas 7 with the 4x divider).



what 4x divider is this?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2010)

I can't believe there are english speaking people that never heard the term asshat. I've been using it since high school. I graduated in '95, to put that into perspective for you.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 25, 2010)

lol i graduated in 06 but yea asshats been a common term up here for a long time


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol i graduated in 06 but yea asshats been a common term up here for a long time



I'm still in school till 2012(or is it 2011?)   but i heard of asshat awhile ago


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I can't believe there are english speaking people that never heard the term asshat. I've been using it since high school. I graduated in '95, to put that into perspective for you.



These bastards make you feel old don't they. I said "That shits FRESH!" the other day and the kid next to me was like WTF! Anyway sorry for the off topic.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> what 4x divider is this?



The one that lets you run the ram at 1600mhz with a 200 bclk. Maybe 8x? 



Wile E said:


> I can't believe there are english speaking people that never heard the term asshat. I've been using it since high school. I graduated in '95, to put that into perspective for you.





TheMailMan78 said:


> These bastards make you feel old don't they. I said "That shits FRESH!" the other day and the kid next to me was like WTF! Anyway sorry for the off topic.



 I ran across a couple of guys at work that did that to me. I'm like come on, its only been 10 years since I graduated.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> These bastards make you feel old don't they. I said "That shits FRESH!" the other day and the kid next to me was like WTF! Anyway sorry for the off topic.



How about the term Ring it up on a cash register


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> The one that lets you run the ram at 1600mhz with a 200 bclk. Maybe 8x?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that would be a multiplier, not a divider. and yeah, 8x... CL7 1600Mhz no problemo.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> How about the term Ring it up on a cash register



I still say that. Also is it me or does ALL music suck now?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 26, 2010)

meh, music sucked when MTV and Carson Daily took it to the toilet in the 90s imo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2010)

Guys, what kinda voltage do you 1090T owners need for 3.8 GHz?  This is where I'm at right now just want to know if I still got more to go on lowering the vcore or what.

This is full load, idle is 1.328v, been crunching 100% for over a day.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 27, 2010)

tried 4 GHz gaming yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> tried 4 GHz gaming yet?



Naw, temps are not looking the greatest at that clock so I'm not going for higher.  Gaming at 3.8GHz is great though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 27, 2010)

how hot?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2010)

i'm sticking at 3.6 with OC'd NB and HT, runs nice and cool and its 100% stable at 1.3v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> how hot?



Hovers around 48-49ºc at night, during the day I know it gets closer to 55ºc while crunching.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 27, 2010)

What kind of 24/7 cpu-nb clocks are the X6s getting and at what volts?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2010)

Still tweaking but...

Im at 2.6GHz nb @ 1.25v.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Still tweaking but...
> 
> Im at 2.6GHz nb @ 1.25v.



same here. 2.8 looked stable, but wasnt - in the end it crashed out on me in a few games. (usually crash to desktop so it took a while to diagnose)


----------



## cdawall (Jul 28, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> What kind of 24/7 cpu-nb clocks are the X6s getting and at what volts?



2975@1.4v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2010)

If it wasn't for the NB temp issues that the CHIV have, I would try for higher


----------



## claylomax (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi there, I have now AT LAST overclocked my cpu, it's running at 3.9ghz; these are the voltages: 1.55 in the bios, cpu-z shows 1.52 and during load it's 1.46, I know there is always some vdroop, but is this normal? It passed 8 hours of blend. Temps are 37c idle and 55c load (prime) 52c (gaming) Thanks in advanced.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

that is kind of a high drop. has anyone else noticed that alot of Asus boards have vdroop like mad?
Really all of the board i have used the Asus ones have always had the worst followed by MSI and then biostar and Gigabyte was the best.
all of the Asus boars i have used minus the rampage II gene has had a high vdroop.

as for is it normal...Well yes and no.
Do you have LLC on?(load line calibration) if not i recommend you turn it on and you maybe able to lower the voltage even.


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is kind of a high drop. has anyone else noticed that alot of Asus boards have vdroop like mad?
> Really all of the board i have used the Asus ones have always had the worst followed by MSI and then biostar and Gigabyte was the best.
> all of the Asus boars i have used minus the rampage II gene has had a high vdroop.
> 
> ...



I find that most mid/lower end boards I get vdroop. I find no difference between brands. With my current board I use LLC and it tends to overvolt everything just a little. It actually works out nice for the CPU as I can set my voltage a little lower, and under load it will bump it up a bit.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 13, 2010)

I know about LLC but my board doesn't have that option.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 17, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is kind of a high drop. has anyone else noticed that alot of Asus boards have vdroop like mad?
> Really all of the board i have used the Asus ones have always had the worst followed by MSI and then biostar and Gigabyte was the best.
> all of the Asus boars i have used minus the rampage II gene has had a high vdroop.
> .


My Rampage Formula is 1.352 in idle, and 1.36 under load, LLC is activated of course
with LLC deactivated, the Vdroop is kinda high, that was, what i recognized also.



erocker said:


> I find that most mid/lower end boards I get vdroop. I find no difference between brands. With my current board I use LLC and it tends to overvolt everything just a little. It actually works out nice for the CPU as I can set my voltage a little lower, and under load it will bump it up a bit.


With my somewhat higher Midlevel Foxconn, i get no Vdroop at all, (stays at 1.44 all the time, no matter if idle or load)
i dont know if LLC is activated, but there is no option for it, so i really dont know.
What you state, thats happening with LLC activated, i completly agree to!
(see above post)


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone know anything about the supposed 95w 1055t that Tiger Direct has?

Apparently, the OEM version of the cpu has the tray number for the 95w version and not the 125w version.


----------



## justincole (Aug 30, 2010)

I can't seem to get my 1090t over 3.8.  im custom liquid using turbo v to clock at i think up 19%, can someone give me numbers to put into the bios to break 4? driving me nuts haha


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 30, 2010)

justincole said:


> I can't seem to get my 1090t over 3.8.  im custom liquid using turbo v to clock at i think up 19%, can someone give me numbers to put into the bios to break 4? driving me nuts haha



Join the club. No pun intended see my specs. Whats your temps?


----------



## justincole (Aug 31, 2010)

i actually can't seem them anymore can't seem to find a program working with my windows 7 professional, suggestions?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 31, 2010)

justincole said:


> i actually can't seem them anymore can't seem to find a program working with my windows 7 professional, suggestions?



Wait wut?


----------



## justincole (Aug 31, 2010)

other than going into the bios, i was usin somethin to check cup temps but can't find somethin workin in windows 7 to check temps, sorry, really tired so if this doesn't make much sense ill try again tomorrow lol


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 31, 2010)

CoreTemp, HWMonitor, CPU-Z and PC-Wizard all work well with Windows 7.


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 3, 2010)

New to the area.  just saying whats up


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 3, 2010)

gymwhaley said:


> New to the area.  just saying whats up



Welcome aboard.


----------



## justincole (Sep 3, 2010)

reading from speccy, im at 70F idol...donno about prime test, haven't gotten there yet, but hows this lookin? im at 3725 (X16) using my 1090t and custom liquid cooling, think ill get any higher? i would like to break 4 if possible!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 3, 2010)

justincole said:


> reading from speccy, im at 70F idol...donno about prime test, haven't gotten there yet, but hows this lookin? im at 3725 (X16) using my 1090t and custom liquid cooling, think ill get any higher? i would like to break 4 if possible!


do me or us a favor and check the temps in Celsius... I hardly ever see ppl posting temperature in Fahrenheit


----------



## justincole (Sep 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> do me or us a favor and check the temps in Celsius... I hardly ever see ppl posting temperature in Fahrenheit



haha noted  21.1C


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 4, 2010)

justincole said:


> haha noted  21.1C



how high is your room temperature?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 4, 2010)

justincole said:


> haha noted  21.1C


you better install HW monitor and look at, well look at my crude Painted pix lol


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 4, 2010)

with my 955be at 3.8ghz i only need 1.35v at 3.6ghz 1.1750v, i dont why u guys need more volts then me at the same clocks maybe i scored a lucky chip who knows hehe


----------



## justincole (Sep 4, 2010)

here we go fullinfusion, i can't seem to get the same details in cpuid hwmonitor, doesn't give me motherboard temps or cpu temps, but i got the cpu from speccy, should i just up my voltage in the bois? i tried using the turbov and am only gettin up to 18%...i should be gettin more than that...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 4, 2010)

first post in thread,
and...
i use amd overdrive only for screenies. its for noobies(not boobies).


----------



## justincole (Sep 4, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> first post in thread,
> and...
> i use amd overdrive only for screenies. its for noobies(not boobies).
> 
> ...



suggested to me?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

suggestion for what??

i just put these up as my achievements.


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 5, 2010)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

^ blank post?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2010)

he attempted to link to a facebook page, and failed miserably.


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 5, 2010)

Never Posted before anywhere really.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh. that CPU-z thing. click on my signature, i have one too.


and dude, yours is a black edition, you can push it even farther, mine aint black and i still pushed it a 600Mhz more. you can do ATLEAST 4.2Ghz.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 5, 2010)

Maybe not 4200... but Def higher


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 5, 2010)

cooling has been an issue  i think i need to reapply v8., and compound  amb temp has been around 28c


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 5, 2010)

dont have any other compund right now.  how good is the stuff that comes with the v8?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

i did mine at stock cooler. i still have stock


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 5, 2010)

stock settings with stock heatsink  were hitting 66c prime  3.8 with v8 and 1.40v puts me around 61c prime.  i really think i have to much thermal compound on the cpu though


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

then clean the TIM and apply a new one.


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 5, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> then clean the TIM and apply a new one.



dont have any right now  besidess the stuff that  came with the v8..  is it any good?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

i guess so. maybe you didnt set et up properly. is it tightly fixed??


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 5, 2010)

i beleive so  going to take it apart now will post temps  after


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 5, 2010)

prime for about 30 min high 59 stayed around 58   at 3.8


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

hmm.... whats your ambient temp? something isnt right over here.


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 5, 2010)

27c 26 right now


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

WHAT?! my ambient is >30 and cpu is still 36C !!


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 5, 2010)

what cooler are u using


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 5, 2010)

my ambient temp right now is 24 and my cpu idles at 29.. loads at 44-48 in linx...  full water on this one


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 5, 2010)

i want to check out the h70


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

gymwhaley said:


> what cooler are u using



STOCK.

yes, you got a shock... 




post some pics here. then we will know if you have installed the v8 properly.


----------



## paulharrison123 (Sep 5, 2010)

This is my Daily clocks - was rather happy with the XMS3 1333mhz running at 1600mhz perfectly fine with no voltage upping 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1376918

CPU is under a Xiggy Dark Knight havent really pushed any higher than 4.1, but might just give it a go, cooler is rather nice for an air one, using mx-3 compound


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

your cpu OC is awesome, but your HT and NB sucks. OC it too=!!


----------



## paulharrison123 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmmm, my NB is at 2600mhz, and I didnt see any gain at all from upping my HT other than extra heat


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

well it didnt show up in the CPU-z. and you didnt see any gain??


----------



## paulharrison123 (Sep 5, 2010)

The NB freq is listed on the Memory tab of CPU-z not the front page and no, I noticed no improvement whatsoever when upping the HT link speed, your meant to keep it as close to 2000 as possible. increasing HT link speed is a myth in my opinion as it very rarely gets anywhere near being bottlenecked.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

well the NB and the HT do run at the same speed(if not the HT lower than the NB).


----------



## paulharrison123 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep, they do, however it makes no difference to performance, but upping the CPU/NB freq makes a massive difference as it speeds the memory up no end, again, only thing i noticed by increasing what you said was extra heat (and to be fair its pretty well documented on the net that it does nothing to performance)


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

true. i never found any performance gain form my HT OC.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 5, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> my ambient temp right now is 24 and my cpu idles at 29.. loads at 44-48 in linx...  full water on this one



the only realistic temps that were mentioned


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 6, 2010)

Overclocking the HT Link only show gains on 8 series AMD boards.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 6, 2010)

some phenoms came in two revisions. 125w and 140w. the 125's run cooler than the 140's.

also its a good idea to give the cpu a little extra voltage for better stable operation.

a good rule of thumb when oc'ing is have an aftermarket hsf before oc'ing. cooler master

has a good one for $30 bones.http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=1623&product_id=2922

this one for example will keep your oc'ed cpu at around 30c's idle and around mid 40c's full 

load.hope this helps.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 7, 2010)

^ true, mines a 95W maybe thats why it is so much cooler.
http://shop.amd.com/US/_layouts/shop/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=HDX945WFGMBOX&region=us-en


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 7, 2010)

i have the 125watt


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 7, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> some phenoms came in two revisions. 125w and 140w. the 125's run cooler than the 140's.
> 
> also its a good idea to give the cpu a little extra voltage for better stable operation.
> 
> ...



indeed its a excellent cooler, its hard to overheat my cpu it never goes past 55c full load at 4ghz 1.4750v


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 7, 2010)

my temps still dont seem right  they are a few degrees lower but i dont think it can acount for the few extra volts for 4.0  sitting at 1.40 on the cpu now.  primed for about ten minutes hit 59.
occt around 58 or 56 cant remember


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 7, 2010)

gymwhaley said:


> my temps still dont seem right  they are a few degrees lower but i dont think it can acount for the few extra volts for 4.0  sitting at 1.40 on the cpu now.  primed for about ten minutes hit 59.
> occt around 58 or 56 cant remember



how much volts for 4ghz


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 7, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> indeed its a excellent cooler, its hard to overheat my cpu it never goes past 55c full load at 4ghz 1.4750v



i am thinking of getting a TX3 myself. seems to be the only one fitting my case.


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 7, 2010)

not sure not over clocking in bios using phenommsrtweaker. bios just does not like me  its in hex and when i set the values it wont post  only thing i was able to get workiing right was the memory and timings at 1066  6 6 6 18 24. right now bios cpu volts at auto  program 1.375 autos up to 1.45


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all !
Ive been running stable for more than 2 weeks at my current oc. The previous 2-3 weeks the cpu was oc'd to 3.4ghz, 1.3v. If I leave the CPU volts bios setting at AUTO, it sets it at 1.4v w/ the CPU multiplier @17.5x. That made my idle temps jump to the mid to high 40's   Most everything else is set to stock but using manual settings. Cool and quiet is disabled aswell.
I used Powerproducer yesterday to convert and burn a 1.2gig AVI. Approx 16mins to convert and 5-7 to burn lol. Cpu load was 90-100% for most of that and temps were, Cpu 40C, Vcore 36-40C. None of my fans are turned up but Ive since added a stock AMD cpu fan. I hooked its top left corner to the bottom right corner on my AMD HSF, see pic. Ive since fully suspended it so its not leaning on me GPU ahah.

Q. If temps are low/acceptable, can an OC still become unstable?
I know some chips are golden for OC and others can crash even with a mildish OC like mine. Just wondering how much the temps affect things.
Im about to try 3.7hz, for the first time. Ill notch up the volts a step or two, but something tells me P II's are not as power hungry as you may think.


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 7, 2010)

4.0 at 1.475 volts autos up to 1.56  66c occt 3min i have cpu shutting down at that temp, but was stable for those three min


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 7, 2010)

So far soo good lol. Ive benched using 1.3125, 1.3250 and 1.3375 volts with no performance difference and a minor temp gain. So Im staying with 1.3125v and may drop it once more to1.3v later on.
I plan on running Prime95 and/or SisSandra soon after I redo Wundows  b/c I find clearing the CMOS then a fresh install usually make new/added parts/ oc's run better. heehe 
But for now.. Need For Speed Shift is on the agenda .. 
I am still fairly new to overclocking, so any tips and advice would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers !


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 7, 2010)

gymwhaley said:


> 4.0 at 1.475 volts autos up to 1.56  66c occt 3min i have cpu shutting down at that temp, but was stable for those three min



Have you tried dropping the volts ? Id try 1.4 but Ill bet you'll be fine at 1.37ish.
http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUSideBySide.aspx?id=618&id=560

Looks like you're a half volt over the limit too. 
If Im doin fine at my config, 3.8 to 4.0ghz should not need that much volts.
Good luck


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 8, 2010)

bsod amything under 1.475 at 4.0


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 8, 2010)

My 955 default VID is 1.4v and needs 1.5v to reach 4Ghz. Its a C3 too which helps.

I think the best part of mine is I need 1.45v on the cpu-nb to reach 2870mhz. Can't quite reach 3Ghz. Though this is all on air so that has to be worth something.


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 8, 2010)

gymwhaley said:


> bsod amything under 1.475 at 4.0



What happens when you  drop the volts @3.8ghz? And keep in mind that some chips are uber Oc'ers and some cant be upp'd by more than 200mhz.. heh
Are your other mobo voltages set to auto? I have my NB and HT link and dram volts manually set to defaults.. 1.2 and 1.1v, 1.5v.. .   Microcode update and virtualization are on, cool n quiet and spread spectrum are off, btw.


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 8, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> My 955 default VID is 1.4v and needs 1.5v to reach 4Ghz. Its a C3 too which helps.
> 
> I think the best part of mine is I need 1.45v on the cpu-nb to reach 2870mhz. Can't quite reach 3Ghz. Though this is all on air so that has to be worth something.



my friend's P II x4 2.8ghz, runs stock at 1.35v and his temps are waay high also. Even at stock cpu speed. I think it depends on the motherboard/chipset as to what default volts you are given... eg my ram is 1.5v but when set to AUTO, the bios sets it to 1.6 or 1.65, cant remember excactly lol.


----------



## gymwhaley (Sep 8, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> What happens when you  drop the volts @3.8ghz? And keep in mind that some chips are uber Oc'ers and some cant be upp'd by more than 200mhz.. heh
> Are your other mobo voltages set to auto? I have my NB and HT link and dram volts manually set to defaults.. 1.2 and 1.1v, 1.5v.. .   Microcode update and virtualization are on, cool n quiet and spread spectrum are off, btw.



volt using phenommrstweaker for cpu is set at 1.375 for 3.8 anything lower bsod.. nb in bios is auto but software has it at 1.2  and it goes up it is now sitting at 1.25 prob goes up to 1.3 i  have not checked. i did have it sitting  at 1.25 before today when i move it down 1.2  but at 1.25 it started at 1.28 went as high as 1.36 any thing beside memory on this xfx 8200 board it just wont post maybe my hex volts are wrong..  but it just wont take me uping volts or nb from 2000 2400 or ocing cpu. nb vid nb fid in bios are hex  dont know what to put them   thought i had the right numbers from what i was reading awhile ago, but it does not post. then i found thee software and was able to oc.  up nb  from 2000 to 2400 using cpu-tweaker


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 9, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> my friend's P II x4 2.8ghz, runs stock at 1.35v and his temps are waay high also. Even at stock cpu speed. I think it depends on the motherboard/chipset as to what default volts you are given... eg my ram is 1.5v but when set to AUTO, the bios sets it to 1.6 or 1.65, cant remember excactly lol.



Cpu and cpu-nb vids are fixed for each chip independent of the board at stock speeds.

All AM3 quads are 1.1v and I think all others are 1.175v for the cpu-nb vid. Cpu vid varies per chip. I had a 555 that would unlock fully and it's vid was 1.375, my 550BE C2 that also fully unlocks vid is 1.35, 955BE 1.4, Athlon X3 435 C2 that is a deneb die and fully unlocks with L3 cache is 1.325 and runs very, very cool even when adding volts both locked and unlocked, and my 805 C2 is 1.325 (I think been a while).

The cpu vid is all over the place and doesn't matter what board it is in as I've had all those in many and at stock speeds those are the default cpu vids and don't change. The Athlon is the coolest. It will run at room temps on default volts on any type of cooler I have. Never really gets much warmer that room temperature which is surprising for a C2. My 955 runs very, very warm. Even under my Noctua D14 it will run mid 40s at stock volts when running stress apps. Run 1.4v on both cpu and cpu-nb and it runs 50C max. I did initially try it with my Vendetta 2 and it would hit 55C+ at stock volts. Even with a 2000 rpm 120mm fan on it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 9, 2010)

just did new overclock!

previously, i had a 3.6GHz on the cpu, 2.4GHz on NB and HT
this time.
i did 3.5 on cpu and 2.5 on nb and ht (HT has been kept at 2000 because i didnt see any performance advantage)


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 9, 2010)

Well.. I ran @3.7ghz 1.3125v, for a few more hours the other day before redo'ing the OS. The windows install went fast but crashed during windows update. I had disdabled SMART in the bios,just before that. I then enabled it and re did windows, only to see it crash during the windows update once more. So Im back to 3.5ghz land haha   There was no BSOD or error messeges, the machine simply shut off. The NB/CPU/SB volt were manually set and I have since set all back to auto, except CPU and DRAM volts.
I know Im skimpin on the volts, but why then did it run fine for over 4 hours ? And complete several runs using Passmark and windows exp rating.


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 9, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> some phenoms came in two revisions. 125w and 140w. the 125's run cooler than the 140's.
> 
> also its a good idea to give the cpu a little extra voltage for better stable operation.
> 
> ...



I rma'd a new HSF from AMD, 2 months ago and glad I didn't waste money on another. As far as I know, they are the new AMD standard.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Well.. I ran @3.7ghz 1.3125v, for a few more hours the other day before redo'ing the OS. The windows install went fast but crashed during windows update. I had disdabled SMART in the bios,just before that. I then enabled it and re did windows, only to see it crash during the windows update once more. So Im back to 3.5ghz land haha   There was no BSOD or error messeges, the machine simply shut off. The NB/CPU/SB volt were manually set and I have since set all back to auto, except CPU and DRAM volts.
> I know Im skimpin on the volts, but why then did it run fine for over 4 hours ? And complete several runs using Passmark and windows exp rating.



i dont keep my OC all the time. my cpu is just a month old. and i OC for achievements, do benchmark and its back to 3.0GHz for me.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 10, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> i dont keep my OC all the time. my cpu is just a month old. and i OC for achievements, do benchmark and its back to 3.0GHz for me.



Under 1.5v vcore, and 1.4v cpu-nb, i hardly see you killing a Phenom 2,if you dont overheat it past 65c 
also, most phenoms can reach 3.8ghz with 1.3v-1.4v.
The ones that fail to achieve that, are mostly unlocked procs, and lemons.
1.2-1.4v on the CPU-NB should give nearly every Phenom2 owner about 2700-2800 NB, but it can be within 2600-3000 NB, under certain circumstances.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Under 1.5v vcore, and 1.4v cpu-nb, i hardly see you killing a Phenom 2,if you dont overheat it past 65c
> also, most phenoms can reach 3.8ghz with 1.3v-1.4v.
> The ones that fail to achieve that, are mostly unlocked procs, and *lemons*.
> 1.2-1.4v on the CPU-NB should give nearly every Phenom2 owner about 2700-2800 NB, but it can be within 2600-3000 NB, under certain circumstances.




lemons.
LOL


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeahh..

*LEMONS.* 


I have one.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 10, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> lemons.
> LOL


Here in Germany, we call them Monday Models... just a nice term for a thing, not as good as others of its kind


cadaveca said:


> Yeahh..
> 
> *LEMONS.*
> 
> ...



yeah... that seems to be a really bad OCer.... must have passed the binning only by a scratch,you poor one!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Velvet! how's things?

Any way how High can I go?

How's this? 

Ah Winter is on it's way lol 

Ya gotta love how high this 5970 clocks after Sapphire's latest Bios release.


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 10, 2010)

Even if mine wont get past 3.5ghz, Im plenty happy with it. The 400mhz boost has opened up some/most of the bottleneck and Ive never seen Win7 so perky ! tee hee


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 10, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Even if mine wont get past 3.5ghz, Im plenty happy with it. The 400mhz boost has opened up some/most of the bottleneck and Ive never seen Win7 so perky ! tee hee


Im past the bottle neck! I just cant crank the gpu any higher.... It's at its limit even using MSI Afterburner :shadedshu...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2010)

another OC!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Im past the bottle neck! I just cant crank the gpu any higher.... It's at its limit even using MSI Afterburner :shadedshu...



what a guy phenom 1090t dont count its the phenom quad club lol


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 10, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> another OC!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100910/cpu 3.6, nb, ht 2.4. score 8033.png



push higher man


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2010)

higher and higher,
were gonna make it..
down to the fire...
were gonna take it out..
 oh...




ahem...
i use stock AMD cooling for the cpu.
 so higher it wont go.

my RAM is a bottleneck too.
its only 667, maxes out at 800.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 10, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> what a guy phenom 1090t dont count its the phenom quad club lol


Haha It's clocking as easy as an Intel chip lol!

Ah where is the Bulldozer?

Im getting board with this cpu ATM!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 10, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> higher and higher,
> were gonna make it..
> down to the fire...
> were gonna take it out..
> ...



i could not tell from your specs, then grab a nice aftermarket cooler then let it rip


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Haha It's clocking as easy as an Intel chip lol!
> 
> Ah where is the Bulldozer?
> 
> Im getting board with this cpu ATM!



Asus M4A89GTD PRO atw with gtx460 1gb and ocz 4gb 1600mhz cl7 thats plenty good for me right now


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 10, 2010)

in see later on when i pick up a 6 core with the Asus M4A89GTD PRO i bet it well clock just as good


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2010)

i think 3.6 ghz on a stock is pretty awesome. i wanted to buy the hyper tx3, but i need a 500GB hdd first. if i dont get enough money to buy a 500gb, i'll get the hyper tx3!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey Velvet! how's things?
> 
> Any way how High can I go?
> 
> ...


Nice clocks, it seems you got a more golden 1090t than most here... but the use of a TEC surely helps clocking,eh? 



Corduroy_Jr said:


> what a guy phenom 1090t dont count its the phenom quad club lol



absolutely not true!  it was stated here, that even an athlon 2 is a phenom, just a cut down one... whereas an x6 is a more evolved form of deneb die,only called thuban 
They are all allowed here


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 10, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> another OC!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100910/cpu 3.6, nb, ht 2.4. score 8033.png



Are you on one 2gb stick or 2x 1gb?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2010)

one 2gb stick


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 10, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> one 2gb stick



If you have it installed using the dimm closest to your cpu, you should move it to the other set. Your mobo looks very similar to mine. My manual says the blue slots, DIMM 0 AND DIMM 1, are defaults but also says the black, DIMM 2 and DIMM 3, are better for OC. You will also see your temps drop a fair bit b/c your CPU and HSF have more room to breath. My idle/load temps dropped by 5-15C when I moved them over.


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Im past the bottle neck! I just cant crank the gpu any higher.... It's at its limit even using MSI Afterburner :shadedshu...



Try manually installing your ATI 3GIO pcie filter driver. Its in the SB drivers download. I find I usually have to do the same, after installing/updating the gpu drivers. 
First noticed this issue on my previous 785g board, so it may be true for your chipset.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 12, 2010)

woot! new OC achievements.
note to self: need better RAM.

all these were achieved with stock cooler. (though other fans were there too. )













tell me is something is wrong.


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 12, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> woot! new OC achievements.
> note to self: need better RAM.
> 
> all these were achieved with stock cooler. (though other fans were there too. )
> ...



Im interested to see you bench with Passmark, and/or Hyper-Pi. Id also like to know what temp you're getting while running Prime95 or similar. And is your cpu HSF all aluminum ? Or is it one of the new ones ?
Peace


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2010)

hyper pi?


edit:







nice little update to superpi.

FWIW, thats at 3.6Ghz. i dropped 200Mhz down to play around with lower voltages on NB.


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> hyper pi?
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...



Yep thats it.. its not overly stressful on your cpu, but its great for evaluating OC's.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 12, 2010)

hyper what?
its plain benchmarking thing of AMD overdrive. i use the BIOS for the real stuff though.
and my heatsink is all aluminium i guess. bought it last month.
temparatures are around 50 when 100%


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 12, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> hyper what?
> its plain benchmarking thing of AMD overdrive. i use the BIOS for the real stuff though.
> and my heatsink is all aluminium i guess. bought it last month.
> temparatures are around 50 when 100%



The new stock Amd HSF's are awesome and just as good as some/many of these pricey aftermarkets. If you call Amd tech support, and 'complain' about your HSF, they might send you one. Your temps must be in the low 50C range with that OC. :shadedshu


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 12, 2010)

my temps are 48-50C actually.

and new stock HSF?? can you enlighten me??
linkies and pix maybe??


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> my temps are 48-50C actually.
> 
> and new stock HSF?? can you enlighten me??
> linkies and pix maybe??



the new stock heatsink has copper heatpipes on it, it comes with the thuban CPU's.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the new stock heatsink has copper heatpipes on it, it comes with the thuban CPU's.



I'm interested to see a pic too. Because I have coolers from like all the way back to 939, no, 754 days, and there has hardly been any changes since then!

What's interesting to me is that it seems that the AMD cpu, and AMD high-end gpu coolers are actaully very close together in design...

I WANT VAPOUR CHAMBER CPU COOLERS!!! HOW COME WE DON'T HAVE EVEN ONE!!!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2010)

i took pics when i got my x6, god knows where they're hiding now. google knows all.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, same old cooler. Except now they don't even put AMD stickers on them. 939 was dual-pipe:






See how similar...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 12, 2010)

holly shit~!!!!
i gots to get me some!!!


hey mussels mate, does your x6 OC in that well?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> holly shit~!!!!
> i gots to get me some!!!
> 
> 
> hey mussels mate, does your x6 OC *in that well*?



whats that lassie? timmy's down the well?






my x6 can run up to 4GHz like all the others, i just like finding that sweet spot where i can run it silently.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 12, 2010)

bherry phunnie.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 12, 2010)

i had a stock cooler like that. I got it from CP. I used it on my x2 4200+@3.1ghz. It didn't give me a problem.


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i had a stock cooler like that. I got it from CP. I used it on my x2 4200+@3.1ghz. It didn't give me a problem.



I did just fine with my old Phenom 9150e on one of those too. heh Dont remember seeing any load temps but idle was usually 36-42C... I miss me ole quad


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 13, 2010)

finally got my rig stable and im happy with it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> finally got my rig stable and im happy with it



what settings did you end up with dude?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 13, 2010)

well the FRIO at 2800rpm i did get 4ghz stable with 2400nb at 1.525v 1.3v with a max temp in OCCT of 53'c so yea im rather proud of that since the delta fans have another 700rpms till they max out and at max speed load at 50'c with the FRIO at 4000mhz 2400nb

24/7 settings are as follows















not the words greatest overclock but i know for a fact i can push with a bit of help 4ghz 2600nb with the deltas maxed and still be under 55'c full load so for air cooling i think thats pretty damn good considering my chip is HOT.

overall i can do better for sure but i dont see the need to push the hardware any further i know what she can do and thats all i wanted. I happy to have hit 4ghz on a 940be and on a 965be now to sit tight till the ati 6800 series released grab 2 of those then a bulldozer or sandybridge chip late 2011.

also for the record some ppl might prefer longer testing but ill be blunt if this chip is gonna fail under stress while overclocking she ALWAYS does it at the 35-45min mark for some reasons LinX OCCT Prime 95 if you have a setting wrong thats where she BSODs from a bad OC so id day shes stable.

also for kicks i ran MSI kombuster dx11 multi gpu to test full system stability she was rock solid with the 12v line only dropping from 11.97 to 11.8 under full system load


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well the FRIO at 2800rpm i did get 4ghz stable with 2400nb at 1.525v 1.3v with a max temp in OCCT of 53'c so yea im rather proud of that since the delta fans have another 700rpms till they max out and at max speed load at 50'c with the FRIO at 4000mhz 2400nb
> 
> 24/7 settings are as follows
> 
> ...




Bro, it's got a good combination of CPU speed and memory/NB speed.  The rig should feel great with those clocks.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 13, 2010)

it fluctuates alot but thats with apps running in the back ground tends to jump around a bit

8.82-9.02 mem score
latency 63-66


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 13, 2010)

close all your apps and disable amd cool n quiet. then run benchmarks.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 13, 2010)

meh it was just a quick maxxmem run to compare with JRracinfans system im not trying to show off as id need another what 400mhz on the cpu and 200 on the NB before i could start doing that   this was just a slight show of what i have ill do real benches later


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 13, 2010)

i was thinking of using ice to cool during OCing sessions. i want to get an aluminium water container that fits into the space provided for the heatsink and put ice in it. but a small lid, and put weight on it(so that the ice stays at the bottom). problem will be with the RAM and chipset.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 13, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> i was thinking of using ice to cool during OCing sessions. i want to get an aluminium water container that fits into the space provided for the heatsink and put ice in it. but a small lid, and put weight on it(so that the ice stays at the bottom). problem will be with the RAM and chipset.



make the alu can a solid walled copper bin, add masses of insulation to the board, and change the ice for 
a) dry ice
b) liquid nitrogen
then google for "LN2 Benchmark" 

ice will melt very fast, and wont get too cold. if you want sub ambient temps on the long, you will at least need a watercooling loop with a peltier element, or a bong cooler (+insulation). anything under that, wont cut it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 13, 2010)

yes and then... go mad,...


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> hyper pi?
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



Yes I use Hyper Pi to see how stable I am when pushing up the overclock. Run 32M if it passes you should be getting close. Same holds true on Intel.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> make the alu can a solid walled copper bin, add masses of insulation to the board, and change the ice for
> a) dry ice
> b) liquid nitrogen
> then google for "LN2 Benchmark"
> ...



This is good advice...ice will only last MINUTES, if that long. I got a mere 30 minutes out of 6KG of ice, once.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 13, 2010)

lol.

dry ice can be found at ice cream parlours. you can try that.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> lol.
> 
> dry ice can be found at ice cream parlours. you can try that.



Yeha, I got a phase-change cooler I made, and then had a refeer tech fill. Used to be a slushy machine...I thought it was a fitting conversion.


I also saw that sno.lcn has a Kingpin F1EE up for sale, for a VERY nice price, too. Someone wanting to get into extreme benching best snap that up! Any AMD chip will scream under that pot and some LN2...it should be much better than the Koolance V2 pot I've got.


----------



## Hunt3r (Sep 15, 2010)

I can not put my memories at 1700Mhz
Memory clock mode - manual
memclock value - 400Mhz
Dram timing - BOTH
TCL - 7
TRCD - 8
TRP - 7
TRTP - AUTO
TRAS - 18
TRC - 20
MEMORY OVERVOLTAGE 160500






help-me

thanks


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2010)

You need to set a higher RAM divider in the bios.


----------



## Hunt3r (Sep 15, 2010)

How much?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 15, 2010)

400= 800  533=1066  667=1333 800=1600 etc etc if my brain serves me right  

but right now your running ur ram at 800mhz double the CPU-Z speed to get actual ram speed


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 15, 2010)

After a long disappearence - i'm back ! What's up, techies ? 

Next week (Sunday actually) going to buy this mobo : http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=1g8o5Sh3csqM5M8u&templete=2 + the Mushkin RedLines 2x2GB DDR3 1600MHz memsticks. The only thing that worries me is my PSU - Corsair 1000W. After i'll purchase those i'll go for GTX 480 & Phenom II X6 1090T BE. Will the afformentioned PSU will be good for delivering power to those (2xGTX 480's later) or should i go for AX1200W ? Corsair also recommends TX950 among the later (HX1000W & AX1200W). 

Anyway - long time no see, i'm working on the un-f***ing-human job, got sun burns on my face cause of it, at home people affraid that i have something similar to skin cancer although it's just a deep tan  & life under the sun is f***ed up. But what the f**k am i talking about - it's a global warming phase. In Eilat (Red Sea, near Egypt) record temps - 50+ degrees C & 40 degrees C @ shadowy areas people say. 

P.S. After i'll purchase the mobo & ram i'm going for the Swiftech's WC kit with 3 fans rad. Time for something new & improved over the air cooling. Take care all, hope you didn't missed me much. 

*EDIT*

30 degrees C in Tel-Aviv @ day, 19 C @ night. Those are temps @ Israeli autumn. Vacation anyone ?  Also my PC crushed on me few times cause of this heat. Sucks.


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 15, 2010)

xanlord said:


> After a long disappearence - i'm back ! What's up, techies ?
> 
> Next week (Sunday actually) going to buy this mobo : http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=1g8o5Sh3csqM5M8u&templete=2 + the Mushkin RedLines 2x2GB DDR3 1600MHz memsticks. The only thing that worries me is my PSU - Corsair 1000W. After i'll purchase those i'll go for GTX 480 & Phenom II X6 1090T BE. Will the afformentioned PSU will be good for delivering power to those (2xGTX 480's later) or should i go for AX1200W ? Corsair also recommends TX950 among the later (HX1000W & AX1200W).
> 
> ...




The Nvidia site says you need 600w for one and too bad the never list the Amps. heh

Plz check out how I got my temps down... my posts are down the page abit.. 
 Trouble overclocking GTX260


----------



## Hunt3r (Sep 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 400= 800  533=1066  667=1333 800=1600 etc etc if my brain serves me right
> 
> but right now your running ur ram at 800mhz double the CPU-Z speed to get actual ram speed



800mhz it can not start windows, I put 1700MHz, can you help me?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 15, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> 800mhz it can not start windows, I put 1700MHz, can you help me?



tried lowering the timings to 9-9-9-24-28, or gave a notch more voltage to the NB and/or Mem,already? 

maybe your IMC is acting up... and, because you got ripjaws and AMD i would try to clock for timings... bandwith (MHZ) is not so important for Phenoms, as it is for Core Procs and i7´s
i would try to get 1333 with the lowest timings possible, if i were you


----------



## Hunt3r (Sep 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> tried lowering the timings to 9-9-9-24-28, or gave a notch more voltage to the NB and/or Mem,already?
> 
> maybe your IMC is acting up... and, because you got ripjaws and AMD i would try to clock for timings... bandwith (MHZ) is not so important for Phenoms, as it is for Core Procs and i7´s
> i would try to get 1333 with the lowest timings possible, if i were you



I'll try to do what you said might help.Thank you


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 15, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> I'll try to do what you said might help.Thank you



its know, that certain procs, and certain boards, and certain combinations of both, may render higher dividers, and especially the last and highest one, inusable. Its kinda an AMD disease, and only was solved partly in the latest x6 procs.
Same did happen to me,with Ripjaws, and using the highest stable divider and a set of tight timings, also not only brought me stability,but also enabled me to clock my NB higher... thats whats next on your plan, once you get your ram to run optimally 

no problem to help,of course, the information i just told was mentioned at least a dozen times in this thread, but i felt it may be a little harsh to let you search about 450 pages for it 
im glad if i was able help


----------



## Hunt3r (Sep 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its know, that certain procs, and certain boards, and certain combinations of both, may render higher dividers, and especially the last and highest one, inusable. Its kinda an AMD disease, and only was solved partly in the latest x6 procs.
> Same did happen to me,with Ripjaws, and using the highest stable divider and a set of tight timings, also not only brought me stability,but also enabled me to clock my NB higher... thats whats next on your plan, once you get your ram to run optimally
> 
> no problem to help,of course, the information i just told was mentioned at least a dozen times in this thread, but i felt it may be a little harsh to let you search about 450 pages for it
> im glad if i was able help




Yeah sure, I think the best thing is to let these memories running at 1600MHz with stability, than on 1700Mhz without stability.


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 16, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> I'll try to do what you said might help.Thank you



My guess is you have the ram installed on the dimms closest to the cpu/hsf. My manual tells me the blue slots are better for OC'ing, btw.  Try the other 2 dimms and keep in mind that Phenom II's memory controller max default speed is 1333mhz. Anything over that will OC it and greatly increase your temps aswell. If you move your ram and run it at 1333, your cpu/core temps will drop 10-15C and your system will be stable.
What thermal paste do you use ? What are your temps ? I swear by Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 16, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> I'll try to do what you said might help.Thank you



Almost forgot ! .. What volts do your cpu and ram show? If I leave my bios settngs at 'auto', the ram is set to 1.6v, even though the specs say 1.5v. . Same the cpu. When I OC it to 3.5ghz, the vcore is auto set to 1.4v . I have it at 1.3v and it keeps the temps waay down hehe... and stable ! Ive never had a crash at these settings


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> Yeah sure, I think the best thing is to let these memories running at 1600MHz with stability, than on 1700Mhz without stability.



1600mhz is the 800 divider... if you want 1600, you would have to begin with the 667 divider, and work your way up to 1600, using the HTT (is 200 stock). just dont forget that you overclock the rest of the system too, when you do that. So be sure to check on NB speed, HT speed and CPU clocks. 




Magikherbs said:


> My guess is you have the ram installed on the dimms closest to the cpu/hsf. My manual tells me the blue slots are better for OC'ing, btw.  Try the other 2 dimms and keep in mind that Phenom II's memory controller max default speed is 1333mhz. Anything over that will OC it and greatly increase your temps aswell. If you move your ram and run it at 1333, your cpu/core temps will drop 10-15C and your system will be stable.
> 
> What thermal paste do you use ? What are your temps ? I swear by Arctic Silver 5.
> Almost forgot ! .. What volts do your cpu and ram show? If I leave my bios settngs at 'auto', the ram is set to 1.6v, even though the specs say 1.5v. . Same the cpu. When I OC it to 3.5ghz, the vcore is auto set to 1.4v . I have it at 1.3v and it keeps the temps waay down hehe... and stable ! Ive never had a crash at these settings



WHUT?  10-15c are simply impossible... only if your case has no case fans, heaps of cramped cables, and otherwise no noticeable airflow... but i also dont think that you measured that, i bet its more an "over the thumb" guess... be sure, DDR3 wont even get warm, not even with a flimsy HS... i can run my ripjaws for weeks at 1250 5-6-5-12-16 1.7v, and if i remove them, they are only handwarm, at max. 
Some Sorts of DDR2 are burning tho, especially those with high stock volts like 2.2-2.4. In a worst case scenario, these might raise your case temperatur by 10c, but sorry, no DDR3 
Whats right tho, is that 1333 is the official max for phenom 2 procs. some can do more, but only some. 1333 should be the bottom room for each phenom, a frequency which each Proc will work at.

i also got a tip for you: if you OC, never let anything on Auto. Leaving it on Auto will kill a Puppie,each time you start the Rig! 

Just kidding , but Autosettings should never be chosen, if you OC, really... they can introduce instabilities, or even feed dangerous volts to the component you volt... i had a boards that used Autovolts, that would kill a proc in no time. Depends on the Board.

And, i also would not use AS5. Its highly conductive and can kill Hardware in no time if it gets in the Socket of an LGA processor, or on a ceramic cap beneath the GPU.
 i would use MX-2, also from the same company, Arctic Cooling. It should be equivalent, if not even a little better, regarding temps, is nonconductive, and should hold for 8 years without the need for beeing changed.
 Also, its much,much cheaper, because its made from ceramics instead of pure micronized silver. 
i used liquid metal, and silver paste before, and believe me, the feeling not beeing able to fuck something up, due to some stupid TIM, is worth the change by much 

Finally: Please edit your existing comment, if you forgot something, and dont double post... thise way its very difficult for the admins to keep order in this Forums. That would be very nice


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 16, 2010)

someone help me with my ram timings when overclocked.

what are these timings actually and how does changing them help?


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 1600mhz is the 800 divider... if you want 1600, you would have to begin with the 667 divider, and work your way up to 1600, using the HTT (is 200 stock). just dont forget that you overclock the rest of the system too, when you do that. So be sure to check on NB speed, HT speed and CPU clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries on the double posts heh.. good to know b/c Im still a bit of a forum nooob 

Here are all the bios settings I have manually set. Any tips would be sweet !
Cpu 17.5x 200mhz, Cpu volts 1.3v, NB and HT speed @2000mhz, Dram @1333, 1.5v , Dram CR 2T( 1T if left at auto/default), Dram timing 9-9-9-24 with everything else at auto/default, SMART enabled, Cool n Quiet disabled, Virtualization enabled.. thinking... lol

When my ram was installed using the black dimms/@1600mhz/1.5v, the cpu would idle at about 48C. Setting the ram to 1333mhz brought it down to 42C. *Huge thanks to Julio at Amd tech support for the tip !*   Then a week later I found out about the blue dimms and moved the ram over. What a bonus it was to see the cpu drop to 38C. Another week or so later the AS5,Arctic Silver 5 kicked in and I have not seen my cpu/core idle temps higher than 35C/31C, load 46C/46C, ever since. Core idle temps usually bounce between 27-30C btw  Gpu idle/load = 31-36C/40-45C

I knew that AS5 is alittle risky, and should have mentioned something on that.. my bad.. 
I use the plastic bag/finger spread method to ensure I never use too much.
How often should AS5 be changed?

p E A C e


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 16, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> The Nvidia site says you need 600w for one and too bad the never list the Amps. heh
> 
> Plz check out how I got my temps down... my posts are down the page abit..
> Trouble overclocking GTX260



600W for all components, (CPU, GPU, RAM, etc...) not one f***ing card. What are you talking about ?  950W will be sufficient for another card & i don't yet see 1500W PSUs in market at all. I got 1000W from corsair, guess it will power 'em up real good.

About lowering temps : you got GTX 260, i got 2xGTX 280s & both GPUs fans @ 100% speed & the temps still not low. Thanx nevertheless. Plus i think about staying with Phenom II 955BE, til Bulldozer (AMD's octo-core) comes out (Q1/Q2 2011). Phenom II 955BE @ 4.2GHz on watercooling (courtsey of Swiftech) sounds good enough to me. Plus i'll switch to DDR3 & nForce 980a SLI by the end of this month. Thanx dude. Take care. 

*EDIT*

2Magikherbs :

Mushkin memsticks are CL7 or 6 & they DDR3 1600MHz. The lower the latency the better is what ?  Tell me if i should go for these. Thanx.


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 16, 2010)

Just dl'ed BIOSes & QVLs for M4N98TD-EVO. Support for 6-core AMD CPUs, high frequency/low latency DDR3 RAM, etc.... PSU, HDD, OS, CPU stays the same, graphics card(s), mobo, RAM, cooling, case - changing. Upgrade phase at it's worse.


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 16, 2010)

xanlord said:


> 600W for all components, (CPU, GPU, RAM, etc...) not one f***ing card. What are you talking about ?  950W will be sufficient for another card & i don't yet see 1500W PSUs in market at all. I got 1000W from corsair, guess it will power 'em up real good.
> 
> About lowering temps : you got GTX 260, i got 2xGTX 280s & both GPUs fans @ 100% speed & the temps still not low. Thanx nevertheless. Plus i think about staying with Phenom II 955BE, til Bulldozer (AMD's octo-core) comes out (Q1/Q2 2011). Phenom II 955BE @ 4.2GHz on watercooling (courtsey of Swiftech) sounds good enough to me. Plus i'll switch to DDR3 & nForce 980a SLI by the end of this month. Thanx dude. Take care.
> 
> ...



Dont have much/if any exp with ram timings. My ram default specs are CL9 9-9-9-24 2T. If I leave the timings on Auto, @1600mhz, I get 11-11-11-30 1T ! I emailed Otis at Gskill and these timings were offered as alternatives... 

"For 7-7-7-20, you can try run 1600MHZ or 1333MHZ.
Both are fine.
But if you want to run 1600mhz, I suggest star running 8-9-9-24, 8-9-8-24,8-8-8-24,7-8-8-24,7-8-7-24,7-7-7-24."

I tried a few of these configs, with little or no improvement. Although, the warning Sisandra gave me about my ram latencies did go away when I tried 8-8-8-24. 
At about 1000mhz dram, many/most cpus and/or its memory controller, cant handle the speed/bandwith, thus the bottleneck. When I run my cpu at stock 3.1ghz, Passmark shows a memory score of about 920marks. Not much more than my previous DDR2 800 sys would score, using the same cpu.  @3.5ghz = 1030 marks. Memory scores went up by 12%, keeping pace with the 13% OC on the cpu. The only gains Ive seen are the temps when running DRAM @1600mhz  

http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=604&card2=608

Could 1000W be enough ? This says the max power draw is 183W (x2 sli).  Add in 80-140w for your Cpu and guestimate 250-300w for the mobo/hdd/ram ect.. prob overkill lol
How many 12v rails/Amps ?

GPU fan speeds.. 
Im no rocket scientist but logic tells me you might get better circulation if you knocked the GPU fan speeds down. Especially if there is little or no space between your cards. At 100% you are forcing/disrupting the air flow, and creating dead zones. Let it circulate lol. A pic of what your rig's innards look like might help shed some clues.


----------



## Hunt3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> My guess is you have the ram installed on the dimms closest to the cpu/hsf. My manual tells me the blue slots are better for OC'ing, btw.  Try the other 2 dimms and keep in mind that Phenom II's memory controller max default speed is 1333mhz. Anything over that will OC it and greatly increase your temps aswell. If you move your ram and run it at 1333, your cpu/core temps will drop 10-15C and your system will be stable.
> What thermal paste do you use ? What are your temps ? I swear by Arctic Silver 5.



I'm using the settings that way

what is best for overclocking asus croshair formula 4 or a gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7?
my next mission


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 17, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> I'm using the settings that way
> 
> what is best for overclocking asus croshair formula 4 or a gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7?
> my next mission



Speedfan wont show all your temps if you dont 'run as administrator'. Its important to do that on ANY shortcut/ .exe file. Like when installing drivers, games ect.
Its up to you if you want Cool and Quiet off, but expect higher load temps. I can tell from your cpuz that its on.

Both boards have extra copper so if it was up to me.. I'd flip a coin ! 

Just noticed it can do dual 3way Gpus .. !!


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 17, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> How many 12v rails/Amps ?



This PSU :

http://www.corsair.com/products/hx1000/default.aspx

Guestimated 1000W _is_ overkill (not to confuse with metalband of the same name, lol). Yet i am tempted now by that AX1200W.  Take care dude, thanx for advice.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 17, 2010)

how can i get the new heatsink from AMD?? i bought my x4 945 last month and only got a crappy alumnium puny sized 60mm heatsink + fan.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 20, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> how can i get the new heatsink from AMD?? i bought my x4 945 last month and only got a crappy alumnium puny sized 60mm heatsink + fan.



You can't. You have to buy one.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 20, 2010)

i just sent a complaint that my things were getting too hot.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 20, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> i just sent a complaint that my things were getting too hot.



They'll probably tell you to buy a cooler. lol.

You should be buying a proper cooler anyway, not using AMD coolers.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah... this one makes a lot of noise. irritating noise. krrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....

i have around 25$. i think i will buy the HYPER TX3. thats the only one which will fit in my mini-tower.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 20, 2010)

The only stock AMD coolers that are any good are the 3 heat pipe version with copper bottoms, those would cool my unlocked Phenom II @ 3.2ghz pretty good


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 20, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> yeah... this one makes a lot of noise. irritating noise. krrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....
> 
> i have around 25$. i think i will buy the HYPER TX3. thats the only one which will fit in my mini-tower.



There is nothing wrong with the new Amd stock HSFs. If you inform them, nicely, that the alluminum ones suck lol, and about your noisey fan, they will send you a new one. Its hard for me to believe they would find the old HSFs acceptable for use with Phenom IIs. :shadedshu
How do you like my 'ram cooler' ? hehe


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 20, 2010)

nice. but i rma'd them the day before yesterday and still they havent replied....


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 20, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> nice. but i rma'd them the day before yesterday and still they havent replied....



Theres a toll free number on the RMA page that shows your ticket number. But I'd wait another day or two for a response, b/c I dont think they work on weekends.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 20, 2010)

i sent another one from india's RMA link.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ive noticed here latly that this thread has become more about overclocking RAM than Phenom IIs LOLz


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ive noticed here latly that this thread has become more about overclocking RAM than Phenom IIs LOLz



I call it a ram cooler but it mainly there to cool my cpu. It deflects the heat coming up from my gpu. My top 140mm and rear 120mm exhaust fans work tooo well ! hehe


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 20, 2010)

hey magikherbs, were you successful in getting the new AMD HSF??


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 21, 2010)

effing awesome!
congrats. did you have to pay the shipping?

you must have returned the previous one.

when will the RMA site reply to my warranty service request?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 21, 2010)

Magik,i would not call it skimping, most people throw away stock coolers either way, or at least, let them rot in the closet....in my opinion, these things are hardly useable for more  if you buy a proc worth several hundred $, you shouldnt skimp on buying a better cooler yourself. 

i used this cooler you pictured, on an old 65nm X2 5000+, and it had only mediocre temps. (was supplied with my 955, but i had water and laughed at it)
And i would never use a quad or more, with a stock cooler, no matter what manufacturer made it


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 21, 2010)

second RMA was in the indian one.
when am i supposed to call the 800 number??
i only got an email giving me my ticket number.


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Magik,i would not call it skimping, most people throw away stock coolers either way, or at least, let them rot in the closet....in my opinion, these things are hardly useable for more  if you buy a proc worth several hundred $, you shouldnt skimp on buying a better cooler yourself.
> 
> i used this cooler you pictured, on an old 65nm X2 5000+, and it had only mediocre temps. (was supplied with my 955, but i had water and laughed at it)
> And i would never use a quad or more, with a stock cooler, no matter what manufacturer made it



As far as I know, some or many of the early AM3 chips were shipped with the plain aluminum coolers. So it understandable why people wouldn't use them. This bad reputation helped discourage the use of the new model HSF aswell. And in part, could explain the loss in public confidence and market share Amd has sufferd over the years.
The average consumer will not monitor temps and , nor will they find out for themselves, why the system crashed. They mostly assume that Amd sucks and buy Intel. It also shows how 'disposable' people are. The, "Meh ! Ill just buy a new one !", attidude sucks lol.  I say, most of those people would still be running Amd had the HSF had some copper in the design. 

How much hotter would a Phenom II x4 or x6, 125-140 watt chip get ? My 550be runs on only 80 watts in comparison. 

What do you mean by mediocre? Do you think my temps are to high? hehe

I used to have the same Athlon cpu, for about 19 months..  eheh.. first ever dual core..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 21, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> As far as I know, some or many of the early AM3 chips were shipped with the plain aluminum coolers. So it understandable why people wouldn't use them. This bad reputation helped discourage the use of the new model HSF aswell. And in part, could explain the loss in public confidence and market share Amd has sufferd over the years.
> The average consumer will not monitor temps and , nor will they find out for themselves, why the system crashed. They mostly assume that Amd sucks and buy Intel. It also shows how 'disposable' people are. The, "Meh ! Ill just buy a new one !", attidude sucks lol.  I say, most of those people would still be running Amd had the HSF had some copper in the design.
> 
> How much hotter would a Phenom II x4 or x6, 125-140 watt chip get ? My 550be runs on only 80 watts in comparison.
> ...



No matter if Intel or AMD, Stock coolers are shitty... if you have an Phenom 2 at 65c+ and crashing, or an i7 at 95c+ crashing... doesnt really matter,does it?
Believe me, Stock coolers are totally negligible. No one gets a win, and no one gets a loss, when a proc with a shitty cooler is brought to the market... both AMD and Intel design their coolers in a way, they cant keep up with 125w+, so its a win for both, and a win for the manufacturers of aftermarket cooling, that naturally wouldnt seel a wet fart, if stock coolers would do their job like they should be. 

The main reason, why Intel has more customers:
you ever saw an AMD spot in the TV, or in the Kino... any advertising, in any public place?
Intel pays a whole shitload of money for their propaganda machinery, including Games,Magazines, Television and Advertising-Columns! 
The money, that AMD uses for anything useful, and if it were, to make its procs cheaper 

any quadcore can cross the 60ies with ease on so weak coolers, and that is not recommended... about 65 should be the max, the Proc should receive.

mediocre, for my old X2 were about 55-58c, during full load... and voltage was !stock! 1.35v

yeah, i also remember owning my first X2, and that things really rocked, when the 3870 just came out 

EDIT: one tip: buy yourself a coolit eco or corsair h5o, if you one day plan to go quad.
these things pack a real punch for their price


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 21, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> When you login to Amd support, the number should be on one of those pages.
> Read my msgs, past quotes and what the RMA site says.. carefully. Its not that tough to figure out.



you only said about getting the ticket number from the 800 number on the RMA page?







i got that in this email.



and this is the tel:
 India*
Tel: 000-8000016193 (English Only)
Monday - Friday: 06:30 - 14:30 IST
Email Web Form (English Only)
Warranty Claim Form: Download


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 26, 2010)

I got iiiiiiit!!!!!


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Oct 2, 2010)

Gots me an AMD Phenom II X4 955, and a MSI 770-C45

I am oced up to 3.55ghz right now, first day ocing, so plz dont be harsh on me


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Exile_Chavez said:


> Gots me an AMD Phenom II X4 955, and a MSI 770-C45
> 
> I am oced up to 3.55ghz right now, first day ocing, so plz dont be harsh on me


3.55Ghz is straight outta the box isn't it? 
Haha.. good going and post some screen shots of your clocks 

And good luck with the high clocks


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Oct 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> 3.55Ghz is straight outta the box isn't it?
> Haha.. good going and post some screen shots of your clocks
> 
> And good luck with the high clocks



here are some screenshots of cpu-z:

Its running stable at that speed, with temps going from 32c idle, up to 49ceekWell, im paranoid at hitting up that high around 50c)), ran Prime95 stable, and I am about to run some more to make sure its cool


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Exile_Chavez said:


> here are some screenshots of cpu-z:
> 
> Its running stable at that speed, with temps going from 32c idle, up to 49ceekWell, im paranoid at hitting up that high around 50c)), ran Prime95 stable, and I am about to run some more to make sure its cool


Nice low volts... and dont worrie about the temps till they hit 62c


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Oct 2, 2010)

I am thinking about boosting the volts a little, like up 1 level, because when I scroll along large files and documents it lags a bit. And then Ill bring it up to 3.6ghz with that. Well brb getting to 3.6


----------



## erocker (Oct 2, 2010)

Stock voltage is 1.4v regardless of what you motherboard sets it at. Put it at 1.4v and you will be stable at that speed. You should use a stress testing program like OCCT or Prime95 to make sure things are stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

If temps allow, you can run up to 1.5-1.55v safely on these things.  So let it rip!  

By the way, Brad (fullinfusion) put 1.8v on a voltathon between him and another member (cdawall)  so trust me 1.5v as I suggested is safe as long as your temps allow.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2010)

What does the default vcore vid for the chip, 1.40?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> What does the default vcore vid for the chip, 1.40?



I believe it's 1.4v or 1.392v to be exact.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2010)

With 1.40v default on a C3 you might as well just jump to 3.8ghz. Should be stable or close.

I don't know about C3s but I've got a 550BE that defaults to 1.35v. I think default is lower than that but idk for sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> With 1.40v default on a C3 you might as well just jump to 3.8ghz. Should be stable or close.
> 
> I don't know about C3s but I've got a 550BE that defaults to 1.35v. I think default is lower than that but idk for sure.



He should be able to get 3.8 GHz stable at 1.4v, most people do, but you know that depends on a ton of things.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> He should be able to get 3.8 GHz stable at 1.4v, most people do, but you know that depends on a ton of things.



mine needed 1.45v, but i had NB/HT etc voltages at default. raising them may have allowed me to lower CPU volts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> mine needed 1.45v, but i had NB/HT etc voltages at default. raising them may have allowed me to lower CPU volts.



True, I ran my NB at 2.6GHz so I had my NB voltages up a bit too thus probably allowing for more stability at lower CPU voltage.  It's been a while since I overclocked, I really need to get my CPU under water and get some overclockin' done!


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Oct 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Stock voltage is 1.4v regardless of what you motherboard sets it at. Put it at 1.4v and you will be stable at that speed. You should use a stress testing program like OCCT or Prime95 to make sure things are stable.



I tested with prime95, I am now stable completely with an 8% clock boost up to 3.63ghz. Temps are right where I want them, low 30s and not over 50. So its all good. I doubt I will ever go any higher, without water cooling which is expensive and dangerous. 

I know these chips are rated up to 62c, but something in my instincts says to not go over 50c if I can avoid it. What I might do to drop my temps even lower, is change my exhaust rear fan to an intake, and Ill have 3 intakes at that point with 0 outs(Excluding my PSU out fan), is that a bad thing?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2010)

Exile_Chavez said:


> Gots me an AMD Phenom II X4 955, and a MSI 770-C45
> 
> I am oced up to 3.55ghz right now, first day ocing, so plz dont be harsh on me



if i aint wrong this 955 can go all the way to 4GHz!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If temps allow, you can run up to 1.5-1.55v safely on these things.  So let it rip!
> 
> By the way, Brad (fullinfusion) put 1.8v on a voltathon between him and another member (cdawall)  so trust me 1.5v as I suggested is safe as long as your temps allow.


Cd is a wall bro! I sent him Erockers Trident sticks and never heard back from him. plus a while back I recall He chickin shitted outta volts against me, All is because of your free rad you gave to me lol.  Im @ 4.5Ghz idling @ 22c and maxin out at 43c


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> if i aint wrong this 955 can go all the way to 4GHz!


Some of them, not all.... a C3 chip? yes but a c2.... it's a 50-50 chance


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Some of them, not all.... a C3 chip? yes but a c2.... it's a 50-50 chance



True, my 955 hits 4Ghz with 1.5v on Gigabyte board. That's quite a jump from the default 1.4v needed for 3.8Ghz. Though I can't complain because the cpu-nb I've had up to 2.86Ghz with 1.45v even with cas 7 1600mhz dimms. 



Chicken Patty said:


> He should be able to get 3.8 GHz stable at 1.4v, most people do, but you know that depends on a ton of things.



Very true. While I can do 3.8Ghz on stock volts on my Gigabyte board, I have the same MSI board he has and it can't hold the voltage stable enough to do the same. Cheaper board and chipset yes (Gigabyte is the 790XT) but even the 890GX MSI I have has the voltages fluctuating all over the place when stressing the cpu though it does a better job at not letting it drop below 1.4v when loaded.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2010)

i got a C3 945. i hit 3720MHz at 1.42!
but couldn't keep it as my ram sucks and also i hadn't yet received the copper cooler from AMD!


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 4, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> True, my 955 hits 4Ghz with 1.5v on Gigabyte board. That's quite a jump from the default 1.4v needed for 3.8Ghz. Though I can't complain because the cpu-nb I've had up to 2.86Ghz with 1.45v even with cas 7 1600mhz dimms.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. While I can do 3.8Ghz on stock volts on my Gigabyte board, I have the same MSI board he has and it can't hold the voltage stable enough to do the same. Cheaper board and chipset yes (Gigabyte is the 790XT) but even the 890GX MSI I have has the voltages fluctuating all over the place when stressing the cpu though it does a better job at not letting it drop below 1.4v when loaded.



Have you tried the ram @ 1333mhz ?


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 4, 2010)

Yea but I only save .05v by going with the lower divider.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 4, 2010)

i think 1.5V on the NB s attempt to murder.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 4, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Yea but I only save .05v by going with the lower divider.



Just a hunch you might be over stressing the cpu/NB memory controller. Im sure you know 1333mhz is max DDR3 default for AM3 cpu's..

edit...

Des das Dude.. I think he meant the ram volts. 

I thought 1.5v is the bare minimum when running DDR3 ram..


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 4, 2010)

Possible as I've tried to push it higher but it seems like the voltage requirement just shoots through the roof much after about 2900mhz. Though I've tried using a lower multiplier but it doesn't seem to help. I've even tried leaving timings to be picked up by spd.

Nope I've put and ran for a little with 1.45v on cpu-nb. I know on my Gigabyte board that it under volts what you set for cpu-nb but just slightly.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 5, 2010)

1Ghz 7-8-7-24 G.Skill Trident.......2x4GB setup 

Sitting at ~$250 on Newegg right now. Anyone seen a better price?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 6, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> 1Ghz 7-8-7-24 G.Skill Trident.......2x4GB setup
> 
> Sitting at ~$250 on Newegg right now. Anyone seen a better price?



One slightly disappointing thing with those. They are running at 2T instead of 1T.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)

Finally got my Phenom II X4 945, so I guess I can join this club now?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Finally got my Phenom II X4 945, so I guess I can join this club now?



nah sorry, its for x6 users only now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> nah sorry, its for x6 users only now.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 11, 2010)

dont worry. i gots a 945 too


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 11, 2010)

My P II 550 shows on/off toggles for Cores 2-6, in the bios 
Its soo powerful, it don't need to unlock its other cores


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Gotta love the CH IV.


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 12, 2010)

Got the M4N98TD-EVO. Purchasing DDR3 1333/1600MHz memory shouldn't be a problem, but the new Swiftech's H20-320 Edge series will. Barely though if what Yukikaze says bout SideWinderComputers is true : currently it costs 329$. When going for low latency RAM which one is better (DD3 1600MHz, ofcourse) : Mushkin RedLines or Corsair XMS3 ? PSU is Corsair's HX1000W, CPU is still Phenom II 955BE.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Gotta love the CH IV.



Who me ?  I freakin wish I could afford a crosshair lolz 



xanlord said:


> Got the M4N98TD-EVO. Purchasing DDR3 1333/1600MHz memory shouldn't be a problem, but the new Swiftech's H20-320 Edge series will. Barely though if what Yukikaze says bout SideWinderComputers is true : currently it costs 329$. When going for low latency RAM which one is better (DD3 1600MHz, ofcourse) : Mushkin RedLines or Corsair XMS3 ? PSU is Corsair's HX1000W, CPU is still Phenom II 955BE.



Congrats dude ! Very stable and I know you will luv it  Just watch your temps if you decide to run the ram @1600mhz


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 12, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Who me ?  I freakin wish I could afford a crosshair lolz
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats dude ! Very stable and I know you will luv it  Just watch your temps if you decide to run the ram @1600mhz



even if i could afford a crosshair, is not here in INdia. :LOL/


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> even if i could afford a crosshair, is not here in INdia. :LOL/



Send me $300 USD, I'll mail you one, brand new.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 12, 2010)

i'd be real rich if i had even 100$ LOL


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 12, 2010)

BTW : Still use M3N-HT Deluxe, got to buy RAMs 1st then & only then i'll be cooking with gas. Still no answers for me which mem is better latency-wise ?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> BTW : Still use M3N-HT Deluxe, got to buy RAMs 1st then & only then i'll be cooking with gas. Still no answers for me which mem is better latency-wise ?



i would get me some Gskill ripjaws, tridents, or the best for AMD: flares


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 12, 2010)

Flares ? Like the ones in AvP3 ? lol BTW : one of the reasons for this semi-upgrade is AvP3. Thanx nevertheless.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Flares ? Like the ones in AvP3 ? lol BTW : one of the reasons for this semi-upgrade is AvP3. Thanx nevertheless.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Guys my system specs are in under my avatar,I set the BIOS multi to 19.5 on my new 965 c3 chip yet when windows loaded i got this in cpuz...any thoughts ideas as to why it reads 20.5?[url=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1430676]
	
[/URL]

The bios is 1303 and it is acting like it has turbo mode,Went in to AMD-OD and the green circle was highlighted with a small red one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Guys my system specs are in under my avatar,I set the BIOS multi to 19.5 on my new 965 c3 chip yet when windows loaded i got this in cpuz...any thoughts ideas as to why it reads 20.5?[url=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1430676][url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1430676.png[/url][/URL]
> 
> The bios is 1303 and it is acting like it has turbo mode,Went in to AMD-OD and the green circle was highlighted with a small red one.


Have you verified this with another program?

You double checked your BIOS to make sure you in fact saved it at 19.5 and not 20.5?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Have you verified this with another program?
> 
> You double checked your BIOS to make sure you in fact saved it at 19.5 and not 20.5?



Yes and yes,I think it is a bug in bios 1303.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Yes and yes,I think it is a bug in bios 1303.



it might be.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 13, 2010)

just loaded 1609 bios (with x6 support) and testing it out.wish me luck if not then it might be time for CHIV formula board.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2010)

ALL THE BEST!

BTW... im having no luck at OC'ng lately.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 13, 2010)

well 1609 does it,I did notice when at 3.8ghz the ht ref bus is set in AOD at 400mhz wow must be a bug in the software because 3dmark06 reads it right.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmmm weird....


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> http://techiser.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/G.SKILL-Flare-4GB-Desktop-Memory.jpeg



CL6 Mushkin RedLines it is. CAS Latency is 6-8-6-24-1/2T, frequency DDR3 1600MHz. Runs AvP3 @ VeryHigh 1920x1200 no DX11 eye-candy f***ing brutal. Flares are CL7, yet still DDR3 1600MHz. Thanx, nevertheless. \m/


*EDIT*


WAIT !!!!!!!!!!! It's 4GB _each_ memstick ? I might reconsider then.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 14, 2010)

xanlord said:


> CL6 Mushkin RedLines it is. CAS Latency is 6-8-6-24-1/2T, frequency DDR3 1600MHz. Runs AvP3 @ VeryHigh 1920x1200 no DX11 eye-candy f***ing brutal. Flares are CL7, yet still DDR3 1600MHz. Thanx, nevertheless. \m/
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> ...



Save some money and get the Trident 2x4GB 1600mhz 7-8-7-24

They have dropped 30 bucks since the first time I posted them last week. There are also the Ripjaws with same timing and speed for 25 bucks less and free shipping. Though I know the Tridents can do 2000 at the same 7-8-7-24 timings but I don't know if the Ripjaws can.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm weird....



Man talk about a Homer J moment,I forgot to disable CPU Tweak .That is off and now it is not doing it.

DOH!!

I`m at 3.8 and at stock 1.4 volts. wish me luck i hope to get 3.8-4.0 ghz out this until i get the 1090x6 

well with cpu tweak off it gets less points in all 3dmark06 scores....

20432 3DMarks   	 21283 3DMarks   	47240 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score
	7817 	8153 	16695
SM 3.0 Score
	10392 	10657 	25114
CPU Score
	5173<no cpu tweak 	5538<with cpu tweak enabled 	12235
Result name


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Man talk about a Homer J moment,I forgot to disable CPU Tweak .That is off and now it is not doing it.
> 
> DOH!!
> 
> ...



Glad you got it figured out bro.


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 15, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Save some money and get the Trident 2x4GB 1600mhz 7-8-7-24
> 
> They have dropped 30 bucks since the first time I posted them last week. There are also the Ripjaws with same timing and speed for 25 bucks less and free shipping. Though I know the Tridents can do 2000 at the same 7-8-7-24 timings but I don't know if the Ripjaws can.



Mushkin, Corsair, GSkill - so much names, so moneyless, so low on the budget, so....... doh, whatever. Might order from local PC store. 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz - that's enough to power not only AvP3 & Crysis 2, but also Bioshock Infinite as well. M4N98TD-EVO supports upto 24GB DDR3 1600MHz max. Twenty-f***ing-four gigabytes !!!!!!!!!!!!! 2x2GB GSkill RipJaws DDR3 1600 cost is 540 sheckels or 135USD BTW. Might change next month.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 15, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Mushkin, Corsair, GSkill - so much names, so moneyless, so low on the budget, so....... doh, whatever. Might order from local PC store. 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz - that's enough to power not only AvP3 & Crysis 2, but also Bioshock Infinite as well. M4N98TD-EVO supports upto 24GB DDR3 1600MHz max. Twenty-f***ing-four gigabytes !!!!!!!!!!!!! 2x2GB GSkill RipJaws DDR3 1600 cost is 540 sheckels or 135USD BTW. Might change next month.



Are you sure about the 24gb ? You may have it confused with a similar Intel tri-channel board. 
ASUS M4N98TD EVO AM3 NVIDIA nForce 980a SLI ATX AM...

I plan to upgrade my cpu and/or graphics, within 2-4 weeks.  _Was_ considering a 5770 but now its a toss up between going for a new GTS 450 or wait and see if a used GTX 270/280, ATI 58XX, shows up on Kijiiji/online. 

p E A C e


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 16, 2010)

^Oops !!!!!! I did. Gotta lol myself to death now. 

16GB true. Beautifull board & features it has simply superb. Hope to see that it'll fare out great when coupled with 2 gfx cards. DDR3 & Swiftech's H20-320 Edge WC next, DDR3-1600MHz that is.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow these PH2 C3 stepping chips rock.Finally figured out some quirks with my M3A79-T and got this out of her on air.

Just have to find sometime after 2 10 hour shifts(Maybe Monday or Tuesday ) to do some more testing,Temps look real good.


----------



## claylomax (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm trying to overclock my cpu to 4ghz; I failed in the last three attempts with three different "results": BSOD, error on core #1 (OCCT) and a black screen. My question is: can you tell what's to blame for the failed overclock? I mean, Is BSOD always high temp, is black screen not enough voltage? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 17, 2010)

claylomax said:


> I'm trying to overclock my cpu to 4ghz; I failed in the last three attempts with three different "results": BSOD, error on core #1 (OCCT) and a black screen. My question is: can you tell what's to blame for the failed overclock? I mean, Is BSOD always high temp, is black screen not enough voltage? Thanks in advance.



What voltages are you running? cpu.. dram.. NB.. ect .. If your ram is 'crowding' your cpu, plz move them to the other 2 slots.   Have you added any 120mm fans ?  
I have the same case  and still experimenting with fan placement. The 2 stock fans are prob being choked by the Antec 300's front intake filter.  Especially if set to MED or HIGH. Temps/fanspeeds/noise will drop as soon as you open the case, if lack of flow is to blame. Last week, I added a 120mm/2000rpm Coolermaster as a lower front intake to help its 1100rpm cousin, on the side panel..  Now its soo cold.. lol

Cheers


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2010)

claylomax said:


> I'm trying to overclock my cpu to 4ghz; I failed in the last three attempts with three different "results": BSOD, error on core #1 (OCCT) and a black screen. My question is: can you tell what's to blame for the failed overclock? I mean, Is BSOD always high temp, is black screen not enough voltage? Thanks in advance.



nope. the errors are pretty random.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 18, 2010)

actually today is my only day off so i will run some test.I did play MOH for an hour early yesterday morning before work and no bsod or black screens...............

My Bios setting might be different but i will post the volts setting in AOD Look at my NBVID volt Also unganged dual channel memory


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 18, 2010)

So who has a 970 with some results?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 18, 2010)

They are the same as 965BE, and now 965BE will not clock as well, as the better chips from that bin are pulled into this bin.

I had the chance to play with a couple yesterday, and was left wholely unimpressed.

In fact, I'm gonna have to leave this club...I've just sold all of my Phenom2 stuff off. Maybe I'll be back to AMD for Bulldozer... I guess I've already left.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'm in that same boat cad. All I have right now is my MacBook, I'm just waiting for something worthwhile to come out so I can get back into oc'ing. Most reviews are showing the 970 is decent, but it would be wise to spend the extra $20 and get a 1055t which should do 4.0 with the right tweaking.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 18, 2010)

The x6 don't really add much for a gamer like me, and likewise, the x4's, even overclocked to 4.0, don't have enough grunt in multi-gpu for me.

But at stock, and single gpu/single monitor, the x4/x6's are great chips...just not for my specific needs.

Mind you, I have been considering buying an AMD server for gaming... Gonna have to hit up JF-AMD for some ideas.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 18, 2010)

If its strictly gaming that you really care about, just get a 980x and call it a day.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 18, 2010)

LoL. After buying a QX9650 new @ retail, I don't think I'll buy another EE chip from Intel again. I could buy 4 1090T's for the same price! 

And that's where intel wins, really.

I'm using a 3870 for vga, even, listed one 5870 for sale, and the other will go up as soon as it gets back from RMA...I don't need alot of cpu like Intel offers for this vga...


Although, if I manage to sell all my stuff off fairly quickly, I think I may pick up a cheap 890GX baord, and all the sub-$100 cpus for some overclocking fun...

for cheap OC benching, AMD wins hands down.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 18, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> LoL. After buying a QX9650 new @ retail, I don't think I'll buy another EE chip from Intel again. I could buy 4 1090T's for the same price!
> 
> And that's where intel wins, really.
> 
> ...



No doubt, Intel's premier CPU is insanely expensive, but its also insanely awesome. I loved the 1090T when I had one, very fun to play with and is a very capable processor IMO. As for cheap OCing and benching, an i3-530 takes the cake IMO because it puts out some nice performance numbers in comparison to AMD's quad cores. Being to take a 2.93GHz CPU to 4GHz+ on air sounds like loads of fun when water is factored in. I've actually thought about buying an ASRock H55 board and a i3-530 but I'm still partial to AMD even after having both an i7 920 D0 and a i5 750 builds. The 1090T won my heart... shame I had to sell it. *tear*


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks like I'll be rocking a AMD rig sooner than later. I needed a cheap rig for VM's, and the occassional gaming fix. 

Linky link


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 24, 2010)

Not a Phenom, but I dunno where to post this?
















$99 quads are awesome by default.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 24, 2010)

make your own thread! do it here


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 1, 2010)

ITS WINTER AND oC in season is here!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

I gotta see what my X6 can do, I havent gone over 3.5 Ghz with It yet


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2010)

Clock it up cp!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

Need better cooling.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 2, 2010)

Isn't it times like this you regret dumping extra cooling gear? That's why I hoard mine. (Much to the Mrs's dismay.) lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Isn't it times like this you regret dumping extra cooling gear? That's why I hoard mine. (Much to the Mrs's dismay.) lol.



I have my Megahalem, but it's on the 2nd rig, just been lazy to swap coolers with my Xiggy on the X6.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 5, 2010)

was a bit chilly today... so tried OCing.... 




this is the best without lowering the  multipliers for NB or HTT.


the cooling setup:





you may remember the chipset cooler from here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Good job man.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job man.



appreciating my work on facebook was enough


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

:  we appreciated it very good


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 6, 2010)

Trollers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

Just to throw something in here, this is the 200 MHz overclock/undervolt I got going on here.  Crunches 24/7 like this, once I get better cooling I'll up the clock a bit more.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just to throw something in here, this is the 200 MHz overclock/undervolt I got going on here.  Crunches 24/7 like this, once I get better cooling I'll up the clock a bit more.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Capture248.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Capture249.jpg


David! stop pussy footing around with your 1090T!

That clock and volt is last year bro!

I run 3.78Ghz at the same volts with out water 

gee bro! WTH? 

Im sitting ATM @ 4.6GHz 1.52v @ 21c idle and 33c load


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 6, 2010)

Ummm sorry CP, B's got a point. I run my 555 @ x4 3.5 1.33v


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 6, 2010)

all you guys have such low voltages.... why cant i make mine work at lower voltages???


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> David! stop pussy footing around with your 1090T!
> 
> That clock and volt is last year bro!
> 
> ...



dont forget you got a tec


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> David! stop pussy footing around with your 1090T!
> 
> That clock and volt is last year bro!
> 
> ...



Your cooling is far superior you ass slut!  No wonder, you can probably do 5Ghz at 0.9v 

My CPU at that clock is already at 54-55ºc.  I got the system under 100% load all day everyday and a 5870 under full load as well all day everyday.  If I shut down my card from folding my CPU temp drops like 6-7ºc.  But I can't do that.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dont forget you got a tec


nope, no tec installed atm... its cool enough here at night now so no need to have it plumbed into the loop


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> nope, no tec installed atm... its cool enough here at night now so no need to have it plumbed into the loop



ah, alright, thats even better because it saves you quite an amount of power
neithertheless, your load temp is pervertedly low, even lower than mine, i idle at 29, and load at about 40c°.. and you got far higher clocks, higher volts and 2 cores more? 
can it be that your rad is in a very cool place, or is your room simply freezing?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, alright, thats even better because it saves you quite an amount of power
> neithertheless, your load temp is pervertedly low, even lower than mine, i idle at 29, and load at about 40c°.. and you got far higher clocks, higher volts and 2 cores more?
> can it be that your rad is in a very cool place, or is your room simply freezing?


a lapped water block, good thermal paste, and yes a cool room. It was around 11c in here last night.  I also leave the side off the case so the rad gets a nice cold shot through it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> a lapped water block, good thermal paste, and yes a cool room. It was around 11c in here last night.  I also leave the side off the case so the rad gets a nice cold shot through it



with a HK 3.0, MX2, a laing pro and a big ass rad under my desk, im struggling to see your achievements!
but my room should be about 18c, thats surely a bit warmer


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks Guys you've all given me to many ideas now I'm going to play with my 940BE just to see what I can and can't do on my m3a32mvp deluxe with air cooling


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> all you guys have such low voltages.... why cant i make mine work at lower voltages???



AMD's respond to better cooling. Better cooling = lower voltages. Quit being a cheap ass, and get a real cooler.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> AMD's respond to better cooling. Better cooling = lower voltages. Quit being a cheap ass, and get a real cooler.



oh really.

mine hits 62C (coretemp) at 4GHz, but i just cant get it stable even with 1.5v


i dont think more cooling will help me too much, as my ambients are gunna start soaring soon with summer coming on.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2010)

At 1.5V, I'm willing to bet better cooling will make a difference in your rig.

http://www.hwbot.org/article/news/hwbot_research_lab_amd_thuban_voltage_and_temperature_scaling


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 7, 2010)

better cooling does make a difference

TT frio at 2200rpm * 2 fans 4ghz i need 1.525v after vdroop 1.55 in the bio

TT frio at 3300rpms * 2 fans 4ghz i need 1.5v in the bios

temp difference seems to be  about 3-5'c under load with the higher RPMs but i just stay at 3800 2600nb as it can stay at 2000rpms and never go above 50'c full load and its silent.

but yea better cooling does = lower volts but it varies greatly depending on the Chip


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

AMD chips are really cooling Dependant.  Much more than Intel IMO.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh really.
> 
> mine hits 62C (coretemp) at 4GHz, but i just cant get it stable even with 1.5v
> 
> ...


oh yeah... its winter there now LOL.



Wile E said:


> AMD's respond to better cooling. Better cooling = lower voltages. Quit being a cheap ass, and get a real cooler.



i cant help it. im poor.



Chicken Patty said:


> AMD chips are really cooling Dependant.  Much more than Intel IMO.


i didnt know that!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2010)

its spring here now, heading into summer.


so 1.5v isnt that bad? since i can do 3.6Ghz at 1.35v i was fairly hesitant, not knowing the safe ranges for thuban.




Wile E said:


> At 1.5V, I'm willing to bet better cooling will make a difference in your rig.
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/article/news/hwbot_research_lab_amd_thuban_voltage_and_temperature_scaling





awesome info. truly awesome. that explains a lot.


edit: i learn fast









edit 2: started singing "ice ice baby" and my mod powers froze the PC solid in ice, and now i get this:








(no really, all temp programs broke when i raised the volts another notch - fuck knows why)


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 7, 2010)

hhahahahaha. i think the temp sensors dont work on that higher voltages.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 7, 2010)

I thought OCCT Small FFT stressed the core more than Linpack, whereas Linpack stresses the IMC to stress test NB clocks. I need some info cause I might be misinformed .... "??"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> oh yeah... its winter there now LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every little º cooler helps with AMD, I can tell you from experience.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 7, 2010)

as for me when i run blend i crash after one hour at 4ghz overclock, if i stick with small fft or large i can run it fully stable for hours on end, maybe i need more vcore for blend


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Nov 7, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> hhahahahaha. i think the temp sensors dont work on that higher voltages.



My 965BE temp only goes out when i have any ACC unlocker rolling. Turn them all off and my Temps start working again


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 7, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I thought OCCT Small FFT stressed the core more than Linpack, whereas Linpack stresses the IMC to stress test NB clocks. I need some info cause I might be misinformed .... "??"



Yes, you are misinformed. Linpack "standard" testing stresses cpu, while MAXIMUM Linkpack stresses IMC and memory ALOT. Prime95, set up proeprly, for Cache testing. You really do not need OCCT for any reason.

EDIT: not to say OCCT is completely useless, but it's not up to snuff for me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok so, if I were to try to stress test a cpu clock. Let's say my 555 black @ x4 3.6Ghz 1.33v for example what app would I use?

@OCCT use

I know what you mean Mr. D!


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 7, 2010)

On AMD I really only use Prime 95 when stressing. I've passed an hour of LinX only to have P95 fail after 2 hours.

On AMD my stress procedure goes like this:

HypePi: 32M
Prime 95: select small FFTs and run for 24 hours
Prime 95: select custom, FFTs from 2058 to 4096, memory size 3072MB, do not run in place, run for 24 hours

The first P95 will test the stability of the cores and the second the CPU-NB. HyperPi will quickly tell me if I'm anywhere in the ballpark for voltages.



Corduroy_Jr said:


> as for me when i run blend i crash after one hour at 4ghz overclock, if i stick with small fft or large i can run it fully stable for hours on end, maybe i need more vcore for blend



If your failing blend then you probably need more cpu-nb voltage but it depends on the size of the ftt when it does fail. Running the default large FFTs runs in place while blend doesn't but covers everything from testing the cores to the CPU-NB.



JrRacinFan said:


> Ok so, if I were to try to stress test a cpu clock. Let's say my 555 black @ x4 3.6Ghz 1.33v for example what app would I use?



I've always used P95 with small FFTs since it is the cores that are disabled and which you want to find out if they are stable or not when enabled.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I thought OCCT Small FFT stressed the core more than Linpack, whereas Linpack stresses the IMC to stress test NB clocks. I need some info cause I might be misinformed .... "??"



IMC is in the CPU, so why not stress it as well?


linpack may not stress it the most, but it sure gets hot, and it still crashes if the systems not stable


i use linpack because i know if a system passes it, its stable. it wont ever fuck up.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2010)

I use OCCT with linpack  just because it gives a bunch of nice little graphs when finished it's how I figured my Hiper type-R580 PSU was about to go toes up


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2010)

i got 3 hours stable with linpack before getting bored and playing new vegas, so its stable as far as i care.

now to update specs


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 8, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> On AMD I really only use Prime 95 when stressing. I've passed an hour of LinX only to have P95 fail after 2 hours.
> 
> On AMD my stress procedure goes like this:
> 
> ...



i back down nb clock to 1400mhz, nb is at 1.2v, and i pick default blend, and still crash with a bsod showing a memory dump error most of the time, vcore is v1.538


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

ah dammit, what should i do?
i have tweaked this proc in every way i can imagine, my barrier is still the temperature.
i would need a tec in my loop, the load temp had to be fixed to about 20c, and then i maybe could squeeze 4.2-4.3 out of it with luck... till now everything from 3.9 up tends to get horribly unstable, if i dont produce butt-freezing temperatures in here 
(combining a 250w steel bladed fan with outside temps of 4c° )
i believe i need a new setup next year, urgently

@ corduroy
some boards and some procs crap out at 1.5+, it will bring you instabilities that are getting worser the more volts you give


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 8, 2010)

the m4a89gtd-pro is high to mid end board, as for my 955be its c3 stepping, compared to you're c2 meaning i should be able to get a better clock even though i dont have water cooling but i know this cpu is fully stable at 4ghz 1.525v with previous boards Ive had, but for some reason this new board i bought has major vdroop its well know issue along with the cross hair iv


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> the m4a89gtd-pro is high to mid end board, as for my 955be its c3 stepping, compared to you're c2 meaning i should be able to get a better clock even though i dont have water cooling but i know this cpu is fully stable at 4ghz 1.525v with previous boards Ive had, but for some reason this new board i bought has major vdroop its well know issue along with the cross hair iv



This problem appears thru all steppings, on all kind of different boards, and also probably PSUs (although im not certain about PSUs)
remember, that every chip is different. me for example has a chip that should be one of the underclocking champions here, even regarding its still C2. 
to partly reinforce that,this is the maximum valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=838830

at these volts, and at these temps i produced just for benching it (under 30c load)
it would have been roaring for ages at 4ghz,stabilitywise.
Unfortunately, only few can hold that temperature for long, especially when without any TECs or Phase-changes

and i also have seen the opposite, brand new 965 c3, that refused to bump much over 3.5...
some are simply crap...some are good, few are really good, and the most of the other procs are somewhere between that.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 8, 2010)

it under volts 1.2v stock 3.2ghz, for 3.8ghz i only need 1.36250v, and 3950mhz 1.450v


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Every little º cooler helps with AMD, I can tell you from experience.



i think this only applies to a point. 
I couldn't get the AII X2 250 a hair above 4.1ghz no matter the cooling used. 
I used water cooling with 2 120mm fans.(~30c max) then i used water+ice(~16c max,12c idle) and i used air cooling(~43c max) and no matter the cooling used it wouldn't budge or could i get the 24/7 speed of 3.8ghz stable at lower voltage on the water or water+ice then i could on air. 

what i get from that is a few possibles

temp doesn't affect the AII's like it does the PII
it will only help if temps are somewhat high to start with(45-50c and up)
there is a point that only freezing temps will net any noticeable gain


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 8, 2010)

for higher clocks we need higher volts. but for same clocks on diff CPUs the volts are diff right?
i need around 1.42 to get to 3.765, that too its not very stable. just enough to screenshot ans save and do some normal work.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 8, 2010)

at 4ghz i idle around 35c, with load in prime95 blend it never tops 60c it varies all depending on room temp


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> it under volts 1.2v stock 3.2ghz, for 3.8ghz i only need 1.36250v, and 3950mhz 1.450v



that sounds about like my proc: 1.1v 3ghz; 1.18v 3.2 ghz; 3.8 1.35 and about 3.95 with 1.44

only difference would be our temps, i got about 30 idle and 40 load. thats probably the reason your procs steppings benefit is neglejected in comparance to mine

you see my point ;-)?



p_o_s_pc said:


> i think this only applies to a point.
> I couldn't get the AII X2 250 a hair above 4.1ghz no matter the cooling used.
> I used water cooling with 2 120mm fans.(~30c max) then i used water+ice(~16c max,12c idle) and i used air cooling(~43c max) and no matter the cooling used it wouldn't budge or could i get the 24/7 speed of 3.8ghz stable at lower voltage on the water or water+ice then i could on air.
> 
> ...



i can add to that info, that even PH2´s only start to react noticeable,clockwise, when their temp drops under 15-25c idle (load 20-30). undervolting "should" linearly get better, the colder the temps are,every 10-20c lower were about 1-2 notches lower, when i added my big ass rad, and nearly froze me to death during benching


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 8, 2010)

i should add was stable with prime for 1hr and 15mins
votalges i have set in via bio's
vcore 1.578v in bios windows drops to 1.548v on load
cpu vdda 2.9v
cpu/nb 1.2v with nb down clocked to 1400mhz for the moment
vdimm 1.65v but they are rated for 1.6v, lowered memdiver to 1333 all timing set to lose as possible
ht 1.2v
nb 1.4
nb 1.8v set to 2.0
sb voltage 1.2v
LLC IS DISABLED it crashes any clock with it on 
spread spectrum etc are all disabled along with cool & quiet


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i should add was stable with prime for 1hr and 15mins
> votalges i have set in via bio's
> vcore 1.578v in bios windows drops to 1.548v on load
> cpu vdda 2.9v
> ...



try to keep every voltage besides vdimm,vcore and cpu-nb stock.

NB and SB may need a little bump, but i wouldnt go more than one or two notches up, in extreme cases three, or you would only waste power and produce unneccesary heat.
Experiment with what needs how much, sometimes the SB wants more, sometimes the NB

vdimm 1.65 volts is correct and your ram should work on stock and even a little OCed flawlessly with it (unless you have all ranks populated)

try to lower your vcore+ clocks until you can run everything stable again. 
i recommend 1.44 and about 3800 mhz, above that you wont notice much difference either.
for most PH2 thats the absolute sweetspot.
searching for the maximum main clock is not so beneficial on PH2´s btw
i would try clocking for NB, especially with higher NB dividers... its the speed of your L3 cache, and therefore is about 50-10 times bigger. 
because its also the slowest cache of all, its somewhat an architecture bottleneck, so increasing its speed behaves much like raising the FSB on a 775 proc (although basically totally different)

try to clock for about 2400-2600 nb and see for yourself... you may be even able to reach 2800. that should increase the snappyness of your system severely
if that works to your likings i would start to tweak the ram, especially lowering certain timings is highly beneficial on PH2


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 8, 2010)

i lowered the nb clock down on purpose, while stress testing the cpu, most of the time is set to 2.6ghz, but i know 2.8 is reachable with 1.3750v. appreciate the help man


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i back down nb clock to 1400mhz, nb is at 1.2v, and i pick default blend, and still crash with a bsod showing a memory dump error most of the time, vcore is v1.538



Run Prime 95 like I mentioned in my previous post.

Select the default small FTTs to stress cores.
Select custom and set FFTs at 2048 to 4096, do not run in place, and use 3GB of memory if you can.

Are you talking the CPU-NB or HT Link Clock? If you just working on the core speed then set both the CPU-NB and HT Link to default 2000mhz speeds. No reason to under clock either at all if you're just using the multipliers.



Velvet Wafer said:


> This problem appears thru all steppings, on all kind of different boards, and also probably PSUs (although im not certain about PSUs)
> remember, that every chip is different. me for example has a chip that should be one of the underclocking champions here, even regarding its still C2.
> to partly reinforce that,this is the maximum valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=838830
> 
> ...



That's pretty impressive with a C2. I know my 550BE on 4 cores unlocked is done at ~3800mhz. Core voltage goes through the roof after that speed.

Also note that different boards can change the behavior of a processor. The MSI 890GXM-G65 I'm using currently needs ~1.45V on load for the cores to reach 3600Mhz through just a multiplier change. Same 955BE will do 3800Mhz on the cores with the default 1.40v on load on my Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P. I was really surprised and disappointed with the MSI board when that happened.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i lowered the nb clock down on purpose, while stress testing the cpu, most of the time is set to 2.6ghz, but i know 2.8 is reachable with 1.3750v. appreciate the help man



the NB is definetly not your problem, but i can tell you, that even when you clock down 2 cores to 800mhz you probably cant reach stability at the point where you now are... at 4ghz+, the BSODs tend to be either mixed like mad, or in opposite always the same BSOD, which is unsolvable, and seems to react to nothing.

anyways, i bet you will figure it out right, it was a pleasure to help you. 



mastrdrver said:


> That's pretty impressive with a C2. I know my 550BE on 4 cores unlocked is done at ~3800mhz. Core voltage goes through the roof after that speed.
> 
> Also note that different boards can change the behavior of a processor. The MSI 890GXM-G65 I'm using currently needs ~1.45V on load for the cores to reach 3600Mhz through just a multiplier change. Same 955BE will do 3800Mhz on the cores with the default 1.40v on load on my Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P. I was really surprised and disappointed with the MSI board when that happened.



no wonder, the MSI is a (good) M-Atx board,but the Gigabyte is a high-end Overclocking board ;-)
which board has the bigger pwm, what do you thin

i love my proc for its ability to clock, but its a high leakage variant (probably of a similar silicone to the Tweaker phenoms, it was one of the earlier batches to be produced,CACYC AC 0915 APMW to be exact)
so its dang HOT for a phenom 2 
it would probably be best under a phase or LN2/DICE but both are beyond my financial possibilities 

EDIT:
i just looked it up in the 4ghz club, and it seems to be indeed the highest clocking PH2 (excluding thuban), without subzero cooling that we have

EDIT2:
i just found a inofficial comparative chart for a 955 of my stepping and an relatively new 965 c3 stepping. 

3GHZ :
1.136V * Phenom II X4 955 BE * AM3 * 45nm * CACYC AC 0915 APMW * 37°C 
1.158V * Phenom II X4 965 BE * AM3 * 45nm * CACAC AC 1005 GPMW * 27°C


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 8, 2010)

just noticed something what cpu temp do i go bye
http://img.techpowerup.org/101108/Capture001.jpg


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> just noticed something what cpu temp do i go bye
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101108/Capture001.jpg



core temp, imo.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 8, 2010)

i only wish too lmo core temp it is lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> just noticed something what cpu temp do i go bye
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101108/Capture001.jpg



In Core Temp your CPU temperature is definetly not the 44c shown under the voltage tab. 
the ones under phenom II x4 955 are right (in real, there is only one sensor for the whole package... the only thing thats pure dumbness and greedyness about the people designing and building this proc)
so, dont trust the asus suite


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 8, 2010)

add pc probe II to that list lmo 44c aswell, only program i like from Asus is turbov


----------



## Wile E (Nov 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, you are misinformed. Linpack "standard" testing stresses cpu, while MAXIMUM Linkpack stresses IMC and memory ALOT. Prime95, set up proeprly, for Cache testing. You really do not need OCCT for any reason.
> 
> EDIT: not to say OCCT is completely useless, but it's not up to snuff for me.



OCCT has Linx built in, and logs temps and voltages for you in the process. It's not 100% needed, no, but it simplifies matters greatly.

And Prime95 isn't a very good stress test anymore. I've passed 24 hours of prime, only to have bsods encoding a video.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 10, 2010)

On AMD?
Did you use the defaults P95?
What encoder?

Thanks


----------



## Wile E (Nov 10, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> On AMD?
> Did you use the defaults P95?
> What encoder?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, on AMD. Also on Intel.

Used numerous settings in the past. Everything from small ffts, to using every available bit of my memory and everything in between.

X.264


Prime just isn't that great for stress testing anymore. LinX works much better. Pushes the temps higher, as well as just stressing the cpu and ram in general.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2010)

For a C3 stepping quad, is 1.52v+ normal for 4Ghz?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> For a C3 stepping quad, is 1.52v+ normal for 4Ghz?



sounds more of a good C2 stepping if you ask me, i have seen c3 use less than 1.5 for 4 ghz stable


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sounds more of a good C2 stepping if you ask me, i have seen c3 use less than 1.5 for 4 ghz stable



Ok see sys specs, what about an unlocked 555 Black? xD


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ok see sys specs, what about an unlocked 555 Black? xD



for unlocked, it seems to have quite nice volts with a good OC... definetly one of the better samples


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sounds more of a good C2 stepping if you ask me, i have seen c3 use less than 1.5 for 4 ghz stable



Mine's been using 1.44v for months now and completely stable.



JrRacinFan said:


> Ok see sys specs, what about an unlocked 555 Black? xD



For an unlocked chip it sounds normal I guess. Those two extra cores may not be the most stable afterall. How many volts are needed when not unlocked?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> For an unlocked chip it sounds normal I guess. Those two extra cores may not be the most stable afterall. How many volts are needed when not unlocked?



1.42v for 4Ghz. 3.7Ghz @ stock 1.32v


EDIT:

Should I not bother and leave it at 3.5 1.3v?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yes, on AMD. Also on Intel.
> 
> Used numerous settings in the past. Everything from small ffts, to using every available bit of my memory and everything in between.
> 
> ...



thats my experience as well. linpack x64 is the only thing that comes close to actual stability testing


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yes, on AMD. Also on Intel.
> 
> Used numerous settings in the past. Everything from small ffts, to using every available bit of my memory and everything in between.
> 
> ...





Mussels said:


> thats my experience as well. linpack x64 is the only thing that comes close to actual stability testing



Wile are you talking about the bench?

As for LinX every time I've ran both I've always been able to pass LinX only to have P95 fail if left running longer. Although the only time I've used LinX and P95 was for testing CPU-NB stability. I don't know how you both are getting different results. It has been very consistent for me.



JrRacinFan said:


> For a C3 stepping quad, is 1.52v+ normal for 4Ghz?



Sounds like mine that I had. Needed 1.525v for a straight multiplier jump. I needed 1.3v for 2600 CPU-NB fwiw.

What's your batch code? Mine was CACAC AC 1004CPMW


----------



## Wile E (Nov 10, 2010)

What bench? I don't follow.

You are running Linpack for half the time. Leave it run. And if you set it up properly and run it in x64 mode, it stresses the memory and the cpu harder than Prime95, without exception.

I use OCCT for my linpack testing, as it lets me run it in infinite and is just easier to deal with.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What bench? I don't follow.
> 
> You are running Linpack for half the time. Leave it run. And if you set it up properly and run it in x64 mode, it stresses the memory and the cpu harder than Prime95, without exception.
> 
> I use OCCT for my linpack testing, as it lets me run it in infinite and is just easier to deal with.



^ what he said.

a 32 bit stress test is useless on an x64 OS, since it doesnt test all of the CPU. those untested parts could be unstable, and cause the OS to crash even when you pass the 32 bit tests fine.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2010)

@mastrdrver

IIRC, 1007BPMW. What's bad about it is that the board I am currently running has no cpu-nb voltage adjustments, so I have to leave NB between 2-2.2, as it's VID is 1.175.

Here's where I am currently at with my 24.7 clocks

http://img.techpowerup.org/101110/Capture008.jpg


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @mastrdrver
> 
> IIRC, 1007BPMW. What's bad about it is that the board I am currently running has no cpu-nb voltage adjustments, so I have to leave NB between 2-2.2, as it's VID is 1.175.
> 
> ...



each board that supports am3, supports cpu-nb... me for example also has no option for that in the bios, so i just use K10Stat (provides chageable cpu-nb vid) and my mobo manufacturers htt clocking tool to clock the proc to its final speed.
basic settings are made in the bios though, preferably those that cant be adjusted from windows like certain dividers and volts


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> each board that supports am3, supports cpu-nb... me for example also has no option for that in the bios, so i just use K10Stat (provides chageable cpu-nb vid) and my mobo manufacturers htt clocking tool to clock the proc to its final speed.
> basic settings are made in the bios though, preferably those that cant be adjusted from windows like certain dividers and volts



Well either way, I am still working on getting the most out of this chip. Working on 3.7Ghz as an x4 right now. I am aware of k10stat and what it does. The problem is what if I want to push like 2800NB, it posts but can't load windows. Never said it doesn't have cpu-nb multi adjustments. Anyways, I hate to complain, right now that's what i am doing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What bench? I don't follow.
> 
> You are running Linpack for half the time. Leave it run. And if you set it up properly and run it in x64 mode, it stresses the memory and the cpu harder than Prime95, without exception.
> 
> I use OCCT for my linpack testing, as it lets me run it in infinite and is just easier to deal with.



I found OCCT to be very sensitive to other software like core temp. Even if core temp isn't running the fact its installed will mess with OCCT. I have NO IDEA why but it does. I've done a few experiments with it. I once did a clean install with no change to the bios and OCCT ran awesome. However when I installed OCCT or G15 software I went about 50 minutes and she would bomb. I can't explain it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I found OCCT to be very sensitive to other software like core temp. Even if core temp isn't running the fact its installed will mess with OCCT. I have NO IDEA why but it does. I've done a few experiments with it. I once did a clean install with no change to the bios and OCCT ran awesome. However when I installed OCCT or G15 software I went about 50 minutes and she would bomb. I can't explain it.



disable all temp/voltage monitoring in OCCT, and the conflicts go away.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well either way, I am still working on getting the most out of this chip. Working on 3.7Ghz as an x4 right now. I am aware of k10stat and what it does. The problem is what if I want to push like 2800NB, it posts but can't load windows. Never said it doesn't have cpu-nb multi adjustments. Anyways, I hate to complain, right now that's what i am doing.


you cant change the CPU-NB multi normally in K10stat, but the volts

im doing it exactly like this: 
1. clock the proc in the bios, until its stable using multis, the htt stays at 200
(volts can be changed later if needed)

2. use nb multi 12, to get 2400 mhz NB, because with even 2600nb, windows wont boot,even for me 
(remember to use the right memory divider/timings/volts, so you will end up with the right memory clocks later, and not unstable or too high ones)

when windows booted, use k10stat to change the CPU-NB to the voltage of your wished test value... also, Multi adjustments work here without crashing (in opposite to AOD )
raise the FSB to the desired Value.
this needs a bit attention, because you roughly have to calculate what clocks you will get, before you set them in Windows.

if that still crashes, your proc is probably at the end 



Mussels said:


> disable all temp/voltage monitoring in OCCT, and the conflicts go away.



Exactly those 2 things that make OCCT attractive in comparance to LinX


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 10, 2010)

i have a a79a-s foxconn mother bored and a amd am2+ 940 chip and i dont think i can get it any higher then 3.6ghz i was wondering if anyone knows a way to get it more stable and iv tryed putting 1.6 volts into it and it wont stay at 3.7ghz but its fine @ 1.4v at 3.6ghz would it be somthing else holding my cpu back? or whats the right ht volts needed for better oc?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2010)

catnipkiller said:


> i have a a79a-s foxconn mother bored and a amd am2+ 940 chip and i dont think i can get it any higher then 3.6ghz i was wondering if anyone knows a way to get it more stable and iv tryed putting 1.6 volts into it and it wont stay at 3.7ghz but its fine @ 1.4v at 3.6ghz would it be somthing else holding my cpu back? or whats the right ht volts needed for better oc?



Sounds like my wife's 720 Black. 3.45Ghz is golden @ 1.4v. Anything past that core clock regardless of voltage, instant lockup and wont even post past it either.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 10, 2010)

Got the Mushkin RedLines DDR3 1600MHz CL6 in.... _4GB_ flavor. Guess no need for 16GB, yet i'm still tempted for 8GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM. Latency-wise should be nice addition to 955BE in case & i'll play with clocks, NB:RAM ratios & stuff like that. Or is it ?  See you on the other side of Cha..... erm, 4GHz Club. lol


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 10, 2010)

can i boost my ht volts for a better oc ? or is 3.6 my cores max oc and if so what would be safe ht volts?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Got the Mushkin RedLines DDR3 1600MHz CL6 in.... _4GB_ flavor. Guess no need for 16GB, yet i'm still tempted for 8GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM. Latency-wise should be nice addition to 955BE in case & i'll play with clocks, NB:RAM ratios & stuff like that. Or is it ?  See you on the other side of Cha..... erm, 4GHz Club. lol



still not there ?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2010)

catnipkiller said:


> can i boost my ht volts for a better oc ? or is 3.6 my cores max oc and if so what would be safe ht volts?



Not at those speeds. 1.35v is fine, you don't need that much except when running extreme speeds(5ghz++), and more often than not, the stock 1.2v is perfect.

HT is only used for chipset/cpu/sb communications, so unless you are upping HTT(FSB) over about 265 or so, there's no need for any increases.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 11, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What bench? I don't follow.
> 
> You are running Linpack for half the time. Leave it run. And if you set it up properly and run it in x64 mode, it stresses the memory and the cpu harder than Prime95, without exception.
> 
> I use OCCT for my linpack testing, as it lets me run it in infinite and is just easier to deal with.





Mussels said:


> ^ what he said.
> 
> a 32 bit stress test is useless on an x64 OS, since it doesnt test all of the CPU. those untested parts could be unstable, and cause the OS to crash even when you pass the 32 bit tests fine.



Tech ARP x264 Benchmark

If you guys are using the x86 version of Prime 95 that would be your problem. x64 version, bottom link

I've use both x64 versions P95 and LinX. P95 always proves out over LinX, or any linpack for that matter, on AMD. If I'm P95 stable on my AMD overclock I never, never have any bsod. Games, benches, encoding, riping, etc never once has proven unstable after P95 24 hour pass.



JrRacinFan said:


> @mastrdrver
> 
> IIRC, 1007BPMW. What's bad about it is that the board I am currently running has no cpu-nb voltage adjustments, so I have to leave NB between 2-2.2, as it's VID is 1.175.
> 
> ...



I looked in the manual I have for that board. I can't believe there is only nb, sb, and vdimm adjustments. What a rip! I hope you got it for free or something. Only reason I got mine was because it came with the Athlon X3 that unlocks with L3. Fwiw that chip is the same letter code (BPMW) just an earlier date and it does a little better per voltage wise on the CPU-NB than my 555 did and the Athlon is a C2. I had a 550BE that unlocks and it is a pure dud compared to the Athlon with the CPU-NB. The Athlon really acts a lot like a C3 on the CPU-NB part.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 11, 2010)

Hmmm, how is it possible to run dual channel with AMD with 3 dimms?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 11, 2010)

Bank interleaving. I myself have done it in the past.

 The AMD Phenom II OC'ers Club


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 11, 2010)

Did it give you a lot of trouble when tweaking timings?

It could be the ram but seems like its a nightmare to try and tweak.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 11, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Did it give you a lot of trouble when tweaking timings?
> 
> It could be the ram but seems like its a nightmare to try and tweak.



Not at all. Was the same as if I was clockin' 2 sticks.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> still not there ?



With 3.5GHz clock ? lol'd No, still not.  BTW : of 2 - HAF932 or HAF-X ? Which should i go for performance-to-price-wise ? 932 is obviously ~70$ cheaper.  Take care, dude & thanx in advance.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 11, 2010)

xanlord said:


> With 3.5GHz clock ? lol'd No, still not.  BTW : of 2 - HAF932 or HAF-X ? Which should i go for performance-to-price-wise ? 932 is obviously ~70$ cheaper.  Take care, dude & thanx in advance.



i would get the cheaper one, but i also admit im one of the guys that doesnt pay much for cases


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 11, 2010)

HAF932 is also loud for quiet hood with it's dBa, CFMs & RPMs - 3 f***ing 230mm fans 2000RPM each, imagine how loud it will be with 3.7 - 3.9GHz clocks. I'm affraid to say 4.0 since the highest was 3.9GHz & it was totally unstable. BTW : i am just like you too with cases - don't need a fortune to buy one as long as it does it's cooling jobs nicely/as it should. Thanx for advice.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 11, 2010)

what else should i change to get a better oc or is this chip not able to get past 3.6ghz? my temps are fine idels 20-25deg gaming 40-50 but no matter what iv tryed it just wont get past 3.6ghz i dont know if its the chip or i'm missing something.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 11, 2010)

catnipkiller said:


> what else should i change to get a better oc or is this chip not able to get past 3.6ghz? my temps are fine idels 20-25deg gaming 40-50 but no matter what iv tryed it just wont get past 3.6ghz i dont know if its the chip or i'm missing something.



the chip is probably at its end, if you dont want to buy expensive watercooling gear/ high end air coolers. but 3.6 ghz is already ok, thats quite fast.

Have you tweaked the NB and Ram Subtimings yet?


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 11, 2010)

whats subtimings? i know about ram timings n stuff mines 5-5-5-15 ddr2 1066 thats all i have changed


----------



## Wile E (Nov 12, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Tech ARP x264 Benchmark
> 
> If you guys are using the x86 version of Prime 95 that would be your problem. x64 version, bottom link
> 
> ...



No, no x.264 benches, actual 1080p BD rip encodes at pretty rough settings. 

And I've used the x64 version of prime95 as well. Linpack is still better. It just pushes the cpu harder. It pushes more heat, and fails more often than P95. I quit using P95 because it was consistently proving to be unreliable at determining stability on my systems. CoD4 ended up being a better CPU stability test for me.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 12, 2010)

Prime95 is a far different beast today than it was before. Still not 100% perfect for every user though.

Mind you, I also don't beleive using any one test is good enough...I gotta pass them all.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2010)

catnipkiller said:


> whats subtimings? i know about ram timings n stuff mines 5-5-5-15 ddr2 1066 thats all i have changed



as the name says, subtimings are a form of ram timings, normally all timings that follow after the regular 5-5-5-15 are regarded as subtiming. tweaking these can net additional performance,give a healthy boost of stability,or produce major instability, dependant on which timing you tweak. 
what about the NB, how high are your clocks there?


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> *normally all timings that follow after the regular 5-5-5-15 are regarded as subtiming.*



In every AMD-based mobo (courtsey of ASUS in my/most cases) this section lately found in either JumperFree or CPU Tweaking section of BIOS. Finally a person to ask that question, to - how shall i say - remove this annoying weight off my shoulders : what can you suggest ? I wanted to play with *all* of these & still do. Any suggestions ?  tRCD, tRC, tRRD, etc...... - what the f*** _are_ these mean ? I know it's reffered to catnipkillah (jk no offence) but it annoyed me for more than just a long time.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> In every AMD-based mobo (courtsey of ASUS in my/most cases) this section lately found in either JumperFree or CPU Tweaking section of BIOS. Finally a person to ask that question, to - how shall i say - remove this annoying weight off my shoulders : what can you suggest ? I wanted to play with *all* of these & still do. Any suggestions ?  tRCD, tRC, tRRD, etc...... - what the f*** _are_ these mean ? I know it's reffered to catnipkillah (jk no offence) but it annoyed me for more than just a long time.



hell, no one knows what they do, its magic 


i just tend to spend ages trying every combination til i find the one that helps whatever goal i'm going for (stability or speed) - not exactly something you can rush into.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> hell, no one knows what they do, its magic
> 
> 
> i just tend to spend ages trying every combination til i find the one that helps whatever goal i'm going for (stability or speed) - not exactly something you can rush into.



F***.  

As i expected.  Anyway, still wanna play with these & i need now thorough explenation on each of these in Google, Softpedia, or any other techie site, TPU included. TPU cover this issue, right ?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> F***.
> 
> As i expected.  Anyway, still wanna play with these & i need now thorough explenation on each of these in Google, Softpedia, or any other techie site, TPU included. TPU cover this issue, right ?



ah hell no, its not that simple.

you can make 10 systems with identical hardware, and they'll still need slightly different settings to get the best out of each of them.

when you add in all the possible combinations with thousands of varieties of ram and motherboards, its just not possible to make an easy guide for someone. likely google will find you help for your motherboard and some reccomended settings, but it doesnt mean they'll work the same for everyone.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 12, 2010)

M4N98TD-EVO+Mushkin RedLines CL6 DDR3 1600MHz 2x2GB. Mobo supports RAM upto DDR3 2000MHz (O.C.) & upto 16GB. Me going for "mere" 8GB DDR3 1600MHz tops for this & next year.  Currently using the 780a SLI based M3N-HT Deluxe until i'll switch to this 980a SLI-based mobo. Just need the cash for last 2 parts : case (HAF932) & GPU (2xGTX 480). Don't worry - still got time til the end of this month/year to learn about these subtimings & stuff. Thanx.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> when you add in all the possible combinations with thousands of varieties of ram and motherboards, its just not possible to make an easy guide for someone. likely google will find you help for your motherboard and some reccomended settings, but it doesnt mean they'll work the same for everyone.



Still easier to configure than ISDN.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 12, 2010)

^lol'd Nice one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry guys... im no longer a phenom II OCer   i changed my last Phenom II machine over to a 1156 Xeon setup. you guys are still awesome!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> sorry guys... Im no longer a phenom ii ocer   i changed my last phenom ii machine over to a 1156 xeon setup. You guys are still awesome!



burn the heretic!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> burn the heretic!



I seriously love you mussels!!! naa ive been wanting a P55 setup for a long time now and i had to sell my Phenom II setup to get the funds.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> burn the heretic!




We don't have to, he has an Intel now. His shit is already burning.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> We don't have to, he has an Intel now. His shit is already burning.



the poor environment


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> We don't have to, he has an Intel now. His shit is already burning.



LOL yea it does load at 70 deg cel but that at 4ghz 1.4v


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> In every AMD-based mobo (courtsey of ASUS in my/most cases) this section lately found in either JumperFree or CPU Tweaking section of BIOS. Finally a person to ask that question, to - how shall i say - remove this annoying weight off my shoulders : what can you suggest ? I wanted to play with *all* of these & still do. Any suggestions ?  tRCD, tRC, tRRD, etc...... - what the f*** _are_ these mean ? I know it's reffered to catnipkillah (jk no offence) but it annoyed me for more than just a long time.



most timings benefits are for stability reasons only,but i know for sure, that the TRC is directly linked to the Ram-NB communication, and can improve both the bandwith and the speed of the L3 cache. you may want to start there


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> most timings benefits are for stability reasons only,but i know for sure, that the TRC is directly linked to the Ram-NB communication, and can improve both the bandwith and the speed of the L3 cache. you may want to start there



Which number to start from ? Thanx.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Which number to start from ? Thanx.



dependant on your rams spd, i guess


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 12, 2010)

The numbers there (in those corresponding sections - tRCD, tRCCD, etc....) range from anything like either 1, 5, or even 20. SPD ? I forgot what the f*** is it ? Somehow connected with RAM freq ? Thanx. I'll need pretty _ALOT_ of tolerance for playing with these, i beleive.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 12, 2010)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1479440

fsb is normal my ram is ddr6400 running 1066 running 3:8 5-5-5-15-31-2t
i wanna try and get it to 3,8 but thats me just what iv been aiming for my temps will do it just it wont go


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2010)

xanlord said:


> The numbers there (in those corresponding sections - tRCD, tRCCD, etc....) range from anything like either 1, 5, or even 20. SPD ? I forgot what the f*** is it ? Somehow connected with RAM freq ? Thanx. I'll need pretty _ALOT_ of tolerance for playing with these, i beleive.



the TRC i mean is normally the first timing thats to be found after the main timings (5-5-5-15)
it should be about 25-35, depending on your ram 



catnipkiller said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1479440
> 
> fsb is normal my ram is ddr6400 running 1066 running 3:8 5-5-5-15-31-2t
> i wanna try and get it to 3,8 but thats me just what iv been aiming for my temps will do it just it wont go



as i said, try not to clock the main clocks higher, it wont go further without you investing a fair amount of money on expensive and effective cooling, and even with them, i dont think you can get out more than maybe 150 mhz MAXIMUM... realistic would be 100 i think.
how about getting the maximum speed out of your CPUs NB ? 
thats the second best place to gain additional performance and snappyness from.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 12, 2010)

like would upping my fsb and lowering my muti  be better then just having 3.6ghz from the muti? cuz as i sit my system is 100% stable


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 12, 2010)

Was fiddling round with AMD overdrive proggy last night and managed to get my Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066 upto 1156MHz at the same timings and Voltage and it was stable enough to do 10 runs of FC2 ranch long but they did get rather warm


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2010)

catnipkiller said:


> like would upping my fsb and lowering my muti  be better then just having 3.6ghz from the muti? cuz as i sit my system is 100% stable



Not to be a smartass, but the FSB is long abandoned by AMD.... today we talk of HTT
but to answer your question, i can say: maybe. but dont expect much, you maybe be able to squeeze 25-50 more out of it, but just under certain conditions.
also, it would raise your NB clocks, which would be indeed beneficial,performancewise, but i would start with a higher NB multi there, so you dont need to clock the HTT up so much

@athlonite
how do they time for you?
how much is possible with 4-4-4-18?


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 12, 2010)

they time crap lucky to get 880MHz @ 4-4-4-18 or maybe it's just something I'm not doing quite right I'm not as patient as I once was


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 13, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> they time crap lucky to get 880MHz @ 4-4-4-18 or maybe it's just something I'm not doing quite right I'm not as patient as I once was



what revision is your kit?


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 13, 2010)

xanlord said:


> In every AMD-based mobo (courtsey of ASUS in my/most cases) this section lately found in either JumperFree or CPU Tweaking section of BIOS. Finally a person to ask that question, to - how shall i say - remove this annoying weight off my shoulders : what can you suggest ? I wanted to play with *all* of these & still do. Any suggestions ?  tRCD, tRC, tRRD, etc...... - what the f*** _are_ these mean ? I know it's reffered to catnipkillah (jk no offence) but it annoyed me for more than just a long time.



I'm going to reference myself on this one.

Read this too. There is a video in that article that really simplifies a lot of those first 4 timings.

Realize that:
1) DDR2 speeds =! DDR3 speeds
2) Timings are relative to the Dimm speed. Increase the speed and the latency will change if the timing isn't adjusted accordingly.

I've also messed with dimm timings and speed and used PC Vantage to test for effects. It didn't really matter what I did timings and speed made no effect in the score as the score was _never_ changed more than 10 points. Though moving the CPU-NB from 2000Mhz to 2600Mhz saw the score jump ~300 points.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> burn the heretic!



Your AMD has to catch his Intel first.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2010)

burn Wile E, THEN the heretic.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> burn Wile E, THEN the heretic.



el o el....


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 13, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I'm going to reference myself on this one.
> 
> Read this too. There is a video in that article that really simplifies a lot of those first 4 timings.
> 
> ...



Thanx for articles, will read 'em thoroughly later+will watch the vid. Just came back from work, ~15mins ago.


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 19, 2010)

Subscribed.

Updated my cpu today from an Athlon II x4 to a Phenom II x4 965BE, quickly overclocked it easily to a nice 4.2GHz. Having ~18°C in my room, with good ventilation and a cooler master hyper 212+ on it, I'm running under prime 95 at 52°C, maybe a little hot, but I'm at 1.52V 







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1491891


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 25, 2010)

hey guys finally decided to play with a phenom II what voltages are the most important for overclocking these chips? i have some bios screenshots so you can see what i have available


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2010)

Mainly want to touch CPU & CPU-NB Voltages. I suggest sticking with cpu core. Most of the Phenom II quads tend to take 1.4v for 3.8Ghz core clocks. Leave ram auto'd for now or 1333 cl9 1.6v and tweak later.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 25, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mainly want to touch CPU & CPU-NB Voltages. I suggest sticking with cpu core. Most of the Phenom II quads tend to take 1.4v for 3.8Ghz core clocks. Leave ram auto'd for now or 1333 cl9 1.6v and tweak later.



what???  my 945 dopes 3.6 stable at 1.4625V!!!!
anything less and it will BSOD!! my ram was at 320, lower than the max 400 it can achieve.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> what???  my 945 dopes 3.6 stable at 1.4625V!!!!
> anything less and it will BSOD!! my ram was at 320, lower than the max 400 it can achieve.



My unlocked 555 Black and a 965 C2 that I was clocking on a Gigabyte 790FX took 1.4v to keep stable at 3.8. Might be coincidence.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 25, 2010)

this is what i got so far should i run the NB and HT higher is there any benefit?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 25, 2010)

i'd keep working on the core until you max it out man.. i figure 4.1-4.2 might be doable given how low the voltage is on that thing.  when you get to dealing with the cpu-nb just up that and leave the ht link at 2k or so.. it's not really worth raising it imho


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> this is what i got so far should i run the NB and HT higher is there any benefit?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101125/phenom.jpg



NB Yes, that is where cpu-nb volts come into play. HT Link, no not really.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2010)

^^^ Correct!  NB is a night and day different, HT none noticeable by me at least.  Actually lower HT will help you stabilize your overclock a bit.  I just leave mine at default.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok guys i got the CPU-NB @ 3000 with 1.3v how far do these normally go?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 25, 2010)

you might have a golden chip you jackass i need 1.425v for 2800nb to be stable man i hate you right now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Ok guys i got the CPU-NB @ 3000 with 1.3v how far do these normally go?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101125/phenom1.jpg





crazyeyesreaper said:


> you might have a golden chip you jackass i need 1.425v for 2800nb to be stable man i hate you right now



yep, that's pretty awesome Athlon!     I would run it a bit longer at those settings to make sure it doesn't act up on the long run, it's pretty amazing!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 25, 2010)

oh so it appears this isnt normal? Like i said i have been on X58 for awhile so all of this is new to me


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2010)

You're probablly not completely stable at 3000 @ 1.3v. At 3000 NB you'll want to match your RAM at half the speed so go for 1500mhz or so on the RAM.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 25, 2010)

ok thanks erocker!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 25, 2010)

indeed its a golden chip! one of 3 i ever knew of


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> indeed its a golden chip! one of 3 i ever knew of



Nah, typical really. I can set things in Overdrive above those settings and get a screenshot as well. I can also set those setting in the Bios and boot.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you might have a golden chip you jackass i need 1.425v for 2800nb to be stable man i hate you right now





Velvet Wafer said:


> indeed its a golden chip! one of 3 i ever knew of



You guys. Heh. It's my old chip, of course it's a good one.


Same story with everyone that buys my old stuff, each and every time. 

:shadedshu

I credit my burn-in process...

Athlon, use 2400mhz HT. Just bump the multi up.


Or, go to 300+ mhz HTT, for 3000NB+/2400HTT+. You'll need to push chipset and sb volts up a bit though, as USB will start to fail somewheres around 300 if you do add more volts. 1.25v on boardNB and SB should be good to go.

Of course, with jsut 300, you'll be @ either 3900mhz, or 4200, so go a few higher to get 4ghz again. Push that stable, and you'll get the best you can.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 25, 2010)

what do i gotta set for CPU/NB voltage dave?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 25, 2010)

kinda depends on ram, right, so you might need up to 1.4v, shouldn't bother giving more than that.

Don't be afraid to run 2.65v into VDDA, either.  Similar to cpuPLL on Intel, but more effective, IMHO.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 25, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> My unlocked 555 Black and a 965 C2 that I was clocking on a Gigabyte 790FX took 1.4v to keep stable at 3.8. Might be coincidence.



Its probably the board. My 955BE C3 does 3800 on 1.4v but not on any of the other 3 boards I've tried but only on my Gigabyte 790X and 790FX (now dead). Any other board needed more volts but they were also MSI boards too fwiw.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I credit my burn-in process...



i assume you wont share your knowledge regarding that?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you might have a golden chip you jackass i need 1.425v for 2800nb to be stable man i hate you right now



don't be mean to him.. iirc aren't you using a chip i gave to you/traded for a lesser model?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i assume you wont share your knowledge regarding that?


Him? prob not!

Me! Yes I'll give ya my heads up on Burning the CPU!

Water cooled.... turn down the fans to low setting.... Crank up the volts while running stock cpu settings. Get the cpu hot!!! *thats the key*

Next 

Up the cu volts to 1.55V for stock clocks and run AOD Overdrive stress setting for an hour!
After it passes your good to go.
Worked for me two times in a row 

clocking to 4.8GHz atm with little tweaking and running 18C

But then again its -15c here and I have the window open.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 26, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> don't be mean to him.. iirc aren't you using a chip i gave to you/traded for a lesser model?



yes indeed i am if i remember you were running 4100cpu 2800nb 24/7 on water

my Frio allows 4000 /2800 at 1.55 / 1.425v but i run 3800 / 2600 with 1.45 and 1.3v


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I credit my burn-in process...





Velvet Wafer said:


> i assume you wont share your knowledge regarding that?



I will. He covers the pins in bullshit.  Lol.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Him? prob not!
> 
> Me! Yes I'll give ya my heads up on Burning the CPU!
> 
> ...



thanks, how did you find out the burn actually did something?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2010)

Burning in has never been proven to do anything.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Burning in has never been proven to do anything.



the only way i think it can help, is to help soften/smooth out the compounds used in CPU's under the heatspreaders. you know, evens out air bubbles or whatnot.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep, that's about the only way. Compounds like AS5 needs time to cure properly to get the best results, and cycling heat cures it faster.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yep, that's about the only way. Compounds like AS5 needs time to cure properly to get the best results, and cycling heat cures it faster.



i wasnt even thinking thermal grease, i meant on the inside of the chip. UNDER the heatspreader, between it and the CPU/GPU core.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i wasnt even thinking thermal grease, i meant on the inside of the chip. UNDER the heatspreader, between it and the CPU/GPU core.



Considering a large portion of them are soldered these days, I doubt there would be any significant difference.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Considering a large portion of them are soldered these days, I doubt there would be any significant difference.



true. but if ANYTHING was to soften it, it would be those high temp runs.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 28, 2010)

Meh  Stupid AMD Overdrive software wont let me adjust the multi on my PII X4 940BE seems to think it's already at max with only 15x


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Meh  Stupid AMD Overdrive software wont let me adjust the multi on my PII X4 940BE seems to think it's already at max with only 15x



i've seen that, only lets you turn it down and not up on the latest version. retarded.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've seen that, only lets you turn it down and not up on the latest version. retarded.



That's exactly the problem :shadedshu dumb ass AMD programmers


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 10, 2010)

Got the f***er working !!!!!!!!!! Changed CPU, mobo, RAM & chassis, now i have HAF932, Mushkin RedLine 2x2GB DDR3 1600MHz (forced it in BIOS to 1600MHz, reads as 800MHz unganged in CPU-Z), M4N98TD-EVO (i beleive i gonna be in love with this mobo  ) & - behold - Phenom II 965BE 125W rev._*C3*_ 3.4GHz. The only "rant" i have - i am confused, CPU Ratio in M4N98TD-EVO & CPU's multi in M3N-HT Deluxe are the same thing or should i hit F11 or update BIOS to see the CPU's multi ? Other than that - every-f***ing-thing is paradise !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2010)

You should be able to see the multi in your motherboards bios. are you wanting to OC it to 4ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've seen that, only lets you turn it down and not up on the latest version. retarded.





brandonwh64 said:


> You should be able to see the multi in your motherboards bios. are you wanting to OC it to 4ghz



That's when you use Phenom MSR Tweaker. My cousins cheap nvidia 7025 based didn't have ANY OC options in bios so i showed him that software. He liked it til got sick of it and bought an overclocking friendly board.


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 10, 2010)

2brandon :

I see the CPU Ratio & not CPU multi in BIOS section of M4N98TD-EVO. It goes like this : Auto, 0.4, 0.5, etc... & probably 17, 20, etc.... It might be the multi, but i'm not so sure bout that. Also - should i enable the NVCC, ECC & NVidia Unleashed modes ? NVCC=Nvidia Calibration, DRAM ECC=Error Checking & Correction, Unleashed Mode=Full potential of CPU with warning of frying the CPU.  

2JrRacinFan :

Phenom MSR Tweaker ? If it's soft, than i'm confused since i heard of Phenom TWKR Edition CPU. As for OC'ing friendly mobo - M4N98TD-EVO OC friendly enough, i think. Might be wrong. Phenom II 965BE is Black Edition therefore OC friendly as hell. 

*UPDATE*

Played with it (CPU Ratio) & other overclocking/overvoltaging stuff & can say - it is CPU Multi, but in M4N98TD-EVO's flavor.  Currently nailed it @ 3.6GHz/1.375v. Soon 3.8GHz & test it with Vantage & LinX.

*UPDATE #2*

3.7GHz/1.375v - Vantage & SuperPi 32M scores below.


----------



## Munki (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was in bed asleep, so forgive me if this is slurred a bit.

I need to change out my CPU cooler to get a accusal "ok" OC. 

mobo + CPU in stats to the left.

im hitting about 67C on hardware monitor with my multiplier set on 17x (matched 965)

Crazyeyesreaper and I walked through the BIOS checked everything out and determined it was in fact the cooler (although, everyone knows its a shyt cooler for quad cores).

I'm looking at the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 plus cooler and changing out the oem fan that puts out 76.8cfm with some Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" fans putting out 110.31 cfm. in a push - pull config. noise isn't a factor so I never even cared to look at it (running ultra kraze as exhaust so its loud anyways). 

You guys think this will get a decent overclock? I'd like a 3.8 but idk if that is a reachable goal.

I looked up the oem fan that comes with the 212 and it appears to be mislabeled junk.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...aster-hyper-212-plus-cpu-cooler-review-5.html

here are the expected products: 

Two:
Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" Case Fan
One:
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp...

Thermal paste:
Artic Silver 5 (cause its what I have) 

What do you guys think?

I want to thank Crazyeyesreaper and JrRacingFan for taking the time to help me out with this, I'm a complete n00b at overclocking. Thanks Guys.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2010)

Munki said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was in bed asleep, so forgive me if this is slurred a bit.
> 
> ...



a new cooler is not an option? there are some pretty good ones for small money already


----------



## Munki (Dec 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> a new cooler is not an option? there are some pretty good ones for small money already



I think thats exactly opposite of what I just wrote a book about.  

I need a new cooler..yes its an option cause thats what I would like a recommendation on.

sorry if im being mean im a bit grouchy.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2010)

Those slipstreams do not put out that much air. They are grossly overrated.

Why not just use your Ultra Kaze on the heatsink?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2010)

Munki said:


> I think thats exactly opposite of what I just wrote a book about.
> 
> I need a new cooler..yes its an option cause thats what I would like a recommendation on.
> 
> sorry if im being mean im a bit grouchy.



some prebuilt wcing kit like the corsair eco alc or sth similar... those are the best bang for the buck in my opinion


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> some prebuilt wcing kit like the corsair eco alc or sth similar... those are the best bang for the buck in my opinion



I disagree. The air coolers in the same price range are a better buy. Both are capable of similar performance, but the air cooler's performance doesn't degrade over time, or have the possibility of leaks.


----------



## jeepdriver (Dec 17, 2010)

Directron has the 212+, 5 bucks cheaper than Newegg right now.


----------



## Munki (Dec 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Those slipstreams do not put out that much air. They are grossly overrated.
> 
> Why not just use your Ultra Kaze on the heatsink?



because then I wouldn't have a exhaust fan  that and im not real sure how two of them are going to play with a 5850 being real close to there coolaid. made the mistake of putting the 5850 in the top slot.



jeepdriver said:


> Directron has the 212+, 5 bucks cheaper than Newegg right now.



Have you bought from there? 

Anyone else?

I can honestly say i've never heard of it 



@ WAFER no wc systems for this rig bro. Had some prebuillt xiggy and it cooled like poop for the cost.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2010)

Directron is trusted, ive bought there before with no problem


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, i've had my rig about two weeks now and because of the 1090t it was an easy overclock but I want to optimise everything and get a better understanding of it all in the process.

Unsure of settings to use for the memory, which voltages affect NB capability and also any benefits in FSB overclocking.

Any help much appreciated as I have the day off so loads of time to bench and stuff


----------



## Munki (Dec 17, 2010)

Munki said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was in bed asleep, so forgive me if this is slurred a bit.
> 
> ...



no other comments? Suggestions? good fan options?


----------



## jeepdriver (Dec 17, 2010)

I've bought from Directron before, with no problems.
Velvet Wafer once recommended the Enermax Magma fans,
which I bought a couple and am very happy with. They are quiet,
while moving a good bit of air.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 17, 2010)

Enermax Magma fans are good but pricey i had 2x of them very good fans 70cfm they push is actual cfm there blades also slide off for easy cleaning 2x of them would be fairly good on a 212+ silent with great cooling. as they really are 65-70 cfm at about 20db just there price tag is fairly absurd at around $15 per fan

my suggestion

get the 212+ from Directron and grab  2x yate loon mediums good cheap fans that push there rated cfm

2x Yate Loon mediums 70cfm 33db $3.99 = $7.98      http://www.xoxide.com/yate-loon-mediumspeed-120.htm
1x Coolermaster Hyper 212+          $24.99               http://www.directron.com/rrb10212pgp.html

Total Cost: $32.97
Total Cost estimated with shipping: $40

that would be my suggestion.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 18, 2010)

Munki said:


> because then I wouldn't have a exhaust fan  that and im not real sure how two of them are going to play with a 5850 being real close to there coolaid. made the mistake of putting the 5850 in the top slot.


So? Just throw any cheap old thing as an exhaust fan. The heatsink is more important.



Munki said:


> Have you bought from there?
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> I can honestly say i've never heard of it


Good place to buy. Never ripped me off, and I've used them quite a few times.



Munki said:


> @ WAFER no wc systems for this rig bro. Had some prebuillt xiggy and it cooled like poop for the cost.


The ones he's referring to cool as well as the best air coolers, but they also cost the same as the best air coolers. If you can fit tall heatsinks in your case, they are pretty pointless. They are great for cases that can't fit those tall coolers tho.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Enermax Magma fans are good but pricey i had 2x of them very good fans 70cfm they push is actual cfm there blades also slide off for easy cleaning 2x of them would be fairly good on a 212+ silent with great cooling. as they really are 65-70 cfm at about 20db just there price tag is fairly absurd at around $15 per fan




magmas are kinda a sort of exclusive fan, but believe me, 15$ is not much for a really good fan. up from that you will find many industrial grade fans, which make commercial fans look like poop in general. 
the difference between some noname cheap bearing fan to a magma, is the difference from a magma to an expensive Delta/EBMPapst etc


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 18, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Ok, i've had my rig about two weeks now and because of the 1090t it was an easy overclock but I want to optimise everything and get a better understanding of it all in the process.
> 
> Unsure of settings to use for the memory, which voltages affect NB capability and also any benefits in FSB overclocking.
> 
> Any help much appreciated as I have the day off so loads of time to bench and stuff



My post seems to have got missed  I can get 4ghz @1.42 but it seems to need 1.55v for 4.25ghz. Any way of getting that voltage down by tweaking other stuff?

Also 3000 NB seems to be out of reach on this board  Should i be running the HT in tandem with the NB?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 18, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> magmas are kinda a sort of exclusive fan, but believe me, 15$ is not much for a really good fan. up from that you will find many industrial grade fans, which make commercial fans look like poop in general.
> the difference between some noname cheap bearing fan to a magma, is the difference from a magma to an expensive Delta/EBMPapst etc



ive owned magmas in terms of price to performance they kinda suck compared to yate loons i loved the easy cleaning etc but at $12 price difference they just werent worth it and i got my deltas for $7 a piece so yea lol i dont buy expensive fans i just wait for good deals

2x deltas on a fan speed controller at 2000 rpm = TT FRIO that keeps my 4ghz PII at less then 50'c Linpack load


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ive owned magmas in terms of price to performance they kinda suck compared to yate loons i loved the easy cleaning etc but at $12 price difference they just werent worth it and i got my deltas for $7 a piece so yea lol i dont buy expensive fans i just wait for good deals
> 
> 2x deltas on a fan speed controller at 2000 rpm = TT FRIO that keeps my 4ghz PII at less then 50'c Linpack load



yeah 7$ for a delta sounds much better^^
i would prefer deltas in any way as said, but such good deals dont come around each day. luckily i got my fans as present


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2010)

im sorta new to this. How does this look guys?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> im sorta new to this. How does this look guys?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101218/cpu-3900.jpg



how high is your NB? what voltages in bios? Clocks and CPU voltage look good already


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2010)

which voltage do you have to up for the NB clocks?

i updated my BIOS and it erased my profiles, so my settings were lost  figure i'll be more methodical this time.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2010)

Sharing some Ohio winter overclocking What voltage help with memory overclocking. im trying to get 1600mhz stable and its proving to be a pain


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

^ Dang, those are awesome temsp! 

Clocks and voltage look good on the CPU bro. 

As far as memory overclocking, either DRAM voltage or NB/CPU voltage.  Sometimes adding a tick to the NB/CPU voltage does the trick on the RAM.


----------



## crunchie (Dec 19, 2010)

Getting warm over here now so it's 4050Mhz 24/7 for now.


----------



## Munki (Dec 20, 2010)

Just letting everyone know I ordered the CM 212 cooler with some Yate Loon's to replace the oem fan and to add one. I ill post temps after installing


----------



## Neo4 (Dec 20, 2010)

Pretty pleased with this result so far. Stable and running nonstop several days now.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 20, 2010)

Neo4 said:


> Pretty pleased with this result so far. Stable and running nonstop several days now.



the NB is still to be tinkered with!


----------



## Neo4 (Dec 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the NB is still to be tinkered with!



You're right, it's just a fast sloppy job wanting to see what I could get and I was pretty surprised. This board really is a good overclocker like everyone says. I went up 5 MHz bus speed at a time and stopped at 285 because that's a solid 4 GHz. It didn't so much as hiccup once and probably has more room to go. It's only running at 1.4 vcore in the BIOS. If I spend the cash and get some DDR3 2000 I wouldn't have to lower the speed to 1066 like I did. Maybe I'll get more ambitious later and see what the upper limit is. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 20, 2010)

Neo4 said:


> You're right, it's just a fast sloppy job wanting to see what I could get and I was pretty surprised. This board really is a good overclocker like everyone says. I went up 5 MHz bus speed at a time and stopped at 285 because that's a solid 4 GHz. It didn't so much as hiccup once and probably has more room to go. It's only running at 1.4 vcore in the BIOS. If I spend the cash and get some DDR3 2000 I wouldn't have to lower the speed to 1066 like I did. Maybe I'll get more ambitious later and see what the upper limit is. Happy Holidays!



sounds like you will have great fun in the future 
happy holidays, also for you!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 20, 2010)

Munki said:


> Just letting everyone know I ordered the CM 212 cooler with some Yate Loon's to replace the oem fan and to add one. I ill post temps after installing



It should cool pretty well, I'm using the stock fan and a CM R4 "sickleflow" in push pull and have 38*C for an idle temp, and 48*C-50*C under full load. Once I get another sickleflow, I intend on a nice overclock.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 20, 2010)

Neo4 said:


> You're right, it's just a fast sloppy job wanting to see what I could get and I was pretty surprised. This board really is a good overclocker like everyone says. I went up 5 MHz bus speed at a time and stopped at 285 because that's a solid 4 GHz. It didn't so much as hiccup once and probably has more room to go. It's only running at 1.4 vcore in the BIOS. If I spend the cash and get some DDR3 2000 I wouldn't have to lower the speed to 1066 like I did. Maybe I'll get more ambitious later and see what the upper limit is. Happy Holidays!



Hey Neo, I have the same board in my new build. Very impressed by it for a good price. Temps are excellent on it. I have the nb @2.8 with the HT at the same. Let me know if you push it further and what sort of settings it took to get there


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 20, 2010)

So does anyone know where ShadowFold has been? He hasn't been on TPU since June, a full 6 months!? 

Shadow, where you at mang!?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> So does anyone know where ShadowFold has been? He hasn't been on TPU since June, a full 6 months!?
> 
> Shadow, where you at mang!?



I wondered this way back when i had a Phenom II cause i PMed him to see if he would add me to the list.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2010)

i should be getting a PII 925 in a few days, what can i expect from it overclocking wise?

and what board would be good in the mid range?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i should be getting a PII 925 in a few days, what can i expect from it overclocking wise?
> 
> and what board would be good in the mid range?



I dunno, ive gotten out of AMD chips until bulldozer. 

a good 880 board would probably OC decently


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah but i got this as part of a deal, so ill use it for main gaming rig instead of i7, and put i7 for crunching

you think i could do 3.5?

was thinking either 880G or 890GX board

we have a good demoshop where i can get nice deals on boards


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2010)

890GX would be best


----------



## Neo4 (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Hey Neo, I have the same board in my new build. Very impressed by it for a good price. Temps are excellent on it. I have the nb @2.8 with the HT at the same. Let me know if you push it further and what sort of settings it took to get there



I'll do that LifeOnMars.


----------



## Neo4 (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Hey Neo, I have the same board in my new build. Very impressed by it for a good price. Temps are excellent on it. I have the nb @2.8 with the HT at the same. Let me know if you push it further and what sort of settings it took to get there



I'll do that LifeOnMars.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah but i got this as part of a deal, so ill use it for main gaming rig instead of i7, and put i7 for crunching
> 
> you think i could do 3.5?
> 
> ...



try grabbing an older 790gx 790x board hell i think Athlon X2 has an M3A79T + 9650 for $70 or was it $60 just drop in your 925 and blam overclock it and as far as clock speed id say 3.6ghz should be doable if the board does well on the HTT clock you might see 3.7


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2010)

wont buy stuff from the states, only cpus and memory+ ssds

customs will be way too curious about the things lol

but yeah, was thinking about this http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1740 msi 790FX-GD70, they go for around 90$ used here and should be good overclockers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2010)

That board is sexy and very solid!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2010)

exsactly 

+ it can hold quite a few folding cards


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes it can .


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 22, 2010)

Do unlocked Athlon II's count ?  heh...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wont buy stuff from the states, only cpus and memory+ ssds
> 
> customs will be way too curious about the things lol
> 
> but yeah, was thinking about this http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1740 msi 790FX-GD70, they go for around 90$ used here and should be good overclockers


790 chipset? Really?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wont buy stuff from the states, only cpus and memory+ ssds
> 
> customs will be way too curious about the things lol
> 
> but yeah, was thinking about this http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1740 msi 790FX-GD70, they go for around 90$ used here and should be good overclockers




good choice heck if was going to go upto AM3 anytime soon I'd buy one although the they're a bit sketchy on the SATA with Hardware raid I'd like to know what it is

@fullinfusion maybe it's still to expensive to go 890FX chipset I know they're as expensive as hell here


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 22, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with wanting a 790 chipset mobo. Not everyone needs the latest and greatest...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> There's nothing wrong with wanting a 790 chipset mobo. Not everyone needs the latest and greatest...



yes they do. everyone needs the best.


just ask fitseries3, or fordGT90


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 22, 2010)

Heh, I wouldn't ask them for directions to the nearest gas station.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Heh, I wouldn't ask them for directions to the nearest gas station.



they wouldnt know. they'd tell you to hire a private jet and fly to the one with the best quality fuel, direct from the source in Afghanistan.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> they wouldnt know. they'd tell you to hire a private jet and fly to the one with the best quality fuel, direct from the source in Afghanistan.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> they wouldnt know. they'd tell you to hire a private jet and fly to the one with the best quality fuel, direct from the source in Afghanistan.



i can confirm that for fits at least


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2010)

nah, 790FX will do just fine, its not like om going to do massive overclocking and so on, and besides, its a 925, why should i spend 2-3x as much on a board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nah, 790FX will do just fine, its not like om going to do massive overclocking and so on, and besides, its a 925, why should i spend 2-3x as much on a board



790FX is very solid bro, I had some great times with it!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 22, 2010)

im STILL having great times with it my 965 sits 3800 2600 24/7 but runs a nice round 4000 / 2800 if i need it to rock stable dont always need the latest and greatest to get good clocks and have fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im STILL having great times with it my 965 sits 3800 2600 24/7 but runs a nice round 4000 / 2800 if i need it to rock stable dont always need the latest and greatest to get good clocks and have fun



Very true! 

If I recall correctly, it ws the M3A79-T ASUS board that yielded me 3.6 GHz on a Phenom 9850!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 22, 2010)

yea ive managed to push 4200 on this gigabyte board of mine wasnt LinX stable but was game stable so not all bad i tend to give up the extra 200mhz for less noise and rock stable stability tho


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea ive managed to push 4200 on this gigabyte board of mine wasnt LinX stable but was game stable so not all bad i tend to give up the extra 200mhz for less noise and rock stable stability tho



yep, not bad at all bro.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 22, 2010)

still if i had the cash id go intel.... but ill have to wait for bulldozer as my 6970s are completely 100% bottlenecked by the 6970 xfire i got wedged into my case and i mean wedges note to anyone with k62 or like Lian Li cases the 6970 BARELY fits im not joking were talking less then a few 1 cm space


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> still if i had the cash id go intel.... but ill have to wait for bulldozer as my 6970s are completely 100% bottlenecked by the 6970 xfire i got wedged into my case and i mean wedges note to anyone with k62 or like Lian Li cases the 6970 BARELY fits im not joking were talking less then a few 1 cm space



There only like what? half an inch smaller then a 5970?

5970 is 12"

Oh well im running Green now lol


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wont buy stuff from the states, only cpus and memory+ ssds
> 
> customs will be way too curious about the things lol
> 
> but yeah, was thinking about this http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1740 msi 790FX-GD70, they go for around 90$ used here and should be good overclockers



The 790FX-GD70 is a great board.
I'm not giving mine up till I either kill it or go am3+.


MY 24/7 clocks:


----------



## Munki (Dec 26, 2010)

With the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Plus installed


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

now push that bitch further next step just bang out 3800cpu 2600nb with 1.45v and 1.3v cpu nb see what happens


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> now push that bitch further next step just bang out 3800cpu 2600nb with 1.45v and 1.3v cpu nb see what happens



hears mine settings 3.8ghz 1.37250v nb 2600 1.2250v, htt at 2.6ghz 1.2v


----------



## Munki (Dec 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> now push that bitch further next step just bang out 3800cpu 2600nb with 1.45v and 1.3v cpu nb see what happens



Maybe tomorrow... got to finish up a heater core in my car. (PITA)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2010)

Munki said:


> Maybe tomorrow... got to finish up a heater core in my car. (PITA)



Yikes!   Good chip bro, hope you have some time to fiddle with it.


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 29, 2010)

Going for 4.0GHz overclock & for VenomousX : which 120/140mm fans are best for this HS ? The names are : ArcticCooling, Thermaltake, Scythe. There are some great looking Scythe fans like 12cm UltraKaze 3000RPM/133cfm, 14cm KazeMaru 2 1700RPM/92CFM, etc.... Which one of those are good enough to keep it low-temped, high-OC 965BE @ 4.0GHz/1.4v ?

Going to buy VenomousX & 2 fans right now, need to know. UltraKaze is good looking & feeling, but S-Flex 1900RPM, quiet fan (35dBa) is somehow better RPM/acoustics-wise.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 29, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Going for 4.0GHz overclock & for VenomousX : which 120/140mm fans are best for this HS ? The names are : ArcticCooling, Thermaltake, Scythe. There are some great looking Scythe fans like 12cm UltraKaze 3000RPM/133cfm, 14cm KazeMaru 2 1700RPM/92CFM, etc.... Which one of those are good enough to keep it low-temped, high-OC 965BE @ 4.0GHz/1.4v ?
> 
> Going to buy VenomousX & 2 fans right now, need to know. UltraKaze is good looking & feeling, but S-Flex 1900RPM, quiet fan (35dBa) is somehow better RPM/acoustics-wise.



you still wont see, that this is an unreachable goal for you with air coolers,and especially that proc. if you would go full blown water, then maybe.... 
or you would have to get you an X6 or i3/5, these things do 4 on good air with ease i guess


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yea i had a difficult time with my 965BE C3 @ 3.9ghz on air. it didnt get too high but it was at the boundrys


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 29, 2010)

Currently on 3.7GHz (mere 300MHz) OC, 1.375v, stock HSF. Don't think VenomousX with good dual-fans setup won't hit 3.9/4.0GHz. The CPU is 125W TDP & rev.C3. Worth to try atleast, right ?  Max i'll do, if the CPU won't hit 4.0, is RMA the VenomousX for Edge H20-320.  Temp for CPU (with 3.7GHz OC & at idle) is currently 26C, dunno about load.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Currently on 3.7GHz (mere 300MHz) OC, 1.375v, stock HSF. Don't think VenomousX with good dual-fans setup won't hit 3.9/4.0GHz. The CPU is 125W TDP & rev.C3. Worth to try atleast, right ?  Max i'll do, if the CPU won't hit 4.0, is RMA the VenomousX for Edge H20-320.  Temp for CPU (with 3.7GHz OC & at idle) is currently 26C, dunno about load.



Yea you could always try.


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 29, 2010)

Forget bout my current fan question : 2xS-Flex's Quiet 1900RPM (+-380RPM) S-FDB (FluidDynamicBearing) 70CFM, now only VenomousX & Molex-to-PWM adapter are needed. VenomousX also has mirror-finish & like TRUE Black & Copper Editions comes with ChillFactor II. All i'll need after this is 20 - 17 degrees C temps @ idle in my rig & then i'll try that shy of another 300MHz OC.  VenomousX sells in Israel for 275 shekels or 80USD with taxes. Atleast that's the price for it in the same store i purchased those S-Flexes. Wish me luck - i'll go for it (VenomousX) @ Jan 10 2011. Seeya then, thanx for input.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm looking to upgrade by x4 965 to an x6 1090T. But I'm reading mixed things online on whether the 790FX-GD70 can handle the x6. Some people have reported the board going bad by using an x6. Can anyone shed more light on this?

If it makes any difference, I use the 140W version of the 965 and have pushed upto 1.5V without any issues.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2010)

well good news and bad news from me today killed a pair of xfx boards within an hour of each other :/ no idea whats up with that they just died in linx

good news is

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2097214_






got second on hwbot...


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2010)

At this rate....3.8 is gonna be it for me :/

Just bumped the multi up 1 since last SS.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 30, 2010)

Munki said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101229/Burin-36.jpg
> 
> At this rate....3.8 is gonna be it for me :/
> 
> Just bumped the multi up 1 since last SS.



I hit a wall at 3.8 Ghz too with my 965.
 Help me OC my x4 965


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2010)

@Munki

I'm just wondering why you need over 1.4v for 3.6Ghz?! My unlocked x2 does that @ 1.33v. Have a play around with ACC and maybe a notch or 2 with cpu/nb voltage.


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Munki
> 
> I'm just wondering why you need over 1.4v for 3.6Ghz?! My unlocked x2 does that @ 1.33v. Have a play around with ACC and maybe a notch or 2 with cpu/nb voltage.



Ya know...i don't think I touched the voltages.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2010)

Munki said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101229/Burin-36.jpg
> 
> At this rate....3.8 is gonna be it for me :/
> 
> Just bumped the multi up 1 since last SS.



did you ever touched the HTT and/or played with the NB clocks/CPU-NB Volts?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 30, 2010)

and for xanlord 4ghz is attainable with air just need a good cooler im running a FRIO with 2x Delta fans on a fancontroller long as i keep the cpu under 55c max load in linpack it will run 4ghz 2800nb as for anything higher its all temps the lower they are the further the PII will go. with fans at max speed of 3300rpm i can hit 4200mhz cpu 2800nb and run games like Badcompany 2 but cant pass linX or intelburntest etc etc

as for munki 

already told you man 

set the multi to x19 or w.e for 3800 set nb multi to 13 for 2600

set CPU voltage to 1.45 set CPU-NB voltage to 1.3 set NB voltage to 1.2 and you should be able to pass intel burn test. the voltages are a bit high on my cpu but my chip was a water cooled chip before i got it so it should work for you as well because you can probably back the voltages down once stable


----------



## xbonez (Dec 30, 2010)

Could someone have alook at this post of mine and tell me how I could go beyond 3.8 on my 965 with a Corsair H50?


----------



## wolf (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey guys, first time owner of a PII here, and going to need some help finalsing the settings on my overclock.

PII x6 1090T
Asus M4A785-M
4GB DDR2 800

overclock so far is; (prime stable)

3800mhz, 19x200
vcore set at 1.45v in bios, which results in ~1.4v idle and 1.38v load
HT link 2000mhz
NB frequency 2400mhz
ram speed 800mhz effective @ 5-5-5-15 2v (rated at 6-6-6-18 1.8v)

under primes small FFT CPU intensive tests she loads at around 65 degrees using the stock cooler (which is loud at that speed)

could use some help finalising the settings iI've used, I feel I can raise the NB frequency for example but have no experience eith PII's.

any help appreciated, wolf.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 30, 2010)

dude 6 cores if your lucky can go over 3000mhz NB pump that NB up as high as you can get her stable

just dont exceed 1.55v cpu 1.4v CPU-NB to be on the safe side.

also get a way better cooler lol your gonna hit the heat wall before you max the overclock and 65'c way way to hot on Phenom IIs you want to stay under 55'c for best results


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Could someone have alook at this post of mine and tell me how I could go beyond 3.8 on my 965 with a Corsair H50?



the chips are very temperature dependent is the H50 in a push/pull setup? even with the 9600 i have setup for my brother i can hit 50C on it the 965 140w is alot higher wattage...try bumping the volts up or lowering the ram speed to lessen the IMC stress.

just FYI you are pushing 170 watts or so at full load through that cooler with 3.8ghz and 1.475v


----------



## xbonez (Dec 30, 2010)

cdawall said:


> the chips are very temperature dependent is the H50 in a push/pull setup? even with the 9600 i have setup for my brother i can hit 50C on it the 965 140w is alot higher wattage...try bumping the volts up or lowering the ram speed to lessen the IMC stress.



Yes, the H50 is Push/pull with two Yate Loons. Temps on Prime 95 stress test do not exceed 50 degrees.
I tried bumping CPU voltage to 1.485 but it still BSOD at beyond 3.8 Ghz. Should I be adjusting some other voltage too?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Yes, the H50 is Push/pull with two Yate Loons. Temps on Prime 95 stress test do not exceed 50 degrees.
> I tried bumping CPU voltage to 1.485 but it still BSOD at beyond 3.8 Ghz. Should I be adjusting some other voltage too?



try playing with your HT clock your chip might not like over 19x also the internal temp monitor on these chips sucks it could just be off and your hitting 55-60C killing any overclock you will get.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 30, 2010)

I think I'll just stay at 3.8 and call it a day. Since I crunch 24x7, I don't wanna push the chip too much


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2010)

Shut mine down and wouldnt boot back up. lol. Finally got it back up and looking in the BIOS got one stick of RAM running normal (CL9) while the other is being special and running CL8 *yay*


----------



## SuPeR FlYYY (Dec 30, 2010)

i need a very stable over clock with a x4 965 on air with after market heat sink...looking for it too be very stable and dont really care how deep of an over clock it is...would be happy with 3.7 and beyond...any1 got the specs or info? thanks for any help!


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2010)

SuPeR FlYYY said:


> i need a very stable over clock with a x4 965 on air with after market heat sink...looking for it too be very stable and dont really care how deep of an over clock it is...would be happy with 3.7 and beyond...any1 got the specs or info? thanks for any help!



Fill out your system specs on the left hand side. In User Control Panel.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2010)

Currently checking stability of 955 BE @ 3.6GHz @ 1.35volts  on 6 of 15 threads with INtel Burn Test

So far so good


splat....BSOD


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2010)

Munki said:


> Currently checking stability of 955 BE @ 3.6GHz @ 1.35volts  on 6 of 15 threads with INtel Burn Test
> 
> So far so good
> 
> ...



a phenom has 4 threads 

dont be down so early. i believe i had hundreds of BSODs in my life during OC. until the BSODing does not begin, its not even real OCing


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> a phenom has 4 threads
> 
> dont be down so early. i believe i had hundreds of BSODs in my life during OC. until the BSODing does not begin, its not even real OCing



no no, lol. I know the Phenom has 4 threads. I was talking about the passes on the IntelBurnTest. Im at 1.37v working on the 14th of 15 passes and no BSOD


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2010)

For whatever reason the voltage shown on CPU-Z went up when it finished.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 30, 2010)

told ya munki up the multi till you hit 3800 then up the NB multi till you get to 2600 

set cpu volts to 1.45 and CPU-NB volts to 1.3 and run Intel Burn Test it should pass with flying colors 

with those temps you have another 8'c of room left before it affects stability and no app on the planet will stress your cpu as much as IBT in terms of temps that when it comes to apps we actually use not bench test and stability test with lol


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy crap...where'd you come from reaper? lol

Well, thats all fine and well. I just wanna know why im doing something ya know? So I can learn something from the experiance


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2010)

Munki said:


> For whatever reason the voltage shown on CPU-Z went up when it finished.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101230/009.jpg



thats called vdroop, or short "droop".its always there,and works as kinda electrical protection mechanism for the proc.. a very good vdroop,OCingwise, is unnoticeably low for the board sensors,and a good is about 0.01v-0.02v..average maybe 0.03... with about 0.4 yours is already quite jumpy, and can make overclocking more difficult for you... you have to start with relatively high volts in the bios, that droop in windows under load, constantly, which keeps you from having high volts in load scenarios 
(gaming, video or audio-encoding)
that always have to be calculated, otherwise the OC would be useless,logically.
but, in order to reach the required volts for 3.8 ghz, you need at least 1.4v, which equals in 1.45v you have to enter in the the bios, in order to keep the proc at minimum 1.4 under load.


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thats called vdroop, or short "droop".its always there,and works as kinda electrical protection mechanism for the proc.. a very good vdroop,OCingwise, is unnoticeably low for the board sensors,and a good is about 0.01v-0.02v..average maybe 0.03... with about 0.4 yours is already quite jumpy, and can make overclocking more difficult for you... you have to start with relatively high volts in the bios, that droop in windows under load, constantly, which keeps you from having high volts in load scenarios
> (gaming, video or audio-encoding)
> that always have to be calculated, otherwise the OC would be useless,logically.
> but, in order to reach the required volts for 3.8 ghz, you need at least 1.4v, which equals in 1.45v you have to enter in the the bios, in order to keep the proc at minimum 1.4 under load.



That makes sense. Currently setting to Crazy's recommended settings.

Last run the BIOS says 1.3875V


nvm. Just hung for a min


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2010)

BSOD before it finished 1st pass:


CPU Voltage @ 1.45
Multiplier @ x19 (200 * 19)
NB voltage @ 1.3
NB Multi @ 2600MHz


Should I bump up the NB voltage?

---------------------------------------------------

Went down with the NB Feq. No help.
Went back to 2600 (NB Freq)
upped the voltage on CPU to 1.475 [FAIL]


These are the last setting if anyone has anything:
CPU Multi @ x19
CPU Voltage @ 1.475
NB Freq @ 2600MHz
NB voltage @ 1.3


Guys with the setting above it was getting hot quick 10 seconds in it was at 51C so that voltage is gonna have to come down I think. Im leaving it off overnight (my baby went through hell tonight )

nn TPU


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 30, 2010)

@Munki make NB V = 1.4V 

one other thing too keep an eye on those HDD temps high 40's is not a good thing, hot air is thiner and doesn't give the lift the rw heads need to keep a safe distance from the platers surface...

51's not bad what does it eventually reach that's what counts


----------



## xbonez (Dec 30, 2010)

This is how I'm getting my 965 stable at 3.8. Note that mine's the 140W version though.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2010)

Munki said:


> BSOD before it finished 1st pass:
> 
> 
> CPU Voltage @ 1.45
> ...



dont change the NB, you need to change the CPU-NB volts... do you have that option in your bios?


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2010)

@ Munki. We both have Asus boards so the bios should be similar.  Check this post, I have screens of the bios for my 4ghz CPU settings.  The AMD Phenom II OC'ers Club


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> @Munki make NB V = 1.4V
> 
> one other thing too keep an eye on those HDD temps high 40's is not a good thing, hot air is thiner and doesn't give the lift the rw heads need to keep a safe distance from the platers surface...
> 
> 51's not bad what does it eventually reach that's what counts



I'll try that. I don't wanna go over 55C for a daily OC.FAIL



xbonez said:


> This is how I'm getting my 965 stable at 3.8. Note that mine's the 140W version though.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1276196/OC/stable_002.png



I'll try that too. Can you write the setting out? 



Velvet Wafer said:


> dont change the NB, you need to change the CPU-NB volts... do you have that option in your bios?



I was reffering to the CPU-NB voltage. I'll try to be more specific. Never remeber to do that.



erocker said:


> @ Munki. We both have Asus boards so the bios should be similar.  Check this post, I have screens of the bios for my 4ghz CPU settings.  The AMD Phenom II OC'ers Club



I'll try that as well. Maybe I can get this thing somewhere today.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2010)

figured i would throw this thing up here the chip originally did 3.7ghz stable unluckily this mobo has seen its last days after dryice only one of the pci-e slots is still working and it will not hold the cpu over 260HTT very stable... probably doesn't help that this is one of the older higher wattage chips i think its a 125w unit but can't remember its been awhile and it sure isn't an "e" chip 







once the board goes to rma land and back i will clock it back up for now this handle damn near any game


----------



## SuPeR FlYYY (Dec 31, 2010)

Munki said:


> Fill out your system specs on the left hand side. In User Control Panel.



already did, just had it set to show members system specs [no]


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 31, 2010)

If only i could make an OC based on your comments alone (even though i respect 'em as much as i can)  - my 965BE is 125W TDP & i think that VenomousX (let alone Noctua's NH-D14) can bring this C3 CPU to 4.0GHz _quite_ easily. Ofcourse Swiftech's H20-320 Edge can bring this CPU to this desired frequency easy as well, but i still don't have _that_ amount of ca$h yet. But if the VenomousX is not powerfull enough to stand the 4.0GHz 4h test in LinX/OCCT - trust me - i'll switch to H20-320 right at that moment. Til then - VenomousX is preferred.  Keep on headbanging.  jk


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 31, 2010)

Should be OCing' my X4 this weekend. Just got done installing my Corsair H50.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2010)

NICE!!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 31, 2010)

meh hyper 212+ with 2 yate loon mediums will give roughly same cooling performance as an H50


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 31, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh hyper 212+ with 2 yate loon mediums will give roughly same cooling performance as an H50



Heh. I got my H50 for no money out of my pocket basically, and it cools better than my Hyper 212+ did with the same CM R4's. So I'm happy with it. Now go ragequit out of a game or something


----------



## wolf (Dec 31, 2010)

from what I've seen the 1090T runs quite cool compared to i7's, and I'm looking for the cheapest yet decent performing air cooler to keep it under 55 degrees and hopefully quiet at 3.8ghz, shouldnt be too hard considering I doubt I'll be loading all 6 cores at 100% during regular use for a looong time.

anyhow, air cooler suggestions? hopefully one where I wont need to take the mobo out


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 31, 2010)

depending on the case a FRIO works well and cools well  965be 4000mhz 2800nb max stable clock im under 50'c in Intel Burn Test for 20 runs. OCCT 2hrs im also under 50'c fans arent that great on a stock frio but they do have speed control knobs and my deltas allow under 50'c at 2000rpm so as you can guess not that loud at all  

any tower cooler will do the job

212+ with 2 yate loons
any decent Noctua
Thermalright 120 or w.e it is
Megahalems
yadda yadda

i just prefer the FRIO rubber fan holders so no vibration easy install on AMD and its base config has it pointing the right direction aka 

<----<----<----   instead of the usual bottom out the top senario and as long as the ram is regular heatspreader size aka no jumbo heatsinks ram easily fits under the cooler and fans


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Heh. I got my H50 for no money out of my pocket basically, and it cools better than my Hyper 212+ did with the same CM R4's. So I'm happy with it. Now go ragequit out of a game or something



with coolermaster R4s sure the H50 will perform a shit ton better with those fans  cause there crappy fans decent fans on both tho theres no big deal. That said i cant knock on no money out of pocket i did the same thing with my 940be to 965be was it a great upgrade nope but no cash outta pocket made it badass  well that and actually being able to get above 3400mhz 2000nb was great the old 940 just couldnt go any higher


blah blah double post blah blah blow it out your ass its a clubhouse.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 31, 2010)

Uh, they aren't crappy fans. They work fine for my use which is helping keep the noise down, yet cool well. I have my rig crunching all night long, so I can't have it be too loud.


----------



## wolf (Dec 31, 2010)

I was hoping to go reaaaal cheap, thought of the CM Hyper TX3, but on second thoughts It probably woudn't do much better than the stock cooler.

my hope is 30 Euro's or less, I'm not a rich man after dropping my dosh on the 1090T itself.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 31, 2010)

wolf said:


> I was hoping to go reaaaal cheap, thought of the CM Hyper TX3, but on second thoughts It probably woudn't do much better than the stock cooler.
> 
> my hope is 30 Euro's or less, I'm not a rich man after dropping my dosh on the 1090T itself.



the AII 640 i just tested with the TX3, and MX2 as tim, wont cross 55c load with linx, even with the fan not on full bore by far, and the CPU on 1.5v  
(3500RPM i think it is, and it maxes at 2900 with smart fan)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 31, 2010)

yea but were talking athlon x4 which is 95w tdp not 1090T which is 125w 2 more cores + L3 cache in general Athlon II run much cooler then there Phenom II counterparts


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah much slower to do things too


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 31, 2010)

not really Athlon IIs run at a 5-8% disadvantage due to lack of L3 cache something a simple 200mhz overclock tends to mitigate to a margin of error  aka less then 5% The L3 only shows higher gains when running demanding games or apps aka Games like Bad Company 2 or Supreme Commander seem to like the extra oomph from a big L3 cache. otherwise no huge difference


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 31, 2010)

wolf said:


> I was hoping to go reaaaal cheap, thought of the CM Hyper TX3, but on second thoughts It probably woudn't do much better than the stock cooler.
> 
> my hope is 30 Euro's or less, I'm not a rich man after dropping my dosh on the 1090T itself.



The CM Hyper TX3 is better than the stock amd one especially if you can find a second 90mm fan for it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 31, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea but were talking athlon x4 which is 95w tdp not 1090T which is 125w 2 more cores + L3 cache in general Athlon II run much cooler then there Phenom II counterparts



i know, but it was merely there for showing, that its better than stock


----------



## wolf (Dec 31, 2010)

at about 15 Euro's for the cooler and 5 for the TIM, I might just have to try an MX3 then


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2010)

Umm the hyper212 is not a very powerful cooler...got one with a pair of 80cfm xiggi fans on it and the xiggi dk with the same settings gets better temps using a single ultra kaze. The heatpipes in the cm are to small to support high wattage chips hence why you don't see many people running 4 and 4.2ghz on them. The cooler is ok for stock and light overclocks but if you want a real overclock you need something meatier xiggi, v8/v10, noctua etc. And the h50 maxes out pretty quick to but it is better than the hyper 212.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Any opinions on this?
 Corsair Hydro Series H50 Cooling Club


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Any opinions on this?
> Corsair Hydro Series H50 Cooling Club



single fan?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

cdawall said:


> single fan?



Two yate loons in push-pull


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Two yate loons in push-pull



everything seated correctly and what thermalpaste are you using running way cooler with an X4 640 and xiggi 80CFM fans


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Thermal paste is Arctic Silver 5. 
Applied thermal paste and reseated about a week ago. Possibly I did something wrong then and need to re-do it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Thermal paste is Arctic Silver 5.
> Applied thermal paste and reseated about a week ago. Possibly I did something wrong then and need to re-do it.


How did you apply it? AS5 is good stuff despite what others think. I've tested using AS5 and others and if applied proper it works very well.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

i put a small amount in the center and pressed the HSF down and screwed it in. Do you suggest I manually spread the thermal paste using a card or something?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> i put a small amount in the center and pressed the HSF down and screwed it in. Do you suggest I manually spread the thermal paste using a card or something?


Visualize the 4 cores on your cpu and add 4 small dabs (smaller then a BB)
set your Heatsink on with out clamping it down, and give it a slight twist left n right.. after that clamp it down and run Prime or what ever and heat that sucker up... I do 4 10min runs of prime to heat it up and after that let your temps drop till stable... after that run Prime again and so on so forth.. It just helps with the curing. But the thing is AS5 needs time to do its thing, give it a few weeks and you'll notice the temps will be better. 

EDIT* clean the cpu and HSF off with isoprople alcohol.. then put a dab of paste to both and get a plastic bag to put tour finger in and smear it all around.. that being done get a lint free cloth and clean off the paste then apply as I stated above. By doing that your filling in all the tiny microscopic scratches on both surfaces.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is my temp atm


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Huh!! 7 degrees?? How??


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Huh!! 7 degrees?? How??


Umm, Water and room temp of 10.1c 
Its winter ya know


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

I ordered a water cooling kit today (XSPC Rasa 240). I'm just gonna roll with the hot processor until I get my water cooling kit at which point I'll be more careful of applying the thermal paste. I also sold my processor (RB-C2, 140W) and bought an Rb-C3, 125W. Would have loved to get the 1090T but many cases of people who use the 1090T on my motherboard have ended up burning the motherboard.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I ordered a water cooling kit today (XSPC Rasa 240). I'm just gonna roll with the hot processor until I get my water cooling kit at which point I'll be more careful of applying the thermal paste. I also sold my processor (RB-C2, 140W) and bought an Rb-C3, 125W. Would have loved to get the 1090T but many cases of people who use the 1090T on my motherboard have ended up burning the motherboard.



I think I seen what you ordered and you wont be disappointed at all. The C3 is a great clocker for sure, I had one 
And I think staying away from the x6 is a smart move, I needed to upgrade to the crosshair IV from the CH3 as the x6 was all buggy and such.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Here is my temp atm
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101231/temp.png



well thats warm as hell


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

cdawall said:


> well thats warm as hell


STHU CD!  its water, not LN2 homo  besides I should have said it's -20c outside and only 10c in my room.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> STHU CD!  its water, not LN2 homo  besides I should have said it's -20c outside and only 10c in my room.



So go outside


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Here is my temp atm
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101231/temp.png



Even in a 10c room your temp sensors are way way off.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> Even in a 10c room your temp sensors are way way off.


Umm by 2c off as the bios reports. Trust me E.... It's cold in here as the window is wide open, with a fan drawing the outside air into my room, and the side is off the case with the fans on 100%...

I'm wearing a TUQUE and have a jumper on with the hoodie up, and a small ceramic heater at my feet to keep warm lol I can probably take a pix of the bios temp if you like but by looking at the camera atm the screen is all weird from the cold lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

cdawall said:


> So go outside


Haha umm no! I don't think your even that crazy Chris!


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Umm by 2c off as the bios reports. Trust me E.... It's cold in here as the window is wide open, with a fan drawing the outside air into my room, and the side is off the case with the fans on 100%...
> 
> I'm wearing a TUQUE and have a jumper on with the hoodie up, and a small ceramic heater at my feet to keep warm lol I can probably take a pix of the bios temp if you like but by looking at the camera atm the screen is all weird from the cold lol



It's impossible for your CPU to be at an ambient temperature while powered on. It's more around 12-20c off.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's impossible for your CPU to be at an ambient temperature while powered on. It's more around 12-20c off.


but the bios reads 9-10c so what gives?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> but the bios reads 9-10c so what gives?



May be off also or reading the ambient air AROUND the cpu.


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> but the bios reads 9-10c so what gives?



The bios reads off of the same sensor. Adding 20c would be a bit too generous probablly, but I would imagine your CPU is idling right around 20c.

CPU temp in bios = CPU Socket sensor
CPU Core in bios - CPU Core sensor.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Haha umm no! I don't think your even that crazy Chris!



Lies my pc is in the garage and plan is to set some wrs on s754


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> The bios reads off of the same sensor. Adding 20c would be a bit too generous probablly, but I would imagine your CPU is idling right around 20c.
> 
> CPU temp in bios = CPU Socket sensor
> CPU Core in bios - CPU Core sensor.


Ahh ok I get ya


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 1, 2011)

i think i will OC today


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 2, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I ordered a water cooling kit today (XSPC Rasa 240). I'm just gonna roll with the hot processor until I get my water cooling kit at which point I'll be more careful of applying the thermal paste. I also sold my processor (RB-C2, 140W) and bought an Rb-C3, 125W. Would have loved to get the 1090T but many cases of people who use the 1090T on my motherboard have ended up burning the motherboard.



Just bought a 1090t myself and it seems to be getting along with my 790fx-gd70 just fine at 4ghz 1.36v and 3000mhz nb. I'll post in here if my vrm burns lol. Enjoy your new watercooling!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2011)

2wicked said:


> Just bought a 1090t myself and it seems to be getting along with my 790fx-gd70 just fine at 4ghz 1.36v and 3000mhz nb. I'll post in here if my vrm burns lol. Enjoy your new watercooling!



your NB clocked that easily? what volts?



i raised my NB and HT clocks together and was quite unstable... (stock volts)


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 2, 2011)

my cpu-nb is set at 1.21v and set HT to 250.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2011)

hmmmm.

i had HT at 2400 and NB at 2400 and it wasnt stable at stock volts... i'll have to try again.


i did a BIOS update and it wiped my profiles you see, so i gotta figure out the settings again XD


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 2, 2011)

2wicked said:


> my cpu-nb is set at 1.21v and set HT to 250.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110102/Cpu1.pnghttp://img.techpowerup.org/110102/Cpu2.png





Mussels said:


> hmmmm.
> 
> i had HT at 2400 and NB at 2400 and it wasnt stable at stock volts... i'll have to try again.
> 
> ...



im gonna bet this chip is somewhere a little golden... 1.2v CPU-NB and 3000 NB... that was never heard before


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 2, 2011)

Not sure, my 965be did nb 2750mhz at the same voltage.


----------



## wolf (Jan 2, 2011)

2wicked said:


> Just bought a 1090t myself and it seems to be getting along with my 790fx-gd70 just fine at 4ghz 1.36v and 3000mhz nb. I'll post in here if my vrm burns lol. Enjoy your new watercooling!



mine is close to the same, 3.8ghz at 1.37v under load, 3000mhz NB, but for some reason my memory wont go into dual channel, I've been battleing with this for a few days now 

the only thing I can possibly find in the bios is a DC ganged mode setting, as when the pc boots it says "DDR2 800, unganged". I've tried both settings and it always says unganged.

and CPU-Z reports this as single channel too, ideas?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2011)

wolf said:


> mine is close to the same, 3.8ghz at 1.37v under load, 3000mhz NB, but for some reason my memory wont go into dual channel, I've been battleing with this for a few days now
> 
> the only thing I can possibly find in the bios is a DC ganged mode setting, as when the pc boots it says "DDR2 800, unganged". I've tried both settings and it always says unganged.
> 
> and CPU-Z reports this as single channel too, ideas?



put your memory into the proper slots, lol.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

And let it be unganged


----------



## wolf (Jan 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> put your memory into the proper slots, lol.



according to the manual, they are... I'll triple check that now.

would be hilarious of me to make such a newb mistake on that one... this has got to be at least the 10th or 12th rig I've built, since dual channel came out.



xbonez said:


> And let it be unganged



cheers, rebooting now.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 2, 2011)

2wicked said:


> Not sure, my 965be did nb 2750mhz at the same voltage.



the IMCs of X6 procs are much,much more advanced


----------



## wolf (Jan 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> put your memory into the proper slots, lol.



ok so my phsical manual, and a downloaded one say different things, but like usual Mussels you are quite correct. 

proper memory slot configuration for the dual channel win!


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 2, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the IMCs of X6 procs are much,much more advanced



It might be that it's just cold my 965be also ran at 3000mhz nb at default 1.15v for a week then stopped posting at any nb voltage at 3000mhz lol 2750 was the highest I could go after that.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 2, 2011)

2wicked said:


> Not sure, my 965be did nb 2750mhz at the same voltage.





2wicked said:


> It might be that it's just cold my 965be also ran at 3000mhz nb at default 1.15v for a week then stopped posting at any nb voltage at 3000mhz lol 2750 was the highest I could go after that.



as said, these little fuckers scale until you reach the absolute zero, - 275c,above 7 ghz


it was probably your cooling system heating up, under 40c load i loose much stability


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't think his chip is golden I think the gd70 has looser settings than an asus or biostar mobo. Benchmark the 3000ghz nb on the msi vs a 2700 mhz asus or 2800mhz gb and see what happens


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 3, 2011)

coming back to the forums after some much needed time away from the pc.. working out some new memory i grabbed cheap, ocz reaper hpc ulv ddr3 1600, sock is 7,8,8,26 @ 1.5v.  Got it up a bit.. not sure if it's a good speed yet, doesn't seem to do much higher but i'm at 1.66v and not sure how safe of a voltage i ca put through these.. anybody got the ic models in these things?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

I was just reading the first post on this thread where the top 5 overclocks are listed. The first one @ 4.9 Ghz: does anyone know why the CPU-Z image shows it as an Opteron 1300 XCI? Also, any idea what kind of cooling was used? If he used just water, correct me if I'm wrong, but I doubt he was stable for any longer than the time taken for the screenshot. I don't think the Phenom IIs can push 5Ghz on water and be 24/7 stable.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 3, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I was just reading the first post on this thread where the top 5 overclocks are listed. The first one @ 4.9 Ghz: does anyone know why the CPU-Z image shows it as an Opteron 1300 XCI? Also, any idea what kind of cooling was used? If he used just water, correct me if I'm wrong, but I doubt he was stable for any longer than the time taken for the screenshot. I don't think the Phenom IIs can push 5Ghz on water and be 24/7 stable.



IIRC, his was ES on dice.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> IIRC, his was ES on dice.



Aah, ok. That explains it.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> IIRC, his was ES on dice.



You shut your dirty whore mouth me an es were would you get a crazy idea like that!?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 3, 2011)

cdawall said:


> You shut your dirty whore mouth me an es were would you get a crazy idea like that!?



Hmmmmm ....  My bad it's an outdated version of CPUz detecting his 945 wrong.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hmmmmm ....  My bad it's an outdated version of CPUz detecting his 945 wrong.



Lol yup 945be


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2011)

figured i would just let everyone know i will have a pair of 1038DPAW athlon X2s on a board shortly






working on the board now hopefully they both unlock to deneb x4s


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't read the code on the right one but the left one is definitely a Regor die.

For C3s you need the code CACAC AC. That's the only C3 code that shows up on CPU World that unlocks. CACDC AC, AACAC AC, and CACEC AC show up as C3 steppings but there are no confirmed unlocks with those but no Athlons listed under them either.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I can't read the code on the right one but the left one is definitely a Regor die.
> 
> For C3s you need the code CACAC AC. That's the only C3 code that shows up on CPU World that unlocks. CACDC AC, AACAC AC, and CACEC AC show up as C3 steppings but there are no confirmed unlocks with those but no Athlons listed under them either.



not quite

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1075707_241793184_cpu_z_athlon_x2_5200_4468.59_mhz

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1090187_god_bg_cpu_z_athlon_x2_5200_4036.86_mhz

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1071716_jonny391aocqq_cpu_z_athlon_x2_5200_3737.7_mhz



however mine say regor...

http://www.cpu-world.com/step_codes/N/NAEGC AE.html bah


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 4, 2011)

Alright, I've been trying to overclock my AMD Phenom II 945, but I seem to have hit a brick wall.

Temperatures don't go above 35 Celcius, but I'm only getting 220X15 at most with PCIE at 109 using AMD Overdrive. How exactly should I be overclocking the CPU because I can't seem to change the voltage from Overdrive...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alright, I've been trying to overclock my AMD Phenom II 945, but I seem to have hit a brick wall.
> 
> Temperatures don't go above 35 Celcius, but I'm only getting 220X15 at most with PCIE at 109 using AMD Overdrive. How exactly should I be overclocking the CPU because I can't seem to change the voltage from Overdrive...



i would try the bios first......
 maybe you will find the answer to your questions there...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 4, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i would try the bios first......
> maybe you will find the answer to your questions there...



How actually do I do it from the BIOS? Do I need to reboot every time I finish changing the settings?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 4, 2011)

as far as unlocking i had 2x x3 440s unlock to full Phenom II quadcores with L3 cache stable and they were C2 revisions it really is just luck of the draw


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How actually do I do it from the BIOS? Do I need to reboot every time I finish changing the settings?



yes, after pressing F10 and saving


----------



## xbonez (Jan 4, 2011)

Got my new 965BE yesterday (RB-C3 stepping). At 3.6Ghz, it  hovers between 50-53 degrees while folding, and this is with a H50. I reseated twice, but temps won't go down. I'm hoping after the AS5 curing time, temps go down a few degrees, but it just seem its running hot.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 4, 2011)

Guys any help with getting memtest running from a usb stick would be very much appreciated. I don't have a clue when it comes to DOS. Thanks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2011)

Download memtest86+ ISO then download HP Flash drive boot utility and use a extra thumb drive. once you finish making it bootable with those utilitys then reboot and hit the boot manager button (F2 or like F10) and choose your thumb drive and it should boot the Memtest86+ iso

I made a bootable thumbdrive to flash my nvidia card


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Guys any help with getting memtest running from a usb stick would be very much appreciated. I don't have a clue when it comes to DOS. Thanks



i made my own bootable DOS thumb drive, and then threw the exe on there.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 4, 2011)

I have the HP Utility but unsure how to use it with my Corsair voyager?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I have the HP Utility but unsure how to use it with my Corsair voyager?



i think i made a thread about it. lemme look.

edit: nope, a rar file with instructions inside. PM me an email addy and i'll send it to you.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 4, 2011)

PM sent & thanks


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2011)

lets see if i can attach it here as well, for others who are interested.

edit: had to change to zip, but it worked.


all required files to make bootable flash drive, + memtest bootable exe.


another edit: i still prefer this method over the new one they have on their website, because their method boots ONLY to memtest. this one allows you to use other DOS programs too (most notable, BIOS flash utilities for mobo/GPU)


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 4, 2011)

Does it take a little while to format the usb drive or should I be worried....the green progress bar is moving, just slowly


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Does it take a little while to format the usb drive or should I be worried....the green progress bar is moving just slowly



my widdle weadme said 'hit format. (quick format works too, it saves time)'


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 4, 2011)

you guys do realize that they already made a USB version that you just download and put on the flashdrive right?

all you download it run it done then just boot from the USB drive its that simple
http://www.memtest.org/#downiso
http://www.memtest.org/download/4.10/memtest86+-4.10.usb.installer.zip

seriously does no one ever bother to check release notes and see if a new download is avaible

the USB version has been around since 4/5/2010 thats 9 months


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 4, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Got my new 965BE yesterday (RB-C3 stepping). At 3.6Ghz, it  hovers between 50-53 degrees while folding, and this is with a H50. I reseated twice, but temps won't go down. I'm hoping after the AS5 curing time, temps go down a few degrees, but it just seem its running hot.



50*C-53*C isn't too bad, but yes, temps should drop a tad once the AS5 cures.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you guys do realize that they already made a USB version that you just download and put on the flashdrive right?
> 
> all you download it run it done then just boot from the USB drive its that simple
> http://www.memtest.org/#downiso
> ...



does no one read my edits? seriously, its been up there for like... 5 minutes.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 4, 2011)

lol mussells it didnt show up when i posted had the advance post thing open for a long time lol (was busy playing dragon age)


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2011)

short version is there one works, but it makes it a single use flash drive, as far as booting is concerned.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 4, 2011)

meh i just wipe the flash drive afterwards dosent matter much to me it was a download run it reboot let it do its thing when i was having stability issues i didnt obviously care about reusing it as something else lol


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh i just wipe the flash drive afterwards dosent matter much to me it was a download run it reboot let it do its thing when i was having stability issues i didnt obviously care about reusing it as something else lol



well my flash drive has 1GB of useful files (for fixing machines), bootable DOS, and for use in that DOS it has ATI/NV/gigabyte/asus flash tools (and BIOS files for all my hardware) as well as memtest.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 4, 2011)

How many memtest runs would you bank on being conclusive that the memory is stable?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 4, 2011)

i let it finish at least 5 runs tend to let it  go upwards of 10+


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 4, 2011)

I passed 5 so that will do for now. As far as adjusting timings and running memtest. Say you had an issue with stuttering caused by incorrect timings but the memory passed memtest, any solution to finding out which one or is just trial and error?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone gonna buy the x4 975?

The 970 just came out, but the 975 is here!

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...n-and-ecs-a890gxm-a2-review-introduction.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Anyone gonna buy the x4 975?
> 
> The 970 just came out, but the 975 is here!
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...n-and-ecs-a890gxm-a2-review-introduction.html



Im still rollin in 1090T goodness.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 4, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Anyone gonna buy the x4 975?
> 
> The 970 just came out, but the 975 is here!
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...n-and-ecs-a890gxm-a2-review-introduction.html



It seems the only difference b/w the 975 and the 965 is the multiplier has been bumped up one notch. Would it be wiser to spend less, get the 965 and bump the multiplier yourself?
(Pardon me if there are other differences - I did not read the entire review).


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jan 4, 2011)

life one mars any advice to give me to downgrade my bios, i got the same board, cause the newest bios does not let me have 4gh stable


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 7, 2011)

Are there certain letter codes (the four after the date on the cpu) that usually produce better cpu-nb overclocks or better core overclocks?

I've been messing around with my 550BE and even when all 4 cores are unlocked I find that it needs the same voltage as my 955BE clock for clock up to 2600mhz, 1.35v. I had a 555BE that needed the same volts for 4 cores unlocked.

Right now I'm waiting while I do some tweaking on my i7 920 overclock to be done. Then I'll get back to the 550BE to see how high the cpu-nb will go.



LifeOnMars said:


> How many memtest runs would you bank on being conclusive that the memory is stable?



The quick way: 2 errorless passes on default tests
More thorough: 24 hours default tests, 24 hours test 5, 24 hours test 7

I've seen errors show up on test 5 but only in the 20-24 hours range. Nothing really pisses you off more then running memtest for 20 hours only to find 1 error. 

edit: Forgot to mention that I prefer to burn memtest to a CD. Also you can download and burn Hiren's boot cd to a cd and boot from that. Not only do you get memtest but the tool to format a usb to boot is on there plus other very useful programs.



Corduroy_Jr said:


> life one mars any advice to give me to downgrade my bios, i got the same board, cause the newest bios does not let me have 4gh stable



You need the ES version of Afudos to downgrade a bios on an Asus board. Found this direct download link


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 7, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Anyone gonna buy the x4 975?
> 
> The 970 just came out, but the 975 is here!
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...n-and-ecs-a890gxm-a2-review-introduction.html


That bitch should clock out @ 4.2-3-4-5ish under air easy as pie hey!

nice quad core for sure


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2011)

well brad i ran Performance mode in 3d 11 and you kick my ass on those settings  guess it wont be to much longer and ill start trying to push this 965 back to 4ghz.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 7, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well brad i ran Performance mode in 3d 11 and you kick my ass on those settings  guess it wont be to much longer and ill start trying to push this 965 back to 4ghz.


lets try this.... ill post a screenie of the settings tomorrow (it's been a long day) and PS.... I answered the e-mail to verify the code,  your good now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 7, 2011)

Does this look right guys?






Anyone see anywhere that I can gain just a touch more latency out of this setup? I do know that my ram can't go much further (~ 1035) and NB clock is at it's peak.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2011)

that actually pretty spot on bro


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 7, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> that actually pretty spot on bro



K thanks man. You see any potential tweaks?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2011)

not really the only way to improve is to up ram speed and up nb speeds so that they stay equal in the Read speed colum aka Memory read should be as close to L3 cache read speeds as possible youve got them dead on equal so the only way to improve is higher NB and higher ram speeds at the same CL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 7, 2011)

K, actually I had to dial back my nb for stability, as it was randomly hardlocking. Also found out that with that adjustment i could lower my core volts a touch.









Time for some linpack!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 7, 2011)

if your ram is able to run a very low trc, not like 20, but lower, you may be able to increase the NB throughput and the latency... last tweak that i can think of besides better cooling


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 7, 2011)

Unfortunately I had dialed it back to 200 ht. Anything past 3.6Ghz on this chip just doesn't want to stable out, at ANY voltage, I even brought it all the way up to 1.6v core. I am definitely thinking that's why it was sold as a dual and not quad. So I may venture into unlocking it to tri.

EDIT:

Got her to stable out at 3.7Ghz as a quad, 2Ghz nb, 800mhz cl4.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 7, 2011)

STOCK COOLER ROCKS!!!!!!

room temp 15-17C


----------



## Mussels (Jan 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Unfortunately I had dialed it back to 200 ht. Anything past 3.6Ghz on this chip just doesn't want to stable out, at ANY voltage, I even brought it all the way up to 1.6v core. I am definitely thinking that's why it was sold as a dual and not quad. So I may venture into unlocking it to tri.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Got her to stable out at 3.7Ghz as a quad, 2Ghz nb, 800mhz cl4.



there comes a point where higher volts makes it less stable due to temps.

lower temps will make the system more stable.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 8, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...144722471_100000478611462_655192_388778_n.jpg
> STOCK COOLER ROCKS!!!!!!
> 
> room temp 15-17C



Man, I'm running an H50 and can't get it beyond 3.8 because of temps. My ambient is very high though....about 30 degrees atleast.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, just wow a very happy PC gamer here. Had a play around with my oc settings tonight. Only had my rig for a few weeks and although I was getting decent fps, something just didn't "feel" right. Stuttery gameplay in alot of games, cutscenes, stutter. Was also getting fps drops in places. Considering I'm only at 1680x1050 resolution with a 1090t and a 460GTX I thought I should be getting alot better performance than this!!

So started with processor at stock with NB@2400 HT@2000. Worked my way up and got to 235 which has put my HT@2350  1.3v and NB@2.8  1.35v. Memory is at 1882 and loosened timings of 8/9/8/24 1T. CPU is at 4ghz (17x235) 1.39v.

Changed Max rendered frames in Nvidia control panel to 4. 

Everything and I mean, everything is butter smooth. GTA IV is a prime example, it hovers between 50-56fps constantly (56fps is a max fps restriction in the latest patch, it can be bypassed with D3DOverrider) Not one mearest hint of a stutter!!

Crysis/Gothic 4/BC2 DX11/AVP DX11 it's all smooth now. I'm wondering what the hell I had wrong in my oc settings as this is a world away from that.

Just a heads up for anyone who may be having issues and thinks their rig is shitty. Stick with it and find that sweet spot because it's more than worth it


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 8, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Man, I'm running an H50 and can't get it beyond 3.8 because of temps. My ambient is very high though....about 30 degrees atleast.



m summer temps are 45C 
its winter aby so why not have phun!!


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 8, 2011)

Few more attachments, stock AMD's HSF, 3.8GHz OC, 1.3875v overvolt. Surprisingly, @ idle the CPU's temp (atleast when i just turn on the PC & at the same moment check for the temp in BIOS) is 26 degrees C. Benchmarks include : SuperPi 1.5 (1M, 8M & 32M), CPU-Z, Vantage @ High preset. Monitoring progs are - ASUS TurboV & SpeedFan. Tell me if i should run Crysis GPU_benchmark x64 & WinRAR's bench. 

*EDIT*

Already ran both Crysis GPU + 2 CPU benchmarks (from Bin64 folder) & WinRAR benchmark : 1) Crysis - CPU1 = 30+ fps, CPU2 = 30/32 & diping to single digits fpses; GPU = 40+/32fps; 2) WinRAR - 6th attachment.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Wow, just wow a very happy PC gamer here. Had a play around with my oc settings tonight. Only had my rig for a few weeks and although I was getting decent fps, something just didn't "feel" right. Stuttery gameplay in alot of games, cutscenes, stutter. Was also getting fps drops in places. Considering I'm only at 1680x1050 resolution with a 1090t and a 460GTX I thought I should be getting alot better performance than this!!
> 
> So started with processor at stock with NB@2400 HT@2000. Worked my way up and got to 235 which has put my HT@2350  1.3v and NB@2.8  1.35v. Memory is at 1882 and loosened timings of 8/9/8/24 1T. CPU is at 4ghz (17x235) 1.39v.
> 
> ...



It's better to tune what you have than to go out and waste money on something better.  Just my two cents.  Glad you are loving your rig dude.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's better to tune what you have than to go out and waste money on something better.  Just my two cents.  Glad you are loving your rig dude.



Thanks CP. I've been on it all day just throwing game after game at it and it's playing them all very smoothly  Will be nice to keep this rig for a while (upgrade the card when I get a bigger monitor).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Thanks CP. I've been on it all day just throwing game after game at it and it's playing them all very smoothly  Will be nice to keep this rig for a while (upgrade the card when I get a bigger monitor).



Yeah bro, enjoy what you have now.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 8, 2011)

xanlord said:


> Few more attachments, stock AMD's HSF, 3.8GHz OC, 1.3875v overvolt. Surprisingly, @ idle the CPU's temp (atleast when i just turn on the PC & at the same moment check for the temp in BIOS) is 26 degrees C. Benchmarks include : SuperPi 1.5 (1M, 8M & 32M), CPU-Z, Vantage @ High preset. Monitoring progs are - ASUS TurboV & SpeedFan. Tell me if i should run Crysis GPU_benchmark x64 & WinRAR's bench.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Already ran both Crysis GPU + 2 CPU benchmarks (from Bin64 folder) & WinRAR benchmark : 1) Crysis - CPU1 = 30+ fps, CPU2 = 30/32 & diping to single digits fpses; GPU = 40+/32fps; 2) WinRAR - 6th attachment.



We have a similar system, how is your vdroop?


----------



## claylomax (Jan 8, 2011)

The vdroop (or is it vdrop) on my board is around 0.8v.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 9, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Wow, just wow a very happy PC gamer here. Had a play around with my oc settings tonight. Only had my rig for a few weeks and although I was getting decent fps, something just didn't "feel" right. Stuttery gameplay in alot of games, cutscenes, stutter. Was also getting fps drops in places. Considering I'm only at 1680x1050 resolution with a 1090t and a 460GTX I thought I should be getting alot better performance than this!!
> 
> So started with processor at stock with NB@2400 HT@2000. Worked my way up and got to 235 which has put my HT@2350  1.3v and NB@2.8  1.35v. Memory is at 1882 and loosened timings of 8/9/8/24 1T. CPU is at 4ghz (17x235) 1.39v.
> 
> ...



Have you tried changing the render ahead back to 3 to make sure it wasn't that, that was causing the problem?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 9, 2011)

claylomax said:


> The vdroop (or is it vdrop) on my board is around 0.8v.



0.8Vdroop is a bit you sure it's not 0.08 or 0.008


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 9, 2011)

claylomax said:


> We have a similar system, how is your vdroop?



vCore you mean ? Have set it few weeks ago to 1.3750v for 3.7GHz, yesterday set it to 1.3875v - 3.8GHz this time. Mind you - the cooling for CPU is stock AMD's HSF & the ambient temp in room is less then 20C. On Monday (Jan 10) is salary day & i'll have enough ca$h for VenomousX + something else. 

While @ it : how did you set your NB/HT voltages/frequencies ? Thinking bout setting CPU/NB frequency to 2200MHz & HT to 2400/2600MHz, just need to know how high to set voltages to both respectively.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2011)

up cpu nb not the HT
upping HT speed does absolutely nothing it might help stability wise but litterally its a .0001% difference where as the NB speed is easily felt 

try and keep your ram at half your NB speed with tight timings so that your more likely to have memory read speeds and L3 cache read speeds end up being equal

2600nb = 1300mhz ram try for CL7 at those speeds 2800nb = 1400mhz ram so on and so forth very few can hit 3000nb on 965 the X6 cpus are more likely to hit that speed.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 9, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> 0.8Vdroop is a bit you sure it's not 0.08 or 0.008


You're right, it's 0.08v


xanlord said:


> vCore you mean ? Have set it few weeks ago to 1.3750v for 3.7GHz, yesterday set it to 1.3875v - 3.8GHz this time. Mind you - the cooling for CPU is stock AMD's HSF & the ambient temp in room is less then 20C. On Monday (Jan 10) is salary day & i'll have enough ca$h for VenomousX + something else.
> 
> While @ it : how did you set your NB/HT voltages/frequencies ? Thinking bout setting CPU/NB frequency to 2200MHz & HT to 2400/2600MHz, just need to know how high to set voltages to both respectively.


 What I mean is that the cpu voltage drops a lot on this board; for example if I set 1.57 in the BIOS, it's 1.55 idle on Windows and 1.49 while on load (prime95 and OCCT)
I leave HT frequency at 2000 as if you increase it you lose performance (at least in some benchmarks) CPU/NB 2600 (can't go higher) with 1.25


crazyeyesreaper said:


> up cpu nb not the HT
> upping HT speed does absolutely nothing it might help stability wise but litterally its a .0001% difference where as the NB speed is easily felt
> 
> try and keep your ram at half your NB speed with tight timings so that your more likely to have memory read speeds and L3 cache read speeds end up being equal
> ...



I didn't know this but that's what I have.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 9, 2011)

Did I up the right vid settings for this overclock?Also how is my temps look for an air cooler?


----------



## claylomax (Jan 9, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Did I up the right vid settings for this overclock?Also how is my temps look for an air cooler?



Is that your load voltage? If so that's a great overclock. Try to keep the HT around the 2000 mark as it doesn't give any performance when overclock. EDIT: I'm starting to think that I got a bad chip.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 9, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Have you tried changing the render ahead back to 3 to make sure it wasn't that, that was causing the problem?



Yes  and it wasn't.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 9, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Is that your load voltage? If so that's a great overclock. Try to keep the HT around the 2000 mark as it doesn't give any performance when overclock. EDIT: I'm starting to think that I got a bad chip.



yep but it crashes at the cpu test in 3dmark11 will try the HT 2000 and up my volt on the cpu.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 9, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> yep but it crashes at the cpu test in 3dmark11 will try the HT 2000 and up my volt on the cpu.



It was too good to be true.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 9, 2011)

claylomax said:


> It was too good to be true.



Yeah silly thing will post at 20x=4.0 gihz at 1.45v but needs 1.50v and the NBVid needs 1.25v and the HTvid needed 1.26v for it to do a 3dmark run with the memory at 2600 mhz:shadedshu.Scored 8015 so those volts not worth it.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 9, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Yeah silly thing will post at 20x=4.0 gihz at 1.45v but needs 1.50v and the NBVid needs 1.25v and the HTvid needed 1.26v for it to do a 3dmark run with the memory at 2600 mhz:shadedshu.Scored 8015 so those volts not worth it.



It seems that from 3.8ghz for every 100mhz it needs 0.05v; mine does 3.9ghz with 1.47 (load) but to do 4.0ghz it needs more than 1.52v. As we said earlier, don't bother with the HT, leave it manually at 2000mhz and the voltage on auto, that's one setting less to worry about.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 12, 2011)

Upped the CPU/NB to 2400MHz (need to know though how high OV NB & HT) & HT to 2000MHz. Just in case before i'll forget - CPU-Z validation page :

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1590914


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2011)

xanlord said:


> Upped the CPU/NB to 2400MHz (need to know though how high OV NB & HT) & HT to 2000MHz. Just in case before i'll forget - CPU-Z validation page :
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1590914


Im not sure I understand your question 
ht.. leave it at 2000mhz if you like. if not raise it up a bit. There is really no noticeable difference raising it. Nb? have you tried to go higher under stock nb volts?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 12, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Im not sure I understand your question
> ht.. leave it at 2000mhz if you like. if not raise it up a bit. There is really no noticeable difference raising it. Nb? have you tried to go higher under stock nb volts?



most C3 denebs can do 2600-2800 on stock NB volts 

as for HT link i hit 3450mhz on reasonable volts it doesn't help much and just causes stability issues when you clock way up...i guess under xfireX you may see some bandwidth in there....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2011)

cdawall said:


> most C3 denebs can do 2600-2800 on stock NB volts
> 
> as for HT link i hit 3450mhz on reasonable volts it doesn't help much and just causes stability issues when you clock way up...i guess under xfireX you may see some bandwidth in there....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090624/Capture031.jpg


Lol, leave it to you to blow it outta the water CD  nice run and Im thinking Ima going to try matching ht to the nb


----------



## cdawall (Jan 12, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Lol, leave it to you to blow it outta the water CD  nice run and Im thinking Ima going to try matching ht to the nb



good luck its DICE


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> good luck its DICE


my HT is at 2739+ mhz and that's high as it goes... Mem NB clocks higher but not HT. WTH?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> my HT is at 2739+ mhz and that's high as it goes... Mem NB clocks higher but not HT. WTH?



hmm my 1090T hit 3ghz from what i remember on water... maybe its the mobo


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 13, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Im not sure I understand your question
> ht.. leave it at 2000mhz if you like. if not raise it up a bit. There is really no noticeable difference raising it. Nb? have you tried to go higher under stock nb volts?



By OV i mean overvolt. How high i need to overvolt (if needed) the NB/HT ? Or just leave it @ Auto ? vCore is @ 1.3875v, NB frequency is @ 2400MHz, HT @ 2000MHz & NB/HT voltage ? That's all i ask. Thanx.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 13, 2011)

xanlord said:


> By OV i mean overvolt. How high i need to overvolt (if needed) the NB/HT ? Or just leave it @ Auto ? vCore is @ 1.3875v, NB frequency is @ 2400MHz, HT @ 2000MHz & NB/HT voltage ? That's all i ask. Thanx.



You should set the CPU-NB volts to anything between stock and 1.45.... what value is gonna give biggest benefit to you, is to be self tested. mine liked 1.3375 for example


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 13, 2011)

hey guys. i got this old pentium cooler from 1992
bought it at 30cents





its got the stock fan on it. i brought it back to its best form. cools pretty well. so i was wondering if this would be better than the stock chipset cooler on my ASUS M4A785D-M PRO mobo?






if not you have any other ideas?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 13, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> You should set the CPU-NB volts to anything between stock and 1.45.... what value is gonna give biggest benefit to you, is to be self tested. mine liked 1.3375 for example
> 
> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/2418/460504predatoryautja.jpg



Thanx. Will do it right now actually.

Yeah, i'll get to that choppah too.  Where did you got this pic ?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2011)

couple of you may like this

http://ashentech.com/index.php/topic,2624.msg18469.html#msg18469


----------



## wolf (Jan 13, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> my HT is at 2739+ mhz and that's high as it goes... Mem NB clocks higher but not HT. WTH?





cdawall said:


> hmm my 1090T hit 3ghz from what i remember on water... maybe its the mobo



my 1090T runs 3000mhz NB and 2400mhz HT on a Thermaltake FRIO (air), I think NB voltage is 1.28...

1.45v set in bios for CPU, 1.28 NB, 3800mhz CPU (19x200)

the board's not anything special either, I think it's just the luck of the draw


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2011)

wolf said:


> my 1090T runs 3000mhz NB and 2400mhz HT on a Thermaltake FRIO (air), I think NB voltage is 1.28...
> 
> 1.45v set in bios for CPU, 1.28 NB, 3800mhz CPU (19x200)
> 
> ...



no 3ghz HT link i ran a 3400NB


----------



## wolf (Jan 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> no 3ghz HT link i ran a 3400NB



shmeezus christ ok  I had it all backwards...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2011)

my CH4 is here anyone want to see if i can oc a AX2 5200+ AM3 chip?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 13, 2011)

Now i am confused : i have something that called CPU/NB voltage & plain NB voltage. What the f*** is the difference in voltages between two ? Should i play with both (CPU/NB & plain NB) voltages, or just NB voltage ? WTF ?!!!!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 13, 2011)

CPU / NB is the voltage that stabilizes your NB speeds aka dont exceed 1.45v on the CPU/NB usually the plain ol NB volts can be left stock


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 13, 2011)

NB voltage=Auto, CPU/NB voltage=1.3 - 1.45v range, is that what you mean ? Thanx. Will raise to 1.325v, see if that is stable & then raise it a bit higher. Thanx, reaper. Much appreciated.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> my CH4 is here anyone want to see if i can oc a AX2 5200+ AM3 chip?


No! but im sure your going to lol

JJ CD, bring it!!!

Your going to use the new Bios cd?


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> blahblahblah



So... I think it's time you and myself have a little competition... Check signature CPU-Z pic. That's been 4 days stable btw...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> No! but im sure your going to lol
> 
> JJ CD, bring it!!!
> 
> Your going to use the new Bios cd?



right now i am just installing that windows thing XP for now will drop 7 64bit on when i find the dvd

XP aint working found the 7 x64 disk



erocker said:


> So... I think it's time you and myself have a little competition... Check signature CPU-Z pic. That's been 4 days stable btw...



my old 1090T already beat you both


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> So... I think it's time you and myself have a little competition... Check signature CPU-Z pic. That's been 4 days stable btw...


Oh now don't get me started good sir! you already have a proc thats clocked higher than me but oh well,I  always like to try for more and great clocks.

New bios ? and what volts if ya wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2011)

well the 5200+ wont do 3450mhz on stock volts for some reason POS going to go for 1.55v and see what happens


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> my old 1090T already beat you both



What did you get on it and with what cooling?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2011)

* CPU Model: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
* CPU Stepping: CCBBE CB 1013CPMW
* CPU Frequency: 4579.8 MHz
* CPU vCore: 1.55V
* CPU Multiplier: 21.5x
* CPU Turbo: Disabled
* CPU NB Speed: 2982 MHz
* HT Ref Speed: 213 MHz
* RAM Speed: DDR3-1704
* RAM Timings: 7-7-7-20-20-1T
* RAM Configuration: 2 x 2GB
* RAM vDIMM: 2.14V
* Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair III Formula
* Chipset/Socket: 790FX + SB750, AM3
* Cooling: Water (Fuzion V1)
* Temps: 20C Idle / 40C Load
* Operating System: Windows 7
* 32/64-Bit: 64
* Stable/Suicide/Untested: Untested


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

here is the 5200


----------



## suraswami (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> here is the 5200
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1593290.png
> 
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1593290.png[/url]



So its a Regor core?  Not a Deneb? No unlocking?

Nice OC.  Whats the temps at that speed?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

suraswami said:


> So its a Regor core?  Not a Deneb? No unlocking?
> 
> Nice OC.  Whats the temps at that speed?



28C via temp probe on the block im on water and that one is a regor core some are deneb just depends luck of the draw


cooling NB now going for higher


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

little more outta her this may be it on this chip though

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593336


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 14, 2011)

CD, my question to you sounds like this : currently i have my C3 965BE @ 3.8GHz & 1.3875v while on stock HSF; what do you say bout me getting to 4.2/4.3GHz & 1.42 - 1.45v on VenomousX ? Is it possible ? Cause when idle me 965BE is no more then 30 degrees C. Plus the temps in room are less then 20 degrees C constantly. I actually think it's 17 - 18C ambient room temps.  

P.S. I even afraid to think how high i'll be able to OC the CPU if i'll actually _get_ the Swiftech's H20 - 320. Take care, cd.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

CD, I found how to match the HT speed with the NB... It's tied to the bus speed. anything over 231MHz opens up the HT link speed setting in the bios.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 14, 2011)

xanlord said:


> CD, my question to you sounds like this : currently i have my C3 965BE @ 3.8GHz & 1.3875v while on stock HSF; what do you say bout me getting to 4.2/4.3GHz & 1.42 - 1.45v on VenomousX ? Is it possible ? Cause when idle me 965BE is no more then 30 degrees C. Plus the temps in room are less then 20 degrees C constantly. I actually think it's 17 - 18C ambient room temps.
> 
> P.S. I even afraid to think how high i'll be able to OC the CPU if i'll actually _get_ the Swiftech's H20 - 320. Take care, cd.



dont even think about it, Xan! 
That would be your third or fourth try, right?
I guess when CDA had your Rig in his hands, he would torture it to 4.5 on 1.4 or so 

but anyways good luck with that!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

xanlord said:


> CD, my question to you sounds like this : currently i have my C3 965BE @ 3.8GHz & 1.3875v while on stock HSF; what do you say bout me getting to 4.2/4.3GHz & 1.42 - 1.45v on VenomousX ? Is it possible ? Cause when idle me 965BE is no more then 30 degrees C. Plus the temps in room are less then 20 degrees C constantly. I actually think it's 17 - 18C ambient room temps.
> 
> P.S. I even afraid to think how high i'll be able to OC the CPU if i'll actually _get_ the Swiftech's H20 - 320. Take care, cd.



VenX is overpriced get an H50 or H70 run two fans on it and see were it will sit stable

http://www.overclockers.com/thermalright-venomousx-review/

or just build a custom loop like the swifty. 4.2ghz is possible i would see closer to 1.45-1.47v the venX might be enough to do it or you chip might just suck C3 doesn't mean everything like this stupid C3 regor thing i have wont go over a 35X bus and its pissing me off. 



fullinfusion said:


> CD, I found how to match the HT speed with the NB... It's tied to the bus speed. anything over 250 opens up more options on setting the HT link speed.



i just knocked mine down for this run trying to get the HT speed higher



Velvet Wafer said:


> dont even think about it, Xan!
> That would be your third or fourth try, right?
> I guess when CDA had your Rig in his hands, he would torture it to 4.5 on 1.4 or so
> 
> but anyways good luck with that!




i'm not an amazing overclocker just persistent...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i'm not an amazing overclocker just persistent...



i wouldnt have said, amazing, i just know you do crazy voodoo 
(1000 tries, and according notes) to it, and have a relatively good hand for picking good silicone 

even this "crap" chip will get a screen 4.1+ for you, i guess most people wont even get 3.9 on a screen


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

heres mine atm Validated


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i wouldnt have said, amazing, i just know you do crazy voodoo
> (1000 tries, and according notes) to it, and have a relatively good hand for picking good silicone
> 
> even this "crap" chip will get a screen 4.1+ for you, i guess most people wont even get 3.9 on a screen



it is a crap chip i have another to test though hopefully it hits higher


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 14, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> heres mine atm Validated
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110113/samenbht.png



i wish i would have validated mine that high 
well fullinfusion, youre always concurring CDA, but guys, what clocks are linpack stable on both of your procs? i like valids and screens, but i miss the 50 runs finished window 
have you thought about using lower latencies and lower memclocks? can bring improved IMC stability, and was faster in my case!

@CDA
hopefully the other proc works out better CDA, i think this one here hasnt satisfied you really


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i wish i would have validated mine that high
> well fullinfusion, youre always concurring CDA, but guys, what clocks are linpack stable on both of your procs? i like valids and screens, but i miss the 50 runs finished window


lol, Cd and I like to see who can pee the furthest 

Sorry for the low memory in my last posting. I for got to set it on the last boot. CD knows im not a windows fan to see how high I can clock. I do it in the bios till it boots and runs stable.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 14, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> lol, Cd and I like to see who can pee the furthest
> 
> Sorry for the low memory in my last posting. I for got to set it on the last boot. CD knows im not a windows fan to see how high I can clock. I do it in the bios till it boots and runs stable.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110113/sry.png



nice, does it run completely stable?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> nice, does it run completely stable?


Cant say atm. Im running a few Mark11 runs... the clock is still being tinkered with.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> * CPU Model: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
> * CPU Stepping: CCBBE CB 1013CPMW
> * CPU Frequency: 4579.8 MHz
> * CPU vCore: 1.55V
> ...



just about caught ya CD

Valid


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> nice, does it run completely stable?



only got one chip in the house that i leave at a 100% linx stable clock and thats a i3 560ES@4.2ghz 1.3v in my HTPC my AMD stuff i clock high enough that i can run benchmarks and thats really all i use them for when i get a gaming rig setup and running i will have a linopack stable clock for it until then i am happy not to crash all the time in windows



fullinfusion said:


> just about caught ya CD
> 
> Valid



you should beat me thats a release day batch yours is way down the line from me


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> only got one chip in the house that i leave at a 100% linx stable clock and thats a i3 560ES@4.2ghz 1.3v in my HTPC my AMD stuff i clock high enough that i can run benchmarks and thats really all i use them for when i get a gaming rig setup and running i will have a linopack stable clock for it until then i am happy not to crash all the time in windows


Im about the same way. I just clock for numbers and down clock to around 3.4ghz for gaming and every day tasks. The NB however is clocked to 3GHz and the memory is high and tight


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Im about the same way. I just clock for numbers and down clock to around 3.4ghz for gaming and every day tasks. The NB however is clocked to 3GHz and the memory is high and tight



my last true stable 24/7 clock was my RB-C1 phenom 9*4*5BE ES and it was 3.9x and 1.7v  folding 3D cad work it did it all never missed a beat either




chip 2 is less stable fucking POS wont stay stable at 355HTT


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> my last true stable 24/7 clock was my RB-C1 phenom 9*4*5BE ES and it was 3.9x and 1.7v  folding 3D cad work it did it all never missed a beat either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and LMAO!!! thats a POS cpu? Hahahahaha.... I know some ppl here that give there left nut for it.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice and LMAO!!! thats a POS cpu? Hahahahaha.... I know some ppl here that give there left nut for it.



played with the ram and ummm temps and now she is at 365HTT on chip 2


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> played with the ram and ummm temps and now she is at 365HTT on chip 2


you mean the HT link speed is 3650MHz? or ya talking bus speed


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> you mean the HT link speed is 3650MHz? or ya talking bus speed



bus speed its 370 now actually for 4255mhz


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> bus speed its 370 now actually for 4255mhz


Ah these boards are good for 400HTT + speeds...

Now look at this, kinda fucked imo! look at my clocks and the cpu voltage... Am I on to something? Does this chip like high clocks but at lower volts? I had a 6400 Black that was the same... Im encoding, playing a muz vid and stable! what gives


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

whats low voltage?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> whats low voltage?


1.368v /whats stock volts on the 1090T's?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> 1.368v /whats stock volts on the 1090T's?



i cant remember the stock volts but that is low volts kinda sucks though means that chip wont win a high clock award


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

not to bad


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i cant remember the stock volts but that is low volts kinda sucks though means that chip wont win a high clock award


Na I think it will... I just need time to find the volt the chip loves...it will run 1.6v but more stable at 1.52ish if ya get what im saying.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1593484.png
> 
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1593484.png[/url]
> 
> not to bad


Not bad at all.... those little suckers clock well


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 14, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dont even think about it, Xan!
> That would be your third or fourth try, right?
> I guess when CDA had your Rig in his hands, he would torture it to 4.5 on 1.4 or so
> 
> but anyways good luck with that!



I'll try to be gentle with this CPU i have.  3rd/4th try : i don't remember, guess i did had one drink too many in my life.  And bout CD having this rig ? Only when Bulldozer & AM3+ mobos will be released, if i'll sell to CD it in 1st place.   Thanx.



cdawall said:


> VenX is overpriced get an H50 or H70 run two fans on it and see were it will sit stable
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/thermalright-venomousx-review/
> 
> or just build a custom loop like the swifty. 4.2ghz is possible i would see closer to 1.45-1.47v the venX might be enough to do it or you chip might just suck C3 doesn't mean everything like this stupid C3 regor thing i have wont go over a 35X bus and its pissing me off.



Gotta read this review in few more hours - 5am in a morning in Israel & i almost forgot i do need to sleep. 

Thanx, dude. On Feb 10 or so, i'll raise the clock up a 4.0/4.1GHz 1.4v bit. Keep headbanging, you all.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Na I think it will... I just need time to find the volt the chip loves...it will run 1.6v but more stable at 1.52ish if ya get what im saying.



thing i have learned is the chips that are stable at lower voltage cant handle "high" voltages which leaves them out for the 5-6-7ghz chips the old twkr chips were high leakage chips and handled higher volts better than other chips



fullinfusion said:


> Not bad at all.... those little suckers clock well



thats about 8C socket temp it started to freeze my lines up so i killed it



xanlord said:


> I'll try to be gentle with this CPU i have.  3rd/4th try : i don't remember, guess i did had one drink too many in my life.  And bout CD having this rig ? Only when Bulldozer & AM3+ mobos will be released, if i'll sell to CD it in 1st place.   Thanx.




i have always been gentle to chips ask anyone here only killed a couple of them...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> thing i have learned is the chips that are stable at lower voltage cant handle "high" voltages which leaves them out for the 5-6-7ghz chips the old twkr chips were high leakage chips and handled higher volts better than other chips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Socket temp? im at 10c myself but what ya mean started to freeze? got a pix of your cooling?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Socket temp? im at 10c myself but what ya mean started to freeze? got a pix of your cooling?



it was outside lol its 20F outside so yea thats why she froze


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> it was outside lol its 20F outside so yea thats why she froze


PFffttt! -7c ! thats still shorts weather lol. Ima going to take mine out for the hell of it maybe tomorrow or sunday if I dont work... Sunday is going to be -32c ... Atm its -19c

Typical American! Im thinking you, yourself got cold and moved back inside blaming the water starting to freeze!

Dont BS me CD! I've froze my lines when the system was off...






And that was -5c in the room that morning. With the system running I've had no problem with icing  *freezing* at -10c or 14f...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 14, 2011)

At that point I would have put antifreeze in my loop.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> PFffttt! -7c ! thats still shorts weather lol. Ima going to take mine out for the hell of it maybe tomorrow or sunday if I dont work... Sunday is going to be -32c ... Atm its -19c
> 
> Typical American! Im thinking you, yourself got cold and moved back inside blaming the water starting to freeze!
> 
> ...



we are having a heatwave its been -10*F* with 30MPH winds outside for the past couple of weeks and i am in shorts

this is while my rig was running inside.







and a couple 100w of heat from a video card and old turion chip at 1.8v

exhaust temps when it was freezing it was around 5-6C


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> we are having a heatwave its been -10*F* with 30MPH winds outside for the past couple of weeks and i am in shorts
> 
> this is while my rig was running inside.
> 
> ...


Hahahahahah Nice!!! Keep this im mind for the next out-door adventure... unplug the case fans. You know the rule about warm air rises/cold air follows  no air flow needed 

Sorry to sound like a smart ass but I had the same problem till I figured it out. 

*edit*
Window fan is now blowing into the room, I'll take a pix when its below 7c


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> At that point I would have put antifreeze in my loop.


haha, I dont like polluting my crystal clean loop with additives. I strictly use Distilled H20 and a Pure gram of Silver in the loop. It's 6 months old since I needed to change the hosing and them + the rez look as good as day #1


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 14, 2011)

Eh, if I did real watercooling like that, with ambient temps like those, I'd use antifreeze anyways. Function > Form.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Eh, if I did real watercooling like that, with ambient temps like those, I'd use antifreeze anyways. Function > Form.


To each there own 

I also run a CoolIT Freeze one TEC plumbed into the loop... Wanna see -0c coolant that don't form ICE! As long as the flow is good  /  flow is energy... Energy = heat.... ya get my drift?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 14, 2011)

NEVER mind Damn opera placed me on one of the other pages here and then when i went to reply it posted it here pfft just not my day weird shits been happening all day thank god it's over


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> mmmmm Quad channel  way to 1 up intels tripple channel AMD


What are ya going on about?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

Cool enough for ya?

8.4c in my room atm


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i have always been gentle to chips ask anyone here only killed a couple of them...



And good day to you too. ~12pm here in Israel & i wake. Only a couple ? Be aggressive - kill more.  jk Say how gentle will you be to 'dozer (AMD's Bulldozer) + any upcoming Socket AM3+ mobo. I'll be _veeeeeeery_ gentle with it when i'll try to OC it to 4+GHz on air. BTW : 1) i did read that VenomousX article/review but apart from finding it impressive i have nothing else to add; 2) did you knew that this 'dozer is the 1st after few years (2004 - 2006) of AMD's FX CPUs ? Google for it. 

P.S. I need now to know how _gently_  to play with this VDDA voltages. Help me ? Take care. 

*EDIT*

For now i'll just post the 3DMark11 (Basic) & Vantage results. Mind you it was 3375 or something & now it's 3494 3DMarks in 11 cause i also played with GPU's clocks; Vantage - still High preset + played with GPU's clocks : 815 for GPU, 2010 - 1GB GDDR5, Shaders - 1630MHz.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Jan 14, 2011)

hey ya'll. i know i'm a little late. here's mine. 

P II 965BE @ 3.7 everyday clocks- 4.0 highest oc for benchies.

mobo-Asus M4A78T-E 790GX chipset


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Cool enough for ya?
> 
> 8.4c in my room atm
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110114/coolenough.png



thats alot higher than mine was running CPU cores were running 0C on core 0/1 and the motherboard was reading CPU@8C and mobo@2C heck my HDD was reading 2C


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> thats alot higher than mine was running CPU cores were running 0C on core 0/1 and the motherboard was reading CPU@8C and mobo@2C heck my HDD was reading 2C


Burrrr. just woke up... 1c in the room atm


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Burrrr. just woke up... 1c in the room atm
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110114/cold.png



nice temps! suicide run time?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 14, 2011)

no one reply me.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 14, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> no one reply me.



about  NVM went back and looked 

um depends which chip NB or SB your planing on putting it on


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 14, 2011)

Nb


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 14, 2011)

what temp is it at with the stock hs on it


----------



## claylomax (Jan 14, 2011)

xanlord said:


> And good day to you too. ~12pm here in Israel & i wake. Only a couple ? Be aggressive - kill more.  jk Say how gentle will you be to 'dozer (AMD's Bulldozer) + any upcoming Socket AM3+ mobo. I'll be _veeeeeeery_ gentle with it when i'll try to OC it to 4+GHz on air. BTW : 1) i did read that VenomousX article/review but apart from finding it impressive i have nothing else to add; 2) did you knew that this 'dozer is the 1st after few years (2004 - 2006) of AMD's FX CPUs ? Google for it.
> 
> P.S. I need now to know how _gently_  to play with this VDDA voltages. Help me ? Take care.
> 
> ...



Thank you for bringing that up. What the hell is VDDA voltage? The settings go from 2.50v to 2.80v What does it do? What's for? Please help, it's been seven months and still don't know, anybody?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 14, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> what temp is it at with the stock hs on it



its 35C now, idle, ambient is 10C-15C.
ehwn its hot it gets pretty hot.
>45C


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 14, 2011)

45 is high mine never gets that high hmmm just took a look at your mobos NB hs it's pretty big maybe just whack an 40mm fan on top of it and see how it goes


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2011)

Still warmer


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 14, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> 45 is high mine never gets that high hmmm just took a look at your mobos NB hs it's pretty big maybe just whack an 40mm fan on top of it and see how it goes



no 45mm fans BOO....


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 14, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Thank you for bringing that up. What the hell is VDDA voltage? The settings go from 2.50v to 2.80v What does it do? What's for? Please help, it's been seven months and still don't know, anybody?



Kindly forgive sir, if thee upsetted thou (not sarcastic). 

Googled = VDDA - anything from values 2.80 & up will stabilize the flow (flow ?) from CPU to NB/RAM. 2.80 is sufficient. VDDNB - almost same + to be carefull with it. I'll just go for VDDA 2.60v & if nothing happens, i'll leave it be @ that. Thy shall be done justice on VDDA's expance !!!!!!!  jk VDDA @ 2.60v then.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 15, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> no 45mm fans BOO....



well hows about an old socket  A HSF and grab the fan off of it I think they should be around 70mm


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 15, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> well hows about an old socket  A HSF and grab the fan off of it I think they should be around 70mm



i have to search the e-scrap shops. thy will have a 40mm.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 22, 2011)

guys i got phenom II x3 720 with ECS 790GXM-UD3, please need bios to unlock 4th core and i will be grateful


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 22, 2011)

does the mobo normally allow you to unlock cores um not according to your manual so I don't think anyones going to able to miraculously enable something your mobo never supported in the 1st place


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2011)

hayder.master said:


> guys i got phenom II x3 720 with ECS 790GXM-UD3, please need bios to unlock 4th core and i will be grateful



Sure that's not an 790GX-AD3? 
http://img.techpowerup.org/110122/Capture020.jpg
This is the July 21st bios that enhances core performance boost control. You're bios may only require to set ACC to Auto.
http://download.ecsusa.com/dlfileecs/BIOSROM/A790GXM-AD3/790TA721.zip

EDIT:

Also wanted to add, unlocking a 720 Black is very very picky. Not many can unlock. What is your batch #? I know mine would unlock but when unlocked wouldn't boot off hdd's through SATA interface.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 22, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i have to search the e-scrap shops. thy will have a 40mm.



how's it coming with the NB fan MOD any luck


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 22, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> how's it coming with the NB fan MOD any luck



its done. i posted somewhere. wait.....

found!
ghetto mods!
 Ghetto Mods - Page 27

not a very good improvement now i guess, but should perform better, even if it dosnt, it looks cool atleast


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 22, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sure that's not an 790GX-AD3?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110122/Capture020.jpg
> This is the July 21st bios that enhances core performance boost control. You're bios may only require to set ACC to Auto.
> http://download.ecsusa.com/dlfileecs/BIOSROM/A790GXM-AD3/790TA721.zip
> ...



yes this my mobo
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...goryID=1&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=19&LanID=9
grateful thanx mate, i will try it


----------



## wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> its done. i posted somewhere. wait.....
> 
> found!
> ghetto mods!
> ...



thats a great ghetto mod, and I think the NB likes to be cool with AM2+/AM3 chips, the NB getting hot seemed to be the cause of my 1090T thottleing to 1600mhz during stress tests.

since I pointed a 120mm fan at it and my gfx card, no throttle and lower temps all round


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 22, 2011)

wolf said:


> thats a great ghetto mod, and I think the NB likes to be cool with AM2+/AM3 chips, the NB getting hot seemed to be the cause of my 1090T thottleing to 1600mhz during stress tests.
> 
> since I pointed a 120mm fan at it and my gfx card, no throttle and lower temps all round



throttling to 1600mhz?? explain!!!!!


----------



## wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> throttling to 1600mhz?? explain!!!!!



it was a tricky one to pin down, I am running atm a 3600mhz overclock on the 1090T, 3000NB, 2400 HT. bios CPU voltage is 1.375v (droops to 1.3-ish under load)

basically after a good few minutes of stress testing like IBT or Prime, say 3-5 minutes, using coretemp or CPU-Z they both showed the CPU throttle back to 1600mhz until I killed the test, the it would pop back up to 3600mhz...

after hawkeyeing HWMonitor during these situations (and playing a shitload with a lot of votlages - with no success), I looked at the NB temps and decided to point a fan at it (keeping it a good 7-10 degrees lower) and behold no more throttleing, It couldnt get through pass 1 of IBT at any clock between 3600-4000mhz before and now it completes all 5 no throttle and no errors.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 22, 2011)

oh. i never heard that before..... gotta check my system.....


----------



## wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> oh. i never heard that before..... gotta check my system.....



I wouldnt worry too much, I know my board is the limiting factor in my setup, its a micro ATX Asus 785G, only a 4-pin CPU connector and DDR2...

If I got an 890... or waited on an AM3+ board with some DDR3 and a 8-pin CPU power connector I think it would take any overclock the CPU could handle.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 24, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> its done. i posted somewhere. wait.....
> 
> found!
> ghetto mods!
> ...




SHWEEET mod looks like it belongs there too


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sure that's not an 790GX-AD3?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110122/Capture020.jpg
> This is the July 21st bios that enhances core performance boost control. You're bios may only require to set ACC to Auto.
> http://download.ecsusa.com/dlfileecs/BIOSROM/A790GXM-AD3/790TA721.zip
> ...



bro i try this bios it's can't run, i use HP tools to make bootable USB stick and when i run the exe Dos mode file it will be some kind freezing no key respond in keyboard only rest switch will be my solution, did i use wrong way or something damm i miss Gigabyte just press "end' for quick flash and chose your bios file that was very easy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2011)

go into the bios and turn on ACC


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 24, 2011)

hayder.master said:


> bro i try this bios it's can't run, i use HP tools to make bootable USB stick and when i run the exe Dos mode file it will be some kind freezing no key respond in keyboard only rest switch will be my solution, did i use wrong way or something damm i miss Gigabyte just press "end' for quick flash and chose your bios file that was very easy.



ops, thing are more simple here there is in windows flash in this file i flash my bios under windows that was easy



brandonwh64 said:


> go into the bios and turn on ACC



now this is the problem i just can't find where is the hell ACC is


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 25, 2011)

ok im sorry im noob with new AMD systems, ok here is i guess my 4th core is dead for 720be and can't unlock it
i try the Advance clock calibration and set it at all cores= no boot or start windows and still cpu-z read three cores ans system crashes 
bad luck for me


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 27, 2011)

guys is this chip don't worm much the 720be, i use H70 and try 3.6ghz with 1.52v in cpu-z prime for 15 mints run and temps don't go over 29c.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 28, 2011)

On my DFI board with my Phenom II 940 once I enabled Advance clock calibration I couldn’t get the right reading on my temperatures. Maybe that’s why you have low temperatures.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2011)

Fatal said:


> On my DFI board with my Phenom II 940 once I enabled Advance clock calibration I couldn’t get the right reading on my temperatures. Maybe that’s why you have low temperatures.



unlocking cores can make all sorts of things spaz out, temps are pretty common to go weird


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 28, 2011)

With ACC on you have to go off your cpu socket temperature as ACC uses the address space used to report core temperatures.

Also I thought I remembered reading that the maximum temperatures for AMD cpus are based off the cpu socket temperature reading and not the core temperature reading.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 1, 2011)

Few more pics, 3.9GHz 2.60v VDDA this time. Enjoy.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 5, 2011)

hey guys I've got the multi meter out and probing PROBIT on the mobo... what is cpu-vdda voltage for?


----------



## erocker (Feb 5, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> hey guys I've got the multi meter out and probing PROBIT on the mobo... what is cpu-vdda voltage for?



CPU VDDA Voltage balances the CPU phases by providing them voltage. It will help with stability when overclocking at higher frequencies and voltage.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> CPU VDDA Voltage balances the CPU phases by providing them voltage. It will help with stability when overclocking at higher frequencies and voltage.


ok cool, Im testing 3.9ghz... voltage in the bios is set to 1.4250v meter shows 1.428v
Vdda is now @ 2.65v

with AOD stress on the cpu volts drop to 1.414v on the meter...

whats going to hold the volts solid? under load?

The cpu callabration on auto, 0% , 50% , FULL differences are if your going to clock be sure to set it to 50%
Voltage seems real real close to what you set it in the bios.

Erocker have you used the pads on your mobo with a MM to check? 

It's sure opened my eyes and gives me a new perspective on things now...


*GO PACKERS GO!!!*


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 7, 2011)

How could i forget most important thing for me : OC'd my CPU to 3.9GHz , have SuperPi 1.5 & forgot to test this OC with it & post the pic(s) of it here ? I thus fix this issue. The pics (1M, 8M & 32M) :


----------



## Fatal (Feb 9, 2011)

Old stuff but since I upgraded my rig built the little woman this. She went from a Sempron 3000+ 2.0 with 1.5 gigs to this. She is very pleased and does nothing more than surf the net, listen to music and play solitaire.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone have a AM2+ board suggestion? Would prefer something mATX. I got some of the Kingston 1066mhz 4gb kit that was a shell shocker from last week but lack a solid board (like my MA785GMT-UD2H for AM3).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

i had a gigabyte 780G and now the model up 785G in DDR2 that work just peachy.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

ASUS M4A785-M AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 785G HDMI Micro ATX...


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks and I didn't mean it needed to be a 785 board. It was just for reference but it seems a little hard to find anything else other then a 785 board for am2+ anymore other then the budget end of the spectrum.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Thanks and I didn't mean it needed to be a 785 board. It was just for reference but it seems a little hard to find anything else other then a 785 board for am2+ anymore other then the budget end of the spectrum.



there were a couple of 790GX biostars but they are all ATX sized and around $60 i think


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 17, 2011)

In the bios of my motherboard I can only put up to 800mhz in the memories, someone knows how do you increase the frequency?

My motherboard is m4a785td v-Evo

Thanks


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2011)

Hunt3r said:


> In the bios of my motherboard I can only put up to 800mhz in the memories, someone knows how do you increase the frequency?
> 
> My motherboard is m4a785td v-Evo
> 
> Thanks


Yeah. Raise the FSB and that will up your memory freq on that board... Have you checked for a latest mobo bios update? That may be helpful


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2011)

So has anyone tried getting 1800+ mhz on their RAM with the CHIV and 1304 bios? I sure as hell cannot. I can get it to boot, but then it gets stuck at checking NVRAM.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> So has anyone tried getting 1800+ mhz on their RAM with the CHIV and 1304 bios? I sure as hell cannot. I can get it to boot, but then it gets stuck at checking NVRAM.



Are you raising the mem volts E?

Remember what i said about the mem volts while using a Multi-meter?

Dont go up to high, if you set it at 1.6750 in the bios it really is 1.7 something...

try 1.65 + 2 of a bump in the bios for more accurate voltage...

im still trying to figure it out atm, but will give the low down after i compile it all.


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Are you raising the mem volts E?
> 
> Remember what i said about the mem volts while using a Multi-meter?
> 
> ...



Yes. I understand RAM voltage and what is required for my sticks (1.8-1.95 stock volts). CPU/NB volts are good, CPU volts are good. I've tried lowering the CPU/NB frequencies, etc. I've messed with all of the other voltages (VDDR, REFF, etc). Nothing works at or over 1800mhz. I am at a loss.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yes. I understand RAM voltage and what is required for my sticks (1.8-1.95 stock volts). CPU/NB volts are good, CPU volts are good. I've tried lowering the CPU/NB frequencies, etc. I've messed with all of the other voltages (VDDR, REFF, etc). Nothing works at or over 1800mhz. I am at a loss.


Ok cool, but what about the timings?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe just the BIOS itself is limiting?  The platform I had the most experience with as far as trying different BIOS revisions was with X58 and I'll tell ya, some BIOS versions just sucked!


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Ok cool, but what about the timings?



Yeah, timings don't matter either. I can really relax them and no difference.



Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe just the BIOS itself is limiting?  The platform I had the most experience with as far as trying different BIOS revisions was with X58 and I'll tell ya, some BIOS versions just sucked!



That's what I'm thinking. I'm limited to two bios' with my CPU. I was able to at least boot into windows at 1800mhz with my quad core and an older bios.

I guess I'll just work on the lowest timings possible under 1400mhz and wait for Bulldozer or X68.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yeah, timings don't matter either. I can really relax them and no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't revert back to an older revision that worked better for you?  When is Bulldozer supposed to hit stores?  I'm looking forward to that, maybe a new build.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 18, 2011)

Bulldozer is beginning of June (whats the name of the show that happens that first week?).

Llano is showing up at CeBit if rumors are true. AMD already stated in their financial conference call that they are shipping in large quantities to OEMs, so end product can not be far off. Plus they stated 2Q so they are in a lot of trouble if they don't produce by then.


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 18, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah. Raise the FSB and that will up your memory freq on that board... Have you checked for a latest mobo bios update? That may be helpful



I'll see if I can grow to something .. and I'm with the latest bios

Thanks


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can't revert back to an older revision that worked better for you?  When is Bulldozer supposed to hit stores?  I'm looking forward to that, maybe a new build.



With the 1100T CPU, there are two bios's that support it so I'm stuck. No big deal I guess, I've been working on my 1600mhz timings with good results.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 19, 2011)

1090t bios won't work?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> With the 1100T CPU, there are two bios's that support it so I'm stuck. No big deal I guess, I've been working on my 1600mhz timings with good results.



Bummer!   Well keep us posted on what you are able to get anyways.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 20, 2011)

i am aiming for low vcore with a ok clock, so hows this 3600mhz actual vcore 1.28750v in bios
http://img.techpowerup.org/110220/Capture001.jpg


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 20, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i am aiming for low vcore with a ok clock, so hows this 3600mhz actual vcore 1.28750v in bios
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110220/Capture001.jpg



where'd you get that Asus TurboV proggy from I like that looks better the AMD's oc proggy


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 20, 2011)

good question asus site i think, which version you're using


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 20, 2011)

M3A32mvp-deluxe whether or not it'd work on it though is another story


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2011)

maybe this will help






these are D9JNM however GTS clocks very similar


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> So has anyone tried getting 1800+ mhz on their RAM with the CHIV and 1304 bios? I sure as hell cannot. I can get it to boot, but then it gets stuck at checking NVRAM.



Problem fixed. Microcode Updation needs to be enabled. Getting 1800+ no problem now.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 23, 2011)

cdawall said:


> maybe this will help
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090525/Capture018.jpg
> 
> these are D9JNM however GTS clocks very similar



what volts for that shot, cda?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what volts for that shot, cda?



several... and so everyone knows erocker is selling some D9GTS in his FS thread they clock about as good 



cdawall said:


> SPECS:
> AMD phenom X4 955BE (ES)
> Asus M4A78T-E
> 850w Thermaltake TR2
> ...


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2011)

cdawall said:


> maybe this will help
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090525/Capture018.jpg
> 
> these are D9JNM however GTS clocks very similar



How many volts though? I know I don't want to go there.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> How many volts though? I know I don't want to go there.



2.2-2.4v they can do the same timings on intel with a much lower voltage though


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 4, 2011)

Finally got a 1090 guys,great chip


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

nice is that stock vcore


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 5, 2011)

No stock was a bit higher around 1.42 is what my board wanted to give it,be we know motherboards are never right


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

yep i hear that, well my unlocked p2 555 hits around the same, but get this i posted up at 4.4ghz not stable of course lmo


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> nice is that stock vcore


he's using cpuid 1.57... It gives low volts. If you want true *well closest* to actual volts you need to use V 1.55

I betcha in the bios it's around 1.42v on the core

I know this from using both versions and using a multi-meter to determine the difference in volts.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

1.55 not a chance i would not pull your leg, but i agree acutal vcore is not always accurate


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

i have a multi meter, but not like the ch4 or what not has pin read outs to get the proper measure ment, as for my board  does not have that so i dont want to risk it the find actual vcore read outs on the board


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 5, 2011)

its the same thing in 1.55 and in bios so i dont know what your going on about? maybe you have a different motherboard and your logic is flawed


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> its the same thing in 1.55 and in bios so i dont know what your going on about? maybe you have a different motherboard and your logic is flawed
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110304/1090t.jpg


Different mobo, YES! logic flawed? I dont think so. Take a look at you screen shots


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Different mobo, YES! logic flawed? I dont think so. Take a look at you screen shots



you think software is showing the right volts? Not!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

i will see if i can hit the 4ghz with around the same vcore


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i will see if i can hit the 4ghz with around the same vcore


That be easy but not stable


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

wanna bet lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> wanna bet lol


hammer on lol, this is me 24/7 stable


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

ok brad its on now, and btw what vcore u need for 4ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 5, 2011)

Ummm can i get an insight? Anything up to 3.9Ghz@1.4v with unlocked 555BE is good for LinX but anything past that clock speed ends in a restart/re-post of my bios without a bsod. What gives?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

all depends on the batch running prime atm, well post back results 4ghz 1.4v


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 5, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> all depends on the batch



If this was for me, i'll get that info later.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> ok brad its on now, and btw what vcore u need for 4ghz


If you look bro you see it in cpuid! 

Vdda is set to stock 2.50v

Run the latest AOD stress test for 2hrs and then we'll see 

BTW nice temperatures lol, now you know what im saying about software based monitoring programs?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

ok will do, vdda is at 2.2v, so yea will post back in 2 hours man


----------



## cdawall (Mar 5, 2011)

1090t's are the shit 

settings  for you to try but just FYI that high of a vdimm is *NOT* safe on a thuban

* CPU Model: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
* CPU Stepping: CCBBE CB 1013CPMW
* CPU Frequency: 4579.8 MHz
* CPU vCore: 1.55V
* CPU Multiplier: 21.5x
* CPU Turbo: Disabled
* CPU NB Speed: 2982 MHz
* HT Ref Speed: 213 MHz
* RAM Speed: DDR3-1704
* RAM Timings: 7-7-7-20-20-1T
* RAM Configuration: 2 x 2GB
* RAM vDIMM: 2.14V
* Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair III Formula
* Chipset/Socket: 790FX + SB750, AM3
* Cooling: Water (Fuzion V1)
* Temps: 20C Idle / 40C Load
* Operating System: Windows 7
* 32/64-Bit: 64
* Stable/Suicide/Untested: Untested


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

wow congrats


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2011)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100619/15085sec superpi 4582mhz.png
> 
> 1090t's are the shit
> 
> ...


Those the ram I sent ya?

Nice 2010 run but how about a 2011 run CD


----------



## cdawall (Mar 5, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Those the ram I sent ya?
> 
> Nice 2010 run but how about a 2011 run CD



those are my D9JNM's that were sold a little while back. i am running the ram you sent me in my HTPC and they are the shit on H55 6-7-6 1.65v 1600. when i get my xeon lynnfield with HT i will be pushing them up to 2000CL6 


as for a 2011 run i have no money for a thuban chip right now got a new baby who is more important lol stashing some cash for dozer tho


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2011)

cdawall said:


> those are my D9JNM's that were sold a little while back. i am running the ram you sent me in my HTPC and they are the shit on H55 6-7-6 1.65v 1600. when i get my xeon lynnfield with HT i will be pushing them up to 2000CL6
> 
> 
> as for a 2011 run i have no money for a thuban chip right now got a new baby who is more important lol stashing some cash for dozer tho


Same here! the dozer is already in my pocket


----------



## cdawall (Mar 5, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Same here! the dozer is already in my pocket



i should be getting an ECS mobo tho...they are offering me a reviewer


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i should be getting an ECS mobo tho...they are offering me a reviewer


Nice, that board should be solid for sure. Just don't forget to post a review here in TPU man


----------



## cdawall (Mar 5, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice, that board should be solid for sure. Just don't forget to post a review here in TPU man



it will be on AT i'll linkie tho


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2011)

cdawall said:


> it will be on AT i'll linkie tho


Please do. Thanks CD, I have been having nothing but problems with this SSD. I seem to forget to book mark your site


----------



## cdawall (Mar 5, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Please do. Thanks CD, I have been having nothing but problems with this SSD. I seem to forget to book mark your site



LOL no probs will be raiding a pair of supertalent SSD's on the ECS


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

prime is is running for a hour now, so far no errors 4ghz 1.4v


----------



## crunchie (Mar 5, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> prime is is running for a hour now, so far no errors 4ghz 1.4v



Try 1.35v 










That was done in our Winter. Bit hard pressed to do it now in 30C temps .


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

oh ya lol, well not bad seems how its not a 6 core tuban


----------



## crunchie (Mar 5, 2011)

lol I missed that . AthlonX2's post threw me. I saw you comment on it and just thought you had the same processor. My bad.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

ok 1.375v set in bios


----------



## crunchie (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice . My 940BE needs close to 1.5v for that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 5, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ummm can i get an insight? Anything up to 3.9Ghz@1.4v with unlocked 555BE is good for LinX but anything past that clock speed ends in a restart/re-post of my bios without a bsod. What gives?





Corduroy_Jr said:


> all depends on the batch running prime atm, well post back results 4ghz 1.4v





JrRacinFan said:


> If this was for me, i'll get that info later.



I beleive it's a 1007 DPMW. TBH, can't really be bothered to remove my H50 from the board.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

this is unreal so far stable at 4ghz for an hour now, with 1.359375v


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2011)

with thubans, the colder the temps the better they clock.

when your ambients go up in summer, expect to have to retune it.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

was that to me mussels ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2011)

Mussels said:


> with thubans, the colder the temps the better they clock.
> 
> when your ambients go up in summer, expect to have to retune it.


No shit on that! I'm already slowly tuning since the winter temps are getting slowly getting warmer.

I cant wait to see how the dozer clocks year round  It's going to be interesting.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)

haven't u guys noticed my unlocked x4 clocks just as good as your six cores lmo


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> was that to me mussels ?



yes, x4's have the same behaviour. cold temps = good clocks. but once your ambients go up...



Corduroy_Jr said:


> haven't u guys noticed my unlocked x4 clocks just as good as your six cores lmo



you got 50% less cores, so you need 50% higher clocks to impress us


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2011)

Can you get it over 4GHz?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 6, 2011)

oh hell yea i was at 4.2ghz last night 1.4750v stable for 2 hrs and something i bet i could even run a lower vcore, go back a page i posted my results chicken


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> oh hell yea i was at 4.2ghz last night 1.4750v stable for 2 hrs and something i bet i could even run a lower vcore, go back a page i posted my results chicken



hit over 4.5ghz and i will be impressed infared on XS's has gone that far on air


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 6, 2011)

4.4ghz nor 4.5ghz wont go, has o be the board or max of cpu, ill find out when i make it a dual core 4.5ghz if the same results the then i will know if its the board or cpu


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 6, 2011)

working on 4.3ghz as we speak as a quad core 1.5250v


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 6, 2011)

this does not seem right 22c as a dual core 4500mhz idle


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> this does not seem right 22c as a dual core 4500mhz idle



It's impossible unless you are really cold in your room right now. Add 10-12c at least.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's impossible unless you are really cold in your room right now. Add 10-12c at least.



10-12C until you hit 50C then it is closer to correct 62C is exactly correct on them per AMD


----------



## claylomax (Mar 6, 2011)

I finally got over 3.9GHz stable, 3.984MHz exactly, leaving the multiplier on auto. Not bad after trying for 9 months.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 7, 2011)

i only had this phenom II 555 for a few days 4.2ghz x4 24/7


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 7, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i only had this phenom II 555 for a few days 4.2ghz x4 24/7



Must relatively golden, as till today, i only was able to validate that on my 955... and that after months of tweaking, on a Killer loop


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Must relatively golden, as till today, i only was able to validate that on my 955... and that after months of tweaking, on a Killer loop



Huge difference between you c2 chip and his c3 chip. Mine on a killer loop did about the same as yours but with 4.1 stable. Downside the these new c3 chips is the imc cannot hold a candle to yours the old c2 chips and first few batches of c3 could handle way higher volts than these new ones.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 7, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Huge difference between you c2 chip and his c3 chip. Mine on a killer loop did about the same as yours but with 4.1 stable. Downside the these new c3 chips is the imc cannot hold a candle to yours the old c2 chips and first few batches of c3 could handle way higher volts than these new ones.



indeed, as i have one of the VERY early batches, as you once stated...a CACYC 0915 APMW,a batch known to be a good OCer,for a C2 955, from my knowledge, when your own 955,which was an ES was of batch 0918 APMW, and as such, younger than my Retail proc 
Thanks for clearing that up,cda!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 15, 2011)

Where the hell did all the AMd OC'ers go?  Was playing with the 1090T this evening and this is where im at so far


----------



## crunchie (Mar 15, 2011)

Just a little more .





http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1305086


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 15, 2011)

dude.... you have a NB cooler right??

or it'll fry man... 3GHz!!!


----------



## crunchie (Mar 15, 2011)

Probably not 24/7 frequencies . Mine aren't.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 15, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> dude.... you have a NB cooler right??
> 
> or it'll fry man... 3GHz!!!



No offense, but what the heck are you talking about? AthlonX2's 3Ghz NB setting is perfectly fine. What you are seeing is the IMC's frequency that's on the chip. It can be clocked the same way as the actual cores, it only adds about a few degrees to the chip's temps itself. It's worth clocking it that high.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm in I'm in.....


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

what settings need to be changed to OC the NB? mines only at 2GHz, so i'd like to know some reccomended settings to get it higher (2.4-2.6 would be fine)


i have the same board as crunchie, so his input would be appreciated


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what settings need to be changed to OC the NB? mines only at 2GHz, so i'd like to know some reccomended settings to get it higher (2.4-2.6 would be fine)
> 
> 
> i have the same board as crunchie, so his input would be appreciated



CPU NB Frequency should have an unlocked multiplier. Can up that a few notches and don't go past 1.45v in CPU NB VID.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> CPU NB Frequency should have an unlocked multiplier. Can up that a few notches and don't go past 1.45v in CPU NB VID.



what voltage range is normal, say for 2.6?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what voltage range is normal, say for 2.6?



On a thuban chip I'd *think* about 1.3-1.35v. One of those things that "every chip is different" applies here.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

i tried 1.30v... some impressive boosts to memory speed at 2.6Ghz NB, compared to stock 2Ghz.








if my math holds true, the L1 read is 18% faster now, after a 30% increase in NB clocks. nice improvements, now to test stability.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 15, 2011)

Might be able to get 2.8, my lil C3 does 2.6 no sweat, try for 3.8Ghz clock speed also. A good way to figure out if your bottlenecked by NB is look at your Memory and L3 cache reads, memory should show to be faster like your pic.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Might be able to get 2.8, my lil C3 does 2.6 no sweat, try for 3.8Ghz clock speed also. A good way to figure out if your bottlenecked by NB is look at your Memory and L3 cache reads, memory should show to be faster like your pic.



i like finding the sweet spots where i get large gains from minimal voltage boosts. this seems to be in that range.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's where I've been keeping mine at.






I know almost a totally different architecture. Can't wait for AMD 9 series to hit, I'm getting rather impatient LOL


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 15, 2011)

Saw this club just now, & so I want in with my Phenom II X4 965BE + Gigabyte 870A-UD3

Here is my fresh CPU-Z validation link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1712415

Cheers!

//Dog


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm hopefully putting a better cooler on my X6 today.  If so I'll do some clocking.  . Have t overclocked in the longest.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey, Dog! Need your feedback on the 870A-UD3. Can hit me up via pm or post here.

@CP

If you need a refresher and some help just throw me a txt.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm hopefully putting a better cooler on my X6 today.  If so I'll do some clocking.  . Have t overclocked in the longest.



just remember one tip: lower temps let you clock higher at the same volts, so dont go excessive on the voltage. tune it them all in for the sweetspot once its initially stable.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey, Dog! Need your feedback on the 870A-UD3. Can hit me up via pm or post here.
> 
> @CP
> 
> If you need a refresher and some help just throw me a txt.



Cool Jr see ya in PM m8...

//Dog


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, ill certainly be a bit rusty, but we'll see what it can do.


----------



## crunchie (Mar 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what settings need to be changed to OC the NB? mines only at 2GHz, so i'd like to know some reccomended settings to get it higher (2.4-2.6 would be fine)
> 
> 
> i have the same board as crunchie, so his input would be appreciated


Are you talking about the cpu-nb? Mine is at 3Ghz with 1.25v. You just increase the multi in bios.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 15, 2011)

crunchie said:


> Are you talking about the cpu-nb? Mine is at 3Ghz with 1.25v. You just increase the multi in bios.



now you just need to push your ram to 2000 and you can be cool like the rest of us


----------



## crunchie (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, I have 4Gig Flares now running at 1800Mhz 6-8-6-22-1T and will do 2000Mhz 7-9-7-24-1T


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

crunchie said:


> Are you talking about the cpu-nb? Mine is at 3Ghz with 1.25v. You just increase the multi in bios.



that easy?

i tried 2.6 with 1.3v and it didnt like it, system was unstable.
maybe its the case of me using too MUCH voltage again, i'll try 1.25v and see how it goes.


(so far best indication is S3 sleep mode overnight, if anything at all is wrong with the ram/NB, it wont wake up from it)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

trying 2.8Ghz NB with 1.25v  cpu-nb. everything else that isnt CPU or ram is on auto/'normal' volts.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> trying 2.8Ghz NB with 1.25v  cpu-nb. everything else that isnt CPU or ram is on auto/'normal' volts.



what helps mine out is running the cpu VDDA @ 2.55v - 2.6v


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> what helps mine out is running the cpu VDDA @ 2.55v - 2.6v



hmmm, i dont think its called that on mine. i'll take a photo or something next reboot.


----------



## crunchie (Mar 16, 2011)

Mussels, try lower the HT back to stock 2000Mhz. Have not bothered raising mine as from what I have read around different sites there is hardly any gain to be had by raising the frequency.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 16, 2011)

crunchie said:


> Mussels, try lower the HT back to stock 2000Mhz. Have not bothered raising mine as from what I have read around different sites there is hardly any gain to be had by raising the frequency.



There is a difference in memory-intensive tasks.
It also reduces latency.
How much benefit can be had from going over 2600MHz NB is open to conjecture though..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah, i also had to find out that i can hit the 1600 6-7-6 24 27 1.66v 2700NB, but only stable,
when i used below 1.3 v on the CPU-NB.. needed 2 whole weekends to tweak that out 



> There is a difference in memory-intensive tasks.
> It also reduces latency.
> How much benefit can be had from going over 2600MHz NB is open to conjecture though..


Theoretically, the speed should scale indefinetly until it hits the a bottleneck of the CPU clock, or the architecture itself.... if you keep raising the ram clocks, and the NB clocks, at cl7 and below, you will certainly run into instability after a while, but if you could keep the stability up,the memory bandwith, the speed of the IMC,and especially of the L3 cache could be increased by a very extensive amount.... probably what has been done to Bulldozers brand new IMC... i guess thats also the reason for the new socket, as the power requirements probably go beyond dual plane (triple plane maybe?)
I guess Bulldozer wont win a prize on main clock efficiency alone, eh?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

crunchie said:


> Mussels, try lower the HT back to stock 2000Mhz. Have not bothered raising mine as from what I have read around different sites there is hardly any gain to be had by raising the frequency.



stock is 2000? i think mine was on auto and it was running at 2600


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> stock is 2000? i think mine was on auto and it was running at 2600



By default, all mobos run a 10x multiplier internally for the NB.
This is to make sure the system will boot with whatever CPU is installed.

EDIT: well, by default, all mobos *should* be running that


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> By default, all mobos run a 10x multiplier internally for the NB.
> This is to make sure the system will boot with whatever CPU is installed.
> 
> EDIT: well, by default, all mobos *should* be running that



who knows, i coulda read it wrong. it think its at 2600NB, 2000HT 1600 CL7 ram and 3600 CPU atm.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> who knows, i coulda read it wrong. it think its at 2600NB, 2000HT 1600 CL7 ram and 3600 CPU atm.



Understood.
Naturally, mileage will vary from setup to setup, but I found 2600NB to be the sweet point - no extra voltage required for stability (thus temps stay much the same), but there's a noticeable latency reduction (in the stuff I use anyway).
Not huge of course, but noticeable nonetheless.
What I do know is that the raising of HT results in a net gain of zero.

Perhaps you may find that raising your NB further *does* make a difference, but I have my doubts tbh


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 16, 2011)

if you cant keep 2.8ghz nb up, try to lower the memory divider to 1333 (you can clock it up later per HTT, till you reach the headroom of the IMC)... if you suddenly gain stability, then you know for sure that your IMC has not enough/too much volts, or if that isnt the case, and you tried every voltage setting with CPU loadline calibration on and off, its nearing the beginning of its wall, where it cant put out more memclocks or NB, no matter what you do


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 16, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Theoretically, the speed should scale indefinetly until it hits the a bottleneck of the CPU clock, or the architecture itself.... if you keep raising the ram clocks, and the NB clocks, at cl7 and below, you will certainly run into instability after a while, but if you could keep the stability up,the memory bandwith, the speed of the IMC,and especially of the L3 cache could be increased by a very extensive amount.... probably what has been done to Bulldozers brand new IMC... i guess thats also the reason for the new socket, as the power requirements probably go beyond dual plane (triple plane maybe?)
> I guess Bulldozer wont win a prize on main clock efficiency alone, eh?



Noted 

Well, in my experience, going beyond 2600NB only netted a result I could measure in benchmarking programs, rather than notice in the apps I use.
Also, stability became an issue after 2800NB, regardless of compensation on all other settings.
Beyond 3000NB my system simply won't boot and the difference between 2600NB - 3000NB wasn't worth the other hassles, for little to no discernible return.
I realise this may well be a limitation on my hardware's part, which is why I stated that one's mileage may vary - this is always true


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 16, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Noted
> 
> Well, in my experience, going beyond 2600NB only netted a result I could measure in benchmarking programs, rather than notice in the apps I use.
> Also, stability became an issue after 2800NB, regardless of compensation on all other settings.
> ...



I guess i know, why high NB clocks sometimes dont net more recognizable speed... its the same reason, that makes procs feel sluggish when beeing overclocked with too low volts...lack of power supply.
For example, let me tell you the story of my phenom 955 and me : 
At first, i used it in a Biostar 790gx a2+... the board doesnt even had support for it,no dual power plane, but strangely, displayed it correctly, and worked with it. Not good tho 
i had hard times reaching 3.8ghz on 2400mhz NB with ddr2 1066 back then, volts more or less high, due to the general instability of the board with the 955.
After about 3 Months, i shot a cap in the NB area, the only one not beeing solidcap and near the PWM. 
That didnt hurt the board too bad tho (it probably lacked power all over the board anyways), as it ran exactly as before, 
just with bsoding once a day (during 24/7 crunching in the hottest part of summer...)

When i ran the board + proc in linx, it gave me roughly 35 Gflops when the system was tested fully idle, without me tampering with music or firefox, or anything that could manipulate the maximum amount of flops.

as it started to annoy me, i got me a Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0 790GX, which improved stability and clocking,had dual power plane, clocked to 2800NB, and on which i also made the 4.2ghz valid on the 955... neithertheless, it was bitchy about ram clocks and timings in general, and only had big voltage steps, it wasnt exactly made for OCing.
This board gave me between 40-41 Gflops in average, at roughly the same clocks/NB

Now, just shortly i got me the M4A89GTD PRO USB, with 890GX, that clocks ram far more stable, than the Foxconn... is suddenly stable at 3.9ghz when both boards before were not...and gives 51-52 Gflops, all out of nothing, and far beyond 40gflops even on clocks far lower then on the other board?
This sounds like the power supply of the CPU-NB, has definetly to do with the real world benefits it gives... i also trust Linx very much in this case, as it even reacts Flopwise, when i play a simple MP3.
Where we come to the Problem that Bulldozer probably has... pulls too much power from the power plane to be efficient in anything that is designed till today


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 16, 2011)

Good points there.
Currently I get anywhere from 47-51GFlops, depending on my OC mood 
ATM I'm just playing it safe (@3.6GHz), as my replacement PSU is a POS, so I'm not counting on it to be reliable in any way.

It will be interesting to see what BD has to offer, especially in the 8-core range, as I'm sure most enthusiasts will test (um .. stress!) this baby to the extreme


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 16, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Good points there.
> Currently I get anywhere from 47-51GFlops, depending on my OC mood
> ATM I'm just playing it safe (@3.6GHz), as my replacement PSU is a POS, so I'm not counting on it to be reliable in any way.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what BD has to offer, especially in the 8-core range, as I'm sure most enthusiasts will test (um .. stress!) this baby to the extreme



Thanks!
3.6 is fast enough for every normal task you can think of, sure doesnt hurt to back the rig down, till you get a real PSU

Yeah most definetly, i guess i can say i havent waited for something so tensely, since the first Deneb was announced... and that was only a Refresh! 
lets hope AMD doesnt let us down, if they even force us to upgrade the socket


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

power cant affect performance like that, my guess is the newer chipsets were just faster.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> power cant affect performance like that, my guess is the newer chipsets were just faster.



both the first boards i named were 790GX and there were distinct performance differences... also, the biggest thing that was changed on 890gx, is the number of lanes between SB and NB... which of course has not much to do with the CPU-NB.
i really cant see anything besides my explanation influencing the performance, i guess we need an AMD tech or at least a very intimate datasheet to get to know the details, everything else is just guessing...
 but i admit, till that point comes, after the experiences i have made over the years with my proc, i would tend to beleive my theory in this case 

EDIT: thanks for informing me of such a thing as inbuilt ECC, didnt knew such a thing was existant


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> power cant affect performance like that, my guess is the newer chipsets were just faster.



Newer chipsets were faster, for sure, but the on-die memory is ECC, so if that isn't _quite_ getting the right juice, then error-correction steps in, thus reducing performance even whilst at a higher clock. Naturally, being too starved of the right amount of voltage will simply cause a BSOD, or worse, the system not to boot :/


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Newer chipsets were faster, for sure, but the on-die memory is ECC, so if that isn't _quite_ getting the right juice, then error-correction steps in, thus reducing performance even whilst at a higher clock. Naturally, being too starved of the right amount of voltage will simply cause a BSOD, or worse, the system not to boot :/



that could be related yes, his system definitely wasnt stable since he mentioned BSOD's


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> that could be related yes, his system definitely wasnt stable since he mentioned BSOD's



the foxconn board was stable, and had about 20% less performance... thats well beyond what only a chipset can net you 
the biostar had even more than 20% less performance.


----------



## crunchie (Mar 16, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> What I do know is that the raising of HT results in a net gain of zero.


That is what I was saying earlier, but you seemed to dispute it, or have I mis-understood?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the foxconn board was stable, and had about 20% less performance... thats well beyond what only a chipset can net you
> the biostar had even more than 20% less performance.



i got a 20% performance boost from raising my NB clocks... i can beleive that a board could cause that kind of difference on an older chipset, or if poorly configured (and no i dont mean just by you, i mean the board/BIOS was crap)


for example, they could have had it automatically lower some clocks due to badly set up dividers/clockgens as you raised the FSB


apart from rare situations like the ECC one we mentioned earlier where its JUST stable enough to not crash, power cant affect speed. its just reaching for answers to think that it did, in your situation.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i got a 20% performance boost from raising my NB clocks... i can beleive that a board could cause that kind of difference on an older chipset, or if poorly configured (and no i dont mean just by you, i mean the board/BIOS was crap)
> 
> 
> for example, they could have had it automatically lower some clocks due to badly set up dividers/clockgens as you raised the FSB
> ...



Not with more NB,
on the EXACT same clocks, timings etc... 
anyways,20% more, just by going from 790gx to 890gx? absolutely unrealistic. 
if i see a bench of that, sure, i will believe it.... but without it... No. impossible. 
Chipsets were also well up to date (2x 790gx, nothing uncommon).

and, whoever says, that power cant affect speed, obviously never looked at the linx flops, while testing a configuartion that is known to be instable due to low volts... the flop output starts to behave erratic, and the Test or Rig tends to dropout before the 10th run, either way with an error or a direct reboot/crash.

Interesting that you teach me how im right or wrong about Phenoms, when not 2 pages before, you had to ask which volts the CPU-NB needs... you must be very fast learning then i guess  

Im gonna have my 955 for 2 years in May, and i would bet money, that i have spent more time tweaking it, then most people in this forums spent on all their rigs together... it were literally weeks,maybe even a month, added up.

Also,didnt Jack Doph mentioned the ECC thing... which corrected you?

Please no war or infractions here, Mussels, but: you cant know everything, and i dont like it, if you infantize me, like you were so much wiser. that isnt nice,also probably wrong, and i dont like that (have i mentioned that?), especially, if i havent done anything. 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

the thing that stands out to me is that they're GX and not FX chipsets, personally i woulnt be surprised if those are just lesser performing chipsets


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the thing that stands out to me is that they're GX and not FX chipsets, personally i woulnt be surprised if those are just lesser performing chipsets



can be, that they clock worser on HTT,but regarding everything else: look at Jackdophs rig for example:
He has an FX board (790 tho), and i have a GX board 
(890, which according to AMD should be equivalent to 790 on the CPU related part, just with the SB part beeing most different, and some minor timings tweaked, which wont net more than 5% perfomance in any known case)

We both get the same GFlops, mine are exactly like that, with the top max beeing 51-52 flops. if you dont believe it, i could do 10-15 runs or so, and show the result, no problem 

to conclude my theory, we just need a member with an 890fx board that can run similar settings... sadly i dont have that around


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 16, 2011)

crunchie said:


> That is what I was saying earlier, but you seemed to dispute it, or have I mis-understood?



GWah!
Gotcha. I mistook NB and HT.
You are quite right, yes


----------



## crunchie (Mar 16, 2011)

I did these runs a few months ago to see what results I would get by altering the cpu-nb and also the RAM, whilst trying to keep the cpu running at the same frequency (or as close as my multi's would allow).
The last shot shows that a 250Mhz bump on the cpu whilst leaving the RAM and cpu-nb alone yielded very little compared to bumping the cpu-nb.


CPU @ 4Ghz and cpu-nb close to stock






CPU @ 4.05Ghz and cpu-nb @ 2750Mhz with RAM @ 1800Mhz 6-8-6-22-1T





CPU @ 4.05Ghz and cpu-nb @ 2925Mhz with RAM @ 1800Mhz 6-8-6-22-1T





Left CPU @ 4Ghz and put cpu-nb to 2750Mhz with RAM @ 2000Mhz 7-9-7-24-1T





Still @ 4Ghz with the cpu-nb @ 3000Mhz and RAM left as above.





Did another run @ 4250Mhz (1.392vcore)  with cpu-nb @ 3000Mhz and RAM @ 2000Mhz 7-9-7-24-1T





One thing I do see outside of benchies is that the whole system is a lot snappier with the cpu-nb up around the 2800-3000Mhz range.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

NB OC is stable... trick was to use less volts. 1.3v and up makes it unstable, whereas ~1.25v is perfect. will try for 3GHz at a later date, not sure if i'll get any real gains for doing so.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 17, 2011)

The single thread MaxxMem bench is very sensitive to cpu speed on AMD once you up the cpu-nb clocks. I always prefer the multithreaded version for benching and testing changes in ram and cpu-nb on AMD. Cpu speed still can influence the multithreaded version, but it is a whole lot less sensitive then the single threaded version.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 17, 2011)

Link to multithreaded Maxxmem please?


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 17, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Link to multithreaded Maxxmem please?



Here ya go m8 (rather late but got it as fast as I could)

http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads/maxxpisup2---preview-multi.php

//Dog


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 18, 2011)

does linx's check for nb clock stability ?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> does linx's check for nb clock stability ?



not directly. its mostly memory related, so use memtest.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 18, 2011)

yea cause sometimes i crash around a half hour or less but most of the time i i am error free for 3 hours at 4200mhz, it seems every time i up the nb clock to 2800mhz stability is worse, even 1.375v does not make nb stable now if i lower the cpu clock to lets say 4000mhz with nb at 2800mhz 1.2750v its stable


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> yea cause sometimes i crash around a half hour or less but most of the time i i am error free for 3 hours at 4200mhz, it seems every time i up the nb clock to 2800mhz stability is worse, even 1.375v does not make nb stable now if i lower the cpu clock to lets say 4000mhz with nb at 2800mhz 1.2750v its stable



i dont know about your x4, but i learned a few posts/pages back that higher NB volts makes mine LESS stable, not more.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 18, 2011)

read trough it too, not sure if its a fact or myth but seems logical


----------



## crunchie (Mar 18, 2011)

X4's are not as good as X6's when it comes to a cpu-nb OC. 2800Mhz is a top effort.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 18, 2011)

has anyone hit 5ghz on these thubans yet?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 18, 2011)

crunchie said:


> X4's are not as good as X6's when it comes to a cpu-nb OC. 2800Mhz is a top effort.


2800mhz is not a top effort, even on worse x4´s... its just the point where most X4 are difficult to be kept stable... my proc has a mediocre IMC,that tends to be weak. and using memory clocks below 1333 with very fast timings, yields it stable 2820mhz NB with no problem



Corduroy_Jr said:


> read trough it too, not sure if its a fact or myth but seems logical



Fact..... i tried it more often, than i can think of... at a certain point, the IMC cant get more stability with more voltage, it gets more and more instable from that point, with more volts


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 18, 2011)

with memory still at 1600mhz cpu 4000mhz and nb at 2800nb 1.25v i am fully stable, now if i raise cpu to 4.2ghz sometimes 2.8ghz on nb i stable sometimes its not, has to be bug with the board with core unlocker


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> with memory still at 1600mhz cpu 4000mhz and nb at 2800nb 1.25v i am fully stable, now if i raise cpu to 4.2ghz sometimes 2.8ghz on nb i stable sometimes its not, has to be bug with the board with core unlocker



CPU core at 1.25v? What do you mean by stable? Over 4ghz usually you need a lot more volts and 1.23v at 4ghz is pretty unheard of.



Velvet Wafer said:


> Fact..... i tried it more often, than i can think of... at a certain point, the IMC cant get more stability with more voltage, it gets more and more instable from that point, with more volts



Over 1.4v. I've run mine at 1.4v and currently 1.25v and it's been perfectly stable for months.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 18, 2011)

i mean i need under 1.4v for 4ghz, and only need 1.25v 2800mhz on nb


----------



## crunchie (Mar 18, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 2800mhz is not a top effort, even on worse x4´s... its just the point where most X4 are difficult to be kept stable...



From what I have seen, most X4's have problems above 2500-2600Mhz, mine included.


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 19, 2011)

Having troubles in heat department for now, though not too critical. Guess either the stock AMD HSF not keeping up with frequency, or didn't correctly applied ChillFactor III. Downvolted - 1)  interesting word  ; 2) lowered the VDDA volts to keep the temps lower - 2.50v. BTW : scrolled down in AI Tweaker section of BIOS & suddenly found the "nf200 chipset voltage" option : leave it be @ auto or should still play with it ? Goes from Auto to 1.20v to 1.50v max in 0.02v increments. 

Soon gonna buy either pair of Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000RPM 133CFM 45dBa monstrocities, or SlipStream Jyuni 2000RPM 45/47CFM beauties (thin - 120x120x12mm). That & i'm also going for 2, maybe 3 things from SideWinderComputers (Garry is the name of guy, right ?). Even from something completely f***ed up like being fired (not quited) after 1+ year of work you gain - i get a full working month salary + another payment. Gonna convert this compensation to cooling & other good stuff. 

P.S. Successfully raised the CPU's multi to 20x in BIOS today (a hour or so ago), got to the profile screen (meaning - just a click away from getting into desktop), but feared of the CPU to become an omlet on me for more than apparent reason, so reverted back to 3.9GHz. BTW : congrat me - though i don't remember exactly @ which month, but i still successfully run this 3.9GHz OC with almost no freezing (& abso-f***ing-lutely no single BSOD'ing) issues for months now & that is under "mere" stock AMD's HSF. Week or 2 from now - and i am completely serious this time - i'll post my 4.0 & later (hopefully) 4.1GHz OC on air. 

P.P.S. Which of 2 progs to use on 4.0GHz OC & for how long : Prime95 or OCCT & for 1 or 2 hours ? Thanx.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 19, 2011)

Whats the diff between nb with am2+ and am3? mines at 1800 would moving this up do anything?
im going to be installing my water loop tomorow it's testing atm seems good so i hope with the loop i can break my 3.6ghz wall if not i might just be running cooler.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 19, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> with memory still at 1600mhz cpu 4000mhz and nb at 2800nb 1.25v i am fully stable, now if i raise cpu to 4.2ghz sometimes 2.8ghz on nb i stable sometimes its not, has to be bug with the board with core unlocker


Be Lucky, youre at the Edge of the Procs performance, you probably have one of the most golden unlocked chips on this Forums, of a kind that i only have seen CDAwall posting long ago... it isnt your board, its simply the end of it, the proc cant do more. (if you dont plan to go phase change, or chilled water)



erocker said:


> Over 1.4v. I've run mine at 1.4v and currently 1.25v and it's been perfectly stable for months.


mine is losing stability over 1.3, except for when i go for ram below 1333 and nb 2800+, when 1.3375 is the absolute beneficial max. currently im at 1600, sharp timings, and 2700NB... i also use 1.25, as that has been the most stable volts for that clocks... tried it over several weekends, as said



crunchie said:


> From what I have seen, most X4's have problems above 2500-2600Mhz, mine included.


that mostly counts for all variants that have locked parts, and probably the am2+ phenoms... C2 revisions of the 945,955 and 965 should all do at least 2600, and most probably 2700... sometimes, but not rarely, they also were able to go to about 2800,with some tweaking (i have one of that kind)
with the c3 revision, all deneb related silicone has its overall clocking ability improved, and can do much more similar clocking, to fullsize C2 phenoms...modern C3 Phenoms, and especially Thubans are reported to clock to about 2800-3000mhz NB, with good memclocks.
(even tho they are x6, they are still about the same architecture)
So i guess you cant say, that most have problems... i guess you just got an unlucky one 
how high can you clock the memory? 


xanlord said:


> Having troubles in heat department for now, though not too critical. Guess either the stock AMD HSF not keeping up with frequency, or didn't correctly applied ChillFactor III. Downvolted - 1)  interesting word  ; 2) lowered the VDDA volts to keep the temps lower - 2.50v. BTW : scrolled down in AI Tweaker section of BIOS & suddenly found the "nf200 chipset voltage" option : leave it be @ auto or should still play with it ? Goes from Auto to 1.20v to 1.50v max in 0.02v increments.
> 
> Soon gonna buy either pair of Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000RPM 133CFM 45dBa monstrocities, or SlipStream Jyuni 2000RPM 45/47CFM beauties (thin - 120x120x12mm). That & i'm also going for 2, maybe 3 things from SideWinderComputers (Garry is the name of guy, right ?). Even from something completely f***ed up like being fired (not quited) after 1+ year of work you gain - i get a full working month salary + another payment. Gonna convert this compensation to cooling & other good stuff.
> 
> ...


Go Water, Xan! Israel is a country with a hot climate!


catnipkiller said:


> Whats the diff between nb with am2+ and am3? mines at 1800 would moving this up do anything?
> im going to be installing my water loop tomorow it's testing atm seems good so i hope with the loop i can break my 3.6ghz wall if not i might just be running cooler.



Sure, it would yield as much as clocking the NB on AM3... on am2 tho, you wont be able to clock as high, often, depending on the boards capabilities.
try for 2400 and see if its stable, it should give you a nice boost


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 19, 2011)

I think iv tryed tghis before and it would still say 1800 wher ei looked at my ram but showed the oc in the mian cpu-z page. if i can remember. was a while agao. mobo foxconn a79a-s


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 19, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> Whats the diff between nb with am2+ and am3? mines at 1800 would moving this up do anything?
> im going to be installing my water loop tomorow it's testing atm seems good so i hope with the loop i can break my 3.6ghz wall if not i might just be running cooler.



yup first thing I do is up the NB on my PII x4 940BE from 1800 to 2000 it's an easy jump it can get squirly after that and as Velvet Wafer said it depends on whether the mobo can handle it going higher


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 20, 2011)

underclocked CPU to 1GHz @ 1V,
HT and NB @ 1GHz too.
took out the fan from the stock HSF. max temp with only stock heatsink(no fan) is 47C (side panel closed, ambient 30C).








oh and if u want the ROG CPU-Z just post here or PM me, i'll upload to some filesharing.


----------



## erocker (Mar 20, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> underclocked CPU to 1GHz @ 1V,
> HT and NB @ 1GHz too.
> took out the fan from the stock HSF. max temp with only stock heatsink(no fan) is 47C (side panel closed, ambient 30C).
> 
> ...



Not bad. What kind of voltage and frequency do you get at stock settings with Cool and Quiet and C1E on?

Btw, you can get CPU-Z ROG edition directly from CPUID: http://www.cpuid.com/news/40-rog_cpu_z.html


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Not bad. What kind of voltage and frequency do you get at stock settings with Cool and Quiet and C1E on?
> 
> Btw, you can get CPU-Z ROG edition directly from CPUID: http://www.cpuid.com/news/40-rog_cpu_z.html



cool and quiet idles at ambient temps with fan on the HSF. load temps are around 45C
i dont use cool and quiet though.
CnQ uses 3 steps.
800MHz 1V
1800MHz and 1.1V
ad 3000MHz at 1.3V

previouslt i used ASUS's EPU-4 and directly used that to manually change between performance and max energy save.

*High Performance :-*
*CPU 3000GHz, 1.36V
CPU Fan lowest at 3000rpm,
other 3 pin fans at 12V i.e max RPM*

*Max Power Save:-*
*CPU 800MHz, 0.98V
CPU Fan lowest at 2000rpm(at this RPM, amd's stock fan, the louder variety, doesnt make any audible noise either)
other fans @ 5V (around 2000rpm for most fans)*


i liked the EPU-4 because it tweaks all fans' speeds and thus regulates noise as well.
it tweaks the fans by automatically using the ASUS Q-fan function..


Now, i have used stock OC settings, but used the Q-fan to make the fans as quiet as possible.
I.E.
*starting voltge = as low as possible.
starting temp = as high as possible
full speed temp = as high as possible.*


----------



## crunchie (Mar 20, 2011)

Overclocked and undervolted 1090T.


@ Velvet Wafer. I never really pushed the memory (RAM) on my X4 system.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 20, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> previouslt i used ASUS's EPU-4 and directly used that to manually change between performance and max energy save.
> 
> *High Performance :-*
> *CPU 3000GHz, 1.36V
> ...


Thanks for reminding me of EPU, as of recently i also am proud owner of an Asus board



crunchie said:


> @ Velvet Wafer. I never really pushed the memory (RAM) on my X4 system.


Thats the easiest way to see, if your IMC is weak... just set 1600 with normal timings... if it doesnt work per divider AND per HTT, you can be pretty sure, that your procs NB is the culprit


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 20, 2011)

so far so good 4200mhz 1.47500v 3hours stable, nb 2800mhz 1,275v


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 20, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> so far so good 4200mhz 1.47500v 3hours stable, nb 2800mhz 1,275v



if you can hold that stability for a week, your proc is officially declared as monster by me!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks man working on it, actually believe it or not i had it at 4.3ghz 1.55v or something, and had nb at 3000mhz nb, with better cooling i will try to make stable


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 20, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> thanks man working on it, actually believe it or not i had it at 4.3ghz 1.55v or something, and had nb at 3000mhz nb, with better cooling i will try to make stable



i never was able to achieve more than about 4.2 as a valid ... and that with idle temps below 20c

yet alone the ability to touch 3000mhz NB, is telling me that its a good proc... better than mine for sure


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks again, give or take i bet i could be stable at 4300mhz with less voltage, i know one thing i made it into windows at 4.4ghz wasn't even close to stable but still a good sign , and yea i think Ive got a lucky chip, not bad for 97 dollars, get this i sold my phenom x4 955 c3 which only got 4ghz stable at 4ghz 1.5v


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 20, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> thanks again, give or take i bet i could be stable at 4300mhz with less voltage, i know one thing i made it into windows at 4.4ghz wasn't even close to stable but still a good sign , and yea i think Ive got a lucky chip, not bad for 97 dollars, get this i sold my phenom x4 955 c3 which only got 4ghz stable at 4ghz 1.5v



you have one of the very few golden chips, that are misbinned to be a lower class chip... AMDs dumbness is your luck! 
even for 200 dollar, this thing would be far from bad.... unlocked, and then OCed far from most phenoms capability


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 20, 2011)

just need a better gpu now


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 20, 2011)

just assymetrically underclocked.
1 core at 3GHz
1 core at 2GHz and
rest two at 1GHz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 20, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> just need a better gpu now



i would love, if AMD would give me my Money back, because they betrayed me with fake charts that showed phenoms ability to clock to 4ghz+ on air... sadly that is impossible.
And if AMD fails with Bulldozer...i will be one of the first people to tell people "buy Intel".
AMD has disappointed me on several things my now, things i regard as important... and if they finally cant built a proc that is least on par with 2600K... well, then i was an AMD fan for the longest time.  one failure was enough... i dont want to see another in my lifetime, from a company that scale, with that much money *spits on the ground, angrily*
YOU HEAR AMD? IF BULLDOZER IS S***, THEN YOU CAN GO TO F****** HELL!
(upon finding out, that his proc will never be able to get 4ghz stable without zero degrees)


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 20, 2011)

Mines HEre:





1090T x6 with Asus Crosshair IV Formula


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> just assymetrically underclocked.
> 1 core at 3GHz
> 1 core at 2GHz and
> rest two at 1GHz
> ...



its not worth it, apps dont know which cores are faster, so you'll end up with performance locked apps.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its not worth it, apps dont know which cores are faster, so you'll end up with performance locked apps.



i would say, that the first 2 cores should be fast (eg 3ghz), and the last 2 ones slow (800mhz), as most applications today support at least 2 cores (due to Intels early HT implementation, as you probably know, Mussels)
of course, that has no benefit besides energy saving


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 20, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Go Water, Xan! Israel is a country with a hot climate!



Maybe later when i'll have enough ca$h for it & after i'll find some decent hi-tech job (near where i live there's Intel's offices complex, or maybe file the request to work in M$ in another town) - i'll go for Hx20-EDGE or somethings even bit more efficient. For now - VenomousX + 2 floor fans outside of PC, enough. Plus i'll always keep the temps lower with room fan, so the ambient temp won't be above 15-17C. Trust me it works, in hot & humid Israeli summer.  Thanx nevertheless. In April 10 i'll let you & rest of TPU forums guys know bout my venture into the land of air OC'ing.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i would say, that the first 2 cores should be fast (eg 3ghz), and the last 2 ones slow (800mhz), as most applications today support at least 2 cores (due to Intels early HT implementation, as you probably know, Mussels)
> of course, that has no benefit besides energy saving



yeah but the apps dont default to core 1+2, in win 7 they jump around the place. they dont even need to be new threads, they literally get shuffled around as win7 tries to even the load.


I too played around with this stuff, and decided to just get a decent OC and leave CnQ on. (black edition reaaaally helps with that), so i get good idle and good load.




xanlord said:


> Plus i'll always keep the temps lower with room fan, so the ambient temp won't be above 15-17C. Trust me it works.



I hope you mean aircon, because a fan alone cannot lower ambients at all...


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> I hope you mean aircon, because a fan alone cannot lower ambients at all...



Can if you close the window & put it to max - after 5-10 mins of run room suddenly becomes colder. You mean, it won't help to lower the ambient temps _inside the PC_ alone ? True. Have one floor fan outside of PC case right now, so in summary i'll need room fan to lower the _room_ temps obviously, one floor fan @ the side of case & one fan in front of HDD fan - 3 fans in total. Trust me - it'll work & it works. Thanx for tip nevertheless.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

xanlord said:


> Can if you close the window & put it to max - after 5-10 mins of run room suddenly becomes colder. You mean, it won't help to lower the ambient temps _inside the PC_ alone ? True. Have one floor fan outside of PC case right now, so in summary i'll need room fan to lower the _room_ temps obviously, one floor fan @ the side of case & one fan in front of HDD fan - 3 fans in total. Trust me - it'll work & it works. Thanx for tip nevertheless.



no fans literally cant cool anything. they just circulate the heat. it can more evenly divide the heat (for example, case fans spread hte heat out into the greater pool of air in the room as opposed to the case) but fans cannot make air colder - only relocate the heat.



putting a fan in a room will make zero change to the actual temperature, it can only relocate the heat (for example, blowing it out a door/window, or sucking cooler air in from the same)


you can cool a room down by shutting the PC or whatever off for a while, since the PC is no longer dumping heat into the room, it'll eventually even out and cool down... but again, thats not the fans doing.


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll just say few things dude : with all do respect to what you say, contrary to everything you typed in your last post - the room _i live in_ i know it better (since i live in it, as well as with the appartment lol). So. The structure of the room (dark toned, 2m wide 4m tall), it absorbs the cold air pretty fast - less then 1 hour is enough for it to absorb cold air entirely. From what i understand the ambient _room_ temp should be no more then 25C max when you OC anythings inside PC. With the room fans i'll get, i beleive that it will be in 10 - 15C range. I repeat - trust me i know my room's absorbing abilities best & that's the way it is. And again - not that i not respect your statements, i do. 

I'll make a deal with you : By April 10 i'll let you know how things are for me in a cold department, deal ?  Thanx for tips, again.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 20, 2011)

hmm experimenting done. mussels was right. silly apps are blind. moreover amds cpu is blind i guess. but even at 1500 all cores i hardly felt any performance lag during normal work. but games = nono. LOL

i fixed it at 2.4GHz just to compare with my bros intel proc with 4 cores but 12mb L2!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yeah but the apps dont default to core 1+2, in win 7 they jump around the place. they dont even need to be new threads, they literally get shuffled around as win7 tries to even the load.
> 
> 
> I too played around with this stuff, and decided to just get a decent OC and leave CnQ on. (black edition reaaaally helps with that), so i get good idle and good load.


Interesting, is it impossible to force win7 to let the shuffling be?
Or make it default to 2 fixed cores, with some registry setting?

yeah i guess CnQ is the choice if you want the best of both worlds.
Before i had my phenom, with my old X2, i used Crystal CPUID, to set low medium and high clocks/volts as i liked them... i also set a VERY low switching time, so within a second, the proc was able to change clock levels 3-4 times, depending on the load, was at least a lot faster than CNQ and personally customizable.... sadly, it doesnt work with phenoms, as no one seems to have updated it within a few years


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 20, 2011)

A little utility called Process Lasso will allow you set which core to run which application(s).


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> A little utility called Process Lasso will allow you set which core to run which application(s).



yeah, i meant something like that...would have wondered me, if that would have been impossible to set


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 20, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> yeah, i meant something like that...would have wondered me, if that would have been impossible to set



Yup it's a very nice handy utility but click on the wrong thing and you will need to uninstall it in safe mode cause it can render your PC unusable. One thing I wish this board had was independent core overclocking/multiplier settings in bios. I would have to use CPU tweaker to do what I wish to accomplish.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yup it's a very nice handy utility but click on the wrong thing and you will need to uninstall it in safe mode cause it can render your PC unusable. One thing I wish this board had was independent core overclocking/multiplier settings in bios. I would have to use CPU tweaker to do what I wish to accomplish.



ewwww... luckily you told me that before i installed it 
i used K10Stat for changing volts and multis... worked like a charm ;-)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 20, 2011)

K10stat, interesting, I'll have to play around with that for a bit. As it stands, cores 2 & 3 on this cpu can't go past 3.9Ghz whereas 0 & 1 don't mind being pushed further on the same amount of vcore.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 20, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Mines HEre:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1721218.png
> 1090T x6 with Asus Crosshair IV Formula



is that the actual vcore?


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 21, 2011)

hope thats not on air!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 21, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> K10stat, interesting, I'll have to play around with that for a bit. As it stands, cores 2 & 3 on this cpu can't go past 3.9Ghz whereas 0 & 1 don't mind being pushed further on the same amount of vcore.



K10 stat saved my ass when i had a Foxconn 790gx... as the board had no option to change CPU-NB in Bios... so at least clocking over windows was easy.. K10stat is also very stable... the world record of 7.2ghz on a quad was clocked thru it, in windows

Regarding your stability.... i needed 3 boards to get 3.9 stable... only my current board is able to do that


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 23, 2011)

oo can i join?
User:MightyMission
CPU: AMD Phenom II 945@4.1Ghz/1.504v
Motherboard:Foxconn Destroyer
Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1544145


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2011)

I think my chip/mobo hates ht over clocking i cant get more then 215 with 3.5ghz or it crashed . do now have 2600 on my nb and ht clock still at 1800 my mobo looks like it has an extreamly small nb heat spreader is it safe to push my nb farther?


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> oo can i join?
> User:MightyMission
> CPU: AMD Phenom II 945@4.1Ghz/1.504v
> Motherboard:Foxconn Destroyer
> Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1544145



Anyone can join mate.
Welcome aboard! 



catnipkiller said:


> I think my chip/mobo hates ht over clocking i cant get more then 215 with 3.5ghz or it crashed . do now have 2600 on my nb and ht clock still at 1800 my mobo looks like it has an extreamly small nb heat spreader is it safe to push my nb farther?



There's not a lot of gain to be had from OCing your HT. More than 2GHz HT is pretty much a waste of time. NB is far more useful there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

^^^ I agree, NB overclocking is a night & day difference.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ I agree, NB overclocking is a night & day difference.



Yeah. It seems HT is more important to Opteron procs than anything else really..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't have experience with Opterons but with Phenoms at least, the NB speed is vital.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2011)

thz for the into i just got my water cooler working and want to push it. it seems to be just a bit over 10deg cooler sofar ant that's it with all fans on low and 2x 120mm taken out. and I'm at school atm i will try this when i got home. my chip seems to be a 3.6ghz wall. no mater what iv tried. but my ram is golden it seems so i might push it farther and install my ram cooler fan not that it can fit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

You have only tried 1.4v?  I would try higher to see if you can at least get 3.8 GHz.  Those chips can hands voltage.  Stay under 1.55v.

EDIT:  On the Phenom II 940 I had, I got 4 GHz effortlessly @ 1.52v.  I know all CPU's are different but, it's just so you have an idea.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2011)

iv tryed 1.6v lol not even stable @ 3.7ghz i think its a wall even set my timming loose in ram i think its just a shit chip. my bios is rlly weird i had another thread about it. its hex decimals for the voltage and muti. so my voltage is "4" and my muti is "20" if i can remember. POS foxconn bios the bios it came with would keep my 3 cores @ 800mhz and my core1 @ 3ghz.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2011)

You got the water cooling up and running catnip? I do kind of agree the bios is key but are you overclocking via multiplier or base clock?


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah loops up and running pure muti oc my mobo don't like bus clocks past 215 lol so iv just done cpu volts+ muti and no luck sofar.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> yeah loops up and running pure muti oc my mobo don't like bus clocks past 215 lol so iv just done cpu volts+ muti and no luck sofar.



Gotta say it's your board being the limiting factor, 95% sure. Wish you were in the States bro, I MIGHT have let you borrow my ud4p (or you send me your chip) to test that theory.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2011)

it was at the 3.6ghz wall in my asus 750a mobo as well


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2011)

Wait a moment, what voltage do you need for 3.6Ghz?


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2011)

just under 1.4 i think i keep it  1.4 thou
and my chip wont do 3.7ghz even @ 1.6v


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> just under 1.4 i think i keep it  1.4 thou
> and my chip wont do 3.7ghz even @ 1.6v



I wouldn't call that a shitty chip just hit your volt/clock limit I guess. What's your load temp like?


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2011)

@ 3.6 its like 50 unless i open my window then 47 or less with all my fans on low rpm


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2011)

Yup you just hit the chips limit, try a few notches in bclk to push 3.7Ghz. See if you can go that route.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2011)

ok i will when i get home ( on my lunch atm)


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 23, 2011)

catnip:
i cant see from your picture if you have a fan on your mcp/northbridge (this helped my overclock no end,a fan and new thermal paste to the mobo heatsinks)but i can tell you a nortbridge overclock gives a much bigger sense of speed increase than a purely cpu overclock so it might be worth backing off your cpu overclock to get an increase in cpu-nb,3ghz+ nb and stock cpu is (to my mind) much better than 4ghz cpu and stock nb.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2011)

i will be adding my ramfan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmm, just find it weird you can hit 3.6 GHz pretty easily and can't even get 3.7 stable.  Would you mind posting what all your factoring settings are in the BIOS?  Maybe we see something you are not.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2011)

ready for fail?  I i have done it added ht volts not much and cpu+muti.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

Sometimes you need to tweak other voltages along with the CPU voltage to get things stable.  You going for 3.8 GHz now?


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah lol when i bought this mobo i wanted 2 thing from it built in optical audio and more ocing only got 1/2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL.  Hopefully 3.8 GHz works now bro, keep us posted.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2011)

ok what is safe ht and nb volts? i think my bios is glitched showing 1.85v stock on nb but shows lower in amd over drive.


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> ok what is safe ht and nb volts? i think my bios is glitched showing 1.85v stock on nb but shows lower in amd over drive.



They don't need to be adusted from Auto or stock for any reason.


----------



## claylomax (Mar 23, 2011)

OK here I go again: What is VDDA voltage? What's for?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 23, 2011)

claylomax said:


> OK here I go again: What is VDDA voltage? What's for?



thats the CPU supply voltage... can help with stability when clocking for more MHZ or less vcore


----------



## claylomax (Mar 23, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thats the CPU supply voltage... can help with stability when clocking for more MHZ or less vcore



The settings go from: 2.50v (stock) to 2.80v. Thanks again, I've been wanting to know this for ages.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 24, 2011)

claylomax said:


> The settings go from: 2.50v (stock) to 2.80v. Thanks again, I've been wanting to know this for ages.


No Problem, i guess until 2.6-2.65 youre within a safe envelope


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 24, 2011)

mobo cant do 225 bus i dont get this at all.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 24, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> mobo cant do 225 bus i dont get this at all.



don't be offended by this get rid of the foxconn board its junk for overclocking


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 24, 2011)

claylomax said:


> The settings go from: 2.50v (stock) to 2.80v. Thanks again, I've been wanting to know this for ages.



Ive found to my experience  2.7v vdda helps a good deal, hope this helps


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 24, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> don't be offended by this get rid of the foxconn board its junk for overclocking



buy me a new1 lol my next build will be a amd buldozer i hope not dumping any more money into this pc


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 24, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> buy me a new1 lol my next build will be a amd buldozer i hope not dumping any more money into this pc



oh for sure man. same hear holding out to new bulldozer or intel


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 24, 2011)

i got this bored for 2 reasons optical sound for my 5.1 system i had the parts to build another slower rig 2xcore 2gb ram ect just dident have the mobo. + this had a 50$ mail in rebate witch i got


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> i got this bored for 2 reasons optical sound for my 5.1 system i had the parts to build another slower rig 2xcore 2gb ram ect just dident have the mobo. + this had a 50$ mail in rebate witch i got



as a heads up, almost all the gigabyte boards have the DD encoding for the onboard nowadays. they also OC pretty well, even their mATX boards.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> as a heads up, almost all the gigabyte boards have the DD encoding for the onboard nowadays. they also OC pretty well, even their mATX boards.



Will buy one for next build this one had dts aswel and was cheeper then getting the sound card i was looking at. i wont ever buy a foxconn again due to bad support and bad bios. took me 3 months to get a working bios.


----------



## xvi (Mar 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmm, just find it weird you can hit 3.6 GHz pretty easily and can't even get 3.7 stable.



My sig rig (PII 550) did 3.8GHz out of the box pretty well (slight voltage bump), but 3.9 has been an absolute pain (bootable for a few hours to a day, but not 24/7 stable). It's been my wall since. I've been trying to get cdawall to tell me what his secret was on his 550.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2011)

@ xvi & catnip

Try a bump in dimm/dram voltage, but stay less than 2.2v for ddr2 and 1.8v for ddr3. Might help.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 24, 2011)

its a shame that foxconn do some abysmal bios,some of there boards are very good!
i will hand my destroyer down to my boy when bulldozer comes out.
its been really good for overclocking,well it will only go 276 fsb but that could well be the 945 limiting it,i think it would be very good with a BE chip so i can use mainly multi for OC then maybe +40 fsb to tighten things up but i have seen destroyers go over 320 fsb.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ xvi & catnip
> 
> Try a bump in dimm/dram voltage, but stay less than 2.2v for ddr2 and 1.8v for ddr3. Might help.



i will try this when i get home. the ram i have is rated up to 2.3v but I'm running 1.9v


----------



## claylomax (Mar 24, 2011)

Why with some Phenom II's you can overclock higher while on a 32-bit Windows version; I read about it and I want to try, my cpu won't go past 4.0Ghz and even at that speed it needs loads of voltage.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Why with some Phenom II's you can overclock higher while on a 32-bit Windows version; I read about it and I want to try, my cpu won't go past 4.0Ghz and even at that speed it needs loads of voltage.



dont. its bullshit.


the reasoning is simple: parts of the CPU arent in use (the x64 parts) so even if they're unstable, the system may work.


What that really means is that you're running your PC at known unstable settings... which i do not think is a good idea.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 24, 2011)

mine takes 1.504 for 4.1,which is high but it spends most the time at subzero temps so i doubt its doing much damage


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> mine takes 1.504 for 4.1,which is high but it spends most the time at subzero temps so i doubt its doing much damage



thats not a bad clock with that voltage good job



claylomax said:


> Why with some Phenom II's you can overclock higher while on a 32-bit Windows version; I read about it and I want to try, my cpu won't go past 4.0Ghz and even at that speed it needs loads of voltage.



cause most likely u reach the max limit of your cpu, if not is some settings set in the bios are not set correctly


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> thats not a bad clock with that voltage good job
> 
> 
> 
> cause most likely u reach the max limit of your cpu, if not is some settings set in the bios are not set correctly





the power of christ mussels compels merges you your posts.


also, see my post about why that happens. its no different to only using one channel of your dual channel setup to get higher memory clocks... its not using the unstable parts of the chip, so it seems stable when its really not.


----------



## claylomax (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you for your answers but I'm still curious why my cpu can do 3990mhz but not 4004mhz. Based on Mussel's answer I don't think I'll install the 32-bit version of Windows; but since I added a second GTX 480 I want my cpu to downclock when idle, something that's not possible past the 18.5 multiplier.  





Corduroy_Jr said:


> if not is some settings set in the bios are not set correctly


Such as?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Thank you for your answers but I'm still curious why my cpu can do 3990mhz but not 4004mhz. Based on Mussel's answer I don't think I'll install the 32-bit version of Windows; but since I added a second GTX 480 I want my cpu to downclock when idle, something that's not possible past the 18.5 multiplier.



because you hit a limit. if it works at 4004, why not 4008... and if it works at 4008 why not 4012?



mine downclocks fine from 3600->800 with no issues, not sure why yours has limits like that.


----------



## claylomax (Mar 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> because you hit a limit. if it works at 4004, why not 4008... and if it works at 4008 why not 4012?
> 
> 
> 
> mine downclocks fine from 3600->800 with no issues, not sure why yours has limits like that.



Mine also, the problem is when the multiplier is set to 19x (3800mhz) it won't downclock even if C'n'C and C1E are enabled.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 24, 2011)

my pc will not POST if i disable cool n quiet,the bonus of this is i still downclock when not needing the increased speed.
the wall may not be there until further up the scale if you turn the CPU multiplier down and increase FSB,or vice versa.
there is a power saving option in windows too,this may or may not be enabled.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 24, 2011)

All of this may be related to some degree, to the quality of the chip in question.
My 965BE is rock solid at 19x, but even 1 MHz more and the system fails, no matter what else I throw at it (voltage, RAM relaxing, you name it).
So.. it's all pot-luck really.
I must say that Mussels is certainly correct about the difference between 32-bit & 64-bit.
Your system may well be unstable, but a 32-bit environment might never pick up on that..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> They don't need to be adusted from Auto or stock for any reason.



It's the CPU-NB voltage you adjust right?  I just didn't see that option in his BIOS though, or did I miss it?


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 24, 2011)

my bios made me rage when i first got my mobo like RAGEEEE. the support team had to test the bios witch took them 3 months then they emailed me the bios but wont post it on the websight. anyways i dont get why my nb volts look so high on my bios but lower in amd over drive. and fan speed will not work at all on my mobo. over all i al not happy with foxconn.id say everyone should stay away from them.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's the CPU-NB voltage you adjust right?  I just didn't see that option in his BIOS though, or did I miss it?



There's always the chance that some mobos can live happily ever after *without* a voltage increase.
Chances are, though, this is rare.
An increase, no matter how slight, would be the recommended course of action for sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2011)

Erocker's post just through me off a bit.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Erocker's post just through me off a bit.



He does that quite often. King of confusion 

@Catnip

That work for you?


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Catnip
> 
> That work for you?



working at home work (inclass) will be off in 1 hr and will try it i think the max nb i got was 2800 before bsod what is the max safe nb volts? my rams only 6400 ddr2 but it seems rock solid another thing i will be redojing my loop when i get the anit kink coli and rad mount because the gpu is blowing on one of my hoses but i want to find my max oc


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 24, 2011)

Wont post with 3.8ghz will post and bsod @ 3.7ghz fml.
@1.55v  i tihnk its at its wall. and nb seems to max at 2600 how else can i up my nb?
and would turning on ACC help?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> and would turning on ACC help?



Yes it may, give it a +2% to all cores.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 24, 2011)

lol thz booted 3.8ghz and testing @ 1.55v so far 52deg






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1729459


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> lol thz booted 3.8ghz and testing @ 1.55v so far 52deg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110324/hhttttttt.jpg
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1729459



What you can do is if you are able to is the following:

Overclock only one core via AMD Overdrive little by little.  As much as you can with the voltage you are running at the time.  Once unstable try turning on ACC on that core only.  Sometimes you gotta go positive on the ACC, sometimes it's negative.  Once you find the ACC setting for that core that gives you the best stability you know what you have to set that core at.  Once done, bring that core back down to stable clocks or default, and do the next core and so on.

I got this from a member by the name of "Kei" a while back, dude knew his stuff when it came to these chips.  Worked great for him and for me.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 24, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> my bios made me rage when i first got my mobo like RAGEEEE. the support team had to test the bios witch took them 3 months then they emailed me the bios but wont post it on the websight. anyways i dont get why my nb volts look so high on my bios but lower in amd over drive. and fan speed will not work at all on my mobo. over all i al not happy with foxconn.id say everyone should stay away from them.



they make good mobo's for OEM's but shit one's for the retail market they should stick with what they're good at...  IF you want to OC go for good name brands like Asus, Gigabyte, MSI and Asrock aren't to bad either now there's prolly a few more names to add to that list but you get the gist of it,  go hang out at a OC comp and see how many times you here the name Foxcon mentioned as great for ocing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> they make good mobo's for OEM's but shit one's for the retail market they should stick with what they're good at...  IF you want to OC go for good name brands like Asus, Gigabyte, MSI and Asrock aren't to bad either now there's prolly a few more names to add to that list but you get the gist of it,  go hang out at a OC comp and see how many times you here the name Foxcon mentioned as great for ocing



I know there are many solid boards/brands, but as far as AMD, ASUS has treated me the best.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 25, 2011)

those crosshair 4 boards are very good and it looks like the ch4 formula/extreme will support bulldozer after a bios update (but with some features disabled) making them even more promising but this also means that ridiculous price tag isnt coming down any time soon!
shame as i would like one of those with the full cover mobo block on it...


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 25, 2011)

Same here CP although Asus is one of the most expensive brands here in NZ you get what you pay for


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 25, 2011)

pc seems fine for now lol. this has been the only time iv ever seen my mobo stay on for more then 30 sec @ 3.8ghz and did a 1 hr stress test prime95 run and stayed  around 54deg. this is with all chase fans on lowest. Thz to everyone that helped me break my 3.6ghz wall^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> those crosshair 4 boards are very good and it looks like the ch4 formula/extreme will support bulldozer after a bios update (but with some features disabled) making them even more promising but this also means that ridiculous price tag isnt coming down any time soon!
> shame as i would like one of those with the full cover mobo block on it...




Yeah, if you click on my project log you'll see I got started with water cooling on this setup, but just got sidetracked and haven't been able to get going again.  They are sexy with the full cover blocks on.  


Athlonite said:


> Same here CP although Asus is one of the most expensive brands here in NZ you get what you pay for



Exactly, for AMD I'd go ASUS anyday!



catnipkiller said:


> pc seems fine for now lol. this has been the only time iv ever seen my mobo stay on for more then 30 sec @ 3.8ghz and did a 1 hr stress test prime95 run and stayed  around 54deg. this is with all chase fans on lowest. Thz to everyone that helped me break my 3.6ghz wall^^



Awesome bro!!!      Glad it's fine at over 3.6Ghz.  Keep us posted!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know there are many solid boards/brands, but as far as AMD, ASUS has treated me the best.


I can say the same here! Asus has been rock solid for me too... Now bring on the CHV


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont like to hype things, but so far, my Asus has also treated me the best till now, and was nearly perfectly what i wanted... just depends on the whole BD topic... i still hope for backwards compability....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2011)

Until a year ago(you guys know why) I was all about Abit. Settled for the next best name I have used in the past, Gigabyte, and they have been treating me VERY well.

@Catnip

You're welcome!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2011)

i've used a mix of asus and gigabyte, and found giga to have more features at lower prices. yes, asus tend to OC better... but with an unlocked multi, it makes no difference. giga got me more PCI-E slots, DDL on the onboard, at less of a price. win.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i've used a mix of asus and gigabyte, and found giga to have more features at lower prices. yes, asus tend to OC better... but with an unlocked multi, it makes no difference. giga got me more PCI-E slots, DDL on the onboard, at less of a price. win.



giga has weaker mosfet on it. would recommend still going with the stronger asus


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> I can say the same here! Asus has been rock solid for me too... Now bring on the CHV



You know Brad, since when we used to talk more often I remember you busted my balls about updating my BIOS, well guess what?  I still haven't   I plan to shortly as I've missed overclocking wayyyy too much.  I just need to swap my Megashadow from my 2nd rig to my Thuban rig, the Xiggy is having a hard time keeping the six cores cool under 100% load from WCG.  ...and I'm at stock clocks undervolted.  Then again, my room has three rigs crunching/folding at all times so it gets warm in there.



Velvet Wafer said:


> I dont like to hype things, but so far, my Asus has also treated me the best till now, and was nearly perfectly what i wanted... just depends on the whole BD topic... i still hope for backwards compability....



I really hope they do have some backwards compatibility, that would be epic!  



JrRacinFan said:


> Until a year ago(you guys know why) I was all about Abit. Settled for the next best name I have used in the past, Gigabyte, and they have been treating me VERY well.
> 
> @Catnip
> 
> You're welcome!



Gigabyte has also treated me very well, I still got my 790FX UD5 going as a cruncher, rock solid never an issue or crash.  Love that board!!!  But as far as overclocking, I've used ASUS a lot more so I'm more familiar with them and they've gave me some tremendous results.  So that's one of the main reasons I vouch for ASUS on this one, but I'm sure my experience with Gigabyte would have been great as well if I had used them more.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i've used a mix of asus and gigabyte, and found giga to have more features at lower prices. yes, asus tend to OC better... but with an unlocked multi, it makes no difference. giga got me more PCI-E slots, DDL on the onboard, at less of a price. win.


And your reality is, How many slots you using? 2?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> And your reality is, How many slots you using? 2?



for now... but that will raise. crossfire + E-SATA + PCI-E sound card = not many leftover.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> for now... but that will raise. crossfire + E-SATA + PCI-E sound card = not many leftover.


I hear that, Im using top slot for a 6950, 2nd slot pci-e sound card, 3rd slot 2nd 6950 and the last slot is un usable due to the psu in the way...unless I can grab a single slot 6950 gpu


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 26, 2011)

Just got through pumpin up the FSB and NB at the same voltages used for 3.41GHz CPU 1066MHz mem 2GHz NB and this is what I got not a big jump but it'll do aslong as it stays stable


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 26, 2011)

i think my pc is a shit ton faster 2600 nb @ 1066 5-5-5-15-23 @3.8ghz i couldent be more happy only took me 1 year to break 3.6ghz srry if i cant spell im a bit drunk. only porblem i see it my gpu is blowing on my return line from my ram(lolfail) new tubes shipping new mount shpping form new place and a few rando parts from crazzy pc i tape off part of my gpu so the tube wasent getting hit bu the hot pu air temps turned up the fan everything seels stable liek mad. srry i had to post im so happy im glowing. it been my goal to hit 3.8ghz and thz to ppl i have done this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> i think my pc is a shit ton faster 2600 nb @ 1066 5-5-5-15-23 @3.8ghz i couldent be more happy only took me 1 year to break 3.6ghz srry if i cant spell im a bit drunk. only porblem i see it my gpu is blowing on my return line from my ram(lolfail) new tubes shipping new mount shpping form new place and a few rando parts from crazzy pc i tape off part of my gpu so the tube wasent getting hit bu the hot pu air temps turned up the fan everything seels stable liek mad. srry i had to post im so happy im glowing. it been my goal to hit 3.8ghz and thz to ppl i have done this.



Glad you are happy with your rig, you even got drunk   Have a good time and be safe bro!


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 26, 2011)

northbridge overclocking!
its like having a whole different processor in there when you get above 3000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> northbridge overclocking!
> its like having a whole different processor in there when you get above 3000



I've never been above 3000, but going from 2000 MHz, to 2600 MHz is a very noticeable different already.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> northbridge overclocking!
> its like having a whole different processor in there when you get above 3000



forget 3000, just getting to 2600 made a huge difference here. i'm starting to wonder if PII's 'poor' (compared to i7 at stock) performance is related to that stock clock alone.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> forget 3000, just getting to 2600 made a huge difference here. i'm starting to wonder if PII's 'poor' (compared to i7 at stock) performance is related to that stock clock alone.



phenoms are a lot fun to use than intel ones.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> forget 3000, just getting to 2600 made a huge difference here. i'm starting to wonder if PII's 'poor' (compared to i7 at stock) performance is related to that stock clock alone.



it wouldn't be any wonder if that was the case Mussels I've noticed a fair bit of difference in going from 2000 to 2300 my system feels just a wee bit more snappier and boot times gone down by about 10~15 secs


----------



## crunchie (Mar 26, 2011)

The difference is night and day on mine between 2000 and 3000Mhz.


----------



## Gunner (Mar 26, 2011)

I have had my x6 1100T at 4400mhz @ 1.45V VCORE  CPU-NB 3000mhz @ 2.125 RAM 2000mhz @ 6-9-6 I will post my pics as soon as I can just wanted to put in my 2 cents as I have seen some crazy voltages on the CPU for lesser speeds. I have the ASUS IV FORMULA & EXTREME. among many others next post later today i will  put up all my screen shots with my 940, 955, 1090T and 1100T. have fun with the OC'ing!  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1619606


----------



## crunchie (Mar 26, 2011)

2.125 is a lot of volts for the (cpu)?-nb.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2011)

That is VERY high. I smell fried silicon.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> That is VERY high. I smell fried silicon.



yum yum. LOL. dudes crazy LOL TDP must be around 50W now.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 26, 2011)

my cpu doesnt overclock so much,4.1 max but the NB is glutton for punishment 
http://img.techpowerup.org/110326/Overclock.png


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL and I thought me and cdawall were crazy with going above 1.6v on vcore.

1.15v @ 4Ghz!? Am I seeing that right?


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL
kinda yea 
kinda not too 
my computer wont POST with CnQ disabled
so i have to have CnQ on to even use it at stock let alone overclocked.
i think it usually takes me 1.504v for 4ghz+
i must have taken the image just as it entered another power state,didnt really notice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> forget 3000, just getting to 2600 made a huge difference here. i'm starting to wonder if PII's 'poor' (compared to i7 at stock) performance is related to that stock clock alone.



Hmmm, I wonder.  Like I stated earlier and you just did, from 2 GHz to 2.6 GHz on the NB, it's a darn huge difference!!!!!


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 26, 2011)

2 questions
am2+ is it 1800 stock for nb?
and what else do i need to do to make it faster i.e. max safe volts?

btw thz for all the help from everyone^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> 2 questions
> am2+ is it 1800 stock for nb?
> and what else do i need to do to make it faster i.e. max safe volts?
> 
> btw thz for all the help from everyone^^



I believe it is still 2000 MHz.

dang, I just came across this, done at 1.420v.  I missed that chip when it died!


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 26, 2011)

apparently it was am2 that had 1800 mhz HT
am2+ uses HT3 so would have 2000 mhz HT
max safe cpu on air is 1.5v and 1.6v water
as for ht voltages i really have no idea,mine is set for 1.22v,but i think alot of it is down to your chip and i havent seen much proof that increasing ht voltage brings stability,trial and error?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2011)

hey mightymouse you know that NB@3750mhz is a known BIOS glitch on that mobo right?


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 26, 2011)

haha
what bios would that be mister?
all the bios's have there own foibles and foxconn could really do with improving there support with bios updates etc.
but i know your wrong on this one


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha
> what bios would that be mister?
> all the bios's have there own foibles and foxconn could really do with improving there support with bios updates etc.
> but i know your wrong on this one



i know i am correct go look through this thread some more if anyone has found BIOS glitches its me. All of the foxconn bios's have that issue there is no above ambient phenom II including thuban that can run that NB.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 26, 2011)

Chiller 
opinion doesnt make something a fact,so how would it be that i can increase the NB and run the aida64 tests that prove the increase has visible positive results and it just be a bios glitch.
doesnt make a whoel heap of sense....


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Chiller



temps staying around -50C? otherwise i still call bullshit


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 26, 2011)

call it what you like as long as it makes you feel good.
i dont lie and i wouldnt be here helping others get noticeable increases in throughput if i was a blagger....
if you look down bottom right of the screenie and top right where the windows gadget is and you will see the coretemp,a measly 12c because the chiller isnt necesary today


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> a measly 12c because the chiller isnt necesary today



Unless your ambient temperatures are below 12c you realize that that temp is impossible without a "chiller" right? Like many Phenom II chips, the temp sensors are borked.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 26, 2011)

the chiller and res are outside on the balcony and its a windy cold day in UK today.
i know im not wrong otherwise i wouldnt be saying it


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> the chiller and res are outside on the balcony and its a windy cold day in UK today.
> i know im not wrong otherwise i wouldnt be saying it
> "There are many who talk on from ignorance rather than from knowledge, and who find the former an inexhaustible fund of conversation."



Perhaps you should be more specific instead keeping key information from other to make yourself look better.  If your cooling equipment is outdoors, of course that would make sense. You didn't mention this tidbit. 

I didn't say you were wrong, I was pointing out the obvious with what little information you gave.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 26, 2011)

haha
no one asked,and i am pretty sure i didnt mention it a few pages back anyway.

i am merely trying to help people reap the benefits of nb overclocking instead of focusing purely on cpu speed,without coming across boasty,chiller etc you know?

the only reason i even beguin to use a chiller was to shut up the 470s as they are loud and hot
the overclocking was an added benefit as i didnt even realise the 945 could be overclocked until i tried.


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha
> no one asked,and i am pretty sure i didnt mention it a few pages back anyway.
> 
> i am merely trying to help people reap the benefits of nb overclocking instead of focusing purely on cpu speed,without coming across boasty,chiller etc you know?
> ...



Not a problem. North bridge overclocking on Phenom II's is quite important. Even more so if you are using more than one video card. It's pretty much the largest bottleneck in an AMD system.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 26, 2011)

the most noticeable thing for me was boot times,pretty much chopped in half!
and loading stuff/gaming etc,then i realised i was getting more fps in the ingame benches so i thought maybe i should let other people know.

It doesnt make sense why you can get 4 way sli amd mobos when the ht is such a huge bottleneck,but then enither does having use of 5200mhz throughput then dividing it in half so one lane may be under used and the other lane choking under the strain!

Hopefully bulldozer rectifies these issues,the inital benches i have seen (hopefully honest ones!) look quite promising.


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> the most noticeable thing for me was boot times,pretty much chopped in half!
> and loading stuff/gaming etc,then i realised i was getting more fps in the ingame benches so i thought maybe i should let other people know.
> 
> It doesnt make sense why you can get 4 way sli amd mobos when the ht is such a huge bottleneck,but then enither does having use of 5200mhz throughput then dividing it in half so one lane may be under used and the other lane choking under the strain!
> ...



That's what I'm hoping for as well. The North Bridge is basically the integrated memory controller inside the CPU and this is why I want to try Bulldozer on my CHIV as I really don't think the mobo will limit Bulldozer much at all. But I digress, the IMC on Phenom II is quite poor compared to the competition. North Bridge (IMC) frequency neeeds to be at least double that of the memory frequency for the RAM to "breathe". That means for 1600mhz RAM one should have at least 3200mhz NB. That's not an easy feat with most AM3 CPU's. Some IMC's don't like going over 2800mhz with any kind of voltage. My 965BE had to have 1.4v for 3000mhz. My 1100T will do 3200mhz at 1.24v.. which I love, but realistically it still isn't good enough. If you're getting 3750mhz with your NB, it's an amazing chip if you can hit that at 22c. What voltage are you using on the NB at that frequency?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> call it what you like as long as it makes you feel good.
> i dont lie and i wouldnt be here helping others get noticeable increases in throughput if i was a blagger....
> if you look down bottom right of the screenie and top right where the windows gadget is and you will see the coretemp,a measly 12c because the chiller isnt necesary today



12C is not cold enough to allow that high of a NB



MightyMission said:


> the chiller and res are outside on the balcony and its a windy cold day in UK today.
> i know im not wrong otherwise i wouldnt be saying it



you are wrong. trust me its -8C here right now. how many watts is the chiller how big the loop etc.

think i am full of it run AID64 and watch as you don't even beat chips pushing 2800


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 26, 2011)

^this is a waste of time and energy,you claim something now go back an re-read what i have said,everything you ask is already there and i show you exactly what it is,its boring and pointless.
did i wake a troll or something.
FWIW though i previously stated the chiller isnt necesary today,its a 5800 btu portable A/C unit that cost a hefty £10 via ebay,thats good for 1.7kw pull down i am told.
plenty for a pair of 300w TDP fermi's and a 95w stock/140w(guess) OC processor.

Though of course you already know that going below 7c chillers decreases efficiency quickly,with mine -31c off load and +6c under heavy load and 1.6v searching out the next elusive speed increase isnt out of the question.

You do realise each chip has different traits and that you couldn't guarantee 4.5 ghz with the same chips on the same wafer.

I am tired of this trolling,you aren't backing up your opinions with facts so how are you expecting to convince me that my fact is fiction and your statement is truth?

Are you confusing HT with HT LINK?

Also i got over 3000 NB with the standard cooler using a budget msi 61m2 board which was weak at best.

Your argument doesn't make sense does it really?

ERocker:1.22v for NB overclock.
Apparently the Asus mobos will support Bulldozer with a bios update but with some features disabled(thats Asus word on the subject),but AMD are claiming no backwards compatibility.

I have seen so far 2 am3B mobo's that both use the 890fx chipset,these claim compatibility even silkscreening on the board stating so-but time will tell.
I am waiting on the ch4e to come down in price then i will grab one-just because the all in one waterblock looks so good!
I understand the AMD chipset is better for overclocking too.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> ^this is a waste of time and energy,you claim something now go back an re-read what i have said,everything you ask is already there and i show you exactly what it is,its boring and pointless.
> did i wake a troll or something.
> FWIW though i previously stated the chiller isnt necesary today,its a 5800 btu portable A/C unit that cost a hefty £10 via ebay,thats good for 1.7kw pull down i am told.
> plenty for a pair of 300w TDP fermi's and a 95w stock/140w(guess) OC processor.
> ...



hey go read some of my older posts i would hazard to bet very few people on this forum can out clock me with the same chip board etc. you DO NOT have low enough temps to allow that high of a NB clock i know what HT and HT link are i am one of the first people to have gotten 7ghz effective on one







that chip is also pushing 3.5ghz on the NB at *-70C* your cheap chiller is not enough cooling to drop that chip far enough down to allow a 3700mhz NB clck especially at 1.22v go run AID64 its all of a 10sec benchmark and it will show you how wrong you really are.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh its willy waving,i was wondering what drove you to convince me im wrong,come on man are you here to help people or get e-peen...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Oh its willy waving,i was wondering what drove you to convince me im wrong,come on man are you here to help people or get e-peen...



post AID64 screenshots its pretty damn simple if you want willy waving i have much better screenshots than that. its a simple ass test that shows what your actual northbridge is at.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 26, 2011)

im not going to feed you any more


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> im not going to feed you any more



why because you are incorrect? did you run AID64 and get low ass numbers? 

weird maybe i am correct i mean its not like i have had every major AMD release since phenom came out. i obviously don't know what i am talking about shit its not like my ES chips shipped from AMD were posting at 5ghz before you realized what overclocking was.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 26, 2011)

ok so you have this and you have that,you have stared at many screens looking for ever diminishing returns,are you capable of being wrong,ever?
you must know wafer yields vary?have you had EVERY chip off every wafer?
come man stop and breathe abit,there is fail all over your argument.

FWIW i had an ES 754 3700 that wouldnt give anything over its rating and would boot at 200x4,tiring at best-i got rid of it and got a standard chip that overclocked better.
plus games wouldnt run it because it didnt have a specific frequency,pain in the ass truth be told.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> ok so you have this and you have that,you have stared at many screens looking for ever diminishing returns,are you capable of being wrong,ever?
> you must know wafer yields vary?have you had EVERY chip off every wafer?
> come man stop and breathe abit,there is fail all over your argument.
> 
> ...



why wont you simply post one damn benchmark? i know wafer yields vary however there is not a single AMD Phenom product that has hit that high of NB clock on that low voltage and that high of a temp do some damn research before spouting off about respected members being trolls. also i could care less about your ancient ES chip times have changed since then.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 26, 2011)

I think at this point, you two can agree at least to disagree and move on, the argument/discussion is going nowhere, anymore unpleasantness will result in the same...... sometimes you just get to that point where brick walls don't move.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2011)

i also doubt that, and will only believe it, when i see benches... 3700 is more than unrealistic..
and CDA is one of the most respected,able PH2 OCers in this Forums... he doesnt needs to make himself a name, he already has one


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 26, 2011)

BACK ON TRACK..... I still cant even get my bus over 215... even with ram lowered. what else would be making my buss so shitty? btw im new to bus ocing and nb lol so meh if u think im noob. and is nb more inportant then bus clock?


p.s. i was running test drive unlimited 2 and was asked to help in a 5v5 scrim in css. Mid agme i looked over and was like WHY IS MY CPU LOADED SO MUCH then I found out test drive was still running. lol nb oc mady my pc alot better.


----------



## crunchie (Mar 27, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> 2 questions
> am2+ is it 1800 stock for nb?
> and what else do i need to do to make it faster i.e. max safe volts?
> 
> btw thz for all the help from everyone^^



My 940BE is 1800Mhz stock HT and cpu-nb.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> im not going to feed you any more



while this discussion seems to have stopped (and i'm glad it has, its a waste of time) i want to say this.



If you want to claim you've achieved something, post screenshots for proof, and from alternate programs if you're asked to do so. Otherwise, no one will believe you, and you look like the troll.


----------



## crunchie (Mar 27, 2011)

+1. The onus is always on the person making the claim, to actually back that claim up with proof.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> BACK ON TRACK..... I still cant even get my bus over 215... even with ram lowered. what else would be making my buss so shitty? btw im new to bus ocing and nb lol so meh if u think im noob. and is nb more inportant then bus clock?
> 
> 
> p.s. i was running test drive unlimited 2 and was asked to help in a 5v5 scrim in css. Mid agme i looked over and was like WHY IS MY CPU LOADED SO MUCH then I found out test drive was still running. lol nb oc mady my pc alot better.



You can try slightly bumping your HT volts just a bit as since the bus speed is higher so is your HT.  If you give it a notch or two and it doesn't help then we'll have to look into something.

Sorry I'm missing something here, I haven't overclocked in so long it' shard to remember all possible settings to tweak in the BIOS off the top of my head.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 27, 2011)

crunchie said:


> My 940BE is 1800Mhz stock HT and cpu-nb.



mine runs quite nicely at 2300 nb/HT @ 1.4V and 3.41GHz core @ 1.365V max volts without water I wouldn't go above 1.5V


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> All of this may be related to some degree, to the quality of the chip in question.
> My 965BE is rock solid at 19x, but even 1 MHz more and the system fails, no matter what else I throw at it (voltage, RAM relaxing, you name it).



While i still @ it & reading this post : my 965BE lately comes _way too close_ to 60C (load), probably due to fact that i didn't applied ChillFactorIII thermal paste correctly, but before i'll have all the parts necessary to install VenomousX here's what i got : 200MHz clock x19.5 multi vCore @ 1.3875v. VDDA @ 2.50v. I still use stock AMD's HSF, plus completely removed the stock HSF's thermal compound & applied CFIII. Runs everything without hickup or any freezes for that matter. Though i enabled C'n'Q & C1E is long time enabled as well.

P.S. RAM relaxing ?


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 28, 2011)

still a noob to overclocking, forgot to post this been running for so long now
955BE @ 3.8
100% load temp max i seen is 52c

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733366


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 29, 2011)

On April 10 gonna buy following : custom 3-pin to 4-pin PWM cable & retention mount for Socket AM3 for VenomousX from SideWinderComputers, 2 Scythe Slip Stream Jyuni's 120x120x12mm fans from local PC store. Question : SideWinder says it supports shipping to Israel (thank god), although they ask 25$ for shipping, but what i wanna know is - how long will it take to ship from them to Israel ? Much appreciated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmmm, that's a good question that I would think they will need to answer.  If I had to give a rough estimate I would say 2-3 weeks?


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 29, 2011)

That's ALOT. What they actually ship it ? And yeah - the only way to find out is a) yourself (in that case me), b) when i'll actually check out. How's the guy's name @ SWC - Garry ? Harry ? If only Yukikaze was here = another israeli in TPU that did ordered through this website, but it was actually WC kit from Swiftech. Loop i think & other watery stuff.  Thanx Patty for highlight. By end of April then i'll conduct the 4.0GHz under VenomousX results. 


P.S. Does the 3h run of LinX v0.6.4 @ 4.0GHz qualifies in "4GHz Club" ? Thanx.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2011)

xanlord said:


> That's ALOT. What they actually ship it ? And yeah - the only way to find out is a) yourself (in that case me), b) when i'll actually check out. How's the guy's name @ SWC - Garry ? Harry ? If only Yukikaze was here = another israeli in TPU that did ordered through this website, but it was actually WC kit from Swiftech. Loop i think & other watery stuff.  Thanx Patty for highlight. By end of April then i'll conduct the 4.0GHz under VenomousX results.
> 
> 
> P.S. Does the 3h run of LinX v0.6.4 @ 4.0GHz qualifies in "4GHz Club" ? Thanx.



It was Gary last time I checked  

It might be less, but like I said, he'll be able to answer better.

To me three hours is pretty good man, I'm not a fan of stress testing too much, I let my rigs crunch to test them.   Getting research done, while telling me if stable.  WIN WIN situation.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 30, 2011)

xanlord said:


> P.S. Does the 3h run of LinX v0.6.4 @ 4.0GHz qualifies in "4GHz Club" ? Thanx.


It does!


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 30, 2011)

Patty & Wafer :

Thanx a TON !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanx.

Bout SWC/Gary : sure, no prob & thanx again. Bout "it does !" : great, look to it by the end of April then. I'm going to enjoy stressing this marvelous C3 chip. Stay tuned all.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 31, 2011)

xanlord said:


> Patty & Wafer :
> 
> Thanx a TON !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanx.
> 
> Bout SWC/Gary : sure, no prob & thanx again. Bout "it does !" : great, look to it by the end of April then. I'm going to enjoy stressing this marvelous C3 chip. Stay tuned all.



wow u got 3.9 on at 1.38v??!! lucky bastard


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> wow u got 3.9 on at 1.38v??!! lucky bastard



I have seen 4 with less on C3`s


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 31, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> wow u got 3.9 on at 1.38v??!! lucky bastard



lol'd

Guess it's the CPU, aside that it's C3, i also need to check it's name (letters & numbers imprinted on crystal) once i'll start to install VenomousX : lazy right now (& till the middle/end of April) to remove stock HSF, if you ask. Stay tuned for that too.



Velvet Wafer said:


> I have seen 4 with less on C3`s



I'll be sure to check this out as well, but i crave to crank it up to 1.40v on vCore & 2.60v on VDDA more if you ask me.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Mar 31, 2011)

got my new setup done really happy with the way the ph II x6 performs over my old q6600 took a little more voltage than I had thought the get to 4ghz but im relativity happy with 4ghz no doubt its probably capable of more but


----------



## claylomax (Mar 31, 2011)

xanlord said:


> lol'd
> 
> Guess it's the CPU, aside that it's C3, i also need to check it's name (letters & numbers imprinted on crystal) once i'll start to install VenomousX : lazy right now (& till the middle/end of April) to remove stock HSF, if you ask. Stay tuned for that too.
> 
> ...



Hey Xanlord, what's your voltage in the bios and in windows idle/load? It will be helpful to know, thanks in advanced. My cpu finally went through 2 hours of prime95 (didn't crash, I stopped it) doing 4.0Ghz although it took a voltage of 1.62 in the bios to do that.


----------



## crunchie (Mar 31, 2011)

mitsirfishi said:


> got my new setup done really happy with the way the ph II x6 performs over my old q6600 took a little more voltage than I had thought the get to 4ghz but im relativity happy with 4ghz no doubt its probably capable of more but
> 
> [url]http://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss74/mitsirfishi/th_104c2c64.jpg[/URL]



Crank the cpu-nb up and you will see a big improvement. Not bad vcore for 4Ghz. Is that stable?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah its 24/7 stable primed her and intel burn test there are way to many options now in overclocking not like the good old days


----------



## crunchie (Mar 31, 2011)

Will it go lower on the vcore?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Mar 31, 2011)

at 1.35 she cuts out


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 31, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Hey Xanlord, what's your voltage in the bios and in windows idle/load? It will be helpful to know, thanks in advanced. My cpu finally went through 2 hours of prime95 (didn't crash, I stopped it) doing 4.0Ghz although it took a voltage of 1.62 in the bios to do that.



CPU-Z reports me 1.36v (idle, load - beats me, but think as in BIOS) vCore, BIOS - settled for 1.3875v ; VDDA @ 2.50v ; RAM - Auto (in BIOS settles @ 1.65v when Auto - the way it is noted in RedLine's specs @ Mushkin website), CPU frequencyxMulti=200MHzx19.5. Stock AMD's HSF w/TR's ChillFactorIII thermal paste/conduit (comes w/VenomousX - mirrored finish &  _i saw it is mirrored_ ).


----------



## crunchie (Mar 31, 2011)

mitsirfishi said:


> at 1.35 she cuts out


Still great for air cooling. Get it under water and you will probably be able to lower the vcore and keep the 4Ghz stable. Mine will Prime @ 1.344 under water and it looks like yours could do the same, maybe better.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 31, 2011)

alright guys someone asked for a screenie of a bench,now i havent used superpi before but i understand it stresses the NB so if there was any iregularities it wouldnt complete?
if this is wrong let me know/


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice run but SuperPI does not really stress NB, it's purely a single core speed test, if you wannna stress NB a bit, run Sceincemark 2, it's old now but it does a decent job still, you can get it from our downloads section.

Edit:  Not sure that SM2 ios Win 7 compatible, try Geekbench............

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1976/Geekbench_2.1.13.html


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 31, 2011)

cheers fella!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> alright guys someone asked for a screenie of a bench,now i havent used superpi before but i understand it stresses the NB so if there was any iregularities it wouldnt complete?
> if this is wrong let me know/
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/ocn finish 32 24i.jpg



how many % of memtest (not memtestx86), 4 threads, can you run?


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 31, 2011)

dont know? i dont normally do benches,im for tangible performance increase in fps/computer responsiveness not so much bench numbers
can give it a try though.this memtest?http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
i done two runs of geekbench,1 at stock(3ghz/2ghz nb) and the other at 4ghz/3.7nb
though im limited to 32bit runs because im not likely to buy it 
i am amazed the result is over double!
http://browse.geekbench.ca/user/MightyMission/geekbench2


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2011)

@Tatty
I've never ran that bench before





Is that good for these specs?


----------



## erocker (Mar 31, 2011)

Lower memory frequencies will allow for higher North Bridge frequencies.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Tatty
> I've never ran that bench before
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/Capture199.jpg
> 
> ...



interesting, just 300 points shy of mighy missions values


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 31, 2011)

wow you have your pc clocked abit lower and the nb much lower,thats a hefty tdp!
could performance ram make that much difference?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> wow you have your pc clocked abit lower and the nb much lower,thats a hefty tdp!



TDP reading is false. It's due to the core unlock. Yeah, the ram speeds do help alot. Yours beats out mine because your NB is higher but my ram is clocked a touch higher with better latency.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 31, 2011)

ahh i see
i knew i should have grabbed that 2x2gb 1066 ram that went for £35 on here


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2011)

Here I will try to get a 4Ghz run real quick. Nope, this chip won't do 4Ghz. Gave it all the way up 1.5v.
Here's a run at 3.9 though
http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/389663


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> wow you have your pc clocked abit lower and the nb much lower,thats a hefty tdp!
> could performance ram make that much difference?





JrRacinFan said:


> TDP reading is false. It's due to the core unlock. Yeah, the ram speeds do help alot. Yours beats out mine because your NB is higher but my ram is clocked a touch higher with better latency.



So much for NB speed...

http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/389665


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 31, 2011)

i got an extra 23 whatevers by upping the nb to 4ghz and the fsb up 1,hardly seems worth it-maybe my ram is the bottleneck now?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i got an extra 23 whatevers by upping the nb to 4ghz and the fsb up 1,hardly seems worth it-maybe my ram is the bottleneck now?



i would bet, that it is 
just compare our benches... your CPU scores are higher due to 4ghz... but my memory and streaming scores pull you out of the water


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 31, 2011)

haha!
It's no biggy - the computer still runs alright and does what its supposed.
this is going to be one of those things that gnaws at me now,do i waste upgrade funds a few months before bulldozer or do i be happy with what i got.
Damn benches!!!
at least i proved i wasnt blagging about the computer,wether its fastest or not is immaterial i guess as theres always someone a few more steps up the ladder


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha!
> It's no biggy - the computer still runs alright and does what its supposed.
> this is going to be one of those things that gnaws at me now,do i waste upgrade funds a few months before bulldozer or do i be happy with what i got.
> Damn benches!!!



maybe try to equal your clocks and timings, so your NB doesnt get starved out by your memory?
cl5 would be a good beginning
and... there is still about 100% of memtest till stability 
(Overclocking without speed gains, is nonsense, then id rather go for undervolting with good clocks)


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 31, 2011)

yes i did ask you further up have a look ^ which was the right memtest?
there clearly is gains though,check the stock and occed results.
i will have a look at timings now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2011)

Here. This will help you.

Run MaxxMEM and try to get those numbers to even out.






Or AIDA64 Memory and L3 Cache read





As you can see I am overkill on NB for my ram clock but if I go one notch down then it won't be fast enough and ram would be bottlenecked by NB.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> yes i did ask you further up have a look ^ which was the right memtest?
> there clearly is gains though,check the stock and occed results.
> i will have a look at timings now.



sorry, i overread that... yeah, this memtest you showed is correct, its the one i also use
i think most gains you get, are thru the 4 ghz main clockspeed, and the high NB probably looses most of its benefits after 2400mhz NB according to your memory clocks/timings... as said, your CPU got a good amount of points more than mine,in integer and floating point... but memorywise.. no chance... and NB is speeding up Memory and L3 Cache normally, when clocked, not only the L3 cache


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 31, 2011)

i lowered the timings to 5-5-5-15 2t and it only gave an extra 50 whatevers,though i think it wont be far from bsod.
is it worth going for 1t ?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i lowered the timings to 5-5-5-15 2t and it only gave an extra 50 whatevers,though i think it wont be far from bsod.
> is it worth going for 1t ?



you tried for more bandwith, by upping memclocks, opposed to changing timings?

this is how it looks for me, and that is pretty much balanced NB/Mem:


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 31, 2011)

no i lowered the timings because if i up the memclock it wont boot?
i am not clued up on this at all,as said before benches arent my thing.
the timings are figures of latency? so i thought less latency=faster response=higher bandwidth?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i lowered the timings to 5-5-5-15 2t and it only gave an extra 50 whatevers,though i think it wont be far from bsod.
> is it worth going for 1t ?



Don't bother with 1t, try loosening tRFC all the way to 195ns and push for bandwith. Bring your NB down and just a touch of info. Multiply your dram clock by 3(ddr3) or 5(if ddr2) and thats where your CPU-NB should be about. Say if you got ddr2 @ 600(1200 effective), it would best run with 3Ghz NB, whereas ddr3 667(1333 effective) would be best ran @ Stock (2Ghz) and gains would be minimal if raised.



MightyMission said:


> so i thought less latency=faster response=higher bandwidth?



Also think of it as cycles (timings) versus how much data can be pushed through at one time (bandwith). (I think)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> no i lowered the timings because if i up the memclock it wont boot?
> i am not clued up on this at all,as said before benches arent my thing.
> the timings are figures of latency? so i thought less latency=faster response=higher bandwidth?



so, maybe back down the NB, and try to clock your memory further... it will give you bigger speed gains then just sitting on a very high NB, that gets bottlenecked by its slow ram
low latency for DDR2 on Phenoms does not yield as much, as low latency on DDR3, where the bandwith is much higher, naturally



JrRacinFan said:


> Also think of it as cycles (timings) versus how much data can be pushed through at one time (bandwith). (I think)



Thats completely right, from what i have understood of how it works


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for confirmation VW. I have lost my mojo lately and cant remember crap.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks for confirmation VW. I have lost my mojo lately and cant remember crap.



These Times are difficult... the World is shifting towards big changes... it pulls on us all
Therefore we are here, to help each other.... you forget how Rigs work... i forget how to divide numbers on paper... someone else told us again


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 31, 2011)

this cpu has a fsb wall at 278,or maybe its the mobo,either way i am only a few fsb notches away from it and i know that 277-8 just offers me bsod,which is why i dont bother going that high for what it gives back.im just glad the mobo has a reset cmos button on it 
http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/maxxmem.png
thats the maxxmem

random question,would ecc memory affect the output?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2011)

No it wouldn't but it is possible it would effect your overclockability. For now, drop your nb a couple multipliers because at your speed you only need ~2.4Ghz NB. Save yourself some heat and voltage to the cpu, never know you might even be able to push that cpu even further in HT speed .


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 31, 2011)

mm i think i got 4.2 at the cpu with stock nb and under rated ram but the higher nb gives more of tangible results,plus its much more stable than the high cpu overlcock.regardless of the numbers im pushing-though this has been educational.
EDIT
Jr:i changed the maxxmem to high priority,the same as yours is,and the figures are much closer but of ocurse yours is still doing a heap better.
http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/MaxxMEM2_m4316.jpg


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> this cpu has a fsb wall at 278,or maybe its the mobo,either way i am only a few fsb notches away from it and i know that 277-8 just offers me bsod,which is why i dont bother going that high for what it gives back.im just glad the mobo has a reset cmos button on it
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/maxxmem.png
> thats the maxxmem
> 
> random question,would ecc memory affect the output?


its a mobo wall, nearly all phenom 2 AM3 should do 300 on the right board. mine needed 3 boards, till i found that out.

here is my Maxxmem, for comparance:








JrRacinFan said:


> No it wouldn't but it is possible it would effect your overclockability. For now, drop your nb a couple multipliers because at your speed you only need ~2.4Ghz NB. Save yourself some heat and voltage to the cpu, never know you might even be able to push that cpu even further in HT speed .



as he said 



MightyMission said:


> mm i think i got 4.2 at the cpu with stock nb and under rated ram but the higher nb gives more of tangible results,plus its much more stable than the high cpu overlcock.regardless of the numbers im pushing-though this has been educational.
> EDIT
> Jr:i changed the maxxmem to high priority,the same as yours is,and the figures are much closer but of ocurse yours is still doing a heap better.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/MaxxMEM2_m4316.jpg



you need an equal combination of all system speeds/clocks... then run 25 runs Linx Linpack, and 100-200% memory stability in Memtest... and then you know you got your system maxed out, without bottlenecking any component, and at (nearly) absolute stability


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 31, 2011)

I dropped the nb to stock to see what more i could get from the ram and i got some odd occurences!
no POST cuts the long story short 
That maxmem screeny is a heap faster still!

I chose an nvidia board for my 945 because i didnt intend to overclock my computer,until i see it was very easy to get free performance increases.

I understand nvidia boards dont overclock so well as the amd counterparts,and i wish i would have got a crosshair 4 at the time,as it would have an all in one block on it by now.

It has been a long day so i will have a look at balancing all the speeds and clocks out then running the various apps for testing when i next have a few hours.
thank for the help!


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 1, 2011)

http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/389749

is this real?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I dropped the nb to stock to see what more i could get from the ram and i got some odd occurences!
> no POST cuts the long story short
> That maxmem screeny is a heap faster still!
> 
> ...



well thats just wrong my first phenom II board was the Asus Crosshair II NV780A and it managed a 400+ MHZ HTT and 5ghz. gotta say it must just be you or your board


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 1, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/389749
> 
> is this real?



looks normal to me, how are your NB and memclocks?


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 1, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/itsreal.png



looks alright for me, i would have even said, that your rig normally would give lesser points... i guess you are alright, regarding your settings... maybe just tweak up that ram, otherwise it looks fine


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 1, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> looks alright for me, i would have even said, that your rig normally would give lesser points... i guess you are alright, regarding your settings... maybe just tweak up that ram, otherwise it looks fine



what do u mean tweek up? its 800 running 1066 lol?how can i make it faster.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 1, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> what do u mean tweek up? its 800 running 1066 lol?how can i make it faster.



your system specs dont state that! 
you tried to see, if it can go further? i once had 800mhz ballistix that did 1132 with ease


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't ask, but i have slightly *HUGE* problem.  See you all by April 10 (currently using the PC of the other member of my family ) - i'll bring something interesting in this thread. If you can - contact me only _after_ April 10. Thanx in advance.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 1, 2011)

my mobo has a garbage fsb anything past 215 and wont post


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 1, 2011)

xanlord said:


> Don't ask, but i have slightly *HUGE* problem.  See you all by April 10 (currently using the PC of the other member of my family ) - i'll bring something interesting in this thread. If you can - contact me only _after_ April 10. Thanx in advance.


a katjusha attack hit your rig? 
naaa...sounds like you did something not too good to your rig... but i let you suprise us after the 10th 




catnipkiller said:


> my mobo has a garbage fsb anything past 215 and wont post


Can happen, in this case your tweaking is severely limited... but with 15mhz, you should be able to clock the memory up a little at least.
does your board supports HTT speeds under 200?


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 1, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> a katjusha attack hit your rig?
> naaa...sounds like you did something not too good to your rig... but i let you suprise us after the 10th



Yeah i will surprise, don't worry. 

As for katjusha thing : more like drunk "katjusha" of me tried to do something good, like inspect why the CPU lately heats abit too much & after saw that instead of good everything comes out abhorrant, decided that the few parts go off the duty. At April 10 i'll come back in partially full glory & by middle/end of April i'll post everything i promised in regard. Even adult like me after few more drinks gets everything way too awful.  Sorry if i hurt your eyes with these facts. Middle/end of April as promised.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## MightyMission (Apr 1, 2011)

haha
did you see the wind up on there earlier about some dude getting sent an ES bulldozer chip by gigabyte?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/attachment...l-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-img_3421.jpg



If it twer only that easy  but this made me rofl


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/attachment...l-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-img_3421.jpg



how nice that you took a board that still has AGP


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/attachment...l-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-img_3421.jpg



Is it to what i said bout being drunk & fixing things, or you trying to indicate the 'Dozer's arrival ?  Made me laugh, thanx.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 1, 2011)

OMG! Mailman, see if you can get me the hookup on 'dozer early also!!!! xD


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 1, 2011)

Before i'll forget/go to metal pub : a) Zambezi is the one to look for in the end of summer & it will be the afforementioned AMD's FX CPU, right ? ; b) just like in question : by end of summer i'll go for this CPU, the only "downside" that will be is that there are currently no news on whether there will be nforce MCP for AM3+ & whether AMD will make the 900 series chipset that'll support SLI : i still prefer NVidia's GPUs over AMD's GPUs. End of April Deneb @ 4.0+GHz, end of summer - 'Dozer @ 4.0GHz.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 1, 2011)

99% sure there will not be an nVidia chipset for the new AMD stuff..


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 1, 2011)

How about the 900 series chipset to support SLI (without SLI hack, whatsoever) ? If there _will_ - these would be awesome news. NVidia have to sell SLI tech to AMD, just like they did with intel & X58 chipsets & lower. Intel supports both CrossFireX & SLI, why AMD's wouldn't do the same ? Summer 2011 will sort those [issues] out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2011)

xanlord said:


> How about the 900 series chipset to support SLI (without SLI hack, whatsoever) ? If there _will_ - these would be awesome news. NVidia have to sell SLI tech to AMD, just like they did with intel & X58 chipsets & lower. Intel supports both CrossFireX & SLI, why AMD's wouldn't do the same ? Summer 2011 will sort those [isseus] out.



I think thats an april fools joke man. Just like the Physx hack from last yet.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 1, 2011)

What, SLI hack for M4A79/89-EVO or something like that ? Awful s***.  Me needs to do petition to NVidia & AMD for later to support SLI in their upcoming 900 series chipsets & for Green goblins of graphics (GGG ) to sell SLI tech to AMD. If only there was magical button in NV's & AMD's websites to fullfill all tech wishes.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/attachment...l-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-img_3421.jpg



hey thats an intel board


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 2, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/itsreal.png



sure you cant go a little farther?


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 2, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> sure you cant go a little farther?



like what else? fsb maxes at like 215 even stock i think
then it gets all fucky


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2011)

xanlord said:


> How about the 900 series chipset to support SLI (without SLI hack, whatsoever) ? If there _will_ - these would be awesome news. NVidia have to sell SLI tech to AMD, just like they did with intel & X58 chipsets & lower. Intel supports both CrossFireX & SLI, why AMD's wouldn't do the same ? Summer 2011 will sort those [issues] out.





TheMailMan78 said:


> I think thats an april fools joke man. Just like the Physx hack from last yet.



It's legit and the Sli hack for the 8 series works perfectly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 2, 2011)

cdawall said:


> hey thats an intel board



Thats just how bad ass Bulldozer is gonna be. It will run on ANY socket.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 3, 2011)

Being & i currently have 2 parts of PC missing - namely mobo & CPU (don't ask, having hard times to keep myself from laughin' over this f***ed up situation ) - searched in Google for next info : "SLI licensing for AM3+" (exactly those words). What do you know ? On few tech forums out in Web, like HEXUS, Guru3D, you TPU , etc... all seem to focus on this possibility. NV _might_ license SLI tech to third party mobo manufacturers, namely ASUSTek, MSI, etc.... Is it possible that i missed something, or is it genuine ? One of the forums says NV is interested in such move since they had some issues with licensing tech to X58 & with Intel, plus you apparently have NV's teaser to such licensing. If it's true - those are F***in'A news for me : even though no more nForce platform for AMD's socket, but still SLI capability without _any_ SLI hack & it becomes even better when you know that 990FX will have full-blown 2 or 3 x16 lanes of PCIe gen 3. Can you give me the article that mentions it ? Thanx in regard & nevertheless.


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 3, 2011)

May I join the club?

Overclocking the AMD P-II with ASRock and MSI boards...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1139277
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1665454
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1665500
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683043

This is my Croatian profile on Bug.Hr/Forum:
http://www.bug.hr/forum/user/don-kihoty/20776.aspx

EDIT: Here You can see some strange BSOD with the MOUSE!


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 3, 2011)

Found it !!!! 



Spoiler



http://hw-lab.com/amd-9-series-motherboards-will-nvidia-sli-support.html



Enjoy the news & see you in middle/end of April with OC'd setup i got & in September when i'll have 'Dozer & such mobo in my rig. Enjoy feasting your eyes into these news.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 3, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> May I join the club?
> 
> Overclocking the AMD P-II with ASRock and MSI boards...
> 
> ...



your CPU needs more volts... at least thats what that BSOD tells me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2011)

Either hit boards vrm limit, needs more vcore or more nb volts.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 3, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Either hit boards vrm limit, needs more vcore or more nb volts.



when i look over the third valid, it would not wonder me if he hit even the CPUs limits... 4.4ghz from an unlocked proc is a fairly good result


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 4, 2011)

Just thought to myself. Possible to be due to running 4 sticks.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 4, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just thought to myself. Possible to be due to running 4 sticks.


8gb of ram on 4 banks will surely stress the IMC far more than 4 or 8gb on 2 banks.... can be that it costs him main clocks, but mostly will influence the NB and Memory clocks

EDIT: overlooked it, but it seems the 4.4 ghz valid got rejected by CPU-Z, so there must be a great instability


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 4, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> your CPU needs more volts... at least thats what that BSOD tells me



No no, it runs fine on 4GHz 1.35V, its something like a "Gold Sample"
of a 555BE.

I tryed over 250 555BE just to find one like this, maybe best one in whole Croatia.

And BSoD is with the Ex 890FXA-GD70 when i pushed it to 4.6GHz @ 1.65V.

After that BSoD i had to RMA the MBO!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 4, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> No no, it runs fine on 4GHz 1.35V, its something like a "Gold Sample"
> of a 555BE.
> 
> I tryed over 250 555BE just to find one like this, maybe best one in whole Croatia.
> ...



you work in the computer business? to pick from 250 examples, i would call HEAVY cherrypicking... if you just imagine the mounting/demounting of the cooler, that took a hell of time 

chip clocks pervertedly then, and can take very high volts (1.65 is VERY high without subzero)
if you sell it one day,call me up


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 4, 2011)

what is the max acc anyone shout use? i have 2%+ all cores and wondering if i do like +4 or +8 would it hurt my chip?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 4, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> what is the max acc anyone shout use? i have 2%+ all cores and wondering if i do like +4 or +8 would it hurt my chip?



nope,shouldnt be a danger, but for phenoms, i had the best benefits with -2 to -6


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 4, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you work in the computer business? to pick from 250 examples, i would call HEAVY cherrypicking... if you just imagine the mounting/demounting of the cooler, that took a hell of time
> 
> chip clocks pervertedly then, and can take very high volts (1.65 is VERY high without subzero)
> if you sell it one day,call me up




Yes, i work in a small computer shop, i repair computer and electronic.

Its small, but it has the greatest small team of 4 people in Croatia:
www.ishop.hr

No problem, if i sell it some day, we could meet in Innsbruck in Austria.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2011)

@catnip

Incorrect acc will jus cause instability


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 5, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> Yes, i work in a small computer shop, i repair computer and electronic.
> 
> Its small, but it has the greatest small team of 4 people in Croatia:
> www.ishop.hr
> ...



i have Paypal, i guess we could even work out something over the mail way (i live in north germany, thats a little bit far from Innsbruck


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 6, 2011)

I wont sell it for now...

I must the squeez sometnig more on air with this..

4.4MAX for now on this MBO, hope to get 4.6 on ASRock 890FX Deluxe5.

I love ASRock boards, I use them for 5 Years, great MBO's.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 6, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> I wont sell it for now...
> 
> I must the squeez sometnig more on air with this..
> 
> ...



i like my Asus, it has treated me the best so far until now


----------



## xvi (Apr 6, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> I wont sell it for now...
> 
> I must the squeez sometnig more on air with this..
> 
> ...





Velvet Wafer said:


> i like my Asus, it has treated me the best so far until now



Same company. ASRock is to ASUS as Toyota is to Lexus.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 6, 2011)

I dunno if they make them any more but Maxtor is owned by Seagate. Asrock is strange though as the quality is nothing like asus quality, be that if you like them or not it still seems that way.

Im going from 1x4gb 1333mhz of ram to 2x2gb 1600mhz dunno if its worth getting the tighter ram like 8-8-8 or something because i can just tweak it i guess. For some reason the ram i currently have needs more volts to run at the tight settings i had. Mainly i just want to free up 2 slots plus its just costs a little to swap the ram otherwise i wouldnt do it. Running stock clocks on this C3 stepping (see my specs) i would oc the system but my xiggy is really under performing, I think some of the fins are bent and i didnt clean it right when applying paste. I might clean it up and sell it for something undecided yet, the AM3s dont need major coolers though.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2011)

AsRock is owned and boards are still built by asus however BIOS and development is still AsRock


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2011)

cdawall said:


> AsRock is owned and boards are still built by asus however BIOS and development is still AsRock



Which, thankfully, has gotten better over the years.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 6, 2011)

its called assaRoth madathBorored 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8emxPAZZ53w


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Which, thankfully, has gotten better over the years.



alot better i think some of the techs have moved shops


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 6, 2011)

xvi said:


> Same company. ASRock is to ASUS as Toyota is to Lexus.



i know...but.... youd rather have a Lexus or a Toyota?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i know...but.... youd rather have a Lexus or a Toyota?



I couldn't afford the Lexus, give me the Toyota. Works just as good.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 6, 2011)

i put nos in my honda and end up blowing it up cuz im cheeper then everyone.

max 1.55 v WHY NOT DO 1.7


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I couldn't afford the Lexus, give me the Toyota. Works just as good.


it was not about buying it, just about getting it 


catnipkiller said:


> i put nos in my honda and end up blowing it up cuz im cheeper then everyone.
> 
> max 1.55 v WHY NOT DO 1.7


because most chips wont react to that voltages, when not beeing under subzero


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 6, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it was not about buying it, just about getting it
> 
> because most chips wont react to that voltages, when not beeing under subzero


 70 deg why not up the volts its just a honda after all


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 6, 2011)

I think i would blow up the voltage regulator on the MSI 890FXA-GD70 with 1.7V+.

With 1.65V its a hard time for this 4+1 MBO.

890FXA Deluxe4 is 8+2, way beather MBO.

PS - ASRock is long time not a part of ASUS, 
it was the ASUS Asia low brand, but over years they got independent
and spread over the world and got beater, evet beat the MSI, BIOSTAR and Foxconn,
now, ASRock is the 3rd MBO manufacturer in the world.

http://semiaccurate.com/2011/01/28/asrock-overtakes-msi-and-ecs/
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20110126PD218.html

Still waiting for the Fatal1ty AM3+ MBO..


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 7, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I have seen 4 with less on C3`s





xanlord said:


> lol'd
> 
> Guess it's the CPU, aside that it's C3, i also need to check it's name (letters & numbers imprinted on crystal) once i'll start to install VenomousX : lazy right now (& till the middle/end of April) to remove stock HSF, if you ask. Stay tuned for that too.
> 
> ...



i never get above 3.4 stable with 1.38. mines a C311(curses shift button)!!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2011)

Well I have an x3 435 sitting at home unluckily it won't unlock to a quad stable :/ got the cache unlocked though seems pretty quick got it clocked to 3.2ghz stock everything volts wise on a cheap biostar 760g


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 8, 2011)

well it looks like my 3.8 has been bsod after 2 weeks of gaming stable. ffs. i think when it gets past 50 deg is doesent like it at all. room was hot both pcs on my chip is a little bitch. I don't know if i going to upgrade to a 6xcore or just wait for the buldozer.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 8, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> well it looks like my 3.8 has been bsod after 2 weeks of gaming stable. ffs. i think when it gets past 50 deg is doesent like it at all. room was hot both pcs on my chip is a little bitch. I don't know if i going to upgrade to a 6xcore or just wait for the buldozer.



50?


these are my idle temps. at the cooler part of the day 






during the afternoon, the mobo gets as hot as 50 idle and cpu idles at 40.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 8, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> 50?
> 
> 
> these are my idle temps. at the cooler part of the day
> ...



even with 3.6ghz iv seen it hit 52 and bsod. like i said its a bitch of a chip. maybe ater i reloop my system/ add a push pull fan setup it might help more.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 8, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> even with 3.6ghz iv seen it hit 52 and bsod. like i said its a bitch of a chip. maybe ater i reloop my system/ add a push pull fan setup it might help more.



forgot to mention i am now using 3.0ghz. all stock speeds.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 8, 2011)

i just think my chip is weak another story my ram is now rated 7.9 and cpu is 7.5 in the windows test.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 8, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> i just think my chip is weak another story my ram is now rated 7.9 and cpu is 7.5 in the windows test.




look at mine rofl


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 8, 2011)

not to bragg but this is my laptop


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 9, 2011)

This is my refrigerator with 10l of Rakija (hard drink like Vodka or Rum):


----------



## Wile E (Apr 9, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> even with 3.6ghz iv seen it hit 52 and bsod. like i said its a bitch of a chip. maybe ater i reloop my system/ add a push pull fan setup it might help more.



You just need better cooling. AMD chips scale better when they are colder.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> look at mine rofl
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110408/Capture061.png



I wouldn't put much stock in the WEI score mine despite no hardware change has dropped points on the video card 2D/3D both used to be 7.4 now though 2d/3D is 6.4 I'm like WTF stupid WEI is taking the piss


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2011)

Wile E said:


> You just need better cooling. AMD chips scale better when they are colder.



He speaks the truth. Remember when I said keep it under 1.5v/55C, that's why. Oh and don't go by WEI. Its a crock of horse dung.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't mind it last amd I had maxed it out 7.9 all the way  4.5ghz x6 ddr1800 cas7, ssd raid0, 4850x2 x2.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 9, 2011)

well will making my loop longer and having a push pull lower my temps?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> well will making my loop longer and having a push pull lower my temps?



Longer?


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 9, 2011)

im re router my loop soon because hot air from my gpu hiits 1 tube so i bought new tubing. will looping the tubes longer help?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> im re router my loop soon because hot air from my gpu hiits 1 tube so i bought new tubing. will looping the tubes longer help?



Not at all. The problem your probably having is that you still need some airflow in the case.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Not at all. The problem your probably having is that you still need some airflow in the case.



or a better rad


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 10, 2011)

no its my chip i cant even get into windows @ 3.8 anymore don't get it. back down to 3.6ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey guy's. Im running some cpu clocking tests and have one question. Using an Asus Crosshair IV forumla mobo with the 1305 bios I cant get why my core volts being set in the bios is 1.45v @ 4.2ghz and running LinX ramps the cpu volts up to 1.50v!!!

Winded lol!!! sorry for the bad grammar. But really even setting the load line @ 50% it shoots up... any idea on how to make it run stable?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> or a better rad


Or a TEC inline


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 11, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Or a TEC inline



that would be quite the step from a single 120 rad


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that would be quite the step from a single 120 rad


Velvet? You have cash?

Id send you a few 120mm fans and a tec cooler if you could pay for shipping...



let me know, I know I offered you fans b4 but now since im not working due to my illness Id gladly send you more cooling if you'd pay...

Sorry bro but I couldn't help what happened to me.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2011)

now that i sorted out the lingering NB/HT instabilities i had initially, 4GHz has come fairly easily 

(HT was raising of its own free will for some weird reason to 2.6Ghz on auto, NB needed 1.25v exactly - no more, no less)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 12, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Velvet? You have cash?
> 
> Id send you a few 120mm fans and a tec cooler if you could pay for shipping...
> 
> ...



sent you a PM, bro!


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 12, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Velvet? You have cash?
> 
> Id send you a few 120mm fans and a tec cooler if you could pay for shipping...
> 
> ...



Shit dude I'm only 2 yrs older than you that's gotta Suck big time get well soon bud


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2011)

@Mussels

Congrats! I would watch those temps though man. Thubans core sensors are known to be lower than what they actually read.

@Full

Sorry to hear about what happenned man. You ok?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 12, 2011)

nate dogg died aged 40 due to heart attack 


to add to this thread... been OC testing my NB and RAM for limits.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 13, 2011)

As much as it sounds odd/f***ed up/paradoxal/etc.... - i ran out of ChillFactorIII TIM.  The question is - out of those 3 which is preferred : AC's MX-2 2g, MX-2 30g, MX-3 4g & MX-4 4g ? There are also OCZ Freeze & some others, but i should order it cause the store is not near where i live. AC's MX-2 30g costs 125 sheckels (~36USD) & MX-4 4g costs ~17/18USD. Need to know cause i getting ready to assemble this VenomousX on my 965BE. 

BTW : Got 2xScythe Ultra Kazes 3000RPM 114CFM fans + ordered retention module for AM3 & Akasa PWM custom cables AK-CB002 from SideWinderComputers today.  Stay tuned - i'll probably have everything by next week to test 4.0/4.1GHz on 965BE of mine.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 13, 2011)

im useing mx2 seems to be the cheepest for what u get


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 13, 2011)

@Xanlord

Personal preference. It's been tested, cheap vs. "good" stuff and theres best 4C difference between.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 13, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Mussels
> 
> Congrats! I would watch those temps though man. Thubans core sensors are known to be lower than what they actually read.
> 
> ...



Yeah im fine, thanks for asking. I just get tired faster. They went up through the groin and placed 2 coiled stints to open the artery, and it sucks I cant work for the next 2 months. Good thing that happened through all of this, I quit smoking. But time will heal all wounds. I guess it runs through my family and even though im not that much over weight it can still get ya.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 13, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> im useing mx2 seems to be the cheepest for what u get





JrRacinFan said:


> @Xanlord
> 
> Personal preference. It's been tested, cheap vs. "good" stuff and theres best 4C difference between.



So no difference @ large, i guess.  Yet again - there's MX-2 4g & 30g variants & in long term which approach preferred : to buy 30g & be happy that it'll serve you for very long, or buy the 4g variant, place once & forget til new CPU comes out/stops cooling the CPU/etc... type of approach ?  MX-2 30g is quite alot, but costs dearly as well & MX-4 way cheaper but i didn't checked the reviews comparing it to MX-2. Need to know before i'll buy either tomorrow. Thanx.


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 13, 2011)

Pushing it a litle more! 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764715

1.65V in BIOS, droping to 1.56V (MSI)


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 14, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> Pushing it a litle more!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764715
> 
> 1.65V in BIOS, droping to 1.56V (MSI)


Nice clocks for sure. You able to any LinX runs on that clock?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 14, 2011)

nice and all, but wheres the proof its stable?


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 14, 2011)

No, only on 4.4GHz, but for valadilation on Air (HR-02 + 140mm fan @ 500r/pm),
its OK.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 14, 2011)

4.4ghz is hard to believe with only a 5+1 phase motherboard, 3,8ghz tops maybe any high would fry the vrms around the cpu


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 14, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> No, only on 4.4GHz, but for valadilation on Air (HR-02 + 140mm fan @ 500r/pm),
> its OK.


What the hell is a b55 cpu? I see your cpu-z showed it... Is it a 955?


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 14, 2011)

It's an Unlocket 555BE X2 to X4 CPU.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 14, 2011)

put your hand on the chokes, while running a test stressing the cpu, and tell me its not burning hot lmo


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 14, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> 4.4ghz is hard to believe with only a 5+1 phase motherboard, 3,8ghz tops maybe any high would fry the vrms around the cpu



It runs at 4.4GHz OK, but the vrms are hot as hell.

But on 4GHz @ 1.35 runs fine 24/7.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 14, 2011)

i am fully stable at 4.2ghz 1.440v, primed for 12 hours, temp top out at 53c, the vrms and chokes near cpu are not even warm, this when cpu is fully stressed


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 14, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> It's an Unlocket 555BE X2 to X4 CPU.


Holy heck man!!! Thats sweet and screw the Linx run... thats great for a dud cpu.


Corduroy_Jr said:


> put your hand on the chokes, while running a test stressing the cpu, and tell me its not burning hot lmo



ah just get a 80mm or 120 blowing over them.

Corduroy you ever run Linx? on you just prefer Prime


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 14, 2011)

two reasons why they never get hot is, i modded my case and installed a 120mm fan that blows air directly on the boack side of the motherboard and cpu, its a 8+2 yageo phase chokes


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 14, 2011)

i prefer prime95 , linx is great and all but i find its hardly stress a chips to 100%


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 14, 2011)

Prime95 is my favorite too. It gets more power dissipation out of the CPU and vrms.

And get my CPU hot-er.

4GHz as X4 @ 1.35V stabile Prime95 6h.

LinX too.

4.2GHz @ 1.475V, nad 200MHz for 0.125V is not the best deal...


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 14, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> Prime95 is my favorite too. It gets more power dissipation out of the CPU and vrms.
> 
> And get my CPU hot-er.
> 
> ...



i get roughly the same clocks and voltage's looks like we got some ass chips 

4ghz 1.37150v

4.2ghz 1.440v 

whats your highest nb clock


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 14, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i prefer prime95 , linx is great and all but i find its hardly stress a chips to 100%



you must have setup your linx wrong then... no matter which linpack, they are all hotter than prime on my phenom, sometimes even till 4c more then prime on my loop


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't OC the NB, i know this MSI MBO is "peace of shit" because of 4+1 VRMs,
but its a cheep way for 4x 5850HD CF benching...

So the NB clock is always 2000MHz, didn't even try higher..












This is MY bad-ass chip...


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 14, 2011)

nice mine too starts off with 104, i wrote it down some where i will try to find it to compare


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 14, 2011)

1041*EPM* -> great OC-ers and unlockers.

The EPM*W* is the crappy one...


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 14, 2011)

soon to find out thanks for the heads up boss


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 14, 2011)

No problem pal


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 14, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i prefer prime95 , linx is great and all but i find its hardly stress a chips to 100%


Yeah but I think cycling the chip up and down give better results but that's jmo


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 14, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> I didn't OC the NB, i know this MSI MBO is "peace of shit" because of 4+1 VRMs,
> but its a cheep way for 4x 5850HD CF benching...
> 
> So the NB clock is always 2000MHz, didn't even try higher..
> ...



When did they clip the 4th letter from the cpu? Never seen this before.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 14, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> When did they clip the 4th letter from the cpu? Never seen this before.


They had to cut down on costs Master 
They ran low on the ink


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 14, 2011)

Must have been voted off the island.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2011)

@Valnjes

I think mine's a 1007 or 6 EPMW. I can get her to go 3.9 stable VERY easily @ 1.4v. Anything core clock wise above that is dead unstable no matter the voltage, locked or unlocked doesn't matter.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a question. With the AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition 
Can you get close to 4.0 with just a timing bump ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I have a question. With the AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
> Can you get close to 4.0 with just a timing bump ?



Yeah. NP. Just be sure to have a good board.

<< I have a crappy board so I need high volts to get there. However if I had a better board I could hit 4.0 NP with lower power.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 14, 2011)

i rlly want a 6x core 8( but want to wait for buldoser. when playing aion i get lag when loading into new areas or towns and cpu spikes like mad. mobo is only am2+ but ppl have ran this chip in my mobo.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> i rlly want a 6x core 8( but want to wait for buldoser. when playing aion i get lag when loading into new areas or towns and cpu spikes like mad. mobo is only am2+ but ppl have ran this chip in my mobo.



More cores isn't going to help. What me and you are having issues with is ram speeds/timings. I got a feeling me and you need to jump on the ddr3 bandwagon soon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> More cores isn't going to help. What me and you are having issues with is ram speeds/timings. I got a feeling me and you need to jump on the ddr3 bandwagon soon.



I will be soon.....I hope.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I will be soon.....I hope.



Yeah, LOL. I meant to address that to both of you with a multiquote. I dont know what happenned. I am trying to wait til the new dozer stuff hits just to get a board with am3+ socket for longevity purposes.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah. NP. Just be sure to have a good board.
> 
> << I have a crappy board so I need high volts to get there. However if I had a better board I could hit 4.0 NP with lower power.




GIGABYTE GA-880GM-D2H AM3 AMD 880G
Thermaltake Frio CPU Cooler



JrRacinFan said:


> More cores isn't going to help. What me and you are having issues with is ram speeds/timings. I got a feeling me and you need to jump on the ddr3 bandwagon soon.



This build I'm doing now is the leap to DDR3. Getting the Ripjaw 1600.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, LOL. I meant to address that to both of you with a multiquote. I dont know what happenned. I am trying to wait til the new dozer stuff hits just to get a board with am3+ socket for longevity purposes.



I'm thinking of just going with a 890FX to save on money. The Asus formula is also Bulldozer compatible.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 14, 2011)

OCing a NB a bit around and checking performance.
IM USING DDR2 337 !! yes it OCs to 416! without HSF!
















and the final ones:-








i didnt try harder 3500 seemed okay and so did 416 (4,4*4!)
plus room temps get as high as 38C here.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm thinking of just going with a 890FX to save on money. The Asus formula is also Bulldozer compatible.
> 
> http://dl.maximumpc.com/galleries/mobos_0910/asus_890fx_full.jpg



Until you try to fill them slots then the life savings are gone


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone know if the latest bios for the Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P has support for a Phenom II X4 960T BE? I see MSI has support on a couple of their boards I have but I'd rather use the Gigabyte.

I rather not get the cpu just to find out I have to use my 980a-G65 MSI board.

Thanks in advance.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm thinking of just going with a 890FX to save on money. The Asus formula is also Bulldozer compatible.
> 
> http://dl.maximumpc.com/galleries/mobos_0910/asus_890fx_full.jpg



Unless things change, you're more then likely going to lose fully or partly some of the power features for Bulldozer by using any 800 series board (aka turbo, possible c-states, etc).

End of May is when the 900 series and Bulldozer is suppose to show up. I'd just wait until then fwiw as I think it would be better to know what you lose when running BD in a AM3 socket instead of AM3+.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 14, 2011)

yes ddr3 min 1600 i want 1800 thou. my buddy had a shit mobo cant run anything over 1333 rated 1600+ and i get faster and better ram scored with ddr2 over his ddr3 hes mad


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Valnjes
> 
> I think mine's a 1007 or 6 EPMW. I can get her to go 3.9 stable VERY easily @ 1.4v. Anything core clock wise above that is dead unstable no matter the voltage, locked or unlocked doesn't matter.



Hmm, im using now the 1.93B BETA BIOS for the 890FXA-GD70.
They fixed the PCI-E problem (the 16x/16x lines runed at 8x/2x lool).

Interesting, the MBO max FSB is 318MHz (i cant get it higher with any CPU).

But the fact that it boots with no problem with FSB 300 with unlocked 555BE,
and with the locket 555BE it has max bootabile FSB 272MHz. 

I dont know how could i help You with more overclocking, but i know that EPM*W* is
not the best solution for OC-ing (tryed many many chips). 1007 batch is "ok" for unlocking,
the unlock rate is about 65%. 

EDIT:
A7640AMS.180 ---> A7640AMS.191

- Fixed set "AMD Cool'n'Quiet" disable and "AMD Turbo Core Technology" enable the same time it will reset some times at D1.

A7640AMS.191 ---> A7640AMS.192

- Update Agesa module to support AM3+ CPU.
- Set CPU phase default disable.
- Fixed led abnormal when resume from s1 then go to s4 or s5.

A7640AMS.192 ---> A7640AMS.193

- Add AOD module.
- Fixed M-Flash recovery hung 'c0'. 
- Hide adjust CPU-NB ratio some items above X12.
- Fix can't force DRAM ratio to 1:4 1600MHz issue when used AM3 Rev C2 C3 CPU.


A7640AMS.193 ---> A7640AMS.194

- Add usb3.0 legacy support.
- When use AM3+ CPU "adjust CPU-NB ratio" only x9,x10,x11,x12 items.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 15, 2011)

i am sure mine ends with mpw, wont know tell i get my rig back tomorrow i lent it to my father, but yeah looks like me and Valnjes are tied for the best unlocked 555be chips on this site


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 15, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i am sure mine ends with mpw, wont know tell i get my rig back tomorrow i lent it to my father, but yeah looks like me and Valnjes are tied for the best unlocked 555be chips on this site



Yeah, the chips are sweet.

Found one more that is great!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1442609

Some guy from Overclock.Net forum...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 15, 2011)

Quick question; how stable is that? What are your temps like?


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 15, 2011)

Stabile?

4.6 -> not very stabile.
4.4 -> kind of stabile, for surfing, not benching and gameing.
4.2 -> stabile for everything, 1.4V, MAX 56°C HR-02 + 140mm 500r/pm
4.0 -> stabile ass hell, 1.35V, MAX 49°C HR-02 + 140mm 500r/pm, but can ran passive too!


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 18, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> I dont know how could i help You with more overclocking, but i know that EPM*W* is not the best solution for OC-ing (tryed many many chips). 1007 batch is "ok" for unlocking, the unlock rate is about 65%.



Is that just for overclocking unlocked EPMWs? I've got a 955BE but from 0947 (I think, late 09 for sure).

Not the best on the CPU-NB but not bad compared to all the rest I have expect a 550BE (955BE is only EPMW though). Acts like a C3 instead of a C2.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 18, 2011)

i found this chart on the webs, comparing my batch of 955, to a newer C3 Batch of the 965... seems not too bad, that i got 4.2 as maximum valid with mine, and totally explains, why my chip runs so HOT 

1.136V * Phenom II X4 955 BE C2* AM3 * 45nm * CACYC AC 0915 APMW * 37°C idle
1.158V * Phenom II X4 965 BE C3* AM3 * 45nm * CACAC AC 1005 GPMW * 27°C idle


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 18, 2011)

I have one of this C3 chips, this revision also excels in more OC'ing capabilities : before i did something inexplicable (i probably told it here few posts ago) i had it @ 3.9GHz/1.3875v vCore, stock HSF. 4.1GHz/1.40v might be reachable with custom HSF - in my case VenomousX with 2 Ultra Kazes. Need to know though, how will it perform with AC's MX-2/MX-3 TIM.


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 18, 2011)

xanlord said:


> I have one of this C3 chips, this revision also excels in more OC'ing capabilities : before i did something inexplicable (i probably told it here few posts ago) i had it @ 3.9GHz/1.3875v vCore, stock HSF. 4.1GHz/1.40v might be reachable with custom HSF - in my case VenomousX with 2 Ultra Kazes. Need to know though, how will it perform with AC's MX-2/MX-3 TIM.



The effect from the TIM will be marginal 1-2 degrees at the most really.
The rest of your voltage for GHz is quite amazing though..
I have that same CPU as you, but there's no way I can get it over 3.9GHz, no matter what I do..


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 18, 2011)

According to this link Oc Software is highly recommended. Do you guys 
agree and if so what is the best and cheapest or free software to do this ? Thanks !


http://www.overclockcpu.net/phenom-ii-x6-six-core-1090t-overclocking-methods/


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 18, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> The effect from the TIM will be marginal 1-2 degrees at the most really.
> The rest of your voltage for GHz is quite amazing though..
> I have that same CPU as you, but there's no way I can get it over 3.9GHz, no matter what I do..



So MX-3 & forget til the 'Dozer comes out, right ? 55 sheckels or approx. 15 - 20USD for 4g tube, maybe even less than 15USD.
Yeah, i still wonder myself how i managed this.  Though lately it started to bitch out on me in temps department.
Stock HSF ? You won't be able. VenomousX for air cooling, or Swiftech's H-x20 EDGE series & you can easily hit 4+. Play with VDDA to balance, my was @ 2.50v for that clock.


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 18, 2011)

I use the AC ceramique, 22g tube.. The best for me...


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 19, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> According to this link Oc Software is highly recommended. Do you guys
> agree and if so what is the best and cheapest or free software to do this ? Thanks !
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockcpu.net/phenom-ii-x6-six-core-1090t-overclocking-methods/



for light everyday OC it's OK can sometimes be more of a problem though basically I'd say everyone here will tell you IF you want to do serious OCing then the BIOS is place to be


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> for light everyday OC it's OK can sometimes be more of a problem though basically I'd say everyone here will tell you IF you want to do serious OCing then the BIOS is place to be



I use software to make small changes and test them.  But I always go back and set it in the BIOS.  Just my two cents and how I use OC'ing software to my advantage.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 19, 2011)

xanlord said:


> I have one of this C3 chips, this revision also excels in more OC'ing capabilities : before i did something inexplicable (i probably told it here few posts ago) i had it @ 3.9GHz/1.3875v vCore, stock HSF. 4.1GHz/1.40v might be reachable with custom HSF - in my case VenomousX with 2 Ultra Kazes. Need to know though, how will it perform with AC's MX-2/MX-3 TIM.



My 955BE takes 1.5v on a Gigabyte 790X board to get 4Ghz. Anything over that starts really eating the volts. Does 2800 CPU-NB ~1.40v which isn't bad and I thought it was the best I had of my AM3 chips. The nice thing is that it does that on a straight multi jump and puts me 80Mhz from wall that I notice as I need another ~.1v to clear it.

I put my C2 550BE unlocked runs all day no problems on a Gigabyte 785G board that I selling to a coworker. I just jumped the NB to 1.2v so I could up the iGPU clocks and not worry. I started playing with the CPU-NB clocks and I thought I had needed more volts when I had first got it. Defaults to 1.35v on core and is like the majority of C2s in that 3.8Ghz is about it and that's with 1.5v. Though the CPU-Nb does 2600mhz on 1.3v even with the ram set to 1600Mhz. I'm kind of sad I agreed to sell it to him before I found this mostly because it is a mATX board. The only other AM3 mATX board I have is the 890GXM-G65......:shadedshu

Thinking hard about picking up that Asus AM2+ 785G board I was referenced earlier when I asked. I'm wanting to hold out for a 880G mATX Gigabyte board because I have no reason to run DDR2 board other then I got some HyperX 1066Mhz C5 DDR2 on a ShellShocker. Why did I get it? Because it was on sale. 

Let me ask this: Do AM3s usually get more out of the CPU-NB with DDR2 then DDR3? (thanks in advance)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 19, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> for light everyday OC it's OK can sometimes be more of a problem though basically I'd say everyone here will tell you IF you want to do serious OCing then the BIOS is place to be



the 7.2 ghz world record on Phenoms, was made using K10stat (and impossible, without it)


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 19, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> for light everyday OC it's OK can sometimes be more of a problem though basically I'd say everyone here will tell you IF you want to do serious OCing then the BIOS is place to be



I just want to bump it up high 3's to 4GHz. 
It is a 1090T with TT Frio and I'll be running one fan. 
Gigabyte board too, so it has Easytune.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 19, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Let me ask this: Do AM3s usually get more out of the CPU-NB with DDR2 then DDR3? (thanks in advance)



Nope i think. Had my prev setup M3NHT Deluxe+955BE (rev.C2)+DDR2 1066MHz RAM, compared to what i have now (M4N98TD-EVO+965BE (C3)+DDR3 1600MHz) - day & night difference. Any Phenom II that is designed from ground up to [use] AM3/DDR3 will not benefit from reverting it back to AM2+. Same will go for AM3+/DDR3 1866MHz compared to AM3/DDR3.  

If this thread will be suitable for posting Bulldozer-based OC'ing, i'll post my air OC'ing of this FX-8130 (once released+once i got ca$h for it). Hope it'll rip the guts out of any Westmer/SandyBridge/IvyBridge. Hope to get 4++GHz OC of this chip on custom HSF, probably by ThermalRight again.


----------



## paulharrison123 (Apr 19, 2011)

can you add me please - manager to get just over 4.5ghz on my 1090T last night 

CPU/NB 3000mhz - Dominator GTS at 1600mhz 6-7-6-18 - volts at 1.51 under XSPC Rasa cooling





woot!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 19, 2011)

xanlord said:


> Nope i think. Had my prev setup M3NHT Deluxe+955BE (rev.C2)+DDR2 1066MHz RAM, compared to what i have now (M4N98TD-EVO+965BE (C3)+DDR3 1600MHz) - day & night difference. Any Phenom II that is designed from ground up to [use] AM3/DDR3 will not benefit from reverting it back to AM2+. Same will go for AM3+/DDR3 1866MHz compared to AM3/DDR3.
> 
> If this thread will be suitable for posting Bulldozer-based OC'ing, i'll post my air OC'ing of this FX-8130. Hope it'll rip the guts out of any Westmer/SandyBridge/IvyBridge. Hope to get 4++GHz OC of this chip on custom HSF, probably by ThermalRight again.



bulldozer will be a completly new architecture, i guess, when it is released, we will have to make a new thread, so this thread stays on topic about phenom OCing


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 19, 2011)

"AMD's Bulldozer OC'ers Club", much ?  Thought so, thanx.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Let me ask this: Do AM3s usually get more out of the CPU-NB with DDR2 then DDR3? (thanks in advance)



Nope. With ddr2 you're going to be saturating the chip in CPU-NB frequency just to get "matching" speeds out of ddr2 compared to ddr3. I myself had stopped overclocking cpu-nb on ddr2 only reason, it makes no difference with the "feel" of the setup.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 20, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> 1041*EPM* -> great OC-ers and unlockers.
> 
> The EPM*W* is the crappy one...




finaly got my rig back, hear they are 
HDZ555WFK2DGM
CACDC AC 1049APB
9L01943L00426

is it just me i never heard of APB, i am not sure if its a good batch or not


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 20, 2011)

xanlord said:


> So MX-3 & forget til the 'Dozer comes out, right ? 55 sheckels or approx. 15 - 20USD for 4g tube, maybe even less than 15USD.
> Yeah, i still wonder myself how i managed this.  Though lately it started to bitch out on me in temps department.
> Stock HSF ? You won't be able. VenomousX for air cooling, or Swiftech's H-x20 EDGE series & you can easily hit 4+. Play with VDDA to balance, my was @ 2.50v for that clock.



MX-3 is fine, yep 
I've not used the stock HSF myself for quite some time. Went through a number of different HSFs and am currently using the Thermaltake Frio.
Temps aren't the biggest issue. No matter what voltages I play with, the CPU simply isn't stable above 3.9GHz.
I've tried for over a year, even on a different mobo, so I just struck out with a crappy CPU :/


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 20, 2011)

yup nothing about that on CPU world


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah searching around Google cant find nothing


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 20, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> MX-3 is fine, yep
> I've not used the stock HSF myself for quite some time. Went through a number of different HSFs and am currently using the Thermaltake Frio.
> Temps aren't the biggest issue. No matter what voltages I play with, the CPU simply isn't stable above 3.9GHz.
> I've tried for over a year, even on a different mobo, so I just struck out with a crappy CPU :/



a tip for you, if you really want the 4 ghz:
You need extreme cooling... a peltier element with a water loop probably will make your proc run4, or maybe even more... i needed VERY low temps for my 4.2 ghz valid


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 20, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> MX-3 is fine, yep
> I've not used the stock HSF myself for quite some time. Went through a number of different HSFs and am currently using the Thermaltake Frio.
> Temps aren't the biggest issue. No matter what voltages I play with, the CPU simply isn't stable above 3.9GHz.
> I've tried for over a year, even on a different mobo, so I just struck out with a crappy CPU :/



By April 28th MX-3 then, didn't seen the AC's Ceramique in any Israeli PC stores near me. Will be applied on CPU (hope this one is 125W & not 140W TDP) & on mirror finished base of VenomousX. 
Only Crysis @ VeryHigh 1920x1200 2+hours run brings the CPU to frightening 58-59C when @ 3.9GHz. That was my case. Well, Crysis & 3DMark11 @ Extreme.  Once i'll install VenomousX on my 965BE & OC it to 4.0/4.1GHz i'll let you know how's it fairs out for me, deal ?


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 21, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I just want to bump it up high 3's to 4GHz.
> It is a 1090T with TT Frio and I'll be running one fan.
> Gigabyte board too, so it has Easytune.



Looks like that isn't gonna happen until I get a new case. 
At Idle with fans turned all the way up on my Frio I'm at 
37c CPU, 32c System. My case is the problem I am almost positive. 
To much stuff in such a cramped area. Not much room for air
to circulate. Oh well I have time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2011)

Can you get us a pic from the side of your PC looking in?  Side panel off please.  Let's take a peek at it...


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 21, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can you get us a pic from the side of your PC looking in?  Side panel off please.  Let's take a peek at it...



Yep. This is the only one I have I got off my phone. Since that pic was taken I moved the ram out to the furthest slots and installed the other fan. Oh and I run it with the side cover off because it won't fit because of the Frio. 


Thanks







Image doesn't seem to work, but I think this link will.

http://img42.imageshack.us/i/20110419201451.jpg/


----------



## claylomax (Apr 21, 2011)

xanlord said:


> Once i'll install VenomousX on my 965BE & OC it to 4.0/4.1GHz i'll let you know how's it fairs out for me, deal ?



I can't wait to see that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2011)

Can you move your HDD down to the bottom?  This will allow air to flow by there to the CPU cooler, right now it's all going to the bottom of the case.  That should help a bit.

Also which way is the trio exhausting?  Up or towards the back?


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 21, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can you move your HDD down to the bottom?  This will allow air to flow by there to the CPU cooler, right now it's all going to the bottom of the case.  That should help a bit.
> 
> Also which way is the trio exhausting?  Up or towards the back?



Towards the back of the case. 
Where all the input's and outputs are.
It is running with the side cover off though so it has ability to exhaust 
out of the side. Next case is going to have a large side fan for sure. 
I may be able to do that with the HDD. I'll check when I get home.
What are some of the other idle temps people are getting at stock 
clock with the Frio if I may ask ? Maybe I'm just expecting to much  of 
a huge difference at Idle.

Can't drop it video card is in the way. I need a new case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2011)

Never owned one so I'll have to pass on this one dude.


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 22, 2011)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1780734

Here it comes again... Air..


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 22, 2011)

claylomax said:


> I can't wait to see that.



No prob, 28/29 April OC'ing session - here i come, place your bets.  Just hope the CPU is 125W TDP rev.C3. BTW : NV released ForceWare 270.61 WHQL driver - i'll see how my OC'd CPU & GPUs perform with this, so this becomes even better. Place your bets, Israeli 4+GHz OC - here i come.


----------



## paulharrison123 (Apr 22, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1780734
> 
> Here it comes again... Air..



Amazing score on Air, are these stables?

Heres mine

4.71 on water


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 22, 2011)

*Turbo*

How does the turbo work in the Hex cores ? Does it kick in while gaming 
or is there a setting in Bios for it ?  Just wondering if there are gaming benefits to it.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 22, 2011)

Turbo Core is there to boost performance if there are 2 or more cores idle & boosting it to say from 3.2GHz to 3.9 or 4.0GHz in any app not just gaming. When you reach the - say - 4.1GHz - no need for TurboCore. Example : Crysis Warhead - uses say 4 out of 6 cores; 2 cores idle; when that occurs - bam, you had 3.2GHz (in 1090T's case) now it's 4.0GHz.  Might be wrong bout 3.2GHz to 4.0GHz issue, but that's the principle. Bout such option in BIOS ? Probably there is, atleast i know that my mobo (M4N98TD-EVO) after BIOS update detects all those hex-cores but never DL'd nor updated BIOS for hex-core since mine is 965BE, a "mere" quadie. lol Take care.


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 22, 2011)

paulharrison123 said:


> Amazing score on Air, are these stables?
> 
> Heres mine
> 
> ...



Just for valadilation...

Hope to see 4.8 Air. or maybe 5GHz Air..


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 22, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> Just for valadilation...
> 
> Hope to see 4.8 Air. or maybe 5GHz Air..



yeah right your a dreamer with only air cooling

i can make into windows around 4.7ghz that does not mean nothing, no offense bro


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 22, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> yeah right your a dreamer with only air cooling



Ok, than take a look at this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m1Qs_rBK4Q

And thats the way to push core by core to 5Ghz - Air


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah but that's only up the one core, try all 4 cores at 5ghz is almost impossible


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 22, 2011)

Its air, so it does count...

With K10Stat i test the OC-ability of every CPU, core by core...

I can go with my 2nd and 3rd core to the 4.8 stabile,
but the 1st and 4th only to 4.6, 4.7 only for CPU-Z val. (for now).


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 23, 2011)

your lucky achieve 4.2ghz 100% stable, any higher would overheat the cpu or vrms etc, and yeah i agree kstat its a good program to test thats about it, reaching those clocks dont mean jack if its not stable

this is why i can overclock to higher limits then most people without overheating vrms and chokes etc


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 23, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> this is why i can overclock to higher limits then most people without overheating vrms and chokes etc
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110422/Capture002.jpg



at first i thought were are the drives. then i saw "oh its the back" LOL
this should be in ghetto mods.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 23, 2011)

actually some new cases on the market come with it, trust me it does wonders for temps


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 23, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> actually some new cases on the market come with it, trust me it does wonders for temps



It does exactly nought for me :/
The only advantage I got from it, was a slightly (1 degree or so) lower mobo temp.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 23, 2011)

it drops down vrms temps by a big margin

my whole board runs bone cold don't matter how much i push it


----------



## Valnjes (Apr 23, 2011)

While OC-ing, i dont use the MBO in the case...

My "case setup" is:
ASRock 890FX Deluxe5
555BE @ 4GHz 1.45V (clasic 555BE, not the beather one 1.35V)
4GB Ripjaws 1333 CL7
LC Power 560W GP3


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 24, 2011)

*Core Temp 0.99.8*

Well I bumped FSB up to 219. Its running at 3504 ghz and the core temp is 27c. 
Seems very stable. So does that temp sound about right ? Im using the 
Core Temp 0.99.8 untility. That'll get me by until I get a new case with 
more fans.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 24, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Well I bumped FSB up to 219. Its running at 3504 ghz and the core temp is 27c.
> Seems very stable. So does that temp sound about right ? Im using the
> Core Temp 0.99.8 untility. That'll get me by until I get a new case with
> more fans.



Add 10c to that temp and its about right. What voltage are you running?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 24, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Well I bumped FSB up to 219. Its running at 3504 ghz and the core temp is 27c.
> Seems very stable. So does that temp sound about right ? Im using the
> Core Temp 0.99.8 untility. That'll get me by until I get a new case with
> more fans.



coldest mines ever got is 39'c, since you have to add 10'c on that means my cpu idles at 50'c - gotta love the stock cooler


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 24, 2011)

themailman78 said:


> add 10c to that temp and its about right. What voltage are you running?



1.45


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 24, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> 1.45



To high man. I would tone it down some for those clocks. You shouldn't need that much voltage unless your like me and have a shitty board.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> To high man. I would tone it down some for those clocks. You shouldn't need that much voltage unless your like me and have a shitty board.


What setting would you suggest ?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 25, 2011)

hes saying lower the vcore, to stock


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> What setting would you suggest ?



I would lower the clocks and voltage to stock. Up the clocks 25Mhz at a time until its unstable. Then up the voltage .5. Rinse and repeat.

At 1.45 you should be able to hit close to 4.0 without an issue on a decent board. But honestly I wouldn't go that high with a Frio.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would lower the clocks and voltage to stock. Up the clocks 25Mhz at a time until its unstable. Then up the voltage .5. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> At 1.45 you should be able to hit close to 4.0 without an issue on a decent board. But honestly I wouldn't go that high with a Frio.



I really haven't a clue how to do any of that. I want to learn, but just reading it I'm lost. 
So right now with the way I'm running it isn't a good idea I'm assuming. Why would be my first question and then is 
there maybe a youtube explaining what you were just talking about. I thought if I was running fairly cool and the machine 
was stable I was good to go. I have a lot to learn evidently. Thanks ! My board is on my specs, it is pretty good for a MicroATX.
Update: I just went into Bios and it says Normal vcore voltage 1.45 ! I am idle at 31c add 10 degrees 41c. Bad ?


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 25, 2011)

Off-topic, sorry :

Going for 'Dozer-based setup soon, need me to RMA few things. People - who of you wanna buy next : 300GB VelociRaptor WD & Samsung SyncMaster T240. How much will you give me if i'll sell it to either of you ?  No rush, might happen atleast in about a month or even more.

Topic :

Boise, if it helps : i had 965BE rev.C3 125W TDP CPU; before it was down i had it @ 3.9GHz 1.3875v vCore, going for 1.40v might do the trick plus as people say tweak down FSB/HT & if you didn't - play with VDDA, 2.50-2.60v is prefferable.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 25, 2011)

*Voltage*

I just watched this youtube and this guy is running his 
voltage on the same board as mine at 1.5. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1tCqg3uDjQ&feature=related


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I just watched this youtube and this guy is running his
> voltage on the same board as mine at 1.5.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1tCqg3uDjQ&feature=related



Ok you dont need to be at 1.5. Thats nuts unless you have better cooling. Set your volts to 1.40 and set your multiplyer to get you 3.5Ghz and see if shes stable via OCCT.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok you dont need to be at 1.5. Thats nuts unless you have better cooling. Set your volts to 1.40 and set your multiplyer to get you 3.5Ghz and see if shes stable via OCCT.



Acronym's are killing me man 
OK figured it out. Stress tester ! So bump the multiplyer 
up and the voltage down ?Is that it ? Then run OCCT to 
make sure I'm safe : ) How long should I run it ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Acronym's are killing me man



lol OCCT is a program made for stress testing your overclock.

Here you go....
http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download

1. *Run OCCT with stock settings only*. Everything must be stock. If it doesn't pass under stock settings then the system itself isn't stable and you have other issues.

2. If it passes under stock settings up your volts to 1.40. You could try 1.38 and such but personally I like to start at 1.40.

3. Up your multiplier until you hit 3.5 Ghz.

4. Run OCCT and watch your temps.

5. If you do not break 50c with that Frio it will be a miracle. I wouldn't exceed 45c under 100% load for 24/7 use. 54c at an hour of 100% load isnt to bad......but not great.

Now if you hit 55-59c under OCCT I would stop OCCT and turn down your clocks. *Remember you have to add 10c to whatever you read.* Anyway what I am telling you to do is playing on the super safe side. You can push all this higher but since you are new to overclocking I would stay in these parameters. Also do not run OCCT for more then 1 hour bursts and allow cool down between each run.

If anyone would like to add to this feel free.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If anyone would like to add to this feel free.



Yes in lame man's terms please  I appreciate the time 
you took explaining it where I can understand it. Thank you


----------



## crunchie (Apr 25, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yes in *lame* man's terms please


Another acronym? (in bold)


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 25, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yes in lame man's terms please  I appreciate the time
> you took explaining it where I can understand it. Thank you



listen man a gigabyte ga-880gm-ud2h is  is only 4+1 phase, dont expect a high overclock, 3,5ghz is even pushing it lmo


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 25, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> listen man a gigabyte ga-880gm-ud2h is  is only 4+1 phase, dont expect a high overclock, 3,5ghz is even pushing it lmo


Really ! There are a lot of Youtubes with guys with Phenom II x6's 
and that board pushing them a lot farther then that. Are temps what 
I need to be careful with ? I'm not looking for records just a little 
gaming advantage. At stock right now OCCT is running at 100% load and 
it is holding at 46c. Doesn't climb over that. I have two programs watching it 
and they both read the same.

Update: Spiked to 47c once in 20 minutes so far.
30 min. 46c is where it held most of the time ? I'm 
gonna wait for an answer before continuing anything.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 25, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Really ! There are a lot of Youtubes with guys with Phenom II x6's
> and that board pushing them a lot farther then that. Are temps what
> I need to be careful with ? I'm not looking for records just a little
> gaming advantage. At stock right now OCCT is running at 100% load and
> ...



cpu temps mean nothing, check your vrms and chokes temps by putting your fingers on them while stress testing the cpu if its to hot to touch then your pushing the board to far, ive own lots of 4+1 boards trust there not ment for wuad cores even at stock unless undercolted or they get super hot around the 90 to 100c range


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 26, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> cpu temps mean nothing, check your vrms and chokes temps by putting your fingers on them while stress testing the cpu if its to hot to touch then your pushing the board to far, ive own lots of 4+1 boards trust there not ment for wuad cores even at stock unless undercolted or they get super hot around the 90 to 100c range



So it is an AM3 board and has support pictures of Phenom x4 and x6 on the package, but isn't up to snuff to run them ? I'm about done with this idea. I get more confused every day. This board advertises dramatically lower system temps because of uses twice as much copper. Is that just advertising mumbo jumbo ? So those guys I seen the video's on youtube with this board, are they in for trouble and have no idea what they are in for ? 
You see my conflict here ? Have you had this board and if so is that what happened ? 
I'm not trying to flame your warning I just need to know I'm listening to the right advise as far as MY board is concerned. I understood it was good for what I wanted to do and now of course like so many other things I've bought in the past it isn't up to the job. I heard the same thing about my cooler, of course after I bought it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> So it is an AM3 board and has support pictures of Phenom x4 and x6 on the package, but isn't up to snuff to run them ? I'm about done with this idea. I get more confused every day. This board advertises dramatically lower system temps because of uses twice as much copper. Is that just advertising mumbo jumbo ? So those guys I seen the video's on youtube with this board, are they in for trouble and have no idea what they are in for ?
> You see my conflict here ? Have you had this board and if so is that what happened ?
> I'm not trying to flame your warning I just need to know I'm listening to the right advise as far as MY board is concerned. I understood it was good for what I wanted to do and now of course like so many other things I've bought in the past it isn't up to the job. I heard the same thing about my cooler, of course after I bought it.



lets say.... you get what you pay for, when its about mobos.
boards like this will never clock very high, due to having a small vrm, which isnt even passively cooled. i had stronger boards, that had uncooled PWMs, that BURNED nearly, so hot they were
and i admit: i needed 3 boards, till i found the right one for my phenoms, which is so strong, that now my phenom is the weakspot
to give a statement about 2 oz copper PCB´s... they have use!
but only, if all other components on the board are top notch... you could regard it as cherry on the top of the cream on an ice 
your cooler is... average. nothing special, nothing bad


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> So it is an AM3 board and has support pictures of Phenom x4 and x6 on the package, but isn't up to snuff to run them ?



Sure it is.. at stock settings. It may not be able to push it much overclocking. Make sure that your phases/vrm's are heatsinked.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 26, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lets say.... you get what you pay for, when its about mobos.
> boards like this will never clock very high, due to having a small vrm, which isnt even passively cooled. i had stronger boards, that had uncooled PWMs, that BURNED nearly, so hot they were
> and i admit: i needed 3 boards, till i found the right one for my phenoms, which is so strong, that now my phenom is the weakspot
> to give a statement about 2 oz copper PCB´s... they have use!
> ...



Well I did pay $80 as opposed to the $50 on my last board. 
So do you think I could push it to say 3.7 maybe ? Give the 
finger test. I used to do that with girl friends all the time


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 26, 2011)

boise i was not trying to offended u in any way just stating facts, aim for 3.6ghz tops just don't stress test the cpu and u should be find running games etc


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 26, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> boise i was not trying to offended u in any way just stating facts, aim for 3.6ghz tops just don't stress test the cpu and u should be find running games etc


 OK , I don't do anything more then gaming and my system runs about 5 or 6 hours a day. I wasn't offended just frustrated. It has happened with so many things I have purchased that I get overwhelmed with bad news after awhile. Thanks ! I see some heat sinks aren't those the phases. Does it look like it has any extra protection ? Again I'm lost on VRM ? What is it and what do I touch to see if it is heating up to melt down ? Thanks for your Patients fella's !


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Well I did pay $80 as opposed to the $50 on my last board.
> So do you think I could push it to say 3.7 maybe ? Give the
> finger test. I used to do that with girl friends all the time



i paid 40€ for my first board, 70€ my second... and 110€ for my third... and only the third, was the only board that i would remark as "good" and "worth the price"

if you ghetto cool the PWM with copper ramsinks and a very strong fan from the top,and from behind the cpu retention plate, you could get away with it... but that doesnt mean, that the board will live long with it 

finger testing is not bad... but i prefer the real... ahem.. "Test" 

EDIT:
the areas you need to look for are marked in this pic:


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 26, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> OK , I don't do anything more then gaming and my system runs about 5 or 6 hours a day. I wasn't offended just frustrated. It has happened with so many things I have purchased that I get overwhelmed with bad news after awhile. Thanks ! I see some heat sinks aren't those the phases. Does it look like it has any extra protection ? Again I'm lost on VRM ? What is it and what do I touch to see if it is heating up to melt down ? Thanks for your Patients fella's !
> http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/3635/3601.jpg



http://img.techpowerup.org/110425/C.../img.techpowerup.org/110425/Capture008227.jpg

4 chokes or ferrits to power the cpu and vrms, 1 for the mem controller, that's why its a 4+1 power design motherboard


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 26, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110425/C.../img.techpowerup.org/110425/Capture008227.jpg
> 
> 4 chokes or ferrits to power the cpu and vrms, 1 for the mem controller, that's why its a 4+1 power design motherboard



a choke is a noise filter... the parts that provide the power on the board, are the VRMs, which are also called MOSFETs

Chokes

and, for your information... the Mosfets to the bottom which you marked as "memory controller" are indeed for the Southbridge 
The Memory Phase on this board is probably the 2 mosfets and the chokes to the right side of the VRM


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 26, 2011)

sorry my bad welll said man, but yeah trust me bosie i had more then a hand full of 4+1 boards evne a few gigabyte ones then got smoking hot while stress testing a qaud core phenom II 920, to a 940 even my 955 quad


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> sorry my bad welll said man, but yeah trust me bosie i had more then a hand full of 4+1 boards evne a few gigabyte ones then got smoking hot while stress testing a qaud core phenom II 920, to a 940 even my 955 quad



i guess i can sign that,me myself even blew a cap off my old trusty biostar 790gx a2+, when trying for the 3.8 ghz on a 955


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 26, 2011)

wow crazy like pushing things to the limit nice job, so who wants to get into a game of some bc2 action hehe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> wow crazy like pushing things to the limit nice job, so who wants to get into a game of some bc2 action hehe



sorry,dont own it... i would love to invite you to a round of MWLL tho


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2011)

I dont think him setting his board to 1.4 is going to fry any MOSFET.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dont think him setting his board to 1.4 is going to fry any MOSFET.



So, then you will buy him a new board if something happens? Great! 
Do as this Guy says, he will cover all your damages, Boise!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> So, then you will buy him a new board if something happens? Great!
> Do as this Guy says, he will cover all your damages, Boise!



No but 1.4 vs 1.35 is a .5 jump. With turbo on his board will jump to 1.47. If he is OC then he has turbo off. In theory hes putting less stress on this board at 1.4v constant then leaving it at stock running single threaded applications which will make it jump to 1.47.

So the MOSFET can handle 1.47v but not 1.4?


But......in all honesty he only games on this thing. I don't see a reason to even OC a 1090T for that.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No but 1.4 vs 1.35 is a .5 jump. With turbo on his board will jump to 1.47. If he is OC then he has turbo off. In theroy hes putting less stress on this board at 1.4v constant then leaving it at stock running single threaded applications.
> 
> So the MOSFET can handle 1.47v but not 1.4?


theoretically it cant handle anything of this torture... more than 1.35 was the hell on my 790gx, probably more than 100c sometimes. if he continues this way, sure... some day something bad will happen... but thats the way of the overclocker, if he goes against good advise
i just told him, how he can enlenghten the time, he has good from the board


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> theoretically it cant handle anything of this torture... more than 1.35 was the hell on my 790gx, probably more than 100c sometimes. if he continues this way, sure... some day something bad will happen... but thats the way of the overclocker, if he goes against good advise
> i just told him, how he can enlenghten the time, he has good from the board



If you were hitting 100c on stock voltage then you have bigger issues.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you were hitting 100c on stock voltage then you have bigger issues.



that were VRM temps, Mailman... (burned my finger nicely)... but im mild with you today ... as one thousand suns, cant even compute one bit... well, i guess you know what i mean


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that were VRM temps, Mailman... (burned my finger nicely)... but im mild with you today ... as one thousand suns, cant even compute one bit... well, i guess you know what i mean



Well you were not clear on that. Still you would hit 100c with stock volts? Again you sound like you had a bum board.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well you were not clear on that. Still you would hit 100c with stock volts? Again you sound like you had a bum board.



nah, come on! 
thats what all the talk was about since a good amount of posts
to elaborate further: yes, my board was not the best, in that it had no VRM cooling, paired with a 4+1 PWM, which was rated for 140w, similar to this board here.
i abandoned it long ago, and a few months after that, it died a Biostar Death... the mysterious Biostop.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 26, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> wow crazy like pushing things to the limit nice job, so who wants to get into a game of some bc2 action hehe



I was on Heavy Metal for awhile. I think I'm just gonna leave it stock. If it need OC'ed for BF3 them I will probably get a new 
ATX board that is also set up for CF. I'd really hate to screw this one up after just getting it a week ago. 
It is playing everything I have Great right now including Metro on High at 1080p. Thanks for Letting me 
waste all your time fella's By the way if 1.4 voltage is bad why does mine run stock at 1.45 ? 
Because it isn't OC'ed ?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I was on Heavy Metal for awhile. I think I'm just gonna leave it stock. If it need OC'ed for BF3 them I will probably get a new
> ATX board that is also set up for CF. I'd really hate to screw this one up after just getting it a week ago.
> It is playing everything I have Great right now including Metro on High at 1080p. Thanks for Letting me
> waste all your time fella's By the way if 1.4 voltage is bad why does mine run stock at 1.45 ?
> Because it isn't OC'ed ?



i honestly can think of no reason, besides the board beeing bugged... stock voltage should be 1.35 if im not wrong


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 26, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i honestly can think of no reason, besides the board beeing bugged... stock voltage should be 1.35 if im not wrong



Ok so I should go in and knock it down to 1.4 at least ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Ok so I should go in and knock it down to 1.4 at least ?


you have something in your bios enabled to cause the voltage to be that high. 

1.40v is ok for stock but try to find how low it can go before it poops out on ya.
1.35-1.40v is stock 1090T voltages...

I was playing with turbo setting yesterday and notices when turbo was disabled and cpu voltage was set to auto @ 3.2ghz, nb 3000mhz the cpu voltage was at idle around 1.23-1.25v

I enabled turbo mode for testing and left the rest of the turbo settings on auto and the volts were around 1.43-45ishV


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 26, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> you have something in your bios enabled to cause the voltage to be that high.
> 
> 1.40v is ok for stock but try to find how low it can go before it poops out on ya.
> 1.35-1.40v is stock 1090T voltages...
> ...


Sounds like that could be it. Thanks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i honestly can think of no reason, besides the board beeing bugged... stock voltage should be 1.35 if im not wrong



Hes right Boise. If all else fails just reset the bios. Some bios are funny that way. The only way I could truly reset an old MSI board I used to have was to yank the battery out.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 26, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> OK , I don't do anything more then gaming and my system runs about 5 or 6 hours a day. I wasn't offended just frustrated. It has happened with so many things I have purchased that I get overwhelmed with bad news after awhile. Thanks ! I see some heat sinks aren't those the phases. Does it look like it has any extra protection ? Again I'm lost on VRM ? What is it and what do I touch to see if it is heating up to melt down ? Thanks for your Patients fella's !
> http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/3635/3601.jpg



the caps/condensors lining the chokes beside the mosfets get hot too, but since these are solid ones, i dont worry. (but it does get hot, too hot to touch if u have thin skin)


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2011)

then do what I and many others do, place a fan towards the vregs and such to keepem cool.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Ok so I should go in and knock it down to 1.4 at least ?



yeah, that would be an idea... sometimes less, is more
have you ever tried how low you can volt the proc at stock clocks? that would a be a good point to start i guess


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 27, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> yeah, that would be an idea... sometimes less, is more
> have you ever tried how low you can volt the proc at stock clocks? that would a be a good point to start i guess



Thanks for your help VW. Everything is cool as cucumbers now and running at 20C idle. 
No hot spots at CPU is and 3520.0 GHz. My dumb ass finally figure out how to adjust voltage.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 27, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> then do what I and many others do, place a fan towards the vregs and such to keepem cool.



that would mean a fan above the CPU area, thats a bad idea as the fan would mess up the CPU's fans flow and create turbulence, not to mention there already is the exhaust fan at the back.


its easier to put some copper heatsinks on them and let the exhaust fan at the back take the hot stuff out.


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> that would mean a fan above the CPU area, thats a bad idea as the fan would mess up the CPU's fans flow and create turbulence, not to mention there already is the exhaust fan at the back.
> 
> 
> its easier to put some copper heatsinks on them and let the exhaust fan at the back take the hot stuff out.



Doesn't matter if your water cooling your CPU.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 27, 2011)

I. AM. BACK. WITH. MY. CURRENT. PC !!!!!!!!!!!!! F*** YEAH !!!!!!!!!! Anyone of you remember my promise to either post 4.0+GHz OC by tomorrow, or - more realistically - by May ? I deliver. BTW : if any of you Mods (Mussels, erocker) can - _please change my account/nickname to YautjaLord._ Much appreciated, stay tuned.

P.S. The CPU is 965BE rev.C3 125W TDP (Checked the CPU-Z & it says the CPU's TDP is even _124W_. Did the CPU-Z lowered 1W for me ? ) Stay tuned.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 30, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> then do what I and many others do, place a fan towards the vregs and such to keepem cool.



like i did brad if u seen my 120mm fan



Velvet Wafer said:


> yeah, that would be an idea... sometimes less, is more
> have you ever tried how low you can volt the proc at stock clocks? that would a be a good point to start i guess



it seems velet is the only one that can understand what i am saying



erocker said:


> Doesn't matter if your water cooling your CPU.



exactly cause the vrms will got hot not matter how good the cpu temps, of course thus the lower the cpu temps thus lower the vrms temps will be


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2011)

Corduroy, use the multi quote button. I shouldn't need to remind you not to double,tripple post again.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 30, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> it seems Velvet is the only one that can understand what i am saying



i have tried anything possible with my 955, with 3 different boards...volting down, then clocking up seemed to be most sucessfull


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2011)

Ever since I got it, this is actually the first time I've overclocked this CPU.  So far want to see what default voltage can do:


----------



## de.das.dude (May 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ever since I got it, this is actually the first time I've overclocked this CPU.  So far want to see what default voltage can do:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110430/Capture003.jpg



this on default voltage? OMG


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> this on default voltage? OMG



Well.. many motherboards will scale the voltage up when set on Auto. Then again some boards will run AMD CPU's at 1.4v at stock no matter what. Not a problem.


----------



## crunchie (May 1, 2011)

Mine is stable 4Ghz with 1.344vcore. Runs 1 hour Prime and games fine at that. Under water.


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2011)

That's extremely good! Go for my ghz with that chip, it will make a difference.


----------



## crunchie (May 1, 2011)

Have validated @ 4.5Ghz with 1.52vcore. Benched @ 4.25Ghz with no problem. I have a mental thing happening with running it 24/7 at that frequency though. Been happy with 4Ghz though and it runs great at that.


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, very nice chip you have there.  I've run mine at 4.2ghz 1.46v 24/7 since I got it.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 1, 2011)

my mobo sucks. the mosfets dont even have heatsinks. so voltage fluctuates..


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> my mobo sucks. the mosfets dont even have heatsinks. so voltage fluctuates..



Only four chokes on your board and a 4 pin CPU power connector. Heatsinks aren't going to fix that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> this on default voltage? OMG





erocker said:


> Well.. many motherboards will scale the voltage up when set on Auto. Then again some boards will run AMD CPU's at 1.4v at stock no matter what. Not a problem.



That is full load (crunching).  it sticks to that voltage under load.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 1, 2011)

mine is going all the way from 1.32V to 1.38V and back continously under load. 

EDIT: plz explain how more chokes and an 8 pin CPU power connector can stabilize voltage


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 1, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> mine is going all the way from 1.32V to 1.38V and back continously under load.
> 
> EDIT: plz explain how more chokes and an 8 pin CPU power connector can stabilize voltage



can split the current load over more wires (8pin) to provide (more phases) cleaner power.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 1, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> mine is going all the way from 1.32V to 1.38V and back continously under load.
> 
> EDIT: plz explain how more chokes and an 8 pin CPU power connector can stabilize voltage



chokes are high voltage filters, and 8pin means double the electrical conduit to you board opposed to what you have now


----------



## de.das.dude (May 1, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> chokes are high voltage filters, and 8pin means double the electrical conduit to you board opposed to what you have now



what if i make a high capacitance ckt and join it across the two(separately of course) 12V rails feeding the 4pin input of the CPU power?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 1, 2011)

You are still feeding over 4 wires attached to the board.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 1, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> what if i make a high capacitance ckt and join it across the two(separately of course) 12V rails feeding the 4pin input of the CPU power?



of course, if youre electrically versatile, you can solder additional 12v inputs and grounds on the backside of the board (where the 4 pin and the 24pin connects), to which you run molex plugs from the PSU (opposed to buying a new board). i did it myself once, and it helped a little in supplying an old p4 board better than before
Capacity wont help you much i guess... capacitors need to be as close to the pcb as possible so that they dont produce so much electrical noise.. which wont be too easy to be done on the backside


----------



## de.das.dude (May 1, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> of course, if youre electrically versatile, you can solder additional 12v inputs and grounds on the backside of the board (where the 4 pin and the 24pin connects), to which you run molex plugs from the PSU (opposed to buying a new board). i did it myself once, and it helped a little in supplying an old p4 board better than before
> Capacity wont help you much i guess... capacitors need to be as close to the pcb as possible so that they dont produce so much electrical noise.. which wont be too easy to be done on the backside



buying a mobo is no no. we are going to some really hard times. hell my monitor(14" CRT) died last and i had to spend my whole morning fixing (and simultaneously praying to God) . darn electrolytic capacitor had leaked 
yes im electrically very versatile. just finished making a custom temp sensing thermal controlling ckt for my 2 GPU fans. need to make one more for the over all case temp.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 1, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> buying a mobo is no no. we are going to some really hard times. hell my monitor(14" CRT) died last and i had to spend my whole morning fixing (and simultaneously praying to God) . darn electrolytic capacitor had leaked
> yes im electrically very versatile. just finished making a custom temp sensing thermal controlling ckt for my 2 GPU fans. need to make one more for the over all case temp.



sounds good, i guess then you wont have too much problems to do that! 
I also have thought about the capacitor idea of yours and of course, you could add capacitors of 14v and 2000-3000 mF (preferably high quality ones) to the 12v lines, to even the ripple... that would just get a bit clunky, but i think i have seen some PSU manufacturer (i believe it was Antec) do that to the modular 12v cables of some PSUs from stock,and the reviewer that tested said PSU, tried it with the capped cables, and ordinary modular cables, and the capped cables produced severely lower ripple, than the ordinary ones... so i assume, it has potential benefits.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 2, 2011)

why is it cool & quiet stops working anything over 3800mhz, i am forced to have cpu vcore set to offset in bios in or cool and quiet don't work the option shows it gray out


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 2, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> why is it cool & quiet stops working anything over 3800mhz, i am forced to have cpu vcore set to offset in bios in or cool and quiet don't work the option shows it gray out



CnQ doesnt like Overclocking, basic rule of AMD ocing

use this instead:
Phenom MSR Tweaker


----------



## de.das.dude (May 2, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> CnQ doesnt like Overclocking, basic rule of AMD ocing
> 
> use this instead:
> Phenom MSR Tweaker



that looks good.
but i thik it will void my mobo warranty.
and i am too broke to replace it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 2, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> that looks good.
> but i thik it will void my mobo warranty.
> and i am too broke to replace it.



if youre into the warranty of your board, then i would be careful about soldering additional components to it in general
this tool wont void your warranty tho, as you effectively do nothing else then cool and quiet, just windows based


----------



## de.das.dude (May 2, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if youre into the warranty of your board, then i would be careful about soldering additional components to it in general
> this tool wont void your warranty tho, as you effectively do nothing else then cool and quiet, just windows based



no bios code modification? and i wasnt gonna solder onto the board. just the PSU


----------



## YautjaLord (May 2, 2011)

Just like promised - i thus present you : Phenom II X4 965BE 125W TDP rev.C3 @ 4.1GHz 1.4000v vCore 2.6000v VDDA on VenomousX with 2xUltra Kazes !!!







Maybe later i will do 60min LinX v0.6.4 run, but only 60mins for now. The idle temps still make me worry of CPU becoming omlet if i'll do above 60mins. 

*UPDATE*

Here's the same clock @ CanardPC validated :






Nice, isn't it ? 

*UPDATE #2*

Crysis 1 CPU_benchmark 1 (from Bin64 folder/Island) runs constantly 38 - 50+fps on this clock. Maybe i'll post the pic here as well, unless anyone of you will say otherwise.

P.S. Where did the "4GHz Club" go ? I remember (partially, lol) that it was in TPU Club forum.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 2, 2011)

very nice man,  looks like a good batch so whats load temps


----------



## YautjaLord (May 2, 2011)

Applied Arctic Silver 5 (*2 f***ing years old TIM *) on CPU & HSF's base. Later will go for Arctic Cooling MX-3/4 & will post the results with this TIM. Idle temps are in 39-40C range, load (Crysis CPU_benchmark 1, 3 loops) - 44-46C. Awesome s***, this VenomousX will stay with this CPU & - hopefully - with AMD's 'Dozer. Check the 1st pic to see SpeedFan's temps  (upper one with AvP3 background ).


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 2, 2011)

i have the same ultra kaze fans, but just the one hooked up right now, its to loud with both so i unhook it atm, so yeah i am working on same clock to match your vcore i wonder what my load temps will be  with this unlock quad it shows zero for temps so i use aida64, i just have to add 10 to 15c which blows


----------



## YautjaLord (May 2, 2011)

My 2 barely hear 'em, then again - they both connected through the custom PWM Akasa cable (ordered from SideWinderComputers, got today as Priority Mail), maybe that's the case. I _can hear both_, but it's more like audible then roaring. lol Besides you have Phenom II 555 unlocked to X4 & at 4.42GHz as your system specs says.  Maybe it's the case ? Dunno, beats me. Good clocks to both of us.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 2, 2011)

yeah its awesome that my unlocked p II keeps with full out quad cores, not complaining one bit hehe, btw i wish 4.4ghz even though i made it into windows at that speed, max i took it stable was 4350mhz


----------



## YautjaLord (May 2, 2011)

Still good one. I am glad i can get to Crysis SP/MP levels @ 4.1GHz, not to mention i can get to desktop & validate @ CanardPC with this clock.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 2, 2011)

eh that's fast enough anything over 35fps in crysis is playble in my eyes,  i can say this right now i bench at 4.4ghz i see hardly a dif from 4.1ghz to 4.4ghz, but then again i need better video card,  real soon ill have a gtx56o ti, then another to sli


----------



## YautjaLord (May 3, 2011)

Wait couple of months & get GTX 600-series instead+AMD's 'Dozer.  I'll be waiting for AMD's FX-8130P (flagship 125W TDP CPU), AMD's 990FX/SLI-based mobo & NVidia's Kepler (afforementioned GTX 600-series GPU) to arrive & by the end of August i'll (hopefully) purchase all of those. 

Just had Crysis MP level run (conversion of FarCry MP level to Crysis) - on CPU's current clock + 2xGTX 460 : 70-90fps without people & at 1920x1200 VeryHigh DX10.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 3, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> no bios code modification? and i wasnt gonna solder onto the board. just the PSU



none that that will we be downwritten somewhere... of course it will use the bios...but it wont modify its content, just settings that are free to change. and let me tell you... i even have shorted out HW, just without external marks... and got each part RMAed pretty easily


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 3, 2011)

yo whos got bc2 to game tonight?


----------



## boise49ers (May 3, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> yo whos got bc2 to game tonight?



Check here ! Do you use TS3 ? 


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113579&page=478


----------



## de.das.dude (May 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> none that that will we be downwritten somewhere... of course it will use the bios...but it wont modify its content, just settings that are free to change. and let me tell you... i even have shorted out HW, just without external marks... and got each part RMAed pretty easily



what do you mean?

well i did tinker with heatsinks on my previous mobo, but the NB burnt anyhow. and i still got the RMA XD
this new board, i am using an AMD socket 7 /K7 processor cooler with some aluminium cut outs bent in Z so that i can use the stock pushpin design. working great!


----------



## claylomax (May 3, 2011)

xanlord said:


> Just like promised - i thus present you : Phenom II X4 965BE 125W TDP rev.C3 @ 4.1GHz 1.4000v vCore 2.6000v VDDA on VenomousX with 2xUltra Kazes !!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110502/Phenom II 965BE @ 4.1GHz on VenomousX+2xUltra Kazes.jpg
> 
> ...



I don't believe this ... Which Bios are you using? and how much your CPU Voltage fluctuate from idle to load?


----------



## YautjaLord (May 3, 2011)

Stock M4N98TD-EVO's BIOS when you 1st buy the mobo.  Didn't updated it in a slight. Idle vCore in CPU-Z is 1.360v or something, load - 1.400v or bit higher me thinks. Raised the following : CPU frequency=200MHz (default), multi=x20.5, vCore=1.4000v, RAM freq=1600MHz/HT=2400MHz, VDDA=2.6000v. Also ran SuperPi 1M :






Only downside is that each time i try to OC graphics cards (2xGTX 460s) i get all kinds of visual artifacts/colors popping in & out/s*** whatever lol. 

I _*did it !!!!!!!*_ Runs solid, this CPU is of the good batches. I am too can't beleive i made it to 4.1GHz. Also, VenomousX is a monster of HSF+it's paired with 2xScythe Ultra Kazes. Doing their job really good.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 3, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> what do you mean?
> 
> well i did tinker with heatsinks on my previous mobo, but the NB burnt anyhow. and i still got the RMA XD
> this new board, i am using an AMD socket 7 /K7 processor cooler with some aluminium cut outs bent in Z so that i can use the stock pushpin design. working great!


nevermind, it wont hurt your board to change bios settings, its as simple as that!

see, if you had experienced the same, why so fearful? seems you have seen a few things yourself! 



xanlord said:


> Stock M4N98TD-EVO's BIOS when you 1st buy the mobo.  Didn't updated it in a slight. Idle vCore in CPU-Z is 1.360v or something, load - 1.400v or bit higher me thinks. Raised the following : CPU frequency=200MHz (default), multi=x20.5, vCore=1.4000v, RAM freq=1600MHz/HT=2400MHz, VDDA=2.6000v. Also ran SuperPi 1M :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110503/Phenom II 965BE @ 4.1GHz SuperPi 1M score.jpg
> 
> ...



Can you finally do the Linx now please? not to be unfriendly, but you talk too much now xan, and bench/test for stability not enough!


----------



## claylomax (May 3, 2011)

xanlord said:


> Stock M4N98TD-EVO's BIOS when you 1st buy the mobo.  Didn't updated it in a slight. Idle vCore in CPU-Z is 1.360v or something, load - 1.400v or bit higher me thinks. Raised the following : CPU frequency=200MHz (default), multi=x20.5, vCore=1.4000v, RAM freq=1600MHz/HT=2400MHz, VDDA=2.6000v. Also ran SuperPi 1M :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110503/Phenom II 965BE @ 4.1GHz SuperPi 1M score.jpg
> 
> ...



Still you don't tell me the Bios version; can you please post a screenshot of cpu-z with the Bios version? Also how the hell is your vcore going to go up while under load? It's quite the oppossite (and with a huge difference on this board). Some questions need to be answered Xanlord ...


----------



## de.das.dude (May 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> nevermind, it wont hurt your board to change bios settings, its as simple as that!
> 
> *see, if you had experienced the same, why so fearful? seems you have seen a few things yourself! *
> 
> ...



well, im broke now LOL. thats why. and by broke i mean seriously broke. i dont think i can even pay for my internet next time


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 3, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> well, im broke now LOL. thats why. and by broke i mean seriously broke. i dont think i can even pay for my internet next time


ewww, that sounds not too good! Isnt there an unprotected wireless connection around, you could tap into?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ewww, that sounds not too good! Isnt there an unprotected wireless connection around, you could tap into?



i dont have a laptop, so no wifi. and this is India. only wifi/ net i can tap is 30km away at college.
was trying bitcoins. apparently my HW aint that good.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 3, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i dont have a laptop, so no wifi. and this is India. only wifi/ net i can tap is 30km away at college :



alright... sounds like your out of options then? how about about earning money with repairing some computers or something like that? i mean, there has to be a way, or?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> alright... sounds like your out of options then? how about about earning money with repairing some computers or something like that? i mean, there has to be a way, or?



 no time. semester stating soon. i have a mod piled up for after sem though.

hope to make it through somehow.
i dont smoke or drink or spend on silly women


----------



## YautjaLord (May 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Can you finally do the Linx now please? not to be unfriendly, but you talk too much now xan, and bench/test for stability not enough!



By the weekend. Still don't want it (CPU) to fry itself. 75min is enough ?



claylomax said:


> Still you don't tell me the Bios version; can you please post a screenshot of cpu-z with the Bios version? Also how the hell is your vcore going to go up while under load? It's quite the oppossite (and with a huge difference on this board). Some questions need to be answered Xanlord ...



Will run the CPU-Z & check how high it jumps in vCore while also running LinX test. BIOS version :







Version 1101. I know i brag too much, but - f*** yeah am i excited !!!!!!!!!!! Let the excitment last til Friday due. By then i'll conduct few more pics, trust me. 

P.S. While OC'ing i also learn something, namely - "HTML, XHTML and CSS for Dummies". Already built my 1st non-interactive Webpage; hold on - i'll do something (in OC testing) by the weekend.

P.P.S. What it takes to be renamed to YautjaLord here ? XanLord is quite obsolete for me, now. Mussels, erocker, any TPU moderators ?


----------



## Hunt3r (May 3, 2011)

very nice clock man..965 is very hard in overclock


----------



## YautjaLord (May 3, 2011)

Thanx man. I heard; but mine is rev.C3 125W TDP - they are better OC'ers than C2 140W parts. Plus i got VenomousX. 

*UPDATE*

You know what ? How to configure the LinX run ? Meaning - what problem size & memory (MiB) ? Run i already set to 75mins.


----------



## claylomax (May 3, 2011)

xanlord said:


> By the weekend. Still don't want it (CPU) to fry itself. 75min is enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





xanlord said:


> Thanx man. I heard; but mine is rev.C3 125W TDP - they are better OC'ers than C2 140W parts. Plus i got VenomousX.
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> You know what ? How to configure the LinX run ? Meaning - what problem size & memory (MiB) ? Run i already set to 75mins.



C3 stepping has nothing to do with that; it's like your chip is a Phenom II x4 980 with the 965 number on it, either that or that tweaker 42 exclusive thing that AMD released. That bios is the latest, it was released on January, when did you get your board?


----------



## YautjaLord (May 3, 2011)

claylomax said:


> C3 stepping has nothing to do with that; it's like your chip is a Phenom II x4 980 with the 965 number on it, either that or that tweaker 42 exclusive thing that AMD released. That bios is the latest, it was released on January, when did you get your board?



Had M4N98TD-EVO for few months, before did something while drunk that f***ed it up (don't ask); this one (still M4N98TD-EVO) is ~2 weeks old. Wafer still didn't said how to run LinX. Maybe you will : set the run for 75mins; problem size & memory values ? And yeah - i think it's the TWKR batch of some kind. 

BTW : i did LinX run but it BSODed on me ; then i recalled i set C'n'Q to Enabled; disabled it+set the VDDA to 2.8000v & HT Link to 2000MHz. Will do ? vCore still @ 1.4000v.


----------



## claylomax (May 3, 2011)

C'n'N doesn't matter, once the multiplier goes above x18 it won't work. Does your vcore drops under load?


----------



## YautjaLord (May 3, 2011)

Don't know. Idle in CPU-Z it's 1.360v. Drops ? You mean jumps, is it ? Still no word on how to set problem size & memory values. Not that i mean to be sarcastic or unfriendly.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 3, 2011)

xanlord said:


> By the weekend. Still don't want it (CPU) to fry itself. 75min is enough ?
> 
> P.P.S. What it takes to be renamed to YautjaLord here ? XanLord is quite obsolete for me, now. Mussels, erocker, any TPU moderators ?


75min should be enough, on max mem
if you want to be renamed you have to personally ask wizzard i think



Hunt3r said:


> very nice clock man..965 is very hard in overclock


if a 965 is very hard... what its like to OC a 955 to that?



claylomax said:


> C3 stepping has nothing to do with that; it's like your chip is a Phenom II x4 980 with the 965 number on it, either that or that tweaker 42 exclusive thing that AMD released.


i dont think its anything of that... tweaker 42 were special, early batches of 955s 
and 980s are 980s... its just a pretty nice,good clocking 965 c3... if he can get that stable (probably) 
how do you think C3 stepping has nothing to do with it? of course it has, thats the main reason for Post c3 Phenoms to all clock significantly better than their pre c3 counterparts.



xanlord said:


> Still no word on how to set problem size & memory values. Not that i mean to be sarcastic or unfriendly.


I think i have told you that on several occasions


----------



## YautjaLord (May 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 75min should be enough, on max mem
> if you want to be renamed you have to personally ask wizzard i think



If one have 8GB of RAM - set it to 8192MiB ? Or is it L3 cache memory of CPU ? 
What thread is the W1zzard now most active ? 




Velvet Wafer said:


> I think i have told you that on several occasions



You did.  But now i don't know what this option means : is it RAM or is it CPU's cache size, presumably L3 ? Thanx.


----------



## catnipkiller (May 3, 2011)

update. just got 4 more gigs of ram and it wont let me oc nb at all lol. timming are looser as well but i rlly miss my nb oc. any ideas to make it more stable with all ram slots taken up?


----------



## claylomax (May 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how do you think C3 stepping has nothing to do with it? of course it has, thats the main reason for Post c3 Phenoms to all clock significantly better than their pre c3 counterparts.



What I mean is that he's lucky with his cpu; mine needs 1.52v to do 4.0Ghz and most C3 stepping cpus need around this figure or at least 1.45v. To Xanlord: do a prime95 Blend for 2 hours or OCCT with medium data set and see how it goes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2011)

claylomax said:


> What I mean is that he's lucky with his cpu; mine needs 1.52v to do 4.0Ghz and most C3 stepping cpus need around this figure or at least 1.45v. To Xanlord: do a prime95 Blend for 2 hours or OCCT with medium data set and see how it goes.


I'm not sure if i ever owned a 965 

But my Phenom II 940 needed 1.52v for 4GHz.  That is indeed a good chip.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 3, 2011)

xanlord said:


> If one have 8GB of RAM - set it to 8192MiB ? Or is it L3 cache memory of CPU ?
> What thread is the W1zzard now most active ?
> You did.  But now i don't know what this option means : is it RAM or is it CPU's cache size, presumably L3 ? Thanx.


Yeah, thats right! the number stands for the amount of ram you have. 
Wizzard has no special thread, he is everywhere and nowwhere... the easiest would be to search his username over the search function and then shoot him a pm
no, its really ram, the cache is only displayed in CPU-Z



claylomax said:


> What I mean is that he's lucky with his cpu; mine needs 1.52v to do 4.0Ghz and most C3 stepping cpus need around this figure or at least 1.45v. To Xanlord: do a prime95 Blend for 2 hours or OCCT with medium data set and see how it goes.


He indeed is, if that clocks are stable during that 1h 15min of linx. fullinfusion also had a pretty good one i think, and some other guys on the thread too. sometimes it happens!
we had people that never cracked the 3.8, and that not too few... procs are like a lottery... you get great stuff over ordinary stuff to bad stuff, totally randomly



catnipkiller said:


> update. just got 4 more gigs of ram and it wont let me oc nb at all lol. timming are looser as well but i rlly miss my nb oc. any ideas to make it more stable with all ram slots taken up?


you can lower the memory clocks, to be able to clock the NB further again... you just have to balance, so one doesnt starve the other one out



Chicken Patty said:


> I'm not sure if i ever owned a 965
> 
> But my Phenom II 940 needed 1.52v for 4GHz.  That is indeed a good chip.



Im pretty sure that you had one, when they were relatively new, and were amazed of the improved clocking,even compared to your old 940


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Im pretty sure that you had one, when they were relatively new, and were amazed of the improved clocking,even compared to your old 940



Been a while bro, I honestly didn't remember.  


EDIT:

So far 3.8 GHz @ 1.392v tested stable for 100% crunching in about 1.5 days.  Now going for the following.  Goal is to hit 4GHz.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Been a while bro, I honestly didn't remember.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



looks nice, wouldnt wonder me if its stable with ease


----------



## YautjaLord (May 3, 2011)

I maybe lucky to reach 4.1GHz on 1.40v vCore, but not lucky in LinX @ all : check this out - got BSOD.  How ? Set the following : run=75mins; memory=4096 & than to 2048 (LinX said no-can-do for 4096MiB cause i ran out memory, wtf?) & Problem size set automatically to 16000+ cause i set mem to 2k. 15sec run no problem, 40C CPU's temp & - BANG - BSOD. When got back to desktop the CPU's temp was (and is still) 39-40C. WTF ?????!!!!!!!! 

Atleast Vantage, 3DMark11, AvP3 DX11 & Crysis CPU benchmarks don't do this kind of s*** & finish/loop with no slight hint of trouble. Oh, almost forgot : SuperPi 1M runs fine, but when i tried 8M it reported me of some value mismatch on 10th iteration. WinRAR built-in benchmark still runs fine too; maybe i'll post it's screen here as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> looks nice, wouldnt wonder me if its stable with ease



Hope so, I haven't tweaked anything else at all, just took voltages of AUTO, not even sure what voltage my RAM is running at. 

Just noticed it's even running on 2T!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 4, 2011)

xanlord said:


> I maybe lucky to reach 4.1GHz on 1.40v vCore, but not lucky in LinX @ all : check this out - got BSOD.  How ? Set the following : run=75mins; memory=4096 & than to 2048 (LinX said no-can-do for 4096MiB cause i ran out memory, wtf?) & Problem size set automatically to 16000+ cause i set mem to 2k. 15sec run no problem, 40C CPU's temp & - BANG - BSOD. When got back to desktop the CPU's temp was (and is still) 39-40C. WTF ?????!!!!!!!!
> 
> Atleast Vantage, 3DMark11, AvP3 DX11 & Crysis CPU benchmarks don't do this kind of s*** & finish/loop with no slight hint of trouble. Oh, almost forgot : SuperPi 1M runs fine, but when i tried 8M it reported me of some value mismatch on 10th iteration. WinRAR built-in benchmark still runs fine too; maybe i'll post it's screen here as well.



youre funny! what you say here, means youre instable.

if its inable to compute large PIs, then its probably pretty instable.



Chicken Patty said:


> Hope so, I haven't tweaked anything else at all, just took voltages of AUTO, not even sure what voltage my RAM is running at.
> 
> Just noticed it's even running on 2T!



Nice, so you will get a pretty good speed boost, 2T is indeed very slow and most DDR3 can do 1T with ease


----------



## YautjaLord (May 4, 2011)

It is & by the looks of it, something is *definitely* blocking it from being stable !!!! Wise of me to admit it, isn't it ? 

Jokes aside & the fact that i admit it wholeheartedly (and not being sarcastic at all), i have something to say : just like catnipkiller i am too have all RAM banks (4 of em) filled up; further more i have next options in the BIOS as follows : RAM frequency=1600MHz, CPU/NB freq=2400MHz, HT Link freq=2000MHz, RAM voltage=Auto (in CPU-Z detects it @ 1.66v), NB & HT voltages=Auto; what to change, what to leave to Auto, what to do ?  Can set RAM freq to 1333MHz, CPU/NB to 2000MHz, HT to AUto, CPU voltage (vCore) - 1.41/1.42v ? Suggest. I want to stay 4.1 or atleast 4.0GHz fully stable. Sucks, if you ask me. lol Thanx.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 4, 2011)

xanlord said:


> It is & by the looks of it, something is *definitely* blocking it from being stable !!!! Wise of me to admit it, isn't it ?
> 
> Jokes aside & the fact that i admit it wholeheartedly (and not being sarcastic at all), i have something to say : just like catnipkiller i am too have all RAM banks (4 of em) filled up; further more i have next options in the BIOS as follows : RAM frequency=1600MHz, CPU/NB freq=2400MHz, HT Link freq=2000MHz, RAM voltage=Auto (in CPU-Z detects it @ 1.66v), NB & HT voltages=Auto; what to change, what to leave to Auto, what to do ?  Can set RAM freq to 1333MHz, CPU/NB to 2000MHz, HT to AUto, CPU voltage (vCore) - 1.41/1.42v ? Suggest. I want to stay 4.1 or atleast 4.0GHz fully stable. Sucks, if you ask me. lol Thanx.



if you want to get memory stability, you can lower the ram frequency or divider, set higher timings, give more memory volts, and more NB Volts and CPU-NB Volts.


----------



## YautjaLord (May 4, 2011)

RAM=1333MHz, CPU/NB=_xxxx_MHz, HT Link=_xxxx_MHz, RAM timings=7/8/7/25/1T, RAM voltage=1.70v, NB voltage=1.20v & you mean CPU voltage & not CPU-NB voltage cause there's no such thing as CPU/NB voltage it's rather NB & HT voltage in M4N98TD-EVO's BIOS ?

Will do tomorrow, almost 4am in Israel & i still remember i have to - a) sleep ; b) do a s***load of things tomorrow (today actually ) as well as OC. Like learn the [X]HTML/CSS stuff for example + few other important things. Take care all. Thanx.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 4, 2011)

xanlord said:


> RAM=1333MHz, CPU/NB=_xxxx_MHz, HT Link=_xxxx_MHz, RAM timings=7/8/7/25/1T, RAM voltage=1.70v, NB voltage=1.20v & you mean CPU voltage & not CPU-NB voltage cause there's no such thing as CPU/NB voltage it's rather NB & HT voltage in M4N98TD-EVO's BIOS ?
> 
> Will do tomorrow, almost 4am in Israel & i still remember i have to - a) sleep ; b) do a s***load of things tomorrow (today actually ) as well as OC. Like learn the [X]HTML/CSS stuff for example + few other important things. Take care all. Thanx.



if you dont have CPU-NB voltage in the bios, take K10stat, you can change it there. its an urgent voltage, which can be needed to gain stability for configurations that have all memory banks filled

good night dude, lets hope you get your act together!


----------



## YautjaLord (May 4, 2011)

I sure hope i will; thanx. Night.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 4, 2011)

Anyone know if the new P2 X4s are able to clock higher CPU-NB? My 955BE needs ~1.4v to get 2.8Ghz stable. Just wondering.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 4, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone know if the new P2 X4s are able to clock higher CPU-NB? My 955BE needs ~1.4v to get 2.8Ghz stable. Just wondering.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



They are able to clock higher, but i bet you wont be able to get more than 2800 from them... youre at a pretty good point for a 955.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> youre funny! what you say here, means youre instable.
> 
> if its inable to compute large PIs, then its probably pretty instable.
> 
> ...



On my CHIV I ran this RAM at 1T, but since I loaded defaults to start things off and install windows, I set everything in the BIOS and forgot to do this.


----------



## claylomax (May 4, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> I maybe lucky to reach 4.1GHz on 1.40v vCore, but not lucky in LinX @ all : check this out - got BSOD.  How ? Set the following : run=75mins; memory=4096 & than to 2048 (LinX said no-can-do for 4096MiB cause i ran out memory, wtf?) & Problem size set automatically to 16000+ cause i set mem to 2k. 15sec run no problem, 40C CPU's temp & - BANG - BSOD. When got back to desktop the CPU's temp was (and is still) 39-40C. WTF ?????!!!!!!!!
> 
> Atleast Vantage, 3DMark11, AvP3 DX11 & Crysis CPU benchmarks don't do this kind of s*** & finish/loop with no slight hint of trouble. Oh, almost forgot : SuperPi 1M runs fine, but when i tried 8M it reported me of some value mismatch on 10th iteration. WinRAR built-in benchmark still runs fine too; maybe i'll post it's screen here as well.



It was just too good to be true ... But it's still a very good chip; just up the vcore a bit and set the VDDNB to 1.25v and try again, but use OCCT or prime95 first if you can.


----------



## Jack Doph (May 4, 2011)

OCing with all 4 banks filled is going to cause extra stress on the CPUs IMC. It's possible, but unlikely, you can get the same NB speed with these filled, as opposed to having just 2 banks filled.
Pretty much any NB over 2.6GHz is a decent achievement.
You can try by increasing the voltage to both NB and CPU, but chances are.. with 4 slots filled, this is likely to cause issues - be it stability or temps...


----------



## YautjaLord (May 4, 2011)

Sure feels good to have *one* nick/system/profile name. YautjaLord is here, thank god there are people like W1z to contact. 

Today is going to be tiresome day for me : not only that i'll have to read almost entirely through this "HTML XHTML & CSS for Dummies" pdf file, i also will try to play with the following : RAM voltages/frequency/timings, VDDNB volts, NB/HT voltages & pretty much everything in BIOS CPU options; NVCC - enable it or leave it be as disabled ? CPU-NB & VDDNB - same thing or not ? K10stat - best to test stability/replacement for Prime95/OCCT/LinX or not ? 

Prime95/OCCT - really dunno; if anyone of you can aid me in all those issues - much appreciated.

Today i am 35yo - May 4 1976 is my bday. Going to be awesome to celebrate it with new website building/OC'ing sessions.  Only things better then those are to celebrate with friends & chick, obviously. 

Thanx alot people & yeah - i am truly glad i have such wonderfull chip/CPU batch. Last thing to do is to give up on fighting : i want to find what exactly blocks this OC !!!!!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Sure feels good to have *one* nick/system/profile name. YautjaLord is here, thank god there are people like W1z to contact.



Your posting style looks very familiar to me. PM your previous screen name, I'm curious ....



YautjaLord said:


> Today is going to be tiresome day for me : not only that i'll have to read almost entirely through this "HTML XHTML & CSS for Dummies" pdf file,



I can help a little if you need it.



YautjaLord said:


> i also will try to play with the following : RAM voltages/frequency/timings, VDDNB volts, NB/HT voltages & pretty much everything in BIOS CPU options; NVCC - enable it or leave it be as disabled ? CPU-NB & VDDNB - same thing or not ? K10stat - best to test stability/replacement for Prime95/OCCT/LinX or not ?
> 
> Prime95/OCCT - really dunno; if anyone of you can aid me in this - much appreciated.



NVCC leave it disable. CPU-NB and VDDNB are not the same. k10stat is a software alternate to hardware controlled CnQ. What do you need help with on P95 OCCT? They are basically click n run.



YautjaLord said:


> Today i am 35yo - May 4 1976 is my bday. Going to be awesome to celebrate it with new website building/OC'ing sessions.  Only things better then those are to celebrate with friends & chick, obviously.



Happy Birthday!  to you!



YautjaLord said:


> Thanx alot people & yeah - i am truly glad i have such wonderfull chip/CPU batch. Last thing to do is to give up on fighting : i want to find what exactly blocks this OC !!!!!!!!



Welcome! What exactly were you having difficulties with?


----------



## YautjaLord (May 4, 2011)

XanLord was prev name here.

Not touching NVCC at all then. K10stat - is it good for stability testing ? And i need help in following : CPU/NB/HTLink frequencies/voltage, RAM voltage/timings/frequency, NB & HT voltage, nf200 voltage, etc... Need help in all of those. Prime95 - really don't know : is it freeware or trial ? OCCT - had it, did the same what LinX doing to me right now.  K10stat - if it is alternative to C'n'Q & if it's the best for stability/stress testing. Otherwise - LinX & forget.

Thanx alot !!!  to you & all in my name !

What i said in the 2nd paragraph.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2011)

Use LinX then. Same as OCCT's Linpack option but a little more customizable . Run it for an hour anything above that is a plus.  k10stat I don't beleive has an option for stress testing.

How high were you able to clock before? I see 4.1@1.4v in your specs. Which is a good clock (VERY good). If that is the case then just overclock your cpu's NB a touch, set and forget.

Xanlord!!! Thought that was you


----------



## YautjaLord (May 4, 2011)

YautjaLord now & forever !!!!!!!!!!!! Was much more time Predator/Alien fan than UT1, UT2004 & UT3 fan (Xan Kriegor char in 1st two & custom model for UT3, hence XanLord). XanLord was good, Yautja (Predator) is ACE !!!!!!!!!! 

Thanx alot dude . How to set RAM frequency, being all 4 RAM banks filled up ? 1333MHz ? According to it have to set CPU/NB & HT Link frequencies to - what - a 2000MHz respectively ? Plus have to know if playing with nf200 voltages makes any sense for stability & stuff. Thanx alot.

P.S. 3.9GHz/1.3875v vCore on stock AMD's HSF. Now got hands on VenomousX w/2xUltra Kazes + got AM3 retention mount & custom AKasa PWM cable - hence why such high OC & 39-40C temps when idle; 44-46C - load me thinks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2011)

Leave it at 3.9. Yours clocks similar to my 555 @ x4, I just have a stinky NB which methinks why its binned as an x2. Just start clocking NB and leave your ram @ 1333, very minimal difference for alot more effort with 4 dimms populated. For 1333, look at a minimum of 2.4Ghz cpu-nb frequency.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> On my CHIV I ran this RAM at 1T, but since I loaded defaults to start things off and install windows, I set everything in the BIOS and forgot to do this.


can happen! i once set memory hole remapping to disable, and wondered a good while why suddenly 1gb of ram was always occupied



YautjaLord said:


> Sure feels good to have *one* nick/system/profile name. YautjaLord is here, thank god there are people like W1z to contact.
> 
> Today i am 35yo - May 4 1976 is my bday. Going to be awesome to celebrate it with new website building/OC'ing sessions.  Only things better then those are to celebrate with friends & chick, obviously.
> 
> Thanx alot people & yeah - i am truly glad i have such wonderfull chip/CPU batch. Last thing to do is to give up on fighting : i want to find what exactly blocks this OC !!!!!!!!





YautjaLord said:


> Thanx alot dude . How to set RAM frequency, being all 4 RAM banks filled up ? 1333MHz ? According to it have to set CPU/NB & HT Link frequencies to - what - a 2000MHz respectively ? Plus have to know if playing with nf200 voltages makes any sense for stability & stuff. Thanx alot.



Youre funny again, W1z is the Superadmin of TPU... its not like he would be that unknown

Congratz on your Birthday! Hope you feel as fresh and young, as your appearance on this Forums mostly is! 
And i hope you gonna have a nice party, with masses of german export beer! 

Your CPU definetly isnt bad, if you want to make error search easier, try to find stability with 2x2gb first, and take out the other 2x2 in the meanwhile... so you can rule instability due to that out for the beginning

1333 is what you should set to be stable with 4x2gb,its stock,like 2000HT and NB
the NF200 is only for the PCIe area, so i guess you wont need to give it extra volts, if you dont have all slots occupied with 4 high end gpus or so



JrRacinFan said:


> Leave it at 3.9. Yours clocks similar to my 555 @ x4, I just have a stinky NB which methinks why its binned as an x2. Just start clocking NB and leave your ram @ 1333, very minimal difference for alot more effort with 4 dimms populated. For 1333, look at a minimum of 2.4Ghz cpu-nb frequency.



uh, i guess Xan, errr... Yautja wont be able to be talked out of the 4ghz+ thing.... he tries for that since a year or so i think, always with different phenoms, and this one looks like his first real chance


----------



## Jack Doph (May 4, 2011)

In my own tests, 2600 NB seems to be the sweet point for the C3 965, although 2800+ will yield better results (of course), but not for the amount of voltage increase required to make this happen in a stable fashion - as always, YMMV I guess 
Oh, yes.. for 1333MHz RAM.
A better result *might* be had from higher-clocked RAM, but with all four RAM slots occupied.. I somehow doubt it. The amount of stress on the IMC seems to make it difficult, to say the least..

Also.. happy birthday Yautja!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 4, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> In my own tests, 2600 NB seems to be the sweet point for the C3 965, although 2800+ will yield better results (of course), but not for the amount of voltage increase required to make this happen in a stable fashion - as always, YMMV I guess
> Oh, yes.. for 1333MHz RAM.
> A better result *might* be had from higher-clocked RAM, but with all four RAM slots occupied.. I somehow doubt it. The amount of stress on the IMC seems to make it difficult, to say the least..
> 
> Also.. happy birthday Yautja!



what you say is true... but on most IMCs, you can enforce stability often, by increasing general ram stability (using high clocked modules to clock them down), and by "sweetspotting" what CPU-NB voltage/Mem voltage notch brings exactly the most stability.. adding volts to the NB, past 1.3 can also be beneficial!
this way, i was able, to pump my 955s relatively old and weak IMC, to DDR-1600+ with CL7, about 2750NB, in a 8gb/4 banks configuration


----------



## YautjaLord (May 4, 2011)

Thanx alot all, yes i am keen of staying with atleast 4.0GHz, if 4.1GHz is 75mins LinX stable after i'll do all the tweaking you gave me here - i'll stay @ it, til FX-8130P comes out.  I'll try to play with CPU/NB & HT frequencies, how high to set NB & HT volts ? 1.25v NB, 1.xxv HT ? Also raisin' the RAM timings to 7-8-7-25-1T will do ? 

BTW : i tried to tweak the RAM voltage & when set it to 1.66v it color was light red & not yellow - need to worry bout it ? 

Thanx for congrating me with bday. If only Web would give free Guinness & as much metasl as possible for free as well - hell of a party it would be over TPU !!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Jack Doph (May 4, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what you say is true... but on most IMCs, you can enforce stability often, by increasing general ram stability (using high clocked modules to clock them down), and by "sweetspotting" what CPU-NB voltage/Mem voltage notch brings exactly the most stability.. adding volts to the NB, past 1.3 can also be beneficial!
> this way, i was able, to pump my 955s relatively old and weak IMC, to DDR-1600+ with CL7, about 2750NB, in a 8gb/4 banks configuration


True, but longevity comes into question here.
If you're going to upgrade to BD soon enough, then that won't matter, but at the voltages required to keep such a setup going strong, this time next year your system will be worn out :/



YautjaLord said:


> Thanx alot all, yes i am keen of staying with atleast 4.0GHz, if 4.1GHz is 75mins LinX stable after i'll do all the tweaking you gave me here - i'll stay @ it, til FX-8130P comes out.  I'll try to play with CPU/NB & HT frequencies, how high to set NB & HT volts ? 1.25v NB, 1.xxv HT ? Also raisin' the RAM timings to 7-8-7-25-1T will do ?
> 
> BTW : i tried to tweak the RAM voltage & when set it to 1.66v it color was light red & not yellow - need to worry bout it ?
> 
> Thanx for congrating me with bday. If only Web would give free Guinness & as much metasl as possible for free as well - hell of a party it would be over TPU !!!!!!!!! lol



Most RAM modules won't shed a tear until you go past 1.7v.
Corsair in particular is very hardy with an increased voltage (in the DDR1 days, they actually ran higher than their counterparts as well).
Once you exceed the 1.7v mark, you may wish to exercise caution..

As for free Guinness.. good luck mate 
Oh.. and cheers!
XD

EDIT:
Yautja.. with your RAM, you may want to try your RAM with the following (ALWAYS TEST!): 7-7-7-20 @1.68v
If that fails, try 1.7v
Oops.. At 1333MHz


יום הולדת שמח!
(is that right? XD)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2011)

@velvet,

Yeah, I got it running at 1t now, still stable, I'll let it run a big more before upping he clocks further.


----------



## YautjaLord (May 4, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> True, but longevity comes into question here.
> If you're going to upgrade to BD soon enough, then that won't matter, but at the voltages required to keep such a setup going strong, this time next year your system will be worn out :/
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx for input dude. Will do later today, see if that'll help stability-wise. Thanx for timings/voltage & RAM freq advices.

And yes - that's right. תודה אחי.  (Thanx bro)

P.S. In general give the following those values :

RAM freq (all 4 banks filled) : 1333MHz
CPU/NB freq : 2000MHz
HT Link freq : 2000MHz
RAM timings : 7-7-7-20 (1T?) 
RAM voltage : 1.68/1.70v
NB voltage : 1.25v?
HT voltage : which? Auto ?
VDDNB voltage : 1.20/1.25v?
nf200 voltage : Auto

Hope this correct, excluding HT voltage - suggest. Thanx all, i'll raise a toast for you all by Saturday - cheers all !!!! I am goin' to enjoy celebrating today with as much OC'ing/markup languaging sessions as possible. Thanx.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 4, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Thanx alot all, yes i am keen of staying with atleast 4.0GHz, if 4.1GHz is 75mins LinX stable after i'll do all the tweaking you gave me here - i'll stay @ it, til FX-8130P comes out.  I'll try to play with CPU/NB & HT frequencies, how high to set NB & HT volts ? 1.25v NB, 1.xxv HT ? Also raisin' the RAM timings to 7-8-7-25-1T will do ?
> 
> BTW : i tried to tweak the RAM voltage & when set it to 1.66v it color was light red & not yellow - need to worry bout it ?
> 
> Thanx for congrating me with bday. If only Web would give free Guinness & as much metasl as possible for free as well - hell of a party it would be over TPU !!!!!!!!! lol


NB you have to rigorously try thru alls the voltages from 1.2 upwards, till you find optimum stability.. HT can be about 1.2-1.25... also, trial and error can gain a little amount of stability! 



Jack Doph said:


> True, but longevity comes into question here.
> If you're going to upgrade to BD soon enough, then that won't matter, but at the voltages required to keep such a setup going strong, this time next year your system will be worn out :/


longevity? i run my phenom since about 2 years now, and i always had more than 1.3v on the NB, and more than 1.3 CPU-NB till i had my actual board... CPU nor boards ever reacted in a negative way towards that. i dont think that within years, the CPU or the board will wear out....




Chicken Patty said:


> @velvet,
> 
> Yeah, I got it running at 1t now, still stable, I'll let it run a big more before upping he clocks further.


sounds like a plan, what final settings do you hope for?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2011)

I hope for 4GHz on te CPU, NBis already at 2600, but 2.8-3.0 GHz would be nice.


----------



## claylomax (May 4, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Sure feels good to have *one* nick/system/profile name. YautjaLord is here, thank god there are people like W1z to contact.
> 
> Today is going to be tiresome day for me : not only that i'll have to read almost entirely through this "HTML XHTML & CSS for Dummies" pdf file, i also will try to play with the following : RAM voltages/frequency/timings, VDDNB volts, NB/HT voltages & pretty much everything in BIOS CPU options; NVCC - enable it or leave it be as disabled ? CPU-NB & VDDNB - same thing or not ? K10stat - best to test stability/replacement for Prime95/OCCT/LinX or not ?
> 
> ...



Don't forget that we have the same board and cpu; anything I can help just let me know, plus my birthday was yesterday 3rd of May and guess the year ... 1976.    EDIT: HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE!!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I hope for 4GHz on te CPU, NBis already at 2600, but 2.8-3.0 GHz would be nice.


just bump the nb to 3000MHz and set the volts to 1.275v
stop pussy footing CP


----------



## YautjaLord (May 4, 2011)

2Claylomax :

You do, any input is appreciated. How high did you set the following : RAM timings, RAM voltage, NB voltage, HT voltage, VDDNB voltage & vCore? VDDA in my case is 2.8000v, vCore (my case again) - 1.4000v, CPU/NB & HT Link frequencies - 2000MHz. 

Another one that was born in '70s : welcome to the club (sorry for pun) . Metalhead? Me do. 

Thanx for input, happy bday to both of us than, keep the good info coming.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 4, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> You do, any input is appreciated. How high did you set the following : RAM timings, RAM voltage, NB voltage, HT voltage, VDDNB voltage & vCore? VDDA in my case is 2.8000v, vCore (my case again) - 1.4000v, CPU/NB & HT Link frequencies - 2000MHz.
> 
> Another one that was born in '70s : welcome to the club (sorry for pun) . Metalhead? Me do.
> 
> Thanx for input, happy bday to both of us than, keep the good info coming.


Here this is what I bench at... Cpu volts are about 1.52

ATM im running the latest bios and the volts are way more stable then what the other bios was doing..


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Here this is what I bench at... Cpu volts are about 1.52
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110504/pig (2).png



No, they're 1.62 volts, they're just set to 1.52v in bios. What you set and what your mobo puts it at are two different things.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> No, they're 1.62 volts, they're just set to 1.52v in bios. What you set and what your mobo puts it at are two different things.



I know that , that's why I use my trusty Multi-meter and probe the mobo to see actually what its running. Play with the load line and it changes every thing for the cpu volts..


----------



## YautjaLord (May 4, 2011)

I'll see if setting mine to 1.42v in vCore (named "CPU voltage" in my board's case) will be sufficient stability-wise. BTW : you have Crosshair IV Formula 890FX-based mobo; mine is M4N98TD-EVO nforce 980a SLI-based one & same as Claylomax's. But that doesn't really make a big difference, i think. Thanx for input, fullinfusion.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 4, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> I'll see if setting mine to 1.42v in vCore (named "CPU voltage" in my board's case) will be sufficient stability-wise. BTW : you have Crosshair IV Formula 890FX-based mobo; mine is M4N98TD-EVO nforce 980a SLI-based one & same as Claylomax's. But that doesn't really make a big difference, i think. Thanx for input, fullinfusion.


Your welcome, I'm just trying to figure this new bios out.. at least they didn't change much from the 1304 version I was using before cus im able to still use my saved overclocking profiles on the 1902 bios


----------



## YautjaLord (May 4, 2011)

Tomorrow will try to do LinX 75mins run based on tweaks i made in BIOS. Tweaked the following :

RAM frequency=1333MHz;
CPU/NB freq=2000MHz;
HT Link freq=2000MHz;
DRAM timings=7-7-7-20-1T;
DRAM voltage=1.66v;
CPU voltage (vCore i guess)=1.4250v;
CPU/NB voltage=1.20v;
NB voltage=1.20v;
HT voltage=1.20v;
nf200 voltage=Auto.

If you have something to say what i should change/tweak - suggest : before going to buy some groceries/food/stuff i'll check it out. 

P.S. 1am right now in Israel, need to sleep; by 9am i'll jump to this thread for suggestions. CPU frequency & multiplier are still @ 200MHzx20.5. Night.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 5, 2011)

Yea try bumping the FSB/HTT to 210. I know I needed less volts when running from 210 instead of 200 on two cpus in two different boards (one 955BE on MSI 980a and a C2 550BE on Gigabyte 785G).


----------



## YautjaLord (May 5, 2011)

FSB/HTT @ 210 ? What do you mean : 210 (2.1) volts or frequency ? HT Link's 210 freq x10 ? 2100MHz ? Confirm. Oh & good to see you.  

*UPDATE*

It didn't BSOD'ed on me, true. But - it did something vile instead. I gave my CPU's 75mins run; set the following in BIOS : CPU freq=200, multi=*x20.0*; RAM freq=1333MHz; CPU/NB & HT Link freq=2000MHz; DRAM timings=7-7-7-20-1T; VDDA voltage=2.8000v; CPU/NB & HT voltage=1.20v; CPU voltage (called Processor voltage in my mobo's BIOS)=1.4250v (strangely enough in Power section/tab i have VCORE & it only have 2 values to choose : *1.3290v* & Ignored); RAM voltage=1.66v; NB voltage=1.20v; nf200 voltage=Auto. On the 15th minute i had this :







Atleast now i know what BSOD'ed (4.1GHz freq), but now i run into next 2 issues : what gives the error & what TIM to choose to _significantly_ lower the temps. The later will be achived when i'll get email from Gary Stofer (yeah, the guy @ SWC : SideWinder Computers) contacting me bout best TIM they got; the 1st? Need your advices urgent.

I now know 4.1GHz was & is a too much to ask from my CPU, but f*** - this one is 4.0GHz golden; i just need to know what causes this error. Thanx & hope i'll be golden in 4.0GHz department.


----------



## claylomax (May 5, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> FSB/HTT @ 210 ? What do you mean : 210 (2.1) volts or frequency ? HT Link's 210 freq x10 ? 2100MHz ? Confirm. Oh & good to see you.



He means the base clock, in your case 200; since you're using the multiplier only, leave it on auto. Actually the only settings you need to change are the cpu voltage also called vcore and the multiplier and then the cpu nb (NOT NB) and its voltage usually 2600mhz with 1.25v


----------



## YautjaLord (May 5, 2011)

2Claylomax :

Look above your post.  And atleast now i know what BSOD'ed. Take care, mate.


----------



## claylomax (May 5, 2011)

TIM? you're only using 1.40v on your cpu; with your cpu cooler and that voltage you shouldn't have any issues with temps.


----------



## YautjaLord (May 5, 2011)

I wanna lower the temps even further : nothing like "hearing" (in SpeedFan) the CPU *SCREAMING* from cold even when you OC it.  You should know better when you do OC'ing like both of us M4N98TD-EVO owners do. What about the pic i gave : can you suggest something to find the source of this error ? Much appreciated mate, take care.

P.S. The volts are now 1.4250v for CPU voltage.

*UPDATE* 

For now i can say this : this clock (4.0GHz) can handle SuperPi 1M & 8M; 32M is on the way. The pics :

1M






8M






Crysis CPU_benchmark1 & Vantage P/H scores also on the way. You want Crysis CPU_benchmark1's screenie ?


----------



## Athlonite (May 5, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> FSB/HTT @ 210 ? What do you mean : 210 (2.1) volts or frequency ? HT Link's 210 freq x10 ? 2100MHz ? Confirm. Oh & good to see you.
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> ...



the power section you speak of is just for monitoring fan speeds temps and voltages nothing to do with changing the amount of volts 

so really you need to put 1.45V as your CPU Vcore voltage


----------



## YautjaLord (May 5, 2011)

I know, it's just strange that what i set & what monitors differ. Guess that's why CPU-Z reports vCore 1.3920v (and not 1.3290v - my bad) instead of 1.4250v. 

Will work ? Hope it will, but the temp jumps from 39-40C to 42-46C while in idle. Maybe i'll just wait to get the ca$h & for answer from SWC bout best TIM & then experiment. Thanx nevertheless.


----------



## claylomax (May 5, 2011)

It's called Vdrop and Vdroop. Vdrop is when for example you set the cpu voltage in the bios at 1.50v and you get 1.47v in windows idle; Vdroop is when it goes from 1.47v to 1.42v under load. This example is based on my settings to get 3800Ghz; our motherboard suffer from both Vdrop and Vdroop to a great extent, it's the only drawback I can see on this board but it means that if your cpu needs 1.52v to do 4000Ghz as it's my case it's going to idle at 1.58 (OUCH! ) for this I apply 1.61v in the bios.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2011)

I remembering suffering from droop on my X58 setup.  But luckily my board had something (forgot the name) that actually fixed that and your voltage would raise slightly under load and not drop.  Maybe your board has something like that?


----------



## claylomax (May 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I remembering suffering from droop on my X58 setup.  But luckily my board had something (forgot the name) that actually fixed that and your voltage would raise slightly under load and not drop.  Maybe your board has something like that?



It doesn't. I think it's called load line calibration and you're right it's to compensate for the voltage drop under load. Our board has something called VDDA Voltage which as of today nobody knows what's for; when I google for it I found posts of people asking the same question: what's it for?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I remembering suffering from droop on my X58 setup.  But luckily my board had something (forgot the name) that actually fixed that and your voltage would raise slightly under load and not drop.  Maybe your board has something like that?



Hey CP why did you come back to AMD after going with a 1337 X58 setup?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2011)

Need help/advice with the following.  I'm not expecting much, but I was hoping for 3GHz.
PII 805
Biostar A880G mATX
4GB Corsair DDR3-1600
Win7 64bit
CM 212+

Am I expecting too much from this motherboard?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 5, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Need help/advice with the following.  I'm not expecting much, but I was hoping for 3GHz.
> PII 805
> Biostar A880G mATX
> 4GB Corsair DDR3-1600
> ...



you'll hit 3GHz IMO. if your mobo is providing enough volts.


----------



## YautjaLord (May 5, 2011)

claylomax said:


> It's called Vdrop and Vdroop. Vdrop is when for example you set the cpu voltage in the bios at 1.50v and you get 1.47v in windows idle; Vdroop is when it goes from 1.47v to 1.42v under load. This example is based on my settings to get 3800Ghz; our motherboard suffer from both Vdrop and Vdroop to a great extent, it's the only drawback I can see on this board but it means that if your cpu needs 1.52v to do 4000Ghz as it's my case it's going to idle at 1.58 (OUCH! ) for this I apply 1.61v in the bios.



First of all : thanx for this info; that's one. Now.... 1.52, let alone 1.61v : mate - WTF ?! Hope the Crosshair V Formula won't have that s*** !!!!!!!!  Just dreaming. Guess i _will_ wait for a) compensation from my prev job to arrive (if i didn't said it previously - i am unemployed now, but still have some ca$h), b) mail from SWC concerning my request for TIM. Me needs to cool down the CPU extensively to stay cool under 1.52 let alone 1.6v. Clay, i am running air cooler (even though awesome one) - not LN2 !!! 1.61v was reserved for Phenom II OCing to 6.0GHz back at the time. 1.45/1.46v i will, 1.50v ? F***, me suspect you suggesting me something awful.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 5, 2011)

hows this so far as a dual core?, actual vcore in bios is 1.48750v, so far 30mins stable 






[/IMG]


----------



## YautjaLord (May 5, 2011)

Hi Corduroy, wassup.  Once Crosshair V Formula out i'll join this ROG community too.

Did 32M SuperPi run; runs solid, though no significant (if any) diff between it & 3.9GHz score. Pic :







4.0GHz is golden, shame 4.1GHz was a f***-up - why ? Such clock gone to waste. Vantage P score coming today (~1am here in Israel/Friday) around noon or something.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 5, 2011)

hang in there YautjaLord 4ghz is a great clock, now just find the max for nb clock and memory timings or high mem clock, its all about a balance, but what the rest welll agree on find the max on on far to take it then atleast it gives u an idea how far to push things


----------



## YautjaLord (May 5, 2011)

Once contacted by Gary @ SWC (Sidewinder computers) & once got hold of compensation from last job - i'll do something in regard to what you & others @ TPU suggest. And yes - 4.0GHz is nice clock. Finally nailed it (sort of) @ that clock.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 5, 2011)

this is max clock with 4 cores, i finally had the time to finalize it, but give or take i bet i could achieve higher the motherboard or bios is most likely limited me to reach higher, p.s actual vcore is 1.55 is bios so yea let me know if this is a respectable clock for a quad core 






[/IMG]


----------



## YautjaLord (May 5, 2011)

F***in'ACE of a clock !!!!!!! Congratz.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 6, 2011)

thanks buddy i told ya i had a good chip


----------



## YautjaLord (May 6, 2011)

Both of us then. 

Yet...... Is it me or Vantage P score is strange ? It is still 4.0GHz but _this_ ? Way beyond my understanding.

BTW : here's also a WinRAR score @ 4.0GHz :







Runs solid, so 4.0GHz is ACE for my CPU; why is it when you need something like TIM & cash it takes so long ?  See you by end of next week - i'll probably have either of both.

*UPDATE*

The Vantage pic not shows, so here's tumbnail instead :


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2011)

That Vantage cpu score is too low for that clock. Here's mine with a 3800mhz cpu clock and the CPU NB running at 2600mhz.


----------



## YautjaLord (May 6, 2011)

2600MHz CPU/NB ? How high did you set the CPU voltage ? Plus i have to tell that when you set RAM freq to 1333MHz, CPU/NB automatically becomes restricted to 2000/2200MHz & HT Link all the way upto 2800/3000MHz. Tell me if setting the following to those values will aid me in OC'ing land : 

CPU/NB freq=2200MHz;
HT Link freq=2600MHz;
CPU voltage=1.4500v;
CPU/NB voltage=1.25v;
NB voltage=1.25v;
HT voltage=1.20v.

Waiting eagerly for your confirmation.  

*UPDATE*

Didn't wait. Played with settings, (also i was wrong when said CPU/NB was restricted to 2200MHz when setting RAM freq to 1333MHz - it's not) but temp is rising so AS Ceramique/MX-2/3/CFIII/etc... is a plus. It now looks like this :

CPU/NB freq=2600MHz;
HT Link freq=2600MHz; (if needs to be changed back to 2000MHz - say)
CPU voltage=1.4500v;
CPU/NB voltage=1.25v;
HT voltage=1.20v; (it only goes 1.20/1.22/1.24/1.26/etc.. no 3's/5's/etc..)
NB voltage=1.26v. (same here)

Say what you think.

P.S. vCore in CPU-Z now jumps from 1.408 to 1.424v.


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> 2600MHz CPU/NB ? How high did you set the CPU voltage ? Plus i have to tell that when you set RAM freq to 1333MHz, CPU/NB automatically becomes restricted to 2000/2200MHz & HT Link all the way upto 2800/3000MHz. Tell me if setting the following to those values will aid me in OC'ing land :
> 
> CPU/NB freq=2200MHz;
> HT Link freq=2600MHz;
> ...



This is what I use for 24/7 use:


----------



## YautjaLord (May 6, 2011)

claylomax said:


> This is what I use for 24/7 use:



Most of it is Auto !!!!! HT Link 2000MHz than. Did LinX run ? If so - how long ? I'll do it so HT Link stays 2000MHz 24/7 & rest will change accordingly. Thanx Clay. Why you didn't adjusted VDDA btw ?

Thanx.

*UPDATE*

I recalled now why the Vantage P score not like your's : i ticked the "Disable PPU" option in "Options" section of bench. Leave it unticked or what ? Vantage had (have ?) problem with PPU under NVidia GPUs & in SLI i think, so that's why it's ticked. Otherwise, if i didn't touch it the score would be like what you have, i guess. So, what do you say : to tick or not to tick ?  BTW : the options in BIOS are now as follow :

CPU freq=200MHz;
CPU ratio=20.0;
RAM freq=1333MHz;
RAM timings=7-7-7-20-1T;
CPU/NB freq=*2600MHz*;
HT Link freq=*2000MHz*;
CPU voltage=1.4500v;
CPU/NB voltage=1.25v;
VDDA voltage=2.8000v;
RAM voltage=1.66v
NB voltage=1.26v;
HT voltage=1.20v;
nf200 voltage=Auto.

Bold out text=changed.


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Why you didn't adjusted VDDA btw ?



Why did you? Do you know what's for? Because I don't.


----------



## YautjaLord (May 6, 2011)

To balance the OC someone here said.  And what do you say bout "Disable PPU" option in Vantage ? Leave it unticked or tick it ?


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> To balance the OC someone here said.  And what do you say bout "Disable PPU" option in Vantage ? Leave it unticked or tick it ?



He probably was guessing, nobody knows what VDDA is for. Tick it if you want to compare scores with an AMD card, otherwise leave it unticked; note that it only affects the second cpu test not the first, and your first test is also low.


----------



## YautjaLord (May 6, 2011)

So basically leaving it unticked aids for CPU especially if it's OC'ed yet i don't think 2nd test will benefit from OC : it is much lower on AMD CPUs right now then on Intels (hope the 'Dozer will change it though ). 

Thanx mate, will run it with "Disable PPU" unticked - still wanna see how's the 2nd CPU test perform without it. Stay tuned.

*UPDATE*

It was the one mofo that caused such score : the "Disable PPU" option. Unticked it now it looks like it should + also ran WinRAR benchie :


WinRAR






Also updated CanardPC validation so here's the pic of it as well :

CanardPC validation






Soon, maybe even tomorrow i'll see how's the LinX 75mins fairs out; f*** i need it golden !!! Stay tuned.

P.S. Contacted Gary (SWC), the dude said that the best i need called Indigo Extreme for AM2/3 & looking from the tables they made AS5 is ways worse than this TIM. Search in Sidewindercomputers for it - you'll be surprised. 

P.P.S. Strange. It's second time Vantage pic not shows. Tumbnail, again :


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> So basically leaving it unticked aids for CPU especially if it's OC'ed yet i don't think 2nd test will benefit from OC : it is much lower on AMD CPUs right now then on Intels (hope the 'Dozer will change it though ).
> 
> Thanx mate, will run it with "Disable PPU" unticked - still wanna see how's the 2nd CPU test perform without it. Stay tuned.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to disappoint you but check this, same mobo, same cpu at 4000Ghz:


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2011)

claylomax said:


> He probably was guessing, nobody knows what VDDA is for. Tick it if you want to compare scores with an AMD card, otherwise leave it unticked; note that it only affects the first cpu test not the second, and your second test is also low.



No, that was me and I wasn't guessing. It keeps the load balanced on the CPU phases when overclocking the snot on your CPU. It does help for 4ghz+

*About those Vantage scores.. Clay, you have PhysX on where it's offloading to your GPU, YautjaLord has PhysX off for some reason.


----------



## YautjaLord (May 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> *About those Vantage scores.. Clay, you have PhysX on where it's offloading to your GPU, YautjaLord has PhysX off for some reason.



If you mean bout the GPU-Z's "PhysX" checkbox - it's ticked; but - PhysX in Nvidia Control Panel set to Auto & it chose the 2nd GTX 460; there's no "Balanced" option in it, just GTX 460 #1, GTX 460 #2 & Auto for "Dedicate to PhysX" option. What to do/choose ?


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> If you mean bout the GPU-Z's "PhysX" checkbox - it's ticked; but - PhysX in Nvidia Control Panel set to Auto & it chose the 2nd GTX 460; there's no "Balanced" option in it, just GTX 460 #1, GTX 460 #2 & Auto for "Dedicate to PhysX" option. What to do/choose ?



Auto should work fine. I don't know why PhysX isn't working in Vantage. To be honest I can't stand Vantage and I don't use it.  I would just try a different benchmark since this thread is about CPU's. WPrime or any other CPU intensive bench would be better to use.


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2011)

Same mobo, same cpu at 4000Ghz with physx disabled:


----------



## YautjaLord (May 6, 2011)

2erocker :

LinX than & you correct : sorry for off-topic. BTW : contacted Gary Stofer bout best TIM they got & he suggested a Indigo Extreme for AM2/3 - from what they showed in Sidewinder page of that _ETI_ AS5 is like ages behind this Indigo Extreme. 

If Vantage (and 11 for that matter) not exactly suit this thread (excluding 2 CPU tests in Vantage & one physics/CPU test & CPU/GPU combined test in 11), what about CPU_benchmark 1 & 2 in Crysis ? Though nothing beats LinX/OCCT/Prime95/etc... stress/torture testing, true. 

*UPDATE* 

That is some awful score, Clay.  jk BTW : have you ran LinX stress test based on your clock ? 75 or maybe even 100mins ? Show the pic of it, if you did.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Same mobo, same cpu at 4000Ghz with physx disabled:



What are both of you running your CPU/NB at?


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> What are both of you running your CPU/NB at?



Me, it's on my screenshot.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

add me to the club, i may follow up with an oc later


----------



## YautjaLord (May 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> What are both of you running your CPU/NB at?



Same as Clay - 2600MHz; HT Link @ 2000MHz. Full list :

CPU freq=200MHz;
CPU Ratio=20.0; (multi)
RAM freq=1333MHz;
RAM timings=7-7-7-20-1T;
CPU/NB freq=2600MHz;
HT Link freq=2000MHz;
CPU voltage=1.4500v;
CPU/NB voltage=1.25v;
VDDA voltage=2.8000v;
RAM voltage=1.66v
NB voltage=1.26v;
HT voltage=1.20v;
nf200 voltage=Auto


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2011)

How many passes of LinX 0.6.4 is ballz to the walls stable? 
Quick! B4 I do something stupid lol


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 7, 2011)

this what i have set for 4ghz 30mins stable, i could get less voltages still working on it 

CPU freq=200MHz
CPU Ratio=20.0
RAM freq=1600MHz
RAM timings=8-8-8-21-1T
CPU/NB freq=2600MHz
HT Link freq=2000MHz
CPU voltage=1.37500v in bios, windows 1.380v to 1.392v
CPU/NB voltage=1.2v
VDDA voltage=2.2000v but in windows 2.5v
RAM voltage=1.65v
NB voltage=1.1v
HT voltage=1.1v
SB voltage 1.1v


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Same as Clay - 2600MHz; HT Link @ 2000MHz. Full list :
> 
> CPU freq=200MHz;
> CPU Ratio=20.0; (multi)
> ...



Looks to be a software config holding you back. Everything looks good there though your RAM may not be all that stable.


----------



## YautjaLord (May 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Looks to be a software config holding you back. Everything looks good there though your RAM may not be all that stable.



What do you mean software config holding back ? What kind of soft would possibly do such vile thing ?  As for RAM - it's Mushkin RedLine 1600MHz; it's factory default timings are as follow : 6-8-6-24-1(2?)T 1.65v. When i set it to 1.66v in BIOS it's color was light red alright; though timings & frequency are now - 7-7-7-20-1T & 1333MHz respectively. How will this hold OC back ? The only way to find out is to do LinX - say - 50mins run. Maybe that's what i'll do now. Stay tuned...... 

*UPDATE*

You waited for it, you got it : i pulled it out. This heist was tiresome, i ran back & forth while it was tested; each f***ing time i was checking to get a f***ing error occure. Us Predatory, err... Predator fan OC'ers we patient; we wait; and when the opportunity is ahead we strike with brutal force. lol With the settings i got (CPU freq, CPU/NB, CPU voltage, etc... you got it all listed here in my prev posts) i did the unthinkable - did myself a lil' 50mins LinX run with 5000 problem size & 196MiB mem, thus i present it to you all. Temps jumped from 41-44 (lowest) to 52 (highest) degrees C - i need that Indigo Extreme ETI. Tumbnails (1st prior to finish/9secs before it & last one where it's complete) :


----------



## Jack Doph (May 7, 2011)

Well, your RAM should, in theory, not have an issue with the timings you're using, considering it was meant to run at a higher speed with fairly tight timings already.
HT should remain at 2000MHz - there's zero gain to be had from raising this and the same for its related voltage (Auto is fine, unless you start raising the 'FSB').
NB is always going to be a bit tricky: some boards and CPUs can handle 3000MHz without an issue combined with a minor voltage increase.
Other boards/CPUs (like mine :/), refuse to be stable over anything greater than 2600MHz, no matter what.
The trick is finding the sweet point here and that simply takes a lot of time in stability-testing.
VDDA can remain Auto as well, as this simply helps to feed more voltage to the CPU when stressed.
I cannot find the link that properly explains VDDA, but in effect, it's similar to LLC (Line Load Calibration) in its function.

As has been mentioned before - OC each component individually, before going to the next: CPU max OC, then RAM, etc.
Be patient mate


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 7, 2011)

CPU freq=200MHz
CPU Ratio=20.0
RAM freq=1600MHz
RAM timings=8-8-8-21-1T
CPU/NB freq=2600MHz
HT Link freq=2000MHz
CPU voltage=1.37500v in bios, windows 1.380v to 1.392v
ok almost said and done for 4ghz being stable 


CPU/NB voltage=1.2v
VDDA voltage=2.2000v but in windows 2.5v
RAM voltage=1.5v
NB voltage=0.9v
HT voltage=0.9v
SB voltage 1.1v 
video card 60c tops full load some games less
cpu 36c full load


----------



## Jack Doph (May 7, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> CPU freq=200MHz
> CPU Ratio=20.0
> RAM freq=1600MHz
> RAM timings=8-8-8-21-1T
> ...



I can't say anything other than *jealous*.
You must have the Golden Samples of everything to be able to get away with those figures mate.
How on earth is your system stable with that OC and those voltages?
Again.. *jealous*


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 7, 2011)

actually my fault correction 
Cpu voltage  1.3750v bio, in windows 1.380v to 1.392v full load 
CPU/NB voltage=1.15v
VDDA voltage=2.2000v but in windows 2.5v
RAM voltage=1.5v
NB voltage=0.9v
HT voltage=0.9v
SB voltage 1.1v
video card 60c tops full load some games less
cpu 36c full load 
both hard drives 27c


----------



## Jack Doph (May 7, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> actually my fault correction
> Cpu voltage  1.3750v bio, in windows 1.380v to 1.392v full load
> CPU/NB voltage=1.15v
> VDDA voltage=2.2000v but in windows 2.5v
> ...



If my understanding of VDDA is correct, this can never go below 2.5v anyway (limits tend to be 2.5v-2.8v) - more would eventually fry the CPU, less would starve it to shut-down.
Those are still awesome figures mate 

EDIT: *more than 2.8v


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 7, 2011)

thanks man, and yea it allows me to set 2.2v vdda in bios but  get this in bios still reads and 2.5 and windows but overall i guess i am happy with this unlocked phenom II 555 x2 over my phenom Ii 955be i sold


----------



## Jack Doph (May 7, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> thanks man, and yea it allows me to set 2.2v vdda in bios but  get this in bios still reads and 2.5 and windows but overall i guess i am happy with this unlocked phenom II 555 x2 over my phenom Ii 955be i sold



AMD would be kicking themselves, knowing you got an X4 for the price of an X2 
AND OC better than at least one other REAL X4 XD


----------



## claylomax (May 7, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> I can't say anything other than *jealous*.
> You must have the Golden Samples of everything to be able to get away with those figures mate.
> How on earth is your system stable with that OC and those voltages?
> Again.. *jealous*



If you think that's a Golden Sample, what do you think of YautjaLord's cpu, it does 4.0Ghz with less that 1.40v, mine needs 1.52v to do that. To Jack Dolph: What do you mean with "less would starve it to shut-down"


----------



## Jack Doph (May 7, 2011)

claylomax said:


> If you think that's a Golden Sample, what do you think of YautjaLord's cpu, it does 4.0Ghz with less that 1.40v, mine needs 1.52v to do that. To Jack Dolph: What do you mean with "less would starve it to shut-down"



By default, the CPU gets fed around the 2.5v mark from VDDA. Less than this (or more than 2.8v) would cause the CPU to shut down, as the internal memory cannot sustain a working function reliably whilst undervolted (or volted beyond 2.8v).
Damn I miss that link now :/
What it comes down to is the margin of error. In the case of VDDA, this is kind of last resort (my bad if this is phrased incorrectly) of stability. Beyond or below this, the CPU's ECC cannot correct any further (as well as other things) and thus causes itself to shut down.

My apologies for not remembering the exact wording :/


----------



## de.das.dude (May 7, 2011)

OH MY GOD! my silly sample doesnt even stable @3.6GHz at 1.4V!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 7, 2011)

just updating work in progress so far stable for a hour 

Cpu voltage 1.3750v bio, in windows 1.380v to 1.392v full load
CPU/NB voltage=1.1750v north bridge was 2600mhz now 2800mhz 1.250v
VDDA voltage=2.2000v but in windows 2.5v
RAM voltage=1.5v
NB voltage=0.9v
HT voltage=0.9v ht was at stock 2000mhz now 2600mhz
SB voltage 1.1v
video card around mid 60's tops full load some games less
cpu idle high 20's, full load low 40's
both hard drives 27c


----------



## de.das.dude (May 7, 2011)

just a random question. are the CM extreme Power series good?


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (May 7, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> just a random question. are the CM extreme Power series good?



i have CM extreme power plus 700w and it dont have any problems at all,  been using it for my old machine and my current for about a year


----------



## YautjaLord (May 7, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Well, your RAM should, in theory, not have an issue with the timings you're using, considering it was meant to run at a higher speed with fairly tight timings already.
> HT should remain at 2000MHz - there's zero gain to be had from raising this and the same for its related voltage (Auto is fine, unless you start raising the 'FSB').
> NB is always going to be a bit tricky: some boards and CPUs can handle 3000MHz without an issue combined with a minor voltage increase.
> Other boards/CPUs (like mine :/), refuse to be stable over anything greater than 2600MHz, no matter what.
> ...



I admit, i'm a bit erm.., non-sober (sorry for off-topic - 2 "Winter" cocktails + 1 Rami Martin rum, lol) so i ask : you say it to me ?  Celebrated my bday today, so forgive me; i also raised a toast to you all people. 

Also - CPU max OC, what do you mean ? Max stable ? Unstable was 4.1GHz (unfortunately), but even 4.0GHz is enough - imagine what temps i would get if i'll apply the Indigo Extreme ETI (one for Socket AM2/3). RAM stable frequency (with 4.0GHz) is 1333MHz 24/7 i beleive; not raising it higher : LinX gave me error on 15th minute (from total of 75min) when i lowered the multi to x20.0 but left the RAM freq @ 1600MHz. 

Thanx mate nevertheless, all knowledge is good knowledge.


----------



## claylomax (May 7, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> just a random question. are the CM extreme Power series good?



Are you watching the IPL?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 7, 2011)

first vantage run


----------



## Jack Doph (May 7, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> I admit, i'm a bit erm.., non-sober (sorry for off-topic - 2 "Winter" cocktails + 1 Rami Martin rum, lol) so i ask : you say it to me ?  Celebrated my bday today, so forgive me; i also raised a toast to you all people.
> 
> Also - CPU max OC, what do you mean ? Max stable ? Unstable was 4.1GHz (unfortunately), but even 4.0GHz is enough - imagine what temps i would get if i'll apply the Indigo Extreme ETI (one for Socket AM2/3). RAM stable frequency (with 4.0GHz) is 1333MHz 24/7 i beleive; not raising it higher : LinX gave me error on 15th minute (from total of 75min) when i lowered the multi to x20.0 but left the RAM freq @ 1600MHz.
> 
> Thanx mate nevertheless, all knowledge is good knowledge.



Cheers! 

OK, with max OC I just mean one should OC their CPU first (max OC that's stable) and then start on memory OC (timing first, then NB frequency, etc.).
Guide your OC with safe voltages and you will find the sweet spot for your system.
Again, this may take quite some time (maybe even a week or so), but you'll end up with a system that's both fast AND reliable, under any circumstance


----------



## YautjaLord (May 7, 2011)

Sure no prob mate. 

Just let me get the cash & than this Indigo Extreme ETI & i'll conduct something by end of May, just before FX-8130P comes out. Gonna be awesome year : Deep Purple, Grave Digger & Napalm Death come to Israel (metal); i find job in Web site building (self-explanatory ); FX-8130P & Crosshair V Formula come out (PC); and i manage to OC my CPU to desired frequency soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2011)

@YL (hope you don't mind me shortening it)

Any more updates on your overclock? I want to see what you can get as a final stable *above* 4Ghz



de.das.dude said:


> OH MY GOD! my silly sample doesnt even stable @3.6GHz at 1.4V!



http://img.techpowerup.org/110507/Capture230.jpg

Muahahaha 


@Corduroy

My stinking rig locks whenever I try to run without PhysX enabled. Something to do with drivers I bet.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 7, 2011)

mushahah what? lol


----------



## de.das.dude (May 7, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @YL (hope you don't mind me shortening it)
> 
> Any more updates on your overclock? I want to see what you can get as a final stable *above* 4Ghz
> 
> ...



well, mines a crappy 95W though. still got it to 3.9GHz once.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> mushahah what? lol



Was directed at triple D. 

Sounds like a degraded chip. You ever run it over 1.55v core? This thing is a finicky cpu-nb clocker, as I said before thats why I think it was binned as a dual. I mean not even supposed to be able to enable CnQ/C1E while unlocked, this chip has no issues handling it when unlocked.

I COULD run 4Ghz 24.7 but I do get frequent stability issues, but I am thinking it's due to the board/ram combination.


----------



## YautjaLord (May 7, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @YL (hope you don't mind me shortening it)
> 
> Any more updates on your overclock? I want to see what you can get as a final stable *above* 4Ghz



No i don't mind.  

Later on. Ok ?  Maybe end of May/just before the AMD's FX-8130P & Crosshair V Formula arrive. 4.1GHz - _but only after i'll buy & apply Indigo Extreme._


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 7, 2011)

dont feel to bad i get the odd stability problem's with core unlocker, every now and then when it crashes or forced to press reset button, i have to shut off the extra two cores the reenter bios a few times then enabled core unlocker then go in to bios 2 more times, kinda sucks but ill i am willing to take the good with the bad


----------



## claylomax (May 7, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Was directed at triple D.
> 
> Sounds like a degraded chip. You ever run it over 1.55v core? This thing is a finicky cpu-nb clocker, as I said before thats why I think it was binned as a dual. I mean not even supposed to be able to enable CnQ/C1E while unlocked, this chip has no issues handling it when unlocked.
> 
> I COULD run 4Ghz 24.7 but I do get frequent stability issues, but I am thinking it's due to the board/ram combination.



Can you see your core temps while unlocked?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Later on. Ok ?  Maybe end of May/just before the AMD's FX-8130P & Crosshair V Formula arrive. 4.1GHz - _but only after i'll buy & apply Indigo Extreme._



Awwwe... ok ...

Stinking native am3+ boards can't get here soon enough. I'm ready for a small upgrade .....

Any thoughts on migrating a RAID 0/SB7xx array to one of the new chipsets? "Plug n play" hopefully?


----------



## Jack Doph (May 7, 2011)

WAIT UP!
Someone mentioned Deep Purple?
Hang on.. even my OCd 965BE needs a bit of time to process that info..

What line-up?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 7, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Awwwe... ok ...
> 
> Stinking native am3+ boards can't get here soon enough. I'm ready for a small upgrade .....
> 
> Any thoughts on migrating a RAID 0/SB7xx array to one of the new chipsets? "Plug n play" hopefully?



yo JrRacinFan every write down your P II x2 555 batch number if so, would u mind to share it thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2011)

I *think* it's a 1007EPMW. Can't really be bothered to pull my H50 off the cpu right now nor have downtime due to tweaking. I'm donig the Chimp Challenge and every second counts on my rig cause I want to help sooo bad.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 7, 2011)

eh not a problem god i know how that feels brother lol phew!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2011)

LOL...

Been tweaking my moto droid alot lately. More than my pc, still trying to find a good overclocked kernel with decent battery life. It get's frustrating after putting a new kernel on and finding out its sucking the life out of your battery. I know you don't want to hear that but eh ....

Either way, anyone got any suggestions on how to improve my unlocked 555 pc's performance OTHER than a ddr3 upgrade? Only thing I can think of is an SSD and possibly grab a dedicated 2TB over my raid 0.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 7, 2011)

correct me if i am wrong sayings its some kernel system file, making your prossercor usage higher then it should?

and your  x2 555 i more then to help whats your settings in bios,, cause coming from your previous post's anything after 3.9ghz is hitting a brick wall, who knows maybe i can help


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> correct me if i am wrong sayings its some kernel system file, making your prossercor usage higher then it should?
> 
> and your  x2 555 i more then to help whats your settings in bios,, cause coming from your previous post's anything after 3.9ghz is hitting a brick wall, who knows maybe i can help



Exactly! I think I found a good one though, I have been using it the past few days.

Reg. the 555, not all to worried about it tbh. Been keeping the chip at stock cause I don't need the latest/greatest, cranked itup for the Chimp challenge to settings I know are rock stable. I just photoshop browse the web and occasionally some BC2/L4D2. I actually use my phone more than my pc and game more on wii with wife and mom. I just want quicker file access.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 7, 2011)

i agree to that, i don't game as much as i used, once and a while i play bc2, empire total war/gta iv or racing games things of that nature. i just have my P II jack up for kicks not that i need the speed, just used to a full quad i guess coming from my old  P II 955 i sold or my bad overclocker P II 940, and yea i need of a upgrade asap to replace my old aging cards, real soon i will have  gtx560gtx ti, there after i will up my psu or another 4gb kit of memory

as for the wii i don't have one per say but my friends do i have a blast playing it, its awesome for all ages


----------



## YautjaLord (May 7, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> WAIT UP!
> Someone mentioned Deep Purple?
> Hang on.. even my OCd 965BE needs a bit of time to process that info..
> 
> What line-up?



Trust me if i knew, being looking for current line-up, Google searched & found so far nothing. Only way to find out is to be there i guess, sorry. Lol'd @ "even my OC'd 965BE needs a time to process" thingy. They coming May 14th, Keisariya (one of Israel's cities near the Midterranean sea) - gonna be awesome. I might come & check the line-up myself that's all i can say to assure you.


Topic. Where's Shadow ? ShadowFold that is.  What it takes to be in the front page of this thread ? Contacted him with (than) 4.1GHz OC but since it turned out not stable, contact him with new CPU-Z dump & CanardPC link ? Or what ? If it takes another month - i'll wait. If it takes another test - no prob as well. Unless it's not relevant now to include myself to this front page list thingy - i'll understand too. Thanx



> Any thoughts on migrating a RAID 0/SB7xx array to one of the new chipsets? "Plug n play" hopefully?



You mean this RAID 0 array is on SB7xx mobo ? SB7xx supports SATA 3Gb/s but don't know if it supports SATA 6Gb/s; not that it might matter : SATA 6Gb/s (comes with Crosshair V Formula as well as USB 3.0 me thinks) supposed to be backwards-compatible with SATA 3Gb/s, just like later is with SATA 1.5Gb/s, if that helps.


----------



## claylomax (May 7, 2011)

Probably: Glover, Gillan, Paice, Morse and Airey; definetely without Blackmore.


----------



## YautjaLord (May 7, 2011)

I'll say what the line-up was after i'll be @ the concert. You & Doph can PM me bout concert's general info.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 7, 2011)

eh yaujalord want my phenom II 555 lol


----------



## YautjaLord (May 7, 2011)

To buy ?  Not while the cash runs tragically low on me. But thanx. Besides, soon FX-8130P comes out (along with Nvidia's Kepler & Crosshair V Formula; NV's Kepler=GTX 600-series) & i wanna have as much cash as possible by end of July/August to purchase it/those. Plus i just love my current 965BE & love to [ab]use it. lol

*UPDATE*

Second day in a row, no instability issues (though i didn't OC'd GPUs either, it's stock clocks now - 715/3600/1430MHz GPU/RAM/Shaders each), everything runs fine. 4.0GHz is golden, yet it's "mere" 50mins run with all defaults that selected when one choose said 50mins run. LinX will be my primarily & only stress/torture testing CPU OC platform; what kind of run to choose once Indigo Extreme bought & applied (the later will happen when i got Indigo Extreme - possibly by end of May) ? 100mins ? CPU's temp @ idle still 39-41 degrees C.


----------



## claylomax (May 8, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> LinX will be my primarily & only stress/torture testing CPU OC platform



I think that your primarily stress/torture testing CPU OC platforms should be prime95 and OCCT; just give it a try.  http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/


----------



## YautjaLord (May 8, 2011)

OCCT acted as LinX when i had 955BE : i went for 3.7GHz back then (i think) & OCCT just wouldn't stop BSOD'ing, lol; LinX went nuts & BSODed on 4.1GHz. Thus for now i stay with LinX since it was 4.0GHz 50mins run stable. Prime95 : maybe when i'll have FX-8130P or when i'll get Indigo Extreme & decide to go nuts by returning to my prev unstale 4.1GHz OC.

 Besides, once i'll reach 4.1GHz stable under - say - 100mins LinX run i'd want to do something even whackier : buy & reach stable AMD's FX-8130P 4.1GHz & after it _4.5GHz_ stable OC; that's when i'll decide whether to LinX it or find Mersennes with it.  Thanx for links nevertheless.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 8, 2011)

claylomax said:


> I think that your primarily stress/torture testing CPU OC platforms should be prime95 and OCCT; just give it a try.  http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/


OCCT Linpack is Linx, just less customizable... both use the same set of Linpack stress test
only thing that is different is the PSU test, as that tends to pull more power... it does not heat the CPU more tho, it was made to stress the PSU primarily


----------



## YautjaLord (May 8, 2011)

And i thank thee for enlightment.  Thanx for reminding me that, i needed that someone will refresh my memory. _*not sarcastic*_

The only plus for Prime95 is it is free & it has Win7/Vista/XP/Linux/etc... both 32-bit & 64-bit libraries. (but so does the majority of progs/apps/etc...) Guess i'll find out about the rest of pros & cons when i'll decide to use it.


----------



## claylomax (May 8, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> OCCT Linpack is Linx, just less customizable... both use the same set of Linpack stress test
> only thing that is different is the PSU test, as that tends to pull more power... it does not heat the CPU more tho, it was made to stress the PSU primarily



Actually OCCT has two benchmarks in one: OCCT and Linpack; and then you have the gpu test (similar to furmark), the psu test is both tests combined (cpu and gpu). OCCT medium data set is the one I'd like YautjaLord to test, because I think his overclock is not stable.


----------



## YautjaLord (May 8, 2011)

By end of May; what LinX option compares to OCCT's medium data set ? Problem size or Priority ? Mine set to Medium; choose real-time ? I don't want to have bunch of tools, just one & reliable; hence i chose LinX. Clay, please - i wanna stick to one stress/torture testing app for now & probably in a future.


----------



## claylomax (May 8, 2011)

I use LinX today and I noticed that my cpu wasn't on a constant load, it would fluctuate, I don't know if I have to change any settings (any ideas); prime95 put a constant load on the cpu. Also you can't just use those benchmarking tools that won't BSOD on you


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 9, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Actually OCCT has two benchmarks in one: OCCT and Linpack; and then you have the gpu test (similar to furmark), the psu test is both tests combined (cpu and gpu). OCCT medium data set is the one I'd like YautjaLord to test, because I think his overclock is not stable.
> I use LinX today and I noticed that my cpu wasn't on a constant load, it would fluctuate, I don't know if I have to change any settings (any ideas); prime95 put a constant load on the cpu. Also you can't just use those benchmarking tools that won't BSOD on you


OCCT is a pretty weak stability test, if i remind correct... the inbuilt linpack was far more aggressive. thanks for clearing me up on the PSU test,tho, werent exactly sure until you told me! 
i think Xan....errr Yautja already told us that he is currently unstable, as he said to us, he crashed 15min into linx, from the whole 75min test

Linx works like that, its more like Boinc, regarding load patterns... the spikes of Linx are MUCH hotter tho, than the constant 100% of prime, that i have tested thoroughly on my giant ass water loop....

yeah, indeed yautja, stability tests are made, so they crash/BSOD as soon as possible, as only the smallest bit is incorrect... if a test crashes earlier, than another, then its the better test for sure



YautjaLord said:


> By end of May; what LinX option compares to OCCT's medium data set ? Problem size or Priority ? Mine set to Medium; choose real-time ? I don't want to have bunch of tools, just one & reliable; hence i chose LinX. Clay, please - i wanna stick to one stress/torture testing app for now & probably in a future.


none, as they are completely different test... i think the ordinary OCCT test is more like prime, if you want to compare anything to it


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 9, 2011)

what about testing north bridge clock


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 9, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> what about testing north bridge clock



with 2600nb, he should be far away from instability...


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2011)

Just wanted to mention, if you want to stress CPU's IMC, run LinX @ 1024MB iterations. If you're wanting to primarily stress cores, medium OCCT. In which case, you could use the one tool (hollar @ claylomax ) OCCT and run medium Linpack for IMC testing.

@YL

I'm thinking more in terms of bios compatibility with the ability to migrate the array without a rebuild. If I have to rebuild I am just going to start looking at single drive+SSD.


----------



## Athlonite (May 9, 2011)

@ Jr it's not normally possible to migrate Raid0 arrays to different controllers but you never know you might get lucky as it's only going from one AMD chipset to another and I'd think if even if you did have to rebuild it probably wouldn't take long as it's not like your going SiL to Marvel or Intel or anything else


----------



## YautjaLord (May 9, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i think Xan....errr Yautja already told us that he is currently unstable, as he said to us, he crashed 15min into linx, from the whole 75min test



Got LinX error on 15th min on 4.0GHz when the RAM freq was 1600MHz; when i changed it to 1333MHz (& CPU/NB to 2600MHz) - got the last stable 50mins run. Didn't you seen my last LinX 50mins run post ? It's on 500th page of this thread as far as i remember, last post there.



Velvet Wafer said:


> yeah, indeed yautja, stability tests are made, so they crash/BSOD as soon as possible, as only the smallest bit is incorrect... if a test crashes earlier, than another, then its the better test for sure



It did BSODed on me (LinX) when i had 4.1GHz, RAM @ 1600MHz/6-8-6-24-2T & CPU/NB @ 2400MHz; it didn't when @ 4.0GHz, RAM @ 1333MHz/7-7-7-20-1T & CPU/NB @ 2600MHz. Happy camper i am now. Oh, when RAM was @ 1600MHz it's voltage was set @ Auto; now it's 1.66v. Anything else ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> @ Jr it's not normally possible to migrate Raid0 arrays to different controllers but you never know you might get lucky as it's only going from one AMD chipset to another and I'd think if even if you did have to rebuild it probably wouldn't take long as it's not like your going SiL to Marvel or Intel or anything else



Problem is I don't have anything to backup 1TB to. I royally screwed myself by using RAID 0.


----------



## Athlonite (May 9, 2011)

not really you just need to back what you need to keep get drastic with the stuff you can always D/L again and pare it down to something manageable acronis true image home will make quite a small back up if you use maximum compression my 465GB backup came in at 175GB or try one of these from the egghttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136505 it's not that much of a cost


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> not really you just need to back what you need to keep get drastic with the stuff you can always D/L again and pare it down to something manageable acronis true image home will make quite a small back up if you use maximum compression my 465GB backup came in at 175GB or try one of these from the egghttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136505 it's not that much of a cost



About 100GB of it I can re-download. Like I said, I'm screwed. Can Acronis due a partition clone and not a full drive clone? If so I have an idea of what I could potentially do.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 9, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Got LinX error on 15th min on 4.0GHz when the RAM freq was 1600MHz; when i changed it to 1333MHz (& CPU/NB to 2600MHz) - got the last stable 50mins run. Didn't you seen my last LinX 50mins run post ? It's on 500th page of this thread as far as i remember, last post there.
> 
> 
> 
> It did BSODed on me (LinX) when i had 4.1GHz, RAM @ 1600MHz/6-8-6-24-2T & CPU/NB @ 2400MHz; it didn't when @ 4.0GHz, RAM @ 1333MHz/7-7-7-20-1T & CPU/NB @ 2600MHz. Happy camper i am now. Oh, when RAM was @ 1600MHz it's voltage was set @ Auto; now it's 1.66v. Anything else ?



alright, sounds like youre pretty stable now, but not fully stable... but youre on the way.
you can try to play with the ram, CPU-NB and NB voltage, to see if you can gain additional minutes of stability. "sweetspotting" the right voltage for everything surely brought me a good amount of extra stability


----------



## YautjaLord (May 9, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> alright, sounds like youre pretty stable now, but not fully stable... but youre on the way.
> you can try to play with the ram, CPU-NB and NB voltage, to see if you can gain additional minutes of stability. "sweetspotting" the right voltage for everything surely brought me a good amount of extra stability



Thursday is coming; on that day i _should_ get my compensation/cash from my last job & also contact Gary to confirm my soon-to-be Indigo Extreme ETI purchase; by end of May i'll conduct everything i promised; just if you can - remind me to do what you just said bout tweaking all those, my memory doesn't serve me with all this HTML/CSS/cash/etc... stuff for now. 

Sweetspotting ? Sound like "Trainspotting" movie. lol jk It's in a sweetspotting now so far : RAM @ 1.66v; CPU voltage @ 1.4500v; NB & HT voltage @ 1.20v; CPU/NB @ 1.2600v. By the time Indigo Extreme within my grasp - i'll check 1.4600v for CPU : wanna see how will vCore be reported in Power section of BIOS/monitored there & in CPU-Z with this tweak & than test it with said tweak. Stay tuned; end of May - here i come.


----------



## Athlonite (May 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> About 100GB of it I can re-download. Like I said, I'm screwed. Can Acronis due a partition clone and not a full drive clone? If so I have an idea of what I could potentially do.



yup partition clone or whole drive


----------



## YautjaLord (May 9, 2011)

Did myself some SuperPi 1M, 8M & 32M runs in a raw; diff between 8M before & now some 10+ secs, 32M - 23 secs; (less ofcourse) 1M less as well but don't remember by which margin. Enjoy.  Tumbnails :

*UPDATE*

Ran 3DMark11 Perf preset Physics & Combined tests only; score P0, PT & CT score in 4th (last) tumbnail.


----------



## claylomax (May 9, 2011)

My cpu voltage drops  :


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2011)

Ouch. I thought mine was bad!


----------



## YautjaLord (May 9, 2011)

2Claylomax :

From 1.47v to 1.41v ? Also how did you managed to have less then 100% CPU usage @ load ? Maybe you should raise the clock to 200MHzx20.0 & test it. 26mins run ? 3.8GHz ? But i loved the "Finished without errors" part.  (not sarcastic for all)


----------



## claylomax (May 9, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> 2Claylomax :
> 
> From 1.47v to 1.41v ? Also how did you managed to have less then 100% CPU usage @ load ? Maybe you should raise the clock to 200MHzx20.0 & test it. 26mins run ? 3.8GHz ? But i loved the "Finished without errors" part.  (not sarcastic for all)



OCCT stays idle for the first minute and stops four minutes before the end, this is reflected on the graph; it'll give you graphs for the voltages and temperatures. I tested at 4000mhz and passed. So to be clear, that's 1.50v in the bios, 1.47v windows idle and 1.42v windows load for a clock of 3800mhz. If I had your chip I would have it at 4300mhz in no time


----------



## YautjaLord (May 9, 2011)

How good Baram is compared to VenomousX ? Saw some review of this HSF just now & there was only TRUE, not VenomousX. Though TRUE was next to Baram.  Also what kind of TIM you use ? Mine i said (not that i really mind to repeat) - AS5, until later i'll switch to this Indigo Extreme. Gary also promised to give me a either vid or pics of how they apply this ETI to CPU. I asked him how they'll apply it to 965BE cause i didn't quite understood few steps from manual he gave me. lol


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 9, 2011)

claylomax said:


> OCCT stays idle for the first minute and stops four minutes before the end, this is reflected on the graph; it'll give you graphs for the voltages and temperatures. I tested at 4000mhz and passed. So to be clear, that's 1.50v in the bios, 1.47v windows idle and 1.42v windows load for a clock of 3800mhz. If I had your chip I would have it at 4300mhz in no time



4300mhz highly unlikely clay but possible, i have  better batch, and i still having troubles getting stable over 4300mhz no matter how much voltage i send trough it


----------



## YautjaLord (May 9, 2011)

Before jumping over to AMD FX-8130P/Crosshair V Formula bandwagon, i thus ask you all - testing the following under LinX 100mins 10000 problem size & 512MiB run, will it suffice ? Following tweak :

CPU freq=*202MHz*;
CPU ratio (multi)=20.0;
CPU/NB freq=*2800MHz*;
HT Link freq=2000MHz;
RAM freq/timings=1333MHz/7-7-7-20-1T;
CPU voltage=*1.4600v*;
CPU/NB voltage=1.2600v;
RAM voltage=1.66v;
NB voltage=*1.26v*;
HT voltage=1.20v;
nf200 voltage=Auto.

Say if it counts; *bold-out*=what will be changed/tweaked-up. Will be tested by end of May/just before FX-8130P & C5F (Crosshair V Formula) availability.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 10, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> About 100GB of it I can re-download. Like I said, I'm screwed. Can Acronis due a partition clone and not a full drive clone? If so I have an idea of what I could potentially do.



Yes

I took a install on an IDE 7200.7 drive and used Acronis to clone and mount it on a pair of 500GB 7200.12s in Raid 0 because nVidia can't make board drivers that work. 

But yea, I did a partition clone and moved to a different controller (I think) without a problem.


----------



## YautjaLord (May 13, 2011)

Where have you all gone, people ? Where are you ?  Doing site maintainence/debugging ? It's now week-worth.


----------



## claylomax (May 13, 2011)

Been working; no money, no hardware.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Where have you all gone, people ? Where are you ?  Doing site maintainence/debugging ? It's now week-worth.



i had stopped overclocking due to the chimp challenge.  I'll be back when it's over.


----------



## YautjaLord (May 14, 2011)

2Clay & CP :

I am learning "HTML, XHTML & CSS for Dummies", visiting "Friday the 13th" party (~5 hours ago it was Friday May 13 ) & still able to check out this thread : damn, i feel like one lucky mofo that i still have spare cash left since i got the compensation from my last job i've being bragging about !!!!!!!!  BTW : on Sunday i'll contact Gary Stofer for Indigo Extreme installation & gonna order that same ETI. (Indigo Extreme Engineered Thermal Interface; link : http://indigo-xtreme.com/docs/IndigoXtremeInstallation775.pdf)

This Sunday (day-&-a-half from now) i gonna order this ETI, it will possibly arrive in ~2 more weeks from now; by end of this month i'll also (hopefully) get a Website building job; it's now week worth that i have this CPU (965BE) 4.0GHz stable without any hickup; life is F***in'ACE !!!! lol

P.S. What do you all say bout my prev post where i said that i'll do LinX 100min 10000 problem 512MiB run on following tweak-up ?

P.P.S. Clay & Doph (sorry for off-topic) : i _won't be able_ to visit Deep Purple's concert, BUT - i'll still be able to ask how it was & which band members were playing. PM me for info & (hopefully) photos - _i still deliver !!!!!!_


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 14, 2011)

@CP

Unlocked Undervolted & Overclocked! Lovin' it man.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 14, 2011)

undervolted and Overclocked?!
damn you lucky bastard.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 14, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> undervolted and Overclocked?!
> damn you lucky bastard.



as an x2 it will do 3.6 @ 1.17v.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 15, 2011)

Tried overclocking my X6 1055T today

It crashed and didn't boot for half an hour

I have no idea why, anyone have any ideas?
I didn't increase voltages at all either 
I had the HT at 1920 and the memory at around 1170mhz (down from 1333)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 15, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> Tried overclocking my X6 1055T today
> 
> It crashed and didn't boot for half an hour
> 
> ...



that is not very accurate... at least we need to know what clocks, NB clocks and what CPU and CPU/NB volts you used... ram voltage also couldnt hurt, NB voltage, VDDA and so on would be a welcomed present too


----------



## El_Mayo (May 15, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that is not very accurate... at least we need to know what clocks, NB clocks and what CPU and CPU/NB volts you used... ram voltage also couldnt hurt, NB voltage, VDDA and so on would be a welcomed present too



Good thing I wrote it down :d
DRAM Voltage: 1.500
DDR VTT = 0750
NB Voltage - 1.300
Sideport 1.600
nv/pciE/pll - 1.800v
CPU voltage - 1.3500

and I was trying to get about 3.5ghz at the time but then it just didn't boot anymore. Not even a boot then blue screen. I had to remove the cmos battery twice and hold the power button for 1 min+ twice, re-installing graphics card, cpu and RAM for it to work

I was reading articles/watching videos about overclocking Phenom II X6s and people were saying how 3.7ghz is achievable "straight out the box" with no voltage changes. Quite annoying too cos I've got the 95w version as well


----------



## Athlonite (May 15, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> Tried overclocking my X6 1055T today
> 
> It crashed and didn't boot for half an hour



that's thermal cut out caused by to much heat


----------



## El_Mayo (May 15, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> that's thermal cut out caused by to much heat



Oh I thought that too, but seeing as I didn't get into windows I ruled it out


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 15, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> Good thing I wrote it down :d
> DRAM Voltage: 1.500
> DDR VTT = 0750
> NB Voltage - 1.300
> ...



put the ram voltage to 1.6-1.65, the vtt voltage on auto, the NB voltage can be left like that, but you also can try auto to see if there is a difference... sideport is only important if you use the onboard VGA, and can be set to auto... you also better shut the onboard VGA off as long as you dont use it, keeps the NB and VRM a good tad cooler
PCIE voltage should be on auto. 
The CPU voltage is alright for 3.5ghz, if you dont have a pretty bad example of an x6... 
but i dont think that!
i think you have forgot to set the CPU- NB and HT clocks correctly... 
you have a x6 Non- Black edition, which you can only clock up to 3.5 ghz if you up the HTT to 250.
With the HTT at 250, and the HT and NB at stock, it should equal to 2500mhz NB and 2500mhz HT (max NB and HT multi are 10x on locked X2,X4 and X6, i think)
i know, that most of them have problems to be stable, and some, to actually boot, with stock CPU/NB volts and NB clocks past 2400... only the very good ones will do that without a problem.
You probably dont thave the CPU/NB option in bios, you can only access it by using this, when beeing in windows (you should better look for a windows based FSB changing tool for your board when trying that, it can be the only way for you to get 3.5 (and probably more) actually stable
HT at 2500 doesnt need to be problematic, buts its unnecessary,except once you really come to tweak the last bits of performance from your rig.
For finding Inital stability, you should dial it back to 8 (2000HT) or 7 (1750), depending if the former is stable or not.
try this and then report back, if anything changed



Athlonite said:


> that's thermal cut out caused by to much heat



Doesnt necessarily need to be... if he clocked the NB too high,at too low volts, exactly that can happen... for me it was only a few cold resets at worst,i admit,but sometimes with the Bios completely resetting and signaling a HT transport sync error... the temps should be alright if he didnt made a fatal error upon application of the TIM.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 15, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> put the ram voltage to 1.6-1.65, the vtt voltage on auto, the NB voltage can be left like that, but you also can try auto to see if there is a difference... sideport is only important if you use the onboard VGA, and can be set to auto... you also better shut the onboard VGA off as long as you dont use it, keeps the NB and VRM a good tad cooler
> PCIE voltage should be on auto.
> The CPU voltage is alright for 3.5ghz, if you dont have a pretty bad example of an x6...
> but i dont think that!
> ...



lovely stuff
I'll try it out tomorrow man, I'm going to bed now
I'll update when I give it a go


----------



## El_Mayo (May 15, 2011)

windows still didn't boot with THESE settings

these are the settings I tried
as you can see  the HT link freq = 2000 (same as default)
and the memory clock is at 1332mhz
and the DRAM is up to 1.605v

turns out this whole time my 1333mhz RAM was running at 1066mhz 

also how do I disable the onboard gpu?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 15, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Qj0Xa.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LRH9g.jpg
> ...



you should up the cpu/NB vid to 1.2-1.25v, or put the NB down to less than 2400mhz... that should make a difference

in your bios there should be an option to shut off the onboard VGA, but its not in M.I.T., as far as i can tell


----------



## El_Mayo (May 15, 2011)

gonna change that now, I'll edit when I try it ;D


----------



## El_Mayo (May 15, 2011)

Okay, still not booting windows with THESE settings









it's rather annoying
I think the default HT link frequency is 1600mhz though, maybe that's why it's not booting when I use 2000?
also by default my cpu is undervolted from 1.35v to 1.30


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 15, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> Okay, still not booting windows with THESE settings
> http://i.imgur.com/Ag7nm.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/TlCy2.jpg
> ...



then, you can try for more Vcore , say 1.4, and lower HT, as you say.
if that still doesnt work, try to dial down the HTT until it works... 225 probably will.
if that works,your board is probably a bad HTT clocker,which cant hold the 250 stable, and which efficiently puts a hard lock to the progress of your OCing attempts... you then only can try, to give the NB more volts, to see, if it lets you clock the HTT higher.
Or,you exchange the processor to a black edition or the board to one, that can clock up to 300 HTT


----------



## mastrdrver (May 16, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Qj0Xa.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LRH9g.jpg
> ...



To disable the iGPU go under the IGX Config at the top of the MIT menu. As for booting try setting the NB to 1.35v, _not_ the CPU-NB. My MSI 890GX needs roughly that much to boot at 250mhz HTT.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 16, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> To disable the iGPU go under the IGX Config at the top of the MIT menu. As for booting try setting the NB to 1.35v, _not_ the CPU-NB. My MSI 890GX needs roughly that much to boot at 250mhz HTT.



ah, there was it! nearly hidden,at the top! my fault!
yeah, what he said!


----------



## El_Mayo (May 16, 2011)

My pc doesn't boot windows
but it does the post beep and just freezes on the motherboard menu

I press DEL but it never brings up the BIOS 
I give up on overclocking 
I might just undervolt at stock speeds and live with that (when my pc springs back to life)


----------



## damric (May 16, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> My pc doesn't boot windows
> but it does the post beep and just freezes on the motherboard menu
> 
> I press DEL but it never brings up the BIOS
> ...



Reset CMOS, or remove CMOS battery.

~~~~~~~~~~~

Figure this one out:

My 1090T will do 207 x 19.5 Prime95 stable (209 = unstable for core 1), but only in AMD Overdrive. My BIOS won't let me boot up if I dial in this setting, giving me an OC unstable message. Can do 200 x 20 no problem though.

HT: 207
CPU x19.5 @1.5v
CPU-NB x15 @1.35v
RAM x800 @1.65v


----------



## El_Mayo (May 16, 2011)

damric said:


> Reset CMOS, or remove CMOS battery.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



I've got a 1055T 
I'll try removing the battery and booting

edit: oh that did the trick 
I did a tiny overclock 3.01ghz (couldn't resist) and it seems to work fine
I'm running prime95 for a few hours to test now


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2011)

Overclocking a 6 core on a motherboard with 4+1 phases isn't recommended. Just don't go pushing a lot of voltage.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 16, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> I've got a 1055T
> I'll try removing the battery and booting
> 
> edit: oh that did the trick
> ...


what voltages and clocks youre at atm?
as said, it can be, that your Board/Proc can not clock the HTT very good.... if you want to keep your board save too, set your board to stock clocks and volts (except for the memory, that you can set at 1333 1.55-1.65 fixed) and then try to volt down the processor as far as possible with stock clocks... from that point, you can start your OCing the best




erocker said:


> Overclocking a 6 core on a motherboard with 4+1 phases isn't recommended. Just don't go pushing a lot of voltage.


Definetly not more than 1.4v... rather less than 1.35. i can also second that


----------



## mastrdrver (May 17, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> My pc doesn't boot windows
> but it does the post beep and just freezes on the motherboard menu
> 
> I press DEL but it never brings up the BIOS
> ...



You just need to set your HTT (or processor clock on the GB board) to 250 like you did before but change the multipliers so that all the clocks are at stock or below. Leave the memory timings on auto and change the multiplier so they run at stock speeds. Leave the stock voltages at stock except for the NB (890GX chip). Set it to 1.35v and see if it boots.

If it doesn't boot after that then boost the NB volts up one increment to the next "+" setting. Keep doing that until it boots.

Eventually you will find the volts needed to boot at that speed then you can start messing with the other multipliers.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Overclocking a 6 core on a motherboard with 4+1 phases isn't recommended. Just don't go pushing a lot of voltage.


I won't increase the voltage above 1.4v
what's 4+1 phases?


Velvet Wafer said:


> what voltages and clocks youre at atm?
> as said, it can be, that your Board/Proc can not clock the HTT very good.... if you want to keep your board save too, set your board to stock clocks and volts (except for the memory, that you can set at 1333 1.55-1.65 fixed) and then try to volt down the processor as far as possible with stock clocks... from that point, you can start your OCing the best
> 
> well atm it's 3.01ghz
> ...





mastrdrver said:


> You just need to set your HTT (or processor clock on the GB board) to 250 like you did before but change the multipliers so that all the clocks are at stock or below. Leave the memory timings on auto and change the multiplier so they run at stock speeds. Leave the stock voltages at stock except for the NB (890GX chip). Set it to 1.35v and see if it boots.
> 
> If it doesn't boot after that then boost the NB volts up one increment to the next "+" setting. Keep doing that until it boots.
> 
> Eventually you will find the volts needed to boot at that speed then you can start messing with the other multipliers.



well prime95 keeps failing on me atm "HARDWARE FAILURE" and all that so I wanna get this overclock STABLE before going higher


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 18, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> I won't increase the voltage above 1.4v
> what's 4+1 phases?
> 
> well prime95 keeps failing on me atm "HARDWARE FAILURE" and all that so I wanna get this overclock STABLE before going higher



4+1 phases means 4 voltage regulator packs for the CPU, and one for the memory
as i said, use stock clocks, and try to undervolt, step by step, until it gets instable... from the last point where its FULLY stable, you can start to clock up/volt up then


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 4+1 phases means 4 voltage regulator packs for the CPU, and one for the memory
> as i said, use stock clocks, and try to undervolt, step by step, until it gets instable... from the last point where its FULLY stable, you can start to clock up/volt up then


What's mine Velvet? CH4 Formula


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 18, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> What's mine Velvet? CH4 Formula



i think its 8+2 if im not wrong


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i think its 8+2 if im not wrong


10+2?


----------



## mastrdrver (May 18, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 4+1 phases means 4 voltage regulator packs for the CPU, and one for the memory
> as i said, use stock clocks, and try to undervolt, step by step, until it gets instable... from the last point where its FULLY stable, you can start to clock up/volt up then



While my 890GX Gigabyte board doesn't work, for a 4+1 board that mother is one heavy sob. Heavier then even a MSI 980a (which is 8+2) or my beloved Asus P6T6 Intel board. I about dropped it when I first took it out of the board because I wasn't expecting the weight.

While it maybe 4+1, it sure is not like the MSI 890GX 4+1. I'd trust that Gigabyte board long before any MSI board.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 18, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> 10+2?


IDK... just read "10 Phases" in an Article, and assumed, that would be the total count, especially, because i found another page, claiming "8+2"
I never owned one




mastrdrver said:


> While my 890GX Gigabyte board doesn't work, for a 4+1 board that mother is one heavy sob. Heavier then even a MSI 980a (which is 8+2) or my beloved Asus P6T6 Intel board. I about dropped it when I first took it out of the board because I wasn't expecting the weight.
> 
> While it maybe 4+1, it sure is not like the MSI 890GX 4+1. I'd trust that Gigabyte board long before any MSI board.




that for sure is a sign that it can withstand leakage and thermals better... but a blewn fet, is a blewn fet...


----------



## damric (May 18, 2011)

Gigabyte has had some rather stout VRM's since the going to the extra copper with the 785G motherboards. I beat on a 4+1 US2H relentlessly, pushing a Phenom II 955 to 4130MHZ @ 1.51v (see cpu validation in sig) under linx and prime95 with one of those cheapo corsair H50's.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 18, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 4+1 phases means 4 voltage regulator packs for the CPU, and one for the memory
> as i said, use stock clocks, and try to undervolt, step by step, until it gets instable... from the last point where its FULLY stable, you can start to clock up/volt up then



plan!
undervolting just the CPU I assume?
I'll do that when I get in later


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 18, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> plan!
> undervolting just the CPU I assume?
> I'll do that when I get in later



yeah, you can leave the rest on auto, if the board does not set the volts too high by itself


----------



## boise49ers (May 18, 2011)

damric said:


> Gigabyte has had some rather stout VRM's since the going to the extra copper with the 785G motherboards. I beat on a 4+1 US2H relentlessly, pushing a Phenom II 955 to 4130MHZ @ 1.51v (see cpu validation in sig) under linx and prime95 with one of those cheapo corsair H50's.



Yep ! I have the GIGABYTE GA-880GM-D2H AM3 AMD 880G and clocked my 1090T to 3.5 GHz and it run cool to the touch. Now this might not sound like much of an overclock, but I don't have any fans in the case and it is a small case. I'm just running a Thermaltake Frio cooler. I am pretty sure the extra copper has a lot to do with it. I'm curious what I can do once I get a good airflow in a better case and what I can run it at with out to much of jump in temp.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 19, 2011)

changed voltage to 1.3V in the bios now (comes up as 1.12V in CPU-z... odd) 
running small FFTs in prime95 now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 19, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> changed voltage to 1.3V in the bios now (comes up as 1.12V in CPU-z... odd)
> running small FFTs in prime95 now



can be that your board undervolts severely... does the Vcore droop much, under load?
how are the temps compared to setting 1.35... severely lower?


----------



## YautjaLord (May 19, 2011)

I can say few things : 1) buried by neck in [X]HTML5/CSS3/etc.... website designing/building, don't think the situation will change anytime soon; 2) Phenom II 965BE @ 4.0GHz is ace & to approve this i run AvP3 TDM without almost any hickup, aside from when the server drops (which was since AvP3 demo, so no OC is responsible for such f***-ups @ all); 3) i will wait to purchase Indigo Extreme when FX-8130P arrives, prefferably one called Indigo Extreme for AM3/AM3+; 4) maybe by end of May (1 more week from now) i'll do 100mins LinX run with this clock to see if this OC is stable under such run. 

Thanx for all the help, really appreciated it entirely, see you all in FX-8130P/'Dozer OC'ing Club if such thread will appear once this CPU is out.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 19, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> can be that your board undervolts severely... does the Vcore droop much, under load?
> how are the temps compared to setting 1.35... severely lower?



Between 5-7 degrees cooler 
I'm running prime now and it's 1.12V
When prime isn't running it's down to 1.04 (at 800mhz)

been running prime95 for 3 hours now (1.275V in the bios) and it's stable!
might try and undervolt further tomorrow


----------



## mastrdrver (May 19, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that for sure is a sign that it can withstand leakage and thermals better... but a blewn fet, is a blewn fet...



True enough.

But when was the last time you heard people killing a 890GX Gigabyte board while overclocking their X6?

Seems to be quite regular for the MSI board that there is even a thread on XS about the board and it's ability to burn down board parts when overclocking an X6.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 20, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> Between 5-7 degrees cooler
> I'm running prime now and it's 1.12V
> When prime isn't running it's down to 1.04 (at 800mhz)
> 
> ...


is that on stock clocks?




mastrdrver said:


> True enough.
> 
> But when was the last time you heard people killing a 890GX Gigabyte board while overclocking their X6?
> 
> Seems to be quite regular for the MSI board that there is even a thread on XS about the board and it's ability to burn down board parts when overclocking an X6.



never, i admit... i guess, when it comes to lowend parts, the gigabyte parts are better then most of the other,similar priced boards. But on High-End boards, 
no matter what manufacturer 
(except Biostar and ASRock... these can be good, but sometimes there is a lemon between them, or they are just flakey) 
there is rarely a case of one burning out


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 21, 2011)

ive just been playing around with my Phenom II x2 555BE so far i manged to archive 331 HTT or what i call it as Fsb. now get this with Asus Turbov while in window's i got up to 375 HTT, now i need to know do i have a impressive cpu or good motherboard? to get that high


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> ive just been playing around with my Phenom II x2 555BE so far i manged to archive 331 HTT or what i call it as Fsb. now get this with Asus Turbov while in window's i got up to 375 HTT, now i need to know do i have a impressive cpu or good motherboard? to get that high



What are you setting for voltages? If things are set on AUTO, what kind of voltages are you getting at those clocks?

*Screenshots of your achievments help.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 21, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> ive just been playing around with my Phenom II x2 555BE so far i manged to archive 331 HTT or what i call it as Fsb. now get this with Asus Turbov while in window's i got up to 375 HTT, now i need to know do i have a impressive cpu or good motherboard? to get that high



both, such High HTTs are not possible with ordinary procs and boards... you got a good sample of both (similar board then me, just with USB3 added)


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 21, 2011)

never done any stress tests but been online with flash games for a few hours, now for Asus Turbov  i will post up 375HTT on this reboot


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 21, 2011)

pinch me lol , even better results, again this is not with asus turbov which i can gain higher


----------



## Darkrix (May 21, 2011)

AMD PHENOM II X4 975 BE this is what i tryed so far
NEW MB NEW CPU NEW MEM
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1818905
maby this is the best that air can do but ill try to go even further in the future when the room temp is lower..


----------



## catnipkiller (May 21, 2011)

A co-worker told me no ddr2 system can hold anything over 3.6ghz 100% stable. is this true due to the slower ram?


----------



## Darkrix (May 21, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> A co-worker told me no ddr2 system can hold anything over 3.6ghz 100% stable. is this true due to the slower ram?




where did he get that idea..
ram dont mind how fast youre CPU runs. u just keeps the ram settings in normal speed,
it dosent matter are u running 6,0 ghz and ram 800mhz or 3,0ghz ram 800mhz
what is the diffrence. there aint exept the CPU/mem factory but i havent ever heard that there is some limit what it can handle...

some one prove me wrong if i am..


----------



## damric (May 21, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> A co-worker told me no ddr2 system can hold anything over 3.6ghz 100% stable. is this true due to the slower ram?



Click validation in my signature. 100% stable.


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> A co-worker told me no ddr2 system can hold anything over 3.6ghz 100% stable. is this true due to the slower ram?



There's some truth to it. DDR2 doesn't stress the internal memory controller as much. Since the memory controller is on the CPU die it can make a difference, especially when overclocking via the ht bus. As far as exact frequencies go, it varies between CPU's.


----------



## catnipkiller (May 21, 2011)

Everyone seems to have a 955 or better so i think that is my problem.

mine is the am2+ 940 not ddr3 so i think im at my wall untill the cold of winter is back then im gonna rape my pc with volts.

no joke


----------



## YautjaLord (May 28, 2011)

People, i did it. Same clock, same settings in BIOS (will list 'em right after the pic) - LinX 4.0GHz *75mins* run (sorry that not 100mins run, though), fully & f***in' utterly complete. The pic: 






BIOS settings (same as always):

CPU freq=200MHz;
CPU ratio (multi)=20.0x;
CPU voltage=1.4500v;
CPU/NB freq=2400MHz;
HT freq=2000MHz;
RAM freq/timings=1333MHz/7-7-7-20-1T;
CPU/NB voltage=1.25v;
VDDA voltage=2.7000v;
RAM voltage=1.66v;
NB voltage=1.26v;
HT voltage=1.20v;
nf200 voltage=Auto.

1h 15mins stable, 4.0GHz under VenomousX/AS5 in such test is golden & that is air cooling; if i had LCS or on contrary this Indigo Extreme ETI with VenomousX i could even do 4.1GHz under same test. 4.0GHz golden; say what you think. Promised i'll conduct this test by this weekend - delivered.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 1, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> People, i did it. Same clock, same settings in BIOS (will list 'em right after the pic) - LinX 4.0GHz *75mins* run (sorry that not 100mins run, though), fully & f***in' utterly complete. The pic:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110528/Phenom II 965BE @ 4.0GHz LinX 75mins run complete.jpg
> 
> ...



You know you can go higher.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 1, 2011)

Higher for OC, or higher for LinX run?  Thanx nevertheless, mate. But i'll be happy camper with what i got now & real fun will start once i got hold of C5F & AMD's FX-8130P & once any of you will start "'Dozer/FX-4/6/8xxx OC'ing Club" thread. 4.0GHz is ace; i did it & i love it!!!! 

P.S. Crysis's CPU_benchmark 1 - 30-50+fps VeryHigh 1920x1200; 3DMark11 PT & CT total scores (P preset) - 4000+ Marks; on 4.0GHz obviously. Hope the score will rise significantly higher with C5F & FX-8130P but that's another story. Maybe, just maybe, prior to installing C5F, Indigo Extreme ETI & FX-8130P i'll run same 75mins test on 200MHzx20.2 clock; if i will - not before the end of June. But don't trust me on this one just yet.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 1, 2011)

There are rumors that Bulldozer is coming now in September, you will have to do with your overclock for a while.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 1, 2011)

June 11; max 15 - where is it says the estimated release date moved to September? Link, but in the C5F thread here.  



> After long wait, AMD finally get its Bulldozer FX Processors Release Date Set on June 11



That's from March 17 2011. Wikipedia says - June 20th for 8130P & _Q3 2011_ for FX-8150P (8150P?). I am going for 8130P. June 11-20 will sort this out.

You didn't said what you think of my end of June LinX 4.04/4.06GHz test; what do you say - try or forget about it? AS5 is old news for me especially after what i saw the Indigo Extreme is capable of compared to AS5. If there will be Indigo Extreme for AM3/AM3+ - ace!!!!! I _might_ actually try it on my current CPU. Need to check Indigo Extreme's site though to see if they'll develop one of those ETIs for AM3/AM3+ CPUs. ETI=Engineered Thermal Interface; deploying a Phase Change Metallic Alloy (PCMA). Check out how it works here: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/inxtforamdam.html.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 1, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> June 11; max 15 - where is it says the estimated release date moved to September? Link, but in the C5F thread here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I've used it before and bahh it's not that great. I used Indego, AS5.. IC Diamond.. and now MX-4... MX-4 works the best for me and cheap!


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 1, 2011)

We'll see fullinfusion, we'll see.  Only way to find it out for real, is to find it out yourself, but thanx for info. As OC'er one would try any component, be it HSFs, TIMs, ETIs, CPUs, mobos, bunch of PC components; agree?  Thanx nevertheless for tip.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 1, 2011)

IC Diamond and Indigo Extreme are among the best but a bit expensive. I'm using Tuniq MX-3 but I always think that my heatsink is not sitting properly, it's an obsession.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 1, 2011)

Indigo Extreme - true (atleast for me); IC Diamond - heard & saw somewhere in Web review & benchies on it, but don't remember how exactly it performed; also true that premium for Indigo is quite large compared to other TIMs; but what do you want: it's engineered thermal interface + it reflows instead of spraid in traditional TIM way.  I might check it out - this stuff (Indigo Extreme) so far sounds ace for OC'ing, even though the premium is indeed larger than for any other TIM i know (excluding 32G MX-2 tube's price).


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 3, 2011)

Got a new 555 BE with 1046DPM. Can't seem to find much on it was wondering if anyone knew anything about the DPM ones. Been lazy so have not got around to putting it in yet.



claylomax said:


> There are rumors that Bulldozer is coming now in September, you will have to do with your overclock for a while.



They flipped the server and client (desktops) launches. Guess they thought that the APU launches were going to good they could wait for the desktop.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 3, 2011)

*MicroATX*

You guys might remember me with the Gigibyte Micro Board (check specs). I have it stable and cool including mofsets and VRM's at 3.5. This with just a 
Thermaltake Frio and open side. No case fans. What I am wondering if I use these heatsinks on my VRM and 
Memory Controllers and get my new case which will have 5 fans. 2 front 140cc, 2 top 140 cc, 1 rear 140 cc. that I may be able to bump it to maybe 3.8 3.9 ? 
Or do those little copper heatsinks work at all ? 

Enzotech MOS-C10 C1100 Forged Copper Heatsinks onl...


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> MX-4 works the best for me and cheap!



Same here.. and my VRM's are water cooled.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> Same here.. and my VRM's are water cooled.



i somehow was inable to understand how that is related?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> Same here.. and my VRM's are water cooled.


Nice, what block you end up using?


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i somehow was inable to understand how that is related?



The topic of VRM cooling? 



fullinfusion said:


> Nice, what block you end up using?



EK nickel/plexi.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> The topic of VRM cooling?



He used the MX-4 on his CPU, not his VRM... so could not understand how it was related to VRM cooling


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 14, 2011)

<- clickety












i blew my own mind. thanks twilyth for the RAM!


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2011)

That isn't bad for DDR2, even with high latency. Are you able to lower your timings at all?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 14, 2011)

I may be picking up some parts to build up a budget AMD rig. OC bug is biting me again and it must be itched. [o_0]


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 14, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110614/screenie OC1.png



The Maximum ATX spec is 12.6v... youre a good bit above it, with 12.7v.... im not sure how healthy this is for components, but my guess is, that the VRMs will suffer more due to it...what does it read, if you test the 12v rail with a multimeter?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> That isn't bad for DDR2, even with high latency. Are you able to lower your timings at all?



had to leave for work. will try this sunday.
i will try increasing the NB clock too! i have made a cooler thats working awesome!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 15, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> The Maximum ATX spec is 12.6v... youre a good bit above it, with 12.7v.... im not sure how healthy this is for components, but my guess is, that the VRMs will suffer more due to it...what does it read, if you test the 12v rail with a multimeter?



cant help no money to buy a good PSU 

i wouldnt even had these RAM if not for twilyth's kindness


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 15, 2011)

I have the same prob as de.das.dude: abso-f***in-lutely no ca$h; worse - i am completely broke.  Only some minor things in stores, like cigs & XL. But the 4.0GHz OC & Webdesign thingy goin' good. OC is month+ stable without hickups at all. Wish i had Indigo Extreme cash, i would definetely go for 4.1GHz/1.46v CPU voltage.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2011)

LOOK AT MY NB!

EDIT: slightly better




EDIT2: an a little more!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 16, 2011)

Can't see your nb in those links?
will it not boot @270x15? 
I see you have 270x13.5 so your cpu-nb should be around 2.8-3ghz if you let it rise along with the fsb?
thats should be good for 4ghz if you can get your fsb to 270,my 945 will not stabilise any higher than 272(4.08ghz) but it will do 24/7@4ghz


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2011)

my 945 wont get stable beyond 3.6GHz 

and NB multiplier was always 10.

i will post pics soon ,but cant do now as theres seems to be some uploading problem with my interne  .





pics


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 28, 2011)

Add me too in this club pls!




Also, i would need a bit of help with overclocking
From what i have heard, the cpu pins get crappy if you o.c an am3 cpu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 28, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Add me too in this club pls!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110628/X4422.jpg
> From what i have heard, the cpu pins get crappy if you o.c an am3 cpu



from whom did you heard that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> from whom did you heard that?



That's about as funny as my mom calling a 320GB hard drive "three twenty gigabee of memory".


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 28, 2011)

I have heard it in this forum, but i can't remember exactly which thread. :/

EDIT: Found the thread and it was about LGA 1156! Sorry


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 29, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I have heard it in this forum, but i can't remember exactly which thread. :/
> 
> EDIT: Found the thread and it was about LGA 1156! Sorry



i have heard that by bending away select pins its easy to oerclock. and why would pins get crappy LOL!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i have heard that by bending away select pins its easy to oerclock. and why would pins get crappy LOL!



Whoa wait which pins!? I need an easy boost!


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm now overclocked to 3.8GHz with a voltage boost to 1.45v.  Done via a multi boost to 19x.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 29, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Whoa wait which pins!? I need an easy boost!



its always "some pins" never exact ones :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> I'm now overclocked to 3.8GHz with a voltage boost to 1.45v.  Done via a multi boost to 19x.



That voltage seems high for the speed you got.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, it's what I was told to do by a fellow 965BE owner.


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Well, it's what I was told to do by a fellow 965BE owner.



Often voltage needs are dictated by the motherboard. Your motherboard as a pretty good power delivery setup so you can probablly make due with less voltage. Maybe not. My 965be on a Crosshair IV needed 1.45v for 4ghz.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i have heard that by bending away select pins its easy to oerclock.



That seems about as unrealistic, as crappy pins.... sorry Dude, i call BS, until i see some kind of results, that proofs your claim.... seems highly unlikely tho!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Well, it's what I was told to do by a fellow 965BE owner.



Have you tried lesser voltage? Maybe 1.4v? I ask because if you can get away with it that will reduce heat. Like Erocker said you have a decent board. Crappy boards like my old one you would need a ton of voltage. I don't think that will be necessary in your case.

I ask because I can swing 3.7 on 1.35v.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 29, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> That seems about as unrealistic, as crappy pins.... sorry Dude, i call BS, until i see some kind of results, that proofs your claim.... seems highly unlikely tho!



As far as I know it worked with the Intel Q6600: http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=58361  or google for Q6600 pin mod, I'm tired now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 29, 2011)

claylomax said:


> As far as I know it worked with the Intel Q6600: http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=58361  or google for Q6600 pin mod, I'm tired now



thats a BSEL mod... has nothing to do with AMD, and is only useful on crappy lowend boards, on which higher FSBs are artificially locked did it with an e2140 a while ago, on an acer board that had no OC option... worked flawless


----------



## claylomax (Jun 29, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> I'm now overclocked to 3.8GHz with a voltage boost to 1.45v.  Done via a multi boost to 19x.



Hi Red Machine, we have the same cpu and mobo; how is your vdroop?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Hi Red Machine, we have the same cpu and mobo; how is your vdroop?



What voltage are you using?



de.das.dude said:


> i have heard that by bending away select pins its easy to oerclock. and why would pins get crappy LOL!



I think thats about as realistic as "Speed Holes"

[yt]XVV_COOey0E&playnext=1&list=PLF47AC02AEB8861F3[/yt]


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 29, 2011)

Have anyone validated the OC with CPU-Z v1.58? I tried & turned out that i need CPU-Z v*1.56+* when in fact i updated the app to 1.58. WTF??????!!!!!!! Uninstalled the CPU-Z entirely (OC is still 4.0GHz) if i'll install plain CPU-Z v1.58 - will do? Gimme a sec, i'll come back. Dunno whether to laugh or cry or both, kind of smiley.

*UPDATE*

Same. Need version v1.56+, but i have v1.58 & CPUID says it's outdated.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 30, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> That seems about as unrealistic, as crappy pins.... sorry Dude, i call BS, until i see some kind of results, that proofs your claim.... seems highly unlikely tho!



thats what i think too. i dont believe everything i hear


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jun 30, 2011)

Just got my rig running, waiting on VGA to get here....





easy OC with this chip...


----------



## claylomax (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What voltage are you using?



For 3.9Ghz? 1.52v (idle) which drops to 1.47v under load; if I were to use 1.47v (idle) it would drop to around 1.42v causing a BSOD. My chip is not the best but it still does 4.0Ghz or even 4.1Ghz for benchmarking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2011)

I had stopped overclocking my thuban because of the chimp challenge.  But now I'm back (little late, I know).  Here are the settings I'm trying now.  Last stable settings which folded and crunched for the last month or so were 3.9 GHz @ 1.392v I believe?

Now 4 GHz @ 1.408v


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had stopped overclocking my thuban because of the chimp challenge.  But now I'm back (little late, I know).  Here are the settings I'm trying now.  Last stable settings which folded and crunched for the last month or so were 3.9 GHz @ 1.392v I believe?
> 
> Now 4 GHz @ 1.408v
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110630/Capture026386.jpg



How's it ran? Mine is @ 40+ idle, 50 @ load, but the temp in my room is 20+ (almost 27 or so degrees C) so i fear of overheat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> How's it ran? Mine is @ 40+ idle, 50 @ load, but the temp in my room is 20+ (almost 27 or so degrees C) so i fear of overheat.



Full load is 44ºc, but my room is cool.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 1, 2011)

Mine taking dust & room temp is 27 or so degrees C. SuperPi 1.5XS runs now & doing 1M, 8M & 32M calculations. Gimme a sec i'll post the results.

SuperPi 1.5 1M, 8M & 32M runs:

1M:






8M:






32M:






Should i worry bout the room temps after this? I need that Indigo Extreme ETI though. That thing is ace compared to AC5.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 3, 2011)

So what do you guys think? Should I up the voltage and see how much higher she can go? I thought a 1.35v thats a damn good clock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So what do you guys think? Should I up the voltage and see how much higher she can go? I thought a 1.35v thats a damn good clock.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110703/Untitled-1.jpg



Should be able to get 4Ghz @ ~ 1.4v. Nice clock btw  CPU-NB frequency should be at 2.6 if you haven't checked that yet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 3, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Should be able to get 4Ghz @ ~ 1.4v. Nice clock btw  CPU-NB frequency should be at 2.6 if you haven't checked that yet.



Whats funny is thats the boards auto clock profile. Its stable without me even touching a thing. I love this board. If I start upping the volts I could go sky high I bet.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Most of the 1090t's top out at 4.2Ghz on air. Just being due to temp related.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't know why but if it validates - the better. Here's CPU-Z version 1.58 validation:

CPU-Z v.1.58







Guess it decided to work this time, or the database been updated? lol

*UPDATE*

Why do i see now that it's not validated? Cause of CPU's temp? That's f***ed up.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 4, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Don't know why but if it validates - the better. Here's CPU-Z version 1.58 validation:
> 
> CPU-Z v.1.58
> 
> ...



the result was rejeted due to the OC beeing highly instable


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 4, 2011)

What stable 24/7 oc do you think I could get in a PII 925?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 4, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> What stable 24/7 oc do you think I could get in a PII 925?



depends on how lucky you are,how good your board is and how able you are at tweaking


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 4, 2011)

well, the last board I OCed was a NFS-7.. lol I still have it! It's currently clocked at 3.2 ghz (athlon XP)  Soo I'm a bit out of date lol, do you think I could get a stable 3.2ghz clock with a hyper tx3


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 4, 2011)

> the result was rejeted due to the OC beeing highly instable



In 3DMarks (both Vantage & 11) in CPU tests it's ace though; same goes for LynX & SuperPi. What gives? Runs everything like charm, but you should have read my prev post where i said that the room temp is way above 25 degrees C & my AS5 is dying on me. I need that Indigo Extreme & some serious room cooling; maybe some air conditioner that'll lower the room temps by alot.  Or maybe it's time to upgrade? AMD FX-8130P is not here though. F***, i need that AMD's modulated octo-core. BTW: Crosshair V Formula is in Israel. Costs 1000+ sheckels or 250+ USD. Corsair AX1200W sells in PC store near me too.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

new amd 720 heka x3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897153
current mobo cant do "ACC"


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> new amd 720 heka x3
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897153
> current mobo cant do "ACC"



VERY good for an x3 720. Nice to see you got a good chip oh also YGPM catnip.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 8, 2011)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1898973
cant seem to get it to unlock (cpu in my main rig atm)
cant get 4.0 to stick will work at it again tomorrow.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 10, 2011)

Only certain P2 X3s unlock.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 10, 2011)

any way to OC so that i can use my PC2 dual channel 4GB DDR2 1066 in dual channel?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 10, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> any way to OC so that i can use my PC2 dual channel 4GB DDR2 1066 in dual channel?



please elaborate further... whats the problem if you use them?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 10, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> please elaborate further... whats the problem if you use them?



wont post. :x
tried different timings as well.

i know i cant put it in 1066 dual channel by stock, its not specified by asus.
BUT apparently if i have 4 of these i can use all four slots.
i no understandz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 10, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> its not specified by asus.



then your board probably is incapable of doing 1066.... you need a new board, and are out of luck, is my guess..


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 10, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> then your board probably is incapable of doing 1066.... you need a new board, and are out of luck, is my guess..



no its possible to do 1066. there some overclocking. but of what i wanna know.

i can use 4 1066 sticks. but not 2 in dual channel 
single channel works like a charm.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 10, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> no its possible to do 1066. there some overclocking. but of what i wanna know.
> 
> i can use 4 1066 sticks. but not 2 in dual channel
> single channel works like a charm.



do you have an option to change from single to dual channel in bios?
4 sticks in row is dual channel, normally always, as far as i know... never encountered a board that did single channel with all banks filled...
if it does change automatically, well, then i guess the board has problems with dual channel, and you can only do single channel 
(you can try to change the memory mode from unganged to ganged tho, some boards like that better, and can do more with it... just an idea)


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> any way to OC so that i can use my PC2 dual channel 4GB DDR2 1066 in dual channel?



You sound as if you have the same problem as me I to had this issue whilst running 4x 1GB Dimms @ 1066 it seems you need to increase the NB/IMC voltage from the stock 1.2V to 1.4V this will help with stability. Also you need to set up the timings manually and the ram voltage aswell otherwise your mobo will try running it at at stock volts of 1.8~1.9V which is not enough usually you'll need around 2.10V~2.20V for DDR2-1066MHz


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 11, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> You sound as if you have the same problem as me I to had this issue whilst running 4x 1GB Dimms @ 1066 it seems you need to increase the NB/IMC voltage from the stock 1.2V to 1.4V this will help with stability. Also you need to set up the timings manually and the ram voltage aswell otherwise your mobo will try running it at at stock volts of 1.8~1.9V which is not enough usually you'll need around 2.10V~2.20V for DDR2-1066MHz



no. the funny thing is. they do set their timings and voltage pretty well. i only need to select 533mhz as its and EPP and not stock.
but wont 1.4V fry the NB LOL? my chipset is already hot enough for a small burn LOL. BTW YOUR MOBO COOLING IS AWESOME!


@Velvet, i dont think so. let me check. actually there might be one

EDIT: there aint any. the thing is. it cant do dual channel with empty slots in the channels. :/ funny.


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> they do set their timings and voltage pretty well.



Who does? It depends on the motherboard. Some motherboards don't have an AUTO function in the bios.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> no. the funny thing is. they do set their timings and voltage pretty well. i only need to select 533mhz as its and EPP and not stock.
> but wont 1.4V fry the NB LOL? my chipset is already hot enough for a small burn LOL. BTW YOUR MOBO COOLING IS AWESOME!
> 
> 
> ...



your talkin the wrong NB de das you need to think CPU's NB not the one stuck on the mobo and no 1.4V wont burn it and set the damn timings manually DO NOT RELY on auto to set them correctly


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 11, 2011)

2de.das.dude:

If it'll help: the only things that needs to be changed in _my_ PC are as follow (pretty soon, probably by end of August):

Mobo: Crosshair V Formula or Sabertooth 990FX (both have AI Suite II & most important TurboV EVO);
HDD/External USB 2.0/3.0 HDD: either WD VelociRaptor 600GB or any SSD with more than 300GB space & MyPassport 500GB (for storage of pics, web-docs, etc...);
PSU: Corsair AX1200W.

Other things, probably M$'s LiveCam HD (Skype) & (when out) Nvidia's Kepler (learnt that it pushed to Q1 2012, obviously cause of transfer to 28nm microprocess). 

Do your math, if the DDR2 worth the OC now in humid summer days (& cause of 12.12.2012 comes, lol jk), play with CPU-NB frequency & voltages, RAM voltages/timings, CPU VDDA, etc... & say if DDR2 is or isn't the blocking factor; favor the use of dual-channel DDR3 1333/1600MHz seeing the FX-8xxx CPUs are coming Q3 2011 (unless something f***s-up with rev.B2/C0 as well, which will be really bad), play with any CPU tweaking in BIOS, you name it - just play. My settings/tweaks:

CPU freq=200MHz;
CPU ratio (multi)=20.0x;
CPU voltage=1.4500v;
CPU/NB freq=2400MHz;
HT freq=2000MHz;
RAM freq/timings=1333MHz/7-7-7-20-1T;
CPU/NB voltage=1.25v;
VDDA voltage=2.7000v;
RAM voltage=1.66v;
NB voltage=1.26v;
HT voltage=1.20v;
nf200 voltage=Auto.


Play with your RAM timings/freq/voltages (according to the specs listed in RAM's website) & CPU/NB frequency & voltage as well as with CPU VDDA for now & say if it helped to solve the issues.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 11, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> your talkin the wrong NB de das you need to think CPU's NB not the one stuck on the mobo and no 1.4V wont burn it and set the damn timings manually DO NOT RELY on auto to set them correctly



Ohhhhh...
wel i did set the VDDNB to 1.4V and it DID post, but when booting Win said there is a critical driver error. This ofcourse disappeared as soon as i went to single channel setup and normal voltages.

i always set timings manually.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 11, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> 2de.das.dude:
> 
> If it'll help: the only things that needs to be changed in _my_ PC are as follow (pretty soon, probably by end of August):
> 
> ...



it dual channels pretty well at 800MHz


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> it dual channels pretty well at 800MHz



Then play with RAM freq & timings/voltage as well; how high the RAM voltage listed in your RAM's specs list? 1.5v? 1.6v? It should be like this for you:

RAM freq=800MHz;
CPU/NB=1200MHz (1600MHz would be interesting too, though not get too excited );
RAM voltage=1.5/1.6v, unless specified otherwise in RAM's webpage.

Test/tweak to get the stable freq/voltage, plus play with timings & CPU VDDA for stability. 

*UPDATE*

Your RAM is of OCZTechnology: is it OC-friendly? If so - how high it can run in conjunction with your CPU? Your CPU most definetely favors DDR3 alot. Bought my Mushkin 2x2GB DDR3 1600MHz for 450 sheckels or ~150USD 4+ months ago. Had same prob like you when had 955BE on M3NHT-Deluxe w/2x2GB DDR2 1066MHz OCZ RAM.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 11, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> 2de.das.dude:
> 
> If it'll help: the only things that needs to be changed in _my_ PC are as follow (pretty soon, probably by end of August):
> 
> ...




pretty much everything u said made no sense


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 11, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> pretty much everything u said made no sense



show a little sympathy. his native language may not be english.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 11, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> pretty much everything u said made no sense



Forget the parts where i say what i would buy for myself & just focus on what i suggest to de.das.dude; i know sometimes i make no sense with my plans when i wanna help someone.  

Just tryin to help to Triple D, telling him what he should tweak in BIOS to solve his issue. Ok? 

As for languages: a total of 3 in one head & give me quite a headache from time to time - Russian, Hebrew & English (plus a few words from Armenian). Any of these (including Armenian) should be pretty much my native languages, but i assume they not seeing you left confused with what i suggest.  Thanx for enlightment anyway.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks again. but its impossible.

when i use DDR2 533 dual channel and 1.4V(or else it wont post)
but memtest gives errors.


next  i try setting clock at DDR2 400, it works! yay. but i want 533dual channel!
so i overclock ref clock to 260 (thats 1040mhz), 1.4 VDDNB and still memtest probs.


i found out at 400 and ram OC'd with ref clock, i cant stable it past 900MHz.
so thats a poop.

ambient here is around 32C


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> thanks again. but its impossible.
> 
> when i use DDR2 533 dual channel and 1.4V(or else it wont post)
> but memtest gives errors.
> ...



Ambient - what do you mean? Room temp or CPU @ idle? Also - can you give me your RAM's specs @ OCZ site? I'll tell you if i can find any info bout it's OC friendliness. Also DDR2 is one of the factors that somehow limits the CPU overclockability (even though slightly), so just stay @ 800MHz but raise the CPU/NB or however _you_ call it. If it's DDR2 800MHz - raise CPU/NB to say 1200MHz or even 1600MHz. To make it complete, play with following:

CPU freq;
CPU multi;
CPU voltage;
CPU/NB freq;
HT freq;
RAM freq/timings;
CPU/NB voltage;
VDDA voltage;
RAM voltage;
NB voltage;
HT voltage.

And say if it helped. 

P.S. Or better yet: by end of August i'll buy the following - Crosshair V Formula (or TUF Sabertooth 990FX), WD VelociRaptor 600GB SATA 6GB/s, Indigo Extreme ETI & AX1200W & test my current 965BE OC with these, before buying the Dozer; if you want i can post the results here so you'll see how better it'll OC on such setup. Deal? Good luck nevertheless in any tweak you'll do.

*UPDATE*

Seeing the TechPowerUp already cover the alleged FX-8130P AIDA64/SuperPi/3DMark11/PCMark 7/etc... benchies (even though EngineeringSample @ 3.2GHz & with "take with a pinch of salt" stuff), i think de.das.dude i'm going for August upgrade path for real; hope you too. Wish both of us luck on this. Atleast i'll certainly buy the afforementioned C5F (or - again - Sabertooth 990FX), VRaptor 600GB SATA 6GB/s & AX1200W.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> show a little sympathy. his native language may not be english.
> http://hphotos-snc6.fbcdn.net/280063_247416321950986_100000478611462_1038477_6686455_o.jpg



mine also isnt... 

out of interest, how fast is 1066 single channel against 800 dual channel, for you?

also, yautja, it would help if you would keep your personal upgrade plans out of this thread, and anything bulldozer related.... this is still a PHENOM II thread


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 11, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> mine also isnt...
> 
> out of interest, how fast is 1066 single channel against 800 dual channel, for you?
> 
> also, yautja, it would help if you would keep your personal upgrade plans out of this thread, and anything bulldozer related.... this is still a PHENOM II thread



My bad, Wafer.  But atleast Phenom II 965BE on afforementioned setup sounds ace and according to reviews database here performs & OCs ace as well; just wait til end of August & i'll post my 965BE further OC on these components here. And i repeat: English is not the only language i speak; Hebrew, Russian & few Armenian words are in my vocabulary as well & apparently i'm not always able to manage these (and English) that well, but it can be fixed.  jk


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 11, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> My bad, Wafer.  But atleast Phenom II 965BE on afforementioned setup sounds ace and according to reviews database here performs & OCs ace as well; just wait til end of August & i'll post my 965BE further OC on these components here. And i repeat: English is not the only language i speak; Hebrew, Russian & few Armenian words are in my vocabulary as well & apparently i'm not always able to manage these (and English) that well, but it can be fixed.  jk



I cant see my 955 anymore, but hopefully, it wont take too long until i can finally put it to use in my secondary rig. 

Just to elaborate on my language abilities... i speak German, English (i also work on speaking fluidly atm), French and a few Russian and Turkish words.. you gotta learn, if you want to be up to snuff,eh?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 11, 2011)

Back to hi-school stuff; it never too late to hone your skills in either language, training (i learnt kickboxing & karate back @ the time + bodybuilding so i recently got back) & pretty much everything else in life. Guess it's time for me to hone - again - the grammatics.  

And about your 2nd rig: you trying to make me jealous or something? I didn't pulled you by your tongue: what is this 2nd rig then & what are your plans of your 955BE in it as well?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

What type of voltages should i be looking to get my cpu/nb stable at 2.6ghz the volts are on auto, no idea what the board sets it to. *see pic for details
My cpu for some reason needs 1.26v now to run at stock when its 1.25v stock. Maybe something to do with playing around with the cpu/nb speeds/volts.

EDIT: ASUS have a crappy oc program for this board and i think that tells you the voltages in windows so i might check that out.

I do all my clocking in bios this is handy for checking volts. So what should i be aiming for or is what auto set at okay?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 12, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Back to hi-school stuff; it never too late to hone your skills in either language, training (i learnt kickboxing & karate back @ the time + bodybuilding so i recently got back) & pretty much everything else in life. Guess it's time for me to hone - again - the grammatics.
> 
> And about your 2nd rig: you trying to make me jealous or something? I didn't pulled you by your tongue: what is this 2nd rig then & what are your plans of your 955BE in it as well?


Kickboxing and Karate? ironically,i prefer the Israeli way, the Mossads invention, Full Contact Krav, when it comes to self defense!  With that, you dont even need to have Muscles, to give someone a Royal pain in the A**!  Yeah, agreed.... Life is a continous training.

I also never tried to make you jealous! I have 3 rigs since a good amount of time, the components of my main rig, will be mounted inside the tertiary rig, which will then be my secondary rig, when it comes to upgrading to BD 



MilkyWay said:


> What type of voltages should i be looking to get my cpu/nb stable at 2.6ghz the volts are on auto, no idea what the board sets it to. *see pic for details
> My cpu for some reason needs 1.26v now to run at stock when its 1.25v stock. Maybe something to do with playing around with the cpu/nb speeds/volts.
> 
> EDIT: ASUS have a crappy oc program for this board and i think that tells you the voltages in windows so i might check that out.
> ...



I would set the NB at 1.3, the SB and HT at 1.2-1.25 the VDDA at 2.5-2.6, DRAM at 1.55-1.65 and CPU/NB to anything between 1.25-1.4, depending on what your proc likes the most... that depends, and can vary from proc to proc.... should make 2.6 pretty stable, if the proc is capable of it.

also, the 1.26 CPU volts are negligible, as that is probably due to the board drooping to lower volts from time to time... nothing to worry about


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 12, 2011)

You sure i should set the NB to 1.3v its 1.1v default?

Everything else seems about right thanks! I heard 1.25v for the cpu/nb may be stable if its not i can just bump it up and up, good to know anything between 1.25v and 1.4v is fine and is just dependant on individual cpu and board.

CPU and Ram are fine they are just at stock voltages and speeds.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> You sure i should set the NB to 1.3v its 1.1v default?
> 
> Everything else seems about right thanks! I heard 1.25v for the cpu/nb may be stable if its not i can just bump it up and up, good to know anything between 1.25v and 1.4v is fine and is just dependant on individual cpu and board.
> 
> CPU and Ram are fine they are just at stock voltages and speeds.



you can try to start at 1.2 NB first, but i run 1.3 (and sometimes even 1.4) on all my AMD boards since i can think, and it never damaged anything, as long as there was a fan pushing fresh air into its direction... passively i would use 1.2 indeed.

just for you info, an instable CPU/NB will most probably produce errors in memtest, even if the ram is stable... so your testing is eased, as linx only often is not enough when trying to find stability with higher NB clocks


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 12, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> show a little sympathy. his native language may not be english.
> http://hphotos-snc6.fbcdn.net/280063_247416321950986_100000478611462_1038477_6686455_o.jpg



Compare your 945 to my 940


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 12, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you can try to start at 1.2 NB first, but i run 1.3 (and sometimes even 1.4) on all my AMD boards since i can think, and it never damaged anything, as long as there was a fan pushing fresh air into its direction... passively i would use 1.2 indeed.
> 
> just for you info, an instable CPU/NB will most probably produce errors in memtest, even if the ram is stable... so your testing is eased, as linx only often is not enough when trying to find stability with higher NB clocks



Thanks for the tips! Hopefully i can get the voltages correct and stable, right now its stable but id rather have manually set voltages. At least then i can try and tweak the timings on my ram.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 12, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Kickboxing and Karate? ironically,i prefer the Israeli way, the Mossads invention, Full Contact Krav, when it comes to self defense!  With that, you dont even need to have Muscles, to give someone a Royal pain in the A**!  Yeah, agreed.... Life is a continous training.
> 
> I also never tried to make you jealous! I have 3 rigs since a good amount of time, the components of my main rig, will be mounted inside the tertiary rig, which will then be my secondary rig, when it comes to upgrading to BD



Good choice; Krav Maga (Full/Close Contact Fighting) includes all martial arts styles included among them (but not limited to) are Karate, Muai Thai, Aikido & rest & it puts them to the test in extreme situations. I know cause i learnt this too, back in 90's & more recently in 2010 while @ security officer course; never too late to hone those. And yes, life is a continuous honing of what you got, true. 

And about me saying that you made me jealous: it was a joke. lol Good luck with your new rig & your OCing adventures. Wish all of us luck in finding cash for upgrade this year.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 12, 2011)

I am ready for some ddr3 guys! Anyone got some recommendations? Was thinking G.Skill ECO's....

@YL
Is this now a martial arts club?!


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 12, 2011)

2JrRacinFan:

Either G.Skill SNIPER Edition 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz CL7 (my choice ) or Corsair Vengeance B or something; atleast in Israel they cost cheap enough/much less then a grand (in sheckels). Approx. 206 USD (1 dollar=3.5 sheckels).

I am training myself @ home, honing what i know: push-ups, abs, full contact fight stuff, etc.... Everything i learnt throughout the 90's & in this security officer course (which is sponsored by Israeli police & government) i hone it @ home. Not more, not less.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 12, 2011)

Gotta be cheap, like $60 USD cheap. No need for 8GB although with what i do my rig would be gratious for it.

Very good! You starting into it for sport or strictly self-defense?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Gotta be cheap, like $60 USD cheap. No need for 8GB although with what i do my rig would be gratious for it.
> 
> Very good! You starting into it for sport or strictly self-defense?



Got 4x2GB RAM sticks DDR3 1600MHz (underclocked it to 1333MHz but raised the CPU/NB & HT instead) & Photoshop runs like charm; hope Crysis 2 DX11 will favor that amount of RAM as well. Once got cash will go for the G.Skill SNIPER Edition 2x4GB i also suggested you. 

Both. For sport _and_ for self-defence. Already can do 70 push-up both on palms & on fists; soon 90 or 100 push-ups, probably next month. Same will go for abs & leg muscles & then come stretching. Muai Thai also one of the fav martial arts in Israel (apart from Aikido & JeetKunDo).


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I am ready for some ddr3 guys! Anyone got some recommendations? Was thinking G.Skill ECO's....
> 
> @YL
> Is this now a martial arts club?!



I would recommend you the Transcend AXEram 2400 CL10, if you can get them cheap (cheapest 2400 kit that is existant on the market, at least here in Europe)
mine work flawless in tandem with my 2000 cl9 ripjaw kit, at 1600 7-6-7, CR1, all banks filled,until BD gets released, so i can clock them up a good bit at higher latencies

otherwise, any Ripjaw kit, with either high clocks/high latencies or low clocks/low latencies should suffice... price is also very good for these kinda Rams, and i never had problems with them

OT:
I admit, im not much into training my extremities and shell... i rather like to train my brain muscle contiously, each day


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 12, 2011)

It's too bad i can't really afford to purchase right now. There are some 1600 2x4 Ripjaws @ 'Egg on sale:
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...

Currently just shopping around, won't be for another month when I do an upgrade.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 12, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Ambient - what do you mean? Room temp or CPU @ idle? Also - can you give me your RAM's specs @ OCZ site? I'll tell you if i can find any info bout it's OC friendliness. Also DDR2 is one of the factors that somehow limits the CPU overclockability (even though slightly), so just stay @ 800MHz but raise the CPU/NB or however _you_ call it. If it's DDR2 800MHz - raise CPU/NB to say 1200MHz or even 1600MHz. To make it complete, play with following:
> 
> CPU freq;
> CPU multi;
> ...



my RAM is okay. twilyth from here gave it to me. and its just this mobo dont support 533 in dual channel. but i heard its possible with OCing thats why i am trying hard.
i already played with other settings and they are all within limits.. but still poop.

and thats room temp at night. during the day its 35C. but very humid, like 95%



Velvet Wafer said:


> mine also isnt...
> 
> out of interest, how fast is 1066 single channel against 800 dual channel, for you?
> 
> also, yautja, it would help if you would keep your personal upgrade plans out of this thread, and anything bulldozer related.... this is still a PHENOM II thread


english aint my native either. bengali is XD
1066 single is faster. a little. i forgot.



Athlonite said:


> Compare your 945 to my 940
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42898&stc=1&d=1310438454



dude you should increase NB to 2600. thats the 5200MT/s promised by AMD's chipset.
you'll get 10GBps speeds too.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 12, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> my RAM is okay. twilyth from here gave it to me. and its just this mobo dont support 533 in dual channel. but i heard its possible with OCing thats why i am trying hard.
> i already played with other settings and they are all within limits.. but still poop.
> 
> and thats room temp at night. during the day its 35C. but very humid, like 95%



30 degrees C in my room day, 27 night. And the air conditioner is not helping that much, but it might proove otherwise if i'll start it, like, right now. 

I did what i've being told here - lowered the RAM freq but raised the RAM timings & played with CPU-NB/HT Link/CPU VDDA:

RAM freq/timing/voltage=1333MHz/7-7-7-20-1T/1.65v;
CPU/NB freq=2600MHz;
HT Link=2000MHz;
CPU VDDA=2.7000/2.8000MHz (not remember exactly what value since it happened ~2 months ago & never bothered to check the BIOS too often ).

Play with those & leave the RAM frequency @ 800MHz & say how it went. But i tell you - play with those. You might get pretty much stable CPU OC.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's too bad i can't really afford to purchase right now. There are some 1600 2x4 Ripjaws @ 'Egg on sale:
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...
> 
> Currently just shopping around, won't be for another month when I do an upgrade.



yeah that was about what i meant... pretty low price for an 8gb kit, with acceptable speeds


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 12, 2011)

G.Skill SNIPER 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz cost 220+ USD or 775 sheckels & RipJaw X 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz - 215+ USD or 760 sheckels. Either of those will be able to assist in Phenom II 965BE OCing; i think i'll go for either RipJaw or (more preferrably) SNIPER Edition. Stay tuned for end of August update, i'll also try it on Sabertooth 990FX; if you ask why not C5F - both have TurboV EVO & Ai Suite II plus both use extensively all 990FX/Phenom II features & i'll be fine without ROG features ROG CPU-Z included. End of August.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 12, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> G.Skill SNIPER 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz cost 220+ USD or 775 sheckels & RipJaw X 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz - 215+ USD or 760 sheckels. Either of those will be able to assist in Phenom II 965BE OCing; i think i'll go for either RipJaw or (more preferrably) SNIPER Edition. Stay tuned for end of August update, i'll also try it on Sabertooth 990FX; if you ask why not C5F - both have TurboV EVO & Ai Suite II plus both use extensively all 990FX/Phenom II features & i'll be fine without ROG features ROG CPU-Z included. End of August.



with prices like that, i would give my local economy the finger, and start to order from abroad... god, with prices like that, i even have to think of vampirism,instantly! Sucking you dry till the last drop!

ROG CPU-Z is just a skin, everyone can use it. Here, have fun: ROG CPU-Z


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 13, 2011)

With *taxes* like the ones in Israel true - one will be on street & dead drunk from desperation; lol'd bout vampirism. And thanx for ROG skin but simple CPU-Z will suffice. 

As for prices: you shocked from what i gave here? Trust me you don't want to know how high they are in other stores; if you call these prices vampirism then call the ones that way higher a sorcery or even satanism.  Trust me the prices i gave are the same as in 'Egg, yet without taxes. With taxes=what i gave in my prev post.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 13, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> With *taxes* like the ones in Israel true - one will be on street & dead drunk from desperation; lol'd bout vampirism. And thanx for ROG skin but simple CPU-Z will suffice.
> 
> As for prices: you shocked from what i gave here? Trust me you don't want to know how high they are in other stores; if you call these prices vampirism then call the ones that way higher a sorcery or even satanism.  Trust me the prices i gave are the same as in 'Egg, yet without taxes. With taxes=what i gave in my prev post.


oh well... smuggling hardware into your country must be really profitable then! 
Forget drug trafficking, Ram is the new Cocaine!


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes - importing hardware & consumer electronics into Israel is quite profitable (assuming the people willing to buy those & frankly majority does buy), even though smuggling sounds more suitable (but fortunately it's not smuggling). Lol'd bout "RAM is the new Cocaine" thingy.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

i don't know why u all have your voltages so high set in bios, hears what i have set

Cpu vcore 1.440v 4.2ghz
Cpu/nb 1.2250v 2600mhz
cpu adda 2.2v
Ram dimm 1.6V
ht 1.1v
nb 1.1v
sb 1.5


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i don't know why u all have your voltages so high set in bios, hears what i have set
> 
> Cpu vcore 1.440v 4.2ghz
> Cpu/nb 1.2250v 2600mhz
> ...



That's because we're stable.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> That's because we're stable.



excuss me i am rock solid hear


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> dude you should increase NB to 2600. thats the 5200MT/s promised by AMD's chipset.
> you'll get 10GBps speeds too.



I'll give it a bash but I think it was unstable at that speed with the 4x 1GB sticks but that was with Asus's 1909 BIOS I'm now running the 2003 BIOS so I'll give it another go see if they fixed anything


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> excuss me i am rock solid hear



Video card problems all sorted?  I was just kidding man, I know you have a very good chip.


----------



## Senupe (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello guys, i have a little phenom II, but the thing is i use a Phenom II 945 95 Watt version C3 stepping, so to get this thing stable at 3.5GHz over Prime95 6 hours i had to use 1.4v on Vcore, 1.2V on HT, 1.15V on NB and 1.2V on CPU/NB 

Any ideas how can i squeeze my little boy higher without setting crazy voltages?

Thanks for any info


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> Video card problems all sorted?  I was just kidding man, I know you have a very good chip.



all good bro i had it feel it was a joke


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

Senupe said:


> Hello guys, i have a little phenom II, but the thing is i use a Phenom II 945 95 Watt version C3 stepping, so to get this thing stable at 3.5GHz over Prime95 6 hours i had to use 1.4v on Vcore, 1.2V on HT, 1.15V on NB and 1.2V on CPU/NB
> 
> Any ideas how can i squeeze my little boy higher without setting crazy voltages?
> 
> Thanks for any info



have u back down the hyper transport clocks and north bridge as well the memory divider?
give us a summary of your bios overclocking settings?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 13, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> have u back down the hyper transport clocks and north bridge as well the memory divider?
> give us a summary of your bios overclocking settings?



no his cannot go past 3500   i have the same problem as well and the same CPU. c3 stepping.

it wont stablisize after 3.5ghz not even 3.51GHz!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2011)

That's weird, it should hit 3.5 even on a not very decent CPU.    My 940 hot 4GHz effortlessly, I only had it for a fee weeks though.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> no his cannot go past 3500   i have the same problem as well and the same CPU. c3 stepping.
> 
> it wont stablisize after 3.5ghz not even 3.51GHz!



for the stock cooler thats okay... you maybe should invest in something beefier, especially in such a hot country... you cant expect more than 3.5 with it, thats pretty normal in my opinion


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 13, 2011)

no.its not heating problem. i even tried in the winter when its 11C in my room. still wont get stable enough 

something to do with the C3 revision and the 95W power limit.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> no.its not heating problem. i even tried in the winter when its 11C in my room. still wont get stable enough
> 
> something to do with the C3 revision and the 95W power limit.



its due to it beeing an EE proc then, and youre out of luck... not too bad tho, the difference between 3.8 and 3.5 is negligible on phenoms, especially when you just game and do normal things on it... even for encoding you just save a few seconds


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> no.its not heating problem. i even tried in the winter when its 11C in my room. still wont get stable enough
> 
> something to do with the C3 revision and the 95W power limit.



This is your problem:







It just isn't enough.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> This is your problem:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/M4pro.jpg
> 
> It just isn't enough.



yeah yeah you said it before. but what about the other guy??


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> This is your problem:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/M4pro.jpg
> 
> It just isn't enough.



yes and no, i had pretty much had the same board and had no problems overclocking a phenom II 920 to 3750mhz, and a phenom II 955 4ghz now i never primed 95 running any longer then 30mins, due to scared of overheating vrms and chokes, but in my case i had a 120mm fan on the back side panel cover mounted that blew air directly on to vrms chokes etc, so with that said  i keep the board temps somewhat in check, i managed 3.8ghz was rock solid prime stable with a 955 x4 EE


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> yes and no, i had pretty much had the same board and had no problems overclocking a phenom II 920 to 3750mhz, and a phenom II 955 4ghz now i never primed 95 running any longer then 30mins, due to scared of overheating vrms and chokes, but in my case i had a 120mm fan on the back side panel cover mounted that blew air directly on to vrms chokes etc, so with that said  i keep the board temps somewhat in check, i managed 3.8ghz was rock solid prime stable with a 955 x4 EE



Sure it can work, but there's a matter of what it can actually handle (specification wise). Some boards will do it, some won't and most boards will deteriorate after time due to pushing the VRM's/chokes past their limit. I have a Gigabyte board with a 4+1 phase and it can push 4ghz+ on one of my CPU's but if I keep it there it's just a matter of time before it fails. This I know through the experience of it actually happening.



de.das.dude said:


> yeah yeah you said it before. but what about the other guy??



His board has more chokes, but it still only has a 4 pin CPU plug.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> Sure it can work, but there's a matter of what it can actually handle (specification wise). Some boards will do it, some won't and most boards will deteriorate after time due to pushing the VRM's/chokes past their limit. I have a Gigabyte board with a 4+1 phase and it can push 4ghz+ on one of my CPU's but if I keep it there it's just a matter of time before it fails. This I know through the experience of it actually happening.



i fully agree but in my case with that side panel fan i can run any game out there 24/7 at 3.8ghz the phase chokes and vrms where only warm to touch, now if i primed 95 the cpu the vrms etc would get extremely hot


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i fully agree but in my case with that side panel fan i can run any game out there 24/7 at 3.8ghz the phase chokes and vrms where only warm to touch, now if i primed 95 the cpu the vrms etc would get extremely hot



There are many actual useful applications/games/etc. that can load the CPU just as much. If you know you don't use any of them, it's fine though in no way would I ever recommend someone to do it. Then again, cheap motherboards are easy to replace and I'm not everyone else.


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank god i didnt buy that mobo xD


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Thank god i didnt buy that mobo xD



Why? Yours uses the same amount of chokes and it looks like it uses even less vrm's.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 13, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Thank god i didnt buy that mobo xD



Im really sorry... but:





He, who sits in the Glass House, should rather not throw Stones at others 
(rough translation of a german saying)


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm downgrading and coming back to the land of Phenoms. Recently lost my job so I have opted for a very minimal gaming system with a bit of spare cash whilst I sort out a new job and plan a monster rig for the coming months. 

I'm looking forward to what Bulldozer may offer in terms of price/performance ratio. Will be interesting to compare after coming from a very speedy Sandybridge chip.

Heres what I'll be rocking? for the next few months. Hopefully I can plan the proper monster rig in time for Battlefield 3 

X2 555 with my current Corsair A70
4GB Kingston HyperX 1600MHz
500w Corsair PSU
HD 5770
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H 890GX 

It should get me through and can then hopefully use it as a media rig when I get a proper setup again.
I've totally forgotten the methods of Phenom II overclocking since having my 1090T rig back in January so I will be frequenting this thread for a bit of knowledge again


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> There are many actual useful applications/games/etc. that can load the CPU just as much. If you know you don't use any of them, it's fine though in no way would I ever recommend someone to do it. Then again, cheap motherboards are easy to replace and I'm not everyone else.



well. im poor so i cant afford a better motherboard


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 14, 2011)

So I got my parts today and I have been overclocking it slowly. It seems I got lucky as well and my X2 555 is now an X4@4Ghz. Very nice considering this is my downgraded rig and I only paid for a 3.2 dual core.

Now for some fine tuning.

I can't remember what sort of voltages I should have for my NB etc and also what frequency of NB would suit the 4GHz overclock? I remember that HT should stay at 2000 right?

My slowass RAM seems to be quite happy running at 7-7-7-20 1T 1333Mhz, any lower however and it throws a hissy fit. It's at 1.65 v already so may just leave it there. 

Any pointers in how to eek out a bit more performance guys is welcomed as I just cannot seem to remember the finer points after having my Sandy rig for the past few months.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 15, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> So I got my parts today and I have been overclocking it slowly. It seems I got lucky as well and my X2 555 is now an X4@4Ghz. Very nice considering this is my downgraded rig and I only paid for a 3.2 dual core.
> 
> Now for some fine tuning.
> 
> ...


Great score man!! 
let the HT run anywhere from 2000mhZ -2200mhz. I have my NB volts at 1.10v @ 3000MHz but every system has it's sweet spot. Id try 1.20v for now and up it if need after testing. Those timings are a bit slow for that speed hey lol 
And 6-8-6-15 1T @ 1600mhz seem slow to me atm but hey it works for me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2011)

hmm i wonder why im not getting the update to this thread anyways check out my latest topic, looking to piece together a mega AMD overclocker gaming machine


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 15, 2011)

I managed to get it up to 4.1Ghz , Ram is at the same timings 7-7-7-24-1T but speed increased to 1400MHz. My NB is up to 2730, HT@2100. Bus Speed of 210. Primed it ovenight last night and temps topped out at 52c. Everything playing smooth so I think we have a succesful 24/7 overclock people 

Not bad for a low budget rig.


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I managed to get it up to 4.1Ghz , Ram is at the same timings 7-7-24-1T but speed increased to 1400MHz. My NB is up to 2730, HT@2100. Bus Speed of 210. Primed it ovenight last night and temps topped out at 52c. Everything playing smooth so I think we have a succesful 24/7 overclock people
> 
> Not bad for a low budget rig.



That looks like a perfect set-up. Since it's Prime stable, your CPU volts are good, if you get any problems in games and apps, just up the CPU/NB voltage up a bit.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> That looks like a perfect set-up. Since it's Prime stable, your CPU volts are good, if you get any problems in games and apps, just up the CPU/NB voltage up a bit.



Thanks E. Very impressed so far with regards how little I spent on it. I was chuffed when the CPU unlocked but even more so when I realised it was uber stable and could be clocked well.

I'm actually very impressed with this single slot HD 5770 as well. It is silent up to 70%fan, does not go past 60c at 25% fan and even though it has no voltage adjustment available it's now coping with a little overclock of 930/1200. At 1680x1050 it's playing eveything smoothly enough and I have a near silent setup

I'm definitely going to use it all in a media PC for the front room when I invest in a new monster rig. I may have to get a nice matx board and case for it and do it some justice.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Thanks E. Very impressed so far with regards how little I spent on it. I was chuffed when the CPU unlocked but even more so when I realised it was uber stable and could be clocked well.
> 
> I'm actually very impressed with this single slot HD 5770 as well. It is silent up to 70%fan, does not go past 60c at 25% fan and even though it has no voltage adjustment available it's now coping with a little overclock of 930/1200. At 1680x1050 it's playing eveything smoothly enough and I have a near silent setup
> 
> I'm definitely going to use it all in a media PC for the front room when I invest in a new monster rig. I may have to get a nice matx board and case for it and do it some justice.



just a hint, but the temp on a phenom ii core sensor is a bit out, however a lot of bios compensate for that and will give a correct reading off the CPU if you look for the BIOS value (show up as CPUTIN on HWMON on my board)

EDIT: Just realized you, like me are unlocked so the core sensors don't work anyway


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> just a hint, but the temp on a phenom ii core sensor is a bit out, however a lot of bios compensate for that and will give a correct reading off the CPU if you look for the BIOS value (show up as CPUTIN on HWMON on my board)
> 
> EDIT: Just realized you, like me are unlocked so the core sensors don't work anyway



There's two readings in HW Monitor for myself which correlate to the CPU temps. The one that is higher is the correct one and that's what I'm going by, this Corsair A70 easily cooled a 1090T@4.1 that I used to own so I'm not worried at all. Individual core temp sensors don't show as you correctly said. 

NB temps seem really good as well and is relatively cool to the touch after an hr or two of gaming. All in all very pleased and this Gigabyte board has not thrown me any curveballs, only big positives so far. (Touches wood  )


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2011)

check out my build thread

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=149008


----------



## jeepdriver (Jul 15, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> check out my build thread
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=149008



Bad link ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 16, 2011)

this site needs to have parsing n truncation of links removed!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2342788&posted=1#post2342788


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 16, 2011)

Having a bit of fun with overclocking in standard dual core form today. I'm currently priming @ 4.4GHz and generally seeing what I can get out of this chip...the higher the better.  I'll let you know how I have got on in a couple of hours time.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 17, 2011)

*these chips have come a long way over the years*



trt740 said:


> I would like to join  phenom II 945 3.9ghz   ASUS M3A78-EM AM2+/AM2 AMD *780G* HDMI  using a TRUE black Edition Air cooler
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090109/14.jpg


*945ES verse a 955 Black edition.*


















*Considering these are similar motherboards but I am now running 8 GB of ram,  at tight t1 timing and 2600 N/B plus a 64 bit OS. All for under 300.00 dollars cpu, ram and motherboard.  Serious bang for the buck.  This setup seems fast as hell and it is very hard for me to upgrade but I'm getting the bug. As a after thought it  shows how well the orginal system was made because it still can compete well*


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 17, 2011)

I managed 4.5Ghz in dual core form. At 1.5v temps never went over 42c. I tried it out on Bad Company 2 single player and other than slight loading lag at the start of the level it coped with the game easily, you really can play the game with a dual core!! It actually flies 

Will probably settle down on the overclocking now and lock it into a really cool running 24/7 quad. Only thing that slightly lets it down is that I can't get CL6 timings on this RAM no matter what I do, oh wells


----------



## trt740 (Jul 17, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I managed 4.5Ghz in dual core form. At 1.5v temps never went over 42c. I tried it out on Bad Company 2 single player and other than slight loading lag at the start of the level it coped with the game easily, you really can play the game with a dual core!! It actually flies
> 
> Will probably settle down on the overclocking now and lock it into a really cool running 24/7 quad. Only thing that slightly lets it down is that I can't get CL6 timings on this RAM no matter what I do, oh wells



very nice and gaming is really about the video card


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 17, 2011)

trt740 said:


> very nice and gaming is really about the video card



Absolutely, unfortunately it's an HD 5770 But, like I said earlier in the thread, my monster rig I'm planning for Battlefield 3 will be an all singing, all dancing, BEAST!! This one will get relegated fairly soon into a media setup.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 17, 2011)

trt740 said:


> *945ES verse a 955 Black edition.*http://img.techpowerup.org/090112/Noc371.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no fair we cant see her face.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 17, 2011)

One thing which was poorly mentioned, throughout this Forums, no matter if its Intel or AMD OCing, is, that after a few crashes, due to failed OC attempts, 
you should revert the settings to a known one, that is absolutely stable, and do an sfc /scannow, in the CMD window, with administrator rights...
Because very often, there are system files that get corrupted upon a crash, which can lead to certain programs or games cease to work, or work properly, especially, if the backup file, of the corrupt file, gets corrupted, due to further crashes....this can effectively render your windows unusable, and can be a real pain in the a**.

if someone had told me that a few years earlier, i could have saved many hours of reinstalls and reconfiguring, so i thought, i rather warn you now, and save you that waste of time!

EDIT: *DeDasDude*, how can it be, that you are an air cooling expert "extraordinaire", if you still run on your stock cooler? 
Not to diss you, but in my opinion, i wouldnt call myself that, with Equipment like that. Just a Tip, out of pure, friendly honesty 

I also dont call myself "Watercooling Expert" even tho i supposedly have the biggest rad, and about the biggest amount of fierce fans on it, out of the forums


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 17, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> One thing which was poorly mentioned, throughout this Forums, no matter if its Intel or AMD OCing, is, that after a few crashes, due to failed OC attempts,
> EDIT: *DeDasDude*, how can it be, that you are an air cooling expert "extraordinaire", if you still run on your stock cooler?
> Not to diss you, but in my opinion, i wouldnt call myself that, with Equipment like that. Just a Tip, out of pure, friendly honesty
> 
> I also dont call myself "Watercooling Expert" even tho i supposedly have the biggest rad, and about the biggest amount of fierce fans on it, out of the forums



aircooling as in case cooling, the over all thing. check my ghetto cooling mods and experiments 

and how to scannow. i know OS gets borked as this happened to me


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 17, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> aircooling as in case cooling, the over all thing. check my ghetto cooling mods and experiments
> 
> and how to scannow. i know OS gets borked as this happened to me



Well...i know your stuff, and its not bad...
but dont you think its pretty euphemistic to call yourself "Expert Extraordinaire", 
when youre just good at DIY ghetto improvisation?
Not that it would bother me much, i just dont think it will benefit you, to overadvertise you in such a bold way! 

just my 2 cents


----------



## trt740 (Jul 18, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> no fair we cant see her face.



shes ten so maybe in a few years


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 18, 2011)

trt740 said:


> shes ten so maybe in a few years



oh  *facepalm* lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 18, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Well...i know your stuff, and its not bad...
> but dont you think its pretty euphemistic to call yourself "Expert Extraordinaire",
> when youre just good at DIY ghetto improvisation?
> Not that it would bother me much, i just dont think it will benefit you, to overadvertise you in such a bold way!
> ...



its just sarcasm in my siggy 
im not even a computer engineer 
im from mechanical LOL


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 18, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> its just sarcasm in my siggy
> im not even a computer engineer
> im from mechanical LOL



oh, okay! Self-Sarcasm is indeed very sympathic! Just thought you meant that serious!


----------



## PotatoCat (Jul 25, 2011)

hey guys, question about my overclock.

i overclocked my Phenom II to 3.60 Stock voltage and my load temps (tested using Prime95) are 57-58, is this a good temp range?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 25, 2011)

Something is wrong there. Try reseating your HSF.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 25, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> oh, okay! Self-Sarcasm is indeed very sympathic! Just thought you meant that serious!



i cant even afford an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Something is wrong there. Try reseating your HSF.


No doubt! I was thinking the same thing.

The fan is plugged in hey?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 25, 2011)

Removing unnecessary stuff from my HDD plus thinking to move (eventually) to Win7 but only cause IE10 (according to this bloated M$ marketing strategy that they drop Vista out of support, corporate monopolistic f***s, lol) doesn't support Vista 32- & 64-bit _*at all!!!!!!*_ Why i'm saying this? Cause it's time to upgrade some parts to OC my current 965BE on those: if i'll post my Phenom II 965BE OC on Sabertooth 990FX & Indigo Extreme, you won't mind if i'll remove SpeedFan & other progs like it leaving only CPU-Z & post the OC while Thermal Radar, TurboV EVO, DIGI+ VRM & afforementioned CPU-Z running? Don't worry - LinX, SuperPi 1.5XS & other progs like that will stay. Thanx, need to know cause end of August nears & i'll have enough cash to buy those parts by then. See you all on daily basis & with slightly improved 965BE OC by end of August.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 25, 2011)

I need 1.375v to get 2600mhz stable on the cpu/nb is that okay?


----------



## PotatoCat (Jul 25, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> No doubt! I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> The fan is plugged in hey?



both fans are plugged in, i reseated my cooler now and i still get the same temps... maybe its the TIM that came w/ the cooler?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I need 1.375v to get 2600mhz stable on the cpu/nb is that okay?



That's fine. You can go up to 1.45v 24.7 although i suggest the lower the better.

@PotatoCat

There is definitely something wrong, what are your ambient temps? Can't be the stock TIM. Did you apply it with this method?





http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...sk=view&id=170&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=5


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 25, 2011)

I read some people getting much lower volts than 1.375v i guess it just depends then


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I read some people getting much lower volts than 1.375v i guess it just depends then



My rule of thumb:
for 2.6Ghz
C2 = 1.5v max (have an unlockable 720)
C3 = 1.45v max(same case: unlockable 555)
Those are just my own personal "touch and feel" experiences.

If you can't obtain 2.6 then there is something wrong with the chip's IMC, that mainly pertains to an unlocked Deneb. I know native quads would be a smidgen different but essentially the same. Remember though, cooling is key if giving the IMC a shit-ton of volts. MAKE SURE you get no more than 55C load or you will suffer degradation.


----------



## PotatoCat (Jul 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's fine. You can go up to 1.45v 24.7 although i suggest the lower the better.
> 
> @PotatoCat
> 
> ...



not really, i applied a small dab on the CPU then i used a credit card to put little bits of TIM on the gaps between the nickel plate and the heat pipe. my ambient temps are about 33-34.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I read some people getting much lower volts than 1.375v i guess it just depends then



i have mine at 2500, 1.25V

and my board has >55C on the motherboard sensor. even while stock. should i worry?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 25, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i have mine at 2500, 1.25V
> 
> and my board has >55C on the motherboard sensor. even while stock. should i worry?



You are just one if the cases of pretty good IMC. Dont worry at all.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> You are just one if the cases of pretty good IMC. Dont worry at all.



apparently i never goofed up. however when running intel's burn-in test. it said my system was unstable!


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> apparently i never goofed up. however when running intel's burn-in test. it said my system was unstable!



Then it's unstable.  Your mobo temp sensor is probablly stuck, nothing to worry about.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2011)

My experience on the DHT coolers is that you need to apply paste to the CPU and a very thin layer to the bottom of the heatsink to fill the gaps along the copper and aluminum surfaces.


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> My experience on the DHT coolers is that you need to apply paste to the CPU and a very thin layer to the bottom of the heatsink to fill the gaps along the copper and aluminum surfaces.



That's pretty much what I do. I spread a thin layer on the CPU and rub TIM into the bottom of the DHT cooler to fill in the gaps.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 25, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> apparently i never goofed up. however when running intel's burn-in test. it said my system was unstable!





erocker said:


> Then it's unstable.  Your mobo temp sensor is probablly stuck, nothing to worry about.



Then I rebuke my statement; you will need a touch more volts.


----------



## PotatoCat (Jul 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> That's pretty much what I do. I spread a thin layer on the CPU and rub TIM into the bottom of the DHT cooler to fill in the gaps.



this is what i did but someone said my Temps are wayy off


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2011)

PotatoCat said:


> this is what i did but someone said my Temps are wayy off



Don't know why. This is the method I've always done and never had a problem. I doubt that the application of TIM was/is the source of the temp problem. You really need to screw up the application to make your temps way off.


----------



## PotatoCat (Jul 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> Don't know why. This is the method I've always done and never had a problem. I doubt that the application of TIM was/is the source of the temp problem. You really need to screw up the application to make your temps way off.



do you think its the TIM itself or maybe too much/too little TIM?? the Xigmatek Gaia came with a pretty cheap looking white TIM


----------



## jeepdriver (Jul 25, 2011)

PotatoCat said:


> not really, i applied a small dab on the CPU then i used a credit card to put little bits of TIM on the gaps between the nickel plate and the heat pipe. my ambient temps are about 33-34.


 Looks like your ambient is fairly warm. How's the airflow in your case ?


----------



## PotatoCat (Jul 25, 2011)

jeepdriver said:


> Looks like your ambient is fairly warm. How's the airflow in your case ?



i have a Cooler Master CM690II placed on top of my PC table, i also added an extra intake fan in the bottom of the chassis


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2011)

PotatoCat said:


> i have a Cooler Master CM690II placed on top of my PC table, i also added an extra intake fan in the bottom of the chassis



At least my case has terrific airflow, I don't even have a fan on the bottom.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> Then it's unstable.  Your mobo temp sensor is probablly stuck, nothing to worry about.



no its move from 57C to 63C
i think i need to realign the cooler i facricated.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2011)

What is the max SAFE 24/7 crunching voltage you guys would feed a PII 955 BE and a AII X4 630 
both of them on a Xiggy S1283 with AS5?

right now the PII is running 1.4v @3520mhz and the AII is 3500mhz@1.37v
I think its the board that is holding the PII back so much.
PII is 47c 100% load 
AII is 43c 100 load


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 26, 2011)

FINALLY GOT MY STICKS RUNNING IN DUAL CHANNEL!!!

i found out the mounting system had gotten crooked so it was showing high temps.
i have put 1.45V on the NB
and NB is at 2650GHz!

YAY! DUAL CHANNEL DDR2!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 26, 2011)

Found out Core 3 on my chip is a sucky overclocker.






Takes ~1.38v when on all 4 cores.




p_o_s_pc said:


> What is the max SAFE 24/7 crunching voltage you guys would feed a PII 955 BE and a AII X4 630
> both of them on a Xiggy S1283 with AS5?
> 
> right now the PII is running 1.4v @3520mhz and the AII is 3500mhz@1.37v
> ...



You can go up a little in clock speed, that PII should be hitting ~3.8Ghz @ 1.4v. Athlon II is going to be a bit more board dependent but should be able to obtain about 3.65-7. Temps are fine.



de.das.dude said:


> FINALLY GOT MY STICKS RUNNING IN DUAL CHANNEL!!!
> 
> i found out the mounting system had gotten crooked so it was showing high temps.
> i have put 1.45V on the NB
> ...



Congrats! What's the load temps like?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 26, 2011)

this should answer you question


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 26, 2011)

So I'm guessing a little over 50C, which isn't great but not horrible either.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> So I'm guessing a little over 50C, which isn't great but not horrible either.



AMBIENT IS 37C, whatcha expect.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 26, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> AMBIENT IS 37C, whatcha expect.



Very high compared to my 18C air conditioned ambient


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 26, 2011)

and CPU temps is max 49C not even 50!

and i would  get an AC too. gets 45C inside during may. but my parents dont have enough money, and im just a student.


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Jul 26, 2011)

AMD 955BE 4.0Ghz
AsRock 890GX Extreme 3
8GB Corsair RAM
XFX HD5770 XXX Edition
NZXT Guardian 921RB
Coolit ALC Vantage
LG 42" HD LCD Monitor
Sony MU-TE-KI 7.2 Surround Sound

all this equals one awesome system and looking to upgrading Graphics Card to either HD6770 in Crossfire or a XFX Radeon HD 6950 2GB in the near future

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1924999






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 27, 2011)

Whats the benefits of a higher CPU/NB speed. I have mine set too 2600mhz 1.375v is there any reason why i would want to go higher? I know it helps with memory bandwidth.

EDIT: texaschainsaw01 thats nice voltage at 4ghz.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Whats the benefits of a higher CPU/NB speed. I have mine set too 2600mhz 1.375v is there any reason why i would want to go higher? I know it helps with memory bandw)T: texaschainsaw01 thats nice voltage at 4ghz.



helps scaling and min fps on multi gpu configurations


----------



## PotatoCat (Jul 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> At least my case has terrific airflow, I don't even have a fan on the bottom.



i heard this case has great airflow thats why i bought it, i really dont know the reason why my temps are this high... tomorrow i'll take off the cooler clean it up and reapply some TIM and i'll see what happens.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2011)

PotatoCat said:


> i heard this case has great airflow thats why i bought it, i really dont know the reason why my temps are this high... tomorrow i'll take off the cooler clean it up and reapply some TIM and i'll see what happens.



A lot of times bad contact, poorly applied TIM are the issues.  Keep us posted.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 27, 2011)

PotatoCat said:


> i heard this case has great airflow thats why i bought it, i really dont know the reason why my temps are this high... tomorrow i'll take off the cooler clean it up and reapply some TIM and i'll see what happens.





Chicken Patty said:


> A lot of times bad contact, poorly applied TIM are the issues.  Keep us posted.



What Patty said + check ambient room temp & also tell what revision your CPU is (C2/C3/etc..., mine C3), what TDP (140/125W) & what TIM you use; Xiggy is great CPU HSF developer, if it has mirror finish the better, but if your ambient room temp doesn't allow too much of OC try either to lower it (unlikely though, seeing as my 965BE OC'd to 4.0GHz & idle temp under AS5/VenomousX combo runs like charm & doesn't overheat that much) or try to see what frequencies/voltages you set too high. Or better show your CPU-Z dump, that way the i'll know what you tweaked or not.


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey everyone again lolz

this is my setup lol i told ya what i have now let me show you my setup









www.ragencomputers.yolasite.com

sorry bout the mess lol 4 kids and work not a real great deal of free time


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Jul 27, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Found out Core 3 on my chip is a sucky overclocker.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110726/Capture073.jpg
> 
> Takes ~1.38v when on all 4 cores.
> ...



hey just wondering what board you are using what tyoe of cooling etc to hit 4.0ghz try dropping the fsb down to a even 200mhz put volts to 1.4 then step up your multiplier to hit 4.0ghz look futher down the page to see what my system runs at and try and match to roughly that 


ps only try hitting 4ghz with water cooling


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 27, 2011)

texaschainsaw01 said:


> hey just wondering what board you are using what tyoe of cooling etc to hit 4.0ghz try dropping the fsb down to a even 200mhz put volts to 1.4 then step up your multiplier to hit 4.0ghz look futher down the page to see what my system runs at and try and match to roughly that
> 
> 
> ps only try hitting 4ghz with water cooling



H50 and can only do 4Ghz with core 3 disabled @ 1.41v otherwise, ~1.48v-1.5v but then the chip gets too hot for my liking. Board in question is a Gigabyte ma790x-ud4p. Thanks for trying to help but even it locked and stock(3.2Ghz) is "enough" for my needs. I just like to play with low/mid range hardware. I get a max load temp of ~38C with an ambient of ~19C at 3.8Ghz tri.


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Jul 27, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> H50 and can only do 4Ghz with core 3 disabled @ 1.41v otherwise, ~1.48v-1.5v but then the chip gets too hot for my liking. Board in question is a Gigabyte ma790x-ud4p. Thanks for trying to help but even it locked and stock(3.2Ghz) is "enough" for my needs. I just like to play with low/mid range hardware. I get a max load temp of ~38C with an ambient of ~19C at 3.8Ghz tri.



thats a really good temp at full load lol i have a gigabyte board in the wifes pc with a 555be and i cant unlock the cores put that same chip into my asrock board and unlocks first go lol so far i have found that unlocking and ocing on gigabyte boards suck lol if your ale to get your hands on a asrock board and trying again lolz the board i use is the asrock 890gx extreme3 you can bet them for about 130 bucks my system build has only cost me about 1100 bucks all up and have a great rig


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 28, 2011)

Migrating to an m5a97 soon.


----------



## PotatoCat (Jul 28, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Or better show your CPU-Z dump, that way the i'll know what you tweaked or not.


like this??
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1927051


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Jul 28, 2011)

PotatoCat said:


> like this??
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1927051



lol hope your not running this all the time lolz ok first up your voltage to 1.3 then your multiplier to 16 and that will clock you too 3.2ghz if your aiming for 4ghz you will need a multiplier of 20 but your gonna want to do it in small increments at a time but firstly do you have watercooling coz atm from your screen dump i havent seen a pc running those specs in over 15 years lol

ps sorry for any spelling mistakes im on my mobile


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Jul 28, 2011)

PotatoCat said:


> like this??
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1927051



lol hope your not running this all the time lolz ok first up your voltage to 1.3 then your multiplier to 16 and that will clock you too 3.2ghz if your aiming for 4ghz you will need a multiplier of 20 but your gonna want to do it in small increments at a time but firstly do you have watercooling coz atm from your screen dump i havent seen a pc running those specs in over 15 years lol

ps sorry for any spelling mistakes im on my mobile


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 28, 2011)

texaschainsaw01 said:


> thats a really good temp at full load lol i have a gigabyte board in the wifes pc with a 555be and i cant unlock the cores put that same chip into my asrock board and unlocks first go lol so far i have found that unlocking and ocing on gigabyte boards suck lol if your ale to get your hands on a asrock board and trying again lolz the board i use is the asrock 890gx extreme3 you can bet them for about 130 bucks my system build has only cost me about 1100 bucks all up and have a great rig



Yeh my unlocked x2 555 which I have clocked to 4.1GHz really sucks on this Gigabyte board  Certain boards are just better equipped for the unlocking, whether it's ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI etc....


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Jul 28, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Yeh my unlocked x2 555 which I have clocked to 4.1GHz really sucks on this Gigabyte board  Certain boards are just better equipped for the unlocking, whether it's ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI etc....



yeah i found gigabyte boards to be reliable for basic office use or stock systems anything that involves OC'ing or anything like that just cant really handle it shadedshu


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 28, 2011)

PotatoCat said:


> like this??
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1927051



Turn off C'n'Q, TurboCore (if present) & other power saving/auto OC'ing features in BIOS; leave the CPU frequency @ default but raise the following:

CPU multi (ratio, or how is it called on your mobo);
CPU/NB frequency;
RAM voltage;
RAM timings;
HT frequency;
NB/HT voltage;
VDDA voltage (balancing interaction between CPU [over]clock & RAM frequency, i think);
RAM frequency (in this case if it's unstable, better lower it but raise CPU/NB or HT frequency).

What HSF & TIM you got? Also, here's my screen dump of 4.0GHz OC in canardpc:

Not validated, CPU-Z 1.58, but that's cause of 30+ degrees C heat in my appartment 







Same clock but almost 2 months before with CPU-Z 1.57






Enjoy & good luck with finding your CPU's highest stable OC.


----------



## PotatoCat (Jul 28, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Turn off C'n'Q, TurboCore (if present) & other power saving/auto OC'ing features in BIOS; leave the CPU frequency @ default but raise the following:
> 
> CPU multi (ratio, or how is it called on your mobo);
> CPU/NB frequency;
> ...


ok thanks!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 28, 2011)

hy guys, how much volts for a 2.6ghz HT?


----------



## PotatoCat (Jul 28, 2011)

umm problem i think
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928142

i did this and my temps right now are 8C higher than before


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> hy guys, how much volts for a 2.6ghz HT?



Don't bother. Leave HT at 2ghz.. Unless you like lower performance.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> Don't bother. Leave HT at 2ghz.. Unless you like lower performance.



ok. :shadedshu

but any explanation?


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> ok. :shadedshu
> 
> but any explanation?



Lower performance. Not necessary. Possibly less stability. Aboslutely no need to do it. If you want performance, CPU and CPU/NB are the things to overclock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 28, 2011)

PotatoCat said:


> umm problem i think
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928142
> 
> i did this and my temps right now are 8C higher than before


1.65v holy crap!! Lower that stuff asap!


----------



## PotatoCat (Jul 28, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> 1.65v holy crap!! Lower that stuff asap!



to what?? 1.3v??


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 28, 2011)

2PotatoCaT:

Lower CPU voltage right this moment; even though Xigmatek's HSF is ace those volts reserved for _*LN2*_ or _*liquid cooling with Indigo Extreme!!!!!!!!*_ If you'll leave it like that (at 1.65v) - fine, but don't tell i didn't warned you once you'll _smell_ both base of HSF & CPU. 

After that you'll lower the CPU voltage, play with following like this:

CPU frequency=200MHz;
CPU multi=x18/19/20 (small increments);
CPU voltage=1.35 through 1.45v (again, in small increments);
DRAM frequency=1333MHz/1600MHz if just 2 banks filled, but try to leave @ 1333MHz anyway if it causes stability issues;
DRAM voltage/timings=according to what RAM manufacturer suggests as ideal for OC'ing or tweak as you desire;
CPU/NB=2000 thru 2400MHz, so you won't have RAM stability issues; if you want raise it even all the way to 2500MHz;
HT Link frequency=2000MHz 24/7; 
VDDA=2.7000v; this one for balance between RAM frequency & CPU's OC, though i might be wrong again;
NB voltage=1.25v;
HT voltage=1.20v.

Your mobo supports DDR3 so playing with those is just as essential as playing with rest of voltages, frequencies & in RAM's case with timings as well, but 1.65v under something other than *LN2?????!!!!!!!!* Unless you willing to purchase LN2 after all.  jk Nevertheless, good luck with the tweaking i gave & try to be gentle when playing with those even though i gave you quite good example; small increments, always small increments. Good luck.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 28, 2011)

heres mine.





probably can push it more. CPU seems stable under intel burnin.
check my NB


----------



## PotatoCat (Jul 28, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> 2PotatoCaT:
> 
> Lower CPU voltage right this moment; even though Xigmatek's HSF is ace those volts reserved for _*LN2*_ or _*liquid cooling with Indigo Extreme!!!!!!!!*_ If you'll leave it like that (at 1.65v) - fine, but don't tell i didn't warned you once you'll _smell_ both base of HSF & CPU.
> 
> ...


i feel so retarded 
but thanks for the settings!! with the settings you gave me my load temps (stressed via Prime95) dropped to 48!! thats 10C lower than my previous temps 

i didnt have a VDDA option on my BIOS so i didnt do that

here is the CPUID thing
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928257


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah man 1.55v is as high as you wanna go. To me thats pushing it.

Hell Im runnin 3.7 on 6 cores and Im only at 1.35v.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 28, 2011)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928258


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Jul 28, 2011)

PotatoCat said:


> umm problem i think
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928142
> 
> i did this and my temps right now are 8C higher than before



yes you should expect a little more temp considering your've gone from 800mhz to 3.4ghz but yes lower your voltage to 1.2-1.4 highest lol 1.6 is a sure fire way to fry your cpu real quick


----------



## PotatoCat (Jul 28, 2011)

texaschainsaw01 said:


> yes you should expect a little more temp considering your've gone from 800mhz to 3.4ghz but yes lower your voltage to 1.2-1.4 highest lol 1.6 is a sure fire way to fry your cpu real quick


check my last post


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 28, 2011)

PotatoCat said:


> i feel so retarded
> but thanks for the settings!! with the settings you gave me my load temps (stressed via Prime95) dropped to 48!! thats 10C lower than my previous temps
> 
> i didnt have a VDDA option on my BIOS so i didnt do that
> ...



You welcome & good luck in OC'ing dude (or mate if you from around Europe).


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Turn off C'n'Q, TurboCore (if present) & other power saving/auto OC'ing features in BIOS; leave the CPU frequency @ default but raise the following:
> 
> CPU multi (ratio, or how is it called on your mobo);
> CPU/NB frequency;
> ...



it crosses 35C in my room


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2011)

click my signature pic for the CPU-z validation.

this is stable! my room is 35C ATM and it still passed intels burnin.

somehow i am getting better OC-ing performance with dual channel RAM!


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> it crosses 35C in my room



30/31 degrees C in my room, Petah-Tiqwa, Israel; humidity - 55%. PC doesn't fries itself right off the bat, but it definitelly makes me way more then "just" worried. Air con helps slightly to solve the heat issue both for person & PC; AC & _freezing cold_ shower is. 




de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110729/Stable OC.png
> 
> click my signature pic for the CPU-z validation.
> 
> ...



Gimme 10-15 mins - i'll check it.

*UPDATE*

I know it'll sound repetitive, but switch to AM3+/DDR3 mobo + DDR3 RAM preferrably 1600MHz (seeing Dozer comes out soon): 945/955BE/965BE/etc... are feeling _waaayyyy_ better with such setup; and forgive me if i somehow offend you, but - buy new & improved _*PSU*_!!!!!!!!!!! That one is blocking you; i have 1K HX1000W & i'm soon going to replace it by AX1200 by end of August; trust me i'm almost broke as we speak & i'm still going to buy it. Nevertheless, great clock with the setup you got. PSU is your primary replacement & asap. BTW: HX1000W is in my current setup for almost 3 years now; served me with 955BE & this 965BE i got. Three f***ing years & i'm only thinking of replacing it prior to beginning of Doomsd....., erm, 2012.  jk Good luck & great OC, man.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> 30/31 degrees C in my room, Petah-Tiqwa, Israel; humidity - 55%. PC doesn't fries itself right off the bat, but it definitelly makes me way more then "just" worried. Air con helps slightly to solve the heat issue both for person & PC; AC & _freezing cold_ shower is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, i know. but i am broke.

the RAM isnt even mine. its twilyth's. he was kind enough to send me, completely free.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> 30/31 degrees C in my room, Petah-Tiqwa, Israel; humidity - 55%. PC doesn't fries itself right off the bat, but it definitelly makes me way more then "just" worried. Air con helps slightly to solve the heat issue both for person & PC; AC & _freezing cold_ shower is.



i dont have air con.

its 7pm here and still
33C
Haze			
Wind: SW at 10 km/h			
Humidity: 66%


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i dont have air con.
> 
> its 7pm here and still
> 33C
> ...



That's just like in Israel, slightly less:

5:40pm currently;
31C
No haze;
Wind: NW 19kmph;
Humidity: 55%.

Less but still f***ed up.  In August i think it'll easily hit ~40C & 70 or 80% humidity; in 2012 January thru November it will be hottest & in 12.12.2012 we'll see if R. Emmerich was right or just BS'ing. Maya is though. Both of us need to wait til temps will get lower in Autumn/possibly end of September that's given; me - i have to order & get Indigo Extreme as well. I'll make a deal with you: i'll buy 2 or 3 packs of this ETI & when i'll test it on my current CPU (end of August or beginning of September) i'll tell you how it performed, deal? Also i'll need to buy AX1200W for this job, OT i know but i hope it'll be sufficient for squeezing out a lil' bit more out of CPU just as much.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2011)

it hits 45C in my room every summer LOL.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 29, 2011)

That's f***ed up. 

Regardless, i repeat: end of August, hope we made a deal. And besides i wanna see for myself in a 1st place how my current CPU works with AX1200W/Indigo Extreme combo: bet this ETI ace compared to AS5 or all TIMs for that matter. Costs abit too much though, so 3 packages of this ETI will suffice for now. So: deal?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2011)

i is confused. whats the deal 


ans as for low temps. it hits 11-12C easily in my room during winter LOL


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 29, 2011)

^ read post #12851


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 29, 2011)

The deal was that once i'll have Indigo Extreme in my hands & tested on my current CPU (965BE) i'll tell you how it performed & you'll decide whether it'll convince you to upgrade to this or not. Plus i said that i'll also buy AX1200W PSU along with Indigo Extreme & again you'll decide whether it's worthy or not to upgrade in addition to Indigo Extreme. Now: deal?  

Both of us need money & quite desperetally, mine will also go for upgrade+purchase of few web designing apps (& for other things in life ), so i thought what the hell, i'll help you decide to improve upon your current OC misadventure, even though you'll have to shed some cash; but you will not be alone - i'll definitelly buy those, that's given.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2011)

ofcourse i will buy. i dont have to decide. i know i need a bettwe psu. plan on the corsair GS600 or GS800.

As for TIM i am satisfied with my coolermaster  cheap one 
but i am really broke. im a student you see. im only 19, and got like 20$ in the bank


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 29, 2011)

I used Indigo Extreme and it was junk... I wouldn't waste your money on it.
If it were like 5 dollars for the 3 pack id say yes but I've found a product that does just as good a job for cheaper... Just lap the cpu and heat sink and be done with it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> I used Indigo Extreme and it was junk... I wouldn't waste your money on it.
> If it were like 5 dollars for the 3 pack id say yes but I've found a product that does just as good a job for cheaper... Just lap the cpu and heat sink and be done with it.



already done it. i lapped the heatsink, with 320grit, but i used a tool at 35000 rpm so it is silky smooth.


And yeah i read that its hard to achieve flow on amd CPUs.

you need to take the CPU to 90C to cure it! :O



btw was running CPU burnin. max was 52C. ran for a long time ~30mins. but when i was closing the 4 instances, i got BSOD LOLOL


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> already done it. i lapped the heatsink, with 320grit, but i used a tool at 35000 rpm so it is silky smooth.
> 
> 
> And yeah i read that its hard to achieve flow on amd CPUs.
> ...


320 grit? I think you mean 3200 grit
90c is no problem, just unhook the power to the cooling fan, boot up and wait till it shuts down. After that let it sit for 10min befor touching a thing... after that its cured.

EDIT for using a tool!!! It wont be flat! you need to use glass and a steady hand to lap my friend.

I had a water pump fail and the cpu hit 110c b4 it shut down and that was using the x4 955
She never had a problem after that temp


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 29, 2011)

110 

i got scared when my pump failed and the computer shut itself down after a second or two at around 65c!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah was 108c or 110c im not sure. It was boiling the coolant in the loop and when I looked at the temp program thats what it said. It was hot! you could smell it and I casually leaned over and flipped off the power, I'm sure if I bumped the case the cpu would likely been shot from solder joints breaking lol 
Replaced the pump and never gave a single problem... It even clocked as good as before the melt down

Sorry it was my x4 940 not the 955


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> ofcourse i will buy. i dont have to decide. i know i need a bettwe psu. plan on the corsair GS600 or GS800.
> 
> As for TIM i am satisfied with my coolermaster  cheap one
> but i am really broke. im a student you see. im only 19, and got like 20$ in the bank



Sorry then, just good luck in purchasing PSU; actually for both of us. AX1200W will suffice for components i'll purchase (mobo, RAM, HDD or SSD, etc....). GS800 Gaming series? Good choice & good luck, dude.

2fullinfusion:

Only way to find out is to find out yourself: i'll see how it fairs out for me (Indigo Extreme) & tell whether you were right or wrong in what you said bout it; have to find it out for myself, don't i?  Thanx regardless.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 29, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Sorry then, just good luck in purchasing PSU; actually for both of us. AX1200W will suffice for components i'll purchase (mobo, RAM, HDD or SSD, etc....). GS800 Gaming series? Good choice & good luck, dude.
> 
> 2fullinfusion:
> 
> Only way to find out is to find out yourself: i'll see how it fairs out for me (Indigo Extreme) & tell whether you were right or wrong in what you said bout it; have to find it out for myself, don't i?  Thanx regardless.


No worries, im just passing on my testing and the IGE looks cool and thats abought it.
Just make sure you get it on perfect the 1st time around or it's not going to work for ya.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 29, 2011)

That one is given: if you slightly move from intended side it can reflow entire mobo with bubbles & s***.  jk 

Last thing i need is reflowed mobo instead of CPU; stay tuned - gotta see for myself how this ETI performs with extreme Phenom II OC'ing, especially in hot & humid Israeli summer. Hope it'll be awesome, compared to my current TIM (AS5) as they suggest in reviews round web & in SideWinder Computers.


----------



## jeepdriver (Jul 30, 2011)

Some interesting reading on TIMs

http://skinneelabs.com/2011-tim-results/


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> 320 grit? I think you mean 3200 grit
> 90c is no problem, just unhook the power to the cooling fan, boot up and wait till it shuts down. After that let it sit for 10min befor touching a thing... after that its cured.
> 
> EDIT for using a tool!!! It wont be flat! you need to use glass and a steady hand to lap my friend.
> ...



actually no. good luck in finding anything higher than 320 grit here in india.

and you will wont be able to tell its a 320 grit. i compared it to this guy on TPU who manually lapped. mine was better. i also tried the water drop test, where i let a water drop slide down the base. no water trail = me happy.


----------



## soratheultima (Jul 31, 2011)

hello guys i want to overclock my phenom II x4 940 *stock 3 ghz* but for some reason it won't go past 3.3 ghz and crashes i got to 3.5 once but it was unstable and crashed every program and 3.6 as reported by others as working with aircoolers worked to with them but for me it gives me an instant crash *BSOD* as soon as i do it...:/  the attachment shows a pic of everything about my computer i want to get it to 3.6 *btw i have stock cooling fan and a ATI 6950 HD unlocked*


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Jul 31, 2011)

soratheultima said:


> hello guys i want to overclock my phenom II x4 940 *stock 3 ghz* but for some reason it won't go past 3.3 ghz and crashes i got to 3.5 once but it was unstable and crashed every program and 3.6 as reported by others as working with aircoolers worked to with them but for me it gives me an instant crash *BSOD* as soon as i do it...:/  the attachment shows a pic of everything about my computer i want to get it to 3.6 *btw i have stock cooling fan and a ATI 6950 HD unlocked*



ok for starters software is unreliable for ocing it is much easier and reliable to use the bios first off you have to know what you are aiming for in your oc secondly for a good stable cool overclock easiest way for a begginer is to up the multiplier in the bios what mb are you using and what are your ambient temps and your temps at stock if you can get a aftermarket cooler it would help pm me and i can walk you through


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 31, 2011)

soratheultima said:


> hello guys i want to overclock my phenom II x4 940 *stock 3 ghz* but for some reason it won't go past 3.3 ghz and crashes i got to 3.5 once but it was unstable and crashed every program and 3.6 as reported by others as working with aircoolers worked to with them but for me it gives me an instant crash *BSOD* as soon as i do it...:/  the attachment shows a pic of everything about my computer i want to get it to 3.6 *btw i have stock cooling fan and a ATI 6950 HD unlocked*



same procy as mine and I'm running 3.4GHz @ 1.365V with CPUNB/IMC at 1.4V because of havin 4 dimms installed anything less causes bsod's and instability also most others here are using after market coolers not stock ones I myself am using an Thermolab Baram


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 31, 2011)

soratheultima said:


> hello guys i want to overclock my phenom II x4 940 *stock 3 ghz* but for some reason it won't go past 3.3 ghz and crashes i got to 3.5 once but it was unstable and crashed every program and 3.6 as reported by others as working with aircoolers worked to with them but for me it gives me an instant crash *BSOD* as soon as i do it...:/  the attachment shows a pic of everything about my computer i want to get it to 3.6 *btw i have stock cooling fan and a ATI 6950 HD unlocked*



you maybe want to look at you ram frequency and CPU/NB at first.... thats the main bottlenecks in your system, as 1800NB with 533 cl4 ram is TERRIBLY slow... no matter if 3 ghz or 3.6 ghz.

can you somehow get the ram at least up to 667? you didnt included your specs memwise, so idk if its even capable of that!


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2011)

jeepdriver said:


> Some interesting reading on TIMs
> 
> http://skinneelabs.com/2011-tim-results/



I can't believe a TIM would make so much of a difference. Though, it uses some sort of phase change tech.. I need to pick some up.


----------



## soratheultima (Jul 31, 2011)

you mean the Dram frequency which is at 266.7 mhz? i have different types of ram * knows its stupid to add different types in but for me it has worked pretty fast so far but if you could help me that would be nice* 
heres my ram *info from cpu z
DIMM #				1
	SMBus address		0x50
	Memory type		DDR2
	Module format		Regular UDIMM
	Manufacturer (ID)	Corsair (7F7F9E0000000000)
	Size			2048 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC2-6400 (400 MHz)
	Part number		CM2X2048-6400C5   
	Number of banks		2
	Data width		64 bits
	Correction		None
	Nominal Voltage		1.80 Volts
	EPP			no
	XMP			no
JEDEC timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
	JEDEC #1		4.0-4-4-13-15 @ 270 MHz
	JEDEC #2		5.0-5-5-18-22 @ 400 MHz

DIMM #				2
	SMBus address		0x51
	Memory type		DDR2
	Module format		Regular UDIMM
	Manufacturer (ID)	Corsair (7F7F9E0000000000)
	Size			2048 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC2-6400 (400 MHz)
	Part number		CM2X2048-6400C5   
	Number of banks		2
	Data width		64 bits
	Correction		None
	Nominal Voltage		1.80 Volts
	EPP			no
	XMP			no
JEDEC timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
	JEDEC #1		4.0-4-4-13-15 @ 270 MHz
	JEDEC #2		5.0-5-5-18-22 @ 400 MHz

DIMM #				3
	SMBus address		0x52
	Memory type		DDR2
	Module format		Regular UDIMM
	Manufacturer (ID)	Micron Technology (2C00000000000000)
	Size			2048 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC2-6400 (400 MHz)
	Part number		ITC
	Manufacturing date	Week 18/Year 09
	Number of banks		2
	Data width		64 bits
	Correction		None
	Nominal Voltage		1.80 Volts
	EPP			no
	XMP			no
JEDEC timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
	JEDEC #1		4.0-4-4-12-16 @ 266 MHz
	JEDEC #2		5.0-5-5-15-20 @ 333 MHz
	JEDEC #3		6.0-6-6-18-24 @ 400 MHz

DIMM #				4
	SMBus address		0x53
	Memory type		DDR2
	Module format		Regular UDIMM
	Manufacturer (ID)	G.Skill (7F7F7F7FCD000000)
	Size			2048 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC2-5300 (333 MHz)
	Part number		F2-5300CL4-2GBPQ
	Number of banks		2
	Data width		64 bits
	Correction		None
	Nominal Voltage		1.80 Volts
	EPP			no
	XMP			no
JEDEC timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
	JEDEC #1		4.0-4-4-12-20 @ 333 MHz


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2011)

Get rid of the sticks in slot 3 and 4. Run your remaining RAM at 400mhz 5 5-5-15. Having that extra ram in there doesn't help at all.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 31, 2011)

2erocker:

Phase Change Metal Alloy (PCMA), precision Engineered Thermal Interface; Gary (the guy @ SWC) recommended me this. Check some vids @ YouTube comparing this to AS5, or better yet purchase one (warning: this Indigo Extreme is one pricey m**********r - ~19USD package) & test it for yourself. Or ask bta or W1z to review it.  I will see how it plays for me once got hold of it.


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> 2erocker:
> 
> Phase Change Metal Alloy (PCMA), precision Engineered Thermal Interface; Gary (the guy @ SWC) recommended me this. Check some vids @ YouTube comparing this to AS5, or better yet purchase one (warning: this Indigo Extreme is one pricey m**********r - ~19USD package, though i still gonna buy 2 or 3 ) & test it for yourself. Or ask bta or W1z to review it.  I will see how it plays for me once got hold of it.



I have some samples on the way.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome. When is the review due?  Gonna wait. Thanx.


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Awesome. When is the review due?  Gonna wait. Thanx.



It's not for a review. I will post up the results here.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 31, 2011)

No prob, though it would've be even a bit better if someone of you TPU staff could do a review afterall.  Still, thanx regardless - will wait.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Tell you the Truth I look forward to BD n yes the Quad and Hex Core Ph2s are amazing for the price, They are not the fastest in town but you do get more for the price than LGA 1155. N Tell you the truth I dont like intels strategy, several desktop sockets makes my confidence in compatibility and future upgrades very low. I could care less about how great the cpus are but if your having to change sockets all the time its a waste of money.

TBH Might aswell go with 1366 and stick with it, 1156/55 to me are dead from the get go.

I know AMD has had AM2, AM3 and + editions now, + to me just means its automatically compatible with BD without a bios update that majority of average joes dont even know what a bios is or even would dare to update it.

Im suspecting AMD might wind up moving to a new socket for the Second Gen BD CPUs, unless if they can pull it off with AM3+ with a Quad Channel DDR3/4 controller and PCI E 2.1/3.0 Standard.

Im assuming BD only has a DDR3 controller on it, it be wasteful to have DDR2 on it since its been phased out.

TBH all this integration of glue logic into the CPU to me equals more stuff to fail and heat increases and signal noise. To me i see it as system on a single chip. peh might aswell not even have a motherboard or video cards anymore or even modularity if this keeps up... Mightaswell just get Embedded systems...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 1, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im suspecting AMD might wind up moving to a new socket for the Second Gen BD CPUs, unless if they can pull it off with AM3+ with a Quad Channel DDR3/4 controller and PCI E 2.1/3.0 Standard.



Then your suspection was right, if you take a closer look at AMDs roadmap, you will see, that AM3+ is a stopgap solution....
Enhanced Bulldozer (BD Gen 2) will be produced for the upcoming FM2 socket, which (hopefully) will be shared by the Next-Gen Bulldozer (BD Gen 3)


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 7, 2011)

Does any one know if you can bump up the multiplyer with this elcheapo board ? 
Biostar N688SB-M2S


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 7, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Does any one know if you can bump up the multiplyer with this elcheapo board ?
> Biostar N688SB-M2S


Im sure most of us all don't know! But im sure you'll tell us


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Aug 7, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Does any one know if you can bump up the multiplyer with this elcheapo board ?
> Biostar N688SB-M2S



hey can you get some photos of the bios please cant find anything online so if you can upload some photos of the bios i will try and help


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Does any one know if you can bump up the multiplyer with this elcheapo board ?
> Biostar N688SB-M2S



That is determined by the CPU. I can't find that exact model anywhere on the internet, but the closest model is an AM2 motherboard that doesn't support Phenom II's.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> That is determined by the CPU. I can't find that exact model anywhere on the internet, but the closest model is an AM2 motherboard that doesn't support Phenom II's.


Ah that could be the problem. It is the 2nd gamer on my specs. It isn't a Phenom. I didn't realize you can't adjust the multiplyer on the Athlons. So what routes do you take to OC them ? Thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 7, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Ah that could be the problem. It is the 2nd gamer on my specs. It isn't a Phenom. I didn't realize you can't adjust the multiplyer on the Athlons. So what routes do you take to OC them ? Thanks



Raise base clock along with locking other frequencies (ram, PCI/PCIE, NB, CPU-NB, HT Link).


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 7, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Ah that could be the problem. It is the 2nd gamer on my specs. It isn't a Phenom. I didn't realize you can't adjust the multiplyer on the Athlons. So what routes do you take to OC them ? Thanks


http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/content.php?S_ID=517


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 7, 2011)

Phenom x4 925 Oced to 3.2ghz
on a hyper tx3 idle 34C full load 44C soon to be Zalman CNPS9000
mobo= asrock a770de+


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 7, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Phenom x4 925 Oced to 3.2ghz
> on a hyper tx3 idle 34C full load 44C soon to be Zalman CNPS9000
> mobo= asrock a770de+



push it harder man.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 7, 2011)

Im not pushing it any farther till i get my new cooler. I dont trust this one, some times its 44 full load, sometimes its 52!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 7, 2011)

mine goes to ~64C full load CPU burning.
but that was when it was 37C ambient. its a lot cooler now! 28C  

but AMD's 4HP stock cooler kicks ass!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 7, 2011)

If you want a hyper TX3 I'll gladly sell you mine :3


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 7, 2011)

hyper tx3 has got only 3heatpipes. and its poopy. it prolly wont fit in my mini tower.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 7, 2011)

it is poopy lol, do you think a true 120 would? someone on here is selling one for $30


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 7, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> it is poopy lol, do you think a true 120 would? someone on here is selling one for $30



its all about aluminium plate area, amount of airflow and number of heat pipes and how effectively the heatpipes take up heat (i.e copper base or direct contact).
also dependso n the arrangement of the heatpipes etc.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition overclocked to  3.8GHz  on a Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H (rev 2.0) motherboard with a Zalman 9500 CPU Cooler.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

Thats me just done a few hours of OCCT and it never crashed in gaming either.

CPU 1.375v
VDDA 2.8v
CPU/NB 1.375v - 2665mhz
RAM 1.5v

Not sure but i dont think this cpu likes going at 3.6ghz (with a half decent voltage), i had tried moving the multi only, then fsb with the ram higher but its stable just now so might just leave it.

I dont think i have CnQ on but CPUZ is showing 1.355v sometimes 1.358v when ive got it set to 1.375v?


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 7, 2011)

i cant get 3.6 stable on 1.45v.
its too hot here X(


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Then your suspection was right, if you take a closer look at AMDs roadmap, you will see, that AM3+ is a stopgap solution....
> Enhanced Bulldozer (BD Gen 2) will be produced for the upcoming FM2 socket, which (hopefully) will be shared by the Next-Gen Bulldozer (BD Gen 3)



AM3+ to me just means the boards support bd out of box without bios update. Im pretty sure majority of existing Am3 boards support it. It would be very nice if the server n desktop sockets were the same. It would cut down on production costs.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 7, 2011)

does this look right?


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL. it looks noobish j/k.
thats one helluva interface you have there.


and try sticking your HT to 2000MHz. it gives more stability and doesnt hamper performance.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 7, 2011)

It came with my mobo. This one doesn't let me custom oc. It does that ez oc stuff.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 7, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> AM3+ to me just means the boards support bd out of box without bios update. Im pretty sure majority of existing Am3 boards support it. It would be very nice if the server n desktop sockets were the same. It would cut down on production costs.



am3+ means, that the socket is physically different, with not necessarily a new chipset, but most probably. the majority of am3 boards would support it, chipsetwise, but due to a physically different socket (the old, white one) compability will never exist.

The Server Sockets are not pins anymore, they are LGA like Intel uses it for quite a bit of time... its probably cheaper for AMD, to do it the old way, in AM3+ and FM1,till now,
but who knows? 
Maybe FM2 will be LGA too?

@ Kevinheraiz
Drop the HT, 2300 wont benefit you in any way, and will only produce instability, if it does anything at all.
and better stop using software OC solutions, they produce worser outcome than hardware based OC...
only tool that i can recommend is K10stat, thats what the pros use too, but besides that, software clocking is futile.

and to you both, Kevin and Dude.... better read some of the last 500 pages...just my recommendation!
i dont like it too much, to see my favorite thread crapped with questions and answers, that were asked a few hundred times already...
(Phenom 2 is out a few years already, and there are no secrets regarding clocking it anymore)
doesnt help to slim it down and structure it better, eh?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 7, 2011)

That program I only use for fan speed and such, but im talking about in bios, it only has automatic ocing. It goes by 5%


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 7, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> That program I only use for fan speed and such, but im talking about in bios, it only has automatic ocing. It goes by 5%



then one tip:
use this program for FSB raising and fan speed control only, and control the multi and cpu and cpu/NB voltages with K10stat. you will make yourself much happier, doing that, be assured


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, do you have a link to download it? I checked on google and all of the sites looked sketchy


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2011)

AMD Overdrive should work.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 7, 2011)

yup, it's working. I don't like the sliders though, makes it really hard to get it right


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> yup, it's working. I don't like the sliders though, makes it really hard to get it right



Use the arrow keys to dial it in.   *and be careful. Your board (the 770 chipset specifically) will burn if you push it too far.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 7, 2011)

Ahh, thats better! I'm still a bit of a n00b with overclocking. What would you put everything at for a stable 3.2ghz the multiplier is 14x and cpu is at 229 and 1.3250 volts


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Ahh, thats better! I'm still a bit of a n00b with overclocking. What would you put everything at for a stable 3.2ghz the multiplier is 14x and cpu is at 229 and 1.3250 volts



Actually, that looks pretty good. I wouldn't go over 1.4v with that board on the CPU.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 7, 2011)

I prob will stay with this speed for a while. 28C for each core  Thanks Mr. rock! And you too Velvetwafer  :3


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 7, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Thanks, do you have a link to download it? I checked on google and all of the sites looked sketchy


here, that should help you:
K10stat



erocker said:


> AMD Overdrive should work.


If it works, its great... but if it does not, its one of the most bugged, glitchy tools, i ever used... i learned it to be a horrible alternative to k10stat, along some third party fsb changer.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> am3+ means, that the socket is physically different, with not necessarily a new chipset, but most probably. the majority of am3 boards would support it, chipsetwise, but due to a physically different socket (the old, white one) compability will never exist.
> 
> The Server Sockets are not pins anymore, they are LGA like Intel uses it for quite a bit of time... its probably cheaper for AMD, to do it the old way, in AM3+ and FM1,till now,
> but who knows?
> ...



Read this
http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/AM3_PLUS_Ready/

and if you can find a translator for this be my guest

http://www.pctreiber.net/2011/cebit...e-an-am3-mainboards-mit-alten-chipsatzen.html


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Read this
> http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/AM3_PLUS_Ready/
> 
> and if you can find a translator for this be my guest
> ...



yeah, thats about what i said... only that asus knowingly used the wrong pictures, showing boards with white sockets. the asrock pictures sport the black sockets which will definetly work... the asus boards will work too, just that there are probably 2 revisions, the ones with the white sockets, and the ones with the black sockets


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 8, 2011)

anyone knows about the limits of my 785G chipset?

AIDA64 identifies it as an RS880?

i have the reference to 270.
and NB is at 2700.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> anyone knows about the limits of my 785G chipset?
> 
> AIDA64 identifies it as an RS880?
> 
> ...



i guess, before you reach the limits of your chipset, you rather reach the limits of your CPU or VRM


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 8, 2011)

i think i know that. i cant seem to get 275 stable on the ram or CPU


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> yeah, thats about what i said... only that asus knowingly used the wrong pictures, showing boards with white sockets. the asrock pictures sport the black sockets which will definetly work... the asus boards will work too, just that there are probably 2 revisions, the ones with the white sockets, and the ones with the black sockets



I dont think socket color has a matter in this,

http://news.softpedia.com/news/MSI-...3-Bulldozer-CPUs-via-BIOS-Update-192632.shtml


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes but the black ones are cooler!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 8, 2011)

My next purchase is going to be some decent memory that does 6 timings at 1600MHz, any suggestions anyone? I'll be going the 8gb route as well, ideally 2x 4GB sticks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> My next purchase is going to be some decent memory that does 6 timings at 1600MHz, any suggestions anyone? I'll be going the 8gb route as well, ideally 2x 4GB sticks.



I got a 2x2gb suggestion, Mushkin Ridgebacks.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I got a 2x2gb suggestion, Mushkin Ridgebacks.



Cheers Jr...have you ever tried them in a 4x2 config? I see you are pushing CL 5, is that at 1333Mhz or 1066MHz? 

edit - just noticed 1Ghz


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 8, 2011)

i has 5-5-5-16 at 1080MHz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> I dont think socket color has a matter in this,
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/MSI-...3-Bulldozer-CPUs-via-BIOS-Update-192632.shtml



tha pretty old news,probably obsolete by now, and especially regarding the fact, that AMD stated time and time again, even months later, that zambezi would not only have 1 pin more, but also much thicker pins,which still makes it physically incompatible to am3 sockets.

And, regarding the fact, that AM3+ is a stopgap solution, which only the first generation Bulldozers will run on, i can hardly see a reason for AMD, to introduce a physically different socket am3+, which is useless, due to no processor ever beeing made for it, as all 1st gen BDs could run on a plain am3 socket. seems HIGHLY unlikely to me.

Sorry, i rather believe AMD,and my own Eyes, when looking at an AM3+ Socket up close, then Softpedia


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Cheers Jr...have you ever tried them in a 4x2 config? I see you are pushing CL 5, is that at 1333Mhz or 1066MHz?
> 
> edit - just noticed 1Ghz



Mine are old school ddr2 blacklines but that's what _my_ plans are with a new board that i am going to be getting soon. Also these like cl4 and a lower speed more. Didn't do research when I bought them but they work good.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 9, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Yes but the black ones are cooler!



Until you put a cpu in them and a heatsink on top, then you can't tell the difference anyway. lol.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm baaaaacckkkkkkkkk. [o_0]/


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 11, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm baaaaacckkkkkkkkk. [o_0]/



 I'm still here xD how you been J5>?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 11, 2011)

Been busy like crazy man! Its good be back in camp AMD though, thats for sure. Have a 555 Callisto holding me over until Bulldozer shows its head and finally got myself a pair of GTX 480's that I've wanted since they came out. I'll be abusing the 555 next weekend for sure.


----------



## Valnjes (Aug 11, 2011)

N68C-S UCC
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711263

Cheep and clean! :3


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 11, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> N68C-S UCC
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711263
> 
> Cheep and clean! :3



What batch # on that chip?

@j5

Same here on all accounts. methinks you should try unlocking the chip.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 11, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> N68C-S UCC
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711263
> 
> Cheep and clean! :3



Nice. Maybe I'll get a willing 555, we'll see.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi johnnyfiive  I notice you have the coolermaster hyper 212 Iwas thinking of getting one I have a 
 Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H (rev 2.0) motherboard, does your cooler have enough clearance for the ram as I have 4x2 Crucial Ballistic ram.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 11, 2011)

The cooler hasn't arrive yet, things are still coming in through UPS. For ballistix though, it should clear no problem. The tall spreaders you see on some corsair vengence and dominator models might have issues though.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 11, 2011)

What can you say bout these: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/akvi126928db.html? Gonna buy pair of 'em, that's why *these* & not *this* ; anyone of you use 'em? Once got cash, i'll buy 'em along with Indigo Extreme. Gonna try to cool down the 4.0GHz+ OC i wanna reach with my current CPU til 'Dozer comes out + gonna OC on SaberTooth 990FX since it has 2x4-pin CPU fan headers, as i remember.  Thanx alot.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought you got that crap pad a while ago? As for the fans 2.98 static pressure is a little on the low side but from what I've learned about you.... you make your mind up and thats final lol..
Have fun as the say


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 11, 2011)

Wish i could get this Indigo Extreme: still buried by the neck in Photoshoping & other webdesign stuff, but it progresses quite nicely; also - why crap? Besides, by the looks of it i think i won't be able to buy any major league hardware for about 2 or 3 months. Hope it won't take me more than 2 months to earn for all components i planning to get, though.

As for fans: 2.98 for each, i'm planning to buy pair of those; 2x2.98mm=~6mm H2O, ~175CFM, 3800RPM & i remind you that i said in prev post i wanna hook them to 2 PWM headers on Sabertooth 990FX, so why do i feel like i'm almost always defend my good name when it comes down to purchase anything?  Will place them in push/pull position, but that one is obvious. And i still didn't got the answer if any of you use this pair of 120mm fans on their HSF & how they cool down overall. 

P.S. Deleted/removed a f***load of apps lately since the CPU felt like it would melt (26% CPU utilization in idle is not something i want to see on daily basis), now it's 0-1% idle, 40-50% load (Crysis). CPU-Z, WinRAR, 3DMark Vantage/11, 3 games & Photoshop is all that is left; talk about resource savings. Plus it's still 30+ degrees C inside the appartment. Thought you all should know how funny my situation is: f***ed up kind of funny. The clock is still 4.0GHz though, so atleast there is some bright side.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2011)

I hear ya. I was telling you a while back that the indego was garbage, well a waste of money for the results your going to see. Lapp the base and cpu and if you take your time and make a nice flat job you wont need any thermal paste.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't bought it yet Wafer.

As for lap: lap the CPU & HSF base? VenomousX is mirror finished, CPU - not. Though by looks of it, i don't need to lap anything - just to buy better TIM; besides TIMs supposed to be outplaced someday, i wanna see how i will contribute to overall TIMs demise.  And give me a chance to witness for myself how's this ETI performs vs AS5 in hot & humid Israeli summer: if you not take the chance, what is it good to be OC'er at all?  

Gotta give me 2 more months though: like i said i buried by neck in webdesigning stuff.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 12, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> I didn't bought it yet Wafer.
> 
> As for lap: lap the CPU & HSF base? VenomousX is mirror finished, CPU - not. Though by looks of it, i don't need to lap anything - just to buy better TIM; besides TIMs supposed to be outplaced someday, i wanna see how i will contribute to overall TIMs demise.  And give me a chance to witness for myself how's this ETI performs vs AS5 in hot & humid Israeli summer: if you not take the chance, what is it good to be OC'er at all?
> 
> Gotta give me 2 more months though: like i said i buried by neck in webdesigning stuff.


Mirror finish dont mean crap. Grab a razor blade ond hold it across the cpu and block.. If you see light its not straight. If both surfaces are totally flat you can actually pick up the cpu as if it were magnetic. Ya got me? Here look at this video... This guy is close but not quite as flat as you want it. If it's totally flat the cpu wont fall off the HSF
Look  here


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 12, 2011)

I got my zalman today :3 It's nice, purty but the fan has a little bit of a click, it keeps my cpu at a better temp all around. idle is about 38, and if i play BBC2 for a hour or so, it's only 44-46!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 12, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I got my zalman today :3 It's nice, purty but the fan has a little bit of a click, it keeps my cpu at a better temp all around. idle is about 38, and if i play BBC2 for a hour or so, it's only 44-46!


Nothing wrong with that. Got any pix?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 12, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> I didn't bought it yet Wafer.
> 
> As for lap: lap the CPU & HSF base? VenomousX is mirror finished, CPU - not. Though by looks of it, i don't need to lap anything - just to buy better TIM; besides TIMs supposed to be outplaced someday, i wanna see how i will contribute to overall TIMs demise.  And give me a chance to witness for myself how's this ETI performs vs AS5 in hot & humid Israeli summer: if you not take the chance, what is it good to be OC'er at all?
> 
> Gotta give me 2 more months though: like i said i buried by neck in webdesigning stuff.


You didnt bought what exactly? Sorry, i dont really remind what you meant exactly! 



fullinfusion said:


> Mirror finish dont mean crap. Grab a razor blade ond hold it across the cpu and block.. If you see light its not straight. If both surfaces are totally flat you can actually pick up the cpu as if it were magnetic. Ya got me? Here look at this video... This guy is close but not quite as flat as you want it. If it's totally flat the cpu wont fall off the HSF
> Look  here



i only can second that, you cant estimate flatness just by visual inspection... nearly every HSF and CPU needs lapping, only the Hk 3.0 series and a very small percentage of other aircoolers and WBs dont need lapping, as they feature an intentional center bump, which is increasing their efficiency beyond lapping


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 12, 2011)

Alright you both got me: i am lazy & don't have time to think let alone lap CPU; happy with it as it is. Maybe some other time i'll be glad to learn it, but now - trust me, i have other things to do for living, like webdesign, learn all feats of Photoshop, HTML5, you name it - i have quite alot to learn & do. Besides i still have no money for anything i mentioned - that's how f***ed up my situation is.  Though i'm slowly getting to the point of actually earning some cash, just you have to be patient til i come back to this lapping & other good OC'ing stuff. I don't have grits in house, ffs!!!!!!  Got it now? Thanx for vids & other advices, Wafer & fullinfusion. Two more months, ok? Just gimme 2 more months & i'll do something in both cooling & - maybe - lapping.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 12, 2011)

^ 
Lol ok I hear ya. Good luck with whatever you got on the go. I hope BD is a cooler chip then this gen chip is.

Ya gota like the black chrome hey Velvet?


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm second with you on that - AMD have to reclaim the throne with these FX's, especially with FX-8150 & 8100. My whole f***ing purchase counts on it; that's also the main reason why i have an urge on buying Sabertooth 990FX & other stuff for my current CPU. And i still love how it handles (& quite nicely) Crysis & other apps on max settings, excluding Photoshop.  

That one looks good &.... expensive for me, atleast for now. F***, i wanna switch to LCS cause of you now. Stop teasing me fullinfusion.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 12, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> ^
> Lol ok I hear ya. Good luck with whatever you got on the go. I hope BD is a cooler chip then this gen chip is.
> 
> Ya gota like the black chrome hey Velvet?
> ...



nah, sorry! just have the black acetal version (even tho black chrome looks killer!), but i still love it! HK 3.0 is unbeaten since years, if you look at performance/flow/price all in all... and they probably will be unbeaten till HK 4.0 gets released 



YautjaLord said:


> That one looks good &.... expensive for me, atleast for now. F***, i wanna switch to LCS cause of you now. Stop teasing me fullinfusion.


Oh, i dont recommend you that! imagine your rig, flooded by litres of coolant! 
You definetly need to have nerves of steel to be able to cope with that!


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 12, 2011)

^

lol'd @ litres of coolant fluding. Looks like LCS part (forgot name) for CPU with 2 holes for tubes, nothing special; what firm is it? Also gotta sleep - see you all in 10-12 hours from now, ok? 4am right now. 10-12 hours from now - meaning i'll wake up for another Photoshoping session with some webpage design + jump here to see your replies though not too often, maybe in-between a webdesigning.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 12, 2011)

It is a (german) Heatkiller 3.0 CU, custom plated with black chrome


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 12, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> It is a (german) Heatkiller 3.0 CU, custom plated with black chrome


And like everything else the Germans build it right!


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 12, 2011)

And it doesn't sell in Israel; only way to have it is ordering through Net.  Thanx for info. I wish i could live in Europe so i could see more than in Israel, for a start.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok I have a Athlon X4 630 and a Gigabyte 880G board. Give me some pointers on Ocing this chip. Its been a while since I have dealt with AM3


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I have a Athlon X4 630 and a Gigabyte 880G board. Give me some pointers on Ocing this chip. Its been a while since I have dealt with AM3



Just like overclocking s775. Raise base clock, continue lowering ram to overclock core speed as you are raising bclk, keep HT Link and CPU-NB 1:1 (if one is at 2.2Ghz set the other the same) .


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 12, 2011)

And i'm back from another Photoshop webpage editing: think i'll go for brushes & other pseudo-3D/3D Glass-like/Web 2.0 type of s*** real soon; after that only to get the job @ some local firm with privileges to visit their servers on occasion & tweak the f*** out of the webpage layout. 

Any opportunity to save fast for everything i plan for this & next year. I have also to save for 2 metal fests that'll happen next year, not just PC components, ffs!!!!!!!!! Wafer & fullinfusion: if i still decide *not* to lap anything in my system, what's your suggestions for me in cooling the f*** out of CPU current & future (future=FX-8150 )? Pair of the fans i asked about + Indigo Extreme will suffice? Thanx.


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> It is a (german) Heatkiller 3.0 CU, custom plated with black chrome



I want a pic!!! I have the HK 3.0 CU as well, but I'm using an EK Supreme and get 3c better temps with it. Thing is I like the HK so much I refuse to sell it for some reason.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 12, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> And i'm back from another Photoshop webpage editing: think i'll go for brushes & other pseudo-3D/3D Glass-like/Web 2.0 type of s*** real soon; after that only to get the job @ some local firm with privileges to visit their servers on occasion & tweak the f*** out of the webpage layout.
> 
> Any opportunity to save fast for everything i plan for this & next year. I have also to save for 2 metal fests that'll happen next year, not just PC components, ffs!!!!!!!!! Wafer & fullinfusion: if i still decide *not* to lap anything in my system, what's your suggestions for me in cooling the f*** out of CPU current & future (future=FX-8150 )? Pair of the fans i asked about + Indigo Extreme will suffice? Thanx.


If you dont wanna lap, then....
Go watercooling, or youre f*cked. Its that simple!



> I want a pic!!! I have the HK 3.0 CU as well, but I'm using an EK Supreme and get 3c better temps with it. Thing is I like the HK so much I refuse to sell it for some reason.


Here you go, fullinfusion posted it just a page ago





i also wont sell my HK ever, its so clean looking, practical, and also future oriented... flow is great too, not only the temps


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 13, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> If you dont wanna lap, then....
> Go watercooling, or youre f*cked. Its that simple!



When piles of cash will come then, deal; until then VenomousX & IE (Indigo Extreme) is the next best thing. And i also see that i infected you with too much F word use.  Wonder if Gary has HK 3.0 for Socket AM3/AM3+ CPUs & how much it costs.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 13, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> When piles of cash will come then, deal; until then VenomousX & IE (Indigo Extreme) is the next best thing. And i also see that i infected you with too much F word use.  Wonder if Gary has HK 3.0 for Socket AM3/AM3+ CPUs & how much it costs.



nah, that was more like a hommage to Wile E, especially in the way i stated it


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 13, 2011)

^

People still watch WB cartoons these days? lol Good ol' 90's (1st half), dumb asses in my class were watching these Looney Toons or how's the name? I forgot about this stuff soon as i finished the high-school & went to recruitement center. Almost 20 f***ing years have passed since i last seen it or thought about it. Talk to me about metal & stuff instead, that's my other fav subject.  Sorry for OT.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 13, 2011)

some one post some overclocks :/


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 13, 2011)

Mine is still 4.0GHz/1.45v (1.408/1.424v in CPU-Z) core voltage/OC; CPU usage - 0-1% idle, 40+ load, temp - dunno.  After i unistalled a f***load of apps & stuff i got this; also no LinX & other monitoring stuff (except good ol' CPU-Z - fav app) so now i'm happy camper; SuperPi 1.5 XS removed; TechPowerUp GPU-Z - still installed.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> some one post some overclocks :/








Forgot to mention, thats my old tracer kit.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 13, 2011)

just got a weird BSOD when viewing a movie!

it said memory management

  BCCode:	1a
  BCP1:	0000000000008885
  BCP2:	FFFFFA8000F1F650
  BCP3:	FFFFFA8001C1B5C0
  BCP4:	0000000000000500



i now my OC is stable its at 3.2 CPU and 2.7 NB.
1.45V each.

i tried intel CPU burnin and CPU burnin tests. it was stable in both at 3.5GHz and rest same.
wtf happened?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> just got a weird BSOD when viewing a movie!
> 
> it said memory management
> 
> ...



What was the ram setting @? 1024 or higher? NB frequency and voltage?


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 13, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> What was the ram setting @? 1024 or higher? NB frequency and voltage?



rams at 270*4= 1080
and NB at 2700 @ 1.45V


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> *rams at 270*4= 1080*



I should have been more specific : Standard setting in IBT?

Drop CPU-NB one notch and voltage down to about 1.3v. UNLESS yourself feel safe running 1.47v-1.49v cpu-nb ( I know I wouldn't)


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 13, 2011)

no its 1.45 in BIOS.
here its around 1.44V.

And anything else gives more BSODs as im running 1080 in dual channel which isnt possible 
but this was stable before.
also i tried touching the chipset sink, it was really hot. too hot to touch!


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 13, 2011)

2Triple D:

Revert back/lower RAM freq to 800MHz, this is possibly due to this 1080MHz clock; this is what probably gives your OC a headaches ; mine is 1600MHz CL6 & i played with timings, freq & voltage: 1333MHz freq, 7-7-7-20-1T, 1.65v. Maybe if you'll lower RAM freq but raise/play with timings & RAM voltage you'll have slightly more OC room & lower temps. Just my 2 cent though.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 13, 2011)

no it was one time only.
and my memory is rated at 1066. and its okay at 1100 even
i think it was my PSUs fault.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> no its 1.45 in BIOS.
> here its around 1.44V.
> 
> And anything else gives more BSODs as im running 1080 in dual channel which isnt possible
> ...



Drop nb down one multiplier along with voltage to match. Or reset cmos and reclock


----------



## claylomax (Aug 13, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Drop nb down one multiplier along with voltage to match. Or reset cmos and reclock



This. Your CPU/NB voltage is too high and makes the processor hotter.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> no it was one time only.
> and my memory is rated at 1066. and its okay at 1100 even
> i think it was my PSUs fault.



My bad, forgot; f**k, this webdesign stuff getting over my memory i tell you: have nothing left but to remember how decorate layout this & add reflective effects that - this s*** is frustrating.  I know i sound repetitive (especially being occupied in this webdesign like this), but: good luck.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 13, 2011)

wow web designing.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 14, 2011)

lol

I think it will be worse for this & probably next month; but someday sooner or later i'll earn what i deserve out of it: cash.  Trust me, i'm working on it (getting to point where i'll earn something).


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey guies, I just got mine to 3.4GHZ C:

EDIT: Wait, nvm, prime failed after 3 hours


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 14, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Got any pix?



Once I get some new thermal paste I will, It's kinda messed up from shipping but I did the best I could to fix the fins. It's pree much the 9500 but black with a green fan.


----------



## blue.dot (Aug 15, 2011)

So, when I have BE, I just have to set bigger multiplier? I've read some tuts and there's only this for BE editions. And something with CPU-NB frequency


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 15, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> So, when I have BE, I just have to set bigger multiplier? I've read some tuts and there's only this for BE editions. And something with CPU-NB frequency



You are correct but give it a mixture of multiplier and bclk overclocking it would give some good results.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 15, 2011)

i need a better PSU.
i cant get past 3.4GHz BOOOOOOOO


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 15, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i need a better PSU.
> i cant get past 3.4GHz BOOOOOOOO



That and a new cooler.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> That and a new cooler.



i recently upgraded from a stock cooler to a xiggie black knight,in my tertiary rig and even with my x2 260, i was able to scrap out 3.72, opposed to the max of 3.6 before... temps are MUCH different now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 15, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i recently upgraded from a stock cooler to a xiggie black knight,in my tertiary rig and even with my x2 260, i was able to scrap out 3.72, opposed to the max of 3.6 before... temps are MUCH different now



Yup, a cooler AMD is a much more stable and happier AMD. Could get the same clocks with a lower vcore as well compared to a hotter heatsink.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Aug 16, 2011)

just got some Arctic mx4 thermal paste today, has anyone use this stuff? if so whats your feedback on it


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah im using it atm. You just need to aply more then lets say AS5.
It spreads well and I just give a big blob it the center and push the water block onto the cpu and check how its spreading... It dont cake as the others do.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry for OT:

The sig pic you see (called - guess what - SIGPIC in my Pictures folder ), is of my effort: how much do you think i could get for jobs like this if i would decorate/design websites like the way i made this sig for example? Building my webdesigning portfolio, anything to keep overally good impression when applying for such job.

Besides metal fests round the globe, my PC components cash depends on it even if slightly; mobo, RAM & PSU waiting to be purchased when i get 1st monthly fee from such webdesigning job, if i get such job soon enough. You got some webdesigning job for guy like me to fill up my website building portfolio?  Thanx regardless.

2fullinfusion:

Yeah, they are much cooler than with stock HSF; VenomousX + AS5 = my 965BE feels cold enough & doesn't give any mem dumps/BSODs/etc... for - what - almost half a year? Yeah. Custom CPU cooling is a f***load better then stock.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone know if a 955 running at 3.6-4.0 will bottleneck two 480's in 1080p?
I'm waiting on purchasing because I'm hoping more Bulldozer info will pop up.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 18, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Anyone know if a 955 running at 3.6-4.0 will bottleneck two 480's in 1080p?
> I'm waiting on purchasing because I'm hoping more Bulldozer info will pop up.



I've been running two GTX 480's since February with no issues; with the exception of GTA IV, most games do fine with my cpu at 3.4Ghz. Just the other day I did some testing with Crysis 2 and FEAR 3 and I got the same FPS with both the cpu at 3.0Ghz and at 4.0Ghz; I always play at 1920x1200, highest settings with the maximum antialising possible while keeping the frame rate at around 60 fps.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for the info claylomax. I just wanted to reassure that'd I'd be all set using a 955 until Bulldozer shows up. I figured I would, but I wanted to hear some feedback from a AMD user with a SLI setup.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 18, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Anyone know if a 955 running at 3.6-4.0 will bottleneck two 480's in 1080p?
> I'm waiting on purchasing because I'm hoping more Bulldozer info will pop up.



It's not core speed that is the issue. NB frequency is key. 3.6Ghz is doable but kick the NB frequency up a notch and it will help a TON!


----------



## claylomax (Aug 18, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's not core speed that is the issue. NB frequency is key. 3.6Ghz is doable but kick the NB frequency up a notch and it will help a TON!



Mine is at 2600mhz with 1.25v; it won't do more than that no matter the voltage. Which benchmarks can I run to test the NB at 2000, 2400 and 2600mhz?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 18, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Mine is at 2600mhz with 1.25v; it won't do more than that no matter the voltage. Which benchmarks can I run to test the NB at 2000, 2400 and 2600mhz?



Everest cache/latency. Maxxmem. Also that's good enough for NB frequency anything above that is bonus


----------



## claylomax (Aug 19, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thanks a bunch for the info claylomax. I just wanted to reassure that'd I'd be all set using a 955 until Bulldozer shows up. I figured I would, but I wanted to hear some feedback from a AMD user with a SLI setup.



I'll give you a tip if you're going to run two GTX 480's; use MSI Afterburner and undervolt your cards all you can. I run mine at stock clocks with 0.925v and they're quieter, cooler and power consumption goes down by around 35w on each card.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2011)

I do that to my GPU in my Dell Inspiron XPS Gen 1 (Inspiron 9100) MR 9800 (R420) using Tray Tools to get more battery life out of it. I need to take this laptop n clean it thoroughly of dust Fo Sho.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 24, 2011)

Hopefully I'll have some updates on my build this weekend. I've never been THIS patient before...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 24, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Hopefully I'll have some updates on my build this weekend. I've never been THIS patient before...



**awaiting patiently**

Got my ram coming, just doing a pre bulldozer upgrade.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 24, 2011)

2JrRacinFan:

What AM3+ mobo you buy?  C5F or TUF SaberTooth 990FX? Good to hear i'm not alone in this Dozer preparation stuff. 

Already built (albeit for experience & not actual cash) 4 websites to start earning something: 1 for myself, 1 for graphical/designing abuse & 2 for 2 customers; soon gonna do the same for cash, probably in the beginning of September.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 24, 2011)

I am going the inexpensive route, m5a97 evo with only needing a single gpu. Limiting myself so i dont get tempted for SLI or crossfire  Don't need it, don't care for it. Barely game. Overclocking on the board IN MY SPECULATION should only be touch under both sabretooth and CH5


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck. 

I going midterm: not yet full-blown 3-way SLI/CFX, yet not single GPU either; til Kepler comes out, i still wanna use my 2xGTX 460s w/FX-8150 & 8GB RAM. Still, wanna see how my current 965BE runs on Sabertooth 990FX with the OC i have. If i'll be able to run it above 4.0GHz (4.06GHz?) stable i'll be 0.06GHz happier. lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 24, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Good luck.
> 
> I going midterm: not yet full-blown 3-way SLI/CFX, yet not single GPU either; til Kepler comes out, i still wanna use my 2xGTX 460s w/FX-8150 & 8GB RAM. But i still wanna see how my current 965BE runs on Sabertooth 990FX with the OC i have. If i'll be able to run it above 4.0GHz (4.06GHz?) stable i'll be 0.06GHz happier. lol



Thanks! You're going Sabretooth?! Should write up a personal mini-review.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 24, 2011)

Me? Mini-review? Or you? Only in this thread & still it gonna take quite alot of effort; i don't think i'm good in doing a mini-review, let alone review. Thanx for suggestion, nevertheless. Once bought i might think of posting some benchies here.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 24, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Once bought i might think of posting some benchies here.



Works for me, enough of a "mini-review".  Been really really contemplating building a wcing loop. Your thoughts?

Oh also here's where ive been keeping the 555 @ past week or so. Just one notch above stock volts unlock and overclocked by 600mhz






Funny thing is, it won't do 4Ghz  Wonder why, who knows probably the board but will tell once I get the new one.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 24, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> it hits 45C in my room every summer LOL.


It hit 74 Fahrenheit in mine this week while it is 100 degree's. Air conditioning Of 
course a $200 a month Electric bill to go along with it


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Works for me, enough of a "mini-review".  Been really really contemplating building a wcing loop. Your thoughts?
> 
> Oh also here's where ive been keeping the 555 @ past week or so. Just one notch above stock volts unlock and overclocked by 600mhz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110824/Capture123.jpg
> ...



Up the vCore a notch, mine set to 1.45v in BIOS, reads 1.424/1.408v in CPU-Z; wcing? I'm on VenomousX & til something better comes out of ThermalRight i stay with it. WC'ing stuff still cost a f***load anywhere & in Israel it makes you broke if you not baron Rothschild's relative. Good luck again with whatever you plan.



boise49ers said:


> It hit 74 Fahrenheit in mine this week while it is 100 degree's. Air conditioning Of
> course a $200 a month Electric bill to go along with it



200$ electric monthly bill? F**k, i feel like i'm richer then you. Welcome to club (no pun ) - someday this s**t will change, but i'm affraid it will take alot of brutalizing politians heads on wall kind of effort.  jk Something less but still similar have to happen; unless you abuse your home electrical resources way too much. I hear you, don't worry; mine is not much better.


----------



## Valnjes (Aug 25, 2011)

My new MBO:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1967638

Love it, runs great..


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 25, 2011)

O_O I hope it still runs!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O I hope it still runs!



Huh?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> **awaiting patiently**
> 
> Got my ram coming, just doing a pre bulldozer upgrade.



I ended up going with a SB build (Check my system specs for what I got coming).
I really wanted to go with AMD for Bulldozer, but with no inkling of an idea of what it will do, I just wasn't willing to take the risk. I took the risk when the original Phenom FIRST launched and thought I had a winner with the 9600BE, but then I got it and realized how crappy it was in comparison to the Q6600 that I should have bought. 

I didn't want that same feeling if I waited for Bulldozer.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2011)

Well. No way would have been able to afford Sandy Bridge as an upgrade path unfortunately.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> I ended up going with a SB build (Check my system specs for what I got coming).
> I really wanted to go with AMD for Bulldozer, but with no inkling of an idea of what it will do, I just wasn't willing to take the risk. I took the risk when the original Phenom FIRST launched and thought I had a winner with the 9600BE, but then I got it and realized how crappy it was in comparison to the Q6600 that I should have bought.
> 
> I didn't want that same feeling if I waited for Bulldozer.



Phenom is based upon K8 Architecture, they claim it to be 10. Bulldozer is a Brand new arch from ground up.


----------



## Woomack (Aug 26, 2011)

Is anyone here using Gigabyte 990FX UD5/UD7 and successfully unlocked Phenom 2 X2 to 3-4 cores ? Can't find anyone who was able to make it on these boards. I'm able to unlock cores and run simple tests but when cpu is loaded a bit more then all freeze ( no errors etc just freeze). Like when I run F@H then it hangs up instantly.
I have no problems with oc. It's running 100% stable at about 4.1GHz and power saving features enabled ( screenshot with idle state and a bit above 4.1GHz load ).


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 26, 2011)

@Woomack   -   On my board the latest bios actually disables the core unlocking hence I'm not using the latest one. However mine is an older board and I'm not really sure on yours, sorry bud.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2011)

@Woomack

Without being able to set ACC values it may not unlock on the board. My own personal chip unlocks stable when ACC is set to the following cores like so: Core 0: 0%, 1: 0%, 2: 6%, 3: 10%.


----------



## Woomack (Aug 26, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> @Woomack   -   On my board the latest bios actually disables the core unlocking hence I'm not using the latest one. However mine is an older board and I'm not really sure on yours, sorry bud.



I was checking all bioses starting from F4 that was on my board next some betas F5 b, c ( not many versions are available ) and I found some topics that others have the same problems with their 990FX UD5/7 but on older boards were able to unlock the same cpus.



JrRacinFan said:


> @Woomack
> 
> Without being able to set ACC values it may not unlock on the board. My own personal chip unlocks stable when ACC is set to the following cores like so: Core 0: 0%, 1: 0%, 2: 6%, 3: 10%.



I have only option to unlock cpu and pick 0, 1, 2, 3 core. When I set 0, 1 or 0+1 then it's ok. Any other combination gives me freeze under load , no matter if its 0+2 , 1+2 etc


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2011)

Woomack said:


> I have only option to unlock cpu and pick 0, 1, 2, 3 core. When I set 0, 1 or 0+1 then it's ok. Any other combination gives me freeze under load , no matter if its 0+2 , 1+2 etc



Yeah, you're going to need to wait it out for an updated bios.


----------



## Woomack (Aug 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, you're going to need to wait it out for an updated bios.



Or I faster change to Bulldozer  ... well depends how fast it will be, hard to believe in most leaks ...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2011)

Woomack said:


> Or I faster change to Bulldozer  ... well depends how fast it will be, hard to believe in most leaks ...



Very very true. I'm thinking it won't stomp out intel's current offering but will provide a big difference over deneb. That's just my own speculation though.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 28, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I am going the inexpensive route, m5a97 evo with only needing a single gpu. Limiting myself so i dont get tempted for SLI or crossfire  Don't need it, don't care for it. Barely game. Overclocking on the board IN MY SPECULATION should only be touch under both sabretooth and CH5



you said that about your last board. a hair under my clocks was quite a bit if memory serves correctly.



eidairaman1 said:


> Phenom is based upon K8 Architecture, they claim it to be 10. Bulldozer is a Brand new arch from ground up.




roots are still all the way back with K7. performance will be up a bit from deneb thanks to a higher IPC and new instructions. clocking however is going to be heavily limited thanks to integration. this is the same plague we saw with intel recently bus clocking might be out the window for the most part. not nearly as bad as it is with intel however.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2011)

cdawall said:


> you said that about your last board. a hair under my clocks was quite a bit if memory serves correctly.



What are you talking about? Oh and welcome back c.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 28, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> What are you talking about? Oh and welcome back c.



get a good board  i want to see your daily clocks in the 4+ range this round. and im just popping in and out. figured the thread needed some old school guidance. i do have some AMD stuff i am playing with again.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thus far, Im impressed by my bros setup that I created a build sheet for, supports Bulldozer and 32 Gigs of Ram too.

Bros Specs:

Antec 650W Eco PSU (SLI and Crossfire Compatible)
ASRock 970 Extreme 4 (Latest Bios and Drivers)
AMD Ph2 x2 BE 555 Unlocked to x4 B55 (955 BE basically) (Not Overclocking it cuz of stock cooler)
8 Gigs GSkill Ripjaws Blue Ram 888 24 Timing 1.5 V
Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 (Latest Drivers)
2 Samsung DVD Drives
1 500 Gig Seagate HD
Win 7 HP 64 Bit (Hey Supports 16GB Max but can upgrade it to Pro if need be)

Just waiting on this case from Directron.com (Fuggin bastards had to back order it yet said it was on sale at DT Should be here by Wednesday or Thursday)

http://www.directron.com/ps06bw.html


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 28, 2011)

wow, spraying deodorant into the fins of the stock cooler helps me stabilize 3.5GHz lulz


----------



## erocker (Aug 28, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> wow, spraying deodorant into the fins of the stock cooler helps me stabilize 3.5GHz lulz



That's going to make a nasty mess to clean up. Compressed air would work better or some other propellant that doesn't leave residue. The deodarant works for moisture, not for temperature.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 28, 2011)

nono, see it has evaporating organic liquids that reduce the temps. and no mess. infact every thing gets cleaned due to the alcohols.


----------



## Fatal (Aug 28, 2011)

A friend of mine has this set up:
AMD Phenom 6x 1100T
 Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Pro Series Motherboard
Corair H60 Cpu Cooler (stock fan)  
Cosair Vengence 8GB DDR3 1600
WD Raptor 300GB
AMD XFX 6870
1000 Watt Ultra X3 psu
Silverstone Raven EW Full Tower

I was just wondering what kind of clocks any of the 1100t owners are getting and what voltages are used. I am sure 1090t owners would be helpful as well. Thanks for any help.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

ill give a range 3.8-4.2GHz

I really want to OC my bros new machine with the 970 Extreme 4 below but i cant due to stock cooling.


----------



## bigboss4212 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Amd 1100t*

Yeah, I'm trying to see what ratings people are getting from the 1100T 6X


----------



## bigboss4212 (Aug 28, 2011)

What Clock are you guys getting on the AMD 1100T 6X?


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Aug 28, 2011)

*send it to me ill tell you what clocks you can get*



bigboss4212 said:


> What Clock are you guys getting on the AMD 1100T 6X?



my system build is 
AMD 955BE overclocked 4.0Ghz
Coolit Vantage CPU Cooler
Asrock 890GX Extreme3
8Gb Corsair DDR3 Ram
Aereon 700W PSU
NZXT Guardian 921RB 
VTX3D Radeon HD6950 2GB
42" LG Full HD LCD
Sony Muteki 7.2 surround sound

send me a six core ill overclock write a review anything 

www.ragencomputers.yolasite.com


----------



## Fatal (Aug 28, 2011)

texaschainsaw01 said:


> my system build is
> AMD 955BE overclocked 4.0Ghz
> Coolit Vantage CPU Cooler
> Asrock 890GX Extreme3
> ...


He just put the computer together he's been out of a computer for some time I am sure he wouldn't want to send it to ya. I told him to join TPU so he can get some help or info on how to clock his 1100t. I have much respect for the people here there is vast amount of knowledge from the members here. I have been assisted with learning and have many here to thank for it. I know that its a toss up by what you have but he may learn from what others have done.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2011)

bigboss4212 said:


> What Clock are you guys getting on the AMD 1100T 6X?



I think i've seen most doing 4-4.2Ghz with high IMC clocks on them, 2.8-3.0Ghz range.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 28, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> wow, spraying deodorant into the fins of the stock cooler helps me stabilize 3.5GHz lulz





de.das.dude said:


> nono, see it has evaporating organic liquids that reduce the temps. and no mess. infact every thing gets cleaned due to the alcohols.



you should better inform yourself what the indegredients of deodorant are... but well, as you like it. what you want to believe, that you will believe


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you should better inform yourself what the indegredients of deodorant are... but well, as you like it. what you want to believe, that you will believe



And I reiterate, this is why I am pushing so hard for DDD to get a new cooler. He's finally realizing that a cooler AMD is a happier one.

* De Das Dude! Get a new cooler* LOL


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 28, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> And I reiterate, this is why I am pushing so hard for DDD to get a new cooler. He's finally realizing that a cooler AMD is a happier one.
> 
> * De Das Dude! Get a new cooler* LOL



"No No No! Cooler is guuuud!"
Sorry Dude, that was just so tempting


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Aug 28, 2011)

*overclocking*



Fatal said:


> He just put the computer together he's been out of a computer for some time I am sure he wouldn't want to send it to ya. I told him to join TPU so he can get some help or info on how to clock his 1100t. I have much respect for the people here there is vast amount of knowledge from the members here. I have been assisted with learning and have many here to thank for it. I know that its a toss up by what you have but he may learn from what others have done.



well ok its was only joking lol on air cooling you can oc a little bit say 3.6 - 3.7ghz and higher on water say a cheap closed loop system works well say a coolit eco are around 80dollars do you or him have basic ocing knowledge its not a hard thing to do especially on asrock boards to get a good high oc knowledge and expierence really pays off pm me if you want a walkthrough or anything


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 28, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you should better inform yourself what the indegredients of deodorant are... but well, as you like it. what you want to believe, that you will believe






JrRacinFan said:


> And I reiterate, this is why I am pushing so hard for DDD to get a new cooler. He's finally realizing that a cooler AMD is a happier one.
> 
> * De Das Dude! Get a new cooler* LOL



i know that a cooler AMD is better since the time i got the aluminium cooler changed to the stock copper one.


and if i  had the money buy a cooler that would fit in my case, i would have.
my case width is just 17.5cm.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2011)

Don't worry about it man. I'm just bustin' your balls. I'd give you my old CM V8 if you lived closer. Which i am actually tempted to use it and sell my H50.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 28, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Don't worry about it man. I'm just bustin' your balls. I'd give you my old CM V8 if you lived closer. Which i am actually tempted to use it and sell my H50.



LOL and look at my PSU  

do you think this cooler is better than the stock one provided?
http://www.primeabgb.com/index.php?...tegory_id=411&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=54


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 28, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> and if i  had the money buy a cooler that would fit in my case, i would have.
> my case width is just 17.5cm.
> 
> LOL and look at my PSU
> ...



first: get yourself a new PSU.
then:
Buy this Cooler, its MUCH better than the one you posted and costs only a bit more.. it cools a lot better tho


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 28, 2011)

it cost a lot more hehe.
i have like 600rs at the moment now 
i cant get computer money off dad.

he's givin me a nokia c6-00.
i would have preferred a 5770 with a corsair gs600 

but his c6 offer is a take it or GTFO so


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> first: get yourself a new PSU.
> then:
> Buy this Cooler, its MUCH better than the one you posted and costs only a bit more.. it cools a lot better tho



LOL

Great minds think alike. BUT the CNPS5X would work just fine. Mthinks once the graphics card is replaced(which is more a personal usage thing) thats when the power supply should be replaced as well.

EDIT:
http://www.primeabgb.com/index.php?...tegory_id=128&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53

More than enough for any single gpu card configuration and it's modular.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

See about grabbin erocker or chicken patty for the guy who owns the x6 to answer the guy with the sabertooth x58 in his sig


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fatal said:


> He just put the computer together he's been out of a computer for some time I am sure he wouldn't want to send it to ya. I told him to join TPU so he can get some help or info on how to clock his 1100t. I have much respect for the people here there is vast amount of knowledge from the members here. I have been assisted with learning and have many here to thank for it. I know that its a toss up by what you have but he may learn from what others have done.



ok ocing is a very tedious task one that shouldnt be done or taken lightly secondly a 3.3ghz 6 core cpu shouldnt need to be overclocked for any games out there at the moment take bfbc2 it is very cpu intensive game but by overclcking it even to 3.6 - 4.0 ghz your only going to get 5-10 fps boost only other reason for ocing a amd if you have adequate cooling is video editing so if your friend is only playing games dont bother ocing on stock cooling if he is video editing then get a closed circuit cpu cooler or a watercooling kit then overclock so please msg back and let us know what he is doing to need a massive overclock keep in mind no programs games or anything software based uses six cores


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 28, 2011)

how come this guy ^ has a nada post count.

skeptic... hmmmmm


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

texaschainsaw01 said:


> ok ocing is a very tedious task one that shouldnt be done or taken lightly secondly a 3.3ghz 6 core cpu shouldnt need to be overclocked for any games out there at the moment take bfbc2 it is very cpu intensive game but by overclcking it even to 3.6 - 4.0 ghz your only going to get 5-10 fps boost only other reason for ocing a amd if you have adequate cooling is video editing so if your friend is only playing games dont bother ocing on stock cooling if he is video editing then get a closed circuit cpu cooler or a watercooling kit then overclock so please msg back and let us know what he is doing to need a massive overclock keep in mind no programs games or anything software based uses six cores



it does help feed the vid card faster, but if you have a x6 with like a 6400 series card your not gonna get any faster by ocing the CPU for gaming, as the card becomes the limitation


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Aug 28, 2011)

*lol*



de.das.dude said:


> how come this guy ^ has a nada post count.
> 
> skeptic... hmmmmm



hmmm lol thats funny ive made about 15-20 post lol how often does the counter count once every 3 months and yes the video card is your bottle neck ive recently finished a pc build for a client with the 1100t and dual hd6950 2gb cards and could get a steady average of 120 fps in black ops and that was a slight oc upto 3.6ghz and thats running on a full hd 27" lcd monitor

my 6950 personally can run grid at 200fps+ while my wifes 6770 bottlenecks at 90fps so save a little and invest in a 6900 series card and you will notice a improvement in performance


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2011)

Posts in the clubhouse or nonsense section don't count toward your post count.


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Aug 28, 2011)

*lol*



de.das.dude said:


> how come this guy ^ has a nada post count.
> 
> skeptic... hmmmmm



hmmm lol thats funny ive made about 15-20 post lol how often does the counter count once every 3 months and yes the video card is your bottle neck ive recently finished a pc build for a client with the 1100t and dual hd6950 2gb cards and could get a steady average of 120 fps in black ops and that was a slight oc upto 3.6ghz and thats running on a full hd 27" lcd monitor

my 6950 personally can run grid at 200fps+ while my wifes 6770 bottlenecks at 90fps so save a little and invest in a 6900 series card and you will notice a improvement in performance


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I could be bottlenecking with my Bros Machine but he dont game so the 6770 is a good fit for what he does, its the Absolute Middle Ground Top End Card of the entire series I believe


----------



## Fatal (Aug 29, 2011)

bigboss4212 said:


> What Clock are you guys getting on the AMD 1100T 6X?



You said your idle temps for the 1100t was about 38-40c and load was 45-48c stock. That was with IntelBurn 10 runs 6 threads and standard stress level. I told you that the Corsair H60 wouldn’t perform well in the Raven. If it’s mounted on the bottom it will but that’s why I switched to the FRIO. My H50 I had in push / pull with Scythe Ultra  Kaze’s and my temps were best when it was mounted on the bottom. The issue was that the 120x 35mm fans would hit my memory, that and it just didn’t look right.  If I replaced the stock FRIO fans 110 CFM with the Kaze’s I am sure the temps would be close if not better. 

I have the H50 in my NZXT Phantom case and I made a 35mm shroud temps are great with only 1 Kaze used. I have looked around and most say that the 1100t runs out of steam at 4.0 but that could be because of air cooling. BigBoss4212 I guess you will just have to bring it to me or I will have to come over your house to see what it can do.


----------



## tilldeath (Aug 29, 2011)

bigboss4212 said:


> What Clock are you guys getting on the AMD 1100T 6X?



Does it really matter? Fatal and I will still rape your computer no matter how hard you try.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 29, 2011)

tilldeath said:


> Does it really matter? Fatal and I will still rape your computer no matter how hard you try.





I hope you are all friends! What's a little rape between friends other than a let's just say sore orifices. 

 Now if you were enemies or don't know each other, I could see that statement going totally in "wtf?... awkward" moment.


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Aug 29, 2011)

*really*



tilldeath said:


> Does it really matter? Fatal and I will still rape your computer no matter how hard you try.



lol you say that but you dont have your pc specs listed and in comparision fatals pc may beat mine in cpu crunching but mines got him bent over graphics wise since upgrading to a 6950 2gb lolz so over all mine wins


----------



## tilldeath (Aug 29, 2011)

texaschainsaw01 said:


> lol you say that but you dont have your pc specs listed and in comparision fatals pc may beat mine in cpu crunching but mines got him bent over graphics wise since upgrading to a 6950 2gb lolz so over all mine wins



what you trying to say? You want to start somethin?


----------



## Fatal (Aug 29, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I hope you are all friends! What's a little rape between friends other than a let's just say sore orifices.
> 
> Now if you were enemies or don't know each other, I could see that statement going totally in "wtf?... awkward" moment.



Yeah we all know each other the raping is not going to happen. If people have great computers then they should help the TPU HWBOT team out. Just my thought about it I like competition.


----------



## texaschainsaw01 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Yeah ill help*



Fatal said:


> Yeah we all know each other the raping is not going to happen. If people have great computers then they should help the TPU HWBOT team out. Just my thought about it I like competition.



yeah i agree just wish amateur builders didnt make comments when there not needed lol and im more than happy to help someone out lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 29, 2011)

This thread is severly deranging again... can we keep up the good work, and dont start to mess around? Thank you!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2011)

thats why i hate trolling newbies.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2011)

texaschainsaw01 said:


> lol you say that but you dont have your pc specs listed and in comparision fatals pc may beat mine in cpu crunching but mines got him bent over graphics wise since upgrading to a 6950 2gb lolz so over all mine wins



still looses to mine  ask anyone on here



texaschainsaw01 said:


> yeah i agree just wish amateur builders didnt make comments when there not needed lol and im more than happy to help someone out lol



whose an amateur builder FNG?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 30, 2011)

I suggest texaschainsaw01 gets to know a few people on here first before shooting his virtual mouth off. cdawall is well known and respected around these parts.

TC01 - It's a great community here, make the most of it and you will appreciate how good it is.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 30, 2011)

@cdawall

How much IMC volts you think I will end up needing for 1600 cl6? Rated spec for the upcoming ridgebacks.

I can do 2.6Ghz @ 1.33v on cpu nb.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2011)

shouldn't need to do over 1.4v on a C3 chip C2 is a little looser and can be up to 1.5v just make sure if you start to push those volts up the whole chip is running hot otherwise it will pop.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 30, 2011)

i think i am stuck at 3.4GHz.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i think i am stuck at 3.4GHz.



if you are still running that powersupply in your sys specs i would bet thats the issue. dirty power hurts clocking. shoot me your settings i will see if i can squeeze some more out.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 5, 2011)

These Ridgebacks are insane!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 5, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> These Ridgebacks are insane!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110905/Capture018.jpg



Very nice JR....overvolted at all? Or running at stock....fill us in a bit more so we can all try and emulate it with our crap sticks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 5, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Very nice JR....overvolted at all? Or running at stock....fill us in a bit more so we can all try and emulate it with our crap sticks



That's 1.65v. Actually topping out the IMC on my chip for that can't go past 1835 cl7 unless i push an insane amount of cpu/nb voltage and doesnt matter if I push CL9 or not, I think it's due to having an unlocked x2. Thanks man!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2011)

cdawall said:


> if you are still running that powersupply in your sys specs i would bet thats the issue. dirty power hurts clocking. shoot me your settings i will see if i can squeeze some more out.



maybe, maybe i need a better cooler. anything past 3.4 and the CPU starts acting like a bitch. memory is not in the question.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> These Ridgebacks are insane!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110905/Capture018.jpg



 i get similar memory performance with my DDR2 1066 sticks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 5, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i get similar memory performance with my DDR2 1066 sticks.



Do show .....


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 6, 2011)

de das dude.....have you taken a hit from cyberdruid's bong cooler


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 6, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> de das dude.....have you taken a hit from cyberdruid's bong cooler



hahaha no doubt man


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i get similar memory performance with my DDR2 1066 sticks.



Not really. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2337205&postcount=311


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 6, 2011)

*sigh*


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Not really. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2337205&postcount=311



thanks erocker 

also that wasnt even my best. it was only at 2600MHz

here the one i use all the time


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 6, 2011)

de.das.dude shows you're lack up knowledge, overclocking with a 4+1 phase motherboard, along with a 250watt psu and stock cooling


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 6, 2011)

Although MAJOR props to you as an overclocker! On the 785G without an unlocked multi  I give you tons of credit!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> de.das.dude shows you're lack up knowledge, overclocking with a 4+1 phase motherboard, along with a 250watt psu and stock cooling



LOL its a 450W PSU now.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110906/Capture021.jpg
> 
> Although MAJOR props to you as an overclocker! On the 785G without an unlocked multi  I give you tons of credit!



i still dont understand why you needed DDR3 to get that performance.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 6, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> LOL its a 450W PSU now.



that's great and all but i will wouldn't overclock with a motherboard that has 4.1 phase and no heat sinks on vrms that's just asking for trouble, also about this so called psu you picked up whats the make\model if its generic good luck with that


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> that's great and all but i will wouldn't overclock with a motherboard that has 4.1 phase and no heat sinks on vrms that's just asking for trouble, also about this so called psu you picked up whats the make\model if its generic good luck with that



generic. but yes i am in the process of remodelling an EVO heatsink to fit my VRMs.

cant find a tool though


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 6, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> that's great and all but i will wouldn't overclock with a motherboard that has 4.1 phase and no heat sinks on vrms that's just asking for trouble, also about this so called psu you picked up whats the make\model if its generic good luck with that



Eh, I've had some 450 watts that can go up to 550 and still be fine... but the cooling is a problem.. You can get a true 120 off some people here for $30


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 6, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i still dont understand why you needed DDR3 to get that performance.



People move on. PC's need upgrading after a while. DDR3 is getting cheap. It was a small upgrade but mainly did it for motherboard support.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 6, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i still dont understand why you needed DDR3 to get that performance.



it's called ddr3 has higher memory frequency's then to ddr2 and sure the ddr3 memory may have looser timings to ddr2, but in realty ddr3 makes up for it with higher bandwidth due to higher mhz


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Eh, I've had some 450 watts that can go up to 550 and still be fine... but the cooling is a problem.. You can get a true 120 off some people here for $30



your missing the pointers i just stated. ok sure a better cpu cooler well help a great deal to bring temps down on hes processor, but you have to remember the vrms and choke will still get hot, unless extra cooling can be done like adding a fan in front or back side on vrms


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 6, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> your missing the pointers i just stated. ok sure a better cpu cooler well help a great deal to bring temps down on hes processor, but you have to remember the vrms and choke will still get hot, unless extra cooling can be done like adding a fan in front or back side on vrms



He said he's working on a cooler.... besides good airflow will keep em okay till hes done modding that vrm cooler.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 6, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> it's called ddr3 has higher memory frequency's then to ddr2 and sure the ddr3 memory may have looser timings to ddr2, but in realty ddr3 makes up for it with higher bandwidth due to higher mhz





Corduroy_Jr said:


> your missing the pointers i just stated. ok sure a better cpu cooler well help a great deal to bring temps down on hes processor, but you have to remember the vrms and choke will still get hot, unless extra cooling can be done like adding a fan in front or back side on vrms



I don't agree, I know what you're saying but take a look at what cpu's that motherboard provides support for.  And yet do agree, in one aspect I bet the VRM's are getting hot and of course some heatsinks and a fan would do it justice.

Regarding the power supply, a nice branded good OEM 500W would do it justice.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 6, 2011)

I've been wanting to say this for a bit, but I was afraid I would get a infraction, idc now though


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2011)

lol i would have bought a branded PSU if i had the money.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I've been wanting to say this for a bit, but I was afraid I would get a infraction, idc now though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mad of what buddy? he should not be overclocking that board period unless vrm's and choke cooling is solved bottom line, take my word for granted i had almost the same board from what i gathered 3.6ghz was max peak i could archive and could stress all 4 cores, with out worrying to fry the vrm's and chokes, mind you i could run 3.8ghz or even 4ghz in games that are quad core intensive games like bc2, that makes the mother vrm's work hard and and on the hot side, but could not stress test my cpu at those speeds, the vrm's got blazing hot like close to 100c i am guessing.   I should state with out adding a side fan on back side of board i would not of got these results, and last i had almost half a dozen of 4+1 phase boards Ive owned  each one ran super hot, if i don't know what i am talking about then oh well not that i told u so


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 6, 2011)

I take Jr's point and expand on it regarding DDR3. If Jr was to make the switch to a Sandybridge setup but retain that same memory his bandwidth would explode. Remember it's limited by the AMD chipset. However, for his current AMD setup he is pushing pretty much the limits which is always nice to do!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2011)

if i fry my VRMs i wll get another board.  its still under warranty. only a few months ago i had fried my NB. they simply gave me a replacement.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 6, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I take Jr's point and expand on it regarding DDR3. If Jr was to make the switch to a Sandybridge setup but retain that same memory his bandwidth would explode. Remember it's limited by the AMD chipset. However, for his current AMD setup he is pushing pretty much the limits which is always nice to do!!



One other aspect to take, I heard Bulldozer is going to have an 1866 DDR3 native controller. Which I already showed that I can do near 1850 and topping out my current IMC.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> One other aspect to take, I heard Bulldozer is going to have an 1866 DDR3 native controller. Which I already showed that I can do near 1850 and topping out my current IMC.



Absolutely If Bulldozer can supply good performance (doesn't have to beat SB), at a good price, that's the upgrade route I'll be taking. Especially as the new boards allow freedom of choice with regards multi GPU setups.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 6, 2011)

LoM...









Any tips on how to break 21k with a 460 & an X4?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 6, 2011)

Not a clue mate, I'm guessing it's fine for gaming though and it's just a bit of benching fun?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 6, 2011)

yeah true. I will run some vantage too when I get a few moments.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2011)

my recommendation is a GTX470 would fix that issue right up 



Corduroy_Jr said:


> that's great and all but i will wouldn't overclock with a motherboard that has 4.1 phase and no heat sinks on vrms that's just asking for trouble, also about this so called psu you picked up whats the make\model if its generic good luck with that




why he has a 95w phenom X4. i run a hell of a system off of a 450w SFX powersupply. as long as he pays attention to how many volts he uses.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 7, 2011)

cdawall said:


> my recommendation is a GTX470 would fix that issue right up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't matter 95watt or even 80watt cpu, i have enough experience with 4.1+ boards to know vrm's overheat quite easy heatsinked or not, now if he left hes chip at stock and under volted the cpu, that should drop vrm's teams quite bit and make hes board last a lot longer tell he can cough up the dough to get a better board, as for hes psu i never once read saying he had a sfx powers supply which i never heard of the make so its more then likely its generic


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> don't matter 95watt or even 80watt cpu, i have enough experience with 4.1+ boards to know vrm's overheat quite easy heatsinked or not, now if he left hes chip at stock and under volted the cpu, that should drop vrm's teams quite bit and make hes board last a lot longer tell he can cough up the dough to get a better board, as for hes psu i never once read saying he had a sfx powers supply which i never heard of the make so its more then likely its generic



you do understand that all a 8+2 VRM board is a 4+1 VRM design doubled over and parallel. the reason a 8+2 runs cooler is because it uses smaller less high watt components to achieve the same rating. those MOSFET components are all spec'd to run over 120C. you apparantly have "enough" experience with shitty 4+1 boards. give me a good solid 4+1 phase board (DFI 790GX) and i would put money i could beat your clocks on your pick of a similar 8+2 phase. 

as for the PSU generic or not he does not have a high watt system he has a 95w phenom a couple drives and a midrange GPU he might pull 250w under load.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 7, 2011)

the vrm's and ferrits may withstand 120c yes that doesn't mean at those temperatures the board will not degraded or catch on fire and may take out other components with it and not to mention its a fire hazard waiting to happen, as for 8+2 phase  technically being 4+1 but doubled  i am not sure where you read this from?, now the only reason all us hardcore enthusiast like myself tend to go with 8+2 phase or higher boards cause we all know the power delivery is spread ed more evenly in thus lowering overall temperature's on vrm's and chokes, and last cdawall i never meant to disrespect u or anyone nor turn this into a overclocking competition, look bottom line i know u been on this site for a good while and well respected why would i cause any beefs


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2011)

the paralleling in a 4+1 VRM design to make a 8+2 design is from talking to the board designers and being on XS for quite a while. not to mention AMD spec is a 4+1 system that system is then licensed out to board manuf. Asus, GB and everyone else do not recreate the wheel they parallel the mosfets and for every one phase in a 4+1 design you now have 2 making it a "8+2". Again smaller phases can be used this way which will operate at a lower temp. with said electrical components running at a lower temp you have more stable power delivery.  

as for a fire hazard i think not. silicone doesn't exactly burst into flames nor do any of the other components. new boards also use digital chokes not the old school ferrite ones well at least on good new boards. considering i have personally baked GPU's, CPU's and motherboards in an over at 500F i can personally tell you 120C (248F) isn't going to cause spontaneous combustion. I can also tell you that most of the components on that mother board are spec'd between 120C and 250C.

if you need anything else answered LMK


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2011)

cdawall said:


> my recommendation is a GTX470



Nah no upgrades yet. if I do it will be a gtx570


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nah no upgrades yet. if I do it will be a gtx570



meh i like my 470 what can i say


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm interested to see how a couple of the new 7 series cards will perform in a crossfire based, bulldozer system.


----------



## Woomack (Sep 7, 2011)

cdawall said:


> meh i like my 470 what can i say



The same here and so far I see no point to change it   ...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 7, 2011)

just lapped my cooler with 320 grit paper with the dremel ar 35000 RPM!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 7, 2011)

So I've been working on my memory again after seeing Jr's results. I have a fan directly on the NB now and turned up the case fans 

I managed to push a higher CPUNB which resulted in -







Not bad for 4 sticks 

EDIT - It's still allowing me to clock the CPU back up!! Also tweaked the Row refresh cycle down to 90ns for each stick and voila.....my best ever result  Happy with that!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 7, 2011)

yeah! more than 10C drop after lapping!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 7, 2011)

itstrott4u18 said:


> all the information here you are sharing with us is beneficial  to us i am very glad to see it thanks for sharing....



are you from AMD?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 7, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> are you from AMD?



I think he's from Cybertron....that's where all good bots come from


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll ask in this thread also:

LoM
What voltage did you have to push for 2.9Ghz NB?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 7, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'll ask in this thread also:
> 
> LoM
> What voltage did you have to push for 2.9Ghz NB?



Check the maxmemm thread jr


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2011)

Gotcha! I just wanted to state the obvious, with a new board and ram this cpu feels and clocks quite differently tbh. Having a hard time actually finding out what's good and what isn't. I'm going to have to mess with this ALOT more than what i was used to. Quite a bit more values I can tinker with


----------



## Valnjes (Sep 9, 2011)

Did You guys knew that ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro is the FIRST AMD based board
with *V12*+2 VRM regulation?

Works like a charm!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 9, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> Did You guys knew that ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro is the FIRST AMD based board
> with *V12*+2 VRM regulation?
> 
> Works like a charm!



i am pretty sure all the new 990FX boards are 12+2 regulated.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 9, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i am pretty sure all the new 990FX boards are 12+2 regulated.



Hate to correct you. 990fxa-ud3 is an 8+2 design.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hate to correct you. 990fxa-ud3 is an 8+2 design.



meh don't care  a good 8+2 is still just as good as i think i have explained like 50 times so far.


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hate to correct you. 990fxa-ud3 is an 8+2 design.



The FXA is technically not a 990FX chipset. More like 990X


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> The FXA is technically not a 990FX chipset. More like 990X



'splain yoosef Lusee

Need moar input LOL


----------



## Valnjes (Sep 10, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i am pretty sure all the new 990FX boards are 12+2 regulated.



https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...D79Joo7tdE9xMUFlMEVWeFhuckJEVF9aMmtpUFE&gid=2

Are You sure?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 10, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...D79Joo7tdE9xMUFlMEVWeFhuckJEVF9aMmtpUFE&gid=2
> 
> Are You sure?



All of the base 990fx boards are more of a 990x than anything else watch all of the high end ones. Sorry I should have been more specific


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 10, 2011)

I just don't get that, what do you mean by "All of the base 990fx boards are more of a 990x than anything else" ? You guys got me confuzzled and mindblown? I thought 990fx had more lanes so had could they be the same!?


----------



## Valnjes (Sep 10, 2011)

cdawall said:


> All of the base 990fx boards are more of a 990x than anything else watch all of the high end ones. Sorry I should have been more specific



Im talking about regulation.

ASRock 990FX Professional is the FIRS AMD V12+2 regulated board.
All other are just V8+2.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I just don't get that, what do you mean by "All of the base 990fx boards are more of a 990x than anything else" ? You guys got me confuzzled and mindblown? I thought 990fx had more lanes so had could they be the same!?



Its got all the lanes its just instead of making a 990x board they are taking 990fx and making them cheap. Ie bad for high high overclocking. Not bad boards just making boards that are midrange using a high end chipset.



Valnjes said:


> Im talking about regulation.
> 
> ASRock 990FX Professional is the FIRS AMD V12+2 regulated board.
> All other are just V8+2.



The first on the market the new crosshair is as is the big boy gb board. Oh and its still not first go take a step into server land real quick.


----------



## Valnjes (Sep 11, 2011)

cdawall said:


> The first on the market the new crosshair is as is the big boy gb board. Oh and its still not first go take a step into server land real quick.



The New Crosshair V is V8+2:
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#specifications

Gigabyte Big Boy? Its not even a AMD motherboard!

And we are talking here about desktop boards, not about server boards.

Read more carefully next time. Troll..


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> The New Crosshair V is V8+2:
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#specifications
> 
> Gigabyte Big Boy? Its not even a AMD motherboard!
> ...



Crosshair V extreme and gb hasn't released the 990fx big board yet either. They will be 12+2. You said first amd board with 12+2 in your post never mentioned desktop only. Don't call me a troll fucking new guy. I have probablly used more es chips from amd than you have had normal chips.


----------



## Valnjes (Sep 11, 2011)

Hmm... let me read the topic again:
"The AMD Phenom II OC'ers Club"

Ok, so now we are talking about server boards.. Clap clap..

First desktop V12 MBO  -> ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional -> EOD.

PS - I may be new here, that does not meen that im new indeed.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> Hmm... let me read the topic again:
> "The AMD Phenom II OC'ers Club"
> 
> Ok, so now we are talking about server boards.. Clap clap..
> ...



Click on the link on the first page my 4.9ghz run says opteron.  If you want to be really specific its a 70a 4 phase that has 3 mosfets on each phase improperly labeled as a 12+2 phase. If you want to supporrt false advertising that's cool.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL WUT?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> LOL WUT?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110913/LOL WUT super computer.png



not stable, or SEVERE Bug.. probably the first tho


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 13, 2011)

nope its totally stable. its a bug.
i mean, comeon its just 3.4ghz and nb at 2700 and mem at 1080. almost stock


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi everybody!! I'm back. 

After going through some difficult times (employment-wise it has been a rough 2 years for me).

At any rate. As I mentioned in the WCG cruncher thread, I pooched my CPU (9850BE) and MOBO (M3A79-T Deluxe) in an attempt to troubleshoot my friends computer. He was there when it happened and he felt bad about it so he lent me $500 to get a new Mobo/CPU/DDR3 memory. I can finally post in this thread!! 

So today, (my last day of unemployment ) I decided to spend the whole day tweaking. Very finicky Mobo this is but I think I found a stable OC and Prime95 has been running for about an 45 minutes now and temps. have stabilized in the 44-46 range!  I am so happy with this new hardware!! I never achieved temps that low with my old hardware.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 21, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Its got all the lanes its just instead of making a 990x board they are taking 990fx and making them cheap. Ie bad for high high overclocking. Not bad boards just making boards that are midrange using a high end chipset.
> 
> 
> 
> The first on the market the new crosshair is as is the big boy gb board. Oh and its still not first go take a step into server land real quick.



dude why u have to be so cut throat for?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Click on the link on the first page my 4.9ghz run says opteron.  If you want to be really specific its a 70a 4 phase that has 3 mosfets on each phase improperly labeled as a 12+2 phase. If you want to supporrt false advertising that's cool.



Not to mention, the number of phases is mostly a marketing gimmick. There is much more to it than number of phases. All that matters is the wattage they can handle, and how stable they are. An overbuilt 4 phase can easily out power an underbuilt 8 phase.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Not to mention, the number of phases is mostly a marketing gimmick. There is much more to it than number of phases. All that matters is the wattage they can handle, and how stable they are. And overbuilt 4 phase can easily out power an underbuilt 8 phase.



I keep trying to tell people that on here and no one seems to understand.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 21, 2011)

not sure if i should make make my own post or not but as we speak my cpu fan is not spinning at all i check all connections it all looks good and my side panel fan stop working as well oddly enough the vrms and chokes are not getting hot whats so ever even with my cpu clocked to 4ghz an nb at 2.6ghz on my biostar 4+1 phase back up board


----------



## Valnjes (Sep 26, 2011)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1967638

New Prime95 stabile OC.


----------



## claylomax (Sep 26, 2011)

Valnjes said:


> PS - I may be new here, that does not meen that im new indeed.



You are new, check your spelling.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 26, 2011)

claylomax said:


> You are new, check your spelling.



maybe he is a kid.


----------



## dumo (Sep 26, 2011)

*X4 980BE+Asus CH V Formula*

On Single stage cooling and D9 ram...


----------



## claylomax (Sep 26, 2011)

dumo said:


> On Single stage cooling and D9 ram...
> 
> http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/5140/screenshot006qn.jpg
> 
> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/1349/screenshot001i.jpg



Hi Dumo, how high do you reckon you can get that cpu on a high end air cooler like an Archon? That's a cracking overclock.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 26, 2011)

claylomax said:


> You are new, check your spelling.



apparently he learnt english all by himself.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2011)

Pauline 88 said:


> Whoa you actually have one? Nice!
> 
> http://www.makemoneymakemoney.net/1.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 2, 2011)

^how about you don't quote the spam?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2011)

cdawall said:


> ^how about you don't quote the spam?



But spam me likes, but only in canned form.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 2, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> But spam me likes, but only in canned form.



eat this with you spam 






i need me a phenom based netbook  if i could find one that would boot this thing would so have a quad in it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL ....

Better yet, Llano based netbook with it's integrated video would rock my socks. Nice proc btw


----------



## cdawall (Oct 2, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL ....
> 
> Better yet, Llano based netbook with it's integrated video would rock my socks. Nice proc btw



Only thing is I want to be sure its a socket chip I can swap at a later time  I tried a TL56 in this thing that was no go. I think it might have drawn to much juice. thats also the current L310 record  it can go higher but I will have to wait until this winter when I can go subzero.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 11, 2011)

*HIT 4GHZ ON ONE CORE, STOCK COOLER!!!!!!!

new PSU  - Corsair GS600!!!*


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 11, 2011)

600Watt? And what about the last 3 cores? But 4.0GHz with 1.392v CPU voltage still impressive. Congrats on PSU & OC.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 12, 2011)

with four cores i cant get past 3.4 stable, so im trying to find out the lemon by OCing each core separately. (also going higher makes the CPU really hot, its a stock cooler after all and my ambients are >30C

what about the 600Watts?

i got 3.9GHz stable on first 2 cores. will try the others.

i also suspect there is something wrong with my mobo, after i RMA'd it. it cant handle 3.6GHz. previously on my original mobo, i used to get 3.6GHz stable easily.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 12, 2011)

Way more advanced than me Das...here's where I'm at:


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> with four cores i cant get past 3.4 stable, so im trying to find out the lemon by OCing each core separately. (also going higher makes the CPU really hot, its a stock cooler after all and my ambients are >30C
> 
> what about the 600Watts?
> 
> ...



It is your mobo. It cannot supply enough power for all of your cores.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> It is your mobo. It cannot supply enough power for all of your cores.



should i RMA this bitch then?

third core is a bit of a lemon. wont boot at 3.9


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 12, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2041319.png[/url]
> 
> *HIT 4GHZ ON ONE CORE, STOCK COOLER!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I would say go with a higher clock on 4 cores. I would try bring down your ht link, I wasn't getting past 3.4 too, then I brought down the ht and I can get to 3.8 stable. I can't get to 4ghz stable though...


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 12, 2011)

my HT is always at 2000. that was an accident. i got overexcited after looking at the 4ghz LOL.

actually as it turns out, my 3rd and fourth core are lemons. can get them to go a little high.


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 12, 2011)

2Triple D:

Change to something of 990FX/X flavor; supports both current Phenom II's & future Piledriver CPUs (possibly with BIOS update in case of later); M5A99X will probably suit you just fine & won't rob you that much.  Played with CPU-to-NB frequencies? I don't remember which one to leave @ 2000MHz & which one to raise to 2400/2600MHz but try plus play with VDDA; again, switch to 990X-based mobo once/if you can afford it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 12, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> 2Triple D:
> 
> Change to something of 990FX/X flavor; supports both current Phenom II's & future Piledriver CPUs (possibly with BIOS update in case of later); M5A99X will probably suit you just fine & won't rob you that much.  Played with CPU-to-NB frequencies? I don't remember which one to leave @ 2000MHz & which one to raise to 2400/2600MHz but try plus play with VDDA; again, switch to 990X-based mobo once/if you can afford it.



are you mad bro?
i had to borrow money to pay for my corsair gs600!


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 12, 2011)

Oops, my bad. Forget i mentioned this in 1st place. Guess the whole "gettin-ready-for-Dozer" s*** affected me that much; good luck with what you got so far. May the power of Pred's skull ripping hand be with you. 

Jokes aside: borrowed? Great purchase than & congrats with your current OC. Good luck.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> It is your mobo. It cannot supply enough power for all of your cores.



Even myself, I found this out the hard way from my old 790x board.

@Kevin

Not true, sometimes you have to try something new, the 1:1 NB:HT Link overclock can potentially be more stable on some boards than others.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> 2Triple D:
> 
> Change to something of 990FX/X flavor; supports both current Phenom II's & future Piledriver CPUs (possibly with BIOS update in case of later)



Piledriver is Socket FM2, if im correct. a 990 Board will never support them, due to physical incompabilities


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Piledriver is Socket FM2, if im correct. a 990 Board will never support them, due to physical incompabilities



Sorry to say ... http://www.nordichardware.com/news/69-cpu-chipset/44317-amd-piledriver-10-faster-than-bulldozer.html

Really really hate to correct you VW.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry to say ... http://www.nordichardware.com/news/69-cpu-chipset/44317-amd-piledriver-10-faster-than-bulldozer.html
> 
> Really really hate to correct you VW.


You dont have to be sorry at all, thats great news for me! Means AMD didnt starts the Socket Madness, like Intel does. About a month ago, things were looking like AMD wanted to go FM Sockets for all their procs


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 12, 2011)

doesnt pile driver come in integrated GPU flavors as well?


EDIT: my bad, that was trinity devastator.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> It is your mobo. It cannot supply enough power for all of your cores.



It _could_ be the mobo. It could also be a bad chip or considering the stock cooler not enough cooling power for 4ghz on all 4 cores. These chips still scale with temps heavily.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Piledriver is Socket FM2, if im correct. a 990 Board will never support them, due to physical incompabilities



Piledriver should be the last AM3+ Chip released, but it will be in FM2 aswell


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 13, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Piledriver should be the last AM3+ Chip released, but it will be in FM2 aswell


I thought, Komodo was scrapped?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 13, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> You dont have to be sorry at all, thats great news for me! Means AMD didnt starts the Socket Madness, like Intel does. About a month ago, things were looking like AMD wanted to go FM Sockets for all their procs



Yes I'm so glad AMD is keeping the physical characteristics of the sockets across AM2 to AM3+ as well as the "rumoured" piledriver. I would love the Bulldozer but I must wait for Asus to release a bios update to make my new board AM3+ compatible.


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> should i RMA this bitch then?
> 
> third core is a bit of a lemon. wont boot at 3.9



Nah, you need a better motherboard, not a new identical board.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> Nah, you need a better motherboard.



If he is doing it core by core and the 3rd core will not hit 3.9ghz stable it is not the board.


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> If he is doing it core by core and the 3rd core will not hit 3.9ghz stable it is not the board.



The 3.9ghz core isn't his limitation. He can't get past 3.4ghz with all cores enabled. Yes, I know some 4+1 phase boards can do it easily, his particular board uses not so good VRM's and chokes to begin with. It's the board.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> third core is a bit of a lemon. wont boot at 3.9




I say take that 3rd core and make some lemonade, spike it with some vodka, sit back, relax and don't worry because worrying is like paying interest on a debt that you may never have owed. 

(Or you can make a battery with it to power a miniature light bulb )


----------



## cdawall (Oct 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> The 3.9ghz core isn't his limitation. He can't get past 3.4ghz with all cores enabled. Yes, I know some 4+1 phase boards can do it easily, his particular board uses not so good VRM's and chokes to begin with. It's the board.



Oh i know its a weak board however he has a weak chip sitting in it. I have a feeling on any board with any normal air cooler it will not do over 3.6-3.8


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Oh i know its a weak board however he has a weak chip sitting in it. I have a feeling on any board with any normal air cooler it will not do over 3.6-3.8



Agreed.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> The 3.9ghz core isn't his limitation. He can't get past 3.4ghz with all cores enabled. Yes, I know some 4+1 phase boards can do it easily, his particular board uses not so good VRM's and chokes to begin with. It's the board.



no, the 3rd and 4th dont go past 3.4ghz. they are lemons i tell you!!

but the funny thing is i remember crunching with this chip at 3.6GHz 24X7.

maybe the power section that powers cores 3 and 4 are poopy?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 14, 2011)

FYI to all with Asus AM3 Mobos...they have a beta bios update to AM3+ now. Just in case you want to try the Bulldozer.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2011)

Heya Chaotic!!!! Here's where I have been crunching at the past couple days!! 










1.5v dram/ 1.33v CPU-NB

Brought up my cpu utilization percentage back to 100% cause I needed some quick points for a Prize 1 draw in the contest. Im VERY VERY close to hitting that 50k.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya Chaotic!!!! Here's where I have been crunching at the past couple days!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111013/Capture031.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/111013/Capture032.jpg
> 
> ...




Nice!!!  And I'm assuming your daily quota has been upped since that OC is stable and not producing errors?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2011)

Still boggles my mind what it was that created those errors. OC was just fine, IMC was tested and everything but everything is good now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Still boggles my mind what it was that created those errors. OC was just fine, IMC was tested and everything but everything is good now.



Could have been a bad OC on memrory too. That can produce major errors/malfunctions and even corrupt files. But keep that OC if WCG and your computer is happy with it!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Finally have a decent board for my Phenom II how ever I'm used to overclocking intel stuff to be honest.

I can do 3.64 ghz on stock volts but I want to try 4ghz as I've the cooling to do it.

But I'm not sure of voltage settings, there's so many for this board!

Reccomended voltages to try please?


Will take a picture of my bios if you need to know what voltages I can mess with.

Thanks


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 15, 2011)

take a pic of the bios.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 15, 2011)

Cheers 

I think my NB volts are to high as well already


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/IMAG0077-1.jpg?t=1318683473
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your NB voltage is actually a little low and you CPU Vcore is excessively high IMO. Then again, I've never tried to push my die past 3.7Ghz. I don't have the cooling for it.

I can guarantee that the 1055T can easily hit 3.5Ghz Stable. My current CPU Vcore is 1.32v


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 15, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Your NB voltage is actually a little low and you CPU Vcore is excessively high IMO. Then again, I've never tried to push my die past 3.7Ghz. I don't have the cooling for it.
> 
> I can guarantee that the 1055T can easily hit 3.5Ghz Stable. My current CPU Vcore is 1.32v





Cheers for pointing that out, didn;t even notice! ( board not reading default settings right I guess)

well at-least I know my board can handle that voltage now, it should be running at 1.3250 :S


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

I haven't really found anybody who has successfully hit a stable 4Ghz with the 1055T. I've had mine as high as 3.7 but not stable. I had my Vcore at 1.35v for that OC. I wasn't sure what was causing errors so I brought it back down to 3.5. 

It could have been my memory, but I wasn't in the mood to find out. Running boinc 24/7 without errors was more important to me than bragging about a high OC.

Still, getting an extra 700Mhz out of this baby is pretty cool.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 15, 2011)

Shit! Bloody board running that much voltage through it damaged it.  So annoyed!  Not run extra volage through the chip since I've had it then gigabyte run a warranty breaching voltage through it! Now I can't do 3.64 on stock volts. Fuming!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Shit! Bloody board running that much voltage through it damaged it.  So annoyed!  Not run extra volage through the chip since I've had it then gigabyte run a warranty breaching voltage through it! Now I can't do 3.64 on stock volts. Fuming!



Sorry to hear that. When I saw 1.475v my reaction was  !!! At least it's only a 1055T....could have been worse....it could have been the bulldozer. A new 1055 will only run you about 140$ (70£)

One rule of thumb when OC'ing is that it is better to undervolt and get a BSOD and only then then pump it up one notch at a time.

Always check your temps. Get HWmonitor. It is the first program I open when I tweak.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 15, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Sorry to hear that. When I saw 1.475v my reaction was  !!! At least it's only a 1055T....could have been worse....it could have been the bulldozer. A new 1055 will only run you about 140$ (70£)
> 
> One rule of thumb when OC'ing is that it is better to undervolt and get a BSOD and only then then pump it up one notch at a time.
> 
> Always check your temps. Get HWmonitor. It is the first program I open when I tweak.



I do under volt : [

I'd been running 1.325 volts through since I've had the 1055t (turning it into the 95w version)

So annoyed I don't have a job so can't buy new parts and now my AMD warranty is gone thanks to gigabyte so if this goes wrong I'm buggered.


Temps are fine, with +10 degree offset due to the temperature bug I don't go over 45c .


Sent an angry email to gigabyte about this.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2011)

Heya panther! From your screenshot I notice 2 things missing, CPU-NB frequency adjustments and CPU core ratio. Where are those at?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya panther! From your screenshot I notice 2 things missing, CPU-NB frequency adjustments and CPU core ratio. Where are those at?



I'm not familiar with gigabyte mobos but I think the CPU-NB freq is Named HT Link Freq and core ratio is CPU Freq.


----------



## sirbaili (Oct 29, 2011)

*Max OC with MAX VID Phenom II X6 1090T*

Hi.
I've purchased X6 1090T BE Processor a few days ago and was playing with it yesterday.
I should mention that my Motherboard is GA-790x-UD4 and I am not able to Fine Tune all the VTT's at my liking - and the results:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068152




http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/a...ent.php?attachmentid=44141&stc=1&d=1319883304


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 29, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm not familiar with gigabyte mobos but I think the CPU-NB freq is Named HT Link Freq and core ratio is CPU Freq.



Nope. With Gigabyte what it says is what it is LOL I have been on Gigabyte for years before getting this Asus.

@Panther

Update your bios first chance you get if you're not on the latest.

Nice clocks sirbaili  I had it's big brother at one point in time UD4P, got an awesome deal on the Asus  or otherwise I would still be using it.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 29, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Shit! Bloody board running that much voltage through it damaged it.  So annoyed!  Not run extra volage through the chip since I've had it then gigabyte run a warranty breaching voltage through it! Now I can't do 3.64 on stock volts. Fuming!



at 1.475V shouldn't have killed of your CPU PII's are good for upto 1.5V before you need water cooling 

I never let a mobo auto detect anything never ever in most cases you get underclocked ram and CPU


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 29, 2011)

I knew it!!! After i uninstalled (few months back) lots of apps (games, stress testing/monitoring utils, etc...) thus freeing disk space from (otherwise great) software "junk"  jk, the OC i currently have (finally) validated @ CanardPC; took me the f***in' long enough to dare to do it. Next week (starting tomorrow) i'll probably up the CPU freq abit; probably to 201/202MHz from 200MHz right now. Tumbnail:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2011)

sirbaili said:


> Hi.
> I've purchased X6 1090T BE Processor a few days ago and was playing with it yesterday.
> I should mention that my Motherboard is GA-790x-UD4 and I am not able to Fine Tune all the VTT's at my liking - and the results:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068152
> ...



Very nice!   Stable enough for any benchmarks?


----------



## Irony (Oct 29, 2011)

sirbaili said:


> Hi.
> I've purchased X6 1090T BE Processor a few days ago and was playing with it yesterday.
> I should mention that my Motherboard is GA-790x-UD4 and I am not able to Fine Tune all the VTT's at my liking - and the results:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068152
> ...



Wow, I've got a 1090T too, but I can't go over 4Ghz without raising the voltage to 1.575, and then to get to 4.3 it has to be at 1.65.  Very scarily high. And then I see posts like yours, and wonder if my chip is bad, or if its my crapmonger board.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 29, 2011)

So I opened my window...


----------



## Irony (Oct 29, 2011)

Why does it read 25c at full load?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 29, 2011)

Because I opened the window :3 it's that cold outside!


----------



## Irony (Oct 29, 2011)

Cool.  Its getting down to 25f (-4c ~) around here at night. I should see what havoc I can wreak.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 29, 2011)

Niceeeeee, be sure to wear some thick socks


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 30, 2011)

Just upped the CPU frequency abit like promised; funny thing once set the freq to 202MHz (multi @ x20.0) the RAM/CPU-NB/HT frequency fired to 1347/2626/2020MHz respectivly & even funnier CPU-Z reads the CPU freq as 203.6MHz; nevermind, here are latest screens/tumbnails. Included are CPU-Z dump+CanardPC validation, 3DMark11 PT & CT tests & Crysis 1's CPU_benchmark 1:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2011)

Very interesting YL. Do an edit of your previous post tho to avoid doubling.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey man!...I want you to consider upping the voltage on the Vcore to 1.472/1.475v and set the multi to 20,5, keep the CPU freq. @ 200MHz and lock the HT @ 2000MHz or rather lower as your NB is set quite high IMO, but that´s very good as I´m sure you know that this affects the speed of the L3 cache )

You should be able to reach my OC @ 4128MHz 24/7 Stable and even higher in theory at least.

(I just jumped in and so I haven´t read any previous post...just #13205 + a whim of your System Specs. So bear that in mind...cool?)

GL and GJ so far with your OCing 

//Dog

P.s Hey JR!!! is all well m8 ?


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 30, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Very interesting YL. Do an edit of your previous post tho to avoid doubling.



Done. No double-post from this guy in nearest 3 or 4 decades, aye?  jk  



Dogshitjoint said:


> Hey man!...I want you to consider upping the voltage on the Vcore to 1.472/1.475v and set the multi to 20,5, keep the CPU freq. @ 200MHz and lock the HT @ 2000MHz or rather lower as your NB is is set quite high IMO, but that´s very good as I´m sure you know that this affects the speed of the L3 cahe )
> 
> You should be able to reach my OC @ 4128MHz 24/7 Stable and even higher in theory at least.
> 
> ...



Tried this technique few months back, didn't quiet worked, but was fun while it lasted; maybe i will by end of this year, though. Just gimme a time & effort to research pros & cons & specific settings & i might come up with 4.1 by end of this year. Thanx regardless.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Oct 30, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Done. No double-post from this guy in nearest 3 or 4 decades, aye?  jk
> 
> 
> 
> Tried this technique few months back, didn't quiet worked, but was fun while it lasted; maybe i will by end of this year, though. Just gimme a time & effort to research pros & cons & specific settings & i might come up with 4.1 by end of this year. Thanx regardless.



OK well I have read that many peeps have probs with the 20,5 multi so maybe your lucked out there...yeah thats the smarter way to go, educate/learn/and also trial and error 

I am confident in that you will break 4,1GHz

So see you around later maybe?



//Dog


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 30, 2011)

^Yup, that's the spirit more or less.  Sure. 

Also, i feel lucky that i got past 4.0GHz; CPU batches, cherry picking, what kind of revision CPU were - only in May this year i reached LinX 75mins 4.0GHz/1.4500v (more or less) stable run. Don't worry - once i gather here & throughout the Web all necessary info & stuff i'll post the ~4.1GHz OC by end of this year.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 30, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> //Dog



"It's called "Black Lab". Ya, man...my dog ate my stash. I had to follow him around with a little baggie all day!" 

Nice Username and Avatar Dogshitjoint 

Sorry mods, I couldn't resist... now back to topic.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Oct 30, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> "It's called "Black Lab". Ya, man...my dog ate my stash. I had to follow him around with a little baggie all day!"
> 
> Nice Username and Avatar Dogshitjoint
> 
> Sorry mods, I couldn't resist... now back to topic.



ROFL I always laugh when I get reminded about "the lab."

Thx 4 your comment even though we are way OT here!

see ya

//Dog


----------



## Irony (Oct 30, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> OK well I have read that many peeps have probs with the 20,5 multi so maybe your lucked out there...yeah thats the smarter way to go, educate/learn/and also trial and error
> 
> I am confident in that you will break 4,1GHz
> 
> ...




I've run mine stable at 21.5 with base freq. at 200. (i.e. 4.3ghz)

Edit: different CPU than mine though. Similar architecture, other than the lack of 2 cores.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Oct 30, 2011)

Irony said:


> I've run mine stable at 21.5 with base freq. at 200. (i.e. 4.3ghz)
> 
> Edit: different CPU than mine though. Similar architecture, other than the lack of 2 cores.



For sure as I see you have the arguably best air-cooler to sport your X6 

And as I see it some chips performs like specced (& then some) , some are golden and then we have the awesome ones! 

So then it´s basically way too mismatched even when adding in a skilled OC...

Nice clock you have stepped up to there either way man 

o/o

//Dog


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 30, 2011)

2Irony & DSJ (you don't mind me shortening your nickname do you?):

Looked @ sys specs of both of you, specifically the cooling section: each of you got best HSF & great LCS, so you both covered. Me? I have "mere" TR's VenomousX with few years old AS5 that more than surprisingly serves me well with this OC & HSF, but to go to the frequencies you suggest? I need more than knowledge & wisdom to reach these clocks; that's why i said that i'll reach ~4.1GHz by end of this month. Probably back up this kind of OC with better hardware & TIM (or prefferably ETI - Engineered Thermal Interface), but you'll have to wait. Ace CPUs both of you got & in your case Dsj ace of CPU's batch you got if it runs 4.12GHz 24/7 stable. Rev. C3 965BE's are great OC'ers like i said more than few pages back in this thread, you the one to proove it too.  Also great Thuban OC Irony, congrats.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Oct 31, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> 2Irony & DSJ (you don't mind me using your nickname as acronim do you?):
> 
> Looked @ sys specs of both of you, specifically the cooling section: each of you got best HSF & great LCS, so you both covered. Me? I have "mere" TR's VenomousX with few years old AS5 that more than surprisingly serves me well with this OC & HSF, but to go to the frequencies you suggest? I need more than knowledge & wisdom to reach the clocks you suggest; that's why i said that i'll reach ~4.1GHz by end of this month. Probably back up this kind of OC with better hardware & TIM (or prefferably ETI - Engineered Thermal Interface), but you'll have to wait. Ace CPUs both of you got & in your case Dsj ace of CPU's batch you got if it runs 4.12GHz 24/7 stable. Rev. C3 965BE's are great OC'ers like i said more than few pages back in this thread, you the one to proove it too.  Also great Thuban OC Irony, congrats.



Well I dont mind at all as I use DSJ myself now and then.

I can agree with you in all aspects, but never underestimate the power of the words "I am confident in that you will break 4,1GHz" as it serves as a confidencebooster and some Jedi-Mind trick 

There are many tricks and treats surrounding the CPU itself, so dont stare yourself blind at one aspect...mainly cooling your CPU with a good cooler, the airflow in your case is equally important I would dear say (but leave the thermal paste djungle as the lowerpriced ones may perform equal or +/-1 degree c, BS would the manufacters say but they all just want their Diamondbased paste to sell more :shadedshu).

Thx for your praise and I also found the 965BE C3 a great overclocker for being so jampacked=warm as it runs, It doesnt match the superior Intel X58/Sandy but for the money spent I´ll say its perfectly capable to handle most of todays apps/games, but will fall behind more and more...but thats another discussion .

Best of luck!



//DSJ

Adding answer:

"Dsj ace of CPU's batch you got if it runs 4.12GHz 24/7 stable"

Yeah it is running stable I have had it @ 4199MHz running 3Dmark11 and passed it and CPU-Z validation but hardly 24/7 stable as I wished for (while maintaining low fanspeed) and over but then it would complain...sometimes (the sound from the 2 Ultra Kazes @ full blast is stunning! to say the least)


----------



## Irony (Oct 31, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> 2Irony & DSJ (you don't mind me shortening your nickname do you?):
> 
> Looked @ sys specs of both of you, specifically the cooling section: each of you got best HSF & great LCS, so you both covered. Me? I have "mere" TR's VenomousX with few years old AS5 that more than surprisingly serves me well with this OC & HSF, but to go to the frequencies you suggest? I need more than knowledge & wisdom to reach these clocks; that's why i said that i'll reach ~4.1GHz by end of this month. Probably back up this kind of OC with better hardware & TIM (or prefferably ETI - Engineered Thermal Interface), but you'll have to wait. Ace CPUs both of you got & in your case Dsj ace of CPU's batch you got if it runs 4.12GHz 24/7 stable. Rev. C3 965BE's are great OC'ers like i said more than few pages back in this thread, you the one to proove it too.  Also great Thuban OC Irony, congrats.




Thanks for the praise. AMD x6s run very cool, as I have yet to break 41c under Prime95, with that Noctua cooler.

My chip isn't one of the golden ones, I don't think. I saw somebody on another thread a couple days ago who was at 4.44 stable with the same chip, and only using 1.45v. I have to run a terrifying 1.650v to stay stable at that speed. (for benching only, for obvious reasons) So I've been keeping it at 3.8 lately, with 1.475v. Although, I did have it at 4.000 for a couple months 24/7 at 1.55v, which is the max voltage stated by AMD. But I was getting better scores on Cinebench 11.5 with it at 3.8 than any other speed. So thats why its there currently. I'm thinking that maybe it's my board thats holding me back, because the vrm is only 3+1 which is as low as it gets, and not really at all good for OCing. I'm hoping my new board will help with that, at least a little


----------



## cdawall (Oct 31, 2011)

^ bet your temps are higher than you think 41C is probably a bit closer to 50C depending on which batch of internal sensors you got.


----------



## YautjaLord (Oct 31, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> never underestimate the power of the words "I am confident in that you will break 4,1GHz" as it serves as a confidencebooster and some Jedi-Mind trick





Deal, i will not underestimate.  Here's a taste of which HW i'll use to back up the OC: 

ASUSTek Sabertooth 990FX;
Patriot Viper Extreme rev. 2 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz CL8; (or any other brand RAM like that)
Corsair AX1200W;
2xhigh-speed PWM fans, any brand + the more RPM/CFM the better; 

Also, bear in mind that Sabertooth 990FX (& Crosshair V Formula) have 2 4-pin CPU PWM headers, hence why 2 high-speed PWM fans + no need for 3-pin to 4-pin PWM adapter for this but rather to connect case fans to mobo's headers. By end of this year i'll post this 4.1GHz OC.


----------



## Irony (Oct 31, 2011)

cdawall said:


> ^ bet your temps are higher than you think 41C is probably a bit closer to 50C depending on which batch of internal sensors you got.




Probably, but still not bad.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Oct 31, 2011)

Irony said:


> Probably, but still not bad.



I agree with both of you here, yet I I have to say that your temp is lukewarm if the cores holds 50/51c @ full load, and if so then  I suppose that makes my 965 seem like a frying-pan in comparison...

//Dog


----------



## Irony (Oct 31, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> I agree with both of you here, yet I I have to say that your temp is lukewarm if the cores holds 50/51c @ full load, and if so then  I suppose that makes my 965 seem like a frying-pan in comparison...
> 
> //Dog




I'm sure you said somewhere, but what are your temps?

I am constantly amazed by such expensive space heaters commonly called intel. You could heat your room in the winter with an i7 and a crumby air cooler. that has nothing to do with anything. I just felt like saying it. 

AMD quads seem to idle kind of warm


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 31, 2011)

Speaking of temps any unlockers got some ideas on obtaining semi accurate core temps on watercooling ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Speaking of temps any unlockers got some ideas on obtaining semi accurate core temps on watercooling ?



My method was to use a fan controller with LED temp sensor, Place the sensor wire in the block or somewhere on the CPU side close as possible without messing up your contact with the block and CPU.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 31, 2011)

Any other ideas guys?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Any other ideas guys?



Dont know what board you have but this may help 

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=349676


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dont know what board you have but this may help
> 
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=349676



Unfortunately my board doesn't support ACC or unleashed mode.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Nov 1, 2011)

Irony said:


> I'm sure you said somewhere, but what are your temps?
> 
> I am constantly amazed by such expensive space heaters commonly called intel. You could heat your room in the winter with an i7 and a crumby air cooler. that has nothing to do with anything. I just felt like saying it.
> 
> AMD quads seem to idle kind of warm



Hey Irony...Sorry 4 late Re:

My temps are around 40-45 in Idle/normal workload on all the cores (may vary +/-1 c) and @ full load the cores warms up to about 56 c but "the frying-pan moment" are imminent in IntelBurntest which reaches 60c+/- and that is HOT!. (I should also wipe the rad. ofc. @ myself)

I must also add that my fan setting is to as close to inaudible @ idle but kicks in when it gets hot decided by the curve I have set it on in Gigabyte EasyTune 6. "Uberexplanation" Rocks!

[Edit:] Well I  feel I may have and even have --->exaggurated<---(spelling?) when stating my point, yet yours are definately running cooler (my op. is that  every degree counts really).

About the Intels I cant say really as my latest Intel were a C2D E6550 which were running extremely cool IMO (I had it with the beefy Tuniq Tower 120 sporting it) soo... lets not talk Intels in this thread OK



//Dog


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> at 1.475V shouldn't have killed of your CPU PII's are good for upto 1.5V before you need water cooling
> 
> I never let a mobo auto detect anything never ever in most cases you get underclocked ram and CPU



ya Always best to reset CMOS/ clear BIOS/UEFI and then power up and re-implement normal system settings and for ram that have specific voltages and timings and clock speeds, manually input them because SPD will not work right. Auto settings for CPU are fine unless if you are overclocking, Also im not sure if CNQ works right when a CPU is overclocked.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> About the Intels I cant say really as my latest Intel were a C2D E6550 which were running extremely cool IMO (I had it with the beefy Tuniq Tower 120 sporting it) soo... lets not talk Intels in this thread OK
> 
> 
> 
> //Dog



weird you mean at less than half the wattage that intel chip runs cooler?


Your temps overall sound very normal for the clockspeed, voltage and a fake loop.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Nov 2, 2011)

cdawall said:


> weird you mean at less than half the wattage that intel chip runs cooler?
> 
> 
> Your temps overall sound very normal for the clockspeed, voltage and a fake loop.



Coupled with "The Beast" (own naming ofc.) a.k.a Sunbeamtech Tuniq Tower 120 atleast as I never (w. some exceptions in the past) use stock coolers I can´t say it would run cool with that tiny piece of NB-cooling

Yeah but we were not discussing if my temps are normal or not as Irony asked what my temps were and I replied.

My temps are normal only a bit/5-10c something higher-ish than Ironys on a X6/DH-14 and I state that this bit is not so little when every degree counts as the wall is 62c acc. to AMD over this the chip may be damaged, you may already know this but anyways a random reader may not?

Hehe fake-loop/cheap-loop still it works like a charm



//Dog


----------



## Irony (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Hey Irony...Sorry 4 late Re:
> 
> My temps are around 40-45 in Idle/normal workload on all the cores (may vary +/-1 c) and @ full load the cores warms up to about 56 c but "the frying-pan moment" are imminent in IntelBurntest which reaches 60c+/- and that is HOT!. (I should also wipe the rad. ofc. @ myself)
> 
> ...




Yeah, that's kinda what I thought about the temps. All x6s seem to run very cool. 

As for intel, its irrelevant in this thread.


(BTW, I think your name and avatar might be one of the best I've ever seen, as far a hilarity goes. First time I saw it, I was like,  and then I looked closer at your av. and then I was like )


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Nov 2, 2011)

> (BTW, I think your name and avatar might be one of the best I've ever seen, as far a hilarity goes. First time I saw it, I was like,  and then I looked closer at your av. and then I was like )



Thx maaan!

To add: I also imagine myself looking a bit like Chong when I stear @ my av. except the fur and cap



//Dog


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 3, 2011)

Decided to go way earlier for what you suggested, DSJ: it's alive!!!!!!!! Used following apps:

WinRAR (multithreaded, think it was 64-bit binary but you have to forgive me cause i have it since 2008);
3DMark11 PT & CT;
Crysis CPU_benchmark 1 (starting from 3.9GHz & higher it doesn't make much difference in fps i think);
CPU-Z dump & CanardPC validation.

Set following options in BIOS for this OC:

CPU ratio (multi): x20.5;
CPU-NB: 2400MHz;
CPU voltage: 1.4635v;
HT Link: 2000MHz;
RAM: 1333MHz.

Personally i don't see much difference (if at all), other than it is also validated in CanardPC; maybe if i'll test it in LinX (75mins again? ) it'll give this OC a justice. Pics:


----------



## sirbaili (Nov 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Very nice!   Stable enough for any benchmarks?



Nope___I am not willing to go far than 1.475 - Stable clock is 4150 with 1.450 VTT


----------



## Irony (Nov 3, 2011)

I think the max. voltage stated by AMD is 1.550, and I've gone higher than that with my chip.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah 1.5v is not bad at all.  Been there done that, chip still runs.


----------



## Irony (Nov 3, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Thx maaan!
> 
> To add: I also imagine myself looking a bit like Chong when I stear @ my av. except the fur and cap
> 
> ...




http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTtmAzx8YK-Exju6QzkzGV3cy1Gl_1uSc3qP5cDwfacEYkAq0csWA

I see what you mean


Yeah, I've been running mine at 1.52v for a week or two, without any trouble. (4.1Ghz) I think I might have a leaky chip, which isn't nesecarily bad, I guess. it means I can run higher voltage through it. But I have run it at 1.6v, and its still fine. extra voltage won't hurt AMD chips like it does intel. As long as you keep it cool, they stay happy.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 3, 2011)

dude learn more about hardware, cause anyone with the right mind knows that a ASUS M4A88TM-LE is crap when it comes to overclocking, it cant handle high power usage going trough the pwm, and vrms, so yea keep running your cpu at those settings the board will fry, and might even take other components out. 

i don't understand i people come on hear overclocking with a 4+1 or even 3+1 phase motherboards with quad and six core, bottom line 4+1 boards cant take the power and get real hot never mind overclocking. get it trough you're head guys if u want to overclock your cpu with out risk of frying your motherboard or blow other parts, the buy a 8+! or 8+2 phase motherboard


----------



## Irony (Nov 4, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> dude learn more about hardware, cause anyone with the right mind knows that a ASUS M4A88TM-LE is crap when it comes to overclocking, it cant handle high power usage going trough the pwm, and vrms, so yea keep running your cpu at those settings the board will fry, and might even take other components out.
> 
> i don't understand i people come on hear overclocking with a 4+1 or even 3+1 phase motherboards with quad and six core, bottom line 4+1 boards cant take the power and get real hot never mind overclocking. get it trough you're head guys if u want to overclock your cpu with out risk of frying your motherboard or blow other parts, the buy a 8+! or 8+2 phase motherboard




I know. I really am not too worried about this board tho, I'm replacing it with a Fatal1ty in a couple days.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 4, 2011)

my bad if i sounded offensive i just want people to understand these cheap boards cant handle the power?. as for for Asrock Fatal1ty not a bad choice let us know how it goes bro


----------



## Irony (Nov 4, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> my bad if i sounded offensive i just want people to understand these cheap boards cant handle the power?. as for for Asrock Fatal1ty not a bad choice let us know how it goes bro



None taken. 


Yeah, I'll be on this thread posting results as soon as I get it. I'm hoping 12+2 power phase (as opposed to 3+1) will allow me to use this chip to its potential.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Nov 5, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Decided to go way earlier for what you suggested, DSJ: it's alive!!!!!!!! Used following apps:
> 
> Personally i don't see much difference (if at all), other than it is also validated in CanardPC; maybe if i'll test it in LinX (75mins again? ) it'll give this OC a justice. Pics:



Way to go YT! (I knew u had it in ya)

Agreed the feeling is more often negligble and subtle in most cases.

75mins of LinX should be enough! maybe even overkill I beleive.

See ya around m8


@ Irony


> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...wfacEYkAq0csWA
> 
> I see what you mean
> 
> ...





Thats good to know about the voltage-hurting if this is a fact? I remember vaguely that the voltage that the guys set on the CPU during the AMD "Dozie" WR, were over 1.7v maybe even 1.75v but that were together with liquid Helium, so I am guessing/theorizing that if you put a CPU on a stick roasting slowly over a camp-fire and as long as its encapsulated in a media thats keeps it cool enough then it should be able to work without issues ehhr or maybe not?

//Dog


----------



## Irony (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm confused as to why you'd have external heat on the CPU, (even in theory) When it produces plenty. But as long as you keep it cool and don't run insane amounts of voltage though it, it will be fine.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 5, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Way to go YT! (I knew u had it in ya)
> 
> Agreed the feeling is more often negligble and subtle in most cases.
> 
> ...




More like CPU have it in itself  (able to OC that high, if approached correctly), or do you actually mean that i have guts to experiment like that? Thanx nevertheless.

Soon will run LinX than, probably in a week or two from now.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 5, 2011)

am for 4.2ghz yautja


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 5, 2011)

On air? WTF?  Maybe better off with Swiftech's H2O x20 monstrosity, even with VenomousX being ace for air-cooling it won't take that kind of beating i think. Yet i _might_ go for such OC, but in one condition - it'll be in next rig:

Sabertooth 990FX;
AX1200W;
either with the current RAM config, or 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz;
VenomousX with Indigo Extreme ETI;
The rest of components won't be changed. 

4.2GHz on - even though awesome, if not ace - but still, air cooler? My mind struggling to digest this suggestion; retract from this thought while you can.  Maybe after i'll run LinX 75mins & see if it's stable + upgrade to the above mentioned components i'll go for it; til then - 4.1GHz LinX 75mins run & forget. Thanx nevertheless.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 5, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> On air? WTF?  Maybe better off with Swiftech's H2O x20 triple fan monstrosity, even with VenomousX being ace for air-cooling it won't take that kind of beating i think. Yet i _might_ go for such OC, but in one condition - it'll be in next rig:
> 
> Sabertooth 990FX;
> AX1200W;
> ...




i can hit 4.2ghz np 24/7 with my cooler master hyper 212+ with a single 3000rpm 120m fan spinning no faster then 2400rpm max temps are 52c


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 5, 2011)

Max temps @ load? I will definitelly wait to purchase Indigo Extreme than: the goal is to have less than 50C @ load or - even better - full load. 4.1GHz for now; thanx nevertheless.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 5, 2011)

your to picky man, 62c is max temp for denab or tubans cores, as long as u keep it 55c or lower your fine bro


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 5, 2011)

in game  iam lucky if i get max 50c, with prime or linx 54c max thats a few hours


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 5, 2011)

I just got my 890FXA-UD5 MY GOD IT'S AMAZING! the overclocking tools it has is just amazing vs my old mobo!
I love it :3 I got a stable 3.6ghz clock in a few mins! Prime has been going for bout half a hour, I'm gunna stop it now and play some BF3 campaign IT'S SO AWESOME!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 5, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I just got my 890FXA-UD5 MY GOD IT'S AMAZING! the overclocking tools it has is just amazing vs my old mobo!
> I love it :3 I got a stable 3.6ghz clock in a few mins! Prime has been going for bout half a hour, I'm gunna stop it now and play some BF3 campaign IT'S SO AWESOME![/QUO
> 
> nice board congrats, now try for 4ghz it should be reachable just watch for temps


----------



## Irony (Nov 5, 2011)

I hear its a good board.

@Yautja: I can go 4.2 on air without a worry in the world. Max temp under Prime95 is 41c.

Thubans run cooler than Deneb tho, and also Noctua is AWESOME!!! Hyper 212+'s are good too, and only like $30.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 5, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> Kevinheraiz said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my 890FXA-UD5 MY GOD IT'S AMAZING! the overclocking tools it has is just amazing vs my old mobo!
> ...


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 5, 2011)

remember add 10c to 15c with tubans. just my to cents noctua are over rated and over priced


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a deneb (PII 925) And I kinda like noctua I've heard one on full load, it's still a ton quieter than my zalman


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 6, 2011)

2Corduroy:

Wait til end of this year, i might do it but only than; picky? Me? You know? Whatever it takes to be ready for that kind of stuff, i guess; if it counts as picky - ok than.  

2Kevinheraiz:

Congrats on board & good luck with reaching 4.0GHz.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmmm open a window hmmm 

Time to try a radiator out my window lmao


----------



## Irony (Nov 6, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> remember add 10c to 15c with tubans. just my to cents noctua are over rated and over priced



I know, But still pretty good temp. It idles at room temperature. 

Yeah, the price is higher for a noctua, But performance is excellent. And fans are very quiet. And SSO bearings. And I'm not really in the mood for arguing today, so I say we move on to something more interesting.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hmmm open a window hmmm
> 
> Time to try a radiator out my window lmao



Why just the rad? :3


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 6, 2011)

Irony said:


> @Yautja: I can go 4.2 on air without a worry in the world. Max temp under Prime95 is 41c.



What TIM you use with Noctua? Mine is AS5; VenomousX is HSF w/2x3000RPM Ulta Kazes, but i beleive you already know.


----------



## Irony (Nov 6, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> What TIM you use with Noctua? Mine is AS5; VenomousX is HSF, but you already know.



I decided to try the Thermal paste that noctua includes, because after much research, it seems to always have nearly identical temps, down to 1c or less, without the 200 hr cure time. So thats what I'm using currently. Next time I change it out, I'll try AS5. See if its any different after it cures and everything.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 6, 2011)

Irony said:


> I decided to try the Thermal paste that noctua includes, because after much research, it seems to always have nearly identical temps, down to 1c or less, without the 200 hr cure time. So thats what I'm using currently. Next time I change it out, I'll try AS5. See if its any different after it cures and everything.



That reminds me, I need new TP... I've still using some old TP from when i was using a CM hyper TX3


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Why just the rad? :3



Wait... what else would I put outside my window lol


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wait... what else would I put outside my window lol



The entire pc! Have you seen don's super air cooling?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> The entire pc! Have you seen don's super air cooling?



GL with that. Im not carrying around a full 3.5' atx tower.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 6, 2011)

But the temps!


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 6, 2011)

Irony said:


> I decided to try the Thermal paste that noctua includes, because after much research, it seems to always have nearly identical temps, down to 1c or less, without the 200 hr cure time. So thats what I'm using currently. Next time I change it out, I'll try AS5. See if its any different after it cures and everything.



Performes well (AS5 that is), atleast with OC i got; see how it'll fare out if i'll run LinX 75mins with the current OC (4.1GHz). Gotta check how much left of it though; 3.5g is better than 2g, but like every other good thing in life it ends too.  Still wanna try Indigo Extreme ETI, though; from charts & benchies throughout the web, not just @ it's own site, learnt that this stuff is even few bits better than AS5, though way overpriced: ~19USD for _one_ package!!! Pack it though with either your or mine HSF, or better with LCS & you off with ~1GHz OC. AS5 faring out great so far (700MHz OC: was 3.4GHz stock, 4.1GHz now), but i wanna see what i'll be able to do with this afforementioned ETI, how high i'll be able to OC with that.


----------



## Irony (Nov 6, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Performes well (AS5 that is), atleast with OC i got; see how it'll fare out if i'll run LinX 75mins with the current OC (4.1GHz). Gotta check how much left of it though; 3.5g is better than 2g, but like every other good thing in life it ends too.  Still wanna try Indigo Extreme ETI, though; from charts & benchies throughout the web, not just @ it's own site, learnt that this stuff is even few bits better than AS5, though way overpriced: ~19USD for _one_ package!!! Pack it though with either your or mine HSF, or better with LCS & you off with ~1GHz OC. AS5 faring out great so far (700MHz OC: was 3.4GHz stock, 4.1GHz now), but i wanna see what i'll be able to do with this afforementioned ETI, how high i'll be able to OC with that.



Is indigo for AMD too? I see a lot of Intel stuff on their site and other places.


----------



## Fatal (Nov 7, 2011)

My freaking DFI went out I have to get another board for my AMD rig. Maybe I will have better luck overclocking my 940 with a different board.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 7, 2011)

Irony said:


> Is indigo for AMD too? I see a lot of Intel stuff on their site and other places.



Search in SideWinderComputers, there's one Indigo Extreme for i7's (in Socket 1155/1366/etc flavor) & one for Phenom II's (AM3 flavor); installation instructions not differ that much for either AM3 or 1155/1366. Can't say the same bout Indigo Extreme's webpage, since i visit SideWinderComputers for that. 

*EDIT*

Couldn't see the AM3 variant of this ETI, so my bad; better late than never. Once got some cash for it, prior to purchase i'll ask Gary can he order one for me & inform you on that, or you can contact him yourself; Gary is the guy that to be contacted regarding any stuff purchased @ SideWinderComputers.


----------



## Irony (Nov 7, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Search in SideWinderComputers, there's one Indigo Extreme for i7's (in Socket 1155/1366/etc flavor) & one for Phenom II's (AM3 flavor); installation instructions not differ that much for either AM3 or 1155/1366. Can't say the same bout Indigo Extreme's webpage, since i visit SideWinderComputers for that.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Couldn't see the AM3 variant of this ETI, so my bad; better late than never. Once got some cash for it, prior to purchase i'll ask Gary can he order one for me & inform you on that, or you can contact him yourself; Gary is the guy that to be contacted regarding any stuff purchased @ SideWinderComputers.



I'll keep it in mind, thx.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2011)

Fatal said:


> My freaking DFI went out I have to get another board for my AMD rig. Maybe I will have better luck overclocking my 940 with a different board.



what OC did you manage on your 940 mine at 3.41GHz @ 1.36V only because I have all 4 dimms populated so require 1.4V on the IMC 

core: 3401MHz 1.36V
FSB: 200MHz @ 17x
HT/NB: 2400MHz 1.2


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 8, 2011)

nice OC kevinheraiz! your clocks are better than my phenom ii 945  my board is sooo poopy.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 8, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> what OC did you manage on your 940 mine at 3.41GHz @ 1.36V only because I have all 4 dimms populated so require 1.4V on the IMC
> 
> core: 3401MHz 1.36V
> FSB: 200MHz @ 17x
> HT/NB: 2400MHz 1.2



Raise CPU voltage to 1.39/1.40v & lower HT frequency to 2000MHz; CPU-NB should be @ 2000MHz too. Your board supports AM2+/DDR2 combo, but i think you can still feed OC with as much CPU-NB frequency & CPU voltage to balance out this OC. How high can the RAM overvolt if you OC? Play with it too, as well as with RAM timings. In theory 2000MHz CPU-NB frequency should be a f***load lot of headroom to balance out 4.0GHz with the rest of the settings i gave; if not - lower it. Just my 2 cents, not that i urge you to do it - merely suggesting.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll give that a bash on the weekend 

the ram however is already at 2.1V i maybe able to squeeze 2.2 into it but i'd rather not as it's going to be sold to mate when when I upgrade to AM3+ and DDR3 he's gonna buy the mobo,CPU and ram and I'd rather not screw it before then

oh just checked that HT/NB Voltage seems it's at 1.3V not 1.2 better stability at 2400MHz plus ram keeps up with L3 now where as before at 2000 it was a bit laggy


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 8, 2011)

The following are the BIOS settings for my OC, when you'll have AM3+/DDR3 combo see if the same will work for you, til then - match (more or less) with your AM2+/DDR2 combo; also - L3 was laggy with the HT/CPU-NB settings i suggested? If it was - leave as it is & be happy with it.  Settings:

CPU freq: 200MHz 24/7 (almost - had it a week or so ago @ 203MHz);
CPU ratio (multi): x20.5;
CPU voltage: 1.4635v;
CPU-NB freq: 2400MHz;
HT frequency/voltage: 2000MHz/1.2v;
RAM freq/voltage/timings: 1333MHz/1.64v/7-7-7-20-1T;
NB voltage: 1.2v;
VDDA frequency (dunno if there's one for AM2+ boards, will balance OC nevertheless just don't remember how): 2600MHz.

Match those based on AM2+/DDR2 combo, leaving what works as it is (CPU/NB & HT + HT/NB voltages), oh & try to lower RAM frequency to see how it'll work; anything to stabilize OC. Good luck with AM3+ purchase whenever you will. 940 is for Socket AM2+ only, not for AM3 as far as i remember, though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 8, 2011)

Check out what I just got for $15!!! 






xD
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3628#ov


----------



## Irony (Nov 8, 2011)

Sweet. is that CPU a BE?

Also, who'd you shoot to get that board for $15 bucks?!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 8, 2011)

Yup. Got it off of lt_jws. Moving the htpc over to full atx. Was claiming no post.


----------



## Irony (Nov 8, 2011)

cool


I bought my Asrock Fatal1ty today, it should be here in 5 days, (cause of the weekend) so I'm exited.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 9, 2011)

2Irony: 

That AsRock Fatal1ty sports 12+1 VRM stuff; say how it benefits 4.0GHz on air compared to 8+1 VRM & how it benefits air OC'ing in general? Thanx & congrats.


----------



## Irony (Nov 9, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> 2Irony:
> 
> That AsRock Fatal1ty sports 12+1 VRM stuff; say how it benefits 4.0GHz on air compared to 8+1 VRM & how it benefits air OC'ing in general? Thanx & congrats.



Thanks. I will, as soon as I get it. 


I'm hoping that I wont need such high voltages for clocks over 4ghz. Right now, anything over 4.1 has to have 1.6+v to stay happy.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 9, 2011)

On Fatal1ty it'll probably need ~1.4v & lower for 4.0-4.1GHz range; being 12+1 VRM (+ your NH-D14 ) it'll be really cool & f***in' happy. lol jk AsRock sure does gets attention with 12+1 whether it's gimmick or (hopefully) not: "even" Crosshair V Formula & SaberTooth 990FX are 8+1 VRM. Gratz again. Waiting for your results whenever there'll be.


----------



## Irony (Nov 9, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> On Fatal1ty it'll probably need ~1.4v & lower for 4.0-4.1GHz range; being 12+1 VRM (+ your NH-D14 ) it'll be really cool & f***in' happy. lol jk AsRock sure does gets attention with 12+1 whether it's gimmick or (hopefully) not: "even" Crosshair V Formula & SaberTooth 990FX are 8+1 VRM. Gratz again. Waiting for your results whenever there'll be.



Yeah, thanks again. It'll probably be about a week before I've got results to post. Cant wait. 

UEFI BIOS too. I'll tell you how that goes.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey guys (I am too lazy to back and read previous post to reply (PM me if you need me to reply if this really is of importance to ya).

I just want share/add a fast note about reaching for a higher OC...and I succeded (IBT Normal Stable /86c 2min Furmark Stable) from 4127MHZ on the cores to 4223MHz, from 2412MHZ on the NB to 2472MHz, from 1600MHz in the RAM to 1648 w. low CAS/v and last nut not least I also ramped up my GFX to a healthy 880/4100 1.087v not to shabby ehh?

(Rest assured I will not give up there as I beleive my RAM is stopping me not the CPU, as FSB@207MHz(Multi@20.5)=RAM@1656MHz made IBT fail(but 206MHz=RAM@1648MHz FSB is OK).Well maybe a HT @ 2070MHz may be a tiny bit too much here also or maybe not as the temp glansed 62c on the cores. 

(Note to self again CLEAN THE DAMN RAD+FANS! and improve airflow with a Flexible VVS "vent-tube" from window to air intake on the R3, actually this should give the case the same temps as it is outside, but better watch for condensation (spelling?))

(Thx to YatujaLord for getting me a bit on the wild side with the succes of his OC that he first thought to be a bit far-fetched without having his newer parts (Its all about will/determination and taking a wild shot in the dark sometimes )

GTG. to watch some MMA & TV-Shows mainly SNL, South Park, Fringe & Robot Chicken and chillax...

Cheers everybody.

//Dog


----------



## Irony (Nov 9, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Hey guys (I am too lazy to back and read previous post to reply (PM me if you need me to reply if this really is of importance to ya).
> 
> I just want share/add a fast note about reaching for a higher OC...and I succeded (IBT Normal Stable /86c 2min Furmark Stable) from 4127MHZ on the cores to 4223MHz, from 2412MHZ on the NB to 2472MHz, from 1600MHz in the RAM to 1648 w. low CAS/v and last nut not least I also ramped up my GFX to a healthy 880/4100 1.087v not to shabby ehh?
> 
> ...



SNL shorts...robot chicken.....


Edit: I know with my RAM, (1333) that if I even go a little higher than that, by upping the frequency that it makes everything unstable. What I have to do is either just use the Multiplier only, or raise the freqency by 25 or 50 and then lower the RAM speed back to exactly 1333, or I get all kinds of amazing Blue Screens.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Nov 10, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Hey guys (I am too lazy to back and read previous post to reply (PM me if you need me to reply if this really is of importance to ya).
> 
> I just want share/add a fast note about reaching for a higher OC...and I succeded (IBT Normal Stable /86c 2min Furmark Stable) from 4127MHZ on the cores to 4223MHz, from 2412MHZ on the NB to 2472MHz, from 1600MHz in the RAM to 1648 w. low CAS/v and last nut not least I also ramped up my GFX to a healthy 880/4100 1.087v not to shabby ehh?
> 
> ...



*************************************
@ Irony:
SNL shorts...robot chicken..... It´s a can of laughter

I will check more stuff out about the RAM m8.

*************************************

Hello again (Qouting muself w. mixed feelings)...

Strange thingies does happen, as I had the OC OK inside of Windows using an OC-Combo (BIOS+GA-EasyTune6) but when I tried to set it all in BIOS only, the system wouldn´t POST :/

I had to settle for 4202MHz 1.472v /NB 2460MHz 1.280v and RAM @ 1640MHz !?

Any ideas to why this can be?

better get back to my TV-Shows before I get dementia (with all due respect to those who may be affcted with this terrible disease).

//Dog

Update before going to sleep: Damn! to get IBT Normal Stable in BIOS/Win7 I had to go even lower (Still 4200MHz ) but I must admit that this sounds ridicolous in my mind...So I have no higher hopes for a stable clock over 4.2GHz without dusting of my rig & mixing with RAM Freq./Latencies and as a last resort fix that VVS-Vent I mentioned earlier 

Chill & Cheers folks!


----------



## PotatoCat (Nov 10, 2011)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2090195

do you guys think this is a stable OC?
it was in 3.6Ghz last time, i just bumped it up to 3.7Ghz today.


----------



## Irony (Nov 10, 2011)

PotatoCat said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2090195
> 
> do you guys think this is a stable OC?
> it was in 3.6Ghz last time, i just bumped it up to 3.7Ghz today.



If you can run something like Prime95 for any length of time, its stable. You should be able to do all kinds of amazing things with that CPU and mobo. Dogshitjoint and YautjaLord both have those CPUs I think.

Heres a link to Prime95 if you don't already have it. Its a benchmarking and stress testing software. Most people use it to stress test their new Overclocks to see if it is stable. if it BSODs during the stress test, then a perameter needs to be changed, like voltage for instance. It looks like you're still running at stock voltage, it wont hurt it to raise the CPU voltage a little. just to 1.4 to start off.
http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/

(I would've posted the one at TPU downloads but the Download link was broken.)


Edit: @DSJ: The only windows based OC software I've used is AMD Overdrive. But I've only used it just to mess around. To do any OCing, I always use BIOS. Even if its a little bit of a pain to restart over and over. OC Software makes me nervous; Maybe I have dimensia, LOL

Edit#2: @DSJ: You still have plenty of headroom for your CPU voltage. Try bringing it up to 1.500v, I think that might stabilize it.


----------



## PotatoCat (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks
i raised the voltage to 1.4 and also the NB multiplier to 2.4Ghz 

i did the small stress test and let it run till test 5, hasnt crashed or got any errors. oh and the CPU temp didnt go over 50C.


----------



## Irony (Nov 11, 2011)

PotatoCat said:


> thanks
> i raised the voltage to 1.4 and also the NB multiplier to 2.4Ghz
> 
> i did the small stress test and let it run till test 5, hasnt crashed or got any errors. oh and the CPU temp didnt go over 50C.



Cool, sounds like its pretty good. 

Some guys like to run it for 8 hours, and some guys like to run it for 24 hours, But as far as I can tell, it stresses your CPU far beyond what any game can do, and if I can run it for 30 mins to an hour, I think its probably gonna be fine. 

But yeah, You're probably pretty stable.


Edit: Oh yeah, My Fatal1ty 990FX it coming today!!! I'm so exited...Newegg is awesome. 2 day shipping, with the normal $9 price. 

So I should have a few results by tonight...Provided it's not a dud. 

And I also wanted to try AS5 on the HSF this go round, But my friend that I was gonna borrow it from got work a couple hours from here, so hes only back once or twice a week. sooo...I guess I might have to use the NT-H1 again. Its not bad at all, I just wanted to try AS5 and see if I could get a little lower temps.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 11, 2011)

2Irony:

Waiting to see how it'll fare out on you; one more indicator for me to buy Sabertooth 990FX.  Good luck in arrival & testing of the mobo. Bet with this mobo you can squeeze out additional 100-200MHz for your 24/7 CPU OC just like with most of 990FX-based mobos.


----------



## Irony (Nov 12, 2011)

I got my Fatal1ty, got it all hooked up. When I first got everything put together and powered it on, it looked fine. and then when I finally got windows to boot, the display driver, wireless driver and keyboard and mouse driver were all missing. so I installed those and everything seems pretty good. 

Excellent overclocking. I can run at 4000mhz with just 1.412v, which required 1.55v on my other (crapmonger) board. I got some new numbers in cinebench, and will run 3DMark06 and 11 right now. 

Also, UEFI BIOS is much better than I thought it'd be. very smooth mouse in BIOS.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 12, 2011)

One thing I like about the new 900 series, just plain out better handling of dram & CPU/NB clocking. Cant wait to see those numbers Irony. On another note, waiting on a 2x1GB ddr3 kit from a friend and you bet I will try to rehash a few benches on my old school 720 black.


----------



## Irony (Nov 12, 2011)

3Dmark11 is P2787, and 06 is 17985. 

I'm gonna take my OC a little higher now and see how it goes. 

Oh yeah, and at 4.1 I didn't get higher than 38c during Prime95


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 12, 2011)

Impressive with that 6770.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 12, 2011)

Irony said:


> I got my Fatal1ty, got it all hooked up. When I first got everything put together and powered it on, it looked fine. and then when I finally got windows to boot, the display driver, wireless driver and keyboard and mouse driver were all missing. so I installed those and everything seems pretty good.
> 
> Excellent overclocking. I can run at 4000mhz with just 1.412v, which required 1.55v on my other (crapmonger) board. I got some new numbers in cinebench, and will run 3DMark06 and 11 right now.
> 
> Also, UEFI BIOS is much better than I thought it'd be. very smooth mouse in BIOS.





Irony said:


> 3Dmark11 is P2787, and 06 is 17985.
> 
> I'm gonna take my OC a little higher now and see how it goes.
> 
> Oh yeah, and at 4.1 I didn't get higher than 38c during Prime95



Show screens; my 4.1GHz requiers 1.4635v, but the mobo is 980a SLI-based one, hope Sabertooth 990FX won't requier more then 1.4v for this & higher OC. Great purchase, Irony. Just one question though: why such low score in 3DMark11 with Performance preset? Cause of GPU (6770)? Other than that - great stuff, specially the Prime95 temp.


----------



## Irony (Nov 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Impressive with that 6770.





YautjaLord said:


> Show screens; my 4.1GHz requiers 1.4635v, but the mobo is 980a SLI-based one, hope Sabertooth 990FX won't requier more then 1.4v for this & higher OC. Great purchase, Irony. Just one question though: why such low score in 3DMark11 with Performance preset? Cause of GPU (6770)? Other than that - great stuff, specially the Prime95 temp.



Yeah, its my GPU holding me back. 

I've got a screenie attached, With Prime95 running.

Edit: the voltage is at 1.475 cause I was running at 4.3 last night. But 4.1 is stable at 1.412v


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 12, 2011)

Irony said:


> Yeah, its my GPU holding me back.



Nah man! Not at all. I like those cards.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 12, 2011)

Irony said:


> Yeah, its my GPU holding me back.
> 
> I've got a screenie attached, With Prime95 running.
> 
> Edit: the voltage is at 1.475 cause I was running at 4.3 last night. But 4.1 is stable at 1.412v



CFX it if you can.  jk Good GPU regardless.

As long as it's below 1.5v for 4.0GHz & above - the better; i feel that mine will hit 4.3 too with same voltage (1.475v), though i also wanna see if 4.4 or 4.5GHz (1.0GHz+ OC) can be achieved with same voltage - once got the mobo (Sabertooth 990FX) i'll do something like that. Great clocks & mobo.


----------



## Irony (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks, man. 

I was also deciding between this and Sabertooth, but I liked the red and black of Fatal1ty, as well as power phase. 

Good luck with your sabertooth. It has unique colors, but still very cool looking.


Edit: I think I will eventually get another 6770. they're about 100 bucks right now, but I think I'll wait until a while after 7XXX series is out. prices on those will drop.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 13, 2011)

your HD6770 should be able to do exactly the same clocks as my HD5770 which is 940/1295


----------



## Irony (Nov 13, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> your HD6770 should be able to do exactly the same clocks as my HD5770 which is 940/1295



I know. Before my driver incedent, I could do 960/1445. Now I can only do 850/1250 without it crashing. That might be some of it....


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, after playing with Sandy Bridge setups for awhile, I've become bored. I've got a Phenom II 960T sitting here. I'm really hoping that the additional cores unlock, and are not too weak. Just waiting for my Biostar 990FXE to get here on Monday or Tuesday to find out.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2011)

960t?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2011)

4 Core thuban based DDD.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2011)

AH now i get it. the crappy core thubans from production!


----------



## Davefroti (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guys, I've been reading up on your progress with Overlocking AMDs.
I am new to the process and I've been reading guides and how-tos but you just never get all the necessary information. What I have tried to do with the following set up is to reach a stable 3.8ghz as a starting point.

AMD Phenom II X4 965
Corsair XMS 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24
Asus M5A88-V EVO
Antec Khuler 620
Corsair 600W Power supply

From default settings all auto, my core voltage was only 1.375 and it was 100% stable at stock speed. So I ventured into getting it to 1.48 @ 3.8ghz ( 19Multi/200, CPU/NB 2000Mhz ). When I load Prime 95 I can do all the tests successfully for hours on end. But once I start gaming it will eventually crash.  While doing the Prime 95 Testing I noticed that the Core Voltage drops to 1.452 versus the 1.488 at idle is this normal? Also I changed the CPU/NB manually to 1.25V but AMD overdrive only shows it at 1.1v. IT;s just confusing witch program is telling the truth? And what should I be looking into to stay stable?


Thanks for the help in advance.
Dave F.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2011)

dont use AMD overdrive. it has a lot of limitations when it comes to setting voltage.

also i think your prime 95 isnt configured properly. idk why buy most of my friends face the same issue. their p95's dont start up like mine does.

when i start prime it starts to load the cores one by one, and if my CPU is unstable it crashes then and there. infact mine doesnt crash in games even if it crashes in p95 :/


anyhoo try lowering your volts a little to 1.45V. you may set the northbridge at 1.45 as well.


----------



## Davefroti (Nov 13, 2011)

Just to clarify. I am overlcoking using the bios. I just use AMD overdrive as refrence to Voltage and settings. How should Prime 95 be set up?

Thanks

Dave F.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2011)

Uninstall AOD, then try to game. It might be messing with your voltages.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2011)

Davefroti said:


> Just to clarify. I am overlcoking using the bios. I just use AMD overdrive as refrence to Voltage and settings. How should Prime 95 be set up?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave F.



run the test option. it should say its a lucas lehmer primality test on a mersenne number.


----------



## Davefroti (Nov 13, 2011)

I have uninstalled AMD overdrive.
I shall restart the process and run a torture test on the CPU.

Dave F.


----------



## Davefroti (Nov 13, 2011)

I have changed CPU/NB to 1.3V to see if that makes any difference.
I am currently running the Prime 95 and have no seen one error yet. I still see the voltage at Idle is 1.488 but as soon as I load use the cpu it drops to 1.452? What might be causing this change?

Side note : CPU has only gone up to 52C on max load.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> AH now i get it. the crappy core thubans from production!



Maybe, but from what I've seen, many of those core are healthy enough to unlock and run at 3.8. So basically you end up with a 1075T BE for half the price. At worst, people are seeing a healthy unlocked 5 core thuban. It's one of the few chips on the market that seems worth playing with right now, considering what I might get for the $70 I paid for it. I really needed to do something different, as I've been through more than a dozen SB chips and nearly that many boards over the last 8-10 months, and I'm really bored.  Actually, after making a game out of trying to put together a budget build, I've come up with this for $300. That's to replace the $800 in cpu, board, ram and gpu I sold last month. Still running Sandy Bridge (2400, 2100) in 2 family rigs though. This new rig is just for fun. 

AMD 960T
Biostar 990XFE
Cosair Vengeance CL8 1600's
MSI 6850 Cyclone


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2011)

If you need a refresher with OCing just ask. Any specific questions don't be afraid to PM me.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 13, 2011)

Davefroti said:


> I have changed CPU/NB to 1.3V to see if that makes any difference.
> I am currently running the Prime 95 and have no seen one error yet. I still see the voltage at Idle is 1.488 but as soon as I load use the cpu it drops to 1.452? What might be causing this change?
> 
> Side note : CPU has only gone up to 52C on max load.



Try following: lower NB & HT voltages (in case & you didn't adjust HT voltage - set to 1.2v/NB voltage to 1.22-1.25v), play with VDDA frequency (if there's one for your mobo), also lower CPU voltage to 1.45v for example & most importantly play with CPU-NB frequency; HT frequency leave @ 2000MHz. Here's how it should sum up:

CPU frequency: 200MHz;
CPU multi: x19;
CPU voltage: 1.4-1.45v;
CPU-NB: 2200MHz for example;
HT freq: 2000MHz;
VDDA: 2200-2400MHz (you decide which better, unless there's no option like that in BIOS);
NB voltage: 1.2-1.25v;
HT voltage: 1.2v.

Also play with RAM timings/voltage; frequency set to 1333MHz so no need to adjust it, leave it @ that. Good luck.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Maybe, but from what I've seen, many of those core are healthy enough to unlock and run at 3.8. So basically you end up with a 1075T BE for half the price. At worst, people are seeing a healthy unlocked 5 core thuban. It's one of the few chips on the market that seems worth playing with right now, considering what I might get for the $70 I paid for it. I really needed to do something different, as I've been through more than a dozen SB chips and nearly that many boards over the last 8-10 months, and I'm really bored.  Actually, after making a game out of trying to put together a budget build, I've come up with this for $300. That's to replace the $800 in cpu, board, ram and gpu I sold last month. Still running Sandy Bridge (2400, 2100) in 2 family rigs though. This new rig is just for fun.
> 
> AMD 960T
> Biostar 990XFE
> ...




yeah you can understand my disappointment in buying a 945 last august for 170$ 
FML.

and you you think AMD rigs are more fun to toy around with?


----------



## bucketface (Nov 13, 2011)

I've oc'd my 1055t to 3.36Ghz got the nb at 2400Mhz running stable at 1.375v and 1.25v respectively, but the moment i up the base clk to anything beyond 240 i crash. Any1 got any advice for me on how to get my bclk to 250 stable at reasonable voltage. just want to hit 3.5Ghz. 
ps. more info in my system specs
<-


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2011)

bucketface said:


> I've oc'd my 1055t to 3.36Ghz got the nb at 2400Mhz running stable at 1.375v and 1.25v respectively, but the moment i up the base clk to anything beyond 240 i crash. Any1 got any advice for me on how to get my bclk to 250 stable at reasonable voltage.



set your HT to 2000MHz. HT causes unstability at higher clocks. 
If its still unstable, you can push the CPU all the way till 1.45V and the NB to 1.5V if its a c2 revision, or to 1.45 if its a c3 revision.


also make sure you are not exceed the memory's speed limit. in case you are wondering if you did, set the memory clock to manual and set something low. like idk 333? i cant help with ddr3 on that part, but i guess anything low will do.


----------



## bucketface (Nov 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> set your HT to 2000MHz. HT causes unstability at higher clocks.


i'm currently running ht at 2160, insatbility seems to come in above 2200. droped it down to 8x from current 9x but was unstable at more than 240bclk.  
I've done a fair bit of mucking around to try and find the problem. but idk. 
ps. 
i don't want to have to set my voltage above 1.4v, ram doesn't seem to be the problem, also is it really ok to overvolt the nb so high from its base 1.15v, 0.3v overvolt seems abit much.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2011)

my NB is at 2700MHz and at 1.45 V. my board is poopy and its still alive. isnt it?
see athlonite told me that this is the nb on the CPU on the chipset.


also  i dont know where you are getting that HT multiplier. i think you might have confused it with the NB multiplier. HT can go as far as NB, so it doesnt have multipliers like that. you can only set it to ....1800, 2000 etc.. thats AFAIK.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2011)

@bucketface

May possibly be board related, that one you got is a 4+1 phase setup. May not handle the higher bclk that much, also with a 6 core on top of it. Also i do know some boards like 1:1 CPU-NB:HTLINK.


----------



## bucketface (Nov 13, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> May possibly be board related, that one you got is a 4 1 phase setup. May not handle the higher bclk that much, also with a 6 core on top of it. Also i do know some boards like 1:1 CPU-NB:HTLINK.


yeah thats kind of what i was thinking.
i'll try having the nb and ht the same. 


de.das.dude said:


> also i dont know where you are getting that HT multiplier. i think you might have confused it with the NB multiplier. HT can go as far as NB, so it doesnt have multipliers like that. you can only set it to ....1800, 2000 etc.. thats AFAIK.


ht uses multi x bclk to generate its clocks so 240x9=2160.  is that what your talking about?

u mentioned revisions c2 and c3 mine is rev PH-E0 according to cpu-z, if thats any help.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2011)

Thuban only comes in E0 stepping AFAIK.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> yeah you can understand my disappointment in buying a 945 last august for 170$
> FML.
> 
> and you you think AMD rigs are more fun to toy around with?



They simply are more fun to play with than Sandy Bridge. Experience tells me this is true. Don't confuse more fun with better. It's just that there are too many limits for tweaking 1155. Maybe that's only part of it though. I typically switch one of my rigs back to AMD about once a year for the hell of it.



JrRacinFan said:


> If you need a refresher with OCing just ask. Any specific questions don't be afraid to PM me.



I may need a little refresher. Intel 1155/1156/1366 on the brain for quite awhile.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 14, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> They simply are more fun to play with than Sandy Bridge. Experience tells me this is true. Don't confuse more fun with better. It's just that there are too many limits for tweaking 1155. Maybe that's only part of it though. I typically switch one of my rigs back to AMD about once a year for the hell of it.



i know more fun. thats why i stick to amd. and the performance is enough for me so


----------



## Irony (Nov 14, 2011)

bucketface said:


> I've oc'd my 1055t to 3.36Ghz got the nb at 2400Mhz running stable at 1.375v and 1.25v respectively, but the moment i up the base clk to anything beyond 240 i crash. Any1 got any advice for me on how to get my bclk to 250 stable at reasonable voltage. just want to hit 3.5Ghz.
> ps. more info in my system specs
> <-



Try using multi instead of ref. clock. 

I had a cheaper ASUS board than you have before this, (with 3+1 phase) and I could kick my 1090T up to 4.2, although it required sickening voltages. (1.632v)

Also, if you do have to raise the Ref. clock that high, be sure to lower RAM and NB and HT speeds back to normal. It will definitely affect stability if your RAM is running higher than it can.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 18, 2011)

I cannot express how much I love winter. 






I'm gunna try some sick overclocks tonight :3


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 18, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I cannot express how much I love winter.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UAYkM.png
> I'm gunna try some sick overclocks tonight :3



Thats it? try this clock and see my start of the Canadian winter kick in , heheh


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 18, 2011)

Niceee, I can't wait till it starts being -15 like last year . I would if my mutli was unlocked :3 I can't get a very stable OC with just raising the bus speed.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 18, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Thats it? try this clock and see my start of the Canadian winter kick in , heheh
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111117/topscore479.jpg




WHAT?!?!?! You must have a golden chip because I can't even get 4.2 stable. Only 4ghz stable 24/7 @ 1.46

Even with 1.48 - 1.55v w/ NB at 2800hz and HT Link @ 2400 I can't get passed 4ghz. It's kind of annoying. Maybe I need to tighten my memory timing?

Not sure on what more I can do to try to get passed 4ghz.


----------



## Senupe (Nov 18, 2011)

*Want to 4Ghz a 955 with cheap cooling*

Hello to all of you guys, i'm just about to buy a Phenom II X4 955 paired with a Cooler Master Hyper TX3 and a little Cooler Master's Blade Master 92mm. As you achieve nice overclocks, i was wondering if my 4Ghz wish is realistic, if it doesn't, i want to know hot much power can i take with this little guy.

Thanks to all of you for your knowledge and postings.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 18, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> WHAT?!?!?! You must have a golden chip because I can't even get 4.2 stable. Only 4ghz stable 24/7 @ 1.46
> 
> Even with 1.48 - 1.55v w/ NB at 2800hz and HT Link @ 2400 I can't get passed 4ghz. It's kind of annoying. Maybe I need to tighten my memory timing?
> 
> Not sure on what more I can do to try to get passed 4ghz.



What mobo you running? ASrock 990fx?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 18, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> What mobo you running? ASrock 990fx?



Yeah.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 18, 2011)

Senupe said:


> Hello to all of you guys, i'm just about to buy a Phenom II X4 955 paired with a Cooler Master Hyper TX3 and a little Cooler Master's Blade Master 92mm. As you achieve nice overclocks, i was wondering if my 4Ghz wish is realistic, if it doesn't, i want to know hot much power can i take with this little guy.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your knowledge and postings.



The processor is good, the cooler isn't I had it for a few months with a 92MM fan blowing full blast on it, it still cooled worse than my current cooler on low. I would get something a bit better.



On a side note, I still can't seem to get past 3.6ghz.... I'm still a bit of a overclocking n00b, I have the Bus speed 275 and the Htt at 2100. The voltage is about 1.46 and it still won't boot... Any hints of what i'm doing wrong? Or is it just because I have a locked proc and I hit the fsb wall


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 18, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> The processor is good, the cooler isn't I had it for a few months with a 92MM fan blowing full blast on it, it still cooled worse than my current cooler on low. I would get something a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I still can't seem to get past 3.6ghz.... I'm still a bit of a overclocking n00b, I have the Bus speed 275 and the Htt at 2100. The voltage is about 1.46 and it still won't boot... Any hints of what i'm doing wrong? Or is it just because I have a locked proc and I hit the fsb wall



Gimme access to your rig big boy and I'll clock it like never before hahahahahah 
And to your question? Id say YUP!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 18, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Yeah.


Give it a bit of time for more mature bios's to be relesed.

Then see what it does.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 18, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Gimme access to your rig big boy and I'll clock it like never before hahahahahah
> And to your question? Id say YUP!



No means no! Respect my body!  Damn, I'm tempted to get a 1055t nao, someone was selling one locally for $120ish...


----------



## Senupe (Nov 18, 2011)

Noticing more i have the same problem as Kevinheraiz. I just can't get over 3.6GHz on my Asus M4A79XTD EVO with my X4 945. To make stable i have this settings:
Vcore: 1.4623V
NB & HT: 2169MHz
FSB: 241
Multiplier: 15
RAM 1285MHz at 1.65Volts on 9-9-9-28
Max Temp: 69°C

*And about the 955 i'm close tu buy i'm using this Hardware:*
Board: ASRock 990FX Extreme 3
RAM: Kingston HyperX Blu 1600MHz 9-9-9-24
Case: H.A.F. 912
Graphics: H.I.S. Radeon HD 6850
HDD: WD 320GB

Is this well paired with the little Hyper TX3 and the Blade Master or should i buy a Hyper 212+?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 18, 2011)

Senupe said:


> Noticing more i have the same problem as Kevinheraiz. I just can't get over 3.6GHz on my Asus M4A79XTD EVO with my X4 945. To make stable i have this settings:
> Vcore: 1.4623V
> NB & HT: 2169MHz
> FSB: 241
> ...


I think it might be your PSU 430 watts might not be enough, with the 945 I don't think you would hit a wall so soon... Oh and go with the 212+


----------



## Senupe (Nov 18, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I think it might be your PSU 430 watts might not be enough, with the 945 I don't think you would hit a wall so soon... Oh and go with the 212+



Dang i didn't think that was that compromising to get my O.C. stable, i'll need to upgrade then.
About the 212+ i just realized is out of my budget =/


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 18, 2011)

Senupe said:


> *And about the 955 i'm close tu buy i'm using this Hardware:*
> Board: ASRock 990FX Extreme 3
> RAM: Kingston HyperX Blu 1600MHz 9-9-9-24
> Case: H.A.F. 912
> ...



It's temps that's causing the issue. Also, keep your existing ram & board, go to a new psu & cooler. No comment on the gpu. Unsure how much you game.


----------



## Senupe (Nov 18, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's temps that's causing the issue. Also, keep your existing ram & board, go to a new psu & cooler. No comment on the gpu. Unsure how much you game.


I play often, i finished this weekend MW3 at veteran in 7 hours and 21 minutes (personal record yayy ) and i want to play BF3 at High Settings.
Sorry for not being that clear, the 955 is another set up different than the actual i have; and the power supply for the new is this one: Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 550Watt.
Thank you for all your answers


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 18, 2011)

CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 V2 600W ATX12V v2.3 8... 
If you can afford it, Corsair is always awesome :3


----------



## Irony (Nov 18, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> WHAT?!?!?! You must have a golden chip because I can't even get 4.2 stable. Only 4ghz stable 24/7 @ 1.46
> 
> Even with 1.48 - 1.55v w/ NB at 2800hz and HT Link @ 2400 I can't get passed 4ghz. It's kind of annoying. Maybe I need to tighten my memory timing?
> 
> Not sure on what more I can do to try to get passed 4ghz.



Really? I have the same board, and processor and I can get to 4200mhz with 1.48v stable. 4Ghz for me only takes 1.400v. 

However, my 'wall' seems to be at 4.4Ghz, I cant get to 4.4 no matter what.




Kevinheraiz said:


> CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 V2 600W ATX12V v2.3 8...
> If you can afford it, Corsair is always awesome :3



Excellent PSU.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 18, 2011)

Senupe said:


> the power supply for the new is this one: Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 550Watt.
> Thank you for all your answers



Antec NEO ECO 520C 520W Continuous Power ATX12V v2...


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 18, 2011)

Irony said:


> Really? I have the same board, and processor and I can get to 4200mhz with 1.48v stable. 4Ghz for me only takes 1.400v.
> 
> However, my 'wall' seems to be at 4.4Ghz, I cant get to 4.4 no matter what.



What are your BIOS settings if you don't mind me asking. 

What are your NB/HT Link/Multiplier/Bus speed/voltages?

I'm really trying to get the most out of my cpu, especially since I'm not going to make the jump to the FX-8150 which is the sole reason why I bought a 990fx board. So I feel like I need to get my monies worth.


----------



## Irony (Nov 18, 2011)

Base Freqency: 200

CPU Miltiplier: 20

CPU Voltage: 1.400

HT: 2000

NB: 2200, 1.18v


Hope that helps.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 18, 2011)

anyone with a spare am2+ mobo that overclocks  ?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 20, 2011)

My new overclock for Winter. 







Not too shabby for an el cheapo, unlocked X2 555 being cooled by an A70 with one fan.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 20, 2011)

Mmm nice.

Think you can give me your voltage settings for that ...


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 20, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> My new overclock for Winter.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111119/Winter Overclock.jpg
> 
> Not too shabby for an el cheapo, unlocked X2 555 being cooled by an A70 with one fan.



53? i get 46 with DDR2. you should OC more.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone know why my 720be only goes up to x14?

*edit*

Apparently there is two phenom 720 one be and one not, does anyone else find it rather misleading? ( I know they've been out ages but damn)


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 20, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> 53? i get 46 with DDR2. you should OC more.



Er no bud, that's actually good and right in line with where I should be. I've seen your oc, it's the Charlie Sheen of overclocks  J/K


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 20, 2011)

Preparing myself for end of this year - Irony, you the one with AsRock Fatal1ty 990FX; mind to gimme your UEFI BIOS settings pic for your OC?  This BIOS supports taking screen dumps with PrtScn button; need to know how & what to set for 4.1-4.2GHz OC plus there's some (3 actually) settings that i wonder whether to tweak or not: DIGI+ VRM, CPU clock calibration & CPU-NB clock calibration - how do you tweak these? Either drop those in PM or here i don't mind.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 20, 2011)

@panther

It happens unfortunately, it is kinda misleading. 

@LifeOnMars

Still no bios settings? I would like to know how you got it there. I've been playing with this one and cant quite seem to get it past 3.9.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 21, 2011)

I might loose a leg to frostbite, worth it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 21, 2011)

the new overdrive... hmmm.

are you in the freezer of the restaurant your parents own?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 21, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> the new overdrive... hmmm.
> 
> are you in the freezer of the restaurant your parents own?



It's not new ;3 I think it's from February 2010, and nope ;3 I opened the windows. I closed the windows an hour ago and im still freezing, I should run bench marks and warm it up in here


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 21, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> It's not new ;3 I think it's from February 2010, and nope ;3 I opened the windows. I closed the windows an hour ago and im still freezing, I should run bench marks and warm it up in here



run furmark. i use it to heat my room as aswell


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 21, 2011)

I should pop in my 8600GT, 5mins of furmark and I'd be at 100C!


----------



## inf3rno (Nov 24, 2011)

Can anybody tell me the safe temps of Phenom II X4 955 BE. (With default HSF)


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 24, 2011)

I have it on 3.1Ghz and is totally stable.
50 degree celsius
Though it is a B50


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 24, 2011)

inf3rno said:


> Can anybody tell me the safe temps of Phenom II X4 955 BE. (With default HSF)



what HSF? the copper one or aluminium chunk? check AMD with the model number, you will find the max temps. for me it is 71C


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 24, 2011)

inf3rno said:


> Can anybody tell me the safe temps of Phenom II X4 955 BE. (With default HSF)



55c max, 1.55v max. Goes for any cooling method. The colder you can get them, the more stable they can be which MAY be able to reduce vcore used.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

inf3rno said:


> Can anybody tell me the safe temps of Phenom II X4 955 BE. (With default HSF)



As JR said, 55ºc max for any cooling method.  That's the safe temp, they can go up to 60ºc but I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2011)

anybody here been playing with the 8150? Any tips on what it likes and dont like?


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> anybody here been playing with the 8150? Any tips on what it likes and dont like?



Like and don't like in regards to what? I can get you some 4.5ghz settings here shortly...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> Like and don't like in regards to what? I can get you some 4.5ghz settings here shortly...


sounds good. Ill be patiently waiting. I downloaded the 9921 bios and about to give it a go.

Im wondering does it benefit to run the NB @ 3000MHz like the PII's love. What volts are good? Im getting great low 30's temps under full load@ 4.2 and on auto settings for the volts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> sounds good. Ill be patiently waiting. I downloaded the 9921 bios and about to give it a go.
> 
> Im wondering does it benefit to run the NB @ 3000MHz like the PII's love. What volts are good? Im getting great low 30's temps under full load@ 4.2 and on auto settings for the volts.



Nice to see you doing some clockin' Brad.   I'll be waiting on some updates.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice to see you doing some clockin' Brad.   I'll be waiting on some updates.


Hey bro whats happnin?

Im just testing and so far you need clocks to get this thing to rock but Fuc& ME! I encode alota video and is it ever fast over the 1090T 

This thing is fast all around but the numbers are just wrong. The software needs to be updated imo atm.

This is stable...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey bro whats happnin?
> 
> Im just testing and so far you need clocks to get this thing to rock but Fuc& ME! I encode alota video and is it ever fast over the 1090T
> 
> ...



#'s are wrong as in what sense, the clock speed? Or...?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> #'s are wrong as in what sense, the clock speed? Or...?


Amd tricked us.
all this chip is a mutant piece of silicon from the PII line up. Like they said it looks good on paper but still It feals Snappy!  faster!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Amd tricked us.
> all this chip is a mutant piece of silicon from the PII line up. Like they said it looks good on paper but still It feals Snappy!  faster!



That's good.  I was really close to building a BD rig, but got a terrific deal on the 2600K I have now so I opted for that.  still have my 1090T though.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's good.  I was really close to building a BD rig, but got a terrific deal on the 2600K I have now so I opted for that.  still have my 1090T though.


Hey David 
Ah it's all the same shit bro! 

      YA know? Same shit different pile?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 25, 2011)

this chip is fast. At stock speeds it's about normal.

But change a few settings in the bios and OMG Shit flies!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> this chip is fast. At stock speeds it's about normal.
> 
> But change a few settings in the bios and OMG Shit flies!!!!



Have you gamed with it yet?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Have you gamed with it yet?


just Dirt 3 and bullet storm. Smooth as butter. I just got the thing and just seeing whats what with this thing.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey guys, with my 920 ( not a be version)

What voltage settings ( not just cpu voltage) should I be using for around 3.8 ghz?


Also what's safe voltage adjusted for my NB with this board? As I've no idea.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Hey guys, with my 920 ( not a be version)
> 
> What voltage settings ( not just cpu voltage) should I be using for around 3.8 ghz?



~1.4v




pantherx12 said:


> Also what's safe voltage adjusted for my NB with this board? As I've no idea.



Board or CPU NB?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2011)

You should be adjusting the CPU NB voltage.  The board NB voltage I've never needed to adjust.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Full good to see you again.

I have a question guys....

when talking max temps for the CPU are we talking the core temps or the overall cpu temp?

These are my current temps with WCG Boinc running at 100% When my room is warm, the cores can reach 45 c and the cpu temp goes to 55 c. Can I push it harder?

I can push the HT Link speed closer to 3000 Mhz but when I do the CPU temp can go over 60 c but the cores are only maxing out to 50c. Is that ok?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2011)

I believe overall temp.  These CPU's have some bugged temp sensors, So I like to play it safe.


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 25, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey Full good to see you again.
> 
> I have a question guys....
> 
> ...


That have to do with the CPU NB, when you raise the HT link speed to 3000Mhz, you also raise the CPU NB so it does get that hot.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> ~1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doesn't work with just changing cpu volts.


Looking at making 260x14 work by the by.



Chicken Patty said:


> You should be adjusting the CPU NB voltage.  The board NB voltage I've never needed to adjust.




What do I change them to? lol

Maybe I'm just rubbish, but this 720 is a lot lot harder to overclock than say e5200/q6600/1055t etc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2011)

Just go up one notch at a time till stable.  Make sure the NB don't get too hot .


On my Phenom II I ran 2600 NB, @ 1.25v


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 25, 2011)

Okay, here's where we stand right now....I got my CPU/NB v on auto...should I go manual or can I trust asus?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2011)

Thing that gets me about auto is how much is it really?  I rather set it manually and test it till I'm stable.  But that way I know what it's set to.

BTW, nice clock on the RAM.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thing that gets me about auto is how much is it really?  I rather set it manually and test it till I'm stable.  But that way I know what it's set to.
> 
> BTW, nice clock on the RAM.



Thanks  Yes it's very good RAM. 

I guess I'll go manual for the voltage because I believe on auto it gives too much causing unnecessary heat. After I posted and ran a full screen games my cores went up to 49 c and cpu to 57 c, I paused WCG for a bit because I want to play Trackmania now....I'll work on it a bit more in a couple hours or so.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2011)

Keep us posted.  But yes, try manual better.


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 25, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay, here's where we stand right now....I got my CPU/NB v on auto...should I go manual or can I trust asus?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111125/Untitled.png


You should be able to go higher with the core frequency.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Doesn't work with just changing cpu volts.
> 
> 
> Looking at making 260x14 work by the by.j
> ...



What specs? Mainly board...


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> What specs? Mainly board...




Same as in system specs cept cpu is a phenom 720 ( no unlocked multi) 

Motherboard NB volts are 1.1 stock


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2011)

Shouldn't need to adjust any board voltages at all, keeping them stock. Maybe CPU vdda to about 2.53 and Ht voltage to 1.85


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep us posted.  But yes, try manual better.




What voltage do you recommend I start at? 1.1v?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Shouldn't need to adjust any board voltages at all, keeping them stock. Maybe CPU vdda to about 2.53 and Ht voltage to 1.85



Cheers man that let me boot into windows although it wasn;t stable, playing with some other things now.

What would you recommend next?

( I wasn't overclocking HT so didn't bother with the voltage change last time, this time I've gone from 1.2 to 1.3 see if that works)

So far it's prime stable as I'm typing this.

By the way is cpu pll voltage essentially the same as vdda as it was around the same voltage of vdda 2.5 instead of 2.53 as that's what I changed.

If yes I guess those are the only voltages I need to play with?

What about cpu nb? 

Anything info you could give me would be greatly appreciated, seems over-clocking older phenoms is trickier than I remember. heh


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> What voltage do you recommend I start at? 1.1v?


Try 1.27v and no higher than 1.33v


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 25, 2011)

on my Asus Crosshair III it takes 1.28v to get 3000NB stable. if that helps


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 25, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> on my Asus Crosshair III it takes 1.28v to get 3000NB stable. if that helps




If that was to me, it did help now my cpu, cpu nb and ht are overclocked 

At the moment I'm at

3.64 ghz 1.45v
cpu pll volts 2.53v
cpu nb 2600 1.25v
ht 2600 1.3v1.3


Volts seem soo high

the 1055 I had did the same clocks with no voltage adjustment


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2011)

Sounds about right for a c2 720 non black. TBH I wouldnt bother trying to push core further.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 26, 2011)

Panther, rest assured they are not high volts. This is what I posted in the Maxmemm thread -


It's a cold day and I have been going for a crazy overclock, here's what I got 1.55v on CPU and 1.55 NB!!!! AHHHHH  I'm getting another sandybridge setup early next year so not too worried if it goes pop LOL







Yes I am crazy  But with the cold winter wind rushing into my room, anything is possible


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 26, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Panther, rest assured they are not high volts. This is what I posted in the Maxmemm thread -
> 
> 
> It's a cold day and I have been going for a crazy overclock, here's what I got 1.55v on CPU and 1.55 NB!!!! AHHHHH  I'm getting another sandybridge setup early next year so not too worried if it goes pop LOL
> ...





Well the CPU only goes to 45c and thats if I have my heater on in my room.
Reckon I can push further?

"Sounds about right for a c2 720 non black. TBH I wouldnt bother trying to push core further. "

Cheers for the help man, I think it has a bit more to pull out of it though, 3.78ghz was nearly stable just need to get to grips with what other voltages do, and what are the safe limits etc.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 26, 2011)

45c is that all? I would therefore try 1.475v on the CPU and one more notch on the CPU/NB. Anywhere up till 55c you are golden. I can actually keep mine stable up to 70c but it's not good for the chip. With those settings above I load up to 66c after 40 passes of IBT, when gaming it only goes up to 52 max with a multitude of CPU hungry games like Bad Company 2 and GTA IV.

Note - Do not use the crazy voltage I have on my CPU/NB........it just needs a helluva alot on mine to get it anywhere near 3000 stable.....but I want it there as the lower latency on the ram makes everything soooo speedy


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 26, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> 45c is that all? I would therefore try 1.475v on the CPU and one more notch on the CPU/NB. Anywhere up till 55c you are golden. I can actually keep mine stable up to 70c but it's not good for the chip. With those settings above I load up to 66c after 40 passes of IBT, when gaming it only goes up to 52 max with a multitude of CPU hungry games like Bad Company 2 and GTA IV.
> 
> Note - Do not use the crazy voltage I have on my CPU/NB........it just needs a helluva alot on mine to get it anywhere near 3000 stable.....but I want it there as the lower latency on the ram makes everything soooo speedy




Don't suppose you remember you're other voltage settings?

I should note, this cpu doesn't have to last me for ever, don't mind pushing volts to 1.55 and NB volts a bit more etc.

I just want more FPS in town on skyrim damn it 

Tried unlocking my 4th core for the lulz again, seems with the high voltages I've got I can either have 3.78ghz tripple core or 3.64ghz quad 

Cool! 

(unlocking the 4th core didn't work at stock speeds with 1.45ghz going into the cpu, so I'm guessing it's the pll voltages or something helping?)


Actually scratch that, still crashes in prime 95 large ffts, small ones are all fine and dandy though.

Should I disable the core again or large ffts uncomming in day to day use? (gaming, listening to music etc)


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 26, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Panther, rest assured they are not high volts. This is what I posted in the Maxmemm thread -
> 
> 
> It's a cold day and I have been going for a crazy overclock, here's what I got 1.55v on CPU and 1.55 NB!!!! AHHHHH  I'm getting another sandybridge setup early next year so not too worried if it goes pop LOL
> ...



push more. u are still in ddr2 zone


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 26, 2011)

just a question... does athlon ii's support 2000+mhz RAM?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> just a question... does athlon ii's support 2000+mhz RAM?



most probably not, except if you get a very, very good IMC... 1800 seems more likely as max, and it can be as low as 1600/1500 and with worser procs of older steppings, not even that. 
AII and PHII needs tight timings tho... higher bandwith beyond 1600 with looser timings is by far not as useful as 1600 modules with very low timings... something like the Gskill Pi Kit with 1600 6-8-6-27 and 1.6v stock.
If you ever used DDR3 at CL5, with a decent bandwith, you will see that lower timings are in fact much crisper


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 26, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> does athlon ii's support 2000+mhz RAM?



Ummm, technically ALL am3 cpu's are 1333 native. You ARE overclocking the IMC even if running 1600mhz dram/ 2000mhz cpu-nb.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 26, 2011)

yes i know that we are OCing both as they are 1333 max. but are phenom ii's more capable of attaining higher frequencies, like 1600MHz?

i just want to tally the effectiveness of PC3128000 kits if i buy for my next build, which may be either an athlon x4 or an phenom x2 (x4BE maybe).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 26, 2011)

Most I can say is the best you're going to get is 1600 CL6 on am3, anything bandwith wise is just pure overkill with very diminishing results and cl5 on ddr3 is non-existent.


10GBps with 50ns is in theory the best you can expect.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> cl5 on ddr3 is non-existent.


Thats not true, there are just no kits that have that timings stock, with a useable amount of bandwith. but i would bet, that the PIs could easily do 1333 5-5-5, with a little tweaking


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 26, 2011)

@Panther - Only voltages I touch are CPU , CPUNB and RAM. All of the others are stock.

My ram will not do CL 6 timings at any frequency it's like it's hard locked. However, it will do alot higher frequency which combined with a high NB gives me that same latency and crisp feel you can get at lower frequencies with tighter timings.

One thing to note, make sure your ram timings are stable when working on your overclock Panther as one little bad timing/subtiming can throw up errors in CPU stabilty programs. (I'm sure you know that, just making sure)

@ de das dude - I loled at your DDR2 comment


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> @Panther - Only voltages I touch are CPU , CPUNB and RAM. All of the others are stock.



Yep, all other voltages I've never needed to touch and if you do, it's very minimal adjustments.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 26, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, all other voltages I've never needed to touch and if you do, it's very minimal adjustments.



So CPU NB over voltage is required even if you don't raise cpu nb speed?

Thanks guys you've been super helpful by the way,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> So CPU NB over voltage is required even if you don't raise cpu nb speed?
> 
> Thanks guys you've been super helpful by the way,



If you don't raise the NB Speed then you can leave the voltage at default.  You only raise it if you need to get your NB stable.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 26, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> @Panther - Only voltages I touch are CPU , CPUNB and RAM. All of the others are stock.
> 
> My ram will not do CL 6 timings at any frequency it's like it's hard locked. However, it will do alot higher frequency which combined with a high NB gives me that same latency and crisp feel you can get at lower frequencies with tighter timings.
> 
> ...








i'd push more but my mobo is poop.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 26, 2011)

You do realise AIDA benches differently don't you - here's mine...I'm still Loling


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 26, 2011)

@Velvet
Ok ok near non-existent and VERY rare.

@LoM
Looks like a winner! What's the furthest you got so far? Is it that?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Velvet
> Ok ok near non-existent and VERY rare.
> 
> @LoM
> Looks like a winner! What's the furthest you got so far? Is it that?



Nah crazy Lom is going to try for more today. If I don't return it means it went POP!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 26, 2011)

I know I could tweak this a little more, maybe push my cpu/nb closer to 2.7. It's got an average IMC, not a golden chip, just unlockable.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 26, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> You do realise AIDA benches differently don't you - here's mine...I'm still Loling
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111126/aida.jpg



shouldnt ddr3 scores be higher, like in 20's??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 26, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> shouldnt ddr3 scores be higher, like in 20's??



Yes but what you're seeing is IMC bottlenecking the ddr3.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 26, 2011)

Seriously de das, It's widely known about the Phenom's limited bandwidth...that coupled with poor IPC is what cripples a phenom based crossfire/sli rig. Now on my old Sandybridge setup I could have everything in the twenties even with low clocks and crap timings.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 26, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep us posted.  But yes, try manual better.





JrRacinFan said:


> Try 1.27v and no higher than 1.33v



Okay so I dropped the HT link speed a notch to 2500 and manually adjusted the CPU/NB voltage to 1.12v...so far so good. I will try going back up to 2755 soon with that voltage. Temps are much better too now...40-41c core and 49c CPU.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 27, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> HT link speed a notch to 2500 and manually adjusted the CPU/NB voltage to 1.12v



HT Link? You mean CPU-NB?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 27, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Seriously de das, It's widely known about the Phenom's limited bandwidth...that coupled with poor IPC is what cripples a phenom based crossfire/sli rig. Now on my old Sandybridge setup I could have everything in the twenties even with low clocks and crap timings.



im a noob. so i just learnt that. :O


----------



## sirbaili (Nov 27, 2011)

*DDR3 1950Mhz Hiper PI Stable 8GB 4x2 on 890FXA-UD7*

Hi Guys.
I recently purchased Gigabyte's 890FXa-UD7 mainboard rev. 2.0.
 There is a newer edition 2.1 of the same board that supposedly Improves memory stability an OC on Blue memory slots also.

 I thought what on the earth....

I put 2 pairs of G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB GBRL modules that are rated 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v.

Here are the resullts.

I achieved stable OC of 1950Hhz with 10-10-10-30 timings and Memory VCore of 1.67-8 Only.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

That's a very good overclock on those sticks!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 27, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> HT Link? You mean CPU-NB?



Well CPU-Z (Or Asus) calls it the "HT Link Speed" as you can see in the pic below. The voltage I adjusted manually is indeed the CPU/NB voltage.


----------



## Irony (Nov 28, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well CPU-Z (Or Asus) calls it the "HT Link Speed" as you can see in the pic below. The voltage I adjusted manually is indeed the CPU/NB voltage.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111127/Capture.jpg



Because that is indeed the HT link. The northbridge speed is shown under "Memory"


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 28, 2011)

@Chaotic
Drop HT Link down one multiplier. There is no gain in performance to having it that high UNLESS you have one of those rare boards that are more stable with it 1:1 with your CPU-NB Frequency.

@sirbaili
Can you post a Maxxmem bench for me? I would care to see it, if you don't mind.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well CPU-Z (Or Asus) calls it the "HT Link Speed" as you can see in the pic below. The voltage I adjusted manually is indeed the CPU/NB voltage.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111127/Capture.jpg



I never noticed much of a difference when running the HT Link higher.  I rather leave it stock, helps a bit in getting a more higher stable clock.  The NB speed on the other hand, night and day difference when you get that higher.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 28, 2011)

Thx Irony...forgot about that  and they are set equally anyway. 

So yes JrRacingFan...I did mean NB Freq.


----------



## sirbaili (Nov 28, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @sirbaili
> Can you post a Maxxmem bench for me? I would care to see it, if you don't mind.



  Hi.

 No Problem.

This is my every day setup:


----------



## Irony (Nov 28, 2011)

I ran maxxmem with my NB at 2600 and than raised it to 3000 and I get another 1gb/ps. (11660 Gb/ps) 
Thats with $20 Gskill 1333!


----------



## sirbaili (Nov 28, 2011)

Irony said:


> I ran maxxmem with my NB at 2600 and than raised it to 3000 and I get another 1gb/ps. (11660 Gb/ps)
> Thats with $20 Gskill 1333!




   Hi.

After seeing "IRONY"'s post about the effect of NB OC to 3000Hz I verified it and here is the result - settings are identical to my previous post only the CPU_NB frequency was raised to 3000. I had to raise CPU_NB VCORE to 1.350.
In my case memory is very cheap: 46$ for twox4GB=8GB set.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, NB is everything with these systems!


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 28, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, NB is everything with these systems!


Yup AMD's IMC is becoming the bottleneck for a long time now, it haven't improved much since the Athlon 64 days, Bulldozer is the first major improvement in years.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

...and people still say BD has weak IMC's.  But I don't own one so I can't say.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2011)

its odd at newegg its still getting good ratings, tell you the truth i dont care what others say about it being horrible, its far from that, but its like this software yet again has to catch up. it was the same issue with P4 with HT on them, Windows 7 utilizes the P4 with HT efficiently than Windows XP ever did. Intel machines do run you more, AMDs not as much.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 29, 2011)

So this is the overclock I'm settling on for now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 29, 2011)

Tried CL8 or CL7 on those sticks Chaotic? May end up performing better even at a low bandwidth.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 29, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Tried CL8 or CL7 on those sticks Chaotic? May end up performing better even at a low bandwidth.



Nope tried it. I tried 8-9-9-27-41....will not boot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> its odd at newegg its still getting good ratings, tell you the truth i dont care what others say about it being horrible, its far from that, but its like this software yet again has to catch up. it was the same issue with P4 with HT on them, Windows 7 utilizes the P4 with HT efficiently than Windows XP ever did. Intel machines do run you more, AMDs not as much.



That is very true, software is way behind and while these chips are new now, it might be a few years before software actually knows what to do with them... :shadedshu


@Chaotic, very nice man.  Decent CPU speed, good NB speed, and good RAM speed.  If you can get CL8 that would be sweet though man.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 29, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Tried CL8 or CL7 on those sticks Chaotic? May end up performing better even at a low bandwidth.





Chicken Patty said:


> @Chaotic, very nice man.  Decent CPU speed, good NB speed, and good RAM speed.  If you can get CL8 that would be sweet though man.



Well how about that, my sticks had a change of heart!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 29, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Tried CL8 or CL7 on those sticks Chaotic? May end up performing better even at a low bandwidth.





Chicken Patty said:


> @Chaotic, very nice man.  Decent CPU speed, good NB speed, and good RAM speed.  If you can get CL8 that would be sweet though man.



Well how about that, my sticks had a change of heart!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well how about that, my sticks had a change of heart!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/Capture.jpg



Nice, any voltage changes to achieve it?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 29, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice, any voltage changes to achieve it?



Nope left it the same....and btw my CPU-NB voltage is at 1.17  I'll try to undervolt it a bit more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

That's very good.  How does the PC feel with those clocks?  Should feel nice and snappy.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 29, 2011)

amd is always snappy lol. i wanna get rid of my curent mobo. its ethernet port has started acting weird and system stutters even in BIOS. fuck asus's punkass RMA service


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> amd is always snappy lol. i wanna get rid of my curent mobo. its ethernet port has started acting weird and system stutters even in BIOS. fuck asus's punkass RMA service



AsRock Time. I think AsRock Is better than Asus anyway


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 29, 2011)

im doubtfull about asrock. i was thinking of MSI or GIGABYTE.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 29, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's very good.  How does the PC feel with those clocks?  Should feel nice and snappy.



I noticed a little difference. I'll see a little more today.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 29, 2011)

push more CA. i have my frind with a 955 at 3.8ghz on stock cooler


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> push more CA. i have my frind with a 955 at 3.8ghz on stock cooler



Yup, I'm thinking of pushing the FSB up a bit from 279....push towards 300 to run the NB a bit faster while keeping the RAM between 1800-1860 Mhz. I'll try to hit 3.6-3.7Ghz too.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah. your mobo is awesome. i dont think the fsb will hit a limit! get as much higher as you can get with the NB.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 29, 2011)

Seeing everyone starting to push theirs a little more I decided to join in.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 29, 2011)

ice cold baby! nice scores!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Dx3, I wonder how my memory read ended up faster than my L3 read. LOL


----------



## Irony (Nov 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> im doubtfull about asrock. i was thinking of MSI or GIGABYTE.



Asrock is good.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 29, 2011)

Squeezed a little extra bclk out of it. Im going to keep it here for the time being.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 29, 2011)

Irony said:


> Asrock is good.



I don't know about their AMD board, but I can say that Asrock has really stepped up their game, starting with the x58 series. The Asrock Extreme4 Gen3 1155 board I have is probably my favorite out of the half dozen boards I tried for SB. I'll say the same about Biostar too. This Biostar 990FXE Im running is really solid, especially for the price, and they are about to release a bios supporting SLI very soon.


----------



## Irony (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats your NB at?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 29, 2011)

2.75Ghz


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 29, 2011)

here i cum! some readings for you DDR3 kids LOL.

this is NB at 2.8ghz mem div at 333 [DDR2 932]





this is NB at 2.85GHz mem div at 333 [DDR2 950]





this is NB at 2.7ghz and mem div at 400 [DDR2 1080]





see how a little bump in the cpu freq and mem freq helps? apparently the bump in cpu freq is more evident.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 29, 2011)

Interesting. I may try pushing bclk going by your results Dx3.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

Very good job Jr.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I don't know about their AMD board, but I can say that Asrock has really stepped up their game, starting with the x58 series. The Asrock Extreme4 Gen3 1155 board I have is probably my favorite out of the half dozen boards I tried for SB. I'll say the same about Biostar too. This Biostar 990FXE Im running is really solid, especially for the price, and they are about to release a bios supporting SLI very soon.



The Quality on AMD boards are awesome, my bro has a 970 Extreme from em. very kickass and robust


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Nov 29, 2011)

Irony said:


> Asrock is good.



Indeed it is.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay, going to test for stability right now.....









EDIT: Cannot get any stability whatsoever


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay, going to test for stability right now.....
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/Capture757.jpg
> ...



What did you change?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> What did you change?



All I did was up the FSB and maintain my cpu clock and RAM. Tried to get the NB past 3000Mhz but seems like my rig prefers it this way.....even after I returned to my old OC I got a BSOD.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> All I did was up the FSB and maintain my cpu clock and RAM. Tried to get the NB past 3000Mhz but seems like my rig prefers it this way.....even after I returned to my old OC I got a BSOD.



Are things staying cool?  AMD's love to stay cool bro.  How's the temp on the NB?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 30, 2011)

How much does NB affect memory?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> How much does NB affect memory?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/1090t.jpg



I haven't paid attention to how the NB relatively improves memory performance, but I assume it should improve it considerably


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> How much does NB affect memory?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/1090t.jpg



Quite a bit actually. For you to take advantage of the 2ghz dram speed you would need 3.2ghz+ on cpu-nb.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 30, 2011)

Is there a formula for this?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Are things staying cool?  AMD's love to stay cool bro.  How's the temp on the NB?




I'm cool with my overclock. NB is peachy keen....Whole computer is way happy now. Want me to post benches?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Is there a formula for this?



NB frequency/3 =  1/2 effective dram speed for example

2.4Ghz NB divided by 3 = 800mhz so that tells me you should be running minimum 2.4Ghz NB with 1600 dram.

Gets even more confusing with ddr2 as to match the speed of ddr3 you will need this

NB frequency/5 = 1/2 effective dram speed

2Ghz/5 = 400. tells me to run 800mhz dram @ 2Ghz

Let's say I have 1066 cl5 dram. 5x533 = 2665Mhz CPU NB minimum.  Hope this helps. This does not apply to Bulldozer.\


EDIT:

From your screenshot Athlon, you would perform "snappier" @ ~1800 dram with tighter timings.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 30, 2011)

Suicide run NB was @ 3200mhz 1.23v.  It took me 1.52v to get the cpu where its at..even cadaveca would be proud of his old board


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2011)

I think ... I just shat .. my pants!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 30, 2011)

Big Water 760 Plus cooled it.not a bad job,of course its not 100% stable but stability is in the eyes of the overclocker


----------



## Irony (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm thoroughly impressed.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> The Quality on AMD boards are awesome, my bro has a 970 Extreme from em. very kickass and robust





DeAtHWiSh said:


> Indeed it is.


so are they relatively cheap? should i get one?




ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> All I did was up the FSB and maintain my cpu clock and RAM. Tried to get the NB past 3000Mhz but seems like my rig prefers it this way.....even after I returned to my old OC I got a BSOD.


ram timings. use CL9.
another reason will be u hit a wall with the ref clock. my max is 285. after that comp dont boot 



AthlonX2 said:


> Big Water 760 Plus cooled it.not a bad job,of course its not 100% stable but stability is in the eyes of the overclocker


Ah, so water cooling it is 

first imma get this board  RMA's (computer's been acting real slow lately, and the ethernet is borking up) then imma sell it if the RMA'd board doesnt overclock well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 30, 2011)

dedsas im gonna give you a build sheet just to let u see what my bro has.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm cool with my overclock. NB is peachy keen....Whole computer is way happy now. Want me to post benches?


Sure man, let's see it 



de.das.dude said:


> so are they relatively cheap? should i get one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bro Asrock boards have came a long way.  the 990FX ones are awesome.


@ AthlonX2, bro you deserve it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Heres My Bros Build Sheet that i did back in september, without even tweaking the OS the SOB Boots windows with everything installed not even defragged in less than a minute, Only thing I told him to do is Update Windows and other software but NO SYSTEM DRIVERS, and to defrag the machine once or twice a week and keep it turned off when he is away from the computer during the week (place he is at is susceptible to brownouts)


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2011)

dude thats cheap $_$ costs the same as my current crap.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 30, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I think ... I just shat .. my pants!





Irony said:


> I'm thoroughly impressed.





Chicken Patty said:


> @ AthlonX2, bro you deserve it.



You guys pushed me to do it,seeing all your great AIDA SS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

That's the spirit.


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> You guys pushed me to do it,seeing all your great AIDA SS



Lower timings = better results... though you're using AIDA. Try Maxxmem.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 30, 2011)

It wasnt for speed just clocks  hence it being a suicide run


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm doing a lot of overtime at work so I'm too tired to bench right now....I will post tomorrow. With that overtime money I plan on either getting a Bulldozer and falshing my bios to the beta version that will allow AM3+ or simply getting another HD6870 for my gaming......


----------



## Irony (Dec 2, 2011)

I lowered my timings to 8-8-8-24, Thats as far as I can lower them with this cheapy RAM. I got another gb/ps on Maxxmem, now I'm up to 12,018.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 2, 2011)

^ get better ram they are pretty cheap now.


----------



## Irony (Dec 3, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> ^ get better ram they are pretty cheap now.



I will, pretty soon. Thats not too shabby for 1333 though.  And $20


Hey, check out the sig stefanels made for me.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 4, 2011)

i can haz membership too?


----------



## Irony (Dec 5, 2011)

xxdozer32 said:


> i can haz membership too?



To what? 

If I can, you can.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 6, 2011)

Yay it's snowing :3


----------



## Irony (Dec 6, 2011)

It got down to 10 degrees last night here. But everybody gets mad when I freeze my room...Maybe I'll have to take it outside.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2011)

LMAO

Wont be able to open my window and been keeping her locked to tri core just to keep things on the cold side. Have been running the heat and needing to keep myself warm, cant afford to get sick with myself being 3 days out of surgery.


----------



## Irony (Dec 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> LMAO
> 
> Wont be able to open my window and been keeping her locked to tri core just to keep things on the cold side. Have been running the heat and needing to keep myself warm, cant afford to get sick with myself being 3 days out of surgery.



Oh yeah, how'd it go?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> LMAO
> 
> Wont be able to open my window and been keeping her locked to tri core just to keep things on the cold side. Have been running the heat and needing to keep myself warm, cant afford to get sick with myself being 3 days out of surgery.


Hey David was saying you went under the knife, Hope your feeling better dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2011)

How you feeling now Shaun?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 6, 2011)

Best wishes Jr, hope it was nothing too serious bud.


----------



## jim_hmphry (Dec 6, 2011)

should i really be pushing my 955 so far?


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 6, 2011)

Going to be joining soon guys.... my Fx-6100 is a joke, will be picking a 960T very soon. See ya in a few days!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 6, 2011)

jim_hmphry said:


> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2124128.png[/url]   should i really be pushing my 955 so far?



Definitely, especially when alot of people are reaching 4.4 with hexacores. How about introducing yourself on TPU first


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Run it at 3.2 Ghz like a 955/B55 with all 4 cores at your disposal. My Bro uses the factory cooler on his fully unlocked n has no problems whatsoever.





JrRacinFan said:


> LMAO
> 
> Wont be able to open my window and been keeping her locked to tri core just to keep things on the cold side. Have been running the heat and needing to keep myself warm, cant afford to get sick with myself being 3 days out of surgery.





Spartan805 said:


> Going to be joining soon guys.... my Fx-6100 is a joke, will be picking a 960T very soon. See ya in a few days!



 If you overclock you will want a Black Edition Phenom so you can multiplier adjust properly. Best to get a 1090T or 1100T


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL @ full

@Full / CP / Irony / LoM

Doing ok, back to work tomorrow. Appendicitis sucks.

@eidairaman

I have a black edition.


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 6, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Run it at 3.2 Ghz like a 955/B55 with all 4 cores at your disposal. My Bro uses the factory cooler on his fully unlocked n has no problems whatsoever.
> 
> If you overclock you will want a Black Edition Phenom so you can multiplier adjust properly. Best to get a 1090T or 1100T



I have a 1055T already... 960T will be my first BLACK EDITION cpu. Don't care if it unlocks as it will be faster than the FX.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 7, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL @ full
> 
> @Full / CP / Irony / LoM
> 
> ...



i know u have one we discussed this before. Just downclock it. N spartan u better off with the 1055T now


----------



## Irony (Dec 7, 2011)

Spartan805 said:


> I have a 1055T already... 960T will be my first BLACK EDITION cpu. Don't care if it unlocks as it will be faster than the FX.



Whats your other hardware? 

Go to 'User CP' And fill out your 'Edit System Specs,' Then everyone can see what you've got.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 7, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL @ full
> 
> @Full / CP / Irony / LoM
> 
> Doing ok, back to work tomorrow. Appendicitis sucks.



Ooooo, Appendicitis....that's not a voluntary surgery. That's an emergency. Glad you made it Jr.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2011)

Irony said:


> It got down to 10 degrees last night here. But everybody gets mad when I freeze my room...Maybe I'll have to take it outside.



i have no heater


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ooooo, Appendicitis....that's not a voluntary surgery. That's an emergency. Glad you made it Jr.



Yeah, I am always uncomfortable. As matter of fact, I am going to lay down for a bit guys. Been playing around though with the chip a little more trying to cut some voltages down.






Noticed with the raised latencies (from CL6) it dropped my CPU-NB voltage down by 0.1v to 1.275 and my cpu voltage to 1.33v from 1.36v @ 3.7Ghz. No real difference in overall feel.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's strange you have to use so many volts for cpu-nb to run 2600. i dont have to touch cpu-nb volts until i hit 3200mhz


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 7, 2011)

I finally have a Thuban 1055T on the way. I intend to overclock the crap out of it once I get my new mobo and ram early next month.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2011)

You have a Thuban chip Athlon, totally different beast. Mine's an unlocked dual with a semi-weak IMC.


----------



## Irony (Dec 7, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> That's strange you have to use so many volts for cpu-nb to run 2600. i dont have to touch cpu-nb volts until i hit 3200mhz



Every one's different; I have to have 1.30v to hit 3000. And windows wont boot if I raise it to 3200.


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 7, 2011)

System spec updated.. i think.


----------



## Irony (Dec 7, 2011)

Spartan805 said:


> System spec updated.. i think.



Cool. I like your TV. 

I'm thinking about getting a 6100. Does anyone know if it would really be a step up from a 1090T?


Also, Welcome to TPU.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Does ddr2 have a higher nb oc then ddr3 would? My ddr2  systrm cant hold 3ghz nb but does 2.9 ez


----------



## Irony (Dec 7, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> Does ddr2 have a higher nb oc then ddr3 would? My ddr2  systrm cant hold 3ghz nb but does 2.9 ez



Mine does 3000 but wont even go 1mhz higher. It wont even boot into windows if I go any higher


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2011)

From a 1090t the only CPU I would think about getting is a 2500k/2600k or i7 8xx/xeon equivalent.

EDIT

Now if only we knew the details of piledriver.....


----------



## Irony (Dec 7, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> From a 1090t the only CPU I would think about getting is a 2500k/2600k or i7 8xx/xeon equivalent.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Now if only we knew the details of piledriver.....



I really didn't want to change out my whole system, which is why I was thinking BD. And the 6100 is fairly cheap, same as a 1090T. However, if I'm gonna go BD I'm thinking maybe I should get an 8120.

I'm gonna build an intel system eventually, In probably a year or so.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 7, 2011)

If u play games keep ur 6x u wont see any real gains for gamming on a bd.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2011)

@irony

If you want something different, pickup one of those unlocked apu's.


----------



## Irony (Dec 7, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @irony
> 
> If you want something different, pickup one of those unlocked apu's.



Are they as good as they're supposed to be?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2011)

Irony said:


> Are they as good as they're supposed to be?



I know the locked ones scale well with an overclock but are board limited. Best people to ask would be lilhasselhoffer or cadaveca

@catnip

To answer your question about NB freq., it's on a case by case, my 720 black does better with ddr2 but on the other hand the 555 handles ddr3 better. Could also be the fact that the 555 unlocks and the 720 doesnt also. So again case in point, it's down to the chip just like back in the day with s775 where you had some golden overclocking chips and some sucky ones.


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 7, 2011)

Irony said:


> Cool. I like your TV.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a 6100. Does anyone know if it would really be a step up from a 1090T?
> 
> ...



ITS A HUGE STEP DOWN.. OC'd to 4.3GHz its maybe like a 1100T @ Stock Clock. POWER CONSUMPTION is High @ that voltage.  Wait for PILEDRIVER.


----------



## Irony (Dec 7, 2011)

Spartan805 said:


> ITS A HUGE STEP DOWN.. OC'd to 4.3GHz its maybe like a 1100T @ Stock Clock. POWER CONSUMPTION is High @ that voltage.  Wait for PILEDRIVER.



What was your previous CPU?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 7, 2011)

Finally this is what I'm settling for.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2011)

HT link to high?


----------



## Irony (Dec 7, 2011)

Can you raise your Northbridge a little more? 

I get 12,400 on my copy at 1333. I think you could get a lot more.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im definetly missing something. Is a 1055T a locked multi?


----------



## Irony (Dec 7, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Im definetly missing something. Is a 1055T a locked multi?



There are Black Editions, but most of them are not.

Edit: Isn't the multi cap set at 14 though? You still have some multi room, you can get to 3.8. You've got plenty of room with your voltage.


----------



## sirbaili (Dec 7, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Finally this is what I'm settling for.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111207/Untitled737.jpg



 And Now My Settings For the Winter:


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 7, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> HT link to high?



Actually, I have tried lowering it to the 2k Mhz range and performance actually suffers.



Irony said:


> Can you raise your Northbridge a little more?
> 
> I get 12,400 on my copy at 1333. I think you could get a lot more.



I've tried but it seems she doesn't like it when I pass 280 on the FSB...even if I lower my oc on Ram to 1600Mhz, I also have to pump the CPU-NB voltage into RED to makes it run past 3000Mhz



AthlonX2 said:


> Im definetly missing something. Is a 1055T a locked multi?


 It is unlocked but not a BE



Irony said:


> There are Black Editions, but most of them are not.
> 
> Edit: Isn't the multi cap set at 14 though? You still have some multi room, you can get to 3.8. You've got plenty of room with your voltage.



Yes but when I push it that high, I get many errors....maybe I should settle for for a 1600Mhz on my ram?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2011)

How do you get a unlocked chip thats not a black edition?


----------



## Irony (Dec 7, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yes but when I push it that high, I get many errors....maybe I should settle for for a 1600Mhz on my ram?



If your 1866 is stable I would leave it. 

If you have an unlocked multi, why not use it? I prefer it to raising the fsb. The way I have mine, is 200, (fsb) with multi at X21. 

You're still at stock CPU voltage, right? I think the errors you have when you push higher are voltage related. 

Also, try running maxxmem. To make me happy, if nothing ese.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> How do you get a unlocked chip thats not a black edition?





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It is unlocked but not a BE



Chaotic, all Phenom II cpu's are multi unlocked. Black edition are upwards unlocked though. Also you're ok to push up to 1.55v, don't be afraid to push 1.36-1.4v on both core and cpu-nb if on decent air cooling or better.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well if you wanna go that far all cpu's are multi unlocked then lol


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 7, 2011)

Crucial Ballistix Elite.....compatible with AMD anyone?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Crucial Ballistix Elite.....compatible with AMD anyone?



It's ddr3 right? ....



Sorry I had to


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes Jr, it's DDR 3


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 8, 2011)

my mobo failed on me. cant get a 10% OC stable 
and its been 6 months since last RMA.

time for RMA again.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2011)

oh christ time for a high quality mobo!


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd have to agree there Ax2 

oh hey I see you've not filled in your system specs yet how remiss of you after 4300 posts


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 8, 2011)

broke = no money for board.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> my mobo failed on me. cant get a 10% OC stable
> and its been 6 months since last RMA.
> 
> time for RMA again.



I would look into other options. Maybe try running without a case for a bit(if you can) and see if that's the issue. maybe you have a short. Could be you are just trying to overclock too much for the board and pushing it's phases too much, in which case I agree with Athlon.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2011)

eidairaman1><JrRacinFan lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2011)

What you tryn' to say boss?!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2011)

LMAO, only playin dude. Did u happen to back the clock speed off to 3.2Ghz and Re-enable the 4th core on the 555be?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2011)

Funny you are asking about it. 4 cores enabled below. LOL I knew that, was playin back, hard to tell in context I know....  



JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111207/Capture021.jpg
> 
> Noticed with the raised latencies (from CL6) it dropped my CPU-NB voltage down by 0.1v to 1.275 and my cpu voltage to 1.33v from 1.36v @ 3.7Ghz. No real difference in overall feel.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2011)

well u were sayin u had it at 3 cores due to heat, n i was sayin to run it at 955 spec


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> well u were sayin u had it at 3 cores due to heat, n i was sayin to run it at 955 spec



Yeah. after messing around I noticed only 2C difference on both idle & load between the 3.7Ghz tri and quad, which nearly has no change in voltages needed. So basically took your advice, tweaked it and went one step further.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah. after messing around I noticed only 2C difference on both idle & load between the 3.7Ghz tri and quad, which nearly has no change in voltages needed. So basically took your advice, tweaked it and went one step further.



Ya My Bros does fine at 955 spec with the boxed cooler. Sure it can do 4+ with a decent CPU cooler and probably fans on the NB/SB and probably the power phases


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah after playing around and seeing what this loop actually does makes me feel more content to add my 460 into the loop without adding more radiator power.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I would look into other options. Maybe try running without a case for a bit(if you can) and see if that's the issue. maybe you have a short. Could be you are just trying to overclock too much for the board and pushing it's phases too much, in which case I agree with Athlon.



asus service here is crappy. they work without any form of ESD protection. i gave them my mobo in a anti-static bag, they returned it naked. i asked for a bag, they gave me a bubble wrap bag. WTF.


and my original mobo did 3.6GHz 24*7. i used to WCG on that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2011)

No offense, that blows hard dude. Wish i could help yah with a new board or smth =/


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 8, 2011)

i know. i think next trip im gonna collect a signed declaration by others who faced the same fate by me, and submit it to asus.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2011)

Damn bro, effin' bummer.


----------



## Irony (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got a question. My Fatal1ty has the 1.3 BIOS from the factory, and I wanted to flash it to 1.5. (newest) So I was gonna use Instant Flash, but it doesn't recognize my flash drive with the new BIOS on it.

Do I need to try a different flash drive? I only have that one. I could borrow a couple to try from a friend though if thats what it is.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 8, 2011)

Is it normal for memory subtimings to have an effect on in game stuttering/hitching?

I loosened a few of my subtimings and I could swear blind it has got rid of some annoying hitching and split second frameskip I was getting in some games.

Any fact behind this?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Is it normal for memory subtimings to have an effect on in game stuttering/hitching?
> 
> I loosened a few of my subtimings and I could swear blind it has got rid of some annoying hitching and split second frameskip I was getting in some games.
> 
> Any fact behind this?



well it is plausible as it worked for you. Sometimes ram struggles to keep up with refreshing data if times are too tight or not enough voltage is applied


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 8, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Is it normal for memory subtimings to have an effect on in game stuttering/hitching?
> 
> I loosened a few of my subtimings and I could swear blind it has got rid of some annoying hitching and split second frameskip I was getting in some games.
> 
> Any fact behind this?



same here. i loosened timings and it was stutter-mania.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> well it is plausible as it worked for you. Sometimes ram struggles to keep up with refreshing data if times are too tight or not enough voltage is applied





de.das.dude said:


> same here. i loosened timings and it was stutter-mania.



Semi-true. An unstable IMC can cause this, rather than loosening sub-timings you could have given CPU-NB more voltage.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Semi-true. An unstable IMC can cause this, rather than loosening sub-timings you could have given CPU-NB more voltage.



Already tried that but there was no diifference other than added heat.

Relaxed the subtimings and bam smooth on 3 different reboots with the afflicted games. 

I'm currently considering trying out a 960T and selling my chip, hexacore goodness possibility?


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2011)

Irony said:


> I've got a question. My Fatal1ty has the 1.3 BIOS from the factory, and I wanted to flash it to 1.5. (newest) So I was gonna use Instant Flash, but it doesn't recognize my flash drive with the new BIOS on it.
> 
> Do I need to try a different flash drive? I only have that one. I could borrow a couple to try from a friend though if thats what it is.



Try formatting the USB drive with FAT32.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2011)

@LoM

Sell your current BE for let's say $60 + cost of 960T, you can get a 1090t and not bother with unlocking.


----------



## Irony (Dec 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> Try formatting the USB drive with FAT32.



How do I do that?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 8, 2011)

TBH Jr, I'm thinking of selling my 555 for £50. The 960T is £95 and the 1055T is £119.

I'm not fixated on having a hexacore, I used to have a 1090T about a year ago and there was no major difference apart form lower voltage and better IMC. So I'd be quite happy getting the 960T with the slight hope I would unlock for any encoding and stuff but if it doesn't, I'll still have a 4GHz + quad with a slightly better IMC and hopefully slightly cooler.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Semi-true. An unstable IMC can cause this, rather than loosening sub-timings you could have given CPU-NB more voltage.



i had 1.45v already.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2011)

Irony said:


> I've got a question. My Fatal1ty has the 1.3 BIOS from the factory, and I wanted to flash it to 1.5. (newest) So I was gonna use Instant Flash, but it doesn't recognize my flash drive with the new BIOS on it.
> 
> Do I need to try a different flash drive? I only have that one. I could borrow a couple to try from a friend though if thats what it is.



Can it be done through windows?  That was the only way to do it on my buddies ASROCK 990FX Extreme 3, just wouldn't do it through the BIOS.

Formatting to FAT32 is easy, just right click on the drive in windows, hit format, and then choose FAT32.    It will erase any content on it, so back it up if needed.



LifeOnMars said:


> Is it normal for memory subtimings to have an effect on in game stuttering/hitching?
> 
> I loosened a few of my subtimings and I could swear blind it has got rid of some annoying hitching and split second frameskip I was getting in some games.
> 
> Any fact behind this?


If you change RAM timings and you have stuttering issues I would say it's some sort of instability.  My two cents.


----------



## Irony (Dec 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Formatting to FAT32 is easy, just right click on the drive in windows, hit format, and then choose FAT32.   It will erase any content on it, so back it up if needed.



Thanks. I feel stupid now. 

I did that, and it says "No image file detected." But at least it sees the drive. 

There is a way to do it through windows, but instant flash is just so simple.

Edit: I did it through windows. It took about 2 mins. Now I have version 1.5.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2011)

Irony said:


> Thanks. I feel stupid now.
> 
> I did that, and it says "No image file detected." But at least it sees the drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Irony (Dec 9, 2011)

And the best part is, I don't have to stare at Johnathan Wendels face in my BIOS anymore!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2011)

+1 to that llol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2011)

Trying to see how low on vcore i can go @ 4ghz. still a WIP


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 9, 2011)

wip?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2011)

work in progress


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Athlon, how many different ram dividers do you have? Well was just going to mention, you may be able to get away with lowering bclk and raising multi. Essentially doing a reverse to lower board voltages and MAYBE the cpu voltages too. But again, some cpu's like LOW multipliers/HIGH bclk, just a case by case trial and error basis you have to do.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2011)

um..4 i think from 800mhz to 1600


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> um..4 i think from 800mhz to 1600



Ok crap, was thinking you had an 1866 divider too.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2011)

no not that leet still using the trusty old crosshair III 790FX


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah, try upping bclk as far as you can while keeping your current ram/timings, may need to up board voltages a touch but should allow more tweaking to cpu voltages.


----------



## Irony (Dec 9, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Trying to see how low on vcore i can go @ 4ghz. still a WIP
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111209/Capture.png



I can only get to 1.375 stable with mine at 4Ghz. I can go lower, and it'll be fine doing anything but stress testing. I can leave it on for a week, and then if I start Prime95 it crashes. That's to be expected tho


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2011)

well..my board is giving me fits right now,maybe i corrupted the bios or something but it doesnt wanna boot. using the rig in my specs for now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2011)

Remove battery, put cmos in clear and let it sit for an hour or so.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thats what i did,we will see what happens


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 9, 2011)

or, remove jumper, and start your PC. it will restart a couple of times. then turn it off an replace jumper and start.


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 9, 2011)

Irony said:


> What was your previous CPU?



i've had both the Fx-4100 then the FX-6100. Utter junk! My 960T will wipe the floor with either.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 9, 2011)

^ looks like you dont have your own opinions, just copied stuff.


----------



## Irony (Dec 9, 2011)

Spartan805 said:


> i've had both the Fx-4100 then the FX-6100. Utter junk! My 960T will wipe the floor with either.



Would you mind showing a couple Benchmarks? Like with Cinebench11.5 or 3Dmark11. (just to make me happy if nothing else)

Just playing games and messing around, its very difficult to tell major differences between chips. But benchmarks can tell you if its really any faster or not.

Edit: also, did you overclock em at all?


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 9, 2011)

? huh ?


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 9, 2011)

Irony said:


> Would you mind showing a couple Benchmarks? Like with Cinebench11.5 or 3Dmark11. (just to make me happy if nothing else)
> 
> Just playing games and messing around, its very difficult to tell major differences between chips. But benchmarks can tell you if its really any faster or not.
> 
> Edit: also, did you overclock em at all?



The 4100 I got to 5.0GHz the 6100 was a weak chip, 4.0GHz Stable.


Here is a benchy on the FX-4100







The 6100 i got a 5.01....... I sure hope PILEDRIVER IS BETTER!


----------



## Irony (Dec 9, 2011)

Spartan805 said:


> ? huh ?



I don't know if you're familiar with either of those, but they're fairly well known among overclockers. Cinebench is a good one, because you can do a CPU test and it renders a 3D image; then your CPU is scored, and you can compare that score to others. If its higher than other 6 core rigs, then its a faster CPU. 

http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?id=2475&file=7&evp=841d9cacb0e0de71ffd9de0248868ad9 (you have to agree to the license agreement to DL) 

Here is SuperPI, it calculates PI and then you compare the amount of time it takes to others. My 1090T at 4200Mhz takes 16.4 sec.
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/366/Super_PI_Mod_v1.5.html

Also, if you Overclock it you will get a better score. I don't know if you've done any Overclocking before.

Edit: You do seem to be familiar with OC'ing.

That score is odd. I get 7.42. Although, with mATX ASUS mobo I only got 5.3 I think. Also, 75 is pretty toasty, especially since those temp sensors are usually 10c off.



Edit: Hey, I have a question about RAM. Can you have 8gigs of 1333, and 8gigs of 1600?


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 9, 2011)

Irony said:


> I don't know if you're familiar with either of those, but they're fairly well known among overclockers. Cinebench is a good one, because you can do a CPU test and it renders a 3D image; then your CPU is scored, and you can compare that score to others. If its higher than other 6 core rigs, then its a faster CPU.
> 
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?id=2475&file=7&evp=841d9cacb0e0de71ffd9de0248868ad9 (you have to agree to the license agreement to DL)
> 
> ...




What CPU did you get that score with?  That is "BAUS"!


----------



## Irony (Dec 9, 2011)

1090T. I'll show you a screenie. lemme run cinebench


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2011)

yeah id say 75c is too hot when 62c has always been max with AMD cpu's


----------



## Irony (Dec 9, 2011)

I've got a screenie attached of my score. Its 7.38, but you can see my earlier score of 7.42

Edit: @Athlon, I think the max temps on BD was raised to 80. But still, with the temp sensors being off, and AMD being notorious because of their love of cold, thats a bit too hot.



Hey, does anyone know if you can run 8gigs of 1333 with 8gigs of 1600? Cause I'm gonna get some 1600 today, but I wanted to know if it would run with my 1333, or if I should just take the 1333 out.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ur board has a memory divider preset but wen u drop in ur 1600 alongside the 1333 u best set all timings n voltage to the slower ram in order to avoid stability issue.


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 10, 2011)

See, here is the 960T on X6 @ 3.0GHz 




I got lucky mine unlocked to a HEXA!  Phenom II FTW!


Just ran it again @ 4.0GHz and all I got was a 6.61...


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 10, 2011)

got some problems here.

look at the pictures

they are not the same..


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 10, 2011)

This is a Phenom II club....... but FX cpus down clock themselves to save power. disable all power saving features\ in bios and see if that helps. CHECK THIS OUT for help with BD(FX)


----------



## Irony (Dec 10, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ur board has a memory divider preset but wen u drop in ur 1600 alongside the 1333 u best set all timings n voltage to the slower ram in order to avoid stability issue.



But I should still be able to run the 1600 at 1600? 

If it doesn't work, I'll just run 8gigs of 1600



Spartan805 said:


> See, here is the 960T on X6 @ 3.0GHz
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f291/spartan805/Snap202011-12-0920at2017.png
> I got lucky mine unlocked to a HEXA!  Phenom II FTW!
> 
> ...



That sounds about right, I guess. I'm attributing it to the mobo. Mine was an 880G as well that gave me bad results. Not that your board is bad, just saying that you will probably have better results with a 990FX.


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 10, 2011)

Irony said:


> But I should still be able to run the 1600 at 1600?
> 
> If it doesn't work, I'll just run 8gigs of 1600
> 
> ...



I think your right about the MB....... this is my HTPC, so it will do.


----------



## Irony (Dec 10, 2011)

Thats great you got it to unlock; I like your av. too


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 10, 2011)

@Irony Thanks!


As far as your RAM if you mix ram it will clock to slower ram speeds. Nature of the beast, just runt the 1600. you don't need 16GB of ram, I think?!?!?!? I don't at least!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 10, 2011)

Irony said:


> Thats great you got it to unlock; I like your av. too



Love your Av??? Stalker.


----------



## Irony (Dec 11, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Love your Av??? Stalker.



No love. Gaytard. 

I merely stated it was interesting; Spartan mythology is intriguing..


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 11, 2011)

Irony said:


> No love. Gaytard.
> 
> I merely stated it was interesting; Spartan mythology is intriguing..



I know what you meant!


----------



## Irony (Dec 11, 2011)

See? Spartan understood. It had nothing to do with the speedo.

Moving on....With my BIOS updated I can run 4Ghz on lower voltages than before. Like 1.375 I think. But 4.2 still sucks 1.512v.



(How'd you like my change of subject? It was like, seamless...)


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 11, 2011)

Irony said:


> See? Spartan understood. It had nothing to do with the speedo.
> 
> Moving on....With my BIOS updated I can run 4Ghz on lower voltages than before. Like 1.375 I think. But 4.2 still sucks 1.512v.
> 
> ...



That was smooth like gameplay on BFBC2 with my 960T and HD4250


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 13, 2011)

Irony said:


> No love. Gaytard.
> 
> I merely stated it was interesting; Spartan mythology is intriguing..



Gaytard? I tried to look it up in the dictionary and couldn't find it.

Don't feel bad, it's okay to love avatars. But back to the topic of overclocking Phenom II's. You can pm peeps about how you love their av's.


----------



## Irony (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm thinking about upgrading to a 6970. Its kindof between that, and a transformer prime.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2011)

What games you play Irony?


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 13, 2011)

You'll be over the tablet in a week, get the GPU man!!!  Its tedious to surf the web on those things. Ipad needs FIREFOX.


----------



## Irony (Dec 13, 2011)

Mainly skyrim.  I also play assasins creed and just about anything that has a good 3rd person.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2011)

Get a 2nd 6770 & a 2nd hand tablet.  Live best of both worlds.


----------



## Irony (Dec 13, 2011)

I just saw that 6770s are on sale on newegg for 89. Maybe I'll grab one


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2011)

Unfortunately we both missed out on another HP Touchpad firesale


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 13, 2011)

You're not missing much........ even for $100 dollars


----------



## Irony (Dec 13, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Unfortunately we both missed out on another HP Touchpad firesale



I have a friend with one. Its not even as amazing as an archos 4-3


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, tablets are more personal opinion will give you that. Little bit more fun if travelling alot. Hmmm ..... 

My father in law just got a Kindle Fire, I like it but not for $200 LOL


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 13, 2011)

We just missed the BB Playbook fire sale too, $150 @ Best Buy.


----------



## Irony (Dec 13, 2011)

Best buy made me mad on black friday. They had the ASUS transformer, (not the prime) WITH the dock for 250. Twice. and as soon as I got there, they were sold out. I wanted to cry a little bit. 

I think I'm gonna get the prime whenever the price comes down at least 50 bucks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2011)

Just wanted to give you some insight






Those are the ICEQX cards, which are clocked at 880/1250, which SHOULD be easily obtainable on any other 6770 cards reference or not. From what I see it's a touch faster than a 6950 2GB under stuff that isn't vram biased. So 6770 CF should either surpass in unbiased vram or be 5-10% slower otherwise in vram biased 3D games/apps. Let's just say it's as fast as a GTX480 but w/o Physx.  Your rig with the 2nd card would pull ~ 320W @ stock from the power supply.


----------



## Irony (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks. I think you've convinced me. I'll get another 6770 whenever I get some money to spend. 

I had been wandering what the difference would be between single and Crossfire with this card; it looks like nearly double.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 14, 2011)

i recently OCed to 4.0 and i started having problems, would it be my MOBO or PSU?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2011)

Motherboard.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 14, 2011)

definitely mobo.


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, It looks like your mobo. 

Hey, has anyone done a cinebench thread?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2011)

How about a Crystalmark thread?


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 14, 2011)

how about a thread about not given me inferioty complezes from all your awesome hardware LOL.


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> How about a Crystalmark thread?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111214/Capture034.jpg



I hadn't heard of Crystalmark before. 

Okay, this is pathetic. Crystalmark is 1.5mb and its taking me 10 mins. to dl.  Somethings screwy.

@de.das: That's not the intended purpose. Its supposed to inspire you to get a high paying job to fulfill your computers needs. 

Edit: Or, in my case, to get a job in the first place, lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> how about a thread about not given me inferioty complezes from all your awesome hardware LOL.



Crystalmark isn't about that. It's Semi-single threaded, moreless an all arounder. I mean right now, you should be able to outscore me in it.

@Irony

When you getting the 2nd card?


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2011)

In a couple days.

Heres my crystalmark score.


----------



## erocker (Dec 14, 2011)

xxdozer32 said:


> i recently OCed to 4.0 and i started having problems, would it be my MOBO or PSU?



CPU, though the mobo isn't far behind. Once most Phenom II's hit around 4ghz there's a big wall.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## MGF Derp (Dec 14, 2011)

That first image test almost made me vomit lol. Gotta replace this 8800GT Asap.


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 15, 2011)

What is D2D? Its so low......


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2011)

Test how many sprites the video card can handle in DirectDraw (I think).


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 15, 2011)

Do 6850s suck @ that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2011)

Spartan805 said:


> Do 6850s suck @ that?



If you got a 6850 it shouldn't be that low. Try running without vsync.


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you got a 6850 it shouldn't be that low. Try running without vsync.



I have 2, shall I disable CFX?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2011)

Spartan805 said:


> I have 2, shall I disable CFX?



No shouldnt have to.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Windows 7 64bit runs perfectly fine on 2Gigs 16 isnt needed but ram is cheap so why not. 8gigs runs great but mix slow ram with fast u will only be able to run at slow ram speed

As far as your RAM if you mix ram it will clock to slower ram speeds. Nature of the beast, just runt the 1600. you don't need 16GB of ram, I think?!?!?!? I don't at least!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Irony (Dec 15, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Windows 7 64bit runs perfectly fine on 2Gigs 16 isnt needed but ram is cheap so why not. 8gigs runs great but mix slow ram with fast u will only be able to run at slow ram speed
> 
> As far as your RAM if you mix ram it will clock to slower ram speeds. Nature of the beast, just runt the 1600. you don't need 16GB of ram, I think?!?!?!? I don't at least!!!!


[/QUOTE]

Was that directed at me? 

I've decided to go with 8gigs of the 1600. Its ripjaws X. I'm gonna try and push up towards 1866 or higher if I can. I saw a couple of reviews that made it to 2133.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2011)

I run my RipjawX's at 1866 effortlessly and they are rated at 1600's.


----------



## Irony (Dec 15, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I run my RipjawX's at 1866 effortlessly and they are rated at 1600's.



Cool. So it can be done.


----------



## MGF Derp (Dec 15, 2011)

Irony said:


> Cool. So it can be done.



Or you could just buy 1866 sticks and see what it takes to get them to boot at that.


----------



## Irony (Dec 15, 2011)

MGF Derp said:


> Or you could just buy 1866 sticks and see what it takes to get them to boot at that.



I'm kindof going for price here. Ripjaws X are 29.99 right now.

And I already bought em. They should be here tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## MGF Derp (Dec 15, 2011)

Irony said:


> I'm kindof going for price here. Ripjaws X are 29.99 right now.
> 
> And I already bought em. They should be here tomorrow or the next day.



I really should learn to read more. Good luck with the oc


----------



## Irony (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks.

Are you new to the site?


----------



## MGF Derp (Dec 15, 2011)

Irony said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Are you new to the site?



You could say that. Been lurking for awhile, finally decided to start posting.


----------



## Irony (Dec 15, 2011)

MGF Derp said:


> You could say that. Been lurking for awhile, finally decided to start posting.



Welcome to TPU


----------



## MGF Derp (Dec 15, 2011)

Irony said:


> Welcome to TPU


Thanks, I thought you were going to direct me to posts for new people to not seem dumb on the forum lol.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 15, 2011)

welcome derp.


----------



## Irony (Dec 16, 2011)

LOLOLOLLL, you stole the words from my fingers.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 16, 2011)

Haha! Welcome DerP!  Feel free to post you system specs so we can put you under the microscope


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL..

Welcome to TPU derp!

@Chaotic

Been playin around with Superspeed Supercache. Really does make a difference with all around use


----------



## anoobarak (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey guys, a quick question - will my athlon II 640 work with 1600MHz memory? I mean, will the memory run at 1600 speeds rather than athlon's prefered 1333 at stock cpu clocks? Or will I have to overclock the cpu to read those memory speeds? The ram kit is Corsair vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.50V ver 2.12


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2011)

Noone can really give you a y/n answer to that. Its overclocking the IMC and every chip is different.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 18, 2011)

anoobarak said:


> Hey guys, a quick question - will my athlon II 640 work with 1600MHz memory? I mean, will the memory run at 1600 speeds rather than athlon's prefered 1333 at stock cpu clocks? Or will I have to overclock the cpu to read those memory speeds? The ram kit is Corsair vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.50V ver 2.12





JrRacinFan said:


> Noone can really give you a y/n answer to that. Its overclocking the IMC and every chip is different.




As Jr said, it depends on your hardware setup. However, I detect that you have a question about memory dividers?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2011)

setting the ram speed is mobo dependent


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 18, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> setting the ram speed is mobo dependent



And FSB dependant!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Well im sayin with ram dividers etc. Current boards such as 800/900 series chips u can set the ram to op at intended speed


----------



## anoobarak (Dec 18, 2011)

oh so it's okay then, tomorrow I'll be picking up a Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3. thanks for the answers.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I run my RipjawX's at 1866 effortlessly and they are rated at 1600's.



I run mine at 2200  but those are 2000CL9 rated


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2011)

anoobarak said:


> oh so it's okay then, tomorrow I'll be picking up a Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3. thanks for the answers.



Yeah, I mean you should be able to. The addition of L3 cache, when comparing to Phenom II, can POSSIBLY add some instabilities and a little bit more difficult to get higher dram throughput & bandwith. I don't foresee an issue and very highly beleive you won't have a problem doing it at all.

Again as long as you can back it up with tight timings the results can be great. 1800 CL7 performs a little tad better on this @ 2.7Ghz CPU-NB than 1600 CL6


----------



## Irony (Dec 18, 2011)

I bought a 6770 on ebay, because newegg was sold out yesterday. It should be here between the 22nd and the 4th; Such a narrow time slot, lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice! I know u will enjoy.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 19, 2011)

Irony said:


> I bought a 6770 on ebay, because newegg was sold out yesterday. It should be here between the 22nd and the 4th; Such a narrow time slot, lol



I'm looking at just flashing my two HD5770's to 6770 bios's there's only one difference between them and thats HDMI 1.4


----------



## Irony (Dec 19, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice! I know u will enjoy.



Thanks



Athlonite said:


> I'm looking at just flashing my two HD5770's to 6770 bios's there's only one difference between them and thats HDMI 1.4



Its been done. I read a thread on here with someone who did it successfully but I couldn't find it again.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 19, 2011)

yeah, they are the same.


----------



## Irony (Dec 20, 2011)

I got my Ripjaws X 1600, and was overclocking em. I got them to be happy at 1824, but every other time I boot to windows OC'd, my amd drivers crash. If I revert RAM to 1600, everything is fine. This is really bugging me now.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 20, 2011)

Just started running 4 gigs today with the new board. Crunching and benched.






Edit: Just realized I was running old drivers, updating now. (not sure if it would make a difference though.)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Irony said:


> I got my Ripjaws X 1600, and was overclocking em. I got them to be happy at 1824, but every other time I boot to windows OC'd, my amd drivers crash. If I revert RAM to 1600, everything is fine. This is really bugging me now.



either the timings are too tight at those speeds or the voltage isnt high enough or you have a set that is solely intended to run at 1600 and nothing faster


----------



## Irony (Dec 20, 2011)

The timings are 8-8-8-24


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Irony said:


> The timings are 8-8-8-24



Try tweaking subtimings. Mainly tRFC & tRD.

Play around with CPU tweaker a bit.




http://www.tweakers.fr/cputweaker.html

Also pay no attention to my "Core" speed in that screenshot, I keep CnQ enabled when I overclock. I know I shouldn't but ....


----------



## Irony (Dec 20, 2011)

I use CnQ too. It doesn't cause me any troubles.

Okay, I got CPU tweaker, and I was messing with timings, and then I fired up skyrim (just because) and fraps read 650 fps. So I started moving around, and I was running like 200 mph, so I decided to discover as much of the map as I could. I ran around from riverwood, to solitude markath and dawnstar, and I still don't know what the glitch was. I discovered a bunch of new stuff I hadn't seen before.

Now I'll get back to ram.

Edit: Here it is at 1840.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Bring your dram frequency down a notch and tighten some timings some. Look at my maxmem for example. Running the same band with along with tighter timings at a lower nb frequency.


----------



## Irony (Dec 20, 2011)

I tried that. It wont boot above 1600 unless NB is at 3000. Also, if I lower timings at all it wont boot. Unless its at 1600.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Irony said:


> I tried that. It wont boot above 1600 unless NB is at 3000. Also, if I lower timings at all it wont boot. Unless its at 1600.



Kind of odd but cool also in a sense.  good stuff! Keep it there and be merry!


----------



## Irony (Dec 20, 2011)

I will 


I started a thread Here for Cinebench scores.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 24, 2011)

someone teach me! i wanna get higher than 3.8, just got an amazing deal on some good ram and my pcu is watercooled  any suggestions?


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 24, 2011)

get better board. but i think 3.8 is ur limit.


----------



## MGF Derp (Dec 24, 2011)

xxdozer32 said:


> someone teach me! i wanna get higher than 3.8, just got an amazing deal on some good ram and my pcu is watercooled  any suggestions?



Yeah you might need a mobo with better power phase. Check this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboard-vrm-information-list and notice you have a 4+1, would want to look into a 8 phase for serious overclocking. Or list what your bios settings are at and suggestions can be made from there.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 24, 2011)

ive been nice to myself this christmass ive a phenomII 960T and a crosshairV to play with this year so ill be visiting here a Lot .


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 24, 2011)

^ :O

congrats mate!
and happy hols


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 24, 2011)

HO HO HO Merry Xmas and happy overclocking to all HO HO HO


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 24, 2011)

I can hit 4.0 with my 1055T and a GIGABYTE 880GA-UD3H


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2011)

xxdozer32 said:


> someone teach me! i wanna get higher than 3.8, just got an amazing deal on some good ram and my pcu is watercooled  any suggestions?



As suggested post some BIOS settings or at least CPU-z or something so we can see what more or less you have stuff set up at.


----------



## Spartan805 (Dec 26, 2011)

HEy guys, having trouble with my OC @ 250x 14Multi. I keep getting AMD DRIVER CRASHES, I just added 2 more 2gb dimms. I think that's the culprit . It was fine with 2x2gb, but the 4x2gb is not good. I can't run BF3 in CFX in anything other than LOW, 8GB is running better. it crashes only during non gaming task.



Any ideas???


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2011)

Try a small bump in CPU-NB volts.


----------



## Irony (Dec 26, 2011)

I go by the motto, "If all else fails, raise the voltage." And when I get that screen, I usually just raise either CPU or NB volts like Jr said.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 26, 2011)

Just ordered a new mobo and ddr3 ram will  post screen shots when stable. Hoping for 3+GHZ nb oc.


----------



## Irony (Dec 26, 2011)

Whats your new mobo gonna be?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2011)

I saw your new board & I have to say. Thats some killer 'ware you're getting catnip! You will be much pleased with the results of doing the switch to ddr3. Remember 1600 cl6 is your ultimate goal, if your ram wont like cl6 much try to get between 1600 & 1800 dram speeds with nb as fast as you can get it.

@Irony

Pretty sure IIRC 990fx ud5 & 2x4gb Patriot gamers. Get your second card yet bro?


----------



## Irony (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice board.

Yeah, I've got my card, but briliantly, 6770s don't come with crossfire bridges.  The motherboard came with an SLI bridge, but no CFX bridge. so I bought one on ebay for 3 bucks with free shipping. it should be here before next year, lol.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2011)

Should have asked. I got an extra one.


----------



## Irony (Dec 26, 2011)

oh well


----------



## MGF Derp (Dec 26, 2011)

Irony said:


> Nice board.
> 
> Yeah, I've got my card, but briliantly, 6770s don't come with crossfire bridges.  The motherboard came with an SLI bridge, but no CFX bridge. so I bought one on ebay for 3 bucks with free shipping. it should be here before next year, lol.



Yeah AMD really has to start doing something about that. As isnt the old statement is that it is supposed to be with the card but the non highend gets left out. Should just come with the board like sli.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 26, 2011)

arent SLI bridges the same as cfx ones ??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2011)

Nope they arent D. 

SLI






Cfire


----------



## Irony (Dec 26, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> arent SLI bridges the same as cfx ones ??



Nope, they're solid and about 1/4 inch narrower. The CFX bridges are flexible so that they can fit on cards that are close or far apart.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 26, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> arent SLI bridges the same as cfx ones ??



ive one of each here and the sli sockets are slightly smaller and pre spaced but in general no their different

has anyone on here got or messed with a crosshair V yet?

ive mine built on a box whilst i mod the case a bit but im glad as ive had a few issues

ive been under the impression that ddr3 usually runs 1T timings but this mobo picks 2T and whacky timings on auto and 1333 , even the mems XMP profile dosnt quite work right and this stupid mobos (obv not my fault) has put crazy volts on stuff in auto mode after ocin like 1.5-1.7 on the cpu

i had to manually set a few volts so they ran normal ish and with defaults loaded ecc was switched on on my mem plus some godam unganged mode(though not sure which is best ganged or unganged)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2011)

Most of the 9 series does auto to 2t. Just have to manually set it. Doesnt make much of a difference on performance.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 26, 2011)

asrock y u no sell 9series in India??  ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## Irony (Dec 26, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> asrock y u no sell 9series in India??  ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)



Really? Thats odd.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 26, 2011)

atleast i couldnt find it and none of the online stores keep it!

i want that 125$ board!


----------



## Irony (Dec 27, 2011)

My CF bridge came today, whoo hoo!! It doubled my 3DMark 11 score, now I'm at 5095. This is fun. 

Although, now I'm a little worried that maybe my power supply wont be able to handle it. does anyone know if its sufficient?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 27, 2011)

You're fine dude. They would peak at about 225W, comparitively a gtx570.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 27, 2011)

Irony said:


> My CF bridge came today, whoo hoo!! It doubled my 3DMark 11 score, now I'm at 5095. This is fun.
> 
> Although, now I'm a little worried that maybe my power supply wont be able to handle it. does anyone know if its sufficient?



Which is your cpu load/idle voltage? I'm at 4.0Ghz at the moment; I've run benchmarks at 4.1 4.2 and 4.3, at 4.4Ghz it will boot but won't run anything.


----------



## Irony (Dec 27, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Which is your cpu load/idle voltage? I'm at 4.0Ghz at the moment; I've run benchmarks at 4.1 4.2 and 4.3, at 4.4Ghz it will boot but won't run anything.



For 4.0, I only 1.40v. but for 4.2, I have to have 1.525v. I'm currently running it at 4.140 with voltage at 1.5, and CnQ on so it cuts speed and voltage at idle.

4.2 is also as high as I can go. I can't get it stable at 4.3, and I can't even get it to boot at 4.4.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 27, 2011)

ima do some OC tomorrow!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 27, 2011)

That's quite high, cut it back to 3.8Ghz and enjoy the lower temps with the lower core volts.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 27, 2011)

well ive had a tinker and with a stock hsf ive got mine running at 3.6 with turbo still on and set to 4 and my memory at 1800, but im especially pleased by 2700 NB and HT speed cant wait to get the mobo and cpu water blocks on ,should be ok for a bit ie whats the most volts you would put on a zosma /thuban Q4 that wont unlock and the NB volts max im at 1.48 on cpu and 1.32 on NB?


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 28, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> well ive had a tinker and with a stock hsf ive got mine running at 3.6 with turbo still on and set to 4 and my memory at 1800, but im especially pleased by 2700 NB and HT speed cant wait to get the mobo and cpu water blocks on ,should be ok for a bit ie whats the most volts you would put on a zosma /thuban Q4 that wont unlock and the NB volts max im at 1.48 on cpu and 1.32 on NB?



Don't know about voltages, but I would recommend to stick your RAM at 1600 and lower the latency. AMD prefers lower latency rather than high speeds so go for that.
Aim for 1600 7-7-7 1T, worst case scenario 8-8-8


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 28, 2011)

its true, huge difference if you can get a higher NB with a lower timed RAM!


----------



## claylomax (Dec 29, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's quite high, cut it back to 3.8Ghz and enjoy the lower temps with the lower core volts.



Did you forget the name of this thread?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Did you forget the name of this thread?





Yeah, I must be getting weak at my old age.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 29, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Don't know about voltages, but I would recommend to stick your RAM at 1600 and lower the latency. AMD prefers lower latency rather than high speeds so go for that.
> Aim for 1600 7-7-7 1T, worst case scenario 8-8-8



at the min its at 1800 cas 9 9 9  24 , though i did think id set it to 10 11 10 i think not sure about the last one ,though i did think id set it to 10 11 10, i agree about changeing it but am waiting on going mad on it as i have 2x ocz flex2 memory waterblocks im going to fit, then its play time plus my pc is on the box it came in whilst i adjust its case somewhat but its gettin built up soon i cant help but mess tho

i did run memtestx2 (?unsure) and it said it had a latency of 57 which looked ok to me,,,,for now

obv my first mess with ddr3, and AMD since my ol Tbird Xp1500 pre q6600



sorry to waffle but PRE BUILD ON ITS BOX is brillaint, ive allways thrown it straight in a case and moaned a lot as i tweeked/crashed it endlessly but all accessable and that, its amazein im tempted to not bother with a case as its so easy to mess about with now


----------



## equex (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a MSI K9A2 Platinum V1, 960T, and 4x1GB PC8500 memory. Very unfamiliar with memory latencies and such, but I'd like to overclock the 960T a bit more. I used AMD's software auto-overclocking thing on the desktop and it maxes out on 3400. Temps was around 29-30 celcius. Normal temps are 25 celcius with only TurboCore @ 3400, not each core as well. If anyone has some memory settings they know will work on this machine, please let me know about that too.

(My K9A2 Platinum V1 has a broken RAID port and is out of production, anyone have a 100% working V1 card for sale cheap?


----------



## Irony (Dec 31, 2011)

@equex: DogShitJoint and theoneandonlymark have 960s. They might be of help. I think DSJ got his to 4.1. DogShit used to be on here constantly, haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been pondering a 960t myself. Been quite fortunate in the unlocking game and from what Ive been seeing they are binned rather well. Just got to get the proper board to pair it with. Maybe its time to swap out your board equex.


----------



## Irony (Dec 31, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I have been pondering a 960t myself. Been quite fortunate in the unlocking game and from what Ive been seeing they are binned rather well. Just got to get the proper board to pair it with. Maybe its time to swap out your board equex.



They're just 100 bucks. 3ghz new. 

AMD Phenom II X4 960T Zosma 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W ...


----------



## equex (Dec 31, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I have been pondering a 960t myself. Been quite fortunate in the unlocking game and from what Ive been seeing they are binned rather well. Just got to get the proper board to pair it with. Maybe its time to swap out your board equex.



I just upgraded from Athlon X2 to this 960T, as well as a cooler,two Radeon 6770's, an IDE RAID controller and some more fans and a monitor.. budget is blown and i have to wait as long as i can to swap out the mobo  960T seems good. Just need to figure out what mobo to get those extra 2 cores with! Also, I would have to buy DDR3 memory if I got a new board now. DDR2 gear is mostly out of stock here.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh I know. was thinking of selling off the 555 cheap for one.


----------



## equex (Dec 31, 2011)

With my luck, by the time I can upgrade, 960T is unsupported


----------



## MGF Derp (Dec 31, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh I know. was thinking of selling off the 555 cheap for one.



Hit me up with a price if you decide to sell. Want to go 2500K but Phenom's are almost too much fun.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 31, 2011)

havent been able to unlock mine, i am going to try a bit more when i get my waterblock on it tho, its on stock heatsink and fan @3.6 thats just a pre oc tho, something to be getting on with fsb hang on ill pic it give me min

View attachment 44995



equex said:


> Just need to figure out what mobo to get those extra 2 cores with! Also, I would have to buy DDR3 memory if I got a new board now. DDR2 gear is mostly out of stock here.



from what ive read most 990fx  and in general most newer boards do support core unlocking as its a craved feature defo the asrock extremes and the gigabyte ud3-7most 990X boards ive seen unlock cpus too again ive had nil luck with this crosshairV though and im thinkin i need to try an earlier bios


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2012)

equex said:


> I just upgraded from Athlon X2 to this 960T, as well as a cooler,two Radeon 6770's, an IDE RAID controller and some more fans and a monitor.. budget is blown and i have to wait as long as i can to swap out the mobo  960T seems good. Just need to figure out what mobo to get those extra 2 cores with! Also, I would have to buy DDR3 memory if I got a new board now. DDR2 gear is mostly out of stock here.



 Your K9A2 doesn't seem to support unlocking due to the SB600 southbridge- I have an MSI DKA 790GX platinum in my spare PC with the SB750 southbridge and it does support unlock through the BIOS.
  Also, going to DDR3 is cheap now 2x2GB should run around $30- I paid $46 at the Egg for 2x4GB DDR3 1600


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 1, 2012)

i dont know why ppl spend so much on a gfx card and CPU and then buy the cheapest mobo around.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2012)

Are the 960T's black edition chips? Amazon says yes, newegg says no, chip isn't listed at AMD's site. What gives?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Are the 960T's black edition chips? Amazon says yes, newegg says no, chip isn't listed at AMD's site. What gives?



non BE 960T is this OPN
AMD Phenom II X4 960T - HD960TFBK4DGR

BE 960T is this OPN
AMD Phenom II X4 960T Black Edition - HD96ZTWFK4DGR (HD96ZTWFGRBOX)

Not Guaranteed to unlock to a full 6 core.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 1, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> BE 960T is this OPN
> AMD Phenom II X4 960T Black Edition - HD96ZTWFK4DGR (HD96ZTWFGRBOX)



thats the one i got from aria and its box says its a BE ,its got an unlocked multi 


not sure what your saying their eiderman1 , are you saying one is better then other if so ,have i been slapped??


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 1, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> thats the one i got from aria and its box says its a BE ,its got an unlocked multi
> 
> 
> not sure what your saying their eiderman1 , are you saying one is better then other if so ,have i been slapped??



Ok BE means the Multiplier is unlocked, non BE means not unlocked. You have higher chance of a BE also having good locked cores.

OPN means ordering part number. I was just posting it because of confusion with Amazon and Newegg.com Neweggs people seem lazy when it comes to writing descriptions of products they sell


----------



## Irony (Jan 1, 2012)

If you click on the pic at the Egg, you can see at the top of the box it says Phenom II Black Edition.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2012)

Irony said:


> If you click on the pic at the Egg, you can see at the top of the box it says Phenom II Black Edition.



Yes but picture does not necessarily represent actual item received when ordered.

AMD Phenom II X4 960T Zosma 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W ...

Crap price went up $10 overnight.


----------



## Irony (Jan 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yes but picture does not necessarily represent actual item received when ordered.
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 960T Zosma 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W ...
> 
> Crap price went up $10 overnight.



I know. But the serial no. is also right, according to edair.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I guess you're right and I'm putting too much thought into it then.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 1, 2012)

had another go at tweeking the snott out of it last night ,it dosnt look to like a high cpu bus speed i get issues past 225 at the min but x15 for 3.6 and 4.1 on turbo nbcpu at2950 Ht @2950 memorry at 1840 9 9 9 24 still on the mini stock cooler i got with it and its stable, imho it will easily do 4 gig plus, i am having temp issues beyond this speed 3.6 but not bad

??  in some adds it says this 960T supports Hypertransport @4000 is that an upto point ie bull pr nonesense or should they all do 4000 on HT

ive not gone high on volts yet 1.42 on cpu and 1.32 nb so ive headroom me thinks

im mentioning adds because i can find no firm specs from AMD for the chip its a bit of a mystery this 960T


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 4, 2012)

Getting use to my new mobo ^^ ram is on back order so i went to my local pc store and picked up 8 gigs. If i play with my ram voltage it crashes then i have to jump it kinda weird


----------



## Irony (Jan 4, 2012)

Whats the deal with your timings?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 4, 2012)

set ram to what its showing in the spd this pic the fixed timings


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmmm... guys I got a bit of a problem.

I upgraded from my old 555 BE (I had the NB frequency set to 2400/2600 on it) to this 1055t but now I can't change the NB Frequency in my BIOS to over 2000. 2000 is the highest number. 
Anyone got any ideas? *looks at people with same mobo and maybe CPU*

MaxMemm shows this:


----------



## Irony (Jan 4, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> set ram to what its showing in the spd this pic the fixed timings
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120103/5463154631543154631.jpg



Thats odd. You got better results with ridiculous timings.



scaminatrix said:


> Hmmm... guys I got a bit of a problem.
> 
> I upgraded from my old 555 BE (I had the NB frequency set to 2400/2600 on it) to this 1055t but now I can't change the NB Frequency in my BIOS to over 2000. 2000 is the highest number.
> Anyone got any ideas? *looks at people with same mobo and maybe CPU*
> ...



You might have to raise the FSB to where you want the NB and then pull other speeds back down.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 4, 2012)

Irony said:


> You might have to raise the FSB to where you want the NB and then pull other speeds back down.



Damn, I was hoping I could just set it like with my 555 BE. What a kafuffle 


EDIT: Thanks for the help Irony, I updated BIOS and OC'ed FSB to 240 and backed multi down to 13 and I'm getting there. 
Noob question incoming: (I see different answers to this question all the time)

My RAM is at 1600 7-7-7-21 at 1.5v. What NB freq. and HT link should I aim for?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 4, 2012)

this ram is just something to hold me over until my new ram shows up. and should i run ddr3 in t1 or t2?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 4, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> this ram is just something to hold me over until my new ram shows up. and should i run ddr3 in t1 or t2?



In the days of DDR2 I heard the phrase thrown around "the difference between 1T and 2T is massive" but these days, it's apparently not so much of a big gain.

I would say, if you can get 1T then go for it but if it's hindering your overall speeds then leave it at 2T. 1T is better.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry for double post.

Noob question incoming: (I see different answers to this question all the time)

My RAM is at 1600 7-7-7-21 at 1.5v. What NB freq. and HT link should I aim for?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2012)

As far as NB, you should be able to get at least 2600-2800 MHz out of it.


----------



## Irony (Jan 4, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Sorry for double post.
> 
> Noob question incoming: (I see different answers to this question all the time)
> 
> My RAM is at 1600 7-7-7-21 at 1.5v. What NB freq. and HT link should I aim for?



Those are good timings. Try to get the NB as high as you can without too much voltage. It makes a great difference in RAM performance. I've heard that HT is best left a bit lower, and I've also heard that its better at the same speed as NB. I personally can't tell a big difference.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2012)

I usually don't click my HT and if I do not much.  NB on the other hand is a must.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay I'll try for more. 

I haven't touched any voltages so far. I've been upping FSB and lowering multi so I don't end up OC'ing the CPU and needing more voltage (I'm a stock voltage guy). I'm aiming for highest NB possible that's suitable for my RAM but I'm also trying to keep the CPU at stock speeds-ish. This is a mini-challenge for me!


EDIT: Looking good. This is comfy for me and it seems everything's still at stock voltage. Gonna stress it and see what happens. New screenshot in attachments, plus a comparison of all 3 tests. Cheers guys, you've helped me net a 25%-ish increase from stock settings!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 4, 2012)

Upped multi to 11x to get CPU at 3.3GHz. Maxmemm results and temps after Prime95:

(Last double post I promise)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok fellas! I just picked up a M3A78-CM for 16$! It may or may not be working but I will be testing as soon as I get a CPU. 

This was the first real good AMD board I ever owned and when I seen it for 16$ I snagged it up. hell if it dont work I can make a wall ornament out of it!


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 5, 2012)

good luck on your mobo ^^
played with the nb a bit  but its stable like this atm


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 5, 2012)

scaminatrix the 1055t is a non BE cpu.
You need to upp the fsb to be able to do anything.

Try upping fsb to 260, and then selecting proper mem devider and cpu multiplier.
I wuld help, but i dont knw dram:fsb ratios for ddr3.


----------



## Daigle (Jan 5, 2012)

Alrighty, I come to you humble in search for advice.

I bought my current computer back in summer 2010 and ever since it's been used daily and it's on pretty much 24/7. Here are my original components:

- NZXT Beta Evo case
- FSB SAGA II 500W PSU
- LG DVD
- Asus M4A785TD-EVO
- ATI HD5670
- WD 640GB HDD
- 2x 2gb 1333mhz Kingston RAM
- Logitech S520 wireless keyboard&mouse
- AMD Phenom II 555BE

Since then, during my move to Ireland, the gfx card broke during delivery but since it was decent and cheap, I got another one just like it. Then when moving back to Finland, it broke again in my luggage despite I took it off and protected as well as I could.

So I got a new gfx card last summer, ATI HD 6870 which has been wonderful and working without any problems.

Then lately I started to feel a bit uncomfortable with the CPU. So I tried finding a new one that would be sufficient to my needs (gaming, Photoshop and HD video). So I turned into Phenom II 1055T. Nice CPU... But one problem came along with it. (Also bought 8gb Kingston HyperX Genesis 1600mhz RAM)

I installed it and it's working fine performance wise, but the damn fan is sooooo noisy not to mention the temps are high as hell. This is a screenshot of my HW Monitor while typing this message:





All I have open is Chrome, Thunderbird, HW Monitor itself and MSN.

So the temps go down to 30-36 when I'm doing absolutely nothing and when the fan is "having a break". Like just right now it started going nuts again and temps went up to 50 + it's going round 4500 RPM.

If I start playing or anything, the temps go up to even 70 just like that. Did Prime95 yesterday, but stopped it after HW Monitor showed a whopping 98 degrees.

In BIOS the settings are set to default apart from disabling the Turbo Core setting and setting the Loadline to 0% (no disabled option available).

So... My buddy tells me that my motherboard might be the problem right now and the voltages somehow fucked up. I honestly don't have that much knowledge of the hardware side of things. Am more of a software boy myself when it comes to computers. Am just wondering if I can still do something with this or if I should just march into the closest retail store and get a new motherboard. So please help me here?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 5, 2012)

Daigle said:


> Alrighty, I come to you humble in search for advice.
> 
> I bought my current computer back in summer 2010 and ever since it's been used daily and it's on pretty much 24/7. Here are my original components:
> 
> ...



Welcome to TPU Daigle....please feel free to click on CP and update your system spec so we can see how you are running.


----------



## Daigle (Jan 5, 2012)

I've done that already 
Did it before posting.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 5, 2012)

Daigle said:


> I've done that already
> Did it before posting.



Well all I got is update your NB and SB chipset. 

Dunno why you are running so hot on idle...anybodt else? I say MOBO!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2012)

Daigle

Set cpu volts to a constant 1.3v, that will bring down your temps at load. Idle doesnt matter its at load where your cpu can suffer.


----------



## Daigle (Jan 5, 2012)

Pardon my newbieness, but how do I set the voltage? 

If I take the voltages down, doesn't it only make the fan go slower and hence raise the temperatures? Am no electrical engineer and correct me if I'm wrong, but my logic says that the automatic voltage should make sure it's optimized and keeping the CPU safe


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 5, 2012)

Daigle said:


> Pardon my newbieness, but how do I set the voltage?
> 
> If I take the voltages down, doesn't it only make the fan go slower and hence raise the temperatures? Am no electrical engineer and correct me if I'm wrong, but my logic says that the automatic voltage should make sure it's optimized and keeping the CPU safe



Daigle...first of all you do not have an aftermarket CPU cooloer. You are using the one that came with your 1055T. DON"T OVERCLOCK.

2nd we disabled Core unlocker and CPU Load Line calibration....you should be good to go at stock.


----------



## Daigle (Jan 5, 2012)

Am not trying to overclock. I don't even know how to 
And though Core unlocker and Loadline have been disabled, how am I supposed to "go good" at stock if the temps are that high?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 5, 2012)

Daigle said:


> Am not trying to overclock. I don't even know how to
> And though Core unlocker and Loadline have been disabled, how am I supposed to "go good" at stock if the temps are that high?



Let's wait for some other suggestions here. Members might have some questions in order to help you.

I say it's your MOBO.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 5, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Daigle...first of all you do not have an aftermarket CPU cooloer. You are using the one that came with your 1055T. DON"T OVERCLOCK.
> 
> 2nd we disabled Core unlocker and CPU Load Line calibration....you should be good to go at stock.



amd's stock is great. My friend does 3.8.


Also dagie, the fan speed depends on temparature. More temp, more speed.
Less volts mean less temp so less fan speed. Also i think u shid have made a separate thread.


----------



## Daigle (Jan 5, 2012)

Alright so if I down the volts, I might be okay then?

I went to a computer shop today and talked to a guy over there and he suggested either a new cooler or a mobo. Or both. I'm really not much of an expert with the hw side so he reckoned he could install me a new mobo (Asus M5A97 Pro) and a Zelman CNPS 10x Extreme cooler. All for 244 euros... But I'm baffled if I'm actually willing to invest another 200 euros just to make the previous 200 euros purchase to work. Or if I should go back to 555BE and just shut up.

PS: I thought about starting a new thread, but I've never been posting here and Chao directed me to this thread for posting


----------



## Daigle (Jan 5, 2012)

Are there any risks of using lower CPU VCORE voltage? I tried 1.3 and it seemed to work a bit, but then out of curiosity went down to 1.2 and now I get 50 degrees tops even while gaming.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 5, 2012)

^Downvolting, meaning less power to feed the overclock; find sweet spot. Mine is 1.45v for 4.1GHz; will do nicely for you as well, but also find better cooling: mine is VenomousX.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 5, 2012)

Diagle,  no ones mentioned your cooler might not be seated right or if You applied fresh tim you may have done it too thick ,which is just as bad, if your on the stock cooler as i am did you fit it once or retry fitting it as the tim on it is one time only and a lift and reapply might have balked the tim on it, i say this becuase ive a stock cooler on low revs at 3.8Ghz 1.4 volts and it heats up max to 61 so yours seems a bit odd,


   running low volts might induce a bit of instability but shouldnt damge the chip it may crash out more is all but then you could lower clocks , get some new tim and reappy that cooler imho as a first fix attempt its the cheapest and easiest anyway.

an aftermarket cooler is preffered but if your not ocing it isnt neccessary


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 5, 2012)

^^ This. 
I would check that the CPU cooler is seated right.
Then reset CMOS (if you didn't do it when upgrading your 1055t from the 555BE)
Set Loadline to 100% and all other calibrations to 100%.
Set voltage to 1.3 and test temps with your favourite program. If stable, then lower the voltage if you like and repeat temp test. Don't make big steps though.

You shouldn't need anything better than a stock cooler when running a 1055t at stock settings so don't spend any money you don't need to spend. 244 euros is extravagant when we can hopefully fix it for free 
I don't think it's your mobo as you would have had problems with your last CPU if it was.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> amd's stock is great. My friend does 3.8.
> 
> 
> Also dagie, the fan speed depends on temparature. More temp, more speed.
> Less volts mean less temp so less fan speed. Also i think u shid have made a separate thread.



Some stock coolers are nice like the Phenom II heatpipe one.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Some stock coolers are nice like the Phenom II heatpipe one.




did i get gyped i got the smallest shittest cooler ive yet been given with a processor, it was a bonus though as its still built on a box i didnt know you got one with it till i opened the small box and found said v small cooler


----------



## Daigle (Jan 5, 2012)

The idea isn't to overclock. It's to make it stable with low temps and as less noise as possible.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 5, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> amd's stock is great. My friend does 3.8.



Them dang stock coolers are loud, and your friend is lucky!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 5, 2012)

Daigle said:


> The idea isn't to overclock. It's to make it stable with low temps and as less noise as possible.



fine reffit the cooler with new tim(thermal paste) as previously suggested first


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 5, 2012)

Daigle said:


> The idea isn't to overclock. It's to make it stable with low temps and as less noise as possible.



That's my aim too. I wanted the lowest temps with the most optimized stock speeds. This is where voltage comes in. If you can get the voltage as low as you can but keeping your CPU at stocks speeds, the CPU will generate less heat. My last post wasn't getting you to overclock or anything, it's getting the best settings at stock speeds.

Here's the cooler that came with my 1055t, it looks quite good!


----------



## Daigle (Jan 5, 2012)

Here are the latest numbers. You can see what's running in the taskbar (Explorer, Chrome, Thunderbird, Spotify, Steam, Trackmania, Football Manager 12, Speedfan, HWM, MSN + systray)


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 5, 2012)

lol quite a bit running then! 
Did you follow the steps in post #13781? The BIOS reset is very important if you didn't reset the BIOS when changing CPU.


----------



## Daigle (Jan 5, 2012)

That's not even much. I usually have a couple more running 
I reset BIOS earlier after installing the new CPU. I didn't set the 100%'s nor have I changed the voltages since it's all working very nicely and the temps are lower than ever 
Only downside right now is the slight noise, but I can live with it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

This is the ONLY decent stock AMD cooler. Most Phenom II's came with them.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2012)

The only other suggestion I have for you if you're not liking the noise is to pickup a new cooler. The volt settings could be optimized further but if you're happy then no need to worry.

Also the drop in voltage is due to C1E and Cool n Quiet being enabled. They are power/thermal saving optimizations in bios. What was also previously stated about Turbo, you could disable it but for now those temps look much much better.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 5, 2012)

These are my temps with 1090T, I cant say what cooler im using right now but its pretty good


----------



## MGF Derp (Jan 5, 2012)

Nvrmind. I see its been covered and I wasn't on the last page of the thread, lol.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 5, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> The only other suggestion I have for you if you're not liking the noise is to pickup a new cooler. The volt settings could be optimized further but if you're happy then no need to worry.
> 
> Also the drop in voltage is due to C1E and Cool n Quiet being enabled. They are power/thermal saving optimizations in bios. What was also previously stated about Turbo, you could disable it but for now those temps look much much better.



Thx Jr, I forgot to tell him about cool n quiet .


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Thx Jr, I forgot to tell him about cool n quiet .



Anytime, yeah I do have flub-ups every once in a while too! 

Also cutting my reign with a Phenom II soon. Switching back to P55 with a i5 655k. Don't worry I will still have my Phenom chips around just not going to be my daily driver.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 5, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> did i get gyped i got the smallest shittest cooler ive yet been given with a processor, it was a bonus though as its still built on a box i didnt know you got one with it till i opened the small box and found said v small cooler



i got that aluminum crap as well. However an exmember from here called magikherbs told me to ask amd for one, and i did and email. They sent me the copper cooler in 3days.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 5, 2012)

also i think there is someone with a john deere siggy. Can i knw who? Just saw a billboard with that name in same color in orissa, 200kms from my home


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 5, 2012)

I just bought a second HD6870!!!!   Wooohooo! toys toys toys!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 5, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> also i think there is someone with a john deere siggy. Can i knw who? Just saw a billboard with that name in same color in orissa, 200kms from my home



im not sure who that was


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

I remember my old M3A78-CM motherboard! It made my 940BE OC to 3.9Ghz 1.55V and 3.8Ghz 1.47V. Hope this board (If it works) OC's nicely!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 5, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> im not sure who that was


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

Memory Lane


----------



## Irony (Jan 5, 2012)

Somebody probably said all this, skipped a page or 2. 

@Diagle: CPU core voltage should be at 1.325 I think, stock. Leave it alone. CPU voltage doesnt have anything to do with fan voltage or speed, so dont worry about that. Fan is controlled by Cool n Quiet, so you should probably leave it enabled if you want quiet.

Also, the real temps on these Phenom IIs is about 10c higher than software states, so keep that in mind. If it says 42 then you're at 52 +/-.

Thermal paste is massively important, Make sure your fan is seated on the CPU and that TIM is not too thick.


Edit: I have a friend that wants to spend $125 on a new Graphics card. I told him 6770 or 550ti. Does anyone know of a better card for the moneys? Also, he's upgrading from a 5450, so just about anything would change his world.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 5, 2012)

Irony said:


> I have a friend that wants to spend $125 on a new Graphics card. I told him 6770 or 550ti. Does anyone know of a better card for the moneys? Also, he's upgrading from a 5450, so just about anything would change his world.



if he wants to stick with DX11  a 450/550ti  if not get a GTX280/285


----------



## MGF Derp (Jan 5, 2012)

Irony said:


> Somebody probably said all this, skipped a page or 2.
> 
> @Diagle: CPU core voltage should be at 1.325 I think, stock. Leave it alone. CPU voltage doesnt have anything to do with fan voltage or speed, so dont worry about that. Fan is controlled by Cool n Quiet, so you should probably leave it enabled if you want quiet.
> 
> ...



Can get used 460 1Gb and 6850 for that price. Look around and you will see.


----------



## Irony (Jan 6, 2012)

Also, what board would one need to unlock a 960T? The same fiend also wants to get a 960T and wants to know how sure he can be that it will unlock.


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2012)

Irony said:


> Also, what board would one need to unlock a 960T? The same fiend also wants to get a 960T and wants to know how sure he can be that it will unlock.



Any board with at least a SB750 Southbridge should do it w/proper BIOS support for the CPU (not sure about SB700 or 710?)

I just picked up a 960T and will be trying to unlock it on several boards if I can find the time this weekend. I can post results when I do if anyone's interested. 

My boards:

-Asus M5A99 (AM3+, 990X/SB950)
-Gigabyte 890XA-UD3 (AM3, 790X/SB850), unlocked a PII X2 555 Black w/no problem
-MSI DKA-790GX Platinum (AM2+, 790GX/SB750) unlocked PII X3 720 Black (fourth core unstable)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 6, 2012)

Irony said:


> Also, what board would one need to unlock a 960T? The same fiend also wants to get a 960T and wants to know how sure he can be that it will unlock.



its not deffinate untill its done check my sig rig


----------



## Irony (Jan 6, 2012)

Good luck, I'll be waiting.  His board is an MSI 760G with 710 sb. If it won't unlock on his board, I have an ASUS 880G to give him.


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> its not deffinate untill its done check my sig rig



I have a good shot. 3 generations of boards, 3 different manufacturers, and 3 different southbridges 

Gonna try them all so if I can't get it unlocked and stable on any of these, it's likely the chip- and not the boards


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 6, 2012)

*PhenomII 960T@4.2*

not much kip last night went bed 9 this morn but on whole worth it, ive waterblocked my 960T and after a harsh night of resets ive got it running at 4.2, needs high core volts but i may be missing something and ill be retweeking when i get it in its case ,what dya think?

pic ereView attachment 45121


----------



## PHaS3 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey guys! Hope you don't mind, I thought I would pitch in.

Upgraded to the Phenom II x6 1100T in December. I have it running at 3.8GHz, 2200MHz NB, all on stock voltage and cooling 

Here are some pics::


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 6, 2012)

@1 and only mrk

What's your max load temp?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 6, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> What's your max load temp?



AOD says 30 on any core Asus AI says chip gets to about 54 max but I think thatll improve  as it was 4am when i waterblocked it and due to it bein temperalily on box built i stupidly got baffled and put loop in wrong order gfx cpu rad res but ill sort that on final build and itll get 320 more rad then too, waiting on payday for a mobo waterblock(just nb and vrms)and a wb for the 5850


to be honest its not primed stable just stable in use and has ran all benches trulely and sweet, sandra (many times) all the main 3dmarks ciniengine etc ill prime it when cooling and pc are complete and push on for 4.5


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 10, 2012)

welll i got 4.3 prime stable with a fair amount of volts all round but ive backed it off a bit till my mobo wb's fitted(and bought), lovein phenomIIs just wish id got it earlier and a six core but ah well plenty to fiddle with,love it

nice oc brandonwh64 , i didnt realise you were crunching , good on ya ill be foldin for tpu when i get it boxed


----------



## Senupe (Jan 16, 2012)

*Asus M4N68T-M-LE V2 Overclock*

Hello guys, i'm trying to overclock on this little girl in my sisters PC, but i can't even boot up at 3.6GHz with 1.4V on VCore, 1.26V on Northbridge (@2150MHz), 1.55V on RAM (8Gb 1333MHz @ 1433Mhz 9-9-9-28), the cooling it's stock but i'm not planing going too far just (3.6 or more if it's posible ) i tested the ram before at that speed and seemed to work, i don't know what it's the problem here.
I think i'm going to let the RAM at lower speed and the northbridge at less than 2000MHz. but really don't know if that's going to help me =/
The Processori'm using it's Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 16, 2012)

Try running your HT link at the same speed as the CPU-NB. Might be one of those picky boards.

@Irony

See if you can get a 2nd hand hd6850, I've seen them go for around $120.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

Senupe said:


> Hello guys, i'm trying to overclock on this little girl in my sisters PC, but i can't even boot up at 3.6GHz with 1.4V on VCore, 1.26V on Northbridge (@2150MHz), 1.55V on RAM (8Gb 1333MHz @ 1433Mhz 9-9-9-28), the cooling it's stock but i'm not planing going too far just (3.6 or more if it's posible ) i tested the ram before at that speed and seemed to work, i don't know what it's the problem here.
> I think i'm going to let the RAM at lower speed and the northbridge at less than 2000MHz. but really don't know if that's going to help me =/
> The Processori'm using it's Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition.



What voltage are you raising for the Northbridge?  The Northbridge, or the CPU Northbridge voltage?

You need to raise the CPU NB voltage.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 16, 2012)

Sad to say (sort of) that I'll be leaving the club tomorrow as I'm recieving some new Sandy Bridge goodies. I'll miss the tweaking fun that can be had with Phenom II's but I'm sure looking forward to having some moar power.

Thanks to all the guys who helped me in the thread and contributed to the overall quality banter 

De Das Dude, Ill miss your crazy overclocking antics LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

You'll love messing with SB as well, but SB is just too easy.   However best of luck and make sure you stop by the SB Overclocking and Feedback Thread.


----------



## Irony (Jan 16, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try running your HT link at the same speed as the CPU-NB. Might be one of those picky boards.
> 
> @Irony
> 
> See if you can get a 2nd hand hd6850, I've seen them go for around $120.



He ended up getting a superclocked 550ti. He's happy; it more than doubled his framerates with skyrim, so hes good. Since thats all he plays.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 16, 2012)

Irony said:


> He ended up getting a superclocked 550ti. He's happy; it more than doubled his framerates with skyrim, so hes good. Since thats all he plays.



Nice! 550ti is more than enough to push most games high settings no AA.


----------



## Irony (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, its his first real card. It barely fit in his mini tower case, its like half an inch from the bottom of the case and an inch from the side panel. 

And since I crossfired my cards a couple weeks ago, he wants to get a new board and SLI his. he hasnt even had it a week yet, lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well turns out the board I got was Completely dead with no way to revive  MTalex is supplying me a board for my HTPC and I will be using it. Oh well for the memory lane build


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well turns out the board I got was Completely dead with no way to revive  MTalex is supplying me a board for my HTPC and I will be using it. Oh well for the memory lane build



Are you sure it's a dead dream!?

http://tinyurl.com/6zl8ke


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2012)

I doubt they will RMA it, I dont have proof of original purchase


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 16, 2012)

Senupe said:


> Hello guys, i'm trying to overclock on this little girl in my sisters PC, but i can't even boot up at 3.6GHz with 1.4V on VCore, 1.26V on Northbridge (@2150MHz), 1.55V on RAM (8Gb 1333MHz @ 1433Mhz 9-9-9-28), the cooling it's stock but i'm not planing going too far just (3.6 or more if it's posible ) i tested the ram before at that speed and seemed to work, i don't know what it's the problem here.
> I think i'm going to let the RAM at lower speed and the northbridge at less than 2000MHz. but really don't know if that's going to help me =/
> The Processori'm using it's Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition.



945 are poop. they are lemons. specially c3 ones like min. mine wont clock well either. :shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I doubt they will RMA it, I dont have proof of original purchase



Pretty sure Asus goes by SN.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Pretty sure Asus goes by SN.



I may try it though im doubting I will get back another M3A78-CM


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 16, 2012)

asus goes by serial number. 100% sure. i RMA's my board 2 times already.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2012)

I want a M3A78-CM for my memory build. It will mark the first build I ever had with quad core. It will consist of that board with a Phenom II 940BE. I went quite big at the time with my quad core build and loved it until I made the stupid decision to get a 965BE  Waisted money and time for something that was only alittle faster and used less wattage.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 16, 2012)

yup going from a quad phenom to another is pretty useless unless you are going from a locked to a BE.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 17, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> yup going from a quad phenom to another is pretty useless unless you are going from a locked to a BE.



Yup I'd have to agree there evan if I can't afford a BD and AM3+ mobo I'd be thinking 1100t or simalar to replace my aging 940BE @ 3.4GHz

but it still runs perfectly fine for Skyrim and CF'd HD5770's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Let me tell you, I absolutely loved my 1090T over my 940.  I know it's a different more potent CPU but it was a complete night and day difference.  You'll love the 1100T if you et a hold of one.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jan 17, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Yup I'd have to agree there evan if I can't afford a BD and AM3  mobo I'd be thinking 1100t or simalar to replace my aging 940BE @ 3.4GHz
> 
> but it still runs perfectly fine for Skyrim and CF'd HD5770's



What CP said is true  The 1100T is an awesome CPU. I'm running one now and its fantastic


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> What CP said is true  The 1100T is an awesome CPU. I'm running one now and its fantastic



I had the 1090T, but it's prett much the same thing except for clock speed correct?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 17, 2012)

Alright, yesterday i wasnt able to hold it anymore.

After more than 2 Years, i bought a Phenom 960T in Hope that 1-2 Cores will unlock, while providing superior ram,CPU and NB clocking capabilities,compared to my aging 955, which seems to be on its slow path to death.

It suddenly refuses many settings which were stable for years before, and that, and the best board i had run it so far (so i dont think this is the Culprit)

Paid 100€ for the 960T and now im kinda curious what it will bring me... could be anything from eternal damnation to everlasting happyness!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2012)

Heya VW! Think of them as 1090t's with 2 damaged cores, overclocking is stellar on them. Don't try to unlock it, 37% good 73% bad chances of getting a good stable unlock. Also epending on which SKU you get you might get a black edition.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase VW.  Looking forward to some results.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya VW! Think of them as 1090t's with 2 damaged cores, overclocking is stellar on them. Don't try to unlock it, 37% good 73% bad chances of getting a good stable unlock. Also epending on which SKU you get you might get a black edition.



In addition to that 37% overclocking is limited on some that have been unlocked.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 17, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya VW! Think of them as 1090t's with 2 damaged cores, overclocking is stellar on them. Don't try to unlock it, 37% good 73% bad chances of getting a good stable unlock.


Good Info, thanks! That lightens my Heart quite much!
I have heard that many have damaged cores, so i hoped for a 5 core unlock with a good OC.
OCing the hell out of it is also an option, should the 5 core unlock also fail (i can shut off each single core except the first on this board, so searching the 2 weakest should prove easy)

Maybe finally the 4ghz on a phenom for me,stable? i would be partying! 

EDIT:
I bought it as a BE version, so its completely unlocked


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Maybe finally the 4ghz on a phenom for me,stable? i would be partying!



Oh yeah definitely. I've seen reports of 4Ghz @ 1.35v. Must add, another reason why i switched back to P55, may end up going SLi in the near future.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 17, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh yeah definitely. I've seen reports of 4Ghz @ 1.35v. Must add, another reason why i switched back to P55, may end up going SLi in the near future.



Would be amazing, this would be dream clocks for me with this old one here 
SLI works great when hacked, since HyperSLI was released, Nvidia has a hard timing countering it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2012)

No hacked SLi here bro. Got a Max 3 Gene coming today.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 17, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> No hacked SLi here bro. Got a Max 3 Gene coming today.


Nice! Why no hacked SLI tho? Could have saved you lots of money!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Nice! Why no hacked SLI tho? Could have saved you lots of money!



Getting the board in trade. LOL


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 17, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> It suddenly refuses many settings which were stable for years before, and that, and the best board i had run it so far (so i dont think this is the Culprit)



Hey VW 
I recommend you try to RMA, if possible. I just RMA'd a 555 BE that I didn't even think they would accept. It used to unlock to a quad, but after a few months it started crashing so I kept it as 3 cores. Few months down the line, more crashes, so back to a stable dualie. 

Then a couple of months ago it started crashing as a dual even with stock RAM settings. It would work for a whole day, then would crash all the next day and was completely random. I was worried AMD wouldn't accept the RMA because it would be fine for a whole day at a time, but yea, they accepted and were very cool about it. Even got an e-mail that wasn't a copy and paste, to check I had received the replacement and it was working okay!

Always worth a try


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 17, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Hey VW
> I recommend you try to RMA, if possible. I just RMA'd a 555 BE that I didn't even think they would accept. It used to unlock to a quad, but after a few months it started crashing so I kept it as 3 cores. Few months down the line, more crashes, so back to a stable dualie.
> 
> Then a couple of months ago it started crashing as a dual even with stock RAM settings. It would work for a whole day, then would crash all the next day and was completely random. I was worried AMD wouldn't accept the RMA because it would be fine for a whole day at a time, but yea, they accepted and were very cool about it. Even got an e-mail that wasn't a copy and paste, to check I had received the replacement and it was working okay!
> ...



Sounds about like my problem... random instabilities, especially after cold boots... i think i shall try to RMA it if it really was the problem, just need to test it in another board, luckily i have a buddy that has one.

OT, but something amazing just happened:
HYPER SLI with different GPUs


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 17, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Sounds about like my problem... random instabilities, especially after cold boots... i think i shall try to RMA it if it really was the problem, just need to test it in another board, luckily i have a buddy that has one.
> 
> OT, but something amazing just happened:
> HYPER SLI with different GPUs



Now you mention cold boots, yea exactly the same thing with mine. AMD seem very  reasonable when it comes to RMA. They didn't want the receipt or invoice, just the serial number.

Yup, that's anatolymik from TPU! He got it working at last!


----------



## PHaS3 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had the 1090T, but it's prett much the same thing except for clock speed correct?



yeah same CPU, 100MHz higher clock on the 1100T. I actually ordered the 1090T when I upgraded, but I received the 1100 

Both are awesome processors


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 17, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Now you mention cold boots, yea exactly the same thing with mine. AMD seem very  reasonable when it comes to RMA. They didn't want the receipt or invoice, just the serial number.
> 
> Yup, that's anatolymik from TPU! He got it working at last!



yeah the serial number is all they need.

wish they gave RMAs for lemons.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> yeah same CPU, 100MHz higher clock on the 1100T. I actually ordered the 1090T when I upgraded, but I received the 1100
> 
> Both are awesome processors



I don't have it anymore but I sure as hell miss it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't have it anymore but I sure as hell miss it.



Really- your on a "superior platform" like all other jackasses of the site are on (Not talkin bout you)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

It was more of a challenge to overclock.  But I'm an AMD guy, I just have intel because of WCG.  I am limited to amount of PC's I can have so I need as much output as possible from each of my rigs so going the Intel route would make more sense.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ive been noticing the 1090's seems to clock a lil' better then the 1100's. Just seems to be that way. What do you guys think?


----------



## Irony (Jan 17, 2012)

I can get to 4.3 with mine. I think its in my CPU-Z link.

Edit: CPU-Z validation is at 4.25.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Never owned a 1100T but my 1090T did 4GHz effortlessly.  Never tried for higher because of cooling.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Never owned a 1100T but my 1090T did 4GHz effortlessly.  Never tried for higher because of cooling.



Screw you Mr. Mod........ I just saw the thread today.

I can't get mine to stay stable at 4.0. But I suck at OC so.


----------



## Irony (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, they seem to run like a dream at 4ghz. and easy to get there.

Edit: @Mailman: Looks like your volts are low, if your system specs is accurate; especially if you're trying to get to 4.0 on that. Mine runs at 4.0 with 1.40v.


----------



## Senupe (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys, i found out that the Baord options doesn't have CPU/NB Voltaje voltaje controller, and the only thing icould do was to increase the HT Voltaje to 1.24v and take the *vCore to 1.42v (1.4v with vDrop)*; the Load Line Calibration needed to stay at "Auto" in order to boot up and the RAM at 1066MHz (@1170MHz) to make it run under specification (1333MHz).
*Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition.*
Just realized either wich the power supply have 2 +12v Rails and it's limited to 200W so i'm happy with my achivement xD


----------



## Norton (Jan 17, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Alright, yesterday i wasnt able to hold it anymore.
> 
> After more than 2 Years, i bought a Phenom 960T in Hope that 1-2 Cores will unlock, while providing superior ram,CPU and NB clocking capabilities,compared to my aging 955, which seems to be on its slow path to death.
> 
> ...



I got a 960T a couple of weeks ago... unlocked to 6 cores on 3 different boards but instant BSOD 

As an X4 it's been great so far with a mild OC (3.4/3.6 Turbo, 2400 NB) and feels much smoother than my unlocked 555....running kinda like a 95W PII 965 with Turbo


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> I got a 960T a couple of weeks ago... unlocked to 6 cores on 3 different boards but instant BSOD
> 
> As an X4 it's been great so far with a mild OC (3.4/3.6 Turbo, 2400 NB) and feels much smoother than my unlocked 555....running kinda like a 95W PII 965 with Turbo



Thanks, i cant wait to play with it... hopefully it will be here the next days


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> I got a 960T a couple of weeks ago... unlocked to 6 cores on 3 different boards but instant BSOD
> 
> As an X4 it's been great so far with a mild OC (3.4/3.6 Turbo, 2400 NB) and feels much smoother than my unlocked 555....running kinda like a 95W PII 965 with Turbo



try to find out the lemon core. or try lower clocks like 2.0ghz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Are you sure it's a dead dream!?
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/6zl8ke



Well I just proved my self wrong... For giggles I put in a RMA request with ASUS on my DOA motherboard and today I get a email saying they have accepted and give me RMA details. I will ship it out tomorrow hoping I get a M3A78-CM to replace it.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone got a cheatsheet in here for a 1100T+990x-UD3+1600ram setup my buddy's at 3.8 now wondering if its worth pushing further on a Khuler620?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd say go for 4GHz.  Just add a tad more vcore and raise the multi.  Keeping an eye on temps of course.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 18, 2012)

4.2 should be no problem. go till 1.43


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 18, 2012)

what bios is best for the thubans on that board i know theres a bunch?
Right now the Vcore is set at normal and according to cpuz its damn near 1.43 already if i remember correctly.
Kinda like how my 970 says the stock voltage for my fx4100 is 1.4125


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

what board are you talking about, yours or someone elses?


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 18, 2012)

His 990xa, I was just saying that my 970A board also seems to overvolt the cpu by default.

Its a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

motherboards have a approximation of voltage, not exact due to variances at the wall. id be worried about undervoltage more so. But they are allowed a certain percent of being under or over. Id suggest setting the voltage manually


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

If temps are good to up to whatever 1.43v allows you to.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah i said 1.43 since these digital VRMs seem to kick it up to 1.45 with a little load. might be the load line caliberation too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

and with CNQ/turbo core doesnt the voltage adjust on the fly?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 18, 2012)

its best to disable CnQ with overclocks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> its best to disable CnQ with overclocks.



I kind of figured as much as it would affect the overclocks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

I always disable it for overclocking.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I always disable it for overclocking.



its odd i think i left it on for my bros unlocked BE 555 ("Triple 5") to B57/BE 955 (Stock Clock of 3.2GHz)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

It could work, actually I'm pretty sure you can overclock with it on.  I just rather have full control  over clocks/voltages when overclocking just in case CnQ acts stupid.


----------



## sirbaili (Jan 18, 2012)

Irony said:


> I can get to 4.3 with mine. I think its in my CPU-Z link.
> 
> Edit: CPU-Z validation is at 4.25.



I've got 4.4 Ghz with my Ancient Gigabyte 790x-ud4 board.

Only Cpu-z Validation Without any Stability at all.

I am notwilling to go past 1.475 Cpu VCore.

Cpu-z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068152


Enjoy


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 18, 2012)

I disable all the power control stuff, from what i gather CPB changes voltages just like CnQ which could lead to problems.
For good measure i disable C states as well, then renable after i know its stable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It could work, actually I'm pretty sure you can overclock with it on.  I just rather have full control  over clocks/voltages when overclocking just in case CnQ acts stupid.



His machine is not overclocked as it dont need to be, n runs the stock cooler. That CPU i got as a gamble and i won that bet with it being a Flawless CPU as a full Quad (Everything unlocked properly and runs at the right voltage/clock speed)


For it being a middle ground i am impressed with how snappy it is. It makes me wonder if its even worth going for a 990X/FX Motherboard...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

Of its running fine for your needs then don't upgrade for now man.


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> His machine is not overclocked as it dont need to be, n runs the stock cooler. That CPU i got as a gamble and i won that bet with it being a Flawless CPU as a full Quad (Everything unlocked properly and runs at the right voltage/clock speed)
> 
> 
> For it being a middle ground i am impressed with how snappy it is. It makes me wonder if its even worth going for a 990X/FX Motherboard...



My 555 was on stock volts w/CnQ on as well- unlocked to X4 and bumped it to 3.4.... <1.1 volts @ idle on an Gigabyte 890xa-ud3 board 

960T definitely has a more impressive feel compared to an unlocked 555... not sure how FX will feel like but I can't complain about either of these running nearly stock


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Of its running fine for your needs then don't upgrade for now man.



I got the Triple 5 due to FX launch being so close, Now i know of its performance numbers not beating expectations of even the 1055 per se, I will upgrade it when the last AM3+ CPU comes into play that is supported by that motherboard. I will load it up with 32GB of ram and the fastest Radeon/ Radeons that board will support aswell in time.

Im sure it will do 200-500Mhz boosted just fine, as it seems a pal of ours that does many reviews had to drop his core 2 cpu from 4+ GHz to factory due to instability after several years of stress.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, I was a bit let down by BD.  really don't see a point in upgrading anymore.  Rather wait for pile driver or something.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

AM3+ has atleast 2 more CPU series before being Decomissioned...


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 18, 2012)

Iv ran into a problem that makes me rage/jumper my mobo. Every time I try to move my ram voltage at all or even to set it stock my system wont post. I have a 990 fx ud3 mobo with 16gb 1600 ram rated 1.65v I think. God I miss having a clear bios button. will upload pics of bios after school.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Iv ran into a problem that makes me rage/jumper my mobo. Every time I try to move my ram voltage at all or even to set it stock my system wont post. I have a 990 fx ud3 mobo with 16gb 1600 ram rated 1.65v I think. God I miss having a clear bios button. will upload pics of bios after school.



why do your system specs state different, and you read the motherboard manual for notes/warnings?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 18, 2012)

forgot to update^^ that is my old rig witch is now my moms rig^^ im now on a GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 making me mad even on 2 sticks i can get my nb stable past 2.7ghz where my other ddr2 mobo was holding 2.9ghz NB solid.


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Iv ran into a problem that makes me rage/jumper my mobo. Every time I try to move my ram voltage at all or even to set it stock my system wont post. I have a 990 fx ud3 mobo with 16gb 1600 ram rated 1.65v I think. God I miss having a clear bios button. will upload pics of bios after school.



This Silverstone Clear CMOS switch works with most boards ($5.99 free shipping)

Silverstone CLEARCMOS Case Accessory

I have one in my case- works great


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> forgot to update^^ that is my old rig witch is now my moms rig^^ im now on a GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 making me mad even on 2 sticks i can get my nb stable past 2.7ghz where my other ddr2 mobo was holding 2.9ghz NB solid.



have they revised that motherboard and what about bios updates?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 18, 2012)

have not looked into that but it was kinda weird that stock volts even under volting wont post.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> have not looked into that but it was kinda weird that stock volts even under volting wont post.



Only thing I can really say is take the machine apart, clean it and reseat all devices, taking ESD precaution. You may want to run Memtest too. Also research to see if there are any limitations...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 19, 2012)

So, I just got my PII 955B and I can't seem to get over 3.8ghz without a ton of voltage and me idling at 40C. I'm running it at 3.2ghz and im idling at 35C. Could this just be because I'm using junk HP thermal paste? I have some IC diamond 7 in teh mail


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> So, I just got my PII 955B and I can't seem to get over 3.8ghz without a ton of voltage and me idling at 40C. I'm running it at 3.2ghz and im idling at 35C. Could this just be because I'm using junk HP thermal paste? I have some IC diamond 7 in teh mail



Apply the IC Diamond and go from there.  What voltage are you using for 3.8 GHz?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Apply the IC Diamond and go from there.  What voltage are you using for 3.8 GHz?



It says it's gunna need another week to get here  For me to reach 3.8ghz and to be intelburn test stable I needed close to 1.5V and I full load at 70C


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> It says it's gunna need another week to get here  For me to reach 3.8ghz and to be intelburn test stable I needed close to 1.5V and I full load at 70C



Hmmm, seems a bit much but possible.  Definitely that's too hot though, gotta keep it under 60ºc.  What's the max stable clock you can get with reasonable temps?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm, seems a bit much but possible.  Definitely that's too hot though, gotta keep it under 60ºc.  What's the max stable clock you can get with reasonable temps?



I can reach 3.5 with about 1.4V, but I idle at 42C. My house was kinda hot last night though, I'll try again right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I can reach 3.5 with about 1.4V, but I idle at 42C. My house was kinda hot last night though, I'll try again right now.



Keep us posted.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep us posted.



I'm at 3.6ghz and 1.42V but I'm idling at 40C I'm full loading at 71C now and my pc restarts (like I pressed the restart button) with no BSOD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm at 3.6ghz and 1.42V but I'm idling at 40C I'm full loading at 71C now and my pc restarts (like I pressed the restart button) with no BSOD



Those temps are really high man.  Can't let it get that high, that can be why you need soo much voltage too.  More heat + more voltage needed, viscous cycle.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Those temps are really high man.  Can't let it get that high, that can be why you need soo much voltage too.  More heat + more voltage needed, viscous cycle.



It's weird I've never reached these temps with my 925, and I used more voltage  with it. I'm thinking I drop it down to 3.2ghz and 1.3V till I get my Ic diamond


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 19, 2012)

@Kevin
Hit me up. May have something for you.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 19, 2012)

jrracinfan said:


> @kevin
> hit me up. May have something for you.



ygpm


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 19, 2012)

anyone have anymore input on catnipkiller's issue?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> anyone have anymore input on catnipkiller's issue?



Really don't have an idea.  So to get it right, every time he makes a DRAM voltage adjustment no matter what it is, it won't POST?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2012)

WOW that is high! My athlon x4 doesn't go over like 42 @ 1.45V 3.5ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW that is high! My athlon x4 doesn't go over like 42 @ 1.45V 3.5ghz


Cool CP! Hey man can I kiss Flow?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 19, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> ygpm



So so sorry I couldn't help yah dude. Was going to send a cooler at close to near cost of shipping alone but due to being in CA for PERSONAL CHOICE, I won't do it. Sorry man.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 19, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Iv ran into a problem that makes me rage/jumper my mobo. Every time I try to move my ram voltage at all or even to set it stock my system wont post. I have a 990 fx ud3 mobo with 16gb 1600 ram rated 1.65v I think. God I miss having a clear bios button. will upload pics of bios after school.





catnipkiller said:


> forgot to update^^ that is my old rig witch is now my moms rig^^ im now on a GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 making me mad even on 2 sticks i can get my nb stable past 2.7ghz where my other ddr2 mobo was holding 2.9ghz NB solid.


i think thats poor design on your board right there. Asus doesnt even need to be jumped. even my old gen board automatically resets if it cant post.




Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm at 3.6ghz and 1.42V but I'm idling at 40C I'm full loading at 71C now and my pc restarts (like I pressed the restart button) with no BSOD


definitely overheating. are you using the stock cooler?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 19, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i think thats poor design on your board right there. Asus doesnt even need to be jumped. even my old gen board automatically resets if it cant post.
> 
> 
> 
> definitely overheating. are you using the stock cooler?


Nope I'm using a CNPS 9000, that was with the fans on max. I really think It's the shitty thermal paste I'm using. For my sisters rig I have a stock AMD cooler, with a Delta fan going full blast and it's idling at 22C and I'm only using the stuff that comes with CM heatsinks. 


JrRacinFan said:


> So so sorry I couldn't help yah dude. Was going to send a cooler at close to near cost of shipping alone but due to being in CA for PERSONAL CHOICE, I won't do it. Sorry man.



Ahh, well thanks anyway.


----------



## Irony (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like you need to apply some real thermal paste.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 19, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Nope I'm using a CNPS 9000, that was with the fans on max. I really think It's the shitty thermal paste I'm using. For my sisters rig I have a stock AMD cooler, with a Delta fan going full blast and it's idling at 22C and I'm only using the stuff that comes with CM heatsinks.
> 
> 
> Ahh, well thanks anyway.



get the CM cheap white one.


----------



## anoobarak (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys, quick question off-topic: how much faster a FX4100 would be compared to my athlon? Both oc'ed and not. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Don't have experience with the 4100 but I suppose it should be considerably faster.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 19, 2012)

FX4100 is quite a bit faster when comparing stock clocks. Overclock both to same core speed the Athlon would only be a hair faster BUT here's the kicker, the FX4100 overclocks ALOT better then the Athlon part. Where the Athlon can only get to 3.8-4Ghz the fx4100 could potentially get to 4.2-4.4Ghz.

Worth switching? No, go with a 960T.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Jr has spoken!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 19, 2012)

FX4100 is worse than an APU


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 19, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> FX4100 is worse than an APU



Most of the Phenom II lineup performs worse than an APU counterpart.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 19, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Most of the Phenom II lineup performs worse than an APU counterpart.



Its expected newer arch n ram controller. Just no performance chip yet...


----------



## anoobarak (Jan 19, 2012)

So is my athlon worth switching to an 960t ? I'm seriously considering it as it could potentialy be unlocked to a thuban. One's sold in my country are BE versions so even easier overclocking for me.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 19, 2012)

yes.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 19, 2012)

anoobarak said:


> So is my athlon worth switching to an 960t ? I'm seriously considering it as it could potentialy be unlocked to a thuban. One's sold in my country are BE versions so even easier overclocking for me.



Yes! I've got my 960t this morning it's easy pretty to oc'ed currently running @4ghz stable until now with prime 95 until now still torturing..


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 20, 2012)

I was playing a hour of skyrim, and I'm idling at 33C now. I guess the TP just needed to be worked in a little?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2012)

That's possible, some TP's take a while to cure and set in.  How long has your TP been applied as of now?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's possible, some TP's take a while to cure and set in.  How long has your TP been applied as of now?



4 days, I haven't really gamed other than skyrim tonight. I guess that's all it needed...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2012)

Probably.  But anyways , here is to your newly acquired LOWER temps.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 20, 2012)

my cpu is a 95W tdp so im idling at 33C too but my ambient is 27C. no CnQ


----------



## daimonass (Jan 20, 2012)

HUSKIE said:


> Yes! I've got my 960t this morning it's easy pretty to oc'ed currently running @4ghz stable until now with prime 95 until now still torturing..



You unluck two core?


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 20, 2012)

daimonass said:


> You unluck two core?



Nope my mobo gigabyte 880gma usb3 hasn't ACC in bios setting. I would like to unlock them but how? I had F3 BIos on my mobo. That's my one problem.

Please help me.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 20, 2012)

i dont think you can unlock without ACC.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 20, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i dont think you can unlock without ACC.



There is an option say unlock cpu when i enabled it my pc goes freeze on mobo logo. Dunno what should i do.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 20, 2012)

shoot your mobo with a shotgun.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 20, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> shoot your mobo with a shotgun.



Very nice advice. You go first!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine is at full 100% load right now at 45 deg


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 20, 2012)

HUSKIE said:


> There is an option say unlock cpu when i enabled it my pc goes freeze on mobo logo. Dunno what should i do.



Up CPU voltage by a tiny bit.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 20, 2012)

HUSKIE said:


> Very nice advice. You go first!!



if it werent these stupid gun laws in india that dont let the citizens own any weapon, i would have done it a long time ago.


----------



## redeye (Jan 20, 2012)

*1100t...*

so bought a 1100t, it is in an asus 990fx, and oc'd is 4Ghz @1.39375v 3000nb (nb voltage just below "yellow" in bios). 4.1ghz crash.

is 4Ghz at this voltage standard for this chip?.

1.3625 4Ghz, prime95 runs, but reboots (BSOD)

1.375 runs but core 5 (or worker 5) bombs out "hardware error" prime95

1.38125 runs but core 6 (or worker 6) bombs out "hardware error" prime95

1.3875 prime 95 runs for a day but crashs to the desktop... program error (has never happened to me before)

1.39375 42 hours stable. 

note the bios increases the voltage under load (loadline) by approx 7/160's of a volt.(1.439)


----------



## Irony (Jan 20, 2012)

With my 1090T, (its the same as an 1100T but with a slightly lower stock clock) I can run 4ghz with 1.40v. It turns out to be 1.43 I think under load. Then for 4.2 I need 1.52v, which is about 1.55 under load. So if you want to go higher, I would say that you need more CPU voltage. Just dont go over 1.5 for a 24/7 clock. And make sure your temps are good.


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2012)

Try backing down your NB frequency- too high causes instability from what I hear




redeye said:


> so bought a 1100t, it is in an asus 990fx, and oc'd is 4Ghz @1.39375v 3000nb (nb voltage just below "yellow" in bios). 4.1ghz crash.
> 
> is 4Ghz at this voltage standard for this chip?.
> 
> ...


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> Try backing down your NB frequency- too high causes instability from what I hear



This, also less is more sometimes with these chips i wouldn't go crazy with the volts right off the bat.
3.8 is easy on that setup with +.050V to CPUNB and CPU volts LLC high or max work your way up from there so you have a starting point.

Secondly use something with linpac like OCCT it seems to detect more and quicker then prime, I think this may be due to the on die northbridge becoming unstable and linpack pushing more data through the memory controller then prime does.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 20, 2012)

I got my Ic diamond in the mail today  

Old temps





New temps





I'm thinking of putting it on my GPU :3


EDIT: Full load pic :3




that's a 20c difference for full load!


----------



## daimonass (Jan 20, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I got my Ic diamond in the mail today
> 
> Old temps
> http://i.imgur.com/FcRO0.png
> ...



New cooler ?


----------



## Irony (Jan 20, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I got my Ic diamond in the mail today
> 
> Old temps
> http://i.imgur.com/FcRO0.png
> ...



Nice. That was a good investment.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 20, 2012)

daimonass said:


> New cooler ?


Nope, Ic diamond 7!



Irony said:


> Nice. That was a good investment.



It was only $7 too!


----------



## Irony (Jan 21, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Nope, Ic diamond 7!
> 
> 
> 
> It was only $7 too!



Nice price. 

Hey, my friend is having a problem with his computer. He's getting a BSOD with an error that says "Hypertransport sync flood error." I googled it, and it seems to be fairly random and hard to diagnose. He said he got it once after an hour of skyrim, and then once just after reboot, and a couple more times under no load. Has anyone else heard of this, or fixed it?

He's got an Athlon II 635 X4 @3.1, MSI 760GM p33 mobo, EVGA 550ti, 8gigs of gskill 1333 and a rosewill 450 watt psu.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 21, 2012)

Irony said:


> Nice price.
> 
> Hey, my friend is having a problem with his computer. He's getting a BSOD with an error that says "Hypertransport sync flood error." I googled it, and it seems to be fairly random and hard to diagnose. He said he got it once after an hour of skyrim, and then once just after reboot, and a couple more times under no load. Has anyone else heard of this, or fixed it?
> 
> He's got an Athlon II 635 X4 @3.1, MSI 760GM p33 mobo, EVGA 550ti, 8gigs of gskill 1333 and a rosewill 450 watt psu.



it makes me thing his htt speed is too high tell him to lower it a bit and see if that works


----------



## Irony (Jan 21, 2012)

Its at stock speed though, is the thing. I'm gonna tell him to clear cmos.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2012)

HTPC Question; More cores or faster cores? Right now battling between the idea of a 555 Black @ x2 3.8Ghz or x4 @ 3.2Ghz? Trying to keep the vcore near stock or undervolted due to heat.

What you guys think? The PC does get used but barely and I very rarely ever have to encode on it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 21, 2012)

I would say save your money and overclock that dual core.


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2012)

Who me? 

What are you using the HTPC for gaming, other, etc...?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I would say save your money and overclock that dual core.



Hi Kevin!!! The x2 unlocks just fine to x4. Still keep it to a faster x2?

LOL@Norton

It's basically an all around use rig but mainly to watch AVI's and Win MCE.

edit

WELCOME BACK NORTON & KEVIN!!! XD


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hi Kevin!!! The x2 unlocks just fine to x4. Still keep it to a faster x2?
> 
> LOL@Norton
> 
> It's basically an all around use rig but mainly to watch AVI's and Win MCE.



If it's just for movies I would say keep it a dual core and have it cool and quiet and when you need the extra boost you could load up a bios setting of it at 3.8ghz and use it like that

EDIT: I never left


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2012)

Probably more cores- thanks to it being an unlockable 555, you have the options

i.e. should I buy a 2 core or a 4 core... BOGO courtesy of AMD


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2012)

LOL @ never left

Well hey I just did a 3dm06 run on it and CPU sensor shows 55C on stock @ x4 3.2Ghz. GPU shows 46C. Guess I will keep it there and start working on undervolting. But more thought into this, with very little ram in that machine, I probably wont make use of the extra cores since I cant multitask on it much....

Hmmmm

Oh also here's my 3dm06 results







Not too too bad for a 720p gamer. just a touch slower than the wifes power hungry 3870. But that's also stock clocks with CPU @ X4 3.2Ghz.
Here's the temps


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 21, 2012)

4.5ghz@1.648v






with very sweet temperature see at attached file


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL @ never left
> 
> Well hey I just did a 3dm06 run on it and CPU sensor shows 55C on stock @ x4 3.2Ghz. GPU shows 46C. Guess I will keep it there and start working on undervolting. But more thought into this, with very little ram in that machine, I probably wont make use of the extra cores since I cant multitask on it much....
> 
> ...



those are some low temps for a HTPC, yeah I would say keep it at a quad core then, even oc it a bit



HUSKIE said:


> 4.5ghz@1.648v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/2209766.png
> 
> with very sweet temperature see at attached file


Beaast! What kid of cooling you got on that? A 360 rad?


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 21, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> those are some low temps for a HTPC, yeah I would say keep it at a quad core then, even oc it a bit
> 
> 
> Beaast! What kid of cooling you got on that? A 360 rad?



It's a modified H50 loopy with push and pull

HERE:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 21, 2012)

HUSKIE said:


> It's a modified H50 loopy with push and pull
> 
> HERE:
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/twenty6_2007/Image978.jpg



OUU purty. What was the point of cutting the tubes if you're gunna use the stock parts?


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice!

and you were ticked cuz it wouldn't unlock to 6 core


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Nice!
> 
> and you were ticked cuz it wouldn't unlock to 6 core



Yeah it wouldn't unlock. So upset!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 21, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> OUU purty. What was the point of cutting the tubes if you're gunna use the stock parts?



Want to see the water running very well on those tubes.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 21, 2012)

HUSKIE said:


> Want to see the water running very well on those tubes.



ahh kk what's your full load like?


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 21, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> ahh kk what's your full load like?



38-40 full load on prime95, this chip is very cool rather than my previous fx-4100.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 21, 2012)

HUSKIE said:


> 38-40 full load on prime95, this chip is very cool rather than my previous fx-4100.



... Your full load is me watching youtube... Wanna switch?


----------



## Irony (Jan 21, 2012)

HUSKIE said:


> 4.5ghz@1.648v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/2209766.png
> 
> with very sweet temperature see at attached file



Wow, sweet temps; and awesome clock. Your voltage is make me want to scream.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 21, 2012)

Irony said:


> Wow, sweet temps; and awesome clock. Your voltage is make me want to scream.



That voltages made my chip stable, amd can handled that voltages, i've been searched about the highest voltages for my chip, i'm not worrying. Happy now.


----------



## Irony (Jan 21, 2012)

I've run mine at 1.65 before, for benching at higher clocks. But not for 24/7; I didn't want to risk it with safe voltage for thubans at 1.55.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 21, 2012)

Yea 24/7 don't keep it above 1.55 man, back it down for everyday use


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

@huskie, while your voltage is scary for 24/7, the clock speed makes me happy.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not using 24/7 because i have job 12hrs straight. That's good for my pc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

HUSKIE said:


> I'm not using 24/7 because i have job 12hrs straight. That's good for my pc.



So you turn it off?  Or does it downclock/undervolt when not in use?


----------



## PHaS3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Guys I'm curious ... Do you use Ganged or Unganged mode for your RAM? I've been using Ganged since I got this CPU, and when I last tested I found no benefit to using Unganged.

Any thoughts?


----------



## daimonass (Jan 22, 2012)

For gygabyte motherbord best mode Ungaged.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2012)

Best to use unganged, no performance hit and provides better bclk overclocking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

Unganged!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 22, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> So you turn it off?  Or does it downclock/undervolt when not in use?



Yes absolutely turned off. Nope i didn't touch anything when my pc turning to power off.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm finally stable at 3.8ghz  With the window open I'm idling at 30C full loading at 55C prime 95 has been running for 20 mins I'd call that stable


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 22, 2012)

Sweet man. Congrats!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/2211502.png
> 
> I'm finally stable at 3.8ghz  With the window open I'm idling at 30C full loading at 55C prime 95 has been running for 20 mins I'd call that stable


Finally.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Unganged!



lol thanks CP  

Running unganged now and it does appear better.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 27, 2012)

Clocking up the 1100T under teh FX watercooler. 4.0 GHz, 1.55v 2800 NB @ 1.3v in BIOS sees 261W pulled from the 8-pin, and 373W @ the wall for the rig (monitor not included  ).

Using HD5450 VGA, and Gskill 2133 MHz 9-11-9-28 4GB kit seen in my recent AMD reviews.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 27, 2012)

seriously 1.55 for 4Ghz?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 27, 2012)

I said I had a dog CPU...when i was telling people Phenom II can pull 300W easy, and they scoffed, they didn't understand. 




the board won't boot with more than 1.575v, that'll get 4.2 GHz only(*droops to 1.565v real via DMM)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 27, 2012)

thats insane my old 1090t took 1.38 for 4ghz


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 27, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> thats insane my old 1090t took 1.38 for 4ghz



Yeah, not the best OC'er, but really useful to push board VRMs. I did bin quite a few chips to get this one, and was binning for the worst CPU possible, too, remember.


It's kinda like my 3960X, that pulls 130W++ @ stock.

I've always kinda felt that 1090T was the better chip, especially the earlier 1090T's.

What's more funny is that 4.0 won't even boot on air.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 27, 2012)

So it seems playing BBC2+recording with fraps+ playing music crashes my pc more than prime 95  I've been bumping up my Vcore every crash and I'm at 1.37V right now and I'm not going any higher.

EDIT: It crashed again so Im at 1.38 :c I atleast have the window open so it's at a decent temp  woo Canada!


----------



## Irony (Jan 28, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Clocking up the 1100T under teh FX watercooler. 4.0 GHz, 1.55v 2800 NB @ 1.3v in BIOS sees 261W pulled from the 8-pin, and 373W @ the wall for the rig (monitor not included  ).
> 
> Using HD5450 VGA, and Gskill 2133 MHz 9-11-9-28 4GB kit seen in my recent AMD reviews.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120127/054.jpg



My 1090T only needs 1.40 for 4.0



Kevinheraiz said:


> So it seems playing BBC2+recording with fraps+ playing music crashes my pc more than prime 95  I've been bumping up my Vcore every crash and I'm at 1.37V right now and I'm not going any higher.
> 
> EDIT: It crashed again so Im at 1.38 :c I atleast have the window open so it's at a decent temp  woo Canada!



Don't fear the volts. lol


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 28, 2012)

Irony said:


> My 1090T only needs 1.40 for 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fear the volts. lol



Embrace the volts?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2012)

Kevin you may need closer to 1.4v

Prime95; were you doing small or large ft?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 28, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Kevin you may need closer to 1.4v
> 
> Prime95; were you doing small or large ft?



small, but it doesn't crash with prime 95 it crashed when recording BBC2 with fraps


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> small, but it doesn't crash with prime 95 it crashed when recording BBC2 with fraps



What's your NB frequency at? Can you run linx for me max ram for 10 runs see if it crashes.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 28, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> What's your NB frequency at? Can you run linx for me max ram for 10 runs see if it crashes.



I had it at 2600, but i brought it back to stock thinking that was the problem. I can't  the site is down 

http://www.youwatched.com/datajay/linx-setup.exe


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey guys

Got my 960T up to 3.4 (3.6 Turbo) @ 1.3v,  NB 2400

I'm happy with the OC for now 

How low do you think I can go with the CPU voltage before I start having trouble?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2012)

@Kevin

I don't get home for another 2 hesitate. It will be a while before I can get you a copy

@Norton

Don't bother.


----------



## Irony (Jan 28, 2012)

@Norton: Thats amazing you can OC at all with such low volts. If you wanna OC more though you'll need more voltage.

@Kevinheraiz: Yes, give the volts a hug and a juicy kiss; as long as your spit doesn't short anything

Also, Linx is in TPU downloads. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1902/.html


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @kevin
> 
> I don't get home for another 2 hesitate. It will be a while before I can get you a copy
> 
> ...



Why? no benefit on undervolting or too small of an OC to be concerned about it 

*Note- at Auto setting on my M5A99X the voltage was running too 1.5+ at stock clocks... is this normal for an ASUS board 

*** EDIT- @ Irony- been backing it down gradually from 1.4v or so- been stable at every drop ***


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey do you guys think a 212 evo would be a decent improvement over my 9700NT?


----------



## Irony (Jan 28, 2012)

It should have been at like 1.37 or something around there at stock, not 1.5


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2012)

Irony said:


> @Norton: Thats amazing you can OC at all with such low volts. If you wanna OC more though you'll need more voltage.
> 
> @Kevinheraiz: Yes, give the volts a hug and a juicy kiss; as long as your spit doesn't short anything
> 
> ...



I used Intel test burn. Is Linx better or just another flavor of the same thing?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 28, 2012)

I used linx and it stopped after 30seconds saying there was a error


----------



## Irony (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd never linx until just now. It stops after 21 seconds with an error. I have my RAM thoroughly OC'ed though. I'll run it at 1600 and see if that fixes it. I'm also wandering if that might be whats causing occasional Skyrim CTDs.


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2012)

Irony said:


> I'd never linx until just now. It stops after 21 seconds with an error. I have my RAM thoroughly OC'ed though. I'll run it at 1600 and see if that fixes it. I'm also wandering if that might be whats causing occasional Skyrim CTDs.



What settings are you using in Linx?


----------



## Irony (Jan 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> What settings are you using in Linx?



Just default. 

I clocked my RAM down from 1840 10-10-10-24 to 1600 8-8-8-24 (rated speed) and its going fine for 5 mins now.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 28, 2012)

Just use OCCT on linpack its easier then linx and works just as good unlike prime.

I had the same issue with prime and my FX, I could run any data set for hours @ 4.5 linpack would fail in 20 min or less.
My guess is Prime don't stress anything but the CPU core and not anything related to memory or on die memory controller.

Try setting the HT at stock setting and then putting the NB HT at auto HT freq was what was giving me all the problems also small bump in CPU NB volts might help.

Intel burn test, LinX, OCCT are all just GUI's for linpack


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2012)

@Norton

1.3v is rather low as it is. Undervolting is fun but in my own personal experience it lead to more OS reinstall than what just strictly overclocking has.

@Irony

Unstable northbridge. Same point I was trying to get at with Kevin.

Thanks for the re-confirmation Batou!


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Norton
> 
> 1.3v is rather low as it is. Undervolting is fun but in my own personal experience it lead to more OS reinstall than what just strictly overclocking has.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.

Might as well up the volts go for 4 Ghz then


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2012)

Norton, your 1.5v "stock" problem is BIOS-related. Try updating the board's BIOS. I've had review samples that did the same(not ASUS, mind you), and were fixed later with BIOS updates. I think there was an AGESA at one point that was really really bad.

Also, it seems to me that those BIOSes that do that also have the Valve Game problem(games using Valve's DRM like Source titles, and Deus EX, will crash, for no reason other than bad BIOS code).


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Norton, your 1.5v "stock" problem is BIOS-related. Try updating the board's BIOS. I've had review samples that did the same(not ASUS, mind you), and were fixed later with BIOS updates. I think there was an AGESA at one point that was really really bad.
> 
> Also, it seems to me that those BIOSes that do that also have the Valve Game problem(games using Valve's DRM like Source titles, and Deus EX, will crash, for no reason other than bad BIOS code).



Thanks for the tip- I'll check on it. 

I'm running 3.8/4.0 Turbo at 1.42v at the moment and stable


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2012)

Ha, you buggers and your good clocking chips.

I'm gonna be getting a 1090T is a few weeks hopefully, and also hopefully, it'll clock better than my current 1100T. As it is now, I cannot decide between the 1100T, and the FX-4100 I got...I hate to say it, but I prefer the FX chip at this point(mostly because it draws less than half the power the 1100T does), but I haven't really had much time to game on either chip yet.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Ha, you buggers and your good clocking chips.
> 
> I'm gonna be getting a 1090T is a few weeks hopefully, and also hopefully, it'll clock better than my current 1100T. As it is now, I cannot decide between the 1100T, and the FX-4100 I got...I hate to say it, but I prefer the FX chip at this point(mostly because it draws less than half the power the 1100T does), but I haven't really had much time to game on either chip yet.



id say get on it and compare numbers to the FX 8120/8150 and see if it suffers the same effect as those 2...


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Ha, you buggers and your good clocking chips.
> 
> I'm gonna be getting a 1090T is a few weeks hopefully, and also hopefully, it'll clock better than my current 1100T. As it is now, I cannot decide between the 1100T, and the FX-4100 I got...I hate to say it, but I prefer the FX chip at this point(mostly because it draws less than half the power the 1100T does), but I haven't really had much time to game on either chip yet.



Seems like most of us with 960T's are getting good overclocks 

Someone here got way over 4 Ghz!!! Don't remember who at the moment


** EDIT** it was HUSKIE (4.5Ghz!)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2523407&postcount=13959


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2012)

1.648v.   I have to disable BIOS monitoring before I can give that much...I need a better motherboard. I should be getting a Crosshair V with the 1090T, and I'm hoping that it will allow me to push further, but I doubt it.

In the FX Overclocking thread, I got my CPU to -14c in BIOS using the stock cooler(took the rig outside when it was -30C), and got a bit over 5 GHz(5.1 i think).

I wonder what Huskie's chip would get when cooled below zero!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 28, 2012)

ive 4.062 24/7 folding stable at the min im going to leave it at that probably since any more requires a lot of core volts especially 24/7 but ive an OC profile at 4.3 im working on for benches etc and thats stable just 1.56 on core and 1.52 on cpu/nb so im not sure that'd be healthy folding 24/7


----------



## Irony (Jan 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 1.648v.   I have to disable BIOS monitoring before I can give that much...I need a better motherboard. I should be getting a Crosshair V with the 1090T, and I'm hoping that it will allow me to push further, but I doubt it.
> 
> In the FX Overclocking thread, I got my CPU to -14c in BIOS using the stock cooler(took the rig outside when it was -30C), and got a bit over 5 GHz(5.1 i think).
> 
> I wonder what Huskie's chip would get when cooled below zero!



The highest I've gone with my 1090 is 4.4, with 1.632v. I was afraid to go any higher, cause I don't have money for a replacement if I fry it, lol. I've seen at least two poeple on here that got 4.4 and 4.5 in the 1.4-1.5 range.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 29, 2012)

So I did this





and I then got this


----------



## claylomax (Jan 29, 2012)

Irony said:


> The highest I've gone with my 1090 is 4.4, with 1.632v. I was afraid to go any higher, cause I don't have money for a replacement if I fry it, lol. I've seen at least two poeple on here that got 4.4 and 4.5 in the 1.4-1.5 range.



Mine will post at 4.4Ghz and that's it, at 4.3Ghz I can run Wprime and SuperPi but it's not stable; since it can do 4.2Ghz with 1.50-1.52v that's where is at now.


----------



## Irony (Jan 30, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> So I did this
> http://i.imgur.com/HRp9sh.jpg
> and I then got this
> http://i.imgur.com/svM9E.png



Thats insane. 



claylomax said:


> Mine will post at 4.4Ghz and that's it, at 4.3Ghz I can run Wprime and SuperPi but it's not stable; since it can do 4.2Ghz with 1.50-1.52v that's where is at now.



That sounds exactly like mine.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 31, 2012)

I was having some trouble with my proc being stable while playing BF3 and recording. I was running it on stock and on a whim I decided to try raising the FSB to 220, It posted but crashed after 10 mins of prime, I then upped the voltage on my ram and voilà, prime 95 stable after 1.5 hours


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I was having some trouble with my proc being stable while playing BF3 and recording. I was running it on stock and on a whim I decided to try raising the FSB to 220, It posted but crashed after 10 mins of prime, I then upped the voltage on my ram and voilà, prime 95 stable after 1.5 hours



Can't overlook the RAM voltage.  Glad it's fixed.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2012)

*960t*

Finally.




Stay put for more Results... this is what i got in one hour, of just playing around aimlessly. Some voltages are even higher than needed i think 

EDITed in the second CPUZ tab showing NB and ram clocks, forgot that!


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 8, 2012)

I still need to look into my mobo still cant get my nb* over 2.6 stable.^^ Nice NB OC btw^^


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I still need to look into my mobo still cant get my ht over 2.6 stable.^^ Nice NB OC btw^^



you dont need more HT than 1800-2000, everything above that actually diminishes the performance, dont ask me why 

Thanks! And there is still gas left in the Tank, i feel!


----------



## Irony (Feb 8, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I still need to look into my mobo still cant get my ht over 2.6 stable.^^ Nice NB OC btw^^



You're talking about NB right?


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah lol on my ddr2 rigg i had it's NB 2.9 stable now this new mobo wont hold 2.8 or 2.7. and my ram volts cant be changed. last time i will be buying from gigabyte.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice OC velvet. Nice to see you got a 960T with an unlocked multi. There are some that don't have that feature. Can you give me a maxxmem bench if you dont mind. 

@Catnip

Try ctrl+f1 at main bios screen. Also, your IMC might not like the additional bandwith "?" Maybe im talkin out my butt.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice OC velvet. Nice to see you got a 960T with an unlocked multi. There are some that don't have that feature. Can you give me a maxxmem bench if you dont mind.



Thanks! Didnt knew not all were unlocked... mine was sold under the "Black Edition" Moniker, so i guess there is a locked and an unlocked part?

of course, here  :


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2012)

Try tightening bank cycle. What's your TRFC's set at? Yup, the OEM 960T's are a locked part, retail box are unlocked.

To get even more out of that could lower 1 multi on CPU-NB and start overclocking dram.


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try tightening bank cycle. What's your TRFC's set at? Yup, the OEM 960T's are a locked part, retail box are unlocked.
> 
> To get even more out of that could lower 1 multi on CPU-NB and start overclocking dram.



960T (unlocked)- p/n- HD96*Z*..... 95 watt

960T (locked)- p/n- HD96*T*..... 125 watt

It looks looks as long as it's 95 watt and has the *Z* in the part number it's the unlocked version..... haven't seen any of the locked versions around


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try tightening bank cycle. What's your TRFC's set at? Yup, the OEM 960T's are a locked part, retail box are unlocked.
> 
> To get even more out of that could lower 1 multi on CPU-NB and start overclocking dram.



maybe i will do, as final measure... the subtimings are just the stock ones for now, as said, didnt do much about them till now

of course, just simply upped the multis and tested for stability, the best ist yet to come i think! 



Norton said:


> 960T (unlocked)- p/n- HD960*Z*..... 95 watt
> 
> 960T (locked)- p/n- HD960*T*..... 125 watt
> 
> It looks looks as long as it's 95 watt and has the *Z* in the part number it's the unlocked version..... haven't seen any of the locked versions around



actually, the sticker on my box reads: "OPN:  HD96ZTWFGRBOX"
Its the 95w version, yeah... also havent seen any locked ones here either


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Depends on OPN cpu-world has that data



Velvet Wafer said:


> Thanks! Didnt knew not all were unlocked... mine was sold under the "Black Edition" Moniker, so i guess there is a locked and an unlocked part?
> 
> of course, here  :
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/1ZlLKCSTK.jpg


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2012)

Just linxed again, 20 runs at 4114mhz, 1.416-1.44 stable at the first try


----------



## Irony (Feb 8, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Just linxed again, 20 runs at 4114mhz, 1.416-1.44 stable at the first try



nice.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2012)

Irony said:


> nice.



of course, im gonna try for more!
Hell, i was glued to 3.8ghz max for over 2 Years of my Life!


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> of course, im gonna try for more!
> Hell, i was glued to 3.8ghz max for over 2 Years of my Life!



How are your temps at that OC? 

  Have my 960T at 3.8/4.0 turbo and temps stay under 46C max load with my Xig Dark Knight (fan on auto). I will probably push it over 4.0 next week... just making sure it's stable under All conditions before I go further.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> How are your temps at that OC?
> 
> Have my 960T at 3.8/4.0 turbo and temps stay under 46C max load with my Xig Dark Knight (fan on auto). I will probably push it over 4.0 next week... just making sure it's stable under All conditions before I go further.


Clocks atm are as following:




temps are between 28(core,bugged)/36(socket) idle and 36/44 load,i use 1.35v CPU-NB  all running passive on my loop... with fans turned on the temps are MUCH lower.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm telling you man. You need to up dram speed a little.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm telling you man. You need to up dram speed a little.



im sorry JR ... i was a lazy bastard till now, gonna up ram clocks soon, just wanted to make sure everything else is right (and how i far i can go with NB etc when searching for the optimum dram clock+timings)

i got this 2400 cl10 ddr3 here, idk what they can do on a good imc... have to try i guess


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm telling you man. You need to up dram speed a little.





Velvet Wafer said:


> im sorry JR ... i was a lazy bastard till now, gonna up ram clocks soon, just wanted to make sure everything else is right (and how i far i can go with NB etc when searching for the optimum dram clock+timings)
> 
> i got this 2400 ddr3 here, idk what they can do on a good imc... have to try i guess



Hopefully the IMC can take the extra clocks since you're already stressing it at 3.2ghz. I must say though, those are some impressive clocks!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> Hopefully the IMC can take the extra clocks since you're already stressing it at 3.2ghz. I must say though, those are some impressive clocks!



That was mere curious testing as said ( to see how far i can go)... i still feel there is more left in the tank, but with 3.2ghz NB that seems to be pretty stable (for now at least),I can work 

What i like the most, is the silence of this Setup... CPU runs completely passive, except for when there are high temps in summer or so, or the rad has heated up too much for my liking over the night, or during stress testing. 10 Minutes of fanning, make it cool for hours again, till it is saturated again, thru normal desktop load and idling ,daily use... (and that happens once a week maybe)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 9, 2012)

Show off, I can here my water cooled pcs fan s from the next room, get it folding, I se!e it as stability testing 24/7 at 4250 and 3150nb 
see if it's on in the morning: ()


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 9, 2012)

Woo Asus approved my RMA and I sent it off, it should get to them by Friday and I should get it back ?????


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Woo Asus approved my RMA and I sent it off, it should get to them by Friday and I should get it back ?????




They will send you a new board of same model or equivalent. Honestly i wish i told you to write down the SN of the board. So u know if what you got is new.


AND Velvet. Keep all parts dust free in that machine. I mean monthly too


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 9, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> They will send you a new board of same model or equivalent. Honestly i wish i told you to write down the SN of the board. So u know if what you got is new.



I roughly remember it, I would know it if I saw it though. I don't really care if it's the same one, as long as it works :3


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 9, 2012)

Going for 4+ Ghz on my Athlon II x3 440 tonight. Not a Phenom but similar traits. Missing having a Phenom around


----------



## Irony (Feb 9, 2012)

MGF Derp said:


> Going for 4+ Ghz on my Athlon II x3 440 tonight. Not a Phenom but similar traits. Missing having a Phenom around



That'll be cool if you get there. What happened to your phenom?


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 9, 2012)

Traded my little brother it for this Athlon. I have other hardware and I wanted to get hime upgraded. I have a plan on getting another one, thinking 960T like the rest of you are getting.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been emailing gigabyte about the ram voltage problem and he thinks im pushing my stuff " too far" when im just trying to set stock volts and not have it running auto. 
I have reset my bios to stock and tried setting stock volts and my system just loops.
Will post more info if i fix this problem. My goal is 2.8-3ghz NB 4ghz cpu.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2012)

*Reviews for 960T?*

Has anyone seen any reviews for the 960T?

The only stuff I've seen is older stuff from when these were reserved for OEM's... and those may have been the 125w non-BE versions???

Would really like to see some new reviews with comparisons to the Denebs, Athlon's, and Intel's stuff


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 9, 2012)

I kinda like using a 95W chip vs my 955B, with IC diamond 7 I idle at 25C on the 95W and full load at 37, with the 955 I would idle at 36 and full load at 58


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 10, 2012)

4Ghz aint happening tonight. Mobo no likey the ram dimms right now, and this power supply is junk. After the weekend when I have my Silencer back, its game on.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 10, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> AND Velvet. Keep all parts dust free in that machine. I mean monthly too


I do a cleanup once a month anyway,but thanks for the tip! 


Norton said:


> Has anyone seen any reviews for the 960T?
> 
> The only stuff I've seen is older stuff from when these were reserved for OEM's... and those may have been the 125w non-BE versions???
> 
> Would really like to see some new reviews with comparisons to the Denebs, Athlon's, and Intel's stuff



No, i also searched for them and found nothing, this is maybe the reason for no one knowing what this silicone can be capable of, and no one buying these... mine most definetly rocks the socks of my old one, even tho it has its quirks too, when going for clocks past 4200mhz, 3200nb and higher volts


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I do a cleanup once a month anyway,but thanks for the tip!
> 
> 
> No, i also searched for them and found nothing, this is maybe the reason for no one knowing what this silicone can be capable of, and no one buying these... mine most definetly rocks the socks of my old one, even tho it has its quirks too, when going for clocks past 4200mhz, 3200nb and higher volts



+1 this is a great chip  I don't think anyone has complained here about them- maybe it is better no one has reviewed.... more for us. I can only compare against my unlocked X2 555 and my 960T is definitely much better.

Thinking about raising some funds to stockpile a couple


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> +1 this is a great chip  I don't think anyone has complained here about them- maybe it is better no one has reviewed.... more for us. I can only compare against my unlocked X2 555 and my 960T is definitely much better.
> 
> Thinking about raising some funds to stockpile a couple



what kinda clocks do you get with the 960t?

yeah, true...better dont tell anybody,eh?
yeah, they are not that expensive, maybe buy 3, and cherrypick 2 of your 4


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 10, 2012)

I see some of these chips unlock to a X6 or am I just hearing BS?
Some say these were suppose to be strcitly an OEM chip. Has AMD changed their stance on this due to the "Failure" of BD? Who knows...

Turning Zosma Into Thuban HERE


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 10, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> I see some of these chips unlock to a X6 or am I just hearing BS?
> Some say these were suppose to be strcitly an OEM chip. Has AMD changed their stance on this due to the "Failure" of BD? Who knows...
> 
> Turning Zosma Into Thuban HERE



Mine didnt... the article you posted tells, that ASrock was able to unlock 6 of 16, meaning 37% chance that a proc is unlockable


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what kinda clocks do you get with the 960t?
> 
> yeah, true...better dont tell anybody,eh?
> yeah, they are not that expensive, maybe buy 3, and cherrypick 2 of your 4



I'm running 3.8/4.0 turbo ATM at just under 1.4v- chip is running cool and stable under all conditions/stress levels.... fairly certain that it will go to at least 4.0/4.4 turbo or higher at the same volts but am debating about stressing it that high because I'm satisfied with the performance now and don't want to shorten the life of the chip by going too high 



fullinfusion said:


> I see some of these chips unlock to a X6 or am I just hearing BS?
> Some say these were suppose to be strcitly an OEM chip. Has AMD changed their stance on this due to the "Failure" of BD? Who knows...
> 
> Turning Zosma Into Thuban HERE



I tried mine on 3 different generations of boards with multi BIOS revisions on each- it would unlock but not stable enough to boot windows.... successful unlocks are in the 30-40% range from what I'm seeing. Don't care to try to unlock anymore- this chip is a great 4 core and cheaper than a Deneb!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 10, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Mine didnt... the article you posted tells, that ASrock was able to unlock 6 of 16, meaning 37% chance that a proc is unlockable


Yeah but one never knows if they have a bonus chip or not... better 37% then no% lol


----------



## claylomax (Feb 10, 2012)

What should be the max temp with a 1090t? I say this because unlike my x4 965, the temps are too low; when I boot the computer idle temps are 15c with 20c room temperature, which can't be possible.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2012)

claylomax said:


> What should be the max temp with a 1090t? I say this because unlike my x4 965, the temps are too low; when I boot the computer idle temps are 15c with 20c room temperature, which can't be possible.



add 8-10C. They are always off by that much.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok I will add 9c


----------



## Irony (Feb 10, 2012)

claylomax said:


> Ok I will add 9c



Yeah, they're about 10c off. Mine doesn't go over 41 with prime95, as long as my cooler isn't full of crud. Max safe is 62c I think, which would be about 52c looking at hardware monitor or whatever.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm running 3.8/4.0 turbo ATM at just under 1.4v- chip is running cool and stable under all conditions/stress levels.... fairly certain that it will go to at least 4.0/4.4 turbo or higher at the same volts but am debating about stressing it that high because I'm satisfied with the performance now and don't want to shorten the life of the chip by going too high
> 
> I tried mine on 3 different generations of boards with multi BIOS revisions on each- it would unlock but not stable enough to boot windows.... successful unlocks are in the 30-40% range from what I'm seeing. Don't care to try to unlock anymore- this chip is a great 4 core and cheaper than a Deneb!


4.4 turbo would be great,from 4.2 on, i need steadily climbing voltage to keep it stable... 
i think i would need more than 1.5 tho,for4.3 on 4 cores, so i didnt tried for it until now. could be that they run 4.4 in turbo tho, gonna have to try that in the future 
i dont use turbo atm tho, gonna keep that tweaking for later, till i have ironed out the major kinks. 



fullinfusion said:


> Yeah but one never knows if they have a bonus chip or not... better 37% then no% lol


definetly, just wanted to show, that you have a one in three chance of finding a working hexacore, when buying a 960T 


with my old 955, the core temps always were higher than the socket temps, but with the 960T, the Socket temps sometimes are higher or equal... 
i idle at 35 socket temp, and 23 core temp (eg 33, if the sensors really are only 10 off) atm, which i thought, is impossible... my guess would be that they are not 10 off, but in reality, 13-14, maybe varying between batches.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 10, 2012)

Gigabyte must use google translate they gave me a link to a test bios to see if it helps my overclock when the bios wont even hold stock volts on my ram lol.  

Will test when i get home.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 11, 2012)

this is my clocks so far what u you all think?
testing was only done with 20min prime 95 runs
3.8ghz v1.30v
3.9ghz v1.325
4.0ghz v1.350
4.2ghz v1.425
4.3ghz v1.500
4.4ghz v1.525 
was not stable and have not attempted any higher vcore as of yet 
further testing will follow stay tuned.....

http://img.techpowerup.org/120210/Capture002402.jpg


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 11, 2012)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> this is my clocks so far what u you all think?
> testing was only done with 20min prime 95 runs
> 3.8ghz v1.30v
> 3.9ghz v1.325
> ...


 pretty nice clocks! how about some more NB, and some tighter ram timings?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 11, 2012)

i would but imc nb don't play nice with this cpu, anything higher then 2.5nb not matter the nb voltage i get errors and this is with three different motherboards Ive tested with, the one i am using the with pII 965 now is a Biostar TA870+ 5.2 version 5+1 power phase


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 11, 2012)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i would but imc nb don't play nice with this cpu, anything higher then 2.5nb not matter the nb voltage i get errors and this is with three different motherboards Ive tested with, the one i am using the with pII 965 now is a Biostar TA870+ 5.2 version 5+1 power phase



then its most probably the board limiting your NB clocks...2.5 is simply too low for a 965 that does that kind of CPU clocks,maybe 2.7-2.8, that would be the first phenom i see that behaves like that. 
the 5 phases probably cant cope with the load high cpu clocks/volts and NB volts/clocks put out (nearly 200w for the cpu alone, i think)


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 11, 2012)

sure makes sense, but ive tested with 2 other boards ASUS M4A89GTD PRO USB3, ASUS M4A79 DELUXE am2+ and this Biostar board which is sexy lmo, and this thing overclocks like hell with a lot of bios option along with 2 sets of red led's lights built on board. it could be a power draw problem, but a antec 650watt with 2 22vamp rails and 2 25amp rails should be more then enough and only running a single xfx ati hd5770 and 3 hard drive etc


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 11, 2012)

alright, that would be very bad luck then of course... but, i guess with an unlocked quad at about 4 ghz one can be happy


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Well my power unit is gone lol i tested it and the 12v failed so i'm sol for now until i buy a new 1.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 11, 2012)

yea its alright iam happy with it, so what do u think of the el cheap board?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 11, 2012)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> yea its alright iam happy with it, so what do u think of the el cheap board?



i have made good and bad experiences with biostar boards, they mostly overclock pretty good tho


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 11, 2012)

i am happy with it have it 4.2ghz now about to hit a game of bf3 see if its stable enough


----------



## popswala (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey everyone. I can finally join now. Woohoo. I just picked up a Ph II X4 940 be, upgraded from a Ph X4 9600 be. I'll be lookin at oc'ing it eventually. I did get it to 3.4GHz but my pc kept shuttin down on me randomly. I did a little research and found out after the switch the bios set the cpu volts as high as they'd go lol. So I reset to auto and running smooth now. 

Anyone got any tips or similar sys to help me push it some? I'd like to get a lil more out of it for WCG.

MSI K9N2 sli plat
AMD Ph II X4 940 be 3.0GHz under a CM V8 at moment
OCZ fatality 2GBx4 1066 running at 800.
everything in my sys specs.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 12, 2012)

That chip should hit 3.6ghz but you may want to set  it 3.4ghz and play with  the NB to get the most out of it^^
I have this chip in my back up rig atm.


----------



## popswala (Feb 12, 2012)

What all benifits am I gonna get out of this chip? I know there better then first gen Ph's and is much faster then what i was running before. Do I just wana up the fsb or pair it with the multiplier also? or use the d.o.t iirc. I haven't done any oc'ing for a while now.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 12, 2012)

U dont need to move the "fsb" just keep it 200x and try to get your NB up for more ram banwith and try to keep yout HT click locked@  1800 or 2000. Maby try 5-5-5 15 for timmings@800 ram speed


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2012)

Valid at 3.4ghz NB... it isnt stable, but amazing, how high i can go with the NB on this chip!





2000 mhz also work, but arent stable.... the IMC does like NB clocking much more than ram clocking


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2012)

Velvet

See your L1 write & copy? Try to get those in sync while maintaining a Memory read as close to 11GB/s as you can. 3.8Ghz on cores, anything above that is bonus!


----------



## 50eurouser (Feb 12, 2012)

Higher NB speed ~2800 MHz with 1333-Dram 7-7-7-21 or 2000MHz NB with higher memory and slower timings ? Now testing PhenomII-C2 with High HTT 2600+ and results are about the same as with HTT2000.


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2012)

Tried to get my 960T to 4.0 Ghz.... didn't like it (blue screen on startup) tried upping the voltage a few times with no success 

Backed down to 3.8Ghz @1.40 and still running fine at that speed 

Will do some more checking around and will try again in a day or two.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2012)

50eurouser said:


> Higher NB speed ~2800 MHz with 1333-Dram 7-7-7-21



This would give you more of an overall "snappier" feel. Now say if you could get closer to 1600 dram that would be good.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Velvet
> 
> See your L1 write & copy? Try to get those in sync while maintaining a Memory read as close to 11GB/s as you can. 3.8Ghz on cores, anything above that is bonus!



that are mere Benches, JR, as said, nothing stable. 
The 4.2 are pretty easy to keep stable, so that is a good base
currently running these clocks, not sure if perfectly stable,but there was no jerkyness during general use, which usually is the case with instable settings on this rig, due to me going for 6-7-7 when 6-8-7 is stock at 1440 for these modules


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> when 6-8-7 is stock at 1440 for these modules



Well snap, go for that then with a nice 2.8Ghz nb frequency.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well snap, go for that then with a nice 2.8Ghz nb frequency.



why 2.8?
3.0 are more than stable with reasonable volts, at that low memclocks


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 12, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> why 2.8?
> 3.0 are more than stable with reasonable volts, at that low memclocks



i wished my chip had a better imc like your chip with my high clocks then i would be set


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2012)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i wished my chip had a better imc like your chip with my high clocks then i would be set



for an unlocked proc, yours is already pretty awesome  
unlocked,major clocks, not even bad NB and only c3 stepping!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

The history build is complete!


----------



## Aavikkokettu (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi. This is what i have done so far: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2242274

My point is i had to put my memories auto to get that far. How i get them work like they should be or should i just leave them to auto when try break 4.7Ghz with air? ( i actually done that already but forget take screenshot. Window open and out side was -25C  )


----------



## claylomax (Feb 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Tried to get my 960T to 4.0 Ghz.... didn't like it (blue screen on startup) tried upping the voltage a few times with no success
> 
> Backed down to 3.8Ghz @1.40 and still running fine at that speed
> 
> Will do some more checking around and will try again in a day or two.



No way; that cpu should do 4.3Ghz easily.


----------



## Irony (Feb 14, 2012)

Aavikkokettu said:


> Hi. This is what i have done so far: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2242274
> 
> My point is i had to put my memories auto to get that far. How i get them work like they should be or should i just leave them to auto when try break 4.7Ghz with air? ( i actually done that already but forget take screenshot. Window open and out side was -25C  )



Very nice clock. Your CPU voltage is 1.59 in that validation, its a bit high for 24/7 usage. The chip is only safely rated to run at 1.55, and 62c. Above that voltage and temperature potentially is causing damage to the chip. But it looks like your probably fine on temps for now with your window open. 

What is the rated speed of your memory? because if you just want to overclock the CPU and not change memory and northbridge speeds just use the multiplier, and leave the FSB at 200. For 4.4, multi would be x22 with FSB at 200.

Hope some of that helps. 

Edit: I looked at your system specs, and your RAM is rated at 2000? So now I'm confused. Because in the validation its 1366, (682X2) so your RAM is underclocked?


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 14, 2012)

4.7 should not be very stable on that chip.
anyways you have -25C temps 
so worth a try


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 14, 2012)

New power unit and new bios^^





http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/2249437.png


----------



## Aavikkokettu (Feb 14, 2012)

Irony said:


> Very nice clock. Your CPU voltage is 1.59 in that validation, its a bit high for 24/7 usage. The chip is only safely rated to run at 1.55, and 62c. Above that voltage and temperature potentially is causing damage to the chip. But it looks like your probably fine on temps for now with your window open.
> 
> What is the rated speed of your memory? because if you just want to overclock the CPU and not change memory and northbridge speeds just use the multiplier, and leave the FSB at 200. For 4.4, multi would be x22 with FSB at 200.
> 
> ...



Yes they are, and that´s the problem. I cant reboot even to desktop if i try push over 4.2GHz cpu with manual OC memories so i have to leave them auto. If i remember right, in bios the setup was: _cpu/nb freguency=_ ~2800Mhz, _cpu/nb voltage=_1.3V and NB voltage 1.2V


This clocks is only for Marks, not to 24/7 




de.das.dude said:


> 4.7 should not be very stable on that chip.
> anyways you have -25C temps
> so worth a try



Yes i will try run 3DMark CPU test when cold again. Now it´s only -5C


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 15, 2012)

New Results...
I guess from here on i wont see any big gains without buying low latency memory that runs about 2000 at cl6 or cl7, or going subzero, with a chiller,peltiers, or a phase. 
If im able to get this thing to just even 4.3, without giving it more than 1.5 under load, and/or more than 3300 NB without giving it more than 1.45v NB, i gonna have to pat myself on the back, because that is something, i dont deem possible at the moment!


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 15, 2012)

Do u think i should push my Nb past 3ghz or try to speed up the ram itself? Im running near stock timmings atm. I dont know if 3ghz+ would be safe for my NB.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2012)

Up your nb. 2.8+.


----------



## LagSh0ck (Feb 16, 2012)

*Overclock SUbmission*

Even though this thread is a few years old, here is my Phenom II overclock 

Phenom II 560 @ 4130 (243x17)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2252120

EDIT: Sorry for the different name on the validation, thats the name of my computer. I named it after my Gigabyte  GA-990FXA-UD3.


----------



## Irony (Feb 16, 2012)

Nah, its still alive. Welcome to the forums. Nice clock too.


----------



## LagSh0ck (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Irony; I got pretty lucky and got a chip that overclocked really well.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone know the norm voltages for 3ghz CPUNB? 

Atm i'm on 2800 @ 1.2v on my 1090T, want to push up to atleast 3+ if possible.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 19, 2012)

I can't wait till I get my coolit eco, I'm gunna see what kind of oc I can really get out of this 955


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 19, 2012)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Anyone know the norm voltages for 3ghz CPUNB?
> 
> Atm i'm on 2800 @ 1.2v on my 1090T, want to push up to atleast 3+ if possible.



2800 at 1.2 is good, you probably get 3ghz at 1.3, maybe even a slight bit less, if it clocks as good as it volts


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 20, 2012)

Just ran prime for a bit and all seems stable on my CPUNB @ 3000mhz w/ 1.2875v 

Haven't gamed yet, hopefully all remains well.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 20, 2012)

What program can i use to see my NB volts? Amd over drive shows me 1.35 cpu and 1.5nb lol so i need something that works.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> What program can i use to see my NB volts? Amd over drive shows me 1.35 cpu and 1.5nb lol so i need something that works.



Check Gigabyte Easytune.  May show it under your HWMonitor tab.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2012)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Just ran prime for a bit and all seems stable on my CPUNB @ 3000mhz w/ 1.2875v
> 
> Haven't gamed yet, hopefully all remains well.


it most probably is.... if not, you probably will gain stability before you reach 1.3 tho




catnipkiller said:


> What program can i use to see my NB volts? Amd over drive shows me 1.35 cpu and 1.5nb lol so i need something that works.


If youre lucky, your board tells you the SET voltages via everest or aida, on the bios tab
i only got one board in my life tho, that does this... some even better boards show the ACTUAL
Voltage, meaning they can show fluctuations etc.
Everest or AIDA should show them under the sensors tab.

if nothing is to be found there,and the manufacturers tools dont work either, you have to rely on the volts you set in the bios, your brain, and a piece of paper + pencil


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 20, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> What program can i use to see my NB volts? Amd over drive shows me 1.35 cpu and 1.5nb lol so i need something that works.



Strange that AMD Overdrive isn't reading properly. It's working just fine for me. Is there a latest version or something?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Check Gigabyte Easytune.  May show it under your HWMonitor tab.



another possibility would be, that the volts really are at 1.5... i would lower mine in bios and see, what happens, if everything fails
EDIT: K10stat also works for that!


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 20, 2012)

my bios is showing my volts should be 1.45 cpu 1.325 Nb


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2012)

You are seeing the VID's of the chip, not the actual voltages.

EDIT:

Ahh hah! Your board does a +/- on volts rather than adjusting the actual VID at bios level & AOD only detects VID.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 20, 2012)

lowered my NB volts 2 spots and nothing changed. stress testing now for lower nb^^


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 20, 2012)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Strange that AMD Overdrive isn't reading properly. It's working just fine for me. Is there a latest version or something?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120219/cpuz.jpg



some mobos dont allow the AMD overdrive to cross defaults.
or maybe its for non BE CPUs.

either way, what ever volts you set in the BIOS *will* stay even after you open AOD, as long as you dont click "okay" or "apply"


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2012)

what you see are the stock vids... it seems your board doesnt show them, so you have to live with what you set in bios
you should do 3000mhz NB with ease, without even using 1.35


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 20, 2012)

Im at 1.325 NB atm i wanna try to run my ram a bit faster but i dont know if its going to work well with 4 sticks.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Im at 1.325 NB atm i wanna try to run my ram a bit faster but i dont know if its going to work well with 4 sticks.



going for tighter rimings and maximum NB would be the best option, if that doesnt work, something along the lines of 3000 NB 1700 9-9-9 should be possible, if the Ram can do that.
with the NB, you can go as high as 1.45v, but i wouldt do that,except for benching... best is to keep it below 1.4v if possible


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 24, 2012)

YES! Out of the blue there was just an awesome drop in temp! Tomorrow should be -20 and I'm gunna see what my new cooler can do for my 955


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 24, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> YES! Out of the blue there was just an awesome drop in temp! Tomorrow should be -20 and I'm gunna see what my new cooler can do for my 955



Sounds awesome! 
I wish you good luck with the "Freeze Clocking"!


----------



## claylomax (Feb 24, 2012)

What's the highest overclock for a Phenom II x6 1090t on air? I say because I can run benches at 4.3Ghz and it boots at 4.4Ghz but it crashes.


----------



## redeye (Feb 24, 2012)

on an antec 920, with 1100t, my overclock at the moment is 4Ghz, 1830ddr3 9'10'9'27 nb3200, ht 2058.  (prime95 was running at the time)
the load line calibration increases the voltage to 1.44... and it is stable for 6 hours...(in the process of checking for 24 hours)
BTW in case you are wondering; load line seems to increase the voltages by 7/160 of a volt (0.04375)
corsair ram CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9R (2X4G)
the multistream bench was a best case bench, (from running it after, prime95 ran for 6 hours, then stopped), the other was a repeatable result, after reboot.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 24, 2012)

LagSh0ck said:


> Even though this thread is a few years old, here is my Phenom II overclock
> 
> Phenom II 560 @ 4130 (243x17)
> 
> ...





LagSh0ck said:


> Thanks Irony; I got pretty lucky and got a chip that overclocked really well.



Did you try unlocking that chip into a X3 or X4?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 24, 2012)

claylomax said:


> What's the highest overclock for a Phenom II x6 1090t on air? I say because I can run benches at 4.3Ghz and it boots at 4.4Ghz but it crashes.



any chance of some screenies fella, so we can see what volts your using for mobo etc ive mine 24/7 folding at 4 but itll do 4.2 stable but at 1.52V on cpu and a high cpunb of 1.5 ,all watercooled so temps are fine , though ive lowerred cpunb to 1.43 at min and im testing stability after the last few posts 

i had tested it mostly with nb at 3.2 and cpu at 4.2 and it was unstable untill i put 1.5 on cpunb before ,but ive lowered it due to folding and my fear of killing it , that and the 850TX psu im using starts whining if i push much more ,its doing its bit though 2 pumps 14 fans and the rig listed has to be on the edge of 850 watts, the last psu calc tool i tried said 1150watts req'd its on my upgrade list obv(modular too)

i was also getting the odd kernal power error popping up in events log before so im sure the psu was being spanked a bit too much ,now there gone


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 24, 2012)

claylomax said:


> What's the highest overclock for a Phenom II x6 1090t on air? I say because I can run benches at 4.3Ghz and it boots at 4.4Ghz but it crashes.



that will probably be the max, idk if anything warmer than subzero or close to subzero temps would air would benefit you very much with these high clocks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2012)

claylomax said:


> What's the highest overclock for a Phenom II x6 1090t on air? I say because I can run benches at 4.3Ghz and it boots at 4.4Ghz but it crashes.



why not search for it on your favorite Web Search Engine. Sounds to me you need more Vcore


----------



## Irony (Feb 25, 2012)

claylomax said:


> What's the highest overclock for a Phenom II x6 1090t on air? I say because I can run benches at 4.3Ghz and it boots at 4.4Ghz but it crashes.



Thats a pretty good clock. It seems like I saw someone on here a few months back with one at 4.5 with 1.48 volts or something, made me jealous. I can only boot at 4.3, not stable at all. I can run at 4.2 though, stable with 1.52v. I keep it at 4.0 though, and enjoy the volts at 1.40v.

Whats your CPU voltage? if its like 1.48 or something, its not gonna hurt it to bring it up a bit to keep it stable.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 25, 2012)

Irony said:


> Thats a pretty good clock. It seems like I saw someone on here a few months back with one at 4.5 with 1.48 volts or something, made me jealous. I can only boot at 4.3, not stable at all. I can run at 4.2 though, stable with 1.52v. I keep it at 4.0 though, and enjoy the volts at 1.40v.
> 
> Whats your CPU voltage? if its like 1.48 or something, its not gonna hurt it to bring it up a bit to keep it stable.


I think your thinking of my post of the 1090T I used to run... 1.48v @ 4.5GHz but that was just for boot and nothing else...Anyways, Usually Id run 1.525v on the core with LLC at 75%


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 25, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> I think your thinking of my post of the 1090T I used to run... 1.48v @ 4.5GHz but that was just for boot and nothing else...Anyways, Usually Id run 1.525v on the core with LLC at 75%



What are the max Volts your recommend for daily use, for CPU and CPU-NB?
Have you found any use in tweaking the PLL, NB, NB 1.8v,SB and HT volts?
So far it doesnt seem like there is much happening, stabilitywise, when i use them


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 25, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> What are the max Volts your recommend for daily use, for CPU and CPU-NB?
> Have you found any use in tweaking the PLL, NB, NB 1.8v,SB and HT volts?
> So far it doesnt seem like there is much happening, stabilitywise, when i use them


What cpu/and NB volts you running?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 25, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> What cpu/and NB volts you running?



1.44 on the CPU, 4.2ghz
and 1.3125 on the NB, 3130mhz


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 25, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 1.44 on the CPU, 4.2ghz
> and 1.3125 on the NB, 3130mhz



1.44v on the high side but it's Great!
1.3125 is a tad on the high side!

I was running 1.10v NB@ 3000k


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 25, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> 1.44v on the high side but it's Great!
> 1.3125 is a tad on the high side!
> 
> I was running 1.10v NB@ 3000k



yeah, running NB@ 3000 1.2v shouldnt be a problem for me too,idk if lower would work, havent tweaked too much in that direction yet 

so you say, im at the end of my personal flagpole now,eh? 

what are the minimum volts at that a thuban died?


----------



## claylomax (Feb 25, 2012)

redeye said:


> on an antec 920, with 1100t, my overclock at the moment is 4Ghz, 1830ddr3 9'10'9'27 nb3200, ht 2058.  (prime95 was running at the time)
> the load line calibration increases the voltage to 1.44... and it is stable for 6 hours...(in the process of checking for 24 hours)
> BTW in case you are wondering; load line seems to increase the voltages by 7/160 of a volt (0.04375)
> corsair ram CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9R (2X4G)
> ...


My board has no Load Line Calibration, but it has the highest vdroop ever.


theoneandonlymrk said:


> any chance of some screenies fella, so we can see what volts your using for mobo etc ive mine 24/7 folding at 4 but itll do 4.2 stable but at 1.52V on cpu and a high cpunb of 1.5 ,all watercooled so temps are fine , though ive lowerred cpunb to 1.43 at min and im testing stability after the last few posts
> For 4.3Ghz 1.57v and for 4.4Ghz I tried 1.62v
> i had tested it mostly with nb at 3.2 and cpu at 4.2 and it was unstable untill i put 1.5 on cpunb before ,but ive lowered it due to folding and my fear of killing it , that and the 850TX psu im using starts whining if i push much more ,its doing its bit though 2 pumps 14 fans and the rig listed has to be on the edge of 850 watts, the last psu calc tool i tried said 1150watts req'd its on my upgrade list obv(modular too)
> 
> i was also getting the odd kernal power error popping up in events log before so im sure the psu was being spanked a bit too much ,now there gone


I always leave the cpu/nb around 2600, because the extra voltage adds more heat to the cpu and the gains are minimal past 2600 (that's what I read on this forum)


eidairaman1 said:


> why not search for it on your favorite Web Search Engine. Sounds to me you need more Vcore


Why we have these fora then? Also you don't know my vcore, how you recommend more.


Irony said:


> Thats a pretty good clock. It seems like I saw someone on here a few months back with one at 4.5 with 1.48 volts or something, made me jealous. I can only boot at 4.3, not stable at all. I can run at 4.2 though, stable with 1.52v. I keep it at 4.0 though, and enjoy the volts at 1.40v.
> 
> Whats your CPU voltage? if its like 1.48 or something, its not gonna hurt it to bring it up a bit to keep it stable.


In the end most of us do that, when you go past 4.1Ghz it needs more vcore and it gets hotter; that's why I now leave it at 4.0Ghz with 1.40v.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 25, 2012)

claylomax said:


> Why we have these fora then? Also you don't know my vcore, how you recommend more.


Thats Eidaraman...not very unfriendly, but definetly useless, and always big words, with little to back them up


----------



## Irony (Feb 25, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> 1.44v on the high side but it's Great!
> 1.3125 is a tad on the high side!
> 
> I was running 1.10v NB@ 3000k



Sounds like your chip must've been the best of the best golden chip. Low volts all the way around.


----------



## Detection (Feb 29, 2012)

New Crosshair V Formula has made OC life so easy, got this in a few minutes, stable for weeks and I reckon I could push it a lot higher with patience


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 29, 2012)

welcome to TPU!

please fill in your system specs *here*


----------



## Detection (Feb 29, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> welcome to TPU!
> 
> please fill in your system specs *here*



Thanks! Specs filled


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 29, 2012)

tuniq tower is that awesome? you did 4GHz on that? :O


----------



## Detection (Feb 29, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> tuniq tower is that awesome? you did 4GHz on that? :O



Yep, this Tuniq Tower wiped the floor with my brothers water cooling with the same chip, so he replaced his water cooling with a Tuniq Tower 120 extreme too, best cooler I have used and was only something like £35

Amazing temps, only problem is it sits very low to the RAM, just fits with a bit of fan adjusting but it touches the top of the RAM


----------



## Irony (Feb 29, 2012)

My cooler is about 1/4 inch over the RAM, maybe a little less. There's a few other guys with 965s on here, a month or two ago they were all trying to get over 4 ghz.


----------



## Detection (Feb 29, 2012)

Irony said:


> My cooler is about 1/4 inch over the RAM, maybe a little less. There's a few other guys with 965s on here, a month or two ago they were all trying to get over 4 ghz.



Yea I couldn't stabilize mine anything over 3.8GHz until I stuck it into the Crosshair V Formula, now its OCing like its a different chip


----------



## Irony (Feb 29, 2012)

With my micro atx ASUS board, I had to have 1.52v for 4.0ghz, but with my Fatal1ty I only need 1.40


----------



## Detection (Feb 29, 2012)

I think it all depends on how well the board can stabilize the juice to the CPU, vdroop etc

Cheaper / Older boards with not so good components etc probably need more voltage for when the chip pulls load, but when its idle thats too much voltage, hence why its harder to keep the OC stable, thats my guess

With more expensive higher quality boards, they can keep the power steady for the chip in both power states idle and load

My guess


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 29, 2012)

Water all the way long... anything less is for beginners! 
Nah, do what floats the Boat, im just joking! 
I wont trade my loop for any crappy aircooler thats made, tho. 
Who else can run 4.2ghz 1.44, 3130NB 1.3125v on passive?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok guys, I got my 1055T crunching 24/7 but want to start OCing. I have oced many black edition denab quads but this thuban is newer and I will need some advice on were to start. I have a rocketfish 90MM cooler that seems to be doing ok but I will not be going to insane clocks. I say around 3.5Ghz or so to start and I will see what temps I will have.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 29, 2012)

Start by  dropping ram one divider under what its rated, bringing nb/ht link multi down one. Set vcore to say 1.3v nb vid to say 1.2v. Disable spread spectrums and c1e/cnq. Start pushing bclk/fsb up. While checking temps start off by running prime95. If you can go at least an hour, then run linpack max ram available for an hour. Rinse and repeat for every 100mhz.


----------



## Irony (Feb 29, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Water all the way long... anything less is for beginners!
> Nah, do what floats the Boat, im just joking!
> I wont trade my loop for any crappy aircooler thats made, tho.
> Who else can run 4.2ghz 1.44, 3130NB 1.3125v on passive?



I need just a touch more cpu volts, other than that I can run that. and never go over 41c


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 29, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Start by  dropping ram one divider under what its rated, bringing nb/ht link multi down one. Set vcore to say 1.3v nb vid to say 1.2v. Disable spread spectrums and c1e/cnq. Start pushing bclk/fsb up. While checking temps start off by running prime95. If you can go at least an hour, then run linpack max ram available for an hour. Rinse and repeat for every 100mhz.



Thanks Jr, I will be testing as soon as I get free time. I have army reserve duty this weekend so monday or so I will be able to get things rolling


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 29, 2012)

Correction, that's every 100mhz on BOTH nb and cores.

EDIT
Also my post is rather universal to all am3 based chips if not looking for stupid highoverclocks, right down to volts used.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2012)

Irony said:


> I need just a touch more cpu volts, other than that I can run that. and never go over 41c



Pretty good Results! (Screens? With Linx? Sensor tabs?)
 But, you also need to have to use that hanging brick in your case... 
Im not formidable with heavy air coolers, a nice comfortable WB is something that cant be beaten


----------



## Irony (Mar 2, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Pretty good Results! (Screens? With Linx? Sensor tabs?)
> But, you also need to have to use that hanging brick in your case...
> Im not formidable with heavy air coolers, a nice comfortable WB is something that cant be beaten



Here's a screenie. NB is at 3000 with 1.28v, CPU at 4.2 with 1.52 in bios. Ran linx for about 3 hours yesterday with no problems. RAM is only at 1600, had it at 1840 for a while but it wasn't perfectly stable. 






My cooler weighs almost 3 pounds, lol. I would really like to try water.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2012)

Irony said:


> Here's a screenie. NB is at 3000 with 1.28v, CPU at 4.2 with 1.52 in bios. Ran linx for about 3 hours yesterday with no problems. RAM is only at 1600, had it at 1840 for a while but it wasn't perfectly stable.
> http://i.imgur.com/GBAHe.png
> 
> My cooler weighs almost 3 pounds, lol. I would really like to try water.



Not bad at all, just need some lower timings on that ram! 
Yeah, Water is great once everything is set up properly,in my opinion, air cooling is by far not as good as water, as long as your loop is leakfree and conveniently built


----------



## Irony (Mar 3, 2012)

I think they are 9-9-9-24 stock. they won't run at 7 though.

Edit: I plan on getting a second gen bulldozer, it should get toasty, as far as air is concerned. I'm thinking I might try water then. I don't want a kit, like corsair or antec, I kinda want to build it.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 4, 2012)

not to brag but its crazy must of you with your 6 core tubans are having a hard time getting anything stable over 4.2/4.3ghz. where as my phenom II 965 can get into windows at 4.8ghz, and of course i know its not stable but i am making a point hear


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> not to brag but its crazy must of you with your 6 core tubans are having a hard time getting anything stable over 4.2/4.3ghz. where as my phenom II 965 can get into windows at 4.8ghz, and of course i know its not stable but i am making a point hear



A stable CPU is far more important than a suicide pass


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 4, 2012)

maybe so but being able to get into windows without a bosd at those clocks is impressive. as for a stable i ran prime for 3 at 4.5ghz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 4, 2012)

with a different board, clocking wouldnt be so good for you i guess, its the best board i personally ever used for phenom clocking

also, if you can boot at 4.8, youre just lucky... pretty good chip


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 4, 2012)

yea well live in the Canada, so i had the doors open that day lmo


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 4, 2012)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> yea well live in the Canada, so i had the doors open that day lmo



well, then you have just answered your question yourself, why you are able to clock like that


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 11, 2012)

http://www.erodov.com/forums/amd-ocing-detailed/50182-2.html

lulz.


----------



## PHaS3 (Mar 11, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> http://www.erodov.com/forums/amd-ocing-detailed/50182-2.html
> 
> lulz.



Now that is pure gold... HAHAHA   

My favourite part? 

2. NB or northbrige - It doesn't only govern the performance of Ram. Totally wrong. NB has nothing to with RAM- all latest CPU has IMC integrated memory controller that decides the frequency, latency and performance of the ram. NB caters to display devices / pcie devices.

What a champion....


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2012)

I love TPU...and that you guys have a clue....that was....wow. Lovely way to start my Sunday!




> 2. Always be hydrated




Heh.


----------



## Irony (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow....

Willful ignorance is one of my pet peeves. And when ignorance speaks with a voice of authority.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 11, 2012)

oh god... this reminds me of when my local computer tech tried to tell me a GPU has nothing to do with Bluray playback and that only a motherboard with an on-board HDMI port could do so. I tried explaining that it has an on-board GPU but he refused to acknowledge such a fact. This all started when I asked him if he had any blu-ray drives for sale. He tried to ask what motherboard i had (even though i bought it from him) but told him i have an 9600GT and should be fine. He refused to sell me one since he thought i'd bring it back when "i found out my motherboard doesn't support bluray"


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 12, 2012)

lulz. cant believe he is a friend of my cousin.
that was written by me  

and he is the senor moderator at a forum. i left that forum after spamming everywhere


----------



## PHaS3 (Mar 12, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i left that forum after spamming everywhere



Good form, well played


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 23, 2012)

How can I unlock 4th core in my 720?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> How can I unlock 4th core in my 720?



Here's a video of me unlocking the 555 Black on a 790X-UD4P
http://youtu.be/Sp74dBeVs58

A very similar bios layout to what you have.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 23, 2012)

ROFL mobo doesn't support Blue ray I hope your not planning on using him anymore what a moron


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> ROFL mobo doesn't support Blue ray I hope your not planning on using him anymore what a moron



What? Come again?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 23, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> oh god... this reminds me of when my local computer tech tried to tell me a GPU has nothing to do with Bluray playback and that only a motherboard with an on-board HDMI port could do so. I tried explaining that it has an on-board GPU but he refused to acknowledge such a fact. This all started when I asked him if he had any blu-ray drives for sale. He tried to ask what motherboard i had (even though i bought it from him) but told him i have an 9600GT and should be fine. He refused to sell me one since he thought i'd bring it back when "i found out my motherboard doesn't support bluray"



I would have asked him how he got hired there, for f**'s sake.



JrRacinFan said:


> What? Come again?



I think you missed the post by xBruce88x Jr


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2012)

Ahh this post! I got it now!


xBruce88x said:


> "i found out my motherboard doesn't support bluray"



What a freaking tool. Return a mobo to him and say "I bought this motherboard from you the other day but can't find a slot for the blu ray disc."


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> What? Come again?




was in reply to xbruce8x's comment 

I just love re-educating some of the so called techs we have here you'd think they'd never heard of google or ever read a online review of a new product


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> was in reply to xbruce8x's comment
> 
> I just love re-educating some of the so called techs we have here you'd think they'd never heard of google or ever read a online review of a new product




Everybody calls me a Tech, I'm a so called know it all!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2012)

lol


----------



## YautjaLord (May 25, 2012)

Hi all, YautjaLord is here; how are you all doing? 

My appartment is a mess: so does PC. Full of dust; had to clean it yesterday & today just to remove all dust & other particles out of my HAF 932 if not 100% then atleast 99%; HSF in it's entirety (fins, fans, base, mounting brackets), mobo, RAM, GPUs, PSU - _everything_ had to be cleaned with Isopropyl; case fans were the ones that took the most damage - wasted 40% of the can on them. lol Also have to update my sys specs - i now have 4 out of 8GB RAM: for some f***ed up reason these decided to collectively die on me? What kind of f***ed up behaviour is that? 

CPU's OC is still working as it was a year ago; 4.1GHz with more or less same settings to voltages, frequencies, etc... Haven't being here for awhile, glad to come back.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2012)

welcome back


----------



## YautjaLord (May 25, 2012)

Hi dude, what's up? 

Ah, the blessing of wrecked half of the flat/appartment/whatever you'd like to call it; the wonders of dust, debris & other particles in your PC, your lungs & all around.  How are you all doin'? Nice to see my loved tech site is full of life. 

About the RAM issue i have: gonna try to pull the trick tomorrow, i need those 8GBs of RAM; anyone know how to adjust timings/freqs/voltages on the f***in' things without actually inserting 'em into PC? lol jk Otherwise if they _are_ actually dead i'll have to buy G.Skill 4x4GB DDR3 1600 in a month+ from now. Glad to see ya all. 

*EDIT*

Decided to see if CPU-Z v1.60 x64 will validate the CPU's OC; it did. 

Pic:







Works fine. I think i'll wait when have enough cash (as long as i find job) & buy 4x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz RAM sticks 'stead, like i said.


----------



## PHaS3 (May 28, 2012)

Got my Corsair H100 today 

Managed to get my CPU stable at 4.0Ghz for the 1st time


----------



## de.das.dude (May 28, 2012)

arent your times a bit off?


----------



## PHaS3 (May 28, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> arent your times a bit off?



I see that now... lol... I don't think I have ever seen any of my pc's in the past have the same time for all results, although I cant say I've ever paid much attention to that.

Will fiddle a bit and rerun later, although I'm not entirely sure what to change, and my machine has been solid all night.

Thanks man


----------



## Athlonite (May 28, 2012)

I've never seen exact same times for every run atleast not on my CPU atleast


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 28, 2012)

@PHaS3

Nice clocks but I wouldbt try pushing it further.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 28, 2012)

not that.

shudnt they be like... lower?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 28, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @phas3
> 
> Nice clocks but I wouldbt try pushing it further.



+1, ive arsed about for hours and hours and hours and 4.0 is as high as mine likes to go stabley with reasonable volts, i can get 4.3 stable with 1.6 volts but ive plans for this chip replaceing my Htpc/ folder 2 at some point( Q3-4) but either way 4is the reasonable limit as at 4 i can run my Nb upto 3.2Ghz and mem to 1880 and Oc all to max whereas 4.3 requires low mem and NB OC. 2.4-6NB and 1600 mem with looser then ideal timeings. and less overall performance, mines at 4.083 24/7 folding 220x18.5 on 1.55 volts a bit high still eh

have it on tap now though for cpu benches4.3


----------



## popswala (May 28, 2012)

AMD PH II X4 940 + MSI K9N2 SLI Plat. The cpu is under a CM V8.


----------



## Athlonite (May 29, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> not that.
> 
> shudnt they be like... lower?




no he's got it set to very high so it takes a little longer to complete each run

@ Popswala up that NB to 2400


----------



## popswala (May 30, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> no he's got it set to very high so it takes a little longer to complete each run
> 
> @ Popswala up that NB to 2400http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47282&stc=1&d=1338261753



I'm looking at my bios right now. would the NB called something diff maybe? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> would the NB called something diff maybe? I'm not seeing it.



What board is it bro? Any chance you can pull a screen pic for us or link to manual?


----------



## popswala (May 30, 2012)

Its a msi k9n2 sli plat

Mobo

edit* Looking at it. I can leave the multi at 15x and up the FSB to 240. That will put my oc back to 3.6GHz instead of just uping my multi to 18x to get 3.6GHz. Is that right? I was looking around online and I see nothing to change cpu-nb. Unless its under something else.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

Odd, doesn't have a selection to adjust it.


----------



## popswala (May 30, 2012)

Nope. Thats what's throwing me off when NB is mentioned. All I have is the Multi and FSB to mess with. I do have my V at 1.4 to make sure it stays stable since auto is 1.35 so not much of a jump.


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> Nope. Thats what's throwing me off when NB is mentioned. All I have is the Multi and FSB to mess with. I do have my V at 1.4 to make sure it stays stable since auto is 1.35 so not much of a jump.



I just checked that board... there is no NB. All functions are handled by a single chip, the 750a SB*
* look at your board pic- the heatpipe goes straight from the SB to the VRM heatsink (nothing under the turn in the pipe where a NB would usually be)

Look for a BIOS setting something like "K8 to SB", it may be adjustable in there. What your looking to do is increase the speed from the memory controller on the CPU so look in your memory or CPU settings pages.

Post a CPUz shot of the Mainboard and Memory pages.


----------



## suraswami (May 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> Its a msi k9n2 sli plat
> 
> Mobo
> 
> edit* Looking at it. I can leave the multi at 15x and up the FSB to 240. That will put my oc back to 3.6GHz instead of just uping my multi to 18x to get 3.6GHz. Is that right? I was looking around online and I see nothing to change cpu-nb. Unless its under something else.



by default it will raise the speed of the NB freq too.  After successful boot @240 check CPUZ in memory tab and post us a screen shot.


----------



## popswala (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Athlonite (May 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> Nope. Thats what's throwing me off when NB is mentioned. All I have is the Multi and FSB to mess with. I do have my V at 1.4 to make sure it stays stable since auto is 1.35 so not much of a jump.



try looking for HT ( Hyper Transport clock) instead my NB and HT are connected so use the same setting for clock seems it's a common thing with AM2+ mobo's

go into your bios and then into the Cell menu 

under Hyper transport configuration set

SB to AM2 FreqAuto : Disable
SB to AM2 Freq : 2400Mhz
SB to AM2 Link : (16/16)


you may also need to increase the HT voltage from 1.2V to 1.4V so its stable


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 5, 2012)

It took roughly year+ & now i get "Overclocking failed Press F1 to run Setup, etc..." message; so my AS5 died?  It was May 5th* that i successfully OC'd this 965BE, so how fast i need to apply new layer of this TIM? Like right now, or tomorrow will be fine? I'm @ 4.1GHz now, 1.4750v CPU voltage; vCore shows 1.440v or something. Thanx all.

*May 5th 2011.


----------



## Mordecai Walfish (Jun 8, 2012)

Need help choosing a *reliable* motherboard for a Phenom II 555BE.  

All 4 cores are good, but the motherboard I have the chip in currently is going bad (ASRock 870 Extreme 3) 

I have my eye on this ASUS M5A99X, as it's comparable to my current one, and it's on sale on newegg right now:  ASUS M5A99X EVO AM3+ AMD 990X SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 A...

I figure it's a decent step up, just was wondering if anyone here could share their opinions on this model?

Thanks!
-Mordecai

P.S.:  For detail of the issues with my current core-unlocking mobo, see this thread:  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167251


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2012)

Mordecai Walfish said:


> Need help choosing a *reliable* motherboard for a Phenom II 555BE.
> 
> All 4 cores are good, but the motherboard I have the chip in currently is going bad (ASRock 870 Extreme 3)
> 
> ...



I have that model and have had no issues with it- I've unlocked a 555 on it too (FX-8150 in it now) 

Check the reviews section- It was reviewed here @ TPU and received a great rating!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 8, 2012)

99X EVo is a kick ass mobo.


----------



## Mordecai Walfish (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you both for the replies,  I am reading the review right now and will likely order it immediately after. =)

EDIT: okay! I waited about a day later than I had planned but am very happy with the result as I netted the 99X-EVO for $114 after rebate, and just this morning saw that the EVGA GTX480 was on sale for $209!! For that price I could not pass up the upgrade from these tired old 8800GT's in SLI, though they have been solid as balls for the past 3 years, lol.  The console cycle elongation really made that rig viable for most cutting edge games, but it's time to rock this puppy GTX480 style!! So excited!!! lol


----------



## StanMen (Jun 11, 2012)

hey guys i ricently get new sis and i have ;
AMD Phenom II x4 960T Black Edition 3.0Ghz tudbo 3.4Ghz 6MB Cache
Mobo ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 AMD 780G chipest max RAM 16Gb DDR3 (2000Mhz) Sata 6Gb/s 
RAM Instaled Kingston HiperX 4Gb DDR3 1600Mhz 9.9.9.27
PSU NOXNX 620Watt 
SATA HD 320 WD 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now i have on my Mobo last Bios is 1103 and i was trying Unlock my CPU from 4 cores to 6Core but its sims no luck with this, so i think in just OC my CPU try get like 3.6 and on turbo mod 4.0 and i want opinion settings for my sistem in order get that 3.6 Ghz and 4.0Ghz on turbo Mod, also for my ram timings pls so if some one can give me best set for HT CPU and RAM, FSB, the Voltages and other things that i shold config to get my sistem stable 

some pics;





my CPU; like one mate posted is start ; OPN; HD96ZT.... this means is Unlocked i think 













guys i just need help to get my cpu beter just want settings for obtain this 3.6 and turbo 4.0Ghz if this is possible get hehe i wold like   thanks you are best !!
and one more here is some info about mem and cpu and gpu, normaly my temps ar like on first pic 28-30cº hehe is a cool temps now i get beter cooling sistem


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2012)

Try the following:

CPU multiplier- 18X (3.6Ghz)
Turbo Multiplier- 20X (4.0Ghz)
Northbridge (NB)- 12X (2400Mhz)
HTT link- 10X (2000Mhz)
Ram- 1333Mhz (Cas 8)
CPU volts- 1.4v
All other settings at auto

I ran these settings and my 960T ran great! 

*Note- I run a little more on the the safe side than most so you can likely push it up higher if you like but these setting are a good start.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> CPU volts- 1.4v



I agree with all but to add: 

Once you find if these settings boot and are stable start lowering this and find exactly where you start to become "broken" at.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2012)

What I have found with AM2+/AM3 is that I would OC the CPU until you find what you are looking for then OC NB. The only thing that MAY needed to be touched is the NB voltages to help stability with CPU. Also if OCing with multi, no ram downclocking is needed.


----------



## StanMen (Jun 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> Try the following:
> 
> CPU multiplier- 18X (3.6Ghz)
> Turbo Multiplier- 20X (4.0Ghz)
> ...




Do you play BF3 ? how much FPS i can get with this CPU and 7850  and with this CPU Settings you told me ? mate


----------



## Mordecai Walfish (Jun 11, 2012)

StanMen said:


> Do you play BF3 ? how much FPS i can get with this CPU and 7850  and with this CPU Settings you told me ? mate



about 3.50

/lochnessmonster


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Try the following:
> 
> CPU multiplier- 18X (3.6Ghz)
> Turbo Multiplier- 20X (4.0Ghz)
> ...



if you set the NB to 13 or 14 x for 2600MHz and the HTT the the same you'll get quite a good boost in memory throughput  also set HTT voltage to 1.4V to be stable


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 12, 2012)

So I've ben having a little play in my BIOS after an update from 2202 to 2301 Asus M3A32MVP-Deluxe

and I've managed to get my 
CPU to 3400MHz (17x200) @ 1.36V
NB to 2600MHz (13x200) @ 1.4V
HTT to 2600MHz (13x200) @ 1.1V


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 12, 2012)

CPU to 3400MHz (17x200) @ 1.36V - Tried for higher? should get 3.6 - 3.8 I reckon

NB to 2600MHz (13x200) @ 1.4V - careful with this, make sure you are setting the voltage of the CPU-NB and not the motherboard north bridge. Otherwise 2600 on the CPU-NB is decent 

HTT to 2600MHz (13x200) @ 1.1V - HT can stay at 2000 or 2200 if needed, doesnt really have that much of an effect on performance


----------



## StanMen (Jun 12, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> if you set the NB to 13 or 14 x for 2600MHz and the HTT the the same you'll get quite a good boost in memory throughput  also set HTT voltage to 1.4V to be stable



oky mate but why i need to run my ram on 1333Mhz ? my ram is an 1600Mhz if i set to 1333Mhz do i lose my speed perfomance ? 1600Mhz is beter than 1333Mhz right  
And NB multi for 14x to get 2600Mhz and this is for ram ? or CPU, also if i put NB for 2600Mhz i get HT 2600Mhz for CPU i'm a right ?


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 12, 2012)

StanMen said:


> oky mate but why i need to run my ram on 1333Mhz ? my ram is an 1600Mhz if i set to 1333Mhz do i lose my speed perfomance ? 1600Mhz is beter than 1333Mhz right
> And NB multi for 14x to get 2600Mhz and this is for ram ? or CPU, also if i put NB for 2600Mhz i get HT 2600Mhz for CPU i'm a right ?



I say leave your RAM @ 1600, put NB to 2600 - it improves the performance of the memory controller, as well as the L3 cache since it runs at the NB speed. If it changes the HT clock just ignore it ... upping the HT clock doesn't really do much for performance iirc.

Might be that the 1333 suggestion was made so you could run the ram at the tighter C8 timings, but C9 is fine at 1600MHz.


----------



## StanMen (Jun 12, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> I say leave your RAM @ 1600, put NB to 2600 - it improves the performance of the memory controller, as well as the L3 cache since it runs at the NB speed. If it changes the HT clock just ignore it ... upping the HT clock doesn't really do much for performance iirc.
> 
> Might be that the 1333 suggestion was made so you could run the ram at the tighter C8 timings, but C9 is fine at 1600MHz.



i can do this by AMDOverDrive ? or is beter to do it on BIOS ? thanks mate! what max HT is for AMD Phenom II x4 960T ?


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 12, 2012)

I would do it all in the BIOS...

Max HT speed will depend on your specific CPU and a few other factors. As I said, it doesn't really affect performance... I leave mine on 2200MHz.


----------



## StanMen (Jun 12, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> I would do it all in the BIOS...
> 
> Max HT speed will depend on your specific CPU and a few other factors. As I said, it doesn't really affect performance... I leave mine on 2200MHz.



Buddy waht you think on i getting the FX-4170 BlackEdition 4.2Ghz and Turbo 4.3Ghz 8Mb cach is AM3+ and my mobo is an AM3+ so is 100% compatible  and what you think buddy betwhin AMD Phenom II x4 960T and AMD FX-4170 Black Edition, also FX-4170 got beter stock cooler


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 12, 2012)

StanMen said:


> Buddy waht you think on i getting the FX-4170 BlackEdition 4.2Ghz and Turbo 4.3Ghz 8Mb cach is AM3  and my mobo is an AM3  so is 100% compatible  and what you think buddy betwhin AMD Phenom II x4 960T and AMD FX-4170 Black Edition, also FX-4170 got beter stock cooler



I would say stick with your Phenom until the new Piledriver CPU's are released later this year.

You could always buy a better cooler now since it will still fit your motherboard with a newer CPU later, and you OC more now


----------



## StanMen (Jun 12, 2012)

Oky brooo hehe i will stay with my phenom baby just put a nice cooler and is oky for now  and ofcourse i will OC this Best !! unfortunatly my cpu is not unloking tow wxtra cors this is sad (( don't get how this can be done


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> Might be that the 1333 suggestion was made so you could run the ram at the tighter C8 timings, but C9 is fine at 1600MHz.



Because even if the dram speed is raised, you are in essence still overclocking it even with it @ 2Ghz. They "only support" up to 1333 dram speeds. In essence would need to add IMC voltage even by raising dram speed.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Because even if the dram speed is raised, you are in essence still overclocking it even with it @ 2Ghz. They "only support" up to 1333 dram speeds. In essence would need to add IMC voltage even by raising dram speed.



The JEDEC only spec out 1333, but manufacturers rate their products for a given speed at a given voltage, so 1600 @ 1.5V or whatever. If you purchase a 1600 kit, set it to 1600 in the bios, with the correct voltage, you can hardly call that overclocking... in fact I would call running it at 1333 underclocking it. if you bought a 1600 kit and ran it at 1866 then sure thing, that is overclocked.

You dont purchase a 1600 kit to run it at 1333... in that case you should only buy 1333 kits then...

That's how I feel about it lol 

EDIT:: I just realised that you meant the CPU only supports up to 1333 RAM... My bad lol I get it now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> I just realised that you meant the CPU only supports up to 1333 RAM... My bad lol I get it now



It happens bro.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> It happens bro.



Lol yeah stupidity leak :| 

Thanks for understanding hahaha


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> Thanks for understanding hahaha



Nah, you're just lucky I'm in a good mood today.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Haha  I shall count myself lucky then


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> Haha  I shall count myself lucky then



LOL Yup

@ Stanmen

What's your current clocks at?

@ VelvetWafer

I see you lurking


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ VelvetWafer
> 
> I see you lurking



Well, Well!
There is a Reason for that!

Its Done,finally!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Well, Well!
> There is a Reason for that!
> 
> Its Done,finally!
> ...



Congrats on the unlock. You see what I got!?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Congrats on the unlock. You see what I got!?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120612/Capture037.jpg



2600k it seems? Or maybe a BD?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 2600k it seems?



Mmmhmm. Got a fabulous deal. Will be setting up crunching on it here in next couple days.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mmmhmm. Got a fabulous deal. Will be setting up crunching on it here in next couple days.



sounds majorly fine, gratz on that!


----------



## StanMen (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL Yup
> 
> @ Stanmen
> 
> What's your current clocks at?



my Corent clock for CPU and RAM ? bud  i have all stock for the moment but my ram is running at 1600Mhz is down pick take a look my speeds buddy 







i will get new cooler ant then i OC this machine  he i allrady have settings from you guys to get the OC for start and my start wold be CPU 3.6Ghz idle and on Turbo mod 4.0Ghz and my ram is 1600 stock  but i will get HT for is 2600 if i'm not rong hehe


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

StanMen said:


> my Corent clock for CPU and RAM ? bud  i have all stock for the moment but my ram is running at 1600Mhz is down pick take a look my speeds buddy
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47478&stc=1&d=1339512690
> 
> ...



Yeah get you some cooling and we will get you running


----------



## StanMen (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah get you some cooling and we will get you running



hehehe thanks bud !! u guys are amazing ! thanks


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 12, 2012)

StanMen said:


> And NB multi for 14x to get 2600Mhz and this is for ram ? or CPU, also if i put NB for 2600Mhz i get HT 2600Mhz for CPU i'm a right ?



It's for the CPUs NB where the internal memory controller resides (IMC) and if it changes the the HT aswell then don't worry about it it wont harm it


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 12, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> CPU to 3400MHz (17x200) @ 1.36V - Tried for higher? should get 3.6 - 3.8 I reckon
> 
> NB to 2600MHz (13x200) @ 1.4V - careful with this, make sure you are setting the voltage of the CPU-NB and not the motherboard north bridge. Otherwise 2600 on the CPU-NB is decent
> 
> HTT to 2600MHz (13x200) @ 1.1V - HT can stay at 2000 or 2200 if needed, doesnt really have that much of an effect on performance



I know which voltages I'm setting thanks for the concern tho and 1.4V was what I was told in here to use  as I use 4 x 1GB dimms and less than 1.4V is unstable even at stock clocks

as for getting 3.6 or 3.8 I would go that high but I'm on air not water after 3.5 the PII 940 gets mighty hot when pushed and stays abit to warm for my liking at idle the difference between 3.4 > 3.6 is around 15c idle and 35c extra when loaded 

currently it sits at 28c idle and 47c 100% load so I'm happy with that and with the extra on the HT and NB it makes up for the small lack of overall clock speed


----------



## Mordecai Walfish (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay so I finally got my M5A99x EVO up and fully running with my previous processor, an AMD Phenom II 555BE that was tested completely stable on air @ 3.6ghz with all 4 cores unlocked.

I would like to get a similar result on this board but the layout of the OC options are truly unlike any I have dealt with before.  I also have DDR3-1600 ram that is only running @ 1333, I understand that I will probably have to manually set a bunch of timings, but there is a screen in that shows me the two timing profiles for the memory: the basic 1333 one that is currently in, and then next to it, it lists the correct "XMB" profile that has the timings for my memory listed clear as day.   Is there a place I can go in the BIOS to just have the memory follow that second "XMB" profile or do I have to set these all manually?  I read the manual front to back and am unsure of this.

The 99x EVO is an amazing motherboard, but it's just a bit alien with the touchscreen-looking interface for the bios and the sheer range of options i'm just not used to.

Paired this with a GTX-480 so I know that every bit of O/C I can get will definitely help my cause here ^_^  I would like to just start by getting back to the known good settings I had for that CPU/RAM, which was 3600mhz on all 4 cores, 2400mhz on the NB (with a bump in voltage to 1.0125 i believe.. i'll have to research a bit up it's been a while =), and the ram tightened from timings of 9-9-9-24-2t  to  8-9-8-24-1t @ DDR3-1600 speed (800mhz)

Any 99xEVO owners want to help lead me in the right direction here?

Thanks!!
-Morde





EDIT: D'oh! G-skill to the rescue: http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=7688

I guess the main thing I'd like to know is about the voltages on this motherboard and whether I should be setting as many as I can manually, or if I should use any of the EPU/VRM+, etc features on the motherboard while overclocking for the best results.

I remembered to disable CPU Spread Spectrum, Cool&Quiet & C1E, but with all of the other options on this board I cant help but wonder if I'm missing anything I should be switching on/off for the 4 core unlock/oc/memOC.  For example, VRM Spread Spectrum and PCIE Spread Spectrum, should those also be disabled?  So much going on with this board and that suite of software is just massive..  is it recommended to install the "AI Suite" in windows for this motherboard, or will I be not be missing much by only modifying the stuff included in the bios?

Sorry for all the questions.. just a bit overwhelmed and looking for some experienced users ^_^   -Thanks again!


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2012)

Mordecai Walfish said:


> Okay so I finally got my M5A99x EVO up and fully running with my previous processor, an AMD Phenom II 555BE that was tested completely stable on air @ 3.6ghz with all 4 cores unlocked.
> 
> I would like to get a similar result on this board but the layout of the OC options are truly unlike any I have dealt with before.  I also have DDR3-1600 ram that is only running @ 1333, I understand that I will probably have to manually set a bunch of timings, but there is a screen in that shows me the two timing profiles for the memory: the basic 1333 one that is currently in, and then next to it, it lists the correct "XMB" profile that has the timings for my memory listed clear as day.   Is there a place I can go in the BIOS to just have the memory follow that second "XMB" profile or do I have to set these all manually?  I read the manual front to back and am unsure of this.
> 
> ...



The setting are in there but the UEFI interface is a little confusing... I still have trouble finding stuff in there. Double check the manual to see if it shows you where the sub-menus are within each page.

There are a few of us here with that board so I hope one of the other users can help you out with it.


----------



## Mordecai Walfish (Jun 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> There are a few of us here with that board so I hope one of the other users can help you out with it.



Heres the progress I've made:

ram timings are back to 8-9-8-24-40-1t @ DDR3-1600 speed

CPU/NB is set to 2400mhz, voltage is set to 1.275

HT is set to 2400mhz (this one is strange, as the bios always reports it as being set at 2000, even when I set it to 2400.. does this one require a voltage increase at all to o/c?)

CPU Multiplier set to x17 (3.4 Ghz)

Idle temp: 39
Linpack (High): 59 


EDIT - Made a thread in the Overclocking section regarding this, if you care to comment there it would be appreciated:  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167904

Thanks again!
-Mordecai


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 24, 2012)

it would seem that one of the patches MS put out for rhe BD FX is giving me little old 940 a wee bit of a boost 

Hotfix for Windows (KB2645594) Install status: Successful

which is the tread ordering one the other one for core parking didn't install (no reason it should I don't have an BD based FX or opteron CPU)


----------



## gmastra100 (Jun 24, 2012)

Not sure if this is the thread I need to be on, but I have a phenom II and I want to overclock , so here I am , appologies if its the wrong place.
I have a phenom x 2 3GHz Callisto 545 which I use in an unlocked 4x denab 3GHz manner, but cant get more than 3.4GHz stable in x4 mode.
There is a x6 1055T up for sale on a certain web page who might consider a part exchange.
Question, will I get more noticable difference from it ?
I over clocked to 3.6Ghz ( not too stable , temp up at 40deg) but Wei no better. see attached.
I dont want to buy bulldozer as reports are not that flattering, most say phenom 2 is better ( $ vs power)
Any thoughts, should I go for it ?


----------



## Irony (Jul 31, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> Not sure if this is the thread I need to be on, but I have a phenom II and I want to overclock , so here I am , appologies if its the wrong place.
> I have a phenom x 2 3GHz Callisto 545 which I use in an unlocked 4x denab 3GHz manner, but cant get more than 3.4GHz stable in x4 mode.
> There is a x6 1055T up for sale on a certain web page who might consider a part exchange.
> Question, will I get more noticable difference from it ?
> ...



I have a 1090T, great chip. 1055 doesn't have an unlocked multiplier I dont think. It would be an ok upgrade if you aren't really interested in overclocking very high. If you want to get a massive OC though, bulldozers seem to get to 4.5ghz without much sweat. 

Regarding your current overclock though, you're probably using the FSB? Because it affects the speeds of alot of things not just CPU, and hence makes it harder to stabilize. Also, CPU voltage generally needs to be raised when overclocking. Idk, maybe you already know all that.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2012)

Time to wake the thread back up. Got one of those odd ball business class chips. Phenom II B97 clocks pretty damn good for the first try on it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Time to wake the thread back up. Got one of those odd ball business class chips. Phenom II B97 clocks pretty damn good for the first try on it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120830/Capture005.jpg



im guessing the multiplier is locked from going higher.

otherwise it be equivalent to the 955 BE or 555 BE Unlocked to B55/955 BE spec


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> im guessing the multiplier is locked from going higher.
> 
> otherwise it be equivalent to the 955 BE or 555 BE Unlocked to B55/955 BE spec



Yup that's the max multi ie a 955 non-BE. I also have fixed any temp issues I had...Just need earplugs now.


----------



## Irony (Aug 31, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Yup that's the max multi ie a 955 non-BE. I also have fixed any temp issues I had...Just need earplugs now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120830/20120830_190958.jpg



Holy LOL. I have never seen that many fans stacked around a rad lol. Isn't that a lot of stress on that first fan?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2012)

Irony said:


> Holy LOL. I have never seen that many fans stacked around a rad lol. Isn't that a lot of stress on that first fan?



The clear to fans are hollow. The entire point of them is to remove the dead spot of the fans so they simply act as a shroud. As for stress its not really that heavy.

Seems to be working pretty damn well I must say.


----------



## Irony (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh ok cools. 

Those are really good volts. Temps as well. Is it stable?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2012)

Irony said:


> Oh ok cools.
> 
> Those are really good volts. Temps as well. Is it stable?



It just finished the GPU and CPU Benchmark 99 times each on Crysis. Temps never broke 40C...Voltage on CPUz is wrong it is 1.525v bios 1.531v real.


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

@ cdawall

Neat idea with the fans  

Now I have a reason to hang onto the dead ones


----------



## Irony (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh okay. still an Awesome temp.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Heck that CPU beats up on most Bulldozers


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> @ cdawall
> 
> Neat idea with the fans
> 
> Now I have a reason to hang onto the dead ones



Yup and with the fancy BIOS saves I can set the noisy as hell 255 CFM fan's to 7v and CPU to 3.5ghz and its silent and still runs cool.



Irony said:


> Oh okay. still an Awesome temp.



Thanks can't wait to put it on my real water cooling. 



eidairaman1 said:


> Heck that CPU beats up on most Bulldozers



I would hope so good $65 chip


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Gaming Wise Yes because the 980 which was at 3.7GHz stock is leagues higher than the BD 41** series



cdawall said:


> Yup and with the fancy BIOS saves I can set the noisy as hell 255 CFM fan's to 7v and CPU to 3.5ghz and its silent and still runs cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 6, 2012)

It's probably not the place for it, since it'll be bout RAM, but: once got hold of PD/FX-8350 (in case & it performs real well too) how to OC it (RAM) from 1333MHz to - say - 1866MHz? Gonna buy 2x8GB G.Skill DDR3 1333MHz sticks today. Thanx alot.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2012)

8gb sticks will be rough on the memory controller...


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 6, 2012)

Of Phenom II's mem controller? I'll play with that stuff somehow.  How are you doin' cdawall? Anything on a 1333MHz to 1866MHz OC'ing subject? 

P.S. It's 2x*8*GB not 2x*4*GB sticks, meaning 16 not 8GB. Keep headbanging.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2012)

On any memory controller Phenom II, BD, PD doesn't matter.


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 6, 2012)

Had to open the case briefly to press that MemOK! button; after that reads (& runs) fine. Lowered the CPU OC though: from 200x20.5 down to 200x20; everything else (voltages, frequencies, etc.) the same, 'cept RAM voltage - 1.5v. Thanx regardless cd, much appreciated; time to update sys specs.  

*EDIT*

The CPU-Z 1.61:


----------



## StanMen (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey guys i have one quastion i today get my EVGA GTX 480 1.5Gb GDDR5 and i have last ver of BIOS on my mobo and i also running last Drivers for vga is 301 and my PSU is 620W, so the thing is wen i open my GPU-Z i saw that my pci-e bus was 1.1 x16 is idle then i open 3D progs like games and bench like ungine haven and i saw that my bus was pci-e 2.0 x16 @ 2.0 x16 like it should be so this is normal ? some guys in BtLog told me that this is normal and my friend also told me that is normal and you guys ? pls help !!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2012)

Power saving feature on the mobo/windows...


----------



## StanMen (Sep 6, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Power saving feature on the mobo/windows...



so this is normal right ? caus many told me yes and i know here u guys have more expirence with this things


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Black Flag (Sep 23, 2012)

Asus Crosshair V Formula
Phenom II 1090t
Kingston 16GB Dominator T2 DDR3 2133 MHz

Running at : 

4.0 GHz at 1.46875 V
NB Frequency 3.0 GHz at 1.40 V
Memory Frequency 2000 MHz at 1.65 V
NB Voltage at 1.2 V
SB Voltage at 1.19 V

CNQ Enabled.

Are my voltages too high?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Black Flag said:


> Asus Crosshair V Formula
> Phenom II 1090t
> Kingston 16GB Dominator T2 DDR3 2133 MHz
> 
> ...



No Youre within the VCore Range of Normal Turbo Mode for that CPU. Did you happen to adjust the multiplier at all? By the Way Check your Ram, Is it Corsair Dominator or Kingston Predator?

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/A... Edition - HDT90ZFBK6DGR (HDT90ZFBGRBOX).html


----------



## Black Flag (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry my mistake, is Kingston Predator T2 the new released model. I use 1.65 v instead of 1.6 v because it's the only way for the sleeping mode to be functional.

FSB Bus is set to 250 MHz. System is stable at Blend test for 3:30 hours at Prime95.

CPU/NB voltage is high? or the SB and NB voltages?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Did you adjust those at all? 





Black Flag said:


> Sorry my mistake, is Kingston Predator T2 the new released model. I use 1.65 v instead of 1.6 v because it's the only way for the sleeping mode to be functional.
> 
> FSB Bus is set to 250 MHz. System is stable at Blend test for 3:30 hours at Prime95.
> 
> CPU/NB voltage is high? or the SB and NB voltages?


----------



## Black Flag (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes SB and NB voltages from 1.10 to the values I mention. CPU/NB Voltage when is set to default frequency of 2000 MHz is set at 1.25 V.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 23, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with that setup.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 24, 2012)

if its default at 1.25 for the NB at 2000 and youre running it at 3000, id set it to default voltage of 1.25 just to be on safe side


----------



## anoobarak (Sep 30, 2012)

And then the system randomly started to crash windows explorer manager service (or something like that). After a short while I couldn't boot into windows. Any suggestions what might have happened? Played with higher voltages, lowered the frequency, still crashing.


----------



## Irony (Oct 5, 2012)

Did you figure it out yet? I would say try lowering nb frequency, or ram frequency.


----------



## anoobarak (Oct 5, 2012)

Haven't. Running 3.5 now and ram at 1800. Ram should be okay at any point because these are supposed to clock like crazy. Would hate to lower the nb freq, it lowers performance, but ill give it a shot though


----------



## Irony (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah, I cant think of anything else but Im terribble at troubleshooting. I know that my system has done that before when it didnt like ram timings, and also when the nb was too high. Have you tried raising volts on nb? It could be something else entirely... I'm surprised nobody else is here


----------



## cdawall (Oct 10, 2012)

Finally got 4 dimms working happily


----------



## Heldelance (Nov 27, 2012)

I've got myself a Phenom II X4 955 on a Gigabyte GA-970A-D3 Motherboard. I'm relatively new to overclocking (especially with the AMDs), I've only really overclocked my old Intel 6750 and 8300 (can't remember if the number is right) and only upped the CPU clock speed (I was able to nudge the speeds without touching the voltage.

Any guides you people would recommend for a n00b? I've never overclocked the RAM and Mobo on my old PCs and from what I can tell, I'm probably going to need to dip into those to avoid bottlenecking.


----------



## Irony (Nov 27, 2012)

First off, is the CPU a black edition? It makes it much easier to OC if it is

also, AMDs like to be cool when they OC so it might be good to look into something like a hyper 212 eventually


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2012)

Irony said:


> First off, is the CPU a black edition? It makes it much easier to OC if it is
> 
> also, AMDs like to be cool when they OC so it might be good to look into something like a hyper 212 eventually



He is going to water with a Koolance 380A he should be good on temps. Unlocked or not it should be about the same as my B97 clocking.


----------



## Irony (Nov 27, 2012)

Ah cools. And I think I remember that almost all 955s are unlocked. 

So if you're after a quick poorly written tutorial it goes like this generally: Go to bios, raise CPU multiplier 1 click. Then boot to windows and run prime95 for a few minutes. If it doesn't crash, Restart and repeat. until it BSODs, at which point you will need to raise the CPU voltage 1 or 2 clicks. 

Then stop whenever you're either at the speed you were wanting, or at the maximum temp you want to be running at, or when your voltage gets close to 1.55v on the CPU.


----------



## Heldelance (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll double check once I get home, pretty sure it was a Black Edition. Got it for cheap as they were having an End of Financial Year sale. 

Would I need to touch the RAM and Mobo stuff to avoid bottlenecks? The reason I ask is that almost every guide I've come across goes into RAM and MB overclocking.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2012)

Heldelance said:


> I'll double check once I get home, pretty sure it was a Black Edition. Got it for cheap as they were having an End of Financial Year sale.
> 
> Would I need to touch the RAM and Mobo stuff to avoid bottlenecks? The reason I ask is that almost every guide I've come across goes into RAM and MB overclocking.



You will want to get a bit more out of them. Depending on the clock I feel like running mine is anywere from 1667-1800mhz on the ram. Pretty loose timings since I am running 4 dimms and they do not like to run tight with that many dimms.


----------



## Irony (Nov 27, 2012)

It never hurts; the general idea is usually to make everything go as fast as possible without exploding. Lol But I would leave memory alone to start off. And try to OC each component individually; helps with keeping track of what could be causing a problem. NB makes a big difference in memory performance tho, so that's what I would mess with first, after cpu. For mee, I get about 1gbps increase in maxxmem from just 100mhz NB increase.


----------



## Heldelance (Nov 27, 2012)

Gonna see about giving my AMD a nudge tonight after work. Won't run it too hard at the moment since it's air cooled and seems to hit about 65C on load.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2012)

Bumped mine out a little bit more. Mind you this is on my Coolermaster V10


----------



## Irony (Nov 27, 2012)

HOLY CRAP! thats insane!!! 4.8 with 1.3v? Thats like better than intel!! I have not seen any deneb or phenom II get that high ever regardless of voltage


----------



## Heldelance (Nov 27, 2012)

Did some temp logging before overclocking mine, seems to top out at about 55C on load at stock speeds. Didn't realise that it was running at 3.8 ghz on stock.


----------



## Irony (Nov 28, 2012)

Is that on the stock cooling still?


----------



## Heldelance (Nov 28, 2012)

No, an OCZ tower style heatsink (no idea of the name) with a Scythe Ultra Kaze on it. Mainly my GPU that's worrying, goes up to about 78C (it's summer now) when playing games like Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Irony (Nov 28, 2012)

Ah.

Hey, you might want to update your specs. That way we can all see what you haz


----------



## Heldelance (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh! Right. Still has my old rig.  

---

EDIT: I've updated my rig info.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 28, 2012)

Your temps are fine heldelance. CPU temps are cutting it close but not truly anything to worry about.

@cdawall

Very very nice clocks. Awesome


----------



## cdawall (Nov 28, 2012)

Irony said:


> HOLY CRAP! thats insane!!! 4.8 with 1.3v? Thats like better than intel!! I have not seen any deneb or phenom II get that high ever regardless of voltage



It's actually at 1.775v, but that's against the point. I have had my 945ES BE chip up to 4.9 my 955BE around the same and my 550BE at 5062mhz so it just depends on the chip. I would rather like to get DICE on this one to see how far it will go. Need to put some single sided DIMM's in it as well. Luckily I have kept my ancient Samsung based Wintex AMPX 2GB kit (2x1GB single sided) which play very well with the memory controllers on these chips. 



JrRacinFan said:


> @cdawall
> 
> Very very nice clocks. Awesome



Thanks


----------



## Irony (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh well, who cares about voltage, its crazy fast. You ended up with some golden chips; or maybe really leaky

I was gonna mention, with my 1090t, the highest I could get was 4.3, with 1.65v. (Just would boot) I recently got a CM 1000 platinum, and it must have cleaner power or something, cuz I was able to get to 4.4 with only 1.55v. I haven't tried for higher yet, but Im sure I can squeak more out of it


----------



## cdawall (Nov 28, 2012)

Irony said:


> Oh well, who cares about voltage, its crazy fast. You ended up with some golden chips; or maybe really leaky
> 
> I was gonna mention, with my 1090t, the highest I could get was 4.3, with 1.65v. (Just would boot) I recently got a CM 1000 platinum, and it must have cleaner power or something, cuz I was able to get to 4.4 with only 1.55v. I haven't tried for higher yet, but Im sure I can squeak more out of it



This chip sucks as far as I am concerned. For sure a high leak chip takes 1.65v to peg out to 4.5ghz or so semi stable on water.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2012)

CDawall can you give me some info on the B97? I have never heard of it before. What was the point in it? Whats it based on? Also anything else you would like to share.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 28, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CDawall can you give me some info on the B97? I have never heard of it before. What was the point in it? Whats it based on? Also anything else you would like to share.



Its a business class model meaning it will have a steady supply of cpus available from AMD for something like 5 years. Also a lower watt chip than most x4 955's released (95w) but has a locked multi. 3.2ghz stock with all the standard deneb parts 1333 memory c3 revision etc. Considering the voltage required for it to clock it is obviously a pretty high leak chip which is great except I wanted a chip to just sit an be stable at 4.2ghz with a nice low power consumption. Failing that I just feed it more juice. Best $65 processor on the market.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 12, 2012)

finally an x6, with a slightly bugged board, and a 960t, that has 1 slightly damaged and one more damaged core, on nearly stock volts, and with not much tweaking, as it takes aeons to find real stability:


----------



## Techtu (Dec 14, 2012)

So looking at my temps who thinks they can help me push it further? Since I upgraded my RAM the other month I really am struggling to get anything over 3.5Ghz shown and I know it can do more, I used to run it at 4Ghz for benching and that was on an old air cooler.


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2012)

Is it loaded in that shot? Temps are quite good. I'm suprised you can run it with that little voltage tho, try raising CPU volts a bit if your trying to OC. My 1090T needed 1.40v to do 4.0ghz, and 1.5 to do 4.2. I never could get it to boot at any speed with less than 1.35 tho


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2012)

That doesnt look right for temps. Need to know what current settings on dram and what you are trying.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 14, 2012)

Those temps are correct  I'm using stock clocks for the RAM - 9-9-9-27


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok ? So at 250bclk you're running 1333 9-9-9-27 and what are core temps....


----------



## Techtu (Dec 15, 2012)

Honestly the photo above are showing my true core temp, and my RAM is actually clocked 1868Mhz 9-9-9-27-40-T2


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Honestly the photo above are showing my true core temp, and my RAM is actually clocked 1868Mhz 9-9-9-27-40-T2



Leave it where it's at.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 16, 2012)

I just bought myself an PII x4 965 to replace the ageing and tired 940 in my sys specs so will be having a little play with it when it gets here

Edit:

Ok so it arrived this morning and I put it in when I got hame from work 

so it's running stock 3.4GHz clock with a bump to HT and NB which are both running at 2.4GHz (stock=2.0GHz) and 1.38V and it's purring along nicely


----------



## Heldelance (Dec 19, 2012)

I tried overclocking my AMD when I heard something clunking (like hitting the fans). Opened up the PC and it was a bloody christmas beetle. Christ I hate those little buggers.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 19, 2012)

ROFL Ba Humbug then


----------



## Vario (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey  guys. I've been battling getting my 965 BE over 4.0ghz!  It has no problem running 4.0ghz at 200 mhz fsb 20x multi, 1.4125 core 1.125 cpunb, x12nb multi for nb (2400mhz nb).  Idle is 37 and load is 50* C.  Prime 95 stable for hours. Cooling is CM V8.  Antec 300v2 case with fans all over it!

How do I get this thing to 4.1+?!?  Extra core volt and cpunb volt isn't helping either.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow that CPUNB voltage is far too high for only running 2400, why so high?


----------



## Vario (Dec 20, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> Wow that CPUNB voltage is far too high for only running 2400, why so high?



I was following dolk's guide, which suggested for 4.0ghz a 2400 NB @ 1.250


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 20, 2012)

So if you were following the guide, why have you put the voltage on CPUNB@1.425v?


----------



## Vario (Dec 20, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> So if you were following the guide, why have you put the voltage on CPUNB@1.425v?


Oops sorry its set to 1.1250v for the 4.0ghz stable OC.  I missposted.  I'll edit the above post.  This thing is stable to run lean up to 4.0ghz @ 50*C then after that it falls flat and requires a ton of voltage on the nb and the core just to get to 4.1.  I've been 30 mins stable so far p95 @4.1ghz (20.5x multi) 1.525 volt core 1.375 volt cpu-nb.  Its at 53-56*C load at this temp.

Maybe I should give up and stay at 4.0ghz?


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 20, 2012)

I would just stay at 4ghz, that's a standard phenom oc at acceptable temps. Now go and enjoy some games, it's xmas


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 20, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> I would just stay at 4ghz, that's a standard phenom oc at acceptable temps. Now go and enjoy some games, it's xmas



The last batches got up to 4.5GHz BTW. 4.1-4.2GHz on air.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 20, 2012)

Tell him that, not me lol.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 20, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> Tell him that, not me lol.




Responding to your reply.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 20, 2012)

Fair enough, on his current cooling I feel he should just stay at 4Ghz. It should be ample and it looks like he has reached his limit cooling wise.


----------



## Vario (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the passion guys  I really appreciate the advice so far.

I am at stable oc at 4.0ghz low voltage and stable at 4.1 ghz with high voltage, might as well go with low voltage


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 21, 2012)

Enjoy amp, happy gaming


----------



## Irony (Dec 21, 2012)

"Go with the path of least voltsistance and your processor will endure a long time on the earth"

I made that up.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 21, 2012)

amp281 said:


> Thanks for the passion guys  I really appreciate the advice so far.
> 
> I am at stable oc at 4.0ghz low voltage and stable at 4.1 ghz with high voltage, might as well go with low voltage



This obviously is the threshold of your processor. FYI, 55 and under is great on temps so if you have headroom you can push it and Phenom II's are excellent even up to 1.55 volts.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 21, 2012)

They maybe great upto 1.55V but I wouldn't do it on air though


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> They maybe great upto 1.55V but I wouldn't do it on air though



Pssht why not mine kick around 1.6+ on air.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 21, 2012)

I am struggling to get my 945 over 3.4GHZ on my Crosshair III.  Is this normal?


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 21, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> They maybe great upto 1.55V but I wouldn't do it on air though



Whatever voltages as long as load temps are under 55 he is fine.


----------



## wachuwey (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello.
I'm a beginner in overclocking.

Here is my actual pc:

AMD Phenom II X4 965BE @3.8GHz (C3) 
Cooler Master V8
G.Skill Ares DDR3 1600 PC3-12800 8GB 2x4GB CL9 (CAS  9-9-9-24)
Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P rev1.0
Corsair 650TX

Gigabyte GTX 460 OC 1GB
Cooler Master HAF XB 
Crucial M4 
Benq 1920x1080
Windows 7 Ultimate.

I'm interested in reach 4.0GHz, and need advice.

In december the 20th there is a post in this thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2806213&postcount=14311

This user has the same cpu, and I want to ask you if his setting are valid for my components.
I'm not at home now, this afternoon i'll try to test it.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2013)

Should be fine settings look about average for a C3 965BE.


----------



## Irony (Jan 30, 2013)

Should be possible without much trouble. those are good chips


----------



## red_stapler (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not having any luck with my 965BE C3.  I've got it running at 3600 with 18x stock voltages, but I can't get anywhere with increased voltage.  When stress testing at settings above 18x or 200mhz bus it will either BSOD or the system simply powers off.  I had hoped it would be as simple as set multi to 20x and raise cpu voltage to 1.45.  I've read through various guides and it seems like nothing is working as expected.  I don't think the system has time to overheat since it happens almost immediately when i start load testing with prime or occt.  Anything I should be looking at?


----------



## wachuwey (Feb 1, 2013)

I have no time to try the settings I said earlier, but now, my 965BE C3 is running a 19.5x multiplier and stock voltages.
That's 3900 MHz.

If I set the 20x in stock voltage, as i said before, it became unstable. That's why i'm interested in that guide.

In the BIOS I just disable the virtualization, Cool and Quiet and set the ram timings manually.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2013)

red_stapler said:


> I'm not having any luck with my 965BE C3.  I've got it running at 3600 with 18x stock voltages, but I can't get anywhere with increased voltage.  When stress testing at settings above 18x or 200mhz bus it will either BSOD or the system simply powers off.  I had hoped it would be as simple as set multi to 20x and raise cpu voltage to 1.45.  I've read through various guides and it seems like nothing is working as expected.  I don't think the system has time to overheat since it happens almost immediately when i start load testing with prime or occt.  Anything I should be looking at?



Could be that sirfa built powersupply you are running reaching its peak stable load. Unhappy voltages off the powersupply will cause what you described.


----------



## red_stapler (Feb 1, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Could be that sirfa built powersupply you are running reaching its peak stable load. Unhappy voltages off the powersupply will cause what you described.



I hadn't considered that!  I'll have to borrow a better power supply and see how it works out.  Thanks!


----------



## red_stapler (Feb 3, 2013)

red_stapler said:


> I'll have to borrow a better power supply and see how it works out.  Thanks!



Well, I tried another power supply and it didn't work any differently.    System seems happy at 18.5 & 205 with all stock voltages though, so i think we'll leave it there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 4, 2013)

red_stapler said:


> Well, I tried another power supply and it didn't work any differently.    System seems happy at 18.5 & 205 with all stock voltages though, so i think we'll leave it there.



your board is limited per chipset too.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 4, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> your board is limited per chipset too.



BS mine was kicking 4.2ghz stable on 790FX...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> BS mine was kicking 4.2ghz stable on 790FX...



CPUs have the play on it aswell, sometimes changing boards can get the chip to run farther. Realize overtime system components get old


----------



## red_stapler (Feb 5, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> Realize overtime system components get old



I think that's probably the case with my system.

Had a bluescreen at 18.5 & 205, so now i'm back to 18 & 200.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> CPUs have the play on it aswell, sometimes changing boards can get the chip to run farther. Realize overtime system components get old



Not an excuse more voltage fixes all problems.


----------



## Irony (Feb 5, 2013)

@redstapler, What are you voltages at? I would suggest giving them a bump if they're still at stock


----------



## red_stapler (Feb 5, 2013)

Irony said:


> @redstapler, What are you voltages at? I would suggest giving them a bump if they're still at stock



I've messed around with bumping voltages previously, 1.45 / 1.5 on the CPU and 1.15-1.30 on the CPUNB without any luck.  That seems to add a lot of heat to the core temps though.  I just did a run with OCCT at 18x with stock everything else and was seeing 58C peak.  Perhaps my CPU cooler isn't up to the task?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2013)

red_stapler said:


> I've messed around with bumping voltages previously, 1.45 / 1.5 on the CPU and 1.15-1.30 on the CPUNB without any luck.  That seems to add a lot of heat to the core temps though.  I just did a run with OCCT at 18x with stock everything else and was seeing 58C peak.  Perhaps my CPU cooler isn't up to the task?



For all of the chips In have dealt with keeping them under 50-55C is essential for 4ghz stability.


----------



## Irony (Feb 5, 2013)

I would think your hyper 212 could manage better than that. Are the fans spinning up when it warms up? Could be thermal paste too. Or maybe I don't know how hot these can get


----------



## red_stapler (Feb 5, 2013)

Irony said:


> I would think your hyper 212 could manage better than that. Are the fans spinning up when it warms up? Could be thermal paste too. Or maybe I don't know how hot these can get



Yeah, me too.  Fan is working correctly, I'm getting 100% fan speed from the CPU cooler under load.  I've been wondering about thermal paste / mounting pressure.  Using Ceramique 2 right now, mounting hardware is fully tightened.


----------



## red_stapler (Feb 8, 2013)

4C cooler now:


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 16, 2013)

wachuwey said:


> I have no time to try the settings I said earlier, but now, my 965BE C3 is running a 19.5x multiplier and stock voltages.
> That's 3900 MHz.
> 
> If I set the 20x in stock voltage, as i said before, it became unstable. That's why i'm interested in that guide.
> ...





wachuwey said:


> Hello.
> I'm a beginner in overclocking.
> 
> Here is my actual pc:
> ...



2all:

Hi. Wassup? Dropped here & 1st thing i see someone have trouble with same CPU i have?  I still run mine @ 4.0GHz.

2wachuwey:

Play with following:

CPU voltage/multiplier;
VDDA voltage; (if you have this option)
HT/CPU-NB/NB/ voltages & frequencies;
RAM voltage/frequency/timings;
Check my sys specs for CPU. 

CM's V8 is good, but - what TIM you have? 

By May this year it'll mark 2 years i run this CPU under same cooling @ 4.0GHz; impressive. If it'll run Carmageddon: Reincarnation @ max & won't break a sweat - call it incredible.  Cheers all. 

P.S. I'll drop here by tomorrow wachuwey, post me how high you upped the voltages/frequencies; *leave HT freq @ 2000MHz*.


----------



## wachuwey (Feb 17, 2013)

YautjaLord said:


> CM's V8 is good, but - what TIM you have?



Hello.
Right now I'm using Artic Cooling MX-4. Put it about 5 or 6 months ago.

When you say "play" with voltages, you mean little increase and test, wright?
As I said before, I'm a beginner in overclocking.

P.S. I'm waiting the new Carmageddon:Reincarnation too.

EDIT:

I just set up the multiplier 200 x20 and Vcore to 1.440V (+0.025V)
About the ram, 800MHz, 9-9-9-24 default voltage.

It looks stable for the moment.
Run prime95 (27.9 build1) Blend test for 10 min and everything is ok. 9 tests passed , 0 errors 0 warning

Idle temp  36ºC (96ºF)
Load temp 54ºC (128ºF)
CPU fan at max rpm.

Tomorrow I'll run the test for a long time.


----------



## Irony (Feb 17, 2013)

That all looks good. Nice volts and temps. I'm sure you already know but since you said you're a new overclocker I just wanna mention that the maximum safe voltage and temps for PhemonII is 1.55v CPU voltage and 62C.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 18, 2013)

wachuwey said:


> Hello.
> Right now I'm using Artic Cooling MX-4. Put it about 5 or 6 months ago.
> 
> When you say "play" with voltages, you mean little increase and test, wright?
> ...



Yeah, that's what i meant when said play.  

I ran the LinX test for 75mins - load temps 2 - 3 degrees lower than yours. You basically golden, raise the VCore/CPU voltage to 1.45v & run Prime95 again; my ran LinX test with the CPU voltage of 1.45v. Leave it @ 1.44v if it gives you trouble. Congrats. 

P.S. Are you a C:R's KS or PayPal backer? Cheers.


----------



## xkche (Feb 18, 2013)

I put my 965BE on 4.0 to run Heaven and no problems. Even play BF3 and all normal. But to keep safe, I run to stock.

Now, I wanna know if any of you have problems with read temps?.

I put AMD Overdrive and said 60°... but HWM and EasyTune (Gigabyte) said 50°. Always are 10° of difference.

I don't know what's. 

thanks.


----------



## wachuwey (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, today I ran the Prime95 Blend test for about 4 hours, and everything is ok. No crashes.
0 Errors
Max load temp 59ºC

For me these are good results. I'll leave it like this.

And now is time to check the graphic card overclocking.



YautjaLord said:


> P.S. Are you a C:R's KS or PayPal backer? Cheers.


No, just cheked it in kickstarter and repent of not backed it.
For just 15$ a copy for Steam...
Now is too late.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 19, 2013)

wachuwey said:


> Well, today I ran the Prime95 Blend test for about 4 hours, and everything is ok. No crashes.
> 0 Errors
> Max load temp 59ºC
> 
> ...



Congrats, your 965BE is golden too; like most (if not all) rev. C3s actually.  As for GPU overclocking: had a try - after it gave me more than few problems, reverted it to default clocks. Good luck in that too. 

P.S. Visit carmageddon.com - they still have PayPal pledging campaign, although 20$ tier is all that left: you still get most of KS 25$ pledge. Visit them.


----------



## Irony (Feb 20, 2013)

xkche said:


> I put my 965BE on 4.0 to run Heaven and no problems. Even play BF3 and all normal. But to keep safe, I run to stock.
> 
> Now, I wanna know if any of you have problems with read temps?.
> 
> ...



Is it always exactly 10c higher? like even at idle? 

In my experience Overdrive makes stuff up; maybe thats just me though. 60 is pretty warm so it would still be good to keep an eye on it. HWmonitor should be accurate though. Might try core temp or Openhardware monitor, see if you can get several things to all give you the same temp.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi there, what would be a good and cheap board to run a 1090T @ >3.8Ghz? 

I managed to get 3.8Ghz on an Asus M5A78L-M LX PLUS but sadly the board didn't keep up as itthrottles the CPU to keep the VRMs safe so I'm currently running it at 3.2Ghz to avoid the throttling but I want to get the most of this chip.


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Hi there, what would be a good and cheap board to run a 1090T @ >3.8Ghz?
> 
> I managed to get 3.8Ghz on an Asus M5A78L-M LX PLUS but sadly the board didn't keep up as itthrottles the CPU to keep the VRMs safe so I'm currently running it at 3.2Ghz to avoid the throttling but I want to get the most of this chip.



Look for a board with an SB750/850/950 southbridge and 6+2 or 8+2 VRM's

Examples:
Gigabyte- UD3/UD5/UD7 series boards

Asus- Evo series boards

AsRock- Extreme4 series boards or better

MSI- not sure?

I've run the Gigabyte UD3 and Asus Evo boards and haven't had throttling issues while overclocking them... Also, older boards listing 140w cpu support are usually pretty solid


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 20, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Hi there, what would be a good and cheap board to run a 1090T @ >3.8Ghz?
> 
> I managed to get 3.8Ghz on an Asus M5A78L-M LX PLUS but sadly the board didn't keep up as itthrottles the CPU to keep the VRMs safe so I'm currently running it at 3.2Ghz to avoid the throttling but I want to get the most of this chip.





Norton said:


> Look for a board with an SB750/850/950 southbridge and 6+2 or 8+2 VRM's
> 
> Examples:
> Gigabyte- UD3/UD5/UD7 series boards
> ...



I have an MSI 990FXA-GD65 running my 1100T @ 4.0GHz. I reckon the GD80 would be equally up to the task.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 21, 2013)

Those are all ATX boards. Due to space constrains I'm looking for mATX boards. 

A visit to newegg.com seems to show that the best of the bunch is the GA-78LMT-USB3: 4+1 VRM, 8 pin EPS connector (all others are 4 pin) and the VRMs have a heatsink on them.


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Those are all ATX boards. Due to space constrains I'm looking for mATX boards.
> 
> A visit to newegg.com seems to show that the best of the bunch is the GA-78LMT-USB3: 4+1 VRM, 8 pin EPS connector (all others are 4 pin) and the VRMs have a heatsink on them.



I run a couple of Biostar A880GZ's
BIOSTAR A880GZ Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg....

The 880G/SB850 chipsets are much better than the 760G/SB710 ones

I run an overclocked FX-6200 (4.0Ghz) in one of them and it's perfectly happy crunching 24/7 without throttling. It doesn't have a heatsink on the VRM but you could always add some of those Enzotech copper ones if it's an issue.

The board supports AM3/AM3+... up to FX-8350, but check the CPU support list first if you decide to buy as not all CPU's are supported in the BIOS (ex- 960T is not supported AFAIK)

*Second option- search out an older 790GX/SB750 mATX board. They only made a few models but I seem to remember one that was built pretty solidly


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 21, 2013)

Well the thing is that I don't recall ever seeing a Biostar board down here.  The only motherboard manufacturers with official distribution are Asus, Asrock, Gigabyte, Intel, ECS and PC Chips, everything else is imported and more expensive as a result.

I'll get the Gigabyte and see what it can do. At least it should be better than the M5A78L-M LX PLUS. As for the older boards I also need FX support as I plan to switch to 8350s when the wallet allows for it (my two X6s cost me about the same a single 8350 costs).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 21, 2013)

MATX AM3+ are 880 or 760 based chipsets. Nothing of the 900 series exists


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 30, 2013)

well i join in i have a Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 4.2 on a ASRock 970 Extrem 3

i have also a X4 810 and a X6 1035T but they are "worth nothing since not BE" xD (and mostly low end OEM)


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 30, 2013)

non BE ones are more fun to overclock.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 30, 2013)

Well my 810 isnt on a good OC mobo and the X6 1035T is  the predescessor of the 955 in my main rig

I bet without multiplicator  unlock its indeed more fun


----------



## de.das.dude (May 10, 2013)

undervolting 







i love my new board. this one has gooood VRM, compared to the crap asus one.

1min of runnign at full load and not a single fluctuation. add to that i dont use a UPS/stabilizer, AND i live in a third world country.




also the voltage is EXACTLY what i gave in the bios.
compared to the M5A97 EVO, there was always a ~+-0.1 tolerance to what i gave in the BIOS, even with LLC off !


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2013)

You are basing your opinion off of software readings...those are always accurate.


----------



## dir_d (May 11, 2013)

I still have my 965BE and MSI GD70 sitting in a box. I have no clue what to do with them.


----------



## d1nky (May 11, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> undervolting
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130510/my OC.png
> 
> 
> ...





cdawall said:


> You are basing your opinion off of software readings...those are always accurate.



that looks like VID is being measured and not actual core voltage, im probs wrong I just haven't seen vid in cpuz lol. ive seen an extreme4 vcore line and its straight until bigger clocks/volatges/heat sets in. 

small overclocks or low voltage most cheap boards and all decent boards can hold a straight line. and like sarcastically said before software is crap at measuring hardware accurately.

but I must admit, the extreme4 for its price has some wicked voltage control!


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that looks like VID is being measured and not actual core voltage, im probs wrong I just haven't seen vid in cpuz lol. ive seen an extreme4 vcore line and its straight until bigger clocks/volatges/heat sets in.
> 
> small overclocks or low voltage most cheap boards and all decent boards can hold a straight line. and like sarcastically said before software is crap at measuring hardware accurately.
> 
> but I must admit, the extreme4 for its price has some wicked voltage control!



Oh it is without a doubt reading the VID and not the actual core voltage


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2013)

cdawall said:


> You are basing your opinion off of software readings...those are always accurate.



considering how they shit all over the place with my asus board, i think they are 
i have no other option -.-


----------



## d1nky (May 11, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Oh it is without a doubt reading the VID and not the actual core voltage





de.das.dude said:


> considering how they shit all over the place with my asus board, i think they are
> i have no other option -.-



I use hwinfo64, itll give you the max/min/average as well as realtime 'software' readings.
you can click on a value and show a graph for it, however youll have to adjust the scale.

and up date cpuz, not sure when the screenie was taken tho. 

ive seen some very decent overclocks on the extreme4 and stock voltage/clocks with all those stupid features disabled (ce1 etc) you should still get a rock solid voltage line.

and id like to see it


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2013)

check speedfan. it is showing a rock solid voltage line. the graph in speed fan monitors it real time.
second screenie, i had prime running full.


----------



## d1nky (May 11, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> check speedfan. it is showing a rock solid voltage line. the graph in speed fan monitors it real time.
> second screenie, i had prime running full.



just seems exactly like the vid, not often vcore is exact as vid from bios to os to full load.

maybe sensors configuration is wrong.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2013)

nope. i tweaked some stuff in the BIOS.
well actually i did what it was told in a couple of options. Asrock had the nice courtesy to mention what to set for power options depending on what CPU i have  AM3, AM3+, if i have overclocked or not. etc 

i did those and this is the result.


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2013)

It will look something more similar to this when it is not reading the VID.







Remember the PWM section of my board is a good bit stronger and more stable than yours is especially considering it is an old school analog setup on yours...

review for you board shows .05-.1v offshoot for vcore. here


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2013)

i think mine is digital? there was something about a 2GHz polling frequency for the Vcore.

but hey, if it works who cares XD


let me try HW monitor.


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2013)

Old style L6717a controller with analog chokes.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2013)

left it running for 5 mins and paused prime after that.






voltage is still set at 1.2875


lol@ my max CPU temp. im using the stock aluminum one and its 40C in the case 
hyper 212 evo should have arrived today by now...


----------



## d1nky (May 11, 2013)

cdawall what is your vcore fluctuation max temps/clock/voltage? between min and max vcore.

I was going to get that board but found this one for £140 where the crosshair is £180+



and ddd sometimes the analog is better, the digi vrms on asus give an overshoot of vcore. tend to throttle at lower temps compared to other vrms and sometimes have poor control depending on phases. 

my 12+2 phase design doesn't even have a rock solid voltage line. (asrock need to fix up the bios)

DDD ya got to show us the vcore, scroll down on the hwmonitor lol


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> left it running for 5 mins and paused prime after that.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130511/stability.png
> 
> ...



It appears to be pretty far off...








> After wiring up these read-outs, I started to benchmark with stock settings. I learned quickly that what I was given in any of my software was nothing near to what I was getting on my multimeter. In a previous section, I showed the difference with the CPU voltage. I will not go over that again. The NBv and the DDRv were right on, and since I do not play too much with those voltages, these contact points were hardly touched. What I kept my eye on most of the time was the CPU-NB voltage. Stock voltage of the CPU-NB is 1.125 V; what is on my multimeter is 1.138 V idle. That is a 0.013 V difference and it’s pretty big. The difference will continue to increase as the system is being pushed. Most likely this is due to the CPU-NBv LLC. On a lot of the new high-end AMD boards, you are now able to control the LLC on the CPU-NBv line. An option like that for this board may help with the gap that I’m seeing.





d1nky said:


> cdawall what is your vcore fluctuation max temps/clock/voltage? between min and max vcore.
> 
> I was going to get that board but found this one for £140 where the crosshair is £180+
> 
> ...



+/- .025v-.05v depending on LLC setting varified with meter readings when I was homestation, but that was only at 3.84ghz and 1.52v. The chips a bit of a power whore. I never tested its load gap with the chip maxed out and negative temps.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2013)

i meant 1.2875 LOL. i dont want to burn stuff 
i doubt it would even boot that high.

Vcore i set to 1.2875
NB i set to 1.25, since i lowered the timings, seems to help a bit.


and yeah D1nky, i build one with an asus 97 evo with digir VRM and it was crap. really hard to get the voltage you wanted as it overvolted it a bit on heavy stressing.
also, i had a 955BE on it at 4.0GHz, 1.45V with water cooling, and the board can even reach 3.8GHz anymore. so something depreciated.

will do moar testings later. seem starts on tuesday, and i know jack XD


----------



## d1nky (May 11, 2013)

I always write down my voltage numbers

bios
os - idle (min/max)
full load  (min/max)

make comparisons with LLC, check with temps and clocks. I know its not a physical measurement but im not into that.

@cdawall my largest flux was 0.040, high temps/ 1.5+v and large clocks. its all to do with the vrm temps.

ive even mounted a fan on the back of the board to cool the circuitary. when I done this before (ghetto style) the vrms only got warm. and my oc was rock solid!

tbh cases and even mobos should implement this feature, mobo temps drop and everything improves!


DDD you waiting for a delivery?! me too, its been about 3-4 days and still nothing! no wonder builds take so long lol


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> @cdawall my largest flux was 0.040, high temps/ 1.5+v and large clocks. its all to do with the vrm temps.
> 
> ive even mounted a fan on the back of the board to cool the circuitary. when I done this before (ghetto style) the vrms only got warm. and my oc was rock solid!
> 
> ...



The board was never intended to have LLC maxed out with such a low voltage so it overshot on mine. With LLC in the correct position that problem is gone. As it sits now with the current settings I am looking at .01-.02v max.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I always write down my voltage numbers
> 
> bios
> os - idle (min/max)
> ...



its beem 2 days after shipping now. usually takes a day. or two at max. i guess someone slacked off due to the weekends... :shadedshu


----------



## d1nky (May 11, 2013)

im friggin pissed after waiting around all day!!!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2013)

mines coming on monday


----------



## OneCool (May 31, 2013)




----------



## caveman59847 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Please add me to the Club*

Please add me to the club as I recently upgraded to the AMD Phenom II x6 1100T 3.3 GHz Black Edition. It took me some work but I was able to finally get it into the 4.0 GHz.





http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2819711

 Corsair Vengeance Series C70 Military Green Steel ATX Mid Tower
AsuS M4A79 Deluxe AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard
AMD Phenom II x6 1100t Black Edition 3.3 GHz overclocked to 4.1 GHz
Transcend AxeRam (2x 4GB) 240 Pin DDR2 SDRAM PC28500 1066
Corsair Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
HIS Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256 Bit GDDR5 PCI Express Graphics Card
XFX Pro 750W Black Edition Single Rail PSU
7 Noctua (NF-F12 PWM) 120mm Two Speed Focused Flow Fans 1500-1200 RPM


----------



## Irony (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice. I had a 1090T for over a year, it was the CPU in my first build. I loved it; right before I sold it and got this 8350 it started OCing really well and I got it to 4.4ghz once. The fastest I ever got really stable was 4.2 though. 


Oh also, if you want you can go to User CP up at the top of the page and fill out your system specs. Then everybody can see it if they want too


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 13, 2013)

Do you (TPU staff/guys/girls/etc....) accept some screen dump of 2 years old successfull/stable OC? I got one.  

Pic:






I hope SR (SteamRoller) will be just as good (if not better) than that; just hope that C:R* runs on this current PC.

*Carmageddon: Reincarnation.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2013)

I have played all of the old caramageddons and have C2: apocalypse now installed on my current PC 

I am sure the new one will play just fine  any idea when release will be?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jun 13, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I have played all of the old caramageddons and have C2: apocalypse now installed on my current PC
> 
> I am sure the new one will play just fine  any idea when release will be?



According to Neil "Nobby" Barnden (one of founders, the other is Patrick "Batwick" Buckland) - end of 2013. 

If you were one of 25$ KS backers you could also get Carma+Splat Pack free of charge off GOG.com; seeing you have Carmageddon 2 not really needed: you got all fan sites that have Splat Pack & C1 cars for Carma 2. 



Spoiler



Also you get DRM-free & Steam-based downloads of C:R abso-f***in'-lutely free if you were 25$ backer (+ Beta test the game). I'll drop few screens here if someone will make C:R-based thread here. 



*EDIT*

Sorry for off-topic above, have question: tried to DL LinX, found out i get redirected to some site & app is non existent, how's the other torture test called? The one that also let's you test PSU as well & is *not* of Intel's.

*EDIT #2*

Nevermind, it's OCCT Perestroika v4.4.0 even though Wikipedia says the latest version is 6.5.5: WTF???!!! Anyway, here's the screen:

OCCT 20min 8 threads Medium Data Set run @ 4.0GHz:






And it did it!!! Sorry for wall of text, to keep it short: Large Data Set & 4 threads gave me BSOD on 3rd minute of run. 3mins 9secs or something, but why give a f***. Is it saying to me that i can't even have 4.0GHz OC?  I'll stay with Medium Data Set & increase time it'll run for now. Maybe 1h run & 8 threads.


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 28, 2014)

Crazy overclocker here! I never knew about this club. Please add me. Got the 3rd highest frequency when compared to the first post.






Validation: 



Done using the AMD stock cooler with a modded fan(thermistor mod), an Asus M5A97 R2.0, Kingston Hyper X Blu DDR3 1600 MHz RAM(2*4 GB) clocked at 1878 MHz 9-10-9-24-1T. CPU/NB is clocked at 2.8 GHz @ 1.25V LLC on.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Crazy overclocker here! I never knew about this club. Please add me. Got the 3rd highest frequency when compared to the first post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah that's 100mhz more than my highest oc on a 955 too bad i don't have any Phenom II anymore


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 28, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh yeah that's 100mhz more than my highest oc on a 955 too bad i don't have any Phenom II anymore



 I even hit 4.3 GHz + but unstable. Maybe someday I can make that stable too. 
This is the 24/7 settings I use.
http://valid.canardpc.com/my3xq1


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> I even hit 4.3 GHz + but unstable. Maybe someday I can make that stable too.
> This is the 24/7 settings I use.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/my3xq1


well i did hold no glory ... all i did was to pu the multi on 20.5 nothing more involved


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 28, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well i did hold no glory ... all i did was to pu the multi on 2.5 nothing more involved



 I wasted days and days trying to achieve 4 GHz. It was never stable. Now, it is a piece of cake for me. And of many Phenom II overclocks I have seen, I have one of the best clocks for everything. Not just the clock speed, my RAM is at 1870 MHz 9-10-9-24-1T, IMC at 2.8 GHz and that gives me a memory bandwidth of 16 GB/s benched with Sandra. And trust me, I have seen my rig to perform better than a FX 4100, 4300, 6100. I didn't get the opportunity to test with other AMD CPUs till now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> I wasted days and days trying to achieve 4 GHz. It was never stable. Now, it is a piece of cake for me. And of many Phenom II overclocks I have seen, I have one of the best clocks for everything. Not just the clock speed, my RAM is at 1870 MHz 9-10-9-24-1T, IMC at 2.8 GHz and that gives me a memory bandwidth of 16 GB/s benched with Sandra. And trust me, I have seen my rig to perform better than a FX 4100, 4300, 6100. I didn't get the opportunity to test with other AMD CPUs till now.


i guess since it was a 2nd hand cpu, i got a well binned one ... stable no probs no need to touch the FSB (at that time i had only crap 1333 stick....  ) i tried some multi+fsb oc with the HR-02 Macho once i got it but 4.2 was stable with a random daily bsod 4.4 was the highest attained but stable only for 5 minutes OCCT 

now with my X4 760K and the A88X i have i think i might fiddle with the bios a bit, but not too much since in a µATX sugo SG09B and only with a Scythe Katana 4 (even if its a real good performer for a 3 heatpipe 92mm cooler)


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 28, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> i guess since it was a 2nd hand cpu, i got a well binned one ... stable no probs no need to touch the FSB (at that time i had only crap 1333 stick....  ) i tried some multi+fsb oc with the HR-02 Macho once i got it but 4.2 was stable with a random daily bsod 4.4 was the highest attained but stable only for 5 minutes OCCT
> 
> now with my X4 760K and the A88X i have i think i might fiddle with the bios a bit, but not too much since in a µATX sugo SG09B and only with a Scythe Katana 4 (even if its a real good performer for a 3 heatpipe 92mm cooler)



You can always overclock at stock voltage.  My Phenom II X4 955 overclocks to 3.7 GHz at less than stock voltage.  And temps increase by 1 degree C. Not a big deal.  And micro ATX boards OC good too. I had an Asus M4A88TD M-EVO/USB3 and it was the first board with my 955. I managed 4.12 GHz with that too and kept a 3.8-3.9 GHz 24/7 overclock. I accidentally killed it while cleaning one day.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> You can always overclock at stock voltage.  My Phenom II X4 955 overclocks to 3.7 GHz at less than stock voltage.  And temps increase by 1 degree C. Not a big deal.  And micro ATX boards OC good too. I had an Asus M4A88TD M-EVO/USB3 and it was the first board with my 955. I managed 4.12 GHz with that too and kept a 3.8-3.9 GHz 24/7 overclock. I accidentally killed it while cleaning one day.


well 1st thing i changed was 42 instead of 38 base multi  

ok enough non phenom II im off  and since it is neither a APU  or a FX .... i don't have a club for my X4 760K  ... unless i start one myself  with me myself and i


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 29, 2014)

nice OC itsakjt


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 1, 2014)

New OS, new CPU-Z validation:







Still validates, but why it lowered the bus speed all of a sudden? Dunno whether to laugh or beat the f**k out of the entire PC cause of this; BIOS reports 4.0GHz no problem. Yet the additional .6 of RAM frequency makes me really happy: metalhead overclock!!!!!


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 1, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> New OS, new CPU-Z validation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For a good performance increase, overclock the IMC(CPU/NB). My CPU has it at 2.8 GHz @ 1.25V LLC on. Memory bandwidth plays an important role when you are gaming.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 2, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> For a good performance increase, overclock the IMC(CPU/NB). My CPU has it at 2.8 GHz @ 1.25V LLC on. Memory bandwidth plays an important role when you are gaming.


Agreed imc speed does help lots


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 6, 2014)

I have some not so good news to spill out. lol My SSD got damaged (don't ask) so now i'm back with my elderly HDD (VRaptor with Vista Ultimate SP2 on it &  i'll have to revert back my sys specs here to reflect it). Thanx for advises itsakjt & Athlonite. Once i get it (SSD) working i'll do just that. 

P.S. I'm buying FX-8350 next week so see ya @ AMD FX OC'ers Club. (Crosshair V Formula-Z will be bought March 10, though).


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 7, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> I have some not so good news to spill out. lol My SSD got damaged (don't ask) so now i'm back with my elderly HDD (VRaptor with Vista Ultimate SP2 on it &  i'll have to revert back my sys specs here to reflect it). Thanx for advises itsakjt & Athlonite. Once i get it (SSD) working i'll do just that.
> 
> P.S. I'm buying FX-8350 next week so see ya @ AMD FX OC'ers Club. (Crosshair V Formula-Z will be bought March 10, though).




I wouldn't waste the xtra money on the formula -Z just get the plain formula


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 7, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> I wouldn't waste the xtra money on the formula -Z just get the plain formula



Doesn't cost much @ eBay (varies), & besides why would you distract me from what i wanna buy? lol Last time i looked for it (last night actually) i found someone selling it for ~650 *sheckels* or less than 200$; ~120$ actually. Box & sh*t.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 7, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> I wouldn't waste the xtra money on the formula -Z just get the plain formula


I have the Sabertooth and CHV-z, both are great boards. Unless you need ROG connect or some of the other options the Sabertooth would suit you fine. Not trying to talk you out of anything just saving some $ if possible. I got my CHV-z used it's a great board. I should hook up my old 965 and see what I can squeeze out of her.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 7, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I have the Sabertooth and CHV-z, both are great boards. Unless you need ROG connect or some of the other options the Sabertooth would suit you fine. Not trying to talk you out of anything just saving some $ if possible. I got my CHV-z used it's a great board. I should hook up my old 965 and see what I can squeeze out of her.



Yup, they do.  Maybe i'll check out my ageing but still 1000% trusty 965BE on it (CVF-Z) for kicks before kickin' in 8350. lol Keep headbangin'. 

*EDIT*

And i'm back with SSD & Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1; OS loads in seconds from POST all the way to desktop, browser too & it seems the CPU (OC'd) temps got even bit lower. BTW itsakjt & Athlonite: my RAM freq is 1333MHz & CPU/NB @ 2400MHz; CPU/NB voltage - 1.20v, same as HT & NB voltage. 965BE won't accept anything above 1333MHz for RAM; 2400MHz CPU/NB frequency is basically overkill, or is it?


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 12, 2014)

Made a run at the 965 tonight, 4854Mhz CPU-z valid on water. http://valid.canardpc.com/mfvunh NB 2915


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 12, 2014)

congrats that's a great OC Johan45


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 12, 2014)

Things were working well tonight!


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 12, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Yup, they do.  Maybe i'll check out my ageing but still 1000% trusty 965BE on it (CVF-Z) for kicks before kickin' in 8350. lol Keep headbangin'.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> And i'm back with SSD & Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1; OS loads in seconds from POST all the way to desktop, browser too & it seems the CPU (OC'd) temps got even bit lower. BTW itsakjt & Athlonite: my RAM freq is 1333MHz & CPU/NB @ 2400MHz; CPU/NB voltage - 1.20v, same as HT & NB voltage. 965BE won't accept anything above 1333MHz for RAM; 2400MHz CPU/NB frequency is basically overkill, or is it?




my 965 runs 1600MHz 9-9-9 with 2400MHz on the IMC /NB I can't make the HT go any higher than 2000MHz though even setting it higher does have an effect it just runs at 2000 and that's it


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 12, 2014)

@YautjaLord 
I wasn't sure if that last sentence was a statement or a question. The 965 "officially" supports 1333MHz for RAM. Most will run 1600 without too much difficulty. The ram in my Validation was running 1806, 7-8-7-24 @ 1.65v it's an old G.Skill Flare kit. The NB plays an important part in ram performance and stability at higher clocks. The higher your OC the higher you "should" run the CPU_NB to help stabilize.  I always leave the HT around stock frequency and volts, the NB was at 2960 and 1.28v. I know a validation isn't working the CPU so I'll post this Cine11.5 shot I did on my way up, took top spot for water at HWbot.


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 12, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Yup, they do.  Maybe i'll check out my ageing but still 1000% trusty 965BE on it (CVF-Z) for kicks before kickin' in 8350. lol Keep headbangin'.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> And i'm back with SSD & Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1; OS loads in seconds from POST all the way to desktop, browser too & it seems the CPU (OC'd) temps got even bit lower. BTW itsakjt & Athlonite: my RAM freq is 1333MHz & CPU/NB @ 2400MHz; CPU/NB voltage - 1.20v, same as HT & NB voltage. 965BE won't accept anything above 1333MHz for RAM; 2400MHz CPU/NB frequency is basically overkill, or is it?



The CPU should accept 1600 MHz RAM without any issues. Try setting the RAM timings manually to 9-9-9-24 and increase the RAM voltage slightly. And no CPU/NB above 2400 MHz is not overkill. Memory bandwidth greatly increases with a simple increase of the CPU/NB. Phenom II X4 C3 chips should hit 2600-2700 MHz easily on the CPU/NB at around 1.3V. Mine is at 2800 MHz at 1.25V and the RAMs at 1870 MHz 9-10-9-24-1T @ 1.65V(stock for the RAM). All the best.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 12, 2014)

I just checked your specs and the 16Gb will make it harder for the IMC to keep up is it 2x8Gb or 4x4Gb.  If it's 4x4 try taking 2 stcks out for testing to get the speed and timings down. After that you may need to raise voltage for the ram and CPU-NB and drop for 1T to 2T possibly loosen the refresh a bit. but it should work.

When I got home I did a few runs with the 965 to show you what a difference the NB can make. All were done at 4.2G, 1860 Ram same timings
NB at 2327

NB at 2790

NB at 3026

And a cinebench run at 3026


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I just checked your specs and the 16Gb will make it harder for the IMC to keep up is it 2x8Gb or 4x4Gb.  If it's 4x4 try taking 2 stcks out for testing to get the speed and timings down. After that you may need to raise voltage for the ram and CPU-NB and drop for 1T to 2T possibly loosen the refresh a bit. but it should work.



2x8GB 1333MHz 1.5v 9-9-9-24-1T G.Skill RipjawsX.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 12, 2014)

I would still try to get it to work with the same timings and 1.65v and 1.2 CPU_NB. There really is no guarantee that you can get more out of it bu most will. It could just be your ram holding you back and not the NB. I have multiple kits of ram and these two just get along really well. Also it's only 2x2Gb


----------



## Vario (Feb 12, 2014)

Tried running samsung 30nm green on a asrock extreme 3 970, best clocks ended up being 1066 to 1600 with typical latency scaling, is that the board limitation?  Ram goes up to 2400 on other systems.

The cpu is a Phenom II 965 BE that runs 4.0 stable.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll probably play with timings & sh*t too once i'll get C5F-Z. Found someone selling this mobo for less than grand (in sheckels). Lower from 1T to 2T & raise CPU/NB frequency & voltage? I'll see it happen March 10.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't know the board says it supports up to 2000 OC'd


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 12, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> I'll probably play with timings & sh*t too once i'll get C5F-Z. Found someone selling this mobo for less than grand (in sheckels). Lower from 1T to 2T & raise CPU/NB frequency & voltage? I'll see it happen March 10.


 This is a nice board, you won't be disappointed. I'm using an old beta bios ver.508 works great from 965 to 9370


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 13, 2014)

Vario said:


> Tried running samsung 30nm green on a asrock extreme 3 970, best clocks ended up being 1066 to 1600 with typical latency scaling, is that the board limitation?  Ram goes up to 2400 on other systems.
> 
> The cpu is a Phenom II 965 BE that runs 4.0 stable.


Deneb based AMD Phenom II Cpu's only support upto DDR3 1600 ram to get higher you need to start playing with FSB speeds by upping the FSB and lowering the multi


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 13, 2014)

^Absolutely true. I have the HT Ref at 233 MHz, CPU multiplier at 16.5 and NB at 2.8 GHz and get a memory clock of 1866 MHz. 
Also I have found that my chip does not even POST above 4.4 GHz. How much voltage do I need to at least have 4.5 GHz and boot into Windows for a CPU-Z screen? I have tried maximum 1.6V.


----------



## Vario (Feb 13, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> Deneb based AMD Phenom II Cpu's only support upto DDR3 1600 ram to get higher you need to start playing with FSB speeds by upping the FSB and lowering the multi



Thanks I had it running all multiplier, supports tight timings.  Was setting up my old machine for a sale and went 1066 with really tight timings ( cant remember off the top of my head) and it ran nice with that setup.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 13, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> ^Absolutely true. I have the HT Ref at 233 MHz, CPU multiplier at 16.5 and NB at 2.8 GHz and get a memory clock of 1866 MHz.
> Also I have found that my chip does not even POST above 4.4 GHz. How much voltage do I need to at least have 4.5 GHz and boot into Windows for a CPU-Z screen? I have tried maximum 1.6V.


 
I just checked that first Cinebench I posted the Voltage was 1.6v at 4440 Mhz, I have to add that I booted into windows at 4.2 and used AI Suite to go up from there. I see you're using an Asus board itsakjt so AI Suite should work for you. I don't use this software often since it can be kind of buggy but it'll work great just for a validation. You can raise the volts and the multi with it. I was above 1,7v for that validation that I posted.


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 13, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I just checked that first Cinebench I posted the Voltage was 1.6v at 4440 Mhz, I have to add that I booted into windows at 4.2 and used AI Suite to go up from there. I see you're using an Asus board itsakjt so AI Suite should work for you. I don't use this software often since it can be kind of buggy but it'll work great just for a validation. You can raise the volts and the multi with it. I was above 1,7v for that validation that I posted.



Yeah I have AI Suite(disabled the start up services) and tried with that also(TurboV). System freezes or is highly unstable at anything above 4.4 GHz. Its weird because otherwise, my chip is a good overclocker. I tried on 3 different motherboards. I had an Asus M4A88TD-M EVO/USB3 and tried there. Same results i.e. max 4.4 GHz. Tried with an Asus M4A785TD-V EVO and same 4.4 GHz max. And now with my present board too. I can do 4.3 at 1.6V. Is it because my cooling is insufficient? Or something else? I have the modded stock cooler but it should not be a problem for just posting just a CPU-Z screen! Or am I missing something? @Johan45


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 13, 2014)

T


itsakjt said:


> Yeah I have AI Suite(disabled the start up services) and tried with that also(TurboV). System freezes or is highly unstable at anything above 4.4 GHz. Its weird because otherwise, my chip is a good overclocker. I tried on 3 different motherboards. I had an Asus M4A88TD-M EVO/USB3 and tried there. Same results i.e. max 4.4 GHz. Tried with an Asus M4A785TD-V EVO and same 4.4 GHz max. And now with my present board too. I can do 4.3 at 1.6V. Is it because my cooling is insufficient? Or something else? I have the modded stock cooler but it should not be a problem for just posting just a CPU-Z screen! Or am I missing something? @Johan45


 

Temps would have been my first guess, running a modded stock cooler probably isn't going to get you any higher.  I'm on an unconventional external loop with a 700 GPH pump and a Phobya 1260 supernova. I use this to cool 2 high power systems at the same time.


----------



## Vario (Feb 13, 2014)

IIRC, I couldn't get above 4.2 to boot, despite the 4.1ghz speed max temperature being about 55*C and the voltage being 1.4v.  Maybe it was my mobo's 4+1 power phase design. Is that typical with Deneb non-980's?

My ram got flaky at 4.1, it was strange.  Only showing 8 gb of my 16gb, etc.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 13, 2014)

Vario said:


> IIRC, I couldn't get above 4.2 to boot, despite the 4.1ghz speed max temperature being about 55*C and the voltage being 1.4v.  Maybe it was my mobo's 4+1 power phase design. Is that typical with Deneb non-980's?


These PIIs tend to get a bit wonky right around the 55c mark so it's not surprising. On air I had a hard time with 4.0 but my chip needs 1.5v and would crash in P95 everytime with water it run no problem.


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 13, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> Temps would have been my first guess, running a modded stock cooler probably isn't going to get you any higher.  I'm on an unconventional external loop with a 700 GPH pump and a Phobya 1260 supernova. I use this to cool 2 high power systems at the same time.


Thanks for the info.  What cooler do I need? Will a good air cooler be enough for at least a CPU-Z validation?


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 13, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Thanks for the info.  What cooler do I need? Will a good air cooler be enough for at least a CPU-Z validation?


 That I couldn't say it depends on how hot you're getting. A Hyper 212 wasn't enough to run 4.0 for me but all you want is a validation?? I've heard good things about the Dark rock pro, never tried one but.....


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 13, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> That I couldn't say it depends on how hot you're getting. A Hyper 212 wasn't enough to run 4.0 for me but all you want is a validation?? I've heard good things about the Dark rock pro, never tried one but.....


Gotta check.  Yeah I would be happy to run 4.0 GHz 24/7 and 4.2 max. Above that, I think it would be impractical to run this CPU 24/7 @ 4.2 GHz+ for the reliability and power efficiency.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 13, 2014)

And just plain wear and tear, alot depends on the V_Core needed and heat.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 17, 2014)

Well looks like I'll be leaving the club guys I just bought me an AMD FX 8320 to slap in my Crosshair V Formula  
hopefully it will be by weeks end so I can have a good play over the weekend


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 17, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> Well looks like I'll be leaving the club guys I just bought me an AMD FX 8320 to slap in my Crosshair V Formula
> hopefully it will be by weeks end so I can have a good play over the weekend


 You can always toss the 956 back in for a stroll down memory lane.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes I could always put it back in the old Crosshair IV formula 

well it's goodbye to the 965 and hello to the 8320 so far so good 

and reusing it in the CHIV will have to wait till I can afford some more ram


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 10, 2014)

Here's the new (1.69) CPU-Z validation of my still old & still trusty 965BE working in Crosshair V Formula-Z - this *THING *does bump up some few MHz to 4.0GHz:







I promised - i delivered: before i switch to FX-8350 i told i'll post the 965BE's OC on this particular board, so here it is. Three, *THREE *consecutive years of this frequency without [almost] any hiccup!!!! This is the respect you give to such awesome CPU! See ya all @ FX OC'ers Club, tomorrow i'll go for assembling & OC'ing this beast to 4.4/4.5GHz along with RAM. Thanx all for this F***in'A Phenom II OC'ing ride. Cheers, keep headbangin'.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 10, 2014)

you need to set it from the bios to use the xmp profile.


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 19, 2014)

Did 4324 MHz on my Phenom II X4 955 Deneb. Its will turn 3 years old this June and still has its max OC potential. Kudos to AMD and me for the love to my computer.  Here's the validation.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 21, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Did 4324 MHz on my Phenom II X4 955 Deneb. Its will turn 3 years old this June and still has its max OC potential. Kudos to AMD and me for the love to my computer.  Here's the validation.


 
Nice itsakjt, those 955s were always good clockers.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 22, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Did 4324 MHz on my Phenom II X4 955 Deneb. Its will turn 3 years old this June and still has its max OC potential. Kudos to AMD and me for the love to my computer.  Here's the validation.


On air or water itsakjt and (never mind what Volts/temps were you getting) forgot to click the validation


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 22, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> On air or water itsakjt and (never mind what Volts/temps were you getting) forgot to click the validation


On air and not only that, with the stock cooler.  Recently got a Corsair GS 700. So now out of money. My next target is a new chassis and cooler.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 23, 2014)

Picked up an AMD PII X6 1090T and gave it a run yesterday, nice chip it was running 4.4 stable with 1.5v then it just skyrocketed after that here's the max I squeezed lat night. http://valid.canardpc.com/t7wk7v


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Picked up an AMD PII X6 1090T and gave it a run yesterday, nice chip it was running 4.4 stable with 1.5v then it just skyrocketed after that here's the max I squeezed lat night. http://valid.canardpc.com/t7wk7v
> 
> View attachment 56216


I bet it will give a fx 8350 a ass whoopin.


----------



## Johan45 (May 6, 2014)

Ya it does but only at some things. Give them a run at HWBot prime and the FX puts it to shame but cinebench my FX-6350 can' even touch it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 9, 2014)

After the wcg challenge I am going to do some seriuos benching. I have a couple chips I want to see where they top off at.


----------



## Johan45 (May 9, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> After the wcg challenge I am going to do some seriuos benching. I have a couple chips I want to see where they top off at.


I have a 955BE in the mail headed this way, should be here soon. These old Phenom IIs are just fun to push. It would be a lot more fun if it were still -20c outside but it's not.


----------



## suraswami (May 9, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I have a 955BE in the mail headed this way, should be here soon. These old Phenom IIs are just fun to push. It would be a lot more fun if it were still -20c outside but it's not.



You so bored?


----------



## Johan45 (May 9, 2014)

suraswami said:


> You so bored?


 

Who Me ???


----------



## suraswami (May 9, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Who Me ???     View attachment 56550



yeah.  getting all those old retired people and giving them heart attack!! (I meant those Phenoms )


----------



## Johan45 (May 9, 2014)

I just haven't been able to do any real benching lately cause of the warm weather Swami, I gotta fix this before I get a bit crazy.


----------



## itsakjt (May 9, 2014)

suraswami said:


> yeah.  getting all those old retired people and giving them heart attack!! (I meant those Phenoms )


Dude, Phenom II X4s and X6s still rock! I still use a Phenom II system as my only primary and gaming rig. I cannot upgrade to what I want since I am a student now and earn very little on my own(I live in India so you must know or heard about her limitations). But it gets the job done and I am happy and so are many of my friends with the same condition as me. I currently have got an Asus R9 280X as a review sample and games run very good(Battlefield 4 at 62 FPS average all maxed out and Grid 2 at 85-100 FPS all maxed and 8x AA). So the bottle-necking is not much in my 1080p 60 Hz screen which is very common here and in fact, in many places of the world.


----------



## suraswami (May 9, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Dude, Phenom II X4s and X6s still rock! I still use a Phenom II system as my only primary and gaming rig. I cannot upgrade to what I want since I am a student now and earn very little on my own(I live in India so you must know or heard about her limitations). But it gets the job done and I am happy and so are many of my friends with the same condition as me. I currently have got an Asus R9 280X as a review sample and games run very good(Battlefield 4 at 62 FPS average all maxed out and Grid 2 at 85-100 FPS all maxed and 8x AA). So the bottle-necking is not much in my 1080p 60 Hz screen which is very common here and in fact, in many places of the world.



Dude I was just joking around, and I am from India too (but live in Republic of Asia).  I own few Phenom IIs (X2, X3, X4 and X6) and few Athlons and they all still rock.  I upgraded my family machine from X3 to X6 and I upgraded mine from X6 to FX 8xxx.  My son uses the X6, me and my son play Age of Empires on LAN (father son bonding time).  Hardcore AMD fan, My gaming, media centers, servers and laptops all AMD based, only intel chip I own is a dumb Atom!!


----------



## itsakjt (May 9, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Dude I was just joking around, and I am from India too (but live in Republic of Asia).  I own few Phenom IIs (X2, X3, X4 and X6) and few Athlons and they all still rock.  I upgraded my family machine from X3 to X6 and I upgraded mine from X6 to FX 8xxx.  My son uses the X6, me and my son play Age of Empires on LAN (father son bonding time).  Hardcore AMD fan, My gaming, media centers, servers and laptops all AMD based, only intel chip I own is a dumb Atom!!



Following you on TPU now.  #IndiaThings.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I have a 955BE in the mail headed this way, should be here soon. These old Phenom IIs are just fun to push. It would be a lot more fun if it were still -20c outside but it's not.


I have a 1090t, 1055t, and my 8350 I am going to play with. The 1090t has been running 3.6 for well a long time crunching 100% load so I know him can do more and the 1055t has been at 3.2 or 3.5 crunching. I am going to use the Rev 4 giga 990fxa ud3. When I am done with those I am going to either pick up another 8350 or a 8320 and build another cruncher around the rev 4 board.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 10, 2014)

i'd just love to get a 95w 1055t, I think i'd be able to overclock it decently with my board. I do need some more ram though, unfortunately an 8gb kit of ddr2 1066 is kinda expensive now, though i guess i could just get another 2x2gb set of ddr2 800, but the ram i have now is showing its age (6+ years!, about as old as this whole thread!)


----------



## Johan45 (May 19, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Dude, Phenom II X4s and X6s still rock! I still use a Phenom II system as my only primary and gaming rig. I cannot upgrade to what I want since I am a student now and earn very little on my own(I live in India so you must know or heard about her limitations). But it gets the job done and I am happy and so are many of my friends with the same condition as me. I currently have got an Asus R9 280X as a review sample and games run very good(Battlefield 4 at 62 FPS average all maxed out and Grid 2 at 85-100 FPS all maxed and 8x AA). So the bottle-necking is not much in my 1080p 60 Hz screen which is very common here and in fact, in many places of the world.





suraswami said:


> yeah.  getting all those old retired people and giving them heart attack!! (I meant those Phenoms )



Well I didn't manage to give it a heart attack but it did do a little dancing.





And a few benches
http://hwbot.org/submission/2548671_
http://hwbot.org/submission/2548692_
http://hwbot.org/submission/2549386_


----------



## itsakjt (May 19, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Well I didn't manage to give it a heart attack but it did do a little dancing.
> 
> View attachment 56792
> 
> ...


AWESOME! How did you manage to cool that? I mean the cooling?


----------



## Johan45 (May 19, 2014)

With a big azz rad and a 700 GPH pump


----------



## suraswami (May 19, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Well I didn't manage to give it a heart attack but it did do a little dancing.
> 
> View attachment 56792
> 
> ...



Well now you are tempting me to wake up few old guys at home and make them run this race!!


----------



## itsakjt (May 19, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> With a big azz rad and a 700 GPH pump
> 
> View attachment 56794


Oh my gawd!


----------



## Johan45 (May 19, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Oh my gawd!


 I though you'd like that. It's warm here noe or I would have had higher clocks. I can hang that rad outside in the winter and take advantage of -20c goodness.


----------



## itsakjt (May 19, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I though you'd like that. It's warm here noe or I would have had higher clocks. I can hang that rad outside in the winter and take advantage of -20c goodness.


Lucky you. Here in Kolkata, India, it is 35 degree Celsius now.


----------



## Irony (May 20, 2014)

It was 102f here today. I object to that, should not be that hot in may...


----------



## Johan45 (May 20, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Lucky you. Here in Kolkata, India, it is 35 degree Celsius now.





Irony said:


> It was 102f here today. I object to that, should not be that hot in may...


 Those kind of temps would make it difficult to do much of anything rreally.  Summer is coming, that takes all my fun away


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Those kind of temps would make it difficult to do much of anything rreally.  Summer is coming, that takes all my fun away


Exactly. Going out has become impossible and in India, there are not much AC buses or public AC transport. Those which are there are expensive(more than 6 times the fare of normal transport) and so we cannot afford such luxury everyday. Third world woes.


----------



## Johan45 (May 20, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Exactly. Going out has become impossible and in India, there are not much AC buses or public AC transport. Those which are there are expensive(more than 6 times the fare of normal transport) and so we cannot afford such luxury everyday. Third world woes.


 Now I see whay so many immigate to Canada. Everything has AC here except my house and where I work. When it gets really hot we just go into town and hang out in the mall for a couple hours to cool off.


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Now I see whay so many immigate to Canada. Everything has AC here except my house and where I work. When it gets really hot we just go into town and hang out in the mall for a couple hours to cool off.


Yeah true. And Canada is comfortable even in summer. Living here is becoming kind of impossible in this hot and humid climate. This year, there were many days in which the temperature went to 41 degree C! Can you believe it? But I cannot do anything at the moment. I am a 3rd year computer science engineering student and will be giving my finals at this time next year. Then only, I will become officially eligible for a job(everything's corrupt here and its been like this for decades). 
So after my graduation, I have my dreams to explore various places of the world and if possible, settle somewhere better. Even in India, there are better places but Kolkata is just too hot now.


----------



## suraswami (May 20, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Yeah true. And Canada is comfortable even in summer. Living here is becoming kind of impossible in this hot and humid climate. This year, there were many days in which the temperature went to 41 degree C! Can you believe it? But I cannot do anything at the moment. I am a 3rd year computer science engineering student and will be giving my finals at this time next year. Then only, I will become officially eligible for a job(everything's corrupt here and its been like this for decades).
> So after my graduation, I have my dreams to explore various places of the world and if possible, settle somewhere better. Even in India, there are better places but Kolkata is just too hot now.



I thought Chennai was hot and humid?  Much of the heat is because of too much hot polluted gases/fumes/smoke out of those unclean and unmonitored vehicles.  It adds more during hot months.


----------



## Johan45 (May 20, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Yeah true. And Canada is comfortable even in summer. Living here is becoming kind of impossible in this hot and humid climate. This year, there were many days in which the temperature went to 41 degree C! Can you believe it? But I cannot do anything at the moment. I am a 3rd year computer science engineering student and will be giving my finals at this time next year. Then only, I will become officially eligible for a job(everything's corrupt here and its been like this for decades).
> So after my graduation, I have my dreams to explore various places of the world and if possible, settle somewhere better. Even in India, there are better places but Kolkata is just too hot now.


 Good luck with your studies, I have heard from some that the corruption is so bad it's impossible to do anything unless you want to "pay" a bit extra.


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2014)

suraswami said:


> I thought Chennai was hot and humid?  Much of the heat is because of too much hot polluted gases/fumes/smoke out of those unclean and unmonitored vehicles.  It adds more during hot months.



Yes man, same here in Kolkata. And since summer from the middle of March, it has rained just two days! 



Johan45 said:


> Good luck with your studies, I have heard from some that the corruption is so bad it's impossible to do anything unless you want to "pay" a bit extra.



Exactly. People are so unscrupulous here that you have to pay an extra 50 Rupees to a cab driver if its late night though there are many other taxis who are honest. So you can guess. Then there's politics and what not! Thankfully, I did not have to pay those people for anything I have done in my life so far except a 30 Rupees to a police officer because I had my earphones plugged while crossing the road. But it was my fault.


----------



## Irony (May 20, 2014)

I live in western kansas now, used to live right in the middle of kansas. I've seen it up to 117 there, (google says that's 47c) and a couple years ago we had something like 53 days in a row over 100f, It was a new record here. And in the winter it sometimes gets -25f. It's probly one of the biggest temperature ranges there is; Almost everyone has AC here tho, there's still some people that dont It's tough without AC. I would much rather it was below freezing than miserably hot

I have some friends from up north in the US, and they're always like, you guys all have AC down there? what do you need it for...



How much rain do you guys get over there?


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2014)

Irony said:


> I live in western kansas now, used to live right in the middle of kansas. I've seen it up to 117 there, (google says that's 47c) and a couple years ago we had something like 53 days in a row over 100f, It was a new record here. And in the winter it sometimes gets -25f. It's probly one of the biggest temperature ranges there is; Almost everyone has AC here tho, there's still some people that dont It's tough without AC. I would much rather it was below freezing than miserably hot
> 
> I have some friends from up north in the US, and they're always like, you guys all have AC down there? what do you need it for...
> 
> ...



Just average. In monsoon, there's torrential rain usually and continues for days, sometimes 2-3 weeks. Thanks to the authority, we still have places where a lot of water logging occurs(being sarcastic). Used to happen just in the front of my home as well but thank god they fixed the issue here. Seriously, India needs to improve. It has great goods but has got the worst of bads.


----------



## Irony (May 20, 2014)

Oh ok. It doesn't rain much here, like less than 20 inches a year. The rivers don't even have water in em anymore, and the last couple years all the lakes have dropped quite a lot


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2014)

Irony said:


> Oh ok. It doesn't rain much here, like less than 20 inches a year. The rivers don't even have water in em anymore, and the last couple years all the lakes have dropped quite a lot



I see. Any researches as to why it stopped raining?


----------



## Irony (May 20, 2014)

It wasn't really a sudden thing. per se. It kinda goes back about a hundred years to when all the tallgrass that covered this whole area of the US was plowed up for farmground. I talked to some old guys in their 90s, and they said that when they were little kids it would cloud up and rain every afternoon, all spring and summer. It was the same in eastern colorado. But then after they plowed it up, there was the dustbowl, and the weather has been drier here ever since. Water table has been dropping in the last few years too, water wells go dry sometimes and have to be drilled deeper. Most are a couple hundred feet. Most of the water used around here is for crops, alot of the irrigation pumps run up to 1000 gallons per minute. If you dont water em they wont grow worth cutting tho

Seems strange to me, cuz where i just moved from, like less than 200 miles east got twice as much rain, and the water table is just a few feet below the surface. You could dig a 10ft hole and it would have water in the bottom the next morning. Out here you could probly dig a hole 100ft and not hit water. Every place is just different i guess


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2014)

I see. Nature things. We are still yet to understand everything.


----------



## Vario (May 20, 2014)

Irony said:


> It wasn't really a sudden thing. per se. It kinda goes back about a hundred years to when all the tallgrass that covered this whole area of the US was plowed up for farmground. I talked to some old guys in their 90s, and they said that when they were little kids it would cloud up and rain every afternoon, all spring and summer. It was the same in eastern colorado. But then after they plowed it up, there was the dustbowl, and the weather has been drier here ever since. Water table has been dropping in the last few years too, water wells go dry sometimes and have to be drilled deeper. Most are a couple hundred feet. Most of the water used around here is for crops, alot of the irrigation pumps run up to 1000 gallons per minute. If you dont water em they wont grow worth cutting tho
> 
> Seems strange to me, cuz where i just moved from, like less than 200 miles east got twice as much rain, and the water table is just a few feet below the surface. You could dig a 10ft hole and it would have water in the bottom the next morning. Out here you could probly dig a hole 100ft and not hit water. Every place is just different i guess


I read that the dustbowl wasn't so much man made as it was a coincidence that human farming was done during an unusually wet period.


----------



## Irony (May 21, 2014)

Idk, that's just what I've always heard from the old people around here. Some of my great grandparents lived through it, they said when the dust would pick up you couldn't see the sun. People would go outside to work, and suffocate. I was talking to a barber a couple weeks whos like 75 who said that even up until the 40s, the duststorms would be so bad you couldn't even see the lights inside the house. That would suck...

Oh, back on topic. I have a little athlon x4 630 that I'm gonna put in my Fatal1ty and see if I can get it to unlock to a phenom II. I read that some of em will


----------



## itsakjt (May 21, 2014)

Ok, back to topic again. I am getting a Phenom II X4 980BE rev C3. What is the average overclock on that chip using stock voltage? And is the IMC of the 980BE better than the 955BE? Experienced users, please shed some light.


----------



## suraswami (May 21, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Ok, back to topic again. I am getting a Phenom II X4 980BE rev C3. What is the average overclock on that chip using stock voltage? And is the IMC of the 980BE better than the 955BE? Experienced users, please shed some light.


IMC is the same but might clock more due to better binned CPU.  Why would you want to get a 980 if you have already clocked the 955 to 980 speeds?  May be 1090T would be a good CPU (unless the 980 is for another build).


----------



## itsakjt (May 21, 2014)

suraswami said:


> IMC is the same but might clock more due to better binned CPU.  Why would you want to get a 980 if you have already clocked the 955 to 980 speeds?  May be 1090T would be a good CPU (unless the 980 is for another build).


RMAing my 955 actually. It is not stable when running at HT 2000 MHz speeds. I have to underclock the HT to 1800 MHz to get it stable. Checked the board, its fine.


----------



## suraswami (May 21, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> RMAing my 955 actually. It is not stable when running at HT 2000 MHz speeds. I have to underclock the HT to 1800 MHz to get it stable. Checked the board, its fine.


RMA in India, does anybody take back anything that goes out of the store?  Is AMD replacing it for you?


----------



## itsakjt (May 21, 2014)

suraswami said:


> RMA in India, does anybody take back anything that goes out of the store?  Is AMD replacing it for you?


Yeah they are. My product is still under warranty. And yeah all manufacturers provide after sales support. Last year I RMA'ed my Asus M4A88TD M-EVO/USB3 motherboard.


----------



## Johan45 (May 27, 2014)

Just an update on the 955, Just hit 5.0 tonight

http://valid.canardpc.com/rg4ph1


----------



## itsakjt (May 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Just an update on the 955, Just hit 5.0 tonight
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rg4ph1


Man, I need to learn from you. I need to learn overclocking. How did you do it? What type of cooling did you use?


----------



## suraswami (May 28, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Man, I need to learn from you. I need to learn overclocking. How did you do it? What type of cooling did you use?



He has a car radiator sticking on his window with massive jet turbine fans!  When the fans are on full speed he can move his house to another cooler spot!


----------



## Irony (May 28, 2014)

I found it, Lol

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-fx-ocers-club.153443/page-142#post-3100798


----------



## Johan45 (May 28, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Man, I need to learn from you. I need to learn overclocking. How did you do it? What type of cooling did you use?


 


suraswami said:


> He has a car radiator sticking on his window with massive jet turbine fans!  When the fans are on full speed he can move his house to another cooler spot!





Irony said:


> I found it, Lol
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-fx-ocers-club.153443/page-142#post-3100798


 
Ya but this time I stuck it into a deep freezer. Muahahaha


----------



## Irony (May 28, 2014)

Do you put antifreeze in it? If you do, do you just use regular automotive antifreeze?


----------



## itsakjt (May 28, 2014)

Awesome. 
Well awesome news here too, I just got my 955BE replaced with a box packed factory sealed 980BE. 
I have done 4.0 GHz at 1.3875V LLC on stable.
Because of heating, I can't go anymore.
The stepping code is CACDC AC 1117FPM. How good should be the chip?


----------



## Johan45 (May 28, 2014)

Irony said:


> Do you put antifreeze in it? If you do, do you just use regular automotive antifreeze?


 
Yes and yes I use the long life red stuff. The green tends to have silicates in it which could damage my pump.




itsakjt said:


> Awesome.
> Well awesome news here too, I just got my 955BE replaced with a box packed factory sealed 980BE.
> I have done 4.0 GHz at 1.3875V LLC on stable.
> Because of heating, I can't go anymore.
> The stepping code is CACDC AC 1117FPM. How good should be the chip?


 
Good for you, lucky bugger. As for the CPU I haven't had any experience with the 980 and haven't seen many around either so no idea. 4.0 on less than 1.4v is a good start though.


----------



## itsakjt (May 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Yes and yes I use the long life red stuff. The green tends to have silicates in it which could damage my pump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm. Thanks. 
Can you tell me the stepping code of your 955?


----------



## Johan45 (May 29, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Hmm. Thanks.
> Can you tell me the stepping code of your 955?


 
 You'll have to wait till I pull it out unless there's a way to get that info, I'm not too familiar with stepping codes. Just what CPU-z shows.


----------



## itsakjt (May 29, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> You'll have to wait till I pull it out unless there's a way to get that info, I'm not too familiar with stepping codes. Just what CPU-z shows.



No problem. Do when you are comfortable. Its the one below the OPN. Starts with something like CACAC or CACDC or AACAC. 
And for a 24/7 overclock, what temperature should I look at? The CPU temperature or the CPU core temperature?


----------



## Johan45 (May 29, 2014)

Core temps below 60c , I find that any most of the denebs start to get a bit flaky in the mid to high 50s


----------



## itsakjt (May 30, 2014)

I see. Actually, keeping the core temps below 60 in this climate is quite difficult. Even at everything stock, the core temp goes to 62 degree C and the CPU temp goes to 53-55 degree C. I was reading a Phenom II spec sheet yesterday and it stated the Tcase max at 61 degree C.


----------



## Johan45 (May 30, 2014)

Loo


itsakjt said:


> I see. Actually, keeping the core temps below 60 in this climate is quite difficult. Even at everything stock, the core temp goes to 62 degree C and the CPU temp goes to 53-55 degree C. I was reading a Phenom II spec sheet yesterday and it stated the Tcase max at 61 degree C.


 That sounds about right for temp, maybe you should take the voltage off of auto and see if you can undervolt and maintain the speed, would help with the heat any way.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 1, 2014)

@itsakjt I got the stepping when I pulled it out today,, it's  CACDC AC 1248PGT


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 1, 2014)

I see. So the stepping code is same as mine, the date code is different. 1248PGT meaning manufactured in the 48th week of 2012. Don't know what the last 3 letters mean. 
Mine is 1117FPM. 17th week of 2011. And CACDC AC.
BTW, I did 4.53 GHz today using the stock cooler and at ambient 32 degree C. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/exi2hl 
Thanks for the information @Johan45.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 2, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> I see. So the stepping code is same as mine, the date code is different. 1248PGT meaning manufactured in the 48th week of 2012. Don't know what the last 3 letters mean.
> Mine is 1117FPM. 17th week of 2011. And CACDC AC.
> BTW, I did 4.53 GHz today using the stock cooler and at ambient 32 degree C.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/exi2hl
> Thanks for the information @Johan45.


 Nice clock especially on air!!


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah. I am trying to keep a 3000 MHz OC for the NB 24/7. But it just won't get stable. It is stable at 2800 MHz with just 1.175V. I set it to 1.1875 for a slight headroom. But even at 1.4V, it is not stable at 3 GHz.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 2, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Yeah. I am trying to keep a 3000 MHz OC for the NB 24/7. But it just won't get stable. It is stable at 2800 MHz with just 1.175V. I set it to 1.1875 for a slight headroom. But even at 1.4V, it is not stable at 3 GHz.


 That's too bad some do some don't, still looks like a nice CPU they gave you!


----------



## suraswami (Jun 2, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> I see. So the stepping code is same as mine, the date code is different. 1248PGT meaning manufactured in the 48th week of 2012. Don't know what the last 3 letters mean.
> Mine is 1117FPM. 17th week of 2011. And CACDC AC.
> BTW, I did 4.53 GHz today using the stock cooler and at ambient 32 degree C.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/exi2hl
> Thanks for the information @Johan45.



Nice, keep it going.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 6, 2014)

When I had an AM3 set, I got the worst damn 965BE (C3) ever. Only 3.7GHz stable and it ran as hot like Hell.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 8, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> When I had an AM3 set, I got the worst damn 965BE (C3) ever. Only 3.7GHz stable and it ran as hot like Hell.


Well overclocking is lottery anyways. 
I personally think the best chip for overclocking and getting personal happiness is the 955BE. Clocked at 3.2 GHz, 99% of the chips go to easily 3.7-3.8 GHz. That 500-600 MHz OC will make anyone happy. Also many 955s can hit 4-4.1 GHz also especially the C3 revisions. Thats a lot over stock. But consider a 980 BE where the default clock is 3.7 GHz, the average overclock is around 4-4.1 GHz. That is only a 300-400 MHz increase. But considering a 955 can do those also, that does not make the 980 anything special. 

Ok so I got a little question here. If I overclock my 980 and run Cinebench for the small time it takes to run(just for setting records and all), and if the temps exceed 65C will it be damaged?


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 9, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Ok so I got a little question here. If I overclock my 980 and run Cinebench for the small time it takes to run(just for setting records and all), and if the temps exceed 65C will it be damaged?


 

Anything can happen once you start running a CPU outside of it's factory parameters. Just the disclaimer part out of the way. My opinion is if you are getting high temps you're most likely to crash from instability before any damage is done. That doesn't mean you should go in guns blazing with 1.7v on air either. But I think you'll be OK. Like I said though there are no guarentees.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 9, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Anything can happen once you start running a CPU outside of it's factory parameters. Just the disclaimer part out of the way. My opinion is if you are getting high temps you're most likely to crash from instability before any damage is done. That doesn't mean you should go in guns blazing with 1.7v on air either. But I think you'll be OK. Like I said though there are no guarentees.



Thanks.  Also I am getting a new cooler. My budget is around 2500-3500 Rupees(42-59 USD). Which should I get? I am shortlisting some: Cooler Master Hyper 212X, Deepcool Ice warrior(Both are air coolers). The prices of those two are 2600 Rs and 3100 Rs respectively. For water coolers, I have choices like the Cooler Master Seidon 120V and the Corsair CH 40(both are 3500 Rs). Which cooler should I go for. Will those water coolers be better than the air coolers? Please note the ambient temperature here in summer is around 35 degree C and in Winter is around 12-18 degree C.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 9, 2014)

Here's a comparison page for you to have a look at , those water coolers really don't outperform the Hyper 212 by enough to justify the premium IMO but in the end tht's up to you. The CM Seidon was the better out of the bunch but still only by 1.5c over the Hyper. If you're interested in the water end save up for a 2x120 rad minimum. Here's the link http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2744&page=4


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for that awesome link. Wonder how I could not find it. 
Anyways, I am more inclined towards the water cooler. I can often go crazy putting the radiator in ice - water. Another thing: Can pipes of non custom liquid coolers leak and cause a mess of the hardware?


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 9, 2014)

They could I guess but not as likely. They're made to go on and not come off but anything can leak.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok. Still confused.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 10, 2014)

@itsakjt I just meant the hoses, they don't come apart easily. My guess would be to google AIO leaking or similar and see what pops up. i have one it hasn't leaked and it's nearly 2 yrs old. A TT water 2.0


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 10, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Ok so I got a little question here. If I overclock my 980 and run Cinebench for the small time it takes to run(just for setting records and all), and if the temps exceed 65C will it be damaged?


I'd say no, because normal using (including gaming) rarely stresses CPU as lot as benchmarks. And I haven't never heard anyone breaking their OC'd Phenom II's. NEVER.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 10, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> I'd say no, because normal using (including gaming) rarely stresses CPU as lot as benchmarks. And I haven't never heard anyone breaking their OC'd Phenom II's. NEVER.


Thanks a lot.  
My chip does 3.8 GHz at no extra voltage increase. 3.9 GHz requires some voltage increase.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 11, 2014)

Pretty fine if with stock voltage, my crappy 965BE needed ~1.5V for even 3.7GHz! 

Still, no problems with mb's (Asrock M3N78D) VRM or CPU's temp, since my cooling was fine, never hit over 63C in gaming.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 11, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Pretty fine if with stock voltage, my crappy 965BE needed ~1.5V for even 3.7GHz!
> 
> Still, no problems with mb's (Asrock M3N78D) VRM or CPU's temp, since my cooling was fine, never hit over 63C in gaming.


Hmm you got a bad chip. Its lottery anyway.  My 955BE went from 3.2 GHz to 3.7 GHz at the stock voltage. 3.8 and 3.9 required slight increases. 4.0 needed 1.45V LLC on.  Max clock I reached was 4.43 GHz. I have a vantage bench at 4.2 GHz with it.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah, it was an awful chip, the worst overclocker I've ever had 

If I remember correctly, it was benchmark stable with 3.9, but in long game sessions always crashed, also in stability tests. Been on Intel about 9 months and I don't miss that 965BE at all.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 11, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Yeah, it was an awful chip, the worst overclocker I've ever had
> 
> If I remember correctly, it was benchmark stable with 3.9, but in long game sessions always crashed, also in stability tests. Been on Intel about 9 months and I don't miss that 965BE at all.


 My 965 is a pig too, 1.51v gets me the 4.0G  which was never stable on air, it would just get hot evetually and crash. Water made a difference., still the same voltage but it would at least be stable.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 11, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Yeah. I am trying to keep a 3000 MHz OC for the NB 24/7. But it just won't get stable. It is stable at 2800 MHz with just 1.175V. I set it to 1.1875 for a slight headroom. But even at 1.4V, it is not stable at 3 GHz.


why does your screen shot read qpi link in the box where HT link should be


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 11, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> why does your screen shot read qpi link in the box where HT link should be



That's the thing for all AMD users. Might be a CPU-Z issue. Every AMD CPU-Z submission has QPI in place of HT. 
Look at @Johan45 's 5 GHz OC here. http://valid.canardpc.com/rg4ph1

Same QPI link.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 11, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> That's the thing for all AMD users. Might be a CPU-Z issue. Every AMD CPU-Z submission has QPI in place of HT.
> Look at @Johan45 's 5 GHz OC here. http://valid.canardpc.com/rg4ph1
> 
> Same QPI link.


I think it has to be just a bug in CPU-z, sometimes it says HT and others it's QPI which is an Intel term but they're basically the same thing.

EDIT: I just went and checked all my AMD submissions and they all read the same. It has to be something to do with the actual validation and not the CPU_z  software. If you open the SS here http://hwbot.org/submission/2562359_johan45_cpu_frequency_athlon_64_le_1640_(lima)_3733.98_mhz You'll see them side by side. The CPU-z says HT link but the validation says QPI , why I don't know but The devs might change it if it was brought to their attention. Not that it's that important.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 14, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> My 965 is a pig too, 1.51v gets me the 4.0G  which was never stable on air, it would just get hot evetually and crash. Water made a difference., still the same voltage but it would at least be stable.


lol, I've kept 1.546V for 3.7GHz 

Like I said, worst chip for me EVER.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 16, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> lol, I've kept 1.546V for 3.7GHz
> 
> Like I said, worst chip for me EVER.


 
I'm thinking that with voltage like that you probably have a C2 stepping chip. Mines a C3 which did help the a lot.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 19, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I'm thinking that with voltage like that you probably have a C2 stepping chip. Mines a C3 which did help the a lot.


Nope, it was a C3.


----------



## URBAN303 (Jun 19, 2014)

Last year i have overclocked an AMD Phenom2 X4 965 at 4.2Ghz (vcore=1.520V) with ASUS M3A78-EM motherboard. (Corsair H110 cooling).


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 19, 2014)

URBAN303 said:


> Last year i have overclocked an AMD Phenom2 X4 965 at 4.2Ghz (vcore=1.520V) with ASUS M3A78-EM motherboard. (Corsair H110 cooling).


 That's a nice clock for a 965 ! Good job.


9700 Pro said:


> Nope, it was a C3.


 
Seems you did get a dud, I thought mine was bad.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 24, 2014)

This is not a Phenom II, but same family 

http://valid.x86.fr/vfstyp


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 26, 2014)

Not bad Swami, now make that piggy dance. Ha ha I have/had a 250 got it up to 4400.


----------



## Akira_pito (Aug 28, 2014)

POWERRRRR


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's some powerrrr


----------



## suraswami (Aug 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Here's some powerrrr
> 
> View attachment 58745



which board?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Here's some powerrrr
> 
> View attachment 58745


5Ghz x6 at 1.25v  ?HAXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 28, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> 5Ghz x6 at 1.25v  ?HAXXXXXXXXX


 


suraswami said:


> which board?


 
It was a CrossHairIII, notice I said was. Actually it was 1.8v and the board had issues. The board went up in smoke shortly after that SS and took the CPU with it. Luckily AMD saw fit to give me another 1090T, the board well.... Them's the breaks when pushing the limits.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 28, 2014)

I was gonna say 5Ghz on a deneb/thuban core just doesn't happen without LN2


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 28, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I was gonna say 5Ghz on a deneb/thuban core just doesn't happen without LN2


 That was on DICE, I've hit 5 on a couple with cold water but it was just validation.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 28, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> It was a CrossHairIII, notice I said was. Actually it was 1.8v and the board had issues. The board went up in smoke shortly after that SS and took the CPU with it. Luckily AMD saw fit to give me another 1090T, the board well.... Them's the breaks when pushing the limits.



Lucky you.

This weekend if time permits I plan to pull out my MSI 790FX and run it for OC fun.  Chips to be used - AII X2 220, X2 210E and PII X3 720BE.  It will be only with Air cooling.

hmm will it be fun?


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 29, 2014)

Don't know till you try, the x2s will quite often clock pretty good. That P3 might even unlock?


----------



## suraswami (Aug 29, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Don't know till you try, the x2s will quite often clock pretty good. That P3 might even unlock?


P3 doesn't unlock, cdawall tried it and sold to me loooooong time ago. lol.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 29, 2014)

Sometimes that depends on the board and bios version. Will on some and won't on others.
Here's my newest playtoy. http://valid.canardpc.com/4e0m32 Just breaking it in I'm impressed it's at 4.0 with 1.45v and ran some P95. Got this from Xazan here at TPU


----------



## Suka (Aug 30, 2014)

hitting 4ghz with six cores on my 1090t is an issue on with 4 cores at 1.4v how do you get such low voltage at 3.2ghz


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 30, 2014)

Suka said:


> hitting 4ghz with six cores on my 1090t is an issue on with 4 cores at 1.4v how do you get such low voltage at 3.2ghz


 SOme do and some don't . I've had two now that would run well over 4.0 but I've seen many that wouldn't. Have you tried raising the NB speed. That will usually help a bit. Try in the 25-2600 range.


----------



## Suka (Aug 30, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> SOme do and some don't . I've had two now that would run well over 4.0 but I've seen many that wouldn't. Have you tried raising the NB speed. That will usually help a bit. Try in the 25-2600 range.


Ok i will try and see. I have 880g is that the culprit? ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2014)

i owned one of those and helped two others with theirs, and none would even break 3.8


not all thubans could OC well.


----------



## badtaylorx (Aug 31, 2014)

im just posting so i can find this thread at a later date....

this has motivated me to get the old M4a88t-i and the pII975be out of the bin!!!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I was gonna say 5Ghz on a deneb/thuban core just doesn't happen without LN2



I have valids at damn near 5ghz on air...DICE on old C2 steppings you could run 5ghz for cinebench.


----------



## Suka (Aug 31, 2014)

Tried 4ghz on all 6cores got all sorts of errors and downclocked it to 1ghz at 1v , 4cores to save power, for daily use


----------



## suraswami (Sep 1, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> This weekend if time permits I plan to pull out my MSI 790FX and run it for OC fun.  Chips to be used - AII X2 220, X2 210E and PII X3 720BE.  It will be only with Air cooling.
> 
> hmm will it be fun?


 
X2 220 - cannot go past 260 HTT with stock multi, but can hit 300 HTT with lower multi on the 790FX.  I have pumped 1.55v, still no more than 3.65ghz stable (atleast for browsing).  I did raise HT, PLL, CPU VDD all the volts blah blah, this ass is no go.

moving onto 720BE now.

one last try with 1.6v on the cpu,


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 1, 2014)

@suraswami 
Looks like you've just reached your max clock with your cooling, since you still have room with the FSB


----------



## suraswami (Sep 1, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> @suraswami
> Looks like you've just reached your max clock with your cooling, since you still have room with the FSB


 
cpu temp is still at 23C going max to 25C.  This cpu runs really cool.

Swapped to 720BE, will post results soon.

720 unlocks, but will not load windows properly.  Gave voltage bump too.

@ 3.2 now with 3 cores.

so far max is 3.6 Ghz with 1.4v.  I pumped 1.5v for 3.8 but windows freezes.

Should I go more?  Want to get to 4 Ghz.  CPU is C2 stepping and runs a bit hot.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2014)

Doubtful you will have a stable c2 4ghz chip on a 790fx.

The 220 is probably memory limited. Same issue I had back in the day. They are more stable with certain memory buses than others.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 2, 2014)

cdawall said:


> Doubtful you will have a stable c2 4ghz chip on a 790fx.
> 
> The 220 is probably memory limited. Same issue I had back in the day. They are more stable with certain memory buses than others.



That 720BE, I bought it from you long time ago!!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 3, 2014)

suraswami said:


> That 720BE, I bought it from you long time ago!!


Rofl there are chips I sold that are still living?


----------



## suraswami (Sep 3, 2014)

cdawall said:


> Rofl there are chips I sold that are still living?



Lol, the X2 5000 BE that you sold me is still kicking in my bro's machine in India!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 3, 2014)

AMD chips barely die. an athlon 3500+ i sold to a guy is still working.

also... even though i am now on an fx 8320,
i did see that phenoms overclocked higher when paired with DDR2 memory than DDR3.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 5, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Lol, the X2 5000 BE that you sold me is still kicking in my bro's machine in India!!



Thats good shit lol and here I am with like 3 amd chips that barely hold stock clocks now.

Oh and ddd all of the world records are held on ddr3 with phenom chips.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 5, 2014)

cdawall said:


> Thats good shit lol and here I am with like 3 amd chips that barely hold stock clocks now.
> 
> Oh and ddd all of the world records are held on ddr3 with phenom chips.



That 720BE is a pig, no matter how much voltage I pump, its not stable more than 3.5Ghz, but I got its NB clocked to 2500 Mhz.  Machine seems nice and snappy.  MSI 790FX is kind of tricky on voltage settings.

Do you by any chance have a screenshot on how far u took it?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't see one on my hwbot. I would assume its buried in this thread sosomewhere.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2014)

cdawall said:
			
		

> lol its getting kinda boring all of these chips clock the same....i need to get phase then i can tweak some. on air it doesn't matter the chip it will do 4ghz @40C idle
> 
> 
> my findings
> ...



Here you go found this in here.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 8, 2014)

So anyone have any experience on using 4 sticks of RAM with a 1100T? I am thinking about adding 4GB more RAM as I found a matching set on fleabay for a really good price, but if the benefit of the extra RAM VS a necessary slowdown causes a wash in performance......

Right now

3.7 Ghz-4.3Ghz boost on stock voltage.

5.5.5.15 2T DDR2 1200Mhz with overclock, stock voltage. 

In order to get more speed from the CPU I have to use AOD since the board doesn't support disabling turbo mode, and I have had some cores as high as 4.5ghz on stock voltage. Not really concerned with CPU speed, just losing really good timings.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 8, 2014)

Adding 4GB will actually benefit, during game/app loading.  Even if you loose bit on timings you won't see a difference unless you bench it.

BTW are you push the HTT speed or just changing multi? or combination?  Sometimes HTT doesn't play well when having 4 sticks.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## suraswami (Sep 8, 2014)

Steevo said:


> View attachment 59023



I don't see a problem going from 2 to 4 sticks with your setup.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 8, 2014)

he would be better served getting a ddr3 board


----------



## Steevo (Sep 8, 2014)

$75 for more RAM, or $250 for a new board and RAM, and how much improvement is it going to gain me?


There seems to be a lot of people asking the same question out there, searching google that is, what if any performance benefit is there from going from high end DDR2 to DDR3. 

I really have no issues with my board, CPU, or system other than one day I need to put in my second 5870 and redo my liquid setup. I want more for GTA5, but my video editing and pictures are CPU bound to all the cores or they use the GPU. My SSD and RAID array is still plenty fast to keep up, and 4Gb is and has been enough for almost everything.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 8, 2014)

Steevo said:


> $75 for more RAM, or $250 for a new board and RAM, and how much improvement is it going to gain me?
> 
> 
> There seems to be a lot of people asking the same question out there, searching google that is, what if any performance benefit is there from going from high end DDR2 to DDR3.
> ...


not much its time for a full system upgrade man old system is old


----------



## suraswami (Sep 8, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> not much its time for a full system upgrade man old system is old



Correction - the system is getting wiser


----------



## Steevo (Sep 8, 2014)

LOL, it is old, been through two GPU's, on my third CPU, second set of drives.


But after using and building newer systems the CPU is still up to par, and the GPU is the only thing really holding me back, and if the 285 hadn't been such a complete piece of crap I may have bought one. But then again I have another 5870 with a block on it ready to go when I get motivated. Or just put a 280X in and be done with it.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 9, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> not much its time for a full system upgrade man old system is old



The only thing it would need to be perfectly capable in the latest greatest games is a video card. There is no reason why 8gb of ddr2 can't hold the system up just fine. If anything I would say swapping to a DDR3 board is a complete and utter waste of money.


----------



## Viem (Nov 12, 2014)

I want to get more computing power out of my Phenom II x6. What should I watch for?

Mine's being cooled by a CM Hyper 212 Evo and runs great on a Asus Crosshair V Formula despite it being an AM3 CPU on an AM3+ motherboard. Also I know that my case, CM's Silencio sucks for keeping components cool but I want to render videos a bit faster and get the best possible frames in games like Battlefield. I 've read it's possible to OC this CPU without burnning it out, but i'm a complete newbie in overclocking and my bios looks to me like it's written for extremely advanced overclockers when I look at all these options, which are avaliable for tweaking there.

So, what should I do first to OC my Phenom II? In what clock frequecy should I try to set it first? Do I have to go up with the voltages for this, if yes how high ? Also, what would be an acceptable temperature for the CPU after the OC is done, based on an air-cooling option?

Anything else worth mentioning? please post

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 12, 2014)

You need to provide complete system specs. Also your profile is not accessible.



Viem said:


> I want to get more computing power out of my Phenom II x6. What should I watch for?
> 
> Mine's being cooled by a CM Hyper 212 Evo and runs great on a Asus Crosshair V Formula despite it being an AM3 CPU on an AM3+ motherboard. Also I know that my case, CM's Silencio sucks for keeping components cool but I want to render videos a bit faster and get the best possible frames in games like Battlefield. I 've read it's possible to OC this CPU without burnning it out, but i'm a complete newbie in overclocking and my bios looks to me like it's written for extremely advanced overclockers when I look at all these options, which are avaliable for tweaking there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Viem (Nov 12, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> You need to provide complete system specs. Also your profile is not accessible.




Processor:

Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3.2 Ghz (Black Edition)
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair V Formula BIOS v1703
Cooling: CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO
Memory: Corsair XMS3 2x4 GB @ 1600Mhz
Video Card(s): Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Ghz Edition Vapor-X 3GB
Hard Disk(s): Samsung SSD EVO 250 GB, Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 1.5 TB
Optical Drive: Sony Optiarc Optical Drive
LCD/CRT Model: BenQ XL2420Z, Philips 32PFL9705/12H
Case: CoolerMaster Silencio 550 (Piano Black)
Sound Card: SupremeFX X-Fi 2 (on motherboard audio)
Power Supply: CoolerMaster Real Power M620
Software: Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit

Here's my system, don't know why it can't be shown. Thanks


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 12, 2014)

raise the multi to 19.5 and set the voltage to 1.40 and see if it boots
if it doesn't boot at that try lowering the multi to 18
also try overclocking the nb to 2600Mhz
you really need better cooling to push a x6 they do get quite toasty


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dont touch the ram timings, if possible set the board to optimized defaults, save it go back in and under ai tweaker set docp (xmp) then set your ram to the profile specified and then set your multi and voltage as onemoar said


----------



## Viem (Nov 12, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> raise the multi to 19.5 and set the voltage to 1.40 and see if it boots
> if it doesn't boot at that try lowering the multi to 18
> also try overclocking the nb to 2600Mhz
> you really need better cooling to push a x6 they do get quite toasty



Yes I agree. On the upper egde of the case sometimes it gets hot enough to keep beverages warm during winter... 

I'm thinking to get another CPU (8350 )rather than to buy a better cooler or a watercooler for the one I already have, though.  I'll try what you suggested when I'll get home to see what may happen. Thanks a lot!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Stick with what you got and then see how far you can go with it. Read my prev post.

I believe your ram timings are 9,9,9,24 at 1.5V


----------



## suraswami (Nov 12, 2014)

Viem said:


> Yes I agree. On the upper egde of the case sometimes it gets hot enough to keep beverages warm during winter...
> 
> I'm thinking to get another CPU (8350 )rather than to buy a better cooler or a watercooler for the one I already have, though.  I'll try what you suggested when I'll get home to see what may happen. Thanks a lot!



8350 is the way to go, it really shines in video rendering especially if the software is multi-threaded and I do like it in games, seems much better experience playing games.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 12, 2014)

The 1090T still has quite a bit of life left in it though. If you can geat up to the 4.0 mark with some better cooling. I wouldn't be too quick to jump into an FX right away. Although you dohave a good foundation already if you felt like doing so.


----------



## Viem (Nov 12, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> raise the multi to 19.5 and set the voltage to 1.40 and see if it boots
> if it doesn't boot at that try lowering the multi to 18
> also try overclocking the nb to 2600Mhz
> you really need better cooling to push a x6 they do get quite toasty



It booted normally , once I applied the settings exactly as you suggested. It's running now at 3.9 Ghz. When I entered Windows I ran a stability test for 5 minutes in AMD's Overdrive and everything appear to work well until now. Temperature is at 38,5 - 39 °C at idle and while the stability test was running it maxed at 60 °C which I guess is normal.



eidairaman1 said:


> Stick with what you got and then see how far you can go with it. Read my prev post.
> 
> I believe your ram timings are 9,9,9,24 at 1.5V



Yes my RAM and their voltage are these, exactly.

Here's a screenshot of what is done.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 12, 2014)

if you encounter any stability issues give the cpu-nb NOT the "Nb" voltage a slight bump usually 2600 requires a bit more voltage try like +0.050V
if its stable at 19.5 you should be-able to go all the way to 20 and get a even 4Ghz *with better cooling
I would do some gaming tests first


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Get prime 95, occt, ibt.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 12, 2014)

I would run at least 8 iterations of prime
also prime will overheat it with your current cooling now know that we know it posts at 3.9@1.4 and doesn't immediately bsod its time for some better cooling


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 12, 2014)

I have my 1090t set at 3.6 with just multipler adjustments. Runs stable as a rock.


----------



## Viem (Nov 12, 2014)

I 'll next try prime and post the results! Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Viem (Nov 12, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I would run at least 8 iterations of prime
> also prime will overheat it with your current cooling now know that we know it posts at 3.9@1.4 and doesn't immediately bsod its time for some better cooling


Well, after multiple attempts with Prime95 my system keeps getting BSODs in the first 10-15 seconds of me starting the torture tests. Opposite to that I played some Battlefield 3 and everything was working good without errors during a period of time of about 40 minutes gameplay. I put all the fan profiles in Turbo mode in BIOS prior to that and surpisingly the temps went down to 33 °C while gaming. Should I keep it as it is or should I set it up differently until it 'll become stable with prime95 passing the torture tests?


----------



## xvi (Nov 12, 2014)

Viem said:


> I want to get more computing power out of my Phenom II x6. What should I watch for?
> 
> Mine's being cooled by a CM Hyper 212 Evo and runs great on a Asus Crosshair V Formula despite it being an AM3 CPU on an AM3+ motherboard. Also I know that my case, CM's Silencio sucks for keeping components cool but I want to render videos a bit faster and get the best possible frames in games like Battlefield. I 've read it's possible to OC this CPU without burnning it out, but i'm a complete newbie in overclocking and my bios looks to me like it's written for extremely advanced overclockers when I look at all these options, which are avaliable for tweaking there.
> 
> ...



Looks like I took too long to write my guide.


Spoiler



CPU speed is determined by FSB (often given other names these days like "Bus Speed") multiplied by the CPU multiplier (or for Asus, "CPU ratio"). The stock values for you should be 200MHz FSB with a 16x CPU multi. Since you have a Black Edition processor, your CPU multiplier is unlocked. If it wasn't, you'd have to overclock by raising your FSB which also (typically) overclocks much of the rest of your system and can cause instability due to stressing out other components. The easiest way to bump up clock speed is to raise your CPU Multi. Unless your motherboard monitors CPU frequency and adds voltage itself, you shouldn't see too much of an increase in temperatures. When overclocking, make sure you're not sticking excessive voltage through your chip (I think 1.5v and above is excessive on these things. Can't quite remember.) and make sure your temperatures are okay. You'll also want to watch your VRM temperatures.

For now, I'd suggest leaving voltages at stock and just see what you can get out of it for free. Bump your multiplier up either 1x or 0.5x, save and reboot, check stability and temps, rinse and repeat. When you start to get errors or BSODs, go back in to your BIOS, move the multi down to wherever your last recorded stable point was. If you can't remember, try just lowering it 1x on the multi.

You should see something in the BIOS like this:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 12, 2014)

If you can keep in it the 40 to 50c range under load you will be golden.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 12, 2014)

Viem said:


> Well, after multiple attempts with Prime95 my system keeps getting BSODs in the first 10-15 seconds of me starting the torture tests. Opposite to that I played some Battlefield 3 and everything was working good without errors during a period of time of about 40 minutes gameplay. I put all the fan profiles in Turbo mode in BIOS prior to that and surpisingly the temps went down to 33 °C while gaming. Should I keep it as it is or should I set it up differently until it 'll become stable with prime95 passing the torture tests?


P95 is a lot harder on a CPU than AMDs stability test.  If you want to pass P95 you'll likely need to dro you OC a step or two. You were already reaching high temps and P95 will make it a lot hotter.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 12, 2014)

take the multi down to 18 and run prime again I knew it wasn't gonna pass prime small fft just wanted to get a ball park of what the chip could be capable of on better cooling


if it passes at 18 then order a better cooler and you should be-able to get 20 @ 1.48v or so
I would go with a good air cooler or maby a double 120MM AIO
avoid the single 120MM aio's they aren't worth the cost
@
he doesn't need to raise the mutli one step at a time it booted at 3.9 and is stable enough for battlefield 3 witch means hes REALLY close to getting it rock soild he just needs better cooling and maby a touch more voltage he can go all the way up to 1.52V on the core and 1.3V on the CPU-NB if he really needs it but he needs better cooling  and I don;'t think he will need any-ware near that much voltage 
based on what I have seen once he gets the cooling sorted he should be-able to get 4.0 @ 1.48V


----------



## Viem (Nov 12, 2014)

Seems like the only way to stay comfortably close to 4 GHz is to get a better cooler. So once I'll get a better cooler my system will be fine with these settings. I'm going to get a Corsair Hydro H100i for my Phenom and to try again the steps OneMoar and others advised me. Thanks to everyone for your efforts, I apreciate your help. 

edit: No 2x120mm sized radiator fits in Silencio 550 . What a bummer!


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 12, 2014)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2525409


----------



## jeepdriver (Nov 12, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2525409


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 12, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146041


----------



## xvi (Nov 13, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146041


When you know, you Newegg @sneekypeet.
NZXT Kraken X41 $90 Shipped


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 13, 2014)

he could always get the tin-snips and do a bit of getto modding to fitt a double 120mm rad


----------



## Viem (Nov 13, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> he could always get the tin-snips and do a bit of getto modding to fitt a double 120mm rad



I agree. I'm aswell thinking about making a mini customization on my case like drill some nice straight holes on the top of the case, to get the 2x120 and the nessesairy airflow and maybe add some kind of air filter in between to reduce the dust.

One easy solution would be to remove the HDDs cage and the other 3.5 slots (one is already removable, the others are not), to remove the air filter from the front side and install the radiator there in a standing position, but the problem is that in this way there wouldn't be enough cool air for the fans to blow on the radiator because of frontal design of the case. Other than that, I'm not sure if the tubes are long enough for what I want to do with them. But even if I manage to install the whole cooler inside the case, I still think that the warm air would keep recycling itself after two more fans would blow already heated air on the radiator. Currently I have 2 CM's factory fans in my case plus 1 more CM "excalibur" on the exhaust and that's what really happens inside my case.

So I think drilling the case on the top , fixing the radiator inside and leaving its fans externally taking the fresh air in would make the best result.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 13, 2014)

just remember to remove everything from the case before you start cutting
metal shavings are no Buenos for pcb's


----------



## Viem (Nov 13, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> just remember to remove everything from the case before you start cutting
> metal shavings are no Buenos for pcb's


Yes! Of course!


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 13, 2014)

Dremel!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2894145


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2014)

Well my business class 3ghz phenom ii/ch3 appear to have passed away on me :'(


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Dogshitjoint (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi folks!

After a long time being away from TPU, I am now back...

My old system had a water/oil explosion half a year ago.

I planned to stuff a new GTX970 in that rig, but luckily I didnt, as it then would be the new GPU getting water/oil on itself instead of the old GTX460. ^^

So I got myself a whole new rig, but switching to the blue team this time around. (Look at sig)

I guess I am out of this club now? I mean as the old CPU is in its box now, or are people still members in clubs when switching to new specs?

Cheers guys!

P.s to mods: Sorry about reviving this old thread. I just wanted to express myself.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2015)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> After a long time being away from TPU, I am now back...
> 
> ...




i went intel, but i still technically own a phenom II so i hang out here still 

I cant believe you've been here since 2010 and no ones cared about your name XD


----------



## URBAN303 (Jan 23, 2015)

My previous rig  AMD Phenom2 x4 965 OC @ 4.2Ghz ^^






_*Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 (am3+)_

Now i have FX-8350 Stock ^^ but this PhenomII x4 965 works always


----------



## xvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Mussels said:


> I cant believe you've been here since 2010 and no ones cared about your name XD


What's wrong with Dogs Hit Jo... oooooohhh.


Dogshitjoint said:


> water/oil explosion


Wait, what? What in your system had water/oil?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Any other PH2 users? Was thinking of building a PH2 Rig, Unsure if I want to use the same Board I got...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 22, 2015)

What board do you have again?


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 22, 2015)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2810596
With the 4 corre it reaches 4.6.


----------



## felix_w (Oct 22, 2015)

Speaking of 980BE...










On custom water ( CM-690 v1.0, in-case 1x360 + 2x120 rads ), ram are 2 pairs of OCZ BladeLV 1150.


With my Vapochill, i got a bit more ( weaker motherboard though )   :








validation link  :   http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2790261


I guess this piece is really good...


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Schmuckley (Oct 23, 2015)

My CHV will not boot


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ruh Roh, I just blew out a memory channel in mine


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> Dremel!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894145


Holy shitaki, Jackie Chan!


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 25, 2015)

JrRacinFan said:


> Holy shitaki, Jackie Chan!



did you see that TDP though "Max TDP: 802W" another Chernobyl in the waiting


----------



## itsakjt (Oct 26, 2015)

felix_w said:


> Speaking of 980BE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you tell me the stepping code and batch of your CPU? I have the 980BE too with the ASUS M5A97 R2.0 and I never got this far.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 26, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Any other PH2 users? Was thinking of building a PH2 Rig, Unsure if I want to use the same Board I got...


I still have my 1090t rig going at a modest oc of 3.8. But it runs 24/7/365 under 100% load crunching.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 26, 2015)

itsakjt said:


> Can you tell me the stepping code and batch of your CPU? I have the 980BE too with the ASUS M5A97 R2.0 and I never got this far.



That maybe more down to the 4+2 VRM that mobo uses you may find you'll have better luck with a non entry level mobo


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 7, 2015)

itsakjt said:


> Can you tell me the stepping code and batch of your CPU? I have the 980BE too with the ASUS M5A97 R2.0 and I never got this far.


Can't go wrong with CH4-5
Sabertoofus,or Biostar 890/990fx.
or 990fx PRO Asus.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 7, 2015)

Athlonite said:


> That maybe more down to the 4+2 VRM that mobo uses you may find you'll have better luck with a non entry level mobo


 Yeah..





I had the M5A97 Evo, this was my 24/7 overclock till I retired the rig to my parents..






Evo has 6 phase Digi+ vs 4 phase analogue on the vanilla version.

Still runs at 4GHz, been about 3-4 years now.  I'd def recommend it as a good value board.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2015)

cdawall said:


> What board do you have again?


Asus Sabertooth 990Fx R2.0 has latest bios. Current cpu rockin 4.8, had it at 5.0 but netflix in IE 10 would lock it up (Hardware accel was disabled at time)


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Asus Sabertooth 990Fx R2.0 has latest bios. Current cpu rockin 4.8, had it at 5.0 but netflix in IE 10 would lock it up (Hardware accel was disabled at time)



I never was a big sabertooth fan. My guess however is you need lower temps same age old issue with AMD.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 15, 2015)

cdawall said:


> I never was a big sabertooth fan. My guess however is you need lower temps same age old issue with AMD.



probably, the sabertooth has been stable, unlike my P4 board i had years ago


----------



## cdawall (Nov 17, 2015)

I have had buddies with them and it is more similar to the standard 990FX boards vs the crosshair.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 17, 2015)

I have a question, if you may.
¿What are the effects of changing the PLL voltage?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cherry Picked part


felix_w said:


> Speaking of 980BE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 18, 2015)

cdawall said:


> I have had buddies with them and it is more similar to the standard 990FX boards vs the crosshair.



The board is pretty good actually from my point. The CHV slot layout was a lil annoying. Course perhaps my next board upgrade will be an EATX or ATX XL


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 18, 2015)

GoldenX said:


> I have a question, if you may.
> ¿What are the effects of changing the PLL voltage?


You must be Latin..On AMD,Not a thing, really.
CPU/NB voltage..yes.Not as much with Snoozedozer/Sleepdriver.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 18, 2015)

I am.
So why did Asus decided to add it to the bios settings?... Weird.

Thank you.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 18, 2015)

There are a lot of useless settings on all boards. PLL voltage can help it does stuff when you are pushing the NB clocks.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice!, i've never tried going higher than 2800MHz in the CPU-NB. Thank you.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 18, 2015)

3-3200 is about where it tops out on air/water I have hit 4k on DICE.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2015)

Other than timings you guys see anywhere I can push this further?
http://valid.x86.fr/wfnjhq

This is on a 775W psu and a Thor's Hammer. 





Core 1/2 temps are Wprime 1024m load


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2015)

Only at 1.5v? Sounds like add more volts.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2015)

cdawall said:


> Only at 1.5v? Sounds like add more volts.



Was thinking that but this is my first Windsor chip, thought 1.6v would work with it. I'll try that out. Thanks C.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2015)

1.62 was max safe if memory serves right.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2015)

cdawall said:


> 1.62 was max safe if memory serves right.


Board only goes up to 1.55v. Also things started getting wonky pushing past that 3.5 (2+ bclk), even with an extra +.2v on Nb. Safe to say I found the chips limits.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2015)

or the boards.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2015)

cdawall said:


> or the boards.


Still not bad for a 2 owner board, picked it up from @m0nt3  for $25 added a PCIe NIC.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2015)

JrRacinFan said:


> Still not bad for a 2 owner board, picked it up from @m0nte for $25 added a PCIe NIC.



Definitely not if memory serves right, they had a voltage wall around 3.4


----------



## suraswami (Dec 15, 2015)

My Windsor X2 5600 would work all day long at 3.6 but no more than that.  But it might be because I need to push the HTT.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2015)

Here's where I've settled in at
http://valid.x86.fr/61b205

It's about as fast as my old e5200 OC'd to 3.6Ghz and 555 Black UC'd to 2.7Ghz(had this going at a mere 1.15 vcore).


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 18, 2015)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's where I've settled in at
> http://valid.x86.fr/61b205
> 
> It's about as fast as my old e5200 OC'd to 3.6Ghz and 555 Black UC'd to 2.7Ghz(had this going at a mere 1.15 vcore).



Wow Jr, where the hell have you been? Good to see you man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2015)

...PACMAN... said:


> Wow Jr, where the hell have you been? Good to see you man.



Usually just ghosting the forums anymore. Been doing more android builds and less overclock/bench after the past few years. Good to meet up with you again.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2015)

Tweaked the in-laws rig a bit more. Not bad for a single fan on an ancient H50. CPUz for load testing should be more than anything the little web browsing PC ever sees for load.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 27, 2015)

@cdawall Lookin good.

@suraswami do you still have any old screenshots or tips on squeaking anything else out of it, other than pushing up clock more.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 27, 2015)

JrRacinFan said:


> @cdawall Lookin good.
> 
> @suraswami do you still have any old screenshots or tips on squeaking anything else out of it, other than pushing up clock more.




You could try upping the HT and NB clocks to 2400MHz that'll give better performance access to ram


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2015)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/2p-in-the-rocketfish.218213/

I have this going right now. It is technically phenom II based.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 28, 2015)

Athlonite said:


> You could try upping the HT and NB clocks to 2400MHz that'll give better performance access to ram


HT needs to be 1k or under and no nb adjustment on Windsor.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 28, 2015)

I thought it had an single 2000MHz HT and by increasing the HT you gain the ability to increase the NB so you shold be able to do atleast 2200MHz HT/NB and if all goes well increase it again


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 28, 2015)

Nah it's a single 1Ghz link, I'll play around with fsb little more tho. The chip loves anything above 830mhz for ram, which is tough to keep since the CPU:ram ratio I can use is either CPU/8 or CPU/10. Ive been using CPU/10.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 5, 2016)

People still mess about with these? I still have my 940 and 955 lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

fun chips. I jumped from an AXP to an FX lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 28, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> People still mess about with these? I still have my 940 and 955 lol.




I am.

I just got #2 in the world on Cinebench R15 with a Phenom ii x 2 550






and i got joint # 3 in the world with an Athlon ii x 4 640 the other day.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I am.
> 
> I just got #2 in the world on Cinebench R15 with a Phenom ii x 2 550
> 
> ...


What clocks?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 28, 2016)

3.5 for the Phenom
3.6 for the Athlon

http://hwbot.org/user/capslockstuck/


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 3.5 for the Phenom
> 3.6 for the Athlon
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/capslockstuck/



That's it? Man I need to grab a couple phenoms ii's. Mines in there at 5ghz lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 28, 2016)

cdawall said:


> That's it? Man I need to grab a couple phenoms ii's. Mines in there at 5ghz lol




go for it, beat me, my wife will think its hysterical. 


Then have a go at my Xeons
E5620 world #3
E5640 world #3
X5650  #12
X5670 # 3


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> go for it, beat me, my wife will think its hysterical.
> 
> 
> Then have a go at my Xeons
> ...



I will have to look through my CPU box and see what I have laying around. I do have a really nice LN2 pot I have not used yet though.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 28, 2016)

Still first at CPU freq and base clock on my old mobo:

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_freq...=motherboard_23232&cores=#start=0#interval=20
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/referenc...=motherboard_23232&cores=#start=0#interval=20

Mmm, my current one only has 365 as first place, easy to beat.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2016)

I haven't posted on there in a while


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow, my 550BE barely reached 4,3.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> Wow, my 550BE barely reached 4,3.



I need to get DICE on my 9370 I can't imagine how well that will do. I have a couple athlon II's to play with as well.


----------



## xvi (Jan 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 3.5 for the Phenom


It's been a while, but I don't think I managed more than 3.4GHz on my X2 550 (C2)
I don't think I gave it any volts though.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 29, 2016)

I remember using it (also a c2) at 3600 for daily usage, at 1.45v.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2016)

I remember having a 555, got it going daily at 3.7 near stock volts iirc eventually got it to unlock with a little further bump in volts


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 29, 2016)

The magic of the C3 stepping.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2016)

I got the Phenom to 3.75. 

Bumped points up a bit, not my placing though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2016)

I wonder if i should get another 990fx board and use my bros 555BE which infact unlocked fully to a 955/65 BE and see how high it goes


----------



## natr0n (Nov 30, 2016)

http://valid.x86.fr/at3g0g

Better late then never.

still testing out this board pretty fun.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 30, 2016)

natr0n said:


> http://valid.x86.fr/at3g0g
> 
> Better late then never.
> 
> still testing out this board pretty fun.



What stats?


----------



## natr0n (Nov 30, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> What stats?



not sure what you mean , I havent slept in a while cant think atm lol


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 30, 2016)

natr0n said:


> not sure what you mean , I havent slept in a while cant think atm lol



GHZ, Voltage, etc etc.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 30, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> GHZ, Voltage, etc etc.



I got a new board MSI 970 GAMING
Trying to see how far my phenom x6 1100t will go basically. Most ofthe specs should be in the cpuz link, updated my system specs as well

Currently 4250 MHz /1.592 volts which seems a bit high compared to what I've looked up, but it's ridiculously responsive... gonna go back to 4ghz, temps idle 23c load 40c


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 30, 2016)

natr0n said:


> I got a new board MSI 970 GAMING
> Trying to see how far my phenom x6 1100t will go basically. Most ofthe specs should be in the cpuz link, updated my system specs as well
> 
> Currently 4250 MHz /1.592 volts which seems a bit high compared to what I've looked up, but it's ridiculously responsive... gonna go back to 4ghz, temps idle 23c load 40c



Yeah volts seem far too crazy, B55 chip only needs 1.475v for 4.16ghz but it's a 4 core.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Awesome run on this.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 8, 2016)

Anyone got info on this stepping ?
ccbbe cb 1136fpm


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2016)

Later thuban chip?


----------



## natr0n (Dec 8, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Later thuban chip?


 Yes, I believe so.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Yes, I believe so.



Typically late steppings clock best. Latest thuban I have seen is 1142


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a 1090T that was RMA replacement which is early 2012. Can't remember the code but I was surprised when I got it that's why I remember. They were well into Piledriver by then it also clocks very well

4.7 on a chilled loop


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 13, 2016)

Ah, 2012, when an hexacore was cheap...
(FX6000 doesn't count).


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2016)

back when real men used real cores, none of this modern half core bullshit.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yep, fingers crossed for January


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 13, 2016)

Preview is today 
Twitch stream should start 1h and 40 min from now.
AMD Channel : https://www.twitch.tv/amd


----------

